# eBay, etc. General Question/Answer Thread



## littlerock

Do you have a quick question that you would like to get answered but do not want to start a whole thread? Here is the new thread to post in! I am hoping that by having a thread such as this it will eliminate the OT posts in some of the other non-related threads.

Please post your questions here and I'm sure our knowledgeable members will do their best to get you an answer. If a question turns into several pages of discussion/ debate or a whole drawn out situation, I will separate the relevant posts and turn in into it's own thread.

Let's see how this goes! 

Please note that any 'authenticate this' type posts will be deleted. There is a whole section of appropriate thread for authenticity questions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35

and here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


----------



## Hyacinth

What happened to the Bonanzle/Bonanza Fakes thread? Aren't they acting on our reports anymore, or was the thread moved? I've used the Report button in the Bonanza listing but it seems like the listings are hardly ever removed, and when they are it takes several days to do it.

Sorry if this has already been answered but I can't find the reporting thread.


----------



## noshoepolish

I sent you a message.


----------



## Cinderela

Is it bad etiquette to ask what the reserve price of an item is?  I am the only bidder on some items about to end and the status is "reserve not met".  Instead of waiting around, would it be appropriate to contact the seller and ask for the reserve price, adding that if it is within my budget, I will BIN and pay immediately?

Would it be proper to respond to a seller (that sent all pics I requested) with thanks and the reason I'm not bidding on her item?  I really do appreciate the time and effort she took to respond to my request.

And, lastly, a procedure question.  If an item is currently in an auction, how can it still be BIN?  What happens if I make a BIN offer?

I treat sellers the way I would like to be treated (until they prove they don't deserve it, anyway!) and would love a seller to comment.


----------



## noshoepolish

You cannot make an offer on an active auction. You can not make an offer on a listing with Buy It Now but no Best Offer option.

Sellers don't really care why you aren't bidding on an auction.

BIN remains on an auction, usually until the biudding is about halfway between the starting bid and BIN price. Sometimes this varies depending on the catefory.


----------



## LindaP

Cinderela said:


> Is it bad etiquette to ask what the reserve price of an item is? I am the only bidder on some items about to end and the status is "reserve not met". Instead of waiting around, would it be appropriate to contact the seller and ask for the reserve price, adding that if it is within my budget, I will BIN and pay immediately?
> 
> Would it be proper to respond to a seller (that sent all pics I requested) with thanks and the reason I'm not bidding on her item? I really do appreciate the time and effort she took to respond to my request.
> 
> And, lastly, a procedure question. If an item is currently in an auction, how can it still be BIN? What happens if I make a BIN offer?
> 
> I treat sellers the way I would like to be treated (until they prove they don't deserve it, anyway!) and would love a seller to comment.


 
Some seller's don't mind you asking about the reserve, others do,  so it's just up to you.  I don't think it hurts to ask personally.

If you make a BIN offer then you've bought it, it's not really an offer, you're 'buying it now'. 

I have before told a seller why I didn't go through with the auction after they sent additional pics because I think if they've taken the time to do so I can at least send them an explanation and thank them.    I've seen some sellers in this forum complain that they send lots of pics or answer questions and then never hear from the buyer again so some of them apparently would like to know.

Linda


----------



## BgaHolic

Apologies in advance if this was already asked, but how does one get started selling?  I read all the time that everyone feels leery buying from a seller with zero feedback but how does one start?  I am contemplating selling a couple of things and have been researching the subject to no avail. Any tips? TIA!!


----------



## littlerock

^ You just have to start somewhere. We've all done it. Explain in your first few listings that you're just now getting started and assure the potential buyers that you've done all your research and that you will ship promptly, with care & with tracking.. etc. If someone wants your item enough, they'll buy it 

Good luck!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

BgaHolic said:


> Apologies in advance if this was already asked, but how does one get started selling?  I read all the time that everyone feels leery buying from a seller with zero feedback but how does one start?  I am contemplating selling a couple of things and have been researching the subject to no avail. Any tips? TIA!!



Take lots of pictures of your item, describe both in words and through your pictures the condition of said item, and reassure interested parties that you are not a scammer and they will definitely receive the item they see in pictures.  Good luck


----------



## BgaHolic

Thank you littlerock and mello_yello-jen!


----------



## LindaP

Doesn't hurt to get some good feedback as a buyer as well!

Linda


----------



## littlerock

^ Yes, very true! I forgot about that. I had already bought lots of clothing by the time I started selling so I had good feedback from the get go.


----------



## BgaHolic

LindaP said:


> Doesn't hurt to get some good feedback as a buyer as well!
> 
> Linda


 
Well then I really have a problem 'cause I've never bought anything on Ebay before either.  I am a total Ebay virgin! :lolots:  I guess I'm just getting scared of being taken advantage of especially when I read a lot of these threads! Which of the two do you recommend when it comes to shipping - UPS or USPS?


----------



## *want it all*

*Bgaholic: *USPS is best for international customers, that much I know for sure.  UPS charges up the yin yang for brokerage fees and such so international customers would prefer that you ship using USPS.  That being said, you may want to just look at shipping only within the US (for now) since you're just starting.

IDK about UPS for local US residents.    I've always done USPS for both local and international.  

Make sure you ship WITH TRACKING for anything and everything!  This is very important in case you have a buyer who is claiming "item not received".  Moreover, I'd advise getting insurance to protect yourself against loss/theft of the item, esp. if the item you're selling is particularly valuable.  Get signature confirmation for anything over $250.


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Thank you want it all! I'm taking all your advice.  I just have to muster up the confidence to go forward!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ Good luck BgaHolic!!!  For domestic shipments, I like to use FedEx (or UPS) because I find their immediate tracking updates very useful.  For international shipments I ship via USPS (I don't recommend shipping parcel, the slowest method USPS offers) because USPS is "cheaper" on the buyer's end.


----------



## littlerock

bgaholic- If you are just starting out, I would not ship internationally. That will cut down on the amount of possible issues. In all the years that I've been buying & selling I've only had one person try to scam me and that was an international buyer, and because I did everything the way I was supposed to (shipped with insurance & sig conf, shipped to paypal address) I was covered by paypal's seller protection.

If you are shipping domestically, I recommend UPS. I think they are really reliable with tracking and getting signature. USPS has never let me down either though. Always get insurance.


----------



## LindaP

BgaHolic said:


> Well then I really have a problem 'cause I've never bought anything on Ebay before either. I am a total Ebay virgin! :lolots: I guess I'm just getting scared of being taken advantage of especially when I read a lot of these threads! Which of the two do you recommend when it comes to shipping - UPS or USPS?


 
You can start off small, purchase some items like books, movies or cd's on Ebay or Half.com and build your feedback. Just a thought! I know we hear all the horror stories here but overall I've had very few problems and I've purchased a lot. :shame:

I don't think I've ever had an item shipped to me UPS from an Ebay purchase, it's always been USPS. It's so easy just to pop over to PayPal and print the label, and you get a discount for printing it online, and your buyer gets an automatic notice with tracking info. Plus USPS will deliver on a Saturday and does not charge extra for a residential address.

Though I should put a disclaimer, I work for USPS, though I ship using both services!  I just always use USPS for Ebay.  

Linda


----------



## *want it all*

BgaHolic said:


> ^^Thank you want it all! I'm taking all your advice.  I just have to muster up the confidence to go forward!


You're very welcome, girl!  Good luck, and yeah, you could go the way of *mello_yello* and look into FedEx or UPS for domestic shipments (I'm like *LindaP* and just find USPS more convenient).    Whatever works best for you!


----------



## chanel_luv

Hyacinth said:


> What happened to the Bonanzle/Bonanza Fakes thread? Aren't they acting on our reports anymore, or was the thread moved? I've used the Report button in the Bonanza listing but it seems like the listings are hardly ever removed, and when they are it takes several days to do it.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered but I can't find the reporting thread.



I'm asking the same questions. How do u report fake in Bonanza?


----------



## o_luxurious

chanel_luv said:


> I'm asking the same questions. How do u report fake in Bonanza?


 
When you log in to Bonanza, on the bottom of the listing, there are three links that open/close when you click on them: "Advanced Details", "Actions", and "Tag it". Click on "Actions" for it to open up and click on the last link - "Report Violation". Scroll down to choose "Fake/inauthentic" and report away!


----------



## o_luxurious

*I've a new question:*

So with eBay transactions, I know that buyers have 4 days to send payment (regardless of what the seller says) per eBay rules. But for sellers, what is eBay's rule regarding how many days they have until they ship out an item? Is it 7 days? Can anyone correct that info or confirm it? TIA!


----------



## o_luxurious

o_luxurious said:


> *I've a new question:*
> 
> So with eBay transactions, I know that buyers have 4 days to send payment (regardless of what the seller says) per eBay rules. But for sellers, *what is eBay's rule regarding how many days they have until they [have to] ship out an item? *Is it 7 days? Can anyone correct that info or confirm it? TIA!


 
Anyone? :tumbleweed:


----------



## TXGirlie

I don't remember offhand, but it is in the ebay rules if you search on there.


----------



## littlerock

I believe it was 7 days but I'm not sure if it changed to 4 days when the amount of days a buyer had to pay, changed.

I believe it might be somewhere in the "seller protection" guideline. I think in order to be protected by a claim the seller has to ship out in a certain time frame but I'm not sure of that's the same thing. Try looking in paypal under seller protection..


----------



## o_luxurious

TXGirlie said:


> I don't remember offhand, but it is in the ebay rules if you search on there.


 


littlerock said:


> I believe it was 7 days but I'm not sure if it changed to 4 days when the amount of days a buyer had to pay, changed.
> 
> I believe it might be somewhere in the "seller protection" guideline. I think in order to be protected by a claim the seller has to ship out in a certain time frame but I'm not sure of that's the same thing. Try looking in paypal under seller protection..


 
Will do. Thank you both!


----------



## mpgtown99

Hi Ladies, I would appreciate your feedback on this basic question ---  

I just sold my first item on eBay. Buyer paid promptly, I shipped out item the next morning, and it was delivered and signed for by buyer yesterday.  I understand that one can leave positive feedback only for the buyer, and since she paid quickly I'd like to do that.  However, I don't know if she will become a "difficult" buyer and leave negative feedback.  I haven't heard from her yet so that's a good sign, but it's only been 1 day, so how long should I wait before I ask her to leave positive feedback?  Or am I supposed to leave feedback first as a seller, and tell her I left her positive feedback, and politely ask she do the same?  As a buyer, I've always emailed the seller immediately to tell them that I've received the package and I'm leaving positive feedback (if I'm satisfied with the item), and if he/she can also do the same. 

As a new seller, the payment is suspended so I am eager to get a positive feedback. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/feedback/comments.


----------



## noshoepolish

I wait until after the buyer leaves me feedback.

I never ask for feedback because you don't know what you are asking for.

Call paypal with the delivery confirmation number - they will release your money.  I think they do it automatically within 3 days after dc shows delivered.


----------



## LindaP

mpgtown99 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would appreciate your feedback on this basic question ---
> 
> I just sold my first item on eBay. Buyer paid promptly, I shipped out item the next morning, and it was delivered and signed for by buyer yesterday. I understand that one can leave positive feedback only for the buyer, and since she paid quickly I'd like to do that. However, I don't know if she will become a "difficult" buyer and leave negative feedback. I haven't heard from her yet so that's a good sign, but it's only been 1 day, so how long should I wait before I ask her to leave positive feedback? Or am I supposed to leave feedback first as a seller, and tell her I left her positive feedback, and politely ask she do the same? As a buyer, I've always emailed the seller immediately to tell them that I've received the package and I'm leaving positive feedback (if I'm satisfied with the item), and if he/she can also do the same.
> 
> As a new seller, the payment is suspended so I am eager to get a positive feedback.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions/feedback/comments.


 

I leave feedback for the buyer first,  especially if they've been great throughout the process - fast payment, friendly communication.  I have never regretted it.   Definitely don't ask for it if you haven't left it.

Linda


----------



## DesperateBF

Hi everybody i have been searching the next for the last ten hours trying to find a key chain for the purse i bought my GF for the holiday season. I really need to find it because it will complete all the gifts and do what my plan was all along and that is put a huge smile on my GF's face. The item number is 92154..........it is a gray elephant with pink ears and leather. If anyone knows some selling this or a website i can look at that maybe i have not found yet it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shibumiflowers

Paypal question:

Hi everyone, I've been using paypal for ten years now with the same email, user name, and it's linked to ebay.  I've also lived at this address for over ten years.  In the time that I've had a paypal acct, I've never changed my address, bank acct or cc other than to update the expiration date on the card.  Recently, with my last three ebay purchases, I've been informed by sellers that my address on paypal is unconfirmed.  I don't know how that happened since it's the same address for years and in all those years, it was confirmed.  Why did paypal all of a sudden unconfirm my shipping address?  I've emailed them and so far no answer.
Thanks.


----------



## mcb100

Hi. I've been a buyer/seller on ebay with 100% feedback for years. I just got my first negative last week. (the buyer claims she never ever got the item, I sent it out to her at a post office on time and in person, and she just got very angered.). How does someone not take their first negative feedback personally? And, just wondering, but is it possible that it will ever go back to 100% positive?


----------



## DesperateBF

Does anyone know where i could find this key chain to buy for my gf???? i have been looking for hours and i just cant seem to find it


----------



## noshoepolish

They are from a few years ago.  Keep watching ebay and Bonanza.  One might show up.  I sold all mine.



DesperateBF said:


> Does anyone know where i could find this key chain to buy for my gf???? i have been looking for hours and i just cant seem to find it


----------



## musthaveseenher

mcb100 said:


> Hi. I've been a buyer/seller on ebay with 100% feedback for years. I just got my first negative last week. (the buyer claims she never ever got the item, I sent it out to her at a post office on time and in person, and she just got very angered.). How does someone not take their first negative feedback personally? And, just wondering, but is it possible that it will ever go back to 100% positive?



It will go back to 100% in 12 months. Feedback drops off at that point.


----------



## saff

Hi, I'm wondering if someone can offer advise.  I've sold a bag with "free shipping" to someone in Singapore (I am in Australia) and the buyer is unable to complete the transaction as she receives the following message.

*"I tried to checkout to pay for the galet day but this error message keeps appearing
'Shipping can not use a different country than given when offer was accepted (the sellers shipping estimate was based off country being US)'

how does it work? do I hve to change something like my address or ur shipping has to be changed?"*

I am offering free shipping worldwide, not just for the US but I think I must have selected Free Ship within US when I was setting up my booth. 

What can she or I do respectively? I've also contacted Bonanza, but no respond yet. Buyer is going on holiday soon and then I am going on holiday so would like to have this resolved asap.

I would really appreciate any insights. Thank you!


----------



## kelbell35

Nevermind, I found the answer to my question!


----------



## littlerock

saff said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if someone can offer advise.  I've sold a bag with "free shipping" to someone in Singapore (I am in Australia) and the buyer is unable to complete the transaction as she receives the following message.
> 
> *"I tried to checkout to pay for the galet day but this error message keeps appearing
> 'Shipping can not use a different country than given when offer was accepted (the sellers shipping estimate was based off country being US)'
> 
> how does it work? do I hve to change something like my address or ur shipping has to be changed?"*
> 
> I am offering free shipping worldwide, not just for the US but I think I must have selected Free Ship within US when I was setting up my booth.
> 
> What can she or I do respectively? I've also contacted Bonanza, but no respond yet. Buyer is going on holiday soon and then I am going on holiday so would like to have this resolved asap.
> 
> I would really appreciate any insights. Thank you!



If I were you, I'd relist the bag in a new listing being careful not to select anything that says "free shipping to US".. Then end the old listing. Tell the buyer to try again with the new listing......

GL!


----------



## kelbell35

Hi, I actually do have a question now...

I did a BIN on an item and paid.  The seller informed me a few days later the item was out of stock and offered me a refund.  She then opened a case and sent a cancellation notice but did not refund my money.  On the ebay case details page, it states:

"You should only accept the cancellation request if you haven't paid yet or you've already received your refund from the seller."

So I contacted the seller and told her this, and she told me: 

"PayPal will void the transaction if you cancel it. It won't refund if the order is still active." and "I'm sorry it is not up to me. I can only cancel it. It is up to PayPal."

So am I supposed to cancel the transaction first?  I'm confused.


----------



## LindaP

kelbell35 said:


> Hi, I actually do have a question now...
> 
> I did a BIN on an item and paid. The seller informed me a few days later the item was out of stock and offered me a refund. She then opened a case and sent a cancellation notice but did not refund my money. On the ebay case details page, it states:
> 
> "You should only accept the cancellation request if you haven't paid yet or you've already received your refund from the seller."
> 
> So I contacted the seller and told her this, and she told me:
> 
> "PayPal will void the transaction if you cancel it. It won't refund if the order is still active." and "I'm sorry it is not up to me. I can only cancel it. It is up to PayPal."
> 
> So am I supposed to cancel the transaction first? I'm confused.


 

I would trust Ebay over this seller, don't cancel if she hasn't refunded.   Give Ebay a call to be sure but I don't see why she can't go ahead and refund your money.  The one time this happened to me the seller refunded first and then sent the cancellation request.

Linda


----------



## Black Elite

What is it called when you suspect a seller of having one of their friends bid on something to up the price?

I recently won an auction for my exact highest bid. But in the last ten minutes, some zero feedback user came in and increased my bid by the exact minimum increments. When their increases finally passed my max bid, their last bid somehow disappeared, making me the high bidder again. 

Is that weird? I suspect foul play but I don't know whether or not to confront the seller...


----------



## cathead87

Black Elite said:


> What is it called when you suspect a seller of having one of their friends bid on something to up the price?
> 
> I recently won an auction for my exact highest bid. But in the last ten minutes, some zero feedback user came in and increased my bid by the exact minimum increments. When their increases finally passed my max bid, their last bid somehow disappeared, making me the high bidder again.
> 
> Is that weird? I suspect foul play but I don't know whether or not to confront the seller...


 
Shill Bidding
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/seller-shill-bidding.html


----------



## kelbell35

LindaP said:


> I would trust Ebay over this seller, don't cancel if she hasn't refunded.   Give Ebay a call to be sure but I don't see why she can't go ahead and refund your money.  The one time this happened to me the seller refunded first and then sent the cancellation request.
> 
> Linda



Thanks, Linda!  That's what I thought, too, but she's a long time seller, so she confused me.  It turns out she had never refunded anyone before, so I had to talk her through it, and then I cancelled the transaction once I was refunded.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Am I being unreasonable? Or just to critical?

What kind of feedback should I leave...over charging for shipping yes or no? 

I paid $15.00 shipping from MA to NE Priority mail (which was described as "expedited shipping for Christmas" in the Ebay listing) which was to include signature confirmation and insurance. The item I bought was only $50. Before buying I contacted to seller to make sure it was realistic that it would reach me before Christmas, as I was buying it as a present. Seller assured me if I paid right away then they would ship out the same day later that evening on Thursday Dec 16th. Item didn't actually ship until the afternoon of Dec 17th as the seller said she had to locate a box to ship it in.

Fast forward to Thursday Dec 23rd when the item was delivered @ 1257pm. It came in a Priorty Mail flat rate box. No insurance and no signature required (which I paid for but personally didn't think was necessary anyways due to the purchase price of the item). But the item itself was wrapped in Christmas paper for me, which was a nice surprise since it was a gift.

So I contacted the seller to let them know that I did finally received the package and casually and politely mentioned that I was wondering about a refund in shipping charges since no signature/insurance was used (again the Ebay listing included these 2 things in the shipping fees that I had already paid). I explained to the seller that I know the actual cost of mailing in USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate boxes and I also know that the boxes are provided by the post office. 

Almost a day later, the seller messages me back and in a nut shell says that they will not be refunding me anything for the difference in actual shipping fees, that they wrapped the present for me as a courtesy so I should be thanking them (which I did by the way) and that "I got a great deal on "x" item anyways". The whole message they responded with rubbed me the wrong way. Especially since they ended their message with a smiley face. As I hate having the feeling like I was over charged for anything, just out of mere principle. 

I haven't left the seller feedback yet. They have left me very positive feedback as a buyer because I paid via PayPal within minutes of buying their item (as I always do anyways). 99.9% of the time I do leave very descriptive feedback for sellers. Mainly because I feel this may help other future buyers. In my 2+ years buying on Ebay, I've only ever said 1 "negative" comment in feedback mentioning that shipping charges were not combined as promised (which was truthful). So, overall I've had very positive experiences buying on Ebay.

I'm considering just not leaving any feedback for this seller at all. But then again, I don't feel 100% like that is the right thing to do either. 

Any suggestions please?


----------



## OrangeSoda

Hi. 
Which method do you think is best for a beginner seller?
Ebay? Craigslist? Bonanzle?

I have tons of designer stuff I need to get rid of, but I am terrified of being scammed.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## karmenzsofia

*Omaha*: My advice always is to leave honest feedback, whether it's a Pos, Neu, or Neg. Maybe in your case it's a Pos with a lower star-rating score on shipping. Maybe it's a Neutral. I wouldn't Neg this seller, however, kuz you did get the item and had no problems with it.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Okay. Thanks so much for your honest input. So, in your opinion, do you think I was over charged for shipping yes or no?



karmenzsofia said:


> *Omaha*: My advice always is to leave honest feedback, whether it's a Pos, Neu, or Neg. Maybe in your case it's a Pos with a lower star-rating score on shipping. Maybe it's a Neutral. I wouldn't Neg this seller, however, kuz you did get the item and had no problems with it.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I don't know what the seller paid for postage, and sellers don't have to charge exactly that amount. They can charge a bit more or even less. Insurance is the seller's responsibility, not the buyer's, as it protects the seller if the item gets lost. Did the seller charge you for insurance? If he did, then he took advantage of you plus he broke eBay rules. Still, why insure a $50 item. The Signature Confirmation, again, protects the seller, but why would he get/you expect SigConf for a $50 item when all PP/eBay requires for transactions of $250 or less is Delivery Confirmation? In any case, you can see how much he paid on the label, right? Say he paid $10 and charged you $15. IMO, the extra $5 wouldn't be much of an issue unless it was meant to pay for services he did not buy.


----------



## Omaha_2072

The shipping label doesn't say. It was purchased & paid for thru PayPal shipping so there no dollar amount reflected on it. The Ebay listing said that shipping fees were $15 which included signature confirmation and insurance. I didn't understand why those options would be needed either. But neither were used when mailed. That's why I felt either like I didn't get what I paid for OR that I was over charged for shipping all together from the start. & when I contacted the seller to express my concern (even though it's only $15) all they said was that I still got a "great deal on x item" and that they took extra time to wrap the package in Christmas paper which I should be thankful for (wrapping was very simple--nothing special--but it was a nice gesture). That's why I feel torn. Ya know?



karmenzsofia said:


> I don't know what the seller paid for postage, and sellers don't have to charge exactly that amount. They can charge a bit more or even less. Insurance is the seller's responsibility, not the buyer's, as it protects the seller if the item gets lost. Did the seller charge you for insurance? If he did, then he took advantage of you plus he broke eBay rules. Still, why insure a $50 item. The Signature Confirmation, again, protects the seller, but why would he get/you expect SigConf for a $50 item when all PP/eBay requires for transactions of $250 or less is Delivery Confirmation? In any case, you can see how much he paid on the label, right? Say he paid $10 and charged you $15. IMO, the extra $5 wouldn't be much of an issue unless it was meant to pay for services he did not buy.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I still wouldn't neg the seller kuz much worse things happen on eBay than a small discrepancy on shipping. If the item is OK, as described, you're happy with it, seller has communicated, etc., I would give a Positive with a lower star rating for the shipping. That's me. You could give Neutral feedback, whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## noshoepolish

She is allowed to incorporate that into the handling fee.  So S&H at $15 includes insurance & DC is permissible.

You can figure out what she actually paid by using a shipping claculator.  All you need is the weight, location shipped from/to and the box dimensions if >1cubic foot.


----------



## Black Elite

OrangeSoda said:


> Hi.
> Which method do you think is best for a beginner seller?
> Ebay? Craigslist? Bonanzle?
> 
> I have tons of designer stuff I need to get rid of, but I am terrified of being scammed.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Though many may disagree with me, I think Craigslist is best. You're dealing in hard cash and in person. Just be careful not to meet up with crazies, of course. But through CL, a potential buyer can handle the item in hand, inspect it, and then decide on if they want it or not--in person. Once they buy it, they give you cash and you never have to see them again. 

Also, meeting face to face gives you the chance to get a feel for a buyer's mannerisms. 

Whatever method you choose, good luck selling your treasures!


----------



## TXGirlie

Omaha_2072 said:


> The shipping label doesn't say. It was purchased & paid for thru PayPal shipping so there no dollar amount reflected on it. The Ebay listing said that shipping fees were $15 which included signature confirmation and insurance. I didn't understand why those options would be needed either. But neither were used when mailed. That's why I felt either like I didn't get what I paid for OR that I was over charged for shipping all together from the start. & when I contacted the seller to express my concern (even though it's only $15) all they said was that I still got a "great deal on x item" and that they took extra time to wrap the package in Christmas paper which I should be thankful for (wrapping was very simple--nothing special--but it was a nice gesture). That's why I feel torn. Ya know?


 
Many, many times ebay sellers lose out on shipping costs. If the item was wrapped well, and arrived intact, I would not nitpick about such a small amount. I understand where you are coming from as a buyer, but I also understand the seller's side, and can't fault them for wanting to save a few bucks. This does not warrant a neg. or neutral IMO, but you could ding the shipping stars if you wish, and still leave pos. FB for the item.


----------



## spartancoaster

I just sold a bag on the Bonz and the buyer has her profile restricted so I am unable to view her feedback.  Is this normal and should I be concerned?


----------



## karmenzsofia

Some people do that...I'm not sure why. But the message it sends, to me at least, is that they have something to hide. So I don't buy from those sellers. As to the buyers...well, you could ask her why her profile is restricted, see what she says.


----------



## lara0112

first off - awesome thread. I didn't want to start a new one, so this is great!! Thanks *littlerock*


now for my ebay problem: I listed a bag a couple of days ago which was bought within a few hours by an international buyer. I am in Germany, buyer is in the US. I have no problem with that, just for info. I started getting a bit worried when I realised the buyer has only recently started on ebay and has only 1 feedback (positive though on the same brand as my bag). but hey we all started at some point.

once I sent payment info, I received a request for pics of authenticity tag and close up of brand info. I sent those but also stated that usually you ask BEFORE you buy. I also stated that I expected a response from the buyer and payment in the next couple of days. So far, no response, no payment. I just sent another message asking whether they would actually pay for the bag, as I haven't heard from the buyer at all and I would like to relist. I need the funds. 

when should I just cancel the transaction? wait another couple of days, I think ebay anyway gives 4 days or is it 7? I can't remember. I am just so annoyed because I think she will not pay and it will take so much more time now.


----------



## noshoepolish

4 days to pay - I have my settings set up to automatically file and then to close. If you don't, 4 days and second after payment was due, you can open up an IPID.

4 days after that you can close it.


----------



## lara0112

*noshoepolish* - thanks!  I have no automatic setting so I will do it myself. but this is what I fear - it will now take 8 days from my time if the buyer does not pay or agree to cancel transaction. ugh, I am not sure I even want to sell to her cause I fear more trouble afterwards.


----------



## noshoepolish

You can send her a request to cancel the transaction.  That gives you your final value fee back.  But if she declines, then you are SOL.


----------



## Cheechneens

I live in the UK. I have 2 vintage Gucci handbags deemed authentic on the "authenticate this" thread. But im new to selling designer goods, and I dont know what is the best way to sell them.

Is ebay best bet do people think? or should i try yoogis closet or something. Im not sure how much they are worth either, so if selling on ebay wouldn't know how much of a reserve to put on them?

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - Please no specifics on bags for sale. General questions only. Thnak you*

Anyone got any ideas on value or best selling techniques? Id be happy to ship internationally.  photos can be seen here...

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - Please no specifics on bags for sale. General questions only. Thnak you*

Thanks ladies (and guys??)


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ You can't post anything here that could serve to promote your items. Check out the forum's rules in the TPF Resource Center/Feedback subforum. 

For how-to selling advice, I would check out the websites' (eBay/Bonanza) Selling Tips and research what other sellers with similar items are doing. You could also look for and read the threads that have been started on that topic here. Good luck!


----------



## Cheechneens

sorry, this is the thread i was told was the right one to ask about selling things, i just clicked on the link!


----------



## missKAILI

Hi ladies! I'm selling something on eBay and a woman asked if I could sell her the item outside of eBay, but still using paypal. Is this safe?


----------



## silkstarh

missKAILI said:


> Hi ladies! I'm selling something on eBay and a woman asked if I could sell her the item outside of eBay, but still using paypal. Is this safe?



NO!!!!  It's against eBay rules, and you could lose your seller privileges.


----------



## missKAILI

^ Thanks for the heads up! I've never been asked that question before.


----------



## LAltiero85

Why did I get this message when I tried to put something up for sale???


" 	Attention Seller:

Thank you for choosing eBay.

In order to help maintain a safe trading environment, selling limits are occasionally placed on accounts. To list this item, you will need to provide verifying information through PayPal. This higher level of verification is designed to help maintain safety in the marketplace and enhance buyer confidence and security.

1) For instructions on how to provide the necessary verifying information through PayPal, please click on your country of eBay registration below.

2) If you already have a verified PayPal account, and are still receiving this message, please link your PayPal account to your eBay account.

For instructions on how to become PayPal Verified or how to link your PayPal account to your eBay account, please click on the site of your eBay registration below:

Australia | Austria | Belgium - Dutch | Belgium - French | Canada | Canada - French | France | Germany | Hong Kong | Ireland | Italy | Malaysia | Netherlands | Philippines | Poland | Singapore | Spain | Switzerland | United Kingdom | United States

We sincerely value you as a member of our trading community and look forward to a continued successful relationship with you.

Click here for more information on the PayPal Verification process.

Click here for more information on limits that may affect your selling activity."




I know that selling limits are sometimes put on accounts that sell designer items, but this one is saying I'm not verified.  I am verified on Paypal and my Paypal account is linked to ebay.  What do they want me to do?


----------



## DeryaHm

Hi all,

I vaguely remember reading something, somewhere that advised against sellers making counteroffers when a lowball offer is received through BIN/OBO since no new offers can be made by other buyers while the counter offer is pending. I looked on eBay and can't find answers either way. Does anyone know?

TIA.


----------



## Tiramisu888

So I sold some stuff to Mexico and the lady says she never received it.  It's been 12 business days.  Do you think I should offer a refund?  How long do people usually wait for first class international mail to arrive before giving up and just giving the buyer back the money?


----------



## tomato4

i shipped something with signature confirmation and the buyer said they received it but usps says it is still waiting at the post office. its been a few days and i was wondering if usps usually ends up updating it eventually? i was just wondering since ebay holds funds until delivery is proven.


----------



## noshoepolish

Ask the buyer to leave you feedback.  That should release the funds within 3 days.

USPS has been slow - both shipping and updating.  Try checking this morning.


----------



## missKAILI

Okay, my question for the day. This is regarding the same item I send a question about earlier in the week. I have a buyer who lives in France but is having the item sent to her son in NY since he will be visiting her in France very soon. The address is unconfirmed and when I contacted her about this I recieved this reply: 

About the confirmed address I did not know what that is and just checked on the internet. The thing is that I'm french and live both in Florida and France.I wont be in the US before May, so I wanted to send it to my son, who lives in NY because he will be coming in France soon.Anyway, I don't know how to confirm the address and apparently I don't think I can because the address is not the same as the credit card (if I got it, it must be the same right?).What can I do to make you feel comfortable? Do you want me to send you any proof or I don't know whatever you want?Also, why is it so important that the address must be confirmed?


I guess my question is, do you think it would be okay to send it to her son? I guess I'm worried about the item being lost or me being scammed. Does anybody have experience with this?


----------



## DeryaHm

missKAILI said:


> Okay, my question for the day. This is regarding the same item I send a question about earlier in the week. I have a buyer who lives in France but is having the item sent to her son in NY since he will be visiting her in France very soon. The address is unconfirmed and when I contacted her about this I recieved this reply:
> 
> About the confirmed address I did not know what that is and just checked on the internet. The thing is that I'm french and live both in Florida and France.I wont be in the US before May, so I wanted to send it to my son, who lives in NY because he will be coming in France soon.Anyway, I don't know how to confirm the address and apparently I don't think I can because the address is not the same as the credit card (if I got it, it must be the same right?).What can I do to make you feel comfortable? Do you want me to send you any proof or I don't know whatever you want?Also, why is it so important that the address must be confirmed?
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, do you think it would be okay to send it to her son? I guess I'm worried about the item being lost or me being scammed. Does anybody have experience with this?



I have experience with living between two countries. I think that unless you are picking up other vibes from her that make you uneasy, it should be safe. It seems reasonable and normal to me. I split my time between the US and Turkey and often have things shipped to family members in the US. OTOH, I also have confirmed at least one of those addresses on PP in order to avoid exactly this issue...


----------



## noshoepolish

This sounds like the "send it to my hotel" scam.



missKAILI said:


> Okay, my question for the day. This is regarding the same item I send a question about earlier in the week. I have a buyer who lives in France but is having the item sent to her son in NY since he will be visiting her in France very soon. The address is unconfirmed and when I contacted her about this I recieved this reply:
> 
> About the confirmed address I did not know what that is and just checked on the internet. The thing is that I'm french and live both in Florida and France.I wont be in the US before May, so I wanted to send it to my son, who lives in NY because he will be coming in France soon.Anyway, I don't know how to confirm the address and apparently I don't think I can because the address is not the same as the credit card (if I got it, it must be the same right?).What can I do to make you feel comfortable? Do you want me to send you any proof or I don't know whatever you want?Also, why is it so important that the address must be confirmed?
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, do you think it would be okay to send it to her son? I guess I'm worried about the item being lost or me being scammed. Does anybody have experience with this?


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

can a seller change the shipping price after they tell me that it will be a certain price, and then give an invoice with that price? the seller told me the shipping was going to be $15 for priority and $20 for express. i told her i was going to do the express since it's only $5 extra... they then asked me if i wanted to avoid fees by not going through paypal, and going through "chase person to person payment". i declined that. after i declined, she then told me that she's changing the express price to $28 instead. i think this is because i declined to avoid HER fees by using paypal. i then told her i was only going to do priority. can she do this??


----------



## thepoppet

missKAILI said:


> Okay, my question for the day. This is regarding the same item I send a question about earlier in the week. I have a buyer who lives in France but is having the item sent to her son in NY since he will be visiting her in France very soon. The address is unconfirmed and when I contacted her about this I recieved this reply:
> 
> About the confirmed address I did not know what that is and just checked on the internet. The thing is that I'm french and live both in Florida and France.I wont be in the US before May, so I wanted to send it to my son, who lives in NY because he will be coming in France soon.Anyway, I don't know how to confirm the address and apparently I don't think I can because the address is not the same as the credit card (if I got it, it must be the same right?).What can I do to make you feel comfortable? Do you want me to send you any proof or I don't know whatever you want?Also, why is it so important that the address must be confirmed?
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, do you think it would be okay to send it to her son? I guess I'm worried about the item being lost or me being scammed. Does anybody have experience with this?



There is a common scam where the buyer has you send to a third party and the claims INR with PayPal. You are not protected unless you send it to the address PayPal has on file for that account. They could add their son's address to their PayPal account and then pay so that it would then be associated (if they already paid, they would need to cancel payment, add the address, and then repay). You would then have to see if PayPal says: "Ok to ship."


----------



## Cinderela

I have a question for all you sellers - when a buyer uses automatic bidding, do you know what the buyer's max bid amount is?

Hand in hand with this is question is a more general inquiry - how can you tell if a seller (under another identity) is running up the auction amount - or is using a close friend/relative to do so?

I think this is happening to me right now, but I don't know how to tell for sure.

Any tips or advice would be welcome.


----------



## creighbaby

has anyone shipped cls to  germany? i am trying to get a more specific idea of shipping price for two pair of cls besides what i am getting from usps.com


----------



## thepoppet

*Cinderela*: The seller doesn't know, but they could shill bid to find out. That's what you're talking about in the second instance. If the auction isn't over and this is what you suspect, I'd retract my bid. I've never done that before, but someone else here could tell you how to do it. 

It's really hard to prove shill bidding but there are some clues, like if the ones bidding you up are new members or have 0 or 1 feedbacks. If you look at the sellers previous auctions, do those same sort of bids show up?

And you should report it to Ebay.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I just sold and item on Bonanza (yay), but my buyer does not have a paypal account. I was asked to send them a request for the payment. I'd like to know what happens with PP protection on both parties?! and I assume I will still have to pay PP fees?

TIA for the info


----------



## spartancoaster

I've noticed that there will be items on Bonanza that have been there a bit and then all of a sudden they show up in the "Newest" listings again with a price discount.  How do they do that?


----------



## new.old.bag

spartancoaster said:


> I've noticed that there will be items on Bonanza that have been there a bit and then all of a sudden they show up in the "Newest" listings again with a price discount.  How do they do that?


They make a duplicate listing and lower the price, and then remove the old listing. It is a way of "refreshing" the listing.


----------



## spartancoaster

Got it!  Thank you!


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ yeah I kind of wish bonz had a listing "refresh" button, or bumped the listing up when the price changed. It would be easier!


----------



## kimalee

Does anyone know how to pay Bonanz* fees?  I know they say that they will send a monthly invoice, but is there a way to pay it one time, right away (as on evilbay)?


----------



## noshoepolish

They don't have it set up to pay in advance of the end of month.  I wish they did.


----------



## kimalee

^Ah, bummer.  Thanks for the response!


----------



## KPCoppola

I am a casual ebay seller- I am selling a couple items for a coworker and she said she would give me 20%. My question is- do I pay the ebay fee out of my 20%, or take it off the top and then divide the final cost 80-20% between me and the person I am selling for?
TIA


----------



## thepoppet

KPCoppola said:


> I am a casual ebay seller- I am selling a couple items for a coworker and she said she would give me 20%. My question is- do I pay the ebay fee out of my 20%, or take it off the top and then divide the final cost 80-20% between me and the person I am selling for?
> TIA



That's a good question. In my mind, I think your fee is like Ebay's fvf.. it's 20% of the final sold price. And from what your co-worker gets, all fees are subtracted because you're the one risking your feedback if you get a weird buyer. But that's just my thought. Others' opinions may differ. 

BUT the real answer is that you figure that out with your co-worker.


----------



## Janicemph

What to do if you bid on an item and win.  You then find out later that the item is fake, and the item has not been paid for how do you handle reasonably?


----------



## thepoppet

Janicemph said:


> What to do if you bid on an item and win.  You then find out later that the item is fake, and the item has not been paid for how do you handle reasonably?



I imagine you had it authenticated here? I would contact the seller and let them know you've had the item authenticated and that it is counterfeit and you would like to cancel the transaction. I would be very polite and professional (give the benefit of the doubt that they didn't know). Hopefully they will cancel it and the problem solved. Worst case, they file a NPB strike against you. If you don't have a record of NPB strikes and are in good standing on Ebay, it won't hurt you. But I definitely would not pay for it.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

*Bonz Q:* 
What to do if item not received? I was offered free shipping and according to the seller, my item was shipped on the 12/01 using USPS Priority, tracking doesn't say much...just something like this- "Processed through Sort Facility, January 12, 2011, 11:52 pm, PORTLAND, OR 97218".
It's an international transaction btw. I've already contacted the seller. Doesn't help much..keeps telling me to track online. Should I file for INR, just wait or something? My other packages from US have arrived safely.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi all, how can I found out how many times the same auction (item number) has been listed on ebay? Thanks


----------



## tokyo47

Ist time seller on ebay....A potential buyer has asked me for additional pictures...Is there a way to send more pictures when I'm responding to her message through ebay? I can't seem to find the attachment icon?? I don't have her regular email address...
TIA


----------



## noshoepolish

Go into your email for your ebay account.  Hit reply to the message from your e-mail account.  You can add photos there.


----------



## thepoppet

NANI1972 said:


> Hi all, how can I found out how many times the same auction (item number) has been listed on ebay? Thanks



Two ways: You can check the sellers Completed Listings and it will show how if the item has been relisted in the last 15 days. Since that's only 15 days, you can also go to Goofbay and it will give you a longer timeline (can't remember how long).


----------



## thepoppet

tokyo47 said:


> Ist time seller on ebay....A potential buyer has asked me for additional pictures...Is there a way to send more pictures when I'm responding to her message through ebay? I can't seem to find the attachment icon?? I don't have her regular email address...
> TIA



If it's a lot of photos you can put them in an album in Picasa or other photo apps and send the buyer the link.


----------



## tokyo47

noshoepolish said:


> Go into your email for your ebay account. Hit reply to the message from your e-mail account. You can add photos there.


 
thank you for the reply and the tip


----------



## tokyo47

thepoppet said:


> If it's a lot of photos you can put them in an album in Picasa or other photo apps and send the buyer the link.


 
thanks for your help!


----------



## archygirl

*eBay Q*: I recently had to file a NPB case (first time in 11 years) and was wondering, since I did it manually, not using the assistant, do I have to close the case tomorrow after the 4 day period and still no payment received? I don't want to jeopardize receiving FVF back...thanks in advance.


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes.



archygirl said:


> *eBay Q*: I recently had to file a NPB case (first time in 11 years) and was wondering, since I did it manually, not using the assistant, do I have to close the case tomorrow after the 4 day period and still no payment received? I don't want to jeopardize receiving FVF back...thanks in advance.


----------



## xoALEXA

I bought a Cartier bracelet on ebay and see that it is a fake. The inside markings say Cartier but it is not real. I looked back at the auction and the seller in the description said it was Carter Inspired bracelet... but that was not in the item title. They said it came with the Cartier box but no papers. Can I get my money back or am I at fault? The item is not authentic. Thank you


----------



## thepoppet

You can try. If the title indicates that it is in fact a Cartier, you probably have a good case. I'd file SNAD. Call Ebay as well and see what they think.

EDIT: to add, did you try contacting the seller?


----------



## xoALEXA

thepoppet said:


> You can try. If the title indicates that it is in fact a Cartier, you probably have a good case. I'd file SNAD. Call Ebay as well and see what they think.
> 
> EDIT: to add, did you try contacting the seller?


 

I didn't bc I was scared to. I haven't ever dealt with something like this and she was very nice with the transaction (prob bc she knew she was making a good deal) What's a SNAD?


----------



## thepoppet

Significantly Not As Described. If you file a claim, you file either that the item was not received (INR) or item was not as described (SNAD) which covers everything else. It's against Ebay rules to sell counterfeit items. If it actually says Cartier on the item somewhere, that's counterfeit and NOT inspired. 

The seller may be willing to take a return so if you message her politely it could turn out ok for you. Most sellers would rather the opportunity to do that rather than have a case filed against them, so that's their incentive. But if you can't work it out with the seller, then open a case with Ebay.


----------



## xoALEXA

thepoppet said:


> Significantly Not As Described. If you file a claim, you file either that the item was not received (INR) or item was not as described (SNAD) which covers everything else. It's against Ebay rules to sell counterfeit items. If it actually says Cartier on the item somewhere, that's counterfeit and NOT inspired.
> 
> The seller may be willing to take a return so if you message her politely it could turn out ok for you. Most sellers would rather the opportunity to do that rather than have a case filed against them, so that's their incentive. But if you can't work it out with the seller, then open a case with Ebay.


 
 It does say Cartier inside the bracelet, on the box and screwdriver. I will try contacting the seller first. THank you for your help!


----------



## Fashion1

Quick question - I have a bag that was shipped from Luxembourg on Jan. 14th (with tracking). It arrived to customs in NY on Feb. 1st and that was the last update. Am I correct that there's nothing I can do but wait? I tried calling but the recording said they can't and won't look up packages. Anyone had recent experience with custom delays in NYC, maybe due to the recent bad weather?

Inbound Into Customs 
Inbound Out of Customs, February 01, 2011, 10:27 pm 
Inbound International Arrival, February 01, 2011, 10:27 pm, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)


----------



## bellybath

A seller sold me a torn up Prada bag advertised as in NEW condition and also included a fake dustbag. She is a seasoned ebayer so she immediately talked to paypal, ebay, and even the Prada authentication forum first, before i had a chance to figure out what to do.

She has turned it around to make it sound like I am the one at fault  I emailed her about the problem right after the bag was delivered!! within 1/2 hour!! She has tried to suggested I used the bag or even that it was damaged by USPS. 

I have sent the below pics to Paypal. The seller regularly sells fake True Religion jeans on Ebay and freaked out because I called her jeans fake. 

Will these photos be enough for the Paypal claim to come out in my favor? Thank you so much for any suggestions!!

http://s1187.photobucket.com/albums/z397/handbag02/


----------



## Cinderela

I have a question regarding auction reserves.

I almost always use automatic bidding.  It's too annoying to try to keep constant vigil over an item AND if I use automatic bidding, I'm not tempted to spend too much - I determine the absolute highest I am willing to go and that is that.  If I win, awesome - if I don't, well, there will always be another of whatever it is I am bidding on.

Which brings me to my question - I put a max bid in on an item that was $10 below the BIN price.  The bidding on this item didn't take off and it ended below the seller's reserve.  Does the seller know what the bidder's max bid was?  If the sellers don't know that info, is it appropriate for me to contact them and ask if they would sell it for my max price?  The item has been relisted and I don't want the same thing to happen again.

Also, is it appropriate for me to just plain ASK what the reserve was and tell the seller I'll buy it for the reserve (since it didn't sell the 1st time and was already relisted)?


----------



## ralewi

I won something on bonz 2-6-11 and I have emailed the seller several times to inquire about a tracking number. As of this morning no response. How long should I wait before contacting paypal? I really want the item I won, but I'm concerned with no communication from the seller.


----------



## Vandeven

I bought a pair of fake YSL Tribtoo's in January. I returned them this week and the seller has received the shoes. I almost knew from the beginning that I was going to have trouble with this seller. Now the seller is saying I have to be paying a 10 % fee to her because that's what she paid to eBay. Ummm, the buyer isn't responsible for this fee right? She also says she won't be refunding shipping fees?? This is the seller's responsibility, esp. in a case like this when the shoes were fake. I did not open a claim because she was very nice and all. If I had opened a claim eBay would've refunded me both the money for the shoes AND shipping, they would've probably also asked me to destroy the shoes as they are counterfeit. Can I open a claim now?

Btw, I googled the seller's name and I found a Picasa profile belonging to her where she has several galleries 'linked' to her, what does this linking mean? The galleries are named 'F-shoes' and 'F-bags' (F most likely stands for fake) and there are lots of pictures of different designer shoes, bags etc. I'm thinking she's a scammer and that she's trying to earn money on selling counterfeit designer items.. Do you think I should leave her negative feedback after I have received my refund? Can the seller do something (charge money back via Paypal etc) after everything is done?


----------



## rbcube

You should be able to file for a claim.  Just talk to an eBay representative. You are not responsible for the fees she paid to eBay (listing + FVF).  As far a leaving negative feedback, as long as you stick to the facts, I think you should.  That at least gives a warning to potential buyers.


----------



## piosavsfan

For people that use Bonanza, how do you promote your items? As far as I know, we are not allowed to post our own items on here. I posted on twitter/faceobook, but the only people that really see that are my own followers/friends. Any ideas of what to do that doesn't cost money?


----------



## thepoppet

Besides promoting by commenting a lot on the forum over there, there are Bonanza folk her sell promotions. They have Twitter and FB accounts with thousands of followers and friends and they charge a dollar or something a day to promote one of your items.


----------



## An123109

hi,

i just started using ebay to clean out our house... and one of my items was removed for trademark violation. what does this mean?


----------



## noshoepolish

It means it was either fake, you used copyrighted stuff, copied another seller's listings or photos, or you did not have enough photos to authenticate it.


----------



## TammiPham

hi there does anyone know if this wallet is real
please answer asap aunction closing soon
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Louis...390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33654ba90e


----------



## thepoppet

TammiPham said:


> hi there does anyone know if this wallet is real
> please answer asap aunction closing soon
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Louis...390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33654ba90e



The listing has ended, but for the future, you need to ask this in the Authenticate This forum for LV. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-use-format-post-1-a-649345.html#post17443509


----------



## bubbleloba

A buyer from Mexico City is interested in buying a Prada I've listed on Bonanza.  She wants me to ship the item via Fedex, and declare a lower value ($300 instead of the actual price of $1000) to avoid customs.  I made it clear that if a lower value is declared, I would not be liable for the bag in transit (including damage or lost), since I would not be able to insure the full value.  I also said I will only ship to a PayPal verified address.

Should I proceed with the transaction?  I'm a bit worried with international shipping situation, and hearing about various scams made me a bit scared.  Is there anything else I can do to protect myself?  TIA.


----------



## noshoepolish

No, I would not proceed.


----------



## Fabella

Hi all,

I'm a new member of ebay and would like to purchase several items between $300-500 AUD each from Japan. I'm having problems trying to get in touch with several reputable sellers. For example, I tried to ask authentic_lvlady a question about a buy it now item but I kept getting this message in a dialog box "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."

Do you need to buy an item before a seller can accept questions?
And what custom fees/duties could I expect if I place an order from Japan to Australia?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gidramom

I think...because the seller doesn't allow buyers to contact her from her active listing. The seller can set the option in her site preference. authentic_ivlady usually provides very detailed information on her listing page.
Also it's a buyer's responsibility to know her country's custom policy. I think you should be able to find the info on web.


----------



## noshoepolish

Use the contact box on the feedback page instead of the "ask seller question" in the listing.


----------



## Fabella

noshoepolish said:


> Use the contact box on the feedback page instead of the "ask seller question" in the listing.


 
I tried that as well to no avail. I don't actually want to ask her a question I just wanted see if it was an ebay glitch or if the seller deliberately turned the answering questions option off. I'm such a newbie to ebay.


----------



## Fabella

gidramom said:


> I think...because the seller doesn't allow buyers to contact her from her active listing. The seller can set the option in her site preference. authentic_ivlady usually provides very detailed information on her listing page.
> Also it's a buyer's responsibility to know her country's custom policy. I think you should be able to find the info on web.


 
Thanks for clarifying that. I don't actually need to ask her any questions but it would of been reassuring to have that option. Can you ask questions after you purchase an item?

With regards to customs I am already quite familiar with my country's custom policy. But a while back I read on this forum that orders from Japan to Australia attract outgoing custom fees from Japan's end. 

Australia's policy is that any item/ order below $1000 AUD doesn't incur any duty/ tax.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone,
I have a short toture story and need to vent and get advice.
I have been looking for this "purse" for many moons now and missed out on it several times.  Finally I find one in good condition with a BO. Problem: seller is in the UK and only ships to the UK. I contacted the seller and asked if she would consider shipping to me and gave an offer.  She stated that she had a bad experience before shipping abroad but would look into shipping cost to me.  I told her I was willing to pay the shipping costs for whatever method that gaveher peace of mind.  1 week and 3 other offers later, no news.  I've been sending reminders every 2 days asking for an update but no response.  i am going crazy over here but don't want to pester her into "NO".  How should I proceed?  The other offers were declined.


----------



## thepoppet

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a short toture story and need to vent and get advice.
> I have been looking for this "purse" for many moons now and missed out on it several times.  Finally I find one in good condition with a BO. Problem: seller is in the UK and only ships to the UK. I contacted the seller and asked if she would consider shipping to me and gave an offer.  She stated that she had a bad experience before shipping abroad but would look into shipping cost to me.  I told her I was willing to pay the shipping costs for whatever method that gaveher peace of mind.  1 week and 3 other offers later, no news.  I've been sending reminders every 2 days asking for an update but no response.  i am going crazy over here but don't want to pester her into "NO".  How should I proceed?  The other offers were declined.



There's really nothing you can do. If the seller has decided not to sell to you, then you just have to accept it and move on. Continuing to email her every two days to remind her is not going to help and can actually hurt. So I would cool your heels a bit and wait. If she doesn't get back to you, she's not interested in selling to you. And there can be other reasons why she hasn't gotten back to you that have nothing to do with Ebay, and everything to do with what's happening in her real life. 

Sorry, I know it's hard to miss out on something you've wanted a long time but there's nothing more you can do at this point. Ball is in her court.


----------



## soleilbrun

thepoppet said:


> There's really nothing you can do. If the seller has decided not to sell to you, then you just have to accept it and move on. Continuing to email her every two days to remind her is not going to help and can actually hurt. So I would cool your heels a bit and wait. If she doesn't get back to you, she's not interested in selling to you. And there can be other reasons why she hasn't gotten back to you that have nothing to do with Ebay, and everything to do with what's happening in her real life.
> 
> Sorry, I know it's hard to miss out on something you've wanted a long time but there's nothing more you can do at this point. Ball is in her court.


 
I was hoping you'd say I could poke her in the eye to make her sell me the bag.  I guess you're right though.  Obviously she's not interested in selling to me.  I have this sinking feeling she will contact as soon as I'm broke.


----------



## thepoppet

soleilbrun said:


> I was hoping you'd say I could poke her in the eye to make her sell me the bag.  I guess you're right though.  Obviously she's not interested in selling to me.  I have this sinking feeling she will contact as soon as I'm broke.



Hahaha! Well if that technique ever works, let us know!


----------



## FreshLilies

Hey everyone, quick question. It's been two days since I won a pair of CL's and I have not heard from the seller for shipping confirmation or for a tracking number. Under the listing it says expected arrival March 8th-March 16th and today it changed to March 9th-March 16th. Does that mean my shoes have been shipped or should I contact the seller?


----------



## shinymagpie

Fabella said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I don't actually need to ask her any questions but it would of been reassuring to have that option. Can you ask questions after you purchase an item?
> 
> With regards to customs I am already quite familiar with my country's custom policy. *But a while back I read on this forum that orders from Japan to Australia attract outgoing custom fees from Japan's end. *
> 
> Australia's policy is that any item/ order below $1000 AUD doesn't incur any duty/ tax.



Been in Japan for over 5 years. Never ever heard of this idea of outgoing customs, to Australia or anywhere.   

I personally prefer that people ask questions before. If a seller has very detailed information and lots of photos, they will have covered nearly all bases. Some sellers do have settings which apply restrictions on their listings and there is not much you can do about that - these restrictions have to be opted into, by choice, by the seller.

If the sellers first language is not English, they may be letting the listing and photos do the talking. I just looked at auctions by authentic_lvlady  and I can't see anything that has been left out. They are very detailed with stacks of photographs. But for clarity, she's not in Japan.


----------



## Fabella

shinymagpie said:


> Been in Japan for over 5 years. Never ever heard of this idea of outgoing customs, to Australia or anywhere.
> 
> I personally prefer that people ask questions before. If a seller has very detailed information and lots of photos, they will have covered nearly all bases. Some sellers do have settings which apply restrictions on their listings and there is not much you can do about that - these restrictions have to be opted into, by choice, by the seller.
> 
> If the sellers first language is not English, they may be letting the listing and photos do the talking. I just looked at auctions by authentic_lvlady and I can't see anything that has been left out. They are very detailed with stacks of photographs. But for clarity, she's not in Japan.


 
Thanks for the reply. The Japan customs question was in reference to another seller and she's from Japan. 

What are your thoughts on the following? I contacted a seller with limited pics and asked several questions about their product as well as for a clearer pic off one area. They never responded and its been more than 3 days. From the listing their English is very limited. I tried to contact the seller again today and it appears that they have disabled the contact seller/ ask question option. If you were in my boots would you proceed with the purchase? I can't rely on instinct at the moment because as an ebay newbie I'm suspicious off everything. 

The item itself was authenticated here and on another 2 bag forum and was deemed good, okay and okay pending clearer pic. And the seller's 280 feedback seems great at 100% with no negatives. There is a mix of English and German feedback. I can see that the seller had registered their account in Germany years ago but is now based in Japan.


----------



## shinymagpie

Fabella said:


> Thanks for the reply. The Japan customs question was in reference to another seller and she's from Japan.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the following? I contacted a seller with limited pics and asked several questions about their product as well as for a clearer pic off one area. They never responded and its been more than 3 days. From the listing their English is very limited. I tried to contact the seller again today and it appears that they have disabled the contact seller/ ask question option. If you were in my boots would you proceed with the purchase? I can't rely on instinct at the moment because as an ebay newbie I'm suspicious off everything.
> 
> The item itself was authenticated here and on another 2 bag forum and was deemed good, okay and okay pending clearer pic. And the seller's 280 feedback seems great at 100% with no negatives. There is a mix of English and German feedback. I can see that the seller had registered their account in Germany years ago but is now based in Japan.


I think you have hit the nail on the head here - you say you are suspicious of everything. If an expert here has authenticated an item and two others have done likewise and you cannot feel comfortable with their opinions, it will be impossible for a person who does not have English as a first language to explain it to you any better. I believe that seller may have given up any hope of answering multiple questions. 

You should, in my opinion, consider giving up on the idea of the bargain bag/s and buy one bag you love, for full price, from a specialist boutique. You can relax and be happy with it. 

New buyers often can jump to conclusions based on trying very hard to learn a lot in a short time. Designers change their authenticity markers all the time - which is why the authenticators are so useful. Consequently, newbies often can miss a bargain, because they are paralysed by fear. Sometimes their gut instincts pay off. 

Customs would definitely be charged by Australia for a box full of bags. 

I still do not understand the reference you make for customs being charged on the way out of Japan - it just does not work that way. Customs is charged by the government of the buyer's country.


----------



## Fabella

shinymagpie said:


> I think you have hit the nail on the head here - you say you are suspicious of everything. If an expert here has authenticated an item and two others have done likewise and you cannot feel comfortable with their opinions, it will be impossible for a person who does not have English as a first language to explain it to you any better. I believe that seller may have given up any hope of answering multiple questions.
> 
> You should, in my opinion, consider giving up on the idea of the bargain bag/s and buy one bag you love, for full price, from a specialist boutique. You can relax and be happy with it.
> 
> New buyers often can jump to conclusions based on trying very hard to learn a lot in a short time. Designers change their authenticity markers all the time - which is why the authenticators are so useful. Consequently, newbies often can miss a bargain, because they are paralysed by fear. Sometimes their gut instincts pay off.
> 
> Customs would definitely be charged by Australia for a box full of bags.
> 
> I still do not understand the reference you make for customs being charged on the way out of Japan - it just does not work that way. Customs is charged by the government of the buyer's country.


 
I'm not planning on ordering multiple bags in one shipment or from the same seller. Thus, providing my order value is under $1000 AUD no tax/ duty will be charged. 

As for the Japanese customs reference, I merely posted my question to confirm if what I read somewhere on this forum a while ago was true. Perhaps I misread it but I just wanted clarification because to me it wouldn't make any sense to charge customs on outgoing items.


----------



## shinymagpie

^sorry. A misread on your earlier post. Glad you understand the customs limit now. Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hey ya'll, I'm back again.
I recently sold a herve leger dress on ebay for nothing mind you.  The buyeer outbid two others to win the dress.  In the auction I quoted shipping cost to the US. As the seller is in the netherland I decreased the shipping from $40 to $14. The buyer writes me to say she thinks the shipping is too much and wants to pay by bank transfer although auction states I only accept paypal. To top it off, she asks if the dress is real.  Should I and how can I cancel this sale with her?  I think this is a headache waiting to happen.  She hasn't paid yet either. Is it possible to cancel without getting dinged by ebay?

Thanks


----------



## shinymagpie

soleilbrun said:


> Hey ya'll, I'm back again.
> I recently sold a herve leger dress on ebay for nothing mind you.  The buyeer outbid two others to win the dress.  In the auction I quoted shipping cost to the US. As the seller is in the netherland I decreased the shipping from $40 to $14. The buyer writes me to say she thinks the shipping is too much and wants to pay by bank transfer although auction states I only accept paypal. To top it off, she asks if the dress is real.  Should I and how can I cancel this sale with her?  I think this is a headache waiting to happen.  She hasn't paid yet either. Is it possible to cancel without getting dinged by ebay?
> 
> Thanks



This is not the kind of buyer to make any concessions to. I would not be reducing anything to enable them. I had an almost identical case myself a couple of weeks ago. If the buyer has asked you for conditions outside the terms of your auction you have good grounds for cancellation and getting a fee refund. Contact eBay. Hope it works out.


----------



## chloe speaks

I am a seller from the US. Does anyone know which carrier ships with insurance (w/or w/out) tracking for a low cost to Singapore?

I wanted to use USPS Express Mail w/insurance and tracking for a pair of Louboutin shoes ($300) but the buyer (who doesn't have the best feedback) insists that there are much cheaper options. I am not a big seller and was not counting on shipping internationally at all, so I'm not sure what service to use.

*Help?*


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^could you ship using a usps flat rate box?  what is the amount that you quoted her?


----------



## shinymagpie

chloe speaks said:


> I am a seller from the US. Does anyone know which carrier ships with insurance (w/or w/out) tracking for a low cost to Singapore?
> 
> I wanted to use USPS Express Mail w/insurance and tracking for a pair of Louboutin shoes ($300) but the buyer (who doesn't have the best feedback) insists that there are much cheaper options. I am not a big seller and was not counting on shipping internationally at all, so I'm not sure what service to use.
> 
> *Help?*



Only use a service with tracking such as EMS. Unless you have a tracking number uploaded and proof of delivery, eBay will automatically refund them then deduct the money from you. By accident, I shipped without tracking - foooommmmm! bye-bye money. NEVER AGAIN!!! only done it a couple of times in several years but was unlucky this time. Do you really want to be out your shoes and the cost of posting them should something go wrong? Why would your buyer think that this is acceptable? Would they do it for you - no!

I hope they are not asking you to devalue. Singapore's tax cuts in when the item is SG$400  which right now is US$380. So there is no tax advantage for them.

If the buyer does not want to pay normal shipping, then cancel the sale and get your fees refunded. eBay will be happy to re-credit you on the basis of not being able to reach agreement on terms and conditions.


----------



## sarasmith3269

I have a bidder on my auction who has good feedback but hasnt been active on ebay for over 2 years.  The last feedback is actually closer to 3 years old.  

Should I be concerned?  Would it be out of line to drop her a note just confirming her bid?


----------



## shinymagpie

sarasmith3269 said:


> I have a bidder on my auction who has good feedback but hasnt been active on ebay for over 2 years.  The last feedback is actually closer to 3 years old.
> 
> Should I be concerned?  Would it be out of line to drop her a note just confirming her bid?



I have had buyers in this category. It has worked out fine. You could drop them a note. They possibly have accounts they rotate perhaps. If they were bidding on a zillion things & hadn't received any feedback, I'd be worried.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Nope, according to the information, my auction is the only auction she's bid on in the last 30 days.  

Unfortunately, Im afraid this is going to look like shill bidding to a number of uneducated buyers as her activity with me is now showing at 100%, and she bid early and high.  But, if she buys and pays, who am i to complain?


----------



## chloe speaks

*sarasmith*: as I did not expect to do any international, i had to bring the package to the post office and get the estimate before invoicing her. to do Priority International, they quoted $35 + $6 for insurance to the full amount of value ($300), so I told her $41, as Flat Rate is $46. Now I sold something else, and discovered that Express is only $5 more, but you get more insurance, so then insurance would ony be like $1 plus you get the tracking which is how I prefer to send anything.

*shinymagpie*: that is good advice. i don't want to dollar and cents the shipping; i think it IS the responsibility of a buyer to ask first if they are serioius about buying. I just sent her an email asking her what service she used because I ONLY ship w/ insurance and tracking, so that's what it costs. EMS=Express Mail Service? USPS right?
I have held off as a bidder before, because I think for anything under $500, the ~50 shipping international plus LONG wait isn't for me!


----------



## Love Of My Life

shinymagpie said:


> This is not the kind of buyer to make any concessions to. I would not be reducing anything to enable them. I had an almost identical case myself a couple of weeks ago. If the buyer has asked you for conditions outside the terms of your auction you have good grounds for cancellation and getting a fee refund. Contact eBay. Hope it works out.


 

   agree here.. sounds like if you do something for her, she will be

   asking for something else... say goodbye to this PITA....


----------



## Charlotte03

Hi, i'm new to this, so please forgive me if i'm in the wrong thread. I was looking for a thread to find out which sellers on ebay are to be trusted. I have bought lots of things on ebay, but have never dared to buy handbags, as I am terrified with the thought of buying a fake! Is there a list of trusted sellers? 

Thanks!


----------



## thepoppet

Charlotte03 said:


> Hi, i'm new to this, so please forgive me if i'm in the wrong thread. I was looking for a thread to find out which sellers on ebay are to be trusted. I have bought lots of things on ebay, but have never dared to buy handbags, as I am terrified with the thought of buying a fake! Is there a list of trusted sellers?
> 
> Thanks!



Somebody posted a thread on this in the Ebay subforum (you can do a search) but they never go very far because a lot of people here sell but we're not allowed to post our Ebay IDs.

But there are things you can do that will help: 


Most important: get the bag you're thinking about bidding on authenticated (either here for a start with the Authenticate This threads or professionally) _before_ bidding.
Check the sellers feedback by using toolhaus.org to see if there are consistent issues or if most people are happy with their purchases.
Always insist on signature confirmation and a tracking number.
See their prior selling history to see if they've sold high end items before.
Check to see if the auction offers assurances such as the bag having been pre-authenticated by a professional source with whom you can follow up or a lot of photos
Make sure the seller communicates readily and answers all questions prior to bidding.


----------



## Charlotte03

Oh thank you! Didn't know it was possible to search  
I found the thread now, thanks for your help!


----------



## shaunaharris

I want to know if I'm wasting my time selling designer bags on Ebay. I look at the auctions and I don't see the expensive ones selling. I'm using a dropship company....is that smart for profit? My supplier is Queen Bee of Beverly Hills.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

I filed an unpaid item case & got my FVF back but it says that I'm not allowed to leave feedback for the buyer?  Does the buyer get dinged by eBay at least?


----------



## thepoppet

*So.Cal*girl said:


> I filed an unpaid item case & got my FVF back but it says that I'm not allowed to leave feedback for the buyer?  Does the buyer get dinged by eBay at least?



Sellers can no longer leave feedback for buyers at all on Ebay. But yes, a nonpaying buyer strike does go on their records and when the buyer receives too many of them they are NARU'ed.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ Thanks for your response  .  I have a few things I want to unload & then I'm done.  eBay sucks now!


----------



## callmelulu

Very basic question here--

I have a buyer who would like to pay me via bank wire to save the PP fees, what information do I need to give her?  Checking account number...and what else?

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## sarasmith3269

Hello Ebay Pros!

Im looking for some advice.  My auction specifically states, "buyers with less than 5 feeback must contact me before bidding, or I reserve the right to cancel their bid".

Well, I have someone with 0 feedback bidding.  She's been a member since 09, but no feedback.  She's bid on a few other items in the last 30 days.  Im not sure what to do, should I contact her?  should I cancel her? should I just let it ride?  She's not my high bidder, but I am concerned that she could be.


----------



## thepoppet

sarasmith3269 said:


> Hello Ebay Pros!
> 
> Im looking for some advice.  My auction specifically states, "buyers with less than 5 feeback must contact me before bidding, or I reserve the right to cancel their bid".
> 
> Well, I have someone with 0 feedback bidding.  She's been a member since 09, but no feedback.  She's bid on a few other items in the last 30 days.  Im not sure what to do, should I contact her?  should I cancel her? should I just let it ride?  She's not my high bidder, but I am concerned that she could be.



If you don't want to cancel straight out, then I would definitely contact her. See what she says or is like and make sure it's not a hijacked account. Is this a high ticket item? If so, I'd be concerned about selling to someone who has never purchased on Ebay before.


----------



## thepoppet

callmelulu said:


> Very basic question here--
> 
> I have a buyer who would like to pay me via bank wire to save the PP fees, what information do I need to give her?  Checking account number...and what else?
> 
> Thank you for the help!!



I'm not sure, but I know the topic has been discussed here in the Ebay subforum. Do a search for it and something should come up.


----------



## sarasmith3269

thepoppet said:


> If you don't want to cancel straight out, then I would definitely contact her. See what she says or is like and make sure it's not a hijacked account. Is this a high ticket item? If so, I'd be concerned about selling to someone who has never purchased on Ebay before.


 
Its about $500.  What do I say to them?  I can try to put out some feelers, but if it's highjacked, cant they just write back like a normal person?


----------



## callmelulu

thepoppet said:


> I'm not sure, but I know the topic has been discussed here in the Ebay subforum. Do a search for it and something should come up.



Thanks...ive been searching but cant seem to find that nugget so of anyone knows...woul appreciate any info


----------



## thepoppet

sarasmith3269 said:


> Its about $500.  What do I say to them?  I can try to put out some feelers, but if it's highjacked, cant they just write back like a normal person?



Ok, so have you looked at their bidding history. Try and see if they are bidding on just your one item or others. Then I'd message them and point out that your listing requires a minimum of 5 feedback and that they've had no activity on Ebay since they joined. Point out that a 500$ is a pricey item for a first time buyer and that you don't feel comfortable selling to her.

See what she says back. The bottom line is if you don't feel comfortable selling to her, I'd just cancel her bids. Sometimes you can tell if someone will be trouble by how they respond. Meaning if they respond with anger, rudeness, desperation ("but I really want this bag!!"), or not at all, it's a bad sign. If they respond rationally, with an apology and explanation and seems ok with whatever you decided, then you may feel better about selling to them.


----------



## thepoppet

callmelulu said:


> Thanks...ive been searching but cant seem to find that nugget so of anyone knows...woul appreciate any info



I just did a quick search and I found tons of threads that are either explicitly about what you're asking or discuss it within the thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/western-union-or-bank-wire-transfer-649805.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/buyer-wants-to-do-a-bank-wire-transfer-611486.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/whats-safest-way-sell-ebay-i-e-paypal-670311.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/money-order-629775.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/first-ebayer-got-a-fake-bag-help-661796.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/now-what-do-i-do-636117.html


----------



## boyoverboard

Just a general question about selling on eBay - reading through some of the discussions here about sellers who have been scammed by totally immoral buyers who claim that either the box was empty on delivery, or that it contained the wrong item, when in fact they have received the correct item as described and are keeping it for themselves as well as the money which will inevitably be refunded to them by PayPal.

I currently have a Louis Vuitton bag up for sale on eBay. I had listed it last week and it ended with the reserve price having not been met. I relisted but having since read some of these threads, I sort of wish I hadn't bothered.

Is there *anything* I can do to protect myself against being scammed in this way, or will PayPal automatically side with the buyer even if they are quite obviously lying through their teeth?


----------



## noshoepolish

I use BIN with BO.  Usually my BIN is high so people make offers.  Then I can check their feedback left for others and their feedback.

I use a tyvek band and I use tamper evident tape.

I insure almost everything except my 99 centers (and even then I will insure if they go higher than I thought).

You also need signature on anything totalling $250 or more.



boyoverboard said:


> Just a general question about selling on eBay - reading through some of the discussions here about sellers who have been scammed by totally immoral buyers who claim that either the box was empty on delivery, or that it contained the wrong item, when in fact they have received the correct item as described and are keeping it for themselves as well as the money which will inevitably be refunded to them by PayPal.
> 
> I currently have a Louis Vuitton bag up for sale on eBay. I had listed it last week and it ended with the reserve price having not been met. I relisted but having since read some of these threads, I sort of wish I hadn't bothered.
> 
> Is there *anything* I can do to protect myself against being scammed in this way, or will PayPal automatically side with the buyer even if they are quite obviously lying through their teeth?


----------



## boyoverboard

^ Yes, I haven't sold much but I always send my items via a recorded delivery method, with insurance to cover the full value of the item.

That's not what I'm worried about, though. I'm worried about seemingly honest buyers with a good feedback record claiming that the bag I've sent them is not the bag they paid for. This is what's been happening to people and it would appear that PayPal take the buyer's word over the seller's in almost every circumstance.

I just don't understand how this works. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to prove that what I'm sending to the buyer is the correct item. I don't understand how the buyer can prove that what they receive is not the correct item, either. But I know I'd be very upset if PayPal ruled in the buyer's favour, and I was actually not at fault!


----------



## piosavsfan

I didn't want to start a new thread, but if I could get some help on here, I would greatly appreciate it!

I bought a bag on Bonz and it is SNAD. I'm planning on sending it back (waiting to hear back from the seller or will open a claim) and am trying to figure out the best way to ship from US to Canada as I have never shipped international before. I've read that people use USPS Express International or Priority International. The value of the item is $300 (but I paid half that). My questions:

1. Can you do signature confirmation with either Express or Priority? I tried making a label on the USPS site but it is not giving me a signature option and I don't know if I'm doing something wrong.
2. Do I need to insure? If so, for the full value of the item or just for what I paid for it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## callmelulu

thepoppet said:


> I just did a quick search and I found tons of threads that are either explicitly about what you're asking or discuss it within the thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/western-union-or-bank-wire-transfer-649805.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/buyer-wants-to-do-a-bank-wire-transfer-611486.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/whats-safest-way-sell-ebay-i-e-paypal-670311.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/money-order-629775.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/first-ebayer-got-a-fake-bag-help-661796.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/now-what-do-i-do-636117.html



Yes, I too entered the words "bank wire transfer" and came up with these, which I read pretty thoroughly and while I learned a great deal about Western Union and international issues, I asked this question here because I couldn't find a direct answer about exactly what info I need to supply for a domestic bank transfer.  

I believe it's just the routing number and account number, but if there's anyone out there who's received a bank transfer in the US from the US, who might confirm this I'd be grateful.


----------



## callmelulu

sarasmith3269 said:


> Its about $500.  What do I say to them?  I can try to put out some feelers, but if it's highjacked, cant they just write back like a normal person?




I would cancel the bid, block the buyer and hope for someone else.  Sadly, ebay is so risky, for me if someone can't follow the rules and simply contact me before bidding, I think it's a red flag.  There are good buyers out there and unless you're willing to risk losing the bag and the potential sale, I'd just try and wait for a good one with lots of positive feedback.  Good luck!!


----------



## ckarachr

I just won a Speedy 25 last week, and the seller shipped it promptly. However, when I checked yesterday's tracking update, it was delivered to Sarasota, FL (which is nowhere near Ohio)! I called USPS and the confirmed that the package did have my correct address on it, and that it appears to have been misrouted. I am concerned because the item was "delivered". The seller has been great with communication and helping me out with the issue, but I really want the bag. Is there any hope of this ever turning up? I guess it would all depend on if whoever it was delivered to is honest enough to send it to me or back to the seller.  

Also, what is the ebay etiquette if the item never shows up?  I am a seller myself, but a fairly new one.  Is she responsible for giving me a refund?  I feel kind of bad because it isn't exactly her fault, but she did not purchase insurance when she mailed it, and I do not want to be out both the bag and the money.  Any advice would be helpful


----------



## thepoppet

callmelulu said:


> Yes, I too entered the words "bank wire transfer" and came up with these, which I read pretty thoroughly and while I learned a great deal about Western Union and international issues, I asked this question here because I couldn't find a direct answer about exactly what info I need to supply for a domestic bank transfer.
> 
> I believe it's just the routing number and account number, but if there's anyone out there who's received a bank transfer in the US from the US, who might confirm this I'd be grateful.



I didn't read through the threads, but you said you didn't find a "nugget" of information, so I figured they might be useful. The search function has been acting weird lately (see the Feedback subforum) so I assumed it was acting weird for you as well.

But why don't you just either google the answer or ask your bank? Seems like you'd get a more direct answer that way, especially since the changes can vary from bank to bank or country to country. It makes sense that your bank would be the best place to get that answer. Good luck.


----------



## thepoppet

ckarachr said:


> I just won a Speedy 25 last week, and the seller shipped it promptly. However, when I checked yesterday's tracking update, it was delivered to Sarasota, FL (which is nowhere near Ohio)! I called USPS and the confirmed that the package did have my correct address on it, and that it appears to have been misrouted. I am concerned because the item was "delivered". The seller has been great with communication and helping me out with the issue, but I really want the bag. Is there any hope of this ever turning up? I guess it would all depend on if whoever it was delivered to is honest enough to send it to me or back to the seller.
> 
> Also, what is the ebay etiquette if the item never shows up?  I am a seller myself, but a fairly new one.  Is she responsible for giving me a refund?  I feel kind of bad because it isn't exactly her fault, but she did not purchase insurance when she mailed it, and I do not want to be out both the bag and the money.  Any advice would be helpful



Routing issues have happened in the past and it seems like they were usually sorted. It's good that your seller is working with you. I would continue to work with your seller and the post office. If in the end you don't get your bag or a refund, you can file an INR case. Since the tracking shows that it was delivered to an address other than yours, you will win the case. Hopefully the seller has insurance so she can get her money back. But since your seller is being helpful, give her and the PO some time to work it out before filing a case which will hurt her.

ETA: make sure you keep all conversations with the seller within the Ebay messaging system.


----------



## ckarachr

thepoppet said:


> Routing issues have happened in the past and it seems like they were usually sorted. It's good that your seller is working with you. I would continue to work with your seller and the post office. If in the end you don't get your bag or a refund, you can file an INR case. Since the tracking shows that it was delivered to an address other than yours, you will win the case. Hopefully the seller has insurance so she can get her money back. But since your seller is being helpful, give her and the PO some time to work it out before filing a case which will hurt her.
> 
> ETA: make sure you keep all conversations with the seller within the Ebay messaging system.


 

Thank you! I am hoping it works out!


----------



## soleilbrun

I recently missed out on an auction while waiting for authentication. Item was deemed authentic and yesterday it was relisted as it did not sell.  I asked the seller to accept a bin and she accepted. She wanted a check though, I stated I only had paypal.  She said paypal was ok but wanted more than the accepted bin price.  In her auction she says she acccepts paypal without this mysterious hidden fee.  What is the aversion to paypal when you accept paypal in the auction?


----------



## boyoverboard

soleilbrun said:


> I recently missed out on an auction while waiting for authentication. Item was deemed authentic and yesterday it was relisted as it did not sell.  I asked the seller to accept a bin and she accepted. She wanted a check though, I stated I only had paypal.  She said paypal was ok but wanted more than the accepted bin price.  In her auction she says she acccepts paypal without this mysterious hidden fee.  What is the aversion to paypal when you accept paypal in the auction?



Don't pay any more for the privilege of paying by PayPal. Sellers are not allowed to add their own fees to cover PayPal expenses.


----------



## soleilbrun

boyoverboard said:


> Don't pay any more for the privilege of paying by PayPal. Sellers are not allowed to add their own fees to cover PayPal expenses.


 
I was thinking the same thing.  I may just wait till the end of the auction and try to snipe them for my price.  They did not sell the forst time maybe no one wants them this time either.


----------



## danorie

I sell things on Ebay, and I had two of my purses flagged and removed.  I don't understand, because they are authentic.  Anyone know why this might happen?


----------



## MarneeB

danorie said:


> I sell things on Ebay, and I had two of my purses flagged and removed. I don't understand, because they are authentic. Anyone know why this might happen?


 

Did you get them authenticated before listing on ebay? Did your auctions show plently of close up pics of the bags to show they're authentic?


----------



## beauxgoris

**Do you get more protection with PayPal if you pay with a credit card - or if you pay with PP that drafts straight your bank account?*


----------



## thepoppet

beauxgoris said:


> **Do you get more protection with PayPal if you pay with a credit card - or if you pay with PP that drafts straight your bank account?*



Credit card.


----------



## jroger1

On Bonanza, someone has indicated they want to buy a bag from me.  I am only a casual seller and limit buyers to US only.  The potential buyer lives in Canada, can pay with Paypal, but also has a US address.  She's got zero feedback & new (yesterday) to bonanza.  What do you think?


----------



## ckarachr

jroger1 said:


> On Bonanza, someone has indicated they want to buy a bag from me. I am only a casual seller and limit buyers to US only. The potential buyer lives in Canada, can pay with Paypal, but also has a US address. She's got zero feedback & new (yesterday) to bonanza. What do you think?


 

Recently I had someone purchase from me off of Ebay- they had zero feedback and joined the same day they bid.  Well here I am almost 3 weeks later waiting on my case to close so I can re-list the item.  I mean I am not the most experienced buyer/ seller either (I have only 14 feedback, but 100% positive), so I guess we all have to start somewhere... but after this experience I am going to be a little bit more careful with brand new members bidding on my things.


----------



## danorie

MarneeB said:


> Did you get them authenticated before listing on ebay? Did your auctions show plently of close up pics of the bags to show they're authentic?


I did show pictures, but I did not get them authenticated.  I seen a thread on this site about getting handbags authenticated, or do I need to take it in for someone to look at it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

beauxgoris said:


> **Do you get more protection with PayPal if you pay with a credit card - or if you pay with PP that drafts straight your bank account?*


 

 credit card always....


----------



## Love Of My Life

jroger1 said:


> On Bonanza, someone has indicated they want to buy a bag from me. I am only a casual seller and limit buyers to US only. The potential buyer lives in Canada, can pay with Paypal, but also has a US address. She's got zero feedback & new (yesterday) to bonanza. What do you think?


 

    I would pass onthis transaction, pesonally...


----------



## MarneeB

danorie said:


> I did show pictures, but I did not get them authenticated. I seen a thread on this site about getting handbags authenticated, or do I need to take it in for someone to look at it?


 

Can I ask where you purchased the bags at? I don't mean to offend you, just was trying to see if you're 100% sure they're authentic. You can post them in the 'authenticate this' thread in this forum. Find the correct designer thread and make sure you follow the rules on pg 1 to be sure you post correctly (there's certain parts of the bag that needs to be seen).
I hope you figure out soon why your listings were pulled!


----------



## Becca4277

I made a purchase on Ebay; the seller and I mutually agreed to not go through with the purchase.  However, I had already paid through Paypal.  How long is reasonable to expect my refund from Paypal?  This happened yesterday so I would assume she would refund me right away.  TIA!


----------



## thepoppet

Becca4277 said:


> I made a purchase on Ebay; the seller and I mutually agreed to not go through with the purchase.  However, I had already paid through Paypal.  How long is reasonable to expect my refund from Paypal?  This happened yesterday so I would assume she would refund me right away.  TIA!



The seller just needs to push the refund link in their PayPal. You should get a message about a refund processing right away after they do that (unless it's changed?).


----------



## noshoepolish

It is possible she transferred the money out of her account and has to transfer it back in before she refunds you.  That normally takes 3-4 days.


----------



## thepoppet

noshoepolish said:


> It is possible she transferred the money out of her account and has to transfer it back in before she refunds you.  That normally takes 3-4 days.



But wouldn't she at least get a notice?


----------



## noshoepolish

She might be waiting to refund until the money is in her account?


----------



## thepoppet

Huh, that's strange though. Why would she put the money into paypal from bank and then refund rather than hit "refund" and the money automatically is pulled from her account and the buyer is made aware that it's on its way? Perhaps I am confused.


----------



## Becca4277

thepoppet said:


> But wouldn't she at least get a notice?



I have been looking; so far no refund.  I emailed her about it but she is not getting back to me.  Should I open a claim on Paypal?  THere are only two choices though; if the package has not arrived, or it is significantly different than auction. Neither of these apply.  Not sure of what to do next.  Any advice?


----------



## thepoppet

Becca4277 said:


> I have been looking; so far no refund.  I emailed her about it but she is not getting back to me.  Should I open a claim on Paypal?  THere are only two choices though; if the package has not arrived, or it is significantly different than auction. Neither of these apply.  Not sure of what to do next.  Any advice?



Why don't you give PayPal a call.


----------



## nillacobain

Is anyone experiencing Bonanza issues/glitches? I sold a pair of shoes last October - the buyer sent me an offer (300$), I counteroffered (399$) and she accepted. She did receive the shoes and left me +++ FB. Now... two weeks ago I received an email from Bonanza "you have an offer", I opened it and it was the first offer the buyer made in October (300$)??! I was  but I let it go. Last week I received the same email again and today I received another email "the buyer cancelled the sale" - I opened the link to the offer that was in the email and the shoes were in my booth... luckly the listing was not active but "ready". :weird:  I'm not sure if I did something wrong with the sale in the first place (since I counteroffered the buyer's offer)?! TIA


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes, when the updated a few weeks back some of that stuff shows up.


----------



## dtdreamangel

In January My friend and I started a new business by selling on bonanza and ebay. We started an new account on Bonanza. On March 15, she wished not to further pursue the business with me, and I took over the accounts (all funds were provided by me, essentially I was the business owner). 

Took me some time to regroup, and when I tried to update my booth on bonanza, my account was frozen because there has been a duplicate booth. I did not understand and emailed back to the admin but no response. I further investigated the other booth and realized it was my ex-partner. The original account was registered under her address and was later changed to mine, but I believe Bonanza still consider the same person?  We are selling completely different category of things now. I sent another email to the support team again but still haven't heard from bonanza. This happened a couple days ago. What can I do? I would really prefer not to have to abandon my current account though it has no feedback.

Please help! Thank you.


----------



## thepoppet

dtdreamangel said:


> In January My friend and I started a new business by selling on bonanza and ebay. We started an new account on Bonanza. On March 15, she wished not to further pursue the business with me, and I took over the accounts (all funds were provided by me, essentially I was the business owner).
> 
> Took me some time to regroup, and when I tried to update my booth on bonanza, my account was frozen because there has been a duplicate booth. I did not understand and emailed back to the admin but no response. I further investigated the other booth and realized it was my ex-partner. The original account was registered under her address and was later changed to mine, but I believe Bonanza still consider the same person?  We are selling completely different category of things now. I sent another email to the support team again but still haven't heard from bonanza. This happened a couple days ago. What can I do? I would really prefer not to have to abandon my current account though it has no feedback.
> 
> Please help! Thank you.



Have you posted this question in the Bonanza forum (on the bonanza site)? I haven't seen this issue before but the folks in that forum are experts and would be able to guide you on who to contact and how.


----------



## dtdreamangel

1st time seller on both bonanza and ebay. Thank you so much for the quick response!


----------



## thepoppet

dtdreamangel said:


> 1st time seller on both bonanza and ebay. Thank you so much for the quick response!



Oh, good luck to you! Please do read the Ebay subforum, especially the sticky notes, so you know how to protect yourself. Ebay and PayPal almost always favour the buyer in disputes and depending on what you're selling (if it's high end purses), you need to be extra careful. There's a lot of great advice in this subforum!

And I'll just reiterate.. really take advantage of the forum on the Bonanza site. The sellers there are absolutely wonderful and helpful. It's a real community there and I love it. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## dtdreamangel

thepoppet said:


> Oh, good luck to you! Please do read the Ebay subforum, especially the sticky notes, so you know how to protect yourself. Ebay and PayPal almost always favour the buyer in disputes and depending on what you're selling (if it's high end purses), you need to be extra careful. There's a lot of great advice in this subforum!
> 
> And I'll just reiterate.. really take advantage of the forum on the Bonanza site. The sellers there are absolutely wonderful and helpful. It's a real community there and I love it.
> 
> Good luck to you!




I have taken your advice and posted on the bonanza forum. So far no response but I am hopeful! I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## nillacobain

noshoepolish said:


> Yes, when the updated a few weeks back some of that stuff shows up.


 

Thanks!


----------



## danorie

I was just wondering if Bonaza is similar to Ebay?




littlerock said:


> Do you have a quick question that you would like to get answered but do not want to start a whole thread? Here is the new thread to post in! I am hoping that by having a thread such as this it will eliminate the OT posts in some of the other non-related threads.
> 
> Please post your questions here and I'm sure our knowledgeable members will do their best to get you an answer. If a question turns into several pages of discussion/ debate or a whole drawn out situation, I will separate the relevant posts and turn in into it's own thread.
> 
> Let's see how this goes!
> 
> Please note that any 'authenticate this' type posts will be deleted. There is a whole section of appropriate thread for authenticity questions here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> 
> and here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


----------



## thepoppet

danorie said:


> I was just wondering if Bonaza is similar to Ebay?



Yes.... and no.

Yes in that it's an online market site where you can sell your stuff just like Ebay.

And no in that you don't have auctions.. only Buy It Now or Best Offer. You don't pay any listing fees (so you can have your items up for as long as you want without having to pay). The final value fee is much cheaper (maximum $10 in most cases). You can accept other types of payment besides just PayPal. And everyone has a "store" called a "booth."

You can do a search in this subforum. I know there have been some very recent threads about Bonanza and what it's like to buy and sell there.


----------



## Jessica20

How do you warn people if there is scam going on ebay?  I have discovered that these sellers are one in same and they are selling the same identical bags with the same serial numbers and the comments left for them are for the same bags and the same comments.

Sellers:
smartshopperrc
fashion9191999


----------



## thepoppet

Jessica20 said:


> How do you warn people if there is scam going on ebay?  I have discovered that these sellers are one in same and they are selling the same identical bags with the same serial numbers and the comments left for them are for the same bags and the same comments.
> 
> Sellers:
> smartshopperrc
> fashion9191999



Report them to Ebay. Not that Ebay will do much, but what else can you do?


----------



## Black Elite

Can eBay bucks be used towards shipping? I'd like to purchase a knick knack on eBay once I can redeem my bucks, and if they do in fact cover shipping, I'd get the item totally free! So do ebay bucks cover shipping or would I still have to pay shipping?

Thanks!!


----------



## MarneeB

Black Elite said:


> Can eBay bucks be used towards shipping? I'd like to purchase a knick knack on eBay once I can redeem my bucks, and if they do in fact cover shipping, I'd get the item totally free! So do ebay bucks cover shipping or would I still have to pay shipping?
> 
> Thanks!!


 

Yes I believe they do. They should cover any money you spend on ebay.


----------



## Black Elite

MarneeB said:


> Yes I believe they do. They should cover any money you spend on ebay.



Thanks, Marnee!!


----------



## cmarie81

buxx is like a gift card. you should be able to buy anything. I have. just type in the code you got with your cirtificate at the end where it says to


----------



## DeryaHm

Hi,

I purchased what I suspect is a fake Balenciaga clutch on *Bay. I have already posted to authenticate this in the Bal forum and contacted the seller. The seller told me that I need to take the bag to a Bal boutique and have them give me a letter saying it is not authentic. It is my understanding from reading the forums here that Bal doesn't do that, and even if they did, I am one country away from the closest Bal boutique. It seems like the burden of proof should be on the seller to produce a receipt, accurate tags (the one that came with the bag was a Balenciaga tag, but it was for a piece of clothing, not a bag), etc., but I'm not sure if *Bay sees it that way. Anyone know how *bay sees it?


----------



## thepoppet

Safa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased what I suspect is a fake Balenciaga clutch on *Bay. I have already posted to authenticate this in the Bal forum and contacted the seller. The seller told me that I need to take the bag to a Bal boutique and have them give me a letter saying it is not authentic. It is my understanding from reading the forums here that Bal doesn't do that, and even if they did, I am one country away from the closest Bal boutique. It seems like the burden of proof should be on the seller to produce a receipt, accurate tags (the one that came with the bag was a Balenciaga tag, but it was for a piece of clothing, not a bag), etc., but I'm not sure if *Bay sees it that way. Anyone know how *bay sees it?



Between Ebay and Paypal, one of them requires the seller provide the proof and the other requires the buyer provide it. I'm not sure which is which though. You can do a search on this subforum because I know it has been addressed before or call PayPal and see what they say.


----------



## PriscillaW

I have a small question. I listed a Chanel bag 2 and a half hours ago and it's still not showing up in the search! I have never had it take this long. What's up?


----------



## NANI1972

How can I find out how many times a seller has listed the same listing on ebay (other than goofbay, it takes way too long to load if they have lots of stuff)? Thanks so much!


----------



## thepoppet

PriscillaW said:


> I have a small question. I listed a Chanel bag 2 and a half hours ago and it's still not showing up in the search! I have never had it take this long. What's up?



I have no idea. If you know they didn't pull the listing, maybe Ebay is just slow today?




NANI1972 said:


> How can I find out how many times a seller has listed the same listing on ebay (other than goofbay, it takes way too long to load if they have lots of stuff)? Thanks so much!



Goofbay is the only way I know.


----------



## PriscillaW

thepoppet said:


> I have no idea. If you know they didn't pull the listing, maybe Ebay is just slow today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofbay is the only way I know.



yeah, they didn't pull it. It's still just sitting there in my dashboard still not listed. I am asking ebay right now. First rep. told me it's because the indexing takes up to 24 hours. I pay to have it listed for 7 days, not 6!


----------



## thepoppet

PriscillaW said:


> yeah, they didn't pull it. It's still just sitting there in my dashboard still not listed. I am asking ebay right now. First rep. told me it's because the indexing takes up to 24 hours. I pay to have it listed for 7 days, not 6!



I've never seen the indexing take 24 hours. I don't remember how long it usually takes, but it didn't seem that long at all.


----------



## noshoepolish

It used to take up to 24 hours.  You have to pay even though it's not in the search yet.


----------



## PriscillaW

thepoppet said:


> I've never seen the indexing take 24 hours. I don't remember how long it usually takes, but it didn't seem that long at all.



yeah, it's so weird! I even just listed it again like the rep told me under sell similar, and it has not shown up. I am getting a bit irked. The bag is definitely authentic. I got it from 2haute2handle and they seem to be reputable. I even had a TPF member authenticate it for me. I dunno what's up.


----------



## thepoppet

noshoepolish said:


> It used to take up to 24 hours.  You have to pay even though it's not in the search yet.



Really? That's terrible. You would think they would have given you that time you lost.


----------



## PriscillaW

thepoppet said:


> Really? That's terrible. You would think they would have given you that time you lost.



yeah, it's been 8 hours and still no listing. When I can actually call instead of using the online chat, I am ripping someone a new one if it isn't fixed properly. It seems there have been so many problems just this week I have had with Ebay, so I am getting less patient with them.


----------



## noshoepolish

How much feedback do you have selling that brand?


----------



## PriscillaW

noshoepolish said:


> How much feedback do you have selling that brand?



2 positives and no negatives.


----------



## noshoepolish

That's why it is taking a while.

For a long time there, it was taking even 24 hours for Coach.

Now it is less but I think they use feedback in determining indexing.



PriscillaW said:


> 2 positives and no negatives.


----------



## PriscillaW

noshoepolish said:


> That's why it is taking a while.
> 
> For a long time there, it was taking even 24 hours for Coach.
> 
> Now it is less but I think they use feedback in determining indexing.



oh ok, I wonder why it didn't take long for my other 2. Oh well, I hope it gets indexed soon.


----------



## thepoppet

Oh, that's interesting! When I put my LV bag up, it indexed pretty quickly for me, but it was BIN so maybe that was the difference? (I had never sold LV before.)


----------



## PriscillaW

thepoppet said:


> Oh, that's interesting! When I put my LV bag up, it indexed pretty quickly for me, but it was BIN so maybe that was the difference? (I had never sold LV before.)



it's actually BIN OBO. Thank you Jesus! It finally listed! Goodness haha


----------



## noshoepolish

eBay is running their new item specifics bots so that is another reason it took so long.


----------



## sarasmith3269

I recently sold a dress to a buyer with 2 old feedback, so she had 0% under the newer rating system.  I had listed in my description that buyers with less than 5 feedback must contact me first and she did so very kindly.  She explained that she did have feedback from a long time ago and was interested in bidding on the dress.  One of the feedback notes that it was from an expensive designer bag.  She also noted that she would be happy to give me any other information that I asked for as she was very interested in purchasing the dress.

I figured a.) since she could at least follow directions b.) seemed very nice and like a real person and c.) had positive feedback from at least 1 designer item; that it would be ok to allow her to bid.  I also reiterated that I would only accept payments by paypal and would only ship via an insured, trackable method to the verified paypal address.  
She explained that she would bid as soon as she got home b/c she couldnt access paypal on her cell phone.  

Sure enough, tonight she just used Buy-it-now without even submitting a best offer and paid for the shipping (which I listed that I would waive if someone BIN).  She paid via paypal immediately and address was showing as verified.

Is there anything else that I can do to safeguard this transaction?  The only things I could possibly think could happen is she could claim a SNAD/fake or that she received an empy box.  Please let me know if you think theres anything I need to do to protect myself.  

Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

If the total is $250 or more you need to make sure you get the scanned signature.


----------



## sarasmith3269

I will send UPS with signature required.  Does it have to be sign for only by the buyer, or as long as someone in the house signs for it?

Also, if she signs for it can she claim it was an empty box?


----------



## noshoepolish

UPS is a PITA for most people if they are not home.  That's my opinion though.  USPS is better for signatures.  Anyone at the residence can sign.


----------



## vhdos

Hi all.  I just sold a dress (brand new with tags and not a thing wrong with it).  Buyer received it, but claims that the dress looks "weird" because of a seam at the bust????  No clue what she's referring to, but I have a feeling that the dress just doesn't fit her and now she wants to return it.  I specified NO RETURNS in auction listing.  I am mostly a buyer on EBay and have 100% positive feedback.  What are my obligations here?  Can she return the dress?  I hate to loose my 100% feedback rating, but I'm not wanting to give in to this kind of thing.  Any advice?


----------



## thepoppet

duplicate post


----------



## thepoppet

vhdos said:


> Hi all.  I just sold a dress (brand new with tags and not a thing wrong with it).  Buyer received it, but claims that the dress looks "weird" because of a seam at the bust????  No clue what she's referring to, but I have a feeling that the dress just doesn't fit her and now she wants to return it.  I specified NO RETURNS in auction listing.  I am mostly a buyer on EBay and have 100% positive feedback.  What are my obligations here?  Can she return the dress?  I hate to loose my 100% feedback rating, but I'm not wanting to give in to this kind of thing.  Any advice?



Unfortunately, whether you like it or not, if you accept PayPal, you accept returns. If she decides to file a case against you for SNAD (Significantly Not As Described) and she wins, you will be forced to accept a return. 

I agree that this is probably a fit issue or buyer's remorse. 

Did you provide accurate photos and measurements in your listing? If you did, you'd probably win the case (if she opens one). 

Now, consider this: Any case opened against a seller, no matter the outcome, is counted against the seller according to Ebay. This is not something that anyone on the buyer's end would notice. But if you have enough cases, you could end up paying higher fees and be restricted from selling. I don't know how many cases you would have to have opened before it would take affect though. The buyer may also neg you. Although one neg doesn't matter much and you can reply to the neg with a very professional response simply stating the problem. 

But if you don't sell much, it's probably no big deal. So I would stick to my guns and reply that you've posted enough photos and measurements and that you do not take returns. Say it politely. Hopefully she will go away. She might try to get a partial refund out of you too. 

If you don't want to deal with her maybe opening a case, then I'd accept the return (but me personally, I would not accept the return and would deal with the consequences of a case being opened).


----------



## ckarachr

vhdos said:


> Hi all. I just sold a dress (brand new with tags and not a thing wrong with it). Buyer received it, but claims that the dress looks "weird" because of a seam at the bust???? No clue what she's referring to, but I have a feeling that the dress just doesn't fit her and now she wants to return it. I specified NO RETURNS in auction listing. I am mostly a buyer on EBay and have 100% positive feedback. What are my obligations here? Can she return the dress? I hate to loose my 100% feedback rating, but I'm not wanting to give in to this kind of thing. Any advice?


 

I would rather just accept the return and avoid having a case opened (even though in my listings I specify "no returns" as well), but I feel like it would be a lot easier than the hassle of a case.  I would let her know though that if you choose to accept the return, it needs to be in the same condition you sent it in, and returned via the same method of shipping you sent it to her.


----------



## Love Of My Life

not liking what this buyer did, unfortunately the cards are in her favor, sadly anad unfairly speaking.. she can open a SNAD and she can do a chargeback with her cc..

just take it back and you can send her a note telling her the her actions were not
just....and upon inspection you will issue a refund minus shipping..


----------



## rilokiley

I've listed a Chanel bag on eBay and was originally planning on allowing all international bidders.  However, given the amount of money involved, I'd like to protect myself as much as possible.

I know that signature confirmation is required for anything over $250.  For international sales, is Express Mail International the best shipping method?  Will it provide you with a signature in every case?  Are there any countries to avoid based on the fact that obtaining a signature is not possible?

Also, I would like to insure for the full price of the item, but I know that when shipping to some countries, there's a limit as to how much you can insure, right?  What do I do in this case?  Any countries to avoid shipping to based on this?  Is it truly safer to ship to US only?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Hi Ladies,  
I have a quick question I'm hoping someone can help me with.  I bought a bag from a reputable seller in Hong Kong on Thursday morning (her night time) so it would have shipped our on her Friday.  I am in the US.  She said she'd ship it EMS and it would take 3 days.  Do you know if that includes weekends?  ie:  will I get it Monday or Wednesday?  It's not an issue either way, I'm just excited to get my new bag!   
Thanks!


----------



## Beach Bum

rilokiley said:


> I've listed a Chanel bag on eBay and was originally planning on allowing all international bidders.  However, given the amount of money involved, I'd like to protect myself as much as possible.
> 
> I know that signature confirmation is required for anything over $250.  For international sales, is Express Mail International the best shipping method?  Will it provide you with a signature in every case?  Are there any countries to avoid based on the fact that obtaining a signature is not possible?
> 
> Also, I would like to insure for the full price of the item, but I know that when shipping to some countries, there's a limit as to how much you can insure, right?  What do I do in this case?  Any countries to avoid shipping to based on this?  Is it truly safer to ship to US only?
> 
> Thank you in advance



BUMPING THIS^..Id like to know answer too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mrs Tipton said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have a quick question I'm hoping someone can help me with. I bought a bag from a reputable seller in Hong Kong on Thursday morning (her night time) so it would have shipped our on her Friday. I am in the US. She said she'd ship it EMS and it would take 3 days. Do you know if that includes weekends? ie: will I get it Monday or Wednesday? It's not an issue either way, I'm just excited to get my new bag!
> Thanks!


 

   I would think it would not include Sunday... did the seller

   say when she shipped it... if you bought it on Thursday she

  may not have shipped in out on Friday..I would wait until Wednesday

   but perhaps your seller canprovide shipping infoo from EMS...


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Thanks for your reply, hotshot!  

I paid early Thursday morning and the seller said she would send it out on Friday, but didn't sent it out until Saturday afternoon.  I'm disappointed because I'm impatient, but of course it's no big deal. And she did provide EMS tracking info, so I can obsess ALL I want without bothering anyone.  LOL  I'm sure it will get here this week, and that is still really quick considering it's coming from Hong Kong.  All good. 

thanks again!





hotshot said:


> I would think it would not include Sunday... did the seller
> 
> say when she shipped it... if you bought it on Thursday she
> 
> may not have shipped in out on Friday..I would wait until Wednesday
> 
> but perhaps your seller canprovide shipping infoo from EMS...


----------



## Beach Bum

Question from a newbie!

If I received a large paymt....and the buyer has only 9 fb....
It says on paypal they r confirmed and eligible...but the part on the bottom by paymt says she is not verified? Should I worry? I messaged her to b safe.haven't heard back yet
It's an expensive item so I'm super cautious!thanks for your help


----------



## blustar

Beach Bum said:


> Question from a newbie!
> 
> If I received a large paymt....and the buyer has only 9 fb....
> It says on paypal they r confirmed and eligible...but the part on the bottom by paymt says she is not verified? Should I worry? I messaged her to b safe.haven't heard back yet
> It's an expensive item so I'm super cautious!thanks for your help


I wouldn't worry about this one but do get signature confirmation if over $250.


----------



## thepoppet

Beach Bum said:


> Question from a newbie!
> 
> If I received a large paymt....and the buyer has only 9 fb....
> It says on paypal they r confirmed and eligible...but the part on the bottom by paymt says she is not verified? Should I worry? I messaged her to b safe.haven't heard back yet
> It's an expensive item so I'm super cautious!thanks for your help



I forget what being verified means; I think it means having a bank account connected to the PayPal account (though don't quote me on that). 

If you're a new seller for an expensive item, I highly highly recommend you read some of the threads in the main subforum. It's really not safe to sell high end handbags these days when you accept PayPal as a payment. If they claim that you sent something else, PayPal will side with them and then they could send back some cheapy bag and get to keep your bag and your money. (See HarperCassidy's thread "Help, I think I'm being scammed). 

 I'd also type in your buyer's ebay ID into the search function on this subforum and see if anyone has complained about them. You did look at their ID in toolhaus.org, yes? Are they international buyers?

ETA: Also, I don't know what kind of bag you're selling, but Chanels seem to attract the most scamming buyers. Basically, you're safest bet is to only sell within the US so that you can pursue them with courts and the police if they scam you because PayPal won't help you. There is no seller protection for INAD (Item not as described). I would attach a tyvek security strap to the handle and state that in the listing. I would ship UPS and have them pack it for you while photographing or recording the whole thing (which will cost you more in insurance because the UPS Store insurance is much higher). And have them use security tape. Check out the current thread about the  1800$ Chanel grand shopper that a buyer was trying to scam.


----------



## Black Elite

This might be a long one.  OK, so, there was an item I was watching on eBay. I sent the seller a question asking for additional photos. She responded to me within hours saying simply, "added extra pics to the listing." I went to the listing, and saw all the pics I'd asked for which was enough for me. There were bids, but the BIN was still active.

I clicked BIN and went straight to PayPal and paid her.... then I waited, and waited. Every two days or so, I'd message her to make sure she got my payment and to ask for a shipping update/tracking number. She never once replied to me. NINETEEN days later, the item is at my doorstep (her ebay location is a three hour drive from me, tops). It is just as described, and I love it, but I'm extremely perturbed by her lack of communication and incredibly slow handling time. The postage stamp is dated only three days before I received it! 

She has dozens of positive feedbacks, but I guess not enough people have left her DSR so she doesn't have any (and the feedbacks all say stuff like "as described," "love it," or "thanks!"). Looking at the date on which a feedback was left for her, and the date on which the corresponding auction ended, 19 days seems about right for her.

Anyways, I'd like to leave *1 star for shipping time and communication, and 5 stars for description and shipping costs*. And then for my statement, I plan to leave a *neutral* saying something like, *"item is exactly as described but with slow ship & terrible communication."*

Do you think this is appropriate feedback? I hate being the one to ding someone's ratings, but I really came |---THIS---| close to filing an INR case. I also don't want her to retaliate with the feedback she leaves me (I know she can't neg me, but to me, even a seller _NOT_ leaving feedback is retaliation). Had it not been for the response to the photo request, I would have thought she wasn't even alive anymore!

Opinions on this would be awesome! Thanks in advance! Not sure if it matters, but the item was a wristwatch. Nothing that requires a huge box that would take two weeks to locate!!


----------



## thepoppet

Black Elite said:


> This might be a long one.  OK, so, there was an item I was watching on eBay. I sent the seller a question asking for additional photos. She responded to me within hours saying simply, "added extra pics to the listing." I went to the listing, and saw all the pics I'd asked for which was enough for me. There were bids, but the BIN was still active.
> 
> I clicked BIN and went straight to PayPal and paid her.... then I waited, and waited. Every two days or so, I'd message her to make sure she got my payment and to ask for a shipping update/tracking number. She never once replied to me. NINETEEN days later, the item is at my doorstep (her ebay location is a three hour drive from me, tops). It is just as described, and I love it, but I'm extremely perturbed by her lack of communication and incredibly slow handling time. The postage stamp is dated only three days before I received it!
> 
> She has dozens of positive feedbacks, but I guess not enough people have left her DSR so she doesn't have any (and the feedbacks all say stuff like "as described," "love it," or "thanks!"). Looking at the date on which a feedback was left for her, and the date on which the corresponding auction ended, 19 days seems about right for her.
> 
> Anyways, I'd like to leave *1 star for shipping time and communication, and 5 stars for description and shipping costs*. And then for my statement, I plan to leave a *neutral* saying something like, *"item is exactly as described but with slow ship & terrible communication."*
> 
> Do you think this is appropriate feedback? I hate being the one to ding someone's ratings, but I really came |---THIS---| close to filing an INR case. I also don't want her to retaliate with the feedback she leaves me (I know she can't neg me, but to me, even a seller _NOT_ leaving feedback is retaliation). Had it not been for the response to the photo request, I would have thought she wasn't even alive anymore!
> 
> Opinions on this would be awesome! Thanks in advance! Not sure if it matters, but the item was a wristwatch. Nothing that requires a huge box that would take two weeks to locate!!



I think what you plan is exactly right. Dinging stars and leaving less than positive doesn't mean you're being a bad person. You're giving them the feedback they _earned_. If they wanted better feedback, they would have earned better feedback. 

What does she say her handling time is on her listing? Doubtfully 19 days, right?

If she had communicated with you, that would be different. But she earned that feedback. Worrying about retaliation is exactly why Ebay took away sellers ability to leave feedback for buyers. Don't fall into that trap. Be honest about it. 

Good luck, Black Elite!


----------



## Beach Bum

The buyer is kathk3**. I looked her up,she did leave one neg for an umbrella...lol
I'm just super nervous.she is in the USA.and paid instantly 
I'm terrified now..lmao.but I already got paymt.sigh.what do i do? She only buys small things too...ugh.this is a 3900 bag.hurl


----------



## Beach Bum

Is there a way to see if she has another eBay id.she stated she was new to BUying...hmmmm


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beach Bum said:


> Is there a way to see if she has another eBay id.she stated she was new to BUying...hmmmm


Only if you had other email addresses to check, or could track back to see if she bought from herself.


----------



## thepoppet

Beach Bum said:


> The buyer is kathk3**. I looked her up,she did leave one neg for an umbrella...lol
> I'm just super nervous.she is in the USA.and paid instantly
> I'm terrified now..lmao.but I already got paymt.sigh.what do i do? She only buys small things too...ugh.this is a 3900 bag.hurl



Also, how far away from you does she live? Basically, if she turns out to be a scammer, would you have any problem pursuing her through the legal channels (police and small claims court)? In some states, you can even claim back the money you spent on pursuing her if you win the case.


----------



## Beach Bum

She is in Texas. I'm
In NJ.now I don't knownwhat to do. I could try and bail because she isn't verified?!I can still return this bag. Ugh.Should I refund her...?


----------



## thepoppet

Beach Bum said:


> She is in Texas. I'm
> In NJ.now I don't knownwhat to do. I could try and bail because she isn't verified?!I can still return this bag. Ugh.Should I refund her...?



I think you need to trust your gut on it. I sold a very pricey bag to a newbie member of Bonanza (although there they are mostly newbies) and I was scared too. But I used the tyvek security strap and emailed the buyer prior to sending it saying that I was going to have UPS pack it so that she was guaranteed to receive what she ordered. This way, if she had plans to scam me, it might put her off. 

I emailed in a way to make it easy for her to back out of the sale saying that said I was confirming her purchase since it was an expensive item in order to make sure she truly wanted it and to answer any questions she might have prior to sending. Then I informed her how I was going to send it. She emailed back saying no questions and thank you and so far so good. 

However, if you can still return the bag for a refund, why not do that? Or did you sell it for more than what you'd be refunded?


----------



## Black Elite

thepoppet said:


> I think what you plan is exactly right. Dinging stars and leaving less than positive doesn't mean you're being a bad person. You're giving them the feedback they _earned_. If they wanted better feedback, they would have earned better feedback.
> 
> What does she say her handling time is on her listing? Doubtfully 19 days, right?
> 
> If she had communicated with you, that would be different. But she earned that feedback. Worrying about retaliation is exactly why Ebay took away sellers ability to leave feedback for buyers. Don't fall into that trap. Be honest about it.
> 
> Good luck, Black Elite!



Thank you, *thepoppet*!! 

I contacted the seller to let her know how I felt. She still didn't respond but she quickly left me a positive feedback, I guess to make me feel guilty? I went ahead and left her the neutral anyway. Thanks for the advice, hun!!


----------



## Beach Bum

No. Sold for retail price. Just didn't wanna return to store, feel bad!


----------



## thepoppet

Beach Bum said:


> No. Sold for retail price. Just didn't wanna return to store, feel bad!



Ok, if it sold for retail price and it's not a rare bag (can only get it on Ebay and the like), then I'd cancel the sale. I have to question why a newbie high-end buyer would pay retail for a bag on Ebay when they could buy it directly from the retailer for the same price and without the issues and concerns inherent to buying on Ebay. Don't feel bad at all. Especially if your gut is telling you not to go through with it. If you want, you can post the issue in the main subforum get other feedback, but I imagine your buyer is anxious to hear back from you at this point.

As for what to tell the buyer, I don't know. But I know when I sold my bag, I called PayPal and the CS rep told me I am not actually obligated to sell it and since the buyer didn't have a history of buying high end goods that I was free to not go through with the sale if I didn't want to. 

Now I know that on Ebay she can agree to NOT cancel the transaction, leaving you responsible for all the fees, including the final value fee and also report you as a non-preforming seller. So make sure your excuse is good. (Maybe don't say because she's not verified because then she might just verify her account.)


----------



## thepoppet

Black Elite said:


> Thank you, *thepoppet*!!
> 
> I contacted the seller to let her know how I felt. She still didn't respond but she quickly left me a positive feedback, I guess to make me feel guilty? I went ahead and left her the neutral anyway. Thanks for the advice, hun!!



You're welcome!


----------



## MarneeB

Black Elite said:


> Thank you, *thepoppet*!!
> 
> I contacted the seller to let her know how I felt. She still didn't respond but she quickly left me a positive feedback, I guess to make me feel guilty? I went ahead and left her the neutral anyway. Thanks for the advice, hun!!


 

I think you left appropriate feedback. I would have left the exact same.


----------



## Beach Bum

It feels off.I looked up her id and its at 10 now and only 10-15 dollar items...kwim?
I googled her addy and its literally farm country with no houses..
I'm cautious, I admit....but im terrified of getting scammed!


----------



## thepoppet

Always always trust your gut. Cancel the sale. Find some reasonable sounding excuse. Good luck!


----------



## vhdos

A buyer has 100% positive feedback, however, I noticed a fairly large number of times that she buys things, but then the item is relisted by the seller.  What could this mean?


----------



## thepoppet

vhdos said:


> A buyer has 100% positive feedback, however, I noticed a fairly large number of times that she buys things, but then the item is relisted by the seller.  What could this mean?



Probably NPB (non paying bidder). Did you search her name in our Non Paying Bidders sticky? Also, look her up on toolhaus.org.

If the relistings are with the same seller though, it could be a shill account.


----------



## Goldenek

I cannot start my own threads so I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this:
I bought a Tory Burch cardigan last week, it's not a big ticket item or anything but I'm still pretty miffed about whats happened. I waited until today to contact the seller because today was the estimated delivery date and I had still not received it nor had I been provided tracking. It was shipped out the 11th and I know that priority from CA normally takes 2-3 days so I was really getting nervous about it. The seller responded that they had forwarded me the tracking (I never got an email about this or I would have contacted them earlier) and that the item was delivered on the 13th. I definitely have not received a package and my mail carrier is notoriously lazy, she just throws the packages inside the complex hallways since walking up the one flight of stairs to my door is too much exertion on her part I guess. My question is what do I do now? I already contacted Paypal and eBay about it and I gave them the tracking number to show them that the seller did indeed ship my item, I have no intention of filing a claim because I think that would be pretty crappy on my part since it is not the sellers fault. Is there a way the seller can file a claim of INR and that way both of us are covered? I kept getting different answers from the agents I talked to so I have no idea what the truth is. I order a lot from eBay and I have always received my packages even when they've been mailed to my previous address (in Dallas) and then forwarded so I'm really at a loss of what to do since I've never had something lost or stolen. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thepoppet

Goldenek said:


> I cannot start my own threads so I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this:
> I bought a Tory Burch cardigan last week, it's not a big ticket item or anything but I'm still pretty miffed about whats happened. I waited until today to contact the seller because today was the estimated delivery date and I had still not received it nor had I been provided tracking. It was shipped out the 11th and I know that priority from CA normally takes 2-3 days so I was really getting nervous about it. The seller responded that they had forwarded me the tracking (I never got an email about this or I would have contacted them earlier) and that the item was delivered on the 13th. I definitely have not received a package and my mail carrier is notoriously lazy, she just throws the packages inside the complex hallways since walking up the one flight of stairs to my door is too much exertion on her part I guess. My question is what do I do now? I already contacted Paypal and eBay about it and I gave them the tracking number to show them that the seller did indeed ship my item, I have no intention of filing a claim because I think that would be pretty crappy on my part since it is not the sellers fault. Is there a way the seller can file a claim of INR and that way both of us are covered? I kept getting different answers from the agents I talked to so I have no idea what the truth is. I order a lot from eBay and I have always received my packages even when they've been mailed to my previous address (in Dallas) and then forwarded so I'm really at a loss of what to do since I've never had something lost or stolen. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Have you tried contacting your post office and asking around your building? If the tracking says it's delivered, there's nothing that can be done through PayPal, Ebay, or your seller. Now it's between you and the post office. Your seller can try to help you investigate on her end if she's willing to be helpful. There are some cases when the tracking says delivered but the package doesn't arrive for another day or two. But at this point I'd go to your post office and ask around and also ask your neighbors. Sorry!


----------



## Goldenek

thepoppet said:


> Have you tried contacting your post office and asking around your building? If the tracking says it's delivered, there's nothing that can be done through PayPal, Ebay, or your seller. Now it's between you and the post office. Your seller can try to help you investigate on her end if she's willing to be helpful. There are some cases when the tracking says delivered but the package doesn't arrive for another day or two. But at this point I'd go to your post office and ask around and also ask your neighbors. Sorry!


I did talk to the post office and all they told me was to call in the morning before my carrier leaves for her route- which I intend to do. I talked to one of my neighbors and he said he never saw a package last week- I left a message for the complex owner as well. I've never had a package go missing while I've lived here and I order like a ton of stuff online so I'm starting to suspect it may be the person who lives below me- they moved in like two weeks ago and I'm hoping they just took in by mistake since the carrier throws the package into the building and his apartment is right there next to the door. My apartment is inside a complex with a locked door so if she did just leave the package in the building it had to have been a neighbor. The seller has yet to respond to my message about paypal suggesting they open a claim- the other thing both paypal agents that I spoke to told me to do was to file a charge back through the cc but I don't want it to come to that and my boyfriend's credit was the one used to make the purchase on my paypal account. The first agent I spoke to told me that since I didn't want to do that to the seller she would make a note on my account about paypal refunding half of the cost as credit for being a good customer but she was unsure if paypal would actually honor it.


----------



## anitas

Hey there! I put my brand new Balenciaga giant city- charbon with gold hardware up on bonanza, a couple of months ago and still haven't gotten any response, therefore i'm thinking of putting it up on ebay. I have never sold or bought anything on ebay before so I have a couple of questions. Lets say im gonna sell my bag for 1700 $, how much will the seller fees be then? I have read what was written on ebay, but not sure if I understood it or not. Thanks x


----------



## thepoppet

anitas said:


> Hey there! I put my brand new Balenciaga giant city- charbon with gold hardware up on bonanza, a couple of months ago and still haven't gotten any response, therefore i'm thinking of putting it up on ebay. I have never sold or bought anything on ebay before so I have a couple of questions. Lets say im gonna sell my bag for 1700 $, how much will the seller fees be then? I have read what was written on ebay, but not sure if I understood it or not. Thanks x



You can use this calculator:

http://www.rolbe.com/ebay.htm


----------



## bagcollectr

Anyone have suggestions as to where I can buy the Tyvek security strap?


----------



## lovecococats

Not sure where you are in the world, but similar items are available from luggage shops in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## thepoppet

bagcollectr said:


> Anyone have suggestions as to where I can buy the Tyvek security strap?



Ebay has them very cheap.


----------



## jeshika

Hi everyone, quick question... how long does one wait before filing an item not received claim? i purchased a pair of shoes on eBay on the 20th and the seller responded immediately after my payment said she would ship on the 21st. I have not heard back from her since despite several messages. would really like to have the shoes but I'm getting a little antsy...


----------



## Bora254

Sorry For this question ahead of time. I have several of my Fiancée Purses I am looking to sell Some bags are rare limited editions from Chanel and Louis Vuitton.. How do i price them i know what I paid for them and some were not even used or used maybe 2 3 times. both Chanel and Louis Vuitton Items went up in price some as much as doubled. what would be my best bet on selling them and where should I do it? All I know is of Ebay and Craigslist and truthfully I am afraid of dealing with Ebay since the person can claim they are not happy with the item and I will Be Sh*t Out Of Luck( Pardon My expression) But dealing with Paypal over the years has not been pleasant. I never sold any clothing items except Sneakers only sold electronics and sports equipment. Please any Feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Beach Bum

Need advice.
If someone bids and wins your auction in the last minute and has 11 FB...
I specifically stated do not bid if u have under 15FB..or I have the right to cancel your bid..I messaged buyer,no answer yet..now what do I do?! Grrrrr!!!


----------



## thepoppet

Beach Bum said:


> Need advice.
> If someone bids and wins your auction in the last minute and has 11 FB...
> I specifically stated do not bid if u have under 15FB..or I have the right to cancel your bid..I messaged buyer,no answer yet..now what do I do?! Grrrrr!!!



Unfortunately they bid at the last minute, not giving you time to cancel their bid before the auction ended. Your next step is to message the buyer, which you've done. You only choice now is to either sell the item or ask to mutually cancel the transaction (so you're not stuck with fees). However, I think 11 feedback isn't bad (I ask for more than 10). Did you research your buyer and see if they are in good standing? What kind of items did they buy in the past? What feedback have they left for their sellers? Have you looked at their bidding history? 

Have they paid yet? If they haven't answered a message, they probably didn't pay? If they don't pay, then you can cancel it.


----------



## thepoppet

Bora254 said:


> Sorry For this question ahead of time. I have several of my Fiancée Purses I am looking to sell Some bags are rare limited editions from Chanel and Louis Vuitton.. How do i price them i know what I paid for them and some were not even used or used maybe 2 3 times. both Chanel and Louis Vuitton Items went up in price some as much as doubled. what would be my best bet on selling them and where should I do it? All I know is of Ebay and Craigslist and truthfully I am afraid of dealing with Ebay since the person can claim they are not happy with the item and I will Be Sh*t Out Of Luck( Pardon My expression) But dealing with Paypal over the years has not been pleasant. I never sold any clothing items except Sneakers only sold electronics and sports equipment. Please any Feedback would be greatly appreciated.



You should do a search for completed listings of similar items and then price them accordingly. Also do a search on this subforum because I know that question has been asked and answered before. 

If you sell them on Craigs list make sure it's a local transaction and that you exchange the bag for cash only. Do not accept PayPal for a Craigs List transaction. You will not be protected. 

You can also sell them on Bonanza and accept any kind of payment you want. There's a lot of risks for the seller if they accept PayPal. Just do a search on the subforum here and you'll see what I mean. Good luck!


----------



## thepoppet

jeshika said:


> Hi everyone, quick question... how long does one wait before filing an item not received claim? i purchased a pair of shoes on eBay on the 20th and the seller responded immediately after my payment said she would ship on the 21st. I have not heard back from her since despite several messages. would really like to have the shoes but I'm getting a little antsy...



What do they say their handling and shipping times are? If you're still within the stated time frame then I'd wait until that is up. But if you're past that and the seller isn't answering your messages than go ahead and file a claim. It's been over 10 days and that will surely get them to respond.


----------



## Beach Bum

thepoppet said:


> Unfortunately they bid at the last minute, not giving you time to cancel their bid before the auction ended. Your next step is to message the buyer, which you've done. You only choice now is to either sell the item or ask to mutually cancel the transaction (so you're not stuck with fees). However, I think 11 feedback isn't bad (I ask for more than 10). Did you research your buyer and see if they are in good standing? What kind of items did they buy in the past? What feedback have they left for their sellers? Have you looked at their bidding history?
> 
> Have they paid yet? If they haven't answered a message, they probably didn't pay? If they don't pay, then you can cancel it.




Buyer answered last night late but never sent payment.
Auction states payment within 24 hours
Or sale
Is void
So if she doesn't pay by tonite ... I can relist?


----------



## noshoepolish

You would risk a negative, and a performance standard docking.

I would wait until the UPID runs the process.  Make sure it starts at day 4 and ends day 8.


----------



## thepoppet

Beach Bum said:


> Buyer answered last night late but never sent payment.
> Auction states payment within 24 hours
> Or sale
> Is void
> So if she doesn't pay by tonite ... I can relist?





noshoepolish said:


> You would risk a negative, and a performance standard docking.
> 
> I would wait until the UPID runs the process.  Make sure it starts at day 4 and ends day 8.



Exactly what Noshoepolish says. Do you have that set up automatically? The earliest you can file a nonpaying bid is 4 days. But it may just cause your buyer to pay.


----------



## Beach Bum

Ok,phew.she paid..all is good.hehe


----------



## clothingguru

I dont come in here often but i have a question. And i hope im posting this in the right thread here.

I have an ebayer wanting to do a wire transfer for a purchase because she is in europe. I have never done wire transfer? Is it safe or should i say stick to paypal?
I am the seller and she is the buyer. 
TIA ladies


----------



## ckarachr

clothingguru said:


> I dont come in here often but i have a question. And i hope im posting this in the right thread here.
> 
> I have an ebayer wanting to do a wire transfer for a purchase because she is in europe. I have never done wire transfer? Is it safe or should i say stick to paypal?
> I am the seller and she is the buyer.
> TIA ladies


 

I would definitely stick to paypal personally.


----------



## clothingguru

ckarachr said:


> I would definitely stick to paypal personally.


 Thank you. 

This is the message i got back from her: 

"NO i DON4T HAVE PAYPAL; AND I PREFER BANK TRANSFERT PLEASE

"...."(her email address)

please  send me your details. I want fast shipping ( 2 days ) by DHL EXPESS OR  FEDEX OR POSTOFFICE I don't trust USPS could you let me know how much it  it ?"

*(How can i go wrong with bank transfer? Like what could happen to me? I wait for the transfer to show before i ship and then voila? Is there any way for the person to take back from my account? etc?)
*


----------



## sandysandiego

Is there a thread to report dishonest sellers?


----------



## ckarachr

clothingguru said:


> Thank you.
> 
> This is the message i got back from her:
> 
> "NO i DON4T HAVE PAYPAL; AND I PREFER BANK TRANSFERT PLEASE
> 
> "...."(her email address)
> 
> please send me your details. I want fast shipping ( 2 days ) by DHL EXPESS OR FEDEX OR POSTOFFICE I don't trust USPS could you let me know how much it it ?"
> 
> *(How can i go wrong with bank transfer? Like what could happen to me? I wait for the transfer to show before i ship and then voila? Is there any way for the person to take back from my account? etc?)*


 
This is directly from the Ebay website:

We recommend that you *never* pay using Western Union, MoneyGram, or any other instant cash wire transfer services, and sellers aren't allowed to ask you to pay with these services. 

Instant cash wire transer services are difficult to trace and provide no protection if the item isn't delivered. If your seller is insisting that you use one of these methods, please report the seller to eBay. 

You can learn more about our Accepted Payments Policy.


----------



## noshoepolish

That sounds scammish to me.  Package will be out of your hands and into hers and you will be left with nothing.

Make sure you have "Paypal Account Required" & "Immediate Payment Rewuired for BIN" both checked in your listing and block her.



clothingguru said:


> Thank you.
> 
> This is the message i got back from her:
> 
> "NO i DON4T HAVE PAYPAL; AND I PREFER BANK TRANSFERT PLEASE
> 
> "...."(her email address)
> 
> please send me your details. I want fast shipping ( 2 days ) by DHL EXPESS OR FEDEX OR POSTOFFICE I don't trust USPS could you let me know how much it it ?"
> 
> *(How can i go wrong with bank transfer? Like what could happen to me? I wait for the transfer to show before i ship and then voila? Is there any way for the person to take back from my account? etc?)*


----------



## clothingguru

ckarachr said:


> This is directly from the Ebay website:
> 
> We recommend that you *never* pay using Western Union, MoneyGram, or any other instant cash wire transfer services, and sellers aren't allowed to ask you to pay with these services.
> 
> Instant cash wire transer services are difficult to trace and provide no protection if the item isn't delivered. If your seller is insisting that you use one of these methods, please report the seller to eBay.
> 
> You can learn more about our Accepted Payments Policy.


Thank you for the info! I really appreciate it


----------



## clothingguru

noshoepolish said:


> That sounds scammish to me.  Package will be out of your hands and into hers and you will be left with nothing.
> 
> Make sure you have "Paypal Account Required" & "Immediate Payment Rewuired for BIN" both checked in your listing and block her.



Perfect thank you for your help!


----------



## luvmylv4eva

Authentic Dolce and Gabbana D& G Denim Dress Size 24/38

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...272804&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_562wt_907

Any opinions on this?  I'm wondering if I should go for it???


----------



## ckarachr

clothingguru said:


> Thank you for the info! I really appreciate it


 

No problem!


----------



## bklyngirl

Bonanza ???

Any tips on selling a New bag?  My boss purchases on for me every year, and well this year I need the money.  I have a brand new xxxx for sale and have only had one bite.  I have sold a few purses on Bonanza in the past and have positive feedback and sold fast.  I wonder if my item is overpriced or maybe bonanza has grown since then.  It seems there are a lot more bags on the site now then there use to be.  
Any advice? 
Thanks is advance, ladies!


----------



## soleilbrun

I contacted a seller about a bin price for her auction, she does not have one listed.  She agreed to the price but stated I should pay via paypal and then she will end the auction.  Is this customary? How will it be known by ebay and paypal that I purchased the dress from ebay?  She says she is unable to add a bin, true?

TIA


----------



## noshoepolish

She is doing an "off-ebay" transaction.  So you would not be buying it from ebay.  It would be a private sale.  



soleilbrun said:


> I contacted a seller about a bin price for her auction, she does not have one listed. She agreed to the price but stated I should pay via paypal and then she will end the auction. Is this customary? How will it be known by ebay and paypal that I purchased the dress from ebay? She says she is unable to add a bin, true?
> 
> TIA


----------



## soleilbrun

noshoepolish said:


> She is doing an "off-ebay" transaction. So you would not be buying it from ebay. It would be a private sale.


 
Is this normal or am I setting my self up for the scam of the year? Can I have her send me an invoice via PP or is this the same scenario?


----------



## noshoepolish

If she asks you to send her a payment, then you have to make sure you send her a payment for merchandise.  Not a personal payment or a service.

You should make sure the item is 100% perfect.  Make sure she has alot of photos and has described everything.

Authenticate it first.  make sure she did not steal her photos.

Check her feedback that she has on ebay.  But you still do not know about off-ebay.



soleilbrun said:


> Is this normal or am I setting my self up for the scam of the year? Can I have her send me an invoice via PP or is this the same scenario?


----------



## soleilbrun

noshoepolish said:


> If she asks you to send her a payment, then you have to make sure you send her a payment for merchandise. Not a personal payment or a service.
> 
> You should make sure the item is 100% perfect. Make sure she has alot of photos and has described everything.
> 
> Authenticate it first. make sure she did not steal her photos.
> 
> Check her feedback that she has on ebay. But you still do not know about off-ebay.


 
Thank you. I'm off to do everything you suggested!


----------



## jeshika

thepoppet said:


> What do they say their handling and shipping times are? If you're still within the stated time frame then I'd wait until that is up. But if you're past that and the seller isn't answering your messages than go ahead and file a claim. It's been over 10 days and that will surely get them to respond.



thanks *thepoppet*, she finally got back to me, blamed the "husband" for not shipping the item out.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Omg what the heck! I just sold a bag on eBay for $900.00 and eBay took almost $85.00 and pay pal$26.00

Yikes I feel terrible! I paid $1065.00 in late Jan and I've lost $270 and I usEd the bag less than a combined time of 4 hours. Should I just stick to Bonanza? Oh gosh I feel like I should just keep the bag but I sold it and I would never do that but it's a hard pill to swallow kwim!


----------



## cbarrus

^^ I understand how you feel.  I am thinking of sticking with Bonanza, too.  It does take longer to sell but is so worth it when the fees come due ($10 vs 12% of the sale). And, now if you charge shipping on ebay, you pay a fee on that, too.  The only decision I really need to make is whether to use google checkout exclusively and be done with both ebay and PayPal to sell.  Several well-known resellers use google when I purchase from them, but I don't know how they are for smaller sellers.


----------



## noshoepolish

Use a fee calculator to set your prices.  Too many people don't realize how much goes to fees.  The best is rolbe.



joyceluvsbags said:


> Omg what the heck! I just sold a bag on eBay for $900.00 and eBay took almost $85.00 and pay pal$26.00
> 
> Yikes I feel terrible! I paid $1065.00 in late Jan and I've lost $270 and I usEd the bag less than a combined time of 4 hours. Should I just stick to Bonanza? Oh gosh I feel like I should just keep the bag but I sold it and I would never do that but it's a hard pill to swallow kwim!


----------



## AJ1025

Is there somewhere or some particular way it's best to report shill bidding?  There's this auction that's been posted 3 times for a beautiful Bal flat clutch (which I would personally bid on if I had the funds and the situation wasn't so shady) and the bidders driving the price up are two with 0 and 2 feedback respectively who have 100% bidding history on this seller's items.  It's got to be shilling, right?  Doesn't Ebay have a policy against this?

Mods: apologies if this is in the wrong place, please move as necessary.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

cbarrus said:


> ^^ I understand how you feel.  I am thinking of sticking with Bonanza, too.  It does take longer to sell but is so worth it when the fees come due ($10 vs 12% of the sale). And, now if you charge shipping on ebay, you pay a fee on that, too.  The only decision I really need to make is whether to use google checkout exclusively and be done with both ebay and PayPal to sell.  Several well-known resellers use google when I purchase from them, but I don't know how they are for smaller sellers.



Ugh I know it's awful 12% is just insane I mean gosh since ebay owns PP they make money all the way around, I know business is business but wow 12% is high soon it's gonna be 20% and so on!

I have a Bonanza account I'm so not smart as I should've just put it on there and waited. I didn't really need to sell in a rush but just thought that I didn't want to be bothered with the low ball offers on Bonanza, come to find out I got a ton on ebay! This one buyer even wrote "well since you bought the bag for $1K it only fair you sell it to me for $700.00
I didn't even bother to answer them!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

noshoepolish said:


> Use a fee calculator to set your prices.  Too many people don't realize how much goes to fees.  The best is rolbe.



Thank you I will look into Rolbe! I'm afraid though if I price to high I will loose the sale to a lower seller! I hope this sale goes good! I'm going to be switching to Bonanza for sure.


----------



## cbarrus

joyceluvsbags said:


> Ugh I know it's awful 12% is just insane I mean gosh since ebay owns PP they make money all the way around, I know business is business but wow 12% is high soon it's gonna be 20% and so on!
> 
> I have a Bonanza account I'm so not smart as I should've just put it on there and waited. I didn't really need to sell in a rush but just thought that I didn't want to be bothered with the low ball offers on Bonanza, come to find out I got a ton on ebay! This one buyer even wrote "well since you bought the bag for $1K it only fair you sell it to me for $700.00
> I didn't even bother to answer them!


 
I am sure you are very smart  Ebay is hard to resist because there is more traffic, but for smaller sellers selling high-end bags, it's difficult to raise the price enough to cover fees/shipping, which is what you would have to do to barely break even most times.  

Lowballers are everywhere, unfortunately, and you are under no obligation to answer them


----------



## t3chnique

Ok so I was contacted by a buyer asking if she could buy my item outright. I just listed it earlier tonight and it has no bids yet. She says "I am not a huge fan of the bidding process and would prefer just to make an offer outright." she has 9 feedback, all as a buyer and 100% positive. Member since 4/2010. This is a somewhat high dollar item.

What do you guys & gals think? Should I be concerned?

TIA!


----------



## t3chnique

Can anyone answer?


----------



## thepoppet

t3chnique said:


> Ok so I was contacted by a buyer asking if she could buy my item outright. I just listed it earlier tonight and it has no bids yet. She says "I am not a huge fan of the bidding process and would prefer just to make an offer outright." she has 9 feedback, all as a buyer and 100% positive. Member since 4/2010. This is a somewhat high dollar item.
> 
> What do you guys & gals think? Should I be concerned?
> 
> TIA!



Hi *T3chnique*! Well, it comes down to your gut feeling on it. 100% positive doesn't mean anything because on Ebay you can only leave positive for buyers. And 9 feedback and only a year on Ebay isn't much of a reputation. Were any of the feedback for high ticket items? That would be my consideration, whether the buyer used the auction or BIN.  

If you do decide to end the auction, don't transact this off of EBay. Relist it as a BIN for the price you two agree upon and at a time she agrees upon so that she can buy it right away. This way you are taking the same risks as you did when it was on auction.


----------



## silkstarh

*OP*, I agree with everything *thepoppet* suggested, however, if there are still no bids on the item, you should be able to just add a BIN price to the original listing, without having to end the auction and relist.


----------



## t3chnique

I definitely appreciate the responses. He or she just comes off to me as an over eager buyer or possibly a scammer, after all, he or she has been emailing me daily over the matter...

In the back of my mind, I feel like if she gets it, she will claim it's fake and ask for a refund thru PayPal. Im not the original purchaser but I'm positive it's authentic but how will I be able to prove to PayPal its real? This is why the situation raises a red flag to me


----------



## thepoppet

t3chnique said:


> I definitely appreciate the responses. He or she just comes off to me as an over eager buyer or possibly a scammer, after all, he or she has been emailing me daily over the matter...
> 
> In the back of my mind, I feel like if she gets it, she will claim it's fake and ask for a refund thru PayPal. Im not the original purchaser but I'm positive it's authentic but how will I be able to prove to PayPal its real? This is why the situation raises a red flag to me



Then you should definitely go with your gut and if you're not going to sell to this buyer, make sure to block them so they can't bid on your item.


----------



## t3chnique

To the *thepoppet, *since I have you here*. *Could you answer this,if I'm not the original purchaser, [FONT=&quot]Is it sill possible to prove to them an item is authentic? Or is it hopeless?

TIA!
[/FONT]


----------



## thepoppet

t3chnique said:


> To the *thepoppet, *since I have you here*. *Could you answer this,if I'm not the original purchaser, [FONT=&quot]Is it sill possible to prove to them an item is authentic? Or is it hopeless?
> 
> TIA!
> [/FONT]



Yes, you can get it authenticated. Is this a handbag? Depending on brand, there are different professional authenticators. There's a sticky thread about this within this subforum. You can have it authenticated here, depending on brand (some subforums, such as Chanel, won't let you authenticate your own bag). But other subforums, such as LV will allow it but you have to post pictures, not your auction. 

You do need to be 100% sure of authenticity before you can sell it on Ebay.


----------



## t3chnique

thepoppet said:


> *You do need to be 100% sure of authenticity before you can sell it on Ebay.*


Of course, it is illegal to pass fakes over eBay. The item in question is a wallet. 
When I say prove authentic I mean to the people over at PayPal, not to a buyer. Will they accept if I linked them to a post in an Authenticate This thread? I would think not but I could be wrong.


----------



## thepoppet

t3chnique said:


> Of course, it is illegal to pass fakes over eBay. The item in question is a wallet.
> When I say prove authentic I mean to the people over at PayPal, not to a buyer. Will they accept if I linked them to a post in an Authenticate This thread? I would think not but I could be wrong.



No, you'd have to use one of the professional authenticators listed in the sticky. However, if you're the seller, PP wouldn't look at your evidence. The would only look at the buyer's. Check out the threads in the subforum here.


----------



## Pamela909

Hello, I hope you can help me.

I bought this Chanel bag on ebay. item #300552717138
Ebay link...
The seller mentioned about the 3 spots and some dirt marks on the bottom which I've seen in the pictures she posted. However when I received the bag, almost all the squares has dirt marks which wasn't shown in my seller's pictures. There are also deep scratches, round peeled part on top and tarnished zipper pull.

I understand that some condition are subjective but I took pictures of the bag and I feel that my seller misrepresented her item. Here are the pictures of the bag I took to show the flaws: http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa372/labjac/

I discussed this with my seller but she was very upset and she said that she doesn't accept return as stated in her policy. I told her to please look at the pictures but she would not look. I since opened a Paypal claim for not as described and right away she escalated the dispute claiming she doesn't accept return.

I don't know if I will win. I'm feeling bad that my seller is very upset but I can not just sit and not let her know that I feel she misrepresented the bag. I don't even know if this is worth the money I paid her. What do you all feel and think, I didn't want to upset my seller and I'm willing to apologized but I feel the bag is really very dirty, almost all the squares are filled with dirt.

I would love to hear your opinions, thanks so much, P.


----------



## poopsie

OMG! I had that Chanel on my watch list.  This is why I won't buy used light colored bags. Did you get it authenticated here? That might be a good thing to do. 

Did you use a credit card to fund the purchase? 

What a stinker that seller is


----------



## Pamela909

Thank you Poopsie2,  you're right, I will not again buy a light colored high-end bag online, without inspecting it first, ever.  Unfortunately I didn't use my CC to pay, I had some money in my PP saved for this "certain" Chanel bag.

And I didn't have the bag authenticated, though I'm pretty sure it's authentic but it's very filthy and I'm so bummed.  I don't know if Chanel could fix this, but I hope PP will let me return.


----------



## poopsie

Here is the link to the Chanel Authentication http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-page-before-posting-654047.html#post17642401

The ladies over in Chanel may also be able to help you with the condition of the bag. 

I have never owned a Chanel so I am unfamiliar with their customer services. 

Hopefully you will be allowed to return the bag.


----------



## Pamela909

Thank you so much Poopsie2,  I'm going to have the bag authenticated and will try to ask for opinions regarding Chanel cleaning if ever I lost the PP claim.


----------



## Pamela909

Just updating my case:

PP sided with the seller, I don't even know if PP looked at my pictures.  The bag is really filthy in person, there's a round hole on top and so many other undisclosed flaws.  Please be careful when you buy online specially high-end item that doesn't have clear pictures.  

I would not know what to do with this bag, or if Chanel would even touch it since the surface is very dirty.  

Here's what PP said: Status

After careful consideration, we're unable to decide this claim in your favor at this time.

The listing accurately described the item you received."


----------



## thepoppet

I agree that the bag looked disgusting, but I could see a lot of that dirt on the listing photos as well. Before I saw your pictures, I looked at that listing and thought to myself that the bag was filthy. Although I do also agree it's worse in your photos. I think PP sided with the seller because they had listed it as vintage in the description and even said to keep in mind that it was vintage. I'm sorry you're stuck with such a filthy bag.

I know Chanel has a refurbishing service and that there is also an independent well known one (I forget teh name of it but someone else can chime in). Perhaps not all is lost? I'm so sorry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

the bag was dirty... you can bring it to Chanel to clean.. they will tell you what

can be done.. or you can take it take a really good and I mean good shoemaker

and have it re-colored... it does work.. I have done it..


----------



## Pamela909

Thanks all!

I suspected that PP sided with the buyer because of the "no return policy" listed on the seller's auction.  

The more I look at the seller's pictures it's just now that I realized that the bag is really filthy after seeing it in person -- her pictures are so washed-out but almost all the squares has dirt marks in person.  There was even a small hole on top of the leather which wasn't disclosed.

I'll save some money to have the bag redyed -- I really liked the style and the size is perfect for me.  I hope someone can recommend a good leather place to have the bag redyed.  I live in San Bernardino County but I can also go to OC.  I'm at least an hour away from Chanel boutique in South Coast Plaze but I don't know if I can afford their price in redying right now.   

I'm a little excited about having the bag redyed but I'm a little sad for the seller because of the negative I left her.  But I tried working it with her and took pictures of the flaws but she won't hear me out.  So I'm mixed emotions right now.  Thanks all!


----------



## poopsie

thepoppet said:


> I agree that the bag looked disgusting, but I could see a lot of that dirt on the listing photos as well. Before I saw your pictures, I looked at that listing and thought to myself that the bag was filthy. Although I do also agree it's worse in your photos. I think PP sided with the seller because they had listed it as vintage in the description and even said to keep in mind that it was vintage. I'm sorry you're stuck with such a filthy bag.
> 
> I know Chanel has a refurbishing service and that there is also an independent well known one (I forget teh name of it but someone else can chime in). Perhaps not all is lost? I'm so sorry.





Was it Lovin My Bags?


----------



## thepoppet

poopsie2 said:


> Was it Lovin My Bags?



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I just looked at my buyer's payment on Paypal, and noticed that next to their name it reads: "The sender of this payment is *Unregistered*."

Am I still in the clear to ship?


PS: Their address is confirmed.


----------



## ckarachr

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I just looked at my buyer's payment on Paypal, and noticed that next to their name it reads: "The sender of this payment is *Unregistered*."
> 
> Am I still in the clear to ship?
> 
> 
> PS: Their address is confirmed.


 

I was wondering the same thing... I just got one of those for a bag I'm about to ship today... at the top of paypal it says address confirmed and ok to ship, but yeah it says that unregistered thing... :wondering


----------



## mashanyc

how do I prevent buyers from my Blocked list from contacting me? 1 keeps harassing me and it shows that I have questions to answer next to each and every 1 of my items. All from the same buyer: Why did you block me? you dont want my custom? (is "custom" British for money?)


----------



## thepoppet

mashanyc said:


> how do I prevent buyers from my Blocked list from contacting me? 1 keeps harassing me and it shows that I have questions to answer next to each and every 1 of my items. All from the same buyer: Why did you block me? you dont want my custom? (is "custom" British for money?)



There's a place in your settings.. I think under Buyer Requirements where you can block contact from those who are unable to bid on your items (because they are placed on BBL or they're from a country you don't ship to, etc). It's kind of hidden, but if you search for it, you should find it.

ETA: I just searched for it for you. Go to:

My Ebay > Account (tab) > Site Preferences (left hand column) > Selling Preferences (scroll down) > Buyer Requirements (click Show) > Edit (click link) > Scroll all the way down to the last option and *check* "Don't allow blocked buyers to contact me." > Submit.


----------



## NANI1972

Make sure you click this box as well> *Apply above settings to active and future listings. *


----------



## lesibly

When someone in the U.S. buys via ebay from the U.K. do they pay customs?  Typically, how much is customs?  

Thanks!  I'm looking at an item that's in the U.K. and wanted to know how much its REALLY going to cost me!


----------



## melovepurse

Is there any way to file a claim on Google Checkout or do I have to file a chargeback on my credit card? My seller's booth is now empty and she is not returning my emails at all. I think I might have been scammed.


----------



## Jacob111

Please help.  I'm currently dealing with a very viscous buyer.  I sold a Gucci bag on Ebay, auction# 140538234051
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140538234051&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123 

Here's the link of her own authentication, posting #10436
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-please-read-post-1-prior-posting-607932-696.html

My buyer claimed the bag is fake.  I told her to have the bag authenticated here and they told her it's authentic.  I also had the bag authenticated by Caroldiva and it's authentic.  However, apparently, my buyer had the bag authenticated via Caroldiva with her own pictures and Carol apparently said it's fake.  I confirmed with Carol and she said that the buyer didn't give her the auction number and supplied a cellphone pictures.

Anyway, she won in Paypal claim but this is very upsetting because the bag is authentic.   I already lost my work salary because I'm too upset to drive today, and I'll be filling a legal action against my buyer for the damages.  My ebay's account is endangered of listing limit and suspension due to her accusation of selling fake.  I take this very seriously because I'm being accused of a felony and PP sided with her.  She would not even confirm Carol's authentication.  And I don't know how could PP sided with her.  This is really bad because buyers will get a way accusing people of something serious when the bag is authentic.

I hope someone can help me.

I'm currently gathering all the documents because I'll take this to court.  I'm glad my buyer lives close-by.  I want to prove to my buyer that what she did is not right.  Hopefully Ebay and Paypal will also remove the mark in my account.  

Please give me some input, have anyone sued their buyer for false accusation?  If you can give me some suggestions I will really appreciate it.  I'm so upset right now and it's so hard.  Thank you.


----------



## thepoppet

I think the only thing you can do now is sue her in small claims court. PP will always only look at the buyer's evidence. Check out this subforum and particularly this thread by Kristie:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/warning-paypal-just-made-me-lose-20-thousand-681190.html

I'm so sorry you're going through this and I wish you luck!


----------



## thepoppet

melovepurse said:


> Is there any way to file a claim on Google Checkout or do I have to file a chargeback on my credit card? My seller's booth is now empty and she is not returning my emails at all. I think I might have been scammed.



I think you can file a claim with Google Checkout... check their policies? You can also file one with Bonanza (I'm assuming this is Bonanza since you said "booth"). If all else fails, then yes, you'll have to do a chargeback.


----------



## thepoppet

lesibly said:


> When someone in the U.S. buys via ebay from the U.K. do they pay customs?  Typically, how much is customs?
> 
> Thanks!  I'm looking at an item that's in the U.K. and wanted to know how much its REALLY going to cost me!



Yes. Whenever you buy something from another country, there is the chance that customs will be applied. I'm not sure the specific rules for each country but I do know that US customs is a bit more lax? You'll need to do a google search for it.


----------



## lesibly

thepoppet said:


> Yes. Whenever you buy something from another country, there is the chance that customs will be applied. I'm not sure the specific rules for each country but I do know that US customs is a bit more lax? You'll need to do a google search for it.



Thanks, I should've thought of that!


----------



## melovepurse

It looks like I was scammed - I have no bag, no reply from the BONANZA seller since 5/13/11 and she's deleted everything from her booth. I am filing a dispute with Google Checkout for item not received, have alerted Bonanza & will start a chargeback now... GRRRRR!





thepoppet said:


> I think you can file a claim with Google Checkout... check their policies? You can also file one with Bonanza (I'm assuming this is Bonanza since you said "booth"). If all else fails, then yes, you'll have to do a chargeback.


----------



## thepoppet

That's terrible. I'm sure thought that you will get your money back. Good luck!


----------



## skislope15

lesibly said:


> When someone in the U.S. buys via ebay from the U.K. do they pay customs? Typically, how much is customs?
> 
> Thanks! I'm looking at an item that's in the U.K. and wanted to know how much its REALLY going to cost me!


 

you can try to look here....
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...various-countries-postal-services-558212.html


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I just looked at my buyer's payment on Paypal, and noticed that next to their name it reads: "The sender of this payment is *Unregistered*."
> 
> Am I still in the clear to ship?
> 
> 
> PS: Their address is confirmed.



So... does anyone have any input? I'm about to ship today


----------



## ckarachr

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> So... does anyone have any input? I'm about to ship today


 

I shipped mine and everything went ok.  The buyer recieved the bag and loved it!


----------



## poopsie

ckarachr said:


> I shipped mine and everything went ok.  The buyer recieved the bag and loved it!





That is good news!


----------



## riry

melovepurse said:


> Is there any way to file a claim on Google Checkout or do I have to file a chargeback on my credit card? My seller's booth is now empty and she is not returning my emails at all. I think I might have been scammed.



I'm so sorry this happened to you. Was it for the pom pon? If so, it's the same person that I ended up canceling a transaction on for my bag. Certain red flags went up. And I've since seen another thread started in this forum about this person.

She had several items listed at low prices... when I checked a day after canceling my transaction (she was trying to buy one of my bags but lied about a few things and was fishy overall), her booth was entirely empty.


----------



## thepoppet

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> So... does anyone have any input? I'm about to ship today



I don't know the answer to this but why don't you give PayPal a call and find out for sure?


----------



## melovepurse

Yes, that is the very one - im pretty upset i fell for her scam. 




riry said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. Was it for the pom pon? If so, it's the same person that I ended up canceling a transaction on for my bag. Certain red flags went up. And I've since seen another thread started in this forum about this person.
> 
> She had several items listed at low prices... when I checked a day after canceling my transaction (she was trying to buy one of my bags but lied about a few things and was fishy overall), her booth was entirely empty.


----------



## riry

melovepurse said:


> Yes, that is the very one - im pretty upset i fell for her scam.


 
I'm so, so sorry... what a terrible person she is.


----------



## kristyelizabeth

Hi, I'm new to posting here. I've been a reader for years now. 
So I was planning on selling a Brea GM in Terre D'Ombre on ebay. After reading so many horror stories on here though, I'm a bit nervous! 
Is ebay the only site for selling such an item? It's brand new, I've never used it. It was a spur of the moment purchase while shopping at the LV shop at South Coast Plaza. I'd gone in to purchase the Cabas GM Monogram Sabbia(which I plan on keeping hold of) and "had to have" the Brea.
I've never really used ebay for selling anything and just recently realized how much stuff I'm not using at my house!


----------



## thepoppet

kristyelizabeth said:


> Hi, I'm new to posting here. I've been a reader for years now.
> So I was planning on selling a Brea GM in Terre D'Ombre on ebay. After reading so many horror stories on here though, I'm a bit nervous!
> Is ebay the only site for selling such an item? It's brand new, I've never used it. It was a spur of the moment purchase while shopping at the LV shop at South Coast Plaza. I'd gone in to purchase the Cabas GM Monogram Sabbia(which I plan on keeping hold of) and "had to have" the Brea.
> I've never really used ebay for selling anything and just recently realized how much stuff I'm not using at my house!



Hi Kristy and welcome to TPF! Is there any way to just return the bag? If not, the main alternative to Ebay is Bonanza. Although it won't receive as much traffic as on Ebay. There will be risks no matter where you sell it though so the only thing you can do is try to mitigate those risks as much as possible. One way is to not sell internationally. While this greatly reduces your audience, you will at least possibly have the option of taking a buyer to small claims court if it turns out to be a scam. 

Take a poke around the Ebay subforum to get an idea of all the risks. Good luck!


----------



## kristyelizabeth

Hi thepoppet, thanks for the welcome! 

I live in NY and the bag was purchased in California. The closest LV to me is in NYC which is about 3hrs away from where I am. I've had it for a couple of months now and my ex has the receipt. Not sure if I could have LV send me a copy of the sale? I know Chanel did that when I had to insure a watch I'd purchased at one of their shops. 

I will look at Bonanza.. I've never actually heard of that site, so thanks! And after a glass of wine maybe I'll poke around the ebay forums some more..I'll need the wine to take the edge off all of the posts of bad experiences on there. 

I'm new to selling on ebay so maybe if I can't figure out how to block international sales the online chat person can help me. 

I also remember reading one of the forum posts about caroldiva dot com. Should I send her pics of the bag so she can authenticate it? I looked at the site but it doesn't say what type of pictures to send or what info I should include with email.


----------



## cherrycoke711

Hello, I'm new to this particular forum but I need advice about what to do. I had listed a NWT Rebecca Minkoff MAC on Bonz and a buyer spent two days constantly messaging/texting me about taking the price down. I agreed to lower the price slightly and sent her a paypal invoice after she had received several new photos of the bag under different lighting sources. She receives the bag today and claims the photos were not representative of the photo. Here's a link to my album showing the purse: http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/k616/cherrycoke711/Spice MAC/ and here's what she thinks it looks like: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...y=59&sqi=2&page=1&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0.

She wants me to refund her because it's too shiny. What should I do here? I feel like I'm being bullied into a refund because of buyer's remorse and who knows what I would get back in the mail if I refund her money.


----------



## colynee

Hello ladies! It was my second time to transact via ebay and on that second transaction i got scammed. The listing was an authentic lv neverfull damier ebene but i received a fake one.  i reported already to ebay but they are saying that since i am not the winning bidder they cannot do anything about my claim. The thing is the seller (userid trifteco) ended the listing without letting me know, she didn't even asked me if i wanted to be the winner. 

I know there's no chance i can get my money back. The least i can do is to block that seller but how will i do that if ebay refuses to acknowledge my claim?

Can anyone advise me what to do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

colynee said:


> Hello ladies! It was my second time to transact via ebay and on that second transaction i got scammed. The listing was an authentic lv neverfull damier ebene but i received a fake one.  i reported already to ebay but they are saying that since i am not the winning bidder they cannot do anything about my claim. The thing is the seller (userid trifteco) ended the listing without letting me know, she didn't even asked me if i wanted to be the winner.
> 
> I know there's no chance i can get my money back. The least i can do is to block that seller but how will i do that if ebay refuses to acknowledge my claim?
> 
> Can anyone advise me what to do? Thanks in advance!


Please post the link to the listing. Explain how you didn't buy it from ebay.

If you bought outside of ebay but paid by paypal, your dispute would have to be through paypal.

ETA: I'm not finding a seller ID of trifteco. Are you sure you're spelling it correctly?


----------



## colynee

Here's the link

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Louis-...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6676747b

User id : thrifteco (sorry, typo)

Since her mobile number is posted i opted to sms and call her immediately for faster transaction. We agreed to a price of P24,000 (her posted price is P25,000) then I paid thru bank deposit (may 31) and she said she would ship me the item after the bank has cleared the payment. The next day (june 1) she sent me the tracking number but i can't track the item on the website of the courier. The item was supposed to arrive 24-48hrs but it didn't. So on my second day of waiting i asked her to send me a copy of the shipping receipt, which she did but i found out that the item was shipped a day late(june 2) and she gave me the wrong trackingnumber. If the item wasn't shipped on the day she said she had it shipped, she purposely gave me a wrong tracking number, which i didn't mind. (stupid of me) and to top it all, she also gave the courier the wrong address so i experienced more delay. 

June 4, finally it arrived but the bag was a complete fake! I called her and told her the item was fake and demanded a full refund. She said she'd give me back my money, just needed more time to "investigate" what had happened because she sent an authentic bag. Again i trusted her but that was the last i heard from her. Up until now she won't answer any of mycalls and sms.

*if you can see the link of the listing there's no picture of the datecode. She removed it after i told her that the datecode of the bag i received was not the same as what was posted.


----------



## colynee

She also made her profile private, so i can't post a negative feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

colynee said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Louis-...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6676747b
> 
> User id : thrifteco (sorry, typo)
> 
> Since her mobile number is posted i opted to sms and call her immediately for faster transaction. We agreed to a price of P24,000 (her posted price is P25,000) then I paid thru bank deposit (may 31) and she said she would ship me the item after the bank has cleared the payment. The next day (june 1) she sent me the tracking number but i can't track the item on the website of the courier. The item was supposed to arrive 24-48hrs but it didn't. So on my second day of waiting i asked her to send me a copy of the shipping receipt, which she did but i found out that the item was shipped a day late(june 2) and she gave me the wrong trackingnumber. If the item wasn't shipped on the day she said she had it shipped, she purposely gave me a wrong tracking number, which i didn't mind. (stupid of me) and to top it all, she also gave the courier the wrong address so i experienced more delay.
> 
> June 4, finally it arrived but the bag was a complete fake! I called her and told her the item was fake and demanded a full refund. She said she'd give me back my money, just needed more time to "investigate" what had happened because she sent an authentic bag. Again i trusted her but that was the last i heard from her. Up until now she won't answer any of mycalls and sms.
> 
> *if you can see the link of the listing there's no picture of the datecode. She removed it after i told her that the datecode of the bag i received was not the same as what was posted.



When you say you paid by bank deposit, are you saying you didn't use paypal? If that's the case, I think you're out of luck unless you can possibly convince your bank to reverse it. (I have no idea if that's possible.)

The seller has 2 completed (sold) listings among 4 completed ones so it appears he has several fakes to send out.

http://completed.shop.ebay.ph/thrif...283&_rdc=1&rt=nc&_fln=1&LH_Complete=1&guest=1


----------



## BeenBurned

colynee said:


> She also made her profile private, so i can't post a negative feedback.


You wouldn't be able to post a feedback anyway because you didn't buy it through ebay.


----------



## colynee

BeenBurned said:


> When you say you paid by bank deposit, are you saying you didn't use paypal? If that's the case, I think you're out of luck unless you can possibly convince your bank to reverse it. (I have no idea if that's possible.)
> 
> The seller has 2 completed (sold) listings among 4 completed ones so it appears he has several fakes to send out.
> 
> http://completed.shop.ebay.ph/thrif...283&_rdc=1&rt=nc&_fln=1&LH_Complete=1&guest=1




Yes, i didn't use paypal. I called the local bank and they cannot do anything about it as well.

Saw it, is there anythig else i can do? If you noticed, she's using the same photos for the gm and mm.


----------



## BeenBurned

colynee said:


> Yes, i didn't use paypal. I called the local bank and they cannot do anything about it as well.
> 
> Saw it, is there anythig else i can do? If you noticed, she's using the same photos for the gm and mm.


Unfortunately, I don't think there's anything you can do. I'm sorry.


----------



## colynee

I thought so.  just a warning to all if you value your hard earned money, do not transact with THRIFTECO. 

Thank you for all the help beenburned!


----------



## BeenBurned

colynee said:


> I thought so.  just a warning to all if you value your hard earned money, do not transact with THRIFTECO.
> 
> Thank you for all the help beenburned!


You're welcome.


----------



## thepoppet

colynee said:


> I thought so.  just a warning to all if you value your hard earned money, do not transact with THRIFTECO.
> 
> Thank you for all the help beenburned!



*Colynee*, I'm sorry to hear about your situation. Next time you want to buy a bag, have it authenticated in one of the Authenticate This subforums here before you buy, that way you can save yourself the hassle a bit. But in your case, it sounds like she sent a different bag than what was posted. Therefore, try to always transact through Ebay. I'm really really sorry you lost your money and are now stuck with a fake.


----------



## mangotree

Hello! I have a quick ebay question. Why is it that its better to file a SNAD through ebay and INR through paypal? I've seen this mentioned on the forum and thought it'd be useful to know. Thanks.


----------



## noshoepolish

INR - Item Not Received.  Did you get the item?

SNAD - Item Significantly Not As Described - why it is not as described?


----------



## pinkkitty2011

Hello I am new to the forum, I was just wondering If I purchased a purse on ebay and suspect it's fake can I do something about it even if it has been over 50 days? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

pinkkitty2011 said:


> Hello I am new to the forum, I was just wondering If I purchased a purse on ebay and suspect it's fake can I do something about it even if it has been over 50 days? Thanks


Welcome to tPF. 

Generally, you have 45 days from the end of the listing to file a dispute. So at 50 days, you're outside ebay's and paypal's window.

If you've already posted pictures of the bag on the appropriate "authenticate this" thread and it was deemed fake, you might try emailing the seller to let her know. If she's honorable, she might do the right thing but unfortunately, there's no obligation for her to do so.

If it's been 50 days, the listing should still be viewable. Please post a link to the listing.


----------



## mainguyen504

HI, can anyone please tell me how to add more pictures on bonanza? or am i only able to post 6pictures?
thank you!


----------



## thepoppet

mainguyen504 said:


> HI, can anyone please tell me how to add more pictures on bonanza? or am i only able to post 6pictures?
> thank you!



Hi, You can load your photos into photobucket or Picasa (which is what I use) and then get the code for the html for each photo and put that directly into your description text. It should show up as photos (not html) in your listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

mainguyen504 said:


> HI, can anyone please tell me how to add more pictures on bonanza? or am i only able to post 6pictures?
> thank you!


You can only post 6 pictures at the top of the listing. 

In order to post more in the body of the listing, it'll be necessary to open some type of photohosting account (photobucket, inkfrog, picasa, auctiva, etc) and post them using the hosting service. 

I'm not sure how other services work but in photobucket, you post the pictures in HTML view and copy and paste the HTML links for each picture. 

Then you can go back to the listing in standard view and write the description, move pictures around and do other editing.


----------



## mainguyen504

^^thanks ladies


BeenBurned said:


> You can only post 6 pictures at the top of the listing.
> 
> In order to post more in the body of the listing, it'll be necessary to open some type of photohosting account (photobucket, inkfrog, picasa, auctiva, etc) and post them using the hosting service.
> 
> I'm not sure how other services work but in photobucket, you post the pictures in HTML view and copy and paste the HTML links for each picture.
> 
> Then you can go back to the listing in standard view and write the description, move pictures around and do other editing.



nvm figured it out! thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## superocean1

Hi
I post it here since I cannot find any RL thread.
Sorry I really need ur help to authenticate this RALPH LAUREN COLLECTION Alligator Bag.

Item: RALPH LAUREN COLLECTION Alligator Bag
Listing number: 160600265712
Seller: *zolata_com* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160600265712
Comments: -

Thx a lot

Regard

I really appreciate ur help guys


----------



## devanstra

Hello I am new to this site and can not create my own thread until I have a few posts under my belt. 
I am interested in buying a LV Louis Vuitton purse on EBAY but would like to have it authenitcated first. Since I can't create my own thread I need to know what is the best way to get this done in the limited amount of time that I have before the auction ends.
Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

devanstra said:


> Hello I am new to this site and can not create my own thread until I have a few posts under my belt.
> I am interested in buying a LV Louis Vuitton purse on EBAY but would like to have it authenitcated first. Since I can't create my own thread I need to know what is the best way to get this done in the limited amount of time that I have before the auction ends.
> Thanks


Welcome!

Here's a link to the current "authenticate this LV" forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-668925.html

To post, click reply. Read post #1 for the format and pictures you'll need.


----------



## devanstra

Thank you for that quick and important information.


----------



## BeenBurned

devanstra said:


> Thank you for that quick and important information.


You're welcome.


----------



## ang3lina33

I asked this in a different thread..but its probably most appropriate here...

Hey guys...would you guys buy a 4k+ bag from a bonanza seller with no feedback at all whatsoever? Also, it would be an international transaction. Would it be too risky or am I fully protected with Paypal? Please advise...thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

ang3lina33 said:


> I asked this in a different thread..but its probably most appropriate here...
> 
> Hey guys...would you guys buy a 4k+ bag from a bonanza seller with no feedback at all whatsoever? Also, it would be an international transaction. Would it be too risky or am I fully protected with Paypal? Please advise...thank you!


Did you google the Bonz ID? Is there any information? Maybe there's an ebay ID with the same name or maybe she posts elsewhere. Sometimes you can get useful information that way.

Personally, I'd be nervous. Of course we all started without any feedback or history but generally, most sellers start out selling small and inexpensive items before venturing into the $4K range. And an expensive international purchase from a newbie scares me even more.

That said, if you ask questions, feel comfortable with her answers, fund any purchase with a credit card.


----------



## ang3lina33

BeenBurned said:


> Did you google the Bonz ID? Is there any information? Maybe there's an ebay ID with the same name or maybe she posts elsewhere. Sometimes you can get useful information that way.
> 
> Personally, I'd be nervous. Of course we all started without any feedback or history but generally, most sellers start out selling small and inexpensive items before venturing into the $4K range. And an expensive international purchase from a newbie scares me even more.
> 
> That said, if you ask questions, feel comfortable with her answers, fund any purchase with a credit card.



I did google the ID and came up with nothing. She has been a member since 11/2010 and shows she previously had 4 items in her booth but there is no feedback left for any transactions.

I will definitely keep in contact with her and see if I get a good vibe from her. Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## BeenBurned

ang3lina33 said:


> I did google the ID and came up with nothing. She has been a member since 11/2010 and shows she previously had 4 items in her booth but there is no feedback left for any transactions.
> 
> I will definitely keep in contact with her and see if I get a good vibe from her. Thanks so much for your response!


You're welcome.

The lack of feedback on Bonz doesn't really mean a lot because I find that the majority of buyers don't leave feedback. That said, if she sold items, chances are that if the transactions had been bad experiences for the buyers, they probably would have negged her.


----------



## goink

Hi there 

I am located in BC, Canada, and want to buy a car part (a valve for my Camry) on eBay. Unfortunately, the seller does not ship outside of US.

The part costs more than $100 locally, but eBay sells it at $50 at most. Is it possible for my Canadian eBay account to purchase the item, and ask the seller to ship it to Point Roberts? Would I need to change my address on eBay, as it is a Canadian address? Or is it possible for my seller to allow an exception for my eBay user name?

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## goink

Sorry! Double post!


----------



## BeenBurned

goink said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am located in BC, Canada, and want to buy a car part (a valve for my Camry) on eBay. Unfortunately, the seller does not ship outside of US.
> 
> The part costs more than $100 locally, but eBay sells it at $50 at most. Is it possible for my Canadian eBay account to purchase the item, and ask the seller to ship it to Point Roberts? Would I need to change my address on eBay, as it is a Canadian address? Or is it possible for my seller to allow an exception for my eBay user name?
> 
> Thanks for your time and help!


Did you try emailing the seller to request purchasing from him? Often sellers will advertise that they don't ship internationally but they'll sometimes make exceptions if asked.


----------



## goink

BeenBurned said:


> Did you try emailing the seller to request purchasing from him? Often sellers will advertise that they don't ship internationally but they'll sometimes make exceptions if asked.



Thanks for your reply.

I have emailed the seller, but he said he won't ship internationally as it has caused problems before.

Should I email him about mailing it to Point Robert (it's a US postal service location for Canadians)?


----------



## BeenBurned

goink said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have emailed the seller, but he said he won't ship internationally as it has caused problems before.
> 
> Should I email him about mailing it to Point Robert (it's a US postal service location for Canadians)?


If you've done that before and you change the shipping address in Paypal so that when the seller gets the payment, the details page says "okay to ship," the seller will be protected. 

You might want to make sure the seller understands that.


----------



## echo_23

I bought a wallet that was counterfeit. The seller had a return policy and I asked for their address and confirmed it was okay to return. I spent $15 on good shipping w/ signature confirmation. They didn't give me a name, just an address so I put their ebay ID as the name. I gave them tracking and asked them to claim it multiple times. They never did. It sat at their post office nearly a month. I filed a SNAD claim through ebay and won. The item was eventually returned to sender. I didn't want it, so I didn't claim it at the PO, but my postal carrier eventually re-delivered and had me sign for it. A week later, Ebay sends me a pre-paid postal label and is asking me to return the item saying the seller couldn't claim it bc it wasn't in her legal name. I asked my PO and they said you just needed proof of address, not name to claim a package. Is that right? Also, do I really HAVE to return this? I hate returning fake merchandise to a scam artist who put me through this just so they can try to scam someone else. It's a $0 value fake that wasn't important enough for the seller to claim. Why do I have to keep wasting my time with this person? I have a lot of negative emotions regarding the seller and this item, and I know what I want to do, but technically, what am I required to do?


----------



## BeenBurned

echo_23 said:


> I bought a wallet that was counterfeit. The seller had a return policy and I asked for their address and confirmed it was okay to return. I spent $15 on good shipping w/ signature confirmation. They didn't give me a name, just an address so I put their ebay ID as the name. I gave them tracking and asked them to claim it multiple times. They never did. It sat at their post office nearly a month. I filed a SNAD claim through ebay and won. The item was eventually returned to sender. I didn't want it, so I didn't claim it at the PO, but my postal carrier eventually re-delivered and had me sign for it. A week later, Ebay sends me a pre-paid postal label and is asking me to return the item saying the seller couldn't claim it bc it wasn't in her legal name. I asked my PO and they said you just needed proof of address, not name to claim a package. Is that right? Also, do I really HAVE to return this? I hate returning fake merchandise to a scam artist who put me through this just so they can try to scam someone else. It's a $0 value fake that wasn't important enough for the seller to claim. Why do I have to keep wasting my time with this person? I have a lot of negative emotions regarding the seller and this item, and I know what I want to do, but technically, what am I required to do?


The seller probably didn't claim the package because she thought that by not claiming, she wouldn't have to refund you.

After you won the dispute, the seller regretted not getting it and since ebay is paying the return shipping, you won't be out any more money to ship again and you'll need to return it to the seller. 

Yes, she'll probably relist and try to scam another buyer but put her ID into your saved searches and if she does list it, post here and it can be reported. 

BTW, did you leave appropriate feedback for the seller? Let's hope that future buyers will check the feedback before bidding on that wallet.


----------



## noshoepolish

If the label does not come back as delivered, they will take the money back away from you.  So throw it in the box and ship it back to the seller.


----------



## jeNYC

does ebay have an function where they will send you an email to notify you when a seller lists a particular item that ive been looking for when they list it?


----------



## echo_23

Thanks BeenBurned and Noshoepolish. I will send it back...reluctantly and with a note about how selling counterfeit items is illegal. I wish I had told my post man I absolutely refused to claim it and it was destroyed...though I was wondering if the seller might try to claim it down the road and if I would be at fault if I didn't have it...


----------



## runner22

I shipped a purse to a buyer on bonz on June 8th via parcel post. I know parcel post is very slow but due to the size of the purse (very "long") I needed a big box since I didn't want to squish the handles or body of the purse. Priority would've cost about $35 and parcel cost about $10. I told the buyer I shipped this way (free shipping) and she was fine. The purse sold for $60.

According to my receipt and online tracking (got delivery and insurance) it should've been delivered yesterday. Tracking still says it was accepted at my post office and nothing else.

Should I be worried because there haven't been any other updates? I shipped to VA, so no international transaction. If I call the post office will they help me? The buyer has so far sent me one friendly email inquiring about the status of the delivery and there's nothing I can do so far besides waiting and calling tomorrow.


----------



## BeenBurned

jeNYC said:


> does ebay have an function where they will send you an email to notify you when a seller lists a particular item that ive been looking for when they list it?


Yes, go to the top of the page, click Advanced search, put in the keywords you want to search. Also check off under "Search including" title and description. 

You'll get daily emails for listings that match the search criteria.


----------



## BeenBurned

echo_23 said:


> Thanks BeenBurned and Noshoepolish. I will send it back...reluctantly and with a note about how selling counterfeit items is illegal. I wish I had told my post man I absolutely refused to claim it and it was destroyed...though I was wondering if the seller might try to claim it down the road and if I would be at fault if I didn't have it...


You're welcome.



runner22 said:


> I shipped a purse to a buyer on bonz on June 8th via parcel post. I know parcel post is very slow but due to the size of the purse (very "long") I needed a big box since I didn't want to squish the handles or body of the purse. Priority would've cost about $35 and parcel cost about $10. I told the buyer I shipped this way (free shipping) and she was fine. The purse sold for $60.
> 
> According to my receipt and online tracking (got delivery and insurance) it should've been delivered yesterday. Tracking still says it was accepted at my post office and nothing else.
> 
> Should I be worried because there haven't been any other updates? I shipped to VA, so no international transaction. If I call the post office will they help me? The buyer has so far sent me one friendly email inquiring about the status of the delivery and there's nothing I can do so far besides waiting and calling tomorrow.


It does seem to be rather slow but parcel post is known for being notoriously slow.

And I wish the post office would get rid of the estimated delivery times on their site because they're inaccurate and cause (often) undue stress. 

I'd give it a few more days and see if it shows up. Even if were lost, I believe you have to wait 21 days to file and insurance claim so it's too early for that anyway.

As for the "acceptance" notice on the tracking, often that's all it shows until the item is delivered. Though they call it "tracking," it really isn't.


----------



## jeNYC

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, go to the top of the page, click Advanced search, put in the keywords you want to search. Also check off under "Search including" title and description.
> 
> You'll get daily emails for listings that match the search criteria.




thanks, i just did it!


----------



## BeenBurned

jeNYC said:


> thanks, i just did it!


You're welcome.


----------



## runner22

BeenBurned said:


> It does seem to be rather slow but parcel post is known for being notoriously slow.
> 
> And I wish the post office would get rid of the estimated delivery times on their site because they're inaccurate and cause (often) undue stress.
> 
> I'd give it a few more days and see if it shows up. Even if were lost, I believe you have to wait 21 days to file and insurance claim so it's too early for that anyway.
> 
> As for the "acceptance" notice on the tracking, often that's all it shows until the item is delivered. Though they call it "tracking," it really isn't.



Thank you for your response. I checked this morning and the "tracking" updated last night and it should be out for delivery today. Phew!


----------



## uwhuskygirl

Has anyone had experience with a Bonanza seller that won't send an item after it's been paid for? 

I bought and paid for an item on 6/8, emailed on 6/9 for a tracking number, got a reply on 6/13 that she would ship on 6/14 and give me a tracking number then. I have tried contacting her twice since Monday and no response, however, she has listed more items since then, so I know that she's online. I messaged again this morning letting her know that I needed a reply by 6/17 with either a tracking number or status. 

Is there anything else I can do? At what point should I contact my CC company to do a charge back? 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

uwhuskygirl said:


> Has anyone had experience with a Bonanza seller that won't send an item after it's been paid for?
> 
> I bought and paid for an item on 6/8, emailed on 6/9 for a tracking number, got a reply on 6/13 that she would ship on 6/14 and give me a tracking number then. I have tried contacting her twice since Monday and no response, however, she has listed more items since then, so I know that she's online. I messaged again this morning letting her know that I needed a reply by 6/17 with either a tracking number or status.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do? At what point should I contact my CC company to do a charge back?
> 
> Thanks!


Bonanza is pretty good about acting on problems if action is needed.

In this case, although the seller seems rather lax in communication and slow in her shipping speed, since she said she'd shiip on the 14th, I'd give it a week after that to receive it. 

If you don't hear from her by June 21 nor receive the package, I'd file INR through paypal. 

That should get her attention because Paypal will freeze her funds until she provides proof of delivery.

I wouldn't worry about filing with the c.c. company because you have 60 days after a charge hits your account to dispute it. So you have plenty of time.


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

Hello, I have a question regarding a sale on Bonanza. I recently had a nightmare buyer who filed a chargeback with her credit card through paypal after receiving the bag. It worked out fine but I don't want to go through another headache! I just sold another bag today and the buyer paid with e-check and I was wondering if there is any way I can be scammed out of the money when a buyer pays with e-check? As far as I know, I don't think you can do a chargeback with e-check and as soon as the money clears, it has been debited from the buyer's account right? And as long as I send the bag with signature confirmation, there is no worries right? I hope someone can give me an input, thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

hilaryroxmasox said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding a sale on Bonanza. I recently had a nightmare buyer who filed a chargeback with her credit card through paypal after receiving the bag. It worked out fine but I don't want to go through another headache! I just sold another bag today and the buyer paid with e-check and I was wondering if there is any way I can be scammed out of the money when a buyer pays with e-check? As far as I know, I don't think you can do a chargeback with e-check and as soon as the money clears, it has been debited from the buyer's account right? And as long as I send the bag with signature confirmation, there is no worries right? I hope someone can give me an input, thank you!


I think you're right. I've never had a problem with a cleared e-check.

I have had a couple that bounced but I never got the "okay to ship" so the only PITA was the waiting period for it to (not) clear.


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

BeenBurned said:


> I think you're right. I've never had a problem with a cleared e-check.
> 
> I have had a couple that bounced but I never got the "okay to ship" so the only PITA was the waiting period for it to (not) clear.



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

hilaryroxmasox said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## jeNYC

Hello,

Is there an option on Bonanza where I can approve the buyer before they are able to make the purchase?  If so, how do I set it up?  Thank you.


----------



## cathead87

jeNYC said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there an option on Bonanza where I can approve the buyer before they are able to make the purchase? If so, how do I set it up? Thank you.


 
I don't use this feature, but I believe that you go to "My Bonanza", then click "Edit items", then click "Advanced Options", and under Booth Properties you will want to select "no" for "allow items to be purchased with Buy It Now". HTH


----------



## jeNYC

cathead87 said:


> I don't use this feature, but I believe that you go to "My Bonanza", then click "Edit items", then click "Advanced Options", and under Booth Properties you will want to select "no" for "allow items to be purchased with Buy It Now". HTH


 
is the Buy It Now option the same as Add to Cart?  because i don't see the BIN in my booth


----------



## BeenBurned

jeNYC said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there an option on Bonanza where I can approve the buyer before they are able to make the purchase?  If so, how do I set it up?  Thank you.





cathead87 said:


> I don't use this feature, but I believe that you go to "My Bonanza", then click "Edit items", then click "Advanced Options", and under Booth Properties you will want to select "no" for "allow items to be purchased with Buy It Now". HTH





jeNYC said:


> is the Buy It Now option the same as Add to Cart?  because i don't see the BIN in my booth


When you check no, every purchase will come as an offer and you have to accept the order.

I'm not sure the thumbnail is enlarging properly. Here's a screenshot where you check the "no" BIN box:


----------



## jeNYC

BeenBurned said:


> When you check no, every purchase will come as an offer and you have to accept the order.
> 
> I'm not sure the thumbnail is enlarging properly. Here's a screenshot where you check the "no" BIN box:


 

thank you.


----------



## MolMol

I have a question ladies.  I sold an expensive bag on ebay and the user name is someone's first and last name.  The mailing address is someone else's name.  It is a confirmed address.  I emailed the email address given (which is also the first and last name of - same as the ebay user name) and asked her who I should address it to. 

Is this a red flag?  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

MolMol said:


> I have a question ladies.  I sold an expensive bag on ebay and the user name is someone's first and last name.  The mailing address is someone else's name.  It is a confirmed address.  I emailed the email address given (which is also the first and last name of - same as the ebay user name) and asked her who I should address it to.
> 
> Is this a red flag?  Thanks!


Nope. As long as the paypal details page has a green check mark and "okay to ship," you're protected as long as you ship to that address and d.c. shows delivery.


----------



## poptarts

Anyone has experience with Express (USPS) packages to Russia? I have sold something and sent it via Express service last month, record shows local post have attempted three deliveries since June 3rd, unfortunately it doesn't show as the package has been delivered. I have contacted the USPS, the rep confirms the same record. I have then contacted the buyer but she said she has not received the package nor received any deliveries. I've never shipped to Russia before but I'm hesitant to think Express service will take over three weeks.

Another concern I have is that this buyer took a long time to pay (3 reminders and didn't pay 'til I finally opened an unpaid item charge). An identical case happened last year, where a buyer was very responsive 'til it came time to pay, took a long time, finally paid but the record showed several unsuccessful delivery attempts until it finally got routed back to me.  She filed a case with PP claiming I never sent her the package. Even though I had all the paperwork stating my case, PP refunded her right away before the package even got back to me (with no proof of shipping from her end, and the package took a whopping 5 months to get back to me), I thought PP should only refund her once I sell the item again or at least when I get the package back,  since it looked like she had buyer's remorse because the returned package marked recipient refused delivery. 

I hope that's not the case this time around, but want to prepare for the worst. I just emailed pp with a heads-up, but is there any other action I can take with paypal to make sure I'm protected as a seller? The shoes were quite expensive. I would hate to be out that much in my account just because a buyer changed her mind (only assumption at this point of course).

TIA


----------



## CrazyLV

Hello,

is there anyone whom had experience and received 'negative feedback' from the buyer??

I don't remember that eBay system has changed that you can't leave 'negative feedback' on buyer, as you have to 'contact' to eBay as per this link http://pages.ebay.com.au/help/sell/report_problem.html

alas, I have no idea what's should I do?!?!?!?!

HELP!!


----------



## BeenBurned

CrazyLV said:


> Hello,
> 
> is there anyone whom had experience and received 'negative feedback' from the buyer??
> 
> I don't remember that eBay system has changed that you can't leave 'negative feedback' on buyer, as you have to 'contact' to eBay as per this link http://pages.ebay.com.au/help/sell/report_problem.html
> 
> alas, I have no idea what's should I do?!?!?!?!
> 
> HELP!!


It's been a couple of years since ebay changed the feedback policy to all positive for buyers. 

Did your buyer contact you before leaving the feedback? If so, did you try to offer a resolution? 

if you are able to satisfy her, there's a possibility that she might revise the feedback if you request it, but ebay won't help you do it.


----------



## CrazyLV

BeenBurned said:


> It's been a couple of years since ebay changed the feedback policy to all positive for buyers.
> 
> Did your buyer contact you before leaving the feedback? If so, did you try to offer a resolution?
> 
> if you are able to satisfy her, there's a possibility that she might revise the feedback if you request it, but ebay won't help you do it.


 
I should have listen my gut that I am really uncomfortable from in the beginning the way this buyer shows intimidate or bullying me even after.

Actually the item was fully inspected before agree to purchase even all questions were answered before taking the item.

How to put leave negative feedback on this buyer to warn other people about this person attitude??


----------



## BeenBurned

CrazyLV said:


> I should have listen my gut that I am really uncomfortable from in the beginning the way this buyer shows intimidate or bullying me even after.
> 
> Actually the item was fully inspected before agree to purchase even all questions were answered before taking the item.
> 
> How to put leave negative feedback on this buyer to warn other people about this person attitude??


Always listen to your gut. It's usually right. 

You can respond to the neg she left you but you can't leave her a feedback with a negative comment. Many sellers will check a potential buyer's feedback left for others so if you respond to hers, they'll see that. 

If you leave a neg message in a positive buyer feedback, Ebay will remove it and ding your account. Plus you don't want to leave positive feedback, thus increasing her feedback score.


----------



## CrazyLV

BeenBurned said:


> Always listen to your gut. It's usually right.
> 
> You can respond to the neg she left you but you can't leave her a feedback with a negative comment. Many sellers will check a potential buyer's feedback left for others so if you respond to hers, they'll see that.
> 
> If you leave a neg message in a positive buyer feedback, Ebay will remove it and ding your account. Plus you don't want to leave positive feedback, thus increasing her feedback score.


 
thanks and could you tell me where I can find "You can respond to the neg she left you but you can't leave her a feedback with a negative comment."
as I can't find around eBay Australia that you can add comment under negative feedback....
TIA heaps


----------



## BeenBurned

CrazyLV said:


> I should have listen my gut that I am really uncomfortable from in the beginning the way this buyer shows intimidate or bullying me even after.
> 
> Actually the item was fully inspected before agree to purchase even all questions were answered before taking the item.
> 
> How to put leave negative feedback on this buyer to warn other people about this person attitude??





BeenBurned said:


> Always listen to your gut. It's usually right.
> 
> You can respond to the neg she left you but you can't leave her a feedback with a negative comment. Many sellers will check a potential buyer's feedback left for others so if you respond to hers, they'll see that.
> 
> If you leave a neg message in a positive buyer feedback, Ebay will remove it and ding your account. Plus you don't want to leave positive feedback, thus increasing her feedback score.





CrazyLV said:


> thanks and could you tell me where I can find "You can respond to the neg she left you but you can't leave her a feedback with a negative comment."
> as I can't find around eBay Australia that you can add comment under negative feedback....
> TIA heaps


I found this on the AU site: 

http://pages.ebay.com.au/help/feedback/respond.html

*To respond to Feedback another member left for you: *

Go to the Reply to Feedback Received page. You may be asked to sign in. 

Choose the comment you want to respond to, and click the "Reply" link. Enter your response in the box, and click the *Leave Reply *button.


----------



## lovedoxies2

Personally, I like buying from sellers with low feedback as long as it is positive! I feel that they do a better job listing, shipping and communicating because they need that positive feedback! Plus their item does not sell for alot of money, like a top rated seller in most cases, and can get a better deal!


----------



## riry

Hi,

I'm quite worried about a Balenciaga bag that I purchased on Ebay last week on the 15th. I paid immediately on a BIN, and the seller sent a  polite response to my question about when it would ship.

Per her listing, she needed 5 days handling time. In the message she sent me after I paid, she stated that it would be "cutting it close" to get it to me by the end of this month because of the 5 days handling time and the time USPS takes to ship. Btw, this seller lives about 30 miles from me.

I sent her a message on the 20th asking for a shipping date or tracking number. No response. I sent her another message yesterday. Again, no answer. It has now been 7 days since I paid, and nothing from the seller. No tracking number, no message... nothing.

She has all positive feedback, some even for other Balenciagas. The other feedback commends her for immediate shipping, etc...

I've never had this happen before... should I wait a few more days? Contact Ebay?


----------



## BeenBurned

riry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm quite worried about a Balenciaga bag that I purchased on Ebay last week on the 15th. I paid immediately on a BIN, and the seller sent a  polite response to my question about when it would ship.
> 
> Per her listing, she needed 5 days handling time. In the message she sent me after I paid, she stated that it would be "cutting it close" to get it to me by the end of this month because of the 5 days handling time and the time USPS takes to ship. Btw, this seller lives about 30 miles from me.
> 
> I sent her a message on the 20th asking for a shipping date or tracking number. No response. I sent her another message yesterday. Again, no answer. It has now been 7 days since I paid, and nothing from the seller. No tracking number, no message... nothing.
> 
> She has all positive feedback, some even for other Balenciagas. The other feedback commends her for immediate shipping, etc...
> 
> I've never had this happen before... should I wait a few more days? Contact Ebay?


I'd give it a few more days. It's summer time and people sometimes go away and since you have 45 days from the date of the end of the listing, you have plenty of time to file if you don't get it. 

Email her on Monday or Tuesday asking for d.c. number and date she shipped. See what her response is.


----------



## riry

BeenBurned said:


> I'd give it a few more days. It's summer time and people sometimes go away and since you have 45 days from the date of the end of the listing, you have plenty of time to file if you don't get it.
> 
> Email her on Monday or Tuesday asking for d.c. number and date she shipped. See what her response is.



Thanks for the advice, *BB*

I'll go ahead and wait until next Tues to email her again.


----------



## lallybelle

I have a question. Does Paypal want Signature Confirmation & Delivery Confirmation to be protected? I sent a few packages in the past with DC & Insurance, whenever I tried doing SC also, the PO told me I don't need both since with Insurance you need to sign. Since learning of paypal's SC requirement and the trouble some have had because they didn't have it I again tried to do both and was told I couldn't. Is this correct? I sent my last package with just the SC & Insurance. Is this ok, since the SC has tracking? Lucky for me I haven't had any problems but I have 3 items I'm selling and with all the crazy stories lately, I just want to be as safe as I can. TIA.


----------



## northerndancer

The amount of protection recommended on here does seem like a bit of overkill.  But in the world of online selling, it is never a bad idea to fully protect yourself.

For Paypal protection, shipments under $250 (including shipping) require Delivery Confirmation.  Shipments $250 and over require Signature.  You would choose one or the other, not both.  Insurance is helpful if the item gets damaged or is removed/switched from the box during shipment (rare but has been known to happen).


----------



## lallybelle

Ok thank you so much! I just want to do it right and was afraid if the PO told me the wrong thing.


----------



## mangotree

Hello! What happens when you block someone from bidding on your auctions, and they attempt to bid? Do they receive a little messsge saying they have been blocked, or something else?


----------



## northerndancer

lallybelle said:


> Ok thank you so much! I just want to do it right and was afraid if the PO told me the wrong thing.


 
I find the PO employees sometimes look at you like you're crazy when you ask for all the services.


----------



## piosavsfan

Is anyone else having a problem with not getting email notifications for Bonanza messages including purchase confirmations? I have checked my Bonanza email notification settings as well as my email filters and spam to make sure Bonanza emails are not kicked out, but I'm still having a problem. It just started happening a week ago. I have contacted Bonanza support but they are blaming Yahoo and have stopped responding to my emails.


----------



## BeenBurned

piosavsfan said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with not getting email notifications for Bonanza messages including purchase confirmations? I have checked my Bonanza email notification settings as well as my email filters and spam to make sure Bonanza emails are not kicked out, but I'm still having a problem. It just started happening a week ago. I have contacted Bonanza support but they are blaming Yahoo and have stopped responding to my emails.


Yes, they're having problems and are trying to fix them. 

There seems to be a temporary fix if you refresh the page. 

There's a discussion thread about it: Access denied 
http://www.bonanza.com/forums/7/topics/166668?page=1#posts-2314985


----------



## piosavsfan

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, they're having problems and are trying to fix them.
> 
> There seems to be a temporary fix if you refresh the page.
> 
> There's a discussion thread about it: Access denied
> http://www.bonanza.com/forums/7/topics/166668?page=1#posts-2314985


 
Thank you for your response, but my problem is that I have not been receiving the automatically generated email notifications from Bonanza for the past week that should be sent to my Yahoo email account.


----------



## BeenBurned

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you for your response, but my problem is that I have not been receiving the automatically generated email notifications from Bonanza for the past week that should be sent to my Yahoo email account.


Oops, sorry. I didn't read carefully.


----------



## designerloves

Does anyone know anything about the seller eastcoastproperty? I found something I really want to buy, but it would need to be fixed, and I don't want to tarnish the relationship I have with my sales assistant at Chanel...


----------



## noorelnoor

hello..
would you please tell me what to do?
i've bid on  a Yves Saint Laurent  Purse for 364$.the seller doesn't ship to my country.when i told her,, she said she will.but few hours ago..she sent me this "I will not change the price that I told you.
But can I send you invoice directly through paypal for $359.00 plus $70.00 shipping - total $429.00?
I only ask you because paypal takes extra fees when buyer pays from other country, and I have to pay it because my buyer is from abroad. The total fees that I have to pay for this transaction is $69.40. If you'll pay directly through paypal I'll save some money on ebay fees.
This is fabulous purse and I paid much more for it then I'll get.

If you agree we have to cancel our ebay transaction and I'll send you an invoice.
In any case you'll have the same "buyer protection" from paypal as from ebay.
The package will be insured and trackable and you should get it in about 7 business days, maybe sooner.
Please let me know.

- evasmam
she dosen't have a return policy..this is always not cool with me..but i love the purse..
thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Deb9530

I was directed here from the Coach forum, and I am fairly new at the whole eBay experience.  I am looking to make some purchases, and have not sold anything on eBay (maybe down the road).

Why do some listing start with an extremely low price, like $.99, and others start at a reasonable asking price for the item (i.e., $110.50).  Is that a way to get a lot of bidding?


----------



## BeenBurned

Deb9530 said:


> I was directed here from the Coach forum, and I am fairly new at the whole eBay experience.  I am looking to make some purchases, and have not sold anything on eBay (maybe down the road).
> 
> Why do some listing start with an extremely low price, like $.99, and others start at a reasonable asking price for the item (i.e., $110.50).  Is that a way to get a lot of bidding?


There are a couple of reasons why some sellers start the bidding low. Some do it to save fees. Others do it because a low starting price can generate a lot of interest, resulting in a bidding war. 

Personally, I wouldn't have the stomach to start listings at 99 cents, especially in a bad economy when people are more apt to count their pennies. I've seen too many listings where the sellers lost money by taking that chance. 

That's why many sellers start the bidding at the lowest price they're willing and able to sell for.


----------



## Deb9530

Thank you for the insight.



BeenBurned said:


> There are a couple of reasons why some sellers start the bidding low. Some do it to save fees. Others do it because a low starting price can generate a lot of interest, resulting in a bidding war.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have the stomach to start listings at 99 cents, especially in a bad economy when people are more apt to count their pennies. I've seen too many listings where the sellers lost money by taking that chance.
> 
> That's why many sellers start the bidding at the lowest price they're willing and able to sell for.


----------



## BeenBurned

Deb9530 said:


> Thank you for the insight.


You're welcome.


----------



## lallybelle

How do you get your listing back to the first page on Bonanza? I've seen people do this. I can't figure out how. I don't want to redo it...lol.


----------



## BeenBurned

lallybelle said:


> How do you get your listing back to the first page on Bonanza? I've seen people do this. I can't figure out how. I don't want to redo it...lol.


What do you mean? If you're asking about searches, it depends on how you're viewing.

If you put in the keyword and search, they come up by "relevance" first. 

You can choose to filter by the following:

					 						Sort By: 									Relevance 									Highest Price Lowest Price Newest


If it's a new listing and you sort by "newest," it'll come up on the first page.


----------



## noshoepolish

Or if you are selling something, do a duplicate listing, delete the old one and update your booth.  (I think this is what you mean and I think this is how you do it).


----------



## lallybelle

noshoepolish said:


> Or if you are selling something, do a duplicate listing, delete the old one and update your booth. (I think this is what you mean and I think this is how you do it).


 
Yes! That's it. I thought it was something like that, but it never moved. I think I was deleteing the new copy instead of the old. Now I got it...LOL! Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

I had a listing end on ebay today. The winning bidder is from Russia. I have it stated in my auction "U.S. Bidders only" and all international exclusions are checked in my listing. How was she still able to place a bid? I'm sooooo aggrivated!


----------



## noshoepolish

There is a glitch.  I received an offer from someone in Thailand last week.  Luckily I saw it.

Maybe your buyer is using a shipping comany?  If not, call ebay.


----------



## NANI1972

Nope she's not using a shipping company. There has to be a glich. Thanks for your input  I appreciate it.


----------



## Yikkie

Hi quick question: once a chargeback is raised (by buyer to the credit card company), how soon does seller get notified by PayPal? It is usually within a week or so?


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikkie said:


> Hi quick question: once a chargeback is raised (by buyer to the credit card company), how soon does seller get notified by PayPal? It is usually within a week or so?


It might take a day or so (maybe more) for the c.c. company to determine whether the chargeback is warranted but once they issue it (i.e., once they determine that there's good reason to investigate), Paypal knows almost immediately.


----------



## Yikkie

BeenBurned said:


> It might take a day or so (maybe more) for the c.c. company to determine whether the chargeback is warranted but once they issue it (i.e., once they determine that there's good reason to investigate), Paypal knows almost immediately.


 
Thanks *BeenBurned*, for your feedback. The Bank has told me that they have raised a chargeback under the reason 'credit not processed', since the seller claims that she has instructed PayPal to refund but I have not received it in my account. Let's hope this can be resolved very quickly and I can get my money back!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikkie said:


> Thanks *BeenBurned*, for your feedback. The Bank has told me that they have raised a chargeback under the reason 'credit not processed', since the seller claims that she has instructed PayPal to refund but I have not received it in my account. Let's hope this can be resolved very quickly and I can get my money back!!


You're welcome and good luck.

It was a really dumb move by your seller. Had she just refunded you, she wouldn't have been hit with the additional chargeback fee that Paypal will charge her.


----------



## Yikkie

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome and good luck.
> 
> It was a really dumb move by your seller. Had she just refunded you, she wouldn't have been hit with the additional chargeback fee that Paypal will charge her.


 
Yeah. I guess she thought she could play some trick to keep the money. Little did she know I have superb advisors on TPF  You all have been such a GREAT help! I could have lost the last opportunity to recover my funds had I not posted on here. MANY thanks to all who have provided valuable advice!


----------



## vikianderson

*not sure if this has been mentioned already but i have just managed to delete my previously imported ebay feedback on Bonanza !!  i didn't realize that in "re~importing" more feedback you automatically cancel any you have imported already & the team at Bonanza can't reinstate it again.  i am NOT happy about this at all. 

also, i happened to notice that i have apparently had 64 transactions on Bonanza, although only 39 have left feedback! what a load of  i have had 39 transactions & no more! they're checking it out for me.  just make sure they've got your own info all present & correct :salute:*


----------



## vikianderson

*^ ^ just to elaborate on the above.  almost 3 years ago i closed my original ebay account, opened a Bonanza account & imported my feedback. i decided to open a new ebay account just before xmas & today i imported a feedback of 1 to my Bonanza account.  By doing this, i automatically cancelled all the feedback i had imported previously.  this cannot be right, surely ?! *


----------



## Hallie126

Hi everyone, quick question:

I'm a total ebay newb. I've been on Bonanza for a few months, but the whole ebay bidding thing is new to me. I have an item up that someone messaged me about and asked if I would "hold" it for her until Friday (tomorrow). My item is still up though, even though I put "hold" at the end of the title, and someone else has bid on it. Do I have to give it to the actual bidder? Or can I reject a bid since someone else asked me about it first? 

Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Yikkie

Does anyone have any idea what the *average turnaround *is for PayPal to review any evidence provided by seller in the case of a chargeback?

I understand it can take up to 30 days, but just wonder what is the average duration before they would revert to the CC company.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hallie126 said:


> Hi everyone, quick question:
> 
> I'm a total ebay newb. I've been on Bonanza for a few months, but the whole ebay bidding thing is new to me. I have an item up that someone messaged me about and asked if I would "hold" it for her until Friday (tomorrow). My item is still up though, even though I put "hold" at the end of the title, and someone else has bid on it. Do I have to give it to the actual bidder? Or can I reject a bid since someone else asked me about it first?
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated!


If your item is an auction listing, why would she request that you "hold" it? That's unfair to you (as seller) and to other buyers who bid on it.

IMO, you should let the original buyer (for whom you're holding it) that since it has a bid, you cannot hold it and the auction will have to proceed as originally posted. 

If she's interested in it, she should bid just as any other bidders would do. It would be unfair to the bidder who placed her bid in good fair for you to cancel her bid. 

And consider that the original buyer may even change her mind and not come back to buy from you.

Do yourself a favor and either have BIN listings where the interested party can buy it immediately or do an auction and wait it out.


----------



## Hallie126

Ok, thank you so much for the information! I've definitely learned a lesson from my first selling experience.

I have another question also. Is there anyway to request immediate payment when I'm doing an auction listing without a "but it now" option?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hallie126 said:


> Ok, thank you so much for the information! I've definitely learned a lesson from my first selling experience.
> 
> I have another question also. Is there anyway to request immediate payment when I'm doing an auction listing without a "but it now" option?


No, auctions don't have an immediate payment option.


----------



## raleighgoods

this is kind of a random question, but I've always been curious: how do people have such large quantities of items (example I'm thinking of is loubs) that have never even been worn, yet they are willing to sell them for less than retail??


----------



## abbyrhode

Apologies if this has already been answered somewhere.

How long do you usually wait to report a NPB/relist? I sold a bag Monday afternoon and I haven't heard anything from the buyer. I've messaged twice asking if she's still interested in the bag and that if she needs more time to pay, it's fine as long as she lets me know. I've sold items and in the past and while it took close to a week to receive payment sometimes, everyone messaged me saying they needed more time but intended to pay. Should I take her silence as buyer's remorse and that she doesn't want the bag any more? How much time should I give her? I know 4 days is the minimum to open a NPB on eBay.


----------



## noshoepolish

8 days.  I wait until the case is closed.  I have the automatic setting.


----------



## abbyrhode

noshoepolish said:


> 8 days.  I wait until the case is closed.  I have the automatic setting.



8 days to relist or 8 days to report NPB and open a case? Thanks.


----------



## noshoepolish

8 days total - 4 & 4  report at 4, close at 8 and relist.


----------



## Beach Bum

Im getting worried.I sent a HIGH value item to AUstralia on JULY 8.The last available tracking says it was dispatched from NY to AUstralia on JULY 8th..and now NOTHING.I called and reported it...they said it takes 1-5 days to hear back.its insured,(thank gawd)..but how long before i really worry?!!!!!!!!!!!(I sent it USPS EXPRESS MAIL)


----------



## northerndancer

Australia has one of the (if not the) highest thresholds before customs are applied, i.e.  $1K.  But I have observed that for eligible items, customs does do its due diligence.  AU customs has more time to spend than countries with a MUCH lower threshold .   So, assuming your high value item was worth >$1K, customs is probably spending some time evaluating it.


----------



## Beach Bum

^BUT it doesnt even say RECEIVED in AUstralia...JUST says left NY..thats my concern!


----------



## Coach12

http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/abu/y206/m06/abu0169/s05

Interesting article that my husband found.


----------



## northerndancer

Beach Bum said:


> ^BUT it doesnt even say RECEIVED in AUstralia...JUST says left NY..thats my concern!


 
Its only been just over a week so I wouldn't worry yet.  Sometimes tracking is slow to update.  Did you try tracking on the Australia Post website http://auspost.com.au/track/?  I don't know about Australia in particular but sometimes tracking at the destination updates before tracking at the origination.


----------



## Beach Bum

^ gonna try now..thanks!!


----------



## Beach Bum

I checked their website and NO tracking after it left NYC on July 8....i called usps and they r looking into it.should i be worried?!


----------



## peaceonearth

Beach Bum said:


> I checked their website and NO tracking after it left NYC on July 8....i called usps and they r looking into it.should i be worried?!


 don't worry i have shipped an item same way express international to perth Australia and it took 12 days! but she had to pay 30% in custom fees! 
if you wrote the postal code in the small squers on the shipping slip , you should be able to get your money back ,cause i am sure it passed the guarnteed delivery day.
hope this help.


----------



## Beach Bum

^THANKS...ive been so worried!Never had an item late before!its almost 3000.00 insured!(Thank GOD i insured fully !)My stomach will be in knots till it gets there!


----------



## northerndancer

^^^ Hopefully there's some news by now.  Things rarely get lost.  But insurance sure is nice for the peace of mind you get and to cover you in the unlikely event that something does go missing.


----------



## Beach Bum

northerndancer said:


> ^^^ Hopefully there's some news by now.  Things rarely get lost.  But insurance sure is nice for the peace of mind you get and to cover you in the unlikely event that something does go missing.



Still no news... Ugh. No updates on tracking too


----------



## mizsunshyne

Dolly Blue said:


> Hi everyone. I just joined today as I am looking for some advice and hope someone can help?
> 
> Ive been buying on ebay and bonanza for a while and have good Buyer feedback but have never sold anything. Ive given anything decent to the charity shop previously but Ive now got some things, new and used, that I'd like to get some money for. Mainly shoes, clothes and bags.
> 
> What is the best place to sell to get the best price and is it best to sell by auction or Buy Now?
> 
> Ebay or Bonanza or you could even craigslist it
> 
> I'd like to get authentications on my Paul Smith, Vivienne Westwood and Burberry items by The Purse Forum before I list them. How do I do this please?
> 
> Go to the AT threads designated for the designers; if there are no thread for that brand go to ATS thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html
> 
> Is it OK to then put a link in the listing to refer buyers to this authentication?
> 
> That is fine (I think) as long as you don't put your listings here on PF.
> 
> Is it helpful to put in the listing that I am a TPF member, although I only just joined, lol!
> 
> That is a 50/50 question. I personally don't do it. Saying your a tPF member doesn't always guarantee anything since anyone can say anything being a member or not.
> 
> Thanks for any input you have.
> 
> Dolly Blue



My answers are in red.


----------



## BeenBurned

> Is it OK to then put a link in the listing to refer buyers to this authentication?
> 
> That is fine (I think) as long as you don't put your listings here on PF.


You might want to check ebay's "outside links" policy on that. I'm not sure they allow it. 

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-links.html


----------



## Micole

This may be a very silly question, but I've only ever bid on ebay twice so I have no proper reference point. When I won my first item, I paid immediately and the seller and I touched base moments after I won. When I won my second, again, I paid immediately but haven't gotten a reply from the seller. Should I expect a reply, or just await my purchase? What is the usual protocol? Just wondering. I'm not at all concerned, just curious!


----------



## Beach Bum

^Micole....some ebayers are very friendly..others not.I always message people..it makes me feel better to know them etc.
If u r ever uneasy..Take the first step and message them your self!It helps with peace of mind.


----------



## Micole

^Thanks for your reply! We'd corresponded briefly at the start, and she seems super friendly. I too, like to know people as well. I sent a message after I won thanking her, and I guess she's just busy sending all her items off to the winners. I just wasn't sure what was considered the norm on ebay. But I'm two for two so far, so I'm happy!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just a quick question: 

I recently sold a bag on bonanza and the buyer and I had relatively decent communication through bonanza email prior to the purchase. I sent the bag (insured and with tracking) and the parcel was successfully delivered to her address (confirmed through paypal). Little did I know, the buyer informed me through email that she was on vacation (I wouldn't have sent it out so early if I knew she was on vacation) but supposedly she's back at the address now since Monday. I have sent a couple of emails to her regarding the parcel as a courtesy follow up (especially since it was delivered but someone else signed the delivery) but so far no response at all. I'm just a bit concerned because I don't want to be scammed about missing delivery or any other issues...

Should I send out another email to the buyer or just wait for the buyer to get back in touch with me?


----------



## BeenBurned

GhstDreamer said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> I recently sold a bag on bonanza and the buyer and I had relatively decent communication through bonanza email prior to the purchase. I sent the bag (insured and with tracking) and the parcel was successfully delivered to her address (confirmed through paypal). Little did I know, the buyer informed me through email that she was on vacation (I wouldn't have sent it out so early if I knew she was on vacation) but supposedly she's back at the address now since Monday. I have sent a couple of emails to her regarding the parcel as a courtesy follow up (especially since it was delivered but someone else signed the delivery) but so far no response at all. I'm just a bit concerned because I don't want to be scammed about missing delivery or any other issues...
> 
> Should I send out another email to the buyer or just wait for the buyer to get back in touch with me?


I know that insured mail over a certain pricepoint requires a signature from the p.o. but if the total price paid by the buyer was $250 or more, you needed signature confirmation for paypal protection.

If the buyer isn't disputing receipt of the package, I wouldn't worry about it. Chances are, you would have heard if she didn't get it.


----------



## GhstDreamer

BeenBurned said:


> I know that insured mail over a certain pricepoint requires a signature from the p.o. but if the total price paid by the buyer was $250 or more, you needed signature confirmation for paypal protection.
> 
> If the buyer isn't disputing receipt of the package, I wouldn't worry about it. Chances are, you would have heard if she didn't get it.



Thanks for your answer!

I'm just getting paranoid I guess.


----------



## mizsunshyne

What does *bay consider "personal or business website"? Is PF included?


----------



## Belladiva79

Is it ok to ship an item purchased outside of ebay to unconfirmed address, though it says "OK to Ship"?


----------



## noorelnoor

hi all.. 
please help me..
if a seller sold me a purse..then i discover that it is not authentic..what should I do?
will he take it back and give me back my money?
what should I do?


----------



## mizsunshyne

Belladiva79 said:


> Is it ok to ship an item purchased outside of ebay to unconfirmed address, though it says "OK to Ship"?



As long as PP says "Ok to ship", you can ship the item.



noorelnoor said:


> hi all..
> please help me..
> if a seller sold me a purse..then i discover that it is not authentic..what should I do?
> will he take it back and give me back my money?
> what should I do?



http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html


----------



## noorelnoor

thank you so much ..


----------



## Janye

I am being attached via ebay messages from a crazy seller who sold me a fake juicy item. I won the claim, got my money and they keep messaging me. How the heck do I block them from messaging me altogether ???


----------



## lisanmoose

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...WH_Handbags&hash=item27bcd8fc86#ht_7303wt_754


I'm not sure where to post this, but I need help identifying the bag in this auction.  Is this the correct place?  TIA!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I don't know if I should start a new thread on this. I recently posted about a recent bag I sold and how the buyer emailed me regarding how she could not pick up the parcel because she was on her vacation. Later that week, I was sent an email from the buyer that now the parcel is at her parents' home and was not in fact her own address. The buyer didn't have time to pick up the parcel. Now over two weeks later, the buyer just informed me she finally opened the parcel and found the bag to be very worned compared to the pics. I had close up pics of the bag no photoshopping and described it in excellent condition because it was when I placed it in the box two and half weeks ago. Even before purchase, I informed the buyer in my post that I have additional pics if she wanted them but the buyer never requested any additional pics. I'm afraid that the buyer might have actually opened the parcel and have used the bag during these two and half weeks. I haven't answered back her email because I have no idea what I should do. Should I request for her pics of the bag first before telling her to send the bag back to me?


----------



## lisanmoose

lisanmoose said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...WH_Handbags&hash=item27bcd8fc86#ht_7303wt_754
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where to post this, but I need help identifying the bag in this auction.  Is this the correct place?  TIA!



Nevermind ... I found the appropriate section!


----------



## Micole

Hi! I have another question. I've only ever made 3 purchases on ebay. The minute I win, I pay. My question is: How long do sellers usually wait to ship after receiving payment? I won an item last week (July 17) that has yet to ship. The estimated delivery date was between yesterday and August 2. Does that mean she will ship during that time period, or it will arrive around then? I don't want to contact her and be a bother if it actually means that's when she will ship. I'm in no rush, I'm just curious. The other item I won was 2 days ago and the amazing seller shipped this morning!


----------



## noshoepolish

it should say on the shipping page what time frame the seller usually ships in.  How do you know it was not shipped?  Did you pay with a credit card?


----------



## Goldenek

nevermind... question answered.


----------



## Micole

I paid through paypal.. I just wasn't sure if the time frame noted meant delivery date or shipping date..


----------



## jtc103

Micole said:


> Hi! I have another question. I've only ever made 3 purchases on ebay. The minute I win, I pay. My question is: How long do sellers usually wait to ship after receiving payment? I won an item last week (July 17) that has yet to ship. The estimated delivery date was between yesterday and August 2. Does that mean she will ship during that time period, or it will arrive around then? I don't want to contact her and be a bother if it actually means that's when she will ship. I'm in no rush, I'm just curious. The other item I won was 2 days ago and the amazing seller shipped this morning!


 
If the listing is not clear as to when the seller ships you could send the seller a message asking for this information.  It's not a bother.  As a buyer, that's your right.  Sometimes I see listings that say shipment will not happen because they are on vacation or something.  So this could be the case?


----------



## Micole

Thank you so much for your reply! I shall write her tomorrow and ask.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Have you guys ever sold an item but changed your mind on selling it before you shipped it out? I'm having 2nd thoughts but don't know what will happen if I just refund the buyers $??


----------



## BeenBurned

luvmy3girls said:


> Have you guys ever sold an item but changed your mind on selling it before you shipped it out? I'm having 2nd thoughts but don't know what will happen if I just refund the buyers $??


While it's understandable that it can happen, if the buyer really wants the item and reports you to ebay as a non-performing seller, you can get suspended or restricted. 

If an item is listed for sale, the policy is a contract requiring you to sell for to the high bidder. 

Here's the policy: 

_If you sold an item, but you no longer want to complete the sale, it's best to contact your buyer and explain what's going on.  

The  buyer might release you from your commitment to sell the item. If the  buyer agrees, you can cancel the transaction and receive a credit on  your final value fee.  

Here's how it works:  
1. You open a case to cancel the transaction.  
2. The buyer has up to 7 days to respond.  

If  the buyer agrees to the cancellation, the case is automatically closed  and the transaction is canceled. You'll receive a credit on your final  value fee within 7-10 days.  _

_If the buyer doesn't agree, you'll need to complete the sale. Not completing a sale may be a violation of our selling practices policy and may lead to limits on your selling privileges._


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks for the info. I went ahead and mailed the bag..even though it was really hard and I was having 2nd thoughts


----------



## BeenBurned

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^thanks for the info. I went ahead and mailed the bag..even though it was really hard and I was having 2nd thoughts


You did the right thing. Unfortunately, many of us have sold and re-bought bags over the years after deciding that we shouldn't have gotten rid of them in the first place.


----------



## stylishbebe

is there a search option on ebay where you can find recent sold items and the price they went for? i'm a noob as a seller on ebay and just want to research how much to list a few things. TIA!


----------



## noshoepolish

Put something meaningful in the search box.  The click on advance search.  Check the comleted box.


----------



## BeenBurned

stylishbebe said:


> is there a search option on ebay where you can find recent sold items and the price they went for? i'm a noob as a seller on ebay and just want to research how much to list a few things. TIA!


Put the search keyword(s) in the search box, scroll down the left side of the page, find "completed listings" under "Show Only" and click.


----------



## stylishbebe

BeenBurned said:


> Put the search keyword(s) in the search box, scroll down the left side of the page, find "completed listings" under "Show Only" and click.



Thank You, Thank you! lol 6 years on ebay and never knew this existed.


----------



## Micole

Another question! I'm so new here.. I received a lovely item today. It was never marked as "shipped", but it arrived within the delivery estimate window. I left excellent feedback, and although it is showing up in the seller's profile, ebay is still alerting me that I have yet to leave feedback. In my purchase history, there is no indication that I did indeed leave the feedback I did. Why is that?? Does anyone know?


----------



## Micole

^Nm! An hour or so later, it seems to have sorted itself out!


----------



## BeenBurned

stylishbebe said:


> Thank You, Thank you! lol 6 years on ebay and never knew this existed.


You're welcome.


----------



## jeNYC

Hello, my item on Bonanza used to be searchable and now, when I type in the item in the search box, my bag does not show up along with other people's items that are for sale.  I have updated my booth repeatedly before and recently and it still does not work.  The item also has a green light which mean it's activated.  Please help.  Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

jeNYC said:


> Hello, my item on Bonanza used to be searchable and now, when I type in the item in the search box, my bag does not show up along with other people's items that are for sale.  I have updated my booth repeatedly before and recently and it still does not work.  The item also has a green light which mean it's activated.  Please help.  Thank you.


I've heard other complaints about the same thing. You might try emailing support@bonanza.com to make them aware. (My guess is that they are aware and working on a solution.)


----------



## jeNYC

BeenBurned said:


> I've heard other complaints about the same thing. You might try emailing support@bonanza.com to make them aware. (My guess is that they are aware and working on a solution.)




Oh i submitted the form on their contact page.  this has been happening for a few weeks already but its good to know that its not only happening to me!


----------



## noshoepolish

I have a bunch of stuff not showing up.  I am debating whether I am going to waste my time with their website anymore.


----------



## Yikkie

I recently filed a credit card chargeback for a PayPal purchase and the latest update shows that PayPal has closed the case due to "insufficient evidence to dispute the chargeback". Does that mean I will very likely get my money back?

Sorry to sound really ignorant...this is the first time I filed for a chargeback (and hopefully the last time too! Sigh!).


----------



## MolMol

Hi - I purchased a bag on Bonanza and the seller is asking me to use paypal and mark as gift but go outside of Bonanza so she doesn't incur the fees.  Is this safe? Am I protected if she doesn't send me anything?  Please help!


----------



## GhstDreamer

MolMol said:


> Hi - I purchased a bag on Bonanza and the seller is asking me to use paypal and mark as gift but go outside of Bonanza so she doesn't incur the fees.  Is this safe? Am I protected if she doesn't send me anything?  Please help!



Do not do it! If the bag goes missing during delivery you will at a lost. If an item is over $250, I believe it must be insured as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikkie said:


> I recently filed a credit card chargeback for a PayPal purchase and the latest update shows that PayPal has closed the case due to "insufficient evidence to dispute the chargeback". Does that mean I will very likely get my money back?
> 
> Sorry to sound really ignorant...this is the first time I filed for a chargeback (and hopefully the last time too! Sigh!).


That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

MolMol said:


> Hi - I purchased a bag on Bonanza and the seller is asking me to use paypal and mark as gift but go outside of Bonanza so she doesn't incur the fees.  Is this safe? Am I protected if she doesn't send me anything?  Please help!





GhstDreamer said:


> Do not do it! If the bag goes missing during delivery you will at a lost. If an item is over $250, I believe it must be insured as well.


Not only that but Bonz fees are so low that cheating them out of their minimal earned take is ridiculous, not to mention dishonest and unethical. 

We all complain about ebay's high fees and Bonz offered an alternative with substantial savings. If sellers scr3w Bonz out of its fees, at best, they'll raise them even more but at worst, they could (potentially) be forced to discontinue their website if enough people go outside of the venue. 

As for marking the item as a gift, you'd be lying on a legal document (customs form) and perjuring yourself. 

If the buyer wants to buy from a seller in another country, she should be willing to pay the fees involved in making that purchase. 

Don't go outside of Bonz and don't lie on the customs form.



> If an item is over $250, I believe it must be insured as well.


Insurance isn't necessary but signature confirmation is required for seller protection. Insurance is recommended as it's for your own protection but not required.


----------



## MolMol

BeenBurned said:


> Not only that but Bonz fees are so low that cheating them out of their minimal earned take is ridiculous, not to mention dishonest and unethical.
> 
> We all complain about ebay's high fees and Bonz offered an alternative with substantial savings. If sellers scr3w Bonz out of its fees, at best, they'll raise them even more but at worst, they could (potentially) be forced to discontinue their website if enough people go outside of the venue.
> 
> As for marking the item as a gift, you'd be lying on a legal document (customs form) and perjuring yourself.
> 
> If the buyer wants to buy from a seller in another country, she should be willing to pay the fees involved in making that purchase.
> 
> Don't go outside of Bonz and don't lie on the customs form.
> 
> 
> Insurance isn't necessary but signature confirmation is required for seller protection. Insurance is recommended as it's for your own protection but not required.



i agree! I told the seller that it wasn't cool and she was annoyed but oh well.  it is actually all in the US so no customs form is required. thanks for your input!


----------



## BeenBurned

MolMol said:


> i agree! I told the seller that it wasn't cool and she was annoyed but oh well.  it is actually all in the US so no customs form is required. thanks for your input!


Then what's with asking you to mark as a gift?


----------



## MolMol

BeenBurned said:


> Then what's with asking you to mark as a gift?



The item was $600.  When I paid thru Bonanza she only got $582.  She is saying if I put it as a gift thru paypal she would have gotten $600.  IDK I didn't do it haha


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Then what's with asking you to mark as a gift?            





MolMol said:


> The item was $600.  When I paid thru Bonanza she only got $582.  She is saying if I put it as a gift thru paypal she would have gotten $600.  IDK I didn't do it haha



Ah! I see. I'm glad you didn't do it.


----------



## creighbaby

Hello,
Is there a way to see what a seller has sold in the past year on bonanza? If so, can someone tell me the steps. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

creighbaby said:


> Hello,
> Is there a way to see what a seller has sold in the past year on bonanza? If so, can someone tell me the steps.
> 
> Thank you!!!


I've never been able to find a way to see completed listings unless buyers leave feedback. And fewer than 25% of buyers leave feedback on Bonz.


If' there's a way to see it, I hope someone posts.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hi I have a question about USPS. I'm a pretty new seller and I'm not familiar with how USPS works. I apologize if this question has been asked before.

What I would like to know is what does "address verification" mean? I sent the parcel by Expedited Canada Post and it arrived at the buyer's local postal office but is not delivered. I've been monitoring its status for more than a week from Canada Post's website and it still says "Item on hold at postal facility to verify address of recipient."

I've checked over the buyer's address which is real and it's also a confirmed address according Paypal, so why do they still need to verify the address?

I've contacted the buyer twice but never got a response back.

What's going on???

Thank you!!!


----------



## shopaholism

BeenBurned said:


> Not only that but Bonz fees are so low that cheating them out of their minimal earned take is ridiculous, not to mention dishonest and unethical.
> 
> We all complain about ebay's high fees and Bonz offered an alternative with substantial savings. If sellers scr3w Bonz out of its fees, at best, they'll raise them even more but at worst, they could (potentially) be forced to discontinue their website if enough people go outside of the venue.
> 
> As for marking the item as a gift, you'd be lying on a legal document (customs form) and perjuring yourself.
> 
> If the buyer wants to buy from a seller in another country, she should be willing to pay the fees involved in making that purchase.
> 
> Don't go outside of Bonz and don't lie on the customs form.


 
While I mostly agree (definitely about the devaluing)--Bonanza was quite dishonest with me in that, on ALL my Ebay-imported listings, they marked them as Price Negotiable, despite the fact that at the time, none of my Ebay listings were marked as such. I didn't notice this until a buyer submitted an offer an an already very low-priced pair. I was so angry with Bonanza for this that the buyer and I went off-site--not only so I could afford to sell her the jeans for the proposed price, but mostly to stick it to em! I then wrote a stern email to support, and a nice employee disabled the Price Negotiable checkbox for all my current and future imported listings. For goodness sake...it's the x Boutique, not the x Flea Market! Ugh. So in that case, I think they deserved it.


----------



## BeenBurned

shopaholism said:


> While I mostly agree (definitely about the devaluing)--Bonanza was quite dishonest with me in that, on ALL my Ebay-imported listings, they marked them as Price Negotiable, despite the fact that at the time, none of my Ebay listings were marked as such. I didn't notice this until a buyer submitted an offer an an already very low-priced pair. I was so angry with Bonanza for this that the buyer and I went off-site--not only so I could afford to sell her the jeans for the proposed price, but mostly to stick it to em! I then wrote a stern email to support, and a nice employee disabled the Price Negotiable checkbox for all my current and future imported listings. For goodness sake...it's the xxxxxx! Ugh. So in that case, I think they deserved it.


I think what happened in your case was something that has been discussed on their boards.

When you  import your ebay listings, if you have auction listings, you need to go in and edit the prices (either individually or batch-edit). Otherwise, they import at the starting bid price. 

I'm not sure how the "price negotiable" thing happened but AFAIK, that's something you check off, either when editing your listing(s) or in batch editing them. I don't think that was a "Bonz glitch."

But your "sticking it to 'em because they deserved it" is immature and although it may have made you feel better, it didn't save you much. Until recently, their fees had a max of $10 (and the $10 fees was for items over $1000K.)


----------



## Jeannam2008

I don't want to make a whole new thread on this, and I don't want to post this person in the no pay thread yet. But I sold a juicy couture bracelet on eBay last week and the auction ended on 08/07 I have YET to receive payment from the buyer. I sent her 2 invoices, and even a message about how I need that payment. I'm about to contact her again warning her if I don't get a payment by the 11th I will be reporting her to eBay and she will not be getting the bracelet I'll just resell it

Okay and I just looked at her feedback, she's been reported a few times for not paying...


----------



## justbuynpurses

shopaholism said:


> While I mostly agree (definitely about the devaluing)--Bonanza was quite dishonest with me in that, on ALL my Ebay-imported listings, they marked them as Price Negotiable, despite the fact that at the time, none of my Ebay listings were marked as such. I didn't notice this until a buyer submitted an offer an an already very low-priced pair. I was so angry with Bonanza for this that the buyer and I went off-site--not only so I could afford to sell her the jeans for the proposed price, but mostly to stick it to em! I then wrote a stern email to support, and a nice employee disabled the Price Negotiable checkbox for all my current and future imported listings. For goodness sake...it's the x! Ugh. So in that case, I think they deserved it.




When your importing your listings, there is a box checked if you want your items to have best offer. You have to uncheck that box.


----------



## justbuynpurses

Oh and just thinking more about your comment. Seriously? I think you better stick to eBay if you think your getting screwed by Bonanza?? How much would your eBay fee's have been and couldn't you have nicely told the buyer that the price negotiation was a mistake instead of screwing Bonanza out of what $5-$10. WOW!!! 

Why not list on Bonanza first to see if your items sell. If it doesn't, list it on eBay. So when Bonanza imported your listings you didn't uncheck the box. How is that their fault?


----------



## BeenBurned

Jeannam2008 said:


> I don't want to make a whole new thread on this, and I don't want to post this person in the no pay thread yet. But I sold a juicy couture bracelet on eBay last week and the auction ended on 08/07 I have YET to receive payment from the buyer. I sent her 2 invoices, and even a message about how I need that payment. I'm about to contact her again warning her if I don't get a payment by the 11th I will be reporting her to eBay and she will not be getting the bracelet I'll just resell it
> 
> Okay and I just looked at her feedback, she's been reported a few times for not paying...


Although the buyer should have responded at least once to your messages, I think you're being a bit impatient.

Item sold on 8/7 and now, 2 days later, you've already sent 2 invoices? Sheesh! I don't know what time the listing closed, what time zone the buyer is in or what timezone you're in but time differences might account for some delay in responding. 

Additionally, she might work on Monday and Tuesday or could be on vacation for a couple of days. 

Now that you've already bombarded her with 2 invoices in 2 days, just wait till day 4 and if she doesn't respond, you can file for non-payment at that time. 

In the future, I would recommend invoice #1 at the close of the auction, invoice #2 on day 3 or 4 and then, if you don't get a response, file for non-payment.


----------



## Jeannam2008

BeenBurned said:


> Although the buyer should have responded at least once to your messages, I think you're being a bit impatient.
> 
> Item sold on 8/7 and now, 2 days later, you've already sent 2 invoices? Sheesh! I don't know what time the listing closed, what time zone the buyer is in or what timezone you're in but time differences might account for some delay in responding.
> 
> Additionally, she might work on Monday and Tuesday or could be on vacation for a couple of days.
> 
> Now that you've already bombarded her with 2 invoices in 2 days, just wait till day 4 and if she doesn't respond, you can file for non-payment at that time.
> 
> In the future, I would recommend invoice #1 at the close of the auction, invoice #2 on day 3 or 4 and then, if you don't get a response, file for non-payment.




This person has numerous feedback from other sellers for never paying for an item. She's been reported 5 times in the past. I went back though her feedback. She never responds to sellers and in many cases has never even paid...


----------



## shopaholism

BeenBurned said:


> I think what happened in your case was something that has been discussed on their boards.
> 
> When you import your ebay listings, if you have auction listings, you need to go in and edit the prices (either individually or batch-edit). Otherwise, they import at the starting bid price.


 
That may be true for auctions--I've never tried it that way. The thing is, I didn't have any auction listings--they were all (at the time) BINs with immediate payment required, no auction-style available. It seemed that the prices were all accurate when they imported, but there was absolutely no reason for them to default to the Price Negotiable option when I had not put a Best Offer option on any of the listings to be imported.



> I'm not sure how the "price negotiable" thing happened but AFAIK, that's something you check off, either when editing your listing(s) or in batch editing them. I don't think that was a "Bonz glitch."


 
It does show up within batch editing, but it doesn't show up when you go to import listings (which is more important for me, because I don't do any batch editing within Bonanza unless absolutely necessary)--the only thing there was available to uncheck was "Discount each item by the percentage I'll save by selling on Bonanza" or some BS like that. The other items are always unchecked by default, and Price Negotiable was not one of them. It wasn't until I yelled at tech support that I found out that you actually have to go in and batch edit everything to take the Negotiable option off. They did not make that apparent in the least, anywhere on the site, and I think it should be reasonably expected that your Ebay listings will be imported with the same settings they had while on Ebay...so it was rather underhanded of them to conceal (or at least, not reveal in an obvious manner) that they'd be adding Best Offer options to all your imported listings. I think the tech support person understood that, so I don't know if they've changed things since then. (I carried out the off-site transaction with the 7FAM jeans buyer before contacting tech support, and I only honored her offer because it was the site's fault and not hers.)


----------



## skittlbrau

Hey All - for those who regularly ship to Canada, how long does Priority mail tend to take?


----------



## noshoepolish

3 weeks if they are all caught up from the stoppage.


----------



## BeenBurned

skittlbrau said:


> Hey All - for those who regularly ship to Canada, how long does Priority mail tend to take?





noshoepolish said:


> 3 weeks if they are all caught up from the stoppage.


My packages have gotten there as quickly as less than a week or can take as long as a month. 

Canada is one of the slowest countries.


----------



## shopaholism

^yup :/ I stupidly shipped a pair of True Religions to BC via Priority (because the buyer was trying to lowball me, and I kind of wanted to get rid of that pair)...2 weeks later he's wondering where his package is because there's no sign of tracking past my area's sort facility. I'm really hoping it's a delay rather than a package lost at customs...

To save yourselves the headache...ship Express, no matter what. :S


----------



## skittlbrau

Well, my tracking for this package now shows:

Processed Through Sort Facility, Aug-10-11, 11:15 AM
Customs Clearance, Aug-10-11, 11:15 AM
Processed Through Sort Facility, Aug-07-11, 08:21 AM, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
Arrived at Sort Facility, Aug-07-11, 08:01 AM, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
Processed through Sort Facility, Aug-05-11, 19:26 PM, BETHPAGE, NY, 11714
Acceptance, Aug-05-11, 12:56 PM, NEW YORK, NY, 10017

Hooray!  Progress is being made


----------



## Jeannam2008

Still no response from the buyer...she will be reported tomorrow which is when eBay will let me open a case!


----------



## Amaryllix

I have an eBay buyer who took two days to pay after the auction ended - but immediately after I sent them an invoice today. I offer Priority for a flat fee of $12 and then free Local Pickup. Apparently I must have not paid too much attention to the invoice I sent, but when I received payment it was only for the auction's amount - no shipping costs. The buyer had selected Local Pickup for shipping (because it was free)... but he lives a state away. 

I sent a polite eBay message asking if he did indeed intend to pick up the item (unlikely). My question is, if he refuses to pay for shipping am I SOL and have to ship the item anyway? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Amaryllix said:


> I have an eBay buyer who took two days to pay after the auction ended - but immediately after I sent them an invoice today. I offer Priority for a flat fee of $12 and then free Local Pickup. Apparently I must have not paid too much attention to the invoice I sent, but when I received payment it was only for the auction's amount - no shipping costs. The buyer had selected Local Pickup for shipping (because it was free)... but he lives a state away.
> 
> I sent a polite eBay message asking if he did indeed intend to pick up the item (unlikely). My question is, if he refuses to pay for shipping am I SOL and have to ship the item anyway?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Oy! Let the buyer know that you'll be refunding the payment because she "forgot" to pay for shipping. (Unfortunately, your full refund to her will cost you a 30-cent paypal fee but it's better than you paying for the shipping.)

Request that she look at the listing and see that shipping costs $12 and the no-charge option would require her to come to pick it up.

Then refund the payment. If after 4 days, she doesn't make payment again, this time with shipping, you can open an unpaid item dispute.


----------



## mllev

Hi, I hope I'm in the right thread with my question 

So, I have my eye on a pair of shoes on ebay, I am willing to bid $150 for them and the auction is ending soonish with no other bidders so it's somewhat likely that I get them. The seller is in the US, and I asked for international shipping from her and she says it's ok but here's what worries me: she says it's going to cost only $14 to ship them to where I am (Finland). I have bought shoes from US sellers before and the shipping has been around $30-$50 and I'm worried that the $14 shipping is not as safe and reliable. 

Are the shipping costs something I, as a buyer, need to worry about / should I recommend another type of shipping method to the seller (she is a new seller with only few feedback so maybe she doesn't really know what would be the best way)? And if I should, what kind of shipping would you suggest?


----------



## BeenBurned

mllev said:


> Hi, I hope I'm in the right thread with my question
> 
> So, I have my eye on a pair of shoes on ebay, I am willing to bid $150 for them and the auction is ending soonish with no other bidders so it's somewhat likely that I get them. The seller is in the US, and I asked for international shipping from her and she says it's ok but here's what worries me: she says it's going to cost only $14 to ship them to where I am (Finland). I have bought shoes from US sellers before and the shipping has been around $30-$50 and I'm worried that the $14 shipping is not as safe and reliable.
> 
> Are the shipping costs something I, as a buyer, need to worry about / should I recommend another type of shipping method to the seller (she is a new seller with only few feedback so maybe she doesn't really know what would be the best way)? And if I should, what kind of shipping would you suggest?


My guess is that the seller is quoting you a price for first class shipping which is for packages up to 4 lbs. 

While it will save you money, it doesn't offer tracking.

For the $30-50 you usually pay, those sellers probably use express mail which does offer full tracking as well as a signature. 

In the event of a non-receipt dispute, the seller would be SOL because she wouldn't have proof of delivery with a first class shipment though, as a buyer, you would be protected.

In years past, long before ebay became the scammer's haven that it's become, I did use first class shipping to buyers in Europe and never had problems. But today, for a $150 item, I wouldn't ship any other method than EMS.


----------



## Amaryllix

BeenBurned said:


> Oy! Let the buyer know that you'll be refunding the payment because she "forgot" to pay for shipping. (Unfortunately, your full refund to her will cost you a 30-cent paypal fee but it's better than you paying for the shipping.)
> 
> Request that she look at the listing and see that shipping costs $12 and the no-charge option would require her to come to pick it up.
> 
> Then refund the payment. If after 4 days, she doesn't make payment again, this time with shipping, you can open an unpaid item dispute.



Thank you, BeenBurned! I'll give this a go.


----------



## BeenBurned

Amaryllix said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned! I'll give this a go.


You're welcome. Good luck!


----------



## mllev

BeenBurned said:


> My guess is that the seller is quoting you a price for first class shipping which is for packages up to 4 lbs.
> 
> While it will save you money, it doesn't offer tracking.
> 
> For the $30-50 you usually pay, those sellers probably use express mail which does offer full tracking as well as a signature.
> 
> In the event of a non-receipt dispute, the seller would be SOL because she wouldn't have proof of delivery with a first class shipment though, as a buyer, you would be protected.
> 
> In years past, long before ebay became the scammer's haven that it's become, I did use first class shipping to buyers in Europe and never had problems. But today, for a $150 item, I wouldn't ship any other method than EMS.



Thanks for the reply! So the pricy postage is not so much about missing packets but scamming buyers?

But it's good to know that as a buyer I am protected no matter what shipping option the seller uses. I kind of feel bad for this seller though, she obviously hasn't read the horror stories about scamming buyers.


----------



## BeenBurned

mllev said:


> Thanks for the reply! So the pricy postage is not so much about missing packets but scamming buyers?
> 
> But it's good to know that as a buyer I am protected no matter what shipping option the seller uses. I kind of feel bad for this seller though, she obviously hasn't read the horror stories about scamming buyers.


Although I suppose you can infer that I was talking about sellers protecting themselves and thus using EMS, that wasn't my point. 

EMS does protect sellers but it also helps and protects buyers because both parties can watch the journey as the package makes its way from seller to buyer. 

There's no doubt that there are buyers who are aware of the pitfalls of 1st class shipping and take advantage but even though you read about scammers,  honest buyers do outnumber the dishonest ones. 

This seller is probably just trying to save her buyers money and as you say, she's probably unaware of the problems she might run into.


----------



## skittlbrau

So I had a weird request go through on a low value item ($12) I sold.  The buyer claims to not have a paypal account (which is not true, or she woud have been blocked from bidding) and asked to pay by money order.  

I am inclined to say fine as long as its a postal money order and I won't ship until its cleared, but I wanted to know if there's any potential issue on my side.


----------



## MolMol

Hi there I need help! I love this thread!

I am selling a rare and expensive bag on ebay.  I got an email this morning from a buyer who is excited I am selling this bag because the same exact bag of her just got stolen.  Everything she had was gone.  Her debit card was in her wallet and the robber made purchases on her card so she is in the process of fighting for that money back.  Anyway, she said she needs 3 weeks to pay me if she wins.  Is this bogus?  I'm not sure what to tell her.  Thanks@!


----------



## BeenBurned

skittlbrau said:


> So I had a weird request go through on a low value item ($12) I sold.  The buyer claims to not have a paypal account (which is not true, or she woud have been blocked from bidding) and asked to pay by money order.
> 
> I am inclined to say fine as long as its a postal money order and I won't ship until its cleared, but I wanted to know if there's any potential issue on my side.



USPS money order is great for you, bad for buyer. Don't deposit it in your bank. Go to the post office to cash it in person. The post office will see it, validate the money order and cash it for you immediately so you'll know immediately whether it's valid or not. 

You'll have the cash instantly and save paypal fees. 

Be sure to ship with d.c.


----------



## onlinesellings

Hi, 

Just noticed this "Social Store" app on apps.ebay.com: 

http://apps.ebay.com/selling?ViewEA...745&appType=1&appId=SocialStore.3dsellers.com

It basically duplicates your eBay store and puts it on a Facebook page. 

Do you think it can bring more sales?


----------



## Stacyy

Not sure if this is the right place to put this.. but has anyone else been having problems with using Bonanza's website? 

I can't get past the first page no matter what browser I use. Currently using Google Chrome.. tried it on Firefox..as well.. but no go. All I can ever see is Page 1


----------



## noshoepolish

^^If you search for my items over there, you have to remove filters otherwise they don't show up.  I think Bonanza needs a software overhaul.  Very disappointed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MolMol said:


> Hi there I need help! I love this thread!
> 
> I am selling a rare and expensive bag on ebay. I got an email this morning from a buyer who is excited I am selling this bag because the same exact bag of her just got stolen. Everything she had was gone. Her debit card was in her wallet and the robber made purchases on her card so she is in the process of fighting for that money back. Anyway, she said she needs 3 weeks to pay me if she wins. Is this bogus? I'm not sure what to tell her. Thanks@!


 

   sorry, but I would not complete this transaction and wait 3 weeks..

   she should access to money from other cc... I don't know if

   it is bogus or not, but it doesn't sound good to me.. also, is this

   an international or domestic transaction? if it is international,

   more reason to stay away from it... let her send you a money

   order that you can cash at the po if you do decide to go through

    with this...


----------



## BeenBurned

noshoepolish said:


> ^^If you search for my items over there, you have to remove filters otherwise they don't show up.  I think Bonanza needs a software overhaul.  Very disappointed.


Right! You cannot just type a keyword into the search box. I find you have to type in bonanza.com into the URL, THEN search. What a PITA.


----------



## Amaryllix

Thankfully my buyer ended up paying for shipping. Phew! What was weird is he never responded to my eBay message asking if he had accidentally selected Local Pickup... but he immediately responded to the eBay message stating I was refunding him and his refund! 

Another issue cropped up, this time with an overseas seller of Louboutins I purchased - To my horror, the shoes showed up in a flimsy plastic envelope. No padding, at all. I was incredibly lucky that they made it from the UK to California with no more damage than just a few dents in the box (like multiple heavy boxes had been placed on top). 

My question is, what feedback do you recommend I leave? I'm leaning towards a neutral. Seller took four business days to ship (I paid late on a Thursday night here, seller did not ship until the next Wednesday), but as allowed for on her listing, and I didn't hear a word from her until I asked her when she was going to ship on the Monday after I paid. After paying 20 quid for shipping, I sure expected better packing, and I think I'm most pissed about that!


Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## poopsie

I just went to pay a seller and tried to fund the purchase through PP using the credit card I have on file. Well, if you have a balance  in your PP account that option is apparently no longer available. They are forcing me to use the funds in my PP account. I have scheduled payments attached to that account so I can't empty it. There used to be an option to use a different payment method than your balance. The CC choice has been removed. I am livid. I hate PP. Any suggestions on how to get around this?


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie2 said:


> I just went to pay a seller and tried to fund the purchase through PP using the credit card I have on file. Well, if you have a balance  in your PP account that option is apparently no longer available. They are forcing me to use the funds in my PP account. I have scheduled payments attached to that account so I can't empty it. There used to be an option to use a different payment method than your balance. The CC choice has been removed. I am livid. I hate PP. Any suggestions on how to get around this?


I've always had to either apply the balance toward the payment or make a full withdrawal before being able to use my c.c.

Are you saying that if you use the balance in the account, you can't pay the rest of the invoice with a credit card?


----------



## poopsie

I just don't want to use my balance for this transaction. I want to pay for it with a credit card. I know I used to be able to have that option while still maintaining a PP balance. so I guess I will have to make the full withdrawal. What a PITA :censor:


----------



## Stacyy

noshoepolish said:


> ^^If you search for my items over there, you have to remove filters otherwise they don't show up.  I think Bonanza needs a software overhaul.  Very disappointed.



I like the site.. just designed poorly. I will click on Brands and try to just go to page 2 for "Marc Jacobs" for example and not be able to get past the first page.

Ugh.

Also.. kind question as well but what does PITA mean?

Heh sorry for my noobness


----------



## BeenBurned

Stacyy said:


> I like the site.. just designed poorly. I will click on Brands and try to just go to page 2 for "Marc Jacobs" for example and not be able to get past the first page.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Also.. kind question as well but* what does PITA mean?*
> 
> Heh sorry for my noobness


Pain in the ass.


----------



## Stacyy

Thank you!


----------



## merekat703

Hi, I have had a few problems with buyers. My most recent is a buyer sends an offer and I accept than they write and say they didn't realize that my item is used when its stated used in 3 different areas, so they want to cancel the purchase. How do I respond to that. Its happened a few times now, do people just not read the listings? Any tips would be great.


----------



## Chanel1717

my exact wording on the recall form is, "craigslist scam artist sent catalogue instead of merchandise."  Is this clear enough for fraud or did I have to word it exactly like that.


----------



## shopaholism

poopsie2 said:


> I just don't want to use my balance for this transaction. I want to pay for it with a credit card. I know I used to be able to have that option while still maintaining a PP balance. so I guess I will have to make the full withdrawal. What a PITA :censor:


 
Yup, unfortunately you have to empty out your PP balance before it'll let you use a CC...the only way around this is if you have a Chase card, since PP and Chase have some partnership going. if you enter the Chase card's info into your account, it will let you select that as the default payment option (I don't remember if I had to check a box to make it do that or if it was automatic--I got my card years ago). Not sure if it's a PITA enough to make you go out and get a new credit card, but it's an option I guess!


----------



## poopsie

shopaholism said:


> Yup, unfortunately you have to empty out your PP balance before it'll let you use a CC...the only way around this is if you have a Chase card, since PP and Chase have some partnership going. if you enter the Chase card's info into your account, it will let you select that as the default payment option (I don't remember if I had to check a box to make it do that or if it was automatic--I got my card years ago). Not sure if it's a PITA enough to make you go out and get a new credit card, but it's an option I guess!




LOL---I HATE Chase. Almost as much as PP/Ebay. As soon as I am not working full time I am closing all my accounts with them. 
I found a way around it---after I went ahead and used my balance. Typical.


----------



## shopaholism

poopsie2 said:


> LOL---I HATE Chase. Almost as much as PP/Ebay. As soon as I am not working full time I am closing all my accounts with them.
> I found a way around it---after I went ahead and used my balance. Typical.


 
Bah, Murphy's Law! lol

I've had no problems with Chase so far, but then again, I was pretty thoroughly scarred for life by TCF...that's a pretty epic story.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Never mind. Found my answer.


----------



## wjdtkdrn

Hi guys. I really need your opinion on this situation.

I just sold 17 clothes to Japanese buyer, and the value is $2000.

He has 5 feedback 100%. It weights 32 pounds, and box is huge like moving boxes.

I am going to ship by Express International Mail, and since he bought many, I'm giving him some shipping discounts. Anyway, what should I do on "CUSTOMS DUTY" part?

Should I mark it as $2000 or mark it low value? And, if he has to pay custom duties, how much will they be? it has retail tag on it but it's not the value I paid for it. I don't want to lose my customer.


----------



## BeenBurned

wjdtkdrn said:


> Hi guys. I really need your opinion on this situation.
> 
> I just sold 17 clothes to Japanese buyer, and the value is $2000.
> 
> He has 5 feedback 100%. It weights 32 pounds, and box is huge like moving boxes.
> 
> I am going to ship by Express International Mail, and since he bought many, I'm giving him some shipping discounts. Anyway, what should I do on "CUSTOMS DUTY" part?
> 
> Should I mark it as $2000 or mark it low value? And, if he has to pay custom duties, how much will they be? it has retail tag on it but it's not the value I paid for it. I don't want to lose my customer.


Are the items of clothing USED? If so, be sure to put "used clothing - various - 17 pieces" on the customs form. Used items would be assessed lower fees than new ones. If items are new, I don't suggest using "new" in the description of the items on the form, but don't lie and put used. 

Do not underdeclare the value. And add additional insurance for the full selling price - not the price you paid and not the suggested retail price.  Not only is it illegal to lie on a customs form but if the package gets lost, insurance will only cover the declared value. But the buyer will be fully reimbursed. 

Buyers who buy from sellers in other countries (should know they) are responsible for any duties or fees imposed by the customs department in their country. THey should do their homework first and investigate how much it might cost them in fees.


----------



## anicole86

hello everyone, question about seller rules. Can they list that they are located in one country, and actually be located in another? For instance say in their info they are selling from England, but actually be from China?? ...this has me worried.


----------



## DoctorWho

Hi ladies!!! This is my very first time here!!! So, I'm a newbie!!!  Since I am new here, I can't post my own questions here about authenciating a MCM bag that I have purchased from eBay!!! What could I do? The problem is that I don't have 5 days...  Can someone help me & take me to the right person to ask? Everything from the seller seemed legit... Has excellent feedback & such... So, when I received the bag, it seems fake... 

Here it goes!!! 

I wish you could help me!!! I have several questions!!! 

I recently bought a MCM handbag from e-bay and the size listed and the actual size is off & I don't think it's authentic!!! 

It is listed as authentic, however the serial number that is embossed on the brass plate is off (there is large gap between numbers it has one alphabet & 4 numbers there is a large gap between the 3rd & 4th number) & do not match serial number on the patch inside the bag... Does real MCM has numbers on the leather patch inside the purse?

The embossing on the leather patch inside the bag is poorly done... It is not clear & the needle work is poorly done as well. The leather patch inside this bag has the logo & Made in Germany & some serial number on it that does not match the serial number found on the brass plate in front of the bag!!! I thought all MCM handbags comes with leather patch or brass plate embossed with the Logo & Designed by Michael Cromer Handmade Germany or the Logo and Designed by Michael Cromer(signature style) inside the bag & this one doesn't! 

Several MCM handbags that I own has leather patch with diamond embossed on 4 corners of the patch & I have the one with brass plate inside the bag with the logo embossed on it with Designed by Michael Cromer(signature type) embossed on it as well.  

The lock that came with the bag was corroded & doesn't fit smoothly & I had to jab the key in hard for it to work & all the zippers are really stiff on this bag... 

Following is the actual listing on eBay 

* AUTHENTIC MCM DAWN HANDlBAG PURSE NEW

Item Details: You are bidding on an authentic MCM Dawn handbag.* The bag features a lock and key, removable shoulder strap, and interior zipper pocket.

Brand: MCM

Model: Dawn

Color: Brown

Measurements: 6.5 x 9 x 3.5

Includes :Sleeper Bag

Condition: New

Thank you so much for your time!!! I seriously hope you could help!!! If it is fake I'm sending it back!!! 

Sincerely, Lorien C.


----------



## skittlbrau

So my buyer who claimed that they didn't have a PayPal account also cannot read instructions, and sent me a cashiers check drawn on Wells Fargo instead of a postal money order.  Can I present it to a Wells Fargo branch for cash, or do I have to deposit it at my bank and wait for it to clear?


----------



## Love Of My Life

anicole86 said:


> hello everyone, question about seller rules. Can they list that they are located in one country, and actually be located in another? For instance say in their info they are selling from England, but actually be from China?? ...this has me worried.


 

    have seen several posts on this ?...if you have any reservations

    would think about passing on the transaction....


----------



## wjdtkdrn

BeenBurned said:


> Are the items of clothing USED? If so, be sure to put "used clothing - various - 17 pieces" on the customs form. Used items would be assessed lower fees than new ones. If items are new, I don't suggest using "new" in the description of the items on the form, but don't lie and put used.
> 
> Do not underdeclare the value. And add additional insurance for the full selling price - not the price you paid and not the suggested retail price.  Not only is it illegal to lie on a customs form but if the package gets lost, insurance will only cover the declared value. But the buyer will be fully reimbursed.
> 
> Buyers who buy from sellers in other countries (should know they) are responsible for any duties or fees imposed by the customs department in their country. THey should do their homework first and investigate how much it might cost them in fees.



Thanks.

Clothings are designer clothings with retail tags on it. total price I sold is $2000, but what I paid for them are fraction.

What I most worrying about is, if buyer file a dispute about customs duty.

Like lets say if buyer has to pay $500 for customs tax, and he filed a claim about customs tax. Well, ebay/paypal is mostly on buyer's side. What should I do then?

But, buyer already left positive feedback(I think he's newbie, and have zero idea about customs duty and taxes)

Hmm...


----------



## noshoepolish

^^^ Include the first page of the listing in the box and highlight the price paid.


----------



## BeenBurned

wjdtkdrn said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Clothings are designer clothings with retail tags on it. total price I sold is $2000, but what I paid for them are fraction.
> 
> What I most worrying about is, if buyer file a dispute about customs duty.
> 
> Like lets say if buyer has to pay $500 for customs tax, and he filed a claim about customs tax. Well, ebay/paypal is mostly on buyer's side. What should I do then?
> 
> But, buyer already left positive feedback(I think he's newbie, and have zero idea about customs duty and taxes)
> 
> Hmm...


I'm glad to see it went well and you got positive feedback.

Just so you know, buyers can't file claims based on their displeasure of having to pay a duties fee. (Well, I take that back; they can file, but they won't win it.)

Buyers are responsible for any customs assessments and if they want to avoid them, they should buy from sellers in their own country.


----------



## Max Pawn

I sell on Bonanza, and was wondering your thoughts on the site etc. I like the site, but don't sell much.

Your thoughts?


Michael


----------



## noshoepolish

It is very slow and their search engine is not the best right now.


----------



## shopaholism

Max Pawn said:


> I sell on Bonanza, and was wondering your thoughts on the site etc. I like the site, but don't sell much.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Michael


 
It sounds like a great idea in theory, but in practice, it seems to get very little traffic, and I've sold only one item through their site (it was an offsite transaction to a girl from my state who was already on my Craigslist local-buyers email list from having inquired about some other item...so she may have even found the listing through one of my periodic emails)

Since there are no listing fees, I figure it can't hurt, and the listings are Google-able, so people who don't usually shop on auction sites may find your items if you include the style numbers and all that.


----------



## cathead87

noshoepolish said:


> It is very slow and *their search engine is not the best right now*.


 
I couldn't agree more. The searches are "hit or miss" and my items seem to appear and disappear at random.


----------



## runner22

Dumb question, but can you still get delivery confirmation for a PO Box?


----------



## BeenBurned

Max Pawn said:


> I sell on Bonanza, and was wondering your thoughts on the site etc. I like the site, but don't sell much.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Michael


Although the Bonz traffic is way less than ebay, the lower FVF and the non-existent listing fees make it so much more affordable when items tend to sit longer.

I don't know how your preferences are set up but if you have it set so your items come up in google searches, you'll find a lot more traffic. 

http://www.bonanza.com/site_help/booths_setup/google_base_faq

http://www.bonanza.com/site_help/bo..._attributes?title=Google+Base+Attributes+here


----------



## BeenBurned

runner22 said:


> Dumb question, but can you still get delivery confirmation for a PO Box?


Yes. 

I have a PO box and when I buy, items that fit into the box are scanned when they arrive and are put into the box. 

For larger items that are too big for the box, they put in the yellow card. When I go to the counter and hand them the card,, they retrieve the package, scan it and hand it to me.


----------



## runner22

BeenBurned said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have a PO box and when I buy, items that fit into the box are scanned when they arrive and are put into the box.
> 
> For larger items that are too big for the box, they put in the yellow card. When I go to the counter and hand them the card,, they retrieve the package, scan it and hand it to me.



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

runner22 said:


> Thank you!


YOu're welcome.


----------



## ninicowcow

PLease tell me what's the best thing to do, I am an Australia seller,I am a honest seller, this is my first time sell item to US, I have sold this Louis Vuitton sistina GM to Ebayer Caliebid (xxx), as pictured below in brand new condition, he begged me many times to get a really good price for this brand new bag, later on Caliebid( xxx) file a claim with ebay states there is scratch, so I agreed give him full refund, picture 2 shows what's he sent back to me!!!! He sent me a total different bag and he deliberately sent the bag to the wrong country "Austria" instead of "Australia". By delaying, he were able to use ebay loophole to get the refund. I have officially reported Caliebid to the police. Please help me and let me know what's the best thing to do now. 
Thanks 
Here is the link of the bag I sold to him

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Be aware of this biggest Ebay scammer Caliebid 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ninicowcow

ninicowcow said:


> PLease tell me what's the best thing to do, I am an Australia seller,I am a honest seller, this is my first time sell item to US, I have sold this Louis Vuitton sistina GM to Ebayer Caliebid (xxx), as pictured below in brand new condition, he begged me many times to get a really good price for this brand new bag, later on Caliebid(xxx) file a claim with ebay states there is scratch, so I agreed give him full refund, picture 2 shows what's he sent back to me!!!! He sent me a total different bag and he deliberately sent the bag to the wrong country "Austria" instead of "Australia". By delaying, he were able to use ebay loophole to get the refund. I have officially reported Caliebid to the police. Please help me and let me know what's the best thing to do now.
> Thanks
> Here is the link of the bag I sold to him
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140570985...84.m1559.l2649
> 
> Be aware of this biggest Ebay scammer Caliebid
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


 
Sorry I forgot to say, I contacted Caliebid and as I assumed, he denies everything, he states he has sent back the item he received. What should I do now? 
thanks


----------



## littlerock

You've already started a thread so let's keep the answers there. You'll get help shortly.


----------



## anicole86

Tracking information i was provided for an international item was incorrect. I contacted the seller asking them to double check the numbers. How long should i wait for a response? And if i receive no response should i contact ebay?


----------



## BeenBurned

anicole86 said:


> Tracking information i was provided for an international item was incorrect. I contacted the seller asking them to double check the numbers. How long should i wait for a response? And if i receive no response should i contact ebay?


How do you know it's incorrect? When was the package shipped?

If the tracking number was just generated, it may not have updated in the USPS system yet.

If the seller shipped by 1st class or priority mail, the customs form number isn't tracking and generally, it doesn't show up on the tracking website.


----------



## anicole86

BeenBurned said:


> How do you know it's incorrect? When was the package shipped?
> 
> If the tracking number was just generated, it may not have updated in the USPS system yet.
> 
> If the seller shipped by 1st class or priority mail, the customs form number isn't tracking and generally, it doesn't show up on the tracking website.


 
when i enter the tracking number provided, it tells me no such parcel exist. the item was supposedly shipped on August 11th. I'm getting a little nervous because i noticed in the recent feedback a buyer wrote that the seller lied about what country they are in, and stated they never received their item.


----------



## BeenBurned

anicole86 said:


> when i enter the tracking number provided, it tells me no such parcel exist. the item was supposedly shipped on August 11th. I'm getting a little nervous because i noticed in the recent feedback a buyer wrote that the seller lied about what country they are in, and stated they never received their item.


Is the "tracking number" provided an "LC" number or "EC?"

ETA: I guess I should ask if she's shipping from the US?


Scratch that^^^

You are in the US and she must be shipping from another country. I don't know what the tracking numbers would be like. However, the tracking probably wouldn't post on the USPS site since it's not being shipped by USPS from another country.

Go to the postal website of the country from which she's located and plug in the number.


----------



## anicole86

BeenBurned said:


> Is the "tracking number" provided an "LC" number or "EC?"
> 
> ETA: I guess I should ask if she's shipping from the US?
> 
> 
> Scratch that^^^
> 
> You are in the US and she must be shipping from another country. I don't know what the tracking numbers would be like. However, the tracking probably wouldn't post on the USPS site since it's not being shipped by USPS from another country.
> 
> *Go to the postal website of the country from which she's located and plug in the number*.


 

That's exactly what i did, and received the no such parcel exist message. Seller claims to be from Australia, angered buyer stated the seller is from China. Are you allowed to lie about what country you are selling from? 

On top of that, another buyer claimed their item was fake. ugh. I am new to ebay, and this is my first time of possibly being scammed..I read this subforum all the time and try to prevent this from happening to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

anicole86 said:


> That's exactly what i did, and received the no such parcel exist message. Seller claims to be from Australia, angered buyer stated the seller is from China. Are you allowed to lie about what country you are selling from?
> 
> On top of that, another buyer claimed their item was fake. ugh. I am new to ebay, and this is my first time of possibly being scammed..I read this subforum all the time and try to prevent this from happening to me.


The good thing is that you have protection on your side. Unless there's an online record that shows delivery to your city and state, (and if the item is >$250 total including shipping, signature confirmation), you can file INR (item not received) within the 45-day window and you'll get your money back.

In theory, item location on the listing should be where the item is shipping from. The seller can be from somewhere else. In many categories, dropshipping isn't necessarily a red flag but with designer handbags and accessories, it is a red flag. 

I'd give it a couple more days and if you don't receive it or hear from the seller, file a dispute through paypal.


----------



## anicole86

BeenBurned said:


> The good thing is that you have protection on your side. Unless there's an online record that shows delivery to your city and state, (and if the item is >$250 total including shipping, signature confirmation), you can file INR (item not received) within the 45-day window and you'll get your money back.
> 
> In theory, item location on the listing should be where the item is shipping from. The seller can be from somewhere else. In many categories, dropshipping isn't necessarily a red flag but with designer handbags and accessories, it is a red flag.
> 
> I'd give it a couple more days and if you don't receive it or hear from the seller, file a dispute through paypal.


 
thank you. You are always helpful.


----------



## BeenBurned

anicole86 said:


> thank you. You are always helpful.


It's my pleasure! Good luck.


----------



## CrazyLV

guys,

how to make my Australia PayPal become 'confirmed'?
as mostly US seller stated 'accept confirmed PayPal' only!
despite I do a lots purchase eBay and other website through PayPal

yet I don't know how to make it!?!?
mostly my account paid through my credit card not bank saving account

please advice

TIA


----------



## shopaholism

CrazyLV said:


> guys,
> 
> how to make my Australia PayPal become 'confirmed'?
> as mostly US seller stated 'accept confirmed PayPal' only!
> despite I do a lots purchase eBay and other website through PayPal
> 
> yet I don't know how to make it!?!?
> mostly my account paid through my credit card not bank saving account
> 
> please advice
> 
> TIA


 
I'm not sure if it's the same procedure for international addresses, but for my US address, I just registered a credit card with that particular address on it into PayPal. Are you paying with a CC that has a different address on file? That could be why you're not confirmed yet.


----------



## CrazyLV

shopaholism said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same procedure for international addresses, but for my US address, I just registered a credit card with that particular address on it into PayPal. Are you paying with a CC that has a different address on file? That could be why you're not confirmed yet.


 
my home & postal address and bill address are same no different address on file


----------



## dbree

Found this bag i wanted since.....forever
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26082691...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1110wt_922

Got it authenticated n all and im even goin out of my comfort zone in buying an item on ebay from outside my country and relying on international post. Thing is, now im not sure if i should get it for 1) i have asked the seller for a few more pics - which was 3 days ago and still no reply. 2) this seller only has a feedback score of 2.... this two factors are quite enough to put me off already. What do u say ...buy? Or dont buy?


----------



## Zmanie

Is it possible some people inadvertently buy a product listed as authentic but isnt?  If the person doesn't know, and lists it to sell, what could happen?


----------



## Zmanie

what is the general practice when selling on ebay regarding insurance and/or confirmation receipt if the product isn't all that expensive (US only, no international) ?  Sometimes those fees add up to more than the price of the product.

I assume it is recommended for an expensive item, how about an inexpensive one?  Should sellers always choose those methods to protect themselves, or is it not worth worrying about.

is there a estimated price point where it is benefitial to the seller?


----------



## marthastoo

Is there a best time to sell purses on eBay?  Assuming the bags are not "seasonal" (i.e. a pink springy bag), is there a time of the year that sales on eBay picks up?


----------



## BeenBurned

marthastoo said:


> Is there a best time to sell purses on eBay?  Assuming the bags are not "seasonal" (i.e. a pink springy bag), is there a time of the year that sales on eBay picks up?


Depending on the items being sold, there are "hot" times of years for different items. 

Jewelry and accessories do well prior to Valentine's day and Mother's Day.

Seasonal styles and colors or clothing and accessories do best during the correct seasons.

Toward the end of the summer, people shop for back to school and associated items will do better beginning in August.

Starting in October, the holiday shopping season begins and sales will pick up through Christmas. And because lots of shoppers are "last minute" procrastinators, you might want to offer an option of express mail for those who wait till December 22 to purchase Christmas gifts.


----------



## BeenBurned

Zmanie said:


> Is it possible some people inadvertently buy a product listed as authentic but isnt?  If the person doesn't know, and lists it to sell, what could happen?


It's a seller's responsibility to verify authenticity before listing so even if they make an honest mistake in listing a fake, their account does get dinged. Generally, ebay gives extra "chances" for sellers to redeem themselves and if further violations don't happen, eventually, the ding will fall off their record.

Sellers can certainly find bargains at yard sales, thrifts, etc. but I always suggest that if they didn't personally purchase their items from a legitimate retailer, it's in their best interest to have those purchases authenticated before trying to sell them. 


Zmanie said:


> what is the general practice when selling on ebay regarding insurance and/or confirmation receipt if the product isn't all that expensive (US only, no international) ?  Sometimes those fees add up to more than the price of the product.
> 
> I assume it is recommended for an expensive item, how about an inexpensive one?  Should sellers always choose those methods to protect themselves, or is it not worth worrying about.
> 
> is there a estimated price point where it is benefitial to the seller?


It's the seller's responsibility to see that items get to the buyers so if they will be insuring an item, the cost of the insurance needs to be figured into the shipping price or the price of the item. 

As a seller, you need to determine the level of risk you can take. If you sell a $40 item and can afford to refund the buyer if the item goes missing, then you don't need to insure. But insuring everything gets expensive, and IMO, is not necessary, especially for relatively inexpensive items. 

As for d.c., sellers who print labels through Paypal or USPS.com aren't paying extra for delivery confirmation and in fact, are even getting a small discount on the shipping price vs. what it would cost them to take the package to the post office. 

Therefore any item being shipped within the US should have d.c.

If the total price of an item (including shipping) is > $250, the seller also needs to build the cost of signature confirmation into the shipping price. It's absolutely necessary for seller protection.


----------



## zagaron

Anyone out there ever purchase from an ebay seller "seasonsbynordeen" ???
She has 100% rating and is big seller.  I recently looked at one of her LV bags listed for sale.  Sent an email asking for the approriate pics and got lots of pics, just not the right ones.  When I asked for the specific heat stamp pic I received nothing.  After doing a search on here under her name, I found several other posts from people who wanted bags authenticated from this seller, but the posts always have the same reply from authenticators, "need heat stamp close up and inside zipper pulls, etc.)  yet I never could find one follow up post from any of these buyer where they provided this info on these bags.  I am wondering if they, like me, never received the requested pics from this seller.  Please someone tell me I am wrong and that you have purchased authentic products from this seller in past.   Thanks .....


----------



## coco13

Hello, quick question; I am watching a bag from Germany from a seller called get-some-sunshine-into-your-wardrobe and was browsing looking for others and found a seller with the same name but with underscore get_some_sunshine_into-your_wardrobe.  They are selling different products but using the same store 'look' (pictures and fonts etc.).  Should I be concerned about this?  One store has more feedback than the others. TIA


----------



## vhdos

I just sold an auction item and the buyer sent me a personal check, which I thought was a bit odd.  The check cleared and I asked for her address to ship the bag.  She replied with a PO box.  Is is okay to ship to a PO box?  I always send my items insured and with signature conformation at delivery and I've never shipped to a PO box.  Advice?


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes, you are ok shipping to a PO.  Does it match the info on the ebay order page?  The address on the check?


----------



## BeenBurned

coco13 said:


> Hello, quick question; I am watching a bag from Germany from a seller called get-some-sunshine-into-your-wardrobe and was browsing looking for others and found a seller with the same name but with underscore get_some_sunshine_into-your_wardrobe.  They are selling different products but using the same store 'look' (pictures and fonts etc.).  Should I be concerned about this?  One store has more feedback than the others. TIA


It looks like the seller has 2 different IDs. They use them for different types of items and it's completely ebay-legal as long as they don't interact with each other.

There are various reasons why sellers do that. 

THey might use one ID for selling NWT items that are perfect and use another ID for selling used and/or less-than-perfect items. That way, they protect the feedback and (possible) top rated seller status on one account by not risking negative feedback from an unhappy buyer who might not like the used items.


----------



## BeenBurned

vhdos said:


> I just sold an auction item and the buyer sent me a personal check, which I thought was a bit odd.  The check cleared and I asked for her address to ship the bag.  She replied with a PO box.  Is is okay to ship to a PO box?  I always send my items insured and with signature conformation at delivery and I've never shipped to a PO box.  Advice?





noshoepolish said:


> Yes, you are ok shipping to a PO.  Does it match the info on the ebay order page?  The address on the check?


I've had items shipped to my PO box and if there's s.c., they don't scan the item until I've picked it up and signed for it. 

When the buyer pays by personal check (or even m.o.), I don't think there's a requirement that addresses match. (I don't have my post office box on any of my accounts.)

For the buyer, there's no paypal buyer protection when they pay by check. But for you as seller, it's great. You save paypal fees.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Where can I post the seller ID of a seller who after I paid stopped all communication with me and has not posted a tracking number for my package? 
I paid exactly 1 week ago and they marked as shipped but no tracking and they made their feedback private? Also I am not the only one this seller has done this to. I have been in contact with the other girl as well.
I have sent an email everyday to the seller and no answer. However when we were negotiating and authenticating the bag, they would email me constantly.


----------



## BeenBurned

joyceluvsbags said:


> Where can I post the seller ID of a seller who after I paid stopped all communication with me and has not posted a tracking number for my package?
> I paid exactly 1 week ago and they marked as shipped but no tracking and they made their feedback private? Also I am not the only one this seller has done this to. I have been in contact with the other girl as well.
> I have sent an email everyday to the seller and no answer. However when we were negotiating and authenticating the bag, they would email me constantly.


You can post it here. 

My guess is that she must have received other recent negs or she wouldn't have hidden her feedback. And with hidden feedback, she also can't sell.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

BeenBurned said:


> You can post it here.
> 
> My guess is that she must have received other recent negs or she wouldn't have hidden her feedback. And with hidden feedback, she also can't sell.



Thanks BB! I will post it. 
BB, I didn't know that with hidden feedback you're not allowed to sell? Well that's good, I am glad no one else will go thru this. Thank you for the prompt response


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Cargillberg is the sellers name that sells things on eBay and doesn't ship or respond to emails after payment and I am his second victim!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> You can post it here.
> 
> My guess is that she must have received other recent negs or she wouldn't have hidden her feedback. And with hidden feedback, she also can't sell.





joyceluvsbags said:


> *Cargillberg* is the sellers name that sells things on eBay and doesn't ship or respond to emails after payment and I am his second victim!


Something happened. 

I found a cached listing from August 13 and her feedback score (23 feedbacks) was 100%.

Her current feedback 2 weeks later is 95.8%. She only has 1 neg but it brought the percentage way down because of the low number of feedbacks.


----------



## MolMol

Hello I have a quick question! I sent a buyer a pretty expensive bag and insured it.  Apparently she wasn't home and they left a notice at her house.  That was August 22nd.  I contacted her to tell her to call the post office (she lives in FL) and she said she never got a notice.  Today is August 30th and she STILL hasn't done anything about it.  WTF!?  What should I do? I sent her another email but clearly she isn't picking it up...

do you think she has buyers remorse??


----------



## joyceluvsbags

BeenBurned said:


> Something happened.
> 
> I found a cached listing from August 13 and her feedback score (23 feedbacks) was 100%.
> 
> Her current feedback 2 weeks later is 95.8%. She only has 1 neg but it brought the percentage way down because of the low number of feedbacks.



Yes that was me that I left neggative feedback. I knew it wouldn't show what I wrote but atleast it brought the percentage down!


----------



## BeenBurned

MolMol said:


> Hello I have a quick question! I sent a buyer a pretty expensive bag and insured it.  Apparently she wasn't home and they left a notice at her house.  That was August 22nd.  I contacted her to tell her to call the post office (she lives in FL) and she said she never got a notice.  Today is August 30th and she STILL hasn't done anything about it.  WTF!?  What should I do? I sent her another email but clearly she isn't picking it up...
> 
> do you think she has buyers remorse??


I'd send her a message (through ebay) letting her know that there was an attempted delivery and if the package isn't picked up or re-delivered, it will be returned to sender. Tell her that if the package is returned to you, you will refund her payment but will deduct the cost of shipping and insurance.


----------



## runner22

I purchased a purse that was not an ebay transaction. I paid through paypal with my credit card.

Seller sent me a tracking number that has not updated since she printed it on Sunday, Aug. 21st. She said she handed the package to her mail carrier on Monday, Aug. 22nd. On Thursday of last week, I emailed her about the status of the package and she said she would check with her mail carrier but never responded. I emailed her again last night asking if she has any news and still no response.

I know I have 45 days but I also don't want to be an annoyance to her but still want to know where the purse is! According the tracking number it was sent priority with delivery confirmation and insurance.

What should I do? Sit tight and hope it comes? Email the seller again soon? I haven't heard from her since Thursday saying she would check with her mail carrier.

Thanks!


----------



## misspiggy_07

I have my eyes on a bag listed on ebay... the listing has ended and I managed to send a message via ebay to the seller.  The seller replied but she wanted my email address "so we can talk this further"... but I don't feel comfortable doing that so I told her via ebay message I would prefer to communicate via ebay.  Question is why the seller want to communicate outside of ebay?   The listing was for NWT bag and the seller has a 93.5% positive feedback, but most of her sold items are below $1K except for this listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

runner22 said:


> I purchased a purse that was not an ebay transaction. I paid through paypal with my credit card.
> 
> Seller sent me a tracking number that has not updated since she printed it on Sunday, Aug. 21st. She said she handed the package to her mail carrier on Monday, Aug. 22nd. On Thursday of last week, I emailed her about the status of the package and she said she would check with her mail carrier but never responded. I emailed her again last night asking if she has any news and still no response.
> 
> I know I have 45 days but I also don't want to be an annoyance to her but still want to know where the purse is! According the tracking number it was sent priority with delivery confirmation and insurance.
> 
> What should I do? Sit tight and hope it comes? Email the seller again soon? I haven't heard from her since Thursday saying she would check with her mail carrier.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd give it another week and if it hasn't come yet, let the seller know that you'll be opening a non-receipt dispute. 

Her lack of response both last Thursday and last night is concerning. I wonder if she really mailed it. When there's insurance, the post office is considerably more efficient than they might otherwise be. 

What does the seller's feedback look like? Does it look as though she prints labels and doesn't send items? 

If there's insurance, she can deal with it.


----------



## BeenBurned

misspiggy_07 said:


> I have my eyes on a bag listed on ebay... the listing has ended and I managed to send a message via ebay to the seller.  The seller replied but she wanted my email address "so we can talk this further"... but I don't feel comfortable doing that so I told her via ebay message I would prefer to communicate via ebay.  Question is why the seller want to communicate outside of ebay?   The listing was for NWT bag and the seller has a 93.5% positive feedback, but most of her sold items are below $1K except for this listing.


The seller probably wants to conduct the transaction outside of ebay to save fees but with 93% feedback, I'd be very reluctant. 

What are the negs for that she received?


----------



## misspiggy_07

BeenBurned said:


> The seller probably wants to conduct the transaction outside of ebay to save fees but with 93% feedback, I'd be very reluctant.
> 
> What are the negs for that she received?


 
Thanks for the fast reply BeenBurned.   I search Toolhaus for the negs, 1 neg is buyer claim seller sold her a fake silk fabric, the other is for over charging on shipping + bad packaging...  

Is it safe to do an outside ebay transaction now?  Haven't been following ebay for a while... is it ebay or paypal that has got the outside ebay transaction protection?


----------



## wjdtkdrn

I need an advice.

I have a camera that I want to purchase. It costs $2700, so I contacted seller via eBay message and he told me that he can give discount of $300 IF I deposit money directly to his bank account(wire transfer)

I told him I will cover paypal fee on my part but he refused.

Is it scam? He has 100% feedback. Sold several same cameras before.

And Is there ANY protection If I make a direct deposit to his account?

Please advice. Thank you!


----------



## runner22

BeenBurned said:


> I'd give it another week and if it hasn't come yet, let the seller know that you'll be opening a non-receipt dispute.
> 
> Her lack of response both last Thursday and last night is concerning. I wonder if she really mailed it. When there's insurance, the post office is considerably more efficient than they might otherwise be.
> 
> What does the seller's feedback look like? Does it look as though she prints labels and doesn't send items?
> 
> If there's insurance, she can deal with it.



Thank you for your advice! No her feedback looks good but the lack of communication just concerns me.


----------



## BeenBurned

misspiggy_07 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply BeenBurned.   I search Toolhaus for the negs, 1 neg is buyer claim seller sold her a fake silk fabric, the other is for over charging on shipping + bad packaging...
> 
> Is it safe to do an outside ebay transaction now?  Haven't been following ebay for a while... is it ebay or paypal that has got the outside ebay transaction protection?


In this case, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## BeenBurned

wjdtkdrn said:


> I need an advice.
> 
> I have a camera that I want to purchase. It costs $2700, so I contacted seller via eBay message and he told me that he can give discount of $300 IF I deposit money directly to his bank account(wire transfer)
> 
> I told him I will cover paypal fee on my part but he refused.
> 
> Is it scam? He has 100% feedback. Sold several same cameras before.
> 
> And Is there ANY protection If I make a direct deposit to his account?
> 
> Please advice. Thank you!


*DON'T DO IT!*

A bank transfer offers no protection to you. It's like sending the guy cash and trusting him to do the right thing.

I'd report the message to ebay and avoid this seller!


----------



## muchiko19

wjdtkdrn said:


> I need an advice.
> 
> I have a camera that I want to purchase. It costs $2700, so I contacted seller via eBay message and he told me that he can give discount of $300 IF I deposit money directly to his bank account(wire transfer)
> 
> I told him I will cover paypal fee on my part but he refused.
> 
> Is it scam? He has 100% feedback. Sold several same cameras before.
> 
> And Is there ANY protection If I make a direct deposit to his account?
> 
> Please advice. Thank you!



Please don't do it! I learned my lesson the hardway when I also deposited money as payment for some high end purse.  You would think that doing a direct deposit would be safe since the bank would have information from this person but no they will not be able to help you in case the seller scams you.  They were unable to do anything about my claim since they said I willing deposited the money to this persons account.


----------



## CDASH1990

Hi,
Hoping you can help....

I purchased a Hermes bag on ebay. It arrived and was obviously fake. Buyer said no refunds but when I messages him telling him it was fake he agreed straight away.

According to the courier, someone at his address (but different name) signed for it and it was delivered.

He says he never got it and it must have gone to wrong address (couriers fault) Clearly he is lieing.. but what can I do? Can I still claim through PAYPAL without having the bag?? 

I paid 5000 for this bag 

I have his address.. can that help me get him for anything?


----------



## muchiko19

CDASH1990 said:


> Hi,
> Hoping you can help....
> 
> I purchased a Hermes bag on ebay. It arrived and was obviously fake. Buyer said no refunds but when I messages him telling him it was fake he agreed straight away.
> 
> According to the courier, someone at his address (but different name) signed for it and it was delivered.
> 
> He says he never got it and it must have gone to wrong address (couriers fault) Clearly he is lieing.. but what can I do? Can I still claim through PAYPAL without having the bag??
> 
> I paid 5000 for this bag
> 
> I have his address.. can that help me get him for anything?



I am not so sure about this but as long as you have a proof that it has been delivered back i think you are going to be fine.  

HOwever maybe some other ladies  more experienced ladies can help


----------



## muchiko19

Hi bonanza sellers, how do i set up a discount for individual items on my booth? thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

CDASH1990 said:


> Hi,
> Hoping you can help....
> 
> I purchased a Hermes bag on ebay. It arrived and was obviously fake. Buyer said no refunds but when I messages him telling him it was fake he agreed straight away.
> 
> According to the courier, someone at his address (but different name) signed for it and it was delivered.
> 
> He says he never got it and it must have gone to wrong address (couriers fault) Clearly he is lieing.. but what can I do? Can I still claim through PAYPAL without having the bag??
> 
> I paid 5000 for this bag
> 
> I have his address.. can that help me get him for anything?


Please post the seller ID and a link to the listing. 

Did you ship to the shipping address on record with ebay? And did you print the shipping label online? 

If so, and if there's online proof of signature at the correct address, you should contact ebay/paypal and let them know that the seller isn't refunding.

Also, open a SNAD dispute through ebay. In the dispute, state that the item is counterfeit, seller agreed to return, return was made and seller is refusing to refund. 

Inlcude d.c. and s.c. information in the dispute.


----------



## runner22

I'm waiting for a package to arrive and it may have been sent to my old address (my fault that I didn't erase it from my paypal account). Will it be automatically forwarded to my new address like the rest of my mail or will it be sent back to the sender? Thanks!


----------



## chickenfoot

CDASH1990 said:


> Hi,
> Hoping you can help....
> 
> I purchased a Hermes bag on ebay. It arrived and was obviously fake. Buyer said no refunds but when I messages him telling him it was fake he agreed straight away.
> 
> According to the courier, someone at his address (but different name) signed for it and it was delivered.
> 
> He says he never got it and it must have gone to wrong address (couriers fault) Clearly he is lieing.. but what can I do? Can I still claim through PAYPAL without having the bag??
> 
> I paid 5000 for this bag
> 
> I have his address.. can that help me get him for anything?



Hopefully you returned the item via ebay/paypal guidelines.  They only acknowledge USPS as this is the only service they can track on line.  Immediately open a dispute with paypal and your credit card company.  With paypal you only have 45 days maximum to file a claim.  Often times these fraudsters will play a delay game with you to burn up the 45 days and then you are out of luck. Ive heard this happen many times on the ebay discussion boards  You can go to the discussion boards on ebay and ask for more details but under no circumstance allow this to drag on.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chickenfoot said:


> Hopefully you returned the item via ebay/paypal guidelines. They only acknowledge USPS as this is the only service they can track on line. Immediately open a dispute with paypal and your credit card company. With paypal you only have 45 days maximum to file a claim. Often times these fraudsters will play a delay game with you to burn up the 45 days and then you are out of luck. Ive heard this happen many times on the ebay discussion boards You can go to the discussion boards on ebay and ask for more details but under no circumstance allow this to drag on.


 

   another scammer at work!! unbelievable... yes, open a claim

   with your credit card.. can you get a copy of the person

   who signed for this package?? was this package insured??

   paypal/ebay might not be so easy to deal with if you haven't

   followed their guidelines for the return.. but you have to contact

    them... what address did the courier deliver this package to??

    let your seller know that you intend to file a claim for fraud

   as well and that he should check with his neighbors and himself

    to make sure that package didn't come his way


----------



## chickenfoot

vhdos said:


> I just sold an auction item and the buyer sent me a personal check, which I thought was a bit odd.  The check cleared and I asked for her address to ship the bag.  She replied with a PO box.  Is is okay to ship to a PO box?  I always send my items insured and with signature conformation at delivery and I've never shipped to a PO box.  Advice?



Was the auction on eBay? With eBay you have no seller protection if you don't mail the item to the buyers eBay registered address on file.  If its a high value item. I wouldn't do it.  

Otherwise respond to her through the eBay messaging system and have her provide the "alternate address" through eBay messaging so you have proof.


----------



## Love Of My Life

runner22 said:


> I'm waiting for a package to arrive and it may have been sent to my old address (my fault that I didn't erase it from my paypal account). Will it be automatically forwarded to my new address like the rest of my mail or will it be sent back to the sender? Thanks!


 

  it should come to the new address but don't know

 how long the po keeps on record forward to a new address

  it might be returned to the sender... you could check with

   the po & your mailman as well...


----------



## Love Of My Life

chickenfoot said:


> Was the auction on eBay? With eBay you have no seller protection if you don't mail the item to the buyers eBay registered address on file. If its a high value item. I wouldn't do it.
> 
> Otherwise respond to her through the eBay messaging system and have her provide the "alternate address" through eBay messaging so you have proof.


 

   agree here... only ship to a confirmed ebay address


----------



## chickenfoot

misspiggy_07 said:


> I have my eyes on a bag listed on ebay... the listing has ended and I managed to send a message via ebay to the seller.  The seller replied but she wanted my email address "so we can talk this further"... but I don't feel comfortable doing that so I told her via ebay message I would prefer to communicate via ebay.  Question is why the seller want to communicate outside of ebay?   The listing was for NWT bag and the seller has a 93.5% positive feedback, but most of her sold items are below $1K except for this listing.



You lose all protection if you deal outside of eBay.  I would not do it unless you can afford to to be burned on the item.


----------



## Love Of My Life

runner22 said:


> I purchased a purse that was not an ebay transaction. I paid through paypal with my credit card.
> 
> Seller sent me a tracking number that has not updated since she printed it on Sunday, Aug. 21st. She said she handed the package to her mail carrier on Monday, Aug. 22nd. On Thursday of last week, I emailed her about the status of the package and she said she would check with her mail carrier but never responded. I emailed her again last night asking if she has any news and still no response.
> 
> I know I have 45 days but I also don't want to be an annoyance to her but still want to know where the purse is! According the tracking number it was sent priority with delivery confirmation and insurance.
> 
> What should I do? Sit tight and hope it comes? Email the seller again soon? I haven't heard from her since Thursday saying she would check with her mail carrier.
> 
> Thanks!


 

you should have received that package by now... just file an INR

that should get the seller's attention to respond w/infor that you

have been asking for & should be provided...what's up lately

with sellers???


----------



## chickenfoot

CrazyLV said:


> guys,
> 
> how to make my Australia PayPal become 'confirmed'?
> as mostly US seller stated 'accept confirmed PayPal' only!
> despite I do a lots purchase eBay and other website through PayPal
> 
> yet I don't know how to make it!?!?
> mostly my account paid through my credit card not bank saving account
> 
> please advice
> 
> TIA



Please log into your Paypal account and ask the question as they have ways ways to confirm your account.  You may have to provide Paypal with a bank account but you never have to pay through your bank account


----------



## runner22

hotshot said:


> it should come to the new address but don't know
> 
> how long the po keeps on record forward to a new address
> 
> it might be returned to the sender... you could check with
> 
> the po & your mailman as well...



Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

misspiggy_07 said:


> I have my eyes on a bag listed on ebay... the listing has ended and I managed to send a message via ebay to the seller. The seller replied but she wanted my email address "so we can talk this further"... but I don't feel comfortable doing that so I told her via ebay message I would prefer to communicate via ebay. Question is why the seller want to communicate outside of ebay? The listing was for NWT bag and the seller has a 93.5% positive feedback, but most of her sold items are below $1K except for this listing.


 
  she may be testing the waters to see if you might want to do the

   transaction off ebay... my advice would be no... and only

   e-mail through ebay channels...


----------



## BeenBurned

runner22 said:


> I'm waiting for a package to arrive and it may have been sent to my old address (my fault that I didn't erase it from my paypal account). Will it be automatically forwarded to my new address like the rest of my mail or will it be sent back to the sender? Thanks!


I believe that the forwarding order is good for a year. Sometimes they'll forward longer than a year but they only are required to do one year. 



> Originally Posted by *vhdos*
> I just sold an auction item and the buyer sent me a personal  check, which I thought was a bit odd.  The check cleared and I asked for  her address to ship the bag.  She replied with a PO box.  Is is okay to  ship to a PO box?  I always send my items insured and with signature  conformation at delivery and I've never shipped to a PO box.  Advice?





chickenfoot said:


> Was the auction on eBay? With eBay you have no seller protection if you don't mail the item to the buyers eBay registered address on file.  If its a high value item. I wouldn't do it.
> 
> Otherwise respond to her through the eBay messaging system and have her provide the "alternate address" through eBay messaging so you have proof.





hotshot said:


> agree here... only ship to a confirmed ebay address


I disagree. Many buyers only have post office boxes if they live in rural areas where there isn't home delivery.

If you ship to the PO box and require a signature, the recipient will have a note in their box telling them they need to get the package at the counter.

When they pick it up, they'll have to sign for it. 

As for seller protection, the buyer paid by check, the check cleared and the seller has the money. Seller protection is a moot point. It's the buyer who loses protection this way.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *CrazyLV* 

                              guys,

how to make my Australia PayPal become 'confirmed'?
as mostly US seller stated 'accept confirmed PayPal' only!
despite I do a lots purchase eBay and other website through PayPal

yet I don't know how to make it!?!?
mostly my account paid through my credit card not bank saving account

please advice

TIA            




chickenfoot said:


> Please log into your Paypal account and ask the question as they have ways ways to confirm your account.  You may have to provide Paypal with a bank account but you never have to pay through your bank account


Incorrect. Only US, Canada and UK can have confirmed addresses.


----------



## muchiko19

Someone copied my listing in Bonanza or Ebay and posted it for sale in Craigslist LA! I flagged it as prohibited several times but its still up.  How do we prevent this person from scamming someone?!?!


----------



## BeenBurned

muchiko19 said:


> Someone copied my listing in Bonanza or Ebay and posted it for sale in Craigslist LA! I flagged it as prohibited several times but its still up.  How do we prevent this person from scamming someone?!?!


See #5: 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/terms.of.use#copyright

5.  NOTIFICATION OF CLAIMS OF INFRINGEMENT

If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that constitutes 
copyright infringement, or your intellectual property rights have been 
otherwise violated, please notify craigslist's agent for notice of claims of 
copyright or other intellectual property infringement ("Agent"), at

abuse@craigslist.org

or:

Copyright Agent
craigslist
1381 9th Avenue
San Francisco, CA
94122

Please provide our Agent with the following Notice:

a) Identify the material on the craigslist site that you claim is 
infringing, with enough detail so that we may locate it on the website;

b) A statement by you that you have a good faith belief that the disputed 
use is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law;

c) A statement by you declaring under penalty of perjury that (1) the above 
information in your Notice is accurate, and (2) that you are the owner of 
the copyright interest involved or that you are authorized to act on behalf 
of that owner;

d) Your address, telephone number, and email address; and

e) Your physical or electronic signature.

craigslist will remove the infringing posting(s), subject to the the procedures 
outlined in the Digital Millenium Copyright Act (DMCA).


-------------
Actually, what they are requesting is an affadavit that is similar to what you'd report to any site where someone infringes on your intellectual property, be it ebay (as a VeRO rep), iOffer, various blogs, etc.


----------



## muchiko19

BeenBurned said:


> See #5:
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/terms.of.use#copyright
> 
> 5.  NOTIFICATION OF CLAIMS OF INFRINGEMENT
> 
> If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that constitutes
> copyright infringement, or your intellectual property rights have been
> otherwise violated, please notify craigslist's agent for notice of claims of
> copyright or other intellectual property infringement ("Agent"), at
> 
> abuse@craigslist.org
> 
> or:
> 
> Copyright Agent
> craigslist
> 1381 9th Avenue
> San Francisco, CA
> 94122
> 
> Please provide our Agent with the following Notice:
> 
> a) Identify the material on the craigslist site that you claim is
> infringing, with enough detail so that we may locate it on the website;
> 
> b) A statement by you that you have a good faith belief that the disputed
> use is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law;
> 
> c) A statement by you declaring under penalty of perjury that (1) the above
> information in your Notice is accurate, and (2) that you are the owner of
> the copyright interest involved or that you are authorized to act on behalf
> of that owner;
> 
> d) Your address, telephone number, and email address; and
> 
> e) Your physical or electronic signature.
> 
> craigslist will remove the infringing posting(s), subject to the the procedures
> outlined in the Digital Millenium Copyright Act (DMCA).
> 
> 
> -------------
> Actually, what they are requesting is an affadavit that is similar to what you'd report to any site where someone infringes on your intellectual property, be it ebay (as a VeRO rep), iOffer, various blogs, etc.



thanks beenburned! Im doing that right now


----------



## tnguyen87

In no way am I interested in this bag but I was just curious... I thought bags don't have little sample pieces??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26084914759...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_6908wt_1206


----------



## mdlcal28

Just curious. I have always used eBay but was thinking of switching for the few bags I want to sell at this point.


----------



## BeenBurned

muchiko19 said:


> thanks beenburned! Im doing that right now


You're welcome. 



mdlcal28 said:


> Just curious. I have always used eBay but was thinking of switching for the few bags I want to sell at this point.


Once you get yourself established on Bonz and start getting your Bonz monthly invoices, you'll see that they're between 5 and 15% of what you were paying ebay, you'll love it!

The traffic might be less (actually, it IS less) and your items will sit longer, but the financial savings make it tolerable.


----------



## muchiko19

tnguyen87 said:


> In no way am I interested in this bag but I was just curious... I thought bags don't have little sample pieces??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26084914759...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_6908wt_1206



Hi there! Gucci does.  I think its to help buyers pair the bag with their outfit, shoes etc without bringing the whole bag if that makes sense (at least thats how I used to used it)


----------



## muchiko19

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Once you get yourself established on Bonz and start getting your Bonz monthly invoices, you'll see that they're between 5 and 15% of what you were paying ebay, you'll love it!
> 
> The traffic might be less (actually, it IS less) and your items will sit longer, but the financial savings make it tolerable.



Just wanted to let you know that CL acts fast and posting was gone the next day!


----------



## BeenBurned

muchiko19 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that CL acts fast and posting was gone the next day!


Good. I'm glad they responded.


----------



## jenayb

I don't want to start a whole new thread on this silly little topic, just wondering if I'm off base here.... I have been answering questions and haggling with a buyer all morning. We agreed on a price, I said I'd send an invoice, then I get this:

_Dear xxx,

1 . i buy this bag for my gf,honestly .But can i tell her is this a new one?Because you told me it's no stain or scratches on it?it's not brand new ,i knew .But does it look like new?

2 . One more thing,i want to buy the bag for my gf to use it and i aprriciate your offer.You know that either there're a lot of tope rated sellers are selling the fake xxx.I understand your product and trust you . I have no idea with your product. But I used to buy the fake one on ebay and i have to return for full refund and the seller had to say sorry in order to do not dispute them.So i really don't want that happens with us so just want to make sure again.Are you confident if my girlfriend bring the purse to the xxx store to ask for authentic?And i asked some ebay seller before i buy their products and some of them couldn't make sure with me and what do you think when they can't make sure about their products?I have no idea and i know that's not authentic,of course.I don't want some crazy seller take advantage to sell the fake one while the sellers like you work so hard to sell the real ones to increase your business.
Thank you and I'm waiting for your reply 


- xxx_

I honestly want to just block at this point.... I feel like this is setting myself up for a situation. Am I just jaded and paranoid???? 

I just feel like it's.... Odd. Idk.

(All xxx's indicate either a username or details about my item that I edited out.)


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I'd block - sounds like trouble to me.


----------



## jenayb

GhstDreamer said:


> ^I'd block - sounds like trouble to me.


 


Thank you! I really thought so, but I'm SUCH a cynic these days!!


----------



## noshoepolish

I would be running to my BBL.



jenaywins said:


> I don't want to start a whole new thread on this silly little topic, just wondering if I'm off base here.... I have been answering questions and haggling with a buyer all morning. We agreed on a price, I said I'd send an invoice, then I get this:
> 
> _Dear xxx,_
> 
> _1 . i buy this bag for my gf,honestly .But can i tell her is this a new one?Because you told me it's no stain or scratches on it?it's not brand new ,i knew .But does it look like new?_
> 
> _2 . One more thing,i want to buy the bag for my gf to use it and i aprriciate your offer.You know that either there're a lot of tope rated sellers are selling the fake xxx.I understand your product and trust you . I have no idea with your product. But I used to buy the fake one on ebay and i have to return for full refund and the seller had to say sorry in order to do not dispute them.So i really don't want that happens with us so just want to make sure again.Are you confident if my girlfriend bring the purse to the xxx store to ask for authentic?And i asked some ebay seller before i buy their products and some of them couldn't make sure with me and what do you think when they can't make sure about their products?I have no idea and i know that's not authentic,of course.I don't want some crazy seller take advantage to sell the fake one while the sellers like you work so hard to sell the real ones to increase your business._
> _Thank you and I'm waiting for your reply _
> 
> 
> _- xxx_
> 
> I honestly want to just block at this point.... I feel like this is setting myself up for a situation. Am I just jaded and paranoid????
> 
> I just feel like it's.... Odd. Idk.
> 
> (All xxx's indicate either a username or details about my item that I edited out.)


----------



## jenayb

noshoepolish said:


> I would be running to my BBL.


 
Lol!! Thanks babe. I blocked him/her.


----------



## louis fanatic

quick question.

can someone please confirm that if I use EMS shipping to Canada it will provide signature confirmation?

I started a thread for the question but no one has responded and I am a bit desperate since it's Friday and getting late.

TIA


----------



## noshoepolish

It should but I always use the USPS website just to be safe.  Plus I can insure it there too.  On the USPS website, you can see the Signature block is filled in.


----------



## GhstDreamer

louis fanatic said:


> quick question.
> 
> can someone please confirm that if I use EMS shipping to Canada it will provide signature confirmation?
> 
> I started a thread for the question but no one has responded and I am a bit desperate since it's Friday and getting late.
> 
> TIA



I live in Canada and yes, EMS shipping to Canada does require a signature confirmation. Though not necessarily to the person it is addressed to. All  purchases I make from Japan is shipped through EMS and I've never ran into any issues.


----------



## BeenBurned

jenaywins said:


> I don't want to start a whole new thread on this silly little topic, just wondering if I'm off base here.... I have been answering questions and haggling with a buyer all morning. We agreed on a price, I said I'd send an invoice, then I get this:
> 
> _Dear xxx,
> 
> 1 . i buy this bag for my gf,honestly .But can i tell her is this a new one?Because you told me it's no stain or scratches on it?it's not brand new ,i knew .But does it look like new?
> 
> 2 . One more thing,i want to buy the bag for my gf to use it and i aprriciate your offer.You know that either there're a lot of tope rated sellers are selling the fake xxx.I understand your product and trust you . I have no idea with your product. But I used to buy the fake one on ebay and i have to return for full refund and the seller had to say sorry in order to do not dispute them.So i really don't want that happens with us so just want to make sure again.Are you confident if my girlfriend bring the purse to the xxx store to ask for authentic?And i asked some ebay seller before i buy their products and some of them couldn't make sure with me and what do you think when they can't make sure about their products?I have no idea and i know that's not authentic,of course.I don't want some crazy seller take advantage to sell the fake one while the sellers like you work so hard to sell the real ones to increase your business.
> Thank you and I'm waiting for your reply
> 
> 
> - xxx_
> 
> I honestly want to just block at this point.... I feel like this is setting myself up for a situation. Am I just jaded and paranoid????
> 
> I just feel like it's.... Odd. Idk.
> 
> (All xxx's indicate either a username or details about my item that I edited out.)





GhstDreamer said:


> ^I'd block - sounds like trouble to me.





noshoepolish said:


> I would be running to my BBL.


Ditto, ditto, ditto,  ditto, ditto!

NFW!


----------



## jenayb

BeenBurned said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto,  ditto, ditto!
> 
> NFW!


----------



## louis fanatic

> GhstDreamer
> I live in Canada and yes, EMS shipping to Canada does require a signature confirmation. Though not necessarily to the person it is addressed to. All purchases I make from Japan is shipped through EMS and I've never ran into any issues.
> 
> noshoepolish
> It should but I always use the USPS website just to be safe. Plus I can insure it there too. On the USPS website, you can see the Signature block is filled in.




I didn't find an option to add signature requirement to EMS so I wasn't sure about using that option.  Plus, when I received EMS package I have never been required to sign so I was a little skeptic.  

I ended up using UPS which had a clear option to add signature required.

I definitely need some lessons on how to work with USPS before I ship international again.

Thanks again


----------



## noshoepolish

You never want to use UPS to Canada.  Never ever.  They charge the buyer a $$$$$$  brokerage fee which pisses buyers off.


----------



## GhstDreamer

noshoepolish said:


> You never want to use UPS to Canada.  Never ever.  They charge the buyer a $$$$$$  brokerage fee which pisses buyers off.



One time a seller shipped a $170 item through UPS to me. I ended up paying nearly $40. With EMS, I never have to pay any additional kinds of fees including custom charges.


----------



## louis fanatic

noshoepolish said:


> You never want to use UPS to Canada.  Never ever.  They charge the buyer a $$$$$$  brokerage fee which pisses buyers off.





GhstDreamer said:


> One time a seller shipped a $170 item through UPS to me. I ended up paying nearly $40. With EMS, I never have to pay any additional kinds of fees including custom charges.



Thank you for the warning about UPS and I'll have to keep that in mind for next time but as for this once it has already been shipped before I got the confirmation about EMS.

So, for my future records:

1 - EMS international to Canada will require signature upon delivery for the buyer/recipient even though it does not state so on the USPS website when you purchase the shipping?

or 

2 - signature confirmation is not purchased on the website but an option that I have to purchase by going to the post office on my own?

Please accept my apology if I am asking the same question that sounds like it has been answered.  It's only because Canadian address always shows as unconfirmed and USPS website is not very informative.


----------



## noshoepolish

^^  On PayPal, when you print an Express Mail label, there is no "signature required" box.  I believe it is required but I want to be sure.  Plus when I insure an International package, I have to add it at the Post Office which is a pITA.

On USPS, the signature required box is already checked.  You can uncheck it if the total is <$250 but why bother?  You can insure International packages on USPS at the same time you print the postage.


----------



## noshoepolish

Did you have UPS listed as a shipping method in your listing?



louis fanatic said:


> Thank you for the warning about UPS and I'll have to keep that in mind for next time but as for this once it has already been shipped before I got the confirmation about EMS.
> 
> So, for my future records:
> 
> 1 - EMS international to Canada will require signature upon delivery for the buyer/recipient even though it does not state so on the USPS website when you purchase the shipping?
> 
> or
> 
> 2 - signature confirmation is not purchased on the website but an option that I have to purchase by going to the post office on my own?
> 
> Please accept my apology if I am asking the same question that sounds like it has been answered. It's only because Canadian address always shows as unconfirmed and USPS website is not very informative.


----------



## louis fanatic

UPS has always been my method of shipping for within in the states.  I rarely make the exception to ship international.  I did inform the buyer that I shipped the bag via UPS and already e-mail the UPS tracking number since Friday.

I don't print labels from PayPal or USPS that's why I don't see the signature required box.  I can declare the value of the item and buy insurance but there's no where for signature required that's why I was hesitant to use that method. 

Will have to refrain from shipping international next time. It's just too much to worry about. 

Thank you *noshoepolish* for all the guidance.


----------



## noshoepolish

On USPS you want to click on the Add Extra Services Button.  That is where you will see the signature box is checked and you can put in the insured amount.


----------



## NickSMU17

New to board, and aren't allowed to start theads yet, but has anyone dealt with ebay seller htbbc?

I am very interested in getting this for my wife, but very scared to buy on ebay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260852283058...#ht_686wt_1397


----------



## abbazappaplant

Does anybody have a ballpark figure I would be able to use for selling a large Celestina brown Croc tote?  I love the bag, but have never used it, so it's in perfect condition.  It was a thoughtful gift, but i'm just not a "croc" type of gal. Any help would be wonderfully appreciated 
it's this bag, just in brown : http://s887.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=celestinableu.jpg&newest=1

hope asking for help isn't against any rules


----------



## BeenBurned

NickSMU17 said:


> New to board, and aren't allowed to start theads yet, but has anyone dealt with ebay seller htbbc?
> 
> I am very interested in getting this for my wife, but very scared to buy on ebay...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260852283058...#ht_686wt_1397



Your link isn't working: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26085228305...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=260852283058&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

I don't know Chanel but I don't know if many (or any) of the pictures are the seller's own. She seems to use celebrity and covert pictures for many of her listings.


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I would love to know if I'm protected for SNAD in case I have an "outside ebay" transaction...
I read online that it's possible since a few month, can someone can confirm ?

(I would buy a designer bag from an ebay seller with 100% positive feedback and a score of 370)

TIA !


----------



## GhstDreamer

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I would love to know if I'm protected for SNAD in case I have an "outside ebay" transaction...
> I read online that it's possible since a few month, can someone can confirm ?
> 
> (I would buy a designer bag from an ebay seller with 100% positive feedback and a score of 370)
> 
> TIA !



If you pay through Paypal then you should be protected for SNAD purchase by Paypal. Since I just recently went through one as a seller on bonanza (not ebay), I just want to let you know paypal expects the buyer to prove a SNAD item by submitting legal documents to them. They don't just take the word and pictures of the item from the buyer and rule in favour of the buyer automatically.


----------



## BeenBurned

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I would love to know if I'm protected for SNAD in case I have an *"outside ebay" transaction...*
> I read online that it's possible since a few month, can someone can confirm ?
> 
> (*I would buy a designer bag from an ebay seller *with 100% positive feedback and a score of 370)
> 
> TIA !


I'm confused. 

Is this an ebay transaction or not? Or are you finding an item for sale on ebay and dealing with the seller to negotiate to sell to you outside of the venue on which you found the item?

If it's the latter, I'm not sure you'll find too much support for cheating ebay out of its rightfully earned fees.

As much as sellers hate paying the fees and buyers hate having to pay a higher price for items because sellers have to pay those fees, ebay provides a service for which they deserve to get paid.

What your seller is doing is unethical and you are participating in the dishonesty.

Another thing to consider is that if a seller is this unethical and dishonest before they've had a transaction with you, do you think they'll suddenly become a law-abiding and integrity-filled person should there be a problem after you make the purchase?


----------



## shinymagpie

Morning/Evening everyone. I am contemplating having a go at Bonanza as a selling platform (not for the stuff I sell on eBay) and I would love some advice so I can do it well from the get go. Any tips for the inexperienced?  eg is there a how to almost bullet proof your listings guide for Bonanza?


----------



## mizsunshyne

namie said:


> Hi! I am wondering at which point should I be worried about an eBay purchase? I won a bid for a bag 2 weeks ago, and paid within 5 mins from close of bid. It has been 2 weeks and I didn't hear from the seller. Emailed her via eBay yesterday and she told me she has not shipped out the bag cos she does not have a box. Said she will search for a box. How long should I wait for her search to end?



Two weeks past and she's yet to find a box for your bag? Red flag to me. You should tell her to ship it within the time frame stated and if you don't receive a tracking within the time frame allowed say the next 2-3 days, ask seller to fully refund you. Not worth the headache.


----------



## mizsunshyne

shinymagpie said:


> Morning/Evening everyone. I am contemplating having a go at Bonanza as a selling platform (not for the stuff I sell on eBay) and I would love some advice so I can do it well from the get go. Any tips for the inexperienced?  eg is there a how to almost bullet proof your listings guide for Bonanza?



If you really want to bulletproof your listings on Bonz, there's a FB score setting you can adjust but most buyers on Bonz are really just browsers, not members looking for a specific item. Blocking say 0 FB newbies could possibly affect the probability of your items selling.

Second comes insurance, and DC/SC as always.

Bonz has really slow traffic too so you might expect your items to not sell so fast. 

And remember, sellers are allowed to leave neutral/neg FB which is a good thing. Hope that helps but BB could probably fill you in more.


----------



## shinymagpie

Thanks mzsunshyne & BB. 

I will be listing things there that I'd like to sell but are not urgent sales. They won't be high value items.

What's DC and SC stand for? Sorry to be vague.

I've never used Google Checkout. Is it better than PayPal from your experience?

Cheers


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> Thanks mzsunshyne & BB.
> 
> I will be listing things there that I'd like to sell but are not urgent sales. They won't be high value items.
> 
> What's DC and SC stand for? Sorry to be vague.
> 
> I've never used Google Checkout. Is it better than PayPal from your experience?
> 
> Cheers


d.c. = delivery confirmation

s.c. = signature confirmation

I don't know what the equivalent is in Japan but for $250 or greater (including shipping), you must obtain a signature from the recipient. Delivery proof isn't adequate.

Google checkout is an alternative to paypal and although the fees are just about the same as paypal, Google is considered to be more seller-friendly than Paypal.


----------



## shinymagpie

BeenBurned said:


> d.c. = delivery confirmation
> 
> s.c. = signature confirmation
> 
> I don't know what the equivalent is in Japan but for $250 or greater (including shipping), you must obtain a signature from the recipient. Delivery proof isn't adequate.
> 
> Google checkout is an alternative to paypal and although the fees are just about the same as paypal, Google is considered to be more seller-friendly than Paypal.



Thanks BB. The things I'll list there will be under $50. So I should be covered by Registered Airmail I think. 

Crossing fingers!


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> Thanks BB. The things I'll list there will be under $50. So I should be covered by Registered Airmail I think.
> 
> Crossing fingers!


You're welcome.


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> It's time to file for INR. I bet she'll find a box really quickly.
> 
> That's a BS excuse. The post office has free priority boxes. At Staples, Office Max and Office Depot, she can buy boxes and even grocery stores have boxes that are free for the asking.



So true. I just took like 10 boxes the other day to the PO.


----------



## shinymagpie

OK. Last Bonanza question. Is it better to have similar backdrop to eBay or a different backdrop to eBay? What works better? Having a different identity or an identity recognizable to those who buy on eBay. I am not planning to sell the same items on both sites, but related items.


----------



## mizsunshyne

I don't know about that. It's really up to you whether your username be the same or not. For me, it isn't just because I like it that way. Plus you can always upload all your feedback from Fleabay to Bonz or start new. Hope that helps.

Now I have a question. Should I worry if a package states out for delivery, and then all the sudden "delivery status not updated"? Does this mean package has been picked up the PO rather than delivered or postal worker didn't scan when package was delivered? Should I call to double check on the status or wait until my buyer contacts me with a problem? Nowhere does it state that notice was left. It just disappeared?

Okay I lied. I have questions. Lol! Hopefully someone can help me out here. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> Now I have a question. Should I worry if a package states out for delivery, and then all the sudden "delivery status not updated"? Does this mean package has been picked up the PO rather than delivered or postal worker didn't scan when package was delivered? Should I call to double check on the status or wait until my buyer contacts me with a problem? Nowhere does it state that notice was left. It just disappeared?
> 
> Okay I lied. I have questions. Lol! Hopefully someone can help me out here. Thank you!


How much time is there between "out for delivery" and "status not updated?" 

As I was told by USPS, "out for delivery" is when the package leaves the distribution center and is distributed to the carrier for delivery during his daily route. 

When delivered, he scans it but the handheld scanners aren't connected and don't talk to the online tracking site. At the end of the day, the carriers return to the distribution center and download their daily scans. I think it's at that time that it's updated online.

So if this is all during the same day that you're seeing the messages, I think it's just not complete yet. 

I hope this makes sense. I'm not sure how accurate it is but that's how it was explained to me.


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> How much time is there between "out for delivery" and "status not updated?"
> 
> As I was told by USPS, "out for delivery" is when the package leaves the distribution center and is distributed to the carrier for delivery during his daily route.
> 
> When delivered, he scans it but the handheld scanners aren't connected and don't talk to the online tracking site. At the end of the day, the carriers return to the distribution center and download their daily scans. I think it's at that time that it's updated online.
> 
> So if this is all during the same day that you're seeing the messages, I think it's just not complete yet.
> 
> I hope this makes sense. I'm not sure how accurate it is but that's how it was explained to me.



Let's see here. Time out for delivery started on Sept. 12 at 10:05am and the last update when it stated delivery status not updated was Sept. 13 at 12:05am.

I'm still hopeful that it'll update. It took at least 1.5 days for the initial update to come up on Sunday afternoon when I shipped it out Friday night.


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> Let's see here. Time out for delivery started on Sept. 12 at 10:05am and the last update when it stated delivery status not updated was Sept. 13 at 12:05am.
> 
> I'm still hopeful that it'll update. It took at least 1.5 days for the initial update to come up on Sunday afternoon when I shipped it out Friday night.


I tend to advise you to sit tight. The mailman may have delivered and buyer may have received it but it just wasn't scanned on delivery. 

You'll hear from her if it isn't delivered.


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> I tend to advise you to sit tight. The mailman may have delivered and buyer may have received it but it just wasn't scanned on delivery.
> 
> You'll hear from her if it isn't delivered.



Thank you *BB*! You've always got the best advice!

I will sit tight and try to enjoy this ride.

Oh knock on wood but what are the chances a case will be opened on me for nondelivery if status doesn't update? I did insure it.


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> Thank you *BB*! You've always got the best advice!
> 
> I will sit tight and try to enjoy this ride.
> 
> Oh knock on wood but what are the chances a case will be opened on me for nondelivery if status doesn't update? I did insure it.


You're welcome. 

I don't know what the chances are that she'll file. Hopefully she received the package and won't file. And if you receive feedback, you'll know she got it. 

I'm just of the school of thought that no news is good news. We hear about so many scams (both buyer and seller) and if you make her aware of a non-scan, you might give her ideas. KWIM? 

With insurance, if she claims non-receipt and the d.c. doesn't show delivery, you shouldn't have a problem with a claim. In my experience, they're generally more diligent with insured packages because they know they're on the hook for a loss.


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I don't know what the chances are that she'll file. Hopefully she received the package and won't file. And if you receive feedback, you'll know she got it.
> 
> I'm just of the school of thought that no news is good news. We hear about so many scams (both buyer and seller) and if you make her aware of a non-scan, you might give her ideas. KWIM?
> 
> With insurance, if she claims non-receipt and the d.c. doesn't show delivery, you shouldn't have a problem with a claim. In my experience, they're generally more diligent with insured packages because they know they're on the hook for a loss.



I truly appreciate the info! One more question. Does insurance cover the shipping fees as well or just the item? It kinda shucks if only reimbursement is for the item lost.


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> I truly appreciate the info! One more question. Does insurance cover the shipping fees as well or just the item? It kinda shucks if only reimbursement is for the item lost.


I believe they reimburse the shipping charge but not the insurance payment.


----------



## xoaida

Hi everyone,

I am fairly new to the forum so I was hoping for some help in regards to a recent purchase I made on ebay.

This is the bag that I bought

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120768918342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I paid promptly as I do for all my ebay auctions, and 2 days later she marked the item as shipped (Sept 3)...but without a tracking number. Which was kind of odd, but I brushed it off for the time being. The next day I was a little more concerned, I figured that this is my biggest purchase I've made on eBay so I should have a tracking number. I sent a really polite message to my seller asking for the tracking number. 3 days later she responded saying she was sorry for the late response but was away at school and would call for the tracking number and send it to me later on in the evening (Sept 7). 3 days went by again with no response and I decided to message her again, politely asking if she had any luck with the tracking number (Sept 10) She respond 2 days later with the number (Sept 12). 

I tracked the number on the Canada Post Website (I live in Canada)
But I got the following message

"We were not able to find any results
There is no information available for this item. Tracking by Canada Post is not a feature for this product."

I figured it may not be able to track it until in got into Canada so I tried the USPS website and this is what I get

"You entered: LC192476065US

Your Item's Status
Your item was accepted at 6:06 pm on September 03, 2011 in BOSTON, MA 02205. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later." 

I clicked on see details and this is what I get:

YOUR LABEL NUMBER
SERVICE
STATUS OF YOUR ITEM
DATE & TIME
LOCATION
FEATURES
LC192476065US
First-Class Mail International
Acceptance
September 03, 2011, 6:06 pm
BOSTON, MA 02205 
International Letter

Im getting really really worried, usually when Ive bought items from the US, I get quite in depth tracking results...i.e What time it arrived in Customs, What Postal Outlet it's at etc. etc. All the other bags and higher priced items ($100 +) that I've purchased have come with this detailed shipping. But it's odd to me that this is the only sort of information they have and she sent the package 10 days ago.

I am just freaking out because I paid a $38 shipping fee and a total of $450 cdn for this bag. I know it might be a little bit early for me to receive it because it has only been 10 days but I am worried why there isn't any shipping information.

I really really don't know what to do at this point, and if the way she sent the package is even trackable?

Any sort of help would be appreciated!
TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

xoaida said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am fairly new to the forum so I was hoping for some help in regards to a recent purchase I made on ebay.
> 
> This is the bag that I bought
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120768918342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> I paid promptly as I do for all my ebay auctions, and 2 days later she marked the item as shipped (Sept 3)...but without a tracking number. Which was kind of odd, but I brushed it off for the time being. The next day I was a little more concerned, I figured that this is my biggest purchase I've made on eBay so I should have a tracking number. I sent a really polite message to my seller asking for the tracking number. 3 days later she responded saying she was sorry for the late response but was away at school and would call for the tracking number and send it to me later on in the evening (Sept 7). 3 days went by again with no response and I decided to message her again, politely asking if she had any luck with the tracking number (Sept 10) She respond 2 days later with the number (Sept 12).
> 
> I tracked the number on the Canada Post Website (I live in Canada)
> But I got the following message
> 
> "We were not able to find any results
> There is no information available for this item. Tracking by Canada Post is not a feature for this product."
> 
> I figured it may not be able to track it until in got into Canada so I tried the USPS website and this is what I get
> 
> "You entered: LC192476065US
> 
> Your Item's Status
> Your item was accepted at 6:06 pm on September 03, 2011 in BOSTON, MA 02205. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."
> 
> I clicked on see details and this is what I get:
> 
> YOUR LABEL NUMBER
> SERVICE
> STATUS OF YOUR ITEM
> DATE & TIME
> LOCATION
> FEATURES
> LC192476065US
> First-Class Mail International
> Acceptance
> September 03, 2011, 6:06 pm
> BOSTON, MA 02205
> International Letter
> 
> Im getting really really worried, usually when Ive bought items from the US, I get quite in depth tracking results...i.e What time it arrived in Customs, What Postal Outlet it's at etc. etc. All the other bags and higher priced items ($100 +) that I've purchased have come with this detailed shipping. But it's odd to me that this is the only sort of information they have and she sent the package 10 days ago.
> 
> I am just freaking out because I paid a $38 shipping fee and a total of $450 cdn for this bag. I know it might be a little bit early for me to receive it because it has only been 10 days but I am worried why there isn't any shipping information.
> 
> I really really don't know what to do at this point, and if the way she sent the package is even trackable?
> 
> Any sort of help would be appreciated!
> TIA!


Your seller used first class international mail to ship the package and that service isn't trackable.  The LC number is the customs form number and not a tracking number. 

For a transaction of $250 or more, the seller should have used a service that had signature confirmation. (I would have recommended EMS because express mail includes signature, insurance to $100 and is fully trackable.) 

And for $38 you paid, she could have shipped to Canada from Boston. 

Calculating express mail for a 4 lb. package to Canada, the online shipping price would have been $39.97 or $36 for 3 lbs. 

Priority mail would have been around $26.00 for 4 lbs. or $24 for 3 lbs. 

 Both services offer tracking. 

In the meantime, I recommend you give it a bit of time. She did ship the package and for some reason, parcels from US to Canada take longer to arrive than packages going to the other side of the world. 

I expect that you'll get it soon.


----------



## xoaida

BeenBurned said:


> Your seller used first class international mail to ship the package and that service isn't trackable.  The LC number is the customs form number and not a tracking number.
> 
> For a transaction of $250 or more, the seller should have used a service that had signature confirmation. (I would have recommended EMS because express mail includes signature, insurance to $100 and is fully trackable.)
> 
> And for $38 you paid, she could have shipped to Canada from Boston.
> 
> Calculating express mail for a 4 lb. package to Canada, the online shipping price would have been $39.97 or $36 for 3 lbs.
> 
> Priority mail would have been around $26.00 for 4 lbs. or $24 for 3 lbs.
> 
> Both services offer tracking.
> 
> In the meantime, I recommend you give it a bit of time. She did ship the package and for some reason, parcels from US to Canada take longer to arrive than packages going to the other side of the world.
> 
> I expect that you'll get it soon.


Thanks so much BeenBurned, I think I am just being paranoid since it's my first super large purchase on eBay. I'll give it more time!


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> I believe they reimburse the shipping charge but not the insurance payment.



Thank you *BB*!


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> Thank you *BB*!


You're welcome.


----------



## Stacyy

Hi Ladies,

If you would be so kind to help me in answering a few questions I had regarding an appealed case that I won. 

1. What does this mean? What exactly is a courtesy credit?

eBay Customer Support has granted your appeal and issued you a courtesy credit to your PayPal account.	

2. Case Closed: Appeal granted 
You don't need to do anything else.

Do I need to ship the item back to the seller at this point to get my money back? Or would they send me instructions to do so? I was told by a previous agent that if the case was decided in my favor they would provide me a box to ship it in with the shipping charges waived. 

Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Stacyy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> If you would be so kind to help me in answering a few questions I had regarding an appealed case that I won.
> 
> 1. What does this mean? What exactly is a courtesy credit?
> 
> eBay Customer Support has granted your appeal and issued you a courtesy credit to your PayPal account.
> 
> 2. Case Closed: Appeal granted
> You don't need to do anything else.
> 
> Do I need to ship the item back to the seller at this point to get my money back? Or would they send me instructions to do so? I was told by a previous agent that if the case was decided in my favor they would provide me a box to ship it in with the shipping charges waived.
> 
> Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help!


It sounds as though there was a dispute and they originally ruled in favor of the seller and the seller kept the money and they denied you the return, right?

Well, as I understand, the "courtesy refund" means that they refunded you from their own coffers. They didn't take the money from the seller, thus you don't have to return the item to the seller.


----------



## Stacyy

Hi BB!

You are correct. They originally ruled in favor of the seller and denied the return but I had appealed the case and they reviewed it and decided in my favor. 

According to my Paypal transaction detail, it states the seller has sent me my money to my Paypal and the transaction will appear on my bill as "PAYPAL* seller's name.

This means that the money will actually be credited to my Paypal account and it's not a temporary credit?

Thank you so much again. I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Stacyy said:


> Hi BB!
> 
> You are correct. They originally ruled in favor of the seller and denied the return but I had appealed the case and they reviewed it and decided in my favor.
> 
> According to my Paypal transaction detail, it states the seller has sent me my money to my Paypal and the transaction will appear on my bill as "PAYPAL* seller's name.
> 
> This means that the money will actually be credited to my Paypal account and it's not a temporary credit?
> 
> Thank you so much again. I really appreciate all your help!


It sounds permanent. 

Hold on to the item in case something changes and they tell you to send it back. Otherwise, it sounds as though it's yours to do with as you please.


----------



## Stacyy

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## shinymagpie

Bonanza help!

Thanks mzsunshyne & BeenBurned. Managed to get my system up and running!

Now going to study "trait's" and traffic driving on Bonanza.

Any bidders to block would be appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> Bonanza help!
> 
> Thanks mzsunshyne & BeenBurned. Managed to get my system up and running!
> 
> Now going to study "trait's" and traffic driving on Bonanza.
> 
> Any bidders to block would be appreciated!
> 
> Cheers


You're welcome. 


namie said:


> An update&#12290;After I opened a case, the seller contacted me to say she found a box and will ship out the next day. I replied that's good but since I already opened the case, I will close it after I receive the bag. Let me know the tracking number.
> 
> After my mail, silence again. I don't want to close the case yet in case she ships me a dud. I hope she doesn't claim she ship out on the 7th day of my claim and after I closed, realized she sent me something else and I can't reopen the case.


Don't close the case until you receive the item and it's as described.


----------



## lalaland!!!

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Don't close the case until you receive the item and it's as described.


 Hi BB
your inbox messaging is full. 
Can't send you anything till you clear some and make room!
Let me know when please


----------



## BeenBurned

lalaland!!! said:


> Hi BB
> your inbox messaging is full.
> Can't send you anything till you clear some and make room!
> Let me know when please


Done.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I have a few quick questions. I have been thinking about trying Ebay (again, and hopefully I won't chicken out like the last time). I have been reading up about setting my buyer requirements to only USA, but I read that some people were able to get past that. What is a guaranteed way to make sure that does not happen?
I will be using a new name on Ebay, do they still hold the funds of the first sale until feedback is left?
Also, as a new seller, can you set your auctions to JUST BIN w/immediate checkout?
Honestly, I am scared to death...but Bonz is almost dead right now, and I am seeing a good amount of action on Ebay for the things I will be selling. I just hope that if I sell a few things, I won't be running back here every day with a horror story.

Any help is appreciated, and I am sorry for asking you all to "hold my hand" through this. LOL!


----------



## MolMol

Hi Ladies! I sold an item on ebay and the buyer paid through paypal with an eCheck.  It will clear in 2-3 days. (Which is fine - I am not sending the item until then) 

Her address is confirmed but it still says "Seller Protection - Not Eligible".  Is that because the eCheck has not cleared yet? Or is it for some other reason.  The buyer lives in the US and so do I.  

Please help! I don't want to be scammed


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes, because the echeck has not cleared.


----------



## cathead87

PickyCoachLover said:


> I will be using a new name on Ebay, do they still hold the funds of the first sale until feedback is left?
> Also, as a new seller, can you set your auctions to JUST BIN w/immediate checkout?
> Honestly, I am scared to death...but Bonz is almost dead right now, and I am seeing a good amount of action on Ebay for the things I will be selling. I just hope that if I sell a few things, I won't be running back here every day with a horror story.


 
I can answer two of your questions....here goes:

*Do they still hold funds?* This is PayPal's response: 
_If you sell on eBay, your payments may be delayed by up to 21 days so that we can make sure your buyer is satisfied with their purchase. _


_Your eBay payment may be released sooner if: _

_We know that an item was delivered. To confirm delivery, just provide an online tracking number. _
_Your buyer leaves you positive Feedback._
Even as a new seller, I never had funds held. But, I always purchase Delivery Confirmation and update the PayPal transaction with the tracking number.

*Can you set your auctions to BIN w/immediate checkout?*
Definitely. I choose BIN w/immediate payment for 99.9% of my listings. I don't like waiting for days to receive a payment.

I actually had a few sales on Bonanza this weekend...I was really surprised. I just get tired of all the "glitches".


----------



## PickyCoachLover

cathead87 said:


> I can answer two of your questions....here goes:
> 
> *Do they still hold funds?* This is PayPal's response:
> _If you sell on eBay, your payments may be delayed by up to 21 days so that we can make sure your buyer is satisfied with their purchase. _
> 
> 
> _Your eBay payment may be released sooner if: _
> 
> _We know that an item was delivered. To confirm delivery, just provide an online tracking number. _
> _Your buyer leaves you positive Feedback._
> Even as a new seller, I never had funds held. But, I always purchase Delivery Confirmation and update the PayPal transaction with the tracking number.
> 
> *Can you set your auctions to BIN w/immediate checkout?*
> Definitely. I choose BIN w/immediate payment for 99.9% of my listings. I don't like waiting for days to receive a payment.
> 
> I actually had a few sales on Bonanza this weekend...I was really surprised. I just get tired of all the "glitches".


Thank you! That was two questions I really needed answered. I feel a little bit more relieved now, LOL!


----------



## cathead87

I had an auction close on Saturday. The buyer and I had a "disagreement"...but finally agreed to cancel the transaction this morning. Is the buyer still able to leave feedback on a cancelled transaction?


----------



## BeenBurned

cathead87 said:


> I had an auction close on Saturday. The buyer and I had a "disagreement"...but finally agreed to cancel the transaction this morning. Is the buyer still able to leave feedback on a cancelled transaction?


Yes.


----------



## cathead87

BeenBurned said:


> Yes.


 
*BB*, you were supposed to say "NO". Thanks anyway.


----------



## BeenBurned

cathead87 said:


> *BB*, you were supposed to say "NO". Thanks anyway.


Sorry.


----------



## noshoepolish

The only time they can't leave feedback is if there is an unpaid item dispute and they do not respond.

Sometimes the FB goes through and you have to call to have eBay remove it.



cathead87 said:


> I had an auction close on Saturday. The buyer and I had a "disagreement"...but finally agreed to cancel the transaction this morning. Is the buyer still able to leave feedback on a cancelled transaction?


----------



## mainguyen504

hi ladies, i have an issue with paypal.
i paid for an item and seller never sent, so i opened a claim with paypal and it ruled in my favor.. during this whole time i kept trying to get in touch with the seller but to no avail. its been over 10 days since paypal has closed my case and there is still no refund. am i sol-ed if the seller does nor agree to give me a refund even though paypal ruled in my favor?

thanks for any help!


----------



## BeenBurned

mainguyen504 said:


> hi ladies, i have an issue with paypal.
> i paid for an item and seller never sent, so i opened a claim with paypal and it ruled in my favor.. during this whole time i kept trying to get in touch with the seller but to no avail. its been over 10 days since paypal has closed my case and there is still no refund. am i sol-ed if the seller does nor agree to give me a refund even though paypal ruled in my favor?
> 
> thanks for any help!


Call paypal and give them details and the date they closed the dispute and ruled in your favor. 

Tell them that your account isn't showing the refund yet. (If you used a credit card to fund the payment, check your c.c. statement to see if the credit has been issued.)


----------



## noshoepolish

The refund would go back on your credit card.  Check to see if the original transaction show that.



mainguyen504 said:


> hi ladies, i have an issue with paypal.
> i paid for an item and seller never sent, so i opened a claim with paypal and it ruled in my favor.. during this whole time i kept trying to get in touch with the seller but to no avail. its been over 10 days since paypal has closed my case and there is still no refund. am i sol-ed if the seller does nor agree to give me a refund even though paypal ruled in my favor?
> 
> thanks for any help!


----------



## saracc

mainguyen504 said:


> hi ladies, i have an issue with paypal.
> i paid for an item and seller never sent, so i opened a claim with paypal and it ruled in my favor.. during this whole time i kept trying to get in touch with the seller but to no avail. its been over 10 days since paypal has closed my case and there is still no refund. am i sol-ed if the seller does nor agree to give me a refund even though paypal ruled in my favor?
> 
> thanks for any help!


I think paypal will owe it to you.. so yeah, as someone said above i'd get in contact with paypal and they should sort it out for you.


----------



## mainguyen504

thank you *beenburned, noshoepolish, and saracc*.i feel soo silly now, i didnt even think to check my cc,i thought i payed it off with a paypal balance.:shame:

it was my first claim, so i now know what to expect!


----------



## BeenBurned

mainguyen504 said:


> thank you *beenburned, noshoepolish, and saracc*.i feel soo silly now, i didnt even think to check my cc,i thought i payed it off with a paypal balance.:shame:
> 
> it was my first claim, so i now know what to expect!


You're welcome. I'm glad it all worked out.


----------



## Vinyl

I sold a book on Half.com.  Although I bought delivery confirmation, the tracking hasn't been updated since I shipped the book (back at the end of August).  The buyer is asking for a full refund because "it's too late now" despite me explaining that media mail can take a couple of weeks (the buyer should have been aware of that & ordered the book from another seller offering expedited shipping instead).  The book was under $2, so no biggie, but I did spend money on shipping it out.  Is the buyer warranted to receive a full refund?  It's not like I made a guarantee that they would receive it by X date.


----------



## BeenBurned

Vinyl said:


> I sold a book on Half.com.  Although I bought delivery confirmation, the tracking hasn't been updated since I shipped the book (back at the end of August).  The buyer is asking for a full refund because "it's too late now" despite me explaining that media mail can take a couple of weeks (the buyer should have been aware of that & ordered the book from another seller offering expedited shipping instead).  The book was under $2, so no biggie, but I did spend money on shipping it out.  Is the buyer warranted to receive a full refund?  It's not like I made a guarantee that they would receive it by X date.


Most sellers don't use media mail because it's quicker to walk a package across the country than wait for media mail to be delivered. media mail is slower than molasses.

That said, what did your listing say as the method of shipping? And what did it show as the estimated delivery time? If you promised first class or priority mail and used media mail, she has a legitimate gripe. If your listing clearly showed media mail and she paid a low shipping price based on that, it's rather unfair to hold that against you.

Generally shipping won't track until the item has been delivered so it's not unusual for the tracking to just show that a label was printed. Chances are that she will eventually get it but honestly, it's already been 3 weeks!

For such a small amount, I'd just issue the refund and have her write "return to sender" on the package if and when it arrives. (She shouldn't open it.)

In the future, please don't use media mail.


----------



## StarGirl84

Hey all, 

I am trying to determine if this bag is real or fake?? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320762345185?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I sent the seller a message on ebay asking if it was real or fake - he responded basically saying it's 100% real and that it was bought in a retail Gucci store, but there is no receipt... He has a 100% rating but the price seems too good to be true, so... any thoughts? I appreciate your help


----------



## BeenBurned

StarGirl84 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am trying to determine if this bag is real or fake??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320762345185?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> I sent the seller a message on ebay asking if it was real or fake - he responded basically saying it's 100% real and that it was bought in a retail Gucci store, but there is no receipt... He has a 100% rating but the price seems too good to be true, so... any thoughts? I appreciate your help


For Gucci authentication, post your question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...-format-post-1-a-689655-153.html#post19972157

Be sure to read posts 1 and 2 on the thread for the correct posting format and required pictures.


----------



## Vinyl

BeenBurned said:


> Most sellers don't use media mail because it's quicker to walk a package across the country than wait for media mail to be delivered. media mail is slower than molasses.
> 
> That said, what did your listing say as the method of shipping? And what did it show as the estimated delivery time? If you promised first class or priority mail and used media mail, she has a legitimate gripe. If your listing clearly showed media mail and she paid a low shipping price based on that, it's rather unfair to hold that against you.
> 
> Generally shipping won't track until the item has been delivered so it's not unusual for the tracking to just show that a label was printed. Chances are that she will eventually get it but honestly, it's already been 3 weeks!
> 
> For such a small amount, I'd just issue the refund and have her write "return to sender" on the package if and when it arrives. (She shouldn't open it.)
> 
> In the future, please don't use media mail.



Err, as I mentioned in my post, this transaction happened on Half.com.  Most book sellers use media mail to ship on Half.com & Amazon marketplace.  Some sellers choose to offer expedited -- if so, buyers have the choice to choose either shipping method.  Many sellers only offer media mail on Half.com, as do I.  I have sold many books & bought many books.  I have gone through delays myself, but was aware of how slow media mail can be.  

Thanks for the advice on the return to sender though -- I'll have the buyer do this!


----------



## noshoepolish

Have USPS send you and he an e-mail when it is scanned again so she knows you are watching for it to show up.


----------



## temo

Looking for a little advice with buying on Bonz.  I have purchased a few things there and all went well.  However, last Sunday, I purchased a bag, paid via Paypal, and still have no notification or tracking that the seller has shipped. (today is Thursday)  When I asked for tracking, (two days ago) she did say that she would send  tracking  the next day.  Not done!  I'm not sure how to handle this.  Is Bonz the same as ebay, in that I can file an "item not received" after 1 week? Anyone have experience with Bonz on this type of thing?  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

temo said:


> Looking for a little advice with buying on Bonz.  I have purchased a few things there and all went well.  However, last Sunday, I purchased a bag, paid via Paypal, and still have no notification or tracking that the seller has shipped. (today is Thursday)  When I asked for tracking, (two days ago) she did say that she would send  tracking  the next day.  Not done!  I'm not sure how to handle this.  Is Bonz the same as ebay, in that I can file an "item not received" after 1 week? Anyone have experience with Bonz on this type of thing?  Thanks!


I've never had a negative experience on Bonz but in answer to your question, yes, you can still file INR through paypal. 

My suggestion is to email her that it's been 5 days since you purchased and paid for the item and 2 days since she promised to send you the tracking/d.c. number. Ask her whether she forgot to send it.

If you don't get a response or the item by Monday, I'd recommend filing INR, if for no other reason than to let her know that she needs to communicate with her buyers. 

(What does her feedback and history look like?)


----------



## temo

BeenBurned said:


> I've never had a negative experience on Bonz but in answer to your question, yes, you can still file INR through paypal.
> 
> My suggestion is to email her that it's been 5 days since you purchased and paid for the item and 2 days since she promised to send you the tracking/d.c. number. Ask her whether she forgot to send it.
> 
> If you don't get a response or the item by Monday, I'd recommend filing INR, if for no other reason than to let her know that she needs to communicate with her buyers.
> 
> (What does her feedback and history look like?)


 
Thanks for your response *BB*.  Her feedback looks OK and she probably is just slow to deal with things.  I tend to be obsessive about getting items shipped once I receive payment, when I am the seller, and and my hubby reminds me that not everyone is like that.  It may just be a case of me needing more patience!


----------



## noshoepolish

You have to call them and ask them to change it from INR to SNAD.


----------



## mdragan

Hey,

I'm looking for some advice regarding a badly damaged package I received in the mail. I bought 2 dresses from BHFO on ebay, and they just came in the mail today.  Unfortunately, the package came with a huge tear, which I suspect came from a box cutter.  The tear went through both dresses, and now are unwearable due to 4 inch long rips.

The package did come with a little note from Canada Post, says " Apology from Canada Post Corporation. Dear customer, We sincerely regret that your mail item is damaged.  It was found in this condition in the mail stream.  We realize your mail is important to you and we are always concerned when mail entrusted to our care is damaged.  We continue to improve our processing methods to help reduce occurrences of mail damage in our system. You may call Canada Post at 1-800-267-1177 or visit our website at www.canadapost.ca, if liability coverage applies.  Please not the packaging and contents may be required.  We apologize for the inconvenience.  Sincerely, Canada Post"

In your opinion, who should I contact first regarding reimbursement.  BHFO, since my items came damaged? Or the post office.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Sorry for the long post


----------



## noshoepolish

Is it insured?


----------



## mdragan

I don't think so..


----------



## BeenBurned

mdragan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice regarding a badly damaged package I received in the mail. I bought 2 dresses from BHFO on ebay, and they just came in the mail today.  Unfortunately, the package came with a huge tear, which I suspect came from a box cutter.  The tear went through both dresses, and now are unwearable due to 4 inch long rips.
> 
> The package did come with a little note from Canada Post, says " Apology from Canada Post Corporation. Dear customer, We sincerely regret that your mail item is damaged.  It was found in this condition in the mail stream.  We realize your mail is important to you and we are always concerned when mail entrusted to our care is damaged.  We continue to improve our processing methods to help reduce occurrences of mail damage in our system. You may call Canada Post at 1-800-267-1177 or visit our website at http://www.canadapost.ca, if liability coverage applies.  Please not the packaging and contents may be required.  We apologize for the inconvenience.  Sincerely, Canada Post"
> 
> In your opinion, who should I contact first regarding reimbursement.  BHFO, since my items came damaged? Or the post office.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Sorry for the long post


I'd let your seller know and give her the phone number to call and get it straightened out.


----------



## AJ1025

Hi all,

I'm hoping you can give me some general advice- I have an interested buyer asking questions about a bag I have up on Ebay.  They have a 0 feedback score and keep asking for pictures of the bag (over the course of four messages, though I let them know this morning that I'd be at work all day without access to my laptop, which has the photos on it)- I have lots of pics and kept saying I'd be happy to send them if they'll send me an email address.  She finally sent me her email address but I'm really not comfortable with how she's communicating with me- the 0 feedback score doesn't help, either.  I'm kind of worried that I'm being paranoid, because the one really bad experience I've had with a buyer was similar: they kept sending me pestering messages until I agreed to sell them the bag for a reduced price, then as soon as they got the bag (which was in great condition and had only been carried once by me), raised a big stink trying to get a partial, then filed a SNAD case.  I ended up selling the bag to a super-sweet TPFer, so it resolved fine for me (though it really stressed me out and wasted a ton of my energy and time, as the whole thing occurred during the weekend I was moving from Washington to California), but that incident started out sort of like this.  I don't want to jump to conclusions about this situation because I'm reminded of that one: English is not the first language of both my previous PITA buyer and this one, so I don't want to let my first experience poison the well.  This could be a perfectly nice buyer who's communicating to the best of their ability and I'm being a grouch because it reminds me of my previous experience.  What do you guys think?  If the buyer continues to make me uncomfortable, is it possible for me to refuse the sale if she bids?  Should I just chill out and go through with the sale if she's still into it?  It's not a super expensive bag or anything and I'm not desperate to sell it- I just want to be careful, because what I don't have a lot of is _time_ to deal with an issue if one arises or go through any kind of PayPal/bad buyer nonsense.  Thanks in advance for the advice, y'all.


----------



## BeenBurned

AJ1025 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping you can give me some general advice- I have an interested buyer asking questions about a bag I have up on Ebay.  They have a 0 feedback score and keep asking for pictures of the bag (over the course of four messages, though I let them know this morning that I'd be at work all day without access to my laptop, which has the photos on it)- I have lots of pics and kept saying I'd be happy to send them if they'll send me an email address.  She finally sent me her email address but I'm really not comfortable with how she's communicating with me- the 0 feedback score doesn't help, either.  I'm kind of worried that I'm being paranoid, because the one really bad experience I've had with a buyer was similar: they kept sending me pestering messages until I agreed to sell them the bag for a reduced price, then as soon as they got the bag (which was in great condition and had only been carried once by me), raised a big stink trying to get a partial, then filed a SNAD case.  I ended up selling the bag to a super-sweet TPFer, so it resolved fine for me (though it really stressed me out and wasted a ton of my energy and time, as the whole thing occurred during the weekend I was moving from Washington to California), but that incident started out sort of like this.  I don't want to jump to conclusions about this situation because I'm reminded of that one: English is not the first language of both my previous PITA buyer and this one, so I don't want to let my first experience poison the well.  This could be a perfectly nice buyer who's communicating to the best of their ability and I'm being a grouch because it reminds me of my previous experience.  What do you guys think?  If the buyer continues to make me uncomfortable, is it possible for me to refuse the sale if she bids?  Should I just chill out and go through with the sale if she's still into it?  It's not a super expensive bag or anything and I'm not desperate to sell it- I just want to be careful, because what I don't have a lot of is _time_ to deal with an issue if one arises or go through any kind of PayPal/bad buyer nonsense.  Thanks in advance for the advice, y'all.


Go with your gut. You're feeling uncomfortable for a reason. It's not worth it to stress for the next 45 days if she should buy.

You can wait for a buyer who doesn't make you feel uncomfortable. 

Put her on your BBL.
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=v.rp*50446<c


----------



## AJ1025

BeenBurned said:


> Go with your gut. You're feeling uncomfortable for a reason. It's not worth it to stress for the next 45 days if she should buy.
> 
> You can wait for a buyer who doesn't make you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Put her on your BBL.
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=v.rp*50446<c



Thanks, *BB* .  I think you're right- if I sold to her I'd end up biting my nails for a month and a half, waiting for the hammer to come down.


----------



## BeenBurned

AJ1025 said:


> Thanks, *BB* .  I think you're right- if I sold to her I'd end up biting my nails for a month and a half, waiting for the hammer to come down.


You're welcome.


----------



## Amaryllix

I was calculating USPS costs (Int'l express + insurance) for a potential sale over $1000 from the US to the UK - is there suddenly a limit for express insurance? I could only insure up to $650. Yikes. I really don't want that gap.

What are my options? Thanks!

ETA: I guess I'm too sleepy to realize oh Derp, there's other mailing services too - but does UPS/DHL/Fedex typically incur custom charges for the recipient?


----------



## littlerock

*Namie-*

Your issue is better suited for it's own thread which I started for you here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ed-damaged-item-back-707231.html#post19907806

It is now more than just a quick question/ answer.. I hope you get the help you need!


----------



## AJ1025

Just a quick question: I sold a bag this weekend, on Sunday morning, and have not yet received payment for it.  I know Ebay gives buyers 4 full days and I don't want to pepper the buyer with invoices or hassling messages if she's just taking a couple days to pay, but I also don't want to open a case without contacting her again.  What's an appropriate amount of communication for this situation?  I was thinking of sending her a reminder invoice tomorrow and then if she still doesn't pay by Friday, sending a message letting her know I'll be opening a case- does this sound reasonable?  TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

AJ1025 said:


> Just a quick question: I sold a bag this weekend, on Sunday morning, and have not yet received payment for it.  I know Ebay gives buyers 4 full days and I don't want to pepper the buyer with invoices or hassling messages if she's just taking a couple days to pay, but I also don't want to open a case without contacting her again.  What's an appropriate amount of communication for this situation?  I was thinking of sending her a reminder invoice tomorrow and then if she still doesn't pay by Friday, sending a message letting her know I'll be opening a case- does this sound reasonable?  TIA


I'd recommend a second invoice on the third day with the comments that you're following up with a second invoice as it's been several days since the listing ended with no payment or response to the first invoice. Say that you're concerned that the first invoice may not have reached her. 

Then if you don't hear from her by the 4th day, you can file.


----------



## AJ1025

BeenBurned said:


> I'd recommend a second invoice on the third day with the comments that you're following up with a second invoice as it's been several days since the listing ended with no payment or response to the first invoice. Say that you're concerned that the first invoice may not have reached her.
> 
> Then if you don't hear from her by the 4th day, you can file.



Thanks very much, again,* BeenBurned*- I will follow your expert advice to the letter .


----------



## BeenBurned

AJ1025 said:


> Thanks very much, again,* BeenBurned*- I will follow your expert advice to the letter .


You're welcome.


----------



## Straight-Laced

US sellers who post international please advise!!! 

Does Priority International shipping/parcel post cost a lot less than Express International?
I'm in australia and I've just received a pair of shoes that I purchased 3 1/2 weeks ago from a seller in NY.  I paid 46.40 for Express shipping but the shipping documentation on the box says it was sent Priority, not Express.

Just wondering if this is the second time in a month that a seller has (substantially perhaps?) downgraded my shipping.  Or is there not much difference between Priority and Express in terms of cost and service??
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> US sellers who post international please advise!!!
> 
> Does Priority International shipping/parcel post cost a lot less than Express International?
> I'm in australia and I've just received a pair of shoes that I purchased 3 1/2 weeks ago from a seller in NY.  I paid 46.40 for Express shipping but the shipping documentation on the box says it was sent Priority, not Express.
> 
> Just wondering if this is the second time in a month that a seller has (substantially perhaps?) downgraded my shipping.  Or is there not much difference between Priority and Express in terms of cost and service??
> Thanks!


I chose a Manhattan (NYC) zip code for my test. Not knowing the weight of the package, I've calculated 2, 3 and 4 lbs.

The following are the ONLINE shipping label prices. It's slightly higher when shipped from a post office. 

*2 lbs* NY to Australia: 
Express mail: $37.67 						
Priority mail: $31.92 						

*3 lbs.* NY to Australia:
Express mail: $42.69 						
Priority mail: $36.53 						

*4 lbs. *NY to Australia:
Express mail: $47.70 						
 Priority mail: $41.14


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> I chose a Manhattan (NYC) zip code for my test. Not knowing the weight of the package, I've calculated 2, 3 and 4 lbs.
> 
> The following are the ONLINE shipping label prices. It's slightly higher when shipped from a post office.
> 
> *2 lbs* NY to Australia:
> Express mail: $37.67
> Priority mail: $31.92
> 
> *3 lbs.* NY to Australia:
> Express mail: $42.69
> Priority mail: $36.53
> 
> *4 lbs. *NY to Australia:
> Express mail: $47.70
> Priority mail: $41.14




Thanks so much Been Burned!!! 
I don't think I'll kick up a fuss over just a few dollars difference between the two services  

I'm going to make a note of that table for (short term) future reference - thanks again for helping me out


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks so much Been Burned!!!
> I don't think I'll kick up a fuss over just a few dollars difference between the two services
> 
> I'm going to make a note of that table for (short term) future reference - thanks again for helping me out


You're welcome. 

How much did your package weigh?


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> How much did your package weigh?




The package weighed 3.8 lbs.

Since you posted that information I've been idly wondering why the seller would select Priority over Express (when Express int'l was the only option for the auction) since the dollar difference was fairly small, and Priority doesn't give tracking, is slower and doesn't have secure delivery with signature (the package was left on top of my letterbox by the roadside, in the rain).  
But she's a powerseller so maybe if she makes a few extra dollars each time it all adds up. . .  
Anyway, I'm very happy with the shoes and relieved that they finally got here safely


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> The package weighed 3.8 lbs.
> 
> Since you posted that information I've been idly wondering why the seller would select Priority over Express (when Express int'l was the only option for the auction) since the dollar difference was fairly small, and Priority doesn't give tracking, is slower and doesn't have secure delivery with signature (the package was left on top of my letterbox by the roadside, in the rain).
> But she's a powerseller so maybe if she makes a few extra dollars each time it all adds up. . .
> Anyway, I'm very happy with the shoes and relieved that they finally got here safely


Actually, priority mail is trackable as long as it's not the small flat rate box or the flat rate envelope. 

If the item cost was $250 or more, she would have needed a signature, which she doesn't get with priority mail so had there been a problem, she would have been SOL. 

I agree when the prices are so close and you paid for express mail, that's what she should have used. (Sellers are allowed to upgrade shipping but they're not supposed to downgrade what they promised.)


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
No tracking at all until it cleared australian customs, the next thing I knew (the afternoon of the day it cleared) the package was on top of my letterbox.
And yes, I thought she'd be SOL if things went wrong because the value was $400.
Obviously the seller has great faith in Australia Post


----------



## kimber418

I have a quick ? regarding an expensive watch I have for sale on ebay.  It is something that can still be bought for full price today at Authorized Dealers (where I bought mine less than a year ago).  A buyer has emailed twice: 

First to ask me a ? that is in my listing.  And to ask what I would accept in buy it now.
Second email to ask me if I would send him/her a copy of the reciept of the watch.  They have not placed a bid yet and want to see what I paid for it even though it states I paid full price in my ad on Ebay.   ?????????

Is this appropriate?  I told him/her no that I would not send them the reciept.  UGH!
Can someone tell me if this is the norm?   I am ready to block this person as I do not think I want to sell to them.


----------



## BeenBurned

kimber418 said:


> I have a quick ? regarding an expensive watch I have for sale on ebay.  It is something that can still be bought for full price today at Authorized Dealers (where I bought mine less than a year ago).  A buyer has emailed twice:
> 
> First to ask me a ? that is in my listing.  And to ask what I would accept in buy it now.
> Second email to ask me if I would send him/her a copy of the reciept of the watch.  They have not placed a bid yet and want to see what I paid for it even though it states I paid full price in my ad on Ebay.   ?????????
> 
> Is this appropriate?  I told him/her no that I would not send them the reciept.  UGH!
> Can someone tell me if this is the norm?   I am ready to block this person as I do not think I want to sell to them.


Regarding the receipt, if you feel comfortable doing it, I'd respond this way: 

"I assume you'd like to see a copy of the receipt in order to feel more comfortable regarding authenticity. I wouldn't mind sending it but it would be with personal information and price redacted. There's no reason for either of that information to be shown as what I paid for it is irrelevant to this listing."

And just leave it at that. It's none of the buyer's business what you paid, whether full price or not.


----------



## kimber418

Thank you BeenBurned!  I will do that......


----------



## runner22

Quick shipping question. I have a small, inexpensive package I plan on mailing priority w/ delivery confirmation. I found an old cell phone box that the item fits in perfectly. My question: As long as I cover one side w/ a plain piece of paper with the addresses (sender and receiver) do I need to cover the other sides with paper as well? The other sides just show what cell phone it was (super old cheapie Nokia).

Thanks!


----------



## sugabritches

Hi, im thinking about selling my chanel 09p beige lambskin maxi with goldhardware. It is brand new with tag still attached, i looked online for it but cant seem to find it..... does anyone have any idea what this bag goes for now days? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

sugabritches said:


> Hi, im thinking about selling my chanel 09p beige lambskin maxi with goldhardware. It is brand new with tag still attached, i looked online for it but cant seem to find it..... does anyone have any idea what this bag goes for now days? Thanks!


This is the fourth thread you've posted the same question. 

The way to find selling prices is to do a search of completed listings for the same item.


----------



## namie

Can anyone advise on this? I returned an item to seller based on eBay's advise. But looking at the tracking, the postman had made repeated unsuccessful deliveries. What will happen?


----------



## namie

namie said:


> Can anyone advise on this? I returned an item to seller based on eBay's advise. But looking at the tracking, the postman had made repeated unsuccessful deliveries. What will happen?


 
Called eBay. Got my answer. Hope they can resolve it.


----------



## tatertot

I have a quick question about Bonanza. I sold an item today best offer to someone w/ 0 feedback and normally the buyer has to pay upon checkout but since it was best offer the buyer did not have to pay right away and still has not paid yet. 

My question is does anyone know how long a buyer has to pay on Bonz before it's considered void or a NPB?


----------



## cathead87

When you accept the offer, you can set the deadline to checkout...I don't remember the choices.

Maybe this link will help:
http://www.bonanza.com/site_help/of...offer+and+the+buyer+never+paid,+what+do+I+do?


----------



## tatertot

cathead87 said:


> When you accept the offer, you can set the deadline to checkout...I don't remember the choices.
> 
> Maybe this link will help:
> http://www.bonanza.com/site_help/of...offer+and+the+buyer+never+paid,+what+do+I+do?



Thank you! That is exactly the info I needed.


----------



## woot1201

Thanks for much for this great forum (:


----------



## shinymagpie

Bonanza....

Hi all. Got my booth going. Sold two items. Listed several more. Then K-Krash! I started getting error messages about various things - eg update your booth. Yes done that. And You have not combined shipping options - yes I have actually. The worst thing is I have a good buyer for a couple of my items and they are locked away behind system errors.

I have emailed them a few times. I got what I thought was a help desk, but just must be the automated assistant. It has not solved my problem.

Any advice on what to do to get these things solved?

The exact problem is that I have listed items, but no one else can see them or bid on them!


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> Bonanza....
> 
> Hi all. Got my booth going. Sold two items. Listed several more. Then K-Krash! I started getting error messages about various things - eg update your booth. Yes done that. And You have not combined shipping options - yes I have actually. The worst thing is I have a good buyer for a couple of my items and they are locked away behind system errors.
> 
> I have emailed them a few times. I got what I thought was a help desk, but just must be the automated assistant. It has not solved my problem.
> 
> Any advice on what to do to get these things solved?
> 
> The exact problem is that I have listed items, but no one else can see them or bid on them!


Email Mark directly as mark@bonanza.com.


----------



## Belladiva79

My question is a bit complicated. I sold these shoes on bonanza and the sellers location says ukraine. She has 245 feedback and its 100% positive. She tells me she wants me to ship it to an address in PA. I ask if the address is confirmed and she says she doesnt know but thats how she always pay. I contacted a few sellers she has dealt w and one has responded so far and she told me she sent it to an address in PA and that the address is indeed unconfirmed but she sent it anyway. So the sellers says to me well you can ship to Ukraine but can you mark it as $250 (the shoes costs over 1k), she pays me and has the ukraine address but it shows up as unconfirmed but paypal says ok to ship as long as you have tracking/signature confirmation. I tell her I dont feel right to ship to Ukraine so please repay with US address. So my question is this. If the address in the US says unconfirmed but ok to ship, is it really ok to ship even though its not confirmed??? What should I do?? Please advise.


----------



## namie

It is odd. My returned item has reached the seller and based on tracking info, seller was either not in or refuse to open the door to collect the package. The package has been at the post office for 3 days now. eBay told me if seller refused to take it, I will still get my refund. But to date eBay is still not refunding me, despite me calling them. I can't keep calling as international calls are expensive.


----------



## BeenBurned

namie said:


> It is odd. My returned item has reached the seller and based on tracking info, seller was either not in or refuse to open the door to collect the package. The package has been at the post office for 3 days now. eBay told me if seller refused to take it, I will still get my refund. But to date eBay is still not refunding me, despite me calling them. I can't keep calling as international calls are expensive.


Is there a toll free number that you can call? 

If not, perhaps you can file a dispute with the credit card company if you used a c.c. to pay for the item. Include proof that the item was returned and the seller is refusing to accept it. That'll get their attention.


----------



## namie

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a toll free number that you can call?
> 
> If not, perhaps you can file a dispute with the credit card company if you used a c.c. to pay for the item. Include proof that the item was returned and the seller is refusing to accept it. That'll get their attention.



No toll free for international calls and the cc company here do no take charge back. I'll see how.


----------



## shinymagpie

Sorted! Yay. Thanks for your advice. Am very impresses with customer service. 





shinymagpie said:


> Bonanza....
> 
> Hi all. Got my booth going. Sold two items. Listed several more. Then K-Krash! I started getting error messages about various things - eg update your booth. Yes done that. And You have not combined shipping options - yes I have actually. The worst thing is I have a good buyer for a couple of my items and they are locked away behind system errors.
> 
> I have emailed them a few times. I got what I thought was a help desk, but just must be the automated assistant. It has not solved my problem.
> 
> Any advice on what to do to get these things solved?
> 
> The exact problem is that I have listed items, but no one else can see them or bid on them!





BeenBurned said:


> Email Mark directly as mark@bonanza.com.


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> Sorted! Yay. Thanks for your advice. Am very impresses with customer service.


Yay!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Okay, stupid question here...where can I access my BBL? I now have an ebayer I would like to add to it. TIA!

ETA: Nevermind, found it!


----------



## BeenBurned

PickyCoachLover said:


> Okay, stupid question here...where can I access my BBL? I now have an ebayer I would like to add to it. TIA!
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, found it!


Bookmark it. It needs to be easily accessible.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

BeenBurned said:


> Bookmark it. It needs to be easily accessible.


Oh, I did...LOL! I was hunting everywhere for it!

Thanks!


----------



## icecreamom

Hi, ladies I'm here asking for advice , What to do?
I posted a pair of YSL sandals on Thursday evening for sale with BIN or BO, when I woke the following morning, surprise! my item was already sold and paid for. I was happy and as a responsible seller I inmediately printed out shipping label with sig. required and insurance. I went to the post office and dropped the package, I tracked the item during the weekend and it reached destination Monday morning, however, a notice was left because they were unable to reach the buyer and the box is now sitting at the post office. What should I do? Should I contact the buyer and remind them of the package? Should I wait a little longer?
I'm worried because of the cost of the item and I don't want to wait for a month or so to have it back if she doesn't pick it up. The buyer has 11 transactions but has decided to set up the private feedback feature.


----------



## BeenBurned

icecreamom said:


> Hi, ladies I'm here asking for advice , What to do?
> I posted a pair of YSL sandals on Thursday evening for sale with BIN or BO, when I woke the following morning, surprise! my item was already sold and paid for. I was happy and as a responsible seller I inmediately printed out shipping label with sig. required and insurance. I went to the post office and dropped the package, I tracked the item during the weekend and it reached destination Monday morning, however, a notice was left because they were unable to reach the buyer and the box is now sitting at the post office. What should I do? Should I contact the buyer and remind them of the package? Should I wait a little longer?
> I'm worried because of the cost of the item and I don't want to wait for a month or so to have it back if she doesn't pick it up. The buyer has 11 transactions but has decided to set up the private feedback feature.


I'd send the buyer a message to the effect of:

_"Dear buyer,

Thank you for your purchase and instant payment of my YSL shoes. So that you could use and enjoy the shoes, I sent them out immediately.

In case your "notice" was lost, I wanted to let you know that on this past Monday, the post office tried to deliver your package and left a notice of their attempt. Because of the value of the item and insurance, the package must be signed for on delivery so you will have to pick them up at the post office.

If you want to check the online information, the tracking number is xxxx xxxx-xxxx-xx.

Again, I hope you enjoy your YSL sandals."_


----------



## icecreamom

BeenBurned said:


> I'd send the buyer a message to the effect of:
> 
> _"Dear buyer,_
> 
> _Thank you for your purchase and instant payment of my YSL shoes. So that you could use and enjoy the shoes, I sent them out immediately._
> 
> _In case your "notice" was lost, I wanted to let you know that on this past Monday, the post office tried to deliver your package and left a notice of their attempt. Because of the value of the item and insurance, the package must be signed for on delivery so you will have to pick them up at the post office._
> 
> _If you want to check the online information, the tracking number is xxxx xxxx-xxxx-xx._
> 
> _Again, I hope you enjoy your YSL sandals."_


 
Thanks, I will do that and update you as soon as I hear from him/her.


----------



## icecreamom

BeenBurned said:


> I'd send the buyer a message to the effect of:
> 
> _"Dear buyer,_
> 
> _Thank you for your purchase and instant payment of my YSL shoes. So that you could use and enjoy the shoes, I sent them out immediately._
> 
> _In case your "notice" was lost, I wanted to let you know that on this past Monday, the post office tried to deliver your package and left a notice of their attempt. Because of the value of the item and insurance, the package must be signed for on delivery so you will have to pick them up at the post office._
> 
> _If you want to check the online information, the tracking number is xxxx xxxx-xxxx-xx._
> 
> _Again, I hope you enjoy your YSL sandals."_


 

So here is an update. I came to the conclusion that USPS did not scan the box nor obtained signature from my buyer. After sending her the message around 1PM, I logged in to myeBay today and did not find an answer to my e-mail, I obviously freaked out. I checked tracking... no updates either. Than I realized I had a new feedback and it was from my buyer!!!!!!! She loved the YSL she said she was happy and recommended me as a seller. I'm happy because she received them but I'm still scratching my head because I paid USPS $18.9 for a service that apparently wasn't completed, and that could've resulted in N number of issues!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

icecreamom said:


> So here is an update. I came to the conclusion that USPS did not scan the box nor obtained signature from my buyer. After sending her the message around 1PM, I logged in to myeBay today and did not find an answer to my e-mail, I obviously freaked out. I checked tracking... no updates either. Than I realized I had a new feedback and it was from my buyer!!!!!!! She loved the YSL she said she was happy and recommended me as a seller. I'm happy because she received them but I'm still scratching my head because I paid USPS $18.9 for a service that apparently wasn't completed, and that could've resulted in N number of issues!!!!!


Fortunately, you had an honest buyer. Phew!


----------



## icecreamom

BeenBurned said:


> Fortunately, you had an honest buyer. Phew!


 
yes, phew!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Okay, so my first ebay sale has went through successfully...almost.








What does it mean, that I am "not eligible" for seller protection? I always have been eligible on Bonz.


----------



## BeenBurned

PickyCoachLover said:


> Okay, so my first ebay sale has went through successfully...almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean, that I am "not eligible" for seller protection? I always have been eligible on Bonz.


I've never seen that before but the "confirmed" ship to address is a good sign.

PCL, go to your paypal and click on the "not eligible" link and see what it says for the possible reason(s).


----------



## PickyCoachLover

BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen that before but the "confirmed" ship to address is a good sign.
> 
> PCL, go to your paypal and click on the "not eligible" link and see what it says for the possible reason(s).


It just says "Not eligible for protection." No reason or anything. I emailed paypal about it, but I am not getting my hopes up.


ETA: Wait...it says my buyer is "unverified". She is confirmed, but not verified. Do u think that is holding it up? I ran the buyer through toolhaus and checked her fb (and fb left for others) and she seems fine, although with under 10 fb.


----------



## BeenBurned

PickyCoachLover said:


> It just says "Not eligible for protection." No reason or anything. I emailed paypal about it, but I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> 
> ETA: Wait...it says my buyer is "unverified". She is confirmed, but not verified. Do u think that is holding it up? I ran the buyer through toolhaus and checked her fb (and fb left for others) and she seems fine, although with under 10 fb.


Even if you click on the "not eligible for protection" link? 

What unverified means is that the buyer hasn't linked a bank account to her paypal account. But the "confirmed" shipping address means that her c.c. billing address is the same as her shipping address.

ETA: Here's what I'm getting for eligibility requirements. Is there anything that would make you (or your account) ineligible?


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Yes. I have been selling on Bonz since last year, and have always had protection.

The only thing I can think of is this: When I started this ebay selling thing, I wanted a different ebay id. But ebay wouldn't let me have another id and still have the same email addy. So I had to use one of my other email addys (gmail) to basically sign up for a brand new account, just to have this other id. 
BUT, I linked this account FROM Ebay,to Paypal, using my regular hotmail addy. I figured since that was the email I always used for receiving payments, then that was the email to enter. Before I even listed, I made sure I took care of everything needed for Ebay when it came to Paypal. Or so I thought.

So then, the buyer wins, and I am sitting there waiting for payment to come to my same old email addy (hotmail) that has always been linked to it and gets these emails. Nothing. So then I go and check the gmail, and there is my money notification. Instead of ebay/paypal sending the money to my hotmail name, they sent it to my gmail name. So, I'm like, okay...go into my Paypal, and there is no money there. I am like, wtf?
So then I spend the next hour trying to figure it all out, and finally realize that even though ebay *linked* my paypal, Paypal didn't *link back* evidently, because when I went under Seller in PP, it only had the hotmail. So I added the gmail, and the buyers payment got put in there, finally.

Other than that, I meet all the criteria for the protection, unless this /\ messed it up somehow. I have established feedback on Bonz, 100%, I live in the US, and the bag was under $175.


----------



## BeenBurned

^^^ I'd call Paypal and explain that. I bet something isn't linking and once they link it, you'll have seller protection.


----------



## skislope15

So im fairly sure i know the answer to this already but i just want to be 100% before i bid. Im looking at a bag in the 1k range on flebay, the seller states that shipping is $15 but if i want insurance i must pay extra and that insurance is my responsibility. If i buy this bag and pay the $15 for shipping is it not the sellers responsibilty to insure the package and its damaged or not received by me its her issue not mine? Is this correct? Does her disclaimer exempt her somehow?


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> So im fairly sure i know the answer to this already but i just want to be 100% before i bid. Im looking at a bag in the 1k range on flebay, the seller states that shipping is $15 but if i want insurance i must pay extra and that insurance is my responsibility. If i buy this bag and pay the $15 for shipping is it not the sellers responsibilty to insure the package and its damaged or not received by me its her issue not mine? Is this correct? Does her disclaimer exempt her somehow?


The seller can't charge you any more than $15 for shipping. Ebay policy disallows sellers to make insurance optional nor can sellers disclaim resopnsibility for non-receipt.

It's the seller's responsibility to see that you receive the item and if she wants insurance for her OWN protection, she needs to pay for it herself. (She also needs s.c. for $250 or higher.)

Her disclaimer doesn't exempt her. Send the seller this link:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-practices.html

From the policy: 
*What you're not allowed to charge*
*Insurance:* You can't charge a separate fee for insurance, although you still need to make sure your item arrives as described.


----------



## skislope15

Thanks so much BB, this person is a tpf member too so I would have thought that they would know that but I guess not, just wanted to make sure that I was okay.




BeenBurned said:


> The seller can't charge you any more than $15 for shipping. Ebay policy disallows sellers to make insurance optional nor can sellers disclaim resopnsibility for non-receipt.
> 
> It's the seller's responsibility to see that you receive the item and if she wants insurance for her OWN protection, she needs to pay for it herself. (She also needs s.c. for $250 or higher.)
> 
> Her disclaimer doesn't exempt her. Send the seller this link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-practices.html
> 
> From the policy:
> *What you're not allowed to charge*
> *Insurance:* You can't charge a separate fee for insurance, although you still need to make sure your item arrives as described.


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> Thanks so much BB, this person is a tpf member too so I would have thought that they would know that but I guess not, just wanted to make sure that I was okay.


Direct her here! 

If her listings get reported, she risks suspension.


----------



## skislope15

BeenBurned said:


> Direct her here!
> 
> If her listings get reported, she risks suspension.



Surprising that she doesnt know already, she is a trs


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> Surprising that she doesnt know already, she is a trs


----------



## namie

Guess I am really unlucky. After I returned the faulty bag to seller as advised by eBay, eBay did not refund me despite 3 very expensive international calls from me. Now I see that the seller has collected the bag and put it up on sale again!


----------



## BeenBurned

namie said:


> Guess I am really unlucky. After I returned the faulty bag to seller as advised by eBay, eBay did not refund me despite 3 very expensive international calls from me. Now I see that the seller has collected the bag and put it up on sale again!


Have you called and given ebay the delivery confirmation number showing that the seller received the item? Have you contacted the seller asking where your refund is? 

Call ebay and tell them that she's relisted the item and you still don't have your refund.


----------



## namie

BeenBurned said:


> Have you called and given ebay the delivery confirmation number showing that the seller received the item? Have you contacted the seller asking where your refund is?
> 
> Call ebay and tell them that she's relisted the item and you still don't have your refund.


 
Yes, I have called eBay with the tracking number and it is captured in my Resolution Centre records. 

3 Oct: The lady whom I spoke to say she noted that the item was not collected from the post office for 3 days and will informed her colleagues on refund. Told me to wait for 3 days.

6 Oct: I called eBay again, and the lady I spoke to confirmed the package was still there and will refund me after seller collected it. I asked her it is evident that the seller is not collecting it. Frustrated, I called my credit card and they said they will help me file a dispute but suggested that since eBay decided in my favour, eBay should refund.

9 Oct: Saw that seller collected the package on 7 Oct and my record in Resolution Ctr still showed "Awaiting Delivery". This means I have to call US AGAIN for the 4th time tonight!


----------



## namie

Just spent another 10mins on the phone with eBay (gosh, I really don't want to look at my phone bills). The person I spoke to say they will follow-up by refunding me and I have to wait between 48 - 72 hours. I asked them if they can expedite cos I have been waiting for 6 days. The person then said over the last 6 days, they could not refund me because the seller refused to collect the package and the package was in post office. They can only refund me if the package is in seller's hands!!! I don't want to argue anymore. I just want my money back.


----------



## klj

I have a question that I needed answered as soon as possible..Please and thanks!
I sold something on Bonanza but after closer inspection there are a few flaws in the bag Im' selling and need to refund the buyer though PP. I've never had to do this before so I'm not sure how to go about it properly. She paid me this morning..and I've already transferred the money over to my bank acct...it shows pending right now. I tried to see if I could cancel it but don't think I can...what do I do from here?
Thanks so much for the help. I want to take care of this timely so I get her money back to her but wasn't sure how that works when the money is in limbo right now.


----------



## BeenBurned

klj said:


> I have a question that I needed answered as soon as possible..Please and thanks!
> I sold something on Bonanza but after closer inspection there are a few flaws in the bag Im' selling and need to refund the buyer though PP. I've never had to do this before so I'm not sure how to go about it properly. She paid me this morning..and I've already transferred the money over to my bank acct...it shows pending right now. I tried to see if I could cancel it but don't think I can...what do I do from here?
> Thanks so much for the help. I want to take care of this timely so I get her money back to her but wasn't sure how that works when the money is in limbo right now.


Why not contact the buyer, explain the flaws and offer her a partial refund based on the imperfections? She may not mind and even if she doesn't want it, at least you're offering it to her rather than refunding without explanation.

In fact, earlier today, someone else posted a similar situation where the same thing happened. See post  			#*12*. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/would-you-ask-for-money-back-709492.html#post20104507


----------



## klj

BeenBurned said:


> Why not contact the buyer, explain the flaws and offer her a partial refund based on the imperfections? She may not mind and even if she doesn't want it, at least you're offering it to her rather than refunding without explanation.
> 
> In fact, earlier today, someone else posted a similar situation where the same thing happened. See post             #*12*. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/would-you-ask-for-money-back-709492.html#post20104507


 
yes..we've been emailing back and forth..she originally thought she might want a complete refund but now we may go with a partial.
Is it better for me to transfer funds into my PP acct for quicker refund or if it comes directly from my checking it will be instant correct? I'm asking because I looked at the refund stuff and it says it will take 3-5 days...what the heck..I've always had money transfer instantly back and forth between my checking and PP...or maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## BeenBurned

klj said:


> yes..we've been emailing back and forth..she originally thought she might want a complete refund but now we may go with a partial.
> Is it better for me to transfer funds into my PP acct for quicker refund or if it comes directly from my checking it will be instant correct? I'm asking because I looked at the refund stuff and it says it will take 3-5 days...what the heck..I've always had money transfer instantly back and forth between my checking and PP...or maybe I'm mistaken.


The transferred amount is removed from your balance instantly but it takes a few days before PP actually makes the transfer. I don't know whether you can cancel the transfer to move it back in the event of a refund. If the transfer can't be canceled, when you issue the refund to the buyer, it'll go through as an e-check and will take about 4 days for her to actually have the money available.


----------



## klj

This is what I did..the entire amount that she paid is showing pending to go to my checking. I can't cancel that it seems. Oh and I have no funds in my PP account right now.
I'm wondering if I can instantly refund her by going through the refund process within the transaction...it says 3 days but that seems wrong to me because I think it would just work like all other transactions and come out instantly..like when I purchase something..the seller gets paid instantly though my checking/debit acct..right?
Sorry..my brain is in a big twist over this...lol...not meaning to sound confusing..but I might be.
I see something in there that says instant transfer...but you have to go to "send money" tab..is this okay to do...I'm so confuse...ahhhhhh..this is what happens when you haven't gone through something like this before. Learning something new I guess!
Thanks!


----------



## KatyEm

I'm not sure if this is the place to post this but I need some advice.

Someone copied my pics & item listing from bonanza and posted them on ebay, pretty much verbatim. Here is the fraudulent listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ma...814?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c987ae5e

My item just sold on bonanza and the buyer has asked me if I had the same item on ebay too, which I did not.

I already reported the item as a fraudulent listing, but is there anything else I can or should do?? This is the first time this has happened to me and I want to warn any of the bidders on ebay that this item has stolen pics and a stolen description so they are definitely not getting what is described!


----------



## BeenBurned

KatyEm said:


> I'm not sure if this is the place to post this but I need some advice.
> 
> Someone copied my pics & item listing from bonanza and posted them on ebay, pretty much verbatim. Here is the fraudulent listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ma...814?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c987ae5e
> 
> My item just sold on bonanza and the buyer has asked me if I had the same item on ebay too, which I did not.
> 
> I already reported the item as a fraudulent listing, but is there anything else I can or should do?? This is the first time this has happened to me and I want to warn any of the bidders on ebay that this item has stolen pics and a stolen description so they are definitely not getting what is described!


It's very frustrating to see your work in someone else's listing. 

If you don't sell on ebay, you'll need to apply for VeRO. Then you'd report the listings as any other Verified rights owner would.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/programs-vero-ov.html

http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/vero-rights-owner.html


It's not difficult to apply. There's an electronic (email) document you fill out and "sign," after which they'll send you an email showing the format to submit report when you find infringement.

Another option, and probably easier in this case, would be to email the seller (if you have an ebay account) through her listing and ASQ her. Let her know that the pictures and description belong to you and even though she may have found the listing in a google search, she doesn't have the right to use your work. 

Request that she end the listing and relist using her own pictures and description because if she doesn't do so, you'll report her to ebay.

If you'd like, you can include the link to the picture/description theft policy: 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html


----------



## KatyEm

BeenBurned said:


> It's very frustrating to see your work in someone else's listing.
> 
> If you don't sell on ebay, you'll need to apply for VeRO. Then you'd report the listings as any other Verified rights owner would.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/programs-vero-ov.html
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/vero-rights-owner.html
> 
> 
> It's not difficult to apply. There's an electronic (email) document you fill out and "sign," after which they'll send you an email showing the format to submit report when you find infringement.
> 
> Another option, and probably easier in this case, would be to email the seller (if you have an ebay account) through her listing and ASQ her. Let her know that the pictures and description belong to you and even though she may have found the listing in a google search, she doesn't have the right to use your work.
> 
> Request that she end the listing and relist using her own pictures and description because if she doesn't do so, you'll report her to ebay.
> 
> If you'd like, you can include the link to the picture/description theft policy:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html



thank you so much for your help! i really appreciate the advice!


----------



## BeenBurned

KatyEm said:


> thank you so much for your help! i really appreciate the advice!


You're welcome.


----------



## klj

BeenBurned said:


> The transferred amount is removed from your balance instantly but it takes a few days before PP actually makes the transfer. I don't know whether you can cancel the transfer to move it back in the event of a refund. If the transfer can't be canceled, when you issue the refund to the buyer, it'll go through as an e-check and will take about 4 days for her to actually have the money available.


 
Thanks so much for your quick help..I appreciate it! I think we have it all worked out..


----------



## skislope15

Wowis this person a tpfer too or did they just copy that part too lol



KatyEm said:


> I'm not sure if this is the place to post this but I need some advice.
> 
> Someone copied my pics & item listing from bonanza and posted them on ebay, pretty much verbatim. Here is the fraudulent listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Ma...814?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c987ae5e
> 
> My item just sold on bonanza and the buyer has asked me if I had the same item on ebay too, which I did not.
> 
> I already reported the item as a fraudulent listing, but is there anything else I can or should do?? This is the first time this has happened to me and I want to warn any of the bidders on ebay that this item has stolen pics and a stolen description so they are definitely not getting what is described!


----------



## KatyEm

skislope15 said:


> Wowis this person a tpfer too or did they just copy that part too lol



looks like they copied that part too, but changed the user name...


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *KatyEm* 

                              I'm not sure if this is the place to post this but I need some advice.

Someone copied my pics & item listing from bonanza and posted them  on ebay, pretty much verbatim. Here is the fraudulent listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Marc-Mar...item19c987ae5e

My item just sold on bonanza and the buyer has asked me if I had the same item on ebay too, which I did not.

I already reported the item as a fraudulent listing, but is there  anything else I can or should do?? This is the first time this has  happened to me and I want to warn any of the bidders on ebay that this  item has stolen pics and a stolen description so they are definitely not  getting what is described!            





skislope15 said:


> Wowis this person a tpfer too or did they just copy that part too lol





KatyEm said:


> looks like they copied that part too, but changed the user name...


The user name they claim to have here is a member here and they've been logged in today. I'm sure that picture/description thief is reading this post.


----------



## ibezj

I looked through a bit of history but couldn't find what I was looking for... sorry if this is redundant. 

I recently purchased something on *bay that was NWOT and upon receiving it noticed obvious marks, pulls and snags. I immediately contact the seller who told me that he/she made a mistake and should've listed it as new (not that he/she should get off for not disclosing all flaws, but regardless) and told me to send it back to her. My question is, should I still open up a claim (so paypal/ebay is aware of the transaction being reversed) or should I just go ahead and mail it back. And will I get reimbursed for both shipping on original shipment and shipping fees for sending it back? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

ibezj said:


> I looked through a bit of history but couldn't find what I was looking for... sorry if this is redundant.
> 
> I recently purchased something on *bay that was NWOT and upon receiving it noticed obvious marks, pulls and snags. I immediately contact the seller who told me that he/she made a mistake and should've listed it as new (not that he/she should get off for not disclosing all flaws, but regardless) and told me to send it back to her. My question is, should I still open up a claim (so paypal/ebay is aware of the transaction being reversed) or should I just go ahead and mail it back. And will I get reimbursed for both shipping on original shipment and shipping fees for sending it back?
> 
> Thanks so much!


First, all contact with the seller regarding the return should be done through ebay messaging. That way, it's all on record.

You and the seller are allowed to agree on a resolution without involving ebay or paypal in the dispute and in fact, they encourage buyers and sellers to try to work things out.

But before you agree to send it back, contact the seller to clarify what she's reimbursing you for. IMO, she should refund shipping in both directions because the reason for the return is as a result of her error. You shouldn't be out any money at all due to her inaccurate description and you can let her know that.

If you cannot agree on a resolution, i.e., if she offers only to refund the purchase price, open a SNAD dispute. In SNAD, you'll get your full purchase price back plus original shipping although return shipping is generally at your expense.


----------



## skittlbrau

Can any Canadian members weigh in on how long Canada Air Mail takes to get to the States?  I bought a relatively low value item on the Bay, and the seller has no tracking number to give me.  It's been about 14 business days since shipment, with nothing on my side.


----------



## mizsunshyne

^Since it has to go through customs, ask your seller for the customs number on the package s/he filled out at his/her PO, then track online. My guess is if seller didn't use tracking, s/he may have used airmail through possibly USPS. Try that out.


----------



## KatyEm

I was fortunate to get some very good advice from this thread before and I'm hoping someone could help me again.

I sold a MBMJ bag on bonz a few days ago, I originally purchased the bag from nordstrom.com. The seller received the bag today and emailed me that the 'bag is a fake' and she wants her money back. Last time I checked nordstrom didn't sell fake bags. I am so upset and don't know what to do. I feel like I am being scammed since I sold an authentic bag. 

I took very close and detailed pictures and sent her the original tags. 

What do I do?  Any advice would be much appreciated.

Here's a link to the sale: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Totally-Turnlock-Percy-Acai-Berry/37297178


----------



## BeenBurned

KatyEm said:


> I was fortunate to get some very good advice from this thread before and I'm hoping someone could help me again.
> 
> I sold a MBMJ bag on bonz a few days ago, I originally purchased the bag from nordstrom.com. The seller received the bag today and emailed me that the 'bag is a fake' and she wants her money back. Last time I checked nordstrom didn't sell fake bags. I am so upset and don't know what to do. I feel like I am being scammed since I sold an authentic bag.
> 
> I took very close and detailed pictures and sent her the original tags.
> 
> What do I do?  Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Here's a link to the sale: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Totally-Turnlock-Percy-Acai-Berry/37297178


I'd post pictures in the AT MJ forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...se-read-rules-suggested-format-693652-66.html

Just post the pictures (without the listing) and request opinions because a buyer is questioning authenticity. Then send the link to the buyer.


----------



## KatyEm

BeenBurned said:


> I'd post pictures in the AT MJ forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...se-read-rules-suggested-format-693652-66.html
> 
> Just post the pictures (without the listing) and request opinions because a buyer is questioning authenticity. Then send the link to the buyer.



thank you so much! that is what I did.


----------



## mizsunshyne

*BB*, I'm hoping you can answer my question for me. Any others, feel free to answer as well.

Hypothetically speaking if I were to offer free shipping only for parcel, but buyer requests priority, would priority be free even if I didn't offer it? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> *BB*, I'm hoping you can answer my question for me. Any others, feel free to answer as well.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking if I were to offer free shipping only for parcel, but buyer requests priority, would priority be free even if I didn't offer it? TIA!


If the buyer wants free shipping, she gets parcel post. If she wants to upgrade and get it more quickly, she pays for priority.

Sometimes sellers can choose to deduct the amount that parcel post would have cost from the priority price, but that's certainly not required. 

(For example, to use round numbers, if p.p. was $6 and priority is $10, you can offer to have the buyer pay the $4 difference for the upgrade but you aren't obligated to do so.)


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> If the buyer wants free shipping, she gets parcel post. If she wants to upgrade and get it more quickly, she pays for priority.
> 
> Sometimes sellers can choose to deduct the amount that parcel post would have cost from the priority price, but that's certainly not required.
> 
> (For example, to use round numbers, if p.p. was $6 and priority is $10, you can offer to have the buyer pay the $4 difference for the upgrade but you aren't obligated to do so.)



That's what I thought too but I don't want my stars dinged just because I offered free post and charged for priority when I never offered it. Thank you very much dear! I'll take this into consideration when selling my goods.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I'd post pictures in the AT MJ forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...se-read-rules-suggested-format-693652-66.html
> 
> Just post the pictures (without the listing) and request opinions because a buyer is questioning authenticity. Then send the link to the buyer.





KatyEm said:


> thank you so much! that is what I did.


And I see that your bag was confirmed to be authentic. I hope the buyer appreciates that she got the real deal: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...-suggested-format-693652-67.html#post20137479


----------



## KatyEm

BeenBurned said:


> And I see that your bag was confirmed to be authentic. I hope the buyer appreciates that she got the real deal: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...-suggested-format-693652-67.html#post20137479



yep I linked her to TPF to show her that the ladies here authenticated it & she said she trusts TPF so she now realizes it's not a fake.

I'm glad it worked out, but unfortunately having someone first steal my pics on bonz to use for their ebay listing and then having the buyer of the same bag  accuse me of selling a fake has pretty much turned me off trying to re-sell bags I don't use very often. This was one unlucky bag I guess! 

But at least it worked out. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## skislope15

skittlbrau said:


> Can any Canadian members weigh in on how long Canada Air Mail takes to get to the States?  I bought a relatively low value item on the Bay, and the seller has no tracking number to give me.  It's been about 14 business days since shipment, with nothing on my side.



Ive been waiting 26 days for mine....customs on both sides seems to be super slow lately


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> Ive been waiting 26 days for mine....customs on both sides seems to be super slow lately


I have a buyer who hasn't received her item that was shipped to Canada on Sept. 26.


----------



## shinymagpie

That new rule on eBay about not posting 3rd party links is a pain in the ... We have been getting authenticity queries in the last couple of days, which never happened when we were able to put direct links into Caroldiva, Etincelerauthentications and the purseforum. This is going to create so much more work all round.


----------



## Miko Design

I am selling a couple authentic LV bags on Bonanza. How's the traffic on Bonanza compared to ebay?


----------



## noshoepolish

Dead.


----------



## oceansportrait

Miko Design said:


> I am selling a couple authentic LV bags on Bonanza. How's the traffic on Bonanza compared to ebay?


 
Not that great to be honest---that's why some TPFers "double dip" and post listings on both eBay & Bonanza.


----------



## marc08

Hey guys,


 I'm looking to buy Louis Vuitton sunglassess (blk/gold) on eBay. My max is $400, and I don't mind a used pair as long as the condition is good. Can anyone help me find a REAL one on eBay? My knowledge when it comes to LV product is very little so I'd really appreciate if you can lead me to the right item. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Munchkinxx

My experience with online help.

I contacted online help today hoping to have my invoice fees clarified as there's been a change with listing fees and free 30 listings for sellers (excludes PowerSellers, businesses and repeated items). Turns out I'm a PowerSeller which means I miss out on the free 30 listings. I continued to ask why a normal seller (who recently gained PowerSeller status) misses out on this free 30 listings based on the fact that all the criteria is being met to be a PowerSeller when in fact I'd rather lose the PowerSeller status and save at least $30 a month in listing fees. I stated there was a loophole and that if I wanted the free listings that I'd not reply buyers straight away, post out items slowly and jack up postage fees to lose the PowerSeller status. Guess what happened? The operator just closed the session on me! I didn't know eBay operators were allowed to do that! How rude!! I'm kicking myself for not taking down the operators name!


----------



## glitterpear83

I've got a quick question, I only sell on eBay very rarely...  I sold an item August 6, shipped internationally w/ no tracking (it was only worth ~$20), buyer has contacted me now to say they haven't received it yet.  Since it's over 45 days I thinkt the buyer can't file a case, but what are my responsibilities?  Can I offer a partial refund since I'm out the item as well?  Not sure what I should do (other than always ship with tracking/insurance in the future haha)


----------



## noshoepolish

They can still leave a negative (60 days).  I would refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

rynamyn said:


> I've got a quick question, I only sell on eBay very rarely...  I sold an item August 6, shipped internationally w/ no tracking (it was only worth ~$20), buyer has contacted me now to say they haven't received it yet.  Since it's over 45 days I thinkt the buyer can't file a case, but what are my responsibilities?  Can I offer a partial refund since I'm out the item as well?  Not sure what I should do (other than always ship with tracking/insurance in the future haha)


For such a small amount, I agree that a refund would probably avoid a neg.


----------



## glitterpear83

Thanks, I will refund, I'm glad it is only a small amount, it could be much worse.


----------



## ibezj

BeenBurned said:


> First, all contact with the seller regarding the return should be done through ebay messaging. That way, it's all on record.
> 
> You and the seller are allowed to agree on a resolution without involving ebay or paypal in the dispute and in fact, they encourage buyers and sellers to try to work things out.
> 
> But before you agree to send it back, contact the seller to clarify what she's reimbursing you for. IMO, she should refund shipping in both directions because the reason for the return is as a result of her error. You shouldn't be out any money at all due to her inaccurate description and you can let her know that.
> 
> If you cannot agree on a resolution, i.e., if she offers only to refund the purchase price, open a SNAD dispute. In SNAD, you'll get your full purchase price back plus original shipping although return shipping is generally at your expense.



THANK YOU! I was able to resolve this peacefully with the seller. Thanks for your tip!


----------



## BeenBurned

ibezj said:


> THANK YOU! I was able to resolve this peacefully with the seller. Thanks for your tip!


You're welcome.


----------



## mizsunshyne

I voided a shipping label 11 days ago. I received an email confirming the void but no pending amount in my PP account. Fleabay said it should take up to at least 15 days before I get refunded but this still makes me a bit worried. I hate to call fleabay just to tell me wait the 15-21 days and then call them if I haven't received anything yet. 

I made the same mistake today and voided another label. They were both USPS and voided with 48 hours. Should I be worried?

I have done some research and read where one user was never refunded for 8 voided labels.


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> I voided a shipping label 11 days ago. I received an email confirming the void but no pending amount in my PP account. Fleabay said it should take up to at least 15 days before I get refunded but this still makes me a bit worried. I hate to call fleabay just to tell me wait the 15-21 days and then call them if I haven't received anything yet.
> 
> I made the same mistake today and voided another label. They were both USPS and voided with 48 hours. Should I be worried?
> 
> I have done some research and read where one user was never refunded for 8 voided labels.


If it was an international label, the credit can take longer than 14 days. Domestic labels are usually credited by day 14. 

I'm assuming that the email you received confirming the voided label was sent when you voided it, right? I'd give it a few more days and if it doesn't come through, call PP and ask about it. Reference the replacement label you printed after the voided one. 

In order to see the credit for voided labels, the reason someone might think they didn't get the credit is because they looked on the main page. In order to see the credit, you have to click on "all transactions."


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> If it was an international label, the credit can take longer than 14 days. Domestic labels are usually credited by day 14.
> 
> I'm assuming that the email you received confirming the voided label was sent when you voided it, right? I'd give it a few more days and if it doesn't come through, call PP and ask about it. Reference the replacement label you printed after the voided one.
> 
> In order to see the credit for voided labels, the reason someone might think they didn't get the credit is because they looked on the main page. In order to see the credit, you have to click on "all transactions."



I have clicked on "all transactions" on several occasions but there are no pending payments. I voided the labels through fleabay as the labels didn't show up through PP. Yes the email confirmations were sent after I voided the labels. I am just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> I have clicked on "all transactions" on several occasions but there are no pending payments. I voided the labels through fleabay as the labels didn't show up through PP. Yes the email confirmations were sent after I voided the labels. I am just playing the waiting game now.


I'm assuming that the withdrawal for the label payment was from paypal, right? If so, I'd give it 3 weeks and call paypal or ebay and reference the voided label and the credit that is due you.


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> I'm assuming that the withdrawal for the label payment was from paypal, right? If so, I'd give it 3 weeks and call paypal or ebay and reference the voided label and the credit that is due you.



Yes fleabay drew the credit from my PP account. Thanks BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> Yes fleabay drew the credit from my PP account. Thanks BB.


You're welcome.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Okay...I don't get this designer limit thing.
I was able to list like 30 Coach items before it told me I could not list any more. 
So I tried to list a Kors piece of jewelry and it let me. 
Then I thought...well maybe it was just handbag stuff, so I tried to list a piece of Coach jewelry, no go there.
Do you think I can list an MK bag and not run into this limit? I am scared to try...I don't know if they will extend the 30 day limit that was instated last week to today (30 days from today instead of 30 days from last week), and make it that much longer before I can list my Coach items.
I am officially addicted to selling on ebay now, and am searching my house for stuff other than Coach to sell (even though I REALLY need to get rid of that stuff). LOL!


----------



## fiveindc

Hello!  I am not a seller, just a buyer.  I'm often interested in bags and other stuff from other countries, but I'm always afraid to buy mainly because I'm not clear on all the additional charges that I may incur. I've tried to do research on customs sites and such, but just can't figure it out.  I did search tPF boards prior, but I was mainly finding seller discussions.  To spare any redundancy, if you know of a thread that addresses this particular topic, I'd love the link!

When buying on eBay I always read disclaimers that the buyer is responsible for theses charges (of course), but the charges are a mystery and it seems like I have no choice but to roll the dice and hope they aren't exorbitant. I did buy something from the UK once.  It was a little figurine, and the transaction was flawless, as if it was a US purchase; there was no delay, no extra fees, etc., and was delivered to my home.  However, I'm too scared and concerned about purchasing a high-priced item like an authentic designer bag.  

I'm wondering if I'm presuming this process is more difficult than it actually is.  However, how can I figure out approximate customs and other charges when purchasing from outside the US?  Is there a way to approximate these charges based on the purchase price and size of the package?  Are charges dependent on the country of origin or the destination, or both?  Is it any easier of affordable to purchase from certain countries (i.e. A Northern/Western European country versus an Asian country)?  Will most packages be delivered to my home, or will they be held for pick-up somewhere?  And, finally, should I choose the seller's delivery method/carrier carefully?  I was able to determine through research that carriers such as FedEx attach extremely high surcharges on both ends.  Is that true, and if so, which could you advise on the best carriers to consider, or would that depend on the country? 

Again, I hope I'm anticipating an international sale to be more complex than it really is.  Hopefully, you veterans can give me some clarity on the process.   I apologize for this big bundle of questions, but I've been so curious for years! 

Thank you so much for sharing your experience and advice.  I truly appreciate any input.


----------



## shopaholism

Small question: when Ebay gives you a "courtesy refund" on a case, does that amount come out of the seller's pocket or Ebay's? I'm just curious (some of you may know why)...thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

shopaholism said:


> Small question: when Ebay gives you a "courtesy refund" on a case, does that amount come out of the seller's pocket or Ebay's? I'm just curious (some of you may know why)...thanks!


A courtesy refund comes from ebay which comes from all sellers and is one of the reasons why fees are so ridiculous. All sellers are paying for all the courtesy refunds!


----------



## shopaholism

BeenBurned said:


> A courtesy refund comes from ebay which comes from all sellers and is one of the reasons why fees are so ridiculous. All sellers are paying for all the courtesy refunds!



Ugh...now the seller's behavior seems even more ridiculous, given that she wasn't out any money (except maybe what she paid to ship my item in the first place)


----------



## amag520

grr...
So I purchased a scarf from bonanza (http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-325...scarf/29369964) from Seller ID: Crazychic, who said she is active on tpf, so was apprehensive to post this on her, I am sure she is a good seller. (She has good feedback), but Her listing compared to item I received is different.

But I was told item was 100% cashmere and it is actually 90% wool/10% cashmere. Where do I go from here? I will contact the seller, but I am just a little frustrated. I thought I could trust those on tpf, but I guess that is not the case for everyone? I'm finally about to come into a part of my life where I can afford some pricier things, but I want to go about it the right way.

I don't hate the scarf, I just don't like being lie to.  I would have bought the scarf for less if I knew it was wool...I have a wool burberry already and wanted cashmere.... Any ideas?


----------



## BeenBurned

amag520 said:


> grr...
> So I purchased a scarf from bonanza (http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-325...scarf/29369964) from Seller ID: Crazychic, who said she is active on tpf, so was apprehensive to post this on her, I am sure she is a good seller. (She has good feedback), but Her listing compared to item I received is different.
> 
> But I was told item was 100% cashmere and it is actually 90% wool/10% cashmere. Where do I go from here? I will contact the seller, but I am just a little frustrated. I thought I could trust those on tpf, but I guess that is not the case for everyone? I'm finally about to come into a part of my life where I can afford some pricier things, but I want to go about it the right way.
> 
> I don't hate the scarf, I just don't like being lie to. I would have bought the scarf for less if I knew it was wool...I have a wool burberry already and wanted cashmere.... Any ideas?



Your link to the listing doesn't work so I couldn't see the pics or description but based on your pictures, the scarf is not 100% cashmere and therefore would be SNAD if it was described as cashmere. 

Have you contacted the seller? What was her response?

As for trusting those who claim to be tPF'ers, understand that tpf membership is open to anyone, honest or not. Also, someone can say they're a tpf'er and they really aren't. I don't know whether that's the case in your instance, but "TPF" doesn't necessarily = honest. (Just read some of the posts!)

ETA: Google helped me: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-325NWT-100-Authe-Burberry-Cashmer-Plain-Check-scarf/29369964

Based on this part of the description, _"It's 100% cashmere, supper soft, classic and beautiful,"_ the seller erred and should accept a return and give you a full refund. And because of her own error, my opinion is that she should pay for return shipping too.

She claims "no returns" except for authenticity, but this is clearly an improperly described item and she should take your return.


----------



## amag520

BeenBurned said:


> Your link to the listing doesn't work so I couldn't see the pics or description but based on your pictures, the scarf is not 100% cashmere and therefore would be SNAD if it was described as cashmere.
> 
> Have you contacted the seller? What was her response?




I did contact her and am waiting for a reply. This is just my first large purchase on ebay/bonanza so I am nervous/frustrated about what the outcome will be.  

I don't want to throw this person under the bus, but seller appeared reputable, having feedback on selling Chanel and other Burberry items. I thought seller would be smart enough to be honest about item.  I think I was just hoping on a great deal.  I guess my only options will be to return and get money back  or just keep.


----------



## BeenBurned

amag520 said:


> I did contact her and am waiting for a reply. This is just my first large purchase on ebay/bonanza so I am nervous/frustrated about what the outcome will be.
> 
> Let me try again:
> Webiste:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-325NWT-100-Authe-Burberry-Cashmer-Plain-Check-scarf/29369964
> 
> I don't want to throw this person under the bus, but seller appeared reputable, having feedback on selling Chanel and other Burberry items. I thought seller would be smart enough to be honest about item.  I think I was just hoping on a great deal.  I guess my only options will be to return and get money back   or just keep.


I edited my post. I found the listing. 

The seller might have made an honest mistake and didn't read the labels correctly. But that's not your problem. You thought you were buying a cashmere scarf and received a wool-cashmere blend scarf. I'm sure you wouldn't have spent as much money on it had you known it wasn't cashmere.


----------



## amag520

BeenBurned said:


> I edited my post. I found the listing.
> 
> The seller might have made an honest mistake and didn't read the labels correctly. But that's not your problem. You thought you were buying a cashmere scarf and received a wool-cashmere blend scarf. I'm sure you wouldn't have spent as much money on it had you known it wasn't cashmere.



Thank you for your help! I think I need to ask more questions and get more photos before purchases from now on.


----------



## BeenBurned

amag520 said:


> Thank you for your help! I think I need to ask more questions and get more photos before purchases from now on.


IMO, you should contact the seller and request a refund. You didn't get what you paid for or what was described. 

Honest error (on seller's part) or not, it's her responsibility to know what she's selling and describe it accurately. As we're all human, we make mistakes, but with a mistake like this, a decent seller will own up to the mistake and do the right thing. 

If she's indeed a member here, refer her to this post and see how she responds.


----------



## fiveindc

Hello.  If I start selling bags in the future of which I'm not the original owner, and I've had them "authenticated" on tPF, is it okay to add that to the description?

Also, I know it's a good thing for a seller to be a tPF member as people usually associate that status with authentic bags.  Are there any criteria one has to meet in order to "qualify" or describe yourself as a member when selling?  I was just thinking that there might be some sort of restrictions because anyone can become a member, but it doesn't necessarily make them honest sellers who only sell authentic merchandise. Just FYI... I'm not a totally new member; I was a member a few years ago, but had to create a new account because I lost all my info.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amag520

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, you should contact the seller and request a refund. You didn't get what you paid for or what was described.
> 
> Honest error (on seller's part) or not, it's her responsibility to know what she's selling and describe it accurately. As we're all human, we make mistakes, but with a mistake like this, a decent seller will own up to the mistake and do the right thing.
> 
> If she's indeed a member here, refer her to this post and see how she responds.



She apologized, it seemed like an honest mistake. She refunded $25 and told me to keep the scarf. Considering it is still an authentic Burberry scarf, be it not 100% cashmere, I still believe I got a good deal (well under $200)...hope that is a good deal for a new wool/cashmere blend.


----------



## BeenBurned

amag520 said:


> She apologized, it seemed like an honest mistake. She refunded $25 and told me to keep the scarf. Considering it is still an authentic Burberry scarf, be it not 100% cashmere, I still believe I got a good deal (well under $200)...hope that is a good deal for a new wool/cashmere blend.


If you're happy and think you got a good deal, that's what's important. 

There's a big difference in price and quality between 100% cashmere and 10% cashmere, though. I don't know the retail price difference but it's probably more than $25.


----------



## BeenBurned

fiveindc said:


> Hello.  If I start selling bags in the future of which I'm not the original owner, and I've had them "authenticated" on tPF, is it okay to add that to the description?
> 
> Also, I know it's a good thing for a seller to be a tPF member as people usually associate that status with authentic bags.  Are there any criteria one has to meet in order to "qualify" or describe yourself as a member when selling?  I was just thinking that there might be some sort of restrictions because anyone can become a member, but it doesn't necessarily make them honest sellers who only sell authentic merchandise. Just FYI... I'm not a totally new member; I was a member a few years ago, but had to create a new account because I lost all my info.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Understand that there are no criteria for becoming a member here so a listing that states that someone is a "proud tPF'er" is only as honest as that seller. 

Of course there are many honest buyers and sellers here but there are those who've been caught selling fakes, committing fraud (both as buyers or sellers) and then there are those who are aware of the perceived honesty of tpf and they can say they're a member when they are not. 

When buying or selling, judge your sellers or bidders on their own merits and not what they say in their listings. Even honest sellers can make mistakes and occasionally list a fake (unintentionally, but fake nonetheless) so it's a good idea to have items authenticated before bidding. 

As a seller, it's a good idea to verify authenticity here, however "authentications" here are merely opinions and our determinations don't qualify for proof of authenticity in the event of a dispute.

If you're selling a well-faked item or an expensive item, it wouldn't hurt to pay the small fee to CarolDiva, Etinceler, Castira, etc. prior to listing to give buyers peace of mind in knowing that the item was professionally authenticated. Listings that say "this item was authenticated by (fill in the blank) prior to listing" often sell for more than a similar listing without the authentication.


----------



## stylishhomes

There doesn't seem to be an Armani Auth. This.  Is anyone familiar with Armani clutches?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIORGIO-ARM...aultDomain_0&hash=item1e68112c2c#ht_353wt_137


----------



## pydbl

Hi guys, I was referred to this thread from the Coach authenticate thread. 

I recently bought a Coach bag on Ebay. The seller claimed that the bag was *MINT* in the title of the listing, and in the description, she described it as "near mint". 

When I received the item, I found two stains on the outside (not in very noticeable places though) amongst other signs of wear, which to me definitely do not make the bag "near mint". 

I contacted the seller, who basically told me that I shouldn't have expected to get a bag in mint condition the price I paid and that if I wanted to get a bag in mint condition, I should go to a Coach store to get it.

So I am not sure what I should do at this point because there is definitely varying interpretations of what "Near mint" means (even though the seller explicitly said MINT in the title)

Below are photos of the bags. 

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6226/6314794215_aa904ef4b3_b.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6108/6314795521_960de66f6d_b.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6232/6315311494_0aabd32869_b.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6227/6315312558_a1b9bf5636_b.jpg

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BeenBurned

pydbl said:


> Hi guys, I was referred to this thread from the Coach authenticate thread.
> 
> I recently bought a Coach bag on Ebay. The seller claimed that the bag was *MINT* in the title of the listing, and in the description, she described it as "near mint".
> 
> When I received the item, I found two stains on the outside (not in very noticeable places though) amongst other signs of wear, which to me definitely do not make the bag "near mint".
> 
> I contacted the seller, who basically told me that I shouldn't have expected to get a bag in mint condition the price I paid and that if I wanted to get a bag in mint condition, I should go to a Coach store to get it.
> 
> So I am not sure what I should do at this point because there is definitely varying interpretations of what "Near mint" means (even though the seller explicitly said MINT in the title)
> 
> Below are photos of the bags.
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6226/6314794215_aa904ef4b3_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6108/6314795521_960de66f6d_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6232/6315311494_0aabd32869_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6227/6315312558_a1b9bf5636_b.jpg
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


She told you that you shouldn't expect a mint bag for that amount? Then why did she describe it as "mint?" That's the most ridiculous thing I've every heard.

I agree that those marks would not qualify for "mint" in my mind. 

Are you requesting a return and refund? 

What does the seller's feedback look like? Does she seem to have other feedbacks that indicate that she doesn't describe her items honestly? 

Understand that many sellers are averse to partial refunds because it has become a tactic used by buyers as a way to get an item at a lower price than they agreed on. But in this case, I assume you paid more than you probably would have paid if the seller showed the marks.

If I were you, I'd tell the seller that these marks are not indicative of "mint" or even "near-mint" condition and that you want to return it for a refund. At that point, she might offer a partial refund as compensation for inaccurately describing it. 

If she doesn't agree to go along with it voluntarily, you can open a SNAD case (significantly not as described) and include pictures showing the discrepancies between the description and the actual item.


----------



## pydbl

I messaged her about requesting a return and refund, and her response was basically that I shouldn't expect a bag in mint or near mint condition. 

The seller actually has 100% feedback. That is also why I was really surprised by her rather aggressive sounding response - like she was blaming me for her own dishonesty. 

I think I will respond to her by saying that the bag's actual condition doesn't match her description, and I will insist on getting a refund.

Thanks for your suggestion. 




BeenBurned said:


> She told you that you shouldn't expect a mint bag for that amount? Then why did she describe it as "mint?" That's the most ridiculous thing I've every heard.
> 
> I agree that those marks would not qualify for "mint" in my mind.
> 
> Are you requesting a return and refund?
> 
> What does the seller's feedback look like? Does she seem to have other feedbacks that indicate that she doesn't describe her items honestly?
> 
> Understand that many sellers are averse to partial refunds because it has becom......


----------



## pydbl

BeenBurned said:


> ... But in this case, I assume you paid more than you probably would have paid if the seller showed the marks.
> 
> ..



I paid $175 (free priority shipping included) for the bag.  Below are some additional photos of the bag. Do you think this is a decent deal for the condition that the bag is in? I personally have no idea how much I should've paid for this bag. I now have a second thought about whether to return it because I do like the design of the bag. So if $175 for this bag is not bad given the condition, I probably will just keep it.

Thanks!!

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6215/6321104726_e7b9b61412_b.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6226/6321105112_60588a1ce5_b.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6214/6320582477_4b25b82fb8_b.jpg
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6116/6321106176_5d65a4361d_b.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

pydbl said:


> I paid $175 (free priority shipping included) for the bag.  Below are some additional photos of the bag. Do you think this is a decent deal for the condition that the bag is in? I personally have no idea how much I should've paid for this bag. I now have a second thought about whether to return it because I do like the design of the bag. So if $175 for this bag is not bad given the condition, I probably will just keep it.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6215/6321104726_e7b9b61412_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6226/6321105112_60588a1ce5_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6214/6320582477_4b25b82fb8_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6116/6321106176_5d65a4361d_b.jpg


Personally, I think the price is high given the condition vs. the way it was described but please wait for NSP (Noshoepolish) to chime in. She knows these bags well and can better advise you on value.

ETA: I can tell you that frankly, I'd be p.o.'ed to buy an item described as mint, receive something with the stains and scuffs you've shown, then when contacted, to get that snarky (and rather nasty) response from the seller.


----------



## noshoepolish

I believe your bag is this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-COACH-...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fdb43683


That is a Morgan Briefcase.  I would say good to very good condition.  I find the lighter bags tend to come with visible coffee stains which should be disclosed.

It is made with burnished leather.  You wear it once and it will show scratches.  Nothing you can do about it either.  I think Coach says moisturizer is ok, but not cleaner.

It does not appear to have dye on it which is a good thing.

The seller says returns accepted within 3 days.  I would return it.  You are going to be stuck paying return shipping - depending on the distance between you and her, return shipping could be $$$ so look at parcel post.

You need to ask for more photos before buying.  Her photos do not show anything needed to show the description of the bag.  The corners - most briefcases will show whitening ar wear on the corners.  

See if she will let you return it.  Do not mention feedback when asking.  Tell her you plan on returning it parcel post (depending on how far it is from you to her, assuming it is 5 pounds or so).  Map out the prices in a box before you commit to which return shipping method you will use.

If you have to file a dispute, let us know and we will help you.  See if she will go for the return first.


----------



## pydbl

Thank you so much!!

I sent the seller a message about return/refund. We will see.

I have two additional questions:
1). does this bag have two different names? Because my seller listed it as Lexington bag, and I saw another auction call it Lexington too.

2). For this particular model and this condition, how much would be considered a reasonable price?

Thank you again for your help!




noshoepolish said:


> I believe your bag is this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-COACH-...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fdb43683
> 
> 
> That is a Morgan Briefcase.  I would say good to very good condition.  I find the lighter bags tend to come with visible coffee stains which should be disclosed.
> 
> It is made with burnished leather.  You wear it once and it will show scratches.  Nothing you can do about it either.  I think Coach says moisturizer is ok, but not cleaner.
> 
> It does not appear to have dye on it which is a good thing.
> 
> The seller says returns accepted within 3 days.  I would return it.  You are going to be stuck paying return shipping - depending on the distance between you and her, return shipping could be $$$ so look at parcel post.
> 
> You need to ask for more photos before buying.  Her photos do not show anything needed to show the description of the bag.  The corners - most briefcases will show whitening ar wear on the corners.
> 
> See if she will let you return it.  Do not mention feedback when asking.  Tell her you plan on returning it parcel post (depending on how far it is from you to her, assuming it is 5 pounds or so).  Map out the prices in a box before you commit to which return shipping method you will use.
> 
> If you have to file a dispute, let us know and we will help you.  See if she will go for the return first.


----------



## noshoepolish

The 2 briefcases are very similar.  Most people make WAG about the names of briefcases.  I had to double check the name myself before posting.

Without shilling, probably $79-$129.  There is quite a bit of shilling going on on ebay any more.  I see it all the time.  If you look at completed listings for briefcases, you can see some ridiculous bidding going on.  The safest bet is a BIN.

Alot of sellers think dye and shoepolish will make these bags sell more.  People wear them outside, usually when walking to work.  They usually have a cup of coffee in one hand and their briefcase on the shoulder.  So the coffee spills on the briefcase.  Black does not show this like the lighter colors do.

Then the owner who is walking, rubs against a post or a wall and scratches it up.  or maybe they wear jackets with buttons that damage the leather.

So the seller sees all the damage and cakes the briefcase up with cruddy polish of some type or another.

The Morgan Briefcase (newer ones) are rather slim and streamlined so make sure it fits what you need it for.

I am one who prefers the mens line and the regular briefcase line.  The bags and briefcases are usually made to carry a ton of stuff and are made to last.  The handbag type briefcases are a bit delicate and don't survive use and abuse.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  A few of sellers on ebay do not disclose they cake their bags with crud so ask before buying.  You want to ask about the corners, the joint of the outside exterior flap with the bag (a common stress area that gets ripped), the condition of the strap, and anything else that concerns you (alot of bags come with whiteout on them too). 

Hope this helps.





pydbl said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> I sent the seller a message about return/refund. We will see.
> 
> I have two additional questions:
> 1). does this bag have two different names? Because my seller listed it as Lexington bag, and I saw another auction call it Lexington too.
> 
> 2). For this particular model and this condition, how much would be considered a reasonable price?
> 
> Thank you again for your help!


----------



## noshoepolish

Also, I do not like the newest line of Made for Factory Pebbled Leather Briefcases and Totes.  They feel rubbery (which may be good in rain and snow).


----------



## stylishbebe

hi all. i'm new on selling on ebay and i just filed unpaid item dispute after 4 days the listing ended. what do i do now? wait 4 days again and then manually close the case in order to get the final value fee refund? thank you for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

stylishbebe said:


> hi all. i'm new on selling on ebay and i just filed unpaid item dispute after 4 days the listing ended. what do i do now? wait 4 days again and then manually close the case in order to get the final value fee refund? thank you for your help.


When the dispute is filed, the buyer receives an email to which she's supposed to respond. If she doesn't respond, you can close the dispute in 4 days. If she does respond, she might pay for it or might say that she doesn't want to complete the transaction. Depending on her response, you can close the dispute at that point. 

-- You can end the dispute without further contact. Buyer will get strike and you'll get your FVF back.
-- You can mutually agree to cancel the transaction. Buyer won't get strike but you'll still get your FVF back.
complete the transaction
-- Buyer can pay for item and complete transaction. Buyer doesn't get strike and you don't get FVF 

If you close the dispute in 4 days during which the buyer never responded to the dispute, she can't neg you. But one caveat that you should be aware of although you can't do much about it is that if the buyer responds to the dispute, even if she doesn't pay, she can leave negative feedback. 

Hopefully, that won't happen.


----------



## lightdays

How do I file a dispute through eBay? I know how to through PayPal, but what about eBay? How do I do that?


----------



## stylishbebe

BeenBurned said:


> When the dispute is filed, the buyer receives an email to which she's supposed to respond. If she doesn't respond, you can close the dispute in 4 days. If she does respond, she might pay for it or might say that she doesn't want to complete the transaction. Depending on her response, you can close the dispute at that point.
> 
> -- You can end the dispute without further contact. Buyer will get strike and you'll get your FVF back.
> -- You can mutually agree to cancel the transaction. Buyer won't get strike but you'll still get your FVF back.
> complete the transaction
> -- Buyer can pay for item and complete transaction. Buyer doesn't get strike and you don't get FVF
> 
> If you close the dispute in 4 days during which the buyer never responded to the dispute, she can't neg you. But one caveat that you should be aware of although you can't do much about it is that if the buyer responds to the dispute, even if she doesn't pay, she can leave negative feedback.
> 
> Hopefully, that won't happen.



thanks again BeenBurned, you been a great help!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

stylishbebe said:


> thanks again beenburned, you been a great help!!!


yw


----------



## snailboots

Hi everyone, im new here so cant make a thread of my own but i would really like some help. Last week i bought a Mulberry Bayswater off Ebay. Im not an expert AT ALL, so after looking at the pics, checking the sellers feedback etc i thought it was authentic.

When i received the bag i could tell immediately it was fake. I had it authenticated on here and it has been confirmed that it is fake. Ive opened a claim through Ebay and listed every reason i think its fake, but the seller is very clever. She's using the fact that she has knowledge of Mulberry's and apparently owns 3 of them, whereas im a student who had to save up to buy this so have absolutely no knowledge of a what a genuine Bayswater should look like. Her argument is basically I know nothing about the bag so how could i possibly know that it is fake...although i have stated i have had it authenticated. I really dont know how to proceed with this and win my case. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

snailboots said:


> Hi everyone, im new here so cant make a thread of my own but i would really like some help. Last week i bought a Mulberry Bayswater off Ebay. Im not an expert AT ALL, so after looking at the pics, checking the sellers feedback etc i thought it was authentic.
> 
> When i received the bag i could tell immediately it was fake. I had it authenticated on here and it has been confirmed that it is fake. Ive opened a claim through Ebay and listed every reason i think its fake, but the seller is very clever. She's using the fact that she has knowledge of Mulberry's and apparently owns 3 of them, whereas im a student who had to save up to buy this so have absolutely no knowledge of a what a genuine Bayswater should look like. Her argument is basically I know nothing about the bag so how could i possibly know that it is fake...although i have stated i have had it authenticated. I really dont know how to proceed with this and win my case. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Here's the AT confirmation, post  			#*374*: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...read-post-1-first-712624-25.html#post20295914

Have you referred the seller to the un-authentication post? IMO, if she's smart, she should just refund you because the good news is that the dispute will probably be found in your favor. 

Don't let her intimidate you.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Are there certain countries that should be avoided when internationally selling? I always hear bad stories about Italy, the Philippines and Vietnam. Is there a list or sticky for this?

Here's my 2nd problem.
I recently purchased some declics, paid for them right after I had won but reread the listing and noticed some irregularities. Seller had copied exact listing description of another seller, added a sentence and deleted a few but I could tell seller took it from seller 2. The title said declic 120 but description stated 100. This really made me think what are the chances that this seller had used stolen photos? I might be way too worried right now but I had asked the seller to explain to me about the issue before shipping out the item to me. Guess what? Item shipped and no correspondence. Right now I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Omaha_2072

How long as a seller does one wait before personally aknowledging a buyer/sale? Like a short eBay message with shipping timeframe and or details? Especially after payment was made immediately via PayPal on a high dollar item.

I don't sell much on eBay (hardly at all actually) so I don't know if my personal standards/ideals are too high or not?


----------



## Omaha_2072

I might add...I don't want to start a thread on my issue just yet. I'm trying to give the seller the benefit of the doubt. But I'm fairly worried at this point. Maybe more paranoid. Hard to tell.


----------



## mizsunshyne

I don't seem to understand your question at hand Omaha but it seems like you're wondering how long the seller will either ship the item out to you once payment is made or notice that the item has been sold.

Sellers should be on their toes for notifications that their items sold. It could take time depending in their description when you'll get the item and when they'll ship.


----------



## BeenBurned

Omaha_2072 said:


> How long as a seller does one wait before personally aknowledging a buyer/sale? Like a short eBay message with shipping timeframe and or details? Especially after payment was made immediately via PayPal on a high dollar item.
> 
> I don't sell much on eBay (hardly at all actually) so I don't know if my personal standards/ideals are too high or not?





mizsunshyne said:


> I don't seem to understand your question at hand Omaha but it seems like you're wondering how long the seller will either ship the item out to you once payment is made or notice that the item has been sold.
> 
> Sellers should be on their toes for notifications that their items sold. It could take time depending in their description when you'll get the item and when they'll ship.


If I understand, I think she's asking whether she's unreasonable to expect a seller to acknowledge the sale and payment, perhaps also telling her when the item will be shipped.

Sellers are different. Some have great communication skills, stay in contact every step of the way letting the buyer know they received the payment and will ship (fill in the date). Then, once the shipping label is printed, the seller might email the buyer again with the d.c. number.

Other sellers see the sale, ship the item and you might never even know she's aware of the sale until 4 days later when the item is delivered to your door. 

As a buyer, although I don't need or expect my hand held from start to finish, I appreciate knowing that the seller is aware that she has my money. If I don't hear anything after 2 days, I'll email just asking for confirmation that paypal notified her of the payment. 

Usually, at that point, the seller will email back that they received it and either already shipped or will ship.


----------



## Omaha_2072

You understood me exactly BB. You voiced it far better than I could.

I've messaged the seller once since I paid asking a few basic questions. I've heard nothing back as of yet. It's been over 24 hours since I messaged them. Which I understand isn't that long of a timeframe considering people's busy daily lives. In fact, I've never actually spoke with the seller at all as of yet. I purchased and paid entirely off a Second Chance Offer i received via eBay messaging.

What bothers me is that on my purchase/transaction details it estimates shipping to be Nov 16-22 & via "standard" shipping method. Which seems like a REALLY long time within the states. And would that be USPS/FedEx/UPS? I probably should have clarified all of these details prior to purchasing. My fault.

Shipping was included in my BIN price. It was listed as "Free" within the auction. Obviously I would prefer to get my item before Nov 16th. I'd even be willing to pay a little out of pocket to do so. But the seller has yet to respond.



BeenBurned said:


> If I understand, I think she's asking whether she's unreasonable to expect a seller to acknowledge the sale and payment, perhaps also telling her when the item will be shipped.
> 
> Sellers are different. Some have great communication skills, stay in contact every step of the way letting the buyer know they received the payment and will ship (fill in the date). Then, once the shipping label is printed, the seller might email the buyer again with the d.c. number.
> 
> Other sellers see the sale, ship the item and you might never even know she's aware of the sale until 4 days later when the item is delivered to your door.
> 
> As a buyer, although I don't need or expect my hand held from start to finish, I appreciate knowing that the seller is aware that she has my money. If I don't hear anything after 2 days, I'll email just asking for confirmation that paypal notified her of the payment.
> 
> Usually, at that point, the seller will email back that they received it and either already shipped or will ship.


----------



## noshoepolish

eBay sends out a slew of messages and so alot of sellers don't like to send out their own on top of the annoying ones they get from eBay.  I would just send her a message and ask her.  What does her listing state?

Standard shipping is ground shipping (parcel post, fedex ground, ups ground).  *Friday is a holiday *so nix Friday in your calculations.

eBay calculates the appx arrival date based on how long the seller states it takes her to ship (say 4 days) and then adds the average shipping time onto that.  So let's say you bought the item Monday and it takes her 4 days to ship.  That puts it being shipped Saturday and then add x days to get there on top of that.  (I always say nothing moves Saturday & Sunday so it probably stays at the sorting facility until Monday).


----------



## mizsunshyne

mizsunshyne said:


> Are there certain countries that should be avoided when internationally selling? I always hear bad stories about Italy, the Philippines and Vietnam. Is there a list or sticky for this?
> 
> Here's my 2nd problem.
> I recently purchased some declics, paid for them right after I had won but reread the listing and noticed some irregularities. Seller had copied exact listing description of another seller, added a sentence and deleted a few but I could tell seller took it from seller 2. The title said declic 120 but description stated 100. This really made me think what are the chances that this seller had used stolen photos? I might be way too worried right now but I had asked the seller to explain to me about the issue before shipping out the item to me. Guess what? Item shipped and no correspondence. Right now I am hoping for the best.



:bump:

Should I be offended if a potential buyer offers me a price, and sends me a link to a similar item that sold for less than I had asked for? Just because s/he did her/his homework doesn't mean I didn't do my research either. I politely responded to him/her that under no obligations was s/he to buy from me if I didn't agree to the best offer. There are sellers out there who would gladly accept her/his offer.

I am a bit ticked but oh well. What would you do?


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> :bump:
> 
> Should I be offended if a potential buyer offers me a price, and sends me a link to a similar item that sold for less than I had asked for? Just because s/he did her/his homework doesn't mean I didn't do my research either. I politely responded to him/her that under no obligations was s/he to buy from me if I didn't agree to the best offer. There are sellers out there who would gladly accept her/his offer.
> 
> I am a bit ticked but oh well. What would you do?


I've blocked those types of offerers. They're the type who want the item, can't get it anywhere else and since they feel they've overpaid (even though their choice to do so) will ding your stars in the end.


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> I've blocked those types of offerers. They're the type who want the item, can't get it anywhere else and since they feel they've overpaid (even though their choice to do so) will ding your stars in the end.



Lucky for me this was on bonanza and not fleabay. If buyer had not sent me the link I wouldn't feel the way I do now. I probably would've been more willing to work with him/her but I just got fed up with the last response.


----------



## clashbags

I have sort of interesting situation I wanted to get TPF feedback expertise on. I currently have a Birkin bag for sale on EBay with the sale ending on Friday. It is a regular sale with no "Buy It Now" option. Someone has asked me to switch the sale to "Buy It Now" so they can buy it immediately and have me send it FedEx next day (by Friday). That was the shipping option anyway, but what is your feeling about this request? You are the experts so any feedback would be HUGELY appreciated.


----------



## mizsunshyne

When is the best time to file an INR or ask for a refund? Fleabay states 7 days after payment but if tracking hasn't updated for say 4-5 days, could I start to think about asking for a refund and requesting the seller to recall the package? Tracking only stated electronic shipping notified. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

clashbags said:


> I have sort of interesting situation I wanted to get TPF feedback expertise on. I currently have a Birkin bag for sale on EBay with the sale ending on Friday. It is a regular sale with no "Buy It Now" option. Someone has asked me to switch the sale to "Buy It Now" so they can buy it immediately and have me send it FedEx next day (by Friday). That was the shipping option anyway, but what is your feeling about this request? You are the experts so any feedback would be HUGELY appreciated.


Wait for other opinions but this scenario screams scam to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> When is the best time to file an INR or ask for a refund? Fleabay states 7 days after payment but if tracking hasn't updated for say 4-5 days, could I start to think about asking for a refund and requesting the seller to recall the package? Tracking only stated electronic shipping notified. TIA!


Tracking often doesn't update until delivery is made. (Generally, only express mail offers full "tracking" while first class, priority and parcel post show delivery. There are occasions where packages are scanned along the way but that's the exception, rather than the rule.)

Since you have a full 45 days to file, I certainly wouldn't do it this soon. With "weather" and other potential delays, I wouldn't even consider filing until 10 days (at least) after shipment.


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> Tracking often doesn't update until delivery is made. (Generally, only express mail offers full "tracking" while first class, priority and parcel post show delivery. There are occasions where packages are scanned along the way but that's the exception, rather than the rule.)
> 
> Since you have a full 45 days to file, I certainly wouldn't do it this soon. With "weather" and other potential delays, I wouldn't even consider filing until 10 days (at least) after shipment.



Well I've been on the edge with this seller because 1) very slow communication, and 2) didn't realize description was stolen from another which makes me think photos could be stolen as well. (Why do I think it's stolen? I compared other seller's items together and they all have same font, size, and description pattern. Same MO.)

I am willing to wait it out until the 10th day but nothing about this seller makes me comfortable. I was comfortable until I saw another listing with the same description. Seller could just be giving me a tracking number or an empty box or even an envelope that I have to sign for.  This has never happened to me before so I am a little jumpy. I will wait the 10th day if I have to open an INR. Thanks BB.


----------



## lilac28

Can someone tell me if ebay has the "shut em up" feature that Bonanza has, which is to block certain users from sending you a message through ebay?


----------



## accoley

I am considering buying a white coach purse on ebay and it states that it has been redyed- is that a bad thing?


----------



## noshoepolish

I din't like dyed or polished bags.  You never know if it will come off in the rain or what is under the crud they use.


----------



## accoley

Thank you noshoepolish- it's also vintage leather and I didn't know how dying would effect it.  I think I'll steer clear.


----------



## noshoepolish

I believe it is in your seller preferences.  There is a block to prevent blocked buyers from contacting you.



lilac28 said:


> Can someone tell me if ebay has the "shut em up" feature that Bonanza has, which is to block certain users from sending you a message through ebay?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi y'all,

I had a dress for sale ont he bay.  It did not sell but I had someone contact me after who was interested in buying the dress.  I told her it was still available and sent her an invoice to the PP account she gave me.  Our communication was via ebay message and she went by Claire.  She then asks me to  send the invoice to another PP address because she lost the password to that account.  I see that the name on the Account is Sarah but the same last name as Claire.  She then sent payment but via echeck that should clear in 3-4 days.  She signs her email to me as Sarah (suspect) continuing the conversations I've had with Claire.  

Q: Is this a possible set up for unauthorized transaction of an account or am I safer because it is an echeck. Should i cancel the transaction and move on?


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> I had a dress for sale ont he bay.  It did not sell but I had someone contact me after who was interested in buying the dress.  I told her it was still available and sent her an invoice to the PP account she gave me.  Our communication was via ebay message and she went by Claire.  She then asks me to  send the invoice to another PP address because she lost the password to that account.  I see that the name on the Account is Sarah but the same last name as Claire.  She then sent payment but via echeck that should clear in 3-4 days.  She signs her email to me as Sarah (suspect) continuing the conversations I've had with Claire.
> 
> Q: Is this a possible set up for unauthorized transaction of an account or am I safer because it is an echeck. Should i cancel the transaction and move on?


I think you're okay. Family members often share accounts and the echeck is a "sort-of" account verification process.

As I see it, it's sort of like writing a check. You can only stop payment on that check until it clears. Once cleared, you wouldn't be able to stop payment. So after 4 days, the money should be in your account and PP will say "okay to ship."


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> I think you're okay. Family members often share accounts and the echeck is a "sort-of" account verification process.
> 
> As I see it, it's sort of like writing a check. You can only stop payment on that check until it clears. Once cleared, you wouldn't be able to stop payment. So after 4 days, the money should be in your account and PP will say "okay to ship."


 
Thanks BB.  Consider those tutorials, I will definately attend!


----------



## susanpom

Can anybody tell me how to get help reporting a fake on Ebay?  It was marked fake in "authenticate this" LV forum and I have reported it but how to I get others involved?


----------



## terps08

susanpom said:


> Can anybody tell me how to get help reporting a fake on Ebay?  It was marked fake in "authenticate this" LV forum and I have reported it but how to I get others involved?



You can post it here and people will report it from that thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/report-this-lv-440380-203.html

NVM - just saw your post on the thread and I reported it on ebay!


----------



## pinkkitten74

i have just joined here and i just found out  about bonanza(use ebay for years). has anyone who uses bonanza here come from australia? if yes can you tell me your thoughts on bonanza please?


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a bonanza question. Is it against their rules to sell something for a low price then charge high shipping? I just saw a listing for a handbag that the seller is selling for 99 cents and is charging $499 for S&H. Not going to lie it really bugs me that this seller is trying to get around paying the full FVF's for the sale of the item. But I was reading threw Bonanzas selling terms and I couldn't find anything about that I know it's against ebays rules but is it against bonanzas rules? Would I be wasting my time if I try to report this to Bonz?


----------



## BeenBurned

pixiejenna said:


> I have a bonanza question. Is it against their rules to sell something for a low price then charge high shipping? I just saw a listing for a handbag that the seller is selling for 99 cents and is charging $499 for S&H. Not going to lie it really bugs me that this seller is trying to get around paying the full FVF's for the sale of the item. But I was reading threw Bonanzas selling terms and I couldn't find anything about that I know it's against ebays rules but is it against bonanzas rules? Would I be wasting my time if I try to report this to Bonz?


Good grief! I wouldn't do business with that seller just because of the lack of ethics that hte seller has.

That said, the seller is in for a rude awakening. Bonz charges its FVF on the selling price plus shipping. The first $10 of shipping cost is exempt from FVF so the seller isn't saving anything.


----------



## pixiejenna

BeenBurned said:


> Good grief! I wouldn't do business with that seller just because of the lack of ethics that hte seller has.
> 
> That said, the seller is in for a rude awakening. *Bonz charges its FVF on the selling price plus shipping.* The first $10 of shipping cost is exempt from FVF so the seller isn't saving anything.




Good to know that! It really irked me but now I feel better knowing that they will still be charged teh FVF. I was just browsing and stumbled across this item I have no intention of buying it. The seller is relatively new to Bonz and they have 100+ items listed most of which are stock pics(a pet peeve of mine lol).


----------



## heiress-ox

Hi ladies, I am usually upstairs in the Christian Louboutin forum, but I had a question to ask & who better to come to than here 

I listed a pair of shoes on eBay (I went through ebay.ca because I'm from Canada), and was assured by the website if I chose the option to ship worldwide & display the currency as US dollars, my listing would be seen across all the eBay sites I ship to.

However, my item didn't sell first time around, I've relisted it and after searching on ebay.com and ebay.co.uk the only time I can find my listing is if I am on the Canadian website.  I'm not sure what to do and how to rectify this as of course my item is not getting seen and thus won't have as great of a chance to sell! Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xnn

mello_yello_jen said:


> Take lots of pictures of your item, describe both in words and through your pictures the condition of said item, and reassure interested parties that you are not a scammer and they will definitely receive the item they see in pictures.  Good luck


This is really comforting to hear as I'm starting to try selling my item on ebay! Thank you! Starting is really not easy...


----------



## mizsunshyne

On PP, what does it mean if you are unverified? What about an unconfirmed address? I sold a pair of shoes recently to a buyer who is unverified with an unconfirmed address. I am partially protected only for INR, not unauthorized use. Any thoughts please. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> On PP, what does it mean if you are unverified? What about an unconfirmed address? I sold a pair of shoes recently to a buyer who is unverified with an unconfirmed address. I am partially protected only for INR, not unauthorized use. Any thoughts please. TIA!


As I understand it, an *unverified* buyer is one who hasn't linked a bank account to the account or if they have, they didn't confirm the small deposit that PP makes to the account for verification.

An *unconfirmed* address is when an item is being shipped to an address that isn't the billing address for the c.c. on file. 

From PP: 
*What does it mean if a seller or buyer is Verified or Unverified?*


                                              When a buyer or seller is  Verified, it means that theyve provided a little more information  about themselves to help confirm their identity. This helps makes  transactions even more secure.

After you get Verified, well lift your limits so you can send or withdraw more money.

To  get Verified, link your bank account to your PayPal account or be  approved for PayPal Smart Connect or the PayPal Plus MasterCard®.

Heres how:  

Log in to your PayPal account.
Click *Get* *Verified* on your Account Overview.
Select the verification method you want to use.
Enter your information, and then click *Continue*.
Click *Confirm*, and then click *Submit*.
 
*What is a confirmed address?*


                                              A confirmed address is one that has been validated by PayPal. We confirm addresses to help: 


 Guard against stolen credit cards.
 Verify your identity.
 Decrease chances of receiving a fraud-related chargeback.
 To validate an address, we ensure that the buyer's credit card  billing and shipping address are the same, or we examine the buyer's  PayPal account history and confirm the address. 

 To learn more about confirmed addresses:



 Log in to your PayPal account.
 Click *Security and Protections* at the top of the page.
 Click *Seller Protection *near the bottom of the page.
 Click *Address Confirmation*.


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> As I understand it, an *unverified* buyer is one who hasn't linked a bank account to the account or if they have, they didn't confirm the small deposit that PP makes to the account for verification.
> 
> An *unconfirmed* address is when an item is being shipped to an address that isn't the billing address for the c.c. on file.
> 
> From PP:
> *What does it mean if a seller or buyer is Verified or Unverified?*
> 
> 
> When a buyer or seller is  Verified, it means that they&#8217;ve provided a little more information  about themselves to help confirm their identity. This helps makes  transactions even more secure.
> 
> After you get Verified, we&#8217;ll lift your limits so you can send or withdraw more money.
> 
> To  get Verified, link your bank account to your PayPal account or be  approved for PayPal Smart Connect or the PayPal Plus MasterCard®.
> 
> Here&#8217;s how:
> 
> Log in to your PayPal account.
> Click *Get* *Verified* on your Account Overview.
> Select the verification method you want to use.
> Enter your information, and then click *Continue*.
> Click *Confirm*, and then click *Submit*.
> 
> *What is a confirmed address?*
> 
> 
> A confirmed address is one that has been validated by PayPal. We confirm addresses to help:
> 
> 
> Guard against stolen credit cards.
> Verify your identity.
> Decrease chances of receiving a fraud-related chargeback.
> To validate an address, we ensure that the buyer's credit card  billing and shipping address are the same, or we examine the buyer's  PayPal account history and confirm the address.
> 
> To learn more about confirmed addresses:
> 
> 
> 
> Log in to your PayPal account.
> Click *Security and Protections* at the top of the page.
> Click *Seller Protection *near the bottom of the page.
> Click *Address Confirmation*.



What would you advise me to do *BB*? I am quite unsure of it right now. I've contacted other sellers whom this buyer has bought items from in the past and am now just currently playing the waiting game. I have never had an unverified *and* unconfirmed buyer before where I am only partially protected. PP gave me the ok to ship.


----------



## BeenBurned

mizsunshyne said:


> What would you advise me to do *BB*? I am quite unsure of it right now. I've contacted other sellers whom this buyer has bought items from in the past and am now just currently playing the waiting game. I have never had an unverified *and* unconfirmed buyer before where I am only partially protected. PP gave me the ok to ship.


Wait to hear what other sellers have to say.

Is it an expensive pair of shoes? How does her feedback look, both received and left for others?


----------



## mizsunshyne

BeenBurned said:


> Wait to hear what other sellers have to say.
> 
> Is it an expensive pair of shoes? How does her feedback look, both received and left for others?



It sold for a little over 200 with shipping fees. She has received only positive FB on Bonz and left positive FB for the sellers.

I had emailed her to confirm her addy but she confirmed it over Bonz but not PP. So I asked her again to do it for PP. She has yet to respond.


----------



## limom

mizsunshyne said:


> It sold for a little over 200 with shipping fees. She has received only positive FB on Bonz and left positive FB for the sellers.



The transaction took place on Bonanza, right?
What type of vibes did you get from buyer? Did you have prior contact? Is it a domestic transaction? Would you feel confident to contact buyer by Phone?
I only sell on Ebay, I think it is dicey to send item while not protected.
However, if buyer has good feedback and is responsive, I might take a chance.


----------



## mizsunshyne

limom said:


> The transaction took place on Bonanza, right?
> What type of vibes did you get from buyer? Did you have prior contact? Is it a domestic transaction? Would you feel confident to contact buyer by Phone?
> I only sell on Ebay, I think it is dicey to send item while not protected.
> However, if buyer has good feedback and is responsive, I might take a chance.



She is responsive. At first she offered me a lower price 6 days ago. I thought she decided not to purchase when I told her I was firm on the price but then today she purchased it for the full amount. She is located in NY. I feel partially confident shipping it out but I just worry since I am only partially eligible. Other sellers gave her positive FB. I just need reassurance because of all the stories I hear here on PF.


----------



## limom

mizsunshyne said:


> She is responsive. At first she offered me a lower price 6 days ago. I thought she decided not to purchase when I told her I was firm on the price but then today she purchased it for the full amount. She is located in NY. I feel partially confident shipping it out but I just worry since I am only partially eligible. Other sellers gave her positive FB. I just need reassurance because of all the stories I hear here on PF.



Why don't you ask the buyer to become either confirmed or verified? You could stress the benefits. Is the item supposed to be a present? It is a toughie.


----------



## mizsunshyne

limom said:


> Why don't you ask the buyer to become either confirmed or verified? You could stress the benefits. Is the item supposed to be a present? It is a toughie.



I asked her twice to confirm on PP. She just sent me a message with her addy on it but hasn't confirmed it with PP yet. I'm giving it some time though. At this point, I feel like calling PP to see what they have to say since they gave me the okay to ship. I'd understand better if it was an international transaction but it isn't.

I'll send her another message tomorrow if her address hasn't been confirmed or verified yet. Or I may as well cancel the order which I have never done before and expect my first neg on Bonz.


----------



## noshoepolish

Verified means they link your information with verifiable credit report stuff - like what is your monthly mortgage payment, etc.

I sent one bag (Bonanza sale) to Canada in which I was only partially covered.  I think it went Express Mail though.  You have to decide if it is worth the risk to you.


----------



## mizsunshyne

noshoepolish said:


> Verified means they link your information with verifiable credit report stuff - like what is your monthly mortgage payment, etc.
> 
> I sent one bag (Bonanza sale) to Canada in which I was only partially covered.  I think it went Express Mail though.  You have to decide if it is worth the risk to you.



Thank you *noshoepolish*. I am really thinking hard on this one. I probably will just mail it out tonight because this buyer bought Chloe pumps for 200 from another seller and that went smoothly.


----------



## mizsunshyne

I just received messages from 2 of the 3 sellers the buyer previously bought from. One confirmed that it was the address 1 item was sent to and the other said it was a good transaction. I am more confident now to ship the shoes out today. I will keep you updated. Thank you for all your replies!

Another question. Does anyone have experience with tracking that stated "undeliverable as addressed"? TIA!


----------



## newfashionista

So I've been reading through the ebay pages, and the authenticate this item in the other forums.. 

It seems to be generally safe to purchase items off of ebay, IF you can get people who know about them to look at them? 

I just started treating myself to nice things, I am pretty worried about it as I can't afford them new, but after I got a pair of CL for a 'divorce present' from my best friend I'm in love... with out the deep pockets to buy them new.


----------



## Schientist

Do we have a "Sellers Not To Do Business With" list? I have a definite add!


----------



## shelzbags

I'm positive this has been dealt with multiple times, but here's my question:
I've been 'ebaying' for years, buying and selling. I try super hard to preserve my feedback rating and feel almost superstitious about it. I've never posted negative feedback, even when the item I purchased was fake, since ebay/paypal has always found in my favor. I allow returns (within my guidelines) for any reason, I work super hard to please the buyers and to be totally honest in my listings. blah blah... here's the deal:

Foolishly bought a Balenciaga bag from a newbie (12 feedback); received most photos needed but one and "jumped the gun". The bag was fake (of course). Seller was just plain nasty; denied bag fake, but also said "I never said it was authentic, I said it was used", told me "don't worry, it's real (what--vs. imaginary?)", etc. She escalated the claim to a case within an hour of my requesting return/refund, stated "sellers have rights, too" (not when they sell fakes, they don't). Anyway---after 3 weeks, ebay found in my favor, the bag's on it's way back to her (via ebay shipping and ebay's label/tracking). I'm supposed to get my refund when it's delivered. FINALLY--HERE'S the QUESTION:  *Do I post negative feedback?* I really want to warn other ebayers, but I'm almost scared to give anyone else negative feedback, since I so very carefully try to protect my own. What do you think? Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

shelzbags said:


> I'm positive this has been dealt with multiple times, but here's my question:
> I've been 'ebaying' for years, buying and selling. I try super hard to preserve my feedback rating and feel almost superstitious about it. I've never posted negative feedback, even when the item I purchased was fake, since ebay/paypal has always found in my favor. I allow returns (within my guidelines) for any reason, I work super hard to please the buyers and to be totally honest in my listings. blah blah... here's the deal:
> 
> Foolishly bought a Balenciaga bag from a newbie (12 feedback); received most photos needed but one and "jumped the gun". The bag was fake (of course). Seller was just plain nasty; denied bag fake, but also said "I never said it was authentic, I said it was used", told me "don't worry, it's real (what--vs. imaginary?)", etc. She escalated the claim to a case within an hour of my requesting return/refund, stated "sellers have rights, too" (not when they sell fakes, they don't). Anyway---after 3 weeks, ebay found in my favor, the bag's on it's way back to her (via ebay shipping and ebay's label/tracking). I'm supposed to get my refund when it's delivered. FINALLY--HERE'S the QUESTION:  *Do I post negative feedback?* I really want to warn other ebayers, but I'm almost scared to give anyone else negative feedback, since I so very carefully try to protect my own. What do you think? Thanks for your help!!!


While I understand that you don't want to get a reputation for being a PITA buyer, in this case, you seller has rightfully earned her negative feedback and she earned it for several reasons. 

1. She can't sell a fake and state that "well I never used "authentic" to describe it.
2. She also lied to you when questioned about authenticity.
3. When caught, didn't do the right thing and offer to accept the return, thereby forcing you to file a dispute.

We're all human and capable of honest mistakes. Even the best and most honest sellers can get caught with having a fake (unknowingly) but they react and respond appropriately. 

Your seller didn't do that at all and since she denied your claims, she's apt to relist it. Thus, a neg is the way you can prevent another buyer from duplicating your own experience.


----------



## shelzbags

BeenBurned said:


> While I understand that you don't want to get a reputation for being a PITA buyer, in this case, you seller has rightfully earned her negative feedback and she earned it for several reasons.
> 
> 1. She can't sell a fake and state that "well I never used "authentic" to describe it.
> 2. She also lied to you when questioned about authenticity.
> 3. When caught, didn't do the right thing and offer to accept the return, thereby forcing you to file a dispute.
> 
> We're all human and capable of honest mistakes. Even the best and most honest sellers can get caught with having a fake (unknowingly) but they react and respond appropriately.
> 
> Your seller didn't do that at all and since she denied your claims, she's apt to relist it. Thus, a neg is the way you can prevent another buyer from duplicating your own experience.


 
Well, thank you BB; I value your opinion. I've never been so compelled to leave negative fb. I read others' feedback and when I see negatives I evaluate them seriously. I really do think she deserves it and others deserve to know about her.


----------



## limom

shelzbags said:


> Well, thank you BB; I value your opinion. I've never been so compelled to leave negative fb. I read others' feedback and when I see negatives I evaluate them seriously. I really do think she deserves it and others deserve to know about her.



And don't forget to block her!


----------



## shelzbags

limom said:


> And don't forget to block her!


 

Right--did that right away--thanks!


----------



## beta1975

Need your help please...
I sold a Gucci tote and matching wallet.  Buyer receives the bag and wallet and claims that the bag is fake and wants to return.  Both items were purchased by me from Gucci boutique so no question that they are both authentic.  She thinks that I have swapped the bag for a fake.  I have provided her with the original receipt.  The reason that she thinks the bag is fake is that there is a seam in the leather at the top of the bag (she believes that it should not be there).  
I have spent hours of my time yesterday trying to convince her that the bag is real but not getting through to her.  Suggested she call the Gucci boutique as they would confirm that this bag was purchased from them (I thought being a purchase bag in 2009 that it may no longer be on my purchase history but I called Gucci and the bag does still appear on my purchase history).  Suggested that she get it authenticated on the Purse Forum etc etc none of which she is done, she is adamant that it is fake.  She was however happy to keep the wallet and I suspect that she was using the "fake" as an excuse to return the bag as she was not happy with its condition (as it is pre-owned).  Anyway I finally agree that she can send the bag and wallet back to me and I will refund her.  She however wants me to refund her postage costs (both ways) and has now threatened that she will contact ebay and leave me negative feedback (I am proud of my 100% positive feedback rating).  Don't care if she contacts ebay, I know that the bag is real.
What do I do?  I don't see why I should pay for the postage when the bag is real and to me it is a change o mind purchase.  Please help!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

beta1975 said:


> Need your help please...
> I sold a Gucci tote and matching wallet.  Buyer receives the bag and wallet and claims that the bag is fake and wants to return.  Both items were purchased by me from Gucci boutique so no question that they are both authentic.  She thinks that I have swapped the bag for a fake.  I have provided her with the original receipt.  The reason that she thinks the bag is fake is that there is a seam in the leather at the top of the bag (she believes that it should not be there).
> I have spent hours of my time yesterday trying to convince her that the bag is real but not getting through to her.  Suggested she call the Gucci boutique as they would confirm that this bag was purchased from them (I thought being a purchase bag in 2009 that it may no longer be on my purchase history but I called Gucci and the bag does still appear on my purchase history).  Suggested that she get it authenticated on the Purse Forum etc etc none of which she is done, she is adamant that it is fake.  She was however happy to keep the wallet and I suspect that she was using the "fake" as an excuse to return the bag as she was not happy with its condition (as it is pre-owned).  Anyway I finally agree that she can send the bag and wallet back to me and I will refund her.  She however wants me to refund her postage costs (both ways) and has now threatened that she will contact ebay and leave me negative feedback (I am proud of my 100% positive feedback rating).  Don't care if she contacts ebay, I know that the bag is real.
> What do I do?  I don't see why I should pay for the postage when the bag is real and to me it is a change o mind purchase.  Please help!!!


Refer your buyer here and ask her to refer to posts #1 and 2 for the posting format and required pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-292.html#post20564899

That way, she'll get an opinion independent of your word.

If she wants to return, shipping in both directions should be at her expense unless she posts on the AT Gucci forum and the items are proven to be fake. Also, refer her to ebay's policy regarding feedback extortion and let her know that they don't approve of it. 

Better yet, send your buyer a link to this post too so she can get advice.


----------



## Norm.Core

I haven't been here on the eBay section for ages and I'm glad to see this sticky thread. I am in need of advise.

I was the seller in this case and the transaction was completed successfully. Buyer has left me positive feedback and so did I. So eBay and Paypal took out their fees. Come 3 weeks later, buyer contacts me that there is a problem with the item. I sold it as new. Pics sent did show damage but that is after 3 weeks - claims that they were faulty. I don't really want to get into too much of a headache over this. I have been on the other side where sellers do not stand behind what they sold. A refund is requested, in full, but I did incur fees from eBay/Paypal that is almost 15% of the sold price. I have offered a refund minus all fees. I haven't received a response yet.

What is considered fair in this situation? I am not a store and I have received refunds from sellers 'less 10% restocking fee, etc' as a back-up for returns. Personally, I just ate that restocking fee, and considered it a lesson and part of the "ebay buying experience".

What can I do if the buyer insists on 100% full refund? I cannot recoup the seller fees since the transaction is already closed and deemed a positive one.

Please advise. I don't want to stress out about this during the holiday season.

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

le_junkie said:


> I haven't been here on the eBay section for ages and I'm glad to see this sticky thread. I am in need of advise.
> 
> I was the seller in this case and the transaction was completed successfully. Buyer has left me positive feedback and so did I. So eBay and Paypal took out their fees. Come 3 weeks later, buyer contacts me that there is a problem with the item. I sold it as new. Pics sent did show damage but that is after 3 weeks - claims that they were faulty. I don't really want to get into too much of a headache over this. I have been on the other side where sellers do not stand behind what they sold. A refund is requested, in full, but I did incur fees from eBay/Paypal that is almost 15% of the sold price. I have offered a refund minus all fees. I haven't received a response yet.
> 
> What is considered fair in this situation? I am not a store and I have received refunds from sellers 'less 10% restocking fee, etc' as a back-up for returns. Personally, I just ate that restocking fee, and considered it a lesson and part of the "ebay buying experience".
> 
> What can I do if the buyer insists on 100% full refund? I cannot recoup the seller fees since the transaction is already closed and deemed a positive one.
> 
> Please advise. I don't want to stress out about this during the holiday season.
> 
> Thank you!


What type of item was it that you sold? 

You say you sold the item as new.  You say that the pics showed damage. Are you referring to your own pics in the listing or pics that were sent by the buyer 3 weeks later? Was it new when you sold and sent it? Or did you err in your description?

Assuming that the item was accurately described and if the buyer purchased and used an item for 3 weeks, why would you even consider taking it back and offering a refund? 

Note that it's possible that she could still file a dispute but personally if you denied the return, I wouldn't have offered to take it back after this amount of time unless the problem was a result of an error on your part.


----------



## Aniski

nm


----------



## beta1975

BeenBurned said:


> Refer your buyer here and ask her to refer to posts #1 and 2 for the posting format and required pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-292.html#post20564899
> 
> That way, she'll get an opinion independent of your word.
> 
> If she wants to return, shipping in both directions should be at her expense unless she posts on the AT Gucci forum and the items are proven to be fake. Also, refer her to ebay's policy regarding feedback extortion and let her know that they don't approve of it.
> 
> Better yet, send your buyer a link to this post too so she can get advice.



thanks so much!!!  She sent me an e-mail yesterday to say that she had sent them back but that she wants postage costs refunded too.  I haven't replied as she stressed me out so much the other day that I didn't want to get into a argument with her again.

I will do as you have suggested and once again thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

beta1975 said:


> thanks so much!!!  She sent me an e-mail yesterday to say that she had sent them back but that she wants postage costs refunded too.  I haven't replied as she stressed me out so much the other day that I didn't want to get into a argument with her again.
> 
> I will do as you have suggested and once again thank you so much!


When this is all over, you should probably post her ID on the BBL thread, not as a non-payer but as a buyer who files false "counterfeit" claims and doesn't admit to error: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307.html

(I saw your post and photobucket pictures on the AT Gucci thread. I was amazed that you thought to videotape the whole process. Obviously, you had a premonition.)


----------



## shopaddict24

Hi,

I'm new to Ebay so I'm not sure how to do many things. I messaged a seller to inform them they are selling fake coupons (they have been tampered with to remove the expiration date and name of recipient, thus making these printable coupons reusable forever). I know that these are fake, because I have been a member of said store's incentive program since the very beginning and received the original coupon with expiration date and name at the top. The seller responded by asking me how I know these are fake coupons because she bought from another seller. I emailed her back stating that the seller must have sold her a photoshopped/tampered with coupon and gave her the necessary proof.

Her response to my email that answered her questions is to accuse me of harassing her and stalking her. She says that she reported me to Ebay for harassing her and stalking her, even though she had asked me a question which I answered. What should I do to report her, etc?


----------



## BeenBurned

shopaddict24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Ebay so I'm not sure how to do many things. I messaged a seller to inform them they are selling fake coupons (they have been tampered with to remove the expiration date and name of recipient, thus making these printable coupons reusable forever). I know that these are fake, because I have been a member of said store's incentive program since the very beginning and received the original coupon with expiration date and name at the top. The seller responded by asking me how I know these are fake coupons because she bought from another seller. I emailed her back stating that the seller must have sold her a photoshopped/tampered with coupon and gave her the necessary proof.
> 
> Her response to my email that answered her questions is to accuse me of harassing her and stalking her. She says that she reported me to Ebay for harassing her and stalking her, even though she had asked me a question which I answered. What should I do to report her, etc?


Without seeing actual listings, it's hard to advise and know whether any illegal (or misleading) items are being sold.

Is it possible that the information has been redacted so the coupons can't be copied and printed from the listing(s)? 

Some types of rewards certificates are transferable. For example, I have a TJX rewards credit card and I earn TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Home Goods gift certificates based on my purchases and those can be regifted or resold if I wanted to do so. So if I were to resell, I'd photoshop the listing in order to prevent some from printing a copy of my certificate.

As for the harassing and stalking accusations, just don't respond to her any longer. If the listings are illegal, many sellers know what they're selling and take offense to getting caught. Just report the listings under the "prohibited and restricted items" category.

If you don't mind, please post an example of a listing so we can see what you're referring to.


----------



## shopaddict24

BeenBurned said:


> If you don't mind, please post an example of a listing so we can see what you're referring to.



Sure, here's the listing: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1204

It's a Pink Nation member coupon that was given to new members ~2 years  ago, but the original pdf had the member's name at the top and  expiration date at the bottom (I received the valid coupon 2 years ago and the expiration date was ~2 years ago). All of the reusable, printable $10 off  Pink item coupons on Ebay have been photoshopped to remove the name and  expiration date. The bar code still scans but shouldn't be accepted because there should be an expiration date on the pdf coupon. Even in the listing, fulsheartx states that not all stores accept the coupon, but in actuality, valid Victoria's Secret coupons are *always* accepted in all stores.


----------



## shopaddict24

VS would never give out $10 off Pink purchase coupons that are reusable as many times as a customer wants for life--that would cost them a lot of money. After the seller asked me how I knew the coupon was fraudulent, I basically stated what I wrote above and that the person she bought the coupon sold her a fraudulent one, and she went psycho on me. Here's the seller's response verbatim:

"As it is late where I live, I am
Going to bed now. I prefer to do my own research and I will contact VS headquarters about the coupon. I did NOT tamper with any coupons, and do not appreciate being harassed and falsely accused, which is also a legal offense. 
Like I said before, I will look into this and remove my listing if I find what you say to be true. I will do this upon my own research and not the word of a stranger. This is your final warning and if you continue to message me I will file a legal report of harassment. You are now in violation of harassment concerning any type of communication. And if you are so sure that I have personally altered a coupon then you should call the police and file a report. Keep in mind that false police reports are also illegal. I have also reported you to eBay for harassing and stalking sellers of VS coupons.
-fulsheartx"

I never once accused her of tampering with the coupon, and I only emailed her back when she asked how I knew it was fake and she calls it harassment. 

And what is up with-- "This is your final warning and if you continue to message me I will file a legal report of harassment. You are now in violation of harassment concerning any type of communication." How am I in violation of harassment concerning any type of communication, when she asked for me to respond?  She is crazy crazy. I really don't think this seller is quite all there and all that smart--because it sounds like complete bs to me. But to ease my mind from her threats, does the seller have any case there?


----------



## BeenBurned

shopaddict24 said:


> Sure, here's the listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> It's a Pink Nation member coupon that was given to new members ~2 years  ago, but the original pdf had the member's name at the top and  expiration date at the bottom (I received the valid coupon 2 years ago and the expiration date was ~2 years ago). All of the reusable, printable $10 off  Pink item coupons on Ebay have been photoshopped to remove the name and  expiration date. The bar code still scans but shouldn't be accepted because there should be an expiration date on the pdf coupon. Even in the listing, fulsheartx states that not all stores accept the coupon, but in actuality, valid Victoria's Secret coupons are *always* accepted in all stores.





shopaddict24 said:


> VS would never give out $10 off Pink purchase coupons that are reusable as many times as a customer wants for life--that would cost them a lot of money. After the seller asked me how I knew the coupon was fraudulent, I basically stated what I wrote above and that the person she bought the coupon sold her a fraudulent one, and she went psycho on me. Here's the seller's response verbatim:
> 
> "As it is late where I live, I am
> Going to bed now. I prefer to do my own research and I will contact VS headquarters about the coupon. I did NOT tamper with any coupons, and do not appreciate being harassed and falsely accused, which is also a legal offense.
> Like I said before, I will look into this and remove my listing if I find what you say to be true. I will do this upon my own research and not the word of a stranger. This is your final warning and if you continue to message me I will file a legal report of harassment. You are now in violation of harassment concerning any type of communication. And if you are so sure that I have personally altered a coupon then you should call the police and file a report. Keep in mind that false police reports are also illegal. I have also reported you to eBay for harassing and stalking sellers of VS coupons.
> -fulsheartx"
> 
> I never once accused her of tampering with the coupon, and I only emailed her back when she asked how I knew it was fake and she calls it harassment.
> 
> And what is up with-- "This is your final warning and if you continue to message me I will file a legal report of harassment. You are now in violation of harassment concerning any type of communication." How am I in violation of harassment concerning any type of communication, when she asked for me to respond?  She is crazy crazy. I really don't think this seller is quite all there and all that smart--because it sounds like complete bs to me. But to ease my mind from her threats, does the seller have any case there?


Geez, this seller, *fulsheartx* is a nutcase. 

I'm not familiar with the actual promotion but I trust that what you're saying makes sense because no company that wants to stay in business issues free coupons without any restrictions (or few restrictions) and allows unlimited reprinting of them. That would be an easy recipe for bankruptcy! 

Others of the seller's listings are questionable too. She listed a bunch of coupons that ended on Dec. 17 -- the same day as the expiration date of the coupon. And the coupons are NOT e-coupons and MUST be used in-store. HTH are the winners going to be able to use their coupons? 
http://www.ebay.com/csc/fulsheartx/...24/2011&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEN-Kohls-c...80778070275?pt=US_Coupons&hash=item2a17367103

Here's ebay's policy, clearly violated in several ways by the seller:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/manufacturers-coupons.html

*EDITED TO ADD:* Here's where she bought the coupon: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260912236687

Sheesh, that seller sold a lot of them too! http://www.ebay.com/csc/jamee..ryan/m.html?_clu=2&_dlg=1&LH_PrefLoc=0&_fsct=&LH_Complete=1


----------



## shopaddict24

BeenBurned said:


> Geez, this seller, *fulsheartx* is a nutcase.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the actual promotion but I trust that what you're saying makes sense because no company that wants to stay in business issues free coupons without any restrictions (or few restrictions) and allows unlimited reprinting of them. That would be an easy recipe for bankruptcy!
> 
> Others of the seller's listings are questionable too. She listed a bunch of coupons that ended on Dec. 17 -- the same day as the expiration date of the coupon. And the coupons are NOT e-coupons and MUST be used in-store. HTH are the winners going to be able to use their coupons?
> http://www.ebay.com/csc/fulsheartx/...24/2011&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEN-Kohls-c...80778070275?pt=US_Coupons&hash=item2a17367103
> 
> Here's ebay's policy, clearly violated in several ways by the seller:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/manufacturers-coupons.html
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD:* Here's where she bought the coupon: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260912236687
> 
> Sheesh, that seller sold a lot of them too! http://www.ebay.com/csc/jamee..ryan/m.html?_clu=2&_dlg=1&LH_PrefLoc=0&_fsct=&LH_Complete=1



Thanks so much for your help and for the seller link--I just dug into her selling history. She sold a few of these coupons: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorias-S...=US_Coupons&hash=item3cbfc8e52d#ht_796wt_1141

--Which are Pink Nation coupons, but in her description she adds that :"Upon your purchase I will add your name provided by email (if you want a different name please let me know asap). If you want multiple different names you can buy multiple coupons from me."

How do you add a name to a coupon without admitting you're tampering with it/photoshopping it?


----------



## BeenBurned

shopaddict24 said:


> Thanks so much for your help and for the seller link--I just dug into her selling history. She sold a few of these coupons: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorias-S...=US_Coupons&hash=item3cbfc8e52d#ht_796wt_1141
> 
> --Which are Pink Nation coupons, but in her description she adds that :"Upon your purchase I will add your name provided by email (if you want a different name please let me know asap). If you want multiple different names you can buy multiple coupons from me."
> 
> How do you add a name to a coupon without admitting you're tampering with it/photoshopping it?


Wow! Good catch!


----------



## shopaddict24

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! Good catch!



i couldn't have found it without your help. thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

shopaddict24 said:


> i couldn't have found it without your help. thank you!


You're welcome. Report away!


----------



## natty8

Hello, I'm sorry if this is a noob question or a common knowledge among sellers but I can't seem to find an exact answer to my question. 

Well, I just bought something from ebay and the seller said that she'll only sent to a confirmed address, so during the checkout I used the ebay drop down box and chose my confirmed paypal address. As it turns out, that address in ebay is missing a comma or a "#" symbol or something so in my receipt the shipping address is labeled as 'unconfirmed' because the address is different from what's written in my paypal. 

So my question is, will the seller be able to see both the address that I chose during my ebay checkout and my confirmed address in my paypal profile? I want her to know that the address that I chose during my ebay checkout is the same as my paypal confirmed one and it actually is "confirmed." Thank you.


----------



## Norm.Core

BeenBurned said:


> What type of item was it that you sold?
> 
> You say you sold the item as new. You say that the pics showed damage. Are you referring to your own pics in the listing or pics that were sent by the buyer 3 weeks later? Was it new when you sold and sent it? Or did you err in your description?
> 
> Assuming that the item was accurately described and if the buyer purchased and used an item for 3 weeks, why would you even consider taking it back and offering a refund?
> 
> Note that it's possible that she could still file a dispute but personally if you denied the return, I wouldn't have offered to take it back after this amount of time unless the problem was a result of an error on your part.


 

The items were wood outdoor furniture. Buyer paid via Paypal. We actually delivered the goods in person, everything was fine as they were new. Positive feedback left by both parties, buyer first then me. Three weeks later, I receive an email that some wood parts/paint have cracked and sent pictures. I don't know if this was neglect on the buyer's part... It is wood and can be damaged by the elements. I just didn't want to deal with this being xmas and all, and as they were a gift to her mother whom we met during the delivery... I don't want bad karma as I have been there before, with DOA items bought from eBay and missing seller and all that hassle.

She has not responded to my offer of refund less fees. There is still a 2+ weeks left that she can file a dispute with Paypal and perhaps she'll get all of her money back. I initially offered her 25% refund, which I thought would be more than sufficient to have the items repainted but that was rebuffed.

Should I just tell her file a dispute then and we'll have Paypal decide who has a better case? I really don't want this to drag on.


----------



## mizsunshyne

What should happen if a buyer doesn't pick up a package at their local PO and  it gets sent back to sender where 1)buyer requests refund, or 2) buyer wants item shipped out again?

If 1, am I obligated to fully refund her even though buyer bought, I sent it and she refused to pick it up? Can I take do a restocking fee even though it isn't in my fine print or stated in my fleabay listing? I have never done this before but I would be losing a lot just on shipping fees. How likely will she overreact and open a case against me to retrieve less than $20 after the refund?

If 2, am I obligated to give her free shipping again or can I tell buyer to pay the shipping fees because she didn't pick up the package the first time?

Another question I had related to another case. What happens yo packages that are marked "undeliverable as addressed"? I'm sure they get sent back to the sender but I've heard stories where someone was able to pick packages up even if the status was "undeliverable as addressed".

Thank you very much!


----------



## mizsunshyne

le_junkie said:


> The items were wood outdoor furniture. Buyer paid via Paypal. We actually delivered the goods in person, everything was fine as they were new. Positive feedback left by both parties, buyer first then me. Three weeks later, I receive an email that some wood parts/paint have cracked and sent pictures. I don't know if this was neglect on the buyer's part... It is wood and can be damaged by the elements. I just didn't want to deal with this being xmas and all, and as they were a gift to her mother whom we met during the delivery... I don't want bad karma as I have been there before, with DOA items bought from eBay and missing seller and all that hassle.
> 
> She has not responded to my offer of refund less fees. There is still a 2+ weeks left that she can file a dispute with Paypal and perhaps she'll get all of her money back. I initially offered her 25% refund, which I thought would be more than sufficient to have the items repainted but that was rebuffed.
> 
> Should I just tell her file a dispute then and we'll have Paypal decide who has a better case? I really don't want this to drag on.



In my opinion, if a buyer were to pick up an item, I as the seller wouldn't accept PP. Honestly, your buyer is at fault. The furniture was probably used then they noticed damage after their initial use or 2. Your buyer had inspected the furniture themselves. I think you shouldn't offer a partial refund and have them take it up with PP. But then would PP still want delivery confirmation or proof that the buyer has the item? This is what bugs me when PP has zero seller protection. Best of luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

le_junkie said:


> The items were wood outdoor furniture. Buyer paid via Paypal. We actually delivered the goods in person, everything was fine as they were new. Positive feedback left by both parties, buyer first then me. Three weeks later, I receive an email that some wood parts/paint have cracked and sent pictures. I don't know if this was neglect on the buyer's part... It is wood and can be damaged by the elements. I just didn't want to deal with this being xmas and all, and as they were a gift to her mother whom we met during the delivery... I don't want bad karma as I have been there before, with DOA items bought from eBay and missing seller and all that hassle.
> 
> She has not responded to my offer of refund less fees. There is still a 2+ weeks left that she can file a dispute with Paypal and perhaps she'll get all of her money back. I initially offered her 25% refund, which I thought would be more than sufficient to have the items repainted but that was rebuffed.
> 
> Should I just tell her file a dispute then and we'll have Paypal decide who has a better case? I really don't want this to drag on.





mizsunshyne said:


> In my opinion,* if a buyer were to pick up an item, I as the seller wouldn't accept PP.* Honestly, your buyer is at fault. The furniture was probably used then they noticed damage after their initial use or 2. Your buyer had inspected the furniture themselves. I think you shouldn't offer a partial refund and have them take it up with PP. But then would PP still want delivery confirmation or proof that the buyer has the item? This is what bugs me when PP has zero seller protection. Best of luck!


I agree with the above and for another very important reason. The buyer could conceivably claim non-receipt and since you met in person, you have no proof that she received the item, i.e., no delivery confirmation.

In this case, you met in person, she saw and presumably examined the item prior to taking it so clearly, the damage happened after she got it. And this is what I'd explain to her in your response as to why you won't take it back. 

It's her problem and although she can still file a dispute, I certainly wouldn't suggest it to her. (Maybe she might not realize that she has that option.)


----------



## beta1975

BeenBurned said:


> When this is all over, you should probably post her ID on the BBL thread, not as a non-payer but as a buyer who files false "counterfeit" claims and doesn't admit to error: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307.html
> 
> (I saw your post and photobucket pictures on the AT Gucci thread. I was amazed that you thought to videotape the whole process. Obviously, you had a premonition.)



First time I have sold something and videotaped it - but like you said I had a bad feeing...


----------



## beta1975

beta1975 said:


> First time I have sold something and videotaped it - but like you said I had a bad feeing...



One more question - in her last e-mail whereby she told me that she had posted them back to me she again tells me that she expects postage costs (both ways) refunded.  I have just replied saying thanks, please let me know what the tracking number is (as i did not want to start up an argument with her again, I just want my bag/wallet back).

Do you think that I should tell her again (now) that I am not going to refund postage costs or should I wait till I have the goods back in my possession?  I also want to tell her that the bag was verified as authentic on the purse forum and that I have also had it verified as authentic with castira (I am in the waiting on them to authenticate).

I was thinking it was best to wait, refund her for the bag/wallet provided that she has sent me EVERYTHING back and then in the refund message explain as to why the postage costs were not refunded
1.  Bag authentic as purchased from Gucci boutique - original receipt provided
2.  bag authenticated on the purse forum
3.  bag authenticated by castira

as such this is a "change of mind" purchase and postage costs are not being refunded.


----------



## mizsunshyne

beta1975 said:


> One more question - in her last e-mail whereby she told me that she had posted them back to me she again tells me that she expects postage costs (both ways) refunded.  I have just replied saying thanks, please let me know what the tracking number is (as i did not want to start up an argument with her again, I just want my bag/wallet back).
> 
> Do you think that I should tell her again (now) that I am not going to refund postage costs or should I wait till I have the goods back in my possession?  I also want to tell her that the bag was verified as authentic on the purse forum and that I have also had it verified as authentic with castira (I am in the waiting on them to authenticate).
> 
> I was thinking it was best to wait, refund her for the bag/wallet provided that she has sent me EVERYTHING back and then in the refund message explain as to why the postage costs were not refunded
> 1.  Bag authentic as purchased from Gucci boutique - original receipt provided
> 2.  bag authenticated on the purse forum
> 3.  bag authenticated by castira
> 
> as such this is a "change of mind" purchase and postage costs are not being refunded.



As a seller you are only responsible to refund initial shipping costs if a claim was opened. Fleabay cannot make you pay for return postage.  Only refund until you get all your items back in their original condition with all other necessities you shipped out.


----------



## BeenBurned

beta1975 said:


> I was thinking it was best to wait, refund her for the bag/wallet provided that she has sent me EVERYTHING back and then in the refund message explain as to why the postage costs were not refunded
> 1.  Bag authentic as purchased from Gucci boutique - original receipt provided
> 2.  bag authenticated on the purse forum
> 3.  bag authenticated by castira
> 
> as such this is a "change of mind" purchase and postage costs are not being refunded.


^^^ Yes, perfect!


----------



## robot7

Can someone help me out? I'm sold an item on eBay and shipped it but I can't get my payment.

It's been a few years since I sold anything on eBay, but in November I sold a couple of bags and a Barbour Bedale jacket for over $200. The auction ended and my payment was marked as pending in eBay and didn't show up at all in Paypal. At this time the estimated payment date was 12/05. I figured this was because of the 21 day hold eBay puts on new sellers so I went ahead and shipped using the eBay shipping label. The item was delivered OK, but I didn't receive payment from the buyer. The estimated payment date changed to 11/28.

Well, 11/28 passed and so did 12/05. I called eBay CS and they told me that I had an old email address in my auction (I swear this was an eBay bug because none of the other items I listed at the same time had this issue) and to call Paypal and they could fix the issue for me.

So, I contacted Paypal. They told me to open an unpaid item case in eBay. I did that and still didn't hear from the buyer, so I tried contacting her again through eBay. I received no reply.

I also tried adding my old email address into Paypal, but I wasn't able to confirm it, so it didn't work.

While my unpaid item case was still open I got an email from Paypal saying that I hadn't claimed my  payment so it had been returned. I tried contacting the buyer again through eBay and sending a separate Paypal invoice. Still, no reply.

eBay automatically closed my unpaid item case this week and now I am out my seller fees and the jacket and the buyer still does not respond. There's no way to leave negative feedback or open a case in eBay since I'm the seller and not the buyer. Is there anything I can do to get my money?


----------



## BeenBurned

robot7 said:


> Can someone help me out? I'm sold an item on eBay and shipped it but I can't get my payment.
> 
> It's been a few years since I sold anything on eBay, but in November I sold a couple of bags and a Barbour Bedale jacket for over $200. The auction ended and my payment was marked as pending in eBay and didn't show up at all in Paypal. At this time the estimated payment date was 12/05. I figured this was because of the 21 day hold eBay puts on new sellers so I went ahead and shipped using the eBay shipping label. The item was delivered OK, but I didn't receive payment from the buyer. The estimated payment date changed to 11/28.
> 
> Well, 11/28 passed and so did 12/05. I called eBay CS and they told me that I had an old email address in my auction (I swear this was an eBay bug because none of the other items I listed at the same time had this issue) and to call Paypal and they could fix the issue for me.
> 
> So, I contacted Paypal. They told me to open an unpaid item case in eBay. I did that and still didn't hear from the buyer, so I tried contacting her again through eBay. I received no reply.
> 
> I also tried adding my old email address into Paypal, but I wasn't able to confirm it, so it didn't work.
> 
> While my unpaid item case was still open I got an email from Paypal saying that I hadn't claimed my  payment so it had been returned. I tried contacting the buyer again through eBay and sending a separate Paypal invoice. Still, no reply.
> 
> eBay automatically closed my unpaid item case this week and now I am out my seller fees and the jacket and the buyer still does not respond. There's no way to leave negative feedback or open a case in eBay since I'm the seller and not the buyer. Is there anything I can do to get my money?


Based on the comment about "not claiming the payment," it sounds as though the buyer paid with a credit card and your account wasn't upgraded to accept credit cards. And when you didn't claim/update it, the payment was reversed.

But you erred in shipping. Had you gone to your PP account, it wouldn't have given you the "okay to ship" notice. You aren't supposed to ship until and unless payment is complete. 

Now that you've shipped and the buyer has received it and not paid, your only option is probably to file a small claims action. (How much was the item?) I believe you would have to serve her in her jurisdiction and depending on where you both live, it might not be practical.


----------



## noshoepolish

It could have also been because you had the wrong e-mail address in the listing.  Did you link your e-mail account to PayPal?


----------



## robot7

noshoepolish said:


> It could have also been because you had the wrong e-mail address in the listing.  Did you link your e-mail account to PayPal?


My husband uses the same Paypal account for selling and has accepted credit cards OK before.

I did try to add the email address into Paypal, but it didn't work because I couldn't confirm the address as I no longer had access.


----------



## beta1975

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ Yes, perfect!



just thought I would give you an update.

Got the bag/wallet back yesterday minus a few bits.
All the stuffing (the original tissue from Gucci) was not sent back.
Controllato card and Gucci care card missing from wallet.
Cardboard credit card things also missing (she had cut her own cardboard and put them int he wallet).

I think that she has used the wallet.  I have e-mailed requesting the bits (particularly the controllato card and care card for the wallet).

Should i refund her or wait for the "bits"?


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *beta1975* 

                              I was thinking it was best to wait, refund her for the  bag/wallet provided that she has sent me EVERYTHING back and then in the  refund message explain as to why the postage costs were not refunded
1.  Bag authentic as purchased from Gucci boutique - original receipt provided
2.  bag authenticated on the purse forum
3.  bag authenticated by castira

as such this is a "change of mind" purchase and postage costs are not being refunded.            





beta1975 said:


> just thought I would give you an update.
> 
> Got the bag/wallet back yesterday minus a few bits.
> All the stuffing (the original tissue from Gucci) was not sent back.
> Controllato card and Gucci care card missing from wallet.
> Cardboard credit card things also missing (she had cut her own cardboard and put them int he wallet).
> 
> I think that she has used the wallet.  I have e-mailed requesting the bits (particularly the controllato card and care card for the wallet).
> 
> Should i refund her or wait for the "bits"?


Have you written to her reminding her that you wanted EVERYTHING back? Ask her why, if she thought they were fake, why would she keep the paperwork?


----------



## noshoepolish

Therein lies the problem.  The wrong e-mail address.

You gave away an item.  Really nothing you can do but chalk it up to experience.

Now go into your ebay seller settings and change your paypal address to the right one for future use.

Did you try sending the buyer a PayPal invoice?





robot7 said:


> My husband uses the same Paypal account for selling and has accepted credit cards OK before.
> 
> I did try to add the email address into Paypal, but it didn't work because I couldn't confirm the address as I no longer had access.


----------



## robot7

noshoepolish said:


> Therein lies the problem.  The wrong e-mail address.
> 
> You gave away an item.  Really nothing you can do but chalk it up to experience.
> 
> Now go into your ebay seller settings and change your paypal address to the right one for future use.
> 
> Did you try sending the buyer a PayPal invoice?



Actually I did have the correct email address in eBay. My other auctions from the same day had the correct address. I received the notification that the payment had been reversed to my current address, how does that make any sense. I'm pretty sure there's a bug in the eBay software, I've seen other reports of the same thing. But that's beside the point. 

I did send a Paypal invoice to the buyer but as I stated, I got no response.

It may be easy for you to chalk losing $250 to experience, but for some of us that's a lot of money.


----------



## BeenBurned

robot7 said:


> Actually I did have the correct email address in eBay. My other auctions from the same day had the correct address. I received the notification that the payment had been reversed to my current address, how does that make any sense. I'm pretty sure there's a bug in the eBay software, I've seen other reports of the same thing. But that's beside the point.
> 
> I did send a Paypal invoice to the buyer but as I stated, I got no response.
> 
> It may be easy for you to chalk losing $250 to experience, but for some of us that's a lot of money.


No one is denying that losing any amount of money isn't painful, but items aren't supposed to be shipped until cleared payment is marked as "okay to ship" on the paypal details page.


----------



## robot7

BeenBurned said:


> No one is denying that losing any amount of money isn't painful, but items aren't supposed to be shipped until cleared payment is marked as "okay to ship" on the paypal details page.



Then why can't Paypal and eBay get their act together and make what the eBay site tells you to do match up to what the Paypal site tells you to do? They're owned by the same damn company!

Like I said I haven't sold in a while and thought it was something to do with the 21 day hold. They make none of this at all clear and apparently there is zero protection for sellers.


----------



## beta1975

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *beta1975*
> 
> I was thinking it was best to wait, refund her for the  bag/wallet provided that she has sent me EVERYTHING back and then in the  refund message explain as to why the postage costs were not refunded
> 1.  Bag authentic as purchased from Gucci boutique - original receipt provided
> 2.  bag authenticated on the purse forum
> 3.  bag authenticated by castira
> 
> as such this is a "change of mind" purchase and postage costs are not being refunded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you written to her reminding her that you wanted EVERYTHING back? Ask her why, if she thought they were fake, why would she keep the paperwork?




She said she left them at work as she unpacked it at work and was in a hurry to post to me?  Do I refund her now or wait till I get my bits back?


----------



## noshoepolish

Never refund until the item is in your possession.


----------



## mmmsc

Hi ladies, I have a question: bought an item and it did not work out. The seller has a 7 day return policy. I sent it back (via priority insured with signature confirmation) after contacting seller and telling them I was going to do so; they said fine, that they would refund the price of item less shipping plus  a 5% restocking fee.
Then I got a "cancel ebay transaction" (official ebay message) instigated by seller. I don't think I should agree to cancel the transaction until they have received my item and refunded me? Is this right? I know they are trying to get their ebay FVF back, but I just want to be sure I have my PP refund and it has cleared before I cancel?
Just checking with you experts.


----------



## BeenBurned

mmmsc said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question: bought an item and it did not work out. The seller has a 7 day return policy. I sent it back (via priority insured with signature confirmation) after contacting seller and telling them I was going to do so; they said fine, that they would refund the price of item less shipping plus  a 5% restocking fee.
> Then I got a "cancel ebay transaction" (official ebay message) instigated by seller. I don't think I should agree to cancel the transaction until they have received my item and refunded me? Is this right? I know they are trying to get their ebay FVF back, but I just want to be sure I have my PP refund and it has cleared before I cancel?
> Just checking with you experts.


I agree with you. 

Rather than ignoring the request, you might want to let the seller know you'll do the mutual after you get the refund.


----------



## mmmsc

Thanks, I let seller know that I would cancel the transaction as soon as they issue my refund (have not heard back, but checked online tracking and delivery is slated for 12/29/11). I don't foresee any problems, just wanted to be sure the item is received and I get my PP refund before cancelling transaction. Have read one too many horror stories on here


----------



## louis fanatic

Hi,

Just a quick question.  Would you sell to someone that only wants to communicate outside of Bonz?

TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

louis fanatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question.  Would you sell to someone that only wants to communicate outside of Bonz?
> 
> TIA


It depends on the history, feedback and how they'd be paying.


----------



## louis fanatic

BeenBurned said:


> It depends on the history, feedback and how they'd be paying.



0 feedback.  her/his reason is that they don't have a Bonz account.


----------



## BeenBurned

louis fanatic said:


> 0 feedback.  her/his reason is that they don't have a Bonz account.


They don't need a Bonz account. The IDs with bonzbuyer_xxxxx are not Bonz members and they get those generic IDs in order to purchase from the site.


----------



## louis fanatic

BeenBurned said:


> They don't need a Bonz account. The IDs with bonzbuyer_xxxxx are not Bonz members and they get those generic IDs in order to purchase from the site.



I know, but I don't really know what she wants to achieve by having me e-mail her outside of Bonz.  That's why I'm a little cautious.  

First time she e-mailed me she said 'i am interested in two of your bags.
can you please contact me.'

After I responded via Bonz she said 'i am sorry i can not log into bonanza to send you my answer. i do not have an account. my email is xxx@yahoo.com, if you reply that way we can communicate. sorry i did not answer before, i fell i have bruised my leg badly, trying to sit at the computer is excruciating.'

I e-mailed back to the e-mail address she mentioned stating that if she's interested in purchasing anything she needs to check out via Bonz.

I have customers with the generic bonzbuyer_xxx that message me and are able to read my replies so that's why I'm a bit extra cautious to this new buyer's request for me to e-mail her directly outside of Bonz.


----------



## BeenBurned

louis fanatic said:


> I know, but I don't really know what she wants to achieve by having me e-mail her outside of Bonz.  That's why I'm a little cautious.
> 
> First time she e-mailed me she said 'i am interested in two of your bags.
> can you please contact me.'
> 
> After I responded via Bonz she said 'i am sorry i can not log into bonanza to send you my answer. i do not have an account. my email is xxx@yahoo.com, if you reply that way we can communicate. sorry i did not answer before, i fell i have bruised my leg badly, trying to sit at the computer is excruciating.'
> 
> I e-mailed back to the e-mail address she mentioned stating that if she's interested in purchasing anything she needs to check out via Bonz.
> 
> I have customers with the generic bonzbuyer_xxx that message me and are able to read my replies so that's why I'm a bit extra cautious to this new buyer's request for me to e-mail her directly outside of Bonz.


I'd be suspicious too. My feeling is that as low as Bonz fees are, I want to see Bonz continue to succeed and if a buyer finds my item through Bonz, Bonz has earned its fee. Plus, there's a paper trail should something go south. KWIM?

If she doesn't want to go through Bonz, accept a payment method that protects yourself.


----------



## shinymagpie

BeenBurned said:


> They don't need a Bonz account. The IDs with bonzbuyer_xxxxx are not Bonz members and they get those generic IDs in order to purchase from the site.



Thanks for the tip on this BB - as always, a mine of information. Happy New Year to you!


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> Thanks for the tip on this BB - as always, a mine of information. Happy New Year to you!


 Same to you!


----------



## spartancoaster

I just won an auction on ebay yesterday afternoon.  I paid for it immediately and haven't heard a thing from the seller.  I did ask her some questions during the days before the auctions end and she responded.  Guess not hearing from her now makes me really nervous.  This is the first time I haven't heard from the seller after I purchased something.  I'm not sure if it's normal for people to not communicate with their buyer after a sale.  Anyone have this happen?


----------



## limom

spartancoaster said:


> I just won an auction on ebay yesterday afternoon.  I paid for it immediately and haven't heard a thing from the seller.  I did ask her some questions during the days before the auctions end and she responded.  Guess not hearing from her now makes me really nervous.  This is the first time I haven't heard from the seller after I purchased something.  I'm not sure if it's normal for people to not communicate with their buyer after a sale.  Anyone have this happen?



It depends on the seller settings and policies.
The seller will most likely update when the item is shipped.
If not, simply inquire.


----------



## spartancoaster

Ok, thank you.


----------



## mmmsc

You may remember the situation I posted above. I did not start a new thread here because there was not really a "problem."
Synopsis: Bought item, didn't work out, sent back with seller's 7 day return for refund policy - less shipping and 5% restocking fee. Item was received back by seller, was signed for, seller refunded my PP.  So now I can go ahead and cancel the Ebay transaction, right? I am paranoid from reading all we know about what could go wrong, and just wanted to be sure I should go ahead and cancel. He wants his ebay FVF back of course and the 5% restocking fee was to cover the listing fees. I paid for shipping to get to me and then again to go back to him USPS Priority Insured with Sig. Conf.  Thanks.


----------



## threadbender

If the restocking fee was to cover fees, then why would they ask for EBay to refund too? I consider that double dipping. But, that is me. Honestly, anyone who only refunds the price minus a restocking fee has been made whole and EBay owes them nothing. JMHO Then again, 5% wouldn't cover the fees, I guess. Mmmm


----------



## BeenBurned

mmmsc said:


> You may remember the situation I posted above. I did not start a new thread here because there was not really a "problem."
> Synopsis: Bought item, didn't work out, sent back with seller's 7 day return for refund policy - less shipping and 5% restocking fee. Item was received back by seller, was signed for, seller refunded my PP.  So now I can go ahead and cancel the Ebay transaction, right? I am paranoid from reading all we know about what could go wrong, and just wanted to be sure I should go ahead and cancel. He wants his ebay FVF back of course and the 5% restocking fee was to cover the listing fees. I paid for shipping to get to me and then again to go back to him USPS Priority Insured with Sig. Conf.  Thanks.


If you crunch the numbers and if the 5% restocking fee didn't cover the FVF, agree to the mutual. If she's double-dipping, deny the mutual.


----------



## mmmsc

He said the 5% was to cover was his ebay listing fees and the Ebay cancellation was to get back Final Value fees? The item was $692 plus $18.00 shipping. (Total: $710 which I paid via PP.) It then cost me $20.50 to send back the item. So he kept $18.00 shipping plus 5% restocking fee ($5?) =$23.00 because I was refunded $687.00. So it looks like I was only out shipping both $18.00 and the $5.00 (?) restocking fee (and then of course my $20.50 to send the item back) ?That seems fair. There were 18 bidders on the item I won so I think he will have no problem whatsoever relisting and selling this. My mind is Swiss cheeze. Thanks for your help here. I am going to agree to cancellation, just want to be sure he can't mess me over somehow if I do. I have the Sig. Conf. that he received the item back, in case I need to prove to ebay/PP so I think I would be covered. 
Also if cancelled can I still leave FB?


----------



## AJ1025

Well, I am totally bummed out: I won a beautiful Rebecca Minkoff bag I've been wanting in mid-December (the 12th).  The delivery estimate was the 20th-26th. When I didn't receive the bag by the 28th, I sent the seller a polite email asking whether she'd sent the bag and if a tracking number was available. No response.  Yesterday, I opened an INR case with Ebay and indicated that I still wanted the bag, not a refund.  Today, I received a full refund from the seller and a notice that the case had been closed, still no direct communication from the seller.  I'm very disappointed and irritated, but was having second thoughts about leaving a full negative, because she did process the refund promptly.  I was planning to leave the following: 'Never received bag or any communication, though got a refund after opening case.'

Does that sound about right?  Should I leave that feedback with a neg or a neutral?


----------



## BeenBurned

mmmsc said:


> Also if cancelled can I still leave FB?


Yes, you can leave feedback.



AJ1025 said:


> Well, I am totally bummed out: I won a beautiful Rebecca Minkoff bag I've been wanting in mid-December (the 12th).  The delivery estimate was the 20th-26th. When I didn't receive the bag by the 28th, I sent the seller a polite email asking whether she'd sent the bag and if a tracking number was available. No response.  Yesterday, I opened an INR case with Ebay and indicated that I still wanted the bag, not a refund.  Today, I received a full refund from the seller and a notice that the case had been closed, still no direct communication from the seller.  I'm very disappointed and irritated, but was having second thoughts about leaving a full negative, because she did process the refund promptly.  I was planning to leave the following: 'Never received bag or any communication, though got a refund after opening case.'
> 
> Does that sound about right?  Should I leave that feedback with a neg or a neutral?


No item, no communication and you wanted the item? I'd neg the seller. 

If she'd sent a message with a legitimate reason for not sending or following through, a neutral might be in order, but based on the lack of communication and silent refund, IMO, a neutral is too gentle.


----------



## noshoepolish

You cannot mention opening a case in feedback.


----------



## mangotree

I bought an item where the seller (business) accepts returns, I want to return as it because it doesn't suit me. I have emailed the seller twice (over the course of a week) requesting a return, they have not responded. I have their business seller name and address, should I just post it back to them tracked?


----------



## shelzbags

Hi, random question, but if a seller sends you pictures of a bag that tells you it's counterfeit, do you tell the seller (not everyone is aware they're selling a fake)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AJ1025

BeenBurned said:


> No item, no communication and you wanted the item? I'd neg the seller.
> 
> If she'd sent a message with a legitimate reason for not sending or following through, a neutral might be in order, but based on the lack of communication and silent refund, IMO, a neutral is too gentle.



Thanks, BB, I did leave her a neg - first one I've ever left, but I think she earned it fair and square.


----------



## BeenBurned

shelzbags said:


> Hi, random question, but if a seller sends you pictures of a bag that tells you it's counterfeit, do you tell the seller (not everyone is aware they're selling a fake)? Thanks in advance!


I would and it's been known to get me into trouble. I'd say something like "thanks for sending the additional pictures. I'm sorry to tell you that the bag is fake."


----------



## shelzbags

BeenBurned said:


> I would and it's been known to get me into trouble. I'd say something like "thanks for sending the additional pictures. I'm sorry to tell you that the bag is fake."


 
I'm tempted to do the same thing. What kind of trouble did you get?


----------



## BeenBurned

shelzbags said:


> I'm tempted to do the same thing. What kind of trouble did you get?


Some sellers are very appreciative, end their listing and are grateful that their reputations are intact. But sellers who know what they're doing and hoped to get away with it get pi$$ed off at getting caught and often report the messages as "inappropriate." Members can get sanctioned for "misuse of the ebay messaging system."


----------



## shelzbags

BeenBurned said:


> Some sellers are very appreciative, end their listing and are grateful that their reputations are intact. But sellers who know what they're doing and hoped to get away with it get pi$$ed off at getting caught and often report the messages as "inappropriate." Members can get sanctioned for "misuse of the ebay messaging system."


 

How would you recommend I handle it? The photos on the listing don't make it apparent that the bag is fake (Balenciaga), but the ones she sent to me personally show that it is.


----------



## BeenBurned

shelzbags said:


> How would you recommend I handle it? The photos on the listing don't make it apparent that the bag is fake (Balenciaga), but the ones she sent to me personally show that it is.


I was going to suggest referring her to the AT Bbag section (assuming there is one) to ask about her bag but I have a better idea.

How about you post the listing and the additional pictures requesting authentication. Then when the verdict comes in, you can email the seller and tell her that because you're interested and want to verify authenticity before any purchase, you posted the listing. Then send her a link to the post.


----------



## shelzbags

BeenBurned said:


> I was going to suggest referring her to the AT Bbag section (assuming there is one) to ask about her bag but I have a better idea.
> 
> How about you post the listing and the additional pictures requesting authentication. Then when the verdict comes in, you can email the seller and tell her that because you're interested and want to verify authenticity before any purchase, you posted the listing. Then send her a link to the post.


 
BB, you're too good--great idea. I'll do it just like that. Thanks again--your advice is always good!


----------



## BeenBurned

shelzbags said:


> BB, you're too good--great idea. I'll do it just like that. Thanks again--your advice is always good!


----------



## mangotree

shelzbags - there is also a 'place for fakes' thread in the Bal sub forum to let potential buyers as well as the seller know


----------



## BettyLace

I learned a lot reading this thread, mainly, that I don't want to make any purchases on ebay...


----------



## BeenBurned

BettyLace said:


> I learned a lot reading this thread, mainly, that I don't want to make any purchases on ebay...


You can get authentic items for great prices but just do your homework first.


----------



## merekat703

I had a listing pulled for a bottle of nail polish that I used once. Why do I see tons of "swatched or used" nail polish still listed than? What would be the issue with nail polish? Yet People are allowed to list dirty clothes/underwear *Gross*


----------



## limom

merekat703 said:


> I had a listing pulled for a bottle of nail polish that I used once. Why do I see tons of "swatched or used" nail polish still listed than? What would be the issue with nail polish? Yet People are allowed to list dirty clothes/underwear *Gross*



Me too! It was a Chanel discontinued color. I figured another seller reported me!


----------



## merekat703

limom said:


> Me too! It was a Chanel discontinued color. I figured another seller reported me!


 Mine was a Chanel too. Only one other of its color was listed too.. hmm..


----------



## limom

merekat703 said:


> Mine was a Chanel too. Only one other of its color was listed too.. hmm..



Get out of here
Brun Glace?


----------



## merekat703

limom said:


> Get out of here
> Brun Glace?


 No Golden Sand, Blue Satin was pulled too.


----------



## poopsie

Hmmmmmm.....there are 2 listed as 'used' and 3 as 'unspecified' on Ebay right now.


----------



## limom

poopsie2 said:


> Hmmmmmm.....there are 2 listed as 'used' and 3 as 'unspecified' on Ebay right now.



eBay sent me this email re health, something re FDA?
I had no clue it was against the rules!


----------



## merekat703

limom said:


> eBay sent me this email re health, something re FDA?
> I had no clue it was against the rules!



Yup that's what I got too.. yet I see tons of fake Tiffany still listed with bids, but they go after used nail polish  haha wow.


----------



## merekat703

poopsie2 said:


> Hmmmmmm.....there are 2 listed as 'used' and 3 as 'unspecified' on Ebay right now.



Thats so odd.


----------



## BeenBurned

merekat703 said:


> I had a listing pulled for a bottle of nail polish that I used once. Why do I see tons of "swatched or used" nail polish still listed than? What would be the issue with nail polish? Yet People are allowed to list dirty clothes/underwear *Gross*





limom said:


> Me too! It was a Chanel discontinued color. I figured another seller reported me!





merekat703 said:


> Mine was a Chanel too. Only one other of its color was listed too.. hmm..


Yup, it's a health issue. Anything with an applicator that comes in contact with the body (or nails in this case) can transfer bacteria, fungus, etc.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-cosmetics.html


----------



## shinymagpie

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, it's a health issue. Anything with an applicator that comes in contact with the body (or nails in this case) can transfer bacteria, fungus, etc.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-cosmetics.html



Eeeeewwwww!


----------



## merekat703

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, it's a health issue. Anything with an applicator that comes in contact with the body (or nails in this case) can transfer bacteria, fungus, etc.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-cosmetics.html



Thanks, it says that Strivectin isn't allowed either but I did a search on ebay for it and there were over 900 listings..


----------



## limom

merekat703 said:


> Thanks, it says that Strivectin isn't allowed either but I did a search on ebay for it and there were over 900 listings..



I sold a Hermes perfume a while back and had no problem


----------



## BeenBurned

merekat703 said:


> Thanks, it says that Strivectin isn't allowed either but I did a search on ebay for it and there were over 900 listings..


Fakes aren't allowed either, but look how many fakes there are on ebay. And what about tissue, dust bags, boxes, etc.? They're disallowed, but it doesn't stop the sellers from listing them. 


limom said:


> I sold a Hermes perfume a while back and had no problem


Unless it's a roll-on perfume, it's probably allowed because there's no applicator.


----------



## limom

BeenBurned said:


> Fakes aren't allowed either, but look how many fakes there are on ebay. And what about tissue, dust bags, boxes, etc.? They're disallowed, but it doesn't stop the sellers from listing them.
> 
> Unless it's a roll-on perfume, it's probably allowed because there's no applicator.



It was a spray on.
How do you explain some items who are used(it says so in the listing) manage to stay on and get sold while some get pulled out?


----------



## BeenBurned

limom said:


> It was a spray on.
> How do you explain some items who are used(it says so in the listing) manage to stay on and get sold while some get pulled out?


There are zillions of listings, making it impossible for ebay to find and remove them. (Granted, their software could be programmed to pick it up, just as their software could identify shilling but it's not in ebay's best financial interest to do so.)


----------



## limom

BeenBurned said:


> There are zillions of listings, making it impossible for ebay to find and remove them. (Granted, their software could be programmed to pick it up, just as their software could identify shilling but it's not in ebay's best financial interest to do so.)



Got you. No sellers interference?


----------



## merekat703

Hmm. Thanks for the info.I see how it is now.. I wish they would crack down on the fakes..


----------



## sedated_xtc

A weird situation kind of happened to me and so far, I've just chosen to ignore it as it seems like a petty troll but I'm feeling iffy about it (and a little offended actually). I've purchased a Burberry bag at the end of last year legit from Holt Renfrew but since I bought another once since, I decided to put it up for sale. Then within half a day, I got an email saying that I have a response that simply read "noted for selling fake products" witha  response email as john@yrp.com (yrp = York Regional Police). 

I'm pretty sure it's a troll, but what do you guys think?


----------



## BeenBurned

sedated_xtc said:


> A weird situation kind of happened to me and so far, I've just chosen to ignore it as it seems like a petty troll but I'm feeling iffy about it (and a little offended actually). I've purchased a Burberry bag at the end of last year legit from Holt Renfrew but since I bought another once since, I decided to put it up for sale. Then within half a day, I got an email saying that I have a response that simply read "noted for selling fake products" witha  response email as john@yrp.com (yrp = York Regional Police).
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a troll, but what do you guys think?


Ignore it. I know that official email addresses have more information than just a first name.


----------



## twin-fun

sedated_xtc said:


> A weird situation kind of happened to me and so far, I've just chosen to ignore it as it seems like a petty troll but I'm feeling iffy about it (and a little offended actually). I've purchased a Burberry bag at the end of last year legit from Holt Renfrew but since I bought another once since, I decided to put it up for sale. Then within half a day, I got an email saying that I have a response that simply read "noted for selling fake products" witha  response email as john@yrp.com (yrp = York Regional Police).
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a troll, but what do you guys think?



All official messages generated by eBay will be accessible in your message folder under the "My eBay" tab. If you can't find the message there and it was only sent to your personal email address just hit delete.


----------



## christinag

Twas the season to be jolly, and extra sales mean extra new eBayers.

I was mentally prepared for that - but have gotten one or two that were shopping using their mobile phones, and pretty obviously did not read descriptions or titles or look at 20-30 large photos, and instead purchased vintage items based on whatever their phones eBay app shows them in the first screen (ie no description & 1 thumbnail pix). 

In my first "it looks different on my cell phone" situation - a non-handbag vintage item - the buyer contacted me via My Messages, expressed their issue, and I was able to get the matter ironed out in a way satisfactory to both of us, no case, no harm, no foul.

The current one - person rec'd item (- purchased Friday -) yesterday afternoon - and opened a SNAD case against me +/- an hour after rec'ving the bag without contacting me first.

The 'case' states that s/he contacted me via My Messages (didn't) and that I 'didn't respond'. (There was absolutely no contact from this person).

Their issue is that the bag looks used, brass is 'tarnished' yadayada. Well yes, and it says as much in the description, along with a mention of 2 repairs on the bag, and some loose stitches, and repeated words like pre-owned, used, wear, vintage, 20 year old bag etc. And there are literally 30+ huge photos in the listing with close-ups - taken by a pro photographer with a DSLR - showing every angle and possible 'flaw'. S/he says "doesn't look like THE photo" (??) 
S/he bought for a gift -- which in itself speaks eons. (I love vintage - but would not buy a bag with noted age and issues for a gift -- especially NOT via my mobile phone.. but maybe I'm just wacky that way )

Now - what is driving me nuts is - I do understand someone making a mistake in a purchase, or simply not liking what they got - I get it. And I always do my best to make people happy, whether its a refund or a discount or whatEVER. Such is life on feeBay.

What I do not like is the fact that they opened a case without discussing their issue with me first and further lied in their 'case' saying that they contacted me via My Messages, and saying that I didn't respond. Their case was opened literally minutes after rec'ving the bag.

I am willing to do the return/refund - that isn't a problem - some other less clued out person will buy the bag (and this person will find a nice shiny new fake like s/he wants LOL) -- but -- the issue is pretty blatantly buyer remorse - which is supposedly not copacetic when using buyer resolution. 

The buyer has said to me already "opening a case doesn't hurt your reputation as a seller, so why should you care whether I opened a case?". I feel s/he opened the case only to insure that she would get a full refund on a remorse purchase (s/he did read my return policy before opening the case, as s/he quotes it in her case and says "I do not want a credit! I demand a FULL REFUND!"). 

So - after all of that above entertainment - is it ever worth complaining/ calling eBay about a frivolous 'case' ? Do SNAD cases impact me as a seller when I agree to do what the buyer wants - even when they are, well, wrong? My understanding is that SNADs can impact a sellers rep (and possibly fees) . I see so much conflicting info out there, I do not know what to believe. I feel like this buyer should at least get a wrist slap for misusing a system that is in place to help folks that have actual disputes - but does eBay really care?

In a case like this - or any other - where I am willing to give a refund - and would have in the first place ( - though a restocking fee probably would be apropos in this situation -)  is there any advantage to doing anything beyond shutting up, smiling and giving this person whatever they want?

Thoughts & advice much appreciated.


----------



## Hannaelise

*Removed my post, posted it in the wrong thread*


----------



## ckarachr

Quick question, i just accepted an offer someone put in on one of my bags, and got the old "my child accidentally bid on your item" story.   I submitted a cancellation request and waiting for her response.  I relisted the item already too.  I will still get my fees back from the failed transaction once she accepts the cancellation, correct?  TIA!


ETA:  nevermind, I found my answer!  Buyer accepted cancellation and I recieved my fees back even though I already relisted.  Thanks!


----------



## cathead87

I listed something on Bonanza yesterday and it has yet to show up. Anyone else notice a problem?


----------



## noshoepolish

Have you taken off the filters?  Their goofy filters suppress searches.  I find it happens more with briefcases than anything else.  And like the average person searcching for something is going to know that too?  That's why I put stuff on there when I have a chance.

Ans the last time I try to update Bonanza, they told me I could only see handbags under one ID.  I could not sue different IDs for selling similar items.


----------



## BeenBurned

cathead87 said:


> I listed something on Bonanza yesterday and it has yet to show up. Anyone else notice a problem?





noshoepolish said:


> Have you taken off the filters?  Their goofy filters suppress searches.  I find it happens more with briefcases than anything else.  And like the average person searcching for something is going to know that too?  That's why I put stuff on there when I have a chance.
> 
> Ans the last time I try to update Bonanza, they told me I could only see handbags under one ID.  I could not sue different IDs for selling similar items.


Here's another weird search glitch (which was reported at least a month ago but it's still happening.)

I was looking for Uggs. An "Uggs" search turns up NADA but "Ugg" search pulls up lots of listings. Many of the listings have both forms of the name in the titles and/or description, yet the search comes up empty.


----------



## Bratty1919

Where should I post an authentication request for a Burberry scarf from Ebay? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Where should I post an authentication request for a Burberry scarf from Ebay? Thanks!


http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...please-read-rules-use-format-post-717899.html


----------



## bellagiacomo

Buy inecpensive things to build up your ebay score.  I rarely buy from someone with no or low feedback.  Learned my lesson.  Won a bid on a pair on CL shoes from someone with zero feedback... They were not as described, had to send back


----------



## bellagiacomo

You never know, bought a new pair of CL from a seller with a low score.  I got lucky with the price and they wrte totally authentic


----------



## BeenBurned

bellagiacomo said:


> Buy inecpensive things to build up your ebay score.  I rarely buy from someone with no or low feedback.  Learned my lesson.  Won a bid on a pair on CL shoes from someone with zero feedback... They were not as described, had to send back





bellagiacomo said:


> You never know, bought a new pair of CL from a seller with a low score.  I got lucky with the price and they wrte totally authentic


???


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> ???


 Ditto


----------



## carrie8

Hi,

I would like to sell my Kelly on ebay. Since i live in europe, do i just accept wiring transfer? Because i don't think that paypal works here.


----------



## BeenBurned

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to sell my Kelly on ebay. Since i live in europe, do i just accept wiring transfer? Because i don't think that paypal works here.


AFAIK, Paypal works in all countries. 

As a buyer, I wouldn't EVER do a wire transfer for a seller I don't know, especially for a high-fraud, expensive item. There's no protection for the buyer so unless I know and trust the seller, I'd see a huge red flag in a seller's listing if they only accepted wired cash.


----------



## LostStarfish

Hi I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I am getting ready to list some items for sell and was wondering if I should send the receipt to the buyer along with the item. I do have gift receipts that I could include instead of the original. Do I just mark through my information? Or not send it at all?


----------



## noshoepolish

Do not send the original receipt.  Send a gift receipt or a copy of the original receipt with important information redacted.


----------



## whateve

I hope I can get an answer here quickly. I have an item listed on ebay. I have a buyer who wants to do a buy it now through paypal with an echeck but it won't let her. What do I have to do to change this?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I hope I can get an answer here quickly. I have an item listed on ebay. I have a buyer who wants to do a buy it now through paypal with an echeck but it won't let her. What do I have to do to change this?


Is she new to paypal? Maybe her bank account information hasn't been verified yet.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Is she new to paypal? Maybe her bank account information hasn't been verified yet.


She figured it out. It was because I had set the listing to require immediate payment on a buy it now. Once I removed that, it worked. I didn't know that - I guess that is why I have never had to deal with an echeck before. I figure there isn't much risk since I had just listed it this morning, so if it doesn't clear for some reason, I will have only lost a week of time.


----------



## noshoepolish

You can not do a BIN/Immediate Payment Required with an e-check.  You have to take off the immediate payment required for her to use one - I see you figured it out.


----------



## LostStarfish

noshoepolish said:


> Do not send the original receipt.  Send a gift receipt or a copy of the original receipt with important information redacted.




Thank you! This is what I was planning, but just wanted to see what the proper protocol was.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> You can not do a BIN/Immediate Payment Required with an e-check.  You have to take off the immediate payment required for her to use one - I see you figured it out.


Thanks, I was panicking!


----------



## whateve

Just curious - I sent a second chance offer today and now I have noticed that the view count on this item is at 3, but as far as I know, only the person who received the offer can view it. Does this mean that the person who received it has viewed it on three separate occasions?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Just curious - I sent a second chance offer today and now I have noticed that the view count on this item is at 3, but as far as I know, only the person who received the offer can view it. Does this mean that the person who received it has viewed it on three separate occasions?


I think there has always been a glitch in the view counts. As I understand, when it's viewed from the same computer, he view only counts the first time. But I've also seen brand new listings that as soon as you post it, it shows 2 views. 

If the buyer sent the SCO to a friend to look at, that view might also count.

Generally though, I don't suggest a lot of trust be put on "views."


----------



## selkiewriter

I won an item last night and when I went to pay for it today, it says: "This user is no longer registered on eBay." So I guess now I don't pay? There isn't any way I can get somehow get hit with a non-paying bidder strike, right? I'm not sure what to do as this has never happened to me before...


----------



## BeenBurned

selkiewriter said:


> I won an item last night and when I went to pay for it today, it says: "This user is no longer registered on eBay." So I guess now I don't pay? There isn't any way I can get somehow get hit with a non-paying bidder strike, right? I'm not sure what to do as this has never happened to me before...


No, you don't have to pay and you won't get a strike. 

And if the seller contacts you privately, be cautious if you buy. We don't know the reason she was naru'ed and it could be as simple as not paying ebay fees. But it might also be a seller who collects money and doesn't ship items and unless you know something about the seller, be careful.


----------



## namanala

Cinderela said:


> Is it bad etiquette to ask what the reserve price of an item is?  I am the only bidder on some items about to end and the status is "reserve not met".  Instead of waiting around, would it be appropriate to contact the seller and ask for the reserve price, adding that if it is within my budget, I will BIN and pay immediately?
> 
> Would it be proper to respond to a seller (that sent all pics I requested) with thanks and the reason I'm not bidding on her item?  I really do appreciate the time and effort she took to respond to my request.
> 
> And, lastly, a procedure question.  If an item is currently in an auction, how can it still be BIN?  What happens if I make a BIN offer?
> 
> I treat sellers the way I would like to be treated (until they prove they don't deserve it, anyway!) and would love a seller to comment.


I think etiquette is overly valued at times, especially when it comes to spending your money, go ahead and ask in a polite way


----------



## noshoepolish

Just make sure it is not an eBay glitch.  Their update on Wed/Thur messed them up.  A seller tried to leave me feedback and eBay said they couldn't because I was NARU.




BeenBurned said:


> No, you don't have to pay and you won't get a strike.
> 
> And if the seller contacts you privately, be cautious if you buy. We don't know the reason she was naru'ed and it could be as simple as not paying ebay fees. But it might also be a seller who collects money and doesn't ship items and unless you know something about the seller, be careful.


----------



## poptarts

eBay experts: A buyer had filed a case against me over a recent transaction, long story short, the case was ruled in my favor (and paypal is usually known for siding with buyers), so that speaks for itself. I was prepared for the buyer to leave a negative comment and she did. However, it brought my score down from 100% (300+ feedbacks) to 93.3%, which I'm not exactly happy about. May I ask if I have any grounds to contact eBay to request for this feedback to be removed? TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

poptarts said:


> eBay experts: A buyer had filed a case against me over a recent transaction, long story short, the case was ruled in my favor (and paypal is usually known for siding with buyers), so that speaks for itself. I was prepared for the buyer to leave a negative comment and she did. However, it brought my score down from 100% (300+ feedbacks) to 93.3%, which I'm not exactly happy about. May I ask if I have any grounds to contact eBay to request for this feedback to be removed? TIA


Generally, ebay won't remove feedback unless the comment violates rules. 

If the feedback mentioned the dispute, you can get it removed.
If the feedback has personal information, it can be removed. 


If the feedback is just "undeserved," but doesn't violate any policies, unfortunately, ebay probably won't remove it. But you have nothing to lose by appealing to them.


----------



## poptarts

BeenBurned said:


> Generally, ebay won't remove feedback unless the comment violates rules.
> 
> If the feedback mentioned the dispute, you can get it removed.
> If the feedback has personal information, it can be removed.
> 
> 
> If the feedback is just "undeserved," but doesn't violate any policies, unfortunately, ebay probably won't remove it. But you have nothing to lose by appealing to them.



Thanks so much for your help


----------



## noshoepolish

I was in a similar situation.

Put as blurb in your listing that if anyone has questions about your FB to contact you.  That you are a great seller that does not sell much.




poptarts said:


> Thanks so much for your help


----------



## poptarts

noshoepolish said:


> I was in a similar situation.
> 
> Put as blurb in your listing that if anyone has questions about your FB to contact you.  That you are a great seller that does not sell much.



I wasn't able to get his/her feedback removed but I just found out today my reply to his/her feedback was removed due to "violation". I wrote the buyer made his/her case and it was ruled in my favor. I was very careful that I did not use eBay or Paypal's name as I know that's against the policy, so I was a bit irritated that my response was removed still and now I have no way to clarify things to my future buyers. I thought about putting a blurb like you had suggested but when I was on the phone with the eBay rep, he said that's against the rules too (sigh). I just hope my potential buyers can check my feedback and decide for themselves.

I might be the only one here, but I find it unfair that as sellers we cannot leave neutral feedbacks for buyers. I've had plenty of buyers that took a long time to pay but we, as sellers, can't file a non-paying 'til a certain number of days after, and the ones I've had pays literally the day before I can file. I could've easily listed the item again and sold it to another buyer that honors the payment period listed. I understand eBay's take is as long as the buyer pays the money, we can't leave a negative/neutral feedback.


----------



## noshoepolish

You cannot put in your listing that buyers have to leave 5 star feedback, etc.  I do not think it is a violation to put in it that if someone has a question about your own feedback to contact you.


----------



## boxermomof2

What is a reasonable amount of time to wait for payment? I sold a rare cookie cutter for $200+ 14 days ago, and the buyer seems to be stringing me along with really bad excuses (helping 85 year old mother). I noticed the buyer has completed 7 transactions since the end of my auction. My auctions terms stated payment was expected 3 days after auction ends and the bidder never contacted me to extend this time. He just hasn't paid. I waited 9 days before making contact.
I'm afraid to open a non-paying bidder claim for fear of negative feedback. 
I offered to cancel the transaction but he won't agree to that. I want to offer it to the next highest bidder.


----------



## noshoepolish

File now.  Do not relist until you can close the case.  If he does not pay he cannot leave negative feedback.  If he does, you can have it removed.


----------



## BeenBurned

boxermomof2 said:


> What is a reasonable amount of time to wait for payment? I sold a rare cookie cutter for $200+ 14 days ago, and the buyer seems to be stringing me along with really bad excuses (helping 85 year old mother). I noticed the buyer has completed 7 transactions since the end of my auction. My auctions terms stated payment was expected 3 days after auction ends and the bidder never contacted me to extend this time. He just hasn't paid. I waited 9 days before making contact.
> I'm afraid to open a non-paying bidder claim for fear of negative feedback.
> I offered to cancel the transaction but he won't agree to that. I want to offer it to the next highest bidder.





noshoepolish said:


> File now.  Do not relist until you can close the case.  If he does not pay he cannot leave negative feedback.  If he does, you can have it removed.


I agree that you've been very patient and should file. 

NSP, unless something changed, I thought that as long buyers responded to the UID, they could leave feedback, even if the response was that they changed their mind.


----------



## noshoepolish

The only response you can (buyer) make to an unpaid item dispute is to pay.  So a non-response means he did not pay.


----------



## BeenBurned

noshoepolish said:


> The only response you can (buyer) make to an unpaid item dispute is to pay.  So a non-response means he did not pay.


I must have missed that announcement. Finally, ebay made a change that is a good one.


----------



## karen25

Hello Ebay experts.  I have a quick question.
  I purchased a vintage Hermes Scarf for $500 which was described as excellent condition. When i received it, i issued positive feedback.  Upon further inspection, I found makeup stains, dirt, and two pin holes. I had planned to frame the scarf so I cant hide the flaws.
 I took it to an archival / dry cleaning shop and was informed the pin holes will only get worse and that it is not in great shape. 
I emailed the seller and told him I would like a refund and that I hoped we could resolve this issue and protect both of our 100% feedback.
One week later and still no response.  I filed a claim with Ebay, can i also file with Paypal?


----------



## BeenBurned

karenlindsay25 said:


> Hello Ebay experts.  I have a quick question.
> I purchased a vintage Hermes Scarf for $500 which was described as excellent condition. When i received it, i issued positive feedback.  Upon further inspection, I found makeup stains, dirt, and two pin holes. I had planned to frame the scarf so I cant hide the flaws.
> I took it to an archival / dry cleaning shop and was informed the pin holes will only get worse and that it is not in great shape.
> I emailed the seller and told him I would like a refund and that I hoped we could resolve this issue and protect both of our 100% feedback.
> One week later and still no response.  I filed a claim with Ebay, can i also file with Paypal?


No, you can only file one claim and for SNAD, ebay is the better choice with whom to file. 

In the future, don't imply dinging feedback as you did with your comment about "I hoped we could resolve this issue and protect both of our 100% feedback" because he could report you for feedback extortion.


----------



## karen25

BeenBurned said:


> No, you can only file one claim and for SNAD, ebay is the better choice with whom to file.
> 
> In the future, don't imply dinging feedback as you did with your comment about "I hoped we could resolve this issue and protect both of our 100% feedback" because he could report you for feedback extortion.



Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question.  I truly appreciate it.


----------



## boxermomof2

noshoepolish said:


> File now.  Do not relist until you can close the case.  If he does not pay he cannot leave negative feedback.  If he does, you can have it removed.





BeenBurned said:


> I agree that you've been very patient and should file.
> 
> NSP, unless something changed, I thought that as long buyers responded to the UID, they could leave feedback, even if the response was that they changed their mind.




I made a mistake.  I opened a cancel transaction case and now he has 7 days to respond. I can't close it for 8 days, and I'm not sure I can open a NPB case after CT case has closed. I wish I would have blocked him. He tried to get me to lower my starting price prior to bidding, stating that he lost his job. I told him my starting bid was the lowest I was willing to go, and then he asked if I would end the auction at the starting bid.  I told him that I was leaving this item open for bids and at the last minute the bids went up another $62.


----------



## whateve

I wonder what happens when people enforce policies that they put in their listings that are against ebay rules:
In this one, there is a return policy, but the listing description states a restocking fee - would ebay be on the seller's side on this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-COACH-...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfe5c4862

This one says they will relist if you don't pay within 2 days:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-small...096?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4843feac88

I have also seen listings where there is flat shipping charge, but the description states they charge $3 extra for shipping to western states (which is ridiculous since their shipping charges are higher than flat rate). Being in California, I never purchase from these people. Does ebay ever make sellers remove these types of things from their listings?


----------



## noshoepolish

You are allowed to charge a restocking fee.  A seller can also relist whenever she wants.  She risks a negative if the buyer pays and the item sells to someone else..


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have also seen listings where there is flat shipping charge, but the description states they charge $3 extra for shipping to western states (which is ridiculous since their shipping charges are higher than flat rate). Being in California, I never purchase from these people. Does ebay ever make sellers remove these types of things from their listings?


If there's a shipping charge stated at the top of the listing, they can't add more based on the location of the buyer. If they want to do shipping that way, they need to make it "calculated" shipping, rather than flat rate.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If there's a shipping charge stated at the top of the listing, they can't add more based on the location of the buyer. If they want to do shipping that way, they need to make it "calculated" shipping, rather than flat rate.


I figured this was the case but I also figured they would just cancel the sale if I refused to pay the extra $3. It annoys me that people do all these things that they aren't supposed to, and these are usually long time sellers who should know the rules by now.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> You are allowed to charge a restocking fee.  A seller can also relist whenever she wants.  She risks a negative if the buyer pays and the item sells to someone else..


If you charge a restocking fee, can you still recover your fees from ebay? Can you charge a restocking fee if you don't state it in the listing?


----------



## hugable

whateve said:


> It annoys me that people do all these things that they aren't supposed to, and these are usually long time sellers who should know the rules by now.


I forgot to quote your other comments,  but I don't understand sellers who say they will relist before the 4 days are up.  Ebay gives 4 days to pay. 

You cannot charge a restocking fee for a return unless it is stated in your listing. 

Well they may be very familiar with the rules,  but they do not bother to follow them.   These entitled sellers who have their own set of rules..well, I find them sheisty so I just hit the back button.


----------



## noshoepolish

A lot of times sellers have a re-stocking fee to cover postage, insurance & SC fees.  Many sellers take advantage of free shipping but if they take a return they lose money if they have free shipping on the listing.  Some sellers roll these fees into their listing costs and lose them if there is a return too.

Sometimes a restocking fee is just to discourage returns.  If a seller does not accept returns, then they should be able to charge them if they make an exception.  How about if a buyer buys something then returns the item worn, de-tagged or whatever? 

Some examples of why there are re-stocking fees.


----------



## shibumiflowers

Ladies and gents:

I have a question about follow up feedback.  I recently purchased a bottle of Chanel perfume which turned out to be fake.   I went through the hassle of opening an ebay case, returned it with tracking, etc.  The seller kept jerking me around with the refund.  I escalated the case with ebay and was refunded in full.  I've never left negative feedback and my first time was for this seller. Although I left feedback, I want to leave followup feedback to let others know to avoid this seller if buying perfumes.  I checked and couldn't find a provision to leaving followup feedback when the seller has not responded to my original feedback.  I feel that others need to be warned since he is listing other perfumes and has sold same previously.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## *want it all*

*shibumiflowers*, unfortunately, I don't think you can leave further follow-up feedback unless the seller responds to your original feedback...(at least I've never seen that when reading up on others' feedbacks)...


----------



## noshoepolish

Follow up to feedback left is what you are looking for.  You comment to your own feedback that you left for the seller.


----------



## whateve

Is it worth buying insurance? Has anyone here ever filed an insurance claim and gotten paid? Have you ever used Paypal's insurance instead of the post office's and filed a claim? I read that article where the buyer refused to cooperate so the seller couldn't file an insurance claim. Is it more worth it to spend the money on signature confirmation than insurance? Do buyers get annoyed by having to sign for things? All of my items are below the $250 cutoff so I am not required to get it.
What is the best way to protect yourself from the buyer saying that you sent an empty box? So far I have been lucky, but it would just take one to wipe out all my profits.


----------



## beachgirl38

Is anyone else having trouble posting photos on Bonanza?  I used to be able to do it without any trouble & now it won't take my photos.  It sometimes takes me days before it finally works!  Very very frustrating!!


----------



## BeenBurned

beachgirl38 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble posting photos on Bonanza?  I used to be able to do it without any trouble & now it won't take my photos.  It sometimes takes me days before it finally works!  Very very frustrating!!


Are you talking about uploading pictures to the top of the listing? I find that larger images load more slowly than smaller ones but they do upload. 

If you're able to get one gallery picture posted, perhaps using photobucket to post the HTML images in the body of the description might work for you.


----------



## Stephanie***

Following problem: Bought a pair of shoes on ebay - were damaged - seller promised full refund - sent shoes back with tracking number, it shows it has already been delivered - seller claims item not recieved - paid through paypal.


----------



## BeenBurned

Stephanie*** said:


> Following problem: Bought a pair of shoes on ebay - were damaged - seller promised full refund - sent shoes back with tracking number, it shows it has already been delivered - seller claims item not recieved - paid through paypal.


File dispute, include both d.c. number and information regarding date and time of delivery to the seller. State that seller is claiming non-receipt of return and denying refund although d.c. proves otherwise.


----------



## Stephanie***

BeenBurned said:


> File dispute, include both d.c. number and information regarding date and time of delivery to the seller. State that seller is claiming non-receipt of return and denying refund although d.c. proves otherwise.



already opened the file dispute and the tracking number's included as well. did this before seller claimed about non-receipt

sorry but whats d.c.?


----------



## BeenBurned

Stephanie*** said:


> already opened the file dispute and the tracking number's included as well. did this before seller claimed about non-receipt
> 
> sorry but whats d.c.?


d.c. = delivery confirmation. This is often referred to as tracking, but for domestic shipments, they don't usually track in the literal sense of the word.


----------



## Stephanie***

BeenBurned said:


> d.c. = delivery confirmation. This is often referred to as tracking, but for domestic shipments, they don't usually track in the literal sense of the word.



Well I only have the tracking number no other confirmation. hmm...


----------



## BeenBurned

Stephanie*** said:


> Well I only have the tracking number no other confirmation. hmm...


Tracking (in this case) shows that it was delivered. You should be fine.


----------



## Muslickz

whateve said:


> Is it worth buying insurance? Has anyone here ever filed an insurance claim and gotten paid? Have you ever used Paypal's insurance instead of the post office's and filed a claim? I read that article where the buyer refused to cooperate so the seller couldn't file an insurance claim. Is it more worth it to spend the money on signature confirmation than insurance? Do buyers get annoyed by having to sign for things? All of my items are below the $250 cutoff so I am not required to get it.
> What is the best way to protect yourself from the buyer saying that you sent an empty box? So far I have been lucky, but it would just take one to wipe out all my profits.



... just a thought.....shipping ins is for when you buy items that cost in the thousands it seems ridiculous when ebay always sides with the buyer so you would have your money back way faster thru ebay than mailing ins.... 

-M


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *whateve* 

                              Is it worth buying insurance? Has anyone here ever filed an  insurance claim and gotten paid? Have you ever used Paypal's insurance  instead of the post office's and filed a claim? I read that article  where the buyer refused to cooperate so the seller couldn't file an  insurance claim. Is it more worth it to spend the money on signature  confirmation than insurance? Do buyers get annoyed by having to sign for  things? All of my items are below the $250 cutoff so I am not required  to get it.
What is the best way to protect yourself from the buyer saying that you  sent an empty box? So far I have been lucky, but it would just take one  to wipe out all my profits.     




Muslickz said:


> ... just a thought.....shipping ins is for when you buy items that cost in the thousands it seems ridiculous when ebay always sides with the buyer so you would have your money back way faster thru ebay than mailing ins....
> 
> -M


Muslickz, insurance is for the seller's protection and it's the seller who pays for it. Although there are sellers who have statements about buyers having an option to purchase insurance, that type of statement or requirement is disallowed by ebay and should be reported.

Regarding insurance, I had one insured package go missing in the buyer's city. The tracking stopped in Los Angeles and never showed delivery or signature. And even though there was obvious USPS negligence, I had to fight tooth and nail in order to win my claim. 

Their contention was that without a delivery confirmation, I couldn't prove that the buyer didn't get the item. I fired back that they couldn't prove that the buyer DID get the item and since it made it to the destination city, it was their responsibility to deliver that package. 

After nearly 90 days, I finally won my claim but they didn't make it easy. 

As for buyers being unhappy with having to sign for the item, then they shouldn't buy online. Depending on the price of items, most stores require siggies on delivery too.


----------



## noshoepolish

Stephanie*** said:


> Following problem: Bought a pair of shoes on ebay - were damaged - seller promised full refund - sent shoes back with tracking number, it shows it has already been delivered - seller claims item not recieved - paid through paypal.



What was the total price you paid for the shoes?


----------



## dizizit

new ebay seller here . . . 
i stated that I only ship to United States, and as of now the highest bidder is from Singapore (when I clicked the name it says, location: Singapore) now the bidding will end in 1 day. What if the highest bidder is from another country outside of US? What do I do?


----------



## Stephanie***

noshoepolish said:


> What was the total price you paid for the shoes?


 
Got the money back.


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

dizizit said:


> new ebay seller here . . .
> i stated that I only ship to United States, and as of now the highest bidder is from Singapore (when I clicked the name it says, location: Singapore) now the bidding will end in 1 day. What if the highest bidder is from another country outside of US? What do I do?




There is forwarding service in Singapore.. They give us an address in USA to ship to. However, the address is not a confirmed address. You can msg the buyer and see if she's shipping to the forwarder.


----------



## beachgirl38

BeenBurned said:


> Are you talking about uploading pictures to the top of the listing? I find that larger images load more slowly than smaller ones but they do upload.
> 
> If you're able to get one gallery picture posted, perhaps using photobucket to post the HTML images in the body of the description might work for you.


 
Thanks for your reply.  It turned out I had too many "things" on my toolbar & popups - like those antivirus popups that try to get you to buy them.  Not sure if I am using the correct computer terms.   As soon as I deleted them from the toolbar,  I was able to easily post my pictures.  You are right about smaller photos uploading faster though.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Just wondering on a bit of etiquette about submitting a best offer for a bag. The bag is being sold at $395 but I would really prefer to pay between $300-350 for the bag. What is a good number to start with for my best offer? (I assume the seller will most like submit a counter offer, I haven't really done this before) TIA


----------



## noshoepolish

I never submit counter offers.  Is someone is in my acceptable range, I accept it.  Your seller might have an auto-decline set.  You can check that out by trying it out at $300.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

noshoepolish said:


> I never submit counter offers.  Is someone is in my acceptable range, I accept it.  Your seller might have an auto-decline set.  You can check that out by trying it out at $300.


The seller made me a counter offer for $350 after I submitted the offer for $300. Wondering if I should just accept it or counter with $325


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> Just wondering on a bit of etiquette about submitting a best offer for a bag. The bag is being sold at $395 but I would really prefer to pay between $300-350 for the bag. What is a good number to start with for my best offer? (I assume the seller will most like submit a counter offer, I haven't really done this before) TIA





noshoepolish said:


> I never submit counter offers.  Is someone is in my acceptable range, I accept it.  Your seller might have an auto-decline set.  You can check that out by trying it out at $300.





Robyn Loraine said:


> The seller made me a counter offer for $350 after I submitted the offer for $300. Wondering if I should just accept it or counter with $325


I wouldn't recommend it. You might just find yourself blocked and unable to buy from her. 

My suggestion was going to be an offer between 10% and 20% off her original price. 

My opinion is that when a seller counters, that's as much compromise as she's willing to negotiate and to further play back-and-forth games makes the buyer look less serious.


----------



## *want it all*

Robyn Loraine said:


> The bag is being sold at $395 but I would really prefer to pay between $300-350 for the bag.


The seller countered with $350 (the figure you stated in your post) so I would accept it.    The offer/counter-offer thing can get old quickly for sellers (esp. when you don't even have 'best offer' set up on any of your auctions, yet you still get the back-and-forth offers)!  



BeenBurned said:


> My suggestion was going to be an offer between 10% and 20% off her original price.


Wait...what?!!  So it's not acceptable to ask for 50% off the original price?    

    Oh God, those types of buyers just get put on my blocked bidder list immediately!


----------



## *want it all*

BeenBurned said:


> Regarding insurance, I had one insured package go missing in the buyer's city. The tracking stopped in Los Angeles and never showed delivery or signature. And even though there was obvious USPS negligence, I had to fight tooth and nail in order to win my claim.
> 
> Their contention was that without a delivery confirmation, I couldn't prove that the buyer didn't get the item. I fired back that they couldn't prove that the buyer DID get the item and since it made it to the destination city, it was their responsibility to deliver that package.
> 
> After nearly 90 days, I finally won my claim but they didn't make it easy.


My tracking stopped in Los Angeles, too.  Unfortunately, I didn't have insurance on the item (at least it was only $50), but like you, my tracking just completely stopped and hasn't been updated since Xmas.


----------



## whateve

Quick question: I sold an item but when I was packing it up for shipping, I broke part of it. I refunded the money, cancelled the transaction and messaged the buyer. The buyer asked me for a price for the unbroken part. If she accepts my price, do I have to create a new listing for her to bid on, or is there some way to do it without doing that? I assume it would be against ebay rules to do it directly through paypal because then I would be avoiding fees.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Quick question: I sold an item but when I was packing it up for shipping, I broke part of it. I refunded the money, cancelled the transaction and messaged the buyer. The buyer asked me for a price for the unbroken part. If she accepts my price, do I have to create a new listing for her to bid on, or is there some way to do it without doing that? I assume it would be against ebay rules to do it directly through paypal because then I would be avoiding fees.


You've already done the right thing and refunded. I'd just make the deal off (outside of) ebay. Since it's broken, it's not as though you're selling the same item as was in the listing. And you didn't purposely make the deal in order to cheat ebay. IMO, you should just sell it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You've already done the right thing and refunded. I'd just make the deal off (outside of) ebay. Since it's broken, it's not as though you're selling the same item as was in the listing. And you didn't purposely make the deal in order to cheat ebay. IMO, you should just sell it.


thanks!


----------



## Kirali

So I bought a Balenciaga dress on ebay and while it arrived alright my seller overcharged on shipping fees.
She sent it the cheapest way possible ( and also poorly packaged in a thin envelope ) while charging me for a signature confirmed small parcel.
I don't want to be a nitpicker since the dress itself is ok, but I feel cheated here. Any advice?


----------



## BeenBurned

Kirali said:


> So I bought a Balenciaga dress on ebay and while it arrived alright my seller overcharged on shipping fees.
> She sent it the cheapest way possible ( and also poorly packaged in a thin envelope ) while charging me for a signature confirmed small parcel.
> I don't want to be a nitpicker since the dress itself is ok, but I feel cheated here. Any advice?


How much did she charge you?
How much was the actual shipping cost to her? 
Did she state in the listing that shipping costs include signature? If so, I'd request a refund of the s.c. since she didn't use it.

Personally, I think she deserves a positive feedback since the dress is as described and arrived safely. But depending on how much extra she charged you vs. how much it cost, you can decide whether to ding her shipping cost star and/or comment in the feedback.


----------



## Kirali

BeenBurned said:


> How much did she charge you?
> How much was the actual shipping cost to her?
> Did she state in the listing that shipping costs include signature? If so, I'd request a refund of the s.c. since she didn't use it.
> 
> Personally, I think she deserves a positive feedback since the dress is as described and arrived safely. But depending on how much extra she charged you vs. how much it cost, you can decide whether to ding her shipping cost star and/or comment in the feedback.



Thank you for the fast reply
She overcharged by 12 Euros (around 16$) and signature confitmation is the only option she offered in the auction and also clearly stated so.
I am going to message her asking for a refund. I might ditch her the star since it also took way longer than usual for the item to arrive and she ignored my request for a tracking number ( now I know why).


----------



## BeenBurned

Kirali said:


> Thank you for the fast reply
> She overcharged by 12 Euros (around 16$) and signature confitmation is the only option she offered in the auction and also clearly stated so.
> I am going to message her asking for a refund. I might ditch her the star since it also took way longer than usual for the item to arrive and she ignored my request for a tracking number ( now I know why).


There are 2 shipping stars you rate; one is shipping time and the other is shipping cost. If she said she was going to ship by a faster (and more expensive) method and used a slower cheaper on, that's wrong. In that case, you can also ding the shipping time too. And a $16 profit on an item shipped in an envelope is excessive.


----------



## lofty

Hi guys, I am about to list one of my bags for sale, price is >$2,000. I haven't listed anything more than $500 before, so I am getting a little nervous here. How do you ensure that buyers do not 'cheat' you of your bag? I have read about how PP tend to side buyers so I want to prepare myself before I list the item for sale. I have some scenarios in my mind (quite paranoid i know!), eg buyer claims I send a different bag, damaged bag or a fake bag etc etc. How do I protect myself in such cases? I will be getting insurance for the full price of the bag which is soo costly, but I guess I should not save on that? Any other precautions I should take?


----------



## Bratty1919

lofty said:


> Hi guys, I am about to list one of my bags for sale, price is >$2,000. I haven't listed anything more than $500 before, so I am getting a little nervous here. How do you ensure that buyers do not 'cheat' you of your bag? I have read about how PP tend to side buyers so I want to prepare myself before I list the item for sale. I have some scenarios in my mind (quite paranoid i know!), eg buyer claims I send a different bag, damaged bag or a fake bag etc etc. How do I protect myself in such cases? I will be getting insurance for the full price of the bag which is soo costly, but I guess I should not save on that? Any other precautions I should take?



You can also block certain bidders in your settings. You cannot block ppl based on the fact that they are new, or have no FB. But you can block ppl who have recently had NPB, or have Neg. FB, etc. Also, i think you can require signature on delivery. You need to be sure and state your postage requirements in the description, and it's a good idea to explain the high postage price that you will need to charge, so potential bidders won't pass your auction over because of high postage cost. Some sellers also put warnings in their descriptions for new/no/low FB members, i.e. that they have to contact the seller B4 bidding. I'm not sure if this is actually allowed by E-bay, though.
I'm assuming you'll be listing on E-bay here-plz clarify if this is not the case!


----------



## lofty

Thanks for your reply! Yup I am referring to ebay and bonanza. I am just concerned if the buyer insists that I shipped a wrong or fake bag, when in actual case, I did ship the correct authentic bag, how do I prove it? Video my packing process?? Just worried that it will be the buyer's words against mine.


----------



## Bratty1919

lofty said:


> Thanks for your reply! Yup I am referring to ebay and bonanza. I am just concerned if the buyer insists that I shipped a wrong or fake bag, when in actual case, I did ship the correct authentic bag, how do I prove it? Video my packing process?? Just worried that it will be the buyer's words against mine.



     In order to make a fake bag claim, esp. for this $ amount, the buyer would need to have an official letter on a letterhead for PP to accept their claim- for example, from caroldiva.com.So as long as you are 100% sure it's real, that shouldn't be a problem. I've never dealt w/ any INR claims , though-maybe others on here have? 
     You might also check the answer centers and discussion forums for the site you are using- I'm sure others have had the same ?'s...


----------



## soleilbrun

lofty said:


> Hi guys, I am about to list one of my bags for sale, price is >$2,000. I haven't listed anything more than $500 before, so I am getting a little nervous here. How do you ensure that buyers do not 'cheat' you of your bag? I have read about how PP tend to side buyers so I want to prepare myself before I list the item for sale. I have some scenarios in my mind (quite paranoid i know!), eg buyer claims I send a different bag, damaged bag or a fake bag etc etc. How do I protect myself in such cases? I will be getting insurance for the full price of the bag which is soo costly, but I guess I should not save on that? Any other precautions I should take?


 
Photograph the bag thoroughly. All corners, interior, hardware, serial numbers etc.  If you have the receipts to prove authenticity, if not I'd pay to have it authenticated before selling.  Send with tracking, insurance and signature confirmation.


----------



## soleilbrun

I recently spied an item on the bay I'd like.  I messaged the seller for more photos. She sent the photos but stated she noticed I was outside the UK and she doesn't ship outside the uk.  I thanked her for the photos and moved on. I noticed no bids on the item and asked if she'd consider shipping outside the UK and she agreed if I pay extra for sig conf and tracking.  She replied after the auction ended and offered me a bin higher than the starting bid.  Had she agreed earlier I would have bid and been happy.  Q: When no one bids on your item and someone asks about it, do you offer a higher price than the start bid or offer the start bid?


----------



## beachgirl38

I sold 3 bags this past week.  One was to a buyer in Canada.  The payments all show received in my Paypal account & I see the balance on my account as well.  All transactions say "completed".  So today when I went to refund only $3.45 (for a shipping credit) Paypal said "not enough funds in my Paypal account to cover refund"!  

Does anyone know why that is?  Should I be concerned?  Thanks!


----------



## beachgirl38

lofty said:


> Hi guys, I am about to list one of my bags for sale, price is >$2,000. I haven't listed anything more than $500 before, so I am getting a little nervous here. How do you ensure that buyers do not 'cheat' you of your bag? I have read about how PP tend to side buyers so I want to prepare myself before I list the item for sale. I have some scenarios in my mind (quite paranoid i know!), eg buyer claims I send a different bag, damaged bag or a fake bag etc etc. How do I protect myself in such cases? I will be getting insurance for the full price of the bag which is soo costly, but I guess I should not save on that? Any other precautions I should take?


 
Oh I know exactly how you feel. I have read horrible stories! Anyway, I only sold one bag that was expensive - a Chloe paraty. I was nervous for the same reasons as you. What I did was take many photos, the seriel number of the bag, the logo, I even included authentication email from Chloe (I emailed them with the photos of the bag & they stated the bag was authentic). Then when when my item sold on bonanza, I sent a friendly message to the buyer to please confirm that she received Black Chloe Paraty seriel number xxxxx as soon as she receives it. That way she immediately confirmed that the bag in the photos that I sent with that seriel number was the one that she received. 

Sometimes people panic for spending so much on a bag or get buyers remorse a few days later or even don't like the bag. Or they are just scamming. But I have found that most people are generally nice and honest. 

Definately take out insurance! Also signature confirmation. I know that is expensive, but so worth it. Another piece of advice: With a big price item, I really would only sell to buyers with enough positive feedback so that you can see how they have dealt with transactions. I know it is very tempting to sell to someone with no feedback, but the right person for your bag will come along sooner or later. Sorry to offend anyone with little or no feedback (I once had no feedback & someone trusted me) - I know it does not mean they are not honest, but I would feel better selling an expensive item to someone with an excellent and consistent feedback history.  Also stick to the same country you live in.  It just seems so risky to go through customs with an expensive bag and also very expensive with fees & shipping for everyone involved.

Good luck!


----------



## whateve

I want to return an item using first class postage with delivery confirmation. The post office won't let you buy first class postage online through their website but I know you can do it through paypal. However, I don't know how to do it for an item I didn't sell other than to pretend that I am sending another package to a buyer and changing the address. I don't want to do this because then the buyer will get an email about it being sent and will get very confused. So how do I buy first class postage through paypal for an item I didn't sell?


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> I recently spied an item on the bay I'd like.  I messaged the seller for more photos. She sent the photos but stated she noticed I was outside the UK and she doesn't ship outside the uk.  I thanked her for the photos and moved on. I noticed no bids on the item and asked if she'd consider shipping outside the UK and she agreed if I pay extra for sig conf and tracking.  She replied after the auction ended and offered me a bin higher than the starting bid.  Had she agreed earlier I would have bid and been happy.  Q: When no one bids on your item and someone asks about it, do you offer a higher price than the start bid or offer the start bid?


No, but maybe she is worried about the higher cost of the shipping. I know you are paying for it but she still runs a greater risk of extra charges if you return it or dispute it for some reason. That is the main reason I don't ship out of the country.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I want to return an item using first class postage with delivery confirmation. The post office won't let you buy first class postage online through their website but I know you can do it through paypal. However, I don't know how to do it for an item I didn't sell other than to pretend that I am sending another package to a buyer and changing the address. I don't want to do this because then the buyer will get an email about it being sent and will get very confused. So how do I buy first class postage through paypal for an item I didn't sell?


https://www.paypal.com/shipnow


----------



## Bratty1919

I have two Prada bags that are in very poor condition and should probably be thrown away.   But I still have the authenticity cards for both of them. Is it OK to sell the cards on Ebay w/o the bags? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> I have two Prada bags that are in very poor condition and should probably be thrown away.   But I still have the authenticity cards for both of them. Is it OK to sell the cards on Ebay w/o the bags? TIA!


No, there's no valid reason for selling cards or for someone to buy them. And that's why they're against ebay policy to sell them. They considered to be "prohibited accessories" as items that encourage infringement.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/prohibited-accessories.html


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> https://www.paypal.com/shipnow


Thanks. I know I have used this before but I can never find it again.


----------



## poopsie

Bratty1919 said:


> I have two Prada bags that are in very poor condition and should probably be thrown away.   But I still have the authenticity cards for both of them. Is it OK to sell the cards on Ebay w/o the bags? TIA!




Are they cervo luxe by any chance?


----------



## bexy

Hi, I remember seeing a thread with a list of trusted eBay sellers that sell authentic bags, but I don't know which forum it was in.  If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Bratty1919

poopsie2 said:


> Are they cervo luxe by any chance?



No- one is a small lavender nylon-the other is a vintage tapestry. I think I will just list them together for cheap to get rid of them- I can bear to destroy the bags, especially since the cards and dust bags are still perfectly good


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> I have two Prada bags that are in very poor condition and should probably be thrown away.   But I still have the authenticity cards for both of them. Is it OK to sell the cards on Ebay w/o the bags? TIA!





BeenBurned said:


> No, there's no valid reason for selling cards or for someone to buy them. And that's why they're against ebay policy to sell them. They considered to be "prohibited accessories" as items that encourage infringement.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/prohibited-accessories.html





Bratty1919 said:


> No- one is a small lavender nylon-the other is a vintage tapestry. I think I will just list them together for cheap to get rid of them- I can bear to destroy the bags, especially since the cards and dust bags are still perfectly good


Why would someone buy authenticity cards? 

Did you see the policy in the link above?






*Not allowed*


Accessories or packaging without the accompanying product. Examples include:

Dust bags

Plastic tags (including a tag with a serial number)

Ribbons

Tissue paper


Box for a branded watch without the accompanying watch

Empty jewelry pouch, tin, or other container that may be used to hold and sell a similar or identical product

Warranty or certificate (blank, valid, or expired) without the accompanying product


----------



## Bratty1919

I know- that's why I'm going to sell them WITH the bags 



BeenBurned said:


> Why would someone buy authenticity cards?
> 
> Did you see the policy in the link above?
> 
> pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icons/iconNotAllowed_25x25.gif
> *Not allowed*
> 
> 
> Accessories or packaging without the accompanying product. Examples include:
> Dust bags
> Plastic tags (including a tag with a serial number)
> Ribbons
> Tissue paper
> 
> Box for a branded watch without the accompanying watch
> Empty jewelry pouch, tin, or other container that may be used to hold and sell a similar or identical product
> Warranty or certificate (blank, valid, or expired) without the accompanying product


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> I know- that's why I'm going to sell them WITH the bags


Ah, I see. I misunderstood your post when you said you "can bear to destroy the bags." I thought you were disposing of the bags.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> Ah, I see. I misunderstood your post when you said you "can bear to destroy the bags." I thought you were disposing of the bags.



Sorry- I meant to write "I can't bear"


----------



## dizizit

Hi... newbie seller here
Question: I didn't sell an item - when I listed it, I uploaded 4 photos (1 free + 3 photos at 15 cents each) -- do I still get charged with 45 cents even if item didn't sell?


----------



## threadbender

dizizit said:


> Hi... newbie seller here
> Question: I didn't sell an item - when I listed it, I uploaded 4 photos (1 free + 3 photos at 15 cents each) -- do I still get charged with 45 cents even if item didn't sell?



As far as I know, you do. If you just load one photo and put the rest in your description, it will save you some money.


----------



## dizizit

^ok thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

All of my auctions are U.S. bidders only (the settings are set in the listings). I just got a message from a Ebayer registered in Germany but also lives in the states and has a PP address in the states as well. The buyer wants to know it they would be able to bid on my item since they have a PP address in U.S. too. Does anyone now if this buyer would actually be able to bid on the listing or would it be rejected since the are registered in Germany? Thanks


----------



## Bratty1919

NANI1972 said:


> All of my auctions are U.S. bidders only (the settings are set in the listings). I just got a message from a Ebayer registered in Germany but also lives in the states and has a PP address in the states as well. The buyer wants to know it they would be able to bid on my item since they have a PP address in U.S. too. Does anyone now if this buyer would actually be able to bid on the listing or would it be rejected since the are registered in Germany? Thanks



I would think that they could. Be careful though, if you choose to sell to them. Be sure that they have a confirmed PP address. Sometimes (not always, but it does happen!) these types of set-ups are the work of scammers. So just be careful!


----------



## Bratty1919

carlpsmom said:


> As far as I know, you do. If you just load one photo and put the rest in your description, it will save you some money.


For some categories, you get a free or heavily discounted re-list. Other than that, yes you'd have to pay.


----------



## NANI1972

Bratty1919 said:


> I would think that they could. Be careful though, if you choose to sell to them. Be sure that they have a confirmed PP address. Sometimes (not always, but it does happen!) these types of set-ups are the work of scammers. So just be careful!


  I had already messaged them back stating that above all else it has to be a confirmed PP address. But thanks for the heads up. I just told them to try and bid and see what happens.....


----------



## noshoepolish

You can put her on the Buyer Exemption List.


----------



## camomile89

hi. (not sure if i post this in the right place)

have a question that perhaps theres a paypal expert here who can help me with. if i buy a balenciaga bag from a local listing in france (off ebay transaction) in which the seller has sent me a paypal invoice for the amount (and i pay through the seller's invoice - the seller is also located in europe with a european paypal account just like mine). My questions is am i covered under the paypal buyer protection when i pay off ebay and through the seller's invoice with an EU paypal account? i hope i did make it sound too complicated. English is not my first language  

please any help will be truly appreciated. thank you very much in advance


----------



## nillacobain

Anyone else is experiencing issues with Ebay.UK right now? I was listing an item, it kicked me out and I can't log in anymore.


----------



## NANI1972

noshoepolish said:


> You can put her on the Buyer Exemption List.



Not sure if you are answering my question or not, but if I thought about this already and wondered if I would be ok still sending to her U.S. address as long as it is confirmed?


----------



## noshoepolish

If the buyer is registered in a country to which you do not ship, they (I believe) cannot place a bid.  It does not matter what addresses are in their PayPal account.  That is why you would want to put them on your exemption list.  Of course this is providing you believe them.

Also, if there are no posts in between, the poster is usually answering the one immediately above it.



NANI1972 said:


> Not sure if you are answering my question or not, but if I thought about this already and wondered if I would be ok still sending to her U.S. address as long as it is confirmed?


----------



## littlerock

camomile89 said:


> hi. (not sure if i post this in the right place)
> 
> have a question that perhaps theres a paypal expert here who can help me with. if i buy a balenciaga bag from a local listing in france (off ebay transaction) in which the seller has sent me a paypal invoice for the amount (and i pay through the seller's invoice - the seller is also located in europe with a european paypal account just like mine). My questions is am i covered under the paypal buyer protection when i pay off ebay and through the seller's invoice with an EU paypal account? i hope i did make it sound too complicated. English is not my first language
> 
> please any help will be truly appreciated. thank you very much in advance



You should be but to make sure, go to the transaction page in your paypal account. What does it say under the details? Does it say "ok to ship" or is there any mention of buyer/ seller protection? YOu can also call paypal just to be sure.

Just remember, use a good shipping service that provides tracking & signature confirmation. If it's expensive, get insurance.


----------



## camomile89

littlerock said:


> You should be but to make sure, go to the transaction page in your paypal account. What does it say under the details? Does it say "ok to ship" or is there any mention of buyer/ seller protection? YOu can also call paypal just to be sure.
> 
> Just remember, use a good shipping service that provides tracking & signature confirmation. If it's expensive, get insurance.




thank you for your reply littlerock. it doesnt say anything in my paypal transaction details page regarding buyer seller protections. i did some research and found that i am only covered if i pay through the send money for goods button or if i pay through the seller's paypal checkout flow. i paid through the invoice that the seller sent me so now im wondering if this invoice is considered the seller's checkout flow or not. any ideas? thanks again for your knowledge i really do appreciate it


----------



## MarneeB

camomile89 said:


> thank you for your reply littlerock. it doesnt say anything in my paypal transaction details page regarding buyer seller protections. i did some research and found that i am only covered if i pay through the send money for goods button or if i pay through the seller's paypal checkout flow. i paid through the invoice that the seller sent me so now im wondering if this invoice is considered the seller's checkout flow or not. any ideas? thanks again for your knowledge i really do appreciate it


 

If you paid through paypal (whether it was also through ebay or not) you should be covered with paypal's buyer protection.


----------



## camomile89

MarneeB said:


> If you paid through paypal (whether it was also through ebay or not) you should be covered with paypal's buyer protection.




thats great to hear thank you so much for your insight. i was scared that it would be different for EU paypal accounts and for paying through invoice. im more relieved hearing that now. thanks again


----------



## MarneeB

camomile89 said:


> thats great to hear thank you so much for your insight. i was scared that it would be different for EU paypal accounts and for paying through invoice. im more relieved hearing that now. thanks again


 

I'm in the U.S. so not as familiar with paypal's rules/policies for other countries, but have always been led to believe that paypal offers the same buyer protection everywhere. I think you'll be just fine. You might be able to log into your paypal account where it shows you paid and see more information on this. It might state in there how you're protected, etc.

Also wanted to add that I purchased something from a website outside of my country and used paypal to pay a little while back. When I received the item is was not what was advertised so I filed a SNAD with paypal and they refunded me my money as soon as I sent the item back (with tracking to prove the seller received it). I was very happy with how quickly paypal settled things for me.


----------



## NANI1972

noshoepolish said:


> If the buyer is registered in a country to which you do not ship, they (I believe) cannot place a bid.  It does not matter what addresses are in their PayPal account.  That is why you would want to put them on your exemption list.  Of course this is providing you believe them.
> 
> Also, if there are no posts in between, the poster is usually answering the one immediately above it.



Umm ok thanks just making sure you were directing the response to me.


----------



## wulie

Just checking, as I hope the seller will respond to my request to return (exposed piping not disclosed ), however should it come to opening a case, I'd be better with ebay for SNAD.....? (rather than paypal) 
TIA!


----------



## noshoepolish

You will file on eBay.  PayPal is for INR.


----------



## wulie

That's what I though, noshoepolish, thanks for confirming.


----------



## noshoepolish

It directs you when you go to the "Solve a Problem" or whatever the link is in the drop down menu.


----------



## CrazyLV

hey guys,

I need your help!!

Is there anyone here whom have been received message before from 'BonanzaTom' from bonanza website? 

at first I thought this person is spam or real person from Bonanza team?
coz this email contain saying that my items are FAKE!!!

despite my items has not moved well or not sold coz no one interested my old stuff!!
My items are authenticity and MONOGRAM MAT that's discontinued line yet they are saying that that line is FAKE FAKE FAKE!!!

I just checked my booth items already DISSAPEARED!!!
Do I have to respond or ignore this email???

TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

CrazyLV said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I need your help!!
> 
> Is there anyone here whom have been received message before from 'BonanzaTom' from bonanza website?
> 
> at first I thought this person is spam or real person from Bonanza team?
> coz this email contain saying that my items are FAKE!!!
> 
> despite my items has not moved well or not sold coz no one interested my old stuff!!
> My items are authenticity and MONOGRAM MAT that's discontinued line yet they are saying that that line is FAKE FAKE FAKE!!!
> 
> I just checked my booth items already DISSAPEARED!!!
> Do I have to respond or ignore this email???
> 
> TIA


It doesn't sound like a spam message. Bonanza Tom is one of the "Bonz boys" who responds to various reports, support questions, etc.

It sounds as though your items were reported as fake, just as is often the case on ebay.

If you have items that were questioned as to authenticity, I recommend you post the required pictures in the appropriate "authenticate this  (fill in the blank w/brand) " thread. 

If the items are deemed to be authentic, you can email Tom with the link to the auhtentication(s) and he'll allow you to repost your listings.


----------



## CrazyLV

BeenBurned said:


> It doesn't sound like a spam message. Bonanza Tom is one of the "Bonz boys" who responds to various reports, support questions, etc.
> 
> It sounds as though your items were reported as fake, just as is often the case on ebay.
> 
> If you have items that were questioned as to authenticity, I recommend you post the required pictures in the appropriate "authenticate this  (fill in the blank w/brand) " thread.
> 
> If the items are deemed to be authentic, you can email Tom with the link to the auhtentication(s) and he'll allow you to repost your listings.




frankly I didn't keep tracking check authenticity thread at past in the case the customer asking for my item because I am not allowed to post myself there, only I told them about this website so I didn't keep check who's who asking

I will reply to him maybe likely I lost my case due 'weak' and 'bad grammar' anyho will try explain to him

thanks for your help


----------



## BeenBurned

CrazyLV said:


> frankly I didn't keep tracking check authenticity thread at past in the case the customer asking for my item because I am not allowed to post myself there, only I told them about this website so I didn't keep check who's who asking
> 
> I will reply to him maybe likely I lost my case due 'weak' and 'bad grammar' anyho will try explain to him
> 
> thanks for your help


Explain that English isn't your first language so you might having trouble conveying what you're trying to say, but if your item(s) are authentic and someone is saying they aren't I wouldn't go down without a fight!


----------



## whateve

I bought an item listed as New with tags but when I got it, there were several damaged areas. The seller agreed to take it back but refused to refund the shipping. I am out the shipping fee plus the amount it cost me to ship it back. I am peeved because I wouldn't be out anything if she hadn't lied about the item's condition. Am I out of line if I give negative feedback?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi all,

I recently switched to BIN/OBO auctions on ebay to try and avoid npb. For BIN I require direct payment but is there anyway to have the same requirement if you accept an offer? Do they have 4 days to pay once I accept?  

Ebay rules say after an auction you have 4 days to pay.  If a seller states in their auction that payment is required after 24 or anytime before 4 days or they will relist the item, are they in their rights?

Thanks


----------



## noshoepolish

You cannot have immediate payment with an offer.


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently switched to BIN/OBO auctions on ebay to try and avoid npb. For BIN I require direct payment but is there anyway to have the same requirement if you accept an offer? Do they have 4 days to pay once I accept?
> 
> Ebay rules say after an auction you have 4 days to pay.  If a seller states in their auction that payment is required after 24 or anytime before 4 days or they will relist the item, are they in their rights?
> 
> Thanks





noshoepolish said:


> You cannot have immediate payment with an offer.


IPR doesn't work with b.o.

Sellers can request payment within whatever timeframe they want but since ebay allows 4 days, it's a moot point to _require_ it sooner. 

And if a seller relists before the 4 days and sells the item to a new buyer, then the initial buyer pays on the 4th day, that seller risks an unhappy buyer who will probably neg as a NPS.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> IPR doesn't work with b.o.
> 
> Sellers can request payment within whatever timeframe they want but since ebay allows 4 days, it's a moot point to _require_ it sooner.
> 
> And if a seller relists before the 4 days and sells the item to a new buyer, then the initial buyer pays on the 4th day, that seller risks an unhappy buyer who will probably neg as a NPS.


 
Thank you noshoepolish and BB!!


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you noshoepolish and BB!!


You're welcome.


----------



## jessicalistic

BeenBurned said:


> but if your item(s) are authentic and someone is saying they aren't I wouldn't go down without a fight!



I recently intended to purchase a Speedy 30 ebene, but I went to see it first to check authenticity for myself. The girl got it from her boyfriend and truly believes it to be real. While I am no expert, it seemed like a few details were off. I don't want to seem rude since I think she genuinely believe it is authentic, but I also don't want someone else to buy a fake thinking it's real. What should I do? It's on a Dutch site similar to eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

jessicalistic said:


> I recently intended to purchase a Speedy 30 ebene, but I went to see it first to check authenticity for myself. The girl got it from her boyfriend and truly believes it to be real. While I am no expert, it seemed like a few details were off. I don't want to seem rude since I think she genuinely believe it is authentic, but I also don't want someone else to buy a fake thinking it's real. What should I do? It's on a Dutch site similar to eBay.


Post the listing in the Authentic this LV thread. Be sure to read post #1 of the thread and make sure you post in the proper format and include all the pictures necessary for authentication.


----------



## jail_to_fake

Does anybody know what's going on with this seller on ebay (j0annesim (39 items sold)?
Is selling fake Isabel Marant sneakers on eBay for u$$ 199 and u$s 158, I reported the item but still there.




2012 Isabel Marant Sneaker Casual women's boots
Lower Price Free Shipping Limited Time Special offer

Item condition:	New with box
Time left:	24d 20h (Mar 29, 201213:23:44 PDT)
Quantity:	
More than 10 available
Price:	US $199.00	
Buy It Now
Shipping:	FREE Expedited Shipping from outside US 

See details about international shipping here. 
Delivery:	
Estimated between Tue. Mar. 6 and Fri. Mar. 9 
Returns:	
14 days money back, buyer pays return shipping | Read return policy details
Learn moreabout eBay Buyer Protection - opens in a new window or tab

Seller info
Member id j0annesim ( Feedback Score Of 39)  
100% Positive feedback
Save this seller
See other items from this seller
Other item info


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Just curious if anyone can tell me how long it typically takes PP to make their decision on a SNAD dispute once they have all the info from both Buyer and Seller?


----------



## Hallie126

I just put a bunch of my stuff up on ebay and for some reason, three of my items are not showing up in my booth?

when i went to post 2 out of the 3 missing items, ebay did that whole 'are these items authentic' thing, but my items are absolutely authentic and I have no idea why the rest of the items in my booth are showing up, but these 3 are not??

when I sent my sister direct links to the items so she could check, she was able to see them. but they still don't show up in my booth.

on my phone, the items do show up in my ebay app. and the app does say that I have 7 active items, which is the number of items that I have in my booth right now. however on the computer, it's only the 4 items that show up since three of them seem to be missing. 

anyone have any idea why?? any advice would be greatly appreciated, i've sold on ebay before (& have 100% positive feedback) but I'm still kind of a newb when it comes to all the kinks & errors.


----------



## mangotree

I'd be really grateful if someone could help me out with a question about combined shipping. I've just sold 2 items to the same buyer, after the auction finishes the buyer has emailed me requesting combined shipping. Should I offer it? How do I do so without losing seller protection, especially as I'd only have 1 tracking number not 2? Thanks in advance, any advice is much appreciated


----------



## BeenBurned

mangotree said:


> I'd be really grateful if someone could help me out with a question about combined shipping. I've just sold 2 items to the same buyer, after the auction finishes the buyer has emailed me requesting combined shipping. Should I offer it? How do I do so without losing seller protection, especially as I'd only have 1 tracking number not 2? Thanks in advance, any advice is much appreciated


Has the buyer paid yet? 

If they were paid already and on separate invoices, don't combine shipping. 

Both ebay and Bonz have mechanisms where buyers can make one payment for 2 different items but a combined invoice must be done before any payment is made.


----------



## mangotree

BeenBurned said:


> Has the buyer paid yet?
> 
> If they were paid already and on separate invoices, don't combine shipping.
> 
> Both ebay and Bonz have mechanisms where buyers can make one payment for 2 different items but a combined invoice must be done before any payment is made.




They haven't paid yet. If I send a combined invoice am I protected as a seller for both items? Thanks


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes, as long as the combined weight is fairly close.


----------



## msliu22

Hi this is a quick question, and sorry if it's been asked before (I did some snooping and couldn't find an answer).  But I bid and won on an Isabel Marant shirt in the heat of the moment before realizing that I believe it's fake.  Upon closer inspection the tag looks off, I've never seen this particular item sold by an authorized dealer, and this seller seems to have a fishy past (multiple user names, lots of clothing w/the the same Isabel Marant label on it).  The ladies on the Isabel Marant thread thought it looked fishy before her and I recently found some old posts about this seller.  

I haven't paid for the item yet.  What is the best way to go about this?  Should I contact the seller first or try to go ahead and report the item to ebay?  Thanks!


----------



## Alice1979

I have some questions regarding sending invoice. A buyer from Ukraine asks me to send her an invoice with a US address. I notice that under creating an invoice page, there is an option of inputting a billing/shipping address, may I assume this is where I enter her US address? Will I be protected by shipping to her US address? TIA!


----------



## Bratty1919

Alice1979 said:


> I have some questions regarding sending invoice. A buyer from Ukraine asks me to send her an invoice with a US address. I notice that under creating an invoice page, there is an option of inputting a billing/shipping address, may I assume this is where I enter her US address? Will I be protected by shipping to her US address? TIA!



Are you using E-bay or another site?


----------



## Bratty1919

msliu22 said:


> Hi this is a quick question, and sorry if it's been asked before (I did some snooping and couldn't find an answer).  But I bid and won on an Isabel Marant shirt in the heat of the moment before realizing that I believe it's fake.  Upon closer inspection the tag looks off, I've never seen this particular item sold by an authorized dealer, and this seller seems to have a fishy past (multiple user names, lots of clothing w/the the same Isabel Marant label on it).  The ladies on the Isabel Marant thread thought it looked fishy before her and I recently found some old posts about this seller.
> 
> I haven't paid for the item yet.  What is the best way to go about this?  Should I contact the seller first or try to go ahead and report the item to ebay?  Thanks!



As you can read in other threads, once you buy an item from E-bay, you are under contract to pay for it. You should do an authentication request prior to bidding, or after paying for and receiving the item. Otherwise, the seller can file an NPB complaint against you. Enough of those can get you in trouble w/ E-bay!


----------



## Alice1979

Bratty1919 said:


> Are you using E-bay or another site?



The merchandise is sold under Bonanza, and the buyer asked me to send her a separate invoice with a US address that she provided.


----------



## Goldfish1018

Cinderela said:


> Is it bad etiquette to ask what the reserve price of an item is?  I am the only bidder on some items about to end and the status is "reserve not met".  Instead of waiting around, would it be appropriate to contact the seller and ask for the reserve price, adding that if it is within my budget, I will BIN and pay immediately?
> 
> Would it be proper to respond to a seller (that sent all pics I requested) with thanks and the reason I'm not bidding on her item?  I really do appreciate the time and effort she took to respond to my request.
> 
> And, lastly, a procedure question.  If an item is currently in an auction, how can it still be BIN?  What happens if I make a BIN offer?
> 
> I treat sellers the way I would like to be treated (until they prove they don't deserve it, anyway!) and would love a seller to comment.
> 
> Sellers are all different in how they view these things. If you have a question, whether it is the price or to ask if they will do a BIN even though one is not listed then ask. The worst that can happen is they don't answer or say no. Don't forget they want to sell - albeit for the best price possible.
> 
> As to responding to a seller who has sent more pictures etc, I would say an acknowledgement is common curtesy (which can be lacking on eBay) and knowing your reasons for not bidding may help them.


----------



## heatdepot

Can a mod here please allow me to post a new thread since I've met all the requirements? 

Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Mods don't have anything to do w/ permissions. It's defaulted in the software. You should be able to now.


----------



## CrayonMarks

See chat thread.


----------



## sharilie

Hi! 

I bought a bag of ebay which isn't in the descriped condition. I contacted the seller for returning it and he says the bag is all fine. Now my question is should I file a snad claim trough ebay or paypal?

Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

If he said to return it you do not need to file.  If he is arguing with you, SNADs go through eBay.


----------



## bloggingbeauty

Sort of a rant... I sell mostly old designer items I don't want/use anymore (ie. Juicy Couture, Coach...etc) and sometimes clothing. What can you do if you haven't received feedback? I'm awaiting feedback for 4 items I sold and all of them have been received by the buyer. I thought everything went smoothly with these transactions, but yet no feedback. What can you do in a situation like this- just wait it out until you receive the feedback?


----------



## noshoepolish

Wait it out.  If PayPal is holding your money, call them and let them know DC/SC is showing delivered.


----------



## threadbender

I haven't received any feedback for the last few items I have sold. I do not sell much, so my stars won't show yet. lol Oh well, better than mediocre feedback or stars!


----------



## poopsie

Whatever you do don't ask the buyers for fb!!!!! LOL


----------



## katev

I have a question about half.com. Everytime I sign on to ebay these annoying half.com coupons start popping up, usually advertising used textbooks. It's been a long time since I was in school so I would like to block or discontinue these coupons - does anyone know how to do that? Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

sharilie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought a bag of ebay which isn't in the descriped condition. I contacted the seller for returning it and he says the bag is all fine. Now my question is should I file a snad claim trough ebay or paypal?
> 
> Thanks!



You can do either- I have had much better luck w/ PP customer service, though. When the IVR asks for "a short phrase to describe issue" just say "dispute". You should be through to the right department,  w/ little to no hold. Hope this helps...


----------



## lofty

I need to rant badly, I am really frustrated with ebay. As a new seller, there are tons of restrictions set on me! I have a Chanel bag listed for sale on ebay, and I am restricted from listing any other designer items for the next 30 days (unless I list it WITHOUT stating the brand name in the title, which doesn't make sense if I want to sell designer items). I contacted ebay and was told I need to build up my seller reputation first before such limits are removed. So fine, I will stick with it. Today, I tried to edit my current listing for my Chanel bag and I am not allowed to due to the same restriction! I contacted ebay again and they gave the same reason. I said this is my ONLY listing and I am just trying to edit it, not adding a new listing for another bag!! They said I have to remove the brand name "Chanel" in order to do so. I was so frustrated, I told them my listing is currently active, so if I don't edit it, I will not have any problems?? I am off to bonanza, geez.


----------



## glowingface

hi all.... This new ebay listing form is crazy!!

I used it and it keeps saying "please provide correct information on highlighted area" but NONE of the area is Highlighted!!!

How do I list my items??

Also, it says there is switching option to go back to old format of forms...I see NONE. I changed Browser, deleted cookies...every possible thing... but no luck.

Please can anyone help in providing info regarding posting items using new form.

Thank you


----------



## glowingface

bloggingbeauty said:


> Sort of a rant... I sell mostly old designer items I don't want/use anymore (ie. Juicy Couture, Coach...etc) and sometimes clothing. What can you do if you haven't received feedback? I'm awaiting feedback for 4 items I sold and all of them have been received by the buyer. I thought everything went smoothly with these transactions, but yet no feedback. What can you do in a situation like this- just wait it out until you receive the feedback?


 
yeah....many of them just don;t leave any!! All we can do is send 2 friendly reminders....and wait...


----------



## Goldfish1018

With regard to feedback I would just leave it. People might leave neutral or negative if you push and that is worse than none. I find only about half leave feedback


----------



## mjsmurf77

Does anyone know how much time eBay gives a buyer to open a dispute? I sold a couple of fragile (inexpensive) items to a buyer a few months ago and she just contacted me that one of them was broken when it was delivered and she's (obviously) not happy. It's been more than 60 days since she won the auction, and I'm wondering why she's just getting around to contacting me now. I had to open an unpaid item dispute to get her to pay me, so I'm wondering if she's just trying to scam me. Do buyers have forever to open a dispute or is there a limit? TIA to anyone who knows the answer!


----------



## BeenBurned

mjsmurf77 said:


> Does anyone know how much time eBay gives a buyer to open a dispute? I sold a couple of fragile (inexpensive) items to a buyer a few months ago and she just contacted me that one of them was broken when it was delivered and she's (obviously) not happy. It's been more than 60 days since she won the auction, and I'm wondering why she's just getting around to contacting me now. I had to open an unpaid item dispute to get her to pay me, so I'm wondering if she's just trying to scam me. Do buyers have forever to open a dispute or is there a limit? TIA to anyone who knows the answer!


She's too late. She had 45 days to open a case so unless ebay completely disregards its own policy, the buyer is SOL.


----------



## CocoB

Hi all - 
I have an ebay question. I sell occasionally (I have about 220 feedback, most for selling) and I've never had a problem with a transaction. I recently sold a new with tags tory burch dress. I inspect all of my items - this was mine - I bought it while pregnant but it never fit me right after I had my son. In any event, it sold, and I received a msg. from the buyer that the dress had a number of snags (which so help me were not present when I sent it) and asked that I refund her $.

I asked that she return the dress - and I received it today. It has two HUGE pulls right across the front, and I think that the seller did it. In addition, she peeled the price sticker (which was large) from the tag. 

Do I have any recourse? I called ebay but they weren't helpful. Should I just suck it up and return her $?


----------



## poopsie

CocoB said:


> Hi all -
> I have an ebay question. I sell occasionally (I have about 220 feedback, most for selling) and I've never had a problem with a transaction. I recently sold a new with tags tory burch dress. I inspect all of my items - this was mine - I bought it while pregnant but it never fit me right after I had my son. In any event, it sold, and I received a msg. from the buyer that the dress had a number of snags (which so help me were not present when I sent it) and asked that I refund her $.
> 
> I asked that she return the dress - and I received it today. It has two HUGE pulls right across the front, and I think that the seller did it. In addition, she peeled the price sticker (which was large) from the tag.
> 
> Do I have any recourse? I called ebay but they weren't helpful. Should I just suck it up and return her $?



Does it look like she 'rented' it?

Sadly, you will probably just have to refund her the purchase price. I wouldn't refund shipping either way if the dress was not as you sent it out.

Sorry!


----------



## CocoB

poopsie2 said:


> Does it look like she 'rented' it?
> 
> Sadly, you will probably just have to refund her the purchase price. I wouldn't refund shipping either way if the dress was not as you sent it out.
> 
> Sorry!



Thanks for your help. That's what I thought. In the meantime, though, she opened a case, which I escalated - so ebay will now make the decision. Either way, she ruined the dress....happily, it was only $97.


----------



## poopsie

Since she opened a case, if she wins she will be refunded the original shipping. 

When it is over, maybe post her ID so she can hopefully be thwarted in further shopping attempts


----------



## BeenBurned

CocoB said:


> Thanks for your help. That's what I thought. In the meantime, though, she opened a case, which I escalated - so ebay will now make the decision. Either way, she ruined the dress....happily, it was only $97.


As a seller, it's rarely to your benefit to escalate. Now that it's been done, respond to the dispute about the snags and tag damage and wait for ebay's response.

As Poopsie said, if they find in her favor, she'll get her full purchase price back(including shipping). Return shipping will be at her own expense.


----------



## poopsie

BeenBurned said:


> As a seller, it's rarely to your benefit to escalate. Now that it's been done, respond to the dispute about the snags and tag damage and wait for ebay's response.
> 
> As Poopsie said, if they find in her favor, she'll get her full purchase price back(including shipping). Return shipping will be at her own expense.




With the way Ebay has been brutalizing sellers lately, it probably doesn't matter who escalates first


----------



## mjsmurf77

BeenBurned said:


> She's too late. She had 45 days to open a case so unless ebay completely disregards its own policy, the buyer is SOL.


 
Thanks much!  I thought so, but I couldn't find that anywhere on eBay.


----------



## avivacouture

X
Please always search first, there are many topics on this. Also, please do not mention items you wish to sell.


----------



## avivacouture

avivacouture said:


> X
> Please always search first, there are many topics on this. Also, please do not mention items you wish to sell.


Thanks for the note.  Is there a reference page on this site that elaborates on what you can say and not say on this forum other than mentioning the names of the bags i would like to sell?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I did a search for this but am terrible at finding the answers. 

How do I block buyers on ebay again? Thanks luvs.


----------



## Hathor1015

Wow! Kinda off topic but I just watched the people's court and the judge ruled against eBay and in favor of the Seller!!! The buyer tried to say that the ring was not a real VCA and eBay orignally sided with the buyer saying it wasn't authentic, even though the seller had ALL the paperwork and an independent varification!!! the judge called the maker and got a straight story!! Tuns out the ring was real, in the end, she had the buyer buy the ring back and the seller got her money ,,,


----------



## BeenBurned

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I did a search for this but am terrible at finding the answers.
> 
> How do I block buyers on ebay again? Thanks luvs.


http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=um.re`j4573<


----------



## BeenBurned

Hathor1015 said:


> Wow! Kinda off topic but I just watched the people's court and the judge ruled against eBay and in favor of the Seller!!! The buyer tried to say that the ring was not a real VCA and eBay orignally sided with the buyer saying it wasn't authentic, even though the seller had ALL the paperwork and an independent varification!!! the judge called the maker and got a straight story!! Tuns out the ring was real, in the end, she had the buyer buy the ring back and the seller got her money ,,,


LOL! There was a long discussion about that show: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/snad-paypal-claim-on-peoples-court-712283.html


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

BeenBurned said:


> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=um.re`j4573<



Phew! Thank you my luv


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hathor1015 said:


> Wow! Kinda off topic but I just watched the people's court and the judge ruled against eBay and in favor of the Seller!!! The buyer tried to say that the ring was not a real VCA and eBay orignally sided with the buyer saying it wasn't authentic, even though the seller had ALL the paperwork and an independent varification!!! the judge called the maker and got a straight story!! Tuns out the ring was real, in the end, she had the buyer buy the ring back and the seller got her money ,,,



I remember an episode where the buyer sued the seller for selling him an electronic item (I forget) but all he got was the box. The seller said the buyer did not read the auction close enough as the item was just the box...of course in a misleading way.

J. Milian went off!!! Love her. She called the seller a pig, and a liar, and the lowest class of human, etc.... She gives it.


----------



## 336

Hi guys, I sold a bag on eBay a week ago for 1k+, the buyer said she would send me payment via bank deposit; this was over a week ago.

She's from Canada and I'm in Australia. She claims she sent payment and she's quite angry that I haven't received it? I know.

I haven't received any payment, and I've opened up a payment not received thingy on eBay. She's getting quite annoyed and she has my address and all my bank details and she keeps telling me so.

Can I just block her and relist? Or do I have to inform eBay? She's becoming quite annoying.


----------



## BeenBurned

336 said:


> Hi guys, I sold a bag on eBay a week ago for 1k+, the buyer said she would send me payment via bank deposit; this was over a week ago.
> 
> She's from Canada and I'm in Australia. She claims she sent payment and she's quite angry that I haven't received it? I know.
> 
> I haven't received any payment, and I've opened up a payment not received thingy on eBay. She's getting quite annoyed and she has my address and all my bank details and she keeps telling me so.
> 
> Can I just block her and relist? Or do I have to inform eBay? She's becoming quite annoying.


She can't claim non-receipt unless and until she can prove that she made payment. 

Is it possible that she wired the money to the incorrect bank account? She might have copied a number incorrectly and the money could be sitting in limbo somewhere. 

Work with her and suggest she call her bank to either recall the transfer or find out where it went.


----------



## lovedove

Are there any helpful hint or tips when buying concert tickets on ebay?  The show I'm interested in is a month away and I'm keeping an eye on a few ebay listings.


----------



## 336

BeenBurned said:


> She can't claim non-receipt unless and until she can prove that she made payment.
> 
> Is it possible that she wired the money to the incorrect bank account? She might have copied a number incorrectly and the money could be sitting in limbo somewhere.
> 
> Work with her and suggest she call her bank to either recall the transfer or find out where it went.



It's been three weeks. The first time she claimed to have made payment and gave me a receipt number even though she didn't have my account number and now she's claiming she sent off payment. She keeps asking for my email to work it out :S


----------



## 336

Ok so I just closed the case for non paying bidder; can she still leave me negative feedback?


----------



## BeenBurned

336 said:


> Ok so I just closed the case for non paying bidder; can she still leave me negative feedback?


No, if you closed the NPB case and if she leaves neg feedback, call ebay. They'll remove the feedback from a buyer that didn't pay.


----------



## dc419

So I listed a hair product on ebay.  In the buy it now listing, I made it so there were several in quantity.  One product got sold (I already received the money through paypal and it is on hold because of their new policy) but later the listing with the remaining products was removed for being "problematic according to the FDA." Will ebay/paypal refund the money to the buyer because the listing for the remaining products were removed?  I was planning on shipping the item out tonight but I'm worried that the money will get refunded. Any advice would be much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Goldfish1018

Let the buyer know the situation and that you are happy to honor the sale as soon as you can be sure eBay won't reverse it. Offer to refund the buyer if they are not happy to wait. This seems fair and is also likely to ensure that the buyer does not leave negative feedback.


----------



## iheartbags012

Is ebay a safe place to sell anymore?  I just feel that in recent years, as a seller, it's gone down the drain...


----------



## ralewi

A co-worker bought a coach bag from ebay and says the handle was wrapped in tissue paper and was in a plastic bag with coach on it.  She showed me her packing slip(she did not have the bag with her) and it looked like the packing slip coach sends with mail orders.  It had the jacksonville, fl address and her name and address was typed on it. I did not think coach sold discontinued bags online.  I was just curious if anyone could an answer.  Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

ralewi said:


> A co-worker bought a coach bag from ebay and says the handle was wrapped in tissue paper and was in a plastic bag with coach on it.  She showed me her packing slip(she did not have the bag with her) and it looked like the packing slip coach sends with mail orders.  It had the jacksonville, fl address and her name and address was typed on it. I did not think coach sold discontinued bags online.  I was just curious if anyone could an answer.  Thanks


Without seeing the bag, the listing, the packaging or anything else, my comments are hypothethical.

There are several possibilities:
1. The ebay seller may have purchased the bag in the past from coach.com and just never used it, thus it might have still been wrapped as it came. Bags from Coach do come with handles wrapped lightly in tissue and hardware often has foam padding on it for protection. 
2. The bag may or may not be authentic. Paperwork can be faked also. Without more information, we don't know.
3. Discontinued items can be ordered from Coach and as long as they still have the item, they'll sell it.


----------



## ralewi

BeenBurned said:


> Without seeing the bag, the listing, the packaging or anything else, my comments are hypothethical.
> 
> There are several possibilities:
> 1. The ebay seller may have purchased the bag in the past from coach.com and just never used it, thus it might have still been wrapped as it came. Bags from Coach do come with handles wrapped lightly in tissue and hardware often has foam padding on it for protection.
> 2. The bag may or may not be authentic. Paperwork can be faked also. Without more information, we don't know.
> 3. Discontinued items can be ordered from Coach and as long as they still have the item, they'll sell it.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Sweet_Bella

Hi,

I'm trying to sell two authentic Louis Vuitton bags  xxxxxxxxxcxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.  feel like I'm getting cheated on eBay. The Final Value Fees are ridiculous and people are constantly trying to bargain and scam. I hope no one takes this personal, I know that not all eBay users are like this but a lot are! I was then browsing this site and found out about Bonanza. I tried to list my Speedy but it's not showing up when I do a general search on the site? Can anyone give me advice? I still love both of these beautiful bags but for personal reasons, it's time to let them go.

I'd really like to be able to sell them securely and make it a smooth transaction for the buyer and myself. I would also like to get what the bag is worth instead of paying all kinds of crazy fees and basically giving away the bag for almost nothing!


----------



## mangotree

Hello, is the policy still that eBay will remove negative or neutral feedback referring to a dispute (e.g had to open paypal case)? I thought it was but couldn't find a mention of it on the eBay help pages. Thanks guys.


----------



## *want it all*

mangotree said:


> Hello, is the policy still that eBay will remove negative or neutral feedback referring to a dispute (e.g had to open paypal case)? I thought it was but couldn't find a mention of it on the eBay help pages. Thanks guys.


Yes.  Any feedback referencing this can be removed.


----------



## BeenBurned

mangotree said:


> Hello, is the policy still that eBay will remove negative or neutral feedback referring to a dispute (e.g had to open paypal case)? I thought it was but couldn't find a mention of it on the eBay help pages. Thanks guys.


http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/feedback-removal.html

The pertinent one:

*eBay may remove or adjust Feedback ratings or comments if:*


The Feedback contains inappropriate comments, or violates one of our Feedback policies.


And the inappropriate comments include: 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/inappropriate-feedback-comments.html





*Not allowed*
                         We don't allow Feedback comments that contain: 


References to eBay or PayPal investigations


----------



## *want it all*

iheartbags012 said:


> Is ebay a safe place to sell anymore?  I just feel that in recent years, as a seller, it's gone down the drain...


Ebay's made it tougher for a seller w/all of its various rule changes, such as not allowing sellers to leave negative feedback and how it invariably sides with buyers in SNAD cases.  If you'd like to get back into selling, be sure to ship items according to guidelines (sig confirmation on $250 and over items; using delivery confirmation; etc).  I'd also advise to ease into selling high end/designer items...  



Sweet_Bella said:


> I was then browsing this site and found out about Bonanza. I tried to list my Speedy but it's not showing up when I do a general search on the site? Can anyone give me advice? I still love both of these beautiful bags but for personal reasons, it's time to let them go.


Even on ebay, your listing may not appear right away, so if it's not searchable on bonanza for quite a while, contact bonanza's customer support team.  I've always gotten quick replies back.


----------



## Sweet_Bella

*want it all* said:


> Ebay's made it tougher for a seller w/all of its various rule changes, such as not allowing sellers to leave negative feedback and how it invariably sides with buyers in SNAD cases.  If you'd like to get back into selling, be sure to ship items according to guidelines (sig confirmation on $250 and over items; using delivery confirmation; etc).  I'd also advise to ease into selling high end/designer items...
> 
> Even on ebay, your listing may not appear right away, so if it's not searchable on bonanza for quite a while, contact bonanza's customer support team.  I've always gotten quick replies back.



*
Thanks, will do!*


----------



## mangotree

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/feedback-removal.html
> 
> The pertinent one:
> 
> eBay may remove or adjust Feedback ratings or comments if:
> 
> 
> [*]The Feedback contains inappropriate comments, or violates one of our Feedback policies.
> 
> 
> 
> And the inappropriate comments include:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/inappropriate-feedback-comments.html
> 
> Not allowed
> We don't allow Feedback comments that contain:
> 
> 
> [*]References to eBay or PayPal investigations



Thanks been burned and want it all.


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome.


----------



## *want it all*

Sweet_Bella said:


> *
> Thanks, will do!*


You're welcome, and good luck.  Hope you get the answers you're looking for.  



mangotree said:


> Thanks been burned and want it all.


You're very welcome.


----------



## NANI1972

How do I block a buyer on Bonanza? I tried finding the "advanced options" and had no luck! Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> How do I block a buyer on Bonanza? I tried finding the "advanced options" and had no luck! Thanks


They changed it and made it harder to find.

Upper left:  sell on bonz
go to dropdown: edit booth options
Go to payment & purchases tab
Buyer restrictions - ignore purchases from these users. 

Note that you have to start typing the ID in the box then click on it when it comes up.


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> They changed it and made it harder to find.
> 
> Upper left:  sell on bonz
> go to dropdown: edit booth options
> Go to payment & purchases tab
> Buyer restrictions - ignore purchases from these users.
> 
> Note that you have to start typing the ID in the box then click on it when it comes up.



Thanks I already found it, after an hour. They certainly made it very hard to find! Do you know if this will block receiving messages from the blocked buyer as well?
Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks I already found it, after an hour. They certainly made it very hard to find! Do you know if this will block receiving messages from the blocked buyer as well?
> Thanks


I'm not sure how well it works. I do know they can contact you, i.e., send messages. 

In the past, they weren't able to make offers (on b.o. listings), however recently, I had an offer from someone who I'd blocked. I'm not sure how or why that happened but I just declined the offer.


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure how well it works. I do know they can contact you, i.e., send messages.
> 
> In the past, they weren't able to make offers (on b.o. listings), however recently, I had an offer from someone who I'd blocked. I'm not sure how or why that happened but I just declined the offer.



Thanks I appreciate the reply.


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks I appreciate the reply.


You're welcome.


----------



## MarneeB

Hoping someone can answer this! If someone hits the 'buy it now' does ebay still give them 4 days to pay? What if they had it set at 'immediate payment required for BIN'?


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> Hoping someone can answer this! If someone hits the 'buy it now' does ebay still give them 4 days to pay? What if they had it set at 'immediate payment required for BIN'?


If the seller made the listings as "immediate payment required," the sale doesn't go through until payment is complete. 

In fact, if two buyers do the BIN simultaneously -- or even if one buyer is a few seconds behind the other in hitting BIN, the buyer who completes payment first will get it. 

But if it's not IPR, buyer has 4 days to pay, even if the seller states payment required immediately. 

http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/require-immediate-payment.html


----------



## noshoepolish

If someone makes an offer on a BIN with offers they have 4 days.


----------



## MarneeB

noshoepolish said:


> If someone makes an offer on a BIN with offers they have 4 days.


 

Thank you!


----------



## Schientist

Sorry if this has already been asked- I searched and couldn't find an answer.

How long does a buyer have to leave feedback? I can't seem to find the Ebay page with a search either. I thought it was 60 days from purchase. However, this morning (March 30) I had a buyer leave feedback for a purchase on Jan 28th. Does that seem right?

(PS: not complaining about receiving a positive even this late, but it makes me concerned about problem buyers.)


----------



## msliu22

Gah, sorry if this has been covered somewhere.  But I sold a leather jacket and I put in my auction it had to be paid within 3 days time.  I messaged her after 3 days as a friendly reminder to pay, no answer all day so I followed up with a please let me know when you will pay or I'll have to start a non-paying buyer claim.  She responds with this:

Hi There, 
I went to SAK yesterday to try on a XXXX leather jacket and the size that fits me is 44(size 10). A size 40 will be too small. I was not aware of the huge size difference. Unfortunately I need to cancel this "bid" sorry for any inconvenience. 

Thx
XXX

What do I do?  This is ridiculous, as I put the measurements of the jacket in the auction.  If I open a non-paying bidder case I heard she can leave a negative still.  Or who knows maybe she'll make up something once receiving the jacket just to wreak havoc.  Any suggestions on how to go about this?  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

msliu22 said:


> Gah, sorry if this has been covered somewhere.  But I sold a leather jacket and I put in my auction it had to be paid within 3 days time.  I messaged her after 3 days as a friendly reminder to pay, no answer all day so I followed up with a please let me know when you will pay or I'll have to start a non-paying buyer claim.  She responds with this:
> 
> Hi There,
> I went to SAK yesterday to try on a XXXX leather jacket and the size that fits me is 44(size 10). A size 40 will be too small. I was not aware of the huge size difference. Unfortunately I need to cancel this "bid" sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> Thx
> XXX
> 
> What do I do?  This is ridiculous, as I put the measurements of the jacket in the auction.  If I open a non-paying bidder case I heard she can leave a negative still.  Or who knows maybe she'll make up something once receiving the jacket just to wreak havoc.  Any suggestions on how to go about this?  Thanks!


You can put in your listing that you want payment quickly but ebay allows 4 days so you can't open a case prior to that. 

As for filing for non-payment, unless she pays, she can't leave feedback. If she does leave feedback, you can have it removed.

However, if you file for a cancellation, even if she agrees to it, she can leave feedback.


----------



## msliu22

BeenBurned said:


> You can put in your listing that you want payment quickly but ebay allows 4 days so you can't open a case prior to that.
> 
> As for filing for non-payment, unless she pays, she can't leave feedback. If she does leave feedback, you can have it removed.
> 
> However, if you file for a cancellation, even if she agrees to it, she can leave feedback.



Thanks so much beenburned!  My only question is (and I've definitely had other dead beat bidders or buyers that have alleged false claims where I had to get on the phone to fix) is how easy is it to get a neg feedback in this case removed?  

I feel that she could leave a neg and simply write something like "condition not as stated" or "smelled funny" and then eBay wouldn't be able to remove it because it wasn't "false" necessarily...


----------



## BeenBurned

msliu22 said:


> Thanks so much beenburned!  My only question is (and I've definitely had other dead beat bidders or buyers that have alleged false claims where I had to get on the phone to fix) is how easy is it to get a neg feedback in this case removed?
> 
> I feel that she could leave a neg and simply write something like "condition not as stated" or "smelled funny" and then eBay wouldn't be able to remove it because it wasn't "false" necessarily...


No payment = no feedback. And if you win the NPB (that is a given unless she pays), you'll get the FVF back so there's no need for the mutual.


----------



## msliu22

BeenBurned said:


> No payment = no feedback. And if you win the NPB (that is a given unless she pays), you'll get the FVF back so there's no need for the mutual.



Sorry I should have clarified.  I mean if she pays but then is still bitter about the whole transaction couldn't she still leave a negative that eBay won't necessarily remove (in the past they told me that subjective claims made by buyers won't be removed since its the buyer's opinion and they can't be confirmed or denied by ebay itself...)

Thanks for your help so far.  Sorry to be a nag!  eBay just has so many caveats it's hard to figure out what's the best protocol when dealing with these situations.


----------



## BeenBurned

msliu22 said:


> Sorry I should have clarified.  I mean if she pays but then is still bitter about the whole transaction couldn't she still leave a negative that eBay won't necessarily remove (in the past they told me that subjective claims made by buyers won't be removed since its the buyer's opinion and they can't be confirmed or denied by ebay itself...)
> 
> Thanks for your help so far.  Sorry to be a nag!  eBay just has so many caveats it's hard to figure out what's the best protocol when dealing with these situations.


Yes, if she pays and is bitter, she can leave feedback. 

Although there are PITAs who would do that, most buyers probably wouldn't be bothered.

ETA: Frankly, it ticks me off that ebay has made it necessary for sellers to become so paranoid that they have to worry about negative feedback in every transaction.


----------



## msliu22

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, if she pays and is bitter, she can leave feedback.
> 
> Although there are PITAs who would do that, most buyers probably wouldn't be bothered.
> 
> ETA: Frankly, it ticks me off that ebay has made it necessary for sellers to become so paranoid that they have to worry about negative feedback in every transaction.



Thanks Beenburned, you've been a lifesaver!  And I agree, I didn't used to be this paranoid but I've dealt with quite a few unreasonable buyers and eBay has not been as supportive as I would have hoped in the past.  It pains me to list things on eBay since their policies are so lopsided in favor of buyers but honestly my listings get the best exposure there.


----------



## whateve

I returned an item and the seller has had it for a week and still no refund. I contacted her once. How long do I wait before I open a case?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I returned an item and the seller has had it for a week and still no refund. I contacted her once. How long do I wait before I open a case?


A week without refund and no response from your contact? File now.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> A week without refund and no response from your contact? File now.


Thanks. I thought so. I wanted to give her a chance to do the right thing, but a week is plenty of time.


----------



## luvi87

Hi guys, Im new here.. 

Never purchased on Bonanza before. I saw a bag that I like for a decent price. The seller joined a few weeks ago and is selling 3 Coach bags, preowned at fair prices. I would like to purchase one..They have 1 feedback but doesn't say anything on their profile..

Can I get scammed with this one?

*edit: There is only paypal buyer protection on the item. Im just worried I can get a peice of paper that's registered and they will prove delivery if anything


----------



## BeenBurned

luvi87 said:


> Hi guys, Im new here..
> 
> Never purchased on Bonanza before. I saw a bag that I like for a decent price. The seller joined a few weeks ago and is selling 3 Coach bags, preowned at fair prices. I would like to purchase one..They have 1 feedback but doesn't say anything on their profile..
> 
> Can I get scammed with this one?
> 
> *edit: There is only paypal buyer protection on the item. Im just worried I can get a peice of paper that's registered and they will prove delivery if anything


I find Bonanza to be safer and more responsive to fraud complaints than ebay. 

Any site will get its share of scammers, both as buyers and sellers. 

As long as you get the item authenticated on the "authenticate this Coach" thread before buying and use paypal, you'll be fine. For an added layer of protection, you can fund the paypal payment with a credit card if it makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## luvi87

BeenBurned said:


> I find Bonanza to be safer and more responsive to fraud complaints than ebay.
> 
> Any site will get its share of scammers, both as buyers and sellers.
> 
> As long as you get the item authenticated on the "authenticate this Coach" thread before buying and use paypal, you'll be fine. For an added layer of protection, you can fund the paypal payment with a credit card if it makes you feel more comfortable.


 Thank you for your reply beenburned.

It is a pretty legit bag as per the photo. The seller is new, no feedback. The only thing I worry is the Paypal Buyer Protection (which is what the item only has). The seller just needs to prove delivery for the seller to win..and they dont really respond to item not described complaints outside of ebay. The credit card I use is visa. From what I heard, Visa only cares if it was delivered or not. They dont care what the item was..

From what I heard, Mastercard refunds your payment if the item was not what you ordered, is this true?


----------



## *want it all*

luvi87 said:


> It is a pretty legit bag as per the photo. The seller is new, no feedback. The only thing I worry is the Paypal Buyer Protection (which is what the item only has). The seller just needs to prove delivery for the seller to win..and they dont really respond to item not described complaints outside of ebay. The credit card I use is visa. From what I heard, Visa only cares if it was delivered or not. They dont care what the item was..
> 
> From what I heard, Mastercard refunds your payment if the item was not what you ordered, is this true?


Not true.  PP's buyer protection for 'significantly not as described' cases extends to purchases made outside of ebay.  

You can always get second opinions re: the authenticity of the bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619.html

Each case will vary.  I haven't heard of Mstrcard being better than Visa.    I think it's hard to make a blanket statement.    Actually chargebacks typically favor the buyer, and if what you're worried about is an item being fake or the item arrives w/undisclosed damage, then all you have to do is provide supporting documentation via pics and such.

On pre-owned items, I usually ask for many pictures.  Since the seller is new on bonz, she/he may not be accustomed to describing and photographing items in detail.


----------



## whateve

I know sellers have had these problems before - the dreaded bidder with zero feedback. I have an item with only one bid and the bidder has zero feedback. They have been on ebay since early March. My biggest concern is that they have bid on 78 items and are winning more than half of them. Several of the items are very similar and the total dollars will be in the thousands. I don't think this bidder understands that he could win more than one. 

I could cancel this person's bid but I really don't want to because it makes any watchers distrustful. My starting price was high so I don't know if someone will outbid him but I hope so. Do you think I should contact the bidder and what should I say? Should I refer to all the auctions he has bid on or does that sound stalkerish? Or should I just sweat it out and hope someone outbids him? Or cancel his bid once I get other bids if his is the highest?


----------



## luvi87

*want it all* said:


> Not true. PP's buyer protection for 'significantly not as described' cases extends to purchases made outside of ebay.


 
Whoa..When did that change? From what I was aware from 2009-2011 they only worried about non-reciept outside of eBay..Is this new???!

Because according to this only this website is eligble for SNAD:
https://cms.paypal.com/be/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=ua/Classifieds_full


----------



## luvi87

whateve said:


> I know sellers have had these problems before - the dreaded bidder with zero feedback. I have an item with only one bid and the bidder has zero feedback. They have been on ebay since early March. My biggest concern is that they have bid on 78 items and are winning more than half of them. Several of the items are very similar and the total dollars will be in the thousands. I don't think this bidder understands that he could win more than one.
> 
> I could cancel this person's bid but I really don't want to because it makes any watchers distrustful. My starting price was high so I don't know if someone will outbid him but I hope so. Do you think I should contact the bidder and what should I say? Should I refer to all the auctions he has bid on or does that sound stalkerish? Or should I just sweat it out and hope someone outbids him? Or cancel his bid once I get other bids if his is the highest?


whateve: I used to sell on eBay (not purses). I would be kinda worried. But I've also had bidders with 0 feedback who had no issues. I put an iPhone once for sale when it came out so it was like $1200 and a bidder with 0 feedback purchased it. I purposely waited a few days (he thought I shipped it) and he immediately filed a chargeback. Good thing I didn't ship! 

I think you should be careful about this one. Esspecially if he/she is outside of North America. They could also be using someones credit card number. I had this also on a few electronics I had for sale. They purchased 3 DSi consoles when they first came out and wanted me to ship it to Phillipines and New Zealand. The buyers name was American and address was the US but the person emailing me had very bad english and wanted me to ship to a different name.


----------



## whateve

luvi87 said:


> whateve: I used to sell on eBay (not purses). I would be kinda worried. But I've also had bidders with 0 feedback who had no issues. I put an iPhone once for sale when it came out so it was like $1200 and a bidder with 0 feedback purchased it. I purposely waited a few days (he thought I shipped it) and he immediately filed a chargeback. Good thing I didn't ship!
> 
> I think you should be careful about this one. Esspecially if he/she is outside of North America. They could also be using someones credit card number. I had this also on a few electronics I had for sale. They purchased 3 DSi consoles when they first came out and wanted me to ship it to Phillipines and New Zealand. The buyers name was American and address was the US but the person emailing me had very bad english and wanted me to ship to a different name.


Thanks. I really doubt that this person will pay. I have had bidders with 0 feedback that turned out fine too, but in this case, he/she is bidding high dollars on way too many items. I will probably just have to file a NPB and wait 2 weeks before I can list it again. I just don't know if I should try to contact the bidder now.
I sold a few phones too and it was nerve-wracking.


----------



## BeenBurned

luvi87 said:


> Whoa..When did that change? From what I was aware from 2009-2011 they only worried about non-reciept outside of eBay..Is this new???!
> 
> Because according to this only this website is eligble for SNAD:
> https://cms.paypal.com/be/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=ua/Classifieds_full


I think that link you posted is really old, as indicated by the dates.

Try this:
https://www.paypal.com/webapps/help...#what_to_do_item_missing_or_arrived_different



 *How PayPal helps resolve a problem*
  We want to help make sure that all transactions go smoothly. So we've  set up the Resolution Center to help buyers and sellers to communicate  and resolve their issues. The three main reasons to use the Resolution Center:  


You didn't receive an item that you bought using PayPal.
You received an item that was significantly different than the seller's description.
There is activity on your account you did not authorize.
 



 *What to do: item missing or arrived different than described*
  If you pay for an item but it never arrives or shows up significantly different from the way the seller described it, go to the Resolution Center. Here you can communicate directly with the seller.
 If you purchased the item on eBay, use the eBay Resolution Center.


----------



## *want it all*

luvi87 said:


> Whoa..When did that change? From what I was aware from 2009-2011 they only worried about non-reciept outside of eBay..Is this new???!
> 
> Because according to this only this website is eligble for SNAD:
> https://cms.paypal.com/be/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=ua/Classifieds_full





BeenBurned said:


> I think that link you posted is really old, as indicated by the dates.
> 
> Try this:
> https://www.paypal.com/webapps/help...#what_to_do_item_missing_or_arrived_different
> 
> If you pay for an item but it never arrives or shows up significantly different from the way the seller described it, go to the Resolution Center. Here you can communicate directly with the seller.
> If you purchased the item on eBay, use the eBay Resolution Center.


Thanks *BeenBurned* for filling *luvi87* in.    It's just been one of those rather busy days.  ush:


----------



## Bratty1919

luvi87 said:


> Whoa..When did that change? From what I was aware from 2009-2011 they only worried about non-reciept outside of eBay..Is this new???!
> 
> Because according to this only this website is eligble for SNAD:
> https://cms.paypal.com/be/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=ua/Classifieds_full



I have no idea when it changed, but yes, you can file for purchases that aren't on E-bay. I just won one, as a matter of fact.


----------



## warofhell

Qustion:
ebay call cost any money?
(account suspanded qustion).
ty


----------



## BeenBurned

warofhell said:


> Qustion:
> ebay call cost any money?
> (account suspanded qustion).
> ty


No, they have a toll free number.


----------



## warofhell

BeenBurned said:


> No, they have a toll free number.


 
how do you know that?
and is it same outside of usa? or only free to usa?


----------



## BeenBurned

warofhell said:


> how do you know that?
> and is it same outside of usa? or only free to usa?


There should be a "contact us" link in the email message you received. If you go to your account, there should be links to contact them and at least one link should give you a phone number. 

I don't know whether the toll-free numbers work worldwide.


----------



## warofhell

well i gess the call can cost me more then fixing the problime lol.


----------



## seltzer92

i bought a garment on ebay germany, the jacket took forever to arrive (i filed a claim in the interim) and the buyer charged me 40 euros for shipping and then tacked on a 3.50 fee that wasnt listed in the original auction. of course the jacket was shipped the slowest way possible. (i have since updated my ebay claim after i received the jacket saying the buyer should refund part of the enormous fees he charged me) just waiting for ebay to respond... 

*i'd like to leave negative feedback. does anyone have any suggestions for how i should leave negative feedback in german for slow shipping and extortionate fees for example? *


----------



## noshoepolish

What's your eBay claim?


----------



## Nyria

seltzer92 said:


> i bought a garment on ebay germany, the jacket took forever to arrive (i filed a claim in the interim) and the buyer charged me 40 euros for shipping and then tacked on a 3.50 fee that wasnt listed in the original auction. of course the jacket was shipped the slowest way possible. (i have since updated my ebay claim after i received the jacket saying the buyer should refund part of the enormous fees he charged me) just waiting for ebay to respond...
> 
> *i'd like to leave negative feedback. does anyone have any suggestions for how i should leave negative feedback in german for slow shipping and extortionate fees for example? *


 
 seller has no way to control how long things take to get to you - that's the post office's area.
Maybe she sent it the slowest way because i was the cheapest...

She should not have charged you $3.50 more than origially quoted but that's the only thing I can see that they did wrong.


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> i bought a garment on ebay germany, the jacket took forever to arrive (i filed a claim in the interim) and the buyer charged me 40 euros for shipping and* then tacked on a 3.50 fee that wasnt listed in the original auction.* of course the jacket was shipped the slowest way possible. (i have since updated my ebay claim after i received the jacket saying the buyer should refund part of the enormous fees he charged me) just waiting for ebay to respond...
> 
> *i'd like to leave negative feedback. does anyone have any suggestions for how i should leave negative feedback in german for slow shipping and extortionate fees for example? *





Nyria said:


> She should not have charged you $3.50 more than origially quoted but that's the only thing I can see that they did wrong.


I agree. $3.50 is the only refund to which you're entitled.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

BeenBurned said:


> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=um.re`j4573<



Hello again. You helped me by posting this but how did you get right to my list? 

Also, I tried to find the block bidders list on my own and can't figure out the steps.


----------



## noshoepolish

Follow the link she gave and log into your own eBay account.  Put the name into the block & save it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hello again. You helped me by posting this but how did you get right to my list?
> 
> Also, I tried to find the block bidders list on my own and can't figure out the steps.


LOL! I'm not that good! 


noshoepolish said:


> Follow the link she gave and log into your own eBay account.  Put the name into the block & save it.


^^^ The link takes you to your own account!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I'm not that good!
> 
> ^^^ The link takes you to your own account!



Aha. I had to add another non-paying buyer but couldn't figure how to get to my list so I had to come here and use Been Burned's link, which got me to thinking, lol.

Thanks dolls.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And wish some sleuthing I finally found it.


----------



## mangotree

Hello, once again I have some eBay worries, and was wondering if anyone could help me? I received a not as described item which the seller agreed to return. This was nearly two weeks ago, tracking shows delivery attempted but seller has not bothered to collect it, and seller not responding to my emails.

What is my recourse? If I open a SNAD, it will tell the seller to refund, which they have already agreed to do - I have the tracking number and just want my refund! Getting worried as no case is open where I can enter the tracking! Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## noshoepolish

Did you return it to the address on her PayPal account?  If so, go ahead and file.  Put the dc into the dispute and call eBay.  If total wa $250 or more you needed to have sc on it.



mangotree said:


> Hello, once again I have some eBay worries, and was wondering if anyone could help me? I received a not as described item which the seller agreed to return. This was nearly two weeks ago, tracking shows delivery attempted but seller has not bothered to collect it, and seller not responding to my emails.
> 
> What is my recourse? If I open a SNAD, it will tell the seller to refund, which they have already agreed to do - I have the tracking number and just want my refund! Getting worried as no case is open where I can enter the tracking! Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## mangotree

noshoepolish said:
			
		

> Did you return it to the address on her PayPal account?  If so, go ahead and file.  Put the dc into the dispute and call eBay.  If total wa $250 or more you needed to have sc on it.



Thankyou. Yes I think it was the correct address. Should I file via eBay or paypal? Will I be able to enter the tracking number of the returned item straight away, or do I have to go through the process of eBay/paypal making the decision for me to return?

So much hassle via eBay lately!


----------



## BeenBurned

mangotree said:


> Thankyou. Yes I think it was the correct address. Should I file via eBay or paypal? Will I be able to enter the tracking number of the returned item straight away, or do I have to go through the process of eBay/paypal making the decision for me to return?
> 
> So much hassle via eBay lately!


I think that since you've already returned it and have proof, file through PP. (Generally, SNAD is best done through ebay but this case is different.)

Explain that seller agreed to refund and d.c. # xxxxxx shows she hasn't claimed it since (whatever date). State that you did your part and you want the refund.


----------



## seltzer92

BeenBurned said:


> I agree. $3.50 is the only refund to which you're entitled.



i don't see how. there is a big difference between DHL plakat and DHL express. she claimed she was sending it DHL express in the original auction, (perhaps i should have been more clear in my original query) i thought ebay sellers could get into trouble if they specified that they were going to send an item a specific way but sent it another cheaper way...is that so?


----------



## shinymagpie

I am really not thrilled with the new buyer seller contact rules on eBay. It seems really awful that I cannot say thank you to a buyer for their fast payment. I have a very polite buyer who just bought something. I feel that it is unnatural that I might have my rating dropped from 5 to 4.5 if I say thanks. Sure I can put in the tracking number and leave feedback, but feedback and those two little words in a note (thank you) are quite different.


----------



## BeenBurned

shinymagpie said:


> i am really not thrilled with the new buyer seller contact rules on ebay. It seems really awful that i cannot say thank you to a buyer for their fast payment. I have a very polite buyer who just bought something. I feel that it is unnatural that i might have my rating dropped from 5 to 4.5 if i say thanks. Sure i can put in the tracking number and leave feedback, but feedback and those two little words in a note (thank you) are quite different.


ita!


----------



## HandbagAngel

I was trying to list an item on eBay and noticed something new just pop up.  eBay asked me to enter a reimbursement method, either via PayPal or a credit card, in case there is a SNAD case filed by the seller.  Is this a new thing to eBay?


----------



## noshoepolish

HandbagAngel said:


> I was trying to list an item on eBay and noticed something new just pop up.  eBay asked me to enter a reimbursement method, either via PayPal or a credit card, in case there is a SNAD case filed by the seller.  Is this a new thing to eBay?



Yes if you accept returns you must specify it.


----------



## mangotree

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> I think that since you've already returned it and have proof, file through PP. (Generally, SNAD is best done through ebay but this case is different.)
> 
> Explain that seller agreed to refund and d.c. # xxxxxx shows she hasn't claimed it since (whatever date). State that you did your part and you want the refund.



Just filed through PP - thanks for your help (you are an eBay guru!). 

Fingers crossed it gets resolved ok.


----------



## Silversun

Hi ladies, a few days ago on this board I saw someone post a link to a website that lets you search for an eBay member's full feedback profile, including any feedback that had been withdrawn. That was super useful but I forgot to bookmark it. I was hoping you know what I'm talking about and could point me that way again? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## seltzer92

Silversun said:


> Hi ladies, a few days ago on this board I saw someone post a link to a website that lets you search for an eBay member's full feedback profile, including any feedback that had been withdrawn. That was super useful but I forgot to bookmark it. I was hoping you know what I'm talking about and could point me that way again? Many thanks in advance.



i think you might be thinking about toolhaus.org


----------



## Silversun

seltzer92 said:


> i think you might be thinking about toolhaus.org


That's it! Brilliant, thank you so much.


----------



## HandbagAngel

HandbagAngel said:


> I was trying to list an item on eBay and noticed something new just pop up. eBay asked me to enter a reimbursement method, either via PayPal or a credit card, in case there is a SNAD case filed by the seller. Is this a new thing to eBay?


 


noshoepolish said:


> Yes if you accept returns you must specify it.


 
I tried it again.  I think this is a new eBay rule.  Even I do not accept return, before I could submit my listing, now eBay says "*Sellers must have a reimbursement payment method on file under our **Buyer Protection Policy*."  Then, it leads to a page to have sellers choose which reimbursement method sellers will offer, either via PayPal or a credit card.  This is ridiculous!  Doesn't eBay already have SNAD policy and will charge back via PayPal?


----------



## noshoepolish

It is effective in June.  From what I can tell, it just means that you can now back your refund with a payment from your credit card instead of them taking it out of your PayPal account.

I plan on having as much stuff sold by then as I can.

You would be ok as long as you follow seller protection and accurately describe your item.

You would know this BS was going on because the buyer still has to go through the dispute process and you still argue your case.

It is also to cover the BS where the buyer is saying a battery is dead and you refuse to reimburse them for a battery.  Your listing states the battery is new and ebay decides to reimburse your buyer for a battery.



HandbagAngel said:


> I tried it again. I think this is a new eBay rule. Even I do not accept return, before I could submit my listing, now eBay says "*Sellers must have a reimbursement payment method on file under our **Buyer Protection Policy*." Then, it leads to a page to have sellers choose which reimbursement method sellers will offer, either via PayPal or a credit card. This is ridiculous! Doesn't eBay already have SNAD policy and will charge back via PayPal?


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ Thank you so much!  The evil bay encourage sellers offer free shipping and return policy.  Do they think we are Amazon?  I think I am done with evil bay after June.

For this listing, looks like I have no choice but to give them a reimbursement option even I don't accept returns.


----------



## Eclipse4

Hoping someone could help me here. I just sold my first item on ebay and the item is in the awaiting payment tab and I have no pending transactions in paypal. But why when I hover over the hourglass symbol it says buyer marked as payment sent 04/07?


----------



## noshoepolish

PayPal has been acting up this weekend.  See what happens later today or tomorrow morning.  Then call PayPal if there is still a problem.

More likely:  You may need to upgrade your account to accept credit cards if you are a new seller.  They may put a 21 day hold on your funds too.

Make sure your e-mail address for your seller account is correct.  Make sure the e-mail address is on your PayPal account.  The payment might be in limbo land if your e-mail address isn't linked to your PP account.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Referring back to my earlier question, this is ebay now wants you to do before you could list your items:

*By clicking "Authorize this credit card", you authorize eBay to automatically charge your credit card or debit card listed above ("Credit Card or Debit Card") for any amounts you owe eBay under the eBay Buyer Protection Policy ("Policy") provided that for amounts owed under the Policy no single automatic charge will exceed $2,000. For charges in excess of $2,000, eBay will send you a notice at least 10 days before of charging your Credit Card of Debit Card. eBay may charge your Credit Card of Debit Card on a one-time, sporadic, or recurring basis. Your Credit Card or Debit Card will become your payment method on file with eBay for automatic payments of amounts owed under the Policy. You can modify or cancel this billing agreement, or change your payment method, by contacting us. eBay may amend this Billing Agreement consistent with its policies.*

Looks like once you clicked the payment method, it will record it and apply to all your listings


----------



## noshoepolish

It is just for the protection issues, not for fees.


----------



## seltzer92

has anyone else had a problem with a paypal payment going through for a purchase on ebay, i'm clicking on "pay now" of course, logging into paypal when it asks me to, checking that everything is correct on the "review your information" clicking on confirm. 

paypal tells me that it is processing my information and then it suddenly goes to the *thank you for your purchase* page. 

then i double check my paypal account and there is no record of the transaction going through on either my ebay purchased items page or my paypal account. 

and shouldnt there be an option on the thank you for your purchase page that asks if you wanted to print a receipt? 

there are no sending limits on my account, can't think of what the problem might be...has this happened to anyone else ever?


----------



## noshoepolish

I have had days where m PayPal Account Activity has not been up to date.  Call PayPal because it is possible you made multiple payments for the same item (I have had that happen and it was h*ll getting my money back.




seltzer92 said:


> has anyone else had a problem with a paypal payment going through for a purchase on ebay, i'm clicking on "pay now" of course, logging into paypal when it asks me to, checking that everything is correct on the "review your information" clicking on confirm.
> 
> paypal tells me that it is processing my information and then it suddenly goes to the *thank you for your purchase* page.
> 
> then i double check my paypal account and there is no record of the transaction going through on either my ebay purchased items page or my paypal account.
> 
> and shouldnt there be an option on the thank you for your purchase page that asks if you wanted to print a receipt?
> 
> there are no sending limits on my account, can't think of what the problem might be...has this happened to anyone else ever?


----------



## DamierLover

Can I ding a Nonpaying bidder (11 days...no contact w me) by giving positive feedback?  In the positive feedback I will say something like...BEWARE****NONPAYING BIDDER****


----------



## BeenBurned

DamierLover said:


> Can I ding a Nonpaying bidder (11 days...no contact w me) by giving positive feedback?  In the positive feedback I will say something like...BEWARE****NONPAYING BIDDER****


No, if reported, ebay will remove your comment and make a note on your account. 

You can't leave contradictory feedback. Since sellers can ONLY leave positive feedback, this is the policy:






*Not allowed*
                         We don't allow Feedback comments that contain:


Negative statements left for a buyer that conflict with the positive rating


----------



## DamierLover

BeenBurned said:


> No, if reported, ebay will remove your comment and make a note on your account.
> 
> You can't leave contradictory feedback. Since sellers can ONLY leave positive feedback, this is the policy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not allowed*
> We don't allow Feedback comments that contain:
> 
> 
> Negative statements left for a buyer that conflict with the positive rating


 

How about..."Just LOVE nonpaying bidders!"


----------



## BeenBurned

DamierLover said:


> How about..."Just LOVE nonpaying bidders!"


Why build a bad buyer's feedback rating? You do realize that your comment (however disguised and cryptic) will just get lost among the other positive comments in a sea of green.


----------



## DamierLover

BeenBurned said:


> Why build a bad buyer's feedback rating? You do realize that your comment (however disguised and cryptic) will just get lost among the other positive comments in a sea of green.


 
I'm just beyond frustrated with Ebay...I just so miss the good old days, back when scammers were random and people actually paid for their bids.


----------



## seltzer92

noshoepolish said:


> I have had days where m PayPal Account Activity has not been up to date.  Call PayPal because it is possible you made multiple payments for the same item (I have had that happen and it was h*ll getting my money back.



it is still not working. and i've paid for other items through paypal since. what gives? i dont want to lose the awesome item that i won on ebay. now the buyer is going to think i'm a time waster. ive asked the seller to send me a paypal invoice instead. hopefully they wont think i'm a scammer. 

so will calling paypal actually help? last time i called ebay to get some harassing feedback removed i was connected with someone in south east asia that had a poor command of english and didnt know what i was talking about. the paypal community area with questions and answers is no good - other people have posed the same question and received no definitive answer.

other people in the ebay forums are complaining about the glitch - ebay seems to recognize the glitch but says it is fixed. it isnt!
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Paypal/Problem-With-Pp/5100062531


----------



## noshoepolish

If she leaves feedback for you, you can respond to that feedback but you cannot leave bad feedback for her.

I had a buyer thank me for letting her out of a transaction - she said her teenage daughter did the offer.  She left me feedback.  So I responded to it by warning others that her daughter was using her account.

Responding to feedback left is not the same as leaving feedback.

If she did not pay, any feedback left for you can be removed, and visa versa.  Why did you not file in 4 days?



DamierLover said:


> Can I ding a Nonpaying bidder (11 days...no contact w me) by giving positive feedback? In the positive feedback I will say something like...BEWARE****NONPAYING BIDDER****


----------



## DamierLover

noshoepolish said:


> If she leaves feedback for you, you can respond to that feedback but you cannot leave bad feedback for her.
> 
> I had a buyer thank me for letting her out of a transaction - she said her teenage daughter did the offer. She left me feedback. So I responded to it by warning others that her daughter was using her account.
> 
> Responding to feedback left is not the same as leaving feedback.
> 
> If she did not pay, any feedback left for you can be removed, and visa versa. Why did you not file in 4 days?


 
I thought I had to give a week or 7 days for payment...so then I filed a case, but guess I will just close the case now as it's just a pain and get my final credit and relist...


----------



## noshoepolish

You can open in 4 days and close in another 4 days.  They started this about a year ago.  You can set your seller preferences in eBay for eBay to do it automatically.



DamierLover said:


> I thought I had to give a week or 7 days for payment...so then I filed a case, but guess I will just close the case now as it's just a pain and get my final credit and relist...


----------



## hobogirl77

can anyone tell me how i can tell how many people are watching an item? thanks


----------



## mainguyen504

Is it better to file a claim with pp or ebay when a seller has not shipped an item I paid for after the two week time frame ebay allows? I also email the seller on the fifth-teen day and seller has not responded.
Thanks ladies!


----------



## BeenBurned

mainguyen504 said:


> Is it better to file a claim with pp or ebay when a seller has not shipped an item I paid for after the two week time frame ebay allows? I also email the seller on the fifth-teen day and seller has not responded.
> Thanks ladies!


INR is best through paypal.


----------



## Ilovemiau

I ve Bought a bag & the seller Sent me today a mail.  
 I have sent out the bag to you USPS certified mail

I asked for a Tracking number :this is his answer
When you send USPS there is no tracking number... 
It has been sent certified

Is this True????
The Description says Free Shipping but who would send a $$$ bag without Tracking number. 

I m a Little worried now. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ilovemiau said:


> I ve Bought a bag & the seller Sent me today a mail.
> I have sent out the bag to you USPS certified mail
> 
> I asked for a Tracking number :this is his answer
> When you send USPS there is no tracking number...
> It has been sent certified
> 
> Is this True????
> The Description says Free Shipping but who would send a $$$ bag without Tracking number.
> 
> I m a Little worried now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


How much did the bag cost? If the total you paid, including shipping was $250 or more, the package needs online signature confirmation. Certified mail must be signed for but it's not viewable online and if something goes wrong, the seller will lose her protection. (This is assuming $250+ purchase)

If the purchase total was less than $250, certified mail was an unnecessary added expense that the seller didn't need but won't hurt her to have. I do believe that certified mail will show delivery online (though I'm not 100% sure) and as long as it shows, she'll be protected against non-receipt.


----------



## Ilovemiau

BeenBurned said:


> How much did the bag cost? If the total you paid, including shipping was $250 or more, the package needs online signature confirmation. Certified mail must be signed for but it's not viewable online and if something goes wrong, the seller will lose her protection. (This is assuming $250+ purchase)
> 
> If the purchase total was less than $250, certified mail was an unnecessary added expense that the seller didn't need but won't hurt her to have. I do believe that certified mail will show delivery online (though I'm not 100% sure) and as long as it shows, she'll be protected against non-receipt.




Thanks for your quick reply beenburned
The Price was Arround 450$ so more than 250$. 
Does that Mean i Cant Track the Package online?????
I thought  that Certified Mails are only for Lettern & envelopes Not for packages. 
So so i have to sign for it???


----------



## BeenBurned

Ilovemiau said:


> Thanks for your quick reply beenburned
> The Price was Arround 450$ so more than 250$.
> Does that Mean i Cant Track the Package online?????
> I thought  that Certified Mails are only for Lettern & envelopes Not for packages.
> So so i have to sign for it???



Certified mail does need a signature but that signature is only for the post office's benefit. It won't help the seller in a paypal claim because AFAIK, the signature won't be viewable online. 

You have nothing to worry about because as the buyer, you're protected. It's the seller who would be SOL in the event of a dispute. 

Hopefully, all will go smoothly and you'll get the bag.

*Certified Mail Service*

 Find out when your item was delivered or delivery was attempted. Requires the signature of the recipient.
 Notes   

Only available at your Post Office.
Combine with a Return Receipt to see the signature of the person who accepts the package.
 


Priority Mail
First-Class Mail
   $2.95


----------



## Ilovemiau

BeenBurned said:


> Certified mail does need a signature but that signature is only for the post office's benefit. It won't help the seller in a paypal claim because AFAIK, the signature won't be viewable online.
> 
> You have nothing to worry about because as the buyer, you're protected. It's the seller who would be SOL in the event of a dispute.
> 
> Hopefully, all will go smoothly and you'll get the bag.
> 
> *Certified Mail Service*
> 
> Find out when your item was delivered or delivery was attempted. Requires the signature of the recipient.
> Notes
> 
> Only available at your Post Office.
> Combine with a Return Receipt to see the signature of the person who accepts the package.
> 
> 
> 
> Priority Mail
> First-Class Mail
> $2.95



  beenburned

So i can sleep better. I Hope it will arrive soon. 
I guess he Wanted to Save Money ?
As Long as i m Protected i m ok with that. I just were confused becauseo of that there is  no Tracking number. 

Thanks for your help. You are an eBay expert.


----------



## Eclipse4

I was wondering how to handle a buyer that uses her work address as her shipping address? It shows up as unconfirmed in paypal and so I denied the payment. How can the  work address be confirmed?


----------



## BeenBurned

Eclipse4 said:


> I was wondering how to handle a buyer that uses her work address as her shipping address? It shows up as unconfirmed in paypal and so I denied the payment. How can the  work address be confirmed?


Many buyers do that and as long as the "details" of the paypal transaction says that it's okay to ship, you're protected. 

Use d.c. and if the total price (including shipping) is $250 or more, use s.c.


----------



## Eclipse4

Thanks so much! I called paypal prior to posting and all they said was that I was partially eligible for protection.


----------



## camomile89

hi ladies - i have a couple things i need help with. i sold a bag on ebay and made sure to say in my listing that full price will be declared for insurance purposes. the winning bidder is from taiwan and she paid the next day. however, it is only after paying that she sent me a note in the paypal payment page asking me to lower the value of the bag under 100usd. i will not do that and i already said in my listing that i will not, and she never mentioned anything of it until after paying. i sent her a message back saying im not comfortable with this and will refund her in full should she change her mind no problem. i still havent heard back from her after a few days. i want to ship out the bag but as long as i dont get a reply from her i cannot - my questions is what should i do next? 

any tips or advice would be truly appreciated. thank you ladies so much in advance


----------



## camomile89

also another question i forgot to mention, this transaction takes place outside of the US, im in the EU and buyer in taiwan - if i refund her in full, will paypal refund me the paypal fees and what about ebay?

thank you!!!


----------



## noshoepolish

If you refund her in full, PayPal takes 30 cents in fees from you.  Then you also have to send a cancelation notice to your bidder to get back your eBay fees.  From the drop down menu in My ebay, hit "report a problem".


----------



## camomile89

thank you so much for your reply noshoepolish. will i still be able to get my ebay fees back if she doesnt agree to cancel the transaction? i havent heard a single thing back from her until now so im not too sure how to proceed.  i am no longer comfortable shipping the bag to her seeing that she might not be able to afford possible custom charges and there might be problems later on like perhaps she will send the bag back or refuse to pay taxes.


----------



## noshoepolish

No if she does not agree to cancel then you won't get your fees back.  Make sure she knows what you are doing ahead of time.

Then call eBay and report her as a bad buyer.  They may give you a courtesy fee refund.  

Make sure all the meassages to her go though eBay's messaging system.



camomile89 said:


> thank you so much for your reply noshoepolish. will i still be able to get my ebay fees back if she doesnt agree to cancel the transaction? i havent heard a single thing back from her until now so im not too sure how to proceed. i am no longer comfortable shipping the bag to her seeing that she might not be able to afford possible custom charges and there might be problems later on like perhaps she will send the bag back or refuse to pay taxes.


----------



## camomile89

thank you so sooo much noshoepolish for your knowledge and help! im gonna try ringing up ebay and see what they have to say


----------



## BeenBurned

If she negs you or leaves feedback that mentions your unwillingness to lie on customs forms, you can get the feedback removed.


----------



## camomile89

thats good to know - thank you BB


----------



## tannedsilk

Ebay bucks ???

If I return an item that I paid for in part with e-bucks, are those buck refunded to when the seller refunds me, or are they forefited?  If they are refunded does the original expiration date still stand?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## icecreamom

Hi there, I have one question. I listed a pair of shoes for sale yesterday and stated that I would not sell to users with 3 feedbacks or less. Today I woke up and a new buyer with 1 feedback pressed the BIN bottom. I read her one feedback and it stated "buyer never paid" but left a positive :weird:, it was for a recent auction on a pair of shoes similar to mine in a complete different size. I had other messages on my Inbox from reputable users also interested on my shoes, so I'm a bit upset about this.
Anyways, what can I do now? Do I have to wait  for the whole "unpaid" process or can I relist?


----------



## threadbender

icecreamom said:


> Hi there, I have one question. I listed a pair of shoes for sale yesterday and stated that I would not sell to users with 3 feedbacks or less. Today I woke up and a new buyer with 1 feedback pressed the BIN bottom. I read her one feedback and it stated "buyer never paid" but left a positive :weird:, it was for a recent auction on a pair of shoes similar to mine in a complete different size. I had other messages on my Inbox from reputable users also interested on my shoes, so I'm a bit upset about this.
> Anyways, what can I do now? Do I have to wait  for the whole "unpaid" process or can I relist?



I do not think EBay cares that the buyer went against your TOS, but I may be wrong. However, for future reference, check the immediate payment required for BINs when you list. That way, they can only BIN if they pay right then. 
Wait for others for applicable advice for your current issue.


----------



## noshoepolish

This is the right advice.



carlpsmom said:


> I do not think EBay cares that the buyer went against your TOS, but I may be wrong. However, for future reference, check the immediate payment required for BINs when you list. That way, they can only BIN if they pay right then.
> Wait for others for applicable advice for your current issue.


----------



## Eclipse4

Hi Ladies, 

So I sold an item on bonanza and now the buyer says the shoes do not fit and is even questioning the size of the shoes even though it's imprinted on the bottom. The listing stated to get sizing advice from the CL forum (which she did not do) and that all sales are final and no returns. Now she's asking me how can we remedy the situation???

Should I just tell her to return the shoes and not deal with the hassle? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

Eclipse4 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I sold an item on bonanza and now the buyer says the shoes do not fit and is even questioning the size of the shoes even though it's imprinted on the bottom. The listing stated to get sizing advice from the CL forum (which she did not do) and that all sales are final and no returns. Now she's asking me how can we remedy the situation???
> 
> Should I just tell her to return the shoes and not deal with the hassle?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ugh! I guess we assume that people know the sizing/colors/material/ etc. of whatever they're buying online. 

On Bonz, it's probably easier, friendlier and no a huge deal to do a refund than it would be on ebay. But since the return is not a result of error on your part, you should tell her that as a goodwill gesture you'll take the item back and as long as they're in the same condition as sent, you'll refund her purchase price. But shipping (both directions) should be on her dime. 

When you do the refund through PP, you'll get credit on the portion of the payment refunded (i.e., the item price) and you can file for a refund/credit of Bonz's FVF once you issue the refund. 

Another option is to offer her the right to resell and use your pictures and description.


----------



## whateve

I just sold a BIN item to a brand new ebayer. She apparently joined ebay just before she purchased my item. She paid immediately. I packed everything up to ship and bought signature confirmation. Is there anything else I should do to protect myself? I think she is legit but I recently had an issue with a vindictive ebayer clicking my BIN button just to give me neg feedback, but in that case she didn't pay. Someone would spend $250 just to scam me, would they? How protected am I?


----------



## *want it all*

whateve said:


> I just sold a BIN item to a brand new ebayer. She apparently joined ebay just before she purchased my item. She paid immediately. I packed everything up to ship and bought signature confirmation. Is there anything else I should do to protect myself? I think she is legit but I recently had an issue with a vindictive ebayer clicking my BIN button just to give me neg feedback, but in that case she didn't pay. Someone would spend $250 just to scam me, would they? How protected am I?


Buy insurance, too and upload the tracking info (if PP/eBay doesn't automatically do that for you).  My zero feedback buyers have been a-ok; the worst just turn out to be NPBs.  

Scamming buyers can be anyone though, not just zero feedback buyers.  :okay:


----------



## whateve

*want it all* said:


> Buy insurance, too and upload the tracking info (if PP/eBay doesn't automatically do that for you).  My zero feedback buyers have been a-ok; the worst just turn out to be NPBs.
> 
> Scamming buyers can be anyone though, not just zero feedback buyers.  :okay:


It's done. Thanks. I don't think I have the disposition to sell high-priced items. It is much less stressful to sell stuff you were going to give to Goodwill - the worst that can happen is you lose your postage cost.
So if she claims that I sent an empty box, the insurance will pay, right? I read somewhere that the buyer has to cooperate with you in order for you to file an insurance claim.
She can also claim counterfeit, but I have the receipts and pictures to prove it isn't.
What other way can I get scammed?


----------



## mp4

In my panic, I didn't see this thread....I closed my thread in the general section.  Sorry!

Against my better judgement, I listed some items on ebay. One item was a necklace. Several hours before the auction ended, I tried to end it early, but ebay would not let me. It said something about a fixed price. I should have posted here, since people seem to end auctions early all the time, but I thought no one would bid.....very few views in 10 days.

Well, it turns out 2 people bid. I was worried, but tried not to be negative. Today after a long day at work, I checked my email. I listed a weight as a reference...with no guarantee of accuracy...and the buyer wants a refund of ~25%....because "they are an expert" and the weight is off.

The necklace also has diamonds and was listed just a little above the scrap value my jeweler offered. I know the necklace is worth more than this person paid....but will they win a SNAD against me?

I replied with a more reasonable offer for refund....stating that there wasn't anything in the wording that guaranteed the weight, but want an amicable transaction. Probably made a mistake with this....so I'm up worrying!...and need to be in a meeting at 5AM!! If we just go with a refund how does that work? I want my fees back and need the necklace returned first. I did some googling, but it all seemed confusing! Can any experts help me out? Will they submit a SNAD on ebay and then I refund on paypal...then I wait for the item to come back...and I issue the refund?

Ugh...I feel so stupid!!!!

TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It's done. Thanks. I don't think I have the disposition to sell high-priced items. It is much less stressful to sell stuff you were going to give to Goodwill - the worst that can happen is you lose your postage cost.
> So if she claims that I sent an empty box, the insurance will pay, right? I read somewhere that the buyer has to cooperate with you in order for you to file an insurance claim.
> She can also claim counterfeit, but I have the receipts and pictures to prove it isn't.
> What other way can I get scammed?


I'm thinking you probably read too many stories here and are worrying unnecessarily. Most transactions go smoothly and this will probably be one of them. 

For an insurance claim, USPS won't just bend over and pay a claim. For an empty box claim, the buyer will have to prove that the package was rifled, contents stolen and the package resealed. Pictures of contents will need to be shown, tape condition and re-taping would need to be photographed.

The buyer will need to be cooperative, but again, it's probably going to go just fine.

Ship with s.c. (since >$250) and insurance (if you can't afford to cover a legit loss), pack and tape securely and send it off.


----------



## BeenBurned

mp4 said:


> In my panic, I didn't see this thread....I closed my thread in the general section.  Sorry!
> 
> Against my better judgement, I listed some items on ebay. One item was a necklace. Several hours before the auction ended, I tried to end it early, but ebay would not let me. It said something about a fixed price. I should have posted here, since people seem to end auctions early all the time, but I thought no one would bid.....very few views in 10 days.
> 
> Well, it turns out 2 people bid. I was worried, but tried not to be negative. Today after a long day at work, I checked my email. I listed a weight as a reference...with no guarantee of accuracy...and the buyer wants a refund of ~25%....because "they are an expert" and the weight is off.
> 
> The necklace also has diamonds and was listed just a little above the scrap value my jeweler offered. I know the necklace is worth more than this person paid....but will they win a SNAD against me?
> 
> I replied with a more reasonable offer for refund....stating that there wasn't anything in the wording that guaranteed the weight, but want an amicable transaction. Probably made a mistake with this....so I'm up worrying!...and need to be in a meeting at 5AM!! If we just go with a refund how does that work? I want my fees back and need the necklace returned first. I did some googling, but it all seemed confusing! Can any experts help me out? Will they submit a SNAD on ebay and then I refund on paypal...then I wait for the item to come back...and I issue the refund?
> 
> Ugh...I feel so stupid!!!!
> 
> TIA


You don't explain why you wanted to end the listing early but I get the impression that you weren't happy with the bidding. (You do understand that many of us (as bidders) find that frustrating and a tad unethical, right?)

I'm not a jeweler but I would think that as a seller, for whatever you're selling, you need to know and accurately describe it. For jewelry, since carat weight is a critical part of the value of the item, accurate weight is essential. A disclaimer isn't going to fly. And since you admittedly either understated or didn't know the weight, yes, the buyer will win SNAD.

You can decide whether you want to do the partial refund or take a return. IMO, if you take the return, you should FULLY refund the buyer, including shipping in both directions because the reason for return is for your error in inaccurately describing the item. 

Though ebay/paypal generally don't require you to cover return shipping (in SNAD), it would be the honorable thing to do.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi Ladies,

As a seller When you Block somebody for any reason( 0 Feedback, you dont ship to the Country..)
& the bidder gets angrybird mad about it what would you answer him?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm thinking you probably read too many stories here and are worrying unnecessarily. Most transactions go smoothly and this will probably be one of them.
> 
> For an insurance claim, USPS won't just bend over and pay a claim. For an empty box claim, the buyer will have to prove that the package was rifled, contents stolen and the package resealed. Pictures of contents will need to be shown, tape condition and re-taping would need to be photographed.
> 
> The buyer will need to be cooperative, but again, it's probably going to go just fine.
> 
> Ship with s.c. (since >$250) and insurance (if you can't afford to cover a legit loss), pack and tape securely and send it off.


Thank you. I know it will probably go smoothly but it only takes one to eat up all your profits. I have never had a claim filed against me  - knock on wood.


----------



## whateve

Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As a seller When you Block somebody for any reason( 0 Feedback, you dont ship to the Country..)
> & the bidder gets angrybird mad about it what would you answer him?


I would ignore him.


----------



## Ilovemiau

whateve said:


> I would ignore him.



Thanks. 
It maybe the best.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As a seller When you Block somebody for any reason( 0 Feedback, you dont ship to the Country..)
> & the bidder gets angrybird mad about it what would you answer him?


_"I have my preferences set to block bidders for a number of reasons. If you are blocked, your profile must meet my blocking criteria. I'm sorry you found yourself unable to bid on my items. I hope you're able to purchase the items you're looking for from another seller."_

Several years ago, I got an email with just that type of question. My response was more honest and mentioned both ebay blocking criteria and shared BBLs. I got the most hateful email back that included a threat to "report me to ebay" for sharing BBLs. So now I'm a bit less open in my responses.


----------



## Ilovemiau

BeenBurned said:


> _"I have my preferences set to block bidders for a number of reasons. If you are blocked, your profile must meet my blocking criteria. I'm sorry you found yourself unable to bid on my items. I hope you're able to purchase the items you're looking for from another seller."_
> 
> Several years ago, I got an email with just that type of question. My response was more honest and mentioned both ebay blocking criteria and shared BBLs. I got the most hateful email back that included a threat to "report me to ebay" for sharing BBLs. So now I'm a bit less open in my responses.



thanks BB as always very helpful 
i will send it when she writes again.
maybe she is done with it.
i don't like drama queens


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome.


----------



## Eclipse4

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! I guess we assume that people know the sizing/colors/material/ etc. of whatever they're buying online.
> 
> On Bonz, it's probably easier, friendlier and no a huge deal to do a refund than it would be on ebay. But since the return is not a result of error on your part, you should tell her that as a goodwill gesture you'll take the item back and as long as they're in the same condition as sent, you'll refund her purchase price. But shipping (both directions) should be on her dime.
> 
> When you do the refund through PP, you'll get credit on the portion of the payment refunded (i.e., the item price) and you can file for a refund/credit of Bonz's FVF once you issue the refund.
> 
> Another option is to offer her the right to resell and use your pictures and description.



I offered a refund. ..haven't heard back yet. Thanks again!


----------



## noshoepolish

Ignore the person.



Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As a seller When you Block somebody for any reason( 0 Feedback, you dont ship to the Country..)
> & the bidder gets angrybird mad about it what would you answer him?


----------



## Bratty1919

Not sure where to put this , but this seller is using stolen pictures- see the watermark?!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-HANDB..._s_Handbags&hash=item256f8b2854#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Not sure where to put this , but this seller is using stolen pictures- see the watermark?!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-HANDB..._s_Handbags&hash=item256f8b2854#ht_500wt_1413


It belongs to this seller. Only the seller/rights owner can report picture theft but you can contact the seller and suggest she report it:

http://myworld.ebay.com/alietha-2008/


----------



## andro

I have a question for the pricing of a Louis Vuitton bag I'm going to try to sell on eBay. I bought the bag in 2007 for a price of $1'000 even. After the many price increases by Louis Vuitton I think the bag is worth more now. 

The bag is generally in good condition. There is an ink mark inside and a few minor scratches on the surface, nothing major. The patina hasn't completely turned and is still a light honey color. What do you guys think is a fair starting price for this bag?


----------



## MarneeB

andro said:


> I have a question for the pricing of a Louis Vuitton bag I'm going to try to sell on eBay. I bought the bag in 2007 for a price of $1'000 even. After the many price increases by Louis Vuitton I think the bag is worth more now.
> 
> The bag is generally in good condition. There is an ink mark inside and a few minor scratches on the surface, nothing major. The patina hasn't completely turned and is still a light honey color. What do you guys think is a fair starting price for this bag?


 

When I'm not sure how to price an item I'm getting ready to list I search the completed listings to see what similiar items went for. You should get an idea by seeing what others got out of theirs. Sorry, that's all the help I can give as I don't know anything about LV bags (other than I love them but can't afford them, lol!).


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> It belongs to this seller. Only the seller/rights owner can report picture theft but you can contact the seller and suggest she report it:
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/alietha-2008/



Ok, thanks!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I had an auction end on the 20th. Winning bidder has no feedback and now on 4th day the buyer has contacted me to say they can pay on the 1st.  I'm not sure what to say to them. I'd rather relist or offer a 2nd chance to someone rather then hold the item. I just feel that if you shouldn't buy something if you can't pay and if your gonna need time that's something that you should have asked me before bidding. Am I allowed to file npb and relist right away or offer a 2nd chance to someone else?  What do I say without sounding too terribly rude?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sunnysideup8283

If I decide to hold the item can I still file npb and if they done pay on the 1st close the case on the 2nd?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## noshoepolish

sunnysideup8283 said:


> If I decide to hold the item can I still file npb and if they done pay on the 1st close the case on the 2nd?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
You have to wait 4 days after filing to give them a chance to pay and another 4 after that to close.  What does her buying history look like?  I would tell her you are going to file but she still has the 8 days to pay.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

noshoepolish said:
			
		

> You have to wait 4 days after filing to give them a chance to pay and another 4 after that to close.  What does her buying history look like?  I would tell her you are going to file but she still has the 8 days to pay.



She has no history but she's not a new member. But I think I'll do what you suggested. So many time people ask to you hold something and then they never pay. That way if she doesn't pay by the 1st ill just close the case and be done with it.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## noshoepolish

I should clarify that you can open the dispute 4 days after auction close and then you have to give them 4 more days before you can close.

If you want, you can open on the 27th and close on the 1st - late in the day.  That gives her until the first.  Just let her know what you are doing so she doesn't neg you if she pays before it closes.



sunnysideup8283 said:


> She has no history but she's not a new member. But I think I'll do what you suggested. So many time people ask to you hold something and then they never pay. That way if she doesn't pay by the 1st ill just close the case and be done with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ilovemiau

Ladies anybody knows if i m Protected if i Pay a $$$$ Item from bonanza with paypal????
Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I had an auction end on the 20th. Winning bidder has no feedback and now on 4th day the buyer has contacted me to say they can pay on the 1st.  I'm not sure what to say to them. I'd rather relist or offer a 2nd chance to someone rather then hold the item. I just feel that if you shouldn't buy something if you can't pay and if your gonna need time that's something that you should have asked me before bidding. Am I allowed to file npb and relist right away or offer a 2nd chance to someone else?  What do I say without sounding too terribly rude?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





sunnysideup8283 said:


> If I decide to hold the item can I still file npb and if they done pay on the 1st close the case on the 2nd?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You can file NPB now but give her till the 1st to pay or you can wait until the 27th to file. If you file today, you don't _have_ to close it 4 days later; you can give the extra time she needs.  


Ilovemiau said:


> Ladies anybody knows if i m Protected if i Pay a $$$$ Item from bonanza with paypal????
> Thanks.


PP offers buyer protection for items purchased on Bonz.


----------



## Ilovemiau

BeenBurned said:


> You can file NPB now but give her till the 1st to pay or you can wait until the 27th to file. If you file today, you don't _have_ to close it 4 days later; you can give the extra time she needs.
> 
> PP offers buyer protection for items purchased on Bonz.



Thanks


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies,

How do you handle telling a prospective buyer that you are not going to sell to them?

Here is the deal: I have in my listing that I do not sell internationally, but a buyer contacted me and asked if I would sell to her and she offered a good price for the item so I told her yes, after reading her feedback. Than she asks me to declare less on the item on the customs forms (which is the reason I don't sell internationally bc this is almost always the issue) I told her that I could not do that. So she asks again and I explain the reasons why I can't and won't do it. Then she asks AGAIN that I lower the amount at a different price. I understand not wantingto spend the extra $ for customs fees but I have not control over what her country charges her and I feel asking three times is over the top. So how do I tell her I'm not interested in going through with the sell?


----------



## SophiaLee

Hey guys quick question. I sold an item and the buyer didn't pay so I opened a UPI, just now I saw that shopping cart on the transaction had turned blue and the little hourglass next to it. 

It said the payment was initiated thru paypal and is processing, but when I click the link it say's it's an invalid transaction ID? Now if it was an e-check wouldn't I be able to see that in PP (been awhile since I had one of those)? Or did he just mark it as paid and not really pay?


----------



## NANI1972

How do you get signature confirmation if I send a package internationally? My local post office is saying I need to send it "registered mail" and this will provide a signature but is it view-able online? I want to be sure to have seller protection as I will be sending an item that is over $250 value. Thanks


----------



## melovepurse

I would just reiterate that you won't lower the value on the customs form and add that you prefer not to ship this item internationally. 

THen you could block her, that way she cannot contact you anymore. 




NANI1972 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> How do you handle telling a prospective buyer that you are not going to sell to them?
> 
> Here is the deal: I have in my listing that I do not sell internationally, but a buyer contacted me and asked if I would sell to her and she offered a good price for the item so I told her yes, after reading her feedback. Than she asks me to declare less on the item on the customs forms (which is the reason I don't sell internationally bc this is almost always the issue) I told her that I could not do that. So she asks again and I explain the reasons why I can't and won't do it. Then she asks AGAIN that I lower the amount at a different price. I understand not wantingto spend the extra $ for customs fees but I have not control over what her country charges her and I feel asking three times is over the top. So how do I tell her I'm not interested in going through with the sell?


----------



## BeenBurned

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> How do you handle telling a prospective buyer that you are not going to sell to them?
> 
> Here is the deal: I have in my listing that I do not sell internationally, but a buyer contacted me and asked if I would sell to her and she offered a good price for the item so I told her yes, after reading her feedback. Than she asks me to declare less on the item on the customs forms (which is the reason I don't sell internationally bc this is almost always the issue) I told her that I could not do that. So she asks again and I explain the reasons why I can't and won't do it. Then she asks AGAIN that I lower the amount at a different price. I understand not wantingto spend the extra $ for customs fees but I have not control over what her country charges her and I feel asking three times is over the top. So how do I tell her I'm not interested in going through with the sell?


_Dear buyer,

While I sympathize with you on not wanting to pay additional duties, it's against the law to lie on a legal document (customs form) and for both our reputations, I cannot do it. In fact, ebay policy disallows it. 

I do not sell or ship internationally because I can't control other countries' customs charges and I don't want disappointed buyers. 

If you don't want customs charges, perhaps you can find a seller in your country with the same item.

Sincerely, 
Seller_

Then BBL and stop responding to her messages!!


----------



## Ilovemiau

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> How do you handle telling a prospective buyer that you are not going to sell to them?
> 
> Here is the deal: I have in my listing that I do not sell internationally, but a buyer contacted me and asked if I would sell to her and she offered a good price for the item so I told her yes, after reading her feedback. Than she asks me to declare less on the item on the customs forms (which is the reason I don't sell internationally bc this is almost always the issue) I told her that I could not do that. So she asks again and I explain the reasons why I can't and won't do it. Then she asks AGAIN that I lower the amount at a different price. I understand not wantingto spend the extra $ for customs fees but I have not control over what her country charges her and I feel asking three times is over the top. So how do I tell her I'm not interested in going through with the sell?




If you dont feel comfortable. Explain her that you sell ist under your rules or Not. 

I would Block her if you dont agree.


----------



## Bratty1919

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> How do you handle telling a prospective buyer that you are not going to sell to them?
> 
> Here is the deal: I have in my listing that I do not sell internationally, but a buyer contacted me and asked if I would sell to her and she offered a good price for the item so I told her yes, after reading her feedback. Than she asks me to declare less on the item on the customs forms (which is the reason I don't sell internationally bc this is almost always the issue) I told her that I could not do that. So she asks again and I explain the reasons why I can't and won't do it. Then she asks AGAIN that I lower the amount at a different price. I understand not wantingto spend the extra $ for customs fees but I have not control over what her country charges her and I feel asking three times is over the top. So how do I tell her I'm not interested in going through with the sell?



I would block her for sure, and also put the following (which was created by E-bay), in your future listings:

" International Buyers-Please Note: Import duties, taxes and charges are not included in the item price or shipping charges. These charges are the buyers responsibility. Please check with your countrys customs office to determine what these additional costs will be prior to bidding/buying. These charges are normally collected by the delivering freight (shipping) company or when you pick the item up  do not confuse them for additional shipping charges. We do not mark merchandise values below value or mark items as gifts - US and International government regulations prohibit such behavior. "


----------



## NANI1972

BeenBurned said:


> _Dear buyer,
> 
> While I sympathize with you on not wanting to pay additional duties, it's against the law to lie on a legal document (customs form) and for both our reputations, I cannot do it. In fact, ebay policy disallows it.
> 
> I do not sell or ship internationally because I can't control other countries' customs charges and I don't want disappointed buyers.
> 
> If you don't want customs charges, perhaps you can find a seller in your country with the same item.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Seller_
> 
> Thanks BB I did respond with something along those lines. I appreciate your input.
> 
> Then BBL and stop responding to her messages!!





Ilovemiau said:


> If you dont feel comfortable. Explain her that you sell ist under your rules or Not.
> 
> I would Block her if you dont agree.



Sorry I don't understand?



Bratty1919 said:


> I would block her for sure, and also put the following (which was created by E-bay), in your future listings:
> 
> " International Buyers-Please Note: Import duties, taxes and charges are not included in the item price or shipping charges. These charges are the buyers responsibility. Please check with your countrys customs office to determine what these additional costs will be prior to bidding/buying. These charges are normally collected by the delivering freight (shipping) company or when you pick the item up  do not confuse them for additional shipping charges. We do not mark merchandise values below value or mark items as gifts - US and International government regulations prohibit such behavior. "


Thanks, but I don't ship internationally as stated in my listings, this was a buyer asking me to ship internationally.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> I would block her for sure, and also put the following (which was created by E-bay), in your future listings:
> 
> " International Buyers-Please Note: Import duties, taxes and charges are not included in the item price or shipping charges. These charges are the buyers responsibility. Please check with your countrys customs office to determine what these additional costs will be prior to bidding/buying. These charges are normally collected by the delivering freight (shipping) company or when you pick the item up  do not confuse them for additional shipping charges. We do not mark merchandise values below value or mark items as gifts - US and International government regulations prohibit such behavior. "





NANI1972 said:


> Thanks, but I don't ship internationally as stated in my listings, this was a buyer asking me to ship internationally.


It probably wouldn't hurt to have it in your listings. That way, should a _good_ international buyer (i.e. one who understands customs fees) ask to be added to your exception list, you've covered yourself should you choose to sell internationally on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Bratty1919

I also have a question of my own: 

I have two Miu Miu purses that the ladies on the "authenticate this Miu Miu" page tell me are probably fake. I sent the info to Carol Ives (caroldiva.com) , since I wanted a 2nd opinion, and would need a letter from her to pursue a claim. I have not heard back from her, and only have until the 27th if I want to do a claim for one of them!!!

 What to do?


----------



## AJ1025

I have a question too: I'm expecting a package from Singapore that I'm very excited about.  It's saying (on the tracking website) 'Held at customs in destination country' and has for the past few days- is this unusual or anything to be worried about?  TIA!


----------



## Nyria

Bratty1919 said:


> I also have a question of my own:
> 
> I have two Miu Miu purses that the ladies on the "authenticate this Miu Miu" page tell me are probably fake. I sent the info to Carol Ives (caroldiva.com) , since I wanted a 2nd opinion, and would need a letter from her to pursue a claim. I have not heard back from her, and only have until the 27th if I want to do a claim for one of them!!!
> 
> What to do?


 
Carol has had a death in the family lately and is proibably a little distracted.  

You can try authenticate4u.com they do miu miu and they are being suggested by paypal as a source they will take letters from.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nyria said:


> Carol has had a death in the family lately and is proibably a little distracted.
> 
> You can try authenticate4u.com they do miu miu and they are being suggested by paypal as a source they will take letters from.


I just had an item authenticated by *authenticate4u*. Having never used them before, I sent several messages ahead of time both for information and to get a feel for the speed of responses.  I got immediate acknowledgement of my messages each time and within hours, got friendly and personal responses answering my questions. 

Once I submitted my pictures/listing for authentication, I got my response within minutes and a PDF copy of the authentication within hours. I was very pleased.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi Ladies. 

I m thinking about selling my handbags to yoogi ,Shop Bella or another consignment store.  
Is it True that they Charge 30-40% of the endprice?

Would you stay with bonanza & eBay or would you consign?
I have Never tried Them.  

But 30-4% seems pretty High to me. 

Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I m thinking about selling my handbags to yoogi ,Shop Bella or another consignment store.
> Is it True that they Charge 30-40% of the endprice?
> 
> Would you stay with bonanza & eBay or would you consign?
> I have Never tried Them.
> 
> But 30-4% seems pretty High to me.
> 
> Thank you


I believe 30-40% is typical. In fact, I think 30% is probably a great deal, i.e., low!! 

I use Second Time Around (a B&M consignment store) and they take 60%.


----------



## Ilovemiau

BeenBurned said:


> I believe 30-40% is typical. In fact, I think 30% is probably a great deal, i.e., low!!
> 
> I use Second Time Around (a B&M consignment store) and they take 60%.



60% Omg. And i thought. 30-40% is to High. 

I think i stuff with bonanza & eBay.  

Thanks been burned


----------



## noshoepolish

The ebay sellers on the Clothing Board say they get 50% after all fees, etc are paid.



Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I m thinking about selling my handbags to yoogi ,Shop Bella or another consignment store.
> Is it True that they Charge 30-40% of the endprice?
> 
> Would you stay with bonanza & eBay or would you consign?
> I have Never tried Them.
> 
> But 30-4% seems pretty High to me.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## shinymagpie

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> How do you handle telling a prospective buyer that you are not going to sell to them?
> 
> Here is the deal: I have in my listing that I do not sell internationally, but a buyer contacted me and asked if I would sell to her and she offered a good price for the item so I told her yes, after reading her feedback. Than she asks me to declare less on the item on the customs forms (which is the reason I don't sell internationally bc this is almost always the issue) I told her that I could not do that. So she asks again and I explain the reasons why I can't and won't do it. Then she asks AGAIN that I lower the amount at a different price. I understand not wantingto spend the extra $ for customs fees but I have not control over what her country charges her and I feel asking three times is over the top. So how do I tell her I'm not interested in going through with the sell?



Can you please PM me their ID - I would love to put her on my blocked buyer list right now.


----------



## Bratty1919

shinymagpie said:


> Can you please PM me their ID - I would love to put her on my blocked buyer list right now.



Me too, please- I had a similar person do something like this to me about a month ago; I wonder if it's the same woman?!


----------



## mellva

Can someone please help me. I listed a brand new with tags cashmere sweater for sale on Bonz. And I made two mistakes. First, I thought I had set the BIN offer, so buyers would have to contact me first. This buyer just opened their Bonz acct yesterday and they also have it set as private. As soon as they paid through paypal I emailed the buyer and thanked her and told her I would ship the sweater when I got home this morning. I never heard from her. Then when I got home and I realized that I listed the sweater the wrong size. It's really size M and I had listed it as size S. I notified the buyer and told her I was so sorry and that we can cancel the transaction or I can ship her the size M. I still have not heard one word from her. I don't know how to cancel a transaction on Bonz. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

mellva said:


> Can someone please help me. I listed a brand new with tags cashmere sweater for sale on Bonz. And I made two mistakes. First, I thought I had set the BIN offer, so buyers would have to contact me first. This buyer just opened their Bonz acct yesterday and they also have it set as private. As soon as they paid through paypal I emailed the buyer and thanked her and told her I would ship the sweater when I got home this morning. I never heard from her. Then when I got home and I realized that I listed the sweater the wrong size. It's really size M and I had listed it as size S. I notified the buyer and told her I was so sorry and that we can cancel the transaction or I can ship her the size M. I still have not heard one word from her. I don't know how to cancel a transaction on Bonz. Any advice would be appreciated.


I'm not sure you can set your BIN to require contact first. You can make it so you have to approve the sale before the buyer can complete it but they don't necessarily contact you. 

As for the lack of response to your message, many buyers either don't know how to find their Bonz messages or they just read the emails they receive so what I suggest is sending messages both through the Bonz (contact member) item as well as directly to their emails. That way, if there's a problem, even if they haven't read their Bonz messages, the Bonz boys can see all your attempts at contact and should they say you never emailed them, the proof is there that you did do it. 

Let the buyer know of your error and tell her that you'll await her response before shipping. See what happens.


----------



## mellva

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure you can set your BIN to require contact first. You can make it so you have to approve the sale before the buyer can complete it but they don't necessarily contact you.
> 
> As for the lack of response to your message, many buyers either don't know how to find their Bonz messages or they just read the emails they receive so what I suggest is sending messages both through the Bonz (contact member) item as well as directly to their emails. That way, if there's a problem, even if they haven't read their Bonz messages, the Bonz boys can see all your attempts at contact and should they say you never emailed them, the proof is there that you did do it.
> 
> Let the buyer know of your error and tell her that you'll await her response before shipping. See what happens.




Thank you for your help. I will send her an email through to her personal email. I did not realize that it's hard to find Bonz messages. Maybe that is why she has not responded.


----------



## girlygeek

AJ1025 said:


> I have a question too: I'm expecting a package from Singapore that I'm very excited about.  It's saying (on the tracking website) 'Held at customs in destination country' and has for the past few days- is this unusual or anything to be worried about?  TIA!



I'm from singapore and not sure if what I know is of help! it depends on what courier service or postal service is used. if it is under singapore post, then you need to use the tracking number that is provided and search for it with your local post office. Singapore post tracking normally stops once the item leaves the country..

If it's another private company not under sing post then i'm not too sure how the system works


----------



## whateve

Do you get an unpaid item strike the moment a NPB is filed, or only 4 days later? The reason I ask is because I bid on an item and I will be out of town when it ends. I informed the seller and they said it is fine, but I was wondering that if they had the automatic NPB turned on, it might file a NPB against me before I get back from my trip.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Do you get an unpaid item strike the moment a NPB is filed, or only 4 days later? The reason I ask is because I bid on an item and I will be out of town when it ends. I informed the seller and they said it is fine, but I was wondering that if they had the automatic NPB turned on, it might file a NPB against me before I get back from my trip.


You get the strike if the dispute remains unpaid and the seller closes the dispute on the 4th day after opening it. As long as the seller agrees to wait for your payment, I'd assume that she wouldn't close it on you.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You get the strike if the dispute remains unpaid and the seller closes the dispute on the 4th day after opening it. As long as the seller agrees to wait for your payment, I'd assume that she wouldn't close it on you.


Thanks. I thought so but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Lisie

Hey Ladies,  I got a quick question - I am really put off by selling on feebay so I was considering bonanza. Do you think I should sign up there with the same account name I use ebay with or a new one?


----------



## noshoepolish

Use the same account name if you can.


----------



## pbananahammock

Hey quick question.  Is there anything that can be done if I purchased a bag several years ago on Ebay that turned out to be fake?  
I thought I had done all my homework, etc. and the seller was even on the "my poupette" list of recommended sellers, but still sold me a fake.
I don't think there is any recourse but I just wanted to ask, thanks.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Hi all- looking for a little advice here on a listing that has me puzzled.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MARC-JA...s=63&clkid=8073255520864750282#ht_3135wt_1270

I posted this in the MJ authentication thread a couple days ago and was advised that it looked generally alright but that I should ask for a picture of the season tag. I sent the seller a message on Friday morning, waited for a response and started to think maybe they weren't willing to comply. Seller ended up replying last night and said she was sorry for the delay & that she had been away with no reception. She sent another message about a minute later saying she was emailing me the photo through her outside email and to check my spam folder if it didn't come through. I waited..about a half hour later I let her know the email never came through and asked her to resend.

I woke up this morning, still no response. I checked my Watch List and to my surprise, the listing for the clutch had ended! I was disappointed but figured someone was more willing than me to buy. But then I was doing some more browsing for MJ items and saw that the item had been relisted..

I still haven't heard back from the seller and the item is on for another 29 days. She's got great feedback too, so I'm confused. Is there a general explanation for listings that end and relist like this? How common is it exactly that someone commits to a BIN and backs out?

I think at this point it's best to move on and purchase something else but I'm semi-new to ebay and figured I'd ask for some perspective here first.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## BeenBurned

pbananahammock said:


> Hey quick question.  Is there anything that can be done if I purchased a bag several years ago on Ebay that turned out to be fake?
> I thought I had done all my homework, etc. and the seller was even on the "my poupette" list of recommended sellers, but still sold me a fake.
> I don't think there is any recourse but I just wanted to ask, thanks.


You're out of luck. You have 45 days to file a dispute so you're several years past the filing time. And in this case, you have no way of proving that the fake item you have is the same one you received when you purchased it. (I'm not accusing you of doing a switch but there are buyers who do it. And several years after the fact, you have no case.)


----------



## Lisie

Hey everyone, I just wanted to rant about Paypal. I am so fed up with their service its unbelievable. I feel like whenever I contact them I get a generated email back (well not the first one they send out, because its a delivery notification, but the "answer" to my questions).

I decided to sell again and wanted to know how exactly their fees work if its currency transfer - Dollars to Euros or whatever and believe me they cannot give me an appropriate answer - they only tell me what I can read on their webpage, but as a newbie basically receiving foreign money I have no idea how much I owe them if I sell.

I gave them an example with 755 Euros / approx 1000 USD and they could not tell me how much fees there will be if I receive that amount of money.

Anyone knows?
TIA


----------



## pbananahammock

BeenBurned said:


> You're out of luck. You have 45 days to file a dispute so you're several years past the filing time. And in this case, you have no way of proving that the fake item you have is the same one you received when you purchased it. (I'm not accusing you of doing a switch but there are buyers who do it. And several years after the fact, you have no case.)



That sucks.  I guess it demonstrates the importance of having an item authenticated either prior to purchasing or just after purchasing.  But as always, it is still buyer beware.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## cha9112

I'm listing an item for 10 days with the auction ending the day before Mother's Day. Is this a good idea or will people be preoccupied?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Hi, I want to buy something on ebay from the USA to the UK the seller will use USPS Express Mail for tracking. Do you know who takes over once the package gets to the UK? In terms of customs do they notify me? Item is around $150 (possibly $300 if I get two) TIA!


----------



## pbananahammock

Harper Quinn said:


> Hi, I want to buy something on ebay from the USA to the UK the seller will use USPS Express Mail for tracking. Do you know who takes over once the package gets to the UK? In terms of customs do they notify me? Item is around $150 (possibly $300 if I get two) TIA!



I am from Canada and have packages sent from the U.S. all the time.  You can track the package on the USPS website.  Whichever carrier in England (it is Canada Post here), is the national mail carrier, will deliver the package and is also responsible for collecting any customs due.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Harper Quinn

pbananahammock said:


> I am from Canada and have packages sent from the U.S. all the time.  You can track the package on the USPS website.  Whichever carrier in England (it is Canada Post here), is the national mail carrier, will deliver the package and is also responsible for collecting any customs due.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thank you for that. I wish they used Royal Mail here but have read they often use parcelforce which are dreadful. I hope it will turn out ok


----------



## pbananahammock

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you for that. I wish they used Royal Mail here but have read they often use parcelforce which are dreadful. I hope it will turn out ok



I hope it turns out ok for you as well.


----------



## shinymagpie

Harper Quinn said:


> Hi, I want to buy something on ebay from the USA to the UK the seller will use USPS Express Mail for tracking. Do you know who takes over once the package gets to the UK? In terms of customs do they notify me? Item is around $150 (possibly $300 if I get two) TIA!





Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you for that. I wish they used Royal Mail here but have read they often use parcelforce which are dreadful. I hope it will turn out ok



HarperQuinn, there is a good reason that people use Parcelforce. It is very unfortunate that Parcelforce will bite you in the wallet, but Royal Mail are now unreliable. I used to use them all the time, until something was stolen and the tracking stopped within Royal Mail's territory and they refused to take responsibility. Parcelforce and their handling fee of UKP13 plus VAT of 21%? and or Customs duty do suck, but it is the law.

If you are buying from eBay, _the seller has a responsibility to track the item to prove delivery_. From my perspective, Parcelforce is the only reliable tracking method for the UK. What it does mean is that some buyers then try to ding my stars on item condition etc, which is unfair. Buyers who are in countries with very low customs duties, never ding my stars on item condition. I sell items in the same condition to both kinds of buyers. It happens so frequently that I have run statistics via eBay that show it to be a clear pattern. My listings always have the standard paragraph required by eBay about import duties, so my buyers cannot claim that the fees were unexpected. 

When you do eventually get your items, please keep this in mind when you do your ratings. You bought what you considered to be a good deal. You may have had to pay import duty on your item. So, no matter how annoying the import cost may be, put it out of your mind completely, when you rate item condition and communication, because the import duty is not part of the condition of the item. The shipping and handling fees are what was stated in the listing, and the import duties are NOT part of this evaluation. The seller is not responsible for the laws of your country. We all wish it were different, but these are the conditions that we buy and sell in. When I buy from overseas, I sometimes pay tax, and that works out to about 27% - its the luck of the draw.


----------



## Harper Quinn

shinymagpie said:


> HarperQuinn, there is a good reason that people use Parcelforce. It is very unfortunate that Parcelforce will bite you in the wallet, but Royal Mail are now unreliable. I used to use them all the time, until something was stolen and the tracking stopped within Royal Mail's territory and they refused to take responsibility. Parcelforce and their handling fee of UKP13 plus VAT of 21%? and or Customs duty do suck, but it is the law.
> 
> If you are buying from eBay, _the seller has a responsibility to track the item to prove delivery_. From my perspective, Parcelforce is the only reliable tracking method for the UK. What it does mean is that some buyers then try to ding my stars on item condition etc, which is unfair. Buyers who are in countries with very low customs duties, never ding my stars on item condition. I sell items in the same condition to both kinds of buyers. It happens so frequently that I have run statistics via eBay that show it to be a clear pattern. My listings always have the standard paragraph required by eBay about import duties, so my buyers cannot claim that the fees were unexpected.
> 
> When you do eventually get your items, please keep this in mind when you do your ratings. You bought what you considered to be a good deal. You may have had to pay import duty on your item. So, no matter how annoying the import cost may be, put it out of your mind completely, when you rate item condition and communication, because the import duty is not part of the condition of the item. The shipping and handling fees are what was stated in the listing, and the import duties are NOT part of this evaluation. The seller is not responsible for the laws of your country. We all wish it were different, but these are the conditions that we buy and sell in. When I buy from overseas, I sometimes pay tax, and that works out to about 27% - its the luck of the draw.


 
Hi, I am sorry to hear you got bad ratings. I was not really complaining about the costs, rather the unreliability of parcelforce. They take more money than royal mail but fail to send any communication, state they delivered the item where there was no delivery, say they left cards when they haven't... I'm not the only one who had this experience sadly.


----------



## Lisie

Lisie said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to rant about Paypal. I am so fed up with their service its unbelievable. I feel like whenever I contact them I get a generated email back (well not the first one they send out, because its a delivery notification, but the "answer" to my questions).
> 
> I decided to sell again and wanted to know how exactly their fees work if its currency transfer - Dollars to Euros or whatever and believe me they cannot give me an appropriate answer - they only tell me what I can read on their webpage, but as a newbie basically receiving foreign money I have no idea how much I owe them if I sell.
> 
> I gave them an example with 755 Euros / approx 1000 USD and they could not tell me how much fees there will be if I receive that amount of money.
> 
> Anyone knows?
> TIA



bump.

Anyone there to help me calculate the fees if I receive Dollars and want to get Euros in my bank account?


----------



## shinymagpie

Harper Quinn said:


> Hi, I am sorry to hear you got bad ratings. I was not really complaining about the costs, rather the unreliability of parcelforce. They take more money than royal mail but fail to send any communication, state they delivered the item where there was no delivery, say they left cards when they haven't... I'm not the only one who had this experience sadly.



I understand what you are saying. About 1 in 3 UK buyers report similar experiences. It makes it tough all round. But anyway, I hope you will love your bags.


----------



## IrisCole

Lisie said:


> bump.
> 
> Anyone there to help me calculate the fees if I receive Dollars and want to get Euros in my bank account?



I know that if the buyer pays you for an international transaction, they'll take 3.9% + (I believe) a roughly 2-3% fee for converting the currency.


----------



## Lisie

IrisCole said:


> I know that if the buyer pays you for an international transaction, they'll take 3.9% + (I believe) a roughly 2-3% fee for converting the currency.



I tried to talk to them via mail but they seem to "incompetent" to give me those answers. I guess it must be something like you just mentioned - daily exchange rate fee and some additional fee. But what I was wondering is (what I understood from their mail) they will charge me this currency fee + additional normal paypal fee once right? Like there is no extra fee for receiving international money - that must be the currency fee then?


----------



## IrisCole

Lisie said:


> I tried to talk to them via mail but they seem to "incompetent" to give me those answers. I guess it must be something like you just mentioned - daily exchange rate fee and some additional fee. But what I was wondering is (what I understood from their mail) they will charge me this currency fee + additional normal paypal fee once right? Like there is no extra fee for receiving international money - that must be the currency fee then?



Yes, you just get charged once.  But if they send it to you in whatever your currency is, you just get charged the 3.9% PP fee and not the conversion fee.  For example, I just received a $163.00 payment from someone in Australia, and PP deducted $6.66, or roughly 4%.  So since the site that I sell through has prices listed in USD, and buyers have to pay that way, I must not get charged any additional conversion fees.

I'm not 100% about how any of PP's "rules" work though honestly, but that seems to be what's happening.


----------



## Lisie

IrisCole said:


> Yes, you just get charged once.  But if they send it to you in whatever your currency is, you just get charged the 3.9% PP fee and not the conversion fee.  For example, I just received a $163.00 payment from someone in Australia, and PP deducted $6.66, or roughly 4%.  So since the site that I sell through has prices listed in USD, and buyers have to pay that way, I must not get charged any additional conversion fees.
> 
> I'm not 100% about how any of PP's "rules" work though honestly, but that seems to be what's happening.



Thanks, sounds logical.

I want to sell several things on Bonanza and haven't used Paypal much for receiving foreign currencies. I also would like to know the fees in advance so I can roughly calculate what I have to pay PP and Bonanza. Seriously thats quite a bit! Basically selling items more expensive or getting lower for them.
otherwise...Ebay fees + PP conversion fees = OMG.
So as Bonanza is basically not only US can I list my items in my currency then and they will pop-up in Euros and Dollars, but people will have to send me Euros? Did I get that right?  
Excuse me for asking so much, but better safe than sorry


----------



## GhstDreamer

I purchased some items off etsy and the total is $54 and the seller (US) shipped it using UPS to Canada. When they filled in the paperwork they accidentally recorded that the value of the goods is $150. So clearly I was charged with massive fees. I alerted the seller and this is the first time it's happened to her so she doesn't know how to proceed. Right now the package is at the Fedex centre and the Fedex person told me just to contact regarding this problem.


----------



## Parimari

Harper Quinn said:


> Hi, I want to buy something on ebay from the USA to the UK the seller will use USPS Express Mail for tracking. Do you know who takes over once the package gets to the UK? In terms of customs do they notify me? Item is around $150 (possibly $300 if I get two) TIA!



Its royal Mail for sure i ve Sent Few stuff to the uk.


----------



## Parimari

Lisie said:


> Thanks, sounds logical.
> 
> I want to sell several things on Bonanza and haven't used Paypal much for receiving foreign currencies. I also would like to know the fees in advance so I can roughly calculate what I have to pay PP and Bonanza. Seriously thats quite a bit! Basically selling items more expensive or getting lower for them.
> otherwise...Ebay fees + PP conversion fees = OMG.
> So as Bonanza is basically not only US can I list my items in my currency then and they will pop-up in Euros and Dollars, but people will have to send me Euros? Did I get that right?
> Excuse me for asking so much, but better safe than sorry



You can send from an Euro paypal Account Dollars or whatever currency you want. 
You can ASK as a seller your Buyers to send you US Dollars only NOT Euro then the buyer has to Pay the currency Fees. You get your Dollar amount what you are asking for.  
If they send you euros or another currency ist will Show on your paypal US Dollar then what you got in euros , if you Transfer the Money for example your Money to your Bank you have go Pay the Fees. 

I Hope i wrote it as clear as possible. Englisch is Not my First Language.


----------



## shinymagpie

Harper Quinn said:


> Hi, I want to buy something on ebay from the USA to the UK the seller will use USPS Express Mail for tracking. Do you know who takes over once the package gets to the UK? In terms of customs do they notify me? Item is around $150 (possibly $300 if I get two) TIA!





Parimari said:


> Its royal Mail for sure i ve Sent Few stuff to the uk.



Sorry, but it's not correct. The partner for EMS in the UK is Parcelforce. The partner for USPS Airmail is Royal Mail.


----------



## BeenBurned

GhstDreamer said:


> I purchased some items off etsy and the total is $54 and the seller (US) shipped it using UPS to Canada. When they filled in the paperwork they accidentally recorded that the value of the goods is $150. So clearly I was charged with massive fees. I alerted the seller and this is the first time it's happened to her so she doesn't know how to proceed. Right now the package is at the Fedex centre and the Fedex person told me just to contact regarding this problem.


Please wait and see if someone from Canada can confirm but I believe you can take a copy of the listing and the paypal receipt showing that the cost was $54. If you can prove that you didn't pay $150, you shouldn't have to pay duty on it. 

Did she say why she overvalued it? Sheesh!


----------



## Parimari

shinymagpie said:


> Sorry, but it's not correct. The partner for EMS in the UK is Parcelforce. The partner for USPS Airmail is Royal Mail.



Thats Strange i ve Sent ist Last week a bag 300$ with Express & buyer Told je she got it through Royal Mail.  
I will ASK her


----------



## Harper Quinn

Parimari said:


> Its royal Mail for sure i ve Sent Few stuff to the uk.


 


shinymagpie said:


> Sorry, but it's not correct. The partner for EMS in the UK is Parcelforce. The partner for USPS Airmail is Royal Mail.


 
Thank you ladies. It seems that the less priority and the smaller the box, the more likely it will be sent via royal mail. If it's larger/more of a priority it tends to go with parcelforce. Which is a shame because I'd like and need to get it shipped tracked. I might just have to hold off getting anything from the US


----------



## Harper Quinn

Parimari said:


> Thats Strange i ve Sent ist Last week a bag 300$ with Express & buyer Told je she got it through Royal Mail.
> I will ASK her


 
Oh really?! Maybe it is completely random then...


----------



## Lisie

Parimari said:


> You can send from an Euro paypal Account Dollars or whatever currency you want.
> You can ASK as a seller your Buyers to send you US Dollars only NOT Euro then the buyer has to Pay the currency Fees. You get your Dollar amount what you are asking for.
> If they send you euros or another currency ist will Show on your paypal US Dollar then what you got in euros , if you Transfer the Money for example your Money to your Bank you have go Pay the Fees.
> 
> I Hope i wrote it as clear as possible. Englisch is Not my First Language.



I understood, thank you. Thats how I read it too. So if they send me Dollars and I leave that amount in my paypal account I am only going to be charged the normal fee and not the conversion in addition?

Is it common to tell the buyer to send the money in the preferred currency?
Let's see how everything works out


----------



## GhstDreamer

BeenBurned said:


> Please wait and see if someone from Canada can confirm but I believe you can take a copy of the listing and the paypal receipt showing that the cost was $54. If you can prove that you didn't pay $150, you shouldn't have to pay duty on it.
> 
> Did she say why she overvalued it? Sheesh!



Thanks BeenBurned! Actually she told the amount but the person at UPS wrote it down incorrectly.


----------



## pbananahammock

BeenBurned said:


> Please wait and see if someone from Canada can confirm but I believe you can take a copy of the listing and the paypal receipt showing that the cost was $54. If you can prove that you didn't pay $150, you shouldn't have to pay duty on it.
> 
> Did she say why she overvalued it? Sheesh!



I'm from Canada and yes, this is true.  I have done this several times, you only pay duty on what you actually paid for the item; not what the item is worth.  As long as you have a receipt that says what you paid, then you can get refunded.


----------



## Jaci 1

pbananahammock said:


> I'm from Canada and yes, this is true.  I have done this several times, you only pay duty on what you actually paid for the item; not what the item is worth.  As long as you have a receipt that says what you paid, then you can get refunded.



Hi ladies
Dont know if this is of relevance or any help to you but Im seething!!! 

I sent for a purse to go (small bag organiser/liner) from US.

 It was sent from US to me here in the Uk using USPS and was tracked.

It was shipped from US on the 21st of April and I still do not have it!!!

I found out this morning (from parcel force in uk) it is now in GB but has been held at PO awaiting customs duties of £16.98 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is clearly a very expensive bag organiser. Apart from the cost of the purse to go,the postage, and now the customs duty has added up to a grand total of £65.... for a bag organiser!!!!   :censor:  

I was under the impression that customs did not have to be paid on items under a certain value ...apparently not?

The purse to go is only valued at $34.95...around £20 maybe.

I would seriously think long and hard about ordering anything from overseas again

Jaci


----------



## pbananahammock

Jaci 1 said:


> Hi ladies
> Dont know if this is of relevance or any help to you but Im seething!!!
> 
> I sent for a purse to go (small bag organiser/liner) from US.
> 
> It was sent from US to me here in the Uk using USPS and was tracked.
> 
> It was shipped from US on the 21st of April and I still do not have it!!!
> 
> I found out this morning (from parcel force in uk) it is now in GB but has been held at PO awaiting customs duties of £16.98 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is clearly a very expensive bag organiser. Apart from the cost of the purse to go,the postage, and now the customs duty has added up to a grand total of £65.... for a bag organiser!!!!   :censor:
> 
> I was under the impression that customs did not have to be paid on items under a certain value ...apparently not?
> 
> The purse to go is only valued at $34.95...around £20 maybe.
> 
> I would seriously think long and hard about ordering anything from overseas again
> 
> Jaci


I would contact the mail company or perhaps check their website to see what their regulations are with regards to paying customs on items that are worth a certain amount.  I know here at home, customs and border services lists on their website what you have to pay duty on.
Also, check to see what value they put on the customs form.  You should only pay duty for what you paid, not what the item is worth.  But perhaps it is different for the U.K.


----------



## shinymagpie

Jaci 1 said:


> Hi ladies
> Dont know if this is of relevance or any help to you but Im seething!!!
> 
> I sent for a purse to go (small bag organiser/liner) from US.
> 
> It was sent from US to me here in the Uk using USPS and was tracked.
> 
> It was shipped from US on the 21st of April and I still do not have it!!!
> 
> I found out this morning (from parcel force in uk) it is now in GB but has been held at PO awaiting customs duties of £16.98 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is clearly a very expensive bag organiser. Apart from the cost of the purse to go,the postage, and now the customs duty has added up to a grand total of £65.... for a bag organiser!!!!   :censor:
> 
> I was under the impression that customs did not have to be paid on items under a certain value ...apparently not?
> 
> The purse to go is only valued at $34.95...around £20 maybe.
> 
> I would seriously think long and hard about ordering anything from overseas again
> 
> Jaci



This is exactly the problem that I have with the UK system. You are seething cross about this because of the customs issue. Any time that you buy something from outside the EU, being assessed for VAT is a possibility. They will charge you UKP13 as a handling fee for anything that has VAT assessable on it e.g. as of November 2011, any item with a value of GBP15 and gifts with a value of GBP40 and over. From what I can read, for internet purchases, the UK system adds the price of shipping and the declared item value together, to charge you on the total. It sounds like you paid for postage for the item. Even if the seller posted it as free shipping ($0) to you, the postage paid would be visible on the packaging and Parcelforce would count that as part of the total.  

On the other hand, if the seller did not track it and declare it, and it went missing - they would lose their item, plus be required to repay you. If you were standing in their shoes, what would you do? The seller has a choice of breaking the law to give you a break, or protecting their investment. There are no winners here except the tax system, and even that is dubious because of the amount of paperwork needed to collect the tax.

This is the link to Parcelforce page on fees 
 and this is the link to the VAT.

I have sympathy for your situation. I can understand why the charge makes you feel angry - there are few countries who levy this kind of tax (Norway, Canada, the UK & Thailand) But those charges are out of the sellers control.


----------



## Jaci 1

pbananahammock said:


> I would contact the mail company or perhaps check their website to see what their regulations are with regards to paying customs on items that are worth a certain amount.  I know here at home, customs and border services lists on their website what you have to pay duty on.
> Also, check to see what value they put on the customs form.  You should only pay duty for what you paid, not what the item is worth.  But perhaps it is different for the U.K.



Thanks ladies

I will await delivery of item,check details and see if theres any way I can reclaim customs taxes? Doubt it ..Even if i can it'll probably be such a long winded ,paper filling, red tape ,time consuming load of nonsense ...that i wont bother

jaci


----------



## Parimari

Lisie said:
			
		

> I understood, thank you. Thats how I read it too. So if they send me Dollars and I leave that amount in my paypal account I am only going to be charged the normal fee and not the conversion in addition?
> 
> Is it common to tell the buyer to send the money in the preferred currency?
> Let's see how everything works out




I m from Europe & i always Sent the payments in the currency of the seller. Some seller asked me for it Too. You can Write it maybe in your listing that you only Accept US Dollars in your Account. Believe me its easier. 

& Not a Big hassle for the buyer when you send the Money you only Click on the currency you like to send.  
Good luck.


----------



## kssnyc

Hi Ladies, I am new here!!!!!! But i find the site a bit confusing. Is there anywhere to BUY/SELL bags etc from members?? I feel like it might be safer than ebay


----------



## Parimari

kssnyc said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new here!!!!!! But i find the site a bit confusing. Is there anywhere to BUY/SELL bags etc from members?? I feel like it might be safer than ebay



That is Not allowed but there are a lot of TPF on bonanza. 
 But still authenticate before you buy Anything. Doesnt matter what somebody says.
Good luck.


----------



## lofty

I am about to list something on eBay and I saw that the final value fee for auction style is now kept at a maximum of $250??! When did they have such a drastic increase, I thought it was $100? Or did I recall wrongly?


----------



## dizizit

Hello! Quite a new seller here
I haven't sold anything on Ebay for the past couple of months. But Ebay fees are still being subtracted from my Paypal account. Is that right?

I don't sell expensive stuffs and I 've only sold about 5 items in total. But I received emails stating $2.66/etc Ebay seller fees are being subtracted from my paypal.

Do I still have to pay seller fees even when I am not actively selling anything?

Thanks


----------



## noshoepolish

It was in the last seller update.



lofty said:


> I am about to list something on eBay and I saw that the final value fee for auction style is now kept at a maximum of $250??! When did they have such a drastic increase, I thought it was $100? Or did I recall wrongly?


----------



## giauna420

BgaHolic said:


> Apologies in advance if this was already asked, but how does one get started selling?  I read all the time that everyone feels leery buying from a seller with zero feedback but how does one start?  I am contemplating selling a couple of things and have been researching the subject to no avail. Any tips? TIA!!


still put your items on you have to start somewhere and get your feedback up! As long as you show really good pics and answer questions you will be fine! make sure you take detailed pics and post them up here as well, so they have something else to refer to!!

just be a good and honest seller!


----------



## giauna420

noshoepolish said:


> It was in the last seller update.


eBay fees recently went up! and yes it's kinda steep try bonanza and Craigslist as well low fees to no fees!! you can still make a profit as long as you put your price high enough to take care of eBay and pay-pal fees!!


----------



## giauna420

dizizit said:


> Hello! Quite a new seller here
> I haven't sold anything on Ebay for the past couple of months. But Ebay fees are still being subtracted from my Paypal account. Is that right?
> 
> I don't sell expensive stuffs and I 've only sold about 5 items in total. But I received emails stating $2.66/etc Ebay seller fees are being subtracted from my paypal.
> 
> Do I still have to pay seller fees even when I am not actively selling anything?
> 
> Thanks


the listing fee is what I think your getting charged for even though you haven't sold anything your item is still being advertised so they charge a listing fee!  and it usually isn't much couple dollars so that sounds about right!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dizizit said:


> Hello! Quite a new seller here
> I haven't sold anything on Ebay for the past couple of months. But Ebay fees are still being subtracted from my Paypal account. Is that right?
> 
> I don't sell expensive stuffs and I 've only sold about 5 items in total. But I received emails stating $2.66/etc Ebay seller fees are being subtracted from my paypal.
> 
> Do I still have to pay seller fees even when I am not actively selling anything?
> 
> Thanks


If you sold those 5 items, there was a final value fee assessed when they sold. That's probably what you're being charged for.


----------



## lofty

noshoepolish said:
			
		

> It was in the last seller update.



Thanks. The fees are crazy!


----------



## dizizit

giauna420 said:


> the listing fee is what I think your getting charged for even though you haven't sold anything your item is still being advertised so they charge a listing fee! and it usually isn't much couple dollars so that sounds about right!!


 Thanks!


----------



## dizizit

BeenBurned said:


> If you sold those 5 items, there was a final value fee assessed when they sold. That's probably what you're being charged for.


Thanks!


----------



## lofty

Hi ladies, I am at a loss of what to do here. Recently I bought a bag from a seller directly paid through paypal. She listed it on ebay and I was watching the item. But the next day the listing was cancelled so I contacted the seller. She told me another buyer had made an offer, so I counteroffered. I was told that she had mailed out the bag to her friend in Paris who will be sending the bag to me. So before I paid, I asked her for an estimated date when I can receive the bag from her friend. She told me the bag should have reached her friend in Paris last Saturday and I should receive latest in 2 weeks. So last Wednesday, I contacted the seller since I didn't hear from her. She told me that the bag has not reached her friend in Paris yet and said she will contact me when her friend sends it out to me. So I told myself I will give her another week, but then coincidentally, I happened to be on the "Authenticate this Chanel" thread and saw that another buyer was authenticating a bag that this same seller was selling. Apparently this seller had provided pictures of different bags for the bag she listed. The authenticators were the ones who pointed this out. So I took a look at the pictures myself and true enough on closer look the pictures were of different bags (the quilts were different). Now I am suspecting that this seller is out to scam me. If she is capable of sending pictures of different bags for a bag she is selling, I don't think I can trust her to send me an authentic bag as described in the listing. Anyway she has 60 fb, 100% positive. She has sold some bags in the past as well. So she is not exactly a "new" seller. This was partly why I went ahead with the deal. 
So, what should I do now? Contact her and ask her for a refund, but on what basis? Or should I open a dispute with pp right away? But if I do open a dispute, what reason should I file it for? Or should I just wait it out?
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

lofty said:


> Hi ladies, I am at a loss of what to do here. Recently I bought a bag from a seller directly paid through paypal. She listed it on ebay and I was watching the item. But the next day the listing was cancelled so I contacted the seller. She told me another buyer had made an offer, so I counteroffered. I was told that she had mailed out the bag to her friend in Paris who will be sending the bag to me. So before I paid, I asked her for an estimated date when I can receive the bag from her friend. She told me the bag should have reached her friend in Paris last Saturday and I should receive latest in 2 weeks. So last Wednesday, I contacted the seller since I didn't hear from her. She told me that the bag has not reached her friend in Paris yet and said she will contact me when her friend sends it out to me. So I told myself I will give her another week, but then coincidentally, I happened to be on the "Authenticate this Chanel" thread and saw that another buyer was authenticating a bag that this same seller was selling. Apparently this seller had provided pictures of different bags for the bag she listed. The authenticators were the ones who pointed this out. So I took a look at the pictures myself and true enough on closer look the pictures were of different bags (the quilts were different). Now I am suspecting that this seller is out to scam me. If she is capable of sending pictures of different bags for a bag she is selling, I don't think I can trust her to send me an authentic bag as described in the listing. Anyway she has 60 fb, 100% positive. She has sold some bags in the past as well. So she is not exactly a "new" seller. This was partly why I went ahead with the deal.
> So, what should I do now? Contact her and ask her for a refund, but on what basis? Or should I open a dispute with pp right away? But if I do open a dispute, what reason should I file it for? Or should I just wait it out?
> Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated, thank you!


You don't post specific dates but based on what you describe, it sounds as though it's been over a week since you paid. If that's the case, file INR. 

Where are you located? Where is the seller? Why is the seller claiming to send the item to Paris before it's forwarded to you? 

Please post the link to the AT Chanel post.

This scenario screams scam to me.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Hi all-

I've yet to purchase a bag internationally but I've got my eye on an LV in Japan. How does customs typically work out? Should I be ready to fork over a good amount in fees to import it?  The bag would sell for around $500. Sorry if this is vague or a silly question, it's just unfamiliar territory for me.

TIA!


----------



## noshoepolish

Main concern would be odors.  Their bags have been known to be stinky.



cvlshopaholic said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I've yet to purchase a bag internationally but I've got my eye on an LV in Japan. How does customs typically work out? Should I be ready to fork over a good amount in fees to import it? The bag would sell for around $500. Sorry if this is vague or a silly question, it's just unfamiliar territory for me.
> 
> TIA!


----------



## lofty

BeenBurned said:


> You don't post specific dates but based on what you describe, it sounds as though it's been over a week since you paid. If that's the case, file INR.
> 
> Where are you located? Where is the seller? Why is the seller claiming to send the item to Paris before it's forwarded to you?
> 
> Please post the link to the AT Chanel post.
> 
> This scenario screams scam to me.



Hi BeenBurned, I paid on 29 April, so yes it's more than a week. 
I am in Singapore and seller is in France. I think the bag was either arranged to be sent to Paris for the first buyer who made an offer, or something along the line of reducing custom fees. It is also mentioned in the listing. I didn't ask further as I don't quite understand her, English is not her first language.

The link to the AT Chanel is below:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-format-post-1-a-731359-536.html#post21749498

If she is really scamming, I don't understand how she intend to make it work? Since I paid through pp, I can always open a dispute. Or is she hoping I will miss the 45-days deadline and can't file a dispute? Weird. Or maybe it is just not possible to  understand what scammers think.


----------



## jayjay77

Is there any downside to purchasing from an eBay seller who only accepts Visa/Mastercard? TIA


----------



## shinymagpie

cvlshopaholic said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I've yet to purchase a bag internationally but I've got my eye on an LV in Japan. How does customs typically work out? Should I be ready to fork over a good amount in fees to import it?  The bag would sell for around $500. Sorry if this is vague or a silly question, it's just unfamiliar territory for me.
> 
> TIA!





noshoepolish said:


> Main concern would be odors.  Their bags have been known to be stinky.


Ouch!! noeshoepolish - that hurt! Just joking. Odor can be an issue, but it is not true of all bags.

Sometimes, (and I am not looking at you here NSP, ) I see forum members trying to pick holes in perfectly reasonable bags to get the authenticators to say "yes, its a dud..." so that they can make themselves feel better about returning a bag that they paid customs duty for. It actually makes me quite angry to see those sorts of claims. I've been very impressed, by the resilience that I saw some authenticators show in this regard just recently.  All the sellers in Japan, to my knowledge, have the disclaimer in their listing that buyers are responsible for duties. 

Going on to the duties issue, the USA import duty cuts in at $200 for merchandise, and $100 for gifts. Your tax is about 9%. I personally mark my items at the price they sold for, insure them, and declare them as merchandise. I have never had a USA buyer raise the issue of tax with me yet, whereas, it can be a huge issue  I have seen threads here here where people have mentioned having bags that were marked as gifts, impounded.

My advice, being in Japan, is ask the questions before bidding. Keep them simple as most sellers first language is not English. Brand bags are popular items here and a walk or train ride in any place in Japan is an amazing opportunity to see beautiful bags.


----------



## Bratty1919

jayjay77 said:


> Is there any downside to purchasing from an eBay seller who only accepts Visa/Mastercard? TIA




My concern would be if you needed to do the claims process; it might be that Visa, etc are not as good about siding with you if you bought fake bag, for instance, and needed to make a claim. Other than that, I would think it would be about the same. So definitely get any designer items checked here first!


----------



## jayjay77

Bratty1919 said:


> My concern would be if you needed to do the claims process; it might be that Visa, etc are not as good about siding with you if you bought fake bag, for instance, and needed to make a claim. Other than that, I would think it would be about the same. So definitely get any designer items checked here first!


 
*Bratty* -- thanks so much for your help!


----------



## kiddles

I have some nice designer ($100+ range) scarves posted and one of the bidders is hidden feedback and I see she's changed her id name 5 times in the past 3 years.  That seems excessive.  I really don't need any problems with these and wondering if you fine folks here would just cancel her bid?  I'm a seasoned seller, but don't generally sell these type items and some of the stories I've read here make me pretty skittish.  Any thoughts?  It ends in a few hours so maybe she'll get outbid, but I hate dealing with some nutty buyers.  Thanks in advance...


----------



## lulu30045

I was wondering, I have been looking for a nice Louis Vuitton at a good price but this seller has the same EXACT bag up for sale with the same exact wear and tear, but the thing is I only saw this after I won the highest bid.  Now I do not know what I should do . . . The bags are shown here: 
1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_10971wt_1037

2 the one I won) http://www.ebay.com/itm/26101672427...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10971wt_1037

I have been a good customer on eBay and I do not want to be listed as a non-paying buyer, what should I do?  I already filed a duplicate listing to eBay, but I am stumped in this predicament, help?  Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

lulu30045 said:


> I was wondering, I have been looking for a nice Louis Vuitton at a good price but this seller has the same EXACT bag up for sale with the same exact wear and tear, but the thing is I only saw this after I won the highest bid.  Now I do not know what I should do . . . The bags are shown here:
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_10971wt_1037
> 
> 2 the one I won) http://www.ebay.com/itm/26101672427...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10971wt_1037
> 
> I have been a good customer on eBay and I do not want to be listed as a non-paying buyer, what should I do?  I already filed a duplicate listing to eBay, but I am stumped in this predicament, help?  Thanks!!


It looks like she listed it and relisted several times before it was sold. Only one bag has been sold and I assume you're the winning bidder. 

She may have accidentally listed twice and deleted the duplicate listing when you bought/won it.

http://www.ebay.com/csc/treasuresto...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=14&_sc=1


----------



## krapow

Hi guys,
I'm a new member, seems like i have to wait for 5 days & contribute 10 posts then i can open disscustion isn't it


----------



## lulu30045

So should I go ahead and pay for it since the bag seems authentic?


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulu30045 said:


> So should I go ahead and pay for it since the bag seems authentic?


 

   If you bought it, you need to pay for it...did you not authenticate

  it before you hit the button


----------



## lulu30045

hotshot said:


> If you bought it, you need to pay for it...did you not authenticate
> 
> it before you hit the button



It's not that, it's just I was skeptical that she duplicated the listing for the bag with the exact same pictures and exact notes on the wear and tear. I only saw this after I won the bid, so I just wanted to check with everyone here what they would do as precaution

Thanks


----------



## Bratty1919

lulu30045 said:


> It's not that, it's just I was skeptical that she duplicated the listing for the bag with the exact same pictures and exact notes on the wear and tear. I only saw this after I won the bid, so I just wanted to check with everyone here what they would do as precaution
> 
> Thanks



That's why PayPal and E-bay have buyer protection. If you pay for the bag and it does not arrive within 10 days, you open an INR case. If you do get it, but it's not as pictured/described, you open a SNAD case. These can be done either through E-bay or PayPal, but I recommend PayPal.


----------



## krapow

Bratty1919 said:


> That's why PayPal and E-bay have buyer protection. If you pay for the bag and it does not arrive within 10 days, you open an INR case. If you do get it, but it's not as pictured/described, you open a SNAD case. These can be done either through E-bay or PayPal, but I recommend PayPal.


it just had happened to me, i got a fake ysl bag!!

I just opened a SNAD case through Ebay and it seems like I have to wait for weeks before I can get money back! don't know that the case can be opened via PayPal.

Why you recommend PayPal? what's the different?


----------



## Bratty1919

krapow said:


> it just had happened to me, i got a fake ysl bag!!
> 
> I just opened a SNAD case through Ebay and it seems like I have to wait for weeks before I can get money back! don't know that the case can be opened via PayPal.
> 
> Why you recommend PayPal? what's the different?


1. Better, more consistent customer service
2. Faster processing times


----------



## julieinmi

krapow said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm a new member, seems like i have to wait for 5 days & contribute 10 posts then i can open disscustion isn't it


 I am trying to figure that out also!


----------



## juneping

can someone tell me where to purchase those tag to attached to your item in case the buyer might claim there's problem and return a fake item back to me??
thanks!!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

juneping said:


> can someone tell me where to purchase those tag to attached to your item in case the buyer might claim there's problem and return a fake item back to me??
> thanks!!


 I wish I could rememeber what these tags were called but I got mine at a craft store (Joann Fabrics, Michaels and AC Moore ) by the bag. 100 pieces per bag I think. They were fairly cheap to.  I have heard that Home Improvement stores (like Home Depot, Lowes) sell them to.


----------



## juneping

sadiesthegirl said:


> I wish I could rememeber what these tags were called but I got mine at a craft store (Joann Fabrics, Michaels and AC Moore ) by the bag. 100 pieces per bag I think. They were fairly cheap to. I have heard that Home Improvement stores (like Home Depot, Lowes) sell them to.


 
thanks!! i have a home depot next to my work...i'll check it out later....


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,
I opened a mutual cancellation case on ebay due to buyer demanding lower shipping, mark as gift and undervaluing the item after the auction end. When may I close the case?  By closing the case is the buyer unable to leave feedback? The buyer has not responded after 7 days. I refunded her money a week ago and sent the request.   I would really like to be done with her.  TIA


----------



## noshoepolish

They can still leave feedback with a mutual.  You would have had to open unpaid item dispute and the buyer not paid for them to remove feedback.

I think you can close the mutual after 7 full days.




soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> I opened a mutual cancellation case on ebay due to buyer demanding lower shipping, mark as gift and undervaluing the item after the auction end. When may I close the case? By closing the case is the buyer unable to leave feedback? The buyer has not responded after 7 days. I refunded her money a week ago and sent the request. I would really like to be done with her. TIA


----------



## soleilbrun

noshoepolish said:


> They can still leave feedback with a mutual. You would have had to open unpaid item dispute and the buyer not paid for them to remove feedback.
> 
> I think you can close the mutual after 7 full days.


 
Thank you.  I just closed it.


----------



## collinst70

Hello, I am not sure if this would be the right place to ask my question about ebay.

I want to bid on an auction and set it up to bid if someone counter bids against me, were do I set this up?? I have looked and am unable to find it.... thank you for the help ( I hope I explained this right )


----------



## Parimari

collinst70 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am not sure if this would be the right place to ask my question about ebay.
> 
> I want to bid on an auction and set it up to bid if someone counter bids against me, were do I set this up?? I have looked and am unable to find it.... thank you for the help ( I hope I explained this right )



Just bid & put in your Highest bid. If somebody overbids you get a notice.


----------



## wendySpk

Yes, you put in the highest amount that you would pay. So say, if the next bid amount is 29.99 and you would pay 75.00, when you enter your bid ebay asks you what your highest amount would be and ebay holds that amount for you. So if someone else bids 45.00 you will outbid them automatically, until the bids reach your highest amount.  UNless someone else has a higher amount then you could be outbid immmediatley.....
You'll get email alerts from ebay when you are outbid.


----------



## melovebags

lofty said:


> I am about to list something on eBay and I saw that the final value fee for auction style is now kept at a maximum of $250??! When did they have such a drastic increase, I thought it was $100? Or did I recall wrongly?


I know exactly what you mean, it used to be $50 like 2 years ago, then went up to $100 and now it's $250. Ebay is getting extremely greedy and I am trying to get started on bonanza and craigslist. Ebay has become such a rip off if you're a seller. SMH.


----------



## 50wishes

Does anyone know the steps for ending a listing on Bonanza?  I searched this thread and found no results.  TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

50wishes said:


> Does anyone know the steps for ending a listing on Bonanza?  I searched this thread and found no results.  TIA


On your "my bonanza" page, click on "edit items." If you mouse over an item, you have the options of edit, delete or duplicate.

If you click delete, it will double check with you because once you delete, it's gone. Click and "poof."


----------



## juneping

BeenBurned said:


> On your "my bonanza" page, click on "edit items." If you mouse over an item, you have the options of edit, delete or duplicate.
> 
> If you click delete, it will double check with you because once you delete, it's gone. Click and "poof."



actually i tried earlier today and i tried again reading your post...i could not find the delete button or anything that printed delete....where is it?
i recalled i used to be able to but since they changed their name i couldn't.


----------



## BeenBurned

50wishes said:


> Does anyone know the steps for ending a listing on Bonanza?  I searched this thread and found no results.  TIA





BeenBurned said:


> On your "my bonanza" page, click on "edit items." If you mouse over an item, you have the options of edit, delete or duplicate.
> 
> If you click delete, it will double check with you because once you delete, it's gone. Click and "poof."





juneping said:


> actually i tried earlier today and i tried again reading your post...i could not find the delete button or anything that printed delete....where is it?
> i recalled i used to be able to but since they changed their name i couldn't.


If you're in the "edit" mode, when you mouse over an item, there are 3 options that show up, one of which is "delete."

Another way to delete is to go into "batch edit." On the right side in the blue filter box, type in a keyword for the item you want to delete and click "filter." 

Underneath, a list of items will come up that match the filter you chose. 

Check the box for the item you want to delete, scroll up to Apply to Selected Items and check the "delete" box. Then click "apply changes."


----------



## 50wishes

BeenBurned said:


> On your "my bonanza" page, click on "edit items." If you mouse over an item, you have the options of edit, delete or duplicate.
> 
> If you click delete, it will double check with you because once you delete, it's gone. Click and "poof."


 

Thank you for all the helpful responses!


----------



## juneping

BeenBurned said:


> If you're in the "edit" mode, when you mouse over an item, there are 3 options that show up, one of which is "delete."
> 
> Another way to delete is to go into "batch edit." On the right side in the blue filter box, type in a keyword for the item you want to delete and click "filter."
> 
> Underneath, a list of items will come up that match the filter you chose.
> 
> Check the box for the item you want to delete, scroll up to Apply to Selected Items and check the "delete" box. Then click "apply changes."



thanks for taking the time to explain, i finally got it.


----------



## BeenBurned

50wishes said:


> Thank you for all the helpful responses!





juneping said:


> thanks for taking the time to explain, i finally got it.


----------



## chinableu

Hello!

Is there a way to add weights to Bonanza listings for international shipping?

Thank you!


----------



## tranquilsoul

Hi everyone!

I purchased 2 bags last week on etsy (1 on Wed. night and 1 Thurs. morn) and the seller stated she had shipped out both bags on Thursday (24th) separately.  She updated with tracking for each transaction, but decided to mail out via USPS parcel post (I don't know why?) and didn't even have the courtesy to bother adding signature confirmation or insurance.  Each bag paid was $700, so $1,400.00 total.  

It's now the 29th and there has been no updates with delivery confirmation.  I'm getting worried now that this might be a scam.  Of course, I paid with CC thru paypal just in case something happens.  Is it normal for tracking/delivery confirmation to not show up with some info IF the items were shipped?  I've shipped plenty of times before with priority, parcel post and first class and they've always been updated within a few hours to a day after they are shipped.  I'm stuck wondering now if the seller shipped out the bags or not.  I also asked where she was shipping from to get a heads up on delivery time and she told me she was from Maine.  After I checked her paypal address later on, it stated that she lived in Massachusetts.  

I told her I had needed the bags by today since I would be out of town for the week and she knew, but totally did not seem to care due to choosing parcel post?  Sent her a message early before dawn asking why she didn't include insurance and signature conf. after realizing there was none on my packages, but I haven't gotten a response yet. Only saw it after checking paypal on my laptop since my phone has limited viewing.   Before the purchase, she would reply back to my questions quick and within an hour, but as of now, she hasn't responded back to me.  I know she was probably online today because a listing in her shop was removed/deleted.  

Also heard that another buyer of hers purchased a bag from her on the 16th and still did not receive the bag or any updates.   It all sounds fishy now.  I think I just want my money back. 

Should I wait till Saturday when I get back to file for a dispute if nothing updates or arrives?  Or should I wait longer?  Thanks for any input.


----------



## BeenBurned

tranquilsoul said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I purchased 2 bags last week on etsy (1 on Wed. night and 1 Thurs. morn) and the seller stated she had shipped out both bags on Thursday (24th) separately.  She updated with tracking for each transaction, but decided to mail out via USPS parcel post (I don't know why?) and didn't even have the courtesy to bother adding signature confirmation or insurance.  Each bag paid was $700, so $1,400.00 total.
> 
> It's now the 29th and there has been no updates with delivery confirmation.  I'm getting worried now that this might be a scam.  Of course, I paid with CC thru paypal just in case something happens.  Is it normal for tracking/delivery confirmation to not show up with some info IF the items were shipped?  I've shipped plenty of times before with priority, parcel post and first class and they've always been updated within a few hours to a day after they are shipped.  I'm stuck wondering now if the seller shipped out the bags or not.  I also asked where she was shipping from to get a heads up on delivery time and she told me she was from Maine.  After I checked her paypal later on, her address stated Massachusetts.
> 
> I told her I had needed the bags by today since I would be out of town for the week and she knew, but totally did not seem to care due to choosing parcel post?  Sent her a message early before dawn asking why she didn't include insurance and signature conf. but I haven't gotten a response.  Before the purchase, she would reply back to my questions quick and within an hour, but as of now, she hasn't responded back to me.  I know she was probably online today because a listing in her shop was removed/deleted.
> 
> Also heard that another buyer of hers purchased a bag from her on the 16th and still did not receive the bag or any updates.   It all sounds fishy now.  I think I just want my money back.
> 
> Should I wait till Saturday when I get back to file for a dispute if nothing updates or arrives?  Or should I wait longer?  Thanks for any input.


Depending how far you are from Maine/Massachusetts, parcel post can take from 5 to 12 days -- and sometimes more. 

And it's common for "tracking," not to track until the item is delivered. At that point, it'll be scanned as delivered. (Just for the record, I have a pet peeve. The USPS's use of "tracking" is misleading and a misnomer, because d.c. isn't supposed to be a trackable service.) 

If the seller didn't get signature confirmation on the packages and you don't receive them, your p.p. buyer protection will cover you. In order for the seller to have pp seller protection, items $250 or greater must have signature confirmation. 

Therefore, you only need to be patient and wait for the packages. 

I don't think you'll be getting them before you go away though. You might want to let your mailman know that the packages shouldn't be left while you're away.


----------



## tranquilsoul

BeenBurned said:


> Depending how far you are from Maine/Massachusetts, parcel post can take from 5 to 12 days -- and sometimes more.
> 
> And it's common for "tracking," not to track until the item is delivered. At that point, it'll be scanned as delivered. (Just for the record, I have a pet peeve. The USPS's use of "tracking" is misleading and a misnomer, because d.c. isn't supposed to be a trackable service.)
> 
> If the seller didn't get signature confirmation on the packages and you don't receive them, your p.p. buyer protection will cover you. In order for the seller to have pp seller protection, items $250 or greater must have signature confirmation.
> 
> Therefore, you only need to be patient and wait for the packages.
> 
> I don't think you'll be getting them before you go away though. You might want to let your mailman know that the packages shouldn't be left while you're away.



Oh, to clarify, I'm already away from home.  Left today and will be back this Saturday.  I had informed the seller last Wednesday (she shipped out Thurs) that I would have appreciated it if she could have it sent to me by this morning (Tuesday) but sadly, it never arrived.  I was hoping she'd ship it via priority+signature+insurance, but she didn't do any of them.  We both live within the East Coast.  I'm in NC and she's in MA so it shouldn't take too long hopefully.

Thank you for the information BeenBurned.  I appreciate it.  Guess I'll just wait and see what happens then go from there.


----------



## threadbender

There was a holiday in there.


----------



## Bratty1919

tranquilsoul said:


> Oh, to clarify, I'm already away from home.  Left today and will be back this Saturday.  I had informed the seller last Wednesday (she shipped out Thurs) that I would have appreciated it if she could have it sent to me by this morning (Tuesday) but sadly, it never arrived.  I was hoping she'd ship it via priority+signature+insurance, but she didn't do any of them.  We both live within the East Coast.  I'm in NC and she's in MA so it shouldn't take too long hopefully.
> 
> Thank you for the information BeenBurned.  I appreciate it.  Guess I'll just wait and see what happens then go from there.



Also, I think that you have to wait 10 days before filing an INR case in PayPal. From what I understand, it hasn't been that long yet. Also you would be surprised what people will do (or don't do, as the case may be), when shipping pricey bags. I just got a $500 bag in the mail that was stuffed in a shoe box, finger holes and all, and shipped without insurance.


----------



## tranquilsoul

I know I'll wait it out and see.  I have a bad gut feeling... Why else would she ignore me when she was on and deleted her only listing in her shop today?  Now her entire shop is just white and blank.  She has no feedback as well and had sold on another account on etsy with no feedback and also made sales.  Buyer from that shop has not received her bag for over 2 weeks and I was told she would be filing for a dispute within a few days upon non-receipt of her bag.    Talking designer bags and items here, so not handmade goods.

I sold some of my clothing on eBay and shipped out Friday 1st class mail w/ DC (from the east coast) and both packages delivered today in the west coast (NV and WA) so even with the holiday, shipping was fast.  Thats why I was just curious as to why my 2 items had no updates.

But enough rambling, I'll see what happens and hope for the best.


And Bratty, that's ridiculous!!  sorry that that happened to you.  Hopefully it was still in decent shape? I don't understand why some sellers choose not to properly pack and ship items they sell, especially when it sells for a high price too.


----------



## valgal3x

please authenticate...thx

LOUIS VUITTON NEVERFULL PM DAMIER EBENE & ZIPPY COIN WALLET W/FREE SHIPPING
Item number: 221036084106
Seller: Member id msaloha1 ( Feedback Score Of 1982)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3376c6fb8a


----------



## aphrodite88

Heyy everyone, i am veeery very new here and so glad to finally find this forum  i need some opinions about a chanel bag that i like alot on ebay, if i decide to buy, this will be my first chanel bag so i dont want to make a mistake of buying the fake one.. so here we go, i saw this bag like two days ago and i liked it alot, i checked it here and it said authentic which i am glad because the price is pretty reasonable. the thing is i saw this seller sell another chanel same size different color with a very expensive price (both are pre-owned) she didnt describe any damages in both bags, but why are the prices so different, even i saw somebody asked about that, she was like oh yea both are rare and this one (less expensive one) i want to sell it to make more room in my closet,from there i started to doubt this seller. also seeing the feedback, i didnt see this seller sold chanel/ any branded bags before.just now i checked it again she hide all her items and i dont see the other chanel bag there anymore, do you think this is a bit weird? so i hope i get opinions on this and hope i didnt post it in a wrong threat hehe thanks b4!


----------



## Parimari

aphrodite88 said:
			
		

> Heyy everyone, i am veeery very new here and so glad to finally find this forum  i need some opinions about a chanel bag that i like alot on ebay, if i decide to buy, this will be my first chanel bag so i dont want to make a mistake of buying the fake one.. so here we go, i saw this bag like two days ago and i liked it alot, i checked it here and it said authentic which i am glad because the price is pretty reasonable. the thing is i saw this seller sell another chanel same size different color with a very expensive price (both are pre-owned) she didnt describe any damages in both bags, but why are the prices so different, even i saw somebody asked about that, she was like oh yea both are rare and this one (less expensive one) i want to sell it to make more room in my closet,from there i started to doubt this seller. also seeing the feedback, i didnt see this seller sold chanel/ any branded bags before.just now i checked it again she hide all her items and i dont see the other chanel bag there anymore, do you think this is a bit weird? so i hope i get opinions on this and hope i didnt post it in a wrong threat hehe thanks b4!



Post the link so wie Dan Look at her Feedback. What she Sold...,
Thats always easier.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

What is the deal with items that were sold and then relisted? Is it safe to assume the majority of the time that the auction ended but then the buyer couldn't/wouldn't pay? Or is it possibly that the item shipped and the buyer was unhappy with the quality and sent it back?

TIA


----------



## noshoepolish

The item could have also been shilled.



cvlshopaholic said:


> What is the deal with items that were sold and then relisted? Is it safe to assume the majority of the time that the auction ended but then the buyer couldn't/wouldn't pay? Or is it possibly that the item shipped and the buyer was unhappy with the quality and sent it back?
> 
> TIA


----------



## Ilovemiau

cvlshopaholic said:


> What is the deal with items that were sold and then relisted? Is it safe to assume the majority of the time that the auction ended but then the buyer couldn't/wouldn't pay? Or is it possibly that the item shipped and the buyer was unhappy with the quality and sent it back?
> 
> TIA



I would say both mentioned Cases are possible. 
But there are soooo Many non paiying bidders now. I had 3 in a Row. 
I finally kept the bag. Too much hassle for nothing.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Ilovemiau said:


> I would say both mentioned Cases are possible.
> But there are soooo Many non paiying bidders now. I had 3 in a Row.
> I finally kept the bag. Too much hassle for nothing.



With all the 'evilbay' stories posted on here I assumed the non-payers are usually the cause of ended relistings. Sorry you've had to deal with that, it makes me wary to ever sell any of my bags!


----------



## Ilovemiau

cvlshopaholic said:


> With all the 'evilbay' stories posted on here I assumed the non-payers are usually the cause of ended relistings. Sorry you've had to deal with that, it makes me wary to ever sell any of my bags!



Yes you are right. 
In the end of the Day. I Prefer a non paying bidder over ascammer who gets my bag & i m our Out of Money. 
I kept my bag so it was nt mentioned to be. 
Seems like we belong together.


----------



## chinableu

I'm really liking Bonanza.  

It's a bit different than Ebay (learning curve) in selling but it's fun.

I'm so glad I ventured onto this part of the forum or I would have never started on Bonanza.


----------



## whateve

How long should it take for a package to go from Canada to California? It's been two weeks and the seller didn't upload tracking. Is it too soon to contact the seller and ask where my package is?


----------



## Parimari

whateve said:
			
		

> How long should it take for a package to go from Canada to California? It's been two weeks and the seller didn't upload tracking. Is it too soon to contact the seller and ask where my package is?



Mine Took exactly 1 week. It was sooo quick.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

whateve said:


> How long should it take for a package to go from Canada to California? It's been two weeks and the seller didn't upload tracking. Is it too soon to contact the seller and ask where my package is?


 I would say one week but if the bag is somehow held in customs, it could take longer. I would email the seller and get a tracking number. If the package is held in customs, the tracking would give indication of that.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I have so many questions lately! But a particular transaction is starting to puzzle/worry me..I made a Best Offer on a bag and after some communication with the seller and a PayPal invoice, she agreed to sell me the bag and ship it out Monday.

I was out last night and this morning I checked ebay and the listing is still up with the BIN price  my offer is still pending, too

Seller has great feedback and was a good communicator so I don't want to assume the worst but what's the reason for this? Should I send her a message asking her to officially accept my offer and close the listing? This is my first OBO so I don't know the ropes.


----------



## Parimari

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> I have so many questions lately! But a particular transaction is starting to puzzle/worry me..I made a Best Offer on a bag and after some communication with the seller and a PayPal invoice, she agreed to sell me the bag and ship it out Monday.
> 
> I was out last night and this morning I checked ebay and the listing is still up with the BIN price  my offer is still pending, too
> 
> Seller has great feedback and was a good communicator so I don't want to assume the worst but what's the reason for this? Should I send her a message asking her to officially accept my offer and close the listing? This is my first OBO so I don't know the ropes.



Yes i would ASK to Accept the offer & end the transaction.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Parimari said:


> Yes i would ASK to Accept the offer & end the transaction.



Thanks, I sent her the message. I'm still freaking out a little bit and kicking myself for providing payment without her officially accepting the offer first but hopefully it works out regardless.

EDIT:  She messaged me back saying she "already ended the listing" so I checked to make sure and now it says my offer was declined! I have no official record of buying this other than our ebay messages and the paypal invoice, now it won't show up in my purchase history which worries me. It's essentially an out of Ebay purchase. Really gonna cross my fingers on this one


----------



## whateve

Parimari said:


> Mine Took exactly 1 week. It was sooo quick.





sadiesthegirl said:


> I would say one week but if the bag is somehow held in customs, it could take longer. I would email the seller and get a tracking number. If the package is held in customs, the tracking would give indication of that.


Thanks! I paid less than $100 so it should have sailed through customs unless she didn't fill out the customs form correctly.


----------



## Parimari

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Thanks, I sent her the message. I'm still freaking out a little bit and kicking myself for providing payment without her officially accepting the offer first but hopefully it works out regardless.
> 
> EDIT:  She messaged me back saying she "already ended the listing" so I checked to make sure and now it says my offer was declined! I have no official record of buying this other than our ebay messages and the paypal invoice, now it won't show up in my purchase history which worries me. It's essentially an out of Ebay purchase. Really gonna cross my fingers on this one



If you paied with paypal you are Protected as far as i know.


----------



## Speedah

cvlshopaholic said:


> Thanks, I sent her the message. I'm still freaking out a little bit and kicking myself for providing payment without her officially accepting the offer first but hopefully it works out regardless.
> 
> EDIT:  She messaged me back saying she "already ended the listing" so I checked to make sure and now it says my offer was declined! I have no official record of buying this other than our ebay messages and the paypal invoice, now it won't show up in my purchase history which worries me. It's essentially an out of Ebay purchase. Really gonna cross my fingers on this one





Parimari said:


> If you paied with paypal you are Protected as far as i know.



Yes, off eBay transactions are now protected very similarly to on-eBay transactions. It sounds like the seller sent you an invoice directly to avoid fees (if I had to guess). The downside is you won't be able to leave feedback and if you need to open a case for some reason, you'll have to go through the Paypal resolution process instead of eBay's.

When you do a best offer transaction, if your offer is accepted or declined you will be notified. If it's accepted, you'll probably receive additional emails from eBay- one notified that your offer was accepted, one saying "Enjoy your blah blah blah" that they started sending out, and probably an invoice from the seller.


----------



## Bratty1919

whateve said:


> How long should it take for a package to go from Canada to California? It's been two weeks and the seller didn't upload tracking. Is it too soon to contact the seller and ask where my package is?



I remember reading somewhere that Canadian post is "notoriously slow". I do know that in my experience (shipping from the US) I once had something reach Romania faster than Canada- both packages were shipped at the same time and were about the same weight and value. I would give it another week.


----------



## whateve

Bratty1919 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Canadian post is "notoriously slow". I do know that in my experience (shipping from the US) I once had something reach Romania faster than Canada- both packages were shipped at the same time and were about the same weight and value. I would give it another week.


Thanks. Canadian post is also insanely expensive. For a package that would cost me $26 to ship to Canada, it costs about $40 in US dollars to go the other way. I wonder why it takes so long. I have sent packages to Alaska and Hawaii and they got there in two or three days.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Parimari said:


> If you paied with paypal you are Protected as far as i know.



thanks! I'm just being paranoid about the whole thing, I think you're right and if anything does go wrong I'll be okay with the ebay messages and the paypal invoice. 



Speedah said:


> Yes, off eBay transactions are now protected very similarly to on-eBay transactions. It sounds like the seller sent you an invoice directly to avoid fees (if I had to guess). The downside is you won't be able to leave feedback and if you need to open a case for some reason, you'll have to go through the Paypal resolution process instead of eBay's.
> 
> When you do a best offer transaction, if your offer is accepted or declined you will be notified. If it's accepted, you'll probably receive additional emails from eBay- one notified that your offer was accepted, one saying "Enjoy your blah blah blah" that they started sending out, and probably an invoice from the seller.



yeah it just makes me uneasy not completing it through ebay and having the feedback option. I'm guessing she wanted to avoid the fees like you said. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the bag comes as described so there won't be any kind of paypal resolution hassle.

thank you!


----------



## AJ1025

Just want a little feedback on a transaction I'm beginning to feel a bit uneasy about: I sold a bag last night (auction ended at about 7:30 pm) and the winning bidder is one that had emailed me a couple of questions (does it come with a dustbag and a question about the strap), both of which I responded to very promptly.  I sent her a 'thanks for winning, I'll ship tomorrow' message (haven't shipped yet but on my way to the post office before a 4pm meeting).  Since last night, she's sent two more messages, which I've pasted below, verbatim:

- _Hi did stated it comes with the dust bag rite.  Thanks_
- _Hi can u send tracking info._

I've already answered the first question and the second one. . . well, the auction just ended last night.  I'm starting to feel a little nervous about the buyer.  Do you all think I should be doing anything besides communicating politely and firmly with this buyer? I'm nervous now that this sale is going to go bad, but not nervous enough- I don't think- to not follow through on the sale.  Any thoughts?  TIA!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

AJ1025 said:


> Just want a little feedback on a transaction I'm beginning to feel a bit uneasy about: I sold a bag last night (auction ended at about 7:30 pm) and the winning bidder is one that had emailed me a couple of questions (does it come with a dustbag and a question about the strap), both of which I responded to very promptly.  I sent her a 'thanks for winning, I'll ship tomorrow' message (haven't shipped yet but on my way to the post office before a 4pm meeting).  Since last night, she's sent two more messages, which I've pasted below, verbatim:
> 
> - _Hi did stated it comes with the dust bag rite.  Thanks_
> - _Hi can u send tracking info._
> 
> I've already answered the first question and the second one. . . well, the auction just ended last night.  I'm starting to feel a little nervous about the buyer.  Do you all think I should be doing anything besides communicating politely and firmly with this buyer? I'm nervous now that this sale is going to go bad, but not nervous enough- I don't think- to not follow through on the sale.  Any thoughts?  TIA!



What's her feedback like?  IMO she just sounds anxious/excited to receive it. I think it's natural for both buyer and seller to get a little nervous with a transaction, provided they both have good intentions. I hope it works out and she is satisfied with the bag!


----------



## AJ1025

cvlshopaholic said:


> What's her feedback like?  IMO she just sounds anxious/excited to receive it. I think it's natural for both buyer and seller to get a little nervous with a transaction, provided they both have good intentions. I hope it works out and she is satisfied with the bag!



Feedback looks good; some selling feedback that's less than effusive, one negative.  Basically looks fine.  Maybe she's just excited and doesn't have great communication skills?  Hope so- it's a lovely bag and I want her to be satisfied with it, too.


----------



## sharilie

Hi! I need your help, here is the situation I'm in: I bought a bag on ebay, listing says new with tags, invoice off purchase included. Now I got the bag (was over 1000 $) and it has been worn! The corners show some wear and in the front pocket I found tobacco! Even a small fingelnail scratch is on the back! It's a rare bag and I do want to keep it. I thought about contacting the seller trough ebay and asking for a partial refund. What would you suggest? Should I ask politly through ebay or immidiatly open a snad trough paypal?

Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sharilie said:


> Hi! I need your help, here is the situation I'm in: I bought a bag on ebay, listing says new with tags, invoice off purchase included. Now I got the bag (was over 1000 $) and it has been worn! The corners show some wear and in the front pocket I found tobacco! Even a small fingelnail scratch is on the back! It's a rare bag and I do want to keep it. I thought about contacting the seller trough ebay and asking for a partial refund. What would you suggest? Should I ask politly through ebay or immidiatly open a snad trough paypal?
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!


 You should contact the seller, no doubt. You can point out the wear and tell her that you may not have bid so much if you had known about the usage. Many sellers don't do partial refunds though and she may ask you to return it for a full refund. Its hard to say but the first step would be to contact her.

I would not open a case just yet. See what the seller says first. Its always better to work the problem out with the seller before opening a case. If you do open a case eventually, going through ebay (not paypal) would probably be best for this situation.


----------



## sharilie

sadiesthegirl said:


> You should contact the seller, no doubt. You can point out the wear and tell her that you may not have bid so much if you had known about the usage. Many sellers don't do partial refunds though and she may ask you to return it for a full refund. Its hard to say but the first step would be to contact her.
> 
> I would not open a case just yet. See what the seller says first. Its always better to work the problem out with the seller before opening a case. If you do open a case eventually, going through ebay (not paypal) would probably be best for this situation.


 
Thanks for your input. I have tried to work it out with the seller but she didn´t agree on a partiel refund, only full refund if I send it back. I´m a bit torn between sending it bag and keeping it... I have to think about it.


----------



## noshoepolish

Most sellers do not do partials.



sharilie said:


> Thanks for your input. I have tried to work it out with the seller but she didn´t agree on a partiel refund, only full refund if I send it back. I´m a bit torn between sending it bag and keeping it... I have to think about it.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

sharilie said:


> Thanks for your input. I have tried to work it out with the seller but she didn´t agree on a partiel refund, only full refund if I send it back. I´m a bit torn between sending it bag and keeping it... I have to think about it.


 Ebay has a new stipulation in the buyer protection that can give partial refunds if the buyer submits proof that the item was in need of repair. This is new territory in ebay and I am not very familiar with it yet. If you open a case through ebay and submit proof that the item was not as described and ask for a partial, ebay may give that to you.   
This would require that you open a case through ebay. I guess it depends on how much you want the bag vs how much you want to push the issue with the seller.


----------



## sharilie

sadiesthegirl said:


> Ebay has a new stipulation in the buyer protection that can give partial refunds if the buyer submits proof that the item was in need of repair. This is new territory in ebay and I am not very familiar with it yet. If you open a case through ebay and submit proof that the item was not as described and ask for a partial, ebay may give that to you.
> This would require that you open a case through ebay. I guess it depends on how much you want the bag vs how much you want to push the issue with the seller.


 
Thanks for letting me know. I read trough the policy of paypal but not of ebay yet. I´m going to check that.


----------



## noshoepolish

The seller has to accept it first.  It is more for clothing with broken zippers and the like or electronics with dead batteries, etc.




sadiesthegirl said:


> Ebay has a new stipulation in the buyer protection that can give partial refunds if the buyer submits proof that the item was in need of repair. This is new territory in ebay and I am not very familiar with it yet. If you open a case through ebay and submit proof that the item was not as described and ask for a partial, ebay may give that to you.
> This would require that you open a case through ebay. I guess it depends on how much you want the bag vs how much you want to push the issue with the seller.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

noshoepolish said:


> The seller has to accept it first. It is more for clothing with broken zippers and the like or electronics with dead batteries, etc.


 not so sure about that...I saw a seller forced to do a  partial for dry cleaning over bad smells. Buyer submitted an estimate and got it. The seller originally asked the buyer to return the item for a full refund. The buyer wanted the item, just wanted a partial for the dry cleaning. This was a case through ebay.


----------



## noshoepolish

Can you please post a link to this situation.  Thanks.




sadiesthegirl said:


> not so sure about that...I saw a seller forced to do a partial for dry cleaning over bad smells. Buyer submitted an estimate and got it. The seller originally asked the buyer to return the item for a full refund. The buyer wanted the item, just wanted a partial for the dry cleaning. This was a case through ebay.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

The thread is under ebay community boards, seller central and is titled 'Can anyone advise me how to handle this buyer' Its a long thread but i think its on the last page where post about ebay forceing the partial refund.


----------



## noshoepolish

Is it the one on the $300/$400 item that was removed?  That situation is a tad different and it is not for handbags.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

noshoepolish said:


> Is it the one on the $300/$400 item that was removed? That situation is a tad different and it is not for handbags.


 
No, it was where the seller sprayed febreeze on a dress, giving it a 'smell'. Seller said the envelopes she used to send items had a stinky smell so she sprays the items to mask it. The buyer wanted it dry cleaned to remove the smell. Yes, this has nothing to do with handbags, I realize that but it is a situation where ebay forces a partial, despite the seller offering a full refund after a return. Kind of concerning that ebay did this despite the seller agreeing to take it back.


----------



## Parimari

sharilie said:
			
		

> Thanks for your input. I have tried to work it out with the seller but she didn´t agree on a partiel refund, only full refund if I send it back. I´m a bit torn between sending it bag and keeping it... I have to think about it.



I dont think it s ok  to Force a seller for a partial refund through eBay. 

Just think about it if you really really like the bag or Not  would you paied the Same Price if you knew it was used? Maybe Not

Is ist a Hard to get bag... Try to Figure These answers for you. 

Think about it & sleep over & then make your desicion. Send ist back for Full refund or keep the bag. But eBay Pushy policy is really making me Sick. 
It should be fun selling & buying on eBay but these days with all the scammer & Buyers remorse its really annoying & Waste of Time. 

I Hope you find your Way to go...


----------



## angelacolumbia

I purchased a Tod's bag on eBay described as new with tags and dust bag. When the bag arrived there were no tags or dust bag. I contacted the seller and they offered me $25, but because the tags and dust bag are missing in now concerned the bag is slightly used or fake. I paid $300 for it based in the sellers listing description. Not sure what to do. I was in hospital so delayed in responding to their offer but I stated my concerns and asked for $50. Thoughts?  This was supposed to be a gift and now I'm concerned the recipient will think its fake or used.


----------



## mizsunshyne

angelacolumbia said:


> I purchased a Tod's bag on eBay described as new with tags and dust bag. When the bag arrived there were no tags or dust bag. I contacted the seller and they offered me $25, but because the tags and dust bag are missing in now concerned the bag is slightly used or fake. I paid $300 for it based in the sellers listing description. Not sure what to do. I was in hospital so delayed in responding to their offer but I stated my concerns and asked for $50. Thoughts?  This was supposed to be a gift and now I'm concerned the recipient will think its fake or used.



Return it for a refund. You bought a bag NWT and everything. You did not get that. Don't settle for a partial refund if you are even hesitant about the bag being fake. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mizsunshyne

sharilie said:


> Thanks for your input. I have tried to work it out with the seller but she didn´t agree on a partiel refund, only full refund if I send it back. I´m a bit torn between sending it bag and keeping it... I have to think about it.



Your seller offered to refund you. I think it would be uncalled for to open up a case against her when you're fishing for a partial refund which she clearly doesn't agree with. Unless the damages are repairable such as a broken zipper or strap, how will a partial refund make you any happier with the bag's current condition?

I've done this from experience so that's why I'm telling you it's a no-go. I learned from my decision so that's why I'm letting you know as both a buyer and a seller.


----------



## lallybelle

I have a Bonanza question. How does a buyer checkout if they are not paying me by paypal? I'm not sure how to make the transaction show completed & sold.


----------



## angelacolumbia

mizsunshyne said:


> Return it for a refund. You bought a bag NWT and everything. You did not get that. Don't settle for a partial refund if you are even hesitant about the bag being fake. Better safe than sorry.



The seller has not responded. If I don't have any response by tomorrow I guess the next step is contacting PayPal.


----------



## mizsunshyne

lallybelle said:


> I have a Bonanza question. How does a buyer checkout if they are not paying me by paypal? I'm not sure how to make the transaction show completed & sold.



What method of payment do you accept besides PP? Google? MO?


----------



## mizsunshyne

angelacolumbia said:


> The seller has not responded. If I don't have any response by tomorrow I guess the next step is contacting PayPal.



Best of luck. Remember to always authenticate before you purchase. The ladies here at tPF are always more than happy to help.


----------



## Jullieq

Hi, this is an ebay question. I recently bidded on an item. in the very last 3 hours, for some reason my bid (the only bidder on the item) dissapears so I rebid and send the seller a message asking what is up with my bid dissapearing. She responds and tells me there is an ebay problem with the auction and that it has never happened to her before. The auction however doesn't stop or go away, it continues to run its course. I try to bid a few times and then bid dissapears again. Finally, in the last 10 seconds, I bid on the item, there is not enough time to delete my bid so I win.

Now, the seller has sent a recent for cancelling purchase.

Is this an ebay issue or a seller having some sort of regret selling it?


----------



## lallybelle

mizsunshyne said:


> What method of payment do you accept besides PP? Google? MO?



The customer service at Bonz got back to me. Thank you.


----------



## noshoepolish

Is it a USA auction only?  What kind of feedback do you have and what kind of comments do you leave for sellers?




Jullieq said:


> Hi, this is an ebay question. I recently bidded on an item. in the very last 3 hours, for some reason my bid (the only bidder on the item) dissapears so I rebid and send the seller a message asking what is up with my bid dissapearing. She responds and tells me there is an ebay problem with the auction and that it has never happened to her before. The auction however doesn't stop or go away, it continues to run its course. I try to bid a few times and then bid dissapears again. Finally, in the last 10 seconds, I bid on the item, there is not enough time to delete my bid so I win.
> 
> Now, the seller has sent a recent for cancelling purchase.
> 
> Is this an ebay issue or a seller having some sort of regret selling it?


----------



## IrisCole

Jullieq said:


> Hi, this is an ebay question. I recently bidded on an item. in the very last 3 hours, for some reason my bid (the only bidder on the item) dissapears so I rebid and send the seller a message asking what is up with my bid dissapearing. She responds and tells me there is an ebay problem with the auction and that it has never happened to her before. The auction however doesn't stop or go away, it continues to run its course. I try to bid a few times and then bid dissapears again. Finally, in the last 10 seconds, I bid on the item, there is not enough time to delete my bid so I win.
> 
> Now, the seller has sent a recent for cancelling purchase.
> 
> Is this an ebay issue or a seller having some sort of regret selling it?



My guess is that the seller states that she doesn't ship internationally.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Jullieq said:


> Hi, this is an ebay question. I recently bidded on an item. in the very last 3 hours, for some reason my bid (the only bidder on the item) dissapears so I rebid and send the seller a message asking what is up with my bid dissapearing. She responds and tells me there is an ebay problem with the auction and that it has never happened to her before. The auction however doesn't stop or go away, it continues to run its course. I try to bid a few times and then bid dissapears again. Finally, in the last 10 seconds, I bid on the item, there is not enough time to delete my bid so I win.
> 
> Now, the seller has sent a recent for cancelling purchase.
> 
> Is this an ebay issue or a seller having some sort of regret selling it?



What does the bidding history say? Is it only your bid that shows up? Just need some clarification.


----------



## JennyHxoxo

Hello,

I am not sure this is the appropriate forum to post this, but since I am a newb I can't start a new thread.

There is a dress on HM.com that will ONLY ship to the UK, not US. I have tried going to all of the surrounding H&M stores in my area and none of them have the dress. I figure my only option is to find someone in the UK to purchase the dress and then put it on eBay for me so we can complete the transaction through Paypal. Bonanza would be appropriate for this as well. 

If any London gals are interested in helping a fellow sister out please let me know! I would of course cover ALL costs for the dress, shipping, etc. I am an eBay power seller with 100% positive feedback as a buyer, no unpaid bidder reports and 99.6% positive as a seller (can't please everyone unfortunately) and my Paypal is verified.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## whateve

Anyone having trouble listing items now? Apparently ebay has made some changes and not all the features work - I can't upload photos from my computer, there are no options for fonts, etc., and the save for later button doesn't work either. What a pain since I wanted to get my listings ready to list tomorrow morning.

It looks like they added payment options for Paymate, Skrill, and Propay.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I just listed an item on Bonanza (first item in a long time). I noticed that in "My Bonanza" I had 1 Background Burns. I clicked on that page and then on "Burns Awaiting Reviews". I cancelled the image there (main image of my listing) since I never requested it. Then I noticed it actually cost to use this Background Burns?! Where I have to look to see if I owe Bonanza some $ for this service? TIA


----------



## shinymagpie

I have noticed an interesting trend of offers higher than the asking price. The items don't seem to be underpriced relative to other items on the market. Anyone else had this experience? Or anyone have any clues on why this might be happening?


----------



## Nyria

shinymagpie said:


> I have noticed an interesting trend of offers higher than the asking price. The items don't seem to be underpriced relative to other items on the market. Anyone else had this experience? Or anyone have any clues on why this might be happening?



I remember reading about this somewhere and it was a scam - but I can't remember how it works...


----------



## nillacobain

Ladies, I know there's plenty of threads about this but can't find them right now. I hope it's OK if I post here. 

This past Sunday I listed a pair of EUC Gucci shoes on Ebay IT. Since I didn't have any bids, yesterday I decided to list them on Ebay DE. Well, it says that my account can only sell a certain # of these items so it won't let me list them before 27 days. While I have another USED designer shoes listed (on Ebay UK) I haven't sold anything Gucci in ages.  So if they doesn't sell on Ebay IT... I can't even re-list them there, right? TIA


----------



## seltzer92

how do i request a sellers information?

i paid for a designer item over 100$ three weeks ago from a UK seller. i'm in the US. they havent given me a tracking number and are giving me the run-around. 

i'm hoping that if i request their information they might actually sent out the item or refund me before i file for INR.


----------



## Bratty1919

seltzer92 said:


> how do i request a sellers information?
> 
> i paid for a designer item over 100$ three weeks ago from a UK seller. i'm in the US. they havent given me a tracking number and are giving me the run-around.
> 
> i'm hoping that if i request their information they might actually sent out the item or refund me before i file for INR.


You can do what I think is called "mutual information exchange"- it will mean that the seller has your phone number, too however.


----------



## Speedah

seltzer92 said:


> how do i request a sellers information?
> 
> i paid for a designer item over 100$ three weeks ago from a UK seller. i'm in the US. they havent given me a tracking number and are giving me the run-around.
> 
> i'm hoping that if i request their information they might actually sent out the item or refund me before i file for INR.



I guess it depends on what you mean by "giving you the run-around" but have you specifically asked for the tracking number? I don't see how exchanging information is going to solve this if they're already not providing you information (although, presumably _are_ communicating otherwise). 

Typically when this happens to me, I ask specifically for a tracking number if they've had more than enough time and tell them if I haven't heard back by xx date (usually 3 days or so...which I feel is reasonable), then I will need to open an INR. This seems to work more often than not. However, you only have so much time to open one...I've had sellers try to drag communication out (and shipping) so I'm out of the 45 (or 60?) day window and so I can't file anything (although that time the particular item turned out to be fake when it did arrive so they had other motivations for delaying everything).


----------



## seltzer92

Speedah said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by "giving you the run-around" but have you specifically asked for the tracking number? I don't see how exchanging information is going to solve this if they're already not providing you information (although, presumably _are_ communicating otherwise).
> 
> Typically when this happens to me, I ask specifically for a tracking number if they've had more than enough time and tell them if I haven't heard back by xx date (usually 3 days or so...which I feel is reasonable), then I will need to open an INR. This seems to work more often than not. However, you only have so much time to open one...I've had sellers try to drag communication out (and shipping) so I'm out of the 45 (or 60?) day window and so I can't file anything (although that time the particular item turned out to be fake when it did arrive so they had other motivations for delaying everything).



i've asked twice and the seller has had ample time to respond.


----------



## Speedah

seltzer92 said:


> i've asked twice and the seller has had ample time to respond.



I don't see a reason not to open a case then.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

nillacobain said:


> Ladies, I know there's plenty of threads about this but can't find them right now. I hope it's OK if I post here.
> 
> This past Sunday I listed a pair of EUC Gucci shoes on Ebay IT. Since I didn't have any bids, yesterday I decided to list them on Ebay DE. Well, it says that my account can only sell a certain # of these items so it won't let me list them before 27 days. While I have another USED designer shoes listed (on Ebay UK) I haven't sold anything Gucci in ages.  So if they doesn't sell on Ebay IT... I can't even re-list them there, right? TIA


 
You will have to wait for the 27 days to pass, even if they don't sell. If you have a long standing reputation of selling high end designer items without problems, you could request that your account holds be lifted.


----------



## nillacobain

sadiesthegirl said:


> You will have to wait for the 27 days to pass, even if they don't sell. If you have a long standing reputation of selling high end designer items without problems, you could request that your account holds be lifted.


 
Thank you for your reply. I really sucks don't be able to relist if they don't sell.


----------



## Lynx13

Hi everyone,
I'm new to selling so I'm asking a newbie question.  I'd appreciate any help or advice.  
I just sold a bag on Bonanza and the buyer paid immediately on paypal.  I sent the bag 3 day shipping via USPS with signature confirmation/insurance.  It's been one week and she still has not picked up the bag nor responded to any messages from me on Bonanza.  
If this bag gets sent back to me because USPS automatically sends packages back in 14d, how do I recoop the cost of the shipping/insurance back and leave negative feedback?  Thanks so much in advance!  I feel so lost!


----------



## Bratty1919

Does anyone have experience selling designer items for others on Ebay? I have been contacted, through a mutual friend, by a woman who would like me to sell a few high-ticket items for her. Do I need to draw up some kind of contract? What percentage is fair? By the way, I am a PS on Ebay, and recently achieved TRS status as well. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## seltzer92

Bratty1919 said:


> Does anyone have experience selling designer items for others on Ebay? I have been contacted, through a mutual friend, by a woman who would like me to sell a few high-ticket items for her. Do I need to draw up some kind of contract? What percentage is fair? By the way, I am a PS on Ebay, and recently achieved TRS status as well. Thanks in Advance!



i would be wary of this. what if she gives you counterfeit items to sell? yes. you will need to draw up a contract. 

read the nytimes profile on linda's stuff about what percentages is fair etc.


----------



## MarneeB

Bratty1919 said:


> Does anyone have experience selling designer items for others on Ebay? I have been contacted, through a mutual friend, by a woman who would like me to sell a few high-ticket items for her. Do I need to draw up some kind of contract? What percentage is fair? By the way, I am a PS on Ebay, and recently achieved TRS status as well. Thanks in Advance!


 

I only do this for a couple family members. I just don't think the hassle is worth it. Of course it's totally your decision, but I've found that most people don't realize all the work that's involved in listing items on ebay, so unless the money is VERY good I personally would pass on it.


----------



## Bratty1919

seltzer92 said:


> i would be wary of this. what if she gives you counterfeit items to sell? yes. you will need to draw up a contract.
> read the nytimes profile on linda's stuff about what percentages is fair etc.



I didn't know about this article- do you have a link? TIA!


----------



## Bratty1919

MarneeB said:


> I only do this for a couple family members. I just don't think the hassle is worth it. Of course it's totally your decision, but I've found that most people don't realize all the work that's involved in listing items on ebay, so unless the money is VERY good I personally would pass on it.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## whateve

There is a program on ebay to become a selling assistant, I think that is what it is called. There are probably instructions somewhere on ebay that tell you what you should do.


----------



## whateve

I get very nervous when I have a bidder with zero feedback. I have one now that has been a member of ebay since 2008. What does this mean? How can you belong to ebay that long and have zero feedback?


----------



## noshoepolish

Forever.  Theu could also be asking sellers not to leave feedback for privacy reasons.



whateve said:


> I get very nervous when I have a bidder with zero feedback. I have one now that has been a member of ebay since 2008. What does this mean? How can you belong to ebay that long and have zero feedback?


----------



## Lynx13

Hi,
Just need some advice.  I have a buyer who paid for an item via paypal on bonanza but won't pick up her package from the post office (she likely changed her mind). She has responded to any of my messages to go get her package before it gets sent back to me.  Apparently, I cannot recoop any of my cost of shipping/handling/paypal fees if I refund her.  If she does not request any refunds, do I need to refund her?  TIA!


----------



## whateve

Lynx13 said:


> Hi,
> Just need some advice.  I have a buyer who paid for an item via paypal on bonanza but won't pick up her package from the post office (she likely changed her mind). She has responded to any of my messages to go get her package before it gets sent back to me.  Apparently, I cannot recoop any of my cost of shipping/handling/paypal fees if I refund her.  If she does not request any refunds, do I need to refund her?  TIA!


Why wouldn't you be able to recoup your paypal fees if you refunded through paypal? You wouldn't be able to get your shipping fees back, but I would do a partial refund so you would keep the shipping fees.

I guess you don't have to refund her until she opens a case, but it might be in your best interest to do so, so you could control the amount of refund.


----------



## whateve

I had a low ball best offer on an item on Ebay. I submitted a counter-offer. What happens if I get another offer in the meantime? What if that offer is higher than my counter-offer? Can I accept another offer, or make another counter-offer while I have one that hasn't expired yet?


----------



## Bratty1919

whateve said:


> I had a low ball best offer on an item on Ebay. I submitted a counter-offer. What happens if I get another offer in the meantime? What if that offer is higher than my counter-offer? Can I accept another offer, or make another counter-offer while I have one that hasn't expired yet?


As long as you only have one item listed under "quantity", once you or the buyer have accepted an offer or counter-offer, the item will be ended immediately.


----------



## whateve

Bratty1919 said:


> As long as you only have one item listed under "quantity", once you or the buyer have accepted an offer or counter-offer, the item will be ended immediately.


Yes, I knew that, but I was wondering if I had to wait for the buyer to accept or decline my counter-offer, or for it to expire, in order to accept an offer from another potential buyer. I have learned, since I asked the question, that someone else can still purchase the item while the counter-offer is pending.


----------



## Lynx13

whateve said:


> Why wouldn't you be able to recoup your paypal fees if you refunded through paypal? You wouldn't be able to get your shipping fees back, but I would do a partial refund so you would keep the shipping fees.
> 
> I guess you don't have to refund her until she opens a case, but it might be in your best interest to do so, so you could control the amount of refund.



 I tried asking bonanza and they said I could not recoup the costs on paypal fees or shipping but I guess I should be trying to ask paypal instead.  Thank you so much for your time and advice!


----------



## mizsunshyne

I was hoping someone can fill me in on PP seller protection. I sold an item for 235 with free shipping. PP requires signature confirmation for items 250+. With out of pocket shipping, total value is almost 250. More like 249 and some change. Am I still required to use signature confirmation? I plan on using DC and insurance. TIA!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Lynx13 said:


> I tried asking bonanza and they said I could not recoup the costs on paypal fees or shipping but I guess I should be trying to ask paypal instead.  Thank you so much for your time and advice!


^If you state in your policy about returns and include that you will deduct original shipping costs from refund, then I'm sure your buyer has to comply with that. However, in no way does PP require the buyer to comply. It's a chance you take when selling items online. 

Call PP if your buyer escalates a case of INR. If she refused the package, tracking would show that. PP will ask for the tracking and investigate. Most likely PP will side with you because you did your part as a seller. I've heard that PP doesn't force you to refund your buyer if it gets returned to you but for good karma, you should refund minus original shipping costs. Then add her to your block list.

For any refunds made through PP, they charge 10 cents per refund but they do give back the fees they took.

For any refunds made on Bonanza, in order to get your fees back, you must contact support@bonanza.com with the subject "Request a refund for a transaction on this bill". I did this and Mark was absolutely wonderful to work with. HTH!

Read this thread. It's quite similar to your situation. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ned-seller-refused-644513-2.html#post17261653


----------



## whateve

mizsunshyne said:


> I was hoping someone can fill me in on PP seller protection. I sold an item for 235 with free shipping. PP requires signature confirmation for items 250+. With out of pocket shipping, total value is almost 250. More like 249 and some change. Am I still required to use signature confirmation? I plan on using DC and insurance. TIA!


As I understand it, the $250+ refers to the transaction amount, in other words, the amount of money you received from the buyer. So the shipping cost wouldn't raise that over $250 since you paid for that yourself.


----------



## whateve

The four days before you can file a NPB - do they include weekends and holidays? So if I made a sale on this last Monday, do I count the fourth as one of days even though it is a holiday? What about Saturday and Sunday? What day do I open the NPB case?


----------



## MarneeB

whateve said:


> The four days before you can file a NPB - do they include weekends and holidays? So if I made a sale on this last Monday, do I count the fourth as one of days even though it is a holiday? What about Saturday and Sunday? What day do I open the NPB case?


 

I don't think they count weekends or holidays, just business days. So if you made a sale on Monday, the 2nd I think the earliest you could open a case would be Monday the 9th. This was how I understood it anyway.


----------



## whateve

MarneeB said:


> I don't think they count weekends or holidays, just business days. So if you made a sale on Monday, the 2nd I think the earliest you could open a case would be Monday the 9th. This was how I understood it anyway.


I thought so. Thanks. I'm sure it says somewhere on ebay but it is so hard to find anything there.


----------



## MarneeB

You're welcome, glad I could help! I know what you mean about finding an answer on ebay too! I usually end up getting aggravated cause I can't find what I'm looking for so I give up!


----------



## noshoepolish

It is 4 days.  Have to wait the whole number of hours though.  



whateve said:


> The four days before you can file a NPB - do they include weekends and holidays? So if I made a sale on this last Monday, do I count the fourth as one of days even though it is a holiday? What about Saturday and Sunday? What day do I open the NPB case?


----------



## mizsunshyne

whateve said:


> As I understand it, the $250+ refers to the transaction amount, in other words, the amount of money you received from the buyer. So the shipping cost wouldn't raise that over $250 since you paid for that yourself.


^Thank you! It was weird as I couldn't remember that somewhere it said total paid so I had to be 110% sure.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, can I ask for your advise?

On June, 12th I purchased & immediately paid via Paypal an item on Ebay. Price was a little more than 400 euros. Seller is an official retailer for this brand and also have a store. Seller had a few colors that could be immediately shipped but I did place an order for another color. In the listing it said that all colors could be ordered with about a week wait. Now, the seller emailed me on the 20th saying that the item will be here (from abroad to his store) around the first days of this month. On the 30th I emailed the seller asking for any updating and he said that he doesn't have any new info about it. 
What should I do? Should I open a Paypal dispute on the 44th day if item doesn't get here by that day? I feel sorry for the seller but is there a way I can protect myself from INR? Thank you!


----------



## Speedah

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, can I ask for your advise?
> 
> On June, 12th I purchased & immediately paid via Paypal an item on Ebay. Price was a little more than 400 euros. Seller is an official retailer for this brand and also have a store. Seller had a few colors that could be immediately shipped but I did place an order for another color. In the listing it said that all colors could be ordered with about a week wait. Now, the seller emailed me on the 20th saying that the item will be here (from abroad to his store) around the first days of this month. On the 30th I emailed the seller asking for any updating and he said that he doesn't have any new info about it.
> What should I do? Should I open a Paypal dispute on the 44th day if item doesn't get here by that day? I feel sorry for the seller but is there a way I can protect myself from INR? Thank you!



I would absolutely open an INR before the deadline so you don't miss out on probably the easiest way to get your money back if the seller doesn't follow through. The seller is already in violation of Paypal's seller protection policies (assuming they're the same abroad as in the US) in which they have to ship an item within 7 days of receiving payment. 

At a minimum, if you go through the eBay resolution center, then you can open the case and then you choose when to escalate it to eBay to decide. I think they give you 3 weeks or a months where they're automatically close it if you don't escalate though. This will give you the opportunity to communicate with the seller in an area where it's easy for eBay to see and it will also let the seller know that this amount of waiting is a bit ridiculous. 

In my opinion, you've been more than patient especially with that amount of money. HTH


----------



## nillacobain

Speedah said:


> I would absolutely open an INR before the deadline so you don't miss out on probably the easiest way to get your money back if the seller doesn't follow through. The seller is already in violation of Paypal's seller protection policies (assuming they're the same abroad as in the US) in which they have to ship an item within 7 days of receiving payment.
> 
> At a minimum, if you go through the eBay resolution center, then you can open the case and then you choose when to escalate it to eBay to decide. I think they give you 3 weeks or a months where they're automatically close it if you don't escalate though. This will give you the opportunity to communicate with the seller in an area where it's easy for eBay to see and it will also let the seller know that this amount of waiting is a bit ridiculous.
> 
> In my opinion, you've been more than patient especially with that amount of money. HTH


 

Thank for your reply.

Seller just emailed me an hour ago that the item arrived and it will be shipped to me next week. Will keep my finger crossed!


----------



## Bratty1919

nillacobain said:


> Thank for your reply.
> 
> Seller just emailed me an hour ago that the item arrived and it will be shipped to me next week. Will keep my finger crossed!


I would recommend opening INR anyway- if the seller inputs a valid tracking # the case will close automatically. If not, you are covered. You only have today to do it, as I understand...


----------



## Speedah

nillacobain said:


> Thank for your reply.
> 
> Seller just emailed me an hour ago that the item arrived and it will be shipped to me next week. Will keep my finger crossed!





Bratty1919 said:


> I would recommend opening INR anyway- if the seller inputs a valid tracking # the case will close automatically. If not, you are covered. You only have today to do it, as I understand...



I agree with Bratty about opening the case anyway. Although, I don't think the case would close automatically unless the item shows delivered and signed for. 

I'm not saying this is the same situation but I've had a seller purposely delay shipping the item (or at least providing tracking info) to the very last minute so I wouldn't be able to open a case. I stuck to my guns because I figured waiting for 45 days is more than enough time and I had been patient enough putting up with excuses. Turns out, the seller sent a fake (after they input fake tracking info into the INR case). I was able to change the INR to a SNAD but had I waited I wouldn't have been able to do squat (unless I went through another more difficult method like a chargeback). 

If you open a case and the seller freaks, just explain that you're only doing it as a precaution and you don't want to be ineligible if the item never arrives. After this amount of time, I'd hope a seller would be understanding that you're getting a little antsy.


----------



## Bratty1919

Speedah said:


> I agree with Bratty about opening the case anyway. Although, I don't think the case would close automatically unless the item shows delivered and signed for.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the same situation but I've had a seller purposely delay shipping the item (or at least providing tracking info) to the very last minute so I wouldn't be able to open a case. I stuck to my guns because I figured waiting for 45 days is more than enough time and I had been patient enough putting up with excuses. Turns out, the seller sent a fake (after they input fake tracking info into the INR case). I was able to change the INR to a SNAD but had I waited I wouldn't have been able to do squat (unless I went through another more difficult method like a chargeback).
> 
> If you open a case and the seller freaks, just explain that you're only doing it as a precaution and you don't want to be ineligible if the item never arrives. After this amount of time, I'd hope a seller would be understanding that you're getting a little antsy.


Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Bratty1919

And nillacobain , please let us know what happens!


----------



## nillacobain

Bratty1919 said:


> I would recommend opening INR anyway- if the seller inputs a valid tracking # the case will close automatically. If not, you are covered. You only have today to do it, as I understand...


 


Speedah said:


> I agree with Bratty about opening the case anyway. Although, I don't think the case would close automatically unless the item shows delivered and signed for.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the same situation but I've had a seller purposely delay shipping the item (or at least providing tracking info) to the very last minute so I wouldn't be able to open a case. I stuck to my guns because I figured waiting for 45 days is more than enough time and I had been patient enough putting up with excuses. Turns out, the seller sent a fake (after they input fake tracking info into the INR case). I was able to change the INR to a SNAD but had I waited I wouldn't have been able to do squat (unless I went through another more difficult method like a chargeback).
> 
> If you open a case and the seller freaks, just explain that you're only doing it as a precaution and you don't want to be ineligible if the item never arrives. After this amount of time, I'd hope a seller would be understanding that you're getting a little antsy.


 


Bratty1919 said:


> Thanks for the correction!


 

Thank you ladies. I paid the item June 12th so I guess I still have a few days - I will wait the end of next week (allowing shipping/delivering time) then I will file it. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## flowersgal

Hi all, quick question: 
I listed an item with BIN but didn't know about the Best Offer option on ebay. I'm getting people emailing me and asking me whether I'll entertain offers but since I didn't include that option on my listing, I'd be violating the ebay rules. 
So is there any way to edit my listing to include Best Offer?


----------



## noshoepolish

If it is a fixed price item, you can edit it to add a best offer.  Remember that they do not have to pay right away on a best offer.


----------



## flowersgal

ahhh okay. thank you.
 I tried to edit my listing but I don't think I have that function since I'm new to ebay. :/ Oh welp.


----------



## Bratty1919

flowersgal said:


> ahhh okay. thank you.
> I tried to edit my listing but I don't think I have that function since I'm new to ebay. :/ Oh welp.


When you go to edit, there should be several spots in your listing which say "Add or remove options"; they should be in blue. You are looking for the one that is directly above the price you set.


----------



## flowersgal

I don't see those anywhere. I was reading up on the Best Offer page on ebay and it says I need a feedback of 10 or more to use it so that might be why.  

Thanks for your help though! I'm just going to take my listing to Bonanza as I've heard it's a great place to sell as well.


----------



## stanfield

I am new to the forum here.

Never sold on eBay before even though I have a very old account.

I am selling a stereo system that needs to be shipped to the US from Canada.  The buyer needs to pay for shipping, what's the best way to calculate it?  Do I add the final shipping price to the "buyout price" ? - I already have a buyer.

I have never used Paypal before.  Should my paypal account name be my real name, or something like random12323 for security?

any steps to protect myself?  I plan to sell quite a few things if this first sale goes well.


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> I am new to the forum here.
> 
> Never sold on eBay before even though I have a very old account.
> 
> I am selling a stereo system that needs to be shipped to the US from Canada.  The buyer needs to pay for shipping, what's the best way to calculate it?  Do I add the final shipping price to the "buyout price" ? - I already have a buyer.
> 
> I have never used Paypal before.  Should my paypal account name be my real name, or something like random12323 for security?
> 
> any steps to protect myself?  I plan to sell quite a few things if this first sale goes well.


Your paypal name is your email address that you use with paypal. It has to be your valid email address. No one sees it except for the buyer when they pay you. I don't see any reason to make it anonymous because they will have access to your real name and address once they purchase from you.

The shipping price is usually quoted separately. When you make your listing, there is a place to put it. There is a shipping calculator on ebay or you can use flat rate postage. I don't know much about Canadian postage except that it is very expensive. Go to the post office website and look up the postage cost. It is usually based on the weight of the package and the destination.


----------



## lite c

Hello 

I recently post some used CDs and books for sale on eBay. I realize that I need to set up price up to certain amount in order to get profit for many items, however, I saw a lot of competitors sale products for $0.01, $0.09.... I was wondering how do these competitors earn money. How can I compete with them in this market? Do you have some tips to share for this situation. Anyone shares his opinion would be very appreciated.


----------



## stanfield

whateve said:


> Your paypal name is your email address that you use with paypal. It has to be your valid email address. No one sees it except for the buyer when they pay you. I don't see any reason to make it anonymous because they will have access to your real name and address once they purchase from you.
> 
> The shipping price is usually quoted separately. When you make your listing, there is a place to put it. There is a shipping calculator on ebay or you can use flat rate postage. I don't know much about Canadian postage except that it is very expensive. Go to the post office website and look up the postage cost. It is usually based on the weight of the package and the destination.


thanks for responding.  I would have made a new topic since I have a few questions, but I can't since I am new.

Where do they have access to my real name and address?  I thought all you did was give your Paypal Address?  My eBay username is not my first and last name.

I found the exact measurements of my product online from a product review.  I chose the cheapest shipping method "expedited parcel - 4 business days."

Total is $123.96.

So what can I do to protect myself incase the buyer flips or something?  I can't afford to pay for $120 dollar shipping and then all of a sudden the guy doesn't want my item or he scams me.


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> thanks for responding.  I would have made a new topic since I have a few questions, but I can't since I am new.
> 
> Where do they have access to my real name and address?  I thought all you did was give your Paypal Address?  My eBay username is not my first and last name.
> 
> I found the exact measurements of my product online from a product review.  I chose the cheapest shipping method "expedited parcel - 4 business days."
> 
> Total is $123.96.
> 
> So what can I do to protect myself incase the buyer flips or something?  I can't afford to pay for $120 dollar shipping and then all of a sudden the guy doesn't want my item or he scams me.


There is always a risk when you sell something. I have sold over 100 items and have never had a major problem. I had two items returned because I allowed returns at the time. I don't allow returns anymore because people take advantage of it and there is too much chance that they will use your item and you won't get it back in the same condition. 

You can reduce your risk by being extremely thorough in your description of your item. Make sure you mention every flaw and show pictures of every scratch. If your description is accurate, they won't have a reason to complain, and even if they do, ebay won't consider their complaint justified.

The buyer will have access to your name and address because you have to put a return address on the shipping label. I would imagine also that if they asked Paypal for it, claiming that they wanted to return it, that Paypal would provide it for them. Ebay will give them your phone number if they ask for it. You have access to their information, so it makes sense that they would have access to yours. I guess you might be able to use a business address if you are really worried.

Are you saying that the shipping cost alone is over $120? There is a risk because if they dispute it with Paypal or Ebay and are allowed to return it, they could have the entire amount, including shipping refunded. In other cases, the shipping charge is not refunded, so you are protected more if you list the shipping cost separately. If the person has a complaint, and contacts you rather than opening a case with ebay or Paypal, you can agree to take it back and only refund the purchase price, not the shipping. They aren't allowed to open a dispute over the shipping charge alone. 

It isn't usually profitable to sell heavy items on ebay because of the high shipping costs.

Paypal counts an item as received as long as the delivery confirmation shows that it was delivered if the total purchase price, including shipping, is under $250. If the buyer pays more than that, make sure you get signature confirmation, not just insurance. There is always a slight chance that a scammer could claim that you sent them rocks or an empty box. I don't know much that you can do to combat that, except for maybe take it to one of those places that package it for you and get a receipt from them or make a video proving that the stereo was put into the box. I don't do this though and so far, I haven't had a problem, but I try not to sell anything that is too expensive. Most of my items are under $100.

Stereos are delicate and liable to break so make sure it is packed really well. My turntable broke during a move and it was packed by professional movers.

Didn't you say you already had a buyer? Does this person have an ebay reputation? People who have done a lot of business on ebay are less likely to scam you because the scammers eventually get weeded out. You can feel out your buyer by sending them some friendly emails and see how they respond, if you think it is necessary. Most buyers are real people who actually want your item. We just hear more about the scammers.


----------



## whateve

lite c said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently post some used CDs and books for sale on eBay. I realize that I need to set up price up to certain amount in order to get profit for many items, however, I saw a lot of competitors sale products for $0.01, $0.09.... I was wondering how do these competitors earn money. How can I compete with them in this market? Do you have some tips to share for this situation. Anyone shares his opinion would be very appreciated.


If they are selling them that low, are you sure that these aren't auction start prices? If they are, they will probably get bid up to a more reasonable amount. Do a search for your items on ebay, then on the left side of page, there is a part that says "completed listings". Check that box and you will be able to see what items actually sold for. If the price is shown in red, that means that it didn't sell, so you want to look at the green prices. 

It is very hard to compete on ebay. There are plenty of sellers who aren't trying to make a profit, or aren't aware of how much the fees are going to reduce their net. I just figure out how much I want and then price it accordingly, If it doesn't sell at that price, I would rather keep it. Sometimes I have to list the same items over and over in order to sell, unless it is during a popular season, like Christmas.


----------



## stanfield

whateve said:


> There is always a risk when you sell something. I have sold over 100 items and have never had a major problem. I had two items returned because I allowed returns at the time. I don't allow returns anymore because people take advantage of it and there is too much chance that they will use your item and you won't get it back in the same condition.
> 
> You can reduce your risk by being extremely thorough in your description of your item. Make sure you mention every flaw and show pictures of every scratch. If your description is accurate, they won't have a reason to complain, and even if they do, ebay won't consider their complaint justified.
> 
> The buyer will have access to your name and address because you have to put a return address on the shipping label. I would imagine also that if they asked Paypal for it, claiming that they wanted to return it, that Paypal would provide it for them. Ebay will give them your phone number if they ask for it. You have access to their information, so it makes sense that they would have access to yours. I guess you might be able to use a business address if you are really worried.
> 
> Are you saying that the shipping cost alone is over $120? There is a risk because if they dispute it with Paypal or Ebay and are allowed to return it, they could have the entire amount, including shipping refunded. In other cases, the shipping charge is not refunded, so you are protected more if you list the shipping cost separately. If the person has a complaint, and contacts you rather than opening a case with ebay or Paypal, you can agree to take it back and only refund the purchase price, not the shipping. They aren't allowed to open a dispute over the shipping charge alone.
> 
> It isn't usually profitable to sell heavy items on ebay because of the high shipping costs.
> 
> Paypal counts an item as received as long as the delivery confirmation shows that it was delivered if the total purchase price, including shipping, is under $250. If the buyer pays more than that, make sure you get signature confirmation, not just insurance. There is always a slight chance that a scammer could claim that you sent them rocks or an empty box. I don't know much that you can do to combat that, except for maybe take it to one of those places that package it for you and get a receipt from them or make a video proving that the stereo was put into the box. I don't do this though and so far, I haven't had a problem, but I try not to sell anything that is too expensive. Most of my items are under $100.
> 
> Stereos are delicate and liable to break so make sure it is packed really well. My turntable broke during a move and it was packed by professional movers.
> 
> Didn't you say you already had a buyer? Does this person have an ebay reputation? People who have done a lot of business on ebay are less likely to scam you because the scammers eventually get weeded out. You can feel out your buyer by sending them some friendly emails and see how they respond, if you think it is necessary. Most buyers are real people who actually want your item. We just hear more about the scammers.


Will they still see my name even if I say no returns?  I said no returns regardless.

He should have an eBay account...  I found him looking for the item I own on eBay classifieds. It was "wanted xxx stereo."

The buyout price is $100 and he knows that.  So the shipping should be separate?

I have already showed him pictures.


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> Will they still see my name even if I say no returns?  I said no returns regardless.
> 
> He should have an eBay account...  I found him looking for the item I own on eBay classifieds. It was "wanted xxx stereo."
> 
> The buyout price is $100 and he knows that.  So the shipping should be separate?
> 
> I have already showed him pictures.


When you set up the listing, there is a place to put the shipping charge. Put the shipping amount in there. When the buyer buys your item on ebay, they receive a message from ebay that states your name, city and state (province). This would be the name you used when you registered for ebay. When they pay on paypal, the paypal transaction shows your name and your email address. When you ship the package, in the US you are required to use a return address, which doesn't have to include your name. I don't know what Canada requires. I guess no one checks on whether you use your real address. However, if you don't use your real address and the package is undeliverable, you won't get it back unless you use the correct address.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I need your precious advice again.

I sold a small thing (about 10 euros + shipping) on July, 3rd. I offer both bank transfer or via prepaid card (both VERY common here). I immediately sent the invoice asking for their preferred method of payment and didn't hear anything from the buyer. A couple of days later I sent a msg to the buyer asking again how they wanted to pay and they replied via prepaid card. Also they would process the payment on the 7th. I kept checking my prepaid card account online (so I could send the package ASAP) but there was no payment from the buyer. I emailed the buyer yesterday asking if there was any problem with the payment and they replied they paid yesterday morning. But still no money on my card? I used this kind of card ALL THE TIME: I put money on it online or at the post office if I want to buy something and the transaction is IMMEDIATE. So I told the buyer to double check if they did make some mistake with the card # but still no answer. My theory is that they either didn't make the payment or made some mistake and sent the payment to another person (? but at the PO they always ask you to double check card owner's full name). Buyer has more than 400 FBs (both as a buyer and seller). Do you think I should wait a few more days and then file item non paid? TIA


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Hi,

I've been an ebay member for 10 years, I've never sold anything and I have only 59 feedbacks as a buyer (100% positive). I'd like to sell 2 Celine bags Mini luggage. I worked on my listings this weekend but just before posting them I checked my selling limits. It says I have $500 limit per month. With that amount, there's no way I can sell my Celine bags. I'm wondering what happens if I just ignore that and post the listing? Will they stop my auction or let it run? Are they going to block my money if the auction ends for more than $500? (which I'm certain it will be the case) 
I'm asking you this because while I was doing the listing I didn't get any warnings from them about the selling limits.
Can somebody please, advise me what to do and explain me how they proceed in these cases.

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Bratty1919

crazyaboutbags said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been an ebay member for 10 years, I've never sold anything and I have only 59 feedbacks as a buyer (100% positive). I'd like to sell 2 Celine bags Mini luggage. I worked on my listings this weekend but just before posting them I checked my selling limits. It says I have $500 limit per month. With that amount, there's no way I can sell my Celine bags. I'm wondering what happens if I just ignore that and post the listing? Will they stop my auction or let it run? Are they going to block my money if the auction ends for more than $500? (which I'm certain it will be the case)
> I'm asking you this because while I was doing the listing I didn't get any warnings from them about the selling limits.
> Can somebody please, advise me what to do and explain me how they proceed in these cases.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance



You can call E-bay and ask them to increase your selling limits. You may have to call more than once, but they should do it eventually.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Bratty1919 said:


> You can call E-bay and ask them to increase your selling limits. You may have to call more than once, but they should do it eventually.



Thank you very very much!


----------



## stanfield

whateve said:


> When you set up the listing, there is a place to put the shipping charge. Put the shipping amount in there. When the buyer buys your item on ebay, they receive a message from ebay that states your name, city and state (province). This would be the name you used when you registered for ebay. When they pay on paypal, the paypal transaction shows your name and your email address. When you ship the package, in the US you are required to use a return address, which doesn't have to include your name. I don't know what Canada requires. I guess no one checks on whether you use your real address. However, if you don't use your real address and the package is undeliverable, you won't get it back unless you use the correct address.


A return address is required even if I say no returns?

The buyer says his friend is going to make the purchase on ebay.  So he doesn't have an account.  I emailed him to see his friends name for feedback.

I was thinking about changing my eBay username.  It's a dumb name I made a few years ago.  I read the FAQ that says my old name will still be visible for 30 days.  Is it worth changing my name?  Does the registration date of my account (2004) change if I change my name?

Any other tips for me?  I don't plan to sell items big like this, but I couldn't find anyone local who wanted it.

I plan to sell some unworn/used clothes if this sale goes well.  No idea if people will buy those though!


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> A return address is required even if I say no returns?
> 
> The buyer says his friend is going to make the purchase on ebay.  So he doesn't have an account.  I emailed him to see his friends name for feedback.
> 
> I was thinking about changing my eBay username.  It's a dumb name I made a few years ago.  I read the FAQ that says my old name will still be visible for 30 days.  Is it worth changing my name?  Does the registration date of my account (2004) change if I change my name?
> 
> Any other tips for me?  I don't plan to sell items big like this, but I couldn't find anyone local who wanted it.
> 
> I plan to sell some unworn/used clothes if this sale goes well.  No idea if people will buy those though!


The only place your address will appear is on the address label in the return address portion. If you don't put it there and it is undeliverable, it won't be returned to you so you will be out the item and the money. If you don't feel comfortable using your address, use a shipping service and use their address. I don't think USPS will deliver a package that doesn't have a return address.

You can change your ebay name anytime you want. Your history will remain there and it will still show that you have been a member since 2004. Your old name will be visible to anyone who looks for it forever, not just 30 days, under view ID history.

You can look the completed listings for other items that you want to sell to see how well they sell. In my experience, clothing doesn't really do well except for certain brands, and it is expensive to ship compared to the value of the items. I have made a decent amount on used Coach and Steve Madden shoes and Hollister jeans.


----------



## stanfield

whateve said:


> The only place your address will appear is on the address label in the return address portion. If you don't put it there and it is undeliverable, it won't be returned to you so you will be out the item and the money. If you don't feel comfortable using your address, use a shipping service and use their address. I don't think USPS will deliver a package that doesn't have a return address.
> 
> You can change your ebay name anytime you want. Your history will remain there and it will still show that you have been a member since 2004. Your old name will be visible to anyone who looks for it forever, not just 30 days, under view ID history.
> 
> You can look the completed listings for other items that you want to sell to see how well they sell. In my experience, clothing doesn't really do well except for certain brands, and it is expensive to ship compared to the value of the items. I have made a decent amount on used Coach and Steve Madden shoes and Hollister jeans.


oh really I didn't know there was a view ID history.  No point bothering to change my name.

My clothes I wanted to sell are mens t-shirts and maybe shorts.  I have never worn the stuff or maybe once to try it on.  I would have to call it "used" though to comply with eBay rules.  I don't know maybe $8 a shirt or something I will have to find out and browse pages.

Any advice on Paypal?  So I will use my real email and same real name as my eBay account.  I assume I should get verified so people know I am legit.  

What is the best way to get verified?  Should I use my real bank account or get like a prepaid card?  I do my banking online, but I don't know if I feel safe with Paypal having my bank information.  What do you think?

Do you have any other advice or suggestions for me for this sale and the future?

thanks for all the responses.


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> oh really I didn't know there was a view ID history.  No point bothering to change my name.
> 
> My clothes I wanted to sell are mens t-shirts and maybe shorts.  I have never worn the stuff or maybe once to try it on.  I would have to call it "used" though to comply with eBay rules.  I don't know maybe $8 a shirt or something I will have to find out and browse pages.
> 
> Any advice on Paypal?  So I will use my real email and same real name as my eBay account.  I assume I should get verified so people know I am legit.
> 
> What is the best way to get verified?  Should I use my real bank account or get like a prepaid card?  I do my banking online, but I don't know if I feel safe with Paypal having my bank information.  What do you think?
> 
> Do you have any other advice or suggestions for me for this sale and the future?
> 
> thanks for all the responses.


I believe you have to connect to a bank account to get verified. Paypal has my bank information and I feel comfortable with it. 

If you have never worn the clothes, I believe you can list them as new without tags. Sometimes you might do better to sell several of them together to make the price including shipping more appealing.

You can still change your ebay name. Very few people ever look at the ID history. I think that very few people care what your ebay name says.


----------



## stanfield

whateve said:


> I believe you have to connect to a bank account to get verified. Paypal has my bank information and I feel comfortable with it.
> 
> If you have never worn the clothes, I believe you can list them as new without tags. Sometimes you might do better to sell several of them together to make the price including shipping more appealing.
> 
> You can still change your ebay name. Very few people ever look at the ID history. I think that very few people care what your ebay name says.


I think you can get prepaid credit cards or something to get Verified Status.  It might be only US accounts though.  I think I saw that in a forum post somewhere last night.

Also I don't know if I asked but does Paypal and eBay get a cut of my sale?

When someone buys something from me, can I put it in my bank account right away, or does it have to stay online in my Paypal?


----------



## *want it all*

whateve said:


> You can still change your ebay name. Very few people ever look at the ID history. I think that very few people care what your ebay name says.


I know people who have changed their usernames because they sounded juvenile or unprofessional.  Still others have done so because their usernames included their personal names.  I can understand these reasons for changing usernames, but for my own peace of mind, I always look at people's ID history.  Many times, people will change it because their old usernames were associated with scams and what not so I do my homework and run searches.


----------



## *want it all*

stanfield said:


> I think you can get prepaid credit cards or something to get Verified Status.  It might be only US accounts though.  I think I saw that in a forum post somewhere last night.
> 
> Also I don't know if I asked but does Paypal and eBay get a cut of my sale?
> 
> When someone buys something from me, can I put it in my bank account right away, or does it have to stay online in my Paypal?


It's been a while since I've gone through the verification process, but I think that the prepaid cc is avail as an option to either get verified or as a means of confirming your address.  

Yes, PP gets $.30 and 2.9% of your sale.  Ebay's fee will depend on how you set up your listing, what category you fall under, and your total sale price.  You can use this to help you figure it out:  http://www.rolbe.com/ebay.htm


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> I think you can get prepaid credit cards or something to get Verified Status.  It might be only US accounts though.  I think I saw that in a forum post somewhere last night.
> 
> Also I don't know if I asked but does Paypal and eBay get a cut of my sale?
> 
> When someone buys something from me, can I put it in my bank account right away, or does it have to stay online in my Paypal?


Paypal takes their cut immediately. Ebay's fees are billed once a month. They either take it out of your Paypal account or charge it to your credit card. If you are a new seller, Paypal sometimes puts a hold on your funds, so you can't access them right away.


----------



## stanfield

If I calculated it right eBay takes $16.50 and Paypal $6.83.  That's pretty harsh I lose over $25.

If it's allowed, once I get this users eBay I will post it here so you guys can check it out.


----------



## whateve

Has anyone else noticed this problem? I can't get the advanced search on bidder to work properly for me. The last few times I have checked on bidders on my auctions, it doesn't show any bids. When I logged out and then checked my ID, it didn't show any of my current bids, but when I selected completed listings, it showed those. I've tried in both Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## stanfield

does anyone have tips for selling new and used clothes?  This what I am going to start with on eBay.  None of them are fancy designer brands.  Mainly mens t-shrits, shorts, jeans, and jackets.

I have washed all the clothes, checked for stains, rips, etc.  I won't sell any that have stains/rips/damage.

I have some that are brand new and never worn but no tags.  Others have been worn only a few times.

I read a little guide you should put "New without tags" and "used" if even worn once.  Also put the measurements.

Any other suggestions to that?  What kind of price should I look at?  After eBay and Paypal take there cut I might not make anything.


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> does anyone have tips for selling new and used clothes?  This what I am going to start with on eBay.  None of them are fancy designer brands.  Mainly mens t-shrits, shorts, jeans, and jackets.
> 
> I have washed all the clothes, checked for stains, rips, etc.  I won't sell any that have stains/rips/damage.
> 
> I have some that are brand new and never worn but no tags.  Others have been worn only a few times.
> 
> I read a little guide you should put "New without tags" and "used" if even worn once.  Also put the measurements.
> 
> Any other suggestions to that?  What kind of price should I look at?  After eBay and Paypal take there cut I might not make anything.


You might not make anything especially if you are thinking about shipping from Canada to the US. The shipping on clothing is very high compared to the value of the items. That is why I suggested you put them together into lots of several items - to reduce the cost of the shipping relative to the value of the items. Look at ebay completed listings for similar items to see what others sold for and look at the shipping costs that were charged. Even if it really costs that, some buyers won't bid if they perceive the shipping cost to be high. Start with your higher value items and see how that goes. Make sure your pictures are good. Ironing a wrinkled item can make it look better and therefore sell better. I think that if you washed all of them, then you would have to list them all as used, but you can put in the description that it was never worn, but just washed.


----------



## stanfield

whateve said:


> You might not make anything especially if you are thinking about shipping from Canada to the US. The shipping on clothing is very high compared to the value of the items. That is why I suggested you put them together into lots of several items - to reduce the cost of the shipping relative to the value of the items. Look at ebay completed listings for similar items to see what others sold for and look at the shipping costs that were charged. Even if it really costs that, some buyers won't bid if they perceive the shipping cost to be high. Start with your higher value items and see how that goes. Make sure your pictures are good. Ironing a wrinkled item can make it look better and therefore sell better. I think that if you washed all of them, then you would have to list them all as used, but you can put in the description that it was never worn, but just washed.


really I thought shipping would be cheap on clothes.  Put the shirt in just a Canada Post bag which is like 1$ and since shirts weigh like nothing it would maybe be a dollar or two.

I looked up a few used shirts and other used clothes.

It seems most people do shipping between $2-12 from Canada shipping to US.  So I will do the same as them.

I will offer no returns and basic shipping.

What do you think?  Anything else?  I will post at least 3 good pictures since you said pictures are free now.


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> really I thought shipping would be cheap on clothes.  Put the shirt in just a Canada Post bag which is like 1$ and since shirts weigh like nothing it would maybe be a dollar or two.
> 
> I looked up a few used shirts and other used clothes.
> 
> It seems most people do shipping between $2-12 from Canada shipping to US.  So I will do the same as them.
> 
> I will offer no returns and basic shipping.
> 
> What do you think?  Anything else?  I will post at least 3 good pictures since you said pictures are free now.


I don't know anything about Canadian postage but I know that when I sold a sweater in the US, it cost me $13 to ship it domestically because it weighed several pounds. I have since learned how to cram clothes into flat rate packaging in order to get a cheaper rate. Is there really a $1 postage rate to go from Canada to the US? I had a purse shipped from Canada and it cost the shipper $40.


----------



## stanfield

whateve said:


> I don't know anything about Canadian postage but I know that when I sold a sweater in the US, it cost me $13 to ship it domestically because it weighed several pounds. I have since learned how to cram clothes into flat rate packaging in order to get a cheaper rate. Is there really a $1 postage rate to go from Canada to the US? I had a purse shipped from Canada and it cost the shipper $40.


LOL don't quote me on that 

I recently shipping 2 items back to 2 different companys for warranty returns.  One weighed about 2lbs and came to $12 total to ship with basic.  The other was about 8lbs I think and came to $20 - needed a bigger sleeve to put it in.  No boxes, just Canada Post bubble envelop things.

I was just thinking shirts would cost nothing.

One more thing, what about Buyout price?

Is it better to have a bidding and Buyout price on clothes, or just Buyout?


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> LOL don't quote me on that
> 
> I recently shipping 2 items back to 2 different companys for warranty returns.  One weighed about 2lbs and came to $12 total to ship with basic.  The other was about 8lbs I think and came to $20 - needed a bigger sleeve to put it in.  No boxes, just Canada Post bubble envelop things.
> 
> I was just thinking shirts would cost nothing.
> 
> One more thing, what about Buyout price?
> 
> Is it better to have a bidding and Buyout price on clothes, or just Buyout?


Based on ebay fees, it is usually better to set up as an auction with a buy it now option. It is free to add the buy it now to an auction, but they charge you to set up a fixed price item. The final value fees are higher on fixed price than on auction too. You just have to set your buy it now price to at least 10% more than the auction start price.


----------



## stanfield

whateve said:


> Based on ebay fees, it is usually better to set up as an auction with a buy it now option. It is free to add the buy it now to an auction, but they charge you to set up a fixed price item. The final value fees are higher on fixed price than on auction too. You just have to set your buy it now price to at least 10% more than the auction start price.


thank you very much for your help 

I just have to wait 3 days until my Paypal is verified than I can set up my first auctions.


----------



## Cktuttle

Hi all - 

What does it mean when I contact a seller re: an item they have listed, and in response I get an eBay block that says the following: "Unfortunately the seller is unable to respond to your question"? 

This is an item that has been authenticated here, but the fact that I can't get in touch with the seller makes me anxious. 

Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11091325077...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2034wt_922

Thank you! This item is ending relatively soon, so any help would be appreciated


----------



## littleskittle

Hello all:  I'm new to PF.  Is there a a thread that lists reputable ebay sellers?  I've been looking to no avail.  Many thanks!


----------



## whateve

littleskittle said:


> Hello all:  I'm new to PF.  Is there a a thread that lists reputable ebay sellers?  I've been looking to no avail.  Many thanks!


It is best if you have an auction you are interested in, to post that auction in the appropriate authenticate thread. The authenticators can tell you if the seller is one to avoid. I take issue with having a list of reputable ebay sellers because it would make buyers avoid the smaller sellers like me. You can check the seller's feedback on toolhaus, but be aware that many sellers of counterfeit merchandise have glowing feedback.


----------



## Speedah

Cktuttle said:


> Hi all -
> 
> What does it mean when I contact a seller re: an item they have listed, and in response I get an eBay block that says the following: "Unfortunately the seller is unable to respond to your question"?
> 
> This is an item that has been authenticated here, but the fact that I can't get in touch with the seller makes me anxious.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11091325077...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2034wt_922
> 
> Thank you! This item is ending relatively soon, so any help would be appreciated



I've had buyers tell me they get this message sometimes if they're from countries that I've specifically excluded shipping to...I think it's a setting within the seller's Buyer Requirements that, depending on what requirements they set, they can prevent blocked buyers from contacting them. The requirements can be anything having to do with shipping (location), feedback, having a Paypal account, # of policy violations, etc.


----------



## Cktuttle

Speedah said:


> I've had buyers tell me they get this message sometimes if they're from countries that I've specifically excluded shipping to...I think it's a setting within the seller's Buyer Requirements that, depending on what requirements they set, they can prevent blocked buyers from contacting them. The requirements can be anything having to do with shipping (location), feedback, having a Paypal account, # of policy violations, etc.



Okay thanks for getting back to me so quickly! The shipping block sounds off because I am in the US, but perhaps it's because I have bought so few items through e-bay. Thanks again!


----------



## Bratty1919

Cktuttle said:


> Hi all -
> 
> What does it mean when I contact a seller re: an item they have listed, and in response I get an eBay block that says the following: "Unfortunately the seller is unable to respond to your question"?
> 
> This is an item that has been authenticated here, but the fact that I can't get in touch with the seller makes me anxious.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11091325077...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2034wt_922
> 
> Thank you! This item is ending relatively soon, so any help would be appreciated



Within seller tools on E-bay, there are settings to exclude members from bidding who have had NPB issues, etc. Some sellers (like me) choose to allow members to contact them regardless, but not to bid. Others block both communication and bidding. It is likely that this member is one of the latter.


----------



## Punkkitten

Hi Ladies, 
I want to start selling some pre-loved handbags that I no longer use.  I am thinking of starting on Bonz, just because it seems a little easier to navigate/less of a headache than e-bay.  I have heard some horror stories about buyers claming bags are fake.  I know all of mine are legit (if i've purchased them of an auction site i have had them verified here before purhase) or I have purchased myself at the store.  I will start selling only to residents in the US.  International shipping is astronomical vs. domestic!

Is there anything you reccomend including in the listings to cut down on bad buyer behavior?  Also is Bonz a good place to start?  Just joined and purchased a few things....i like that it is more personal than e-bay.  Any info appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Holliwood

Punkkitten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I want to start selling some pre-loved handbags that I no longer use. I am thinking of starting on Bonz, just because it seems a little easier to navigate/less of a headache than e-bay. I have heard some horror stories about buyers claming bags are fake. I know all of mine are legit (if i've purchased them of an auction site i have had them verified here before purhase) or I have purchased myself at the store. I will start selling only to residents in the US. International shipping is astronomical vs. domestic!
> 
> Is there anything you reccomend including in the listings to cut down on bad buyer behavior? Also is Bonz a good place to start? Just joined and purchased a few things....i like that it is more personal than e-bay. Any info appreciated.
> Thanks!


 
Read the sticky threads below, especially "How to bullet proof your auction".  It has alot of helpful tips on setting up your page if you use ebay and things you may want to say in all your listings.  I started with that thread and it really helped.  I used Bonz first, but have just sold my first couple of items on ebay as well.


----------



## Holliwood

whateve said:


> Based on ebay fees, it is usually better to set up as an auction with a buy it now option. It is free to add the buy it now to an auction, but they charge you to set up a fixed price item. The final value fees are higher on fixed price than on auction too. You just have to set your buy it now price to at least 10% more than the auction start price.


 
Whateve....I just set up about 6 auctions with buy it now options.  I did notice that there were no ebay fees or listing fees.  

Is this only for a short period of time, or is this something standard that you know of?  It looks like from the few sales I've had, I've just had paypal fees taken out, but no ebay fees.  Could this be true??  Or am I missing something, like an invoice at the end of month from ebay?  Does anyone know?


----------



## *want it all*

Holliwood said:


> Whateve....I just set up about 6 auctions with buy it now options.  I did notice that there were no ebay fees or listing fees.
> 
> Is this only for a short period of time, or is this something standard that you know of?  It looks like from the few sales I've had, I've just had paypal fees taken out, but no ebay fees.  Could this be true??  Or am I missing something, like an invoice at the end of month from ebay?  Does anyone know?


I'm not whateve, but all sellers who don't have ebay stores are eligible for 50 free listings per month w/the buy it now option attached.  

You'll see your ebay fees taken out monthly.  They will email you an invoice indicating your fees, as well as sending you a msg via your ebay account.


----------



## Holliwood

*want it all* said:


> I'm not whateve, but all sellers who don't have ebay stores are eligible for 50 free listings per month w/the buy it now option attached.
> 
> You'll see your ebay fees taken out monthly. They will email you an invoice indicating your fees, as well as sending you a msg via your ebay account.


 
Thanks for the info.  I know I won't reach the capacity of a power seller or even 50 a month.  But if I do owe anything...I know they will send me something now.

Ebay is so technical and so many instructions and levels.  It's daunting to get started.


----------



## whateve

Holliwood said:


> Whateve....I just set up about 6 auctions with buy it now options.  I did notice that there were no ebay fees or listing fees.
> 
> Is this only for a short period of time, or is this something standard that you know of?  It looks like from the few sales I've had, I've just had paypal fees taken out, but no ebay fees.  Could this be true??  Or am I missing something, like an invoice at the end of month from ebay?  Does anyone know?


Your ebay final value fees will be much higher than your paypal fees. Ebay purposely doesn't take the fees out of each sale so you may not realize how much they get. At the end of the month, they take their fees which are quite hefty.


----------



## stanfield

*want it all* said:


> I'm not whateve, but all sellers who don't have ebay stores are eligible for 50 free listings per month w/the buy it now option attached.
> 
> You'll see your ebay fees taken out monthly.  They will email you an invoice indicating your fees, as well as sending you a msg via your ebay account.


really?

I am new to eBay and don't have a store.  So I get free 50 listings?  I only have like 30 things to sell that would be awesome.

But what do you mean buyout it now option?  Can I put a bid and buyout together?  Do I still get 50 free?

That would be awesome.  Then all I have to pay is Paypal fees.


----------



## Speedah

stanfield said:


> really?
> 
> I am new to eBay and don't have a store.  So I get free 50 listings?  I only have like 30 things to sell that would be awesome.
> 
> But what do you mean buyout it now option?  Can I put a bid and buyout together?  Do I still get 50 free?
> 
> That would be awesome.  Then all I have to pay is Paypal fees.



You can list for free but eBay charges a percentage of the final selling price regardless. This is where they make most of their money. 

I'm not sure about the BIN but I think you can add it for a really small amount or it may even be free right now. They do different specials a lot so it's hard to keep up.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a random paypal ? I sold a item on Bonz I was getting ready to ship it and figured I'd double check PP to see if the address was a confirmed address. When I logged in it said the payment is under review, the address is confirmed. It says not to ship until the payment has cleared which may take 24 hours to processes. I've never had this happen before why would a payment be under review when it has a confirmed shipping address?


----------



## noshoepolish

It could be a new card.  Usually they get back to you within 48 hours.  I usually let my buyer know to call PayPal to see if they can clear it up.


----------



## Holliwood

whateve said:


> Your ebay final value fees will be much higher than your paypal fees. Ebay purposely doesn't take the fees out of each sale so you may not realize how much they get. At the end of the month, they take their fees which are quite hefty.


 
Got first invoice which takes out of PP at end of month..and you are correct..the fee's are hefty.  I may have to reconsider all the selling I was thinking of doing..lol.


----------



## Holliwood

Another new seller question:

I listed that shipment would be through usps priority mail.  Is it against policy and send out through UPS ground 1-5 day?  I just have found it easier this week to deal with ups than post office. I have final item sold today and need to mail tomorrow that I stated "Priority Mail" through usps.  Just didn't know if customers always want to receive by carrier on auction.  To me it doesn't matter, but I'm just now learning the ways of a seller and need advice.


----------



## whateve

Holliwood said:


> Got first invoice which takes out of PP at end of month..and you are correct..the fee's are hefty.  I may have to reconsider all the selling I was thinking of doing..lol.


You can view your seller account after each sale to see what the charges are so you aren't taken by surprise at the end of the month. I usually assume about 15% of the sale price is going to fees.


----------



## whateve

Holliwood said:


> Another new seller question:
> 
> I listed that shipment would be through usps priority mail.  Is it against policy and send out through UPS ground 1-5 day?  I just have found it easier this week to deal with ups than post office. I have final item sold today and need to mail tomorrow that I stated "Priority Mail" through usps.  Just didn't know if customers always want to receive by carrier on auction.  To me it doesn't matter, but I'm just now learning the ways of a seller and need advice.


I think that you better contact your buyer and clear it with them first. UPS takes a lot longer to ship and has different procedures regarding leaving the package if no one is at home.


----------



## noshoepolish

I would send it USPS Priority.  That is the way you said you would ship.



Holliwood said:


> Another new seller question:
> 
> I listed that shipment would be through usps priority mail. Is it against policy and send out through UPS ground 1-5 day? I just have found it easier this week to deal with ups than post office. I have final item sold today and need to mail tomorrow that I stated "Priority Mail" through usps. Just didn't know if customers always want to receive by carrier on auction. To me it doesn't matter, but I'm just now learning the ways of a seller and need advice.


----------



## musthaveseenher

Just wondering what FedEx tracking numbers are supposed to look like? The seller uploaded the numbers onto eBay but when I click them and go to the FedEx website it says it's invalid.


----------



## Holliwood

Thanks all for the suggestions...I did ship out this morning by usps.  I don't want to change anything once the auction stops.  Sorry to ask so many questions, but Ebay is so technical and it's hard to get started.  But thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## *want it all*

stanfield said:


> really?
> 
> I am new to eBay and don't have a store.  So I get free 50 listings?  I only have like 30 things to sell that would be awesome.
> 
> But what do you mean buyout it now option?  Can I put a bid and buyout together?  Do I still get 50 free?
> 
> That would be awesome.  Then all I have to pay is Paypal fees.





Speedah said:


> You can list for free but eBay charges a percentage of the final selling price regardless. This is where they make most of their money.
> 
> I'm not sure about the BIN but I think you can add it for a really small amount or it may even be free right now. They do different specials a lot so it's hard to keep up.


Yes, correct, you can put up 50 auction style listings for free per month.  You have the option when you set up an auction listing to tack on a buy it now option to your listing (also for free).

As *Speedah* mentioned, listing may be free, but depending on how much your item goes for, you will pay a percentage of that final price back to ebay.


----------



## Holliwood

Feedback question!!  When I've purchased from sellers on ebay, they usually wait until I let them know I received item before leaving feedback.  I've made four sales, but I haven't left feedback because I was waiting for them to say theyve received and are happy with purchase.  Should I continue to wait, or leave feedback.  All paid within given amount of time.  I have no complaints..wanted to find out how others handle leaving feedback for buyers.


----------



## MsPerfect

Me and my business partner were doing business by ordering Italy designer brands from them and 50% of our client claimed as fake bags and we lost EUR 8,099.- to them without refund since Sep 2011 and our last order was Feb 2012.

That's very bad experienced with www.fashionqueen.net
https://www.facebook.com/Fashionqueennetcommenti


----------



## whateve

Holliwood said:


> Feedback question!!  When I've purchased from sellers on ebay, they usually wait until I let them know I received item before leaving feedback.  I've made four sales, but I haven't left feedback because I was waiting for them to say theyve received and are happy with purchase.  Should I continue to wait, or leave feedback.  All paid within given amount of time.  I have no complaints..wanted to find out how others handle leaving feedback for buyers.


Each seller has a different opinion about this. I usually leave feedback for my buyers after they pay because they have completed their obligation. Other sellers disagree with me on this and don't leave feedback until after the buyer leaves feedback. I feel better about the sellers who leave feedback before I do.


----------



## Holliwood

Since I am new to this, I'd better go ahead and leave everyone's feedback now.  

Also, has anyone done a search on ebay for vuitton handbag and seen something weird happening just now.  It looks like a virus just took over ebay for vuitton handbag search.  I am doing a virus scan now just in case it's my computer under attack. Weird!


----------



## whateve

Holliwood said:


> Since I am new to this, I'd better go ahead and leave everyone's feedback now.
> 
> Also, has anyone done a search on ebay for vuitton handbag and seen something weird happening just now.  It looks like a virus just took over ebay for vuitton handbag search.  I am doing a virus scan now just in case it's my computer under attack. Weird!


Now I am afraid to try it!


----------



## Holliwood

If you go on ebay and do search for vuitton handbag...US only...search newest listings...there is someone who is starting their auctions with a clown face where the pic of handbag should go.  The wording of their auctions is Louis Vuitton LU???  It's strange because this person has about 20 listings put up with no pics...and just the clown pic in the picture slot.  I won't dare click on any.


----------



## stanfield

Ok well it looks like I can only list 10 items and a maximum of $500 total each month.  Maybe because I have no feedback?  Kind of too bad but I put all my shirts up.

I put 10 men's T-shirts up for auction - new without tags.  Each start bidding at $12 and $20 buyout.  $10 shipping to Canada and USA only.

Do you think that's fair?  They aren't fancy brands but they are new.


----------



## tannedsilk

Holliwood said:


> Got first invoice which takes out of PP at end of month..and you are correct..the fee's are hefty.  I may have to reconsider all the selling I was thinking of doing..lol.



Personally I do a one-time payment to cover the fees before I take the money out of pp.


----------



## noshoepolish

I pay as I go.  After each sale, I pay the invoice.


----------



## stanfield

also how come I can't find my items on eBay.com only eBay.ca?

I put shipping to Canada and US and only sell to those 2 countries.  Yet they only show on eBay Canada???


----------



## Skittle

stanfield said:


> also how come I can't find my items on eBay.com only eBay.ca?
> 
> I put shipping to Canada and US and only sell to those 2 countries.  Yet they only show on eBay Canada???



If you listed your items on ebay.ca, then when you search on ebay.com you need to select Worldwide for the Location (it's somewhere on the left).


----------



## stanfield

Skittle said:


> If you listed your items on ebay.ca, then when you search on ebay.com you need to select Worldwide for the Location (it's somewhere on the left).


ok it's in the advanced search.

I hope most people do that because I haven't got any bids and my t-shirts and they will expire soon. Then again maybe I just priced them too high.


----------



## jenanders

Hi,
I have a question, but not sure if this is the right forum to ask it in.  I have a new (with tags / receipt) James Nares Coach Tote in pink (http://www.purseblog.com/coach/coach-james-nares.html) that I am looking to sell.  I was planning to sell this on ebay, but wanted some advice on how much to price it at (there are not many listings on ebay for this tote).
Thanks for any help or redirection you can provide.  I'm posting this to a few threads as I am new to both ebay and this forum.
Jen


----------



## whateve

Holliwood said:


> If you go on ebay and do search for vuitton handbag...US only...search newest listings...there is someone who is starting their auctions with a clown face where the pic of handbag should go.  The wording of their auctions is Louis Vuitton LU???  It's strange because this person has about 20 listings put up with no pics...and just the clown pic in the picture slot.  I won't dare click on any.


Lots of sellers put a placeholder pic and then go back and add the pics later in order to get the time slot. I find this annoying. If I don't see pics the first time I look, I won't go back later to check.


----------



## Holliwood

Thanks Whateve. 

BTW...how do you all handle when you've sold something and leave feedback for buyer...but the buyers don't leave feedback for you?  Don't they see the reminders to leave the feedback.  I've had four items received by buyers last week.  I left feedback for all.  Only one has left feedback.  Only reason to ask is I'm a new seller and my feedback is low.  I need for it to continue to reflect positive ratings.  Also, back a few years, Ebay made everyone change usernames or something to that effect, and I lost all my feedback prior to that change.  Any suggestions on buyers taking long time to leave feedback...or is it their perogative to leave or not leave feedback???


----------



## new.old.bag

Holliwood said:


> Thanks Whateve.
> 
> BTW...how do you all handle when you've sold something and leave feedback for buyer...but the buyers don't leave feedback for you?  Don't they see the reminders to leave the feedback.  I've had four items received by buyers last week.  I left feedback for all.  Only one has left feedback.  Only reason to ask is I'm a new seller and my feedback is low.  I need for it to continue to reflect positive ratings.  Also, back a few years, Ebay made everyone change usernames or something to that effect, and I lost all my feedback prior to that change.  Any suggestions on buyers taking long time to leave feedback...or is it their perogative to leave or not leave feedback???


Feedback is completely optional. And in the current climate no news is good news, aka no feedback is just fine, don't chase the buyers for it.


----------



## whateve

I won an item on July 17. The seller didn't upload tracking. I haven't received the item. The estimated delivery is July 23 through August 3. The problem is that I am leaving town on August 3 so I don't want to wait until then to contact the seller. Is it rude for me to contact the seller now and ask for a shipping update?


----------



## new.old.bag

whateve said:


> I won an item on July 17. The seller didn't upload tracking. I haven't received the item. The estimated delivery is July 23 through August 3. The problem is that I am leaving town on August 3 so I don't want to wait until then to contact the seller. Is it rude for me to contact the seller now and ask for a shipping update?


No, I don't think so. You are already within the suggested window


----------



## noshoepolish

What was the shipping method?  Parcel Post can take a while.



whateve said:


> I won an item on July 17. The seller didn't upload tracking. I haven't received the item. The estimated delivery is July 23 through August 3. The problem is that I am leaving town on August 3 so I don't want to wait until then to contact the seller. Is it rude for me to contact the seller now and ask for a shipping update?


----------



## Speedah

whateve said:


> I won an item on July 17. The seller didn't upload tracking. I haven't received the item. The estimated delivery is July 23 through August 3. The problem is that I am leaving town on August 3 so I don't want to wait until then to contact the seller. Is it rude for me to contact the seller now and ask for a shipping update?



I don't think it hurts to ask at all. Even if you're still in the delivery window, it's always nice to have an estimate of when it may arrive.


----------



## Holliwood

new.old.bag said:


> Feedback is completely optional. And in the current climate no news is good news, aka no feedback is just fine, don't chase the buyers for it.


 

I see your point!  No news is good news..lol.  My same motto when I check my mailbox and nothings there...Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

You absolutely should ask... why not???

It would not be considered out of order to know  when the package

was shipped


----------



## whateve

new.old.bag said:


> No, I don't think so. You are already within the suggested window





noshoepolish said:


> What was the shipping method?  Parcel Post can take a while.


It just says "economy shipping" but it also says "will usually ship within 2 days of receiving cleared payment." I paid immediately after the auction ended on July 17. 



Speedah said:


> I don't think it hurts to ask at all. Even if you're still in the delivery window, it's always nice to have an estimate of when it may arrive.





hotshot said:


> You absolutely should ask... why not???
> 
> It would not be considered out of order to know  when the package
> 
> was shipped


I sent a request to the seller yesterday afternoon and I haven't heard back - it has been almost 36 hours since I sent it. Now I am getting frustrated. There is another auction for a similar item ending tomorrow morning and I will be really mad if I don't get mine and could have bid on this other one.

I just noticed that he hasn't had any seller feedback since 2009.


----------



## Speedah

whateve said:


> It just says "economy shipping" but it also says "will usually ship within 2 days of receiving cleared payment." I paid immediately after the auction ended on July 17.
> 
> I sent a request to the seller yesterday afternoon and I haven't heard back - it has been almost 36 hours since I sent it. Now I am getting frustrated. There is another auction for a similar item ending tomorrow morning and I will be really mad if I don't get mine and could have bid on this other one.
> 
> I just noticed that he hasn't had any seller feedback since 2009.



That's really frustrating when that happens. Honestly, if you don't hear back soon I'd send another message saying something like, "Not sure my last message went through since I haven't heard back but..." 

If no response to that, sit tight since it's only been a little over a week since you paid. If it's a rare/HTF item you may consider buying the other one (if you _really, really_ want it) and sell the other one if it arrives...although that just depends on what it is. Has she sold stuff recently? I know there's no feedback but were there sales even? Goofbay lets you go back 120 days. 

However, once it hits the two week mark and if you haven't received it or heard anything from her, then you may need to escalate it to get your money back...


----------



## noshoepolish

That would be ground so it could take a while to get there.  I would give it 16 days from payment and then file.

I just had one where the guy claimed he put the wrong address on it and it came back.  He re-shipped it Priority mail.  I get the feeling he never shipped it until I contacted him because he did nto provide a DC in the first place.  I dinged his shipping star.



whateve said:


> It just says "economy shipping" but it also says "will usually ship within 2 days of receiving cleared payment." I paid immediately after the auction ended on July 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a request to the seller yesterday afternoon and I haven't heard back - it has been almost 36 hours since I sent it. Now I am getting frustrated. There is another auction for a similar item ending tomorrow morning and I will be really mad if I don't get mine and could have bid on this other one.
> 
> I just noticed that he hasn't had any seller feedback since 2009.


----------



## whateve

Speedah said:


> That's really frustrating when that happens. Honestly, if you don't hear back soon I'd send another message saying something like, "Not sure my last message went through since I haven't heard back but..."
> 
> If no response to that, sit tight since it's only been a little over a week since you paid. If it's a rare/HTF item you may consider buying the other one (if you _really, really_ want it) and sell the other one if it arrives...although that just depends on what it is. Has she sold stuff recently? I know there's no feedback but were there sales even? Goofbay lets you go back 120 days.
> 
> However, once it hits the two week mark and if you haven't received it or heard anything from her, then you may need to escalate it to get your money back...





noshoepolish said:


> That would be ground so it could take a while to get there.  I would give it 16 days from payment and then file.
> 
> I just had one where the guy claimed he put the wrong address on it and it came back.  He re-shipped it Priority mail.  I get the feeling he never shipped it until I contacted him because he did nto provide a DC in the first place.  I dinged his shipping star.


He got back to me this morning. He said he shipped it Saturday, which was 4 days after payment, so I guess that is within the window. Since I didn't get it yet, it probably went parcel post. He says he is out of town so he can't get the tracking number.


----------



## whateve

When I do an ebay search, most of the thumbnails aren't loading. I have to click on each listing to see the pictures. It isn't my browser because it happens in both Firefox and Chrome. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Bratty1919

whateve said:


> When I do an ebay search, most of the thumbnails aren't loading. I have to click on each listing to see the pictures. It isn't my browser because it happens in both Firefox and Chrome. Anyone else having this problem?


Sometimes there is an indexing delay- I am having the same issue.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Sorry, I don't know where to post my question because I couldn't find a clear thread for Etsy related things. I've got loads of "Contemporary Designer" (MBMJ, Marc Jacobs, MK, Cole Haan, Kate Spade, Zac Posen, Banana Republic, Guess) bags, shoes , jewelry and accessories (many not even worn) and I've heard so many horror stories about selling on Ebay I was thinking maybe I could list my items on Etsy? At least, the jewelry??  Or is there a requirement that it has to be "vintage-y"? Most of my items are from the 2008-present seasons. Other than Etsy and Ebay, are there preferred sites to sell these specifc brands? TIA!


----------



## Bratty1919

Pazdzernika said:


> Sorry, I don't know where to post my question because I couldn't find a clear thread for Etsy related things. I've got loads of "Contemporary Designer" (MBMJ, Marc Jacobs, MK, Cole Haan, Kate Spade, Banana Republic, Guess) bags, shoes , jewelry and accessories (many not even worn) and I've heard so many horror stories about selling on Ebay I was thinking maybe I could list my items on Etsy? At least, the jewelry??  Or is there a requirement that it has to be "vintage-y"? Most of my items are from the 2008-present seasons. Other than Etsy and Ebay, are there preferred sites to sell these specifc brands? TIA!


There's Bonanza, although it doesn't get the traffic that E-bay does, There are ways to avoid many of the horror stories. What are your main concerns about E-bay, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Bratty1919 said:


> There's Bonanza, although it doesn't get the traffic that E-bay does, There are ways to avoid many of the horror stories. What are your main concerns about E-bay, if you don't mind my asking?



Thanks for the response!  I was browsing the Ebay general forum and I read alot about about charge-backs, "scammers," and accusations of inauthenticity. Also I hear ebay charges a hefty %.  I've never sold anything online before and it's just so overwhelming trying to figure everything out.


----------



## Bratty1919

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks for the response!  I was browsing the Ebay general forum and I read alot about about charge-backs, "scammers," and accusations of inauthenticity. Also I hear ebay charges a hefty %.  I've never sold anything online before and it's just so overwhelming trying to figure everything out.


You can avoid some scams by using common sense- like tracking & insurance, only shipping within the country until you are experienced. And if you're not 100% sure about the authenticity of an item, don't list it. Also, it's not a bad idea to use a professional authentication service. That way, if a buyer tries to get a refund on an item that's authentic, you'll have documentation to back up your side. And yet, E-bay does charge pretty serious fees


----------



## Pazdzernika

Bratty1919 said:


> You can avoid some scams by using common sense- like tracking & insurance, only shipping within the country until you are experienced. And if you're not 100% sure about the authenticity of an item, don't list it. Also, it's not a bad idea to use a professional authentication service. That way, if a buyer tries to get a refund on an item that's authentic, you'll have documentation to back up your side. And yet, E-bay does charge pretty serious fees



Thanks! I have no doubt about the authenticity - I purchased them myself in store!  But there are so many threads about false-claims of "inauthenticity", claims of non-delivery, etc. then having someone leave negative feedback. But yes, still interested if anyone has input other than ebay!


----------



## whateve

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks! I have no doubt about the authenticity - I purchased them myself in store!  But there are so many threads about false-claims of "inauthenticity", claims of non-delivery, etc. then having someone leave negative feedback. But yes, still interested if anyone has input other than ebay!


I would think you are going to find scammers and false claims on any site you use. It isn't just ebay. Ebay gets you more exposure, but charges more fees.


----------



## whateve

new.old.bag said:


> No, I don't think so. You are already within the suggested window





noshoepolish said:


> What was the shipping method?  Parcel Post can take a while.





Speedah said:


> I don't think it hurts to ask at all. Even if you're still in the delivery window, it's always nice to have an estimate of when it may arrive.





hotshot said:


> You absolutely should ask... why not???
> 
> It would not be considered out of order to know  when the package
> 
> was shipped





whateve said:


> It just says "economy shipping" but it also says "will usually ship within 2 days of receiving cleared payment." I paid immediately after the auction ended on July 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a request to the seller yesterday afternoon and I haven't heard back - it has been almost 36 hours since I sent it. Now I am getting frustrated. There is another auction for a similar item ending tomorrow morning and I will be really mad if I don't get mine and could have bid on this other one.
> 
> I just noticed that he hasn't had any seller feedback since 2009.





Speedah said:


> That's really frustrating when that happens. Honestly, if you don't hear back soon I'd send another message saying something like, "Not sure my last message went through since I haven't heard back but..."
> 
> If no response to that, sit tight since it's only been a little over a week since you paid. If it's a rare/HTF item you may consider buying the other one (if you _really, really_ want it) and sell the other one if it arrives...although that just depends on what it is. Has she sold stuff recently? I know there's no feedback but were there sales even? Goofbay lets you go back 120 days.
> 
> However, once it hits the two week mark and if you haven't received it or heard anything from her, then you may need to escalate it to get your money back...





noshoepolish said:


> That would be ground so it could take a while to get there.  I would give it 16 days from payment and then file.
> 
> I just had one where the guy claimed he put the wrong address on it and it came back.  He re-shipped it Priority mail.  I get the feeling he never shipped it until I contacted him because he did nto provide a DC in the first place.  I dinged his shipping star.


I finally received it today, Saturday July 28. The auction ended Tuesday July 17. He said he shipped last Saturday, but the postage label says Tuesday July 24. So basically he lied and didn't ship within the promised window. I figure I should ding him some stars. What kind of feedback would you leave?


----------



## Speedah

whateve said:


> I finally received it today, Saturday July 28. The auction ended Tuesday July 17. He said he shipped last Saturday, but the postage label says Tuesday July 24. So basically he lied and didn't ship within the promised window. I figure I should ding him some stars. What kind of feedback would you leave?



I would definitely make a mention of it in the feedback but at the same time it was still within the estimated delivery time frame, right? It was a long estimate so I would take that into account. However, it really makes me mad when sellers say they shipped one day and then I get the package and it says quite another thing...just be honest!

I guess it really just depends on your overall feeling of the transaction. I would take into account the communication as well.


----------



## cvbaby

Hi Ladies

I am on my 10th post so I should be able to make my own threads soon  In the meantime I was wondering what is the best way to sell on ebay? I started selling with BIN or best offers and some of the offers I am receiving are truly insulting! I have 14 watchers and have had a few interested but I nixed off one buyer because they were trying to lowball me and take the transacation off ebay. I bought the shoes I am selling to wear, and since they dont fit I am selling, it sucks because i just want to get rid of them now and buy a pair that fit! Let me know your advice

Thank  you!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hello Ladies,

I tried selling some pre-owned Lynnderella polish on Ebay and my listings were removed stating that Ebay does not allow the sale of used cosmetics. I know that people buy used cosmetics on Ebay, so, how do people sell them?

Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

They just have not been caught.



piosavsfan said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I tried selling some pre-owned Lynnderella polish on Ebay and my listings were removed stating that Ebay does not allow the sale of used cosmetics. I know that people buy used cosmetics on Ebay, so, how do people sell them?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## whateve

cvbaby said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am on my 10th post so I should be able to make my own threads soon  In the meantime I was wondering what is the best way to sell on ebay? I started selling with BIN or best offers and some of the offers I am receiving are truly insulting! I have 14 watchers and have had a few interested but I nixed off one buyer because they were trying to lowball me and take the transacation off ebay. I bought the shoes I am selling to wear, and since they dont fit I am selling, it sucks because i just want to get rid of them now and buy a pair that fit! Let me know your advice
> 
> Thank  you!


There is no rhyme or reason to ebay. Sometimes you get tons of buyers and sometimes you don't. This is a slow time of year. It is easier to sell during back to school and Christmas.


----------



## whateve

Would this creep you out?

Today I made my first purchase on Bonanza. When I went to make an account, it said that I couldn't make a new account because there already was one associated with my email account. So with trepidation, I used the recover password feature. Then I sent a message to Bonanza asking them to check the history of this account, since I had never ordered anything. The message I received back said: 

"No worries, it looks like you had a passive account from 01/02/12, the account has remained inactive until 07/30/12. Our system creates an account automatically for users who are browsing the site, associated with the device being used. This account is completely "passive" and inactive until you fully register."

I guess the way they knew my email was because I use gmail and stay logged on all day.


----------



## Speedah

whateve said:


> Would this creep you out?
> 
> Today I made my first purchase on Bonanza. When I went to make an account, it said that I couldn't make a new account because there already was one associated with my email account. So with trepidation, I used the recover password feature. Then I sent a message to Bonanza asking them to check the history of this account, since I had never ordered anything. The message I received back said:
> 
> "No worries, it looks like you had a passive account from 01/02/12, the account has remained inactive until 07/30/12. Our system creates an account automatically for users who are browsing the site, associated with the device being used. This account is completely "passive" and inactive until you fully register."
> 
> I guess the way they knew my email was because I use gmail and stay logged on all day.



That's a little creepy but explains why when I get messages from buyers that sometimes they say "bonz_user_3908412308" or something but then later have an actual name associated with it.


----------



## stanfield

Can someone file a dispute right away after they use the Buy it now option?


----------



## whateve

Speedah said:


> That's a little creepy but explains why when I get messages from buyers that sometimes they say "bonz_user_3908412308" or something but then later have an actual name associated with it.


Yes, I wouldn't have picked the user name they gave me. It has my first name as part of the name. It is creepy that they know my name.


----------



## whateve

stanfield said:


> Can someone file a dispute right away after they use the Buy it now option?


No. You have to try to work it out with the seller first. You can't file a dispute unless you have paid and have already tried to work it out with the seller. If you don't pay and the seller doesn't agree to cancel the sale, you can get a NPB filed against you.


----------



## Bratty1919

cvbaby said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I am on my 10th post so I should be able to make my own threads soon  In the meantime I was wondering what is the best way to sell on ebay? I started selling with BIN or best offers and some of the offers I am receiving are truly insulting! I have 14 watchers and have had a few interested but I nixed off one buyer because they were trying to lowball me and take the transacation off ebay. I bought the shoes I am selling to wear, and since they dont fit I am selling, it sucks because i just want to get rid of them now and buy a pair that fit! Let me know your advice
> 
> Thank  you!


You can eliminate lowball offers in BIN by selecting "add or remove options",  and putting a $ amount in the "automatically decline offers lower than" spot.


----------



## cvbaby

whateve said:


> There is no rhyme or reason to ebay. Sometimes you get tons of buyers and sometimes you don't. This is a slow time of year. It is easier to sell during back to school and Christmas.



Thanks, I decided to use the auction format instead of BIN/OBO. Hopefully I will get some serious buyers


----------



## MarneeB

whateve said:


> Would this creep you out?
> 
> Today I made my first purchase on Bonanza. When I went to make an account, it said that I couldn't make a new account because there already was one associated with my email account. So with trepidation, I used the recover password feature. Then I sent a message to Bonanza asking them to check the history of this account, since I had never ordered anything. The message I received back said:
> 
> "No worries, it looks like you had a passive account from 01/02/12, the account has remained inactive until 07/30/12. Our system creates an account automatically for users who are browsing the site, associated with the device being used. This account is completely "passive" and inactive until you fully register."
> 
> I guess the way they knew my email was because I use gmail and stay logged on all day.


 
Yes, that would kind of creep me out.


----------



## stanfield

Should I keep the emails saying "Your eBay listing is confirmed" or "Your Item didn't sell?"

They are just filling up my Inbox and I can see them / relist them from the eBay page.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

How long do you typically wait to hear from a seller before reaching out for an expensive buy?

I bought a pretty pricey bag late last night, I paid immediately. The seller is not in my time zone and is a couple hours behind. I figured I'd hear something today but so far, nothing. 

I know I'm pretty impatient when I'm waiting for a purchase but I sort of want to send a message to get some acknowledgment.


----------



## Holliwood

cvlshopaholic said:


> How long do you typically wait to hear from a seller before reaching out for an expensive buy?
> 
> I bought a pretty pricey bag late last night, I paid immediately. The seller is not in my time zone and is a couple hours behind. I figured I'd hear something today but so far, nothing.
> 
> I know I'm pretty impatient when I'm waiting for a purchase but I sort of want to send a message to get some acknowledgment.


 

If you paid immediately and it's been more than 24 hrs after that point, I think you should send a kind note and just ask to be provided with a tracking number.  That way they will say, oh it's dadada, or oh.I haven't had a chance to mail it, but I'll mail it dadada.  I don't think it would hurt to ask that....IMO


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Holliwood said:


> If you paid immediately and it's been more than 24 hrs after that point, I think you should send a kind note and just ask to be provided with a tracking number.  That way they will say, oh it's dadada, or oh.I haven't had a chance to mail it, but I'll mail it dadada.  I don't think it would hurt to ask that....IMO



Thanks! I just sent a quick message saying I'm looking forward to receiving the bag and was wondering when I can expect it to ship. Seems fair/polite enough to me


----------



## Holliwood

cvlshopaholic said:


> Thanks! I just sent a quick message saying I'm looking forward to receiving the bag and was wondering when I can expect it to ship. Seems fair/polite enough to me


 
Sure does.!


----------



## 3672977

The same thing happened to me now I sold my PST bag on ebay the buyer paid on the 9th July, I shipped out the same day from Canada to USA. The box arrive July12th in the Am. time and singed for, July 13th the buyer emailed me she got the empty Chanel box with no purse in it!! and then opened the case with paypal right away!! 

I called paypal and they put the case in my favour , she then waits 14 days and open not- as described claim against me! I have been trying to call paypal and spoke to a lot of representatives no one could help just said I need to wait for Paypal to decide the outcome, I don't know what to do! if anyone could advise I would be appreciated.


----------



## Holliwood

^^^So she says she never received bag...lost case. Now she's opened a not as described on a bag she says she didnt get?  I'd point out fraud to paypal when I talk to them.  Maybe also think about filing police report if you don't get your bag back.


----------



## seltzer92

whats the difference between royal mail airsure and royal mail signed for? 

i am in the US and have purchased something from a seller in the UK.


----------



## heiress-ox

if i purchase something outside of eBay (that once was an auction) using PayPal - if i use my account balance or bank account to pay and something were to go wrong, would paypal be able to refund me/side with me if i made a claim.

i've been hearing conflicting things about only paying with a CC if you want to be able to refund something if you file an INR or SNAD. 

i just want to know the best way to protect myself before making the $$ purchase. TIA


----------



## stanfield

ok nevermind I disabled the email notifications.

1 more question.

Should I have my eBay fees automatically paid?  Or is there a better way to do it?


----------



## MarneeB

cvlshopaholic said:


> How long do you typically wait to hear from a seller before reaching out for an expensive buy?
> 
> I bought a pretty pricey bag late last night, I paid immediately. The seller is not in my time zone and is a couple hours behind. I figured I'd hear something today but so far, nothing.
> 
> I know I'm pretty impatient when I'm waiting for a purchase but I sort of want to send a message to get some acknowledgment.


 

Just wanted to give my opinion on this. Ebay now gives sellers an automatic 5 stars for communication UNLESS the buyer and/or seller emails the other to ask a question. If there is any communication between them (whether good or bad) then the stars are available for buyer to knock down or do as they please. This might be why you didn't hear from the seller. It's not fair for ebay to do this, but they do. As a seller I like to thank my buyers for the quick payment, etc but I can certainly see why some sellers don't.


----------



## MarneeB

stanfield said:


> ok nevermind I disabled the email notifications.
> 
> 1 more question.
> 
> Should I have my eBay fees automatically paid? Or is there a better way to do it?


 

I have my fees taken out automatically once a month when I'm billed. I usually leave enough in my paypal account to pay my fees. Sometimes when I get a notice that they're due and will be taken out soon I'll just go in and pay them manually. I don't know if there's a 'better' way, just depends on what works best for you.


----------



## stanfield

MarneeB said:


> I have my fees taken out automatically once a month when I'm billed. I usually leave enough in my paypal account to pay my fees. Sometimes when I get a notice that they're due and will be taken out soon I'll just go in and pay them manually. I don't know if there's a 'better' way, just depends on what works best for you.


great thanks I will leave it as automatic then.


----------



## Bratty1919

MarneeB said:


> Just wanted to give my opinion on this. Ebay now gives sellers an automatic 5 stars for communication UNLESS the buyer and/or seller emails the other to ask a question. If there is any communication between them (whether good or bad) then the stars are available for buyer to knock down or do as they please. This might be why you didn't hear from the seller. It's not fair for ebay to do this, but they do. As a seller I like to thank my buyers for the quick payment, etc but I can certainly see why some sellers don't.


Does that include putting a message in the box when I invoice?


----------



## cvlshopaholic

MarneeB said:


> Just wanted to give my opinion on this. Ebay now gives sellers an automatic 5 stars for communication UNLESS the buyer and/or seller emails the other to ask a question. If there is any communication between them (whether good or bad) then the stars are available for buyer to knock down or do as they please. This might be why you didn't hear from the seller. It's not fair for ebay to do this, but they do. As a seller I like to thank my buyers for the quick payment, etc but I can certainly see why some sellers don't.



Thanks! I had heard something about this before, I can understand the seller's point of wanting to avoid giving buyer the option to knock them. The silence just makes me nervous on purchases in the hundreds of dollars! I think at that point it's important to exchange a sentence or two, but I admit I do tend to get a little antsy about my bags


----------



## noshoepolish

After the buyer pays, I use the Paypal e-mail address to communicate.



cvlshopaholic said:


> Thanks! I had heard something about this before, I can understand the seller's point of wanting to avoid giving buyer the option to knock them. The silence just makes me nervous on purchases in the hundreds of dollars! I think at that point it's important to exchange a sentence or two, but I admit I do tend to get a little antsy about my bags


----------



## MarneeB

noshoepolish said:


> After the buyer pays, I use the Paypal e-mail address to communicate.


 

I feel stupid, don't know why I never thought of this! Thanks, noshoepolish!


----------



## MarneeB

Bratty1919 said:


> Does that include putting a message in the box when I invoice?


 

I don't think so. I wouldn't think ebay even knows if you add a message to an invoice. But I haven't ran across this before so I'm not sure about it.


----------



## KPCoppola

Anyone know how to adjust my shipping options to NOT offer international? In my main account, I have have it set up that I do not ship to anywhere other than USA/APO, but when I list a new item, International shipping is ALWAYS checked off unless I remember to uncheck it. And then when I go to revise an item, it is checked off again! Even after I have unchecked it when I originally list the item. I just find it really annoying because then I get random messages from people about shipping to Australia, etc. I swear ebay does it on purpose.....


----------



## Speedah

KPCoppola said:


> Anyone know how to adjust my shipping options to NOT offer international? In my main account, I have have it set up that I do not ship to anywhere other than USA/APO, but when I list a new item, International shipping is ALWAYS checked off unless I remember to uncheck it. And then when I go to revise an item, it is checked off again! Even after I have unchecked it when I originally list the item. I just find it really annoying because then I get random messages from people about shipping to Australia, etc. I swear ebay does it on purpose.....



I've been having this problem too and can't figure out a way to fix it. The only "workaround" that I try to use is the "sell similar" link. If you have other items listed that you've already gone through the settings and the country exclusion list, if you do the "sell similar" it will keep all that information. HTH


----------



## MarneeB

KPCoppola said:


> Anyone know how to adjust my shipping options to NOT offer international? In my main account, I have have it set up that I do not ship to anywhere other than USA/APO, but when I list a new item, International shipping is ALWAYS checked off unless I remember to uncheck it. And then when I go to revise an item, it is checked off again! Even after I have unchecked it when I originally list the item. I just find it really annoying because then I get random messages from people about shipping to Australia, etc. I swear ebay does it on purpose.....


 


Speedah said:


> I've been having this problem too and can't figure out a way to fix it. The only "workaround" that I try to use is the "sell similar" link. If you have other items listed that you've already gone through the settings and the country exclusion list, if you do the "sell similar" it will keep all that information. HTH


 

There's a sticky thread above that's called something like 'how to almost bullet proof yourself from unpaid item cases'. Check out the very first post, a very knowledgeable member takes you through the steps to set up your auctions the way that's best for you, including blocking bids from certain countries. Hope it helps you both!


----------



## Speedah

MarneeB said:


> There's a sticky thread above that's called something like 'how to almost bullet proof yourself from unpaid item cases'. Check out the very first post, a very knowledgeable member takes you through the steps to set up your auctions the way that's best for you, including blocking bids from certain countries. Hope it helps you both!



Yup, I've gone through all those steps listed in that thread a few weeks ago just to make sure things were current. I also just double checked and I *do* have the option checked to "Block buyers whose primary shipping address is in a location I don't ship to" under Site Preferences. 

I didn't start having this problem until recently so it seems something changed where eBay isn't recognizing the default preference settings that are set.


----------



## shinymagpie

Speedah said:


> Yup, I've gone through all those steps listed in that thread a few weeks ago just to make sure things were current. I also just double checked and I *do* have the option checked to "Block buyers whose primary shipping address is in a location I don't ship to" under Site Preferences.
> 
> I didn't start having this problem until recently so it seems something changed where eBay isn't recognizing the default preference settings that are set.



Are you using mobile to list at all, or a computer? Is there a setting conflict. If not, then seeing as you have already set your filters, then contact eBay with the specific example. There must be a system conflict. errors can happen, they are only human and there would be different teams managing the software between different aspects because the software for eBay would be massive.


----------



## Speedah

shinymagpie said:


> Are you using mobile to list at all, or a computer? Is there a setting conflict. If not, then seeing as you have already set your filters, then contact eBay with the specific example. There must be a system conflict. errors can happen, they are only human and there would be different teams managing the software between different aspects because the software for eBay would be massive.



Nope, don't use mobile. I suspected it's some conflict somewhere that's messed up- there's so many settings in so many places, that doesn't surprise me. Not sure it's worth the hassle of being on hold forever and then trying to explain it to them though.


----------



## Graceless_Heart

Hello all, I am new here and to selling things of worth on ebay. 

I have a couple bags/wallets I am going to sell, and have been doing some research. 

Is it acceptable to ask for signature delivery on a bag $175-200? I have done light selling, txtbooks, etc, but with all the research I have done it looks like lots of people get scammed. I haven't even checked to see how $$ signature confirmation is, but I don't want to lose out on my hard earned money. 

Is delivery confirmation enough to prove it was delivered since its less than $250?
Once a family member sent a peperridge farms meat/cheese basket, I was so mad I had to trapse to the PO b/c there was signature confirmation and I was working during the day. lol. (I got over it, as it was a nice unexpected gift).

Thanks for anyone who can provide insight.


----------



## elanems

Hey guys,

I am a newbie here so please be nice  
I have a quick question about shopping on bonanza... There is a RM bag on there that I really, really want to get, but here is the thing: the seller was last active in June, and I have sent her a message so far with no reply back. I am afraid that she only checks her Bonanza occasionally. But I really want that bag! And I am afraid someone else might make the purchase before I do... Is it a smart idea to just wait for the seller to message me back? Or would you guys say it is safe to pay for it now, and just wait for her to get back to me? 
I'd appreciate any input... thanks!!!


----------



## Graceless_Heart

Another question comes to mind....
Can I use pictures online from the original retailer? The bag is brand new, but I wondered for legality purposes if it is better to have pics of everything (inside etc).

Most of the pics look so good- are there any tips for capturing the best photo?


----------



## Bratty1919

Graceless_Heart said:


> Another question comes to mind....
> Can I use pictures online from the original retailer? The bag is brand new, but I wondered for legality purposes if it is better to have pics of everything (inside etc).
> 
> Most of the pics look so good- are there any tips for capturing the best photo?


Yes, you can. But you shouldn't- it's copyright infringement!


----------



## Speedah

Graceless_Heart said:


> Another question comes to mind....
> Can I use pictures online from the original retailer? The bag is brand new, but I wondered for legality purposes if it is better to have pics of everything (inside etc).
> 
> Most of the pics look so good- are there any tips for capturing the best photo?





Bratty1919 said:


> Yes, you can. But you shouldn't- it's copyright infringement!



Not only that but most people still like to see pics of the actual item for sale. Especially if it's a higher end item, people want to be able to verify authenticity. Personally, I almost always skip over stock photo listings unless it's a CD or book.


----------



## Speedah

Graceless_Heart said:


> Hello all, I am new here and to selling things of worth on ebay.
> 
> I have a couple bags/wallets I am going to sell, and have been doing some research.
> 
> Is it acceptable to ask for signature delivery on a bag $175-200? I have done light selling, txtbooks, etc, but with all the research I have done it looks like lots of people get scammed. I haven't even checked to see how $$ signature confirmation is, but I don't want to lose out on my hard earned money.
> 
> Is delivery confirmation enough to prove it was delivered since its less than $250?
> Once a family member sent a peperridge farms meat/cheese basket, I was so mad I had to trapse to the PO b/c there was signature confirmation and I was working during the day. lol. (I got over it, as it was a nice unexpected gift).
> 
> Thanks for anyone who can provide insight.



Paypal/eBay only require a signature on items $250 or more. However, if you have added insurance for > $200, then USPS will ask them to sign anyway (however, this DOES NOT satisfy the Paypal requirement for signature). So you only need delivery confirmation if it's under $250. 

You're protected against "Item Not Received" cases as long as the tracking shows "Delivered." That's it. The cost of signature depends on what shipping service you use but it's usually only a couple of bucks. I highly recommend insuring everything unless you're ok with possibly being out of pocket of the money if it gets lost...insurance is to protect you as a seller, NOT the buyer. HTH


----------



## Speedah

elanems said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a newbie here so please be nice
> I have a quick question about shopping on bonanza... There is a RM bag on there that I really, really want to get, but here is the thing: the seller was last active in June, and I have sent her a message so far with no reply back. I am afraid that she only checks her Bonanza occasionally. But I really want that bag! And I am afraid someone else might make the purchase before I do... Is it a smart idea to just wait for the seller to message me back? Or would you guys say it is safe to pay for it now, and just wait for her to get back to me?
> I'd appreciate any input... thanks!!!



It's been slow on Bonanza so she may not have had any reason to sign in. How long has it been since you sent her a message?

If she hasn't been active since June then that means the bag has been there a while also...if you go ahead and purchase and she's non-responsive then you may end up with a non-responsive seller AND out your money and that wouldn't be good.


----------



## noshoepolish

*On sales totalling $250 or more, including shipping.*



Speedah said:


> *Paypal/eBay only require a signature on items $250 or more*. However, if you have added insurance for > $200, then USPS will ask them to sign anyway (however, this DOES NOT satisfy the Paypal requirement for signature). So you only need delivery confirmation if it's under $250.
> 
> You're protected against "Item Not Received" cases as long as the tracking shows "Delivered." That's it. The cost of signature depends on what shipping service you use but it's usually only a couple of bucks. I highly recommend insuring everything unless you're ok with possibly being out of pocket of the money if it gets lost...insurance is to protect you as a seller, NOT the buyer. HTH


----------



## Nevershoelessjo

Which forum would it be most appropriate to post links to personal eBay shoe sales? Appreciate any help. I'm new to this!


----------



## muigee

I have a question, I'm fairly new to eBay and have been scammed once by trying to sell a iPhone. I shipped the phone through USPS with delivery confirmation. The buyer contacts me saying she never received it, but lie in my opinion, anyways PayPal just took the money out of my account and refunded the buyer back even though I gave them the tracking number. So since then I have never sold again. 

I kinda want to try again because I have accumulated lots of bags, shoes, and stuff that's just been sitting in my closet. I would be devastated if I was scammed again. 

So my question is how do I protect myself from having a buyer claim "item never received" and having my money taken from me?


----------



## mmmsc

I have a question: sold a bag on Bonanza. Buyer paid immediately with Google checkout (I had given PP, Google, or USPS money order as payment options.) I have a  verified google merchant account in which I signed up my bank account (like you have to do with PP ; i.e. they deposit those little amounts and you verify, etc) a few months ago.
It says on my google merchant act. that buyer's CC was charged and approved. How do I collect my money? Does Google automatically deposit in your bank acct. or what?
Thanks for help on this. I have been using PP for years and don't know too much about Google except I believe the fees are less than PP and it is less easy to do a chargeback?


----------



## MarneeB

Nevershoelessjo said:


> Which forum would it be most appropriate to post links to personal eBay shoe sales? Appreciate any help. I'm new to this!


 

Do you mean links to the shoes you are selling? If so that's not allowed on here.


----------



## noshoepolish

They move it after a few days.  I think 2.  It takes another few days to show up in your bank account.  You received the e-mail advising you they do this?  I think there was a waiting period or a sales period?



mmmsc said:


> I have a question: sold a bag on Bonanza. Buyer paid immediately with Google checkout (I had given PP, Google, or USPS money order as payment options.) I have a verified google merchant account in which I signed up my bank account (like you have to do with PP ; i.e. they deposit those little amounts and you verify, etc) a few months ago.
> It says on my google merchant act. that buyer's CC was charged and approved. How do I collect my money? Does Google automatically deposit in your bank acct. or what?
> Thanks for help on this. I have been using PP for years and don't know too much about Google except I believe the fees are less than PP and it is less easy to do a chargeback?


----------



## noshoepolish

When you receive payment, check the PP transaction page to make sure you are fully covered.

If the total (icl shipping) is $250 or more you have to have scanned signature confirmation which is not the same as the insurance signature.

Only ship to the address on the transaction page.  If you do not use paypal for shipping, upload the tracking number into the transaction page (link is at the bottom).

For iPhones, it is easier to sell to one of those on-line places like alltel but it takes about a month to get your money.  But some money is better than no money!





muigee said:


> I have a question, I'm fairly new to eBay and have been scammed once by trying to sell a iPhone. I shipped the phone through USPS with delivery confirmation. The buyer contacts me saying she never received it, but lie in my opinion, anyways PayPal just took the money out of my account and refunded the buyer back even though I gave them the tracking number. So since then I have never sold again.
> 
> I kinda want to try again because I have accumulated lots of bags, shoes, and stuff that's just been sitting in my closet. I would be devastated if I was scammed again.
> 
> So my question is how do I protect myself from having a buyer claim "item never received" and having my money taken from me?


----------



## mmmsc

Thanks so much. I finally got this all sorted out. It seems that Google takes 2 days to transfer money into your account (after you have to "charge" the order after customer pays customer on your Google merchant page) Then they say your bank will process payment accordingly (another day or so perhaps?). I just got used to instant PP into the PP account; of course if you transfer the PP balance into bank acct., that takes about 2-3 days. Google merchant checkout was just a process unfamiliar to me since I had not used it.
On a side note: how do Google seller fees contrast to PP's?


----------



## uadjit

mmmsc said:


> Thanks so much. I finally got this all sorted out. It seems that Google takes 2 days to transfer money into your account (after you have to "charge" the order after customer pays customer on your Google merchant page) Then they say your bank will process payment accordingly (another day or so perhaps?). I just got used to instant PP into the PP account; of course if you transfer the PP balance into bank acct., that takes about 2-3 days. Google merchant checkout was just a process unfamiliar to me since I had not used it.
> On a side note: how do Google seller fees contrast to PP's?


 Last time I checked the fees were the same as PayPal's.


----------



## Holliwood

Should I be concerned ladies and gents?  I sell figurines and I had someone that just signed onto ebay today...zero feedback....paid through paypal, but they are unverified!!!!  So.....have others come across this?  I really don't understand the concept of paying through paypal and not being verified.


----------



## Bratty1919

Holliwood said:


> Should I be concerned ladies and gents?  I sell figurines and I had someone that just signed onto ebay today...zero feedback....paid through paypal, but they are unverified!!!!  So.....have others come across this?  I really don't understand the concept of paying through paypal and not being verified.


I have had it happen before. I wouldn't be too concerned as long as they are inside the country. But if you are worried, you can refund them and ask them to verify, then pay again. And be sure to use some kind of tracking.


----------



## Holliwood

Bratty1919 said:
			
		

> I have had it happen before. I wouldn't be too concerned as long as they are inside the country. But if you are worried. But if you are, you can refund them and ask them to verify, then pay again. And be sure to use some kind of tracking.



Thank you for that. I did have in my description that all zero feedback contact me before purchase but they did not. I've also sent email and ask that she touch basis with me and let me know if she's done business with eBay under different name...but haven't heard back. Is there a way to see if someone has multiple id's? If they do not respond, I am very hesitant to mail pckg tomorrow.


----------



## mothbeast

I've been waiting on an item I bought coming to the US from Lithuania and have this so far for tracking.  Does this mean that it has cleared the ISC New York facility and that eventually I should see it show up for sorting at my local PO on the tracking?



Processed Through Sort Facility  August 05, 2012, 6:59 pm  ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)  Registered Mail

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


----------



## noshoepolish

Registered Mail is very slow because it has to be signed for by everyone that touches it.  Is should be there within a week or 2.



mothbeast said:


> I've been waiting on an item I bought coming to the US from Lithuania and have this so far for tracking. Does this mean that it has cleared the ISC New York facility and that eventually I should see it show up for sorting at my local PO on the tracking?
> 
> 
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility August 05, 2012, 6:59 pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) Registered Mail
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


----------



## cvlshopaholic

The end of one of my auctions is closing in and it's looking like a zero feedback buyer is going to win :/ They contacted me with a question about the bag but I ignored it because of their feedback and the fact that they had literally just created their ebay account that day.  I know we've all been there starting fresh but I've had 2 other bidders with great feedback on the item and I just don't feel comfortable with this person winning..

How wrong would it be to remove their bids/block them at this point? The bag isn't high end or anything but I just don't know if I am willing to take a chance on it honestly.


----------



## noshoepolish

At least they sent you a question.  That is a good sign.  It's when they buy/make an offer and disappear that it is bad.



cvlshopaholic said:


> The end of one of my auctions is closing in and it's looking like a zero feedback buyer is going to win :/ They contacted me with a question about the bag but I ignored it because of their feedback and the fact that they had literally just created their ebay account that day. I know we've all been there starting fresh but I've had 2 other bidders with great feedback on the item and I just don't feel comfortable with this person winning..
> 
> How wrong would it be to remove their bids/block them at this point? The bag isn't high end or anything but I just don't know if I am willing to take a chance on it honestly.


----------



## mothbeast

noshoepolish said:


> Registered Mail is very slow because it has to be signed for by everyone that touches it. Is should be there within a week or 2.


Thank you!


----------



## aeb09

I'm not really asking for advice, just venting a bit.  Just bought my first Rebecca Minkoff off ebay Wednesday and it came today.  It's NWT and there aren't any problems with it but I noticed the inside tag says "Rebecca Minkoff -picture of bird icon- Kate Zhou."  After doing research I realized Kate Zhou is an authentic retailer in China.  

http://minkette.rebeccaminkoff.com/rm-store-opening/

I'm a bit disappointed, I guess, and maybe it's just silly of me to feel that way.  I know that shouldn't change the fact that I have my very first RM, but the wind has left my sails and I'm kind of bummed.  I don't want to return it, especially because I didn't notice until after I took the wrappings off the key pull (but left the tags on) and I feel like it's partially my fault and I should have asked to see a picture of the inside tag.

Sigh.  :shame:


----------



## sweetO

Hi!  I'm a newbie here so if I am not posting correctly I apologize.  I have never bought a high end bag on eBay and just did a couple days ago.  What is the best way to authenticate it when I receive it and how long do I have?  I purchased a medium pelham Gucci hobo and  I don't know if it's right to take the actual bag into the Gucci store.  I've only owned one other Gucci and bought it from a friend so I'm wary about buying it off eBay due to all the horror stories I hear, but also embarrassed to bring it into the store.  Help?  TIA!


----------



## luvmypups

KPCoppola said:


> Anyone know how to adjust my shipping options to NOT offer international? In my main account, I have have it set up that I do not ship to anywhere other than USA/APO, but when I list a new item, International shipping is ALWAYS checked off unless I remember to uncheck it. And then when I go to revise an item, it is checked off again! Even after I have unchecked it when I originally list the item. I just find it really annoying because then I get random messages from people about shipping to Australia, etc. I swear ebay does it on purpose.....


I am annoyed by that International shipping defaulting to 'Yes' every time you make a change too. Sure, they do it on purpose. I am becoming more cynical about eBay the longer I do business there :/ which is too bad because I was really enjoying it. It's annoying too, when you say 'No Canadian Bidders right on your listing, and you get one bound and determined to bid- over and over. I have her blocked now.


----------



## Bratty1919

sweetO said:


> Hi!  I'm a newbie here so if I am not posting correctly I apologize.  I have never bought a high end bag on eBay and just did a couple days ago.  What is the best way to authenticate it when I receive it and how long do I have?  I purchased a medium pelham Gucci hobo and  I don't know if it's right to take the actual bag into the Gucci store.  I've only owned one other Gucci and bought it from a friend so I'm wary about buying it off eBay due to all the horror stories I hear, but also embarrassed to bring it into the store.  Help?  TIA!


Post it on the "authenticate this Gucci" thread of this blog- be sure to follow the format from the first page.


----------



## Bratty1919

So, I know I answer some of the questions on this thread, but I have one of my own 

I don't know how to start a new thread, so if someone could tell me how to do that, it would be great.

So, I sold a $600 NWOT Prada bag 1.5 months ago. A few days ago the buyer contacted me saying that she does not think the bag is real. I forwarded her the authentication letter I had for the bag from caroldiva.com. She then opened a SNAD case, and sent me a message stating "I don't know this Carol person...". I called Ebay and was told that forwarding the email from her to them was not enough. I told them I could get a certified letter from her, but that it would take time. The agent put a hold on the case to give me time to fax the letter to them, and provided their fax #. I faxed the letter in a few days later. Today, I called to check the status of the case, and the agent told me that she would close it out. Then I got a call back from her- a supervisor had told her that they only accept proof from a Prada store(never mind that the closest one to me is about 600 miles away!). The E-bay rep also said that they are just waiting for pictures from the buyer showing some damage she now claims the bag has. All they need are pictures showing this damage. As long as the pictures show the bag is damaged as she says, they will force me to give her money back. Never mind that the case was opened for a "fake" bag. Never mind that two different agents gave me information about faxing a certified letter to them. They don't even care when the pictures are taken. It's been 1.5 months! She almost certainly used the bag! I don't know what to do! Help!


----------



## uadjit

Bratty1919 said:


> So, I know I answer some of the questions on this thread, but I have one of my own
> 
> I don't know how to start a new thread, so if someone could tell me how to do that, it would be great.
> 
> So, I sold a $600 NWOT Prada bag 1.5 months ago. A few days ago the buyer contacted me saying that she does not think the bag is real. I forwarded her the authentication letter I had for the bag from caroldiva.com. She then opened a SNAD case, and sent me a message stating "I don't know this Carol person...". I called Ebay and was told that forwarding the email from her to them was not enough. I told them I could get a certified letter from her, but that it would take time. The agent put a hold on the case to give me time to fax the letter to them, and provided their fax #. I faxed the letter in a few days later. Today, I called to check the status of the case, and the agent told me that she would close it out. Then I got a call back from her- a supervisor had told her that they only accept proof from a Prada store(never mind that the closest one to me is about 600 miles away!). The E-bay rep also said that they are just waiting for pictures from the buyer showing some damage she now claims the bag has. All they need are pictures showing this damage. As long as the pictures show the bag is damaged as she says, they will force me to give her money back. Never mind that the case was opened for a "fake" bag. Never mind that two different agents gave me information about faxing a certified letter to them. They don't even care when the pictures are taken. It's been 1.5 months! She almost certainly used the bag! I don't know what to do! Help!


 Hello. I'm sorry you're going through this. I would suggest starting a new thread on this in this forum to gather advice. This is a tough one. I doubt Prada SAs will authenticate even if you could get to the nearest store.

What *I* would do is raise hell with eBay. Tell them that you are going to file a police report with the buyer's PD for fraud (Do it. Many PDs let you file these reports online or by phone) and fax them a copy of the report. Report them to USPS for mail fraud if you used USPS to send her the bag and get a copy of the complaint. Tell them you will be filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau for assisting this buyer in defrauding you and do it. If you live near the buyer consider taking her to small claims court. Play hardball. Nothing may come of any of this but do not let eBay steamroll you. File these complaints and call back. Ask to speak to a supervisor right away. CS Reps are useless.


----------



## Bratty1919

uadjit said:


> Hello. I'm sorry you're going through this. I would suggest starting a new thread on this in this forum to gather advice. This is a tough one. I doubt Prada SAs will authenticate even if you could get to the nearest store.
> 
> What *I* would do is raise hell with eBay. Tell them that you are going to file a police report with the buyer's PD for fraud (Do it. Many PDs let you file these reports online or by phone) and fax them a copy of the report. Report them to USPS for mail fraud if you used USPS to send her the bag and get a copy of the complaint. Tell them you will be filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau for assisting this buyer in defrauding you and do it. If you live near the buyer consider taking her to small claims court. Play hardball. Nothing may come of any of this but do not let eBay steamroll you. File these complaints and call back. Ask to speak to a supervisor right away. CS Reps are useless.


Thanks for the ideas.
I already talked to a supervisor 
How do I start a new thread?


----------



## uadjit

Bratty1919 said:


> Thanks for the ideas.
> I already talked to a supervisor
> How do I start a new thread?


 I just mean when you call back go straight to the supervisor.

To start a new thread go to the main summary page for the eBay forum and click the little oval shaped "New Thread" button at the top (or bottom).


----------



## cvlshopaholic

How strict are your post offices when accepting packages with past shipping dates?  I printed out my labels Saturday morning for 2 packages and took them to my local post office only to find out they decided to close early.   I planned on dropping them off this afternoon but now I'm worried they're going to reject them because of the stale date :/

Has this been an issue for anybody?  TIA.


----------



## noshoepolish

I don't think you will have any problems at all.



cvlshopaholic said:


> How strict are your post offices when accepting packages with past shipping dates? I printed out my labels Saturday morning for 2 packages and took them to my local post office only to find out they decided to close early.  I planned on dropping them off this afternoon but now I'm worried they're going to reject them because of the stale date :/
> 
> Has this been an issue for anybody? TIA.


----------



## archygirl

Has anyone dealt with the Paper Bag Princess? I purchased an item from her through offer on Friday afternoon, paid immediately once I received message that best offer was received and have had no communication including no tracking is listed. California is 3 hours behind NJ, but I work and our mail service stinks (things get lost/stolen alot) so I ask for tracking info so I can make sure someone is here when item is to be delivered. How long should I wait before asking for tracking info?


----------



## twin-fun

archygirl said:


> Has anyone dealt with the Paper Bag Princess? I purchased an item from her through offer on Friday afternoon, paid immediately once I received message that best offer was received and have had no communication including no tracking is listed. California is 3 hours behind NJ, but I work and our mail service stinks (things get lost/stolen alot) so I ask for tracking info so I can make sure someone is here when item is to be delivered. How long should I wait before asking for tracking info?



That depends on what the seller's shipping terms are which are typically listed in the auction. Does she state how quickly she will ship out your item? Some sellers ship within a day, others within 5. What are the details of the listing you won?


----------



## Lisie

Hey all, I have a buyer on bonanza who wants to buy one of my bags but at a lower value than listed. I am fine with a specific price but won't go much lower than that as paypal fees are so high I don't want to lose out. So I told them my final price and they keep on begging me for lowering it. Now I got an offer for a reasonable price I would accept but the thing is the person has ZERO feedback, nothing in their profile plus wants me to go off Bonanza for the purchase (Paypal only, not sure if the buyer was serious about it). There are some red flags for me or should I not be too concerned?

ps: the offer I got  from another member - but I think its the same person!


----------



## uadjit

Lisie said:


> Hey all, I have a buyer on bonanza who wants to buy one of my bags but at a lower value than listed. I am fine with a specific price but won't go much lower than that as paypal fees are so high I don't want to lose out. So I told them my final price and they keep on begging me for lowering it. Now I got an offer for a reasonable price I would accept but the thing is the person has ZERO feedback, nothing in their profile plus wants me to go off Bonanza for the purchase (Paypal only, not sure if the buyer was serious about it). There are some red flags for me or should I not be too concerned?
> 
> ps: the offer I got from another member - but I think its the same person!


Most offers on Bonanza are from people with zero feedback but if this person is making you nervous now you probably don't want to get involved in a transaction with them. You don't *have* to accept their offer if you don't want to. Do what your gut tells you.


----------



## Lisie

uadjit said:


> Most offers on Bonanza are from people with zero feedback but if this person is making you nervous now you probably don't want to get involved in a transaction with them. You don't *have* to accept their offer if you don't want to. Do what your gut tells you.



Hey thanks for your answer, wasn't sure if the feedback thing is an issue on Bonanza. I might need to talk to the seller more to figure it out. I just don't want to get scammed.


----------



## archygirl

twin-fun said:


> That depends on what the seller's shipping terms are which are typically listed in the auction. Does she state how quickly she will ship out your item? Some sellers ship within a day, others within 5. What are the details of the listing you won?



All good, Received tracking info! Whew...


----------



## momofgirls

Can someone tell me what is Package Service ? I just track a package and the seller ship USPS Package Service and the expected delivery date is 7 day from now.


----------



## Bratty1919

momofgirls said:


> Can someone tell me what is Package Service ? I just track a package and the seller ship USPS Package Service and the expected delivery date is 7 day from now.


Where are you located? What is the format of the tracking #?


----------



## Yikkie

Sorry if this has been asked before - but is it normal for a seller to have duplicate listings on ebay?

I bought a Balenciaga bag from a seller yesterday and the bag was shipped out promptly this morning with EMS tracking. When I was browsing just now, I came across another listing for an identical bag under the same seller - the item number is different but pics and all item descriptions (incl. the internal reference code seller assigns to each of his listed items) are exactly the same.

Now I'm a little puzzled. Is this a genuine mistake i.e. due to administrative inefficiency? Or could it be a red flag of some sort? I mean, I've seens posts that talked about sellers listing multiple bags for sale and they all turned out to be fake...! 

This seller has good feedback record for selling high end designer bags. Interestingly, the only 2 neutral feedback were pertaining to the fact that items were already sold but still listed for sale. Perhaps that explains the situation here???

Appreciate any insights.


----------



## uadjit

Yikkie said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before - but is it normal for a seller to have duplicate listings on ebay?
> 
> I bought a Balenciaga bag from a seller yesterday and the bag was shipped out promptly this morning with EMS tracking. When I was browsing just now, I came across another listing for an identical bag under the same seller - the item number is different but pics and all item descriptions (incl. the internal reference code seller assigns to each of his listed items) are exactly the same.
> 
> Now I'm a little puzzled. Is this a genuine mistake i.e. due to administrative inefficiency? Or could it be a red flag of some sort? I mean, I've seens posts that talked about sellers listing multiple bags for sale and they all turned out to be fake...!
> 
> This seller has good feedback record for selling high end designer bags. Interestingly, the only 2 neutral feedback were pertaining to the fact that items were already sold but still listed for sale. Perhaps that explains the situation here???
> 
> Appreciate any insights.


 It could be a mistake. You could send them a message from the listing to point it out and see if they take it down. If it is a genuine mistake I'm sure they'd appreciate it. 

Do be sure to take detailed pics of the bag once you get it and have it authenticated here to make sure it's legit. There's not much else you can do for now since it has already shipped.


----------



## Yikkie

uadjit said:


> It could be a mistake. You could send them a message from the listing to point it out and see if they take it down. If it is a genuine mistake I'm sure they'd appreciate it.
> 
> Do be sure to take detailed pics of the bag once you get it and have it authenticated here to make sure it's legit. There's not much else you can do for now since it has already shipped.


 
Thank you so much for your speedy response! I did send them a note via eBay - let's see what they say. I also went to their website (note: this is a reputable reseller with a number of outlets in HK) and saw the same bag being listed for sale as well. So perhaps they really are not very good with updating the details.

Will definitely take pics for authentication again once received, just to be safe! 

Greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## musthaveseenher

Anyone else having trouble revising listings? I'm waiting forever and the page just isn't fully loading.


----------



## uadjit

Yikkie said:


> Thank you so much for your speedy response! I did send them a note via eBay - let's see what they say. I also went to their website (note: this is a reputable reseller with a number of outlets in HK) and saw the same bag being listed for sale as well. So perhaps they really are not very good with updating the details.
> 
> Will definitely take pics for authentication again once received, just to be safe!
> 
> Greatly appreciate your help!



Good luck.


----------



## Yikkie

uadjit said:
			
		

> Good luck.



Hi there, just to update, here's the reply I received:

Dear yikkie,

Thanks for your enquiry!

Yes, we have 2 of this bag available at our stock.
One it bought by you, and the other one is newly added on eBay yesterday.
Since both of them is Brand New, so we skip taking new picture on it.
[only different is the serial number behide the tag, so we changed that picture  ]

Since we opened a new retail store in Hong Kong, our purchasing team imiported a batch of Brand New Gucci, Coach, Balenciaga and Bottega Veneta products.
Each of the bag is available in 1 to 2 pcs, available when stock last!

Thanks for your attention.

Guess that's a valid explanation


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I sent out a couple of bags last weekend and while printing my labels I accidentally added sig confirmation to an item under $250.  Not really a big deal I guess, but can sort of be a pain for buyer if they aren't around which I understand.

Anyway, the bag's tracking has been standing still at "Notice Left" since last Saturday..I've been checking periodically hoping buyer scheduled a new delivery or bit the bullet and went down to the PO but no luck..I don't want to be a bother and send a message insisting she go get it, but do I have any other options really?  Should I just wait it out and if it comes back to me figure she changed her mind?  I'd hate for that to happen but at the same time I feel bad because it was my mistake adding the sig confirmation.


----------



## uadjit

cvlshopaholic said:


> I sent out a couple of bags last weekend and while printing my labels I accidentally added sig confirmation to an item under $250. Not really a big deal I guess, but can sort of be a pain for buyer if they aren't around which I understand.
> 
> Anyway, the bag's tracking has been standing still at "Notice Left" since last Saturday..I've been checking periodically hoping buyer scheduled a new delivery or bit the bullet and went down to the PO but no luck..I don't want to be a bother and send a message insisting she go get it, but do I have any other options really? Should I just wait it out and if it comes back to me figure she changed her mind? I'd hate for that to happen but at the same time I feel bad because it was my mistake adding the sig confirmation.


It's not impolite to send a message. Sometimes people don't get their delivery notices for whatever reason (delivered to wrong house, recycled along with the junk mail etc. etc.). Just send her a polite note telling her that you noticed from the tracking that a delivery attempt was made on xx date and that she can schedule a redelivery if she wants.

When this happens I give them the link to the page for scheduling redeliveries on the USPS site and their delivery confirmation number so they don't have to go look it up again. Lots of people don't even know you *can* schedule a redelivery.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

uadjit said:


> It's not impolite to send a message. Sometimes people don't get their delivery notices for whatever reason (delivered to wrong house, recycled along with the junk mail etc. etc.). Just send her a polite note telling her that you noticed from the tracking that a delivery attempt was made on xx date and that she can schedule a redelivery if she wants.
> 
> When this happens I give them the link to the page for scheduling redeliveries on the USPS site and their delivery confirmation number so they don't have to go look it up again. Lots of people don't even know you *can* schedule a redelivery.




Thanks! I'll send one to her now and include the link.  Hopefully she's just been busy and it's not buyer's remorse.


----------



## Holliwood

Hi Everyone...I have my first non paying bidder I am about to report tomorrow.  Can someone let me know if I will be able to leave negative feedback, even if I have to leave it underthe positive selection?  I can't open the case until tomorrow, but didn't know at what point can I leave something...after the process is over?  Can she leave negative feedback for me if she doesn't pay? Asking because I've never had to do this before.


----------



## Speedah

Holliwood said:


> Hi Everyone...I have my first non paying bidder I am about to report tomorrow.  Can someone let me know if I will be able to leave negative feedback, even if I have to leave it underthe positive selection?  I can't open the case until tomorrow, but didn't know at what point can I leave something...after the process is over?  Can she leave negative feedback for me if she doesn't pay? Asking because I've never had to do this before.



Sellers can't leave negative feedback. If you leave a negative comment with a positive rating, it could be removed by eBay and a policy violation against your account.

If an unpaid item case closes on a buyer without payment, they cannot leave feedback. I think as soon as the case opens, they aren't allowed to but if they end up paying, the privilege is reinstated.


----------



## Holliwood

Speedah said:


> Sellers can't leave negative feedback. If you leave a negative comment with a positive rating, it could be removed by eBay and a policy violation against your account.
> 
> If an unpaid item case closes on a buyer without payment, they cannot leave feedback. I think as soon as the case opens, they aren't allowed to but if they end up paying, the privilege is reinstated.


 
Thanks for the info.  I asked about leaving negative under positive because she has 18 100 % feedback, but when I started reading them, several people have left the word NEGATIVE and whatnot.  But I'm glad to know it's against the rules so I won't get dinged.  The buyer even sent me a message on monday and said she was the daughter of the buyer and she was in the hospital.  But I've seen activity of feedback given and received for the past two days.  Ughhh...why bid! Now I am in limbo with relisting for probably another week or so.

Thanks speedah for the quick reply!!


----------



## Speedah

Holliwood said:


> Thanks for the info.  I asked about leaving negative under positive because she has 18 100 % feedback, but when I started reading them, several people have left the word NEGATIVE and whatnot.  But I'm glad to know it's against the rules so I won't get dinged.  The buyer even sent me a message on monday and said she was the daughter of the buyer and she was in the hospital.  But I've seen activity of feedback given and received for the past two days.  Ughhh...why bid! Now I am in limbo with relisting for probably another week or so.
> 
> Thanks speedah for the quick reply!!



Yikes. Sounds like a buyer that needs to be blocked ASAP IMO...if you open a case tomorrow, you can close it in 4 days- eBay no longer requires you wait an entire week before closing.


----------



## Holliwood

Speedah said:


> Yikes. Sounds like a buyer that needs to be blocked ASAP IMO...if you open a case tomorrow, you can close it in 4 days- eBay no longer requires you wait an entire week before closing.


 
Yeahhhhh.  You know, I started to block her today, but I felt in case she wants to resolve, she can't contact me if I block her.  But rest assured that if I only have to wait 4 days after opening case, her arse will be blocked as soon as case is closed!


----------



## Bratty1919

Holliwood said:


> Thanks for the info.  I asked about leaving negative under positive because she has 18 100 % feedback, but when I started reading them, several people have left the word NEGATIVE and whatnot.  But I'm glad to know it's against the rules so I won't get dinged.  The buyer even sent me a message on monday and said she was the daughter of the buyer and she was in the hospital.  But I've seen activity of feedback given and received for the past two days.  Ughhh...why bid! Now I am in limbo with relisting for probably another week or so.Thanks speedah for the quick reply!!



 Could you PM me her E-bay ID? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Speedah

Holliwood said:


> Yeahhhhh.  You know, I started to block her today, but I felt in case she wants to resolve, she can't contact me if I block her.  But rest assured that if I only have to wait 4 days after opening case, her arse will be blocked as soon as case is closed!



You can change your settings so blocked buyers can contact you. It's buried way down in the buyer requirements...Check out the "How to Bulletproof yourself from Unpaid Items" thread and it'll walk you through it. 



Bratty1919 said:


> Could you PM me her E-bay ID? Thanks in Advance!



Same here, please!


----------



## noshoepolish

If you are in a transaction with them, they can still contact you.  I don't know when the ability to contact ends.



Holliwood said:


> Yeahhhhh. You know, I started to block her today, but I felt in case she wants to resolve, she can't contact me if I block her. But rest assured that if I only have to wait 4 days after opening case, her arse will be blocked as soon as case is closed!


----------



## KPCoppola

Question ladies....
I put a used burberry hat up for sale- and it sold. It was very used and I described it as so. When I went to gather it to get it ready to pack up (even though payment wasn't received yet) I noticed that it had marks on the inside that I was unaware of when I posted it...I think it happened when it got shuffled around my house while waiting for it to sell- not sure since my husband always moves my stuff.  I tried like hell to get the stains out (washed it, Resolve, oxi clean, etc). I totally panicked and emailed the buyer (a 0 feedback buyer of course) and told them about it and apologized and requested to cancel the transaction because I did not want to risk bad feedback.
The case got denied! The buyer wants to proceed with the transaction! They didn't even write me back. I am trying to be honest with them because I am an honest seller with 100% feedback....and I do this on the side because I work full time and it's not like I can dedicate all day to being a seller. Is there anything I can do? I wasn't going to put this hat back up for sale once the transaction cancelled. I am just so worried this person is going to screw me because they are a newbie.


----------



## Holliwood

noshoepolish said:


> If you are in a transaction with them, they can still contact you. I don't know when the ability to contact ends.


 


Speedah said:


> You can change your settings so blocked buyers can contact you. It's buried way down in the buyer requirements...Check out the "How to Bulletproof yourself from Unpaid Items" thread and it'll walk you through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, please!


 
Thanks Ladies...tried to open case just now...I have to wait until Noon today Cali time.  No word from buyer after sending invoice and email stating I was reporting her as non payer yesterday.

I am going to try and go back in and block her and I'll follow the instructions.  I'll keep you all updated.  Thanks for all the info...


----------



## BedazzledBee

Had a quick question about ebay sellers charging tax fees. Yesterday, I purchased an item from a seller in my same state. I read the entire listing and NOwhere did it specify he/she charged tax. Then I get an invoice with the sales tax added. Is this legit or is seller just trying to make more money? I have purchased from others same state sellers and all specify in the listing whether or not they charge taxes. The sellers who do a lot of business through ebay do.


----------



## BedazzledBee

KPCoppola:

I would say contact ebay directly and see what they say. This way, you let them know you informed buyer of the issue. Also, ask if they would be able to remove negative feedback if the buyer decided to leave it for you. Furthermore, if you talk to an ebay rep that doesn't seem to know what they are talking about(believe me, this happens all the time) ask to speak to a supervisor and be sure and take down their name.


----------



## holleigh

KPCoppola said:


> Question ladies....
> I put a used burberry hat up for sale- and it sold. It was very used and I described it as so. When I went to gather it to get it ready to pack up (even though payment wasn't received yet) I noticed that it had marks on the inside that I was unaware of when I posted it...I think it happened when it got shuffled around my house while waiting for it to sell- not sure since my husband always moves my stuff.  I tried like hell to get the stains out (washed it, Resolve, oxi clean, etc). I totally panicked and emailed the buyer (a 0 feedback buyer of course) and told them about it and apologized and requested to cancel the transaction because I did not want to risk bad feedback.
> The case got denied! The buyer wants to proceed with the transaction! They didn't even write me back. I am trying to be honest with them because I am an honest seller with 100% feedback....and I do this on the side because I work full time and it's not like I can dedicate all day to being a seller. Is there anything I can do? I wasn't going to put this hat back up for sale once the transaction cancelled. I am just so worried this person is going to screw me because they are a newbie.


Hi, similar thing happened to me once with a tote bag I sold (not an expensive item, none-the-less, treated with same courtesy as if it were).. I emailed the buyer through Ebay, explained I'd noticed a mark when packing the bag & said that, unless she replied otherwise, I would send it for her & if she felt, on receipt, she couldn't "live" with the mark she was to send it back & I'd refund in full (including her return postage) - she got the bag, was quite happy with it (& me !!), all done very cordially .. xH


----------



## twin-fun

BedazzledBee said:


> Had a quick question about ebay sellers charging tax fees. Yesterday, I purchased an item from a seller in my same state. I read the entire listing and NOwhere did it specify he/she charged tax. Then I get an invoice with the sales tax added. Is this legit or is seller just trying to make more money? I have purchased from others same state sellers and all specify in the listing whether or not they charge taxes. The sellers who do a lot of business through ebay do.



This happened to me a couple of times. Each time I sent the seller a message through eBay politely asking to correct the paypal statement to reflect the purchase price including shipping but without the added tax since it wasn't mentioned in their listing. The sellers corrected immediately. If they won't you are not required to purchase the item.


----------



## twin-fun

KPCoppola said:


> Question ladies....
> I put a used burberry hat up for sale- and it sold. It was very used and I described it as so. When I went to gather it to get it ready to pack up (even though payment wasn't received yet) I noticed that it had marks on the inside that I was unaware of when I posted it...I think it happened when it got shuffled around my house while waiting for it to sell- not sure since my husband always moves my stuff.  I tried like hell to get the stains out (washed it, Resolve, oxi clean, etc). I totally panicked and emailed the buyer (a 0 feedback buyer of course) and told them about it and apologized and requested to cancel the transaction because I did not want to risk bad feedback.
> The case got denied! The buyer wants to proceed with the transaction! They didn't even write me back. I am trying to be honest with them because I am an honest seller with 100% feedback....and I do this on the side because I work full time and it's not like I can dedicate all day to being a seller. Is there anything I can do? I wasn't going to put this hat back up for sale once the transaction cancelled. I am just so worried this person is going to screw me because they are a newbie.



Your two choices are to either not send the bag at all which can leave you with a non-performing seller ding as well as a negative feedback. Or you can send the buyer the item and hope for the best. 
I have to say though that the buyer here is at no fault for your negligence of letting the hat get dirty while awaiting the listing to end or not inspecting it properly before listing. It is your responsibility as the seller to make sure that your item matches your description. While we all make mistakes I as a buyer get very annoyed with sellers who after the listing ends and I have made payment send me a message stating how sorry they are but the item is not available for sale because (fill in sob story here).


----------



## uadjit

twin-fun said:
			
		

> Your two choices are to either not send the bag at all which can leave you with a non-performing seller ding as well as a negative feedback. Or you can send the buyer the item and hope for the best.
> I have to say though that the buyer here is at no fault for your negligence of letting the hat get dirty while awaiting the listing to end or not inspecting it properly before listing. It is your responsibility as the seller to make sure that your item matches your description. While we all make mistakes I as a buyer get very annoyed with sellers who after the listing ends and I have made payment send me a message stating how sorry they are but the item is not available for sale because (fill in sob story here).



Since the buyer didn't accept the cancellation and didn't respond otherwise I'd send the hat with a note in the package explaining the problem. Mention that you tried to contact them and that you are happy to accept a return if they don't find it acceptable


----------



## Bratty1919

uadjit said:


> Since the buyer didn't accept the cancellation and didn't respond otherwise I'd send the hat with a note in the package explaining the problem. Mention that you tried to contact them and that you are happy to accept a return if they don't find it acceptable


What she said


----------



## tokki_x

I am new to bonanza, I have made 4 purchases, and 2 of them has ended up in the resolution center (still unsolved, I don't think the rep is doing much other than telling me to go complain to paypal). I like the overall feeling of this website, but is seriously deciding if I should stay


----------



## uadjit

tokki_x said:


> I am new to bonanza, I have made 4 purchases, and 2 of them has ended up in the resolution center (still unsolved, I don't think the rep is doing much other than telling me to go complain to paypal). I like the overall feeling of this website, but is seriously deciding if I should stay


 Are you checking your junk mail folders? I have noticed a problem with communication there that messages from Bonanza get flagged as junk mail and buyers never see them.

Are they in the resolution center because you never got your item or was there some other issue? And FYI, the resolution center there is just for facilitating communication between buyer and seller and taking action against the seller's booth if need be. They can't really help get your money back. That is an issue for PayPal.

Oh, and another tip is to check the seller's last login date to make sure they're not a "dump and run" seller ie, put all their listings up for free and then never came back. It happens.


----------



## tokki_x

uadjit said:


> Are you checking your junk mail folders? I have noticed a problem with communication there that messages from Bonanza get flagged as junk mail and buyers never see them.
> 
> Are they in the resolution center because you never got your item or was there some other issue? And FYI, the resolution center there is just for facilitating communication between buyer and seller and taking action against the seller's booth if need be. They can't really help get your money back. That is an issue for PayPal.
> 
> Oh, and another tip is to check the seller's last login date to make sure they're not a "dump and run" seller ie, put all their listings up for free and then never came back. It happens.



The bonanza rep was actually very nice and replied promptly, but I just dont think shes helping much/protecting buyers from difficult sellers. 

One case a lady sold me a prada clutch, I paid on the same day and waited for the shipment(she never proved tracking after I asked 3+times). after about half a month and my other order from Hong Kong already arrived, I messaged her asking why (since shes in the states) she claimed she found out the pakcage was never sent for "shortage of postage" and it was a flat rate box...Then it seemed too fishy to me, she claimed to resend the package, and thats when I lost all contact from her for another half month. I contacted bonanza at this point and was told to open a claim on paypal. The seller finally wrote on the paypal platform saying my address is wrong and was returned twice(changed story) and wanted me to confirm even tho i have been a confirmed address on paypal for years. I refused and asked for a refund. It has been almost a month and a half and it still hasnt been solved. ALL this time, I really dont know what bonanza did to help me in this obvious scam. 

At the same time, I purchased something small ($20only) from another seller, She RELISTED the item right after I paid, saying she hit accept by accident, and its supposed to be $5 more, and wanted me to mail her $5 in ENVELOPE. I am not going to buy that, I wanted to cancel and a refund right away. The seller started remorsing, with moving/broke/divorse/anything you can think of, saying she has no internet or job, cant log on to paypal(but can somehow message me through bonanza), want to mail me money, ridiculous. So this is also frozen in paypal waiting for her reply (which I know she will not, and they told me I have to wait 10 days) I know it's not their responsibility to solve my problems, but to have all these sellers take advantage of the platform and buyers without penalties... I don't understand

AT THE SAME time, I tried to sell some authentic items on bonanza but they ask me proof of authenicity. There is no hermes where I live, so they gave me this site, and thats how I found out about purse forum(and that I have to wait 5 days to post thread T_T). But honestly, with everything that happened in this past two months, I think I will just leave that platform, I don't care to sell my items there anymore. esp while they have fake items everywhere, even featured on the front page.

sighhhhhh 
sorry for the complaints, feels good to let it out finally  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## uadjit

tokki_x said:


> The bonanza rep was actually very nice and replied promptly, but I just dont think shes helping much/protecting buyers from difficult sellers.
> 
> One case a lady sold me a prada clutch, I paid on the same day and waited for the shipment(she never proved tracking after I asked 3+times). after about half a month and my other order from Hong Kong already arrived, I messaged her asking why (since shes in the states) she claimed she found out the pakcage was never sent for "shortage of postage" and it was a flat rate box...Then it seemed too fishy to me, she claimed to resend the package, and thats when I lost all contact from her for another half month. I contacted bonanza at this point and was told to open a claim on paypal. The seller finally wrote on the paypal platform saying my address is wrong and was returned twice(changed story) and wanted me to confirm even tho i have been a confirmed address on paypal for years. I refused and asked for a refund. It has been almost a month and a half and it still hasnt been solved. ALL this time, I really dont know what bonanza did to help me in this obvious scam.
> 
> At the same time, I purchased something small ($20only) from another seller, She RELISTED the item right after I paid, saying she hit accept by accident, and its supposed to be $5 more, and wanted me to mail her $5 in ENVELOPE. I am not going to buy that, I wanted to cancel and a refund right away. The seller started remorsing, with moving/broke/divorse/anything you can think of, saying she has no internet or job, cant log on to paypal(but can somehow message me through bonanza), want to mail me money, ridiculous. So this is also frozen in paypal waiting for her reply (which I know she will not, and they told me I have to wait 10 days) I know it's not their responsibility to solve my problems, but to have all these sellers take advantage of the platform and buyers without penalties... I don't understand
> 
> AT THE SAME time, I tried to sell some authentic items on bonanza but they ask me proof of authenicity. There is no hermes where I live, so they gave me this site, and thats how I found out about purse forum(and that I have to wait 5 days to post thread T_T). But honestly, with everything that happened in this past two months, I think I will just leave that platform, I don't care to sell my items there anymore. esp while they have fake items everywhere, even featured on the front page.
> 
> sighhhhhh
> sorry for the complaints, feels good to let it out finally  Thank you!!!!!


 Ugh. Sorry you had so much trouble. I've had problems a few times on Bonanza like the second one you mention where someone keeps stalling forever but generally for very inexpensive items. If you haven't already DO file with PayPal right away. You only have 45 days from purchase to file to get your money back. 

As far as penalizing non-performing sellers they do that. I've had problems with exactly 2 sellers and both of them had their booth closed by Bonanza so I know they do take action. You can also leave them negative feedback (and you should). 

Bonanza is by no means perfect. I just like it better than eBay.


----------



## Bratty1919

I've just won (if somewhat by default) on a case filed against me by a buyer/scammer. Seems that stealing my $600 was just too much work, so they stopped responding to the case


----------



## tokki_x

uadjit said:


> Ugh. Sorry you had so much trouble. I've had problems a few times on Bonanza like the second one you mention where someone keeps stalling forever but generally for very inexpensive items. If you haven't already DO file with PayPal right away. You only have 45 days from purchase to file to get your money back.
> 
> As far as penalizing non-performing sellers they do that. I've had problems with exactly 2 sellers and both of them had their booth closed by Bonanza so I know they do take action. You can also leave them negative feedback (and you should).
> 
> Bonanza is by no means perfect. I just like it better than eBay.



Thanks for the suggestion, I have never left negative feedbacks in my life, I thought it would be too hurtful. But I really want to in this situation even if just to warn others, and I think one of the seller even leave positive feedback by herself because they are mostly the same misspelling/bad grammer compliments. But since neither has left me any feedbacks, will they also leave negative for me if I do for them?


----------



## uadjit

tokki_x said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I have never left negative feedbacks in my life, I thought it would be too hurtful. But I really want to in this situation even if just to warn others, and I think one of the seller even leave positive feedback by herself because they are mostly the same misspelling/bad grammer compliments. But since neither has left me any feedbacks, will they also leave negative for me if I do for them?


Well, they might, but Bonanza has been known to remove unwarranted fb, unlike eBay. I would ask support directly if they would remove any retaliatory fb before you leave it. Couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## tokki_x

uadjit said:


> Well, they might, but Bonanza has been known to remove unwarranted fb, unlike eBay. I would ask support directly if they would remove any retaliatory fb before you leave it. Couldn't hurt to ask.



I think they finally had enough of me and stopped responding to my emails  Depending on paypal to solve this now. And I tried to set up a booth on Bonanza a while ago, it hasnt been activated and my credit card have already been charged $1 by Bonanza. I asked them and it's one of the messages they didnt respond to. Now Im just getting more paranoid by the second. It was stupid of me to provide my credit card info since I know ebay go straight through paypal. I wonder if there's a way to just delete my booth and have them delete my credit card info..sigh


----------



## uadjit

tokki_x said:


> I think they finally had enough of me and stopped responding to my emails  Depending on paypal to solve this now. And I tried to set up a booth on Bonanza a while ago, it hasnt been activated and my credit card have already been charged $1 by Bonanza. I asked them and it's one of the messages they didnt respond to. Now Im just getting more paranoid by the second. It was stupid of me to provide my credit card info since I know ebay go straight through paypal. I wonder if there's a way to just delete my booth and have them delete my credit card info..sigh


 You don't need to be paranoid. I have been selling there for 2 years it is a trustworthy site. They charge you $1 to verify your credit card information is valid. That's all. I'm pretty sure eBay also requires a credit card but I'm not certain.  They are extra cautious with booths from brand new sellers who list high end items and for good reason, I think.


----------



## tokki_x

uadjit said:


> You don't need to be paranoid. I have been selling there for 2 years it is a trustworthy site. They charge you $1 to verify your credit card information is valid. That's all. I'm pretty sure eBay also requires a credit card but I'm not certain.  They are extra cautious with booths from brand new sellers who list high end items and for good reason, I think.



Thanks, I hope they will give me any response soon. I can imagine ladies sitting in an office lauging at this desperate idiot TT-TT


----------



## whateve

I just had a buyer buy 3 of my items, which makes me a little nervous. I checked her out on toolhaus. There doesn't seem to be any negative feedback and the feedback she left for others is good. I noticed she has purchased a lot of items recently, not just mine. The total of all items is less than $100. Is there any problem with packaging them all together? What do I need to do to protect myself?

ETA: the buyer just contacted me. One of the items was a mistake. Here is my problem: it was a multi-listing for two identical items and when I go to cancel the transaction, it appears like it will cancel both items, when I just want to cancel one of them. How do I do this? There are two separate paypal transactions.


----------



## uhhkate

Hi all,

I recently bought a pair of shoes (platform booties) via ebay advertised as in very good used condition. The seller provided 3 photos which documented this, showing the uppers in excellent condition, some wear on the soles, and a shot of the insoles. 

Anyways, the seller shipped them very quickly which I'm pleased with, though I see that her postage costs were about 3x less than what I paid (we live in the same county). I contacted the seller on Monday politely asking for a small refund due to the difference (postage was $7, I paid $20, I know there are costs beyond postage but $20 seems excessive). I have heard nothing back but I figure, whatever, I have wanted these shoes forever so I don't mind terribly.

Upon later inspection I found there is a large bubble in the material on the side of the platform on one of the shoes (not shown in the sellers' photos). I'm not even sure how it would have happened but I'm positive it was there before I received them, and I have a hard time believing the seller overlooked it.

I have not contacted the seller about the defect but am not sure how to go about it. Ideally, what I would like is a partial refund, since I do want to keep the shoes even though I feel they were misrepresented. However I know that buyers who fish for partial refunds are looked upon with disdain, and partial refunds are totally at the seller's discretion, since escalation to ebay only results in keeping the item at full cost or a full refund/return.

I don't want to be a pain in the a** buyer but I also feel that the seller was less than 100% honest in documenting the condition & shipping costs. What are my options here - contact the seller again and hope she is amenable? She never responded to my question about shipping so I'm not hopeful. But I would like to attempt to resolve the issue before leaving neutral/neg feedback. 

I guess in typing it out I answered my own question - that I need to contact the seller - but do I have any other options? Is there a best way to go about it that sellers prefer? Should I just leave it as is and take it as the cost of doing business on ebay?


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I just had a buyer buy 3 of my items, which makes me a little nervous. I checked her out on toolhaus. There doesn't seem to be any negative feedback and the feedback she left for others is good. I noticed she has purchased a lot of items recently, not just mine. The total of all items is less than $100. Is there any problem with packaging them all together? What do I need to do to protect myself?
> 
> ETA: the buyer just contacted me. One of the items was a mistake. Here is my problem: it was a multi-listing for two identical items and when I go to cancel the transaction, it appears like it will cancel both items, when I just want to cancel one of them. How do I do this? There are two separate paypal transactions.


I screwed it up. Why do I get these weird ones? I figured out how to cancel just one of the transactions but then I refunded the money on the wrong one. Ebay wouldn't cancel the cancel transaction case for some reason so I had to tell the buyer to ignore it.


----------



## Doglover1610

Does anyone know if eBay seller *rafael_store_com* sells authentic CL sneakers?


----------



## whateve

I called ebay today about selling limits and I was informed that they are going to be placing selling limits on everyone. I doubt that means everyone. Maybe it means everyone without a store.


----------



## skislope15

whateve said:


> I called ebay today about selling limits and I was informed that they are going to be placing selling limits on everyone. I doubt that means everyone. Maybe it means everyone without a store.


 
its almost scary to think what they can/will do these days nothing they do makes sense anymore


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I called ebay today about selling limits and I was informed that they are going to be placing selling limits on everyone. I doubt that means everyone. Maybe it means everyone without a store.


 I wouldn't necessarily believe what some rep tells you on the phone. They are well known for making stuff up.


----------



## Speedah

whateve said:


> I called ebay today about selling limits and I was informed that they are going to be placing selling limits on everyone. I doubt that means everyone. Maybe it means everyone without a store.



Did they elaborate any more than that? Seems like that would be counterproductive to them raking in listing fees and making record profits.

Not that any other major changes they've made make any sense though.


----------



## whateve

Speedah said:


> Did they elaborate any more than that? Seems like that would be counterproductive to them raking in listing fees and making record profits.
> 
> Not that any other major changes they've made make any sense though.


She said that they didn't want sellers to get overwhelmed with sales and not able to complete the orders.

It might be to limit liability in case the seller starts scamming people.


----------



## noshoepolish

That's their canned answer.  They tell everyone that.  I got hit last summer.  Gave them a call and it was lifted immediately.



whateve said:


> I called ebay today about selling limits and I was informed that they are going to be placing selling limits on everyone. I doubt that means everyone. Maybe it means everyone without a store.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> That's their canned answer.  They tell everyone that.  I got hit last summer.  Gave them a call and it was lifted immediately.


I had  a limit of $5000 and 100 items and when I asked, they said they wouldn't consider changing it until I approached those limits. So this month, I listed everything I could think of just to get my limits removed. They didn't remove my limits. They raised them to $10,000 and 175 items. Realistically, I'll never reach them, but it bugs me to see them there at the top of the page.


----------



## mangotree

Hi ladies, does an item which was described as new, but is in fact a sample/factory second (seller did not disclose in listing), does this qualify as not as described?


----------



## uadjit

mangotree said:


> Hi ladies, does an item which was described as new, but is in fact a sample/factory second (seller did not disclose in listing), does this qualify as not as described?


 Samples/factory seconds can be new. I think sellers should disclose this if they know it to be a fact but that doesn't make it any less new. If you are unhappy with the quality you should contact the seller about it, though.


----------



## chinableu

whateve said:


> She said that they didn't want sellers to get overwhelmed with sales and not able to complete the orders.
> 
> It might be to limit liability in case the seller starts scamming people.



I think she just made that up.

There is no way they would think to put limits on top rated (power) sellers with the holidays right around the corner.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

When shipping internationally via USPS I only ship via express so that I can have tracking.  It's more expensive for the buyer but PayPal requires proof of delivery. 

I have a potential buyer in Germany asking if I can use a cheaper method.  I went to the PO and asked if there was a cheaper alternative with tracking and they said no. She said you can sometimes track with the customs form but that isn't always kept up to date. 

The potential customer said they buy things all the time 1st class that come with tracking. 

So what is the deal with shipping internationally and tracking?


----------



## chinableu

First Class comes with a tracking number but it isn't trackable. 



It only shows the item being processed and leaving stateside.

I do a lot of first class shipments because express and priority wouldn't be cost effective for my customer base.

I do run into the occasional scammer but the majority of my customers are super honest.

*knocks on wood repeatedly*


----------



## perfidea

Hi, hoping for a little advice please as I am new to ebay.
I received a second chance offer but am a little concerned as to why i received it when I would have been the third highest bidder. As the auction went on I did have a supicion that there may be a friend of the seller pushing up the price with an automatic bid. I finally gave up after I had slightly gone over my own budget. The automatic bidder won the auction, with a bidder (who came in only at the final stage) with a high number of feedback in second. The seller has minimal feedback as new to ebay also. Do I need to be concerned here? What about the second highest bidder ? I am confused, am I being scammed.


----------



## shinymagpie

perfidea said:
			
		

> Hi, hoping for a little advice please as I am new to ebay.
> I received a second chance offer but am a little concerned as to why i received it when I would have been the third highest bidder. As the auction went on I did have a supicion that there may be a friend of the seller pushing up the price with an automatic bid. I finally gave up after I had slightly gone over my own budget. The automatic bidder won the auction, with a bidder (who came in only at the final stage) with a high number of feedback in second. The seller has minimal feedback as new to ebay also. Do I need to be concerned here? What about the second highest bidder ? I am confused, am I being scammed.



As a seller, I can say I have been in the situation of having the winner saying "please mark the expensive item as a $10 gift with no tracking" which is a 1 way trip to cancellation, then a runner up who didn't take 2nd chance offers because of their settings. This meant my 2nd chance offer went to the 3rd bidder. 

The seller can offer to anyone on the bidding list. They are not obliged to offer to the runner up. If there was only a few dollars between 2 and 3, and 2 looked to be a pain in the neck, based on the feedback they left for other people, I'd automatically jump to bidder 3 in a heartbeat. 

Or, you could be being scammed.


----------



## uadjit

perfidea said:


> Hi, hoping for a little advice please as I am new to ebay.
> I received a second chance offer but am a little concerned as to why i received it when I would have been the third highest bidder. As the auction went on I did have a supicion that there may be a friend of the seller pushing up the price with an automatic bid. I finally gave up after I had slightly gone over my own budget. The automatic bidder won the auction, with a bidder (who came in only at the final stage) with a high number of feedback in second. The seller has minimal feedback as new to ebay also. Do I need to be concerned here? What about the second highest bidder ? I am confused, am I being scammed.


 Could be a shill, could also not be. Can't really guess without seeing the actual bidding activity. I say that if they're offering the item at a price you're OK with go for it. If you think the price is jacked up then pass. That simple.


----------



## KPCoppola

twin-fun said:


> Your two choices are to either not send the bag at all which can leave you with a non-performing seller ding as well as a negative feedback. Or you can send the buyer the item and hope for the best.
> I have to say though that the buyer here is at no fault for your negligence of letting the hat get dirty while awaiting the listing to end or not inspecting it properly before listing. It is your responsibility as the seller to make sure that your item matches your description. While we all make mistakes I as a buyer get very annoyed with sellers who after the listing ends and I have made payment send me a message stating how sorry they are but the item is not available for sale because (fill in sob story here).




Okay- this buyer has told me she still wants the hat- told me she was going to pay me last week, then said she would pay this past Tuesday. Nothing. No payment. I have sent 3 invoices and emailed her. Auction ended Aug 13th. I had tried to originally cancel the auction when I found condition issues with the hat at auction end, but this buyer declined to cancel. Now I can't cancel this auction at all. I am afraid to file a NPB claim because I don't want bad feedback. NOW what?? I don't know why this buyer is giving me the runaround for a hat that is $29.99!


----------



## twin-fun

KPCoppola said:


> Okay- this buyer has told me she still wants the hat- told me she was going to pay me last week, then said she would pay this past Tuesday. Nothing. No payment. I have sent 3 invoices and emailed her. Auction ended Aug 13th. I had tried to originally cancel the auction when I found condition issues with the hat at auction end, but this buyer declined to cancel. Now I can't cancel this auction at all. I am afraid to file a NPB claim because I don't want bad feedback. NOW what?? I don't know why this buyer is giving me the runaround for a hat that is $29.99!



She won't be able to leave feedback at all once eBay closes your NPB claim.


----------



## uadjit

Can you still file an NPB once you have requested cancellation?


----------



## noshoepolish

No.



uadjit said:


> Can you still file an NPB once you have requested cancellation?


----------



## KPCoppola

twin-fun said:


> She won't be able to leave feedback at all once eBay closes your NPB claim.



Just realized I can't file a NPB claim because I tried to cancel the transaction and the buyer declined and still wanted the hat. Now I am stuck. Now what? I just have to wait it out? So annoying. This was a new buyer too with 0 feedback so I was unhappy that they won my item. I should have known this would be a pain in the a**. Ebay sucks sometimes.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I bought a bag that hasn't shipped yet and the listing states Fedex ground or home delivery with signature.  I work full-time and live in a quiet residential neighborhood, so I'd have no qualms about them leaving the package outside. Would it be ok to ask the seller to maybe do indirect signature instead so I can leave a note for my FedEx guy?


----------



## stanfield

Hi all back again.

Happy to say I sold 2 items successfully.  One for a good amount of money and the other not so much.  Still got to learn how to use eBay.

I have a message from eBay about an invoice?

I already paid one invoice in August which should have been for both items.  I made it automatically pay from my credit card.

Now I have another invoice today for $3.00.

I have nothing listed.  Why am I getting this?


----------



## noshoepolish

If you paid before they added the FVF on shipping, that could be it.


----------



## IBleedOrange

I'm fairly proficient with eBay, but now I can't tell if I may have shot myself in the foot or not. I bought an item that turned out to be fake. Before purchasing the item, the seller agreed to lower the price by $10 (essentially free shipping). I bought it as a BIN and she refunded $10 to me. Since receiving the item and realizing it's fake, I have realized the the PayPal transaction doesn't have the option to Resolve the Transaction. 

Thus far, the seller has been awesome and I'm not sure that she knew it was a fake, so I'm not anticipating her being difficult with my wanting a refund. I'm just worried that PayPal is missing that option. Since it's SNAD, I'll file through eBay if I need to, but does a seller refunding any amount of a transaction mean that the buyer forfeits the ability to file a dispute?


----------



## noshoepolish

No.  You should be fine.




IBleedOrange said:


> I'm fairly proficient with eBay, but now I can't tell if I may have shot myself in the foot or not. I bought an item that turned out to be fake. Before purchasing the item, the seller agreed to lower the price by $10 (essentially free shipping). I bought it as a BIN and she refunded $10 to me. Since receiving the item and realizing it's fake, I have realized the the PayPal transaction doesn't have the option to Resolve the Transaction.
> 
> Thus far, the seller has been awesome and I'm not sure that she knew it was a fake, so I'm not anticipating her being difficult with my wanting a refund. I'm just worried that PayPal is missing that option. Since it's SNAD, I'll file through eBay if I need to, but does a seller refunding any amount of a transaction mean that the buyer forfeits the ability to file a dispute?


----------



## uadjit

noshoepolish said:


> No. You should be fine.


 ^This. You've already figured out that you should file through eBay, anyway, but if you need to deal with PayPal you can still call them on the phone even if the link in your PP account has been disabled.


----------



## whateve

I won an auction for an item I really want but shipping charge is double what it should be. The auction defines the shipping method as USPS and even if he buys insurance and signature confirmation, it won't cost him anything close to the amount he charged me. I am considering dinging the shipping stars but then I feel like it isn't fair without telling the seller first. Then again, if I contact the seller, I don't want to sound like I am trying to extort a partial refund. Advice?


----------



## Bratty1919

whateve said:


> I won an auction for an item I really want but shipping charge is double what it should be. The auction defines the shipping method as USPS and even if he buys insurance and signature confirmation, it won't cost him anything close to the amount he charged me. I am considering dinging the shipping stars but then I feel like it isn't fair without telling the seller first. Then again, if I contact the seller, I don't want to sound like I am trying to extort a partial refund. Advice?


Have you paid already? If not, you could request a revised invoice.


----------



## whateve

Bratty1919 said:


> Have you paid already? If not, you could request a revised invoice.


I thought of that. I went back and looked at the auction and it started at 99 cents. I think the seller set the shipping so high as a buffer since the start price was so low. I think it hurt him in the long run because I bet it discouraged a few bidders. Now that I understand why the shipping was set so high, I sort of understand but I think it is a bad business practice, so I still don't know whether to tell the seller or ding a star.

I think I will wait until I receive it to see how it is packaged. The seller lives really close by so I think the shipping won't cost much, but the item is very delicate and if it isn't packaged correctly, it will be smashed beyond repair. If the seller skimps on the packaging, then I definitely will say something.


----------



## noshoepolish

Was it calculated shipping or flat rate?

The shipping calculator has been screwed up.  It calculated one of my 5 pound boxes at the 7 pound rate the other day.



whateve said:


> I won an auction for an item I really want but shipping charge is double what it should be. The auction defines the shipping method as USPS and even if he buys insurance and signature confirmation, it won't cost him anything close to the amount he charged me. I am considering dinging the shipping stars but then I feel like it isn't fair without telling the seller first. Then again, if I contact the seller, I don't want to sound like I am trying to extort a partial refund. Advice?


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> Was it calculated shipping or flat rate?
> 
> The shipping calculator has been screwed up.  It calculated one of my 5 pound boxes at the 7 pound rate the other day.


It was calculated. I used this as an excuse to contact the seller. I just asked if the shipping was calculated correctly to go across the state.


----------



## Kyla.A

So I'm considering purchasing some shoes off of ebay- and the seller tells me to ship to Aus from the USA, its going to cost $70, but they will charge me $50 and pay the excess. I just wanted to check whether that has EVER been the case for anyone before I question the seller. I have bought shoes from all over the US before, and its been a max of $45 shipping. 
Is this dodgy dealing?


----------



## Bratty1919

Kyla.A said:


> So I'm considering purchasing some shoes off of ebay- and the seller tells me to ship to Aus from the USA, its going to cost $70, but they will charge me $50 and pay the excess. I just wanted to check whether that has EVER been the case for anyone before I question the seller. I have bought shoes from all over the US before, and its been a max of $45 shipping.
> Is this dodgy dealing?



What is the approximate value these shoes vs. that of the other shoes you've bought? What shipping class is it (Registered, Express, etc)?


----------



## Kyla.A

Bratty1919 said:


> What is the approximate value these shoes vs. that of the other shoes you've bought? What shipping class is it (Registered, Express, etc)?



They were roughly the same value, I asked her and she said it was insurance etc etc but then quickly offered the cheaper option too, so no problem


----------



## seltzer92

i piad 45$ shipping for a domestic US item to be shipped fedex, the seller provided a usps tracking number.

and it was a simple item (a dress) that cost less than the flat rate price to ship....

can i file SNAD for this?


----------



## uadjit

seltzer92 said:


> i piad 45$ shipping for a domestic US item to be shipped fedex, the seller provided a usps tracking number.
> 
> and it was a simple item (a dress) that cost less than the flat rate price to ship....
> 
> can i file SNAD for this?


Was the $45 for expedited service and did they possibly send it USPS Express Mail or did they actually just send it priority?


----------



## Speedah

seltzer92 said:


> i piad 45$ shipping for a domestic US item to be shipped fedex, the seller provided a usps tracking number.
> 
> and it was a simple item (a dress) that cost less than the flat rate price to ship....
> 
> can i file SNAD for this?



Ouch. I had a seller grossly overcharge on shipping and I politely messaged the seller about it after I received the item. They were complete jerks about it so I filed a SNAD and lost. You may try calling eBay and getting their advice although they'll probably just tell you to report the seller for excessive shipping charges.


----------



## seltzer92

the package arrived. it was shipped via usps and it cost $10.20.

i checked the origianl listing. this was the service they were supposed to use:

Standard Shipping (FedEx Ground or FedEx Home Delivery®) 											

this is fraud. they did not ship the service they were charging for. 

but why isnt it covered by buyer protection?


----------



## Speedah

seltzer92 said:


> i piad 45$ shipping for a domestic US item to be shipped fedex, the seller provided a usps tracking number.
> 
> and it was a simple item (a dress) that cost less than the flat rate price to ship....
> 
> can i file SNAD for this?





seltzer92 said:


> the package arrived. it was shipped via usps and it cost $10.20.
> 
> i checked the origianl listing. this was the service they were supposed to use:
> 
> Standard Shipping (FedEx Ground or FedEx Home Delivery®)
> 
> this is fraud. they did not ship the service they were charging for.
> 
> but why isnt it covered by buyer protection?



I don't think it's so much that it was USPS vs. Fed Ex Ground that's the issue- sometimes the cost to ship certain items that way just doesn't make sense. Besides, Ground shipping is often slower than USPS Priority. 

I think the real issue is you were charged $45 vs. the $10 it actually cost. Did you question the shipping prior to bidding? Or have you messaged the seller at all about this? I've noticed the shipping calculators have been way off for a few listings for some reason.


----------



## uadjit

Speedah said:


> I don't think it's so much that it was USPS vs. Fed Ex Ground that's the issue- sometimes the cost to ship certain items that way just doesn't make sense. Besides, Ground shipping is often slower than USPS Priority.
> 
> I think the real issue is you were charged $45 vs. the $10 it actually cost. Did you question the shipping prior to bidding? Or have you messaged the seller at all about this? I've noticed the shipping calculators have been way off for a few listings for some reason.


That's a good point. It could have been calculated shipping.

In any case, do message the seller and ask them (politely) why you were charged $45 for shipping when shipping only cost $10.50. Do not threaten negative feedback. Just be cordial and see what they say.


----------



## seltzer92

the item was previously listed as having 15$ shipping -and i was watching it. it was relisted again but with the new 45$ shipping fee and i stupidly BINed. 

so its my fault. i should have been scrutinizing it more carefully for changes.

i'm going to message the seller now....

the shipping price was not calculated. it was a flat 45$ fee.


----------



## devoted7

nvm


----------



## perfidea

Can a buyer on ebay contact another buyer who previously bought a similar item to find out what their experience was with the seller. Is this allowed?


----------



## txchick60

perfidea said:


> Can a buyer on ebay contact another buyer who previously bought a similar item to find out what their experience was with the seller. Is this allowed?


I had someone contact me for that reason last week.  I am happy to share my experience.  This is America (at least where I am) and we have a thing called free speech so long as there is no libel or slander involved.


----------



## seltzer92

what happens if a seller waits more than ten days to ship an item?

does seller protection go out the window?


----------



## IrisCole

seltzer92 said:


> what happens if a seller waits more than ten days to ship an item?
> 
> does seller protection go out the window?



Technically it says that, but I'm not sure that I've ever heard of a case of someone losing their seller protection for this reason.  What do their shipping policies say in the listing?  Some items - like preorders - have longer periods; sellers have to ship within 30 days of payment.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I listed 3 items on Bonanza (all shoes). One on Friday and two yesterday in the evening. If I make a search by designer's name/style name the first item is there but the other two are not showing (the ones I listed yesterday). Yesterday after I listed I checked and they showed but now they just disappeared. I can see them in my both but they don't show if I search for them. What should I do? TIA


----------



## uadjit

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, I listed 3 items on Bonanza (all shoes). One on Friday and two yesterday in the evening. If I make a search by designer's name/style name the first item is there but the other two are not showing (the ones I listed yesterday). Yesterday after I listed I checked and they showed but now they just disappeared. I can see them in my both but they don't show if I search for them. What should I do? TIA


 email support@bonanza.com


----------



## nillacobain

uadjit said:


> email support@bonanza.com


 
Thank you.


----------



## uadjit

nillacobain said:


> Thank you.


 You're welcome. Did you figure out the problem?


----------



## nillacobain

uadjit said:


> You're welcome. Did you figure out the problem?


 
Yes, I did duplicate both listings and updated my booth. Then I cancelled the original listings that were not showing.


----------



## archicraft

hi how much custom tax do I need to pay in Sydney, if I buy Chanel from overseas. price about $2500? what's the procedures if anyone has been thru. 
if anyone can advice me would be great. Thinking of shopping from Japan or US Canada.


----------



## whateve

My buyer added a message that says, "please leave on the back porch." Can I and should I write this on the package? 

Secondly, her address has both a PO box and a street address. What address does the post office deliver to in this case? I was wondering if I should cross out the PO box.


----------



## Yikkie

I read that nowadays it is difficult to file a SNAD claim via PayPal as they would request for formal letter from a third-party to verify the condition?! Does anyone know if this only applies to PayPal? Does it mean it will be easier to file with eBay then? 

Urgent help needed!!


----------



## cathead87

whateve said:


> My buyer added a message that says, "please leave on the back porch." Can I and should I write this on the package?
> 
> Secondly, her address has both a PO box and a street address. What address does the post office deliver to in this case? I was wondering if I should cross out the PO box.


 
My subdivision has both a box number and a physical address. It all depends on the carrier (UPS, FedEX, USPS) as to which is needed so I give both...they will ignore the other.

I would write "please leave on the back porch" somewhere on the package.


----------



## whateve

cathead87 said:


> My subdivision has both a box number and a physical address. It all depends on the carrier (UPS, FedEX, USPS) as to which is needed so I give both...they will ignore the other.
> 
> I would write "please leave on the back porch" somewhere on the package.


Thanks. I did that. I wonder if the postman will ignore it.


----------



## mainguyen504

Hi ladies,
I  want to open a case but do not know if i should go through ebay or paypal? I purchased something on 9/08. And have yet to receive it. Seller sent me the tracking info but it has never made it to me.. I just want my money back at this point.
So, should I make a claim with paypal or ebay? Seller just wants to refund me 50% bc he believes that we will both be out of money.. that is NOT ok with me.


----------



## uadjit

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I want to open a case but do not know if i should go through ebay or paypal? I purchased something on 9/08. And have yet to receive it. Seller sent me the tracking info but it has never made it to me.. I just want my money back at this point.
> So, should I make a claim with paypal or ebay? Seller just wants to refund me 50% bc he believes that we will both be out of money.. that is NOT ok with me.


 Is this an international transaction by any chance? Those can sometimes get held up in customs for a long time.

But filing with eBay is your best bet. No, refunding 50% is not adequate. You need your money back if you don't get your item. Period.


----------



## mainguyen504

uadjit said:


> Is this an international transaction by any chance? Those can sometimes get held up in customs for a long time.
> 
> But filing with eBay is your best bet. No, refunding 50% is not adequate. You need your money back if you don't get your item. Period.



Hi, 
Thank you for replying.. but it is not international. There is tracking but it has not been updated since 9/11. So I dont even know if it is still on its way to me.


----------



## Bratty1919

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for replying.. but it is not international. There is tracking but it has not been updated since 9/11. So I dont even know if it is still on its way to me.


Was is a DC# (USPS), or a USPS tracking #, or something else? Sometimes DC #s take a long time to update, especially if it was sent with Parcel Post.


----------



## mainguyen504

Bratty1919 said:


> Was is a DC# (USPS), or a USPS tracking #, or something else? Sometimes DC #s take a long time to update, especially if it was sent with Parcel Post.



I think it was DC. but none the less its been over a month since it was supposedly sent.


----------



## Bratty1919

mainguyen504 said:


> I think it was DC. but none the less its been over a month since it was supposedly sent.


I would definitely think you should be filing INR, then


----------



## noshoepolish

Did you call your post office or the 800 number?  They might be able to kick it loose if it is floating around somewhere.

Tell your seller to refund you.  If the package shows up, write "refused" on it and RTS (return to sender).  Let the seller know you will do that if it shows up.



mainguyen504 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I want to open a case but do not know if i should go through ebay or paypal? I purchased something on 9/08. And have yet to receive it. Seller sent me the tracking info but it has never made it to me.. I just want my money back at this point.
> So, should I make a claim with paypal or ebay? Seller just wants to refund me 50% bc he believes that we will both be out of money.. that is NOT ok with me.


----------



## TXGirlie

Does anyone here use the Unpaid Item Assistant? I was wondering if I use the Assistant instead of manually filing an UI case that I can still choose to file a strike against a buyer. Anyone know if the Assistant will file a strike or not?


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes, it does. 



TXGirlie said:


> Does anyone here use the Unpaid Item Assistant? I was wondering if I use the Assistant instead of manually filing an UI case that I can still choose to file a strike against a buyer. Anyone know if the Assistant will file a strike or not?


----------



## hope5259

Ebay has buyer protection.  I would contact Ebay.  Does the seller have good feedback?
I try to only buy from Sellers with very good feedback.


----------



## TXGirlie

noshoepolish said:


> Yes, it does.


 
Thanks! I will have to use it. Had 2 npbs in the last week already.


----------



## jojon21

Does ebay still have the Want It Now feature?  I did a search on ebay for it but came up empty.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> My buyer added a message that says, "please leave on the back porch." Can I and should I write this on the package?
> 
> Secondly, her address has both a PO box and a street address. What address does the post office deliver to in this case? I was wondering if I should cross out the PO box.





cathead87 said:


> My subdivision has both a box number and a physical address. It all depends on the carrier (UPS, FedEX, USPS) as to which is needed so I give both...they will ignore the other.
> 
> I would write "please leave on the back porch" somewhere on the package.





whateve said:


> Thanks. I did that. I wonder if the postman will ignore it.


Apparently the postman did ignore it. The tracking shows "notice left." I hope the buyer doesn't blame me.


----------



## flowersgal

Hi all, I have a question. 

I recently made a sale on some Prada shoes and received a message today from my buyer explaining that she had accidentally refused my package thinking it was from another seller who had sent the wrong item and had given her instructions to return the item. She is willing to pay for the additional postage for me to send the shoes back to her. 

If I send the shoes back to her, will paypal take the funds out of my account because she had refused the initial package? How do I go about this situation?


----------



## noshoepolish

Tell her to check with her PO.  They usually stack stuff up on a shelf for a bit until they have a few to ship back to people.



flowersgal said:


> Hi all, I have a question.
> 
> I recently made a sale on some Prada shoes and received a message today from my buyer explaining that she had accidentally refused my package thinking it was from another seller who had sent the wrong item and had given her instructions to return the item. She is willing to pay for the additional postage for me to send the shoes back to her.
> 
> If I send the shoes back to her, will paypal take the funds out of my account because she had refused the initial package? How do I go about this situation?


----------



## flowersgal

Ah. Didn't know this! Thanks!



> Tell her to check with her PO. They usually stack stuff up on a shelf for a bit until they have a few to ship back to people.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi! I returned an item on 9/29 and I still have not gotten my refund.. I contacted the seller a few days ago and they said they would send it in 24 hours but it's been about 3 days now... Can someone advise me on what I should do? Thanks


----------



## Kyla.A

Hello! I am just currently looking at buying a few ZARA items off of an ebay seller, and was wondering if anyone had bought zara off of them before/ whether it looks dodgey. Not sure if this is the right thread, but if anyone can show me a better thread to post this in that would also be appreciated. Seller/ item can be found here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Zara-So...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item2ec1e31c9a


----------



## Bratty1919

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! I returned an item on 9/29 and I still have not gotten my refund.. I contacted the seller a few days ago and they said they would send it in 24 hours but it's been about 3 days now... Can someone advise me on what I should do? Thanks


Contact PayPal and tell them what happened. They may be able to force a refund.


----------



## amx145

Hello everyone, first time seller on eBay for almost a month here. 

Anyway in my first transaction a buyer's item was lost by UPS. I contacted the buyer to aware them of the situation but no response.

I was told by UPS to make a lost claims, so I did. Still no word from the buyer.

Fast forward 2 weeks later, UPS found the package and I told them to send it to the buyer's address. I track the package and for some odd reason their shipping it back to me, so fine I'll just send it back to the buyer.

Suddenly out of nowhere comes the buyer and leaves a negative feedback saying "no good". 

Never once replied to my messages. So what do I do now? I sent them another message explaining it and no answer once again. The package should arrive to me tomorrow. What should be my next step? 

Help is appreciated.


----------



## uadjit

amx145 said:


> Hello everyone, first time seller on eBay for almost a month here.
> 
> Anyway in my first transaction a buyer's item was lost by UPS. I contacted the buyer to aware them of the situation but no response.
> 
> I was told by UPS to make a lost claims, so I did. Still no word from the buyer.
> 
> Fast forward 2 weeks later, UPS found the package and I told them to send it to the buyer's address. I track the package and for some odd reason their shipping it back to me, so fine I'll just send it back to the buyer.
> 
> Suddenly out of nowhere comes the buyer and leaves a negative feedback saying "no good".
> 
> Never once replied to my messages. So what do I do now? I sent them another message explaining it and no answer once again. The package should arrive to me tomorrow. What should be my next step?
> 
> Help is appreciated.


If it was me, since they've already left negative fb and seem to be unreachable for communications I'd just keep the item and refund their money. Include an explanation in the notes section of the refund.


----------



## amx145

uadjit said:


> If it was me, since they've already left negative fb and seem to be unreachable for communications I'd just keep the item and refund their money. Include an explanation in the notes section of the refund.



Thank you.

I have one last question. I have an item ending soon and I originally said US shipping only but someone with good feedback in Canada wants to buy and they're saying they can't bid. I'm willing to ship to them but I don't know how to help them.


----------



## uadjit

amx145 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have one last question. I have an item ending soon and I originally said US shipping only but someone with good feedback in Canada wants to buy and they're saying they can't bid. I'm willing to ship to them but I don't know how to help them.


 If, by "ending soon" you mean in less than 12 hours I don't think you can change it. You can't revise an auction listing in the last 12 hours. You can end the item early and relist it with the option to ship to Canada.

Or, you can do what I do which is make a listing for the item on Bonanza and send them the URL


----------



## amx145

uadjit said:


> If, by "ending soon" you mean in less than 12 hours I don't think you can change it. You can't revise an auction listing in the last 12 hours. You can end the item early and relist it with the option to ship to Canada.
> 
> Or, you can do what I do which is make a listing for the item on Bonanza and send them the URL



I need to be schooled on Bonanza


----------



## uadjit

amx145 said:


> I need to be schooled on Bonanza


It's an alternative site to sell stuff on. You can list up to 10,000 items there for free but they are all fixed priced listings (not auctions). You set up a little booth where you can put up your listings. 

It's http://www.bonanza.com

I like Bonanza mostly because it's not eBay. Also the fees are a lot less. In addition to free listings the final value fees are a LOT less.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, anyone knows if it's possibile to track on the Australian postal service site items sent with registered mail from abroad? I sent an item to Australia, I'm not sure if I'm using the wrong track&trace page because it says "no item found" (I'm always able to track these kind of shipments - registered mail - on USPS). Thank you!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

I didn't want to open a new thread asking this and searches are not very helpful right now. I have a question regarding UPS 2ND Day Air shipping.

10/16/2012: company notified UPS a packaged needs to be pick up. Label printed.
10/17/2012: Item was picked up by UPS.

Does that mean I will receive my item on the 18th or the 19th? It is two days from the label print/ notification to UPS or when it was picked up by UPS?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## noshoepolish

I would say the 19th.  Looks like the seller missed the cutoof for the 18th.


----------



## nekko.noir

I'm sorry if this question was already addressed, but 42 pages is a lot to sift through. I will dutifully take the beating if this is a repeat... 

I have been an eBay buyer and seller for a number of years, but stopped using it for a little over a year now because I got tired of all the shenanigans. While I know there is a larger community of buyers on eBay than anywhere else, there aren't a lot of other benefits in my opinion. 

So, my question is: What are some other options out there?? I don't own a store, I am just wanting to sell a lot of personal inventory (need closet space LOL) and hoping to get some of my money back.

I see someone posted above about a website called Bonanza, which I'd never heard of. I will check them out. Have people generally had better luck with them compared to eBay? Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated! I am looking for something relatively low-maintenance, because I do work and go to school and don't have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## mang0

nekko.noir said:


> I'm sorry if this question was already addressed, but 42 pages is a lot to sift through. I will dutifully take the beating if this is a repeat...
> 
> I have been an eBay buyer and seller for a number of years, but stopped using it for a little over a year now because I got tired of all the shenanigans. While I know there is a larger community of buyers on eBay than anywhere else, there aren't a lot of other benefits in my opinion.
> 
> So, my question is: What are some other options out there?? I don't own a store, I am just wanting to sell a lot of personal inventory (need closet space LOL) and hoping to get some of my money back.
> 
> I see someone posted above about a website called Bonanza, which I'd never heard of. I will check them out. Have people generally had better luck with them compared to eBay? Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated! I am looking for something relatively low-maintenance, because I do work and go to school and don't have a lot of time on my hands.



In my opinion, Bonanza.com is a great site.  It's not an auction-style site, but it's a marketplace site where you set a price and you and your buyers can negotiate if you would like.  The fees on Bonz are a lot lower than eBay's, but the traffic is also lower... therefore, things don't sell as quickly as they might on eBay.  You can basically setup your ads and forget about them if you want, especially on things that you're not in a rush to get rid of.

There are ways on 'advertising' (increasing the traffic to) your ads on Bonanza as well, which you can agree to pay a higher percentage of fees to increase the number of viewers to your ads.


----------



## nekko.noir

Thanks for the feedback, mang0! I did spend some time browsing Bonanza to see how it works, reviewed the fees, and then decided to give it a shot. I literally created about 16 listings which took me a while - I have SOOO much stuff to sell because I was quite the shopaholic/hoarder these past few months - and then when I went to "activate" my store...the website crashed on me.  I'm hoping that all of my work is saved and they are just having server issues (and hopefully this isn't a common occurrence), otherwise I may be a bit peeved about all the time I wasted.

I like that they do have a feature to link your Etsy and eBay accounts on Bonanza, but after all is said and done you end up with fees comparable to or even higher than what eBay charges. For now, I am planning on listing everything without any ads just to see what happens. I wish there were more options out there.


----------



## noshoepolish

One thing to watch is if you accept offers.  The last I knew, offers included shipping.



nekko.noir said:


> Thanks for the feedback, mang0! I did spend some time browsing Bonanza to see how it works, reviewed the fees, and then decided to give it a shot. I literally created about 16 listings which took me a while - I have SOOO much stuff to sell because I was quite the shopaholic/hoarder these past few months - and then when I went to "activate" my store...the website crashed on me.  I'm hoping that all of my work is saved and they are just having server issues (and hopefully this isn't a common occurrence), otherwise I may be a bit peeved about all the time I wasted.
> 
> I like that they do have a feature to link your Etsy and eBay accounts on Bonanza, but after all is said and done you end up with fees comparable to or even higher than what eBay charges. For now, I am planning on listing everything without any ads just to see what happens. I wish there were more options out there.


----------



## uadjit

nekko.noir said:


> Thanks for the feedback, mang0! I did spend some time browsing Bonanza to see how it works, reviewed the fees, and then decided to give it a shot. I literally created about 16 listings which took me a while - I have SOOO much stuff to sell because I was quite the shopaholic/hoarder these past few months - and then when I went to "activate" my store...the website crashed on me.  I'm hoping that all of my work is saved and they are just having server issues (and hopefully this isn't a common occurrence), otherwise I may be a bit peeved about all the time I wasted.
> 
> I like that they do have a feature to link your Etsy and eBay accounts on Bonanza, but after all is said and done you end up with fees comparable to or even higher than what eBay charges. For now, I am planning on listing everything without any ads just to see what happens. I wish there were more options out there.


nekko, another thing to note is that for high end designer items (bags, especially) they have to review the listings individually before they go live. They verify your account and have an actual person look at the listings to make sure they're not counterfeit and you're not just a fly-by-night scammer trying to make some money and run.  Usually that takes less than 24 hours, though. If your items aren't showing up within a day send an email to support and ask why.


----------



## nillacobain

Anyone that knows Russian/have experience shipping to Russia can help me with their postal service online tracking? TIA!


----------



## Danster570

I know this maybe isn't the best place to put this question but I can't start a thread yet. Can anyone tell me what bag this is? 

imm.io/IJnh

Its along story of how I got it but I am thinking about selling it on ebay. 

If I did, how much should I price it for? 

Thanks


----------



## whateve

I'm a little worried. I had a zero feedback buyer do a BIN on one of my items. In checking her feedback, I noticed that she has been a member since July. I think that it is odd that she has been a member for 3 months without any activity. I did a advanced search and found out that she did a BIN on another item at nearly exactly the same time as mine. I mean one was at Oct-21-12 15:30:23 and the other was at Oct-21-12 15:30:24. Is it even possible for someone to hit two BIN buttons that close to each other? She also paid at 15:30. Both items were exactly $70. Do you think this is what would happen if she used the shopping cart? The address says I'm eligible for Ebay seller protection. Do I have anything to worry about? Should I ship it out? Should I contact the other seller?


----------



## noshoepolish

Maybe she needed 2 of the same item?




whateve said:


> I'm a little worried. I had a zero feedback buyer do a BIN on one of my items. In checking her feedback, I noticed that she has been a member since July. I think that it is odd that she has been a member for 3 months without any activity. I did a advanced search and found out that she did a BIN on another item at nearly exactly the same time as mine. I mean one was at Oct-21-12 15:30:23 and the other was at Oct-21-12 15:30:24. Is it even possible for someone to hit two BIN buttons that close to each other? She also paid at 15:30. Both items were exactly $70. Do you think this is what would happen if she used the shopping cart? The address says I'm eligible for Ebay seller protection. Do I have anything to worry about? Should I ship it out? Should I contact the other seller?


----------



## babidius

So I am selling a few things on ebay. I cick the thing saying I do not take returns plus I also mention in my listing tht all sales are final. So I have someone ask me if I would do a return based on what the coor looked ike to her in person. I say no politely. Should I just block this person to save myself a problem? Thanks!


----------



## mang0

babidius said:


> So I am selling a few things on ebay. I cick the thing saying I do not take returns plus I also mention in my listing tht all sales are final. So I have someone ask me if I would do a return based on what the coor looked ike to her in person. I say no politely. Should I just block this person to save myself a problem? Thanks!



I would accept the return.  eBay is a buyer's world.  She could open a dispute against you claiming the item is "not as described," probably win the case, and you'd have to refund her money/original shipping cost and lose your FVF.  If it were me, I'd just save myself the headache and tell her to return the item to you and refund her money after you receive it.

And yes, I would block her from my bidder list to prevent her from doing that again.


----------



## babidius

mang0 said:


> I would accept the return. eBay is a buyer's world. She could open a dispute against you claiming the item is "not as described," probably win the case, and you'd have to refund her money/original shipping cost and lose your FVF. If it were me, I'd just save myself the headache and tell her to return the item to you and refund her money after you receive it.
> 
> And yes, I would block her from my bidder list to prevent her from doing that again.


 She hasn't bought it yet.


----------



## uadjit

babidius said:
			
		

> She hasn't bought it yet.



Well, then, it's up to you if you want to block her. She was just asking, after all.


----------



## babidius

Yeah, I get that she was just asking but it isposted twice in the listing that I do not take returns.


----------



## mang0

babidius said:


> She hasn't bought it yet.



Ah yeah, well that changes things, then.


----------



## whateve

Paypal asked for my SSN. I know I won't meet the $20,000 threshold but I'm not sure about the 200 transactions. I got payments through Paypal for some freelance work. I think that refunds I received may also count in the transactions. I haven't been saving the monthly reports. Is there anywhere I can find the total number of payments for the year?


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> Maybe she needed 2 of the same item?


I went ahead and sent it. I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:
			
		

> Paypal asked for my SSN. I know I won't meet the $20,000 threshold but I'm not sure about the 200 transactions. I got payments through Paypal for some freelance work. I think that refunds I received may also count in the transactions. I haven't been saving the monthly reports. Is there anywhere I can find the total number of payments for the year?



You have to meet BOTH thresholds for reporting. Both 20K (gross) AND 200 transactions. You have a point about refunds , though. I'm not sure if those count as payments, though they probably don't. 

You can view your monthly statements and add the monthly totals to get your total so far this year (minus the payments for this month). I don't know of a simpler way to do it.


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> You have to meet BOTH thresholds for reporting. Both 20K (gross) AND 200 transactions. You have a point about refunds , though. I'm not sure if those count as payments, though they probably don't.
> 
> You can view your monthly statements and add the monthly totals to get your total so far this year (minus the payments for this month). I don't know of a simpler way to do it.


Oh, I didn't know you had to meet both thresholds. That's good to know. I guess I don't have anything to worry about. Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

Sorry.  Wrong thread.


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer that wants to back out. My return policy includes a 15% restocking fee. Is there any way I can charge her this for cancelling the sale?


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I have a buyer that wants to back out. My return policy includes a 15% restocking fee. Is there any way I can charge her this for cancelling the sale?


No. Nor should you since you haven't actually had to restock anything. You have two options.

You could offer a mutual cancellation. She either has to accept this or do nothing (after 7 days you can close the case out yourself) to receive your final value fees. If you piss her off and she denies your request you'll be stuck paying the fees and she can leave you negative feedback. You will not be able to open a UID (Unpaid Item Dispute) after you've requested a cancellation even if the buyer rejects it.

The other option is to file a UID on her (or let the auto-UID open if you have that set up). In that case, if she doesn't pay you automatically get your fees back and she won't be able to leave you fb. BUT she still CAN pay while the UID is open in which case you're open to retaliatory behavior (negs or even SNAD returns, etc.). 

What you want to do is up to you but in general, the best option is not to piss your buyer off because they really hold almost all the power on eBay.


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> No. Nor should you since you haven't actually had to restock anything. You have two options.
> 
> You could offer a mutual cancellation. She either has to accept this or do nothing (after 7 days you can close the case out yourself) to receive your final value fees. If you piss her off and she denies your request you'll be stuck paying the fees and she can leave you negative feedback. You will not be able to open a UID (Unpaid Item Dispute) after you've requested a cancellation even if the buyer rejects it.
> 
> The other option is to file a UID on her (or let the auto-UID open if you have that set up). In that case, if she doesn't pay you automatically get your fees back and she won't be able to leave you fb. BUT she still CAN pay while the UID is open in which case you're open to retaliatory behavior (negs or even SNAD returns, etc.).
> 
> What you want to do is up to you but in general, the best option is not to piss your buyer off because they really hold almost all the power on eBay.


Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> Thanks!


 You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## tutushopper

I recently had a buyer send me two emails that they had "accidentally" bid on two of my items thinking they were different than they were (the descriptions are so precise that you would have to be totally not reading them to come to any conclusion other than what they are), and wanted both bids cancelled.  She got ebay to cancel one before I got the emails; the other one she did a BIN, and I let that ride and let her get her deserved strike for having done this to me twice in one day.  I then sold the item to another bidder after relisting.  I really think bidders who take items out of circulation for a week or more (for the non-paying bidder process) truly deserve to be given those consequences.  The first few times it happened to me, I let it go, but twice in one day?  No way.

This happens with newbies as well as resellers; the latter really bug me, since they know what it's like to be on the other side of the fence.  This is especially true with time sensitive items, such as for specific holidays.  Really ticks me off.


----------



## nekko.noir

uadjit said:


> nekko, another thing to note is that for high end designer items (bags, especially) they have to review the listings individually before they go live. They verify your account and have an actual person look at the listings to make sure they're not counterfeit and you're not just a fly-by-night scammer trying to make some money and run.  Usually that takes less than 24 hours, though. If your items aren't showing up within a day send an email to support and ask why.



I have already gotten an e-mail from them about some of my items that I wanted to list. I do have some designer shoes that I am selling that are NIB and they asked me to import my eBay seller rating, which I did. So far I haven't had any bites, but I'm hoping that my selling experience will be better than it was with eBay. Thanks for all the tips, everyone!


----------



## noshoepolish

I sell $150-$600 items.  Nothing gets me more mad than NPB.  8 days out of circulation?  eBay should allow us to close the dispute after 4 days total.  How many buyers pay after the dispute is opened?  None of mine since they started the 4/4 dispute process.  Just make it 4 days total.  Or allow us to decide after the 4 day point if we want to accept the payment or not.



tutushopper said:


> I recently had a buyer send me two emails that they had "accidentally" bid on two of my items thinking they were different than they were (the descriptions are so precise that you would have to be totally not reading them to come to any conclusion other than what they are), and wanted both bids cancelled. She got ebay to cancel one before I got the emails; the other one she did a BIN, and I let that ride and let her get her deserved strike for having done this to me twice in one day. I then sold the item to another bidder after relisting. I really think bidders who take items out of circulation for a week or more (for the non-paying bidder process) truly deserve to be given those consequences. The first few times it happened to me, I let it go, but twice in one day? No way.
> 
> This happens with newbies as well as resellers; the latter really bug me, since they know what it's like to be on the other side of the fence. This is especially true with time sensitive items, such as for specific holidays. Really ticks me off.


----------



## uadjit

noshoepolish said:
			
		

> I sell $150-$600 items.  Nothing gets me more mad than NPB.  8 days out of circulation?  eBay should allow us to close the dispute after 4 days total.  How many buyers pay after the dispute is opened?  None of mine since they started the 4/4 dispute process.  Just make it 4 days total.  Or allow us to decide after the 4 day point if we want to accept the payment or not.



I've had a buyer pay at the very last minute (with the UID open) with an eCheck. Srsly. 

NPBs do bother me, especially with seasonal items, but they're really a minor nuisance compared to other buyer issues. I'd rather have a buyer back out before they pay than wait until they have the item then invent some reason to file a SNAD so they can return it.


----------



## chinableu

uadjit said:


> *I've had a buyer pay at the very last minute (with the UID open) with an eCheck*. Srsly.
> 
> NPBs do bother me, especially with seasonal items, but they're really a minor nuisance compared to other buyer issues. I'd rather have a buyer back out before they pay than wait until they have the item then invent some reason to file a SNAD so they can return it.



Me too and the check bounced.


----------



## fabchick1987

Okay ladies I need some advice.  I am trying to sell some of my Stella & Dot jewelry from when I was a stylist for them.  I have sold a couple of pieces on ebay but haven't gotten exactly what I wanted for them with the bidding.  And I have been thinkin...  Should I sell certain pieces together to make the price point bigger.  I want to be able to get what I am asking for them but ebay is the only way I seem to get buyers.


----------



## whateve

fabchick1987 said:


> Okay ladies I need some advice.  I am trying to sell some of my Stella & Dot jewelry from when I was a stylist for them.  I have sold a couple of pieces on ebay but haven't gotten exactly what I wanted for them with the bidding.  And I have been thinkin...  Should I sell certain pieces together to make the price point bigger.  I want to be able to get what I am asking for them but ebay is the only way I seem to get buyers.


I don't know much about how jewelry sells but in my experience putting together sets sometimes helps and sometimes hurts. I have put together sets of purses and wallets with BIN prices and I have been successful because it is like the pieces are more valuable together. On the other hand, in auctions, grouped items often don't sell well. I have gotten some incredible bargains by buying lots. Some of it depends on the lot. Some buyers only want one of the items, so they aren't willing to pay a fair price for the set.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> I sell $150-$600 items.  Nothing gets me more mad than NPB.  8 days out of circulation?  eBay should allow us to close the dispute after 4 days total.  How many buyers pay after the dispute is opened?  None of mine since they started the 4/4 dispute process.  Just make it 4 days total.  Or allow us to decide after the 4 day point if we want to accept the payment or not.


I have had about half of my NPB pay after the case is opened, including the buyer who insisted that it wasn't her that bid on my item. 

Now I have a buyer who has already told me she isn't going to pay and I still have to wait 4 days to do a mutual cancellation and then worry that she won't agree to it and I'll be stuck with the fees.

Maybe ebay wants to drag out the process so they can hang on to our fees longer.


----------



## whateve

My problem is that I would like to use a credit card for my ebay purchases but Paypal won't let me because I always have money in my Paypal account from sales. What is the solution to this? Can I have another Paypal account for purchases?


----------



## noshoepolish

You can select buyer changed mind for a mutual if you want.  I just did one on a clothing item.  Buyer contacted me after I accepted the offer stating she thought it might be too small.

Let her know the process first to see if she will agree to it.  If she responds then go ahead.




whateve said:


> I have had about half of my NPB pay after the case is opened, including the buyer who insisted that it wasn't her that bid on my item.
> 
> Now I have a buyer who has already told me she isn't going to pay and I still have to wait 4 days to do a mutual cancellation and then worry that she won't agree to it and I'll be stuck with the fees.
> 
> Maybe ebay wants to drag out the process so they can hang on to our fees longer.


----------



## mang0

whateve said:


> My problem is that I would like to use a credit card for my ebay purchases but Paypal won't let me because I always have money in my Paypal account from sales. What is the solution to this? Can I have another Paypal account for purchases?



I don't see why you couldn't have two Paypal accounts.  But what is your reasoning for keeping a Paypal balance?  I generally xfer my money lightning quick out of there when my funds become available-- I don't give Paypal any reason to hold onto my funds longer than they should.  

Paypal says you can have one personal and one premier Paypal account, each with a separate bank account and e-mail address.


----------



## noshoepolish

I have 2 accounts.  I have one for purchases only and one for ebay payments received and ebay listing & FVF, etc.

I have a spearate bank account at another bank.  I originally opened it to save money on cashing in coins.  I kept it open.  Now I use it for property taxes and for pension income.

One good reason for it is if a buyer has your account frozen, you can still buy with the other account while the issue is being resolved.




whateve said:


> My problem is that I would like to use a credit card for my ebay purchases but Paypal won't let me because I always have money in my Paypal account from sales. What is the solution to this? Can I have another Paypal account for purchases?


----------



## Bratty1919

whateve said:


> My problem is that I would like to use a credit card for my ebay purchases but Paypal won't let me because I always have money in my Paypal account from sales. What is the solution to this? Can I have another Paypal account for purchases?


If you pay it off before interest accrues, Bill me Later can actually work.


----------



## whateve

Bratty1919 said:


> If you pay it off before interest accrues, Bill me Later can actually work.


This is the trap I have gotten myself into. Every month my promotional offers are expiring and I am trying to accrue enough money in my Paypal account to pay it off each month, which is why I don't want to use my Paypal balance for purchases that are under $100 (which is the limit to get the 6 month financing). I won an auction the other day and I didn't pay for it immediately because I was trying to find another item to buy just to raise it up over $100. 

I am also worried that if I lose an ebay dispute, I won't have the credit card dispute option to fall back on with Bill me Later.

I think I have it solved now. I set up another Paypal account. Let's hope it works.


----------



## Sands77

What is Bonanza please?


----------



## uadjit

Sands77 said:


> What is Bonanza please?


http://www.bonanza.com


----------



## whateve

I had a buyer who had the wrong address in her Paypal when she paid. So I refunded her and told her to update her address. She waited 3 days for the refund to make it back to her Paypal account. Now she wants to pay again but can't figure it out. I sent her an invoice but she hasn't acknowledged receiving it. Then I told her to go to her purchase history and pay from there but I'm not sure that option will show for her. What else can I tell her?


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I had a buyer who had the wrong address in her Paypal when she paid. So I refunded her and told her to update her address. She waited 3 days for the refund to make it back to her Paypal account. Now she wants to pay again but can't figure it out. I sent her an invoice but she hasn't acknowledged receiving it. Then I told her to go to her purchase history and pay from there but I'm not sure that option will show for her. What else can I tell her?


You can make a new listing and let her buy it again but she needs to make sure that she has the correct address in PayPal before she does. If you do that you should probably cancel the invoice you sent first so she doesn't pay twice.


----------



## glitterpear83

I bought a bag recently that was used (which I'm ok with) but when I received it there are some marks on it.  Looks like colour transfer from a dark jacket/jeans.  Neither the photos nor description on the listing mention the marks.  I do like the bag & want to keep it (husband thinks we can clean it up) but I was considering asking for a partial refund as it wasn't disclosed in the listing.  However I understand that there are a lot of buyers who ask for partial refunds to try & scam money out of sellers... :\  I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## uadjit

rynamyn said:


> I bought a bag recently that was used (which I'm ok with) but when I received it there are some marks on it. Looks like colour transfer from a dark jacket/jeans. Neither the photos nor description on the listing mention the marks. I do like the bag & want to keep it (husband thinks we can clean it up) but I was considering asking for a partial refund as it wasn't disclosed in the listing. However I understand that there are a lot of buyers who ask for partial refunds to try & scam money out of sellers... :\ I'm not sure what to do.


If you think the price was decent for the condition you got it in then I wouldn't stir up a hornet's nest. 

You can offer to send pictures and request a partial refund. Maybe your seller is reasonable and just missed the color transfer. I mean, if you just got it it obviously isn't from _your _jeans. If you do decide to contact the seller for a refund I would be prepared to return the bag if need be. Either it's worth the price _to you_ or it isn't, regardless of what the listing said.

That's how I deal with buying on eBay/Bonz, anyway.


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> You can make a new listing and let her buy it again but she needs to make sure that she has the correct address in PayPal before she does. If you do that you should probably cancel the invoice you sent first so she doesn't pay twice.


I thought of this but I think that if she can't figure out how to pay I bet she won't handle the cancel transaction properly and I'll end up paying double fees.

How do you cancel an invoice?


----------



## glitterpear83

uadjit said:


> If you think the price was decent for the condition you got it in then I wouldn't stir up a hornet's nest.
> 
> You can offer to send pictures and request a partial refund. Maybe your seller is reasonable and just missed the color transfer. I mean, if you just got it it obviously isn't from _your _jeans. If you do decide to contact the seller for a refund I would be prepared to return the bag if need be. Either it's worth the price _to you_ or it isn't, regardless of what the listing said.
> 
> That's how I deal with buying on eBay/Bonz, anyway.



That sounds reasonable.  I'll see what the seller thinks.  The price was pretty cheap but still I don't think I would have bid as much if the marks were visible in the pictures.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I thought of this but I think that if she can't figure out how to pay I bet she won't handle the cancel transaction properly and I'll end up paying double fees.
> 
> How do you cancel an invoice?


 This is what PP help says:

"

Log in to your PayPal account.
Click *History *at the top of the page.
Click *Cancel *under *Order status/Actions* next to the transaction you want to cancel.
Click *Yes*. "
Well, you have a point, but you can get your fees back as long as she doesn't deny the request. Even if she doesn't respond you can close it out yourself after a week.


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> This is what PP help says:
> 
> "
> 
> Log in to your PayPal account.
> Click *History *at the top of the page.
> Click *Cancel *under *Order status/Actions* next to the transaction you want to cancel.
> Click *Yes*. "
> Well, you have a point, but you can get your fees back as long as she doesn't deny the request. Even if she doesn't respond you can close it out yourself after a week.


Thank you. I just sent her a message asking her if she wanted me to relist it. She didn't seem to understand that the listing ended the minute she clicked buy it now.


----------



## glitterpear83

rynamyn said:


> I bought a bag recently that was used (which I'm ok with) but when I received it there are some marks on it.  Looks like colour transfer from a dark jacket/jeans.  Neither the photos nor description on the listing mention the marks.  I do like the bag & want to keep it (husband thinks we can clean it up) but I was considering asking for a partial refund as it wasn't disclosed in the listing.  However I understand that there are a lot of buyers who ask for partial refunds to try & scam money out of sellers... :\  I'm not sure what to do.



Well, after communicating with the seller I've decided to just keep the bag as is.  The seller was really passive-aggressive in their replies (I was very polite) & keeps denying there are any marks & the bag is in perfect condition etc etc.  I worried that if I returned it they would say I put the marks there or something :\  But I do like the bag a lot & therefore will keep it & try to clean it up myself!


----------



## whateve

Does anyone know what Ebay sends NPBs after you open a case? I'd like to know how convincing it is. I just had a buyer pay after I opened a NPB case and now I am worried that she will be vindictive about being coerced into paying.


----------



## whateve

Should I wait a few days before I ship things to the East Coast because of the hurricane?


----------



## chinableu

whateve said:


> Should I wait a few days before I ship things to the East Coast because of the hurricane?



I'm not.


----------



## tutushopper

whateve said:


> Does anyone know what Ebay sends NPBs after you open a case? I'd like to know how convincing it is. I just had a buyer pay after I opened a NPB case and now I am worried that she will be vindictive about being coerced into paying.



I have no idea since I've never not paid right away, but I have had them sent to others since I started selling off a few things, and some have paid and some have not.  Luckily, no vindictiveness so far on any of those that finally paid, but they never left feedback either.


----------



## tutushopper

whateve said:


> Should I wait a few days before I ship things to the East Coast because of the hurricane?



I would not wait, but I'm sure if there is any problem, then things will be held at a distribution center if mail ends up not able to go out due to storm related issues.  Does that old saying about the mail still apply:  through rain and sleet and snow the mail will go out (or something like that)? 

I have a box going to NYC and I'm shipping it out; hopefully it will bring a ray of sunshine to the recipient.


----------



## chinableu

tutushopper said:


> I would not wait, but I'm sure if there is any problem, then things will be held at a distribution center if mail ends up not able to go out due to storm related issues.  Does that old saying about the mail still apply:  through rain and sleet and snow the mail will go out (or something like that)?
> 
> I have a box going to NYC and I'm shipping it out; *hopefully it will bring a ray of sunshine to the recipient*.





So sweet!


----------



## Tracy

I have a quick ebay/USPS question:  I ordered something on ebay, I got a shipping notice on 10/19.  I can track it but there are no results it just says this: 
*The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on October 19, 2012 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.*

That means the seller hasn't brought it to the PO, right?  Once it arrives at the PO it's scanned and tracking would be updated.  Right? 
The seller is telling me the package must be lost.  I think it's BS but I may be wrong.
Help and thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

Tracy said:


> I have a quick ebay/USPS question:  I ordered something on ebay, I got a shipping notice on 10/19.  I can track it but there are no results it just says this:
> *The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on October 19, 2012 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.*
> 
> That means the seller hasn't brought it to the PO, right?  Once it arrives at the PO it's scanned and tracking would be updated.  Right?
> The seller is telling me the package must be lost.  I think it's BS but I may be wrong.
> Help and thanks!


If it's a DC #, it very well could have been sent, and just not have been scanned. Having said that, it has been ten days since 'shipment', so you could file an INR case if you don't think it's going to show up.


----------



## uadjit

Tracy said:


> I have a quick ebay/USPS question: I ordered something on ebay, I got a shipping notice on 10/19. I can track it but there are no results it just says this:
> *The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on October 19, 2012 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.*
> 
> That means the seller hasn't brought it to the PO, right? Once it arrives at the PO it's scanned and tracking would be updated. Right?
> The seller is telling me the package must be lost. I think it's BS but I may be wrong.
> Help and thanks!


Many packages aren't scanned on arrival at the PO for whatever reason. But whether it was never sent or it's lost the seller needs to either track it down for you or refund your money. Just throwing their hands up and saying "it's lost" doesn't cut it.

Oh, have you tried copying the DC# and tracking it on the usps website? For some reason eBay's tracking system doesn't show results properly sometimes but you can see the full tracking info on www.usps.com. Worth a try, at least.


----------



## Tracy

Bratty1919 said:


> If it's a DC #, it very well could have been sent, and just not have been scanned. Having said that, it has been ten days since 'shipment', so you could file an INR case if you don't think it's going to show up.



That's what the seller said too but they have a neutral feedback for allegedly not shipping, saying it was lost and then miraculously the original # showed up in tracking.



uadjit said:


> Many packages aren't scanned on arrival at the PO for whatever reason. But whether it was never sent or it's lost the seller needs to either track it down for you or refund your money. Just throwing their hands up and saying "it's lost" doesn't cut it.
> 
> Oh, have you tried copying the DC# and tracking it on the usps website? For some reason eBay's tracking system doesn't show results properly sometimes but you can see the full tracking info on www.usps.com. Worth a try, at least.



They are contacting USPS and said today they will reship if they are no help.  And, yeah I did track on usps.com w/ no results.

Thank you both for responding!!


----------



## uadjit

Tracy said:


> That's what the seller said too but they have a neutral feedback for allegedly not shipping, saying it was lost and then miraculously the original # showed up in tracking.
> 
> 
> 
> They are contacting USPS and said today they will reship if they are no help. And, yeah I did track on usps.com w/ no results.
> 
> Thank you both for responding!!


 Well, if you and/or the seller are anywhere the NE US it'll probably be impossible to track anything down for the next few days due to Sandy. In any case, just make sure your 45 days post-payment for filing a PP case doesn't expire before this issue is resolved. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tracy

uadjit said:


> Well, if you and/or the seller are anywhere the NE US it'll probably be impossible to track anything down for the next few days due to Sandy. In any case, just make sure your 45 days post-payment for filing a PP case doesn't expire before this issue is resolved.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!  If I have to file a claim should I file w/ ebay, PP or both?


----------



## uadjit

Tracy said:


> Thanks! If I have to file a claim should I file w/ ebay, PP or both?


Rumor has it eBay is more generous but I have never filed an eBay claim so I don't know the process firsthand.


----------



## Tracy

uadjit said:


> Rumor has it eBay is more generous but I have never filed an eBay claim so I don't know the process firsthand.



That's what I heard too.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi, I need some advice on how to deal with this buyer. I sold a top in very good condition for like 2 &#8364;. Retail price was around 50 &#8364;. Shipping cost was 6 &#8364; that includes stamp cost + tracking # (5 &#8364; ) plus the padded envelope that I have to buy. I did not accept PP in my listing (allowed here). AFTER action end, the buyer contacted me asking for Paypal and also saying if she could pay only 5 &#8364; for shipping. I let her know that I don't have any envelope to "recycle" ATM so I have to buy one so shipping is 6 &#8364; as stated in the listing. She wrote again this morning that she is going to pay within minutes and again asking to pay only 5 &#8364; for shipping. Again I let her know that I have to buy the envelope. I'm afraid she's just leave me a neg FB so I also let her know that I'm willing to send her a cancellation request if she's not happy with the shipping cost.  What I should do? TIA


----------



## Danster570

This is not an authenticate this post, I really need to know what bag this is..

If anyone recognizes it will you please let me know?




Thanks for any replies you guys r great


----------



## mang0

Danster570 said:


> This is not an authenticate this post, I really need to know what bag this is..
> 
> If anyone recognizes it will you please let me know?
> 
> View attachment 1930809
> 
> 
> Thanks for any replies you guys r great



So... you're looking for the LV identification thread?  
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/identify-this-lv-207413.html


----------



## noshoepolish

You cannot file with both.



Tracy said:


> Thanks! If I have to file a claim should I file w/ ebay, PP or both?


----------



## GirlnGT3

hi i'm a newbie and wondering if i can post a non ebay purchase case on here?


----------



## IrisCole

GirlnGT3 said:


> hi i'm a newbie and wondering if i can post a non ebay purchase case on here?



When you say "case" do you mean a claim or PP case that you've had to file?


----------



## Tracy

noshoepolish said:


> You cannot file with both.



Thanks!  Strangely my package showed up on Oct. 31.  The tracking jumped from Oct. 19 to the 31st.


----------



## uadjit

GirlnGT3 said:


> hi i'm a newbie and wondering if i can post a non ebay purchase case on here?


 Go ahead and share and we'll see if we can be of any help to you.

@Tracy - Glad to hear your package showed up! Sometimes they get lost in a sorting center or something and found weeks later. It has happened to my packages (both sending and receiving) a few times.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Hello all!

Sadly I made a bad purchase directly thru PP earlier today. The authenticity has been questioned by our TPF experts and the seller refuses to send any additional pix to clarify. I've asked the seller kindly for a refund. 

Here is my latest reply from the seller.."I already posted my bag in ebay and once the funds gets in i will resend to u.  It's just funny that I went personally to the store and got the bag and it is still being questioned.  I already relisted so I prefer to refund u back.  Sorry." 

And..."They r (meaning the funds were instant transfer via my own PP balance) but I withdrew and Im no where near my house to do it on my computer.  Im doing everything via my phone.  I will go home and if There's a refund tab, ill give it right back to u."

I checked and seller has relisted the item on Ebay. What should my next step be? How long should I wait till I file in my PP resolution center? How long should I give the seller to refund?

I've never gone thru this before...:cry:


----------



## Bratty1919

Omaha_2072 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Sadly I made a bad purchase directly thru PP earlier today. The authenticity has been questioned by our TPF experts and the seller refuses to send any additional pix to clarify. I've asked the seller kindly for a refund.
> 
> Here is my latest reply from the seller.."I already posted my bag in ebay and once the funds gets in i will resend to u.  It's just funny that I went personally to the store and got the bag and it is still being questioned.  I already relisted so I prefer to refund u back.  Sorry."
> 
> And..."They r (meaning the funds were instant transfer via my own PP balance) but I withdrew and Im no where near my house to do it on my computer.  Im doing everything via my phone.  I will go home and if There's a refund tab, ill give it right back to u."
> 
> I checked and seller has relisted the item on Ebay. What should my next step be? How long should I wait till I file in my PP resolution center? How long should I give the seller to refund?
> 
> I've never gone thru this before...:cry:


Given that the seller seems to be trying to string you along, I wouldn't wait to file. Especially since eBay/PayPal can access your messages if need be (which should help in this case).


----------



## abs914

I opened an unpaid item case on Oct 31 and I read you need to wait 4 days before the case can be closed.  So now it's November 4, and when I click on "close case", it asks "Have you received payment from this buyer?".  There's two options - yes and no.  I can only click yes.  The no option isn't highlighted so I can't even click it.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## Omaha_2072

Seller sent me message saying they have refunded. And this message is now showing in my PP account...

Date:Nov 4, 2012
Time:15:04:53 PST
Statusending until Wednesday, November 7, 2012  What's this?Your refund will be pending for 3-5 business days until it clears.

Subject:	
*********** has just sent you $**** USD with PayPal


So I should be okay now right?




Bratty1919 said:


> Given that the seller seems to be trying to string you along, I wouldn't wait to file. Especially since eBay/PayPal can access your messages if need be (which should help in this case).


----------



## noshoepolish

You may have to wait another hour or 2.

It has to be 96 hours and 1 minute after the case was opened.



abs914 said:


> I opened an unpaid item case on Oct 31 and I read you need to wait 4 days before the case can be closed.  So now it's November 4, and when I click on "close case", it asks "Have you received payment from this buyer?".  There's two options - yes and no.  I can only click yes.  The no option isn't highlighted so I can't even click it.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## CPA

I am a seller and the buyer purchase the item but have not paid yet after 5 days,  ebay send me an invoice for the fees,   Can I get a refund since the buyer have not paid yet?  In case the buyer never pays,  can I request for a refund for fees.  I am new as an ebay seller.  Thanks a bunch for your help.


----------



## CPA

Danster570 said:


> This is not an authenticate this post, I really need to know what bag this is..
> 
> If anyone recognizes it will you please let me know?
> 
> View attachment 1930809
> 
> 
> Thanks for any replies you guys r great



Tivoli gm


----------



## Yikkie

Does anyone know how soon Paypal generally processes the refund for SNAD items once online tracking shows that item has been delivered and signed for? Do I need to proactively follow up?


----------



## jeya13

Can I get tips on how to start selling on Bonanza? Or is there a beginners list somewhere? I have only ever purchased on ebay, not sold, but I have tons of  positive selling feedback on a few various parenting boards. Any tips with how to get started are appreciated, I have lots to sell! Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

jeya13 said:


> Can I get tips on how to start selling on Bonanza? Or is there a beginners list somewhere? I have only ever purchased on ebay, not sold, but I have tons of positive selling feedback on a few various parenting boards. Any tips with how to get started are appreciated, I have lots to sell! Thanks!


 The best way is just to get your booth set up and start listing! Is there anything in particular you're having trouble with?


----------



## jeya13

My main question is should I mention the sites where I've sold (a lot) over the past six years and list my usernames there so people can search my FB? I've been looking at lots of listings and don't see anyone else having done this, but can't find anywhere that says it's prohibited. Maybe I missed it somewhere?


----------



## uadjit

jeya13 said:
			
		

> My main question is should I mention the sites where I've sold (a lot) over the past six years and list my usernames there so people can search my FB? I've been looking at lots of listings and don't see anyone else having done this, but can't find anywhere that says it's prohibited. Maybe I missed it somewhere?



It's not prohibited. You can even import from eBay and Etsy. It's not a bad idea. I say go ahead and do it!


----------



## whateve

I just put up a bunch of listings selling Christmas ornaments and I got the message that they were duplicate listings and wouldn't be visible until my first listing got bids. But each ornament is different so they aren't duplicates. That message isn't showing on my seller page anymore. How do I find out if all of my listings are visible?


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, what is - in your opinion - the best way to send an item to Russia? I have two options: insured registered mail or insured EMS? TIA!


----------



## Skittle

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, what is - in your opinion - the best way to send an item to Russia? I have two options: insured registered mail or insured EMS? TIA!



I think that EMS is best. I haven't used registered for international shipping because I heard that it can take a long time, plus some people mentioned that they never got tracking outside US, and when they inquired they were told that USPS cannot guarantee the registered option outside US. I don't know if that's accurate. It happened to me though, on a package sent from France, because the PO didn't understand what "Avis de Reception" meant. So I didn't sign at delivery.

I sent a package to Russia one time using EMS, and I haven't had any problems. It reached the destination in about a week and I got the signature confirmation required. The buyer then left positive feedback and dinged my shipping DSR (4 stars instead of 5), because he thought that $50 was too expensive. So I don't ship to Russia anymore.


----------



## nillacobain

Skittle said:


> I think that EMS is best. I haven't used registered for international shipping because I heard that it can take a long time, plus some people mentioned that they never got tracking outside US, and when they inquired they were told that USPS cannot guarantee the registered option outside US. I don't know if that's accurate. It happened to me though, on a package sent from France, *because the PO didn't understand what "Avis de Reception" meant. So I didn't sign at delivery.*
> 
> I sent a package to Russia one time using EMS, and I haven't had any problems. It reached the destination in about a week and I got the signature confirmation required. The buyer then left positive feedback and dinged my shipping DSR (4 stars instead of 5), because he thought that $50 was too expensive. So I don't ship to Russia anymore.



Thank you for your reply.I will send an (insured) EMS then. 

*That happens to me a lot! I send Registered Mail with a/r but I never get back the postcard (signature confirmation) even if I pay for that service. Argh!*


----------



## kenzibray

My iPhone 4 sold as a buy it now. I had been in communication with the buyer prior to his purchase. He does have low feedback. It says checkout has been complete but eBay shows payment pending. Nothing in PayPal yet. How long does this take ? Never had this happen before. It usually processes right away.


----------



## uadjit

kenzibray said:
			
		

> My iPhone 4 sold as a buy it now. I had been in communication with the buyer prior to his purchase. He does have low feedback. It says checkout has been complete but eBay shows payment pending. Nothing in PayPal yet. How long does this take ? Never had this happen before. It usually processes right away.



Could be he had trouble with his Paypal payment or something. Whatever you do, don't shop until you see a cleared payment in your PP account (not just an email). iPhones are just about the highest fraud category on eBay. You really have to be careful.

Something similar has happened to me before when pp was verifying buyers' payments but I got an explanation email from PP and there were pending transactions in my pp account. It took exactly 24 hours.


----------



## whateve

kenzibray said:


> My iPhone 4 sold as a buy it now. I had been in communication with the buyer prior to his purchase. He does have low feedback. It says checkout has been complete but eBay shows payment pending. Nothing in PayPal yet. How long does this take ? Never had this happen before. It usually processes right away.



If he paid with an echeck, it could take days.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:
			
		

> If he paid with an echeck, it could take days.



That should show a little hourglass icon in her eBay transactions and a PP transaction would show up in her summary, should.


----------



## kenzibray

whateve said:
			
		

> If he paid with an echeck, it could take days.






			
				uadjit said:
			
		

> That should show a little hourglass icon in her eBay transactions and a PP transaction would show up in her summary, should.



I do have an hourglass in my eBay summary but nothing in PayPal. I figured it was something along these lines but I just thought its check. I know you can also pay with a card via PP without actually having a PayPal acct so maybe that could take longer too ?


----------



## whateve

I bought a purse that was not as described. It has ink marks and stains on the outside and the bottom is pretty worn looking. The listing didn't have any description but had pictures of some ink marks on the inside only. I sent a message to the seller and when she didn't respond after 5 days, I opened a case. Then she responded with this message: "Sorry so late responding. There was not any stains on the bag when I sent it, other than the ink marks on the inside."

Do I respond to this since I already opened a case? What do I say? At what point do I escalate?


----------



## nillacobain

Anyone knows how many days Ebay gives you to appeal a claim decision (in buyer's favor)? TIA!


----------



## mang0

kenzibray said:


> I do have an hourglass in my eBay summary but nothing in PayPal. I figured it was something along these lines but I just thought its check. I know you can also pay with a card via PP without actually having a PayPal acct so maybe that could take longer too ?



Does it say anything in particular when you mouseover the hourglass icon?


----------



## kenzibray

mang0 said:
			
		

> Does it say anything in particular when you mouseover the hourglass icon?



I believe it says something about payment processing through PayPal


----------



## mang0

kenzibray said:


> I believe it says something about payment processing through PayPal




Ah yeah, sounds like probably an echeck, then.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi. Quick question. A friend got a neg for an item stuck in customs. Can he put the tracking number into the reply to feedback. The buyer has already been given full details on where their item is & is just being unreasonable.


----------



## mang0

shinymagpie said:


> Hi. Quick question. A friend got a neg for an item stuck in customs. Can he put the tracking number into the reply to feedback. The buyer has already been given full details on where their item is & is just being unreasonable.



If the comment specifically refers to delays in customs, he can actually get it removed.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/feedback-removal.html

I'm not sure if he will be able to get it removed if the comment just references something about slow shipping, but it's worth a try.  He can put the tracking number in a response without being penalized though.


----------



## shinymagpie

shinymagpie said:
			
		

> Hi. Quick question. A friend got a neg for an item stuck in customs. Can he put the tracking number into the reply to feedback. The buyer has already been given full details on where their item is & is just being unreasonable.






			
				mang0 said:
			
		

> If the comment specifically refers to delays in customs, he can actually get it removed.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/feedback-removal.html
> 
> I'm not sure if he will be able to get it removed if the comment just references something about slow shipping, but it's worth a try.  He can put the tracking number in a response without being penalized though.



Thanks Mang0!


----------



## Jayne1

I'm about to send a 2nd chance offer (after just 4 days of the original winner not responding to any of my emails.)

I'm going to give this new buyer a 3 day window.

What if my original buyer comes back from wherever and sends a payment... or it that impossible to do since I already sent a 2nd chance offer to someone else?


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> I'm about to send a 2nd chance offer (after just 4 days of the original winner not responding to any of my emails.)
> 
> I'm going to give this new buyer a 3 day window.
> 
> What if my original buyer comes back from wherever and sends a payment... or it that impossible to do since I already sent a 2nd chance offer to someone else?



You're going to want to file a NPB against the first buyer (the one that didn't pay).  You'll have to wait 4 more days to close the NPB case against the first buyer before sending a second chance offer to the second buyer.  If you sell the item to the second buyer before opening/closing the NPB case and the first buyer decides to pay, you'll be in trouble because you won't have the item to sell them anymore (which means they can give you low DSRs and leave you negative feedback).


----------



## Jayne1

mang0 said:


> You're going to want to file a NPB against the first buyer (the one that didn't pay).  You'll have to wait 4 more days to close the NPB case against the first buyer before sending a second chance offer to the second buyer.  If you sell the item to the second buyer before opening/closing the NPB case and the first buyer decides to pay, you'll be in trouble because you won't have the item to sell them anymore (which means they can give you low DSRs and leave you negative feedback).



Oh no, I just did both -- how can ebay let me do that?  I was able to make the 2nd chance offer before opening a case.

Should I close the case against the non-paying buying?  I was hoping to get the 2nd chance offer while she still might want it and before she buys something else...

Any suggestions as to what do do now?


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> Oh no, I just did both -- how can ebay let me do that?
> 
> Should I close the case against the non-paying buying?  I was hoping to get the 2nd chance offer while she still might want it and before she buys something else...
> 
> Any suggestions as to what do do now?



You are able to do that because some people have multiples of an item and decide to sell to lower bidder(s) as well as the top bidder.

Since you've already sent your second chance offer, the only thing you can do now is hope that your first buyer doesn't end up paying for the item before the case against him/her is closed.  If both buyers end up paying for the item, you'll just have to contact one of them apologizing profusely and telling them the item has already been sold-- hopefully they will accept a mutual cancellation so you can get your fees back.

Oh yeah, and you'll want to close the NPB case as soon as possible (as early as 4 days after you open it) to make sure the first buyer cannot pay you or leave you feedback anymore.


----------



## Jayne1

mang0 said:


> You are able to do that because some people have multiples of an item and decide to sell to lower bidder(s) as well as the top bidder.
> 
> Since you've already sent your second chance offer, the only thing you can do now is hope that your first buyer doesn't end up paying for the item before the case against him/her is closed.  If both buyers end up paying for the item, you'll just have to contact one of them apologizing profusely and telling them the item has already been sold-- hopefully they will accept a mutual cancellation so you can get your fees back.
> 
> Oh yeah, and you'll want to close the NPB case as soon as possible (as early as 4 days after you open it) to make sure the first buyer cannot pay you or leave you feedback anymore.


It says I can close the case now -- what if I do?  Why do I have to wait 4 more days?


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> Oh no, I just did both -- how can ebay let me do that?  I was able to make the 2nd chance offer before opening a case.
> 
> Should I close the case against the non-paying buying?  I was hoping to get the 2nd chance offer while she still might want it and before she buys something else...
> 
> Any suggestions as to what do do now?



Oh, and I should clarify.  Don't close the unpaid item case until either your buyer pays you or 4 days have passed since you opened the case and you can get your fees back.  Otherwise, you won't be able to open another one.


----------



## Jayne1

mang0 said:


> Oh, and I should clarify.  Don't close the unpaid item case until either your buyer pays you or 4 days have passed since you opened the case and you can get your fees back.  Otherwise, you won't be able to open another one.


You just answered the question I was asking...

ebay doesn't really clarify this, do they. So in 4 days, I must close the case. Then I will not be charged a FVF?

4 days to the hour?

Maybe I should rescind my 2nd chance offer and not worry for 4 days. Can I do that?


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> It says I can close the case now -- what if I do?  Why do I have to wait 4 more days?



You can close the case now to get your fees back already?  When did you open it?  You can only file NPB 4 days after your sale date, and then eBay gives the buyer another 4 days to pay, so you can close the case and get your fees back as early as 8 days after the sale date if the buyer doesn't pay.  I assumed you had just opened the case against your buyer, but if you can already close the case *and get your fees back*, then you should do so.

Just make sure it doesn't say you're closing the case because your buyer has paid you.


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> You just answered the question I was asking...
> 
> ebay doesn't really clarify this, do they. So in 4 days, I must close the case. Then I will not be charged a FVF?
> 
> 4 days to the hour?
> 
> Maybe I should rescind my 2nd chance offer and not worry for 4 days. Can I do that?



Yeah, it's 4 days on the dot.  So for example, if you sold your item on Nov. 10 at 2:05 pm, you can open an unpaid item case on Nov. 14 at 2:05 pm, and then you can close that case and get your fees back on Nov. 18 at 2:05 pm.

Yes, you can end your second chance offer.  I believe eBay lists it as a BIN auction that is only available to that one buyer, so you should be able to end it and then re-offer once your case is closed.  (I've never actually worked with second chance offers before, but I just looked it up and it seems that you can do that to protect yourself in case your first buyer decides to pay.)


----------



## Jayne1

mang0 said:


> You can close the case now to get your fees back already?  When did you open it?  You can only file NPB 4 days after your sale date, and then eBay gives the buyer another 4 days to pay, so you can close the case and get your fees back as early as 8 days after the sale date if the buyer doesn't pay.  I assumed you had just opened the case against your buyer, but if you can already close the case *and get your fees back*, then you should do so.
> 
> Just make sure it doesn't say you're closing the case because your buyer has paid you.


It just says  'Unpaid item case open &#8211; awaiting payment' and that I can close the case... in a 'take action' drop down menu.

It also doesn't say anywhere that I must close it after 4 days.


----------



## Jayne1

mang0 said:


> Yeah, it's 4 days on the dot.  So for example, if you sold your item on Nov. 10 at 2:05 pm, you can open an unpaid item case on Nov. 14 at 2:05 pm, and then you can close that case and get your fees back on Nov. 18 at 2:05 pm.
> 
> *Yes, you can end your second chance offer.  I believe eBay lists it as a BIN auction that is only available to that one buyer, so you should be able to end it and then re-offer once your case is closed.*  (I've never actually worked with second chance offers before, but I just looked it up and it seems that you can do that to protect yourself in case your first buyer decides to pay.)


I ended it.  I'm kind of sad, because maybe she would have wanted it. 

Oh well, it's best to do things in the proper order.


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> It just says  'Unpaid item case open &#8211; awaiting payment' and that I can close the case... in a 'take action' drop down menu.
> 
> It also doesn't say anywhere that I must close it after 4 days.





Jayne1 said:


> I ended it.  I'm kind of sad, because maybe she would have wanted it.
> 
> Oh well, it's best to do things in the proper order.



If you were to attempt to close the case right now, you would see two options to select.  One, that they have paid already, or two, that they didn't pay.  If 4 days haven't passed since you opened the case, the second option would be greyed out.

You might send a message to the second buyer as well and tell them what happened so they're not confused as to why you made them an offer and then retracted it.  Sometimes that pisses people off, but you did what I would have done in your case.


----------



## Jayne1

mang0 said:


> If you were to attempt to close the case right now, you would see two options to select.  One, that they have paid already, or two, that they didn't pay.  If 4 days haven't passed since you opened the case, the second option would be greyed out.
> 
> You might send a message to the second buyer as well and tell them what happened so they're not confused as to why you made them an offer and then retracted it.  Sometimes that pisses people off, but you did what I would have done in your case.


Thanks so much- you have been so much help!  

Where does it say the time I opened the NPB case?  I want to close it as soon as I can...


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks so much- you have been so much help!
> 
> Where does it say the time I opened the NPB case?  I want to close it as soon as I can...



From what I've read, eBay doesn't actually include information on when you opened the case.  I don't have an unpaid item case open right now, so I can't verify that.  However, I do believe they send you an email when you open a case, so if you accept emails from eBay, you should be able to see when you opened the case.

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## Jayne1

mang0 said:


> From what I've read, eBay doesn't actually include information on when you opened the case.  I don't have an unpaid item case open right now, so I can't verify that.  However, I do believe they send you an email when you open a case, so if you accept emails from eBay, you should be able to see when you opened the case.
> 
> No problem, glad to help.


Ebay hasn't sent an email yet and it's been almost 2 hours... I'll just write everything down in my calendar.

I wrote a nice email to my 2nd chance offer lady explaining what I did. I'm supposed to be doing tother things, but I had to clean up my ebay mess. 

Again -- thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> Ebay hasn't sent an email yet and it's been almost 2 hours... I'll just write everything down in my calendar.
> 
> I wrote a nice email to my 2nd chance offer lady explaining what I did. I'm supposed to be doing tother things, but I had to clean up my ebay mess.
> 
> Again -- thanks so much for all your help!



Yeah, I don't know why eBay doesn't include that stuff in the resolution center.  I've only opened 1 or 2 NPB cases, and I just end up trying every hour on the day of.  :giggles:

Hopefully once you get your first buyer sorted out, your second buyer will still want the item!    If you really wanted to get into it, you could always request your first buyer's contact information (phone number) and call them to see if they maybe forgot about payment or whatever.  I've done that once before, and the lady said she was in the process of moving and it just completely slipped her mind, but she paid the next day.  She hadn't responded to any of my eBay messages, but she was able to answer her phone!  I generally do that if the buyer has more than zero feedback and doesn't just seem like they would be a NPB..


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> I ended it.  I'm kind of sad, because maybe she would have wanted it.
> 
> Oh well, it's best to do things in the proper order.



I'm pretty sure that you won't be able to send another second chance offer to the same person after this. I just recently did a second chance offer and when I went to do another one, the person I had offered it to first was no longer on the list. However, you can contact her and if she wants it, you can make a new listing for her.

Also, if I remember correctly, you don't want to close the NPB case yourself. It will close automatically when the time is up, and you'll get your fees back.

You should have gotten an email almost immediately when you opened the case. They are generated automatically.


----------



## mang0

whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure that you won't be able to send another second chance offer to the same person after this. I just recently did a second chance offer and when I went to do another one, the person I had offered it to first was no longer on the list. However, you can contact her and if she wants it, you can make a new listing for her.
> 
> Also, if I remember correctly, you don't want to close the NPB case yourself. It will close automatically when the time is up, and you'll get your fees back.
> 
> You should have gotten an email almost immediately when you opened the case. They are generated automatically.



Unless you have the unpaid item assistant turned on, you have to do everything manually when opening/closing cases.  I don't think it's turned on by default either.


----------



## whateve

mang0 said:


> Unless you have the unpaid item assistant turned on, you have to do everything manually when opening/closing cases.  I don't think it's turned on by default either.



You're right. It closes automatically if you have unpaid item assistant turned on.


----------



## aniyaXO

Sorry if this has been asked before, but are we allowed to post about items we're currently selling on ebay here?


----------



## kenzibray

mang0 said:


> Ah yeah, sounds like probably an echeck, then.



I wonder how long those take? It says payment initiated 11-9 so it's been a week now. Will it let me know if for some reason the payment didn't go through?


----------



## Jayne1

whateve said:


> *I'm pretty sure that you won't be able to send another second chance offer to the same person after this. I just recently did a second chance offer and when I went to do another one, the person I had offered it to first was no longer on the list. However, you can contact her and if she wants it, you can make a new listing for her.*
> 
> *Also, if I remember correctly, you don't want to close the NPB case yourself. It will close automatically when the time is up, and you'll get your fees back.*
> 
> You should have gotten an email almost immediately when you opened the case. They are generated automatically.


I did send an email to the 2nd chance offer explaining why I rescinded the offer and she wrote me back and said she was interested when everything was sorted.  

I was hoping to do another 2nd chance offer but I guess I'll have to re-list?


mang0 said:


> Unless you have the unpaid item assistant turned on, you have to do everything manually when opening/closing cases.  I don't think it's turned on by default either.


Yes, as you said before, it reads that I can close it from 4 days to 32 or something and if I don't, I won't receive my FVFs back.

I still haven't received an email, but it doesn't matter since I can see it on my sold page.


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> I did send an email to the 2nd chance offer explaining why I rescinded the offer and she wrote me back and said she was interested when everything was sorted.
> 
> I was hoping to do another 2nd chance offer but I guess I'll have to re-list?



You contact her when you are ready to relist and direct her to the listing. You have at least two options: 1. You can do it as a buy it now and she can buy it immediately. The drawback is that the fees are higher for a buy it now. 2. You can list it as an auction with her bid price as the start price and end the auction early once she bids. The fees will be exactly the same as they would have been for the second chance offer. The drawback is that some buyers have trouble understanding that they don't have to wait a week for the auction to end.


----------



## Jayne1

whateve said:


> You contact her when you are ready to relist and direct her to the listing. You have at least two options: 1. You can do it as a buy it now and she can buy it immediately. The drawback is that the fees are higher for a buy it now. 2. You can list it as an auction with her bid price as the start price and end the auction early once she bids. The fees will be exactly the same as they would have been for the second chance offer. The drawback is that some buyers have trouble understanding that they don't have to wait a week for the auction to end.


Thanks! I guess I'll have to pay the price of sending the offer too soon and just direct her to a BIN.

I've never done a BIN. But I'll try it with this darn auction, since I want the thing over with.


----------



## Jahna

Isn't there some sort of "negative" if you end an auction early after someone has placed a bid? I know they say the item is "no longer available" but I guess I always thought Ebay kept track of people who do that too often...


----------



## idreamofpurses

new to this thread, I have a buyer on bonanza that does not reply to messages, sent payment by eCheck (even though I said no eChecks) and now the eCheck payment has been cancelled by PayPal since she has had insufficient funds after two attempts! And still..no replies! 

Any advice would be appreciated ...thank you!


----------



## kenzibray

idreamofpurses said:


> new to this thread, I have a buyer on bonanza that does not reply to messages, sent payment by eCheck (even though I said no eChecks) and now the eCheck payment has been cancelled by PayPal since she has had insufficient funds after two attempts! And still..no replies!
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated ...thank you!



How long has it been since the initial date of purchase? 
How long do eChecks usually take?


----------



## uadjit

Jahna said:
			
		

> Isn't there some sort of "negative" if you end an auction early after someone has placed a bid? I know they say the item is "no longer available" but I guess I always thought Ebay kept track of people who do that too often...



Yes. You owe a final value fee equivalent to what it would have been if the item had sold at the highest bid on the item at the time you end it. They just started doing this a month or so ago. You do get one free pass per year, though but obviously this should be saved for a dire situation .

@idreamofpurses - Mark the item as "unpaid" if you can under your sold items,  let Bonanza support know that the eCheck payment didn't go through and request a refund for the fees. Provide the transaction numbers from Bonz and PP. If you let them know ahead of time they are known to remove negs from bad buyers. I'd also block this person's ID.

Speaking of which, could you pm me their name and ID? I would also like to block them. TIA.


----------



## idreamofpurses

uadjit said:
			
		

> Yes. You owe a final value fee equivalent to what it would have been if the item had sold at the highest bid on the item at the time you end it. They just started doing this a month or so ago. You do get one free pass per year, though but obviously this should be saved for a dire situation .
> 
> @idreamofpurses - Mark the item as "unpaid" if you can under your sold items,  let Bonanza support know that the eCheck payment didn't go through and request a refund for the fees. Provide the transaction numbers from Bonz and PP. If you let them know ahead of time they are known to remove negs from bad buyers. I'd also block this person's ID.
> 
> Speaking of which, could you pm me their name and ID? I would also like to block them. TIA.



Message sent, thanks uadjit!


----------



## idreamofpurses

kenzibray said:
			
		

> How long has it been since the initial date of purchase?
> How long do eChecks usually take?



Hi! EChecks will take 3-5 business days to clear until the seller can receive the money. Item sold in 11/5 and messaged her to confirm sale..no reply... Messaged her to confirm her echeck payment... No reply. First attempt that PayPal tried to pay me her bank had insufficient funds. Second attempt was done today by PayPal and still insufficient so they cancelled the transaction. And messaged her again thru Bonz and email...no reply.  This is sad because I know so many of us on tpf are also on Bonz and everyone is so sweet! Frustrating ..


----------



## Jayne1

uadjit said:


> Yes. You owe a final value fee equivalent to what it would have been if the item had sold at the highest bid on the item at the time you end it. They just started doing this a month or so ago. You do get one free pass per year, though but obviously this should be saved for a dire situation .


How does this impact those of us who list on ebay and Bonz simultaneously?


----------



## uadjit

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> How does this impact those of us who list on ebay and Bonz simultaneously?



I just remove the listing from Bonz as soon as I get a bid on an item on eBay. I get push notifications from eBay so I know right away.


----------



## mang0

Jayne1 said:


> How does this impact those of us who list on ebay and Bonz simultaneously?



Another thing I do for Bonz is set my listings so I have to approve each offer.  That way there is no physical way I could sell something on Bonz that had an eBay bid on it.  If someone offers to buy something on Bonz, I immediately end the eBay listing (or make them wait if I feel like it might sell for more on eBay) and vice versa.  Saves you in those rare occurrences that you have interested parties on both sites.


----------



## uadjit

mang0 said:
			
		

> Another thing I do for Bonz is set my listings so I have to approve each offer.  That way there is no physical way I could sell something on Bonz that had an eBay bid on it.  If someone offers to buy something on Bonz, I immediately end the eBay listing (or make them wait if I feel like it might sell for more on eBay) and vice versa.  Saves you in those rare occurrences that you have interested parties on both sites.



Keep in mind that many buyers don't like this, though. Some back out of the shopping cart when they see an order must be approved (this has been discussed in the Bonz forums in the past). 

It also gives your buyers the opportunity to cancel their offer or worse not come back to pay once the order is approved.

So, if you don't have a lot of listings and you're sure you can stay on top of them I recommend not using the "order must be approved" option.


----------



## mang0

uadjit said:


> Keep in mind that many buyers don't like this, though. Some back out of the shopping cart when they see an order must be approved (this has been discussed in the Bonz forums in the past).
> 
> It also gives your buyers the opportunity to cancel their offer or worse not come back to pay once the order is approved.
> 
> So, if you don't have a lot of listings and you're sure you can stay on top of them I recommend not using the "order must be approved" option.



I guess it really depends on what you care more about.. the possibility of bad feedback or the possibility of your Bonz buyers backing out of their purchases.  Not having order approval would mean you really have to stay on top of your game to see when someone bids on your items-- not just when they win it.  Lots of people just don't have the time to or forget to check eBay that often.


----------



## uadjit

mang0 said:
			
		

> I guess it really depends on what you care more about.. the possibility of bad feedback or the possibility of your Bonz buyers backing out of their purchases.  Not having order approval would mean you really have to stay on top of your game to see when someone bids on your items-- not just when they win it.  Lots of people just don't have the time to or forget to check eBay that often.



I don't have to check eBay at all. I have the eBay app on my phone that sends me an alert when I have a bid. As soon as I get the alert I go to the Bonz listing (also on my phone) and put the item on reserve. Takes about 1 minute.


----------



## mang0

uadjit said:


> I don't have to check eBay at all. I have the eBay app on my phone that sends me an alert when I have a bid. As soon as I get the alert I go to the Bonz listing (also on my phone) and put the item on reserve. Takes about 1 minute.



Like I said, it comes down to what you care more about.    I'm not saying it's a bad idea-- just not something that some people might deem worth the risk.  Not to mention, I have all my items set to OBO on Bonz, so 90% of my buyers make some sort of offer anyway.


----------



## Gremlin

I need some advice. I bought a knockoff clarisonic type device from ebay. It hadn't come after 30 days so I contacted the seller and they said they would send a replacement. I still have not received my item but it's too late to open a dispute because it's been over 45 days since I purchased.

It's only 10 bucks so not really worth the energy however I do not want them to get away with this. I looked in their feedback and i am not the first person they have done this to. I want my damn money back. What should i do?


----------



## uadjit

Gremlin said:
			
		

> I need some advice. I bought a knockoff clarisonic type device from ebay. It hadn't come after 30 days so I contacted the seller and they said they would send a replacement. I still have not received my item but it's too late to open a dispute because it's been over 45 days since I purchased.
> 
> It's only 10 bucks so not really worth the energy however I do not want them to get away with this. I looked in their feedback and i am not the first person they have done this to. I want my damn money back. What should i do?



Can you still leave fb?


----------



## Gremlin

uadjit said:


> Can you still leave fb?



I can still leave feedback but I don't think that will help me at all in getting my money back.


----------



## uadjit

Gremlin said:
			
		

> I can still leave feedback but I don't think that will help me at all in getting my money back.



Well, it might give you some leverage. Feedback can also be removed. But if they have a lot of negs already they probably don't care. In any case, you should leave the fb now while you still can. And do not directly threaten a neg or make demands for fb as it's against policy.

As for your money, call eBay and raise a stink. Tell them that you were promised a replacement that never came and now it's past your filing deadline. If it was only $10 odds are they'll just refund you out of their own coffers.


----------



## kenzibray

What about your auctions that have bids but haven't met the reserve price just yet? Do you put the item on hold on other sites (Bonz etc)? Or wait until the reserve is met?


----------



## uadjit

kenzibray said:


> What about your auctions that have bids but haven't met the reserve price just yet? Do you put the item on hold on other sites (Bonz etc)? Or wait until the reserve is met?



I don't use reserve prices. I just start auctions at my lowest acceptable bid. You have to pay a fee for reserves and I feel like they're just a waste of time.

You should put a reserve item on hold if it has bids, though, because I think you still have to pay a FVF on the highest bid if you end it early. Even if it hasn't met the reserve price.


----------



## Chestnutty

I'm listing a pair of Louboutin on eBay today and got an offer from a Canadian buyer (I'm from the U.S.). The buyer has not yet bought luxury items on ebay since sign-up (last year), most feedbacks are from sellers of low-valued items (<$10). The buyer's offer is not bad, however I'm not sure if I should accept since a) I'll have to ship internationally, and b) more importantly, the buyer doesn't have a history of such high-valued purchases. What should I do?
I'd really appreciate any advice,


----------



## noshoepolish

I bet she will try to get you to declare for a lower value.  I would make sure they understand you only ship to Canada (for anything totaling $250 or more) USPS Express Mail and that you declare full value.

Do not accept the offer until you get a response back - send her a message first!



Chestnutty said:


> I'm listing a pair of Louboutin on eBay today and got an offer from a Canadian buyer (I'm from the U.S.). The buyer has not yet bought luxury items on ebay since sign-up (last year), most feedbacks are from sellers of low-valued items (<$10). The buyer's offer is not bad, however I'm not sure if I should accept since a) I'll have to ship internationally, and b) more importantly, the buyer doesn't have a history of such high-valued purchases. What should I do?
> I'd really appreciate any advice,


----------



## Chestnutty

noshoepolish said:


> I bet she will try to get you to declare for a lower value.  I would make sure they understand you only ship to Canada (for anything totaling $250 or more) USPS Express Mail and that you declare full value.
> 
> Do not accept the offer until you get a response back - send her a message first!


I sent the message saying what you recommended. She said she understood that and was still firm with her offer. I'm not sure if I should accept or wait 'til I have another dosmestic offer (since the listing just started last night).


----------



## Chestnutty

Chestnutty said:


> I sent the message saying what you recommended. She said she understood that and was still firm with her offer. I'm not sure if I should accept or wait 'til I have another dosmestic offer (since the listing just started last night).


Never mind, looks like the buyer is serious. Phewww! I never sold anything to foreigners before and got so paranoid :shame:.


----------



## Jayne1

mang0 said:


> Like I said, it comes down to what you care more about.    I'm not saying it's a bad idea-- just not something that some people might deem worth the risk.  Not to mention, I have all my items set to OBO on Bonz, so 90% of my buyers make some sort of offer anyway.


I don't do OBO on Bonz anymore because the offers were insulting.

It doesn't matter though because I still get offers even though, as I mentioned, I do not have an OBO set anymore.  


Chestnutty said:


> Never mind, looks like the buyer is serious. Phewww! I never sold anything to foreigners before and got so paranoid :shame:.


Not every Canadian insists that you lower the value. We are really getting a bad rap that way.

It's not difficult to ship to Canada, I have things shipped all the time!


----------



## layd3k

I posted my question in another thread but maybe I should have posted it here:

The bidder bid literally 2 seconds before my auction ended and she hasn't paid. This has never happened to me before, my bidders have always paid on time or have at least contacted me if it was going to be late. 

For this auction I have given the buyer 48 hours to pay, and still no word and the 48 hours are up in two and a half hours. What should I do? I have messaged her twice reminding her that she must pay by the certain time. Should I just send the second chance offer as soon as the 48 hours are up? What if she never responds? When should I open a non-paying bidder claim?


----------



## kenzibray

layd3k said:


> I posted my question in another thread but maybe I should have posted it here:
> 
> The bidder bid literally 2 seconds before my auction ended and she hasn't paid. This has never happened to me before, my bidders have always paid on time or have at least contacted me if it was going to be late.
> 
> For this auction I have given the buyer 48 hours to pay, and still no word and the 48 hours are up in two and a half hours. What should I do? I have messaged her twice reminding her that she must pay by the certain time. Should I just send the second chance offer as soon as the 48 hours are up? What if she never responds? When should I open a non-paying bidder claim?



I've been having this problem a lot recently. I would send her the invoice and even though buyers have more time according to eBay's policies, I believe you can open the non-paying bidder claim after 4 days. 

As far as the 2nd chance offer goes, the right thing to do would be wait until after you open the NPB case. 


Also, someone correct me if I'm wrong but can't you also cancel the transaction for a non responsive buyer? I'm not sure how that works in regards to FVFs & such.


----------



## MarneeB

layd3k said:


> I posted my question in another thread but maybe I should have posted it here:
> 
> The bidder bid literally 2 seconds before my auction ended and she hasn't paid. This has never happened to me before, my bidders have always paid on time or have at least contacted me if it was going to be late.
> 
> For this auction I have given the buyer 48 hours to pay, and still no word and the 48 hours are up in two and a half hours. What should I do? I have messaged her twice reminding her that she must pay by the certain time. Should I just send the second chance offer as soon as the 48 hours are up? What if she never responds? When should I open a non-paying bidder claim?





You have to give buyers 4 days to pay. If they don't by then you can open a dispute. I wouldn't contact them anymore til the 4 days hits. Since you've already contacted them a few times they might just be messing with you since they probably know they actually have longer than what your auction said. 
I wouldn't send a 2nd chance offer yet either. What happens if you have 2 people pay for the same item? That's just asking for negative feedback. If you have to open a dispute after 4 days, they have like another 4 days to pay. Then you can send the 2nd chance offer if the first buyer doesn't pay. Good luck!


----------



## layd3k

kenzibray said:


> I've been having this problem a lot recently. I would send her the invoice and even though buyers have more time according to eBay's policies, I believe you can open the non-paying bidder claim after 4 days.
> 
> As far as the 2nd chance offer goes, the right thing to do would be wait until after you open the NPB case.
> 
> 
> Also, someone correct me if I'm wrong but can't you also cancel the transaction for a non responsive buyer? I'm not sure how that works in regards to FVFs & such.





MarneeB said:


> You have to give buyers 4 days to pay. If they don't by then you can open a dispute. I wouldn't contact them anymore til the 4 days hits. Since you've already contacted them a few times they might just be messing with you since they probably know they actually have longer than what your auction said.
> I wouldn't send a 2nd chance offer yet either. What happens if you have 2 people pay for the same item? That's just asking for negative feedback. If you have to open a dispute after 4 days, they have like another 4 days to pay. Then you can send the 2nd chance offer if the first buyer doesn't pay. Good luck!



Thank you so much guys, I have learned a lot from the ebay forum in less than an hour! I guess I will just have to wait it out. It really irks me because this buyer has so much 'excellent' feedback saying that 'thanks for the immediate/fast payment.' As well, I always pay right away because I want my item, I guess not everyone thinks that way.


----------



## uadjit

I agree that you should not hound your buyer for payment. If they feel irritated and they do pay they may leave you less than ideal feedback.

You can cancel a transaction but you should not try to do so unless your trading partner agrees beforehand to accept the cancellation. If you send a cancellation request and they decline you will be out your fees and unable to open a NPB case.


----------



## layd3k

uadjit said:
			
		

> I agree that you should not hound your buyer for payment. If they feel irritated and they do pay they may leave you less than ideal feedback.
> 
> You can cancel a transaction but you should not try to do so unless your trading partner agrees beforehand to accept the cancellation. If you send a cancellation request and they decline you will be out your fees and unable to open a NPB case.



I am going to wait it out. From what people have said here I will not say anything more until I file the NPB notice on the fourth day. Hopefully that will prompt them to pay. I guess I will have to contact them on the eighth day. If I don't get a payment or even a response by that eighth day I  am not held responsible since I did put in the respectful effort to contact the buyer, right?


----------



## uadjit

layd3k said:


> I am going to wait it out. From what people have said here I will not say anything more until I file the NPB notice on the fourth day. Hopefully that will prompt them to pay. I guess I will have to contact them on the eighth day. If I don't get a payment or even a response by that eighth day I  am not held responsible since I did put in the respectful effort to contact the buyer, right?



On the 8th day, if they still haven't paid, you will be able to close the case. Once the case is closed they will not be able to leave you feedback. I would also block that person's user ID so they can't make any other purchases from you.


----------



## noshoepolish

The problem with filing and them paying is you have to worry about FB.  I just had one pay on the 7th day for a collectible.  I blocked him.


----------



## Bratty1919

Hi all,
So I know it's almost Thanksgiving, but I returned an item that was SNAD and tracking says the seller got it back yesterday morning. She hasn't refunded me. Should I go ahead and talk to PayPal or give her a little longer?
PS: There isn't a case open for the item; I contacted her and she agreed to the refund.


----------



## MarneeB

Bratty1919 said:


> Hi all,
> So I know it's almost Thanksgiving, but I returned an item that was SNAD and tracking says the seller got it back yesterday morning. She hasn't refunded me. Should I go ahead and talk to PayPal or give her a little longer?
> PS: There isn't a case open for the item; I contacted her and she agreed to the refund.



For me it would depend on the amount she owes. If it's not just a few dollars I would contact her and let her know I tracked the package and it's showing she received it. Then tell her to please refund as soon as she can so the transaction can be over & done with. Hopefully she'll refund right away. If she doesn't within about 2 days I would contact her again and tell her to please refund me within 24 hours or you will have to open a case with paypal. That'll get her moving. Good luck!


----------



## MarneeB

layd3k said:


> I am going to wait it out. From what people have said here I will not say anything more until I file the NPB notice on the fourth day. Hopefully that will prompt them to pay. I guess I will have to contact them on the eighth day. If I don't get a payment or even a response by that eighth day I  am not held responsible since I did put in the respectful effort to contact the buyer, right?





You don't have to contact them on the 8th day. If they don't pay, the case will be closed in your favor. I also wanted to add to block them (if you haven't yet) so they can't cause you any more headaches.


----------



## Bratty1919

MarneeB said:


> For me it would depend on the amount she owes. If it's not just a few dollars I would contact her and let her know I tracked the package and it's showing she received it. Then tell her to please refund as soon as she can so the transaction can be over & done with. Hopefully she'll refund right away. If she doesn't within about 2 days I would contact her again and tell her to please refund me within 24 hours or you will have to open a case with paypal. That'll get her moving. Good luck!



She just refunded me, but no message or anything that she had, lol. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I disputed a small purchase as SNAD and just got issued a courtesy refund. Does that mean that Ebay footed the bill or did they take the money back from the seller? I am assuming that this means I don't have to return it, right?


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:
			
		

> I disputed a small purchase as SNAD and just got issued a courtesy refund. Does that mean that Ebay footed the bill or did they take the money back from the seller? I am assuming that this means I don't have to return it, right?



"Courtesy refund" usually means that it came out of eBay's pockets. They should have given you instructions to return the item if they required it.


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> "Courtesy refund" usually means that it came out of eBay's pockets. They should have given you instructions to return the item if they required it.



Thanks. This happened to me once before and I didn't know that ebay footed the bill. I felt bad that the seller didn't get her item back but not enough to pay the postage to send it. Now I'm glad I didn't. In both cases, I had very good evidence of SNAD. Now it kind of bothers me that the seller profited from misrepresenting her item.


----------



## Jayne1

_Help!_

My NPB contacted me apologizing profusely about not paying, she was out of town.  I already opened a NPB to get my fees back, waited the proper amount of time and closed it, my SCO disappeared.   So it's been 2 weeks since she originally won.

And I still have the coat.

She wants to buy it, she sounds legit, said to look at her feedback, she's a good buyer, etc.

So what do I do now?  I want to sell this, how do I go about it?

Should I just do a BIN at her winning bid?


----------



## customx

Hi Everyone, 

This is my first post here and I've come looking for advice. I just recently started selling various items on eBay and have had a good experience so far. I sold my wife's Michael Kors purse and wallet (with her permission of course) and everything was fine. We just sold a Louis Vuitton bag tonight with BIN @ $1350. Payment was required immediately, and the buyer did pay via Paypal. BUT, this person has zero feedback and registered the eBay account this year. I logged into my PP account and it says that the payment status is completed. The buyers address is confirmed. 

I contacted the buyer and told her that I'm sending the package with signature confirmation. She lives in an apartment complex and said an office manager can sign. That to me is a big red flag. Should I be worried? I don't want an office manager signing for a package worth that much. I feel like the buyer could then claim that the package was lost. Is there any way I can ship with Fedex, UPS, or USPS and have it held at a station until the buyer shows up with ID to pick it up? I will of course insure the package as well. Ideally, I would like to cancel the transaction all together and sell it to someone with some verifiable history on eBay with positive feedback. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## uadjit

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Help!
> 
> My NPB contacted me apologizing profusely about not paying, she was out of town.  I already opened a NPB to get my fees back, waited the proper amount of time and closed it, my SCO disappeared.   So it's been 2 weeks since she originally won.
> 
> And I still have the coat.
> 
> She wants to buy it, she sounds legit, said to look at her feedback, she's a good buyer, etc.
> 
> So what do I do now?  I want to sell this, how do I go about it?
> 
> Should I just do a BIN at her winning bid?



Well, personally I wouldn't trade with someone I closed a case on but if you really want to sell it I'd put it up as fixed price with immediate payment required.


----------



## Jayne1

uadjit said:


> Well, personally I wouldn't trade with someone I closed a case on but if you really want to sell it I'd put it up as fixed price with immediate payment required.


I never thought about not doing a sale -- is it because everyone can find a computer, even if one leaves town to go to a funeral?  Or is that excuse a bit ridiculous?

Thanks for your opinion -- I appreciate it.


----------



## twin-fun

Jayne1 said:


> _Help!_
> 
> My NPB contacted me apologizing profusely about not paying, she was out of town.  I already opened a NPB to get my fees back, waited the proper amount of time and closed it, my SCO disappeared.   So it's been 2 weeks since she originally won.
> 
> And I still have the coat.
> 
> She wants to buy it, she sounds legit, said to look at her feedback, she's a good buyer, etc.
> 
> So what do I do now?  I want to sell this, how do I go about it?
> 
> Should I just do a BIN at her winning bid?



My experience has been that buyers who don't feel genuinely sorry about a mistake they made typically do not contact you to apologize. Those buyers usually bid and if they don't pay you'll never hear from them again. I would offer the coat with her bid as a buy it now option with immediate payment just as the other poster suggested. Send her the auction number or the link to the auction. If she doesn't buy it again block her and stop communicating. While I do believe that most people have access to some type of device that will connect them to the web, if she was at a funeral her mind may have been preoccupied with the death of a loved one or the task of making funeral arrangements and comforting relatives. If she truly was not interested and didn't regret her oversight do you think she would have bothered to contact you? I am a firm believer in second chances...


----------



## Bratty1919

twin-fun said:


> My experience has been that buyers who don't feel genuinely sorry about a mistake they made typically do not contact you to apologize. Those buyers usually bid and if they don't pay you'll never hear from them again. I would offer the coat with her bid as a buy it now option with immediate payment just as the other poster suggested. Send her the auction number or the link to the auction. If she doesn't buy it again block her and stop communicating. While I do believe that most people have access to some type of device that will connect them to the web, if she was at a funeral her mind may have been preoccupied with the death of a loved one or the task of making funeral arrangements and comforting relatives. If she truly was not interested and didn't regret her oversight do you think she would have bothered to contact you? I am a firm believer in second chances...



This!


----------



## Jayne1

twin-fun said:


> My experience has been that buyers who don't feel genuinely sorry about a mistake they made typically do not contact you to apologize. Those buyers usually bid and if they don't pay you'll never hear from them again. I would offer the coat with her bid as a buy it now option with immediate payment just as the other poster suggested. Send her the auction number or the link to the auction. If she doesn't buy it again block her and stop communicating. While I do believe that most people have access to some type of device that will connect them to the web, if she was at a funeral her mind may have been preoccupied with the death of a loved one or the task of making funeral arrangements and comforting relatives. If she truly was not interested and didn't regret her oversight do you think she would have bothered to contact you? I am a firm believer in second chances...


That's how I feel, I can be a bit gullible though, so I like to ask here first.

Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> That's how I feel, I can be a bit gullible though, so I like to ask here first.
> 
> Thanks!



If the item is not worth a whole lot and you really want to unload it there's not a lot to lose.


----------



## Jayne1

uadjit said:


> If the item is not worth a whole lot and you really want to unload it there's not a lot to lose.


It is worth a lot, I'm going to go with my gut...


----------



## uadjit

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> It is worth a lot, I'm going to go with my gut...



I just read in your post that this buyer is also a seller and has left negs for some of her previous sellers. That raises some red flags to me. At least check her fb left to see if she left fb for any other purchases in the time she was AWOL.


----------



## whateve

What should I do?
1. I sold an item. When I was packing it to ship, I noticed that there was a slight mark not mentioned in the listing. So I contacted the buyer and offered her a discount if she still wanted it. She hasn't responded. How long do I wait? Do I ship it anyway or cancel the sale?

2. Someone asked if they could pay on Monday so I turned off unpaid assistant. It is now Tuesday. I sent her an invoice this morning. How long should I wait before I file a NPB?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> What should I do?
> 1. I sold an item. When I was packing it to ship, I noticed that there was a slight mark not mentioned in the listing. So I contacted the buyer and offered her a discount if she still wanted it. She hasn't responded. How long do I wait? Do I ship it anyway or cancel the sale?
> 
> 2. Someone asked if they could pay on Monday so I turned off unpaid assistant. It is now Tuesday. I sent her an invoice this morning. How long should I wait before I file a NPB?



1. I'd send another email, both through ebay (or Bonz, depending where you sold it) and direct email to her email addy telling her about the mark and that before shipping, you wanted to let her know. Tell her that if you don't hear within 24 hours, you'll assume she wants it and will ship it.

2. Send a reminder email with the same info you posted here and let her know that if you don't hear within 24 hours (or whatever timeframe you desire), you'll have to option but to file an UID in order to get your fee credit. Then the ball's in her court. (My answer assumes you've extended the 4-day payment period. Otherwise, just file after 4 days.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> 1. I'd send another email, both through ebay (or Bonz, depending where you sold it) and direct email to her email addy telling her about the mark and that before shipping, you wanted to let her know. Tell her that if you don't hear within 24 hours, you'll assume she wants it and will ship it.
> 
> 2. Send a reminder email with the same info you posted here and let her know that if you don't hear within 24 hours (or whatever timeframe you desire), you'll have to option but to file an UID in order to get your fee credit. Then the ball's in her court. (My answer assumes you've extended the 4-day payment period. Otherwise, just file after 4 days.)



Thanks. I am really worried about #1 because I offer one day shipping and it has already been 2 days so I might get bad feedback for that. If I ship it to her without hearing from her I could get a SNAD. 

The second one just annoys me because I changed the listing for her to not require immediate payment. That is just rude.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> Thanks. I am really worried about #1 because I offer one day shipping and it has already been 2 days so I might get bad feedback for that. If I ship it to her without hearing from her I could get a SNAD.
> 
> The second one just annoys me because I changed the listing for her to not require immediate payment. That is just rude.



I'd give the same advice as BB except that I'd add to make sure and include a note with the shipment of the damaged item explaining that you tried to contact them about it but didn't hear anything back. 

Tell them to contact you via eBay messages to either receive the refund (whatever discount you offered in your message) or arrange for a return of the item. If you communicate that you're willing to work with the buyer most reasonable people won't open a SNAD case on you.


----------



## Bratty1919

Hello all,
Just found out that my DH and I might be moving to UAE (United Arab Emirates). I'd like to hear from anyone who lives there/has lived there, regarding:
1. Are there a lot of sellers who will ship to UAE?
2. I have a TRS and PS account on eBay. Will buyers be as willing to buy from me as they are right now (I'm currently in the US) ?
3. What about buyer and seller protection? Any experience with these? (wondering if the rules are different, i.e. for SNAD claims, etc.)
4. How reliable is the postal service there?

Thanks so much!


----------



## lovekoobabags

Hey - looking for help - I am starting to sell bags again and have initiated listing with ebay. I have not sold since the spring of this year. I would like to have immediate payment with BIN...has that been eliminated?

Thanks for your help 

Also - now you cannot allow Paypal Only?


----------



## mang0

lovekoobabags said:


> Hey - looking for help - I am starting to sell bags again and have initiated listing with ebay. I have not sold since the spring of this year. I would like to have immediate payment with BIN...has that been eliminated?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Also - now you cannot allow Paypal Only?



You can choose the methods of payment you accept-- I believe the minimal is to have Paypal and Bill me later (which I think is part of PP?) .  You can also choose immediate payment with BIN everytime you list an item.  On the advanced sell your item form, there's a checkbox to allow that.


----------



## whateve

I am trying to revise a buy it now listing. When I go to the revise page, before I make any changes, it says my fees are $0.50. I tried with it another similar listing, and it says the fees are zero. This is really frustrating because all I wanted to do was lower the price.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everone,

I bought an item on ebay, paid with paypal and the item turned out to be fake. I contacted the buyer and she said I could return it for a refund -10 euros (not mentioned in the listing). I told her I want to be refunded the full amount then she said once she gets the dress she'll refund. I did not open a case via paypal or ebay. Should I open a case anyway or wait to see if she keeps her word about refunding me? I sent it with tracking and signature. Cost me a lot of money in shipping for a fake dress.


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everone,
> 
> I bought an item on ebay, paid with paypal and the item turned out to be fake. I contacted the buyer and she said I could return it for a refund -10 euros (not mentioned in the listing). I told her I want to be refunded the full amount then she said once she gets the dress she'll refund. I did not open a case via paypal or ebay. Should I open a case anyway or wait to see if she keeps her word about refunding me? I sent it with tracking and signature. Cost me a lot of money in shipping for a fake dress.



I don't think you can open a case if the seller agreed to take the return. I have had good luck with sellers refunding my shipping cost without opening a case. You just need to be clear in your demands to the seller.


----------



## soleilbrun

whateve said:


> I don't think you can open a case if the seller agreed to take the return. I have had good luck with sellers refunding my shipping cost without opening a case. You just need to be clear in your demands to the seller.



I did not ask for the shipping costs to be returned just the purchase price. What can I do if she doesn't refund the total amount? I still can't open a case? She claims it's authentic and I'm afraid to be out the fake dress and my money without a case open.

Thanks


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> I did not ask for the shipping costs to be returned just the purchase price. What can I do if she doesn't refund the total amount? I still can't open a case? She claims it's authentic and I'm afraid to be out the fake dress and my money without a case open.
> 
> Thanks



If she doesn't refund the entire amount, not including the shipping, I think you can open a case. A decent seller would refund your shipping.


----------



## soleilbrun

whateve said:


> If she doesn't refund the entire amount, not including the shipping, I think you can open a case. A decent seller would refund your shipping.



Sorry to hound you about this. I read the ebay rules and it states a full refund includes original shipping too. I did nto know this. I knew I could not recuperate the shipping cost to return it to her. I would like my original shipping back since I did receive a fake dress. If she gives a partial (price of dress - original shipping) can I open a case to get it back. Normally I wouldn't bother for the 20 extra euros but I detest sellers who sell fakes. Why should she make a few bucks in the hopes that the unsuspecting buyer won't know the difference? Reasonable or vigilantism?


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> Sorry to hound you about this. I read the ebay rules and it states a full refund includes original shipping too. I did nto know this. I knew I could not recuperate the shipping cost to return it to her. I would like my original shipping back since I did receive a fake dress. If she gives a partial (price of dress - original shipping) can I open a case to get it back. Normally I wouldn't bother for the 20 extra euros but I detest sellers who sell fakes. Why should she make a few bucks in the hopes that the unsuspecting buyer won't know the difference? Reasonable or vigilantism?



I think you might have trouble opening a case for your shipping. I opened a case about a year ago about a counterfeit. After much forcing by ebay, the seller took back the counterfeit, but he only partially refunded, and he did it with an echeck so it took a long time to clear. I complained to ebay and they said, "let's give him a little more time to refund the rest of the money." Well, eventually so much time passed that the time was up and he didn't refund the rest. When I appealed the decision, ebay said, "you can't open a case just for postage." In this case, it was more than just the postage cost. I called ebay and they finally admitted I was right, but too much time had passed and they wouldn't do anything about it. The only thing they did was give me a $10 coupon.

Is there any chance that you paid with a credit card? Sometimes you can dispute with your credit card company to get a full refund.

Another time, a seller sent me a damaged item. After I returned it, I kept sending her messages, saying I really thought she should pay for my return shipping. Eventually, she did.

Remember, you can give her negative feedback.


----------



## soleilbrun

whateve said:


> I think you might have trouble opening a case for your shipping. I opened a case about a year ago about a counterfeit. After much forcing by ebay, the seller took back the counterfeit, but he only partially refunded, and he did it with an echeck so it took a long time to clear. I complained to ebay and they said, "let's give him a little more time to refund the rest of the money." Well, eventually so much time passed that the time was up and he didn't refund the rest. When I appealed the decision, ebay said, "you can't open a case just for postage." In this case, it was more than just the postage cost. I called ebay and they finally admitted I was right, but too much time had passed and they wouldn't do anything about it. The only thing they did was give me a $10 coupon.
> 
> Is there any chance that you paid with a credit card? Sometimes you can dispute with your credit card company to get a full refund.
> 
> Another time, a seller sent me a damaged item. After I returned it, I kept sending her messages, saying I really thought she should pay for my return shipping. Eventually, she did.
> 
> Remember, you can give her negative feedback.



Thank you


----------



## uadjit

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Sorry to hound you about this. I read the ebay rules and it states a full refund includes original shipping too. I did nto know this. I knew I could not recuperate the shipping cost to return it to her. I would like my original shipping back since I did receive a fake dress. If she gives a partial (price of dress - original shipping) can I open a case to get it back. Normally I wouldn't bother for the 20 extra euros but I detest sellers who sell fakes. Why should she make a few bucks in the hopes that the unsuspecting buyer won't know the difference? Reasonable or vigilantism?



You can open a case if the refund doesn't include the original shipping. If the seller stated in their listing that they don't refund shipping or if you agreed to return terms -shopping in messages you will have a hard time getting them back. Otherwise, eBay will probably issue you the refund if you call them and bring up their policy.


----------



## muchiko19

Hi guys what is the deadline for a chargeback if i i used a visa credit card? It's been 61 days now and the seller still has not sent me the item I paid for. She has been communicative but the last week she has stopped responding. I don't believe I will get my item anymore. She did refund me partially for the delay but I'm still out more than 70% of my money. Which leads to my next question, since she refunded me partially can I just do a chargeback for the money that's was not refunded? Thanks and please help!


----------



## Bratty1919

muchiko19 said:


> Hi guys what is the deadline for a chargeback if i i used a visa credit card? It's been 61 days now and the seller still has not sent me the item I paid for. She has been communicative but the last week she has stopped responding. I don't believe I will get my item anymore. She did refund me partially for the delay but I'm still out more than 70% of my money. Which leads to my next question, since she refunded me partially can I just do a chargeback for the money that's was not refunded? Thanks and please help!


It depends on your CC company. If I were you, I would contact them right away.


----------



## Jayne1

Hi everyone...  someone bid on my item a few days ago, he was the only bidder, the auction ended... I sent an invoice.

I received a message this morning that it was a mistake and a friend from China was using his computer and the friend bid and he wants me to cancel _now_, after he won.

Suggestions, please??


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> Hi everyone...  someone bid on my item a few days ago, he was the only bidder, the auction ended... I sent an invoice.
> 
> I received a message this morning that it was a mistake and a friend from China was using his computer and the friend bid and he wants me to cancel _now_, after he won.
> 
> Suggestions, please??



It depends on what you want to do. I used to be nice and cancel the sale, but that is a pain because you have to file a cancellation request to get your fees back. Now, I don't like to let them get away with it. I would just wait the 4 days, then open up a NPB case. You will get your fees back and the buyer will get a strike, which may keep him from trying this again.

I find his story hard to believe.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:
			
		

> It depends on what you want to do. I used to be nice and cancel the sale, but that is a pain because you have to file a cancellation request to get your fees back. Now, I don't like to let them get away with it. I would just wait the 4 days, then open up a NPB case. You will get your fees back and the buyer will get a strike, which may keep him from trying this again.
> 
> I find his story hard to believe.



Me too. His "friend from China" could just reimburse him, anyway. 

You could just file the UID after 4 days but keep in mind that if he DOES pay after he gets that notice from eBay that he can neg you. It happens.


----------



## whateve

I can't remember. I have a NPB. I opened the case on December 5. The resolution page says I can close this case now. Does that mean that I have to close it to get my fees back? Or does it mean that if I close it, I don't get my fees back? I thought these closed automatically.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I can't remember. I have a NPB. I opened the case on December 5. The resolution page says I can close this case now. Does that mean that I have to close it to get my fees back? Or does it mean that if I close it, I don't get my fees back? I thought these closed automatically.



If you close it, you'll get your FVF back.


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> Me too. His "friend from China" could just reimburse him, anyway.
> 
> You could just file the UID after 4 days but keep in mind that if he DOES pay after he gets that notice from eBay that he can neg you. It happens.



I had one today that said she thought she was clicking on the watch button rather than the BIN button, and she thought that as long as she didn't pay, it didn't really count. What about the confirmation page that tells you that if you click it, you are committing to buying it?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If you close it, you'll get your FVF back.



thanks. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## tutushopper

whateve said:


> I had one today that said she thought she was clicking on the watch button rather than the BIN button, and she thought that as long as she didn't pay, it didn't really count. What about the confirmation page that tells you that if you click it, you are committing to buying it?



I love the ones that give an excuse that someone else clicked it, they only meant to watch it, etc.  If they cannot read, they should not be on a site that involves financial legally binding contracts.  If they are going to leave their computers open for anyone to use, again, they should sign out of any sites which require legally binding contracts.  

There is no way to do the BIN and think it's a "watch" if you can read.  "BUY" means "BUY" not "keep an eye on, i.e. watch."


----------



## catherineybanez

Has anyone ever had a refund via paypal claim?

Im wondering what will happen, I received a fake bag tried to work things out with the seller, that didn't go well so i made a claim, eBay took it to Paypal and Paypal ruled in my favor as long as i shipped the bag back to the seller. Paypal is going to charge the money back on my amex, however ive already paid the amex off since you have to pay them off in full each month. My question is how will this work? will i have "credit" to use on my amex? has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## tutushopper

If they have said they would issue the money back to the source of payment (standard way of refunds from any source), and that would be your paid off AMEX, then yes, you will  have a credit coming on your AMEX within however many days they say it takes (it can take up to 10 business days for paypal to refund, then they say it can take 1 to 2 billing cycles to show up on your card).

I have actually had a refund from Paypal take about a month from issuer to bank, so it doesn't always happen in just a day or two.


----------



## catherineybanez

tutushopper said:


> If they have said they would issue the money back to the source of payment (standard way of refunds from any source), and that would be your paid off AMEX, then yes, you will  have a credit coming on your AMEX within however many days they say it takes (it can take up to 10 business days for paypal to refund, then they say it can take 1 to 2 billing cycles to show up on your card).
> 
> I have actually had a refund from Paypal take about a month from issuer to bank, so it doesn't always happen in just a day or two.



Thank you!


----------



## merekat703

Has any sellers won a SNAD claim against a buyer? I have a lying buyer who doesn't like the 'quality for the price' and I can provide over 15 detailed photos of my item to show that there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## noshoepolish

If they filed and you feel you are in the right, respond to the case at the same time you are on the phone with eBay.



merekat703 said:


> Has any sellers won a SNAD claim against a buyer? I have a lying buyer who doesn't like the 'quality for the price' and I can provide over 15 detailed photos of my item to show that there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Bratty1919

merekat703 said:


> Has any sellers won a SNAD claim against a buyer? I have a lying buyer who doesn't like the 'quality for the price' and I can provide over 15 detailed photos of my item to show that there is nothing wrong with it.


It's tough, but I did:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-is-siding-with-terrible-buyer-help-767982.html


----------



## tutushopper

I had a buyer of an item want to return it after 2 weeks, saying she had seen better prices for somewhat similar items and thought it had more pieces than she got, even though every single piece was both listed verbally in the "included" wording and shown in multiple photographs.  The item was also very unique, with none exactly like it on ebay, and I sold another similar for the same amount and that buyer was quite happy.  When I called ebay, they said not to worry about her, since she was just wanting to return it to get $.  It was exactly as described and shown, she just didn't want to pay what she paid two weeks after she got it.  Unbelievable what people try to do.

She tried to say it was SNAD, but it wasn't, so ebay said not to worry, so I told her what they told me to tell her.


----------



## merekat703

Bratty1919 said:


> It's tough, but I did:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-is-siding-with-terrible-buyer-help-767982.html



Sounds like you had a scammer. I think mine is a case of buyers remorse. 




noshoepolish said:


> If they filed and you feel you are in the right, respond to the case at the same time you are on the phone with eBay.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## chicksie

tutushopper said:


> I have actually had a refund from Paypal take about a month from issuer to bank, so it doesn't always happen in just a day or two.



Same here, paypal is kinda slow for payments but it has its advantages, since I believe they do this to "pause" the money in case of a refund..


----------



## tutushopper

chicksie said:


> Same here, paypal is kinda slow for payments but it has its advantages, since I believe they do this to "pause" the money in case of a refund..



Mine was a case of the seller on Bonanza claiming they had already just sold the item in question, so not sure why the "pause" but it was a pain to wait so long *(they should have had the funds in their account if they had truly just sold it), but yeah, Paypal can take up to 6 months I think it is to hold onto your funds.  I'm sure it makes them a lot of $ in interest, as each amount adds up.


----------



## cas1968

When you are buying a chanel bag off ebay and they give the serial number, how do you authenticate it?


----------



## tutushopper

You need more than the serial number to authenticate a Chanel bag.  Try looking here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, have you an idea of why today both my Ebay accounts are showing this msg "*Funds from your sales will be unavailable and show as pending in your PayPal account for a period of time*" if I try to list something? I have more than 100 and 150 FBs, old accounts as well. TIA


----------



## Bratty1919

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, have you an idea of why today both my Ebay accounts are showing this msg "*Funds from your sales will be unavailable and show as pending in your PayPal account for a period of time*" if I try to list something? I have more than 100 and 150 FBs, old accounts as well. TIA



Are any cases open against you? That's the only thing I can think of


----------



## nillacobain

Bratty1919 said:


> Are any cases open against you? That's the only thing I can think of



This week I got a refund from Ebay (INR case but buyer had both money and item). But the two accounts are not linked - technically one is my DH's and the other one is mine (differents PP accounts as well).


----------



## Bratty1919

nillacobain said:


> This week I got a refund from Ebay (INR case but buyer had both money and item). But the two accounts are not linked - technically one is my DH's and the other one is mine (differents PP accounts as well).



Oh wow. I would be on the phone with eBay ASAP.


----------



## nillacobain

Bratty1919 said:


> Oh wow. I would be on the phone with eBay ASAP.



I will try to talk to Ebay. I tried to list the same item on Ebay.it and I don't have that msg, only on Ebay.com


----------



## Bratty1919

nillacobain said:


> I will try to talk to Ebay. I tried to list the same item on Ebay.it and I don't have that msg, only on Ebay.com



OK, best of luck! Please let us know what happens.


----------



## noshoepolish

Do you have any newer feedback?  They go by recent feedback when they place holds.



nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, have you an idea of why today both my Ebay accounts are showing this msg "*Funds from your sales will be unavailable and show as pending in your PayPal account for a period of time*" if I try to list something? I have more than 100 and 150 FBs, old accounts as well. TIA


----------



## nillacobain

noshoepolish said:


> Do you have any newer feedback?  They go by recent feedback when they place holds.



Yes, I do have newer FBs on both accounts.


----------



## haiirpeace

I don't know if this is the right place to post but I was just curious how certain Ebay sellers have seemingly authentic merchandise and lots of it, like a whole warehouse in their basement or something? I just bought something which I'm not worried about because it has a money back guarantee if it's fake but I still feel like it's sketchy that someone just collects new designer stuff in their house to sell on Ebay.


----------



## Bratty1919

haiirpeace said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post but I was just curious how certain Ebay sellers have seemingly authentic merchandise and lots of it, like a whole warehouse in their basement or something? I just bought something which I'm not worried about because it has a money back guarantee if it's fake but I still feel like it's sketchy that someone just collects new designer stuff in their house to sell on Ebay.



Please post the item on the relevant "authenticate this..." thread . Some of these sellers are legit consignors for instance. Others are definately selling fakes. Best of luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

haiirpeace said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post but I was just curious how certain Ebay sellers have seemingly authentic merchandise and lots of it, like a whole warehouse in their basement or something? I just bought something which I'm not worried about because it has a money back guarantee if it's fake but I still feel like it's sketchy that someone just collects new designer stuff in their house to sell on Ebay.





Bratty1919 said:


> Please post the item on the relevant "authenticate this..." thread . Some of these sellers are legit consignors for instance. Others are definately selling fakes. Best of luck!



If you're talking about sellers who have NWT department store items, there are many sellers who shop sales, clearance, friends and family sales, discount stores, etc. for deals and buy items specifically with the idea of reselling for a profit. Those sellers get their shopping "fix" but aren't keeping the stuff for their own use.


----------



## haiirpeace

BeenBurned said:


> If you're talking about sellers who have NWT department store items, there are many sellers who shop sales, clearance, friends and family sales, discount stores, etc. for deals and buy items specifically with the idea of reselling for a profit. Those sellers get their shopping "fix" but aren't keeping the stuff for their own use.


I already took my bag to the authenticate this thread I was just curious how people get so much stuff! But it totally makes sense to feel the rush of shopping but then selling it all back but they can't even be making that much of a profit I feel.


----------



## threadbender

haiirpeace said:


> I already took my bag to the authenticate this thread I was just curious how people get so much stuff! But it totally makes sense to feel the rush of shopping but then selling it all back but they can't even be making that much of a profit I feel.



If I go to Boston Store/Bon Ton with a Goodwill coupon or rewards coupon, I can save 25% off anything but their incredible values. That means any Coach, Dooney, MK or whatever on clearance, I can get an additional 25% off. So, a bag that is $400 could easily be marked down to $200 or even less and then another 25%, there is room for profit. To me, it is not worth it to invest the money, take a million photos and so on for that amount. But, it can add up.  I am not a prolific seller. And, this is simply one example. There are some incredible deals out there, but I am in Podunk. lol


----------



## poopsie

haiirpeace said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post but I was just curious how certain Ebay sellers have seemingly authentic merchandise and lots of it, like a whole warehouse in their basement or something? I just bought something which I'm not worried about because it has a money back guarantee if it's fake but I still feel like it's sketchy that someone just collects new designer stuff in their house to sell on Ebay.




pffffttttttt......................you haven't seen my closet(s)

I am O/C so when I see something I like I buy it in every color etc. I decided for a while that I liked LV. So I went about amassing a nice collection. When I was over LV I sold all of them but two. MC Almas (black and white) Batignolles, Epi, etc. but I didn't list them all at once. Same with Coach. Since my lifestyle has changed dramatically in the last few years I have tons of clothes and shoes that I have no use for.
I didn't purchase them solely for the purpose of reselling. but I knew that when I grew tired of them that reselling was an option.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I need your help again.
I have a item for BIN/OBO for almost 1000$. I had a very low offer from a 0 FB/new account and I didn't accept it. After a couple of days the same 0 FB put another offer, I counter-offered it and she accepted it.  She later sent me a msg asking me if she there is another way she could pay me. I replied I accept Paypal but I could also accept a bank wire transfer. I just checked her address on Google maps and it does not seem like a nice neighbourhood at all. I'm not comfy sending a 1000$ item to her. What I can do? TIA


----------



## noshoepolish

I would call eBay before shipping it.  



nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, I need your help again.
> I have a item for BIN/OBO for almost 1000$. I had a very low offer from a 0 FB/new account and I didn't accept it. After a couple of days the same 0 FB put another offer, I counter-offered it and she accepted it.  She later sent me a msg asking me if she there is another way she could pay me. I replied I accept Paypal but I could also accept a bank wire transfer. I just checked her address on Google maps and it does not seem like a nice neighbourhood at all. I'm not comfy sending a 1000$ item to her. What I can do? TIA


----------



## redept1

I dont know why I cant start topic here so lets start here.
Okay- I have a question about sellers activity on Ebay. If I was a seller and would be selling e.g. clothes- is there any law saying how much time does consumer have to return purchased cloth? Of course- after the package was given to him.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bratty1919

redept1 said:


> I dont know why I cant start topic here so lets start here.
> Okay- I have a question about sellers activity on Ebay. If I was a seller and would be selling e.g. clothes- is there any law saying how much time does consumer have to return purchased cloth? Of course- after the package was given to him.
> Thanks in advance!



I don't know about laws, but eBay and PayPal allow 45 days from purchase date for the buyer to file a SNAD claim. If the claim is granted, the buyer can get a refund when the item is returned. Additionally, many sellers now offer 7 or 14 days for returns w/o a claim. I believe that a 14-day return policy is a requirement for Top Rated Sellers.


----------



## uadjit

redept1 said:


> I dont know why I cant start topic here so lets start here.
> Okay- I have a question about sellers activity on Ebay. If I was a seller and would be selling e.g. clothes- is there any law saying how much time does consumer have to return purchased cloth? Of course- after the package was given to him.
> Thanks in advance!



You are required by law in most places to provide the item to the consumer as described. So, even if PayPal or eBay doesn't help the consumer out if they live near you they can still take you to small claims court. That usually doesn't happen unless the item is fairly expensive, though.

Also, the buyer has 60 days, I think, to issue feedback and it is an important part of the equation on eBay if you want to consider selling there.


----------



## redept1

Thanks both of you gentleman, I really appreciate that!


----------



## Bratty1919

redept1 said:


> Thanks both of you gentleman, I really appreciate that!



Welcome.
But I'm neither gentle or a man


----------



## brainstorm

I've been buying from eBay for a while now but may have recently made a rookie mistake. I left positive feedback on a purse before I FULLY inspected it and found that there was some issue with the stitching. The seller had communicated with me, but stopped suddenly when I asked for a partial refund to repair it. 

My question is: can I rescind positive feedback if it doesn't work out?


----------



## poopsie

brainstorm said:


> I've been buying from eBay for a while now but may have recently made a rookie mistake. I left positive feedback on a purse before I FULLY inspected it and found that there was some issue with the stitching. The seller had communicated with me, but stopped suddenly when I asked for a partial refund to repair it.
> 
> My question is: can I rescind positive feedback if it doesn't work out?



No


Mentioning partials is a turn off to many sellers. Did you send a picture of the area along with an estimate from a repair person?


----------



## PinkPeonies

I dont want to start a thread for this, but someone just bought a bag from me on ebay, its a Givenchy bag and she literally lives in the next suburb and is only about a 3 min drive from me.

I am very uneasy with having to meet any buyer in person, be it an expensive or a $2 item. I feel bad charging her the $35 postage i've set on the listing.

Though the bag would be sent in the original box it was shipped in, so the bag will not be squised (its a large nightingale). Australia Post is pretty damn pricey too so I would be surprised if the shipping was at $35 or less for such a large box.

Can I have opinions?

Would it rub you the wrong way if you were still charged shipping for an item you could easily pick up?


----------



## tutushopper

In the past, I met up with a seller at a local shopping mall to save $60 on postage (that was many years ago, and I think that amount of postage was insane).  That said, it all depends on your comfort level.  Since this will only be traveling within your own town, maybe postage would be a lot less, and you could refund the buyer for the difference if you don't feel comfortable to meet.  I refund shipping whenever I find the shipping costs less than quoted (and I pay the extra when I don't charge enough).


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkPeonies said:


> I dont want to start a thread for this, but someone just bought a bag from me on ebay, its a Givenchy bag and she literally lives in the next suburb and is only about a 3 min drive from me.
> 
> I am very uneasy with having to meet any buyer in person, be it an expensive or a $2 item. I feel bad charging her the $35 postage i've set on the listing.
> 
> Though the bag would be sent in the original box it was shipped in, so the bag will not be squised (its a large nightingale). Australia Post is pretty damn pricey too so I would be surprised if the shipping was at $35 or less for such a large box.
> 
> Can I have opinions?
> 
> Would it rub you the wrong way if you were still charged shipping for an item you could easily pick up?



There's a similar thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/local-buyer-796566.html

If you meet, make it at a public place and cash only. Never do a local pickup with paypal as a dishonest buyer can claim INR and win the dispute because you have no d.c. to show she got it.


----------



## poopsie

They would have to pay you in cash..................no Paypal for pickups. Something else to think about


----------



## tutushopper

Yes, cash only (that's how I paid when I met the seller) and meet in a location you feel safe.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thank you all for your extremely quick responses.

How about a direct bank transfer/deposit as payment?

What are the cons if the buyer paid with the above method?

I would obviously make sure that the payment has hit my account first before meeting up.


----------



## poopsie

I don't know about bank transfer/deposits as I don't think they are a common practice for transactions here in the states, but why set yourself for anything that could possibly go wrong?
They can pay cash and save the shipping or use Paypal and pay the shipping. Is saving $35 really worth all the hassle?


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkPeonies said:


> Thank you all for your extremely quick responses.
> 
> How about a direct bank transfer/deposit as payment?
> 
> What are the cons if the buyer paid with the above method?
> 
> I would obviously make sure that the payment has hit my account first before meeting up.



If you're meeting in person, what's the problem with her bringing the cash, handing it to you, you counting it and handing her the bag?


----------



## PinkPeonies

I just wanted some opinions and see what peoples own personal experiences are. I'm just keeping my options open and see what the pros and cons are. 

I have huge reservations about meeting a buyer in person and counting over a grand in cash especially when it would be in a public place. 

Thanks for everyone's opinion.


----------



## tutushopper

Someone here also recommended using one of the pens you can get at places like Office Depot that banks use to tell real from fake bills, so I'd add that in if you do meet in person these days.  

I agree with cash rather than deposits.  Either paypal/mail or cash/meet at a safe place (like a mall).


----------



## poopsie

Those pens are not always accurate. I believe that PinkPeonies is in Australia. They may not make their currency out of the same fabric as we do in the states.
I caught a bill the other day at work that was as fake as fake can be and it had been successfully 'penned' by someone.


----------



## tutushopper

poopsie2 said:


> Those pens are not always accurate. I believe that PinkPeonies is in Australia. They may not make their currency out of the same fabric as we do in the states.
> I caught a bill the other day at work that was as fake as fake can be and it had been successfully 'penned' by someone.



That's scary.  What can you trust when you can't even trust money?


----------



## poopsie

I have only come across one or two fake hundreds. And that is after 26 years of handling several hundred/thousand bills a day. What I have found to be faked the most were tens and twenties. People tend to check fifties and hundreds by holding them up to the light. Even twenties might get a closer inspection. But most people just let the smaller bills slide. I can always tell first by the feel. Funny money feels different.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Wow I never even thought of being handed fake money. 

See this is why I ask you guys for pros and cons.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi , apoligies but this is going to be a long rant - i sold a herve leger dress i had bought from outnet, this was never worn as i had bought it as a present for family only for her to say she doesn't wear a bandage style dress, so i decided to sell.
Buyer bought the dress 1st week of dec and received it that same week as i sent it as a next day delivery. Buyer now send me an email on christmas day to say the dress was a fake and also had been worn before, which is all a lie, i sent a few replies and didnt hear back for almost week, she now opens a case late 31st of dec and also leaves me a negative feedback, i responded that day and she didn't reply back to the case, while these was ongoing paypal put a hold on my account so i was in negative and couldn't do any transaction.

yesterday i contacted ebay as i use my paypal for other things but i couldn't make any payment as it keep adding the negative to what i wanted to pay, i was told they would escalate the issue, i now woke up to see a reply from the buyer about 3am and ebay deciding shortly after that to close the case in favoiur of the buyer, theyve asked her to return the dress.

my problem is when she returns i know its been worn by her daughter and has stains, she already said this in her statement, she also mentioned i should resell as a pre worn as she feels it was worn before she got it - ive sent a really angry email back to ebay on this as i am quite upset and await what they say- rant over .


----------



## PinkPeonies

Enigma78 said:
			
		

> Hi , apoligies but this is going to be a long rant - i sold a herve leger dress i had bought from outnet, this was never worn as i had bought it as a present for family only for her to say she doesn't wear a bandage style dress, so i decided to sell.
> Buyer bought the dress 1st week of dec and received it that same week as i sent it as a next day delivery. Buyer now send me an email on christmas day to say the dress was a fake and also had been worn before, which is all a lie, i sent a few replies and didnt hear back for almost week, she now opens a case late 31st of dec and also leaves me a negative feedback, i responded that day and she didn't reply back to the case, while these was ongoing paypal put a hold on my account so i was in negative and couldn't do any transaction.
> 
> yesterday i contacted ebay as i use my paypal for other things but i couldn't make any payment as it keep adding the negative to what i wanted to pay, i was told they would escalate the issue, i now woke up to see a reply from the buyer about 3am and ebay deciding shortly after that to close the case in favoiur of the buyer, theyve asked her to return the dress.
> 
> my problem is when she returns i know its been worn by her daughter and has stains, she already said this in her statement, she also mentioned i should resell as a pre worn as she feels it was worn before she got it - ive sent a really angry email back to ebay on this as i am quite upset and await what they say- rant over .



I'm sorry this is happening to you and I hope you can sort this out in your favour. 

It's so frustrating that things like this can happen. 

I wish there was some way where a non partisan person could view and inspect the item before packing it away so things like this doesn't happen.


----------



## MAGJES

I normally buy JCrew items at the retail store and only recently purchased a few JCrew things on ebay with no problem.
Until Yesterday.
I just received a NWOT sweater that has a "suspicious" inside JCREW tag in the collar. All my other Jcrew sweater tags are sewn/tacked in 4 places - two at the top and two at the bottom. The one I received from ebay is only sewn in at the top two corners and that caught my attention. Upon further inspection I see that the back of the tag is not like any of my other Jcrew tags either (which are white on the back).  The size of the tag is also different. (It's not suppose to be a Jcrew Factory item either).  Are there Jcrew KNOCKOFFS out there???  
Also - the knitting of the sweater is a little funny on one sleeve near the cuff.....a different stitching than the rest of the sweater. 
This seller has good feedback - but something is off. This tag is not right.


----------



## Baileylouise

Hi, i was wondering if you guys can help me i've recently sold a couple of items , on my summary it says that checkout is complete , was payment recieved but instead of the money sign it has payment initiated being processed by paypal. I checked my paypal and there is no money or invoice in my account. Has this happened to anyone else ?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I normally buy JCrew items at the retail store and only recently purchased a few JCrew things on ebay with no problem.
> Until Yesterday.
> I just received a NWOT sweater that has a "suspicious" inside JCREW tag in the collar. All my other Jcrew sweater tags are sewn/tacked in 4 places - two at the top and two at the bottom. The one I received from ebay is only sewn in at the top two corners and that caught my attention. Upon further inspection I see that the back of the tag is not like any of my other Jcrew tags either (which are white on the back).  The size of the tag is also different. (It's not suppose to be a Jcrew Factory item either).  Are there Jcrew KNOCKOFFS out there???
> Also - the knitting of the sweater is a little funny on one sleeve near the cuff.....a different stitching than the rest of the sweater.
> This seller has good feedback - but something is off. This tag is not right.



If it's the listing I think it is, the seller has a return policy so you don't even need a reason for wanting to return it.


----------



## Skittle

Baileylouise said:


> Hi, i was wondering if you guys can help me i've recently sold a couple of items , on my summary it says that checkout is complete , was payment recieved but instead of the money sign it has payment initiated being processed by paypal. I checked my paypal and there is no money or invoice in my account. Has this happened to anyone else ?


It has happened to me once when I changed my Paypal email address, and deleted the old one. I had changed my Paypal address in Ebay as well, but it seems that all my listings had the old address. Have you checked your Paypal email address inside the listing, maybe there was a typing error?


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> If it's the listing I think it is, the seller has a return policy so you don't even need a reason for wanting to return it.



Thanks, I'm going to return it as I've compared the sweater with the exact one purchased directly from the retail store and they are not the same. No surprise. I have messaged the seller because I do not want to pay the restocking fee. 

I'd like to report the seller to ebay for selling "fakes" but will they listen? Is there a way to report a seller other than just clicking on "report this item?"

Also, will I be able to leave feedback after returning an item?  

I do think that if I file a claim - snad - I have a longer period to return (seller allows 14 days but requests an email within 7 days) and also a snad claim would prevent me from being accessed the $4 restocking fee?  No?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I normally buy JCrew items at the retail store and only recently purchased a few JCrew things on ebay with no problem.
> Until Yesterday.
> I just received a NWOT sweater that has a "suspicious" inside JCREW tag in the collar. All my other Jcrew sweater tags are sewn/tacked in 4 places - two at the top and two at the bottom. The one I received from ebay is only sewn in at the top two corners and that caught my attention. Upon further inspection I see that the back of the tag is not like any of my other Jcrew tags either (which are white on the back).  The size of the tag is also different. (It's not suppose to be a Jcrew Factory item either).  Are there Jcrew KNOCKOFFS out there???
> Also - the knitting of the sweater is a little funny on one sleeve near the cuff.....a different stitching than the rest of the sweater.
> This seller has good feedback - but something is off. This tag is not right.





BeenBurned said:


> If it's the listing I think it is, the seller has a return policy so you don't even need a reason for wanting to return it.





MAGJES said:


> Thanks, I'm going to return it as I've compared the sweater with the exact one purchased directly from the retail store and they are not the same. No surprise. I have messaged the seller because I do not want to pay the restocking fee.
> 
> I'd like to report the seller to ebay for selling "fakes" but will they listen? Is there a way to report a seller other than just clicking on "report this item?"
> 
> Also, will I be able to leave feedback after returning an item?
> 
> I do think that if I file a claim - snad - I have a longer period to return (seller allows 14 days but requests an email within 7 days) and also a snad claim would prevent me from being accessed the $4 restocking fee?  No?


Frankly, I have to disagree with what you want to do. 

Following your post on the CAB board, there didn't seem to be a consensus that the sweater is fake. Thus, I would never support reporting a seller or item as counterfeit when authenticity (or non-authenticity) can't be determined. The implications to a seller's account are dire and false accusations hurt. 

I sympathize with you that the item isn't the quality you expected but since the seller has a 14-day return policy, you can return it for whatever reason you want -- even that it didn't match your eye color!

SNAD really isn't accurate nor is it fair to the seller. 

If I'm understanding you, your reason for wanting SNAD vs. just asking for a return is to avoid the restocking fee, right? If that's the case, wouldn't it be better to ask the seller if she'd consider waiving the fee as a goodwill gesture? Let her know you'll agree to the mutual. 

And you do understand that return shipping will be at your expense, right? 

As for feedback, you can still leave feedback but again, I don't think she did anything wrong. If the qualtiy of the J. Crew sweater isn't to your liking, your issue is with J Crew, not the seller who sold it!

JMHO.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Frankly, I have to disagree with what you want to do.
> 
> Following your post on the CAB board, there didn't seem to be a consensus that the sweater is fake. Thus, I would never support reporting a seller or item as counterfeit when authenticity (or non-authenticity) can't be determined. The implications to a seller's account are dire and false accusations hurt.
> 
> I sympathize with you that the item isn't the quality you expected but since the seller has a 14-day return policy, you can return it for whatever reason you want -- even that it didn't match your eye color!
> 
> SNAD really isn't accurate nor is it fair to the seller.
> 
> If I'm understanding you, your reason for wanting SNAD vs. just asking for a return is to avoid the restocking fee, right? If that's the case, wouldn't it be better to ask the seller if she'd consider waiving the fee as a goodwill gesture? Let her know you'll agree to the mutual.
> 
> And you do understand that return shipping will be at your expense, right?
> 
> As for feedback, you can still leave feedback but again, I don't think she did anything wrong. If the qualtiy of the J. Crew sweater isn't to your liking, your issue is with J Crew, not the seller who sold it!
> 
> JMHO.



MAGJES mentioned that the knitting was irregular on the sleeve (in more detail on the other board) even though the listing said nothing about the sweater being an irregular or factory item. Personally, I think that is grounds for a SNAD.

That said, MAGJES, I wouldn't open a case unless your seller is non-cooperative. If they demand a restocking fee tell them that you don't think you should have to pay it because the item isn't as described. You have 45 days to file a claim so don't worry about giving your seller time to respond.

As BB said, I don't think there was a consensus that the sweater was fake. I wouldn't report them for selling fakes unless I was absolutely sure. 

You can leave negative or neutral fb after you have returned an item so again, give your seller a chance to comply. If they stonewall you or give you trouble that's when a neg might be appropriate. If you feel strongly that the item was not up to snuff maybe a neutral saying "Sweater's quality was not as expected" or something. I think that's more accurate than outright calling it a fake.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Frankly, I have to disagree with what you want to do.
> 
> Following your post on the CAB board, there didn't seem to be a consensus that the sweater is fake. Thus, I would never support reporting a seller or item as counterfeit when authenticity (or non-authenticity) can't be determined. The implications to a seller's account are dire and false accusations hurt.
> 
> I sympathize with you that the item isn't the quality you expected but since the seller has a 14-day return policy, you can return it for whatever reason you want -- even that it didn't match your eye color!
> 
> SNAD really isn't accurate nor is it fair to the seller.
> 
> If I'm understanding you, your reason for wanting SNAD vs. just asking for a return is to avoid the restocking fee, right? If that's the case, wouldn't it be better to ask the seller if she'd consider waiving the fee as a goodwill gesture? Let her know you'll agree to the mutual.
> 
> And you do understand that return shipping will be at your expense, right?
> 
> As for feedback, you can still leave feedback but again, I don't think she did anything wrong. *If the qualtiy of the J. Crew sweater isn't to your liking, your issue is with J Crew, not the seller who sold it!
> *
> JMHO.




Quality is not the issue at all - The quality of the sweater is not the problem. It's the fact that it is JCREW _inspired_....allegedly. I feel the listing is misleading so yes....I do think the seller has done something wrong. You mentioned the consensus on the ebay board but then again those ladies have not seen this item IRL and the ability to compare tags etc.....

I've have a large number of JCrew items at my hands and NOT one of my items (recent and up to 7 yrs. old) have a thin, poorly sewn and "smudgy" tag like this. Not to mention the dodgy font. You state that I should have a problem with JCrew. I don't agree. I have a problem with a seller that reproduces a JCrew tag (poorly) and puts it in a knockoff sweater....allegedly.

The seller states that you have 4 days to return BUT you have to email her within 7 days. She has yet to return my message so I am waiting for her response. I did ask her to waiver the $4 fee and I did tell her that I would agree to a mutual. ( I am aware that I have to pay return shipping).


----------



## MAGJES

uadjit said:


> MAGJES mentioned that the knitting was irregular on the sleeve (in more detail on the other board) even though the listing said nothing about the sweater being an irregular or factory item. Personally, I think that is grounds for a SNAD.
> 
> That said, MAGJES,* I wouldn't open a case unless your seller is non-cooperative.* If they demand a restocking fee tell them that you don't think you should have to pay it because the item isn't as described. You have 45 days to file a claim so don't worry about giving your seller time to respond.
> 
> As BB said, I don't think there was a consensus that the sweater was fake.* I wouldn't report them for selling fakes unless I was absolutely sure.
> *
> *You can leave negative or neutral fb after you have returned an item so again, give your seller a chance to comply. If they stonewall you or give you trouble that's when a neg might be appropriate. If you feel strongly that the item was not up to snuff maybe a neutral saying "Sweater's quality was not as expected" or something. I think that's more accurate than outright calling it a fake.*



I agree.


----------



## Baileylouise

I contacted paypal and they sorted out the problem. It turns out that i mis spelled my ppal email address on my listing it was silly really i should of rechecked everything. Any i know for next time


----------



## nillacobain

On the 11th I had an offer from a 20-25 FB buyer on a BIN/OBO listing. I was a pretty good offer so I accepted it. She has not paid or contacted me yet, I know it's too early to start worrying because Ebay allows up to 4 days to pay for the item (and I'm pretty OK with giving them more time if they ask for it). Today she's got a FB from another seller, it's positive but it says that she won and never paid the item. It's an expensive item, same brand as mine. Ugh. I still hope she pays, otherwise this will be my second non-paying bidder on a OBO listing in a few weeks.


----------



## BeenBurned

nillacobain said:


> On the 11th I had an offer from a 20-25 FB buyer on a BIN/OBO listing. I was a pretty good offer so I accepted it. She has not paid or contacted me yet, I know it's too early to start worrying because Ebay allows up to 4 days to pay for the item (and I'm pretty OK with giving them more time if they ask for it). Today she's got a FB from another seller, it's positive but it says that she won and never paid the item. It's an expensive item, same brand as mine. Ugh. I still hope she pays, otherwise this will be my second non-paying bidder on a OBO listing in a few weeks.



Better to have an NPB than a buyer who might do a switcheroo or other dastardly deed.

If she doesn't pay, file UID and if both you and her other seller(s) do the same, she might get sanctioned. Disputes are the only way to get ebay to take action against these non-paying buyers. (Leaving contradictory feedback is not only against ebay rules but only serves to help build the buyer's positive feedback score.)


----------



## nillacobain

BeenBurned said:


> Better to have an NPB than a buyer who might do a switcheroo or other dastardly deed.
> 
> If she doesn't pay, *file UID and if both you and her other seller(s) do the same, she might get sanctioned. Disputes are the only way to get ebay to take action against these non-paying buyers.* (Leaving contradictory feedback is not only against ebay rules but only serves to help build the buyer's positive feedback score.)



I agree with this. 

The prev "buyer" made an offer on my BIN/OBO item but never paid / contacted me. When I filed non-paid item dispute she sent me an email saying that she no longer needed the item and if I could cancel the transaction. I declined it, because I prefer to file non-paid item (even if I have to wait before re-listing) so they get flagged/sanctioned by Ebay.


----------



## MomNoir

I listed an item for sale today but I don't see the reserve price option. I haven't sold anything on ebay in years and I don't want anyone to bid before I can add the option. Please help!!


----------



## uadjit

MomNoir said:
			
		

> I listed an item for sale today but I don't see the reserve price option. I haven't sold anything on ebay in years and I don't want anyone to bid before I can add the option. Please help!!



Just raise the starting bid to your minimum acceptable price. :/


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
I purchased a pair of earrings in december and the seller shipped them out on 12.27. I have not received the item and when I asked the seller about it last week she then gave me the tracking number. The postal site says the item was delivered on 12.31 but I do not have the item nor was a delivery attempt notice left. I paid $150 and the itme was coming from france to belgium, not far. What is my recourse? The seller apparently mailed it and the post office said it delivered it 12.31 at 3:15. Am I just out the money and the item? I did call the post office and they are looking into it but It has been a week and no news from them.

Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Hello everyone,
> I purchased a pair of earrings in december and the seller shipped them out on 12.27. I have not received the item and when I asked the seller about it last week she then gave me the tracking number. The postal site says the item was delivered on 12.31 but I do not have the item nor was a delivery attempt notice left. I paid $150 and the itme was coming from france to belgium, not far. What is my recourse? The seller apparently mailed it and the post office said it delivered it 12.31 at 3:15. Am I just out the money and the item? I did call the post office and they are looking into it but It has been a week and no news from them.
> 
> Thank you


If your postal system is anything like that in the US, postal scans are identified by user. So they should be able to look at the scanner ID (internally), know the mail carrier who scanned it and try to jog his memory.

Because the item is <$250, the seller didn't need s.c. and all she has to show is proof of delivery so unless the mailman remembers anything, you will be SOL.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> If your postal system is anything like that in the US, postal scans are identified by user. So they should be able to look at the scanner ID (internally), know the mail carrier who scanned it and try to jog his memory.
> 
> *Because the item is <$250, the seller didn't need s.c. and all she has to show is proof of delivery so unless the mailman remembers anything, you will be SOL*.



This is what I thought but was hoping for more uplifting news. Hopefully they can jog the mailmans memory!


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> If your postal system is anything like that in the US, postal scans are identified by user. So they should be able to look at the scanner ID (internally), know the mail carrier who scanned it and try to jog his memory.
> 
> Because the item is <$250, the seller didn't need s.c. and all she has to show is proof of delivery so unless the mailman remembers anything, you will be SOL.



Thank you for the response.


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for the response.



You're welcome. 

Another thought: You might want to check with neighbors and ask if anyone might have received a package they weren't expecting.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Another thought: You might want to check with neighbors and ask if anyone might have received a package they weren't expecting.




Good idea! I will go around tomorrow.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I need your advices... again! I sold an item, sent w/tracking and fully insured to US. Now the courier is trying to deliver it but buyer won't accept the package. Today they tried to deliver it for the second time - tracking says that "the driver wasn't able to collect funds". I contacted the buyer and she's not accepting it because they want money from her. I contacted the courier and she's has to pay for importing goods in the US, so I told her so. Now there's only one attempt left... then they're going to send it back to me. I offered free express + insured shipping ($$$), plus I will pay for return shipping. How refunds work in these cases? Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advices... again! I sold an item, sent w/tracking and fully insured to US. Now the courier is trying to deliver it but buyer won't accept the package. Today they tried to deliver it for the second time - tracking says that "the driver wasn't able to collect funds". I contacted the buyer and she's not accepting it because they want money from her. I contacted the courier and she's has to pay for importing goods in the US, so I told her so. Now there's only one attempt left... then they're going to send it back to me. I offered free express + insured shipping ($$$), plus I will pay for return shipping. How refunds work in these cases? Thank you.



Call ebay, explain the situation and get it on record that the buyer isn't willing to pay the duties and the package will be RTS. 

Tell them that you will have no problem in refunding but you shouldn't be out the shipping costs for the buyer's unwillingness to pay the required customs fees. Have them put it on your account that you want to deduct your shipping from the refund. 

If the buyer negs you for the customs fees, that feedback should be removable.


----------



## nillacobain

BeenBurned said:


> Call ebay, explain the situation and get it on record that the buyer isn't willing to pay the duties and the package will be RTS.
> 
> Tell them that you will have no problem in refunding but you shouldn't be out the shipping costs for the buyer's unwillingness to pay the required customs fees. Have them put it on your account that you want to deduct your shipping from the refund.
> 
> If the buyer negs you for the customs fees, that feedback should be removable.



I will call them. I have no problem refunding her, but def I don't want to be out of almost 70$ for shipping (to her), plus return shipping (hoping that I won't be hit by Customs myself).


----------



## BeenBurned

nillacobain said:


> I will call them. I have no problem refunding her, but def I don't want to be out of almost 70$ for shipping (to her), plus return shipping (hoping that I won't be hit by Customs myself).



You shouldn't get a customs charge for an item coming back to you. If you do, just call and explain. They should void it.


----------



## nillacobain

BeenBurned said:


> You shouldn't get a customs charge for an item coming back to you. If you do, just call and explain. They should void it.



Thank you for your help. I'll try to contact Ebay tomorrow (will see if she accept the package tomorrow - last attempt).


----------



## jeya13

I've got a selling question as I'm new to it on ebay (have sold thru other sites for years though).. Can I ship without using paypal shipping label? I would still want to be able to mark the item shipped, is this possible? Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

jeya13 said:


> I've got a selling question as I'm new to it on ebay (have sold thru other sites for years though).. Can I ship without using paypal shipping label? I would still want to be able to mark the item shipped, is this possible? Thanks!



Yes and yes


----------



## jeya13

Bratty1919 said:


> Yes and yes



Great, thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

BeenBurned said:


> You shouldn't get a customs charge for an item coming back to you. If you do, just call and explain. They should void it.



Just spoke to Ebay and UPS (item is delivered by UPS abroad). 
UPS said that I will be charged for return shipping plus additional duties and taxes on return.
I just informed the buyer (as Ebay asked me to do) that the item will be sent back at my expenses and that I'm willing to refund her minus shipping fees and additional duties. Is that fair?! Can't believe how many headaches selling on Ebay is giving me lately!


----------



## BeenBurned

UPS might collect the taxes upon return to you but I still think you can go to (or call) your customs office and prove that this is just a return and you shouldn't be liable for duties. 

I'm not familiar with Italian customs but maybe some other international/European members might have more insight.


----------



## nillacobain

BeenBurned said:


> UPS might collect the taxes upon return to you but I still think you can go to (or call) your customs office and prove that this is just a return and you shouldn't be liable for duties.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Italian customs but maybe some other international/European members might have more insight.



I called them twice (UPS) and they confirmed there will be return shipping + extra charges. It's complicated because item was sent via Poste Italiane but when these packages clear Customs they are handled and delivered by UPS abroad. So when you call UPS they say: "you need to talk to Poste Italiane" and when you call PI they say: "try to call UPS". Anyway, I already asked to have it sent to me in the shipping form, today I called PI and they opened a "claim" to RTS the package since now package is held at UPS depot. I asked to RTS to UPS and they said they need to have this requested from PI. This is the buyer I opened a thread (not so "nice" street) - I should have listened to my gut even if I sent her a cancellation request and she declined it. Address is verified (also PP says it's OK to ship) but turns out she lives abroad and the person who lives at the PP address could not pay (read have the money to pay) Customs fees. (They tried to deliver it three times, now item is been held for 5 days.) She is prob sending them the money, they had to pick it up yesterday, then today... now she's hoping they will pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## tutushopper

nillacobain said:


> I called them twice (UPS) and they confirmed there will be return shipping + extra charges. It's complicated because item was sent via Poste Italiane but when these packages clear Customs they are handled and delivered by UPS abroad. So when you call UPS they say: "you need to talk to Poste Italiane" and when you call PI they say: "try to call UPS". Anyway, I already asked to have it sent to me in the shipping form, today I called PI and they opened a "claim" to RTS the package since now package is held at UPS depot. I asked to RTS to UPS and they said they need to have this requested from PI. This is the buyer I opened a thread (not so "nice" street) - I should have listened to my gut even if I sent her a cancellation request and she declined it. Address is verified (also PP says it's OK to ship) but turns out she lives abroad and the person who lives at the PP address could not pay (read have the money to pay) Customs fees. (They tried to deliver it three times, now item is been held for 5 days.) She is prob sending them the money, they had to pick it up yesterday, then today... now she's hoping they will pick it up tomorrow.



So sorry you are dealing with this huge hassle .  You might want to pre-preemptively contact paypal/ebay with the details that she gave a false address and what is now happening just in case things go from bad to worse.


----------



## nillacobain

tutushopper said:


> So sorry you are dealing with this huge hassle .  You might want to pre-preemptively contact paypal/ebay with the details that she gave a false address and what is now happening just in case things go from bad to worse.



I will thank you.


----------



## Derigueur

[ hey I have a question, I am buying something on eBay and they are dropping it off. I have paid through PayPal. The seller ask that once I receive my item do I mind accepting a 'cancellation' of purchase' for her on eBay. 
I dnt mind doing it I no the fees are expensive but  is eBay and PayPal linked and will they know she didn't give me refund. 
Would love you opinion thanks


----------



## nillacobain

tutushopper said:


> So sorry you are dealing with this huge hassle .  You might want to pre-preemptively contact paypal/ebay with the details that she gave a false address and what is now happening just in case things go from bad to worse.



I contacted Ebay and you're right - I can report her for giving false address. But she said the person in charge of that address is going to pick the item up today so I am going to give her some time. _(Now I'm wondering what happens regarding PP/Ebay protection if another person signs up for the package?!)._ Anyway, I got a call today from the postal service and they need me to fax them a page with all the shipment details (they're going to forward it to the US Customs/UPS). Item is coming back after the 5 days at the UPS depot and they need to know the exact value/description of item to calculate duties.


----------



## BeenBurned

Derigueur said:


> [ hey I have a question, I am buying something on eBay and they are dropping it off. I have paid through PayPal. The seller ask that once I receive my item do I mind accepting a 'cancellation' of purchase' for her on eBay.
> I dnt mind doing it I no the fees are expensive but  is eBay and PayPal linked and will they know she didn't give me refund.
> Would love you opinion thanks



I don't recommend you do it. It's dishonest and cheating ebay out of the fees it has rightly earned. In fact, there's another very recent post here about the same thing. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...accept-cancellation-notice-so-she-797076.html


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> I don't recommend you do it. It's dishonest and cheating ebay out of the fees it has rightly earned. In fact, there's another very recent post here about the same thing. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...accept-cancellation-notice-so-she-797076.html



Wonder if it's the same seller????


----------



## shopp

Hi !

I'm new and need some help... I bought something on ebay and never received it even though tracking says delivered. So I waited and waited (just in case) and still nothing ! so I opened a claim on paypal and after a few weeks I received a message saying the case was closed and they were giving me my money back.
And then one hour later I received a new message saying that since I did receive my package, I needed to send money to the seller again ?!

I'm lost and don't know what to do since I still have no package !
what do you think ? 
should I wait for the claim to go on and be closed even if I already got my money back from paypal ? or should I cancel the claim since it's over from my end ?
and can they really make me pay twice for an item I never received ?

I just want this to be over


----------



## Derigueur

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> I don't recommend you do it. It's dishonest and cheating ebay out of the fees it has rightly earned. In fact, there's another very recent post here about the same thing. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/seller-requests-i-accept-cancellation-notice-so-she-797076.html



Thanks for reply I am just worried she might do something spiteful as she dropped it off at my house!!! I just feel a little cheated it wasn't a cheap item but kind of taken the shine off the purchase. Plus I have 100% positive feedback over 8 years and don't want to have account suspended or something...


----------



## Derigueur

Bratty1919 said:
			
		

> Wonder if it's the same seller????



It might well be ;$


----------



## BeenBurned

Derigueur said:


> Thanks for reply I am just worried she might do something spiteful as she dropped it off at my house!!! I just feel a little cheated it wasn't a cheap item but kind of taken the shine off the purchase. Plus I have 100% positive feedback over 8 years and don't want to have account suspended or something...


If you haven't responded to her request, just ignore it. If she sends you a mutual cancellation request, deny it. 

You won't be suspended. You've done nothing wrong. Your seller is the one who is trying to cheat ebay.


----------



## Derigueur

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> If you haven't responded to her request, just ignore it. If she sends you a mutual cancellation request, deny it.
> 
> You won't be suspended. You've done nothing wrong. Your seller is the one who is trying to cheat ebay.



Okay will do thanks for your help


----------



## Junkenpo

I noticed that in completed listings for a seller, you can no longer see what the best offer win is on a sold item. It just says "best offer was accepted".  I'm kind of bummed out because I alway based my offer on what the general percentage off was.

Is this change permanent?


----------



## wang_293

Hi Guys,

Sorry to "spam" this thread - I am a new member and I don't think I can start a thread myself yet. But I really need you Ebay professionals opinion on a recent transaction:

I bought this Celine Nano on the 9th. The estimated delivery is 15-16th but of course it was not there waiting for me at the front door. At first the seller listed it will be sent via first class mail, so I contacted her and asked if it is possible to ship via other more secured method. She replied and said she will send it via priority. Then she marked it as shipped 2 days after I paid (12th), however with no tracking or what-so-ever.

Then the story turned to the dark side.....I contacted her for a tracking number- no response. I waited until the 16th and told her I have not received the item - no response. I send a message asking what was going on again yesterday - no response. 

I have researched about this seller before I bought this bag. Someone a while ago posted on the authentication forum asking about a bag she was selling, and the result of legit. What she was selling and buying the past matched her info for this post. She also listed her actual name on paypal so I searched - all information matched as she does work in NYC and etc. (Please don't judge me on the stalking part...just got a bit nervous after not receiving the bag  ) The interesting part is, she relisted the Jason Wu bag she is selling now again yesterday but she just does not respond to my messages!?!?

I just can't figure out what is going on.....every sign tells me this might be a fraud but the facts seems quite legit. 

I really need some help and advise!!! Thank you so much!!!

The auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-RED-N...vip=true&rt=nc

SELLER NAME: tahrac123
SELLER PAGE: http://myworld.ebay.com/tahrac123/&_...84.m1497.l2754


----------



## wang_293

Sorry- realized the link does not work.




Description:

ABOUT THE BAG:

This beautiful calfskin tote is the epitome of luxury cool and every fashionista's must-have accessory.
The exterior is made of super calfskin and the interior has a lovely moleskin feel to it. This bag is a red color which is extremely chic. It has gold hardware and the Celine embossed logo on the the front of the bag is also gold.

- a timeless, classic piece of beauty that will never date.

Material: 100% Calfskin
Colour  : Red
Height  : 7.5"(approx)
Width   : 7.5"(approx)
Depth   : 3.5" (approx)
Made in Italy
Comes with a Celine cotton dust bag with dark grey cotton draw string tie
ABOUT ME:
I work in fashion and live in NYC. I received the bag as a gift but already have the large size in the same color so it seems a tad silly to have two bags so similar.
If you have any further questions or require more pictures with regards to this item please do not hesitate to contact me.
 I do not provide a return policy except that I do guarantee authenticity and accept returns for any merchandise that is not authentic as described. If you buy from me and wish to return an item for your own personal reasons, please contact me and I will consider a return for a restocking fee.


----------



## Skittle

You should open an Item Not Received dispute in Paypal, and that should put some fire under her.

Only items weighting less than 13 oz can be send by First Class Mail, I don't know what she was thinking.

I think that it is unacceptable not to send a tracking number or to answer emails. For $1000 I would open a dispute right now.


----------



## BeenBurned

wang_293 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry to "spam" this thread - I am a new member and I don't think I can start a thread myself yet. But I really need you Ebay professionals opinion on a recent transaction:
> 
> I bought this Celine Nano on the 9th. The estimated delivery is 15-16th but of course it was not there waiting for me at the front door. At first the seller listed it will be sent via first class mail, so I contacted her and asked if it is possible to ship via other more secured method. She replied and said she will send it via priority. Then she marked it as shipped 2 days after I paid (12th), however with no tracking or what-so-ever.
> 
> Then the story turned to the dark side.....I contacted her for a tracking number- no response. I waited until the 16th and told her I have not received the item - no response. I send a message asking what was going on again yesterday - no response.
> 
> I have researched about this seller before I bought this bag. Someone a while ago posted on the authentication forum asking about a bag she was selling, and the result of legit. What she was selling and buying the past matched her info for this post. She also listed her actual name on paypal so I searched - all information matched as she does work in NYC and etc. (Please don't judge me on the stalking part...just got a bit nervous after not receiving the bag  ) The interesting part is, she relisted the Jason Wu bag she is selling now again yesterday but she just does not respond to my messages!?!?
> 
> I just can't figure out what is going on.....every sign tells me this might be a fraud but the facts seems quite legit.
> 
> I really need some help and advise!!! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> The auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Celine-RED-N...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> SELLER NAME: tahrac123
> SELLER PAGE: http://myworld.ebay.com/tahrac123/&_...84.m1497.l2754





wang_293 said:


> Sorry- realized the link does not work.
> 
> View attachment 2027413
> 
> 
> Description:
> 
> ABOUT THE BAG:
> 
> This beautiful calfskin tote is the epitome of luxury cool and every fashionista's must-have accessory.
> The exterior is made of super calfskin and the interior has a lovely moleskin feel to it. This bag is a red color which is extremely chic. It has gold hardware and the Celine embossed logo on the the front of the bag is also gold.
> 
> - a timeless, classic piece of beauty that will never date.
> 
> Material: 100% Calfskin
> Colour  : Red
> Height  : 7.5"(approx)
> Width   : 7.5"(approx)
> Depth   : 3.5" (approx)
> Made in Italy
> Comes with a Celine cotton dust bag with dark grey cotton draw string tie
> ABOUT ME:
> I work in fashion and live in NYC. I received the bag as a gift but already have the large size in the same color so it seems a tad silly to have two bags so similar.
> If you have any further questions or require more pictures with regards to this item please do not hesitate to contact me.
> I do not provide a return policy except that I do guarantee authenticity and accept returns for any merchandise that is not authentic as described. If you buy from me and wish to return an item for your own personal reasons, please contact me and I will consider a return for a restocking fee.





Skittle said:


> You should open an Item Not Received dispute in Paypal, and that should put some fire under her.
> 
> Only items weighting less than 13 oz can be send by First Class Mail, I don't know what she was thinking.
> 
> I think that it is unacceptable not to send a tracking number or to answer emails. For $1000 I would open a dispute right now.


There's further discussion starting here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-chat-thead-whoo-hoo-513016-255.html#post23768030


----------



## shopp

shopp said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm new and need some help... I bought something on ebay and never received it even though tracking says delivered. So I waited and waited (just in case) and still nothing ! so I opened a claim on paypal and after a few weeks I received a message saying the case was closed and they were giving me my money back.
> And then one hour later I received a new message saying that since I did receive my package, I needed to send money to the seller again ?!
> 
> I'm lost and don't know what to do since I still have no package !
> what do you think ?
> should I wait for the claim to go on and be closed even if I already got my money back from paypal ? or should I cancel the claim since it's over from my end ?
> and can they really make me pay twice for an item I never received ?
> 
> I just want this to be over



I think I was skipped.... anyone can help please ?


----------



## BeenBurned

shopp said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm new and need some help... I bought something on ebay and never received it even though tracking says delivered. So I waited and waited (just in case) and still nothing ! so I opened a claim on paypal and after a few weeks I received a message saying the case was closed and they were giving me my money back.
> And then one hour later I received a new message saying that since I did receive my package, I needed to send money to the seller again ?!
> 
> I'm lost and don't know what to do since I still have no package !
> what do you think ?
> should I wait for the claim to go on and be closed even if I already got my money back from paypal ? or should I cancel the claim since it's over from my end ?
> and can they really make me pay twice for an item I never received ?
> 
> I just want this to be over



How much did the item cost -- total, including shipping?

If the total amount you paid is < $250, the seller only needs to ship with tracking that shows delivery. Because there's delivery confirmation that shows delivery to your zip code, the case was closed in the seller's favor. 

(It appears that someone goofed when they originally decided in your favor.) 

The only way you can appeal this decision is if the price was $250+ and the seller didn't use signature confirmation.

There have been instances where d.c. shows as delivered but it may have been delivered to the wrong address. You might try checking with your neighbors or the mail carrier to see if anyone might be able to locate it.


----------



## shopp

BeenBurned said:


> How much did the item cost -- total, including shipping?
> 
> If the total amount you paid is < $250, the seller only needs to ship with tracking that shows delivery. Because there's delivery confirmation that shows delivery to your zip code, the case was closed in the seller's favor.
> 
> (It appears that someone goofed when they originally decided in your favor.)
> 
> The only way you can appeal this decision is if the price was $250+ and the seller didn't use signature confirmation.
> 
> There have been instances where d.c. shows as delivered but it may have been delivered to the wrong address. You might try checking with your neighbors or the mail carrier to see if anyone might be able to locate it.



thanks for your answer !

yes the amount it more than $250

the thing is paypal already refunded me but the case is still opened so I don't know what I should do : do you think I should cancel the claim ? if I don't can paypal take my money back ?

I think package was delivered to the wrong address but I already asked my neirghbors and no one could help


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by shopp
Hi !

I'm new and need some help... I bought something on ebay and never received it even though tracking says delivered. So I waited and waited (just in case) and still nothing ! so I opened a claim on paypal and after a few weeks I received a message saying the case was closed and they were giving me my money back.
And then one hour later I received a new message saying that since I did receive my package, I needed to send money to the seller again ?!

I'm lost and don't know what to do since I still have no package !
what do you think ?
should I wait for the claim to go on and be closed even if I already got my money back from paypal ? or should I cancel the claim since it's over from my end ?
and can they really make me pay twice for an item I never received ?

I just want this to be over



BeenBurned said:


> How much did the item cost -- total, including shipping?
> 
> If the total amount you paid is < $250, the seller only needs to ship with tracking that shows delivery. Because there's delivery confirmation that shows delivery to your zip code, the case was closed in the seller's favor.
> 
> (It appears that someone goofed when they originally decided in your favor.)
> 
> The only way you can appeal this decision is if the price was $250+ and the seller didn't use signature confirmation.
> 
> There have been instances where d.c. shows as delivered but it may have been delivered to the wrong address. You might try checking with your neighbors or the mail carrier to see if anyone might be able to locate it.





shopp said:


> thanks for your answer !
> 
> yes the amount it more than $250
> 
> the thing is paypal already refunded me but the case is still opened so I don't know what I should do : do you think I should cancel the claim ? if I don't can paypal take my money back ?
> 
> I think package was delivered to the wrong address but I already asked my neirghbors and no one could help



If you have the refund, you don't need to do anything. Because of the price of the item, the seller needed signature; delivery confirmation isn't enough to prove receipt. 

If the seller didn't provide signature confirmation and there's no online proof that someone signed for it, the seller loses the case, even if someone else received the item. 

Please clarify: Do you have the d.c. number? And on USPS.com, does it ONLY show delivery and not that there's a signature?


----------



## shopp

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by shopp
> Hi !
> 
> I'm new and need some help... I bought something on ebay and never received it even though tracking says delivered. So I waited and waited (just in case) and still nothing ! so I opened a claim on paypal and after a few weeks I received a message saying the case was closed and they were giving me my money back.
> And then one hour later I received a new message saying that since I did receive my package, I needed to send money to the seller again ?!
> 
> I'm lost and don't know what to do since I still have no package !
> what do you think ?
> should I wait for the claim to go on and be closed even if I already got my money back from paypal ? or should I cancel the claim since it's over from my end ?
> and can they really make me pay twice for an item I never received ?
> 
> I just want this to be over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the refund, you don't need to do anything. Because of the price of the item, the seller needed signature; delivery confirmation isn't enough to prove receipt.
> 
> If the seller didn't provide signature confirmation and there's no online proof that someone signed for it, the seller loses the case, even if someone else received the item.
> 
> Please clarify: Do you have the d.c. number? And on USPS.com, does it ONLY show delivery and not that there's a signature?




Package was shipped from UK so it's not trackable on USPS I think

Isn't it weird though that the claim is shown as still opened ? shouldn't it be showing as "appealed" or something ?

I would feel so much better if the case was closed, this is so stressfull !


----------



## Skittle

shopp said:


> Package was shipped from UK so it's not trackable on USPS I think
> 
> Isn't it weird though that the claim is shown as still opened ? shouldn't it be showing as "appealed" or something ?
> 
> I would feel so much better if the case was closed, this is so stressfull !


Have you ever contacted the seller to inquire about the package? Have you contacted USPS to find out what happened with the it? Even if it was sent form UK it is still trackable on USPS, have you checked what USPS site says about package?


----------



## shopp

Skittle said:


> Have you ever contacted the seller to inquire about the package? Have you contacted USPS to find out what happened with the it? Even if it was sent form UK it is still trackable on USPS, have you checked what USPS site says about package?



yes seller only said package was delivered according to tracking

USPS site says Delivery status information is not available


----------



## BeenBurned

shopp said:


> yes seller only said package was delivered according to tracking
> 
> USPS site says Delivery status information is not available



Ah!! Am I understanding correctly? You are going on her word that it's "delivered according to tracking" but you've never seen anything that proves what she's saying? 

 What is the tracking number? 

I wonder whether any of the UK members might be able to check the tracking number and also confirm whether there's a "signature confirmation" (or equivalent) for packages from UK to US.


----------



## MomNoir

Have you guys ever had an issue delivering to a Paypal confirmed address? I am trying to ship a bag I sold this week out via Fedex or UPS and both companies are stating that they cannot find the address. I have the option to hold at the Fedex location. I reached out to the buyer but she hasn't replied yet and even if she did give me another address, I am not sure I should ship to that address. Any thoughts on how to handle? Oh, you have the option to deliver it anyway but that sounds risky. Please help!!


----------



## Skittle

shopp said:


> yes seller only said package was delivered according to tracking
> 
> USPS site says Delivery status information is not available



If it was send by Royal Mail, you can try checking on their site, but I don't understand how a trackable package does not show tracking on USPS. All the packages I got from Europe were trackable in great detail on USPS.

I would call Paypal and ask what it's happening. They should not ask you to repay the seller, if you didn't receive anything. I would also like to see that tracking information that shows that the package was delivered. Sometimes USPS makes mistakes and a phone call, or a trip to your PO would help, but you need to see the delivery zip code so you can inquire about its whereabouts.

I don't quite understand what is happening with this case.


----------



## Skittle

MomNoir said:


> Have you guys ever had an issue delivering to a Paypal confirmed address? I am trying to ship a bag I sold this week out via Fedex or UPS and both companies are stating that they cannot find the address. I have the option to hold at the Fedex location. I reached out to the buyer but she hasn't replied yet and even if she did give me another address, I am not sure I should ship to that address. Any thoughts on how to handle? Oh, you have the option to deliver it anyway but that sounds risky. Please help!!


You can ask her to change or add the new address to her Paypal account, so you would still be eligible for seller protection.


----------



## MomNoir

Skittle said:


> You can ask her to change or add the new address to her Paypal account, so you would still be eligible for seller protection.



is seller protection only available if you print the shipping label through paypal? What if I am uploading the tracking info?


----------



## BeenBurned

MomNoir said:


> Have you guys ever had an issue delivering to a Paypal confirmed address? I am trying to ship a bag I sold this week out via Fedex or UPS and both companies are stating that they cannot find the address. I have the option to hold at the Fedex location. I reached out to the buyer but she hasn't replied yet and even if she did give me another address, I am not sure I should ship to that address. Any thoughts on how to handle? Oh, you have the option to deliver it anyway but that sounds risky. Please help!!





Skittle said:


> You can ask her to change or add the new address to her Paypal account, so you would still be eligible for seller protection.



If the address needs to be changed, you need to refund her payment and she'll need to update the address and re-pay. Then you'll get a new paypal receipt with the new shipping address for the repayment. 



MomNoir said:


> is seller protection only available if you print the shipping label through paypal? What if I am uploading the tracking info?


Seller protection is available when you ship to the address associated with the payment as shown on the pp notice.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Another thought: You might want to check with neighbors and ask if anyone might have received a package they weren't expecting.



I went around to the neighbors and they did not receive anything. I contacted the post office and they said that during this period they hire temp workers and they cannot find this worker to ask where my package could be. It was not sent with signature confirmation and marked as delivered. For them the package was left in the mailbox. Even though I say different they won't do anything more because for them they did their job. So, no package, no money and no apology.


----------



## MomNoir

Here's an update. Buyer has written me back advising that services normally have difficulty finding her address. I am shipping but holding it at the fed ex location. Any idea why paypal says I am not eligible for seller protection? Is that because there is no tracking number yet?


----------



## nillacobain

MomNoir said:


> Here's an update. Buyer has written me back advising that services normally have difficulty finding her address. I am shipping but holding it at the fed ex location. *Any idea why paypal says I am not eligible for seller protection?* Is that because there is no tracking number yet?



Where does it say it? You should log in in your PP account and in the transaction details page it should show that you're  eligible.
If it says you're eligible, I would ship but asking the courier to hold at their depot/office so your buyer can pick it up.


----------



## BeenBurned

MomNoir said:


> Here's an update. Buyer has written me back advising that services normally have difficulty finding her address. I am shipping but holding it at the fed ex location. Any idea why paypal says I am not eligible for seller protection? Is that because there is no tracking number yet?





nillacobain said:


> Where does it say it? You should log in in your PP account and in the transaction details page it should show that you're  eligible.
> If it says you're eligible, I would ship but asking the courier to hold at their depot/office so your buyer can pick it up.



On the PP details page, does it say NOT eligible or PARTIALLY eligible?

If it says partially eligible, you're protected against INR but not against unauthorized use chargebacks. That happens when her c.c. billing address isn't the same one as her shipping address.


----------



## MomNoir

BeenBurned said:


> On the PP details page, does it say NOT eligible or PARTIALLY eligible?
> 
> If it says partially eligible, you're protected against INR but not against unauthorized use chargebacks. That happens when her c.c. billing address isn't the same one as her shipping address.



on the details page it says not eligible...should i call paypal?


----------



## BeenBurned

MomNoir said:


> on the details page it says not eligible...should i call paypal?



Yes.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Ah!! Am I understanding correctly? You are going on her word that it's "delivered according to tracking" but you've never seen anything that proves what she's saying?
> 
> What is the tracking number?
> 
> I wonder whether any of the UK members might be able to check the tracking number and also confirm whether there's a "signature confirmation" (or equivalent) for packages from UK to US.



Just as an aside, if it went Royal Mail anyone can track it online here: http://track2.royalmail.com/portal/rm/track;jsessionid=I0ZRXUSC4FVVGFB2IGJENZQ;jsessionid=I0ZRXUSC4FVVGFB2IGJENZQ?catId=22700601&emt=emt&track=track&default=default&imageRootPath=&loc=en_GB&keyname=track_home&gear=track


----------



## trufflepig

Hoping someone might have some insight on this situation...if a buyer returns a SNAD item to a seller for a refund (per Paypal's instructions) and the seller refuses the package, what happens?


----------



## BeenBurned

trufflepig said:


> Hoping someone might have some insight on this situation...if a buyer returns a SNAD item to a seller for a refund (per Paypal's instructions) and the seller refuses the package, what happens?



Call PP and as long as you did as directed, they should issue the refund. Give them tracking that shows the attempted delivery.


----------



## noshoepolish

Did you contact the seller first?  Was this an eBay item?



trufflepig said:


> Hoping someone might have some insight on this situation...if a buyer returns a SNAD item to a seller for a refund (per Paypal's instructions) and the seller refuses the package, what happens?


----------



## trufflepig

noshoepolish said:


> Did you contact the seller first?  Was this an eBay item?



I did contact the seller first, who confirmed their return shipping address through Paypal.  It was not an ebay item...does that make a difference?


----------



## trufflepig

BeenBurned said:


> Call PP and as long as you did as directed, they should issue the refund. Give them tracking that shows the attempted delivery.



Thanks for the tip!  I called paypal and gave them the tracking info showing that the package was refused, and they refunded me.  Is this a permanent thing?  Or can the dispute be reopened since the package is now coming back to me?

Forgot to ask: am I responsible for shipping a 2nd time?  What do I do if the seller refuses to pay for shipping?


----------



## BeenBurned

trufflepig said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I called paypal and gave them the tracking info showing that the package was refused, and they refunded me.  Is this a permanent thing?  Or can the dispute be reopened since the package is now coming back to me?
> 
> Forgot to ask: am I responsible for shipping a 2nd time?  What do I do if the seller refuses to pay for shipping?



No, you aren't responsible for paying for shipping again. If the seller wants the item shipped again, she'll need to send you money to pay for it. You did your part and she refused it.


----------



## vintage2

Can someone please help me? I received a cashmere sweater on ebay that had moth holes. The seller said I can return it. She told me to ship it back to her and once she receives the sweater back she will send me a cancel transaction request. She will refund me after I accept the cancel request. I thought she was supposed to refund me once she gets the sweater back and then I accept the cancel transaction request. I'm afraid if I accept the cancel request before she refunds me I might not get my money back. Can some please let me know the protocol?


----------



## noshoepolish

She is supposed to refund first.  That is the message buyers get when they receive the cancelation request.

You can tell the seller that you will agree to the cancelation and that you have no problem doing it but would prefer to get the refund first.





vintage2 said:


> Can someone please help me? I received a cashmere sweater on ebay that had moth holes. The seller said I can return it. She told me to ship it back to her and once she receives the sweater back she will send me a cancel transaction request. She will refund me after I accept the cancel request. I thought she was supposed to refund me once she gets the sweater back and then I accept the cancel transaction request. I'm afraid if I accept the cancel request before she refunds me I might not get my money back. Can some please let me know the protocol?


----------



## vintage2

noshoepolish said:


> She is supposed to refund first.  That is the message buyers get when they receive the cancelation request.
> 
> You can tell the seller that you will agree to the cancelation and that you have no problem doing it but would prefer to get the refund first.



Thank you so much for your help. That's what I thought.  I will tell her I will accept the cancellation, once she refunds my paypal.


----------



## dds262

I have started a fixed price auction yesterday but have decided to add a best offer option - when I go to edit this section of the listing I do not see a place to add a best offer??? do I need to cancel the item and relist it???


----------



## mf19

Hope you all can help me out!

The item I sold was described as used and the picture showed any/all flaws.  My description said I was more than happy to answer additional questions and to upload/send photos and that the item was being sold as is.  So the buyer gets it today and is not happy with the wear of the item and says that the item was not described accurately.  I've told her I had no return policy and that the item was said to be sold "as is."  She's requesting a full refund plus shipping costs to send it back, and so I told her that I wanted to speak with Ebay first and that I would get back to her.  She continued to send me messages and the last of which said that since I'm not complying (hasn't even been a day yet when I have 7 days to respond) that she'll have to leave bad feedback for me while she waits for the case to be closed... which totally breaks ebay's policies.  Any who, I'm still waiting for Ebay to respond but hopefully someone can shed some light as to what I'm getting myself into!


----------



## uadjit

mf19 said:


> Hope you all can help me out!
> 
> The item I sold was described as used and the picture showed any/all flaws.  My description said I was more than happy to answer additional questions and to upload/send photos and that the item was being sold as is.  So the buyer gets it today and is not happy with the wear of the item and says that the item was not described accurately.  I've told her I had no return policy and that the item was said to be sold "as is."  She's requesting a full refund plus shipping costs to send it back, and so I told her that I wanted to speak with Ebay first and that I would get back to her.  She continued to send me messages and the last of which said that since I'm not complying (hasn't even been a day yet when I have 7 days to respond) that she'll have to leave bad feedback for me while she waits for the case to be closed... which totally breaks ebay's policies.  Any who, I'm still waiting for Ebay to respond but hopefully someone can shed some light as to what I'm getting myself into!



TBH, you just learned your lesson about listing on eBay. You really need to describe the wear in words not just leave it to your pictures. Wear that might be obvious to you might get lost in shadows or the buyer may be looking at a tiny picture on a phone. When someone opens a dispute it is for "Significantly not as DESCRIBED", not "as PICTURED".

You also just learned that it doesn't matter whether you have a return policy or not. eBay and PP both have buyer protection policies and they will force a return/refund if they rule in the buyer's favor (which they will do if there was a lot of wear not mentioned in the description).

That said, you don't have to refund her return shipping. If a dispute is opened her original purchase price (including shipping) will be refunded to her. The return shipping is hers to deal with.

If she's explicitly saying that she will leave you a neg if you don't refund her return shipping ASAP you can report her for fb extortion right now. That way if she does leave a neg you may be able to get it removed.


----------



## mf19

uadjit said:


> TBH, you just learned your lesson about listing on eBay. You really need to describe the wear in words not just leave it to your pictures. Wear that might be obvious to you might get lost in shadows or the buyer may be looking at a tiny picture on a phone. When someone opens a dispute it is for "Significantly not as DESCRIBED", not "as PICTURED".
> 
> You also just learned that it doesn't matter whether you have a return policy or not. eBay and PP both have buyer protection policies and they will force a return/refund if they rule in the buyer's favor (which they will do if there was a lot of wear not mentioned in the description).
> 
> That said, you don't have to refund her return shipping. If a dispute is opened her original purchase price (including shipping) will be refunded to her. The return shipping is hers to deal with.
> 
> If she's explicitly saying that she will leave you a neg if you don't refund her return shipping ASAP you can report her for fb extortion right now. That way if she does leave a neg you may be able to get it removed.



To be honest, I don't even know what Ebay will consider "explicit" enough, but oh well - at least I know that I don't have to offer to pay for the shipping.  So what do you think - is this definitely not going to go in my favor - so I should just offer her a refund at her expense for return shipping


----------



## BeenBurned

mf19 said:


> Hope you all can help me out!
> 
> The item I sold was described as used and the picture showed any/all flaws.  My description said I was more than happy to answer additional questions and to upload/send photos and that the item was being sold as is.  So the buyer gets it today and is not happy with the wear of the item and says that the item was not described accurately.  I've told her I had no return policy and that the item was said to be sold "as is."  She's requesting a full refund plus shipping costs to send it back, and so I told her that I wanted to speak with Ebay first and that I would get back to her.  She continued to send me messages and the last of which said that since I'm not complying (hasn't even been a day yet when I have 7 days to respond) that she'll have to leave bad feedback for me while she waits for the case to be closed... which totally breaks ebay's policies.  Any who, I'm still waiting for Ebay to respond but hopefully someone can shed some light as to what I'm getting myself into!





mf19 said:


> To be honest, I don't even know what Ebay will consider "explicit" enough, but oh well - at least I know that I don't have to offer to pay for the shipping.  So what do you think - is this definitely not going to go in my favor - so I should just offer her a refund at her expense for return shipping


Without having seen the listing, I don't know how definitive your pictures  were nor how you described the used item.

But you CAN win the dispute if you can prove that the used item was accurately described and photographed with full disclosure. 

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/item-not-as-described.html

From the policy, here's how they suggest you defend yourself: 

_*Provide documentation that the item was properly described*

If you can show that an item was properly described, the case can be closed. Here are examples of descriptions that match the item: 

*   The buyer states that the item is used, not new, and the listing clearly describes the item as used.

*    A defect in the item was correctly described by the seller.

*   The item was properly described, but the buyer didn't want it after receiving it.

*    The item was properly described but didn't meet the buyer's expectations.

*    The item has minor scratches and was listed as used condition._


----------



## mf19

BeenBurned said:


> Without having seen the listing, I don't know how definitive your pictures  were nor how you described the used item.
> 
> But you CAN win the dispute if you can prove that the used item was accurately described and photographed with full disclosure.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/item-not-as-described.html
> 
> From the policy, here's how they suggest you defend yourself:
> 
> _*Provide documentation that the item was properly described*
> 
> If you can show that an item was properly described, the case can be closed. Here are examples of descriptions that match the item:
> 
> *   The buyer states that the item is used, not new, and the listing clearly describes the item as used.
> 
> *    A defect in the item was correctly described by the seller.
> 
> *   The item was properly described, but the buyer didn't want it after receiving it.
> 
> *    The item was properly described but didn't meet the buyer's expectations.
> 
> *    The item has minor scratches and was listed as used condition._




This is very helpful - thanks so much!


----------



## babidius

She can also not threaten with feedback. I would mention that to ebay and copy the email stating that.


----------



## uadjit

mf19 said:


> To be honest, I don't even know what Ebay will consider "explicit" enough, but oh well - at least I know that I don't have to offer to pay for the shipping.  So what do you think - is this definitely not going to go in my favor - so I should just offer her a refund at her expense for return shipping



She must actually say (not just imply) that she will leave you a neg if you don't refund her return shipping. 

I haven't seen your listing so I don't know what chances you have in a dispute but if there is significant wear that wasn't in the description you will probably lose. I also don't know the status of your account (ie, how many transactions you've completed, what your fb looks like and if you've had cases opened against you before) but if you are a low-volume seller a case against you may be a major blow to your account. You will have to decide if you want to fight it out in a dispute or offer a refund for the return of the item.


----------



## Levo

I am about to pull the trigger on one of these bags. Do they all look authentic? I apologize if this isn't the appropriate place to post this, I am new here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271139552962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200878462129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221178908792?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## wulie

Levo said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on one of these bags. Do they all look authentic? I apologize if this isn't the appropriate place to post this, I am new here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271139552962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200878462129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221178908792?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



You need to go to the Chanel-Shopping area of the forum & post your request there - please read the thread introduction & follow any format requirements. 
I'm not familiar with Chanel, but the ladies in Mulberry do a sterling job & I'm sure that's the case with other brands too! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/


----------



## Bratty1919

Candy2 said:


> Please don't quote spam, it makes twice the clean up for us.



This thread is NOT for advertisement!


----------



## Millicat

I'm an Ebay buyer, don't sell on there, and i'd like to pick people's brains if i may.

I buy vintage bags, some costing thousands of pounds, and there's a bag i'm after currently but the seller's not replying to my messages - i sent a follow up message and the reason they gave for ignoring me was that they didn't consider my offers as serious.

I've explained my interest is very serious (my Ebay history is buying these bags), that i really want this bag and could we please discuss a mutually agreeable price - but still ignored.
Over here haggling is done and i explained this, i also asked the seller to tell me if it's inappropriate in their country (i think the US but it's not actually stated) - still nothing.

My first offer was very low at a quarter of the asking price, my second was half, i'm willing to pay three quarters of it but this seller won't communicate.
I am *NO* timewaster but that's clearly how i'm being seen, do i just pay the full amount and shut up ?
How many of you sellers see my actions as timewasting ?


----------



## BeenBurned

Millicat said:


> I'm an Ebay buyer, don't sell on there, and i'd like to pick people's brains if i may.
> 
> I buy vintage bags, some costing thousands of pounds, and there's a bag i'm after currently but the seller's not replying to my messages - i sent a follow up message and the reason they gave for ignoring me was that they didn't consider my offers as serious.
> 
> I've explained my interest is very serious (my Ebay history is buying these bags), that i really want this bag and could we please discuss a mutually agreeable price - but still ignored.
> Over here haggling is done and i explained this, i also asked the seller to tell me if it's inappropriate in their country (i think the US but it's not actually stated) - still nothing.
> 
> My first offer was very low at a quarter of the asking price, my second was half, i'm willing to pay three quarters of it but this seller won't communicate.
> I am *NO* timewaster but that's clearly how i'm being seen, do i just pay the full amount and shut up ?
> How many of you sellers see my actions as timewasting ?


Please don't take offense at my response because it's not meant to be offensive, but rather, as how I'd view your ASQs if I were the seller.

Does the seller's listing even have a best offer option? if not, you're actually violating ebay's policy by making an offer and if reported, you can get into trouble with ebay. 

And even if the listing has a b.o. option, to be honest, I certainly wouldn't consider an offer of 75% off the asking price, then upping it to 50% off as serious at all. IMO, that is being a time-waster. 

Although there are probably circumstances where sellers want to get rid of dead wood and might take a lowball offer, most sellers probably have a threshhold not even considering offers unless they are at least 80% of the asking price. 

With ebay fees, paypal fees, time and expense of shopping (gas is expensive, you know), time involved in photographing and listing items, etc., an offer of 25% or 50% of the price is downright insulting and would probably result in the seller losing money. Sellers do not sell on ebay to lose money or even to break even.  

And in fact, there are many sellers who would block a buyer like that. 

Although I'm not saying this is something you'd do, I've found that some of those buyers who want something and make insultingly low offers will eventually buy the item for a price that's acceptable to the seller but because now, the buyer feels that she was forced to overpay will find fault with the item, fish for a partial refund to get it for less or manufacture "issues" and file SNAD. 

In other words, often history has shown these buyers to be PITAs, thus, many sellers ignore and BBL them so they don't have to deal with them. 

Understand that this isn't intended to insult you but there's a difference between dickering at a yard sale where theres' no overhead and lowballing ebay sellers who have already been slammed with unreasonable fees by ebay, ever-rising postal costs and buyers who consider ebay to be a garage sale.

So in answer to your question, I probably would have blocked you. 

JMHO.


----------



## Millicat

Oh wow 
Thank you, you've flabbergasted me.


----------



## BeenBurned

Like I said, it's the way I'd view your questions. Wait for other opinions. Others might view your question differently.


----------



## Millicat

No, that's fine BeenBurned, i asked and you explained, thank you, really


----------



## tutushopper

I really have to second BB's opinion.  She said all it pretty well, so no need for me to restate it.


----------



## Millicat

I can't thank you enough for educating me.
I would describe myself as quite an intelligent woman but there will always be times when your own knowledge just is _not enough _and you need the guidance of others, thank you again.
I can move forward now


----------



## anthrosphere

PayPal would NOT release my funds and it's been 4 days. My USPS tracking showed "Delivery Status Not Updated" but the Buyer left positive feedback last Friday. The PayPal CS refuses to help me and doesn't care that the buyer left feedback.  

Here is what the tracking says:

First-Class Mail®
Delivery status not updated
January 19, 2013, 9:23 pm

Out for Delivery
January 19, 2013, 7:23 am

Does anyone know how long it takes for USPS to update their tracking to delivered? I can't believe how lazy USPS is getting! I'm never shipping with them again!


----------



## tutushopper

anthrosphere said:


> PayPal would NOT release my funds and it's been 4 days. My USPS tracking showed "Delivery Status Not Updated" but the Buyer left positive feedback last Friday. The PayPal CS refuses to help me and doesn't care that the buyer left feedback.
> 
> Here is what the tracking says:
> 
> First-Class Mail®
> Delivery status not updated
> January 19, 2013, 9:23 pm
> 
> Out for Delivery
> January 19, 2013, 7:23 am
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for USPS to update their tracking to delivered? I can't believe how lazy USPS is getting! I'm never shipping with them again!



Sometimes this kind of message never gets updated (I had one like that).  I contacted the local post office, tried to call the delivering post office but they never answered, my local post office even faxed them and never got a response.  Thankfully, I did get feedback from the person that they got the item (I was totally panicked, she probably thought I was nuts asking if she had received it).  

So my suggestion would be to (1) contact the delivering post office (you can look up the phone number via your favorite search engine) and (2) contact your local post office if that doesn't work and ask them to help you sort it out.  It may or may not end up with a successful notification update.  

Best of luck.  I think paypal will release the funds after a certain number of days.  I thought if they held funds, they released them upon either delivery confirmation OR positive feedback from the buyer, but I could be wrong as I've not had funds held (knock on wood).  I would also call paypal and talk to a different rep.


----------



## Skittle

anthrosphere said:


> PayPal would NOT release my funds and it's been 4 days. My USPS tracking showed "Delivery Status Not Updated" but the Buyer left positive feedback last Friday. The PayPal CS refuses to help me and doesn't care that the buyer left feedback.
> 
> Here is what the tracking says:
> 
> First-Class Mail®
> Delivery status not updated
> January 19, 2013, 9:23 pm
> 
> Out for Delivery
> January 19, 2013, 7:23 am
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for USPS to update their tracking to delivered? I can't believe how lazy USPS is getting! I'm never shipping with them again!



That is the message I usually get when I paid for signature confirmation but the USPS delivery person failed to get it. I am afraid that it will not update more that that.


----------



## Millicat

I had 2 parcels sent to me from the US via USPS and the tracking information on them was wildly different.

One tracked from Florida to New York and then no other information *at all*.

The other, tracked perfectly from California until it arrived over here - at that point it was given a _second_ tracking number - which neither of us knew about but was discovered by the seller, that parcel went to a Post Office in a completely different area.
That PO claimed they sent out a card telling me of its arrival and to arrange duty payment and collection ...... but, no card to this very day and that was the beginning of December !!!!!!!

Once we knew that second number i could take care of things but such different transactions with USPS.
Both sellers and myself were in constant contact and we became quite friendly


----------



## uhhkate

Hi tPFers, 

I read a lot on here about safety in both buying and selling. Do you have any advice on safely shipping internationally (and affordably)? I sell a lot of items that aren't that expensive and a few expensive pieces, but I'd still like to be able to offer international shipping. Am I just opening myself up to disaster? 

Or is Express Int'l the only option?


----------



## anthrosphere

Thanks Skittles, Tutshopper, and Millicat for all your help. I contacted PayPal again and got a different rep. He was far more helpful than the other lady. I told him that the tracking will not update any further, so he tried to contact USPS to confirm delivery, but he told me the wait time was too long.

 He made an exception and took my word on my buyer's positive feedback (which she left last Friday), and he released my funds. He insisted I talk to USPS first before I complain to PayPal next time. Sigh. What a pain. If I didn't need this money so badly I would try to contact USPS. This will be the last time I'll ever deal with them.

Thanks again girls for all your help!


----------



## Millicat

You're welcome, Anthrosphere, it's always useful when other points of view are put forward isn't it.


----------



## tutushopper

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks Skittles, Tutshopper, and Millicat for all your help. I contacted PayPal again and got a different rep. He was far more helpful than the other lady. I told him that the tracking will not update any further, so he tried to contact USPS to confirm delivery, but he told me the wait time was too long.
> 
> He made an exception and took my word on my buyer's positive feedback (which she left last Friday), and he released my funds. He insisted I talk to USPS first before I complain to PayPal next time. Sigh. What a pain. If I didn't need this money so badly I would try to contact USPS. This will be the last time I'll ever deal with them.
> 
> Thanks again girls for all your help!



So happy it all worked out for you.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I recently had to close a case as the buyer did not end up paying. When I closed it it said that my final value fee has been credited and a non paying bidder strike MAY be put on the buyer. 

Does this mean that it also may not happen? How can I see if an NPB strike has been put on this buyers account? 

I'm finding eBay very hard to navigate. I can't get a simple answer to simple questions. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkPeonies said:


> I recently had to close a case as the buyer did not end up paying. When I closed it it said that my final value fee has been credited and a non paying bidder strike MAY be put on the buyer.
> 
> Does this mean that it also may not happen? How can I see if an NPB strike has been put on this buyers account?
> 
> I'm finding eBay very hard to navigate. I can't get a simple answer to simple questions.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It probably means that if the NPB called ebay and gave a convincing sob story, ebay let her off.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I have a question about duties/taxes... I started sending items out with a courier it's the only way I can have signature confirmation. I tried everything, from registered mail to EMS - but in a way or in another I could not get signature confirmation, etc (read: PP protection). I write in my listings that I send items with this courier and also I have that disclamer that duties/taxes are not included in the shipping/listing price and they are the buyer's responsibility. Yet I have all the buyers complaining / waiting a refund from me! What I can do? TIA


----------



## PinkPeonies

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> It probably means that if the NPB called ebay and gave a convincing sob story, ebay let her off.



eBay is such a joke! Feedbacks aren't even real anymore. This stupid buyer claims she's been in hospital and I kept telling her if there's issues with paying just let me know. But she insisted she really wanted the item and that she's paid. I kept believing her. I'm the idiot and now she gets away with it.

I'm going to give eBay a call and blow up, even if it's just to release some steam.  

But what would I see on the buyers feedback if an NPB had been put on?

Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkPeonies said:


> eBay is such a joke! Feedbacks aren't even real anymore. This stupid buyer claims she's been in hospital and I kept telling her if there's issues with paying just let me know. But she insisted she really wanted the item and that she's paid. I kept believing her. I'm the idiot and now she gets away with it.
> 
> I'm going to give eBay a call and blow up, even if it's just to release some steam.
> 
> But what would I see on the buyers feedback if an NPB had been put on?
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply.


You won't know whether a buyer has NPBs. That's internal information within ebay's system.

This is the only way you can know if a buyer got a strike. What can happen is that some day, you might get an email from a buyer for whom you filed NPB and gave a strike. She'll be begging for you to remove the strike, an option you - as seller- do have. She'll whine that because of your strike, she's unable to bid on items from other sellers. 

I have never removed an unpaid strike. Whenever my buyers have received unpaid strikes, they were only after those buyers got multiple opportunities to pay. 

* Invoice #1 was sent immediately following the close of the listing. 
* Invoice #2 was sent after 4-5 days as a reminder
* Direct email to buyer on day 6 letting them know that UID would be open on day 7
* After UID closes (at the time, it was 7 days later), strike was issued

Those buyers had 14 days and multiple reminders to pay. If they chose to ignore those messages and dispute, the strike is their own fault and it will not be removed. They earned the strike and to remove it only gives them the chance to do the same to more sellers. 

Additionally, buyers who find themselves unable to bid because of too many strikes have received those strikes from multiple sellers. It's not just your strike or mine that blocked them.

This is the only way sellers are able to control who bids on their items and to protect other sellers from the PITA non-payers.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thanks so much for your info. 

So no one can actually see of their feedback that an NPB strike has been put on them?

I will not be removing this strike. This buyer lied and lied to me and gave her nearly a month to pay and I was actually nice to them. I'm just pissed is all.


----------



## Millicat

Millicat said:


> I can't thank you enough for educating me.
> I would describe myself as quite an intelligent woman but there will always be times when your own knowledge just is _not enough _and you need the guidance of others, thank you again.
> I can move forward now




By way of an update, i bought the bag, it's been dispatched and i'm now watching it move through all the tracking stages.
Thank you BeenBurned and Tutushopper for giving me valuable information along the way


----------



## BeenBurned

Millicat said:


> By way of an update, i bought the bag, it's been dispatched and i'm now watching it move through all the tracking stages.
> Thank you BeenBurned and Tutushopper for giving me valuable information along the way



You're very welcome.


----------



## tutushopper

Millicat said:


> By way of an update, i bought the bag, it's been dispatched and i'm now watching it move through all the tracking stages.
> Thank you BeenBurned and Tutushopper for giving me valuable information along the way



My pleasure; hope you love the bag when it comes!


----------



## that_claudz

Hi everyone,

Apologies if this has been answered before, I was wondering if someone could help me with PayPal payments?

I have sold items on eBay before, but never with PayPal. I was hoping someone is able to explain this to me in case I have missed something.

So once I enter details of my bank account in PayPal, and provide my PayPal email on eBay as payment option- when a buyer pays using PayPal- does the money come through instantly? How do I then transfer the money to my bank account to use in real life? It doesn't automatically go through to one of my listed credit cards right?

Thanks so much in advance for your expertise!


----------



## uadjit

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Apologies if this has been answered before, I was wondering if someone could help me with PayPal payments?
> 
> I have sold items on eBay before, but never with PayPal. I was hoping someone is able to explain this to me in case I have missed something.
> 
> So once I enter details of my bank account in PayPal, and provide my PayPal email on eBay as payment option- when a buyer pays using PayPal- does the money come through instantly? How do I then transfer the money to my bank account to use in real life? It doesn't automatically go through to one of my listed credit cards right?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your expertise!



I think you need to sign up for a premier or business Paypal account to receive payments. Once you do that you can give them your bank details for transfers.


----------



## BeenBurned

that_claudz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Apologies if this has been answered before, I was wondering if someone could help me with PayPal payments?
> 
> I have sold items on eBay before, but never with PayPal. I was hoping someone is able to explain this to me in case I have missed something.
> 
> So once I enter details of my bank account in PayPal, and provide my PayPal email on eBay as payment option- when a buyer pays using PayPal- does the money come through instantly? How do I then transfer the money to my bank account to use in real life? It doesn't automatically go through to one of my listed credit cards right?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your expertise!





uadjit said:


> I think you need to sign up for a premier or business Paypal account to receive payments. Once you do that you can give them your bank details for transfers.



You don't need a premier account unless and until someone buys something and pays with a credit card. As long as they use their paypal balance or bank transfers (e-check), you won't get charged a fee and won't need to upgrade the account. 

Once someone makes a c.c. payment, you'll have to upgrade in order to accept the payment and from that point on, all paypal transactions will have a fee of about 3%. 

As for transferring the money out, I don't know whether you'll have immediate access. If you're a new seller, they might put a hold on the funds until d.c. is confirmed and/or until buyers leave feedback. 

Once the money is available to you, you have to withdraw it to transfer it to your linked bank account. It doesn't happen automatically.


----------



## that_claudz

BeenBurned said:


> You don't need a premier account unless and until someone buys something and pays with a credit card. As long as they use their paypal balance or bank transfers (e-check), you won't get charged a fee and won't need to upgrade the account.
> 
> Once someone makes a c.c. payment, you'll have to upgrade in order to accept the payment and from that point on, all paypal transactions will have a fee of about 3%.
> 
> As for transferring the money out, I don't know whether you'll have immediate access. If you're a new seller, they might put a hold on the funds until d.c. is confirmed and/or until buyers leave feedback.
> 
> Once the money is available to you, you have to withdraw it to transfer it to your linked bank account. It doesn't happen automatically.



Cheers for your help!

So in other words, I am ok to accept payment as long as it's NOT a credit card. (Even though it probably will be, that's how I always pay! Lol.)

Will my PayPal transactions only have a fee for accepting payment? When I buy things on eBay nothing will change right?

Do I then post the item once the money is in my PayPal account? Or should I wait till it's transferred to my bank account? I am not sure of what the etiquette is here!


----------



## BeenBurned

that_claudz said:


> Cheers for your help!
> 
> So in other words, I am ok to accept payment as long as it's NOT a credit card. (Even though it probably will be, that's how I always pay! Lol.)
> 
> Will my PayPal transactions only have a fee for accepting payment? When I buy things on eBay nothing will change right?
> 
> Do I then post the item once the money is in my PayPal account? Or should I wait till it's transferred to my bank account? I am not sure of what the etiquette is here!



1. You aren't allowed to restrict payment types. Just cross your fingers that they don't use a c.c. so you don't have to upgrade right away.

According to paypal rules, if you accept paypal, you have to be willing to accept all forms of payment. But unless something has changed fairly recently, until you upgrade, there aren't fees associated with payments until you've upgraded. I think I had my account for about 2 years before someone used a c.c. and I had to upgrade. 

2. As a buyer, there's no fee to you.

3. If a buyer uses an echeck, you don't ship until it clears, usually 3-4 days for domestic. Perhaps a bit longer if an international transaction. But the paypal notice will tell you that it's an echeck payment and you shouldn't ship until it clears. 

4. Once you have a cleared payment, you must ship within 7 days (or within whatever your shipping time is on your listing). You cannot withhold the shipment until the funds are released or until you've transferred the funds.

*ETA*: There might have been changes and it's possible that there's a fee for all payments you accept. Someone else might know the answer to that.

Here's PP's help page: https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/paypal-fees


----------



## that_claudz

BeenBurned said:


> 1. You aren't allowed to restrict payment types. Just cross your fingers that they don't use a c.c. so you don't have to upgrade right away.
> 
> According to paypal rules, if you accept paypal, you have to be willing to accept all forms of payment. But unless something has changed fairly recently, until you upgrade, there aren't fees associated with payments until you've upgraded. I think I had my account for about 2 years before someone used a c.c. and I had to upgrade.
> 
> 2. As a buyer, there's no fee to you.
> 
> 3. If a buyer uses an echeck, you don't ship until it clears, usually 3-4 days for domestic. Perhaps a bit longer if an international transaction. But the paypal notice will tell you that it's an echeck payment and you shouldn't ship until it clears.
> 
> 4. Once you have a cleared payment, you must ship within 7 days (or within whatever your shipping time is on your listing). You cannot withhold the shipment until the funds are released or until you've transferred the funds.
> 
> *ETA*: There might have been changes and it's possible that there's a fee for all payments you accept. Someone else might know the answer to that.
> 
> Here's PP's help page: https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/paypal-fees



Thanks again for all your help. Yes I understand I can't withhold payment types. What I meant was, I won't have to upgrade my account unless a credit card is used- which I won't know till the payment is made.

So in other words, unless it is echeck, as soon as money hits PayPal, I should ship.

Not as complicated as it seems! Here goes trying to sell some bags to fund new ones!


----------



## seltzer92

i've sold hundreds of items on ebay but havent in 6 months.

there used to be a way you could viewed on ebay UK additionally for 10 cents. what happened to this option?


----------



## Bratty1919

seltzer92 said:


> i've sold hundreds of items on ebay but havent in 6 months.
> 
> there used to be a way you could viewed on ebay UK additionally for 10 cents. what happened to this option?



It should show up if you have international shipping options listed. Do you?


----------



## julianorman

Hey everyone,

This has probably been asked before, but I searched for "ebay alternatives" and didn't get any results that seemed relevant.

It's been a while since I've used eBay, mainly because I dread the idea of listing an item for sale. It takes forever and seems really clunky. Does anyone have a good alternative to using eBay's selling page? I have a Mac if that makes any difference.


----------



## tutushopper

There is Bonanza, craig's list, and then consignment stores, such as Yoogi's Closet, Ann's Fabulous Finds, and Fashionphile etc.  There is also the option of a local consignment store.  It really depends on what you have to sell; most online consignment stores go for high end designers.


----------



## whateve

There is something wrong with Paypal right now that has me worried. I tried to pay for an ebay item and got an error that said my transaction couldn't be processed. Then I logged into my Paypal account and even though my balance looked correct, it said I didn't have any transactions to show for the current time period, which I do.


----------



## PinkPeonies

whateve said:
			
		

> There is something wrong with Paypal right now that has me worried. I tried to pay for an ebay item and got an error that said my transaction couldn't be processed. Then I logged into my Paypal account and even though my balance looked correct, it said I didn't have any transactions to show for the current time period, which I do.



Sometimes it takes a few minutes for it update. But you said an error occurred during the process, it may not have gone through? 

I say wait 30mins to an hour and check your status and make sure it didn't actually process.


----------



## seltzer92

Bratty1919 said:


> It should show up if you have international shipping options listed. Do you?



of course i have have indicated that i offer international shipping at X amount. 

my auction does NOT show up in the main search results on ebay.co.uk only in the separate section at the bottom of the page where it lists items from "international sellers".

this is not what i wanted. it used to be that you had the option to be listed in the MAIN search results if you paid the extra ten cents. 
*
does anyone know how to regain that option? *


----------



## whateve

PinkPeonies said:


> Sometimes it takes a few minutes for it update. But you said an error occurred during the process, it may not have gone through?
> 
> I say wait 30mins to an hour and check your status and make sure it didn't actually process.



Now I have a real problem. When I signed into ebay this morning, it said "pay now" so I did. Then when I logged into Paypal, it showed the payment was made twice. I looked up on the news that Paypal has been doing this to people for the last several hours. I don't know how to get back the duplicate payment without opening a case. Please help!

ETA: I just asked the seller to refund the extra payment but she is new so I don't know if she knows how. It will cost her 30 cents if she does it.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:
			
		

> Now I have a real problem. When I signed into ebay this morning, it said "pay now" so I did. Then when I logged into Paypal, it showed the payment was made twice. I looked up on the news that Paypal has been doing this to people for the last several hours. I don't know how to get back the duplicate payment without opening a case. Please help!
> 
> ETA: I just asked the seller to refund the extra payment but she is new so I don't know if she knows how. It will cost her 30 cents if she does it.



Call Paypal. It's their technical issue so they shouldn't be charging the seller to correct the problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> There is something wrong with Paypal right now that has me worried. I tried to pay for an ebay item and got an error that said my transaction couldn't be processed. Then I logged into my Paypal account and even though my balance looked correct, it said I didn't have any transactions to show for the current time period, which I do.





whateve said:


> Now I have a real problem. When I signed into ebay this morning, it said "pay now" so I did. Then when I logged into Paypal, it showed the payment was made twice. I looked up on the news that Paypal has been doing this to people for the last several hours. I don't know how to get back the duplicate payment without opening a case. Please help!
> 
> ETA: I just asked the seller to refund the extra payment but she is new so I don't know if she knows how. It will cost her 30 cents if she does it.



There's another thread regarding the same glitch.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-glitch-beware-800020.html

IMHO, paypal should reimburse the seller in full. The seller shouldn't be out even 30 cents for Paypal's hiccup.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> There's another thread regarding the same glitch.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-glitch-beware-800020.html
> 
> IMHO, paypal should reimburse the seller in full. The seller shouldn't be out even 30 cents for Paypal's hiccup.



Thank you! The seller refunded me.


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> Call Paypal. It's their technical issue so they shouldn't be charging the seller to correct the problem.



Apparently the wait time to talk to Paypal is about 2 hours since this is happening to everyone. Hopefully, they will have an automatic way to refund those sellers.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Oooh didn't know it was an actual Paypal issue. Sometimes I've had it happen when I'm paying with PayPal through my phone and it looks like its gone through but something has timed out due to phone coverage. 

If your seller has refunded you in full and she is charged even a few cents, definitely let them know to speak to PayPal about getting a fee refund.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Boyfriend just paid for a Coach cosmetic case I won late last night with no trouble. Guess it is fixed.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

(As a buyer) Is there any way to change a Neutral rating that I left to a positive rating?  Or at least leave a comment or additional note after feedback was left?


----------



## BeenBurned

luvsagreatdeal said:


> (As a buyer) Is there any way to change a Neutral rating that I left to a positive rating?  Or at least leave a comment or additional note after feedback was left?



http://pages.ebay.com/help/feedback/revise-feedback.html#revise

http://pages.ebay.com/help/feedback/revision-request.html#submit


----------



## tnguye78

dds262 said:


> I have started a fixed price auction yesterday but have decided to add a best offer option - when I go to edit this section of the listing I do not see a place to add a best offer??? do I need to cancel the item and relist it???



Bumping this because I am having the same problem. Does OBO only worK on BINs?


----------



## tutushopper

whateve said:


> Apparently the wait time to talk to Paypal is about 2 hours since this is happening to everyone. Hopefully, they will have an automatic way to refund those sellers.



It took me about an hour to reach them this afternoon, so they are still dealing with it.


----------



## jeya13

Sorry for the naive question,  but I've just sold my first 2 items a little over a week ago and the items were both delivered according to the tracking. Ive been an ebay member for over 6 years with 40+ positive ratings as a buyer and would like to get some FB as a seller. My question is should I request FB at some point (if I remember correctly, some sellers I've purchased from have done this) and how long do I wait? Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

jeya13 said:


> Sorry for the naive question,  but I've just sold my first 2 items a little over a week ago and the items were both delivered according to the tracking. Ive been an ebay member for over 6 years with 40+ positive ratings as a buyer and would like to get some FB as a seller. My question is should I request FB at some point (if I remember correctly, some sellers I've purchased from have done this) and how long do I wait? Thanks!



No. Don't ever ask for feedback. Some people (like me) are of the "if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all" camp and if oftentimes if they're pushed they'll leave fb that you may not want. eBay sends them an automatic reminder after a month.


----------



## seltzer92

i filed an item not receive after not receiving a garment for 40 days...lo and behold, one day after i filed i received the garment. the seller had mailed it a month after my payment cleared. 

the slip was missing rendering the lace garment useless. and of course it wasnt mentioned in the listing. 

*how do i switch over from INR to SNAD?* i havent escalated this yet. 

should i escalate the case and just made a note of how i received it?

will the case automatically close in my favor since the seller waited so long to send it?

i heard paypal seller protection will only cover sellers if they mail within 7 days of the listing ending.


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> i filed an item not receive after not receiving a garment for 40 days...lo and behold, one day after i filed i received the garment. the seller had mailed it a month after my payment cleared.
> 
> the slip was missing rendering the lace garment useless. and of course it wasnt mentioned in the listing.
> 
> *how do i switch over from INR to SNAD?* i havent escalated this yet.
> 
> should i escalate the case and just made a note of how i received it?
> 
> will the case automatically close in my favor since the seller waited so long to send it?
> 
> i heard paypal seller protection will only cover sellers if they mail within 7 days of the listing ending.



Call ebay and ask how to handle it.


----------



## nillacobain

I smell another npd, no payment/no replied to my emails. I can send a second chance offer. But how does work? I need to wait for 4 + 4 days (time allowed by Ebay) or I can sent it after filing npb? TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

nillacobain said:


> I smell another npd, no payment/no replied to my emails. I can send a second chance offer. But how does work? I need to wait for 4 + 4 days (time allowed by Ebay) or I can sent it after filing npb? TIA


You can send it but you risk the chance of both the original buyer paying and the SCO accepting. Unless you have 2 of the item, it's probably safer to wait on the SCO.


----------



## nillacobain

BeenBurned said:


> You can send it but you risk the chance of both the original buyer paying and the SCO accepting. Unless you have 2 of the item, it's probably safer to wait on the SCO.



Is it a new sport? Bidding/winning/putting OBO and then just disappear? I'm really sick of it. 

Thank you for your reply! Your help and advices are always really appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

nillacobain said:


> Is it a new sport? Bidding/winning/putting OBO and then just disappear? I'm really sick of it.
> 
> Thank you for your reply! Your help and advices are always really appreciated!


 You're very welcome.


----------



## noshoepolish

Yes, I had a bunch last year.



nillacobain said:


> Is it a new sport? Bidding/winning/putting OBO and then just disappear? I'm really sick of it.
> 
> Thank you for your reply! Your help and advices are always really appreciated!


----------



## Lingie

Hi, I just sold a pair of new CL on eBay, is there a way I can ensure the buyer do not swap in a fake pair or wear the shoes and then want to return?

Tia!


----------



## tutushopper

Lingie said:


> Hi, I just sold a pair of new CL on eBay, is there a way I can ensure the buyer do not swap in a fake pair or wear the shoes and then want to return?
> 
> Tia!



Truthfully, there is no way other than not sending them that you can make 100% sure they don't swap or wear them and then want to return.  Most buyers are honest, but for the ones that aren't, there is no preventative measure you can take that I know of.


----------



## Lingie

tutushopper said:


> Truthfully, there is no way other than not sending them that you can make 100% sure they don't swap or wear them and then want to return.  Most buyers are honest, but for the ones that aren't, there is no preventative measure you can take that I know of.



Thanks tutushopper! It's my first time selling.. Just don't wish to fall into scammer hands.


----------



## AppleandAndy

If you are allowing returns, you should put an explanation of your return policy stating that the item needs to be returned in the same condition as when you sent it, new and unworn,with all packaging and tags still attached, if any.  
I have my own stickers that I had printed (very cheap, use address labels) or  For shoes, I would attach one to the bottom of each shoe.  If the buyer keeps them they can remove the tags easily, but they will have a hard time taking the tags off and putting them on a pair of fakes.  If they wear them, the tags will be damaged.
It's not full proof, but may help.  A lot of disclosure and a little prevention can go a long way to thwart the occasional sneaky buyer.


----------



## ilovedior

I am new to both ebay and the TPF ebay forum, I have read a lot about shill/ shrill (sorry I don't remember how to spell it lol).  I was looking at Rebecca Minkoff handbags to purchase from ebay and I came across this listing from a new seller.

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=121060373809

I noticed that one person bid on the auction 3 times in a row.  This person, like the seller, doesn't have a lot of feedback.  It's not like the auction is about to end and they want to make sure they don't get outbid. 

I like this bag, but because the seller doesn't have a lot of feedback yet, I don't think I will buy the bag, but I am trying to become more familiar with ebay, and want to know what to look out for.  Also if the seller is shilling, I would never want to support that!  I mean why would I buy something that the seller has intentionally, and unethically raised the price on?!

Thank you for any info you can give


----------



## Doglover1610

Quick question: If my eBay Bucks expire on Feb. 2, does it mean that today is the last day I can use them? Or is Feb. 2 the last day I can use them? I've never waited this long before, but the BOA site is down so my brother can't transfer the necessary funds to my account, and I am currently not in the USA.


----------



## BeenBurned

ilovedior said:


> I am new to both ebay and the TPF ebay forum, I have read a lot about shill/ shrill (sorry I don't remember how to spell it lol).  I was looking at Rebecca Minkoff handbags to purchase from ebay and I came across this listing from a new seller.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=121060373809
> 
> I noticed that one person bid on the auction 3 times in a row.  This person, like the seller, doesn't have a lot of feedback.  It's not like the auction is about to end and they want to make sure they don't get outbid.
> 
> I like this bag, but because the seller doesn't have a lot of feedback yet, I don't think I will buy the bag, but I am trying to become more familiar with ebay, and want to know what to look out for.  Also if the seller is shilling, I would never want to support that!  I mean why would I buy something that the seller has intentionally, and unethically raised the price on?!
> 
> Thank you for any info you can give



It's not the 4 bids the bidder has placed on this particular bag that indicate shilling but the 86% of her bidding history. If you look at the bidding in the link you posted, in addition to the 4 bids on this listing all those other bids on items from this seller (in this case seller 1), there are  9 other listings from the same seller which the bidder has bid on. If it's not shill bidding, it certainly is questionable. 

I agree that there seem to be red flags, IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

Doglover1610 said:


> Quick question: If my eBay Bucks expire on Feb. 2, does it mean that today is the last day I can use them? Or is Feb. 2 the last day I can use them? I've never waited this long before, but the BOA site is down so my brother can't transfer the necessary funds to my account, and I am currently not in the USA.



You can use them until 11:59 pm pacific (ebay) time on the 2nd.


----------



## ilovedior

BeenBurned said:


> It's not the 4 bids the bidder has placed on this particular bag that indicate shilling but the 86% of her bidding history. If you look at the bidding in the link you posted, in addition to the 4 bids on this listing all those other bids on items from this seller (in this case seller 1), there are  9 other listings from the same seller which the bidder has bid on. If it's not shill bidding, it certainly is questionable.
> 
> I agree that there seem to be red flags, IMO.



Thank you for your help.  I am going to pass on the bag.  I would never want to support unethical selling! 

Like I said I am new to buying on ebay, so I really do appreciate your response!


----------



## Doglover1610

BeenBurned said:


> You can use them until 11:59 pm pacific (ebay) time on the 2nd.



Thank you BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

doglover1610 said:


> thank you beenburned!



yw


----------



## Wheelwatcher

I have a question about the strap on the Coach Legacy Penny bag: How do you double the strap to change it from crossbody length to the shorter length? The leash clips (is that what they're called?) are too large to pass through the metal loops on the side of the bag, so I can't follow the cute cartoon instructions on the Coach website called "How to Wear a Penny." It doesn't work when I try it...any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## AppleandAndy

I am not sure if this is the right place to post, but I have a question about buying a bag shipped from out of the country.  I would like to order from a store in Italy.  Does anyone know how the customs and fees work?  Will I get a bill from customs?  I asked the retailer, but they do the paperwork and send the bag. That seems to be the end of their responsiblity.  I don't mind paying, just don't want to be surprised.  I tried researching it on the Customs website, and even that said the whole issue is complicated. Thanks for any help.


----------



## that_claudz

Hi there,

Was hoping one of you experts could help me out.

I received a PayPal payment from a buyer today and it says in PayPal that the payment status is "completed".

Does that mean I am safe to send the item out?

If that was eCheck or paid by credit card, would PayPal have notified me?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## uadjit

that_claudz said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Was hoping one of you experts could help me out.
> 
> I received a PayPal payment from a buyer today and it says in PayPal that the payment status is "completed".
> 
> Does that mean I am safe to send the item out?
> 
> If that was eCheck or paid by credit card, would PayPal have notified me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Login to your PP account (no eBay) and find the transaction details page for that sale. Under the shipping address it should say "eligible" which means it qualifies for seller protection. It will also have instructions on what to do next. 

Just a note on that, though/ I think it always says to ship with signature confirmation but if your sale total was less than $250 you only need delivery confirmation.


----------



## that_claudz

uadjit said:


> Login to your PP account (no eBay) and find the transaction details page for that sale. Under the shipping address it should say "eligible" which means it qualifies for seller protection. It will also have instructions on what to do next.
> 
> Just a note on that, though/ I think it always says to ship with signature confirmation but if your sale total was less than $250 you only need delivery confirmation.



Fantastic! Thank you. 

I just checked and it says "OK to ship" and there's instructions for what sort of shipping is required.


----------



## uadjit

ilovedior said:


> I am new to both ebay and the TPF ebay forum, I have read a lot about shill/ shrill (sorry I don't remember how to spell it lol).  I was looking at Rebecca Minkoff handbags to purchase from ebay and I came across this listing from a new seller.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=121060373809
> 
> I noticed that one person bid on the auction 3 times in a row.  This person, like the seller, doesn't have a lot of feedback.  It's not like the auction is about to end and they want to make sure they don't get outbid.
> 
> I like this bag, but because the seller doesn't have a lot of feedback yet, I don't think I will buy the bag, but I am trying to become more familiar with ebay, and want to know what to look out for.  Also if the seller is shilling, I would never want to support that!  I mean why would I buy something that the seller has intentionally, and unethically raised the price on?!
> 
> Thank you for any info you can give



This bidding history does look suspicious. As BB said it's the percentage of bids with the same seller and the fact that account has bid on most of that seller's auctions that is suspicious. Also, I would not expect to find a brand new luggage Nikki for less than $200 even scuffed up as this one appears to be. I don't blame you for wanting to look elsewhere.

The good news is that Luggage Nikkis pop up from time to time so you should be able to find one elsewhere. Come on by the RM Shopping subsection and post your request in the "Which RM Are You Searching For?" and we can help you find one.


----------



## gymangel812

What's the chance of something bad happening if I ship a pair of python shoes to California?


----------



## BeenBurned

gymangel812 said:


> What's the chance of something bad happening if I ship a pair of python shoes to California?



Chances are that nothing will happen. But I wouldn't do it on the off chance that it would be confiscated and I'd be out the shoes and out the money.


----------



## tutushopper

gymangel812 said:


> What's the chance of something bad happening if I ship a pair of python shoes to California?



Not that this is about me or anything, but I have a "friend" who lives in California, and she has bought python shoes before on ebay (since you can't buy them in California) and nobody ever checks the mail.  They don't have reptile sniffing dogs at the post office.  Now, this "friend" bought from someone in the U.S., so no customs officials were involved, just the USPS.  There are not many ways for Californians to get these items, other than by travel or by ebay.    My "friend" loves her shoes, by the way.  

Oh, and adding that I'm not condoning breaking the law or anything, nor was my "friend."  All the usual disclaimers.  

ETA:  I once talked with a very nice SA at the Louboutin boutique in NY, who told me they have "ways" to ship python shoes to California  (i.e. they don't mark them as python).


----------



## uadjit

tutushopper said:
			
		

> Not that this is about me or anything, but I have a "friend" who lives in California, and she has bought python shoes before on ebay (since you can't buy them in California) and nobody ever checks the mail.  They don't have reptile sniffing dogs at the post office.  Now, this "friend" bought from someone in the U.S., so no customs officials were involved, just the USPS.  There are not many ways for Californians to get these items, other than by travel or by ebay.    My "friend" loves her shoes, by the way.
> 
> Oh, and adding that I'm not condoning breaking the law or anything, nor was my "friend."  All the usual disclaimers.
> 
> ETA:  I once talked with a very nice SA at the Louboutin boutique in NY, who told me they have "ways" to ship python shoes to California  (i.e. they don't mark them as python).



I had no idea you couldn't buy python shoes in California. In fact I just bought some Dior python flats from someone in California so they must get them somehow.


----------



## tutushopper

uadjit said:


> I had no idea you couldn't buy python shoes in California. In fact I just bought some Dior python flats from someone in California so they must get them somehow.



Yes, there are ways to get them, but they are not sold in the state of California.  Probably it was someone like my "friend" who got them elsewhere and sold them on ebay.  OT:  It's also against the law to own ferrets in CA, but I know some who do.  They do sell food for them in the state--crazy.


----------



## nillacobain

Any advice on how to handle this (read another possible ebay PITA)? 

I have an item for almost 1K BIN/OBO (BIN price is below retail price). I got a few offers/lowballs/questions/watchers - was considering an offer. I woke up, logged in and saw I had a new FB?! I was HTH?! I got this positive FB from a zero FB person (been a member for a few years) "_I want to buy this, contact me  at *insert email address*_". He (because he's a man) purchased the item with BIN. I sent him the invoice. Because it's an international transaction I need receiver's telephone number so I also sent him a msg via Ebay asking for his contact and also I remembered him that payment is due within 4 days (as per Ebay's rule). I *immediately* got this reply: "_How do I get those shoes? _". Now, I think he's not aware that he commited to buy the item on hit "buy it now"?! I told him so: you purchased them item hitting the buy it now button, I accept Paypal payment, will send the item to your PP address as soon as payment is cleared. I still haven't heard back from him nor I received the payment. It really sucks because I had a potential buyer and now I have to wait 8 days before relisting. Should I sent the cancellation request now and relist ASAP? TIA


----------



## tomatored

What is your take on my situation? 

I bought a small cosmetic (Gucci) bag on eBay and the listing said shipped within one business day. I paid immediately, and waited to be notified of the shipment...which never came. So I sent several emails, all went unanswered. Finally,  four days after I paid I got an email saying, sorry, sick child, etc. will ship it today. I wrote back an  "I understand " email. But still nothing has been updated on eBay, and no new mail saying I have or I will ship Monday, etc. so do I need to be worried? The seller had nearly 100% positive feedback, but the only negative said that the buyer never received the item or refund and filed a dispute last December. How long is long enough to wait, and is there a wait time before eBay lets me file a dispute?


----------



## uadjit

tomatored said:
			
		

> What is your take on my situation?
> 
> I bought a small cosmetic (Gucci) bag on eBay and the listing said shipped within one business day. I paid immediately, and waited to be notified of the shipment...which never came. So I sent several emails, all went unanswered. Finally,  four days after I paid I got an email saying, sorry, sick child, etc. will ship it today. I wrote back an  "I understand " email. But still nothing has been updated on eBay, and no new mail saying I have or I will ship Monday, etc. so do I need to be worried? The seller had nearly 100% positive feedback, but the only negative said that the buyer never received the item or refund and filed a dispute last December. How long is long enough to wait, and is there a wait time before eBay lets me file a dispute?



You have exactly 45 days from the time of payment.


----------



## tomatored

uadjit said:


> You have exactly 45 days from the time of payment.



Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

tomatored said:
			
		

> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## fiskenmin

Not sure if I'm posting this where it should be posted, but is there anywhere I can check/ask on this forum about a seller from eBay?


----------



## runner22

Sorry if this has been asked before, but is expedited shipping the same as priority shipping? I recently bought a bag, and the listing has expedited shipping for $11.35. I checked the tracking and it said it was sent priority.

I've tried googling and it seems like expedited is the same as priority or is an umbrella term for priority and other mail services.

Thoughts?


----------



## tutushopper

runner22 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but is expedited shipping the same as priority shipping? I recently bought a bag, and the listing has expedited shipping for $11.35. I checked the tracking and it said it was sent priority.
> 
> I've tried googling and it seems like expedited is the same as priority or is an umbrella term for priority and other mail services.
> 
> Thoughts?



"Expedited" is usually seen as sent in a fast way, which usually translates into priority mail if sent via USPS.  The same way that "standard mail" usually means first class or the old parcel post. although there is a choice for first class mail.  It's kind of a blanket term that doesn't really mean anything in and of itself, and it baffles me why it's one of the drop down menu choices.


----------



## runner22

tutushopper said:


> "Expedited" is usually seen as sent in a fast way, which usually translates into priority mail if sent via USPS.  The same way that "standard mail" usually means first class or the old parcel post. although there is a choice for first class mail.  It's kind of a blanket term that doesn't really mean anything in and of itself, and it baffles me why it's one of the drop down menu choices.



Thank you! I wish ebay didn't make things complicated!


----------



## tutushopper

fiskenmin said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this where it should be posted, but is there anywhere I can check/ask on this forum about a seller from eBay?



You can do a search of their name, and see if anyone has mentioned it in any of the threads.  You should also search at toolhaus.com and see what their feedback looks like.


----------



## tomatored

^^ 





tutushopper said:


> "Expedited" is usually seen as sent in a fast way, which usually translates into priority mail if sent via USPS.  The same way that "standard mail" usually means first class or the old parcel post. although there is a choice for first class mail.  It's kind of a blanket term that doesn't really mean anything in and of itself, and it baffles me why it's one of the drop down menu choices.



 Exactly so, Tutushopper, and if it makes you feel any better Runner22, I really do think in my experience that Priority Mail is a little faster. It's also seemed to me that tracking it is somewhat more reliable with Priority as well, though we all know how frustrating USPS tracking can be. I always request Priority and also ship my items that way. Isn't getting a longed-for bag  in the mail exciting? Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## tutushopper

tomatored said:


> What is your take on my situation?
> 
> I bought a small cosmetic (Gucci) bag on eBay and the listing said shipped within one business day. I paid immediately, and waited to be notified of the shipment...which never came. So I sent several emails, all went unanswered. Finally,  four days after I paid I got an email saying, sorry, sick child, etc. will ship it today. I wrote back an  "I understand " email. But still nothing has been updated on eBay, and no new mail saying I have or I will ship Monday, etc. so do I need to be worried? The seller had nearly 100% positive feedback, but the only negative said that the buyer never received the item or refund and filed a dispute last December. How long is long enough to wait, and is there a wait time before eBay lets me file a dispute?



Generally, a buyer has 7 days to mail out a package before you can open a dispute; they may state on their auction that they mail sooner, but real life does occasionally rear its head, such as a sick child.  If the seller does indeed have such a situation, they may not be hanging around on ebay to update things.  I would give it a few days and see what happens.  

Some may use this as a ruse, but it's just as often that real things do come up.

You do have 45 days to open a claim, so I'd just give it time and see if the seller responds in the next few days.


----------



## fiskenmin

tutushopper said:


> You can do a search of their name, and see if anyone has mentioned it in any of the threads.  You should also search at toolhaus.com and see what their feedback looks like.



Alright, thank you


----------



## tutushopper

fiskenmin said:


> Alright, thank you



you are welcome.


----------



## fiskenmin

tutushopper said:


> you are welcome.


I tried doing a search of her name but nothing came up. Can I ask here then?


----------



## tomatored

tutushopper said:


> Generally, a buyer has 7 days to mail out a package before you can open a dispute; they may state on their auction that they mail sooner, but real life does occasionally rear its head, such as a sick child.  If the seller does indeed have such a situation, they may not be hanging around on ebay to update things.  I would give it a few days and see what happens.
> 
> Some may use this as a ruse, but it's just as often that real things do come up.
> 
> You do have 45 days to open a claim, so I'd just give it time and see if the seller responds in the next few days.



Thank you! I have as of last night a " this item has shipped" and a tracking number. I feel a lot better! Ive never been scammed on eBay but one hears such terrible stories! I appreciate your help.


----------



## tutushopper

tomatored said:


> Thank you! I have as of last night a " this item has shipped" and a tracking number. I feel a lot better! Ive never been scammed on eBay but one hears such terrible stories! I appreciate your help.



Great; sounds like she did ship it as she said she would!  So glad to hear all looks well.


----------



## tomatored

tutushopper said:


> Great; sounds like she did ship it as she said she would!  So glad to hear all looks well.



Yes, it arrived today, beautifully packaged, and just as described. I need to be less suspicious and remember that " occasionally real life does rear its head..." Lol. I left the seller positive feedback. Thanks again!


----------



## tutushopper

tomatored said:


> Yes, it arrived today, beautifully packaged, and just as described. I need to be less suspicious and remember that " occasionally real life does rear its head..." Lol. I left the seller positive feedback. Thanks again!



You are welcome; thanks for updating us on your happy ending!  So glad it all worked out so well.


----------



## Jayne1

I opened and closed a NPB case against a buyer the other day, received my FV fees back -- is there any way to see if she has this strike against her?


----------



## Jayne1

One more sort of random question... I purchased a small item and did not hear from the seller for 2 days, so I emailed to asked when he would ship.

He replied that, as per his listing, he ships within 3 days.  I didn't see the 3 day info in the listing description, he had it in the shipping information.  Fair enough.

So, when I leave feedback. am I supposed to give 5 stars for shipping, when it wasn't fast at all, but shipped according to what he stated... 3 days later?

Just curious how others would rate his shipping in the detailed seller ratings...


----------



## uadjit

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I opened and closed a NPB case against a buyer the other day, received my FV fees back -- is there any way to see if she has this strike against her?



Nope. But she should unless she called and got them to remove it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> One more sort of random question... I purchased a small item and did not hear from the seller for 2 days, so I emailed to asked when he would ship.
> 
> He replied that, as per his listing, he ships within 3 days.  I didn't see the 3 day info in the listing description, he had it in the shipping information.  Fair enough.
> 
> So, when I leave feedback. am I supposed to give 5 stars for shipping, when it wasn't fast at all, but shipped according to what he stated... 3 days later?
> 
> Just curious how others would rate his shipping in the detailed seller ratings...



The DSR rating is scored on whether the seller shipped according to their own TOS. If he ships as promised, whether 1 day, 3 days or 7 days, he has earned 5 stars, IMO. 

The fact that you didn't see it in the listing (when it WAS there) isn't his fault.


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> The DSR rating is scored on whether the seller shipped according to their own TOS. If he ships as promised, whether 1 day, 3 days or 7 days, he has earned 5 stars, IMO.
> 
> The fact that you didn't see it in the listing (when it WAS there) isn't his fault.


Thanks -- I thought that might be the case, just checking!


----------



## tutushopper

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks -- I thought that might be the case, just checking!



I think it's really nice that you have asked this and will leave DSR based on the person's listing.


----------



## uadjit

tutushopper said:
			
		

> I think it's really nice that you have asked this and will leave DSR based on the person's listing.



Me too. Very few people put that much thought into their ratings.


----------



## Jayne1

tutushopper said:


> I think it's really nice that you have asked this and will leave DSR based on the person's listing.





uadjit said:


> Me too. Very few people put that much thought into their ratings.


Actually I'm kind of annoyed that he wrote back and said it was in his shipping info (3 days) BUT, I was in luck, he would mail it that day, which was a day sooner.  I thought that was nice.

Except, he didn't.  He mailed at the end of the 3rd day... I guess I have to give him a 5 star rating anyway.


----------



## Bratty1919

Quick question:
Do you think it's rude/inappropriate to ask a seller how much their OBO item sold for, since we can no longer see the $ amount for accepted offers? I have an item that I'm not sure how to price. The two sellers with similar FB as mine both sold this item as OBO. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Quick question:
> Do you think it's rude/inappropriate to ask a seller how much their OBO item sold for, since we can no longer see the $ amount for accepted offers? I have an item that I'm not sure how to price. The two sellers with similar FB as mine both sold this item as OBO. Thanks in advance!



I gave information here as to how to see what the b.o. selling price was: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/best-offer-801773.html#post23928210


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> I gave information here as to how to see what the b.o. selling price was:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/best-offer-801773.html#post23928210



I missed that thread. Thanks for the info, it worked! The results were encouraging too, lol.


----------



## mf19

I purchased an item in a different currency and am wondering whether it is cheaper to :

1) accept paypal conversion rate (which is worse then it should be) and pay with credit card (possibly get additional 3% fee for conversion)
2) pay directly with credit card and get their conversion rate and fee (note: not sure what their conversion rate will be - states market price?)


----------



## nillacobain

I sent two packages this week to Canada. The first one went smooth and was delivered in two days. The second one it's like an hot potato - tracking goes from clearance completed to pending clearance, then from in transit to held for review. I contacted the buyer and she said all the packages come double checked by the customs. Is it possible that her address is somehow black-listed? I called the courier and they said that there is no need for additional info/documents/papers (I thought that is the purpose for additional inspection?!)... the package it's just being "ramdomly" reviewed. TIA


----------



## lillawyer85

Hi all! I had a Q about eBay, and would appreciate any and all advice 

I am in love with this purse.  The seller is brand new, has one feedback.  But she has been phenomenal, sending me more pictures when I asked, etc.  The only snag is that the date code tag "made in" attached to the purse does not match the paper hang tag "made in."  She says the bag hasn't been used, but I think it has and don't care.  Is it possible that she is using a price tag of a different purse for this one?  Or am I talking myself out of overlooking a major red flag here?  

Any similar experiences out there?  I think I just want this bag too badly :/


----------



## BeenBurned

lillawyer85 said:


> Hi all! I had a Q about eBay, and would appreciate any and all advice
> 
> I am in love with this purse.  The seller is brand new, has one feedback.  But she has been phenomenal, sending me more pictures when I asked, etc.  The only snag is that the date code tag "made in" attached to the purse does not match the paper hang tag "made in."  She says the bag hasn't been used, but I think it has and don't care.  Is it possible that she is using a price tag of a different purse for this one?  Or am I talking myself out of overlooking a major red flag here?
> 
> Any similar experiences out there?  I think I just want this bag too badly :/



I realize you're being evasive because you don't want someone else to snatch the bag from under you but I suspect that you would probably need to post an AT request for whatever brand it is. 

Depending on the brand and how it's sold, it's possible that tags and bags can be mismatched but without more information, it's all speculation.


----------



## lillawyer85

BeenBurned said:


> I realize you're being evasive because you don't want someone else to snatch the bag from under you but I suspect that you would probably need to post an AT request for whatever brand it is.
> 
> Depending on the brand and how it's sold, it's possible that tags and bags can be mismatched but without more information, it's all speculation.



Thank you, BeenBurned! I will post in the Chloe AT thread, though it may be moot because bidding ends in minutes and I don't know that I will bid.


----------



## uadjit

lillawyer85 said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned! I will post in the Chloe AT thread, though it may be moot because bidding ends in minutes and I don't know that I will bid.



If it is a Chloe bag with a fake tag that is a DEFINITE red flag. There are a ton of fake Chloe Marcies on eBay, for instance, with fake tags to (sort of) match.


----------



## lillawyer85

uadjit said:


> If it is a Chloe bag with a fake tag that is a DEFINITE red flag. There are a ton of fake Chloe Marcies on eBay, for instance, with fake tags to (sort of) match.



Thank you for the reply!  Yes, that is what I was afraid of.  She was so willing to send me additional photos of whatever I asked for, and was so super nice, and I wanted the bag so badly (Elsie evening bag in black!), I kind of feared I was overlooking what could be obvious just to get my current dream bag.  Alas, it is nowhere else to be found  But better to be without than to end up with a fake, right?


----------



## nillacobain

If I send a PP invoice to a person in the US, is buyer/seller's protection the same as if the item sold on Ebay?
(Item was NOT listed on Ebay at all). I would send it from PP here (IT) but in USD. Would PP protection appy on the IT site or the US site? Thank you.


----------



## tnguye78

Maybe someone can help me with a Bonz question... Or maybe it is just me and my listing...

So I am trying to sell something, making my  SHOE listing and complete it and "Save these changes" because I done. I have the 95% completion.. all my categories filled (I didn't fill a few like, width pattern, etc) and the six pictures up. 
But all it does is refresh and erases my title, price point, and description. I tried like 5 times and with different shoes. It just gets irritating because I am filling the same things over and over.

What am I doing wrong? I listed a few bags and they went without a hitch.. it is just the shoes that won't like me list and I listed a pair last week.


----------



## uadjit

tnguye78 said:
			
		

> Maybe someone can help me with a Bonz question... Or maybe it is just me and my listing...
> 
> So I am trying to sell something, making my  SHOE listing and complete it and "Save these changes" because I done. I have the 95% completion.. all my categories filled (I didn't fill a few like, width pattern, etc) and the six pictures up.
> But all it does is refresh and erases my title, price point, and description. I tried like 5 times and with different shoes. It just gets irritating because I am filling the same things over and over.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I listed a few bags and they went without a hitch.. it is just the shoes that won't like me list and I listed a pair last week.



Are these just variations of the same shoe? If so the listings are considered duplicates and are not  allowed.

If that's not the case it may just be a temporary glitch. I'd just wait a few hours or a day and try again later.


----------



## pittcat

Hi - I hope someone can give me some advice on an ebay bag purchase. 

I purchased an item off ebay that was listed as NWT and the seller did not disclose any issues/imperfections and there was only one picture on the listing (but did not actually say outright there were no issues, however I assumed from the NWT selected there would be no flaws...maybe a wrong assumption on my part).  When I received the bag, there were several flaws:

1) On the side panel, there is about a 1.5-2 in mark (I will post a pic, flash makes it more obvious than it is IRL)
2) on the front, there is a small dot that looks like it could be a pen mark?
3) On the back top there are two small dots that look like pen marks
4) on the side/top there is a small area where the leather seems to be punctured

My question is, should I request a rebate from the seller, how much would be appropriate, and what action should I take if they say no?

I was thinking about asking for 20% back because the bag is not technically in "new" condition.  It looks like it could be a return or floor model.  I got a good deal (IMO) and paid 1/2 retail for the bag, however there were stickers on the tag marking it down to 1/3 of the retail cost (again, I paid about 1/2 so I have no problem with that price tag at all - from my POV we both got a good deal).  I am just wondering if I should ask for more of a rebate because there are several issues, nothing that would be blatantly obvious to anyone other than me (or perhaps a fellow purse lover!) or if the above issues really aren't anything to warrant a rebate.

Any information you could provide would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!! Please let me know if more information is required.


----------



## BeenBurned

pittcat said:


> Hi - I hope someone can give me some advice on an ebay bag purchase.
> 
> I purchased an item off ebay that was listed as NWT and the seller did not disclose any issues/imperfections and there was only one picture on the listing (but did not actually say outright there were no issues, however I assumed from the NWT selected there would be no flaws...maybe a wrong assumption on my part).  When I received the bag, there were several flaws:
> 
> 1) On the side panel, there is about a 1.5-2 in mark (I will post a pic, flash makes it more obvious than it is IRL)
> 2) on the front, there is a small dot that looks like it could be a pen mark?
> 3) On the back top there are two small dots that look like pen marks
> 4) on the side/top there is a small area where the leather seems to be punctured
> 
> My question is, should I request a rebate from the seller, how much would be appropriate, and what action should I take if they say no?
> 
> I was thinking about asking for 20% back because the bag is not technically in "new" condition.  It looks like it could be a return or floor model.  I got a good deal (IMO) and paid 1/2 retail for the bag, however there were stickers on the tag marking it down to 1/3 of the retail cost (again, I paid about 1/2 so I have no problem with that price tag at all - from my POV we both got a good deal).  I am just wondering if I should ask for more of a rebate because there are several issues, nothing that would be blatantly obvious to anyone other than me (or perhaps a fellow purse lover!) or if the above issues really aren't anything to warrant a rebate.
> 
> Any information you could provide would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!! Please let me know if more information is required.



Yikes! That's a huge gash and should absolutely have been disclosed. IMO, I'd return it for a couple of reasons:
1. A partial refund isn't going to make the scratch disappear
2. Although there's a definite flaw that wasn't disclosed, many sellers are averse to partials because too often, it's a way for buyers to haggle a lower price than they paid -- often without good reason, except that they want the lower price.

Since you agree you got a good deal and it was probably because of the flaw, chances are the seller isn't going to agree to giving more money back. *Understand that I'm not saying that the seller shouldn't have disclosed it and that you thought you were paying for perfect; just saying that the seller could probably get the same money for it if she relisted and honestly disclosed the defect.*

I do believe you'd win SNAD since, according to ebay's definition of "NWT," an item must be in perfect condition. In fact, they have a "New with defects" IS (item specifics) which is what the seller should have used. And the seller absolutely should have included pictures of the scratches. 

You certainly can request the partial but this is a case where (IMO) you need to decide whether you can live with the scratch for what you paid or if you want to return it. But her "item as described" DSR should definitely not score a 5!

In this case,


----------



## pittcat

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! That's a huge gash and should absolutely have been disclosed. IMO, I'd return it for a couple of reasons:
> 1. A partial refund isn't going to make the scratch disappear
> 2. Although there's a definite flaw that wasn't disclosed, many sellers are averse to partials because too often, it's a way for buyers to haggle a lower price than they paid -- often without good reason, except that they want the lower price.
> 
> Since you agree you got a good deal and it was probably because of the flaw, chances are the seller isn't going to agree to giving more money back. *Understand that I'm not saying that the seller shouldn't have disclosed it and that you thought you were paying for perfect; just saying that the seller could probably get the same money for it if she relisted and honestly disclosed the defect.*
> 
> I do believe you'd win SNAD since, according to ebay's definition of "NWT," an item must be in perfect condition. In fact, they have a "New with defects" IS (item specifics) which is what the seller should have used. And the seller absolutely should have included pictures of the scratches.
> 
> You certainly can request the partial but this is a case where (IMO) you need to decide whether you can live with the scratch for what you paid or if you want to return it. But her "item as described" DSR should definitely not score a 5!
> 
> In this case,



Thank you for the quick response BeenBurned!!  I always enjoy reading your dilligent and detailed responses in the Coach authenticate this thread and I'm glad you responded!

I do agree that for ebay and what other bags like the one I bought are selling for on ebay, I did get a good deal for a "NWT" bag even with the flaws.  Like I mentioned in my post, the scratch is a lot more noticable with the flash, so I will first have to decide if I can live with the bag as is like you suggested (or if the scratch will always bug me); the only hitch is that the seller noted no returns in their posting, so I'm not sure how they will respond.  It is almost exactly what I would have paid at an outlet, and I have read where some SAs only agree to 10% discounts on bags with flaws, parts missing, etc. and definitely at the outlets with the increase of handling there is a higher chance for more defects to occur, so in the big scheme of things I'm really not that bad off.

Because the seller stated no returns, if they refuse to refund after a return, is this what a SNAD case would help with?

Thank you again for the information.  I'm definitely not trying to get one over on anybody and am trying to give the seller the benefit of the doubt and wanted to check with those with more ebay experience on what courses of action are available to me and are within reason.  I might test the waters and send a picture of the scratch and see what they are open to, for all I know they had coupons and got the bag for even less than 1/3 retail (and good for them if so!)!  Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

pittcat said:


> Thank you for the quick response BeenBurned!!  I always enjoy reading your dilligent and detailed responses in the Coach authenticate this thread and I'm glad you responded!
> 
> I do agree that for ebay and what other bags like the one I bought are selling for on ebay, I did get a good deal for a "NWT" bag even with the flaws.  Like I mentioned in my post, the scratch is a lot more noticable with the flash, so I will first have to decide if I can live with the bag as is like you suggested (or if the scratch will always bug me); the only hitch is that the seller noted no returns in their posting, so I'm not sure how they will respond.  It is almost exactly what I would have paid at an outlet, and I have read where some SAs only agree to 10% discounts on bags with flaws, parts missing, etc. and definitely at the outlets with the increase of handling there is a higher chance for more defects to occur, so in the big scheme of things I'm really not that bad off.
> 
> *Because the seller stated no returns, if they refuse to refund after a return, is this what a SNAD case would help with?
> *
> Thank you again for the information.  I'm definitely not trying to get one over on anybody and am trying to give the seller the benefit of the doubt and wanted to check with those with more ebay experience on what courses of action are available to me and are within reason.  I might test the waters and send a picture of the scratch and see what they are open to, for all I know they had coupons and got the bag for even less than 1/3 retail (and good for them if so!)!  Thanks again!



If it were my bag, that scratch would bother me every time I carried the bag. 

As for her "no return" policy, that carries when the item is "as described." Since you didn't post the listing, we can't see the pictures or description but if it's as you say and undisclosed, it's a valid SNAD in my opinion.

Before contacting her, you need to decide whether it's something you can live with in the event she offers a partial. Otherwise, tell her you want to return since she didn't describe or photograph the item accurately. If she balks, file SNAD and attach pictures showing the damage.

Before filing a dispute, try to work it out with the seller. If you can't come to an agreement, SNAD through ebay is the way to go.


----------



## Nolia

I'm kind of a newbie at selling.  The buyer paid immediately and was wondering if she could get the dress for an event she has on a specific date. So I shipped the item out as soon as I could (with a card and a small gift).  I realized when I got home to tell her the tracking number that the funds have not yet been cleared (she paid but it says it will take up to 21 days to clear).

... Did I make a big mistake? The dress was sold for $600. I am so worried, could something bad happen? 

EDIT: I read on Paypal that if I ship quickly, payment can be cleared sooner? So does that mean it's okay?


----------



## uadjit

Nolia said:


> I'm kind of a newbie at selling.  The buyer paid immediately and was wondering if she could get the dress for an event she has on a specific date. So I shipped the item out as soon as I could (with a card and a small gift).  I realized when I got home to tell her the tracking number that the funds have not yet been cleared (she paid but it says it will take up to 21 days to clear).
> 
> ... Did I make a big mistake? The dress was sold for $600. I am so worried, could something bad happen?
> 
> EDIT: I read on Paypal that if I ship quickly, payment can be cleared sooner? So does that mean it's okay?



Oh goodness yes. This was a mistake. Was the payment by eCheck? I don't mean to freak you out but rushing a new seller to ship and then paying by eCheck (which will later bounce) is a common scam.

Can you recall the package? I would. Never ship until payment has cleared. She should understand this, too. If she's genuinely in a hurry she shouldn't be paying by eCheck.


----------



## Skittle

Nolia said:


> I'm kind of a newbie at selling.  The buyer paid immediately and was wondering if she could get the dress for an event she has on a specific date. So I shipped the item out as soon as I could (with a card and a small gift).  I realized when I got home to tell her the tracking number that the funds have not yet been cleared (she paid but it says it will take up to 21 days to clear).
> 
> ... Did I make a big mistake? The dress was sold for $600. I am so worried, could something bad happen?
> 
> EDIT: I read on Paypal that if I ship quickly, payment can be cleared sooner? So does that mean it's okay?




If you are a new seller Paypal will hold your funds for a few weeks, or until after the package shows as delivered. If this is the case you should not worry.

If you look in the transaction details it should say instant payment for your buyer's payment, that meaning that the payment cleared instantly, but Paypal is holding the funds for your buyer's protection (since you are a new seller).


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> I'm kind of a newbie at selling.  The buyer paid immediately and was wondering if she could get the dress for an event she has on a specific date. So I shipped the item out as soon as I could (with a card and a small gift).  I realized when I got home to tell her the tracking number that the funds have not yet been cleared (she paid but it says it will take up to 21 days to clear).
> 
> ... Did I make a big mistake? The dress was sold for $600. I am so worried, could something bad happen?
> 
> EDIT: I read on Paypal that if I ship quickly, payment can be cleared sooner? So does that mean it's okay?





uadjit said:


> Oh goodness yes. This was a mistake. Was the payment by eCheck? I don't mean to freak you out but rushing a new seller to ship and then paying by eCheck (which will later bounce) is a common scam.
> 
> Can you recall the package? I would. Never ship until payment has cleared. She should understand this, too. If she's genuinely in a hurry she shouldn't be paying by eCheck.



Please clarify: Does the transaction say that the payment hasn't cleared or that the funds can't be released?

If it's the latter, you're fine as long as you shipped with s.c. Because the item was $250+, you are required to have signature confirmation and once d.c. shows delivery and signature online, you can call PP and request release of the money.

If it's the former and that she paid with an echeck, we need to cross our fingers that she's honest because that would mean you shipped without cleared payment. If the echeck bounces, you'd be SOL.

If you shipped through paypal or ebay, it wouldn't let you ship without cleared payment so I'm assuming that as a new seller, you're just experiencing a hold on the funds and that's what can take up to 21 days. (Echecks generally only take 4 days to clear.)

I think you'll be fine.

-----------
To confirm what I think happened, go to your paypal and click on the "details" page. If there's a green checkmark saying "okay to ship," you're fine.


----------



## Nolia

uadjit said:


> Oh goodness yes. This was a mistake. Was the payment by eCheck? I don't mean to freak you out but rushing a new seller to ship and then paying by eCheck (which will later bounce) is a common scam.
> 
> Can you recall the package? I would. Never ship until payment has cleared. She should understand this, too. If she's genuinely in a hurry she shouldn't be paying by eCheck.





Skittle said:


> If you are a new seller Paypal will hold your funds for a few weeks, or until after the package shows as delivered. If this is the case you should not worry.
> 
> If you look in the transaction details it should say instant payment for your buyer's payment, that meaning that the payment cleared instantly, but Paypal is holding the funds for your buyer's protection (since you are a new seller).





BeenBurned said:


> Please clarify: Does the transaction say that the payment hasn't cleared or that the funds can't be released?
> 
> If it's the latter, you're fine as long as you shipped with s.c. Because the item was $250+, you are required to have signature confirmation and once d.c. shows delivery and signature online, you can call PP and request release of the money.
> 
> If it's the former and that she paid with an echeck, we need to cross our fingers that she's honest because that would mean you shipped without cleared payment. If the echeck bounces, you'd be SOL.
> 
> If you shipped through paypal or ebay, it wouldn't let you ship without cleared payment so I'm assuming that as a new seller, you're just experiencing a hold on the funds and that's what can take up to 21 days. (Echecks generally only take 4 days to clear.)
> 
> I think you'll be fine.
> 
> -----------
> To confirm what I think happened, go to your paypal and click on the "details" page. If there's a green checkmark saying "okay to ship," you're fine.



My Paypal says "Completed - Funds not yet available" so is that okay?
I entered a tracking number and marked as shipped, does that make the funds available faster? (did not print label).  
It does say "okay to ship" but it doesn't tell me if it's instant payment or echeck. It is a confirmed address but payment from just says "The sender of this payment is Non-U.S. - Verified"
Also I shipped with tracking but no S.C., I will for sure next time, but does this mean I am at more risk?

Did I do this correctly? Or should I wait until funds are released next time before shipping?
If I did this wrong, how do I recall a package? I shipped it yesterday!

Thanks so much for all your help!

I also have the exact opposite problem as a buyer. 
I bought something over $2k and on my end, it says the transaction is completed.  I see the funds taken from my credit card.  But the seller says she has to wait for it to "clear" (funds become available to her) before she ships which takes 21 days??


----------



## uadjit

Nolia said:


> My Paypal says "Completed - Funds not yet available" so is that okay?
> I entered a tracking number and marked as shipped, does that make the funds available faster? (did not print label).
> It does say "okay to ship" but it doesn't tell me if it's instant payment or echeck. It is a confirmed address but payment from just says "The sender of this payment is Non-U.S. - Verified"
> Also I shipped with tracking but no S.C., I will for sure next time, but does this mean I am at more risk?
> 
> Did I do this correctly? Or should I wait until funds are released next time before shipping?
> If I did this wrong, how do I recall a package? I shipped it yesterday!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!
> 
> I also have the exact opposite problem as a buyer.
> I bought something over $2k and on my end, it says the transaction is completed.  I see the funds taken from my credit card.  But the seller says she has to wait for it to "clear" (funds become available to her) before she ships which takes 21 days??



OK, it sounds like BB was right and it's just a new seller hold but you are still vulnerable to Item Not Received claims because you didn't send it with signature confirmation. Did you ship this internationally? (I see the buyer had a non-US account). PP will hold the funds until the delivery of the item can be confirmed online, the buyer leaves feedback saying they received it or 21 days. UNLESS the buyer claims INR.

Before you sell anything else read this info carefully: http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/payment_unavailable.html

You do need to ship ASAP even if you have a hold but you must make sure to protect yourself with online viewable signature confirmation for items over $250. The same is true for your seller. I'd direct him/her to the same page.


----------



## Nolia

uadjit said:


> OK, it sounds like BB was right and it's just a new seller hold but you are still vulnerable to Item Not Received claims because you didn't send it with signature confirmation. Did you ship this internationally? (I see the buyer had a non-US account). PP will hold the funds until the delivery of the item can be confirmed online, the buyer leaves feedback saying they received it or 21 days. UNLESS the buyer claims INR.
> 
> Before you sell anything else read this info carefully: http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/payment_unavailable.html
> 
> You do need to ship ASAP even if you have a hold but you must make sure to protect yourself with online viewable signature confirmation for items over $250. The same is true for your seller. I'd direct him/her to the same page.



Thank you for all the helpful information.  So what do I do about it now since I've shipped already (tracking only)?


----------



## uadjit

Nolia said:


> Thank you for all the helpful information.  So what do I do about it now since I've shipped already (tracking only)?



Well, if it was me I'd recall the package and re-send it with SC. Your buyer is probably going to be irritated if she is legit and wants it in a hurry. I'd consider upgrading the shipping to a faster method since it was your mistake.

Better to be out the extra $$ for re-shipping than the whole $600 in an INR.

Or you could just cross your fingers and hope your buyer is honest. 

Your decision. Good luck either way!


----------



## Nolia

uadjit said:


> Well, if it was me I'd recall the package and re-send it with SC. Your buyer is probably going to be irritated if she is legit and wants it in a hurry. I'd consider upgrading the shipping to a faster method since it was your mistake.
> 
> Better to be out the extra $$ for re-shipping than the whole $600 in an INR.
> 
> Or you could just cross your fingers and hope your buyer is honest.
> 
> Your decision. Good luck either way!



Thank you so much!
How do I recall a package?
Could I call up the post and just "add on" and pay for signature confirmation?


----------



## uadjit

Nolia said:


> Thank you so much!
> How do I recall a package?
> Could I call up the post and just "add on" and pay for signature confirmation?



Sorry, I'm not really sure what your options are in Canada. I'd guess that your best bet is to call your local post office and find out.


----------



## Nolia

uadjit said:


> Sorry, I'm not really sure what your options are in Canada. I'd guess that your best bet is to call your local post office and find out.



Thank you.  It was the weekend so I don't think the post picked it up until 5pm tonight.  I will stop at the post office to see if I can add S.c. onto it.


----------



## brightheart

Hi everyone,

I have a question about eBay etiquette with regards to payment from a buyer.  I had an auction end on Sunday for a MbMJ bag.  I can see from the bidding history that the winning bidder placed a bid about 24 hours before the auction ended (i.e., the person actually placed a bid; it was _not _an automatic bid placed by eBay based on the person's maximum price).  I sent the winner an invoice soon after the auction ended.  It has been almost 24 hours and I haven't received payment nor heard from the person.

I understand from eBay's policy that a bidder has 4 days to pay.  I've sold a number of things on eBay previously, and most of the time people seem to pay within a matter of hours.  I am a little worried about having a NPB on my hands. 

My question: how would you handle it?  Would you continue to wait, or send the person a message?  The person has 30+ feedback, all positive.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## uadjit

brightheart said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question about eBay etiquette with regards to payment from a buyer.  I had an auction end on Sunday for a MbMJ bag.  I can see from the bidding history that the winning bidder placed a bid about 24 hours before the auction ended (i.e., the person actually placed a bid; it was _not _an automatic bid placed by eBay based on the person's maximum price).  I sent the winner an invoice soon after the auction ended.  It has been almost 24 hours and I haven't received payment nor heard from the person.
> 
> I understand from eBay's policy that a bidder has 4 days to pay.  I've sold a number of things on eBay previously, and most of the time people seem to pay within a matter of hours.  I am a little worried about having a NPB on my hands.
> 
> My question: how would you handle it?  Would you continue to wait, or send the person a message?  The person has 30+ feedback, all positive.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!



Wait. 24 hours post auction end isn't that long to begin with and bugging your buyer to pay is just asking to get less than stellar feedback.


----------



## brightheart

uadjit said:


> Wait. 24 hours post auction end isn't that long to begin with and bugging your buyer to pay is just asking to get less than stellar feedback.



Thank you!  I appreciate the input.  I will wait.


----------



## Nolia

uadjit said:


> Sorry, I'm not really sure what your options are in Canada. I'd guess that your best bet is to call your local post office and find out.



Stopped at the post, they said it has already been shipped.  Fingers crossed everything wet smoothly.  I guess I was being an over eager seller.  I even left positive feedback already right after they paid!


----------



## OANHderful

Can someone suggest a safe and quickest method of shipping from US to Italy? The package is about 5.0oz (nail polish). I would like to have shipping confirmation also and it is possible to ship for less than $15USD?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. It's my first time shipping internationally.


----------



## love4mom

OANHderful said:


> Can someone suggest a safe and quickest method of shipping from US to Italy? The package is about 5.0oz (nail polish). I would like to have shipping confirmation also and it is possible to ship for less than $15USD?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. It's my first time shipping internationally.



I think the only way you can ship to Italy so it is trackable is via USPS Priority or Express. Priority Padded Flat Rate Envelope may work, but it is not always tracked. Hit or miss. It is $23.95


----------



## BeenBurned

OANHderful said:


> Can someone suggest a safe and quickest method of shipping from US to Italy? The package is about 5.0oz (nail polish). I would like to have shipping confirmation also and it is possible to ship for less than $15USD?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. It's my first time shipping internationally.





love4mom said:


> I think the only way you can ship to Italy so it is trackable is via USPS Priority or Express. Priority Padded Flat Rate Envelope may work, but it is not always tracked. Hit or miss. It is $23.95


Though the latest postal rate increase on January 27 was said to incorporate tracking on international first class and priority FRE and SFRB, I've shipped 3 international flat rate envelopes to Canada, Australia and Malaysia and none tracked.

I just want to offer this caveat re first class and flat rate envelopes and small flat rate box. (Other priority items do track.)

Actually, I'm not seeing nail polish:
http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/il_008.htm

 NillaCobain might be able to advise. 

OP, you might also want to check the restricted list of items for Italy. Nail polish is disallowed for shipment into some countries.


----------



## gingerwong

Has anyone bought from Bonanza? is it safe? do they have they same sort of security as ebay(ie. fake item, tracking etc?)  I see some sellers are on Bonanza and ebay, on Bonanza they have 100% feedback but yet on ebay it is like 97.5%?  Is it trusted, I know sellers go there as there are less fees associated with listings and % taken off of the sale price, but as I buyer I want assurance that I can get my item.  On ebay the item identifies when if it was paid, when it was tracked, tracking # etc, but I don't see that on Bonanza.  Thanks for any advice


----------



## BeenBurned

gingerwong said:


> Has anyone bought from Bonanza? is it safe? do they have they same sort of security as ebay(ie. fake item, tracking etc?)  I see some sellers are on Bonanza and ebay, on Bonanza they have 100% feedback but yet on ebay it is like 97.5%?  Is it trusted, I know sellers go there as there are less fees associated with listings and % taken off of the sale price, but as I buyer I want assurance that I can get my item.  On ebay the item identifies when if it was paid, when it was tracked, tracking # etc, but I don't see that on Bonanza.  Thanks for any advice



I find that being a smaller site, Bonz is safer and when there's a problem (either buyer or seller problems), it's a lot easier to get admin's attention to take action.

Additionally, the "Bonz boys" are very quick to act on reports of fake items and fraud.


----------



## gingerwong

BeenBurned said:


> I find that being a smaller site, Bonz is safer and when there's a problem (either buyer or seller problems), it's a lot easier to get admin's attention to take action.
> 
> Additionally, the "Bonz boys" are very quick to act on reports of fake items and fraud.



Hi BeenBurned,

Oh really, I wasn't aware of the Bonz Boys, I will look into that.  I was afraid that if I purchased on Bonanza that I would have no protection like ebay buyer protection etc.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## tutushopper

gingerwong said:


> Has anyone bought from Bonanza? is it safe? do they have they same sort of security as ebay(ie. fake item, tracking etc?)  I see some sellers are on Bonanza and ebay, on Bonanza they have 100% feedback but yet on ebay it is like 97.5%?  Is it trusted, I know sellers go there as there are less fees associated with listings and % taken off of the sale price, but as I buyer I want assurance that I can get my item.  On ebay the item identifies when if it was paid, when it was tracked, tracking # etc, but I don't see that on Bonanza.  Thanks for any advice



Actually, from my "huge" experience on Bonanza (a few purchases and 2 whole sales), you can upload the tracking number there just like on ebay so the buyer knows when the item shipped and can track the package the same as on ebay.  Bonanza also sends emails to the buyer and seller to let them know things sold, were shipped, etc.    I've been very happy buying and now selling there.


----------



## uadjit

Obviously, Bonanza doesn't have eBay buyer protection. They do, however, have the same buyer protection from PayPal that you get when you buy from eBay. As for updates, sellers have to manually enter the tracking information at Bonanza so very busy ones may skip that step. If you want a tracking number I'd just specifically request it from your seller when you make a purchase.


----------



## mandabeezy

Hi ladies,


I just purchased a pair of louboutins via eBay, after I paid for the item I was browsing eBay and found the same pictures on a different listing! With MORE pictures showing authenticity of the shoe. 

I messages the seller but have not gotten a response yet, I'm worried I'm being scammed  someone please help! What should I do?


----------



## BeenBurned

mandabeezy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> I just purchased a pair of louboutins via eBay, after I paid for the item I was browsing eBay and found the same pictures on a different listing! With MORE pictures showing authenticity of the shoe.
> 
> I messages the seller but have not gotten a response yet, I'm worried I'm being scammed  someone please help! What should I do?



It sounds like your seller might have stolen pictures from another seller's listing. 

In order to figure out who the owner of the pictures is, you need to do a little research or you can post the link to your purchase here and we can figure out who owns the pictures. 

Does your seller have other listings? If so, do the other listings have the same backgrounds?

And the other listing (from the other seller): Do all her listings have the same backgrounds and photographing styles?


----------



## mandabeezy

BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like your seller might have stolen pictures from another seller's listing.
> 
> In order to figure out who the owner of the pictures is, you need to do a little research or you can post the link to your purchase here and we can figure out who owns the pictures.
> 
> Does your seller have other listings? If so, do the other listings have the same backgrounds?
> 
> And the other listing (from the other seller): Do all her listings have the same backgrounds and photographing styles?



the seller that i won my shoes from does not have any other items for sale. if she did steal the pictures, what do you think the odds are of me receiving the same pictured authentic shoes?

this is the link to the listing that i won
http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-louboutin-/111015461921?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=VGHTHX9D8bCIsLEk4wXHvLP9yQE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

the is the listing that i found the "original" pictures from
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-High-Heels-Pitou-150-Calf-Cuoio-Black-Leather-38-/290832848411

this is an additional listing from the other seller with the same background
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-High-Heels-Womens-Aborina-150-Calf-Lame-Silver-39-/290832830919?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b6fcd1c7


----------



## BeenBurned

It appears that *jacastaneda1993* is the picture thief.

All her completed listings have different backgrounds. 

*Disclaimer: I do not know CL and I have no idea of authenticity of any of the shoes.*

*This listing from jacastaneda1993: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*
Uses pictures stolen from this listing: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



*This listing from jacastaneda1993:* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/jimmy-choo-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Uses pics stolen from:*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JIMMY-CHO...%2F1N6axkY4h4Y0xR%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



*This listing from jacastaneda1993:* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Uses pictures stolen from: *
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Lo...20746?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item589b3d7f0a

I would let your selller know that you don't want to complete the transaction because you're aware that her listings use pictures that aren't the actual items.


------------
ETA -- More!

*Pic thief listing: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Stolen from*: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mandabeezy

BeenBurned said:


> It appears that *jacastaneda1993* is the picture thief.
> 
> All her completed listings have different backgrounds.
> 
> *Disclaimer: I do not know CL and I have no idea of authenticity of any of the shoes.*
> 
> *This listing from jacastaneda1993: *
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *
> Uses pictures found on iOffer: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This listing from jacastaneda1993:*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/jimmy-choo-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Uses pics stolen from:*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JIMMY-CHO...%2F1N6axkY4h4Y0xR%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> *This listing from jacastaneda1993:*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Uses pictures stolen from: *
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Christian-Lo...20746?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item589b3d7f0a
> 
> I would let your selller know that you don't want to complete the transaction because you're aware that her listings use pictures that aren't the actual items.



the shoes were authenticated in the CL forum, i've been trying to get a hold of the seller but no luck.

my biggest worry is that i've paid for the item already, do you think i should open up a claim with ebay/paypal? i've been messaging the seller but she/he has not replied to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

mandabeezy said:


> the shoes were authenticated in the CL forum, i've been trying to get a hold of the seller but no luck.
> 
> my biggest worry is that i've paid for the item already, do you think i should open up a claim with ebay/paypal? i've been messaging the seller but she/he has not replied to me.


The problem is that the shoes that were authenticated are NOT the shoes that the seller has in her possession.

She used pictures belonging to other sellers in all her listings. Who knows what you'll receive? I can state with confidence that it's absolutely NOT the shoes in the pictures since she doesn't have THOSE shoes in her possession.


----------



## mandabeezy

BeenBurned said:


> The problem is that the shoes that were authenticated are NOT the shoes that the seller has in her possession.
> 
> She used pictures belonging to other sellers in all her listings. Who knows what you'll receive? I can state with confidence that it's absolutely NOT the shoes in the pictures since she doesn't have THOSE shoes in her possession.



Thank you so much for your help! I've been trying to message the seller but no luck in getting a response. I'll give her 24 hours, if not.. I will open a case with eBay/PayPal.


----------



## tutushopper

mandabeezy said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I've been trying to message the seller but no luck in getting a response. I'll give her 24 hours, if not.. I will open a case with eBay/PayPal.



Having looked at the evidence presented by BB, and looking at the seller's feedback (there is none), I have no doubt that you are dealing with a scammer.  i would not give them 24 hours, I would not give them 1 hour.  I would be on the phone to paypal and ebay ASAP and cancel that transaction!  I would give them all of these auctions (keep a window open to BB's post when you call, so you can give them all the item numbers as ebay will want to know this so called "seller" is ripping off other people's auction photos to perpetuate their scam), and escalate the case immediately for a refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

Regarding the listing where I showed pictures on Ioffer, if you go back to my original post with those links, I revised/edited it. I found the ebay listing where the pictures came from. (The ioffer sellers also stole the pictures.)


----------



## mandabeezy

tutushopper said:


> Having looked at the evidence presented by BB, and looking at the seller's feedback (there is none), I have no doubt that you are dealing with a scammer.  i would not give them 24 hours, I would not give them 1 hour.  I would be on the phone to paypal and ebay ASAP and cancel that transaction!  I would give them all of these auctions (keep a window open to BB's post when you call, so you can give them all the item numbers as ebay will want to know this so called "seller" is ripping off other people's auction photos to perpetuate their scam), and escalate the case immediately for a refund.



i will contact ebay and paypal first thing tomorrow morning, i feel so incredibly stupid for being naive about this purchase.. i think i've learned my lesson from ebay regarding designer items. this was my first time being scammed, but i'm glad i caught it, unfortunately it wasn't soon enough and i shouldn't have been so anxious to pay right away. :cry: thank you for the advice though, and thank you again to BB for finding all the evidence!


----------



## BeenBurned

mandabeezy said:


> i will contact ebay and paypal first thing tomorrow morning, i feel so incredibly stupid for being naive about this purchase.. i think i've learned my lesson from ebay regarding designer items. this was my first time being scammed, but i'm glad i caught it, unfortunately it wasn't soon enough and i shouldn't have been so anxious to pay right away. :cry: thank you for the advice though, and thank you again to BB for finding all the evidence!



You're very welcome. 

I have another thought. How did you fund the payment? If you paid with a credit card, call your c.c. company and tell them that you want to cancel the transaction. They might also require you to put the request in writing, but they can put a hold on the payment immediately, in which case PP will put a hold on the seller's account. 

I don't recommend giving up on ebay. Just try to remind yourself that you need to do your homework first and if you miss out on one item, unless it's a very rare item, there'll be another listing for the same thing. Very few shoes, handbags, accessories, etc. are OOAK.


----------



## mandabeezy

BeenBurned said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> I have another thought. How did you fund the payment? If you paid with a credit card, call your c.c. company and tell them that you want to cancel the transaction. They might also require you to put the request in writing, but they can put a hold on the payment immediately, in which case PP will put a hold on the seller's account.
> 
> I don't recommend giving up on ebay. Just try to remind yourself that you need to do your homework first and if you miss out on one item, unless it's a very rare item, there'll be another listing for the same thing. Very few shoes, handbags, accessories, etc. are OOAK.



I paid with my debit card through PayPal, I can try to contact them as well, but I think the payment has been processed and completed. 

I never thought I could be "one of those people who get scammed" all I was worried about was authenticity and that was ignorant of me to do so. But I will be more aware of future purchases and when it feels like its too good to be true.. It probably is.


----------



## tutushopper

mandabeezy said:


> I paid with my debit card through PayPal, I can try to contact them as well, but I think the payment has been processed and completed.
> 
> I never thought I could be "one of those people who get scammed" all I was worried about was authenticity and that was ignorant of me to do so. But I will be more aware of future purchases and when it feels like its too good to be true.. It probably is.



It happens to just about all of us at one time or another, but there are many decent, honest sellers.  Just be very wary of sellers with no feedback or very low feedback who suddenly have very expensive items for sale.


----------



## OANHderful

love4mom said:


> I think the only way you can ship to Italy so it is trackable is via USPS Priority or Express. Priority Padded Flat Rate Envelope may work, but it is not always tracked. Hit or miss. It is $23.95



I totally undercharged. Ahhh! Lesson learn.



BeenBurned said:


> Though the latest postal rate increase on January 27 was said to incorporate tracking on international first class and priority FRE and SFRB, I've shipped 3 international flat rate envelopes to Canada, Australia and Malaysia and none tracked.
> 
> I just want to offer this caveat re first class and flat rate envelopes and small flat rate box. (Other priority items do track.)
> 
> Actually, I'm not seeing nail polish:
> http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/il_008.htm
> 
> NillaCobain might be able to advise.
> 
> OP, you might also want to check the restricted list of items for Italy. Nail polish is disallowed for shipment into some countries.



So the method that you used for shipping to Canada and overseas doesn't have tracking after it hits custom? How are we able to know if the order was delivered?

Thank you for the info, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

OANHderful said:


> I totally undercharged. Ahhh! Lesson learn.
> 
> 
> 
> So the method that you used for shipping to Canada and overseas doesn't have tracking after it hits custom? How are we able to know if the order was delivered?
> 
> Thank you for the info, BB!


No tracking, at least not yet! Maybe the postal service is still working on that. Both my packages tracked only to Jamaica, NY.

As for how do you know it's delivered? Cross your fingers and hope the buyer is honest. 

In fact, I sent a package to Malaysia (flat rate padded envelope) and got a message from the buyer last Friday asking about tracking because it was still showing Jamaica, NY after about 12 days. I requested that she wait a few more days to see if it might arrive and on Tuesday, she emailed that she'd received it. Tracking never updated so if she weren't honest, I'd be SOL. 

Until I'm sure that tracking works on first class, small FRB and flat rate envelopes, I won't be using them again for international mail.


----------



## mandabeezy

Just a little update: I filed a dispute with PayPal, they put a hold on the funds and emailed the seller regarding the issue, they are giving her until March 10th to respond, if not they will refund me in full. I also reported the item and seller to eBay, hopefully they will look into her account and see that she's a fraud, hopefully they deactivate that acct and future accts from this seller so one can go through this crap.


----------



## lofty

I need to rant!! What's wrong with buyers nowadays? I've met 2 buyers in the past 2 weeks who made an offer for my item, and after accepting their offer, they 'change their minds'? It's either a 'I thought it was a different size' or 'I'm looking for a different design'. It's so frustrating!! Don't we all think through clearly before making our offers for something worth >1K? Is there anything I can do about these buyers?


----------



## lovesluxury

Please help
 Sorry if i post in the wrong thread as i am new here. I have Chanel bag sent it over from Thailand where I bought it from( authenticity checked). My friend sent it to me as a gift to UK. Now its been 10 days and still haven't received it. I am really worried as its valuable and i paid quite a bit. Now I checked and tracked, the parcel force has update that the parcel is with custom waiting for clearance. I am now in the situation that i can't sit tight cause they can not give any more information. I rang custom and they not quite friendly saying that they haven't seen the item yet but they have recorded that its arrive in uk. Please anyone help. Did you ever have problem like this before? what should i do?


----------



## tannedsilk

Are there any issues regarding shipping to AK or HI?  I set up my ebay account many years ago, and I have this restriction for some reason.  Is there something I should be concerned about?


----------



## noshoepolish

Do not use Parcel Post to Hawaii - it goes by boat.  I have never had a problem with Parcel Post to Alaska.  I think most buyers know this but back when I was new, I shipped something Parcel Post to Hawaii the end of November and it did not get there for Christmas,  I live on the East Coast...





tannedsilk said:


> Are there any issues regarding shipping to AK or HI?  I set up my ebay account many years ago, and I have this restriction for some reason.  Is there something I should be concerned about?


----------



## tannedsilk

noshoepolish said:


> Do not use Parcel Post to Hawaii - it goes by boat.  I have never had a problem with Parcel Post to Alaska.  I think most buyers know this but back when I was new, I shipped something Parcel Post to Hawaii the end of November and it did not get there for Christmas,  I live on the East Coast...



Thanks, that's good to know, but priority should be fine right?


----------



## nillacobain

Anyone knows why an item sent to Tennessee, US with UPS doesn't have any brokerage duties/Customs taxes? UPS always charges brokerage fees, I guess it's good for my buyer!
The online tracking has been a bit strange since the beginning: it usually says "Package data processed by brokerage. Waiting for clearance." etc when it's still here but this time it went straight to "export scan". I spoke to UPS and they said that the item has cleared Customs but... as per  online tracking it seems that it never made into Customs? Also, it was sent to UK first - for a second I thought I wrote UK on the label instead of US.


----------



## BeenBurned

tannedsilk said:


> Are there any issues regarding shipping to AK or HI?  I set up my ebay account many years ago, and I have this restriction for some reason.  Is there something I should be concerned about?



I've never had any problem with any items going to AK and HI. Being so far from the continental US, many buyers find they can get better online deals from ebay and bonz sellers because "real" retailers charge so much more. 

TBH, it's always bugged me when I see listings that say they "ship to US only, Alaska and Hawaii excluded." 

Note that I've also shipped small items by first class mail to both states and have never had a problem with those items either.


----------



## BeenBurned

lofty said:


> I need to rant!! What's wrong with buyers nowadays? *I've met 2 buyers in the past 2 weeks who made an offer for my item*, and after accepting their offer, they 'change their minds'? It's either a 'I thought it was a different size' or 'I'm looking for a different design'. It's so frustrating!! Don't we all think through clearly before making our offers for something worth >1K? Is there anything I can do about these buyers?


Are you saying you met in person? 

If that's the case, that's a good thing because you didn't send an item and have to deal with returns or claims. And if you have a return policy, they could return for any reason anyway. 

I don't see a problem other than it'll take a little longer to sell your item. And that's not unusual. Especially when selling expensive items, they take a lot longer to sell in a poor economy.


----------



## uadjit

tannedsilk said:


> Are there any issues regarding shipping to AK or HI?  I set up my ebay account many years ago, and I have this restriction for some reason.  Is there something I should be concerned about?



You cannot use ground shipping methods to Alaska, Hawaii or US territories. Ground services like UPS or FedEx Ground and USPS Parcel Post are not viable. That's the only issue. 

If you are using Priority or First Class Package the service is exactly the same as the lower 48.


----------



## tannedsilk

uadjit said:


> You cannot use ground shipping methods to Alaska, Hawaii or US territories. Ground services like UPS or FedEx Ground and USPS Parcel Post are not viable. That's the only issue.
> 
> If you are using Priority or First Class Package the service is exactly the same as the lower 48.



Good to know, thanks for responding


----------



## tannedsilk

BeenBurned said:


> I've never had any problem with any items going to AK and HI. Being so far from the continental US, many buyers find they can get better online deals from ebay and bonz sellers because "real" retailers charge so much more.
> 
> TBH, it's always bugged me when I see listings that say they "ship to US only, Alaska and Hawaii excluded."
> 
> Note that I've also shipped small items by first class mail to both states and have never had a problem with those items either.



Thanks BB.

I had a buyer contact me about shipping to AK, but she could not check out.  When I checked my restrictions I saw that both AK/HI were blocked.  It's been so long since I set up my sellers account I could not remember why I had that in place.  

Your assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## lofty

BeenBurned said:


> Are you saying you met in person?
> 
> If that's the case, that's a good thing because you didn't send an item and have to deal with returns or claims. And if you have a return policy, they could return for any reason anyway.
> 
> I don't see a problem other than it'll take a little longer to sell your item. And that's not unusual. Especially when selling expensive items, they take a lot longer to sell in a poor economy.


I didn't meet them in person, both my listings were on eBay. I don't understand why make an offer and then decided it's not what they want, or maybe it is just me. I guess it's a good thing in a way, as I don't accept returns. So it might be worse if I send the item and they decided to find other means and ways to get back their money.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lofty said:


> I need to rant!! What's wrong with buyers nowadays? I've met 2 buyers in the past 2 weeks who made an offer for my item, and after accepting their offer, they 'change their minds'? It's either a 'I thought it was a different size' or 'I'm looking for a different design'. It's so frustrating!! Don't we all think through clearly before making our offers for something worth >1K? Is there anything I can do about these buyers?



Sadly speaking... many buyers happen to be dysfunctional especially
with their "excuses"....


----------



## LV_infatuated

hi ladies. got a quick question since this is the first time i ran into something like this. brought an item on ebay and it was not as describe. the seller agreed to take the return. do i have to wait for ebay  or as long as the seller agree, i can just send it back with tracking and insurance? TIA for your help!


----------



## uadjit

LV_infatuated said:


> hi ladies. got a quick question since this is the first time i ran into something like this. brought an item on ebay and it was not as describe. the seller agreed to take the return. do i have to wait for ebay  or as long as the seller agree, i can just send it back with tracking and insurance? TIA for your help!



As long as you follow your seller's return instructions and use signature confirmation for items over $250 you should be fine.


----------



## LV_infatuated

uadjit said:


> As long as you follow your seller's return instructions and use signature confirmation for items over $250 you should be fine.



will do, thank you!


----------



## noshoepolish

tannedsilk said:


> Thanks, that's good to know, but priority should be fine right?



Yes.


----------



## jailnurse93

lofty said:


> I need to rant!! What's wrong with buyers nowadays? I've met 2 buyers in the past 2 weeks who made an offer for my item, and after accepting their offer, they 'change their minds'? It's either a 'I thought it was a different size' or 'I'm looking for a different design'. It's so frustrating!! Don't we all think through clearly before making our offers for something worth >1K? Is there anything I can do about these buyers?



I've come to the conclusion that some buyers do not really, really read those listings before buying/bidding.
I know.  I don't get it.  I'm a person who researches things to death before I buy.  I'm starting to look at washers now but I probably won't buy it for another year or so but I will be very confident and happy with the purchase because I did the footwork.


----------



## Nolia

I paid for an item on Feb 20th and the seller didn't ship for a while.  We figured out that she was waiting for Paypal to release the funds to her.  However, she said she would ship it today after realizing she didn't need to wait for fund to be released (it was already marked "Ok to ship" and payment was cleared from my account.

Again, she said she would ship it today (Mar 4) express to me for being patient because she was going out of the country.  I still haven't heard anything from her yet ... How long should I wait before I do something?  I sent her another message today and still awaiting her answer.  What should I do next?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> I paid for an item on Feb 20th and the seller didn't ship for a while.  We figured out that she was waiting for Paypal to release the funds to her.  However, she said she would ship it today after realizing she didn't need to wait for fund to be released (it was already marked "Ok to ship" and payment was cleared from my account.
> 
> Again, she said she would ship it today (Mar 4) express to me for being patient because she was going out of the country.  I still haven't heard anything from her yet ... How long should I wait before I do something?  I sent her another message today and still awaiting her answer.  What should I do next?



The seller already lied to you. it's now been 12 days since your payment so I suggest you file INR (through Paypal) now. 

If paypal is holding the funds, they'll be held until either delivery is shown, positive feedback is left (by you) or 21 days following the sale. In not shipping, she's delaying release of the money.

Again, file INR now. That should give her the push she needs to ship and to stop jerking you around.


----------



## Nolia

BeenBurned said:


> The seller already lied to you. it's now been 12 days since your payment so I suggest you file INR (through Paypal) now.
> 
> If paypal is holding the funds, they'll be held until either delivery is shown, positive feedback is left (by you) or 21 days following the sale. In not shipping, she's delaying release of the money.
> 
> Again, file INR now. That should give her the push she needs to ship and to stop jerking you around.



What is INR? Did she lie? Perhaps it was an honest mistake? She did tell me that she was going to a friends wedding and would be back today to ship.  Should I wait until tomorrow?


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by BeenBurned
The seller already lied to you. it's now been 12 days since your payment so I suggest you file INR (through Paypal) now.

If paypal is holding the funds, they'll be held until either delivery is shown, positive feedback is left (by you) or 21 days following the sale. In not shipping, she's delaying release of the money.

Again, file INR now. That should give her the push she needs to ship and to stop jerking you around. 




Nolia said:


> What is INR? Did she lie? Perhaps it was an honest mistake? She did tell me that she was going to a friends wedding and would be back today to ship.  Should I wait until tomorrow?



INR = *I*tem *N*ot *R*eceived

Wednesday will be 2 weeks since you bought the item. Sellers are required to ship within 7 days of cleared payment and since your payment details told her "okay to ship," it cleared immediately.

Then she promised to ship today (as you stated above), March 4. Obviously, she didn't follow through on shipping. 

You can wait if you want but it's a lot easier to get your refund (if necessary) if the payment is still being held. If she's not honest, never ships then withdraws the money upon release, you'll have to fight with paypal for your buyer protection rights.

You'll eventually get the refund, but it'll be a lot more stressful the longer you wait.


----------



## Nolia

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by BeenBurned
> The seller already lied to you. it's now been 12 days since your payment so I suggest you file INR (through Paypal) now.
> 
> If paypal is holding the funds, they'll be held until either delivery is shown, positive feedback is left (by you) or 21 days following the sale. In not shipping, she's delaying release of the money.
> 
> Again, file INR now. That should give her the push she needs to ship and to stop jerking you around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INR = *I*tem *N*ot *R*eceived
> 
> Wednesday will be 2 weeks since you bought the item. Sellers are required to ship within 7 days of cleared payment and since your payment details told her "okay to ship," it cleared immediately.
> 
> Then she promised to ship today (as you stated above), March 4. Obviously, she didn't follow through on shipping.
> 
> You can wait if you want but it's a lot easier to get your refund (if necessary) if the payment is still being held. If she's not honest, never ships then withdraws the money upon release, you'll have to fight with paypal for your buyer protection rights.
> 
> You'll eventually get the refund, but it'll be a lot more stressful the longer you wait.



If I file and INR does that mean that I won't get the item at all? Or will she still ship if she can? 

If she doesn't respond by tomorrow, I will file the INR.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> If I file and INR does that mean that I won't get the item at all? Or will she still ship if she can?
> 
> If she doesn't respond by tomorrow, I will file the INR.



Filing INR means that enough time has passed during which you should have received it. When you file, the seller gets notification and must respond. 

There are 3 things that can happen: 
1) She must show delivery confirmation that you did receive it 
2) send it out immediately with tracking so d.c. will show delivery and she can prove she sent it
3) she ignores the notification of the dispute and you'll win and get a refund. 

I know you want the item but if she either doesn't ship it or if she refuses to ship, you'll get your money back.


----------



## Nolia

BeenBurned said:


> Filing INR means that enough time has passed during which you should have received it. When you file, the seller gets notification and must respond.
> 
> There are 3 things that can happen:
> 1) She must show delivery confirmation that you did receive it
> 2) send it out immediately with tracking so d.c. will show delivery and she can prove she sent it
> 3) she ignores the notification of the dispute and you'll win and get a refund.
> 
> I know you want the item but if she either doesn't ship it or if she refuses to ship, you'll get your money back.



Ok, thank you for the tip!


----------



## tnguye78

Hi guys!
So a 0 fb buyer won my auction and I plan to ship tomorrow... My question is would I still be covered under seller protection if I had USPS measure and weigh my package for shipping and pay at the PO instead of going through paypal??
I will also be doing signature confirmation and insurance.
Tia!


----------



## BeenBurned

tnguye78 said:


> Hi guys!
> So a 0 fb buyer won my auction and I plan to ship tomorrow... My question is would I still be covered under seller protection if I had USPS measure and weigh my package for shipping and pay at the PO instead of going through paypal??
> I will also be doing signature confirmation and insurance.
> Tia!



Ship to the address on the paypal payment details page. Use tracking if the total price of the item is <$250. Purchase s.c. if the total payment is $250 or more. And you'll be protected. 

But you'll save money purchasing and printing the shipping label online.


----------



## meandmylouis

I am new to Bonanza.
Can seller leave negative feedback to buyer?


----------



## tnguye78

BeenBurned said:


> Ship to the address on the paypal payment details page. Use tracking if the total price of the item is <$250. Purchase s.c. if the total payment is $250 or more. And you'll be protected.
> 
> But you'll save money purchasing and printing the shipping label online.



Thank you!! I would do it at home but I don't have a scale to weigh and I don't want it to be off..


----------



## noshoepolish

When you get home from the PO, log into PayPal.

In the transaction for the sale - at the bottom, put in the delivery confirmation number and the method *USPS.  Then select "shipped".



tnguye78 said:


> Hi guys!
> So a 0 fb buyer won my auction and I plan to ship tomorrow... My question is would I still be covered under seller protection if I had USPS measure and weigh my package for shipping and pay at the PO instead of going through paypal??
> I will also be doing signature confirmation and insurance.
> Tia!


----------



## uadjit

meandmylouis said:


> I am new to Bonanza.
> Can seller leave negative feedback to buyer?



Yes.


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi ladies !

I just learned from a paypal rep that an italian seller only needs to provide proof of shipping to win an INR case and same goes at least for Germany and Hong Kong. Have you ever heard of this ?
Is it really stated in paypal rules ?

TIA


----------



## meandmylouis

uadjit said:


> Yes.



Okay.Thanks.


----------



## Nolia

BeenBurned said:


> Filing INR means that enough time has passed during which you should have received it. When you file, the seller gets notification and must respond.
> 
> There are 3 things that can happen:
> 1) She must show delivery confirmation that you did receive it
> 2) send it out immediately with tracking so d.c. will show delivery and she can prove she sent it
> 3) she ignores the notification of the dispute and you'll win and get a refund.
> 
> I know you want the item but if she either doesn't ship it or if she refuses to ship, you'll get your money back.



A bit of an update: Seller said she shipped it today, provided me with tracking and said it should reach me tomorrow before noon after I told her that I would open an INR case with Paypal if it's not shipped out today.


----------



## LV_infatuated

hi ladies. i need your help again. i sold an item and the buyer needed to split the payment with 2 credit card. my question is this, when i ship out the item...will i run into a problem since i only have one tracking number? TIA!


----------



## tutushopper

LV_infatuated said:


> hi ladies. i need your help again. i sold an item and the buyer needed to split the payment with 2 credit card. my question is this, when i ship out the item...will i run into a problem since i only have one tracking number? TIA!



The problem is not yours, but the buyers.  Because they chose to make the payment in two, they will not be covered under the terms of the Paypal Purchase Protection Program.  Any time a buyer sends more than one payment for one item, the Purchase Protection program is voided.

ETA:  You will also lose seller protection; please see post below.


----------



## BeenBurned

LV_infatuated said:


> hi ladies. i need your help again. i sold an item and the buyer needed to split the payment with 2 credit card. my question is this, when i ship out the item...will i run into a problem since i only have one tracking number? TIA!





tutushopper said:


> The problem is not yours, but the buyers.  Because they chose to make the payment in two, they will not be covered under the terms of the Paypal Purchase Protection Program.  Any time a buyer sends more than one payment for one item, the Purchase Protection program is voided.
> 
> When you ship the package, it will clearly show that it's for the item you sold.



I think the seller loses protection too but I can't find the policy. Please wait for others to chime in.


----------



## tutushopper

LV_infatuated said:


> hi ladies. i need your help again. i sold an item and the buyer needed to split the payment with 2 credit card. my question is this, when i ship out the item...will i run into a problem since i only have one tracking number? TIA!





BeenBurned said:


> I think the seller loses protection too but I can't find the policy. Please wait for others to chime in.



You are right..."When you are not covered:  You receive multiple payments for the same item."  

OP, I would refund the buyer, send a mutual cancellation and suggest that they make the payment from one source.  Here is one way I found:

"here's a way to do it and still keep your protection. Use the Add Funds feature from your bank to beef up your PayPal balance.  Then, when you go to send the payment, select to pay from a card only.  Your available balance will be used up and the remainder charged to your card.  Since you've  now sent only a single payment, you remain eligible for the Purchase Protection Program in regards to having sent only a single payment!"

They can also transfer cash onto one of their credit cards, if they don't have a balance (so it ends up being a credit balance).


----------



## LV_infatuated

tutushopper said:


> You are right..."When you are not covered:  You receive multiple payments for the same item."
> 
> OP, I would refund the buyer and suggest that they make the payment from one source.  Here is one way I found:
> 
> "here's a way to do it and still keep your protection. Use the Add Funds feature from your bank to beef up your PayPal balance.  Then, when you go to send the payment, select to pay from a card only.  Your available balance will be used up and the remainder charged to your card.  Since you've  now sent only a single payment, you remain eligible for the Purchase Protection Program in regards to having sent only a single payment!"



thank you ladies. i called paypal and the rep doesn't sound like she know what she was talking about. she advice me to put the same tracking number on both payment "transaction". i rather play it safe and refund the buyer at this point.


----------



## tutushopper

LV_infatuated said:


> thank you ladies. i called paypal and the rep doesn't sound like she know what she was talking about. she advice me to put the same tracking number on both payment "transaction". i rather play it safe and refund the buyer at this point.



They frequently don't know what they are talking about.  While you could put the same tracking number on both payments it won't help with your protection. I have had someone buy multiple things that I shipped with the same tracking number, but not with payments split like your buyer did.  

I agree to refund the buyer and then send a mutual cancellation so you get your fees back.


----------



## BeenBurned

tutushopper said:


> You are right..."When you are not covered:  You receive multiple payments for the same item."
> 
> OP, I would refund the buyer, send a mutual cancellation and suggest that they make the payment from one source.  Here is one way I found:
> 
> "here's a way to do it and still keep your protection. Use the Add Funds feature from your bank to beef up your PayPal balance.  Then, when you go to send the payment, select to pay from a card only.  Your available balance will be used up and the remainder charged to your card.  Since you've  now sent only a single payment, you remain eligible for the Purchase Protection Program in regards to having sent only a single payment!"
> 
> They can also transfer cash onto one of their credit cards, if they don't have a balance (so it ends up being a credit balance).



Ha! I knew it was in there somewhere but I couldn't find it. I was only able to find the one that said buyers aren't protected. 

Thanks for hunting the policy down.


----------



## tutushopper

BeenBurned said:


> Ha! I knew it was in there somewhere but I couldn't find it. I was only able to find the one that said buyers aren't protected.
> 
> Thanks for hunting the policy down.



You are the ebay TPF guru, BB!  I wondered about it, but when you said, that, I knew it was so and hunted it down!


----------



## BeenBurned

tutushopper said:


> You are the ebay TPF guru, BB!  I wondered about it, but when you said, that, I knew it was so and hunted it down!


Not a guru.....it just takes knowing what key words to search and where.


----------



## Blingy

Hi all, I'm contemplating whether to get this bag: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...XcPH8Z%2FBMV97ex6TZug%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Can anyone advise me?

Condition wise is a bit worn and I intend to bring it to Chanel for refurbishing if I buy it..

Also wondering if I should get an east west flap instead.. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I don't sell often and my usual system didn't work this time so I have a question about invoicing a seller.
I just sold an item on ebay with the buyer using the BIN option.  
For some reason the immediate payment required didn't function... I'm sure I'd selected it because when I list I use a standard format of auction or BIN with immediate payment & my other current listings seem to be set up that way  
Anyway, whatever the reason it didn't work so what is the correct thing to do in this case?
Should I send an invoice now to the buyer even though ebay has already sent one?
Or should I wait to see if the buyer pays in the next day or so?
Thanks!!!


----------



## noshoepolish

eBay sends them an invoice.  Wait the full 4 days and the you can open a dispute if they don't pay.



Straight-Laced said:


> I don't sell often and my usual system didn't work this time so I have a question about invoicing a seller.
> I just sold an item on ebay with the buyer using the BIN option.
> For some reason the immediate payment required didn't function... I'm sure I'd selected it because when I list I use a standard format of auction or BIN with immediate payment & my other current listings seem to be set up that way
> Anyway, whatever the reason it didn't work so what is the correct thing to do in this case?
> Should I send an invoice now to the buyer even though ebay has already sent one?
> Or should I wait to see if the buyer pays in the next day or so?
> Thanks!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

noshoepolish said:


> eBay sends them an invoice.  Wait the full 4 days and the you can open a dispute if they don't pay.




Thank you!!
I've just been advised that the buyer was using a fraudulent account anyway, so I have to re-list


----------



## Nolia

So I've shipped an item out from Canada to the UK. I've been checking in on the tracking updates daily and the items seems to have been sitting at the status "Arrived in a forgein country" for a few days.  Does that mean it's sitting in customs or that the item is just not being tracked inside the country?

Should I worry? 
Would customs hold the item for a long time (undetermined)? The buyer was hoping to get a item a few days ago (I shipped the day after payment). It's a designer item, is it possible that the item is being inspected?


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> So I've shipped an item out from Canada to the UK. I've been checking in on the tracking updates daily and the items seems to have been sitting at the status "Arrived in a forgein country" for a few days.  Does that mean it's sitting in customs or that the item is just not being tracked inside the country?
> 
> Should I worry?
> Would customs hold the item for a long time (undetermined)? The buyer was hoping to get a item a few days ago (I shipped the day after payment). It's a designer item, is it possible that the item is being inspected?



Have you tried to track in on the Royal Mail website? Also, unfortunately unless you send the item with a courier (UPS, Fedex) you can't know how many days your package will be stuck in Customs. Did you write the name of the designer on the custom form?


----------



## drtjeckleberg

Hi I've been reading the threads in this forum and it's making me think that I made a big mistake with a bag I purchased. I bought the bag and it was described as in excellent condition but with a small unphotographable spot (too minor to show up in photos). However when I received it, the handles were cracking at the edges and the 'spot' was actually quite large and noticeable (my boyfriend saw it right away, it definitely could have been photographed if the seller wanted to). I was really disappointed because it was my first high end bag. I wanted to return it since it wasn't in the condition described. So I went to ebay and clicked on the return item link and selected my reason as the item wasn't as described. i filled out the message box explaining why i wanted to return it and i sent it back for a refund. She refunded the money in full.

now i'm wondering if i screwed the seller over. i thought i did the right process for the return but it seems like i made the seller get dinged for doing the 'item not at described' return and instead i should have sent her a personal  message asking if i could return it (like not go through the ebay return process)? i thought that's what i was doing when i filled out the return request since it made me send a message too but i think i accidentally did a 'snad' claim. i didn't mean to escalate it like that and im feeling very guilty about it. i had just wanted to send the bag back. can someone verify whether i did a 'SNAD' claim return or did I do the correct process for a return? i dont know if it makes a difference, but she did have a return policy and accepted returns within 14 days.


----------



## Nolia

nillacobain said:


> Have you tried to track in on the Royal Mail website? Also, unfortunately unless you send the item with a courier (UPS, Fedex) you can't know how many days your package will be stuck in Customs. Did you write the name of the designer on the custom form?



No I didn't. =( I simply wrote "dress".
So from now on, if I ship internationally, I should use UPS or Fedex?


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> No I didn't. =( I simply wrote "dress".
> So from now on, if I ship internationally,* I should use UPS or Fedex?*



You did the right think not writing the designer brand on the custom forms IMO, I never do it: I just write leather shoes, satin dress, etc.  
I think that you can use any fully trackable shipping method (+ signature confirmation over 250$), not only UPS or Fedex. They're fast, very fast - for me from with UPS It to USA in two days and that is including customs. They do charge high brokerage fees.  For the other postal shipping methods you cannot know how many days it still be stuck in customs. Sometimes 1 day,  sometimes a week or more. I've sent two items with EMS - to Russia and Japan. Both were delivery garanteed in 2-5 business days: the first one (Russia) was delivered after a month, the second one after almost two weeks.


----------



## Blingy

Hi all, I'm contemplating whether to get this bag: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-VI...vip=true&rt=nc

Can anyone advise me?

Condition wise is a bit worn and I intend to bring it to Chanel for refurbishing if I buy it..

Also wondering if I should get an east west flap instead.. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## TexaninPA

If you're questioning whether or not it's authentic, post in the Chanel Authentication thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html

Be sure to read the first and second posts for the required information and photos!


----------



## Nolia

BeenBurned said:


> Filing INR means that enough time has passed during which you should have received it. When you file, the seller gets notification and must respond.
> 
> There are 3 things that can happen:
> 1) She must show delivery confirmation that you did receive it
> 2) send it out immediately with tracking so d.c. will show delivery and she can prove she sent it
> 3) she ignores the notification of the dispute and you'll win and get a refund.
> 
> I know you want the item but if she either doesn't ship it or if she refuses to ship, you'll get your money back.



Just an update.  Buyer received the item today. Loved it and left good feedback. Lesson learned!
How long before Paypal releases my funds? The tracking number on the items still says it has "arrived in a foreign country".  I can't track the item with Royal Mail.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> Just an update.  Buyer received the item today. Loved it and left good feedback. Lesson learned!
> How long before Paypal releases my funds? The tracking number on the items still says it has "arrived in a foreign country".  I can't track the item with Royal Mail.


*Sigh* Another example of the inefficiency of the postal system. 

You can try calling PP and tell them that the buyer left feedback but her country didn't scan the item on delivery. They might release the funds or they might make you wait (I think) 21 days from the date of purchase. 

You have nothing to lose by calling.


----------



## Millicat

Nolia said:


> Just an update.  Buyer received the item today. Loved it and left good feedback. Lesson learned!
> How long before Paypal releases my funds? The tracking number on the items still says it has "arrived in a foreign country".  I can't track the item with Royal Mail.



Yes, you can - ring and speak with a person and don't be fobbed off with the automated machines.
You'll learn that once it's here in the UK it'll be given another/second Reference/Tracking number and once you've got that you'll see exactly what's going on.

The USPS system i've experienced can be very speedy or woefully slow in getting parcels out of the country, but once they reach here/UK they do get a second reference so try and investigate that because that could be holding everything up - ooh, and if it's not collected within 3 or 4 weeks (can't remember now) it'll get returned to the sender.


----------



## Nolia

BeenBurned said:


> *Sigh* Another example of the inefficiency of the postal system.
> 
> You can try calling PP and tell them that the buyer left feedback but her country didn't scan the item on delivery. They might release the funds or they might make you wait (I think) 21 days from the date of purchase.
> 
> You have nothing to lose by calling.





Millicat said:


> Yes, you can - ring and speak with a person and don't be fobbed off with the automated machines.
> You'll learn that once it's here in the UK it'll be given another/second Reference/Tracking number and once you've got that you'll see exactly what's going on.
> 
> The USPS system i've experienced can be very speedy or woefully slow in getting parcels out of the country, but once they reach here/UK they do get a second reference so try and investigate that because that could be holding everything up - ooh, and if it's not collected within 3 or 4 weeks (can't remember now) it'll get returned to the sender.



Thanks for your advice.  I had emailed them before and got a response so I'll have to try calling. This was the response.

"You did the right thing by uploading your tracking number. The funds would be available three days after delivery confirmation. This is to ensure that you&#8217;ll be covered by PayPal&#8217;s Seller Protection Policy.
I checked the shipment status, however Canada Post was unable to verify the status. It will be best to contact Canada Post to verify this matter. I would also need to inform you that positive feedback is not considered as a release criteria."

ETA: I just called Paypal, and they said something ridiculous like I have to find out the buyer's phone number so Paypal can call them to confirm that they received the item.  That feedback doesn't make a difference...

ETA(again): Alright, so after giving me the run around.  They finally just released the funds to me!


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> Thanks for your advice.  I had emailed them before and got a response so I'll have to try calling. This was the response.
> 
> "You did the right thing by uploading your tracking number. The funds would be available three days after delivery confirmation. This is to ensure that youll be covered by PayPals Seller Protection Policy.
> I checked the shipment status, however Canada Post was unable to verify the status. It will be best to contact Canada Post to verify this matter. I would also need to inform you that positive feedback is not considered as a release criteria."
> 
> ETA: I just called Paypal, and they said something ridiculous like I have to find out the buyer's phone number so Paypal can call them to confirm that they received the item.  That feedback doesn't make a difference...
> 
> *ETA(again): Alright, so after giving me the run around.  They finally just released the funds to me!*


Phew!

A bunch of idjits, I say!


----------



## Louliu71

Hi all I am new to the forum and what a wonderful place it is. I am absolutely devastated with a recent purchase from eBay. The listing was for a Genuine Mulberry Daria handbag  - unfortunately I pressed 'buy' before I got the lovely ladies on the mulberry part of the forum to authenticate the bag......big mistake! 

To my horror they confirmed it as a fake, so I contacted the seller and asked to return the bag, to my dismay the seller refused and basically told me to prove the bag was a fake. I was so shocked for 2 reasons: 1) their attitude, they said unless I could prove it was a fake, they would not accept it back and they didn't need to prove it was authentic it was down to me to rove it was a fake and 2) the listing clearly stated 'returns accepted' so how can they pick and chose when to accept an item back.

I have tried to assist and said I would happily take the bag to a mulberry store for them to authenticate it, however some of you may know, mulberry wont authenticate an item, nor will they put in writing a bag is a fake so I am stuck either way. The seller told me the bag was purchased from Costco, mulberry also confirmed they are not an authorised seller and they still won't see reason.

The seller said I had plenty of opportunity not to buy the bag and said I had been sent numerous pictures which proved the bag was not fake and that If I wasn't happy with it, I should not have bought it. I was not experienced enough with what to look for in a mulberry to know any different.

Despite me asking the seller to provide proof, they are refusing to and saying the responsibility to prove its a fake is mine.

I have opened a case with the resolution team and desperately hoping they find n my favour, otherwise I will be out of pocket by £500.

Any guidance would be much appreciated please as this is the 2nd eBay/mulberry purchase that has gone wrong in 2 days - fortunately the other resolution case with a bag 'not as described' was ruled  my favour and I was fully refunded, I am so worried the resolution team will see me as a nuisance, far from it, just made 2 bag eBay purchases. 

Thank you so much, Lou


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> Hi all I am new to the forum and what a wonderful place it is. I am absolutely devastated with a recent purchase from eBay. The listing was for a Genuine Mulberry Daria handbag  - unfortunately I pressed 'buy' before I got the lovely ladies on the mulberry part of the forum to authenticate the bag......big mistake!
> 
> To my horror they confirmed it as a fake, so I contacted the seller and asked to return the bag, to my dismay the seller refused and basically told me to prove the bag was a fake. I was so shocked for 2 reasons: 1) their attitude, they said unless I could prove it was a fake, they would not accept it back and they didn't need to prove it was authentic it was down to me to rove it was a fake and 2) the listing clearly stated 'returns accepted' so how can they pick and chose when to accept an item back.
> 
> I have tried to assist and said I would happily take the bag to a mulberry store for them to authenticate it, however some of you may know, mulberry wont authenticate an item, nor will they put in writing a bag is a fake so I am stuck either way. The seller told me the bag was purchased from Costco, mulberry also confirmed they are not an authorised seller and they still won't see reason.
> 
> The seller said I had plenty of opportunity not to buy the bag and said I had been sent numerous pictures which proved the bag was not fake and that If I wasn't happy with it, I should not have bought it. I was not experienced enough with what to look for in a mulberry to know any different.
> 
> Despite me asking the seller to provide proof, they are refusing to and saying the responsibility to prove its a fake is mine.
> 
> I have opened a case with the resolution team and desperately hoping they find n my favour, otherwise I will be out of pocket by £500.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated please as this is the 2nd eBay/mulberry purchase that has gone wrong in 2 days - fortunately the other resolution case with a bag 'not as described' was ruled  my favour and I was fully refunded, I am so worried the resolution team will see me as a nuisance, far from it, just made 2 bag eBay purchases.
> 
> Thank you so much, Lou


Listing from                                                 matt_eachus: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mulberry-Daria-large-hobo-soft-spongey-black-leather-bag-/230940114585?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D230940114585%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=n1UbOdTxXB9RwS2aEeVchEtdg%252Bs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

As shown in the listing, the seller has a "returns accepted" policy and fake or not, that policy requires him to take the bag back. But the fact that he's giving you a hard time makes it a good thing that you've filed a dispute because this way, he'll have a ding on his account for selling a fake. 

If possible, add to your dispute comments that the seller isn't standing by his return policy. Sellers with a return policy are required to take a return for ANY reason! 

Here's the policy rules: http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/return-policy.html#how

And from the policy: 
*If you accept returns, a buyer can return an item for any reason,  including when they change their mind about a purchase&#8212;as long as the  return meets the return requirements&#8212;for example, returning an item  within your stated time frame, and meeting item condition requirements. *


As for the bag being fake, here's your AT request: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...read-post-1-first-803750-48.html#post24166056

And it's deemed fake here:              #*729* - http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...read-post-1-first-803750-49.html#post24167985

Have you pointed your seller to TPF where it was (un)authenticated?

*ETA*: BTW, a seller who is refusing to honor his return policy, regardless of the fact that it's been deemed as counterfeit has (IMO) earned a big red neg!


----------



## MarneeB

Louliu71 said:


> Hi all I am new to the forum and what a wonderful place it is. I am absolutely devastated with a recent purchase from eBay. The listing was for a Genuine Mulberry Daria handbag - unfortunately I pressed 'buy' before I got the lovely ladies on the mulberry part of the forum to authenticate the bag......big mistake!
> 
> To my horror they confirmed it as a fake, so I contacted the seller and asked to return the bag, to my dismay the seller refused and basically told me to prove the bag was a fake. I was so shocked for 2 reasons: 1) their attitude, they said unless I could prove it was a fake, they would not accept it back and they didn't need to prove it was authentic it was down to me to rove it was a fake and 2) the listing clearly stated 'returns accepted' so how can they pick and chose when to accept an item back.
> 
> I have tried to assist and said I would happily take the bag to a mulberry store for them to authenticate it, however some of you may know, mulberry wont authenticate an item, nor will they put in writing a bag is a fake so I am stuck either way. The seller told me the bag was purchased from Costco, mulberry also confirmed they are not an authorised seller and they still won't see reason.
> 
> The seller said I had plenty of opportunity not to buy the bag and said I had been sent numerous pictures which proved the bag was not fake and that If I wasn't happy with it, I should not have bought it. I was not experienced enough with what to look for in a mulberry to know any different.
> 
> Despite me asking the seller to provide proof, they are refusing to and saying the responsibility to prove its a fake is mine.
> 
> I have opened a case with the resolution team and desperately hoping they find n my favour, otherwise I will be out of pocket by £500.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated please as this is the 2nd eBay/mulberry purchase that has gone wrong in 2 days - fortunately the other resolution case with a bag 'not as described' was ruled my favour and I was fully refunded, I am so worried the resolution team will see me as a nuisance, far from it, just made 2 bag eBay purchases.
> 
> Thank you so much, Lou


 

Once you get your refund and the seller gets their fake bag back (if that's what you're instructed to do with it) please don't forget to leave the seller a big fat negative for selling a fake and for being so hard to work with. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Jayne1

I have a bidder who only has 1 positive from a paid purchase yesterday... she just signed up to eBay 2 days ago.

I have in bold and in red that requests buyers with less than 5 positive to contact me prior to bidding... and saying I might cancel the bid if failure to do so...

Should I write her and ask her... what?  I want to get a feel of what kind of buyer she is and if she's polite and sincere, but what I should I ask her?


----------



## MarneeB

Jayne1 said:


> I have a bidder who only has 1 positive from a paid purchase yesterday... she just signed up to eBay 2 days ago.
> 
> I have in bold and in red that requests buyers with less than 5 positive to contact me prior to bidding... and saying I might cancel the bid if failure to do so...
> 
> Should I write her and ask her... what? I want to get a feel of what kind of buyer she is and if she's polite and sincere, but what I should I ask her?


 


Maybe let her know that you noticed she's new and with new bidders you like to email and let them know what your policy is (like if you have BIN with payment required immediately, no refunds, etc). That should help you get a feel of them at least a little bit. Good luck! Some of my best buyers were brand new.


----------



## Jayne1

MarneeB said:


> Maybe let her know that you noticed she's new and with new bidders you like to email and let them know what your policy is (like if you have BIN with payment required immediately, no refunds, etc). That should help you get a feel of them at least a little bit. Good luck! Some of my best buyers were brand new.


I can't think of anything to ask her.  The auction ends this Sunday... she's my only bidder.  lol


----------



## MarneeB

Jayne1 said:


> I can't think of anything to ask her. The auction ends this Sunday... she's my only bidder. lol


 

Ask her if she has any questions about the auction or item she bid on. You can always tell her you've had some bad luck with buyers lately and wanted to make sure she knew ebay's policies. Then tell her if she happens to win it to please contact you before leaving bad feedback if she's unhappy with it (if you want to). That's what I've done before and it has always worked out.


----------



## Jayne1

MarneeB said:


> Ask her if she has any questions about the auction or item she bid on. You can always tell her you've had some bad luck with buyers lately and wanted to make sure she knew ebay's policies. Then tell her if she happens to win it to please contact you before leaving bad feedback if she's unhappy with it (if you want to). That's what I've done before and it has always worked out.


Excellent advice -- will do -- thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> I have a bidder who only has 1 positive from a paid purchase yesterday... she just signed up to eBay 2 days ago.
> 
> I have in bold and in red that requests buyers with less than 5 positive to contact me prior to bidding... and saying I might cancel the bid if failure to do so...
> 
> Should I write her and ask her... what?  I want to get a feel of what kind of buyer she is and if she's polite and sincere, but what I should I ask her?





Jayne1 said:


> I can't think of anything to ask her.  The auction ends this Sunday... she's my only bidder.  lol


Not all newbies are trouble. You say she only has a 2-day old account, yet she already has a positive feedback from a purchase. In my mind, that tells me that she's a paying buyer.


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> Not all newbies are trouble. You say she only has a 2-day old account, yet she already has a positive feedback from a purchase. In my mind, that tells me that she's a paying buyer.


Yes, it was an automatic positive left after she paid.  She couldn't have received the item yet.

I guess it's too much to have people read my terms, which are bolded and in bright red.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Would you block this bidder???

I just received a message about my current ebay listing where the buyer asks if 1. would I ship to her country & 2. would I under declare & mark it as a gift.
(My answer is YES to question 1. and NO to 2)

However she has feedback of 25 as a buyer of which 2 sellers have posted positive feedback but advised "_seller beware, this buyer doesn't pay" etc_.

I've already had to re-list this item once due to a fraudulent buyer using the BIN option... would you block her ladies???


----------



## MarneeB

Straight-Laced said:


> Would you block this bidder???
> 
> I just received a message about my current ebay listing where the buyer asks if 1. would I ship to her country & 2. would I under declare & mark it as a gift.
> (My answer is YES to question 1. and NO to 2)
> 
> However she has feedback of 25 as a buyer of which 2 sellers have posted positive feedback but advised "_seller beware, this buyer doesn't pay" etc_.
> 
> I've already had to re-list this item once due to a fraudulent buyer using the BIN option... would you block her ladies???


 

Yes, I would block her.


----------



## Straight-Laced

MarneeB said:


> Yes, I would block her.



Thanks for replying *MarneeB* - I took your advice


----------



## tutushopper

Straight-Laced said:


> Would you block this bidder???
> 
> I just received a message about my current ebay listing where the buyer asks if 1. would I ship to her country & 2. would I under declare & mark it as a gift.
> (My answer is YES to question 1. and NO to 2)
> 
> However she has feedback of 25 as a buyer of which 2 sellers have posted positive feedback but advised "_seller beware, this buyer doesn't pay" etc_.
> 
> I've already had to re-list this item once due to a fraudulent buyer using the BIN option... would you block her ladies???



In a New York nanosecond I would block her!


----------



## Bradyw

I'm planning on teaching a local entrepreneurs class in cooperation with Covey Leadership and the topic is "7 Habits of Highly Effective Ebay Sellers".  

What would you list as the 7 bullets that I should cover? 

Thanks in advance for your input!

Brady


----------



## BeenBurned

Bradyw said:


> I'm planning on teaching a local entrepreneurs class in cooperation with Covey Leadership and the topic is "7 Habits of Highly Effective Ebay Sellers".
> 
> What would you list as the 7 bullets that I should cover?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!
> 
> Brady




Accuracy and full disclosure of item and condition in the form of pictures and description. Show pictures as if there's no description and describe it as though there are no pictures.
Updates to buyers, either by automated messaging or manual messaging, but let them know what's going on regarding their purchase and shipment of same
These are 2 suggestions.


----------



## tonytizzle

Jayne1 said:


> I have a bidder who only has 1 positive from a paid purchase yesterday... she just signed up to eBay 2 days ago.
> 
> I have in bold and in red that requests buyers with less than 5 positive to contact me prior to bidding... and saying I might cancel the bid if failure to do so...
> 
> Should I write her and ask her... what?  I want to get a feel of what kind of buyer she is and if she's polite and sincere, but what I should I ask her?


Has the buyer paid for the item?  I have been using ebay for over decade and it doesnt matter to me personally who bids on the item.  It matters if they pay and they pay me correctly.  With paypal take CONFIRMED ADDRESS ONLY.  As long as paypal says you are "eligible" for seller protection and you follow everything on your end as in SEND ONLY TO CONFIRM ADDRESS and PUT SIGNATURE CONFIRMATION on it for all items purchased over 250...YOU WILL BE PROTECTED ON YOUR END.


----------



## tonytizzle

I have a question myself.  I just joined this forum and looking to sell items.  I was just told by one of the admins that there is no buying/selling on tPF.  Can anyone lead me in the right direction as to where some of you usually sell your items besides ebay and bananza?  Are there any other gems i should be signed up or registered for?  thank you in advance


----------



## whateve

I just got outbid on an item at the last minute on ebay. The person who outbid me put in two bids which show the exact same time stamp. How is this possible?


----------



## Skittle

whateve said:


> I just got outbid on an item at the last minute on ebay. The person who outbid me put in two bids which show the exact same time stamp. How is this possible?



They were using a sniping service. I happened to me, the sniping service put in two bids, instead of one, which looked weird since I was the only one bidding, lol.


----------



## Black Elite

Does the $250 seller protection/signature requirement include shipping?

What I mean is, say an item sells for $240, and shipping is $11. The total is $251, even though the item total is only $240. For this particular purchase, do I need to include signature confirmation when shipping to the buyer?


----------



## uadjit

Black Elite said:


> Does the $250 seller protection/signature requirement include shipping?
> 
> What I mean is, say an item sells for $240, and shipping is $11. The total is $251, even though the item total is only $240. For this particular purchase, do I need to include signature confirmation when shipping to the buyer?


 Yes. It includes the shipping cost. You do need to purchase signature confirmation.


----------



## Black Elite

uadjit said:


> Yes. It includes the shipping cost. You do need to purchase signature confirmation.



Thanks!


----------



## Louliu71

MarneeB said:


> Once you get your refund and the seller gets their fake bag back (if that's what you're instructed to do with it) please don't forget to leave the seller a big fat negative for selling a fake and for being so hard to work with. I hope it all works out for you!



Thank you MarneeB for your kind words, right now I feel physically sick. The seller is adamant the bag is genuine despite the factor was bought from Costco who mulbery say are not authorised sellers, Costco have been found liable in the past to sell counterfeit bags and the fact the seller has absolutely no proof of purchase And has renegotiated o the listing by not accepting a return despite the listing saying returns accepted.

 What I don't understand is how I escalate the case as the seller just won't budge and we are going round in circles. I opened the case 10 March, the seller has responded but the case details say the case will lose automatically on the 24 April - so I don't know where to go from here?

I just want to get this over and done with as soon as possible as I'm not sleeping very well at the thought of losing £500.


----------



## whateve

Skittle said:


> They were using a sniping service. I happened to me, the sniping service put in two bids, instead of one, which looked weird since I was the only one bidding, lol.


Thanks. I figured it was a sniping service. Do you think the bids were different amounts (because I didn't think ebay would allow you to put in two bids for the same amount)?


----------



## Skittle

whateve said:


> Thanks. I figured it was a sniping service. Do you think the bids were different amounts (because I didn't think ebay would allow you to put in two bids for the same amount)?


I don't know what they did. When you snipe, you just tell them what is the maximum amount that you want to bid. I always assumed that they bid for that amount 8 seconds before the auction closes, I don't know why there would be 2 bids. I assume there is a glitch of some kind.


----------



## OANHderful

Hi, it's me again.

Last time I was here I asked about shipping options from US to Italy. On 02/27/2013 I sent a small package about 5.6oz to Italy via First Class International Service. It shows a customs form number, aproval number, transaction number, and receipt number.

I was told by a USPS employee I can track my item once it hits custom, and it was scheduled to arrive on 03/12/2013. How can I verify this info to see if customer had already picked it up?

Any info would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

OANHderful said:


> Hi, it's me again.
> 
> Last time I was here I asked about shipping options from US to Italy. On 02/27/2013 I sent a small package about 5.6oz to Italy via First Class International Service. It shows a customs form number, aproval number, transaction number, and receipt number.
> 
> I was told by a USPS employee I can track my item once it hits custom, and it was scheduled to arrive on 03/12/2013. How can I verify this info to see if customer had already picked it up?
> 
> Any info would greatly be appreciated.


First class international mail isn't trackable. 

If I were you, I'd just wait and if your buyer doesn't get the item, she'll let you know. But to ask about it might plant an idea and if she's not honest, might tempt her to file non-receipt.


----------



## MarneeB

whateve said:


> Thanks. I figured it was a sniping service. Do you think the bids were different amounts (because I didn't think ebay would allow you to put in two bids for the same amount)?


 


I've found that when someone puts in a bid then immediately decides to put in a higher bid it shows you bid the same amount twice at the same time. I've had this happen to me and I don't use a sniping service ever.


----------



## whateve

MarneeB said:


> I've found that when someone puts in a bid then immediately decides to put in a higher bid it shows you bid the same amount twice at the same time. I've had this happen to me and I don't use a sniping service ever.


Thanks. I don't know if I have ever seen two bids at exactly the same time before. If you were doing it manually I don't think you could physically key it in fast enough to register at the same time.


----------



## soleilbrun

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you MarneeB for your kind words, right now I feel physically sick. The seller is adamant the bag is genuine despite the factor was bought from Costco who mulbery say are not authorised sellers, Costco have been found liable in the past to sell counterfeit bags and the fact the seller has absolutely no proof of purchase And has renegotiated o the listing by not accepting a return despite the listing saying returns accepted.
> 
> What I don't understand is how I escalate the case as the seller just won't budge and we are going round in circles. I opened the case 10 March, the seller has responded but the case details say the case will lose automatically on the 24 April - so I don't know where to go from here?
> 
> I just want to get this over and done with as soon as possible as I'm not sleeping very well at the thought of losing £500.


 
There is a button to escalate the case. CLick it and present all your proof that the bag is fake. Did you have it authenticated on the forum? If so, include the link with the relevant posting number. Ebay may require an authorized independent 3rd party authentication, which you can pay to receive. Once you present your information, ebay will require some information from the seller. She will have a limited amount of time to respond. If she does not then the case will close in your favor. If she does and it is convincing, ebay may require more info from you or just deliberate with what they have. At the end they deliver their judgement. You can win or lose. In the case of loss, you can appeal to see if the outcome can turn in your favor. Don't let it close on the 24th without escalating if the seller does not agree to a refund before that date. I think she is stalling.  Good luck!


----------



## Jayne1

MarneeB said:


> I've found that when someone puts in a bid then immediately decides to put in a higher bid it shows you bid the same amount twice at the same time. I've had this happen to me and I don't use a sniping service ever.


It's at that time, I wish so hard for someone to come in and bid up the original person, since we know they are willing to go higher.


----------



## Jayne1

MarneeB said:


> Ask her if she has any questions about the auction or item she bid on. You can always tell her you've had some bad luck with buyers lately and wanted to make sure she knew ebay's policies. Then tell her if she happens to win it to please contact you before leaving bad feedback if she's unhappy with it (if you want to). That's what I've done before and it has always worked out.


I did write her immediately saying what you suggested and never heard back.  She is very new, maybe she didn't have anything to say... I guess I still go forward with this and hope she pays, if she wins?


----------



## MarneeB

Jayne1 said:


> I did write her immediately saying what you suggested and never heard back. She is very new, maybe she didn't have anything to say... I guess I still go forward with this and hope she pays, if she wins?


 


You know if she doesn't answer and you really feel uneasy you can cancel her bid and block her. I don't usually do that but she really should at least answer you. You're the only one that knows if this feels right in your gut, so go with that. And good luck!


----------



## MarneeB

Jayne1 said:


> It's at that time, I wish so hard for someone to come in and bid up the original person, since we know they are willing to go higher.


 


I know the feeling!!


----------



## Jayne1

MarneeB said:


> You know if she doesn't answer and you really feel uneasy you can cancel her bid and block her. I don't usually do that but she really should at least answer you. You're the only one that knows if this feels right in your gut, so go with that. And good luck!


I did a search and she's buying a lot since she joined last week.  Things that are more expensive than my item. Sizes aren't consistent either.  Still only 1 FB.

What I'm selling has had 2 NPB, so I really want to get rid of it.  What's the worst that can happen?  She becomes my 3rd NPB... or worse?


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> I did a search and she's buying a lot since she joined last week.  Things that are more expensive than my item. Sizes aren't consistent either.  Still only 1 FB.
> 
> What I'm selling has had 2 NPB, so I really want to get rid of it.  What's the worst that can happen?  She becomes my 3rd NPB... or worse?


That's the worst that can happen -- she doesn't pay. I'd let the auction continue! If she wins and doesn't pay for it, file NPB.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tutushopper said:


> In a New York nanosecond I would block her!



lol yeah I guess the odds weren't good were they? 
anyway I blocked her based on her feedback only to have the auction won by a buyer with Private feedback of 22...  
The buyer hasn't paid yet (it's only been 36 hours since the auction end) but I don't have a good feeling about it at all


----------



## Louliu71

MarneeB said:


> Once you get your refund and the seller gets their fake bag back (if that's what you're instructed to do with it) please don't forget to leave the seller a big fat negative for selling a fake and for being so hard to work with. I hope it all works out for you!





soleilbrun said:


> There is a button to escalate the case. CLick it and present all your proof that the bag is fake. Did you have it authenticated on the forum? If so, include the link with the relevant posting number. Ebay may require an authorized independent 3rd party authentication, which you can pay to receive. Once you present your information, ebay will require some information from the seller. She will have a limited amount of time to respond. If she does not then the case will close in your favor. If she does and it is convincing, ebay may require more info from you or just deliberate with what they have. At the end they deliver their judgement. You can win or lose. In the case of loss, you can appeal to see if the outcome can turn in your favor. Don't let it close on the 24th without escalating if the seller does not agree to a refund before that date. I think she is stalling.  Good luck!



Thank you, the escalate button isn't there yet, I think it all changed this month and I can't escalate until day 8. I stated in the message the message only a full refund would be acceptable otherwise the case would be escalated and the police informed.....the seller responded and told me to return the bag and demanded £18.84 in advance for the auction fee and their postage or they wouldn't refund me until I had  sent money to their pay pal account so i made a comment fao saying seller making unreasonable demands, they accused me of slander too so think he is trying to scare me.

I don't think the seller knew the bag was fake, just naive and he has basically rubbished this site saying that the ladies who confirmed it was a fake are talking rubbish. Personally I just think the testosterone taking over, he can't see any wrong in what he has done despite all the evidence against the bag. 

It's so nice to be able to talk to you kind ladies so thank you and I will look at some of these authentication sites as paying a small amount is worth it, thanks I thought only mulberry word would be good enough, Lou


----------



## MarneeB

Jayne1 said:


> I did a search and she's buying a lot since she joined last week. Things that are more expensive than my item. Sizes aren't consistent either. Still only 1 FB.
> 
> What I'm selling has had 2 NPB, so I really want to get rid of it. What's the worst that can happen? She becomes my 3rd NPB... or worse?


 

Yes, that's pretty much the worst that can happen. Plus she can leave you a negative. I would do what feels right for you. I personally haven't had any problems with newbies, but I know some have. If you let the auction run be sure to update me and let me know if it went smoothly. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bakeacookie

My friend listed two items for me on eBay. . There's two auctions but the buyer wants both items and for me to combine shipping. How should we go about this?


----------



## modelanatomy

bakeacookie said:


> My friend listed two items for me on eBay. . There's two auctions but the buyer wants both items and for me to combine shipping. How should we go about this?


If you know that the auctions won't go any higher and no one else will bid them up then the buyer could just bid on both items and you can go to "End Item" and "Sell to Highest Bidder". After that you can just alter the shipping cost in the invoice for one item and make the other item free shipping. Then just ship the two items together and you're all set! 
BUT...
If you think the items will be bidded up higher in price then you might just want to wait and tell the potential buyer to try winning them both and then you can still alter the shipping in the invoice for them. It just depends on what might make you more profit.


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> My friend listed two items for me on eBay. . There's two auctions but the buyer wants both items and for me to combine shipping. How should we go about this?





modelanatomy said:


> If you know that the auctions won't go any higher and no one else will bid them up then the buyer could just bid on both items and you can* go to "End Item" and "Sell to Highest Bidder".* After that you can just alter the shipping cost in the invoice for one item and make the other item free shipping. Then just ship the two items together and you're all set!
> BUT...
> If you think the items will be bidded up higher in price then you might just want to wait and tell the potential buyer to try winning them both and then you can still alter the shipping in the invoice for them. It just depends on what might make you more profit.


How would she "know the items won't go any higher?"

That will NOT work. If you end to sell to high bidder, the selling price will only be at the amount it is now. If the bidder put in a higher proxy, that amount stays hidden until bidding reaches that point.

A better way to do it is to let the auctions run their course. Once *both* have ended, assuming the same bidder is the winner of both, when you go to send the invoice, it'll ask you if you want to send a combined invoice and if you check both items won by the same buyer, you'll be able to do that. 

By handling it this way, your items will have the opportunity to sell for the best you can do and if someone else outbids the potential buyer, you'll make more money. And isn't that the point of selling?


----------



## Bratty1919

If someone buys more than one item from me, and doesn't pay, would they get a strike for each? For instance, if they but two items, would they have two strikes? I should know this, but I don't. 
(Out of the 11 items I sold in the last two weeks, 6 of them went unpaid :censor: )


----------



## kenzibray

I have posted a seperate thread on the topic but I thought I'd put my question here as well. 

I bought a Limited Edition Louis Vuitton Roses pochette on bonanza about a month ago. Prior to my purchase I had it authenticated in the LV forum. When I got it I
Had decided it wasn't for me and listed it a couple places and it ended up selling on eBay. In my listing I said it was authenticated by the experts on tpf and if they had any doubts to do the same. To ask all questions prior to buying and I don't accept returns. 

Now my buyer is saying she doesn't think it's authentic because the "leather & hardware aren't like any of her other LV bags" 

I also had submitted pictures to Fashionphile and Yoogiscloset to get quotes if I were to sell to them. And they both were willing to take the bag as well. 

I'm wondering if she really thinks its a fake or is having buyers remorse. What do
I do? I'm not sure how to handle this.


----------



## dferrisrdh

im not sure if this is where i would ask a question about the value of a chanel handbag i have. im looking to sell this bag on ebay but I'm not sure of its value. it was a gift a few years back so i dont know the original purchase price. If anyone knows where to direct me I would appreciate the feedback


----------



## BeenBurned

kenzibray said:


> I have posted a seperate thread on the topic but I thought I'd put my question here as well.
> 
> I bought a Limited Edition Louis Vuitton Roses pochette on bonanza about a month ago. Prior to my purchase I had it authenticated in the LV forum. When I got it I
> Had decided it wasn't for me and listed it a couple places and it ended up selling on eBay. In my listing I said it was authenticated by the experts on tpf and if they had any doubts to do the same. To ask all questions prior to buying and I don't accept returns.
> 
> Now my buyer is saying she doesn't think it's authentic because the "leather & hardware aren't like any of her other LV bags"
> 
> I also had submitted pictures to Fashionphile and Yoogiscloset to get quotes if I were to sell to them. And they both were willing to take the bag as well.
> 
> I'm wondering if she really thinks its a fake or is having buyers remorse. What do
> I do? I'm not sure how to handle this.


THere are responses to your other post. It's confusing to post in two places. You might want to PM a mod and have her merge this post with your others.


----------



## MarneeB

dferrisrdh said:


> im not sure if this is where i would ask a question about the value of a chanel handbag i have. im looking to sell this bag on ebay but I'm not sure of its value. it was a gift a few years back so i dont know the original purchase price. If anyone knows where to direct me I would appreciate the feedback


 



I always look at the completed listings on ebay of simliar items and get an idea of what I might be able to get out of my bag(s).


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *dferrisrdh* http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...nza-etc-646884-post24218315.html#post24218315                              im not sure if this is where i would ask a question about the  value of a chanel handbag i have. im looking to sell this bag on ebay  but I'm not sure of its value. it was a gift a few years back so i dont  know the original purchase price. If anyone knows where to direct me I  would appreciate the feedback         



MarneeB said:


> I always look at the completed listings on ebay of simliar items and get an idea of what I might be able to get out of my bag(s).


If it was a gift and you aren't the original purchaser, it's a good idea to have it authenticated before listing it. It's your reputation and account on the line and you can't imagine the number of "gifts" that are fakes.


----------



## tutushopper

dferrisrdh said:


> im not sure if this is where i would ask a question about the value of a chanel handbag i have. im looking to sell this bag on ebay but I'm not sure of its value. it was a gift a few years back so i dont know the original purchase price. If anyone knows where to direct me I would appreciate the feedback



You should definitely have this authenticated prior to listing.  Etinceler Authentications and Authenticate4U are two companies that are recommended for Chanel bags.  As BB said, too many Chanel "gift" bags end up being fakes.  Having pre-authentication will also help you as a seller, since you can use this to reassure your buyer.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Earlier today I opened a NPB case.  The buyer has just got back to me saying that that she wanted to try on the size (shoes) before purchase and since she was "prego" her feet "has gotten bigger" and the shoes will be too small.  
I guess all that happened in the last 4 1/2 days 
She asks me to cancel.  Do I cancel or wait to close the case in 4 days or what is the best thing to do here?
Thanks!!


----------



## MAGJES

Straight-Laced said:


> Earlier today I opened a NPB case.  The buyer has just got back to me saying that that she wanted to try on the size (shoes) before purchase and since she was "prego" her feet "has gotten bigger" and the shoes will be too small.
> I guess all that happened in the last 4 1/2 days
> She asks me to cancel.  Do I cancel or wait to close the case in 4 days or what is the best thing to do here?
> Thanks!!




If it was me I would wait out the 4 days for the NPB to expire so your buyer would receive a strike. Probably bad advice so wait for the experts to chime it!


----------



## BeenBurned

I'd probably agree based on your having to file NPB in order to get her to respond. If she'd contacted you after the end of the listing to offer her excuse and request cancellation, I probably would have gone along with it. 

One caveat to note is that if she does pay, she can leave feedback.

BTW, if you choose to wait out the 4 days, don't respond to her message. Just wait till you can close it and do so.


----------



## Straight-Laced

MAGJES said:


> If it was me *I would wait out the 4 days for the NPB to expire so your buyer would receive a strike*. Probably bad advice so wait for the experts to chime it!




That was my first instinct because I had a feeling from the start that this buyer wouldn't follow through.   Also she has low feedback set on private so sellers are kind of selling "blind" when dealing with her.  A strike would at least provide some protection for other sellers.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> I'd probably agree based on your having to file NPB in order to get her to respond. If she'd contacted you after the end of the listing to offer her excuse and request cancellation, I probably would have gone along with it.
> 
> *One caveat to note is that if she does pay, she can leave feedback*.
> 
> BTW, if you choose to wait out the 4 days, don't respond to her message. Just wait till you can close it and do so.




Thank you for your advice *BeenBurned*.  
This is where I'm torn.  I don't want her to pay because I don't want further dealings with her.  I've done little selling and I'd like to do a bit here and there from now on so I don't want bad feedback from a vindictive buyer.   The particular designer of these shoes seems to be a magnet for ebay flakes judging by the messages I received about the shoes while they were listed and after auction end.
The total value of the item is $950.  That's making me feel that she probably won't want to pay and I'm on the safe side if I want to wait out the 4 days but who knows...
lol  just wanting a quiet life!!  Guess I should keep away from ebay


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you for your advice *BeenBurned*.
> This is where I'm torn.  I don't want her to pay because I don't want further dealings with her.  I've done little selling and I'd like to do a bit here and there from now on so I don't want bad feedback from a vindictive buyer.   The particular designer of these shoes seems to be a magnet for ebay flakes judging by the messages I received about the shoes while they were listed and after auction end.
> The total value of the item is $950.  That's making me feel that she probably won't want to pay and I'm on the safe side if I want to wait out the 4 days but who knows...
> lol  just wanting a quiet life!!  Guess I should keep away from ebay


If you cancel, a mutual will still allow her to leave feedback.

Clarification: She might be more apt to leave positive feedback if you cancel, but there's no guarantee.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Helloooo every-one :greengrin: my first post at last since joining last year so a big hello to every-one from Australia! I am wondering is it only in AU that that have selling limits on designerlabels?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hi again, sorry if I am doing anything wrong I will just put that upfront first as I am new to posting.I didnt know you could try before you buy on eBay? in response to straight-laced, how does that work?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

eBay have changed there feedback here in OZ a seller can no longer leave negative feedback it's only the Buyer that can.I sell on eBay from time to time due to selling limits and believe me the buyer has the upper hand. To stop the 1% of not genuine buyers I have immediate payment required through PayPal may-be you should try that instead of running a auction,it certainly stops wanabee's..Michelle


----------



## tutushopper

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Helloooo every-one :greengrin: my first post at last since joining last year so a big hello to every-one from Australia! I am wondering is it only in AU that that have selling limits on designerlabels?


Welcome to tpf.  It's everywhere that ebay puts selling limits on designer labels, not just in OZ.


lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hi again, sorry if I am doing anything wrong I will just put that upfront first as I am new to posting.I didnt know you could try before you buy on eBay? in response to straight-laced, how does that work?


You aren't supposed to "try before you buy" on ebay.  If you want to do that, go to a retail bricks & mortar store and try.  I hear they are starting to crack down on buyers who abuse the system; I certainly hope so.


lovlouisvuitton said:


> eBay have changed there feedback here in OZ a seller can no longer leave negative feedback it's only the Buyer that can.I sell on eBay from time to time due to selling limits and believe me the buyer has the upper hand. To stop the 1% of not genuine buyers I have immediate payment required through PayPal may-be you should try that instead of running a auction,it certainly stops wanabee's..Michelle


Sellers have not been able to leave feedback (other than positive) for buyers for many years.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> If you cancel, a mutual will still allow her to leave feedback.
> 
> Clarification: She might be more apt to leave positive feedback if you cancel, but there's no guarantee.




I agreed to cancel.  
While I was thinking about what to do the buyer contacted me again and said how sorry she was for not being in contact etc, etc and I felt sorry for her.
Before doing that though I contacted ebay and found out one interesting thing : if a seller agrees to accept a buyer's cancel request (that is the cancel is initiated by the buyer backing out) ebay guarantees removal of any negative feedback the buyer may leave for the seller.  I asked the ebay rep (who was on top of his game) to repeat that for me to make sure I got it right - "guaranteed removal of negative feedback" in cases such as this.
Annoyed that I didn't think to ask about neutral fb.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> I agreed to cancel.
> While I was thinking about what to do the buyer contacted me again and said how sorry she was for not being in contact etc, etc and I felt sorry for her.
> Before doing that though I contacted ebay and found out one interesting thing : if a seller agrees to accept a buyer's cancel request (that is the cancel is initiated by the buyer backing out) ebay guarantees removal of any negative feedback the buyer may leave for the seller.  I asked the ebay rep (who was on top of his game) to repeat that for me to make sure I got it right


That guarantee that ebay assured you of is untrue. I hope you at least got the name and had it documented that someone made a promise like that.

Ebay has a habit of telling callers whatever they think you want to hear. I suspect they get bonuses based on the length of the conversations; the shorter the call, the larger the bonus. 

Call my cynical but I don't trust them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hi again, sorry if I am doing anything wrong I will just put that upfront first as I am new to posting.*I didnt know you could try before you buy on eBay? in response to straight-laced, how does that work*?



what *tutushopper* said  - you can't try before you buy on ebay.  My buyer was suggesting that she would need to do that in order to proceed with payment


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> That guarantee that ebay assured you of is untrue. I hope you at least got the name and had it documented that someone made a promise like that.
> 
> Ebay has a habit of telling callers whatever they think you want to hear. I suspect they get bonuses based on the length of the conversations; the shorter the call, the larger the bonus.
> 
> Call my cynical but I don't trust them.



lol you're cynical for good reason.  
No, I don't have it documented.  The rep was a bit more senior than others I've dealt with because I was put through/sent further along because I kept asking for clarification.  He recommended that I hold out to give the buyer a strike unless I was feeling sympathetic towards her.  Ultimately I chose to cancel because I felt mean about the strike *sigh* 
I'm mostly a buyer but I've been around for a while and I don't trust them either.  I mean, what he said to me on the phone yesterday might have been the gospel truth for yesterday, KWIM?


----------



## jellyv

BeenBurned said:


> Ship to the address on the paypal payment details page. Use tracking if the total price of the item is <$250. Purchase s.c. if the total payment is $250 or more. And you'll be protected.
> 
> But you'll save money purchasing and printing the shipping label online.



I shipped something yesterday and a PO employee informed me that Delivery Confirmation is no longer available if buying postage at a post office in person, which is what I do. He said it changed at the end of January, when prices went up. I was told that tracking is now built in with Priority Mail--news to me. I apologize if this has been discussed before on this thread. 

Here's the info at USPS:

http://about.usps.com/mailpro/2013/janfeb/page3.htm


----------



## chinableu

I finally realized that *Bonanza* had a *buy it now* option, so no more invoices.  Yeah, I'm a bit slow...

For those unfamiliar with it, it's under "edit booth options" ----> "payments & purchases" -----> check off "Allow items to be purchased immediately ("buy it now")"

Duh @ me.  LOL!


----------



## merekat703

Under My eBay on each of my 'Sold' items there are the icons for paid, shipped, feedback received, feedback left and on a few of my items under feedback received it shows --- and on some it is blank. Also on those listings with the --- I am unable to click the auction name and open the link but the others I can do that. What is up with that?


----------



## Bratty1919

Should I be worried about a 0 FB bidder on three of my actions? Their page says they have been a member since 2007, but no FB. Would it be OK to message and ask, or would this scare them off?
 Also, I am worried that it looks like I have a shill, since this person keeps bidding  (Advanced search shows they have bid on high-end items from others, but just in the last 1-2 weeks)
TIA!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bratty1919 said:


> Should I be worried about a 0 FB bidder on three of my actions? Their page says they have been a member since 2007, but no FB. Would it be OK to message and ask, or would this scare them off? TIA!



I had a 0 fb bidder and I emailed them.  They were very polite and responded immediately


----------



## Bratty1919

gatorgirl07 said:


> I had a 0 fb bidder and I emailed them.  They were very polite and responded immediately



They replied and were cool


----------



## googy

Hi guys!
I have got a similar question about the bidder with low feedback.
I was thinking of contacting them as well, but what am I supposed to ask?
The bidder placed a bid on a 1k item I have for an auction. They have a feedback of two after buying some inexpensive things. 
Should that seem to be suspicious to me?
Thanks


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bratty1919 said:


> They replied and were cool



I'm glad!


----------



## gatorgirl07

googy said:


> Hi guys!
> I have got a similar question about the bidder with low feedback.
> I was thinking of contacting them as well, but what am I supposed to ask?
> The bidder placed a bid on a 1k item I have for an auction. They have a feedback of two after buying some inexpensive things.
> Should that seem to be suspicious to me?
> Thanks



I always just ask what thier intentions are regarding whatever the item is, and when I can expect payment should they win the auction.  Having a prior conversation is never a bad thing in my opinion, and it opens a line of communication should you (or they) have any issues or questions that need to be resolved.  You have to do what feels right to you however......I have never sold any of my Louis' on Ebay


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you MarneeB for your kind words, right now I feel physically sick. The seller is adamant the bag is genuine despite the factor was bought from Costco who mulbery say are not authorised sellers, Costco have been found liable in the past to sell counterfeit bags and the fact the seller has absolutely no proof of purchase And has renegotiated o the listing by not accepting a return despite the listing saying returns accepted.
> 
> What I don't understand is how I escalate the case as the seller just won't budge and we are going round in circles. I opened the case 10 March, the seller has responded but the case details say the case will lose automatically on the 24 April - so I don't know where to go from here?
> 
> I just want to get this over and done with as soon as possible as I'm not sleeping very well at the thought of losing £500.


Great news, eBay ruled in my favour and gave me a full refund including postage, the seller showed no remorse so I don't know what felt better, getting the money back or seeing his feedback drop to 80%! I suggested next time he sells a 'gift' he gets it authenticated first to save the buyer a load of distress. Can't believe his attitude, absolutely no help whatsoever ever, basically said it was my problem to prove it what a fake and he didn't have to prove it was genuine.


----------



## uadjit

Louliu71 said:


> Great news, eBay ruled in my favour and gave me a full refund including postage, the seller showed no remorse so I don't know what felt better, getting the money back or seeing his feedback drop to 80%! I suggested next time he sells a 'gift' he gets it authenticated first to save the buyer a load of distress. Can't believe his attitude, absolutely no help whatsoever ever, basically said it was my problem to prove it what a fake and he didn't have to prove it was genuine.


 Great to hear! Sorry that your seller was a dbag but at least you got your money back.


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> Great news, eBay ruled in my favour and gave me a full refund including postage, the seller showed no remorse so I don't know what felt better, getting the money back or seeing his feedback drop to 80%! I suggested next time he sells a 'gift' he gets it authenticated first to save the buyer a load of distress. Can't believe his attitude, absolutely no help whatsoever ever, basically said it was my problem to prove it what a fake and he didn't have to prove it was genuine.


Congratulations. It's sellers like this that rightfully earn the feedback dings they get when they refuse to acknowledge that they were wrong.


----------



## MarneeB

Louliu71 said:


> Great news, eBay ruled in my favour and gave me a full refund including postage, the seller showed no remorse so I don't know what felt better, getting the money back or seeing his feedback drop to 80%! I suggested next time he sells a 'gift' he gets it authenticated first to save the buyer a load of distress. Can't believe his attitude, absolutely no help whatsoever ever, basically said it was my problem to prove it what a fake and he didn't have to prove it was genuine.


 



I'm glad you got your refund! It's nice to hear these good endings once in while.


----------



## Louliu71

Thanks all! This  site is amazing, I've learnt so much and love looking at all the fantastic bags


----------



## googy

gatorgirl07 said:


> I always just ask what thier intentions are regarding whatever the item is, and when I can expect payment should they win the auction.  Having a prior conversation is never a bad thing in my opinion, and it opens a line of communication should you (or they) have any issues or questions that need to be resolved.  You have to do what feels right to you however......I have never sold any of my Louis' on Ebay


Thanks a lot a for a useful piece of advice.


----------



## merekat703

I have tracking for an item I bought and it said it was estimated to be delivered last Friday and it hasn't updated in 12 days. It says it has left the post office for the sorting facility... what's up with it? Is it lost?


----------



## BeenBurned

merekat703 said:


> I have tracking for an item I bought and it said it was estimated to be delivered last Friday and it hasn't updated in 12 days. It says it has left the post office for the sorting facility... what's up with it? Is it lost?


I wouldn't worry about it unless and until you hear from the buyer. Chances are that it was delivered and not scanned. And if you draw the buyer's attention to it and if it's a dishonest buyer, she might file and win a claim.


----------



## merekat703

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't worry about it unless and until you hear from the buyer. Chances are that it was delivered and not scanned. And if you draw the buyer's attention to it and if it's a dishonest buyer, she might file and win a claim.


 Thanks! It was shipped via parcel post on the 14th. Is it normal for it to take this long? Oh and I am the buyer, I haven't received it yet..


----------



## BeenBurned

merekat703 said:


> Thanks! It was shipped via parcel post on the 14th. Is it normal for it to take this long? Oh and I am the buyer, I haven't received it yet..


Sorry. I thought you were the seller. 

PP can take a while, especially if going cross-country. I'd give it another week.


----------



## merekat703

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. I thought you were the seller.
> 
> PP can take a while, especially if going cross-country. I'd give it another week.


 Thanks, makes me feel better!


----------



## Junkenpo

merekat703 said:


> Thanks! It was shipped via parcel post on the 14th. Is it normal for it to take this long? Oh and I am the buyer, I haven't received it yet..



Parcel post takes forever. I made the mistake once of using Parcel Post from Hawaii to ship to the continent and it took 6 weeks.  I had no idea that it would take that long (goes on the barge) but thankfully my buyer was very understanding. 

Now everything I list goes at least Priority, just in case.


----------



## merekat703

Junkenpo said:


> Parcel post takes forever. I made the mistake once of using Parcel Post from Hawaii to ship to the continent and it took 6 weeks.  I had no idea that it would take that long (goes on the barge) but thankfully my buyer was very understanding.
> 
> Now everything I list goes at least Priority, just in case.


 I finally got my package but the tracking was never updated. My PO said that Parcel Post goes on a truck and that the truck does not leave the station until it is completely filled so it could take a lot longer...


----------



## BeenBurned

merekat703 said:


> I finally got my package but the tracking was never updated. My PO said that Parcel Post goes on a truck and that the truck does not leave the station until it is completely filled so it could take a lot longer...


Glad it arrived!

Tracking often doesn't update until the end of the day. If the mail carrier just delivered it this morning, he may finish his route and at the end of the day, he returns to the postal hub to download all his delivery scans for the day.


----------



## merekat703

BeenBurned said:


> Glad it arrived!
> 
> Tracking often doesn't update until the end of the day. If the mail carrier just delivered it this morning, he may finish his route and at the end of the day, he returns to the postal hub to download all his delivery scans for the day.


 
It just never updated at all..


----------



## lofty

I recently won a bid for a bag and the seller has updated the bag as shipped with a tracking number. But when i checked on the tracking number, it says it is sent via First class package international service, with electronic shipping info received. More details on what I see from USPS website when I enter the tracking number:
'Electronic Shipping Info Received
The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on March 18, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Please be advised tracking is not available for this product. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.'
I thought it was strange that it says tracking is not available? It also doesn't help that the seller doesn't respond to any of my questions asked on the shipping. This seller seems to have ok feedback but I'm really concerned about the lack of response. And i find it dodgy that the seller sets his feedback to private. I'm thinking of giving another week, and hopefully I will receive the bag by then. Otherwise I will open a case on pp if I still do not hear anything from the seller. Or is there anything I can do right now? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

lofty said:


> I recently won a bid for a bag and the seller has updated the bag as shipped with a tracking number. But when i checked on the tracking number, it says it is sent via First class package international service, with electronic shipping info received. More details on what I see from USPS website when I enter the tracking number:
> 'Electronic Shipping Info Received
> The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on March 18, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Please be advised tracking is not available for this product. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.'
> I thought it was strange that it says tracking is not available? It also doesn't help that the seller doesn't respond to any of my questions asked on the shipping. This seller seems to have ok feedback but I'm really concerned about the lack of response. And i find it dodgy that the seller sets his feedback to private. I'm thinking of giving another week, and hopefully I will receive the bag by then. Otherwise I will open a case on pp if I still do not hear anything from the seller. Or is there anything I can do right now? TIA!


I don't know where you're located (the country), but for the most part, 1st class international mail doesn't track. Supposedly, Canadian mail is supposed to track and some other countries will be added in April but in my experience, the tracking isn't working. 

What you're seeing is typical.


----------



## lofty

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know where you're located (the country), but for the most part, 1st class international mail doesn't track. Supposedly, Canadian mail is supposed to track and some other countries will be added in April but in my experience, the tracking isn't working.
> 
> What you're seeing is typical.



I'm in Singapore. Thanks for letting me know. I guess I better check on the USPS website how long it takes to reach me. Does 1st class international mail take a long time to be delivered? I suppose this is a cheaper option?


----------



## BeenBurned

lofty said:


> I'm in Singapore. Thanks for letting me know. I guess I better check on the USPS website how long it takes to reach me. Does 1st class international mail take a long time to be delivered? I suppose this is a cheaper option?


First class is the most reasonably priced international mail service but in my experience, it's very fast. I've shipped to Singapore and delivery is (usually) less than a week.


----------



## mothbeast

I am totally confused by a problem I am having paying for an item on ebay. I've used my paypal acct twice today - once for another ebay transaction once for another merchant. I sent to my home and paid using a linked debit card. Now a few hours later I have won an auction and need to pay. When I go to pay it defaults to the bank account. When I try to switch it to a card it's only showing one of three linked cards on my account. The card it is showing is not the primary card (the one for backup if bank acct doesn have $$) and it's not the one I usually use.

NEVERMIND! It's apparently part of the stupid echeck problem. Will go post in that thread.


----------



## lofty

BeenBurned said:


> First class is the most reasonably priced international mail service but in my experience, it's very fast. I've shipped to Singapore and delivery is (usually) less than a week.


 
Thanks BeenBurned, as always! You have been so helpful. It gets to me that the seller doesn't respond to my messages, I will wait another week and hopefully I receive it by then.


----------



## Junkenpo

Quick question... is the 4 days before you open up a nonpaying bidder thingie 4 days from the close of sale, or 4 business days?


----------



## BeenBurned

Junkenpo said:


> Quick question... is the 4 days before you open up a nonpaying bidder thingie 4 days from the close of sale, or 4 business days?


From the date of sale. (It's calendar days.)


----------



## crissy11

Are you allowed to change your listing from a BIN to an Auction? I am a total eBay noob and I listed an item as a BIN but having thought it over, I may want to list as an auction - I went in to edit it but didn't see any way to do this. Do I need to end the listing and start again? I have 2 watchers if that makes any difference. Thanks!


----------



## chinableu

I didn't know where to post this.  Anyone else's forum view look like this?

Oh, is this an April Fool's joke?

I'm so slow.


----------



## uadjit

chinableu said:


> I didn't know where to post this.  Anyone else's forum view look like this?


 Yes. It's an April Fool's Day joke.


----------



## chinableu

uadjit said:


> Yes. It's an April Fool's Day joke.



Thank you.

DUH @ ME!


----------



## uadjit

It is seriously making my eyes hurt!!


----------



## chinableu

It's back to normal!


----------



## aliceparker

Help me!!! I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm new to buying designer items  on eBay. My first purchase was a pair of Chanel espadrilles. The seller  guaranteed them authentic etc. and there is no Chanel store anywhere  near where I live so I took her word for it and was none the wiser when I  received them. They ended up being too small for me though so I simply  re-sold them on eBay. The person who bought them off me has now  contacted me and told me she took them to her local Chanel store and  that they are fake!!! I am really embarrassed that I sold fake shoes. I  have given her a partial refund though as she still wanted to keep the  shoes. I am already out of pocket though because I sold the shoes for  less than I originally bought them for. So I have started a PayPal  dispute with the person who originially sold them to me, but I am still  scared I won't get my money back... How do I ensure that I do?! Help D:


----------



## tutushopper

aliceparker said:


> Help me!!! I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm new to buying designer items  on eBay. My first purchase was a pair of Chanel espadrilles. The seller  guaranteed them authentic etc. and there is no Chanel store anywhere  near where I live so I took her word for it and was none the wiser when I  received them. They ended up being too small for me though so I simply  re-sold them on eBay. The person who bought them off me has now  contacted me and told me she took them to her local Chanel store and  that they are fake!!! I am really embarrassed that I sold fake shoes. I  have given her a partial refund though as she still wanted to keep the  shoes. I am already out of pocket though because I sold the shoes for  less than I originally bought them for. So I have started a PayPal  dispute with the person who originially sold them to me, but I am still  scared I won't get my money back... How do I ensure that I do?! Help D:



A couple of things here.  First, Chanel boutiques don't authenticate items, so the buyer telling you that they were fake may have just been a ruse to get a partial refund.  If they were truly fake, why didn't she just return them?  She's okay with fakes so long as she gets a partial refund?  Doesn't fly.
Second, since you no longer have the shoes, you may not even be able to have them authenticated now that you don't have them in your possession (and even if you did have enough photos to do so, what will this do since you no longer have the shoes?).  Paypal would require that you send the shoes back to the person you bought them from, and upon proof of delivery, would then issue the refund.  But you can't do that, as you sold them off.  Do you see the dilemma here?  I'm sorry that you ended up in this situation, but sounds like you may have indeed received real shoes, but got "taken" by your buyer, who now has the shoes and more of your money.


----------



## BeenBurned

aliceparker said:


> Help me!!! I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm new to buying designer items  on eBay. My first purchase was a pair of Chanel espadrilles. The seller  guaranteed them authentic etc. and there is no Chanel store anywhere  near where I live so I took her word for it and was none the wiser when I  received them. They ended up being too small for me though so I simply  re-sold them on eBay. The person who bought them off me has now  contacted me and told me she took them to her local Chanel store and  that they are fake!!! I am really embarrassed that I sold fake shoes. I  have given her a partial refund though as she still wanted to keep the  shoes. I am already out of pocket though because I sold the shoes for  less than I originally bought them for. So I have started a PayPal  dispute with the person who originially sold them to me, but I am still  scared I won't get my money back... How do I ensure that I do?! Help D:





tutushopper said:


> A couple of things here.  First, Chanel boutiques don't authenticate items, so the buyer telling you that they were fake may have just been a ruse to get a partial refund.  If they were truly fake, why didn't she just return them?  She's okay with fakes so long as she gets a partial refund?  Doesn't fly.
> Second, since you no longer have the shoes, you may not even be able to have them authenticated now that you don't have them in your possession (and even if you did have enough photos to do so, what will this do since you no longer have the shoes?).  Paypal would require that you send the shoes back to the person you bought them from, and upon proof of delivery, would then issue the refund.  But you can't do that, as you sold them off.  Do you see the dilemma here?  I'm sorry that you ended up in this situation, but sounds like you may have indeed received real shoes, but got "taken" by your buyer, who now has the shoes and more of your money.


I agree with Tutu's response but have another suggestion, if for no other reason than to get a little peace of mind and figure out if your buyer is lying.

Go to the ATc (authenticate this Chanel)  here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...ead-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html

See post #*1* for the posting format, explain what happened and in the required format, post the listing from which you purchased. If your own listing showed addtional views, post the images (but NOT your listing). 

At least that way, you'll be able to get an opinion on authenticity and you'll know whether your buyer is telling the truth or if she just took advantage of you.


----------



## grigio

crissy11 said:


> Are you allowed to change your listing from a BIN to an Auction? I am a total eBay noob and I listed an item as a BIN but having thought it over, I may want to list as an auction - I went in to edit it but didn't see any way to do this. Do I need to end the listing and start again? I have 2 watchers if that makes any difference. Thanks!


you need to end the BIN listing & relist for auction. You will lose your listing fee but, it's no more than .20. If you end an auction early, there is a higher penalty.


----------



## grigio

uadjit said:


> Yes. It includes the shipping cost. You do need to purchase signature confirmation.


Definitely get a signature confirmation for anything over $250. I learned the hard way when I sold a $1350 chain, bought insurance but, no signature confirmation. Tracking says it was delivered but, the buyer (a scammer) said he didn't receive it. He got to keep the chain & I had to refund his money !


----------



## Love Of My Life

tutushopper said:


> A couple of things here.  First, Chanel boutiques don't authenticate items, so the buyer telling you that they were fake may have just been a ruse to get a partial refund.  If they were truly fake, why didn't she just return them?  She's okay with fakes so long as she gets a partial refund?  Doesn't fly.
> Second, since you no longer have the shoes, you may not even be able to have them authenticated now that you don't have them in your possession (and even if you did have enough photos to do so, what will this do since you no longer have the shoes?).  Paypal would require that you send the shoes back to the person you bought them from, and upon proof of delivery, would then issue the refund.  But you can't do that, as you sold them off.  Do you see the dilemma here?  I'm sorry that you ended up in this situation, but sounds like you may have indeed received real shoes, but got "taken" by your buyer, who now has the shoes and more of your money.


 

Agree here withTutu & perhaps if you just want to confirm that the shoes
were authentic, you could post in the Chanel authentication thread..
You never know until you satisfy your own curiousity, KWIM???


----------



## grigio

tannedsilk said:


> Are there any issues regarding shipping to AK or HI?  I set up my ebay account many years ago, and I have this restriction for some reason.  Is there something I should be concerned about?


I have sent items to both states. Never had a problem & 1st class shipping costs were the same as shipping to the same state as where I live.


----------



## grigio

lofty said:


> I need to rant!! What's wrong with buyers nowadays? I've met 2 buyers in the past 2 weeks who made an offer for my item, and after accepting their offer, they 'change their minds'? It's either a 'I thought it was a different size' or 'I'm looking for a different design'. It's so frustrating!! Don't we all think through clearly before making our offers for something worth >1K? Is there anything I can do about these buyers?


Join the club ! No, people do not think before they make an offer or buy it now or win an auction. I have had to open up many cases against people who just do not respond. It is very frustrating but, it's the cost of doing business on Ebay.


----------



## Sueshi

I hope you guys can help me! 
So I just sold a bag on ebay and she has paid, but this is the first time that I got a email saying "Notification of payment received" 
She has zero feedback, but confirmed address on paypal. 
Should I be worry?! It just look fishy. 
Thank you.


----------



## lofty

I haven't been having the best of luck with buying online recently. I've received a balenciaga bag this week and noticed that it didn't come with the mirror even though seller has mentioned that it comes with it. I have informed the seller on this and she replied that she remembered placing the mirror in the bag and wanted me to check again. At the same time, she would check at her side. I can confirm that there isn't any mirror anywhere. I've gone back to check the pictures again and there were no pictures of the mirror in the photos. Sigh... I'm not a fussy buyer but when you were expecting the bag to come full works as mentioned by the seller, it's just disappointing that it didn't turn out that way. I'm still waiting for the seller to reply, but meanwhile anyone knows what I should do in this case? I suppose this would justify a SNAD case? I've never filed a SNAD case before and as far as possible it's not what I like to do, as I'm a seller myself as well and would always want buyers to be happy when they purchase from me. Oh we'll that's just me. I really love the bag, but I just feel shortchanged!


----------



## BeenBurned

Sueshi said:


> I hope you guys can help me!
> So I just sold a bag on ebay and she has paid, but this is the first time that I got a email saying "Notification of payment received"
> She has zero feedback, but confirmed address on paypal.
> Should I be worry?! It just look fishy.
> Thank you.


That's a typical payment notice from paypal. That's what they use as the subject. It sounds fine. As long as the payment is showing in your PP account, you're okay.


----------



## uadjit

lofty said:


> I haven't been having the best of luck with buying online recently. I've received a balenciaga bag this week and noticed that it didn't come with the mirror even though seller has mentioned that it comes with it. I have informed the seller on this and she replied that she remembered placing the mirror in the bag and wanted me to check again. At the same time, she would check at her side. I can confirm that there isn't any mirror anywhere. I've gone back to check the pictures again and there were no pictures of the mirror in the photos. Sigh... I'm not a fussy buyer but when you were expecting the bag to come full works as mentioned by the seller, it's just disappointing that it didn't turn out that way. I'm still waiting for the seller to reply, but meanwhile anyone knows what I should do in this case? I suppose this would justify a SNAD case? I've never filed a SNAD case before and as far as possible it's not what I like to do, as I'm a seller myself as well and would always want buyers to be happy when they purchase from me. Oh we'll that's just me. I really love the bag, but I just feel shortchanged!


Did you check the front, outside pocket? Did it come with cards and tags? 

If you want to keep the bag sans mirror you can't file a SNAD. You will have to return the bag. Not to mention that she really might have just set it aside while she was packing your bag and it's sitting in her house somewhere. 

Practically speaking you can look for replacement mirrors on eBay/Bonz but depending on your Bal's color it might be quite hard to match.


----------



## BeenBurned

lofty said:


> I haven't been having the best of luck with buying online recently. I've received a balenciaga bag this week and noticed that it didn't come with the mirror even though seller has mentioned that it comes with it. I have informed the seller on this and she replied that she remembered placing the mirror in the bag and wanted me to check again. At the same time, she would check at her side. I can confirm that there isn't any mirror anywhere. I've gone back to check the pictures again and there were no pictures of the mirror in the photos. Sigh... I'm not a fussy buyer but when you were expecting the bag to come full works as mentioned by the seller, it's just disappointing that it didn't turn out that way. I'm still waiting for the seller to reply, but meanwhile anyone knows what I should do in this case? I suppose this would justify a SNAD case? I've never filed a SNAD case before and as far as possible it's not what I like to do, as I'm a seller myself as well and would always want buyers to be happy when they purchase from me. Oh we'll that's just me. I really love the bag, but I just feel shortchanged!





uadjit said:


> Did you check the front, outside pocket? Did it come with cards and tags?
> 
> *If you want to keep the bag sans mirror you can't file a SNAD. *You will have to return the bag. Not to mention that she really might have just set it aside while she was packing your bag and it's sitting in her house somewhere.
> 
> Practically speaking you can look for replacement mirrors on eBay/Bonz but depending on your Bal's color it might be quite hard to match.


That's not necessarily true. 

Although I'm not a fan of partials (as a seller), in this case, it's not unreasonable to request it as a settlement of SNAD if that's what you want. In this case, the item you received is definitely less than what was advertised and if you're happy with the bag, it might be worth requesting.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> That's not necessarily true.
> 
> Although I'm not a fan of partials (as a seller), in this case, it's not unreasonable to request it as a settlement of SNAD if that's what you want. In this case, the item you received is definitely less than what was advertised and if you're happy with the bag, it might be worth requesting.


Yes, she can ask but she can't make the seller comply. And since the seller has apparently already told her she believes the mirror was in the bag I'd guess a partial would not be forthcoming. Most likely the seller will only agree to a return for refund.

The problem with filing a SNAD would be that it would probably just serve to anger the seller and make her less likely to mail the mirror should she find it on her desk or wherever she might have left it during packaging 

If she wants to request a partial I'd do it informally, though messaging, not by filing a dispute. I think that as soon as a SNAD is filed it chills the communications considerably.

That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## etoile_30

Hey all, don't know if this is the right place to ask but maybe someone could help?

Has anybody ever had success selling an bag on eBay which is in need of repair? 

I've fallen out of love with my old LV bucket and it definitely needs lining replaced now... and I wonder if there's a market for people buying used bags a bit cheaper to have them repaired?


----------



## lofty

uadjit said:


> Did you check the front, outside pocket? Did it come with cards and tags?
> 
> If you want to keep the bag sans mirror you can't file a SNAD. You will have to return the bag. Not to mention that she really might have just set it aside while she was packing your bag and it's sitting in her house somewhere.
> 
> Practically speaking you can look for replacement mirrors on eBay/Bonz but depending on your Bal's color it might be quite hard to match.



I've checked the front pocket too, nothing in there, yes it came with tags and cards. The bag is black and I've seen black mirrors popping up on eBay and bonz, but for me to pay $80 (I've seen sellers selling at this price) is just not fair as I bought the bag expecting it to come with the mirror.


----------



## lofty

etoile_30 said:


> Hey all, don't know if this is the right place to ask but maybe someone could help?
> 
> Has anybody ever had success selling an bag on eBay which is in need of repair?
> 
> I've fallen out of love with my old LV bucket and it definitely needs lining replaced now... and I wonder if there's a market for people buying used bags a bit cheaper to have them repaired?



I've not done so personally but I've seen many listings where the bags are priced very low as repairs need to be done. So yes I believe there's a market for it


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I have a buyer that has asked to back out of a transaction.  I'm not sure what to say.  I don't think a buyer should just be able to cancel without any consequence.  But how do I say that? Or do I suck it up and just cancel the transaction?


----------



## le_sept

I'm a new seller and I just sold three items and shipped them all off with tracking. 

Why am I able to access one of item's funds but funds for the other two items are being held in Paypal? I updated all three items with the tracking info so not sure why that is happening. Thanks to anyone with any info!


----------



## noshoepolish

Did they make one payment or 3?  If they made 3 payments you needed to send 3 packages.



le_sept said:


> I'm a new seller and I just sold three items and shipped them all off with tracking.
> 
> Why am I able to access one of item's funds but funds for the other two items are being held in Paypal? I updated all three items with the tracking info so not sure why that is happening. Thanks to anyone with any info!


----------



## le_sept

noshoepolish said:


> Did they make one payment or 3?  If they made 3 payments you needed to send 3 packages.



It was three different packages with three different buyers so I sent 3 packages with separate tracking for each package.


----------



## noshoepolish

OK, then they released enough funds that you could print postage.  Once the person leaves feedback or after (not sure how many but maybe a couple) delivery confirmation.

Make sure you upload the DCs into each PP transaction.


----------



## le_sept

noshoepolish said:


> OK, then they released enough funds that you could print postage.  Once the person leaves feedback or after (not sure how many but maybe a couple) delivery confirmation.
> 
> Make sure you upload the DCs into each PP transaction.



Yep, I think for two of the items they need feedback for them. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jmcadon

I am trying to buy an item on ebay.  There is a little green dollar sign in the ebay bucks area of the listing which says I can get 10% off but there is no link.  When I try to purchase it does not show up in the price even after I long into paypal.  Does anyone know how to get this discount?


----------



## noshoepolish

Check your ebay messages?



jmcadon said:


> I am trying to buy an item on ebay.  There is a little green dollar sign in the ebay bucks area of the listing which says I can get 10% off but there is no link.  When I try to purchase it does not show up in the price even after I long into paypal.  Does anyone know how to get this discount?


----------



## jmcadon

noshoepolish said:


> Check your ebay messages?


 Thank you...doh


----------



## sooyeonie

I am really offended by a buyer on ebay - I sold an authentic BNWT Rouge Goyard Varenne wallet on eBay last week and shipped it off in record speed. It was purchased on Friday, I shipped  Saturday morning and she received it on Monday! Anyway, I packaged it up in the box, even tied the ribbon on as it was done by the store and this morning I get an email saying a case has been opened and the buyer is reporting it is FAKE! Unbelievable... I posted TEN pictures of the item and the wallet had the original tags, box and packaging. Since then I've even emailed the receipt to the buyer and I get the response: "I still want a refund." Stated she would pay for the shipping fees. Nothing more. Mind you, my listing specified no returns. Anyway, I have talked to eBay and doesn't seem like there's much I can do except wait... has anyone had this happen to them? 
I purchased the wallet from the Rue St. Honore store in Paris and it is brand new, never used, literally taken out of the box to take pictures. I am truly offended, but am now worried that if I take the item back ... what if she switches it with a fake item? This person had all positive feedback... I really don't know what is going on.... this is all so upsetting....


----------



## uadjit

sooyeonie said:


> I am really offended by a buyer on ebay - I sold an authentic BNWT Rouge Goyard Varenne wallet on eBay last week and shipped it off in record speed. It was purchased on Friday, I shipped  Saturday morning and she received it on Monday! Anyway, I packaged it up in the box, even tied the ribbon on as it was done by the store and this morning I get an email saying a case has been opened and the buyer is reporting it is FAKE! Unbelievable... I posted TEN pictures of the item and the wallet had the original tags, box and packaging. Since then I've even emailed the receipt to the buyer and I get the response: "I still want a refund." Stated she would pay for the shipping fees. Nothing more. Mind you, my listing specified no returns. Anyway, I have talked to eBay and doesn't seem like there's much I can do except wait... has anyone had this happen to them?
> I purchased the wallet from the Rue St. Honore store in Paris and it is brand new, never used, literally taken out of the box to take pictures. I am truly offended, but am now worried that if I take the item back ... what if she switches it with a fake item? This person had all positive feedback... I really don't know what is going on.... this is all so upsetting....


First of all, I am sorry you are having this trouble. You do have to accept the return but DO NOT refund until you've received and inspected the wallet. If it were me, in the meantime, I'd be sending your original photos to an authentication service (I'm not sure which ones handle Goyard) to get an official write-up so that if the wallet has been switched you can prove to eBay/PayPal that your wallet was fake.

Even if the same wallet is returned in pristine condition, assuming you want to sell it again, you can provide the next buyer with that proof of authenticity.


----------



## tutushopper

uadjit said:


> first of all, i am sorry you are having this trouble. You do have to accept the return but do not refund until you've received and inspected the wallet. If it were me, in the meantime, i'd be sending your original photos to an authentication service (i'm not sure which ones handle goyard) to get an official write-up so that if the wallet has been switched you can prove to ebay/paypal that your wallet was fake.
> 
> Even if the same wallet is returned in pristine condition, assuming you want to sell it again, you can provide the next buyer with that proof of authenticity.



+1


----------



## uadjit

Authenticate4U will authenticate Goyard: http://www.authenticate4u.com/Services.html


----------



## Junkenpo

So I had an item sell that became a non-paying bidder case and closed it today.  I tried to relist it and got a notice that I had reached my limit of that type of item to list. (Designer luxe brand items, I guess).

 So annoyed. It's not my fault that the buyer didn't pay! I don't have any seller stars because I don't sell often enough, I guess so I'm not sure how I'd even raise my limit and I don't even know what my limit is.  

Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## AlexandraSmith

Hey all

I'm new to the Purse Blog world...very excited to be here.

I really thought I could put a bag out of my mind when I missed it at the Net-a-Porter sale, but now I can't....I MUST HAVE IT hahahahahahaha. I'm looking for a Matthew Williamson suede and brocade clutch (I think the colour is pistachio - green/blueish with acid yellow embellishments). Man alive. I stay up nights thinking about that bag. Anyone have an idea of where I can get it? Preferably online as I live in South Africa and we have no Matthew Williamson shops.


----------



## BeenBurned

Junkenpo said:


> So I had an item sell that became a non-paying bidder case and closed it today.  I tried to relist it and got a notice that I had reached my limit of that type of item to list. (Designer luxe brand items, I guess).
> 
> So annoyed. It's not my fault that the buyer didn't pay! I don't have any seller stars because I don't sell often enough, I guess so I'm not sure how I'd even raise my limit and I don't even know what my limit is.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies?


Call ebay and explain that you want to relist an unpaid item and to please remove the restriction.

Usually, they'll do it when there's a legit reason.


----------



## sooyeonie

thanks uadjit and tutushopper

last night, i sent off a fiery response to this person who had flippantly said "i still want a refund." and when i told her i had already emailed her the receipt, she responded saying that she never got it (sent it to the email linked to her paypal account provided via ebay) and that she had goyards and truly believed it was fake.. don't know what to make of it, but i told her that she needed to get it authenticated before she made any false accusations and she was basically saying the 233 Rue St. Honore Goyard store had sent me a fake wallet. That was last night and I haven't heard from her since... not sure what is going to happen, but will update when i hear... this lady has really left a bad taste in my mouth... ugh!


----------



## uadjit

sooyeonie said:


> thanks uadjit and tutushopper
> 
> last night, i sent off a fiery response to this person who had flippantly said "i still want a refund." and when i told her i had already emailed her the receipt, she responded saying that she never got it (sent it to the email linked to her paypal account provided via ebay) and that she had goyards and truly believed it was fake.. don't know what to make of it, but i told her that she needed to get it authenticated before she made any false accusations and she was basically saying the 233 Rue St. Honore Goyard store had sent me a fake wallet. That was last night and I haven't heard from her since... not sure what is going to happen, but will update when i hear... this lady has really left a bad taste in my mouth... ugh!


Well, I actually meant that you need to get it authenticated ASAP using your original photos. She can claim whatever she wants and eBay will force you to refund her if she returns it. The authentication is just helpful in case she tries a swap or something.


----------



## tutushopper

sooyeonie said:


> thanks uadjit and tutushopper
> last night, i sent off a fiery response to this person who had flippantly said "i still want a refund." and when i told her i had already emailed her the receipt, she responded saying that she never got it (sent it to the email linked to her paypal account provided via ebay) and that she had goyards and truly believed it was fake.. don't know what to make of it, but i told her that she needed to get it authenticated before she made any false accusations and she was basically saying the 233 Rue St. Honore Goyard store had sent me a fake wallet. That was last night and I haven't heard from her since... not sure what is going to happen, but will update when i hear... this lady has really left a bad taste in my mouth... ugh!


Sending off notes when one is in an agitated state is not usually a good idea.  Better is to wait until you are calmer, and can think more objectively.  I would have sent her a copy of the receipt through ebay email, or if that was not possible, I would have confirmed with her the email address that I had sent the copy to and ask if she had checked her email for this, and if she wanted it sent to a different email.  I would also have informed her that boutiques sell only first quality merchandise, but do not authenticate items.


uadjit said:


> Well, I actually meant that you need to get it authenticated ASAP using your original photos. She can claim whatever she wants and eBay will force you to refund her if she returns it. The authentication is just helpful in case she tries a swap or something.



Ditto...I meant the same thing.  If she sends back anything other than what you sent, you have documentation that your auction was an authentic item.  Store sales associates do NOT authenticate, nor do they have the expertise to do so many times.  Ebay/paypal recognize certain companies in cases of disputes (although we know there are exceptions).  

Before I sold something of high value, even though I was the original owner and it was still NWT and I had all receipts, I paid an authentication service to authenticate it, so that any buyer would feel comfortable, and to also cover myself, being able to show that it was indeed authentic.  That won't stop all scammers, but I think it does deter a few.  It also I think is a plus for honest buyers, because they have the knowledge that what they are looking at really is authentic, and has been proven so by a recognized expert in the field for the particular brand.


----------



## sooyeonie

tutushopper said:


> Sending off notes when one is in an agitated state is not usually a good idea.  Better is to wait until you are calmer, and can think more objectively.  I would have sent her a copy of the receipt through ebay email, or if that was not possible, I would have confirmed with her the email address that I had sent the copy to and ask if she had checked her email for this, and if she wanted it sent to a different email.  I would also have informed her that boutiques sell only first quality merchandise, but do not authenticate items.
> 
> 
> Ditto...I meant the same thing.  If she sends back anything other than what you sent, you have documentation that your auction was an authentic item.  Store sales associates do NOT authenticate, nor do they have the expertise to do so many times.  Ebay/paypal recognize certain companies in cases of disputes (although we know there are exceptions).
> 
> Before I sold something of high value, even though I was the original owner and it was still NWT and I had all receipts, I paid an authentication service to authenticate it, so that any buyer would feel comfortable, and to also cover myself, being able to show that it was indeed authentic.  That won't stop all scammers, but I think it does deter a few.  It also I think is a plus for honest buyers, because they have the knowledge that what they are looking at really is authentic, and has been proven so by a recognized expert in the field for the particular brand.


I am planning on getting it authenticated. I spoke with ebay since the buyer is really slow to respond and she sent me a reply the other day that simply said: "I'm going to let ebay decide since we can't come to a conclusion. Receipts can be forged also." UGH

So I haven't responded to this, I am waiting for ebay to escalate the case and I am going to have the pictures authenticated. I have a credit card receipt from Goyard and this woman is saying I forged a receipt. I am trying not to let it get under my skin, but this is really quite something. I was in the midst of purchasing a Chanel WOC on ebay and my faith has been shattered. (that and the authenticators on the chanel forum seemed to have overlooked my request) anyway, escalation won't happen until tomorrow and then i guess we will see...

thank you ladies ....


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Just curious, as a [potential] buyer only, can I see the number of other people that are also watching a listing?  I thought I saw the # of watchers on listings before, and now I can't find it.  I'm either misremembering, or still need to get used to these new multi-focal contacts. 

TIA!


----------



## allbrandspls

What happens if a parcel I sent is registered and needs to be signed and no one collects it? Does it get held at local post office or sent back to sender?


----------



## uadjit

allbrandspls said:


> What happens if a parcel I sent is registered and needs to be signed and no one collects it? Does it get held at local post office or sent back to sender?


They usually hold it for a couple of weeks for pick-up and if it's unclaimed after that they will return it. If it's a domestic US shipment, that is. If it's international you have to specify that you want the package returned on the customs form.


----------



## cabochon

Where can I list a bad ebay seller, gramercygrl/aka Kristina Bauer on this forum?

Purchased a bag thru BIN, paid for it immediately.
Received an email from seller more than 12 hours later that, oops, she had made a mistake with the price.
Refused to sell me the bag. Refunded my money so that I can't file a complaint thru the resolution center.
She has now relisted the bag with the price jacked up another $2,000.


----------



## uadjit

cabochon said:


> Where can I list a bad ebay seller, gramercygrl/aka Kristina Bauer on this forum?
> 
> Purchased a bag thru BIN, paid for it immediately.
> Received an email from seller more than 12 hours later that, oops, she had made a mistake with the price.
> Refused to sell me the bag. Refunded my money so that I can't file a complaint thru the resolution center.
> She has now relisted the bag with the price jacked up another $2,000.


If the price difference was actually 2K it might have actually been a mistake, no?

But anyway, you should still be able to leave a neg even if your money was refunded if that's what you want to do.


----------



## cabochon

uadjit said:


> If the price difference was actually 2K it might have actually been a mistake, no?
> 
> But anyway, you should still be able to leave a neg even if your money was refunded if that's what you want to do.


 

More likely she decided she could get more money for it.


----------



## Silversun

Quick question - I am about to open an INR case, and my impression from this board is that Paypal is better than eBay for INRs, can someone please explain the difference?

(Background: I bought a £30 item a couple of weeks ago, seller duly sent it using a Royal Mail tracked service but it has been "in transit" for way longer than the stated service period. Royal Mail has acknowledged it's their fault and I have been in contact with the seller to let her know I will be opening an INR, and that she can get compensation from Royal Mail. So it's all pretty innocuous, just curious as to whether I should open the INR via Paypal or eBay.)


Thank you!


----------



## grigio

As others said, you can leave negative feedback. You can also go to "contact us" on the bottom of the page, click on the "call Ebay" phone logo, go to buying and you can report the member (seller) or the item or listing . Write a description of what happened and hopefully Ebay will look into in and either contact the seller and possibly remove the listing. Good luck !


----------



## grigio

PAM_SEZ said:


> Just curious, as a [potential] buyer only, can I see the number of other people that are also watching a listing?  I thought I saw the # of watchers on listings before, and now I can't find it.  I'm either misremembering, or still need to get used to these new multi-focal contacts.
> 
> TIA!


No, you can no longer see watchers on other listings other than your own, if you are a seller. I agree, that used to be a very useful tool & not surprising that Ebay removed that feature.


----------



## BeenBurned

PAM_SEZ said:


> Just curious, as a [potential] buyer only, can I see the number of other people that are also watching a listing?  I thought I saw the # of watchers on listings before, and now I can't find it.  I'm either misremembering, or still need to get used to these new multi-focal contacts.
> 
> TIA!





grigio said:


> No, you can no longer see watchers on other listings other than your own, if you are a seller. I agree, that used to be a very useful tool & not surprising that Ebay removed that feature.


I just looked at items and I'm seeing this pop-up. It shows for a few second, then disappears.


----------



## chinableu

I'm still seeing watchers on others "buy it now" listings.


----------



## tannedsilk

Have the fees been increased?  I had two sales yesterday and the fees are a straight 10%, my sale last week was not.  Confused.


----------



## BeenBurned

tannedsilk said:


> Have the fees been increased?  I had two sales yesterday and the fees are a straight 10%, my sale last week was not.  Confused.


Yup, April 16: 
http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/springupdate2013/springfeesimplification.html


----------



## tannedsilk

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, April 16:
> http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/springupdate2013/springfeesimplification.html



D*nm, I don't sell enough to warrant a $20 monthly store fee.  Guess I'll have to adjust prices accordingly.

Thanks BB, very helpful as usual


----------



## BeenBurned

tannedsilk said:


> D*nm, I don't sell enough to warrant a $20 monthly store fee.  Guess I'll have to adjust prices accordingly.
> 
> Thanks BB, very helpful as usual


You're welcome.


----------



## piosavsfan

Quick question about a shipment issue.

I was printing a shipping label for a buyer through Ebay and noticed that on the mailing label the address is different than what comes up when I print a packing slip through Ebay (this is the same address as the confirmed address in Paypal). It is weird because on the addresses everything is the same except for the street - same house number, city, zip. The address that came up on the shipping label doesn't even exist when I look it up on google maps.

Can anyone advise what to do? I sent the buyer a message. I'm assuming I have to ship to the Paypal confirmed address...


----------



## piosavsfan

piosavsfan said:


> Quick question about a shipment issue.
> 
> I was printing a shipping label for a buyer through Ebay and noticed that on the mailing label the address is different than what comes up when I print a packing slip through Ebay (this is the same address as the confirmed address in Paypal). It is weird because on the addresses everything is the same except for the street - same house number, city, zip. The address that came up on the shipping label doesn't even exist when I look it up on google maps.
> 
> Can anyone advise what to do? I sent the buyer a message. I'm assuming I have to ship to the Paypal confirmed address...



Update...buyer told me that the name of the street changed. So do I ship it to the new street name even though its not confirmed in Paypal?


----------



## kenzibray

I need some experienced opinions: 

I have a Rebecca Minkoff bag listed on bonanza. In my listing I say that typically I ship only to US but to ask and I could possibly ship International. (I know we have some great tPF'ers over seas & such) 

Someone contacted me asking if I would ship to Singapore. 
1. They have 0 Feedback on Bonz. (If it were eBay that would definitely be a no-go. But bonanza is a little different. I have worked with people new to Bonanza and it go just fine) 
2. What would be the best way to ship if I did? 

Do you guys think I should or not? HOw would you handle the situation?


----------



## tnguye78

Hi all,

A buyer has won two of my items and wants to combine shipping/discount on shipping. Is it safe to do combine shipping through ebay? Would that still give her a chance to say she did not receive one iten? Should I have her pay for each item/ ship separately and then refund her the "discount"?

The combined total is over 500$ and my shipping charges were low as it is and I usually have to put out the rest, I do not mind a discount.. I just do not want to have one tracking unless ebay protects you by combining invoices.

Also, is it safe to refund the discount through paypal?

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

tnguye78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A buyer has won two of my items and wants to combine shipping/discount on shipping. Is it safe to do combine shipping through ebay? Would that still give her a chance to say she did not receive one iten? Should I have her pay for each item/ ship separately and then refund her the "discount"?
> 
> The combined total is over 500$ and my shipping charges were low as it is and I usually have to put out the rest, I do not mind a discount.. I just do not want to have one tracking unless ebay protects you by combining invoices.
> 
> Also, is it safe to refund the discount through paypal?
> 
> Thank you!


In order to get seller protection for both items and to combine shipping, you must send a combined invoice. As long as both items are unpaid ATM, if you click to send an invoice, there should be an option to combine. 

Because the total is $250+ (over $500 according to you), you must have signature confirmation.


----------



## tannedsilk

For the ladies that ship larger bags, that will not fit into priority flat rate boxes, how are you shipping?  I usually get my own boxes as I hate receiving bags that have been folded and squished into FRB.  Typically the boxes are on the large side.  I usually ship parcel post which has been fine up until 2 weeks ago when a package never made it to the buyer.  I refunded them and now have to wait for USPS to settle my claim.

Priority for the box I had today would have been $37!  Standard mail $10 (I give free shipping so I try to keep the costs down), but now I have been told delivery can be up to two weeks - even though the receipt states edd as Friday.  

So, I'm at a loss - what to do?  With the fee increases both at the PO and ebay I'm really trying to keep prices reasonable, but it's getting increasingly difficult.

Does any one have any shipping ideas/tips?  All suggestions greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

tannedsilk said:


> For the ladies that ship larger bags, that will not fit into priority flat rate boxes, how are you shipping?  I usually get my own boxes as I hate receiving bags that have been folded and squished into FRB.  Typically the boxes are on the large side.  I usually ship parcel post which has been fine up until 2 weeks ago when a package never made it to the buyer.  I refunded them and now have to wait for USPS to settle my claim.
> 
> Priority for the box I had today would have been $37!  Standard mail $10 (I give free shipping so I try to keep the costs down), but now I have been told delivery can be up to two weeks - even though the receipt states edd as Friday.
> 
> So, I'm at a loss - what to do?  With the fee increases both at the PO and ebay I'm really trying to keep prices reasonable, but it's getting increasingly difficult.
> 
> Does any one have any shipping ideas/tips?  All suggestions greatly appreciated.  TIA!


How about keeping parcel select/parcel post as the default for free shipping and adding a priority price as an option for buyers who may not want to wait for the slower shipping method. Add a statement at the bottom of your listing with something to the effect of the following:

_"I offer free shipping as a service to my buyers. Whenever possible, I try to use priority mail but for oversized packages, the free shipping is by parcel select.  Note that parcel select can take up to 2 weeks to arrive, so my listings also include an option for you, my buyers, to upgrade shipping to priority mail in the event you want to receive your item more quickly." _


----------



## tannedsilk

BeenBurned said:


> How about keeping parcel select/parcel post as the default for free shipping and adding a priority price as an option for buyers who may not want to wait for the slower shipping method. Add a statement at the bottom of your listing with something to the effect of the following:
> 
> _"I offer free shipping as a service to my buyers. Whenever possible, I try to use priority mail but for oversized packages, the free shipping is by parcel select.  Note that parcel select can take up to 2 weeks to arrive, so my listings also include an option for you, my buyers, to upgrade shipping to priority mail in the event you want to receive your item more quickly." _



I'll try that, thanks BB


----------



## MAGJES

I am the buyer - Does mailing an item from FPO, Armed Forces Pacific take a long time?

It's been well over a week since the tracking number was entered into the system but when I try to track the package it still is listed as only "accepted." (This part concerns me). 
The seller's delivery date in the listing has already passed. 

I have not contacted the seller yet and wanted to know if mailing from a FPO is slow before I message them.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I am the buyer - Does mailing an item from FPO, Armed Forces Pacific take a long time?
> 
> It's been well over a week since the tracking number was entered into the system but when I try to track the package it still is listed as only "accepted." (This part concerns me).
> The seller's delivery date in the listing has already passed.
> 
> I have not contacted the seller yet and wanted to know if mailing from a FPO is slow before I message them.


AFAIK, APO/FPO shipments are considered domestic and although shipments to APO/FPO require customs form, d.c. when coming from there to mainland US will be posted as delivered. I do think delivery might take longer than typical domestic shipping because the item can be coming from wherever the serviceperson is stationed and if outside the US, it has a longer journey to make. 

As with other priority and/or first class mail, you may or may not get updated tracking each step of the way. We often see that tracking doesn't update from accepted until delivery so I wouldn't be too concerned yet. 

(Ebay and USPS estimated delivery times are nonsense and can't be trusted.)


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:


> I am the buyer - Does mailing an item from FPO, Armed Forces Pacific take a long time?
> 
> It's been well over a week since the tracking number was entered into the system but when I try to track the package it still is listed as only "accepted." (This part concerns me).
> The seller's delivery date in the listing has already passed.
> 
> I have not contacted the seller yet and wanted to know if mailing from a FPO is slow before I message them.


Yes, it can take a very long time and it has to go through checks by base security and customs on the way out so it may just be sitting in a warehouse somewhere. Hopefully your seller didn't choose an economy shipping method or it could be a very, very long time before it arrives.


----------



## lotuslover

MAGJES said:


> I am the buyer - Does mailing an item from FPO, Armed Forces Pacific take a long time?
> 
> It's been well over a week since the tracking number was entered into the system but when I try to track the package it still is listed as only "accepted." (This part concerns me).
> The seller's delivery date in the listing has already passed.
> 
> I have not contacted the seller yet and wanted to know if mailing from a FPO is slow before I message them.


 
Agree with others that shipping from FPO addresses will likely be delayed. 

I purchased something from a seller with FPO address (this was not stated in their listing - their Ebay location was listed as somewhere in the midwest) on 4/06/13 and the item finally arrived on 4/18/13. 

They shipped via USPS Priority Mail, but it took forever since they're located in Bahrain. I didn't want to open a case, but could have according to Ebay's shipping timeline. I ended up messaging the seller for tracking information and they finally mentioned they were abroad (facepalm). I didn't ding them for shipping though since they technically shipped the item within the expected time included on the auction listing.


----------



## Silversun

I bought an item two weeks ago and the seller sent it using a Royal Mail Signed-For service. Online tracking shows that it has been in transit for 2 weeks which is well outside of Royal Mail's service terms. It's either delayed or lost, and either way, the seller can claim compensation from them.

So with the seller's agreement, I opened an INR case via eBay on 19th April. It said that the seller had until 27 April to respond. 

The seller responded to the case almost immediately saying that she will issue a refund before 22 April. It's now evening on the 23rd and I haven't received the refund. 

I sent the seller a follow-up message yesterday, but no response. From my earlier communication with her I get the impression that she is an honest seller, but isn't the best at communicating clearly and in a timely fashion. I know she has contacted Royal Mail to get her postage compensation, but it's going to take another couple of weeks because Royal Mail says you need to wait at least 15 working days before you can lodge a compensation claim with them.  

It seems like she's waiting to get her refund from Royal Mail before she will refund me, but that doesn't seem entirely reasonable to me. I don't see an option to escalate the INR case so I'm not sure what happens next? Do I wait until the 27th as originally stated, and if I still don't receive the refund, will I be able to escalate the case then?


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> AFAIK, APO/FPO shipments are considered domestic and although shipments to APO/FPO require customs form, d.c. when coming from there to mainland US will be posted as delivered. I do think delivery might take longer than typical domestic shipping because the item can be coming from wherever the serviceperson is stationed and if outside the US, it has a longer journey to make.
> 
> As with other priority and/or first class mail, you may or may not get updated tracking each step of the way. We often see that tracking doesn't update from accepted until delivery so I wouldn't be too concerned yet.
> 
> (Ebay and USPS estimated delivery times are nonsense and can't be trusted.)





uadjit said:


> Yes, it can take a very long time and it has to go through checks by base security and customs on the way out so it may just be sitting in a warehouse somewhere. Hopefully your seller didn't choose an economy shipping method or it could be a very, very long time before it arrives.





lotuslover said:


> Agree with others that shipping from FPO addresses will likely be delayed.
> 
> I purchased something from a seller with FPO address (this was not stated in their listing - their Ebay location was listed as somewhere in the midwest) on 4/06/13 and the item finally arrived on 4/18/13.
> 
> They shipped via USPS Priority Mail, but it took forever since they're located in Bahrain. I didn't want to open a case, but could have according to Ebay's shipping timeline. I ended up messaging the seller for tracking information and they finally mentioned they were abroad (facepalm). I didn't ding them for shipping though since they technically shipped the item within the expected time included on the auction listing.



Thank you for the advice ladies. I checked the tracking today and finally there is movement (on day 10). It is showing the item is leaving customs today - yay.   I'm excited and will hopefully see it on Thursday!


----------



## tnguye78

BeenBurned said:


> In order to get seller protection for both items and to combine shipping, you must send a combined invoice. As long as both items are unpaid ATM, if you click to send an invoice, there should be an option to combine.
> 
> Because the total is $250+ (over $500 according to you), you must have signature confirmation.



forgot to say Thank You BeenBurned! for your help and all the work you do


----------



## BeenBurned

tnguye78 said:


> forgot to say Thank You BeenBurned! for your help and all the work you do


You're welcome. 



SophiaLee said:


> WTF is wrong with these sellers? I knew straight away those weren't her pictures!
> 
> Good to see you back BB, I've been away from the eBay forum for awhile.


 Thanks!


----------



## caterpillar

Is there a thread on the different ways to sell clothes/accessories/gift cards and what the best ways are and people's experiences with each method?

The only ones I know of are craigslist, ebay, bonanza, and poshmark. Wondering if there are better out there.


----------



## sooyeonie

tutushopper said:


> Sending off notes when one is in an agitated state is not usually a good idea.  Better is to wait until you are calmer, and can think more objectively.  I would have sent her a copy of the receipt through ebay email, or if that was not possible, I would have confirmed with her the email address that I had sent the copy to and ask if she had checked her email for this, and if she wanted it sent to a different email.  I would also have informed her that boutiques sell only first quality merchandise, but do not authenticate items.
> 
> 
> Ditto...I meant the same thing.  If she sends back anything other than what you sent, you have documentation that your auction was an authentic item.  Store sales associates do NOT authenticate, nor do they have the expertise to do so many times.  Ebay/paypal recognize certain companies in cases of disputes (although we know there are exceptions).
> 
> Before I sold something of high value, even though I was the original owner and it was still NWT and I had all receipts, I paid an authentication service to authenticate it, so that any buyer would feel comfortable, and to also cover myself, being able to show that it was indeed authentic.  That won't stop all scammers, but I think it does deter a few.  It also I think is a plus for honest buyers, because they have the knowledge that what they are looking at really is authentic, and has been proven so by a recognized expert in the field for the particular brand.



Well... Things have taken an unpleasant turn. Just thought I'd update you all... Ebay just emailed me and told me the buyer provided them with "adequate proof that the item is counterfeit" and has already refunded the buyer. I am going to take this to court. I am filing a complaint with Internet crime department with the police station and will get to the bottom of this! This is most definitely a scam! What kind of person goes through the trouble of buying a real wallet from goyard just so she can sell a fake one on ebay? I am so angry and frustrated, but will keep my cool and hope that justice prevails. Once I get her info from ebay I will post the user name and address in case she tries to buy things under the same ID or different name shipped to same address  so other people can avoid getting scammed. I suppose there was nothing I could do. Even if she had returned I to me now I know she would have sent me back a fake one (I am assuming she had a fake one on hand since ebay had asked for photos from the buyer.) the photos I provided ebay were taken by myself of course and were authentic, so I was not concerned about authenticity. I did not think this was so planned otherwise I would have been looking into this more. I thought the person was just being a bit absurd and truly thought it was fake? I guess that is rather naive as well. Not going to take this lying down. She messed with the wrong person and has ruined my ebay experience forever!!!


----------



## uadjit

sooyeonie said:


> Well... Things have taken an unpleasant turn. Just thought I'd update you all... Ebay just emailed me and told me the buyer provided them with "adequate proof that the item is counterfeit" and has already refunded the buyer. I am going to take this to court. I am filing a complaint with Internet crime department with the police station and will get to the bottom of this! This is most definitely a scam! What kind of person goes through the trouble of buying a real wallet from goyard just so she can sell a fake one on ebay? I am so angry and frustrated, but will keep my cool and hope that justice prevails. Once I get her info from ebay I will post the user name and address in case she tries to buy things under the same ID or different name shipped to same address  so other people can avoid getting scammed. I suppose there was nothing I could do. Even if she had returned I to me now I know she would have sent me back a fake one (I am assuming she had a fake one on hand since ebay had asked for photos from the buyer.) the photos I provided ebay were taken by myself of course and were authentic, so I was not concerned about authenticity. I did not think this was so planned otherwise I would have been looking into this more. I thought the person was just being a bit absurd and truly thought it was fake? I guess that is rather naive as well. Not going to take this lying down. She messed with the wrong person and has ruined my ebay experience forever!!!


 I am very sorry that you're dealing with this. Will you please start a separate thread about this in the eBay forum? These cases need to get more attention.


----------



## whateve

I need some advice. I bought something on ebay and the seller sent me the wrong item. I sent a message to the seller but she didn't respond. So I opened a case. Then the seller responded and said to return the item and she would send the correct item plus refund my return shipping. She said just to make sure the postage showed on the label and she would refund it. So I returned it and she sent the correct item, but she never refunded my shipping. The last I heard from her was there was some problem with paypal and she would refund on 4/26, which she didn't. I have sent another message asking for the postage refund but she hasn't responded. My question is this:
It looks like I can still leave feedback so should I leave negative or neutral feedback now, before I escalate? I think if I escalate, I won't be able to leave feedback. Or will it somehow hurt my chances of getting the refund if I leave feedback now? Would you leave neutral or negative?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I need some advice. I bought something on ebay and the seller sent me the wrong item. I sent a message to the seller but she didn't respond. So I opened a case. Then the seller responded and said to return the item and she would send the correct item plus refund my return shipping. She said just to make sure the postage showed on the label and she would refund it. So I returned it and she sent the correct item, but she never refunded my shipping. The last I heard from her was there was some problem with paypal and she would refund on 4/26, which she didn't. I have sent another message asking for the postage refund but she hasn't responded. My question is this:
> It looks like I can still leave feedback so should I leave negative or neutral feedback now, before I escalate? I think if I escalate, I won't be able to leave feedback. Or will it somehow hurt my chances of getting the refund if I leave feedback now? Would you leave neutral or negative?


You can leave feedback for any transaction (even mutually canceled) as long as you didn't get an NPB strike. But before negging, I'd try again to contact her. Make all contact through ebay messaging and if there was direct email messages, C&P them into an ebay message. 

Since you have 60 days from the date of purchase to leave feedback, you have plenty of time to leave feedback if she ignores your contact attempts.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You can leave feedback for any transaction (even mutually canceled) as long as you didn't get an NPB strike. But before negging, I'd try again to contact her. Make all contact through ebay messaging and if there was direct email messages, C&P them into an ebay message.
> 
> Since you have 60 days from the date of purchase to leave feedback, you have plenty of time to leave feedback if she ignores your contact attempts.


I have until May 7 to escalate the case or it is automatically closed. If I escalate, I'm pretty sure I can't leave feedback. I plan on contacting her at least once more before I escalate. Should I neg her before I escalate? I'm afraid ebay won't make her give me my refund if I escalate.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have until May 7 to escalate the case or it is automatically closed. If I escalate, I'm pretty sure I can't leave feedback. I plan on contacting her at least once more before I escalate. Should I neg her before I escalate? I'm afraid ebay won't make her give me my refund if I escalate.


WIth the new rules, if you escalate and _lose_ the case, you won't be able to neg. If you win, you can leave whatever feedback you want.


----------



## lovemyangels

Did eBay change the BIN price difference from 10% to 30% just recently?  It was 10% about one week ago.  This is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Jantao16

Hi everyone,
I need help: So I just bought a bag from this seller and I paid more for shipping than the actual bag itself. Anyhow, I just received it and the item is not as described - there is a huge scuff on the bag, one of the handle has a little rip and there is missing hardware on the inside of the bag! I already dropped the seller a message via Ebay with pictures but she does not accept returns, what should I do now? It also smells of smoke.. Please help, thanks!


----------



## Jantao16

Jantao16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need help: So I just bought a bag from this seller and I paid more for shipping than the actual bag itself. Anyhow, I just received it and the item is not as described - there is a huge scuff on the bag, one of the handle has a little rip and there is missing hardware on the inside of the bag! I already dropped the seller a message via Ebay with pictures but she does not accept returns, what should I do now? It also smells of smoke.. Please help, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2166500



Just thought I'd update (though no one has responded yet!) 
Seller has offered to give me a partial refund and I think that is good enough for me! I was so afraid of meeting a nasty seller!


----------



## ucsd01

Hi experts, please help. I bought this Balenciaga bag and received it yesterday.  I posted the pics on the authencity thread b/c in inspecting the details it's pretty clear this was actually a blue bag that was dyed black. Some of the hardware has black dye "dust", the front pocket on the inside I can see some of the black has come off and I can see a little blue on the cloth by the zippers. The seller did not disclose that was dyed.  The bag feels kind of slippery (thats not the right word but I cant think of another), I'm thinking its from the dye? I'm afraid the black dye might come off or peel off other areas of the bag as I use it and being dyed does hurt the value.  I emailed the seller but she is refusing to allow a return. She claims that the bag is not dyed because "there was never a light blue bag made in this style to begin with" - I read the color charts by year thread on this site and I'm pretty sure I've also seen one in light blue before. I just don't know how she can state it's never been dyed when she emailed me that she is not the original owner. Redskater on the authenticity thread suggested I post here for advice on next steps to file a case w eBay and get my money back. I've never done that before. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

ucsd01 said:


> Hi experts, please help. I bought this Balenciaga bag and received it yesterday.  I posted the pics on the authencity thread b/c in inspecting the details it's pretty clear this was actually a blue bag that was dyed black. Some of the hardware has black dye "dust", the front pocket on the inside I can see some of the black has come off and I can see a little blue on the cloth by the zippers. The seller did not disclose that was dyed.  The bag feels kind of slippery (thats not the right word but I cant think of another), I'm thinking its from the dye? I'm afraid the black dye might come off or peel off other areas of the bag as I use it and being dyed does hurt the value.  I emailed the seller but she is refusing to allow a return. She claims that the bag is not dyed because "there was never a light blue bag made in this style to begin with" - I read the color charts by year thread on this site and I'm pretty sure I've also seen one in light blue before. I just don't know how she can state it's never been dyed when she emailed me that she is not the original owner. Redskater on the authenticity thread suggested I post here for advice on next steps to file a case w eBay and get my money back. I've never done that before. Thank you very much for your help.


Have you sent the seller the picture you posted here? 

Does the listing/seller have a return policy? If so, you don't even need an "excuse" to return an item when there's a return policy.

ETA: Okay, I saw your AT request and the listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...LX4y8vu5DOihkDkyPHZjs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The seller doesn't have a return policy so I'd just open a dispute. There's obvious non-disclosure.


----------



## ucsd01

BeenBurned said:


> Have you sent the seller the picture you posted here?
> 
> Does the listing/seller have a return policy? If so, you don't even need an "excuse" to return an item when there's a return policy.
> 
> ETA: Okay, I saw your AT request and the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...LX4y8vu5DOihkDkyPHZjs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The seller doesn't have a return policy so I'd just open a dispute. There's obvious non-disclosure.


Thank you very much for responding, really appreciate you taking the time to look at this and yes I did send her the pic above along w some other pics. Thanks again


----------



## BeenBurned

ucsd01 said:


> Thank you very much for responding, really appreciate you taking the time to look at this and yes I did send her the pic above along w some other pics. Thanks again


You're welcome. Good luck.


----------



## chinableu

Anyone know why Hong Kong labels won't print any longer?  This is the second time in the past few weeks that I'll have to go to the post office.  

Paypal error code:  

We had a problem retrieving the label. [Error: 6565]

Won't print on Ebay or stamps.com either.

Problem is with both first class and priority mail.


----------



## Silversun

ucsd01 said:


> Hi experts, please help. I bought this Balenciaga bag and received it yesterday.  I posted the pics on the authencity thread b/c in inspecting the details it's pretty clear this was actually a blue bag that was dyed black. Some of the hardware has black dye "dust", the front pocket on the inside I can see some of the black has come off and I can see a little blue on the cloth by the zippers. The seller did not disclose that was dyed.  The bag feels kind of slippery (thats not the right word but I cant think of another), I'm thinking its from the dye? I'm afraid the black dye might come off or peel off other areas of the bag as I use it and being dyed does hurt the value.  I emailed the seller but she is refusing to allow a return. She claims that the bag is not dyed because "there was never a light blue bag made in this style to begin with" - I read the color charts by year thread on this site and I'm pretty sure I've also seen one in light blue before. I just don't know how she can state it's never been dyed when she emailed me that she is not the original owner. Redskater on the authenticity thread suggested I post here for advice on next steps to file a case w eBay and get my money back. I've never done that before. Thank you very much for your help.


That is horrible! Who would dye an authentic Bal and try and pass it off as originally black?!  I am angry for you, and at the seller who refuses to acknowledge it despite the clear picture. Hopefully it'll be an easy case for eBay to decide in your favour. Do keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## ucsd01

Silversun said:


> That is horrible! Who would dye an authentic Bal and try and pass it off as originally black?!  I am angry for you, and at the seller who refuses to acknowledge it despite the clear picture. Hopefully it'll be an easy case for eBay to decide in your favour. Do keep us updated and good luck!


Thanks Silversun, I opened the case yesterday.


----------



## Coach12

eBay customer service stinks


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Have you sent the seller the picture you posted here?
> 
> Does the listing/seller have a return policy? If so, you don't even need an "excuse" to return an item when there's a return policy.
> 
> ETA: Okay, I saw your AT request and the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-Handbag-Giant-21-Black-Leather-Satchel-Silver-Hardware-2009-/151028518176?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=W%252BTzC4LX4y8vu5DOihkDkyPHZjs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The seller doesn't have a return policy so I'd just open a dispute. There's obvious non-disclosure.


OMG. I just saw that listing and it is obviously a bad dye job. It looks like they used the dye on the handle laces and it looks awful. ucsd01, if the seller won't cooperate you need to open a dispute and return that bag. It's a mess.


----------



## noshoepolish

Be prepared to have a statement from someone stating the bag was dyed.  eBay asked me for one years ago and I still lost the case (hence my ID).  I am sure things changed since then but I had to fax a statement to them.  I hope you win!  It's too much money to pay for this kind of bag with cruddy dye on it.



ucsd01 said:


> Hi experts, please help. I bought this Balenciaga bag and received it yesterday.  I posted the pics on the authencity thread b/c in inspecting the details it's pretty clear this was actually a blue bag that was dyed black. Some of the hardware has black dye "dust", the front pocket on the inside I can see some of the black has come off and I can see a little blue on the cloth by the zippers. The seller did not disclose that was dyed.  The bag feels kind of slippery (thats not the right word but I cant think of another), I'm thinking its from the dye? I'm afraid the black dye might come off or peel off other areas of the bag as I use it and being dyed does hurt the value.  I emailed the seller but she is refusing to allow a return. She claims that the bag is not dyed because "there was never a light blue bag made in this style to begin with" - I read the color charts by year thread on this site and I'm pretty sure I've also seen one in light blue before. I just don't know how she can state it's never been dyed when she emailed me that she is not the original owner. Redskater on the authenticity thread suggested I post here for advice on next steps to file a case w eBay and get my money back. I've never done that before. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

noshoepolish said:


> Be prepared to have a statement from someone stating the bag was dyed.  eBay asked me for one years ago and I still lost the case (hence my ID).  I am sure things changed since then but I had to fax a statement to them.  I hope you win!  It's too much money to pay for this kind of bag with cruddy dye on it.


I do think things have changed. SOme of the authentication services even write "condition" letters for such disputes. I know there are buyers who've won those disputes.


----------



## Chanieish

Hi everyone. I want to know if the seller is being rude or I'm being overly sensitive. 

I am looking at a pair of shoes on Bonanza (never used this site before). I emailed the seller asking if she could send me a picture of the shoes with a paper with her username written on it. I know it's a lot to ask but I'd like to make certain the pictures are hers before I send her over $500. 

She replied with this:  
Honestly, instead of asking me to write down my username and take a photo just check my feedback. I've sold other items with success here on Bonanza before. Its completely safe.

I was taken aback by her reply. I just wanted some reassurance about authenticity and was brushed off. How can I take her "it's completely safe" claim seriously? I don't know her and I never purchased on Bonanza before. And she only has 18 feedback. I don't know if that is a lot or a little in bonanza terms. 

What do you think? Am I getting annoyed for nothing?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## BeenBurned

Chanieish said:


> Hi everyone. I want to know if the seller is being rude or I'm being overly sensitive.
> 
> I am looking at a pair of shoes on Bonanza (never used this site before). I emailed the seller asking if she could send me a picture of the shoes with a paper with her username written on it. I know it's a lot to ask but I'd like to make certain the pictures are hers before I send her over $500.
> 
> She replied with this:
> Honestly, instead of asking me to write down my username and take a photo just check my feedback. I've sold other items with success here on Bonanza before. Its completely safe.
> 
> I was taken aback by her reply. I just wanted some reassurance about authenticity and was brushed off. How can I take her "it's completely safe" claim seriously? I don't know her and I never purchased on Bonanza before. And she only has 18 feedback. I don't know if that is a lot or a little in bonanza terms.
> 
> What do you think? Am I getting annoyed for nothing?
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I'll reply to your post with the assumption that you'll refer the seller here and she'll understand why you're requesting it. I'm not assuming anyone is a scammer; just stating facts.

1. "See my feedback" proves nothing. There are dozens (hundreds? thousands?) of sellers with great feedback who steal picture and/or haven't sold authentic items. Many buyers don't know they've received fakes and have left positive feedback for dishonest sellers. Other sellers give instant refunds to buyers who've "caught" them, thereby getting positive feedback when it may not have been deserved. Other sellers are picture thieves and although they might sell authentic items, the listings don't show their own actual item.

2. Rather than viewing you as a PITA buyer, many sellers appreciate knowing that they have an educated consumer who knows what to look for both in a listing and regarding authenticity. A picture of the actual item with a piece of paper identifying the item as the seller's own and the picture as her own shows you what you need to see. 

3. Not being familiar with Bonanza, you don't know how diligent the owners and administrators of the site are and are doing what you feel comfortable with to reassure yourself that both the site and the seller are safe bets and that the item is genuine.

4. Although this is quite the opposite of what you've found, I feel very different than your (potential) seller. I sell on Bonz and TBH, I feel MORE comfortable with new buyers who do their homework before making purchases. It reassures me that although new, the buyer has done some homework, knows about possible problems and is trying to avoid those problems from the get-go.

5. The seller is a stranger to you and you are a stranger to her. Both of you need to do your due diligence to make sure that the other is honest and honorable. 

6. In your own case, you've already dealt with more than your fair share of problems with shoe purchases and although the seller isn't aware of it, you've learned what to look for to try to avoid it happening again. 

If after reading this explanation, the seller still refuses to comply with your reasonable request, I'd find another seller.


----------



## Silversun

Chanieish said:


> What do you think? Am I getting annoyed for nothing?


BeenBurned laid out the reasons waaay better than I ever could, but my conclusion is also that you're not getting annoyed for nothing. IMO you're rightfully getting annoyed at a seller who seems like she's not that into providing good customer service. (I know we private sellers are not shops, but still. Just because you don't do this for a living doesn't mean you can't be professional about it.) 

Frankly, after that unnecessary and unhelpful remark, I would personally take my custom elsewhere. (Unless they are really rare shoes!  )


----------



## tatsu_k

hello ladies I have a Q. Where i can verify authentication of watches on bay auction before buying? i found very good deal on ebay for cartier watch, i now sometimes its too good to be true, but seller has over 400 100% feedback with selling pre-owned watches including cartier. I posted auth question on jewelry thread couple of days ago and no one yet replied. Are there any other places (websites) i can maybe post a link with an item? or maybe here there is more than one thread where i can ask auth questions? thank you very much!


----------



## Chanieish

BeenBurned said:


> I'll reply to your post with the assumption that you'll refer the seller here and she'll understand why you're requesting it. I'm not assuming anyone is a scammer; just stating facts.
> 
> 1. "See my feedback" proves nothing. There are dozens (hundreds? thousands?) of sellers with great feedback who steal picture and/or haven't sold authentic items. Many buyers don't know they've received fakes and have left positive feedback for dishonest sellers. Other sellers give instant refunds to buyers who've "caught" them, thereby getting positive feedback when it may not have been deserved. Other sellers are picture thieves and although they might sell authentic items, the listings don't show their own actual item.
> 
> 2. Rather than viewing you as a PITA buyer, many sellers appreciate knowing that they have an educated consumer who knows what to look for both in a listing and regarding authenticity. A picture of the actual item with a piece of paper identifying the item as the seller's own and the picture as her own shows you what you need to see.
> 
> 3. Not being familiar with Bonanza, you don't know how diligent the owners and administrators of the site are and are doing what you feel comfortable with to reassure yourself that both the site and the seller are safe bets and that the item is genuine.
> 
> 4. Although this is quite the opposite of what you've found, I feel very different than your (potential) seller. I sell on Bonz and TBH, I feel MORE comfortable with new buyers who do their homework before making purchases. It reassures me that although new, the buyer has done some homework, knows about possible problems and is trying to avoid those problems from the get-go.
> 
> 5. The seller is a stranger to you and you are a stranger to her. Both of you need to do your due diligence to make sure that the other is honest and honorable.
> 
> 6. In your own case, you've already dealt with more than your fair share of problems with shoe purchases and although the seller isn't aware of it, you've learned what to look for to try to avoid it happening again.
> 
> If after reading this explanation, the seller still refuses to comply with your reasonable request, I'd find another seller.



Dear BeenBurned, thank you so much for writing out this amazing and insightful response. I am more of a buyer than a seller, so it is nice to see your point of view as well. I'm happy to hear that I was not asking for too much. I know it takes effort to arrange the picture I requested, but for a high price item, I would imagine that the seller would be more compliant. 

I agree with everything you said. Funny you point out my bad luck with shoes, which is true unfortunately. 

I just wanted some reassurance. I even told her that I have never used Bonanza before, only eBay, and was a little nervous. Her curt answer was a turn off for me. 

I felt that her response was condescending. It made me feel like a lowly buyer asking for her to do a favor for me. Well if an SA did that to me in a store, I would not buy from them. And I have decided to take my dignity and my money elsewhere. 

Thank you again for your reply. You are such a level headed person and I wish more people were like you.


----------



## Chanieish

Silversun said:


> BeenBurned laid out the reasons waaay better than I ever could, but my conclusion is also that you're not getting annoyed for nothing. IMO you're rightfully getting annoyed at a seller who seems like she's not that into providing good customer service. (I know we private sellers are not shops, but still. Just because you don't do this for a living doesn't mean you can't be professional about it.)
> 
> Frankly, after that unnecessary and unhelpful remark, I would personally take my custom elsewhere. (Unless they are really rare shoes!  )



I felt brushed off by the whole process, you know? I felt like she didn't even want my business. This was my first and only email to her too, its not like I was hounding her with messages about the shoes. 

Thanks for making me feel better. I thought I was overreacting. 

Definitely NOT purchasing from her. She doesn't deserve my business TBH. Too bad, she lost a good buyer. I pay for my things immediately and recently have been buying a lot of shoes lol!


----------



## uadjit

Chanieish said:


> Hi everyone. I want to know if the seller is being rude or I'm being overly sensitive.
> 
> I am looking at a pair of shoes on Bonanza (never used this site before). I emailed the seller asking if she could send me a picture of the shoes with a paper with her username written on it. I know it's a lot to ask but I'd like to make certain the pictures are hers before I send her over $500.
> 
> She replied with this:
> Honestly, instead of asking me to write down my username and take a photo just check my feedback. I've sold other items with success here on Bonanza before. Its completely safe.
> 
> I was taken aback by her reply. I just wanted some reassurance about authenticity and was brushed off. How can I take her "it's completely safe" claim seriously? I don't know her and I never purchased on Bonanza before. And she only has 18 feedback. I don't know if that is a lot or a little in bonanza terms.
> 
> What do you think? Am I getting annoyed for nothing?
> 
> Thanks for reading.


You're not getting annoyed for nothing. The seller's answer was abrupt no matter how you look at it.

19 fb (if they're all seller fbs) is a decent amount on Bonanza because most people don't leave fb. On the item page it should say how many total transactions the person has completed on Bonanza. That gives a better idea of their volume.

Sellers need to understand that buyers seeking reassurance when buying designer items online are not just trying to put them out. It's a nerve-wracking experience as your trepidation illustrates here, OP. 

Bonanza has lots of great sellers, though. I sell there (Different username. Not self-promoting!) and have purchased authentic designer goods from many other sellers both TPFers and non. The fees are lower than eBay so you can sometimes get better deals and I consider the atmosphere friendlier. Sorry your first experience there has been otherwise. 

It's important to know that if you pay through PayPal you are covered by their buyer protection just as you would be on any other site. Checkout by Amazon also has some protections but I don't understand them as well so you'll have to look into that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Chanieish said:


> Dear BeenBurned, thank you so much for writing out this amazing and insightful response. I am more of a buyer than a seller, so it is nice to see your point of view as well. I'm happy to hear that I was not asking for too much. I know it takes effort to arrange the picture I requested, but for a high price item, I would imagine that the seller would be more compliant.
> 
> I agree with everything you said. Funny you point out my bad luck with shoes, which is true unfortunately.
> 
> I just wanted some reassurance. I even told her that I have never used Bonanza before, only eBay, and was a little nervous. Her curt answer was a turn off for me.
> 
> I felt that her response was condescending. It made me feel like a lowly buyer asking for her to do a favor for me. Well if an SA did that to me in a store, I would not buy from them. And I have decided to take my dignity and my money elsewhere.
> 
> Thank you again for your reply. You are such a level headed person and I wish more people were like you.





Chanieish said:


> I felt brushed off by the whole process, you know? I felt like she didn't even want my business. This was my first and only email to her too, its not like I was hounding her with messages about the shoes.
> 
> Thanks for making me feel better. I thought I was overreacting.
> 
> Definitely NOT purchasing from her. She doesn't deserve my business TBH. Too bad, she lost a good buyer. I pay for my things immediately and recently have been buying a lot of shoes lol!


You're very welcome.

I totally understand that you don't want to spend your hard-earned money with a seller like that. It's too bad she can't be made aware of how her attitude is costing her business. If you were turned off by her, chances are that she's lost other buyers with her snarky attitude too.


----------



## Silversun

tatsu_k said:


> hello ladies I have a Q. Where i can verify authentication of watches on bay auction before buying? i found very good deal on ebay for cartier watch, i now sometimes its too good to be true, but seller has over 400 100% feedback with selling pre-owned watches including cartier. I posted auth question on jewelry thread couple of days ago and no one yet replied. Are there any other places (websites) i can maybe post a link with an item? or maybe here there is more than one thread where i can ask auth questions? thank you very much!


Do you know why no one has responded to your authentication request on the Jewelry Box board? Perhaps they are just backlogged with requests and will get to it soonish? 

That is the correct TPF thread for jewelry authentication. If you don't get a response from them, you might need to use a paid online service. Sorry I'm not familiar with jewelery authenticators but if you do a google search you might find something suitable.


----------



## Chanieish

uadjit said:


> You're not getting annoyed for nothing. The seller's answer was abrupt no matter how you look at it.
> 
> 19 fb (if they're all seller fbs) is a decent amount on Bonanza because most people don't leave fb. On the item page it should say how many total transactions the person has completed on Bonanza. That gives a better idea of their volume.
> 
> Sellers need to understand that buyers seeking reassurance when buying designer items online are not just trying to put them out. It's a nerve-wracking experience as your trepidation illustrates here, OP.
> 
> Bonanza has lots of great sellers, though. I sell there (Different username. Not self-promoting!) and have purchased authentic designer goods from many other sellers both TPFers and non. The fees are lower than eBay so you can sometimes get better deals and I consider the atmosphere friendlier. Sorry your first experience there has been otherwise.
> 
> It's important to know that if you pay through PayPal you are covered by their buyer protection just as you would be on any other site. Checkout by Amazon also has some protections but I don't understand them as well so you'll have to look into that.



Thanks for giving me more information about Bonanza! I don't think I have ever heard or used PP buyer protection. Is it similar to eBay?

I also looked at her feedback. Turns out she only has 4!!! The other 9 were imported from other sites  not really sure what that means. 



BeenBurned said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> I totally understand that you don't want to spend your hard-earned money with a seller like that. It's too bad she can't be made aware of how her attitude is costing her business. If you were turned off by her, chances are that she's lost other buyers with her snarky attitude too.


----------



## ucsd01

noshoepolish said:


> Be prepared to have a statement from someone stating the bag was dyed.  eBay asked me for one years ago and I still lost the case (hence my ID).  I am sure things changed since then but I had to fax a statement to them.  I hope you win!  It's too much money to pay for this kind of bag with cruddy dye on it.


Thanks so much for your advice everyone, will let you know how it turns out. Seller has not responded to the formal case and has til tomorrow before I contact ebay.


----------



## Silversun

Quick question. I have a case open against a seller in the Resolution Centre, and I want to make sure they don't retaliate by buying one of the cheap BINs that I have for sale and leaving a retaliatory neg. Can I add them to my blocked list now? Just wondering whether that will affect our eBay messaging on the open case. I plan to do all my messaging via the Resolution Centre so I don't think blocking them would make a difference. Could anyone confirm?


----------



## BeenBurned

Silversun said:


> Quick question. I have a case open against a seller in the Resolution Centre, and I want to make sure they don't retaliate by buying one of the cheap BINs that I have for sale and leaving a retaliatory neg.* Can I add them to my blocked list now? *Just wondering whether that will affect our eBay messaging on the open case. I plan to do all my messaging via the Resolution Centre so I don't think blocking them would make a difference. Could anyone confirm?


Yes, you can add them. And it won't affect your current case.


----------



## Silversun

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, you can add them. And it won't affect your current case.


Great! Added them now. Thank you so much for your quick response.


----------



## uadjit

Chanieish said:


> Thanks for giving me more information about Bonanza! I don't think I have ever heard or used PP buyer protection. Is it similar to eBay?
> 
> I also looked at her feedback. Turns out she only has 4!!! The other 9 were imported from other sites  not really sure what that means.


Yes, PP buyer protection is very similar to eBay's. They cover you for items not received and for items significantly not as described (including counterfeit items). 

Feedback important from other sites is just that... feedback from sales on other sites. Probably eBay and/or Etsy. That's not a whole lot of feedback altogether and definitely not enough to speak for itself.


----------



## ucsd01

ucsd01 said:


> Hi experts, please help. I bought this Balenciaga bag and received it yesterday.  I posted the pics on the authencity thread b/c in inspecting the details it's pretty clear this was actually a blue bag that was dyed black. Some of the hardware has black dye "dust", the front pocket on the inside I can see some of the black has come off and I can see a little blue on the cloth by the zippers. The seller did not disclose that was dyed.  The bag feels kind of slippery (thats not the right word but I cant think of another), I'm thinking its from the dye? I'm afraid the black dye might come off or peel off other areas of the bag as I use it and being dyed does hurt the value.  I emailed the seller but she is refusing to allow a return. She claims that the bag is not dyed because "there was never a light blue bag made in this style to begin with" - I read the color charts by year thread on this site and I'm pretty sure I've also seen one in light blue before. I just don't know how she can state it's never been dyed when she emailed me that she is not the original owner. Redskater on the authenticity thread suggested I post here for advice on next steps to file a case w eBay and get my money back. I've never done that before. Thank you very much for your help.


Hi ladies, just wanted to give you an update and say a huge THANK YOU for all your help and advice. Contacted eBay customer support this morning and they responded within 2 hours stating to ship the item back to the seller and they will issue me a full refund. First time I've ever had to open a case and all your feedback and support was very helpful. Thank you again...BIG HUGS


----------



## Silversun

ucsd01 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to give you an update and say a huge THANK YOU for all your help and advice. Contacted eBay customer support this morning and they responded within 2 hours stating to ship the item back to the seller and they will issue me a full refund. First time I've ever had to open a case and all your feedback and support was very helpful. Thank you again...BIG HUGS


Fantastic! Glad to hear it all worked out. Make sure you send it using a recorded service! 

(Still can't believe someone dyed a lovely blue Bal   )


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Quick Question 
I sold an item, listed it as size 40, but it is 40.5 ..buyer would like to return.  No problem, my mistake
1. Is it typical to refund shipping both ways?
2. How do I determine what to refund her for her shipping?  What I paid?


----------



## BeenBurned

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Quick Question
> I sold an item, listed it as size 40, but it is 40.5 ..buyer would like to return.  No problem, my mistake
> 1. Is it typical to refund shipping both ways?
> 2. How do I determine what to refund her for her shipping?  What I paid?


Although you aren't obligated to refund return shipping, many sellers agree that when a return is the result of seller error, the appropriate thing to do is to make the buyer whole, thus paying for the return postage. 

As for paying for it, there are a couple of options. 

1. One is to send her a prepaid label (with your address as the shipping address) to attach to the return. You would print the label and send it to her as a PDF. The shipping cost would be the same as it originally cost you to send the item. 

2. The other option is to have her ship the item by the same method you sent it and when you receive it, you'll see what she paid. At that time, you would refund her original full payment and reimburse her return shipping by using the "send money" option. (You  can't issue a refund for more than the original payment amount so it's necessary to do it in 2 transactions.)


----------



## MarneeB

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Quick Question
> I sold an item, listed it as size 40, but it is 40.5 ..buyer would like to return.  No problem, my mistake
> 1. Is it typical to refund shipping both ways?
> 2. How do I determine what to refund her for her shipping?  What I paid?


 


If it were me I would pay for shipping both ways since it was my mistake.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

BeenBurned said:


> Although you aren't obligated to refund return shipping, many sellers agree that when a return is the result of seller error, the appropriate thing to do is to make the buyer whole, thus paying for the return postage.
> 
> As for paying for it, there are a couple of options.
> 
> 1. One is to send her a prepaid label (with your address as the shipping address) to attach to the return. You would print the label and send it to her as a PDF. The shipping cost would be the same as it originally cost you to send the item.
> 
> 2. The other option is to have her ship the item by the same method you sent it and when you receive it, you'll see what she paid. At that time, you would refund her original full payment and reimburse her return shipping by using the "send money" option. (You  can't issue a refund for more than the original payment amount so it's necessary to do it in 2 transactions.)






MarneeB said:


> If it were me I would pay for shipping both ways since it was my mistake.



Thanks for your response. How do I create a shipping lable.


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, Looking for answers and/or help!  I reported to a buyer that they might want to get
their bag authenicated as it was on the forum as fake! In doing this I was breaking
an Ebay interference policy. I have been suspended for 30 days from Ebay.
Ebay just looks the other way when you report a bag as fake!. Seller daydreamer440
has sold more than 10,000 in fakes, yet when I try to help a buyer this is what I get.
I have sold almost 1,000 items on ebay and have 100% feedback. I would like to report
Ebay to where??? Is this what happens???? Is this fair????  My seller name
is jhamcommander and maybe some of you could stand up for me! thanks


----------



## Bratty1919

I know this has been discussed in the past, but I couldn't seem to find quite what I'm looking for. What is the best wording to use when replying to a seller who claims an item is no longer available? The seller in question isn't too new, but doesn't have a lot of FB either. The item sold for a bit under typical price; I have a feeling the seller wants to re-list it for higher. So, I want to respond in a way that's not combative or accusatory, but encourages honesty, if that makes sense. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mary Sue said:


> Hello, Looking for answers and/or help!  I reported to a buyer that they might want to get
> their bag authenicated as it was on the forum as fake! In doing this I was breaking
> an Ebay interference policy. I have been suspended for 30 days from Ebay.
> Ebay just looks the other way when you report a bag as fake!. Seller daydreamer440
> has sold more than 10,000 in fakes, yet when I try to help a buyer this is what I get.
> I have sold almost 1,000 items on ebay and have 100% feedback. I would like to report
> Ebay to where??? Is this what happens???? Is this fair????  My seller name
> is jhamcommander and maybe some of you could stand up for me! thanks


It's interesting that you posted this because just prior to reading your post, I commented in the AT Coach thread about the exact same thing. This was my post just made: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-678.html#post24606814

I can tell you that this happened to me and ebay's response is that they have a "report" button  for reporting fakes (or other violations) and the purpose of the ASQ (ask seller a question) is not intended to be used in the purpose you (or I) used it for. They consider it inappropriate use of ebay's messaging system.

The sad fact is that many sellers KNOW what they're peddling and don't appreciate your calling them on it. And if the buyer tells the seller that someone contacted her, that seller and/or buyer can report you. 

In the future, use the report button and cross your fingers that ebay does the right thing. If a fake listing gets reported by enough people, they will usually remove it.

*ETA: * there's an expression, *"people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones."*
This is from January when you asked about a Dooney you'd sold. Turns out that there were a couple of fake Dooneys sold:
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-204.html#post23633450


----------



## Mary Sue

BeenBurned said:


> It's interesting that you posted this because just prior to reading your post, I commented in the AT Coach thread about the exact same thing. This was my post just made: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-678.html#post24606814
> 
> I can tell you that this happened to me and ebay's response is that they have a "report" button  for reporting fakes (or other violations) and the purpose of the ASQ (ask seller a question) is not intended to be used in the purpose you (or I) used it for. They consider it inappropriate use of ebay's messaging system.
> 
> The sad fact is that many sellers KNOW what they're peddling and don't appreciate your calling them on it. And if the buyer tells the seller that someone contacted her, that seller and/or buyer can report you.
> 
> In the future, use the report button and cross your fingers that ebay does the right thing. If a fake listing gets reported by enough people, they will usually remove it.
> 
> *ETA: * there's an expression, *"people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones."*
> This is from January when you asked about a Dooney you'd sold. Turns out that there were a couple of fake Dooneys sold:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-204.html#post23633450



Yes in January I tried to sell two Dooneys and I did not know they were fake. I had
purchased them on Ebay many years prior! What a surprise this was. Problem is
Ebay is not acting on the reports of a fake bag. I have seen many many sold. How sad is this!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mary Sue said:


> Yes in January I tried to sell two Dooneys and I did not know they were fake. I had
> purchased them on Ebay many years prior! What a surprise this was. Problem is
> Ebay is not acting on the reports of a fake bag. I have seen many many sold. How sad is this!


I agree it's frustrating to report and re-report. But on tpf, each brand has its own "hall of shame" thread and if you post known fakes there, they're more apt to be reported by many others and the chances of having the listings removed increase.


----------



## Mary Sue

BeenBurned said:


> I agree it's frustrating to report and re-report. But on tpf, each brand has its own "hall of shame" thread and if you post known fakes there, they're more apt to be reported by many others and the chances of having the listings removed increase.



Well I did not think of that and I hope all the forum will join in and report the fakes.
I know a lot of them report the fakes and I just see them sell! 
I guess I am very down on fakes so much as I was in shock that I had two of them!
Can you believe paying over 1,000.00 and you are buying a fake!!  wow


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Hi I was after some help with an eBay purchase I would be very of your advice.

I bought some Kurt Geiger shoes and the seller listed PayPal as payment option. They also listed no price for postage but said contact them for quote. I did this and was happy with price and won the shoes. I then asked them for an invoice in order to pay and they have requested payment direct into their account they have also said they don't have a PayPal account. I am a bit wary of not using PayPal in case something happens & I need a refund etc..

What do you think I should do??

TIA for help.


----------



## wulie

Loutheshoeack said:


> Hi I was after some help with an eBay purchase I would be very of your advice.
> 
> I bought some Kurt Geiger shoes and the seller listed PayPal as payment option. They also listed no price for postage but said contact them for quote. I did this and was happy with price and won the shoes. I then asked them for an invoice in order to pay and they have requested payment direct into their account they have also said they don't have a PayPal account. I am a bit wary of not using PayPal in case something happens & I need a refund etc..
> 
> What do you think I should do??
> 
> TIA for help.


 
Just copied this from ebay.co.uk...

*"Remember:* Sellers on eBay.co.uk must offer PayPal as a payment method for most listings. Cash is only allowed if you're offering payment on collection. Sellers can't require buyers to pay using methods that aren't allowed on eBay or that they didn't name in their listing. For more details, see ourAccepted payments policy."

Therefore I believe Seller is in breach by not accepting paypal!


----------



## Bratty1919

Bratty1919 said:


> I know this has been discussed in the past, but I couldn't seem to find quite what I'm looking for. What is the best wording to use when replying to a seller who claims an item is no longer available? The seller in question isn't too new, but doesn't have a lot of FB either. The item sold for a bit under typical price; I have a feeling the seller wants to re-list it for higher. So, I want to respond in a way that's not combative or accusatory, but encourages honesty, if that makes sense. TIA!



Bump!


----------



## BeenBurned

Loutheshoeack said:


> Hi I was after some help with an eBay purchase I would be very of your advice.
> 
> I bought some Kurt Geiger shoes and the seller listed PayPal as payment option. They also listed no price for postage but said contact them for quote. I did this and was happy with price and won the shoes. I then asked them for an invoice in order to pay and they have requested payment direct into their account they have also said they don't have a PayPal account. I am a bit wary of not using PayPal in case something happens & I need a refund etc..
> 
> What do you think I should do??
> 
> TIA for help.





wulie said:


> Just copied this from ebay.co.uk...
> 
> *"Remember:* Sellers on eBay.co.uk must offer PayPal as a payment method for most listings. Cash is only allowed if you're offering payment on collection. Sellers can't require buyers to pay using methods that aren't allowed on eBay or that they didn't name in their listing. For more details, see ourAccepted payments policy."
> 
> Therefore I believe Seller is in breach by not accepting paypal!


Let the seller know that you made the purchase based on the listing which stated she takes PP and you will only pay by paypal.

If the seller balks, report the listing/seller. 



Go to the listing. Right side under seller info, click the "report" button
Category: choose listing practices
Reason for report: banned or inappropriate payment methods
Detailed reason: you can probably choose either option but I'd suggest "misleading or discouraging payments" since the explanation for that choice is "The listing has misleading payment terms or it discourages buyers from using accepted payment methods."


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> I know this has been discussed in the past, but I couldn't seem to find quite what I'm looking for. What is the best wording to use when replying to a seller who claims an item is no longer available? The seller in question isn't too new, but doesn't have a lot of FB either. The item sold for a bit under typical price; I have a feeling the seller wants to re-list it for higher. So, I want to respond in a way that's not combative or accusatory, but encourages honesty, if that makes sense. TIA!


The seller is obligated (by policy) to sell for the final price but since you can't force her, an appropriately worded message can let her know that you want the item. I'm assuming you won the item, right? My suggested email is based on that assumption. You will need to tweak as appropriate.

_Dear seller,

Thank you for offering x-item for auction. I'd been watching and waiting for one of them and was quite happy to find and win your item. 

You can't imagine my disappointment that the item is no longer available. Please let me know how this could have happened as I'm really hoping that I'll get it.

Thanks.
Buyer_


Depending on the reply, you can either insist on pictures (of a supposedly damaged item) or watch for the relisted item (possibly at a higher price) if it didn't sell for enough. Also based on her response and possible subsequent back-and-forth conversation, you can decide what kind of feedback to leave.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> The seller is obligated (by policy) to sell for the final price but since you can't force her, an appropriately worded message can let her know that you want the item. I'm assuming you won the item, right? My suggested email is based on that assumption. You will need to tweak as appropriate.
> 
> _Dear seller,
> 
> Thank you for offering x-item for auction. I'd been watching and waiting for one of them and was quite happy to find and win your item.
> 
> You can't imagine my disappointment that the item is no longer available. Please let me know how this could have happened as I'm really hoping that I'll get it.
> 
> Thanks.
> Buyer_
> 
> 
> Depending on the reply, you can either insist on pictures (of a supposedly damaged item) or watch for the relisted item (possibly at a higher price) if it didn't sell for enough. Also based on her response and possible subsequent back-and-forth conversation, you can decide what kind of feedback to leave.



Thanks for your response! And yes, I won and paid immediately.


----------



## ArielS

Hi all, I have been dealing with a dishonest seller and wondering what feedback should I give them?

They described "The bag is in excellent condition inside and out no scuff marks" but the bag I received got marks all over, leather peeling, dirt at the bottom, pen mark on the burgundy interior. See photos here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/vintage-chanel-excellent-cond-no-scuff-marks-but-816624.html

I then contacted the seller and tried to work things out. They used the word "vintage" as an excuse that I should expect marks. I insisted no marks should be no marks, the item was not as described and I already looked over leather worn out at all the corners which is normal on a vintage bag. They then suggested Chanel spa and offer £70 partial refund. I called Chanel and they can't really do anything with leather peeling and found out Chanel spa cost £160. I let them know that and asked for £160 partial refund or full refund plus return postage. They then tried to blame me that I expected a brand new bag and wanted them to pay so they are not pay for that. Then they offered £120 partial refund. I accepted it for a peace of mind. They told me to wait until Saturday so I waited. On Saturday I got a message to leave feedback first and then partial  refund will be issued. I denied and completely lost my trust with them. A  couple more messages from them insisted that I have to leave feedback  first and said that was final message. (Kind of thread me really) by  that time I was so angry and felt faint!! (I'm pregnant btw)  So I opened a case with ebay  described everything  and tried to calm. A few hours later they offered  refund £120 and my husband accepted it to get it over so I no longer had  to worry.

Now about feedback, what should I give them? Neutral or neg? They have 100% positive at the moment and I think I should warn other buyers but after all they gave me partial refund, feel a bit mean to leave neg.


----------



## Silversun

ArielS said:


> Hi all, I have been dealing with a dishonest seller and wondering what feedback should I give them?
> 
> They described "The bag is in excellent condition inside and out no scuff marks" but the bag I received got marks all over, leather peeling, dirt at the bottom, pen mark on the burgundy interior. See photos here. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/vintage-chanel-excellent-cond-no-scuff-marks-but-816624.html
> 
> I then contacted the seller and tried to work things out. They used the word "vintage" as an excuse that I should expect marks. I insisted no marks should be no marks, the item was not as described and I already looked over leather worn out at all the corners which is normal on a vintage bag. They then suggested Chanel spa and offer £70 partial refund. I called Chanel and they can't really do anything with leather peeling and found out Chanel spa cost £160. I let them know that and asked for £160 partial refund or full refund plus return postage. They then tried to blame me that I expected a brand new bag and wanted them to pay so they are not pay for that. Then they offered £120 partial refund. I accepted it for a peace of mind. They told me to wait until Saturday so I waited. On Saturday I got a message to leave feedback first and then partial refund will be issued. I denied and completely lost my trust with them. A couple more messages from them insisted that I have to leave feedback first and said that was final message. (Kind of thread me really) by that time I was so angry and felt faint!! (I'm pregnant btw) So I opened a case with ebay described everything and tried to calm. A few hours later they offered refund £120 and my husband accepted it to get it over so I no longer had to worry.
> 
> Now about feedback, what should I give them? Neutral or neg? They have 100% positive at the moment and I think I should warn other buyers but after all they gave me partial refund, feel a bit mean to leave neg.


IMHO this warrants a neg. The customer service sounds horrible, and I can't believe they tried to hold the refund ransom in exchange for feedback.


----------



## ArielS

Silversun said:


> IMHO this warrants a neg. The customer service sounds horrible, and I can't believe they tried to hold the refund ransom in exchange for feedback.



I thought so. Just feel too mean to do it.


----------



## Loutheshoeack

wulie said:


> Just copied this from ebay.co.uk...
> 
> *"Remember:* Sellers on eBay.co.uk must offer PayPal as a payment method for most listings. Cash is only allowed if you're offering payment on collection. Sellers can't require buyers to pay using methods that aren't allowed on eBay or that they didn't name in their listing. For more details, see ourAccepted payments policy."
> 
> Therefore I believe Seller is in breach by not accepting paypal!



Wulie, thank you so much for the advice. I went back to them with the above and surprise surprise they do have a PayPal account.


----------



## Loutheshoeack

BeenBurned said:


> Let the seller know that you made the purchase based on the listing which stated she takes PP and you will only pay by paypal.
> 
> If the seller balks, report the listing/seller.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the listing. Right side under seller info, click the "report" button
> Category: choose listing practices
> Reason for report: banned or inappropriate payment methods
> Detailed reason: you can probably choose either option but I'd suggest "misleading or discouraging payments" since the explanation for that choice is "The listing has misleading payment terms or it discourages buyers from using accepted payment methods."



Thank you so much. I did as you said and all is now sorted


----------



## BeenBurned

Loutheshoeack said:


> Thank you so much. I did as you said and all is now sorted



You're welcome.


----------



## tranquilsoul

Hi all!

So a few days ago (more like a week) I sold a pair of vintage designer flats that I stated as worn and used but good condition.  I had a buyer message me about it a few times and even to buy it for lower and such.  She ends up winning the auction, pays 2 days later and I send it to her.  A day after receiving it, she opens up a dispute (not ebay claim) saying the shoes were not as described/authentic.  She requests a refund (listing stated no refunds but to ask questions if needed) -- The shoes sold belonged to my sister who received them years ago from a close friend's grandmother before passing away (she owned tons of authentic Chanel) so I knew they were authentic even after looking at them and comparing to many on/off ebay before selling.  

Anyways, I informed the buyer with some info and links to similar listings and added in the end I would accept a refund but only for original purchase price.  I didn't receive a response until 3 full days later where she said she never got my messages and that she wanted the refund.  I responded saying that after I receive and inspect the flats, I'd issue the refund minus shipping, etc.  A day later (today) she writes to me saying that after trying on the flats again before sending to me, she tore the back of the shoe a bit but that it was still wearable.  She wanted me to know before shipping to me.

I have to admit, I got/am very upset.  I don't know why she would wear them around again and damage them after I had already agreed to a return and refund.  She said that since they tore, then they were definitely fake.  My sis wore those flats on and off for a while and they never damaged on her.  I replied to the buyer stating that I could no longer accept a refund since she damaged the shoes and for her to escalate the case to ebay if needed.

My question is:  Am I wrong for not wanting a refund now?  And if the case is escalated, do you think i have a chance of winning this case?  I've dealt with a similar buyer before where she tore a dress after wearing it (2 weeks after receiving it) in which ebay sided with me.  This is almost like deja vu all over again.


----------



## BeenBurned

tranquilsoul said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So a few days ago (more like a week) I sold a pair of vintage designer flats that I stated as worn and used but good condition.  I had a buyer message me about it a few times and even to buy it for lower and such.  She ends up winning the auction, pays 2 days later and I send it to her.  A day after receiving it, she opens up a dispute (not ebay claim) saying the shoes were not as described/authentic.  She requests a refund (listing stated no refunds but to ask questions if needed) -- The shoes sold belonged to my sister who received them years ago from a close friend's grandmother before passing away (she owned tons of authentic Chanel) so I knew they were authentic even after looking at them and comparing to many on/off ebay before selling.
> 
> Anyways, I informed the buyer with some info and links to similar listings and added in the end I would accept a refund but only for original purchase price.  I didn't receive a response until 3 full days later where she said she never got my messages and that she wanted the refund.  I responded saying that after I receive and inspect the flats, I'd issue the refund minus shipping, etc.  A day later (today) she writes to me saying that after trying on the flats again before sending to me, she tore the back of the shoe a bit but that it was still wearable.  She wanted me to know before shipping to me.
> 
> I have to admit, I got/am very upset.  I don't know why she would wear them around again and damage them after I had already agreed to a return and refund.  She said that since they tore, then they were definitely fake.  My sis wore those flats on and off for a while and they never damaged on her.  I replied to the buyer stating that I could no longer accept a refund since she damaged the shoes and for her to escalate the case to ebay if needed.
> 
> My question is:  Am I wrong for not wanting a refund now?  And if the case is escalated, do you think i have a chance of winning this case?  I've dealt with a similar buyer before where she tore a dress after wearing it (2 weeks after receiving it) in which ebay sided with me.  This is almost like deja vu all over again.


I'm hoping that her message about damaging the shoe was sent through ebay messages. If so, respond to the dispute with a comment to ebay  to look at the buyer's messages and her admission that she damaged them. Now they're no longer in the same condition in which you sent them and as such, you can't take them back.

If necessary, refer ebay to its own policy: 

_You can appeal an eBay Buyer Protection case if your item comes back in a  different condition than the way the buyer received it, or the package  is empty or contains a different item. You should not appeal a  case if a buyer received a damaged item and sent it back to you with the  same damage. We recommend you purchase shipping insurance to provide  coverage for items lost or damaged in transit to the buyer._


----------



## OANHderful

Hello...I don't want to open a new thread, so thought I ask here first.

I sold a Chanel nail polish about 2 months ago to a buyer in Italy. It's a VHTF color so the price is a little high. I shipped to Italy from Texas, US on 02/27/2013. I haven't heard from buyer (not even a feedback) so I thought she might have received it. I got a box today and it was the same package that I sent out. There's a little form that said "Non Reclame -- Non Reclamato".

I am unable to backtrack on ebay since it will only show 60 days, and I'd like to know how much I sold it for (I just know it was really high) and to contact buyer to see where she wants to go from here.

Suggestion on what I should do next? I don't want a negative feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

OANHderful said:


> Hello...I don't want to open a new thread, so thought I ask here first.
> 
> I sold a Chanel nail polish about 2 months ago to a buyer in Italy. It's a VHTF color so the price is a little high. I shipped to Italy from Texas, US on 02/27/2013. I haven't heard from buyer (not even a feedback) so I thought she might have received it. I got a box today and it was the same package that I sent out. There's a little form that said "Non Reclame -- Non Reclamato".
> 
> I am unable to backtrack on ebay since it will only show 60 days, and I'd like to know how much I sold it for (I just know it was really high) and to contact buyer to see where she wants to go from here.
> 
> Suggestion on what I should do next? I don't want a negative feedback.


Go to your paypal account and look at the past history. 

CLick the history tab.
On the line that shows your balance and to the right (center of page) click on the box that shows the calendar. 
Go to February and you should be able to find it. You can narrow the dates.

Once you find the transaction, click the "details."
You won't be able to refund after this amount of time, but it'll tell you _"To refund this payment in part or full for any reason, please use the  Send Money tab. The Refund Payment option is available for 60 days after  a payment was sent." 


_Another way to contact her is through email. Most emails have a search function and you can find the paypal payment notification and email her through that since her email address will be on it.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> The seller is obligated (by policy) to sell for the final price but since you can't force her, an appropriately worded message can let her know that you want the item. I'm assuming you won the item, right? My suggested email is based on that assumption. You will need to tweak as appropriate.
> 
> _Dear seller,
> 
> Thank you for offering x-item for auction. I'd been watching and waiting for one of them and was quite happy to find and win your item.
> 
> You can't imagine my disappointment that the item is no longer available. Please let me know how this could have happened as I'm really hoping that I'll get it.
> 
> Thanks.
> Buyer_
> 
> 
> Depending on the reply, you can either insist on pictures (of a supposedly damaged item) or watch for the relisted item (possibly at a higher price) if it didn't sell for enough. Also based on her response and possible subsequent back-and-forth conversation, you can decide what kind of feedback to leave.



Update: They made some lame excuses that "stuff happens", and said they would refund right away, but waited 7 days after payment to refund. Can't say I'm surprised...


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Update: They made some lame excuses that "stuff happens", and said they would refund right away, but waited 7 days after payment to refund. Can't say I'm surprised...


IMO, that's worthy of "appropriate" feedback.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, that's worthy of "appropriate" feedback.



Already did it- w/ comment about the excuses + delay. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## OANHderful

BeenBurned said:


> Go to your paypal account and look at the past history.
> 
> CLick the history tab.
> On the line that shows your balance and to the right (center of page) click on the box that shows the calendar.
> Go to February and you should be able to find it. You can narrow the dates.
> 
> Once you find the transaction, click the "details."
> You won't be able to refund after this amount of time, but it'll tell you _"To refund this payment in part or full for any reason, please use the  Send Money tab. The Refund Payment option is available for 60 days after  a payment was sent."
> 
> 
> _Another way to contact her is through email. Most emails have a search function and you can find the paypal payment notification and email her through that since her email address will be on it.



Thank you very much, BB. It was sold on the 26th of February, how long after can she not leave me a negative feedback?

With that said I contacted the buyer and informed her the package was return because no one claimed it and asked her if she want me to resend for the same shipping charge. I don't know what else I can offer her.

If she wants a return, will eBay and Paypal return the fees?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## tranquilsoul

BeenBurned said:


> I'm hoping that her message about damaging the shoe was sent through ebay messages. If so, respond to the dispute with a comment to ebay  to look at the buyer's messages and her admission that she damaged them. Now they're no longer in the same condition in which you sent them and as such, you can't take them back.
> 
> If necessary, refer ebay to its own policy:
> 
> _You can appeal an eBay Buyer Protection case if your item comes back in a  different condition than the way the buyer received it, or the package  is empty or contains a different item. You should not appeal a  case if a buyer received a damaged item and sent it back to you with the  same damage. We recommend you purchase shipping insurance to provide  coverage for items lost or damaged in transit to the buyer._



Yes it was as we communicated via the resolution center.  I responded to the buyer 5 minutes after she wrote to me and have yet to receive a response from her so now I'm just waiting.  Thank you for your input and for including the policy note, I will add that to the dispute if she decides to escalate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

OANHderful said:


> Thank you very much, BB. It was sold on the 26th of February, how long after can she not leave me a negative feedback?
> 
> With that said I contacted the buyer and informed her the package was return because no one claimed it and asked her if she want me to resend for the same shipping charge. I don't know what else I can offer her.
> 
> If she wants a return, will eBay and Paypal return the fees?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Generally, feedback can be left for 60 days after listing ends so she  probably won't be able to leave feedback. If she didn't leave it by now (nearly 90 days) nor file INR, I doubt she'd leave it this late. 

You're out of luck with ebay and paypal fees. For 60 days after the PP transaction, you can issue a refund and when that's done (as a refund), the fees are credited except for 30 cents service charge when you do a full refund.  And ebay fvf can't be credited this late either. I believe that's only possible for 45 days. 

I'd just refund (as send money) her full payment and be done with it.

 I wonder whether she refused to pick it up, perhaps because customs fees were more than she wanted to pay.


----------



## wulie

Loutheshoeack said:


> Wulie, thank you so much for the advice. I went back to them with the above and surprise surprise they do have a PayPal account.



  Hope this all works out for you!


----------



## sooyeonie

For those of you who read my post a few weeks ago here is a brief summary and an update:

Sold a brand new red varenne wallet that I purchased directly from the store in Paris on ebay to a woman in Newport, RI. I keep forgetting to post her ebay ID and I will do that soon! Anyway, she never communicated with me and purchased the item and paid instantly with paypal so I hurried to wrap it up and send it to her and she got it on Monday when she had purchased it on a Friday! Two days after receipt, she asked for a refund stating the item was not authentic. I provided her with a receipt and she claimed it could be forged and escalated the case. I refused to accept the return because I was worried she would send me back a fake item and ebay assured me they would authentic both photographs (the ones I provided on the listing and the ones she took of the item she had) after comparing them to make sure they were one and the same. Anyway, long story short, ebay claimed it was counterfeit AND they claimed 2 other items I had listed on ebay were counterfeit as well and pulled the listings. They also told me that their 3rd party authenticator had stated my receipt was "questionable." They refunded the buyer and said I owed them $1100. Oh, and I almost forgot, they told the buyer to destroy the wallet because it is illegal to transport counterfeit items through US postal services. They said they had an affidavit from the buyer stating she had done so. I am disbelief at this point.

So, after several calls to ebay (they have the WORST customer services, takes them like 4 days to get back to you) I find out that they claim the logo on the snap is "not centered" and they thought the stitching was off. And of course the receipt. For a moment, I actually doubted my purchase and called first my credit card company to make sure the charge was from Paris. Check. Then, I called the store and made sure the person I had been corresponding with from the store actually worked there. Check. I related the story to one of the SAs that was currently working and he was APPALLED. He was horrified that ebay had instructed the wallet to be destroyed and basically said how can they claim it fake when they are NOT Goyard experts??!! My sentiments exactly.

Anyway, so here I am 17 days later after the case was closed, ebay is still hounding me from their collections department saying I owe them $1100 (I paid about $900 for the wallet and so with this I would have NO wallet and have paid $2000). They asked me to provide them documentation from Goyard stating that the receipt I provided was indeed from them. And after they receive this, they will consider an appeal. I can't even begin to tell you how much I despise ebay. I know that these kind of cases generally occur where the seller is knowingly or unknowingly selling a fake item so I can see how siding with the buyer is pretty common, but when they told me they would get the item authenticated I was relieved and confident that it would be quickly determined the item was authentic! My biggest mistake was that I did not get it authenticated myself and I do not have the photos of the wallet anymore (unfortunately deleted off my phone after I sold it). Anyway, I am really having serious doubts that they used authenticators that are remotely reputable and a receipt? I'm not sure if this is a breach of privacy, but a call to Goyard could have confirmed the authenticity of that easily! We will have to see what they have to say next - I sent them what Goyard sent me which is both a printed "ticket" receipt and a letter saying that it was indeed purchased from them. It was SO EMBARRASSING to have to call Goyard and explain this situation to them, but they were really nice and so helpful. I really don't understand ebay and what they were doing while they were "investivating" this case, but certainly didn't authenticate it properly. And now this woman in Rhode Island is enjoying a beautiful Goyard wallet completely free of charge! UGH! So frustrated!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

sooyeonie said:


> For those of you who read my post a few weeks ago here is a brief summary and an update:
> 
> Sold a brand new red varenne wallet that I purchased directly from the store in Paris on ebay to a woman in Newport, RI. I keep forgetting to post her ebay ID and I will do that soon! Anyway, she never communicated with me and purchased the item and paid instantly with paypal so I hurried to wrap it up and send it to her and she got it on Monday when she had purchased it on a Friday! Two days after receipt, she asked for a refund stating the item was not authentic. I provided her with a receipt and she claimed it could be forged and escalated the case. I refused to accept the return because I was worried she would send me back a fake item and ebay assured me they would authentic both photographs (the ones I provided on the listing and the ones she took of the item she had) after comparing them to make sure they were one and the same. Anyway, long story short, ebay claimed it was counterfeit AND they claimed 2 other items I had listed on ebay were counterfeit as well and pulled the listings. They also told me that their 3rd party authenticator had stated my receipt was "questionable." They refunded the buyer and said I owed them $1100. Oh, and I almost forgot, they told the buyer to destroy the wallet because it is illegal to transport counterfeit items through US postal services. They said they had an affidavit from the buyer stating she had done so. I am disbelief at this point.
> 
> So, after several calls to ebay (they have the WORST customer services, takes them like 4 days to get back to you) I find out that they claim the logo on the snap is "not centered" and they thought the stitching was off. And of course the receipt. For a moment, I actually doubted my purchase and called first my credit card company to make sure the charge was from Paris. Check. Then, I called the store and made sure the person I had been corresponding with from the store actually worked there. Check. I related the story to one of the SAs that was currently working and he was APPALLED. He was horrified that ebay had instructed the wallet to be destroyed and basically said how can they claim it fake when they are NOT Goyard experts??!! My sentiments exactly.
> 
> Anyway, so here I am 17 days later after the case was closed, ebay is still hounding me from their collections department saying I owe them $1100 (I paid about $900 for the wallet and so with this I would have NO wallet and have paid $2000). They asked me to provide them documentation from Goyard stating that the receipt I provided was indeed from them. And after they receive this, they will consider an appeal. I can't even begin to tell you how much I despise ebay. I know that these kind of cases generally occur where the seller is knowingly or unknowingly selling a fake item so I can see how siding with the buyer is pretty common, but when they told me they would get the item authenticated I was relieved and confident that it would be quickly determined the item was authentic! My biggest mistake was that I did not get it authenticated myself and I do not have the photos of the wallet anymore (unfortunately deleted off my phone after I sold it). Anyway, I am really having serious doubts that they used authenticators that are remotely reputable and a receipt? I'm not sure if this is a breach of privacy, but a call to Goyard could have confirmed the authenticity of that easily! We will have to see what they have to say next - I sent them what Goyard sent me which is both a printed "ticket" receipt and a letter saying that it was indeed purchased from them. It was SO EMBARRASSING to have to call Goyard and explain this situation to them, but they were really nice and so helpful. I really don't understand ebay and what they were doing while they were "investivating" this case, but certainly didn't authenticate it properly. And now this woman in Rhode Island is enjoying a beautiful Goyard wallet completely free of charge! UGH! So frustrated!!!!


You  might want to PM a mod to have this post and responses split so you'll have your own thread.  
I'm sorry this happened to you. I have a couple of questions and an explanation of something else.

I'm  a bit confused. 

After the dispute was filed, who had the wallet authenticated? The buyer? Ebay  doesn't have things authenticated although in some cases when a buyer  claims fake, ebay will tell them to have it professionally  authenticated. Did they tell you who authenticated it? 

Why did they pull the other listings? Were they also for Goyard?

The next part is just a correction to a misinterpretation you made. Here's your quote: 



> _ebay is still hounding me from their collections department saying I owe  them $1100 (I paid about $900 for the wallet and so with this I would  have NO wallet and have paid $2000)._



It's not intended to make you feel "good," but it might make you feel better to know you aren't out $2000. 

When you purchased the wallet, you paid $900. When you re-sold it, you sold for $1100. So you made a $200 profit. 

So if  ebay collects $1100 from you, you're not out $2000, (the $900 + $1100). You'll be out $700. Since your original investment was $900, you'll be out that, less the $200 profit you made on it. 

Understand that I'm not minimizing a $700 loss but it's a lot less than $2K.


----------



## Obsessed617

Hi, I apologize if this question has been answered I couldn't find it. I'm new to eBay and I see a purse I'm interested in.. Seller has 100 percent positive feedback and been a member since 09. But when I click on the feedback '+' button it does reads 'seller does not have any recent feedback' yet it says the last positive was a month ago..so I'm confused why there's no feedback-seler is selling one item only and has 3 bids..


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I have an active listing right now for a Guess watch, it's not very expensive, but the latest bidder has a number of positive feedback which state that they did not pay for item.  I don't want to risk this person winning, what are my options?  I know I'm not supposed to remove their bid, what if I block them?

Or do I have to simply take my chances and hope that this is one of the few transactions where they actually pay?

Thanks

Edit:  I've added the user to my block list and cancelled their bid.  That seemed to be the solution of others after I did a little research.


----------



## sooyeonie

Beenburned--

According to ebay, they had it authenticated by a third party authenticator and claimed that it was internal information. They would not release who it was nor would they give me contact information so I could find out more details. They claimed they had pictures from the buyer and the took the pictures I had posted from the listing and compared it to confirm they were of the same item and then had it authenticated. That's what I was told... Of course this was not through goyard and when I told goyard the story they were horrified. I know ebay is a huge entity, but I am really suspicious of their "investigation." It's all pretty shady and even now... If they refuse to appeal the case, I will likely have to take it to a small claims court. What are the odds that a random buyer finds an authentic item suspicious and then escalates the case and ebay then authenticates the item to be counterfeit? Anyway, I'm still waiting to hear from ebay and of course they are taking their sweet time.... 

Ahhhhh.... Thanks for reading, I hope to have a better update soon...


----------



## BeenBurned

sooyeonie said:


> Beenburned--
> 
> According to ebay, they had it authenticated by a third party  authenticator and claimed that it was internal information. They would  not release who it was nor would they give me contact information so I  could find out more details. They claimed they had pictures from the  buyer and the took the pictures I had posted from the listing and  compared it to confirm they were of the same item and then had it  authenticated. That's what I was told... Of course this was not through  goyard and when I told goyard the story they were horrified. I know ebay  is a huge entity, but I am really suspicious of their "investigation."  It's all pretty shady and even now... If they refuse to appeal the case,  I will likely have to take it to a small claims court. What are the  odds that a random buyer finds an authentic item suspicious and then  escalates the case and ebay then authenticates the item to be  counterfeit? Anyway, I'm still waiting to hear from ebay and of course  they are taking their sweet time....
> 
> Ahhhhh.... Thanks for reading, I hope to have a better update soon...



My guess is that it was the buyer who had the item authenticated and not ebay. 

But IMO, ebay's not informing the seller of the authenticating company is along the lines of a court of law not allowing a defendant to face his accuser. It's next to impossible to defend yourself when you don't know what you're defending against.

Just for S&Gs, have you considered contacting one of the approved ebay/PP/c.c. authenticators who might do Goyard to get their opinion? For your own peace of mind and for the "nothing to lose" opportunity, you might want to try that. 

I don't know whether A4U or Fakespotters have Goyard authenticators; you can email and ask. For a $7 initial investment, it's a small price to pay to get their opinion and advice.


----------



## seltzer92

i purchased an item from a semi-newbie seller(seller has sold about 30 items in the past been on ebay for less than a year)

i paid by paypal e-check the day the auction ended. two days later the seller filed an unpaid item. 


*is this a new thing where sellers can file unpaid items while a payment is still pending and in progress? *

i contacted the seller and she responded by saying she'd look into it. two days later there was no further response from her..

when i called ebay they said not to worry - the payment would clear on the same day or the day before the strike/unpaid item would officially kick in. sure enough it cleared on the same day i was supposed to receive the strike.

am i going to have to start warning sellers that i may be paying by paypal e-check? this is ridiculous...i wonder if there was a warning message for the seller when she filed that the payment was still in progress...

i got the item ten days later from the seller, but i am not pleased. i came within hours of getting a strike.

has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> i purchased an item from a semi-newbie seller(seller has sold about 30 items in the past been on ebay for less than a year)
> 
> i paid by paypal e-check the day the auction ended. two days later the seller filed an unpaid item.
> 
> 
> *is this a new thing where sellers can file unpaid items while a payment is still pending and in progress? *
> 
> i contacted the seller and she responded by saying she'd look into it. two days later there was no further response from her..
> 
> when i called ebay they said not to worry - the payment would clear on the same day or the day before the strike/unpaid item would officially kick in. sure enough it cleared on the same day i was supposed to receive the strike.
> 
> am i going to have to start warning sellers that i may be paying by paypal e-check? this is ridiculous...i wonder if there was a warning message for the seller when she filed that the payment was still in progress...
> 
> i got the item ten days later from the seller, but i am not pleased. i came within hours of getting a strike.
> 
> has this happened to anyone else?


That IS ridiculous! I don't know whether the seller has her account set up to automatically file UID or if she did it manually but in the case of an echeck, it shouldn't have happened either way.


----------



## ucsd01

Hi ladies, need your expert advice again please 
I won an "item not as described" case thru ebay (the seller did not disclose that the black Bal bag she sold me was actually a blue bag dyed black and the black had started to peel in some areas).  The seller refused to work w me to resolve the issue.  I followed ebay's instructions and sent the item back to the seller. However, the seller did not have a current return address w ebay/paypal and the item was sent back to me, ebay processed the refund.  A few days later the seller emails me and asks me to re-send the item to another address.  I wasn't sure what to do as I thought I could only ship back to the address ebay provided, so I emailed ebay and they stated that the case is closed and I do not have to take any further action.  I want to do the right thing so I responded to the seller letting her know ebay's response however, I would ship the item back but she would need to refund me for the shipping costs first.  I do not trust that she would refund me the shipping costs after the item is sent back.  She has not responded to my email. I don't want the bag, it's still in the box that was returned to me and I want to do the right thing but I don't want to be out shipping costs, I already paid $23 to have it shipped the first time.  What do you think ladies? Should I just eat the costs and ship it back?


----------



## BeenBurned

ucsd01 said:


> Hi ladies, need your expert advice again please
> I won an "item not as described" case thru ebay (the seller did not disclose that the black Bal bag she sold me was actually a blue bag dyed black and the black had started to peel in some areas).  The seller refused to work w me to resolve the issue.  I followed ebay's instructions and sent the item back to the seller. However, the seller did not have a current return address w ebay/paypal and the item was sent back to me, ebay processed the refund.  A few days later the seller emails me and asks me to re-send the item to another address.  I wasn't sure what to do as I thought I could only ship back to the address ebay provided, so I emailed ebay and they stated that the case is closed and I do not have to take any further action.  I want to do the right thing so I responded to the seller letting her know ebay's response however, I would ship the item back but she would need to refund me for the shipping costs first.  I do not trust that she would refund me the shipping costs after the item is sent back.  She has not responded to my email. I don't want the bag, it's still in the box that was returned to me and I want to do the right thing but I don't want to be out shipping costs, I already paid $23 to have it shipped the first time.  What do you think ladies? Should I just eat the costs and ship it back?


No, you should NOT eat the costs! You already did your part and you owe the seller nothing. 

Although  I understand that you don't want the bag nor do you feel comfortable having both the bag and the money, the seller needs to cover it and I agree that considering the circumstances, she should send you the money first, then you ship.


----------



## uadjit

ucsd01 said:


> Hi ladies, need your expert advice again please
> I won an "item not as described" case thru ebay (the seller did not disclose that the black Bal bag she sold me was actually a blue bag dyed black and the black had started to peel in some areas).  The seller refused to work w me to resolve the issue.  I followed ebay's instructions and sent the item back to the seller. However, the seller did not have a current return address w ebay/paypal and the item was sent back to me, ebay processed the refund.  A few days later the seller emails me and asks me to re-send the item to another address.  I wasn't sure what to do as I thought I could only ship back to the address ebay provided, so I emailed ebay and they stated that the case is closed and I do not have to take any further action.  I want to do the right thing so I responded to the seller letting her know ebay's response however, I would ship the item back but she would need to refund me for the shipping costs first.  I do not trust that she would refund me the shipping costs after the item is sent back.  She has not responded to my email. I don't want the bag, it's still in the box that was returned to me and I want to do the right thing but I don't want to be out shipping costs, I already paid $23 to have it shipped the first time.  What do you think ladies? Should I just eat the costs and ship it back?


 No. She should give you the money to ship the bag back to you. If she's uncomfortable just giving you money then she can mail you a self-addressed pre-paid label.


----------



## ucsd01

Thank you for your responses BeenBurned and uadjit 
I'm really hoping everything works out so this can end, I can put this whole episode behind me and not waste another second on it. Thanks so much


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
How do you verify a seller shipping delay on bonanza? It is normally in the auctions somewhere on ebay.
I purchased an item on the 23rd. I know monday was a holiday so I asked the seller yesterday for tracking. she replied "Not yet we&#8217;ve been on holiday here in America for memorial day and i work during the day so I have to wait until my day off to send it, I will keep you tracked immediately." I then asked when that would be and she hasn't answered. Normally our days off are known beforehand. How long should I wait before getting more worried? I paid with google wallet which I've never used before. Am I protected against any foulplay? TIA

Edit: Seller responded, will send friday at noon.


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> How do you verify a seller shipping delay on bonanza? It is normally in the auctions somewhere on ebay.
> I purchased an item on the 23rd. I know monday was a holiday so I asked the seller yesterday for tracking. she replied "Not yet we&#8217;ve been on holiday here in America for memorial day and i work during the day so I have to wait until my day off to send it, I will keep you tracked immediately." I then asked when that would be and she hasn't answered. Normally our days off are known beforehand. How long should I wait before getting more worried? I paid with google wallet which I've never used before. Am I protected against any foulplay? TIA
> 
> Edit: Seller responded, will send friday at noon.


Google wallet has very similar protection to what PP offers but it's actually a bit better in that all google payments are funded with c.c. whereas PP might be bank transfer or PP balance. So you have nothing to worry about in that respect. 

Where is the seller located? That response sounds like stalling to me.

I'd give it a week to at least get a tracking number.


----------



## uadjit

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> How do you verify a seller shipping delay on bonanza? It is normally in the auctions somewhere on ebay.
> I purchased an item on the 23rd. I know monday was a holiday so I asked the seller yesterday for tracking. she replied "Not yet weve been on holiday here in America for memorial day and i work during the day so I have to wait until my day off to send it, I will keep you tracked immediately." I then asked when that would be and she hasn't answered. Normally our days off are known beforehand. How long should I wait before getting more worried? I paid with google wallet which I've never used before. Am I protected against any foulplay? TIA
> 
> Edit: Seller responded, will send friday at noon.


She probably has to process the international shipment directly at the post office instead of just printing a label at home and popping it in the package chute like she would a domestic shipment. 

To your question, though, Bonanza tells you to give your seller 2 weeks before they intervene.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> Google wallet has very similar protection to what PP offers but it's actually a bit better in that all google payments are funded with c.c. whereas PP might be bank transfer or PP balance. So you have nothing to worry about in that respect.
> 
> Where is the seller located? That response sounds like stalling to me.
> 
> I'd give it a week to at least get a tracking number.


 
Hi BB,
She is located in NY and I'm in Brussels. 1 week from the 23rd or 1 week more June 6th?

Thanks


----------



## KaseyHK

recently i bought an item from a seller on Bonanza. there's a problem in checkout because the seller forgot to add shipping cost to my city. then s/he said she'd issue a new invoice. then 4 days gone. no update; no message. nothing. then i went to her/ his profile, it said:

Whoops. There was an error.

This user's privacy settings don't allow their profile to be viewed. 
If you are a seller attempting to contact a buyer, please use the contact link on the offer itself to message them.

what does it mean? anyway, i messaged her/ him on Bon and suggested to cancel this transaction if this caused much trouble to her/ him. 10 more days gone. no reply. nothing.

i suspect that the seller has already deactivated her/ his Bon account. what do you think?
i didn't lose any buck in this transaction but this experience is just strange and the seller should not keep me waiting.


----------



## soleilbrun

uadjit said:


> She probably has to process the international shipment directly at the post office instead of just printing a label at home and popping it in the package chute like she would a domestic shipment.
> 
> To your question, though, Bonanza tells you to give your seller 2 weeks before they intervene.


 
Thanks for your response.  I will try to be patient.


----------



## uadjit

KaseyHK said:


> recently i bought an item from a seller on Bonanza. there's a problem in checkout because the seller forgot to add shipping cost to my city. then s/he said she'd issue a new invoice. then 4 days gone. no update; no message. nothing. then i went to her/ his profile, it said:
> 
> Whoops. There was an error.
> 
> This user's privacy settings don't allow their profile to be viewed.
> If you are a seller attempting to contact a buyer, please use the contact link on the offer itself to message them.
> 
> what does it mean? anyway, i messaged her/ him on Bon and suggested to cancel this transaction if this caused much trouble to her/ him. 10 more days gone. no reply. nothing.
> 
> i suspect that the seller has already deactivated her/ his Bon account. what do you think?
> i didn't lose any buck in this transaction but this experience is just strange and the seller should not keep me waiting.


The error about privacy settings doesn't mean anything. It just means their profile is set to private which is the default setting when someone opens an account. Many people never even realize their profile is private.

You're right, though. Your seller shouldn't leave you hanging. I'd report this to Bonanza support so they know your seller is non-communicative.


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you! since it shows that "my transaction" is complete, i was worried if i need to follow this up. now i think i can choose to ignore it.


uadjit said:


> The error about privacy settings doesn't mean anything. It just means their profile is set to private which is the default setting when someone opens an account. Many people never even realize their profile is private.
> 
> You're right, though. Your seller shouldn't leave you hanging. I'd report this to Bonanza support so they know your seller is non-communicative.


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Hi BB,
> She is located in NY and I'm in Brussels. 1 week from the 23rd or 1 week more June 6th?
> 
> Thanks


You've already waited a week so I meant to give it one more week. Two weeks is a good amount of time to be patient. Within that timeframe, the seller should have had more than enough time to upload the tracking number even if the item hasn't been delivered yet.


----------



## mellibelly

Quick question. I had the single bid for an item on ebay and the seller canceled my bid 4 hours before the auction ended and pulled the listing stating the item was no longer available. Fine, I thought, maybe it sold elsewhere. I now see she has relisted the item on ebay and for a higher price. Is that allowed?


----------



## Bratty1919

mellibelly said:


> Quick question. I had the single bid for an item on ebay and the seller canceled my bid 4 hours before the auction ended and pulled the listing stating the item was no longer available. Fine, I thought, maybe it sold elsewhere. I now see she has relisted the item on ebay and for a higher price. Is that allowed?


Yes and no. Ebay discourages it- they will charge the seller fees for doing so.


----------



## mellibelly

^ Thank you! How do I report the seller?


----------



## Bratty1919

mellibelly said:


> ^ Thank you! How do I report the seller?



You don't- the fees are assessed automatically by eBay.


----------



## mellibelly

Got it, thanks. I want the item, but don't want to buy it for the higher price now out of principle lol.


----------



## perfidea

Hi, I purchased a bag on ebay but discovered it was a fake before the buyer shipped it and I notified them and requested refund. The Seller said they were unaware it was fake and had bought it on ebay themselves and were now trying to contact that seller. The seller refunded my money and asked that I wait before leaving any feedback she did not mention in email that she had opened a case for cancelation. I have received notification from ebay that seller has opened a case requesting a cancellation stating that i bought it in error. Do I just go ahead and agree to cancelation even though that is not the reason, she sold a fake bag. How does it affect my record on ebay if I agree to cancel for that reason.


----------



## Bratty1919

perfidea said:


> Hi, I purchased a bag on ebay but discovered it was a fake before the buyer shipped it and I notified them and requested refund. The Seller said they were unaware it was fake and had bought it on ebay themselves and were now trying to contact that seller. The seller refunded my money and asked that I wait before leaving any feedback she did not mention in email that she had opened a case for cancelation. I have received notification from ebay that seller has opened a case requesting a cancellation stating that i bought it in error. Do I just go ahead and agree to cancelation even though that is not the reason, she sold a fake bag. *How does it affect my record on ebay if I agree to cancel for that reason.*



It won't do anything to your record


----------



## BeenBurned

mellibelly said:


> Quick question. I had the single bid for an item on ebay and the seller canceled my bid 4 hours before the auction ended and pulled the listing stating the item was no longer available. Fine, I thought, maybe it sold elsewhere. I now see she has relisted the item on ebay and for a higher price. Is that allowed?





Bratty1919 said:


> Yes and no. Ebay discourages it- they will charge the seller fees for doing so.





mellibelly said:


> ^ Thank you! How do I report the seller?





Bratty1919 said:


> You don't- the fees are assessed automatically by eBay.





mellibelly said:


> Got it, thanks. I want the item, but don't want to buy it for the higher price now out of principle lol.


Actually, it is a reportable violation though, whether ebay will respond to a report is anyone's guess.

To report:

Report item > listing practices > avoiding ebay fees > avoiding reserve fees

The description for  "avoiding reserve fees" is The listing has bids that were canceled and was ended early because the desired sale price wasn't met.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> Actually, it is a reportable violation though, whether ebay will respond to a report is anyone's guess.
> 
> To report:
> 
> Report item > listing practices > avoiding ebay fees > avoiding reserve fees
> 
> The description for  "avoiding reserve fees" is The listing has bids that were canceled and was ended early because the desired sale price wasn't met.



Wow- I had no idea! Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow- I had no idea! Thanks!


----------



## mellibelly

BeenBurned said:


> Actually, it is a reportable violation though, whether ebay will respond to a report is anyone's guess.
> 
> To report:
> 
> Report item > listing practices > avoiding ebay fees > avoiding reserve fees
> 
> The description for  "avoiding reserve fees" is The listing has bids that were canceled and was ended early because the desired sale price wasn't met.



Wow, thanks for that. Just reported it but I'm sure ebay won't do anything. I reported another seller for shill bidding, I even called and spoke to a rep about it and they did nothing.


----------



## BeenBurned

mellibelly said:


> Wow, thanks for that. Just reported it but I'm sure ebay won't do anything. I reported another seller for shill bidding, I even called and spoke to a rep about it and they did nothing.


True but not reporting guarantees that nothing will be done! 

Even if the listings aren't removed or the sellers warned, I'd assume it's on their ebay records that they've been reported for whatever violation they've had. Enough violation  reports might result in a sanction.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


>


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> Google wallet has very similar protection to what PP offers but it's actually a bit better in that all google payments are funded with c.c. whereas PP might be bank transfer or PP balance. So you have nothing to worry about in that respect.
> 
> Where is the seller located? *That response sounds like stalling to me*.
> 
> I'd give it a week to at least get a tracking number.


 
Looks like your right! Friday at 12 pm has passed here in belgium, and all parts of the US and I still don't have a tracking number. It is going to hard to wait out the second week.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

I sold a bag about 3 weeks ago on ebay and I am so frustrated since the buyer hasn't left feedback yet. I have no doubt that it has arrived. She would have contacted me if it hadn't but this would be my 9th feedback as a seller. I messaged her 3 times, but she hasn't contacted me AT ALL!! Is there any way I could do something about it??


----------



## Bratty1919

As a buyer, I HATE being pestered about FB! I would suggest leaving your buyer alone. No FB is better than poor FB!


----------



## BeenBurned

MaryBagaholic said:


> I sold a bag about 3 weeks ago on ebay and I am so frustrated since the buyer hasn't left feedback yet. I have no doubt that it has arrived. She would have contacted me if it hadn't but this would be my 9th feedback as a seller. I messaged her 3 times, but she hasn't contacted me AT ALL!! Is there any way I could do something about it??





Bratty1919 said:


> As a buyer, I HATE being pestered about FB! I would suggest leaving your buyer alone. No FB is better than poor FB!


I've seen many instances of neutral and negative feedbacks left by buyers with comments to the effect of, "here's the feedback you kept bugging me about!"

In most cases, no news is good news and you certainly would have heard from an unhappy buyer. Leave well enough alone.


----------



## Bratty1919

I just closed two NPB cases against one deadbeat buyer. Will she get a strike for each one?


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> I just closed two NPB cases against one deadbeat buyer. Will she get a strike for each one?


I believe it counts as 2 strikes.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it counts as 2 strikes.



I hope so


----------



## Bratty1919

So, I should know this, since I've been selling for a while, lol. How do you insert pictures into the body of your listing? The 12 pictures we can put in normally, are usually enough, but I have a couple of items which I think need more pictures than that. TIA!


----------



## Jahna

To style a "description" part of your listing I use Auctiva (or another third party - Inkfrog comes to mind) and you can style it in standard (visual) look. I use HTML, but you don't need to.

That said, one pays for this extra service, so someone may know how to do this directly in Ebay? I'd be interested...


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> So, I should know this, since I've been selling for a while, lol. How do you insert pictures into the body of your listing? The 12 pictures we can put in normally, are usually enough, but I have a couple of items which I think need more pictures than that. TIA!


It's not difficult.

Open a free Photobucket account and upload your pictures. 

When listing the item, in the body of the description, you have a choice of "standard" or "HTML" view. Click on the HTML tab. 

Go to PB. Each image will have 4 link options. Choose the HTML link, copy and paste it onto the HTML page of the description. Go back and forth between PB and the lisitng, copying and pasting each HTML link. (You can also  create a code to embed a bunch of pictures at once but I prefer to do it individually so I can choose the order of the pictures.)

Once you've paste all the HTML codes, click on the standard view tab and the images will be embedded. Then you can prepare the text of your description.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> It's not difficult.
> 
> Open a free Photobucket account and upload your pictures.
> 
> When listing the item, in the body of the description, you have a choice of "standard" or "HTML" view. Click on the HTML tab.
> 
> Go to PB. Each image will have 4 link options. Choose the HTML link, copy and paste it onto the HTML page of the description. Go back and forth between PB and the lisitng, copying and pasting each HTML link. (You can also  create a code to embed a bunch of pictures at once but I prefer to do it individually so I can choose the order of the pictures.)
> 
> Once you've paste all the HTML codes, click on the standard view tab and the images will be embedded. Then you can prepare the text of your description.



Cool- Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Cool- Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## Jahna

Thanks BeenBurned; I was about ready to give up my Auctiva account anyway, and already use Photobucket. I have just gotten used to using Auctiva and it seemed, well, easier, so I customized a template there and sometimes just paste the code into Ebay (letting Auctiva host the pics). I should check to see what this costs me LOL!

Ebay has gotten so much more sophisticated than when I started in the 90s...

PS. they ALSO take a lot more of a "cut"...


----------



## BeenBurned

Jahna said:


> Thanks BeenBurned; I was about ready to give up my Auctiva account anyway, and already use Photobucket. I have just gotten used to using Auctiva and it seemed, well, easier, so I customized a template there and sometimes just paste the code into Ebay (letting Auctiva host the pics). I should check to see what this costs me LOL!
> 
> Ebay has gotten so much more sophisticated than when I started in the 90s...
> 
> PS. they ALSO take a lot more of a "cut"...


You're welcome.


----------



## seltzer92

Bratty1919 said:


> Cool- Thanks!


is it possible to use post image or other photo hosting sites or only just those specific ones been burned mentioned?


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> is it possible to use post image or other photo hosting sites or only just those specific ones been burned mentioned?


There are many sites, among them, a few are picasa, photobucket, inkfrog, seller sourcebook, auctiva, snapfish, image shack,  and many more. 

Google "photo hosting."


----------



## Jahna

Seltzer,

Here's a seller who uses Auctiva (and their variety of templates-check our her several listings):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190848604834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

...another great seller with a different Auctiva architecture:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-SOIREE-DE-GALA-Opera-silk-CARRE-scarf-foulard-soie-JL-Clerc-box-/221235954677?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3382b0c3f5

...and here's one who uses Inkfrog (actually I couldn't find one offhand but here is their link:
https://www.inkfrog.com/index.php

I use Photobucket a lot, http://photobucket.com

...and am leary of Picassa because somehow all my photos got trashed, but that was some years ago.

Good luck!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just had my first NPB in over a year and I just realized that you can't neg them for being NPB. when did eBay change this? How do you warn other sellers?


----------



## uadjit

harlem_cutie said:


> I just had my first NPB in over a year and I just realized that you can't neg them for being NPB. when did eBay change this? How do you warn other sellers?


 You haven't been able to neg buyers at all for any reason for years now. When you close a UID case against a buyer they get a strike on their account. Sellers can set up their accounts/listings to block buyers with a certain number of those strikes.


----------



## harlem_cutie

uadjit said:


> You haven't been able to neg buyers at all for any reason for years now. When you close a UID case against a buyer they get a strike on their account. Sellers can set up their accounts/listings to block buyers with a certain number of those strikes.



Thanks! I guess I'm lucky that I haven't had to deal with an NPB in such a long time. Thanks to your tip I just went to ebay and adjusted all of my seller settings


----------



## uadjit

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks! I guess I'm lucky that I haven't had to deal with an NPB in such a long time. Thanks to your tip I just went to ebay and adjusted all of my seller settings


 That's the way to do it.  Good luck with your selling!


----------



## BeenBurned

harlem_cutie said:


> I just had my first NPB in over a year and I just realized that you can't neg them for being NPB. when did eBay change this? How do you warn other sellers?





uadjit said:


> You haven't been able to neg buyers at all for any reason for years now. When you close a UID case against a buyer they get a strike on their account. Sellers can set up their accounts/listings to block buyers with a certain number of those strikes.


I believe the feedback policy was changed in 2008.


----------



## maggieridzon

Hi all,
I would like to save the pictures from seller emailed to me via eBay message center.
I have a trouble to figure out how save them on my PC to post them in Prada hall of shame. There is the scammer with Prada fairy bag!
Please advice me how to save attached pictures from the seller.
TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

maggieridzon said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to save the pictures from seller emailed to me via eBay message center.
> I have a trouble to figure out how save them on my PC to post them in Prada hall of shame. There is the scammer with Prada fairy bag!
> Please advice me how to save attached pictures from the seller.
> TIA


Right click on each picture and "save as" to your computer. Then you can either upload the pictures using the manage attachments tool or you can upload them to photobucket or a similar photohosting site and post the IMG links.


----------



## maggieridzon

BeenBurned said:


> Right click on each picture and "save as" to your computer. Then you can either upload the pictures using the manage attachments tool or you can upload them to photobucket or a similar photohosting site and post the IMG links.



Thank you BB, it's saving only as the "My eBay Message Inbox.htm" it is my google chrome  or as the "My eBay Message Inbox_files on jpg file but pix are to small, see attached:









Let's see if they upload larger.

NO, they don't... I need the proof for the Miss Figgy and hall of shame


----------



## BeenBurned

maggieridzon said:


> Thank you BB, it's saving only as the "My eBay Message Inbox.htm" it is my google chrome  or as the "My eBay Message Inbox_files on jpg file but pix are to small, see attached:
> View attachment 2210678
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210679
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210680
> 
> 
> Let's see if they upload larger.
> 
> NO, they don't... I need the proof for the Miss Figgy and hall of shame


Are these just the thumbnails that you clicked and saved? Can  you download the images so they'll save full size?


----------



## maggieridzon

BeenBurned said:


> Are these just the thumbnails that you clicked and saved? Can  you download the images so they'll save full size?



No, I cannot save the images in larger size.
Do you might to request more pix in any of my listing? I will upload couple to see how to use-save upload pictures for authentication or many other purposes. 
eBay id is maglovena if you are available.
Thanks


----------



## merekat703

I sold an item on May 13th. Item was delivered May 16th. Yesterday buyer opens a case stating that I never shipped. Tracking in the case shows delivered but case is still pending.. now what??


----------



## uadjit

merekat703 said:


> I sold an item on May 13th. Item was delivered May 16th. Yesterday buyer opens a case stating that I never shipped. Tracking in the case shows delivered but case is still pending.. now what??


Did you ship to the eBay and/or paypal verified address? Does the tracking show delivered to the zip code in that address? Did you actually upload the tracking to eBay/PayPal? 

If the answer is yes to all of those questions then call eBay (or PP if it's a PP case) and point it out to them and insist they close the case while you're on the phone with them.


----------



## merekat703

uadjit said:


> Did you ship to the eBay and/or paypal verified address? Does the tracking show delivered to the zip code in that address? Did you actually upload the tracking to eBay/PayPal?
> 
> If the answer is yes to all of those questions then call eBay (or PP if it's a PP case) and point it out to them and insist they close the case while you're on the phone with them.


 Yes to all. Shipped though ebay and they automatically uploaded the tracking.  I will call ebay.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Ladies,
I have a technical question that I could use some help on. I have two items that will be ending very shortly and unless something major happens - and that is not likely - the same bidder will buy both. I know I can shipped the items together but that only generates one tracking number. My understanding is that I need two tracking numbers - one for each auction. How do I generate two tracking numbers but ship only one box? Shipping is free so it won't be an issue with the buyer.


Thank you!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have a technical question that I could use some help on. I have two items that will be ending very shortly and unless something major happens - and that is not likely - the same bidder will buy both. I know I can shipped the items together but that only generates one tracking number. My understanding is that I need two tracking numbers - one for each auction. How do I generate two tracking numbers but ship only one box? Shipping is free so it won't be an issue with the buyer.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


If the same buyer wins both, when you send the invoice, it'll ask you if you want to combine them. Combine both items on one invoice and you can ship together in the same box with just the single tracking number.


----------



## stylemechanel

BeenBurned said:


> If the same buyer wins both, when you send the invoice, it'll ask you if you want to combine them. Combine both items on one invoice and you can ship together in the same box with just the single tracking number.



Thank you BeenBurned, I just knew you would have then answer! I am very grateful. Have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## BeenBurned

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you BeenBurned, I just knew you would have then answer! I am very grateful. Have a fabulous weekend.


You're welcome.


----------



## arabesques

Hi, everyone.  I have a question I've been trying to answer via an Internet search about eBay and PayPal, but I haven't had any luck.  I hope this is the place to find the answer.

I am wanting to commit to buying via eBay a high-value bag.  When I click BIN, I get this message about PayPal: "Please note that PayPal (and some credit card companies) generally will not process payments in excess of a certain dollar amount. If the winning bid amount is above this level, it may be necessary to contact the seller to arrange other payment methods. This is not something the seller has direct control over, so please keep this in mind when providing feedback."

I've been a member of eBay and PayPal for many years (over a decade for eBay), and as far as my accounts show, there are no limits for purchases.  This is the first time I would pay for a very high value item in one swoop via eBayusually I use layaway features on consignment sites.

Would you have an idea of what's meant with this message.  I tried to search this forum, but I'm having difficulty finding the answer.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

arabesques said:


> Hi, everyone.  I have a question I've been trying to answer via an Internet search about eBay and PayPal, but I haven't had any luck.  I hope this is the place to find the answer.
> 
> I am wanting to commit to buying via eBay a high-value bag.  When I click BIN, I get this message about PayPal: "Please note that PayPal (and some credit card companies) generally will not process payments in excess of a certain dollar amount. If the winning bid amount is above this level, it may be necessary to contact the seller to arrange other payment methods. This is not something the seller has direct control over, so please keep this in mind when providing feedback."
> 
> I've been a member of eBay and PayPal for many years (over a decade for eBay), and as far as my accounts show, there are no limits for purchases.  This is the first time I would pay for a very high value item in one swoop via eBayusually I use layaway features on consignment sites.
> 
> Would you have an idea of what's meant with this message.  I tried to search this forum, but I'm having difficulty finding the answer.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


What's the value of the item you're trying to purchase? 

This link to PP might help:
https://www.paypal.com/helpcenter/m...&countrycode=PT&cmd=_help&serverInstance=9012

*What is PayPal's transaction limit?*


                                             The maximum amount allowed for a single transaction is $10,000 USD by a PayPal member. 

If you dont have a PayPal account, you can send a maximum of $4,000 USD for a one-time, single transaction. 

For PayPal members living outside the U.S., the maximum transaction limit depends on the currency in use: 


EUR - 8000
CAD - 12500
GBP - 5500
JPY - 1.000.000
AUD - 12500
CHF - 13,000
NOK - 70,000
SEK - 80,000
DKK - 60,000
PLN - 32,000
HUF - 2,000,000
CZK - 240,000
SGD - 16,000
MXN - 110,000
ILS - 40,000
HKD - 80,000
NZD - 15,000
TWD - 330,000
THB - 360,000
PHP - 500,000
BRL - 20,000
ARS - 30,000
MYR - 40,000

If you live outside of the U.S. and do not have a PayPal account, your transaction limit may vary.


----------



## arabesques

Thank you!  It seems I am well under that limit.  I appreciate you finding the page and helping me out.  I wonder why the warning message doesn't just say that?  Frustrating . . . 

You've helped a lot!  



BeenBurned said:


> What's the value of the item you're trying to purchase?
> 
> This link to PP might help:
> https://www.paypal.com/helpcenter/m...&countrycode=PT&cmd=_help&serverInstance=9012
> 
> *What is PayPal's transaction limit?*
> 
> 
> The maximum amount allowed for a single transaction is $10,000 USD by a PayPal member.
> 
> If you dont have a PayPal account, you can send a maximum of $4,000 USD for a one-time, single transaction.
> 
> For PayPal members living outside the U.S., the maximum transaction limit depends on the currency in use:
> 
> 
> EUR - 8000
> CAD - 12500
> GBP - 5500
> JPY - 1.000.000
> AUD - 12500
> CHF - 13,000
> NOK - 70,000
> SEK - 80,000
> DKK - 60,000
> PLN - 32,000
> HUF - 2,000,000
> CZK - 240,000
> SGD - 16,000
> MXN - 110,000
> ILS - 40,000
> HKD - 80,000
> NZD - 15,000
> TWD - 330,000
> THB - 360,000
> PHP - 500,000
> BRL - 20,000
> ARS - 30,000
> MYR - 40,000
> 
> If you live outside of the U.S. and do not have a PayPal account, your transaction limit may vary.


----------



## BeenBurned

arabesques said:


> Thank you!  It seems I am well under that limit.  I appreciate you finding the page and helping me out.  I wonder why the warning message doesn't just say that?  Frustrating . . .
> 
> You've helped a lot!


You're welcome.

If you're within the protection limits, I suggest you call PP and ask them about it. You want to make sure you're fully protected. NEVER split a purchase between two payments because you'll lose protection. Also, it's an extra layer of protection to use a credit card to fund the payment. That way, if there's a problem and paypal protection falls through, you can go to the c.c. company.


----------



## arabesques

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> If you're within the protection limits, I suggest you call PP and ask them about it. You want to make sure you're fully protected. NEVER split a purchase between two payments because you'll lose protection. Also, it's an extra layer of protection to use a credit card to fund the payment. That way, if there's a problem and paypal protection falls through, you can go to the c.c. company.



Again, thank you.  I wouldn't even consider this eBay route for such a purchase if it wasn't a highly regarded seller with an exceptional reputationso there's at least that assurance.  I'm seeing, however, why I like consignment stores with internet presence.  They are much easier to work withand no scary warnings that seem to have nothing to do with me.

I appreciate your insights.


----------



## tannedsilk

Is there a way to see what price a best offer listing sold for?


----------



## BeenBurned

tannedsilk said:


> Is there a way to see what price a best offer listing sold for?


http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ing-me-there-another-818725.html#post24629853


----------



## tannedsilk

BeenBurned said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ing-me-there-another-818725.html#post24629853



Thanks BB, so helpful - as usual


----------



## sooyeonie

BeenBurned said:


> My guess is that it was the buyer who had the item authenticated and not ebay.
> 
> But IMO, ebay's not informing the seller of the authenticating company is along the lines of a court of law not allowing a defendant to face his accuser. It's next to impossible to defend yourself when you don't know what you're defending against.
> 
> Just for S&Gs, have you considered contacting one of the approved ebay/PP/c.c. authenticators who might do Goyard to get their opinion? For your own peace of mind and for the "nothing to lose" opportunity, you might want to try that.
> 
> I don't know whether A4U or Fakespotters have Goyard authenticators; you can email and ask. For a $7 initial investment, it's a small price to pay to get their opinion and advice.


Final update:

After much difficulty I was able to get Goyard to send me documentation stating that I had indeed purchased the items directly from them and I of course sent this to eBay. They were super slow in responding and eventually, they emailed me back that the "appeal" was declined and that I needed to reimburse them the $1100 they had reimbursed the buyer immediately as it would soon go into collections. Their reasons for declining to allow an appeal were as follows:
1. the name on the receipt was not identical to that on my ebay account -- I addressed this in the very beginning and the case manager had not thought this a big deal. In addition, they never asked me for proof of identity (i.e. driver's license, marriage certificate etc.) to resolve this alleged concern that was being brought up for the very first time.
2. They claimed there was no serial number on the receipt and therefore they could not verify authenticity. Those of you who are familiar with Goyard probably know that their products come with a tag that has a bar code and item descriptor/number and of course this was printed on the receipt that matched the tag that was on the wallet, in the pictures I had posted to sell the item on eBay.

I then wrote them a strongly worded email addressing these points, and asked them to have a supervisor call me about the matter before I took this to court since I felt that they were not addressing the issue properly. I very soon received an email stating that they reviewed the information again and they changed their mind and I no longer needed to pay them back. And that was that. Case closed. 

Unbelievable, huh? I really don't believe eBay had the item authenticated. They claimed they had done that with a 3rd party authenticator, but they refused to provide any proof. Also, the people I was communicating with at eBay .... something was seriously wrong with them. The emails I received made no sense... not even grammatically correct! They were totally ridiculous! TERRIBLE customer service. Anyway, suffice to say I'm done with eBay and I'm only angry that this woman in Rhode Island got a free Goyard wallet. Ugh.


----------



## uadjit

sooyeonie said:


> Final update:
> 
> After much difficulty I was able to get Goyard to send me documentation stating that I had indeed purchased the items directly from them and I of course sent this to eBay. They were super slow in responding and eventually, they emailed me back that the "appeal" was declined and that I needed to reimburse them the $1100 they had reimbursed the buyer immediately as it would soon go into collections. Their reasons for declining to allow an appeal were as follows:
> 1. the name on the receipt was not identical to that on my ebay account -- I addressed this in the very beginning and the case manager had not thought this a big deal. In addition, they never asked me for proof of identity (i.e. driver's license, marriage certificate etc.) to resolve this alleged concern that was being brought up for the very first time.
> 2. They claimed there was no serial number on the receipt and therefore they could not verify authenticity. Those of you who are familiar with Goyard probably know that their products come with a tag that has a bar code and item descriptor/number and of course this was printed on the receipt that matched the tag that was on the wallet, in the pictures I had posted to sell the item on eBay.
> 
> I then wrote them a strongly worded email addressing these points, and asked them to have a supervisor call me about the matter before I took this to court since I felt that they were not addressing the issue properly. I very soon received an email stating that they reviewed the information again and they changed their mind and I no longer needed to pay them back. And that was that. Case closed.
> 
> Unbelievable, huh? I really don't believe eBay had the item authenticated. They claimed they had done that with a 3rd party authenticator, but they refused to provide any proof. Also, the people I was communicating with at eBay .... something was seriously wrong with them. The emails I received made no sense... not even grammatically correct! They were totally ridiculous! TERRIBLE customer service. Anyway, suffice to say I'm done with eBay and I'm only angry that this woman in Rhode Island got a free Goyard wallet. Ugh.


Well, I'm glad you didn't have to pay for their mistake but I'm sorry you had to jump through so many hoops.


----------



## Bratty1919

sooyeonie said:


> Final update:
> 
> After much difficulty I was able to get Goyard to send me documentation stating that I had indeed purchased the items directly from them and I of course sent this to eBay. They were super slow in responding and eventually, they emailed me back that the "appeal" was declined and that I needed to reimburse them the $1100 they had reimbursed the buyer immediately as it would soon go into collections. Their reasons for declining to allow an appeal were as follows:
> 1. the name on the receipt was not identical to that on my ebay account -- I addressed this in the very beginning and the case manager had not thought this a big deal. In addition, they never asked me for proof of identity (i.e. driver's license, marriage certificate etc.) to resolve this alleged concern that was being brought up for the very first time.
> 2. They claimed there was no serial number on the receipt and therefore they could not verify authenticity. Those of you who are familiar with Goyard probably know that their products come with a tag that has a bar code and item descriptor/number and of course this was printed on the receipt that matched the tag that was on the wallet, in the pictures I had posted to sell the item on eBay.
> 
> I then wrote them a strongly worded email addressing these points, and asked them to have a supervisor call me about the matter before I took this to court since I felt that they were not addressing the issue properly. I very soon received an email stating that they reviewed the information again and they changed their mind and I no longer needed to pay them back. And that was that. Case closed.
> 
> Unbelievable, huh? I really don't believe eBay had the item authenticated. They claimed they had done that with a 3rd party authenticator, but they refused to provide any proof. Also, the people I was communicating with at eBay .... something was seriously wrong with them. The emails I received made no sense... not even grammatically correct! They were totally ridiculous! TERRIBLE customer service. Anyway, suffice to say I'm done with eBay and I'm only angry that this woman in Rhode Island got a free Goyard wallet. Ugh.


While I am very glad you are not out the money, I hate the way eBay handled this. Can't say I'm surprised, though...


----------



## sooyeonie

uadjit said:


> Well, I'm glad you didn't have to pay for their mistake but I'm sorry you had to jump through so many hoops.



Yes. Thanks for the support. I am really unhappy with the way ebay handled this and I think there was something really shady going on... Glad it's over!


----------



## sooyeonie

Bratty1919 said:


> While I am very glad you are not out the money, I hate the way eBay handled this. Can't say I'm surprised, though...



Seems to be the shared sentiment... Ebay is a big corp and they seem to not care too much about the sellers as much as the buyer I guess? Terrible experience though... Never again!


----------



## stylemechanel

sooyeonie said:


> Final update:
> 
> After much difficulty I was able to get Goyard to send me documentation stating that I had indeed purchased the items directly from them and I of course sent this to eBay. They were super slow in responding and eventually, they emailed me back that the "appeal" was declined and that I needed to reimburse them the $1100 they had reimbursed the buyer immediately as it would soon go into collections. Their reasons for declining to allow an appeal were as follows:
> 1. the name on the receipt was not identical to that on my ebay account -- I addressed this in the very beginning and the case manager had not thought this a big deal. In addition, they never asked me for proof of identity (i.e. driver's license, marriage certificate etc.) to resolve this alleged concern that was being brought up for the very first time.
> 2. They claimed there was no serial number on the receipt and therefore they could not verify authenticity. Those of you who are familiar with Goyard probably know that their products come with a tag that has a bar code and item descriptor/number and of course this was printed on the receipt that matched the tag that was on the wallet, in the pictures I had posted to sell the item on eBay.
> 
> I then wrote them a strongly worded email addressing these points, and asked them to have a supervisor call me about the matter before I took this to court since I felt that they were not addressing the issue properly. I very soon received an email stating that they reviewed the information again and they changed their mind and I no longer needed to pay them back. And that was that. Case closed.
> 
> Unbelievable, huh? I really don't believe eBay had the item authenticated. They claimed they had done that with a 3rd party authenticator, but they refused to provide any proof. Also, the people I was communicating with at eBay .... something was seriously wrong with them. The emails I received made no sense... not even grammatically correct! They were totally ridiculous! TERRIBLE customer service. Anyway, suffice to say I'm done with eBay and I'm only angry that this woman in Rhode Island got a free Goyard wallet. Ugh.



sooyeonie,
 You are a inspiration and I am grateful that you showed many of us that we can fight eBay and win. I am truly sorry for the stress and grief you had to endure. I am most grateful that you preserved and showed us a valuable lesson. Thank you. I will remember this in the future.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> While I am very glad you are not out the money, I hate the way eBay handled this. Can't say I'm surprised, though...





sooyeonie said:


> Yes. Thanks for the support. I am really unhappy with the way ebay handled this and I think there was something really shady going on... Glad it's over!


When ebay does this, they stick it to sellers in the form of higher fees since "someone" has to pay for ebay's generosity. And the message it sends to scamming buyers is "don't worry. You can get away with it."  :censor:


----------



## Straight-Laced

Looking for a advice about a vintage Chanel bag recently purchased on ebay from a seller in Japan.
The bag arrived a week ago.  It looks in better than described condition, seller shipped fast and communicated well. . . all great except for the dreadful stench of cigarette smoke in the bag. 
I swear I've never known smoke door anything like this Chanel bag in my life.  The dustbag is stained the same yellow-brown as smoker's fingers.  The Chanel box reeks.
I'm not a smoker and never have been but I don't typically overreact to smoke odor.    This is just really really bad.  I read some relevant handbag care & maintenance threads but so far six days of airing and using baking soda haven't made much difference.  The bag is living on the third floor at the very top of my house in an airy room but the smoke smell is moving down through the rest of the house.
I love the bag and don't want to return it but I don't want it anywhere near me right now . . . I can't imagine carrying it!
Should I return or persist with trying to get rid of the smoke smell?  The seller offers returns within 14 days.
Thanks


----------



## sooyeonie

stylemechanel said:


> sooyeonie,
> You are a inspiration and I am grateful that you showed many of us that we can fight eBay and win. I am truly sorry for the stress and grief you had to endure. I am most grateful that you preserved and showed us a valuable lesson. Thank you. I will remember this in the future.



I really appreciate your kind words!!! I was really feeling like there was no justice in the world... Over a wallet I know! But these people were calling me a liar and I just couldn't believe this buyer could get away with all this and ebay! Ugh! I'm so done with them!!!


----------



## sooyeonie

BeenBurned said:


> When ebay does this, they stick it to sellers in the form of higher fees since "someone" has to pay for ebay's generosity. And the message it sends to scamming buyers is "don't worry. You can get away with it."  :censor:



Yes that's what I think too... Sends a message to this buyer... If you want something for free, just try to scam a seller who doesn't know much... Someone who Doesn't do much business and you'll get away with it! Ugh! I hate that she has my wallet ... I would rather not have sold it in the first place!


----------



## christinag

Straight-Laced said:


> I love the bag and don't want to return it but I don't want it anywhere near me right now . . . I can't imagine carrying it!
> Should I return or persist with trying to get rid of the smoke smell?  The seller offers returns within 14 days.
> Thanks



I had this experience with an immaculate vintage Dooney & Bourke bag I purchased -- I know, not a Chanel, but still was a beauty, and pristine -- except it reeked of ciggie smoke to a level that I have never experienced. 

I tried everything within my power to get the stench out - I even own an ozonator, like car detailers use to remove odors from cars - and that barely made a dent in the smoke smell.

After using the ozonator, I used Mary Ellen Products Atmosklear Odor Eliminator (another product recommended by car detailers - they deal with smokey & other smells on leather a lot). It did a very good job of getting the rest of the smoke smell out.. but - you have to spray it on where ever the smell is - and do it a few times - so I would not recommend it for any fragile leather or fabric where colors might run.

I also have used Lovin My Bags 'Bag Candies' in the past, which are often recommended by forum users - they do a decent job of killing moderate levels of smoke smell, but IMHO they kinda make the purse smell strongly of Bag Candies, and I'm not a fan of that smell - but - that's my opinion   They also did not make much of a dent in the reek of my extremely "smoked" Dooney!

So - with all that said - I'd be of a mind to return the bag - in my experience, it's really hard to get rid of that level of smoke smell - I still get some whiffs of smoke from the bag I described above on a warm, damp day - and it annoys the !!@@##@ out of me!


----------



## Straight-Laced

christinag said:


> I had this experience with an immaculate vintage Dooney & Bourke bag I purchased -- I know, not a Chanel, but still was a beauty, and pristine -- except it reeked of ciggie smoke to a level that I have never experienced.
> 
> I tried everything within my power to get the stench out - I even own an ozonator, like car detailers use to remove odors from cars - and that barely made a dent in the smoke smell.
> 
> After using the ozonator, I used Mary Ellen Products Atmosklear Odor Eliminator (another product recommended by car detailers - they deal with smokey & other smells on leather a lot). It did a very good job of getting the rest of the smoke smell out.. but - you have to spray it on where ever the smell is - and do it a few times - so I would not recommend it for any fragile leather or fabric where colors might run.
> 
> I also have used Lovin My Bags 'Bag Candies' in the past, which are often recommended by forum users - they do a decent job of killing moderate levels of smoke smell, but IMHO they kinda make the purse smell strongly of Bag Candies, and I'm not a fan of that smell - but - that's my opinion   They also did not make much of a dent in the reek of my extremely "smoked" Dooney!
> 
> So - with all that said - I'd be of a mind to return the bag - in my experience, it's really hard to get rid of that level of smoke smell - I still get some whiffs of smoke from the bag I described above on a warm, damp day - and it annoys the !!@@##@ out of me!



Thank you so much for your helpful reply from experience!
My Chanel bag sounds like it's in a similar smoked condition to your D & B when it first came home.  I don't think the smoke smell will ever leave this bag entirely either.  I have to decide whether I can tolerate some permanent smoke in the bag or if it will forever annoy the %%$#!! out of me too! 
Thanks again for your advice - I'll make a final decision on its future tomorrow.


----------



## seltzer92

i have 2 paypal accounts. one of them is attached to a closed down bank account. 

unfortunately, i have over a grand sitting in there and i can't move it anywhere because i have reached my "sending limit" as it is not attached to a bank account anymore. 

i want to have access to this $ but i dont want to open another bank account. 

should i get a prepaid visa card at CVS or another pharmacy and attach it to this account? ideally, i'd like to transfer the money over to my other paypal address (fees be damned).


----------



## christinag

Is there a way to issue a coupon code or discount to a buyer on eBay?


----------



## kumarlabels

You cannot make an offer on an active auction. You can not make an offer on a listing with Buy It Now but no Best Offer option.

Sellers don't really care why you aren't bidding on an auction.

BIN remains on an auction, usually until the biudding is about halfway between the starting bid and BIN price. Sometimes this varies depending on the catefory.


----------



## duna

I listed a Hermès shawl on ebay and the auction ended on June 7th, 1 person placed 2 bids and won the auction. The same day she sent a message saying she had instructed her bank to transfer the funds to Paypal. I waited 1 week, and since I hadn't heard from her, I messaged her saying that I still hadn't received payment, and if she could update me. I didn't recieve ANY answer, so on June 15th Ebay opened a case for non paying bidder. Still no comunication from the bidder. I closed the case today, and the buyer sent me a message saying that she'd had "problems"(?) and that she can now pay me, because she still wants the shawl. She also added that she received an unpayed strike from Ebay.

This buyer has 71 100% positive feedback, but her feedback is private, so I couldn't check it. I did check here on the non paying bidders' list,* and she is on it!*

This is the first time this happens to me, so I'm rather clueless on how things work. I would like to send her a message saying that the shawl is not available anymore, is that OK???? TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

duna said:


> I listed a Hermès shawl on ebay and the auction ended on June 7th, 1 person placed 2 bids and won the auction. The same day she sent a message saying she had instructed her bank to transfer the funds to Paypal. I waited 1 week, and since I hadn't heard from her, I messaged her saying that I still hadn't received payment, and if she could update me. I didn't recieve ANY answer, so on June 15th Ebay opened a case for non paying bidder. Still no comunication from the bidder. I closed the case today, and the buyer sent me a message saying that she'd had "problems"(?) and that she can now pay me, because she still wants the shawl. She also added that she received an unpayed strike from Ebay.
> 
> This buyer has 71 100% positive feedback, but her feedback is private, so I couldn't check it. I did check here on the non paying bidders' list,* and she is on it!*
> 
> This is the first time this happens to me, so I'm rather clueless on how things work. I would like to send her a message saying that the shawl is not available anymore, is that OK???? TIA


You gave her more than enough time to pay and not only did she not pay, but her communication is lacking. Do not remove the strike and if I were you, I wouldn't sell again to her either. 

Add her to your BBL (link below) and ignore her message. I can't think of a nice way to say, "you're blocked" so I wouldn't respond to her. 

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=uk`1d72f+ijehg6gpd


----------



## duna

BeenBurned said:


> You gave her more than enough time to pay and not only did she not pay, but her communication is lacking. Do not remove the strike and if I were you, I wouldn't sell again to her either.
> 
> Add her to your BBL (link below) and ignore her message. I can't think of a nice way to say, "you're blocked" so I wouldn't respond to her.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=uk`1d72f+ijehg6gpd



Thanks a lot for your help: I will certainly block her and not sell her the shawl; just one last question, she can't leave me negative feedback can she??


----------



## BeenBurned

duna said:


> Thanks a lot for your help: I will certainly block her and not sell her the shawl; just one last question, she can't leave me negative feedback can she??


A buyer who receives an NPB strike can't neg you. I believe the system is set up so if there's a strike, she's blocked from leaving feedback, but if by chance she is able, call ebay, tell them that she didn't pay, got a strike and you want the feedback removed.


----------



## duna

BeenBurned said:


> A buyer who receives an NPB strike can't neg you. I believe the system is set up so if there's a strike, she's blocked from leaving feedback, but if by chance she is able, call ebay, tell them that she didn't pay, got a strike and you want the feedback removed.



OK, thanks enormously


----------



## BeenBurned

duna said:


> OK, thanks enormously


You're welcome.


----------



## sleeping

Does anyone know what is current fee that ebay charge after the final selling price?


----------



## Hyacinth

Is anyone else getting the #&@?"}! LIVE WORLD website when they click on any of the Ebay Community or Discussion Groups links? I thought we were rid of those bozos?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Is anyone else getting the #&@?"}! LIVE WORLD website when they click on any of the Ebay Community or Discussion Groups links? I thought we were rid of those bozos?


**** Wildly raising hand! **


----------



## noshoepolish

I can't get to the Boards.  They are revamping them and it's a possibility they will be unavailable at times during the changeover.  The abroad ones were down a week or so.



Hyacinth said:


> Is anyone else getting the #&@?"}! LIVE WORLD website when they click on any of the Ebay Community or Discussion Groups links? I thought we were rid of those bozos?


----------



## BeenBurned

And on July 1 until the update is complete, they'll only be available for "read only."


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> And on July 1 until the update is complete, they'll only be available for "read only."



I'd settle even for Read Only over bloody LiveWorld! :censor:


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I'd settle even for Read Only over bloody LiveWorld! :censor:


It's back -- at least temporarily.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> It's back -- at least temporarily.



The boards are all "Read Only" now, you can't log in or post.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> The boards are all "Read Only" now, you can't log in or post.


That wasn't supposed to start till July 1. They lied to us!


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> That wasn't supposed to start till July 1. *They lied to us!*



Imagine that!


----------



## josepmariosep

hello, i had bought a givenchy backpack from mrporters.com, i was very happy for my purchase but when i had received the item it did *not* come with a dust bag. I called immediately complaining that it did not come with a dust back, unfortunately they could not find the dust bag so they offered me a mrporters dustbag. when i got a package from them, it was a small mrporters box, surely i thought my dust bag was in there but the box was empty, so i called again about it, its been a 2 week battle with the customer service asking for a mrporters dust bag. Im comtemplating if i should just return the bag or just look for a givenchy dust bag. please sombody help!!!!!!


----------



## kumarlabels

plz don't buy in online


----------



## BeenBurned

kumarlabels said:


> plz don't buy in online


???????


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> ???????


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/do-you-prefer-shopping-online-807233-9.html#post24865236
Post #126


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/do-you-prefer-shopping-online-807233-9.html#post24865236
> Post #126





kumarlabels said:


> i prefer online shoping





kumarlabels said:


> plz don't buy in online


Now I'm even more confused by the contradiction!


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> Now I'm even more confused by the contradiction!



Please don't shop on an incline.


----------



## Bratty1919

christinag said:


> Please don't shop on an incline.



Yes- bad for one's budget


----------



## uadjit

Bratty1919 said:


> Yes- bad for one's budget



But great for your gluts!


----------



## Bratty1919

uadjit said:


> But great for your gluts!



Mine are just fine, thanks


----------



## christinag

uadjit said:


> But great for your gluts!



Hahahaha...


----------



## nitebags

josepmariosep said:


> hello, i had bought a givenchy backpack from mrporters.com, i was very happy for my purchase but when i had received the item it did *not* come with a dust bag. I called immediately complaining that it did not come with a dust back, unfortunately they could not find the dust bag so they offered me a mrporters dustbag. when i got a package from them, it was a small mrporters box, surely i thought my dust bag was in there but the box was empty, so i called again about it, its been a 2 week battle with the customer service asking for a mrporters dust bag. Im comtemplating if i should just return the bag or just look for a givenchy dust bag. please sombody help!!!!!!



It IS really very annoying. I am an eBayer but had luck so far with each purchase (touch wood) most probably they have an enemy in their support-packiging staff  Can't think of any other answer for this riddle, I still sympathize with you.


----------



## christinag

PayPal investigation of a transaction.
Any sellers ever run into this? 

I sold a (not very pricey) vintage bag a day or two ago - had it ready to ship & rec'd an email from PayPal saying that the transaction was 'under investigation' and I 'should not ship until the investigation is completed'.
It's been 48 hours +\- & I haven't heard anything. I typically ship within 24 hours -- so I am getting antsy with the item sitting unshipped this long.

I don't know if I should notify the buyer or cancel the sale or what..

Anyone ever run into this 'transaction under investigation' thing? Any clues or thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> PayPal investigation of a transaction.
> Any sellers ever run into this?
> 
> I sold a (not very pricey) vintage bag a day or two ago - had it ready to ship & rec'd an email from PayPal saying that the transaction was 'under investigation' and I 'should not ship until the investigation is completed'.
> It's been 48 hours +\- & I haven't heard anything. I typically ship within 24 hours -- so I am getting antsy with the item sitting unshipped this long.
> 
> I don't know if I should notify the buyer or cancel the sale or what..
> 
> Anyone ever run into this 'transaction under investigation' thing? Any clues or thoughts much appreciated!


I've had it happen a few times and usually it's something in the buyer's history that raises a red flag. *Note that EACH time, they've cleared the payment and the transactions have gone smoothly*.

If you look at your buyer's bidding history, you might see a sudden spike in activity (as compared to previous history) or it could be a newbie without a history who is buying expensive item(s). 

They're doing this for your protection.

What I've done in these instances is send a note to the buyer thanking them for the prompt payment but letting them know that PP is doing some type of investigation and until they complete it, you aren't able to ship. Once you get the green light from PP, you can ship.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> I've had it happen a few times and usually it's something in the buyer's history that raises a red flag. *Note that EACH time, they've cleared the payment and the transactions have gone smoothly*.
> 
> If you look at your buyer's bidding history, you might see a sudden spike in activity (as compared to previous history) or it could be a newbie without a history who is buying expensive item(s).
> 
> They're doing this for your protection.
> 
> What I've done in these instances is send a note to the buyer thanking them for the prompt payment but letting them know that PP is doing some type of investigation and until they complete it, you aren't able to ship. Once you get the green light from PP, you can ship.



Thanks so much BB, I so appreciate the info -  I will send a note as you suggest, was thinking that would be the right thing to do.

The person has 100% feedback - but looks like they have only had their eBay account a month or so - and all purchases are in the last 2 weeks. Otherwise, everything seems pretty normal - so I'm hoping it's just a new eBayer having a bit of a spree


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Thanks so much BB, I so appreciate the info -  I will send a note as you suggest, was thinking that would be the right thing to do.
> 
> The person has 100% feedback - but looks like they have only had their eBay account a month or so - and all purchases are in the last 2 weeks. Otherwise, everything seems pretty normal - so I'm hoping it's just a new eBayer having a bit of a spree


A new account with a lot of purchases within a short time will certainly get PP's attention. They're probably verifying that the c.c. used isn't stolen.

As for the 100% feedback, that doesn't mean anything. All buyers have 100%.


----------



## uadjit

A few people I know have been subject to this verification the first time they try to pay via PP on a mobile device,too. It has been fine every time it has happened when someone was purchasing from me. I've never had anyone actually fail the authentication or do anything troublesome later on, for that matter.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> As for the 100% feedback, that doesn't mean anything. All buyers have 100%.



LOL! Doh I knew that ! I meant 'good feedback' - blonde moment.. tho I know 'good' feedback doesn't mean much on the buyer side, you can sometimes find some snark, warnings etc in the comments.


----------



## Raqy

christinag said:


> LOL! Doh I knew that ! I meant 'good feedback' - blonde moment.. tho I know 'good' feedback doesn't mean much on the buyer side, you can sometimes find some snark, warnings etc in the comments.


Unless a person blocks you from seeing the feedback.  I have had a person asking about one of my auctions and that person has 100% pos feedback, however, no feedback in the last 6 mos and has had their prior feedback blocked or private.  I had never seen that before.  Of course I don't sell all the time either.


----------



## christinag

Raqy said:


> Unless a person blocks you from seeing the feedback.  I have had a person asking about one of my auctions and that person has 100% pos feedback, however, no feedback in the last 6 mos and has had their prior feedback blocked or private.  I had never seen that before.  Of course I don't sell all the time either.



Interesting! I've never seen that either!


----------



## Raqy

christinag said:


> Interesting! I've never seen that either!



The person was kinda snarky in the emails so I blocked her/him.  I just got an odd vibe from them, and the feedback thing didn't help.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> I've had it happen a few times and usually it's something in the buyer's history that raises a red flag. *Note that EACH time, they've cleared the payment and the transactions have gone smoothly*.
> 
> If you look at your buyer's bidding history, you might see a sudden spike in activity (as compared to previous history) or it could be a newbie without a history who is buying expensive item(s).
> 
> They're doing this for your protection.
> 
> What I've done in these instances is send a note to the buyer thanking them for the prompt payment but letting them know that PP is doing some type of investigation and until they complete it, you aren't able to ship. Once you get the green light from PP, you can ship.



Dragging this one up again.. this still hasn't been 'cleared' by PayPal. Should I just keep sitting tight -- or do I refund.. or (eek) call PayPal?

I swear I've had more 'interesting' transactions in the last 30 days than I've had in my entire (13++ year) history of eBaying, the planets must be out of alignment or something


----------



## emorygirl

I was wondering if I could get some input from more experienced sellers than I. I've heard both good and bad things about 99 cent auctions - some people say that they start bidding wars and you can end up getting more money, others say that there is too high of a risk involved. Would it be a better idea to use a 99 cent auction for an in-demand item or to encourage some bidding for an item that is more difficult to sell? Or do you think that 99 cents auctions shouldn't be used at all?


----------



## BeenBurned

emorygirl said:


> I was wondering if I could get some input from more experienced sellers than I. I've heard both good and bad things about 99 cent auctions - some people say that they start bidding wars and you can end up getting more money, others say that there is too high of a risk involved. Would it be a better idea to use a 99 cent auction for an in-demand item or to encourage some bidding for an item that is more difficult to sell? Or do you think that 99 cents auctions shouldn't be used at all?


In the olden days of ebay, 99-cent listings did well. In the current economy and with so many of the same items available, I wouldn't recommend a 99 cent auction unless you're comfortable in letting it go at or near the starting price. 

JMHO but I don't recommend it.


----------



## uadjit

emorygirl said:


> I was wondering if I could get some input from more experienced sellers than I. I've heard both good and bad things about 99 cent auctions - some people say that they start bidding wars and you can end up getting more money, others say that there is too high of a risk involved. Would it be a better idea to use a 99 cent auction for an in-demand item or to encourage some bidding for an item that is more difficult to sell? Or do you think that 99 cents auctions shouldn't be used at all?



There's no point in 99 cent auctions anymore. It used to be that there was no listing fees for them but now all sellers get 50 free listings a month regardless of start price.

 And like BB says auctions aren't as likely to get bids in general as they used to be. It's a better idea, IMHO, to just start the bidding at the minimum you're willing to accept.


----------



## emorygirl

Thanks for both of your input! I also wanted to ask about buy it now pricing. How much higher than the starting price would you recommend making the buy it now price?


----------



## BeenBurned

emorygirl said:


> Thanks for both of your input! I also wanted to ask about buy it now pricing. How much higher than the starting price would you recommend making the buy it now price?


There was a time that you could set the BIN at any amount over the starting price. Recently, ebay changed the policy to require the BIN be at least 30% higher than the starting price. IMO, that's huge! With such a large amount between starting price and BIN, I think a better way to list is BIN with a best offer option. 

If you do the b.o. option, you can set minimum (auto-decline) and auto-accept amounts.


----------



## whateve

I bought an item on ebay. Today I got a message from the seller. She got the address labels mixed up so I'm getting the wrong package. She wants me to refuse delivery. 

What I'm worried about is that if I do that, the tracking may show it was delivered. I could be out both my purchase and my money. What should I do to protect myself?


----------



## grigio

whateve said:


> I bought an item on ebay. Today I got a message from the seller. She got the address labels mixed up so I'm getting the wrong package. She wants me to refuse delivery.
> 
> What I'm worried about is that if I do that, the tracking may show it was delivered. I could be out both my purchase and my money. What should I do to protect myself?


You should refuse the delivery as she asked. Make sure when she told you to do this because of her mistake,  that it was an email through Ebay. This way you have proof if there are any problems.


----------



## noshoepolish

Make sure she knows that RTS or a package recall can take about 15 days or longer to get back to her.  That also means your item is going to take quite some time to get to you.  One thing I would not do is agree to send it to the other buyer because you can end up the creek without a paddle...



whateve said:


> I bought an item on ebay. Today I got a message from the seller. She got the address labels mixed up so I'm getting the wrong package. She wants me to refuse delivery.
> 
> What I'm worried about is that if I do that, the tracking may show it was delivered. I could be out both my purchase and my money. What should I do to protect myself?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I bought an item on ebay. Today I got a message from the seller. She got the address labels mixed up so I'm getting the wrong package. She wants me to refuse delivery.
> 
> What I'm worried about is that if I do that, the tracking may show it was delivered. I could be out both my purchase and my money. What should I do to protect myself?





grigio said:


> You should refuse the delivery as she asked. Make sure when she told you to do this because of her mistake,  that it was an email through Ebay. This way you have proof if there are any problems.





noshoepolish said:


> Make sure she knows that RTS or a package recall can take about 15 days or longer to get back to her.  That also means your item is going to take quite some time to get to you.  One thing I would not do is agree to send it to the other buyer because you can end up the creek without a paddle...


My concern is in the event of a less-than-honest seller. Should you refuse the package and tracking shows refused and the seller doesn't resend it, you'll be screwed because you'd "refused" it. 

I don't know how a recalled package shows on tracking but that might be the safer way to go.


----------



## whateve

grigio said:


> You should refuse the delivery as she asked. Make sure when she told you to do this because of her mistake,  that it was an email through Ebay. This way you have proof if there are any problems.





noshoepolish said:


> Make sure she knows that RTS or a package recall can take about 15 days or longer to get back to her.  That also means your item is going to take quite some time to get to you.  One thing I would not do is agree to send it to the other buyer because you can end up the creek without a paddle...





BeenBurned said:


> My concern is in the event of a less-than-honest seller. Should you refuse the package and tracking shows refused and the seller doesn't resend it, you'll be screwed because you'd "refused" it.
> 
> I don't know how a recalled package shows on tracking but that might be the safer way to go.


Thanks. I hope she gets it recalled. The tracking shows it is already on its way. My mailman leaves packages on my porch. How do I refuse it? Do I have to take it to the post office?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks. I hope she gets it recalled. The tracking shows it is already on its way. My mailman leaves packages on my porch. How do I refuse it? Do I have to take it to the post office?


If she wants to recall it, she needs to do that herself and quickly, i.e., before it gets delivered. 

If you decide to RTS, don't open it. Just cross out your address and use a sharpie and clearly mark the package as "Return to Sender."


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If she wants to recall it, she needs to do that herself and quickly, i.e., before it gets delivered.
> 
> If you decide to RTS, don't open it. Just cross out your address and use a sharpie and clearly mark the package as "Return to Sender."


Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

It will say "Customer Recall" or some such thing.



BeenBurned said:


> My concern is in the event of a less-than-honest seller. Should you refuse the package and tracking shows refused and the seller doesn't resend it, you'll be screwed because you'd "refused" it.
> 
> I don't know how a recalled package shows on tracking but that might be the safer way to go.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi guys, I just sold a pair of designer shoes on eBay and the buyer contacted me this morning to say she tried to pay via paypal but was having trouble. Parts of her exact words below, so im not sure whether she spoke to eBay or Paypal CS.

"I called customer service and they told me you need to ask eBay for an  invoice or something because it's a big amount. I'm ready to pay as soon  as possible. Thanks!"

I sent an invoice last night via eBay and re-sent another one in reply to her email and told her to follow the prompts to pay. But she came back with the below reply;

"Yeah  apparently I reached my limit so I had to create another account (women  huh?), could you send the invoice to the new account?"

She gave me an email address and im assuming she wants me to send the invoice via Paypal to request for money to her other email address which is not ebay related.

I told her I wasn't aware there would be limits and the only invoice I want to be sending is via eBay as I want seller protection incase anything goes wrong down the track.

Is there new policies in eBay that would limit someone? She has 7 feedback.

Her country of registration with eBay is a country that I excluded from my listing, but her shipping address is a place im willing to ship. Could that be an issue?

I mean people have their ebay accounts for years and could possibly move over time, so I didn't think country of registration really mattered that much.

Can anyone shed some light? Thank you in advance


----------



## whateve

Continuing my problem with seller who said she shipped me the wrong package:
The seller said she tried to stop the delivery of the package but I received it today. I couldn't refuse delivery on the spot because I wasn't home.  In an email she sent me a few days ago, she said, "If  you do not see the mail carrier, would you possibly bring it to your  post office?  Hopefully this will not happen. If it does I will refund  you the price for the purse and you will only have to pay for shipping. I  have not sent out your purse. I hope to do that tomorrow morning."
According to her latest message, she didn't send it. Today's message says, "If  tracking is correct, it looks like the package was delivered to you  today.  Were you able to refuse delivery?  Let me know what happened.   If you had to go to any trouble I will refund the purchase of the  handbag to you.  I have the correct handbag now and will be shipping it  out to you."
On further reflection, I have decided that if I am able to mark "Return  to Sender" and give it to my mailman, there is nothing to compel her to  send me my package, i.e. she could end up with my money and I would get  nothing. I also consider it a huge inconvenience if I have to go to the post office.
I don't want to extort money out of her, but I feel like either I need to receive the purse I ordered or a refund before I send this package back. Am I out of line?


----------



## PinkPeonies

whateve said:


> Continuing my problem with seller who said she shipped me the wrong package:
> The seller said she tried to stop the delivery of the package but I received it today. I couldn't refuse delivery on the spot because I wasn't home.  In an email she sent me a few days ago, she said, "If  you do not see the mail carrier, would you possibly bring it to your  post office?  Hopefully this will not happen. If it does I will refund  you the price for the purse and you will only have to pay for shipping. I  have not sent out your purse. I hope to do that tomorrow morning."
> According to her latest message, she didn't send it. Today's message says, "If  tracking is correct, it looks like the package was delivered to you  today.  Were you able to refuse delivery?  Let me know what happened.   If you had to go to any trouble I will refund the purchase of the  handbag to you.  I have the correct handbag now and will be shipping it  out to you."
> On further reflection, I have decided that if I am able to mark "Return  to Sender" and give it to my mailman, there is nothing to compel her to  send me my package, i.e. she could end up with my money and I would get  nothing. I also consider it a huge inconvenience if I have to go to the post office.
> I don't want to extort money out of her, but I feel like either I need to receive the purse I ordered or a refund before I send this package back. Am I out of line?



I would be quite uncomfortable too.

She did state that if you had to go to any trouble, she will refund the cost of the handbag back to you.

I would personally ask her for a refund first and then send the package back to her and once you receive the correct item you paid for, send her back the money she refunded.

That's just what I would do.


----------



## whateve

PinkPeonies said:


> I would be quite uncomfortable too.
> 
> She did state that if you had to go to any trouble, she will refund the cost of the handbag back to you.
> 
> I would personally ask her for a refund first and then send the package back to her and once you receive the correct item you paid for, send her back the money she refunded.
> 
> That's just what I would do.


Thanks! You confirmed my feelings.


----------



## noshoepolish

You do have your ebay messages to fall back on.  A compromise would be to tell her to give you the new DC and once it is on it's way you will mark the package RTS and take it to your PO.  Tell her to put the new DC into eBay and PP.





whateve said:


> Continuing my problem with seller who said she shipped me the wrong package:
> The seller said she tried to stop the delivery of the package but I received it today. I couldn't refuse delivery on the spot because I wasn't home.  In an email she sent me a few days ago, she said, "If  you do not see the mail carrier, would you possibly bring it to your  post office?  Hopefully this will not happen. If it does I will refund  you the price for the purse and you will only have to pay for shipping. I  have not sent out your purse. I hope to do that tomorrow morning."
> According to her latest message, she didn't send it. Today's message says, "If  tracking is correct, it looks like the package was delivered to you  today.  Were you able to refuse delivery?  Let me know what happened.   If you had to go to any trouble I will refund the purchase of the  handbag to you.  I have the correct handbag now and will be shipping it  out to you."
> On further reflection, I have decided that if I am able to mark "Return  to Sender" and give it to my mailman, there is nothing to compel her to  send me my package, i.e. she could end up with my money and I would get  nothing. I also consider it a huge inconvenience if I have to go to the post office.
> I don't want to extort money out of her, but I feel like either I need to receive the purse I ordered or a refund before I send this package back. Am I out of line?


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> You do have your ebay messages to fall back on.  A compromise would be to tell her to give you the new DC and once it is on it's way you will mark the package RTS and take it to your PO.  Tell her to put the new DC into eBay and PP.


Thank you! I think if she puts the new DC into ebay that should protect me if I don't receive it.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

When do people usually bid on items? I'm selling my CLs and there's 5 hours left and 4 watchers. What does that mean? Do you think I'll get a bite? Or will I probably have to re-list? Thanks  ebay noob here...


----------



## uadjit

LouboutinHottie said:


> When do people usually bid on items? I'm selling my CLs and there's 5 hours left and 4 watchers. What does that mean? Do you think I'll get a bite? Or will I probably have to re-list? Thanks  ebay noob here...



No way to tell until the auction ends. Most people do wait until the last seconds to bid. Good luck!


----------



## tannedsilk

Has anyone sent an item overseas to an APO address like this?

xxxxxxxxxx
Frankfurt, Germany
DPO, AE 09xxx

I think it's military which I thought shipped at domestic rates but apparently not.  Any advise on how to ship this?  TIA


----------



## SarahNicole1984

Strange, I was always told apo was the same pricing as domestic as well, and the usps website seems to agree. I've only shipped to an apo once, I used a flat-rate box and while I did have to fill out a customs form, I remember the price being the same.


----------



## tannedsilk

SarahNicole1984 said:


> Strange, I was always told apo was the same pricing as domestic as well, and the usps website seems to agree. I've only shipped to an apo once, I used a flat-rate box and while I did have to fill out a customs form, I remember the price being the same.



Thanks, I'm beginning to think the lady at the PO had no clue what she was doing.  I'll try a different one.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## BeenBurned

tannedsilk said:


> Has anyone sent an item overseas to an APO address like this?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> Frankfurt, Germany
> DPO, AE 09xxx
> 
> I think it's military which I thought shipped at domestic rates but apparently not.  Any advise on how to ship this?  TIA





SarahNicole1984 said:


> Strange, I was always told apo was the same pricing as domestic as well, and the usps website seems to agree. I've only shipped to an apo once, I used a flat-rate box and while I did have to fill out a customs form, I remember the price being the same.





tannedsilk said:


> Thanks, I'm beginning to think the lady at the PO had no clue what she was doing.  I'll try a different one.  Thanks for responding.




I've shipped to APO more than once but each time, they've been US  addresses and zip codes:

CMR XXX BOX xxx
APO, AE 
09630
United States

PSC X Box XXX
APO, AE 
09012-XXXX
United States


----------



## tannedsilk

SarahNicole1984 said:


> Strange, I was always told apo was the same pricing as domestic as well, and the usps website seems to agree. I've only shipped to an apo once, I used a flat-rate box and while I did have to fill out a customs form, I remember the price being the same.





BeenBurned said:


> I've shipped to APO more than once but each time, they've been US  addresses and zip codes:
> 
> CMR XXX BOX xxx
> APO, AE
> 09630
> United States
> 
> PSC X Box XXX
> APO, AE
> 09012-XXXX
> United States




Thanks BB, it should have been charged at domestic rates.  I was able mail it this morning in a FRB.  It did need a customs form, but it was charged at domestic rates.

As usual thanks for your assistance


----------



## BeenBurned

tannedsilk said:


> Thanks BB, it should have been charged at domestic rates.  I was able mail it this morning in a FRB.  It did need a customs form, but it was charged at domestic rates.
> 
> As usual thanks for your assistance


Yes, I was charged domestic rates. I'd never seen non-US addresses, though.


----------



## Maegspencer

Hi guys, 

I have been watching and bidding on a bag on eBay since yesterday and tonight I sent the seller a message with a general question about the item for sale, she responded almost immediately and was extremely helpful but then less than twenty minutes later she ended the listing (which did have a buy it now option AND was not set for an auction end until Saturday night) so I assumed someone paid the BIN price but when I searched for a similar bag again, I saw that she had relisted the item with the same price and end date but without a BIN option. 

Sorry for the long winded post but I then tried to bid on the new listing and it wouldn't let me! Has this happened to anyone before or does someone know a reasoning?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Maegspencer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been watching and bidding on a bag on eBay since yesterday and tonight I sent the seller a message with a general question about the item for sale, she responded almost immediately and was extremely helpful but then less than twenty minutes later she ended the listing (which did have a buy it now option AND was not set for an auction end until Saturday night) so I assumed someone paid the BIN price but when I searched for a similar bag again, I saw that she had relisted the item with the same price and end date but without a BIN option.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded post but I then tried to bid on the new listing and it wouldn't let me! Has this happened to anyone before or does someone know a reasoning?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


It sounds like she blocked you. When you tried to bid, did you get a message something to the effect of "the seller has blocked you from bidding. Try contacting the seller for more information."

What was the question you asked? I'm curious if it was something innocuous or if it might have raised a red flag in her mind.


----------



## Maegspencer

BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like she blocked you. When you tried to bid, did you get a message something to the effect of "the seller has blocked you from bidding. Try contacting the seller for more information."
> 
> What was the question you asked? I'm curious if it was something innocuous or if it might have raised a red flag in her mind.


I asked if the Tory Burch bag she was selling came with the detachable T logo that I know they come with now, she told me it was an earlier version of the bag and that the zipper pulls were also slightly different and I responded to thank her. The message I received when I tried to bid stated that I was entering an invalid value such as zero, but I was finally able to bid, maybe she was just still in the process of resisting the purse? I still feel uneasy though about why she would end it because I asked? Maybe the bag is fake?


----------



## tannedsilk

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I was charged domestic rates. I'd never seen non-US addresses, though.



I think that was what confused the PO, it had the full german address and then the APO# and zip at the very end.  I guess this is todays 'learned something new' item.  Thanks again for your help


----------



## BeenBurned

Maegspencer said:


> I asked if the Tory Burch bag she was selling came with the detachable T logo that I know they come with now, she told me it was an earlier version of the bag and that the zipper pulls were also slightly different and I responded to thank her. The message I received when I tried to bid stated that I was entering an invalid value such as zero, but I was finally able to bid, maybe she was just still in the process of resisting the purse? I still feel uneasy though about why she would end it because I asked? Maybe the bag is fake?


No idea what was going on. It's strange that  she'd relist without the BIN. 


tannedsilk said:


> I think that was what confused the PO, it had the full german address and then the APO# and zip at the very end.  I guess this is todays 'learned something new' item.  Thanks again for your help


You're welcome.


----------



## tnguye78

I purchased an item 7/6, 7/7 seller put a tracking number up.. Never updated. As in it never shipped. So on 7/11 I messaged seller about his tracking number and if my item has shipped. All seller said was "Item shipped!". So I asked if his tracking was incorrect, and he once again replied "Item Shipped!!!"

Ok.. I give him time. Fast Forward 7/18, I message again because tracking never became updated. Would it be ok to NOW open an INR? He has not yet replied to me and I was waiting for his reply before opening a case.
 I really wanted  my purchase and I got it for a really good deal.. So do I wait ?


----------



## BeenBurned

tnguye78 said:


> I purchased an item 7/6, 7/7 seller put a tracking number up.. Never updated. As in it never shipped. So on 7/11 I messaged seller about his tracking number and if my item has shipped. All seller said was "Item shipped!". So I asked if his tracking was incorrect, and he once again replied "Item Shipped!!!"
> 
> Ok.. I give him time. Fast Forward 7/18, I message again because tracking never became updated. Would it be ok to NOW open an INR? He has not yet replied to me and I was waiting for his reply before opening a case.
> I really wanted  my purchase and I got it for a really good deal.. So do I wait ?


Yes, open INR. Without proof of delivery, you'll win the dispute.

If it was an auction listing, it's possible that the seller was unhappy with  the selling price and decided not to send it.


----------



## noshoepolish

tnguye78 said:


> I purchased an item 7/6, 7/7 seller put a tracking number up.. Never updated. As in it never shipped. So on 7/11 I messaged seller about his tracking number and if my item has shipped. All seller said was "Item shipped!". So I asked if his tracking was incorrect, and he once again replied "Item Shipped!!!"
> 
> Ok.. I give him time. Fast Forward 7/18, I message again because tracking never became updated. Would it be ok to NOW open an INR? He has not yet replied to me and I was waiting for his reply before opening a case.
> I really wanted  my purchase and I got it for a really good deal.. So do I wait ?



Where is it coming from and going to?  What method of shipping?


----------



## tnguye78

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, open INR. Without proof of delivery, you'll win the dispute.
> 
> If it was an auction listing, it's possible that the seller was unhappy with  the selling price and decided not to send it.



Is that possible? He gave me a tracking number... Wouldn't he just refund me?



noshoepolish said:


> Where is it coming from and going to?  What method of shipping?



Tracking shows it is UPS. He is in CA and I am in LA. Nothing over seas that would take that long.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> I've had it happen a few times and usually it's something in the buyer's history that raises a red flag. *Note that EACH time, they've cleared the payment and the transactions have gone smoothly*.
> 
> If you look at your buyer's bidding history, you might see a sudden spike in activity (as compared to previous history) or it could be a newbie without a history who is buying expensive item(s).
> 
> They're doing this for your protection.
> 
> What I've done in these instances is send a note to the buyer thanking them for the prompt payment but letting them know that PP is doing some type of investigation and until they complete it, you aren't able to ship. Once you get the green light from PP, you can ship.



Update, for whatever its worth (education/info) This transaction ended up getting reversed/cancelled by PayPal - after 2 weeks. They didn't explain exactly why, but gave the general vibe that it was someone using a PayPal account that wasn't theirs.
What I find strange is that this entity still seems to be buying on eBay?!


----------



## noshoepolish

USPS Parcel Select could take that long.  Not sure about UPS though.




tnguye78 said:


> Is that possible? He gave me a tracking number... Wouldn't he just refund me?
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking shows it is UPS. He is in CA and I am in LA. Nothing over seas that would take that long.


----------



## Redsoleshines

Need some help, I would like to buy a Birkin 35 in Menthe Togo and I find I reseller who have it available. She told me she need I make the payment before she send the bag, I understand but I asked two or three times from what city comes the bag and asked her some pictures but she doesn't wanna tell me anything... Should I trust? The bag price is an important amount... Any advice with resellers?


----------



## Angelil

I have recently sold a designer bag for which I accepted a Best Offer and the seller still hasn't paid after many hours! How long should I wait before I report it and what will happen to them afterwards? Will Ebay place a restriction on their account and more importantly can I leave them negative feedback? I am sorry for all the questions! I am very new to this!


----------



## BeenBurned

Redsoleshines said:


> Need some help, I would like to buy a Birkin 35 in Menthe Togo and I find I reseller who have it available. She told me she need I make the payment before she send the bag, I understand but I asked two or three times from what city comes the bag and asked her some pictures but she doesn't wanna tell me anything... Should I trust? The bag price is an important amount... Any advice with resellers?


I'll comment separately on the various points.

1. Payment is always made before the seller sends the item. That's normal.
2. Her listing should state the country (and sometimes city/state for US) where she's located/registered. I'm not sure I understand why you need to know the specific city in the event it's not stated in the listing
3. If she won't send requested pictures, *hit the back button!*! There's no reason why an honest seller wouldn't comply  with a legitimate request  for more pictures.

And an additional suggestion I'll make is in relation to her refusal to send more pictures. I recommend doing a bit of research and an image search to verify  that the pictures are the seller's own pics of the actual item. Sometimes sellers who steal pictures from other sources aren't  able (and obviously aren't willing) to send their own pictures, either because they don't have the item or because their own pictures might reveal that the item is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Angelil said:


> I have recently sold a designer bag for which I accepted a Best Offer and the seller still hasn't paid after many hours! How long should I wait before I report it and what will happen to them afterwards? Will Ebay place a restriction on their account and more importantly can I leave them negative feedback? I am sorry for all the questions! I am very new to this!


You can file UID (unpaid item dispute) any time after 2 days following the end of the listing. The buyer will have 4 days in which to respond, either paying for it, explaining why they aren't paying or they might ignore the dispute. 

If they pay, you ship. If they don't pay, you can close the dispute after 4 days (from the time of opening the dispute.)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Redsoleshines said:


> Need some help, I would like to buy a Birkin 35 in Menthe Togo and I find I reseller who have it available. She told me she need I make the payment before she send the bag, I understand but I asked two or three times from what city comes the bag and asked her some pictures but she doesn't wanna tell me anything... Should I trust? The bag price is an important amount... Any advice with resellers?


 

    While it is expected to make the payment before the bag would be
    sent, if your seller is not complying with sending you additional
    pictures, I would not agree to complete the transaction.

     This is a significant amount of money and as the buyer you need
     some reassurances. Any seller or reseller that won't send pics or give
     details as to where the bag comes from is a red flag, IMO...

I might also consider having the bag authenticated here on the forum
if you can  do so..

Lots of Hermes knowledge about fakes/counterfeits


----------



## Redsoleshines

hotshot said:


> While it is expected to make the payment before the bag would be
> sent, if your seller is not complying with sending you additional
> pictures, I would not agree to complete the transaction.
> 
> This is a significant amount of money and as the buyer you need
> some reassurances. Any seller or reseller that won't send pics or give
> details as to where the bag comes from is a red flag, IMO...
> 
> I might also consider having the bag authenticated here on the forum
> if you can  do so..
> 
> Lots of Hermes knowledge about fakes/counterfeits





BeenBurned said:


> I'll comment separately on the various points.
> 
> 1. Payment is always made before the seller sends the item. That's normal.
> 2. Her listing should state the country (and sometimes city/state for US) where she's located/registered. I'm not sure I understand why you need to know the specific city in the event it's not stated in the listing
> 3. If she won't send requested pictures, *hit the back button!*! There's no reason why an honest seller wouldn't comply  with a legitimate request  for more pictures.
> 
> And an additional suggestion I'll make is in relation to her refusal to send more pictures. I recommend doing a bit of research and an image search to verify  that the pictures are the seller's own pics of the actual item. Sometimes sellers who steal pictures from other sources aren't  able (and obviously aren't willing) to send their own pictures, either because they don't have the item or because their own pictures might reveal that the item is fake.



Thank you so much *hotshot* and *BeenBurned* for your fast reply.

It is annoying me because I really want the bag. She have a lot of stuff, many Birkin bags even with DHW. I found the reseller through instagram (@hh_fashionhunter) and she ask me 13500Euro for a Birkin 35, then I asked her where is she to travel and pick up the bag and make the payment in this moment and she tell me they only accept bank transfer... if you are a reseller I don't understand this behavior


----------



## BeenBurned

Redsoleshines said:


> Thank you so much *hotshot* and *BeenBurned* for your fast reply.
> 
> It is annoying me because I really want the bag. She have a lot of stuff, many Birkin bags even with DHW. I found the reseller through instagram (@hh_fashionhunter) and she ask me 13500Euro for a Birkin 35, then *I asked her where is she to travel and pick up the bag and make the payment in this moment and she tell me they only accept bank transfer... if you are a reseller I don't understand this behavior*


The behavior is very understandable. She wants a bank transfer because it's a scam and once she has the cash, it'll be gone from you forever!

I looked at the Instagram site and I venture to say that there's no way a legitimate seller has that many genuine Hermes bags. Also, note that they're a brand new user, having opened their 5thvillage.me site on May 27, 2013 -- less than 2 months ago.

Keep in mind: *If it seems too good to be true, it IS too good to be true. 
*


----------



## kenzibray

I had a buyer win an auction and when I went to check their feedback I noticed they were located in Europe. I'm in the US. Istated in the description no international shipping and I thought I had it blocked where they couldn't even bid ... How do I go about canceling the sale or offering second chance offers ?


----------



## colourful_belle

Redsoleshines said:


> Need some help, I would like to buy a Birkin 35 in Menthe Togo and I find I reseller who have it available. She told me she need I make the payment before she send the bag, I understand but I asked two or three times from what city comes the bag and asked her some pictures but she doesn't wanna tell me anything... Should I trust? The bag price is an important amount... Any advice with resellers?





Redsoleshines said:


> Thank you so much *hotshot* and *BeenBurned* for your fast reply.
> 
> It is annoying me because I really want the bag. She have a lot of stuff, many Birkin bags even with DHW. I found the reseller through instagram (@hh_fashionhunter) and she ask me 13500Euro for a Birkin 35, then I asked her where is she to travel and pick up the bag and make the payment in this moment and she tell me they only accept bank transfer... if you are a reseller I don't understand this behavior



ITA with Been Burned.  I noticed that the pictures of the Chanel and Prada bags are taken inside the boutique.   How can anyone be sure that the actual bags are in the seller's possession. Furthermore, none of the bags on that site have adequate pictures for authentication purposes.  

Are you seriously considering paying 13500 Euros by bank transfer for a Hermes bag without the seller answering your questions or seeing the necessary authentication pictures and with no recourse if turns out to be fake?


----------



## nitebags

kenzibray said:


> I had a buyer win an auction and when I went to check their feedback I noticed they were located in Europe. I'm in the US. Istated in the description no international shipping and I thought I had it blocked where they couldn't even bid ... How do I go about canceling the sale or offering second chance offers ?


You may agree with the buyer and cancel the transaction - though you would be surprised how safe and cheap it is to ship overseas. Funny I ship regularly US - Europe and sometimes Standard Mail is faster than national mail.


----------



## Bratty1919

nitebags said:


> You may agree with the buyer and cancel the transaction - though* you would be surprised how safe and cheap it is to ship overseas*. Funny I ship regularly US - Europe and sometimes Standard Mail is faster than national mail.



Not in my experience!


----------



## BeenBurned

nitebags said:


> You may agree with the buyer and cancel the transaction - though *you would be surprised how safe and cheap it is to ship overseas. *Funny I ship regularly US - Europe and sometimes Standard Mail is faster than national mail.





Bratty1919 said:


> Not in my experience!


Trackable mail is NOT cheap!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Redsoleshines said:


> Thank you so much *hotshot* and *BeenBurned* for your fast reply.
> 
> It is annoying me because I really want the bag. She have a lot of stuff, many Birkin bags even with DHW. I found the reseller through instagram (@hh_fashionhunter) and she ask me 13500Euro for a Birkin 35, then I asked her where is she to travel and pick up the bag and make the payment in this moment and she tell me they only accept bank transfer... if you are a reseller I don't understand this behavior


 

Under no circumstances would I complete this transaction with a bank transfer.

You have NO RECOURSE whatsoever should something not be right...
& after looking there are q's that I'd be asking about several bags 

There are birkins in the marketplace from well respected & knowledgeable
re-sellers, you need to do some research..


----------



## Louise26

Didn't want to start a new thread for this... but I believe I'm about to be scammed. Any advice or reassurance would be great.

I've been trying to sell a pair of CLs that don't fit. I need the money. I listed them twice at auction and they didn't sell because the reserve wasn't met.

During the second auction, I had lady email me asking sizing, measurements, a zillion questions. Answered them. She replied that she wanted to complete the listing off ebay and to use the email address jessica....@yahoo.com to send the invoice. I said no, thank you. 

I listed them for a third auction a few days later with a BIN option at $165 as well. Instantly a new member with zero feedback sends me a message asking about sizing. Before I can answer she has already purchased the shoes!!!

And guess what.. it's the same jessica....@yahoo.com email address as the other account. Which means it's the same person. Didn't realize this until after I had shipped this morning.

Why would someone do that?

The first buyer had 300+ feedback and a long account history. 

I shipped them in a flat rate box w/ confirmation.. Do you think I should contact ebay now and let them know that I think something might be up? Or wait and see if the transaction ends up being smooth?


----------



## Bratty1919

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread for this... but I believe I'm about to be scammed. Any advice or reassurance would be great.
> 
> I've been trying to sell a pair of CLs that don't fit. I need the money. I listed them twice at auction and they didn't sell because the reserve wasn't met.
> 
> During the second auction, I had lady email me asking sizing, measurements, a zillion questions. Answered them. She replied that she wanted to complete the listing off ebay and to use the email address jessica....@yahoo.com to send the invoice. I said no, thank you.
> 
> I listed them for a third auction a few days later with a BIN option at $165 as well. Instantly a new member with zero feedback sends me a message asking about sizing. Before I can answer she has already purchased the shoes!!!
> 
> And guess what.. it's the same jessica....@yahoo.com email address as the other account. Which means it's the same person. Didn't realize this until after I had shipped this morning.
> 
> Why would someone do that?
> 
> The first buyer had 300+ feedback and a long account history.
> 
> I shipped them in a flat rate box w/ confirmation.. Do you think I should contact ebay now and let them know that I think something might be up? Or wait and see if the transaction ends up being smooth?



Using the different account my be considered account interference by eBay. I'd call them and ask.


----------



## BeenBurned

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread for this... but I believe I'm about to be scammed. Any advice or reassurance would be great.
> 
> I've been trying to sell a pair of CLs that don't fit. I need the money. I listed them twice at auction and they didn't sell because the reserve wasn't met.
> 
> During the second auction, I had lady email me asking sizing, measurements, a zillion questions. Answered them. She replied that she wanted to complete the listing off ebay and to use the email address jessica....@yahoo.com to send the invoice. I said no, thank you.
> 
> I listed them for a third auction a few days later with a BIN option at $165 as well. Instantly a new member with zero feedback sends me a message asking about sizing. Before I can answer she has already purchased the shoes!!!
> 
> And guess what.. it's the same jessica....@yahoo.com email address as the other account. Which means it's the same person. Didn't realize this until after I had shipped this morning.
> 
> Why would someone do that?
> 
> The first buyer had 300+ feedback and a long account history.
> 
> I shipped them in a flat rate box w/ confirmation.. Do you think I should contact ebay now and let them know that I think something might be up? Or wait and see if the transaction ends up being smooth?





Bratty1919 said:


> Using the different account my be considered account interference by eBay. I'd call yhem and ask.



Did you add her to your BBL after you declined her offer to purchase  "off" ebay? Unless you blocked her and she circumvented the block by  using a new account, she didn't violate any policy.

I'm not sure why you suspect a scam just because she asked for an off ebay transaction. It sounds like once you declined, she backed off. 

In the paypal  payment, does the details page show "okay to ship?" Does it show as  "eligible" for seller protection or "partially eligible?"

Evidently,  you've already shipped them. You didn't need to use s.c. because of the price so as long as you have delivery confirmation, you're protected against INR. 

The only  "issue" might be what the seller protection shows.


----------



## Louise26

BeenBurned said:


> Did you add her to your BBL after you declined her offer to purchase  "off" ebay? Unless you blocked her and she circumvented the block by  using a new account, she didn't violate any policy.
> 
> I'm not sure why you suspect a scam just because she asked for an off ebay transaction. It sounds like once you declined, she backed off.
> 
> In the paypal  payment, does the details page show "okay to ship?" Does it show as  "eligible" for seller protection or "partially eligible?"
> 
> Evidently,  you've already shipped them. You didn't need to use s.c. because of the price so as long as you have delivery confirmation, you're protected against INR.
> 
> The only  "issue" might be what the seller protection shows.


 
The "off ebay" buyer created another account and bought them anyway. Each auction had a BIN option. I think that's what I'm worried about... She still could have BIN (same price on each auction) using her original account instead of creating another account and pretending to be someone else. 

It just seems shady. Who does that? I'm worried the scam will be "empty box" or at the very least, a nasty negative feedback (she wanted them overnighted as well).

Would hate to lose $170 and a 100% feedback score over this. Ugh.


----------



## Louise26

Bratty1919 said:


> Using the different account my be considered account interference by eBay. I'd call them and ask.


 
Good point. I'm just wondering if I should contact them BEFORE this lady pulls a crazy move... or just wait and see...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Questions for non US ebay members:

Is there an option to contact ebay US other than calling them and paying big $$ for that? I can't find an email adress or anything?! 

TIA


----------



## wooffur

hi guys i'm new here but a long time lurker of this forum...

anyway i have a question! an item that i purchased on ebay was shipped out two days ago. it's a relatively expensive item that i got for a pretty good price. like almost $600 off the actual price it's worth! (still paid a pretty penny tho,)

i've been looking at the tracking on the package (shipped through usps) and the tracking hasn't moved at all! should i be worried? i'm pretty new to ebay and this is definetely the most expensive item i've boughten on here:/ usually i just buy super cheap stuff like $5-$15 rage.

i guess i'm also worried because the seller was acting pretty sketchy..


----------



## Louise26

wooffur said:


> hi guys i'm new here but a long time lurker of this forum...
> 
> anyway i have a question! an item that i purchased on ebay was shipped out two days ago. it's a relatively expensive item that i got for a pretty good price. like almost $600 off the actual price it's worth! (still paid a pretty penny tho,)
> 
> i've been looking at the tracking on the package (shipped through usps) and the tracking hasn't moved at all! should i be worried? i'm pretty new to ebay and this is definetely the most expensive item i've boughten on here:/ usually i just buy super cheap stuff like $5-$15 rage.
> 
> i guess i'm also worried because the seller was acting pretty sketchy..


 
Sometimes USPS takes forever to get things moving. If the tracking is showing *something,* that's a good thing. Give it until Monday. If there's still no movement, I'd contact the seller.


----------



## wooffur

blackbeltshoppr said:


> Sometimes USPS takes forever to get things moving. If the tracking is showing *something,* that's a good thing. Give it until Monday. If there's still no movement, I'd contact the seller.


 
all the tracking is showing is that is was accepted 2 days ago and dispatched to the sort faciliity (still in the same city) 2 days ago.. no updates besides that 

but thank you for replying! guess i'll have to wait n see til monday!


----------



## BeenBurned

wooffur said:


> all the tracking is showing is that is was accepted 2 days ago and dispatched to the sort faciliity (still in the same city) 2 days ago.. no updates besides that
> 
> but thank you for replying! guess i'll have to wait n see til monday!


Actually,  this is better than "no movement." 

Although USPS calls it "tracking," most mail is not tracked. Many items just show that a label is printed and often won't  show anything until it's delivered. 

In this case, the fact that it shows acceptance by the post office and subsequent dispatch to sort facility shows that it's on its way. 

Depending how far you live from the seller,  delivery can  take 3, 4 or 5 days by priority mail and considerably longer if sent by parcel post. 

You just need to be a little more patient.


----------



## wooffur

BeenBurned said:


> Actually,  this is better than "no movement."
> 
> Although USPS calls it "tracking," most mail is not tracked. Many items just show that a label is printed and often won't  show anything until it's delivered.
> 
> In this case, the fact that it shows acceptance by the post office and subsequent dispatch to sort facility shows that it's on its way.
> 
> Depending how far you live from the seller,  delivery can  take 3, 4 or 5 days by priority mail and considerably longer if sent by parcel post.
> 
> You just need to be a little more patient.


 
Thank you also for your reply!  i know i should be more patient but the only reason i'm a little wtf?? is because when the seller first messaged me telling me she sent out the item she told me she "lost" the shipping information/tag/whatever it's called. i then messaged her telling her i felt uneasy about that and to post the shipping information if she "found" it. well she did a few hours later and posted the shipping info.

\\
is that sketchy? or am i just making a molehill into a mountain XD


----------



## BeenBurned

wooffur said:


> Thank you also for your reply!  i know i should be more patient but the only reason i'm a little wtf?? is because when the seller first messaged me telling me she sent out the item she told me she "lost" the shipping information/tag/whatever it's called. i then messaged her telling her i felt uneasy about that and to post the shipping information if she "found" it. well she did a few hours later and posted the shipping info.
> 
> \\
> is that sketchy? or am i just making a molehill into a mountain XD


Just wait it out. If she's a new or infrequent seller, she may not be very organized about knowing how and where to post tracking information. 

Remember that you have 45 days from the end of the auction to file a dispute so if you don't receive it or if tracking doesn't update, you'll be able to file. 

My guess is that the tracking will update to show delivery once the mailman scans it on delivery. (Actually, it might be  a few hours before the scans are uploaded to USPS's website but when delivered, it'll show as such.)


----------



## seltzer92

just double checking here...one way of getting around the no tracking for "small flat rate priority international" is to buy additional insurance right?


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> just double checking here...one way of getting around the no tracking for "small flat rate priority international" is to buy additional insurance right?


I don't believe insurance is avaliable for small FRB or FRE.


----------



## Skittle

seltzer92 said:


> just double checking here...one way of getting around the no tracking for "small flat rate priority international" is to buy additional insurance right?



You can buy additional insurance through third-party insurers, like U-pic, Shipsurance, ShipSaver, etc.You can  find more details in the International Trading board on the Ebay forums. I used U-pic for First Class International, but I never had a claim, so I cannot comment on how is the claim process through them.


----------



## nitebags

When we were shipping jewelry we simply used a UPC cover for the items. Also you may ship it as a gold bullion ...


----------



## IBleedOrange

Quick question-

I bought two pairs of TOMS for my son from the same seller. When the envelope came, only one pair was inside. The seller swears she shipped both pairs, but there was no damage to the envelope and there was just the one pair inside.

It's not a big ticket item and I really hope she's not trying to scam me out of $15, but she suggested opening a claim and letting Buyer Protection handle it (I'm not sure if she thinks eBay pays those claims out of their own pocket or what). My problem is that I'm not sure whether I should open an INR or an Item Not as Described. She combined shipping, so the tracking number shows it was delivered.


----------



## BeenBurned

IBleedOrange said:


> Quick question-
> 
> I bought two pairs of TOMS for my son from the same seller. When the envelope came, only one pair was inside. The seller swears she shipped both pairs, but there was no damage to the envelope and there was just the one pair inside.
> 
> It's not a big ticket item and I really hope she's not trying to scam me out of $15, but she suggested opening a claim and letting Buyer Protection handle it (I'm not sure if she thinks eBay pays those claims out of their own pocket or what). My problem is that I'm not sure whether I should open an INR or an Item Not as Described. She combined shipping, so the tracking number shows it was delivered.


I'd open SNAD through ebay. 

Is the envelope even large enough to hold 2 pairs of shoes? Take pictures of the envelope and the pair of shoes you received and explain that you purchased 2 pairs and (if appropriate) that both pairs wouldn't even have fit in the one envelope. 

DOn't open INR because since a package was delivered and d.c. shows such, you'll lose an INR case.


----------



## IBleedOrange

BeenBurned said:


> I'd open SNAD through ebay.
> 
> Is the envelope even large enough to hold 2 pairs of shoes? Take pictures of the envelope and the pair of shoes you received and explain that you purchased 2 pairs and (if appropriate) that both pairs wouldn't even have fit in the one envelope.
> 
> DOn't open INR because since a package was delivered and d.c. shows such, you'll lose an INR case.



Thanks BeenBurned! The envelope is large enough to hold both pairs. I thought she may have forgotten to put the extra pair in, but she swears she did. Both flaps were taped down really well with the same clear packing tape she used to affix the label, do I don't think they fell out while being transported.


----------



## Love Of My Life

IBleedOrange said:


> Thanks BeenBurned! The envelope is large enough to hold both pairs. I thought she may have forgotten to put the extra pair in, but she swears she did. Both flaps were taped down really well with the same clear packing tape she used to affix the label, do I don't think they fell out while being transported.


 

    Can you tell how much postage was paid??

     The weight of the package should be able to tell you if 1 pair
     was sent or 2...


----------



## Junkenpo

About an hour and a half to go on a listing of mine on an LV purse... zero feedback bidder is the only bidder currently.  I'm so nervous..... fingers crossed this goes well or I get more bidders before the auction closes.


----------



## uadjit

Junkenpo said:


> About an hour and a half to go on a listing of mine on an LV purse... zero feedback bidder is the only bidder currently.  I'm so nervous..... fingers crossed this goes well or I get more bidders before the auction closes.



Try not to worry. Just because a buyer has 0 fb doesn't mean they'll be a problem.  Good luck with your auction!


----------



## christinag

Is there a general 'avoid PIA buyer' list here somewhere? Not necessarily non-payers, but serial "returners" &/or looney/new/irrational.

I've had 3 this year that I would not wish on my worst enemy, I'd love to be able to warn others.

:banghead:


----------



## Cheshirechic

How can you tell if you're buying a fake bag off eBay when the seller doesn't have a receipt? But have sent images of serial number/plague to you?


----------



## uadjit

Cheshirechic said:


> How can you tell if you're buying a fake bag off eBay when the seller doesn't have a receipt? But have sent images of serial number/plague to you?



Receipts don't mean a lot. A lot of the brand new fake bags from China have brand new fake receipts to go with them.  Serial numbers and plaques are likewise copied.

If it is a well known designer brand bag have it authenticated in the appropriate forum here before you purchase it. If that designer's authenticators won't do it (some won't if there's not a listing online) then send the pictures to a third party authenticator for a small fee. If you can't do any of those things don't purchase the bag.


----------



## astone702

I purchased a fake Louis Vuitton Alma Amarante about a week ago. Lee on the authentication thread, post #4410 deemed it to be a fake.  I informed the seller of the authentication, and I have returned it and received my refund a couple of hrs ago. The seller relisted the item immediately.  Where should I post this info to warn other potential buyers?  Thank you for any help.

LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Vernis Leather Alma MM Handbag 
181191651478
Seller: manuel2363.2009
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Vernis-Leather-Alma-MM-Handbag-/181191651478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2fdd3096


----------



## christinag

astone702 said:


> I purchased a fake Louis Vuitton Alma Amarante about a week ago. Lee on the authentication thread, post #4410 deemed it to be a fake.  I informed the seller of the authentication, and I have returned it and received my refund a couple of hrs ago. The seller relisted the item immediately.  Where should I post this info to warn other potential buyers?  Thank you for any help.
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Vernis Leather Alma MM Handbag
> 181191651478
> Seller: manuel2363.2009
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Vernis-Leather-Alma-MM-Handbag-/181191651478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2fdd3096



You can/should report it to eBay as a fake , there is a "report this item" link on every listing..


----------



## astone702

christinag said:


> You can/should report it to eBay as a fake , there is a "report this item" link on every listing..


 
*I did that, but I thought it would be good to post it on the forum some where.*
*Thanks dear.*


----------



## uadjit

astone702 said:


> *I did that, but I thought it would be good to post it on the forum some where.*
> *Thanks dear.*



There's a thread in the LV shopping section to report fakes


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Is there a general 'avoid PIA buyer' list here somewhere? Not necessarily non-payers, but serial "returners" &/or looney/new/irrational.
> 
> I've had 3 this year that I would not wish on my worst enemy, I'd love to be able to warn others.
> 
> :banghead:


PITA buyers are posted on the non-paying buyer thread. (It probably wouldn't hurt for the mods to revise the title to be something to the effect of "BBL recommended buyers" and the poster can explain why they recommend blocking the buyer.)


----------



## BeenBurned

astone702 said:


> I purchased a fake Louis Vuitton Alma Amarante about a week ago. Lee on the authentication thread, post #4410 deemed it to be a fake.  I informed the seller of the authentication, and I have returned it and received my refund a couple of hrs ago. The seller relisted the item immediately.  Where should I post this info to warn other potential buyers?  Thank you for any help.
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Vernis Leather Alma MM Handbag
> 181191651478
> Seller: manuel2363.2009
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Vernis-Leather-Alma-MM-Handbag-/181191651478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2fdd3096


The best service you can offer future buyers would be to leave appropriate negative feedback for that seller. "Sold fake, I returned counterfeit bag & seller relisted!" 

Plus, post of the listing here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/report-this-lv-828208.html#post25024107

*ETA*: It's interesting that the title of the first listing used "auth" (authentic) in the title: 
Auth LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Vernis Leather Alma GM Handbag Amarante

But the relisted item doesn't describe it as authentic:
LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Vernis Leather Alma MM Handbag


----------



## astone702

BeenBurned said:


> The best service you can offer future buyers would be to leave appropriate negative feedback for that seller. "Sold fake, I returned counterfeit bag & seller relisted!"
> 
> Plus, post of the listing here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/report-this-lv-828208.html#post25024107
> 
> *ETA*: It's interesting that the title of the first listing used "auth" (authentic) in the title:
> Auth LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Vernis Leather Alma GM Handbag Amarante
> 
> But the relisted item doesn't describe it as authentic:
> LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Vernis Leather Alma MM Handbag


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> PITA buyers are posted on the non-paying buyer thread. (It probably wouldn't hurt for the mods to revise the title to be something to the effect of "BBL recommended buyers" and the poster can explain why they recommend blocking the buyer.)



Thanks! I should be following that thread more diligently, too. Will add it to my 'subscribed topics'.


----------



## lshcat

I think I'm probably overreacting but a new eBayer with no feedback just purchased a high end bag from me (silly me, I did a buy it now instead of best offer so I couldn't browse the integrity of the buyer before accepting.) Immediate payment, confirmed USA address. Is this still a scary scenario for a seller or is Paypal better now about protecting from scams/fraudulent claims? Just in case. Knock on wood.  Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

lshcat said:


> I think I'm probably overreacting but a new eBayer with no feedback just purchased a high end bag from me (silly me, I did a buy it now instead of best offer so I couldn't browse the integrity of the buyer before accepting.) Immediate payment, confirmed USA address. Is this still a scary scenario for a seller or is Paypal better now about protecting from scams/fraudulent claims? Just in case. Knock on wood.  Thanks!



It's just my opinion but I don't feel that 0 fb bidders are that much more risky than established ones. 

Just make sure that you take photos of every inch of the bag, especially the parts used for authentication should the need arise later. I dl'd a time stamp app for my phone and use that to take pics of the whole bag and the packaging for very expensive bags. 

Send the bag with signature confirmation, fully insured and hope for the best. There are risks with selling on eBay but they're basically the same whether your buyer has 0 fb or 1000.

And good luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

lshcat said:


> I think I'm probably overreacting but a new eBayer with no feedback just purchased a high end bag from me (silly me, I did a buy it now instead of best offer so I couldn't browse the integrity of the buyer before accepting.) Immediate payment, confirmed USA address. Is this still a scary scenario for a seller or is Paypal better now about protecting from scams/fraudulent claims? Just in case. Knock on wood.  Thanks!


I think you're overreacting. 

Even if you'd had a b.o. option, the buyer might have done the BIN anyway.

If the item is $250+ (including shipping), be sure to use s.c. when you ship. 

I don't get why everyone is so skittish when a newbie buys something!


----------



## lshcat

uadjit said:


> It's just my opinion but I don't feel that 0 fb bidders are that much more risky than established ones.
> 
> Just make sure that you take photos of every inch of the bag, especially the parts used for authentication should the need arise later. I dl'd a time stamp app for my phone and use that to take pics of the whole bag and the packaging for very expensive bags.
> 
> Send the bag with signature confirmation, fully insured and hope for the best. There are risks with selling on eBay but they're basically the same whether your buyer has 0 fb or 1000.
> 
> And good luck!





BeenBurned said:


> I think you're overreacting.
> 
> Even if you'd had a b.o. option, the buyer might have done the BIN anyway.
> 
> If the item is $250+ (including shipping), be sure to use s.c. when you ship.
> 
> I don't get why everyone is so skittish when a newbie buys something!




Okay thanks a bunch. All it takes is perusing these boards for 10 minutes about zero-feedback bidders, scams and buyers claiming they destroyed a bag that wasn't fake and Paypal not helping etc... to completely freak out, lol.  THAT'S why sellers are skittish. It's a lot of money so I'm on edge. But will proceed with care! I've had plenty of buyer issues but they were all non-payers, those with no feedback. So this is new to me. I've never had a bad selling experience with already well-established buyers. Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

lshcat said:


> Okay thanks a bunch. All it takes is perusing these boards for 10 minutes about zero-feedback bidders, scams and buyers claiming they destroyed a bag that wasn't fake and Paypal not helping etc... to completely freak out, lol.  THAT'S why sellers are skittish. It's a lot of money so I'm on edge. But will proceed with care! I've had plenty of buyer issues but they were all non-payers, those with no feedback. So this is new to me. I've never had a bad selling experience with already well-established buyers. Thanks again.


The fact that she paid immediately and had a confirmed pp address indicates that she probably has a history; just not on ebay --- or maybe this is a new buying ID. 

I'm optimistic that it'll be fine.


----------



## Suzie

I recently sold a Hermes wallet $2200 to a 1 feedback buyer from Hong Kong, she paid immediately and left me great feedback and I just accepted a best offer for a Balanciaga jacket from a 0 feedback buyer, I was a little worried as she said as soon as I get my paypal sorted out I will pay you, it took about 5 days but she kept me in the loop and then she paid so the jacket has arrived in the USA for delivery.

Everyone has to start somewhere and I have had more trouble from buyers with a lot of feedback, although I have also had more non-payers with low feedback.


----------



## lshcat

I decided I'm not shipping it quite yet (^ my concerns a few posts above) until I hear back from her. Her eBay name/e-mail is different than her Paypal name/e-mail. (Same last name) I know that's not uncommon but when I looked up her name on social media she appears to be an actively posting 17 year old. So she wouldn't have a husband or anything to explain the other male registered name. (?) This is high-end Chanel. So I just asked her to confirm back she made the purchase... without any eBay buying history and a new account, I want to be sure, see if she's communicative etc.. Hopefully all will be okay.


----------



## uadjit

lshcat said:


> I decided I'm not shipping it quite yet (^ my concerns a few posts above) until I hear back from her. Her eBay name/e-mail is different than her Paypal name/e-mail. (Same last name) I know that's not uncommon but when I looked up her name on social media she appears to be an actively posting 17 year old. So she wouldn't have a husband or anything to explain the other male registered name. (?) This is high-end Chanel. So I just asked her to confirm back she made the purchase... without any eBay buying history and a new account, I want to be sure, see if she's communicative etc.. Hopefully all will be okay.



You may be right. She may have made an unauthorized purchase on daddy's credit card. Or it could have been authorized. Maybe you can look him up and find a non-eBay way to contact him an ask.


----------



## pinay_pie

Hi. New to this board so I apologize in advance if this question has been asked before. Is Bonanza membership worth it? 

What has your experienced been like with Bonanza? Better, worst than or same as eBay?

Thanks!


----------



## Suzie

Happy to say my 0 feedback buyer of my Balenciaga jacket just gave me glowing feedback!!


----------



## lshcat

weetzie_bat said:


> Hi. New to this board so I apologize in advance if this question has been asked before. Is Bonanza membership worth it?
> 
> What has your experienced been like with Bonanza? Better, worst than or same as eBay?
> 
> Thanks!



There are a ton of threads already regarding Bonanza, do a search to look up any information you might want.  It's the same principal as eBay but with no time limit for a sale listing duration, and lower fees, however lower traffic too. Here are a couple of threads to get you started.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/how-does-bonanza-work-717039.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/there-anything-i-should-wary-when-selling-bonanza-741835.html


----------



## lshcat

Suzie said:


> Happy to say my 0 feedback buyer of my Balenciaga jacket just gave me glowing feedback!!




That's wonderful.


----------



## Bratty1919

Suzie said:


> Happy to say my 0 feedback buyer of my Balenciaga jacket just gave me glowing feedback!!



Glad to hear it- congrats!


----------



## seltzer92

why does signature confirmation not count as delivery confirmation for USPS priority packages? (USPS priority now comes with tracking automatically)

when i upload the signature confirmation number to the auction on ebay i get this message..

_"The tracking number(s) you entered appears to be a USPS Insurance label  and/or USPS Signature Confirmation number. These services don't  automatically provide tracking information.

__Tracking must be  purchased separately. Please be sure you have purchased tracking  associated with this number before submitting it."_

how do i get around this? and how should i go about getting this at the post office? at the postal counter today the counterperson told me tracking was included automatically.

or has ebay not updated this for the new priority system at the post office? (i believe the change happened this year)


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> why does signature confirmation not count as delivery confirmation for USPS priority packages? (USPS priority now comes with tracking automatically)
> 
> when i upload the signature confirmation number to the auction on ebay i get this message..
> 
> _"The tracking number(s) you entered appears to be a USPS Insurance label  and/or USPS Signature Confirmation number. These services don't  automatically provide tracking information.
> 
> __Tracking must be  purchased separately. Please be sure you have purchased tracking  associated with this number before submitting it."_
> 
> how do i get around this? and how should i go about getting this at the post office? at the postal counter today the counterperson told me tracking was included automatically.
> 
> or has ebay not updated this for the new priority system at the post office? (i believe the change happened this year)


I think that message is wrong.


----------



## pinay_pie

lshcat said:


> There are a ton of threads already regarding Bonanza, do a search to look up any information you might want.  It's the same principal as eBay but with no time limit for a sale listing duration, and lower fees, however lower traffic too. Here are a couple of threads to get you started.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/how-does-bonanza-work-717039.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/there-anything-i-should-wary-when-selling-bonanza-741835.html


Thanks a bunch for the links. Will def check them out & make some pointers!


----------



## vr2062

I have been buying and selling on eBay for 10 years. I purchased a couple of watches for over $300 from a seller in China that eBay's member page proclaimed as "One of the highest rated sellers on eBay". After three weeks, I received a couple of empty boxes. I was not alone in this as at least five other members reported the same thing on the seller's feedback.  eBay rejected my Buyer protection case claiming that I exceeded some kind of limit. I did file a similar claim a few months back and received a refund. But, I am not sure how I am to be blamed if eBay says that he/she is a "highest rated seller" who turns out to be fraudulent.
I tried Paypal and they did not even let me file a case because there is an eBay case filed already. Even though they claim to be different companies, that shows how incestuous their relationship is. I hope that there will be an independent payment processing company that can be relied on to help buyers/sellers.
The only recourse I have is to approach my credit card company asking them to chargeback. Before I do that, I want to understand how punitive the reaction is going to be from eBay/Paypal. I see a lot of horror stories online and am not sure what to expect from them. 
I have no choice but to go that way as $300 is too much money to lose. But I would like to know what to expect so that I am prepared for it.
Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## BeenBurned

vr2062 said:


> I have been an eBay member for 10 years. I purchased a couple ofwatches for over $300 from a seller in China that eBay's member page proclaimedas "One of the highest rated sellers on eBay". After three weeks, Ireceived a couple of empty boxes. I was not alone in this as at least fiveother members reported the same thing on the seller's feedback.  eBay rejected my Buyer protection caseclaiming that I exceeded some kind of limit. I did file a similar claim a fewmonths back and received a refund. But, I am not sure how I am to be blamed ifeBay says that he/she is a "highest rated seller" who turnsout to be fraudulent.
> I tried Paypal and they did not even let me file a case because there is aneBay case filed already. Even though they claim to be different companies, thatshows how incestuous their relationship is. I hope that there will be anindependent payment processing company that can be relied on to helpbuyers/sellers.
> The only recourse I have is to approach my credit card company asking themto chargeback. Before I do that, I want to understand how punitive the reactionis going to be from eBay/Paypal. I see a lot of horror stories online and amnot sure what to expect from them.
> I have no choice but to go that way as $300 is too much money to lose. But Iwould like to know what to expect so that I am prepared for it.
> Thanks for any and all responses.


1. Buyers who have a history of filing disputes, particularly empty box or wrong item sent, SNAD, INR are limited by Ebay and paypal and not allowed to file further disputes. I've never heard of someone being rejected after just one dispute though. It's probably safe to assume that in your 10 years on ebay, there have been multiple disputes.

2. When filing a dispute, you can only file one dispute, either through ebay or through paypal. Generally, if an item is SNAD, ebay is recommended and if  it's INR, you should file through Paypal. (You CAN file any dispute through ebay, but based on the type of problem, one is better than the other for that type of dispute.)

3. If you used a credit card to fund the payment, you can file with them, but again, if there's a history, they might deny the claim and I've even heard of instances of account closures from  too many chargebacks.

4. Yes, ebay and paypal do have the right to take action after a chargeback, especially if the reason for the chargeback was because of a rejection due to too many dispute claims.


----------



## bag heaven

dear ladies and gents of the ebay forum, 

i have not bought anything from ebay yet. one item is tempting me and the seller is in the same city as me. is it okay to ask the seller if i could view the item before bidding? i already asked her various questions and she said that she is not an expert so she only answered a few. she also said that my questions does not sound like they are coming from a layman. i really like the item but i wanted to be sure of the condition of the leather since it is 40 years old. my only bet at answering all my questions would be seeing the item live. is it rude to ask?  if not and i do ask and the seller refuses, should i just stay away from this auction? if you were the seller would you accomodate me?

TIA for your help!


----------



## noshoepolish

bag heaven said:


> dear ladies and gents of the ebay forum,
> 
> i have not bought anything from ebay yet. one item is tempting me and the seller is in the same city as me. is it okay to ask the seller if i could view the item before bidding? i already asked her various questions and she said that she is not an expert so she only answered a few. she also said that my questions does not sound like they are coming from a layman. i really like the item but i wanted to be sure of the condition of the leather since it is 40 years old. my only bet at answering all my questions would be seeing the item live. is it rude to ask?  if not and i do ask and the seller refuses, should i just stay away from this auction? if you were the seller would you accomodate me?
> 
> TIA for your help!



Most people do not like meeting buyers in person.  You can try asking if you can look at the item in a safe place but he or she does not have to agree.  Are there plenty of photos?  You can ask if the item comes from a pet free and smoke free home.  Not much else you can do except make sure you pay with a credit card via PayPal.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,

I wonan item today and the seller sent me an invoice: winning bid+ shipping charges+ additional charges (more than the winning bid). I asked what the additional charges were about but no answer. If she does not remove the additional charges, which I refuse to pay, can she open a npb case against me? if she does, I will surely get a strike as these fees were not mentioned in the auction. Is there any recourse for me (report her to ebay) to avoid the case and the strike.

Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wonan item today and the seller sent me an invoice: winning bid+ shipping charges+ additional charges (more than the winning bid). I asked what the additional charges were about but no answer. If she does not remove the additional charges, which I refuse to pay, can she open a npb case against me? if she does, I will surely get a strike as these fees were not mentioned in the auction. Is there any recourse for me (report her to ebay) to avoid the case and the strike.
> 
> Thanks


Make a payment of the amount of the selling price plus the shipping you are supposed to pay. In the note section, put a comment that listing doesn't include extra charges and seller isn't allowed to charge extra. 

If she refuses to comply, you can file a complaint against the seller. I also suggest a phone call to ebay to get it on record.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> Make a payment of the amount of the selling price plus the shipping you are supposed to pay. In the note section, put a comment that listing doesn't include extra charges and seller isn't allowed to charge extra.
> 
> If she refuses to comply, you can file a complaint against the seller. I also suggest a phone call to ebay to get it on record.


 
Thank you BB. I'll do that.


----------



## christinag

Need calming wisdom.
I have a slightly clued out buyer who purchased a clearly described and photographed 20+ year old pre-owned satchel - she posted me on receipt expressing her extreme disappointment that it wasn't new.
(eyeroll)
I told her it is vintage, pre-owned and exactly as described & shown in the 30+  photos - but she certainly could return it if she wasn't happy with it.

I heard nothing.. then today..
almost a month later, I get the bag back.

It has obviously been carried as there are now a bunch of new use scratches & gouges in it, has some smokey bar smell now and the hangtag was removed & in a pocket with the chain broken. Nothing that I can't correct - but grrrrrrr.... 

I do have a clearly stated return policy - 14 days, up to 15% restocking fee - which I actually rarely assess on honest returns, in the name of goodwill.

It is a very popular vintage Coach satchel style & I had many buyers interested in it - so I am sure it will ultimately go to a good home.

However, in this case, I am really annoyed by this entire incident - from start to finish. The 'complaint' was ridiculous in the first place - then not responding.. and then returning many weeks later? After using the bag.. a lot? I particularly do not like bag renters that return bags damaged.. and I really hate liars LOL. Its not the worst return I've had (no box cutter slashes fi) .. but is one of the more clued out & oblivious buyers I've had. The initial email describing how the bag looked 'old!!!' was priceless. (& the bag looks gorgeous for its age, not torn up, just has some typical patina to hardware & leather as expected on a preowned tan bag, packed beautifully etc.. )

I started to post a flaming lecture to this genius, but am taking a deep breath and asking here for tips on the correct reaction/action at this point.

Zen. Zen. Zen.

Thanks in advance for wisdom & input.


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Need calming wisdom.
> I have a slightly clued out buyer who purchased a clearly described and photographed 20+ year old pre-owned satchel - she posted me on receipt expressing her extreme disappointment that it wasn't new.
> (eyeroll)
> I told her it is vintage, pre-owned and exactly as described & shown in the 30+  photos - but she certainly could return it if she wasn't happy with it.
> 
> I heard nothing.. then today..
> almost a month later, I get the bag back.
> 
> It has obviously been carried as there are now a bunch of new use scratches & gouges in it, has some smokey bar smell now and the hangtag was removed & in a pocket with the chain broken. Nothing that I can't correct - but grrrrrrr....
> 
> I do have a clearly stated return policy - 14 days, up to 15% restocking fee - which I actually rarely assess on honest returns, in the name of goodwill.
> 
> It is a very popular vintage Coach satchel style & I had many buyers interested in it - so I am sure it will ultimately go to a good home.
> 
> However, in this case, I am really annoyed by this entire incident - from start to finish. The 'complaint' was ridiculous in the first place - then not responding.. and then returning many weeks later? After using the bag.. a lot? I particularly do not like bag renters that return bags damaged.. and I really hate liars LOL. Its not the worst return I've had (no box cutter slashes fi) .. but is one of the more clued out & oblivious buyers I've had. The initial email describing how the bag looked 'old!!!' was priceless. (& the bag looks gorgeous for its age, not torn up, just has some typical patina to hardware & leather as expected on a preowned tan bag, packed beautifully etc.. )
> 
> I started to post a flaming lecture to this genius, but am taking a deep breath and asking here for tips on the correct reaction/action at this point.
> 
> Zen. Zen. Zen.
> 
> Thanks in advance for wisdom & input.


You might try asking advice of eBay on this. Give them the timeframe between your authorization to return and the amount of time that passed by the time you received it. 

If its been longer than your 14 day return policy, you might not be required to take it back. (I'm not certain of that though so ask what your obligations are. Point out also that during the extra time she had it, she used it. Although sold as used, there are indications of further use.


----------



## bag heaven

noshoepolish said:


> Most people do not like meeting buyers in person.  You can try asking if you can look at the item in a safe place but he or she does not have to agree.  Are there plenty of photos?  You can ask if the item comes from a pet free and smoke free home.  Not much else you can do except make sure you pay with a credit card via PayPal.



thanks noshoepolish! i asked but he/she said that ifever i win, i could pick up the bag. he/she does not see a need for a viewing. the photos are insufficient and she could not answer all my questions. i also suspect shilling. there is a bidder who bid like 8 times out of 12 bids and according to his history, he backed down on like 20 offers made in the last 6 months. sad though coz i like the item very much but it's a clear signal for me to stay away.


----------



## vr2062

BeenBurned said:


> 1. Buyers who have a history of filing disputes, particularly empty box or wrong item sent, SNAD, INR are limited by Ebay and paypal and not allowed to file further disputes. I've never heard of someone being rejected after just one dispute though. It's probably safe to assume that in your 10 years on ebay, there have been multiple disputes.
> 
> 2. When filing a dispute, you can only file one dispute, either through ebay or through paypal. Generally, if an item is SNAD, ebay is recommended and if  it's INR, you should file through Paypal. (You CAN file any dispute through ebay, but based on the type of problem, one is better than the other for that type of dispute.)
> 
> 3. If you used a credit card to fund the payment, you can file with them, but again, if there's a history, they might deny the claim and I've even heard of instances of account closures from  too many chargebacks.
> 
> 4. Yes, ebay and paypal do have the right to take action after a chargeback, especially if the reason for the chargeback was because of a rejection due to too many dispute claims.


 
Thanks for the response. Iunderstand that it is the general reaction. But, I am concerned that the pastrecord does not seem to play any role.

I have been selling more than Ibuy. As a seller I had exactly one claim filed against me and that was decidedin my favor. Currently, I have one negative feedback from a buyer that expectedwhat my listing clearly stated as not included. The buyer could not file aclaim because my listing was perfectly clear on what to expect.

As you pointed out, I did have otherBuyer Protection claims over the years. They were all SNAD cases:

1) It took 4 to5 tries to buy genuine Windows 7 software on eBay and most of them ended upbeing returned as they were counterfeit

2) Once Ipurchased 10-15 keyboards and had two KBs (which were listed as New Other)arrive with something sticky spilled on them.

Recently, I started collectingwatches (which lead me to my current predicament) and had some issues withpurchases within the US. Both were listed as New Without Tags but one had adiscoloration or ceramic chip break off on the case and the other had scuffmarks on two of the titanium links. Both watches are quite expensive and Icould not overlook the defects. In the first case, I submitted photographicproof and asked for replacement but got a refund. In the second case, I askedfor a discount as I could remove the damaged links when it was resized.

Additionally, all buyerprotection cases were decided in my favor except for the current one. 

In case of current issue, I have uncontroversialproof that I received at least one empty box. I received three boxes of which Iopened two and found them empty. The third one is still sealed with all thepost marks and the tracking information. It is supposed to contain three watches.The box is 4 X  4 X 3.5 in size andweighs 8.4Ozs. It is impossible for it to have even one watch judging by itsweight.

I appealed the eBay case offeringto send the unopened box. If it is denied again, I have to assume that eBay isbasically taking a punitive action and not a considered and logical one.

If that happens, I feel that I amin the right to file a chargeback even at the cost of the membership as eBay isnot being fair. BTW, I have no chargebacks on my CC account in past two years.So, I am safe there.

I am also appalled that eBay tooka unilateral action instead of asking for proof of claim. I am ready to providematerial proof (photographic, physical or electronic) supporting all my claimswithin the last two or three months, if required.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *bag heaven* 

                              dear ladies and gents of the ebay forum, 

i have not bought anything from ebay yet. one item is tempting me and  the seller is in the same city as me. is it okay to ask the seller if i  could view the item before bidding? i already asked her various  questions and she said that she is not an expert so she only answered a  few. she also said that my questions does not sound like they are coming  from a layman. i really like the item but i wanted to be sure of the  condition of the leather since it is 40 years old. my only bet at  answering all my questions would be seeing the item live. is it rude to  ask?  if not and i do ask and the seller refuses, should i just stay  away from this auction? if you were the seller would you accomodate me?

TIA for your help!     



bag heaven said:


> thanks noshoepolish! i asked but he/she said that ifever i win, i could pick up the bag. he/she does not see a need for a viewing. the photos are insufficient and she could not answer all my questions. i also suspect shilling. there is a bidder who bid like 8 times out of 12 bids and according to his history, he backed down on like 20 offers made in the last 6 months. sad though coz i like the item very much but it's a clear signal for me to stay away.


If the seller isn't willing to send the pictures necessary for authentication, you shouldn't do business with him/her. 

And if you suspect shilling, you can post the listing and we can look at the bidding pattern and see if that's an accurate assessment or if it's just a bidder trying to outbid a higher proxy. Not all multiple bids are shill bidding.

ETA:  If you do decide to buy from the seller, have the item shipped and pay through Paypal. That way, you'll have buyer protection and if SNAD, can file a dispute through ebay or pp.

*BTW, are you sure the bag isn't an obvious fake? It's possible that more pictures might not even be needed to know it's fake.

Another BTW from me: *The seller's statement of not being an expert is almost (IMO) a sort-of authenticity disclaimer.

Is this the listing you authenticated here? For a seller with such a relatively low feedback score, that number of negs and neutrals is scary!
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-rules-use-format-821115-64.html#post25159096


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> You might try asking advice of eBay on this. Give them the timeframe between your authorization to return and the amount of time that passed by the time you received it.
> 
> If its been longer than your 14 day return policy, you might not be required to take it back. (I'm not certain of that though so ask what your obligations are. Point out also that during the extra time she had it, she used it. Although sold as used, there are indications of further use.



Thanks BB, good idea.
I'm kind of a mind to just keep it & relist and ding her the full restocking fee noted in my terms.
I have a feeling no matter what I do, this person won't be happy.
I am pretty sure if they didn't read the listing title, condition, description or look at the photos, they probably didn't read the return policy.
They are a 3 feedback buyer - and sort of seem to think eBay is Walmart! 
This person would have been ecstatic had she received a nice, new, shiny, gaudy fake :/


----------



## bag heaven

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *bag heaven*
> 
> dear ladies and gents of the ebay forum,
> 
> i have not bought anything from ebay yet. one item is tempting me and  the seller is in the same city as me. is it okay to ask the seller if i  could view the item before bidding? i already asked her various  questions and she said that she is not an expert so she only answered a  few. she also said that my questions does not sound like they are coming  from a layman. i really like the item but i wanted to be sure of the  condition of the leather since it is 40 years old. my only bet at  answering all my questions would be seeing the item live. is it rude to  ask?  if not and i do ask and the seller refuses, should i just stay  away from this auction? if you were the seller would you accomodate me?
> 
> TIA for your help!
> 
> 
> If the seller isn't willing to send the pictures necessary for authentication, you shouldn't do business with him/her.
> 
> And if you suspect shilling, you can post the listing and we can look at the bidding pattern and see if that's an accurate assessment or if it's just a bidder trying to outbid a higher proxy. Not all multiple bids are shill bidding.
> 
> ETA:  If you do decide to buy from the seller, have the item shipped and pay through Paypal. That way, you'll have buyer protection and if SNAD, can file a dispute through ebay or pp.
> 
> *BTW, are you sure the bag isn't an obvious fake? It's possible that more pictures might not even be needed to know it's fake.*
> 
> *Another BTW from me: *The seller's statement of not being an expert is almost (IMO) a sort-of authenticity disclaimer.
> 
> Is this the listing you authenticated here? For a seller with such a relatively low feedback score, that number of negs and neutrals is scary!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-rules-use-format-821115-64.html#post25159096


 
Thank you so much for your detailed and helpful assessment! I appreciate this input very much. 

I have decided to stay away from this seller. Yes, the above listing is what I meant and the item was deemed authentic. I asked detailed questions which I deem normal and I think that pissed the seller off a bit. She told me that my questions does not sound like they are coming from a non-expert. Perhaps she thought I am a big vintage collector. That put me off a bit. I am no expert. I am just doing due diligence. She offered to take more pictures though but I do not want to bother anymore. I am also not too confident about the feedback and she seems to let go of her designer products at cheap prices (who would do that?). I think the bag is authentic but i am really worried about the condition of the leather and I think that this question is easy to answer if you have nothing to hide. I will just keep looking. 

Anyway, I have become too careful because I was burned before (ages ago before TPF). I bought 2 bags from an online seller who was put down soon after (I saw posts about this seller here at TPF...unfortunately too late!). Both Chloe and Balenciaga bags were super fakes. I just realized this in the beginning of this year. I was so mad. I was carrying these bags for like 5 years thinking they are real. Thanks to TPF for making me an even more careful buyer.


----------



## soleilbrun

bag heaven said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed and helpful assessment! I appreciate this input very much.
> 
> I have decided to stay away from this seller. Yes, the above listing is what I meant and the item was deemed authentic. I asked detailed questions which I deem normal and I think that pissed the seller off a bit. She told me that my questions does not sound like they are coming from a non-expert. Perhaps she thought I am a big vintage collector. That put me off a bit. I am no expert. I am just doing due diligence. She offered to take more pictures though but I do not want to bother anymore. I am also not too confident about the feedback and she seems to let go of her designer products at cheap prices (who would do that?). I think the bag is authentic but i am really worried about the condition of the leather and I think that this question is easy to answer if you have nothing to hide. I will just keep looking.
> 
> Anyway, I have become too careful because I was burned before (ages ago before TPF). I bought 2 bags from *an online seller who was put down soon after* (I saw posts about this seller here at TPF...unfortunately too late!). Both Chloe and Balenciaga bags were super fakes. I just realized this in the beginning of this year. I was so mad. I was carrying these bags for like 5 years thinking they are real. Thanks to TPF for making me an even more careful buyer.


----------



## Bratty1919

soleilbrun said:


>



You caught that, too...


----------



## bag heaven

@ bratty1919 and soleilbrun - i am sensing u know which online seller i am referring too. it was a german online seller of luxury items. he sold mostly gucci and then some chloe and balenciaga. unfortunately, i have to live with the loss but that did not stop me from loving nice things. since then, i promised to buy only direct from the boutique. i had a few pre-loved items authenticated here but never ended up winning and sometimes i was happy not to have won. i still have visions of being ripped off. this time, i won a hermes bbk and for such an item, i can only go the pre-loved route coz i adore the look of pre-loved box. this was a very well thought of decision. i am waiting for the package and hope not to be disappointed. thank god that i discovered TPF!


----------



## soleilbrun

bag heaven said:


> @ bratty1919 and soleilbrun - i am sensing u know which online seller i am referring too. it was a german online seller of luxury items. he sold mostly gucci and then some chloe and balenciaga. unfortunately, i have to live with the loss but that did not stop me from loving nice things. since then, i promised to buy only direct from the boutique. i had a few pre-loved items authenticated here but never ended up winning and sometimes i was happy not to have won. i still have visions of being ripped off. this time, i won a hermes bbk and for such an item, i can only go the pre-loved route coz i adore the look of pre-loved box. this was a very well thought of decision. i am waiting for the package and hope not to be disappointed. thank god that i discovered TPF!


 
I have no idea about the identity of the seller. It is just that "put down" conjures up euthanizing an animal. In this sellers case it seems appropriate to use the saying. 

I love the fact that I also found tPF and can purchase pre-loved items online without worrying about authenticity. I hope your bag turns out to be just as fabulous as you envision. I'll have to head over to the Hermes thread when you do a reveal!


----------



## bag heaven

soleilbrun said:


> I have no idea about the identity of the seller. It is just that "put down" conjures up euthanizing an animal. In this sellers case it seems appropriate to use the saying.
> 
> I love the fact that I also found tPF and can purchase pre-loved items online without worrying about authenticity. I hope your bag turns out to be just as fabulous as you envision. I'll have to head over to the Hermes thread when you do a reveal!



oh i see  i like the work being done here. i don't understand how bad people can just sell fake products as authentic. it is not fair and it really makes me mad. once burned, always extra careful 

i am so excited about the bag. i have not done a reveal ever here at tpf. maybe i should try it  see you at my reveal then


----------



## Yikkie

Sorry I know this could have been asked before - I received a Hermes bracelet but in the wrong size (not as listed). I contacted the seller and she has agreed to refund if I return. Now my question is - do I still raise a SNAD dispute with Paypal? How do I ensure she will indeed honour the refund after I have sent it back, if there is no official record of this whole return process? Greatly appreciate any help here!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikkie said:


> Sorry I know this could have been asked before - I received a Hermes bracelet but in the wrong size (not as listed). I contacted the seller and she has agreed to refund if I return. Now my question is - do I still raise a SNAD dispute with Paypal? How do I ensure she will indeed honour the refund after I have sent it back, if there is no official record of this whole return process? Greatly appreciate any help here!!


If the seller has agreed to issue a refund, there's no need to open a dispute. Send the bracelet back with tracking and s.c. if $250+ and once delivered to her, she should issue the refund. 

If she doesn't do so in a reason time, you can then open a dispute, post the tracking stating that the item was returned to seller and refund wasn't issued.


----------



## Yikkie

BeenBurned said:


> If the seller has agreed to issue a refund, there's no need to open a dispute. Send the bracelet back with tracking and s.c. if $250+ and once delivered to her, she should issue the refund.
> 
> If she doesn't do so in a reason time, you can then open a dispute, post the tracking stating that the item was returned to seller and refund wasn't issued.



Thanks BB!! Now the seller raised a request to cancel the transaction with a comment that buyer has requested for a return and refund will be processed once item is received in its original state. However, when I was about to accept the cancellation request, I noticed a line that says "You should only accept the cancellation request if you haven't paid yet or you've already received your refund from the seller. If you haven't received your refund, contact the seller".

Do I decline this request?


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikkie said:


> Thanks BB!! Now the seller raised a request to cancel the transaction with a comment that buyer has requested for a return and refund will be processed once item is received in its original state. However, when I was about to accept the cancellation request, I noticed a line that says "You should only accept the cancellation request if you haven't paid yet or you've already received your refund from the seller. If you haven't received your refund, contact the seller".
> 
> Do I decline this request?


Don't cancel until you've received cleared payment. If the refund comes as an e-check, make sure it clears first. 

I believe that if you don't do the mutual, on the 8th day, the seller can close it and get the credit anyway. If that happens (and you haven't received the refund yet), call  ebay.

But at this point, don't agree to it.


----------



## Yikkie

BeenBurned said:


> Don't cancel until you've received cleared payment. If the refund comes as an e-check, make sure it clears first.
> 
> I believe that if you don't do the mutual, on the 8th day, the seller can close it and get the credit anyway. If that happens (and you haven't received the refund yet), call  ebay.
> 
> But at this point, don't agree to it.



Noted with thanks. Will do exactly that.


----------



## lshcat

lshcat said:


> I think I'm probably overreacting but a new eBayer with no feedback just purchased a high end bag from me (silly me, I did a buy it now instead of best offer so I couldn't browse the integrity of the buyer before accepting.) Immediate payment, confirmed USA address. Is this still a scary scenario for a seller or is Paypal better now about protecting from scams/fraudulent claims? Just in case. Knock on wood.  Thanks!





lshcat said:


> Okay thanks a bunch. All it takes is perusing these boards for 10 minutes about zero-feedback bidders, scams and buyers claiming they destroyed a bag that wasn't fake and Paypal not helping etc... to completely freak out, lol.  THAT'S why sellers are skittish. It's a lot of money so I'm on edge. But will proceed with care! I've had plenty of buyer issues but they were all non-payers, those with no feedback. So this is new to me. I've never had a bad selling experience with already well-established buyers. Thanks again.





lshcat said:


> I decided I'm not shipping it quite yet (^ my concerns a few posts above) until I hear back from her. Her eBay name/e-mail is different than her Paypal name/e-mail. (Same last name) I know that's not uncommon but when I looked up her name on social media she appears to be an actively posting 17 year old. So she wouldn't have a husband or anything to explain the other male registered name. (?) This is high-end Chanel. So I just asked her to confirm back she made the purchase... without any eBay buying history and a new account, I want to be sure, see if she's communicative etc.. Hopefully all will be okay.





uadjit said:


> You may be right. She may have made an unauthorized purchase on daddy's credit card. Or it could have been authorized. Maybe you can look him up and find a non-eBay way to contact him an ask.




Dear members, I have an update I wanted to bounce off someone... I never heard back from this new account in spite of maybe 3 e-mails to both eBay and Paypal names/e-mail addresses and through eBay messages, over the course of a little over a week. The buyer is an active poster on FB and Twitter so I know she is 17, and not a very pleasant one at that. This is nearly $2k. So I sent one more plea, stating I'm afraid I'll be refunding unless I hear from someone to verify the name/sale, and my apologies. I sent a refund and a mutual cancellation after a couple more days with another message... and still no reply except for a 'denied' cancellation. So I've written again, no re-payment, no replies.. am I just to accept the fee loss of a little under $200 or will eBay sympathize in this case etc?? I would be willing to ship with a repayment and a quick reply, LOL! But with no payment anymore obviously I can't. Out of luck here? I am willing to cut my loss here since it's my own skittishness that caused this, but wondering if anyone has been through a denied cancellation after a refund has been sent. Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

lshcat said:


> Dear members, I have an update I wanted to bounce off someone... I never heard back from this new account in spite of maybe 3 e-mails to both eBay and Paypal names/e-mail addresses and through eBay messages, over the course of a little over a week. The buyer is an active poster on FB and Twitter so I know she is 17, and not a very pleasant one at that. This is nearly $2k. So I sent one more plea, stating I'm afraid I'll be refunding unless I hear from someone to verify the name/sale, and my apologies. I sent a refund and a mutual cancellation after a couple more days with another message... and still no reply except for a 'denied' cancellation. So I've written again, no re-payment, no replies.. am I just to accept the fee loss of a little under $200 or will eBay sympathize in this case etc?? I would be willing to ship with a repayment and a quick reply, LOL! But with no payment anymore obviously I can't. Out of luck here? I am willing to cut my loss here since it's my own skittishness that caused this, but wondering if anyone has been through a denied cancellation after a refund has been sent. Thanks!



It can't hurt to call eBay & PayPal to ask


----------



## lshcat

Bratty1919 said:


> It can't hurt to call eBay & PayPal to ask




I called eBay and got through after a couple of tries, they removed the fee. Woohoo... now I just have to watch for negative feedback, lol. Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

lshcat said:


> Dear members, I have an update I wanted to bounce off someone... I never heard back from this new account in spite of maybe 3 e-mails to both eBay and Paypal names/e-mail addresses and through eBay messages, over the course of a little over a week. The buyer is an active poster on FB and Twitter so I know she is 17, and not a very pleasant one at that. This is nearly $2k. So I sent one more plea, stating I'm afraid I'll be refunding unless I hear from someone to verify the name/sale, and my apologies. I sent a refund and a mutual cancellation after a couple more days with another message... and still no reply except for a 'denied' cancellation. So I've written again, no re-payment, no replies.. am I just to accept the fee loss of a little under $200 or will eBay sympathize in this case etc?? I would be willing to ship with a repayment and a quick reply, LOL! But with no payment anymore obviously I can't. Out of luck here? I am willing to cut my loss here since it's my own skittishness that caused this, but wondering if anyone has been through a denied cancellation after a refund has been sent. Thanks!



Call eBay and tell them that your buyer is under 18 according to their FB page and you were unable to contact a parent or guardian to authorize the sale.  I think the violation is "falsifying contact information" because either they said they were the cardholder or they lied about their age. Read them their own policy if you have to. 

The rules for all eBay members say:

"Rules about identity

eBay members: 
Must be at least 18 years old
Can't misrepresent their identities
Must always provide valid and complete contact information and must always have a valid email address
Can't publish the contact information of other members in an online public area
Must choose their user ID according to eBay rules"

That's here: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/everyone-ov.html


----------



## lshcat

uadjit said:


> Call eBay and tell them that your buyer is under 18 according to their FB page and you were unable to contact a parent or guardian to authorize the sale.  I think the violation is "falsifying contact information" because either they said they were the cardholder or they lied about their age. Read them their own policy if you have to.
> 
> The rules for all eBay members say:
> 
> "Rules about identity
> 
> eBay members:
> Must be at least 18 years old
> Can't misrepresent their identities
> Must always provide valid and complete contact information and must always have a valid email address
> Can't publish the contact information of other members in an online public area
> Must choose their user ID according to eBay rules"
> 
> That's here: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/everyone-ov.html




Thank you! I did just get off the phone with them, they removed the fee... all I have to watch out for now is a neg. feedback. She said I could call back if she posts something that violates the feedback rules, I could have it removed *sigh* fingers crossed.  At least the $ part is taken care of! Thanks so much!


----------



## uadjit

lshcat said:


> Thank you! I did just get off the phone with them, they removed the fee... all I have to watch out for now is a neg. feedback. She said I could call back if she posts something that violates the feedback rules, I could have it removed *sigh* fingers crossed.  At least the $ part is taken care of! Thanks so much!



You're very welcome. I'm glad to hear they removed your fee!

Now as thanks you can pm this buyer's ID so I can block her.


----------



## lshcat

uadjit said:


> You're very welcome. I'm glad to hear they removed your fee!
> 
> Now as thanks you can pm this buyer's ID so I can block her.



Lol, will do!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

lshcat said:


> Lol, will do!!!



Me too, please!


----------



## sharkweek

I guess I have to piggyback on this thread....sorry, ladies, I can't start my own thread, but I think this is the right place to post this? Anyway, has anyone bought something from jfatokyo/knows anything about them? I gather a lot of the bags are not in the greatest condition, but I am more concerned about authenticity. 

Here is the link to the seller's items: http://stores.ebay.com/jfatokyo
And their aboutme page: http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=jfatokyo

If anyone could help me with this I'd be so grateful! Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

sharkweek said:


> I guess I have to piggyback on this thread....sorry, ladies, I can't start my own thread, but I think this is the right place to post this? Anyway, has anyone bought something from jfatokyo/knows anything about them? I gather a lot of the bags are not in the greatest condition, but I am more concerned about authenticity.
> 
> Here is the link to the seller's items: http://stores.ebay.com/jfatokyo
> And their aboutme page: http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=jfatokyo
> 
> If anyone could help me with this I'd be so grateful! Thank you!



Post authenticity questions to the "Authenticate This..." thread in the subforum for the brand of bag you're looking at.


----------



## Sahil9211

I want to ship a Salvatore sunglasses to India to a buyer in india. Shall i go for USPS priority or priority express? If i go for the express service,will i be able to track its position in India?? Please reply its urgent


----------



## chicinthecity777

Dear eBay experts, I need some of your valuable advice here. I noticed some changes in eBay recently and I think they are now trying to excuse themselves from policing for fakes. Anyhow, I am trying to sell a premium designer item which isn't hugely expensive (around £1000 mark). I personally purchased the item originally and I have the original receipt. I also have a recent repair receipt from the boutique for some work done for the item. I heard on this board that eBay now don&#8217;t recognise any authenticators anymore, and if a buyer claims an item is fake, then the seller has to take the item back and issues a refund. Is this true? Can some advice what&#8217;s the best thing to do to protect myself? Thank you so much in advance for your help!

Add: I do have a good feedback history and have sold high end designer items before.


----------



## uadjit

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear eBay experts, I need some of your valuable advice here. I noticed some changes in eBay recently and I think they are now trying to excuse themselves from policing for fakes. Anyhow, I am trying to sell a premium designer item which isn't hugely expensive (around £1000 mark). I personally purchased the item originally and I have the original receipt. I also have a recent repair receipt from the boutique for some work done for the item. I heard on this board that eBay now dont recognise any authenticators anymore, and if a buyer claims an item is fake, then the seller has to take the item back and issues a refund. Is this true? Can some advice whats the best thing to do to protect myself? Thank you so much in advance for your help!
> 
> Add: I do have a good feedback history and have sold high end designer items before.



Yes, it seems that it is true. My advice for anything over $1000 US is to sell it to a consignor. eBay is risky and frankly, I don't think they deserve those big commissions. 

If you must sell it on eBay get it professionally authenticated first, take photos of every nook and cranny as you're boxing it up, package it like it's going into an underwater war zone, insure it for the full value and ship it with the highest level of security (depends on the shipping method but generally "adult ID required" or something like that).


----------



## chicinthecity777

uadjit said:


> Yes, it seems that it is true. My advice for anything over $1000 US is to sell it to a consignor. eBay is risky and frankly, I don't think they deserve those big commissions.
> 
> If you must sell it on eBay get it professionally authenticated first, take photos of every nook and cranny as you're boxing it up, package it like it's going into an underwater war zone, insure it for the full value and ship it with the highest level of security (depends on the shipping method but generally "adult ID required" or something like that).



Thank you for your reply! This is so frustrating! And I can only imagine it will drive a lot of high-end sellers away from eBay. What do eBay gain from this??? 

Unfortunately consignment stores aren't very popular in the UK and most of them take 50% commission. It's such a big rip off too. I might have to consider using a U.S. based on consignor.


----------



## dolevo

_xx
We don't allow members to link to their own auctions. _


----------



## Bratty1919

uadjit said:


> Yes, it seems that it is true. My advice for anything over $1000 US is to sell it to a consignor. eBay is risky and frankly, I don't think they deserve those big commissions.
> 
> *If you must sell it on eBay get it professionally authenticated first, take photos of every nook and cranny as you're boxing it up, package it like it's going into an underwater war zone, insure it for the full value and ship it with the highest level of security (depends on the shipping method but generally "adult ID required" or something like that).*



 
Funny but very true!


----------



## Sahil9211

I want to ship a Salvatore sunglasses to India to a buyer in india. Shall i go for USPS priority or priority express? If i go for the express service,will i be able to track its position in India?? Please reply its urgent


----------



## Bratty1919

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for your reply! This is so frustrating! And I can only imagine it will drive a lot of high-end sellers away from eBay. What do eBay gain from this???
> 
> *Unfortunately consignment stores aren't very popular in the UK and most of them take 50% commission. It's such a big rip off too. I might have to consider using a U.S. based on consignor.*



Are you talking about a physical (b&m) store or online consignment? My local store takes 60% and I'm in the US


----------



## dolevo

Hi guys,

I have just started selling some stuff on ebay. Since I am Belgium based, I am placing my advertisements on ebay.be. However, I am willing to list my ads. on other ebay sites like ebay.co.uk. Although I indicated the shipping costs for the countries, I don't see my ads. when I search on, for example, ebay.co.uk. Could anyone tell me what I am doing wrong? I have posted a link to my ads. but it is removed in my previous post above. So, a willing person to check my ads. please tell me how I can give you the link so that you can go and check.

Thanks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bratty1919 said:


> Are you talking about a physical (b&m) store or online consignment? My local store takes 60% and I'm in the US


 
Online only. Since I don't live in the U.S. it will be pretty difficult for me to research and use a local consignment store based somewhere in the U.S. 

Did some research yesterday and Yoogi's closet looks good. And takes "only" 30% commission.


----------



## Bratty1919

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Online only. Since I don't live in the U.S. it will be pretty difficult for me to research and use a local consignment store based somewhere in the U.S.
> 
> *Did some research yesterday and Yoogi's closet looks good. And takes "only" 30% commission*.



That's VERY reasonable, IMO...


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Online only. Since I don't live in the U.S. it will be pretty difficult for me to research and use a local consignment store based somewhere in the U.S.
> 
> Did some research yesterday and Yoogi's closet looks good. And takes "only" 30% commission.





Bratty1919 said:


> That's VERY reasonable, IMO...



Totally agree. The commissions charged are well worth the peace of mind you get from not having to worry about scams or returns. 

Another option with which I was satisfied was Bag, borrow or steal. I sold an LV bag to them and their price was more than I would have netted on eBay after fees and pp.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bratty1919 said:


> That's VERY reasonable, IMO...



It is one of the best. I have found cheaper ones but they are not as reputable.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> Totally agree. The commissions charged are well worth the peace of mind you get from not having to worry about scams or returns.
> 
> Another option with which I was satisfied was Bag, borrow or steal. I sold an LV bag to them and their price was more than I would have netted on eBay after fees and pp.



Thanks for your input. Has bag borrow or steal a website or is it local only?


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks for your input. Has bag borrow or steal a website or is it local only?



http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/?gclid=CLbmo_KWjLkCFZSY4AodGwkA5Q


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/?gclid=CLbmo_KWjLkCFZSY4AodGwkA5Q


 
Thank you for the information!


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome.


----------



## pinay_pie

I've never had this issue before but I just got a message from a buyer who won a Marc Jacobs top asking me if it doesn't fit, can I accept a return (even though I specifically stated "no returns"). Or if she can relist the item using my pictures? 

She said she's usually wears the same size as the item she won & it's a pretty loose top so I don't see any reason why she wouldn't fit in it. FYI, this is a buyer who at first didn't want to pay until I opened a case on her. 

It's a $40 top that I could've sold for a bit more but meh. I just don't know how people feel like about buyers re-listing items they've won on eBay.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

weetzie_bat said:


> I've never had this issue before but I just got a message from a buyer who won a Marc Jacobs top asking me if it doesn't fit, can I accept a return (even though I specifically stated "no returns"). Or if she can relist the item using my pictures?
> 
> She said she's usually wears the same size as the item she won & it's a pretty loose top so I don't see any reason why she wouldn't fit in it. FYI, this is a buyer who at first didn't want to pay until I opened a case on her.
> 
> It's a $40 top that I could've sold for a bit more but meh. I just don't know how people feel like about buyers re-listing items they've won on eBay.
> 
> Thanks!



You can tell her that you don't have a return policy though if you err in the listing, you certainly are willing to make it right. Since fit isn't your mistake, you can give her permission to resell with your pictures or you can choose (as a goodwill gesture) to take a return with shipping in both directions on her. 

That's probably why she was slow in paying. She was worried about fit and a no refund policy.


----------



## pinay_pie

BeenBurned said:


> You can tell her that you don't have a return policy though if you err in the listing, you certainly are willing to make it right. Since fit isn't your mistake, you can give her permission to resell with your pictures or you can choose (as a goodwill gesture) to take a return with shipping in both directions on her.
> 
> That's probably why she was slow in paying. She was worried about fit and a no refund policy.


Thanks BB!

I'll most likely tell her to just relist the item, if she chooses.


----------



## MAGJES

Question - Someone I know here bought a bag on ebay recently.  It was listed as MINT and the pics showed an outstanding looking bag. She received the bag today and it is not MINT. The interior is downright gross with stains and lots of pet hair.  The corners show definite dirt/rubbing/wear.....not light wear either. I have now researched the seller and found her tpf reveal from 2 years ago and see that she used the same pics for her ebay listing. Of course the bag looked MINT in the pics because it was a brand new bag at the time. The buyer has communicated with the seller and expressed her concern about the condition. She wants to return of course. The seller offered a $50 refund which to the buyer is not an option. 
My question:  When the buyer returns will she still be able to leave feedback.....and when the seller issues a refund will that automatically cancel the transaction or will the seller have to send a request to cancel?   Thanks.


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:


> Question - Someone I know here bought a bag on ebay recently.  It was listed as MINT and the pics showed an outstanding looking bag. She received the bag today and it is not MINT. The interior is downright gross with stains and lots of pet hair.  The corners show definite dirt/rubbing/wear.....not light wear either. I have now researched the seller and found her tpf reveal from 2 years ago and see that she used the same pics for her ebay listing. Of course the bag looked MINT in the pics because it was a brand new bag at the time. The buyer has communicated with the seller and expressed her concern about the condition. She wants to return of course. The seller offered a $50 refund which to the buyer is not an option.
> My question:  When the buyer returns will she still be able to leave feedback.....and when the seller issues a refund will that automatically cancel the transaction or will the seller have to send a request to cancel?   Thanks.


I just had to return an eBay item and the seller did request a cancellation. I could also still leave fb after the cancellation was closed.


----------



## lshcat

MAGJES said:


> Question - Someone I know here bought a bag on ebay recently.  It was listed as MINT and the pics showed an outstanding looking bag. She received the bag today and it is not MINT. The interior is downright gross with stains and lots of pet hair.  The corners show definite dirt/rubbing/wear.....not light wear either. I have now researched the seller and found her tpf reveal from 2 years ago and see that she used the same pics for her ebay listing. Of course the bag looked MINT in the pics because it was a brand new bag at the time. The buyer has communicated with the seller and expressed her concern about the condition. She wants to return of course. The seller offered a $50 refund which to the buyer is not an option.
> My question:  When the buyer returns will she still be able to leave feedback.....and when the seller issues a refund will that automatically cancel the transaction or will the seller have to send a request to cancel?   Thanks.



That's terrible!  yes she will be able to leave feedback after the refund/cancelled sale. Would you mind PM'ing me the seller's ID? So I don't buy from her, lol!


----------



## uadjit

lshcat said:


> That's terrible!  yes she will be ale to leave feedback after the refund/cancelled sale. Would you mind PM'ing me the seller's ID? So I don't buy from her, lol!



Same here.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Question - Someone I know here bought a bag on ebay recently.  It was listed as MINT and the pics showed an outstanding looking bag. She received the bag today and it is not MINT. The interior is downright gross with stains and lots of pet hair.  The corners show definite dirt/rubbing/wear.....not light wear either. I have now researched the seller and found her tpf reveal from 2 years ago and see that she used the same pics for her ebay listing. Of course the bag looked MINT in the pics because it was a brand new bag at the time. The buyer has communicated with the seller and expressed her concern about the condition. She wants to return of course. The seller offered a $50 refund which to the buyer is not an option.
> My question:  When the buyer returns will she still be able to leave feedback.....and when the seller issues a refund will that automatically cancel the transaction or will the seller have to send a request to cancel?   Thanks.



In all cases except for NPB, FVF credit has to be requested; it isn't automatic. 
I credit the buyer for her detective skills in finding the original reveal showing the same pictures. That's just plain sneaky and deceptive for the seller to do that, tpf'er or not!

And the buyer can still leave feedback for that seller. 


Please pm me the seller's ID.


----------



## Bratty1919

MAGJES said:


> Question - Someone I know here bought a bag on ebay recently.  It was listed as MINT and the pics showed an outstanding looking bag. She received the bag today and it is not MINT. The interior is downright gross with stains and lots of pet hair.  The corners show definite dirt/rubbing/wear.....not light wear either. I have now researched the seller and found her tpf reveal from 2 years ago and see that she used the same pics for her ebay listing. Of course the bag looked MINT in the pics because it was a brand new bag at the time. The buyer has communicated with the seller and expressed her concern about the condition. She wants to return of course. The seller offered a $50 refund which to the buyer is not an option.
> My question:  When the buyer returns will she still be able to leave feedback.....and when the seller issues a refund will that automatically cancel the transaction or will the seller have to send a request to cancel?   Thanks.



Could I have this seller's ID, too, please? Also be sure your friend gets her refund BEFORE she agrees to the cancellation


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Question - Someone I know here bought a bag on ebay recently.  It was listed as MINT and the pics showed an outstanding looking bag. She received the bag today and it is not MINT. The interior is downright gross with stains and lots of pet hair.  The corners show definite dirt/rubbing/wear.....not light wear either. I have now researched the seller and found her tpf reveal from 2 years ago and see that she used the same pics for her ebay listing. Of course the bag looked MINT in the pics because it was a brand new bag at the time. The buyer has communicated with the seller and expressed her concern about the condition. She wants to return of course. The seller offered a $50 refund which to the buyer is not an option.
> My question:  When the buyer returns will she still be able to leave feedback.....and when the seller issues a refund will that automatically cancel the transaction or will the seller have to send a request to cancel?   Thanks.


Please PM me the seller's ID as well.


----------



## tnguye78

Buyer has 2 fb and messaged me about an item she wants to bid on but is having an "error" message... Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## uadjit

tnguye78 said:


> Buyer has 2 fb and messaged me about an item she wants to bid on but is having an "error" message... Does anyone know what that means?



Probably that your settings have blocked her in some way. Like she's in a country you don't ship to or has too many unpaid item strikes or she doesn't have a PP account or something.

You can usually see why by going to "Account>Site Preferences" in My eBay. Click "show" after "Buyer requirements" and then click the link to the "Buyer Requirements Activity Log".

I don't think this works for buyers who are on your blocked list (at least it hasn't worked for me) and it won't tell you if it's just kind of site error.


----------



## tnguye78

uadjit said:


> Probably that your settings have blocked her in some way. Like she's in a country you don't ship to or has too many unpaid item strikes or she doesn't have a PP account or something.
> 
> You can usually see why by going to "Account>Site Preferences" in My eBay. Click "show" after "Buyer requirements" and then click the link to the "Buyer Requirements Activity Log".
> 
> I don't think this works for buyers who are on your blocked list (at least it hasn't worked for me) and it won't tell you if it's just kind of site error.




OHH!  I never knew that. Thank you. I will let my buyer know.


----------



## uadjit

tnguye78 said:


> OHH!  I never knew that. Thank you. I will let my buyer know.



Sorry, I wasn't clear.

Your buyer can't see that. _You_ have to check _your_ buyer activity log to see what the problem is.


----------



## tnguye78

uadjit said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear.
> 
> Your buyer can't see that. _You_ have to check _your_ buyer activity log to see what the problem is.



You explained it perfectly clear the first time . I was just so excited I didn't tell you I understood, LOL.  I messaged her about why she couldn't bid.. she didn't have a pay pal account attached to her ebay

Thanks again!


----------



## uadjit

tnguye78 said:


> You explained it perfectly clear the first time . I was just so excited I didn't tell you I understood, LOL.  I messaged her about why she couldn't bid.. she didn't have a pay pal account attached to her ebay
> 
> Thanks again!



Oh good! Maybe she will add one to her account and be able to bid.


----------



## rosiejane1688

Hello, could someone advise me on the best place to post information on a stolen Mulberry Bayswater please? Many thanks. Rosie


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> Question - Someone I know here bought a bag on ebay recently.  It was listed as MINT and the pics showed an outstanding looking bag. She received the bag today and it is not MINT. The interior is downright gross with stains and lots of pet hair.  The corners show definite dirt/rubbing/wear.....not light wear either. I have now researched the seller and found her tpf reveal from 2 years ago and see that she used the same pics for her ebay listing. Of course the bag looked MINT in the pics because it was a brand new bag at the time. The buyer has communicated with the seller and expressed her concern about the condition. She wants to return of course. The seller offered a $50 refund which to the buyer is not an option.
> My question:  When the buyer returns will she still be able to leave feedback.....and when the seller issues a refund will that automatically cancel the transaction or will the seller have to send a request to cancel?   Thanks.



An update on this and a question....

The buyer has returned the bag and a notice was left for the seller to pick it up at the post office (per tracking info) on Monday morning.  The buyer emailed the seller last ight to see when she would be picking it up. The seller replied that she hasn't gotten a notice and that she can't pick it up until she receives one. The buyer replied to please rint out the tracking info and take that to the post office to pick it up.  The seller is not cooperating or at the very least dragging this out on purpose....

How long should the buyer wait for the seller to pick up this package?  Is it too early to contact ebay or is there a certain number of days she will need to wait. The buyer of course does not want the package to be returned to her. Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

Have the buyer tell the PO to leave a second notice with the seller to pick up the item.


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ She could but we both believe that she received the 1st one and another notice will do no good. 

*I'd like to know ebay's guidelines / policies regarding a seller not picking up a return.* 

The seller listed this as MINT so IMO she has already proven to be untrustworthy.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> ^^^ She could but we both believe that she received the 1st one and another notice will do no good.
> 
> *I'd like to know ebay's guidelines / policies regarding a seller not picking up a return.*
> 
> The seller listed this as MINT so IMO she has already proven to be untrustworthy.


My suggestion would be for the buyer to send the seller the following message, both through ebay and direct email. That way, she can't claim not to have received notices. (Tweak as necessary.)
_
Dear seller: 

I'm sending this message both directly to your email as well as through ebay messages because I want it on record with ebay that you've been contacted several times.

As I told you on (such-and-such date), USPS attempted to deliver the returned package and as shown on the tracking (insert tracking number), a notice was left. I also contacted you on (date) to let you know that the package was awaiting your pickup yet you've declined to retrieve it.  

Be aware that refusal to pick up will not negate your responsibility to issue a refund. If the package is returned to me, I will contact ebay/pp for my refund since you refused the package and didn't issue it yourself.

I shall await your response before contacting ebay for the refund.

Sincerely,
Your not-a-sucker buyer_

If the buyer hasn't opened a dispute yet, I advise that she do so now. This seller deserves to have the dispute on her record.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> My suggestion would be for the buyer to send the seller the following message, both through ebay and direct email. That way, she can't claim not to have received notices. (Tweak as necessary.)
> _
> Dear seller:
> 
> I'm sending this message both directly to your email as well as through ebay messages because I want it on record with ebay that you've been contacted several times.
> 
> As I told you on (such-and-such date), USPS attempted to deliver the returned package and as shown on the tracking (insert tracking number), a notice was left. I also contacted you on (date) to let you know that the package was awaiting your pickup yet you've declined to retrieve it.
> 
> Be aware that refusal to pick up will not negate your responsibility to issue a refund. If the package is returned to me, I will contact ebay/pp for my refund since you refused the package and didn't issue it yourself.
> 
> I shall await your response before contacting ebay for the refund.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Your not-a-sucker buyer_
> 
> If the buyer hasn't opened a dispute yet, I advise that she do so now. This seller deserves to have the dispute on her record.


Thank you for this. I will pass along to the buyer.


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:


> Thank you for this. I will pass along to the buyer.



You do not need a notice it to pick up an item. All you need is a tracking number and photo ID. My PO is terrible about leaving notices. I get them only about 2/3 of the time I'm supposed to but I have no trouble picking up the packages, anyway.

She can also just have the item scheduled to be re-delivered at https://redelivery.usps.com/redelivery/ if she's just too lazy to go to the post office.


----------



## MAGJES

uadjit said:


> You do not need a notice it to pick up an item. All you need is a tracking number and photo ID. My PO is terrible about leaving notices. I get them only about 2/3 of the time I'm supposed to but I have no trouble picking up the packages, anyway.
> 
> She can also just have the item scheduled to be re-delivered at https://redelivery.usps.com/redelivery/ if she's just too lazy to go to the post office.




That's the problem.  The seller is not willing to do go to the post office to pick up the package and just keeps saying that she doesn't have a "notice."  The buyer has told her to please just print out the tracking where it says "notice left" and take that to the post office but she will not do it nor will she take the time to call and reschedule. She's just being difficult and the buyer (the one returning the package) is only wanting to go around her at this point to get the refund.


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:


> That's the problem.  The seller is not willing to do go to the post office to pick up the package and just keeps saying that she doesn't have a "notice."  The buyer has told her to please just print out the tracking where it says "notice left" and take that to the post office but she will not do it nor will she take the time to call and reschedule. She's just being difficult and the buyer (the one returning the package) is only wanting to go around her at this point to get the refund.



I get it. She's being difficult. But I'd at least give her fair warning of all her options before taking action.

Is there already a buyer protection case open? If so there is a timeline for a response that should be outlined in the resolution center. 

If there isn't already a case open then your buyer can open a case at any time.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> You do not need a notice it to pick up an item. All you need is a tracking number and photo ID. My PO is terrible about leaving notices. I get them only about 2/3 of the time I'm supposed to but I have no trouble picking up the packages, anyway.
> 
> She can also just have the item scheduled to be re-delivered at https://redelivery.usps.com/redelivery/ if she's just too lazy to go to the post office.


I don't think the seller really thinks she needs a notice.

My guess is that the seller thinks that if she doesn't pick up the package, she won't have to issue  a refund. 

Geez, if any seller earned a huge red neg, this one does!


----------



## dizizit

Hi ladies. I need help.  I'm a new seller. My auction ended yesterday aug 29 thurs at 10am (I just have 1 bidder with 0 feedback newly registered) . Now I got a message saying to hold off the item until mon or tue because she's waiting for her money in her account. Ugh. How should I proceed with this?


----------



## uadjit

dizizit said:


> Hi ladies. I need help.  I'm a new seller. My auction ended yesterday aug 29 thurs at 10am (I just have 1 bidder with 0 feedback newly registered) . Now I got a message saying to hold off the item until mon or tue because she's waiting for her money in her account. Ugh. How should I proceed with this?



You should probably just wait. If she hasn't paid by wednesday then file an NPB on her.


----------



## BeenBurned

dizizit said:


> Hi ladies. I need help.  I'm a new seller. My auction ended yesterday aug 29 thurs at 10am (I just have 1 bidder with 0 feedback newly registered) . Now I got a message saying to hold off the item until mon or tue because she's waiting for her money in her account. Ugh. How should I proceed with this?





uadjit said:


> You should probably just wait. If she hasn't paid by wednesday then file an NPB on her.


LOL! I thought I'd already  answered you but my response wasn't showing. 

Then I found it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/im-new-seller-i-have-0-feedback-buyer-833602.html#post25280268


----------



## noshoepolish

dizizit said:


> Hi ladies. I need help.  I'm a new seller. My auction ended yesterday aug 29 thurs at 10am (I just have 1 bidder with 0 feedback newly registered) . Now I got a message saying to hold off the item until mon or tue because she's waiting for her money in her account. Ugh. How should I proceed with this?



It's a holiday weekend.  Even if she pays by tomorrow at 10, the package isn't really going anywhere.  If she is paying cash she has to move the money into PayPal.  If she has to verify her Paypal account, it takes a few days.  I would tell her you will give her until noon eastern time Wednesday to pay.  Then open the dispute.  Make sure you change your setting for her.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Hi! I have someone interested in my listing who's asking about a payment plan,  where basically she would pay me over a couple of weeks,  and then I would ship the item to her. I don't see anything immediately wrong with this,  but thought I'd see what others who might have more experience thought. Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

rockcandymelts said:


> Hi! I have someone interested in my listing who's asking about a payment plan,  where basically she would pay me over a couple of weeks,  and then I would ship the item to her. I don't see anything immediately wrong with this,  but thought I'd see what others who might have more experience thought. Thanks!



You will lose your seller protection. If you want you can offer to hold the item for however long and then she can just pay in full when she has the money.


----------



## BeenBurned

rockcandymelts said:


> Hi! I have someone interested in my listing who's asking about a payment plan,  where basically she would pay me over a couple of weeks,  and then I would ship the item to her. I don't see anything immediately wrong with this,  but thought I'd see what others who might have more experience thought. Thanks!





uadjit said:


> You will lose your seller protection. If you want you can offer to hold the item for however long and then she can just pay in full when she has the money.


Doesn't the buyer also lose protection when she makes partial payments? The issue would be that the buyer could still file c.c. disputes.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Doesn't the buyer also lose protection when she makes partial payments? The issue would be that the buyer could still file c.c. disputes.



I think they lose protection on anything over the first payment amount. I do think they would be able to file multiple unauthorized use chargebacks for the same item but that would probably depend on their bank. In any case it is a potential mess waiting to happen. I would advise against it.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Hello! I recently sold a pair of shoes, but the buyer doesn't like them and wants to return them. I usually don't accept any returns, but I am considering accepting this one because I don't want any negative feedback. However, will I be able to get my fees back??


----------



## seltzer92

*has anyone had any experiences merging paypal accounts? *

i have two paypal accounts. one of them has over $1,400 in it and i cant move the money around as i closed the bank account associated with it. 

the other paypal account is associated with my normal up and running bank account. this is the one i want to keep. 

i called paypal and they said they would look into it and email me in 24 hours. its been more than 24 hours now. i dont know if this is due to the long holiday weekend. maybe i wont hear from them until tuesday.


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> *has anyone had any experiences merging paypal accounts? *
> 
> i have two paypal accounts. one of them has over $1,400 in it and i cant move the money around as i closed the bank account associated with it.
> 
> the other paypal account is associated with my normal up and running bank account. this is the one i want to keep.
> 
> i called paypal and they said they would look into it and email me in 24 hours. its been more than 24 hours now. i dont know if this is due to the long holiday weekend. maybe i wont hear from them until tuesday.


I prefer to keep as little money in my PP account as I need. I usually withdraw all but $10-$20, leaving that for shipping without PP payment or another minor need. Personally, even if you can merge the accounts, I wouldn't keep that kind of balance. (Why should PP earn interest on your money?)

If you go to your PP account, you can withdraw the money using the Request a Check option. 

At the top of the page, under the "withdraw" tab, there's a dropdown that includes an option to have PP send you the money. They'll charge you $1.50 but it's well worth it in this case.


----------



## seltzer92

^unfortunately, that won't work out because they limit it to 500$ at a time per month. and they may not even send out a check because the account is "unverified" due to the fact that the bank account associated with it is closed. with my luck, even if they did agree to send checks they would insist on sending it an old defunct address. 

the reason that there is so much money in it is due to the fact that somehow ebay buyers ended up sending payment there. 

the only email i got them from them 24 hours later was a survey. 

i think i am going to wait until tuesday. then i'll call them back.


----------



## BeenBurned

That's ridiculous! They can't withhold your money without any way for you to get it!


----------



## noshoepolish

Can you send money to yourself as a personal transaction?



seltzer92 said:


> *has anyone had any experiences merging paypal accounts? *
> 
> i have two paypal accounts. one of them has over $1,400 in it and i cant move the money around as i closed the bank account associated with it.
> 
> the other paypal account is associated with my normal up and running bank account. this is the one i want to keep.
> 
> i called paypal and they said they would look into it and email me in 24 hours. its been more than 24 hours now. i dont know if this is due to the long holiday weekend. maybe i wont hear from them until tuesday.


----------



## seltzer92

noshoepolish said:


> Can you send money to yourself as a personal transaction?



nope, because i'm reached my sending limit as the account is longer "verified" due to the account associated with it being closed.


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> nope, because i'm reached my sending limit as the account is longer "verified" due to the account associated with it being closed.


You need to get on the phone with them and keep escalating until you get someone who has the power to get you your money!

You might also want to contact a mod and request that your posts on this subject be split into your own topic.


----------



## JuliaH

Hi everybody. Did anybody try to send something to Russia? How long does it take? I sent one bag couple weeks ago, buyer still didn't receive it((


----------



## chicinthecity777

JuliaH said:


> Hi everybody. Did anybody try to send something to Russia? How long does it take? I sent one bag couple weeks ago, buyer still didn't receive it((


 
I did a while back, on a high value item (an almost new ferragamo leather jacket), I was worried sick but it did arrive after a while and buyer left positive feedback very quickly. Did you use a tracked service? I did use a very secure tracked service. Depending on where you are, it may take longer for it to arrive.

I'm based in Europe BTW.


----------



## shinymagpie

JuliaH said:


> Hi everybody. Did anybody try to send something to Russia? How long does it take? I sent one bag couple weeks ago, buyer still didn't receive it((



I sent something to Russia, using EMS. No problems at all. Arrived about 7 days later.


----------



## rockcandymelts

uadjit said:


> You will lose your seller protection. If you want you can offer to hold the item for however long and then she can just pay in full when she has the money.











BeenBurned said:


> Doesn't the buyer also lose protection when she makes partial payments? The issue would be that the buyer could still file c.c. disputes.











uadjit said:


> I think they lose protection on anything over the first payment amount. I do think they would be able to file multiple unauthorized use chargebacks for the same item but that would probably depend on their bank. In any case it is a potential mess waiting to happen. I would advise against it.



Thanks for the feedback,  everyone!  I ended up selling to a buyer who paid immediately--sounds like all worked out for the best!


----------



## seltzer92

BeenBurned said:


> You need to get on the phone with them and keep escalating until you get someone who has the power to get you your money!
> 
> You might also want to contact a mod and request that your posts on this subject be split into your own topic.



to follow up with this. i called back again today. it was an native english speaker this time. i had to correct him several times about paypal policy. he didnt think it was possible at all to merge accounts. he said i would just have to open a new bank account. i told him it was contrary to paypal policy and that i had read a Q+A with a paypal administrator that it WAS possible and that he would need to check both paypal accounts to make sure that they were the same person...

the guy i had on the phone grudgingly agreed, and he was able to lift by limit by making it seem if my account was confirmed somehow..(by adding a fake bank account somehow on his end) i was then able to send the entire amount of the balance to my up and running bank account.

MORAL OF THE STORY: whenever calling paypal do your homework, know your rights and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## Bratty1919

seltzer92 said:


> to follow up with this. i called back again today. it was an native english speaker this time. i had to correct him several times about paypal policy. he didnt think it was possible at all to merge accounts. he said i would just have to open a new bank account. i told him it was contrary to paypal policy and that i had read a Q+A with a paypal administrator that it WAS possible and that he would need to check both paypal accounts to make sure that they were the same person...
> 
> the guy i had on the phone grudgingly agreed, and he was able to lift by limit by making it seem if my account was confirmed somehow..(by adding a fake bank account somehow on his end) i was then able to send the entire amount of the balance to my up and running bank account.
> 
> *MORAL OF THE STORY: whenever calling paypal do your homework, know your rights and don't take no for an answer*.



This is VERY true, of both PP & eBay! Glad it worked out okay!


----------



## dodgygirl

Hello all,
I have a question about an Ebay case. The seller has agreed to refund me when I return the item to him. I sent the parcel with tracking and signature confirmation. The tracking system updated today and it states "Person not known at address". I think the parcel will now be sent back to me because of this. I contacted the seller and he is saying there was never an attempt. I don't believe him due to his attitude during the whole back and forth messaging. There would have been a notice left by the postman/woman if there was no one at the address but someone must have informed them that the person listed on the parcel is not at the address at all.
Should I simply escalate the case?


----------



## Redsoleshines

Hi guys, I need a friend advice, hope someone can help me. I tell you my concern. I have met a person who tell me your SA in France (she is from Jakarta actually) has my dream bag a Lagoon Birkin 30 GHW. She say she already paid the bag and your SA can ship the bag directly to me but I first have to pay the bag previously to her by bank transfer, western union, etc... I told her I prefer to pay the bag directly to her SA because I'm from European Union and I can save a high amount on fees and taxes. but she say I can't or her SA can get mad with her (don't know why if her SA will send the package to my name and address, uuh? she will know the bag is not for her). What do you think ladies??? Also, can a sales assistant in France issue a bill in dollars when its currency is the euro? Because this woman ask me the money in dollars when its currency is the euro? (10500$ plus 360$ for shipping) thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help


----------



## BeenBurned

dodgygirl said:


> Hello all,
> I have a question about an Ebay case. The seller has agreed to refund me when I return the item to him. I sent the parcel with tracking and signature confirmation. The tracking system updated today and it states "Person not known at address". I think the parcel will now be sent back to me because of this. I contacted the seller and he is saying there was never an attempt. I don't believe him due to his attitude during the whole back and forth messaging. There would have been a notice left by the postman/woman if there was no one at the address but someone must have informed them that the person listed on the parcel is not at the address at all.
> Should I simply escalate the case?


I would escalate the case describing the problem. You might also try calling ebay to ask their advice and to request that a note be put on your account documenting the problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

Redsoleshines said:


> Hi guys, I need a friend advice, hope someone can help me. I tell you my concern. I have met a person who tell me your SA in France (she is from Jakarta actually) has my dream bag a Lagoon Birkin 30 GHW. She say she already paid the bag and your SA can ship the bag directly to me but I first have to pay the bag previously to her by bank transfer, western union, etc... I told her I prefer to pay the bag directly to her SA because I'm from European Union and I can save a high amount on fees and taxes. but she say I can't or her SA can get mad with her (don't know why if her SA will send the package to my name and address, uuh? she will know the bag is not for her). What do you think ladies??? Also, can a sales assistant in France issue a bill in dollars when its currency is the euro? Because this woman ask me the money in dollars when its currency is the euro? (10500$ plus 360$ for shipping) thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help


NO! NO! NO! This screams scam. You will lose your money and not receive anything. 

There's no bag and there's no SA.


----------



## thebagcollector

BeenBurned said:


> NO! NO! NO! This screams scam. You will lose your money and not receive anything.
> 
> There's no bag and there's no SA.



I was told same here...

Redsoleshines, do you contacted her vía whatsapp or instagram?? 
I think I know who is


----------



## Apricot Summers

Redsoleshines said:


> Hi guys, I need a friend advice, hope someone can help me. I tell you my concern. I have met a person who tell me your SA in France (she is from Jakarta actually) has my dream bag a Lagoon Birkin 30 GHW. She say she already paid the bag and your SA can ship the bag directly to me but I first have to pay the bag previously to her by bank transfer, western union, etc... I told her I prefer to pay the bag directly to her SA because I'm from European Union and I can save a high amount on fees and taxes. but she say I can't or her SA can get mad with her (don't know why if her SA will send the package to my name and address, uuh? she will know the bag is not for her). What do you think ladies??? Also, can a sales assistant in France issue a bill in dollars when its currency is the euro? Because this woman ask me the money in dollars when its currency is the euro? (10500$ plus 360$ for shipping) thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help





*NO!  DO NOT SEND MONEY VIA WIRE OR WESTERN UNION!
*
Absolutely NOT!    You are being scammed.  If you were to send the money, there is NO WAY to recover it.  Absolutely none.

You NEVER send any money to strangers via Western Union -- and Western Union has written advisories on their forms to NEVER use Western Union to pay for purchases, EVER!


If you want that bag, call the SA that you know directly and ask if they have the bag or have recently sold one.  They have no reason to lie to you.    

As for the sales receipt being converted to Dollars - it would appear in the currency in effect at the physical location.  So if the purse is sold at the France location, it would NOT appear in US Dollars.


----------



## JuliaH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I did a while back, on a high value item (an almost new ferragamo leather jacket), I was worried sick but it did arrive after a while and buyer left positive feedback very quickly. Did you use a tracked service? I did use a very secure tracked service. Depending on where you are, it may take longer for it to arrive.
> 
> I'm based in Europe BTW.



i am in us.. i am very worry, i used tracked service but  its only works in usa.. since it leave country, there is no more tracking to check.. Now i feel like I never want to send anything to Russia anymore. Well will see, I still have hope..


----------



## dodgygirl

BeenBurned said:


> I would escalate the case describing the problem. You might also try calling ebay to ask their advice and to request that a note be put on your account documenting the problem.



Thanks for the reply BB! I called Ebay and told them what happened and now the case is escalated, the rep on the phone said it would be in my favour~


----------



## FancyDiaperBag

Is ginza-japan a reputable seller?  I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything. TIA!


----------



## newbie7

Hi - I have seen seller with a "banner" stating that they are on vacation on certain dates and shipping will be delayed.  Does anyone know how to do this?  TIA


----------



## Sueshi

So, I have my first non paying buyer. So she bid on my auction 2 before it ended and she ask me a question after the auction ended. I believe she didn't bother reading my description.. So, I message her saying that Friday will be her last day to pay or if she needed more time... or I'll file a ebay report on Saturday. So, I got a message from her today saying I was unprofessional and rude...and she no longer wants it. Also, she has zero feedback, and I understand everyone starts when zero feedback. 

So, my question is what to do next? 
Thanks. I'm just having a headache over this.


----------



## uadjit

Sueshi said:


> So, I have my first non paying buyer. So she bid on my auction 2 before it ended and she ask me a question after the auction ended. I believe she didn't bother reading my description.. So, I message her saying that Friday will be her last day to pay or if she needed more time... or I'll file a ebay report on Saturday. So, I got a message from her today saying I was unprofessional and rude...and she no longer wants it. Also, she has zero feedback, and I understand everyone starts when zero feedback.
> 
> So, my question is what to do next?
> Thanks. I'm just having a headache over this.



No need to stress. Just file an NPB and add her to your block list.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Hello all. I have a problem with a seller at Rakuten Japan that I hope someone can give me some suggestions on what to do. 
I bought an Hermes Birkin bag in early May from Jewel Aimas/ Ains1 seller and paid by wire transfer. Since I don't live in Japan and the seller who welcome International buyers does not ship outside Japan, I had them shipped the bag to a friend who live in Japan. As a side note, I travel to Japan few times a year for business purpose and thought the next time I go there I can pick the bag up from my friend but at the time, I didn't know when I was going to go next and informed the seller about that.
Fast forward to 25 August, when I finally went to Japan and picked up the package from my friend. 
I was so surprised to see how big the box is and already got a bad feeling about it. Sure enough, it was the wrong size. Although all the other specs like colour, leather, hardware, etc is correct but I bought a B30 and I got a B35 (wouldn't buy it if I knew it was B35). Immediately I emailed the seller about it. 4 emails and 6 days later, I got a reply from them saying that their staff checked the bag and there is nothing wrong with it and that they don't accept returns. 
I sent few emails again demanding a solution and sent them a picture of the bag with a ruler in front of the bag to show them that it is 35cm in width. After few emails, finally few days later they replied basically saying the same thing that they couldn't believe that it took so long for me to get the bag, insisted that they sent a Birkin 30 because few staff checked before they sent it out, and that I cannot returned it. 
This was few days ago and since then I still emailed them few times with no response at all.
My Husband was kind enough to call them recently on my behalf (as I am not known to be the patience one). I could not believe what happened. Both one of the girl on the phone and her manager (owner of shop?) screamed at him, accusing us to Switched the bag and saying repeatedly that they don't care about our problem and they don't care if we take the matter to the local Police. Mind you, they don't speak English very well. The girl can speak broken English and the Manager just literally screamed at my poor Husband in Japanese and he finally hung up on my oh so patient DH. Literally minutes after the phone call they emailed me giving me ultimatum saying that they only thing they can do is offer to buy the bag from me at a LOWER price than I paid for providing it is in acceptable condition or they welcome the police to their store. My hands are still shaking typing all this because it's just so unreal how these people behave! 
Unfortunately, the online listing of the bag is gone and they claimed on the phone that they do not keep any records of it. 
I know in Japan resellers have to have license with the Police to do this business, so it's taken seriously there. But my biggest concern is language as I don't speak Japanese. 
I would really appreciate any suggestions anyone can give to me, I am at a lost at the moment. 
Thanking you all in advance and my apologies for the long rant.


----------



## threadbender

cr1stalangel said:


> Hello all. I have a problem with a seller at Rakuten Japan that I hope someone can give me some suggestions on what to do.
> I bought an Hermes Birkin bag in early May from Jewel Aimas/ Ains1 seller and paid by wire transfer. Since I don't live in Japan and the seller who welcome International buyers does not ship outside Japan, I had them shipped the bag to a friend who live in Japan. As a side note, I travel to Japan few times a year for business purpose and thought the next time I go there I can pick the bag up from my friend but at the time, I didn't know when I was going to go next and informed the seller about that.
> Fast forward to 25 August, when I finally went to Japan and picked up the package from my friend.
> I was so surprised to see how big the box is and already got a bad feeling about it. Sure enough, it was the wrong size. Although all the other specs like colour, leather, hardware, etc is correct but I bought a B30 and I got a B35 (wouldn't buy it if I knew it was B35). Immediately I emailed the seller about it. 4 emails and 6 days later, I got a reply from them saying that their staff checked the bag and there is nothing wrong with it and that they don't accept returns.
> I sent few emails again demanding a solution and sent them a picture of the bag with a ruler in front of the bag to show them that it is 35cm in width. After few emails, finally few days later they replied basically saying the same thing that they couldn't believe that it took so long for me to get the bag, insisted that they sent a Birkin 30 because few staff checked before they sent it out, and that I cannot returned it.
> This was few days ago and since then I still emailed them few times with no response at all.
> My Husband was kind enough to call them recently on my behalf (as I am not known to be the patience one). I could not believe what happened. Both one of the girl on the phone and her manager (owner of shop?) screamed at him, accusing us to Switched the bag and saying repeatedly that they don't care about our problem and they don't care if we take the matter to the local Police. Mind you, they don't speak English very well. The girl can speak broken English and the Manager just literally screamed at my poor Husband in Japanese and he finally hung up on my oh so patient DH. Literally minutes after the phone call they emailed me giving me ultimatum saying that they only thing they can do is offer to buy the bag from me at a LOWER price than I paid for providing it is in acceptable condition or they welcome the police to their store. My hands are still shaking typing all this because it's just so unreal how these people behave!
> Unfortunately, the online listing of the bag is gone and they claimed on the phone that they do not keep any records of it.
> I know in Japan resellers have to have license with the Police to do this business, so it's taken seriously there. But my biggest concern is language as I don't speak Japanese.
> I would really appreciate any suggestions anyone can give to me, I am at a lost at the moment.
> Thanking you all in advance and my apologies for the long rant.



Can I ask why, if it was purchased in May, you did not have your friend ship it to you? With over 3 months since the sale, the seller likely does not have the photos etc.


----------



## cr1stalangel

carlpsmom said:


> Can I ask why, if it was purchased in May, you did not have your friend ship it to you? With over 3 months since the sale, the seller likely does not have the photos etc.



Yes of course. The friend is a business client who has become friends with me and DH. I could not possible ask him (or his wife) and trouble them further to send it to Singapore. I only had it sent to his house because I didn't have any other choice since the seller didn't want to ship overseas. Also, at the time we had plan to go to Japan for business meetings but plans fell through as it involves other parties from other countries. 
They were already more than kind enough to lend their home address and space in their house for my package until I can pick it up. Looking back, I also rather foolishly trusted the seller that everything will be ok.


----------



## Bratty1919

cr1stalangel said:


> Yes of course. The friend is a business  client who has become friends with me and DH. I could not possible ask  him (or his wife) and trouble them further to send it to Singapore. I  only had it sent to his house because I didn't have any other choice  since the seller didn't want to ship overseas. Also, at the time we had  plan to go to Japan for business meetings but plans fell through as it  involves other parties from other countries.
> They were already more than kind enough to lend their home address and  space in their house for my package until I can pick it up. *Looking  back, I also rather foolishly trusted the seller that everything will be  ok.*



Seems to me like this was just one of your mistakes!



cr1stalangel said:


> Hello all. I have a problem with a seller at Rakuten Japan that I hope someone can give me some suggestions on what to do.
> I bought an Hermes Birkin bag in early May from Jewel Aimas/ Ains1 seller and paid by wire transfer. Since I don't live in Japan and the seller who welcome International buyers does not ship outside Japan, I had them shipped the bag to a friend who live in Japan. As a side note, I travel to Japan few times a year for business purpose and thought the next time I go there I can pick the bag up from my friend but at the time, I didn't know when I was going to go next and informed the seller about that.
> Fast forward to 25 August, when I finally went to Japan and picked up the package from my friend.
> I was so surprised to see how big the box is and already got a bad feeling about it. Sure enough, it was the wrong size. Although all the other specs like colour, leather, hardware, etc is correct but I bought a B30 and I got a B35 (wouldn't buy it if I knew it was B35). Immediately I emailed the seller about it. 4 emails and 6 days later, I got a reply from them saying that their staff checked the bag and there is nothing wrong with it and that they don't accept returns.
> I sent few emails again demanding a solution and sent them a picture of the bag with a ruler in front of the bag to show them that it is 35cm in width. After few emails, finally few days later they replied basically saying the same thing that they couldn't believe that it took so long for me to get the bag, insisted that they sent a Birkin 30 because few staff checked before they sent it out, and that I cannot returned it.
> This was few days ago and since then I still emailed them few times with no response at all.
> My Husband was kind enough to call them recently on my behalf (as I am not known to be the patience one). I could not believe what happened. Both one of the girl on the phone and her manager (owner of shop?) screamed at him, accusing us to Switched the bag and saying repeatedly that they don't care about our problem and they don't care if we take the matter to the local Police. Mind you, they don't speak English very well. The girl can speak broken English and the Manager just literally screamed at my poor Husband in Japanese and he finally hung up on my oh so patient DH. Literally minutes after the phone call they emailed me giving me ultimatum saying that they only thing they can do is offer to buy the bag from me at a LOWER price than I paid for providing it is in acceptable condition or they welcome the police to their store. *My hands are still shaking typing all this because it's just so unreal how these people behave! *




Yes- almost as unreal as the way you behaved!



cr1stalangel said:


> Unfortunately, the online listing of the bag is gone and they claimed on the phone that they do not keep any records of it.
> I know in Japan resellers have to have license with the Police to do this business, so it's taken seriously there.


 
While I understand your frustration, I doubt the police would take this  matter that seriously. It's not as if you think the bag is a  counterfeit, right?



cr1stalangel said:


> But my biggest concern is language as I don't speak Japanese.
> I would really appreciate any suggestions anyone can give to me, I am at a lost at the moment.
> Thanking you all in advance and my apologies for the long rant.



Let me see if I have this right. You bought a very expensive bag (paid for by WIRE TRANSFER) from a seller who is already (understandably) hesitant about shipping out of country. You have it shipped to someone you hardly know. You wait almost four months to collect your item (couldn't you have asked the recipient to at least open & check your item??). You open the box & freak because it's a different size. Seller is called and threatened with police action. What exactly did you expect them to do? I agree that they shouldn't yell at you/your husband, but I would've suspected your story, too, were I in their place. Not sure how the site you used works, but you would be SOL in this situation with eBay/PayPal.


----------



## BeenBurned

I Think you have two big problems and are SOL. 

First, you paid by transfer, effectively handing over cash. I assume that the bag is authentic as you most certainly would have specified if it hadn't been so you really lucked out there. 

Secondly, after 4 months, you'd be hard-pressed to find any seller or store willing to issue a refund after that amount of time. 

In this case, I think you messed up in waiting so long. What you should have done would have been to request that the seller make and exception to ship outside Japan (prior to purchase) and if he refused find another seller. Or the other thing would have been to have your friend ship it to you. 

Again, waiting four months to notify a seller of a mistake is both unfair to him and irresponsible of you. 

At this point, I'd recommend that you let it go as far as bothering the seller and either keep the bag or resell it yourself. 

If you ever do something like this again be more punctual in following up.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Bratty1919 said:


> Seems to me like this was just one of your mistakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes- almost as unreal as the way you behaved!*
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your frustration, I doubt the police would take this  matter that seriously. It's not as if you think the bag is a  counterfeit, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I have this right. You bought a very expensive bag (paid for by WIRE TRANSFER) from a seller who is already (understandably) hesitant about shipping out of country. You have it shipped to someone you hardly know. You wait almost four months to collect your item (couldn't you have asked the recipient to at least open & check your item??). You open the box & freak because it's a different size. Seller is called and threatened with police action. What exactly did you expect them to do? I agree that they shouldn't yell at you/your husband, but I would've suspected your story, too, were I in their place. Not sure how the site you used works, but you would be SOL in this situation with eBay/PayPal.



I don't expect everyone to agree with my opinion but there are ways to disagree with someone on any subject without being sarcastic or rude. A lot of your comments were based on personal assumptions which is incorrect in this case. I can see why you would think a certain way from the outside view (perhaps also due to your personal experiences which will differ to mine) but if you're uncertain about anything I've mentioned in my post or even why I did/said certain things, you could've asked like what Carlpsmom did. 
I don't know where you are located but in Japan, this reselling business is taken very seriously as I've mentioned before. Of course I don't know for a fact if my particular case will have enough weight to file a police report but it is 1 of the option I am considering. Regarding the bags authenticity, I honestly don't know as I'm not an authenticator nor an expert in Hermes. Though I still give the seller the benefit of the doubt because any resellers in Japan who are caught selling counterfeit will have bad consequences with the Authority. 
Your opinion that I barely know my friend in Japan couldn't be further from truth. 
I have no idea where you read that in my previous post. 
And no, I did not want to bother him nor his wife further to open the package to check on it, nor I will ever do so. I'm guessing we have culture difference in this matter and without going too much into it, that was my decision based on my culture and my respect for theirs. 
What do I expect the seller to do? Simple. Communicate. 
I am still the Customer and a mistake happened, my main goal is to find a solution whatever that may be. There is no excuse for them to shout at us and absolutely unacceptable that they accused their customer of lying and deceit. Leave that to daytime soaps. It is their behaviour that leads me thinking to bring this to the authority as it is very odd behaviour as if they have something to hide. If this happens face to face, I'm sure anyone in their right mind would've called the Police since the other party refused to talk in a civil manner. 
I bought a Birkin 30, I was sent a Birkin 35. The only thing I want is the Birkin 30 I purchased as per their listing. Not a refund or anything else. If anyone thinks that is too much to ask, then so be it. 
I do thank you for your reply to my post and appreciate your comments.


----------



## cr1stalangel

BeenBurned said:


> I Think you have two big problems and are SOL.
> 
> First, you paid by transfer, effectively handing over cash. I assume that the bag is authentic as you most certainly would have specified if it hadn't been so you really lucked out there.
> 
> Secondly, after 4 months, you'd be hard-pressed to find any seller or store willing to issue a refund after that amount of time.
> 
> In this case, I think you messed up in waiting so long. What you should have done would have been to request that the seller make and exception to ship outside Japan (prior to purchase) and if he refused find another seller. Or the other thing would have been to have your friend ship it to you.
> 
> Again, waiting four months to notify a seller of a mistake is both unfair to him and irresponsible of you.
> 
> At this point, I'd recommend that you let it go as far as bothering the seller and either keep the bag or resell it yourself.
> 
> If you ever do something like this again be more punctual in following up.



Thank you for your comments. I hope you don't mind if I clarify some things. 
I'm not sure if you are familiar with sellers on Rakuten, but majority of them only accepts Wire transfer. I do understand the risk involve in this. In this case, I put it down to I had the bad egg out of the bunch.
I didn't mention anything about the bags authenticity because in all truth, I have no idea. I am not an authenticator nor I am an expert in Hermes. I'm still giving the seller the benefit of the doubt as selling counterfeit items in Japan will have serious consequences legally.
Perhaps I overlook this part on my first post. I do not want any refund. All I want is the Birkin 30 that I purchased as per their original online listing, not the Birkin 35 that they've sent to me. I have no problem sending them back the B35 if they send me the B30. 
Pardon me for saying this bluntly, but most Japanese sellers are not flexible with anything including the shipping terms (this is based on my personal experience with a lot of them). My focus was to get the bag I want. I'm sure you understand that it's not that simple to just find another reseller with the exact same Birkin. 
As my previous post to Bratty1919, asking my friends in Japan to ship the package to me is not something I will ever ask from anyone. 
I would have email the seller when I got the package regardless if there was this case or not because I promised them to do so. I think it's just polite to let them know that I finally receive the bag and how happy I am to finally got it. 
The time is beside the point and if you don't mind me repeating, I did inform them that it will be awhile until I actually get the package personally due to my traveling schedule. 
The fact of the matter is they advertised a B30 which I agreed to purchase and they sent me B35. They adamantly said they sent a B30 to me, refused to communicate with me, screamed at us on the phone, accused us of lying and switching the bag... I do kindly ask you why is it unfair and irresponsible of me to want to communicate an issue with them ? I don't behave like this in my business life nor I expect any adults to behave like this no matter what the issue/ differences are. 
I understand we might have different opinions in this matter and I do appreciate your suggestions on what to do in the future.


----------



## threadbender

My suggestion is to not purchase something if you cannot receive it in a timely manner. I do not understand why you would not ask the person who received it to ship it to you. I guess I figure if it is someone you are close enough to to ask it to be shipped to them, then there would not be any issue in them shipping it to you rather than hold it for so long. Guess it is cultural in some way. The people I know in Japan would give the shirt off their back, so I don't get it. But, that is fine. That was a lot of money to have tied up without the item being in hand.
The bottom line is that believing that you should have any recourse after this much time is a bit much.
Have you had the bag authenticated?


----------



## Bratty1919

carlpsmom said:


> My suggestion is to not purchase something if you cannot receive it in a timely manner. I do not understand why you would not ask the person who received it to ship it to you. I guess I figure if it is someone you are close enough to to ask it to be shipped to them, then there would not be any issue in them shipping it to you rather than hold it for so long. Guess it is cultural in some way. The people I know in Japan would give the shirt off their back, so I don't get it. But, that is fine. That was a lot of money to have tied up without the item being in hand.
> *The bottom line is that believing that you should have any recourse after this much time is a bit much.*
> Have you had the bag authenticated?



My point exactly...


----------



## Bratty1919

cr1stalangel said:


> I don't expect everyone to agree with my opinion but there are ways to disagree with someone on any subject without being sarcastic or rude. A lot of your comments were based on personal assumptions which is incorrect in this case. I can see why you would think a certain way from the outside view (perhaps also due to your personal experiences which will differ to mine) but if you're uncertain about anything I've mentioned in my post or even why I did/said certain things, you could've asked like what Carlpsmom did.
> I don't know where you are located but in Japan, this reselling business is taken very seriously as I've mentioned before. Of course I don't know for a fact if my particular case will have enough weight to file a police report but it is 1 of the option I am considering. Regarding the bags authenticity, I honestly don't know as I'm not an authenticator nor an expert in Hermes. Though I still give the seller the benefit of the doubt because any resellers in Japan who are caught selling counterfeit will have bad consequences with the Authority.
> Your opinion that I barely know my friend in Japan couldn't be further from truth.
> I have no idea where you read that in my previous post.
> And no, I did not want to bother him nor his wife further to open the package to check on it, nor I will ever do so. I'm guessing we have culture difference in this matter and without going too much into it, that was my decision based on my culture and my respect for theirs.
> What do I expect the seller to do? Simple. Communicate.
> I am still the Customer and a mistake happened, my main goal is to find a solution whatever that may be. There is no excuse for them to shout at us and absolutely unacceptable that they accused their customer of lying and deceit. Leave that to daytime soaps. It is their behaviour that leads me thinking to bring this to the authority as it is very odd behaviour as if they have something to hide. If this happens face to face, I'm sure anyone in their right mind would've called the Police since the other party refused to talk in a civil manner.
> I bought a Birkin 30, I was sent a Birkin 35. The only thing I want is the Birkin 30 I purchased as per their listing. Not a refund or anything else. If anyone thinks that is too much to ask, then so be it.
> I do thank you for your reply to my post and appreciate your comments.



I did not reply with the intent of being sarcastic. And I have a lot of experience and an excellent record buying AND selling internationally.


----------



## uadjit

My advice is to resell the bag yourself and purchase the size you like.


----------



## BeenBurned

cr1stalangel said:


> Literally minutes after the phone call they emailed me giving me ultimatum saying that they only thing they can do is offer to buy the bag from me at a LOWER price than I paid for providing it is in acceptable condition or they welcome the police to their store. My hands are still shaking typing all this because it's just so unreal how these people behave!


You're hands are shaking because they were rude? Seriously, after 4 months, it was extremely generous of them to even offer you partial compensation!! They don't owe you anything at all!




cr1stalangel said:


> I  only had it sent to his house becaus*e I didn't have any other choice  since the seller didn't want to ship overseas. *Also, at the time we had  plan to go to Japan for business meetings but plans fell through as it  involves other parties from other countries.
> They were already more than kind enough to lend their home address and  space in their house for my package until I can pick it up. Looking  back, I also rather foolishly trusted the seller that everything will be  ok.


You DID have other choices. Either you could either have found another seller who would ship to you or you could have made arrangements to get the bag in a timely manner so you could have inspected it. 



cr1stalangel said:


> I'm not sure if you are familiar with sellers on Rakuten, but majority of them only accepts Wire transfer. I do understand the risk involve in this. In this case, I put it down to I had the bad egg out of the bunch.
> I didn't mention anything about the bags authenticity because in all truth, I have no idea. I am not an authenticator nor I am an expert in Hermes. I'm still giving the seller the benefit of the doubt as selling counterfeit items in Japan will have serious consequences legally.
> Perhaps I overlook this part on my first post. I do not want any refund. All I want is the Birkin 30 that I purchased as per their original online listing, not the Birkin 35 that they've sent to me. I have no problem sending them back the B35 if they send me the B30.
> Pardon me for saying this bluntly, but most Japanese sellers are not flexible with anything including the shipping terms (this is based on my personal experience with a lot of them). My focus was to get the bag I want. I'm sure you understand that it's not that simple to just find another reseller with the exact same Birkin.


If the seller (Japanese or otherwise) isn't flexible with shipping out of the country, then you don't buy from that seller unless you can get the  item and inspect it within a reasonable amount of time. 

I'm sure it's "not that simple to just find another reseller with the same Birkin," but again, to wait 4 months to get the item, inspect it and expect the seller to  either accept a return (which you don't want) or to correct an error (if that's what happened) is unreasonable. *No one will do that after that  amount of time!!  *How does the seller even know it's the same bag?!?!



cr1stalangel said:


> The time is beside the point and if you don't mind me repeating, I did  inform them that it will be awhile until I actually get the package  personally due to my traveling schedule.


The time is not beside the point! A seller doesn't care and has no reason to care about your traveling schedule. The seller is selling an item, you bought it and you had the responsibility in  May to make sure that you got the item you expected. 



cr1stalangel said:


> The fact of the matter is they advertised a B30 which I agreed to  purchase and they sent me B35. They adamantly said they sent a B30 to  me, refused to communicate with me, screamed at us on the phone, accused  us of lying and switching the bag... I do kindly ask you why is it  unfair and irresponsible of me to want to communicate an issue with them  ? I don't behave like this in my business life nor I expect any adults  to behave like this no matter what the issue/ differences are.
> I understand we might have different opinions in this matter and I do appreciate your suggestions on what to do in the future.


Again, if a mistake was made and they sent the wrong size, that was something you should have pointed out to them months ago. At that time, you would have been well within your rights to request that they correct the error. 

My point (and that of others who think you are wrong) is that you waited too long to act on this. 



cr1stalangel said:


> It is their behaviour that  leads me thinking to bring this to the authority as it is very odd  behaviour as if they have something to hide. If this happens face to  face, I'm sure anyone in their right mind would've called the Police  since the other party refused to talk in a civil manner.


You think it's appropriate to call the police because someone spoke to you in a tone of voice you consider not to be civil? 

I hope you didn't waste the police's time because I'm sure they have more important things to do, such as dealing with car accidents, robberies, murder, drug dealers, etc. than to have to respond to a call reporting that someone was hung up on during a phone call.

Again, at this point, your best bet is to resell  the bag yourself if you aren't happy with it. The business/Rakuten seller owes you nothing.


----------



## cr1stalangel

uadjit said:


> My advice is to resell the bag yourself and purchase the size you like.



Appreciate your advice Uadjit.


----------



## chicinthecity777

cr1stalangel said:


> Thank you for your comments. I hope you don't mind if I clarify some things.
> I'm not sure if you are familiar with sellers on Rakuten, but majority of them only accepts Wire transfer. I do understand the risk involve in this. In this case, I put it down to I had the bad egg out of the bunch.
> I didn't mention anything about the bags authenticity because in all truth, I have no idea. I am not an authenticator nor I am an expert in Hermes. I'm still giving the seller the benefit of the doubt as selling counterfeit items in Japan will have serious consequences legally.
> Perhaps I overlook this part on my first post. I do not want any refund. All I want is the Birkin 30 that I purchased as per their original online listing, not the Birkin 35 that they've sent to me. I have no problem sending them back the B35 if they send me the B30.
> Pardon me for saying this bluntly, but most Japanese sellers are not flexible with anything including the shipping terms (this is based on my personal experience with a lot of them). My focus was to get the bag I want. I'm sure you understand that it's not that simple to just find another reseller with the exact same Birkin.
> As my previous post to Bratty1919, asking my friends in Japan to ship the package to me is not something I will ever ask from anyone.
> I would have email the seller when I got the package regardless if there was this case or not because I promised them to do so. I think it's just polite to let them know that I finally receive the bag and how happy I am to finally got it.
> The time is beside the point and if you don't mind me repeating, I did inform them that it will be awhile until I actually get the package personally due to my traveling schedule.
> The fact of the matter is they advertised a B30 which I agreed to purchase and they sent me B35. They adamantly said they sent a B30 to me, refused to communicate with me, screamed at us on the phone, accused us of lying and switching the bag... I do kindly ask you why is it unfair and irresponsible of me to want to communicate an issue with them ? I don't behave like this in my business life nor I expect any adults to behave like this no matter what the issue/ differences are.
> I understand we might have different opinions in this matter and I do appreciate your suggestions on what to do in the future.


 
I understand your frustration. However, time is against you. I think you should try to resell your bag and buy from a seller who will ship overseas and accept Paypal/credit card. There are some good consignment stores who will charge a reasonable commission. Do a research on this site and there are quite a few recommended by memebers.

When the bag was delivered, what you should have done is to ask your friend in Japan to take photos of the package and the bag when they received it, when you knew you wouldn't be able to go to pick it up straight away. Unfortunately too long time has passed and no seller would want to accommodate your request now. Thinking from their point of view, you could have used the bag for 4 months (not saying you did). The 30 Birkin you wanted is probably sold by now and they will not be able to send you a replacement anyhow. 

It's a very expensive lesson but I think you will not lose all the money you paid for the bag. Good luck to your search for your dream Birkin!


----------



## cr1stalangel

carlpsmom said:


> My suggestion is to not purchase something if you cannot receive it in a timely manner. I do not understand why you would not ask the person who received it to ship it to you. I guess I figure if it is someone you are close enough to to ask it to be shipped to them, then there would not be any issue in them shipping it to you rather than hold it for so long. Guess it is cultural in some way. The people I know in Japan would give the shirt off their back, so I don't get it. But, that is fine. That was a lot of money to have tied up without the item being in hand.
> The bottom line is that believing that you should have any recourse after this much time is a bit much.
> Have you had the bag authenticated?



Thank you for your comments Carlpsmom. 
I also think it'll be impossible for me to explain why I would not ask the person who received it to ship it to me and the fact I would not even ask my family to do something like that. 
You are very lucky knowing such nice people in Japan but I wouldn't go into this topic as I'm sure it'll be a controversial topic. 
I haven't done the authentication but will do so. Thank you again for your time.


----------



## cr1stalangel

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I understand your frustration. However, time is against you. I think you should try to resell your bag and buy from a seller who will ship overseas and accept Paypal/credit card. There are some good consignment stores who will charge a reasonable commission. Do a research on this site and there are quite a few recommended by memebers.
> 
> When the bag was delivered, what you should have done is to ask your friend in Japan to take photos of the package and the bag when they received it, when you knew you wouldn't be able to go to pick it up straight away. Unfortunately too long time has passed and no seller would want to accommodate your request now. Thinking from their point of view, you could have used the bag for 4 months (not saying you did). The 30 Birkin you wanted is probably sold by now and they will not be able to send you a replacement anyhow.
> 
> It's a very expensive lesson but I think you will not lose all the money you paid for the bag. Good luck to your search for your dream Birkin!



Thank you for your kind comment and suggestions XiangXiang. 
I guess I'm the odd one out who has different way of thinking because similar situation happened in my line of business and we were able to solve the situation amicably without any screaming or rude accusations. 
Actually, they did admit that they do not have another B30 in the same specs. My guess is the description in the listing was wrong but they still insisted in the emails that it was a 30. 
But I sincerely appreciate how you get your message across so eloquently. No doubt we'll see each other more at H forum.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, a quick question - it is possible to send python items to California (from Europe)? 
Thank you


----------



## chicinthecity777

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, a quick question - it is possible to send python items to California (from Europe)?
> Thank you


 
My understanding is Python product is completely illegal in CA. So no, it's not possible.


----------



## chicinthecity777

cr1stalangel said:


> Thank you for your kind comment and suggestions XiangXiang.
> I guess I'm the odd one out who has different way of thinking because similar situation happened in my line of business and we were able to solve the situation amicably without any screaming or rude accusations.
> Actually, they did admit that they do not have another B30 in the same specs. My guess is the description in the listing was wrong but they still insisted in the emails that it was a 30.
> But I sincerely appreciate how you get your message across so eloquently. No doubt we'll see each other more at H forum.


 
The reality is that not everybody is accommodating as you. And it's added more difficulty because of the language barrier. 

I'm sure we will see each other around in the H forum and good luck to your search of your dream bag!


----------



## nillacobain

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My understanding is Python product is completely illegal in CA. So no, it's not possible.



Thank you. So if I list something do you think it's better to write in the description that item cannot be sent to California?


----------



## chicinthecity777

nillacobain said:


> Thank you. So if I list something do you think it's better to write in the description that item cannot be sent to California?


 
I think it's a very good idea!


----------



## nillacobain

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think it's a very good idea!



thank you again


----------



## Bratty1919

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, a quick question - it is possible to send python items to California (from Europe)?
> Thank you





xiangxiang0731 said:


> My understanding is Python product is completely illegal in CA. So no, it's not possible.



In my experience, it isn't enforced, at least on domestic shipments. No idea if it would be for international items, though.


----------



## bag heaven

dear BeenBurned, i don't have an ebay question and i am not sure if i should post this here. if it is wrong, then please accept my apologies.i was just on the AT chanel forum and read your recent posts there. i don't know where to write this but i feel the need to write this to you too - THANK YOU! you may not recall my question in the past but you saved me from pursuing a hermes bag which condition i was not so convinced about. i am very new to ebay and by regularly reading this thread, you and other TPFers are helping me understand how it works and in avoiding being burned. your work is appreciated highly dear BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag heaven said:


> dear BeenBurned, i don't have an ebay question and i am not sure if i should post this here. if it is wrong, then please accept my apologies.i was just on the AT chanel forum and read your recent posts there. i don't know where to write this but i feel the need to write this to you too - THANK YOU! you may not recall my question in the past but you saved me from pursuing a hermes bag which condition i was not so convinced about. i am very new to ebay and by regularly reading this thread, you and other TPFers are helping me understand how it works and in avoiding being burned. your work is appreciated highly dear BB.


Awwww. Thank you so much! 

I'm glad to have saved you from a mistake.


----------



## whateve

I'm totally confused. I never had shipped internationally. Now I have a potential buyer asking me to ship to Canada from the US. The value of my item is around $75 and it weighs under 2 pounds. It doesn't fit in a small flat rate box. From what I can see from the USPS website, to send it priority mail would cost around $30, while first class is around $15. Is it safe to send it by first class? Do I get any confirmation of delivery? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm totally confused. I never had shipped internationally. Now I have a potential buyer asking me to ship to Canada from the US. The value of my item is around $75 and it weighs under 2 pounds. It doesn't fit in a small flat rate box. From what I can see from the USPS website, to send it priority mail would cost around $30, while first class is around $15. Is it safe to send it by first class? Do I get any confirmation of delivery? Thanks in advance.


Supposedly, with some postal upgrades by USPS, there's tracking on first class international mail to other countries, among them Canada.

I haven't shipped there since the change so I don't know whether it's working properly.

ETA: I just checked PP and I don't get the first class option through there. I haven't tried ebay because I don't have a "pretend" item to ship.

Another option, also with tracking now (supposedly) is a padded flat rate envelope. They come in legal (14') size. Will the bag fit?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Supposedly, with some postal upgrades by USPS, there's tracking on first class international mail to other countries, among them Canada.
> 
> I haven't shipped there since the change so I don't know whether it's working properly.
> 
> ETA: I just checked PP and I don't get the first class option through there. I haven't tried ebay because I don't have a "pretend" item to ship.
> 
> Another option, also with tracking now (supposedly) is a padded flat rate envelope. They come in legal (14') size. Will the bag fit?


Thanks. It won't fit in a flat rate envelope plus I don't know if I would want to worry about it being squished even if it did. I guess I'll just take a gamble and give first class a try.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks. It won't fit in a flat rate envelope plus I don't know if I would want to worry about it being squished even if it did. I guess I'll just take a gamble and give first class a try.


If you print the shipping label through ebay, please let me know if you were able to do a first class label.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If you print the shipping label through ebay, please let me know if you were able to do a first class label.


I didn't do it through ebay. It was through etsy and I was able to print the first class label.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I didn't do it through ebay. It was through etsy and I was able to print the first class label.


And there's tracking, right?


----------



## Tuuli35

I need an advice. I won a bag in eBay and it arrived today, the pictures in the listing were very clear and pretty and description quite detailed, so I felt confident enough. The bag arrived today and it is in described condition ... exept that one handle is half ripped off (it is sewn to the bag and is ripped where the sewing ends) which was not mentioned in the listing. So, I was not very happy but still liked the bag and wrote to the seller exactly that I am overall happy with the bag but would have liked to know about the rip before bidding.
But the more I think about it the sadder I get, I mean if I would have know it before, I would not have bought it, I guess I could let it repaired but that is not the point. What would you do, is that a case where I could return the item and ask for a refund? I can see the ripped handle on the pictures now, as I know what to look for but I didn't notice it before.  Other thing is that it still had plastic around the zipper pulls and I removed them, I guess it is not in the same condition when arrived to me or is it?
Any ideas please.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> And there's tracking, right?


There is a tracking number. I'll be curious to see if it will show when it crosses into Canada. I thought I read that it doesn't show the progress - just when it gets delivered.


----------



## whateve

I just won an auction and when I went to pay, I was charged sales tax. It wasn't mentioned in the listing. Is there any requirement that the seller disclose this?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just won an auction and when I went to pay, I was charged sales tax. It wasn't mentioned in the listing. Is there any requirement that the seller disclose this?


Some sellers collect sales tax in order to make a larger profit. If you and the seller are in the same state and if the seller has a store, their IRS obligations would require them to collect and report taxes collected on their tax returns. 

If they are collecting and not reporting, that's a no-no.

As for not disclosing it in the listing, I don't know if that's required. You'd need to look around the ebay policies for the answer.


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> Some sellers collect sales tax in order to make a larger profit. If you and the seller are in the same state and if the seller has a store, their IRS obligations would require them to collect and report taxes collected on their tax returns.
> 
> If they are collecting and not reporting, that's a no-no.
> 
> As for not disclosing it in the listing, I don't know if that's required. You'd need to look around the ebay policies for the answer.




I have had to pay sales tax a few times. Keep in mind that the IRS wants  you to pay sales/use tax on every purchase. Hopefully, it will never  come to PP reporting purchases, but if they do, you will be paying it  one way or another. That is one of the lines on the 1040. Just an FYI  since PP is doing 1099's now, that may be next.


----------



## pinay_pie

Has anybody done transaction outside eBay or Poshmark, etc? Or is this even advisable? 

Somebody on PM is interested in one of my items. We worked out the price but I suggested she buys it on shop hers instead where I have the same listings as well. At least, fee isn't as bad as PM on shop hers.

Then she suggested to pay through PayPal instead. It sounds like a good idea because I won't have to lose 18% or 20% of the sale. But I've never done this before either. I'm wary.


----------



## BeenBurned

weetzie_bat said:


> Has anybody done transaction outside eBay or Poshmark, etc? Or is this even advisable?
> 
> Somebody on PM is interested in one of my items. We worked out the price but I suggested she buys it on shop hers instead where I have the same listings as well. At least, fee isn't as bad as PM on shop hers.
> 
> Then she suggested to pay through PayPal instead. It sounds like a good idea because I won't have to lose 18% or 20% of the sale. But I've never done this before either. I'm wary.


As much as any of us hate to pay fees, the general ethical consensus is that if someone found your item on a site (in your case, PM), then that site has earned the commission for giving you the exposure. 

If you don't like PM and its fees, don't list there! List where you like the fees and you won't get into the ethical dilemmas.

Granted, some of the lower-fee sites give less exposure, but it's a "you get what you pay for" type of thing. Personally, I love Bonz and I like their lower fees even more. Because I know that my listings don't get the wide audience that ebay gets, I opt into the additional exposure of google advertising. The Bonz fee rate goes up slightly but still way below ebay. 

It's cheating Poshmark if you divert the sale elsewhere and from what I've been reading (on the PM thread), they're suspending sellers who are caught doing what you're considering.


----------



## pinay_pie

BeenBurned said:


> As much as any of us hate to pay fees, the general ethical consensus is that if someone found your item on a site (in your case, PM), then that site has earned the commission for giving you the exposure.
> 
> If you don't like PM and its fees, don't list there! List where you like the fees and you won't get into the ethical dilemmas.
> 
> Granted, some of the lower-fee sites give less exposure, but it's a "you get what you pay for" type of thing. Personally, I love Bonz and I like their lower fees even more. Because I know that my listings don't get the wide audience that ebay gets, I opt into the additional exposure of google advertising. The Bonz fee rate goes up slightly but still way below ebay.
> 
> It's cheating Poshmark if you divert the sale elsewhere and from what I've been reading (on the PM thread), they're suspending sellers who are caught doing what you're considering.



Yeah, you're right. I didn't really intend to divert until the buyer keeps trying to avoid paying for shipping & low balling me. I don't really care where my listings end up getting sold. I think I priced out in a way that wherever it's listed, I'll get back a fair price. 

When I mentioned shop hers, it wasn't so much that I'll pay for lesser fee. Technically, it's the same as Poshmark anyway. But she wanted to avoid shipping & also the idea that my item isn't authentic. 

Anyway, I think she's more keen on doing the whole thing through PayPal. But I'm not sold on that idea.


----------



## piosavsfan

Hello! I need some advice on a recent sale. I sold an item on ebay 9 days ago and checked the shipment tracking and it looks like it is being returned to me. I have not heard anything from the buyer. I'm guessing something was wrong with the address or they refused the shipment. Questions:

1. Should I wait for buyer to contact me or send them a message?
2. If they still want the item and there was an address error, would I have to refund them and have them buy the item again with the new address to maintain seller protection?

Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

piosavsfan said:


> Hello! I need some advice on a recent sale. I sold an item on ebay 9 days ago and checked the shipment tracking and it looks like it is being returned to me. I have not heard anything from the buyer. I'm guessing something was wrong with the address or they refused the shipment. Questions:
> 
> 1. Should I wait for buyer to contact me or send them a message?
> 2. If they still want the item and there was an address error, would I have to refund them and have them buy the item again with the new address to maintain seller protection?
> 
> Thanks!



1. Send them a message telling them that the tracking says the package is being returned.

2. Yes. In order to maintain seller protection you would have to cancel this transaction and have them pay again.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> 1. Send them a message telling them that the tracking says the package is being returned.
> 
> 2. Yes. In order to maintain seller protection you would have to cancel this transaction and have them pay again.


I agree with the above with *one exception.* Wait for it to arrive back to you before emailing the buyer. It's possible it was a mis-scan and the package may actually have been delivered.

If the buyer hasn't received it or if she's tracking it, she'll know what tracking says. If she isn't tracking it and it was a mis-scan, alerting her to it might invite a problem if she actually received it. KWIM?


----------



## piosavsfan

uadjit said:


> 1. Send them a message telling them that the tracking says the package is being returned.
> 
> 2. Yes. In order to maintain seller protection you would have to cancel this transaction and have them pay again.





BeenBurned said:


> I agree with the above with *one exception.* Wait for it to arrive back to you before emailing the buyer. It's possible it was a mis-scan and the package may actually have been delivered.
> 
> If the buyer hasn't received it or if she's tracking it, she'll know what tracking says. If she isn't tracking it and it was a mis-scan, alerting her to it might invite a problem if she actually received it. KWIM?



Thank you both!

BeenBurned, that is what I was thinking. I will wait for the package to get to me or for the buyer to contact me if it doesn't.


----------



## BeenBurned

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> BeenBurned, that is what I was thinking. I will wait for the package to get to me or for the buyer to contact me if it doesn't.


You're welcome. Good luck~! I hope it all works out.


----------



## uadjit

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> BeenBurned, that is what I was thinking. I will wait for the package to get to me or for the buyer to contact me if it doesn't.



Do whichever you feel comfortable with. I find that buyers appreciate being kept up to speed when something goes wrong with shipping. It seems like the majority of them don't keep up with tracking. The risk being that some hothead types might assume you haven't shipped and go straight to negging you if they don't know what's going on. Also, I've seen packages marked as "delivered" when they were not and vice versa but I've never seen one marked as "returned" that was actually delivered. Not saying it couldn't happen, though.

What I usually do when something is wacky with tracking is call USPS and try to figure out what's going on with the package on my own and then contact the buyer about it (if it's something they need to know about).

OTOH, as BB says, if it's a mis-scan and your buyer is dishonest they might get ideas if you contact them saying the package has been returned. If it was a high-value item maybe you'd be better off waiting. If it's not very expensive it might be more prudent to contact the buyer ASAP.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> I've never seen one marked as "returned" that was actually delivered. Not saying it couldn't happen, though.


I actually had that happen with one of my own packages that I'd shipped to a buyer. 

* Shipped item late morning. Marked as accepted. 
* Sent to sort facility that night
* 2 days later - Attempted delivery to (my zip code) 
* Undeliverable as addressed - return to sender

The package was never returned to me. It was delivered to the buyer across the country the next day. 

So it does happen.


----------



## faycai

hi, I have a question, hope you guys can help me.
I won an item on ebay recently, but the buyer only accept skrill to get paid.
when I processed to pay for the item thru skrill, it shows failed.
and then I can't find "pay now" button on ebay anymore, and it shows "payment pending",
Then i registered a official skrill acct ,and tried to send money to the seller directly, but
I can't upload funds to my account, all the cards and bank accounts show failed immediately
before they debit my account to verify.
I called skrill and ask them what i can do, but they told me that it is ebay's technique problem.
they told me that I have to wait until ebay fix it. I have explained to the seller, but she asked me to 
send her money thru moneygram. I feel unsafe and not protected by ebay, so i asked her if i can send money first, but told her the password after i receive the package. she refused, and told me to do the moneygram thing, and promise that she will send it after she get the money. I am really afraid to transfer money overseas. I mean, I dont know her ,why should I do that ?she opened an unpaid case against me ,and told me that my account would get suspened if I was recorded for that. What should I do ? It is not my fault ! It is Ebay's technique problem. ps:I cantacted skrill so many times ,but they keep telling me useless things but not help out......


----------



## faycai

I also tried my friends' card to get verified, but all of our cards cant be verified. btw, when i called skrill, they told me that I can't upload money to my account, but only transfer money from my skrill balance. They said they have these problem among the us customers? was she lying ? I am so frustrated, and dont want to do it anymore. I spent 3days to making calls, and writing emails ,feel so tired. I would not pay more than 1000 dollars to put myself in danger.


----------



## BeenBurned

faycai said:


> hi, I have a question, hope you guys can help me.
> I won an item on ebay recently, but the buyer only accept skrill to get paid.
> when I processed to pay for the item thru skrill, it shows failed.
> and then I can't find "pay now" button on ebay anymore, and it shows "payment pending",
> Then i registered a official skrill acct ,and tried to send money to the seller directly, but
> I can't upload funds to my account, all the cards and bank accounts show failed immediately
> before they debit my account to verify.
> I called skrill and ask them what i can do, but they told me that it is ebay's technique problem.
> they told me that I have to wait until ebay fix it. I have explained to the seller, but she asked me to
> send her money thru moneygram. I feel unsafe and not protected by ebay,  so i asked her if i can send money first, but told her the password  after i receive the package. she refused, and told me to do the  moneygram thing, and promise that she will send it after she get the  money. I am really afraid to transfer money overseas. I mean, I dont  know her ,why should I do that ?she opened an unpaid case against me  ,and told me that my account would get suspened if I was recorded for  that. What should I do ? It is not my fault ! It is Ebay's technique  problem. ps:I cantacted skrill so many times ,but they keep telling me  useless things but not help out......





faycai said:


> I also tried my friends' card to get verified,  but all of our cards cant be verified. btw, when i called skrill, they  told me that I can't upload money to my account, but only transfer money  from my skrill balance. They said they have these problem among the us  customers? was she lying ? I am so frustrated, and dont want to do it  anymore. I spent 3days to making calls, and writing emails ,feel so  tired. I would not pay more than 1000 dollars to put myself in  danger.



DO NOT DO MONEYGRAM! That's like sending cash to the stranger and screams scam to me.

Does the listing show the Paypal logo? If so, she has to accept PP. I've never used Skrill is one of the allowed payment methods but the fact that you're getting the error messages coupled with her request for Moneygram raises red flags. I wonder if she really doesn't have a Skrill account and this is her way to change the payment method to one that ebay doesn't allow and lets her get the cash.

What does the seller's history look like? Does she have a good selling history? 

Personally, I'd tell her that you'll only pay through ebay, paypal or Skrill and will only use a method that protects both you and the seller.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I know this is a common problem so I don't want to start a new thread, but I've just noticed an Ebay seller has a Givenchy Antigona bag listed with BIN & BO.  
Just two pictures accompany the listing and both are my images of my rare Antigona - images that I posted in the Givenchy sub forum and nowhere else.
Two offers have been made on the bag already.  
What is the quickest way to get the listing taken down?  
It's not as though the seller is using my pictures as well as his/her own, so I'm assuming it's a scam.
Thanks 

This is the listing :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Gi...er-Special-Edition-Medium-Black-/271289128260


----------



## Bratty1919

Straight-Laced said:


> I know this is a common problem so I don't want to start a new thread, but I've just noticed an Ebay seller has a Givenchy Antigona bag listed with BIN & BO.
> Just two pictures accompany the listing and both are my images of my rare Antigona - images that I posted in the Givenchy sub forum and nowhere else.
> Two offers have been made on the bag already.
> What is the quickest way to get the listing taken down?
> It's not as though the seller is using my pictures as well as his/her own, so I'm assuming it's a scam.
> Thanks
> 
> This is the listing :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Gi...er-Special-Edition-Medium-Black-/271289128260



You can use the "Report" link, but honestly you would likely be better off calling eBay's Trust and Safety department. Repeatedly.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> I know this is a common problem so I don't want to start a new thread, but I've just noticed an Ebay seller has a Givenchy Antigona bag listed with BIN & BO.
> Just two pictures accompany the listing and both are my images of my rare Antigona - images that I posted in the Givenchy sub forum and nowhere else.
> Two offers have been made on the bag already.
> What is the quickest way to get the listing taken down?
> It's not as though the seller is using my pictures as well as his/her own, so I'm assuming it's a scam.
> Thanks
> 
> This is the listing :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Gi...er-Special-Edition-Medium-Black-/271289128260





Bratty1919 said:


> You can use the "Report" link, but honestly you would likely be better off calling eBay's Trust and Safety department. Repeatedly.


Unfortunately, the "report" button won't work unless you've also listed the item on ebay and the pictures are in that listing. The report link will ask for the ebay listing from which the pictures were stolen. 

For those who aren't ebay sellers and whose images and/or text are stolen from other sources, it's helpful to apply for VeRO and report through the email address they'll give you when approved.

Not only is it fairly easy to apply, but a veRO listing removal is a bigger ding on the thief's record than an ebay picture theft.

You don't need to be a manufacturer to be VeRO. 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/programs-vero-ov.html

This page tells how to apply:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/vero-rights-owner.html


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, the "report" button won't work unless you've also listed the item on ebay and the pictures are in that listing. The report link will ask for the ebay listing from which the pictures were stolen.
> 
> For those who aren't ebay sellers and whose images and/or text are stolen from other sources, it's helpful to apply for VeRO and report through the email address they'll give you when approved.
> 
> Not only is it fairly easy to apply, but a veRO listing removal is a bigger ding on the thief's record than an ebay picture theft.
> 
> You don't need to be a manufacturer to be VeRO.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/programs-vero-ov.html
> 
> This page tells how to apply:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/vero-rights-owner.html




Thanks for the better info, BB


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Thanks for the better info, BB


 You're welcome.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bratty1919 said:


> You can use the "Report" link, but honestly you would likely be better off calling eBay's Trust and Safety department. Repeatedly.



Thanks!  Using the report button I reported the listing as fraudulent as soon as I saw it but it's still there obviously.  Thought about ringing but how can I "prove" anything over the phone?



BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, the "report" button won't work unless you've also listed the item on ebay and the pictures are in that listing. The report link will ask for the ebay listing from which the pictures were stolen.
> 
> For those who aren't ebay sellers and whose images and/or text are stolen from other sources, it's helpful to apply for VeRO and report through the email address they'll give you when approved.
> 
> Not only is it fairly easy to apply, but a veRO listing removal is a bigger ding on the thief's record than an ebay picture theft.
> 
> You don't need to be a manufacturer to be VeRO.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/programs-vero-ov.html
> 
> This page tells how to apply:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/vero-rights-owner.html



OK thanks for that BeenBurned 
Listing is still up some 24 hours after I reported it so I'll take the VeRo route now.
I hope the process doesn't take too long though - I don't want someone buying the bag in the meantime.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks!  Using the report button I reported the listing as fraudulent as soon as I saw it but it's still there obviously.  Thought about ringing but how can I "prove" anything over the phone?
> 
> 
> 
> OK thanks for that BeenBurned
> Listing is still up some 24 hours after I reported it so I'll take the VeRo route now.
> I hope the process doesn't take too long though - I don't want someone buying the bag in the meantime.


With the Vero report, you send the information on the infringing listing (item number) and show the link to your image/text from where it was taken. 

Good luck.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> With the Vero report, you send the information on the infringing listing (item number) and show the link to your image/text from where it was taken.
> 
> Good luck.



I've filled out the VeRo notice and sent it back with links to the original images.  Also posted a warning thread about this bag scam in the Givenchy sub-forum.
Thanks so much for your help BeenBurned!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> I've filled out the VeRo notice and sent it back with links to the original images.  Also posted a warning thread about this bag scam in the Givenchy sub-forum.
> Thanks so much for your help BeenBurned!!


Good luck.


----------



## faycai

BeenBurned said:


> DO NOT DO MONEYGRAM! That's like sending cash to the stranger and screams scam to me.
> 
> Does the listing show the Paypal logo? If so, she has to accept PP. I've never used Skrill is one of the allowed payment methods but the fact that you're getting the error messages coupled with her request for Moneygram raises red flags. I wonder if she really doesn't have a Skrill account and this is her way to change the payment method to one that ebay doesn't allow and lets her get the cash.
> 
> What does the seller's history look like? Does she have a good selling history?
> 
> Personally, I'd tell her that you'll only pay through ebay, paypal or Skrill and will only use a method that protects both you and the seller.


thank you so much !she keeps tellming that she is a honest person. and it's not her fault that skrill does not work. I fell terrible now. and she asked me to call her ,and got to know each other.
She is in Romani,while I am in the U.S. really worried


----------



## chicinthecity777

faycai said:


> thank you so much !she keeps tellming that she is a honest person. and it's not her fault that skrill does not work. I fell terrible now. and she asked me to call her ,and got to know each other.
> She is in Romani,while I am in the U.S. really worried


 
DO NOT send via MONEYGRAM. This is very fishy! I would call eBay/PP and tell them the story about this seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

faycai said:


> thank you so much !she keeps tellming that she is a honest person. and it's not her fault that skrill does not work. I fell terrible now. and she asked me to call her ,and got to know each other.
> She is in Romani,while I am in the U.S. really worried



Think about it. Would scammers succeed if they sounded like scammers? Scammers are charming. Scammers are convincing. Scammers have charisma. 

They can fool you and I guarantee if you fall for it, you'll be back here looking for help getting your money back. But you'll never see that money again.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Hi everyone. I'm a bit new to selling on eBay... Can anyone tell me what that little "5" under "views" means? I understand that my items has 35 views and 0 bids, but the 5??

Please help


----------



## wulie

COPENHAGEN said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a bit new to selling on eBay... Can anyone tell me what that little "5" under "views" means? I understand that my items has 35 views and 0 bids, but the 5??
> 
> Please help
> 
> View attachment 2358540



That's the number of watchers.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

wulie said:


> That's the number of watchers.


Oh yes of course! Many thanks


----------



## sweet2th

Question:  I returned an item & the seller refunded me on Paypal but it shows pending.  I originally paid with a credit card & partially my eBay bucks.  How long does it take for the refund to clear?  Is the hold up because of my eBay bucks?  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

sweet2th said:


> Question:  I returned an item & the seller refunded me on Paypal but it shows pending.  I originally paid with a credit card & partially my eBay bucks.  How long does it take for the refund to clear?  Is the hold up because of my eBay bucks?  Thanks.


I don't know how the refund would work with ebay bucks but if the seller already withdrew the money from her PP account, the refund might show as "pending" while waiting for the e-check to clear. 

Does your paypal email say that the seller issued a refund as an echeck?


----------



## sweet2th

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know how the refund would work with ebay bucks but if the seller already withdrew the money from her PP account, the refund might show as "pending" while waiting for the e-check to clear.
> 
> Does your paypal email say that the seller issued a refund as an echeck?



^ Thanks for your response.  The PP email doesn't say anything about an eCheck.  I wouldn't have known it was pending unless I checked my PP account.  When I go into PP I don't see a separate refund transaction, just the completed payment to the seller & at the bottom of this transaction, it shows the refund pending.   I'll give it a week to see if it clears.


----------



## pinay_pie

I apologized if this had been asked before, I don't know where to begin looking it up. For those who've sold on Tradesy, did you ship using your own or Tradesy's?

Thanks!


----------



## becca55

I really don't know what thread to post this in but this one looked good ! Ha! Here is my story. I went waaaaay overboard buying troll beads since 2007. Had so many I kept them in a big toolbox. Finally decided to sell a bunch of them on ebay. Made some money but lost a lot too. Anyway, I got a notice from pp last night that a woman has filed a chargeback with her cc company for a purchase she made on August 28 !!!!!!! Now my paypal account is frozen for the amount . She claims the (4 beads) were "damaged or not as described". Really?? After holding them for almost 2 months?? To top it off, she has made many purchases from me since then. She did not even contact me about this. Just filed the claim with her cc company. PP asked if I wanted my merchandise back??? Damn straight! It is four beads. People never cease to amaze me. I have put her on my blocked list and will not fight it as the whole purchase was 114.00. Just needed to rant !! Thanks for listening !!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

becca55 said:


> I really don't know what thread to post this in but this one looked good ! Ha! Here is my story. I went waaaaay overboard buying troll beads since 2007. Had so many I kept them in a big toolbox. Finally decided to sell a bunch of them on ebay. Made some money but lost a lot too. Anyway, I got a notice from pp last night that a woman has filed a chargeback with her cc company for a purchase she made on August 28 !!!!!!! Now my paypal account is frozen for the amount . She claims the (4 beads) were "damaged or not as described". Really?? After holding them for almost 2 months?? To top it off, she has made many purchases from me since then. She did not even contact me about this. Just filed the claim with her cc company. PP asked if I wanted my merchandise back??? Damn straight! It is four beads. People never cease to amaze me. I have put her on my blocked list and will not fight it as the whole purchase was 114.00. Just needed to rant !! Thanks for listening !!!!


Call PP and remind them that the buyer would have been required to file SNAD within 45 days. She lost her SNAD claim due to the amount of time that has passed and they should defend you to the c.c. company.


----------



## becca55

BeenBurned said:


> Call PP and remind them that the buyer would have been required to file SNAD within 45 days. She lost her SNAD claim due to the amount of time that has passed and they should defend you to the c.c. company.




I called paypal today and they said since the buyer filed through her cc company, she had 120 days. What?? Unreal and I still don't know what she claims the problem is and why she didn't contact me. I don't think paypal knows for sure either.


----------



## yakusoku.af

is it weird for a buyer to ask for pictures of heels tried on?  I got a creepy feeling when the buyer asked the first time.  I told them the shoes were 1/2 size too small for me and told the buyer to check the measurements in the listing to see if it would be long enough.  The buyer responded a few days later saying they wear 1/2 size smaller than me but their size varies.  And then they asked for pictures of the shoes tried on again.
I already told them the shoes are too small for me.  And if the buyer says they aren't even the same size as me, why would they need to see pictures of me wearing the shoes?  It wouldn't be the same fit because my feet are bigger.


----------



## uadjit

yakusoku.af said:


> is it weird for a buyer to ask for pictures of heels tried on?  I got a creepy feeling when the buyer asked the first time.  I told them the shoes were 1/2 size too small for me and told the buyer to check the measurements in the listing to see if it would be long enough.  The buyer responded a few days later saying they wear 1/2 size smaller than me but their size varies.  And then they asked for pictures of the shoes tried on again.
> I already told them the shoes are too small for me.  And if the buyer says they aren't even the same size as me, why would they need to see pictures of me wearing the shoes?  It wouldn't be the same fit because my feet are bigger.



Yes, it's weird. They might be a fetishist. I wouldn't do it. Ew.


----------



## missbanff

Sorry if this is the wrong place but I couldn't find the old thread.....what the hell is going on with Bonanza and fakes? 

I was looking at LV on Bonz today and there was a holy sh*tload of really bad fake LV - I'm talking the priced at $70 variety - have they given up or what?


----------



## uadjit

missbanff said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place but I couldn't find the old thread.....what the hell is going on with Bonanza and fakes?
> 
> I was looking at LV on Bonz today and there was a holy sh*tload of really bad fake LV - I'm talking the priced at $70 variety - have they given up or what?



Is it a new seller? Sometimes a new seller imports all their junk at once and it takes a while for Bonz to catch up. I'll go and help report them.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Is it a new seller? Sometimes a new seller imports all their junk at once and it takes a while for Bonz to catch up. I'll go and help report them.


It was a newbie with a bunch of cheap LV listings. The listings are gone as is the seller.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> It was a newbie with a bunch of cheap LV listings. The listings are gone as is the seller.



Great to hear!


----------



## newbie7

Hi - It's been very slow on Bonanza.  Would you recommend "enable publishing items to both Google Shopping and eBay"?  If I chose both options, how much total commission I would be paying?  I am fairly new to selling and not really understand the pros and cons.  TIA.


----------



## uadjit

newbie7 said:


> Hi - It's been very slow on Bonanza.  Would you recommend "enable publishing items to both Google Shopping and eBay"?  If I chose both options, how much total commission I would be paying?  I am fairly new to selling and not really understand the pros and cons.  TIA.



No, I would not recommend that. If you publish to eBay you'll be paying both Bonanza and eBay's fees. You might as well just list on eBay yourself.

As far as Google advertising on Bonanza goes it probably helps but I am not one to ask because I don't use it. Sorry. :/


----------



## yakusoku.af

uadjit said:


> Yes, it's weird. They might be a fetishist. I wouldn't do it. Ew.



yeah, i blocked the buyer and didn't answer their question.


----------



## chinableu

Just a little FYI.

Ebay's been a bit buggy in updating tracking numbers this past week, causing shipped items to remain in "awaiting shipment" status.  I've almost sent out multiples items a few times this week because the orders still showed "awaiting shipment."  : I've had to manually add the tracking information.

It looks like its working now but this is the second time this week that this has occurred.


----------



## st.love

Hello- I am a new bonanza seller (have sold high end items on eBay for years with 100% feedback) and just sold my first item. The buyer received the item and said that while it is beautiful, the color is a little bit different than she thought it was and she wants to return. I have no returns in my bonanza policies and explained to her that I was very sorry she wasn't happy with the color but I don't accept returns. She is arguing and I'm worried that she may open a paypal claim. I have sold many many items on eBay and never once had a customer ask for a return, so I'm a bit worried that I may be getting screwed here. I did check my account settings and no returns was definitely in my policy. Anyone have any advice?? I'm so discouraged that this would happen my first time selling on bonanza, the buyer also just opened her account and this was her first purchase so that's also a bit sketchy...


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,
I've gotten myself in  a pickle. I pulled the trigger on an item and soon after saw that it was fake. I purchased on a secondhand retail site. I immediately contacted the site stating my concerns and links to confer the discrepencies. They informed me they would authenticate the item before sending it out to me. I stated I knew it was fake but it they somehow deem it authentic just put it back up for sale on their site as I do not want it (fake as fake can be). 2 weeks later, they state it is authentic and shipped it to me. They told me I can resell it on the site but they will charge me 25 euros to do so and I only have 10 days to do it. Delivery usually takes about 2 weeks. I paid authenticate4u to look at the pics for me and waiting their response. 
Is it better to have a full authentication by the 3rd party once the item arrives, open a dispute with paypal to get all my money back or just put it up for resale and lose about 50 euros (25 relist fee+return shipping)? They refuse to hear my concerns. Will paypal make me ship back the fake item? If so, how do I do that without shipping fake items internationally?
When this is all done and over, I will be putting this site on blast to anyone who will listen.  TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> I've gotten myself in  a pickle. I pulled the trigger on an item and soon after saw that it was fake. I purchased on a secondhand retail site. I immediately contacted the site stating my concerns and links to confer the discrepencies. They informed me they would authenticate the item before sending it out to me. I stated I knew it was fake but it they somehow deem it authentic just put it back up for sale on their site as I do not want it (fake as fake can be). 2 weeks later, they state it is authentic and shipped it to me. They told me I can resell it on the site but they will charge me 25 euros to do so and I only have 10 days to do it. Delivery usually takes about 2 weeks. I paid authenticate4u to look at the pics for me and waiting their response.
> Is it better to have a full authentication by the 3rd party once the item arrives, open a dispute with paypal to get all my money back or just put it up for resale and lose about 50 euros (25 relist fee+return shipping)? They refuse to hear my concerns. Will paypal make me ship back the fake item? If so, how do I do that without shipping fake items internationally?
> When this is all done and over, I will be putting this site on blast to anyone who will listen.  TIA



While you know (in hindsight) that it's recommended to ask questions and verify authenticity (both with the seller and outside the site) prior to purchase although there are often instances where we do things backwards.

Either way, you have the right to expect to get a "legal" item. Since you haven't received the authentication from A4U, and if they insist on shipping, let them do it. At this point, I assume you don't know for sure that it's fake anyway, right?

I certainly wouldn't opt for their offer to let you rip off the next buyer by reselling the item there! I'd file a dispute through PP and/or through your credit card if it's confirmed that it's fake. I wouldn't have it reauthenticated after receipt unless you see that the item you've received looks different than the pictures used for the initial authentication.

If it's necessary to dispute after the fact, do open a dispute since it'll be obvious that they lied to you (or were incorrect) about the authentication and wouldn't let you out of the purchase in the first place. The dispute will ding their account and remind them next time that they need to do the right thing up front.

If and when the time comes, you can ask PP or your c.c. company about the implications of returning a fake. At this point, it's premature to worry about that.


----------



## BeenBurned

st.love said:


> Hello- I am a new bonanza seller (have sold high end items on eBay for years with 100% feedback) and just sold my first item. The buyer received the item and said that while it is beautiful, the color is a little bit different than she thought it was and she wants to return. I have no returns in my bonanza policies and explained to her that I was very sorry she wasn't happy with the color but I don't accept returns. She is arguing and I'm worried that she may open a paypal claim. I have sold many many items on eBay and never once had a customer ask for a return, so I'm a bit worried that I may be getting screwed here. I did check my account settings and no returns was definitely in my policy. Anyone have any advice?? I'm so discouraged that this would happen my first time selling on bonanza, the buyer also just opened her account and this was her first purchase so that's also a bit sketchy...



It's too bad that your first Bonz transaction had a problem but I don't think it's unique to Bonanza but rather just coincidental. I think so many buyers are used to Amazon and other sites that have return policies similar to B&M stores and sometimes forget that many sellers on Bonz, ebay, Etsy and other sites aren't "real" stores and don't want to take returns.

Personally, although I state that I don't have a return policy and few buyers request returns, I have never refused a reasonable request. Since Bonz fees are so small and there's no loss as far as listing fees, I usually take returns. For buyer mistakes or remorse, I've found that most buyers are willing to cover shipping (in one of both directions) and Bonanza will refund/credit their FVF when you submit proof of a refund.

The only "loss" is the time that the item is off the market and the inconvenience of having to realist and wait for another buyer. 

Another option you can offer the buyer is that since she's unhappy but the reason for her unhappiness is with the color and not your listing error, you can offer her the option to resell using your pictures.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> While you know (in hindsight) that it's recommended to ask questions and verify authenticity (both with the seller and outside the site) prior to purchase although there are often instances where we do things backwards.
> 
> Either way, you have the right to expect to get a "legal" item. Since you haven't received the authentication from A4U, and if they insist on shipping, let them do it. At this point, I assume you don't know for sure that it's fake anyway, right?
> 
> I certainly wouldn't opt for their offer to let you rip off the next buyer by reselling the item there! I'd file a dispute through PP and/or through your credit card if it's confirmed that it's fake. I wouldn't have it reauthenticated after receipt unless you see that the item you've received looks different than the pictures used for the initial authentication.
> 
> If it's necessary to dispute after the fact, do open a dispute since it'll be obvious that they lied to you (or were incorrect) about the authentication and wouldn't let you out of the purchase in the first place. The dispute will ding their account and remind them next time that they need to do the right thing up front.
> 
> If and when the time comes, you can ask PP or your c.c. company about the implications of returning a fake. At this point, it's premature to worry about that.


 
Yeah, I definately worked backwards on this one and am kicking myself very hard. I am very very very sure it is fake. I sent authenticate4u the pics from the site and will wait for their confirmation. I think it will be necessary to have it re-authenticated as I did not get the one required for pp disputes. I go the email one hoping the site would accept it. Now I prefer to open a dispute to get my money back but will wait until I have all the cards in hand.
Thanks for taking the time to respond to my self inflicted drama. I'll let you know how it unfolds.


----------



## Glamnatic

Hello everyone! I'm seeking for some help, I bought an awesome pair of Christian louboutin pigalle pumps on eBay, it was a buy it now listing so I had to paid right away, this was the 21 of October and the seller has not shipped the item (even when the listing stated shipping in 2 days once the auction ends) and has not responded to my messages, I'm getting scared that maybe I will not get my shoes? What should I do? I thought of canceling the transaction and get my money back, but with no messages back from the seller and the fact that eBay threatens me with a message that is my obligation to pay if I cancel the transaction (which is silly because I already did) I'm scared. The other option is using eBay protection but all the options are formulated as if I had got already received the package (like item does not match the description) so what's the best choice to do on this case?? I would appreciate your help as I really want my money back! Thank you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Glamnatic said:


> Hello everyone! I'm seeking for some help, I bought an awesome pair of Christian louboutin pigalle pumps on eBay, it was a buy it now listing so I had to paid right away, this was the 21 of October and the seller has not shipped the item (even when the listing stated shipping in 2 days once the auction ends) and has not responded to my messages, I'm getting scared that maybe I will not get my shoes? What should I do? I thought of canceling the transaction and get my money back, but with no messages back from the seller and the fact that eBay threatens me with a message that is my obligation to pay if I cancel the transaction (which is silly because I already did) I'm scared. The other option is using eBay protection but all the options are formulated as if I had got already received the package (like item does not match the description) so what's the best choice to do on this case?? I would appreciate your help as I really want my money back! Thank you!




See if enough time has passed to open an Item Not Received case. That would be the best option since you have already paid and the seller hasn't shipped. Even though it's hasn't been a week yet, it worries me that the seller hasn't responded to your messages. You should be able to go to the item on your purchase history and there should be an option on the drop down menu called "resolve a problem". That should let open an Item Not Received case. If it's not there that might be because enough time hasn't passed from the day ebay estimated your item would arrive. If it's not there I would call eBay and ask how to handle the situation. They are usually pretty helpful when it comes to buyer issues. If anything they can atleast note that the seller wasn't responsive in case any other issues arise later. 
GL!


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> Hello everyone! I'm seeking for some help, I bought an awesome pair of Christian louboutin pigalle pumps on eBay, it was a buy it now listing so I had to paid right away, this was the 21 of October and the seller has not shipped the item (even when the listing stated shipping in 2 days once the auction ends) and has not responded to my messages, I'm getting scared that maybe I will not get my shoes? What should I do? I thought of canceling the transaction and get my money back, but with no messages back from the seller and the fact that eBay threatens me with a message that is my obligation to pay if I cancel the transaction (which is silly because I already did) I'm scared. The other option is using eBay protection but all the options are formulated as if I had got already received the package (like item does not match the description) so what's the best choice to do on this case?? I would appreciate your help as I really want my money back! Thank you!


You have nothing to worry about as far as losing your money. If the seller doesn't ship and can't provide a tracking number that shows delivery (and if $250+, a signature also), you will get your refund.

I believe that you need to wait until 7 days have passed before filing for INR. You'll get quicker results in an INR (item not received) dispute if you file through paypal than if you file through ebay. (You can do either but generally, INR is best done through PP and SNAD is best through ebay.)


----------



## onmymind24seven

quick question ladies. this is my first return to a seller, so i'm not too familiar with the whole process. long story short, brought an item and it was not as describe. open a case and the seller agree to a refund. i shipped it back and was signed for yesterday. no response from the seller, how many days do i typically have to wait till the case need to be escalate with ebay? TIA!


----------



## Glamnatic

yakusoku.af said:


> See if enough time has passed to open an Item Not Received case. That would be the best option since you have already paid and the seller hasn't shipped. Even though it's hasn't been a week yet, it worries me that the seller hasn't responded to your messages. You should be able to go to the item on your purchase history and there should be an option on the drop down menu called "resolve a problem". That should let open an Item Not Received case. If it's not there that might be because enough time hasn't passed from the day ebay estimated your item would arrive. If it's not there I would call eBay and ask how to handle the situation. They are usually pretty helpful when it comes to buyer issues. If anything they can atleast note that the seller wasn't responsive in case any other issues arise later.
> GL!







BeenBurned said:


> You have nothing to worry about as far as losing your money. If the seller doesn't ship and can't provide a tracking number that shows delivery (and if $250+, a signature also), you will get your refund.
> 
> I believe that you need to wait until 7 days have passed before filing for INR. You'll get quicker results in an INR (item not received) dispute if you file through paypal than if you file through ebay. (You can do either but generally, INR is best done through PP and SNAD is best through ebay.)





Thanks for the quick response the seller just responded me, she had already shipped the shoes the same day I paid, and she told me she was sorry she couldn't not answer as she was on vacations, I feel so much better now, anyway it was really upseting that she did not answe any of my other messages. I'm happy to know I'm getting my CL!


----------



## BeenBurned

onmymind24seven said:


> quick question ladies. this is my first return to a seller, so i'm not too familiar with the whole process. long story short, brought an item and it was not as describe. open a case and the seller agree to a refund. i shipped it back and was signed for yesterday. no response from the seller, how many days do i typically have to wait till the case need to be escalate with ebay? TIA!


There are instances where I'd say that this is a weekend so give the seller until Monday to refund, but in this case, since she (or someone in her household) was able to sign for it, there should have been an acknowledgement.

You can email the seller and remind her that now that she has the item back, she needs to refund your payment. Then, if you don't get the refund within the next day or so, escalate the case with the tracking info.


----------



## onmymind24seven

BeenBurned said:


> There are instances where I'd say that this is a weekend so give the seller until Monday to refund, but in this case, since she (or someone in her household) was able to sign for it, there should have been an acknowledgement.
> 
> You can email the seller and remind her that now that she has the item back, she needs to refund your payment. Then, if you don't get the refund within the next day or so, escalate the case with the tracking info.



i did email her after my tracking show that it was shipped and sign for on friday and haven't heard back. can you kindly show me a link to escalate the case bc on my resolution page i can't find anything related to that. thank you BeenBurned. i think i got it, i just wait till the escalate button shows up on my screen after 3 business days?


----------



## boxermomof2

Is there a thread dedicated to fake listings on Bonanza? I reported a fake Alexander Wang listing that has not been removed, and I wonder if they ignored my report because I rarely use Bonanza?


----------



## Baggirl82

Hello all. I was interested in an LV Cles and an Ebay seller (lacienegajewelryloan) is selling one for $110 used. I posted on the authenticate this forum but couldn't get it identified because a pic of the date code was missing. I emailed the seller and asked for a pic of the date code and she replied assuring me that the cles is authentic and that it's very difficult to get the date code with the camera because of the location. She said she has tried but the pics come out blurry. Is that acceptable?
She then told me that she had just sold a similar one without the pic of the date code. So I checked her seller history and did not see another cles. Matter of fact, I didn't see many LV items at all that she has sold and the ones she did sell, she did not post the date code (I'm not an LV expert so maybe that particular item doesn't have a code). Another big red flag was she doesn't accept returns.
My question is, if I bought this and it turns out to be fake, could I still get my money back despite her no return policy? Also, in general, is it safe to buy from sellers that don't accept returns? Especially on expensive items like LV. Thanks so much, and for anyone who may be interested here is the link to the item.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Bratty1919

Baggirl82 said:


> Hello all. I was interested in an LV Cles and an Ebay seller (lacienegajewelryloan) is selling one for $110 used. I posted on the authenticate this forum but couldn't get it identified because a pic of the date code was missing. I emailed the seller and asked for a pic of the date code and she replied assuring me that the cles is authentic and that it's very difficult to get the date code with the camera because of the location. She said she has tried but the pics come out blurry. Is that acceptable?
> She then told me that she had just sold a similar one without the pic of the date code. So I checked her seller history and did not see another cles. Matter of fact, I didn't see many LV items at all that she has sold and the ones she did sell, she did not post the date code (I'm not an LV expert so maybe that particular item doesn't have a code). Another big red flag was she doesn't accept returns.
> *My question is, if I bought this and it turns out to be fake, could I still get my money back despite her no return policy? Also, in general, is it safe to buy from sellers that don't accept returns?* Especially on expensive items like LV. Thanks so much, and for anyone who may be interested here is the link to the item.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123



Yes- you would need to file a SNAD dispute via eBay or PayPal and they will force the refund upon return. Seems like a hassle though-is this model very hard to find?


----------



## BeenBurned

Baggirl82 said:


> Hello all. I was interested in an LV Cles and an Ebay seller (lacienegajewelryloan) is selling one for $110 used. I posted on the authenticate this forum but couldn't get it identified because a pic of the date code was missing. I emailed the seller and asked for a pic of the date code and she replied assuring me that the cles is authentic and that it's very difficult to get the date code with the camera because of the location. She said she has tried but the pics come out blurry. Is that acceptable?
> She then told me that she had just sold a similar one without the pic of the date code. So I checked her seller history and did not see another cles. Matter of fact, I didn't see many LV items at all that she has sold and the ones she did sell, she did not post the date code (I'm not an LV expert so maybe that particular item doesn't have a code). Another big red flag was she doesn't accept returns.
> My question is, if I bought this and it turns out to be fake, could I still get my money back despite her no return policy? Also, in general, is it safe to buy from sellers that don't accept returns? Especially on expensive items like LV. Thanks so much, and for anyone who may be interested here is the link to the item.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123


Your link doesn't work: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item4acb212765


*Disclaimer*: I am not expert in LV and I don't know whether the cles is authentic. My comments are general to any item.

If you purchase a fake and it's confirmed as such, you do have buyer protection regardless of a seller's return policy. Sometimes you have to obtain a professional authentication and other times, ebay simply directs you to return the item to the seller for a refund.

My concern with this seller is that it appears she runs a pawn shop ("Loan" in her seller ID) and though some of those types of businesses might know the product and/or authenticate before selling, many just list items not knowing or caring whether they're fake or not. 

As for a picture of the date code, it is a small item and hard to get into to get a picture however, in this listing, the same seller did post a picture: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Louis-...111?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac77b9d67

She does have other current and completed LV items, some with date codes and others without.  She should play around with the macro function and  lighting/flash to see if she can get a picture for you.


This is the other listing she referred to:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Wait for other opinions on the seller regarding authenticity of her items.


----------



## Baggirl82

BeenBurned said:


> Your link doesn't work:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item4acb212765
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*: I am not expert in LV and I don't know whether the cles is authentic. My comments are general to any item.
> 
> If you purchase a fake and it's confirmed as such, you do have buyer protection regardless of a seller's return policy. Sometimes you have to obtain a professional authentication and other times, ebay simply directs you to return the item to the seller for a refund.
> 
> My concern with this seller is that it appears she runs a pawn shop ("Loan" in her seller ID) and though some of those types of businesses might know the product and/or authenticate before selling, many just list items not knowing or caring whether they're fake or not.
> 
> As for a picture of the date code, it is a small item and hard to get into to get a picture however, in this listing, the same seller did post a picture:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Louis-...111?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac77b9d67
> 
> She does have other current and completed LV items, some with date codes and others without.  She should play around with the macro function and  lighting/flash to see if she can get a picture for you.
> 
> 
> This is the other listing she referred to:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Wait for other opinions on the seller regarding authenticity of her items.



Thank you so much for you thorough explanation and reply, I'll ask for a pic with the macro settings. Hopefully she'll do it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Baggirl82 said:


> Thank you so much for you thorough explanation and reply, I'll ask for a pic with the macro settings. Hopefully she'll do it.


You're welcome.


----------



## uadjit

I'm sure it would be difficult to photograph the heat stamp on a cles but you deserve a clear picture before you purchase the bag.


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> I've gotten myself in a pickle. I pulled the trigger on an item and soon after saw that it was fake. I purchased on a secondhand retail site. I immediately contacted the site stating my concerns and links to confer the discrepencies. They informed me they would authenticate the item before sending it out to me. I stated I knew it was fake but it they somehow deem it authentic just put it back up for sale on their site as I do not want it (fake as fake can be). 2 weeks later, they state it is authentic and shipped it to me. They told me I can resell it on the site but they will charge me 25 euros to do so and I only have 10 days to do it. Delivery usually takes about 2 weeks. I paid authenticate4u to look at the pics for me and waiting their response.
> Is it better to have a full authentication by the 3rd party once the item arrives, open a dispute with paypal to get all my money back or just put it up for resale and lose about 50 euros (25 relist fee+return shipping)? They refuse to hear my concerns. Will paypal make me ship back the fake item? If so, how do I do that without shipping fake items internationally?
> When this is all done and over, I will be putting this site on blast to anyone who will listen. TIA


 
Hi all,

Update: The item was deemed fake by authenticate4U. In the words of my late cousin "they goin' down!".


----------



## MademoiselleXO

I have two questions. If I am purchasing a $3,000 USD bag from Japan and there is free shipping, do I have to pay a customs fee or any taxes? And also, the first time you use BillMeLater, how do they determine your line of credit? Would I be able to make a purchase for $3,000 on my first time using BillMeLater?


----------



## BeenBurned

MademoiselleXO said:


> I have two questions. If I am purchasing a $3,000 USD bag from Japan and there is free shipping, do I have to pay a customs fee or any taxes? And also, the first time you use BillMeLater, how do they determine your line of credit? Would I be able to make a purchase for $3,000 on my first time using BillMeLater?


Whether you're paying for shipping or if the seller is covering the cost is completely separate from whether customs will charge you a duty. Duties are charged based on the value of the item and if the seller fills out the customs form honestly (as required by law), then _if_ customs assesses a fee, it'll be based on the value (i.e., purchase price). 

You might not get a fee because customs doesn't assess one for every imported item. It's random and hit or miss.

As for BML, I think your limit is based on your credit score. (I'm not sure about that but I think it's like most other credit cards.) 

And with regard to BML, you might want to read this thread so there aren't any surprises.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/billmelater-awareness-for-paypal-ebay-users-840862.html


----------



## MademoiselleXO

BeenBurned said:


> Whether you're paying for shipping or if the seller is covering the cost is completely separate from whether customs will charge you a duty. Duties are charged based on the value of the item and if the seller fills out the customs form honestly (as required by law), then _if_ customs assesses a fee, it'll be based on the value (i.e., purchase price).
> 
> You might not get a fee because customs doesn't assess one for every imported item. It's random and hit or miss.
> 
> As for BML, I think your limit is based on your credit score. (I'm not sure about that but I think it's like most other credit cards.)
> 
> And with regard to BML, you might want to read this thread so there aren't any surprises.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/billmelater-awareness-for-paypal-ebay-users-840862.html




Thank you so much! Sorry to bother you further, but what do you think would happen if I have never had a credit card? Lol


----------



## BeenBurned

MademoiselleXO said:


> Thank you so much! Sorry to bother you further, but what do you think would happen if I have never had a credit card? Lol


Everyone starts somewhere. Whether they'll give you a $3000 LOC, I have no idea!


----------



## yakusoku.af

MademoiselleXO said:


> I have two questions. If I am purchasing a $3,000 USD bag from Japan and there is free shipping, do I have to pay a customs fee or any taxes? And also, the first time you use BillMeLater, how do they determine your line of credit? Would I be able to make a purchase for $3,000 on my first time using BillMeLater?




Are you in the US? Customs fees are iffy. I won an LV bag on eBay for $500 from Japan and I was charged $40. A friend ordered a bag from Japan on eBay and he paid $80 on $400. Even my postman says it seems like the customs office picks and chooses who gets dinged with customs fees. 
If the seller is sending it through EMS then it's usually the post man who collects the money before giving you your package. I ordered a bag from France and got it through DHL and 2 months later they sent me a bill for $40 in customs fees on a $200 bag. 
I agree that bill me later is based on credit scores. My credit is better than my boyfriend's and once he reached the original limit they gave him they wouldn't approve him for more. But I've gone over my limit a few times for big purchases and they approve it for me.


----------



## Nikki_

How is it possible for a blocked buyer to purchase from you again on Bonanza??


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> How is it possible for a blocked buyer to purchase from you again on Bonanza??


Are you sure that you "shut them up?"


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure that you "shut them up?"



Yes, quite certain.

I thought the name looked familiar and went to my BBL and there it was.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Yes, quite certain.
> 
> I thought the name looked familiar and went to my BBL and there it was.


I have no idea. Is it possible she opened a second ID that is very similar to the first?  (I'm thinking out loud.)

In fact, I tested it one time by adding another of my IDs to my BBL and when I try to purchase, I get this message which is what I think all users get if they try to buy from someone who has blocked them.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea. Is it possible she opened a second ID that is very similar to the first?  (I'm thinking out loud.)
> 
> In fact, I tested it one time by adding another of my IDs to my BBL and when I try to purchase, I get this message which is what I think all users get if they try to buy from someone who has blocked them.



No, same exact user ID. 

I have absolutely no idea how this happened.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'd send a message to support@bonanza.com and see if they have an explanation. They're really quick to respond.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> I'd send a message to support@bonanza.com and see if they have an explanation. They're really quick to respond.



Agree here. Something similar happened to me once (it was actually someone I had blocked on eBay who came to Bonanza to buy the same item) and they assured me that if the person  left me neg for refunding them and cancelling the order that they would remove it.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I'd send a message to support@bonanza.com and see if they have an explanation. They're really quick to respond.







uadjit said:


> Agree here. Something similar happened to me once (it was actually someone I had blocked on eBay who came to Bonanza to buy the same item) and they assured me that if the person  left me neg for refunding them and cancelling the order that they would remove it.



Thank you both, I appreciate your help! (I'll let you know what they say when I receive a response)


----------



## soleilbrun

I sold an item yesterday via an independent website. The buyer paid today via paypal. I went to verify and get her address to ship the item. It was listed as okay to ship but not eligible for seller protection. I'm on the phone right now with paypal and they say they are having technical problems with their system marking sales as ineligible. They tell me on the phone not to ship and they will get back to me in 2 days on how to proceed. Anyone else having issues?  it is a very mixed message as it states okay to ship when it is not.


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> I sold an item yesterday via an independent website. The buyer paid today via paypal. I went to verify and get her address to ship the item. It was listed as okay to ship but not eligible for seller protection. I'm on the phone right now with paypal and they say they are having technical problems with their system marking sales as ineligible. They tell me on the phone not to ship and they will get back to me in 2 days on how to proceed. Anyone else having issues?  it is a very mixed message as it states okay to ship when it is not.


I find that it often shows as "okay to ship" but "ineligible" for seller protection when the shipping address is different from the credit card billing address. 

What that means (normally) is that you don't have protection if there's a unauthorized use chargeback filed against you. 

Whether this is that type of ineligibility or a glitch, I don't know.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I'd send a message to support@bonanza.com and see if they have an explanation. They're really quick to respond.







uadjit said:


> Agree here. Something similar happened to me once  (it was actually someone I had blocked on eBay who came to Bonanza to  buy the same item) and they assured me that if the person  left me neg  for refunding them and cancelling the order that they would remove  it.



Wow, that was fast! A Bonanza Rep has already written me back and said that this incident was either a one time issue or something on going and are going to do some tests on my booth. 

I was very pleased with such a prompt response. 

Thanks for the advice, ladies.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> I find that it often shows as "okay to ship" but "ineligible" for seller protection when the shipping address is different from the credit card billing address.
> 
> What that means (normally) is that you don't have protection if there's a unauthorized use chargeback filed against you.
> 
> Whether this is that type of ineligibility or a glitch, I don't know.


 
In this case, do you ship? I'd like to theoretically covered for all scenarios.


----------



## Skittle

soleilbrun said:


> I sold an item yesterday via an independent website. The buyer paid today via paypal. I went to verify and get her address to ship the item. It was listed as okay to ship but not eligible for seller protection. I'm on the phone right now with paypal and they say they are having technical problems with their system marking sales as ineligible. They tell me on the phone not to ship and they will get back to me in 2 days on how to proceed. Anyone else having issues?  it is a very mixed message as it states okay to ship when it is not.



There is a glitch in Paypal. Same thing happened to me with an Ebay item, sent to a confirmed US address and to a registered and verified buyer. There are many threads in the Ebay forums. Whoever told you not to ship seems to be an incompetent CSR. I think that the glitch started on Saturday, and it's still not fixed.

EDIT: The buyer's address should show as confirmed to be eligible for full seller protection, since you didn't sell through Ebay. But if the address shows as confirmed, then it is the recent glitch that affected a lot of sellers in the last few days. As I mentioned it happened to me too, and I did ship, but in my case it was obvious that the transaction should be eligible for full seller protection.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I find that it often shows as "okay to ship" but "ineligible" for seller protection when the shipping address is different from the credit card billing address.
> 
> What that means (normally) is that you don't have protection if there's a unauthorized use chargeback filed against you.
> 
> Whether this is that type of ineligibility or a glitch, I don't know.





soleilbrun said:


> In this case, do you ship? I'd like to theoretically covered for all scenarios.


In my cases, I did ship. I looked at recent bidding histories and there wasn't anything unusual, i.e., they weren't on shopping sprees, weren't buying a lot of high-priced items, and there weren't any red flags. Buyers were established with fairly long histories. My items weren't extremely expensive and I felt comfortable with the buyers, the communication and the transaction.

I had one case where I received immediate payment from a newbie. It was ineligible for seller protection and I checked the bidding/buying history.  There were about 50 items purchased within 72 hours including many designer handbags and a lot of expensive electronics items. 

I waited till the next morning, saw that the purchases were now 2 pages long and about $2k worth and called PP. Within a couple of hours, the buyer was NARU'ed. (I hadn't shipped the item yet.)

That was the only fraudulent case and in my case, it was an obvious one.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> In my cases, I did ship. I looked at recent bidding histories and there wasn't anything unusual, i.e., they weren't on shopping sprees, weren't buying a lot of high-priced items, and there weren't any red flags. Buyers were established with fairly long histories. My items weren't extremely expensive and I felt comfortable with the buyers, the communication and the transaction.
> 
> I had one case where I received immediate payment from a newbie. It was ineligible for seller protection and I checked the bidding/buying history. There were about 50 items purchased within 72 hours including many designer handbags and a lot of expensive electronics items.
> 
> I waited till the next morning, saw that the purchases were now 2 pages long and about $2k worth and called PP. Within a couple of hours, the buyer was NARU'ed. (I hadn't shipped the item yet.)
> 
> That was the only fraudulent case and in my case, it was an obvious one.


 
It is a newbie with 1 feedback for and item less than $80 and mine is over $400. I think I'll wait this one out and hopefully the glitch will be fixed in the immediate future.


----------



## soleilbrun

Skittle said:


> There is a glitch in Paypal. Same thing happened to me with an Ebay item, sent to a confirmed US address and to a registered and verified buyer. There are many threads in the Ebay forums. Whoever told you not to ship seems to be an incompetent CSR. I think that the glitch started on Saturday, and it's still not fixed.
> 
> EDIT: The buyer's address should show as confirmed to be eligible for full seller protection, since you didn't sell through Ebay. But if the address shows as confirmed, then it is the recent glitch that affected a lot of sellers in the last few days. As I mentioned it happened to me too, and I did ship, but in my case it was obvious that the transaction should be eligible for full seller protection.


 
This was not on ebay. It was retail site that accepts paypal as payment. Next to the buyers name it says the sender of this payment is unregistered. There is nothing indicating if the address is confirmed or not.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Hi.  I have a general question.  Is it ok (or maybe simply unethical) for a seller to have just one item - but two separate listings?  For example: 1 is listed as BIN or Make an Offer, 1 is auction style.  I just stumbled upon one and was surprised this person had two of a higher end Coach bag.  In fact, they only have one.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

shillinggirl88 said:


> Hi.  I have a general question.  Is it ok (or maybe simply unethical) for a seller to have just one item - but two separate listings?  For example: 1 is listed as BIN or Make an Offer, 1 is auction style.  I just stumbled upon one and was surprised this person had two of a higher end Coach bag.  In fact, they only have one.  Thanks!


The duplicate listing policy disallows multiple identical auction listings and/or BIN but if a seller has 2 of the same item, one can be listed as fixed price and the other can be auction. But the seller *MUST* have 2 items to list that way. 

Are you sure she has only one?


----------



## shillinggirl88

BeenBurned said:


> The duplicate listing policy disallows multiple identical auction listings and/or BIN but if a seller has 2 of the same item, one can be listed as fixed price and the other can be auction. But the seller *MUST* have 2 items to list that way.
> 
> Are you sure she has only one?


I contacted the seller and asked if they actually had two - as I couldn't believe it.  I contacted Coach yesterday because last month they had 2 remaining and now none.  The seller indicated they only had one.  The auction ends shortly...the other is 2 or 3 days from now.


----------



## shmoog

Is anyone familiar with Etsy's claim/refund policy for an order that was not received?

I placed an order back on September 27th and it was supposed to ship within 3-4 weeks.  It has not shipped yet, and I sent an Etsy message to the Seller on Friday.  I know it's the weekend, and I'm not planning to do anything until Tuesday, but I just want to know what I need to do if I do not hear from the Seller.  I paid via credit card, so is my only option a chargeback?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## BeenBurned

shmoog said:


> Is anyone familiar with Etsy's claim/refund policy for an order that was not received?
> 
> I placed an order back on September 27th and it was supposed to ship within 3-4 weeks.  It has not shipped yet, and I sent an Etsy message to the Seller on Friday.  I know it's the weekend, and I'm not planning to do anything until Tuesday, but I just want to know what I need to do if I do not hear from the Seller.  I paid via credit card, so is my only option a chargeback?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


Re the credit card payment, was it through Paypal? 

If so, you should file INR through PP first. You only have 45 days from date of purchase so you're getting very close to the time limit for filing. I would file very soon. 

While I understand that Etsy purchases are often made-to-order items and can take time to produce, taking that long to make it then allowing for shipping time, it cuts it very close as far as buyers receiving their purchases within timeframes required for disputes. 

If you don't hear from the seller by Monday, I'd file.


----------



## shmoog

BeenBurned said:


> Re the credit card payment, was it through Paypal?
> 
> If so, you should file INR through PP first. You only have 45 days from date of purchase so you're getting very close to the time limit for filing. I would file very soon.
> 
> While I understand that Etsy purchases are often made-to-order items and can take time to produce, taking that long to make it then allowing for shipping time, it cuts it very close as far as buyers receiving their purchases within timeframes required for disputes.
> 
> If you don't hear from the seller by Monday, I'd file.



No, it was not through Paypal. So, I guess that answers my question. Seems like I'll need to file the dispute on Etsy and then do a chargeback on my credit card.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pumkin79

I just started my LV collection.  I am sure I will begin searching ebay even more now.  For my first purchased I avoided all intl sellers, assuming US sellers would be easier to deal with and if anything happened I could fight it easier.  Was my thought process correct or are there legit intl sellers out there.  Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

pumkin79 said:


> I just started my LV collection.  I am sure I will begin searching ebay even more now.  For my first purchased I avoided all intl sellers, assuming US sellers would be easier to deal with and if anything happened I could fight it easier.  Was my thought process correct or are there legit intl sellers out there.  Thanks!



There are definitely legit international sellers out there and for LV in particular Japanese sellers are a great source of authentic bags. Just be sure to ask a lot of questions pre-purchase especially about interior wear and odors.


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> This was not on ebay. It was retail site that accepts paypal as payment. Next to the buyers name it says the sender of this payment is unregistered. There is nothing indicating if the address is confirmed or not.


 
I got off the phone again with paypal. They told me to call back to confirm the glitch was fixed. Well tonight I was told I was ineligible for paypal protection because my account is belgian and I am selling on a US site to a US resident. That somehow I was flagged as high risk seller (118FB, 100%) and therefore not protected. Strange since the newbie buyer (1FB) is low risk and therefore covered. This explaination is highly illogical. I plan to pop over to paypal tomorrow afternoon as they have an office not far from my house. I would like to get an explaination and see in black and white where it is stated in their terms and conditions. Has anyone else gone into an office to get "justice"? If so, did it work?
Noteworthy: All of my previous transactions that were the same circumstances were eligible for coverage.


----------



## soleilbrun

Funny/sad but true story. I went down to ebay headquarters to get some answers from real people. I was sick of waitng on hold via the phone. I get to the front desk, they ask for my ID and what's the issue.I was informed to follow the security guard. He leads me to a room with desk and many chairs. I entered figuring the person would arrive briefly. After about 10 min, I ask the guard what happening. That's when I was told, someone would  be calling me on the phone in the room to discuss my problem. 15 minutes later they did and placed me on hold twice. 
Going to ebay is just calling and holding from an office on their campus. Finally, the rep had no answer for me and wil be calling me back at home once they have an answer. Priceless!
On the upside, I found a new goodwill and got some great deals.


----------



## silver22

I have had the best luck with the Canadian customers.  They seem to usually pay on time.


----------



## gelbergirl

I have been getting winning buyers who have zero feedback and live in odd eastern european countries.
They win the auction then do not pay.  Anyone know why they bid at all if they do not pay?


----------



## Superted

Hi

This is my first posting so please forgive me if I do something stupid!

How do I check if a second hand Mulberry Bayswater I bought is genuine? It doesn't look quite like other Bayswaters I've had before but I think it may be an older model.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## vikianderson

gelbergirl said:


> I have been getting winning buyers who have zero feedback and live in odd eastern european countries.
> They win the auction then do not pay.  Anyone know why they bid at all if they do not pay?




Can you define "odd" ? Do you mean countries you did not realise existed ?


----------



## BeenBurned

Superted said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first posting so please forgive me if I do something stupid!
> 
> How do I check if a second hand Mulberry Bayswater I bought is genuine? It doesn't look quite like other Bayswaters I've had before but I think it may be an older model.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome! Here's a link to the authenticate this Mulberry :
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## seltzer92

i have a question about extended shipping times. 

i just purchased an item where the seller specifies a 5 day shipping timeframe. (note : this is an expensive item with a 22 pound shipping fee to the US from the UK by royal mail signed for)

i can only file for item not received after the ebay specified estimated delivery right? (this would be dec. 1 in this case)

*what happens if the seller waits more than 7 days to mail the item? *

would they automatically lose the case?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hi Ladies, I received an email last night saying that someone has offered to buy my CLs.(Which I accepted) I sent them a message saying thank you for sending me an offer on my shoes, if you have any question I am happy to answer. (I want to have communication with them.) They said they are travelling right now, and they will pay with PayPal tomorrow. (They sent that last night) and it is 3:13 Mountain Standard Time today, and they still haven't paid. Is this normal? Do people usually take this long to pay? Am I just being super hyper and neurotic? This is my first time selling on eBay, I really don't want to get screwed over.


----------



## BeenBurned

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hi Ladies, I received an email last night saying that someone has offered to buy my CLs.(Which I accepted) I sent them a message saying thank you for sending me an offer on my shoes, if you have any question I am happy to answer. (I want to have communication with them.) They said they are travelling right now, and they will pay with PayPal tomorrow. (They sent that last night) and it is 3:13 Mountain Standard Time today, and they still haven't paid. Is this normal? Do people usually take this long to pay? Am I just being super hyper and neurotic? This is my first time selling on eBay, I really don't want to get screwed over.


Yes, I think you're being a bit impatient or (in your own words) hyper and neurotic. 

Unless you have IPR, many buyers don't pay immediately. As she told you, she's traveling. Give it time. She may have returned from wherever and could be unpacking, catching up on sleep or doing chores. 

If after 48 hours, she hasn't paid, you'll be able to open a non-payment dispute but at this point, be a little more patient.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I think you're being a bit impatient or (in your own words) hyper and neurotic.
> 
> Unless you have IPR, many buyers don't pay immediately. As she told you, she's traveling. Give it time. She may have returned from wherever and could be unpacking, catching up on sleep or doing chores.
> 
> If after 48 hours, she hasn't paid, you'll be able to open a non-payment dispute but at this point, be a little more patient.



Okay thank you. I'm just really excited because I want to buy some new stuff ahaha.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

It's 9:38 now, 10:38 their time (they're in Texas) should I message them? Or should I hold off? I don't wanna be too aggressive & then do a wrong move and lose the sale.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

10:10 now


----------



## Apricot Summers

I would relax and see what tomorrow brings.    

If it would make you feel more comfortable, you can also check out your buyers' feedback and see what other sellers have said about their transactions.

However I would give the buyer at least 48 hours before contacting them.


----------



## NIN9

Is this really a Louis Vuitton?
I've never seen this style before.
It looks like a quill for arrows.

Centenaire by Romeo Gigli


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Apricot Summers said:


> I would relax and see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> If it would make you feel more comfortable, you can also check out your buyers' feedback and see what other sellers have said about their transactions.
> 
> However I would give the buyer at least 48 hours before contacting them.




Okay. It's 10am and still nothing. She has all 100% feedback and most saying for such a fast purchase.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

what does this mean? why is it telling me to leave feedback when they haven't even paid yet


----------



## BeenBurned

LouboutinHottie said:


> what does this mean? why is it telling me to leave feedback when they haven't even paid yet


Because once an item is sold, you (as seller) can leave positive feedback for the buyer. 

Honestly though, you're seriously being too impatient!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BeenBurned said:


> Because once an item is sold, you (as seller) can leave positive feedback for the buyer.
> 
> Honestly though, you're seriously being too impatient!



oh okay. LOL. it's driving me nuts


----------



## Nikki_

Is anyone else experiencing problems with their "watch list" on eBay?

Over the past few days, I've added several items to mine and when I go to my "watch list" there's not a thing there. 

So, I went and found an item that I knew I had added to my watch list and it states at the top of the page: "saved in your watch list" yet, there's nothing in my "watch list."

Is anyone else having this problem, or only me? :weird:


----------



## Bratty1919

Nikki_ said:


> Is anyone else experiencing problems with their "watch list" on eBay?
> 
> Over the past few days, I've added several items to mine and when I go to my "watch list" there's not a thing there.
> 
> So, I went and found an item that I knew I had added to my watch list and it states at the top of the page: "saved in your watch list" yet, there's nothing in my "watch list."
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem, or only me? :weird:




I've actually had the opposite problem lately- sometimes the dropdown to add to a list doesn't appear at all. It's really irritating!


----------



## Nikki_

Bratty1919 said:


> I've actually had the opposite problem lately- sometimes the dropdown to add to a list doesn't appear at all. It's really irritating!




I spoke with eBay regarding my "watch list" problem today and was told that others have also brought this to their attention, as well. 

They said it "should" be fixed in a week or two and if not, to call back.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hi, do you think they haven't paid because I haven't sent an invoice? Maybe I'm doing this wrong... this is my first time doing ebay.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

nevermind they just paid right after I sent the invoice (:


----------



## uhhkate

Not sure where to post this as I feel it should have some attention.

I have had my eye on a particular seller for a while (specializing in very ornate, opulent costume jewelry) who has been scamming by buying cheap jewelry from wholesale outlets and reselling it as high end vintage. I have definitive proof of this, and she has a few feedback calling her out on it, but overall her feedback is very good so people continue to buy from her.

I have reported her on several occasions, but really don't know what else can be done. She's rather smart about it, she knows the designers and terminology, and has marketed herself as a fashion industry insider with access to exclusive editors' collections - but not smart enough that I haven't found her "one off couture pieces" from other (wholesale) sellers. 

She sold a necklace for $400+ that I found elsewhere for $39. LOL. 
Sold multiple sets of rings as Low Luv that I know are Chinese junk.
Sold an arm cuff for $100 that I found elsewhere for $13. She's making thousands a week off of this.

I find fault with her selling practices, but also I think her customers do not pay due diligence to the items she lists because of misplaced trust in this seller.

Is there anything that can be done?


----------



## uadjit

uhhkate said:


> Not sure where to post this as I feel it should have some attention.
> 
> I have had my eye on a particular seller for a while (specializing in very ornate, opulent costume jewelry) who has been scamming by buying cheap jewelry from wholesale outlets and reselling it as high end vintage. I have definitive proof of this, and she has a few feedback calling her out on it, but overall her feedback is very good so people continue to buy from her.
> 
> I have reported her on several occasions, but really don't know what else can be done. She's rather smart about it, she knows the designers and terminology, and has marketed herself as a fashion industry insider with access to exclusive editors' collections - but not smart enough that I haven't found her "one off couture pieces" from other (wholesale) sellers.
> 
> She sold a necklace for $400+ that I found elsewhere for $39. LOL.
> Sold multiple sets of rings as Low Luv that I know are Chinese junk.
> Sold an arm cuff for $100 that I found elsewhere for $13. She's making thousands a week off of this.
> 
> I find fault with her selling practices, but also I think her customers do not pay due diligence to the items she lists because of misplaced trust in this seller.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done?



If she is selling things as a brand that aren't from that brand (like the Low Luv example) then you can report the items as counterfeit. If she's not actually saying they're Low Luv but has those words in the description you can report for search manipulation. If you are routinely doing this and getting no results (it happens) then maybe you could post her ID here and get some reporting help if you're comfortable doing that.


----------



## uhhkate

uadjit said:


> If she is selling things as a brand that aren't from that brand (like the Low Luv example) then you can report the items as counterfeit. If she's not actually saying they're Low Luv but has those words in the description you can report for search manipulation. If you are routinely doing this and getting no results (it happens) then maybe you could post her ID here and get some reporting help if you're comfortable doing that.



She mainly sells counterfeits. Though she is often careful to say "unsigned designer piece, very rare for such an exquisite couture piece". It's scarlett101377. I have to say that although horrible, I'm still impressed she hasn't been busted.


----------



## Junkenpo

I accepted a best offer for one of my items yesterday and the seller messaged me saying the made a big purchase previously and can't pay and to relist.  

What can I do and should I do now?  Should I respond? How do I report and block this buyer now?


----------



## BeenBurned

Junkenpo said:


> I accepted a best offer for one of my items yesterday and the seller messaged me saying the made a big purchase previously and can't pay and to relist.
> 
> What can I do and should I do now?  Should I respond? How do I report and block this buyer now?


Do an advanced search and see what else she has purchased and the dates of purchase. If she bought it prior to submitting the offer on your item, then you know she's bluffing and I'd ignore the request and file NPB after 2 days.


----------



## Junkenpo

BeenBurned said:


> Do an advanced search and see what else she has purchased and the dates of purchase. If she bought it prior to submitting the offer on your item, then you know she's bluffing and I'd ignore the request and file NPB after 2 days.



Thank you.  This is the first time I've had a NPB actually contact me to say they're not going to pay.... I wasn't sure if there was a different protocol for that.  I'll wait the 2 days and file, thank you!


----------



## legaldiva

I need to ship a very expensive item from the US to Singapore. Can I ship via USPS or should I use FedEx? I don't want the package to get lost and have to refund for the lost item and I'm really nervous


----------



## noshoepolish

Problem with FedEx is the broker fee they charge the reciprient.




legaldiva said:


> I need to ship a very expensive item from the US to Singapore. Can I ship via USPS or should I use FedEx? I don't want the package to get lost and have to refund for the lost item and I'm really nervous


----------



## BeenBurned

legaldiva said:


> I need to ship a very expensive item from the US to Singapore. Can I ship via USPS or should I use FedEx? I don't want the package to get lost and have to refund for the lost item and I'm really nervous


Although I don't ship often to Singapore, I have shipped several times using international express mail and haven't ever had a package go missing. EMS includes insurance (minimal) and I believe you can add extra. It also includes s.c.


----------



## legaldiva

BeenBurned said:


> Although I don't ship often to Singapore, I have shipped several times using international express mail and haven't ever had a package go missing. EMS includes insurance (minimal) and I believe you can add extra. It also includes s.c.


 
EMS through the post office?  Great help; thank you!


----------



## chinableu

Hello everyone!

What does one suggest I do with this?  The item is used and it's a cosmetic item so it would be a complete loss for me.  I've actually never experienced this before.  

"Dear chinableu,

Before I leave negative feedback I thought I would let you know that this mascara if crap. It does not curl your lashes even with a curler. So may I return it for a refund?"


----------



## BeenBurned

legaldiva said:


> EMS through the post office?  Great help; thank you!


Yes, international express mail through USPS. (I've never used the super expensive guaranteed service; just the regular express.)


----------



## seltzer92

what is the difference between royal mail tracking from the UK begining with L and begining with R? is one slower than the other?


----------



## jackdanielsbtch

chinableu said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> What does one suggest I do with this?  The item is used and it's a cosmetic item so it would be a complete loss for me.  I've actually never experienced this before.
> 
> "Dear chinableu,
> 
> Before I leave negative feedback I thought I would let you know that this mascara if crap. It does not curl your lashes even with a curler. So may I return it for a refund?"




honestly that falls under feedback extortion...so any feedback should be removed.

and if she is saying the mascara is crap than that's not your fault, you sold her what listing states.  if she is saying you sold her something different from the listing, than you are screwed.  but it looks like the first option.  i'd make sure you have her admit that, and you'll win any case.


----------



## chinableu

jackdanielsbtch said:


> honestly that falls under feedback extortion...so any feedback should be removed.
> 
> and if she is saying the mascara is crap than that's not your fault, you sold her what listing states.  if she is saying you sold her something different from the listing, than you are screwed.  but it looks like the first option.  i'd make sure you have her admit that, and you'll win any case.



Thank you so very much for your reply.  You are right in that this did fall under feedback extortion and the feedback if any left would be removed.


----------



## noshoepolish

chinableu said:


> Thank you so very much for your reply.  You are right in that this did fall under feedback extortion and the feedback if any left would be removed.




How old is the mascara.  Did it dry up?  And yes that is FB extortion.


----------



## chinableu

noshoepolish said:


> How old is the mascara.  Did it dry up?  And yes that is FB extortion.



No.  Brand new.  She probably just didn't care for it.  Had she not been so aggressive, I would have accepted the return.  I just don't understand why some feel the need to come out with both barrels blazing.  :shrug:


----------



## anasa

Hello! Just signed up for a paypal account so I'm brand new at this whole buying pre-owned online thing. I just paid for a bag and the seller says they can't ship until paypal clears the money on the 27th. It makes total sense, but is there any way for me to hurry it along? Would it help if I called my bank and told them about the purchase so they can approve it?


----------



## BeenBurned

anasa said:


> Hello! Just signed up for a paypal account so I'm brand new at this whole buying pre-owned online thing. I just paid for a bag and the seller says they can't ship until paypal clears the money on the 27th. It makes total sense, but is there any way for me to hurry it along? Would it help if I called my bank and told them about the purchase so they can approve it?


I assume the payment is an e-check, which means that paypal does an electronic withdrawal from your account. It usually takes 4 days for the transfer to clear.


----------



## anasa

Yup, the payment is coming from my bank account. I guess the 27th sounds about right. I guess I've waited this long to find the right bag, so another week shouldn't be too bad. Thank you!



BeenBurned said:


> I assume the payment is an e-check, which means that paypal does an electronic withdrawal from your account. It usually takes 4 days for the transfer to clear.


----------



## Jayne1

It's been 2 full days and I have not heard from my buyer, who placed a bid days before my auction ended. I sent an invoice and asked her twice, in a very friendly way, if she wants to go through with the purchase.  But she has never responded.

On the resolution page, it states I can open up an unpaid item process after 2 days, but when I click on it and write in the transaction number, it states I must wait 4 days.

Any ideas why this is?    I really want to get this item back up asap.


----------



## Glamnatic

I need information on an online authentication service that can help me with a pair of miu miu sunglasses, any suggestions, even if it's not a company, but a person that charges a fee? Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> I need information on an online authentication service that can help me with a pair of miu miu sunglasses, any suggestions, even if it's not a company, but a person that charges a fee? Thank you!


Do you need a professional authentication for a dispute or are you just wondering about authenticity for a possible purchase? If it's the latter, you probably don't need a professional opinion.

Just so you know, Miu Miu sunnies are made in China. (In case that's what's confusing you, I wanted to let you know.....)


----------



## Bratty1919

Glamnatic said:


> I need information on an online authentication service that can help me with a pair of miu miu sunglasses, any suggestions, even if it's not a company, but a person that charges a fee? Thank you!




authenticate4u.com does sunglasses.


----------



## Jayne1

Sorry to be a pest, but I'm anxious to do this

Anyone know how make the 2 day option for unpaid item cases appear?  It keeps telling me I must wait 4 days.  There is no box to uncheck that I can see.


----------



## noshoepolish

You have to wait 2 days to open it and then 2 more days to close it.


It would be in your account settings.




Jayne1 said:


> Sorry to be a pest, but I'm anxious to do this
> 
> Anyone know how make the 2 day option for unpaid item cases appear?  It keeps telling me I must wait 4 days.  There is no box to uncheck that I can see.


----------



## Jayne1

noshoepolish said:


> You have to wait 2 days to open it and then 2 more days to close it.
> 
> 
> It would be in your account settings.


I've looked everywhere and can't find it. Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## noshoepolish

Jayne1 said:


> I've looked everywhere and can't find it. Any suggestions where to look?




Log into eBay.
Click on Account tab.
Scroll down to Unpaid Item Assistant.
Click on let eBay open and close case automatically.
Top box sets the number of days - set at 2.


----------



## BeenBurned

noshoepolish said:


> Log into eBay.
> Click on Account tab.
> Scroll down to Unpaid Item Assistant.
> Click on let eBay open and close case automatically.
> Top box sets the number of days - set at 2.


I'm not sure whether changing your settings now will allow you to retroactively open a dispute now. If the settings at the time of purchase were for 4 days, I think you'll have to wait it out.

I'm pretty sure that changing the setting now will put it in place from this day forward.


----------



## Jayne1

noshoepolish said:


> Log into eBay.
> Click on Account tab.
> Scroll down to Unpaid Item Assistant.
> Click on let eBay open and close case automatically.
> Top box sets the number of days - set at 2.


I tried that before -- it only gives me the option of 4 or more.  I can't find 2 ?  Am I in the wrong place?


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure whether changing your settings now will allow you to retroactively open a dispute now. If the settings at the time of purchase were for 4 days, I think you'll have to wait it out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that changing the setting now will put it in place from this day forward.


I want to at least do this for the future, but I still can't change anything to less than 4 days.  I am pretty sure I have had the 2 day option in the past I'm not on the mobile site, I'm on my desk top computer


----------



## noshoepolish

Jayne1 said:


> I tried that before -- it only gives me the option of 4&#8230; or more.  I can't find 2&#8230; ?  Am I in the wrong place?




In that top block, I can set it at 2, 4 or whatever.  I was on my desktop.


I can tell you I set mine to 2 quite some time ago and just saw it was back on 4...


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> I tried that before -- it only gives me the option of 4 or more.  I can't find 2 ?  Am I in the wrong place?


Are you going to the drop-down box where it shows as 4 days? Click on it and it should give you a choice.


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> Are you going to the drop-down box where it shows as 4 days? Click on it and it should give you a choice.


Yes, the drop down shows:

Open a case if payment hasn't been received after  4
                                                                               8
                                                                              16
24 
32
No option for 2 days. I wonder why.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, the drop down shows:
> 
> Open a case if payment hasn't been received after  4
> 8
> 16
> 24
> 32
> No option for 2 days. I wonder why.



Hmm. I just went to my own account and I haven't been selling on ebay (frequently) for over 2 years and I don't have it either. I know I USED to have the 2-day option but it might have something to do with my history (or recent lack of history, more accurately!)

This is what I see on my own account. If I list an item today, I can't even open the dispute in 4 days; I have to wait till day 8!


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. I just went to my own account and I haven't been selling on ebay (frequently) for over 2 years and I don't have it either. I know I USED to have the 2-day option but it might have something to do with my history (or recent lack of history, more accurately!)
> 
> This is what I see on my own account. If I list an item today, I can't even open the dispute in 4 days; I have to wait till day 8!


Yes, as I mentioned, I remember having the 2-day option once&#8230; and using it! I sell 2-3 things a month, not more.

However, my mute and absent buyer suddenly paid.  I was so surprised. See what selling on eBay does to us?  We immediately assume buyers will become non-paying because we haven't heard from them in 3 days. If I had sent the warning, the way I was trying to&#8230; I would have assumed she payed because she received a warning.


----------



## noshoepolish

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/unpaid-item-assistant.html

Try your combined payments setting.  Check the middle of the page.  You probably allow for combined payments.





Jayne1 said:


> Yes, the drop down shows:
> 
> Open a case if payment hasn't been received after  4
> 8
> 16
> 24
> 32
> No option for 2 days. I wonder why.


----------



## Jayne1

noshoepolish said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/unpaid-item-assistant.html
> 
> Try your combined payments setting.  Check the middle of the page.  You probably allow for combined payments.


I unchecked the 'combined' settings and I still only have a 4 day or more option. Nothing less.

However, when I went into combined shipping settings and turned it back on, I did change it from 30 days, which was a default setting, I think, to 3 days&#8230; but I still cannot set unpaid to 2 days, even when I turned it off.

So now I'm back to 'combined' with a 3 day time period&#8230; and I have never once sold two items to the same person at the same time.  lol


----------



## noshoepolish

Jayne1 said:


> I unchecked the 'combined' settings and I still only have a 4 day or more option. Nothing less.
> 
> However, when I went into combined shipping settings and turned it back on, I did change it from 30 days, which was a default setting, I think, to 3 days but I still cannot set unpaid to 2 days, even when I turned it off.
> 
> So now I'm back to 'combined' with a 3 day time period and I have never once sold two items to the same person at the same time.  lol




If I get a chance I will look at my settings in the morning.


----------



## Jayne1

noshoepolish said:


> If I get a chance I will look at my settings in the morning.


Thank you!


----------



## noshoepolish

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you!


 
Under Payment from Buyers, all are yes except the merchant card.

Under Shipping Preferences. first 5 are No.


----------



## secondhandglam

BgaHolic said:


> Well then I really have a problem 'cause I've never bought anything on Ebay before either.  I am a total Ebay virgin! :lolots:  I guess I'm just getting scared of being taken advantage of especially when I read a lot of these threads! Which of the two do you recommend when it comes to shipping - UPS or USPS?


Don't be scared of buying. Just do your own research about the item you want, and check the sellers feedback and ratings. Look carefully at the sellers photos and ask for more if necessary. It is pretty easy to figure out which buyers are honest (although I am sure that there are some exceptions). Good Luck!


----------



## knightal

I told an item (~$30) on eBay a few weeks ago.  The item was shown delivered a week later. The buyer contacted me a few days after it was delivered and said she never received it.  I asked her to check with her neighbors and her post office.  I didn&#8217;t hear from her again until this Sunday when she said she still hadn&#8217;t received it.  I told her I would follow up with her post office but today she opened a case on eBay and left negative feedback that says &#8220;no good&#8221;.  I responded to the dispute with the tracking number and now it is waiting for her to escalate.  I called her post office on Monday and was pretty much told that if it shows delivered, then it is delivered; there is nothing they could do.  I googled her address (in a major city) and it comes up as &#8220;multi-family unit&#8221;.  I found buyer&#8217;s name in blockshopper.com and it shows she purchased unit #2 a few years ago.  She confirmed address on eBay doesn&#8217;t show any unit number.  When I looked up her purchase history, she purchased an identical item from a different seller (no feedback left though) so there is a chance that one of the two is missing and it could be the other item.  I think I might have put too much time and energy on a $30 item but my questions are:


1.      1. Is it likely I would lose the dispute?  Should I add this additional information (potentially missing unit # and purchasing an identical item) that I found to my response?
2.      2. The buyer opened the case on eBay but am I protected on Paypal for Seller&#8217;s protection since her addressed is confirmed?
3.      3. How do I respond to the feedback since it&#8217;s not descriptive?


  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

knightal said:


> I told an item (~$30) on eBay a few weeks ago.  The item was shown delivered a week later. The buyer contacted me a few days after it was delivered and said she never received it.  I asked her to check with her neighbors and her post office.  I didnt hear from her again until this Sunday when she said she still hadnt received it.  I told her I would follow up with her post office but today she opened a case on eBay and left negative feedback that says no good.  I responded to the dispute with the tracking number and now it is waiting for her to escalate.  I called her post office on Monday and was pretty much told that if it shows delivered, then it is delivered; there is nothing they could do.  I googled her address (in a major city) and it comes up as multi-family unit.  I found buyers name in blockshopper.com and it shows she purchased unit #2 a few years ago.  She confirmed address on eBay doesnt show any unit number.  When I looked up her purchase history, she purchased an identical item from a different seller (no feedback left though) so there is a chance that one of the two is missing and it could be the other item.  I think I might have put too much time and energy on a $30 item but my questions are:
> 
> 
> 1.      1. Is it likely I would lose the dispute?  Should I add this additional information (potentially missing unit # and purchasing an identical item) that I found to my response?
> 2.      2. The buyer opened the case on eBay but am I protected on Paypal for Sellers protection since her addressed is confirmed?
> 3.      3. How do I respond to the feedback since its not descriptive?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


1. No it's not likely you'll lose. Respond to the dispute with the tracking number and the date, time and zip code as shown by USPS.
2. See above. As long as you shipped to the address on the PP payment details page, you're protected.
3. If you win the dispute (and there's no reason you shouldn't win), call ebay to remove the feedback. In cases where the seller wins a dispute, the buyer can't leave feedback.

You might also consider sending the buyer the following message.

_Dear buyer,

I'm sorry you claim not to have received the item. As shown on the USPS website, the tracking number for your package,      fill in blank with tracking #    is shown as delivered on      fill in blank with date and time    in zip code      fill in blank with zip   . 

If the package was stolen after delivery, postal theft and fraud are taken very seriously and I will gladly open an investigation. I shall give them your contact info so you may cooperate with the investigation. 

I did notice that you purchased another of the same item (item # _______) and perhaps that's the one that you haven't received. 

Let me know if and when you want me to open the investigation.
Sincerely,
Seller_

Usually when this type of message is sent, the buyer manages to "find" the package. When they're lying (and I don't know whether she is), hearing investigation, fraud, mail tampering, etc. usually helps them locate the item. 

And if she's telling the truth, she will gladly cooperate.


----------



## knightal

Thank you so much, BeenBurned.  I will email the buyer using your message and post updates when they become available.


----------



## gidramom

Just a minor question...I was going to contact a seller to ask if she had shipped an item I won. It's been about a week and no tracking/update. Nothing serious yet. We just had a long holiday, right?
But when I followed steps: Contact seller > Select a topic > I haven't received item yet > I want to contact the seller, I landed on "resolution center"!
This mean, am I about to open a case with this seller? Or it's OK to go ahead?
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

gidramom said:


> Just a minor question...I was going to contact a seller to ask if she had shipped an item I won. It's been about a week and no tracking/update. Nothing serious yet. We just had a long holiday, right?
> But when I followed steps: Contact seller > Select a topic > I haven't received item yet > I want to contact the seller, I landed on "resolution center"!
> This mean, am I about to open a case with this seller? Or it's OK to go ahead?
> Thanks!


That's a common complaint among buyers and sellers. To avoid opening a case, choose the last option, "other."


----------



## gidramom

Thank you, BeenBurned for quick answer! OK, I'll use "other" then. 
I haven't used the "message" feature for so long and didn't know what eBay is doing nowadays. Good thing was I remembered what resolution center page looked like, so I stopped hitting the button. eBay really want me to be an impatient paranoid buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

gidramom said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned for quick answer! OK, I'll use "other" then.
> I haven't used the "message" feature for so long and didn't know what eBay is doing nowadays. Good thing was I remembered what resolution center page looked like, so I stopped hitting the button. eBay really want me to be an impatient paranoid buyer.


They want to eliminate their non-special-snowflake sellers as quickly as possible so they can become another Amazon. Every "case" opened puts them one step closer to that goal. 

It's very sad.


----------



## knightal

gidramom said:


> Just a minor question...I was going to contact a seller to ask if she had shipped an item I won. It's been about a week and no tracking/update. Nothing serious yet. We just had a long holiday, right?
> But when I followed steps: Contact seller > Select a topic > I haven't received item yet > I want to contact the seller, I landed on "resolution center"!
> This mean, am I about to open a case with this seller? Or it's OK to go ahead?
> Thanks!



Another way to contact the seller is to go to the item page and scroll to the bottom.  There is a "Questions and answers about this item" section where you can use "Ask a question" link. I think that will send the message to the seller's inbox without opening a case.


----------



## knightal

knightal said:


> I told an item (~$30) on eBay a few weeks ago.  The item was shown delivered a week later. The buyer contacted me a few days after it was delivered and said she never received it.  I asked her to check with her neighbors and her post office.  I didnt hear from her again until this Sunday when she said she still hadnt received it.  I told her I would follow up with her post office but today she opened a case on eBay and left negative feedback that says no good.  I responded to the dispute with the tracking number and now it is waiting for her to escalate.  I called her post office on Monday and was pretty much told that if it shows delivered, then it is delivered; there is nothing they could do.  I googled her address (in a major city) and it comes up as multi-family unit.  I found buyers name in blockshopper.com and it shows she purchased unit #2 a few years ago.  She confirmed address on eBay doesnt show any unit number.  When I looked up her purchase history, she purchased an identical item from a different seller (no feedback left though) so there is a chance that one of the two is missing and it could be the other item.  I think I might have put too much time and energy on a $30 item but my questions are:
> 
> 
> 1.      1. Is it likely I would lose the dispute?  Should I add this additional information (potentially missing unit # and purchasing an identical item) that I found to my response?
> 2.      2. The buyer opened the case on eBay but am I protected on Paypal for Sellers protection since her addressed is confirmed?
> 3.      3. How do I respond to the feedback since its not descriptive?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Just an update to my case - the buyer didn't escalate the case so I called eBay today.  The rep was nice and closed the case in my favor and removed the negative feedback.  I am happy that eBay did the right thing this time.  Thanks again BeenBurned for your help.


----------



## gidramom

knightal said:


> Another way to contact the seller is to go to the item page and scroll to the bottom.  There is a "Questions and answers about this item" section where you can use "Ask a question" link. I think that will send the message to the seller's inbox without opening a case.



That was exactly I did. So That's why I was confused. I selected "other" in topic (not "have not received") as BB suggested and successfully sent a message to the seller. She replied shortly and said my lovely boots has been shipped (yay!)


----------



## BeenBurned

knightal said:


> Just an update to my case - the buyer didn't escalate the case so I called eBay today.  The rep was nice and closed the case in my favor and removed the negative feedback.  I am happy that eBay did the right thing this time.  Thanks again BeenBurned for your help.


You're welcome. I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## Bratty1919

knightal said:


> Just an update to my case - the buyer didn't escalate the case so I called eBay today.  The rep was nice and closed the case in my favor and removed the negative feedback.  I am happy that eBay did the right thing this time.  Thanks again BeenBurned for your help.



Congrats!


----------



## BeatriceP

Hi! I'm a new ebay seller and buyer and have been facing the following situation:
2 days ago I have won an auction for a solid gold bracelet that I wanted to gift my mother for her birthday.In the shipping box seller offered just standard international shipping for 8,50 dollars (I live in Europe). After I have won the auction, I have immediately contacted the seller and asked him if he could offer me express shipping, first of all because I wanted the item to get on time and also because I was afraid that such a low shipping price might mean the item could get lost or could arrive after 1-2 months (it happened before so I didn't want to take the risk).
2 business days have passed and I get no reply from the seller. Of course I am willing to pay for the item and the shipping, but did I do something wrong or against the rules by asking him that? Could it be that he doesn't want to bother with the express shipping?

Thank you.


----------



## noshoepolish

You should have asked before you bid.  Did you check your e-mail spam folder?




AlJom said:


> Hi! I'm a new ebay seller and buyer and have been facing the following situation:
> 2 days ago I have won an auction for a solid gold bracelet that I wanted to gift my mother for her birthday.In the shipping box seller offered just standard international shipping for 8,50 dollars (I live in Europe). After I have won the auction, I have immediately contacted the seller and asked him if he could offer me express shipping, first of all because I wanted the item to get on time and also because I was afraid that such a low shipping price might mean the item could get lost or could arrive after 1-2 months (it happened before so I didn't want to take the risk).
> 2 business days have passed and I get no reply from the seller. Of course I am willing to pay for the item and the shipping, but did I do something wrong or against the rules by asking him that? Could it be that he doesn't want to bother with the express shipping?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## BeatriceP

noshoepolish said:


> You should have asked before you bid.  Did you check your e-mail spam folder?


Thank you for the reply! I did not ask this before purchasing because I was going to anyway purchase the item, be it standard or express shipping.
Yes and there's nothing unfortunately


----------



## noshoepolish

AlJom said:


> Thank you for the reply! I did not ask this before purchasing because I was going to anyway purchase the item, be it standard or express shipping.
> 
> Yes and there's nothing unfortunately




You can try pulling the contact information and calling your seller.  Do advanced search and I think the option is still on the left side.  Some sellers don't like to mess with Express Mail.


----------



## pursebay

You have to list your item accurately, take good pictures from all view points.  Someone will buy it if you sell it to them right, but you have to put it out there...


----------



## pursebay

What would the one thing everybody on here would change about eBay?


----------



## sydnrich

pursebay said:


> What would the one thing everybody on here would change about eBay?


Get rid of all the Fake Louis Vuitton bags that are being sold as authentic...If you couldn't tell I've been burned...


----------



## Marirocksaz

I'm thinking about buying a pair of roberto cavalli  sunglasses and the only place I found them was on Bonanza.com. I've read that people buy from them all the time, but how do they actually work? And do they have to disclose if an item is a knock off or not? My sun glasses were stolen and they were my favorite pair! I'm desperate to replace them and I found them on this website for super cheap. That's why I'm a little concerned! Thanks so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Marirocksaz said:


> I'm thinking about buying a pair of roberto cavalli  sunglasses and the only place I found them was on Bonanza.com. I've read that people buy from them all the time, but how do they actually work? And do they have to disclose if an item is a knock off or not? My sun glasses were stolen and they were my favorite pair! I'm desperate to replace them and I found them on this website for super cheap. That's why I'm a little concerned! Thanks so much!!


From what I've seen, Bonz is very proactive in removing fakes and scammers when they're made aware of problems. 

Like any site, they do get their share of fakes and fraud. Although counterfeit items are disallowed everywhere, it doesn't stop dishonest (or unknowing) sellers from listing them. But if reported, listings will be removed.

Like ebay, Bonanza doesn't allow authenticity disclaimers either. 

Sellers like Bonanza because there are lower fees, allowing sellers to save on fees and to pass savings on to buyers. 

Buyers like Bonanza because they can often get the same item for less than it would cost on Ebay.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Filed an unpaid item claim against a non-paying bidder. Bidder never paid up, so I closed the case after the 4-day waiting period. How do I leave feedback for this bidder? I want everyone to know what a fraud this person this. On my "My Ebay" page it says "leave feedback for 1 item", and it brings me to this item. However whenever I click "leave feedback", nothing actually shows up. No field for me to type the feedback in and when I manually search the item number or the bidder's username on the feedback page nothing comes up either. 

Am I not allowed to leave feedback for buyers whom I've filed an unpaid item claim against?


----------



## BeenBurned

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Filed an unpaid item claim against a non-paying bidder. Bidder never paid up, so I closed the case after the 4-day waiting period. How do I leave feedback for this bidder? I want everyone to know what a fraud this person this. On my "My Ebay" page it says "leave feedback for 1 item", and it brings me to this item. However whenever I click "leave feedback", nothing actually shows up. No field for me to type the feedback in and when I manually search the item number or the bidder's username on the feedback page nothing comes up either.
> 
> Am I not allowed to leave feedback for buyers whom I've filed an unpaid item claim against?


Sellers can only leave positive feedback with positive comments for all buyers. If you can't leave a positive comment, don't leave feedback.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers can only leave positive feedback with positive comments for all buyers. If you can't leave a positive comment, don't leave feedback.



Ugh. Right. Forgot about that. Does anyone know the reasoning behind that? Like what is that supposed to accomplish?


----------



## rose.gold

Hey Purse Forum ladies and gents! This is my first post (long time lurker) so my apologies if this is not the right place to post my question. I purchased a pair of leather AMCQ leggings/pants a month ago on ebay. When I received them my jaw dropped. I could smell the pleather smell before even opening the parcel. They were completely fake without a doubt. Long story short the seller refused to accept a return. Filed a case through paypal. I sent authentication documents but the authenticator did not pick up their phone when paypal called to confirm the documents. Now I am looking into appealing the case. I am wondering if this site is a trusted authenticator:

http://*****************.com/

It looked somewhat legit to me but I noticed a couple spelling errors which made me nervous.

Does anyone know of a trusted authentication site that will charge $50 or less?

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

rose.gold said:


> Hey Purse Forum ladies and gents! This is my first post (long time lurker) so my apologies if this is not the right place to post my question. I purchased a pair of leather AMCQ leggings/pants a month ago on ebay. When I received them my jaw dropped. I could smell the pleather smell before even opening the parcel. They were completely fake without a doubt. Long story short the seller refused to accept a return. Filed a case through paypal. I sent authentication documents but the authenticator did not pick up their phone when paypal called to confirm the documents. Now I am looking into appealing the case. I am wondering if this site is a trusted authenticator:
> 
> http://*****************.com/
> 
> It looked somewhat legit to me but I noticed a couple spelling errors which made me nervous.
> 
> Does anyone know of a trusted authentication site that will charge $50 or less?
> 
> TIA!



Personally, I consider ******************* to have a checkered history and wouldn't do business with them. They used to be on tpF and would sell-promote themselves -- a HUGE no-no!! They'd be warned, would continue to advertise and would be banned, subsequently opening new IDs and starting the cycle again.

I also recall that they plagiarized another authentication service's website by copying and pasting the other site's text as their own. 

If their own site has spelling errors as a result of carelessness, it makes me wonder about other careless errors they might make. 

As for their reputation and reliability, I haven't used them but I believe they have authenticators who claim expertise in multiple varied brands. I'm not sure of how "specialized" their brand specialists are, but as a fairly new site, I don't think they have as many authenticators as they need.

As for the brand of leggings you have, perhaps they don't know the brand and instead of admitting to limited expertise, they're ignoring you. 

You might try contacting authenticate4u.com and see if they do the brand you have.


----------



## uadjit

rose.gold said:


> Hey Purse Forum ladies and gents! This is my first post (long time lurker) so my apologies if this is not the right place to post my question. I purchased a pair of leather AMCQ leggings/pants a month ago on ebay. When I received them my jaw dropped. I could smell the pleather smell before even opening the parcel. They were completely fake without a doubt. Long story short the seller refused to accept a return. Filed a case through paypal. I sent authentication documents but the authenticator did not pick up their phone when paypal called to confirm the documents. Now I am looking into appealing the case. I am wondering if this site is a trusted authenticator:
> 
> http://*****************.com/
> 
> It looked somewhat legit to me but I noticed a couple spelling errors which made me nervous.
> 
> Does anyone know of a trusted authentication site that will charge $50 or less?
> 
> TIA!



Were these McQ or Alexander McQueeen leggings? There are legitimate McQ leggings made out of PU. But even if they're authentic if the seller advertised them as leather and they're not that's plenty of grounds for a SNAD. 

I've used authenticate4u for a McQueen scarf but leggings are much tougher. I'm not sure if they'd authenticate them. I would email them and ask, though.


----------



## anthrosphere

Disregard this post. PayPal has decided on my favor . I just got confused until I gave them a call. Woo!


----------



## Sueshi

So I have 3 unpaid buyers and I already filed a NPB. So I'm just curious what happen to the buyers? Do they get a strike?


----------



## Luxelita

Need help...i won the 12 days of Handbags Sweepstakes from Nieman marcus and would like to sell the handbag i won. It just arrived this evening. I dont know anything about handbags at all! Could you tell me how to figure out a fair selling price? Not sure if i listed it too high or not? Any advice is very appreciated. Could really use the money. Ty


----------



## BeenBurned

Luxelita said:


> Need help...i won the 12 days of Handbags Sweepstakes from Nieman marcus and would like to sell the handbag i won. It just arrived this evening. I dont know anything about handbags at all! Could you tell me how to figure out a fair selling price? Not sure if i listed it too high or not? Any advice is very appreciated. Could really use the money. Ty


Congratulations!

Do an ebay search of the brand and style of the bag you won. Look at current and completed listings to see what the sellers have them listed for and how much they sold for (in completed). 

Once you have an idea of price, read here and other listings to see what type of pictures and information you should include. (Don't copy anyone else's listing.)


----------



## Luxelita

BeenBurned said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Do an ebay search of the brand and style of the bag you won. Look at current and completed listings to see what the sellers have them listed for and how much they sold for (in completed).
> 
> Once you have an idea of price, read here and other listings to see what type of pictures and information you should include. (Don't copy anyone else's listing.)



Thank you! I'm on an ipad so maybe ebay wont let me see completed listings...crap. Ty


----------



## Luxelita

Does anyone know where to go to ask about pricing a handbag to sell. I searched Ebay but there are not now nor have there ever been any sales on this bag and it's sold out everywhere. Cannot find even one for sale online. Any clue where to go to get help/advice on selling/pricing a bag in this situation. Looking for a handbag expert's advice I guess.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luxelita said:


> Does anyone know where to go to ask about pricing a handbag to sell. I searched Ebay but there are not now nor have there ever been any sales on this bag and it's sold out everywhere. Cannot find even one for sale online. Any clue where to go to get help/advice on selling/pricing a bag in this situation. Looking for a handbag expert's advice I guess.


Have you tried googling the brand name, style, pattern, etc.? Or maybe go to the manufacturer's website, see what they sell for at full price. If there are outlets for the brand, find out what the bag sells for at the outlet. Based on the availability, desirability, etc., you can adjust your price up or down depending on what you think it's worth and what you'd like to get for it.

ETA: I know what the brand is. *wink*

I've searched for the brand and although there are a few dozen listings for the brand, a search of completed shows that not too many have sold and those that have sold, haven't garnered anywhere near the "suggested retail."

I'd never heard of the brand and from what I'm seeing, although they make a quality product, the demand doesn't seem to be as high as, say, LV or Celine. 

I think that listing as you have it with a b.o. option gives you a bit of flexibility. Be prepared for real lowball offers if you haven't set an auto-decline. 

The bright side is that with ebay's free listing promotions, you can list and relist as many times as you want and you won't pay a fee until it sells. So you aren't losing anything by listing.


----------



## jellyv

Surely the bag has an online presence of some kind? Did you do a Google of the name and style, to find its manufacturer website if not ones for sale? Without that, it's a shot in the dark.

Since you won it and have no investment in it, and since it has no apparent selling track record, why not just start it at a minimal price and see what it sells for? You don't lose anything that way, and aren't giving away any value, since no value for it is traceable.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luxelita said:


> Does anyone know where to go to ask about pricing a handbag to sell. I searched Ebay but there are not now nor have there ever been any sales on this bag and it's sold out everywhere. Cannot find even one for sale online. Any clue where to go to get help/advice on selling/pricing a bag in this situation. Looking for a handbag expert's advice I guess.


Luxelita,

You can't get PMs yet but I posted a visitor message for you. There's a thread on the brand that you might be interested in reading. 

If you go to your profile (by clicking on your TPF ID), check the visitor messages.


----------



## Luxelita

It's strange, when i google: VBH Brera Leopard Satchel the only two stores that carried it were Bergoff and Neiman Marcus and they sold out during the sweepstakes and are no longer available. It's wierd, nobody else sells it. So wasnt sure if that makes it more valuable or less. Handbag virgin


----------



## BeenBurned

Luxelita said:


> It's strange, when i google: VBH Brera Leopard Satchel the only two stores that carried it were Bergoff and Neiman Marcus and they sold out during the sweepstakes and are no longer available. It's wierd, nobody else sells it. So wasnt sure if that makes it more valuable or less. Handbag virgin


Make your search less specific, for example, just search VBH or VBH Brera.


----------



## Luxelita

BeenBurned said:


> Luxelita,
> 
> You can't get PMs yet but I posted a visitor message for you. There's a thread on the brand that you might be interested in reading.
> 
> If you go to your profile (by clicking on your TPF ID), check the visitor messages.



Thanks so much!


----------



## rachellemel

Hi all!  Just a little question from a newbie:

Is it suspicious that these shoes are on ebay here: [URL[/url]="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565f2b74d7

And on Modnique.com here: http://www.modnique.com/product/Wom...583128&gcsct=0ChMIyN7t0MLEuwIVkyrmCh06LAAAEAA

With the same pics?  Or am I paranoid?  Thanks for the input!


----------



## rachellemel

Sorry, my links don't seem to show up. But, same shoes, same size and same pics. Given Modnique.com's less than stellar reviews, that's why I am suspicious. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## juneping

I recently sold two items and both payments are pending. The funds won't be available until two weeks later. Did eBay change the rules? Am I safe to send them out before the payments clears?


----------



## soleilbrun

juneping said:


> I recently sold two items and both payments are pending. The funds won't be available until two weeks later. Did eBay change the rules? Am I safe to send them out before the payments clears?


 
Verify on your paypal account that it says "ok to ship" and make sure you are eligible for seller protection. In this instance you can ship. I think you must ship and the buyer confirms reception to get the funds released by PP if they are holding them. It is better to ship with tracking so that you can let PP know when the item was received by the buyer so they release your money in case the buyer is slow to leave feedback.
They could also be pending if they paid via echeck. In any case don't ship until it says ok on your pp account.


----------



## BeenBurned

rachellemel said:


> Hi all!  Just a little question from a newbie:
> 
> Is it suspicious that these shoes are on ebay here: [URL[/url]="
> 
> And on Modnique.com here:
> 
> With the same pics?  Or am I paranoid?  Thanks for the input!





rachellemel said:


> Sorry, my links don't seem to show up. But, same shoes, same size and same pics. Given Modnique.com's less than stellar reviews, that's why I am suspicious. Thanks for your thoughts!


I don't know anything about modnique.com and without seeing a link to the ebay listing you are referring to, it's impossible to know what's going on. 

But I did do a bit of digging and it appears that the company/seller has a history of multiple IDs, multiple websites and a mix of fakes and authentic. 

From what I've found, these are the same companies with different names:

http://www.modnique.com

http://www.vividgemz.com/

Ebay seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/vividgemz


There are quite a few posts on tpf and fakes have been sold.

In this thread, the seller used two different IDs to post and two other posts on the thread attest to having purchased fakes from them: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/is-modnique-com-authentic-590398.html

And this one: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/modnique-747493.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/is-modnique-com-authentic-590398.html#post22949203

And there are other discussions where their items were fake:

Fake Mulberry: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/a-place-for-mulberry-fakes-200046-532.html#post23510751

Fake Mulberry: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/a-place-for-mulberry-fakes-200046-523.html#post23392879

fake Valentino: http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/fake-valentino-hall-of-shame-661773-3.html#post18602486


----------



## rachellemel

Thanks for your help, BB!  I think I will stay away. Sorry about the nonexistant links, and merry hollidays!


----------



## juneping

soleilbrun said:


> Verify on your paypal account that it says "ok to ship" and make sure you are eligible for seller protection. In this instance you can ship. I think you must ship and the buyer confirms reception to get the funds released by PP if they are holding them. It is better to ship with tracking so that you can let PP know when the item was received by the buyer so they release your money in case the buyer is slow to leave feedback.
> They could also be pending if they paid via echeck. In any case don't ship until it says ok on your pp account.



Thanks for responding. That really helped me a lot. 
I checked my pp and it says okay to ship.


----------



## soleilbrun

juneping said:


> Thanks for responding. That really helped me a lot.
> I checked my pp and it says okay to ship.


 
I'm glad everything is in order.


----------



## milan83

Hi ladies..I just got into ebay and I'm in trouble with a seller for a bag on auction.. so I hope you can help me with expert opinions!
if one wins an object on auction,can resell it soon on ebay (with auction or direct offer) at a very higher price? the seller shouldn't explain that she had it from other seller and that she's not the only owner? thanx


----------



## seltzer92

i received an email from ebay explaining that customer service had denied a buyers appeal for an item not being receivedas the tracking info showed as delivered (apparently the buyer is claiming it was stolen off the porch) however i never received notice of the claim in the first place or even discovered which buyer or item this is referring to. *is this normal? *

this is the text of what i received:

[FONT=Arial, Verdana]MEMBER APPEALING: Buyer by Email
CASE TYPE: INR Case/Appeal
INITIAL CLOSURE REASON: Proof of Delivery
APPEAL REASON: Buyer is claiming "Stolen Off Porch"
Recommended Case Decision: Buyer Appeal Denied
Action Taken: I am denying the buyer's appeal.
Why I Took this Action: The buyer was unable to provide a valid IC3 complaint record number.

Thanks,
eBay
[/FONT]


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> i received an email from ebay explaining that customer service had denied a buyers appeal for an item not being receivedas the tracking info showed as delivered (apparently the buyer is claiming it was stolen off the porch) however i never received notice of the claim in the first place or even discovered which buyer or item this is referring to. *is this normal? *
> 
> this is the text of what i received:
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Verdana]MEMBER APPEALING: Buyer by Email
> CASE TYPE: INR Case/Appeal
> INITIAL CLOSURE REASON: Proof of Delivery
> APPEAL REASON: Buyer is claiming "Stolen Off Porch"
> Recommended Case Decision: Buyer Appeal Denied
> Action Taken: I am denying the buyer's appeal.
> Why I Took this Action: The buyer was unable to provide a valid IC3 complaint record number.
> 
> Thanks,
> eBay
> [/FONT]


It sounds like ebay did the right thing, based on both their policy and the buyer's refusal to comply with their request. (I assume that had the buyer filed a complaint, they would have refunded her without dinging you.)


----------



## BeenBurned

milan83 said:


> Hi ladies..I just got into ebay and I'm in trouble with a seller for a bag on auction.. so I hope you can help me with expert opinions!
> if one wins an object on auction,can resell it soon on ebay (with auction or direct offer) at a very higher price? the seller shouldn't explain that she had it from other seller and that she's not the only owner? thanx


Are you saying that your seller previously purchased an item from someone else and flipped (resold) it herself for more money?

There's nothing wrong with that and no requirement that she disclose it. 

Many ebay sellers find deals, buy them and resell for a profit. That's capitalism, good business sense and completely legal and ethical.


----------



## milan83

BeenBurned said:


> Are you saying that your seller previously purchased an item from someone else and flipped (resold) it herself for more money?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that and no requirement that she disclose it.
> 
> Many ebay sellers find deals, buy them and resell for a profit. That's capitalism, good business sense and completely legal and ethical.



That's ok. But the seller should't say he bought it from other and so he wasn't the only owner? I think each owner passed by and shipping made the object can ruin so it loose value. Tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## seltzer92

BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like ebay did the right thing, based on both their policy and the buyer's refusal to comply with their request. (I assume that had the buyer filed a complaint, they would have refunded her without dinging you.)



any idea why i didnt receive a previous notice that the buyer was claiming it was lost? i would like to know so i can block this person in the future (they may be out for revenge)


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> any idea why i didnt receive a previous notice that the buyer was claiming it was lost? i would like to know so i can block this person in the future (they may be out for revenge)


When buyers click to "contact seller," they have several options to choose from. One of those options is that they didn't receive the item. 

When they click that option, it immediately and automatically opens a case. Buyers often think they're contacting the seller and don't realize that a dispute has been opened. So it's not a case of buyer filing without contact.


----------



## beekmanhill

Question re this message I received this AM on eBay.   I've been selling items since July, have 100% positive feedback and have sold about 21 items.   Last week I listed two Hermes scarves.  The first didn't sell, the second is still active.  On the first one, it asked if I wanted to relist it.  I replied yes, then it went to the screen of the item, and then I hit relist and received this message:


Buyers have high expectations when purchasing brand name items on the site. To make sure sellers are able to meet these expectations, limits are sometimes placed on sellers' accounts.   
You've reached your limit for the type of item you're trying to list, and you won't be able list any more of these for 30 days. However, you may still list other types of items. These restrictions apply to all sellers, so please don't feel that we're singling you out.  
 These restrictions will remain on your account until youve received 25 positive selling feedback and completed 90 days as an active seller in good standing. 


I have had more than 90 days as an active seller, but probably fewer than 25 positive feedback, more like 21.   It SHOULD be about 28, but as we know, many buyers just don't bother to leave feedback.  I don't get why I was able to list two Hermes scarves to begin with if this is the rule.  So now do I really have to wait 30 days to relist an item that was already listed?


----------



## Jahna

beekmanhill said:


> Question re this message I received this AM on eBay.   I've been selling items since July, have 100% positive feedback and have sold about 21 items.   Last week I listed two Hermes scarves.  The first didn't sell, the second is still active.  On the first one, it asked if I wanted to relist it.  I replied yes, then it went to the screen of the item, and then I hit relist and received this message:
> 
> 
> Buyers have high expectations when purchasing brand name items on the site. To make sure sellers are able to meet these expectations, limits are sometimes placed on sellers' accounts.
> You've reached your limit for the type of item you're trying to list, and you won't be able list any more of these for 30 days. However, you may still list other types of items. These restrictions apply to all sellers, so please don't feel that we're singling you out.
> These restrictions will remain on your account until youve received 25 positive selling feedback and completed 90 days as an active seller in good standing.
> 
> 
> I have had more than 90 days as an active seller, but probably fewer than 25 positive feedback, more like 21.   It SHOULD be about 28, but as we know, many buyers just don't bother to leave feedback.  I don't get why I was able to list two Hermes scarves to begin with if this is the rule.  So now do I really have to wait 30 days to relist an item that was already listed?


Do call Ebay (customer service, contact Ebay, use the phone option) because upon review they may change your limit-they did for me.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jahna said:


> Do call Ebay (customer service, contact Ebay, use the phone option) because upon review they may change your limit-they did for me.


Thanks, I think I will do that later because I did prepare a few scarves for listing and I want to get them done.


----------



## Tenny

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks, I think I will do that later because I did prepare a few scarves for listing and I want to get them done.


Originally Posted by Jahna  
Do call eBay (customer service, contact eBay, use the phone option) because upon review they may change your limit-they did for me.



Note, though, that even if they do increase your overall listing limits, you may still have CATEGORY limits.


----------



## amn3

Hi all,

This may have been asked by some one on this forum before, but I can't seem to find the required info... Approximately how much duty is to be paid when one buys a pre-loved LV bag from a Japanese seller on ebay and the bag is being shipped to the US? And is there an extra amount to be paid when you're flying out of the US to Europe? 

TIA for your inputs!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I tried doing a search, but for some reason that option doesn't seem to be working at the moment.

I bought a bag from a seller in the UK, it was shipped out on the 19th of Dec, it arrived in Los Angeles on the 22nd and has not made any progress since. I contacted the seller who advised me to call the postal service in LA which I did and the only thing they were able to tell me is the package had been downgraded to First Class and there was no way to track the item until it arrives at my local post office. As of today, it has still now shown up and I'm curious what the average time is for for something coming from UK to finally get to it's destination in the US. For whatever it's worth, I'm not far from California, so it shouldn't take more than 3 days once it arrives there (at the most).
Any clues what I should do or how much longer I should wait?

Any help would be appreciated since I was under the impression it's the seller's problem to make sure the package gets to the buyer. <shrugs>
Thanks!


----------



## threadbender

Coach Lover Too said:


> I tried doing a search, but for some reason that option doesn't seem to be working at the moment.
> 
> I bought a bag from a seller in the UK, it was shipped out on the 19th of Dec, it arrived in Los Angeles on the 22nd and has not made any progress since. I contacted the seller who advised me to call the postal service in LA which I did and the only thing they were able to tell me is the package had been downgraded to First Class and there was no way to track the item until it arrives at my local post office. As of today, it has still now shown up and I'm curious what the average time is for for something coming from UK to finally get to it's destination in the US. For whatever it's worth, I'm not far from California, so it shouldn't take more than 3 days once it arrives there (at the most).
> Any clues what I should do or how much longer I should wait?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated since I was under the impression it's the seller's problem to make sure the package gets to the buyer. <shrugs>
> Thanks!



I had a package going from New Jersey to Texas take from Dec 9 to Dec 24.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

carlpsmom said:


> I had a package going from New Jersey to Texas take from Dec 9 to Dec 24.



Ok thanks! I won't start to panic just yet then. 
I appreciate you sharing your experience.


----------



## seltzer92

i received the following message from ebay after leaving negative feedback for a seller that sold me a broken 400$+ item and refused to take a refund. 

[FONT=Arial, Verdana]After reviewing your eBay account, it appears that you have violated eBay's Reference to an Investigation policy. 
-The following Feedback comment you left has been removed:


Leaving a comment that refers to an eBay, PayPal or law enforcement investigation isn't allowed.[/FONT]

my feedback comment included the words "filed a an ebay claim to get a refund". 

from now on i'll guess i'll have to use the words "seller unhelpful" 

anyone ever heard about this before?

*also, should i call ebay and ask to have the violation removed from my account?* i dont want to wake up and be on an indefinite seller restriction or anything like that...


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> i received the following message from ebay after leaving negative feedback for a seller that sold me a broken 400$+ item and refused to take a refund.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Verdana]After reviewing your eBay account, it appears that you have violated eBay's Reference to an Investigation policy.
> -The following Feedback comment you left has been removed:
> 
> 
> Leaving a comment that refers to an eBay, PayPal or law enforcement investigation isn't allowed.[/FONT]
> 
> my feedback comment included the words "filed a an ebay claim to get a refund".
> 
> from now on i'll guess i'll have to use the words "seller unhelpful"
> 
> anyone ever heard about this before?
> 
> *also, should i call ebay and ask to have the violation removed from my account?* i dont want to wake up and be on an indefinite seller restriction or anything like that...


The violation was a reference to the claim. You cannot mention any dispute or investigation in feedback.

I don't think ebay will remove the ding because it's a legitimate violation. A neg with comments to the effect of "broken item, seller unhelpful and refused refund" wouldn't have been removed.


----------



## vernis-lover

Coach Lover Too said:


> I tried doing a search, but for some reason that option doesn't seem to be working at the moment.
> 
> I bought a bag from a seller in the UK, it was shipped out on the 19th of Dec, it arrived in Los Angeles on the 22nd and has not made any progress since. I contacted the seller who advised me to call the postal service in LA which I did and the only thing they were able to tell me is the package had been downgraded to First Class and there was no way to track the item until it arrives at my local post office. As of today, it has still now shown up and I'm curious what the average time is for for something coming from UK to finally get to it's destination in the US. For whatever it's worth, I'm not far from California, so it shouldn't take more than 3 days once it arrives there (at the most).
> Any clues what I should do or how much longer I should wait?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated since I was under the impression it's the seller's problem to make sure the package gets to the buyer. <shrugs>
> Thanks!



If you have a tracking number then assume UK seller used a Signed For service; I think it does track on USPS as "first class parcel" though that's technically not the service used (just what the screen displays).

Anyway, under normal postal circumstances then parcels take around 10 to 14 days UK to US.  But you'll have to factor in extra for the slow Christmas post and bank holidays.

Parcels get from the UK to the US fairly quickly (within 2 to 3 days) but it's US customs and USPS that then seem to drag their heels unfortunately.  Whereas in the UK (and I know it's a smaller country with less mail) then customs clear within 48 hours maximum (usually 24) and parcels are delivered the day after they clear customs.

Your seller would only be able to phone the postal service here who would only be able to state what was showing on screen, which you can see yourself.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

vernis-lover said:


> If you have a tracking number then assume UK seller used a Signed For service; I think it does track on USPS as "first class parcel" though that's technically not the service used (just what the screen displays).
> 
> Anyway, under normal postal circumstances then parcels take around 10 to 14 days UK to US.  But you'll have to factor in extra for the slow Christmas post and bank holidays.
> 
> Parcels get from the UK to the US fairly quickly (within 2 to 3 days) but it's US customs and USPS that then seem to drag their heels unfortunately.  Whereas in the UK (and I know it's a smaller country with less mail) then customs clear within 48 hours maximum (usually 24) and parcels are delivered the day after they clear customs.
> 
> Your seller would only be able to phone the postal service here who would only be able to state what was showing on screen, which you can see yourself.



That was very helpful and informative. I had no idea that it would take so long. I guess I'm spoiled to the fact that the few times I've ordered from China it seemed as though the packages got here quicker than if it were going from coast to coast in the US! I was amazed at how quick the deliveries were. 
My seller has been great in answering my questions but honestly, the fact that it's taking so long will cause me to hesitate before I considering ordering from the UK again. They did warn me that the cost of shipping was quite expensive but I was totally clueless about the length of time it would take to get here.


----------



## vernis-lover

Coach Lover Too said:


> That was very helpful and informative. I had no idea that it would take so long. I guess I'm spoiled to the fact that the few times I've ordered from China it seemed as though the packages got here quicker than if it were going from coast to coast in the US! I was amazed at how quick the deliveries were.
> My seller has been great in answering my questions but honestly, the fact that it's taking so long will cause me to hesitate before I considering ordering from the UK again. They did warn me that the cost of shipping was quite expensive but I was totally clueless about the length of time it would take to get here.



Well as I said, it's not the UK postal service that's the issue (as you can probably tell from your previous post in that it took from 19th to 22nd to reach the US and then hasn't moved since!)  Please don't blame UK sellers for USPS!! 

I think when you order from Asia then the sellers tend to use expedited services through their post office.  These are available in the UK but only by courier and are usually around triple the price of the post office; sellers don't want to use them because buyers don't want to pay the price associated with that service.  Additionally, because they are classed as a courier service in the UK then US buyers will more than likely be charged customs taxes on receipt (because they will be delivered by Fedex, UPS etc) - another reason not to use them as US buyers tend not to have to pay customs charges when USPS delivers their parcels, even though the values declared could be identical.

I have had parcels be delivered in 3 days before but that was to NY. I would say the average was 8 to 10 days. Our postal service says to allow 25 business days if memory serves but I think I've only ever known one parcel take that long and I think it was because it had been misrouted twice by USPS.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

vernis-lover said:


> Well as I said, it's not the UK postal service that's the issue (as you can probably tell from your previous post in that it took from 19th to 22nd to reach the US and then hasn't moved since!)  Please don't blame UK sellers for USPS!!
> 
> I think when you order from Asia then the sellers tend to use expedited services through their post office.  These are available in the UK but only by courier and are usually around triple the price of the post office; sellers don't want to use them because buyers don't want to pay the price associated with that service.  Additionally, because they are classed as a courier service in the UK then US buyers will more than likely be charged customs taxes on receipt (because they will be delivered by Fedex, UPS etc) - another reason not to use them as US buyers tend not to have to pay customs charges when USPS delivers their parcels, even though the values declared could be identical.
> 
> I have had parcels be delivered in 3 days before but that was to NY. I would say the average was 8 to 10 days. Our postal service says to allow 25 business days if memory serves but I think I've only ever known one parcel take that long and I think it was because it had been misrouted twice by USPS.



Oh I agree and I most definitely won't hold it against my seller!! She shipped it out the very next day, after I paid, so I know it's nothing to do with her.
Our postal service wonders why they're losing money and this is a perfect example!
I'm just so anxious to get my LV bag and you know how that is, it just can't get here soon enough!! (I just wish they'd update the site so I'd at least have an idea of when to expect it.) awk!


----------



## vernis-lover

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just wish they'd update the site so I'd at least have an idea of when to expect it.



Are you tracking it on USPS?  Assume you have a tracking reference that begins RJ and a string of numbers?

Sometimes (well quite a lot of the time actually) the parcel has actually moved from arrival point in the US but then isn't scanned until it reaches the office that delivers your mail and then you get the 'arrival in xx, out for delivery, delivery' - usually all within 24 hours of each other. So don't lose hope - it may have moved and the scanning might be out of date!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

vernis-lover said:


> Are you tracking it on USPS?  Assume you have a tracking reference that begins RJ and a string of numbers?
> 
> Sometimes (well quite a lot of the time actually) the parcel has actually moved from arrival point in the US but then isn't scanned until it reaches the office that delivers your mail and then you get the 'arrival in xx, out for delivery, delivery' - usually all within 24 hours of each other. So don't lose hope - it may have moved and the scanning might be out of date!



Yes, that's describes my tracking number and I SO hope you're right!! I swear, I've become a stalker of USPS website!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Tenny said:


> Originally Posted by Jahna
> Do call eBay (customer service, contact eBay, use the phone option) because upon review they may change your limit-they did for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Note, though, that even if they do increase your overall listing limits, you may still have CATEGORY limits.




It would still puzzle me as to why I was able to list two hermes scarves, but then unable to relist the first one when it didn't sell.   The second one sold and I still can't relist the first one.   I'm going to wait the 30 days (now probably 20) and have sold five or six fragrances in the meanwhile.  Now, hoping buyers were people who will leave me feedback!!!   


I won't run into category limits, because I don't have that much remaining to sell.   A few scarves, a few handbags, and I only list a few things at a time to preserve my sanity.


----------



## vernis-lover

beekmanhill said:


> It would still puzzle me as to why I was able to list two hermes scarves, but then unable to relist the first one when it didn't sell.   The second one sold and I still can't relist the first one.   I'm going to wait the 30 days (now probably 20) and have sold five or six fragrances in the meanwhile.  Now, hoping buyers were people who will leave me feedback!!!
> 
> 
> I won't run into category limits, because I don't have that much remaining to sell.   A few scarves, a few handbags, and I only list a few things at a time to preserve my sanity.



How many "designer" items did you list in 30 days?  2 might be your limit so, therefore, you have to wait until the limit renews before you can list it again.  Or ask for a review.


----------



## beekmanhill

vernis-lover said:


> How many "designer" items did you list in 30 days?  2 might be your limit so, therefore, you have to wait until the limit renews before you can list it again.  Or ask for a review.


I only listed two, the two scarves.   I've probably never had more than two designer items up at any given time, so that might be it.  I did have two LV handbags up at one time, and they both sold.    


I'll try to call eBay again when the wait time isn't so long to find out my limits.  Meanwhile, there seems to be no limit on sales for my high end fragrances, so I'll keep at clearing out my shelves.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## vernis-lover

beekmanhill said:


> I'll try to call eBay again when the wait time isn't so long to find out my limits.  Meanwhile, there seems to be no limit on sales for my high end fragrances, so I'll keep at clearing out my shelves.  Thanks for your help.



From reading posts from other ebay users who have come across this issue, I don't think ebay will tell you your limit.

I suspect you are probably right that it is 2 though.


----------



## MAGJES

I know that you can have more than one ID on ebay but can you on Bonz?  I thought I read or heard before that having more than one on bonz is not allowed.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I know that you can have more than one ID on ebay but can you on Bonz?  I thought I read or heard before that having more than one on bonz is not allowed.  Anyone know for sure?


I believe their rule is that you can only sell similar items on one ID. You can have a second ID but it can't sell the same items as the other. I have a separate buying ID.


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:


> I know that you can have more than one ID on ebay but can you on Bonz?  I thought I read or heard before that having more than one on bonz is not allowed.  Anyone know for sure?



I don't know if it has changed but people there used to have several booths at the same time. I don't think there are necessarily any rules about what you can have in them except that you can't sell duplicate items in each booth. The restrictions on category that BB is talking about have something to do with Google Shopping, I think, not necessarily the Bonz site.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I believe their rule is that you can only sell similar items on one ID. You can have a second ID but it can't sell the same items as the other. I have a separate buying ID.





uadjit said:


> I don't know if it has changed but people there used to have several booths at the same time. I don't think there are necessarily any rules about what you can have in them except that you can't sell duplicate items in each booth. The restrictions on category that BB is talking about have something to do with Google Shopping, I think, not necessarily the Bonz site.



Thanks for this info.

I'm asking because I have a booth on Bonz and recently I received messages from two different user names asking about the same item.  I have now come to realize that both users are the same person and I couldn't understand why 1 person would have two different buying IDs.  I checked the feedback and neither IDs have previous sales or listings for sale.


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:


> Thanks for this info.
> 
> I'm asking because I have a booth on Bonz and recently I received messages from two different user names asking about the same item.  I have now come to realize that both users are the same person and I couldn't understand why 1 person would have two different buying IDs.  I checked the feedback and neither IDs have previous sales or listings for sale.



Do the IDs start with bonz_? How long have they had them? The bonz IDs are randomly generated by the site when people visit. Because you don't have to register to send a message I think people get different randomly generated IDs when they come back.

Even a lot of people who register seem to forget all their info and just start a new account when they return to the site. I'd only be suspicious if the person was trying to pretend they _weren't _the same person.


----------



## MAGJES

uadjit said:


> Do the IDs start with bonz_? How long have they had them? The bonz IDs are randomly generated by the site when people visit. Because you don't have to register to send a message I think people get different randomly generated IDs when they come back.
> 
> Even a lot of people who register seem to forget all their info and just start a new account when they return to the site. I'd only be suspicious if the person was trying to pretend they _weren't _the same person.



Yeah - I was getting the idea that "they" wanted me to think that I was talking with two different members - not sure why though.  One of the IDs begins with bonz....and has feedback.  The other ID does not begin with bonz......and has feedback too.  

The bonz ID was opened a year before the other ID but their purchases are intertwined...lol.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Yeah - I was getting the idea that "they" wanted me to think that I was talking with two different members - not sure why though.  One of the IDs begins with bonz....and has feedback.  The other ID does not begin with bonz......and has feedback too.
> 
> The bonz ID was opened a year before the other ID but their purchases are intertwined...lol.


Do their profiles show the same location? 

If they don't have feedback indicating anything "scammy," I wouldn't worry about it. On Bonz, buyers can get negged and if there were problems, chances are they'd have had feedback indicating it.


----------



## vanilje

What to do now? Please advise. I bought and paid an item from ebay on November 15. I waited 45 days without recieving the item then I followed eBays instructions on what to do when INR. And a case was opened. The seller responded, she asked me to wait another week, if I didn't receive my item by then, she would refund me or resend. She also asked me to close the case. I responded to the seller and told the seller I was ok with waiting another week. She then asks me once again to close the case. So do I close the case now? Or do I close the case after the seller has refunded or resendt the item?


----------



## charleston-mom

vanilje said:


> What to do now? Please advise. I bought and paid an item from ebay on November 15. I waited 45 days without recieving the item then I followed eBays instructions on what to do when INR. And a case was opened. The seller responded, she asked me to wait another week, if I didn't receive my item by then, she would refund me or resend. She also asked me to close the case. I responded to the seller and told the seller I was ok with waiting another week. She then asks me once again to close the case. So do I close the case now? Or do I close the case after the seller has refunded or resendt the item?




Do not close the case!!!! If she doesn't send you can't reopen and you are out the money and the item. Do not under any circumstances close the case until you have the item in your hand and it's authentic and what you ordered or until you have been refunded in full. Once you close the case it's done. You are completely out of luck. She can just not send it and you have no recourse. Do not do this no matter what she says!!!!


----------



## vanilje

charleston-mom said:


> Do not close the case!!!! If she doesn't send you can't reopen and you are out the money and the item. Do not under any circumstances close the case until you have the item in your hand and it's authentic and what you ordered or until you have been refunded in full. Once you close the case it's done. You are completely out of luck. She can just not send it and you have no recourse. Do not do this no matter what she says!!!!



Thank you so much! Great advice!


----------



## BeenBurned

vanilje said:


> What to do now? Please advise. I bought and paid an item from ebay on November 15. I waited 45 days without recieving the item then I followed eBays instructions on what to do when INR. And a case was opened. The seller responded, she asked me to wait another week, if I didn't receive my item by then, she would refund me or resend. She also asked me to close the case. I responded to the seller and told the seller I was ok with waiting another week. She then asks me once again to close the case. So do I close the case now? Or do I close the case after the seller has refunded or resendt the item?





charleston-mom said:


> Do not close the case!!!! If she doesn't send you can't reopen and you are out the money and the item. Do not under any circumstances close the case until you have the item in your hand and it's authentic and what you ordered or until you have been refunded in full. Once you close the case it's done. You are completely out of luck. She can just not send it and you have no recourse. Do not do this no matter what she says!!!!


Be sure to follow whatever timeframe you're given in the dispute as far as escalating the case if you don't get the item or if she doesn't issue the refund.


----------



## vanilje

BeenBurned said:


> Be sure to follow whatever timeframe you're given in the dispute as far as escalating the case if you don't get the item or if she doesn't issue the refund.



I'll do. Thank you for the advice BeenBurned!


----------



## Jayne1

A Bonz buyer signed up and immediately, the same day, placed an order on my item, awaiting my approval.

I approved it, why not, it's under $100 and not a big risk and sent her an invoice.

I haven't heard from her.  Can I just ignore it and re-list it?  Will I be charged Bonz fees if she never paid?

What should I be doing now?


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> A Bonz buyer signed up and immediately, the same day, placed an order on my item, awaiting my approval.
> 
> I approved it, why not, it's under $100 and not a big risk and sent her an invoice.
> 
> I haven't heard from her.  Can I just ignore it and re-list it?  Will I be charged Bonz fees if she never paid?
> 
> What should I be doing now?


It's not unusual to have newbies on Bonz so that in and of itself isn't a problem.

How many days has it been since you sent the invoice? 

If after 7 days she hasn't paid, a "mark as unpaid" box will show in the transaction and when you click that, it'll take off the fee from your invoice.


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> It's not unusual to have newbies on Bonz so that in and of itself isn't a problem.
> 
> How many days has it been since you sent the invoice?
> 
> If after 7 days she hasn't paid, a "mark as unpaid" box will show in the transaction and when you click that, it'll take off the fee from your invoice.


It's only been 3 days  I messaged her and didn't receive an answer. I was hoping that since she signed up and immediately put it in her cart, she was serious.  It's not a big deal though. 

I'll wait the 7 days once again, thank you so much for your help, *BeenBurned!  *


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> It's only been 3 days&#8230;  I messaged her and didn't receive an answer. I was hoping that since she signed up and immediately put it in her cart, she was serious.  It's not a big deal though.
> 
> I'll wait the 7 days&#8230; once again, thank you so much for your help, *BeenBurned!  *


At this point since it's been 3 days, I'd probably relist. Then if she pays, you can end the relisted listing.

If you'd said she just bought yesterday, I'd recommend giving it at least a couple more days.


----------



## jxwilliams

What to do?  Thoughts/input please.  

On 01/01/14, I purchased a LV bag on Bonanza for a girlfriend.  Seller immediately stated she created the shipping label (via Paypal) but wouldn't ship it until the evening of 01/02/14.  I received an email from her via Bonanza saying that it shipped.  I cannot track it using the tracking numbers provided.  I have emailed her twice asking her to double check the numbers with no response from her.  She has not logged into Bonz since 01/02.  I have a bad feeling about this.  At what point do I file a claim with Paypal?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## threadbender

jxwilliams said:


> What to do?  Thoughts/input please.
> 
> On 01/01/14, I purchased a LV bag on Bonanza for a girlfriend.  Seller immediately stated she created the shipping label (via Paypal) but wouldn't ship it until the evening of 01/02/14.  I received an email from her via Bonanza saying that it shipped.  I cannot track it using the tracking numbers provided.  I have emailed her twice asking her to double check the numbers with no response from her.  She has not logged into Bonz since 01/02.  I have a bad feeling about this.  At what point do I file a claim with Paypal?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Keep in mind that much of the country (if US) is and has been having severe weather. Also, packages are taking longer in general in my experience in the last month.You are only talking 3 business days since the sale. They could have lost power or any number of things. Not everyone checks Bonz every day. They would receive an email showing a message, however. Some DC numbers won't show up til it is delivered! lol You should have buyer protection, so I would be patient.


----------



## jxwilliams

carlpsmom said:


> Keep in mind that much of the country (if US) is and has been having severe weather. Also, packages are taking longer in general in my experience in the last month.You are only talking 3 business days since the sale. They could have lost power or any number of things. Not everyone checks Bonz every day. They would receive an email showing a message, however. Some DC numbers won't show up til it is delivered! lol You should have buyer protection, so I would be patient.



You are right--I just need to be patient.  It just raises red flags when the sellers don't respond to emails...


----------



## Jayne1

My son wanted a DVD set so yesterday I bought one from a seller in Toronto, where I am. I paid and was left FB and received a shipment notice today (or rather, they electronically created a tracking number, which I have and the item has not arrived at UPS, as of yet.)

This evening I received a notice from eBay telling me the seller is no longer registered, not to pay and if I have, wait 10 days to see if I receive the item.

Do I really have to wait 10 days?  Any suggestions as to what I can do to speed things up and get my money back, assuming tracking shows the item was never picked up by UPS?


----------



## noshoepolish

Jayne1 said:


> My son wanted a DVD set so yesterday I bought one from a seller in Toronto, where I am. I paid and was left FB and received a shipment notice today (or rather, they electronically created a tracking number, which I have and the item has not arrived at UPS, as of yet.)
> 
> This evening I received a notice from eBay telling me the seller is no longer registered, not to pay and if I have, wait 10 days to see if I receive the item.
> 
> Do I really have to wait 10 days?  Any suggestions as to what I can do to speed things up and get my money back, assuming tracking shows the item was never picked up by UPS?




Sometimes sellers go NARU for not paying their fees, other times it is for other reasons.    See what happens.  You want to wait to see what is in the box when you get it.  If the seller has not actually shipped you can ask them for a refund.


----------



## Jayne1

noshoepolish said:


> Sometimes sellers go NARU for not paying their fees, other times it is for other reasons.    See what happens.  You want to wait to see what is in the box when you get it.  If the seller has not actually shipped you can ask them for a refund.


It's after midnight and UPS should have updated if they had the parcel to be shipped, but so far it just reads, _A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated._

I don't think I will be getting my parcel, do you think I can ask for my refund if the tracking number shows the item hasn't shipped?  And who do I ask?

Thanks for answering, by the way


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> It's after midnight and UPS should have updated if they had the parcel to be shipped, but so far it just reads, _A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated._
> 
> I don't think I will be getting my parcel, do you think I can ask for my refund if the tracking number shows the item hasn't shipped?  And who do I ask?
> 
> Thanks for answering, by the way


I think you need to give it the amount of time ebay suggests. 

Although you'll probably not get the item and the seller may not have shipped it at all, there's no way (yet) of knowing whether he printed the label and just didn't get to the shipping facility to drop it off yet. 

That's why ebay requires an appropriate amount of time between the label date and the time you can claim non-receipt. They need to allow for shipment and delivery in case it takes place.


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> I think you need to give it the amount of time ebay suggests.
> 
> Although you'll probably not get the item and the seller may not have shipped it at all, there's no way (yet) of knowing whether he printed the label and just didn't get to the shipping facility to drop it off yet.
> 
> That's why ebay requires an appropriate amount of time between the label date and the time you can claim non-receipt. They need to allow for shipment and delivery in case it takes place.


Okay, so I have to wait, even though eBay sent me this:

_We're writing to let you know that we removed the listing you won or were bidding on, and the item is no longer available_ and the seller is no longer registered. 

I'm always waiting ebay, Bonz, always waiting.


----------



## prtagsale

Jayne1 said:


> My son wanted a DVD set so yesterday I bought one from a seller in Toronto, where I am. I paid and was left FB and received a shipment notice today (or rather, they electronically created a tracking number, which I have and the item has not arrived at UPS, as of yet.)
> 
> This evening I received a notice from eBay telling me the seller is no longer registered, not to pay and if I have, wait 10 days to see if I receive the item.
> 
> Do I really have to wait 10 days?  Any suggestions as to what I can do to speed things up and get my money back, assuming tracking shows the item was never picked up by UPS?


I had this happen to me last year.  Not sure if this is a trademark or copyright thing but in my case someone was selling  Lia Sophia jewelry that got flagged for infringement rights or something to that effect.  I do not know what the deal was with Ebay officially as I did not pursue it but according to the seller she told me that despite very good fb, several hundred maybe even higher sales all of a sudden she was getting flagged by Ebay on her auctions right and left.  I guess she did not work it out with them sufficiently and they eventually suspended her.  

I was one of the sales in limbo.  Fortunately she communicated with me apologizing via my pp email and stated the item had already shipped.  It arrived and was deemed authentic without problems.  My advice would be to wait it out as you might just get the item in the mail without issue.  At least you have the tracking info to use as a gauge now as well.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## jailnurse93

I recently had an ebay case for an item not received. Throughout the entire time, the seller never replied back to me--zero communication. Shortly after I escalated the case, I noticed that the seller uploaded tracking numbers. I thought maybe they just printed out a label, I have no clue, this person had dropped off the planet for all I had known prior to that tracking number. Ebay closed the case within hours in my favor and my Paypal account was refunded. I left the seller negative FB. Now a day or so has gone by and this package has been scanned and it's moving; out for delivery today. My questions are these: Why would a seller ship after refunding a buyer? When it arrives, if it is what I ordered and not a box of rocks or a bomb or something, do I just Paypal her the money or does she request thru ebay or send me an invoice or what? As I said, she's not big on communication. What if it is a box of rocks and she tries to seek payment from me? 
I mean, if it is what I ordered, I actually still want the item.
Sorry for the wordiness. This was my first bad ebay thing in quite a long while. Like since the days of money orders.


----------



## BeenBurned

jailnurse93 said:


> I recently had an ebay case for an item not received. Throughout the entire time, the seller never replied back to me--zero communication. Shortly after I escalated the case, I noticed that the seller uploaded tracking numbers. I thought maybe they just printed out a label, I have no clue, this person had dropped off the planet for all I had known prior to that tracking number. Ebay closed the case within hours in my favor and my Paypal account was refunded. I left the seller negative FB. Now a day or so has gone by and this package has been scanned and it's moving; out for delivery today. My questions are these: Why would a seller ship after refunding a buyer? When it arrives, if it is what I ordered and not a box of rocks or a bomb or something, do I just Paypal her the money or does she request thru ebay or send me an invoice or what? As I said, she's not big on communication. What if it is a box of rocks and she tries to seek payment from me?
> I mean, if it is what I ordered, I actually still want the item.
> Sorry for the wordiness. This was my first bad ebay thing in quite a long while. Like since the days of money orders.


It's too bad the seller didn't respond to the case. If she had responded, even admitting that she "forgot" to ship, you might have been willing to wait before escalating. 

At this point, my suggestion is to see what you receive and if you do receive the correct item and it's as described, I would repay her. 

I would also suggest updating the feedback, possibly even revising to neutral with a comment along the lines of "item finally received x-days after payment, still w/o contact from seller." 

Do *not* mention refund, dispute, claim or any other terminology that might get the comment removed.


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> I think you need to give it the amount of time ebay suggests.
> 
> Although you'll probably not get the item and the seller may not have shipped it at all, there's no way (yet) of knowing whether he printed the label and just didn't get to the shipping facility to drop it off yet.
> 
> That's why ebay requires an appropriate amount of time between the label date and the time you can claim non-receipt. They need to allow for shipment and delivery in case it takes place.


UPS tracking now shows this:

_The sender has voided the UPS tracking number created for this shipment. UPS does not have possession of this shipment._

Do I still have to wait 10 days, in your opinion?  He's not registered eBay anymore and hasn't shipped.

As always, I appreciate your help!


----------



## threadbender

I had to file an INR a month or so ago. I was refunded. It did end up arriving. I asked EBay what to do. They said I could not pay thru them. I contacted the seller and paid thru paypal.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> UPS tracking now shows this:
> 
> _The sender has voided the UPS tracking number created for this shipment. UPS does not have possession of this shipment._
> 
> Do I still have to wait 10 days, in your opinion?  He's not registered eBay anymore and hasn't shipped.
> 
> As always, I appreciate your help!


Call ebay and show them the tracking. Tell them that you want your refund from the now-NARU seller who has voided the label and not shipped the item.


----------



## jailnurse93

BeenBurned said:


> It's too bad the seller didn't respond to the case. If she had responded, even admitting that she "forgot" to ship, you might have been willing to wait before escalating.
> 
> At this point, my suggestion is to see what you receive and if you do receive the correct item and it's as described, I would repay her.
> 
> I would also suggest updating the feedback, possibly even revising to neutral with a comment along the lines of "item finally received x-days after payment, still w/o contact from seller."
> 
> Do *not* mention refund, dispute, claim or any other terminology that might get the comment removed.


 
Thanks so much BeenBurned.  I didn't even open a case initially.  I messaged her through the listing under "other" because I knew---from reading tPF's ebay forum---that ebay automatically opens a case for you for you don't do it that way.  When she didn't reply after a couple days, then I opened the case.  I was just baffled that she never replied to the case and I finally had to escalate.  Even more baffled to see those tracking number after I escalated it......and when the package was scanned into USPS the next day.    
 I'm anxious for my mail to arrive--it doesn't come til 4:30ish.  I actually still want this item; I hope it is what I ordered!

I have to admit that the total lack of communication bugged me the most.

 Had I not been a member of this forum and read so many of these posts, I would not have known that I couldn't mention the case or refund in my FB and I probably would have made that mistake.  The seller has gotten 2 other negatives for slow/no shipping and lack of communication since I paid for the item.  I will follow up and let you know what I receive!  Thanks again!


----------



## jailnurse93

carlpsmom said:


> I had to file an INR a month or so ago. I was refunded. It did end up arriving. I asked EBay what to do. They said I could not pay thru them. I contacted the seller and paid thru paypal.


 
THank you so much! This is good to know!


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> Call ebay and show them the tracking. Tell them that you want your refund from the now-NARU seller who has voided the label and not shipped the item.


I didn't call eBay because it's not toll free to Canada and they had a 'Resolve a problem' link on the purchase anyway which took me to Paypal, who does have toll free to Canada and they could see the sender voided the UPS tracking number and voilà!  Funds returned to my Paypal account within the hour.  

I've never had to do this before and it went quite smoothly.


----------



## Jayne1

jailnurse93 said:


> Thanks so much BeenBurned.  I didn't even open a case initially.  I messaged her through the listing under "other" because I knew---from reading tPF's ebay forum---that ebay automatically opens a case for you for you don't do it that way.  When she didn't reply after a couple days, then I opened the case.  I was just baffled that she never replied to the case and I finally had to escalate.  Even more baffled to see those tracking number after I escalated it......and when the package was scanned into USPS the next day.
> I'm anxious for my mail to arrive--it doesn't come til 4:30ish.  I actually still want this item; I hope it is what I ordered!
> 
> I have to admit that the total lack of communication bugged me the most.
> 
> Had I not been a member of this forum and read so many of these posts, I would not have known that I couldn't mention the case or refund in my FB and I probably would have made that mistake.  The seller has gotten 2 other negatives for slow/no shipping and lack of communication since I paid for the item.  I will follow up and let you know what I receive!  Thanks again!


I come here too, to get advise before I proceed. 

(I also love Breaking Bad, by the way!)


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Call eBay  and show them the tracking. Tell them that you want your refund from  the now-NARU seller who has voided the label and not shipped the item.     




Jayne1 said:


> I didn't call eBay because it's not toll free to Canada and they had a 'Resolve a problem' link on the purchase anyway&#8230; which took me to Paypal, who does have toll free to Canada and they could see the sender voided the UPS tracking number&#8230; and voilà!  Funds returned to my Paypal account within the hour.
> 
> I've never had to do this before and it went quite smoothly.


Glad it worked out without your having to wait 10 days.


----------



## jailnurse93

jailnurse93 said:


> I recently had an ebay case for an item not received. Throughout the entire time, the seller never replied back to me--zero communication. Shortly after I escalated the case, I noticed that the seller uploaded tracking numbers. I thought maybe they just printed out a label, I have no clue, this person had dropped off the planet for all I had known prior to that tracking number. Ebay closed the case within hours in my favor and my Paypal account was refunded. I left the seller negative FB. Now a day or so has gone by and this package has been scanned and it's moving; out for delivery today. My questions are these: Why would a seller ship after refunding a buyer? When it arrives, if it is what I ordered and not a box of rocks or a bomb or something, do I just Paypal her the money or does she request thru ebay or send me an invoice or what? As I said, she's not big on communication. What if it is a box of rocks and she tries to seek payment from me?
> I mean, if it is what I ordered, I actually still want the item.
> Sorry for the wordiness. This was my first bad ebay thing in quite a long while. Like since the days of money orders.


 


BeenBurned said:


> It's too bad the seller didn't respond to the case. If she had responded, even admitting that she "forgot" to ship, you might have been willing to wait before escalating.
> 
> At this point, my suggestion is to see what you receive and if you do receive the correct item and it's as described, I would repay her.
> 
> I would also suggest updating the feedback, possibly even revising to neutral with a comment along the lines of "item finally received x-days after payment, still w/o contact from seller."
> 
> Do *not* mention refund, dispute, claim or any other terminology that might get the comment removed.


 
I quoted my own post also just as a reminder for you. I know you answer a gazillion questions all over tPF. I'm following up to let you know that my item arrived and it is what I ordered and I'm very happy with it. I sent the seller a message through the ebay listing, requesting either an invoice or to verify her Paypal address. _There is an email listed for her in the "Details" of the Paypal transaction. Would this be her Paypal address for sure or could this be a contact address? _

Honestly, I do not think this seller is going to contact me back. I want to pay this person.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *jailnurse93* 

                              I recently had an eBay  case for an item not received. Throughout the entire time, the seller  never replied back to me--zero communication. Shortly after I escalated  the case, I noticed that the seller uploaded tracking numbers. I thought  maybe they just printed out a label, I have no clue, this person had  dropped off the planet for all I had known prior to that tracking  number. eBay  closed the case within hours in my favor and my Paypal account was  refunded. I left the seller negative FB. Now a day or so has gone by and  this package has been scanned and it's moving; out for delivery today.  My questions are these: Why would a seller ship after refunding a buyer?  When it arrives, if it is what I ordered and not a box of rocks or a  bomb or something, do I just Paypal her the money or does she request  thru eBay  or send me an invoice or what? As I said, she's not big on  communication. What if it is a box of rocks and she tries to seek  payment from me? 
I mean, if it is what I ordered, I actually still want the item.
Sorry for the wordiness. This was my first bad eBay thing in quite a long while. Like since the days of money orders.                                     Originally 


Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              It's too bad the seller didn't respond to the case. If she had  responded, even admitting that she "forgot" to ship, you might have been  willing to wait before escalating. 

At this point, my suggestion is to see what you receive and if you do  receive the correct item and it's as described, I would repay her. 

I would also suggest updating the feedback, possibly even revising to  neutral with a comment along the lines of "item finally received x-days  after payment, still w/o contact from seller." 

Do *not* mention refund, dispute, claim or any other terminology that might get the comment removed.     



jailnurse93 said:


> I quoted my own post also just as a reminder for you. I know you answer a gazillion questions all over tPF. I'm following up to let you know that my item arrived and it is what I ordered and I'm very happy with it. I sent the seller a message through the ebay listing, requesting either an invoice or to verify her Paypal address. _There is an email listed for her in the "Details" of the Paypal transaction. Would this be her Paypal address for sure or could this be a contact address? _
> 
> Honestly, I do not think this seller is going to contact me back. I want to pay this person.


If you check your payment records (and email), it should show the email addy that the payment went to. That would be her PP address and if you don't hear back, I'd just send the money to that address. 

There's a chance that once naru'ed, she might not be able to access and respond to ebay messages so I'd also send the same message directly to her email.


----------



## jailnurse93

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *jailnurse93*
> 
> I recently had an eBay case for an item not received. Throughout the entire time, the seller never replied back to me--zero communication. Shortly after I escalated the case, I noticed that the seller uploaded tracking numbers. I thought maybe they just printed out a label, I have no clue, this person had dropped off the planet for all I had known prior to that tracking number. eBay closed the case within hours in my favor and my Paypal account was refunded. I left the seller negative FB. Now a day or so has gone by and this package has been scanned and it's moving; out for delivery today. My questions are these: Why would a seller ship after refunding a buyer? When it arrives, if it is what I ordered and not a box of rocks or a bomb or something, do I just Paypal her the money or does she request thru eBay or send me an invoice or what? As I said, she's not big on communication. What if it is a box of rocks and she tries to seek payment from me?
> I mean, if it is what I ordered, I actually still want the item.
> Sorry for the wordiness. This was my first bad eBay thing in quite a long while. Like since the days of money orders. Originally
> 
> 
> Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> It's too bad the seller didn't respond to the case. If she had responded, even admitting that she "forgot" to ship, you might have been willing to wait before escalating.
> 
> At this point, my suggestion is to see what you receive and if you do receive the correct item and it's as described, I would repay her.
> 
> I would also suggest updating the feedback, possibly even revising to neutral with a comment along the lines of "item finally received x-days after payment, still w/o contact from seller."
> 
> Do *not* mention refund, dispute, claim or any other terminology that might get the comment removed.
> 
> 
> If you check your payment records (and email), it should show the email addy that the payment went to. That would be her PP address and if you don't hear back, I'd just send the money to that address.
> 
> There's a chance that once naru'ed, she might not be able to access and respond to ebay messages so I'd also send the same message directly to her email.


 
Ah,thank you so much! I did just as you said and found it. My Paypal is a hotmail address that I rarely look at.


----------



## leeannafatovic

noshoepolish said:


> You cannot make an offer on an active auction. You can not make an offer on a listing with Buy It Now but no Best Offer option.
> 
> Sellers don't really care why you aren't bidding on an auction.
> 
> BIN remains on an auction, usually until the biudding is about halfway between the starting bid and BIN price. Sometimes this varies depending on the catefory.


Can you sell bags on this forum anywhere?


----------



## BeenBurned

leeannafatovic said:


> Can you sell bags on this forum anywhere?


No.

ETA: Here's the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=48&a=8

And the pertinent part: 

Buying/Selling on tPF

Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted. Threads of WTS or WTB nature will be locked or deleted.
Soliciting your items for sale or desire to buy via Private Messages is prohibited.
Linking your own auctions is not permitted, in posts, signatures or otherwise. This includes eBay, Bonanzle, eCrater, iOffer and other auction-type sites.
Offering to obtain goods for others or requesting for others to buy goods for you is not permitted.


----------



## jailnurse93

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *jailnurse93*
> 
> I recently had an eBay case for an item not received. Throughout the entire time, the seller never replied back to me--zero communication. Shortly after I escalated the case, I noticed that the seller uploaded tracking numbers. I thought maybe they just printed out a label, I have no clue, this person had dropped off the planet for all I had known prior to that tracking number. eBay closed the case within hours in my favor and my Paypal account was refunded. I left the seller negative FB. Now a day or so has gone by and this package has been scanned and it's moving; out for delivery today. My questions are these: Why would a seller ship after refunding a buyer? When it arrives, if it is what I ordered and not a box of rocks or a bomb or something, do I just Paypal her the money or does she request thru eBay or send me an invoice or what? As I said, she's not big on communication. What if it is a box of rocks and she tries to seek payment from me?
> I mean, if it is what I ordered, I actually still want the item.
> Sorry for the wordiness. This was my first bad eBay thing in quite a long while. Like since the days of money orders. Originally
> 
> 
> Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> It's too bad the seller didn't respond to the case. If she had responded, even admitting that she "forgot" to ship, you might have been willing to wait before escalating.
> 
> At this point, my suggestion is to see what you receive and if you do receive the correct item and it's as described, I would repay her.
> 
> I would also suggest updating the feedback, possibly even revising to neutral with a comment along the lines of "item finally received x-days after payment, still w/o contact from seller."
> 
> Do *not* mention refund, dispute, claim or any other terminology that might get the comment removed.
> 
> 
> If you check your payment records (and email), it should show the email addy that the payment went to. That would be her PP address and if you don't hear back, I'd just send the money to that address.
> 
> There's a chance that once naru'ed, she might not be able to access and respond to ebay messages so I'd also send the same message directly to her email.


 
My seller had not replied to me by this am so I did Paypal her the money; using the address I found in the email.  It looks like all went through fine.  I sent a message with the item number also, just in case she has several seller accounts.  

Now.....when I've tried to revise the FB, it states that I'm not permitted to do so for this transaction unless the seller sends me a "Feedback Revision Request".....

Thanks, BeenBurned, for all of your guidence throughout my little drama here.  I'm so grateful for all the info and knowledge that I've been reading here for the past year+ ---it truly has helped me so much while buying on ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

jailnurse93 said:


> My seller had not replied to me by this am so I did Paypal her the money; using the address I found in the email.  It looks like all went through fine.  I sent a message with the item number also, just in case she has several seller accounts.
> 
> Now.....when I've tried to revise the FB, it states that I'm not permitted to do so for this transaction unless the seller sends me a "Feedback Revision Request".....
> 
> Thanks, BeenBurned, for all of your guidence throughout my little drama here.  I'm so grateful for all the info and knowledge that I've been reading here for the past year+ ---it truly has helped me so much while buying on ebay.


You've done all you can do and if the seller isn't responding, that's her problem. I'm really surprised that you can't upgrade feedback. That's a newish change.

What you can do is follow up to your own feedback left. 

Go to your own feedback page and click the "feedback left for others" tab.
Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on Follow up to Feedback left. You'll be able to add a comment "item finally arrived & as described"


----------



## jailnurse93

BeenBurned said:


> You've done all you can do and if the seller isn't responding, that's her problem. I'm really surprised that you can't upgrade feedback. That's a newish change.
> 
> What you can do is follow up to your own feedback left.
> 
> Go to your own feedback page and click the "feedback left for others" tab.
> Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on Follow up to Feedback left. You'll be able to add a comment "item finally arrived & as described"


 

Ah, thank you.  I will do that.  The options that I never knew that existed on ebay--oh so many!  

Maybe FB can't be upgraded because everything is listed as private with this seller?  Do you think that is a possibility?   Private, private, private. Private bidders/buyers and items but the listing wasn't private.  I'm the only buyer who does not appear to be "private", along with some sellers that she has bought from.    I never knew the purchasing of a coffee mugs to be such a covert operation.  There's nothing offensive about them, they're just regular mugs.


----------



## skislope15

Just wondering if anyone else is seeing this on eBay, I think it's a new way that sellers are trying to recoup there fees or in my case the seller is probably trying to get me to accidentally cancel my transaction so I can't leave them negative feedback.
 I bought a sweater online at Xmas and when it arrived it had a huge run in the front of it, I couldn't decide If it sold to
Me this way or if happened during shipping maybe, anyways I emailed the seller to let them know about the run but I had decided not to open a case
Or leave fb. Fast forward to this morning I got this From the seller along with a cancellation request. He is in essence advising me to do the opposite of what I should do...
hi, I'm so glad you got this sweater (DeliveredDec-20-13, 12:15 PM)

so sorry we had just sent a wrong notice to you. Please ignore the run out of stock request we had mistakenly sent out, we thought it was someone that won a pair of shoes from us with a similar ebay ID.
There is no action required of you ,The run out of stock notice was meant for another auction, we had indeed shipped with a tracking and you had received it. please Click Agree to cancel or simply ignore the notice . Otherwise by ignoring it will disappear after 7 days
Your paypal payment is linked to the ebay auctions and your paypal payment receipt is there as proof of payment. it's a wrong notice meant for another auction.
please drop me a note if you have any questions. thanks much

I was initially not going to leave fb but now I'm leaning towards the neg because this seller is obviously shady. Any thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is seeing this on eBay, I think it's a new way that sellers are trying to recoup there fees or in my case the seller is probably trying to get me to accidentally cancel my transaction so I can't leave them negative feedback.
> I bought a sweater online at Xmas and when it arrived it had a huge run in the front of it, I couldn't decide If it sold to
> Me this way or if happened during shipping maybe, anyways I emailed the seller to let them know about the run but I had decided not to open a case
> Or leave fb. Fast forward to this morning I got this From the seller along with a cancellation request. He is in essence advising me to do the opposite of what I should do...
> hi, I'm so glad you got this sweater (DeliveredDec-20-13, 12:15 PM)
> 
> so sorry we had just sent a wrong notice to you. Please ignore the run out of stock request we had mistakenly sent out, we thought it was someone that won a pair of shoes from us with a similar ebay ID.
> There is no action required of you ,The run out of stock notice was meant for another auction, we had indeed shipped with a tracking and you had received it. please Click Agree to cancel or simply ignore the notice . Otherwise by ignoring it will disappear after 7 days
> Your paypal payment is linked to the ebay auctions and your paypal payment receipt is there as proof of payment. it's a wrong notice meant for another auction.
> *please drop me a note if you have any questions*. thanks much
> 
> I was initially not going to leave fb but now I'm leaning towards the neg because this seller is obviously shady. Any thoughts?


IMO, this seller knows exactly what she's doing and is cheating. There's no way I'd cancel but I wouldn't ignore it either because that way, the cheating seller will close it and get the FVF credit anyway.

I would also follow up on her suggestion to drop me a note and would give her a piece of my mind.

If the seller wants a cancellation, let her refund the payment you made.


----------



## uadjit

skislope15 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is seeing this on eBay, I think it's a new way that sellers are trying to recoup there fees or in my case the seller is probably trying to get me to accidentally cancel my transaction so I can't leave them negative feedback.
> I bought a sweater online at Xmas and when it arrived it had a huge run in the front of it, I couldn't decide If it sold to
> Me this way or if happened during shipping maybe, anyways I emailed the seller to let them know about the run but I had decided not to open a case
> Or leave fb. Fast forward to this morning I got this From the seller along with a cancellation request. He is in essence advising me to do the opposite of what I should do...
> hi, I'm so glad you got this sweater (DeliveredDec-20-13, 12:15 PM)
> 
> so sorry we had just sent a wrong notice to you. Please ignore the run out of stock request we had mistakenly sent out, we thought it was someone that won a pair of shoes from us with a similar ebay ID.
> There is no action required of you ,The run out of stock notice was meant for another auction, we had indeed shipped with a tracking and you had received it. please Click Agree to cancel or simply ignore the notice . Otherwise by ignoring it will disappear after 7 days
> Your paypal payment is linked to the ebay auctions and your paypal payment receipt is there as proof of payment. it's a wrong notice meant for another auction.
> please drop me a note if you have any questions. thanks much
> 
> I was initially not going to leave fb but now I'm leaning towards the neg because this seller is obviously shady. Any thoughts?



It sounds to me like the seller didn't read/understand your message and/or the reply was an automated blurb because your email was referring to a "run" in your sweater and the reply was about a "run out of stock" notice. I don't think they understood or responded to your issue at all. I'd try one more email and if you don't get a clear answer then open an eBay dispute.


----------



## skislope15

No I explained to them very clearly that there was a pull in the knit that made a line appear across the sweater it was right in the front and basically ruined it to wear. It was at Xmas time though and it wasn't worth the hassle of returning it or opening a case. In the end I ended up donating it to goodwill. I mailed the seller and told them that while I appreciated them telling me to do the opposite of what I should do I didn't feel like giving my right up to leave feedback either. I also cautioned them that because my buying account only has 36 feedback on it it doesn't mean anything on it and I'm very well versed at how eBay works.

Seller responded that they were worried I would ruin there 100% feedback so they knew exactly what they were doing and have earned the neutral I'm about to leave. I guess the seller figured I was a genuine new buyer and didn't take into account that I may have other accounts 




uadjit said:


> It sounds to me like the seller didn't read/understand your message and/or the reply was an automated blurb because your email was referring to a "run" in your sweater and the reply was about a "run out of stock" notice. I don't think they understood or responded to your issue at all. I'd try one more email and if you don't get a clear answer then open an eBay dispute.


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> No I explained to them very clearly that there was a pull in the knit that made a line appear across the sweater it was right in the front and basically ruined it to wear. It was at Xmas time though and it wasn't worth the hassle of returning it or opening a case. In the end I ended up donating it to goodwill. I mailed the seller and told them that while I appreciated them telling me to do the opposite of what I should do I didn't feel like giving my right up to leave feedback either. I also cautioned them that because my buying account only has 36 feedback on it it doesn't mean anything on it and I'm very well versed at how eBay works.
> 
> Seller responded that they were worried I would ruin there 100% feedback so they knew exactly what they were doing and have earned the neutral I'm about to leave. I guess the seller figured I was a genuine new buyer and didn't take into account that I may have other accounts


Just so you know, agreeing to a mutual wouldn't have changed your ability to leave feedback for the seller. It's only when you haven't paid that you can't leave feedback.


----------



## skislope15

BeenBurned said:


> Just so you know, agreeing to a mutual wouldn't have changed your ability to leave feedback for the seller. It's only when you haven't paid that you can't leave feedback.



Thanks! I thought that I had read that that was one of the new changes on eBay, I guess they'll probably change that next too.


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> Thanks! I thought that I had read that that was one of the new changes on eBay, I guess they'll probably change that next too.


Ugh! You mean there's been a change? I hope not!


----------



## uadjit

skislope15 said:


> No I explained to them very clearly that there was a pull in the knit that made a line appear across the sweater it was right in the front and basically ruined it to wear. It was at Xmas time though and it wasn't worth the hassle of returning it or opening a case. In the end I ended up donating it to goodwill. I mailed the seller and told them that while I appreciated them telling me to do the opposite of what I should do I didn't feel like giving my right up to leave feedback either. I also cautioned them that because my buying account only has 36 feedback on it it doesn't mean anything on it and I'm very well versed at how eBay works.
> 
> Seller responded that they were worried I would ruin there 100% feedback so they knew exactly what they were doing and have earned the neutral I'm about to leave. I guess the seller figured I was a genuine new buyer and didn't take into account that I may have other accounts


You can explain as carefully as you want but that doesn't mean they read it thoroughly if at all. If they're high volume or international they may have pre-written blurbs for responses to common questions and they accidentally sent you the wrong one.

Did they refund you for the sweater? Because the only reason for a seller to send you a cancellation notice at this stage in the game would be if they refunded you for the item and wanted to recover their FVFs. As BB points out, once you've paid you can leave fb even if the transaction is cancelled. Otherwise it was probably just an error on their part.


----------



## jmcadon

I am trying to purchase a pair of shoes off ebay.  The seller accepted my offer but when I try to pay using paypal I get a message that the seller does not have her account set up for payments.  I advised her of the problem and she has tried to "fix" it but I keep getting this message when I try to pay.  She called paypal and they told her to just send me an invoice which she says the agent helped her with emailed her a copy. Now she wants my email address so she can send me the invoice. Would Paypal do this?  Advise her to sell outside of ebay?  She is not new to ebay but has only bought items, never sold anything.  I think I am protected by Paypal if making this kind of payment, tho.


----------



## threadbender

jmcadon said:


> I am trying to purchase a pair of shoes off ebay.  The seller accepted my offer but when I try to pay using paypal I get a message that the seller does not have her account set up for payments.  I advised her of the problem and she has tried to "fix" it but I keep getting this message when I try to pay.  She called paypal and they told her to just send me an invoice which she says the agent helped her with emailed her a copy. Now she wants my email address so she can send me the invoice. Would Paypal do this?  Advise her to sell outside of ebay?  She is not new to ebay but has only bought items, never sold anything.  I think I am protected by Paypal if making this kind of payment, tho.



I have heard of sellers doing the invoice thru Paypal due to various events. You can always call EBay to confirm everything is fine. I imagine the invoice references the listing number. Did the listing show as sold in "My EBay"?


----------



## BeenBurned

jmcadon said:


> I am trying to purchase a pair of shoes off ebay.  The seller accepted my offer but when I try to pay using paypal I get a message that the seller does not have her account set up for payments.  I advised her of the problem and she has tried to "fix" it but I keep getting this message when I try to pay.  She called paypal and they told her to just send me an invoice which she says the agent helped her with emailed her a copy. Now she wants my email address so she can send me the invoice. Would Paypal do this?  Advise her to sell outside of ebay?  She is not new to ebay but has only bought items, never sold anything.  I think I am protected by Paypal if making this kind of payment, tho.





carlpsmom said:


> I have heard of sellers doing the invoice thru Paypal due to various events. You can always call EBay to confirm everything is fine. I imagine the invoice references the listing number. Did the listing show as sold in "My EBay"?


Make sure that the money request you receive states that it's for goods. If she categorizes it as "services," you'll lose buyer protection.

And in fact, when sending a money request, it'll ask her whether it's an ebay purchase. When she acknowledges that it is, it'll ask for the item number. 

That way, you'll be fine.


----------



## jmcadon

carlpsmom said:


> I have heard of sellers doing the invoice thru Paypal due to various events. You can always call EBay to confirm everything is fine. I imagine the invoice references the listing number. Did the listing show as sold in "My EBay"?


Yes it did.  It is also in my purchases.


----------



## jmcadon

BeenBurned said:


> Make sure that the money request you receive states that it's for goods. If she categorizes it as "services," you'll lose buyer protection.
> 
> And in fact, when sending a money request, it'll ask her whether it's an ebay purchase. When she acknowledges that it is, it'll ask for the item number.
> 
> That way, you'll be fine.


Thanks for the info


----------



## BeatriceP

Hi! Could you please help me with this problem - I have sold a Chanel blazer, sent it on the 17th of december to France (I am located in Europe) with tracking. The tracking shows it left my country on the 19th and after that there is no sign of it. Buyer claims he didn't recieve it, I try to track the item with La Poste( I suppose this is the regular post service for France) and the tracking displays no information when I enter the code, the tracking from my country shows no information after the package left my country. Buyer messages me and tells me he will open a case to cover his money, will this mean I will have to return the price of the blazer to him even though I shipped it and have proof of postage? What should I do? Thank you !

Later edit: The same day I have sent the package, I sent some stuff back to ASOS (in the UK), they reached the destination in one week, but to France (which is closer), the item didn't reach the destination in one month? I just don't know what to think.


----------



## onmymind24seven

anyone have experience with shipping international, please help. who's is the best carrier to use when shipping international? its regarding an ebay transaction so i need proof of shipping which include signature confirmation. TIA!!


----------



## pittcat

As a seller, will you generally take a loss on shipping or charge the exact amount? For example, I plugged information into the usps website and got a quote of $22.60 online price for priority large flat rate box (I'm not even sure that will be big enough) from PA to CA (assumed largest shipping distance) with insurance and signature confirmation.  I'm not sure I want to charge this much because it might deter buyers, similar listings have shown $10-$17 and even free shipping. Any thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

pittcat said:


> As a seller, will you generally take a loss on shipping or charge the exact amount? For example, I plugged information into the usps website and got a quote of $22.60 online price for priority large flat rate box (I'm not even sure that will be big enough) from PA to CA (assumed largest shipping distance) with insurance and signature confirmation.  I'm not sure I want to charge this much because it might deter buyers, similar listings have shown $10-$17 and even free shipping. Any thoughts?


Because high shipping charges will sometimes scare buyers away, many sellers will up their price of the item (to cover the additional shipping), charge lower-than-cost shipping  and subsidize the cost.


----------



## jxwilliams

jxwilliams said:


> What to do?  Thoughts/input please.
> 
> On 01/01/14, I purchased a LV bag on Bonanza for a girlfriend.  Seller immediately stated she created the shipping label (via Paypal) but wouldn't ship it until the evening of 01/02/14.  I received an email from her via Bonanza saying that it shipped.  I cannot track it using the tracking numbers provided.  I have emailed her twice asking her to double check the numbers with no response from her.  She has not logged into Bonz since 01/02.  I have a bad feeling about this.  At what point do I file a claim with Paypal?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Just an update--I have not received any communication from the seller nor have I received the bag.  A few days ago, another buyer left feedback on Bonz stating that the seller was a scammer and never received a LV bag from the seller.  I filed and escalated the case in Paypal.  The seller uploaded the same invalid info to Paypal with no other comment.  Still waiting on Paypal to make their determination.  Bummed!!


----------



## pittcat

BeenBurned said:


> Because high shipping charges will sometimes scare buyers away, many sellers will up their price of the item (to cover the additional shipping), charge lower-than-cost shipping and subsidize the cost.


Thanks for the feedback.  I'm just trying to get back into this and it seems with these types of products (higher risk, need authentication, etc.) there is a lot more to consider!  Of course I don't want to be too greedy, but I don't want to miss out on a chance to increase profit, either. I guess that just comes with experience and knowing the market.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *jxwilliams* 

                              What to do?  Thoughts/input please.  

On 01/01/14, I purchased a LV bag on Bonanza for a girlfriend.  Seller  immediately stated she created the shipping label (via Paypal) but  wouldn't ship it until the evening of 01/02/14.  I received an email  from her via Bonanza saying that it shipped.  I cannot track it using  the tracking numbers provided.  I have emailed her twice asking her to  double check the numbers with no response from her.  She has not logged  into Bonz since 01/02.  I have a bad feeling about this.  At what point  do I file a claim with Paypal?

Thanks in advance!!



jxwilliams said:


> Just an update--I have not received any communication from the seller nor have I received the bag.  A few days ago, another buyer left feedback on Bonz stating that the seller was a scammer and never received a LV bag from the seller.  I filed and escalated the case in Paypal.  The seller uploaded the same invalid info to Paypal with no other comment.  Still waiting on Paypal to make their determination.  Bummed!!


I assume you filed INR through PP, right? Whether it's a legit tracking number or invalid one, if there's no "delivered" time, date and zip code, you will win the dispute and get a refund.

I also suggest updating their support team about the seller and her history. Send to support@bonanza.com and also to mark@bonanza.com

Before contacting Bonz, you might consider leaving feedback because if they suspend her, you won't be able to do so after.


----------



## jxwilliams

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *jxwilliams*
> 
> What to do?  Thoughts/input please.
> 
> On 01/01/14, I purchased a LV bag on Bonanza for a girlfriend.  Seller  immediately stated she created the shipping label (via Paypal) but  wouldn't ship it until the evening of 01/02/14.  I received an email  from her via Bonanza saying that it shipped.  I cannot track it using  the tracking numbers provided.  I have emailed her twice asking her to  double check the numbers with no response from her.  She has not logged  into Bonz since 01/02.  I have a bad feeling about this.  At what point  do I file a claim with Paypal?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> I assume you filed INR through PP, right? Whether it's a legit tracking number or invalid one, if there's no "delivered" time, date and zip code, you will win the dispute and get a refund.
> 
> I also suggest updating their support team about the seller and her history. Send to support@bonanza.com and also to mark@bonanza.com
> 
> Before contacting Bonz, you might consider leaving feedback because if they suspend her, you won't be able to do so after.




Excellent points, I will notify Bonz ASAP.  I guess I was just holding out hope that the bag would come...


----------



## beekmanhill

BeenBurned said:


> Because high shipping charges will sometimes scare buyers away, many sellers will up their price of the item (to cover the additional shipping), charge lower-than-cost shipping  and subsidize the cost.


That's what I've been doing lately.


----------



## Black Elite

Does anyone know where Canada Post parcels are held in the US? I bought something on eBay and the tracking says "notice left indicating where to pick up parcel." There was no notice when I got home, and it isn't at the post office. Not sure what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## pittcat

I listed an item and chose the "automatically relist up to three times" option, but I'm thinking if it doesn't sell this time I would change the price before I relist.  Is the best way to not auto relist and manually relist and change the price or let it auto relist and then edit the listing?  I thought there might be some penalties for editing a listing, so I'm not sure which option would be better.  Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## anasa

Okay, I know this is a newbie question that's been asked a million times ... but i just made my first sale and I don't want to do anything wrong! What is the best way to ship my Louboutin heels (within the US). They're in a normal sized box so I might be able to get them into the medium flat rate box, but I have to check at the post office. They are $300+ so I know I should get signature confirmation and insurance for the full  amount. But am I missing anything else? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

anasa said:


> Okay, I know this is a newbie question that's been asked a million times ... but i just made my first sale and I don't want to do anything wrong! What is the best way to ship my Louboutin heels (within the US). They're in a normal sized box so I might be able to get them into the medium flat rate box, but I have to check at the post office. They are $300+ so I know I should get signature confirmation and insurance for the full  amount. But am I missing anything else? Thanks!


You can probably ship them in either the priority shoe box (by weight) or any other cardboard box cheaper than the flat rate price. 

When printing your shipping label, there's a box to check for signature confirmation. You must have s.c. for any item where the total payment is $250+. 

You can also add insurance if you'd like but that's not required for seller protection.


----------



## jxwilliams

jxwilliams said:


> Just an update--I have not received any communication from the seller nor have I received the bag.  A few days ago, another buyer left feedback on Bonz stating that the seller was a scammer and never received a LV bag from the seller.  I filed and escalated the case in Paypal.  The seller uploaded the same invalid info to Paypal with no other comment.  Still waiting on Paypal to make their determination.  Bummed!!




OMG the seller is listing the Trevi and an Artsy (previously "sold" to me and another buyer) under another user name "jharper78"  BEWARE LADIES!


----------



## BeenBurned

jxwilliams said:


> OMG the seller is listing the Trevi and an Artsy (previously "sold" to me and another buyer) under another user name "jharper78"  BEWARE LADIES!


Send emails to mark@bonanza.com and support@bonanza.com with links to both listings and an explanation/description of what's going on. If you find it helpful, you are welcome to copy and paste the following in your message to Bonz. Be sure to point them to the first seller with the negative (50%) feedback. 

jharper78: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jharper78

dfletcher14: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dfletcher14

*DISCLAIMER: I don't know LV, don't know whether bags are authentic nor whether the receipts are authentic. I'm just pointing out some details I noted.*

Before doing so though, please clarify. 

Are you sure that jharper78 is the same person as dfletcher14? (Now that I've done some research, I have no doubt they're the same person.)

If you compare the listings, not only are the pictures different but the receipts shown in the listings are different.

1. Artsy

Listing from* jharper78* - Receipt shown in listing shows purchase date of April 26, 2013: (Receipt doesn't show what country purchased in) 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Beautiful-Louis-Vuitton-Artsy-MM-100-Authentic/142365753

Listing from* dfletcher14 *- Receipt shown in listing shows purchase date of June 2, 2012: Receipt in US dollars
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mint-Condition-Louis-Vuitton-Artsy-MM/137672869

2. Trevi 

Listing from *jharper78* - Receipt shown in listing shows purchase date of July (I can't see the rest): (Receipt is cropped to hide country of purchase) 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Louis-Vuitton-Damier-Ebene-Trevi-PM-Handbag-LIKE-NEW-/142125699

Listing from* dfletcher14 *- Receipt shown in listing shows purchase date of August 30, 2012: Receipt in Canadian dollars
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Mint-Condition-Louis-Vuitton-Trevi-w-Receipt/137945377


* Both are from the same part of Florida. 
* *jharper78*'s only 2 feedbacks are from another buyer also from Florida
* Identical generic headphones sold by both members: 
from jharper78 - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Generic-Headphones-For-Sale/141888663
From dfletcher14 - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Generic-Headphones-for-sale-cheap-/137487531


----------



## anasa

Thank you, BB! I was planning on heading to the post office but I might just do it online if that's possible. Should I overestimate the weight just in case my scale and the post office scale are slightly different? I've never printed my own shipping label before. 

I'm hoping insurance isn't too expensive. Even if it's not required for seller protection, I'm worried because of the terrible weather in the East Coast, where I'm shipping to. It's probably not the best time to mail things but oh well. :/



BeenBurned said:


> You can probably ship them in either the priority shoe box (by weight) or any other cardboard box cheaper than the flat rate price.
> 
> When printing your shipping label, there's a box to check for signature confirmation. You must have s.c. for any item where the total payment is $250+.
> 
> You can also add insurance if you'd like but that's not required for seller protection.


----------



## BeenBurned

anasa said:


> Thank you, BB! I was planning on heading to the post office but I might just do it online if that's possible. Should I overestimate the weight just in case my scale and the post office scale are slightly different? I've never printed my own shipping label before.
> 
> I'm hoping insurance isn't too expensive. Even if it's not required for seller protection, I'm worried because of the terrible weather in the East Coast, where I'm shipping to. It's probably not the best time to mail things but oh well. :/


My guess is that they're probably around 3 lbs but someone who sells CL shoes might be able to give a more educated guess.

Several years ago, I bought a digital kitchen scale at Bed, Bath and Beyond for about $15 and it's one of the best investments I've made. It weighs up to 7 lbs and is perfect to the oz. It's saved me hundreds of trips to the post office as well as probably saved hundreds of dollars since I don't have to over-estimate weights to be safe. 

For the occasional sale, it's probably not that big a deal to either overestimate or run to the post office to have the package weighed. Then you can go home, print the label and send it on its way.


----------



## anasa

Thank you BB! My sister has one of those scales so I think I can borrow it from her. 



BeenBurned said:


> My guess is that they're probably around 3 lbs but someone who sells CL shoes might be able to give a more educated guess.
> 
> Several years ago, I bought a digital kitchen scale at Bed, Bath and Beyond for about $15 and it's one of the best investments I've made. It weighs up to 7 lbs and is perfect to the oz. It's saved me hundreds of trips to the post office as well as probably saved hundreds of dollars since I don't have to over-estimate weights to be safe.
> 
> For the occasional sale, it's probably not that big a deal to either overestimate or run to the post office to have the package weighed. Then you can go home, print the label and send it on its way.


----------



## becca55

I guess I have a rant kinda question !! Quick history-- I decided to downsize my huge collection of pandora beads through ebay. I had this buyer that bought from me every time I listed. She was very nice, sent chatty notes, etc. She would ask to return things( as in not "the right shade of blue") etc. I always allowed her returns as she was such a good customer and also exchanged some . She continued to be extremely nice. About 10 weeks ago, she bought a lot of things, purchase was about 400.00. ( she thanked me and said they were Christmas gifts). WELL-- lo and behold all of a sudden she files a CHARGEBACK through paypal saying the items weren't as described!!! The money was immediately deducted from my account. I asked for my items to be returned, but didn't get them. So --- she got 400.00 worth of beads plus her money back. Paypal told me they are fighting it? LOL  Now last week paypal took an additional 80.00 out of my acct. for fighting the cc company! Has anyone ever heard of that???? I called them and got nowhere! I am out over 500.00 on this deal!! What a scammer! How do you avoid charge backs ???? I was completely caught unaware !!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

becca55 said:


> I guess I have a rant kinda question !! Quick history-- I decided to downsize my huge collection of pandora beads through ebay. I had this buyer that bought from me every time I listed. She was very nice, sent chatty notes, etc. She would ask to return things( as in not "the right shade of blue") etc. I always allowed her returns as she was such a good customer and also exchanged some . She continued to be extremely nice. About 10 weeks ago, she bought a lot of things, purchase was about 400.00. ( she thanked me and said they were Christmas gifts). WELL-- lo and behold all of a sudden she files a CHARGEBACK through paypal saying the items weren't as described!!! The money was immediately deducted from my account. I asked for my items to be returned, but didn't get them. So --- she got 400.00 worth of beads plus her money back. Paypal told me they are fighting it? LOL  Now last week paypal took an additional 80.00 out of my acct. for fighting the cc company! Has anyone ever heard of that???? I called them and got nowhere! I am out over 500.00 on this deal!! What a scammer! How do you avoid charge backs ???? I was completely caught unaware !!!!!


As I understand, when a dispute is filed, PP put a hold on the funds but they don't take them from you. (Not yet, anyway.)

Since this is (supposedly) a SNAD dispute, respond to the dispute (and in a phone call to PP) that you want the beads returned. 

As for the $80 charge for fighting the dispute, I've never heard of that. What I have heard of is a $10 fee they charge you if you lose a dispute where there was a chargeback. But it sounds like there hasn't been a resolution yet.

At this point, she doesn't have both the beads and the money. The money is on hold pending the outcome. But you can let PP know that if she is to get a refund, she needs to return them.


*ETA*: Just want to add that a chargeback dispute doesn't have PP protection when the dispute is for SNAD. You only have seller protection against INR and unauthorized use chargebacks when you've followed proper protocol.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

On Thursday I received an email from a buyer complaining that there is a rough spot on the bottom of a curved piece of metal on a pair of glasses I sold. 

I've been selling for over 10 years and have only had 1 case opened against me. I triple check things before they get packed up. But in any event I replied back that I personally inspect and ship everything and if they could send me photos of the defect. I don't normally accept returns but to avoid a headache told them that "while I don't accept returns as a courtesy I will and I just ask that they be returned to me with in 3 business days". 

Fast forward to today when I receive another email now complaining of a "squeaking" sound. They ask if cover the cost of return shipping and then of course as I was anticipating what discount will I give them if they decide to keep them. 

So how do I respond. I tend to want to be more blunt but I know that's not always the best way.  

I feel like they were phishing to ask for a discount and I'm not biting. I won't cover the cost of return shipping and am not giving a partial refund. If your not happy just send them back. They were already sold below retail I'm not going to further discount them. 

How do I say that in a nice way...


----------



## BeenBurned

sunnysideup8283 said:


> On Thursday I received an email from a buyer complaining that there is a rough spot on the bottom of a curved piece of metal on a pair of glasses I sold.
> 
> I've been selling for over 10 years and have only had 1 case opened against me. I triple check things before they get packed up. But in any event I replied back that I personally inspect and ship everything and if they could send me photos of the defect. I don't normally accept returns but to avoid a headache told them that "while I don't accept returns as a courtesy I will and I just ask that they be returned to me with in 3 business days".
> 
> Fast forward to today when I receive another email now complaining of a "squeaking" sound. They ask if cover the cost of return shipping and then of course as I was anticipating what discount will I give them if they decide to keep them.
> 
> So how do I respond. I tend to want to be more blunt but I know that's not always the best way.
> 
> I feel like they were phishing to ask for a discount and I'm not biting. I won't cover the cost of return shipping and am not giving a partial refund. If your not happy just send them back. They were already sold below retail I'm not going to further discount them.
> 
> How do I say that in a nice way...


Is today's email for the same pair of glasses that you already told the buyer to return? 

If so, reiterate that she should send them back for a full refund and if you find an error on your part, you'll reimburse her return shipping (of first class or priority mail cost). 

Perhaps you might remind her that ebay policies generally put the return postage costs on the buyer although in the event of your own mistake, although not required by ebay, you're willing to make it right.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BeenBurned said:


> Is today's email for the same pair of glasses that you already told the buyer to return?
> 
> If so, reiterate that she should send them back for a full refund and if you find an error on your part, you'll reimburse her return shipping (of first class or priority mail cost).
> 
> Perhaps you might remind her that ebay policies generally put the return postage costs on the buyer although in the event of your own mistake, although not required by ebay, you're willing to make it right.


Yes, same glasses. 

I failed to mention the buyer is in Australia.


----------



## pinkstars

How do I check my eBay bucks? I had about $20, but now it shows $0.10 (new cycle). What happen to my old eBucks and when is the expiration date for each quarter?


----------



## noshoepolish

pinkstars said:


> How do I check my eBay bucks? I had about $20, but now it shows $0.10 (new cycle). What happen to my old eBucks and when is the expiration date for each quarter?






Last day to use them was the other day.  They are gone.  You get an e-mail telling you when you get the eBay Bucks and when they expire.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So this buyer still hasn't returned my glasses and is mad that I asked them to be sent back within 3 business days. It's already been a week since I initially offered them the option to return. They're saying they won't return them till "sometime next week" 

Where do I go from here?


----------



## seltzer92

what's a nice way to respond to buyers that want to know my reserve price on an expensive item? 

in my ten years on ebay and thousands of transactions i've never once pestered a seller to reveal the reserve price...

should i say, normally i don't reveal reserve prices, it wouldnt be fair to the other bidders?


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> what's a nice way to respond to buyers that want to know my reserve price on an expensive item?
> 
> in my ten years on ebay and thousands of transactions i've never once pestered a seller to reveal the reserve price...
> 
> should i say, normally i don't reveal reserve prices, it wouldnt be fair to the other bidders?


Let me preface this with my statement that I will probably tick off sellers who use reserves. 

If you've read the posts here, you're probably aware that many buyers hate listings with reserves and rather than play games trying to "find" the reserve, they just hit the back button and move on to a seller with a more transparent listing.

IMO, rather than pay a fee for a reserve, sellers should just start the opening bid at the lowest she's willing to accept. That way, buyers know right off the bat whether the item is in their price range and they aren't wasting time playing guessing games.

Sooooooo, if a buyer is interested enough to email you (rather than avoiding your listing and finding another seller), I think you should let them know the reserve. JMHO. 

If you want to turn off more buyers who don't take game-playing as a fun pasttime, you can politely respond that "I prefer not to disclose the reserve. If you're interested in the item, please feel free to bid."


----------



## Belladiva79

Has anyone shipped to an unconfirmed address lately? I read that PayPal now covers unconfirmed address transactions. Is it really safe to do this??


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Let me preface this with my statement that I will probably tick off sellers who use reserves.
> 
> If you've read the posts here, you're probably aware that many buyers hate listings with reserves and rather than play games trying to "find" the reserve, they just hit the back button and move on to a seller with a more transparent listing.
> 
> IMO, rather than pay a fee for a reserve, sellers should just start the opening bid at the lowest she's willing to accept. That way, buyers know right off the bat whether the item is in their price range and they aren't wasting time playing guessing games.
> 
> *Sooooooo, if a buyer is interested enough to email you (rather than avoiding your listing and finding another seller), I think you should let them know the reserve. JMHO.
> *
> If you want to turn off more buyers who don't take game-playing as a fun pasttime, you can politely respond that "I prefer not to disclose the reserve. If you're interested in the item, please feel free to bid."



This!


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> Let me preface this with my statement that I will probably tick off sellers who use reserves.
> 
> If you've read the posts here, you're probably aware that many buyers hate listings with reserves and rather than play games trying to "find" the reserve, they just hit the back button and move on to a seller with a more transparent listing.
> 
> IMO, rather than pay a fee for a reserve, sellers should just start the opening bid at the lowest she's willing to accept. That way, buyers know right off the bat whether the item is in their price range and they aren't wasting time playing guessing games.
> 
> Sooooooo, if a buyer is interested enough to email you (rather than avoiding your listing and finding another seller), I think you should let them know the reserve. JMHO.
> 
> If you want to turn off more buyers who don't take game-playing as a fun pasttime, you can politely respond that "I prefer not to disclose the reserve. If you're interested in the item, please feel free to bid."



I don't often list with a reserve, but when I do I will tell someone what the amount is, if they ask


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> I don't often list with a reserve, but *when I do I will tell someone what the amount is, if they ask *


Yup, that's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hi, is it against the rules for someone to take your pictures and description from you listing? What if you already sold them the shoes, and now they're re-listing it, (for a higher price as well...) but they copied my original listing? Is that allowed? Just wondering, thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hi, is it against the rules for someone to take your pictures and description from you listing? What if you already sold them the shoes, and now they're re-listing it, (for a higher price as well...) but they copied my original listing? Is that allowed? Just wondering, thanks.


No, it's not allowed without your permission, even if they bought the item from you.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BeenBurned said:


> No, it's not allowed without your permission, even if they bought the item from you.



Okay that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## beekmanhill

BeenBurned said:


> No, it's not allowed without your permission, even if they bought the item from you.


In this vein, how does one watermark ones pictures?   I was looking for a function on my iPad and couldn't find one.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## JadaStormy

seltzer92 said:


> what's a nice way to respond to buyers that want to know my reserve price on an expensive item?
> 
> in my ten years on ebay and thousands of transactions i've never once pestered a seller to reveal the reserve price...
> 
> should i say, normally i don't reveal reserve prices, it wouldnt be fair to the other bidders?


I totally agree with BeenBurned. 

Reserve auctions are SO annoying and it's even more annoying when the seller won't reveal the reserve price. What's the big secret? If they are asking, most likely if it's reasonable they will bid up to reach it, it's not like they win once the reserve is hit, there are still other buyers that will drive up the price.

Why not do BIN with best offer, since you have this magical number you don't want to reveal? Price it much higher and then sell it when someone offers that magical number you want. You can even set-up the listing to auto-accept or decline. 

I never got the appeal of doing reserve auctions. Back in the day you didn't have the buy it now or best offer option so then it made sense. I think they should get rid of it, they are trying to be more like Amazon anyway.


----------



## **shoelover**

anyone had any dealings with 
 brandoff_hk                      (626






)                                              

? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321237680350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

They have a chanel bag which i would love, however 1 neg comment is 'fake celine bag'. It's totally put me off. Also serial number in the bag hasn't been shown. SHOULD I AVOID?


----------



## Bratty1919

**shoelover** said:


> anyone had any dealings with
> brandoff_hk                      (626                     pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconPurpleStar_25x25.gif)                                              pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/uk/aboutme-small.gif?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321237680350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> They have a chanel bag which i would love, however 1 neg comment is 'fake celine bag'. It's totally put me off. Also serial number in the bag hasn't been shown. SHOULD I AVOID?




I would post this in the "Authenticate this Chanel" thread


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> Let me preface this with my statement that I will probably tick off sellers who use reserves.
> 
> If you've read the posts here, you're probably aware that many buyers hate listings with reserves and rather than play games trying to "find" the reserve, they just hit the back button and move on to a seller with a more transparent listing.
> 
> IMO, rather than pay a fee for a reserve, sellers should just start the opening bid at the lowest she's willing to accept. That way, buyers know right off the bat whether the item is in their price range and they aren't wasting time playing guessing games.
> 
> Sooooooo, if a buyer is interested enough to email you (rather than avoiding your listing and finding another seller), I think you should let them know the reserve. JMHO.
> 
> If you want to turn off more buyers who don't take game-playing as a fun pasttime, you can politely respond that "I prefer not to disclose the reserve. If you're interested in the item, please feel free to bid."



I am one who passes on reserve auctions. If it is something I really want, I may just bid my max and leave, but usually, I do not bother.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Long story short I offered an international buyer the option to return something they bought...I don't normally take returns. I asked them to return it within 3 business days. It's been over a week and they still haven't mailed it back. 

Where do I go from here? 

How long do I have after an auction ends to cancel and recover my fees. It's been a month since the original sale does the 45 day rule apply to cancelations as well?


----------



## NeneRaw

littlerock said:


> Do you have a quick question that you would like to get answered but do not want to start a whole thread? Here is the new thread to post in! I am hoping that by having a thread such as this it will eliminate the OT posts in some of the other non-related threads.
> 
> Please post your questions here and I'm sure our knowledgeable members will do their best to get you an answer. If a question turns into several pages of discussion/ debate or a whole drawn out situation, I will separate the relevant posts and turn in into it's own thread.
> 
> Let's see how this goes!
> 
> Please note that any 'authenticate this' type posts will be deleted. There is a whole section of appropriate thread for authenticity questions here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> 
> and here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


i must be really dim but I can't find out how to actually get started with my membership. i don't understand how to gain the 10 posts needed as there's no answers to my queery


----------



## BeenBurned

NeneRaw said:


> i must be really dim but I can't find out how to actually get started with my membership. i don't understand how to gain the 10 posts needed as there's no answers to my queery


Find discussions that interest you and click the reply button and add your two cents worth.


----------



## beekmanhill

When selling high end bags, is it smart to get the bag authenticated up front before listing it?  Or should buyer have to do that if there are concerns after the sale.  I'm thinking that perhaps offering a cert of authentication would make the bag more desirable to many people.   Haven't done it yet.


----------



## ToThePoint

Thank you "NeNeRaw" for asking the question - I thought it was me? - I too was having the same issue-not knowing how to get started!  Also, thanks to "BeenBurned" for responding!  Well this is my first post!  Yeh!


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> When selling high end bags, is it smart to get the bag authenticated up front before listing it?  Or should buyer have to do that if there are concerns after the sale.  I'm thinking that perhaps offering a cert of authentication would make the bag more desirable to many people.   Haven't done it yet.


I'll tell what I've done. 

I don't have every item authenticated because I don't think it's necessary but there are some brands and some types of items that tend to draw skepticism and be more commonly disputed by buyers, whether because they know there are a lot of fakes or just because they're unfamiliar with the brand. 

For those items, I pay the fee for the professional (email) evaluation prior to listing. Then I put a statement in my listing(s) that say that the item was professionally authenticated by so-and-so and that a potential buyer can verify by sending the authentication company a link to the listing.

I do NOT recommend posting a picture of the authentication as it would identify you by name and can be copied and used by a dishonest seller to sell a fake. (In fact, there are some discussions here concerning forged authenticity statements.)

IMO, the small investment (of < $10) on the part of the seller adds credibility to your listing. If the buyer still has doubts following a purchase, at that point, they can have it further evaluated.


----------



## beekmanhill

BeenBurned said:


> I'll tell what I've done.
> 
> I don't have every item authenticated because I don't think it's necessary but there are some brands and some types of items that tend to draw skepticism and be more commonly disputed by buyers, whether because they know there are a lot of fakes or just because they're unfamiliar with the brand.
> 
> For those items, I pay the fee for the professional (email) evaluation prior to listing. Then I put a statement in my listing(s) that say that the item was professionally authenticated by so-and-so and that a potential buyer can verify by sending the authentication company a link to the listing.
> 
> I do NOT recommend posting a picture of the authentication as it would identify you by name and can be copied and used by a dishonest seller to sell a fake. (In fact, there are some discussions here concerning forged authenticity statements.)
> 
> IMO, the small investment (of < $10) on the part of the seller adds credibility to your listing. If the buyer still has doubts following a purchase, at that point, they can have it further evaluated.


Thank you for the good advice BeenBurned.  It sounds very reasonable, and I think I'll follow your lead.


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> Thank you for the good advice BeenBurned.  It sounds very reasonable, and I think I'll follow your lead.


----------



## Jahna

I would add to this thread a general rave review about using *digimarc* to put a hidden watermark on images. (I also have a visible one, but that could be photoshopped out).

With the digimarc embedded in the photo though, I can track usage. I have sent, because of this service, a few "cease and desist" memos where people have tried to use my photos without my permission.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jahna said:


> I would add to this thread a general rave review about using *digimarc* to put a hidden watermark on images. (I also have a visible one, but that could be photoshopped out).
> 
> With the digimarc embedded in the photo though, I can track usage. I have sent, because of this service, a few "cease and desist" memos where people have tried to use my photos without my permission.


Is Digimarc an app?   I've been looking for a way to watermark my sales items.


----------



## Jahna

Digimarc is a service you sign up for at:  http://www.digimarc.com/?_kk=digi%20marc&_kt=8d8423b9-346d-406e-8b78-c98a3dadce74&gclid=COL217D2xrwCFQvxOgodmHUAmg

I found it because it is an "option" on Photoshop CS6 (to use it you have to open an account with Digimarc, and then I just select it in Photoshop. It is at the bottom of the "filters" menu.) Digimarc is its own company so there may be other ways to use it. Great service, I think!


----------



## Belladiva79

Hello! I have a question for a friend of mine. Seems like scams are getting worse  she sold a pair of shoes 5 months ago and received an email from the buyer stating that she received the wrong shoe size. The buyer tried to open a case through PayPal but was deferred because it's been so long. The buyer states she is going to file a claim w her Amex. What can my friend do at this pt? It's been 5 months and she doesn't feel comfortable accepting a return after so long.


----------



## uadjit

Belladiva79 said:


> Hello! I have a question for a friend of mine. Seems like scams are getting worse  she sold a pair of shoes 5 months ago and received an email from the buyer stating that she received the wrong shoe size. The buyer tried to open a case through PayPal but was deferred because it's been so long. The buyer states she is going to file a claim w her Amex. What can my friend do at this pt? It's been 5 months and she doesn't feel comfortable accepting a return after so long.




If it was me as long as I knew that the buyer really did get the right size I'd stand my ground and not accept the return. It is likely a bluff .


----------



## Belladiva79

uadjit said:


> If it was me as long as I knew that the buyer really did get the right size I'd stand my ground and not accept the return. It is likely a bluff .




She doesn't want to accept the return because it's been so long. She is scared about the chargeback though. What r the chances PayPal will take the money from her? It's so upsetting how these things are going on. I got screwed a couple of months ago as well, it seems like selling is such a hazard now


----------



## uadjit

Belladiva79 said:


> She doesn't want to accept the return because it's been so long. She is scared about the chargeback though. What r the chances PayPal will take the money from her? It's so upsetting how these things are going on. I got screwed a couple of months ago as well, it seems like selling is such a hazard now



We'll, if she's not bluffing and actually does file a chargeback with Amex the odds are pretty good that she will win. Also, the funds will be tied up until the case is decided one way or the other which can take months.


----------



## BeenBurned

Belladiva79 said:


> Hello! I have a question for a friend of mine. Seems like scams are getting worse  she sold a pair of shoes 5 months ago and received an email from the buyer stating that she received the wrong shoe size. The buyer tried to open a case through PayPal but was deferred because it's been so long. The buyer states she is going to file a claim w her Amex. What can my friend do at this pt? It's been 5 months and she doesn't feel comfortable accepting a return after so long.





Belladiva79 said:


> She doesn't want to accept the return because it's been so long. She is scared about the chargeback though. What r the chances PayPal will take the money from her? It's so upsetting how these things are going on. I got screwed a couple of months ago as well, it seems like selling is such a hazard now


Is this the same friend? Your friend really should join TPF if she has so many problems. Between the two of you, I think you've cornered the shoe-market-scammers! (I'm referring to the damian5580 thread too.)

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/paypal-protection-question-490127.html#post11872283


----------



## beekmanhill

Jahna said:


> Digimarc is a service you sign up for at:  http://www.digimarc.com/?_kk=digi%20marc&_kt=8d8423b9-346d-406e-8b78-c98a3dadce74&gclid=COL217D2xrwCFQvxOgodmHUAmg
> 
> I found it because it is an "option" on Photoshop CS6 (to use it you have to open an account with Digimarc, and then I just select it in Photoshop. It is at the bottom of the "filters" menu.) Digimarc is its own company so there may be other ways to use it. Great service, I think!


Thanks, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Belladiva79

BeenBurned said:


> Is this the same friend? Your friend really should join TPF if she has so many problems. Between the two of you, I think you've cornered the shoe-market-scammers! (I'm referring to the damian5580 thread too.)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/paypal-protection-question-490127.html#post11872283




What do you mean is it the same friend? I had an incident that happened to me a couple of months ago and now she has one that happened to her. Not sure why that's relevant? Why should she join tpf, sorry not sure why that's relevant either.

I see what your referring to, a post back in 2009. That was a friend who purchased something. Is that relevant to my question at all?


----------



## Shimmerpink

Question for eBay sellers, I'm shortly going to list a bag for sale and have all tags and sales receipt. Do sellers normally send the sales receipt to winning bidder/buyer with the bag? The receipt has my name on it which I'm not comfortable about, would it be ok to redact my name?

TIA


----------



## Jahna

Do make a copy for your own records before you do that! &#8230;and don't get out that black pen yet.
Wait for others' opinions.

I have gotten the receipt with an item several times and name and credit card have been blacked out. I would expect that. Come to think of it though, a couple of times I have gotten only a copy of the receipt, from people I trust who resell. I believe they may need it for tax records as they are "in the business".

I'll be interested in the answers to this question.


----------



## BeenBurned

Shimmerpink said:


> Question for eBay sellers, I'm shortly going to list a bag for sale and have all tags and sales receipt. Do sellers normally send the sales receipt to winning bidder/buyer with the bag? The receipt has my name on it which I'm not comfortable about, would it be ok to redact my name?
> 
> TIA


Don't send the original receipt. 

Personally, I don't recommend receipts at all and I don't send them for a few of reasons.
1. Receipts don't prove authenticity. (A genuine receipt can be used to "prove" authenticity of a fake and/or receipts can be faked. There are sites that sell receipts made to order.)
2. Some companies don't want their items resold and if a buyer tried to return an item using your receipt, you might find yourself banned from shopping at that store/outlet.
3. Buyers might get ticked if they find out what a bargain you bought the item at. Although we all know stores, sellers, etc. are in business to make a profit, many ebay buyers get pi$$y if they think you're gouging. 

If you do decide to send a copy of the receipt, redact your name, redact the date of purchase, redact the transaction ID and cash register number, redact the price and if there's a bar code on the receipt, redact part of that (vertically) so it's not scannable. That way, no one can look up the purchase. (In other words, hide anything that can identify you as the original buyer.)


----------



## hilfaw

Hi, everyone. I'm relatively new to buying bags on ebay, and I've seen a few listings now where the seller says something along the lines of, "if you think my item is fake, don't bid." I can't tell what these sellers are hoping to accomplish--is it some kind of reverse psychology? It turns me off completely (maybe because it sounds so defensive?), so I wouldn't bid, even if I got the item authenticated, but does it protect the seller in some way against a case? I'm so interested to see what other people think. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

hilfaw said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm relatively new to buying bags on ebay, and I've seen a few listings now where the seller says something along the lines of, "if you think my item is fake, don't bid." I can't tell what these sellers are hoping to accomplish--is it some kind of reverse psychology? It turns me off completely (maybe because it sounds so defensive?), so I wouldn't bid, even if I got the item authenticated, but does it protect the seller in some way against a case? I'm so interested to see what other people think. Thanks!


I've seen that kind of statement in listings for both authentic and fakes and it's foolish. 

If the item is fake, there's no protection for the seller. And if it's authentic, why even put the statement in there?


----------



## hilfaw

Thanks, BeenBurned! I was hoping you'd weigh in. I'm a long-time lurker, first-time poster over here, and your advice is always so well-considered (and your sleuthing skills are very impressive!). 

I've decided to stay well clear of any listings that use language like this, no matter how great the bargain seems.


----------



## BeenBurned

hilfaw said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned! I was hoping you'd weigh in. I'm a long-time lurker, first-time poster over here, and your advice is always so well-considered (and your sleuthing skills are very impressive!).
> 
> I've decided to stay well clear of any listings that use language like this, no matter how great the bargain seems.


Aw, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## hilfaw

You're welcome.


----------



## pittcat

I have two bags listed for sale for fixed price - one is NWT and the only one on ebay so I priced it on the higher end (~94% retail without tax, last one sold for 75% retail but listing only had stock photo of bag) and one is used and it is priced lower than the other one of it's kind listed (~20% lower).  It's been about 10 days into the listing and I don't have any watchers (I did have one for the NWT, but then it went back to 0 a few days ago) and there are about 35 views.  I'm not in a hurry to sell them, but I'm wondering if maybe I should revise the listings to allow best offer just to gauge interest.  I'm a new seller, so I'm wondering if that plus the prices are scaring buyers off, so I was thinking I would add best offer just to see if the interest is there, but perhaps the prices are the issue.  If I wouldn't get any offers, then I would assume either no one is looking for these bags or they don't want to buy from a new seller, so I would try to sell more and relist them again later.  Any input would be appreciated.  

I know I've seen (just by looking at completed listings) people relisting bags 3 and 4 times until they are sold, which I don't mind doing, I just hate to waste 30 days in between each listing, if there is something I could do to improve.


----------



## uadjit

pittcat said:


> I have two bags listed for sale for fixed price - one is NWT and the only one on ebay so I priced it on the higher end (~94% retail without tax, last one sold for 75% retail but listing only had stock photo of bag) and one is used and it is priced lower than the other one of it's kind listed (~20% lower).  It's been about 10 days into the listing and I don't have any watchers (I did have one for the NWT, but then it went back to 0 a few days ago) and there are about 35 views.  I'm not in a hurry to sell them, but I'm wondering if maybe I should revise the listings to allow best offer just to gauge interest.  I'm a new seller, so I'm wondering if that plus the prices are scaring buyers off, so I was thinking I would add best offer just to see if the interest is there, but perhaps the prices are the issue.  If I wouldn't get any offers, then I would assume either no one is looking for these bags or they don't want to buy from a new seller, so I would try to sell more and relist them again later.  Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> I know I've seen (just by looking at completed listings) people relisting bags 3 and 4 times until they are sold, which I don't mind doing, I just hate to waste 30 days in between each listing, if there is something I could do to improve.



Are these high end bags or bags from a commonly counterfeited brand? If so then the simple fact that you don't have a selling track record might be enough to scare off potential buyers. Not much you can do about that except build a track record by either selling other, less risky items or by offering lower prices.

Oh, and take lots of your own clear photos of the actual bag. Don't use stock photos.


----------



## pittcat

uadjit said:


> Are these high end bags or bags from a commonly counterfeited brand? If so then the simple fact that you don't have a selling track record might be enough to scare off potential buyers. Not much you can do about that except build a track record by either selling other, less risky items or by offering lower prices.
> 
> Oh, and take lots of your own clear photos of the actual bag. Don't use stock photos.


Thank you for the feedback.  I wouldn't say they are high end bags (based on what I've been exposed to on this forum!) - they are leather coach bags (both released for less than two years) - so I guess the brand is commonly counterfeited, but I don't think I've ever seen these exact bags counterfeited.  Yes, you are probably right about needing to build a track record.  I started off selling less risky items and then switched to the bags, but maybe that was a little premature.  I guess I was just hoping the right buyer was out there, because all you need is one right?  Anyway, thanks for the help - hopefully a few more sales will make my items more desirable.  

Do you think it's worth it to add a best offer to the current listings? They still have about 17 days to go.


----------



## shopjulynne

Hi, I sold something to a buyer in January, the shoes were shipped  via USPS priority with tracking number on the next day. Buyer received  them couple days later and left me a positive feedback. However, he opened up a paypal dispute for "unauthorized  charge" last week, the address on paypal account was a confirmed address  and it matched his eBay shipping address. I responded to the dispute by  providing the tracking number, however, it was never updated/marked as  shipped as the last action was
"January 27, 2014 , 11:45 am
   Notice Left (No Authorized Recipient Available)"


I  know USPS tends to do this, they never even bother to update or ask for  signature when an item is delievered when I purchased tracking number  AND a signature confirmation. So, is there anything I can do now to make  sure that Paypal doesn't side with the buyer? Thanks.


----------



## uadjit

pittcat said:


> Thank you for the feedback.  I wouldn't say they are high end bags (based on what I've been exposed to on this forum!) - they are leather coach bags (both released for less than two years) - so I guess the brand is commonly counterfeited, but I don't think I've ever seen these exact bags counterfeited.  Yes, you are probably right about needing to build a track record.  I started off selling less risky items and then switched to the bags, but maybe that was a little premature.  I guess I was just hoping the right buyer was out there, because all you need is one right?  Anyway, thanks for the help - hopefully a few more sales will make my items more desirable.
> 
> Do you think it's worth it to add a best offer to the current listings? They still have about 17 days to go.


Ah. Coach is commonly counterfeited and there are a lot of fakes on eBay so it may be that people are hesistant to buy from you without a good track record.

If you're willing to let them go at a significant discount then adding OBO to the listing is worth a try. I think lowering the actual asking price to your minimum acceptable price would entice more buyers who are on the fence, though.

Good luck!


----------



## uadjit

shopjulynne said:


> Hi, I sold something to a buyer in January, the shoes were shipped  via USPS priority with tracking number on the next day. Buyer received  them couple days later and left me a positive feedback. However, he opened up a paypal dispute for "unauthorized  charge" last week, the address on paypal account was a confirmed address  and it matched his eBay shipping address. I responded to the dispute by  providing the tracking number, however, it was never updated/marked as  shipped as the last action was
> "January 27, 2014 , 11:45 am
> Notice Left (No Authorized Recipient Available)"
> 
> 
> I  know USPS tends to do this, they never even bother to update or ask for  signature when an item is delievered when I purchased tracking number  AND a signature confirmation. So, is there anything I can do now to make  sure that Paypal doesn't side with the buyer? Thanks.


Technically, if the chargeback is for an unauthorized charge (not one for "item not received") PayPal seller protection is supposed to cover you if you can provide only proof of shipment. This is what they say that is:

"What is Proof of Shipment?
Proof of Shipment is online or physical documentation from a shipping company that includes all of the following:

The date the item was shipped.
The recipients address, showing at least the city and state, or city and country, or zip/postal code (or international equivalent). The address information on your shipping receipt must match the address on the Transaction Details page."

The electronic receipt for your shipping label might work. Call PP and ask.

Also, if you haven't yet tracked the shipment on the USPS site directly instead of through eBay I'd try that. For some reason eBay's app doesn't update properly.


----------



## Glamnatic

I recently sold an alexander wang bag on eBay, the seller paid, got a confirmation by PayPal, and I shipped the bag. Now the buyer tells me that the transaction did not worked and that her credit card did not process the payment due that she did not have the funds, even when it was marked as paid both on eBay and PayPal. She told me that she had cancelled the payment made by her credit card on the bank and that she needed to pay again. She asked me to unmark as paid the item so she could pay again, which I did, but the item stills appears as paid, and my funds are pending (as they always do since I'm an international seller) so should I worry? As the bag has already been shipped is she trying to scam me? Please help! Thanks !


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> I recently sold an alexander wang bag on eBay, the seller paid, got a confirmation by PayPal, and I shipped the bag. Now the buyer tells me that the transaction did not worked and that her credit card did not process the payment due that she did not have the funds, even when it was marked as paid both on eBay and PayPal. She told me that she had cancelled the payment made by her credit card on the bank and that she needed to pay again. She asked me to unmark as paid the item so she could pay again, which I did, but the item stills appears as paid, and my funds are pending (as they always do since I'm an international seller) so should I worry? As the bag has already been shipped is she trying to scam me? Please help! Thanks !


I think I'd be worried. It sounds like a chargeback in the making.

Leave the payment info as is because how it's marked really isn't relevant as to whether it really happened or not.

If the PP details show as "eligible" for seller protection and "okay to ship," and if $250+, you have s.c., you're protected for unauthorized use and INR.


----------



## Glamnatic

BeenBurned said:


> I think I'd be worried. It sounds like a chargeback in the making.
> 
> Leave the payment info as is because how it's marked really isn't relevant as to whether it really happened or not.
> 
> If the PP details show as "eligible" for seller protection and "okay to ship," and if $250+, you have s.c., you're protected for unauthorized use and INR.




What is SC and INR? Thanks for your help I got the mail to ok to ship and it's eligible for seller protection, the total transaction is for 400 usd. I asked her to pay me directly by PayPal but she insisted on paying by eBay, that's why I had to unmark the payment. I'm really starting to get worried


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> What is SC and INR? Thanks for your help I got the mail to ok to ship and it's eligible for seller protection, the total transaction is for 400 usd. I asked her to pay me directly by PayPal but she insisted on paying by eBay, that's why I had to unmark the payment. I'm really starting to get worried


S.C. = signature confirmation. It's required for Paypal protection on payments totalling $250 or more.

INR = item not received. If total payment is at pricepoint requiring signature ($250+), s.c. must have been used (online viewable signature) with tracking. Without a signature, buyer can claim non-receipt even if tracking shows delivery.

As long as you shipped to the address on the PP payment page, "eligible" is shown for seller protection and you used s.c. for $400 item, you're protected against both INR claims as well as unauthorized c.c (credit card) use.


----------



## Glamnatic

BeenBurned said:


> S.C. = signature confirmation. It's required for Paypal protection on payments totalling $250 or more.
> 
> INR = item not received. If total payment is at pricepoint requiring signature ($250+), s.c. must have been used (online viewable signature) with tracking. Without a signature, buyer can claim non-receipt even if tracking shows delivery.
> 
> As long as you shipped to the address on the PP payment page, "eligible" is shown for seller protection and you used s.c. for $400 item, you're protected against both INR claims as well as unauthorized c.c (credit card) use.




I used EMS to ship has full tracking im not sure if it requires signature! Hope this works out ok ! It's express shipping so she should be getting the bag next week!


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> I used EMS to ship has full tracking im not sure if it requires signature! Hope this works out ok ! It's express shipping so she should be getting the bag next week!


Good luck.


----------



## Glamnatic

BeenBurned said:


> Good luck.




The seller just sent me the money by paypal! I'm so happy! She sounded sincere, but all the problems sound too wired for me, so I didn't want to risk anything, thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> The seller just sent me the money by paypal! I'm so happy! She sounded sincere, but all the problems sound too wired for me, so I didn't want to risk anything, thanks for your help!


I'm glad it seems to have worked out.


----------



## chinkee21

Hey guys, not sure whether to start a new thread or to post this here,&#12288;I&#65352;&#65345;&#65366;&#65349;&#12288;&#65346;&#65349;&#65349;&#65358;&#12288;&#65345;&#65358;&#12288;&#65349;&#65346;&#65345;&#65369;&#12288;&#65363;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;&#65349;&#65362;&#12288;&#65350;&#65359;&#65362;&#12288;&#65357;&#65345;&#65358;&#65369;&#12288;&#65369;&#65349;&#65345;&#65362;&#65363;&#12288;&#65358;&#65359;&#65367; &#12288;&#65346;&#65365;&#65364;&#12288;&#65363;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;&#12288;&#65359;&#65358;&#12288;&#65345;&#12288;&#65345;&#65358;&#65348;&#12288;&#65359;&#65350;&#65350;&#65292;&#12288;&#65321;&#12288;&#65362;&#65349;&#65347;&#65349;&#65358;&#65364;&#65356;&#65369;&#12288;&#65363;&#65364;&#65345;&#65362;&#65364;&#65349;&#65348;&#12288;&#65363;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;&#65353;&#65358;&#65351; &#12288;&#65345;&#65351;&#65345;&#65353;&#65358;&#12288;&#65345;&#65358;&#65348;&#12288;&#65358;&#65359;&#65367;&#12288;&#65359;&#65358;&#65356;&#65369;&#12288;&#65350;&#65359;&#65365;&#65358;&#65348;&#12288;&#65359;&#65365;&#65364;&#12288;&#65321;have been restricted from selling more items! What is this!?? I tried searching on the site where I&#12288;&#65347;&#65345;&#65358;&#12288;&#65349;&#65357;&#65345;&#65353;&#65356;&#12288;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#65357;&#12290;&#12288;

&#65321;&#12288;&#65348;&#65359;&#12288;&#65358;&#65359;&#65364;&#12288;&#65349;&#65366;&#65349;&#65358;&#12288;&#65355;&#65358;&#65359;&#65367;&#12288;&#65367;&#65352;&#65349;re&#12288;&#65321;&#12288;&#65347;&#65345;&#65358;&#12288;&#65350;&#65353;&#65358;&#65348;&#12288;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#12288;&#65356;&#65353;&#65358;&#65355;&#12288;&#65364;&#65359;&#12288;&#65349;&#65357; &#65345;&#65353;&#65356;&#65281;&#12288;All I see is the Call Us, but I am from outside USA, anybody can help? So frustrated ovedr this!


----------



## BeenBurned

chinkee21 said:


> Hey guys, not sure whether to start a new thread or to post this here,&#12288;I&#65352;&#65345;&#65366;&#65349;&#12288;&#65346;&#65349;&#65349;&#65358;&#12288;&#65345;&#65358;&#12288;&#65349;&#65346;&#65345;&#65369;&#12288;&#65363;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;&#65349;&#65362;&#12288;&#65350;&#65359;&#65362;&#12288;&#65357;&#65345;&#65358;&#65369;&#12288;&#65369;&#65349;&#65345;&#65362;&#65363;&#12288;&#65358;&#65359;&#65367; &#12288;&#65346;&#65365;&#65364;&#12288;&#65363;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;&#12288;&#65359;&#65358;&#12288;&#65345;&#12288;&#65345;&#65358;&#65348;&#12288;&#65359;&#65350;&#65350;&#65292;&#12288;&#65321;&#12288;&#65362;&#65349;&#65347;&#65349;&#65358;&#65364;&#65356;&#65369;&#12288;&#65363;&#65364;&#65345;&#65362;&#65364;&#65349;&#65348;&#12288;&#65363;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;&#65353;&#65358;&#65351; &#12288;&#65345;&#65351;&#65345;&#65353;&#65358;&#12288;&#65345;&#65358;&#65348;&#12288;&#65358;&#65359;&#65367;&#12288;&#65359;&#65358;&#65356;&#65369;&#12288;&#65350;&#65359;&#65365;&#65358;&#65348;&#12288;&#65359;&#65365;&#65364;&#12288;&#65321;have been restricted from selling more items! What is this!?? I tried searching on the site where I&#12288;&#65347;&#65345;&#65358;&#12288;&#65349;&#65357;&#65345;&#65353;&#65356;&#12288;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#65357;&#12290;&#12288;
> 
> &#65321;&#12288;&#65348;&#65359;&#12288;&#65358;&#65359;&#65364;&#12288;&#65349;&#65366;&#65349;&#65358;&#12288;&#65355;&#65358;&#65359;&#65367;&#12288;&#65367;&#65352;&#65349;re&#12288;&#65321;&#12288;&#65347;&#65345;&#65358;&#12288;&#65350;&#65353;&#65358;&#65348;&#12288;&#65364;&#65352;&#65349;&#12288;&#65356;&#65353;&#65358;&#65355;&#12288;&#65364;&#65359;&#12288;&#65349;&#65357; &#65345;&#65353;&#65356;&#65281;&#12288;All I see is the Call Us, but I am from outside USA, anybody can help? So frustrated ovedr this!


Ebay sets limits on new sellers and you have to prove yourself with prompt shipping, delivery and feedback for a while before the restrictions are lifted. Once you've proven your integrity, you can request that they remove the limits or increase your ability to add more items. 

How many items are you trying to list? If they're for highly faked or high fraud items, that raises red flags when a seller without much of a history suddenly lists multiples of "risky" items.


----------



## chinkee21

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay sets limits on new sellers and you have to prove yourself with prompt shipping, delivery and feedback for a while before the restrictions are lifted. Once you've proven your integrity, you can request that they remove the limits or increase your ability to add more items.
> 
> How many items are you trying to list? If they're for highly faked or high fraud items, that raises red flags when a seller without much of a history suddenly lists multiples of "risky" items.



Not even! I'm just trying to sell some perfume oils!

Any chance I can request them then?


----------



## soleilbrun

Does anyone remember the thread about the woman who was scammed out of her chanel bags and then they were pawned in vegas? Did she get them all back? I think I may have come accross one of the rare ones that was stolen. Can someone provide me the link to verify what she lost.
Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> does anyone remember the thread about the woman who was scammed out of her chanel bags and then they were pawned in vegas? Did she get them all back? I think i may have come accross one of the rare ones that was stolen. Can someone provide me the link to verify what she lost.
> Thanks


brb.

I haven't re-read the thread but IIRC, she got one back from Max Pawn and the other wasn't in his store.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/scammed-out-of-2-chanel-bags-help-699901.html


----------



## Bratty1919

How can I delete a named watch list on eBay that I no longer need? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> How can I delete a named watch list on eBay that I no longer need? TIA!




Go to your "my ebay." on upper right and mouse over
scroll to watch list
check box/boxes that you no longer want to watch
scroll up or down to "delete" (delete is at top and bottom)


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> brb.
> 
> I haven't re-read the thread but IIRC, she got one back from Max Pawn and the other wasn't in his store.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/scammed-out-of-2-chanel-bags-help-699901.html


 
Thank you for the link. I guess I was mistaken, she did not lose the bag I saw. Was there anyone who was scammed out of a white chanel limited edition moscow bag? My data banks thought it was this thread but it is not.


----------



## EGBDF

How do I communicate with a seller about an item that is not as described? I want to ask the seller to give a partial refund to repair the problems or else just accept a return of the bag. (Lisitng says no returns) When I click on 'contact seller', and then 'item not as described', it looks like it opens a case? Or do I click on 'other' and just send a message?
Thanks.


----------



## uadjit

EGBDF said:


> How do I communicate with a seller about an item that is not as described? I want to ask the seller to give a partial refund to repair the problems or else just accept a return of the bag. (Lisitng says no returns) When I click on 'contact seller', and then 'item not as described', it looks like it opens a case? Or do I click on 'other' and just send a message?
> Thanks.



It will open a case automatically if you contact the seller for SNAD. You can just send them a message directly and it won't open a case.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> Go to your "my ebay." on upper right and mouse over
> scroll to watch list
> check box/boxes that you no longer want to watch
> scroll up or down to "delete" (delete is at top and bottom)




I was referring to something different - I'll PM you.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> How do I communicate with a seller about an item that is not as described? I want to ask the seller to give a partial refund to repair the problems or else just accept a return of the bag. (Lisitng says no returns) When I click on 'contact seller', and then 'item not as described', it looks like it opens a case? Or do I click on 'other' and just send a message?
> Thanks.





uadjit said:


> It will open a case automatically if you contact the seller for SNAD. You can just send them a message directly and it won't open a case.


Yes, click other.


----------



## treschicgirl

I have a question to some more experienced Ebay sellers.  I have an "issue" happening right now and need some guidance.  OK, I was selling a Louis Vuitton Trevi GM on Ebay.  It was pre-owned but in decent condition,(I gave it an 8/10).  Seller requested that I send an add'l 38---yes, I counted, 38 pictures to him on this bag, which I happily did.  He kept saying that he was unsure that the leather color was same everywhere.  I looked closely at bag and to the best of my vision, verified that even the underside of the straps were barely darker.  It was clear the bag had been taken care of.   I had priced it at $1300 and settled with him for $1050, which in my opinion was a tremendous deal. Anyway, seller received bag today and hated it.  Said it was a 5/10 and leather was totally darker in some areas than others, etc.  He wants a refund and opened a resolution case.  I immediately responded that I was sorry he was disappointed and would definitely refund his money upon receipt of the bag.  OK, I have PERFECT FB on Ebay. I only sell LV and have sold about 50 bags in past 8 months with absolute happiness from my buyers.  I tried to be as nice as possible but after 38 pictures, I think he got the idea of the bag he was buying. That bag was exactly the condition I described although I know descriptions are subjective. My question is this:  Once I refund the money for bag, will I recoup my seller fees?  It was over $100 and I've already lost the $30 it cost to ship and insure.  My feel from reading the ebay resolution return policy is that Ebay decides in favor of buyer or seller and then charges accordingly.  Am I incorrect in my understanding?  Anyone with experience on this?  I would greatly appreciate it. I will be beyond upset if I still have to pay the seller fees.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## BeenBurned

treschicgirl said:


> I have a question to some more experienced  Ebay sellers.  I have an "issue" happening right now and need some  guidance.  OK, I was selling a Louis Vuitton Trevi GM on Ebay.  It was  pre-owned but in decent condition,(I gave it an 8/10).  Seller requested  that I send an add'l 38---yes, I counted, 38 pictures to him on this  bag, which I happily did.  He kept saying that he was unsure that the  leather color was same everywhere.  I looked closely at bag and to the  best of my vision, verified that even the underside of the straps were  barely darker.  It was clear the bag had been taken care of.   I had  priced it at $1300 and settled with him for $1050, which in my opinion  was a tremendous deal. Anyway, seller received bag today and hated it.   Said it was a 5/10 and leather was totally darker in some areas than  others, etc.  He wants a refund and opened a resolution case.  I  immediately responded that I was sorry he was disappointed and would  definitely refund his money upon receipt of the bag.  OK, I have PERFECT  FB on Ebay. I only sell LV and have sold about 50 bags in past 8 months  with absolute happiness from my buyers.  I tried to be as nice as  possible but after 38 pictures, I think he got the idea of the bag he  was buying. That bag was exactly the condition I described although I  know descriptions are subjective. My question is this:  Once I refund  the money for bag, will I recoup my seller fees?  It was over $100 and  I've already lost the $30 it cost to ship and insure.  My feel from  reading the ebay resolution return policy is that Ebay decides in favor  of buyer or seller and then charges accordingly.  Am I incorrect in my  understanding?  Anyone with experience on this?  I would greatly  appreciate it. I will be beyond upset if I still have to pay the seller  fees.  Thanks for the help.




Once you receive the bag back and refund the buyer, request a mutual cancellation. If the buyer agrees, you'll get the fees immediately. If the buyer doesn't respond to the mutual request, you can close it in 7 days and get the FVF back. 

The only way(s) you'd be out the fee is if you don't open a mutual (since it's not automatic) or if the buyer declines the mutual. (I can't imagine the buyer declining since she "hates it".)


----------



## treschicgirl

BeenBurned said:


> Once you receive the bag back and refund the buyer, request a mutual cancellation. If the buyer agrees, you'll get the fees immediately. If the buyer doesn't respond to the mutual request, you can close it in 7 days and get the FVF back.
> 
> The only way(s) you'd be out the fee is if you don't open a mutual (since it's not automatic) or if the buyer declines the mutual. (I can't imagine the buyer declining since she "hates it".)


Thank you.  I think you are saying that if the buyer doesn't accept a mutual cancellation, that would mean, in other words that he was fine with the bag and there was never an issue, which we know there was since he "hated" it.  Is it possible a buyer would not agree out of spite to the seller?  I have a feeling I am dealing with a difficult person.


----------



## BeenBurned

treschicgirl said:


> Thank you.  I think you are saying that if the buyer doesn't accept a mutual cancellation, that would mean, in other words that he was fine with the bag and there was never an issue, which we know there was since he "hated" it.  Is it possible a buyer would not agree out of spite to the seller?  I have a feeling I am dealing with a difficult person.


Yes, generally, if the buyer hates the item, they wouldn't deny the mutual except in cases of vindictiveness. More often than not, rather than agree to the mutual, they just ignore the request. In that case, you just wait it out and close it yourself.


----------



## Lily

treschicgirl said:


> Thank you.  I think you are saying that if the buyer doesn't accept a mutual cancellation, that would mean, in other words that he was fine with the bag and there was never an issue, which we know there was since he "hated" it.  Is it possible a buyer would not agree out of spite to the seller?  I have a feeling I am dealing with a difficult person.




I've had a buyer refuse a mutual cancellation after I refunded them in full. Thanks to the ladies here who told me to get in contact with eBay customer support, I was able to explain my situation and got my FVFs credited back to my account. I'm not sure if this is standard eBay policy though, or whether I just happened to get an understanding customer service rep on the phone. 

treschicgirl, I hope that your buyer turns out to be less tricky to deal with than mine!


----------



## uadjit

Lily said:


> I've had a buyer refuse a mutual cancellation after I refunded them in full. Thanks to the ladies here who told me to get in contact with eBay customer support, I was able to explain my situation and got my FVFs credited back to my account. I'm not sure if this is standard eBay policy though, or whether I just happened to get an understanding customer service rep on the phone.
> 
> treschicgirl, I hope that your buyer turns out to be less tricky to deal with than mine!



I'm not sure if it standard policy or not, either but it is standard practice. If you can show that the buyer returned the item and they decline a mutual cancellation they will credit them back to you upon request. 

treschicgirl, what you have to worry about is this is some kind of scam where the buyer is trying to switch your bag with a fake or a bag in worse condition than yours. It would seem odd to me that the buyer would ask you to take so many pictures of your own bag if that were the case, though. In any case, make sure to inspect your bag thoroughly before issuing a refund.

And for future reference if a potential buyer really requests _that many_ pictures I'd block them. Some pics is fine. But 38?? Ridiculous. If they're a PITA before they buy from you chances are they'll cause trouble later on down the line.


----------



## Lily

uadjit said:


> I'm not sure if it standard policy or not, either but it is standard practice. If you can show that the buyer returned the item and they decline a mutual cancellation they will credit them back to you upon request.





uadjit, I really hope that that's the case! I don't remember the exact words that the CS rep used, but it sounded to me like she was implying that the credit I received was a 'courtesy' from eBay for this one time only!


----------



## treschicgirl

uadjit said:


> I'm not sure if it standard policy or not, either but it is standard practice. If you can show that the buyer returned the item and they decline a mutual cancellation they will credit them back to you upon request.
> 
> treschicgirl, what you have to worry about is this is some kind of scam where the buyer is trying to switch your bag with a fake or a bag in worse condition than yours. It would seem odd to me that the buyer would ask you to take so many pictures of your own bag if that were the case, though. In any case, make sure to inspect your bag thoroughly before issuing a refund.
> 
> And for future reference if a potential buyer really requests _that many_ pictures I'd block them. Some pics is fine. But 38?? Ridiculous. If they're a PITA before they buy from you chances are they'll cause trouble later on down the line.



You all are so nice to take time to give advice and comment on this.  Thank you.

Yes, it took me hours to go back and forth between buyers email and taking pics but I had the bag for sale over a month & was ready to sell it and move on so I was willing.  I'll keep you posted on whether buyer does a bait & switch with bags,(that would be the cherry on top if that happens!).  Uadjit, you are correct this buyer was a PITA & I love the analogy.  I will def keep that in mind for future buyers.  Thx for the info on the mutual cancellation.  I feel so much better.


----------



## threadbender

treschicgirl said:


> You all are so nice to take time to give advice and comment on this.  Thank you.
> 
> Yes, it took me hours to go back and forth between buyers email and taking pics but I had the bag for sale over a month & was ready to sell it and move on so I was willing.  I'll keep you posted on whether buyer does a bait & switch with bags,(that would be the cherry on top if that happens!).  Uadjit, you are correct this buyer was a PITA & I love the analogy.  I will def keep that in mind for future buyers.  Thx for the info on the mutual cancellation.  I feel so much better.



After all is said and done, perhaps you could post the ID so others can avoid this non-buyer.


----------



## Bratty1919

Lily said:


> I've had a buyer refuse a mutual cancellation after I refunded them in full. Thanks to the ladies here who told me to get in contact with eBay customer support, I was able to explain my situation and got my FVFs credited back to my account. I'm not sure if this is standard eBay policy though, or whether I just happened to get an understanding customer service rep on the phone.
> 
> treschicgirl, I hope that your buyer turns out to be less tricky to deal with than mine!





I have had this experience as well, and have always been able to get CS to refund the fees...


----------



## Bratty1919

treschicgirl said:


> You all are so nice to take time to give advice and comment on this.  Thank you.
> 
> Yes, it took me hours to go back and forth between buyers email and taking pics but I had the bag for sale over a month & was ready to sell it and move on so I was willing.  I'll keep you posted on whether buyer does a bait & switch with bags,(that would be the cherry on top if that happens!).  Uadjit, you are correct this buyer was a PITA & I love the analogy.  I will def keep that in mind for future buyers.  Thx for the info on the mutual cancellation.  I feel so much better.




Could you possibly post or PM this person's eBay username? I'd love to block them!


----------



## treschicgirl

Bratty1919 said:


> Could you possibly post or PM this person's eBay username? I'd love to block them!


I will post this buyers name with much happiness and joy after we get our resolution issue settled.  I reviewed all the pictures I sent to him and it is incomprehensible that he was "disappointed" when he received the bag.  I also remembered that he requested that I not send the bag with a signature confirmation because he wasn't going to be home yesterday. I told him I couldn't because of Ebay buyer protection but that Fedex would allow him to divert the package to his nearest auth dealer to sign for at his convenience. I also checked his previous purchases and they've been low dollar type transactions like baseball caps or a Dooney & Bourke purse for $40.   Nothing along the lines of an LV bag over $1000 or under.  Maybe it was a scam, I don't know but I will def post this buyers info mid-week once I have my bag and his $ has been refunded. Again, thank you all. I was telling my husband how awesome it is to have discovered TPF last month.  It's like the best thing ever!


----------



## Glassslipperslookuncomfor

Hi,

I'm really sorry if this has been discussed before I've really tried to look but haven't found anything. Is it bad etiquette to ask for an authentication on the Purse Forum before selling an item on ebay? I have a very old Louis Vuitton Pochette that I have no receipts for and I've just had a huge hassle with someone messaging me about some shoes I was selling on ebay until I got them authenticated. I just wasn't sure if it was the done thing or not.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Imogencabrooks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really sorry if this has been discussed before I've really tried to look but haven't found anything. Is it bad etiquette to ask for an authentication on the Purse Forum before selling an item on ebay? I have a very old Louis Vuitton Pochette that I have no receipts for and I've just had a huge hassle with someone messaging me about some shoes I was selling on ebay until I got them authenticated. I just wasn't sure if it was the done thing or not.
> 
> Thanks!


  Often buyers read "authenticity guides" permeating the internet, most of which are either obsolete, incomplete or just plain wrong and find an item that doesn't "match" what the "authenticity guides" say they should and those buyers accuse a seller of sending a fake. 

So my suggestion for a vintage item that is likely to raise question is to invest in a professional authentication. For $7.50, you get the thumbs up that your item is authentic and legal to list and your buyers get the reassurance that they won't be sold a fake. 

You can put it into your listing that "this item was professionally authenticated by (whatever company). You may contact them to confirm." 

I recommend authenticate4u.com for LV. I don't know which other companies have brand specialists.


----------



## Glassslipperslookuncomfor

BeenBurned said:


> Often buyers read "authenticity guides" permeating the internet, most of which are either obsolete, incomplete or just plain wrong and find an item that doesn't "match" what the "authenticity guides" say they should and those buyers accuse a seller of sending a fake.
> 
> So my suggestion for a vintage item that is likely to raise question is to invest in a professional authentication. For $7.50, you get the thumbs up that your item is authentic and legal to list and your buyers get the reassurance that they won't be sold a fake.
> 
> You can put it into your listing that "this item was professionally authenticated by (whatever company). You may contact them to confirm."
> 
> I recommend authenticate4u.com for LV. I don't know which other companies have brand specialists.


Thank you, having just gone back through the thread I've now seen someone else ask the same question, sorry to be a pain I did try quite hard to search through first!


----------



## treschicgirl

OK, I've got a general question about negative fb on ebay.  Like I mentioned earler, I have 100% fb and have never had a negative.  I feel very sure this guy sending back my bag is going to leave a negative and from the vibe I get off of him, it could be quite nasty.  Some examples I've seen on other seller's fb's are things like: "BEWARE BUYER! STAY AWAY! Lied about condition of bag"  This is pretty much what I expect to read on my wonderful, glowing FB once his money is returned.  
What is the best way to respond to convince my future buyers that this was a fluke and buyer is a lunatic? I know you r only given a few characters to respond. I was wondering if any of you had a great response to use when someone gives you negative feedback.  Thx again.


----------



## BeenBurned

treschicgirl said:


> OK, I've got a general question about negative fb on ebay.  Like I mentioned earler, I have 100% fb and have never had a negative.  I feel very sure this guy sending back my bag is going to leave a negative and from the vibe I get off of him, it could be quite nasty.  Some examples I've seen on other seller's fb's are things like: "BEWARE BUYER! STAY AWAY! Lied about condition of bag"  This is pretty much what I expect to read on my wonderful, glowing FB once his money is returned.
> What is the best way to respond to convince my future buyers that this was a fluke and buyer is a lunatic? I know you r only given a few characters to respond. I was wondering if any of you had a great response to use when someone gives you negative feedback.  Thx again.


IMO, you're jumping the gun. 

Wait to see what happens and at that point, you should request advice if needed. Right now, planning for a response to a possible neg is just premature.


----------



## treschicgirl

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, you're jumping the gun.
> 
> Wait to see what happens and at that point, you should request advice if needed. Right now, planning for a response to a possible neg is just premature.


OK, BeenBurned.  I'll take deep breaths and hope for the best.  He emailed me this AM saying he was overnighting it...not 2 day mail, but overnighting it.  Whatever.  You're right.  Let's just see what happens.  Thank you.


----------



## treschicgirl

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, you're jumping the gun.
> 
> Wait to see what happens and at that point, you should request advice if needed. Right now, planning for a response to a possible neg is just premature.


OK, quick update,(not that anyone is particularly interested but I figured I may as well end the story if I started it).  Seller was very snotty about the return shipping of bag.  As I mentioned, he elected to overnight instead of 2 day with UPS.  For whatever reason UPS decided to not deliver the next day and "rescheduled" it for day 2.  He sent me an email saying,"Looks like you were not home when they delivered."  I quickly cut/paste the tracking info and bolded where it said at 7:12AM that UPS was rescheduling delivery.  Never got response.  Got bag delivered next day and it looked to b in same condition and def MY bag.  I had never had to issue a refund to anyone so it took me 45 min on phone with Ebay and finally figured out that buyer hadn't responded to my offer of a full refund.  After buyer responded through resolution, refunding took a second.  I sent buyer another email saying how sorry I was that we had a difference of opinion on the bag condition but no response.  Good thing though is that no negative feedback has been left as of yet.  Of course that can change any day but like been burned said it doesn't do me any good to anticipate a problem that hasn't happened yet. Thanks for all the help.

Have another question for you experienced Ebay sellers.  When you are listing a bag for auction and have set a reserve price, why do so many people email to find out what the reserve price is?  I don't see an issue with telling buyer the reserve price but was wondering if y'all did.  Am I missing something?  Is there a good reason why I wouldn't want to disclose the reserve price to a buyer?


----------



## uadjit

treschicgirl said:


> OK, quick update,(not that anyone is particularly interested but I figured I may as well end the story if I started it).  Seller was very snotty about the return shipping of bag.  As I mentioned, he elected to overnight instead of 2 day with UPS.  For whatever reason UPS decided to not deliver the next day and "rescheduled" it for day 2.  He sent me an email saying,"Looks like you were not home when they delivered."  I quickly cut/paste the tracking info and bolded where it said at 7:12AM that UPS was rescheduling delivery.  Never got response.  Got bag delivered next day and it looked to b in same condition and def MY bag.  I had never had to issue a refund to anyone so it took me 45 min on phone with Ebay and finally figured out that buyer hadn't responded to my offer of a full refund.  After buyer responded through resolution, refunding took a second.  I sent buyer another email saying how sorry I was that we had a difference of opinion on the bag condition but no response.  Good thing though is that no negative feedback has been left as of yet.  Of course that can change any day but like been burned said it doesn't do me any good to anticipate a problem that hasn't happened yet. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Have another question for you experienced Ebay sellers.  When you are listing a bag for auction and have set a reserve price, why do so many people email to find out what the reserve price is?  I don't see an issue with telling buyer the reserve price but was wondering if y'all did.  Am I missing something?  Is there a good reason why I wouldn't want to disclose the reserve price to a buyer?



Why bother with a reserve price to begin with?

But anyway, make sure you send the cancellation request to get your fees back.


----------



## Arailah

Hey All - Just wanted to get some insight but didn't think it merited a fresh thread.

I had the winning bid for a purse 7 days ago and paid immediately after the auction ended.  Since then, the seller has been absolutely silent.  I didn't receive a confirmation message from the seller (no big deal, I know those don't happen regularly) but it's been 7 days and it still has not been marked shipped.  Over 48 hours ago, I sent a message asking if this item had been shipped, with no response.

The seller doesn't have anything else up for sale, and has 8 feedback. I tried looking at my options because at this point I would just like to cancel and get my money back.  eBay resolution center says I have to wait until the 8th. Is that my only option? If there a different way to expedite the process? I feel like I'm just stuck waiting for nothing.

Thanks all!


----------



## Bratty1919

Arailah said:


> Hey All - Just wanted to get some insight but didn't think it merited a fresh thread.
> 
> I had the winning bid for a purse 7 days ago and paid immediately after the auction ended.  Since then, the seller has been absolutely silent.  I didn't receive a confirmation message from the seller (no big deal, I know those don't happen regularly) but it's been 7 days and it still has not been marked shipped.  Over 48 hours ago, I sent a message asking if this item had been shipped, with no response.
> 
> The seller doesn't have anything else up for sale, and has 8 feedback. I tried looking at my options because at this point I would just like to cancel and get my money back.  *eBay resolution center says I have to wait until the 8th. Is that my only option?* If there a different way to expedite the process? I feel like I'm just stuck waiting for nothing.
> 
> Thanks all!



I think you only have to wait 10 days from the payment date before filing an INR claim. You might just call eBay CS and see what they say.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> I think you only have to wait 10 days from the payment date before filing an INR claim. You might just call eBay CS and see what they say.


I think that's why it's not letting her open a case until the 8th. 

At that point, either the seller will respond and ship or if she remains silent, you'll get the refund. But I doubt it can move more quickly than whatever the timeframes are for filing and responding.


----------



## Arailah

BeenBurned said:


> I think that's why it's not letting her open a case until the 8th.
> 
> At that point, either the seller will respond and ship or if she remains silent, you'll get the refund. But I doubt it can move more quickly than whatever the timeframes are for filing and responding.




That what I had thought. I am just stuck waiting. Blargh. Ah well. 

Thank you BeenBurned and Bratty1919 for the insight!


----------



## treschicgirl

Hi, I need to vent on something that happened to me today with a buyer. 

Ok, so I sold 2 LV Boston bags last week.  One was in pretty rough shape and the other...good, not great but ok. So buyers received bags today.  The more worn duffle buyer leaves me fantastic feedback.  The buyer of bag in good shape goes to resolution and opened a case saying that the bag smelled musty & there were cracks & creases that weren't disclosed.  Doesn't want to return it, just wants $100 refund,(purchase price was $335).  Seriously $100 on a $335 bag?  Is this person joking?  I felt strongly that I DID describe bag accurately.  I knew she was making it up or majorly exaggerating. My first reaction was to tell her just to send bag back for full refund.  Then, I realized that if I did that...if I told her to return bag for full refund that she would most likely give me negative feedback.  If I refunded the $100, making his overall cost of bag $235,(CHEAP and I would totally be losing money on it), then I may have a chance of walking away without them leaving a negative. So I offered $60, she came back with $80 as her "meeting me half way", and I begrudgingly complied apologizing to her the entire time, which I really hate myself for doing as I am writing this.  It has put me in a bad mood all day.  I should have just told that buyer to return my bag for a full refund and taken the fb hit.  What I'm most frustrated with is not this buyer and his antics but Ebay.  Ebay has made a very bad situation for sellers where we are automatically placed in a compromising condition from the minute the buyer pays for an item.  The buyer has all the cards. Me, as a seller just have to cross my fingers that every time a buyer pays for an item, that the buyer is a decent human being with some kind of moral compass.  In my experience they usually do...fortunately. 

With Ebay, the seller is put in a position of somewhat of a hostage negotiator, with sellers good feedback as the hostage. The seller just wants to get out of that problem with feedback in tact at any cost and an experienced ebayer will know this.  They will know that we cannot defend ourselves against the buyers in a real way. I'll tell you what though, next time I'm not doing it!  If the guy seriously hates the bag so much...if it's so off base in reality from my description & pictures, then return it!  I don't give a ---! I'll take the hit on my feedback.  Hopefully any future buyers will see that not all people can be made happy and understand the negative fb.  One things for certain, I am blocking he/she from ever purchasing from me...EVER!

PS - This is kind funny. My husband says that I'm so obsessed with getting negative fb that's he's going to secretly buy something from me and leave one so I can move on with my life and not be such a lunatic about having one.  He's joking of course   I think.


----------



## treschicgirl

uadjit said:


> Why bother with a reserve price to begin with?
> 
> But anyway, make sure you send the cancellation request to get your fees back.


Arailah, If I am selling a bag worth $700 and am doing an auction, I'll set reserve at around $600.  That way if auction closes at $425, I am not out money and can re-list or try to sell as a fixed rate.  If auction exceeds the $600, at least I know that it has met my lowest acceptable selling price. If I was selling a $100 bag, I wouldn't need a reserve because I wouldn't care but when the item is more valuable it's always smart to have a reserve price.  My 2 cents.

BTW, I didn't need to submit a cancelation request to Ebay.  They refunded my seller fees automatically within 30 minutes of the money being refunded to buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

treschicgirl said:


> Hi, I need to vent on something that happened to me today with a buyer.
> 
> Ok, so I sold 2 LV Boston bags last week.  One was in pretty rough shape and the other...good, not great but ok. So buyers received bags today.  The more worn duffle buyer leaves me fantastic feedback.  The buyer of bag in good shape goes to resolution and opened a case saying that the bag smelled musty & there were cracks & creases that weren't disclosed.  Doesn't want to return it, just wants $100 refund,(purchase price was $335).  Seriously $100 on a $335 bag?  Is this person joking?  I felt strongly that I DID describe bag accurately.  I knew she was making it up or majorly exaggerating. My first reaction was to tell her just to send bag back for full refund.  Then, I realized that if I did that...if I told her to return bag for full refund that she would most likely give me negative feedback.  If I refunded the $100, making his overall cost of bag $235,(CHEAP and I would totally be losing money on it), then I may have a chance of walking away without them leaving a negative. So I offered $60, she came back with $80 as her "meeting me half way", and I begrudgingly complied apologizing to her the entire time, which I really hate myself for doing as I am writing this.  It has put me in a bad mood all day.  I should have just told that buyer to return my bag for a full refund and taken the fb hit.  What I'm most frustrated with is not this buyer and his antics but Ebay.  Ebay has made a very bad situation for sellers where we are automatically placed in a compromising condition from the minute the buyer pays for an item.  The buyer has all the cards. Me, as a seller just have to cross my fingers that every time a buyer pays for an item, that the buyer is a decent human being with some kind of moral compass.  In my experience they usually do...fortunately.
> 
> With Ebay, the seller is put in a position of somewhat of a hostage negotiator, with sellers good feedback as the hostage. The seller just wants to get out of that problem with feedback in tact at any cost and an experienced ebayer will know this.  They will know that we cannot defend ourselves against the buyers in a real way. I'll tell you what though, next time I'm not doing it!  If the guy seriously hates the bag so much...if it's so off base in reality from my description & pictures, then return it!  I don't give a ---! I'll take the hit on my feedback.  Hopefully any future buyers will see that not all people can be made happy and understand the negative fb.  One things for certain, I am blocking he/she from ever purchasing from me...EVER!
> 
> PS - This is kind funny. My husband says that I'm so obsessed with getting negative fb that's he's going to secretly buy something from me and leave one so I can move on with my life and not be such a lunatic about having one.  He's joking of course   I think.


I would have just kept repeating "I'm sorry you aren't happy. Return for full refund."

Although sellers feel pressure to give in to buyers in order to get positive feedback, their bending over and taking it doesn't accomplish the goal. 

1. Buyer was unhappy with condition. She'll probably ding the "as described" star anyway
2. Buyer got her way and will continue to pull this crap with other sellers.
3. Buyer can still leave neg if she wants and ebay wouldn't do anything about it. They view feedback as the buyer's "opinion" and it would stand since no policies were violated.

However, had you just insisted on a refund for full refund, whether the buyer agreed to it or not, whatever feedback she'd left would be responded to with "buyer was offered/received full refund on return" and it would have made the buyer look like the jerk.

Instead, you look like the pushover. Next time, don't give in.



treschicgirl said:


> Arailah, If I am selling a bag worth $700 and am doing an auction, I'll set reserve at around $600.  That way if auction closes at $425, I am not out money and can re-list or try to sell as a fixed rate.  If auction exceeds the $600, at least I know that it has met my lowest acceptable selling price.


Why pay for a reserve of $600 when you can start the listing at $600? If it doesn't sell, you just relist. 

But for the reserve listing, in addition to losing a lot of potential buyers who don't like reserves or guessing games, it costs you $6 every time you list with a $600 reserve.


----------



## Arailah

treschicgirl said:


> Arailah, If I am selling a bag worth $700 and am doing an auction, I'll set reserve at around $600.  That way if auction closes at $425, I am not out money and can re-list or try to sell as a fixed rate.  If auction exceeds the $600, at least I know that it has met my lowest acceptable selling price. If I was selling a $100 bag, I wouldn't need a reserve because I wouldn't care but when the item is more valuable it's always smart to have a reserve price.  My 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I didn't need to submit a cancelation request to Ebay.  They refunded my seller fees automatically within 30 minutes of the money being refunded to buyer.






I think this response was for uadjit and not me


----------



## treschicgirl

Arailah said:


> I think this response was for uadjit and not me


You're right.  Sorry bout that.


----------



## uadjit

treschicgirl said:


> Arailah, If I am selling a bag worth $700 and am doing an auction, I'll set reserve at around $600.  That way if auction closes at $425, I am not out money and can re-list or try to sell as a fixed rate.  If auction exceeds the $600, at least I know that it has met my lowest acceptable selling price. If I was selling a $100 bag, I wouldn't need a reserve because I wouldn't care but when the item is more valuable it's always smart to have a reserve price.  My 2 cents.
> 
> BTW, I didn't need to submit a cancelation request to Ebay.  They refunded my seller fees automatically within 30 minutes of the money being refunded to buyer.



Reserves don't make any sense to me on eBay because you can make your starting bid your lowest acceptable price for free. Buyers know how much they are willing to spend and reserve prices tend to put them off. Plus, adding a reserve costs you money whether your item sells or not. 

In your example you could just set your starting bid at $600 and if it doesn't sell you relist the bag (again at $600). Either way your bag isn't going to sell until someone willing to pay $600 for it comes along. If you'd been using a reserve you'd have to pay the fee for it on every relist. 

But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## treschicgirl

uadjit said:


> Reserves don't make any sense to me on eBay because you can make your starting bid your lowest acceptable price for free. Buyers know how much they are willing to spend and reserve prices tend to put them off. Plus, adding a reserve costs you money whether your item sells or not.
> 
> In your example you could just set your starting bid at $600 and if it doesn't sell you relist the bag (again at $600). Either way your bag isn't going to sell until someone willing to pay $600 for it comes along. If you'd been using a reserve you'd have to pay the fee for it on every relist.
> 
> But whatever floats your boat.


I get the feeling that y'all aren't big on reserve auctions, LOL!  Usually I do fixed.  If it doesn't sell, I try auction,(sometimes).  I have found in my own experience, that if I start the bidding at $600 there would be a good chance on no bidders because it doesn't appeal as a "great deal".  If I start bidding at $399, by the time it reaches $600 I may have 15 bidders which may draw attention to anyone searching. They want to see what everyone is bidding on and that makes it competitive which can def lean in the sellers favor. So, even if you pay the $6, there's a chance of making more than you expected.  It can work that way sometimes and sometimes not. Everyone just has to do it their own way based on their experiences. But you all know this.  You just don't like reserve.  I get it.


----------



## hilfaw

Hi, everyone. I'm new to selling on ebay, and I have an auction up today for a $200 or so item that has 25 watchers and just 1 bid, which came this morning. This bid is from a zero-feedback buyer who just started her account today. This is making me all kinds of nervous! I did a search on the forum, and it seems like I should have stated specifically in my listing to contact me before bidding if a buyer has less than 10 (or 5 or whatever) feedback. Since I didn't do this, can I still cancel her bid? Should I send her a message first to try to gauge her sincerity? Or should I just leave well enough alone and see what happens?

I know everyone has to start somewhere, and she may be a perfectly legitimate buyer who will pay and everything, but I'm being neurotic and I'd really like to avoid any problems, if possible. I know this is ebay, so I do realize that isn't always possible, despite my best efforts. 

I also realize that someone else could bid later, making this question moot, but I just wanted to explore my options before descending any further into a neurotic spiral. Thanks very much!


----------



## Jsully423

I would wait and see. We all started with 0 feedback and built up from there. I did have a non-paying bidder and I just reported them and moved on.


----------



## hilfaw

Jsully423 said:


> I would wait and see. We all started with 0 feedback and built up from there. I did have a non-paying bidder and I just reported them and moved on.


Yes, thanks. Another zero-feedback bidder came in towards the end of the auction and won. It looks like my winner's currently the highest bidder on another bag of the same style (at least that's what I'm deducing from her bidding history), so I'm guessing she won't pay me unless someone outbids her on that bag. 

Obviously, I have too much time on my hands.  Thanks again!


----------



## Cest La Vie

Hi. I recently found out that some jewelry from a contemporary designer that DH bought for me on eBay turned out to be fake. We already left the seller positive feedback, and only recently found out it wasn't authentic because my friend has the authentic ones and there are notable differences. We contacted the seller, and the seller gave us her explanation saying that there was no way to authenticate them due to the company changing hands and is now run by a different company (the items are from 2008). After looking at the listing again, she never mentioned it was authentic. It's been forty days since it was purchased. Seller doesn't know herself if they are authentic and is telling us to look at her positive feedback to prove it. Does that mean we won't have a case against her anyway?


----------



## Bratty1919

Cest La Vie said:


> Hi. I recently found out that some jewelry from a contemporary designer that DH bought for me on eBay turned out to be fake. We already left the seller positive feedback, and only recently found out it wasn't authentic because my friend has the authentic ones and there are notable differences. We contacted the seller, and the seller gave us her explanation saying that there was no way to authenticate them due to the company changing hands and is now run by a different company (the items are from 2008). After looking at the listing again, she never mentioned it was authentic. It's been forty days since it was purchased. Seller doesn't know herself if they are authentic and is telling us to look at her positive feedback to prove it. Does that mean we won't have a case against her anyway?




You have 45 days from the date of purchase to open a case. What brand is the jewelry?


----------



## uadjit

Cest La Vie said:


> Hi. I recently found out that some jewelry from a contemporary designer that DH bought for me on eBay turned out to be fake. We already left the seller positive feedback, and only recently found out it wasn't authentic because my friend has the authentic ones and there are notable differences. We contacted the seller, and the seller gave us her explanation saying that there was no way to authenticate them due to the company changing hands and is now run by a different company (the items are from 2008). After looking at the listing again, she never mentioned it was authentic. It's been forty days since it was purchased. Seller doesn't know herself if they are authentic and is telling us to look at her positive feedback to prove it. Does that mean we won't have a case against her anyway?



Disclaiming authenticity isn't permitted on eBay. If the seller has told you in eBay messages that she doesn't know if the jewelry is authentic then you have an open-and-shut eBay case. eBay only allows you 30 days from delivery to open a case, though. PayPal's timeframe is 45 days from payment. If you're still within 30 days of delivery I'd file with eBay because they almost always side with the buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

It sounds as though neither you nor the seller know whether the jewelry is authentic or not. 

Comparing it to that of your friend doesn't prove much if they aren't from the same year. Whether jewelry, handbags, shoes or accessories, manufacturers make changes from year to year or collection to collection and what may have been on a style in 2010 might not be a detail in 2012. 

Ebay changed some of its policies and the timeframe for disputes might be down to 30 days. (You'll have to look in to that.)

If you do still have time to file a dispute, you'll need to have it authenticated before opening a dispute. Email the various professional authentication services to find out whether they do the brand and if so, explain that time is of the essence. 

As for the seller not using "authentic" or describing the jewelry as such, that's irrelevant. Everything MUST be authentic or it's not to be listed and it's the seller's responsibility to confirm authenticity before listing.

The first thing you need to do is find out if what you received is fake or not.


----------



## Cest La Vie

Thank you all for sharing your knowledge with me. They are $200 worth of Juicy Couture charms. I don't think that there will be any professional authentication services for these. After searching the forum, I found out that the seller actually has been brought up on a thread and members posted that her items, or at least 3 of the 7 charms I bought from her were fake. The seller offered to refund me partially if I returned the items, but I would be losing 30% of what I paid plus I pay for shipping. I don't see an option to file a dispute through eBay, nor can I get supporting evidence for a PayPal dispute. I know I can look on the "bright" side and be thankful that I didn't lose a ton of money, but money is money. I think I'll step away from purchasing on eBay for a while. :rain:


----------



## uadjit

Cest La Vie said:


> Thank you all for sharing your knowledge with me. They are $200 worth of Juicy Couture charms. I don't think that there will be any professional authentication services for these. After searching the forum, I found out that the seller actually has been brought up on a thread and members posted that her items, or at least 3 of the 7 charms I bought from her were fake. The seller offered to refund me partially if I returned the items, but I would be losing 30% of what I paid plus I pay for shipping. I don't see an option to file a dispute through eBay, nor can I get supporting evidence for a PayPal dispute. I know I can look on the "bright" side and be thankful that I didn't lose a ton of money, but money is money. I think I'll step away from purchasing on eBay for a while. :rain:



Choose "resolve a problem" from the drop down menu next to the item on the purchased items list. If you can't figure out how to do it you can always call eBay.


----------



## loubnoub

Has anyone ever had a seller renege on a sell?  There was an auction for a pair of Valentino ballet flats.  The buy now price was $110.00 and the bid price started at $0.99.  I won the auction with the highest bid of $21.50.  I paid the same day.  The next day I received a message from the seller saying that the shoes were no longer available because she/he sold them. 

Their exact words were "Hi! Im so sorry to tell you that the shoes were already sold . Sorry for the inconvenience ! I can refund you the money as soon as you answer me that you are agree canceling the transaction !"

Seriously?  Is this common practice on eBay?  I believe deep down that they didn't want to sell the shoes for $21.50 so they told me they were no longer available. Why list something or fail to remove the listing if the shoes were sold? I contacted eBay by phone and they were like sorry but deal with it kind of attitude. You'll get your money back so no big deal.  The only thing helpful that ebay customer service said was not to agree to cancel the transaction until I get a full refund. I can also report the seller. I guess this is more of a rant that anything.  

This is a first for me.  I'm kind of bummed because 21.50 was an amazing price for those shoes lol.  


I still have not received a refund.  :/


----------



## coolgrly

I have a question for the lovely people that sell on Tradesy.  I finally made my first few sales this past week.  I opted to print my own shipping labels and noticed that one buyer's username as the addressee and a couple of others showed only their first name.  I've contacted Tradesy if there is a way to find the full names and was told that their web development team is currently working to require buyers to list their  full name at time of purchase and in the meantime, they can look up any of the full names for me through their  payment processor so I guess there's no way for me to look it up myself.
My question is if you have had the same situation and mailed the item with the buyer's user name instead of their real full name and was there any problem with the delivery?  I did mail a package out with the buyer's username and hopefully it gets delivered with no problem.


----------



## uadjit

loubnoub said:


> Has anyone ever had a seller renege on a sell?  There was an auction for a pair of Valentino ballet flats.  The buy now price was $110.00 and the bid price started at $0.99.  I won the auction with the highest bid of $21.50.  I paid the same day.  The next day I received a message from the seller saying that the shoes were no longer available because she/he sold them.
> 
> Their exact words were "Hi! Im so sorry to tell you that the shoes were already sold . Sorry for the inconvenience ! I can refund you the money as soon as you answer me that you are agree canceling the transaction !"
> 
> Seriously?  Is this common practice on eBay?  I believe deep down that they didn't want to sell the shoes for $21.50 so they told me they were no longer available. Why list something or fail to remove the listing if the shoes were sold? I contacted eBay by phone and they were like sorry but deal with it kind of attitude. You'll get your money back so no big deal.  The only thing helpful that ebay customer service said was not to agree to cancel the transaction until I get a full refund. I can also report the seller. I guess this is more of a rant that anything.
> 
> This is a first for me.  I'm kind of bummed because 21.50 was an amazing price for those shoes lol.
> 
> 
> I still have not received a refund.  :/



If you paid you can leave negative feedback. Do not agree to cancel. If they send a cancellation request deny it. AND report your seller. You will get your money back one way or another whether it's from the seller directly or by eBay forcing them to refund so stick to your guns.


----------



## BeenBurned

loubnoub said:


> Has anyone ever had a seller renege on a sell?  There was an auction for a pair of Valentino ballet flats.  The buy now price was $110.00 and the bid price started at $0.99.  I won the auction with the highest bid of $21.50.  I paid the same day.  The next day I received a message from the seller saying that the shoes were no longer available because she/he sold them.
> 
> Their exact words were "Hi! Im so sorry to tell you that the shoes were already sold . Sorry for the inconvenience ! I can refund you the money as soon as you answer me that you are agree canceling the transaction !"
> 
> Seriously?  Is this common practice on eBay?  I believe deep down that they didn't want to sell the shoes for $21.50 so they told me they were no longer available. Why list something or fail to remove the listing if the shoes were sold? I contacted eBay by phone and they were like sorry but deal with it kind of attitude. You'll get your money back so no big deal.  The only thing helpful that ebay customer service said was not to agree to cancel the transaction until I get a full refund. I can also report the seller. I guess this is more of a rant that anything.
> 
> This is a first for me.  I'm kind of bummed because 21.50 was an amazing price for those shoes lol.
> 
> 
> I still have not received a refund.  :/






uadjit said:


> If you paid you can leave negative feedback. Do not agree to cancel. If they send a cancellation request deny it. AND report your seller. You will get your money back one way or another whether it's from the seller directly or by eBay forcing them to refund so stick to your guns.


I agree with uadjit. Do not let this seller extort a "mutual" from you in order to get a refund. Deny the cancellation request and leave appropriate feedback. She earned it. 

I'd leave something like, "Refused to sell for winning price. Refused refund w/o mutual cancellation." (I don't know if it'll all fit. You might need to tweak it.) 

A mutual is when both sides agree to cancel. This is NOT a mutual and you don't have to agree for the refund.

Please post this seller's ID so I don't need to deal with her.


----------



## AirJewels

I have a potential bidder who lives in the UK.  If she wins she wants me to send the item to her sister in the US and charge US shipping.  Would there be any reason not to agree to this?


----------



## mangotree

Hi ladies, hope you can help me. I won an item on ebay but the seller says her paypal is linked to an incorrect email address and wants me to send payment via paypal to her correct email address. I've googled this and it says so long as I send money for goods, with the item description as the subject, I'll be protected. Is this correct? Is doing this within the rules of ebay? Please help


----------



## BeenBurned

AirJewels said:


> I have a potential bidder who lives in the UK.  If she wins she wants me to send the item to her sister in the US and charge US shipping.  Would there be any reason not to agree to this?


When she's making her payment, she needs to add the sister's address into the shipping info on paypal before the payment is completed.

As long as that's the shipping address shown in the payment received notice you receive and it says, "okay to ship," you should be fine.


----------



## AirJewels

BeenBurned said:


> When she's making her payment, she needs to add the sister's address into the shipping info on paypal before the payment is completed.
> 
> As long as that's the shipping address shown in the payment received notice you receive and it says, "okay to ship," you should be fine.




Thanks for the tip.  That's what I ended up telling her.  She never even ended up bidding.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with uadjit. Do not let this seller extort a "mutual" from you in order to get a refund. Deny the cancellation request and leave appropriate feedback. She earned it.
> 
> I'd leave something like, "Refused to sell for winning price. Refused refund w/o mutual cancellation." (I don't know if it'll all fit. You might need to tweak it.)
> 
> A mutual is when both sides agree to cancel. This is NOT a mutual and you don't have to agree for the refund.
> 
> Please post this seller's ID so I don't need to deal with her.


 Is it possible to have a list of sellers you don't want to buy from? I block bad bidders but can't remember all of the scummy sellers I'd like to avoid. Can ebay block me from buying from them? I suppose that is not in their best interest.


----------



## loubnoub

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with uadjit. Do not let this seller extort a "mutual" from you in order to get a refund. Deny the cancellation request and leave appropriate feedback. She earned it.
> 
> I'd leave something like, "Refused to sell for winning price. Refused refund w/o mutual cancellation." (I don't know if it'll all fit. You might need to tweak it.)
> 
> A mutual is when both sides agree to cancel. This is NOT a mutual and you don't have to agree for the refund.
> 
> Please post this seller's ID so I don't need to deal with her.



Thank you.  I did leave neg feedback. I also got my full refund today.

She responded back by saying that she had the shoes listed as auction and fixed price and she didn't know how to delete the auction listing. I still think that's a lie because I clicked on her other items and nothing was there except for the auction listing. Whatever. 

Here's the seller ID radz50


----------



## uadjit

soleilbrun said:


> Is it possible to have a list of sellers you don't want to buy from? I block bad bidders but can't remember all of the scummy sellers I'd like to avoid. Can ebay block me from buying from them? I suppose that is not in their best interest.



I don't think so but you can save them to your "favorite sellers" list as a reminder to yourself.


----------



## soleilbrun

uadjit said:


> I don't think so but you can save them to your "favorite sellers" list as a reminder to yourself.


 Good idea, thanks.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Has anyone ever experience of 'chargeback" as a seller. I had if happen once before but quite awhile ago, it all got resolved in the end but it wasn't for that much money, this time it's quite a lot.

I posted Royal Mail special,delivery and have all the proof etc and will submit it today.  She even left me glowing feedback.

I get the feeling she has probably done it before.  Makes me so mad, they can try this on. Is there anywhere on here I can put her details, buyers like this should be named and shamed. Can't even leave bad feedback, it's a disgrace!!! I know I can report her but nothing actually gets done unless there are 100s of complaints.

I think it should actually show somewhere on accounts if you have been reported or not paid.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> Has anyone ever experience of 'chargeback" as a seller. I had if happen once before but quite awhile ago, it all got resolved in the end but it wasn't for that much money, this time it's quite a lot.
> 
> I posted Royal Mail special,delivery and have all the proof etc and will submit it today.  She even left me glowing feedback.
> 
> I get the feeling she has probably done it before.  Makes me so mad, they can try this on. Is there anywhere on here I can put her details, buyers like this should be named and shamed. Can't even leave bad feedback, it's a disgrace!!! I know I can report her but nothing actually gets done unless there are 100s of complaints.
> 
> I think it should actually show somewhere on accounts if you have been reported or not paid.


What is the reason for the chargeback? If it's for "unauthorized use," go to the PP transaction and look at the details page.

In the upper right, if it shows a green check mark and says "eligible," you are protected against unauthorized use chargebacks by showing that you shipped to the correct address as shown on that details page.


----------



## Mulberrygal

BeenBurned said:


> What is the reason for the chargeback? If it's for "unauthorized use," go to the PP transaction and look at the details page.
> 
> In the upper right, if it shows a green check mark and says "eligible," you are protected against unauthorized use chargebacks by showing that you shipped to the correct address as shown on that details page.



Thank for your response, chargeback was for "unauthorised use" .  

My other sales have all got "eligible for seller protection "  but the view on this transaction has totally changed and it just starts with "transaction details"  >
The     "OK to send the item
Payment Status: Completed" box has all been removed along with the "seller protected buyer address " and

"Seller Protection
Eligible(More about Seller protection)"

I did post to the confirmed address and obtained a signature and kept the details.

I have uploaded all the information to Paypal along with a view of the Positive Feedback she left when she received the Goods

Logic says surely the Credit card company can't rule in her favour but when I had the problem before buyer had used her boyfriends credit card and they had split up!! At least that was the story they came up with.

I am hoping that things are a bit different now as surely the Credit Card is verified to that Paypal account and the address is confirmed to that account.

I am really gutted about all this hassle and wonder how long it will all drag on for.  It was also an expensive bag I sold and it's put a hold on my account until I clear the amount, so for now I am really out of pocket. I  am really quite upset about the whole thing and find it terrible people are so incredibly dishonest. They should be named and shamed!

I was also shocked you only have 10 days to respond.  I hadn't looked at my Paypal account for a couple of days and only noticed as I couldn't pay for something.  10 days is nothing, what if you are on holiday? It's positively ridiculous.


----------



## uadjit

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank for your response, chargeback was for "unauthorised use" .
> 
> My other sales have all got "eligible for seller protection "  but the view on this transaction has totally changed and it just starts with "transaction details"  >
> The     "OK to send the item
> Payment Status: Completed" box has all been removed along with the "seller protected buyer address " and
> 
> "Seller Protection
> Eligible(More about Seller protection)"
> 
> I did post to the confirmed address and obtained a signature and kept the details.
> 
> I have uploaded all the information to Paypal along with a view of the Positive Feedback she left when she received the Goods
> 
> Logic says surely the Credit card company can't rule in her favour but when I had the problem before buyer had used her boyfriends credit card and they had split up!! At least that was the story they came up with.
> 
> I am hoping that things are a bit different now as surely the Credit Card is verified to that Paypal account and the address is confirmed to that account.
> 
> I am really gutted about all this hassle and wonder how long it will all drag on for.  It was also an expensive bag I sold and it's put a hold on my account until I clear the amount, so for now I am really out of pocket. I  am really quite upset about the whole thing and find it terrible people are so incredibly dishonest. They should be named and shamed!
> 
> I was also shocked you only have 10 days to respond.  I hadn't looked at my Paypal account for a couple of days and only noticed as I couldn't pay for something.  10 days is nothing, what if you are on holiday? It's positively ridiculous.


Is the signature online viewable? If it is, the transaction says that it is eligible for seller protection, and you have already uploaded the tracking and have a link to the online viewable signature then call PayPal on the phone. If they do not offer to release your funds tell them that you have have fulfilled your obligations for seller protection and you want your money released to you.


----------



## Mulberrygal

uadjit said:


> Is the signature online viewable? If it is, the transaction says that it is eligible for seller protection, and you have already uploaded the tracking and have a link to the online viewable signature then call PayPal on the phone. If they do not offer to release your funds tell them that you have have fulfilled your obligations for seller protection and you want your money released to you.



Yes, the signature is viewable online and she's printed her name underneath.

Thanks for this I will phone them

I have contacted other sellers that sold to her around the same time. Her feedback is only 26 and most buying was all around the same time and stopped around 2 weeks ago. I have had a couple of replies saying she has done the same to them so would imagine she has done it to all of them

Are you in UK? Just wondered if UK and US paypal rules are the same?


----------



## Shimmerpink

Hi

I sold a bag on eBay last week. The buyer has now sent me message querying the authenticity. The bag is authentic as I purchased it from the brands boutique and I fear it is just a case of buyer remorse. 

She wants to return the bag claiming it is not authentic and pay return shipping.

I'm 100% confident the bag is authentic, but wonder if the better decision is to let her return the bag.

My main concern is that what she might send me might not be the bag I sent her....I'm quite worried about this

Would I be better sending her to TPF to get it authenticated?


----------



## Shimmerpink

Shimmerpink said:


> Hi
> 
> I sold a bag on eBay last week. The buyer has now sent me message querying the authenticity. The bag is authentic as I purchased it from the brands boutique and I fear it is just a case of buyer remorse.
> 
> She wants to return the bag claiming it is not authentic and pay return shipping.
> 
> I'm 100% confident the bag is authentic, but wonder if the better decision is to let her return the bag.
> 
> My main concern is that what she might send me might not be the bag I sent her....I'm quite worried about this
> 
> Would I be better sending her to TPF to get it authenticated?




To add buyer is new to eBay and had zero feedback which I was nervous about from the outset, but she paid promptly and all seemed fine. 

I've spoken to eBay customer service and they assured me she can't win a case against me if I can stand over the content of my listing (which I can).

I've directed her to the appropriate thread in TPF to seek authentication if she seems genuinely concerned in this regard. If she is to file a claim against me for item not as described I presume the onus is on her to prove the bag is not authentic? 

She had the bag for a week before making contact so I suspect she has maybe used it.

Will paypal refund the paypal fees for transaction if I refund her?

I am very reluctant to refund though, the bag IS authentic and I think she is just having second thoughts about buying it/ is not familiar with eBay etc.


----------



## bambolina

Question for you ladies who have unfortunately had run-ins with non-paying bidders:

Is it better for me to open the case with eBay as a non-paying bidder issue or as a mutual cancellation? Will that even make a difference? 

Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide!


----------



## uadjit

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes, the signature is viewable online and she's printed her name underneath.
> 
> Thanks for this I will phone them
> 
> I have contacted other sellers that sold to her around the same time. Her feedback is only 26 and most buying was all around the same time and stopped around 2 weeks ago. I have had a couple of replies saying she has done the same to them so would imagine she has done it to all of them
> 
> Are you in UK? Just wondered if UK and US paypal rules are the same?



If all this buying was all bunched up then maybe it really unauthorized. Someone got her CC and racked up a bunch of charges. Happens all the time. Either way, PP should cover you. 

I am not in the UK but I believe that those particular requirements are the same there. You can find out by logging into your PP account and going to the "help" section.


----------



## Mulberrygal

uadjit said:


> If all this buying was all bunched up then maybe it really unauthorized. Someone got her CC and racked up a bunch of charges. Happens all the time. Either way, PP should cover you.
> 
> I am not in the UK but I believe that those particular requirements are the same there. You can find out by logging into your PP account and going to the "help" section.



No pretty sure it was'nt unauthorised, she's hardly made any purchases on EBay and has a low feedback. Just trying it on I am sure, I think it's very difficult to get a card linked to your paypal account and have to delivery to your own confirmed address.  

I am phoning paypal today to hopefully get this removed so I can use my account again.


----------



## Mulberrygal

bambolina said:


> Question for you ladies who have unfortunately had run-ins with non-paying bidders:
> 
> Is it better for me to open the case with eBay as a non-paying bidder issue or as a mutual cancellation? Will that even make a difference?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide!



Definitely open a case with EBay , she will at least get an unpaid item strike on her account then. Which means other sellers can block her from bidding.  You will also then get your EBay fees refunded to you automatically .  Far better to have EBay in control as you have done nothing wrong, it also covers the possibility she could leave bad feedback. If you open a case for non payment you can get it removed


----------



## Mulberrygal

uadjit said:


> If all this buying was all bunched up then maybe it really unauthorized. Someone got her CC and racked up a bunch of charges. Happens all the time. Either way, PP should cover you.
> 
> I am not in the UK but I believe that those particular requirements are the same there. You can find out by logging into your PP account and going to the "help" section.





BeenBurned said:


> What is the reason for the chargeback? If it's for "unauthorized use," go to the PP transaction and look at the details page.
> 
> In the upper right, if it shows a green check mark and says "eligible," you are protected against unauthorized use chargebacks by showing that you shipped to the correct address as shown on that details page.




YAY.........have just contacted PayPal and they have immediately taken the hold of my funds, freeing the negative balance and am now able to use by Paypal account.  Totally restored my faith in selling, what a huge relief.  I always post to the confirmed address and keep my delivery receipts but will be even more diligent from now on.

Paypal were totally brilliant, shows the system works. They said I had uploaded more than enough. They said they now pursue her for the funds.  I just hope she doesn't get away with it!!


Sure she was just a scammer, her EBay feedback was only 27 and activity was mostly over Feb. Two other sellers have said she did the same to them for large amounts and 3 others let me know she didn't and these were small amounts.  I would guess she has tried to build up some buyer history with a few smaller purchases and had planned to do this all along

Is there somewhere I can put her details, I thought there was some sort of name and shame thread but can't find it?


----------



## Mulberrygal

uadjit said:


> If all this buying was all bunched up then maybe it really unauthorized. Someone got her CC and racked up a bunch of charges. Happens all the time. Either way, PP should cover you.
> 
> I am not in the UK but I believe that those particular requirements are the same there. You can find out by logging into your PP account and going to the "help" section.





BeenBurned said:


> What is the reason for the chargeback? If it's for "unauthorized use," go to the PP transaction and look at the details page.
> 
> In the upper right, if it shows a green check mark and says "eligible," you are protected against unauthorized use chargebacks by showing that you shipped to the correct address as shown on that details page.





Shimmerpink said:


> To add buyer is new to eBay and had zero feedback which I was nervous about from the outset, but she paid promptly and all seemed fine.
> 
> I've spoken to eBay customer service and they assured me she can't win a case against me if I can stand over the content of my listing (which I can).
> 
> I've directed her to the appropriate thread in TPF to seek authentication if she seems genuinely concerned in this regard. If she is to file a claim against me for item not as described I presume the onus is on her to prove the bag is not authentic?
> 
> She had the bag for a week before making contact so I suspect she has maybe used it.
> 
> Will paypal refund the paypal fees for transaction if I refund her?
> 
> I am very reluctant to refund though, the bag IS authentic and I think she is just having second thoughts about buying it/ is not familiar with eBay etc.




If she's had it a week I would hold my ground especially as EBay think you have a solid case

If she does open a case she would have to get authentication from a recognised site like authenticate 4u which is a chargeable service.  You could also direct her to there if she is not familiar with the purse forum.  I am always totally happy with TPFs authentication but she may feel more comfortable to have something in writing.  What type of bag is it, some designers are quite happy for you to go into store with the item.

If you do refund her, Paypal will refund the amount you received net, so you will get your paypal fees back automatically when issuing the refund. Your EBay fees are a different matter you have to open a case which buyer needs to respond to to get those fees refunded off your monthly invoice


----------



## bambolina

Mulberrygal said:


> Definitely open a case with EBay , she will at least get an unpaid item strike on her account then. Which means other sellers can block her from bidding.  You will also then get your EBay fees refunded to you automatically .  Far better to have EBay in control as you have done nothing wrong, it also covers the possibility she could leave bad feedback. If you open a case for non payment you can get it removed



Thank you so much for your help! I will definitely follow your advice!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> Sure she was just a scammer
> 
> Is there somewhere I can put her details, I thought there was some sort of name and shame thread but can't find it?


You can post her ID so others can block her here. Although the title says "non-payers," you can post other PITA buyers or scammers too:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307-129.html


----------



## Bratty1919

Mulberrygal said:


> YAY.........have just contacted PayPal and they have immediately taken the hold of my funds, freeing the negative balance and am now able to use by Paypal account.  Totally restored my faith in selling, what a huge relief.  I always post to the confirmed address and keep my delivery receipts but will be even more diligent from now on.
> 
> Paypal were totally brilliant, shows the system works. They said I had uploaded more than enough. They said they now pursue her for the funds.  I just hope she doesn't get away with it!!
> 
> 
> Sure she was just a scammer, her EBay feedback was only 27 and activity was mostly over Feb. Two other sellers have said she did the same to them for large amounts and 3 others let me know she didn't and these were small amounts.  I would guess she has tried to build up some buyer history with a few smaller purchases and had planned to do this all along
> 
> Is there somewhere I can put her details, I thought there was some sort of name and shame thread but can't find it?




Could you please PM me her ID? I'd like to block her


----------



## Mulberrygal

Bratty1919 said:


> Could you please PM me her ID? I'd like to block her





Hiya, I have put her details on the non paying bidder list


http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307-129.html#post26398588


----------



## Bratty1919

Mulberrygal said:


> Hiya, I have put her details on the non paying bidder list
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307-129.html#post26398588




Wow - what a telling username.


----------



## uadjit

Mulberrygal said:


> YAY.........have just contacted PayPal and they have immediately taken the hold of my funds, freeing the negative balance and am now able to use by Paypal account.  Totally restored my faith in selling, what a huge relief.  I always post to the confirmed address and keep my delivery receipts but will be even more diligent from now on.
> 
> Paypal were totally brilliant, shows the system works. They said I had uploaded more than enough. They said they now pursue her for the funds.  I just hope she doesn't get away with it!!
> 
> 
> Sure she was just a scammer, her EBay feedback was only 27 and activity was mostly over Feb. Two other sellers have said she did the same to them for large amounts and 3 others let me know she didn't and these were small amounts.  I would guess she has tried to build up some buyer history with a few smaller purchases and had planned to do this all along
> 
> Is there somewhere I can put her details, I thought there was some sort of name and shame thread but can't find it?



I'm glad to hear they freed up your funds. As well they should!


----------



## Mulberrygal

uadjit said:


> I'm glad to hear they freed up your funds. As well they should!



Thanks, me too   I font think they don't bother to do it until the time limit is coming to an end unless you phone them 

Just a relief as worried I wouldn't get the money back and so pleased to find Paypal really do have your back.........after all we pay them enough


----------



## jljernigan925

Does anyone know what time yoogis and AnnsFF updates?  I always miss the good items


----------



## Bratty1919

Does anyone else find it odd that this user has changed their name so many times?

http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=2ndchancegallery


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that this user has changed their name so many times?
> 
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=2ndchancegallery


I think it's odd.

(Maybe the name changes have to do with "fake" accusations. I'm not an expert on Gucci, but I know this isn't authentic. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Tan-L...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e02e2715


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's odd.
> 
> (Maybe the name changes have to do with "fake" accusations. I'm not an expert on Gucci, but I know this isn't authentic.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Tan-L...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e02e2715




Could be... Also only the two most recent ID's show on Toolhaus - who knows what no-nos they did before that


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Could be... Also only the two most recent ID's show on Toolhaus - who knows what no-nos they did before that


I don't know what you mean by "only the two most recent ID's show on Toolhaus" because when an ID is changed, it changes everywhere, including your BBL. 

I.E, if you had one of those IDs on your bbl and didn't notice that they'd changed their ID, you wouldn't have had to do anything anyway. It changes with the ID. 

And AFAIK, toolhaus works the same way.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know what you mean by "only the two most recent ID's show on Toolhaus" because when an ID is changed, it changes everywhere, including your BBL.
> 
> I.E, if you had one of those IDs on your bbl and didn't notice that they'd changed their ID, you wouldn't have had to do anything anyway. It changes with the ID.
> 
> And AFAIK, toolhaus works the same way.




Okay - I will check again


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know what you mean by "only the two most recent ID's show on Toolhaus" because when an ID is changed, it changes everywhere, including your BBL.
> 
> I.E, if you had one of those IDs on your bbl and didn't notice that they'd changed their ID, you wouldn't have had to do anything anyway. It changes with the ID.
> 
> And AFAIK, toolhaus works the same way.





Bratty1919 said:


> Okay - I will check again


If you search by the previous ID (and I think it's only because the name was changed in the last 30 days), you'll see that it reverts to the current ID:

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=summerfieldantiques&Dirn=Received+by


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> If you search by the previous ID (and I think it's only because the name was changed in the last 30 days), you'll see that it reverts to the current ID:
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=summerfieldantiques&Dirn=Received+by




Yes - That's what I was just coming to post


----------



## jp23

I don't know If this is the right place to post this but it would let me post anywhere else. I recently sold a bag and shipping it to Norway but its be stuck here and hasn't moved :/


----------



## vernis-lover

jp23 said:


> I don't know If this is the right place to post this but it would let me post anywhere else. I recently sold a bag and shipping it to Norway but its be stuck here and hasn't moved :/
> 
> View attachment 2544164



Perfectly normal for Norway.  They are very strict with imports so if the right paperwork wasn't with the package then they will contact the buyer and have them email in invoices etc.  And when I say right paperwork then it seems to be above and beyond what the Post Office have you complete so even if you've done everything right at your end, it might not be right for Norway when received!

Have seen parcels sat in US customs for 10 days when no additional paperwork was required!

Nothing to worry about at this stage.


----------



## ginaki

jp23 said:


> I don't know If this is the right place to post this but it would let me post anywhere else. I recently sold a bag and shipping it to Norway but its be stuck here and hasn't moved :/
> 
> View attachment 2544164



I am from Greece and the same thing has happened to me with some international packages. Once, during the festive season, my package was in this status for 3 weeks! From my experience, when the tracking info shows this status for more than 2 days, it is very likely that the buyer has to pay custom fees. When my packages clear customs immediately, I don't get charged anything.
But things may be different in Norway!


----------



## jp23

Thank you guys so much for making me feel a little better if she doesn't pick it up after a while will it be returned it me?


----------



## vernis-lover

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys so much for making me feel a little better if she doesn't pick it up after a while will it be returned it me?



Have you input the tracking number into the Norway postal service site - you may get a little more information as to the status and can then, maybe, reach out to your buyer if no movement by, say, next week?


----------



## jp23

vernis-lover said:


> Have you input the tracking number into the Norway postal service site - you may get a little more information as to the status and can then, maybe, reach out to your buyer if no movement by, say, next week?



Great idea here is what I got! Also I tied contacting her a few days ago and still haven't gotten a response


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> Great idea here is what I got! Also I tied contacting her a few days ago and still haven't gotten a response
> View attachment 2546861



I also just sent the buyer another message saying that i will have to re charge for shipping if it gets returned to me..'


----------



## vernis-lover

jp23 said:


> I also just sent the buyer another message saying that i will have to re charge for shipping if it gets returned to me..'



At this stage, I'd recommend just leaving your buyer alone.  There is no reason to jump the gun and discuss repeat shipping - this may well atagonise your buyer.  Advising them their item is stuck in customs is one thing, assuming your buyer isn't dealing with is another! 

As an aside, if the buyer doesn't collect it and it is returned to you then I think you may well be required to refund the buyer.  Was it particularly high value thus making the buyer liable for a lot of import taxes?

Anyway, there is some customs paperwork missing which customs will have asked the buyer for.  They may have contacted them in writing so this will take a few days from arrival in customs to get to the buyer.  The buyer then has to respond to customs, the paperwork processed and the item released and delivered.


----------



## hilfaw

Hi--I have a couple of quick questions, please. I finally sold a bag after listing it twice (the first time it sold to a NPB), and the second time I listed it, I added a 14-day return policy because I thought maybe it would help it sell. It worked--someone did a BIN, and I got a much better price than the first listing, so I was very pleased. It was my first sale over $250, so I dutifully got the signature confirmation and insurance. I shipped it the next day, and it took only two days for it to get to the other side of the country, where it now sits on a shelf at the post office, waiting for the buyer to sign for it. It arrived on 3/12, so tomorrow it will have been there for a week. The tracking still says delivery status not updated, so I had to call the post office to find out that notice had been left.

So, my questions are, first, when does the 14-day return window start, from the date of purchase, the date it was out for delivery, or when she finally picks up the package? And, second, should I contact my buyer to remind her that the package is at the post office, or should I just wait it out? Finally, if she never claims it, what do I do then? 

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

hilfaw said:


> Hi--I have a couple of quick questions, please. I finally sold a bag after listing it twice (the first time it sold to a NPB), and the second time I listed it, I added a 14-day return policy because I thought maybe it would help it sell. It worked--someone did a BIN, and I got a much better price than the first listing, so I was very pleased. It was my first sale over $250, so I dutifully got the signature confirmation and insurance. I shipped it the next day, and it took only two days for it to get to the other side of the country, where it now sits on a shelf at the post office, waiting for the buyer to sign for it. It arrived on 3/12, so tomorrow it will have been there for a week. The tracking still says delivery status not updated, so I had to call the post office to find out that notice had been left.
> 
> So, my questions are, first, when does the 14-day return window start, from the date of purchase, the date it was out for delivery, or when she finally picks up the package? And, second, should I contact my buyer to remind her that the package is at the post office, or should I just wait it out? Finally, if she never claims it, what do I do then?
> 
> TIA!


You said you called the post office. I assume you meant the post office in her city, right? 

Did they say the package is still sitting there waiting for her?

It's possible she came in to get it and they didn't scan and didn't have her sign. 

In a case like that, it's risky contacting the buyer because she might realize that without proof of receipt and siggy, she can get a refund.


----------



## hilfaw

BeenBurned said:


> You said you called the post office. I assume you meant the post office in her city, right?
> 
> Did they say the package is still sitting there waiting for her?
> 
> It's possible she came in to get it and they didn't scan and didn't have her sign.
> 
> In a case like that, it's risky contacting the buyer because she might realize that without proof of receipt and siggy, she can get a refund.


Yes, sorry, I called the buyer's post office, and they told me that it was waiting for her. But I still have a lingering (irrational?) fear that she's already picked it up and they didn't get her to sign, despite what the lady at her post office said. I had called the toll-free USPS number first, and they opened a case to get her post office to update the tracking, so I'm hopeful that's what they'll do. Soon.


----------



## uadjit

hilfaw said:


> Hi--I have a couple of quick questions, please. I finally sold a bag after listing it twice (the first time it sold to a NPB), and the second time I listed it, I added a 14-day return policy because I thought maybe it would help it sell. It worked--someone did a BIN, and I got a much better price than the first listing, so I was very pleased. It was my first sale over $250, so I dutifully got the signature confirmation and insurance. I shipped it the next day, and it took only two days for it to get to the other side of the country, where it now sits on a shelf at the post office, waiting for the buyer to sign for it. It arrived on 3/12, so tomorrow it will have been there for a week. The tracking still says delivery status not updated, so I had to call the post office to find out that notice had been left.
> 
> So, my questions are, first, when does the 14-day return window start, from the date of purchase, the date it was out for delivery, or when she finally picks up the package? And, second, should I contact my buyer to remind her that the package is at the post office, or should I just wait it out? Finally, if she never claims it, what do I do then?
> 
> TIA!



The 14 days starts from time of delivery. The post office should return the package to you if the buyer doesn't pick it up after 2 weeks or so. If that happens then you should probably just refund her in full and call it a wash. Whether you contact her or not is up to you.


----------



## hilfaw

uadjit said:


> The 14 days starts from time of delivery. The post office should return the package to you if the buyer doesn't pick it up after 2 weeks or so. If that happens then you should probably just refund her in full and call it a wash. Whether you contact her or not is up to you.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## treschicgirl

Has anyone ever had this happen to them?  I saw an auction that was ending today for an LV bag I desperately wanted.  I set the alarm on my clock and patiently waited the 3 hours for auction to come to an end.  It was for an LV Boetie MM bag and the starting bid price was $650.  No one had bid on it.  So the last few minutes arrive and I go ahead and bid $700 just in case someone has the same idea as me, which turns out they did.  However, I won auction at $675 and paid my $20 shipping bringing total sale price to $695.  A decent price for the bag but not a steal by any stretch.  OK, so an hour later I get an email from buyer telling me that she needs to cancel sale because Ebay made an error.  She had the bag listed once before with a reserve and no one bought it.  Ebay automatically relisted it and did not set her reserve price, therefore she wanted me to cancel transaction and refund my money because she couldn't sell the bag for so little.  Have you ever heard of this before?  Is it possible that Ebay relisted her item and omitted her reserve price?  Been burned? Uadjit?  Ever heard of this?  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

treschicgirl said:


> Has anyone ever had this happen to them?  I saw an auction that was ending today for an LV bag I desperately wanted.  I set the alarm on my clock and patiently waited the 3 hours for auction to come to an end.  It was for an LV Boetie MM bag and the starting bid price was $650.  No one had bid on it.  So the last few minutes arrive and I go ahead and bid $700 just in case someone has the same idea as me, which turns out they did.  However, I won auction at $675 and paid my $20 shipping bringing total sale price to $695.  A decent price for the bag but not a steal by any stretch.  OK, so an hour later I get an email from buyer telling me that she needs to cancel sale because Ebay made an error.  She had the bag listed once before with a reserve and no one bought it.  Ebay automatically relisted it and did not set her reserve price, therefore she wanted me to cancel transaction and refund my money because she couldn't sell the bag for so little.  Have you ever heard of this before?  Is it possible that Ebay relisted her item and omitted her reserve price?  Been burned? Uadjit?  Ever heard of this?  Thanks.


What I think happened is that the seller listed the item, tried to save money so she didn't pay for a reserve and because the bag didn't sell for as much as she'd hoped to get, she wants to cancel. 

But just out of curiosity, I'd like to know whether you checked her completed listings. Is that bag there as unsold and not having met the reserve? 

If so, there's a possibility that she's telling the truth.


----------



## seltzer92

My UK buyer filed item not received two days after tracking shows "Payment of charges - Item being held, addressee being notified"

i informed her that she may need to pay a duty and she needs to contact her post office.

there's been no response in two days. what are the risks if i escalate this to ebay customer service after the 4 day period is up?


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> My UK buyer filed item not received two days after tracking shows "Payment of charges - Item being held, addressee being notified"
> 
> i informed her that she may need to pay a duty and she needs to contact her post office.
> 
> there's been no response in two days. what are the risks if i escalate this to ebay customer service after the 4 day period is up?


I think you have a very impatient buyer and I'd probably block her if I knew her ID!

I wouldn't escalate but I'd respond to the case that tracking indicates that "the buyer's item appears to be held by customs for duties fees, some sellers aren't responsible for. Ebay policy indicates that customs fees are the buyer's responsibility and when those fees are paid, she'll get the package." 

That puts the ball into her court.


----------



## seltzer92

well, the ball is already in her court. i responded in the help center, and there hasnt been a response in 3 days. the 4 day period is up tomorrow. 

*my worry is that ebay will only extend the SNAD case if i escalate it.* but i will respond with your verbiage when i escalate.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> I think you have a very impatient buyer and I'd probably block her if I knew her ID!
> 
> I wouldn't escalate but I'd respond to the case that tracking indicates that "the buyer's item appears to be held by customs for duties fees, some sellers aren't responsible for. Ebay policy indicates that customs fees are the buyer's responsibility and when those fees are paid, she'll get the package."
> 
> That puts the ball into her court.



This - any way we could have her ID?


----------



## ellen028

Hi, does anybody know this kind of gucci?I'm looking for the name of this tote bag. Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2550839


----------



## vernis-lover

seltzer92 said:


> My UK buyer filed item not received two days after tracking shows "Payment of charges - Item being held, addressee being notified"
> 
> i informed her that she may need to pay a duty and she needs to contact her post office.
> 
> there's been no response in two days. what are the risks if i escalate this to ebay customer service after the 4 day period is up?



Which shipping service did you use?  If it hooks up with Parcelforce then they will write to the buyer to let them know there are charges to pay - takes about a week for the letter to arrive after the tracking shows the message you have indicated.  Buyer may not have had the letter yet informing them what to do?

Once charges are paid then delivery is usually within 24/48 hours.

Although, of course, there is the alternative scenario that the buyer wasn't aware they would have to pay import charges!!  Was it a high value item?


----------



## seltzer92

vernis-lover said:


> Which shipping service did you use?  If it hooks up with Parcelforce then they will write to the buyer to let them know there are charges to pay - takes about a week for the letter to arrive after the tracking shows the message you have indicated.  Buyer may not have had the letter yet informing them what to do?
> 
> Once charges are paid then delivery is usually within 24/48 hours.
> 
> Although, of course, there is the alternative scenario that the buyer wasn't aware they would have to pay import charges!!  Was it a high value item?



i used priority international from the US. i was not aware that it takes about a week for the letter to reach them after customs has been accessed. this is useful information. (i had just assumed that the customs fees were calculated at their local post office and the notice went out the next day) tracking now says "Attempted Delivery - Item being held, addressee being notified". they may have paid for it by now. i just hope they make sure to get the signature - otherwise i am out $250 for the cost of the item - fingers crossed.

i will be sure to share this ebayer's user name after this is resolved.

i should probably also share the name of the ebay member that removed the tags from my celine bag and returned it. sigh.


----------



## vernis-lover

seltzer92 said:


> i used priority international from the US. i was not aware that it takes about a week for the letter to reach them after customs has been accessed. this is useful information. (i had just assumed that the customs fees were calculated at their local post office and the notice went out the next day) tracking now says "Attempted Delivery - Item being held, addressee being notified". they may have paid for it by now. i just hope they make sure to get the signature - otherwise i am out $250 for the cost of the item - fingers crossed.
> 
> i will be sure to share this ebayer's user name after this is resolved.
> 
> i should probably also share the name of the ebay member that removed the tags from my celine bag and returned it. sigh.



Input the tracking number onto the Parcelforce (http://www.parcelforce.com) website - if it shows up then they will be delivering and they will write to the buyer.  With PF, you can at least telephone and pay over the phone.  It takes a while as customs duties are assessed at the arrival point into the UK.  Parcelforce would then pay the customs charges on the buyer's behalf and receive the parcel into the buyer's local depot.  From there a letter is sent out in the normal mail to the buyer.  PF also levy a charge for paying the fees on the buyer's behalf (think it's around £12 these days) so buyer will also have this to pay too.

If it is to be delivered by Royal Mail then the buyer will receive a postcard with the fees due on it and instructions how to pay (I just received one this morning for £52 and the item was only going from Jersey to UK!  Charges are a quarter of the item's value.)  That takes a couple of days to sort out it seems as I have been waiting for this item since Wednesday and had wondered what had happened to it.  Similar process to PF - Royal Mail will pay the fees and reclaim from recipient (they charge buyers an additional £8 on top of import fees for doing this!)

At no point is a delivery attempt made with either of these companies until the fees have been paid - I don't know why tracking ever says that as it is completely false!

I don't know where in the UK your buyer lives but ALL of the delivery companies that deliver to my address would obtain a signature if one was required from the shipping service.


----------



## jp23

Here's an update It ended up moving along and was attempted to be delivered...


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> here's an update it ended up moving along and was attempted to be delivered...


----------



## jp23

I checked Norways postal service tracking and got this? Does this mean its coming back to me?


----------



## adelelsteele

Hello,

Being a 'newbie' to this site, I am as yet not able to start my own threads.  I just wanted some quick advice and this seemed a good a place as any to go (sorry in advance if this does actually turn out to be the wrong thread), what I want advice about is a transaction on e-bay.

I recently 'won' and auction style sale on e-bay, and then because of various problems with my Credit Card and paypal, I decided to pull out of the sale, now here's is the rub, the buyer demanded me to pay insertion fees and final sale fees, etc, now being that I had inconvenienced him, and the fact that this was my fault, I would have done this, though because he got 'greedy' by asking for a 5% 'inconvenience fee' I decided to investigae matters further, it turns out I didn't need to pay anything.

My question is this, if a buyer does pull out of a auction style sale is there any reason why the buyer should pay any of the fees, I realise that it is inconvienant to the seller, but from what I can understand they get their fees paid for when they re-list the item (which this seller has done), so I can't actually see any problems, other than the 'hammer' might go down at a slightly lower price.

Any help and advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Adele Steele


----------



## whateve

adelelsteele said:


> Hello,
> 
> Being a 'newbie' to this site, I am as yet not able to start my own threads.  I just wanted some quick advice and this seemed a good a place as any to go (sorry in advance if this does actually turn out to be the wrong thread), what I want advice about is a transaction on e-bay.
> 
> I recently 'won' and auction style sale on e-bay, and then because of various problems with my Credit Card and paypal, I decided to pull out of the sale, now here's is the rub, the buyer demanded me to pay insertion fees and final sale fees, etc, now being that I had inconvenienced him, and the fact that this was my fault, I would have done this, though because he got 'greedy' by asking for a 5% 'inconvenience fee' I decided to investigae matters further, it turns out I didn't need to pay anything.
> 
> My question is this, if a buyer does pull out of a auction style sale is there any reason why the buyer should pay any of the fees, I realise that it is inconvienant to the seller, but from what I can understand they get their fees paid for when they re-list the item (which this seller has done), so I can't actually see any problems, other than the 'hammer' might go down at a slightly lower price.
> 
> Any help and advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Adele Steele


If a buyer pulls out of any kind of sale, they get a strike against their account. Too many strikes, and sellers can block that buyer from bidding on their listings. Actually, sellers can block any potential buyer if they want. If you had done this to my auction, believe me, you would be permanently blocked from my listings.

It is very rude for the winning bidder to not complete the transaction. The seller loses the sale. If you hadn't bid, the next highest bidder would have won the auction and might have paid. The seller has lost that potential buyer, possibly forever, because now when he relists, people are going to think there was something wrong with the item since the winning bidder backed out. There might be an ideal time to sell that item, and now that window is past.

Ebay charges final value fees the minute the auction ends. The fees aren't automatically credited to him. The seller has to request a cancellation of the transaction. Either the buyer has to agree to cancel the transaction or let the request expire before ebay will refund the fees. If you actually paid him through paypal, even if you were refunded, there is a portion of the paypal fees that doesn't get refunded.

Insertion fees, if there are any, are not credited back.


----------



## Jahna

whateve said:


> If a buyer pulls out of any kind of sale, they get a strike against their account. Too many strikes, and sellers can block that buyer from bidding on their listings. Actually, sellers can block any potential buyer if they want. If you had done this to my auction, believe me, you would be permanently blocked from my listings.
> 
> It is very rude for the winning bidder to not complete the transaction. The seller loses the sale. If you hadn't bid, the next highest bidder would have won the auction and might have paid. The seller has lost that potential buyer, possibly forever, because now when he relists, people are going to think there was something wrong with the item since the winning bidder backed out. There might be an ideal time to sell that item, and now that window is past.
> 
> Ebay charges final value fees the minute the auction ends. The fees aren't automatically credited to him. The seller has to request a cancellation of the transaction. Either the buyer has to agree to cancel the transaction or let the request expire before ebay will refund the fees. If you actually paid him through paypal, even if you were refunded, there is a portion of the paypal fees that doesn't get refunded.
> 
> Insertion fees, if there are any, are not credited back.


Thanks *whateve*, for very clearly explaining this issue. I have only had this happen once with a sale but I did lose the 3 other potential buyers (even though I messaged them personally, that the item was now again available). My re-listing got sold, but at a significantly lower price.


----------



## BeenBurned

adelelsteele said:


> Hello,
> 
> Being a 'newbie' to this site, I am as yet not able to start my own threads.  I just wanted some quick advice and this seemed a good a place as any to go (sorry in advance if this does actually turn out to be the wrong thread), what I want advice about is a transaction on e-bay.
> 
> I recently 'won' and auction style sale on e-bay, and then because of various problems with my Credit Card and paypal, I decided to pull out of the sale, now here's is the rub, the buyer demanded me to pay insertion fees and final sale fees, etc, now being that I had inconvenienced him, and the fact that this was my fault, I would have done this, though because he got 'greedy' by asking for a 5% 'inconvenience fee' I decided to investigae matters further, it turns out I didn't need to pay anything.
> 
> My question is this, if a buyer does pull out of a auction style sale is there any reason why the buyer should pay any of the fees, I realise that it is inconvienant to the seller, but from what I can understand they get their fees paid for when they re-list the item (which this seller has done), so I can't actually see any problems, other than the 'hammer' might go down at a slightly lower price.
> 
> Any help and advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Adele Steele


I would have also blocked you in the future and filed an IUD (unpaid item dispute) with ebay so it would be on record that you were a non-payer. 

It bothers the heck out of me when buyers minimize the impact of their actions, either by granting that sellers "get their fees" and that it's a "minor inconvenience." 

Time is money to sellers and you have wasted the seller's time and money and don't see a problem with it. The seller has lost (at least) a week of the listing, another week before being able to relist (in case you decide to do the right thing and pay), then another week for the listing to run again. Once that relisted item sells, and it might take more than just one time relisting it, the seller would have lost at least a month of time.

IMO, a 5% "inconvenience fee" is very reasonable. Many B&M stores charge 20% "restocking fees" when you return some items! 

Let me ask this. If the problem was with your credit card or PP, why didn't you just offer to send a postal money order? Most experienced sellers love buyers who pay with a m.o. from the USPS. 

What you did, whether on an expensive item or not is a violation of ebay policy and you were wrong to have done it and more wrong to blame the seller when the seller did nothing wrong.


----------



## jellyv

BeenBurned said:


> I would have also blocked you in the future and filed an IUD (unpaid item dispute) with ebay so it would be on record that you were a non-payer.
> 
> It bothers the heck out of me when buyers minimize the impact of their actions, either by granting that sellers "get their fees" and that it's a "minor inconvenience."
> 
> Time is money to sellers and you have wasted the seller's time and money and don't see a problem with it.



Agree 100%.  Buyers (or really nonbuyers) of this sort should stick to the retail environment. They seem not to care that they are affecting individual, small sellers on eBay a lot of the time.


----------



## christinag

A new one for me.. a seller just posted me **7 days** after I won an auction to tell me that 'his wife got angry at him for selling a family heirloom, this happens sometimes, sorry, will have to refund you."
No refund yet of course.. he posted this an hour ago.. (as a seller dontcha think you would refund immediately after dropping that bomb?) 
As a buyer, do I have any recourse? I am certain this person was simply offered more money after they sold the item to me.


----------



## Bratty1919

christinag said:


> A new one for me.. a seller just posted me **7 days** after I won an auction to tell me that 'his wife got angry at him for selling a family heirloom, this happens sometimes, sorry, will have to refund you."
> No refund yet of course.. he posted this an hour ago.. (as a seller dontcha think you would refund immediately after dropping that bomb?)
> As a buyer, do I have any recourse? I am certain this person was simply offered more money after they sold the item to me.




You could hold off and see if it's re-listed for more $ - then leave appropriate FB. I hate when this happens!


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> A new one for me.. a seller just posted me **7 days** after I won an auction to tell me that 'his wife got angry at him for selling a family heirloom, this happens sometimes, sorry, will have to refund you."
> No refund yet of course.. he posted this an hour ago.. (as a seller dontcha think you would refund immediately after dropping that bomb?)
> As a buyer, do I have any recourse? I am certain this person was simply offered more money after they sold the item to me.


For a seller to have waited 7 days before contacting you and adding salt to the wound by not refunding immediately, this is one of those instances where the seller has rightly earned negative feedback. (And I don't recommend that often!)


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> For a seller to have waited 7 days before contacting you and adding salt to the wound by not refunding immediately, this is one of those instances where the seller has rightly earned negative feedback. (And I don't recommend that often!)



He actually contacted me twice previously to let me know he was 'working on the shipping' LOL..

Why do I get the feeling the refund is going to be problematic also?


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> He actually contacted me twice previously to let me know he was 'working on the shipping' LOL..
> 
> Why do I get the feeling the refund is going to be problematic also?


That shouldn't be a problem because all you need to do is file INR and since there's no tracking to prove you received it, you'll win a case automatically. 

In fact, if it's been 7 days, file INR now. Let him get the account ding for a dispute.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> That shouldn't be a problem because all you need to do is file INR and since there's no tracking to prove you received it, you'll win a case automatically.
> 
> In fact, if it's been 7 days, file INR now. Let him get the account ding for a dispute.



I will, I usually am all about giving sellers the benefit of the doubt - karma & all that.. but this one has crossed a few too many lines already, needs to get a learning experience.


----------



## AirJewels

Help!  A zero feedback bidder won my auction and I was scared it would be a NPB but she paid.  She then sent me an email saying she hadn't updated eBay since she moved and would I please send it to her new address.  I told her I had to send it to the address in PayPal and could she please update her PayPal account.  She wrote back and said it had been updated but when I went to print the label it was the old address.  The two addresses are in the same city.  What should I do?  I want to ship the item ASAP but                                                           don't want to get screwed if this is some kind of scam.


----------



## vernis-lover

AirJewels said:


> Help!  A zero feedback bidder won my auction and I was scared it would be a NPB but she paid.  She then sent me an email saying she hadn't updated eBay since she moved and would I please send it to her new address.  I told her I had to send it to the address in PayPal and could she please update her PayPal account.  She wrote back and said it had been updated but when I went to print the label it was the old address.  The two addresses are in the same city.  What should I do?  I want to ship the item ASAP but                                                           don't want to get screwed if this is some kind of scam.



You will need to refund the payment she made and ask her to repay with the correct details.  Whilst she might update the record on her screen, it won't change it on the payment notification you have received.


----------



## BeenBurned

AirJewels said:


> Help!  A zero feedback bidder won my auction and I was scared it would be a NPB but she paid.  She then sent me an email saying she hadn't updated eBay since she moved and would I please send it to her new address.  I told her I had to send it to the address in PayPal and could she please update her PayPal account.  She wrote back and said it had been updated but when I went to print the label it was the old address.  The two addresses are in the same city.  What should I do?  I want to ship the item ASAP but                                                           don't want to get screwed if this is some kind of scam.





vernis-lover said:


> You will need to refund the payment she made and ask her to repay with the correct details.  Whilst she might update the record on her screen, it won't change it on the payment notification you have received.


While I normally would recommend Vernis-lover's suggestion, sometimes it depends on the price of the item. Depending on the price, I might send it. (You would lose seller protection but I have done it with relatively inexpensive items.)

How much was it?


----------



## whateve

AirJewels said:


> Help!  A zero feedback bidder won my auction and I was scared it would be a NPB but she paid.  She then sent me an email saying she hadn't updated eBay since she moved and would I please send it to her new address.  I told her I had to send it to the address in PayPal and could she please update her PayPal account.  She wrote back and said it had been updated but when I went to print the label it was the old address.  The two addresses are in the same city.  What should I do?  I want to ship the item ASAP but                                                           don't want to get screwed if this is some kind of scam.





vernis-lover said:


> You will need to refund the payment she made and ask her to repay with the correct details.  Whilst she might update the record on her screen, it won't change it on the payment notification you have received.





BeenBurned said:


> While I normally would recommend Vernis-lover's suggestion, sometimes it depends on the price of the item. Depending on the price, I might send it. (You would lose seller protection but I have done it with relatively inexpensive items.)
> 
> How much was it?


I refunded once due to the same situation, and the buyer never paid again, so I lost the sale. 

Whenever I've screwed up and forgotten to change the address when I want to send something to my daughter, the sellers have always shipped it without me changing the address in paypal.


----------



## vernis-lover

whateve said:


> I refunded once due to the same situation, and the buyer never paid again, so I lost the sale.
> 
> Whenever I've screwed up and forgotten to change the address when I want to send something to my daughter, the sellers have always shipped it without me changing the address in paypal.



You can agree to ship to an alternative address but as a seller then if the buyer decides to claim non-receipt then you're definitely going to lose the claim as the seller must show they shipped to the address provided with the PP payment.  So you're entirely dependent on the buyer's honesty.  So if does really depend on the value of the item and how much, as a seller, you would be prepared to write off.


----------



## AirJewels

BeenBurned said:


> While I normally would recommend Vernis-lover's suggestion, sometimes it depends on the price of the item. Depending on the price, I might send it. (You would lose seller protection but I have done it with relatively inexpensive items.)
> 
> How much was it?



It was a handbag for $273.  I ended up cancelling the transaction and relisting it as a Buy it Now for the winning bid and the buyer repurchased.  Everything ended up working out but the whole situation definitely made me nervous since the buyer had zero feedback.  I'm still glad I didn't just send it to the address she told me to.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I need advice.  I bought an expensive wallet from a seller on ebay, and used PayPal.  The listing stated "no returns," and I was fine with that, BUT, it wasn't as described in the listing.  I've asked to return for a refund, and she's refusing.  Where do I go from here?


----------



## vernis-lover

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need advice.  I bought an expensive wallet from a seller on ebay, and used PayPal.  The listing stated "no returns," and I was fine with that, BUT, it wasn't as described in the listing.  I've asked to return for a refund, and she's refusing.  Where do I go from here?



You would have to open a "Significantly Not As Described" dispute on ebay.  Based on what you've said the seller is likely to refuse to have the item returned so you would have to escalate it to ebay, after the allowed timeframe, to make a decision.

As such, be very clear as to why the item wasn't as described and provide photographs within the resolution centre to support your case.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

vernis-lover said:


> You would have to open a "Significantly Not As Described" dispute on ebay.  Based on what you've said the seller is likely to refuse to have the item returned so you would have to escalate it to ebay, after the allowed timeframe, to make a decision.
> 
> As such, be very clear as to why the item wasn't as described and provide photographs within the resolution centre to support your case.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Yes, very helpful.  Thank you!  I've opened a dispute.


----------



## BeenBurned

AirJewels said:


> It was a handbag for $273.  I ended up cancelling the transaction and relisting it as a Buy it Now for the winning bid and the buyer repurchased.  Everything ended up working out but the whole situation definitely made me nervous since the buyer had zero feedback.  I'm still glad I didn't just send it to the address she told me to.


In this case, $273 would have been more than I'd be willing to risk. I'm glad you refunded and her repayment went smoothly. I would have done the same for that amount.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need advice.  I bought an expensive wallet from a seller on ebay, and used PayPal.  The listing stated "no returns," and I was fine with that, BUT, it wasn't as described in the listing.  I've asked to return for a refund, and she's refusing.  Where do I go from here?





Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, very helpful.  Thank you!  I've opened a dispute.


How was it not as described?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BeenBurned said:


> How was it not as described?



In two ways.  It stated that the wallet was crocodileit's alligator.  That's ok, I'm familiar with the brand and knew the symbol indicated alligator, not croc.  What troubles me is that the leather pull tab on the outside has separated, and it wasn't mentioned in the listing or shown in the photos.  This is a brand where repairs very much affect the value.  The seller told me she'd take it to the NY store and have it repaired, but I don't trust that, because when I first contacted her, she told to just glue it together.  Um, NO!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Does anyone know how to add the Gallery Plus option to a listing once it's already been listed?  For the life of me, I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I am new to listing on eBay, and I'm sure this question is answered here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it...

I state in my listings that I don't accept returns.  From reading this forum, I know this means next to nothing.  If a buyer somehow is able to return an item at eBay's direction, is there any way to force the buyer to pay for return shipping, as well as deduct the original shipping (I have all my items set as free shipping)?  If so, is this something that I need to state in my listing, or is there a setting for this?

TIA for the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> I am new to listing on eBay, and I'm sure this question is answered here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it...
> 
> I state in my listings that I don't accept returns.  From reading this forum, I know this means next to nothing.  If a buyer somehow is able to return an item at eBay's direction, is there any way to force the buyer to pay for return shipping, as well as deduct the original shipping (I have all my items set as free shipping)?  If so, is this something that I need to state in my listing, or is there a setting for this?
> 
> TIA for the help!


Sellers don't need to accept returns as long as they *accurately* and fully describe their items. But if an item is SNAD in some way and there's undisclosed, unphotographed and/or undescribed problems, ebay can force a return. 

If an item is found to be SNAD and returned, the buyer will be refunded to full payment, including shipping, even if they didn't pay for shipping. If your item is returned because you didn't list it properly, you can't deduct the cost of shipping the item. Generally, return shipping is on the buyer, but again, since the reason for return is a result of your error, IMO, a good seller should make the buyer whole.

OTOH, if you choose to accept a refund for another reason, i.e., not an error on your part, you can stipulate that buyer pays shipping in both directions. But that must be disclosed in the listing and is only when the item was accurately described.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers don't need to accept returns as long as they *accurately* and fully describe their items. But if an item is SNAD in some way and there's undisclosed, unphotographed and/or undescribed problems, ebay can force a return.
> 
> If an item is found to be SNAD and returned, the buyer will be refunded to full payment, including shipping, even if they didn't pay for shipping. If your item is returned because you didn't list it properly, you can't deduct the cost of shipping the item. Generally, return shipping is on the buyer, but again, since the reason for return is a result of your error, IMO, a good seller should make the buyer whole.
> 
> OTOH, if you choose to accept a refund for another reason, i.e., not an error on your part, you can stipulate that buyer pays shipping in both directions. But that must be disclosed in the listing and is only when the item was accurately described.



Okay, so let's say I'm selling a bag.  I sell it to seller and accurately describe it in my listing.  Buyer has buyer's remorse and makes up a reason to claim the bag is SNAD, and eBay sides with them (I know they have to prove it, etc., but just for the sake of the question, let's pretend buyer is making the reason up and eBay believes buyer).  Buyer sends the bag back, and not only gets the money she paid for the bag, but also the $30 that I paid for shipping to send it to her (assuming that my listing states free shipping)?  But buyer has to pay for return shipping unless I agree to pay for it?  Is that right?

Obviously, I don't mean a situation where I inaccurately described something.  I would certainly take the item back and make the buyer whole should something like that occur.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Okay, so let's say I'm selling a bag.  I sell it to seller and accurately describe it in my listing.  Buyer has buyer's remorse and makes up a reason to claim the bag is SNAD, and eBay sides with them (I know they have to prove it, etc., but just for the sake of the question, let's pretend buyer is making the reason up and eBay believes buyer).  Buyer sends the bag back, and not only gets the money she paid for the bag, but also the $30 that I paid for shipping to send it to her (assuming that my listing states free shipping)?  But buyer has to pay for return shipping unless I agree to pay for it?  Is that right?
> 
> Obviously, I don't mean a situation where I inaccurately described something.  I would certainly take the item back and make the buyer whole should something like that occur.


Simple answer to your question: Yes, that's right. 

If the buyer is able to prove to ebay that your description didn't match the item accurately, she'll get a full refund. 

In addition, because the dispute was resolved against you, your account will also have a "defect," which is a ding against you. If you get enough defects, you'll be suspended from selling. And the buyer can also neg you and/or dings your DSRs.

IMO, if a buyer wants to return, whether you have a policy or not, you're better off just accepting the return. It's not what you want to do but consider it a cost of doing business.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> Simple answer to your question: Yes, that's right.
> 
> If the buyer is able to prove to ebay that your description didn't match the item accurately, she'll get a full refund.
> 
> In addition, because the dispute was resolved against you, your account will also have a "defect," which is a ding against you. If you get enough defects, you'll be suspended from selling. And the buyer can also neg you and/or dings your DSRs.
> 
> IMO, if a buyer wants to return, whether you have a policy or not, you're better off just accepting the return. It's not what you want to do but consider it a cost of doing business.



Thanks so much for the information and the quick reply.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

vernis-lover said:


> You would have to open a "Significantly Not As Described" dispute on ebay.  Based on what you've said the seller is likely to refuse to have the item returned so you would have to escalate it to ebay, after the allowed timeframe, to make a decision.
> 
> *As such, be very clear as to why the item wasn't as described and provide photographs within the resolution centre to support your case.*
> 
> Hope that helps.



So far, the seller is still refusing the return and refund.  Can someone tell me how to  provide pictures to the resolution center for my case?


Edited:  Nevermind, I found it.  

Now, is there a way to contact ebay directly about this?  Exchnaging emails with the seller is getting us both nowhere.


----------



## AirJewels

BeenBurned said:


> In this case, $273 would have been more than I'd be willing to risk. I'm glad you refunded and her repayment went smoothly. I would have done the same for that amount.




I am having the same issue again today!  I had a handbag listed as an auction only and someone messaged me wanting to buy the bag immediately and have it shipped overnight.  I had the starting price as the handbag's retail value and added a Buy It Now price at 30% above that.  I didn't think the person would Buy It Now at that price but they did.  Shortly after making the purchase they emailed me asking to ship it to a different address than the one in PayPal, claiming that they tried to change it but PayPal wouldn't let them.  I emailed them back and said I couldn't do that and I could cancel the transaction and we'd have to redo everything.  No response from them yet but it gives me pause that this person is willing to buy a bag for $100 over retail and again, the whole different address thing.  Could be totally legit like my last one but smells like some weird scam?


----------



## Glamnatic

I have been a seller on eBay for over a year now, I'm located overseas and never has any issues with my buyers, anyway, I have the problem that PayPal and eBay retain my funds for 21 days. Of course I can print a shipping Lable as I'm in South America, what could I do to avoid this problem? Where should I contact eBay? I can't never seem to find an email to get in touch, and I can't call international, thanks !


----------



## vernis-lover

Cavalier Girl said:


> So far, the seller is still refusing the return and refund.  Can someone tell me how to  provide pictures to the resolution center for my case?
> 
> 
> Edited:  Nevermind, I found it.
> 
> Now, is there a way to contact ebay directly about this?  Exchnaging emails with the seller is getting us both nowhere.



Stop exchanging emails with the seller and just let the dispute sit until you can escalate it (8 days after you opened it).  Once the 8 days has passed you can escalate to ebay for a decision and add your comments when you escalate the case depending on your situation.  All comments are reviewed by ebay so make sure you stay professional.


----------



## vernis-lover

Glamnatic said:


> I have been a seller on eBay for over a year now, I'm located overseas and never has any issues with my buyers, anyway, I have the problem that PayPal and eBay retain my funds for 21 days. Of course I can print a shipping Lable as I'm in South America, what could I do to avoid this problem? Where should I contact eBay? I can't never seem to find an email to get in touch, and I can't call international, thanks !



Funds hold is a PP policy as I understand it.  Here are some of the reasons why PP hold funds:

Here are some common reasons we may hold payments in a pending balance:


You have limited history or selling activity.
You have low Detailed Seller Ratings, negative Feedback, or other indication of below-standard performance on eBay.
You have a high rate of customer refunds, disputes, claims, or chargebacks.
You're  selling in a high risk category or industry such as tickets, travel,  gift certificates, computers, consumer electronics, or mobile phones.
Your  business or selling activity is inconsistent. For example, you have a  spike in selling activity, your average selling price changes, or you  started selling in a new category.
The account information you have provided is incomplete or inaccurate, or we're uncertain about the information you've provided.
Your withdrawal activity has changed.
So you'd need to review your selling to see if you are affected.  If, for example, you've only sold 5 items in that year then they will likely still hold your funds.


Not sure why you can't find an email as it's plainly available on the right hand side of this page:

https://www.paypal.com/gb/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/home/

You will find, though, that you get a cut and paste response when you email so speaking to someone about your particular account would be infinitely better - even though you may not receive the answer you are looking for.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lily

Does anyone know when eBay/Paypal refund a buyer if they return an item? Is it as soon as they receive a tracking number for the parcel, or when the tracking update says 'delivered'?


----------



## BeenBurned

Lily said:


> Does anyone know when eBay/Paypal refund a buyer if they return an item? Is it as soon as they receive a tracking number for the parcel, or when the tracking update says 'delivered'?


I don't know that it's automatic in any case, but it would have to be shown as "delivered." And if the item was $250+, s.c. would have to be shown too.


----------



## Lily

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know that it's automatic in any case, but it would have to be shown as "delivered." And if the item was $250+, s.c. would have to be shown too.



Good stuff! That gives me some time to get adequate funds transferred to PP first. Thanks so much for answering, *BeenBurned*!


----------



## Lindsay2367

So I sold my first item on eBay (woo hoo!), and am planning to ship it Monday.  When I go to print out the label, do I do it from the My eBay Sold page?  Will the option that says to Print Shipping Label let me know that it's okay to ship?  I checked my buyer, and she has great feedback, but I certainly want to make sure I'm covered anyway.  Thanks!

Edited to add: buyer paid by By It Now, so payment is all set!


----------



## whateve

Lindsay2367 said:


> So I sold my first item on eBay (woo hoo!), and am planning to ship it Monday.  When I go to print out the label, do I do it from the My eBay Sold page?  Will the option that says to Print Shipping Label let me know that it's okay to ship?  I checked my buyer, and she has great feedback, but I certainly want to make sure I'm covered anyway.  Thanks!
> 
> Edited to add: buyer paid by By It Now, so payment is all set!


Yes, if she paid, it is okay to ship. Print the label from the ebay my sold page.


----------



## Lindsay2367

whateve said:


> Yes, if she paid, it is okay to ship. Print the label from the ebay my sold page.



Wonderful, thank you!  And I am able to add insurance and signature confirmation from there as well?


----------



## whateve

Lindsay2367 said:


> Wonderful, thank you!  And I am able to add insurance and signature confirmation from there as well?


yes.


----------



## beekmanhill

Lindsay2367 said:


> Wonderful, thank you!  And I am able to add insurance and signature confirmation from there as well?


When you go to print label, if buyer has not paid, ebay will show a message that says something to the effect of "buyer has not paid , we advise not to buy and print label until buyer has paid."  So you really can't go wrong.


----------



## vernis-lover

Lily said:


> Does anyone know when eBay/Paypal refund a buyer if they return an item? Is it as soon as they receive a tracking number for the parcel, or when the tracking update says 'delivered'?



I recently received a "forced" refund from a SNAD item.  Ebay refunded me on the day the delivery attempt was made to the uncooperative seller.  Parcel has now been "held" for the seller for 10 days and she's still not collected it.  I didn't contact ebay to pursue the refund - it just happened.


----------



## Lily

vernis-lover said:


> I recently received a "forced" refund from a SNAD item.  Ebay refunded me on the day the delivery attempt was made to the uncooperative seller.  Parcel has now been "held" for the seller for 10 days and she's still not collected it.  I didn't contact ebay to pursue the refund - it just happened.



Hmmm interesting! Thanks for the heads up, *vernis-lover*!


----------



## Agentspades

If you received payment for an item and transferred half of it to your bank and after receiving the item the buyer wants to return it and the paypal funds become held, how do they get the other half? Do I need to transfer back into PayPal, or will they just take it out of my bank account?


----------



## BeenBurned

Agentspades said:


> If you received payment for an item and transferred half of it to your bank and after receiving the item the buyer wants to return it and the paypal funds become held, how do they get the other half? Do I need to transfer back into PayPal, or will they just take it out of my bank account?


You issue a refund of the full amount that you and the buyer agreed on and if the full amount isn't in your paypal balance, the transfer/refund (entire amount) will go through as an echeck. It'll take 4 days for the transfer to complete. 

The balance in your PP account remains there.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm selling an expensive bag on eBay and have it listed with about 25 pictures. I tend to take too many, that's for sure.  Anyway, a buyer emailed me asking if she would be able to return it if it proved not to be authentic.

I bought this bag for myself at our high end department store. I know it's authentic, but now I want to block the buyer.

Am I being overly cautious?


----------



## threadbender

Jayne1 said:


> I'm selling an expensive bag on eBay and have it listed with about 25 pictures. I tend to take too many, that's for sure.  Anyway, a buyer emailed me asking if she would be able to return it if it proved not to be authentic.
> 
> I bought this bag for myself at our high end department store. I know it's authentic, but now I want to block the buyer.
> 
> Am I being overly cautious?


What does their feedback left look like? What type of purchases, if any, have they been making? If you feel uncomfortable, by all means, block them.
That said, others here are wonderful at coming up with responses, so there is that option. To assure them that it is authentic etc.
I would likely block them, but I have little patience. lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> I'm selling an expensive bag on eBay and have it listed with about 25 pictures. I tend to take too many, that's for sure.  Anyway, a buyer emailed me asking if she would be able to return it if it proved not to be authentic.
> 
> I bought this bag for myself at our high end department store. I know it's authentic, but now I want to block the buyer.
> 
> Am I being overly cautious?


Maybe it's not necessary but I tend to block anyone who asks questions that make me uncomfortable. There are enough buyers around that I prefer to block someone I consider a risky buyer. 

I think in this case, I'd send the potential buyer a response stating that "my listing has 25 pictures, enough to prove authenticity. If it makes you more comfortable, please feel free to have the bag authenticated either on the purse forum at their "authenticate this *whatever brand*" (insert link) or on the ebay shoes/purses/fashion accessories board. You may prefer a professional authentication from (Authenticate4U or whoever does the brand) for a small fee."

Depending on her reply, you might still want to block.


----------



## Jayne1

carlpsmom said:


> What does their feedback left look like? What type of purchases, if any, have they been making? If you feel uncomfortable, by all means, block them.
> That said, others here are wonderful at coming up with responses, so there is that option. To assure them that it is authentic etc.
> I would likely block them, but I have little patience. lol





BeenBurned said:


> Maybe it's not necessary but I tend to block anyone who asks questions that make me uncomfortable. There are enough buyers around that I prefer to block someone I consider a risky buyer.
> 
> I think in this case, I'd send the potential buyer a response stating that "my listing has 25 pictures, enough to prove authenticity. If it makes you more comfortable, please feel free to have the bag authenticated either on the purse forum at their "authenticate this *whatever brand*" (insert link) or on the ebay shoes/purses/fashion accessories board. You may prefer a professional authentication from (Authenticate4U or whoever does the brand) for a small fee."
> 
> Depending on her reply, you might still want to block.


Thank you for the quick replies.

I don't see much shopping on her part, but I don't shop a lot either when I know I'm about to make a big purchase, so her lack of purchases may not mean anything.

I told her to have it authenticated on TPF although I probably will block her.  It's a wonder I sell anything at all with all the people I block.


----------



## mymeimei02

Quick question. I recently had to file a SNAD and requested a refund from a seller that I had bought a bag from. She did not state the true condition of the bag or the fact it had a strong perfume smell to it and kept insisting it was in excellent condition despite the fact the leather was fading and the stitching was loose. I communicated with her after I received it and she said "no refunds" and can't understand why I don't want the "gorgeous" bag..... so I filed a case against her. This is really the few maybe first time I had done this in my 15 years on eBay. I eventually got refunded and now she is requesting to canceling the transaction. She had re-listed bag at a higher price and still did not disclose the perfume smell and poor condition. SO I am torn should I agree to cancel or disagree. As I understand she is trying to re-coup the fees but she had not been cooperative since I first contacted her requesting a refund.


----------



## threadbender

mymeimei02 said:


> Quick question. I recently had to file a SNAD and requested a refund from a seller that I had bought a bag from. She did not state the true condition of the bag or the fact it had a strong perfume smell to it and kept insisting it was in excellent condition despite the fact the leather was fading and the stitching was loose. I communicated with her after I received it and she said "no refunds" and can't understand why I don't want the "gorgeous" bag..... so I filed a case against her. This is really the few maybe first time I had done this in my 15 years on eBay. I eventually got refunded and now she is requesting to canceling the transaction. She had re-listed bag at a higher price and still did not disclose the perfume smell and poor condition. SO I am torn should I agree to cancel or disagree. As I understand she is trying to re-coup the fees but she had not been cooperative since I first contacted her requesting a refund.




I know this is not in the rules, but did the seller refund the shipping fees for the return? My take is if she made you whole, then I might consider the request, but still lean towards declining since it was such a hassle. If she did not refund the return shipping, then I would decline. Odds are Ebay will refund her anyway.


----------



## mymeimei02

^ Thanks  for the response ...no she didn't refund the shipping fee because it was free but I paid for the return  ....


----------



## uadjit

mymeimei02 said:


> Quick question. I recently had to file a SNAD and requested a refund from a seller that I had bought a bag from. She did not state the true condition of the bag or the fact it had a strong perfume smell to it and kept insisting it was in excellent condition despite the fact the leather was fading and the stitching was loose. I communicated with her after I received it and she said "no refunds" and can't understand why I don't want the "gorgeous" bag..... so I filed a case against her. This is really the few maybe first time I had done this in my 15 years on eBay. I eventually got refunded and now she is requesting to canceling the transaction. She had re-listed bag at a higher price and still did not disclose the perfume smell and poor condition. SO I am torn should I agree to cancel or disagree. As I understand she is trying to re-coup the fees but she had not been cooperative since I first contacted her requesting a refund.



You can cancel the transaction but still leave appropriate feedback. I mean, you did return the bag to her. All she has to do to recoup her fees is call eBay and show them the refund transaction ID and they will credit her, anyway. The real issue is what you say in fb.


----------



## whateve

I'll be removing my listings for an extended time. I know ebay only saves your listings for 60 days, at most. Is there an easy way to save them so they will be easy to relist? I know I can save all the data to reenter. I have the pictures on my computer, but it is hard to tell which ones are in the listing and in which order. The only other thing I can think of to do is relist them every so often and then remove them immediately.


----------



## mymeimei02

uadjit said:


> You can cancel the transaction but still leave appropriate feedback. I mean, you did return the bag to her. All she has to do to recoup her fees is call eBay and show them the refund transaction ID and they will credit her, anyway. The real issue is what you say in fb.



I had left appropriate feedback so by canceling can she have the feedback removed?  I hate giving her a negative because I sell too but she just wasn't being cooperative or willing to work something out ....


----------



## BeenBurned

mymeimei02 said:


> I had left appropriate feedback so by canceling can she have the feedback removed?  I hate giving her a negative because I sell too but she just wasn't being cooperative or willing to work something out ....


A cancelled transaction still allows you to leave feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'll be removing my listings for an extended time. I know ebay only saves your listings for 60 days, at most. Is there an easy way to save them so they will be easy to relist? I know I can save all the data to reenter. I have the pictures on my computer, but it is hard to tell which ones are in the listing and in which order. The only other thing I can think of to do is relist them every so often and then remove them immediately.


If you use a photohosting site (like photobucket), you can copy and save the HTML version of your description. 

For the ebay-hosted pictures, perhaps saving screenshots of the top of the listing will help you with the order of picutres.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If you use a photohosting site (like photobucket), you can copy and save the HTML version of your description.
> 
> For the ebay-hosted pictures, perhaps saving screenshots of the top of the listing will help you with the order of picutres.


thanks.


----------



## lvfringe

Does anyone know how to copy a picture from ebay messages to put on the Authenticate This thread here?  Now that ebay doesn't allow email addresses in messages, the only way to get more pics for authentication is through ebay messaging.  I requested more pics and the seller provided them, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get them out of ebay messages to the TPF.


----------



## vernis-lover

whateve said:


> I'll be removing my listings for an extended time. I know ebay only saves your listings for 60 days, at most. Is there an easy way to save them so they will be easy to relist? I know I can save all the data to reenter. I have the pictures on my computer, but it is hard to tell which ones are in the listing and in which order. The only other thing I can think of to do is relist them every so often and then remove them immediately.


 
Can you save them as draft listings and go in and edit them once a month or so and then resave them as draft listings?  On co.uk you can have 5 draft listings save (not sure if you need a lot more than that) and they save for 30 days.  You can use the notify settings with MY EBAY to have reminders sent to you when the drafts are about to expire.

I wouldn't advocate listing and then cancelling seeing as ebay have started charging fees for cancelled listings.


----------



## uadjit

If you have less than 50 listings you can just mass relist them for free then take them down immediately once a month. There's a slight chance someone might bid but it's very slim.


----------



## BeenBurned

lvfringe said:


> Does anyone know how to copy a picture from  ebay messages to put on the Authenticate This thread here?  Now that  ebay doesn't allow email addresses in messages, the only way to get more  pics for authentication is through ebay messaging.  I requested more  pics and the seller provided them, but I can't for the life of me figure  out how to get them out of ebay messages to the TPF.


There are 2 ways I do it. 

In Firefox, I can right-click and copy image and paste it into the reply box. (For me, the right-click, copy image doesn't work in Safari.) You can also save the pictures to your computer using "save as" and attach them after, using the paper clip.


----------



## whateve

vernis-lover said:


> Can you save them as draft listings and go in and edit them once a month or so and then resave them as draft listings?  On co.uk you can have 5 draft listings save (not sure if you need a lot more than that) and they save for 30 days.  You can use the notify settings with MY EBAY to have reminders sent to you when the drafts are about to expire.
> 
> I wouldn't advocate listing and then cancelling seeing as ebay have started charging fees for cancelled listings.


 I need about 40. I didn't know draft listings expired. It only used to allow you one draft listing. Now I noticed I have 5 and it has saved in draft listings that I eventually went on to list and sell. There were templates at one time. I think you could have 10. It always told me I had the maximum number of templates used even those were for really old items. I don't know how to delete them.

I think they only charge fees for cancelled listings that have bids.



uadjit said:


> If you have less than 50 listings you can just mass relist them for free then take them down immediately once a month. There's a slight chance someone might bid but it's very slim.


I think I might do this. 

Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I need about 40. I didn't know draft listings expired. It only used to allow you one draft listing. Now I noticed I have 5 and it has saved in draft listings that I eventually went on to list and sell. There were templates at one time. I think you could have 10. It always told me I had the maximum number of templates used even those were for really old items. I don't know how to delete them.
> 
> I think they only charge fees for cancelled listings that have bids.
> 
> 
> I think I might do this.
> 
> Thank you!



You're welcome. I know it's not a perfect solution but it's the least labor-intensive. And yes, a fee is only charged on cancelled listings if there is a bid.


----------



## lvfringe

BeenBurned said:


> There are 2 ways I do it.
> 
> In Firefox, I can right-click and copy image and paste it into the reply box. (For me, the right-click, copy image doesn't work in Safari.) You can also save the pictures to your computer using "save as" and attach them after, using the paper clip.


Thank you!  I'm using Firefox and I can right click and save the pic, but its a tiny pic that I can't enlarge.  When I enlarge the pic in ebay messages and right click I don't have the save image option, only save page, when means the entire ebay message page.  I'm hoping somehow I'll figure it out.


----------



## BeenBurned

lvfringe said:


> Thank you!  I'm using Firefox and I can right click and save the pic, but its a tiny pic that I can't enlarge.  When I enlarge the pic in ebay messages and right click I don't have the save image option, only save page, when means the entire ebay message page.  I'm hoping somehow I'll figure it out.


Does the listing picture enlarge when you click it? If so, save that one or copy it. Usually, if you click on the small thumbnail, then the pictures are too small to see anything.


----------



## Sssy

lvfringe said:


> Does anyone know how to copy a picture from ebay messages to put on the Authenticate This thread here?  Now that ebay doesn't allow email addresses in messages, the only way to get more pics for authentication is through ebay messaging.  I requested more pics and the seller provided them, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get them out of ebay messages to the TPF.



I know, I know 
Print the screen, past in into Paint, next crop and save. Done


----------



## lvfringe

Sssy said:


> I know, I know
> Print the screen, past in into Paint, next crop and save. Done


It worked!!!!!  I never would have figured that out!!!


----------



## Sssy

lvfringe said:


> It worked!!!!!  I never would have figured that out!!!



Glad it helped


----------



## LV_infatuated

ladies, quick question. i made an offer on ebay and it got accepted. i paid through ebay via paypal but i got a pending payment on ebay. under "my ebay" the transaction shows "view paypal transaction". i checked my paypal account and it said "complete". i paid with my cc, what cost this ? is it on my end or the sellers? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

LV_infatuated said:


> ladies, quick question. i made an offer on ebay and it got accepted. i paid through ebay via paypal but i got a pending payment on ebay. under "my ebay" the transaction shows "view paypal transaction". i checked my paypal account and it said "complete". i paid with my cc, what cost this ? is it on my end or the sellers? TIA!


If it's a fairly new seller, she may not have her PP account set up to accept credit cards. Once a seller accepts c.c., she pays a fee on every payment she receives so until she receives her first payment by c.c., sellers don't usually upgrade their accounts.

Note that the user agreement requires her to upgrade if necessary so if that's the reason why the payment is pending, she needs to do that.


----------



## LV_infatuated

BeenBurned said:


> If it's a fairly new seller, she may not have her PP account set up to accept credit cards. Once a seller accepts c.c., she pays a fee on every payment she receives so until she receives her first payment by c.c., sellers don't usually upgrade their accounts.
> 
> Note that the user agreement requires her to upgrade if necessary so if that's the reason why the payment is pending, she needs to do that.



thanks Beenburned, i should of given you more info. it's a reputable Japanese seller, hence my surprise on the pending payment. ebay rep told me it could be the seller haven't accepted my payment or they input a wrong email address on the listing but on my end it shows completed. no straight answer from ebay rep and thats why i posted here. i'll contact the seller and see if it's on their end. Thank you again.


----------



## BeenBurned

LV_infatuated said:


> thanks Beenburned, i should of given you more info. it's a reputable Japanese seller, hence my surprise on the pending payment. ebay rep told me it could be the seller haven't accepted my payment or they input a wrong email address on the listing but on my end it shows completed. no straight answer from ebay rep and thats why i posted here. i'll contact the seller and see if it's on their end. Thank you again.


I have no idea then.

Have you contacted the seller?


----------



## chinableu

Resolved.


----------



## V0N1B2

This reply by luvbolide in another thread prompted me to ask a question.


> Oh heck yeah, I would be thrilled if I only did it for $20 too high! *Honestly, I am so damned competitive that I made that mistake many times before I started using a snipe service. Now I just put in my max bid and walk away - no more bidding wars for me! Plus I don't have to worry about being around my computer for the end of an auction.*
> Don't beat yourself up, you didn't make a HUGE mistake and I hope that you really enjoy your new dress!!



I'm sure it's been covered here many times so apologies for not doing a search.
I usually have a (max) number in mind that I want to pay.  If I'm around at the end of the auction and I've been outbid, I might bump it up a few minutes before it ends.  Otherwise I will just enter my max bid at some point during the day that the auction ends.  So how does the snipe service work?  Will it bump up my bid and then at the last minute throw in my maximun amount?  'Cause I don's see how this is any different than entering my max bid at the outset and letting eBay place automatic bids for me.  
I ask because I've lost some auctions by a dollar or two and man was I steamed! I was all... hey! I would have bid that much if I'd known the item would only go for a few dollars more. 
BINs are so much less stressful -


----------



## vernis-lover

V0N1B2 said:


> This reply by luvbolide in another thread prompted me to ask a question.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's been covered here many times so apologies for not doing a search.
> I usually have a (max) number in mind that I want to pay.  If I'm around at the end of the auction and I've been outbid, I might bump it up a few minutes before it ends.  Otherwise I will just enter my max bid at some point during the day that the auction ends.  So how does the snipe service work?  Will it bump up my bid and then at the last minute throw in my maximun amount?  'Cause I don's see how this is any different than entering my max bid at the outset and letting eBay place automatic bids for me.
> I ask because I've lost some auctions by a dollar or two and man was I steamed! I was all... hey! I would have bid that much if I'd known the item would only go for a few dollars more.
> BINs are so much less stressful -




I'm not sure how well I will explain this but a sniping service bids in the last few seconds (normally).  I think the theory is your bid is placed so late that it prevents other bidders nibbling away and outbidding you during the last hours of an auction.  The principle of incremental bidding is the same whether you snipe or let ebay do it but with the sniping service (be it automated or you bidding in the last few seconds manually) then you're not "showing your hand" to the other bidders until it's too late (hopefully).


With an automated sniping service then you will only pay what it takes to win so if you set a snipe for $300 but the under-bidder's high bid is $245 then you would win at $250.


Does that make sense?  Am sure someone else can explain it far more efficiently than I have!


----------



## jellyv

V0N1B2 said:


> So how does the snipe service work?  Will it bump up my bid and then at the last minute throw in my maximun amount?  'Cause I don's see how this is any different than entering my max bid at the outset and letting eBay place automatic bids for me.



Sniping isn't any different technically in how it executes bids, compared to eBay. What's different is that you remain utterly invisible to your bidding competition until the very end, which also means you don't contribute to elevating the bid amount until the very end. Also, sniping frees you from being there for bidding, if you're the type who hovers and reconsiders and then changes your maximum bid. Finally, it has the technological edge to execute a bid at the last moment, whereas for some of us our internet or devices aren't fast enough to get in there reliably at the very end. Worth it!


----------



## V0N1B2

Thank you vernis-lover and jellyv.  You explained it perfectly.
Sounds devious. I like it.
*rubs hands together*


----------



## beekmanhill

You get a lot of satisfaction when you win a bid through a snipe.


----------



## josepmariosep

Can some please authenticate these Giuseepe Zanotti sneakers


----------



## EGBDF

Hi, I made an offer on a BIN or make an offer item (first time I have tried this). My offer was declined, and then the seller took down the listing and immediately re-listed it, for about $5 less. Is there some reason the seller would do that? I'm puzzled.


----------



## vernis-lover

EGBDF said:


> Hi, I made an offer on a BIN or make an offer item (first time I have tried this). My offer was declined, and then the seller took down the listing and immediately re-listed it, for about $5 less. Is there some reason the seller would do that? I'm puzzled.





Who knows in all honesty.  Are the listings absolutely identical (perhaps the seller made a mistake and went in to change something)?  Did they remove the "best offer" from the relisting?


----------



## Ellyria

Does Bonanza have seller protection? My bag was just sold (awaiting checkout) to a buyer who registered yesterday and has no feedback... very scared of a "nothing in box" scam.


----------



## JadaStormy

Ellyria said:


> Does Bonanza have seller protection? My bag was just sold (awaiting checkout) to a buyer who registered yesterday and has no feedback... very scared of a "nothing in box" scam.


I believe so if they pay via PayPal. You need to change the settings on your account so you have to approve all purchases.


----------



## uadjit

Ellyria said:


> Does Bonanza have seller protection? My bag was just sold (awaiting checkout) to a buyer who registered yesterday and has no feedback... very scared of a "nothing in box" scam.



You get seller protection through PayPal. Just make sure that the transaction is marked "eligible" on the transaction details page in PayPal and ship to the exact address on that page. Most buyers on Bonanza are brand new so that's not really a red flag.


----------



## whateve

I know it is against ebay rules to sell separately accessories that came free with a bag, like dustbags, hangtags, registration cards, etc. Will your listing be removed if you include one of these things with   other legitimate items that don't include anything else of that brand? Like in this listing, where the seller includes a Coach dustbag and uses Coach in the title. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121332031372&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
This seems like a way to get more viewers and potential buyers for your listing. 
Can I sell a Fossil purse with a Coach dustbag and include the name Coach in my title?


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I know it is against ebay rules to sell separately accessories that came free with a bag, like dustbags, hangtags, registration cards, etc. Will your listing be removed if you include one of these things with   other legitimate items that don't include anything else of that brand? Like in this listing, where the seller includes a Coach dustbag and uses Coach in the title. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121332031372&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> This seems like a way to get more viewers and potential buyers for your listing.
> Can I sell a Fossil purse with a Coach dustbag and include the name Coach in my title?



I think that's intentional search manipulation so you can report it as such and see if they do anything about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ellyria said:


> Does Bonanza have seller protection? My bag was just sold (awaiting checkout) to a buyer who registered yesterday and has no feedback... very scared of a "nothing in box" scam.


I've never been scammed on Bonz and find that more than 75% of my sales are newbie buyers. 

Bonz admin is also very proactive in suspending scammers. 

Follow the rules for SP and you'll be fine.


----------



## rainneday

Hi,
Can someone who is well-versed in Ebay rules please take a look at this thread, post #6 and let me know if what this seller is doing is acceptable to Ebay? Thank you in advance. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-seller-reference-shop-866088.html


----------



## vampa

There is a service www.geo-ship.com. It is an alternative eBay search. It has may filters that even eBay itself doesn't have.
You also can search on all ebay websites at once to get more results.


----------



## vernis-lover

rainneday said:


> Hi,
> Can someone who is well-versed in Ebay rules please take a look at this thread, post #6 and let me know if what this seller is doing is acceptable to Ebay? Thank you in advance. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-seller-reference-shop-866088.html





http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html


Reusing photos from one listing on another listing is acceptable, providing the photos belong to the seller or they have permission to use them.


Whether you want to buy from someone who does that is another matter but nothing disallows it.


----------



## rainneday

vernis-lover said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html
> 
> 
> Reusing photos from one listing on another listing is acceptable, providing the photos belong to the seller or they have permission to use them.
> 
> 
> Whether you want to buy from someone who does that is another matter but nothing disallows it.




Thank you, Vernis-lover.


----------



## Ellyria

JadaStormy said:


> I believe so if they pay via PayPal. You need to change the settings on your account so you have to approve all purchases.





uadjit said:


> You get seller protection through PayPal. Just make sure that the transaction is marked "eligible" on the transaction details page in PayPal and ship to the exact address on that page. Most buyers on Bonanza are brand new so that's not really a red flag.





BeenBurned said:


> I've never been scammed on Bonz and find that more than 75% of my sales are newbie buyers.
> 
> Bonz admin is also very proactive in suspending scammers.
> 
> Follow the rules for SP and you'll be fine.



Thanks! This is reassuring to hear, after seeing claims on google that the Bonanza team always sides with buyers  Do I have to send the buyer an invoice for them to pay? He or she accepted my counter offer and hasn't paid, and Bonanza only says "awaiting checkout".


----------



## BeenBurned

Ellyria said:


> Thanks! This is reassuring to hear, after seeing claims on google that the Bonanza team always sides with buyers  Do I have to send the buyer an invoice for them to pay? He or she accepted my counter offer and hasn't paid, and Bonanza only says "awaiting checkout".


If they don't pay within 7 days, on the seventh day, you can mark the item as unpaid, your FVF will be credited and you can relist. 

If I don't hear from the buyer by day 4 following the purchase or offer, I relist the item assuming that the buyer won't pay. If they do end up paying, I end the relisted listing. If they don't pay, I add them to my BBL (on Bonz, known as "shut them up") and mark as unpaid.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Does anyone know what the final value of an item has to be for me to be required to send it with signature confirmation?

I've read $250 and $750, but I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right place. 

Thank you


----------



## uadjit

Cattyyellow said:


> Does anyone know what the final value of an item has to be for me to be required to send it with signature confirmation?
> 
> I've read $250 and $750, but I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right place.
> 
> Thank you



$250 for paypal the last I heard. That includes both the item price AND the cost of shipping, btw.


----------



## Cattyyellow

uadjit said:


> $250 for paypal the last I heard. That includes both the item price AND the cost of shipping, btw.



Thank you! I've been trying to search all day but there is conflicting info out there.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cattyyellow said:


> Does anyone know what the final value of an item has to be for me to be required to send it with signature confirmation?
> 
> I've read $250 and $750, but I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right place.
> 
> Thank you





uadjit said:


> $250 for paypal the last I heard. That includes both the item price AND the cost of shipping, btw.





Cattyyellow said:


> Thank you! I've been trying to search all day but there is conflicting info out there.


The confusion is due to the fact that notifications of policy changes are sent out prior to the implementation of those changes. 

A notification did go out announcing that PP will change the s.c. requirement to $750, as ebay has already done.

The change goes into effect on May 15.

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full

*11.1 PayPal Seller Protection.*
 PayPal Seller protection is protection we provide Sellers from Claims, Chargebacks, or Reversals that are based on:


Unauthorized Transaction or
Item Not Received
 PayPal  Seller protection is available for eligible payments from buyers in any  country.  When a U.S. seller sells an item to a U.K. buyer, the U.K.  buyer protection rules will apply to that transaction.
 Section 11  of the User Agreement currently requires that sellers obtain signature  confirmation for transactions of $250 USD or more in order for a  transaction to be eligible for Seller protection for an Item Not  Received Claim.  That Section also currently includes a table for the  corresponding foreign equivalency amount. * This section will be changed  to increase the dollar amount required for signature confirmation from  $250 USD to $750 USD, and the foreign equivalency amounts are also being  increased. 
*


----------



## Cattyyellow

BeenBurned said:


> The confusion is due to the fact that notifications of policy changes are sent out prior to the implementation of those changes.
> 
> A notification did go out announcing that PP will change the s.c. requirement to $750, as ebay has already done.
> 
> The change goes into effect on May 15.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full
> 
> *11.1 PayPal Seller Protection.*
> PayPal Seller protection is protection we provide Sellers from Claims, Chargebacks, or Reversals that are based on:
> 
> 
> Unauthorized Transaction or
> Item Not Received
> PayPal  Seller protection is available for eligible payments from buyers in any  country.  When a U.S. seller sells an item to a U.K. buyer, the U.K.  buyer protection rules will apply to that transaction.
> Section 11  of the User Agreement currently requires that sellers obtain signature  confirmation for transactions of $250 USD or more in order for a  transaction to be eligible for Seller protection for an Item Not  Received Claim.  That Section also currently includes a table for the  corresponding foreign equivalency amount. * This section will be changed  to increase the dollar amount required for signature confirmation from  $250 USD to $750 USD, and the foreign equivalency amounts are also being  increased.
> *




That makes sense. That you so much


----------



## pittcat

For those that sell SLGs, do you ship in a box or an envelope? I've just been reusing boxes that I have received, but now that I am running out I'm wondering what is the best alternative.  Is a a small flat rate box the best option?  You can order these for free and just pay the shipping, is that correct?


----------



## uadjit

pittcat said:


> For those that sell SLGs, do you ship in a box or an envelope? I've just been reusing boxes that I have received, but now that I am running out I'm wondering what is the best alternative.  Is a a small flat rate box the best option?  You can order these for free and just pay the shipping, is that correct?



Depends on what it is. Some things can handle being shipped in a padded envelope. If it is pricey and fits in the small flat rate box that is a good option, though. You can order these in the "shop" on USPS but it can take a very long time to get to you. In the meantime you may have to grab some boxes at your local PO.


----------



## pittcat

uadjit said:


> Depends on what it is. Some things can handle being shipped in a padded envelope. If it is pricey and fits in the small flat rate box that is a good option, though. You can order these in the "shop" on USPS but it can take a very long time to get to you. In the meantime you may have to grab some boxes at your local PO.


Thanks for the info!  If you get them at the PO, do you have to pay for the box?

Now that I think about it, I received a crossbody bag in a non-padded envelope (from a retailer) and it was pretty poorly packaged and the sticky part of the envelope was even sticking to the bag and I was surprised they would ship it in just a regular envelope.  I just wanted to see what others have done because I didn't want to constantly be shipping with boxes for these items if it is overkill, but I didn't want to offend any buyers if I ship in an envelope.


----------



## uadjit

pittcat said:


> Thanks for the info!  If you get them at the PO, do you have to pay for the box?
> 
> Now that I think about it, I received a crossbody bag in a non-padded envelope (from a retailer) and it was pretty poorly packaged and the sticky part of the envelope was even sticking to the bag and I was surprised they would ship it in just a regular envelope.  I just wanted to see what others have done because I didn't want to constantly be shipping with boxes for these items if it is overkill, but I didn't want to offend any buyers if I ship in an envelope.



No, they're free but depending on the PO they might not have any when you go. You might be able to call and ask before you make the trip.

You definitely shouldn't mail slgs or bags in paper type envelopes. They're not protective and they rip, get wet, etc. A small leather pouch might be ok in a padded plastic envelope because you can double it over, add stuffing, etc but a box is better provided the item fits properly.


----------



## beekmanhill

I always use those great padded envelopes, and I wrap the item itself in bubbly wrap.    I also use small boxes, but I get them in my basement from other people's deliveries.


----------



## BeenBurned

pittcat said:


> Thanks for the info!  If you get them at the PO, do you have to pay for the box?
> 
> Now that I think about it, I received a crossbody bag in a non-padded envelope (from a retailer) and it was pretty poorly packaged and the sticky part of the envelope was even sticking to the bag and I was surprised they would ship it in just a regular envelope.  I just wanted to see what others have done because I didn't want to constantly be shipping with boxes for these items if it is overkill, but I didn't want to offend any buyers if I ship in an envelope.


Be aware that the priority boxes are free at the post office. But on the wall displays, they also have boxes, padded envelopes and supplies avaialble for purchase. With those supplies, you can ship by any method you prefer including first class. 

With free priority packaging, you must use priority mail.


----------



## pittcat

beekmanhill said:


> I always use those great padded envelopes, and I wrap the item itself in bubbly wrap. I also use small boxes, but I get them in my basement from other people's deliveries.


Lol that sounds like what I've been doing - shopping for boxes in the garage! Unfortunately for me, I've been tryng to dial down my spending in preparation for a wedding so my stock of boxes is getting low!  The padded envelopes are a good idea, now that I know this is okay to do I will probably try this, which will help keep the weight down.



BeenBurned said:


> Be aware that the priority boxes are free at the post office. But on the wall displays, they also have boxes, padded envelopes and supplies avaialble for purchase. With those supplies, you can ship by any method you prefer including first class.
> 
> With free priority packaging, you must use priority mail.


Thank you for pointing this out.  The SLGs I've shipped so far have been over the 13oz requirement (using a box and probably an excessive amount of padding), but if I use a padded envelope, I could probably get below that mark and that looks like it would be the cheapest option.   Shipping always trips me up and I go the "better safe than sorry" route, but with these smaller items I think I can change some things to bring the cost down without affecting quality.

Now, to go the complete opposite direction.  Any input on shipping large items?  I shipped a large tote and was unaware that a slight change in the box size would put you into an extremely high shipping bracket with priority mail, so I was able to cut the box down to fit the item and the requirements, but what do you do with large items (I'm talking almost $50+ in shipping priority with insurance and sig confirmation) - just charge appropriately in the listing, or offer both a standard and expedited shipping option?  I have a large men's tote listed now and if it sells the cost is enough to offset the priority shipping, but if it doesn't sell and I need to reduce its price, I'm wondering if I should only offer standard shipping to reduce the costs (I can't imagine even offering a priority shipping at $50 - I don't think I've ever seen that on any listings, so I doubt anyone would choose that).  I would like to ship it stuffed because I have listed it nwt and I know some buyers have high expectations for receiving nwt items, so I don't want to have to fold or "smoosh" it in any way, thus the need for the large box. Any ideas?


----------



## BeenBurned

pittcat said:


> Now, to go the complete opposite direction.  Any input on shipping large items?  I shipped a large tote and was unaware that a slight change in the box size would put you into an extremely high shipping bracket with priority mail, so I was able to cut the box down to fit the item and the requirements, but what do you do with large items (I'm talking almost $50+ in shipping priority with insurance and sig confirmation) - just charge appropriately in the listing, or offer both a standard and expedited shipping option?  I have a large men's tote listed now and if it sells the cost is enough to offset the priority shipping, but if it doesn't sell and I need to reduce its price, I'm wondering if I should only offer standard shipping to reduce the costs (I can't imagine even offering a priority shipping at $50 - I don't think I've ever seen that on any listings, so I doubt anyone would choose that).  I would like to ship it stuffed because I have listed it nwt and I know some buyers have high expectations for receiving nwt items, so I don't want to have to fold or "smoosh" it in any way, thus the need for the large box. Any ideas?


When you get into oversized packages (over 1 cubic foot - 1728 cu"), the price can increase dramatically with shipping distance. (Shipping to a nearby state doesn't usually change the price, but shipping 1000+ miles, WOW!)

As you've found, you can resize your by trimming flaps. For example, you can use an 18" x 14" box if you can reduce the height to 6.75"

You can put a note in the listing to the effect of, "this item is large and requires an oversized shipping carton. As such, USPS charges extra for oversized packages and the cost might be higher than expected."

 Sometimes, there's no way to avoid paying for oversized packages but using calculated shipping, you would input the box dimensions and when the buy inputs her zip code, it will calculate her price. Then there aren't any surprises. She'll know what to expect.


----------



## uadjit

pittcat said:


> <snip> Any ideas?



I'd suggest buying some padded tyvek envelopes for shipping sturdy SLGs. You can find them on amazon or even on ebay.

As for large items I usually ship those UPS Ground. I live in the Pacific NW and shipping to most places via Parcel Post (or whatever it's called now) often takes a very long time. UPS Ground usually get things there in a week and has much better tracking and some included insurance. It's often less expensive for me than USPS but that could be because of where I'm located.

One drawback of using Parcel Post (Package services) or UPS Ground is that they're ground (obviously) shipping so you can't use them for shipping to Alaska, Hawaii or territories/protectorates or they get put on a ship and can take up to a month to get to their destination.


----------



## Gigadeath

Hello everyone 
Please help me to answer for some of this question
1) I just won the auction, as a buyer (auction bid) 
How do I know that the seller didn't make the price go up by using another account or their friend's account? I just want to make sure that I didn't be fooled.

2) If I paid for the auction and if the seller was scam and spent all of my money, so how can I get my refund then. Do I have to sue them for a 1000$ of designer bag? It seems not quite reasonable.

Sorry it might seems to be stupid question, but I really don't know about it.


----------



## uadjit

Gigadeath said:


> Hello everyone
> Please help me to answer for some of this question
> 1) I just won the auction, as a buyer (auction bid)
> How do I know that the seller didn't make the price go up by using another account or their friend's account? I just want to make sure that I didn't be fooled.
> 
> 2) If I paid for the auction and if the seller was scam and spent all of my money, so how can I get my refund then. Do I have to sue them for a 1000$ of designer bag? It seems not quite reasonable.
> 
> Sorry it might seems to be stupid question, but I really don't know about it.



1)You can't ever really know if the auction has been shilled but you can look at the bidding history and see what the percentage of auctions from that seller the winning bidder has bid on. If you got the bag for a reasonable price I wouldn't worry too much unless the bidding pattern was suspicious in some way.

2)If you never get your bag or if it is not as described in some way (more damaged than listed, counterfeit, etc.) then you can open a case with eBay and if you win they will refund you whether the seller has the funds available or not.


----------



## pittcat

I have a question about signature confirmation. I shipped an item out recently with signature confirmation and when I checked ebay today, under the sold item the name of the person looked different, so I checked the invoice from paypal and sure enough they are different. I know I'm getting aheead of myself, but 1st would this negate my selling protection if the buyer changes their name but is able to somehow sign and receive the item? 2nd I'm just really confused. The last name is different and it doesn't look like the persons married name (I googled the user id and found the persons first name last name plus married name and now this new last name does not match either, but also shows up in searches for "also known as"). Any ideas?? The ebay feedback was all good, so I'm not going to worry yet, I was just wondering what would happen in these situations, say the person did just change their name for marriage, or any other reason for name change have any bearing on the seller protection?

ETA: will the person still be able to sign for and receive the item?  do you have to show id or do you just sign?


----------



## uadjit

pittcat said:


> I have a question about signature confirmation. I shipped an item out recently with signature confirmation and when I checked ebay today, under the sold item the name of the person looked different, so I checked the invoice from paypal and sure enough they are different. I know I'm getting aheead of myself, but 1st would this negate my selling protection if the buyer changes their name but is able to somehow sign and receive the item? 2nd I'm just really confused. The last name is different and it doesn't look like the persons married name (I googled the user id and found the persons first name last name plus married name and now this new last name does not match either, but also shows up in searches for "also known as"). Any ideas?? The ebay feedback was all good, so I'm not going to worry yet, I was just wondering what would happen in these situations, say the person did just change their name for marriage, or any other reason for name change have any bearing on the seller protection?
> 
> ETA: will the person still be able to sign for and receive the item?  do you have to show id or do you just sign?



I am not really sure what you're asking. If you're asking if they can still sign for the item if their name is different than on the package then yes, they can. In fact, anyone at the delivery address can sign for it.

In regards to seller protection you are covered as long as the address said it was seller protection eligible in PayPal when you sent it. Even if the person was not authorized to use the PayPal account and files a chargeback later you are covered by seller protection.


----------



## BeenBurned

pittcat said:


> I have a question about signature confirmation. I shipped an item out recently with signature confirmation and when I checked ebay today, under the sold item the name of the person looked different, so I checked the invoice from paypal and sure enough they are different. I know I'm getting aheead of myself, but 1st would this negate my selling protection if the buyer changes their name but is able to somehow sign and receive the item? 2nd I'm just really confused. The last name is different and it doesn't look like the persons married name (I googled the user id and found the persons first name last name plus married name and now this new last name does not match either, but also shows up in searches for "also known as"). Any ideas?? The ebay feedback was all good, so I'm not going to worry yet, I was just wondering what would happen in these situations, say the person did just change their name for marriage, or any other reason for name change have any bearing on the seller protection?
> 
> ETA: will the person still be able to sign for and receive the item?  do you have to show id or do you just sign?





uadjit said:


> I am not really sure what you're asking. If you're asking if they can still sign for the item if their name is different than on the package then yes, they can.* In fact, anyone at the delivery address can sign for it.
> *
> In regards to seller protection you are covered as long as the address said it was seller protection eligible in PayPal when you sent it. Even if the person was not authorized to use the PayPal account and files a chargeback later you are covered by seller protection.


^^^ This. It doesn't have to be the buyer nor have the same name. The signature doesn't even have to be legible.

ETA: There's an option on USPS where you can pay extra for s.c. by the addressee only. In a case like that, _I think_ you're still protected (for seller protection) but if USPS let someone else sign, they'd be on the hook in the event of a problem.

In this case, I think you're over-thinking problems.


----------



## pittcat

uadjit said:


> I am not really sure what you're asking. If you're asking if they can still sign for the item if their name is different than on the package then yes, they can. In fact, anyone at the delivery address can sign for it.
> 
> In regards to seller protection you are covered as long as the address said it was seller protection eligible in PayPal when you sent it. Even if the person was not authorized to use the PayPal account and files a chargeback later you are covered by seller protection.





BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ This. It doesn't have to be the buyer nor have the same name. The signature doesn't even have to be legible.
> 
> ETA: There's an option on USPS where you can pay extra for s.c. by the addressee only. In a case like that, _I think_ you're still protected (for seller protection) but if USPS let someone else sign, they'd be on the hook in the event of a problem.
> 
> In this case, I think you're over-thinking problems.



Thank you both for the input!  I think I was just caught off guard because it appears like she changed her name on ebay after she bought my item, so all I could think of was why would someone do that especially after you just purchased something, and I was thinking the sc had to be from the addressee, but it seems to be a nonissue if anyone can sign for the item.  I was also wondering if the "confirmed" address included the persons name, for example because their name is now different they could somehow claim i shipped to the wrong address/ the bag was never delivered to them. The address was seller protection eligible and I shipped to the PayPal confirmed address, so it sounds like all is well, thanks for talking me off the ledge!! I know the majority is not out to scam, but spending time on this forum makes me extra stressed about what people are capable of/can get away with!


----------



## vernis-lover

pittcat said:


> Thank you both for the input!  I think I was just caught off guard because it appears like she changed her name on ebay after she bought my item, so all I could think of was why would someone do that especially after you just purchased something, and I was thinking the sc had to be from the addressee, but it seems to be a nonissue if anyone can sign for the item.  I was also wondering if the "confirmed" address included the persons name, for example because their name is now different they could somehow claim i shipped to the wrong address/ the bag was never delivered to them. The address was seller protection eligible and I shipped to the PayPal confirmed address, so it sounds like all is well, thanks for talking me off the ledge!! I know the majority is not out to scam, but spending time on this forum makes me extra stressed about what people are capable of/can get away with!




Glad you're more comfortable. My parents are visiting a lot at the moment and will often sign for my mail; I don't have the same name as them and never have (as Mum remarried when I was a teenager). There could be a number of possible explanations for the difference in name.


----------



## MAGJES

Edit: I'll wait a bit longer before asking this question.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Edit: I'll wait a bit longer before asking this question.



I saw the question and would suggest filing INR tomorrow (thru pp) if it doesn't come in today's mail. A week without contact or receipt isn't right.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I saw the question and would suggest filing INR tomorrow (thru pp) if it doesn't come in today's mail. A week without contact or receipt isn't right.



Thanks BeenBurned.


----------



## Olives

Purchased a handbag from a brand new seller.  It was listed as NWOT and I got a ridiculously good deal on it.  The shipping was quick.  However, it wasn't NWOT (there were crumbs in a pocket, the outside needed to be cleaned a bit) and there is a smoke smell inside the bag.  Everything cleaned off the bag nicely, but I'm still working on the smoke. The smoke isn't overpowering, but I don't know if I would have gone for it had it been disclosed.    ETA:  She also sent a different dustbag than what was pictured. 

I don't want to complain about it, but I want to let her know she should disclose things like this.  Do I just e-mail her?  How do I handle feedback on something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

Olives said:


> Purchased a handbag from a brand new seller.  It was listed as NWOT and I got a ridiculously good deal on it.  The shipping was quick.  However, it wasn't NWOT (there were crumbs in a pocket, the outside needed to be cleaned a bit) and there is a smoke smell inside the bag.  Everything cleaned off the bag nicely, but I'm still working on the smoke. The smoke isn't overpowering, but I don't know if I would have gone for it had it been disclosed.    ETA:  She also sent a different dustbag than what was pictured.
> 
> I don't want to complain about it, but I want to let her know she should disclose things like this.  Do I just e-mail her?  How do I handle feedback on something like this?
> 
> Thanks!




Def. e-mail her - future buyers might not be as accommodating as you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Olives said:


> Purchased a handbag from a brand new seller.  It was listed as NWOT and I got a ridiculously good deal on it.  The shipping was quick.  However, it wasn't NWOT (there were crumbs in a pocket, the outside needed to be cleaned a bit) and there is a smoke smell inside the bag.  Everything cleaned off the bag nicely, but I'm still working on the smoke. The smoke isn't overpowering, but I don't know if I would have gone for it had it been disclosed.    ETA:  She also sent a different dustbag than what was pictured.
> 
> I don't want to complain about it, but I want to let her know she should disclose things like this.  Do I just e-mail her?  How do I handle feedback on something like this?
> 
> Thanks!





Bratty1919 said:


> Def. e-mail her - future buyers might not be as accommodating as you!


I agree. Newbies who want to remain on ebay and become good sellers need to learn honesty, full disclosure and accurate descriptions. They need to know that buyers prefer to be pleasantly surprised that an item is better than it was described and better than expected than to be disappointed with what they receive.


----------



## uadjit

Olives said:


> Purchased a handbag from a brand new seller.  It was listed as NWOT and I got a ridiculously good deal on it.  The shipping was quick.  However, it wasn't NWOT (there were crumbs in a pocket, the outside needed to be cleaned a bit) and there is a smoke smell inside the bag.  Everything cleaned off the bag nicely, but I'm still working on the smoke. The smoke isn't overpowering, but I don't know if I would have gone for it had it been disclosed.    ETA:  She also sent a different dustbag than what was pictured.
> 
> I don't want to complain about it, but I want to let her know she should disclose things like this.  Do I just e-mail her?  How do I handle feedback on something like this?
> 
> Thanks!



You should definitely tell her but just a piece of advice for the smoke smell: try those gel absorber thingies. Products like this one from Bed, Bath and Beyond have worked wonders for me. Better than any other odor removing remedy I have tried (and I've tried everything). You just take the lid off and put it inside the bag in a sealed bag or rubbermaid container for a week or so. They're like magic!


----------



## Olives

Bratty1919 said:


> Def. e-mail her - future buyers might not be as accommodating as you!



Thanks!  Any feedback suggestions?



BeenBurned said:


> I agree. Newbies who want to remain on ebay and become good sellers need to learn honesty, full disclosure and accurate descriptions. They need to know that buyers prefer to be pleasantly surprised that an item is better than it was described and better than expected than to be disappointed with what they receive.



Thank you.  It's funny you mention the "better than it was described" because when I do list something on eBay or Craigslist, I try to extend that courtesy to others.  

Any feedback suggestions?



uadjit said:


> You should definitely tell her but just a piece of advice for the smoke smell: try those gel absorber thingies. Products like this one from Bed, Bath and Beyond have worked wonders for me. Better than any other odor removing remedy I have tried (and I've tried everything). You just take the lid off and put it inside the bag in a sealed bag or rubbermaid container for a week or so. They're like magic!



Thank you!  I've tried the more tame suggestions so far and this is right up my alley.  Just so I'm clear, I put the absorber directly in the bag and then the handbag in a rubbermaid?


----------



## uadjit

Olives said:


> Thanks!  Any feedback suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It's funny you mention the "better than it was described" because when I do list something on eBay or Craigslist, I try to extend that courtesy to others.
> 
> Any feedback suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I've tried the more tame suggestions so far and this is right up my alley.  Just so I'm clear, I put the absorber directly in the bag and then the handbag in a rubbermaid?


That's the best way if the interior is smelly. If it's a slouchy bag you'll probably have to prop it open a little. Also make sure the absorber is right-side up but it has vents in the top so the gel never actually comes in contact with your bag. They come in different scents but I'd recommend finding one that's either unscented or the "cotton" scent because whatever scent it has will be magnified after you take the bag out of its container.

I'd try it for a week, take it out and put it in some fresh air and see what the progress is and then if it still has odor put it back in for another week.


----------



## Olives

uadjit said:


> That's the best way if the interior is smelly. If it's a slouchy bag you'll probably have to prop it open a little. Also make sure the absorber is right-side up but it has vents in the top so the gel never actually comes in contact with your bag. They come in different scents but I'd recommend finding one that's either unscented or the "cotton" scent because whatever scent it has will be magnified after you take the bag out of its container.
> 
> I'd try it for a week, take it out and put it in some fresh air and see what the progress is and then if it still has odor put it back in for another week.



Thanks - I will try it!


----------



## BeenBurned

Olives said:


> How do I handle feedback on something like this?
> 
> Thanks!





Olives said:


> Thanks!  Any feedback suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback suggestions?


I would suggest holding off feedback until you see how she responds to your constructive criticism. 

If she's apologetic and seems willing to improve on her next listing, I'd leave positive feedback but without rating any stars for which you feel you can't give 5. 

OTOH, if she's defensive and not open to suggestions, I wouldn't leave any feedback. 

As a newbie, any feedback ding will hurt her and I don't suggest dinging, thus my suggestion not to leave feedback. Addiitonally, as a newbie, positive seller feedback is something that's important to new sellers so lack of feedback for unwillingness to improve will be a good lesson for next time.


----------



## Olives

BeenBurned said:


> I would suggest holding off feedback until you see how she responds to your constructive criticism.
> 
> If she's apologetic and seems willing to improve on her next listing,  I'd leave positive feedback but without rating any stars for which you  feel you can't give 5.
> 
> OTOH, if she's defensive and not open to suggestions, I wouldn't leave any feedback.
> 
> As a newbie, any feedback ding will hurt her and I don't suggest  dinging, thus my suggestion not to leave feedback. Addiitonally, as a  newbie, positive seller feedback is something that's important to new  sellers so lack of feedback for unwillingness to improve will be a good  lesson for next time.



Thanks for the response.  I guess I didn't think that one through  fully because obviously my feedback is dependent on her response.   

She  did respond this morning.  She was polite, apologetic, and took my  constructive criticism much better than I expected.  I will leave her  positive feedback and simply highlight the positives of the experience.


----------



## Silversun

Would appreciate your opinions on this: I listed a used bag and it didn't sell. I haven't yet decided whether to relist as I don't need to sell it that badly.

A potential buyer subsequently contacted me and is trying to get me to relist at a lower BIN price that she could purchase at. Her Toolhaus is clean and I have no problems with her feedback profile, so I was open to the idea.

But her communication style started rubbing me the wrong way and now I don't know if I should keep going with the discussion or just shut it down. Firstly it was just a lack of courtesy - brusquely asking for more photos and details without saying please or thank you, minor things that I can live with - but every time I answer comprehensively and send detailed photos, she comes back with yet more curt, one-liner questions. I'm frustrated why she's not just compiling a list of questions instead of wasting my time going back and forth like this.

And now she has started asking questions such as "what is the official colour name, is that colour transfer on the back or is that just lighting?"  These were _clearly stated_ in the original listing. There is indeed colour transfer, which is documented very carefully in both the description and the various large, detailed photos. The fact that she's now asking these questions makes me think she didn't read the original listing very carefully. Given that I am selling a used bag with disclosed flaws, I'm concerned that this is going to cause problems down the line. Should I just stop talking to this potential buyer?


----------



## Suzie

Silversun said:


> Would appreciate your opinions on this: I listed a used bag and it didn't sell. I haven't yet decided whether to relist as I don't need to sell it that badly.
> 
> A potential buyer subsequently contacted me and is trying to get me to relist at a lower BIN price that she could purchase at. Her Toolhaus is clean and I have no problems with her feedback profile, so I was open to the idea.
> 
> But her communication style started rubbing me the wrong way and now I don't know if I should keep going with the discussion or just shut it down. Firstly it was just a lack of courtesy - brusquely asking for more photos and details without saying please or thank you, minor things that I can live with - but every time I answer comprehensively and send detailed photos, she comes back with yet more curt, one-liner questions. I'm frustrated why she's not just compiling a list of questions instead of wasting my time going back and forth like this.
> 
> And now she has started asking questions such as "what is the official colour name, is that colour transfer on the back or is that just lighting?"  These were _clearly stated_ in the original listing. There is indeed colour transfer, which is documented very carefully in both the description and the various large, detailed photos. The fact that she's now asking these questions makes me think she didn't read the original listing very carefully. Given that I am selling a used bag with disclosed flaws, I'm concerned that this is going to cause problems down the line. Should I just stop talking to this potential buyer?



I would stay away from her as she sounds like a problem waiting to happen, often our first instincts are correct.


----------



## BeenBurned

Silversun said:


> Would appreciate your opinions on this: I listed a used bag and it didn't sell. I haven't yet decided whether to relist as I don't need to sell it that badly.
> 
> A potential buyer subsequently contacted me and is trying to get me to relist at a lower BIN price that she could purchase at. Her Toolhaus is clean and I have no problems with her feedback profile, so I was open to the idea.
> 
> But her communication style started rubbing me the wrong way and now I don't know if I should keep going with the discussion or just shut it down. Firstly it was just a lack of courtesy - brusquely asking for more photos and details without saying please or thank you, minor things that I can live with - but every time I answer comprehensively and send detailed photos, she comes back with yet more curt, one-liner questions. I'm frustrated why she's not just compiling a list of questions instead of wasting my time going back and forth like this.
> 
> And now she has started asking questions such as "what is the official colour name, is that colour transfer on the back or is that just lighting?"  These were _clearly stated_ in the original listing. There is indeed colour transfer, which is documented very carefully in both the description and the various large, detailed photos. The fact that she's now asking these questions makes me think she didn't read the original listing very carefully. Given that I am selling a used bag with disclosed flaws, I'm concerned that this is going to cause problems down the line. Should I just stop talking to this potential buyer?


She's already succeeded in getting you to relist at a lower price.

Now she's setting you up for a partial refund (and an even lower price) after the purchase because of all the "damage" and issues she'll find.

I'd block her!


----------



## Silversun

Thank you for the reassurance, ladies, I have added her to my blocked list. I don't need potential drama for something that I'm not desperate to sell.


----------



## Kitts

I recently bought a new without tags handbag but when it arrived I can tell it is used due to staining on the inside. I have opened the case with eBay and provided pictures, and am waiting for the seller to respond. 

My question is, if I get refunded using the eBay money back guarantee, where does that money come from? Also, I assume I then have to send the item right back to the seller, right? I am happy to do that since I do not want a used bag.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Kitts said:


> I recently bought a new without tags handbag but when it arrived I can tell it is used due to staining on the inside. I have opened the case with eBay and provided pictures, and am waiting for the seller to respond.
> 
> My question is, if I get refunded using the eBay money back guarantee, where does that money come from? Also, I assume I then have to send the item right back to the seller, right? I am happy to do that since I do not want a used bag.
> 
> Thanks!


If the bag is indeed SNAD (not as described) and you win the dispute, you will be required to return the bag to the seller (usually at your expense, though that might have changed recently) and upon receipt, the seller will issue a refund of your full purchase price plus initial shipping.


----------



## DIAMONDS11180

Ebay buyer protection is very tricky. I remember when I purchased a 'HERVE LEGER' dress from this seller and it turned out to be a fake, I reported the fake to ebay, opened a dispute, but ebay took forever returning the funds. The seller did not respond to dispute and case closed a bit after.


----------



## pittcat

Hi - sorry if this is posted somewhere else but is something going on with toolhaus? 

This is currently posted: 

"Sadly, Toolhaus is experiencing extreme difficulties. How extreme? Extreme enough that we may not be back. We're no happier about this than you are.

We'll keep you posted."

I see someone referenced using toolhaus just 14hrs ago, so is anyone else getting this message or is it just me?

On another topic, if I take a best offer are we able to agree to new shipping terms through that correspondence? Ie shipping ground instead of priority? If I include this in the counteroffer message section is it taken as the new/final agreement?

Eta: just saw someone posted the same info about toolhaus in the main forum, feel free to disregard here!


----------



## Bratty1919

pittcat said:


> Hi - sorry if this is posted somewhere else but is something going on with toolhaus?
> 
> This is currently posted:
> 
> "Sadly, Toolhaus is experiencing extreme difficulties. How extreme? Extreme enough that we may not be back. We're no happier about this than you are.
> 
> We'll keep you posted."
> 
> I see someone referenced using toolhaus just 14hrs ago, so is anyone else getting this message or is it just me?
> 
> On another topic, if I take a best offer are we able to agree to new shipping terms through that correspondence? Ie shipping ground instead of priority? If I include this in the counteroffer message section is it taken as the new/final agreement?




I got that message too


----------



## pittcat

Reposting my question because I should have separated my questions in my other post to begin with:

If I make a counter-offer for a best offer are we able to agree to new shipping terms through that correspondence? ie shipping ground instead of priority? If I include these terms in the counteroffer message section is it taken as the new/final agreement?  Or if I have already specified shipping terms in the listing, am I bound to go by those terms?


----------



## Wapurseaholic

I have had a seller say she might need my item back (Coach wallet) because she said it might be needed in a case for a seller who was selling stolen Coach items that sold to her.  I love my wallet, is there actually a chance I will have to send the wallet back?  I haven't ever seen this situation on the forums before so I thought I would ask.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Wapurseaholic said:


> I have had a seller say she might need my item back (Coach wallet) because she said it might be needed in a case for a seller who was selling stolen Coach items that sold to her.  I love my wallet, is there actually a chance I will have to send the wallet back?  I haven't ever seen this situation on the forums before so I thought I would ask.  Thanks in advance!


Although I haven't seen or heard about an ebay (or online) seller requesting the return of a legitimate purchase, there have been instances where law enforcement has taken back items that were stolen. 

Maybe someone with legal experience will comment, if this happened to me, I'd tell the seller that I purchased the item legitimately and if it was stolen merchandise, you'll return it to a police officer. I can't imagine a seller coming to you unless the seller was the one who stole the merchandise.


----------



## Wapurseaholic

BeenBurned said:


> Although I haven't seen or heard about an ebay (or online) seller requesting the return of a legitimate purchase, there have been instances where law enforcement has taken back items that were stolen.
> 
> Maybe someone with legal experience will comment, if this happened to me, I'd tell the seller that I purchased the item legitimately and if it was stolen merchandise, you'll return it to a police officer. I can't imagine a seller coming to you unless the seller was the one who stole the merchandise.



The seller has over 700 positive feedback, I think she bought something else from the seller she got my wallet from that didn't arrive.   She said if I have to return it I will be refunded but I don't want to send it back unless law enforcement asks for it or it goes through Ebay directly.  I won't part with my wallet willingly, I love it (only if somebody makes me!)  I will wait and see and maybe somebody else has had this come up.  I have read Ebay boards for over 10 years and I have never seen anything like this.  Thanks Beenburned, crossing fingers that it doesn't come to a return.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wapurseaholic said:


> I have had a seller say she might need my item back (Coach wallet) because she said it might be needed in a case for a seller who was selling stolen Coach items that sold to her.  I love my wallet, is there actually a chance I will have to send the wallet back?  I haven't ever seen this situation on the forums before so I thought I would ask.  Thanks in advance!





Wapurseaholic said:


> The seller has over 700 positive feedback, I think she bought something else from the seller she got my wallet from that didn't arrive.   She said if I have to return it I will be refunded but I don't want to send it back unless law enforcement asks for it or it goes through Ebay directly.  I won't part with my wallet willingly, I love it (only if somebody makes me!)  I will wait and see and maybe somebody else has had this come up.  I have read Ebay boards for over 10 years and I have never seen anything like this.  Thanks Beenburned, crossing fingers that it doesn't come to a return.


How long ago was your purchase? 

I'd be tempted not to even respond to her. Something sounds off.


----------



## Wapurseaholic

BeenBurned said:


> How long ago was your purchase?
> 
> I'd be tempted not to even respond to her. Something sounds off.



My purchase was 4/9/2014 and she had it up for sale a few times but I got it for almost half what she was selling it for in her earlier auctions because it smelled like smoke (she said it in her title and I figured for the price I would throw some purse candy in there or set it in baking soda).  I couldn't find which seller she got it from so I think its been more than 90 days.  I didn't think wallets had any identifying marks like serial numbers so I was really wondering how anybody would get convicted of a serious theft with a coach wallet that was less than 70 bucks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wapurseaholic said:


> My purchase was 4/9/2014 and she had it up for sale a few times but I got it for almost half what she was selling it for in her earlier auctions because it smelled like smoke (she said it in her title and I figured for the price I would throw some purse candy in there or set it in baking soda).  I couldn't find which seller she got it from so I think its been more than 90 days.  I didn't think wallets had any identifying marks like serial numbers so I was really wondering how anybody would get convicted of a serious theft with a coach wallet that was less than 70 bucks.


It's been 50 days. Ignore the message.


----------



## Wapurseaholic

BeenBurned said:


> It's been 50 days. Ignore the message.


I got a call today from a sheriff's office (don't want to say where in public) and this is legitimate.  It is a smaller town and a woman was robbed and the person sold the items on Ebay and most of them she never shipped out but this particular wallet I have in hand.  I bought it from another seller and she bought it from the alleged thief.  

I told the officer about this site and walked him through navigating Ebay to see the completed auction where I bought it but I wish I could hook him up with BeenBurned, because she might know a way to actually link the item with the person they think took it.  If anybody has any ideas, LMK as I think this officer would welcome the help if there is any way to connect the dots through the 3 people who have had it (original probably thief, my seller and then me).  This seller is NARU (my seller told me this) but I don't know who she is but I heard she was listing items and not sending them.  Thanks for any ideas that you might have and when I get to 10 messages (I have been on here like 6 years and never posted!) maybe I can make thread and send a link to the officer..I would like to see him nab the stealer of Coach collections if there is any way to tie it all together through this wallet.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wapurseaholic said:


> I got a call today from a sheriff's office (don't want to say where in public) and this is legitimate.  It is a smaller town and a woman was robbed and the person sold the items on Ebay and most of them she never shipped out but this particular wallet I have in hand.  I bought it from another seller and she bought it from the alleged thief.
> 
> I told the officer about this site and walked him through navigating Ebay to see the completed auction where I bought it but I wish I could hook him up with BeenBurned, because she might know a way to actually link the item with the person they think took it.  If anybody has any ideas, LMK as I think this officer would welcome the help if there is any way to connect the dots through the 3 people who have had it (original probably thief, my seller and then me).  This seller is NARU (my seller told me this) but I don't know who she is but I heard she was listing items and not sending them.  Thanks for any ideas that you might have and when I get to 10 messages (I have been on here like 6 years and never posted!) maybe I can make thread and send a link to the officer..I would like to see him nab the stealer of Coach collections if there is any way to tie it all together through this wallet.



Did your seller buy it from another ebay setller? Too much time might have passed but if you pm me your seller's ID, I can search her bidding history to see if I can find the purchase of the wallet. Or if you know the thief seller's ID, I'll look and see if I can find the item. Sometimes there's a cache of a listing.


----------



## Wapurseaholic

BeenBurned said:


> Did your seller buy it from another ebay setller? Too much time might have passed but if you pm me your seller's ID, I can search her bidding history to see if I can find the purchase of the wallet. Or if you know the thief seller's ID, I'll look and see if I can find the item. Sometimes there's a cache of a listing.



My seller bought it from the alleged thief and suspected thief is pachl-us2014.  I think that they subpoena'd Ebay but the officer said it takes a long time and in order to make this a case they have to provide the link between all 3 of us and back to the person who was stolen from.  

I'm no sleuth and you guys ferret out so much and it is exactly why I read this forum and I have to say in my over 600 transactions, all purchases, I have never been taken because I read this forum so thank you for all your help and information, too. 

I bought my wallet from a seller who is cooperating with the police (the officer said she is in no way suspected of anything and she's in another state than IL and here I was just worried she wanted the wallet back.  We got a good laugh from that)

  I think the police know who did it but are trying to prove it..and I think the robbery happened not too long before Christmas last year.  If there is any way to pull up that person's listings with any of the merchandise listed, that would probably help.  Now that she/he is NARU, I wonder how they dumped the 50 or more purses that were stolen.  This happened in rural IL btw. Thanks so much


----------



## Wapurseaholic

Wapurseaholic said:


> My seller bought it from the alleged thief and suspected thief is pachl-us2014.  I think that they subpoena'd Ebay but the officer said it takes a long time and in order to make this a case they have to provide the link between all 3 of us and back to the person who was stolen from.
> 
> I'm no sleuth and you guys ferret out so much and it is exactly why I read this forum and I have to say in my over 600 transactions, all purchases, I have never been taken because I read this forum so thank you for all your help and information, too.
> 
> I bought my wallet from a seller who is cooperating with the police (the officer said she is in no way suspected of anything and she's in another state than IL and here I was just worried she wanted the wallet back.  We got a good laugh from that)
> 
> I think the police know who did it but are trying to prove it..and I think the robbery happened not too long before Christmas last year.  If there is any way to pull up that person's listings with any of the merchandise listed, that would probably help.  Now that she/he is NARU, I wonder how they dumped the 50 or more purses that were stolen.  This happened in rural IL btw. Thanks so much


Oh and I can't pm yet, and I don't want to annoy the moderator with obligatory post count raising posts lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Wapurseaholic said:


> My seller bought it from the alleged thief and suspected thief is pachl-us2014.  I think that they subpoena'd Ebay but the officer said it takes a long time and in order to make this a case they have to provide the link between all 3 of us and back to the person who was stolen from.
> 
> I'm no sleuth and you guys ferret out so much and it is exactly why I read this forum and I have to say in my over 600 transactions, all purchases, I have never been taken because I read this forum so thank you for all your help and information, too.
> 
> I bought my wallet from a seller who is cooperating with the police (the officer said she is in no way suspected of anything and she's in another state than IL and here I was just worried she wanted the wallet back.  We got a good laugh from that)
> 
> I think the police know who did it but are trying to prove it..and I think the robbery happened not too long before Christmas last year.  If there is any way to pull up that person's listings with any of the merchandise listed, that would probably help.  Now that she/he is NARU, I wonder how they dumped the 50 or more purses that were stolen.  This happened in rural IL btw. Thanks so much


Here's a cache of a listing. Not sure whether it's the same wallet you bought:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4428+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox


----------



## Wapurseaholic

BeenBurned said:


> Here's a cache of a listing. Not sure whether it's the same wallet you bought:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4428+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox


Its not the one that I bought but it links that seller with the city because that is in the vicinity of the sheriff's office I heard from.  That might be very helpful if the victim has a picture of that wallet as well as the sheriff said she took pictures of her purses as a collector. VERY GOOD ADVICE!  I never thought to do that.. THANK you so much! I will pass the link on to him and is that good forever or should I print that out just in case? Thanks again! (getting closer to 10 haha)


----------



## BeenBurned

Wapurseaholic said:


> My seller bought it from the alleged thief and suspected thief is pachl-us2014.  I think that they subpoena'd Ebay but the officer said it takes a long time and in order to make this a case they have to provide the link between all 3 of us and back to the person who was stolen from.
> 
> I'm no sleuth and you guys ferret out so much and it is exactly why I read this forum and I have to say in my over 600 transactions, all purchases, I have never been taken because I read this forum so thank you for all your help and information, too.
> 
> I bought my wallet from a seller who is cooperating with the police (the officer said she is in no way suspected of anything and she's in another state than IL and here I was just worried she wanted the wallet back.  We got a good laugh from that)
> 
> I think the police know who did it but are trying to prove it..and I think the robbery happened not too long before Christmas last year.  If there is any way to pull up that person's listings with any of the merchandise listed, that would probably help.  Now that she/he is NARU, I wonder how they dumped the 50 or more purses that were stolen.  This happened in rural IL btw. Thanks so much





BeenBurned said:


> Here's a cache of a listing. Not sure whether it's the same wallet you bought:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4428+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox





Wapurseaholic said:


> Its not the one that I bought but it links that seller with the city because that is in the vicinity of the sheriff's office I heard from.  That might be very helpful if the victim has a picture of that wallet as well as the sheriff said she took pictures of her purses as a collector. VERY GOOD ADVICE!  I never thought to do that.. THANK you so much! I will pass the link on to him and is that good forever or should I print that out just in case? Thanks again! (getting closer to 10 haha)



Here's more:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4022+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox

She got negged for not sending this one to the buyer: 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...6686+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox

I think this might have been your seller's purchase:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cfa2+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox


----------



## Wapurseaholic

BeenBurned said:


> Here's more:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...4022+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox
> 
> She got negged for not sending this one to the buyer:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...6686+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox
> 
> I think this might have been your seller's purchase:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cfa2+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox


I think the pink one is one my seller bought later and didn't get.  She sold me an ultraviolet Legacy thin wallet and she bought 2 from Pachl and only 1 was delivered but she had already left feedback on the ultraviolet wallet.  I will email these to the officer the cache copies and maybe it will help him get the prosecutor to think its enough that she has listed them.  I guess that when you go NARU it takes all the auctions previous out of the database so these cached copies are great.  Thank you so much for the information.  Here is my sale http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEGAC...e-/301147946599?pt=Wallet&hash=item461dd0fe67 and I love love love my wallet and thought my seller was awesome for disclosing the smoke smell. 
Thanks again, BeenBurned! If you find the sale of my wallet to my seller that might really make the dots connect for the police.  It doesn't affect me personally except the wallet might become evidence but I hate to see scammers get away with this stuff.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wapurseaholic said:


> I think the pink one is one my seller bought later and didn't get.  She sold me an ultraviolet Legacy thin wallet and she bought 2 from Pachl and only 1 was delivered but she had already left feedback on the ultraviolet wallet.  I will email these to the officer the cache copies and maybe it will help him get the prosecutor to think its enough that she has listed them.  I guess that when you go NARU it takes all the auctions previous out of the database so these cached copies are great.  Thank you so much for the information.  Here is my sale http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEGAC...e-/301147946599?pt=Wallet&hash=item461dd0fe67 and I love love love my wallet and thought my seller was awesome for disclosing the smoke smell.
> Thanks again, BeenBurned! If you find the sale of my wallet to my seller that might really make the dots connect for the police.  It doesn't affect me personally except the wallet might become evidence but I hate to see scammers get away with this stuff.


Here's more to send. 

Although when a seller is naru'ed all listings are removed and not viewable, those in the completed are still visible as gallery pictures: 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/pachl-us201...ain_0&hash=item233741cfa2&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

Wapurseaholic said:


> Thanks again, BeenBurned! If you find the sale of my wallet to my seller that might really make the dots connect for the police.  It doesn't affect me personally except the wallet might become evidence but I hate to see scammers get away with this stuff.


Okay, I found proof of the connection!!

Your seller sold you this item: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEGAC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Your seller has 734 feedbacks. 

The listing that I thought was your seller's purchase was made by a buyer with 734 feedbacks. Although we can't see the bidding history of the listing, we can see the item number in the cached listing: 151250915234

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cfa2+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox

And in looking at the feedback left for others by your seller, we can see the feedback she left for pachl-us2014 on April 5: 






aSeller: *Member id *pachl-us2014  ( *Feedback Score Of* 0 )  

No longer a registered userApr-05-14 09:00 --

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...petals46&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&mPg=37&page=3

And in looking at pachl-us2014's feedback received, we see that for that item number, she received that same feedback: 






ae***z  ( 734
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
Apr-05-14 09:00 Authentic coach wallet brand new condition never used! (#151250915234)US $25.00View Item
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## Wapurseaholic

BeenBurned said:


> Here's more to send.
> 
> Although when a seller is naru'ed all listings are removed and not viewable, those in the completed are still visible as gallery pictures:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/pachl-us201...ain_0&hash=item233741cfa2&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


Perfect! I think having all of them together if they match up with the items stolen might be a huge help.  I passed this all on to the officer, I will let you know if I hear anything after this and all this might make it so they don't need the wallet and that would make me very very happy  THANK YOU!


----------



## tnguye78

Hi ladies,
Has anyone ever had the post office works sign a letter or getting them on camera to say that they can confirm that they have watched X pack and item inside of the post office?
I just sold an expensive item on the bay and buyer with 100% FB has paid immediately. I will be going to the post office with someone recording myself packing and shipping it off. I may just be paranoid but want to cover myself.
Of course, I will have insurance, signature confirmation and tracking. I have already had the item authenticated by a paid service

I am curious, does paypal or ebay even accept videos of shipping?


----------



## Lindsay2367

I have two questions...

First, I had a buyer message me this morning, asking me whether I would be willing to take two of my items that are currently listed in auction format and put them together in a buy it now listing for her to purchase.  If I decided it was something I wanted to do, would I be permitted to do so?  Neither item has any bids on it currently.

Second, I checked the potential buyer's feedback, and she has purchased and/or sold more than 100 items in the past month.  (She has good feedback on all of her purchases and sales.)  Would it be likely that a potential buyer with this amount of buying and selling feedback is a reseller?


----------



## love4mom

tnguye78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone ever had the post office works sign a letter or getting them on camera to say that they can confirm that they have watched X pack and item inside of the post office?
> I just sold an expensive item on the bay and buyer with 100% FB has paid immediately. I will be going to the post office with someone recording myself packing and shipping it off. I may just be paranoid but want to cover myself.
> Of course, I will have insurance, signature confirmation and tracking. I have already had the item authenticated by a paid service&#8230;
> 
> I am curious, does paypal or ebay even accept videos of shipping?



No, paypal or ebay would not accept the video or pictures as proof. It may be helpful in a small clams court, but paypal or ebay could not care less.


----------



## Lindsay2367

tnguye78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Has anyone ever had the post office works sign a letter or getting them on camera to say that they can confirm that they have watched X pack and item inside of the post office?
> I just sold an expensive item on the bay and buyer with 100% FB has paid immediately. I will be going to the post office with someone recording myself packing and shipping it off. I may just be paranoid but want to cover myself.
> Of course, I will have insurance, signature confirmation and tracking. I have already had the item authenticated by a paid service
> 
> I am curious, does paypal or ebay even accept videos of shipping?



Also, I am sure it is against post office policy to have an employee sign a statement guaranteeing that you sent what you sent.  Plus, it wouldn't help in the case of buying a real bag and the buyer returning a fake, unless the post office employee could verify that you were sending an authentic bag, KWIM?


----------



## tnguye78

love4mom said:


> No, paypal or ebay would not accept the video or pictures as proof. It may be helpful in a small clams court, but paypal or ebay could not care less.



Thanks, I figured as much but it doesn't hurt to try I guess.


----------



## tnguye78

Lindsay2367 said:


> Also, I am sure it is against post office policy to have an employee sign a statement guaranteeing that you sent what you sent.  Plus, it wouldn't help in the case of buying a real bag and the buyer returning a fake, unless the post office employee could verify that you were sending an authentic bag, KWIM?



True. Oh well, doesn't hurt to be extra precautions


----------



## Love Of My Life

love4mom said:


> No, paypal or ebay would not accept the video or pictures as proof. It may be helpful in a small clams court, but paypal or ebay could not care less.


 

Perhaps having a "notary" stand there & film the handover of a package
to a postal worker might work.. but its really challenging with ebay,
paypal & chargebacks... & very resourceful buyers who know how to work it all


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> I have two questions...
> 
> First, I had a buyer message me this morning, asking me whether I would be willing to take two of my items that are currently listed in auction format and put them together in a buy it now listing for her to purchase.  If I decided it was something I wanted to do, would I be permitted to do so?  Neither item has any bids on it currently.
> 
> Second, I checked the potential buyer's feedback, and she has purchased and/or sold more than 100 items in the past month.  (She has good feedback on all of her purchases and sales.)  Would it be likely that a potential buyer with this amount of buying and selling feedback is a reseller?


There's nothing wrong with doing that as long as you understand that should you end a listing with a bid, you'll be charged a FVF on that item. (I'm stating the possibility in the event that it gets a bid between now and the time you end and relist.)

Keep in mind also that if you post a bundled listing, if your potential buyer isn't online and ready and waiting, someone else might swoop in and purchase. 

As for your prolific buyer, it's very possible she's a reseller. But my feeling is, "who cares?" if I sell for the amount I want, I don't care what my buyer does with it after she owns it. If she can flip for more money, more power to her.


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> There's nothing wrong with doing that as long as you understand that should you end a listing with a bid, you'll be charged a FVF on that item. (I'm stating the possibility in the event that it gets a bid between now and the time you end and relist.)
> 
> Keep in mind also that if you post a bundled listing, if your potential buyer isn't online and ready and waiting, someone else might swoop in and purchase.
> 
> As for your prolific buyer, it's very possible she's a reseller. But my feeling is, "who cares?" if I sell for the amount I want, I don't care what my buyer does with it after she owns it. If she can flip for more money, more power to her.



Thanks for the help!  As far as her being a reseller, I don't mind...Better being in her inventory than mine (especially since I spent all morning moving my inventory from one room to another to make room for a furniture delivery UGH).  I just wanted to make sure that wasn't a red flag for some reason.  Thanks again!


----------



## Ganymede

Hi Ladies

I was wondering, what are the implications for sending a bag and it being left at the doorstep by the delivery company?

If it is lost or stolen, is the seller at fault? Even if the delivery company has a receipt that says 'delivered' but without a signature?

Thanks and sorry if this question has already been answered.

I am asking because I bought a $450 bag on ebay and it says 'delivered' but I haven't recieved a ticket or parcel.


----------



## uadjit

Ganymede said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I was wondering, what are the implications for sending a bag and it being left at the doorstep by the delivery company?
> 
> If it is lost or stolen, is the seller at fault? Even if the delivery company has a receipt that says 'delivered' but without a signature?
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this question has already been answered.
> 
> I am asking because I bought a $450 bag on ebay and it says 'delivered' but I haven't recieved a ticket or parcel.



Do you have a tracking number? Call the delivery company immediately and tell them the situation. They can search for the parcel but the sooner you contact them the better. The particulars might still be fresh in the driver's mind.

Second, contact the seller and tell them about it. Let them know that you are trying to locate the package.


----------



## love4mom

Ganymede said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I was wondering, what are the implications for sending a bag and it being left at the doorstep by the delivery company?
> 
> If it is lost or stolen, is the seller at fault? Even if the delivery company has a receipt that says 'delivered' but without a signature?
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this question has already been answered.
> 
> I am asking because I bought a $450 bag on ebay and it says 'delivered' but I haven't recieved a ticket or parcel.



Signature confirmation is required for transactions over $750 (both ebay and paypal).
Under $750 only delivery confirmation to the buyer's zip code (as listed in payment transaction page).
You need to contact delivery company immediately.


----------



## Oludum

Did you guys received a notification from EBay to change passwords? I got an email regarding it. And when I tapped my eBay app and typed my pw - it prompted me to change it


----------



## chloe speaks

Oludum said:


> Did you guys received a notification from EBay to change passwords? I got an email regarding it. And when I tapped my eBay app and typed my pw - it prompted me to change it


yes, it is from eBay. it was also in the news. on the website, it should have a banner up top


----------



## chloe speaks

wondering if a buyer returns an item that you sold for a refund, *is it common etiquette to refund the shipping on my end*,in other words, do they get a FULL refund including shipping?

i know it's just shipping; but I don't have a refund policy at all, and instead of just telling me she changed her mind, she was very rude and accused me of selling FAKES (yes she all capped it) and claimed she didn't even try them on - which I know she did because i had inserted toe pads in with bits of tape to keep in place and they were gone plus she threw them haphazardly back into the box i sent them in.


----------



## beauty k addict

who revises the claim on ebay? buyer or seller? i bought an item from HK but didn't receive it yet it shows on tracking status that it's been delivered. i didn't even get a pick up notice for it. seller agreed to give me a refund but he wanted me to revise the amount less shipping. is that his responsibility or mine? it's been a month of going back and forth coming with a resolution.


----------



## BeenBurned

beauty k addict said:


> who revises the claim on ebay? buyer or seller? i bought an item from HK but didn't receive it yet it shows on tracking status that it's been delivered. i didn't even get a pick up notice for it. seller agreed to give me a refund but he wanted me to revise the amount less shipping. is that his responsibility or mine? it's been a month of going back and forth coming with a resolution.


How much did the item cost including shipping?


----------



## Oludum

chloe speaks said:


> yes, it is from eBay. it was also in the news. on the website, it should have a banner up top




Thank you!


----------



## kat99

I'd like to ask for opinions on the feedback I should leave a seller on eBay. I can't recall ever leaving anything but positive feedback, but I've been considering leaving a neutral for this one. 

I've ordered probably ~5 random items on eBay all within the last month from different sellers, rare books, etc, and all have been fine. Except one. I paid for item, item shipped, seller provided tracking. I look at tracking, and it says item is going to entirely different state than the one I live in and provided Paypal for. I email seller, no response, call number provided. Seller says it will be fine ("that's just how his courier ships, and the address will change") and he will double check and it will change to my address within an hour.

By the end of the day, address/state on tracking has not changed, so I call again. Seller said he already double checked everything and it will be fine, will arrive at my stated Paypal address. 

Three days later, item says it has arrived in the entirely wrong state, and is in a "sorting facility." I send a message, no response so 24 hours later I call the seller. He tells me again that it is going to my address, it's just "how he ships", and then as I ask him to please explain, cuts me off and hangs up on me! 

Then, of course 10 minutes later, I receive a message on eBay from him saying he has indeed shipped it to the wrong address and is rectifying it. He actually says Fedex made the mistake, but from my perspective Fedex has had the same address all along...but who knows. Finally a week later than it was supposed to, item has rerouted to my house.

The item is okay (maybe a little worse for wear), but I will probably keep it. But I'm not sure what kind of feedback you would advise. If it had just been an innocent mistake, no harm done and I understand they happen. Repeatedly telling me that it would be fine and hanging up on me...I'm not too sure. This is a decently high volume seller (around ~1000 feedback, 99.5%).


----------



## BeenBurned

kat99 said:


> I'd like to ask for opinions on the feedback I should leave a seller on eBay. I can't recall ever leaving anything but positive feedback, but I've been considering leaving a neutral for this one.
> 
> I've ordered probably ~5 random items on eBay all within the last month from different sellers, rare books, etc, and all have been fine. Except one. I paid for item, item shipped, seller provided tracking. I look at tracking, and it says item is going to entirely different state than the one I live in and provided Paypal for. I email seller, no response, call number provided. Seller says it will be fine ("that's just how his courier ships, and the address will change") and he will double check and it will change to my address within an hour.
> 
> By the end of the day, address/state on tracking has not changed, so I call again. Seller said he already double checked everything and it will be fine, will arrive at my stated Paypal address.
> 
> Three days later, item says it has arrived in the entirely wrong state, and is in a "sorting facility." I send a message, no response so 24 hours later I call the seller. He tells me again that it is going to my address, it's just "how he ships", and then as I ask him to please explain, cuts me off and hangs up on me!
> 
> Then, of course 10 minutes later, I receive a message on eBay from him saying he has indeed shipped it to the wrong address and is rectifying it. He actually says Fedex made the mistake, but from my perspective Fedex has had the same address all along...but who knows. Finally a week later than it was supposed to, item has rerouted to my house.
> 
> The item is okay (maybe a little worse for wear), but I will probably keep it. But I'm not sure what kind of feedback you would advise. If it had just been an innocent mistake, no harm done and I understand they happen. Repeatedly telling me that it would be fine and hanging up on me...I'm not too sure. This is a decently high volume seller (around ~1000 feedback, 99.5%).


I think I'd just not leave any feedback. Give yourself a few days to cool off. 

I don't believe the seller lied to you on purpose. I think it was a combination of honest error and simple negligence/denial that he made a mistake. 1000 feedback isn't a high volume seller and a less-than-positive feedback will hurt him more than he deserves. 

I had a similar incident recently where I purchased two items from a seller, paid immediately, received positive feedback from the seller and waited for my package. On day 6, without explanation, I received a refund. 

I waited a day for the seller to explain what happened and having received no response, I sent him a message. Two days later, I was told that the item was out of stock and no longer available. 

At first, I was pissed because it's hard to find the item (still haven't) and the price was 1/2 of what previous sales had been for the same item. 

But stuff happens. Mistakes happen. I got over it, decided to get something similar from another seller and chose not to ding a seller who is human enough to make a mistake. 

JMHO.


----------



## abs914

I sold a necklace that I hadn't worn in a year or two. Last night I received a message from the buyer saying the clasp isn't secure and she's disappointed I didn't write that in the description. I didn't write that because I never had an issue. But I probably should have inspected it closer before sending it off. 

I've only sold maybe 10-15 things on eBay and never had to deal with an issue so I'm not sure what to do. I have it listed as no returns so I'm not even sure I can do a return? I don't want to offer a partial refund because for all I know she's lying about the clasp just to get some cash off. She did say the pendant part of the necklace is fine. What should I do? And how do I do it?!


----------



## beauty k addict

BeenBurned said:


> How much did the item cost including shipping?



it's not much. it's $86 altogether but he only wants to give me $75 back. i told him if he purchased insurance at his local PO he should be covered. i also asked him to give me the link where i should be filing for revised claim but he just said PP held his funds due to this claim.


----------



## uadjit

abs914 said:


> I sold a necklace that I hadn't worn in a year or two. Last night I received a message from the buyer saying the clasp isn't secure and she's disappointed I didn't write that in the description. I didn't write that because I never had an issue. But I probably should have inspected it closer before sending it off.
> 
> I've only sold maybe 10-15 things on eBay and never had to deal with an issue so I'm not sure what to do. I have it listed as no returns so I'm not even sure I can do a return? I don't want to offer a partial refund because for all I know she's lying about the clasp just to get some cash off. She did say the pendant part of the necklace is fine. What should I do? And how do I do it?!



So tell them you're sorry that they're not happy with the item and they can return it for a full refund. You can certainly do a return. Once you've received the item and inspected it you can issue them a refund via PayPal, then issue a cancellation request through eBay to get your fees back.


----------



## BeenBurned

beauty k addict said:


> who revises the claim on ebay? buyer or seller? i bought an item from HK but didn't receive it yet it shows on tracking status that it's been delivered. i didn't even get a pick up notice for it. seller agreed to give me a refund but he wanted me to revise the amount less shipping. is that his responsibility or mine? it's been a month of going back and forth coming with a resolution.





BeenBurned said:


> How much did the item cost including shipping?





beauty k addict said:


> it's not much. it's $86 altogether but he only wants to give me $75 back. i told him if he purchased insurance at his local PO he should be covered. i also asked him to give me the link where i should be filing for revised claim but he just said PP held his funds due to this claim.


According to ebay policy based on the price of the item, as long as tracking shows delivery, the seller is protected and doesn't even owe you a refund. 

It's possible it was misdelivered to another neighbor or address. You might want to check with neighbors to see if anyone received your package in error. 

It's really a goodwill gesture that the seller is offering you the purchase price refund because he really doesn't have to refund nor is he obligated to refund at all. 

If the package is truly lost, it's too bad but if I were you, I'd take the $75 refund. He's out the item and the $75 and the item and since he paid for shipping in order to send it, he's out that too.


----------



## kat99

BeenBurned said:


> I think I'd just not leave any feedback. Give yourself a few days to cool off.
> 
> I don't believe the seller lied to you on purpose. I think it was a combination of honest error and simple negligence/denial that he made a mistake. 1000 feedback isn't a high volume seller and a less-than-positive feedback will hurt him more than he deserves.
> 
> I had a similar incident recently where I purchased two items from a seller, paid immediately, received positive feedback from the seller and waited for my package. On day 6, without explanation, I received a refund.
> 
> I waited a day for the seller to explain what happened and having received no response, I sent him a message. Two days later, I was told that the item was out of stock and no longer available.
> 
> At first, I was pissed because it's hard to find the item (still haven't) and the price was 1/2 of what previous sales had been for the same item.
> 
> But stuff happens. Mistakes happen. I got over it, decided to get something similar from another seller and chose not to ding a seller who is human enough to make a mistake.
> 
> JMHO.




Thank you for the well thought out and measured response! I think I'll just leave feedback for him in a note (he seems a bit sheepish at this point) and leave it at that unless there is a spectacularly rude response.


----------



## beauty k addict

thanks for your input but what i'm asking originally is how do you revise a claim on ebay and who for that matter. the seller's asking me to revise the amount so i could get my refund but i don't know how. this is what i need to know.





BeenBurned said:


> According to ebay policy based on the price of the item, as long as tracking shows delivery, the seller is protected and doesn't even owe you a refund.
> 
> It's possible it was misdelivered to another neighbor or address. You might want to check with neighbors to see if anyone received your package in error.
> 
> It's really a goodwill gesture that the seller is offering you the purchase price refund because he really doesn't have to refund nor is he obligated to refund at all.
> 
> If the package is truly lost, it's too bad but if I were you, I'd take the $75 refund. He's out the item and the $75 and the item and since he paid for shipping in order to send it, he's out that too.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I was adding a few more photos to a listing today, and when I went to revise it, there was a section that said "Condition Description" under the Preowned box, and it says, *"Highlight any defects, missing parts, scratches or wear and tear also described in your item description. Use this field only for your item's condition to comply with our selling practices policy."*

Does this mean that it is not sufficient to detail any wear and tear in the listing itself?  Do I need to go through all of my preowned listings and put the condition description in that field instead of the body of the text in order to be eligible for seller protection?

ETA:  I just noticed it's only on some of my listings.  How do I know when I need to make sure this section is completed?


----------



## BeenBurned

beauty k addict said:


> thanks for your input but what i'm asking originally is how do you revise a claim on ebay and who for that matter. the seller's asking me to revise the amount so i could get my refund but i don't know how. this is what i need to know.


You wouldn't revise the claim. Presumably you filed a dispute for INR. The seller sees several option choices to respond. I believe that one of the options would be to issue a partial refund which would be the $75.


----------



## beekmanhill

I have seen listings on eBay that mention the seller's being a member of TPF and to go to TPF for authentication.  Is this approved?


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> I have seen listings on eBay that mention the seller's being a member of TPF and to go to TPF for authentication.  Is this approved?


Sellers can say anything at all in their listings and it's up to buyers to do their due diligence. 

Being a member of TPF doesn't ensure that the seller is honest, doesn't ensure that the item is authentic and doesn't even ensure that she's really a member! Someone can say she's s member and not be one or she can have joined 10 minutes ago (without any type of vetting process) and claim to be a member. 

Sellers who suggest in their listings that buyers go to TPF (or any one of many other authentication sites) are doing a good thing. It allows buyers to get an objective opinion on the authenticity of items. 

I'd like to offer a caveat though. I've seen obvious fakes where the seller "assures authenticity" and refers potential buyers here. Those sellers are hoping that buyers will believe the claim and blindly buy the fake because "what seller will suggest authenticating if she knows it's fake." Do NOT assume an item is authentic just because the seller refers you here.


----------



## beekmanhill

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers can say anything at all in their listings and it's up to buyers to do their due diligence.
> 
> Being a member of TPF doesn't ensure that the seller is honest, doesn't ensure that the item is authentic and doesn't even ensure that she's really a member! Someone can say she's s member and not be one or she can have joined 10 minutes ago (without any type of vetting process) and claim to be a member.
> 
> Sellers who suggest in their listings that buyers go to TPF (or any one of many other authentication sites) are doing a good thing. It allows buyers to get an objective opinion on the authenticity of items.
> 
> I'd like to offer a caveat though. I've seen obvious fakes where the seller "assures authenticity" and refers potential buyers here. Those sellers are hoping that buyers will believe the claim and blindly buy the fake because "what seller will suggest authenticating if she knows it's fake." Do NOT assume an item is authentic just because the seller refers you here.


Oh, thanks.  I'm not buying these days, I'm selling, and was debating whether to put the statement on my most recent LV listing...................wasn't sure it was approved by TPTB.


Edited to say I'm buying, but not on eBay.........


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, thanks.  I'm not buying these days, I'm selling, and was debating whether to put the statement on my most recent LV listing...................wasn't sure it was approved by TPTB.
> 
> 
> Edited to say I'm buying, but not on eBay.........


I don't think it's approved or disapproved. 

I (personally) take claims of membership with a grain of salt because anyone can join and say they're a member or they don't join and still say their a member.

OTOH, I do recommend reassuring buyers that they can get free authenticity opinions here.


----------



## scbear00

Hey guys!

I have sold quite a few items and have been lucky so far-- so I feel like I have an eBay scam in my future.

Today someone purchased an expensive pair of Louboutins, paid on paypal and paypal has confirmed their address, etc. and seller protection has attached, BUT the buyer just joined eBay today and obviously has no feedback. I found the buyer on linked in and know they are a real person, but should I abandon this sale because of the risks? I am so worried by these horror stories of buyers claiming that boxes were empty, etc. Thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

scbear00 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have sold quite a few items and have been lucky so far-- so I feel like I have an eBay scam in my future.
> 
> Today someone purchased an expensive pair of Louboutins, paid on paypal and paypal has confirmed their address, etc. and seller protection has attached, BUT the buyer just joined eBay today and obviously has no feedback. I found the buyer on linked in and know they are a real person, but should I abandon this sale because of the risks? I am so worried by these horror stories of buyers claiming that boxes were empty, etc. Thoughts?


We all were newbies at one time and fortunately, sellers gave us a chance. Follow protocol for seller protection -- ship to address on paypal, ship within the TOS of your listing, if required, include s.c. and you'll be fine.


----------



## scbear00

BeenBurned said:


> We all were newbies at one time and fortunately, sellers gave us a chance. Follow protocol for seller protection -- ship to address on paypal, ship within the TOS of your listing, if required, include s.c. and you'll be fine.


thanks so much for the reassurance-- the first item that I ever sold on ebay was a Cartier panther watch and it "sold" at least 5 times to scammers before a real buyer picked it up.  That rocky start has made me nervous during EVERY subsequent sale.  I think that I was really nervous because they just created their account today, but I guess you don't create an account until there is a need.

They have made their payment via pp, their address and payment is confirmed and seller protection has attached.  So, I am going to purchase sc and insurance.  FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## BeenBurned

scbear00 said:


> thanks so much for the reassurance--* the first item that I ever sold on ebay was a Cartier panther watch and it "sold" at least 5 times to scammers before a real buyer picked it up. * That rocky start has made me nervous during EVERY subsequent sale.  I think that I was really nervous because they just created their account today, but I guess you don't create an account until there is a need.
> 
> They have made their payment via pp, their address and payment is confirmed and seller protection has attached.  So, I am going to purchase sc and insurance.  FINGERS CROSSED.


You say your first sale "sold" 5 times to scammers ----- were they scammers or just non-payers? There's a HUGE difference! 

I'm assuming they were just non-payers since scammers would probably have "bought" the item and gotten a refund, claimed non-receipt or otherwise would have robbed you of the item and the money. The fact that you sold it 5 times indicates that you weren't actually scammed.


----------



## scbear00

BeenBurned said:


> You say your first sale "sold" 5 times to scammers ----- were they scammers or just non-payers? There's a HUGE difference!
> 
> I'm assuming they were just non-payers since scammers would probably have "bought" the item and gotten a refund, claimed non-receipt or otherwise would have robbed you of the item and the money. The fact that you sold it 5 times indicates that you weren't actually scammed.


They were buyers who purchased the item, and instead of paying sent me messages asking that I send the item to Canada, Nigeria, etc.  I had to open cases for all of them and wait for the fee credit to be awarded and continuously relist the item.  It was an obnoxious hassle that made me nervous about future purchasers.  Also, maybe I've read a few too many nightmare forum strings haha.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I'm clearing out my closets and (with the greatest fear and hesitation) listing a few items on eBay.  However, I have a selling restriction because I haven't any history.  The problem is that my stuff is all premier designer so they're mostly in the $250-750 range.  If my husband were to create an account could he list my items? Is it a problem if our addresses are the same? Or could I personally create another account?  I tried doing the increase selling limits function in eBay but I keep getting an error message. Everytime I call I'm on hold  for 20 min until I finally give up and hang up.  Short of calling them again, what can I do? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

Pazdzernika said:


> I'm clearing out my closets and (with the greatest fear and hesitation) listing a few items on eBay.  However, I have a selling restriction because I haven't any history.  The problem is that my stuff is all premier designer so they're mostly in the $250-750 range.  If my husband were to create an account could he list my items? Is it a problem if our addresses are the same? Or could I personally create another account?  I tried doing the increase selling limits function in eBay but I keep getting an error message. Everytime I call I'm on hold  for 20 min until I finally give up and hang up.  Short of calling them again, what can I do? TIA!


No, don't open another account and don't list items on your husband's account. Doing this to circumvent restrictions can cause ebay to suspend your accounts. 

My suggestion would be to build a reputation and feedback by cleaning your closets, selling smaller less expensive items and listing one or two designer items. Prove yourself to buyers and to ebay for a few months then appeal to ebay to lift or ease the restrictions. 

Here's the policy:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/sellinglimits.html

This part of the policy is important:




Categories with limits *Important: *Listing items in the wrong category in an attempt to circumvent your selling limits is a violation of our search and browse manipulation policy.
                 Make sure your listing follows these  guidelines. If it doesn't, it may be removed, and you may be subject to a  range of other actions, including limits of your buying and selling  privileges and suspension of your account.


----------



## Pazdzernika

BeenBurned said:


> No, don't open another account and don't list items on your husband's account. Doing this to circumvent restrictions can cause ebay to suspend your accounts.
> 
> My suggestion would be to build a reputation and feedback by cleaning your closets, selling smaller less expensive items and listing one or two designer items. Prove yourself to buyers and to ebay for a few months then appeal to ebay to lift or ease the restrictions.
> 
> Here's the policy:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/sellinglimits.html
> 
> This part of the policy is important:
> 
> pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/help/infohubs/images/imgNaviArrowRgt_12x12.gifCategories with limits *Important: *Listing items in the wrong category in an attempt to circumvent your selling limits is a violation of our search and browse manipulation policy.
> Make sure your listing follows these  guidelines. If it doesn't, it may be removed, and you may be subject to a  range of other actions, including limits of your buying and selling  privileges and suspension of your account.




Ah, blerg. Many thanks for the info! I was hoping to just be done with getting rid of everything I don't want in my closets. I understand reputation is important. I just wish all these darn scammers and certain dirty "power resellers" (but not all resellers!) didn't ruin it for the rest of us occasional users.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Sorry, another q--

I've hit my limit of listing items worth $1,000 total.  If I were to take one of those items down (i.e. It didn't sell) would that all me to list another item of equal or lesser value; or do I have to wait till the end of the month?


----------



## noshoepolish

Pazdzernika said:


> Sorry, another q--
> 
> I've hit my limit of listing items worth $1,000 total.  If I were to take one of those items down (i.e. It didn't sell) would that all me to list another item of equal or lesser value; or do I have to wait till the end of the month?





Probably won't help you.  Actually might make eBay more suspicious.


Try Bonanza or CL or another site.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Suspicious of me? An average joe selling her own stuff and not reselling as a career? Wow, what has happened to ebay? I'm so turned off to the whole thing. Sad face. Thanks for answering my q's!


----------



## uadjit

Pazdzernika said:


> Sorry, another q--
> 
> I've hit my limit of listing items worth $1,000 total.  If I were to take one of those items down (i.e. It didn't sell) would that all me to list another item of equal or lesser value; or do I have to wait till the end of the month?



No, you can't but you can edit a listing you already have up to be for a completely different item.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> No, you can't but you can edit a listing you already have up to be for a completely different item.


Edits and revisions also count toward limits.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Back to the point about taking one item down that didn't sell via eBay -- why would they be suspicion of this? How do they know I didn't sell it via some other medium or if I made a newbie mistake of listing a less popular item when I should have first listed the very popular items I own?  And, when I started up I had no idea I even had limits until I hit it.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Just an update - one of my items sold the other day and my limits have been upped from 10>30 items, and the $1000>$3000. I don't even have feedback yet nor have I shipped!


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello there, first time to post here. I need some information if anyone can help. I'm thinking of buying something from the bay but I need to know some things first. 
The item's location is in Canada and I'm in the Philippines, the shipping is "standard international shipping for $22" ... Can anyone explain what kind of shipping that is? Is is shipped through air or boat? Anyone also have any idea how long it would take to get here?
Also, the seller has some feedbacks that say that the buyers never received their items but were refunded. I checked and their shipping and it was "economy shipping"
Thank you!


----------



## PurseACold

I just sold a number of items on eBay for the first time in awhile.  Some of my buyers paid right away and I've already shipped them their merchandise.  Others haven't yet paid.  Perhaps stupidly, I didn't set a minimum time during which payment must be made in my listing information. Does anyone know how long I have to wait (or how long is reasonable to wait) for the winning bidder to pay via paypal before I can cancel the auction and relist/go to the second bidder?  Thanks!


----------



## Pazdzernika

^Wow, I didn't realise we had to specify minimum payment time in the listing! Glad I read that post!


----------



## Arriarri

So I am having the strangest experience on Bonanza:

A few days ago, I purchased a purse from a Bonanza seller.  I checked out via Paypal, the seller seemed responsive, and she quickly shipped the purse and provided me with a UPS tracking number.  

The purse was supposed to arrive today, and I was tracking it on UPS.  Suddenly, the tracking reflected that the shipping address was incorrect (completely wrong name and street, correct town).  I contacted UPS, and they told me that the item was shipped through Amazon, and that I'd have to contact the shipper to have them correct the address.  

I contacted the seller, and she was very apologetic, and responded immediately that she contacted UPS and corrected the address.  I called UPS again, but they still had the wrong address on file.  At this point, I am just waiting until tomorrow to deal with it.  

I realize that checkout through Amazon is an option on Bonanza, but I checked out through Paypal.  How is it possible that the shipment went through Amazon, and somehow wound up with the right town, but wrong name and address?  So confused!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Arriarri said:


> So I am having the strangest experience on Bonanza:
> 
> A few days ago, I purchased a purse from a Bonanza seller.  I checked out via Paypal, the seller seemed responsive, and she quickly shipped the purse and provided me with a UPS tracking number.
> 
> The purse was supposed to arrive today, and I was tracking it on UPS.  Suddenly, the tracking reflected that the shipping address was incorrect (completely wrong name and street, correct town).  I contacted UPS, and they told me that the item was shipped through Amazon, and that I'd have to contact the shipper to have them correct the address.
> 
> I contacted the seller, and she was very apologetic, and responded immediately that she contacted UPS and corrected the address.  I called UPS again, but they still had the wrong address on file.  At this point, I am just waiting until tomorrow to deal with it.
> 
> I realize that checkout through Amazon is an option on Bonanza, but I checked out through Paypal.  How is it possible that the shipment went through Amazon, and somehow wound up with the right town, but wrong name and address?  So confused!!!


I'm just guessing what might have happened because I'm not your seller and really don't know the facts of the case.

It's possible that your seller is dropshipping. She sells the item to you, you pay her (through PP) and after she makes the sale, she goes and purchases the item off Amazon, pays them and for the shipping address, has them ship to you. 

It sounds like she gave them incorrect information and she's responsible for correcting it and either making sure you get the item or a refund.


----------



## Arriarri

BeenBurned said:


> I'm just guessing what might have happened because I'm not your seller and really don't know the facts of the case.
> 
> It's possible that your seller is dropshipping. She sells the item to you, you pay her (through PP) and after she makes the sale, she goes and purchases the item off Amazon, pays them and for the shipping address, has them ship to you.
> 
> It sounds like she gave them incorrect information and she's responsible for correcting it and either making sure you get the item or a refund.



I don't know, it sounded like she actually had the item in her possession; she was able to send me additional photos of the purse when I asked her, with a specific date code, etc.  Scratching my head.


----------



## scbear00

UGH, definitely should have gone with my gut on my most recent sale to a buyer who purchased by Louboutins the day that they created an ebay account.  The day they received the shoes they sent me a sketchy e-mail (not via ebay messenger, but to my personal e-mail) saying that the shoes were more worn than described and that she wanted to return them "without involving paypal".  I wrote back and advised that (1) I do not offer returns since I simply use ebay to clean out my closet, (2) the shoes were VERY well photographed in the ad and in the subsequent message, and (3) nothing would be done without involving paypal and/or ebay.  

She filed a complaint via paypal and I responded with the information above and called to speak to a paypal rep.  She advised that I should have said that the item was being sold as photographed (which I thought was implied since the shoes were marked as 'used' and included the max # of photos [no stock photos]) but since I had correctly indicated that the shoes were used and included photos and a description, that I was not in the wrong and she ruled in my favor.

MY WORRY is that she advised the buyer can appeal up to 3x and I am afraid that this she is going to wear them or purposely damage them (no photos were included in her claim).  So, I have photos and a video of them being boxed (I held the bottoms up to the camera-- so thankful that I read this tip on TPF before mailing them), they were in exactly the same condition as they were when I placed the ad as they had just been resting in the box, and the buyer's claim was not that they weren't as photographed, but instead that "seller said she wore them once to the grocery store, but they have been worn many times"--> since CL doesn't install tachometers in their shoes, how the hell is ebay to know how many miles are on these shoes?!!?  Honestly, they had less wear than any other pair of shoes that I have sold on ebay-- it sounds like they weren't her size or something stupid and she is trying to return them.  

*VENT* thanks so much, I feel better haha.  

In conclusion, is there anything else that I should worry about at this point or am I being foolish?

Not sure if it still works-- but here's the link to my original ad:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161332468910?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## ohitsjen

I was hoping for an opinion on this, if anyone could weigh in, it would be much appreciated. I ordered a pair of shoes recently on eBay, which I received perhaps a week or so ago. Last night, I came home to see a box on my desk, not unusual, except for the fact I haven't ordered anything I hadn't received. It was another pair of the shoes I had ordered!

After informing the seller she had shipped my order twice, I received an email asking me to send them back, and she would refund me postage via Paypal. She strikes me as a really, really nice seller, but I'm scared my instinct is wrong. What if she doesn't refund me the cost of postage back to her? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## vernis-lover

ohitsjen said:


> I was hoping for an opinion on this, if anyone could weigh in, it would be much appreciated. I ordered a pair of shoes recently on eBay, which I received perhaps a week or so ago. Last night, I came home to see a box on my desk, not unusual, except for the fact I haven't ordered anything I hadn't received. It was another pair of the shoes I had ordered!
> 
> After informing the seller she had shipped my order twice, I received an email asking me to send them back, and she would refund me postage via Paypal. She strikes me as a really, really nice seller, but I'm scared my instinct is wrong. What if she doesn't refund me the cost of postage back to her? Is there anything I can do?





Well she knows how much the shoes cost to ship so ask her to pay for the shipping before you send them if it concerns you.


----------



## vernis-lover

scbear00 said:


> UGH, definitely should have gone with my gut on my most recent sale to a buyer who purchased by Louboutins the day that they created an ebay account.  The day they received the shoes they sent me a sketchy e-mail (not via ebay messenger, but to my personal e-mail) saying that the shoes were more worn than described and that she wanted to return them "without involving paypal".  I wrote back and advised that (1) I do not offer returns since I simply use ebay to clean out my closet, (2) the shoes were VERY well photographed in the ad and in the subsequent message, and (3) nothing would be done without involving paypal and/or ebay.
> 
> She filed a complaint via paypal and I responded with the information above and called to speak to a paypal rep.  She advised that I should have said that the item was being sold as photographed (which I thought was implied since the shoes were marked as 'used' and included the max # of photos [no stock photos]) but since I had correctly indicated that the shoes were used and included photos and a description, that I was not in the wrong and she ruled in my favor.
> 
> MY WORRY is that she advised the buyer can appeal up to 3x and I am afraid that this she is going to wear them or purposely damage them (no photos were included in her claim).  So, I have photos and a video of them being boxed (I held the bottoms up to the camera-- so thankful that I read this tip on TPF before mailing them), they were in exactly the same condition as they were when I placed the ad as they had just been resting in the box, and the buyer's claim was not that they weren't as photographed, but instead that "seller said she wore them once to the grocery store, but they have been worn many times"--> since CL doesn't install tachometers in their shoes, how the hell is ebay to know how many miles are on these shoes?!!?  Honestly, they had less wear than any other pair of shoes that I have sold on ebay-- it sounds like they weren't her size or something stupid and she is trying to return them.
> 
> *VENT* thanks so much, I feel better haha.
> 
> In conclusion, is there anything else that I should worry about at this point or am I being foolish?
> 
> Not sure if it still works-- but here's the link to my original ad:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161332468910?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649




By implication, you were selling the shoes as photographed.  You're hardly going to photograph a pair of used shoes, advertise them as used and then send the buyer a brand new pair are you? What a ridiculous comment by the rep!


I don't know how CLs wear but they do look like they were worn more than once to me.  So perhaps the buyer thought the shoes would be in better condition than they looked in the photographs or, perhaps, didn't look at all the photos and just saw "worn once" and are now disappointed and trying it on so to speak.


I think you'll just have to wait this one out in all honesty and see what the buyer does next and deal with it at the time.


----------



## vernis-lover

PurseACold said:


> I just sold a number of items on eBay for the first time in awhile.  Some of my buyers paid right away and I've already shipped them their merchandise.  Others haven't yet paid.  Perhaps stupidly, I didn't set a minimum time during which payment must be made in my listing information. Does anyone know how long I have to wait (or how long is reasonable to wait) for the winning bidder to pay via paypal before I can cancel the auction and relist/go to the second bidder?  Thanks!







If you don't receive payment, you can open an unpaid item case in the Resolution Center as soon as 2 full days (48 hours) after the listing ends. For example, if the listing ends on October 5 at 11:15 am, you can open a case on October 7 at 11:15 am.

If the buyer is no longer registered on eBay, you can open a case immediately after the listing ends.

You can open a case up to 32 days after the listing has ended.

The buyer has up to 4 days to send a payment once you open the case. During this time, the buyer can also contact you to request a payment extension or to make other arrangements.


----------



## vernis-lover

rockstarmish said:


> Hello there, first time to post here. I need some information if anyone can help. I'm thinking of buying something from the bay but I need to know some things first.
> The item's location is in Canada and I'm in the Philippines, the shipping is "standard international shipping for $22" ... Can anyone explain what kind of shipping that is? Is is shipped through air or boat? Anyone also have any idea how long it would take to get here?
> Also, the seller has some feedbacks that say that the buyers never received their items but were refunded. I checked and their shipping and it was "economy shipping"
> Thank you!



Probably easier to contact the seller and ask what sort of shipping they would use to the Philippines; what they have selected on ebay might not match what they use in reality.


----------



## rockstarmish

vernis-lover said:


> Probably easier to contact the seller and ask what sort of shipping they would use to the Philippines; what they have selected on ebay might not match what they use in reality.



Thank you! That's very helpful information. I'm trying to ask the seller but she hasn't replied yet which is such a bummer.


----------



## vernis-lover

Pazdzernika said:


> Just an update - one of my items sold the other day and my limits have been upped from 10>30 items, and the $1000>$3000. I don't even have feedback yet nor have I shipped!





Glad you have some resolution.  The account limits were imposed years ago (somewhere around 2007 at a guess) and were designed to limit new sellers selling items worth thousands at a time and running off with buyer's money.  I don't think that's a bad thing in all honesty.  Sellers with proven track records in selling, be they resellers or sellers of cards etc, have higher/no limits as they have selling history.


----------



## Pazdzernika

As a rule, do you as sellers wait until after the buyer leaves feedback before you leave any?  Do you tell your buyers this? Just curious and not sure what's the norm. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

ohitsjen said:


> I was hoping for an opinion on this, if anyone could weigh in, it would be much appreciated. I ordered a pair of shoes recently on eBay, which I received perhaps a week or so ago. Last night, I came home to see a box on my desk, not unusual, except for the fact I haven't ordered anything I hadn't received. It was another pair of the shoes I had ordered!
> 
> After informing the seller she had shipped my order twice, I received an email asking me to send them back, and she would refund me postage via Paypal. She strikes me as a really, really nice seller, but I'm scared my instinct is wrong. What if she doesn't refund me the cost of postage back to her? Is there anything I can do?


As suggested by someone else, you can request a pre-payment to cover return shipping but my guess is that it's an honest seller (who shipped your purchase promptly and as described), made an honest mistake that conceivably could have hurt her financially, responded quickly to your message and made a promise that I'm willing to gamble that she'll keep.


----------



## jellyv

Pazdzernika said:


> As a rule, do you as sellers wait until after the buyer leaves feedback before you leave any?  Do you tell your buyers this? Just curious and not sure what's the norm. TIA!



This has come up a lot on these threads. I definitely wait for the buyer to leave feedback, because only then is the transaction actually over (we _hope_--eBay keeps trying to jam that door open longer and longer). Until they leave FB you don't know if they will file a claim, etc. I don't tell buyers because it sounds coercive, which is against eBay rules. No one has to leave feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

jellyv said:


> This has come up a lot on these threads. I definitely wait for the buyer to leave feedback, because only then is the transaction actually over (we _hope_--eBay keeps trying to jam that door open longer and longer). Until they leave FB you don't know if they will file a claim, etc. I don't tell buyers because it sounds coercive, which is against eBay rules. No one has to leave feedback.


To add a twist to Jellyv's comment, even if a buyer has left positive feedback, they can still open a dispute. (It has happened to me twice!) But I do agree that generally, many sellers don't consider a transaction satisfactorily completed until they know their buyer is happy and that's usually when said buyer has left positive feedback.


----------



## rockstarmish

I just talked to the seller, and to my disappointment the bag was shipped through surface shipping via Canada Post. I was hoping it was shipped through air as that would have been more convenient.  Has anyone had any experiences with international surface shipping? If you could share your info, that would be great. TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

rockstarmish said:


> I just talked to the seller, and to my disappointment the bag was shipped through surface shipping via Canada Post. I was hoping it was shipped through air as that would have been more convenient.  Has anyone had any experiences with international surface shipping? If you could share your info, that would be great. TIA


What did the listing say the shipping method would be? If it called for ground shipping, that's fine. But if she downgraded from what was advertised, that's a violation.


----------



## uadjit

rockstarmish said:


> I just talked to the seller, and to my disappointment the bag was shipped through surface shipping via Canada Post. I was hoping it was shipped through air as that would have been more convenient.  Has anyone had any experiences with international surface shipping? If you could share your info, that would be great. TIA



It takes forever. My average is about 2 months. If you are nearing the deadline to file an INR case you will have to open one. It is 30 days from the eBay estimated delivery date. The eBay filing deadline is based on the shipping method the seller provided in the listing. If she used a slower shipping method that's not your fault and if you don't file before the deadline you will be SOL if the package never shows up.

You and the seller get extra time after that so there is still time for the item to arrive before a decision is made. Even if eBay gives you your money back and it shows up way on down the line you can always use "send money" to pay your seller again.


----------



## rockstarmish

BeenBurned said:


> What did the listing say the shipping method would be? If it called for ground shipping, that's fine. But if she downgraded from what was advertised, that's a violation.



Well, the shipping that was listed was "standars international shipping" and I was charged 22$ for it. I assumed it was air but I later checked the rates from Canada Post and the amount that matched what I was charged was surface. If it was air it would be around $50+ which I actually wouldnt have minded paying &#128547;


----------



## rockstarmish

Very helpful thank you! 30 days will be coming soon as the sale date of the item was May 29. So ill get on that stat. Do you think my item wil be lost? And ill never be able to receive it? 
Another thing i wanted to ask. When the package does arrive,will it be delivered to my add or would I have to pick it up at the post office?


----------



## uadjit

rockstarmish said:


> Very helpful thank you! 30 days will be coming soon as the sale date of the item was May 29. So ill get on that stat. Do you think my item wil be lost? And ill never be able to receive it?
> Another thing i wanted to ask. When the package does arrive,will it be delivered to my add or would I have to pick it up at the post office?



It's not 30 days from payment - it's 30 days from the last day of the delivery estimate that eBay gave you. What was that?

PayPal's deadline is 45 days from payment but eBay is better to buyers, anyway.


----------



## rockstarmish

Thanks again for the info. I just checked and I dont know if Im doing this right. I checked in view order details... and theres no estimate delivery time.. so what do i do if its like this? Tia again &#9786;


----------



## Louliu71

I bought a backpack off of ebay brand new from a business seller.

The location said the UK which is where I am based, however it transpires they are actually based in China.

I didn't bother doing any due diligence as the item was only £12.28 with 99+% positive feedback.

Anyhow one of the pockets stitching came away and all I put in there was a sandwich. Also one of the shoulder straps kept coming undone.

I messaged the seller and he offered a partial refund, which I don't want as the bag is useless. He wants me to return it, however delving into his feedback there are negs for refunds not made.

It will cost me more to return it via a trackable method than its worth.

Is there any point in me opening a case, either via ebay or PayPal for an item that wasn't fit for purpose or shall I take a £7 refund?

Thanks all, sorry to bother you

First line of description said

It is crafted from nylon fabric, high intensity and durable.

Durable it wasn't, hadn't even taken it out of the house


----------



## uadjit

Louliu71 said:


> I bought a backpack off of ebay brand new from a business seller.
> 
> The location said the UK which is where I am based, however it transpires they are actually based in China.
> 
> I didn't bother doing any due diligence as the item was only £12.28 with 99+% positive feedback.
> 
> Anyhow one of the pockets stitching came away and all I put in there was a sandwich. Also one of the shoulder straps kept coming undone.
> 
> I messaged the seller and he offered a partial refund, which I don't want as the bag is useless. He wants me to return it, however delving into his feedback there are negs for refunds not made.
> 
> It will cost me more to return it via a trackable method than its worth.
> 
> Is there any point in me opening a case, either via ebay or PayPal for an item that wasn't fit for purpose or shall I take a £7 refund?
> 
> Thanks all, sorry to bother you
> 
> First line of description said
> 
> It is crafted from nylon fabric, high intensity and durable.
> 
> Durable it wasn't, hadn't even taken it out of the house


Well, you can't force a seller to refund your return shipping so if the partial refund is a better deal than a full refund minus your return shipping costs you might as well take it.


----------



## Louliu71

uadjit said:


> Well, you can't force a seller to refund your return shipping so if the partial refund is a better deal than a full refund minus your return shipping costs you might as well take it.



Thanks for the quick response, so even if the item wasn't fit for purpose?


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Well, you can't force a seller to refund your return shipping so if the partial refund is a better deal than a full refund minus your return shipping costs you might as well take it.





Louliu71 said:


> Thanks for the quick response, so even if the item wasn't fit for purpose?


I agree with uadjit in this case. Many of those Chinese sellers of cheap items know that it's more expensive for a buyer to return an international purchase than the item cost and they bank on that. 

In a case like this, I'd accept the partial and ding the feedback and the stars. This is a seller who knows what he's doing and only when buyers give him what he deserves will ebay take action.


----------



## uadjit

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks for the quick response, so even if the item wasn't fit for purpose?



Well, if you press eBay they might issue you a refund out of their own pocket but they're not going to take it from the seller. The terms on eBay are _always_ that the buyer pays return shipping unless the description states otherwise or the seller offers it as a courtesy.

Though, as BB says, give them appropriate feedback.


----------



## Louliu71

uadjit said:


> Well, if you press eBay they might issue you a refund out of their own pocket but they're not going to take it from the seller. The terms on eBay are _always_ that the buyer pays return shipping unless the description states otherwise or the seller offers it as a courtesy.
> 
> Though, as BB says, give them appropriate feedback.



Thanks Both, will ask for a partial, as you say, better than nothing

Night


----------



## Lindsay2367

I just had a buyer purchase something where she paid for shipping, and the price she paid is slightly over what I am paying to ship it to her.  If I contact her regarding the overage, how would I go about refunding her?  And if it is only a matter of $0.31, is it worth it to refund her?  I don't know whether "handling charges" are included in shipping, and I should not even bother trying to refund her the 31 cents.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> I just had a buyer purchase something where she paid for shipping, and the price she paid is slightly over what I am paying to ship it to her.  If I contact her regarding the overage, how would I go about refunding her?  And if it is only a matter of $0.31, is it worth it to refund her?  I don't know whether "handling charges" are included in shipping, and I should not even bother trying to refund her the 31 cents.


If I were the buyer, I wouldn't expect nor want a refund for 31 cents overpayment although that's extremely kind, honest and considerate of you to want to do it. 

If you opt not to refund, you ARE allowed to tack on a handling fee to your shipping charges and 31 cents is probably not even enough to cover your packing materials, box, tape, label, ink, etc. 

If you do decide to refund the overage, go to the details of the paypal transaction. Scroll down and there's an "issue refund" button. Note that when you click it, the full payment will come up by default. You'll have to change it to .31.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Thanks to all who've answered my previous newbie questions.  Offers are starting to roll in but mostly from people who have 5 or less transactions.  As a seller, I've only had 1 transaction over 2 years ago so I know there are the "occasional EBay users" out there.  I'm concerned about selling to these people because they're putting in offers on high value designer items but not asking for more pictures. I've put the max number in my listing but, to avoid a SNAD, I would feel better that the buyer is 100% sure of the condition and has done his/her homework and asked questions and requested more pics. Should I just wait for a seemingly "smarter" buyer to come along?


----------



## BeenBurned

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks to all who've answered my previous newbie questions.  Offers are starting to roll in but mostly from people who have 5 or less transactions.  As a seller, I've only had 1 transaction over 2 years ago so I know there are the "occasional EBay users" out there.  I'm concerned about selling to these people because they're putting in offers on high value designer items but not asking for more pictures. I've put the max number in my listing but, to avoid a SNAD, I would feel better that the buyer is 100% sure of the condition and has done his/her homework and asked questions and requested more pics. Should I just wait for a seemingly "smarter" buyer to come along?



If you are posting all 12 pictures and showing all the necessary details for a buyer to make an educated decision, it may not be necessary for them to request more pictures.


----------



## MAGJES

I remember reading on tpf in the past that a seller cannot list dustbags and other "parts" of a handbag for sale on ebay.  Am I remembering that correctly?  If someone has the link handy where ebay states this please post it if you would.  Thanks!  I tried to locate it but can't find it.


----------



## vernis-lover

MAGJES said:


> I remember reading on tpf in the past that a seller cannot list dustbags and other "parts" of a handbag for sale on ebay.  Am I remembering that correctly?  If someone has the link handy where ebay states this please post it if you would.  Thanks!  I tried to locate it but can't find it.



http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/prohibited-accessories.html#what


Not Allowed:


Accessories or packaging without the accompanying product. Examples include:

Dust bags

Plastic tags (including a tag with a serial number)

Ribbons

Tissue paper


Box for a branded watch without the accompanying watch

Empty jewelry pouch, tin, or other container that may be used to hold and sell a similar or identical product

Warranty or certificate (blank, valid, or expired) without the accompanying product


----------



## MAGJES

vernis-lover said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/prohibited-accessories.html#what
> 
> 
> Not Allowed:
> 
> 
> Accessories or packaging without the accompanying product. Examples include:
> 
> Dust bags
> 
> Plastic tags (including a tag with a serial number)
> 
> Ribbons
> 
> Tissue paper
> 
> 
> Box for a branded watch without the accompanying watch
> 
> Empty jewelry pouch, tin, or other container that may be used to hold and sell a similar or identical product
> 
> Warranty or certificate (blank, valid, or expired) without the accompanying product



Thanks so much vernis-lover!  I'm going to bookmark it.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Quick question:  I shipped a bag at the post office today by Priority 2 Day and purchased extra insurance.  The only tracking number that I see is the insurance tracking number.  Is this sufficient for eBay/PayPal purposes, and if not, and clue on how I can find out what the actual tracking number is?


----------



## vfab

I purchased a t-shirt from a buy it now listing with multiple quantities and the seller changed the title, description, and category from women's sizing to men's sizing about an hour after I paid. When I noticed the change I emailed the seller who said he had already mailed the shirt (he hadn't yet and didn't for 2 hours later, based on the acceptance time on the USPS tracking) which looked small to him and he thought it would fit me (whom he's never seen ) and that if it did not fit he would gladly send a pre-paid label to return it. Of course it arrives and is way too large as it is for a man and it has been 3 business days and he refuses to reply to my request for the label he promised. 

It is obviously not as described because I received a man's shirt when I ordered a women's shirt and the listing is still active showing the changes, but if I open a case if he doesn't reply in the next week or so would I be responsible for return shipping even though it was his fault and I have it documented in ebay messages that he offered a pre-paid return label? The return shipping would cost me 1/3 of the shirt price.


----------



## JenBR

I am curious - I have had to cancel several transactions where my buyers have messaged me saying they do not intend to pay. I chose to cancel vs. UPID because it's a lot faster. But I am totally fed up. This happened again over the weekend - third time in a row for the same item. So I am going forward with the UPID. Is that the right thing to do? I am so fed up with buyers not paying and not receiving strikes, that I really want this buyer to receive a strike. Or should I take the high ground and cancel another transaction?

This one is the 3rd time but it's the first time with a buy-it-now. Basically the buyer did buy-it-now and then immediately regretted it - there was no auction just the fixed price and now they don't want to pay because they don't have enough money in their bank account.


----------



## BeenBurned

JenBR said:


> I am curious - I have had to cancel several transactions where my buyers have messaged me saying they do not intend to pay. I chose to cancel vs. UPID because it's a lot faster. But I am totally fed up. This happened again over the weekend - third time in a row for the same item. So I am going forward with the UPID. Is that the right thing to do? I am so fed up with buyers not paying and not receiving strikes, that I really want this buyer to receive a strike. Or should I take the high ground and cancel another transaction?
> 
> This one is the 3rd time but it's the first time with a buy-it-now. Basically the buyer did buy-it-now and then immediately regretted it - there was no auction just the fixed price and now they don't want to pay because they don't have enough money in their bank account.


You aren't going to like what I say but it needs to be said. 

What you've done is allowed this nonsense to continue and you've sent the message to those buyers that it's okay to buy/win and not pay. 

Canceling rather than giving the deadbeats a strike is the reason why so many buyers do it. There's no record on the buyers' accounts so ebay can't take sanctioning action as they do with habitual non payers. If they get the strikes they deserve eBay will suspend them after (I believe) 3 unpaid strikes. 

Are you aware that the cancellations also put a defect ding on your account?  So not only are you letting them get away with not paying but it's possible that you might get banned from selling as a result of too many cancellations.


----------



## JenBR

Thanks BeenBurned, that's totally what I needed to hear. I will proceed with the unpaid item case. I don't want to be dinged as a seller for something that isn't my fault and I DO want buyers to know that this behavior is not acceptable.


----------



## BeenBurned

JenBR said:


> Thanks BeenBurned, that's totally what I needed to hear. I will proceed with the unpaid item case. I don't want to be dinged as a seller for something that isn't my fault and I DO want buyers to know that this behavior is not acceptable.


Once you've both agreed to the mutual, you aren't able to open a dispute for non-payment.


----------



## acm1134

Okay guys this is my first time posting in this forum ! So I had a buyer from Australia buy a bag from me and our shipping went trough the global shipping program. I shipped to the address in Kentucky and they shipped to her. I recieved the notification that the bag was delivered on July 7th and today July 17th I got an email from the buyer stating that she never got the bag. On my eBay listing, eBay provided tracking updates on my end and it shows delivered ! If she tries to open a case against me will eBay have my back considering the information thy are giving me is saying it's been delivered ? All I did was ship out to the global shipping program and they were supposed to handle the rest. Here is what I'm seeing on my eBay listing. Thanks in advance !!.


----------



## pinkpeer

acm1134 said:


> Okay guys this is my first time posting in this forum ! So I had a buyer from Australia buy a bag from me and our shipping went trough the global shipping program. I shipped to the address in Kentucky and they shipped to her. I recieved the notification that the bag was delivered on July 7th and today July 17th I got an email from the buyer stating that she never got the bag. On my eBay listing, eBay provided tracking updates on my end and it shows delivered ! If she tries to open a case against me will eBay have my back considering the information thy are giving me is saying it's been delivered ? All I did was ship out to the global shipping program and they were supposed to handle the rest. Here is what I'm seeing on my eBay listing. Thanks in advance !!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689048



I was in a similar situation awhile back. I sold something for $500 and the shipping goes through Kentucky before to it's final destination intentionally. The item was delivered and I even got a positive feedback from the buyer. A month later I notice a negative $500 in my Paypal account. I immediately contacted Paypal and they told me the buyer filed a chargeback because the item was not recieved. As long as you provide the tracking info stating the item was delivered you should be protected as a seller. My case was resolved in less than two weeks. I would call Paypal and EBay,  make sure you provide tracking for your case. 
=)


----------



## threadbender

So, that means that if EBay screws up and doesn't mail your item or sends it to the wrong place, you are still responsible?


----------



## pinkpeer

Honestly I think if it says "delivered" but the buyer says they never got the item, eBay/Paypal will likely side with the seller. I bought a small item that was lost in the mail but it stated "delivered" and I never got a refund but it was only a few dollars. I would suggest getting signature confirmation for any valuable items sold on Ebay to protect yourself as a seller.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I hope I am not posting in the wrong Thread. I am trying to find the Thread of Blocked/Banned eBay Sellers from the Forum. When the Sellers ID comes up with ***** I have used the "Search" and "Ad search" and I just keep coming back to this Thread.   Could some-one kindly please show me the Link, I am spending hours trying to find it and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## restricter

A seller raised the BIN while my best offer was pending.  I thought it was a classless thing to do but it's also against eBay rules:  http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/revising_restrictions.html#fixed_price.  It gave me great pleasure to report the listing.


----------



## g41girl

Looking for advice here - my buyer won and paid for item which was posted to her second class "signed for" the day after the auction ended. Ten days later the buyer opens an INR case against me without contacting me to enquire whether there was any problem. When I tracked with Royal Mail it appears they tried to deliver the item but no-one was at home to sign and they left a card asking her to either collect from local PO or to arrange re-delivery. I messaged her to advise her that firstly I would look into this and then messaged her advising what position is. 

So far I have had no response from her whatsoever. 

I also contacted EBay who, in their usual ever-helpful way, advised me to call her and "work it out". I don't feel I should be phoning as I would feel uncomfortable. So what happens next ?  How does the case get cancelled ? 

I have provided her with the photo of proof of postage as well as the Royal Mail tracking update message. What more can I do ?


----------



## noshoepolish

Tell her to contact Royal Mail to see if they still have it.


----------



## g41girl

I have now been contacted by the buyer who has collected item from Royal Mail and she has closed the case - but why would you even think about opening a case without contacting seller in the first instance - strange!

Oh well - just part of the EBay experience I guess?

Thanks for input.


----------



## uadjit

g41girl said:


> I have now been contacted by the buyer who has collected item from Royal Mail and she has closed the case - but why would you even think about opening a case without contacting seller in the first instance - strange!
> 
> Oh well - just part of the EBay experience I guess?
> 
> Thanks for input.



Well, I don't know about eBay UK but on .com if a buyer goes to the resolution center and selections the option that says their item hasn't arrived it automatically opens a case for them whether that's what they intended or not.


----------



## g41girl

uadjit said:


> Well, I don't know about eBay UK but on .com if a buyer goes to the resolution center and selections the option that says their item hasn't arrived it automatically opens a case for them whether that's what they intended or not.




Perhaps this is what has happened here - I must have a look. 

Thanks for response !


----------



## shopjulynne

I have an outgoing package (a handbag) from US to Canada that's being "held in US Customs for further inspection." is this normal procedure for international packages? Thanks!


----------



## ellen028

Hi, I bought an Item from a seller in Saipan NM Island, the seller mailed the package June 23, then departed from Barraguda, Guam  June 25. It's been over a month now and I have not receive the package yet, the tracking says it's still in Guam, I send message to the seller and she said she mailed via USPS Parcel instead of Priority mail which she mention in ebay shipping, this makes me mad, I didn't say anything since shipping is free. How long would it take for the package to travel from there to US, what if the package got lost? How long do I need to wait before I will open a case in ebay? Thanks for any input.


----------



## noshoepolish

shopjulynne said:


> I have an outgoing package (a handbag) from US to Canada that's being "held in US Customs for further inspection." is this normal procedure for international packages? Thanks!






Did you declare the proper value?  Did you include an invoice in your package?


----------



## noshoepolish

That means it is going by boat.  I know if I ship Parcel Select to Hawaii it is about 4-5 weeks from PA to HI.




ellen028 said:


> Hi, I bought an Item from a seller in Saipan NM Island, the seller mailed the package June 23, then departed from Barraguda, Guam  June 25. It's been over a month now and I have not receive the package yet, the tracking says it's still in Guam, I send message to the seller and she said she mailed via USPS Parcel instead of Priority mail which she mention in ebay shipping, this makes me mad, I didn't say anything since shipping is free. How long would it take for the package to travel from there to US, what if the package got lost? How long do I need to wait before I will open a case in ebay? Thanks for any input.


----------



## shopjulynne

noshoepolish said:


> Did you declare the proper value?  Did you include an invoice in your package?



yes I did and no I didn't include any invoice in my package. TIA.


----------



## BeenBurned

ellen028 said:


> Hi, I bought an Item from a seller in Saipan NM Island, the seller mailed the package June 23, then departed from Barraguda, Guam  June 25. It's been over a month now and I have not receive the package yet, the tracking says it's still in Guam, I send message to the seller and she said she mailed via USPS Parcel instead of Priority mail which she mention in ebay shipping, this makes me mad, I didn't say anything since shipping is free. How long would it take for the package to travel from there to US, what if the package got lost? How long do I need to wait before I will open a case in ebay? Thanks for any input.


Keep track of how long you have to file an INR dispute. 

Although the seller may very well have mailed it and it could be on its way to you, you need to file within the required timeframe in order to retain your protection. If the package doesn't come and if you didn't file, you'll be SOL.


----------



## misskris03

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I hope I am not posting in the wrong Thread. I am trying to find the Thread of Blocked/Banned eBay Sellers from the Forum. When the Sellers ID comes up with ***** I have used the "Search" and "Ad search" and I just keep coming back to this Thread.   Could some-one kindly please show me the Link, I am spending hours trying to find it and it's driving me nuts!



Bump


----------



## ellen028

BeenBurned said:


> Keep track of how long you have to file an INR dispute.
> 
> Although the seller may very well have mailed it and it could be on its way to you, you need to file within the required timeframe in order to retain your protection. If the package doesn't come and if you didn't file, you'll be SOL.




Thank you very much for the input. I will do that.


----------



## ellen028

ellen028 said:


> Thank you very much for the input. I will do that.



I tried to open an INR case, but It was too late! I never thought of the timeframe. I sent a message to the seller again asking for a refund. Not sure if she will respond. What should I do next? Appreciate for any input&#128542;


----------



## BeenBurned

ellen028 said:


> I tried to open an INR case, but It was too late! I never thought of the timeframe. I sent a message to the seller again asking for a refund. Not sure if she will respond. What should I do next? Appreciate for any input&#128542;


The seller isn't obligated to issue a refund at this point since you waited to long to file a dispute. 

So at this time, if you used a credit card to fund the payment, your only option is to file a dispute with the c.c. company.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

misskris03 said:


> Bump



http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307.html


Try this one!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I hope I am not posting in the wrong Thread. I am trying to find the Thread of Blocked/Banned eBay Sellers from the Forum. When the Sellers ID comes up with ***** I have used the "Search" and "Ad search" and I just keep coming back to this Thread.   Could some-one kindly please show me the Link, I am spending hours trying to find it and it's driving me nuts!




http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307.html


In case you didn't find it yet...


----------



## ellen028

BeenBurned said:


> The seller isn't obligated to issue a refund at this point since you waited to long to file a dispute.
> 
> So at this time, if you used a credit card to fund the payment, your only option is to file a dispute with the c.c. company.




Thank you, I did pay it with a credit card via paypal, the seller has responded, and ask me to wait a little longer, she's polite and professional, I'll wait for another week, then I'll try to file a charge back with my credit card company.


----------



## misskris03

LVLoveaffair said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307.html
> 
> 
> In case you didn't find it yet...



Thank you


----------



## Lindsay2367

How can I tell if I have my BIN listings (fixed price only) set for immediate payment required?  I thought I had it set like that, but I had a buyer purchase something this morning and hasn't paid yet.


----------



## noshoepolish

Lindsay2367 said:


> How can I tell if I have my BIN listings (fixed price only) set for immediate payment required?  I thought I had it set like that, but I had a buyer purchase something this morning and hasn't paid yet.



Go in and check your listings by hitting revise.


----------



## macci710

General questions for sellers about when to leave feedback. After you ship or wait for buyers to leave feedback first? I usually wait to hear from buyers 1st to make sure there is no problem on their end, but sometimes I don't hear back even after follow up.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I recently bought a Shu Uemura eyelash curler from a seller in NY. Turned out to be fake so I am returning the item and requesting a full refund. The item shipped for free but I had to pay to ship it back to the seller. Can I get that money back as well? Thanks for any advice/input.


----------



## misskris03

AnnaFreud said:


> I recently bought a Shu Uemura eyelash curler from a seller in NY. Turned out to be fake so I am returning the item and requesting a full refund. The item shipped for free but I had to pay to ship it back to the seller. Can I get that money back as well? Thanks for any advice/input.



You probably cannot, esp. if it's already been shipped. I hope you didn't ship it without the seller's  agreement or a stated return policy--you don't want him/her to have the item and your $. 

FWIW, I had my return postage covered by ebay when I returned a fake mulberry the other day, but I think they only did that because I tried to return it to her and she refused.  Generally speaking, I believe the buyer is responsible in cases where the seller agrees to the return. 

But there are a *lot* of people on here who I'm sure can give you more specific info.

I hate people who sell fakes.


----------



## BeenBurned

AnnaFreud said:


> I recently bought a Shu Uemura eyelash curler from a seller in NY. Turned out to be fake so I am returning the item and requesting a full refund. The item shipped for free but I had to pay to ship it back to the seller. Can I get that money back as well? Thanks for any advice/input.


Generally, return shipping is at the buyer's expense although honorable sellers who (mistakenly?) sell a fake would want to make the buyer whole and would reimburse the buyer's return shipping cost. However that's only a goodwill gesture on the part of the seller and not an obligation. 

I assume that something as lightweight as an eyelash curler wouldn't cost more than $3 to ship by first class mail with tracking so even if you are on the hook for the cost, it's not a lot of money.


----------



## AnnaFreud

You're right, it only cost like $2.50 to ship but it's the principle. You get sold a fake and have to spend money to return it. Ugh. Why do I even bother with eBay?!


----------



## vernis-lover

macci710 said:


> General questions for sellers about when to leave feedback. After you ship or wait for buyers to leave feedback first? I usually wait to hear from buyers 1st to make sure there is no problem on their end, but sometimes I don't hear back even after follow up.





As sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers then I'm not sure it matters anymore as your choice is to leave positive or not bother leaving feedback at all.


----------



## scbear00

scbear00 said:


> UGH, definitely should have gone with my gut on my most recent sale to a buyer who purchased by Louboutins the day that they created an ebay account.  The day they received the shoes they sent me a sketchy e-mail (not via ebay messenger, but to my personal e-mail) saying that the shoes were more worn than described and that she wanted to return them "without involving paypal".  I wrote back and advised that (1) I do not offer returns since I simply use ebay to clean out my closet, (2) the shoes were VERY well photographed in the ad and in the subsequent message, and (3) nothing would be done without involving paypal and/or ebay.
> 
> She filed a complaint via paypal and I responded with the information above and called to speak to a paypal rep.  She advised that I should have said that the item was being sold as photographed (which I thought was implied since the shoes were marked as 'used' and included the max # of photos [no stock photos]) but since I had correctly indicated that the shoes were used and included photos and a description, that I was not in the wrong and she ruled in my favor.
> 
> MY WORRY is that she advised the buyer can appeal up to 3x and I am afraid that this she is going to wear them or purposely damage them (no photos were included in her claim).  So, I have photos and a video of them being boxed (I held the bottoms up to the camera-- so thankful that I read this tip on TPF before mailing them), they were in exactly the same condition as they were when I placed the ad as they had just been resting in the box, and the buyer's claim was not that they weren't as photographed, but instead that "seller said she wore them once to the grocery store, but they have been worn many times"--> since CL doesn't install tachometers in their shoes, how the hell is ebay to know how many miles are on these shoes?!!?  Honestly, they had less wear than any other pair of shoes that I have sold on ebay-- it sounds like they weren't her size or something stupid and she is trying to return them.
> 
> *VENT* thanks so much, I feel better haha.
> 
> In conclusion, is there anything else that I should worry about at this point or am I being foolish?
> 
> Not sure if it still works-- but here's the link to my original ad:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161332468910?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


The drama with this sale continues!!!

This original post was a rant about a new buyer (created her account the day she purchased my shoes) who opened a paypal case when she received the shoes for no reason (total buyer's remorse case).  

So yesterday (2 months later) I received a message from paypal advising that the buyer had commenced a chargeback.  Not a normal one, a very sketchy and shady one...

Instead of going to her CC company and saying she received something not as advertised, she asked for a chargeback 'for items already returned'.  So, without being prompted and/or altering myself or ebay or paypal, she returned the item and is now claiming that she wants a chargeback because she has returned the item.  WHAT A BRILLIANT WAY TO GET A SELLER WHO DOES NOT ACCEPT RETURNS TO BE FORCED TO ACCEPT RETURNS!?

So I got the shoes yesterday (the day the case was opened) and they were definitely worn.  They are a patent double t strap and she has not stored them properly and the straps are totally deformed.  I took photos of the day I boxed the item up and it is clear she wore them (probably only once, but they are definitely more worn than when they were sent) and they were stored badly and will now need a trip to the cobbler to have the straps reshaped.  

So basically paypal told me that unless what I receive in the mail is something other than the shoes, they "have no choice" but to issue the chargeback.  Oh, and seller protection?  haha, not covered.  And when I asked the paypal rep if there was anything else that could happen after the previous case was closed?  She said the worst that could happen is that the buyer appeals the decision (which she never did).  

Ridiculous and now I seem to be SOL.  I am assuming that with a negative balance on paypal I will not be able to use ebay, right?  I'd love to be able to realist them so that the sale price covers at least some of the negative balance, and I haven't budgeted to return $500 to paypal out of nowhere...

eff.


----------



## Nikki_

For those of you that are seasoned sellers on Bonanza:

Are duplicate listings allowed? I've been searching and can't seem to find an answer.

I have 2 of the same item and wanted to list both.

I apologize for the silly question and thanks in advance!


----------



## shop955

scbear00 said:


> The drama with this sale continues!!!
> 
> This original post was a rant about a new buyer (created her account the day she purchased my shoes) who opened a paypal case when she received the shoes for no reason (total buyer's remorse case).
> 
> So yesterday (2 months later) I received a message from paypal advising that the buyer had commenced a chargeback.  Not a normal one, a very sketchy and shady one...
> 
> Instead of going to her CC company and saying she received something not as advertised, she asked for a chargeback 'for items already returned'.  So, without being prompted and/or altering myself or ebay or paypal, she returned the item and is now claiming that she wants a chargeback because she has returned the item.  WHAT A BRILLIANT WAY TO GET A SELLER WHO DOES NOT ACCEPT RETURNS TO BE FORCED TO ACCEPT RETURNS!?
> 
> So I got the shoes yesterday (the day the case was opened) and they were definitely worn.  They are a patent double t strap and she has not stored them properly and the straps are totally deformed.  I took photos of the day I boxed the item up and it is clear she wore them (probably only once, but they are definitely more worn than when they were sent) and they were stored badly and will now need a trip to the cobbler to have the straps reshaped.
> 
> So basically paypal told me that unless what I receive in the mail is something other than the shoes, they "have no choice" but to issue the chargeback.  Oh, and seller protection?  haha, not covered.  And when I asked the paypal rep if there was anything else that could happen after the previous case was closed?  She said the worst that could happen is that the buyer appeals the decision (which she never did).
> 
> Ridiculous and now I seem to be SOL.  I am assuming that with a negative balance on paypal I will not be able to use ebay, right?  I'd love to be able to realist them so that the sale price covers at least some of the negative balance, and I haven't budgeted to return $500 to paypal out of nowhere...
> 
> eff.


I'm very sorry to hear that. You can speak to Paypal about having received a worn item and see what they'll do. As far as having a negative Paypal balance, this will not prohibit you from listing on eBay. Any sales made connected to that Paypal account will immediately go toward paying off the negative balance, of course.


----------



## BeenBurned

scbear00 said:


> The drama with this sale continues!!!
> 
> This original post was a rant about a new buyer (created her account the day she purchased my shoes) who opened a paypal case when she received the shoes for no reason (total buyer's remorse case).
> 
> So yesterday (2 months later) I received a message from paypal advising that the buyer had commenced a chargeback.  Not a normal one, a very sketchy and shady one...
> 
> Instead of going to her CC company and saying she received something not as advertised, she asked for a chargeback 'for items already returned'.  So, without being prompted and/or altering myself or ebay or paypal, she returned the item and is now claiming that she wants a chargeback because she has returned the item.  WHAT A BRILLIANT WAY TO GET A SELLER WHO DOES NOT ACCEPT RETURNS TO BE FORCED TO ACCEPT RETURNS!?
> 
> So I got the shoes yesterday (the day the case was opened) and they were definitely worn.  They are a patent double t strap and she has not stored them properly and the straps are totally deformed.  I took photos of the day I boxed the item up and it is clear she wore them (probably only once, but they are definitely more worn than when they were sent) and they were stored badly and will now need a trip to the cobbler to have the straps reshaped.
> 
> So basically paypal told me that unless what I receive in the mail is something other than the shoes, they "have no choice" but to issue the chargeback.  Oh, and seller protection?  haha, not covered.  And when I asked the paypal rep if there was anything else that could happen after the previous case was closed?  She said the worst that could happen is that the buyer appeals the decision (which she never did).
> 
> Ridiculous and now I seem to be SOL.  I am assuming that with a negative balance on paypal I will not be able to use ebay, right?  I'd love to be able to realist them so that the sale price covers at least some of the negative balance, and I haven't budgeted to return $500 to paypal out of nowhere...
> 
> eff.


As I understand, she loses buyer protection when she makes an unauthorized return. Paypal needs to defend you in this case.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> For those of you that are seasoned sellers on Bonanza:
> 
> Are duplicate listings allowed? I've been searching and can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> I have 2 of the same item and wanted to list both.
> 
> I apologize for the silly question and thanks in advance!


They don't allow duplicates although they aren't apt to take action if you just list two of the same items.

However there are two ways to do it if you want to list a multiple quantity.

Option 1: On the listing page, just below the item specifics and just above the description, there's a "quantity" box for you to put in the number of items you have. Just change it from 1 to 2.

Option 2: This is what I do when I have multiples. List one at a time. Once one sells, relist it for the second one. When you list one at a time, the buyer is less apt to wait to purchase because she doesn't know you have several.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> They don't allow duplicates although they aren't apt to take action if you just list two of the same items.
> 
> However there are two ways to do it if you want to list a multiple quantity.
> 
> Option 1: On the listing page, just below the item specifics and just above the description, there's a "quantity" box for you to put in the number of items you have. Just change it from 1 to 2.
> 
> Option 2: This is what I do when I have multiples. List one at a time. Once one sells, relist it for the second one. When you list one at a time, the buyer is less apt to wait to purchase because she doesn't know you have several.



Thanks, BB.

You rock!


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> For those of you that are seasoned sellers on Bonanza:
> 
> Are duplicate listings allowed? I've been searching and can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> I have 2 of the same item and wanted to list both.
> 
> I apologize for the silly question and thanks in advance!





BeenBurned said:


> They don't allow duplicates although they aren't apt to take action if you just list two of the same items.
> 
> However there are two ways to do it if you want to list a multiple quantity.
> 
> Option 1: On the listing page, just below the item specifics and just above the description, there's a "quantity" box for you to put in the number of items you have. Just change it from 1 to 2.
> 
> Option 2: This is what I do when I have multiples. List one at a time. Once one sells, relist it for the second one. When you list one at a time, the buyer is less apt to wait to purchase because she doesn't know you have several.





Nikki_ said:


> Thanks, BB.
> 
> You rock!


You're welcome.

BTW, I should have clarified that the two options I offered don't violate a "duplicate" policy if done in one of those ways.


----------



## kcarmona

I bought a fake on eBay. The seller is fine with a return, although she is somewhat upset with the authentication results and is adamant that it is real. Anyways, do I have to go through eBay to return or do I just send it back with tracking, insurance, etc. Also, she said that she will not be home when it is delivered so she asked for me to not add signature confirmation, just delivery confirmation. Is this safe or should I add signature confirmation anyways and tell her that is the only way I am comfortable?


----------



## BeenBurned

kcarmona said:


> I bought a fake on eBay. The seller is fine with a return, although she is somewhat upset with the authentication results and is adamant that it is real. Anyways, do I have to go through eBay to return or do I just send it back with tracking, insurance, etc. Also, she said that she will not be home when it is delivered so she asked for me to not add signature confirmation, just delivery confirmation. Is this safe or should I add signature confirmation anyways and tell her that is the only way I am comfortable?


There's no need to open a dispute and go through ebay if the seller is agreeable to the return. 

If the item total price (including shipping) was $750 or more, you will need to add s.c. for your protection. Otherwise, she can claim non-receipt and would win the dispute. If it's $750, she'll need to find a way to get to the post office or arrange to sign for it.

If the item was < $750, you only need tracking to show delivery. Insurance isn't required but if you feel more comfortable with it, you can get it. Insurance will only cover you for loss, damage or theft prior to delivery. Once the item is shown as "delivered," if stolen, the post office won't pay out.

Once shown as delivered, if the seller doesn't issue your refund, at that point, you can open a SNAD dispute, prove that you returned it and ebay/PP will refund you. 

ETA: Never mind. I see that A4U deemed it fake.

I also saw the listing and since it's over $750, *YOU MUST HAVE SC. *The seller will have to find a way to sign for it. 

In fact, in this case, I would probably use a Sharpie to write on the package, "Please do not deliver without signature." This shoudln't be necessary but in a case where the seller doesn't want s.c., she might manage to get it delivered without signing for it and you'll lose the money and the bag.


----------



## kcarmona

BeenBurned said:


> There's no need to open a dispute and go through ebay if the seller is agreeable to the return.
> 
> If the item total price (including shipping) was $750 or more, you will need to add s.c. for your protection. Otherwise, she can claim non-receipt and would win the dispute. If it's $750, she'll need to find a way to get to the post office or arrange to sign for it.
> 
> If the item was < $750, you only need tracking to show delivery. Insurance isn't required but if you feel more comfortable with it, you can get it. Insurance will only cover you for loss, damage or theft prior to delivery. Once the item is shown as "delivered," if stolen, the post office won't pay out.
> 
> Once shown as delivered, if the seller doesn't issue your refund, at that point, you can open a SNAD dispute, prove that you returned it and ebay/PP will refund you.
> 
> ETA: Never mind. I see that A4U deemed it fake.
> 
> I also saw the listing and since it's over $750, *YOU MUST HAVE SC. *The seller will have to find a way to sign for it.
> 
> In fact, in this case, I would probably use a Sharpie to write on the package, "Please do not deliver without signature." This shoudln't be necessary but in a case where the seller doesn't want s.c., she might manage to get it delivered without signing for it and you'll lose the money and the bag.




Thanks for all of the advice! I told her I was more comfortable with s.c. and she said that was fine. She seems trustworthy but of course you never know on eBay! I will get the s.c, plus insurance and I will write on the box. Thanks again!


----------



## BeatriceP

I sold one of my clothing items on ebay (I am an overseas seller). The seller had to pay 3$ more for postal services or customs fees and she decided not to pick the item from the post (I have fully payed for the post services and completed the customs declarations in such way she would never have to pay anything in addition).This is not my first US sale and I never had this problem.She immediately left negative feedback.I messaged her and offered to refund her the fee or even more if she desires, but she doesn't reply. What will happen now if she doesn't pick the item from the post? I am so sad, I shipped the same day as the purchase, packed the item well etc and now I got a negative for only 3 $


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> BTW, I should have clarified that the two options I offered don't violate a "duplicate" policy if done in one of those ways.




I figured as much.

Thanks again!


----------



## hamptontikibars

Hi folks, I am in the middle of a frustrating situation as a seller and was hoping someone could advise me on the best course of action

As some of you may know, I signed up here a couple weeks back to answer some questions when selling my girlfriends speedy b on eBay. Eventually the high bid was placed by a buyer with 7 feedbacks, one being negative as a seller and said something like "seller shipped an empty box to a school" or something along those lines

I didn't hear from her for a little over a day and then PayPal finally notified me that she had paid and it was under review which seemed odd. I called them and they said that it can happen when a buyer hasn't had a transaction this large in the past. A day later it went through and gave me the OK to ship. Oddly enough when I went to ship, her bad feedback had disappeared which I later found out can happen if they refer to her being a scammer in any way 

I was already a little uncomfortable with the transaction so I figured better safe than sorry. I had the local ups store professionally pack it and notate the serial number. I also insured for full value

Fast forward a few days. The package is delivered and signed for by someone with a different last name. Later that evening a case is open in which the buyer states that the box was damaged in shipping and there are marks on the bag, let me know what we can do. I replied that the package was insured and to please submit the package to begin the claims process and we can go from there. I kind of felt like she was fishing for a different resolution and my feeling was going from bad to worse but she had agreed to this on her end

The following day, I see the ups update say that they sent someone to inspect the item on site and she refused. I also called to confirm that it was definitely refused and they said yes, that they notate if it is refused or if someone just isn't around to answer for them. When I asked her she said she must have been out when they came, and I asked for photos of the damaged box which she then said was not damaged but didn't keep. Mind you in the original  message clearly stated that the box was "damaged in shipping"

Now a day later I see that she cancelled the claim process, which is really irrelevant at this point since she threw out the packaging which is required to make a damage claim anyway. 

By the way, the type of damage shown was not that of something being damaged in shipping anyway. It looked like either heavy wear, a burn, or dark paint over the surface. 

So now we get to the interesting part.....(building suspense)

I decided to plug her PayPal email into Google. First thing that came up was a recent "bad buyer report" for signing someone else's name for an item and claiming she never received it. Along with another last name that was different than the PayPal name . It also listed a phone number. First I looked up the area code and it was from Illinois rather than Indiana, which is where they currently live. So then I looked up her PayPal name everywhere and it looked like a dead end. No records in indiana or Illinois. Then I looked up the other name that the bad buyer report listed. Bingo. Lived in both places, currently in college in Indiana right by the apartments, and even more importantly, a history of fraud which began in 2009 when she was 19 and according to a no longer active twitter account had scammed tons of people on eBay from fake american apparel auctions. So far I have seen about 4 instances in both states as both the buyer and seller where she has defrauded people. 

I have called eBay, ups, and PayPal non stop and documented everything that I could find and they promised to notate it and forward to my case specialist. And this is where I am at. 

So what I have is a 24 year old college student, formerly from Dorsey Illinois, now attending BSU in Muncie Indiana, who is a good student, made the deans list last semester, and likes to scam people.

What is my best course of action here? She clearly has some experience here, but in my case the claim can't even be processed as far as shipping damage because she threw out the supposedly damaged box. So basically if PayPal sides with her I'm screwed out of 1200 dollars and I am not about to let that happen. 

I already cleared out the bank acct associated with the PayPal acct and the other PayPal method is a credit card which I will file a charge back if they attempt to touch so I am covered on my end. Ultimately I want to make sure that she doesn't get a penny regardless of where its mine or PayPal's

Aside from booking tickets to Muncie, Indiana and taking a mini vacation (round trip tickets are only 300 from NY so totally worth it)  what is the best thing to do at this point? 

I didn't have enough posts to make a thread so sorry for putting such a long story in this section


----------



## kcarmona

hamptontikibars said:


> Hi folks, I am in the middle of a frustrating situation as a seller and was hoping someone could advise me on the best course of action
> 
> As some of you may know, I signed up here a couple weeks back to answer some questions when selling my girlfriends speedy b on eBay. Eventually the high bid was placed by a buyer with 7 feedbacks, one being negative as a seller and said something like "seller shipped an empty box to a school" or something along those lines
> 
> I didn't hear from her for a little over a day and then PayPal finally notified me that she had paid and it was under review which seemed odd. I called them and they said that it can happen when a buyer hasn't had a transaction this large in the past. A day later it went through and gave me the OK to ship. Oddly enough when I went to ship, her bad feedback had disappeared which I later found out can happen if they refer to her being a scammer in any way
> 
> I was already a little uncomfortable with the transaction so I figured better safe than sorry. I had the local ups store professionally pack it and notate the serial number. I also insured for full value
> 
> Fast forward a few days. The package is delivered and signed for by someone with a different last name. Later that evening a case is open in which the buyer states that the box was damaged in shipping and there are marks on the bag, let me know what we can do. I replied that the package was insured and to please submit the package to begin the claims process and we can go from there. I kind of felt like she was fishing for a different resolution and my feeling was going from bad to worse but she had agreed to this on her end
> 
> The following day, I see the ups update say that they sent someone to inspect the item on site and she refused. I also called to confirm that it was definitely refused and they said yes, that they notate if it is refused or if someone just isn't around to answer for them. When I asked her she said she must have been out when they came, and I asked for photos of the damaged box which she then said was not damaged but didn't keep. Mind you in the original  message clearly stated that the box was "damaged in shipping"
> 
> Now a day later I see that she cancelled the claim process, which is really irrelevant at this point since she threw out the packaging which is required to make a damage claim anyway.
> 
> By the way, the type of damage shown was not that of something being damaged in shipping anyway. It looked like either heavy wear, a burn, or dark paint over the surface.
> 
> So now we get to the interesting part.....(building suspense)
> 
> I decided to plug her PayPal email into Google. First thing that came up was a recent "bad buyer report" for signing someone else's name for an item and claiming she never received it. Along with another last name that was different than the PayPal name . It also listed a phone number. First I looked up the area code and it was from Illinois rather than Indiana, which is where they currently live. So then I looked up her PayPal name everywhere and it looked like a dead end. No records in indiana or Illinois. Then I looked up the other name that the bad buyer report listed. Bingo. Lived in both places, currently in college in Indiana right by the apartments, and even more importantly, a history of fraud which began in 2009 when she was 19 and according to a no longer active twitter account had scammed tons of people on eBay from fake american apparel auctions. So far I have seen about 4 instances in both states as both the buyer and seller where she has defrauded people.
> 
> I have called eBay, ups, and PayPal non stop and documented everything that I could find and they promised to notate it and forward to my case specialist. And this is where I am at.
> 
> So what I have is a 24 year old college student, formerly from Dorsey Illinois, now attending BSU in Muncie Indiana, who is a good student, made the deans list last semester, and likes to scam people.
> 
> What is my best course of action here? She clearly has some experience here, but in my case the claim can't even be processed as far as shipping damage because she threw out the supposedly damaged box. So basically if PayPal sides with her I'm screwed out of 1200 dollars and I am not about to let that happen.
> 
> I already cleared out the bank acct associated with the PayPal acct and the other PayPal method is a credit card which I will file a charge back if they attempt to touch so I am covered on my end. Ultimately I want to make sure that she doesn't get a penny regardless of where its mine or PayPal's
> 
> Aside from booking tickets to Muncie, Indiana and taking a mini vacation (round trip tickets are only 300 from NY so totally worth it)  what is the best thing to do at this point?
> 
> I didn't have enough posts to make a thread so sorry for putting such a long story in this section




What a horrible situation! I'm almost tempted to tell you to call her school although that's probably bad advice. I'd just be so livid!


----------



## AnnaFreud

hamptontikibars said:


> Hi folks, I am in the middle of a frustrating situation as a seller and was hoping someone could advise me on the best course of action
> 
> As some of you may know, I signed up here a couple weeks back to answer some questions when selling my girlfriends speedy b on eBay. Eventually the high bid was placed by a buyer with 7 feedbacks, one being negative as a seller and said something like "seller shipped an empty box to a school" or something along those lines
> 
> I didn't hear from her for a little over a day and then PayPal finally notified me that she had paid and it was under review which seemed odd. I called them and they said that it can happen when a buyer hasn't had a transaction this large in the past. A day later it went through and gave me the OK to ship. Oddly enough when I went to ship, her bad feedback had disappeared which I later found out can happen if they refer to her being a scammer in any way
> 
> I was already a little uncomfortable with the transaction so I figured better safe than sorry. I had the local ups store professionally pack it and notate the serial number. I also insured for full value
> 
> Fast forward a few days. The package is delivered and signed for by someone with a different last name. Later that evening a case is open in which the buyer states that the box was damaged in shipping and there are marks on the bag, let me know what we can do. I replied that the package was insured and to please submit the package to begin the claims process and we can go from there. I kind of felt like she was fishing for a different resolution and my feeling was going from bad to worse but she had agreed to this on her end
> 
> The following day, I see the ups update say that they sent someone to inspect the item on site and she refused. I also called to confirm that it was definitely refused and they said yes, that they notate if it is refused or if someone just isn't around to answer for them. When I asked her she said she must have been out when they came, and I asked for photos of the damaged box which she then said was not damaged but didn't keep. Mind you in the original  message clearly stated that the box was "damaged in shipping"
> 
> Now a day later I see that she cancelled the claim process, which is really irrelevant at this point since she threw out the packaging which is required to make a damage claim anyway.
> 
> By the way, the type of damage shown was not that of something being damaged in shipping anyway. It looked like either heavy wear, a burn, or dark paint over the surface.
> 
> So now we get to the interesting part.....(building suspense)
> 
> I decided to plug her PayPal email into Google. First thing that came up was a recent "bad buyer report" for signing someone else's name for an item and claiming she never received it. Along with another last name that was different than the PayPal name . It also listed a phone number. First I looked up the area code and it was from Illinois rather than Indiana, which is where they currently live. So then I looked up her PayPal name everywhere and it looked like a dead end. No records in indiana or Illinois. Then I looked up the other name that the bad buyer report listed. Bingo. Lived in both places, currently in college in Indiana right by the apartments, and even more importantly, a history of fraud which began in 2009 when she was 19 and according to a no longer active twitter account had scammed tons of people on eBay from fake american apparel auctions. So far I have seen about 4 instances in both states as both the buyer and seller where she has defrauded people.
> 
> I have called eBay, ups, and PayPal non stop and documented everything that I could find and they promised to notate it and forward to my case specialist. And this is where I am at.
> 
> So what I have is a 24 year old college student, formerly from Dorsey Illinois, now attending BSU in Muncie Indiana, who is a good student, made the deans list last semester, and likes to scam people.
> 
> What is my best course of action here? She clearly has some experience here, but in my case the claim can't even be processed as far as shipping damage because she threw out the supposedly damaged box. So basically if PayPal sides with her I'm screwed out of 1200 dollars and I am not about to let that happen.
> 
> I already cleared out the bank acct associated with the PayPal acct and the other PayPal method is a credit card which I will file a charge back if they attempt to touch so I am covered on my end. Ultimately I want to make sure that she doesn't get a penny regardless of where its mine or PayPal's
> 
> Aside from booking tickets to Muncie, Indiana and taking a mini vacation (round trip tickets are only 300 from NY so totally worth it)  what is the best thing to do at this point?
> 
> I didn't have enough posts to make a thread so sorry for putting such a long story in this section




Don't have any advice but wow! Good detective work on your end. I think you did everything that you can on your end to ensure that she doesn't get her money back and try to keep the bag as well. Keep us updated!


----------



## hamptontikibars

Through some creative internet stalking I've found her brothers Facebook, and her mom and stepfathers. I also have her mothers work number and was tempted to call her. Would that be messed up?

And even then, if the mom bails her out of this situation, does she really learn a lesson or will she just do it again?


----------



## noshoepolish

There were a few posts on this board here about a college student scammer buyer.  I can't remember the state.  Ohio sticks in my mind.



http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/7800-snad-case-pp-favored-scam-artist-buyer-830828.html


http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...rt-please-go-to-authenticate-site-806296.html


http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ers-remorse-scam-totally-confused-448392.html











hamptontikibars said:


> Hi folks, I am in the middle of a frustrating situation as a seller and was hoping someone could advise me on the best course of action
> 
> As some of you may know, I signed up here a couple weeks back to answer some questions when selling my girlfriends speedy b on eBay. Eventually the high bid was placed by a buyer with 7 feedbacks, one being negative as a seller and said something like "seller shipped an empty box to a school" or something along those lines
> 
> I didn't hear from her for a little over a day and then PayPal finally notified me that she had paid and it was under review which seemed odd. I called them and they said that it can happen when a buyer hasn't had a transaction this large in the past. A day later it went through and gave me the OK to ship. Oddly enough when I went to ship, her bad feedback had disappeared which I later found out can happen if they refer to her being a scammer in any way
> 
> I was already a little uncomfortable with the transaction so I figured better safe than sorry. I had the local ups store professionally pack it and notate the serial number. I also insured for full value
> 
> Fast forward a few days. The package is delivered and signed for by someone with a different last name. Later that evening a case is open in which the buyer states that the box was damaged in shipping and there are marks on the bag, let me know what we can do. I replied that the package was insured and to please submit the package to begin the claims process and we can go from there. I kind of felt like she was fishing for a different resolution and my feeling was going from bad to worse but she had agreed to this on her end
> 
> The following day, I see the ups update say that they sent someone to inspect the item on site and she refused. I also called to confirm that it was definitely refused and they said yes, that they notate if it is refused or if someone just isn't around to answer for them. When I asked her she said she must have been out when they came, and I asked for photos of the damaged box which she then said was not damaged but didn't keep. Mind you in the original  message clearly stated that the box was "damaged in shipping"
> 
> Now a day later I see that she cancelled the claim process, which is really irrelevant at this point since she threw out the packaging which is required to make a damage claim anyway.
> 
> By the way, the type of damage shown was not that of something being damaged in shipping anyway. It looked like either heavy wear, a burn, or dark paint over the surface.
> 
> So now we get to the interesting part.....(building suspense)
> 
> I decided to plug her PayPal email into Google. First thing that came up was a recent "bad buyer report" for signing someone else's name for an item and claiming she never received it. Along with another last name that was different than the PayPal name . It also listed a phone number. First I looked up the area code and it was from Illinois rather than Indiana, which is where they currently live. So then I looked up her PayPal name everywhere and it looked like a dead end. No records in indiana or Illinois. Then I looked up the other name that the bad buyer report listed. Bingo. Lived in both places, currently in college in Indiana right by the apartments, and even more importantly, a history of fraud which began in 2009 when she was 19 and according to a no longer active twitter account had scammed tons of people on eBay from fake american apparel auctions. So far I have seen about 4 instances in both states as both the buyer and seller where she has defrauded people.
> 
> I have called eBay, ups, and PayPal non stop and documented everything that I could find and they promised to notate it and forward to my case specialist. And this is where I am at.
> 
> So what I have is a 24 year old college student, formerly from Dorsey Illinois, now attending BSU in Muncie Indiana, who is a good student, made the deans list last semester, and likes to scam people.
> 
> What is my best course of action here? She clearly has some experience here, but in my case the claim can't even be processed as far as shipping damage because she threw out the supposedly damaged box. So basically if PayPal sides with her I'm screwed out of 1200 dollars and I am not about to let that happen.
> 
> I already cleared out the bank acct associated with the PayPal acct and the other PayPal method is a credit card which I will file a charge back if they attempt to touch so I am covered on my end. Ultimately I want to make sure that she doesn't get a penny regardless of where its mine or PayPal's
> 
> Aside from booking tickets to Muncie, Indiana and taking a mini vacation (round trip tickets are only 300 from NY so totally worth it)  what is the best thing to do at this point?
> 
> I didn't have enough posts to make a thread so sorry for putting such a long story in this section


----------



## Shan2

Thursday I bought 2 amusement park unlimited ride wristbands BIN and paid right away. Listing says "Expedited shipping." and it's a whopping $8.49 to ship, and seller has 100% positive feedback.

However from tracking seems like the seller did not ship till Saturday. And I can't tell whether it's first class or priority, and when I can expect to receive the item (I'm in the midwest).

Is this a case of INAD? I was hoping to receive the wristband Monday, since we're leaving town on Tuesday, or get it Tuesday and postponed the trip to Wednesday. Looks like there's a chance we might have to leave town without the tickets and just buy them full price at our final destination. TIA.


----------



## threadbender

What was the handling time listed?
The estimated delivery time that EBay posts is not always accurate. The USPS is not always as quick as we would like either.
Did you ask if they would be shipped quickly? 
When you are in a time crunch, EBay is not really a reliable option.
That all said, I hope they arrive.

ETA: OK, so it says 1 day handling after receiving cleared payment. Thursday really may not count, so Saturday could be considered within the parameters since Saturday would not be considered a business day. Again, I hope they arrive, but I would certainly not count on it.


----------



## noshoepolish

Shan2 said:


> Thursday I bought 2 amusement park unlimited ride wristbands BIN and paid right away. Listing says "Expedited shipping." and it's a whopping $8.49 to ship, and seller has 100% positive feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> However from tracking seems like the seller did not ship till Saturday. And I can't tell whether it's first class or priority, and when I can expect to receive the item (I'm in the midwest).
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a case of INAD? I was hoping to receive the wristband Monday, since we're leaving town on Tuesday, or get it Tuesday and postponed the trip to Wednesday. Looks like there's a chance we might have to leave town without the tickets and just buy them full price at our final destination. TIA.




You should have paid for Express Shipping which is 1-2 days.  I would have never taken a chance like that unless I knew the seller was shipping before 1 PM the day you bought the event bands.  How long are the bands good for?  Are they for a specific date?  Why would it be SNAD?  I know ebay is pushing SNADS for not shipping on the seller's terms but she did and it is still not significantly outside her parameter.  Did you ask when she could ship before buying?  First class is now 2-5 business days, maybe longer.  Priority is usually 2-5 business days too.  Saturday and Sunday are not business days.


----------



## Shan2

Thanks for both of your replies. There's no expiry date on the bands, but we only go there every 3-4 years.

I did not ask about shipping coz her listing clearly states "expedited shipping" and the handling time is "within one day of cleared payments." Her listing did not offer any other options such as Express shipping (And if $8.49 is not enough for super fast shipping on 2 light wristbands, what amount is?) 

Since she charges $8.49 expetided shipping instead of $1 that all other sellers of the same band are charging, and I paid on Thursday before noon time, I expect her to ship at least Priority by noon Friday, or at least by Friday night. The fact that she shipped Saturday-- that's clearly beyond 1 business day. (let me know if this is not how eBay calculate the days). As a result, it was accepted by USPS more than 48 hours after my payment.  

I don't buy and sell on eBay much but love reading the eBay forum, so I know not to be the kind of buyer that ask whether an item is shipped 30 min within payment, or ding the seller with unnecessary emails. Guess I lost out this time for trying to be courteous.

We'll be okay if tickets comes late. Just have to take the trip without it. Thanks!


----------



## Louliu71

Does anyone think this is shill bidding?

The winning bidder apparently changed their mind and I received a 2nd chance offer this morning.

I bid £123.97

The third bidder max bid was c.£85, so the suspected shill (winning) bidder pushed the price up considerably and the bidder behind me


----------



## noshoepolish

Shan2 said:


> Thanks for both of your replies. There's no expiry date on the bands, but we only go there every 3-4 years.
> 
> I did not ask about shipping coz her listing clearly states "expedited shipping" and the handling time is "within one day of cleared payments." Her listing did not offer any other options such as Express shipping (And if $8.49 is not enough for super fast shipping on 2 light wristbands, what amount is?)
> 
> Since she charges $8.49 expetided shipping instead of $1 that all other sellers of the same band are charging, and I paid on Thursday before noon time, I expect her to ship at least Priority by noon Friday, or at least by Friday night. The fact that she shipped Saturday-- that's clearly beyond 1 business day. (let me know if this is not how eBay calculate the days). As a result, it was accepted by USPS more than 48 hours after my payment.
> 
> I don't buy and sell on eBay much but love reading the eBay forum, so I know not to be the kind of buyer that ask whether an item is shipped 30 min within payment, or ding the seller with unnecessary emails. Guess I lost out this time for trying to be courteous.
> 
> We'll be okay if tickets comes late. Just have to take the trip without it. Thanks!




It is always best to ask if you need something faster.  Not sure how she is shipping but some people don't like to use envelopes because they might get snagged.  Could be she uses a flat rate box which is dumb.  

Shipping rates went way up earlier this year making it impossible to satisfy buyers and sellers.  Sorting centers closed and stuff seems to go on a your before arriving.


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> Does anyone think this is shill bidding?
> 
> The winning bidder apparently changed their mind and I received a 2nd chance offer this morning.
> 
> I bid £123.97
> 
> The third bidder max bid was c.£85, so the suspected shill (winning) bidder pushed the price up considerably and the bidder behind me
> 
> View attachment 2714297



What you've shown isn't what we'd need to see for shilling. If you post a link to the bidding history, that would be helpful. (Based on what I see, I don't see anything odd.)


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Does anyone think this is shill bidding?
> 
> The winning bidder apparently changed their mind and I received a 2nd chance offer this morning.
> 
> I bid £123.97
> 
> The third bidder max bid was c.£85, so the suspected shill (winning) bidder pushed the price up considerably and the bidder behind me
> 
> View attachment 2714297





BeenBurned said:


> What you've shown isn't what we'd need to see for shilling. If you post a link to the bidding history, that would be helpful. (Based on what I see, I don't see anything odd.)



Thanks BB, does this help?

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=321482774378&showauto=true


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks BB, does this help?
> 
> http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=321482774378&showauto=true


I don't know whether the winner changed her mind or something else, but I don't see anything that indicates shill bidding.


----------



## threadbender

Shan2 said:


> Thanks for both of your replies. There's no expiry date on the bands, but we only go there every 3-4 years.
> 
> I did not ask about shipping coz her listing clearly states "expedited shipping" and the handling time is "within one day of cleared payments." Her listing did not offer any other options such as Express shipping (And if $8.49 is not enough for super fast shipping on 2 light wristbands, what amount is?)
> 
> Since she charges $8.49 expetided shipping instead of $1 that all other sellers of the same band are charging, and I paid on Thursday before noon time, I expect her to ship at least Priority by noon Friday, or at least by Friday night. The fact that she shipped Saturday-- that's clearly beyond 1 business day. (let me know if this is not how eBay calculate the days). As a result, it was accepted by USPS more than 48 hours after my payment.
> 
> I don't buy and sell on eBay much but love reading the eBay forum, so I know not to be the kind of buyer that ask whether an item is shipped 30 min within payment, or ding the seller with unnecessary emails. Guess I lost out this time for trying to be courteous.
> 
> We'll be okay if tickets comes late. Just have to take the trip without it. Thanks!



Expedited shipping is just a term, not a shipping class. Also, Thursday does not count as a business day since the listing ended that day. So, as bad as it seems, Monday would have been within the terms. 
Any time there is a time element involved, it is always best to ask the seller.


----------



## Shan2

noshoepolish said:


> It is always best to ask if you need something faster.  Not sure how she is shipping but some people don't like to use envelopes because they might get snagged.  Could be she uses a flat rate box which is dumb.
> 
> Shipping rates went way up earlier this year making it impossible to satisfy buyers and sellers.  Sorting centers closed and stuff seems to go on a your before arriving.



Thank you!



carlpsmom said:


> Expedited shipping is just a term, not a shipping class. Also, Thursday does not count as a business day since the listing ended that day. So, as bad as it seems, Monday would have been within the terms.
> Any time there is a time element involved, it is always best to ask the seller.



Thank you! Actually I ended the listing early by doing a BIN (there was 0 bid and few days left). Next time I'll ask, in case the seller ship slower than the listing appears to imply.


----------



## hamptontikibars

Update on my situation: found today that my uncle had is in the hospital with a clot in his brain the size of a golf ball and decided I wasn't going to keep wasting time going back and forth with this girl as I'm going to be too busy so I called her mom. I probably type slower than most of your grandmothers so I will update everyone later tonight, but let's just say that we were right about who she was, her mom knew she had a bit of a history, and is going to try to talk some sense into her


----------



## Shan2

Thanks carlpsmom and noshoepolish I just received my amusement park wristbands now!  Not only that, the seller included bonus tickets to a nearby aquarium that I almost decided not to go due to budget.

One other thing I learned is that instead of clicking on the USPS tracking number in my eBay purchase history, I should have cut and paste it onto the USPS website. That way I would have known it was sent via Priority not first class, and have been able to see the estimated delivery date. Thanks again!


----------



## threadbender

Shan2 said:


> Thanks carlpsmom and noshoepolish I just received my amusement park wristbands now!  Not only that, the seller included bonus tickets to a nearby aquarium that I almost decided not to go due to budget.
> 
> One other thing I learned is that instead of clicking on the USPS tracking number in my eBay purchase history, I should have cut and paste it onto the USPS website. That way I would have known it was sent via Priority not first class, and have been able to see the estimated delivery date. Thanks again!



That is wonderful!!! I am so happy for you. I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## noshoepolish

Glad they came!




Shan2 said:


> Thanks carlpsmom and noshoepolish I just received my amusement park wristbands now!  Not only that, the seller included bonus tickets to a nearby aquarium that I almost decided not to go due to budget.
> 
> One other thing I learned is that instead of clicking on the USPS tracking number in my eBay purchase history, I should have cut and paste it onto the USPS website. That way I would have known it was sent via Priority not first class, and have been able to see the estimated delivery date. Thanks again!


----------



## shahad94

hello there 

i'm selling my herems click h bracelet , i bought it from hong kong  and it's made in france , the thing is that the bracelet is too big for me (gm size ) so i wanna sell it and buy a new with my size (pm) but when i tried to list it on ebay it kept  telling me that i can't sell it for mere than 500$ witch is impossible because i only wore it for like 3 or 4 times and i bought for like 750$  what can i do ?


----------



## shop955

shahad94 said:


> hello there
> 
> i'm selling my herems click h bracelet , i bought it from hong kong  and it's made in france , the thing is that the bracelet is too big for me (gm size ) so i wanna sell it and buy a new with my size (pm) but when i tried to list it on ebay it kept  telling me that i can't sell it for mere than 500$ witch is impossible because i only wore it for like 3 or 4 times and i bought for like 750$  what can i do ?


Are you new to selling on eBay? New sellers have strict selling limits. For example, new accounts have a monthly selling limit of $500. You can call eBay and see if they can raise it. Also, even though the limit is $500, you can list the bracelet at an auction price of $500 and the item can go above this price regardless of the limit.


----------



## shop955

shop955 said:


> Are you new to selling on eBay? New sellers have strict selling limits. For example, new accounts have a monthly selling limit of $500. You can call eBay and see if they can raise it. Also, even though the limit is $500, you can list the bracelet at an auction price of $500 and the item can go above this price regardless of the limit.


To clarify, eBay usually has starting limits of $500 and 10 (not sure exactly) items. While they often will not raise selling limits for new sellers without building history first, they can raise the dollar amount and decrease the number of items (and vice versa). So you could call and ask to list $1000 and 5 items, for example. This is all assuming that selling limits is the issue here, which can be viewed when logging in to eBay.


----------



## soleilbrun

I bought an item and the seller charged 25 GBP for shipping.  They sent it for 6 GBP. What do I leave as feedback? Positive but shipping overpriced or neutral due to shipping costs? The item is authentic and as described so leaning towards the first choice. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## blustar

I would definitely leave positive feedback in this case. You're happy with the item and don't plan on returning it. Just say something like "Thanks...got here safe and sound". Now where you handle the excessive shipping is in the detail seller ratings. You don't know if they use a 3rd party insurer for the shipping, but unless your bag was hundreds or thousands of dollars, I doubt the insurance was 19 dollars. I personally would leave a two or a three star for shipping in this matter and avoid this seller in the future. 

In the future, I would contact your seller BEFORE you pay and ask them to check the shipping quote for you and send a revised invoice if things look high. Most sellers will do this for you. eBay's shipping calculator can get a tad weird sometimes. 

Due to changes in eBay's policies and how they charge, you're not likely to get a refund on shipping after you pay and may get you quietly blocked from buying from that seller in the future depending on  how you ask. eBay charges the sellers final value fees on what they charge for shipping as well as the listing price and there is no process in which to get a refund of the fees if the seller refunds the buyer anything after they pay.


----------



## soleilbrun

blustar said:


> I would definitely leave positive feedback in this case. You're happy with the item and don't plan on returning it. Just say something like "Thanks...got here safe and sound". Now where you handle the excessive shipping is in the detail seller ratings. You don't know if they use a 3rd party insurer for the shipping, but unless your bag was hundreds or thousands of dollars, I doubt the insurance was 19 dollars. I personally would leave a two or a three star for shipping in this matter and avoid this seller in the future.
> 
> In the future, I would contact your seller BEFORE you pay and ask them to check the shipping quote for you and send a revised invoice if things look high. Most sellers will do this for you. eBay's shipping calculator can get a tad weird sometimes.
> 
> Due to changes in eBay's policies and how they charge, you're not likely to get a refund on shipping after you pay and may get you quietly blocked from buying from that seller in the future depending on how you ask. eBay charges the sellers final value fees on what they charge for shipping as well as the listing price and there is no process in which to get a refund of the fees if the seller refunds the buyer anything after they pay.


 

Thank you for the response. I will do that.


----------



## storeberry

blustar said:


> In the future, I would contact your seller BEFORE you pay and ask them to check the shipping quote for you and send a revised invoice if things look high. Most sellers will do this for you. eBay's shipping calculator can get a tad weird sometimes.
> 
> Due to changes in eBay's policies and how they charge, you're not likely to get a refund on shipping after you pay and may get you quietly blocked from buying from that seller in the future depending on  how you ask. eBay charges the sellers final value fees on what they charge for shipping as well as the listing price and there is no process in which to get a refund of the fees if the seller refunds the buyer anything after they pay.




I just bought a bag from eBay, I asked the seller for 1st class as she only state for global priority. She revised the shipping & I bid & paid for the item. When the seller shipped the item, I received a refund from paypal that seller refunded me $9! Was very surprised & happy cos first time seller refunding me for extra postage!


----------



## seltzer92

please tell me that scammers are charged final value fees on the items they refuse to ship out after cases are filed against them.

is this the case?


----------



## uadjit

seltzer92 said:


> please tell me that scammers are charged final value fees on the items they refuse to ship out after cases are filed against them.
> 
> is this the case?



they are charged the fees but they can usually recoup them by calling eBay and showing them proof of refund.


----------



## threadbender

blustar said:


> I would definitely leave positive feedback in this case. You're happy with the item and don't plan on returning it. Just say something like "Thanks...got here safe and sound". Now where you handle the excessive shipping is in the detail seller ratings. You don't know if they use a 3rd party insurer for the shipping, but unless your bag was hundreds or thousands of dollars, I doubt the insurance was 19 dollars. I personally would leave a two or a three star for shipping in this matter and avoid this seller in the future.
> 
> In the future, I would contact your seller BEFORE you pay and ask them to check the shipping quote for you and send a revised invoice if things look high. Most sellers will do this for you. eBay's shipping calculator can get a tad weird sometimes.
> 
> Due to changes in eBay's policies and how they charge, you're not likely to get a refund on shipping after you pay and may get you quietly blocked from buying from that seller in the future depending on  how you ask. eBay charges the sellers final value fees on what they charge for shipping as well as the listing price and there is no process in which to get a refund of the fees if the seller refunds the buyer anything after they pay.



Just so you know, if you ding the stars for the shipping, that may get  you on the seller's BBL, as well. Then again, if you feel the s/h is too  high, you probably wouldn't be buying from them again, anyway.


----------



## annimaniac

Sorry if this has already been asked. 
Does anyone know why I am unable to search a users bid history any more? It just takes me to the users main page. 
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

annimaniac said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked.
> Does anyone know why I am unable to search a users bid history any more? It just takes me to the users main page.
> Thanks!


Ebay removed that ability.


----------



## scbear00

blah, so paypal claims that they are disputing the stupid chargeback issue for me...BUT they still put my account in the negative.  Oh, and it takes 80 days for them to resolve it.  So, if anything else that I have listed on ebay sells, my funds will just go towards paying off the huge negative balance that I currently have.  stupid paypal.  stupid scammers.

Also, to the user who was talking about his college aged scammer.  My scammer is ALSO a college student who I found on Facebook-- she used her u penn e-mail address with her ebay account.  I am considering contacting u penn to let them know that a student is using their e-mail system to commit fraud (because any misuse of paypal is considered either fraud or wire fraud-- because of how paypal works and what it is).  Especially since she is the president of the u penn business society.  yeesh.

I probably won't do this because I am sure paypal would immediately stop trying to resolve this issue if I was also interfering.  But a girl can dream, right?


----------



## misskris03

scbear00 said:


> I am considering contacting u penn to let them know that a student is using their e-mail system to commit fraud (because any misuse of paypal is considered either fraud or wire fraud-- because of how paypal works and what it is).  Especially since she is the president of the u penn business society.  yeesh.
> 
> I probably won't do this because I am sure paypal would immediately stop trying to resolve this issue if I was also interfering.  But a girl can dream, right?



Sadly, it doesn't surprise me that the president of the business society at an Ivy league school is involved in sleazy business practices. Who do you think was behind all of the shenanigans that led to the 2008 financial crisis, etc.? I'm sure the vast majority of the big wigs are/were Ivy league business school grads 

Actually, you might want to report it *after* the case is resolved, imo. Especially if you can document other scammy ebay/paypal dealings. If she were a random student, I wouldn't bother informing the institution. I am suggesting this *only* because she is the pres. of the business society. If she is someone who lacks business ethics, she clearly doesn't deserve the position.


----------



## Silversun

Question: does a buyer only get an unpaid item strike if the seller actually opened an unpaid item case? Or do they get a strike automatically if they don't pay within a certain time?

I have a buyer who has been auto-blocked by my buyer requirements because of too many strikes, and she said it's because she has been collecting some items in person so they don't show up as paid. Sounds a bit fishy to me...?


----------



## BeenBurned

Silversun said:


> Question: does a buyer only get an unpaid item strike if the seller actually opened an unpaid item case? Or do they get a strike automatically if they don't pay within a certain time?
> 
> I have a buyer who has been auto-blocked by my buyer requirements because of too many strikes, and she said it's because she has been collecting some items in person so they don't show up as paid. Sounds a bit fishy to me...?


I believe a case has to be opened then closed on them. If the buyer picked the item up, the seller wouldn't have opened a case so the buyer wouldn't have strikes. 

I believe that your buyer isn't telling the truth.


----------



## noshoepolish

scbear00 said:


> Also, to the user who was talking about his college aged scammer.  My scammer is ALSO a college student who I found on Facebook-- she used her u penn e-mail address with her ebay account.  I am considering contacting u penn to let them know that a student is using their e-mail system to commit fraud (because any misuse of paypal is considered either fraud or wire fraud-- because of how paypal works and what it is).  Especially since she is the president of the u penn business society.  yeesh.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> She is using a college e-mail address to do personal stuff.  If you feel the need, report it to their IT department.  Let them know she is using it to facilitate a crime.


----------



## Silversun

BeenBurned said:


> I believe a case has to be opened then closed on them. If the buyer picked the item up, the seller wouldn't have opened a case so the buyer wouldn't have strikes.
> 
> I believe that your buyer isn't telling the truth.


Thanks BB! That's what I thought as well. Blocking!


----------



## scbear00

noshoepolish said:


> scbear00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to the user who was talking about his college aged scammer.  My scammer is ALSO a college student who I found on Facebook-- she used her u penn e-mail address with her ebay account.  I am considering contacting u penn to let them know that a student is using their e-mail system to commit fraud (because any misuse of paypal is considered either fraud or wire fraud-- because of how paypal works and what it is).  Especially since she is the president of the u penn business society.  yeesh.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> She is using a college e-mail address to do personal stuff.  If you feel the need, report it to their IT department.  Let them know she is using it to facilitate a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see that a couple of my tpf'ers agree...I will likely send something to u penn because...people can't get away with this stuff!
Click to expand...


----------



## bagenamored

I would like advice from you experienced eBay buyers and sellers.  I received a bag today from eBay that was listed as New Without Tags.  The bag itself is in great condition and I do like the bag.  However, it was clearly used.  There is a pill in the pocket, a portion of a store return tag inside the bag that has the bag style listed on it and says used/worn on it.  There were also a couple of hairs in one of the pockets.  I don't want to return the bag (I would have bid on it if it had been listed as pre-owned and would have been fine with the things I listed above) but I don't feel happy about the transaction because it was not accurately listed.


Is it worth it to notify the seller?  Should I ask for any sort of compensation?  Or do I not say anything?


I keep thinking that perhaps I need to adjust the definition of New Without Tags in my mind to mean Pre-Owned so I'm not disappointed in the future.


I appreciate any advice you all have to give.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

bagenamored said:


> I would like advice from you experienced eBay buyers and sellers.  I received a bag today from eBay that was listed as New Without Tags.  The bag itself is in great condition and I do like the bag.  However, it was clearly used.  There is a pill in the pocket, a portion of a store return tag inside the bag that has the bag style listed on it and says used/worn on it.  There were also a couple of hairs in one of the pockets.  I don't want to return the bag (I would have bid on it if it had been listed as pre-owned and would have been fine with the things I listed above) but I don't feel happy about the transaction because it was not accurately listed.
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to notify the seller?  Should I ask for any sort of compensation?  Or do I not say anything?
> 
> 
> I keep thinking that perhaps I need to adjust the definition of New Without Tags in my mind to mean Pre-Owned so I'm not disappointed in the future.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any advice you all have to give.  Thanks!


What happened to you is precisely the reason why so many buyers take "NWOT" with a grain of salt.

"NWOT" is clearly defined by ebay as "never used," but many sellers consider NWOT to be "looks unused." And many buyers having had similar experiences to yours do translate NWOT as lightly used. 

And honest sellers who do sell new items without tags are penalized for the misdeeds of others. 

In your case, it was clearly used and clearly an item returned to the store. 

That said, is it possible that the seller, having purchased directly from the store may not have even realized that it was used? Is there any way she may not have seen the tag in the pocket describing the bag as "used?" And is it possible that it was the previous purchaser whose pill it was in the pocket? 

If you like the bag and want to keep it, I might consider sending the seller a polite note letting her know what you found and in the future, she might want to be more careful in examining her bags before listing them.

There's a possiblity that she might compensate you with a partial (but don't hold your breath) or she might just thank you for letting her know. She also might offer a refund on return, but since you don't want to return it, you might preface your note with something to that effect.

Hopefully, she'll learn from this experience.


----------



## Suzie

Here we go again a buyer with one feedback purchased an Hermes bracelet from me about 2 hours ago. I sent her the invoice and then I get a message, is this authentic, can I have more photos of scratches and tears. I did put a lot of photos on my listing and it is pretty hard to photograph fine hairline scratches.

I replied to her: 

Yes it is authentic, it has hairline scratches that are hard to photograph. It has no tears. You have purchased this item, shouldn't you have asked questions prior to purchase?


----------



## Suzie

^ sorry I put this on the wrong thread.


----------



## bagenamored

BeenBurned said:


> What happened to you is precisely the reason why so many buyers take "NWOT" with a grain of salt.
> 
> "NWOT" is clearly defined by ebay as "never used," but many sellers consider NWOT to be "looks unused." And many buyers having had similar experiences to yours do translate NWOT as lightly used.
> 
> And honest sellers who do sell new items without tags are penalized for the misdeeds of others.
> 
> In your case, it was clearly used and clearly an item returned to the store.
> 
> That said, is it possible that the seller, having purchased directly from the store may not have even realized that it was used? Is there any way she may not have seen the tag in the pocket describing the bag as "used?" And is it possible that it was the previous purchaser whose pill it was in the pocket?
> 
> If you like the bag and want to keep it, I might consider sending the seller a polite note letting her know what you found and in the future, she might want to be more careful in examining her bags before listing them.
> 
> There's a possiblity that she might compensate you with a partial (but don't hold your breath) or she might just thank you for letting her know. She also might offer a refund on return, but since you don't want to return it, you might preface your note with something to that effect.
> 
> Hopefully, she'll learn from this experience.





Thanks so much for taking the time to reply, BeenBurned!


It's possible that the seller didn't know that the bag had been used. The listing did have a picture with the bag open (but you can't see down to the bottom of the bag) - it seems odd that she wouldn't have looked into the bag.  She's not a high volume seller (and in fact has no items currently listed) so it doesn't seem like she would have had so many items that she couldn't look closely at all of them.  And it is possible that the pill belongs to whoever returned the bag to the store in the first place. I do what to give the seller the benefit of the doubt.


As I do want to keep the bag, I will take your advice and send the seller a polite note to about what I found in the bag. And when bidding in the future, I will keep in mind that NWOT could actually pre-owned.


Thanks again!


----------



## Silversun

Ladies, in your experience, is it true that the higher the value of the item, the less likely that you're going to receive feedback from the buyer?

I normally sell small items like DVDs and perfumes, and get feedback on most of these transactions. But I just sold a couple of expensive-ish bags and even though I know both have been received - one buyer even messaged me to let me know that she was pleased with it - neither have left feedback. I know some people don't like to leave feedback because it leaves an "evidence trail" on their shopping habits, so do you think it's more likely that people don't leave feedback on high value items?

(Heck, if DH knew what my ebay handle was, I probably wouldn't leave feedback either on big ticket purchases.  )


----------



## Toby93

Silversun said:


> (Heck, if DH knew what my ebay handle was, I probably wouldn't leave feedback either on big ticket purchases.  )



^^this is so true^^


----------



## Bratty1919

Silversun said:


> Ladies, in your experience, is it true that the higher the value of the item, the less likely that you're going to receive feedback from the buyer?
> 
> I normally sell small items like DVDs and perfumes, and get feedback on most of these transactions. But I just sold a couple of expensive-ish bags and even though I know both have been received - one buyer even messaged me to let me know that she was pleased with it - neither have left feedback. I know some people don't like to leave feedback because it leaves an "evidence trail" on their shopping habits, so do you think it's more likely that people don't leave feedback on high value items?
> 
> *(Heck, if DH knew what my ebay handle was, I probably wouldn't leave feedback either on big ticket purchases. * )




Lol - same here!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Ladies, I am a bit confused, what exactly is the time limit to open a case? Still 45 days from the day it arrived? On the website it just says "you must contact your seller within 30 days of the estimated delivery date".


----------



## uadjit

Robyn Loraine said:


> Ladies, I am a bit confused, what exactly is the time limit to open a case? Still 45 days from the day it arrived? On the website it just says "you must contact your seller within 30 days of the estimated delivery date".



PayPal's time limit is 45 days exactly from time of payment. eBay's is 30 days from either the last day in eBay's given delivery estimate range or from the date the package was scanned "delivered".


----------



## uadjit

Silversun said:


> Ladies, in your experience, is it true that the higher the value of the item, the less likely that you're going to receive feedback from the buyer?
> 
> I normally sell small items like DVDs and perfumes, and get feedback on most of these transactions. But I just sold a couple of expensive-ish bags and even though I know both have been received - one buyer even messaged me to let me know that she was pleased with it - neither have left feedback. I know some people don't like to leave feedback because it leaves an "evidence trail" on their shopping habits, so do you think it's more likely that people don't leave feedback on high value items?
> 
> (Heck, if DH knew what my ebay handle was, I probably wouldn't leave feedback either on big ticket purchases.  )



Most people don't seem to leave fb anymore though it does depend on category. I sell kids clothes and shoes and those buyers seem to leave fb more often (but still not nearly as often as a few years ago).


----------



## oldbaglover

I have a question about Ebay being a first time buyer. I bid on a purse and won it and received it. I clicked on Bill Me Later through Paypal as I wanted the $10 back on my first purchase.  It wasn't showing up on my PP statement so I called PP last week and was told it should show up as a credit by 8-20-14.  It didn't appear so I called PP today and a rep said she would issue a $10 coupon good on my next purchase. I told her it should be on my first purchase and she said it would be on a future purchase.  Did I want to S/W Ebay.  I had to go so told her no.  I called EBay and lines are very busy and couldn't hold. It appears this is a Bill Me Later offer. Does anybody know how this $10 credit is supposed to work? I got the email from PP with a coupon code noting I have to spend at least $25 by 10-1-14. I've just about had it with PP.  I searched EB for a helpful forum and cannot find one.


----------



## quinna

oldbaglover said:


> I have a question about Ebay being a first time buyer. I bid on a purse and won it and received it. I clicked on Bill Me Later through Paypal as I wanted the $10 back on my first purchase.  It wasn't showing up on my PP statement so I called PP last week and was told it should show up as a credit by 8-20-14.  It didn't appear so I called PP today and a rep said she would issue a $10 coupon good on my next purchase. I told her it should be on my first purchase and she said it would be on a future purchase.  Did I want to S/W Ebay.  I had to go so told her no.  I called EBay and lines are very busy and couldn't hold. It appears this is a Bill Me Later offer. Does anybody know how this $10 credit is supposed to work? I got the email from PP with a coupon code noting I have to spend at least $25 by 10-1-14. I've just about had it with PP.  I searched EB for a helpful forum and cannot find one.



When I first made a purchase will Bill me later in April the incentive was $10, but it was issued at the end of the quarter in the form of eBay bucks along with the other bucks I had already earned. I'm pretty sure since your purchase was on eBay that you will get it as an ebay bucks certificate in October at the end of this financial quarter.


----------



## oldbaglover

Thanks, I'm still confused as I thought I would get the $10 credit on this purchase made just a couple weeks ago.  Did PayPal ever issue any of these "bucks" to you?


----------



## quinna

oldbaglover said:


> Thanks, I'm still confused as I thought I would get the $10 credit on this purchase made just a couple weeks ago.  Did PayPal ever issue any of these "bucks" to you?



As far as I understand you get the bucks for making your first purchase, but they don't actually apply to your first purchase. My $10 bonus was added to my bucks certificate at the end of June.


----------



## quinna

Also when you go into your eBAy dashboard you can click the eBay bucks tab and it should be listed under your earnings.


----------



## MAGJES

Quick Question - I purchased something a few days ago on ebay and paid.  I received a shipping notice yesterday but today I received a message letting me know the item was out of stock. The seller refunded my payment a few hours later but my PP balance is still $0.....it says the refund is pending.  Does this mean they refunded with an e-check? - Since it wasn't instant does this mean I will have to wait a few days?  The seller has sent me a cancel transaction request and I'm waiting to agree and will not until I see the money!


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Quick Question - I purchased something a few days ago on ebay and paid.  I received a shipping notice yesterday but today I received a message letting me know the item was out of stock. The seller refunded my payment a few hours later but my PP balance is still $0.....it says the refund is pending.  Does this mean they refunded with an e-check? - Since it wasn't instant does this mean I will have to wait a few days?  The seller has sent me a cancel transaction request and I'm waiting to agree and will not until I see the money!


The seller probably withdrew the money immediately so yes, it's an echeck and will take about 4 days.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> The seller probably withdrew the money immediately so yes, it's an echeck and will take about 4 days.



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer who didn't receive a package although the delivery confirmation says it was delivered. I know that I should be safe in this case, but I guess she could give me bad feedback and a case has already been opened. It was around $100 so I didn't need signature required. I'm thinking that an insurance claim with the USPS might get her money back. Can she win if the delivery confirmation shows it was delivered? Who files the insurance claim, her or me?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a buyer who didn't receive a package although the delivery confirmation says it was delivered. I know that I should be safe in this case, but I guess she could give me bad feedback and a case has already been opened. It was around $100 so I didn't need signature required. I'm thinking that an insurance claim with the USPS might get her money back. Can she win if the delivery confirmation shows it was delivered? Who files the insurance claim, her or me?


As long as you prove delivery (via tracking), you'll win the case and in doing so, any neg she leaves will be removed. (When sellers win a case, the buyer can't leave feedback.)

Reply to the case with the tracking number. I like to also add, "as per USPS.com, tracking number _____ was delivered to zip ____ on (date) at (time)."

They should immediately close the case in your favor. 

As for insurance, if USPS scanned the package on delivery, they won't pay an insurance claim because the package got there. 

Are you sure she didn't get it? Is there a possibility that she's trying to pull a fast one? (I've posted notes to send to buyers when I suspect fraud.) If you need it, I can search.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> As long as you prove delivery (via tracking), you'll win the case and in doing so, any neg she leaves will be removed. (When sellers win a case, the buyer can't leave feedback.)
> 
> Reply to the case with the tracking number. I like to also add, "as per USPS.com, tracking number _____ was delivered to zip ____ on (date) at (time)."
> 
> They should immediately close the case in your favor.
> 
> As for insurance, if USPS scanned the package on delivery, they won't pay an insurance claim because the package got there.
> 
> Are you sure she didn't get it? Is there a possibility that she's trying to pull a fast one? (I've posted notes to send to buyers when I suspect fraud.) If you need it, I can search.


I already replied to the case with the tracking number. I don't remember if I added the part about it being delivered. I thought they already had that information.

I thought that might be the case about the insurance. I believe she is sincere. If she wanted to commit fraud, it would make more sense saying the box she received was empty. She has told me about the people in the post  office she has spoken to. At this point, she wants me to do something. Other than providing moral support, I don't know what else I should be doing.

I am worried that she will get the money back from her credit card company and paypal will take it back from me.

Even though I'm not at fault, now I have a defect.

It's been a horrible week. I've had 3 returns plus this problem.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> I already replied to the case with the tracking number. I don't remember if I added the part about it being delivered. I thought they already had that information.
> 
> I thought that might be the case about the insurance. I believe she is sincere. If she wanted to commit fraud, it would make more sense saying the box she received was empty. She has told me about the people in the post  office she has spoken to. At this point, she wants me to do something. Other than providing moral support, I don't know what else I should be doing.
> 
> I am worried that she will get the money back from her credit card company and paypal will take it back from me.
> 
> Even though I'm not at fault, now I have a defect.
> 
> It's been a horrible week. I've had 3 returns plus this problem.






Also call eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I already replied to the case with the tracking number.* I don't remember if I added the part about it being delivered. I thought they already had that information.*
> 
> I thought that might be the case about the insurance. I believe she is sincere. If she wanted to commit fraud, it would make more sense saying the box she received was empty. She has told me about the people in the post  office she has spoken to. At this point, she wants me to do something. Other than providing moral support, I don't know what else I should be doing.
> 
> I am worried that she will get the money back from her credit card company and paypal will take it back from me.
> 
> Even though I'm not at fault, now I have a defect.
> 
> It's been a horrible week. I've had 3 returns plus this problem.


You're right, it's not necessary to add the part about "delivered on, at whatever time....." but I like to include everything because ebay is notorious for not always knowing what to do with the info they're given. Sometimes it's helpful to spell it out for them.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> Also call eBay.


I know I should. I hate calling them.


BeenBurned said:


> You're right, it's not necessary to add the part about "delivered on, at whatever time....." but I like to include everything because ebay is notorious for not always knowing what to do with the info they're given. Sometimes it's helpful to spell it out for them.


Yes, you're right. It's best not to leave anything to chance. I gave two responses to the claim. One confirming the tracking information, the other telling the buyer that I wasn't responsible for refunding the money since it showed as delivered, that I was sorry it happened to her, and that maybe she should check to see if one of her neighbors got the package by mistake.


----------



## BedazzledBee

whateve said:


> I have a buyer who didn't receive a package although the delivery confirmation says it was delivered. I know that I should be safe in this case, but I guess she could give me bad feedback and a case has already been opened. It was around $100 so I didn't need signature required. I'm thinking that an insurance claim with the USPS might get her money back. Can she win if the delivery confirmation shows it was delivered? Who files the insurance claim, her or me?


I am sorry to hear about your problems. I've dealt with quite a few issues myself. First, just because an item states delivered, does not mean the correct person received it. The mail carrier has at times delivered my items to neighbors. Thankfully some of my neighbors are very honest and they brought the packages to me. Also, there was a time when I was expecting a package. I tracked it online and it showed it as delivered. I called USPS and they told me they would check and call me back. I received it the next day.

As far as insurance claims, you should file if you are the one that will be out the money and/or item. If the buyer already opened a case, chances are she will be refunded by ebay/paypal. From what I hear, in most cases, eBay/Paypal tends to side with buyer.

We all should be more careful. I read a thread where a buyer kept buying items and then waiting for sometimes 2-3 months and then doing chargebacks on his/her credit cards. They were refunded and kept the items. I know eBay and Paypal were contacted about this particular person because a few sellers had the same issue. eBay and PP were looking into it but it seemed to be taking forever so some of the sellers had to contact the police department to investigate.

eBay can be great but it can also cause some headaches. I have encountered shady sellers. One sent me an empty charm box and claimed USPS might have tampered with the package. I quickly realized she had re-listed and sold the item at a higher price. Other sellers who sell me items and quickly refund me after they receive higher offers for the items I just purchased and then claim the items have been damaged, broken, or lost. You can't believe the stories sometimes.


----------



## whateve

BedazzledBee said:


> I am sorry to hear about your problems. I've dealt with quite a few issues myself. First, just because an item states delivered, does not mean the correct person received it. The mail carrier has at times delivered my items to neighbors. Thankfully some of my neighbors are very honest and they brought the packages to me. Also, there was a time when I was expecting a package. I tracked it online and it showed it as delivered. I called USPS and they told me they would check and call me back. I received it the next day.
> 
> As far as insurance claims, you should file if you are the one that will be out the money and/or item. If the buyer already opened a case, chances are she will be refunded by ebay/paypal. From what I hear, in most cases, eBay/Paypal tends to side with buyer.
> 
> We all should be more careful. I read a thread where a buyer kept buying items and then waiting for sometimes 2-3 months and then doing chargebacks on his/her credit cards. They were refunded and kept the items. I know eBay and Paypal were contacted about this particular person because a few sellers had the same issue. eBay and PP were looking into it but it seemed to be taking forever so some of the sellers had to contact the police department to investigate.
> 
> eBay can be great but it can also cause some headaches. I have encountered shady sellers. One sent me an empty charm box and claimed USPS might have tampered with the package. I quickly realized she had re-listed and sold the item at a higher price. Other sellers who sell me items and quickly refund me after they receive higher offers for the items I just purchased and then claim the items have been damaged, broken, or lost. You can't believe the stories sometimes.


Thanks. It was my understanding that ebay's "seller protection" is supposed to protect me since I have proof of delivery. I believe that what happened is as you said, that the postman delivered it to the wrong address and a dishonest person kept it. I still have hopes that the person who received it may have written "return to sender" or "refused" or "wrong address" on the package and it might either reach the correct destination or be returned to me. 

I have had two items I ordered show as delivered and I never got them. I didn't open a claim. I assumed that there was nothing that could be done.

Others have said that you can't win a USPS insurance claim if the tracking shows it was delivered. I know that it is very possible that the buyer will get a refund from their credit card company. In that case, I'm afraid I won't have any recourse.


----------



## BedazzledBee

Honestly, I would at least try filing a claim with USPS. I recently had to do that because I received a package with various broken pieces. The seller wrote "Fragile" 2-3 times on every side of the box and despite this the items were damaged. Mail carrier also left the box sitting on a very weak little bush in my garden. Safe to say, mail carriers are not always careful. Besides you can write and provide proof that buyer opened a claim that it was never received. Since it was an ebay transaction, they will ask about the item# and can look into it themselves since they investigate claims.

Hope this info helps and that you are not out item and money.








whateve said:


> Thanks. It was my understanding that ebay's "seller protection" is supposed to protect me since I have proof of delivery. I believe that what happened is as you said, that the postman delivered it to the wrong address and a dishonest person kept it. I still have hopes that the person who received it may have written "return to sender" or "refused" or "wrong address" on the package and it might either reach the correct destination or be returned to me.
> 
> I have had two items I ordered show as delivered and I never got them. I didn't open a claim. I assumed that there was nothing that could be done.
> 
> Others have said that you can't win a USPS insurance claim if the tracking shows it was delivered. I know that it is very possible that the buyer will get a refund from their credit card company. In that case, I'm afraid I won't have any recourse.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I have a bit of an off topic question. Paypal likes to advertise their Paypal credit, which is like the old billmelater. I know getting billmelater could be hard for some people but now that it's paypal credit if you get approved for some kind of limit are you also automatically approved for the 12 month no interest financing? Has anyone tried this? I don't want a credit card with them really, I'd rather just be able to do the 12 months on something. TIA


----------



## BedazzledBee

I believe the 12 months no interest is on things that are $499 and up. If you purchase $99 and up it is only 6 months no interest.


----------



## whateve

Robyn Loraine said:


> I have a bit of an off topic question. Paypal likes to advertise their Paypal credit, which is like the old billmelater. I know getting billmelater could be hard for some people but now that it's paypal credit if you get approved for some kind of limit are you also automatically approved for the 12 month no interest financing? Has anyone tried this? I don't want a credit card with them really, I'd rather just be able to do the 12 months on something. TIA


I think if there is a promotion, you automatically qualify for it if you've been approved for Paypal credit, as long as it doesn't exceed your credit limit. From the emails I've gotten, it is pretty much the same as Bill me later. They will increase your credit limit if you make your payments on time.


----------



## whateve

BedazzledBee said:


> Honestly, I would at least try filing a claim with USPS. I recently had to do that because I received a package with various broken pieces. The seller wrote "Fragile" 2-3 times on every side of the box and despite this the items were damaged. Mail carrier also left the box sitting on a very weak little bush in my garden. Safe to say, mail carriers are not always careful. Besides you can write and provide proof that buyer opened a claim that it was never received. Since it was an ebay transaction, they will ask about the item# and can look into it themselves since they investigate claims.
> 
> Hope this info helps and that you are not out item and money.


Thank you! I should call my post office and see if I can file a claim.

Btw, ebay hasn't closed the case. It still says awaiting buyer action.


----------



## BedazzledBee

whateve said:


> Thank you! I should call my post office and see if I can file a claim.
> 
> Btw, ebay hasn't closed the case. It still says awaiting buyer action.



Just to let you know, sometimes post office attendants are not very helpful or completely in the know. I ended up filing a claim through the  USPS website. The option to open a claim usually appears at the bottom of their webpage.


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> Quick Question - I purchased something a few days ago on ebay and paid.  I received a shipping notice yesterday but today I received a message letting me know the item was out of stock. The seller refunded my payment a few hours later but my PP balance is still $0.....it says the refund is pending.  Does this mean they refunded with an e-check? - Since it wasn't instant does this mean I will have to wait a few days?  The seller has sent me a cancel transaction request and I'm waiting to agree and will not until I see the money!





BeenBurned said:


> The seller probably withdrew the money immediately so yes, it's an echeck and will take about 4 days.



Hi there,  It's been a full 4 days now - should I be worried?  I still have 2 more days to accept her "cancel transaction" request though.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Hi there,  It's been a full 4 days now - should I be worried?  I still have 2 more days to accept her "cancel transaction" request though.


Can you call PP and ask why it's taking so long? Is there anything in the details showing a bounced echeck?


----------



## Lindsay2367

Perhaps a weird question...I just had a person message me from one of my eBay listings, and she said she is local and would like to buy the bag in person.  If I decide to sell it to her (hypothetically), and she would just pay cash if I met her in person, this would be circumventing eBay fees, no?  And if I do decide to sell it to her, is there a way to do it through eBay with local delivery that I would still be covered under eBay/PayPal's seller protection?


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Perhaps a weird question...I just had a person message me from one of my eBay listings, and she said she is local and would like to buy the bag in person.  If I decide to sell it to her (hypothetically), and she would just pay cash if I met her in person, this would be circumventing eBay fees, no?  And if I do decide to sell it to her, is there a way to do it through eBay with local delivery that I would still be covered under eBay/PayPal's seller protection?


She can buy through ebay and just not use PP to pay for it. But accept ONLY cash; no check, no paypal, no money order. 


No matter how it is sold, if she wanted to be a PITA, she could claim SNAD, but I can't imagine that she'd do that with local pickup. And even if she did claim and SNAD, you could take the return if she paid return shipping. It would end up costing her money to do so but I suppose, it's possible. But again, she can claim SNAD even if she used PP.


----------



## MAGJES

Lindsay2367 said:


> Perhaps a weird question...I just had a person message me from one of my eBay listings, and she said she is local and would like to buy the bag in person.  If I decide to sell it to her (hypothetically), and she would just pay cash if I met her in person, this would be circumventing eBay fees, no?  And if I do decide to sell it to her, is there a way to do it through eBay with local delivery that I would still be covered under eBay/PayPal's seller protection?



Circumventing ebay fees aside........I'll let the ebay ladies address that. ...... just wanted to point out if you met her in person and she paid cash (without going through ebay) there would be no purpose in having "seller" protection.....she cannot file a claim.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Ladies, I just won an ebay case for a bag that was SNAD (very, very SNAD). Ebay wants me to return it with their prepaid label but I want to be sure I am safe before I do so because: 
1) seller is very adamant that I am over-reacting and that there was nothing wrong with her bag (though she goes back and forth, sometimes admitting damage, other times insinuating I'm a liar) and might claim *I* did the damage (which would be impossible, as it was obviously used over a period of many years) or it's not the same bag or something
2) seller claims she is out of the country, so how could she confirm receipt of the bag
3) the prepaid label does not have signature confirmation, but the item isn't over $750, which is what Ebays email said it needed to be in order for them to require SC. But is it still safe to ship? 
If anyone knows the answer to these issues I would be so so grateful! TIA!


----------



## noshoepolish

Robyn Loraine said:


> Ladies, I just won an ebay case for a bag that was SNAD (very, very SNAD). Ebay wants me to return it with their prepaid label but I want to be sure I am safe before I do so because:
> 1) seller is very adamant that I am over-reacting and that there was nothing wrong with her bag (though she goes back and forth, sometimes admitting damage, other times insinuating I'm a liar) and might claim *I* did the damage (which would be impossible, as it was obviously used over a period of many years) or it's not the same bag or something
> 2) seller claims she is out of the country, so how could she confirm receipt of the bag
> 3) the prepaid label does not have signature confirmation, but the item isn't over $750, which is what Ebays email said it needed to be in order for them to require SC. But is it still safe to ship?
> If anyone knows the answer to these issues I would be so so grateful! TIA!




Call eBay.  Make sure they see the seller's messages.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Can you call PP and ask why it's taking so long? Is there anything in the details showing a bounced echeck?



I finally was able to find someone at PP to help me (it took 3 attempts).  They did not have an answer for me but the money turned up 3 minutes later in my account.
Thanks.


----------



## uadjit

Robyn Loraine said:


> Ladies, I just won an ebay case for a bag that was SNAD (very, very SNAD). Ebay wants me to return it with their prepaid label but I want to be sure I am safe before I do so because:
> 1) seller is very adamant that I am over-reacting and that there was nothing wrong with her bag (though she goes back and forth, sometimes admitting damage, other times insinuating I'm a liar) and might claim *I* did the damage (which would be impossible, as it was obviously used over a period of many years) or it's not the same bag or something
> 2) seller claims she is out of the country, so how could she confirm receipt of the bag
> 3) the prepaid label does not have signature confirmation, but the item isn't over $750, which is what Ebays email said it needed to be in order for them to require SC. But is it still safe to ship?
> If anyone knows the answer to these issues I would be so so grateful! TIA!



Sorry to hear you're going through such a difficult transaction. Unfortunately, you have no choice but to do as eBay asks. If you don't return the item within 10 days they will turn the decision over to the seller. If the label is issued by eBay (which is what it sounds like) they cannot try to claim you sent it to a different address, etc. 

If the seller tries to deny your return for some reason you can deal with that problem when you come to it but you have to return the item as eBay demands.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

uadjit said:


> Sorry to hear you're going through such a difficult transaction. Unfortunately, you have no choice but to do as eBay asks. If you don't return the item within 10 days they will turn the decision over to the seller. If the label is issued by eBay (which is what it sounds like) they cannot try to claim you sent it to a different address, etc.
> 
> If the seller tries to deny your return for some reason you can deal with that problem when you come to it but you have to return the item as eBay demands.



I called ebay and they said that it should be fine as long as their tracking says delivered. I sent it back today, but it will be awhile because the prepaid return shipping is of course the slowest possible. Hopefully it all turns out...


----------



## uadjit

Robyn Loraine said:


> I called ebay and they said that it should be fine as long as their tracking says delivered. I sent it back today, but it will be awhile because the prepaid return shipping is of course the slowest possible. Hopefully it all turns out...



It should be fine except that like you said, the seller says they're not at home and some uncooperative sellers try to pull shenanigans with not picking up their packages. Usually, though, if it shows the seller hasn't claimed a package after a certain time eBay will refund you, anyway.

A big hassle on your part, though.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have a buyer who didn't receive a package although the delivery confirmation says it was delivered. I know that I should be safe in this case, but I guess she could give me bad feedback and a case has already been opened. It was around $100 so I didn't need signature required. I'm thinking that an insurance claim with the USPS might get her money back. Can she win if the delivery confirmation shows it was delivered? Who files the insurance claim, her or me?





BeenBurned said:


> As long as you prove delivery (via tracking), you'll win the case and in doing so, any neg she leaves will be removed. (When sellers win a case, the buyer can't leave feedback.)
> 
> Reply to the case with the tracking number. I like to also add, "as per USPS.com, tracking number _____ was delivered to zip ____ on (date) at (time)."
> 
> They should immediately close the case in your favor.
> 
> As for insurance, if USPS scanned the package on delivery, they won't pay an insurance claim because the package got there.
> 
> Are you sure she didn't get it? Is there a possibility that she's trying to pull a fast one? (I've posted notes to send to buyers when I suspect fraud.) If you need it, I can search.





whateve said:


> I know I should. I hate calling them.
> 
> Yes, you're right. It's best not to leave anything to chance. I gave two responses to the claim. One confirming the tracking information, the other telling the buyer that I wasn't responsible for refunding the money since it showed as delivered, that I was sorry it happened to her, and that maybe she should check to see if one of her neighbors got the package by mistake.





BedazzledBee said:


> I am sorry to hear about your problems. I've dealt with quite a few issues myself. First, just because an item states delivered, does not mean the correct person received it. The mail carrier has at times delivered my items to neighbors. Thankfully some of my neighbors are very honest and they brought the packages to me. Also, there was a time when I was expecting a package. I tracked it online and it showed it as delivered. I called USPS and they told me they would check and call me back. I received it the next day.
> 
> As far as insurance claims, you should file if you are the one that will be out the money and/or item. If the buyer already opened a case, chances are she will be refunded by ebay/paypal. From what I hear, in most cases, eBay/Paypal tends to side with buyer.


I spoke to ebay. They said if I escalate, they will decide in my favor. I escalated today.
The buyer has been bugging me almost daily, expecting me to perform miracles. She thinks ebay will refund her money.

The post office says they won't pay a claim if the package shows delivered.

My mail carrier told me today that they carry gps devices on them all the time, so they can tell where the postman was at the time he scanned the package on delivery. So if he was at a different address, they would know.


----------



## whateve

Just wondering if this happens to anyone else: I have the ebay app and when I make a sale, my phone goes "kaching" once for the sale, and once for the paypal payment. Weirdly though, the app will "kaching" again randomly a few times during the same day even though I haven't made another sale.


----------



## whateve

My case for the woman claiming she never received package when the tracking showed it was delivered was decided in my favor. My buyer who returned her item finally agreed to the cancellation. Just when I was about to breathe a sigh of relief, I just got a message from a buyer who says she received an empty envelope that is open at one end, like the wallet fell out or was stolen. I always pack things securely, but I don't usually tape the sealed part of the envelope. It is pretty securely attached. I think someone would have to work on it to open it. I think I'm out of luck on this one since I sent it first class with no insurance. There is no way to prove her story unless the postman remembers the weight of the envelope.

Even if I had sent it priority that has insurance, would the post office pay a claim just on her word that she got an empty envelope?


----------



## BedazzledBee

Does anyone know if a case can be opened against a buyer/seller for contacting sellers after a transaction has been paid for? I have this seller telling me this member who happens to buy and sell on ebay is offering her more money for the item I just bought and paid for and is asking her to cancel sale and resell to her. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Just when I was about to breathe a sigh of relief, I just got a message from a buyer who says she received an empty envelope that is open at one end, like the wallet fell out or was stolen. I always pack things securely, but I don't usually tape the sealed part of the envelope. It is pretty securely attached. I think someone would have to work on it to open it. I think I'm out of luck on this one since I sent it first class with no insurance. There is no way to prove her story unless the postman remembers the weight of the envelope.
> 
> Even if I had sent it priority that has insurance, would the post office pay a claim just on her word that she got an empty envelope?


This one is probably one that you have to pay out. As you say, there's no way to prove what she claims unless you email other sellers (info in her feedback) and see if there's a pattern. (Does her feedback left for others or received show anything that hints at a pattern?)


----------



## BeenBurned

BedazzledBee said:


> Does anyone know if a case can be opened against a buyer/seller for contacting sellers after a transaction has been paid for? I have this seller telling me this member who happens to buy and sell on ebay is offering her more money for the item I just bought and paid for and is asking her to cancel sale and resell to her. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


I wouldn't agree to it. I'd tell her I won, bought and paid in good faith and expect her to complete the transaction. 

If the other person was interested, they had the same opportunity as you did to either bid (if auction) or BIN if fixed price/b.o.


----------



## BedazzledBee

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't agree to it. I'd tell her I won, bought and paid in good faith and expect her to complete the transaction.
> 
> If the other person was interested, they had the same opportunity as you did to either bid (if auction) or BIN if fixed price/b.o.


Well as far as I know, the seller I bought the item from is honoring the sale to me. But I just found out this other buyer/re-seller has a habit contacting sellers and asking for them to cancel transactions by offering more money. I have been burned before by this particular buyer/re-seller as well as other tpf members who had the same run ins with this person. I don't know if there is something I can do to put a stop to her so she can stop going behind they initial buyers?


----------



## BeenBurned

BedazzledBee said:


> Well as far as I know, the seller I bought the item from is honoring the sale to me. But I just found out this other buyer/re-seller has a habit contacting sellers and asking for them to cancel transactions by offering more money. I have been burned before by this particular buyer/re-seller as well as other tpf members who had the same run ins with this person. I don't know if there is something I can do to put a stop to her so she can stop going behind they initial buyers?


If the wannabe buyer does this frequently, it would be up to the sellers to report her. If several sellers hit the "report member" button and reported that the person is trying to interfere with a previous sale by offering more money, I don't think it would be long before the wannabe buyer would get a warning or suspension.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This one is probably one that you have to pay out. As you say, there's no way to prove what she claims unless you email other sellers (info in her feedback) and see if there's a pattern. (Does her feedback left for others or received show anything that hints at a pattern?)


That's what I thought. Thanks! I'm ready to give up on reselling, but I'm afraid that one day I'll be buried under a mountain of purses if I don't get rid of a few. 

I suspect that even if I had sent it priority with insurance, the post office might not have paid the claim. They would probably say that it is my fault for not packaging it more securely. I was so careful in padding it with bubblewrap that it never occurred to me that the envelope could break. I think investing in some tyvek envelopes might be the way to go.


----------



## MAGJES

If I ship to the UK using Priority Express International is the Signature addition that is offered for free with Express sufficient for Paypal purposes.....(is it viewable online!?).  I have shipped to the UK before for work etccc but not anything that I have sold through ebay.  I just want to make sure that I can prove delivery with a viewable signature.   Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That's what I thought. Thanks! I'm ready to give up on reselling, but I'm afraid that one day I'll be buried under a mountain of purses if I don't get rid of a few.
> 
> I suspect that even if I had sent it priority with insurance, the post office might not have paid the claim. They would probably say that it is my fault for not packaging it more securely. I was so careful in padding it with bubblewrap that it never occurred to me that the envelope could break. I think investing in some tyvek envelopes might be the way to go.


As cynical as I can be sometimes, I had a similar incident years ago. I sent out a relatively inexpensive sale in a manila envelope. I never lick the glued ends; I always seal with packing tape. 

When the buyer claimed an empty envelope, at first I was skeptical but then remembered intending to tape the envelope before sending it, left it in the kitchen and in an unusual helpful mood, DH grabbed and mailed my item. It was gone before I'd awakened for the day and clearly fell out of the unsealed package during its journey to the buyer. (In this case, I had another of the item, replaced it for the buyer and shipped this one with enough tape to withstand a nuclear attack!)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> As cynical as I can be sometimes, I had a similar incident years ago. I sent out a relatively inexpensive sale in a manila envelope. I never lick the glued ends; I always seal with packing tape.
> 
> When the buyer claimed an empty envelope, at first I was skeptical but then remembered intending to tape the envelope before sending it, left it in the kitchen and in an unusual helpful mood, DH grabbed and mailed my item. It was gone before I'd awakened for the day and clearly fell out of the unsealed package during its journey to the buyer. (In this case, I had another of the item, replaced it for the buyer and shipped this one with enough tape to withstand a nuclear attack!)


Usually I feel guilty by how much tape I put on the envelopes. For smaller items, I fold the envelope in half and tape all around the edges. This was a full-size wallet so I couldn't fold the envelope in half. In this one case, I remember that I forgot to put in the packing slip, so even if they found it, they would have no idea which package it fell out of. I know I put tape on the flap part. I didn't put tape on the factory sealed part. Now I realize that no matter how well attached it was, sitting in a hot truck could have melted the glue. It was vintage so I didn't lose very much money. It's just frustrating, I'm sad to disappoint the customer, I'm sad that I'll never know what happened to it and I'm mad that I was stupid. Does this count as a defect?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Does this count as a defect?


I don't know. Check your seller dashboard and if it shows, perhaps you can appeal to ebay and get a "goodwill" removal. (I don't know whether they do that, but it never hurts to ask.)


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> If I ship to the UK using Priority Express International is the Signature addition that is offered for free with Express sufficient for Paypal purposes.....(is it viewable online!?).  I have shipped to the UK before for work etccc but not anything that I have sold through ebay.  I just want to make sure that I can prove delivery with a viewable signature.   Thanks!



Anyone?


----------



## whateve

ebay is really glitchy today. I would be really mad if I had an auction ending today. I bet half the bidders wouldn't even see it.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> If I ship to the UK using Priority Express International is the Signature addition that is offered for free with Express sufficient for Paypal purposes.....(is it viewable online!?).  I have shipped to the UK before for work etccc but not anything that I have sold through ebay.  I just want to make sure that I can prove delivery with a viewable signature.   Thanks!


I've gotten s.c. on international express mail shipments but I haven't had anything recent so I don't know whether there have been changes. (My last time was close to a year ago.)


----------



## kimber418

hi all~ I clearly state on my listings that I do not accept returns unless I misrepresent the item.
I sold a necklace that is a major designer that I described correctly.  It is sold online currently at Barneys and several other jewelry websites.  

The man claims he bought it for his wife and is disappointed with the quality and size of the necklace.  It is exactly what was in the photos and description and I clearly state no returns.
There were 10 photos listed of the necklace.

My question is:   What will happen when I tell him that I do not accept returns.  This is a higher price item and he got it for half the price of the online websites. It is in new condition.
I do not want to accept the return but I do not want a black mark on my record either.

Thank you for any advice on this!  I currently have 283 positives and am a power seller status.
I never have had a negative.  Thank you for any advice regarding this........


----------



## BeenBurned

kimber418 said:


> hi all~ I clearly state on my listings that I do not accept returns unless I misrepresent the item.
> I sold a necklace that is a major designer that I described correctly.  It is sold online currently at Barneys and several other jewelry websites.
> 
> The man claims he bought it for his wife and is disappointed with the quality and size of the necklace.  It is exactly what was in the photos and description and I clearly state no returns.
> There were 10 photos listed of the necklace.
> 
> My question is:   What will happen when I tell him that I do not accept returns.  This is a higher price item and he got it for half the price of the online websites. It is in new condition.
> I do not want to accept the return but I do not want a black mark on my record either.
> 
> Thank you for any advice on this!  I currently have 283 positives and am a power seller status.
> I never have had a negative.  Thank you for any advice regarding this........


You risk a negative feedback from a ticked off and unhappy buyer (for whatever the reason he's unhappy) and a resulting defect ding on your account. 

In fact, there may already be a ding depending on how the buyer made contact and the reason he chose for contacting you. 

Buyers have come to expect ebay to be like Macy's, Nordstroms, Marshalls and even Walmart -- all of whom have easy return policies where items can be returned for refunds for any reason. IMO, it's easier and less stressful to accept a return as a goodwill gesture, refunding only the purchase price. (Shipping in both directions is on the buyer.)

The alternative is to let ebay settle the dispute but be aware that your insistence in not wanting to take the refund/return route might result in ebay refunding the buyer and letting the buyer keep the item too. (They sometimes figure that sellers that insist on not taking a return don't want the item back so ebay doesn't make them take it back.)

And in deciding a case in the buyer's favor, ebay gives you a defect on your account. Too many defects and your ebay selling career is over.


----------



## kimber418

Thank you Been Burned for your reply.  I really do not understand why EBAY gives me(the seller) the choice to allow returns or not allow returns if this is the case.   I think I am going to throw in the towel and quit Ebay after this incident.  I am just sick of the people out there that expect something for nothing.   If Ebay decides to settle with this guy I will be in shock.  It is simply because when it came he did not like it. Even though it is exactly what it is in the 10 photos.....

I am over this.....


----------



## BeenBurned

kimber418 said:


> Thank you Been Burned for your reply.  I really do not understand why EBAY gives me(the seller) the choice to allow returns or not allow returns if this is the case.   I think I am going to throw in the towel and quit Ebay after this incident.  I am just sick of the people out there that expect something for nothing.   If Ebay decides to settle with this guy I will be in shock.  It is simply because when it came he did not like it. Even though it is exactly what it is in the 10 photos.....
> 
> I am over this.....


They might have him return it anyway. But if a seller is too insistent on not taking returns, that's when they won't "make" you take the return.

If there's a case opened, just respond that he can return for refund of purchase price. Specify in the response that it's a goodwill gesture for buyer's remorse and shipping in both directions is at his expense.


----------



## kimber418

BeenBurned said:


> They might have him return it anyway. But if a seller is too insistent on not taking returns, that's when they won't "make" you take the return.
> 
> If there's a case opened, just respond that he can return for refund of purchase price. Specify in the response that it's a goodwill gesture for buyer's remorse and shipping in both directions is at his expense.


Great Advice-  I already paid for the shipping to NYC so I guess that is a wash.   I will
wait and see what happens and if he opens a case let him return for a refund of purchase price plus shipping back to me.  I will definitely specify the "goodwill gesture" part also.

Thank you again BeenBurned!


----------



## whateve

kimber418 said:


> Great Advice-  I already paid for the shipping to NYC so I guess that is a wash.   I will
> wait and see what happens and if he opens a case let him return for a refund of purchase price plus shipping back to me.  I will definitely specify the "goodwill gesture" part also.
> 
> Thank you again BeenBurned!


This is one of the reason I accept returns. If they really want to return it, especially if it is expensive, they'll make up an excuse to get you to take it back. I don't think you'll ever win a case in this situation. If you accept returns, you are allowed to charge a restocking fee, which I think is a good deterrent. 

Ebay's future plans are to force all sellers to accept returns, with a ridiculous return window of almost 3 months.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Whose responsibility is it to purchase insurance, per eBay's rules?  For example, if I purchase an item, and the seller offers free shipping but states that it is the buyer's responsibility to purchase insurance, is this in accordance with eBay's rules?


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Whose responsibility is it to purchase insurance, per eBay's rules?  For example, if I purchase an item, and the seller offers free shipping but states that it is the buyer's responsibility to purchase insurance, is this in accordance with eBay's rules?


No, insurance is to protect the sender, i.e., seller and the seller cannot charge extra for insurance. If the seller wants to insure the item, she needs to include the cost of insurance in either the shipping charge or the price she's charging for the item.

I'll find the policy if you want to send it to the seller.

ETA: Sorry. I can't find the policy but the rule is that the seller can't charge any more toward shipping (and that includes insurance) than what's stated in the listing. 

Additionally, the seller can't ship by a cheaper/slower method than is stated in the listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Whose responsibility is it to purchase insurance, per eBay's rules?  For example, if I purchase an item, and the seller offers free shipping but states that it is the buyer's responsibility to purchase insurance, is this in accordance with eBay's rules?





BeenBurned said:


> No, insurance is to protect the sender, i.e., seller and the seller cannot charge extra for insurance. If the seller wants to insure the item, she needs to include the cost of insurance in either the shipping charge or the price she's charging for the item.
> 
> I'll find the policy if you want to send it to the seller.
> 
> ETA: Sorry. I can't find the policy but the rule is that the seller can't charge any more toward shipping (and that includes insurance) than what's stated in the listing.
> 
> Additionally, the seller can't ship by a cheaper/slower method than is stated in the listing.



Found it!! 

Here's what we found for _"shipping insurance"_

                                                  If you think an item's shipping cost seems excessive, try to find a better deal. You can also use our Shipping Calculator to research shipping rates.
     It's against our rules to have unreasonable shipping charges in a  listing, or to provide unclear or misleading shipping information. Learn  more about our selling practices policy.
     Sellers are allowed to:


         Charge actual shipping costs.
 * Include the cost of packaging materials, insurance, and delivery. * ----Note that insurance can be included in the cost of shipping
         Include delivery confirmation or extra services in the handling cost.
 *Sellers aren't allowed to:*


         Charge more than the maximum shipping costs in categories with shipping caps.
 *Charge a separate fee for insurance.*
         Charge for business-related fees such as employee wages or gas mileage.
         Include contradictory or confusing shipping terms in your listing.
     When dealing with the Global Shipping Program, remember that:


         A seller only has control over the domestic shipping cost; the cost of  international shipping and import fees is determined by the shipping  center.
         All costs are paid for at the time of purchase; no payment is needed upon delivery.


----------



## jojon21

When I log into my PayPal account, in the top left corner there's a circle where I could put my photo.  There's a green ring that goes around that circle 80% of the way, and it reads "80%".  I have looked all over PayPal's website but can't find out what that means.  Can anybody please tell me?  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

jojon21 said:


> When I log into my PayPal account, in the top left corner there's a circle where I could put my photo.  There's a green ring that goes around that circle 80% of the way, and it reads "80%".  I have looked all over PayPal's website but can't find out what that means.  Can anybody please tell me?  Thanks!


I never noticed that so I went into my account and saw the same thing. 

I'm at 80% too. To the right of the percentage, there's a down arrow. Click on it and 
you'll see there are 5 sections to complete your profile. Like me, you have 4 of them completed. (I haven't confirmed my mobile and I don't intend to.)


----------



## jojon21

BeenBurned said:


> I never noticed that so I went into my account and saw the same thing.
> 
> I'm at 80% too. To the right of the percentage, there's a down arrow. Click on it and
> you'll see there are 5 sections to complete your profile. Like me, you have 4 of them completed. (I haven't confirmed my mobile and I don't intend to.)



Thanks, BB! When I click on my down arrow, I don't get what yours shows, mine shows  "Try PayPal Select"...and goes on to describe various coupons you can use by paying thru PayPal if you sign up for that.  At first I was concerned about the 80% because I thought it might have something to do with being at 80% of the $ amount allowed before you get the income tax form from them - but it looks more like they are seeking additional info from us or trying to sign us up for other stuff!


----------



## Lindsay2367

BeenBurned said:


> Found it!!
> 
> Here's what we found for _"shipping insurance"_
> 
> If you think an item's shipping cost seems excessive, try to find a better deal. You can also use our Shipping Calculator to research shipping rates.
> It's against our rules to have unreasonable shipping charges in a  listing, or to provide unclear or misleading shipping information. Learn  more about our selling practices policy.
> Sellers are allowed to:
> 
> 
> Charge actual shipping costs.
> * Include the cost of packaging materials, insurance, and delivery. * ----Note that insurance can be included in the cost of shipping
> Include delivery confirmation or extra services in the handling cost.
> *Sellers aren't allowed to:*
> 
> 
> Charge more than the maximum shipping costs in categories with shipping caps.
> *Charge a separate fee for insurance.*
> Charge for business-related fees such as employee wages or gas mileage.
> Include contradictory or confusing shipping terms in your listing.
> When dealing with the Global Shipping Program, remember that:
> 
> 
> A seller only has control over the domestic shipping cost; the cost of  international shipping and import fees is determined by the shipping  center.
> All costs are paid for at the time of purchase; no payment is needed upon delivery.



Thanks so much, BeenBurned!  Apologies for not checking the eBay site for the answer closely enough and making you do the hard work for me!


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Thanks so much, BeenBurned!  Apologies for not checking the eBay site for the answer closely enough and making you do the hard work for me!


That's okay. They don't make it easy to find the information you're looking for! I swear they purposely make it difficult!


----------



## kcarmona

I purchased an item on Saturday, Sep 6. It was BIN or best offer but I really wanted it and there were a few pending offers so I just bought it. I refrained from paying though because in the description it said to request an invoice first so they could calculate shipping. I haven't received any messages, any invoice, nothing. I also noticed that a few of the offers made before I purchased were expired, and I had messaged the seller for more pics two days before I bought it and never got a response! It seems this seller is MIA! lol. I should also mention that this seller has 100% feedback, many items for sale and has "consign" in their name, so it doesn't seem like they're a random seller, but a store. So kind of weird that I've heard nothing. What should I do?


----------



## BeenBurned

kcarmona said:


> I purchased an item on Saturday, Sep 6. It was BIN or best offer but I really wanted it and there were a few pending offers so I just bought it. I refrained from paying though because in the description it said to request an invoice first so they could calculate shipping. I haven't received any messages, any invoice, nothing. I also noticed that a few of the offers made before I purchased were expired, and I had messaged the seller for more pics two days before I bought it and never got a response! It seems this seller is MIA! lol. I should also mention that this seller has 100% feedback, many items for sale and has "consign" in their name, so it doesn't seem like they're a random seller, but a store. So kind of weird that I've heard nothing. What should I do?


Does the shipping section of the listing (at the top of the page) have a price? If that price is reasonable, pay that amount. I'm not sure why she's requesting buyers to contact her if there's a shipping price showing in the listing.


----------



## kcarmona

BeenBurned said:


> Does the shipping section of the listing (at the top of the page) have a price? If that price is reasonable, pay that amount. I'm not sure why she's requesting buyers to contact her if there's a shipping price showing in the listing.




Yes, it's calculated and seems reasonable and correct. The listing stated that they wanted to add insurance and "need to know where the bag is being shipped in order to calculate the insurance cost."


----------



## threadbender

They cannot add the insurance for you to pay, so I would think you should pay what it shows on EBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

kcarmona said:


> Yes, it's calculated and seems reasonable and correct. The listing stated that they wanted to add insurance and "need to know where the bag is being shipped in order to calculate the insurance cost."



Insurance isn't distance-based. If there's calculated shipping, that's all they need. If the seller wants to insure it, the insurance cost is based on the selling price. 



carlpsmom said:


> They cannot add the insurance for you to pay, so I would think you should pay what it shows on EBay.


^^ This.


----------



## chanelwish

Dear experts, I need your advice. I sold chanel bag last Monday, shipped it on Tuesday. On Thursday its arrives to bayer , but i guess, nobody was home. So, ir came back to postoffice. I was checking everyday and also write once to bayer, asked her to pick up the bag from post office. She still didn't do it. I dont want to be annoying seller, but I little bit worry. It is expensive  channel bag... I don't want to bother bayer too much, but it's already  4 days since Thursday. should i write her again? what should I do


----------



## kcarmona

BeenBurned said:


> Insurance isn't distance-based. If there's calculated shipping, that's all they need. If the seller wants to insure it, the insurance cost is based on the selling price.
> 
> 
> ^^ This.




Thanks so much for the advice! I paid and hopefully will have the bag soon. Thanks again


----------



## whateve

You know the policy that states a seller has to accept returns for 2 weeks in order to qualify for top rated seller discounts? I see lots of sellers that have that but in their returns description it'll say "returns only accepted if not authentic" or something like that. Is this allowed? It sounds like a big loophole.


----------



## whateve

chanelwish said:


> Dear experts, I need your advice. I sold chanel bag last Monday, shipped it on Tuesday. On Thursday its arrives to bayer , but i guess, nobody was home. So, ir came back to postoffice. I was checking everyday and also write once to bayer, asked her to pick up the bag from post office. She still didn't do it. I dont want to be annoying seller, but I little bit worry. It is expensive  channel bag... I don't want to bother bayer too much, but it's already  4 days since Thursday. should i write her again? what should I do


I wouldn't panic yet. She may have gone away for the weekend. You already notified her once. I wouldn't bother her again yet.


----------



## chanelwish

whateve said:


> I wouldn't panic yet. She may have gone away for the weekend. You already notified her once. I wouldn't bother her again yet.



thank you for your answer.. I will try to be calm and not panic)


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You know the policy that states a seller has to accept returns for 2 weeks in order to qualify for top rated seller discounts? I see lots of sellers that have that but in their returns description it'll say "returns only accepted if not authentic" or something like that. Is this allowed? It sounds like a big loophole.



Nope, not allowed. If there's a 14-day return policy, the seller has to accept a return for any reason, including that your dog didn't like the color. 



chanelwish said:


> Dear experts, I need your advice. I sold chanel bag last Monday, shipped it on Tuesday. On Thursday its arrives to bayer , but i guess, nobody was home. So, ir came back to postoffice. I was checking everyday and also write once to bayer, asked her to pick up the bag from post office. She still didn't do it. I dont want to be annoying seller, but I little bit worry. It is expensive  channel bag... I don't want to bother bayer too much, but it's already  4 days since Thursday. should i write her again? what should I do





whateve said:


> I wouldn't panic yet. She may have gone away for the weekend. You already notified her once. I wouldn't bother her again yet.


I'd keep my mouth shut. The buyer may have received it and USPS just neglected to scan, in which case a dishonest buyer can claim non-receipt if she realizes the error. 

And if the buyer doesn't retrieve the package, it will be returned to sender after 15 days so you will get it back if it comes to that.


----------



## chanelwish

BeenBurned said:


> Nope, not allowed. If there's a 14-day return policy, the seller has to accept a return for any reason, including that your dog didn't like the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd keep my mouth shut. The buyer may have received it and USPS just neglected to scan, in which case a dishonest buyer can claim non-receipt if she realizes the error.
> 
> And if the buyer doesn't retrieve the package, it will be returned to sender after 15 days so you will get it back if it comes to that.


Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> Nope, not allowed. *If there's a 14-day return policy, the seller has to accept a return for any reason, including that your dog didn't like the color. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd keep my mouth shut. The buyer may have received it and USPS just neglected to scan, in which case a dishonest buyer can claim non-receipt if she realizes the error.
> 
> And if the buyer doesn't retrieve the package, it will be returned to sender after 15 days so you will get it back if it comes to that.


 
Be sure to open the claim in ebay if that is where you purchased it. I had the same problem. The buyer stated a 14 day return policy in the listing but refused to take the return within the time frame. As instructed by ebay, I opened a claim in paypal and lost the case within minutes. Paypal and ebay don't see eye to eye on this policy.


----------



## luv2run41

Is there a seller setting that can be adjusted to block buyers with private feedback?  I am a little nervous as I just sold a 2k moto jacket to someone who keeps their feedback private.  When I sell I like to see the feedback comments for my peace of mind.  Why would a buyer make their feedback private??


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> Is there a seller setting that can be adjusted to block buyers with private feedback?  I am a little nervous as I just sold a 2k moto jacket to someone who keeps their feedback private.  When I sell I like to see the feedback comments for my peace of mind.  Why would a buyer make their feedback private??


I think a buyer might make their feedback private so that no one can see what they are buying. Maybe some of the purchases are embarrassing. No one can give negative feedback to a buyer so I don't think the comments would be very helpful to a seller.

I don't think you can block them unless you know their user name and block each one individually.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Is there a seller setting that can be adjusted to block buyers with private feedback?  I am a little nervous as I just sold a 2k moto jacket to someone who keeps their feedback private.  When I sell I like to see the feedback comments for my peace of mind.  Why would a buyer make their feedback private??





whateve said:


> I think a buyer might make their feedback private so that no one can see what they are buying. Maybe some of the purchases are embarrassing. No one can give negative feedback to a buyer so I don't think the comments would be very helpful to a seller.
> 
> I don't think you can block them unless you know their user name and block each one individually.


Your concern is valid but there's no block available for private feedback.

But what some sellers do in a case like this is explain their concern to a buyer and request that the feedback be opened temporarily so you can see it. Explain that you aren't judging but since there's so little transparency available to sellers, you just want to protect your interests.  If they have nothing to hide (indicating a PITA, scammer, etc.) , there shouldn't be a problem complying.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

uadjit said:


> It should be fine except that like you said, the seller says they're not at home and some uncooperative sellers try to pull shenanigans with not picking up their packages. Usually, though, if it shows the seller hasn't claimed a package after a certain time eBay will refund you, anyway.
> 
> A big hassle on your part, though.



The item successfully got back to the seller today and I can even see on UPS.com that it was signed for by the seller (ebay still hasn't updated it though) but now there's a hold on my case? It says "We have placed the case on hold to allow additional time for us to review the entire case. No additional action is needed from you at this time" What is that all about?? This zero feedback seller is giving me the run around.


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> The item successfully got back to the seller today and I can even see on UPS.com that it was signed for by the seller (ebay still hasn't updated it though) but now there's a hold on my case? It says "We have placed the case on hold to allow additional time for us to review the entire case. No additional action is needed from you at this time" What is that all about?? This zero feedback seller is giving me the run around.


Call, give them the tracking, point out that the s.c. indicates that it was the seller who signed for it and that you want the funds released back to you.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> Call, give them the tracking, point out that the s.c. indicates that it was the seller who signed for it and that you want the funds released back to you.



I did call. They have the tracking # already on file. They said it's been placed on a 5 day hold. And wouldn't tell me anything else, like why the hold was even placed. The seller vehemently argued that the bag was not as worn as I said (then changed her argument admitting the shoulder strap was damaged but the actually bag was okay so I shouldn't expect anything! I guess only half of the order needed to be right? Even though the body of the bag was also very used too) so I'm wondering if she's telling ebay I messed it up somehow?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> Call, give them the tracking, point out that the s.c. indicates that it was the seller who signed for it and that you want the funds released back to you.



Just saw the seller uploaded new photos! I think she's trying to keep my money! I've been on hold with eBay for over 30 minutes. How can she keep both my item and money? I probably should have guessed this would happen, after she shipped with parcel post when her listing said priority and acted like it was nothing...


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> Just saw the seller uploaded new photos! I think she's trying to keep my money! I've been on hold with eBay for over 30 minutes. How can she keep both my item and money? I probably should have guessed this would happen, after she shipped with parcel post when her listing said priority and acted like it was nothing...


Have you left feedback yet?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> Have you left feedback yet?



No i haven't, ive been trying to work with her for a while but she was never responsive to my messages, just denying anything was wrong. I was thinking i should wait till after the case to leave fb


----------



## whateve

Robyn Loraine said:


> No i haven't, ive been trying to work with her for a while but she was never responsive to my messages, just denying anything was wrong. I was thinking i should wait till after the case to leave fb


if it is decided in her favor, you won't be able to leave feedback.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

whateve said:


> if it is decided in her favor, you won't be able to leave feedback.



Really? I don't get how the case could have been in my favor and now all of the sudden it's in limbo like this. The hold was placed minutes BEFORE the bag was even signed for by the seller.


----------



## whateve

Robyn Loraine said:


> Really? I don't get how the case could have been in my favor and now all of the sudden it's in limbo like this. The hold was placed minutes BEFORE the bag was even signed for by the seller.


maybe if you call ebay again you'll talk to someone who is more helpful.

Does the seller have a lot of feedback?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

whateve said:


> maybe if you call ebay again you'll talk to someone who is more helpful.
> 
> Does the seller have a lot of feedback?



No, she is a zero feedback seller.


----------



## whateve

Robyn Loraine said:


> No, she is a zero feedback seller.


Then it should be decided in your favor. It sure is frustrating though. I had a hold put on my paypal once as a seller even though I was in the right and ebay told me I would win the case. I did win the case and the hold was removed.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

whateve said:


> Then it should be decided in your favor. It sure is frustrating though. I had a hold put on my paypal once as a seller even though I was in the right and ebay told me I would win the case. I did win the case and the hold was removed.



I hope so! That's what happened to me on my one and only other case as well, ebay said I should win but made me wait anyway. I've been on ebay for years and only ever had two cases and I hated ever having to open them. I'm not a conflict type of person. Funny how everyone always says buyers win cases so fast because every time I've had a legitimate problem I couldn't ignore and did a case it's like pulling teeth!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

If I leave feedback now will ebay look at it and take it into consideration in the case? I was thinking of writing something like "Item SNAD, seller was not helpful. Case opened. Avoid this seller."

edit: she has also not left any feedback for me either, I just noticed


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> if it is decided in her favor, you won't be able to leave feedback.


The case was already decided in Robyn Lorraine's favor. 

I don't know why there's a hold on the funds. The seller has the item bag and has even relisted it. I'd keep calling until someone with a brain releases the funds.


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> If I leave feedback now will ebay look at it and take it into consideration in the case? I was thinking of writing something like "Item SNAD, seller was not helpful. Case opened. Avoid this seller."
> 
> edit: she has also not left any feedback for me either, I just noticed


Do NOT mention the case. If you do, ebay will remove the feedback. 

You can say, "Item SNAD, seller not helpful, returned for refund, avoid seller."

It doesn't matter that she hasn't left feedback for you. Sellers can only leave positive feedback so if her feedback has a contradictory comment, you can get it removed.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> The case was already decided in Robyn Lorraine's favor.
> 
> I don't know why there's a hold on the funds. The seller has the item bag and has even relisted it. I'd keep calling until someone with a brain releases the funds.



I didn't realize she'd already relisted it! So basically the seller has everything and is trying to keep my money too? If the case was decided in my favor then any appeal should be between ebay and the seller, it shouldn't have to do with me right? I've talked to three different people and they've all said the same thing. Only lady was in the appeals department. Are they only open 8-5? Should I call and ask to talk to the person over my case?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> Do NOT mention the case. If you do, ebay will remove the feedback.
> 
> You can say, "Item SNAD, seller not helpful, returned for refund, avoid seller."
> 
> It doesn't matter that she hasn't left feedback for you. Sellers can only leave positive feedback so if her feedback has a contradictory comment, you can get it removed.



That is good to know. Once a seller did a follow up comment to me that I didn't catch until way later (you're not informed of it at all and it doesn't seem to do anything to your rating so i didn't see it). It was totally defamatory and I couldn't get it removed. Now I know i need to get it removed asap.


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> I didn't realize she'd already relisted it! So basically the seller has everything and is trying to keep my money too? If the case was decided in my favor then any appeal should be between ebay and the seller, it shouldn't have to do with me right? I've talked to three different people and they've all said the same thing. Only lady was in the appeals department. Are they only open 8-5? Should I call and ask to talk to the person over my case?


Oh, maybe I misunderstood your previous post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...-and-bonanza-etc-646884-263.html#post27373579

I thought you saw the bag relisted with new pictures. 

In any case, you won the case, returned the item, have proof of receipt and there shouldn't be any further investigation.


----------



## uadjit

Robyn Loraine said:


> If I leave feedback now will ebay look at it and take it into consideration in the case? I was thinking of writing something like "Item SNAD, seller was not helpful. Case opened. Avoid this seller."
> 
> edit: she has also not left any feedback for me either, I just noticed



Do not mention a case. It's against fb policy and the seller can have it removed. I would keep calling. Yes, it's frustrating but keep asking for a supervisor until you get someone helpful. 

I do think that unless you've opened a lot of cases in the past you have nothing to worry about, especially considering that your seller has 0 fb. The seller probably appealed and they haven't looked at the appeal yet.


----------



## missikky

Hi, I have got a very stupid question here but it has bothered me for a long time.

I have been spotting fake Chanel handbags in the Chanel shopping thread for a while, and when I saw someone was bidding on a fake, I feel terrible! I always trying to warn those innocent bidders but unfortunately all users ID on eBay are anonymous. 

So there's no way to warn those people at all?


----------



## Giant21Lover

It seems I have no idea how to buy a bag on bonanza. Or does the seller need to agree first?
 I'm registered since yesterday and added the bag into my cart. Now I can look into my offer status.
It says : Awaiting finalization by seller. And the current status it: proposed
I thought I could just pay it via paypal.... weird
Do I have to mention that I am from Germany???


----------



## BeenBurned

Giant21Lover said:


> It seems I have no idea how to buy a bag on bonanza. Or does the seller need to agree first?
> I'm registered since yesterday and added the bag into my cart. Now I can look into my offer status.
> It says : Awaiting finalization by seller. And the current status it: proposed
> I thought I could just pay it via paypal.... weird
> Do I have to mention that I am from Germany???


Some sellers have their booth set up so they approve purchases. (For me, it's a way to avoid selling an item that I may have previously sold and forgot to remove the listing. Having to approve the order lets me check to verify available and avoid a disappointed buyer.) 

Was your order an offer or full price? If an offer, she might be considering whether to sell at that price.

If full price, my guess is that the seller doesn't have international shipping set up so she needs to calculate a cost for Germany and add it to the listing. 

I recommend you send her a message through the "contact seller" link.


----------



## Giant21Lover

BeenBurned said:


> Some sellers have their booth set up so they approve purchases. (For me, it's a way to avoid selling an item that I may have previously sold and forgot to remove the listing. Having to approve the order lets me check to verify available and avoid a disappointed buyer.)
> 
> Was your order an offer or full price? If an offer, she might be considering whether to sell at that price.
> 
> If full price, my guess is that the seller doesn't have international shipping set up so she needs to calculate a cost for Germany and add it to the listing.
> 
> I recommend you send her a message through the "contact seller" link.


Thanks for your help. Its all new to me 
The seller wrote me a message and said, someone already bought the bag but the transaction wasnt finished yet or under the review of paypal or something.
The second bag that I missed this week :cry:


----------



## whateve

missikky said:


> Hi, I have got a very stupid question here but it has bothered me for a long time.
> 
> I have been spotting fake Chanel handbags in the Chanel shopping thread for a while, and when I saw someone was bidding on a fake, I feel terrible! I always trying to warn those innocent bidders but unfortunately all users ID on eBay are anonymous.
> 
> So there's no way to warn those people at all?


If they are posted in the shopping thread, you should post a response that the bag may not be authentic or to get it authenticated before bidding. I don't follow that thread but in the Coach shopping thread, people aren't supposed to post listings unless they know they are authentic, and if someone does, someone else will point out that it is fake.

You can't warn innocent bidders but you can report the listing if it is on a site that allows reporting, such as ebay. If enough people report a listing, it usually will be removed.


----------



## missikky

whateve said:


> If they are posted in the shopping thread, you should post a response that the bag may not be authentic or to get it authenticated before bidding. I don't follow that thread but in the Coach shopping thread, people aren't supposed to post listings unless they know they are authentic, and if someone does, someone else will point out that it is fake.
> 
> You can't warn innocent bidders but you can report the listing if it is on a site that allows reporting, such as ebay. If enough people report a listing, it usually will be removed.



Thx for answering the question for me.


----------



## seltzer92

i screwed up big time.

first it was a message after winning the auction from the UK buyer with 600+ feedback saying something along the lines of "oh, i hope i won't have to pay customs on this". the message struck me as faux-innocent. obviously, with this much feedback she has purchased/sold internationally before...

i sent a garment in a flat rate priority envelope to the UK. the cost for shipping was 24.75 vs 48.50 or whatever for priority with tracking. 


now it is 9 days later after mailing and the buyer is complaining she doesnt have the package. and of course the "tracking" (ie customs #) shows that it is transit with the "alert" on the page that 

_"Tracking for this product is only  available to Canada.  For future shipments, tracking is available for  this country through Priority Mail International with some exclusions,  Priority Mail Express International or Global Express Guaranteed® services. For more information visit: https://www.usps.com/international"_​

i'm scared that the buyer might be more savvy than she lets on. 

clearly, its a lesson learned. i have been subsidizing all my international buyers postage just to attract bidders and keep my DSLR rates up. 

*if i go to my local post office i might be able to persuade them to print out on paper expanded tracking which might show where it went. do you think that would be possible for priority envelopes such as these? *


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> i screwed up big time.
> 
> first it was a message after winning the auction from the UK buyer with 600+ feedback saying something along the lines of "oh, i hope i won't have to pay customs on this". the message struck me as faux-innocent. obviously, with this much feedback she has purchased/sold internationally before...
> 
> i sent a garment in a flat rate priority envelope to the UK. the cost for shipping was 24.75 vs 48.50 or whatever for priority with tracking.
> 
> 
> now it is 9 days later after mailing and the buyer is complaining she doesnt have the package. and of course the "tracking" (ie customs #) shows that it is transit with the "alert" on the page that
> 
> _"Tracking for this product is only  available to Canada.  For future shipments, tracking is available for  this country through Priority Mail International with some exclusions,  Priority Mail Express International or Global Express Guaranteed® services. For more information visit: https://www.usps.com/international"_​
> 
> i'm scared that the buyer might be more savvy than she lets on.
> 
> clearly, its a lesson learned. i have been subsidizing all my international buyers postage just to attract bidders and keep my DSLR rates up.
> 
> *if i go to my local post office i might be able to persuade them to print out on paper expanded tracking which might show where it went. do you think that would be possible for priority envelopes such as these? *



I don't believe the post office is able to get any further info than you see. That's part of the reason for the lower cost to use the FRE and SFRB. 

And there is no way to prove whether or not she's telling the truth. 

You can try to see if the post office has further tracking info but again, I don't think so. 

See if you can put her off for a week to wait for the package to show up. If she's a scammer, it won't show.


----------



## whateve

missikky said:


> Thx for answering the question for me.


You're welcome.


----------



## soleilbrun

You cna try the tracking number that you have on the shipping company sites in the UK. Like royal mail or parcel post for example. You might be able to get some shipping information about delivery. Not sure it will work but worth a try. When I ship to the US, I type my tracking number into the site and get information (I ship from Belgium).


----------



## whateve

Are there any problems shipping to France? If I use priority mail international, will I get tracking all the way to delivery?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Are there any problems shipping to France? If I use priority mail international, will I get tracking all the way to delivery?


AFAIK, except for first class international, small flat rate box and FRE, all other services are trackable.


----------



## MAGJES

I shipped a bag to Canada last Thursday (9-4-14) using Priority International. I'm in NC and the bag went *down *to FL and was sorted through customs and the tracking stops on 9-8-14 with the message...."Processed Through Sort Facility."  Nothing since.  I'm sure that it is on the way but now the buyer is asking WHY it went down to FL when Canada is north. She is saying that the wrong direction signals a problem.   Valid question but I can't answer.  Anyone here know?  Thanks!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Lieu said:


> I'm thinking its the Marc Jacobs bag.



Great news! Ebay refunded me.  I'm glad all worked out and have no idea why that hold was there. 

On another note though, if an item is snad but the seller is agreeing to a return without a case can the seller recoupe their ebay fees?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> AFAIK, except for first class international, small flat rate box and FRE, all other services are trackable.


Thank you!


MAGJES said:


> I shipped a bag to Canada last Thursday (9-4-14) using Priority International. I'm in NC and the bag went *down *to FL and was sorted through customs and the tracking stops on 9-8-14 with the message...."Processed Through Sort Facility."  Nothing since.  I'm sure that it is on the way but now the buyer is asking WHY it went down to FL when Canada is north. She is saying that the wrong direction signals a problem.   Valid question but I can't answer.  Anyone here know?  Thanks!


I don't think it necessarily signals a problem. A lot of packages I ship don't go directly towards the destination. I think I've had packages shipped from me in California to British Columbia that went to New York first. I know that USPS has central hubs they process packages through. It doesn't matter where the final destination is, Florida might be your hub. It could take a week for it to be to switched to Canada post.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Sorry if this is a repeat q - on an item that is less than $250 USD, does Fedex's online tracking (without signature required) protect a seller from an INR case? (Assuming all else is kosher: delivered to verified address in PayPal.) Whenever I try to search this (forums and google in general) I get threads about USPS delivery confirmation.  Fair to think eBay considers Fedex's tracking method on par with USPS DC?  Anything with experience to say otherwise?  TIA!


----------



## whateve

Pazdzernika said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat q - on an item that is less than $250 USD, does Fedex's online tracking (without signature required) protect a seller from an INR case? (Assuming all else is kosher: delivered to verified address in PayPal.) Whenever I try to search this (forums and google in general) I get threads about USPS delivery confirmation.  Fair to think eBay considers Fedex's tracking method on par with USPS DC?  Anything with experience to say otherwise?  TIA!


I don't know if I've seen anything that refers to Fedex, but I think that any service can be used that provides tracking with the same protections. I don't think the policy specifies any particular shipping service.


----------



## Pazdzernika

whateve said:


> I don't know if I've seen anything that refers to Fedex, but I think that any service can be used that provides tracking with the same protections. I don't think the policy specifies any particular shipping service.




Thanks! I saw a post about Fedex's tracking not being considered the same as USPS's DC (thus, not a guarantee to win INR) but the logic did not make sense to me.  Was just curious if anyone had input to elaborate on why that person may have said that.  Then again, eBay is not an environment that tends to follow logic...


----------



## BeenBurned

Pazdzernika said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat q - on an item that is less than $250 USD, does Fedex's online tracking (without signature required) protect a seller from an INR case? (Assuming all else is kosher: delivered to verified address in PayPal.) Whenever I try to search this (forums and google in general) I get threads about USPS delivery confirmation.  Fair to think eBay considers Fedex's tracking method on par with USPS DC?  Anything with experience to say otherwise?  TIA!





whateve said:


> I don't know if I've seen anything that refers to Fedex, but I think that any service can be used that provides tracking with the same protections. I don't think the policy specifies any particular shipping service.


That's correct. 

You don't need s.c. unless the total payment (including shipping) is $750 or more. (I know you are asking about an item < $250 but for future reference, both ebay and PP raised the threshhold for signature requirement.)


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I don't think it necessarily signals a problem. A lot of packages I ship don't go directly towards the destination. I think I've had packages shipped from me in California to British Columbia that went to New York first. I know that USPS has central hubs they process packages through. It doesn't matter where the final destination is, Florida might be your hub. It could take a week for it to be to switched to Canada post.



Thanks for that info *whateve*!


----------



## Straight-Laced

_*Should I cancel before my buyer pays to prevent more problems down the road or just wait it out?*_

About 48 hrs ago a 0 feedback international buyer who registered with ebay that same day bought a pair of $950 shoes from me using BIN.  I thought all my BIN listings were set to instant payment so it was a surprise that the item sold without her paying and also that a zero fb buyer had managed to buy from me - these are my issues to iron out with my listings obviously.
She still hasn't paid but has sent me numerous messages asking me to under declare her item to avoid paying import duties.  Her last message was a request to declare the value as $150.  If I don't agree to this she wants the shoes sent to a family member in my country, but she wants to pay with her Paypal account in another country.  She won't pay until she "can get this sorted".  She has now started asking questions about the shoes - why am I selling, is there something wrong with them etc.     
I've been very polite and very firm with her re the legalities of export docs, verified Paypal addresses and asking questions prior to bidding or buying.  She's gone quiet.  Should I just cancel now, before she pays, and avoid any further headaches from this buyer?  I don't want to disappoint her but she's turning into a real PITA!
I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## uadjit

Straight-Laced said:


> _*Should I cancel before my buyer pays to prevent more problems down the road or just wait it out?*_
> 
> About 48 hrs ago a 0 feedback international buyer who registered with ebay that same day bought a pair of $950 shoes from me using BIN.  I thought all my BIN listings were set to instant payment so it was a surprise that the item sold without her paying and also that a zero fb buyer had managed to buy from me - these are my issues to iron out with my listings obviously.
> She still hasn't paid but has sent me numerous messages asking me to under declare her item to avoid paying import duties.  Her last message was a request to declare the value as $150.  If I don't agree to this she wants the shoes sent to a family member in my country, but she wants to pay with her Paypal account in another country.  She won't pay until she "can get this sorted".  She has now started asking questions about the shoes - why am I selling, is there something wrong with them etc.
> I've been very polite and very firm with her re the legalities of export docs, verified Paypal addresses and asking questions prior to bidding or buying.  She's gone quiet.  Should I just cancel now, before she pays, and avoid any further headaches from this buyer?  I don't want to disappoint her but she's turning into a real PITA!
> I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this.



No. Don't cancel. Open a UPI on her as soon as you can and call eBay to show them the messages where she's asking you to circumvent customs charges.


----------



## Straight-Laced

uadjit said:


> No. Don't cancel. Open a UPI on her as soon as you can and call eBay to show them the messages where she's asking you to circumvent customs charges.



If I hold on for another day and a half and she hasn't paid I will definitely open a UPI.  Just wondering whether I should halt the whole thing now - before she's found a way to pay if she's going to - because I don't want to have to deal with an inexperienced buyer who might blame me for apparently making life difficult for her.  
I'll probably ending up waiting it out.
Thanks for your advice


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> If I hold on for another day and a half and she hasn't paid I will definitely open a UPI.  Just wondering whether I should halt the whole thing now - before she's found a way to pay if she's going to - because I don't want to have to deal with an inexperienced buyer who might blame me for apparently making life difficult for her.
> I'll probably ending up waiting it out.
> Thanks for your advice


You're better off waiting to close an unpaid dispute. If you cancel, even if she agrees to it, she can neg you.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> You're better off waiting to close an unpaid dispute. If you cancel, even if she agrees to it, she can neg you.



I have an eBay question, can you clean out your PM space? It's full.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> I have an eBay question, can you clean out your PM space? It's full.


Done.


----------



## kcarmona

If I check only domestic in my shipping options, does that mean international buyers cannot purchase from me, even if they try? I have my shipping listed as domestic only but I've gotten some messages inquiring about overseas shipping. I'm a new seller so I'm kind of nervous about that and would rather keep it in the US. Thanks!


----------



## Nikki_

kcarmona said:


> *If I check only domestic in my shipping options, does that mean international buyers cannot purchase from me, even if they try?* I have my shipping listed as domestic only but I've gotten some messages inquiring about overseas shipping. I'm a new seller so I'm kind of nervous about that and would rather keep it in the US. Thanks!



No, they can't purchase from you.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

How long should I give seller to refund me if we decided to amicably do a return without an ebay case? Package was delivered back today. Thanks!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Robyn Loraine said:


> How long should I give seller to refund me if we decided to amicably do a return without an ebay case? Package was delivered back today. Thanks!



eBay allows up to three days  Most the time, I try to refund asap - but it depends on when I get the chance to pick up and inspect the package


----------



## Robyn Loraine

ValentineNicole said:


> eBay allows up to three days  Most the time, I try to refund asap - but it depends on when I get the chance to pick up and inspect the package



I sent a friendly message just saying I noticed the package had gotten to her safe and sound. Hoping it doesn't take the full 3 days!


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> You're better off waiting to close an unpaid dispute. If you cancel, even if she agrees to it, she can neg you.



Ok thanks.  I thought she could only neg me if she'd paid.  
She sent me another message overnight through ebay which is nothing except rude emoticons.  That was her total response to my message about lying on export documentation and shipping to non Paypal addresses


----------



## Robyn Loraine

ValentineNicole said:


> eBay allows up to three days  Most the time, I try to refund asap - but it depends on when I get the chance to pick up and inspect the package



She refunded me! But I just noticed that it says it will take 3 days to clear into my pp account? When i called pp they said it was done through echeck, is this normal? I'm just worried because after I saw the refund I thought I was okay to cancel the transaction so she could get her fees back since we mutually agreed to the return and it was a high value item so the fees were quite large. Did I do the wrong thing?


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> She refunded me! But I just noticed that it says it will take 3 days to clear into my pp account? When i called pp they said it was done through echeck, is this normal? I'm just worried because after I saw the refund I thought I was okay to cancel the transaction so she could get her fees back since we mutually agreed to the return and it was a high value item so the fees were quite large. Did I do the wrong thing?


Because of some of the games and holds PP puts on accounts, many sellers withdraw their moneys shortly after making a sale. Once the money is withdrawn, unless there's enough remaining in the account to fully fund a refund, a full refund will go through as an echeck.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> Because of some of the games and holds PP puts on accounts, many sellers withdraw their moneys shortly after making a sale. Once the money is withdrawn, unless there's enough remaining in the account to fully fund a refund, a full refund will go through as an echeck.



Is it possible the echeck could bounce though and I could be out the money?


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> Is it possible the echeck could bounce though and I could be out the money?


Yes, it's possible that the echeck might bounce. I believe that PP will go after the seller but if it comes to that, you might have to remind them of their policies. Hopefully it won't bounce and it won't be a concern.

If this ever happens again, don't accept the mutual until you've received cleared payment.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it's possible that the echeck might bounce. I believe that PP will go after the seller but if it comes to that, you might have to remind them of their policies. Hopefully it won't bounce and it won't be a concern.
> 
> If this ever happens again, don't accept the mutual until you've received cleared payment.



I paid with Paypal credit for this transaction too, do you think they'd be more willing to go after it in that case if it bounced?

I had a feeling that was the case. The seller was just so insistent. I saw the refund but didn't see it was pending until after I agreed to the mutual.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it's possible that the echeck might bounce. I believe that PP will go after the seller but if it comes to that, you might have to remind them of their policies. Hopefully it won't bounce and it won't be a concern.
> 
> If this ever happens again, don't accept the mutual until you've received cleared payment.



Also do you find with echeck refunds it takes the full time that paypal says on their pending section to be completed? It says it wont be done until 9/18 on the paypal page.


----------



## BeenBurned

Robyn Loraine said:


> Also do you find with echeck refunds it takes the full time that paypal says on their pending section to be completed? It says it wont be done until 9/18 on the paypal page.


I find that it's usually 4 days.


----------



## chanelwish

Dear Ladies, I have a stupid question, since I don't know the law very good.. If i will buy Chanel bag (around $2300) from japanese seller , do I need to pay any usa tax? some government fee? i live in nyc.. thank you.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

BeenBurned said:


> I find that it's usually 4 days.



Thank you BeenBurned! I hope the echeck just clears and I can be done with this PITA transaction once and for all (yes another one!).


----------



## noshoepolish

chanelwish said:


> Dear Ladies, I have a stupid question, since I don't know the law very good.. If i will buy Chanel bag (around $2300) from japanese seller , do I need to pay any usa tax? some government fee? i live in nyc.. thank you.





Yes you will be hit with customs fees on a purchase of that amount.


http://www.cbp.gov/trade/basic-import-export/internet-purchases


----------



## whateve

kcarmona said:


> If I check only domestic in my shipping options, does that mean international buyers cannot purchase from me, even if they try? I have my shipping listed as domestic only but I've gotten some messages inquiring about overseas shipping. I'm a new seller so I'm kind of nervous about that and would rather keep it in the US. Thanks!


Make sure that in your buyer requirements that you have selected to block buyers that "have a primary shipping address in countries I don't ship to."


----------



## chanelwish

noshoepolish said:


> Yes you will be hit with customs fees on a purchase of that amount.
> 
> 
> http://www.cbp.gov/trade/basic-import-export/internet-purchases



thank you!


----------



## 318Platinum

Quick question. I am selling a pair of CLs, but the buyer lives in Australia and I have NEVER shipped outside of the USA. Game changer: my shoes are PYTHON! Last I recalled, I needed a CITES to ship exotics overseas. My question is this: can I ship this python shoe to Australia, or not? Any experience/info would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## uadjit

318Platinum said:


> Quick question. I am selling a pair of CLs, but the buyer lives in Australia and I have NEVER shipped outside of the USA. Game changer: my shoes are PYTHON! Last I recalled, I needed a CITES to ship exotics overseas. My question is this: can I ship this python shoe to Australia, or not? Any experience/info would be greatly appreciated. TIA



I wouldn't. You have to be certain the particular species of python used in the shoe is not on the CITES list and have documentation of that or they can hold it in customs. This has happened to other people before. Australia has the strictest import/export controls on animal products of any country in the world.


----------



## kcarmona

Okay so a few days ago I asked if an international buyer could purchase from me. I thought I had my listings set to only US buyers, but I guess I didn't (I do now). Of course, lo and behold a 0 feedback buyer from Malaysia purchases something from me yesterday but does NOT pay. I immediately send them an apologetic messages and a cancel transaction request. No message from the buyer but they agree to cancel the transaction. Everything was fine. This morning I get a message from them asking why I don't ship outside of the US and saying that they "hope I can sell it to them." There's no way they can purchase now, right? I didn't relist the item but in their message I did see the item, which I thought wouldn't be there anymore. Is there any way they can still pay, leave negative feedback, etc. Or am I safe now that they've already agreed to cancel? Thanks!


----------



## kcarmona

Oh also, for some reason I cannot message the seller back! Whenever I try, I get an error message staying "recipient is not the seller of this item."


----------



## uadjit

kcarmona said:


> Oh also, for some reason I cannot message the seller back! Whenever I try, I get an error message staying "recipient is not the seller of this item."



They're not the seller are they? You are. (If I'm understanding this situation correctly). 

If they've accepted the cancellation request then the transaction is over. If the item is not listed then it's not purchaseable. If you're planning on listing it again make sure that your international shipping details are correct. You can also add this person to your BBL if you're worried they will try to purchase it, anyway.


----------



## kcarmona

uadjit said:


> They're not the seller are they? You are. (If I'm understanding this situation correctly).
> 
> 
> 
> If they've accepted the cancellation request then the transaction is over. If the item is not listed then it's not purchaseable. If you're planning on listing it again make sure that your international shipping details are correct. You can also add this person to your BBL if you're worried they will try to purchase it, anyway.




Thank you! Yes, I have now made sure only buyers from the US can purchase. I'm not going to list it again. It was a Tiffany Necklace and with all of the eBay drama I'm just going to stick to less expensive items to list. Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

kcarmona said:


> Thank you! Yes, I have now made sure only buyers from the US can purchase. I'm not going to list it again. It was a Tiffany Necklace and with all of the eBay drama I'm just going to stick to less expensive items to list. Thanks!



I don't blame you. eBay has become a huge PITA recently.

Bag, Borrow or Steal and Ann's Fabulous Finds take Tiffany jewelry for consignment if you'd rather go that route.

Good thing this transaction is done with, though!


----------



## onmymind24seven

hi ladies. quick question...how long do you wait until you file a not receive claim? i was suppose to receive a package today, tracking with USPS was never updated (info unavailable). contact the seller yesterday to double check the numbers and no response. did the same today and nothing. this suppose to be shipped priority and was sent out monday. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

onmymind24seven said:


> hi ladies. quick question...how long do you wait until you file a not receive claim? i was suppose to receive a package today, tracking with USPS was never updated (info unavailable). contact the seller yesterday to double check the numbers and no response. did the same today and nothing. this suppose to be shipped priority and was sent out monday. TIA!


The estimated delivery date is never dependable. 

Are both you and the seller in the US? When was the date of purchase? By what method was the item shipped? If priority or first class mail, I'd give up to 2 weeks. If parcel post/parcel select, allow 3 weeks.


----------



## ClassicFab

Hi Ladies,

I received an item which was not the item I ordered; I think was due to a simple mix up in packaging. What is the best way to notify the seller? I've heard that some times contacting the seller can result in a ding on their account. Is that true? I've never had this happen before. TIA


----------



## onmymind24seven

BeenBurned said:


> The estimated delivery date is never dependable.
> 
> Are both you and the seller in the US? When was the date of purchase? By what method was the item shipped? If priority or first class mail, I'd give up to 2 weeks. If parcel post/parcel select, allow 3 weeks.



both of us are in the U.S. The seller told me she shipped it monday and i was suppose to receive today. i tried tracking it yesterday bc USPS tend to be slow with updates but instead i got same error.  would it be out of line to file after Saturday if there's no package? this is my first encounter with something like this. TIA BeenBurned!


----------



## whateve

onmymind24seven said:


> both of us are in the U.S. The seller told me she shipped it monday and i was suppose to receive today. i tried tracking it yesterday bc USPS tend to be slow with updates but instead i got same error.  would it be out of line to file after Saturday if there's no package? this is my first encounter with something like this. TIA BeenBurned!


I think Saturday is too soon. You aren't supposed to open a case until it is past the estimated delivery date given by ebay. Are you thinking that the seller didn't really mail it? My post office doesn't scan things in when I send them; sometimes they don't show up in tracking for 2 or 3 days.

If the seller bought their postage online from ebay, the tracking number is automatically uploaded but if they bought it at the post office, they may have manually entered the number incorrectly.

Make sure that you check the tracking on the USPS website rather than on ebay. If you are worried, you can call the post office and have them check the tracking number for you.


----------



## whateve

ClassicFab said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I received an item which was not the item I ordered; I think was due to a simple mix up in packaging. What is the best way to notify the seller? I've heard that some times contacting the seller can result in a ding on their account. Is that true? I've never had this happen before. TIA


In this case, it is totally appropriate to contact the seller through ebay messages. The seller doesn't get dinged for it. If a seller doesn't get contacted, they get an automatic 5 star rating for communication; if you contact them, you will have the opportunity to give them a rating when you give feedback.


----------



## onmymind24seven

whateve said:


> I think Saturday is too soon. You aren't supposed to open a case until it is past the estimated delivery date given by ebay. Are you thinking that the seller didn't really mail it? My post office doesn't scan things in when I send them; sometimes they don't show up in tracking for 2 or 3 days.
> 
> If the seller bought their postage online from ebay, the tracking number is automatically uploaded but if they bought it at the post office, they may have manually entered the number incorrectly.
> 
> Make sure that you check the tracking on the USPS website rather than on ebay. If you are worried, you can call the post office and have them check the tracking number for you.



there's no estimation on the delivery date. the buyer said she paid for postage in person and was told the package arrives today.  it's understandable if the tracking doesn't get updated for a couple of days but today would be the 4th day. i did track this through USPS.com and still the same error.  i wouldn't be so edgy if the seller responded to my messages for the past couple of days. (BTW she was very quick on reply in the beginning of the transaction) yesterday, i sent her a message asking her to double check her tracking number, no response. after my postman delivered my mail and nothing, i emailed her again and no response.  i know I'm cover by buyer's protection..just out of courtesy i want to know when it's appropriate to file a claim. btw this is a bonanza transaction if that makes a difference on the time frame I'm allow to file. TIA for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

onmymind24seven said:


> there's no estimation on the delivery date. the buyer said she paid for postage in person and was told the package arrives today.  it's understandable if the tracking doesn't get updated for a couple of days but today would be the 4th day. i did track this through USPS.com and still the same error.  i wouldn't be so edgy if the seller responded to my messages for the past couple of days. (BTW she was very quick on reply in the beginning of the transaction) yesterday, i sent her a message asking her to double check her tracking number, no response. after my postman delivered my mail and nothing, i emailed her again and no response.  i know I'm cover by buyer's protection..just out of courtesy i want to know when it's appropriate to file a claim. btw this is a bonanza transaction if that makes a difference on the time frame I'm allow to file. TIA for your help.


Although the post office, USPS.com and ebay all give a 2-3 day estimate for priority and first class mail, that's rarely the case and it's unfair (IMO) to assume that the seller didn't ship or that the package is lost just because the estimated delivery date is wrong.

I think you need to be patient. You're protected because if tracking doesn't show delivery, you'll get a refund. But give it time!


----------



## onmymind24seven

BeenBurned said:


> Although the post office, USPS.com and ebay all give a 2-3 day estimate for priority and first class mail, that's rarely the case and it's unfair (IMO) to assume that the seller didn't ship or that the package is lost just because the estimated delivery date is wrong.
> 
> I think you need to be patient. You're protected because if tracking doesn't show delivery, you'll get a refund. But give it time!



you're right, ill wait a little longer. i think the unavailable tracking number and unresponsive seller is just making me nervous. plus this is an item i been wanting for awhile. i came here to ask what's the polite way of doing this. i don't want to appear pushy or impatience.  if i don't get the package by mid week next week, ill file a claim then. thanks again!!


----------



## ClassicFab

whateve said:


> In this case, it is totally appropriate to contact the seller through ebay messages. The seller doesn't get dinged for it. If a seller doesn't get contacted, they get an automatic 5 star rating for communication; if you contact them, you will have the opportunity to give them a rating when you give feedback.



Thank you!

Now another question, I  went to the seller's profile and selected contact. A screen came up that asked me to select a topic. I tried selecting "I didn't receive my item" but the shipping information came up since I received something and wouldn't allow me to contact the seller. So I selected "I received an item that wasn't as described" and I gave a description of what happened. When I hit "Contact seller", the next screen told me I opened a case! Did I do something wrong? Or is there no way to alert the seller without opening a case?

Also, the seller responded to the case offering a full refund with shipping at my expense. I don't want to be a pain, but I don't want to pay for shipping since it was not my error. I really just want the correct item but I'm not sure if the person whose item I received has my item, if the seller still has the item, or if something else happened to the item. What is the next best course of action?


----------



## BeenBurned

ClassicFab said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now another question, I  went to the seller's profile and selected contact. A screen came up that asked me to select a topic. I tried selecting "I didn't receive my item" but the shipping information came up since I received something and wouldn't allow me to contact the seller. So I selected "I received an item that wasn't as described" and I gave a description of what happened. When I hit "Contact seller", the next screen told me I opened a case! Did I do something wrong? Or is there no way to alert the seller without opening a case?
> 
> Also, the seller responded to the case offering a full refund with shipping at my expense. I don't want to be a pain, but I don't want to pay for shipping since it was not my error. I really just want the correct item but I'm not sure if the person whose item I received has my item, if the seller still has the item, or if something else happened to the item. What is the next best course of action?


To contact a seller without opening a case, you should have chosen "other" as the reason. 

IMO, the seller made a mistake so to return an item due to seller error, you shouldn't have to pay return shipping but that's ebay's rule so unless the seller does the right thing, you can't force her to reimburse you.


----------



## ClassicFab

BeenBurned said:


> To contact a seller without opening a case, you should have chosen "other" as the reason.
> 
> IMO, the seller made a mistake so to return an item due to seller error, you shouldn't have to pay return shipping but that's ebay's rule so unless the seller does the right thing, you can't force her to reimburse you.



Thank you so much! I feel horrible that I opened a case but now know what to do if something like this happens again (knock on wood that it doesn't). Can I ask the seller about refunding the return shipping?

Crossing my fingers the seller does the right thing. Is it appropriate to leave feedback in this situation? Would I be able to leave feedback? And should I wait until I receive the refund to leave feedback? At this point, I would respond positively because the seller has been very prompt and recognizes her error. Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## BeenBurned

ClassicFab said:


> Thank you so much! I feel horrible that I opened a case but now know what to do if something like this happens again (knock on wood that it doesn't). Can I ask the seller about refunding the return shipping?
> 
> It's totally appropriate to request she make you whole for a mistake that was her error.
> 
> Crossing my fingers the seller does the right thing. Is it appropriate to leave feedback in this situation? Would I be able to leave feedback? And should I wait until I receive the refund to leave feedback? At this point, I would respond positively because the seller has been very prompt and recognizes her error. Sorry for all the questions!
> 
> You will be able to leave feedback and you should wait to see how she handles the refund and possible reimbursement of your return shipping cost. Depending on how the refund and reimbursement are handled, you can decide on appropriate feedback.



My responses are in blue above.


----------



## ClassicFab

BeenBurned said:


> My responses are in blue above.



Thank you so much, *BeenBurned*! I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

ClassicFab said:


> Thank you so much, *BeenBurned*! I really appreciate all your help!


 You're welcome.


----------



## knightal

Is it possible to put the same items on eBay, Tradesy and Bonanza at the same time?  What if they are sold on at the same time (probably very unlikely since nothing is moving on eBay right now)?  Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

knightal said:


> Is it possible to put the same items on eBay, Tradesy and Bonanza at the same time?  What if they are sold on at the same time (probably very unlikely since nothing is moving on eBay right now)?  Thanks!




Bonanza had a setting that all purchases have to be approved by seller first.  That was how you prevented that.  Beenburned can probably say whether they still have that setting.


----------



## kcarmona

noshoepolish said:


> Bonanza had a setting that all purchases have to be approved by seller first.  That was how you prevented that.  Beenburned can probably say whether they still have that setting.




Tradesy still has that option! Although I just had a bad experience with something that I was really excited to buy, seller approved and then never shipped


----------



## BeenBurned

knightal said:


> Is it possible to put the same items on eBay, Tradesy and Bonanza at the same time?  What if they are sold on at the same time (probably very unlikely since nothing is moving on eBay right now)?  Thanks!





noshoepolish said:


> Bonanza had a setting that all purchases have to be approved by seller first.  That was how you prevented that.  Beenburned can probably say whether they still have that setting.


Yes, I use that setting for my listings. It's also a good way to verify that you still have the item before a buyer purchases it and you have to disappoint them if you no longer have it available.


----------



## knightal

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I use that setting for my listings. It's also a good way to verify that you still have the item before a buyer purchases it and you have to disappoint them if you no longer have it available.





kcarmona said:


> Tradesy still has that option! Although I just had a bad experience with something that I was really excited to buy, seller approved and then never shipped





noshoepolish said:


> Bonanza had a setting that all purchases have to be approved by seller first.  That was how you prevented that.  Beenburned can probably say whether they still have that setting.



Thank you for your replies!


----------



## TinaBal

Hi ladies, 

Could you please help authenticate these Louboutins? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221548553771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much!!


----------



## soleilbrun

TinaBal said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please help authenticate these Louboutins?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221548553771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 
You need to post here and follow the format cited on the first page.  Good luck!

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html


----------



## TinaBal

Thank you @ soleilbrun here's the correct format (I missed it the first time).

Item: 221548553771   
Listing number: I don't know where to find this 
Seller: bry*bry
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221548553771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments:  Please help me authenticate. My laptop is acting up and won't allow me to save pictures to post, please use the eBay link above. Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

TinaBal said:


> Thank you @ soleilbrun here's the correct format (I missed it the first time).
> 
> Item: 221548553771
> Listing number: I don't know where to find this
> Seller: bry*bry
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221548553771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: Please help me authenticate. My laptop is acting up and won't allow me to save pictures to post, please use the eBay link above. Thank you!


 

Hello,
You need to post all of the information you provided, on the link that I provided. There is a thread for authentication of louboutin in the louboutin thread.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hello! Hope this is the right place to post.

I bought a bag from a seller and Bonanza sent me emails saying that my order has completed (this was hours ago) and I don't see the funds taken from my credit card on my online banking site with TD Canada Trust. Is this normal for credit cards? I use my debit for everything and use my credit card as emergency, but used it to buy this bag because it's safer than using my debit online.


----------



## Pinkcooper

alichelsealyn said:


> Hello! Hope this is the right place to post.
> 
> I bought a bag from a seller and Bonanza sent me emails saying that my order has completed (this was hours ago) and I don't see the funds taken from my credit card on my online banking site with TD Canada Trust. Is this normal for credit cards? I use my debit for everything and use my credit card as emergency, but used it to buy this bag because it's safer than using my debit online.




This has happened to me and it's completely normal. Sometimes it takes a day for it to update when I check my balance online. I would check again tomorrow and if it still doesn't update, give your credit card company a call.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Pinkcooper said:


> This has happened to me and it's completely normal. Sometimes it takes a day for it to update when I check my balance online. I would check again tomorrow and if it still doesn't update, give your credit card company a call.



Okay thank you so much! I was getting worried for a minute there.


----------



## Suzie

Has anyone ever had this message from paypal?


Xxxxxx  just sent you money with PayPal. To help protect you, we're reviewing this payment.

The Payment Review may take up to 24 hours. When we've completed the review, we'll either complete or cancel the payment. Once the payment review is complete you may proceed to process the order.

We recommend that you wait until confirmation that the payment review has completed, before proceeding to ship the item or provide the service. Please note however, that the payment may still be subject to a subsequent reversal, chargeback, or claim. More information can be found in our User Agreement. We'll send you an email when we complete the review or you can check the Transaction History tab of your PayPal account.


----------



## Suzie

Then 25 minutes later I received this message.


We have completed our payment review of the transaction below. You may proceed to process the order. Please note however that the payment may still be subject to a subsequent reversal, chargeback or claim. More information can be found in our "Receiving Payments" section, located in our User Agreement. To know if your item may be protected, check the 'Seller Protection Policy' located in our User Agreement.


----------



## whateve

Suzie said:


> Then 25 minutes later I received this message.
> 
> 
> We have completed our payment review of the transaction below. You may proceed to process the order. Please note however that the payment may still be subject to a subsequent reversal, chargeback or claim. More information can be found in our "Receiving Payments" section, located in our User Agreement. To know if your item may be protected, check the 'Seller Protection Policy' located in our User Agreement.


That's scary! I hope the item you're selling isn't very expensive. Where does the buyer live?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Suzie said:


> Has anyone ever had this message from paypal?
> 
> 
> Xxxxxx  just sent you money with PayPal. To help protect you, we're reviewing this payment.
> 
> The Payment Review may take up to 24 hours. When we've completed the review, we'll either complete or cancel the payment. Once the payment review is complete you may proceed to process the order.
> 
> We recommend that you wait until confirmation that the payment review has completed, before proceeding to ship the item or provide the service. Please note however, that the payment may still be subject to a subsequent reversal, chargeback, or claim. More information can be found in our User Agreement. We'll send you an email when we complete the review or you can check the Transaction History tab of your PayPal account.



Yes!!!  Very recently I received this message from Paypal after a buyer sent payment for one of my bonanza items.  What a drama and unfortunately still ongoing


----------



## Suzie

whateve said:


> That's scary! I hope the item you're selling isn't very expensive. Where does the buyer live?



Yes, it is very expensive and the buyer lives in CA, USA. Maybe I should call paypal.


----------



## Suzie

Is it because the seller is not verified?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Suzie said:


> Then 25 minutes later I received this message.
> 
> 
> We have completed our payment review of the transaction below. You may proceed to process the order. Please note however that the payment may still be subject to a subsequent reversal, chargeback or claim. More information can be found in our "Receiving Payments" section, located in our User Agreement. To know if your item may be protected, check the 'Seller Protection Policy' located in our User Agreement.



I posted above before I saw your update.  I'm in Australia too and my buyer is in the US.  The first payment review was cancelled due to suspected fraudulent activity, the buyer payed once more, 2nd payment was under review and then Paypal accepted payment after the buyer contacted them with updated details.  I contacted Paypal by phone to be extra sure before shipping, they OK'd it so I shipped.  To cut a long story short : the buyer is/was trying to commit some sort of fraud and I'm very lucky that my fairly expensive item is on the way back to me.  This has all just unfolded today after I shipped last week.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Suzie said:


> Yes, it is very expensive and the buyer lives in CA, USA. Maybe I should call paypal.



Sorry to keep responding to you out of sequence but my fraudulent buyer is in CA as well.


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Sorry to keep responding to you out of sequence but my fraudulent buyer is in CA as well.


That's scary. You should compare addresses. I know I've shipped to places in California that were obviously drop shipment places for people in other countries but I've never had a problem.


----------



## Suzie

Straight-Laced said:


> I posted above before I saw your update.  I'm in Australia too and my buyer is in the US.  The first payment review was cancelled due to suspected fraudulent activity, the buyer payed once more, 2nd payment was under review and then Paypal accepted payment after the buyer contacted them with updated details.  I contacted Paypal by phone to be extra sure before shipping, they OK'd it so I shipped.  To cut a long story short : the buyer is/was trying to commit some sort of fraud and I'm very lucky that my fairly expensive item is on the way back to me.  This has all just unfolded today after I shipped last week.



Thank you for replying, I will give paypal a call tonight to see if I should ship, the payment is in my paypal account.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> That's scary. You should compare addresses. I know I've shipped to places in California that were obviously drop shipment places for people in other countries but I've never had a problem.



She may use another address and another name.  The residents at the Paypal verified address I shipped to had never heard of her, so the package is being returned to sender.


----------



## Suzie

Straight-Laced said:


> She may use another address and another name.  The residents at the Paypal verified address I shipped to had never heard of her, so the package is being returned to sender.



The buyer is showing 100% feedback with 66 transactions and a member since 2011.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Suzie said:


> The buyer is showing 100% feedback with 66 transactions and a member since 2011.



Well that's reassuring.  
My buyer was on bonanza - a long time member but she hadn't been active recently.  She does use ebay as well and she says she's been buying a lot lately.  She had 100% feedback on bonanza from 9 transactions and her previous purchases were designer bags.  She bought a $1000 + bag from me.  I'm very, very lucky that her scheme failed because my buyer is not a nice individual at all.  If you want to compare any details please PM me.  Unfortunately I've spent most of today dealing with this issue


----------



## Suzie

Straight-Laced said:


> Well that's reassuring.
> My buyer was on bonanza - a long time member but she hadn't been active recently.  She does use ebay as well and she says she's been buying a lot lately.  She had 100% feedback on bonanza from 9 transactions and her previous purchases were designer bags.  She bought a $1000 + bag from me.  I'm very, very lucky that her scheme failed because my buyer is not a nice individual at all.  If you want to compare any details please PM me.  Unfortunately I've spent most of today dealing with this issue



Thank you, just pm'd you. I have never sold on bonanza. My bag is a $3800 bag so I need to be vigilant.


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzie said:


> Has anyone ever had this message from paypal?
> 
> 
> Xxxxxx  just sent you money with PayPal. To help protect you, we're reviewing this payment.
> 
> The Payment Review may take up to 24 hours. When we've completed the review, we'll either complete or cancel the payment. Once the payment review is complete you may proceed to process the order.
> 
> We recommend that you wait until confirmation that the payment review has completed, before proceeding to ship the item or provide the service. Please note however, that the payment may still be subject to a subsequent reversal, chargeback, or claim. More information can be found in our User Agreement. We'll send you an email when we complete the review or you can check the Transaction History tab of your PayPal account.





Suzie said:


> Then 25 minutes later I received this message.
> 
> 
> We have completed our payment review of the transaction below. You may proceed to process the order. Please note however that the payment may still be subject to a subsequent reversal, chargeback or claim. More information can be found in our "Receiving Payments" section, located in our User Agreement. To know if your item may be protected, check the 'Seller Protection Policy' located in our User Agreement.





Suzie said:


> Thank you for replying, I will give paypal a call tonight to see if I should ship, the payment is in my paypal account.



It's very possible that you could be the victim of a scam but it's also possible that the buyer is legitimate.

Sometimes a transaction raises a red flag with PP and they do an investigation before releasing funds. I've had it happen and once they give me the green light, the details show seller protection and even in the event of a chargeback for unauthorized use, I would be protected.

Look at the details page of your payment. If the upper right shows "eligible," you'll be fine. Even in the event of a chargeback, as long as you shipped to the address shown and have delivery tracking and s.c., you'll have seller protection.

(Note that 100% feedback doesn't mean anything because buyers can only have positive feedback.)


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> It's very possible that you could be the victim of a scam but it's also possible that the buyer is legitimate.
> 
> Sometimes a transaction raises a red flag with PP and they do an investigation before releasing funds. I've had it happen and once they give me the green light, the details show seller protection and even in the event of a chargeback for unauthorized use, I would be protected.
> 
> Look at the details page of your payment. If the upper right shows "eligible," you'll be fine. Even in the event of a chargeback, as long as you shipped to the address shown and have delivery tracking and s.c., you'll have seller protection.
> 
> (Note that 100% feedback doesn't mean anything because buyers can only have positive feedback.)



Agreed. I've had buyers undergo payment reviews on multiple occasions and Bonanza buyers seem to have this happen more often than eBay. In every case they were cleared after 24 hours and the transactions proceeded normally after that. I wouldn't assume that just because there's a payment review in place that there's anything wrong with the buyer.


----------



## Suzie

BeenBurned said:


> It's very possible that you could be the victim of a scam but it's also possible that the buyer is legitimate.
> 
> Sometimes a transaction raises a red flag with PP and they do an investigation before releasing funds. I've had it happen and once they give me the green light, the details show seller protection and even in the event of a chargeback for unauthorized use, I would be protected.
> 
> Look at the details page of your payment. If the upper right shows "eligible," you'll be fine. Even in the event of a chargeback, as long as you shipped to the address shown and have delivery tracking and s.c., you'll have seller protection.
> 
> (Note that 100% feedback doesn't mean anything because buyers can only have positive feedback.)


Thank you. I called paypal this morning and they said that because it was for a large amount of money they wanted to verify that it was the credit card attached to the buyer and they said that once they verified that it was it was okay for me to ship to them. So I hope that I don't have a problem, I shipped to the address stated with a signature confirmation.


----------



## Suzie

Straight-Laced said:


> Sorry to keep responding to you out of sequence but my fraudulent buyer is in CA as well.



Sorry, mine was in LA and I assumed that was California but it is is Louisiana.


----------



## MAGJES

Was looking at an item and messaged the seller for more pics.  They sent me their email address and asked that I messaged them there so they could download tons of pics for me to view so I did.  I have traded emails with them, asking questions, etc.....

Now I find that the item is not in the US but their listing states that they are in NY,

How does this affect me (if I buy - but seriously doubt I will now) if for some reason it is snad and needs to be returned when the seller's account is listed as the US.  Isn't this against ebay policy?

(Also the reason for the item being overseas at this time sounded a little shady.)


----------



## Glamnatic

I recently sold a bag on eBay, turns out the buyer can't pay as her card was cloned and she had to block it. Can I use the second chance offer in consideration to this or I have to ask her to cancel the transaction and then use that option? She says that she understands if I can't wait for her until she gets her card back (in a week more) what should I do ?


----------



## Nikki_

nm


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:


> Was looking at an item and messaged the seller for more pics.  They sent me their email address and asked that I messaged them there so they could download tons of pics for me to view so I did.  I have traded emails with them, asking questions, etc.....
> 
> Now I find that the item is not in the US but their listing states that they are in NY,
> 
> How does this affect me (if I buy - but seriously doubt I will now) if for some reason it is snad and needs to be returned when the seller's account is listed as the US.  Isn't this against ebay policy?
> 
> (Also the reason for the item being overseas at this time sounded a little shady.)



I would pass. That does seem shady. 

While the listing might say NY (and that is against policy) if the seller's PP shipping address is elsewhere you would probably have to return it to that address in whatever country.


----------



## uadjit

Glamnatic said:


> I recently sold a bag on eBay, turns out the buyer can't pay as her card was cloned and she had to block it. Can I use the second chance offer in consideration to this or I have to ask her to cancel the transaction and then use that option? She says that she understands if I can't wait for her until she gets her card back (in a week more) what should I do ?



Second Chance Offer is used to sell an auctioned item to the second-highest bidder. It can't be used to re-sell the same item to the same person. You could send a PayPal invoice and mark the transaction "paid" in My eBay once it has gone through. Or you could cancel the transaction and have her repurchase.


----------



## Glamnatic

uadjit said:


> Second Chance Offer is used to sell an auctioned item to the second-highest bidder. It can't be used to re-sell the same item to the same person. You could send a PayPal invoice and mark the transaction "paid" in My eBay once it has gone through. Or you could cancel the transaction and have her repurchase.




I didn't explain myself correctly I want to use the second chance not with the buyer but with the second highest bidder as the original buyer is not able to pay. For that I have to cancel the first transaction? Thanks !


----------



## uadjit

Glamnatic said:


> I didn't explain myself correctly I want to use the second chance not with the buyer but with the second highest bidder as the original buyer is not able to pay. For that I have to cancel the first transaction? Thanks !



If the winning bidder hasn't paid (it sounds like she hasn't) then you should be able to just send a SCO to the second-highest bidder.

Do NOT do this if you're not 100% sure the first bidder isn't going to pay (with a different card or whatever). Also, keep in mind that the second chance offer is the offer of the second-highest bidder's highest bid, not the final sale price.


----------



## Glamnatic

uadjit said:


> If the winning bidder hasn't paid (it sounds like she hasn't) then you should be able to just send a SCO to the second-highest bidder.
> 
> Do NOT do this if you're not 100% sure the first bidder isn't going to pay (with a different card or whatever). Also, keep in mind that the second chance offer is the offer of the second-highest bidder's highest bid, not the final sale price.



Thanks, i offered the SCO and the second higest bider paid, what should i do with the first transaction? open an unpaid case, ask the seller to cancel? Or it doesnt matter and ebay will not charge me for both?


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> Thanks, i offered the SCO and the second higest bider paid, what should i do with the first transaction? open an unpaid case, ask the seller to cancel? Or it doesnt matter and ebay will not charge me for both?


You have 2 options. You can send a mutual request to the first buyer but if she doesn't agree to it, you'll be stuck paying the FVF. Or you can file an unpaid item dispute and if she doesn't pay within 4 days, you can close it and you'll get the FVF credit. But if she pays, you'll have an unhappy buyer because you'll have already sent it to the SCO winner.


----------



## whateve

I'm having trouble adding items to my watch list. It says "watchlist is full" when I only have around 150 items on it, and if I delete one it still doesn't open up. The first time I got the message, I deleted around 10 items and it let me add only one.


----------



## LatinaChica

Didn't know they had a limit for the watch list but 150 is a lot!  I have about 15.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## whateve

LatinaChica said:


> Didn't know they had a limit for the watch list but 150 is a lot!  I have about 15.


It's supposed to be 200.


----------



## whateve

I won an auction at a ridiculously low price but the shipping price was inflated in my opinion. The seller charged me $13.50 and shipped it in an envelope with a flat rate envelope label, which only costs $5.75. On the one hand, the total price I paid was a good deal but on the other hand, the seller was dishonest in my opinion by not spending what she charged for shipping, and dishonest in paying for flat rate shipping but not using the flat rate package. I was kind of surprised she shipped it at all - she has a negative for refusing to ship another item when the auction ended low. Would you ding her shipping stars?


----------



## threadbender

whateve said:


> I won an auction at a ridiculously low price but the shipping price was inflated in my opinion. The seller charged me $13.50 and shipped it in an envelope with a flat rate envelope label, which only costs $5.75. On the one hand, the total price I paid was a good deal but on the other hand, the seller was dishonest in my opinion by not spending what she charged for shipping, and dishonest in paying for flat rate shipping but not using the flat rate package. I was kind of surprised she shipped it at all - she has a negative for refusing to ship another item when the auction ended low. Would you ding her shipping stars?


A lot of folks disagree with me, but I could not care less how much the seller pays for shipping, as long as I receive it in as described condition. When I buy, I consider the whole cost prior to purchase. I would never ding a seller for a cost I knew and agreed to.


----------



## love4mom

carlpsmom said:


> a lot of folks disagree with me, but i could not care less how much the seller pays for shipping, as long as i receive it in as described condition. When i buy, i consider the whole cost prior to purchase. I would never ding a seller for a cost i knew and agreed to.



+1


----------



## kcarmona

love4mom said:


> +1




+2


----------



## misskris03

carlpsmom said:


> A lot of folks disagree with me, but I could not care less how much the seller pays for shipping, as long as I receive it in as described condition. When I buy, I consider the whole cost prior to purchase. I would never ding a seller for a cost I knew and agreed to.



This. If you knew the shipping price and agreed to it, then it seems unfair to punish the person after the fact. Especially since you believe you got a good deal overall.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It's supposed to be 200.


I remember only being allowed 100.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I won an auction at a ridiculously low price but the shipping price was inflated in my opinion. The seller charged me $13.50 and shipped it in an envelope with a flat rate envelope label, which only costs $5.75. On the one hand, the total price I paid was a good deal but on the other hand, the seller was dishonest in my opinion by not spending what she charged for shipping, and dishonest in paying for flat rate shipping but not using the flat rate package. I was kind of surprised she shipped it at all - she has a negative for refusing to ship another item when the auction ended low. Would you ding her shipping stars?


I'm in agreement with the others. Presumably, you knew the size of the item would probably would have expected that the price was high based on what you knew it would cost. As long as she shipped by the method (or faster) than the listing called for (priority mail), you got what you paid for.


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> A lot of folks disagree with me, but I could not care less how much the seller pays for shipping, as long as I receive it in as described condition. When I buy, I consider the whole cost prior to purchase. I would never ding a seller for a cost I knew and agreed to.





love4mom said:


> +1





kcarmona said:


> +2





misskris03 said:


> This. If you knew the shipping price and agreed to it, then it seems unfair to punish the person after the fact. Especially since you believe you got a good deal overall.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm in agreement with the others. Presumably, you knew the size of the item would probably would have expected that the price was high based on what you knew it would cost. As long as she shipped by the method (or faster) than the listing called for (priority mail), you got what you paid for.


Thanks for your opinions. I feel that for the price I paid for shipping, it should have been put in a box rather than crammed into an envelope.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks for your opinions. I feel that for the price I paid for shipping, it should have been put in a box rather than crammed into an envelope.


Keep in mind that we don't know what you bought. If it's a bag any thicker and with more structure than I swingpack, I can't disagree with you about expectations.


----------



## Parisiangirl

carlpsmom said:


> A lot of folks disagree with me, but I could not care less how much the seller pays for shipping, as long as I receive it in as described condition. When I buy, I consider the whole cost prior to purchase. I would never ding a seller for a cost I knew and agreed to.


I dinged a seller for shipping for exactly that reason.  As a seller I understand that there are costs to for shipping supplies, etc., but not $6 (or>) worth for a flat rate envelope.  I wouldn't have dinged her had the item cost over $50, and I had thought she may have used the extra $ to purchase insurance.  However, I knew that wasn't the case here.

I had a buyer ding me for charging her $12.35 for a medium flat rate box (and it was clearly stated in the listing) because my shipping costs were too high when I mailed it in a medium flat rate box.  She didn't get that I wasn't making any money off of the shipping--it's the only box I could find that would fit the bag and she agreed to it prior to buying the item. 

I would also consider how many packing supplies were used because those due add up (tape, bubble wrap, etc.).


----------



## Parisiangirl

Can anyone tell me what it means when an eBay seller has been banned from TPF?  I just won an auction for an LV bag from a seller on eBay seller that is a consignment shop and has no negative feedback.  They claim everything is authentic.  I tried to get the bag authenticated on the LV forum and every time I typed in the seller's name, a bunch of star signs came up instead.

I was then told by the authenticator that she couldn't authenticate the bag because the seller's been banned from the forum.  I'm really concerned now.  Does this mean this seller is known to sell counterfeits or did they get kicked off for another reason?  Where can I get the bag authenticated?

I tried googling them on the internet but all I saw was bad reviews for them by consignors on yelp, nothing from buyers.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Parisiangirl

uadjit said:


> I would pass. That does seem shady.
> 
> While the listing might say NY (and that is against policy) if the seller's PP shipping address is elsewhere you would probably have to return it to that address in whatever country.


I have heard about that--my best friend said he sold something and shipped it to an address in CA but the buyer was in China.  They somehow have addresses in the US so that they can buy and sell on eBay.  

I would stay away from it.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> I have heard about that--my best friend said he sold something and shipped it to an address in CA but the buyer was in China.  They somehow have addresses in the US so that they can buy and sell on eBay.
> 
> I would stay away from it.


I have sold several things to buyers from China that have US addresses. In one case the buyer told me she was here on an extended vacation. In all the other cases, it was probably a shipping service or a friend. A lot of foreign buyers will buy several items and have them shipped to a local address. Then someone at the local address puts all the purchases together into a box and ships it to them. It saves them money in shipping costs.

I've never had a problem with any of these buyers. I think it is safer than shipping to them in Asia. If they were to file and win a SNAD, I wouldn't have to refund the shipping to their country, which might be hefty.


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> I have sold several things to buyers from China that have US addresses. In one case the buyer told me she was here on an extended vacation. In all the other cases, it was probably a shipping service or a friend. A lot of foreign buyers will buy several items and have them shipped to a local address. Then someone at the local address puts all the purchases together into a box and ships it to them. It saves them money in shipping costs.
> 
> I've never had a problem with any of these buyers. I think it is safer than shipping to them in Asia. If they were to file and win a SNAD, I wouldn't have to refund the shipping to their country, which might be hefty.


Very true (about refunding shipping to another country).  I won't even ship overseas because I've had too many problems with sending stuff with insurance that belonged to my parents or grandparents from Europe.  If and when the item were lost or damaged, I have never been able to get reimbursed.  I just got the run around for more than 6 months that the USPS had to reimburse me (which it wasn't their responsibility because I didn't purchase the postage or insurance from them).  When the USPS finally told me after 6 months that it wasn't responsibility, than the foreign post office told me that it was too late to file a claim because more than 6 months had passed.   PayPal will not only make you reimburse the buyer for the shipping but also the item if it gets lost or damaged in transit.  

It's a shame because I know I block out a huge market by only shipping domestically but many of the items I have even eBay's GPS won't handle (antique figurines, etc.).  There must be a reason why they won't do it because eBay will make money whenever they have the opportunity.


----------



## megt10

Parisiangirl said:


> I dinged a seller for shipping for exactly that reason.  As a seller I understand that there are costs to for shipping supplies, etc., but not $6 (or>) worth for a flat rate envelope.  I wouldn't have dinged her had the item cost over $50, and I had thought she may have used the extra $ to purchase insurance.  However, I knew that wasn't the case here.
> 
> I had a buyer ding me for charging her $12.35 for a medium flat rate box (and it was clearly stated in the listing) because my shipping costs were too high when I mailed it in a medium flat rate box.  She didn't get that I wasn't making any money off of the shipping--it's the only box I could find that would fit the bag and she agreed to it prior to buying the item.
> 
> I would also consider how many packing supplies were used because those due add up (tape, bubble wrap, etc.).



Flat rate envelopes are 5.75 and you paid 6.00 and you dinged her? Did I miss something? As a new seller I finally started charging shipping but always charge the exact amount or slightly less than the actual cost. I also print on the label the actual cost so that the buyer can see I am not making money on shipping. Even still I know I get dinged. If I only had a few things to sell I would spring for shipping but with over 100 things sold and 100 things listed I just can't absorb the added cost.


----------



## megt10

Parisiangirl said:


> I have heard about that--my best friend said he sold something and shipped it to an address in CA but the buyer was in China.  They somehow have addresses in the US so that they can buy and sell on eBay.
> 
> I would stay away from it.



I have a few very good repeat buyers who are in Singapore and use a service based in Oregon to ship to them. I have never had any problems. I don't offer international shipping but don't mind sending to these addresses. They do buy several things at a time as well which is convenient for all involved. The downside is it takes awhile before they get their items and leave feedback.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> I have a few very good repeat buyers who are in Singapore and use a service based in Oregon to ship to them. I have never had any problems. I don't offer international shipping but don't mind sending to these addresses. They do buy several things at a time as well which is convenient for all involved. The downside is it takes awhile before they get their items and leave feedback.


I know these buyers aren't going to take advantage of my return policy and that makes me breathe easier, so it doesn't bother me that it takes awhile to receive feedback.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I know these buyers aren't going to take advantage of my return policy and that makes me breathe easier, so it doesn't bother me that it takes awhile to receive feedback.



Exactly! What a pain it would be for them, much more so than for us. Writing the one girl who bought so many things from me but didn't leave feedback and then bought more stuff I asked why no feedback if she obviously was pleased with the items she bought and she told me that she was using the service she was in Singapore and often waited until she had a really large amount of stuff to ship and had just received her first order and that was like a month later.


----------



## luv2run41

Has anyone had to defend an accusation of "fake" on bonanza, ebay etc.. .  I have been able to take some breaths and calm down to think straight.  
Here is the story.  I had an item on ebay and autolink to bonanza. Someone purchased my item and had an authentication done prior to purchase.  There was one final pic requested which I provided a few immediately, to the buyer.  I had over 20 pics in my listing and the item was new and 100% authentic.  I get one message stating the closure wasn't working then another the next day saying they went to LV and was told the bag was fake.  I asked for the name of the store they visited and who they spoke with.  (I haven't heard back) As LV stores will not authenticate the bag.  Also, since the bag was new and 2014, not even a year old, if there was a problem with the magnet they would repair it for free.  I also offered to pay for an additional authentication on the bag.  I am so upset.  If the buyer had just said she didn't like it or anything of that nature I would have accepted a return. Since she is claiming the bag is fake I can't now as it could be a switch and now I fear I would receive a fake bag.  Any further advice?  I will update when and if I hear back.

I guess this is the risk you take.  I just try to post every pic clear and concise, I usually have 24 plus pics and detail everything. HELP  It will be ok.


----------



## Shan2

Can't find my way around on eBay, have not sold a thing in 2 years... Someone just bought a ticket from me and I wanted to include a one-page print out  that has item number, price, address etc to accompany the item. Where do I find that?


----------



## whateve

Shan2 said:


> Can't find my way around on eBay, have not sold a thing in 2 years... Someone just bought a ticket from me and I wanted to include a one-page print out  that has item number, price, address etc to accompany the item. Where do I find that?


When you print your address label, on the side of the page is a link to print a packing slip.


----------



## Shan2

whateve said:


> When you print your address label, on the side of the page is a link to print a packing slip.



Oh found it! Thank you Whateve!


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> Was looking at an item and messaged the seller for more pics.  They sent me their email address and asked that I messaged them there so they could download tons of pics for me to view so I did.  I have traded emails with them, asking questions, etc.....
> 
> Now I find that the item is not in the US but their listing states that they are in NY,
> 
> How does this affect me (if I buy - but seriously doubt I will now) if for some reason it is snad and needs to be returned when the seller's account is listed as the US.  Isn't this against ebay policy?
> 
> (Also the reason for the item being overseas at this time sounded a little shady.)





uadjit said:


> I would pass. That does seem shady.
> 
> While the listing might say NY (and that is against policy) if the seller's PP shipping address is elsewhere you would probably have to return it to that address in whatever country.




Thank you.  .....so a seller's address for returns is not linked to the listing address  - the one on ebay??   This is very misleading. 


To everyone else that replied.....


whateve said:


> I have sold several things to buyers from China that have US addresses. In one case the buyer told me she was here on an extended vacation. In all the other cases, it was probably a shipping service or a friend. A lot of foreign buyers will buy several items and have them shipped to a local address. Then someone at the local address puts all the purchases together into a box and ships it to them. It saves them money in shipping costs.
> 
> I've never had a problem with any of these buyers. I think it is safer than shipping to them in Asia. If they were to file and win a SNAD, I wouldn't have to refund the shipping to their country, which might be hefty.





megt10 said:


> I have a few very good repeat buyers who are in Singapore and use a service based in Oregon to ship to them. I have never had any problems. I don't offer international shipping but don't mind sending to these addresses. They do buy several things at a time as well which is convenient for all involved. The downside is it takes awhile before they get their items and leave feedback.




I understand about buyers living overseas and having items shipped to them via a shipping company but my question was different.  I am *the buyer* and *the seller* has an address in the US ( I do not buy from overseas) and searched only US listings. I have found out that the seller is actually overseas (and the item is as well) althought the listing states that both the item and the seller is in NYC.  My question is WHERE do I send the item if it is snad?    ...and is this against ebay policy to mislead a buyer.  If I had not asked the seller questions and had checked out using BIN then I would have unknowingly purchased an item that would be shipped from overseas.....not NYC.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had to defend an accusation of "fake" on bonanza, ebay etc.. .  I have been able to take some breaths and calm down to think straight.
> Here is the story.  I had an item on ebay and autolink to bonanza. Someone purchased my item and had an authentication done prior to purchase.  There was one final pic requested which I provided a few immediately, to the buyer.  I had over 20 pics in my listing and the item was new and 100% authentic.  I get one message stating the closure wasn't working then another the next day saying they went to LV and was told the bag was fake.  I asked for the name of the store they visited and who they spoke with.  (I haven't heard back) As LV stores will not authenticate the bag.  Also, since the bag was new and 2014, not even a year old, if there was a problem with the magnet they would repair it for free.  I also offered to pay for an additional authentication on the bag.  I am so upset.  If the buyer had just said she didn't like it or anything of that nature I would have accepted a return. Since she is claiming the bag is fake I can't now as it could be a switch and now I fear I would receive a fake bag.  Any further advice?  I will update when and if I hear back.
> 
> I guess this is the risk you take.  I just try to post every pic clear and concise, I usually have 24 plus pics and detail everything. HELP  It will be ok.


 

Hello! - You need to be very careful here, as you have had items Authenticated on the ATLV Thread. And as you are aware we Do Not Authenticate for Resellers. I can see you have LV items listed, althou there's nothing wrong with that, it still comes down to you are Re-selling items. Whether they are items you have had Authenticated on the ATLV Thread, or Brand New never used LV items I'm not sure, I would have to double check.

With regards to your Concerns, May I suggest you post it in the eBay Sub-forum? I am sure there will be some-one that can help you. If not simply start your own Thread in the eBay Forum, I have attached the Link, so Good Luck.

Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Thank you.  .....so a seller's address for returns is not linked to the listing address  - the one on ebay??   This is very misleading.
> 
> 
> To everyone else that replied.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about buyers living overseas and having items shipped to them via a shipping company but my question was different.  I am *the buyer* and *the seller* has an address in the US ( I do not buy from overseas) and searched only US listings. I have found out that the seller is actually overseas (and the item is as well) althought the listing states that both the item and the seller is in NYC.  My question is WHERE do I send the item if it is snad?    ...and is this against ebay policy to mislead a buyer.  If I had not asked the seller questions and had checked out using BIN then I would have unknowingly purchased an item that would be shipped from overseas.....not NYC.


If the listing states that the item is in NYC, that is the place you would return the item to. It is not your responsibility to return it to another country. The seller is at fault and probably can have their account closed for misrepresentation. 

How did you learn that the item and the seller wasn't in the US?


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> If the listing states that the item is in NYC, that is the place you would return the item to. It is not your responsibility to return it to another country. The seller is at fault and probably can have their account closed for misrepresentation.
> 
> How did you learn that the item and the seller wasn't in the US?



I asked a few questions about shipping and they mentioned the safest method for them was xxxxx since the bag had to be mailed from London.  I asked them why the listing stated the bag was in NYC and their reply was ....copy/paste   " i listed it in nyc since my friend was going to fly to nyc and I planned to give it to him."

It was then I knew this wasn't meant to be.....too sketchy for me.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I asked a few questions about shipping and they mentioned the safest method for them was xxxxx since the bag had to be mailed from London.  I asked them why the listing stated the bag was in NYC and their reply was ....copy/paste   " i listed it in nyc since my friend was going to fly to nyc and I planned to give it to him."
> 
> It was then I knew this wasn't meant to be.....too sketchy for me.


Extremely sketchy. I remember once talking to ebay about the item location because someone in another city asked me to list something for them. They told me that I had to have physical possession of the item at my location in order to sell it. It's not the same thing, but if the seller is physically in London, she can't be selling something that is in NYC, which is probably why she pretended to be in the US. She's in violation of ebay policy by lying in her listing. Does she have other listings with the same location listed? Did you look at her feedback page? What location does that say?


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had to defend an accusation of "fake" on bonanza, ebay etc.. .  I have been able to take some breaths and calm down to think straight.
> Here is the story.  I had an item on ebay and autolink to bonanza. Someone purchased my item and had an authentication done prior to purchase.  There was one final pic requested which I provided a few immediately, to the buyer.  I had over 20 pics in my listing and the item was new and 100% authentic.  I get one message stating the closure wasn't working then another the next day saying they went to LV and was told the bag was fake.  I asked for the name of the store they visited and who they spoke with.  (I haven't heard back) As LV stores will not authenticate the bag.  Also, since the bag was new and 2014, not even a year old, if there was a problem with the magnet they would repair it for free.  I also offered to pay for an additional authentication on the bag.  I am so upset.  If the buyer had just said she didn't like it or anything of that nature I would have accepted a return. Since she is claiming the bag is fake I can't now as it could be a switch and now I fear I would receive a fake bag.  Any further advice?  I will update when and if I hear back.
> 
> I guess this is the risk you take.  I just try to post every pic clear and concise, I usually have 24 plus pics and detail everything. HELP  It will be ok.


I'm sorry this happened to you. Once I sold a vintage Coach that was a rare style. The buyer claimed it was fake because it wasn't like other Coachs she had. I sent her a copy of the original Coach ad to prove it was a Coach design. I was very offended. I'm sort of an expert in Coach and never would sell a fake. She backed down immediately on her counterfeit claim but then wanted me to take it back because she didn't like it. If she had just said that first, I would have understood.

I understand your fear that you might not get the same bag back. I would stand my ground. If your listing didn't offer returns, I don't think you should be obligated. You should probably get an authentication yourself that you can use to prove your case in the event that she opens a dispute. The fact that she hasn't gotten back to you with the location of the store implies she might not be honest. Maybe you calling her bluff has made her back off. Good luck.


----------



## luv2run41

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello! - You need to be very careful here, as you have had items Authenticated on the ATLV Thread. And as you are aware we Do Not Authenticate for Resellers. I can see you have LV items listed, althou there's nothing wrong with that, it still comes down to you are Re-selling items. Whether they are items you have had Authenticated on the ATLV Thread, or Brand New never used LV items I'm not sure, I would have to double check.
> 
> With regards to your Concerns, May I suggest you post it in the eBay Sub-forum? I am sure there will be some-one that can help you. If not simply start your own Thread in the eBay Forum, I have attached the Link, so Good Luck.
> 
> Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/



I feel silly asking but does "reseller" mean any bag you have authenticated that you purchase with the intent to keep it but if in a few months you decide you don't like it or in the case of one of my current listings I puchased the bag as the seller said the bag was mm size and it turned out to be a pm so rather than returning the bag I decided to sell it?  I do not purchase with a plan to resell a bag but I have purchased a few (I have had authenticated) all for myself but then for whatever reason I don't like them and end up selling them.  I do not buy with the intent to sell so am I ok?  I really appreciate your help and advice  Thank you for taking the time, it means alot.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had to defend an accusation of "fake" on bonanza, ebay etc.. .  I have been able to take some breaths and calm down to think straight.
> Here is the story.  I had an item on ebay and autolink to bonanza. Someone purchased my item and had an authentication done prior to purchase.  There was one final pic requested which I provided a few immediately, to the buyer.  I had over 20 pics in my listing and the item was new and 100% authentic.  I get one message stating the closure wasn't working then another the next day saying they went to LV and was told the bag was fake.  I asked for the name of the store they visited and who they spoke with.  (I haven't heard back) As LV stores will not authenticate the bag.  Also, since the bag was new and 2014, not even a year old, if there was a problem with the magnet they would repair it for free.  I also offered to pay for an additional authentication on the bag.  I am so upset.  If the buyer had just said she didn't like it or anything of that nature I would have accepted a return. Since she is claiming the bag is fake I can't now as it could be a switch and now I fear I would receive a fake bag.  Any further advice?  I will update when and if I hear back.
> 
> I guess this is the risk you take.  I just try to post every pic clear and concise, I usually have 24 plus pics and detail everything. HELP  It will be ok.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello! - You need to be very careful here, as you have had items Authenticated on the ATLV Thread. And as you are aware we Do Not Authenticate for Resellers. I can see you have LV items listed, althou there's nothing wrong with that, it still comes down to you are Re-selling items. Whether they are items you have had Authenticated on the ATLV Thread, or Brand New never used LV items I'm not sure, I would have to double check.
> 
> With regards to your Concerns, May I suggest you post it in the eBay Sub-forum? I am sure there will be some-one that can help you. If not simply start your own Thread in the eBay Forum, I have attached the Link, so Good Luck.
> 
> Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/





luv2run41 said:


> I feel silly asking but does "reseller" mean any bag you have authenticated that you purchase with the intent to keep it but if in a few months you decide you don't like it or in the case of one of my current listings I puchased the bag as the seller said the bag was mm size and it turned out to be a pm so rather than returning the bag I decided to sell it?  I do not purchase with a plan to resell a bag but I have purchased a few (I have had authenticated) all for myself but then for whatever reason I don't like them and end up selling them.  I do not buy with the intent to sell so am I ok?  I really appreciate your help and advice  Thank you for taking the time, it means alot.



Although the question was directed toward lovlouisvuitton, I'd like to comment on your post. 

As volunteers, each authenticator/"authentication this" subforum has its own policy. Some authenticators don't mind helping sellers (as long as they aren't linking to their own listings and/or promoting their items. My own view is that in helping a seller who wants to be sure she only lists authentic, I'm also preventing a buyer from buying a fake because presumably, that seller won't list the item. 

Some authenticators also don't mind authenticating completed listings, private sales or Facebook listings. Others feel differently and as such, they reserve the right to decline to authenticate certain listings, certain sellers or even to ignore requests. 

In the case of your listing, you weren't asking about your own listing but were simply responding to a potential buyer who had requested authentication but the listing needed more pictures. Apparently, you added the requested images and simply posted that. Personally, I don't consider that to be self-promotion nor indication of a reseller. 

But again, each authenticator has the right to pick and choose how she (or he) chooses to approach the service she provides -- free of charge and on her own time.

Many of us buy items thinking we would love them and once received or put to use, they don't serve the purpose as expected. My definition of "reseller" wouldn't fit that type of seller. I consider a reseller to be someone who finds deals, buys low and flips for a profit. There's absolutely nothing illegal or immoral about it, IMO, but that's my own definition of what I consider to be a reseller.


----------



## whateve

Shan2 said:


> Oh found it! Thank you Whateve!


You're welcome!


----------



## soleilbrun

luv2run41 said:


> Has anyone had to defend an accusation of "fake" on bonanza, ebay etc.. . I have been able to take some breaths and calm down to think straight.
> Here is the story. I had an item on ebay and autolink to bonanza. Someone purchased my item and had an authentication done prior to purchase. There was one final pic requested which I provided a few immediately, to the buyer. I had over 20 pics in my listing and the item was new and 100% authentic. I get one message stating the closure wasn't working then another the next day saying they went to LV and was told the bag was fake. I asked for the name of the store they visited and who they spoke with. (I haven't heard back) As LV stores will not authenticate the bag. Also, since the bag was new and 2014, not even a year old, if there was a problem with the magnet they would repair it for free. I also offered to pay for an additional authentication on the bag. I am so upset. If the buyer had just said she didn't like it or anything of that nature I would have accepted a return. Since she is claiming the bag is fake I can't now as it could be a switch and now I fear I would receive a fake bag. Any further advice? I will update when and if I hear back.
> 
> I guess this is the risk you take. I just try to post every pic clear and concise, I usually have 24 plus pics and detail everything. HELP It will be ok.


 Normally if the buyer claims fake, they need to provide adequate proof the item is fake. The LV store is not going to provide the necessary paperwork or do it at all. Do you have pics of the serial number in the listing or on hand? This way you know the bag returned is yours. I would use an authentication service like authenticate4u and send the link of your auction. With the 20 photos you provided they should be able to authenticate. Get an ebay evaluation and then include the results in the dispute. 
I suppose the buyer has regrets and swcreaming fake was her first option without realizing they must prove it. Be proactive in getting it authenticated yourself.
Likewise, another site you can use to sell LV, HL, CL among others, is lollipuff.com. They authenticate for you before listing the items. I have not heard of any problems so far. The buyers and sellers are honest. This is a viable option to ebay as it has become a very hostile/inhabitable environment.


----------



## bloomjapan

Givenchy Antigona Tote - Medium in Smooth Black Calfskin
Can someone please authenticate-this serial 3C1103


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

luv2run41 said:


> I feel silly asking but does "reseller" mean any bag you have authenticated that you purchase with the intent to keep it but if in a few months you decide you don't like it or in the case of one of my current listings I puchased the bag as the seller said the bag was mm size and it turned out to be a pm so rather than returning the bag I decided to sell it?  I do not purchase with a plan to resell a bag but I have purchased a few (I have had authenticated) all for myself but then for whatever reason I don't like them and end up selling them.  I do not buy with the intent to sell so am I ok?  I really appreciate your help and advice  Thank you for taking the time, it means alot.


 

Hello! - I tried to help you, but in this case I had to wait for the Original OP to re-post the request. As you were the Seller my hands were tied, Sorry. Different Authentication Threads have different rules, in the ATLV Thread it's clear we do No Authenticate Sellers own items. As for re-selling, while there is nothing wrong with that, I have seen other Members Banned from the ATLV Thread due to re-selling their items they had Authenticated on the ATLV Thread.(More then 5 items in a 12 Month period) While only reselling a few items should be fine, I suggest you double check just in case (Who to Contact is on Page 1). As from now every-one is aware you are a Seller. I hope everything turns out fine for you. Sorry I coudn't do more to help you.


----------



## luv2run41

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello! - I tried to help you, but in this case I had to wait for the Original OP to re-post the request. As you were the Seller my hands were tied, Sorry. Different Authentication Threads have different rules, in the ATLV Thread it's clear we do No Authenticate Sellers own items. As for re-selling, while there is nothing wrong with that, I have seen other Members Banned from the ATLV Thread due to re-selling their items they had Authenticated on the ATLV Thread.(More then 5 items in a 12 Month period) While only reselling a few items should be fine, I suggest you double check just in case (Who to Contact is on Page 1). As from now every-one is aware you are a Seller. I hope everything turns out fine for you. Sorry I coudn't do more to help you.


I understand.  I looked at my current listings and none of them were authenticated on TPF.  (The one this started with was not either)  I use professional services because I usually include the email letter.   I have had my collection authenticated on the thread which I still have 9 pieces .  I will double check my sold but I didn't see 5 in a 12 month period.  The items listed now (I didn't have any of them authenticated on TPF) I will double check this evening.  I hope I am not banned from authentications going forward because sadly I think many of us loyal TPF members would end up in this situation and do not buy bags with intent to sell them.  I don't have a store near by so I can't try one on.  If I buy something I don't like it I don't return the item I sell it as it isn't fair to the seller.  Many of us probably fall in that category and I have to then sell them. My collection is fairly complete (if that can ever happen) at this point so likely I won't need authentications going forward.  I certainly did not mean to create any issues and was very upset about the whole situation.  I really didn't feel I was a "reseller'  but maybe we all need a little clarification I think it would be extremely helpful.  I really love TPF and enjoy many of the threads and a very small percentage of my posts are authentications .  Thank you for explaining  I again did not mean to cause any problems and am truly sorry.


----------



## luv2run41

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello! - I tried to help you, but in this case I had to wait for the Original OP to re-post the request. As you were the Seller my hands were tied, Sorry. Different Authentication Threads have different rules, in the ATLV Thread it's clear we do No Authenticate Sellers own items. As for re-selling, while there is nothing wrong with that, I have seen other Members Banned from the ATLV Thread due to re-selling their items they had Authenticated on the ATLV Thread.(More then 5 items in a 12 Month period) While only reselling a few items should be fine, I suggest you double check just in case (Who to Contact is on Page 1). As from now every-one is aware you are a Seller. I hope everything turns out fine for you. Sorry I coudn't do more to help you.



Again, I am sorry, I did not feel I was requesting an auth on my own item I only bumped the request and noted I added a pic.  I realize a grey area but I would not request an authentication for my own item ever.  The member had before I even knew she was a member.  I honestly did not feel I was posting a request for my own listing. It is all in the past now.  It won't happen again.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

luv2run41 said:


> I understand.  I looked at my current listings and none of them were authenticated on TPF.  (The one this started with was not either)  I use professional services because I usually include the email letter.   I have had my collection authenticated on the thread which I still have 9 pieces .  I will double check my sold but I didn't see 5 in a 12 month period.  The items listed now (I didn't have any of them authenticated on TPF) I will double check this evening.  I hope I am not banned from authentications going forward because sadly I think many of us loyal TPF members would end up in this situation and do not buy bags with intent to sell them.  I don't have a store near by so I can't try one on.  If I buy something I don't like it I don't return the item I sell it as it isn't fair to the seller.  Many of us probably fall in that category and I have to then sell them. My collection is fairly complete (if that can ever happen) at this point so likely I won't need authentications going forward.  I certainly did not mean to create any issues and was very upset about the whole situation.  I really didn't feel I was a "reseller'  but maybe we all need a little clarification I think it would be extremely helpful.  I really love TPF and enjoy many of the threads and a very small percentage of my posts are authentications .  Thank you for explaining  I again did not mean to cause any problems and am truly sorry.


 


luv2run41 said:


> Again, I am sorry, I did not feel I was requesting an auth on my own item I only bumped the request and noted I added a pic.  I realize a grey area but I would not request an authentication for my own item ever.  The member had before I even knew she was a member.  I honestly did not feel I was posting a request for my own listing. It is all in the past now.  It won't happen again.


 

No worries! - It should be fine Ok. Just please double check with who to contact on Page 1. As for the apology you didn't do anything wrong! You were just not that Familiar with the ATLV Rules, as it is a very grey area, So All Good. I hope you don't have anymore Drama with the buyer, if it was an eBay purchase I would block them. Good Luck.


----------



## BeenBurned

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello! - I tried to help you, but in this case I had to wait for the Original OP to re-post the request. As you were the Seller my hands were tied, Sorry. Different Authentication Threads have different rules, in the ATLV Thread it's clear we do No Authenticate Sellers own items. As for re-selling, while there is nothing wrong with that, I have seen other Members Banned from the ATLV Thread due to re-selling their items they had Authenticated on the ATLV Thread.(More then 5 items in a 12 Month period) While only reselling a few items should be fine, I suggest you double check just in case (Who to Contact is on Page 1). As from now every-one is aware you are a Seller. I hope everything turns out fine for you. Sorry I coudn't do more to help you.


There have been other instances where a seller's item was questioned and since the seller was a member here, they were allowed to defend themselves (when accused of selling fakes) or to point out that more pictures were added (as in this case). 

A member can't control who asks about her items, however when someone does post and the member is aware that her pictures aren't adequate, she's certainly allowed to add pictures to her listing and it's not self-promotion. 

The banned member you referred was buying items specifically intending to flip them, and many of those same items were in her current and completed listings. She used multiple IDs to post her authenticity requests. When asked, she denied being a seller! 

That was completely different from this case.


----------



## missbanff

luv2run41 said:


> I understand.  I looked at my current listings and none of them were authenticated on TPF.  (The one this started with was not either)  I use professional services because I usually include the email letter.   I have had my collection authenticated on the thread which I still have 9 pieces .  I will double check my sold but I didn't see 5 in a 12 month period.  The items listed now (I didn't have any of them authenticated on TPF) I will double check this evening.  I hope I am not banned from authentications going forward because sadly I think many of us loyal TPF members would end up in this situation and do not buy bags with intent to sell them.  I don't have a store near by so I can't try one on.  If I buy something I don't like it I don't return the item I sell it as it isn't fair to the seller.  Many of us probably fall in that category and I have to then sell them. My collection is fairly complete (if that can ever happen) at this point so likely I won't need authentications going forward.  I certainly did not mean to create any issues and was very upset about the whole situation.  I really didn't feel I was a "reseller'  but maybe we all need a little clarification I think it would be extremely helpful.  I really love TPF and enjoy many of the threads and a very small percentage of my posts are authentications .  Thank you for explaining  I again did not mean to cause any problems and am truly sorry.



I also wanted to say that it is really pretty insulting to imply that "I am giving the impression that the bag is fake" by asking for more pics. You have GOT to be kidding me. I acknowledged that I did not scroll down enough to see the pics but they were not great to begin with and frankly didn't help your cause that much. 

If understand if the buyer is giving you a hard time and I'm sorry for that but that was really uncalled for. It's NOT my fault if your buyer is panicking. Sorry but that's total crap.


----------



## Parisiangirl

megt10 said:


> Flat rate envelopes are 5.75 and you paid 6.00 and you dinged her? Did I miss something? As a new seller I finally started charging shipping but always charge the exact amount or slightly less than the actual cost. I also print on the label the actual cost so that the buyer can see I am not making money on shipping. Even still I know I get dinged. If I only had a few things to sell I would spring for shipping but with over 100 things sold and 100 things listed I just can't absorb the added cost.


Like I said, I've been dinged for charging too much for shipping when I shipped in the actually box that I charged them for because I used to only use flat rate boxes for a while.  If buyers are going to do it to me when I'm charging the actual cost that I display in the listing, I don't know why I can't express how I feel when someone charges for one thing and ships in another.  I gave her five stars on everything else.  

I also now have to hoard all sorts of boxes for shipping in my basement to avoid flat rate boxes to no longer get dinged for charging too much for shipping.  I offer it as a second option for those people who live across the country for whom it would be more beneficial.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Parisiangirl said:


> Like I said, I've been dinged for charging too much for shipping when I shipped in the actually box that I charged them for because I used to only use flat rate boxes for a while.  If buyers are going to do it to me when I'm charging the actual cost that I display in the listing, I don't know why I can't express how I feel when someone charges for one thing and ships in another.  I gave her five stars on everything else.
> 
> I also now have to hoard all sorts of boxes for shipping in my basement to avoid flat rate boxes to no longer get dinged for charging too much for shipping.  I offer it as a second option for those people who live across the country for whom it would be more beneficial.


She charged me $13 in shipping for a $5.75 envelope BTW.


----------



## Shan2

Like I said, I sold a ticket on eBay yesterday. And today Paypal sent me email telling me to spend my money (about $35), and I see indeed those money is available to be spent or transfer to my bank.

Is it normal? I remember it used to take weeks to get your money.


----------



## megt10

Parisiangirl said:


> She charged me $13 in shipping for a $5.75 envelope BTW.



Well that is ridiculous. She should refund the difference. Btw I hoard boxes too. Told the cleaning lady today not to open the office closet it is a dangerous area.


----------



## whateve

Shan2 said:


> Like I said, I sold a ticket on eBay yesterday. And today Paypal sent me email telling me to spend my money (about $35), and I see indeed those money is available to be spent or transfer to my bank.
> 
> Is it normal? I remember it used to take weeks to get your money.


I think that $35 is a pretty small amount. They probably released it when they saw that you mailed it. If you are a new seller, they will put a hold on funds until the buyer receives their order. I think it might depend on the amount. For established sellers, the money is available immediately, unless the buyer pays by echeck.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> Well that is ridiculous. She should refund the difference. Btw I hoard boxes too. Told the cleaning lady today not to open the office closet it is a dangerous area.


My garage is loaded with boxes!

ETA: A couple of days ago, I posted about a seller charged me $13.50 in shipping but used a flat rate envelope that only cost $5.75. The consensus of everyone responding was that I agreed to that postage cost when I bought the item and I had no business complaining. I'm glad to see that not everyone feels that way.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> My garage is loaded with boxes!
> 
> ETA: A couple of days ago, I posted about a seller charged me $13.50 in shipping but used a flat rate envelope that only cost $5.75. The consensus of everyone responding was that I agreed to that postage cost when I bought the item and I had no business complaining. I'm glad to see that not everyone feels that way.



I totally agree that if you get charged 13.50 which you agreed to, but the seller then sends it a different way and there is a significant difference in the price you should be refunded the difference. When I first started selling on eBay, like 4 months ago, lol I overcharged one woman on shipping a handbag. She ended up living close to me so the shipping costs were a lot less than I expected. I wrote her a note and let her know that I was enclosing the difference in the handbag.


----------



## uadjit

Shan2 said:


> Like I said, I sold a ticket on eBay yesterday. And today Paypal sent me email telling me to spend my money (about $35), and I see indeed those money is available to be spent or transfer to my bank.
> 
> Is it normal? I remember it used to take weeks to get your money.



It could be that your "new seller" probationary period is over. Instant money transfer is the norm for sellers with older accounts.


----------



## Parisiangirl

soleilbrun said:


> Normally if the buyer claims fake, they need to provide adequate proof the item is fake. The LV store is not going to provide the necessary paperwork or do it at all. Do you have pics of the serial number in the listing or on hand? This way you know the bag returned is yours. I would use an authentication service like authenticate4u and send the link of your auction. With the 20 photos you provided they should be able to authenticate. Get an ebay evaluation and then include the results in the dispute.
> I suppose the buyer has regrets and swcreaming fake was her first option without realizing they must prove it. Be proactive in getting it authenticated yourself.
> Likewise, another site you can use to sell LV, HL, CL among others, is lollipuff.com. They authenticate for you before listing the items. I have not heard of any problems so far. The buyers and sellers are honest. This is a viable option to ebay as it has become a very hostile/inhabitable environment.


Even though Lollipuff.com doesn't get the traffic that eBay does, they  do authenticate the few brands they carry before allowing you to list  items, like Soleilbrun mentioned.  Have your listing authenticated by the LV forum without saying that you are the seller.  That way if she opens a case against you with PayPal, you have that as ammo. 

What I do when I sell an expensive brand name item (I think I read this on the eBay TPF forum somewhere) is put hard to remove tag on there with a card in my handwriting telling them not to remove the tags if they have any questions about the authenticity of the product.  I know it's not 100% fool proof (take pictures of the item with the tags on it prior to mailing it).  It kind of helps to CYA from buyer's remorse or from switching it with a fake to a certain extent.  You can always try to prove to PayPal that the buyer should have sent it back with the tag on it if they thought it was fake.  

Like I said, it's not 100% fool proof, but it might help in the future because I've heard there are a lot of scammers out there.  Otherwise go with Lollipuff.


----------



## Parisiangirl

uadjit said:


> It could be that your "new seller" probationary period is over. Instant money transfer is the norm for sellers with older accounts.


Once you have passed a probationary period without any buyer complaints, your money will instantly be deposited into your PayPal account (unless the buyer pays with an echeck).


----------



## Parisiangirl

megt10 said:


> Well that is ridiculous. She should refund the difference. Btw I hoard boxes too. Told the cleaning lady today not to open the office closet it is a dangerous area.


  It is slightly embarrassing...I run around at work eying everybody's  boxes and packing materials like they were gold.  Luckily they all just give them to me like I'm a crazy packing supply hoarder so I know the feeling.  I'm helping recycle, seeing how nothing gets recycled at work. 

That was nice of you to enclose the difference in the bag.  I've reimbursed the difference in shipping via PayPal plenty of times when I overestimate (which I'm sure PayPal must take their cut from) and never gotten a thank you from the buyer.  At least I feel better about it though.  Maybe I'll enclose it in the package next time so that PayPal doesn't take a cut.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> It is slightly embarrassing...I run around at work eying everybody's  boxes and packing materials like they were gold.  Luckily they all just give them to me like I'm a crazy packing supply hoarder so I know the feeling.  I'm helping recycle, seeing how nothing gets recycled at work.
> 
> That was nice of you to enclose the difference in the bag.  I've reimbursed the difference in shipping via PayPal plenty of times when I overestimate (which I'm sure PayPal must take their cut from) and never gotten a thank you from the buyer.  At least I feel better about it though.  Maybe I'll enclose it in the package next time so that PayPal doesn't take a cut.


When you do a partial refund, paypal refunds the same percentage of the fee. What you don't get back is your ebay fee. Paypal doesn't take a cut of the refund unless you do it as a separate transaction and mark it as for goods, in which case your buyer would be charged fees.


----------



## megt10

Parisiangirl said:


> It is slightly embarrassing...I run around at work eying everybody's  boxes and packing materials like they were gold.  Luckily they all just give them to me like I'm a crazy packing supply hoarder so I know the feeling.  I'm helping recycle, seeing how nothing gets recycled at work.
> 
> That was nice of you to enclose the difference in the bag.  I've reimbursed the difference in shipping via PayPal plenty of times when I overestimate (which I'm sure PayPal must take their cut from) and never gotten a thank you from the buyer.  At least I feel better about it though.  Maybe I'll enclose it in the package next time so that PayPal doesn't take a cut.



I didn't get a thank you either and it took her probably 6 weeks to leave feedback. Still like you, knowing you did the right thing was important. You are right pp does take a cut and when I refund the difference I add extra to make sure the buyers part comes out to the right amount.
I recently threw away a bunch of boxes that were stored in my garage. I had too many that sat for too long over our brutally hot summer. They started smelling musty to me so now I am starting over. It is still super hot here and so all the boxes I have are in my office closet.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> When you do a partial refund, paypal refunds the same percentage of the fee. What you don't get back is your ebay fee. Paypal doesn't take a cut of the refund unless you do it as a separate transaction and mark it as for goods, in which case your buyer would be charged fees.



Oh so it is eBays cut, figures.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> Oh so it is eBays cut, figures.


Only the seller is charged fees, not the buyer.

Make sure that any refund you do is done as part of the original transaction. No one should have to pay fees on a refund.


----------



## skislope15

Is the new send a request the same as opening a case? I bought something 12 days ago and the seller told me after 7 days that she was sorry but didn't send it yet. 12 days in I tried to open a case but it only gave me the option to send a request even though I had already contacted her about shipping. She just went in and marked it as shipped but didn't upload a tracking number. Can I call to escalate?


----------



## whateve

skislope15 said:


> Is the new send a request the same as opening a case? I bought something 12 days ago and the seller told me after 7 days that she was sorry but didn't send it yet. 12 days in I tried to open a case but it only gave me the option to send a request even though I had already contacted her about shipping. She just went in and marked it as shipped but didn't upload a tracking number. Can I call to escalate?


There is a period of time you have to wait before you can open a case for item not received. I'm not sure how long that is. It might be two weeks or it might be based on the estimated time of delivery. Whenever that period is up, you can open a case. The seller will have to upload tracking to prove it was delivered. She is given a certain amount of time to respond; it might be a week, before you can escalate.


----------



## skislope15

Ok thanks. I should be able to open a case at this point, it's been almost 2 weeks and the seller is only a few states away. I've just never seen this "request" part in eBay it must be another new feature for me to hate


whateve said:


> There is a period of time you have to wait before you can open a case for item not received. I'm not sure how long that is. It might be two weeks or it might be based on the estimated time of delivery. Whenever that period is up, you can open a case. The seller will have to upload tracking to prove it was delivered. She is given a certain amount of time to respond; it might be a week, before you can escalate.


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> When you do a partial refund, paypal refunds the same percentage of the fee. What you don't get back is your ebay fee. Paypal doesn't take a cut of the refund unless you do it as a separate transaction and mark it as for goods, in which case your buyer would be charged fees.


Thanks for clarifying that.  I always wondered if they got the whole amount back or not.


----------



## Louliu71

Rather than open a SNAD case I clicked the option to return an item. The sellers return policy was 'no returns' but I thought I asked nicely rather than go down the dispute route as there ratings looked good and I thought they would be reasonable.

Anyhow the seller won't accept the return, but I can't open a case and the ebay status says not protected by the returns policy

The return page says give the seller until 3/10 and then ask us to help 

Do I cancel the return request to allow me to open a dispute? Or do I contact ebay by some other means

Many thanks


----------



## whateve

Louliu71 said:


> Rather than open a SNAD case I clicked the option to return an item. The sellers return policy was 'no returns' but I thought I asked nicely rather than go down the dispute route as there ratings looked good and I thought they would be reasonable.
> 
> Anyhow the seller won't accept the return, but I can't open a case and the ebay status says not protected by the returns policy
> 
> The return page says give the seller until 3/10 and then ask us to help
> 
> Do I cancel the return request to allow me to open a dispute? Or do I contact ebay by some other means
> 
> Many thanks


I'm thinking that it means on 3/10 you can open the case.


----------



## Louliu71

whateve said:


> I'm thinking that it means on 3/10 you can open the case.



Thanks, Today's status allows me to ask for ebay to step in


----------



## MAGJES

I have a paypal question.  I accepted an offer from a buyer overseas. I did request that they pay in USD but they have sent payment in GBP.  (Currently unclaimed). 

I know my PP fee rate but will I also incur a conversion fee on top of this if I claim the payment?  

Can she reverse the payment if it is unclaimed and redo it in USD ?    ....or do i need to NOT accept the payment so she can redo it?


I sold to this buyer about two years ago and realized after the fact that she paid in GBP and was hit with extra fees and ended up with way less money than planned. I just do not want to have this happen again but I do not see anything about a conversion fee in the PP details for this transaction.....just the seller fee that PP normally applies for crossborder sales.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I have a paypal question.  I accepted an offer from a buyer overseas. I did request that they pay in USD but they have sent payment in GBP.  (Currently unclaimed).
> 
> I know my PP fee rate but will I also incur a conversion fee on top of this if I claim the payment?
> 
> Can she reverse the payment if it is unclaimed and redo it in USD ?    ....or do i need to NOT accept the payment so she can redo it?
> 
> 
> I sold to this buyer about two years ago and realized after the fact that she paid in GBP and was hit with extra fees and ended up with way less money than planned. I just do not want to have this happen again but I do not see anything about a conversion fee in the PP details for this transaction.....just the seller fee that PP normally applies for crossborder sales.


I didn't even know you could set up your paypal to unclaim payments in other currencies. I know that I have paid higher fees when my buyer isn't in the US, but I've never seen a breakdown of the conversion fee.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I didn't even know you could set up your paypal to unclaim payments in other currencies. I know that I have paid higher fees when my buyer isn't in the US, but I've never seen a breakdown of the conversion fee.



I'm not sure why this payment is unclaimed to be honest.  I haven't changed any setting.  I have never had an unclaimed payment before.  In all the years I have been selling on ebay and bonz I have had only one payment in funds that were not USD (and it was from this same buyer).  I learned my lesson with that and knew to tell her to pay me in USD.


----------



## Glamnatic

In order to avoid non paying buyers, but not avoid all, what do you recommend?, at the time I accept buyers that have not a single strike in 12 months, is that asking too much? Should I lower it? Thanks !


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> In order to avoid non paying buyers, but not avoid all, what do you recommend?, at the time I accept buyers that have not a single strike in 12 months, is that asking too much? Should I lower it? Thanks !


You want the most stringent buyer requirements. 

Those are: 
Site Preferences > Selling Preferences > Buyer requirements > Click "show"

These are the tightest: 

Block buyers who:

Don't have a PayPal account
Have received 2 Unpaid Item strike(s) within 12 Month(s)
Have a primary shipping address in a location I don't ship to
Have 4 Policy Violation report(s) within 6 Month(s)
Have a feedback score of -1 or lower
Are currently winning or have bought 3 of my items in the last 10 days and have a feedback score of 5 or lower


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello Ladies,

I have a question about Fedex. Has anyone had an experience *"package not due for delivery*" in the tracking of your package? Should I panic?


----------



## dotcomdotau

rockstarmish said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have a question about Fedex. Has anyone had an experience *"package not due for delivery*" in the tracking of your package? Should I panic?


From my own experience with Fedex, they usually give you an estimated delivery date in the tracking and stick with it. So even if your package is at their warehouse, they won't 'ship it out' until their delivery date.

I really hate it...the estimated delivery time for one of the items I got through Fedex was 7-10 days. It arrived in Australia by 5 days and sat in their warehouse for 5 whole days as 'not due for delivery'.

If you're desperate to get it, I believe they will let your pick it up from their warehouse  Just give them a ring.


----------



## rockstarmish

dotcomdotau said:


> From my own experience with Fedex, they usually give you an estimated delivery date in the tracking and stick with it. So even if your package is at their warehouse, they won't 'ship it out' until their delivery date.
> 
> I really hate it...the estimated delivery time for one of the items I got through Fedex was 7-10 days. It arrived in Australia by 5 days and sat in their warehouse for 5 whole days as 'not due for delivery'.
> 
> If you're desperate to get it, I believe they will let your pick it up from their warehouse  Just give them a ring.


Oh! Thank you for your reply, Mine has an estimated delivery for Wednesday but it has been in the local facility since Sunday (PDT time). I guess you are right that they are really waiting until the estimated time, it's terrible! It's a weekday after all and it should be delivered. I wish I could pick it up but I'm having it shipped to a forwarding address in the US to send it to me here in my country. But with all the delay, you were still able to receive your package in the estimated time right?


----------



## chanelwish

dear experts, why seller ask for my mail address? I asked for extra picture (authentic code for chanel bag), and seller told me he will only send it to my mail address. Why not on ebay mail?


----------



## BeenBurned

chanelwish said:


> dear experts, why seller ask for my mail address? I asked for extra picture (authentic code for chanel bag), and seller told me he will only send it to my mail address. Why not on ebay mail?


That raises a red flag in my mind. If you try to send your email addy, ebay will probably block it anyway as they view exchanges of email addresses as an attempt to circumvent fees by the seller wanting to sell outside of ebay.

Otherwise, I see no valid reason for the seller to request your email unless she's unaware that it's possible to upload pictures within an ebay message. 

I'd suggest writing back to let her know that the messaging system disallows email addresses but now has the ability to post pictures through their system. 

If she balks, you might consider a different seller.


----------



## chanelwish

BeenBurned said:


> That raises a red flag in my mind. If you try to send your email addy, ebay will probably block it anyway as they view exchanges of email addresses as an attempt to circumvent fees by the seller wanting to sell outside of ebay.
> 
> Otherwise, I see no valid reason for the seller to request your email unless she's unaware that it's possible to upload pictures within an ebay message.
> 
> I'd suggest writing back to let her know that the messaging system disallows email addresses but now has the ability to post pictures through their system.
> 
> If she balks, you might consider a different seller.



Yes I think so too.. this week so strange for me, I met 2 strange sellers in one week, never happened with me before..


----------



## skislope15

Opinions please I had a seller just take 11 days before she shipped my item out, her listing says 2 days. After 5 I inquired about tracking and ahe apologized and told me it would go out Monday (that was Sat) I waited and waited and finally on the 11th day instead of shipping it priority as the listing stated she
Shipped it regular mail. The only way I found out about the shipping is by sending the "request to seller" when I tried to open a case.
Item is as described so would you neg this seller or leave a neutral? I'm torn because she took 11 days and never contacted me, I initated both conversations and in her last one she told me to realize that other things come up in life and she downgraded my shipping which really blew my mind. I was only planning on leaving a neutral for the 11 day delay but now I'm unsure


----------



## BeenBurned

skislope15 said:


> Opinions please I had a seller just take 11 days before she shipped my item out, her listing says 2 days. After 5 I inquired about tracking and ahe apologized and told me it would go out Monday (that was Sat) I waited and waited and finally on the 11th day instead of shipping it priority as the listing stated she
> Shipped it regular mail. The only way I found out about the shipping is by sending the "request to seller" when I tried to open a case.
> Item is as described so would you neg this seller or leave a neutral? I'm torn because she took 11 days and never contacted me, I initated both conversations and in her last one she told me to realize that other things come up in life and she downgraded my shipping which really blew my mind. I was only planning on leaving a neutral for the 11 day delay but now I'm unsure


I definitely wouldn't neg and although I know how detrimental dinged stars are to a seller, in this case, I might tend to ding her communication and shipping stars. She didn't communicate even when contacted, didn't ship as promised and when she finally did ship, she used a lesser method to do so. 

As for a neutral feedback, I'm not sure what I'd do there.


----------



## skislope15

Thanks, her item was fine so I don't want to neg her but I feel like she somewhat earned a neutral for shipping even later then she said she would and then downgrading my
Shipping. Had she emailed me and said sorry something happened i mailed it out really late or whatever I might have been fine with it.
If it was me and I was 11 days shipping I would upgrade the shipping and return the buyers shipping cost for the delay but she did the opposite and then was rude about it to boot. 


BeenBurned said:


> I definitely wouldn't neg and although I know how detrimental dinged stars are to a seller, in this case, I might tend to ding her communication and shipping stars. She didn't communicate even when contacted, didn't ship as promised and when she finally did ship, she used a lesser method to do so.
> 
> As for a neutral feedback, I'm not sure what I'd do there.


----------



## dotcomdotau

rockstarmish said:


> Oh! Thank you for your reply, Mine has an estimated delivery for Wednesday but it has been in the local facility since Sunday (PDT time). I guess you are right that they are really waiting until the estimated time, it's terrible! It's a weekday after all and it should be delivered. I wish I could pick it up but I'm having it shipped to a forwarding address in the US to send it to me here in my country. But with all the delay, you were still able to receive your package in the estimated time right?



I just wish I knew what they were waiting for! Another delivery in my area so they can save on fuel? xD

Basically they gave me an estimated delivery date of x and they did deliver it on x date. So the estimated delivery date was correct. 

Was just a bit annoying knowing it had been waiting in the warehouse for the maximum time and seeing it not due for delivery every day. Hope your parcel arrives soon! 



skislope15 said:


> Thanks, her item was fine so I don't want to neg her but I feel like she somewhat earned a neutral for shipping even later then she said she would and then downgrading my
> Shipping. Had she emailed me and said sorry something happened i mailed it out really late or whatever I might have been fine with it.
> If it was me and I was 11 days shipping I would upgrade the shipping and return the buyers shipping cost for the delay but she did the opposite and then was rude about it to boot.



Hey skislope15 - just my opinion but I don't believe a seller has any reason to be rude if you guys have been engaging in polite communication about the seller's shipping delay. Any chance you could get a partial refund for the downgraded shipping if it cost less?

From my Ebay experience, it would take a *very decent* seller who's willing to go the extra mile to upgrade the shipping to compensate for the delay or refund the shipping costs. To do both would be extraordinary.

So bottomline, I would consider a neutral if you feel the seller's communication has been excessively rude about the downgraded/late shipping and lack of msgs but not for failing to upgrade the shipping (though that would have been nice to see).

No offence intended but I hope your messages to them have been polite? Sellers are only human after all and people can take things the wrong way sometimes especially through emails.


----------



## whateve

skislope15 said:


> Thanks, her item was fine so I don't want to neg her but I feel like she somewhat earned a neutral for shipping even later then she said she would and then downgrading my
> Shipping. Had she emailed me and said sorry something happened i mailed it out really late or whatever I might have been fine with it.
> If it was me and I was 11 days shipping I would upgrade the shipping and return the buyers shipping cost for the delay but she did the opposite and then was rude about it to boot.


I agree with you. What the seller did was wrong, and she deserves some kind of consequence for that. Yes, things come up, but she should have apologized, upgraded the shipping and given a partial refund. There's is absolutely no reason for downgrading the shipping and being rude, as if it was your fault.


----------



## skislope15

I was very polite to her in both of my communications, I'm both a buyer and seller on eBay so I always try and be sympathetic to a seller. Usually I find when I get to the point that I wouldn't have anything nice to say to someone on eBay I just deal with eBay head on instead of engaging a buyer or seller. 


dotcomdotau said:


> I just wish I knew what they were waiting for! Another delivery in my area so they can save on fuel? xD
> 
> Basically they gave me an estimated delivery date of x and they did deliver it on x date. So the estimated delivery date was correct.
> 
> Was just a bit annoying knowing it had been waiting in the warehouse for the maximum time and seeing it not due for delivery every day. Hope your parcel arrives soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey skislope15 - just my opinion but I don't believe a seller has any reason to be rude if you guys have been engaging in polite communication about the seller's shipping delay. Any chance you could get a partial refund for the downgraded shipping if it cost less?
> 
> From my Ebay experience, it would take a *very decent* seller who's willing to go the extra mile to upgrade the shipping to compensate for the delay or refund the shipping costs. To do both would be extraordinary.
> 
> So bottomline, I would consider a neutral if you feel the seller's communication has been excessively rude about the downgraded/late shipping and lack of msgs but not for failing to upgrade the shipping (though that would have been nice to see).
> 
> No offence intended but I hope your messages to them have been polite? Sellers are only human after all and people can take things the wrong way sometimes especially through emails.


----------



## rockstarmish

dotcomdotau said:


> I just wish I knew what they were waiting for! Another delivery in my area so they can save on fuel? xD
> 
> Basically they gave me an estimated delivery date of x and they did deliver it on x date. So the estimated delivery date was correct.
> 
> Was just a bit annoying knowing it had been waiting in the warehouse for the maximum time and seeing it not due for delivery every day. Hope your parcel arrives soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey skislope15 - just my opinion but I don't believe a seller has any reason to be rude if you guys have been engaging in polite communication about the seller's shipping delay. Any chance you could get a partial refund for the downgraded shipping if it cost less?
> 
> From my Ebay experience, it would take a *very decent* seller who's willing to go the extra mile to upgrade the shipping to compensate for the delay or refund the shipping costs. To do both would be extraordinary.
> 
> So bottomline, I would consider a neutral if you feel the seller's communication has been excessively rude about the downgraded/late shipping and lack of msgs but not for failing to upgrade the shipping (though that would have been nice to see).
> 
> No offence intended but I hope your messages to them have been polite? Sellers are only human after all and people can take things the wrong way sometimes especially through emails.


Urgh! I know how you feel! I'm so annoyed because it extends the time period that I have to wait for it to get here by forwarder when it could have been on it's way already to my country if they had shipped it before the estimated date! 

Thanks for your advice and knowledge on the situation because I was really starting to panic. I just checked and still in the warehouse! ullhair:


----------



## dotcomdotau

skislope15 said:


> I was very polite to her in both of my communications, I'm both a buyer and seller on eBay so I always try and be sympathetic to a seller. Usually I find when I get to the point that I wouldn't have anything nice to say to someone on eBay I just deal with eBay head on instead of engaging a buyer or seller.



Sorry to hear you've had such a poor experience  And the seller being rude to top it off! You must be such a lovely seller though considering what you would have done in the same situation  I would probably leave a neutral...but let us know what you decide to do


----------



## dotcomdotau

rockstarmish said:


> Urgh! I know how you feel! I'm so annoyed because it extends the time period that I have to wait for it to get here by forwarder when it could have been on it's way already to my country if they had shipped it before the estimated date!
> 
> Thanks for your advice and knowledge on the situation because I was really starting to panic. I just checked and still in the warehouse! ullhair:



Frustration thy name is Fedex sometimes


----------



## chanelwish

Dear seller, i have a question about "best offer" option. How much lower I can go? I mean, if bag cost 2400 for "Buy it now", is it ok to give offer like 2200? I dont want my seller think I am crazy person.


----------



## Lily

chanelwish said:


> Dear seller, i have a question about "best offer" option. How much lower I can go? I mean, if bag cost 2400 for "Buy it now", is it ok to give offer like 2200? I dont want my seller think I am crazy person.



*Chanelwish*, I wish I had more buyers like you! I get crazy low-ball offers of 50% or less of my BIN price all the time. As a seller, I think any offer within 20% of the BIN price is fair and I would consider it, depending on geographical distance (if I'm offering free postage) and general feedback that the buyer has given and received, to get a feel of  their eBay credibility.


----------



## chanelwish

Lily said:


> *Chanelwish*, I wish I had more buyers like you! I get crazy low-ball offers of 50% or less of my BIN price all the time. As a seller, I think any offer within 20% of the BIN price is fair and I would consider it, depending on geographical distance (if I'm offering free postage) and general feedback that the buyer has given and received, to get a feel of  their eBay credibility.


oh thank you! I just dont want this seller think i am crazy and put me on black list)


----------



## skislope15

chanelwish said:


> Dear seller, i have a question about "best offer" option. How much lower I can go? I mean, if bag cost 2400 for "Buy it now", is it ok to give offer like 2200? I dont want my seller think I am crazy person.



I think your offer is reasonable, I think offering 10-15% off on your first offer is decent. I do love sellers who put the best offer at say 2400 and decline anything under 2380, I've seen that a lot lately lol


----------



## Must Luv Bags

Anyone selling on Tradesy?  I've been on there for two months w/ only one sale.  It's been sooo slow...


----------



## kcarmona

Must Luv Bags said:


> Anyone selling on Tradesy?  I've been on there for two months w/ only one sale.  It's been sooo slow...




It's been somewhat slow for me too. I sold three items in Sep and my first for Oct. today.


----------



## uadjit

Must Luv Bags said:


> Anyone selling on Tradesy?  I've been on there for two months w/ only one sale.  It's been sooo slow...



I think it took quite a long time for my first sale and then the next one was slow in coming but after that they've been fairly steady. Not frequent, but then I don't have very many items for sale. 

I think maybe buyers look at the "items sold" as a way of judging if a seller is trustworthy or not.


----------



## calflu

Wow! You did better than me!

All my items sold faster on Shop Hers. I sold my first item on Tradesy within two days but then it took another two months for second item to sell. 

And there are times that I can't find my items without going thru a few pages. 

Tradesy has lousy search algorithm. New items will be listed first after photo clean up services yet it can take more than 48 hours for that to happen (website says 24 to 48 hrs).  Then "popular items" will show up first but they are items with a lot of "likes" but haven't been moving for months so I don't know why they are called "popular".

 Then when I search for CL shoes, Chanel, Dior, Gucci shoes could show up first before CL shoes.........



kcarmona said:


> It's been somewhat slow for me too. I sold three items in Sep and my first for Oct. today.


----------



## uadjit

FYI to everyone frustrated with their search: there is a way to filter out the "sold" items. On the lefthand navigation bar if you click on "avalability" and then on "In Stock" it will only show available items.


----------



## knightal

My coworker just signed up for eBay to purchase a new in box blush for his wife.  He said the item has been used - the cover was dirty and the fine pattern on top layer is gone when compared to a new one.  He initiated a return but the seller doesn't accept returns and only offered for an exchange.  On the returns page, it says "Seller has to respond by 10/14 if you don't hear back from them by 10/14 or if you need help, you can ask eBay to step in on 10/14."  What will happen on 10/14?  He doesn't want a replacement but is afraid that the seller will accuse him (his wife) of using the item because he would have had it for a week.  Is there anyway he can expedite it?  Will being a new buyer count against him?  The seller has 30 feedbacks and 2 are negative.  

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Pinkcooper

knightal said:


> My coworker just signed up for eBay to purchase a new in box blush for his wife.  He said the item has been used - the cover was dirty and the fine pattern on top layer is gone when compared to a new one.  He initiated a return but the seller doesn't accept returns and only offered for an exchange.  On the returns page, it says "Seller has to respond by 10/14 if you don't hear back from them by 10/14 or if you need help, you can ask eBay to step in on 10/14."  What will happen on 10/14?  He doesn't want a replacement but is afraid that the seller will accuse him (his wife) of using the item because he would have had it for a week.  Is there anyway he can expedite it?  Will being a new buyer count against him?  The seller has 30 feedbacks and 2 are negative.
> 
> Thanks for your advice in advance.




He can call eBay and tell them the issue and they might be able to escalate the case. I would probably email the seller and tell them that I don't want to exchange for a new item but rather have the full refund and see what they say before calling ebay.


----------



## calflu

Yes that is what I did but I just hate that by default a lot of sold out items show up first! 




uadjit said:


> FYI to everyone frustrated with their search: there is a way to filter out the "sold" items. On the lefthand navigation bar if you click on "avalability" and then on "In Stock" it will only show available items.


----------



## uadjit

calflu said:


> Yes that is what I did but I just hate that by default a lot of sold out items show up first!



I hear you. It really annoys me, too.


----------



## rockstarmish

Must Luv Bags said:


> Anyone selling on Tradesy?  I've been on there for two months w/ only one sale.  It's been sooo slow...


I actually wanted to buy an RM bag on tradesy but I wish she sold on the bay as all my paypal and addresses are registered and I am confused with tradesy's system. Too bad, really wanted that too.


----------



## Glamnatic

I need your help. I sold a bag on eBay, that it was on great condition. Once the buyer got it the claimed that the bag had defects blah blah, the bag was pre owned and I think she was being picky. Anyway I agreed on giving her a partial refund, we both agreed on that, anyway I sent the request for a the partial refund and she decided to open a case against me, I think she did it by mistake as then she asked for the partial refund again, I told her since she had opened a case I could not longer partially refund her. I'm awaiting eBay response, but I have the following question, if eBay agrees to refund her will the bag be sent back to me or she will keep it ?? Should I close the case by refunding her and she will be obligated to return me the bag? I don't want to be left with no bag or money, please help I'm desperate


----------



## BeenBurned

Glamnatic said:


> I need your help. I sold a bag on eBay, that it was on great condition. Once the buyer got it the claimed that the bag had defects blah blah, the bag was pre owned and I think she was being picky. Anyway I agreed on giving her a partial refund, we both agreed on that, anyway I sent the request for a the partial refund and she decided to open a case against me, I think she did it by mistake as then she asked for the partial refund again, I told her since she had opened a case I could not longer partially refund her. I'm awaiting eBay response, but I have the following question, if eBay agrees to refund her will the bag be sent back to me or she will keep it ?? Should I close the case by refunding her and she will be obligated to return me the bag? I don't want to be left with no bag or money, please help I'm desperate


Reply to the case that she should return it for a refund. 

Make sure you choose the option that requires her to return it.


----------



## Glamnatic

BeenBurned said:


> Reply to the case that she should return it for a refund.
> 
> Make sure you choose the option that requires her to return it.




I can't reply to the case she escalated the case to be review by eBay. They still have not answer, the only option that's i have is to offer a refund to close the case, if I do that will she be obligated to ship it back?. Here is a screen cap of the mail and the message I get when I enter eBay. Should I ask her to close the case and partially refund her directly ?


----------



## uadjit

Glamnatic said:


> I can't reply to the case she escalated the case to be review by eBay. They still have not answer, the only option that's i have is to offer a refund to close the case, if I do that will she be obligated to ship it back?. Here is a screen cap of the mail and the message I get when I enter eBay. Should I ask her to close the case and partially refund her directly ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775278
> View attachment 2775279



You should call eBay ASAP. From what I have heard you don't want the buyer to close the case because you still get a defect. 

This new system seems to be causing a lot of confusion!


----------



## Glamnatic

uadjit said:


> You should call eBay ASAP. From what I have heard you don't want the buyer to close the case because you still get a defect.
> 
> 
> 
> This new system seems to be causing a lot of confusion!




I'm from Chile, I don't know what number to call , should I wait for the resolution by eBay? What else can I do ?


----------



## whateve

Glamnatic said:


> I need your help. I sold a bag on eBay, that it was on great condition. Once the buyer got it the claimed that the bag had defects blah blah, the bag was pre owned and I think she was being picky. Anyway I agreed on giving her a partial refund, we both agreed on that, anyway *I sent the request for a the partial refund* and she decided to open a case against me, I think she did it by mistake as then she asked for the partial refund again, I told her since she had opened a case I could not longer partially refund her. I'm awaiting eBay response, but I have the following question, if eBay agrees to refund her will the bag be sent back to me or she will keep it ?? Should I close the case by refunding her and she will be obligated to return me the bag? I don't want to be left with no bag or money, please help I'm desperate


I'm confused about sending the request for a partial refund? Wouldn't you just issue the partial refund through paypal? Or do they do it differently in Chile?

Don't wait for resolution from ebay. You need to respond to the case if you can, or ebay will think you are being uncooperative.


----------



## Glamnatic

whateve said:


> I'm confused about sending the request for a partial refund? Wouldn't you just issue the partial refund through paypal? Or do they do it differently in Chile?
> 
> Don't wait for resolution from ebay. You need to respond to the case if you can, or ebay will think you are being uncooperative.




Partial refunds are made by eBay, the partial refund is offered to the buyer, if she accepts then I get charged by PayPal . The case had a happy ending, eBay refunded the buyer with the amount we had agreed for a partial refund, and not the entire amount. Tho I'm sad as I don't agree with the buyers claims, I'm happy that I did not lost all my money and bag. Always have to look at the brighter side of things. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## whateve

Glamnatic said:


> Partial refunds are made by eBay, the partial refund is offered to the buyer, if she accepts then I get charged by PayPal . The case had a happy ending, eBay refunded the buyer with the amount we had agreed for a partial refund, and not the entire amount. Tho I'm sad as I don't agree with the buyers claims, I'm happy that I did not lost all my money and bag. Always have to look at the brighter side of things. Thanks for all the help.


I'm glad it all worked out.

I wonder if this is something new or just unique to Chile. Every time I've given or gotten a partial refund, it was done through Paypal, without ebay's intervention. The only negative of doing it this way is that you don't get a reduction in your final value fees.


----------



## uadjit

Glamnatic said:


> Partial refunds are made by eBay, the partial refund is offered to the buyer, if she accepts then I get charged by PayPal . The case had a happy ending, eBay refunded the buyer with the amount we had agreed for a partial refund, and not the entire amount. Tho I'm sad as I don't agree with the buyers claims, I'm happy that I did not lost all my money and bag. Always have to look at the brighter side of things. Thanks for all the help.



I am glad you guys came to a resolution at least. I am still sort of bewildered by this process as I haven't had any returns or returned anything since they changed it.


----------



## onmymind24seven

BeenBurned said:


> Although the post office, USPS.com and ebay all give a 2-3 day estimate for priority and first class mail, that's rarely the case and it's unfair (IMO) to assume that the seller didn't ship or that the package is lost just because the estimated delivery date is wrong.
> 
> I think you need to be patient. You're protected because if tracking doesn't show delivery, you'll get a refund. But give it time!



hi Beenburned. got an update on my situation and have a question for you. so the seller never shipped out my package and i waited 2 week time frame on bonanza to filed a claim and got an immediate refund from paypal. did a quick search on ebay looking for the same bag and past listing how much it went for.  found out that the seller used pictures from another listing and posted on bonanza as she was the one selling the bag. since this is my first time dealing with a seller like this...is there anything i need to worry about or case closed since i got my refund? i just don't get why someone would do that. TIA for your time!!


----------



## whateve

onmymind24seven said:


> hi Beenburned. got an update on my situation and have a question for you. so the seller never shipped out my package and i waited 2 week time frame on bonanza to filed a claim and got an immediate refund from paypal. did a quick search on ebay looking for the same bag and past listing how much it went for.  found out that the seller used pictures from another listing and posted on bonanza as she was the one selling the bag. since this is my first time dealing with a seller like this...is there anything i need to worry about or case closed since i got my refund? i just don't get why someone would do that. TIA for your time!!


Maybe she was the seller on ebay too, and sold it on ebay first, which is why you didn't get it. I'm not BB but since you got your money back you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## onmymind24seven

whateve said:


> Maybe she was the seller on ebay too, and sold it on ebay first, which is why you didn't get it. I'm not BB but since you got your money back you have nothing to worry about.



*sigh of relieve, thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

onmymind24seven said:


> hi Beenburned. got an update on my situation and have a question for you. so the seller never shipped out my package and i waited 2 week time frame on bonanza to filed a claim and got an immediate refund from paypal. did a quick search on ebay looking for the same bag and past listing how much it went for.  found out that the seller used pictures from another listing and posted on bonanza as she was the one selling the bag. since this is my first time dealing with a seller like this...is there anything i need to worry about or case closed since i got my refund? i just don't get why someone would do that. TIA for your time!!





whateve said:


> Maybe she was the seller on ebay too, and sold it on ebay first, which is why you didn't get it. I'm not BB but since you got your money back you have nothing to worry about.


I'd like to see both the ebay and Bonz listings to see whether it's the same seller on both sites or if one of the sellers stole the pictures. 

My answer to your "what to do" question depends on what the listings show.


----------



## onmymind24seven

BeenBurned said:


> I'd like to see both the ebay and Bonz listings to see whether it's the same seller on both sites or if one of the sellers stole the pictures.
> 
> My answer to your "what to do" question depends on what the listings show.



here's the bonanza listing http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Louis-Vuitton-Speedy-30-In-Excellent-Shape/207031762

here's the ebay one http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

onmymind24seven said:


> here's the bonanza listing http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Louis-Vuitton-Speedy-30-In-Excellent-Shape/207031762
> 
> here's the ebay one http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


It looks to me like the seller stole the pictures. The descriptions are different, and the seller on ebay says the box was damaged.

The seller on Bonanza has another negative feedback besides yours. She sold another LV that the buyer didn't receive. The pictures for that listing were stolen from this ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

The seller's 2 positive feedback ratings were from the same buyer for a cookbook that cost 98 cents.

I think you were very lucky that the seller never shipped the bag and you got your money back. I doubt you would have received an authentic bag.

Wait to hear from BB as to what you should do.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> It looks to me like the seller stole the pictures. The descriptions are different, and the seller on ebay says the box was damaged.
> 
> The seller on Bonanza has another negative feedback besides yours. She sold another LV that the buyer didn't receive. The pictures for that listing were stolen from this ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The seller's 2 positive feedback ratings were from the same buyer for a cookbook that cost 98 cents.
> 
> I think you were very lucky that the seller never shipped the bag and you got your money back. I doubt you would have received an authentic bag.
> 
> Wait to hear from BB as to what you should do.




Wasn't there recently a post here about a scammer doing that on Bonanza?  Within the past 2 months?


----------



## BeenBurned

onmymind24seven said:


> hi Beenburned. got an update on my situation and have a question for you. so the seller never shipped out my package and i waited 2 week time frame on bonanza to filed a claim and got an immediate refund from paypal. did a quick search on ebay looking for the same bag and past listing how much it went for.  found out that the seller used pictures from another listing and posted on bonanza as she was the one selling the bag. since this is my first time dealing with a seller like this...is there anything i need to worry about or case closed since i got my refund? i just don't get why someone would do that. TIA for your time!!





whateve said:


> Maybe she was the seller on ebay too, and sold it on ebay first, which is why you didn't get it. I'm not BB but since you got your money back you have nothing to worry about.





onmymind24seven said:


> *sigh of relieve, thank you!





BeenBurned said:


> I'd like to see both the ebay and Bonz listings to see whether it's the same seller on both sites or if one of the sellers stole the pictures.
> 
> My answer to your "what to do" question depends on what the listings show.





onmymind24seven said:


> here's the bonanza listing http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Louis-Vuitton-Speedy-30-In-Excellent-Shape/207031762
> 
> here's the ebay one http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-NEW-LOUIS-VUITTON-DAMIER-EBENE-SPEEDY-BANDOULIERE-30-/231282474867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d9827f73&nma=true&si=0Ll4zav5MkIisgPDp72i9WGdjV8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557







whateve said:


> It looks to me like the seller stole the pictures. The descriptions are different, and the seller on ebay says the box was damaged.
> 
> The seller on Bonanza has another negative feedback besides yours. She sold another LV that the buyer didn't receive. The pictures for that listing were stolen from this ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The seller's 2 positive feedback ratings were from the same buyer for a cookbook that cost 98 cents.
> 
> I think you were very lucky that the seller never shipped the bag and you got your money back. I doubt you would have received an authentic bag.
> 
> Wait to hear from BB as to what you should do.





noshoepolish said:


> Wasn't there recently a post here about a scammer doing that on Bonanza?  Within the past 2 months?


NSP, I don't recall the previous post. If you can find it, please post a link. 

The Bonanza seller,      jable certainly appears to be a scammer IMO and Bonz needs to be alerted to her!

To *onmymind24seven*, my advice would be to shoot an email to Bonz support giving them the information that was posted in these responses.

The other neg received by the seller (also for non-receipt) was also for a Louis Vuitton bag. 

This is      jable's listing: 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ZUR-ARTSY-MM-in-Excellent-condition/207001497

The pictures were stolen from this seller's ebay listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Bonz support is:
support@bonanza.com and I'd also recommend a direct email to mark@bonanza.com

I'm guessing that when you point out the 2 negs for non-shipment and the use of images stolen from other ebay sellers, that person will hopefully be naru'ed from Bonz.


----------



## onmymind24seven

BeenBurned said:


> NSP, I don't recall the previous post. If you can find it, please post a link.
> 
> The Bonanza seller,      jable certainly appears to be a scammer IMO and Bonz needs to be alerted to her!
> 
> To *onmymind24seven*, my advice would be to shoot an email to Bonz support giving them the information that was posted in these responses.
> 
> The other neg received by the seller (also for non-receipt) was also for a Louis Vuitton bag.
> 
> This is      jable's listing:
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ZUR-ARTSY-MM-in-Excellent-condition/207001497
> 
> The pictures were stolen from this seller's ebay listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Bonz support is:
> support@bonanza.com and I'd also recommend a direct email to mark@bonanza.com
> 
> I'm guessing that when you point out the 2 negs for non-shipment and the use of images stolen from other ebay sellers, that person will hopefully be naru'ed from Bonz.



thanks BB i did shoot emails to both places you suggested. hope bonanza stop he/she from selling.


----------



## onmymind24seven

whateve said:


> It looks to me like the seller stole the pictures. The descriptions are different, and the seller on ebay says the box was damaged.
> 
> The seller on Bonanza has another negative feedback besides yours. She sold another LV that the buyer didn't receive. The pictures for that listing were stolen from this ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The seller's 2 positive feedback ratings were from the same buyer for a cookbook that cost 98 cents.
> 
> I think you were very lucky that the seller never shipped the bag and you got your money back. I doubt you would have received an authentic bag.
> 
> Wait to hear from BB as to what you should do.



thank you, i do feel lucky to get my money back,  save me the headache for returning and waiting. hopefully my email to bonanza will close out their seller account.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Is free shipping no longer an automatic 5-star rating for S&H charges? I've sold twice as many items (all free shipping) than my S&H charges category reflects. The number of ratings correlates to number of feedback left (where the buyer writes something)...I thought you got an automatic 5-star rating on this regardless of whether or not the buyer leaves written feedback or DSR ratings for other categories.


----------



## BeenBurned

Pazdzernika said:


> Is free shipping no longer an automatic 5-star rating for S&H charges? I've sold twice as many items (all free shipping) than my S&H charges category reflects. The number of ratings correlates to number of feedback left (where the buyer writes something)...I thought you got an automatic 5-star rating on this regardless of whether or not the buyer leaves written feedback or DSR ratings for other categories.


If shipping is free, the buyer can't rate the shipping star.


----------



## Pazdzernika

BeenBurned said:


> If shipping is free, the buyer can't rate the shipping star.




Yes, I know.  I was asking if I should get the auto 5-rating whether or not the buyer chose to leave actual feedback or rate me on other categories (IAD).


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> If shipping is free, the buyer can't rate the shipping star.





Pazdzernika said:


> Yes, I know.  I was asking if I should get the auto 5-rating whether or not the buyer chose to leave actual feedback or rate me on other categories (IAD).


that's what I was saying. They can't rate the shipping star; it's auto 5


----------



## Pazdzernika

BeenBurned said:


> that's what I was saying. They can't rate the shipping star; it's auto 5



Thanks again, but perhaps I should try to re-word my original post -- using fictitious numbers, let's say that I've sold 100 items in the last 60 days.  Only 25 of those buyers actually left written f/b. Of that 25 only 12 rated item as described. For some reason Shipping Time only had 24 ratings and SH&Charges only had 25.  Shouldn't at least the Shipping Time and SH&C ratings numbers at least match up since those are automatic? All items were mailed and tracking uploaded within 24 hours of purchase (within my shipping time of 1-business day) and all were free shipping.  Since I had sold 100 items  (all free shipping, within 1-business day), why don't I have 100 ratings for the Shipping Time and SH&C categories, automatically?


----------



## noshoepolish

Did you use Parcel Select at all?




Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks again, but perhaps I should try to re-word my original post -- using fictitious numbers, let's say that I've sold 100 items in the last 60 days.  Only 25 of those buyers actually left written f/b. Of that 25 only 12 rated item as described. For some reason Shipping Time only had 24 ratings and SH&Charges only had 25.  Shouldn't at least the Shipping Time and SH&C ratings numbers at least match up since those are automatic? All items were mailed and tracking uploaded within 24 hours of purchase (within my shipping time of 1-business day) and all were free shipping.  Since I had sold 100 items  (all free shipping, within 1-business day), why don't I have 100 ratings for the Shipping Time and SH&C categories, automatically?


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> It looks to me like the seller stole the pictures. The descriptions are different, and the seller on ebay says the box was damaged.
> 
> The seller on Bonanza has another negative feedback besides yours. She sold another LV that the buyer didn't receive. The pictures for that listing were stolen from this ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The seller's 2 positive feedback ratings were from the same buyer for a cookbook that cost 98 cents.
> 
> I think you were very lucky that the seller never shipped the bag and you got your money back. I doubt you would have received an authentic bag.
> 
> Wait to hear from BB as to what you should do.



Agreed and the eBay seller is listed as living in Louisville Ky and that is where the receipt is from and the Bonanza seller live in Florida.


----------



## megt10

Ok here is a question for you more seasoned sellers. I am notified every time I get new followers. I usually check them out as I like to get an idea as to what type of people is following me. I look at their feedback and the feedback that they have left for other people. Today I had a couple new followers and one of them has only left 9 feedback out of 205 transactions and of those 9 5 were negative and 1 was neutral. I am the only person this eBayer is following what would you do?


----------



## BeenBurned

megt10 said:


> Ok here is a question for you more seasoned sellers. I am notified every time I get new followers. I usually check them out as I like to get an idea as to what type of people is following me. I look at their feedback and the feedback that they have left for other people. Today I had a couple new followers and one of them has only left 9 feedback out of 205 transactions and of those 9 5 were negative and 1 was neutral. I am the only person this eBayer is following what would you do?


I'd block. 

I tend to be quick to block someone who I have reason to suspect might be a problem and a buyer who has left over 50% negs out of all the feedback left isn't someone I'd be willing to take a chance with.


----------



## megt10

BeenBurned said:


> I'd block.
> 
> I tend to be quick to block someone who I have reason to suspect might be a problem and a buyer who has left over 50% negs out of all the feedback left isn't someone I'd be willing to take a chance with.



That was my feeling too and now I realize that she just made a purchase from me and the package that I sent out on Friday with the sub for my normal postman has not tracked at all. I have already written to her to let her know that indeed her package went out on Friday with the mailman and I am at a loss for why it hasn't tracked. I also told her that I filed a complaint with USPS as it is now well past the time that it should be showing up and that I would look into it further on Tuesday. This has never happened with any of my packages and now this is the one buyer that something like this happens with. Just shoot me now.


----------



## Parisiangirl

megt10 said:


> That was my feeling too and now I realize that she just made a purchase from me and the package that I sent out on Friday with the sub for my normal postman has not tracked at all. I have already written to her to let her know that indeed her package went out on Friday with the mailman and I am at a loss for why it hasn't tracked. I also told her that I filed a complaint with USPS as it is now well past the time that it should be showing up and that I would look into it further on Tuesday. This has never happened with any of my packages and now this is the one buyer that something like this happens with. Just shoot me now.


I've had it happen before where the post office forgot to scan the package, but it then got scanned when it went through our main hub nearby in NJ.  Have you gone to your post office to ask about it?  That could be what happened to it.  If not, they will give you a toll-free number to call and inquire about the package.

Hopefully it wasn't an expensive item if this is a problematic buyer.  I would probably block this person also.

How can you tell who is following you?  I haven't figured out how to see that...unless no one is following me.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Must Luv Bags said:


> Anyone selling on Tradesy?  I've been on there for two months w/ only one sale.  It's been sooo slow...


If you've had one sale in 2 months consider yourself lucky.  I've tried Tradesy, Snobswap, Vestiaire Collective and Bonanza as alternatives to eBay, and the only venue I sell on is eBay.  I have been able to sell my dust bags on Etsy, seeing how eBay won't let me sell them (but I see others selling theirs all of the time).


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> That was my feeling too and now I realize that she just made a purchase from me and the package that I sent out on Friday with the sub for my normal postman has not tracked at all. I have already written to her to let her know that indeed her package went out on Friday with the mailman and I am at a loss for why it hasn't tracked. I also told her that I filed a complaint with USPS as it is now well past the time that it should be showing up and that I would look into it further on Tuesday. This has never happened with any of my packages and now this is the one buyer that something like this happens with. Just shoot me now.


This happens to me all the time. I know they have picked it up because I get an email from the post office when they pick it up, but they never scan it when they pick it up. It usually doesn't get scanned until it leaves the sorting facility, which could be days. I've had packages not show up in tracking until the day they are delivered.

It would never occur to me to file a complaint this early.

I wouldn't worry about your buyer until she gives you a reason to worry.

I was going to say that almost all of my followers are people who have bought from me in the past.


----------



## Nikki_

megt10 said:


> That was my feeling too and now I realize that she just made a purchase from me and the package that I sent out on Friday with the sub for my normal postman has not tracked at all. I have already written to her to let her know that indeed her package went out on Friday with the mailman and I am at a loss for why it hasn't tracked. I also told her that I filed a complaint with USPS as it is now well past the time that it should be showing up and that I would look into it further on Tuesday. This has never happened with any of my packages and now this is the one buyer that something like this happens with. Just shoot me now.



Don't panic yet. This happens quite often, I'm surprised that this is the first time that it's happened to you. Quite often these days, my package won't scan at my local USPS, but eventually scans at the sort facility. I'm sure tracking will be updated for you either Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## megt10

Parisiangirl said:


> I've had it happen before where the post office forgot to scan the package, but it then got scanned when it went through our main hub nearby in NJ.  Have you gone to your post office to ask about it?  That could be what happened to it.  If not, they will give you a toll-free number to call and inquire about the package.
> 
> Hopefully it wasn't an expensive item if this is a problematic buyer.  I would probably block this person also.
> 
> How can you tell who is following you?  I haven't figured out how to see that...unless no one is following me.



No it was only 99.00 and I spoke with the postman today. He affirmed he picked it up and that he put it with the priority outgoing mail to be scanned. I should've just taken it to the post office I normally go to since my regular mailman was off. My local post office is horrible so I use another town over. I was really expecting to see a scan at some point today but nothing yet. I am going to text my local postman and ask him to find it for me on Tuesday before he heads out on his route.
When someone follows you eBay sends you a note with their user id. To see who is following you click on the top of your page on the left where your name is and that is where it will be along with who you are following, interests, searches etc. I have 131 followers at this point so it is hard to keep track of who bought what. I know one of my followers is blocked she didn't pay.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> Don't panic yet. This happens quite often, I'm surprised that this is the first time that it's happened to you. Quite often these days, my package won't scan at my local USPS, but eventually scans at the sort facility. I'm sure tracking will be updated for you either Sunday night or Monday morning.



Nope never happened and I have made over 150 sales in 4 months. I do have an awesome mailman who goes out of his way for me. He scans in my packages when he accepts them so that tracking is immediate. Usually when he is off I go to another post office. My post office is in a bad area of town and I try not to go there unless DH is available to come with me. I am an A type personality where business is concerned so something like this does totally stress me out. I try and stay on top of everything, I check tracking constantly which is how I knew there was a problem.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> This happens to me all the time. I know they have picked it up because I get an email from the post office when they pick it up, but they never scan it when they pick it up. It usually doesn't get scanned until it leaves the sorting facility, which could be days. I've had packages not show up in tracking until the day they are delivered.
> 
> It would never occur to me to file a complaint this early.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about your buyer until she gives you a reason to worry.
> 
> I was going to say that almost all of my followers are people who have bought from me in the past.



Well given the fact that out of her 200+ positive feedback as a buyer she has left 9 feedback 5 negative 1 neutral 1 just strange so yeah kinda worried. 
So when your tracking finally shows up when does it say it was posted? Do you get dinged as it doesn't show that you sent it on time when in fact you did?
This other mailman is horrible and Dan my normal mailman has warned me that things get lost when this guy is working. So I figured I better get on top of this immediately. If it hadn't been a Friday afternoon I would  just have gone to the post office instead of chancing it. Friday about that time we start getting ready for Shabbat so I figured I would chance it.


----------



## Nikki_

megt10 said:


> Nope never happened and I have made over 150 sales in 4 months. I do have an awesome mailman who goes out of his way for me. He scans in my packages when he accepts them so that tracking is immediate. Usually when he is off I go to another post office. My post office is in a bad area of town and I try not to go there unless DH is available to come with me. I am an A type personality where business is concerned so something like this does totally stress me out. I try and stay on top of everything, I check tracking constantly which is how I knew there was a problem.



You're fortunate that this hasn't happened to you with all of your sales you've had so far. My local USPS used to scan my packages when I dropped them off at the counter. As of late, they'll stack them with other packages, stating that they'll be scanned when they have time. I tried explaining that I need them scanned as they're dropped off, but they don't seem to care. I'll likely be visiting the USPS in the next city over in the future.

I once dropped off a package and it's only scan was "delivered." No initial scan, sort facility scans, only "delivered." Talk about panic. I was on the phone with my local USPS, the general USPS number and no one could tell me a thing. Thankfully, it was delivered.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> Well given the fact that out of her 200+ positive feedback as a buyer she has left 9 feedback 5 negative 1 neutral 1 just strange so yeah kinda worried.
> So when your tracking finally shows up when does it say it was posted? Do you get dinged as it doesn't show that you sent it on time when in fact you did?
> This other mailman is horrible and Dan my normal mailman has warned me that things get lost when this guy is working. So I figured I better get on top of this immediately. If it hadn't been a Friday afternoon I would  just have gone to the post office instead of chancing it. Friday about that time we start getting ready for Shabbat so I figured I would chance it.


No I don't get dinged for shipping time. Well, sometimes it will show a defect but once the package is delivered the defect goes away.

I think it is a policy at our post office to not scan anything. One time there was a substitute from another post office who scanned my package when he picked it up. I hinted to my postman that I liked it, but it hasn't made a difference. It would do me no good to take it to the post office. They won't scan it and they won't give you a proof of mailing. The nice thing about my mailman is that if it is too late to set up a pickup on the website, I just leave a note in my mailbox and he'll come up to the porch to pick up.

If things get lost when that mailman is working, why is he still working there?


----------



## threadbender

megt10 said:


> No it was only 99.00 and I spoke with the postman today. He affirmed he picked it up and that he put it with the priority outgoing mail to be scanned. I should've just taken it to the post office I normally go to since my regular mailman was off. My local post office is horrible so I use another town over. I was really expecting to see a scan at some point today but nothing yet. I am going to text my local postman and ask him to find it for me on Tuesday before he heads out on his route.
> When someone follows you eBay sends you a note with their user id. To see who is following you click on the top of your page on the left where your name is and that is where it will be along with who you are following, interests, searches etc. I have 131 followers at this point so it is hard to keep track of who bought what. I know one of my followers is blocked she didn't pay.



I did not know EBay did that. I guess I won't be adding any more to my list. I know to make mine private, but do not necessarily want a seller to know I have them on my list.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> No I don't get dinged for shipping time. Well, sometimes it will show a defect but once the package is delivered the defect goes away.
> 
> I think it is a policy at our post office to not scan anything. One time there was a substitute from another post office who scanned my package when he picked it up. I hinted to my postman that I liked it, but it hasn't made a difference. It would do me no good to take it to the post office. They won't scan it and they won't give you a proof of mailing. The nice thing about my mailman is that if it is too late to set up a pickup on the website, I just leave a note in my mailbox and he'll come up to the porch to pick up.
> 
> If things get lost when that mailman is working, why is he still working there?



Government job, hard to get the lazy people out. That is what it is too about the not scanning it is the choice of your mailman. Mine does even though it takes an extra minute to do it. The rest don't because it isn't required. In fact my mailman gets flack from his coworkers because he goes the extra mile for his customers and makes the rest of them look bad in comparison. Another of his replacements actually sighed when I came out and handed him two packages to take. I mean really isn't that part of the job??? Oh and the other one from Friday never rings the doorbell to let me know a package is at the door because he knows I have outgoing mail and doesn't want the extra work. I mentioned that in my complaint so today he rang the door but was halfway down the street before I caught up to him.


----------



## megt10

carlpsmom said:


> I did not know EBay did that. I guess I won't be adding any more to my list. I know to make mine private, but do not necessarily want a seller to know I have them on my list.



I follow a few sellers I never mind them knowing I am following them. To me it just means I like there stuff and trust them as a seller.  I sign up for their store newsletters so that I get a jump on new items that I might be interested in and know when they are having a sale, etc. my all time favorite is La Jolla gems/H Moradi they have such beautiful and unique jewelry. They are super honest.


----------



## megt10

Nikki_ said:


> You're fortunate that this hasn't happened to you with all of your sales you've had so far. My local USPS used to scan my packages when I dropped them off at the counter. As of late, they'll stack them with other packages, stating that they'll be scanned when they have time. I tried explaining that I need them scanned as they're dropped off, but they don't seem to care. I'll likely be visiting the USPS in the next city over in the future.
> 
> I once dropped off a package and it's only scan was "delivered." No initial scan, sort facility scans, only "delivered." Talk about panic. I was on the phone with my local USPS, the general USPS number and no one could tell me a thing. Thankfully, it was delivered.



I had one very large transaction that kept saying it was at the post office. A woman bought 3 of my jackets. 2 separate packages and for over a week it said the same thing. Finally I wrote to her and asked about it. She had had them re delivered the next day. No signature was received nothing. Thank god she was honest. She left me feedback but asked that I did not leave it for her. I think they were invisimotos.


----------



## threadbender

megt10 said:


> I follow a few sellers I never mind them knowing I am following them. To me it just means I like there stuff and trust them as a seller.  I sign up for their store newsletters so that I get a jump on new items that I might be interested in and know when they are having a sale, etc. my all time favorite is La Jolla gems/H Moradi they have such beautiful and unique jewelry. They are super honest.



I understand that. I also keep sellers on mine, that I may be keeping an eye on. I would prefer they not know that. Simple fix. I will just not add any of those.


----------



## Shoppinmel

noshoepolish said:


> Wasn't there recently a post here about a scammer doing that on Bonanza?  Within the past 2 months?



Uh yeah, this is sounding very familiar however I don't think it's my seller coming back with a new ID as she would most likely list again under that $750 mark.  She also stole pictures from Ebay and had sold two inexpensive items before selling more expensive LV bags.  OP I think you are very lucky she didn't ship anything!


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> I did not know EBay did that. I guess I won't be adding any more to my list. I know to make mine private, but do not necessarily want a seller to know I have them on my list.





carlpsmom said:


> I understand that. I also keep sellers on mine, that I may be keeping an eye on. I would prefer they not know that. Simple fix. I will just not add any of those.


Before they changed it from the Favorite Sellers list, most of the sellers on my list were people I didn't want to buy from. You were allowed to add a note to remind you why the seller was on your list. I think you had the option to let the seller know you had favorited them or you could remain anonymous. By changing it to Sellers You Follow, now I have no way to keep track of bad sellers unless I want them to know who I am. Since you can't add a note anymore I won't remember why I put them on the list.


----------



## noshoepolish

Use a scan sheet.  I use one all of the time, even with one package.


----------



## Parisiangirl

megt10 said:


> No it was only 99.00 and I spoke with the postman today. He affirmed he picked it up and that he put it with the priority outgoing mail to be scanned. I should've just taken it to the post office I normally go to since my regular mailman was off. My local post office is horrible so I use another town over. I was really expecting to see a scan at some point today but nothing yet. I am going to text my local postman and ask him to find it for me on Tuesday before he heads out on his route.
> When someone follows you eBay sends you a note with their user id. To see who is following you click on the top of your page on the left where your name is and that is where it will be along with who you are following, interests, searches etc. I have 131 followers at this point so it is hard to keep track of who bought what. I know one of my followers is blocked she didn't pay.


Thanks for informing me on how to check on if anyone is following me.  I'll have to check, but I have never gotten an email from eBay so I doubt anyone is.  It's probably because I have too much of a variety of stuff.

You are doing great on eBay for someone who has only been on there for a couple of months.  Congratulations!


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> No I don't get dinged for shipping time. Well, sometimes it will show a defect but once the package is delivered the defect goes away.
> 
> I think it is a policy at our post office to not scan anything. One time there was a substitute from another post office who scanned my package when he picked it up. I hinted to my postman that I liked it, but it hasn't made a difference. It would do me no good to take it to the post office. They won't scan it and they won't give you a proof of mailing. The nice thing about my mailman is that if it is too late to set up a pickup on the website, I just leave a note in my mailbox and he'll come up to the porch to pick up.
> 
> If things get lost when that mailman is working, why is he still working there?


Why bother having tracking if the local Post Office branch has a policy is to not scan a package?  It seems counter productive.


----------



## uadjit

Parisiangirl said:


> Why bother having tracking if the local Post Office branch has a policy is to not scan a package?  It seems counter productive.



It gets scanned automatically at the local sorting center, or failing that farther along on its journey. Most of the time the package at least gets scanned _somewhere_. That's proof that you mailed it, at least.


----------



## seltzer92

Ebay does not make global shipping people return the items for certain catagories, true or false?


----------



## piosavsfan

For the sellers, where are you planning on selling your items once Paypals 180 day policy starts? Is there a good place to sell where you don't have to use Paypal?


----------



## whateve

piosavsfan said:


> For the sellers, where are you planning on selling your items once Paypals 180 day policy starts? Is there a good place to sell where you don't have to use Paypal?


I don't think it is going to make much of a difference for me. In the past when the time for a Paypal dispute was past, the buyer would just file a claim with their credit card company. Often the credit card company sided with the buyer, without considering any evidence. Then Paypal had to fight the credit card company, and the seller might have had the money removed from their Paypal account, even if they weren't at fault. IMO Paypal changed their policy to encourage people to open their claims with Paypal instead. I think that will give sellers a greater chance to win a claim.

Etsy has direct checkout where the buyer can pay with a credit card. I think that a seller is at risk for a credit card dispute without warning. I don't think it is any safer for a seller.


----------



## whateve

seltzer92 said:


> Ebay does not make global shipping people return the items for certain catagories, true or false?


I don't know what you are asking. I don't think you have to offer returns if you opt into the global shipping program.


----------



## seltzer92

whateve said:


> I don't know what you are asking. I don't think you have to offer returns if you opt into the global shipping program.



i am a US ebay seller.

what happens if an international buyer files INAD or SNAD on a item he received from the global shipping program? can they force a return?

also how long does a buyer (any international buyer not necessarily global shipping buyer) have to upload a tracking number if they've forced a return? do they have two working days to do it? or will i not be notified that they've uploaded tracking info until the item arrives back to me? 

sorry if my questions are convoluted. just wondering what happens if a global shipping buyer wants to return something. ive only shipped one item so far to a global shipping buyer - so far so good. 

i do have an international buyer right now that has forced a return - so i'm wondering if they've actually uploaded a tracking number or not. i have a sneaking suspicion my buyer isnt going to bother returning the item.


----------



## whateve

seltzer92 said:


> i am a US ebay seller.
> 
> what happens if an international buyer files INAD or SNAD on a item he received from the global shipping program? can they force a return?
> 
> also how long does a buyer (any international buyer not necessarily global shipping buyer) have to upload a tracking number if they've forced a return? do they have two working days to do it? or will i not be notified that they've uploaded tracking info until the item arrives back to me?
> 
> sorry if my questions are convoluted. just wondering what happens if a global shipping buyer wants to return something. ive only shipped one item so far to a global shipping buyer - so far so good.
> 
> i do have an international buyer right now that has forced a return - so i'm wondering if they've actually uploaded a tracking number or not. i have a sneaking suspicion my buyer isnt going to bother returning the item.


I tried to ask this question when I called ebay and I didn't get an answer. What I asked specifically was "would I be responsible for the original shipping fees and customs fees that the global shipping program charged the buyer in the case of a SNAD?" If you call them, you have to talk to a global shipping specialist.

If you get an INR claim, you are not responsible as long as you have tracking proving it was received in Kentucky. By the way, the facility in Kentucky must have a special arrangement with the post office. My items are always delivered there in the middle of the night.

The most expensive thing I sell is around $200, so with the extra shipping cost and loss of customs fees, I don't think any of my buyers are going to return. I've never had a SNAD claim except when I was enrolled in managed returns and that was just because the buyer figured that if she claimed SNAD, she didn't have to pay for shipping, and it was a US buyer. If I had an international buyer with a problem, I would attempt to give them a partial refund in order to convince them not to open a case.

I don't think a buyer has any limitation on having to upload tracking for a return. I don't think she is required at all to upload tracking. If the seller claims she didn't get it, then the buyer will have to provide the tracking number then, but I don't think there is any requirement as a buyer to do so. I believe that is one of the reasons that ebay has been pushing managed returns. Then the buyer gets a return shipping label from ebay and the tracking is automatically uploaded. 

This has been one of my pet peeves with ebay and Paypal. If I make an amicable arrangement with the seller to return something, there is no way to do it in ebay or paypal where it links to the original sale. I can buy shipping through Paypal, which will send the seller the tracking number, but ebay isn't notified and there is nothing that connects it with the original sale. Plus I have to rely on the address the seller provided me instead of having access to their ebay and Paypal address.


----------



## whateve

I clicked on "follow this seller" today and it said that it was public. I was able to change it to private, but I'm assuming that the seller will be notified. I can't find anywhere on ebay that allows me to make it private right off the bat. If you make it private does the seller still know?

I don't even think this does what I want. It just puts it in my feed. There are already so many things in my feed, I would never find them. What I really should have done was just saved a search for that seller.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I clicked on "follow this seller" today and it said that it was public. I was able to change it to private, but I'm assuming that the seller will be notified. I can't find anywhere on ebay that allows me to make it private right off the bat. If you make it private does the seller still know?
> 
> I don't even think this does what I want. It just puts it in my feed. There are already so many things in my feed, I would never find them. What I really should have done was just saved a search for that seller.



Yeah, I have done that before. I created a short list which is different than my watch list. That reminds me of the sellers I like to check in with to see if I am missing something that I just must have, lol. Still I have no problem with a seller knowing that I am following their items. I also sign up for some of their newsletters so that I sont miss sales and price drops. I have cut back though on the sellers I follow because like you there were so many I coul remember why I was even following them.


----------



## megt10

Of follow up on that missing package. It finally got scanned in Pittsburgh and was delivered today. Hopefully that will not cause a defect for me since I had to have sent it within my 1 day timeframe in order for it to make it from SoCal to Penn. still no response from the buyer. Guess no news is good news with her. Since she only seems to leave any feedback if she is unhappy. Still think I will block her. She never once responded to my notes to her regarding the fact that I had shipped her item. No thank you for checking nothing.


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> Of follow up on that missing package. It finally got scanned in Pittsburgh and was delivered today. Hopefully that will not cause a defect for me since I had to have sent it within my 1 day timeframe in order for it to make it from SoCal to Penn. still no response from the buyer. Guess no news is good news with her. Since she only seems to leave any feedback if she is unhappy. Still think I will block her. She never once responded to my notes to her regarding the fact that I had shipped her item. No thank you for checking nothing.


It's possible that she has an email address she uses for ebay and nothing else, and she only checks it when she is expecting a message.

I'm glad your package got there. I'm sure it won't count as a defect as this happens to a good portion of my sales, especially the small items I ship first class. They are even less likely to scan those along the way then the priority. I get nervous every time but they always show up.


----------



## seltzer92

whateve said:


> The most expensive thing I sell is around $200, so with the extra shipping cost and loss of customs fees, I don't think any of my buyers are going to return. I've never had a SNAD claim except when I was enrolled in managed returns and that was just because the buyer figured that if she claimed SNAD, she didn't have to pay for shipping, and it was a US buyer. If I had an international buyer with a problem, I would attempt to give them a partial refund in order to convince them not to open a case.
> 
> I don't think a buyer has any limitation on having to upload tracking for a return. I don't think she is required at all to upload tracking. If the seller claims she didn't get it, then the buyer will have to provide the tracking number then, but I don't think there is any requirement as a buyer to do so. I believe that is one of the reasons that ebay has been pushing managed returns. Then the buyer gets a return shipping label from ebay and the tracking is automatically uploaded.



i have nearly 800 positive feedback on ebay and have been selling for 10 years. not professionally - just extra items i have lying around. 

i have been extorted and blackmailed more than a few times by buyers that want the item for free or partial refunds covering nearly the entire cost of the item. i once had to beg a buyer to leave me just enough $ to cover the listing fee while keeping the item. that was a low point - unfortunately there was nothing i could do. i had several other auctions running concurrently for high value items that i needed the proceeds on for rent. if i got any sort of negative feedback and wasnt able to have ebay remove it i would be sunk.

last month i sold an item internationally only to have the buyer file INR while the buyer admitted receiving the item. i had my hopes up that i might actually have a chance to fight this and not have a forced return - only to have the buyer refile as INAD and force the return. so i'm out the shipping fee also. the message i got from ebay indicated she had uploaded tracking information and had already been reimbursed for the entire amount she paid including shipping, not when tracking shows as delivered. i'm praying that the actual dress is in the package when it arrives - not something else as she indicated she might want to keep the item and get a partial refund in one of her initial messages.

that was the first i've ever fought a return and i guess the last. i can't risk losing postage (i already subsidize international postage to an extent discounting it for all my foreign buyers to attract bidders) 

it is depressing though to take a stand - for once - only to have it backfire. i am out only 50$ but it feels like a lot more.

i know that i shouldn't take it personally - that there are greedy horrible people out there that will think of nothing but to take a strangers money. and there are also nice people - i had one buyer send me a real pearl necklace as a thank you gift.


----------



## onmymind24seven

*update:* bonanza sent me an email letting me know they suspended the seller. thanks ladies for the advice and support.


----------



## whateve

seltzer92 said:


> i have nearly 800 positive feedback on ebay and have been selling for 10 years. not professionally - just extra items i have lying around.
> 
> i have been extorted and blackmailed more than a few times by buyers that want the item for free or partial refunds covering nearly the entire cost of the item. i once had to beg a buyer to leave me just enough $ to cover the listing fee while keeping the item. that was a low point - unfortunately there was nothing i could do. i had several other auctions running concurrently for high value items that i needed the proceeds on for rent. if i got any sort of negative feedback and wasnt able to have ebay remove it i would be sunk.
> 
> last month i sold an item internationally only to have the buyer file INR while the buyer admitted receiving the item. i had my hopes up that i might actually have a chance to fight this and not have a forced return - only to have the buyer refile as INAD and force the return. so i'm out the shipping fee also. the message i got from ebay indicated she had uploaded tracking information and had already been reimbursed for the entire amount she paid including shipping, not when tracking shows as delivered. i'm praying that the actual dress is in the package when it arrives - not something else as she indicated she might want to keep the item and get a partial refund in one of her initial messages.
> 
> that was the first i've ever fought a return and i guess the last. i can't risk losing postage (i already subsidize international postage to an extent discounting it for all my foreign buyers to attract bidders)
> 
> it is depressing though to take a stand - for once - only to have it backfire. i am out only 50$ but it feels like a lot more.
> 
> i know that i shouldn't take it personally - that there are greedy horrible people out there that will think of nothing but to take a strangers money. and there are also nice people - i had one buyer send me a real pearl necklace as a thank you gift.


Wow, that's horrible! One of the reasons I'm afraid to sell internationally is because of the possibility of a SNAD, which would cost so much more than one in the US.


----------



## whateve

onmymind24seven said:


> *update:* bonanza sent me an email letting me know they suspended the seller. thanks ladies for the advice and support.


That's great news!


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> It's possible that she has an email address she uses for ebay and nothing else, and she only checks it when she is expecting a message.
> 
> I'm glad your package got there. I'm sure it won't count as a defect as this happens to a good portion of my sales, especially the small items I ship first class. They are even less likely to scan those along the way then the priority. I get nervous every time but they always show up.


I guess it is possible that she has an email address just for eBay but don't you think she would be logging in to see when to expect her items. I would do that when I have made a purchase. I am just glad it arrived and I have heard nothing from her which I guess is a good sign.


seltzer92 said:


> i have nearly 800 positive feedback on ebay and have been selling for 10 years. not professionally - just extra items i have lying around.
> 
> i have been extorted and blackmailed more than a few times by buyers that want the item for free or partial refunds covering nearly the entire cost of the item. i once had to beg a buyer to leave me just enough $ to cover the listing fee while keeping the item. that was a low point - unfortunately there was nothing i could do. i had several other auctions running concurrently for high value items that i needed the proceeds on for rent. if i got any sort of negative feedback and wasnt able to have ebay remove it i would be sunk.
> 
> last month i sold an item internationally only to have the buyer file INR while the buyer admitted receiving the item. i had my hopes up that i might actually have a chance to fight this and not have a forced return - only to have the buyer refile as INAD and force the return. so i'm out the shipping fee also. the message i got from ebay indicated she had uploaded tracking information and had already been reimbursed for the entire amount she paid including shipping, not when tracking shows as delivered. i'm praying that the actual dress is in the package when it arrives - not something else as she indicated she might want to keep the item and get a partial refund in one of her initial messages.
> 
> that was the first i've ever fought a return and i guess the last. i can't risk losing postage (i already subsidize international postage to an extent discounting it for all my foreign buyers to attract bidders)
> 
> it is depressing though to take a stand - for once - only to have it backfire. i am out only 50$ but it feels like a lot more.
> 
> i know that i shouldn't take it personally - that there are greedy horrible people out there that will think of nothing but to take a strangers money. and there are also nice people - i had one buyer send me a real pearl necklace as a thank you gift.


Wow, that is one of the reasons that I just won't ship internationally. I am sorry you are going through that. It is hard not to take these things personally at least it is for me. When you really do you best to get screwed just sucks.


onmymind24seven said:


> *update:* bonanza sent me an email letting me know they suspended the seller. thanks ladies for the advice and support.



I am so glad.


----------



## whateve

seltzer92 said:


> i have nearly 800 positive feedback on ebay and have been selling for 10 years. not professionally - just extra items i have lying around.
> 
> i have been extorted and blackmailed more than a few times by buyers that want the item for free or partial refunds covering nearly the entire cost of the item. i once had to beg a buyer to leave me just enough $ to cover the listing fee while keeping the item. that was a low point - unfortunately there was nothing i could do. i had several other auctions running concurrently for high value items that i needed the proceeds on for rent. if i got any sort of negative feedback and wasnt able to have ebay remove it i would be sunk.
> 
> last month i sold an item internationally only to have the buyer file INR while the buyer admitted receiving the item. i had my hopes up that i might actually have a chance to fight this and not have a forced return - only to have the buyer refile as INAD and force the return. so i'm out the shipping fee also. the message i got from ebay indicated she had uploaded tracking information and had already been reimbursed for the entire amount she paid including shipping, not when tracking shows as delivered. i'm praying that the actual dress is in the package when it arrives - not something else as she indicated she might want to keep the item and get a partial refund in one of her initial messages.
> 
> that was the first i've ever fought a return and i guess the last. i can't risk losing postage (i already subsidize international postage to an extent discounting it for all my foreign buyers to attract bidders)
> 
> it is depressing though to take a stand - for once - only to have it backfire. i am out only 50$ but it feels like a lot more.
> 
> i know that i shouldn't take it personally - that there are greedy horrible people out there that will think of nothing but to take a strangers money. and there are also nice people - i had one buyer send me a real pearl necklace as a thank you gift.


Now I'm nervous. I just sold to someone in Singapore through GSP. I'm not selling much since I lost top rated seller status. If it weren't for my GSP sales, I'd have even less.

On a different but related note, I'm thinking of trying to sell something really cheap just to boost my sales count so I'll qualify for TRS again. Any ideas?


----------



## soleilbrun

Ok here's a new one.

I open a dispute for an item that I purchased on ebay. The seller stated she shipped on 9.27 but ihave not received the item or heard from the seller. Once I opened a dispute the claims she sent the itme but it was returned to her (doubt it). I asked her to send me a photo of the returned pqckage so I can verify the addresse she used. She said she would but never has. Tonight, she opened a case against me for non payment. 
The seller was unable for days to send me an invoice with shipping costs to my country. She agreed she would ship to me before I bid. In an effort to get things going because I wanted the item, I paid via paypal using her paypal account identifier and referenced the ebay item number in the payment. I suppose I just have to enter the payment information into her dispute to put an end to this but what a piece of work! Is this the best way to proceed?
Hopefully she will not respond to my dispute and I can get my money back and be through with this seller. Do you think her dispute against me will have any effect on my ability to leave feedback?

I just checked my ebay and I cannot leave feedback for the moment. Her dispute prevents me from doing so. I have not been able to log on to paypal for days now, anyone else? I will have to give them a call tomorrow. This seller is PITA! Where may I post her ebay ID? Is it appropriate in the bad buyer thread?


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> Wow, that's horrible! One of the reasons I'm afraid to sell internationally is because of the possibility of a SNAD, which would cost so much more than one in the US.


Wow.  That really stinks.  That is one of the other reasons I won't sell internationally--the postage costs too much if someone complains and wants to be reimbursed.  

And never mind the fact that you can never get reimbursed by the foreign post office if something breaks or disappears when you mail it overseas.  I learned that the hard way mailing family heirlooms to myself from Europe.  Now I have to slowly but surely bring my grandmother's 1929 Limoges dishes on the plane with me every year when I come back from Paris.  They also lost part of my mother's real silver set and never reimbursed me, despite the fact that I had purchased extra insurance.  I must be missing 11 pieces of it.  I couldn't take knives on the plane with me though.

I know it sounds cliche, but I still believe in karma, and those scammers will get what they deserve somehow.  At least you had one nice person send you a necklace.  That's heartwarming.


----------



## Parisiangirl

megt10 said:


> Of follow up on that missing package. It finally got scanned in Pittsburgh and was delivered today. Hopefully that will not cause a defect for me since I had to have sent it within my 1 day timeframe in order for it to make it from SoCal to Penn. still no response from the buyer. Guess no news is good news with her. Since she only seems to leave any feedback if she is unhappy. Still think I will block her. She never once responded to my notes to her regarding the fact that I had shipped her item. No thank you for checking nothing.


I find that about 1 in 5 buyers actually leaves seller feedback.  I even put personal handwritten notes with their merchandise, and I still hardly get any feedback. I also ship everything within 24 hours of receipt of payment and describe everything to the smallest detail and usually always post 12 pictures.

I would say no news is good news, in both the particular case that you are talking about and in the case of buyers leaving feedback in general.


----------



## seltzer92

Parisiangirl said:


> I would say no news is good news, in both the particular case that you are talking about and in the case of buyers leaving feedback in general.



i agree - no news is good news! earlier today i logged onto ebay and saw that my feedback number increased - i clicked through to my new feedback comment and made the sign of the cross when i saw that it was positive - and i'm not even religious.

too many of these buyers have us on tenterhooks...


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> I find that about 1 in 5 buyers actually leaves seller feedback.  I even put personal handwritten notes with their merchandise, and I still hardly get any feedback. I also ship everything within 24 hours of receipt of payment and describe everything to the smallest detail and usually always post 12 pictures.
> 
> I would say no news is good news, in both the particular case that you are talking about and in the case of buyers leaving feedback in general.


I do the same with my buyers - handwritten notes, 12 pictures, descriptions of every scratch, and immediate shipping. Lately I've been getting more feedback but it certainly fluctuates. A lot of my buyers have low feedback. They may not be aware of the feedback procedure. I know I wasn't when I bought my first item on ebay.

I usually leave feedback, but I don't when I have nothing nice to say. I figure that if I was less than thrilled with the purchase I should have tried to resolve it with the seller. If I didn't give them a chance to improve the situation, it isn't fair to give them less than glowing feedback. If I was really dissatisfied, I would have contacted them and expected some kind of resolution, but in all those in between situations, I don't want to sound like I'm extorting a partial refund and what is the purpose of complaining if I don't want anything from the seller?

DH wants me to send a message to one of my latest buyers, now that it is past the return period, telling her about other items I have for sale. I told him it isn't worth the risk since she never left feedback.


----------



## Nolia

*Hi everyone.

I recently sold an item for around $1600USD on ebay. I noticed after my buyer paid that -$60 fee was deducted in the Paypal receipt.  I though that was the Ebay seller fee? Now I get another invoice from Ebay for $185USD as the fee. What was the original $60 for?*


----------



## beekmanhill

Nolia said:


> *Hi everyone.
> 
> I recently sold an item for around $1600USD on ebay. I noticed after my buyer paid that -$60 fee was deducted in the Paypal receipt.  I though that was the Ebay seller fee? Now I get another invoice from Ebay for $185USD as the fee. What was the original $60 for?*


WOW, I thought the eBay fee was 10% and the PayPal fee 2.9%.  I must be behind the times, haven't been selling lately.


----------



## Nolia

beekmanhill said:


> WOW, I thought the eBay fee was 10% and the PayPal fee 2.9%.  I must be behind the times, haven't been selling lately.



Wut? There is a paypal fee now?!

I haven't sold for a long time... I guess I missed this memo...


----------



## chanelwish

Nolia said:


> Wut? There is a paypal fee now?!
> 
> I haven't sold for a long time... I guess I missed this memo...



yes, paypal fee(((


----------



## beekmanhill

Nolia said:


> Wut? There is a paypal fee now?!
> 
> I haven't sold for a long time... I guess I missed this memo...


Oh, yes, a PayPal fee.  I only started selling in summer 2013, and there was a 2.9% fee then for PayPal.

Here is a link to their fee page.

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/merchant-fees


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> *Hi everyone.
> 
> I recently sold an item for around $1600USD on ebay. I noticed after my buyer paid that -$60 fee was deducted in the Paypal receipt.  I though that was the Ebay seller fee? Now I get another invoice from Ebay for $185USD as the fee. What was the original $60 for?*


I think that's paypal's fee. When the payment isn't made in your currency, there's a conversion fee. 


Nolia said:


> Wut? There is a paypal fee now?!
> 
> I haven't sold for a long time... I guess I missed this memo...


Absolutely!



beekmanhill said:


> WOW, I thought the eBay fee was 10% and the PayPal fee 2.9%.  I must be behind the times, haven't been selling lately.


It costs more for international transactions.

International Fees 
2.9% transaction fee plus a 1% cross-border fee and/or 2.5% currency conversion.

At this rate, it's $46.40 (2.9%) plus $16 (1% cross-border fee) which = $62.40.


----------



## soleilbrun

I have an auction up with a little over a day left. It has been 2 days that someone bid on the item. Today, they send me a message saying they thought the inseam measurements I gave was the waist and they think they will not fit. I did not get a question from the bidder but I assume they no longer want it. Should I suggest they retract their bid or cancel it for them? I am inclined to tell them to retract it so that others will be aware they have a history of bid retractions. Is this correct as they did not ask me a question?


----------



## seltzer92

BeenBurned said:


> I think that's paypal's fee. When the payment isn't made in your currency, there's a conversion fee.
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> It costs more for international transactions.
> 
> International Fees
> 2.9% transaction fee plus a 1% cross-border fee and/or 2.5% currency conversion.
> 
> At this rate, it's $46.40 (2.9%) plus $16 (1% cross-border fee) which = $62.40.



i'm a bit on the slow side.

so as a US seller, am i charged extra because my buyer is located abroad and pays in a foreign currency?


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> i'm a bit on the slow side.
> 
> so as a US seller, am i charged extra because my buyer is located abroad and pays in a foreign currency?



Yes. Ive received payments in Canadian currency and paid a fee to withdraw in US dollars.


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> I have an auction up with a little over a day left. It has been 2 days that someone bid on the item. Today, they send me a message saying they thought the inseam measurements I gave was the waist and they think they will not fit. I did not get a question from the bidder but I assume they no longer want it. Should I suggest they retract their bid or cancel it for them? I am inclined to tell them to retract it so that others will be aware they have a history of bid retractions. Is this correct as they did not ask me a question?


I think it will hurt you either way. When a buyer retracts their bid, other buyers figure they must be something wrong with the item and are less likely to bid.


----------



## whateve

I thought feedback would be removed if you mentioned that you have to get ebay involved, or that you opened a case. Is it just that ebay hasn't found these yet or did they change the rules?
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I thought feedback would be removed if you mentioned that you have to get ebay involved, or that you opened a case. Is it just that ebay hasn't found these yet or did they change the rules?
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=negative&interval=365


If the seller doesn't know to request the removal, it doesn't happen. Sometimes it's a good thing when the seller doesn't know any better.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If the seller doesn't know to request the removal, it doesn't happen. Sometimes it's a good thing when the seller doesn't know any better.


thanks! I don't know why ebay doesn't want buyers to know that the seller required ebay's intervention to make it right.


----------



## seltzer92

so with the new ebay/paypal rules changing on november 18th i should keep all my postal receipts for 6 months right? 

does anyone know if USPS keeps electronic records longer than 6 months?


----------



## maramd

Purchased a vintage coach bag from a seller on ebay. I get error messages when I go to pay at paypal. 
Here is one message: "One or more of the items below cannot be purchased because the seller has not specified shipping costs to the location selected."
Shipping was specified in the listing, my address is correct. No other issues with any other items in my cart. Sent seller 4 messages requesting total over the last 3 days. I never received an order confirmation for this item as immediately received for all my other purchases. No response from seller. Now what?

Here is the link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141438918445?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITg


----------



## whateve

maramd said:


> Purchased a vintage coach bag from a seller on ebay. I get error messages when I go to pay at paypal.
> Here is one message: "One or more of the items below cannot be purchased because the seller has not specified shipping costs to the location selected."
> Shipping was specified in the listing, my address is correct. No other issues with any other items in my cart. Sent seller 4 messages requesting total over the last 3 days. I never received an order confirmation for this item as immediately received for all my other purchases. No response from seller. Now what?
> 
> Here is the link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141438918445?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITg


I've noticed that on ebay the shipping charges disappear from the listing after it ends, so you can't go back to see the original charge. I wonder if that is mucking things up. The easiest way to fix it would be for the seller to send you an invoice but if you aren't getting any response from the seller, I guess that isn't going to happen. It might be temporary error in Paypal. If not, you might have to call to get it resolved.


----------



## maramd

whateve said:


> I've noticed that on ebay the shipping charges disappear from the listing after it ends, so you can't go back to see the original charge. I wonder if that is mucking things up. The easiest way to fix it would be for the seller to send you an invoice but if you aren't getting any response from the seller, I guess that isn't going to happen. It might be temporary error in Paypal. If not, you might have to call to get it resolved.




Thanks. Will call ebay. Don't understand why seller isn't responding to my emails. 

Update: tried one more time. Success! Shipping charge was finally in the paypal total. What did you do?! Lol!


----------



## BunnyRoca

Need some help here:

I purchased a Tiffany necklace on eBay that turned out to be a fake, so I returned it to the seller using eBay's prepaid shipping label. Today, the shipping status states "Address Undeliverable". Shouldn't the address be correct if it's automatically generated? What happened to the package?


----------



## whateve

maramd said:


> Thanks. Will call ebay. Don't understand why seller isn't responding to my emails.
> 
> Update: tried one more time. Success! Shipping charge was finally in the paypal total. What did you do?! Lol!


Glad I had the magic touch!


----------



## whateve

I sold something through the GSP to a buyer in Singapore. It has been sitting in Kentucky at ebay's shipping center for 10 days. DH thinks they wait until they have a bunch of things going to Singapore so they can bundle them. Do you think this is true? I'm afraid my buyer will get impatient and want to cancel the order.


----------



## ValentineNicole

whateve said:


> I sold something through the GSP to a buyer in Singapore. It has been sitting in Kentucky at ebay's shipping center for 10 days. DH thinks they wait until they have a bunch of things going to Singapore so they can bundle them. Do you think this is true? I'm afraid my buyer will get impatient and want to cancel the order.




One time this happened to me selling a purse I no longer used. The buyer filed an item not received case. eBay researched and found by their error, it was not scanned on departure. Buyer received a refund, but from eBay, not me. She left negative feedback, but eBay promptly removed it, as there was no fault to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I sold something through the GSP to a buyer in Singapore. It has been sitting in Kentucky at ebay's shipping center for 10 days. DH thinks they wait until they have a bunch of things going to Singapore so they can bundle them. Do you think this is true? I'm afraid my buyer will get impatient and want to cancel the order.


I'm betting that's what they do. 

Prior to GSP, international buyers made their own arrangements with shipping companies and those companies, too, would hold packages until there was a quantity worth shipping.


----------



## Toby93

I have to return an item for the first time.  I know I have read here that if it is over $750, then you need signature confirmation.  My question is:  when I look on the USPS website, there are options for SC Electronic ($2.35) or Adult Signature Required ( $5.20).  Is the SC Electronic the option that I should choose?  Does this cover me ( along with insurance) through eBay and Paypal?  Thanks


----------



## puckettk

Toby93 said:


> I have to return an item for the first time.  I know I have read here that if it is over $750, then you need signature confirmation.  My question is:  when I look on the USPS website, there are options for SC Electronic ($2.35) or Adult Signature Required ( $5.20).  Is the SC Electronic the option that I should choose?  Does this cover me ( along with insurance) through eBay and Paypal?  Thanks



Electronic Signature Confirmation is sufficient.  Adult Signature Required is generally used for shipping merchandise that is age restricted (such as alcohol).


----------



## seltzer92

i have a question about return fraud from buyers that don't use ebay's return labels.

a scammer could select ANYONE or a business that resides in that same  zip code and just send them anything (say towels) with a similar weight to the  original item. 

so, theoretically a scammer buyer could have anything delivered to anyone to  in the same zip code and it would scan as "delivered", is that correct?


----------



## uadjit

seltzer92 said:


> i have a question about return fraud from buyers that don't use ebay's return labels.
> 
> a scammer could select ANYONE or a business that resides in that same  zip code and just send them anything (say towels) with a similar weight to the  original item.
> 
> so, theoretically a scammer buyer could have anything delivered to anyone to  in the same zip code and it would scan as "delivered", is that correct?



Not theoretically. Practically. This happened to me with a sale through Bonanza. A buyer said they were returning a Burberry bag then they sent a package to a townhome complex in my zip code. On the day after it was delivered they opened a SNAD dispute claiming the bag was counterfeit and had it closed in their favor the same day (didn't even know that was possible) by showing PP the delivery info to my zip code. I provided PP with proof from the PO that they had sent it to the wrong address, proof that the return address I'd given was correct AND proof of authenticity and they still denied my appeal in minutes. I just had to keep calling back until I got a supervisor who admitted they'd messed up and refunded me. The buyer still kept their money, though (and probably the bag).

I know you were asking about eBay return labels but I'd imagine that even if eBay provided them a return label they could still just ignore it, send whatever to your zip code and file a PP dispute.


----------



## seltzer92

uadjit said:


> Not theoretically. Practically. This happened to me with a sale through Bonanza. A buyer said they were returning a Burberry bag then they sent a package to a townhome complex in my zip code. On the day after it was delivered they opened a SNAD dispute claiming the bag was counterfeit and had it closed in their favor the same day (didn't even know that was possible) by showing PP the delivery info to my zip code. I provided PP with proof from the PO that they had sent it to the wrong address, proof that the return address I'd given was correct AND proof of authenticity and they still denied my appeal in minutes. I just had to keep calling back until I got a supervisor who admitted they'd messed up and refunded me. The buyer still kept their money, though (and probably the bag).
> 
> I know you were asking about eBay return labels but I'd imagine that even if eBay provided them a return label they could still just ignore it, send whatever to your zip code and file a PP dispute.



this scares the crap out of me. 

and it's even scarier that ebay PROFITS from INAD and SNAD fraudulent returns/fake authenticity claims as they may keep final value fees.

so they have no reason to clamp down on bad buyers.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I sold something through the GSP to a buyer in Singapore. It has been sitting in Kentucky at ebay's shipping center for 10 days. DH thinks they wait until they have a bunch of things going to Singapore so they can bundle them. Do you think this is true? I'm afraid my buyer will get impatient and want to cancel the order.





ValentineNicole said:


> One time this happened to me selling a purse I no longer used. The buyer filed an item not received case. eBay researched and found by their error, it was not scanned on departure. Buyer received a refund, but from eBay, not me. She left negative feedback, but eBay promptly removed it, as there was no fault to me.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm betting that's what they do.
> 
> Prior to GSP, international buyers made their own arrangements with shipping companies and those companies, too, would hold packages until there was a quantity worth shipping.


Apparently they forgot to scan it on departure. It was delivered on October 28, the same day I posted my question - 10 days after it was received at the Global Shipping center. It wasn't scanned until it was delivered. The tracking information didn't show up on my ebay page until yesterday.


----------



## Parisiangirl

uadjit said:


> Not theoretically. Practically. This happened to me with a sale through Bonanza. A buyer said they were returning a Burberry bag then they sent a package to a townhome complex in my zip code. On the day after it was delivered they opened a SNAD dispute claiming the bag was counterfeit and had it closed in their favor the same day (didn't even know that was possible) by showing PP the delivery info to my zip code. I provided PP with proof from the PO that they had sent it to the wrong address, proof that the return address I'd given was correct AND proof of authenticity and they still denied my appeal in minutes. I just had to keep calling back until I got a supervisor who admitted they'd messed up and refunded me. The buyer still kept their money, though (and probably the bag).
> 
> I know you were asking about eBay return labels but I'd imagine that even if eBay provided them a return label they could still just ignore it, send whatever to your zip code and file a PP dispute.


Wow.  That's creepy that people will go to such lengths to scam others out of items.  The worst part is that PayPal will usually side with the buyer in these cases.


----------



## whateve

Ebay changed it so that you can't see the shipping options after an item has been sold. I just sold something and I couldn't remember what kind of shipping I offered. I had to start to relist it to see. Why would they do this? As a buyer, I can't see it on the items I bought either, so if a seller sends something parcel select when I paid for priority, I might not realize I'm being cheated.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> Ebay changed it so that you can't see the shipping options after an item has been sold. I just sold something and I couldn't remember what kind of shipping I offered. I had to start to relist it to see. Why would they do this? As a buyer, I can't see it on the items I bought either, so if a seller sends something parcel select when I paid for priority, I might not realize I'm being cheated.



Try going to your sold items, then, on the drop down list you get when you mouse over "More actions" choose "View order details". It should say what you picked under "Shipping Service".


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> Try going to your sold items, then, on the drop down list you get when you mouse over "More actions" choose "View order details". It should say what you picked under "Shipping Service".


Aha, it's there! It works on my bought items too. Thanks.


----------



## g41girl

Buyer won item yesterday and contacted me within a couple of hours saying could he pay Monday/Tuesday since his benefit payment would be in by then. 

As always due to experience with NPBs I asked for cleared payment via PayPal either immediately after auction or within 24 hours but was agreeable to wait til Mon/Tues

This morning he has messaged me saying he is having problems with PayPal and has asked for my PayPal email address to enable him to complete transaction. 

He "desperately needs the item for the weekend"

Ebay have informed me that I am not obliged to accept payment outside ebay and can cancel but that if I feel the buyer is honest and genuine I can provide my Paypal Address to complete transaction. 

Alarm bells ringing now - his feedback is positive but with quite a few "negatives" in beside the positives if you know what I mean.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## soleilbrun

g41girl said:


> Buyer won item yesterday and contacted me within a couple of hours saying could he pay Monday/Tuesday since his benefit payment would be in by then.
> 
> As always due to experience with NPBs I asked for cleared payment via PayPal either immediately after auction or within 24 hours but was agreeable to wait til Mon/Tues
> 
> This morning he has messaged me saying he is having problems with PayPal and has asked for my PayPal email address to enable him to complete transaction.
> 
> He "desperately needs the item for the weekend"
> 
> Ebay have informed me that I am not obliged to accept payment outside ebay and can cancel but that if I feel the buyer is honest and genuine I can provide my Paypal Address to complete transaction.
> 
> Alarm bells ringing now - his feedback is positive but with quite a few "negatives" in beside the positives if you know what I mean.
> 
> Any thoughts ?



Even if you send a cancellation for the transaction, he has to agree to it. If not, your on the hook for the final value fees. He can leave feedback and give you a strike for non performing seller. 
I have paid directly through paypal for some ebay items do to the sellers inability to send me an invoice with correct shipping. If you go this route, verify that the money is cleared on your paypal account and you are eligible for seller protection. I had someone send me a fake email with paypal logos and all, that he made the payment to me and I could ship. When I logged on to paypal there was nothing. Be careful and verify everything via paypal.


----------



## g41girl

Thanks !  

This is my last item I planned to sell on eBay - everyone else paid within minutes of auction ending.


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> Buyer won item yesterday and contacted me within  a couple of hours saying could he pay Monday/Tuesday since his benefit  payment would be in by then.
> 
> As always due to experience with NPBs I asked for cleared payment via  PayPal either immediately after auction or within 24 hours but was  agreeable to wait til Mon/Tues
> 
> This morning he has messaged me saying he is having problems with PayPal  and has asked for my PayPal email address to enable him to complete  transaction.
> 
> He "desperately needs the item for the weekend"
> 
> Ebay have informed me that I am not obliged to accept payment outside  ebay and can cancel but that if I feel the buyer is honest and genuine I  can provide my Paypal Address to complete transaction.
> 
> Alarm bells ringing now - his feedback is positive but with quite a few  "negatives" in beside the positives if you know what I mean.
> 
> Any thoughts ?



I wouldn't do a mutual. That sends a message that what he's doing is okay and he'll continue to do it.

Don't respond; just open a non-payment dispute and if he doesn't pay, you can close it, give him the well-deserved strike and get credit for your FVF.


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't do a mutual. That sends a message that what he's doing is okay and he'll continue to do it.
> 
> Don't respond; just open a non-payment dispute and if he doesn't pay, you can close it, give him the well-deserved strike and get credit for your FVF.




Thanks !


----------



## wulie

g41girl said:


> Buyer won item yesterday and contacted me within a couple of hours saying could he pay Monday/Tuesday since his benefit payment would be in by then.
> 
> As always due to experience with NPBs I asked for cleared payment via PayPal either immediately after auction or within 24 hours but was agreeable to wait til Mon/Tues
> 
> This morning he has messaged me saying he is having problems with PayPal and has asked for my PayPal email address to enable him to complete transaction.
> 
> He "desperately needs the item for the weekend"
> 
> Ebay have informed me that I am not obliged to accept payment outside ebay and can cancel but that if I feel the buyer is honest and genuine I can provide my Paypal Address to complete transaction.
> 
> Alarm bells ringing now - his feedback is positive but with quite a few "negatives" in beside the positives if you know what I mean.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


I don't know where you & your buyer are based, but there have been problems logging on and making payments on the UK sites..... yesterday evening definitely, don't know if they've continued into today though.


----------



## g41girl

wulie said:


> I don't know where you & your buyer are based, but there have been problems logging on and making payments on the UK sites..... yesterday evening definitely, don't know if they've continued into today though.




Thanks - will wait and see what happens.


----------



## whateve

I sold something through GSP. When I went to buy the postage, there was a message that said it was recommended that I get signature confirmation. The total was a little over $250. Why would I need signature confirmation when it is under $750 and I'm only shipping it to the ebay shipping center?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I sold something through GSP. When I went to buy the postage, there was a message that said it was recommended that I get signature confirmation. The total was a little over $250. Why would I need signature confirmation when it is under $750 and I'm only shipping it to the ebay shipping center?


You don't need it for seller protection.


----------



## seltzer92

i might be wrong on this but years ago wasn't there an option on the  "report this buyer" feature to report a buyer that was pestering you for  a lower price before an auction ends?


----------



## maye

I sent a package yesterday and I forgot to add the signature confirmation service to the package!! This is the first time that I forget to do this. I paid for the full insurance based on the price of the bag but forgot the signature confirmation. I can track the package, yes but if the package gets stolen, I think the insurance won't cover. I'm I right? I contacted the buyer immediately and she told me that she was going to be home to receive and not to worry about it. She has been great communicating back and forth but I still can't help worrying. I'm usually not forgetful, but I went to the post office I was having an allergy attack since I'm sick with a cold so I wasn't thinking straight. This is for an LV bag that I sold. Hopefully everything will turn out fine.


----------



## uadjit

maye said:


> I sent a package yesterday and I forgot to add the signature confirmation service to the package!! This is the first time that I forget to do this. I paid for the full insurance based on the price of the bag but forgot the signature confirmation. I can track the package, yes but if the package gets stolen, I think the insurance won't cover. I'm I right? I contacted the buyer immediately and she told me that she was going to be home to receive and not to worry about it. She has been great communicating back and forth but I still can't help worrying. I'm usually not forgetful, but I went to the post office I was having an allergy attack since I'm sick with a cold so I wasn't thinking straight. This is for an LV bag that I sold. Hopefully everything will turn out fine.



I'm assuming this was for a bag you sold for more than $750, right?

I wouldn't have contacted the buyer about it. In the offchance she is a scammer you just gave her the heads up that you're unprotected. That's what you need to worry about here, not the USPS. 

If the bag is insured they will collect a signature for the insurance whether you paid for signature confirmation or not. Insurance will certainly apply. 

However, if your tracking shows the item as delivered and the buyer says they didn't get it eBay and PayPal will side with the buyer if they open a case against you.


----------



## maye

uadjit said:


> I'm assuming this was for a bag you sold for more than $750, right?
> 
> I wouldn't have contacted the buyer about it. In the offchance she is a scammer you just gave her the heads up that you're unprotected. That's what you need to worry about here, not the USPS.
> 
> If the bag is insured they will collect a signature for the insurance whether you paid for signature confirmation or not. Insurance will certainly apply.
> 
> However, if your tracking shows the item as delivered and the buyer says they didn't get it eBay and PayPal will side with the buyer if they open a case against you.



Thanks for your reply! Yes, the bag was sold for more than $750.00. I'm screwed if the buyer decides to scam me by saying she didn't receive it. I contacted the buyer just to be sure that somebody was going to be there to receive the bag, (ugh). I was so worried about it. I should never do anything while I'm sick. I hope this turns out well other wise I'll be out of a bag and the money. Let's hope for the best and be prepared for the worst.


----------



## quinna

uadjit said:


> However, if your tracking shows the item as delivered and the buyer says they didn't get it eBay and PayPal will side with the buyer if they open a case against you.



I don't think this is necessarily true all the time. I just won an INR case as a seller because the item tracking showed it was delivered even though the buyer claimed they didn't receive it. Four different ebay reps told me as long as it shows delivered,  I'm not responsible.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> I don't think this is necessarily true all the time. I just won an INR case as a seller because the item tracking showed it was delivered even though the buyer claimed they didn't receive it. Four different ebay reps told me as long as it shows delivered,  I'm not responsible.


That's because your item was < $750 and didn't require signature confirmation. For items less than $750 total (including postage), all that's needed to prove receipt is tracking to show delivery. For $750 or more, there must be online-viewable signature for the seller to win.


----------



## uadjit

quinna said:


> I don't think this is necessarily true all the time. I just won an INR case as a seller because the item tracking showed it was delivered even though the buyer claimed they didn't receive it. Four different ebay reps told me as long as it shows delivered,  I'm not responsible.



That's for items with a total sale price under $750. This is what the actual policy on the website says (http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/seller-protection.html):

"If a buyer reports that an item hasn't been received
If you ship an item within your stated handling time and provide tracking information to the buyer before you or the buyer asks us to step in and help with a request, you're protected.
Tracking information needs to include:
A delivery status of "delivered"
The date of delivery
The recipient's address
Signature confirmation, if an item has a total cost of $750 or more"


----------



## quinna

uadjit said:


> That's for items with a total sale price under $750. This is what the actual policy on the website says (http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/seller-protection.html):
> 
> "If a buyer reports that an item hasn't been received
> If you ship an item within your stated handling time and provide tracking information to the buyer before you or the buyer asks us to step in and help with a request, you're protected.
> Tracking information needs to include:
> A delivery status of "delivered"
> The date of delivery
> The recipient's address
> Signature confirmation, if an item has a total cost of $750 or more"



Oh, ok. My mistake.  I hope the op has an honest buyer.


----------



## maye

quinna said:


> Oh, ok. My mistake.  I hope the op has an honest buyer.




I hope as well! Thank you ladies for your input.


----------



## shopjulynne

This is my first time experiencing an unclaimed package: I sold a dress to a buyer in Netherlands and sent it using USPS express with tracking, it was scheduled to be delivered on 10/15/14 however the tracking was updated that date to "Addressee not available - Addressee advised to pick up the item ", then it had been sitting there ever since and on yesterday, the tracking updated to "Unclaimed - Item returned to sender". In this case, will I have to refund the buyer the full amount including shipping fee should she file an item not received case against me? Is there any seller protection for me if the buyer never picked up the package from her post office?


----------



## noshoepolish

shopjulynne said:


> This is my first time experiencing an unclaimed package: I sold a dress to a buyer in Netherlands and sent it using USPS express with tracking, it was scheduled to be delivered on 10/15/14 however the tracking was updated that date to "Addressee not available - Addressee advised to pick up the item ", then it had been sitting there ever since and on yesterday, the tracking updated to "Unclaimed - Item returned to sender". In this case, will I have to refund the buyer the full amount including shipping fee should she file an item not received case against me? Is there any seller protection for me if the buyer never picked up the package from her post office?




Did you send her an email telling her to get her package?  It could take 4 months to come back to you.  I wouldn't do anything until she files.  Make sure you save a copy of the listing so you don't have to start from scratch.

I would not refund shipping unless forced to.


----------



## shopjulynne

noshoepolish said:


> Did you send her an email telling her to get her package?  It could take 4 months to come back to you.  I wouldn't do anything until she files.  Make sure you save a copy of the listing so you don't have to start from scratch.
> 
> I would not refund shipping unless forced to.



Unfortunately i did not  I just assumed she would be doing so without me reminding her. Thanks for the tip, I would definitely have a screen shot of the listing.


----------



## whateve

I received an email outside of ebay. This is the body of the email and it has a link to a listing.

_USA  buyer wanted: I need someone to buy cheap products from me for SELLER  feedback, I'm ok to pay $6 for each order coming from different account.  I list an item and give you a link to buy that item. I ship an empty  envelope via USPS to the buyer , once he receives and leaves positive  feedback i refund his payment + bonus for a total of 6$ for each order.  Only USA buyers needed!_

Although there is a link to a listing, there is no proof that the listing belongs to the email sender. How would I go about reporting this to ebay if I wanted to?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I received an email outside of ebay. This is the body of the email and it has a link to a listing.
> 
> _USA  buyer wanted: I need someone to buy cheap products from me for SELLER  feedback, I'm ok to pay $6 for each order coming from different account.  I list an item and give you a link to buy that item. I ship an empty  envelope via USPS to the buyer , once he receives and leaves positive  feedback i refund his payment + bonus for a total of 6$ for each order.  Only USA buyers needed!_
> 
> Although there is a link to a listing, there is no proof that the listing belongs to the email sender. How would I go about reporting this to ebay if I wanted to?



You can try forwarding it to spoof@ebay.com with the full header although I'm not sure whether it will do any good. (The header might give eBay insight into the member's information.)

Generally, they don't accept outside emails as proof of anything, which is why whenever there's a dispute, you're urged to make all contact through eBay's messaging system.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You can try forwarding it to spoof@ebay.com with the full header although I'm not sure whether it will do any good. (The header might give eBay insight into the member's information.)
> 
> Generally, they don't accept outside emails as proof of anything, which is why whenever there's a dispute, you're urged to make all contact through eBay's messaging system.


Thanks. I'll guess I'll just ignore it. Maybe someone will end up agreeing to it, and then open a SNAD when they receive the blank envelope.


----------



## whateve

Does anyone have any idea when they count a sale into your transaction count for your seller dashboard? I've been making a lot of sales since the beginning of the month, but the transaction count hasn't changed.


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't do a mutual. That sends a message that what he's doing is okay and he'll continue to do it.
> 
> Don't respond; just open a non-payment dispute and if he doesn't pay, you can close it, give him the well-deserved strike and get credit for your FVF.




Update - buyer did eventually make payment (via his mother's PayPal as he was having "problems with his PayPal account". The item was sent by me same day - "signed for" but has not yet arrived.  He messaged me the day after asking if I had posted it. 

He has messaged me every day since - sometimes a few times a day enquiring. I provided the tracking no and the status from Royal Mail states "We have your item - item is being processed through our network". I have advised him of this and also that Royal Mail will not look at lost item issues until 15 working days have passed. His messages are now becoming slightly menacing the latest one being " unfortunately I am unable to wait 15 days and needs item for this weekend so will require a refund !

This person has been problematic from day 1.  I have a very uneasy feeling. 

I have made sure the messages are all via ebay and have stayed polite and professional throughout but I am beginning to feel intimidated now. 

As I said before his feedback does have a few false positives and I goggled him and he appears to have a few NPB issues. He has no DSRs in the last 12 months. 

Ebay have asked me to contact him and ask him to open an "INR" case.  They are saying that if buyer and seller are unable to resolve the matter I can ask ebay to step and I can also report the buyer 

I did say earlier that this was probably my last sale on ebay but don't wish to leave with any sort of blemish on my above standard performance. 

What should I do ?

Thanks.


----------



## uadjit

g41girl said:


> Update - buyer did eventually make payment (via his mother's PayPal as he was having "problems with his PayPal account". The item was sent by me same day - "signed for" but has not yet arrived.  He messaged me the day after asking if I had posted it.
> 
> He has messaged me every day since - sometimes a few times a day enquiring. I provided the tracking no and the status from Royal Mail states "We have your item - item is being processed through our network". I have advised him of this and also that Royal Mail will not look at lost item issues until 15 working days have passed. His messages are now becoming slightly menacing the latest one being " unfortunately I am unable to wait 15 days and needs item for this weekend so will require a refund !
> 
> This person has been problematic from day 1.  I have a very uneasy feeling.
> 
> I have made sure the messages are all via ebay and have stayed polite and professional throughout but I am beginning to feel intimidated now.
> 
> As I said before his feedback does have a few false positives and I goggled him and he appears to have a few NPB issues. He has no DSRs in the last 12 months.
> 
> Ebay have asked me to contact him and ask him to open an "INR" case.  They are saying that if buyer and seller are unable to resolve the matter I can ask ebay to step and I can also report the buyer
> 
> I did say earlier that this was probably my last sale on ebay but don't wish to leave with any sort of blemish on my above standard performance.
> 
> What should I do ?
> 
> Thanks.



Not much you can do if the package is in transit. My guess is that he might use the excuse that the package didn't get there in time to return it since it seems he didn't want to go through with the transaction in the first place. Or maybe to negotiate a partial refund. Don't let him do that. If he wants to return it let him.


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> Ebay have asked me to contact him and ask him to open an "INR" case.  They are saying that if buyer and seller are unable to resolve the matter I can ask ebay to step and I can also report the buyer


IMO, this is bad advice you received from ebay. DO NOT RECOMMEND THAT HE OPEN CASE! 

Obviously, this PITA will know to open case if the need arises but you (as seller) shouldn't ever advise a buyer to do it. You'll get a defect on your account and it won't be removed. 

As indicated, the item is in transit and should get to him. 

Never  do anything that will have a negative impact on your seller dashboard!


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, this is bad advice you received from ebay. DO NOT RECOMMEND THAT HE OPEN CASE!
> 
> Obviously, this PITA will know to open case if the need arises but you (as seller) shouldn't ever advise a buyer to do it. You'll get a defect on your account and it won't be removed.
> 
> As indicated, the item is in transit and should get to him.
> 
> Never  do anything that will have a negative impact on your seller dashboard!




Thanks - I thought as much - I dread the sound of my message notifications now as I just know who it will be. But this eBay standard response of "try and work with the buyer" is so frustrating.


----------



## elisian

I have a buyer Q. I was sent something that was really not acceptable condition (listed at new, turned out to be really poor cleanliness). I sent the seller a note that I was upset -- hadn't decided what to do yet bc I really liked the purse and probably couldn't have found it elsewhere -- and she immediately refunded me (minus shipping) thru PayPal. (I did NOT ask for a refund.) Is it OK if I leave her positive feedback to return "etiquette" or am I supposed to leave honest feedback to warn other buyers? It seems like an honest mistake. I don't want to hurt her if it was an honest mistake but I feel like the normal dispute avenue of indicating the item was "not as advertised" has been closed to me.

If this were Amazon I would leave honest feedback no matter what, but with a private seller I don't want them to suffer. On the flip side I also don't want this to come back to bite me if (now that my payment has been refunded outside eBay, thru PP) the seller can now take action against me as nonpaying buyer or something?


----------



## BeenBurned

elisian said:


> I have a buyer Q. I was sent something that was really not acceptable condition (listed at new, turned out to be really poor cleanliness). I sent the seller a note that I was upset -- hadn't decided what to do yet bc I really liked the purse and probably couldn't have found it elsewhere -- and she immediately refunded me (minus shipping) thru PayPal. (I did NOT ask for a refund.) Is it OK if I leave her positive feedback to return "etiquette" or am I supposed to leave honest feedback to warn other buyers? It seems like an honest mistake. I don't want to hurt her if it was an honest mistake but I feel like the normal dispute avenue of indicating the item was "not as advertised" has been closed to me.
> 
> If this were Amazon I would leave honest feedback no matter what, but with a private seller I don't want them to suffer. On the flip side I also don't want this to come back to bite me if (now that my payment has been refunded outside eBay, thru PP) the seller can now take action against me as nonpaying buyer or something?


This is the one with the dirty underwear in the "new" bag? 

Did you return the bag for the refund? Or did she allow you to keep it free of charge? If the former, she did you no favors. If the latter, I would probably not leave feedback at all.

ETA more information: 

My comment is based on the assumption that she gave you the bag free.

I personally don't think she deserves positive feedback because as the seller, she's expected to be honest in her listing and description and even if she bought the bag as new, she should have examined it, especially while photographing it for the listing. (How does someone not notice underwear in it?!?) She clearly didn't make sure that her listing was accurately described. 

But because she let you keep the bag at no charge to you, I don't think dinging her feedback is appropriate either. And since a neutral is the equivalent of a neg, I'd just not leave any feedback at all.


----------



## VintageGlamour

So I have decided to unload my Coach bags. How do people like their bags packaged? I'm thinking it should be stuffed with tissue paper and maybe wrapped with tissue paper as well? I haven't bought any bags online in a long time so I forgot how mine came.


----------



## VintageGlamour

BeenBurned said:


> This is the one with the dirty underwear in the "new" bag?
> 
> .





Used underwear being sent off in a bag???? How does that even happen?  I thought I had heard it all!


----------



## beekmanhill

PeggyFair said:


> So I have decided to unload my Coach bags. How do people like their bags packaged? I'm thinking it should be stuffed with tissue paper and maybe wrapped with tissue paper as well? I haven't bought any bags online in a long time so I forgot how mine came.



I always stuff mine with tissue paper, put in dust bag, then wrap a layer of bubbly wrap around the whole thing.  Then I put in box. 

If you don't have a dust bag, I don't know, maybe tissue is fine.


----------



## whateve

PeggyFair said:


> So I have decided to unload my Coach bags. How do people like their bags packaged? I'm thinking it should be stuffed with tissue paper and maybe wrapped with tissue paper as well? I haven't bought any bags online in a long time so I forgot how mine came.


Wrap any hardware or straps that might rub against the bag. Stuff it with paper, wrap in tissue paper, put in dust bag if you have one, then put it in a plastic bag before you put it in the box. Add filling material (crumpled paper, styrofoam peanuts, etc.) to the box so the bag will be protected.


----------



## whateve

Toolhaus doesn't work. I sold something to a name I recognized so I looked up mutual feedback on Toolhaus. It said we didn't have any but when I looked through my feedback, I found it.

I bought something that hasn't been delivered yet. My ebay page says it has been delivered, but USPS says it is still in the originating city. If there is a problem, will ebay realize that their information is wrong?


----------



## VintageGlamour

beekmanhill said:


> I always stuff mine with tissue paper, put in dust bag, then wrap a layer of bubbly wrap around the whole thing.  Then I put in box.
> 
> If you don't have a dust bag, I don't know, maybe tissue is fine.



Thank you!


----------



## VintageGlamour

whateve said:


> Wrap any hardware or straps that might rub against the bag. Stuff it with paper, wrap in tissue paper, put in dust bag if you have one, then put it in a plastic bag before you put it in the box. Add filling material (crumpled paper, styrofoam peanuts, etc.) to the box so the bag will be protected.




Good idea about wrapping the hardware and straps so I will do just that. After a cursory search online it seems uline is the best value for tissue paper in bulk.


----------



## whateve

Did ebay change the immediate payment required rules? I don't have it checked in my listing but I've had a buyer ask for time to pay and I wouldn't want her to be forced to pay immediately.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> Did ebay change the immediate payment required rules? I don't have it checked in my listing but I've had a buyer ask for time to pay and I wouldn't want her to be forced to pay immediately.




If it is a BIN, it stays active until she pays.  If you want a work around, jack up the price a bit, and have her make the offer at whatever price you agreed upon.


----------



## noshoepolish

Make sure you accept the offer right away so someone else does not do the BIN or set up an agreed time to do the change to the listing.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> Make sure you accept the offer right away so someone else does not do the BIN or set up an agreed time to do the change to the listing.


Thanks, so I guess it would only work if she makes me an offer rather than if I use that new "make an offer to a buyer" function because she would probably have to pay immediately for that. Do you think she could just make me an offer 1 penny below my asking price?


----------



## whateve

Why are these allowed on ebay?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...hone Clutch Wallet Purse&_itemId=141466771427

The item location states it is in the US but the description states it is shipped by China post. I don't know anything about Michael Kors but I suspect these aren't authentic.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> Why are these allowed on ebay?
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...hone Clutch Wallet Purse&_itemId=141466771427
> 
> The item location states it is in the US but the description states it is shipped by China post. I don't know anything about Michael Kors but I suspect these aren't authentic.



Yup. They're fakey fakesauce so not technically allowed. And it's also against policy to misrepresent your item location like that.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> Thanks, so I guess it would only work if she makes me an offer rather than if I use that new "make an offer to a buyer" function because she would probably have to pay immediately for that. Do you think she could just make me an offer 1 penny below my asking price?






I do not know if the "Make an Offer to the buyer would work.  


Yes, you can do the Make An Offer using the 1 cent idea.


----------



## AnnaFreud

There's a handbag I want to buy and only about 3-4 other sellers have it. I am currently eyeing one in particular. Seller has about 50 feedbacks at 100%. Seller has other high end bags/shoes for sale (not a lot like 5-6 items) and has sold other high end items in the past with no issues that I could tell from the feedback she/he was given. The bag I'm looking at is set at BIN. I've asked the seller a few questions but she/he has only responded to one while ignoring the other. Would you still go ahead and purchase this or wait for a reply to your questions? Item is also listed as no returns accepted.


----------



## elisian

BeenBurned said:


> This is the one with the dirty underwear in the "new" bag?
> 
> Did you return the bag for the refund? Or did she allow you to keep it free of charge? If the former, she did you no favors. If the latter, I would probably not leave feedback at all.
> 
> ETA more information:
> 
> My comment is based on the assumption that she gave you the bag free.
> 
> I personally don't think she deserves positive feedback because as the seller, she's expected to be honest in her listing and description and even if she bought the bag as new, she should have examined it, especially while photographing it for the listing. (How does someone not notice underwear in it?!?) She clearly didn't make sure that her listing was accurately described.
> 
> But because she let you keep the bag at no charge to you, I don't think dinging her feedback is appropriate either. And since a neutral is the equivalent of a neg, I'd just not leave any feedback at all.



Haha, this is exactly the situation. I am trying to give her benefit of the doubt... she essentially gave the bag to me for the cost of shipping, I guess, since she did not ask for me to send it back. 

After living in Ethiopia and looking after small children I have to say my "gross" tolerance is pretty high. And, believe it or not, it's not the first time I've stumbled into other people's dirty underwear in expensive settings... last time, it was the (otherwise super clean) bathroom of a suite at the Ritz Carlton. In that case I told the horrified concierge at check-out and I was embarrassed to even say the words... I didn't make a fuss because I was afraid some maid would get fired over it. In hindsight I probably would have walked out with a free hotel stay if I had... I just didn't want them to think I was the one who left my undies in there!

Anyway -- you're right, it's really not a forgivable error to lie about condition and then not even clean up first (!), so I shouldn't give positive feedback. Weirdly, I guess I came out the winner in all this because I've now gained a funny story and (after some vigorous Lysol-ing) a $200 gym bag for a penny. The dust on the lining came off pretty easily too. So now it IS "like new" condition!


----------



## whateve

elisian said:


> Haha, this is exactly the situation. I am trying to give her benefit of the doubt... she essentially gave the bag to me for the cost of shipping, I guess, since she did not ask for me to send it back.
> 
> After living in Ethiopia and looking after small children I have to say my "gross" tolerance is pretty high. And, believe it or not, it's not the first time I've stumbled into other people's dirty underwear in expensive settings... last time, it was the (otherwise super clean) bathroom of a suite at the Ritz Carlton. In that case I told the horrified concierge at check-out and I was embarrassed to even say the words... I didn't make a fuss because I was afraid some maid would get fired over it. In hindsight I probably would have walked out with a free hotel stay if I had... I just didn't want them to think I was the one who left my undies in there!
> 
> Anyway -- you're right, it's really not a forgivable error to lie about condition and then not even clean up first (!), so I shouldn't give positive feedback. Weirdly, I guess I came out the winner in all this because I've now gained a funny story and (after some vigorous Lysol-ing) a $200 gym bag for a penny. The dust on the lining came off pretty easily too. So now it IS "like new" condition!


Don't forget you also have some used underwear that you could sell!


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> There's a handbag I want to buy and only about 3-4 other sellers have it. I am currently eyeing one in particular. Seller has about 50 feedbacks at 100%. Seller has other high end bags/shoes for sale (not a lot like 5-6 items) and has sold other high end items in the past with no issues that I could tell from the feedback she/he was given. The bag I'm looking at is set at BIN. I've asked the seller a few questions but she/he has only responded to one while ignoring the other. Would you still go ahead and purchase this or wait for a reply to your questions? Item is also listed as no returns accepted.


It depends whether the answer to the second question you asked is important to you. Sometimes sellers don't want to deal with really needy buyers, i.e. those that ask a million questions, because they tend to be the ones that will find something to complain about once they get the bag. I almost never consider whether the seller takes returns if it is something I know I want because I know that in the case the item isn't as described, I can open a case. It's only if I'm not sure I'm going to like the item that I try to find a seller that takes returns.


----------



## elisian

whateve said:


> Don't forget you also have some used underwear that you could sell!



I bet I could get more than $5 for those undies, too... and make a profit!


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> It depends whether the answer to the second question you asked is important to you. Sometimes sellers don't want to deal with really needy buyers, i.e. those that ask a million questions, because they tend to be the ones that will find something to complain about once they get the bag. I almost never consider whether the seller takes returns if it is something I know I want because I know that in the case the item isn't as described, I can open a case. It's only if I'm not sure I'm going to like the item that I try to find a seller that takes returns.




You're right. My second question was about whether the bag came with a dustbag. The listing doesn't specify so I'm assuming no but I wanted to ask anyway. So yeah, I probably did come across as high maintenance. If I was selling, I would probably roll my eyes at myself. Haha. It's been awhile since I've been actively buying on eBay so I'm a little more apprehensive about spending over $100 on anything. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## g41girl

uadjit said:


> Not much you can do if the package is in transit. My guess is that he might use the excuse that the package didn't get there in time to return it since it seems he didn't want to go through with the transaction in the first place. Or maybe to negotiate a partial refund. Don't let him do that. If he wants to return it let him.







BeenBurned said:


> IMO, this is bad advice you received from ebay. DO NOT RECOMMEND THAT HE OPEN CASE!
> 
> Obviously, this PITA will know to open case if the need arises but you (as seller) shouldn't ever advise a buyer to do it. You'll get a defect on your account and it won't be removed.
> 
> As indicated, the item is in transit and should get to him.
> 
> Never  do anything that will have a negative impact on your seller dashboard!




As expected the buyer has now opened a case. I have checked Royal Mail and the status still indicates "we have your item" so still has not been delivered. The buyer asked for refund but Im reluctant to do so as I don't wish him to get both item and refund.  I have proof of postage together with photos of parcel before it left me - can you give me your thoughts on how I should respond. Incidentally you will recall here that the buyer was having problems with his PayPal account and eventually paid with his mother's PayPal account.  

I called Royal Mail but they cannot do anything until 15 working days have passed.  I indicated this in a message to the buyer but he is not prepared to wait until this timescale has passed so am unsure how to respond.


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> As expected the buyer has now opened a case. I have checked Royal Mail and the status still indicates "we have your item" so still has not been delivered. The buyer asked for refund but Im reluctant to do so as I don't wish him to get both item and refund.  I have proof of postage together with photos of parcel before it left me - can you give me your thoughts on how I should respond. Incidentally you will recall here that the buyer was having problems with his PayPal account and eventually paid with his mother's PayPal account.
> 
> I called Royal Mail but they cannot do anything until 15 working days have passed.  I indicated this in a message to the buyer but he is not prepared to wait until this timescale has passed so am unsure how to respond.



If you don't respond to the casd, it'll be closed in the buyer's favor so respond with "as indicated by tracking number (fill in blank), the package is in transit."  

Buyer was informed and postal service will deliver.


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> If you don't respond to the casd, it'll be closed in the buyer's favor so respond with "as indicated by tracking number (fill in blank), the package is in transit."
> 
> 
> 
> Buyer was informed and postal service will deliver.




Thank you !


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> I do not know if the "Make an Offer to the buyer would work.
> 
> 
> Yes, you can do the Make An Offer using the 1 cent idea.


Thanks for your help. The buyer ended up paying for it immediately so I didn't try it out.


----------



## g41girl

g41girl said:


> Thank you !




Sorry to ask this - the email I received was from PayPal not eBay ?


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> If you don't respond to the casd, it'll be closed in the buyer's favor so respond with "as indicated by tracking number (fill in blank), the package is in transit."
> 
> 
> 
> Buyer was informed and postal service will deliver.




Sorry - I've just re-quoted my own post !  The email was from PayPal not eBay !


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> Sorry - I've just re-quoted my own post !  The email was from PayPal not eBay !



It shouldn't matter. Paypal looks for tracking to show delivery.  Give the tracking number stating that the item is in transit as was relayed to the buyer.


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> It shouldn't matter. Paypal looks for tracking to show delivery.  Give the tracking number stating that the item is in transit as was relayed to the buyer.




Thank you - I have done this now !


----------



## whateve

I just received a message from a buyer. The gist of it is that she bought it as a Christmas gift, she is worried the recipient won't like it, and she wants to know what my return policy is. The problem is that she hasn't received it yet and I shipped it from the US to Canada. I don't want to point out to her that I have a 2 week return policy because then she might just decide to return it immediately, but on the other hand, I don't want to get stuck with a return 2 months from now. Any suggestions on how I can respond?

This brings up another issue. Paypal only allows you to issue a refund within 60 days. I wonder how ebay intends to address this once they force holiday returns on everyone.


----------



## lallybelle

Quick Q - If I send a package to a PO Box and the tracking reads available for pickup, will it be scanned again so the tracking shows it was picked up? It was sent USPS Priority Express. TIA.


----------



## uadjit

lallybelle said:


> Quick Q - If I send a package to a PO Box and the tracking reads available for pickup, will it be scanned again so the tracking shows it was picked up? It was sent USPS Priority Express. TIA.



It should (provided they remember to scan it). The system isn't updated until they dock the scanner with the main system so it can take a while.


----------



## lallybelle

uadjit said:


> It should (provided they remember to scan it). The system isn't updated until they dock the scanner with the main system so it can take a while.




Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

lallybelle said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## VintageGlamour

What method do you sellers use to ship your packages? I see that USPS provides free boxes for shipping priority mail so I'm thinking that all my packages should be shipped that way? I bought a scale for weighing merchandise. I have hoarded a good amount of plain cardboard boxes but it seems like shipping with the USPS provided boxes would be more convenient and eliminate the need for the plain boxes.


----------



## megt10

PeggyFair said:


> What method do you sellers use to ship your packages? I see that USPS provides free boxes for shipping priority mail so I'm thinking that all my packages should be shipped that way? I bought a scale for weighing merchandise. I have hoarded a good amount of plain cardboard boxes but it seems like shipping with the USPS provided boxes would be more convenient and eliminate the need for the plain boxes.



I usually use USPS priority boxes (and always ship priority) depending on where my items are going. I have a lot of clothes for sale that fit well into a padded envelope and that has turned out to be cheaper than using a small box that has been stored in my garage. I prefer the convenience and the look of a pristine box or padded envelope. I do save some larger boxes though for shoes and boots.


----------



## megt10

lallybelle said:


> Quick Q - If I send a package to a PO Box and the tracking reads available for pickup, will it be scanned again so the tracking shows it was picked up? It was sent USPS Priority Express. TIA.



When I send to a PO box or to a buyer that doesn't have more than a few feedback. I always ask for signature confirmation for anything of value. May not be necessary but I feel better.


----------



## VintageGlamour

megt10 said:


> I usually use USPS priority boxes (and always ship priority) depending on where my items are going. I have a lot of clothes for sale that fit well into a padded envelope and that has turned out to be cheaper than using a small box that has been stored in my garage. I prefer the convenience and the look of a pristine box or padded envelope. I do save some larger boxes though for shoes and boots.



Thanks for your response. Where do you get your padded envelopes from?


----------



## whateve

PeggyFair said:


> What method do you sellers use to ship your packages? I see that USPS provides free boxes for shipping priority mail so I'm thinking that all my packages should be shipped that way? I bought a scale for weighing merchandise. I have hoarded a good amount of plain cardboard boxes but it seems like shipping with the USPS provided boxes would be more convenient and eliminate the need for the plain boxes.


I use USPS mostly except for the more expensive items. If I want to get a signature, I don't like USPS. In the past only the flat rate boxes were free. I just ordered a bunch of the new sizes of priority boxes. I have a stash of saved boxes but often it is hard to find one that fits the purses I sell. For items that weigh under 3 pounds and aren't going all the way cross country, it is usually cheaper to use calculated postage rather than flat rate. For smaller items like jewelry and wallets, I'll use a padded envelope with first class postage. You can't get these free from the post office but the postage is less than half the cost of priority.


----------



## megt10

PeggyFair said:


> Thanks for your response. Where do you get your padded envelopes from?



I order them online at USPS they are free too and they ship them to your home. They hold a lot too. I am able to get jeans or sweaters in them nicely.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I use USPS mostly except for the more expensive items. If I want to get a signature, I don't like USPS. In the past only the flat rate boxes were free. I just ordered a bunch of the new sizes of priority boxes. I have a stash of saved boxes but often it is hard to find one that fits the purses I sell. For items that weigh under 3 pounds and aren't going all the way cross country, it is usually cheaper to use calculated postage rather than flat rate. For smaller items like jewelry and wallets, I'll use a padded envelope with first class postage. You can't get these free from the post office but the postage is less than half the cost of priority.


All priority packaging has always been free but usually it's because of space limitations that post offices stock only the most common flat rate sizes. 



PeggyFair said:


> Thanks for your response. Where do you get your padded envelopes from?



You can only get flat rate envelope mailers free from the post office. If you use first class mail, you can get various sizes from uline or ebay. If you search bubble mailers, you'll find you have options and quantities galore.


----------



## uadjit

PeggyFair said:


> What method do you sellers use to ship your packages? I see that USPS provides free boxes for shipping priority mail so I'm thinking that all my packages should be shipped that way? I bought a scale for weighing merchandise. I have hoarded a good amount of plain cardboard boxes but it seems like shipping with the USPS provided boxes would be more convenient and eliminate the need for the plain boxes.



Most often regular priority mail (using your own boxes) is less expensive than using the flat rate boxes. If you have purchased a scale you might as well use it. You can use usps.com to calculate the prices (both FRB and regular priority) for each and every shipment.


----------



## noshoepolish

I find it is rare for any of my bags to fit in any USPS Box.  I buy them from Uline.  When I was active I stocked the following:
18x16x6
18x16x4
14x14x8
12x12x8 
16x8x6
18x12x12


I get air pillows from work.  I try to grab Office Depot shipping boxes from work too.


----------



## Parisiangirl

PeggyFair said:


> What method do you sellers use to ship your packages? I see that USPS provides free boxes for shipping priority mail so I'm thinking that all my packages should be shipped that way? I bought a scale for weighing merchandise. I have hoarded a good amount of plain cardboard boxes but it seems like shipping with the USPS provided boxes would be more convenient and eliminate the need for the plain boxes.


Your best bet is to have both on hand and to offer both shipping options on your listings.  The flat rate boxes might work out better in price for someone who lives on the opposite side of the country so I always put them down as my second option.  Sometimes the Regional Box A work for smaller things in your area and come out to the same price as your own box but you have to play around to figure out the pricing once the order has been placed.  You can get those for free at the post office too.  

I stopped using flat rate boxes as much when I got dinged by a buyer because my shipping costs were "too high" even though it was clearly stated in the listing that that was the shipping price, and I couldn't find a regular box large enough for that purse.   You would think a buyer would know that the seller isn't making money off shipping if they charge the same shipping price as the size of the flat rate box that they used.

I won't complain though because I've heard many horror stories about eBay buyers.


----------



## VintageGlamour

Thanks guys for your responses!


----------



## MAGJES

..n/m


----------



## seltzer92

i have a question about adjustments. if i offer a buyer an adjustment. say ten bucks off after paying for an item will i get an adjustment on my ebay fees?


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> i have a question about adjustments. if i offer a buyer an adjustment. say ten bucks off after paying for an item will i get an adjustment on my ebay fees?


No, I don't think so. You'll get the adjustment on the portion of the paypal fees when you issue the refund.


----------



## onmymind24seven

hi ladies, i ordered a couple of times from Japan sellers before and this is the first time something got stuck in customs. my package was shipped on monday and it been in custom since the 19th. it's 5 days today that its there, how long does it usually take for it to clear and what else can i do? i called USPS and they were no help. simply told me to wait for the package to clear customs. TIA for any help and suggestion.


----------



## uadjit

onmymind24seven said:


> hi ladies, i ordered a couple of times from Japan sellers before and this is the first time something got stuck in customs. my package was shipped on monday and it been in custom since the 19th. it's 5 days today that its there, how long does it usually take for it to clear and what else can i do? i called USPS and they were no help. simply told me to wait for the package to clear customs. TIA for any help and suggestion.


 In my experience, when a bag actually does get inspected it can take from 1 to 2 weeks to get to you after that. There's not really anything else you can do unless Customs or the seller contact you for more info.


----------



## onmymind24seven

uadjit said:


> In my experience, when a bag actually does get inspected it can take from 1 to 2 weeks to get to you after that. There's not really anything else you can do unless Customs or the seller contact you for more info.



thank you *uadjit*. it's just a card holder but good to know it can take up to 2 weeks. don't want to be in panic mode.


----------



## whateve

I had a buyer open a case for a return, not as described. She thought it was fake. I was able to respond to the case, explaining to her that the item was authentic. She said she was sorry she accused me of selling a fake and would like to keep it after all. If she doesn't escalate the case, how long until it closes automatically? Will I get a defect anyway?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I had a buyer open a case for a return, not as described. She thought it was fake. I was able to respond to the case, explaining to her that the item was authentic. She said she was sorry she accused me of selling a fake and would like to keep it after all. If she doesn't escalate the case, how long until it closes automatically? Will I get a defect anyway?


I believe you got the defect as soon as she opened the SNAD case. Check your seller dashboard to verify.

She should try to go to the case and see if she can close it herself as "resolved." I don't think the defect will go away though.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I believe you got the defect as soon as she opened the SNAD case. Check your seller dashboard to verify.
> 
> She should try to go to the case and see if she can close it herself as "resolved." I don't think the defect will go away though.


I don't think it is on my dashboard. I had a defect from a return a long time ago so unless that fell off the new one isn't on there.


----------



## Parisiangirl

I've encountered my first problematic buyer and I'm not sure how to handle the whole thing.  She bought a pair of Louboutin shoes and it clearly said in the listing:
1) the manufacturer size and their true US size which was a half a size smaller than what the conversion charts normally suggest (i.e. EU 38 / US 7.5) because this model is known to run 1/2 size small (US size mentioned 4 times)
2) I do not accept returns, purchases are "as is", I am not responsible for shoes not fitting properly, and to ask questions prior to bidding
3) I always give a ton of details about all of my items, all defects, and post 12 pictures.

Anyway, first she didn't pay on time because of some story with her PayPal account, and I told her that was fine because she made me aware of it.  Then as soon as she gets the shoes, she emails me and tells me she needs to return the shoes because they don't fit.  She tells me she has 20 pairs of shoes by some off the wall name (not Louboutin) that are all in that size and they all fit her.

I told her if she had read the listing, she would have seen that these ran a half a size small was mentioned 4 times in the listing, and that I did not accept returns due to shoes not fitting properly.  She keeps telling me they are not the size that the Louboutin has stamped on the bottom of the shoe and because I won't work with her she is going to escalate it to eBay through the buyer protection plan.

I called eBay customer service and the agent I spoke with read my listing and told me to stand my ground because I listed everything accurately.  He gave me a case number.  I also noticed all the shoes she is selling are 1/2-1 size larger than the ones she bought from me.  She keeps harassing me and making up stories in her emails and now she's saying maybe its a defect by Lamarta (who the heck is that?)

If she escalates it will eBay back me up or not?  I keep hearing that they back the buyer up but she even admitted in an email to me that I didn't misrepresent the shoes in my listing so my guess is she just never read the listing and bid on them.   I know the one rep told me to stand my ground but I don't know if he has the final say.  

Ironically, she doesn't accept returns. 

Sorry this is so lengthy.  I just don't know what to do here.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> I've encountered my first problematic buyer and I'm not sure how to handle the whole thing.  She bought a pair of Louboutin shoes and it clearly said in the listing:
> 1) the manufacturer size and their true US size which was a half a size smaller than what the conversion charts normally suggest (i.e. EU 38 / US 7.5) because this model is known to run 1/2 size small (US size mentioned 4 times)
> 2) I do not accept returns, purchases are "as is", I am not responsible for shoes not fitting properly, and to ask questions prior to bidding
> 3) I always give a ton of details about all of my items, all defects, and post 12 pictures.
> 
> Anyway, first she didn't pay on time because of some story with her PayPal account, and I told her that was fine because she made me aware of it.  Then as soon as she gets the shoes, she emails me and tells me she needs to return the shoes because they don't fit.  She tells me she has 20 pairs of shoes by some off the wall name (not Louboutin) that are all in that size and they all fit her.
> 
> I told her if she had read the listing, she would have seen that these ran a half a size small was mentioned 4 times in the listing, and that I did not accept returns due to shoes not fitting properly.  She keeps telling me they are not the size that the Louboutin has stamped on the bottom of the shoe and because I won't work with her she is going to escalate it to eBay through the buyer protection plan.
> 
> I called eBay customer service and the agent I spoke with read my listing and told me to stand my ground because I listed everything accurately.  He gave me a case number.  I also noticed all the shoes she is selling are 1/2-1 size larger than the ones she bought from me.  She keeps harassing me and making up stories in her emails and now she's saying maybe its a defect by Lamarta (who the heck is that?)
> 
> If she escalates it will eBay back me up or not?  I keep hearing that they back the buyer up but she even admitted in an email to me that I didn't misrepresent the shoes in my listing so my guess is she just never read the listing and bid on them.   I know the one rep told me to stand my ground but I don't know if he has the final say.
> 
> Ironically, she doesn't accept returns.
> 
> Sorry this is so lengthy.  I just don't know what to do here.


Even if you do everything right, you could get a defect on your account and she could leave negative feedback unless you win the case. Ebay is very inconsistent so no one knows if they will decide in your favor.


----------



## whateve

I just had a package delivered to a buyer by USPS. Instead of the tracking saying "delivered", it says "delivered, left with individual." Does this affect my seller protection at all or will paypal consider it delivered? I'm wondering if she lives in an apartment building and it was left with the manager.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Thanks for your quick response.  She offered to pay me a restocking fee and to pay the return shipping fees.  Am I allowed to accept that?


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> Thanks for your quick response.  She offered to pay me a restocking fee and to pay the return shipping fees.  Am I allowed to accept that?


Yes, you can. You just refund her the amount agreed upon. Then you can file a cancellation to get your fees back.


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> Yes, you can. You just refund her the amount agreed upon. Then you can file a cancellation to get your fees back.


Okay thanks.  I might look into that just to get this woman off of my back.  She's completely nuts.  I just want to make sure eBay won't reverse it because I read they have been changing their policies this holiday season.   

I would only do that after I get the shoes back in the original shoes that they were in I would hope.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> Okay thanks.  I might look into that just to get this woman off of my back.  She's completely nuts.  I just want to make sure eBay won't reverse it because I read they have been changing their policies this holiday season.
> 
> I would only do that after I get the shoes back in the original shoes that they were in I would hope.


You're welcome. I think ebay expects sellers to work these things out with buyers even if they have a policy of not accepting returns. I can understand how the woman feels though. I've bought shoes on ebay that didn't fit and it was a hassle trying to resell them.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Parisiangirl said:


> Okay thanks.  I might look into that just to get this woman off of my back.  She's completely nuts.  I just want to make sure eBay won't reverse it because I read they have been changing their policies this holiday season.
> 
> I would only do that after I get the shoes back in the original shoes that they were in I would hope.


Believe it or eBay actually sided with me and closed the case!  She wrote in an email to me that I hadn't been deceptive in my listing, but the shoes just didn't fit so she wanted to return them.  Ebay decided it was clearly a sign of buyer's remorse and said I didn't have to refund her anything and they closed the case.  I did have to make about 5 phone calls to get this resolved and write her I don't know how many letters.  

Yah!


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I think ebay expects sellers to work these things out with buyers even if they have a policy of not accepting returns. I can understand how the woman feels though. I've bought shoes on ebay that didn't fit and it was a hassle trying to resell them.


Yeah, that's true that does stink when the shoes don't fit.  However, I don't know why someone would bid on shoes that are a size smaller than what she normally wears.  I'm assuming the shoes she's selling must be hers because they are all within the same size range.  

Luckily Louboutins sell well on eBay.  That's one shoe I'm not too worried about buying online (I know how to authenticate them, and I would hope the seller sends me the ones pictured) because I know if they don't fit, I will be able to resell them eventually.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> Believe it or eBay actually sided with me and closed the case!  She wrote in an email to me that I hadn't been deceptive in my listing, but the shoes just didn't fit so she wanted to return them.  Ebay decided it was clearly a sign of buyer's remorse and said I didn't have to refund her anything and they closed the case.  I did have to make about 5 phone calls to get this resolved and write her I don't know how many letters.
> 
> Yah!


Wonderful! I didn't realize the case had been escalated. Did you or your buyer escalate it?


----------



## Bratty1919

Where can we post re: non-fashion fakes/scams on eBay? Thanks in advance!


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> If you don't respond to the casd, it'll be closed in the buyer's favor so respond with "as indicated by tracking number (fill in blank), the package is in transit."
> 
> 
> 
> Buyer was informed and postal service will deliver.




Continuing saga - PayPal have decided case in favour of buyer and have given refund despite me providing Royal Mail tracking info. I have 10 days to appeal. 

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> Continuing saga - PayPal have decided case in favour of buyer and have given refund despite me providing Royal Mail tracking info. I have 10 days to appeal.
> 
> Any advice gratefully received.


Did tracking ever show delivery?


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> Did tracking ever show delivery?




Still not delivered - tracking from Royal Mail still states "item is being progressed through our network for delivery". I have completed Royal Mail form for compensation but still worry buyer may still get both item and refund (as Paypal has refunded them already). I have sent Royal Mail detailed photos of item and packaging which had both recipient & return address securely taped on. 
Together with my usual eBay comp slip with eBay ID taped inside item.


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> Continuing saga - PayPal have decided case in favour of buyer and have given refund despite me providing Royal Mail tracking info. I have 10 days to appeal.
> 
> Any advice gratefully received.





BeenBurned said:


> Did tracking ever show delivery?





g41girl said:


> Still not delivered - tracking from Royal Mail still states "item is being progressed through our network for delivery". I have completed Royal Mail form for compensation but still worry buyer may still get both item and refund (as Paypal has refunded them already). I have sent Royal Mail detailed photos of item and packaging which had both recipient & return address securely taped on.
> Together with my usual eBay comp slip with eBay ID taped inside item.


Cross your fingers that tracking will show delivery within the 10-day appeal window. At that point, you can appeal and should win the dispute. 

They allow a certain amount of time for delivery to take place and even though verified as sent, unless there's d.c. to show receipt by the buyer, you won't win the case.

ETA: I didn't find a post where you stated the shipping date but it appears to be about 2 weeks since you first posted about the item being in transit. 

At this point, it looks like the case was decided based on that the buyer would have received the item within this timeframe.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

So I am thinking of purchasing a Givenchy nightingale but am concerned about the additional strap that it comes with... as it does not seem very long, I was wondering if it is adjustable ... the strap I'm referring to is the one that clips on and off and is about an inch or so in width and has a zipper on it. 


I hope this isn't too hard to understand 


Thank you in advance


----------



## whateve

If you put someone on your blocked bidder list and they change their ebay ID name, will they still be blocked? If they are, will the new name appear on the list?


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> Wonderful! I didn't realize the case had been escalated. Did you or your buyer escalate it?


After you said I could give her a partial refund, I called C.S. again and they transferred me to the escalation department.  That's when it all got resolved because I told the agent that I had it in writing that she said that I didn't misrepresent the shoes in the listing:  they just didn't fit therefore she wanted her money back.

So it's thanks to you that it was escalated because I was really calling to find out about the partial refund just to stop having to respond to her constant emails.  She didn't get a chance to escalate it.  Thank you!


----------



## Parisiangirl

Bratty1919 said:


> Where can we post re: non-fashion fakes/scams on eBay? Thanks in advance!


There is a thread called: "Reporting fakes on eBay three ways. Yay!" (or something along those lines).


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If you put someone on your blocked bidder list and they change their ebay ID name, will they still be blocked? If they are, will the new name appear on the list?


Yes, the name on your BBL changes to the new name.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> After you said I could give her a partial refund, I called C.S. again and they transferred me to the escalation department.  That's when it all got resolved because I told the agent that I had it in writing that she said that I didn't misrepresent the shoes in the listing:  they just didn't fit therefore she wanted her money back.
> 
> So it's thanks to you that it was escalated because I was really calling to find out about the partial refund just to stop having to respond to her constant emails.  She didn't get a chance to escalate it.  Thank you!


Glad I helped even if it was inadvertent. I didn't realize there was an "escalation department" that you could call. It seems like whenever I call, I never get to talk to the right people.


BeenBurned said:


> Yes, the name on your BBL changes to the new name.


Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Bratty1919

Parisiangirl said:


> There is a thread called: "Reporting fakes on eBay three ways. Yay!" (or something along those lines).



I'm aware of that thread, but I was more looking for something along the lines of the "Hall of Shame" threads for various designers. The issue that I'm running into is with movies that are not original but are being advertized as such. The trouble is, many of the sellers are very large so my report from a smaller account isn't taken into consideration by eBay.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Bratty1919 said:


> I'm aware of that thread, but I was more looking for something along the lines of the "Hall of Shame" threads for various designers. The issue that I'm running into is with movies that are not original but are being advertized as such. The trouble is, many of the sellers are very large so my report from a smaller account isn't taken into consideration by eBay.


I don't know of such a thing.  Maybe some of the other contributors know of such a forum.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a question on blocked buyers. I have my buyer requirements set up quite strict. I occasionally review my buyer blocked activity log. Recently I saw a buyer tried to bid on one of my items and got turned down automatically because they don't meet my max "no. of unpaid item" requirement. My question is when this happens, does the buyer get told why they were blocked? Will they know they are blocked due to the fact that they have too many unpaid items?


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question on blocked buyers. I have my buyer requirements set up quite strict. I occasionally review my buyer blocked activity log. Recently I saw a buyer tried to bid on one of my items and got turned down automatically because they don't meet my max "no. of unpaid item" requirement. My question is when this happens, does the buyer get told why they were blocked? Will they know they are blocked due to the fact that they have too many unpaid items?


I'm not absolutely sure but I think the message is that the seller's restrictions don't allow their bids. 

I also think they're told that they can contact the seller to ask why they can't bid/buy. 

^^^ Regarding this part of the message, the reason I'm familiar with this is because a number of years ago, I got a message from a buyer asking why she was blocked, that she never did business with me and that she has "great feedback."

Although I didn't recall BBLing her, I think her ID was one posted here or somewhere else as a BBL candidate. After looking at her toolhaus, I knew I hadn't made a mistake in blocking!


----------



## uadjit

I don't think it specifies a reason, just says the seller isn't acceping your bids or something generic like that. I've also had people contact me to ask why they couldn't bid on my items. Usually it's because they have too many unpaid items on their account but they don't seem to know that until I tell them.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question on blocked buyers. I have my buyer requirements set up quite strict. I occasionally review my buyer blocked activity log. Recently I saw a buyer tried to bid on one of my items and got turned down automatically because they don't meet my max "no. of unpaid item" requirement. My question is when this happens, does the buyer get told why they were blocked? Will they know they are blocked due to the fact that they have too many unpaid items?


Recently I bid on an item from a seller that I had bought from earlier. I was blocked and the message stated that I couldn't bid because I had bought something within 10 days from that seller. So, in that case at least, the bidder is told why they were blocked.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Thank you all for your replies! 



BeenBurned said:


> I'm not absolutely sure but I think the message is that the seller's restrictions don't allow their bids.
> 
> I also think they're told that they can contact the seller to ask why they can't bid/buy.
> 
> ^^^ Regarding this part of the message, the reason I'm familiar with this is because a number of years ago, I got a message from a buyer asking why she was blocked, that she never did business with me and that she has "great feedback."
> 
> Although I didn't recall BBLing her, I think her ID was one posted here or somewhere else as a BBL candidate. After looking at her toolhaus, *I knew I hadn't made a mistake in blocking!*



BB, you buyer story is funny! I used to allow blocked buyers to contact me but I have changed my setting to not allow them to do so. This was after a really PITA eBayer kept harassing me to swap my authentic LV purse with her fake Chanel handbag.  She was a real weirdo! 



uadjit said:


> I don't think it specifies a reason, just says the seller isn't acceping your bids or something generic like that. I've also had people contact me to ask why they couldn't bid on my items. Usually it's because they have too many unpaid items on their account but they don't seem to know that until I tell them.



the reason I ask is that I thought if the buyer was told why they were blocked, e.g. in my case too many unpaid item strikes, maybe they will start to think about how they behave on eBay. Oh well, doesn't look like it. It's a shame really! 



whateve said:


> Recently I bid on an item from a seller that I had bought from earlier. I was blocked and the message stated that I couldn't bid because I had bought something within 10 days from that seller. So, in that case at least, the bidder is told why they were blocked.



Interesting. I have never heard of this restriction before. Sounds like something the seller setup themselves. I would never do this. I would like to think I want more repeat customers (after good transaction with them of course).


----------



## ValentineNicole

I have an issue. For the last two months, I've been using the USPS scheduled pickup with no issues. This past time, however, my mail person did not scan or write down one of the packages on their manifest. This item has been picked up, but it is not showing any tracking info. All the other packages I sent that day (12/2) have delivered or are delivering today. I don't know what to do. Do I wait it out and see if the buyer says anything and hope it arrived? I called the post office, who basically gave me a general run around - our mistake, at least you have insurance, need to wait two more days before we can open a case about it.


I feel awful, because I don't really want to just wait around if my buyer isn't going to receive their dress. I'd rather just refund now and apologize than risk an unhappy buyer right before the holidays and what will likely be a defect.


----------



## BeenBurned

ValentineNicole said:


> I have an issue. For the last two months, I've been using the USPS scheduled pickup with no issues. This past time, however, my mail person did not scan or write down one of the packages on their manifest. This item has been picked up, but it is not showing any tracking info. All the other packages I sent that day (12/2) have delivered or are delivering today. I don't know what to do. Do I wait it out and see if the buyer says anything and hope it arrived? I called the post office, who basically gave me a general run around - our mistake, at least you have insurance, need to wait two more days before we can open a case about it.
> 
> 
> I feel awful, because I don't really want to just wait around if my buyer isn't going to receive their dress. I'd rather just refund now and apologize than risk an unhappy buyer right before the holidays and what will likely be a defect.


I find that it's very intermittent that mail carriers scan packages they pick up from my home. The packages arrive (99.99999%) and that's what I care about. 

The package will probably scan as delivered and there's no issue. Especially at this busy time of year, I certainly wouldn't expect packages to arrive as quickly as other slower times. (If packages that were shipped on 12/2 are arriving on 12/5, you're very fortunate. I wouldn't even begin to worry until at least after the weekend.)

You're stressing yourself unnecessarily, IMO.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> 
> Interesting. I have never heard of this restriction before. Sounds like something the seller setup themselves. I would never do this. I would like to think I want more repeat customers (after good transaction with them of course).


 The seller didn't know they had this restriction so it might have been a default. I don't think she knew how to change it since she was fairly new. I can see why you might want to limit it somewhat. I don't think it is ever going to happen, but I'd be very nervous if one person bought several expensive items from me. The limits are there to protect you from a scammer.



ValentineNicole said:


> I have an issue. For the last two months, I've been using the USPS scheduled pickup with no issues. This past time, however, my mail person did not scan or write down one of the packages on their manifest. This item has been picked up, but it is not showing any tracking info. All the other packages I sent that day (12/2) have delivered or are delivering today. I don't know what to do. Do I wait it out and see if the buyer says anything and hope it arrived? I called the post office, who basically gave me a general run around - our mistake, at least you have insurance, need to wait two more days before we can open a case about it.
> 
> 
> I feel awful, because I don't really want to just wait around if my buyer isn't going to receive their dress. I'd rather just refund now and apologize than risk an unhappy buyer right before the holidays and what will likely be a defect.


My postman never scans packages when they are picked up. It seems to be a policy of my local post office. Sometimes the tracking won't show until the day it is delivered. Even when I was sure the package must be lost, it has always showed up. 

I wouldn't do anything until I knew for sure the package was lost. I have trouble believing USPS would pay off on a claim when there is no proof it was ever in the system.


----------



## ValentineNicole

BeenBurned said:


> I find that it's very intermittent that mail carriers scan packages they pick up from my home. The packages arrive (99.99999%) and that's what I care about.
> 
> The package will probably scan as delivered and there's no issue. Especially at this busy time of year, I certainly wouldn't expect packages to arrive as quickly as other slower times. (If packages that were shipped on 12/2 are arriving on 12/5, you're very fortunate. I wouldn't even begin to worry until at least after the weekend.)
> 
> You're stressing yourself unnecessarily, IMO.


 


whateve said:


> The seller didn't know they had this restriction so it might have been a default. I don't think she knew how to change it since she was fairly new. I can see why you might want to limit it somewhat. I don't think it is ever going to happen, but I'd be very nervous if one person bought several expensive items from me. The limits are there to protect you from a scammer.
> 
> 
> My postman never scans packages when they are picked up. It seems to be a policy of my local post office. Sometimes the tracking won't show until the day it is delivered. Even when I was sure the package must be lost, it has always showed up.
> 
> I wouldn't do anything until I knew for sure the package was lost. I have trouble believing USPS would pay off on a claim when there is no proof it was ever in the system.


 


BeenBurned said:


> I find that it's very intermittent that mail carriers scan packages they pick up from my home. The packages arrive (99.99999%) and that's what I care about.
> 
> The package will probably scan as delivered and there's no issue. Especially at this busy time of year, I certainly wouldn't expect packages to arrive as quickly as other slower times. (If packages that were shipped on 12/2 are arriving on 12/5, you're very fortunate. I wouldn't even begin to worry until at least after the weekend.)
> 
> You're stressing yourself unnecessarily, IMO.


 
Thank you both so much for the reassurance. I do tend to overstress! LOL This wasn't an expensive sale - literally, a BCBG dress I sold for $12, LOL. I just have a tendency to worry


----------



## noshoepolish

Use a scan form.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> Use a scan form.


Where do you find this to print if you are buying your labels from ebay?
If the packages are picked up from your house, do you just put it on top of the packages? Does it get left behind when the packages are picked up?


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> Where do you find this to print if you are buying your labels from ebay?
> If the packages are picked up from your house, do you just put it on top of the packages? Does it get left behind when the packages are picked up?




I use PayPal multi order to print my labels, even if I have one package.  The multi-order gives you the scan page when you go to print.  The scan page is the first thing listed.

I think there is a way to do it in eBay but I just can't be bothered to figure it out.  Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> I use PayPal multi order to print my labels, even if I have one package.  The multi-order gives you the scan page when you go to print.  The scan page is the first thing listed.
> 
> I think there is a way to do it in eBay but I just can't be bothered to figure it out.  Maybe someone else can help.


Thanks. I've seen it on Paypal. I've never found it on ebay.


----------



## Bratty1919

Hi,
Just to be sure I'm not in the wrong on this...last time I checked, sellers were not allowed to select 14 day returns and have a return disclaimer, right? I've a seller who is balking at a return because "The wrong item wasn't sent". What to do? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Bratty1919 said:


> Hi,
> Just to be sure I'm not in the wrong on this...last time I checked, sellers were not allowed to select 14 day returns and have a return disclaimer, right? I've a seller who is balking at a return because "The wrong item wasn't sent". What to do? Thanks!


Yes, it is against the rules. I know BB posted it somewhere. If you selected "return", didn't it open a case? You can escalate.


----------



## Bratty1919

whateve said:


> Yes, it is against the rules. I know BB posted it somewhere. If you selected "return", didn't it open a case? You can escalate.




I just sent a question w/o opening a case...I was trying to be nice. Oh well..


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Hi,
> Just to be sure I'm not in the wrong on this...last time I checked, sellers were not allowed to select 14 day returns and have a return disclaimer, right? I've a seller who is balking at a return because "The wrong item wasn't sent". What to do? Thanks!


You are correct. 

Sellers who have a minimum 14-day return policy receive a benefit of more exposure for their listings. But in exchange for the benefit, they are required to accept returns for any reason or for no reason. Buyers can return for remorse, wrong size, didn't like color or because they simply changed their mind.

Send your seller the policy: 
On this page: selling practices policy refer her here: Returns

And the pertinent part: 

_You're required to specify your return policy in your listings, even if you don't accept returns.

_
_*If  you accept returns, a buyer can return an item for any reason,  including if they change their mind about a purchase*as long as the  return meets the return requirementsfor example, returning an item  within your stated time frame, and meeting item condition requirements. _


----------



## whateve

I wonder if anyone knows the answer to this: If a buyer contacts you within your 2 week return window telling you he is going to be returning an item, how long does he have before he has to actually return it? Is there a number of days beyond which you don't have to accept the return if he can't prove he has mailed it by then?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I wonder if anyone knows the answer to this: If a buyer contacts you within your 2 week return window telling you he is going to be returning an item, how long does he have before he has to actually return it? Is there a number of days beyond which you don't have to accept the return if he can't prove he has mailed it by then?



*To return an item for a refund or replacement:*

Find the item in *My eBay *and select *Return this item* from the *More actions* drop-down menu.

Select  the reason for the return. Depending on the seller's return  preferences, we may put you in touch with the seller directly.

If  the seller uses eBay hassle-free returns or chooses to use an  eBay-generated shipping label, we provide you with a return shipping  label and packing slip. If a shipping label isn't available for the  item, we ask you to contact the seller about alternative shipping arrangements. The seller may also provide you their own shipping label.

Pack  the item carefully. Include the packing slip, apply the shipping label,  and send the item back to the seller. *You must return the item within 5  business days of requesting the return.* It's a good practice to include  tracking information when returning an item.

If an eBay-generated shipping label is used, you can track the status of the returned item in the *Purchase history* section of *My eBay*. Find the returned item and click *View return details *from the* More actions *drop-down menu.

The  seller refunds you within 6 business days of receiving the returned  item. If you're requesting a replacement item and the seller uses  hassle-free returns, the seller ships it to you within 5 business days  of the date you request a return.


http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/return-item.html

I think that means it needs to be postmarked within 5 days of the return request.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> *To return an item for a refund or replacement:*
> 
> Find the item in *My eBay *and select *Return this item* from the *More actions* drop-down menu.
> Select  the reason for the return. Depending on the seller's return  preferences, we may put you in touch with the seller directly.
> If  the seller uses eBay hassle-free returns or chooses to use an  eBay-generated shipping label, we provide you with a return shipping  label and packing slip. If a shipping label isn't available for the  item, we ask you to contact the seller about alternative shipping arrangements. The seller may also provide you their own shipping label.
> Pack  the item carefully. Include the packing slip, apply the shipping label,  and send the item back to the seller. *You must return the item within 5  business days of requesting the return.* It's a good practice to include  tracking information when returning an item.
> If an eBay-generated shipping label is used, you can track the status of the returned item in the *Purchase history* section of *My eBay*. Find the returned item and click *View return details *from the* More actions *drop-down menu.
> The  seller refunds you within 6 business days of receiving the returned  item. If you're requesting a replacement item and the seller uses  hassle-free returns, the seller ships it to you within 5 business days  of the date you request a return.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/return-item.html
> 
> I think that means it needs to be postmarked within 5 days of the return request.


Thanks. So I have a buyer who originally requested a return and then changed her mind. It's been three weeks since then so I guess it is safe to assume she can't change her mind again. My ebay page still shows it as an open return even though it is well past the refund due date. I wonder if it would ever go away on its own.


----------



## nillacobain

HI ladies, I need your advice on this matter.

I sold a pair of shoes, brand new but no original packaging because they were purchasing during a trip.
I had them BIN with immediate payment required.

A 20+ fb buyer purchased them. I was about to send them out (waiting for their telephone number) when they asked if they had the box, etc... I replied that no, they only have their dustbag (as stated in the listing). She replied that her friend told that authentic items came with all the packaging and these should have them. 
I told them that to fit them in my suitcase I had to toss the box. I also told them that I  was more than happy to refund them and sell them to someone else because I don't want to deal with returns, ebay cases, etc...
They haven't replied yet but my gut is telling me this is going to be a PITA buyer. 

What should I do? TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks. So I have a buyer who originally requested a return and then changed her mind. It's been three weeks since then so I guess it is safe to assume she can't change her mind again. My ebay page still shows it as an open return even though it is well past the refund due date. I wonder if it would ever go away on its own.



I don't know how this would play out with the new 180 day return. If I were you, I'd wait it out until you hear from her. She just might go away.



nillacobain said:


> HI ladies, I need your advice on this matter.
> 
> I sold a pair of shoes, brand new but no original packaging because they were purchasing during a trip.
> I had them BIN with immediate payment required.
> 
> A 20+ fb buyer purchased them. I was about to send them out (waiting for their telephone number) when they asked if they had the box, etc... I replied that no, they only have their dustbag (as stated in the listing). She replied that her friend told that authentic items came with all the packaging and these should have them.
> I told them that to fit them in my suitcase I had to toss the box. I also told them that I  was more than happy to refund them and sell them to someone else because I don't want to deal with returns, ebay cases, etc...
> They haven't replied yet but my gut is telling me this is going to be a PITA buyer.
> 
> What should I do? TIA


Aw, geez! A box doesn't make an item fake nor does it make it authentic! 

Explain that authentic items don't always include all the original props because sometimes people dispose of boxes, paperwork, dust bags, etc. 

You can refer her to the "authenticate this" subforum for the brand and suggest that if she just wants confirmation of authenticity or reassurance, to post there. 

Offer her the option of canceling if she would like. (Personally, I too would hope she takes you up on the offer.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> *To return an item for a refund or replacement:*
> 
> Find the item in *My eBay *and select *Return this item* from the *More actions* drop-down menu.
> Select  the reason for the return. Depending on the seller's return  preferences, we may put you in touch with the seller directly.
> If  the seller uses eBay hassle-free returns or chooses to use an  eBay-generated shipping label, we provide you with a return shipping  label and packing slip. If a shipping label isn't available for the  item, we ask you to contact the seller about alternative shipping arrangements. The seller may also provide you their own shipping label.
> Pack  the item carefully. Include the packing slip, apply the shipping label,  and send the item back to the seller. *You must return the item within 5  business days of requesting the return.* It's a good practice to include  tracking information when returning an item.
> If an eBay-generated shipping label is used, you can track the status of the returned item in the *Purchase history* section of *My eBay*. Find the returned item and click *View return details *from the* More actions *drop-down menu.
> The  seller refunds you within 6 business days of receiving the returned  item. If you're requesting a replacement item and the seller uses  hassle-free returns, the seller ships it to you within 5 business days  of the date you request a return.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/return-item.html
> 
> I think that means it needs to be postmarked within 5 days of the return request.


Ebay isn't consistent. I just had another return request that I accepted. It gives the buyer 9 days to send it.


BeenBurned said:


> I don't know how this would play out with the new 180 day return. If I were you, I'd wait it out until you hear from her. She just might go away.


 I called ebay about it because this was the buyer who claimed it was fake then apologized when she realized she was wrong. I was told I could escalate the case or they could send her a message asking her to close the return request. They said the second option was better so I agreed. They sent me a copy of the letter and it doesn't say exactly what I was told over the phone. 

This is the message: 
_Thanks for shopping on eBay._
_We were recently contacted by xxx about an issue with item #xxx.  You and your seller agreed that you are going to keep the item. We are  requesting to have the return request to be cancelled so that there will  be no issue for you both._
_Please contact the seller directly. We've also asked the seller to contact you in order to work things out._
_If the issue has already been resolved, please disregard this message._
_This  is a courtesy message to put you and the seller in touch with one  another to resolve an issue.  Please don't reply to this message as it  was sent from a mailbox that isn't monitored.
_
_Thanks,_
_eBay Customer Support_


I doubt my buyer will figure out what she is supposed to do from that letter. If I didn't do one or the other, it would continue to count as a defect. According to the rep I spoke to, she can't return it anymore since her original reason doesn't apply.


By the way, it seems like at least 50% of the time when I call, I get the same rep. Now that I think about it, I don't think she has ever given me good advice.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> By the way, it seems like at least 50% of the time when I call, I get the same rep. Now that I think about it, I don't think she has ever given me good advice.


I can honestly say that doesn't surprise me one bit! Sad, huh?


----------



## jujubwee

New to Purseblog, and I think this is the most appropriate forum to post my questions, please redirect me if I'm wrong!!!
-


So, I am a new seller (never intended to sell much stuff with my ebay account ever) and do not have feedback as a seller at all. I only have 100% feedback as a buyer, as I never sold anything before. 

But, I'm trying to sell a Birkin and buyer is asking me since I have no reviews to prove its authenticity + lower price. My price is already lower than any other authentic Birkin postings on ebay. 

1. How do I further prove the authenticity of the bag?
2. What is a "reasonable" price to re-sell Black togo Birkin 35 (2014 R) on Ebay? It seems to retail for around $21000-$22000 but I am not too sure.


----------



## BeenBurned

jujubwee said:


> New to Purseblog, and I think this is the most appropriate forum to post my questions, please redirect me if I'm wrong!!!
> -
> 
> 
> So, I am a new seller (never intended to sell much stuff with my ebay account ever) and do not have feedback as a seller at all. I only have 100% feedback as a buyer, as I never sold anything before.
> 
> But, I'm trying to sell a Birkin and buyer is asking me since I have no reviews to prove its authenticity + lower price. My price is already lower than any other authentic Birkin postings on ebay.
> 
> 1. How do I further prove the authenticity of the bag?
> 2. What is a "reasonable" price to re-sell Black togo Birkin 35 (2014 R) on Ebay? It seems to retail for around $21000-$22000 but I am not too sure.


With something as expensive, highly faked and high fraud as Hermes, my suggestion would be to use a consigner or sell it outright to a reseller. 

While I understand that every starts somewhere, as a buyer, I'd never buy something like a Birkin from a newbie.


----------



## beekmanhill

jujubwee said:


> New to Purseblog, and I think this is the most appropriate forum to post my questions, please redirect me if I'm wrong!!!
> -
> 
> 
> So, I am a new seller (never intended to sell much stuff with my ebay account ever) and do not have feedback as a seller at all. I only have 100% feedback as a buyer, as I never sold anything before.
> 
> But, I'm trying to sell a Birkin and buyer is asking me since I have no reviews to prove its authenticity + lower price. My price is already lower than any other authentic Birkin postings on ebay.
> 
> 1. How do I further prove the authenticity of the bag?
> 2. What is a "reasonable" price to re-sell Black togo Birkin 35 (2014 R) on Ebay? It seems to retail for around $21000-$22000 but I am not too sure.



I too would never buy such an expensive item from a new seller.  But do you have the purchase documents, the Hermes receipt, etc?  If not, how did you determine its authenticity when you purchased it?  Whatever satisfied you might satisfy a buyer.  

I have no idea of the price.


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> But do you have the purchase documents, the Hermes receipt, etc?  If not, how did you determine its authenticity when you purchased it?


Keep in mind that paperwork isn't proof of authenticity. 

My suggestion if you want to sell it yourself is to invest in a professional authentication. Hermes authentication letters are expensive but are a small investment for a $21k item. It will give you more credibility and your buyer comfort in knowing that it's the real deal. You can state in the listing that it was professionally authenticated by _______ (fill in blank with name of company) and that buyers can contact them to verify.

If it's the listing I believe it to be, I'm not sure whether the pictures are large enough, clear and focused enough or adequate for proving authenticity. (I don't know Hermes and don't know what's needed to authenticate the brand. But most items need well-focused detailed pictures.)


----------



## whateve

I just sold something to a zero feedback buyer who just joined ebay today. Her user name looks computer generated - it is part of her name with a bunch of random letters added. She checked out with paypal but is unregistered, which I believe means she checked out a guest without setting up a paypal account. Interesting because my user requirements block buyers who don't have a paypal account. I guess this doesn't matter anymore?

I think that ebay is doing something along the lines of Bonanza, creating an account for a new user on the fly when they want to buy something. Although Bonanza is even weirder because it creates an account for you the first time you browse.


----------



## Toby93

I have a quick question.  I bid on an auction  a few weeks ago and the listing stated that shipping would be $9.00.  I won the auction, but when I went to pay, the shipping had been changed to $16.50.  I know this isn't a huge amount of money, but I thought that the shipping  price listed in the auction was the price that you would pay when you won?  I don' t know how the seller was able to change the amount.  Is this something that happens a lot?  I have never changed the set amount on my auctions.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just sold something to a zero feedback buyer who just joined ebay today. Her user name looks computer generated - it is part of her name with a bunch of random letters added. She checked out with paypal but is unregistered, which I believe means she checked out a guest without setting up a paypal account. Interesting because my user requirements block buyers who don't have a paypal account. I guess this doesn't matter anymore?
> 
> I think that ebay is doing something along the lines of Bonanza, creating an account for a new user on the fly when they want to buy something. Although Bonanza is even weirder because it creates an account for you the first time you browse.



I believe you can browse without an account and unlogged in but if you want to ask an anonymous question or buy without an account, that's when the bonz buyer account is created.


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> I have a quick question.  I bid on an auction  a few weeks ago and the listing stated that shipping would be $9.00.  I won the auction, but when I went to pay, the shipping had been changed to $16.50.  I know this isn't a huge amount of money, but I thought that the shipping  price listed in the auction was the price that you would pay when you won?  I don' t know how the seller was able to change the amount.  Is this something that happens a lot?  I have never changed the set amount on my auctions.


It shouldn't have changed, unless it was calculated shipping and your paypal shipping address had a different zip than your ebay account. Or the shipping calculator wasn't working correctly at the time you first viewed the listing. 

I've bought things and when I went to pay, there were more shipping choices than I noticed on the listing. I remember once I wasn't happy that the shipping was $15, but when I went to pay, there was an option for parcel select that was cheaper. It's possible that there was more than one option but it defaulted to the more expensive one. You might have been able to select the cheaper one.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I believe you can browse without an account and unlogged in but if you want to ask an anonymous question or buy without an account, that's when the bonz buyer account is created.


That might be true now but I remember the first time I went to buy something, it turned out I already had an account and it had been created months earlier. I contacted Bonz about it and they told me they created it the first time I browsed the site. I never asked a question. It seemed creepy to me at the time. I would have picked a better user name than the one they gave me.


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> It shouldn't have changed, unless it was calculated shipping and your paypal shipping address had a different zip than your ebay account. Or the shipping calculator wasn't working correctly at the time you first viewed the listing.
> 
> I've bought things and when I went to pay, there were more shipping choices than I noticed on the listing. I remember once I wasn't happy that the shipping was $15, but when I went to pay, there was an option for parcel select that was cheaper. It's possible that there was more than one option but it defaulted to the more expensive one. You might have been able to select the cheaper one.



Thank you for your quick reply!  I did go in and out of the page a few times, but there did. It seem to be any options.  My address did not change after the auction ended so I am not quite sure what happened.  As I said, it was not a huge amount of money, but it was annoying


----------



## seltzer92

has anyone ever shipped to someone  that only has one name. i have to ship to someone named "connie" with  no last name. the address is confirmed and no, it is not a business. and  they haven't responded to my message asking for a last name, although i  did get a message asking me to ship fast as they need it for a "party".  ugh.

anyone shipped with only a first name?


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> has anyone ever shipped to someone  that only has one name. i have to ship to someone named "connie" with  no last name. the address is confirmed and no, it is not a business. and  they haven't responded to my message asking for a last name, although i  did get a message asking me to ship fast as they need it for a "party".  ugh.
> 
> anyone shipped with only a first name?


I have had it happen on occasion. It's just that they've made a mistake in filling out the paypal form. I've also had names show as "Connie Connie" when they goofed. Never had a problem shipping to the name/address given.


----------



## whateve

The seller shipped a leather purse in an envelope. The strap got crimped and slightly damaged. When I contacted her, she said it is insured but I would have to file the claim. Would the post office pay in a case like this? The purse wasn't adequately wrapped. How would they determine the cost of the damage since it isn't repairable?

She'll take it back. It's a purse I really wanted though so I might want to keep it. If I decide to return it, should I let her know that she'll get a defect? She has one neutral feedback - does that count as a defect?


----------



## noshoepolish

PO will not pay for damage due to improper packaging.  You can try showing them the packaging but I do not think they will cover the damage.  I would tell her you will send the item back with the original packaging and she can try filing the claim but that you expect her to refund you when she gets the item back.










whateve said:


> The seller shipped a leather purse in an envelope. The strap got crimped and slightly damaged. When I contacted her, she said it is insured but I would have to file the claim. Would the post office pay in a case like this? The purse wasn't adequately wrapped. How would they determine the cost of the damage since it isn't repairable?
> 
> She'll take it back. It's a purse I really wanted though so I might want to keep it. If I decide to return it, should I let her know that she'll get a defect? She has one neutral feedback - does that count as a defect?


----------



## seltzer92

i've shipped an item twice to a buyer only to have it return insufficient address to a "confirmed" address. the first time the buyer admitted fault as the post office box of the business wasn't included in the address. the second time i used the address listed on the company's website which she said was correct - it still came back returned. actually it's on enroute again. i don't have it in my possesion.

of course i used my own money to re-ship the item. otherwise the buyer would just give me a low DSR score or negative feedback.  can't risk that...

how does seller protection work for me in this case?
is my only option to call ebay? or should i tell her to call ebay?


----------



## whateve

seltzer92 said:


> i've shipped an item twice to a buyer only to have it return insufficient address to a "confirmed" address. the first time the buyer admitted fault as the post office box of the business wasn't included in the address. the second time i used the address listed on the company's website which she said was correct - it still came back returned. actually it's on enroute again. i don't have it in my possesion.
> 
> of course i used my own money to re-ship the item. otherwise the buyer would just give me a low DSR score or negative feedback.  can't risk that...
> 
> how does seller protection work for me in this case?
> is my only option to call ebay? or should i tell her to call ebay?


I would call ebay. At this point, I would try to cancel the transaction.


----------



## seltzer92

whateve said:


> I would call ebay. At this point, I would try to cancel the transaction.



i just have to vent here. the buyer actually messaged me saying "i hope the third time is the charm", of course not offering any $ to reship it again. 

i'm going to call ebay to make sure i'm protected under seller protection. this might be the most entitled buyer i've ever had.


----------



## whateve

If you sell an item for local pickup, when does ebay count it as a sale for your dashboard? How do they know when it was delivered/picked up?

Secondly, when does a sale count on your dashboard? I'm 2 away from making top rated seller. I just made a sale and my dashboard hasn't updated yet. If I make another sale tomorrow, will it be too late to count for the month?


----------



## buzzytoes

How long does it take to close a "request" on an item? I had a buyer request a tracking number for an item that she had not yet received. I am not sure she ever saw the first message saying it wouldn't be sent until the 23rd of December, because she sent the message on the 26th. I responded the next day (she filed the 26th) saying the package had gone out and if she had not received it by the 29th, to let me know. She never responded, but my Paypal balance is showing negative because they have her refund coming out of it. I cannot do anything with Paypal until it goes back to positive, but this lady doesn't answer her messages! Can I just contact eBay separately or will this automatically close or escalate after a certain amount of time?


----------



## BeenBurned

buzzytoes said:


> How long does it take to close a "request" on an item? I had a buyer request a tracking number for an item that she had not yet received. I am not sure she ever saw the first message saying it wouldn't be sent until the 23rd of December, because she sent the message on the 26th. I responded the next day (she filed the 26th) saying the package had gone out and if she had not received it by the 29th, to let me know. She never responded, but my Paypal balance is showing negative because they have her refund coming out of it. I cannot do anything with Paypal until it goes back to positive, but this lady doesn't answer her messages! Can I just contact eBay separately or will this automatically close or escalate after a certain amount of time?


What is the tracking showing at this time? If it shows as delivered, call ebay, give them the tracking number and proof of delivery and have them release the hold.


----------



## buzzytoes

I threw the receipt away with the tracking number on it, like a dumbass. Thought I was throwing the old one away and kept the wrong one. I am assuming she has received it but since she doesn't answer messages I have no idea. She hasn't opened an actual dispute, it was just a request for a tracking number.


----------



## whateve

buzzytoes said:


> I threw the receipt away with the tracking number on it, like a dumbass. Thought I was throwing the old one away and kept the wrong one. I am assuming she has received it but since she doesn't answer messages I have no idea. She hasn't opened an actual dispute, it was just a request for a tracking number.


It stays open for a long time - I'm guessing about 6 weeks? She has to close the case, or you can escalate it and have ebay close it, but unless you have proof of delivery, I wouldn't do that. If you sent her the tracking number when she requested it, you should be able to see it when you look at the case details.

I believe you might get a defect for this even if she gets the item.

ETA: these days you shouldn't throw them away even if the item gets delivered. You might have to prove it 6 months down the road.


----------



## BeenBurned

If you printed the shipping label online, you would have an acknowledgement with the tracking number in your emails.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thank you for the help everyone. I did not print the shipping label, I went into the PO and mailed it. Ah well, lesson learned. Hoping it doesn't automatically ding me since I have 100% feedback but oh well.


----------



## whateve

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you for the help everyone. I did not print the shipping label, I went into the PO and mailed it. Ah well, lesson learned. Hoping it doesn't automatically ding me since I have 100% feedback but oh well.


Next time, you should input the tracking number manually into ebay as soon as you can. Honestly, I really hate buying from sellers who don't buy their labels through ebay or at least upload the tracking. As a buyer, I need to know when to expect a package. By the time I contact the seller to find out where my package is, the tracking may show it was delivered a week ago and then it is almost impossible to track down. If I had known, I could have asked my postman if he remembered delivering it and there might still be a chance to locate it. 

Unless you don't have a printer, I can't see the downside of using ebay labels. If you are top-rated, I don't think you'll qualify for a discount if you don't upload tracking.


----------



## buzzytoes

whateve said:


> Next time, you should input the tracking number manually into ebay as soon as you can. Honestly, I really hate buying from sellers who don't buy their labels through ebay or at least upload the tracking. As a buyer, I need to know when to expect a package. By the time I contact the seller to find out where my package is, the tracking may show it was delivered a week ago and then it is almost impossible to track down. If I had known, I could have asked my postman if he remembered delivering it and there might still be a chance to locate it.
> 
> *Unless you don't have a printer*, I can't see the downside of using ebay labels. If you are top-rated, I don't think you'll qualify for a discount if you don't upload tracking.



Ding, ding, ding!  I only sell occasionally on ebay - my feedback is only 100something. Typically I do put the tracking info in. I completely spaced it out this time and even forgot to mark it shipped. When she opened the request I apologized for the lack of tracking number and said "It went out the 24th, if you do not receive it by Monday let me know and I will either send out a replacement or refund your money, which ever you prefer." I have heard nothing back.


----------



## nillacobain

How long does an echeck take to clear? I received a payment on Jan 2nd (USA to EU) and it's still pending. Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

nillacobain said:


> How long does an echeck take to clear? I received a payment on Jan 2nd (USA to EU) and it's still pending. Thank you


Usually 4 days. But don't ship until your account shows that it's clear.


----------



## nillacobain

BeenBurned said:


> Usually 4 days. But don't ship until your account shows that it's clear.



ETA: it just clear on my account. It is safe to ship now? PP says I can ship. Is there any chance it might bounce back?


----------



## noshoepolish

nillacobain said:


> How long does an echeck take to clear? I received a payment on Jan 2nd (USA to EU) and it's still pending. Thank you




I think international ones take longer.


----------



## nillacobain

noshoepolish said:


> I think international ones take longer.



It just clear (but still has the hourglass in Ebay page so I had to check on Paypal site). It says it's OK to ship. Is there a change it might bounce back? I read an old thread about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

nillacobain said:


> It just clear (but still has the hourglass in Ebay page so I had to check on Paypal site). It says it's OK to ship. Is there a change it might bounce back? I read an old thread about it.


Once it has cleared, you can ship.


----------



## nillacobain

BeenBurned said:


> Once it has cleared, you can ship.



Thank you


----------



## tiffskiee

Hi there. Pretty sure its been answered somewhere & i've also read the sticky on what to do after buying a fake. I just wanted to ask some things for clarification...

I bought a neverfull bag on eBay from seller thehealthygourmet. I bought it few days ago since no one answered me on the "authenticate this" thread so I took a dangerous plunge.

I just saw on a thread that the seller sells fake bags and I got the bag yesterday but I havent completely opened it yet, just one side. The listing has been removed already & I paid via paypal balance and debit/bank acct (cant remember which) On purchase history next to the item under "More Actions" button, theres usually options such as "Contact Seller," "Return Item," "View PayPal Transaction," etc... but theres nothing to click except "Hide Order" because of the removed listing. How do I go about returning an item then? Also, do I open a case with eBay if seller refuses the return? Any opinions would greatly help  Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

tiffskiee said:


> Hi there. Pretty sure its been answered somewhere & i've also read the sticky on what to do after buying a fake. I just wanted to ask some things for clarification...
> 
> I bought a neverfull bag on eBay from seller thehealthygourmet. I bought it few days ago since no one answered me on the "authenticate this" thread so I took a dangerous plunge.
> 
> I just saw on a thread that the seller sells fake bags and I got the bag yesterday but I havent completely opened it yet, just one side. The listing has been removed already & I paid via paypal balance and debit/bank acct (cant remember which) On purchase history next to the item under "More Actions" button, theres usually options such as "Contact Seller," "Return Item," "View PayPal Transaction," etc... but theres nothing to click except "Hide Order" because of the removed listing. How do I go about returning an item then? Also, do I open a case with eBay if seller refuses the return? Any opinions would greatly help  Thanks!


You should really open the package and have a look at the bag before you decide it's a fake. It may well be but you can't very well complain to eBay that the seller sold you a counterfeit if you haven't even seen it.


----------



## tiffskiee

uadjit said:


> You should really open the package and have a look at the bag before you decide it's a fake. It may well be but you can't very well complain to eBay that the seller sold you a counterfeit if you haven't even seen it.


True, but im slightly leaning towards it is a fake. I remember seeing they had more than 5 active listings for neverfull's and more than 15 sold listings which was a red flag but they also had a few feedback stating they're 100% authentic.

EDIT: went ahead and asked seller if I could return it. Seller did not hesitate at all and issued a refund immediately along with return label. Now question is, am I suppose to buy insurance & signature confirmation at post office? Its not included on the return label.


----------



## whateve

tiffskiee said:


> True, but im slightly leaning towards it is a fake. I remember seeing they had more than 5 active listings for neverfull's and more than 15 sold listings which was a red flag but they also had a few feedback stating they're 100% authentic.
> 
> EDIT: went ahead and asked seller if I could return it. Seller did not hesitate at all and issued a refund immediately along with return label. Now question is, am I suppose to buy insurance & signature confirmation at post office? Its not included on the return label.


If you got your refund already then I don't think you need to. The seller could have purchased that when she bought the label if she wanted it. If she doesn't get the purse back, she can't come after you for the money she has already refunded.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> If you got your refund already then I don't think you need to. The seller could have purchased that when she bought the label if she wanted it. If she doesn't get the purse back, she can't come after you for the money she has already refunded.


 +1. I mean, if it is counterfeit--which she seems to be admitting by immediately issuing a refund--then it's essentially worthless, anyway. I'd make sure you have tracking and everything but I wouldn't worry about adding insurance.


----------



## tiffskiee

whateve said:


> If you got your refund already then I don't think you need to. The seller could have purchased that when she bought the label if she wanted it. If she doesn't get the purse back, she can't come after you for the money she has already refunded.



Ok thought so, just wanted to make sure there were no hidden loopholes. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm glad you got the refund because that seller was one of dozens of sellers of fake LV Neverfulls. They're part of a ring of sellers who sell several NWT bags at a loss. 

Here's a cache of the listing.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...hette-/131368350269+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

In fact, on this page, many of the fake listings and sellers are reported: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/report-this-lv-876498-15.html

And this is the post specifically mentioning your seller:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/report-this-lv-876498-15.html#post27856564


----------



## vinbenphon1

Any of you know about paypal invoices that are generated from 'my account'? There is a function that allows you to generate an invoice through the 'my account' page once logged in..

I bought a bag through ebay, but the seller sent me a paypal invoice. Am I wrong in thinking that this is classed as a personal transaction and is not covered by ebay or Paypal policies.

For example, the seller and I have agreed on local pickup, but what if the seller doesn't turn up. Can I get my money back? 

 Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

vinbenphon1 said:


> Any of you know about paypal invoices that are generated from 'my account'? There is a function that allows you to generate an invoice through the 'my account' page once logged in..
> 
> I bought a bag through ebay, but the seller sent me a paypal invoice. Am I wrong in thinking that this is classed as a personal transaction and is not covered by ebay or Paypal policies.
> 
> For example, the seller and I have agreed on local pickup, but what if the seller doesn't turn up. Can I get my money back?
> 
> Thanks


A smart seller won't accept a paypal payment for local pickup sale. For local pickup, the buyer needs to pay cash. And if she must use paypal, in the case of local pickup, it should be a personal transaction. 

If you as buyer want protection, buy through ebay (where I assume you found the item in the first place), pay through paypal and have it shipped to you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

BeenBurned said:


> A smart seller won't accept a paypal payment for local pickup sale. For local pickup, the buyer needs to pay cash. And if she must use paypal, in the case of local pickup, it should be a personal transaction.
> 
> If you as buyer want protection, buy through ebay (where I assume you found the item in the first place), pay through paypal and have it shipped to you.



Hi BeenBurned, thanks for your response. 

I called Paypal (they weren't open at the time I posted) and they said their Buyer Protection policy covers items paid with 'Paypal invoices'. I also asked ebay and they said the invoices are covered by their 'Guarantee's as long as the item number is quoted on the invoice. But I wasn't confident with the ebay CS response. 

Seller protections for delivery by hand won't be covered by Paypal as of the 1st of February 2015.


----------



## Demi17

Hi everyone I'm new to this so can't create my own thread yet. I was wondering if you guys could help me! I am in love with the bayswater in oak but can't justify spending £900 for it and as it won't ever be in the 30% off sales I have been on the look out for a second hand one. They all seem to be really old/worn and still selling for 300/400 which seems a lot to me. 

The other colour I LOVE is the dark blush! I have come across one that is in great condition just a scuff on one corner and the interior is great. This is being sold for half of the original selling price. What are your thoughts on this price/colour? Is it a good deal? Should I hold out for a tan as the colour is timeless? Thank you,Demi


----------



## BeenBurned

Demi17 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this so can't create my own thread yet. I was wondering if you guys could help me! I am in love with the bayswater in oak but can't justify spending £900 for it and as it won't ever be in the 30% off sales I have been on the look out for a second hand one. They all seem to be really old/worn and still selling for 300/400 which seems a lot to me.
> 
> The other colour I LOVE is the dark blush! I have come across one that is in great condition just a scuff on one corner and the interior is great. This is being sold for half of the original selling price. What are your thoughts on this price/colour? Is it a good deal? Should I hold out for a tan as the colour is timeless? Thank you,Demi


Hi Demi. Welcome to TPF. 

You're more apt to get more info if you post in the Mulberry subforum. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/


----------



## whateve

I know it isn't okay to sell items like dustbags, hangtags, boxes and bags by themselves, but is it okay to add them to a listing of an authorized item, even if those auxiliary items don't relate to the authorized item? Like in the listing, which might be removed anyway because one of the bags isn't authentic, but is it okay to sell these hangtags?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vintage-Leather-Lot-/121541231138?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160
Or this one, with the extra dustbags?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...s-/151548013363?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160
I'm thinking about selling items in a lot and adding extra dustbags/ hangtags to the listing as they might improve the desirability of the listing.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, could I have your opinion on shipping.

I purchased a pair of boots 7 days ago and I emailed her to ask if they had been posted. She has now emailed me and said I posted them on Saturday but in the listing I stated shipping was 24 euro and the costs went up on January 1st and it actually cost me 36.10 euro to post them to you, can you send me the other 12.10 euro?

What are your  thoughts? I have under quoted shipping before and just sucked it up as a cost of doing business but I don't want the seller to get snarky, but it comes to another AUD $18 on top of the shipping I have already paid.


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzie said:


> Ladies, could I have your opinion on shipping.
> 
> I purchased a pair of boots 7 days ago and I emailed her to ask if they had been posted. She has now emailed me and said I posted them on Saturday but in the listing I stated shipping was 24 euro and the costs went up on January 1st and it actually cost me 36.10 euro to post them to you, can you send me the other 12.10 euro?
> 
> What are your  thoughts? I have under quoted shipping before and just sucked it up as a cost of doing business but I don't want the seller to get snarky, but it comes to another AUD $18 on top of the shipping I have already paid.


Nope. She can't change the price from what's in the listing. If she didn't ship in time to avoid the rate increase or if the didn't take the rate increase into account when listing her item, that's her problem. You owe her nothing and she's not allowed to ask for it.


----------



## Suzie

BeenBurned said:


> Nope. She can't change the price from what's in the listing. If she didn't ship in time to avoid the rate increase or if the didn't take the rate increase into account when listing her item, that's her problem. You owe her nothing and she's not allowed to ask for it.



Thank you, should I just ignore her request or reply to her?


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzie said:


> Thank you, should I just ignore her request or reply to her?


Based on what you said, she shipped already right? I'm inclined to say to ignore her.


----------



## Suzie

BeenBurned said:


> Based on what you said, she shipped already right? I'm inclined to say to ignore her.



Yes, she told me she shipped on Saturday. I think that I will just ignore her, but if she asks again I might just say sorry it is your mistake and that is the cost of doing business.


----------



## noshoepolish

Suzie said:


> Yes, she told me she shipped on Saturday. I think that I will just ignore her, but if she asks again I might just say sorry it is your mistake and that is the cost of doing business.




Ignore.  Don't respond.


----------



## Suzie

noshoepolish said:


> Ignore.  Don't respond.



Thank you.


----------



## seltzer92

i sent a 200$ item to the UK and declared full value on it. now tracking says "Payment of charges - Item being held, addressee being notified" as of december 31st.

when will the UK post send the item back to me if the buyer refuses to pay customs? also what will the tracking say? how will ebay even know if the buyer refuses to pick it up for that reason?


----------



## uadjit

seltzer92 said:


> i sent a 200$ item to the UK and declared full value on it. now tracking says "Payment of charges - Item being held, addressee being notified" as of december 31st.
> 
> when will the UK post send the item back to me if the buyer refuses to pay customs? also what will the tracking say? how will ebay even know if the buyer refuses to pick it up for that reason?


There is a place on the customs forms to check whether the item should be returned to you. Hopefully you chose that. I would take a screenshot of the tracking as it stands now just in case it changes later and you have to prove to eBay that the buyer didn't pick it up.


----------



## seltzer92

uadjit said:


> There is a place on the customs forms to check whether the item should be returned to you. Hopefully you chose that. I would take a screenshot of the tracking as it stands now just in case it changes later and you have to prove to eBay that the buyer didn't pick it up.



thanks for the quick reply. i once returned a counterfeit all saints item to a seller in the UK. i listed full value on it. it was returned to me 3 months later. i wonder if the seller refused to pay customs on it.

i found this on pages.co.uk
*"What if the item is stuck in customs because the buyer won't pay the import fees?*
Cross-border  trade disputes will be evaluated on a case-by-case basis using all  available transaction information. We will not accept cases filed by  international buyers where the sole complaint is high customs duties.  Sellers who sell internationally can also facilitate reviews of their  cases they receive by specifying in their item description that  international buyers are responsible for any customs, duties, etc.  imposed by the buyer's home country."

so it's still not clear to me whether tracking will indicate that he picked up the item or not. it is a bit disconcerting that ebay may require sellers to list the warning in their auction in order to be protected.

should i remind the buyer to pick up the item or just keep my mouth shut?


----------



## whateve

seltzer92 said:


> thanks for the quick reply. i once returned a counterfeit all saints item to a seller in the UK. i listed full value on it. it was returned to me 3 months later. i wonder if the seller refused to pay customs on it.
> 
> i found this on pages.co.uk
> *"What if the item is stuck in customs because the buyer won't pay the import fees?*
> Cross-border  trade disputes will be evaluated on a case-by-case basis using all  available transaction information. We will not accept cases filed by  international buyers where the sole complaint is high customs duties.  Sellers who sell internationally can also facilitate reviews of their  cases they receive by specifying in their item description that  international buyers are responsible for any customs, duties, etc.  imposed by the buyer's home country."
> 
> so it's still not clear to me whether tracking will indicate that he picked up the item or not. *it is a bit disconcerting that ebay may require sellers to list the warning in their auction in order to be protected.*
> 
> should i remind the buyer to pick up the item or just keep my mouth shut?


That worries me too. I wonder if you need to do it if you use GSP?


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a quick question. How do you report message nowadays? I want to report a message with a harassing nature. I remember old days when I can see an option "report this message". But when I logged into my message system, I can't see that option now. Where or how can I do this? TIA!


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a quick question. How do you report message nowadays? I want to report a message with a harassing nature. I remember old days when I can see an option "report this message". But when I logged into my message system, I can't see that option now. Where or how can I do this? TIA!


 I look at my message inbox and select the message. At the bottom of the message is a box labeled "Marketplace Safety tip." There are four bullet points that have some links highlighted in blue. The third bullet point starts "Trade safely.." At the end of that is "Report an inappropriate email." 

That's the only thing I can find.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I look at my message inbox and select the message. At the bottom of the message is a box labeled "Marketplace Safety tip." There are four bullet points that have some links highlighted in blue. The third bullet point starts "Trade safely.." At the end of that is "Report an inappropriate email."
> 
> That's the only thing I can find.



Thank you! I will give it a go!


----------



## JadaStormy

I have blocked international addresses and PayPal payments. However, if the buyer has a us address they are free to purchase/bid on ebay and I don't learn until they attempt to pay that they have a non-us paypal account. Is there a way to block those buyers from bidding or submitting offers?

I put in my listings "US PayPal accounts only" in red and bold, but of course buyers don't read.


----------



## devik

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere... What are the opinions of you experts on how to sell a low-ticket (<$50) item - BIN or auction? Most completed sales for this brand show just one or two bids for auction-style listings, and a lot of completed BINs too. Does that mean I should stick with BIN only? Or use both BIN and auction together? If I go with auction I assume I shouldn't bother with a reserve price.... but are there best practices or whatever on when to use what? All the fees and everything are mystifying to me and I don't want to cough up more to eBay than I have to.

TIA!


----------



## uadjit

devik said:


> Apologies if this is covered elsewhere... What are the opinions of you experts on how to sell a low-ticket (<$50) item - BIN or auction? Most completed sales for this brand show just one or two bids for auction-style listings, and a lot of completed BINs too. Does that mean I should stick with BIN only? Or use both BIN and auction together? If I go with auction I assume I shouldn't bother with a reserve price.... but are there best practices or whatever on when to use what? All the fees and everything are mystifying to me and I don't want to cough up more to eBay than I have to.
> 
> TIA!


Use whatever listings you get from the free listing promotions. Usually that's auctions. It is not worth paying anything to list for items under $50 because the sell through ratio is so low.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> I have blocked international addresses and PayPal payments. However, if the buyer has a us address they are free to purchase/bid on ebay and I don't learn until they attempt to pay that they have a non-us paypal account. Is there a way to block those buyers from bidding or submitting offers?
> 
> I put in my listings "US PayPal accounts only" in red and bold, but of course buyers don't read.


Why does it matter to you? The paypal fee is slightly higher. I've sold to foreign buyers who have items shipped to a US address without a problem. I just sold something to a repeat foreign buyer. The sale counts as a US sale on my dashboard.

I am only responsible for delivering it to their US address. I assume they will have to pay to have it shipped to their country. If it gets lost or damaged on the way, that isn't my responsibility, and they aren't likely to return anything since they would have to pay to ship it back. 

I don't sell anything very expensive. Maybe it is more concerning for items that require a delivery signature?


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Apologies if this is covered elsewhere... What are the opinions of you experts on how to sell a low-ticket (<$50) item - BIN or auction? Most completed sales for this brand show just one or two bids for auction-style listings, and a lot of completed BINs too. Does that mean I should stick with BIN only? Or use both BIN and auction together? If I go with auction I assume I shouldn't bother with a reserve price.... but are there best practices or whatever on when to use what? All the fees and everything are mystifying to me and I don't want to cough up more to eBay than I have to.
> 
> TIA!


The fees are too high these days. If you get a free buy it now promotion, use it. Otherwise, list as auctions but set your starting price to what you want to sell it for. Normally I think it is better not to put a buy it now price unless you start your auction low. It discourages people from bidding in the beginning and they won't want to bid past your buy it now price.  Some people are very successful with starting their auctions low, but in my case, I rarely get lots of bids.

A lot depends on what you are trying to sell and how unique it is.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> Why does it matter to you? The paypal fee is slightly higher. I've sold to foreign buyers who have items shipped to a US address without a problem. I just sold something to a repeat foreign buyer. The sale counts as a US sale on my dashboard.
> 
> I am only responsible for delivering it to their US address. I assume they will have to pay to have it shipped to their country. If it gets lost or damaged on the way, that isn't my responsibility, and they aren't likely to return anything since they would have to pay to ship it back.
> 
> I don't sell anything very expensive. Maybe it is more concerning for items that require a delivery signature?


Why it matters to me:

1. I sell expensive items (well I was, the 180 day returns will probably change that.)
2. I always require signature confirmation
3. The Paypal fees are higher
4. While I understand my only obligation is to ship to the US address, if anything goes awry while the buyer is getting the item forwarded, they will most certainly file a chargeback with their cc since they won't be able to go through ebay. No buyer is going to say "oh well" if they don't receive an item because there was a forwarding issue. This is my biggest concern.
5. I am a low volume seller, I can't afford to take losses. I can afford to be selective on whom I choose to sell my items too, so far this has worked for me. 

Since I didn't get any other responses I assume the answer is no. I only do BIN with BO so I guess I'll have to ask buyers before I approve if they have a US paypal account since they don't read my listings.


----------



## devik

Thanks for the help, whateve and uadjit!


----------



## devik

grrr sorry wrong thread!


----------



## Suzie

BeenBurned said:


> Based on what you said, she shipped already right? I'm inclined to say to ignore her.



So this person sent me another message asking did I get her previous message about me paying more shipping, so I replied and said that she made the mistake and that has happened to me before and you that it is just a cost of doing business.

Here is her reply to me,


i regret but when I listes the item, the shipping costs with La Poste were lower, they have changer in between. Please proceed to payment of the 12,10 euros otherwise I Will have to file a claim on eBay for these fees remained at my charge.
Fyi, it already happened to me as a buyer and i reimbursed the extra costs to the seller because it s unfair tu support the shipping costs as a seller.
Sincerly


----------



## whateve

Suzie said:


> So this person sent me another message asking did I get her previous message about me paying more shipping, so I replied and said that she made the mistake and that has happened to me before and you that it is just a cost of doing business.
> 
> Here is her reply to me,
> 
> 
> i regret but when I listes the item, the shipping costs with La Poste were lower, they have changer in between. Please proceed to payment of the 12,10 euros otherwise I Will have to file a claim on eBay for these fees remained at my charge.
> Fyi, it already happened to me as a buyer and i reimbursed the extra costs to the seller because it s unfair tu support the shipping costs as a seller.
> Sincerly


Your seller is full of ****! Let her file a claim! You had a contract in which the shipping was specified and that is what you paid.


----------



## Suzie

whateve said:


> Your seller is full of ****! Let her file a claim! You had a contract in which the shipping was specified and that is what you paid.



That's what I thought. The boots arrived today but I think that I will skip feedback for her.


----------



## Suzie

She stated the shipping cost in her listing and I paid the shipping cost, so in essence I have done nothing untoward.


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzie said:


> Here is her reply to me,
> 
> 
> i regret but when I listes the item, the shipping costs with La Poste were lower, they have changer in between. Please proceed to payment of the 12,10 euros otherwise I Will have to file a claim on eBay for these fees remained at my charge.


I stand by my suggestion to ignore her. 

I'd love to see the "claim" she files! If there's any type of dispute that she opens, at that point, you might want to consider leaving feedback.


----------



## Suzie

BeenBurned said:


> I stand by my suggestion to ignore her.
> 
> I'd love to see the "claim" she files! If there's any type of dispute that she opens, at that point, you might want to consider leaving feedback.



Yes, I will and it won't be positive.


----------



## whateve

My crummy seller who shipped a purse in an envelope has responded to my feedback. She claims she bent over backwards to help but I wouldn't show her the damage. She calls me "shady."

 We had several conversations. She never asked to see pictures of the damage, even though I offered. The only "help" she offered was to tell me repeatedly to file a claim with USPS. So it looks like I can follow up. What could I say or is it best to leave it alone?

Would you block me for leaving a negative, especially with a seller response calling me shady? Would I have been better off not leaving feedback?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> My crummy seller who shipped a purse in an envelope has responded to my feedback. She claims she bent over backwards to help but I wouldn't show her the damage. She calls me "shady."
> 
> We had several conversations. She never asked to see pictures of the damage, even though I offered. The only "help" she offered was to tell me repeatedly to file a claim with USPS. So it looks like I can follow up. What could I say or is it best to leave it alone?
> 
> Would you block me for leaving a negative, especially with a seller response calling me shady? Would I have been better off not leaving feedback?


I saw the feedback but I'm not sure if you should respond and/or how to respond without sounding too defensive. 

Again, I'll make the recommendation that you open a buying account yesterday!

In this case, I do believe the seller earned the feedback she got. A good seller would have apologized because she definitely shipped inappropriately.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I saw the feedback but I'm not sure if you should respond and/or how to respond without sounding too defensive.
> 
> Again, I'll make the recommendation that you open a buying account yesterday!
> 
> In this case, I do believe the seller earned the feedback she got. A good seller would have apologized because she definitely shipped inappropriately.


Thanks! I do have a buying account. I just never use it! I like to stay logged in to my primary account so I have to open a different browser to access my buying account. Often I worry someone else will buy it in the time it takes for me to open it. It's stupid, I know.

I realize now that it is very risky to leave negative feedback if you are a seller. She could buy something from me just to leave vindictive feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks! I do have a buying account. I just never use it! I like to stay logged in to my primary account so I have to open a different browser to access my buying account. Often I worry someone else will buy it in the time it takes for me to open it. It's stupid, I know.
> 
> I realize now that it is very risky to leave negative feedback if you are a seller. She could buy something from me just to leave vindictive feedback.


As you're aware, there's another risk when you buy and sell with the same account. And that's the possibility that you decide to resell one of your purchases. Chances are that you don't want your potential buyers to be able to see what you paid for your items. (Understand that I am not criticizing sellers who make money! It's capitalism, legal and good business practice. But there are buyers who don't like that they're paying more for the item than you did.)


----------



## Arailah

Hello everyone, just need some insight on the proper way to handle this.

Long story short - I sold a handbag, listed the condition and the flaws.  The buyer receives today and requests a return. My listing says I don't accept returns.  

They threw around a bunch of reasons why they want to send it back, but ultimately it boils down to buyers remorse and the style not being what she thought.  Because I'm pregnant, my anxiety is running high and I just don't want to deal with a potential negative mark, I told her I would accept a return. 

I gave her my reasons for feeling that eBay would side with me as the seller if this were escalated, and told her since I did in fact describe the item accurately she would be responsible for return shipping.

She enthusiastically agreed to pay the return shipping, however if I accept the return through the eBay interface it will make me pay the return shipping.  She said that if it charged me return shipping that I could just take the cost out of her refund.  Will eBay allow me to do this?  Do I get to choose how much she gets back or will they automatically give her the full amount she paid?  

What is the best way to handle this so she can return the item? Does she need to re-present the return as as "I don't want it anymore" so it puts the return on her dime?

Thank you all for the insight!


----------



## whateve

Arailah said:


> Hello everyone, just need some insight on the proper way to handle this.
> 
> Long story short - I sold a handbag, listed the condition and the flaws.  The buyer receives today and requests a return. My listing says I don't accept returns.
> 
> They threw around a bunch of reasons why they want to send it back, but ultimately it boils down to buyers remorse and the style not being what she thought.  Because I'm pregnant, my anxiety is running high and I just don't want to deal with a potential negative mark, I told her I would accept a return.
> 
> I gave her my reasons for feeling that eBay would side with me as the seller if this were escalated, and told her since I did in fact describe the item accurately she would be responsible for return shipping.
> 
> She enthusiastically agreed to pay the return shipping, however if I accept the return through the eBay interface it will make me pay the return shipping.  She said that if it charged me return shipping that I could just take the cost out of her refund.  Will eBay allow me to do this?  Do I get to choose how much she gets back or will they automatically give her the full amount she paid?
> 
> What is the best way to handle this so she can return the item? Does she need to re-present the return as as "I don't want it anymore" so it puts the return on her dime?
> 
> Thank you all for the insight!


Did she select "not as described" for the reason? If that is the case, she can't change her mind and select another option. If you accept the return through the returns process for "not as described", there is no option to withhold anything to cover your costs and ebay will deduct the cost of shipping it back from your seller account, AND you will get a defect. When you get the package back, there will be a single button to push to issue the refund, and it won't give you the option to withhold part of the refund.

I believe that the only thing you can do is deny the refund and let her escalate or not. You should call ebay.

You might be able to deny the return through ebay and still allow her to return it to you, issuing your own partial refund through paypal. You might be able to file a mutual cancellation at that point to get your fees back. This part I'm not sure about because ebay has changed their procedures.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> As you're aware, there's another risk when you buy and sell with the same account. And that's the possibility that you decide to resell one of your purchases. Chances are that you don't want your potential buyers to be able to see what you paid for your items. (Understand that I am not criticizing sellers who make money! It's capitalism, legal and good business practice. But there are buyers who don't like that they're paying more for the item than you did.)


I'm well aware of that. The stuff I'm buying through my selling account is primarily for my own use. If I do end up selling something later, time will have passed enough that buyers won't be able to see what I paid. Or I'll list it on etsy instead of ebay.


----------



## Arailah

whateve said:


> Did she select "not as described" for the reason? If that is the case, she can't change her mind and select another option. If you accept the return through the returns process for "not as described", there is no option to withhold anything to cover your costs and ebay will deduct the cost of shipping it back from your seller account, AND you will get a defect. When you get the package back, there will be a single button to push to issue the refund, and it won't give you the option to withhold part of the refund.
> 
> I believe that the only thing you can do is deny the refund and let her escalate or not. You should call ebay.
> 
> You might be able to deny the return through ebay and still allow her to return it to you, issuing your own partial refund through paypal. You might be able to file a mutual cancellation at that point to get your fees back. This part I'm not sure about because ebay has changed their procedures.



Yes, it is an "item not as described" return request.  

This whole thing has spiraled out of control with her.  It's just a mess.  I just want it to be over.

If I give her the item  not as described (even though aggravatingly enough - it really is as described) and I end up paying for the shipping back. Will she still be able to leave me feedback? I'm afraid she's going to leave negative feedback just because I didn't immediately bend to her will.

Or - if this does get escalated and eBay decides one way or the other (though I'm confident they would side with me) - would she be able to leave feedback? Because I'm sure in that case she will leave me a negative mark.

I have 100% feedback rating that's what I mainly want to protect.  I understand the defect but I don't do enough sales for it to impact me in the long run I don't think.


----------



## BeenBurned

Arailah said:


> Yes, it is an "item not as described" return request.
> 
> This whole thing has spiraled out of control with her.  It's just a mess.  I just want it to be over.
> 
> If I give her the item  not as described (even though aggravatingly enough - it really is as described) and I end up paying for the shipping back. Will she still be able to leave me feedback? I'm afraid she's going to leave negative feedback just because I didn't immediately bend to her will.
> 
> Or - if this does get escalated and eBay decides one way or the other (though I'm confident they would side with me) - would she be able to leave feedback? Because I'm sure in that case she will leave me a negative mark.
> 
> I have 100% feedback rating that's what I mainly want to protect.  I understand the defect but I don't do enough sales for it to impact me in the long run I don't think.


If you allow the return without ebay's intervention, she can leave whatever feedback she wants. 

If either of you escalates the case so ebay can resolve it, if it's decided in your favor, she won't be able to neg you. Otherwise, she can still neg you if ebay rules against you.


----------



## Arailah

BeenBurned said:


> If you allow the return without ebay's intervention, she can leave whatever feedback she wants.
> 
> If either of you escalates the case so ebay can resolve it, if it's decided in your favor, she won't be able to neg you. Otherwise, she can still neg you if ebay rules against you.


Okay, thank you so much for the insight.

I have no idea what to do. I may request that for me to accept her return request that she not leave me any feedback at all.  She may or may not honor that.

My other option is to let her escalate this if she would like, based on our conversation alone it is very apparent that she's just dealing with buyers remorse and doesn't like the style. Has nothing to do with how I listed it. So I'm sure eBay will side it with me. Which solves the potential negative feedback issue. 

She may end up not escalating it at all and leaving me negative feedback regardless - so I don't feel like I am going to come out of this unscathed. Even though I did nothing wrong.  

She's now at the point where she's begging me to give her a return label just so she can send it back and get it out of her sight because she doesn't want it.  She doesn't even want the refund anymore.  I've been polite and civil this whole time, and she kind of went a bit super emotional on me.  I'm just shell-shocked that it even got this far.


----------



## whateve

Arailah said:


> Okay, thank you so much for the insight.
> 
> I have no idea what to do. I may request that for me to accept her return request that she not leave me any feedback at all.  She may or may not honor that.
> 
> My other option is to let her escalate this if she would like, based on our conversation alone it is very apparent that she's just dealing with buyers remorse and doesn't like the style. Has nothing to do with how I listed it. So I'm sure eBay will side it with me. Which solves the potential negative feedback issue.
> 
> She may end up not escalating it at all and leaving me negative feedback regardless - so I don't feel like I am going to come out of this unscathed. Even though I did nothing wrong.
> 
> She's now at the point where she's begging me to give her a return label just so she can send it back and get it out of her sight because she doesn't want it.  She doesn't even want the refund anymore.  I've been polite and civil this whole time, and she kind of went a bit super emotional on me.  I'm just shell-shocked that it even got this far.


you can't ask her to not leave feedback. That could be considered feedback extortion.

The biggest mistake you made was agreeing to take it back without realizing the ramifications. That is the only thing the seller and ebay can hold against you. You need to calm her down and explain that because she claimed it wasn't as described and that isn't true, you can't take the return. Honestly it is situations like this that convinced me that it is better for me to accept returns. Then I can charge a restocking fee, which is a great deterrent.


----------



## Arailah

whateve said:


> you can't ask her to not leave feedback. That could be considered feedback extortion.
> 
> The biggest mistake you made was agreeing to take it back without realizing the ramifications. That is the only thing the seller and ebay can hold against you. You need to calm her down and explain that because she claimed it wasn't as described and that isn't true, you can't take the return. Honestly it is situations like this that convinced me that it is better for me to accept returns. Then I can charge a restocking fee, which is a great deterrent.


Ick. 

This whole thing is a mess.  Thank you guys for giving me wisdom on this.  I've just never ran into a situation like this before. 

I won't mention anything about feedback, I didn't in our messages - it was just in my head as an option. Thank you for clarifying the issues.

Since I already said I would accept a return as a courtesy (with her paying return shipping) I'll go ahead and follow through with it.  It would be my luck that eBay nails me on that alone and sides with her.  I'll just eat the return shipping and try to move on from this.  I'll just cross my fingers that she doesn't leave feedback at all and learn from this for the few bags left that I'm selling now.


----------



## treschicgirl

I need some advice or help.  I purchased an LV Manhattan bag on Ebay, against my better judgement because this seller was only 2 months new.  I didn't receive bag in the allotted mail time.  I emailed seller last night and asked for a refund.  He wrote back saying that he had gallbladder issues and had NOT sent bag but would refund my money. This morning, I found out that he had entered a bogus usps tracking# into the ebay order.  When you click on tracking, it shows the item was sent on Dec 30th, from Colorado Springs-Miami-SF-Guatemala City-and is STILL in transit! Obviously this cannot be my LV because I puchased on Jan 16th and this bogus tracking# started on Dec 30. I emailed this person and said that I was going to report him to the postal service for mail frud if he doesn't refund my $ asap.  Has anyone ever heard of this before?  How in the world can he have a legit tracking# where a package has been re-routed to multiple cities for over 30 days?  I called Ebay today and they said what I'd knew they'd say which is I need to wait 6 days until the pkg is verified to have not been delivered to me before I can escalate it.   That's annoying that I will have to wait about 3 weeks after original purchase to get my $ back. I hope this seller doesn't try another shady manuever.


----------



## luv2run41

Sadly, I am officially done selling on ebay anything over 100.00.  Here goes. I sold a Louis Vuitton Artsy bag  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271742556628?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649  The winning bidder seemed nervous about authenticity so I paid and had one done with ******************.  She received the bag and said she couldn't find the date code.  I explained step by step how to find it and she just opened up a claim (return process) I called ebay to explain everything and I was transferred to the high amount ( I can't remember exactly what it was called) area.  I was told I should accept the return (I would have to pay 60.00 total in shipping original and return) .  The ebay rep said they highly recommend taking it back because they will instruct the buyer to destroy the bag and they will get their money back.  The buyer does not need to prove the bag is fake in ebay only paypal. I explained I had the authentication done, clear photos and that the buyer simply doesn't understand the date code is in the left pocket embossed in the lining.  Long story short I have to accept the return and pay both shipping and pray she returns the same bag back.  Ebay said if ex she returns an artsy without a date code I am not covered because that is what she claimed.  There is virtually no protection for the seller.  If it had been a paypal claim they fiied my understanding is the buyer would have had to prove the bag was fake.  I will let you know if I get my bag back. I am sick and have already cried for a bit. I even sent a step by step message on how she could locate the date code.  I offered her to call me and I would talk her through it.  I still have my mono artsy and know exactly how to find these date codes.  She flatly refused  Just needed to get this out


----------



## luv2run41

This is the email I received from ebay after speaking with them and discovering the buyer does not need to prove an item is fake just say it is:

"As  the seller, you are required to pay for the shipping charges associated  with returning this item. We want you to be successful as a seller on  eBay, so as part of an effort to build trust and engagement with  potential buyers, we made a change in September 2014 which requires  sellers to pay for return shipping any time an item is not as described.  This will create a retail-like returns experience that will ultimately  drive more sales for you as a seller.[FONT=Arial, Verdana]To  allow time for you and your buyer to find a return shipping solution  that is satisfactory for you both, we have put this case on hold for 5  days. The hold on the case will expire on 1/31/15.
The  option we recommend is to send your buyer a prepaid return shipping  label or to send your buyer money through PayPal to cover the cost of  return shipping. Shipping must include signature confirmation and,  preferably, insurance. You would not be required to issue a refund until  the item is returned to you and you would have three days to do so once  the item is delivered or a notice left that the package is available  for pickup. 
I  hope this email explains the importance of working with your buyer to  resolve the issue of return shipping costs, please respond to this email  with the tracking number provided to your buyer. 
If  a prepaid label is not provided or money is not sent to the buyer  through paypal by1/31/15 we will be forced to closed this case against  you, it is in your best interest to do this as I would hate to see you  out both the handbag and out the money ($1,575.00). 
If you'd like to learn more about seller being responsible for return shipping charges, please visit this page:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/return-item.html#shipping-charges."
[/FONT]


----------



## JadaStormy

luv2run41 said:


> Sadly, I am officially done selling on ebay anything over 100.00.  Here goes. I sold a Louis Vuitton Artsy bag  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271742556628?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649  The winning bidder seemed nervous about authenticity so I paid and had one done with ******************.  She received the bag and said she couldn't find the date code.  I explained step by step how to find it and she just opened up a claim (return process) I called ebay to explain everything and I was transferred to the high amount ( I can't remember exactly what it was called) area.  I was told I should accept the return (I would have to pay 60.00 total in shipping original and return) .  The ebay rep said they highly recommend taking it back because they will instruct the buyer to destroy the bag and they will get their money back.  The buyer does not need to prove the bag is fake in ebay only paypal. I explained I had the authentication done, clear photos and that the buyer simply doesn't understand the date code is in the left pocket embossed in the lining.  Long story short I have to accept the return and pay both shipping and pray she returns the same bag back.  Ebay said if ex she returns an artsy without a date code I am not covered because that is what she claimed.  There is virtually no protection for the seller.  If it had been a paypal claim they fiied my understanding is the buyer would have had to prove the bag was fake.  I will let you know if I get my bag back. I am sick and have already cried for a bit. I even sent a step by step message on how she could locate the date code.  I offered her to call me and I would talk her through it.  I still have my mono artsy and know exactly how to find these date codes.  She flatly refused  Just needed to get this out


So sorry this happened. Definitely wait to hear back from the TPF ebay experts. I don't understand this new returns process and frankly it makes me nervous. If it was me, I would just pay whatever I could to get my item back.

Claiming an item is fake is one way to force a return or try to keep the item and the money. You will know immediately if she returns your same bag, if she doesn't then I think that's a whole other fight. But hopefully since she contacted you right away she just wants a refund.


----------



## JadaStormy

I'm selling an item on ebay and I currently have an offer where I will break even on what I paid which is $630 (the offer is higher but with fees/shipping my take home is $630). I also have quotes from a consignment store for a buyout of $525-$575 or consignment where I _might_ get $625-$700. 

I want to hear from the pros, what would you do? Ebay, buyout or consigment? I just want to make my money back, I don't need a profit and I'm not in a rush to sell. Consignment seems like the best choice, but those prices aren't guaranteed and the contract is for 90days, during which time they can lower the price until it sells which I have no control over. Given these horror stories I'm considering deleting the ebay listing altogether.


----------



## luv2run41

Good Morning I have an update.  I spent the entire evening calling ebay three times, crying (ashamed to admit) and nervous and scared I would get a rock back or who knows what after all the stories I have heard. 
 I have learned a lesson from all of this, stay calm.  I received a message from the buyer this morning she located the code, sorry for the trouble and that she just wanted to see the code for herself.  I am seriously thinking a video on how to find some of these obscure date codes may be a great idea.  The artsy is one of the most difficult bags to find the code in.  
I called ebay this morning, I still get a ding on my account because a buyer opened a return.  I have also learned there is much more of a risk to sellers than I thought  Again, with ebay the buyer does not have to prove anything they can just say they think an item is fake and the seller will be responsible for both directions of shipping. Also, you can provide proof of authenticity as the seller ebay doesn't care, to put it bluntly.  I was very surprised as I thought there was seller protection against buyers claiming fake without proof.  You, as the seller, can take 40 photos, get an authentication etc if a buyer says fake, high volume claims verified (each of the three calls I made), that the seller has to take the item back or the buyer will be instructed to destroy the item and get their money back.  Paypal is completely different, had the buyer filed a claim in paypal the buyer would have had to prove the item was fake. 


All in all I guess we all need to realize there is a high risk of selling and think carefully about what items you decide to sell.  I guess I am glad for those buyers who do really end up buying a fake item that they can return their item but I feel strongly that they should have to atleast get some type of proof before just opening claims.  


I will feel better once this is all behind me Thank you for listening.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Good Morning I have an update.  I spent the entire evening calling ebay three times, crying (ashamed to admit) and nervous and scared I would get a rock back or who knows what after all the stories I have heard.
> I have learned a lesson from all of this, stay calm.  I received a message from the buyer this morning she located the code, sorry for the trouble and that she just wanted to see the code for herself.  I am seriously thinking a video on how to find some of these obscure date codes may be a great idea.  The artsy is one of the most difficult bags to find the code in.
> I called ebay this morning,* I still get a ding on my account because a buyer opened a return.*  I have also learned there is much more of a risk to sellers than I thought  Again, with ebay the buyer does not have to prove anything they can just say they think an item is fake and the seller will be responsible for both directions of shipping. Also, you can provide proof of authenticity as the seller ebay doesn't care, to put it bluntly.  I was very surprised as I thought there was seller protection against buyers claiming fake without proof.  You, as the seller, can take 40 photos, get an authentication etc if a buyer says fake, high volume claims verified (each of the three calls I made), that the seller has to take the item back or the buyer will be instructed to destroy the item and get their money back.  Paypal is completely different, had the buyer filed a claim in paypal the buyer would have had to prove the item was fake.
> 
> 
> All in all I guess we all need to realize there is a high risk of selling and think carefully about what items you decide to sell.  I guess I am glad for those buyers who do really end up buying a fake item that they can return their item but I feel strongly that they should have to atleast get some type of proof before just opening claims.
> 
> 
> I will feel better once this is all behind me Thank you for listening.


I'm glad this got resolved but ebay needs to implement a mechanism where those dings are removed from sellers' accounts when disputes are resolved, discovered to be opened in error, etc. 

I'd like the buyer's ID for my BBL (either publicly or privately) because in looking at the listing and her feedback number, she's not a naive newbie and should have known better than to open a dispute and accuse you before doing all that is necessary to make sure her "allegations" are correct.


----------



## threadbender

luv2run41 said:


> Sadly, I am officially done selling on ebay anything over 100.00.  Here goes. I sold a Louis Vuitton Artsy bag  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271742556628?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649  The winning bidder seemed nervous about authenticity so I paid and had one done with ******************.  She received the bag and said she couldn't find the date code.  I explained step by step how to find it and she just opened up a claim (return process) I called ebay to explain everything and I was transferred to the high amount ( I can't remember exactly what it was called) area.  I was told I should accept the return (I would have to pay 60.00 total in shipping original and return) .  The ebay rep said they highly recommend taking it back because they will instruct the buyer to destroy the bag and they will get their money back.  The buyer does not need to prove the bag is fake in ebay only paypal. I explained I had the authentication done, clear photos and that the buyer simply doesn't understand the date code is in the left pocket embossed in the lining.  Long story short I have to accept the return and pay both shipping and pray she returns the same bag back.  Ebay said if ex she returns an artsy without a date code I am not covered because that is what she claimed.  There is virtually no protection for the seller.  If it had been a paypal claim they fiied my understanding is the buyer would have had to prove the bag was fake.  I will let you know if I get my bag back. I am sick and have already cried for a bit. I even sent a step by step message on how she could locate the date code.  I offered her to call me and I would talk her through it.  I still have my mono artsy and know exactly how to find these date codes.  She flatly refused  Just needed to get this out




As an aside, the company you had authenticate for you is not one that EBay accepts. At least, as far as I know. Many do not consider their service to necessarily be accurate. That said, I am so glad your buyer was able to find the code. I also agree that the defect should not be allowed to stand. EBay needs to fix that!


----------



## luv2run41

carlpsmom said:


> As an aside, the company you had authenticate for you is not one that EBay accepts. At least, as far as I know. Many do not consider their service to necessarily be accurate. That said, I am so glad your buyer was able to find the code. I also agree that the defect should not be allowed to stand. EBay needs to fix that!


 
According to ebay high value claims they won't even consider authentications (from anywhere) they said those would only be considered in the case of civil suit and not even reviewed by ebay.   I was surprised and thought they would.  There must have been some major changes.  Ebay said they do consider a third party opinion and documentation when it comes to damage on an item though but not authenticity.


----------



## JadaStormy

luv2run41 said:


> According to ebay high value claims they won't even consider authentications (from anywhere) they said those would only be considered in the case of civil suit and not even reviewed by ebay.   I was surprised and thought they would.  There must have been some major changes.  Ebay said they do consider a third party opinion and documentation when it comes to damage on an item though but not authenticity.


I'm glad it worked it out! I'm personally too scared to sell anything over $1000. I have an item right now with several offers and I'm strongly considering just selling it for a small loss to a consignment store. The 6 months on a SNAD claim makes me nervous, but then I wonder if buyers know about it, so it makes me consider taking the risk. In the past I was able to sell my things on CL, not so much anymore.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> According to ebay high value claims they won't even consider authentications (from anywhere) they said those would only be considered in the case of civil suit and not even reviewed by ebay.   I was surprised and thought they would.  There must have been some major changes.  Ebay said they do consider a third party opinion and documentation when it comes to damage on an item though but not authenticity.


A SNAD ding on your account can impede your future on ebay. You want a false ding removed. 

My guess is that if you call back, possibly more than once, eventually, you'll get someone who will remove the ding. 

While I'm not (personally) comfortable with the accuracy of AF's authentications, professional documentation IS supposed to be accepted by ebay. PP and credit card companies also will accept a professional authentication.)

I suggest being persistent in trying to get that mark removed.


----------



## megt10

beenburned said:


> i'm glad this got resolved but ebay needs to implement a mechanism where those dings are removed from sellers' accounts when disputes are resolved, discovered to be opened in error, etc.
> 
> I'd like the buyer's id for my bbl (either publicly or privately) because in looking at the listing and her feedback number, she's not a naive newbie and should have known better than to open a dispute and accuse you before doing all that is necessary to make sure her "allegations" are correct.


+1


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> Good Morning I have an update.  I spent the entire evening calling ebay three times, crying (ashamed to admit) and nervous and scared I would get a rock back or who knows what after all the stories I have heard.
> I have learned a lesson from all of this, stay calm.  I received a message from the buyer this morning she located the code, sorry for the trouble and that she just wanted to see the code for herself.  I am seriously thinking a video on how to find some of these obscure date codes may be a great idea.  The artsy is one of the most difficult bags to find the code in.
> I called ebay this morning, I still get a ding on my account because a buyer opened a return.  I have also learned there is much more of a risk to sellers than I thought  Again, with ebay the buyer does not have to prove anything they can just say they think an item is fake and the seller will be responsible for both directions of shipping. Also, you can provide proof of authenticity as the seller ebay doesn't care, to put it bluntly.  I was very surprised as I thought there was seller protection against buyers claiming fake without proof.  You, as the seller, can take 40 photos, get an authentication etc if a buyer says fake, high volume claims verified (each of the three calls I made), that the seller has to take the item back or the buyer will be instructed to destroy the item and get their money back.  Paypal is completely different, had the buyer filed a claim in paypal the buyer would have had to prove the item was fake.
> 
> 
> All in all I guess we all need to realize there is a high risk of selling and think carefully about what items you decide to sell.  I guess I am glad for those buyers who do really end up buying a fake item that they can return their item but I feel strongly that they should have to atleast get some type of proof before just opening claims.
> 
> 
> I will feel better once this is all behind me Thank you for listening.


I'm glad the buyer relented. This happened to me too and I have a ding on my account. If you manage to get it removed, please let me know.

It is so unfair that ebay will side with the buyer even if they are wrong. I had no idea. I thought I would be able to fight a SNAD claim. Almost anyone can find this out and vindictively do it to a seller without reason.


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> I'm glad the buyer relented. This happened to me too and I have a ding on my account. If you manage to get it removed, please let me know.
> 
> It is so unfair that ebay will side with the buyer even if they are wrong. I had no idea. I thought I would be able to fight a SNAD claim. Almost anyone can find this out and vindictively do it to a seller without reason.


 Phew, it is all over, I asked ebay to please message the buyer to see if she was happy and comfortable with authenticity to provide her with instructions on closing the case.  She did close the case  I was able to cancel my return shipping label and I had sent more money for return postage just incase she needed more.  She refunded that and apologized.  I checked my dashboard and it doesn't show a defect but maybe ebay updates it at a certain point?  I really am thankful for this thread to get the information and support for each other.  Thank you everyone.  Just be careful selling


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> Phew, it is all over, I asked ebay to please message the buyer to see if she was happy and comfortable with authenticity to provide her with instructions on closing the case.  She did close the case  I was able to cancel my return shipping label and I had sent more money for return postage just incase she needed more.  She refunded that and apologized.  I checked my dashboard and it doesn't show a defect but maybe ebay updates it at a certain point?  I really am thankful for this thread to get the information and support for each other.  Thank you everyone.  Just be careful selling


I had a SNAD return request. After I explained to the buyer how to prove it was authentic, she was satisfied. I called ebay and asked them how to get it removed because she no longer wanted to return. They told me to escalate so I did but then immediately afterward, the buyer closed the case. I don't remember how long it took before the defect showed on my dashboard. I had just gotten rid of another defect since a year had past and now I have this one. If I get one more, I'll lose top seller status again.


----------



## whateve

So I just got another not as described return. She doesn't like the color. I think it is ironic that ebay denied a return of a Hermes even though the seller called it the wrong green, but I can't fight my buyer even though I didn't describe it as the lime color she wanted.

So I'm setting up my Bonanza account. I've noticed that everything is OBO. My prices on ebay are firm. Is there a way to do this on Bonanza, or should I raise all my prices 10 or 15 percent in order to get what I want?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> So I just got another not as described return. She doesn't like the color. I think it is ironic that ebay denied a return of a Hermes even though the seller called it the wrong green, but I can't fight my buyer even though I didn't describe it as the lime color she wanted.
> 
> So I'm setting up my Bonanza account. I've noticed that everything is OBO. My prices on ebay are firm. Is there a way to do this on Bonanza, or should I raise all my prices 10 or 15 percent in order to get what I want?


You can opt in or out on whether you want your Bonz items negotiable. 

1. Go to your account
2. Upper left, go to "sell on bonanza" and in dropdown, click "edit booth options"
3. Go to "payments and purchases" tab
4. Scroll down to"Allow shoppers to negotiate and make offers (OBO)"
5. Scroll down to save changes.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You can opt in or out on whether you want your Bonz items negotiable.
> 
> 1. Go to your account
> 2. Upper left, go to "sell on bonanza" and in dropdown, click "edit booth options"
> 3. Go to "payments and purchases" tab
> 4. Scroll down to"Allow shoppers to negotiate and make offers (OBO)"
> 5. Scroll down to save changes.


thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> thanks!


It's my pleasure!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I'm new to eBay so I wanted to ask you guys a question. I'm speaking with a lady who had a bag up for sale on eBay. I had it authenticated and everything on here, at first she was a little hesitant in giving me the additional pictures that I needed but at the end she did. My question is that we've settled on the price and everything and I assumed that she would put it on eBay then tell me so I can purchase it right there and then for the price that we agreed on. She messaged me today that she couldn't because of eBay rules (I attached the pic of the rule). I'm assuming that it's just because she has listed this item so many times...is that correct? Should I be concerned and not go through with it? This is one of my HG bags and would like to purchase it but eBay just always scares me with all the horror stories that you read and hear about. TIA for any input! 


Edit: so I think everything will just go through PayPal and not through eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to eBay so I wanted to ask you guys a question. I'm speaking with a lady who had a bag up for sale on eBay. I had it authenticated and everything on here, at first she was a little hesitant in giving me the additional pictures that I needed but at the end she did. My question is that we've settled on the price and everything and I assumed that she would put it on eBay then tell me so I can purchase it right there and then for the price that we agreed on. She messaged me today that she couldn't because of eBay rules (I attached the pic of the rule). I'm assuming that it's just because she has listed this item so many times...is that correct? Should I be concerned and not go through with it? This is one of my HG bags and would like to purchase it but eBay just always scares me with all the horror stories that you read and hear about. TIA for any input!
> View attachment 2881792
> 
> Edit: so I think everything will just go through PayPal and not through eBay.


I'm confused. Let me outline my understanding so you can clarify

1. You're new to ebay 
2. Her bag was listed on ebay
3. She sent you pictures necessary for authentication
4. Bag was deemed okay
5. You and she agreed on a price

So how is the bag not listed and why can't you buy through ebay where you found it?

Did the listing end and she's not able to relist? 

Okay, I found this post where Addy deemed a bag as okay after you posted additional pictures.
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...he-rules-and-use-878933-585.html#post28007546

Is this the listing? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Louis-Vuitton-Alma-PM-Pomme-D-039-Amour-Vernis-Zip-Satchel-Purse-/261744728250?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D261744728250%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=djYlR%252ByZeaOpUFzxSaN6cAFmgtk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I wonder if the seller's inability to relist has anything to do with her ending the previously relisted item early. Ebay might think she was trying to sell "off" ebay.

I bet the ended listing, coupled with her feedback dings that items were listed as new but weren't is part of the reason for her limitations.


----------



## k5ml3k

BeenBurned said:


> I'm confused. Let me outline my understanding so you can clarify
> 
> 1. You're new to ebay
> 2. Her bag was listed on ebay
> 3. She sent you pictures necessary for authentication
> 4. Bag was deemed okay
> 5. You and she agreed on a price
> 
> So how is the bag not listed and why can't you buy through ebay where you found it?
> 
> Did the listing end and she's not able to relist?
> 
> Okay, I found this post where Addy deemed a bag as okay after you posted additional pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...he-rules-and-use-878933-585.html#post28007546
> 
> Is this the listing?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I wonder if the seller's inability to relist has anything to do with her ending the previously relisted item early. Ebay might think she was trying to sell "off" ebay.
> 
> I bet the ended listing, coupled with her feedback dings that items were listed as new but weren't is part of the reason for her limitations.




Yes, that's exactly what happened. She said she took the last listing down bc she was getting a lot of low ball offers. 

Do you think it would be a good idea to get the bag from her? Or would you be wary and rather wait for another one? The bag is not easy to come by and that's why I've resulted to eBay.


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> Yes, that's exactly what happened. She said she took the last listing down bc she was getting a lot of low ball offers.
> 
> Do you think it would be a good idea to get the bag from her? Or would you be wary and rather wait for another one? The bag is not easy to come by and that's why I've resulted to eBay.


If she is new to ebay or new to selling designer items, ebay may put a limit on how many she can list in a month, even if it is the same bag listed over and over. Now that we are in a new month, she might be able to list it. Has she tried recently? She can also call ebay and ask them to raise her limit.

I don't think that means that she isn't trustworthy.


----------



## k5ml3k

whateve said:


> If she is new to ebay or new to selling designer items, ebay may put a limit on how many she can list in a month, even if it is the same bag listed over and over. Now that we are in a new month, she might be able to list it. Has she tried recently? She can also call ebay and ask them to raise her limit.
> 
> I don't think that means that she isn't trustworthy.




She tried it, i assume, and that's the message that she got. She does seem fairly new since she has less than 100 reviews. To me, that's not a necessarily a reason to not purchase from her bc maybe she just doesn't sell much. She is asking to just do it via PayPal and I wasn't sure if this would be a good idea? I'm just concerned bc of all the horror stories. Everything does seem legit but I feel like you just never know. And that's why I wanted to get your opinions...ones that are more used to buying off of eBay. Again, thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> She tried it, i assume, and that's the message that she got. She does seem fairly new since she has less than 100 reviews. To me, that's not a necessarily a reason to not purchase from her bc maybe she just doesn't sell much. She is asking to just do it via PayPal and I wasn't sure if this would be a good idea? I'm just concerned bc of all the horror stories. Everything does seem legit but I feel like you just never know. And that's why I wanted to get your opinions...ones that are more used to buying off of eBay. Again, thank you for taking the time to respond!


I wouldn't do it through Paypal. I don't recommend this, but I bet she could relist it if she omitted the brand name from the listing specifics and possibly from the title. She should call ebay, explain that it is the same bag she has listed over and over, and just needs to list it one more time in order to sell it.


----------



## k5ml3k

whateve said:


> I wouldn't do it through Paypal. I don't recommend this, but I bet she could relist it if she omitted the brand name from the listing specifics and possibly from the title. She should call ebay, explain that it is the same bag she has listed over and over, and just needs to list it one more time in order to sell it.




Really? We just decided on the price, which she decreased bc were not going through eBay. Is it really a bad idea to just go through PayPal? Am I gonna be less protected, is that why?


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> Really? We just decided on the price, which she decreased bc were not going through eBay. Is it really a bad idea to just go through PayPal? Am I gonna be less protected, is that why?


I've never done it so I can't say how risky it is. It seems that if you use a credit card, you'll be protected. Make sure you don't do it as a personal transaction; it needs to be for goods, and I would add a comment describing the purse in detail. It's probably better if she sends you a detailed paypal invoice. The major problem I foresee is that there isn't a listing you can point to that would prove what you expected to get. The other problem would be that you might be risking your ebay status since you first found each other through ebay, and now you are cutting them out. Others may be able to advise you.


----------



## k5ml3k

Thank you, thank you so much for all your input! I actually called PayPal just to check what type of protection I would have and they said that it's actually against ebay policy to do it that way, paying directly through PayPal. I notified the seller and told her that if she still wants to continue, she would have to relist it otherwise, I'm going to have to pass. We'll see what she says.


----------



## love4mom

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you, thank you so much for all your input! I actually called PayPal just to check what type of protection I would have and they said that it's actually against ebay policy to do it that way, paying directly through PayPal. I notified the seller and told her that if she still wants to continue, she would have to relist it otherwise, I'm going to have to pass. We'll see what she says.



The seller is correct. She probably reached her limit for the month and has to wait 30 days before she list it again. It is out of her control, so if you really want the bag and want to purchase it through ebay, you will have to wait until she is able to list it.


----------



## k5ml3k

love4mom said:


> The seller is correct. She probably reached her limit for the month and has to wait 30 days before she list it again. It is out of her control, so if you really want the bag and want to purchase it through ebay, you will have to wait until she is able to list it.




I honestly wouldn't mind but I'm going to have to stand firm regarding it having to be sold through ebay, just for my own protection. But thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## love4mom

k5ml3k said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind but I'm going to have to stand firm regarding it having to be sold through ebay, just for my own protection. But thank you for clarifying that.



Of course. Just tell her that you will be happy to purchase when she is able to list it again.


----------



## k5ml3k

love4mom said:


> Of course. Just tell her that you will be happy to purchase when she is able to list it again.




Thank you again &#128522;


----------



## luv2run41

WOW! I was just informed the PITA buyer who claimed my bag was fake and later found the date code relisted using all of my pics and my text for her description. She did not even ask permission first
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e991abb90


This is her listing with all my hardwork in it


MY listing was item #271742556628.  Atleast she couldn't get my other pics under the description, I would have really been upset.
If only she asked permission.


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> WOW! I was just informed the PITA buyer who claimed my bag was fake and later found the date code relisted using all of my pics and my text for her description. She did not even ask permission first
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e991abb90
> 
> 
> This is her listing with all my hardwork in it
> 
> 
> MY listing was item #271742556628.  Atleast she couldn't get my other pics under the description, I would have really been upset.
> If only she asked permission.


That sucks! You are the only one who can report the theft to ebay. I think that at least this protects you from a chargeback later on. If need be, you can prove she sold it so didn't lose anything on the purchase.


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> That sucks! You are the only one who can report the theft to ebay. I think that at least this protects you from a chargeback later on. If need be, you can prove she sold it so didn't lose anything on the purchase.


 
I am on hold with ebay.  They had me hold and are reporting her


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> WOW! I was just informed the PITA buyer who claimed my bag was fake and later found the date code relisted using all of my pics and my text for her description. She did not even ask permission first
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e991abb90
> 
> 
> This is her listing with all my hardwork in it
> 
> 
> MY listing was item #271742556628.  Atleast she couldn't get my other pics under the description, I would have really been upset.
> If only she asked permission.


Not only is she a picture thief but she has a "favorite" 13-feedback buyer!


----------



## luv2run41

whateve said:


> That sucks! You are the only one who can report the theft to ebay. I think that at least this protects you from a chargeback later on. If need be, you can prove she sold it so didn't lose anything on the purchase.


Can you believe Ebay did nothing.  I really thought they would make her end the listing and relist with her own pictures.  Wow, I guess I thought the rep I spoke with was being honest with me


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> Can you believe Ebay did nothing.  I really thought they would make her end the listing and relist with her own pictures.  Wow, I guess I thought the rep I spoke with was being honest with me


I've had my pictures stolen at least twice and ebay did nothing in either case. What made it worse is that they sold theirs for more than I did! One of the thieves said I should be flattered.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> WOW! I was just informed the PITA buyer who claimed my bag was fake and later found the date code relisted using all of my pics and my text for her description. She did not even ask permission first
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e991abb90
> 
> 
> This is her listing with all my hardwork in it
> 
> 
> MY listing was item #271742556628.  Atleast she couldn't get my other pics under the description, I would have really been upset.
> If only she asked permission.





luv2run41 said:


> I am on hold with ebay.  They had me hold and are reporting her





luv2run41 said:


> Can you believe Ebay did nothing.  I really thought they would make her end the listing and relist with her own pictures.  Wow, I guess I thought the rep I spoke with was being honest with me


They probably weren't being as "dishonest" as not understanding that they can't act on a phone report. 

You have to file through the report function. Eventually, they should remove her listing, even if it ends:
http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s & policies > Item description and picture%2


----------



## luv2run41

BeenBurned said:


> They probably weren't being as "dishonest" as not understanding that they can't act on a phone report.
> 
> You have to file through the report function. Eventually, they should remove her listing, even if it ends:
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s & policies > Item description and picture%2


Thank you You are always so helpful and kind


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Thank you You are always so helpful and kind


Once you submit a report, if the listing is still up, re-report after 12-24 hours. (Honestly, the more of a PITA you are, the more apt they are to act.)


----------



## MAGJES

luv2run41 said:


> Can you believe Ebay did nothing.  I really thought they would make her end the listing and relist with her own pictures.  Wow, I guess I thought the rep I spoke with was being honest with me



I can believe it.  There is a seller right now using my pictures to sell her bag and ebay will not take them down.  She even has them up on bonanza (where I actually posted them last year) and I've messaged Bonz several times and they say they can't do anything either. 

My sofa, my window treatments, everything.  I take pics in the same place in all my Bonz listings and people will think it's me.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I can believe it.  There is a seller right now using my pictures to sell her bag and ebay will not take them down.  She even has them up on bonanza (where I actually posted them last year) and I've messaged Bonz several times and they say they can't do anything either.
> 
> My sofa, my window treatments, everything.  I take pics in the same place in all my Bonz listings and people will think it's me.


Are you saying that you sent a message to mark@bonanza.com and he said he can't do anything about the use of your pictures? 

If you didn't email him directly, you should do so. Include links to your pictures from Bonz (if they're still viewable), pictures from ebay and a link to all your listings showing that all have the same backgrounds and photographing style. 

They should certainly remove the listing.


----------



## LapisLee

On October 26, 2014 my helper left nine packages in her car for eight days due to an oversight on her part, causing them to arrive between nine and 13 days late. These packages were mailed on November 5, 2014 and all of the domestic packages arrived by November 10. This brought my defect rate from below 2%, where it has historically been since I started selling on eBay in August 2004, to 6.32%, or 27 defects out of 427 transactions. These 18 defects all occurring on October 26 caused PayPal to freeze my funds until packages arrived plus three days and caused eBay to lower my selling limits from 2530 items and/or $109,000 to 540 items and/or $9300 minus sales on January 2, 2015 (about $2000 during January with only a single defect for a returned package that the customer changed her mind about).

On January 5 I spoke with Supervisor Pattie and was told that if I continued selling that the restrictions would be lifted after about 114 more transactions. I had 81 transactions during January, but on February 2, eBay ended all of my listings and closed my account in spite of my maintaining a good selling record with only a single defect in January and three during December.

Also to be noted, is that on January 31, 2015 eBay stopped counting defects over the past three months due to my transactions for the months of November, December and January falling below 400, which lowered my defect rate to 4.14% placing me in the Above Standard category; however, it was again lowered to the three-month threshold on February 2, causing my defect rate to rise to 6.32%, in spite of not having 400 transactions.

At this time I am asking eBay to please review my selling restrictions and to remove them so that I am able to start selling again on eBay as I have been disabled since 1991 and this is my only way to pay my rent and bills. Thank you for your time and consideration of this matter.

Here is Ebay's reply:

Hello lapisconnection (lapisconnection@gmail.com),

Thank you for your reply. Looking at your trending account data, it looks as if you had 162 transactions within October, 173 transactions within November, and 92 within December. This does bring the transaction count to 427 transactions, which would cause a three month look back. This makes the restriction on the  account valid.

We understand this is not the outcome you were hoping for, but it was made with the entire eBay Community in mind. Furthermore, any additional communication regarding this restriction will not result in the reinstatement of your selling privileges.

My question: Is eBay undergoing some type of financial setback that is causing them to eliminate smaller sellers for minor infractions right now and is 40 days after being contacted due to a defect rate above 5% typical for an account to be terminated? I would think that it is nearly impossible to bring an account back into compliance in alittle over a month.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Are you saying that you sent a message to mark@bonanza.com and he said he can't do anything about the use of your pictures?
> 
> If you didn't email him directly, you should do so. Include links to your pictures from Bonz (if they're still viewable), pictures from ebay and a link to all your listings showing that all have the same backgrounds and photographing style.
> 
> They should certainly remove the listing.



I initially emailed Mark and he said to "report" the listing and sent the standard directions. He said it needed to be done this way so the report could be tracked and on record. Something to that effect. I did not find the report choices helpful - the "report" form did not allow for stolen pictures. I replied and told him this but I said it would do it anyway.  I had to fill out the form incorrectly because...again ...nowhere did it give me the choice of "stolen pictures."  2 days after I filled out and sent in the report - I received a reply from "Reilly" saying they were looking into it. A week later the pictures were still  up so I traded a couple of emails with Reilly about the problem and honestly got nowhere so I gave up. If Bonanza was not such a ghost town right now and if I was selling over there I would have kept at it but I decided to pick my battles and move on. I did email the seller as well but she never replied.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I initially emailed Mark and he said to "report" the listing and sent the standard directions. He said it needed to be done this way so the report could be tracked and on record. Something to that effect. I did not find the report choices helpful - the "report" form did not allow for stolen pictures. I replied and told him this but I said it would do it anyway.  I had to fill out the form incorrectly because...again ...nowhere did it give me the choice of "stolen pictures."  2 days after I filled out and sent in the report - I received a reply from "Reilly" saying they were looking into it. A week later the pictures were still  up so I traded a couple of emails with Reilly about the problem and honestly got nowhere so I gave up. If Bonanza was not such a ghost town right now and if I was selling over there I would have kept at it but I decided to pick my battles and move on. I did email the seller as well but she never replied.


Another option with which I've had success is to file a DCMA notice. I've used it successfully when I've found my images on multiple sites where my pictures have been found. It's a legal takedown request and they're required to act on it although sometimes it can take 48-72 hours. 

It's not difficult and if you save a template, you'll have to use as needed. Just fill in the appropriate information.



*Sample notice: *

Date:* November 12, 2013
* 
Copyright Agent 
(INSERT SITE NAME AND ADDRESS)


Dear (INSERT SITE NAME):

I, the undersigned, state under penalty of perjury that:

- I am the owner, or an agent authorized to act on behalf of the owner of certain intellectual property rights ("IP Owner");
- I have a good faith belief that the listings identified  in the addendum attached hereto offer items or contain  materials that are not authorized by the IP Owner, its agent, or the  law; and
- Please act expeditiously to remove the listings identified in the addendum.

"I  hereby state that I have a good faith belief that the disputed use of  the copyrighted material or reference or link to such material is not  authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law (e.g., as a  fair use)." "I hereby state that the information in this Notice is  accurate and, under penalty of perjury, that I am the owner, or  authorized to act on behalf of the owner, of the copyright or of an  exclusive right under the copyright that is allegedly infringed."

I may be contacted at (* required):
Name of IP Owner*:
Name and title*: 
Company:
Address*: 
City, State, and Zip**: *
Email address* (to be given to sellers):
Telephone*: 
Fax:


Truthfully,

/S/: *YOUR NAME
*


*Infringing material: 
*

Seller ID:  


*Source of images *-- 


-----------------------------------

On their TOS page, they specifically mention the use of copyrighted materials. (ANd you needn't have a legal "copyright" to prove yourself as the owner. Your own work is automatically copyrighted.)

http://feedback.bonanza.com/tos

Go to section 6 part C:  *Copyright, Ownership, and Data Security

*

           The Company respects the intellectual property of others.  It may, in appropriate circumstances and at its discretion, disable  and/or terminate the accounts of users who repeatedly infringe others  rights. If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that  constitutes copyright infringement, or your intellectual property rights  have been otherwise violated, please provide the following information  to the Companys copyright agent:

an electronic or physical signature of the person  authorized to act on behalf of the owner of the copyright or other  intellectual property interest;
a description of the copyrighted work or other intellectual property that you claim has been infringed;
a description of where the material that you claim is infringing is located on the site;
your address, telephone number, and email address;
a statement by you that you have a good faith belief  that the disputed use is not authorized by the copyright owner, its  agent, or the law;
a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury,  that the above information in your notice is accurate and that you are  the copyright or intellectual property owner or are authorized to act on  the copyright or intellectual property owners behalf.
           The Companys agent for notice of claims of copyright or other intellectual property infringement can be reached as follows:
*By mail:*
Copyright Agent
UserVoice Inc.
121 2nd St, Fl 4
San Francisco, CA 94105 
*By email:* copyright [at] uservoice [dot] com


----------



## Nikki_

What is the purpose of a BBL on eBay, when one can check out as a guest?


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> What is the purpose of a BBL on eBay, when one can check out as a guest?


Good question! I think most ebayers would automatically want to use their account to buy in order to build up their feedback and earn ebay bucks, but if someone wants to avoid being blocked by a BBL, I bet this is a way they can do it. 

I was thinking that I'd like to have more than one type of BBL. I have people on my BBL because they don't pay, but I wouldn't mind selling to those people on a BIN where they had to pay immediately. Then there are others I wouldn't want to sell to for any reason, because they give undeserved bad feedback or I've had a bad experience with them personally.


----------



## devik

Ladies do you set up your auctions to end at a certain time of day or day of week as a way to maximize sales/interest?


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> Good question! I think most ebayers would automatically want to use their account to buy in order to build up their feedback and earn ebay bucks, but if someone wants to avoid being blocked by a BBL, I bet this is a way they can do it.
> 
> I was thinking that I'd like to have more than one type of BBL. I have people on my BBL because they don't pay, but I wouldn't mind selling to those people on a BIN where they had to pay immediately. Then there are others I wouldn't want to sell to for any reason, because they give undeserved bad feedback or I've had a bad experience with them personally.



Thanks for your thoughts regarding this. 

I never knew that eBay and Paypal guest accounts existed until recently and after some thought, wondered what the purpose of a BBL was.


----------



## Nikki_

devik said:


> Ladies do you set up your auctions to end at a certain time of day or day of week as a way to maximize sales/interest?



I thought that I had read on eBay forums that most had the best luck with auctions ending on a Sunday evening. 

Perhaps someone else may chime in.


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Ladies do you set up your auctions to end at a certain time of day or day of week as a way to maximize sales/interest?


I haven't done auctions in years but when I did, I used to experiment with starting and ending times and never found a "best" time/day.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Probably a really silly question, but I can't seem to find the answer on PayPal's website.  Requiring immediate payment was being discussed in the non-paying bidder thread, and I know that in order to be able to utilize that feature, you have to have a PayPal Premier account.  What is the difference between that and a personal PayPal account?


----------



## whateve

Lindsay2367 said:


> Probably a really silly question, but I can't seem to find the answer on PayPal's website.  Requiring immediate payment was being discussed in the non-paying bidder thread, and I know that in order to be able to utilize that feature, you have to have a PayPal Premier account.  What is the difference between that and a personal PayPal account?


I'm pretty sure you have to link your bank account. What I did was open up a free checking account and link that to my paypal. I wouldn't want paypal to have to ability to take money out of my main bank account.

If I remember correctly, after 10 sales I was required to upgrade in order to continue selling.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> Thanks for your thoughts regarding this.
> 
> I never knew that eBay and Paypal guest accounts existed until recently and after some thought, wondered what the purpose of a BBL was.


I think guest accounts are a very recent creation so in the past the BBL was somewhat effective. Someone who wanted to avoid it could always create a new ebay account.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> I think guest accounts are a very recent creation so in the past the BBL was somewhat effective. Someone who wanted to avoid it could always create a new ebay account.



Guest accounts have been available since 2007. (I wasn't aware of this)

http://announcements.ebay.com/2007/11/introducing-guest-buying/


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> Guest accounts have been available since 2007. (I wasn't aware of this)
> 
> http://announcements.ebay.com/2007/11/introducing-guest-buying/


I didn't realize that either. I have had several buyers create an account at the moment they bought my item. I thought that they started checking out with a guest account and ebay created an account for them automatically. I've never had a sale to someone that didn't have an account I could leave feedback for.

I wonder if ebay changed the guest checkout process? It would make business sense to create an account for them to encourage them to buy again.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> I didn't realize that either. I have had several buyers create an account at the moment they bought my item. I thought that they started checking out with a guest account and ebay created an account for them automatically. I've never had a sale to someone that didn't have an account I could leave feedback for.
> 
> I wonder if ebay changed the guest checkout process? It would make business sense to create an account for them to encourage them to buy again.



I recently had a guest checkout, which sparked my interest in this, as I never knew they existed. The user ID that eBay creates for them looks like a bunch of jumbled letters. I called eBay and inquired about it and the rep stated that whenever you see a user ID with jumbled letters, dashes and underscores, it's a guest account. Apparently, the guest user can then create an account after their purchase within a set time frame or decline. 

I went back through some of my older transactions and found another who checked out with a guest account. I was able to leave them FB however; they weren't able to leave me FB.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> I recently had a guest checkout, which sparked my interest in this, as I never knew they existed. The user ID that eBay creates for them looks like a bunch of jumbled letters. I called eBay and inquired about it and the rep stated that whenever you see a user ID with jumbled letters, dashes and underscores, it's a guest account. Apparently, the guest user can then create an account after their purchase within a set time frame or decline.
> 
> I went back through some of my older transactions and found another who checked out with a guest account. I was able to leave them FB however; they weren't able to leave me FB.


Yes, that's what the account names looked like. One of mine ended up buying from me again. I could see that she tried to bid on my auction and was denied because she didn't have a paypal account so obviously she didn't create a paypal account for her first (BIN) purchase from me. She also bought from another seller so now she has a feedback of 3. I bet that when a person who checked out as a guest tries to buy again, ebay links them back up with the same ID if it is still in the system.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> Yes, that's what the account names looked like. One of mine ended up buying from me again. I could see that she tried to bid on my auction and was denied because she didn't have a paypal account so obviously she didn't create a paypal account for her first (BIN) purchase from me. She also bought from another seller so now she has a feedback of 3. I bet that when a person who checked out as a guest tries to buy again, ebay links them back up with the same ID if it is still in the system.



From what I was told, an eBay guest buyer can't participate in auctions or BO's, so that's likely why your buyer couldn't bid on your auction. What I don't understand, especially with your buyer is why they don't just create an account.


----------



## whateve

Nikki_ said:


> From what I was told, an eBay guest buyer can't participate in auctions or BO's, so that's likely why your buyer couldn't bid on your auction. What I don't understand, especially with your buyer is why they don't just create an account.


When I looked at my blocked bidder activity log, the reason was "block bidders who don't have a paypal account." She was blocked 4 times. She must have really wanted it because she was eventually successful in bidding.

ETA: ebay is trying to get like retailers that give you the option to checkout without creating an account. If you are a casual buyer, creating both an ebay account and a paypal account seems intrusive. With most online purchases, you only need provide a name, shipping address and credit card information.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> When I looked at my blocked bidder activity log, the reason was "block bidders who don't have a paypal account." She was blocked 4 times. She must have really wanted it because she was eventually successful in bidding.
> 
> ETA: ebay is trying to get like retailersthat give you the option to checkout without creating an account. If you are a casual buyer, creating both an ebay account and a paypal account seems intrusive. With most online purchases, you only need provide a name, shipping address and credit card information.




It seems as though eBay is _continuously _bending over backwards to please potential buyers, but have they really done _anything _as of late to please their sellers?


----------



## Lindsay2367

whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to link your bank account. What I did was open up a free checking account and link that to my paypal. I wouldn't want paypal to have to ability to take money out of my main bank account.
> 
> If I remember correctly, after 10 sales I was required to upgrade in order to continue selling.



You were completely right.  I had no idea that I had a premier account.  And all this time I could have been requiring instant payments!  I am such a dummy!  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nikki_

For sellers that utilize the USPS "Proof of Delivery" on their tracking page, is it no longer working? 

I'm getting an error message every time I try to use it. 

Just curious if others are having this same issue.


----------



## Olives

Can someone tell me the name of that system that used to show feedback for eBay?  I know it was shut down for some time, but is it back and running and if so, what's the name?  I've tried searching through here and Google, but I cannot remember the name so it's been difficult.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

Olives said:


> Can someone tell me the name of that system that used to show feedback for eBay?  I know it was shut down for some time, but is it back and running and if so, what's the name?  I've tried searching through here and Google, but I cannot remember the name so it's been difficult.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


do you mean toolhaus?


----------



## Lindsay2367

I have two quick questions that I'm sure have been answered before, but when I tried searching, my search terms were too general so all that popped up was info that didn't really relate.

First, does anyone recommend using an email address for eBay/PayPal that is NOT your personal email?  I never really thought about it before, but I had to email a buyer a tracking number and found her email from the PayPal transaction, so it got me thinking about who all had my email address.  I have a second email address and it's linked to a PayPal account, so I can switch my eBay account over to that email if that's what everyone would recommend.

Second, I just opened a store on eBay (because I'm a dummy and didn't realize how much it would be saving me each month).  My store name is nothing like my eBay user name...Would it be advisable to change my user name, or is it okay that the two aren't even remotely similar?

TIA.


----------



## whateve

Lindsay2367 said:


> I have two quick questions that I'm sure have been answered before, but when I tried searching, my search terms were too general so all that popped up was info that didn't really relate.
> 
> First, does anyone recommend using an email address for eBay/PayPal that is NOT your personal email?  I never really thought about it before, but I had to email a buyer a tracking number and found her email from the PayPal transaction, so it got me thinking about who all had my email address.  I have a second email address and it's linked to a PayPal account, so I can switch my eBay account over to that email if that's what everyone would recommend.
> 
> Second, I just opened a store on eBay (because I'm a dummy and didn't realize how much it would be saving me each month).  My store name is nothing like my eBay user name...Would it be advisable to change my user name, or is it okay that the two aren't even remotely similar?
> 
> TIA.


I think it is fine that your store has a different name. It might even be preferable because people could find you searching for either.

Anyone you've sold to or bought from is going to have access to your paypal email address. General ebay inquiries won't give them access to that email. I don't see what harm it could cause if the email you use for paypal is your personal email account. Just don't use the same password for both.

I don't understand why you had to email a buyer a tracking number. Why wouldn't you just send it through ebay messages? I make sure all my ebay communications are through messages so there is an audit trail in case of a dispute.


----------



## Lindsay2367

whateve said:


> I think it is fine that your store has a different name. It might even be preferable because people could find you searching for either.
> 
> Anyone you've sold to or bought from is going to have access to your paypal email address. General ebay inquiries won't give them access to that email. I don't see what harm it could cause if the email you use for paypal is your personal email account. Just don't use the same password for both.
> 
> I don't understand why you had to email a buyer a tracking number. Why wouldn't you just send it through ebay messages? I make sure all my ebay communications are through messages so there is an audit trail in case of a dispute.



Thanks for the advice.  That's what I was hoping you would say, as that makes it easier for me not having to switch anything (and I'd prefer to receive that communication on my main email address anyway).

With my buyer, she purchased two bottles on nail polish, and one of the bottles cracked in the mail (I think due to the weather...it was cracked inside the plastic wrap on the bottle which was inside bubble wrap).  I told her I would send her a replacement bottle to make up for the broken polish.  I printed a label from USPS, and it gave me the option to put her email address in so she could get the updates.  I still sent her the tracking number through eBay messages though...just thought it might be easier for her to have an email with the tracking info as well.  Hopefully that wasn't a bad thing on my part!


----------



## JadaStormy

Am I being paranoid? I had a transaction on ebay where I left the seller a negative a couple months ago.  Now I'm selling an item and I have a very interested buyer from the same state. 

For those of you who have received retaliatory feedback, how did you know it was someone that you purchased from if they used a different ID?


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Question:

Just purchased an older bag from a seller with relatively small number of feed backs ( which i know don't equate to transactions).

Anyhow,seller sent me an unsolicited email --after the sale --saying that h(sh)e had upgraded the shipping without charge.  I had not asked any questions.

Does this seller incur a defect for this?  Would sure hate to think so.


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Question:
> 
> Just purchased an older bag from a seller with relatively small number of feed backs ( which i know don't equate to transactions).
> 
> Anyhow,seller sent me an unsolicited email --after the sale --saying that h(sh)e had upgraded the shipping without charge.  I had not asked any questions.
> 
> Does this seller incur a defect for this?  Would sure hate to think so.


No. I believe that if there were no communication, she'd get an automatic 5 stars. Since she communicated (and in a good way and for a good reason), she won't get the automatic 5 but you can give her 5 stars when you leave feedback.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> No. I believe that if there were no communication, she'd get an automatic 5 stars. Since she communicated (and in a good way and for a good reason), she won't get the automatic 5 but you can give her 5 stars when you leave feedback.


Thank you bb!  I am very glad to hear that!!!


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Am I being paranoid? I had a transaction on ebay where I left the seller a negative a couple months ago.  Now I'm selling an item and I have a very interested buyer from the same state.
> 
> For those of you who have received retaliatory feedback, how did you know it was someone that you purchased from if they used a different ID?


This is one reason people use different buying and selling IDs. I'm guilty of this too. I recently left a negative. I have the seller's name and address stored on my computer so if she wins an auction from me using a different ID, I'll know. I have her selling ID already on my BBL.

Once a long time ago, I had someone "buy" an item from me just to be able to leave vindictive feedback. It took a lot of detective work but I figured out who it was and ebay removed it. She never paid, she just bought so she could attack me. It wasn't in response to a feedback I left - she was just a mean person.


----------



## whateve

I got an offer from someone with private feedback. Is this something I need to worry about?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I got an offer from someone with private feedback. Is this something I need to worry about?


Some people ask for them to open their feedback long enough for it to be looked at but personally, it doesn't bother me. I have a buying ID with private feedback and another posting ID that used to be private and is now public. I've never been asked to make it public prior to a sale. 

Private feedback is often used by buying IDs of resellers. 

A hint for searching for feedback left is to google "ID negative feedback" and see if anything comes up.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Some people ask for them to open their feedback long enough for it to be looked at but personally, it doesn't bother me. I have a buying ID with private feedback and another posting ID that used to be private and is now public. I've never been asked to make it public prior to a sale.
> 
> Private feedback is often used by buying IDs of resellers.
> 
> A hint for searching for feedback left is to google "ID negative feedback" and see if anything comes up.


Thanks! It turned out fine. It is the buying account of a reseller. My main worry was that it was private because the buyer left a lot of negatives!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks! It turned out fine. It is the buying account of a reseller. My main worry was that it was private because the buyer left a lot of negatives!


You're welcome. I assumed it was probably a reseller. As you might have seen on the Coach subforum, even though some resellers use buying IDs, we've figured out their selling IDs. Private feedback is a way to hide their purchases.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> This is one reason people use different buying and selling IDs. I'm guilty of this too. I recently left a negative. I have the seller's name and address stored on my computer so if she wins an auction from me using a different ID, I'll know. I have her selling ID already on my BBL.
> 
> Once a long time ago, I had someone "buy" an item from me just to be able to leave vindictive feedback. It took a lot of detective work but I figured out who it was and ebay removed it. She never paid, she just bought so she could attack me. It wasn't in response to a feedback I left - she was just a mean person.


Yeah when I started on ebay I only bought. I'm literally down to the last couple of things I need to sell and I won't sell on ebay anymore so it's not worth it to make a separate ID now. I guess I'll just go with my paranoia and not sell to anyone in that state.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome. I assumed it was probably a reseller. As you might have seen on the Coach subforum, even though some resellers use buying IDs, we've figured out their selling IDs. Private feedback is a way to hide their purchases.


She used her selling name when she paid so she isn't trying to keep it a secret.


----------



## whateve

I have another problem. I won an auction this morning. The shipping charge specified in the listing was $2.32. The seller invoiced me for $6.55 shipping. Now when I go to pay, ebay calculated the amount with the $6.55 shipping price. I only want to pay what was in the listing but I can't figure out how to do that.

ETA: the seller is new to ebay. When she went to the post office, it cost more so she called ebay. They told her to send me an invoice with the higher shipping cost!

ETAA: She agreed that I shouldn't have to pay more so she sent a new invoice with the correct amount. However, I wondering how to fix this in the future. I can imagine being a NPB because of a situation like this that was the seller's fault. I never thought they could invoice you more than the listing amount, other than sales tax. I thought there was a way for the buyer to change the amount on the invoice but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## luv2run41

Does anyone have thoughts on why someone would change their ebay name ID 4 times in a few year span?  I have thought about changing mine but was worried it wouldn't look good to buyers or sellers.  Why would someone change it that many times?  I can see once but four times?  Just curious.  I have my last bag for sale (then I am down to the three I am keeping finally )  I have an offer from someone but checked their ID history and there are 4?? Do you think it would be rude to ask?


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on why someone would change their ebay name ID 4 times in a few year span?  I have thought about changing mine but was worried it wouldn't look good to buyers or sellers.  Why would someone change it that many times?  I can see once but four times?  Just curious.  I have my last bag for sale (then I am down to the three I am keeping finally )  I have an offer from someone but checked their ID history and there are 4?? Do you think it would be rude to ask?


I'm curious. I wonder if they changed it to reflect what they are selling? Such as Joes_bargains, Joes_pottery, etc. I changed mine once because my first user name was suggested by ebay and was just a combination of letters and numbers. I've considered changing it again but was worried that people would think I had something to hide. Did you check the bad bidder thread to see if any of her user names are listed there? I've been told that if you put someone on your BBL, she will stay there even if she changes her name.

If you ask, let me know what she says.


----------



## devik

Hi everyone - I've heard that eBay doesn't allow selling dust bags and boxes without the actual product itself. I tried reporting some auctions (like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SIGNATURE-RED-SHOE-DUST-BAG/201287520810 ) but cannot for the life of me figure out how to categorize it in the blasted dropdowns that they have there. I ended up going with the 'counterfeit' category since it was the closest one. Anyone else have a better suggestion? 

Also is reporting it the right thing to do here or am I overreacting to something that you see as harmless? I don't want to turn into the eBay police.


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Hi everyone - I've heard that eBay doesn't allow selling dust bags and boxes without the actual product itself. I tried reporting some auctions (like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SIGNATURE-RED-SHOE-DUST-BAG/201287520810 ) but cannot for the life of me figure out how to categorize it in the blasted dropdowns that they have there. I ended up going with the 'counterfeit' category since it was the closest one. Anyone else have a better suggestion?
> 
> Also is reporting it the right thing to do here or am I overreacting to something that you see as harmless? I don't want to turn into the eBay police.


http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...cessories Policy&instruction=&expirationDate=


----------



## ASXowner81

Hi  
I dont know if this has been asked.....

I am looking at buying a classic car on ebay (via the make an offer tab) and things seem to be good. But I noticed under the catagory for "Coverage" it says "Not eligable for eBay purchase protection programs'

What does this mean??

Am I not covered, even if I purchase via paypal on ebay and something isnt right??

I am very wary, as I have lost money before from buying a car on ebay, thrn outside of ebay (western union) and it didnt show up.


----------



## BeenBurned

ASXowner81 said:


> Hi
> I dont know if this has been asked.....
> 
> I am looking at buying a classic car on ebay (via the make an offer tab) and things seem to be good. But I noticed under the catagory for "Coverage" it says "Not eligable for eBay purchase protection programs'
> 
> What does this mean??
> 
> Am I not covered, even if I purchase via paypal on ebay and something isnt right??
> 
> I am very wary, as I have lost money before from buying a car on ebay, thrn outside of ebay (western union) and it didnt show up.


There's no protection for car purchases on ebay and it's one of the highest fraud categories. Your fears are exactly why there's no protection.

I don't recommend buying a car on ebay. Find something on CL or your local want ads where you can go see the car, see the seller, talk them him/her, have your mechanic look at it, etc.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I have a problem right now with some of my listings.  I have several multivariation listings on eBay right now.  For some reason, when one of the variations is sold, even though the quantity of the item is one, it doesn't come up as being sold.  It still shows that that variation is available, and I just had a buyer purchase a variation that was already sold, but for some reason, remained active.  I also sold a bag this weekend (just a singular listing), and the next day, the bag was relisted even though it was sold.

Obviously, I tried calling eBay, and they were no help.  The rep told me to just log out of my account and it would fix it.  Nope, definitely not.  

I just don't want to be in the position again where I have to message a buyer and tell them that the item they purchased is out of stock.

Also, I use Auctiva...could it be something with the autorelist profile on that?  Or any clues otherwise?


----------



## whateve

Lindsay2367 said:


> I have a problem right now with some of my listings.  I have several multivariation listings on eBay right now.  For some reason, when one of the variations is sold, even though the quantity of the item is one, it doesn't come up as being sold.  It still shows that that variation is available, and I just had a buyer purchase a variation that was already sold, but for some reason, remained active.  I also sold a bag this weekend (just a singular listing), and the next day, the bag was relisted even though it was sold.
> 
> Obviously, I tried calling eBay, and they were no help.  The rep told me to just log out of my account and it would fix it.  Nope, definitely not.
> 
> I just don't want to be in the position again where I have to message a buyer and tell them that the item they purchased is out of stock.
> 
> Also, I use Auctiva...could it be something with the autorelist profile on that?  Or any clues otherwise?


I've never had this problem. I don't use auctiva, so I suspect it might be their problem.


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...cessories Policy&instruction=&expirationDate=



Thanks BeenBurned! Never saw that option before.


----------



## Arailah

Hello!

I received a Rebecca Minkoff handbag today that I purchased on eBay.  It was a style I have never seen before, but it was deemed very likely authentic by the Minkoff forum.  

When I went about inspecting the bag I realized that it was marked "Sample - Not to Be Sold" on the tag.  It looks like it was purchased during a Minkoff Sample Sale. This is fine, I don't mind this fact.   But I'm almost positive that this Minkoff is faux leather, with it being a sample there are no tags inside telling me what the material is.  It just doesn't feel right and the research I'm doing online points to the fact it could very well be fake leather. I am not a fan of faux leather bags, and I wouldn't want to spend what I had on one, even if it were a Minkoff.

The seller does not accept returns.  They have it listed as "leather" on the description box under material, but there is no more mention of the leather type in the listing at all. 

I haven't contacted the seller yet - I want to make sure I do my research properly. But if my fears are right about this being fake leather, and they refuse a return - would I have the right to escalate to eBay as a "Not as Described" item?

Thank you for the insight!  I love the bag style, but I just can't justify what I spent on it if it is faux leather.


----------



## whateve

Arailah said:


> Hello!
> 
> I received a Rebecca Minkoff handbag today that I purchased on eBay.  It was a style I have never seen before, but it was deemed very likely authentic by the Minkoff forum.
> 
> When I went about inspecting the bag I realized that it was marked "Sample - Not to Be Sold" on the tag.  It looks like it was purchased during a Minkoff Sample Sale. This is fine, I don't mind this fact.   But I'm almost positive that this Minkoff is faux leather, with it being a sample there are no tags inside telling me what the material is.  It just doesn't feel right and the research I'm doing online points to the fact it could very well be fake leather. I am not a fan of faux leather bags, and I wouldn't want to spend what I had on one, even if it were a Minkoff.
> 
> The seller does not accept returns.  They have it listed as "leather" on the description box under material, but there is no more mention of the leather type in the listing at all.
> 
> I haven't contacted the seller yet - I want to make sure I do my research properly. But if my fears are right about this being fake leather, and they refuse a return - would I have the right to escalate to eBay as a "Not as Described" item?
> 
> Thank you for the insight!  I love the bag style, but I just can't justify what I spent on it if it is faux leather.


these days, ebay has the philosophy that the buyer is always right. Do you think the seller should be penalized for her description? Do you think the seller should have disclosed that it was a sample bag? How can you prove that it isn't real leather?


----------



## BeenBurned

Arailah said:


> Hello!
> 
> I received a Rebecca Minkoff handbag today that I purchased on eBay.  It  was a style I have never seen before, but it was deemed very likely  authentic by the Minkoff forum.
> 
> When I went about inspecting the bag I realized that it was marked  "Sample - Not to Be Sold" on the tag.  It looks like it was purchased  during a Minkoff Sample Sale. This is fine, I don't mind this fact.    But I'm almost positive that this Minkoff is faux leather, with it being  a sample there are no tags inside telling me what the material is.  It  just doesn't feel right and the research I'm doing online points to the  fact it could very well be fake leather. I am not a fan of faux leather  bags, and I wouldn't want to spend what I had on one, even if it were a  Minkoff.
> 
> The seller does not accept returns.  They have it listed as "leather" on  the description box under material, but there is no more mention of the  leather type in the listing at all.
> 
> I haven't contacted the seller yet - I want to make sure I do my  research properly. But if my fears are right about this being fake  leather, and they refuse a return - would I have the right to escalate  to eBay as a "Not as Described" item?
> 
> Thank you for the insight!  I love the bag style, but I just can't justify what I spent on it if it is faux leather.



You need to KNOW that it's not leather before approaching the seller and/or opening a case. 

There are a lot of leathers out there that look and feel like plastic or pleather. But in fact, they ARE leather.

Unless and until you can get definitive information as to the material, you need to do your homework first.

ETA: Does the seller's listing show a return policy? If she does have a 14-day policy, you can return it for any reason, but if you choose that option, DO NOT file SNAD. Choose that you changed your mind, buyer's remorse, etc.


----------



## whateve

If I make an offer on something and the seller doesn't respond for 8 hours, would it be wrong of me to ask the seller if she is considering my offer?


----------



## whateve

I have a question about Bonanza. Is there a way to save a listing for later? All I've been able to do is delete a listing if I don't want it live. Then I'll have to make it again from scratch if I want to list it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If I make an offer on something and the seller doesn't respond for 8 hours, would it be wrong of me to ask the seller if she is considering my offer?



I wouldn't do it. I'd be afraid the seller might BBL me assuming I'm a PITA. 




whateve said:


> I have a question about Bonanza. Is there a way to save a listing for later? All I've been able to do is delete a listing if I don't want it live. Then I'll have to make it again from scratch if I want to list it.


In "edit" mode, go to the listing you want to save. Scroll down to the bottom to the right of the green bar. There's an option in the listing and click "save for later."

Another option is to save the whole listing but leave the price blank. When you click to submit it, you'll get an orange bar with an error message that it can't be listed without a price.  It'll stay pending until you "fix" it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't do it. I'd be afraid the seller might BBL me assuming I'm a PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> In "edit" mode, go to the listing you want to save. Scroll down to the bottom to the right of the green bar. There's an option in the listing and click "save for later."
> 
> Another option is to save the whole listing but leave the price blank. When you click to submit it, you'll get an orange bar with an error message that it can't be listed without a price.  It'll stay pending until you "fix" it.


Thanks. 

The seller denied my offer this morning, then lowered the price below my offer. I posted it in the Authenticate thread.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If I make an offer on something and the seller doesn't respond for 8 hours, would it be wrong of me to ask the seller if she is considering my offer?





whateve said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The seller denied my offer this morning, then lowered the price below my offer. I posted it in the Authenticate thread.


That makes no sense!

For the record, I think it's authentic but I'm not sure whether it's repairable unless you have stones to replace the missing ones.

ETA: Are you the buyer? I think you got a fair deal.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That makes no sense!
> 
> For the record, I think it's authentic but I'm not sure whether it's repairable unless you have stones to replace the missing ones.
> 
> ETA: Are you the buyer? I think you got a fair deal.


Thanks. Yes, I'm the buyer. I thought the style looked familiar but I couldn't find it anywhere. On the Juicy forum there was a discussion on where you could get replacement stones for Juicy charms so I figured I could find some for this too.


----------



## sowingseason

Hi everyone!

This is a USPS question, not ebay specific. I ordered something from Etsy, and the tracking has been this for the last three days. It's shipped First Class Package Service.

Your item departed our USPS facility in BETHPAGE, NY 11714 on February 17, 2015 at 2:37 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

The item still has not shown up (I'm about an hour from this facility). I'm on the phone now to USPS to try to get any additional information, but of course am in the hold loop. Am I too early to be worried the item is lost, and it's simply delayed? I know this Monday was a holiday and USPS was closed but I'm concerned it hasn't been seen or heard from for this long.


----------



## BeenBurned

sowingseason said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is a USPS question, not ebay specific. I ordered something from Etsy, and the tracking has been this for the last three days. It's shipped First Class Package Service.
> 
> Your item departed our USPS facility in BETHPAGE, NY 11714 on February 17, 2015 at 2:37 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
> 
> The item still has not shown up (I'm about an hour from this facility). I'm on the phone now to USPS to try to get any additional information, but of course am in the hold loop. Am I too early to be worried the item is lost, and it's simply delayed? I know this Monday was a holiday and USPS was closed but I'm concerned it hasn't been seen or heard from for this long.


That's quite common and I don't foresee any problems. Tracking doesn't always update until delivery is made.

So in answer to your question, I think you are worrying too early. (Additionally, keep in mind that the east coast has been buried in unprecedented amounts of snow and there have been travel bans, non-delivery of mail, delays, etc.)


----------



## sowingseason

BeenBurned said:


> That's quite common and I don't foresee any problems. Tracking doesn't always update until delivery is made.
> 
> So in answer to your question, I think you are worrying too early. (Additionally, keep in mind that the east coast has been buried in unprecedented amounts of snow and there have been travel bans, non-delivery of mail, delays, etc.)



Oh I'm aware of the delay, I live in New York and I've been in the snow/ice/assorted weather for all of this. I suppose I'll wait, although it seems strange to take three days to travel only an hour!


----------



## whateve

sowingseason said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is a USPS question, not ebay specific. I ordered something from Etsy, and the tracking has been this for the last three days. It's shipped First Class Package Service.
> 
> Your item departed our USPS facility in BETHPAGE, NY 11714 on February 17, 2015 at 2:37 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
> 
> The item still has not shown up (I'm about an hour from this facility). I'm on the phone now to USPS to try to get any additional information, but of course am in the hold loop. Am I too early to be worried the item is lost, and it's simply delayed? I know this Monday was a holiday and USPS was closed but I'm concerned it hasn't been seen or heard from for this long.


There is no reasoning to USPS! I've had bags sit in the sorting center for days, or at least no one scanned them anywhere else. I have one bag stuck in Alaska right now and Alaska isn't on the way to anywhere! I think they must have misread the zip code. 

I shipped 4 packages out Monday, 3 first class and 1 priority. The priority is still not showing up in the system. One of the first class was delivered yesterday, one is out for delivery today and one is still sitting in the sorting center. For that last one, the buyer made sure I knew she needed it by Monday. She lives in my state so it should have been there already. The priority one should have been delivered before all the others, since it is priority!


----------



## whateve

I looked at the Bonanza prohibited items page and I can't find anything prohibiting things like dustbags, hangtags or shopping bags. Does that mean I can list these things there?
http://www.bonanza.com/site_help/general/prohibited_items


----------



## melbo

Hello, I was wondering what it means when a purchase is null? I recently sold something on eBay, but the buyer started his account this month and only has 6 stars. I tried to see what they bought but everything says, " This listing null has been removed, or this item is not available." they already sent me an email asking if my purse is authentic. I don't want to get negative feedback but at the same time, I don't want to send my purse and have the buyer be a scam artist.
P. S. The buyer has a confirmed PayPal address, and already payed. This is my first sell so I am nervous.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I looked at the Bonanza prohibited items page and I can't find anything prohibiting things like dustbags, hangtags or shopping bags. Does that mean I can list these things there?
> http://www.bonanza.com/site_help/general/prohibited_items


So far, they haven't been prohibited on Bonz.


----------



## BeenBurned

melbo said:


> Hello, I was wondering what it means when a purchase is null? I recently sold something on eBay, but the buyer started his account this month and only has 6 stars. I tried to see what they bought but everything says, " This listing null has been removed, or this item is not available." they already sent me an email asking if my purse is authentic. I don't want to get negative feedback but at the same time, I don't want to send my purse and have the buyer be a scam artist.
> P. S. The buyer has a confirmed PayPal address, and already payed. This is my first sell so I am nervous.


Listings aren't viewable after 6 months. Sometimes the links will still show but when you click on them, the removed message comes up. 

In other cases, listings may have been removed.

It's hard to answer your question without knowing a bit more information about the buyer.


----------



## melbo

BeenBurned said:


> Listings aren't viewable after 6 months. Sometimes the links will still show but when you click on them, the removed message comes up.
> 
> In other cases, listings may have been removed.
> 
> It's hard to answer your question without knowing a bit more information about the buyer.



I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the info here. Can I inbox?


----------



## melbo

BeenBurned said:


> Listings aren't viewable after 6 months. Sometimes the links will still show but when you click on them, the removed message comes up.
> 
> In other cases, listings may have been removed.
> 
> It's hard to answer your question without knowing a bit more information about the buyer.



He opened his account on Feb-08-2015. His last purchase was yesterday. Again, none of them say private, I just cannot see the item. He has not left anyone feedback. One 5 star rating was left for him saying "no payment". Since he has payed me I'm not worried, it's more if I should trust this brand new buyer.


----------



## whateve

melbo said:


> He opened his account on Feb-08-2015. His last purchase was yesterday. Again, none of them say private, I just cannot see the item. He has not left anyone feedback. One 5 star rating was left for him saying "no payment". Since he has payed me I'm not worried, it's more if I should trust this brand new buyer.


If he is that new, I don't know what you are going to learn from seeing the items he bought. He probably hasn't received at least some of them yet. I've sold to many brand new buyers without trouble. I have much more trouble with long time buyers.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> So far, they haven't been prohibited on Bonz.


Thanks!


----------



## melbo

whateve said:


> If he is that new, I don't know what you are going to learn from seeing the items he bought. He probably hasn't received at least some of them yet. I've sold to many brand new buyers without trouble. I have much more trouble with long time buyers.



Thank you. I called eBay and they said I had to ship, regardless of how I felt, lol. If only they would reassure me. They are taking 10% of my earnings! Without us sellers there would be no buyers.


----------



## devik

melbo said:


> Thank you. I called eBay and they said I had to ship, regardless of how I felt, lol. If only they would reassure me. They are taking 10% of my earnings! *Without us sellers there would be no buyers.*



I think eBay's corporate strategy is the exact opposite position.


----------



## beekmanhill

I received a message from a potential buyer yesterday saying if my item does not sell, she would like to offer me X for it and pick it up from me (she lives in same city).  X is the amount of my BIN price minus ebay/paypal fees.

I mailed her back that I sell only on-line.

She mailed back that she only wanted to save ME some fees.................

So I mailed back that if I did relist it, I'd do it at the same price it was listed.   Meanwhile, I put it in the donate box.


----------



## restricter

A bidder wants me to an auction early for her.  While I doubt anyone else will bid, I'd like to keep my options open.  Any suggestions on how to politely say no?


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> A bidder wants me to an auction early for her.  While I doubt anyone else will bid, I'd like to keep my options open.  Any suggestions on how to politely say no?


How about something to the effect of: 

"Thank you for your interest/offer. Since there are watchers on the auction and many bidders are known to wait till the last hours to bid, it would be unfair to others to end the listing early. You're welcome to bid and if you're the only bidder, you'll win at the opening bid price. Good luck."

ETA: I have no idea whether there are other watchers, but neither does she!


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> How about something to the effect of:
> 
> "Thank you for your interest/offer. Since there are watchers on the auction and many bidders are known to wait till the last hours to bid, it would be unfair to others to end the listing early. You're welcome to bid and if you're the only bidder, you'll win at the opening bid price. Good luck."
> 
> ETA: *I have no idea whether there are other watchers, but neither does she!*



I've seen listings display if there are watchers - is that only after a certain number of them or something? Or only on BIN?


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> I've seen listings display if there are watchers - is that only after a certain number of them or something? Or only on BIN?


Hmm. Ebay is back and forth on that. It changes depending on the wind. 

At the moment, I'm not seeing watchers on listings but it could change. It still doesn't hurt to say it in the message.


----------



## mster425

Question:  I bid on an item that is labeled Free shipping in red text, but then in the "Description" section, seller wrote "Item will be shipped by USPS for $6."

Can someone please 'splain?  I still want it for what I bid plus $6, I guess, but what benefit is listing it this way to either of us?


----------



## qblah

If I offer discount on the invoice to a customer or offer a partial refund after they have paid for the item, does ebay refund the final value fee portion on that amount?

I had a customer ask me to ship an item with a cheaper method ($8) instead of the shipping method ($17) I had in my listing. I agreed to that - I asked her to buy the item (buy it now) and I would send her an updated invoice with the cheaper shipping cost. She bought the item and paid in full (higher shipping cost of $17) right away and messaged me to refund the leftover shipping amount. Would ebay refund the final value fee portion on the refunded amount? How does this work?

Another customer asked me for a discount since they had purchased items from me in the past. I agreed to give her a $10 off her order. She placed the order, I sent her an invoice with the discount and I am waiting for her to pay. But my ebay account is showing fees charged on the full amount.

I feel I am losing money both ways - by giving discount to customers and still having to pay the final value fee on the whole listed price. Can someone who is a frequent seller on ebay or knows more about the ebay fee policies shed some light on this matter.

I am a relatively new seller on ebay and just want to make sure that I am not losing money this way.

Thanks!


----------



## qblah

mster425 said:


> Question:  I bid on an item that is labeled Free shipping in red text, but then in the "Description" section, seller wrote "Item will be shipped by USPS for $6."
> 
> Can someone please 'splain?  I still want it for what I bid plus $6, I guess, but what benefit is listing it this way to either of us?


You can message the seller and ask them about this situation - if it said free shipping at the top, then they should offer you free shipping. By putting additional charges at the bottom in the description is like cheating customers.

But when it comes to ebay, there are so many individual sellers on there and everyone deals with situations differently. Your best bet is to message the seller and ask about it.


----------



## qblah

restricter said:


> A bidder wants me to an auction early for her.  While I doubt anyone else will bid, I'd like to keep my options open.  Any suggestions on how to politely say no?


Personally, I usually never end auctions early and just let customers know that is my policy if they ask. Just say that you want to give all prospective buyers an equal chance of bidding on the item.


----------



## qblah

beekmanhill said:


> I received a message from a potential buyer yesterday saying if my item does not sell, she would like to offer me X for it and pick it up from me (she lives in same city).  X is the amount of my BIN price minus ebay/paypal fees.
> 
> I mailed her back that I sell only on-line.
> 
> She mailed back that she only wanted to save ME some fees.................
> 
> So I mailed back that if I did relist it, I'd do it at the same price it was listed.   Meanwhile, I put it in the donate box.


There is usually nothing wrong in selling items this way. The customer saves the shipping cost, they might even ask for a bit of a discount, wanting to pay in a round figure. You save fees on the item. So it is a win win situation.

Personally I would not go out of my way to meet the buyer - they are the ones wanting to pick up so I just meet them in a public place near my area.


----------



## qblah

melbo said:


> Hello, I was wondering what it means when a purchase is null? I recently sold something on eBay, but the buyer started his account this month and only has 6 stars. I tried to see what they bought but everything says, " This listing null has been removed, or this item is not available." they already sent me an email asking if my purse is authentic. I don't want to get negative feedback but at the same time, I don't want to send my purse and have the buyer be a scam artist.
> P. S. The buyer has a confirmed PayPal address, and already payed. This is my first sell so I am nervous.


Send the item with tracking and insurance. Also take lots of pictures of the exact item you are sending, pictures of the item being packaged and in the package. this way they can't say that they did not receive the item, the item is insured in case thy say it was damaged in the mail and I have proof of the exact item I have sent them with my pictures.

This is what I do when dealing with buyers with no feedback/new accounts.

If its a really expensive item, then it is at your discretion if you want to process their order or cancel it.


----------



## beekmanhill

qblah said:


> There is usually nothing wrong in selling items this way. The customer saves the shipping cost, they might even ask for a bit of a discount, wanting to pay in a round figure. You save fees on the item. So it is a win win situation.
> 
> Personally I would not go out of my way to meet the buyer - they are the ones wanting to pick up so I just meet them in a public place near my area.



No, I would not save fees.  Her offer was what I would have netted after fees if I sold for BIN on eBay.  She saved, not I.  I just don't do things like that anyway, although I suppose there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## BeenBurned

mster425 said:


> Question:  I bid on an item that is labeled Free shipping in red text, but then in the "Description" section, seller wrote "Item will be shipped by USPS for $6."
> 
> Can someone please 'splain?  I still want it for what I bid plus $6, I guess, but what benefit is listing it this way to either of us?


The seller is NOT allowed to charge for shipping if she offers free shipping.

Ebay gives sellers who have free shipping increased exposure in exchange for not charging for shipping. The seller is violating ebay policy by extorting additional shipping money from buyers. 

Tell the seller that she's required to pay for shipping and cannot charge you.


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> I received a message from a potential buyer yesterday saying if my item does not sell, she would like to offer me X for it and pick it up from me (she lives in same city).  X is the amount of my BIN price minus ebay/paypal fees.
> 
> I mailed her back that I sell only on-line.
> 
> She mailed back that she only wanted to save ME some fees.................
> 
> So I mailed back that if I did relist it, I'd do it at the same price it was listed.   Meanwhile, I put it in the donate box.





qblah said:


> *There is usually nothing wrong in selling items this way. The customer saves the shipping cost, they might even ask for a bit of a discount, wanting to pay in a round figure. You save fees on the item. So it is a win win situation.*
> 
> Personally I would not go out of my way to meet the buyer - they are the ones wanting to pick up so I just meet them in a public place near my area.


It IS wrong to use ebay to gain exposure to your item and then sell the item outside of ebay to save fees. It's cheating ebay out of the fees it rightly deserves and it cheats other sellers who have to pay increased fees to cover the losses resulting from sellers who cheat.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> It IS wrong to use ebay to gain exposure to your item and then sell the item outside of ebay to save fees. It's cheating ebay out of the fees it rightly deserves and it cheats other sellers who have to pay increased fees to cover the losses resulting from sellers who cheat.




This X 100!

Also, it can increase the risk of fraud.


----------



## k5ml3k

BeenBurned said:


> It IS wrong to use ebay to gain exposure to your item and then sell the item outside of ebay to save fees. It's cheating ebay out of the fees it rightly deserves and it cheats other sellers who have to pay increased fees to cover the losses resulting from sellers who cheat.







Bratty1919 said:


> This X 100!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it can increase the risk of fraud.




Hello, I have a question regarding this. I actually contacted PayPal about buying an item outside of eBay about a month ago because the seller took the item off of eBay. Im still interested in this item but she keeps suggesting doing the transaction directly through PayPal to save fees (on my end). I told her that I prefer to go through eBay. She's mentioned it a couple of times and the first time I said no because I didn't want to go against eBay rules. She's not able to post the item back on eBay for another month and that's why she suggested it the second time. My question is would you guys purchase from this person or just hold out? I told her that I will not do the transaction outside of eBay but do you guys think that I should trust the seller? The bag checked out fine and is authentic but I'm just not sure as I don't have a lot of experience with eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding this. I actually contacted PayPal about buying an item outside of eBay about a month ago because the seller took the item off of eBay. Im still interested in this item but she keeps suggesting doing the transaction directly through PayPal to save fees (on my end). I told her that I prefer to go through eBay. She's mentioned it a couple of times and the first time I said no because I didn't want to go against eBay rules. She's not able to post the item back on eBay for another month and that's why she suggested it the second time. My question is would you guys purchase from this person or just hold out? I told her that I will not do the transaction outside of eBay but do you guys think that I should trust the seller? The bag checked out fine and is authentic but I'm just not sure as I don't have a lot of experience with eBay.


This one is kind of in a gray area. Since the item isn't listed, the seller isn't actually ending her listing to sell outside ebay. yet you did originally find the item through ebay. 

Evidently, the seller is new to selling, or at least new to designer items and thus is experiencing the listing limits. IMO, that in and of itself is good reason to have the extra layer of protection you'd get from buying through ebay. In restricting her listings, ebay is waiting for her to prove herself and in doing so, you too are being protected against a potential fraudulent seller. 

There are a few options. You can choose to wait out the seller's listing time and wait for her to be able to relist. Or you can suggest she list the item on Bonanza or another selling site that might not limit her listing.

Most importantly, verify that the item is authentic. Post her ebay listing in the appropriate AT subforum to make sure that you'll get a genuine item.


----------



## k5ml3k

BeenBurned said:


> This one is kind of in a gray area. Since the item isn't listed, the seller isn't actually ending her listing to sell outside ebay. yet you did originally find the item through ebay.
> 
> Evidently, the seller is new to selling, or at least new to designer items and thus is experiencing the listing limits. IMO, that in and of itself is good reason to have the extra layer of protection you'd get from buying through ebay. In restricting her listings, ebay is waiting for her to prove herself and in doing so, you too are being protected against a potential fraudulent seller.
> 
> There are a few options. You can choose to wait out the seller's listing time and wait for her to be able to relist. Or you can suggest she list the item on Bonanza or another selling site that might not limit her listing.
> 
> Most importantly, verify that the item is authentic. Post her ebay listing in the appropriate AT subforum to make sure that you'll get a genuine item.




Thank you so much! I've read great things about you and your amazing knowledge esp regarding eBay. I already had it authenticated when she had the listing about a month ago before she took it down. The item did come back authentic and I was ready to proceed with the purchase but by that time the listing was already taken down. I had asked her if she could put it back up and this was when she told me that she couldn't. I was put off by the whole thing so I told her that I could continue with the purchase if she puts it back on eBay. Didn't talk to her for a week or two until recently when I asked her if she was considering putting the item back on eBay. She again told me that she won't be able to for another week or two but I could purchase directly through PayPal. I declined and told her I could wait. I just want to make sure that there aren't any red flags that this person is a scammer or anything being so pushy (for the lack of a better word) about doing it through directly PayPal. I'm not familiar with bonanza either...do they have high fees also? Should I just go for the direct PayPal transaction or just wait until it's listed? Should I even purchase it from this person? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much! I've read great things about you and your amazing knowledge esp regarding eBay. I already had it authenticated when she had the listing about a month ago before she took it down. The item did come back authentic and I was ready to proceed with the purchase but by that time the listing was already taken down. I had asked her if she could put it back up and this was when she told me that she couldn't. I was put off by the whole thing so I told her that I could continue with the purchase if she puts it back on eBay. Didn't talk to her for a week or two until recently when I asked her if she was considering putting the item back on eBay. She again told me that she won't be able to for another week or two but I could purchase directly through PayPal. I declined and told her I could wait. I just want to make sure that there aren't any red flags that this person is a scammer or anything being so pushy (for the lack of a better word) about doing it through directly PayPal. I'm not familiar with bonanza either...do they have high fees also? Should I just go for the direct PayPal transaction or just wait until it's listed? Should I even purchase it from this person? Thanks a bunch!


Bonanza fees are much less. She doesn't have to pay anything to list. Since she knows you are going to buy it, she can select the least fees option: disable advertising. After she has it listed, she can send you a link and you pay through Paypal. 

I don't believe she is a scammer. Ebay sets limits on new sellers. I think it is 10 designer items a month, but every time the seller revises the listing counts as another item. This happened to me when I first started out selling too.


----------



## k5ml3k

whateve said:


> Bonanza fees are much less. She doesn't have to pay anything to list. Since she knows you are going to buy it, she can select the least fees option: disable advertising. After she has it listed, she can send you a link and you pay through Paypal.
> 
> I don't believe she is a scammer. Ebay sets limits on new sellers. I think it is 10 designer items a month, but every time the seller revises the listing counts as another item. This happened to me when I first started out selling too.




Thank you! One last question before I suggest this to her, will I be as protected as I would be with eBay? Not sure very familiar with bonanza.


----------



## love4mom

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! One last question before I suggest this to her, will I be as protected as I would be with eBay? Not sure very familiar with bonanza.



You will be protected. Make sure your paypal is linked to your credit card. In other words, credit card will be the funding source. This way you will have a second layer of protection should something go wrong.

Also, I don;t think your seller is being "pushy". It sounds like you are more interested in buying then she is in selling. She does not look like a scammer. She is telling your the truth. She is limited on how many items she can sell on ebay.


----------



## k5ml3k

love4mom said:


> You will be protected. Make sure your paypal is linked to your credit card. In other words, credit card will be the funding source. This way you will have a second layer of protection should something go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don;t think your seller is being "pushy". It sounds like you are more interested in buying then she is in selling. She does not look like a scammer. She is telling your the truth. She is limited on how many items she can sell on ebay.




Ok great. Again, thank you to all of you guys! I am definitely interested...just hearing so many horror stories makes you jaded. I will suggest this to her and see what she says. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! One last question before I suggest this to her, will I be as protected as I would be with eBay? Not sure very familiar with bonanza.


Another thing about Bonanza is that because they're smaller, they're able to better police the site. Although they don't get as much traffic as ebay, they also act more quickly to ban scammers.


----------



## k5ml3k

BeenBurned said:


> Another thing about Bonanza is that because they're smaller, they're able to better police the site. Although they don't get as much traffic as ebay, they also act more quickly to ban scammers.




Even better! I emailed her suggesting this and I'm still waiting for her response. I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## MAGJES

edit


----------



## whateve

I have another question about Bonanza. When I had an offer, it said that the offer was inclusive of shipping; I couldn't charge more for shipping even though I had a shipping charge specified in my listing. When I set up a listing for BO and I set an instant offer price, does the buyer still have to pay the shipping on top of the offer price?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have another question about Bonanza. When I had an offer, it said that the offer was inclusive of shipping; I couldn't charge more for shipping even though I had a shipping charge specified in my listing. When I set up a listing for BO and I set an instant offer price, does the buyer still have to pay the shipping on top of the offer price?


Offers include shipping so if you like an offer price but can't afford to cover the shipping, you should counter with a price that includes shipping. I also state that in my counter offer.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Offers include shipping so if you like an offer price but can't afford to cover the shipping, you should counter with a price that includes shipping. I also state that in my counter offer.


Thanks! That is so odd! So I can actually make my instant offer price more than my posted price and the buyer would pay less because of the difference in the shipping cost. I'm off to change them all!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks! That is so odd! So I can actually make my instant offer price more than my posted price and the buyer would pay less because of the difference in the shipping cost. I'm off to change them all!


Huh? I don't understand what you're asking. 

On Bonz, if there's a b.o. option and the buyer makes an offer, all offers include shipping. Additional shipping charges can't be added. 

Say you have an item priced at $50 with $10 shipping. If the buyer offers $30, that would include shipping. If you're comfortable with the $30 price but can't afford to include shipping at that price, you can counter with $40 (or any price between $30 and $60, with $60 being your full price plus shipping.

But if the buyer pays full price (without making an offer), they also pay your shipping charge.


----------



## Lizzys

I sold a item on ebay for less than $20.  The third day the buyer emailed me to say they must have hit the buy button by accident as they do not remember buying my item.  I am thinking of giving a second chance offer to the second bidder. (the only other bidder).  My questions are:

1) Do I have to declare a non-paying bidder with ebay before I offer the second chance offer?

2) If the second chance offer is accepted do I only pay the one ebay auction fee?  I don't want to pay ebay fees twice for selling it once.

I don't sell much on ebay but I cannot understand for the life of me how a person who has over 300 excellent feedback cannot remember bidding and winning a item.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Quick question regarding PayPal:  I know that, if you split a payment between two credit cards, you lose PayPal's buyer protection.  However, if you use the PayPal balance, and then put the rest on a credit card, do you still lose PayPal protection?


----------



## whateve

Lizzys said:


> I sold a item on ebay for less than $20.  The third day the buyer emailed me to say they must have hit the buy button by accident as they do not remember buying my item.  I am thinking of giving a second chance offer to the second bidder. (the only other bidder).  My questions are:
> 
> 1) Do I have to declare a non-paying bidder with ebay before I offer the second chance offer?
> 
> 2) If the second chance offer is accepted do I only pay the one ebay auction fee?  I don't want to pay ebay fees twice for selling it once.
> 
> I don't sell much on ebay but I cannot understand for the life of me how a person who has over 300 excellent feedback cannot remember bidding and winning a item.


You have to cancel the first transaction. If you are fine with not filing a NPB for the first bidder, you can just cancel the sale, with the reason being that both you and the buyer agreed. Once the buyer agrees to the cancel request, you'll get your fees back.  Otherwise, ebay will assume you had two items and sold both of them.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Huh? I don't understand what you're asking.
> 
> On Bonz, if there's a b.o. option and the buyer makes an offer, all offers include shipping. Additional shipping charges can't be added.
> 
> Say you have an item priced at $50 with $10 shipping. If the buyer offers $30, that would include shipping. If you're comfortable with the $30 price but can't afford to include shipping at that price, you can counter with $40 (or any price between $30 and $60, with $60 being your full price plus shipping.
> 
> But if the buyer pays full price (without making an offer), they also pay your shipping charge.


I think I understand it. It is just different from ebay, which in my opinion makes more sense. On ebay when a person makes an offer, the shipping charge remains the same. It is only the item price that is negotiable. So potentially on Bonz, I could have an item listed at $50 with $10 shipping. If someone offers me $50, that gives them a $10 discount. So I could set my instant offer price conceivably higher than my list price: my list price is $50 + $10 shipping, my instant offer price could be $52, so higher than my list price but the net is cheaper.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lindsay2367 said:


> Quick question regarding PayPal:  I know that, if you split a payment between two credit cards, you lose PayPal's buyer protection.  However, if you use the PayPal balance, and then put the rest on a credit card, do you still lose PayPal protection?


You have protection. 

I believe you also have protection splitting ONE payment/ONE PP transaction between two cards if both cards are linked to the account.

It's when you do two separate PP transactions that you lose protection.

Someone can correct me if that's incorrect.


whateve said:


> I think I understand it. It is just different from ebay, which in my opinion makes more sense. On ebay when a person makes an offer, the shipping charge remains the same. It is only the item price that is negotiable. So potentially on Bonz, I could have an item listed at $50 with $10 shipping. If someone offers me $50, that gives them a $10 discount. So I could set my instant offer price conceivably higher than my list price: my list price is $50 + $10 shipping, my instant offer price could be $52, so higher than my list price but the net is cheaper.


Where are you getting the "instant offer" terminology?

Your prices on Bonz are fixed price buy it now. But you can opt to also make your listings (some or all) negotiable, meaning someone can offer any price or they can choose to pay the full price.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You have protection.
> 
> I believe you also have protection splitting ONE payment/ONE PP transaction between two cards if both cards are linked to the account.
> 
> It's when you do two separate PP transactions that you lose protection.
> 
> Someone can correct me if that's incorrect.
> 
> Where are you getting the "instant offer" terminology?
> 
> Your prices on Bonz are fixed price buy it now. But you can opt to also make your listings (some or all) negotiable, meaning someone can offer any price or they can choose to pay the full price.


When I edit my listings, at the bottom where it says "set price", right below the "list price" box is a "instant offer price" box, which I can use if I want to accept best offers. The description says that if I put something in that box and a buyer offers at least that amount, it will be accepted automatically just like if the buyer had paid my buy it now price. So what I was saying is that the amount in that box could actually be higher than my set price, because it includes shipping.


----------



## mster425

I messed up.  I bid on a purse that the seller mislabeled as a larger bag, thinking it was the larger bag. I noticed within 20 minutes. Her dimensions are correct, but the title of the post has the name of a different bag.

I sent the seller a very nice message asking her to please cancel my bid, I'm so sorry but I was looking for the much larger version of the bag that she said she was selling (but isn't)....
am I an a**hole?  Do I have any other options? I haven't heard back yet but she is 3 hrs behind me...
ETA: there is still 6 days left in the auction, I didn't win or anything


----------



## love4mom

mster425 said:


> I messed up.  I bid on a purse that the seller mislabeled as a larger bag, thinking it was the larger bag. I noticed within 20 minutes. Her dimensions are correct, but the title of the post has the name of a different bag.
> 
> I sent the seller a very nice message asking her to please cancel my bid, I'm so sorry but I was looking for the much larger version of the bag that she said she was selling (but isn't)....
> am I an a**hole?  Do I have any other options? I haven't heard back yet but she is 3 hrs behind me...
> ETA: there is still 6 days left in the auction, I didn't win or anything



You need to retract your bid. There is plenty of time left til the end of the auction, so you have the ability to retract your own bid.


----------



## mster425

love4mom said:


> You need to retract your bid. There is plenty of time left til the end of the auction, so you have the ability to retract your own bid.



It doesn't technically fit under ebay's guidelines for retracting bid- she didn't change the description, it's just wrong.  Will ebay still let me retract?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> When I edit my listings, at the bottom where it says "set price", right below the "list price" box is a "instant offer price" box, which I can use if I want to accept best offers. The description says that if I put something in that box and a buyer offers at least that amount, it will be accepted automatically just like if the buyer had paid my buy it now price. So what I was saying is that the amount in that box could actually be higher than my set price, because it includes shipping.


I'm not seeing that. This is what I see from one of my listings when I edit it. I've never seen the instant offer box.


----------



## BeenBurned

mster425 said:


> I messed up.  I bid on a purse that the seller mislabeled as a larger bag, thinking it was the larger bag. I noticed within 20 minutes. Her dimensions are correct, but the title of the post has the name of a different bag.
> 
> I sent the seller a very nice message asking her to please cancel my bid, I'm so sorry but I was looking for the much larger version of the bag that she said she was selling (but isn't)....
> am I an a**hole?  Do I have any other options? I haven't heard back yet but she is 3 hrs behind me...
> ETA: there is still 6 days left in the auction, I didn't win or anything





love4mom said:


> You need to retract your bid. There is plenty of time left til the end of the auction, so you have the ability to retract your own bid.





mster425 said:


> It doesn't technically fit under ebay's guidelines for retracting bid- she didn't change the description, it's just wrong.  Will ebay still let me retract?


Although it's not one of the reasons given, you can still retract. Your reason for retraction is legitimate so you should just choose the one that's closest to why you're doing it.


----------



## mster425

BeenBurned said:


> Although it's not one of the reasons given, you can still retract. Your reason for retraction is legitimate so you should just choose the one that's closest to why you're doing it.


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not seeing that. This is what I see from one of my listings when I edit it. I've never seen the instant offer box.


Wow, that's weird. I wonder if they are testing it or it is only shown to new sellers? This is what I see.


----------



## melbo

whateve said:


> Wow, that's weird. I wonder if they are testing it or it is only shown to new sellers? This is what I see.



I don't see that in mine and I'm a new seller. Weird.


----------



## whateve

melbo said:


> I don't see that in mine and I'm a new seller. Weird.


Do you have the "allow items to be purchased immediately" box checked yes? I think that is why I see it.


----------



## melbo

whateve said:


> Do you have the "allow items to be purchased immediately" box checked yes? I think that is why I see it.



I did. I removed that just in case someone bought on eBay. Still looked the same. I could go back though and confirm


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Do you have the "allow items to be purchased immediately" box checked yes? I think that is why I see it.


I don't check that because in case I listed something that was already sold or if I have it listed elsewhere, I don't want to risk having to tell an unhappy buyer that I don't have the item.

Not allowing immediate purchase also works similarly to how b.o. works on ebay. It allows you to look at a buyer's history (assuming they aren't a newbie) and feedback.


----------



## whateve

I think this looks like shill bidding
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....Name=PageBidderProfileViewBids_Buyer_ViewLink

The seller just "sold" this bag  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Purse-10327-/251849227609  to the shill bidder, then relisted it immediately.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...3c88989&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=251849227609

She did the same thing with this Fossil wristlet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fossil-Cand...701?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3624585

Does ebay do anything about this anymore?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think this looks like shill bidding
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....Name=PageBidderProfileViewBids_Buyer_ViewLink
> 
> The seller just "sold" this bag  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Purse-10327-/251849227609  to the shill bidder, then relisted it immediately.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...3c88989&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=251849227609
> 
> She did the same thing with this Fossil wristlet
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fossil-Cand...701?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3624585
> 
> Does ebay do anything about this anymore?


Yes it's  definitely shill bidding.

And in fact, the shill has left feedbacks for the seller. 

Anonymized bidding ID: a***t





Same buyer, anonymized feedback ID: k***t  ( 0 )


ETA: There's another shill bidder: 
Anonymized bidding ID: t***_
Same buyer's anonymized feedback ID: d***i  ( 0 )


Ugh! Another
Bidder: *Member Id: *m***d


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Another option with which I've had success is to file a DCMA notice. I've used it successfully when I've found my images on multiple sites where my pictures have been found. It's a legal takedown request and they're required to act on it although sometimes it can take 48-72 hours.
> 
> It's not difficult and if you save a template, you'll have to use as needed. Just fill in the appropriate information.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sample notice: *
> 
> Date:* November 12, 2013
> *
> Copyright Agent
> (INSERT SITE NAME AND ADDRESS)
> 
> 
> Dear (INSERT SITE NAME):
> 
> I, the undersigned, state under penalty of perjury that:
> 
> - I am the owner, or an agent authorized to act on behalf of the owner of certain intellectual property rights ("IP Owner");
> - I have a good faith belief that the listings identified  in the addendum attached hereto offer items or contain  materials that are not authorized by the IP Owner, its agent, or the  law; and
> - Please act expeditiously to remove the listings identified in the addendum.
> 
> "I  hereby state that I have a good faith belief that the disputed use of  the copyrighted material or reference or link to such material is not  authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law (e.g., as a  fair use)." "I hereby state that the information in this Notice is  accurate and, under penalty of perjury, that I am the owner, or  authorized to act on behalf of the owner, of the copyright or of an  exclusive right under the copyright that is allegedly infringed."
> 
> I may be contacted at (* required):
> Name of IP Owner*:
> Name and title*:
> Company:
> Address*:
> City, State, and Zip**: *
> Email address* (to be given to sellers):
> Telephone*:
> Fax:
> 
> 
> Truthfully,
> 
> /S/: *YOUR NAME
> *
> 
> 
> *Infringing material:
> *
> 
> Seller ID:
> 
> 
> *Source of images *--
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> On their TOS page, they specifically mention the use of copyrighted materials. (ANd you needn't have a legal "copyright" to prove yourself as the owner. Your own work is automatically copyrighted.)
> 
> http://feedback.bonanza.com/tos
> 
> Go to section 6 part C:  *Copyright, Ownership, and Data Security
> 
> *
> 
> The Company respects the intellectual property of others.  It may, in appropriate circumstances and at its discretion, disable  and/or terminate the accounts of users who repeatedly infringe others  rights. If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that  constitutes copyright infringement, or your intellectual property rights  have been otherwise violated, please provide the following information  to the Companys copyright agent:
> 
> an electronic or physical signature of the person  authorized to act on behalf of the owner of the copyright or other  intellectual property interest;
> a description of the copyrighted work or other intellectual property that you claim has been infringed;
> a description of where the material that you claim is infringing is located on the site;
> your address, telephone number, and email address;
> a statement by you that you have a good faith belief  that the disputed use is not authorized by the copyright owner, its  agent, or the law;
> a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury,  that the above information in your notice is accurate and that you are  the copyright or intellectual property owner or are authorized to act on  the copyright or intellectual property owners behalf.
> The Companys agent for notice of claims of copyright or other intellectual property infringement can be reached as follows:
> *By mail:*
> Copyright Agent
> UserVoice Inc.
> 121 2nd St, Fl 4
> San Francisco, CA 94105
> *By email:* copyright [at] uservoice [dot] com



Success Finally!   I got the my pictures off Bonanza......they are still on ebay but I'm not giving up.  

I even emailed the seller and explained that I always take pics of my bags for sale in the same location and that I was uncomfortable with her using my pics for this reason.  I didn't want others to think this was my listing.  She did add a few of her own.


----------



## moxie799

whateve said:


> I think this looks like shill bidding
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....Name=PageBidderProfileViewBids_Buyer_ViewLink
> 
> The seller just "sold" this bag  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Purse-10327-/251849227609  to the shill bidder, then relisted it immediately.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...3c88989&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=251849227609
> 
> She did the same thing with this Fossil wristlet
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fossil-Cand...701?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3624585
> 
> Does ebay do anything about this anymore?


I'm wondering the same thing..... I see you can still report shill bidding on ebay, but whether or not ebay does anything about it is another matter. 

Also, would like to add an fyi for those who want to report shill bidding but don't know how.... open the auction, if it's already ended- click on 'View Original Listing' then scroll down to the 'Report Item' link (just above the item specifics box). 'Report Item' --> Category: 'Listing Practices' --> Reason for Report: 'Fraudulent Listing Activities' --> Detailed Reason: 'Seller is using other accounts to inflate item price'.


----------



## whateve

If you set up an item for local pickup, how do you prove that the buyer actually got it? If you set up an item for local pickup, can you then invoice a buyer for shipping costs if you decide to ship it instead? Would ebay charge FVF on the shipping charge on the invoice?

I was just thinking that you could hold an item for a particular buyer by changing the shipping to local pickup only.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> If you set up an item for local pickup, how do you prove that the buyer actually got it? If you set up an item for local pickup, can you then invoice a buyer for shipping costs if you decide to ship it instead? Would ebay charge FVF on the shipping charge on the invoice?
> 
> I was just thinking that you could hold an item for a particular buyer by changing the shipping to local pickup only.


For local pickup, no money should be exchanged through PP. Payment should be in cash only. 

Whether ebay would accept it or not, just for logistical reasons, I'd prepare a receipt for the buyer to sign, noting the item description, item number, price, amount paid, and fact that it was local pickup.

I don't know what would happen if the buyer claimed non-receipt since you don't have the tracking number. That's why I suggest the written documentation and also suggest that in the ebay messages, state that it's local pickup, cash only. 

As far as invoicing shipping should the buyer change her mind, I wouldn't do it. Buyer needs to be sure how they want to take possession of the item and stick with it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> For local pickup, no money should be exchanged through PP. Payment should be in cash only.
> 
> Whether ebay would accept it or not, just for logistical reasons, I'd prepare a receipt for the buyer to sign, noting the item description, item number, price, amount paid, and fact that it was local pickup.
> 
> I don't know what would happen if the buyer claimed non-receipt since you don't have the tracking number. That's why I suggest the written documentation and also suggest that in the ebay messages, state that it's local pickup, cash only.
> 
> As far as invoicing shipping should the buyer change her mind, I wouldn't do it. Buyer needs to be sure how they want to take possession of the item and stick with it.


thank you. I've noticed that sometimes a seller will have something listed as local pickup only. I'm pretty sure it is a mistake because all their other items have shipping costs associated with them.

I imagine that if they pay you in cash on delivery, they wouldn't be able to claim non-receipt because they wouldn't be able to prove that they had paid.


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> thank you. I've noticed that sometimes a seller will have something listed as local pickup only. I'm pretty sure it is a mistake because all their other items have shipping costs associated with them.
> 
> I imagine that if they pay you in cash on delivery, they wouldn't be able to claim non-receipt because they wouldn't be able to prove that they had paid.


I once had a buyer who bought a bag off of me who lived within 5 miles of me and she asked if she could pick it up so that she didn't have to pay the shipping costs.  I had her send an email via the eBay relay stating when and where we were going to meet and agreeing that she would sign the eBay invoice upon receipt.  

Everything worked out fine and I reimbursed her for the shipping charges via PayPal after the transaction took place.  I notified eBay also so that they wouldn't charge me the percentage of the shipping fees.  Make sure to have everything documented. 

I also asked her to email me to say everything had gone well, and she did.


----------



## Parisiangirl

I just found a seller on eBay that not only stole my pictures from one of my active listings, but he/she also completely copied my description!  The only thing they changed was that the toy was missing and they cut my watermark out of the corner of my pictures.  

I just reported it to eBay customer service but I'm not sure how long it will take for them to remove it.  Even though the rep said it did look just like mine, he also said they have a team that has to investigate the likeness of both listings before they can ask the other seller to remove theirs.  With all the counterfeits out there, who knows what the buyer will receive, and I put a lot of work into my listings.  I don't appreciate having mine stolen like that.

Should I email the other seller and ask them to remove it or should I let C.S. handle it?  

Thanks for your advice, as always.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> thank you. I've noticed that sometimes a seller will have something listed as local pickup only. I'm pretty sure it is a mistake because all their other items have shipping costs associated with them.
> 
> I imagine that if they pay you in cash on delivery, they wouldn't be able to claim non-receipt because they wouldn't be able to prove that they had paid.



I have had buyers pick up items and I always give them a receipt and have them sign a copy for me stating that they have picked up the item.


----------



## love4mom

Parisiangirl said:


> I once had a buyer who bought a bag off of me who lived within 5 miles of me and she asked if she could pick it up so that she didn't have to pay the shipping costs.  I had her send an email via the eBay relay stating when and where we were going to meet and agreeing that she would sign the eBay invoice upon receipt.
> 
> Everything worked out fine and I reimbursed her for the shipping charges via PayPal after the transaction took place.  I notified eBay also so that they wouldn't charge me the percentage of the shipping fees.  Make sure to have everything documented.
> 
> I also asked her to email me to say everything had gone well, and she did.



Your buyer turned out to be honest. 
If she was not and opened a paypal dispute for item not received, you would have lost the dispute regardless of any communication you have from her about the pick up and regardless of any receipts you may have. Never, ever accept anything else but cash for direct pick ups.


----------



## Parisiangirl

love4mom said:


> Your buyer turned out to be honest.
> If she was not and opened a paypal dispute for item not received, you would have lost the dispute regardless of any communication you have from her about the pick up and regardless of any receipts you may have. Never, ever accept anything else but cash for direct pick ups.


That is good to know for future reference.  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Parisiangirl said:


> I just found a seller on eBay that not only stole my pictures from one of my active listings, but he/she also completely copied my description!  The only thing they changed was that the toy was missing and they cut my watermark out of the corner of my pictures.
> 
> I just reported it to eBay customer service but I'm not sure how long it will take for them to remove it.  Even though the rep said it did look just like mine, he also said they have a team that has to investigate the likeness of both listings before they can ask the other seller to remove theirs.  With all the counterfeits out there, who knows what the buyer will receive, and I put a lot of work into my listings.  I don't appreciate having mine stolen like that.
> 
> Should I email the other seller and ask them to remove it or should I let C.S. handle it?
> 
> Thanks for your advice, as always.


You can't get them to take action with phone calls. You need to report the infringement.

http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s & policies > Item description and picture%2


----------



## noshoepolish

BeenBurned said:


> You can't get them to take action with phone calls. You need to report the infringement.
> 
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s & policies > Item description and picture%2




They have been slow to remove stuff.  I have one up now that I have reported 3 times.  I just don't feel like calling.


----------



## Parisiangirl

BeenBurned said:


> You can't get them to take action with phone calls. You need to report the infringement.
> 
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...s & policies > Item description and picture%2


Thanks for the information.  

I'm now putting a huge watermark splattered across my pictures vs. the small one in the corner that Picasa puts in.  She had just cropped those out.


----------



## noshoepolish

I called last night and they finally removed the listing that had my stolen photos.


----------



## Ganymede

I am new to selling items and have been using this forum as a great resource (thanks guys!) including setting buyer restrictions on my items.

Today I received a message after posting an item last night:

"Hi there I would like to bid but it says I cant because I had 2 unpaid items. They were from 2 sellers that were trying to charge me wayyyy too much on freight and I asked to cancel. Ugggg...anyhow can you please change this auction so I can bid? I am in NZ and quite happy with basic airmail. Ta"

FYI I am in Australia. If she knew the quote of shipping on those two items why would she have bid? 
Not sure if I should change my requirements... Wondering if she is only interested because of my low starting price.
What would you do?


----------



## whateve

Ganymede said:


> I am new to selling items and have been using this forum as a great resource (thanks guys!) including setting buyer restrictions on my items.
> 
> Today I received a message after posting an item last night:
> 
> "Hi there I would like to bid but it says I cant because I had 2 unpaid items. They were from 2 sellers that were trying to charge me wayyyy too much on freight and I asked to cancel. Ugggg...anyhow can you please change this auction so I can bid? I am in NZ and quite happy with basic airmail. Ta"
> 
> FYI I am in Australia. If she knew the quote of shipping on those two items why would she have bid?
> Not sure if I should change my requirements... Wondering if she is only interested because of my low starting price.
> What would you do?


It's possible that the unpaid items were from sellers outside of the country. Sometimes there isn't a quote for international shipping. Most buyers will ask before they bid, but others will just try to negotiate it with the seller after the sale. She's says she asked for a cancellation; if the sellers had done this she wouldn't have a NPB. She committed to buy without knowing the shipping cost (which is her fault for not asking), then backed out, which would irritate most sellers.

The buyer restrictions are there for a reason. A large percentage of auctions end up unpaid, so if you can block people who have a history of not paying, that is helpful. If you want to unblock her, you can add her to your exemption list. That way, everyone else still has to meet the requirements. I don't think a buyer that has no intention of paying would contact you about wanting to bid but you never know.


----------



## Ganymede

whateve said:


> It's possible that the unpaid items were from sellers outside of the country. Sometimes there isn't a quote for international shipping. Most buyers will ask before they bid, but others will just try to negotiate it with the seller after the sale. She's says she asked for a cancellation; if the sellers had done this she wouldn't have a NPB. She committed to buy without knowing the shipping cost (which is her fault for not asking), then backed out, which would irritate most sellers.
> 
> The buyer restrictions are there for a reason. A large percentage of auctions end up unpaid, so if you can block people who have a history of not paying, that is helpful. If you want to unblock her, you can add her to your exemption list. That way, everyone else still has to meet the requirements. I don't think a buyer that has no intention of paying would contact you about wanting to bid but you never know.



Thanks so much for your reply!
I didn't know there was an exemption list - I have added the buyer. 
Very helpful, thankyou.


----------



## Ganymede

Oh my gosh, I added the buyer to my exemption list and she placed a bid.

However I had a look at her feedback left for others and she has left so many negs!!

toolhaus: http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=whitey4747&Dirn=Left+by

I really hope she doesn't win now...



I have an awful feeling about this...


----------



## Toby93

After seeing that feedback I would definitely cancel her bid and block her!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ganymede said:


> I am new to selling items and have been using this forum as a great resource (thanks guys!) including setting buyer restrictions on my items.
> 
> Today I received a message after posting an item last night:
> 
> "Hi there I would like to bid but it says I cant because I had 2 unpaid items. They were from 2 sellers that were trying to charge me wayyyy too much on freight and I asked to cancel. Ugggg...anyhow can you please change this auction so I can bid? I am in NZ and quite happy with basic airmail. Ta"
> 
> FYI I am in Australia. If she knew the quote of shipping on those two items why would she have bid?
> Not sure if I should change my requirements... Wondering if she is only interested because of my low starting price.
> What would you do?





Ganymede said:


> Oh my gosh, I added the buyer to my exemption list and she placed a bid.
> 
> However I had a look at her feedback left for others and she has left so many negs!!
> 
> toolhaus: http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=whitey4747&Dirn=Left+by
> 
> I really hope she doesn't win now...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an awful feeling about this...


When I first started selling, building a BBL and setting buyer restrictions, one of the best pieces of advice I got was to never remove a person from your BBL (since you put them there for a reason at the time) and never exempt a person who was blocked by your buyer restrictions.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ganymede said:


> I am new to selling items and have been using this forum as a great resource (thanks guys!) including setting buyer restrictions on my items.
> 
> Today I received a message after posting an item last night:
> 
> "Hi there I would like to bid but it says I cant because I had 2 unpaid items. They were from 2 sellers that were trying to charge me wayyyy too much on freight and I asked to cancel. Ugggg...anyhow can you please change this auction so I can bid? I am in NZ and quite happy with basic airmail. Ta"
> 
> *FYI I am in Australia. If she knew the quote of shipping on those two items why would she have bid? *
> Not sure if I should change my requirements... Wondering if she is only interested because of my low starting price.
> What would you do?





whateve said:


> *It's possible that the unpaid items were from sellers outside of the country.*





Ganymede said:


> Oh my gosh, I added the buyer to my exemption list and she placed a bid.
> 
> However I had a look at her feedback left for others and she has left so many negs!!
> 
> toolhaus: http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=whitey4747&Dirn=Left+by
> 
> I really hope she doesn't win now...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an awful feeling about this...


I really wish you hadn't exempted her. 

I looked at the feedback she left and the sellers are also in Australia. 

She left this feedback for this Australian seller: 
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180

She left the bottom feedback for this Australian seller:
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180

And another Australian seller: 
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180

FOUR negs left for this Australian seller: 
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365

This was for a US seller:
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180

None of these feedbacks are for non-payment. I wonder if she was blocked because she's on your BBL and not for unpaid items.


----------



## megt10

Toby93 said:


> After seeing that feedback *I would definitely cancel her bid and block her!*



+1
While I no longer do auctions. I always check buyers feedback and if and what they left for others before I take a best offer.


----------



## emkim

Bleh. 

I'm accepting a return on an item but I have to pay the return shipping. Either eBay or I can provide one. eBay's return label would cost $13 and be deducted from my account. I am totally fine with that because it cost me $23 to ship it to the buyer. Will I be charged more than the $13 eBay said it cost?

Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> I really wish you hadn't exempted her.
> 
> I looked at the feedback she left and the sellers are also in Australia.
> 
> She left this feedback for this Australian seller:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180
> 
> She left the bottom feedback for this Australian seller:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180
> 
> And another Australian seller:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180
> 
> FOUR negs left for this Australian seller:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365
> 
> This was for a US seller:
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180
> 
> None of these feedbacks are for non-payment. I wonder if she was blocked because she's on your BBL and not for unpaid items.


Eek! That's scary. 

BB is right. Never take anyone off your block list.


----------



## canyongirl

Where is the safest place to sell jewelry?  Ebay or is there something better/safer?


----------



## Lily

Ganymede said:


> Oh my gosh, I added the buyer to my exemption list and she placed a bid.
> 
> However I had a look at her feedback left for others and she has left so many negs!!
> 
> toolhaus: http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=whitey4747&Dirn=Left+by
> 
> I really hope she doesn't win now...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an awful feeling about this...



Oh my gosh! That feedback is absolutely atrocious! I don't understand why some buyers can't take shipping (+ handling) charges into account when they're bidding! I've had sellers charge US $80 to ship a pair of shoes from the US to AUS, and even though the shipping label was actually < US $40, I gave them five stars for shipping time and cost because I'm just so thankful that they're willing to post to Australia at all!


----------



## mkr

I have a question, maybe you can help me as I'm still learning.  But is it okay to contact a seller who carries a lot of a brand you want, and tell him the exact bag you are looking for and maybe they can find it for you?  I'm not sure if it's appropriate or not.  I'm looking for a bag that is very hard to find and they carry a fair amount of the brand.


----------



## BeenBurned

mkr said:


> I have a question, maybe you can help me as I'm still learning.  But is it okay to contact a seller who carries a lot of a brand you want, and tell him the exact bag you are looking for and maybe they can find it for you?  I'm not sure if it's appropriate or not.  I'm looking for a bag that is very hard to find and they carry a fair amount of the brand.


I don't see a problem.


----------



## Milksteak

New member here. I wanted to post this in the authenticity section, but since I'm a new member it won't let me.

I just sold my wife's Céline Phantom Tote on eBay a couple weeks ago. The bag was purchased from Nordstrom's Céline department here in Washington.

The buyer just sent me a message wanting a refund. The buyer took the purse to the Céline over there and they couldn't find a serial number inside of the pocket. The buyer now believes it is fake,  since the person working there said all Céline have serial tags.  Can you guys reassure them that this is real? Link to eBay auction: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291391975324&alt=web

My wife removed the original uii tag so others can't get her credit card info or return it for more.

I can also posts more higher resolution pictures if needed thanks.


----------



## melbo

Milksteak said:


> New member here. I wanted to post this in the authenticity section, but since I'm a new member it won't let me.
> 
> I just sold my wife's Céline Phantom Tote on eBay a couple weeks ago. The bag was purchased from Nordstrom's Céline department here in Washington.
> 
> The buyer just sent me a message wanting a refund. The buyer took the purse to the Céline over there and they couldn't find a serial number inside of the pocket. The buyer now believes it is fake,  since the person working there said all Céline have serial tags.  Can you guys reassure them that this is real? Link to eBay auction: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291391975324&alt=web
> 
> My wife removed the original uii tag so others can't get her credit card info or return it for more.
> 
> I can also posts more higher resolution pictures if needed thanks.



Anything bought from Nordstrom is authentic! These sales reps aren't authenticators and they often give out the wrong info. I would take the bag back! Make sure you have extra pictures in case seller switched bags! These buyers often want to keep the bag for free and are willing to claim that it's fake to get their way!
 I am no authenticator, but even if someone here says that it is real, it's still opinion. You could go to an authentication site and drop $30-50 having them authenticate the bag and fax results to eBay/customer. It's really up to you. Good luck and I wish you the best!


----------



## megt10

mkr said:


> I have a question, maybe you can help me as I'm still learning.  But is it okay to contact a seller who carries a lot of a brand you want, and tell him the exact bag you are looking for and maybe they can find it for you?  I'm not sure if it's appropriate or not.  I'm looking for a bag that is very hard to find and they carry a fair amount of the brand.


I have done this with some stores with good results. It never hurts to ask. I get some people ask me if I have a certain item that they are looking for even though I am not a store. A few times I have had the item and was willing to let it go.


melbo said:


> Anything bought from Nordstrom is authentic! These sales reps aren't authenticators and they often give out the wrong info. I would take the bag back! Make sure you have extra pictures in case seller switched bags! These buyers often want to keep the bag for free and are willing to claim that it's fake to get their way!
> I am no authenticator, but even if someone here says that it is real, it's still opinion. You could go to an authentication site and drop $30-50 having them authenticate the bag and fax results to eBay/customer. It's really up to you. Good luck and I wish you the best!



+1


----------



## BeenBurned

Milksteak said:


> New member here. I wanted to post this in the authenticity section, but since I'm a new member it won't let me.
> 
> I just sold my wife's Céline Phantom Tote on eBay a couple weeks ago. The bag was purchased from Nordstrom's Céline department here in Washington.
> 
> The buyer just sent me a message wanting a refund. The buyer took the purse to the Céline over there and they couldn't find a serial number inside of the pocket. The buyer now believes it is fake,  since the person working there said all Céline have serial tags.  Can you guys reassure them that this is real? Link to eBay auction: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291391975324&alt=web
> 
> My wife removed the original uii tag so others can't get her credit card info or return it for more.
> 
> I can also posts more higher resolution pictures if needed thanks.


Whether the Celine subforum will comment on completed listings or sellers is unsure but you can refer your buyer here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...-celine-please-read-rules-and-use-884802.html


----------



## Milksteak

melbo said:


> Anything bought from Nordstrom is authentic! These sales reps aren't authenticators and they often give out the wrong info. I would take the bag back! Make sure you have extra pictures in case seller switched bags! These buyers often want to keep the bag for free and are willing to claim that it's fake to get their way!
> I am no authenticator, but even if someone here says that it is real, it's still opinion. You could go to an authentication site and drop $30-50 having them authenticate the bag and fax results to eBay/customer. It's really up to you. Good luck and I wish you the best!





BeenBurned said:


> Whether the Celine subforum will comment on completed listings or sellers is unsure but you can refer your buyer here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...-celine-please-read-rules-and-use-884802.html



Thanks for the responses! I found the receipt to the bag as well and sent the buyer a picture of it today. They still believe that the receipt and tag are not tied to the bag and asked to send it back. 

I just sent a message that said I'll take a return at their shipping expense (even though I stated no returns in the auction). And will refund their money as soon as I can verify that it is the same bag and condition sent out with.


----------



## melbo

Milksteak said:


> Thanks for the responses! I found the receipt to the bag as well and sent the buyer a picture of it today. They still believe that the receipt and tag are not tied to the bag and asked to send it back.
> 
> I just sent a message that said I'll take a return at their shipping expense (even though I stated no returns in the auction). And will refund their money as soon as I can verify that it is the same bag and condition sent out with.



Good for you! Some sellers have had people tell eBay the bag is fake and eBay refunds the customer and tells them to destroy the bag. I would rather lose money paying for shipping or authentication than lose the bag!


----------



## Milksteak

melbo said:


> Good for you! Some sellers have had people tell eBay the bag is fake and eBay refunds the customer and tells them to destroy the bag. I would rather lose money paying for shipping or authentication than lose the bag!



Oh man, definitely don't want the bag destroyed. I will keep you guys updated how it goes.


----------



## mkr

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see a problem.





megt10 said:


> I have done this with some stores with good results. It never hurts to ask. I get some people ask me if I have a certain item that they are looking for even though I am not a store. A few times I have had the item and was willing to let it go.
> 
> 
> +1



Thank you both!


----------



## Toby93

Milksteak said:


> Oh man, definitely don't want the bag destroyed. I will keep you guys updated how it goes.



I was told to destroy a bag last year after it was deemed a fake by an authentication website.  It cost me $50 to get the authentication letter.  I don't think that ebay or paypal just take the sellers word that the bag is not authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Toby93 said:


> I was told to destroy a bag last year after it was deemed a fake by an authentication website.  It cost me $50 to get the authentication letter.  I don't think that ebay or paypal just take the sellers word that the bag is not authentic.


They've also told scammers to destroy a bag that was deemed fake when in fact, the bag was authentic. (This has happened many times.) The scammer, knowing that the bag is authentic, says it was destroyed when in fact now she has bag and money.


----------



## Toby93

BeenBurned said:


> They've also told scammers to destroy a bag that was deemed fake when in fact, the bag was authentic. (This has happened many times.) The scammer, knowing that the bag is authentic, says it was destroyed when in fact now she has bag and money.



That's scary!  Another reason to not sell anything expensive on eBay.....


----------



## Milksteak

I guess I'm responsible for the return shipping label fees through eBay. The buyer just messaged me and told me. Great, more fees!


----------



## melbo

Milksteak said:


> I guess I'm responsible for the return shipping label fees through eBay. The buyer just messaged me and told me. Great, more fees!



Well at least you're getting your bag back! I now say I accept returns, but they must pay return shipping and Restocking fee.


----------



## Milksteak

melbo said:


> Well at least you're getting your bag back! I now say I accept returns, but they must pay return shipping and Restocking fee.



Very true! How do you have them pay the shipping/restocking fee through eBay? It seems like eBay only provides the buyer with a paid return label at the seller's expense as the only option.


----------



## whateve

Milksteak said:


> I guess I'm responsible for the return shipping label fees through eBay. The buyer just messaged me and told me. Great, more fees!





Milksteak said:


> Very true! How do you have them pay the shipping/restocking fee through eBay? It seems like eBay only provides the buyer with a paid return label at the seller's expense as the only option.


That's wrong! The buyer selected that the bag wasn't as described or counterfeit, which is why you are having the pay the return shipping. When you get it back, you'll have to refund completely, including your original shipping charge.

Ebay is now set up to believe the buyer is always right and sellers are getting punished for stupid buyers. If the buyer had picked "changed mind" or some other reason that didn't imply you were at fault, she would have had to pay shipping both ways. The prepaid shipping label would have been charged to her, not you.

You could call ebay and show them the messages where you stated the buyer had to pay the shipping and see if they will do anything.


----------



## Milksteak

whateve said:


> That's wrong! The buyer selected that the bag wasn't as described or counterfeit, which is why you are having the pay the return shipping. When you get it back, you'll have to refund completely, including your original shipping charge.
> 
> Ebay is now set up to believe the buyer is always right and sellers are getting punished for stupid buyers. If the buyer had picked "changed mind" or some other reason that didn't imply you were at fault, she would have had to pay shipping both ways. The prepaid shipping label would have been charged to her, not you.
> 
> You could call ebay and show them the messages where you stated the buyer had to pay the shipping and see if they will do anything.



I just accepted the return request. It seems that eBay's return label that will be invoiced to me isn't nearly enough to send the purse out. I sent it out via UPS and it was around $24. Ebay is going to make a label for $7 and charge me? Luckily, they have an option to send your own label where the buyer can provide and ship it after accepting the return.


----------



## Milksteak

Update: buyer was going to mail out the purse back to me this morning. Apparently, the UPS lady was a purse fanatic and bought the purse from them on the spot. Buyer made $60 cash over the price they paid, guess the bag was real after all 

At least I don't have to go through the trouble of refunding them and re-listing the auction.


----------



## mster425

Milksteak said:


> Update: buyer was going to mail out the purse back to me this morning. Apparently, the UPS lady was a purse fanatic and bought the purse from them on the spot. Buyer made $60 cash over the price they paid, guess the bag was real after all
> 
> At least I don't have to go through the trouble of refunding them and re-listing the auction.


Um that's an awesome update!!  I've been on the othe end of that w/ Tradesy, had a bag described as "like new" arrive covered in mud and with the piping destroyed.  I filed a return, was PISSED, then cleaned the dirt off bc it was my holy grail bag of the moment and I wanted to see if it was salvageable.  A friend came over, saw the newly cleaned bag, and offered $25 more than I paid.  Win-win.


----------



## bondeandeebowl

A question for all of you. Would you buy from a seller who is not a reseller and hasn't sold any before? I'm looking to sell an Hermes Kelly on eBay but haven't sold previously and wonder if that will scare buyers away.


----------



## poopsie

bondeandeebowl said:


> A question for all of you. Would you buy from a seller who is not a reseller and hasn't sold any before? I'm looking to sell an Hermes Kelly on eBay but haven't sold previously and wonder if that will scare buyers away.




That isn't the point. IMO you should not list anything on Ebay that you can't afford to lose. As a new seller of a very high priced item you would be at a greater risk of attracting scammers. Ebay seller protection is a joke. My advice would be to either consign it or sell it on Shop-Hers.


----------



## uadjit

bondeandeebowl said:


> A question for all of you. Would you buy from a seller who is not a reseller and hasn't sold any before? I'm looking to sell an Hermes Kelly on eBay but haven't sold previously and wonder if that will scare buyers away.



Agree with the above. eBay and PayPal don't protect you. An inexperienced seller with a Hermes bag for sale on eBay is a huge target for scammers


----------



## bondeandeebowl

poopsie said:


> That isn't the point. IMO you should not list anything on Ebay that you can't afford to lose. As a new seller of a very high priced item you would be at a greater risk of attracting scammers. Ebay seller protection is a joke. My advice would be to either consign it or sell it on Shop-Hers.



I'm a fairly experienced seller on eBay, just not with Hermes bags (I know there are many sellers who only sell this sort of thing). Do you think this would still be an issue? Or do they tend to target those with few or no sales? Sorry for all of the questions. I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## jellyv

bondeandeebowl\ said:
			
		

> I'm a fairly experienced seller on eBay, just not with Hermes bags (I know there are many sellers who only sell this sort of thing).



You would be an unattractive seller for most cautious Hermes buyers, that is, experienced Hermes buyers. Someone not known to sell luxury items is a poor risk to buy from on a first offering of a $$$ item--despite buyer protections.


----------



## poopsie

bondeandeebowl said:


> A question for all of you. *Would you buy from a seller who is not a reseller and hasn't sold any before?* I'm looking to sell an Hermes Kelly on eBay but *haven't sold previously* and wonder if that will scare buyers away.





bondeandeebowl said:


> I'm a fairly experienced seller on eBay, just not with Hermes bags (I know there are many sellers who only sell this sort of thing). Do you think this would still be an issue? Or do they tend to target those with few or no sales? Sorry for all of the questions. I really appreciate the advice!




Sorry. Your OP was worded such that it read like you hadn't sold anything previously.
My advice still stands. Don't list anything on Ebay (or Bonanza, Tradesy, etc) that you can't afford to lose. Consign it or sell it on Shop-Hers. Either way I would consider including a professional authentication opinion.


----------



## devik

bondeandeebowl said:


> A question for all of you. Would you buy from a seller who is not a reseller and hasn't sold any before? I'm looking to sell an Hermes Kelly on eBay but haven't sold previously and wonder if that will scare buyers away.



I agree with the other responses in terms of the risk of selling Hermes on ebay. 

However on your actual question, and as a buyer, for me it would really depend on what your selling history actually is. It would need to be pretty extensive, and recent, with some other high-ticket items including hopefully purses (or, high-ticket items that weren't purses - like I dunno maybe really nice jewelry or something - plus also lower-end purses) for me to be comfortable. In other words: If I could tell that you're just an individual who uses eBay to liquidate your own stuff and I like the pattern of the brands that I see that have passed through your hands before, then I might be OK with it (especially knowing how buyer-friendly eBay's policies are).

That doesn't mean eBay is the best place for you to sell it, per the other comments.


----------



## Ganymede

Hello ladies!

I sold a dress and dropped it off in a post box inside a prepaid Australia post satchel.
However when I went to check the tracking to see how its going - it says nothing and i triple checked it was the right number. 'No events currently found' - I posted it on the 19th of march and they empty the post boxes every day? 
Normally it updates with 'in transit' or 'received by australia post'... very worried.
I used a post box I don't normally use, it was on a busy city road...

I used regular prepaid satchel, never had a problem before now. No extra cover or SOD.
Will I be out of item, shipping and fees if it is lost?
Also, can the buyer leave negative feedback  ?

Sorry if this is a really dumb question, I am new to selling.


----------



## mn_shopaholic

I'm sorry if this topic has been covered before, but with the recent changes to eBay seller guidelines, I want to make sure I'm going off current policy.

I recently sold something on eBay and 2 minutes after the buyer's offer was accepted, they messaged me asking to cancel saying they thought they were selling not buying.  This person is not exactly new to eBay, so I'm not sure how much I believe the story, but I would like to know:

1) If I cancel the transaction, will my feedback or seller rating take a hit?
2) Will the final value fees, etc be refunded if I cancel the transaction?
3) If I don't cancel, I have the unpaid item assistant set to automatically file a case for non-payment after a set number of days - if they decide to pay at that time and complete the transaction, can they still leave feedback? (I'm assuming it would not be positive at that point)

I've saved their messages asking me to cancel, so I can validate to eBay *they* wanted the transaction canceled and any cancelation is not because I'm not following through on my end.

I'm just looking for the quickest, most painless way out of this possible and any advice/opinions are much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Ganymede said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I sold a dress and dropped it off in a post box inside a prepaid Australia post satchel.
> However when I went to check the tracking to see how its going - it says nothing and i triple checked it was the right number. 'No events currently found' - I posted it on the 19th of march and they empty the post boxes every day?
> Normally it updates with 'in transit' or 'received by australia post'... very worried.
> I used a post box I don't normally use, it was on a busy city road...
> 
> I used regular prepaid satchel, never had a problem before now. No extra cover or SOD.
> Will I be out of item, shipping and fees if it is lost?
> Also, can the buyer leave negative feedback  ?
> 
> Sorry if this is a really dumb question, I am new to selling.


Yes, you will be out everything if it is lost. The buyer can leave negative feedback. 

Don't worry yet. I don't have any experience with Australia post, but when I ship in the US, they don't scan my items for several days. I handed a package to my mail carrier yesterday and it is still not showing up in tracking. It is all dependent on who is handling the mail and how strict the postal service is about making sure things get scanned at every stage. You could call your post office and ask them what the procedure is and if they can find your package.

I wouldn't contact  the buyer.  If the buyer has concerns, she'll contact you.


----------



## whateve

mn_shopaholic said:


> I'm sorry if this topic has been covered before, but with the recent changes to eBay seller guidelines, I want to make sure I'm going off current policy.
> 
> I recently sold something on eBay and 2 minutes after the buyer's offer was accepted, they messaged me asking to cancel saying they thought they were selling not buying.  This person is not exactly new to eBay, so I'm not sure how much I believe the story, but I would like to know:
> 
> 1) If I cancel the transaction, will my feedback or seller rating take a hit?
> 2) Will the final value fees, etc be refunded if I cancel the transaction?
> 3) If I don't cancel, I have the unpaid item assistant set to automatically file a case for non-payment after a set number of days - if they decide to pay at that time and complete the transaction, can they still leave feedback? (I'm assuming it would not be positive at that point)
> 
> I've saved their messages asking me to cancel, so I can validate to eBay *they* wanted the transaction canceled and any cancelation is not because I'm not following through on my end.
> 
> I'm just looking for the quickest, most painless way out of this possible and any advice/opinions are much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


You won't take a hit if you cancel the transaction. Your FVF will be refunded. Use the reason that says the buyer asked you to cancel. The new policy allows the buyer to cancel in the first hour as long as you haven't shipped. If you use unpaid item assistant and they pay, yes they can leave feedback and I'm sure they'll be mad. Just do the cancellation and everything will be fine. You still lose any listing fees you paid.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hey guys, I'm considering purchasing an item from Australia through eBay. I've never purchased anything internationally so I'm unaware of all the additional costs I might have to pay. Anyone from the U.S. purchased from Australia before? How much additional cost did you have to pay? Also, is the process any different than when you purchase in the U.S.? TIA!


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> Hey guys, I'm considering purchasing an item from Australia through eBay. I've never purchased anything internationally so I'm unaware of all the additional costs I might have to pay. Anyone from the U.S. purchased from Australia before? How much additional cost did you have to pay? Also, is the process any different than when you purchase in the U.S.? TIA!


I've never bought from Australia, but you'll have to pay the quoted shipping costs. Depending on the cost of the item, you might have to pay duty in order to get your package released from customs. I've heard horror stories about DHL, I think, (someone correct me if I'm wrong) basically holding your package hostage until you pay fees to them that are much higher than normal customs fees.

The process for the buyer isn't any different. It is for the seller.


----------



## Ganymede

whateve said:


> Yes, you will be out everything if it is lost. The buyer can leave negative feedback.
> 
> Don't worry yet. I don't have any experience with Australia post, but when I ship in the US, they don't scan my items for several days. I handed a package to my mail carrier yesterday and it is still not showing up in tracking. It is all dependent on who is handling the mail and how strict the postal service is about making sure things get scanned at every stage. You could call your post office and ask them what the procedure is and if they can find your package.
> 
> I wouldn't contact  the buyer.  If the buyer has concerns, she'll contact you.



Thanks so much for your reply.
I got up first thing this morning and Lo and behold, tracking is updated - to processed through the facility!
I suppose I worried for nothing, although to be honest this has never happened before. 
Thanks for the advice and reassurance : )


----------



## k5ml3k

whateve said:


> I've never bought from Australia, but you'll have to pay the quoted shipping costs. Depending on the cost of the item, you might have to pay duty in order to get your package released from customs. I've heard horror stories about DHL, I think, (someone correct me if I'm wrong) basically holding your package hostage until you pay fees to them that are much higher than normal customs fees.
> 
> The process for the buyer isn't any different. It is for the seller.




Thank you! So the process is the same but additional charges may be applicable...hmmm, trying to decide if it's worth it. I've just heard ppl having to have hundreds of dollars on top of what they paid. I just don't know if it's everyone and/or there's a specific amount. If anyone has first hand experience with this, I would greatly appreciate to hear from them as well [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! So the process is the same but additional charges may be applicable...hmmm, trying to decide if it's worth it. I've just heard ppl having to have hundreds of dollars on top of what they paid. I just don't know if it's everyone and/or there's a specific amount. If anyone has first hand experience with this, I would greatly appreciate to hear from them as well [emoji4]


You can look up the customs charges. Ask the seller what shipping service they are using to make sure it isn't one that will charge you more than the actual customs fee.


----------



## whateve

Ganymede said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> I got up first thing this morning and Lo and behold, tracking is updated - to processed through the facility!
> I suppose I worried for nothing, although to be honest this has never happened before.
> Thanks for the advice and reassurance : )


You're welcome! The package I handed to my mail carrier on Saturday is still not showing up on tracking. This is pretty normal occurrence for me though.


----------



## k5ml3k

whateve said:


> You can look up the customs charges. Ask the seller what shipping service they are using to make sure it isn't one that will charge you more than the actual customs fee.




Thank you! I didn't know that different shipping services charge differently.


----------



## NANI1972

Ask your seller to ship using Australia's postal system if you decide to buy, it will transfer to the usps which doesn't charge a brokerage fee so your chances of having to pay customs/duties are pretty much nil.


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - Just wondering if any buyers/sellers here are aware of the duties  and or taxes or fees that are imposed on Canadian buyers for handbag  purchases? Newbie buyer needs to know, thank you!!
PS - Not using UPS or Fedex, just USPS.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## whateve

I've heard that a buyer can't win a SNAD for a smoke smell. Does anyone know if you can win one for a mildew smell?


----------



## thecollector629

whateve said:


> I've heard that a buyer can't win a SNAD for a smoke smell. Does anyone know if you can win one for a mildew smell?


hi whateve!
From what I was told by ebay, when you buy pre-owned it is not guaranteed to be odor-free of any type of odors, perfume, cigarettes, etc. UNLESS the seller states that it is odor-free in her description.
THe thing is that most (decent) buyers would probably take it back if you just ask, though the shipping issue is something you guys would have to work out.


----------



## k5ml3k

NANI1972 said:


> Ask your seller to ship using Australia's postal system if you decide to buy, it will transfer to the usps which doesn't charge a brokerage fee so your chances of having to pay customs/duties are pretty much nil.




They actually are mailing it through Australia's postal system. Does that mean I won't need to pay for any customs or additional fees at all?


----------



## NANI1972

There's no guarantee but the chances are pretty much 99% you won't pay any fees. I never have when usps has delivered my package from another country.


----------



## mkr

While looking through some bag listings, I noticed some sellers posting the opening bid at like $1.00 and no reserve.  And these were Gucci bags.  If I were to bid the minimum $1.00 on the bag and no one else bids, do I really win the auction for ONE DOLLAR?!?


----------



## BeenBurned

> *NANI1972*
> Ask your seller to ship using Australia's postal system if you  decide to buy, it will transfer to the usps which doesn't charge a  brokerage fee so your chances of having to pay customs/duties are pretty much nil.





k5ml3k said:


> They actually are mailing it through Australia's postal system. Does that mean I won't need to pay for any customs or additional fees at all?


You wouldn't pay any brokerage (3rd party) fees. But if US customs chose to do so, they can charge a customs fee. 




mkr said:


> While looking through some bag listings, I noticed some sellers posting the opening bid at like $1.00 and no reserve.  And these were Gucci bags.  If I were to bid the minimum $1.00 on the bag and no one else bids, do I really win the auction for ONE DOLLAR?!?


The would be the seller obligation but most likely, the bidding would raise the price.


----------



## jsparkle

littlerock said:


> Do you have a quick question that you would like to get answered but do not want to start a whole thread? Here is the new thread to post in! I am hoping that by having a thread such as this it will eliminate the OT posts in some of the other non-related threads.
> 
> Please post your questions here and I'm sure our knowledgeable members will do their best to get you an answer. If a question turns into several pages of discussion/ debate or a whole drawn out situation, I will separate the relevant posts and turn in into it's own thread.
> 
> Let's see how this goes!
> 
> Please note that any 'authenticate this' type posts will be deleted. There is a whole section of appropriate thread for authenticity questions here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> 
> and here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


How does Ebay issued return labels with BOTH UPS/USPS barcodes work?
If you drop off the package in USPS, does it eventually get in the hands of UPS or does USPS deliver it to the address?

Thank you for any information on this!


----------



## whateve

jsparkle said:


> How does Ebay issued return labels with BOTH UPS/USPS barcodes work?
> If you drop off the package in USPS, does it eventually get in the hands of UPS or does USPS deliver it to the address?
> 
> Thank you for any information on this!


If you drop the package off at USPS it gets shipped by USPS. If you drop it off at UPS, it gets shipped by UPS. The tracking number for the shipping service not used gets ignored.


----------



## whateve

thecollector629 said:


> hi whateve!
> From what I was told by ebay, when you buy pre-owned it is not guaranteed to be odor-free of any type of odors, perfume, cigarettes, etc. UNLESS the seller states that it is odor-free in her description.
> THe thing is that most (decent) buyers would probably take it back if you just ask, though the shipping issue is something you guys would have to work out.


Thanks! I've never returned a item for smoke smell even when it was so bad I had to put the unopened package out on the porch for a week before I could get close enough to open it! But this mold smell is making me sick. I had to put the bag in a plastic bag so I won't smell it. 

This is another of those sellers who cheats the post office - a 3 pound purse sent with a 1 pound label, yet she charged me $13.95 shipping. Am I a prude because this bothers me? I could never bring myself to do that.


----------



## thecollector629

whateve said:


> Thanks! I've never returned a item for smoke smell even when it was so bad I had to put the unopened package out on the porch for a week before I could get close enough to open it! But this mold smell is making me sick. I had to put the bag in a plastic bag so I won't smell it.
> 
> This is another of those sellers who cheats the post office - a 3 pound purse sent with a 1 pound label, yet she charged me $13.95 shipping. Am I a prude because this bothers me? I could never bring myself to do that.


To be honest, I had one buyer contact me about a "mildew" smell on a DKNY bag (vinyl/microfiber) that she said she could not even get close to. I never smelled anything - and I don't smoke and never did so I think my sense of smell is pretty good. And on the other hand I purchased a brand new with tags Coach bags that had the oddest odor, I would not even know how to describe it.  It's just one of those things that is really hard to judge sometimes so unless it is really obvious, like reeks of smoke, I don't make an issue usually like you. Will she take it back though?
LOL about the post office thing! Did you ever get a big group of bags that they ship as "Media Mail"??
That kills me!
I too am honest with my shipping, but what bothers me even more is when people use Priority Flat Rate boxes to ship something within the same area, or for a one lb package! Or worse yet, LARGE Flat rate boxes! Usually I have paid them less than the actual cost and they are getting ripped off, so I usually let them know they had other options. I know I should mind my own business but it's a pet peeve of mine. I've purchased a bag for $20.00 or less including shipping just to have the seller pay $18 for shipping when they could have paid about $6-7. PRUDE? LOL~


----------



## whateve

thecollector629 said:


> To be honest, I had one buyer contact me about a "mildew" smell on a DKNY bag (vinyl/microfiber) that she said she could not even get close to. I never smelled anything - and I don't smoke and never did so I think my sense of smell is pretty good. And on the other hand I purchased a brand new with tags Coach bags that had the oddest odor, I would not even know how to describe it.  It's just one of those things that is really hard to judge sometimes so unless it is really obvious, like reeks of smoke, I don't make an issue usually like you. Will she take it back though?
> LOL about the post office thing! Did you ever get a big group of bags that they ship as "Media Mail"??
> That kills me!
> I too am honest with my shipping, but what bothers me even more is when people use Priority Flat Rate boxes to ship something within the same area, or for a one lb package! Or worse yet, LARGE Flat rate boxes! Usually I have paid them less than the actual cost and they are getting ripped off, so I usually let them know they had other options. I know I should mind my own business but it's a pet peeve of mine. I've purchased a bag for $20.00 or less including shipping just to have the seller pay $18 for shipping when they could have paid about $6-7. PRUDE? LOL~


I haven't heard back from the seller yet. I'm worried she won't be reasonable. 

Yes, I hate it when they use a flat rate box when it is cheaper to send in a regular box, or when they use a regular box that would have been cheaper to send flat rate. Since I live on one of the coasts, the postage can potentially be higher to send to me, but once the calculated rate goes above a certain amount, the seller should switch to flat rate. 

I bought a coin purse from a new seller who had shipping set at $2.32 in her listing. Then she sent me an invoice that included $6.55 shipping. She had gone to the post office and that is what they told her it would cost. They never tell anyone they can ship first class. Ebay told her it was okay to invoice me for the higher shipping cost!

I never use large flat rate boxes but I might if I ever sell a heavy lot of items. I've never had a purse weigh so much that it wasn't cheaper to send at calculated rate rather than in a large flat rate box. Now the post office even provides non-flat rate boxes for free so there is no reason not to get both and use whichever fits the purpose.

I also have trouble getting myself to ship a purse in an envelope. Maybe because my purses are in good condition and I don't want anything to happen to them. I shipped a couple of fabric purses in envelopes but it still made me nervous!


----------



## k5ml3k

NANI1972 said:


> There's no guarantee but the chances are pretty much 99% you won't pay any fees. I never have when usps has delivered my package from another country.







BeenBurned said:


> You wouldn't pay any brokerage (3rd party) fees. But if US customs chose to do so, they can charge a customs fee.
> 
> 
> 
> The would be the seller obligation but most likely, the bidding would raise the price.





Thank you guys!! Still debating but good to know this info [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

I made an offer on an item. In the terms section, I asked the seller to ship it flat rate and charge me the cost of a medium flat rate box, which is about $5 less than price in the listing. The seller accepted my offer but the shipping price hasn't changed. I sent the seller a message asking for an invoice. Are the terms binding, or do I have to pay the shipping price originally in the listing?


----------



## kateincali

Is anyone else suddenly unable to list anything on ebay using Chrome? I cannot upload or remove photos using either the classic or enhanced photo uploader - nothing happens when I click on them. The description box is HTML only even when I try to edit, which is workable but irritating. I'm having the same issues whether I create a new listing, list similar, or relist.

No problems using Firefox, but I would prefer to use Chrome. Is it just me? Is there something I accidentally clicked and disabled somewhere? No success uninstalling and reinstalling.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> I made an offer on an item. In the terms section, I asked the seller to ship it flat rate and charge me the cost of a medium flat rate box, which is about $5 less than price in the listing. The seller accepted my offer but the shipping price hasn't changed. I sent the seller a message asking for an invoice. Are the terms binding, or do I have to pay the shipping price originally in the listing?




I don't think you can make that stipulation in the offer.  It is just like stipulating free shipping.  Some people don't have access to the boxes unless they order them.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> I don't think you can make that stipulation in the offer.  It is just like stipulating free shipping.  Some people don't have access to the boxes unless they order them.


Thanks. It's just that when you make an offer, there is a box to specify additional terms. I would think that shipping requests would be the most common additional terms. I didn't know if the seller had to accept the additional terms in order to accept the offer.

It worked out in my case. The seller sent me a revised invoice.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks. It's just that when you make an offer, there is a box to specify additional terms. I would think that shipping requests would be the most common additional terms. I didn't know if the seller had to accept the additional terms in order to accept the offer.
> 
> It worked out in my case. The seller sent me a revised invoice.


You're correct. Buyers can negotiate additional terms in the offer and the seller has the option of accepting or countering.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> It worked out in my case. The seller sent me a revised invoice.




Glad it worked out.


----------



## mn_shopaholic

I sold an item a few weeks ago and shipped USPS with tracking that was marked out for delivery on 03/19 with no updates since that date and the buyer states they have not received the item. Ive called the PO on the receiving end to see if they know what happened  they told me they would look into it and call back, but I havent heard from them in over a week. Ive also called the general 800-number for USPS and filled out a claim online to try and find this package.

The buyer has also tried going to their local PO, but they are now saying this needs to be resolved ASAP because the item was purchased as a gift. All communications between myself and the buyer have been through the eBay system so my attempts to help locate the item, USPS claim number, etc should all be on record.

Im at the point where I dont know what else could/should be done and any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

mn_shopaholic said:


> I sold an item a few weeks ago and shipped USPS with tracking that was marked out for delivery on 03/19 with no updates since that date and the buyer states they have not received the item. Ive called the PO on the receiving end to see if they know what happened  they told me they would look into it and call back, but I havent heard from them in over a week. Ive also called the general 800-number for USPS and filled out a claim online to try and find this package.
> 
> The buyer has also tried going to their local PO, but they are now saying this needs to be resolved ASAP because the item was purchased as a gift. All communications between myself and the buyer have been through the eBay system so my attempts to help locate the item, USPS claim number, etc should all be on record.
> 
> Im at the point where I dont know what else could/should be done and any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


I'm not accusing your buyer of being dishonest but there are buyers who watch tracking and when items aren't scanned, they claim non-receipt. 

Whether the item was delivered but not scanned or if it was lost, without tracking showing as delivered, you will lose a case. 

If you used priority mail, it comes with $50 insurance so you can file a claim but that's all you'll get from them unless you paid for additional coverage. 

Calling the 1-800 postal number is (IMO) a waste of time. Instead, go to the USPS site and find post offices by location (zip code) and pull up the direct phone number. 

When you get them, you can give the tracking number and they're able to look up who the carrier was who last scanned it. They can speak to the carrier and hopefully learn whether s/he remembers delivering it and forgetting to scan it. 

Otherwise, you'll end up having to refund your buyer. I know this isn't what you were hoping to hear so hopefully, a call to the office in the delivering zip code can offer more information on the whereabouts of the package.


----------



## whateve

mn_shopaholic said:


> I sold an item a few weeks ago and shipped USPS with tracking that was marked out for delivery on 03/19 with no updates since that date and the buyer states they have not received the item. Ive called the PO on the receiving end to see if they know what happened  they told me they would look into it and call back, but I havent heard from them in over a week. Ive also called the general 800-number for USPS and filled out a claim online to try and find this package.
> 
> The buyer has also tried going to their local PO, but they are now saying this needs to be resolved ASAP because the item was purchased as a gift. All communications between myself and the buyer have been through the eBay system so my attempts to help locate the item, USPS claim number, etc should all be on record.
> 
> Im at the point where I dont know what else could/should be done and any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


Did you ship it signature required? Because I've had signature required packages just stay in the "out for delivery" limbo when the postman forgot to get the signature.


----------



## MissMarion

mn_shopaholic said:


> I sold an item a few weeks ago and shipped USPS with tracking that was marked out for delivery on 03/19 with no updates since that date and the buyer states they have not received the item. Ive called the PO on the receiving end to see if they know what happened  they told me they would look into it and call back, but I havent heard from them in over a week. Ive also called the general 800-number for USPS and filled out a claim online to try and find this package.
> 
> The buyer has also tried going to their local PO, but they are now saying this needs to be resolved ASAP because the item was purchased as a gift. All communications between myself and the buyer have been through the eBay system so my attempts to help locate the item, USPS claim number, etc should all be on record.
> 
> Im at the point where I dont know what else could/should be done and any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!




The same thing happened to me on a sale I made through Threadflip. Out for delivery status never updated. I didn't want to contact the buyer directly because of what BB mentioned, they could just say they never got it since there is no proof. I initiated a case with USPS but they did nothing. Meanwhile Threadflip contacted the buyer who confirmed receiving the shoes, so they released my funds. That was two months ago and I have still never had a reply from USPS!


----------



## gail13

Hello-

I haven't bought anything on Ebay in ages-but I saw a Chanel necklace today I am interested in.  The seller doesn't elaborate much- only uses 'Chanel' in the item description and says it is in 'mint' condition.  If it turns out to be a fake, or not in mint condtion, will I automatically be able to get my money back?

I have sent an question, asking if they guarantee authenticity, and what does mint condition mean etc.  What else am I not thinking about?  Should I ask for the item picture with their name in it?  Thank you-


----------



## whateve

gail13 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I haven't bought anything on Ebay in ages-but I saw a Chanel necklace today I am interested in.  The seller doesn't elaborate much- only uses 'Chanel' in the item description and says it is in 'mint' condition.  If it turns out to be a fake, or not in mint condtion, will I automatically be able to get my money back?
> 
> I have sent an question, asking if they guarantee authenticity, and what does mint condition mean etc.  What else am I not thinking about?  Should I ask for the item picture with their name in it?  Thank you-


You don't need to do any of that. By listing an item on ebay, the authenticity is automatically guaranteed. You can attempt to get an authentication before purchase. Personally, I wouldn't buy an item that didn't have enough pictures to prove authenticity.

If you buy the item and it turns out to be fake or not in mint condition as described, you can return it for a refund, as long as it is eligible for ebay buyer protection.


----------



## Ganymede

Hi Ladies

I have a blocked buyer trying to make a bid... However looking at the feedback left for others I am hesitant to reply at all:

She left a seller a neutral because "shoes were uncomfortable"
FYI my listing is for shoes.... :s high heeled ones at that!

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mandy_booo&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers

The listing ends in a few hours... my gut says ignore the message..


----------



## poopsie

Ganymede said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have a blocked buyer trying to make a bid... However looking at the feedback left for others I am hesitant to reply at all:
> 
> She left a seller a neutral because "shoes were uncomfortable"
> FYI my listing is for shoes.... :s high heeled ones at that!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mandy_booo&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers
> 
> The listing ends in a few hours... my gut says ignore the message..




Oh hail to the no! I would definitely leave her blockity block blocked. It looks like she communicates through feedback.


----------



## k5ml3k

.I really want to purchase something from Tradesy but I just cannot take the plunge...anyone have any good experiences buying from Tradesy??


----------



## devik

Is there any point in reporting a closed eBay listing that's obviously fake?


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Is there any point in reporting a closed eBay listing that's obviously fake?


I report ended/closed/unsold and sold listings too. They get removed frequently.


----------



## mkr

Ganymede said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have a blocked buyer trying to make a bid... However looking at the feedback left for others I am hesitant to reply at all:
> 
> She left a seller a neutral because "shoes were uncomfortable"
> FYI my listing is for shoes.... :s high heeled ones at that!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mandy_booo&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers
> 
> The listing ends in a few hours... my gut says ignore the message..


I am a buyer and not a seller and I would say BLOCKBLOCKBLOCK!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ganymede said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have a blocked buyer trying to make a bid... However looking at the feedback left for others I am hesitant to reply at all:
> 
> She left a seller a neutral because "shoes were uncomfortable"
> FYI my listing is for shoes.... :s high heeled ones at that!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mandy_booo&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers
> 
> The listing ends in a few hours... my gut says ignore the message..


Don't reply!

Out of a total of 14 feedbacks she's left, 6 have been negs or neutrals!


----------



## Ganymede

poopsie said:


> Oh hail to the no! I would definitely leave her blockity block blocked. It looks like she communicates through feedback.





mkr said:


> I am a buyer and not a seller and I would say BLOCKBLOCKBLOCK!





BeenBurned said:


> Don't reply!
> 
> Out of a total of 14 feedbacks she's left, 6 have been negs or neutrals!



Thankyou for your thoughts ladies  She will remain blocked from bidding on my auction after all. I thought I was overreacting but once again I think there's a very big reason these buyers end up on a blocked list in the first place!

Happy easter everyone


----------



## BeenBurned

Ganymede said:


> Thankyou for your thoughts ladies  She will remain blocked from bidding on my auction after all. I thought I was overreacting but once again I think there's a very big reason these buyers end up on a blocked list in the first place!
> 
> Happy easter everyone


Absolutely don't unblock. 

When I first started selling, there were two pieces of advice I was given that have proven to be invaluable. 
1. Never unblock a blocked bidder
2. Photograph your items as though there is no description and describe as though there are no photos.


----------



## onmymind24seven

hi ladies, what kind of feedback would you leave a seller that change their mind about selling an item? i did a BIN and pay immediately the seller refund my money saying she change her mind. I'm a bit disappointed but should I just let it go? or leave a neutral?


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> I report ended/closed/unsold and sold listings too. They get removed frequently.



Thanks BeenBurned.

Another one for you or others:

How does this seller show feedback of 1 but no feedback history when you click on it?

listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271829357041
seller:  taytothej14


----------



## Bratty1919

Good morning,
I have not needed to file a SNAD dispute in a while...tried to communicate with the seller but no dice. For the life of me I can't remember if PayPal or eBay is better for SNAD?
Thanks & Happy Easter!


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Thanks BeenBurned.
> 
> Another one for you or others:
> 
> How does this seller show feedback of 1 but no feedback history when you click on it?
> 
> listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271829357041
> seller:  taytothej14


The positive feedback received was offset by the neg she received so the score is 0. 
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=taytothej14&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Good morning,
> I have not needed to file a SNAD dispute in a while...tried to communicate with the seller but no dice. For the life of me I can't remember if PayPal or eBay is better for SNAD?
> Thanks & Happy Easter!


Ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

onmymind24seven said:


> hi ladies, what kind of feedback would you leave a seller that change their mind about selling an item? i did a BIN and pay immediately the seller refund my money saying she change her mind. I'm a bit disappointed but should I just let it go? or leave a neutral?


I don't blame you for being disappointed. Was there a reason she stated with the refund? That would make a difference on the feedback. Also, is there any other indication that the seller has done this before?


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> The positive feedback received was offset by the neg she received so the score is 0.
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=taytothej14&ftab=AllFeedback



Oh my bad. When I posted the question it was showing a "1" as the feedback score and the seller feedback history was blank. I thought I checked each tab and all were completely blank, but apparently I missed the one point in the buyer's feedback section. Thanks for answering even though my question seemed stupid!!!


----------



## gail13

If there is a BIN price on an item, can I try to negotiate a less BIN price with a seller?  Will Ebay allow them to alter the price during an auction?  I don't want to go outside of Ebay and risk having other issues.  If that's not a good idea, I just would like to know.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Thanks BeenBurned.
> 
> Another one for you or others:
> 
> How does this seller show feedback of 1 but no feedback history when you click on it?
> 
> listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271829357041
> seller:  taytothej14


Seller has one positive feedback as a buyer from more than a year ago and one negative as a seller recently. One positive and one negative equal zero. You need to click on "see all feedback."


----------



## whateve

gail13 said:


> If there is a BIN price on an item, can I try to negotiate a less BIN price with a seller?  Will Ebay allow them to alter the price during an auction?  I don't want to go outside of Ebay and risk having other issues.  If that's not a good idea, I just would like to know.


For a BIN listing, you can ask the seller if she will consider offers. If you agree on a price, she can send you an offer that applies to the current listing. Only you get the offer and the item remains for sale at the listed price until you accept it. 

For an auction that already has bids, the seller might be allowed to lower the BIN price but possibly not. Ebay requires that the BIN price be a certain percentage higher than the bid. If there are enough bids, the BIN price goes away. I don't know if she can alter her listing at all if there are bids.


----------



## onmymind24seven

BeenBurned said:


> I don't blame you for being disappointed. Was there a reason she stated with the refund? That would make a difference on the feedback. Also, is there any other indication that the seller has done this before?



she did send me a message after refund, stating she change her mind bc she wanted to keep the bag longer and asked me not to leave her negative feedback. i don't know how to check if she have done this before but she does have 100% positive.


----------



## mere girl

Hi - I bought a bag with a value of £420 via ebay and have requested a return as it is not as described. (seller accepts returns)

I have just received a returns label from Ebay that returns the item via Royal Mail 48hr Tracked delivery.
I guess as the item number, description, value etc is known to ebay, then I will be covered if the package gets lost? But it doesn't require a signature...would I be better covered if I sent the package back with full insurance and signature even it it means paying for it myself? Or does Ebay have all this covered..I am just not too sure what 'tracked' entails as I always send my items via Special Delivery ie tracked _and_ signed.
thank you...


----------



## BeenBurned

mere girl said:


> Hi - I bought a bag with a value of £420 via ebay and have requested a return as it is not as described. (seller accepts returns)
> 
> I have just received a returns label from Ebay that returns the item via Royal Mail 48hr Tracked delivery.
> I guess as the item number, description, value etc is known to ebay, then I will be covered if the package gets lost? But it doesn't require a signature...would I be better covered if I sent the package back with full insurance and signature even it it means paying for it myself? Or does Ebay have all this covered..I am just not too sure what 'tracked' entails as I always send my items via Special Delivery ie tracked _and_ signed.
> thank you...


If a return doesn't meet the s.c. threshhold, I wouldn't use s.c. It can be a PITA and inconvenient for someone to have to be there to sign. And insurance (generally) won't help if tracking shows delivery. 

I guess whether you want to pay for insurance in the case of lost or rifled items is your choice. I know that although we read a lot of complaints about non-delivery, the vast majority of package do reach their destination. (People don't post when things go smoothly!)


----------



## mere girl

BeenBurned said:


> If a return doesn't meet the s.c. threshhold, I wouldn't use s.c. It can be a PITA and inconvenient for someone to have to be there to sign. And insurance (generally) won't help if tracking shows delivery.
> 
> I guess whether you want to pay for insurance in the case of lost or rifled items is your choice. I know that although we read a lot of complaints about non-delivery, the vast majority of package do reach their destination. (People don't post when things go smoothly!)



thank you for your reply. As Ebay have issued this label and they are aware of the value of the bag etc then I will use it. I actually haven't lost a parcel yet!


----------



## chinableu

Hello everyone! 

Does anyone know what happened to the seller summary for sales per 24 hour/7 day period? It's not listed in my summary any longer.


----------



## whateve

chinableu said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to the seller summary for sales per 24 hour/7 day period? It's not listed in my summary any longer.


Mine is still there. You can set it up to 60 days. Did you have sales during this period? My buying summary page is separate from my selling page.


----------



## chinableu

whateve said:


> Mine is still there. You can set it up to 60 days. Did you have sales during this period? My buying summary page is separate from my selling page.



My summary shows Seller reminders, Active, Sold and Unsold. I don't see the graphs any longer for 24 hour, 7 day, 30 day totals any longer.


----------



## chinableu

I should add that I've always gone to my summary page through the link on the top right of the page under My Ebay -----> Summary


----------



## chinableu

How embarrassing, I found it but it's been moved to the left side of the screen under Selling Manager ----> Summary. LOLOL!

Thanks for the help. I've been a bit out of sorts lately and any minor changes to my everyday life seem major to me. I'm very much in need of a vacation. :cry:


----------



## whateve

I just made a sale to a zero feedback buyer who has been on ebay for 2 years! What are the chances someone would be on ebay that long without any feedback?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just made a sale to a zero feedback buyer who has been on ebay for 2 years! What are the chances someone would be on ebay that long without any feedback?


I don't think it's all that unusual.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think it's all that unusual.


Well, she hasn't paid yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Well, she hasn't paid yet.


That's not unusual either. 

Was it BIN with IPR? When was the sale? 

The reason I considered it not unusual for an older member to have 0-feedback, there are many  members who use posting IDs on which they don't buy or sell. 

I had one that I used only for posting but eventually started buying on it (after a few years) because I wanted to be able to make more posts on the boards. (Until you have 10 feedbacks, you can only make 10 posts per day.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That's not unusual either.
> 
> Was it BIN with IPR? When was the sale?
> 
> The reason I considered it not unusual for an older member to have 0-feedback, there are many  members who use posting IDs on which they don't buy or sell.
> 
> I had one that I used only for posting but eventually started buying on it (after a few years) because I wanted to be able to make more posts on the boards. (Until you have 10 feedbacks, you can only make 10 posts per day.)


It was BO so immediate payment wasn't required. She paid so it's all good. I sometimes think it might be nice to have a separate account to ask questions with. Sometimes when they post questions on a listing, the asker's ebay ID is shown.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It was BO so immediate payment wasn't required. She paid so it's all good. I sometimes think it might be nice to have a separate account to ask questions with. Sometimes when they post questions on a listing, the asker's ebay ID is shown.


When we read here too much, we tend think everyone is suspicious.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> When we read here too much, we tend think everyone is suspicious.


That's so true!

Here's an odd one. I've been trying to do my buying on a separate account. If I already have bid on an item with one account and got outbid, is it okay for me to bid again with my other account? I'm not trying to subvert rules like making more than 3 best offers.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That's so true!
> 
> Here's an odd one. I've been trying to do my buying on a separate account. If I already have bid on an item with one account and got outbid, is it okay for me to bid again with my other account? I'm not trying to subvert rules like making more than 3 best offers.


That's allowed as long as it's not intended to be bid shielding. But why use another account? Why not just wait and try to snipe it toward the end of the auction.

Bid shielding is when a bidder uses 2 accounts to drive up the price of the item, thus causing other interested bidders to back away because the price goes too high. Then one of the IDs retracts their bids making her other ID the high bidder and wins the item for less than if the bidding process proceeded as it should have.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That's allowed as long as it's not intended to be bid shielding. But why use another account? Why not just wait and try to snipe it toward the end of the auction.
> 
> Bid shielding is when a bidder uses 2 accounts to drive up the price of the item, thus causing other interested bidders to back away because the price goes too high. Then one of the IDs retracts their bids making her other ID the high bidder and wins the item for less than if the bidding process proceeded as it should have.


I want to snipe it but do it with my other account so all my buying is done on that account. I have $22 ebay bucks on my selling account that I want to use up but this is going to go higher than that and I have another item I am currently winning to use up those ebay bucks. I'm trying to get used to buying everything with the other account, making it my buying account. I don't want to earn much ebay bucks on my selling account because that will force me into another cycle of buying with that account!


----------



## BeenBurned

LOL! That makes sense.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! That makes sense.


I won the auction on my buying ID but I don't know if the seller will send it. She is trying to extort a higher shipping cost. I'm so sad. I really want it but I don't like being taken advantage of.


----------



## mere girl

A buyer requested that I cancel an ebay sale which is fine...
I have cancelled it and the buyer has been refunded...but my final value fee (£70) will be credited and not refunded? This is somewhat annoying - I've never cancelled a sale before, is this normal?

''''You cancelled an order from ****** and we already notified them. You already refunded the buyer for this order, so you're all set. Thanks for canceling this order for the buyer.

You'll get a final value fee credit in your account that you can apply toward listing more items to sell on eBay.''''


----------



## wulie

mere girl said:


> A buyer requested that I cancel an ebay sale which is fine...
> I have cancelled it and the buyer has been refunded...but my final value fee (£70) will be credited and not refunded? This is somewhat annoying - I've never cancelled a sale before, is this normal?
> 
> ''''You cancelled an order from ****** and we already notified them. You already refunded the buyer for this order, so you're all set. Thanks for canceling this order for the buyer.
> 
> You'll get a final value fee credit in your account that you can apply toward listing more items to sell on eBay.''''


Have you checked the balance on your account, mere girl? As long as ebay hasn't invoiced you between making the sale and the cancellation/credit then I think they should cancel each other out on your next bill?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I won the auction on my buying ID but I don't know if the seller will send it. She is trying to extort a higher shipping cost. I'm so sad. I really want it but I don't like being taken advantage of.



She can't do that. She probably thinks because it's a new ID that you aren't aware of the rules and that she's violating them. Have you paid yet based on the amount of shipping charge in the listing? 



mere girl said:


> A buyer requested that I cancel an ebay sale which is fine...
> I have cancelled it and the buyer has been refunded...but my final value fee (£70) will be credited and not refunded? This is somewhat annoying - I've never cancelled a sale before, is this normal?
> 
> ''''You cancelled an order from ****** and we already notified them. You already refunded the buyer for this order, so you're all set. Thanks for canceling this order for the buyer.
> 
> You'll get a final value fee credit in your account that you can apply toward listing more items to sell on eBay.''''


You haven't actually paid it yet but in crediting, they are essentially refunding.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> She can't do that. She probably thinks because it's a new ID that you aren't aware of the rules and that she's violating them. Have you paid yet based on the amount of shipping charge in the listing?


 I paid immediately so I paid the amount of shipping charge in the listing. I sent her a copy of the USPS page, showing her it would cost her less than the shipping amount I paid since we are both in the same state, as long as she ships it by weight. She wants to charge me for a flat rate box, the USPS charge not the ebay rate. 

I didn't want to be confrontational so I didn't actually say she was in violation of ebay policy, but I said I really want the bag and hope she can figure out a way to ship it for the amount I paid. This happened to me once before and a ebay rep told the seller (who was new) that it was fine to invoice me for a higher shipping cost, so I don't really trust ebay to set her straight if it comes to that. She's been on ebay for 15 years but doesn't have a lot of feedback so may not be aware of the rules.

She responded that she sees the USPS page but doesn't see that shipping option for her. I think she doesn't know how to change the shipping options on her purchase postage page; I don't know if she is using ebay shipping. She says she is going to go to the post office on Monday to get it figured out.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I paid immediately so I paid the amount of shipping charge in the listing. I sent her a copy of the USPS page, showing her it would cost her less than the shipping amount I paid since we are both in the same state, as long as she ships it by weight. She wants to charge me for a flat rate box, the USPS charge not the ebay rate.
> 
> I didn't want to be confrontational so I didn't actually say she was in violation of ebay policy, but I said I really want the bag and hope she can figure out a way to ship it for the amount I paid. This happened to me once before and a ebay rep told the seller (who was new) that it was fine to invoice me for a higher shipping cost, so I don't really trust ebay to set her straight if it comes to that. She's been on ebay for 15 years but doesn't have a lot of feedback so may not be aware of the rules.
> 
> She responded that she sees the USPS page but doesn't see that shipping option for her. I think she doesn't know how to change the shipping options on her purchase postage page; I don't know if she is using ebay shipping. She says she is going to go to the post office on Monday to get it figured out.



I just bought an item from a seller and had a similar issue. Sometimes it can be hard for newer sellers to figure out and change shipping options from within eBay's system. 

Hopefully, she will get the best rate possible at the post office and refund you the difference.


----------



## Catbird9

Can anyone here tell me what this black "X" means inside the bag? I've seen it occasionally. Why is this done? Who does it? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Can anyone here tell me what this black "X" means inside the bag? I've seen it occasionally. Why is this done? Who does it? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


I think it is usually done to prevent returns to the retail store. It is the same thing as a "final sale" stamp.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I paid immediately so I paid the amount of  shipping charge in the listing. I sent her a copy of the USPS page,  showing her it would cost her less than the shipping amount I paid since  we are both in the same state, as long as she ships it by weight. She  wants to charge me for a flat rate box, the USPS charge not the ebay  rate.
> 
> I didn't want to be confrontational so I didn't actually say she was in  violation of ebay policy, but I said I really want the bag and hope she  can figure out a way to ship it for the amount I paid. This happened to  me once before and a ebay rep told the seller (who was new) that it was  fine to invoice me for a higher shipping cost, so I don't really trust  ebay to set her straight if it comes to that. She's been on ebay for 15  years but doesn't have a lot of feedback so may not be aware of the  rules.
> 
> She responded that she sees the USPS page but doesn't see that shipping  option for her. I think she doesn't know how to change the shipping  options on her purchase postage page; I don't know if she is using ebay  shipping. She says she is going to go to the post office on Monday to  get it figured out.



It doesn't matter. She's not allowed to charge more for shipping than what she stated in the listing.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It doesn't matter. She's not allowed to charge more for shipping than what she stated in the listing.


That's what I figured. I paid the amount listed in the shipping section. However she had this written in the description "Shipping will be in a large ($17.90) priority flat fee box, unless otherwise agreed to use "own packaging" parcel post mail (might be a little cheaper - TBD at time of successful bid).  US Shipping only.  Please ask me any and all questions about this or other items prior to bidding."

I didn't ask any questions because I thought I was only obligated to pay the amount that was in the cost portion of the listing. I don't think she is allowed to denote shipping costs in the description that don't match the shipping charges. She was using the shipping calculator. If she wanted to charge $17.90 shipping, I believe that should have been in the shipping charges. (I bet the bids wouldn't have gone as high if she had done that.)

If she uses a regular (not flat rate) box, she can ship it to me for less than the cost I paid. The amount I paid for shipping was $5.99. It only costs $5.49 to ship a 3 pound box priority from her location to mine. I own the same purse in a different color. Even with packaging material and box, it weighs less than 2 pounds. Even if she had made a mistake in calculating shipping costs, she isn't going to lose any money. That is what I'm focusing on.


----------



## devik

Catbird9 said:


> Can anyone here tell me what this black "X" means inside the bag? I've seen it occasionally. Why is this done? Who does it? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!





whateve said:


> I think it is usually done to prevent returns to the retail store. It is the same thing as a "final sale" stamp.



Yes to what whateve said - and be careful since I've heard of these ink marks bleeding through to the other side of the leather. 

On shoes, stores sometimes drill a small hole in the sole to do the same thing (prevent returns).


----------



## mster425

Is anyone else find that USPS is taking longer the past few weeks?  I am assuming because it's tax season, but my 2 day priority shipment of a rare bag, due to be delivered yesterday, has been stuck as "left Los Angeles" since Thursday night.  I have had a few purchases with no tracking info for several days suddenly turn up and be delivered a few days late, but had no problems until recently.  

Anyone else? I wouldn't normally stress but I waited 6 months for one to show up on ebay so...I'm stressed


----------



## Catbird9

devik said:


> Yes to what whateve said - and be careful since I've heard of these ink marks bleeding through to the other side of the leather.
> 
> On shoes, stores sometimes drill a small hole in the sole to do the same thing (prevent returns).



Thanks to both whateve and devik. Good to know!

It seems a shame to deface a purse that way, though. I'd never buy a bag from a store that did that. Why not just stamp "not returnable" on the receipt? 

And drilling a hole in a shoe? What an outrage! I'd never buy shoes from a store that did that, either.

Sorry, off-topic rant.


----------



## Catbird9

mster425 said:


> Is anyone else find that USPS is taking longer the past few weeks?  I am assuming because it's tax season, but my 2 day priority shipment of a rare bag, due to be delivered yesterday, has been stuck as "left Los Angeles" since Thursday night.  I have had a few purchases with no tracking info for several days suddenly turn up and be delivered a few days late, but had no problems until recently.
> 
> Anyone else? I wouldn't normally stress but I waited 6 months for one to show up on ebay so...I'm stressed



I've been there too! I often imagine the worst (package got destroyed by postal equipment, fell off truck, got run over, got left out in the rain, etc. etc.) but every time I've stressed, it's turned out OK, and the item gets delivered within the "delivery window." 

I've had some shipments delayed, but it's not consistent. Sometimes it's a priority shipment, sometimes a first class package, sometimes it's moving between California and Texas, sometimes between California and the East Coast. 

My friendly local postal clerk told me that sometimes the scanning data doesn't update until the item is actually delivered.


----------



## whateve

mster425 said:


> Is anyone else find that USPS is taking longer the past few weeks?  I am assuming because it's tax season, but my 2 day priority shipment of a rare bag, due to be delivered yesterday, has been stuck as "left Los Angeles" since Thursday night.  I have had a few purchases with no tracking info for several days suddenly turn up and be delivered a few days late, but had no problems until recently.
> 
> Anyone else? I wouldn't normally stress but I waited 6 months for one to show up on ebay so...I'm stressed


It's hit and miss. I've sent items across country that show up in 2 days and other items that are only going 400 miles that take a week. I've had first class packages get delivered faster than priority. It's always the packages where the buyer asks for me to ship quickly that tend to get delayed, or maybe it just seems that way!


Catbird9 said:


> Thanks to both whateve and devik. Good to know!
> 
> It seems a shame to deface a purse that way, though. I'd never buy a bag from a store that did that. Why not just stamp "not returnable" on the receipt?
> 
> And drilling a hole in a shoe? What an outrage! I'd never buy shoes from a store that did that, either.
> 
> Sorry, off-topic rant.


Many stores don't require receipts for returns so they have to mark the item. My father used to sell paperback books in his store. Instead of returning them to the manufacturer when they didn't sell, he just ripped off the front covers and sent those. I've seen purses for sale on ebay that have been cut through on purpose to prevent resale.


Catbird9 said:


> I've been there too! I often imagine the worst (package got destroyed by postal equipment, fell off truck, got run over, got left out in the rain, etc. etc.) but every time I've stressed, it's turned out OK, and the item gets delivered within the "delivery window."
> 
> I've had some shipments delayed, but it's not consistent. Sometimes it's a priority shipment, sometimes a first class package, sometimes it's moving between California and Texas, sometimes between California and the East Coast.
> 
> My friendly local postal clerk told me that sometimes the scanning data doesn't update until the item is actually delivered.


+1 My post office never scans and I've had several packages that don't get scanned until delivered. Sometimes they get scanned at the sorting facility 3 or 4 days after it was picked up and I imagine my postman keeping my items in the back of his truck for a few days!


----------



## Asscher Cut

I got negative feedback because of what is basically a lie. They said the item was broken but that it's ok and they will still wear it. If it was broken it would be unwearable!  Is there a way to fight negative feedback left for no reason? Or is it not with it?


----------



## whateve

Asscher Cut said:


> I got negative feedback because of what is basically a lie. They said the item was broken but that it's ok and they will still wear it. If it was broken it would be unwearable!  Is there a way to fight negative feedback left for no reason? Or is it not with it?


Ebay considers feedback to be an opinion so it doesn't matter if it isn't true. You can post a reply.


----------



## Asscher Cut

whateve said:


> Ebay considers feedback to be an opinion so it doesn't matter if it isn't true. You can post a reply.




I suppose I will just reply. The issue that I have with this particular feedback is that they said they love the item in the feedback...but just marked it negative. It didnt make any sense.


----------



## BeenBurned

Asscher Cut said:


> I suppose I will just reply. The issue that I have with this particular feedback is that they said they love the item in the feedback...but just marked it negative. It didnt make any sense.


In that case, you have 2 options.

First you can email the buyer and let her know she made an error and request a feedback revision.

Secondly, you can contact ebay and ask them to remove the feedback. Although the rules are stricter for sellers who leave contradictory feedback, they've been known to remove a neg with a positive comment. If they do remove the feedback, make sure they also remove the ding from your account.


----------



## Asscher Cut

BeenBurned said:


> In that case, you have 2 options.
> 
> First you can email the buyer and let her know she made an error and request a feedback revision.
> 
> Secondly, you can contact ebay and ask them to remove the feedback. Although the rules are stricter for sellers who leave contradictory feedback, they've been known to remove a neg with a positive comment. If they do remove the feedback, make sure they also remove the ding from your account.



I will give it a whirl with the ebay request to remove and see where that gets me. It was a first ding so I am a little ticked it took me from the 100% I have had for a decade. Ahh well, a first time for everything I suppose.


----------



## Catbird9

I'm interested in bidding on a wallet and the seller has it set up as "private auction - bidders' identities protected." This is an item that is worth probably $25 at most. I can understand protecting bidders' identities on high value collectibles, but why do it for a used wallet? I'm suspicious that it's being done to facilitate shill bidding. Am I being paranoid?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I'm interested in bidding on a wallet and the seller has it set up as "private auction - bidders' identities protected." This is an item that is worth probably $25 at most. I can understand protecting bidders' identities on high value collectibles, but why do it for a used wallet?* I'm suspicious that it's being done to facilitate shill bidding.* Am I being paranoid?


Very often, that's the case. 

I've said it for years that I understand the validity of private listings for certain items; personal products, erotica, fetish items, etc. But I see no reason for having a private auction for handbags and accessories. There are just too many ways for sellers to conduct less-than-ethical practices doing it. 

I avoid private listings.


----------



## mkr

Is it legal for sellers to use designer website photos when they post their items for sale?  I see so much of this it's ridiculous.  Even if it's new with tags I still should be looking at the actual bag.don't you think?


----------



## Catbird9

mkr said:


> Is it legal for sellers to use designer website photos when they post their items for sale?  I see so much of this it's ridiculous.  Even if it's new with tags I still should be looking at the actual bag.don't you think?



It's not legal unless the owner of the photo has authorized it (see below). 

I agree with you, sellers should show the actual bag you will receive.

Ebay policy:

*What are the guidelines?*

                 If you're not using pictures  or text from the eBay product catalog, use your own when creating a  listing. If you're using someone else's photos and text, make sure the  owner has authorized you to do so.

*Allowed*


Photos and text you created yourself
All eBay product catalog photos and text
 *Restricted*
                         You can use the following *only* if the owner, its agent, or the law has authorized you to do so:


Stock photos and text
Information from product packaging
Measurements,  weight, or other item specifications that are necessary to describe the  item that you simply can't say any other way. However, avoid using any  other text from product packaging unless you're authorized to do so by  the owner, its agent, or the law.
 
 *Not allowed*
                         You're not allowed to use the following if you don't have permission from the owner, its agent, or the law:


Photos and text from other eBay users
Photos and text copied from websites
Scans from catalogs or advertisements
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html


----------



## BeenBurned

mkr said:


> Is it legal for sellers to use designer website photos when they post their items for sale?  I see so much of this it's ridiculous.  Even if it's new with tags I still should be looking at the actual bag.don't you think?


Additionally, most websites have a legal page with copyright information and specifically disallow use of the copyrighted images and text. 

As a buyer, I want to see the seller's own pictures of the actual item to know what I'm getting and to know that the seller actually has the item in his/her possession.


----------



## JadaStormy

I left a neutral feedback for a seller and I noticed it was removed. The seller was out of town and did not mention this in the listing, I paid on Monday and they shipped it out on Friday. I just looked at the auction again, it says the item ships within 3 days of cleared payment. The seller wasn't very responsive to emails, it wasn't until I emailed them on Thursday that they responded to say they were out of town and would ship later. I had also emailed questions before the auction ended that went unanswered.

I'm mostly curious about why it would be removed. It was not rude, just stated the facts about the slow shipping and I dinged them for communication.


----------



## JadaStormy

JadaStormy said:


> I left a neutral feedback for a seller and I noticed it was removed. The seller was out of town and did not mention this in the listing, I paid on Monday and they shipped it out on Friday. I just looked at the auction again, it says the item ships within 3 days of cleared payment. The seller wasn't very responsive to emails, it wasn't until I emailed them on Thursday that they responded to say they were out of town and would ship later. I had also emailed questions before the auction ended that went unanswered.
> 
> I'm mostly curious about why it would be removed. It was not rude, just stated the facts about the slow shipping and I dinged them for communication.


I called ebay, they considered the shipping within the 3 business days so my feedback was removed. I should have focused on the poor communication and other issues, not the shipping time frame.  I've never seen a seller with such a long handling time, I need to pay more attention to that! I ship my items the next day, even though I list 2 business days in my auctions. Ah well, lesson learned.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

JadaStormy said:


> I called ebay, they considered the shipping within the 3 business days so my feedback was removed. I should have focused on the poor communication and other issues, not the shipping time frame.  I've never seen a seller with such a long handling time, I need to pay more attention to that! I ship my items the next day, even though I list 2 business days in my auctions. Ah well, lesson learned.




They definitely should've communicated or notated that they were out of town in the listing. I don't have an eBay store but I consistently have auctions going and to be honest I'm not going to end my listings just because I'm out of town but I'm sure to notate it in the listing and I'll adjust my handling time. But again that seller wasn't very communicative.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> I called ebay, they considered the shipping within the 3 business days so my feedback was removed. I should have focused on the poor communication and other issues, not the shipping time frame.  I've never seen a seller with such a long handling time, I need to pay more attention to that! I ship my items the next day, even though I list 2 business days in my auctions. Ah well, lesson learned.


I didn't realize that! I always ship within one day. I ordered a bunch of things two weeks ago and all the sellers but one shipped the items within a reasonable time. The last seller took 7 days to ship. Her handling time was listed at 5 days but I don't know if that includes weekends. i was thinking about mentioning the slow shipping in my feedback. Now I guess I shouldn't. It seems to me what is promised in the listing should have no bearing on my satisfaction with the promptness. I understand there are reasons why someone can't ship every day, but this wasn't a small seller. I mean, you can rate a seller on whether the shipping cost is reasonable even though you agreed to shipping cost when you purchased. If you agreed to the shipping cost, why should you be able to rate in this category at all? With the same reasoning, I should be able to rate her poorly in the speed of shipping because compared to all other sellers, she was very slow.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I didn't realize that! I always ship within one day. I ordered a bunch of things two weeks ago and all the sellers but one shipped the items within a reasonable time. The last seller took 7 days to ship. Her handling time was listed at 5 days but I don't know if that includes weekends. i was thinking about mentioning the slow shipping in my feedback. Now I guess I shouldn't. It seems to me what is promised in the listing should have no bearing on my satisfaction with the promptness. I understand there are reasons why someone can't ship every day, but this wasn't a small seller. I mean, you can rate a seller on whether the shipping cost is reasonable even though you agreed to shipping cost when you purchased. If you agreed to the shipping cost, why should you be able to rate in this category at all? With the same reasoning, I should be able to rate her poorly in the speed of shipping because compared to all other sellers, she was very slow.


If the seller doesn't upload tracking within her stated timeframe, she doesn't get an automatic 5 stars for shipping time. At that point, you can rate the shipping time DSRs, no?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If the seller doesn't upload tracking within her stated timeframe, she doesn't get an automatic 5 stars for shipping time. At that point, you can rate the shipping time DSRs, no?


Aha, I just gave feedback, and yes, it allowed me to rate shipping DSRs. Still, I didn't mention it in the description part of the listing. Funny thing, the seller contacted me two days after she shipped it, so over a week after my purchase, to tell me it was on its way. That's when she uploaded the tracking. Over a week without contact made me worry I wasn't going to get it, so instead of the automatic 5 stars for communication she would have gotten without contacting me at all, I was able to give her a 4. That doesn't seem fair, does it?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I made a recent purchase on eBay(last week) and I left positive feedback for the seller but have not received any feedback should I send a friendly reminder email? I know last year when we bought our son a phone the seller sent me a email to remind me about answering the feedback. 


Thank you


----------



## noshoepolish

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I made a recent purchase on eBay(last week) and I left positive feedback for the seller but have not received any feedback should I send a friendly reminder email? I know last year when we bought our son a phone the seller sent me a email to remind me about answering the feedback.
> 
> 
> Thank you




Feedback is voluntary.  Some sellers leave it in bunches.  Some wait to check their DSR reports.  Some don't leave feedback.  Don't ask for it.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

noshoepolish said:


> Feedback is voluntary.  Some sellers leave it in bunches.  Some wait to check their DSR reports.  Some don't leave feedback.  Don't ask for it.


 
Ok thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I made a recent purchase on eBay(last week) and I left positive feedback for the seller but have not received any feedback should I send a friendly reminder email? I know last year when we bought our son a phone the seller sent me a email to remind me about answering the feedback.
> 
> 
> Thank you





noshoepolish said:


> Feedback is voluntary.  Some sellers leave it in bunches.  Some wait to check their DSR reports.  Some don't leave feedback.  Don't ask for it.


Addiitonally, since buyers can only receive positive feedback, buyer feedback (left for the buyer) doesn't mean much. 

What sellers look at when checking out buyers is the feedback the buyers have left for others. That gives way more information about the type of buyer you are.


----------



## phdgal

Can someone clarify this?

I've noticed that there are now many second-hand markets sites (ebay, mallaries, bonz, tradesy, seller's own sites, blogs, facebook, etc) for items.  

- As a buyer, which venue is safest for me to complete a purchase? 

For example, there are a couple of items I have been watching and I've noticed that the sellers have them listed in several sites including their own.  Price difference in the listings varies from 0-15% discounts, some even have them listed higher than on ebay. (Don't understand this logic.)  As long as I pay using CC through PP, are my purchases still protected? Thanks


----------



## whateve

phdgal said:


> Can someone clarify this?
> 
> I've noticed that there are now many second-hand markets sites (ebay, mallaries, bonz, tradesy, seller's own sites, blogs, facebook, etc) for items.
> 
> - As a buyer, which venue is safest for me to complete a purchase?
> 
> For example, there are a couple of items I have been watching and I've noticed that the sellers have them listed in several sites including their own.  Price difference in the listings varies from 0-15% discounts, some even have them listed higher than on ebay. (Don't understand this logic.)  As long as I pay using CC through PP, are my purchases still protected? Thanks


Prices are higher on ebay because they charge the most fees and there is a greater risk to the seller that the buyer will scam them (and ebay will allow it to happen.)

Generally your purchases are protected no matter where you buy as long as you use Paypal with a credit card. If you pay with Paypal and there isn't a link or reference to the original listing, which might happen with some sites, I would be leery of buying there as it might be difficult to prove exactly what you paid for.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

BeenBurned said:


> Addiitonally, since buyers can only receive positive feedback, buyer feedback (left for the buyer) doesn't mean much.
> 
> What sellers look at when checking out buyers is the feedback the buyers have left for others. That gives way more information about the type of buyer you are.


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Parisiangirl

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I made a recent purchase on eBay(last week) and I left positive feedback for the seller but have not received any feedback should I send a friendly reminder email? I know last year when we bought our son a phone the seller sent me a email to remind me about answering the feedback.
> 
> 
> Thank you


In my experience, only about 1 in 5 buyers leave feedback so I only leave feedback for the ones who have the courtesy to leave me feedback.  However, when I purchase items I always leave feedback because I know how important it is to sellers.


----------



## Parisiangirl

I was wondering why eBay considers it a trademark violation to sell dust bags or boxes with name brands on them (such as Coach, Chanel, etc.) on them yet I can buy dust bags on eBay all day long.  I'm asking because I listed 2 dust bags and my listings were flagged but they have no problems with me buying them on eBay.  There are even sellers who do nothing but sell dust bags for a specific brand and they don't strike me as being part of a large company.  

Why do eBay's rules only apply to some sellers but not others?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Parisiangirl said:


> Why do eBay's rules only apply to some sellers but not others?



When you figure it out, please let me know. I ran into a similar but worse problem yesterday, even though I was actually in compliance with their rules. Oh well, I suppose a different site not run by complete idiots would rather have my FVF.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> I was wondering why eBay considers it a trademark violation to sell dust bags or boxes with name brands on them (such as Coach, Chanel, etc.) on them yet I can buy dust bags on eBay all day long.  I'm asking because I listed 2 dust bags and my listings were flagged but they have no problems with me buying them on eBay.  There are even sellers who do nothing but sell dust bags for a specific brand and they don't strike me as being part of a large company.
> 
> Why do eBay's rules only apply to some sellers but not others?


That is so true! Certain sellers can get away with selling fakes and breaking all the rules and ebay doesn't touch them. Other sellers just get away with it because no one reported them. If I have any to sell, I'm going to list them on Tradesy or Bonanza where there aren't any rules against them.

I believe the rule is in place to prevent people from buying authentic accessories and then pairing them with their counterfeit item to make it seem authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Parisiangirl said:


> I was wondering why eBay considers it a trademark violation to sell dust bags or boxes with name brands on them (such as Coach, Chanel, etc.) on them yet I can buy dust bags on eBay all day long.  I'm asking because I listed 2 dust bags and my listings were flagged but they have no problems with me buying them on eBay.  There are even sellers who do nothing but sell dust bags for a specific brand and they don't strike me as being part of a large company.
> 
> Why do eBay's rules only apply to some sellers but not others?


They're considered to be items that encourage infringement. They're often used by sellers of fakes as "proof of authenticity" of those sellers' fakes. 

Thus the policy states that items that aren't sold as free-standing items, i.e., aren't sold separately aren't allowed on ebay. 

There are many listings that violate many policies. It's virtually impossible for ebay to find and remove all of them. They remove those they find and those that are reported. You got caught. 

Note that the policy includes ANYTHING that is an accessory that might come with purchases including boxes, tissue, ribbon, hangtags, paperwork, dust bags, etc. This isn't an full list. 

Here's the policy: 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/prohibited-accessories.html

*What are the guidelines?*

                 Here are some examples of items that can and can't be listed on eBay:





*Restricted*


Vintage  accessories that are generally considered collectible items are  allowed, as long as the year the item was made is included in the title,  either immediately before or after the word "vintage". Examples include  empty vintage boxes, pouches, or tins.






*Not allowed*


Accessories or packaging without the accompanying product. Examples include:

Dust bags

Plastic tags (including a tag with a serial number)

Ribbons

Tissue paper


Box for a branded watch without the accompanying watch

Empty jewelry pouch, tin, or other container that may be used to hold and sell a similar or identical product

Warranty or certificate (blank, valid, or expired) without the accompanying product


----------



## phdgal

whateve said:


> Prices are higher on ebay because they charge the most fees and there is a greater risk to the seller that the buyer will scam them (and ebay will allow it to happen.)
> 
> Generally your purchases are protected no matter where you buy as long as you use Paypal with a credit card. If you pay with Paypal and there isn't a link or reference to the original listing, which might happen with some sites, I would be leery of buying there as it might be difficult to prove exactly what you paid for.



Got it!  Thanks.  Just wanted to make sure that I receive what I pay for.  I'll make sure that the seller gives a detailed description of the item on the PP invoice.


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> That is so true! Certain sellers can get away with selling fakes and breaking all the rules and ebay doesn't touch them. Other sellers just get away with it because no one reported them. If I have any to sell, I'm going to list them on Tradesy or Bonanza where there aren't any rules against them.
> 
> I believe the rule is in place to prevent people from buying authentic accessories and then pairing them with their counterfeit item to make it seem authentic.



I agree, I mostly sell them on other sites.  I just don't understand why their rules only apply to some sellers and not others.  Most people who sell counterfeit stuff don't even bother to add a dust bag or anything because they are trying to make the must money they can but whatever.  From here on out, I won't purchase my dust bags from eBay anymore.  I will buy them from Bonanza sellers.  I buy a lot of Louboutins online or in resale/consignment shops and they never come with dust bags.


----------



## Parisiangirl

BeenBurned said:


> They're considered to be items that encourage infringement. They're often used by sellers of fakes as "proof of authenticity" of those sellers' fakes.
> 
> Thus the policy states that items that aren't sold as free-standing items, i.e., aren't sold separately aren't allowed on ebay.
> 
> There are many listings that violate many policies. It's virtually impossible for ebay to find and remove all of them. They remove those they find and those that are reported. You got caught.
> 
> Note that the policy includes ANYTHING that is an accessory that might come with purchases including boxes, tissue, ribbon, hangtags, paperwork, dust bags, etc. This isn't an full list.
> 
> Here's the policy:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/prohibited-accessories.html
> 
> *What are the guidelines?*
> 
> Here are some examples of items that can and can't be listed on eBay:
> pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icons/iconRestricted_25x25.gif
> *Restricted*
> 
> 
> Vintage  accessories that are generally considered collectible items are  allowed, as long as the year the item was made is included in the title,  either immediately before or after the word "vintage". Examples include  empty vintage boxes, pouches, or tins.
> pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icons/iconNotAllowed_25x25.gif
> *Not allowed*
> 
> 
> Accessories or packaging without the accompanying product. Examples include:
> Dust bags
> Plastic tags (including a tag with a serial number)
> Ribbons
> Tissue paper
> 
> Box for a branded watch without the accompanying watch
> Empty jewelry pouch, tin, or other container that may be used to hold and sell a similar or identical product
> Warranty or certificate (blank, valid, or expired) without the accompanying product



Okay, thanks.  I have never found where it actually said that it was a violation to sell them.  What I find is hypocritical though, is when I used to report fakes and state why items were fakes, eBay wouldn't delete the listing until after it sold.  They obviously don't really care about counterfeits being sold on eBay.  There were no bids on the item when I reported it either.  

There are also some sellers who sell nothing but the items stated above and it's impossible for eBay not to know, but I just mind my own business now and will now by my accessories from venues outside of eBay.


----------



## Hanloumac

Can someone help please? I posted a mulberry handbag on eBay for sale, I would normally insist the item stay in auction and take my chance but someone was very persistent about buy it now and I had really fallen out of love with the bag, so I agreed. I then couldn't change the auction to buy it now and they offered to pay through paypal, if I cancelled the listing. The received the item, it went to a European country. Today they contact me saying it's been stolen and can I send a picture of the receipt so they can make a claim. Obviously there is no ebay receipt and the paypal transaction doesn't list the item just the amount. I am loaved to send a copy of my original receipt when it has over a £1000 on it and the bag worth £795 she paid £425 for. Is this a scam?? What do I do?? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Hanloumac said:


> Can someone help please? I posted a mulberry handbag on eBay for sale, I would normally insist the item stay in auction and take my chance but someone was very persistent about buy it now and I had really fallen out of love with the bag, so I agreed. I then couldn't change the auction to buy it now and they offered to pay through paypal, if I cancelled the listing. The received the item, it went to a European country. Today they contact me saying it's been stolen and can I send a picture of the receipt so they can make a claim. Obviously there is no ebay receipt and the paypal transaction doesn't list the item just the amount. I am loaved to send a copy of my original receipt when it has over a £1000 on it and the bag worth £795 she paid £425 for. Is this a scam?? What do I do?? Thanks


Tell her to print out the PP receipt for her payment. It shows what she paid and that's what the bag is worth in an insurance claim. Whether her insurance company accepts that isn't your problem.


----------



## Catbird9

Parisiangirl said:


> ...  What I find is hypocritical though, is when I used to report fakes and state why items were fakes, eBay wouldn't delete the listing until after it sold.  They obviously don't really care about counterfeits being sold on eBay.  There were no bids on the item when I reported it either.
> 
> There are also some sellers who sell nothing but the items stated above and it's impossible for eBay not to know, but I just mind my own business now and will now by my accessories from venues outside of eBay.



I think eBay cares about counterfeits depending on the value of the item and how much the manufacturer is on their case. Last year eBay and Louis Vuitton settled an eight-year litigation over this issue. "In ending the litigation, the companies announced a joint effort to  protect intellectual property rights and combat counterfeits in  e-commerce. They provided no details on their new co-operation or on the  terms of their settlement." http://fortune.com/2014/07/17/louis-vuitton-parent-ebay-settle-8-year-old-fight-over-knock-offs/

 Like Parisiangirl, I got caught listing a dust bag before I knew about  the prohibition, and almost immediately had it taken down. Since then, I'm irked by reporting listings (fakes, hang tags, dust bags) and then watching them sell time and time again. 

I ended up giving the dust bag as a free gift to someone who bought an authentic purse of that brand from me. I didn't include it in the listing, I just added it when I shipped the bag. I hope she liked it, and if not, I hope she doesn't try to sell it on eBay.


----------



## devik

I feel like I should know the answer to this but I'd rather hear from you experts:

If a seller gives a partial refund, can the buyer still return (for SNAD specifically) and request a refund of the remaining balance?


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> I feel like I should know the answer to this but I'd rather hear from you experts:
> 
> If a seller gives a partial refund, can the buyer still return (for SNAD specifically) and request a refund of the remaining balance?


Yes,  as long as the partial refund was issued without you opening a return or SNAD request. You can only open a case once. If you opened a case and then it was closed, you can't open a new one.


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> Yes,  as long as the partial refund was issued without you opening a return or SNAD request. You can only open a case once. If you opened a case and then it was closed, you can't open a new one.



Thanks whateve - very helpful, as always!


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Thanks whateve - very helpful, as always!


You're welcome!


----------



## sfshopgirl

Hello! I'm a long time EBay seller and buyer and have always only accepted PayPal as a seller but recently I've been burned a few times by buyers and would like to move away from PayPal if possible as I find eBay does not protect sellers at all. I currently have a high end item up for sale and a buyer contacted me about the payment. She wants to pay the whole amount in a wire. I believe eBay does not allow that correct? I noted $1000 first and then wire transfer for the rest. Since this is my first time doing this, how can this be completed? I assume you email the wire transfer info to the buyer separately after they pay the $1k correct? Thank you!


----------



## Parisiangirl

sfshopgirl said:


> Hello! I'm a long time EBay seller and buyer and have always only accepted PayPal as a seller but recently I've been burned a few times by buyers and would like to move away from PayPal if possible as I find eBay does not protect sellers at all. I currently have a high end item up for sale and a buyer contacted me about the payment. She wants to pay the whole amount in a wire. I believe eBay does not allow that correct? I noted $1000 first and then wire transfer for the rest. Since this is my first time doing this, how can this be completed? I assume you email the wire transfer info to the buyer separately after they pay the $1k correct? Thank you!


This is not really an answer to your question, however it may be an alternative to selling on eBay, depending on what type of high end items you are selling.  If you are selling high end bags, shoes, clothing, and jewelry by a very limited type of brands (Chanel, LV, Louboutin, YSL and a few others), you may want to try selling on Lollipuff.  They only authenticate a small amount of brands and want to see a certain amount of clear pictures before approving an item.  I tend to trust that site more than any others so far because they are limited in the brands they approve.

I haven't seen any fakes sold on there yet.  You might not get the traffic you get on eBay, but you probably have less problems.


----------



## BeenBurned

sfshopgirl said:


> Hello! I'm a long time EBay seller and buyer and have always only accepted PayPal as a seller but recently I've been burned a few times by buyers and *would like to move away from PayPal if possible as I find eBay does not protect sellers at all. *I currently have a high end item up for sale and a buyer contacted me about the payment. She wants to pay the whole amount in a wire. I believe eBay does not allow that correct? I noted $1000 first and then wire transfer for the rest. Since this is my first time doing this, how can this be completed? I assume you email the wire transfer info to the buyer separately after they pay the $1k correct? Thank you!


Regarding the part in red, one thing has nothing to do with the other. While you're correct that ebay tends to protect buyers more than sellers, that's unrelated to your acceptance of PP payments. 

That said, if you have a buyer who is willing to pay by wire transfer, you have lucked out. It's the equivalent of a cash payment and she's very trusting of you. (As a buyer, I would NEVER pay someone that way nor would I recommend wire transfer as a way to pay.) It offers the buyer no protection.

Ebay doesn't "allow" you to state methods of payment that leave buyers without protection but if a buyer wants to pay that way, you're allowed to accept it.


----------



## sfshopgirl

Parisiangirl said:


> This is not really an answer to your question, however it may be an alternative to selling on eBay, depending on what type of high end items you are selling.  If you are selling high end bags, shoes, clothing, and jewelry by a very limited type of brands (Chanel, LV, Louboutin, YSL and a few others), you may want to try selling on Lollipuff.  They only authenticate a small amount of brands and want to see a certain amount of clear pictures before approving an item.  I tend to trust that site more than any others so far because they are limited in the brands they approve.
> 
> I haven't seen any fakes sold on there yet.  You might not get the traffic you get on eBay, but you probably have less problems.




Thank you Parisian girl. I will take a look and maybe give it a try.


----------



## sfshopgirl

BeenBurned said:


> Regarding the part in red, one thing has nothing to do with the other. While you're correct that ebay tends to protect buyers more than sellers, that's unrelated to your acceptance of PP payments.
> 
> That said, if you have a buyer who is willing to pay by wire transfer, you have lucked out. It's the equivalent of a cash payment and she's very trusting of you. (As a buyer, I would NEVER pay someone that way nor would I recommend wire transfer as a way to pay.) It offers the buyer no protection.
> 
> Ebay doesn't "allow" you to state methods of payment that leave buyers without protection but if a buyer wants to pay that way, you're allowed to accept it.




Been burned, thank you for your thoughts. I guess I should be happy that a buyer trust me enough to do that. My selling history has been good and I only have sold authentic items and all high end items.  I guess I was hesitant as you never know what people may do with your bank account information.


----------



## BeenBurned

sfshopgirl said:


> Been burned, thank you for your thoughts. I guess I should be happy that a buyer trust me enough to do that. My selling history has been good and I only have sold authentic items and all high end items.  I guess I was hesitant as you never know what people may do with your bank account information.


Knowing your bank account information doesn't give anyone access to your account. Giving the routing number and account number is exactly what anyone has if you've given a check.

WIthout your authorization, they can't withdraw from your account. Transfers can only be made INTO the account.


----------



## sfshopgirl

BeenBurned said:


> Knowing your bank account information doesn't give anyone access to your account. Giving the routing number and account number is exactly what anyone has if you've given a check.
> 
> WIthout your authorization, they can't withdraw from your account. Transfers can only be made INTO the account.




I do understand that. It's the same as when you write a check which I rarely do. I'm just thinking about the rare instances with hacking, etc.  I guess in today's environment you just have to trust people and hope
for the best.  I've had my cc compromised many times so I'm always careful. Thank you again for your comments.


----------



## devik

Does eBay or some sellers' listing / feedback tool suggest language for sellers to post when giving buyers feedback?

I saw a user who apparently received identical feedback from 3 sellers over the course of a year - at least, that's what it seems to me? But it's late and maybe I'm interpreting this wrong!

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=kabud&ftab=FeedbackAsBuyer

Any insights to offer in explanation?


----------



## Catbird9

devik said:


> Does eBay or some sellers' listing / feedback tool suggest language for sellers to post when giving buyers feedback?
> 
> I saw a user who apparently received identical feedback from 3 sellers over the course of a year - at least, that's what it seems to me? But it's late and maybe I'm interpreting this wrong!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=kabud&ftab=FeedbackAsBuyer
> 
> Any insights to offer in explanation?



All very high volume sellers, based in China or Hong Kong, probably using automated feedback tool.


----------



## devik

Catbird9 said:


> All very high volume sellers, based in China or Hong Kong, probably using automated feedback tool.



Yeah that was my original thought but after posting, I investigated further and the sellers in question made different statements than this to other buyers. It's certainly an odd coincidence that they said the exact-same thing to this particular buyer isn't it?


----------



## Catbird9

devik said:


> Yeah that was my original thought but after posting, I investigated further and the sellers in question made different statements than this to other buyers. It's certainly an odd coincidence that they said the exact-same thing to this particular buyer isn't it?



I agree, it seems odd.

Many sellers maintain more than one account, one for buying and one for selling. This allows for a mind-boggling number of possibilities as to what may be going on with eBay feedback.


----------



## whateve

I shipped something to a post office box. The tracking shows it is waiting to be picked up. What if the buyer never picks it up?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I shipped something to a post office box. The tracking shows it is waiting to be picked up. What if the buyer never picks it up?



Does tracking show delivered? At my post office, if the item fits in the box, they scan as delivered and leave it in the box. 

If it's too big for the box, they leave a card in the box for the person to take to the counter to pick up the package. When the person retrieves the package at the counter, at that point, they scan as delivered. But there's also the possiblity that they hand it over and forget to scan. 

If it's the latter, you might let the buyer know that the item has arrived at her PO box.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I shipped something to a post office box. The tracking shows it is waiting to be picked up. What if the buyer never picks it up?



It will be returned to you, assuming there's a return address on it. 

The question is, how long before the post office returns the unclaimed item to you? 

And, why is it unclaimed? Did the buyer go on vacation? Family emergency? Met with foul play? We just don't know.

Have you tried contacting the buyer? Or, you might be able to call the destination post office and find out the procedure for unclaimed mail. Good luck!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Does tracking show delivered? At my post office, if the item fits in the box, they scan as delivered and leave it in the box.
> 
> If it's too big for the box, they leave a card in the box for the person to take to the counter to pick up the package. When the person retrieves the package at the counter, at that point, they scan as delivered. But there's also the possiblity that they hand it over and forget to scan.
> 
> If it's the latter, you might let the buyer know that the item has arrived at her PO box.





Catbird9 said:


> It will be returned to you, assuming there's a return address on it.
> 
> The question is, how long before the post office returns the unclaimed item to you?
> 
> And, why is it unclaimed? Did the buyer go on vacation? Family emergency? Met with foul play? We just don't know.
> 
> Have you tried contacting the buyer? Or, you might be able to call the destination post office and find out the procedure for unclaimed mail. Good luck!


Thank you! It just got to her post office box today. I don't want to annoy her yet. I'm more concerned that the post office will forget to scan it when she picks it up. If it hasn't been scanned for a week, I'll be afraid to contact her because then she'll know she can claim INR.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I was wondering if anyone has an ebay store and if so do you like it?  Since they reduced my free listings per month my hubby and myself are just considering opening one at this point...however I'm just curious what the pro/cons are?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Roro

I have a question that I think I know at least part of the answer to.  How long does a buyer have to open a case?  I believe that 30 days is the operative number but would it be 30 days from the day of sale or 30 days from the day the buyer received it?  I called ebay and the CS guy said from the day of sale but I'm pretty sure he's wrong.  Any insight here?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> I have a question that I think I know at least part of the answer to.  How long does a buyer have to open a case?  I believe that 30 days is the operative number but would it be 30 days from the day of sale or 30 days from the day the buyer received it?  I called ebay and the CS guy said from the day of sale but I'm pretty sure he's wrong.  Any insight here?  Thank you in advance.


http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/item-not-received.html#timeframes

*Timing*

                 If you open a return request  for an item that didn't match the listing description, or report that  you didn't receive an item, you have a limited amount of time to take  some actions. Be sure to follow these time guidelines.
*Timelines*



If  you haven't received an item: You can report that you didn't receive  the item and open a request for a refund after the estimated delivery  date has passed. You must open the request within 30 days of the  estimated delivery date. Learn more about the eBay Money Back Guarantee.

If  you received an item and it doesn't match the listing description: You  can open a return request no later than 30 days after the actual (or  latest estimated) delivery date. If no estimated delivery date is  available, we consider the latest estimated delivery date to be 7 days  from the payment date for transactions between a buyer and seller in the  same country, and 30 days from the payment date for buyers and sellers  in different countries.

                 The seller has 3 business days to resolve  the issue from the time you start a return request for an item that  doesn't match the listing description, or request a refund for an item  you didn't receive. If 3 business days have passed since you started  your request and the seller hasn't resolved the issue, you can ask us to  step in and help. If you don't contact us within 30 days of starting a  request, we assume the issue has been resolved and we close the request.


----------



## whateve

debbiesdaughter said:


> I was wondering if anyone has an ebay store and if so do you like it?  Since they reduced my free listings per month my hubby and myself are just considering opening one at this point...however I'm just curious what the pro/cons are?  Thanks so much!!


I don't have one but I would do the math to see if it would save you any money. With the old system, I remember I figured out I would have to have more than 60 items for sale every month (if I picked the lowest price store without a one year subscription) in order for it to be worthwhile.   With the current fees, you get 150 free listings per month. Without a store, you would get 20 free listings and pay 30 cents for each additional listing. So if you paid $19.95 for a store, you'd break even at around 89 listings. If you normally have 100 or more listings every month, it would be worth it. If you know you'd want to do it long term, you could buy the yearly subscription and save more; then your break even number of listings would be around 74.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

whateve said:


> I don't have one but I would do the math to see if it would save you any money. With the old system, I remember I figured out I would have to have more than 60 items for sale every month (if I picked the lowest price store without a one year subscription) in order for it to be worthwhile.   With the current fees, you get 150 free listings per month. Without a store, you would get 20 free listings and pay 30 cents for each additional listing. So if you paid $19.95 for a store, you'd break even at around 89 listings. If you normally have 100 or more listings every month, it would be worth it. If you know you'd want to do it long term, you could buy the yearly subscription and save more; then your break even number of listings would be around 74.




Thank you! Yes I think we are going to run the numbers first, I think now they require a year contract for all stores ....and I am pretty sure you can only do buy it now items in a store which is another factor to throw in.


----------



## Roro

BeenBurned said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/item-not-received.html#timeframes
> 
> *Timing*
> 
> If you open a return request  for an item that didn't match the listing description, or report that  you didn't receive an item, you have a limited amount of time to take  some actions. Be sure to follow these time guidelines.
> *Timelines*
> 
> 
> 
> If  you haven't received an item: You can report that you didn't receive  the item and open a request for a refund after the estimated delivery  date has passed. You must open the request within 30 days of the  estimated delivery date. Learn more about the eBay Money Back Guarantee.
> If  you received an item and it doesn't match the listing description: You  can open a return request no later than 30 days after the actual (or  latest estimated) delivery date. If no estimated delivery date is  available, we consider the latest estimated delivery date to be 7 days  from the payment date for transactions between a buyer and seller in the  same country, and 30 days from the payment date for buyers and sellers  in different countries.
> The seller has 3 business days to resolve  the issue from the time you start a return request for an item that  doesn't match the listing description, or request a refund for an item  you didn't receive. If 3 business days have passed since you started  your request and the seller hasn't resolved the issue, you can ask us to  step in and help. If you don't contact us within 30 days of starting a  request, we assume the issue has been resolved and we close the request.



Thank you, Been Burned.  This is what I thought--I wasn't sure where to find it.  I maintained a healthy skepticism with the CS rep based on so much of what I read here.  So, tomorrow, the buyer who bought a watch from me a month ago, wore it for a month, had the band 'fall apart' and who wants to return the watch will open a case against me for SNAD.  Today, in her emails, she informed me that the item was 'defective'.  I'm sure she saw this as one of the reasons for opening a case after so much time has passed.  I wonder if the watch was 'defective' for the month she has already worn it. Sigh....two ebay CS reps have told me that I will win any case she opens.  Haha!  I can't wait to see that!


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> Thank you, Been Burned.  This is what I thought--I wasn't sure where to find it.  I maintained a healthy skepticism with the CS rep based on so much of what I read here.  So, tomorrow, the buyer who bought a watch from me a month ago, wore it for a month, had the band 'fall apart' and who wants to return the watch will open a case against me for SNAD.  Today, in her emails, she informed me that the item was 'defective'.  I'm sure she saw this as one of the reasons for opening a case after so much time has passed.  I wonder if the watch was 'defective' for the month she has already worn it. Sigh....two ebay CS reps have told me that I will win any case she opens.  Haha!  I can't wait to see that!


Don't laugh too soon. 

If she goes to PP for the dispute, she has 180 days (6 months!) to open a dispute.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Ok, I have had non-bidding buyers before and opened cases and some of paid, some have not.  


I had someone make me an offer, I accepted it within a day or so (before 48 hours were up) and sent invoice and email.  I get an email at the end of the day saying "Too late..
I bought another one."  Seriously?  That really upset me, I had 48 hours to respond to offer, they could have retracted their offer.  I don't even want to open non-paying bidder case because I don't want to sell to this person.  However, I would like to do something as they are not following the rules.  


Should I just report the buyer?  I would like to relist item and not sell to them.  TIA!


----------



## Catbird9

shillinggirl88 said:


> Ok, I have had non-bidding buyers before and opened cases and some of paid, some have not.
> 
> 
> I had someone make me an offer, I accepted it within a day or so (before 48 hours were up) and sent invoice and email.  I get an email at the end of the day saying "Too late..
> I bought another one."  Seriously?  That really upset me, I had 48 hours to respond to offer, they could have retracted their offer.  I don't even want to open non-paying bidder case because I don't want to sell to this person.  However, I would like to do something as they are not following the rules.
> 
> 
> Should I just report the buyer?  I would like to relist item and not sell to them.  TIA!



It may make you feel better to report them, but probably your best bet is to cancel the transaction, request a final value fee credit, put them on your blocked bidder list, and relist the item.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Catbird9 said:


> It may make you feel better to report them, but probably your best bet is to cancel the transaction, request a final value fee credit, put them on your blocked bidder list, and relist the item.




Thanks!  That is probably true and good advice.  The way she responded really bothered me since she is the one at fault!


----------



## Catbird9

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thanks!  That is probably true and good advice.  The way she responded really bothered me since she is the one at fault!



There are some potential pitfalls when you use Best Offer. I agree, she is at fault, but there's not much you can do about it, some buyers don't read the rules or don't care if they flaunt them. (That goes for Sellers too!)


----------



## Catbird9

A seller has listed an item and used pictures from another seller's listing. I know the item pictured is not the item being sold, because I bought that very purse last October! I kept a copy of the listing and the pictures are the same. This is the second time (that I know about) that these pictures have been used by another seller, believe it or not. This purse is a celebrity!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181736522940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I reported the issue to the legitimate owner of the pictures, so it's up to her to contact the seller who's using her pictures. 

My question is, would this "infringing" listing be considered fraudulent, because the purse in the pictures is not the purse being sold?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> A seller has listed an item and used pictures from another seller's listing. I know the item pictured is not the item being sold, because I bought that very purse last October! I kept a copy of the listing and the pictures are the same. This is the second time (that I know about) that these pictures have been used by another seller, believe it or not. This purse is a celebrity!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181736522940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I reported the issue to the legitimate owner of the pictures, so it's up to her to contact the seller who's using her pictures.
> 
> My question is, would this "infringing" listing be considered fraudulent, because the purse in the pictures is not the purse being sold?


Since you know who the original seller is whose pictures were stolen, you can email her with a link to aaron.m.n's listing to let her know. Only the owner of the images can report infringement of her intellectual property.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Catbird9 said:


> A seller has listed an item and used pictures from another seller's listing. I know the item pictured is not the item being sold, because I bought that very purse last October! I kept a copy of the listing and the pictures are the same. This is the second time (that I know about) that these pictures have been used by another seller, believe it or not. This purse is a celebrity!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181736522940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I reported the issue to the legitimate owner of the pictures, so it's up to her to contact the seller who's using her pictures.
> 
> My question is, would this "infringing" listing be considered fraudulent, because the purse in the pictures is not the purse being sold?


Yes, this would be infringement.  I had a seller who had stolen my pictures of a bag I was currently selling and I reported it to eBay.  I kept waiting for something to happen and her listing was still up so I finally contacted her and asked her if that was the exact bag I would receive if I purchased it.  She responded yes, other than an accessory would be missing.  I called her out on it and told her that it was interesting that my garage was in the background of the pictures and asked her to remove the pictures because it was confusing to buyers, and it was my property.  She hadn't even removed my watermark!  She did take it down after that. 

Reporting it to eBay did nothing because they had to "investigate it" first.  I just wonder if the person who got her bag received an authentic one or not because she still used my logo on the inside when she posted her pictures.  I didn't feel like dealing with it anymore at that point.

It's stealing of someone else's intellectual property and who knows what the buyer is really going to receive if it's not pictured.


----------



## noshoepolish

Parisiangirl said:


> Reporting it to eBay did nothing because they had to "investigate it" first.  I just wonder if the person who got her bag received an authentic one or not because she still used my logo on the inside when she posted her pictures.  I didn't feel like dealing with it anymore at that point.


 
I do better calling eBay.


----------



## devik

nm, figured it out.


----------



## Catbird9

Parisiangirl said:


> ...<snip>
> 
> It's stealing of someone else's intellectual property and who knows what the buyer is really going to receive if it's not pictured.



Exactly! I consider it deceptive, if not downright fraudulent. 

Maybe the listing will sell and the buyer will receive something other than what's pictured (I guarantee they will, because I have the pictured bag in my closet!) Then Buyer can file a SNAD and Seller will have to deal with that hassle.  Ha!


----------



## Roro

BeenBurned said:


> Don't laugh too soon.
> 
> If she goes to PP for the dispute, she has 180 days (6 months!) to open a dispute.



I thought I'd post a follow-up, and more detail, on my ebay experience.  Not because it was such a different experience but because of how I tried to handle it due to everything I've read here.  If I had to boil it down to two lessons learned they would be:

1--Remain skeptical until you see a promised result in writing

2--Call back.  Then call back.  And then, call back.

A buyer wanted to return a watch after a month of using it, by her own admission, and after cutting the backing away from the band.  ( I can't make this up).  She opened a refund request on ebay and I was told by Chris in Escalations that she would escalate the request for me and close it in my favor.

So, I waited. 
And waited.

I called back and Paul in Escalations told me that nothing was done by Chris (Really???)  So, he would do it.  Guess what he did??  Escalated the case for the buyer, closed it in her favor and took the money out of my paypal!  

Come on!  And he told me he didn't know how it happened!?!

Another call.

This time to Tina in Appeals.  Also, for what it's worth, in North America.  She was shocked (!!)  shocked to see that a mistake was made and actually was quick to fix it.  The case was closed in my favor and the buyer cannot leave feedback or DSRs.  

The money involved was small, the principal was large--use an item for a month, change it by cutting away part of it and then return it??  

The lesson though was huge.  Don't wait too long--if an ebay rep tells you that he or she will do something, get a time frame.  Call back if it's not done.  Check the results and continue to ask for a higher person or a different department.  

Hope this helps some people and, by the way, thank you to all of you ebay pros whose posts gave me the determination to not stop until I got what was right!


----------



## vintagebags4me

I lurk on the ebay seller forum and there are a couple posters who always tell sellers to  make them close the case in your favor while you are on the phone, don't let them hang up, etc.  I have no experience doing this myself but others have reported success in getting their cases closed this way.


----------



## whateve

I'm trying to complete a purchase on paypal (not ebay) and I'm using my paypal account with a confirmed credit card. I get this message: "The merchant requires you to provide a confirmed address for delivery.  To confirm your address, please link a card associated with that  address. The seller will only ship to confirmed addresses. To complete this transaction, you will need to enter your information again." But my credit card is confirmed and has the same address. If I put in my credit card information again, which is what paypal is asking me to do, does the merchant get my information?


----------



## whateve

Help! I have a buyer in Australia interested in one of my bags that is listed on etsy. Honestly, I would prefer to sell it on ebay and ship through GSP, so I don't have to worry about all the things that could go wrong. But she found it on etsy, so if I'm to sell it to her, it'll have to be there. The bag is priced around $200. I've calculated it would cost $28.40 First class international or $44.91 Priority Mail international. 

1. If I ship first class, is tracking available to Australia?
2. How much would she have to pay in duties, and what would happen if she doesn't pay them?
3. What other risks are there?
4. Should I do this or just wait for a domestic buyer?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I'm trying to complete a purchase on paypal (not ebay) and I'm using my paypal account with a confirmed credit card. I get this message: "The merchant requires you to provide a confirmed address for delivery.  To confirm your address, please link a card associated with that  address. The seller will only ship to confirmed addresses. To complete this transaction, you will need to enter your information again." But my credit card is confirmed and has the same address. If I put in my credit card information again, which is what paypal is asking me to do, does the merchant get my information?



Make sure the address you entered on the merchant's website matches exactly your confirmed Paypal shipping address.

If you already have a card linked to your PP account, and the billing address on the card matches your shipping address, then your address is confirmed by PP. 

Entering your card information on PP won't allow the merchant to get your credit card number.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Help! I have a buyer in Australia interested in one of my bags that is listed on etsy. Honestly, I would prefer to sell it on ebay and ship through GSP, so I don't have to worry about all the things that could go wrong. But she found it on etsy, so if I'm to sell it to her, it'll have to be there. The bag is priced around $200. I've calculated it would cost $28.40 First class international or $44.91 Priority Mail international.
> 
> 1. If I ship first class, is tracking available to Australia?
> 2. How much would she have to pay in duties, and what would happen if she doesn't pay them?
> 3. What other risks are there?
> 4. Should I do this or just wait for a domestic buyer?



1. Yes. Package weight 4 lbs maximum, otherwise must go Priority.
2. No duties if item value is less than AUD1000.
3. The usual risks of mailing anything anywhere. Package can be insured, you can require signature delivery confirmation. 
4. Your call.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Make sure the address you entered on the merchant's website matches exactly your confirmed Paypal shipping address.
> 
> If you already have a card linked to your PP account, and the billing address on the card matches your shipping address, then your address is confirmed by PP.
> 
> Entering your card information on PP won't allow the merchant to get your credit card number.


The credit card in my PP account already had my billing address. I didn't enter any shipping address when I placed the order. The only place it could have come from was my PP account. Still, it wouldn't work until I reentered the credit card information that was already on my account. Now I'm worried it was a spoofer, but I got an email confirmation of the payment and it is showing in my paypal account.


Catbird9 said:


> 1. Yes. Package weight 4 lbs maximum, otherwise must go Priority.
> 2. No duties if item value is less than AUD1000.
> 3. The usual risks of mailing anything anywhere. Package can be insured, you can require signature delivery confirmation.
> 4. Your call.


Thank you! It is more risk because of the high shipping costs that I won't get back if something goes wrong. However, I think I'll try it. The buyer is fine with the priority cost. I assume there is no extra protection in getting a signature since etsy has similar rules to Paypal about confirmed delivery.

One more thing. Can I do the entire thing online, including the customs declaration, and have it picked up by my carrier? Do I have to go to the post office for anything?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> One more thing. Can I do the entire thing online, including the customs declaration, and have it picked up by my carrier? Do I have to go to the post office for anything?



You should be able to do it all online. The only reasons you'd need to go to the P.O. would be if you need one of their boxes or if you need to weigh your package and don't have a scale at home. They have the customs declaration forms online.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> The credit card in my PP account already had my billing address. I didn't enter any shipping address when I placed the order. The only place it could have come from was my PP account. Still, it wouldn't work until I reentered the credit card information that was already on my account. Now I'm worried it was a spoofer, but I got an email confirmation of the payment ....



For your own peace of mind, maybe it wouldn't hurt to contact PayPal and ask them about it. It does seem odd that you had to re-enter your credit card information.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> You should be able to do it all online. The only reasons you'd need to go to the P.O. would be if you need one of their boxes or if you need to weigh your package and don't have a scale at home. They have the customs declaration forms online.


Thank you! I set up my listing with Australia shipping but she hasn't bought it yet, so it might not happen after all.


Catbird9 said:


> For your own peace of mind, maybe it wouldn't hurt to contact PayPal and ask them about it. It does seem odd that you had to re-enter your credit card information.


It seems very odd. The transaction is showing in my Paypal account and nothing looks off. I remember seeing the same message once when I tried to use paypal to buy something off a website and have it shipped to my daughter. I never could get that one to work because the credit card on file has my address, not hers, even though I added her address to my paypal. This one was weirder because I never entered my address - it came directly from Paypal, so it was already verified.


----------



## EGBDF

Is 36 bid retractions in the last 6 months a lot?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Is 36 bid retractions in the last 6 months a lot?


It sure sounds like a lot! What percentage of the total bids is it?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> It sure sounds like a lot! What percentage of the total bids is it?



I think I can only see mostly 30 day stats?

total bids: 8
items bid on : 4
bid retractions: 7

30 day bid retractions: 36


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I think I can only see mostly 30 day stats?
> 
> total bids: 8
> items bid on : 4
> bid retractions: 7
> 
> 30 day bid retractions: 36


That's a high percentage just for the current bids. I can understand a situation coming up that might involve multiple bid transactions - such as an unexpected emergency so you want to cancel bids on any auctions you might win, but that would be a once in a lifetime occurrence so it seems unlikely to have that many retractions over 30 days. I think I've retracted once or twice over the years I've been on ebay. Once I asked a seller to cancel my bid and they told me to retract it instead. I felt bad about it and I was pretty sure I'd be outbid anyway so I let it ride. If I had won, it would have been a good deal anyway.

What it sounds like is a shill bidder. They bid an item up high, then retract so the next highest bidder, who is a real buyer, will win. There is also another scam in which you use two accounts to bid an item up really high so no one else will be interested, then cancel most of your bids so you win at the lower amount.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> That's a high percentage just for the current bids. I can understand a situation coming up that might involve multiple bid transactions - such as an unexpected emergency so you want to cancel bids on any auctions you might win, but that would be a once in a lifetime occurrence so it seems unlikely to have that many retractions over 30 days. I think I've retracted once or twice over the years I've been on ebay. Once I asked a seller to cancel my bid and they told me to retract it instead. I felt bad about it and I was pretty sure I'd be outbid anyway so I let it ride. If I had won, it would have been a good deal anyway.
> 
> What it sounds like is a shill bidder. They bid an item up high, then retract so the next highest bidder, who is a real buyer, will win. There is also another scam in which you use two accounts to bid an item up really high so no one else will be interested, then cancel most of your bids so you win at the lower amount.



OK, thanks, I was wondering about some kind of shill or other game. I have avoided ebay for awhile but was thinking of bidding on something..then saw this other bidder's stats. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## megt10

EGBDF said:


> Is 36 bid retractions in the last 6 months a lot?



 umm yeah. I have been on eBay for over 10 years and I have 1 bid retraction.


----------



## devik

Does eBay do anything about duplicate listings? I just reported a seller who has the same bag on 2 different BIN listings at different prices. Will eBay just make them take one down, or both, and/or do they penalize the seller in some way? (This of course is assuming that eBay will do _anything _which I realize is a whole separate question.)


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Does eBay do anything about duplicate listings? I just reported a seller who has the same bag on 2 different BIN listings at different prices. Will eBay just make them take one down, or both, and/or do they penalize the seller in some way? (This of course is assuming that eBay will do _anything _which I realize is a whole separate question.)


There is a duplicate listing policy which controls which ones will show up in a search. I don't know that they will remove the listings. It will go against the seller's total number of listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> Is 36 bid retractions in the last 6 months a lot?





EGBDF said:


> I think I can only see mostly 30 day stats?
> 
> total bids: 8
> items bid on : 4
> bid retractions: 7
> 
> 30 day bid retractions: 36





whateve said:


> What it sounds like is a shill bidder. They bid an item up high, then retract so the next highest bidder, who is a real buyer, will win. There is also another scam in which you use two accounts to bid an item up really high so no one else will be interested, then cancel most of your bids so you win at the lower amount.





EGBDF said:


> OK, thanks, I was wondering about some kind of shill or other game. I have avoided ebay for awhile but was thinking of bidding on something..then saw this other bidder's stats. I'll have to think about it.


I think it's a shill bidder too. 

More helpful than knowing the number of retractions is seeing a listing and looking at the bidding patterns. I'd love to see a listing if you want to post or PM it.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's a shill bidder too.
> 
> More helpful than knowing the number of retractions is seeing a listing and looking at the bidding patterns. I'd love to see a listing if you want to post or PM it.



I sent you a pm.  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I think I can only see mostly 30 day stats?
> 
> total bids: 8
> items bid on : 4
> bid retractions: 7
> 
> 30 day bid retractions: 36





BeenBurned said:


> I think it's a shill bidder too.
> 
> More helpful than knowing the number of retractions is seeing a listing and looking at the bidding patterns. I'd love to see a listing if you want to post or PM it.





EGBDF said:


> I sent you a pm.  Thank you!


Since it was posted publicly, I'll post what I told you privately.

It's highly unusual to see a seasoned ebayer with such a high number of bid retractions and as such, it's my guess that your seller doesn't have a shill but the bidder seems to be a shill for another seller. 

I saw no evidence that your seller does anything unethical and was just unfortunate enough to get another seller's "favorite" buyer on this item.


----------



## KW14

BeenBurned said:


> Since it was posted publicly, I'll post what I told you privately.
> 
> It's highly unusual to see a seasoned ebayer with such a high number of bid retractions and as such, it's my guess that your seller doesn't have a shill but the bidder seems to be a shill for another seller.
> 
> I saw no evidence that your seller does anything unethical and was just unfortunate enough to get another seller's "favorite" buyer on this item.


what's a Shill?


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Since it was posted publicly, I'll post what I told you privately.
> 
> It's highly unusual to see a seasoned ebayer with such a high number of bid retractions and as such, it's my guess that your seller doesn't have a shill but the bidder seems to be a shill for another seller.
> 
> I saw no evidence that your seller does anything unethical and was just unfortunate enough to get another seller's "favorite" buyer on this item.



Why would someone not affiliated w/the seller shill bid on their item? Could it be an acct associated with another seller of the same item, or just a random thing?


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> Why would someone not affiliated w/the seller shill bid on their item? Could it be an acct associated with another seller of the same item, or just a random thing?


I didn't say that. You misunderstood. I think that bidder is a shill for another seller but just happened to bid on the item you asked about. She's not shilling for this seller.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't say that. You misunderstood. I think that bidder is a shill for another seller but just happened to bid on the item you asked about. She's not shilling for this seller.



Oh, that's not what I meant, but now I do understand what you were saying!


----------



## whateve

I'm trying to understand what went on with this item.
Here is the listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/141660063460?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

The seller originally had it listed here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fada43de
and it didn't sell

I looked it up on WatchCount and it linked me to these: 
http://item.ebay.co.uk/141660063460...IN=1&LH_BO=1&_ipg=200&_pgn=1&rc=nt&rmvSB=true

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAP...&rc=nt&_trksid=p3750801.m370.h1613&rmvSB=true

What I'm thinking is that it didn't originally sell for the opening bid of $44.99 in the US, but someone in the UK wanted it so the seller relisted at a super high price to discourage offers. Why would the listing be on ebay UK if the seller specified only US shipping?


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> I'm trying to understand what went on with this item.
> Here is the listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/141660063460?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller originally had it listed here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madis...694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fada43de
> and it didn't sell
> 
> I looked it up on WatchCount and it linked me to these:
> http://item.ebay.co.uk/141660063460...IN=1&LH_BO=1&_ipg=200&_pgn=1&rc=nt&rmvSB=true
> 
> http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAP...&rc=nt&_trksid=p3750801.m370.h1613&rmvSB=true
> 
> What I'm thinking is that it didn't originally sell for the opening bid of $44.99 in the US, but someone in the UK wanted it so the seller relisted at a super high price to discourage offers. Why would the listing be on ebay UK if the seller specified only US shipping?



i can't speak to the drastic change in price, but I've often seen Watchcount display listings through the UK site even when they are US only items. Your theory could be totally correct, or, it may be something with how they've set up WC the linking system?


----------



## devik

devik said:


> Does eBay do anything about duplicate listings? I just reported a seller who has the same bag on 2 different BIN listings at different prices. Will eBay just make them take one down, or both, and/or do they penalize the seller in some way? (This of course is assuming that eBay will do _anything _which I realize is a whole separate question.)





whateve said:


> There is a duplicate listing policy which controls which ones will show up in a search. I don't know that they will remove the listings. It will go against the seller's total number of listings.



In case I didn't say this already: Thanks whateve for replying to my query! 

And to follow up on my original question: I reported these two listings the other day and today I see that one was ended with this message:

*                      This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing.                                                                               
*

This was the 2nd listing they'd made (the newer one). I guess eBay contacted them and told them to take it down.  This is a fairly new user with only a few (very old) sales on their  account and this was the only item currently active. I was wondering if eBay would do anything at all, and also if they'd outright delete it or not. Nice to see that at least SOME of their own policies are enforced*.


*


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> i can't speak to the drastic change in price, but I've often seen Watchcount display listings through the UK site even when they are US only items. Your theory could be totally correct, or, it may be something with how they've set up WC the linking system?


Thanks. I bet it sold on ebay.com to a US buyer and for some reason, the only place WC can find the info is on the UK site. I just checked two other listings and WC took me to UK both times.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, purchased my first Chanel...ah!! But I had a question...it's coming from Japan and I've never purchased from out of the country but I was wondering how I should proceed or what should I tell the seller to prevent any custom fees? Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, purchased my first Chanel...ah!! But I had a question...it's coming from Japan and I've never purchased from out of the country but I was wondering how I should proceed or what should I tell the seller to prevent any custom fees? Thank you so much!


You can't. 

If you buy internationally, having to pay your country's customs fees is a risk you accept in buying an item. 

It's illegal and a reportable policy violation to ask the seller to undervalue or otherwise lie about the item.

Understand that fees are (sort of) random and you might not even be charged. But again, if you are, that's your own responsibility.


----------



## k5ml3k

BeenBurned said:


> You can't.
> 
> If you buy internationally, having to pay your country's customs fees is a risk you accept in buying an item.
> 
> It's illegal and a reportable policy violation to ask the seller to undervalue or otherwise lie about the item.
> 
> Understand that fees are (sort of) random and you might not even be charged. But again, if you are, that's your own responsibility.




Oh ok, I had no idea! I guess I was wondering more so going through USPS vs a courier. I thought I read somewhere that you're almost always going to have to pay customs if they use a courier vs when they use USPS or the local post office.


----------



## kateincali

k5ml3k said:


> Oh ok, I had no idea! I guess I was wondering more so going through USPS vs a courier. *I thought I read somewhere that you're almost always going to have to pay customs if they use a courier vs when they use USPS or the local post office.*



That's true. If you use UPS, FedEx, DHL etc it's nearly guaranteed you're going to pay extra. I've never been charged customs on anything that was delivered via USPS


----------



## noshoepolish

faith_ann said:


> That's true. If you use UPS, FedEx, DHL etc it's nearly guaranteed you're going to pay extra. I've never been charged customs on anything that was delivered via USPS




I have had to pay once or twice.


----------



## kateincali

noshoepolish said:


> I have had to pay once or twice.




Yes, I should have added that it happens, just not nearly as frequently as with other services, IME


----------



## devik

faith_ann said:


> That's true. If you use UPS, FedEx, DHL etc it's nearly guaranteed you're going to pay extra.* I've never been charged customs on anything that was delivered via USPS*



Which is kinda funny, when you think about it. Maybe this is one of the few inefficiencies of the government that we should be happy for!


----------



## k5ml3k

Thank you everyone for the replies!

Also, I was wondering if anyone has bought from seller: brand_jfa. I wanted to know how they send out their packages, which courier/mailing company they use. This is who I bought the bag from but they're not very quick at responding to my messages so I thought I'd ask you guys about this. Thanks!


----------



## mkr

I've bought from brand_jfa.  I thought he was very quick to communicate and ship  He sent my handbag, well wrapped, but in a paper bag type package.  It was sealed well.  He also noted on the customs form that my item was a gift.  I was kind of surprised at that for how much business he does.  But it shipped EMS(Japan post) to USPS and very quickly.  I wasn't charged customs fees.


----------



## megt10

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you everyone for the replies!
> 
> Also, I was wondering if anyone has bought from seller: brand_jfa. I wanted to know how they send out their packages, which courier/mailing company they use. This is who I bought the bag from but they're not very quick at responding to my messages so I thought I'd ask you guys about this. Thanks!



I second MKR's response. I have had a couple of transactions with this seller and everything was fine. There may be a delay in questions being answered because of the time difference.


----------



## uadjit

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you everyone for the replies!
> 
> Also, I was wondering if anyone has bought from seller: brand_jfa. I wanted to know how they send out their packages, which courier/mailing company they use. This is who I bought the bag from but they're not very quick at responding to my messages so I thought I'd ask you guys about this. Thanks!



I've also had good experienced with brand_jfa thought it's been a year or so since I purchased from them last. I believe they used Japan Post (USPS once it reached the US) if I recall correctly.


----------



## k5ml3k

mkr said:


> I've bought from brand_jfa.  I thought he was very quick to communicate and ship  He sent my handbag, well wrapped, but in a paper bag type package.  It was sealed well.  He also noted on the customs form that my item was a gift.  I was kind of surprised at that for how much business he does.  But it shipped EMS(Japan post) to USPS and very quickly.  I wasn't charged customs fees.



Oh ok, so you didn't have to tell him anything regarding the custom fees? I'm just worried bc it's my first out of the country purchase. 



megt10 said:


> I second MKR's response. I have had a couple of transactions with this seller and everything was fine. There may be a delay in questions being answered because of the time difference.




I figured it was because of the time difference but even my initial messages were not answered very quickly. It was frustrating but as long as everything goes smoothly then I'm fine. 



uadjit said:


> I've also had good experienced with brand_jfa thought it's been a year or so since I purchased from them last. I believe they used Japan Post (USPS once it reached the US) if I recall correctly.




I'm very glad to everyone's positive response from them. My main question was the shipping method bc I really didn't want to pay customs. I know it's not guaranteed with USPS but the chances seem to be less with them. So it's nice to hear that that is what they use. 

At this point, I'm just very excited to get my bag. Thank you guys so much for giving me peace of mind!! I knew I could count on TPF members for help [emoji16]


----------



## whateve

Is there any problem with paying for multiple items in one payment? What if I end up doing a credit card dispute for only one of the items?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Is there any problem with paying for multiple items in one payment? What if I end up doing a credit card dispute for only one of the items?


I think there might be a problem. 

I had a department store c.c. years ago and although my letter clearly described a partial return and a partial refund that I sought, they credited the full amount. I called the c.c. company and they told me that the store would contact them to fix it. The store never did anything.


----------



## ashlynking

Is it possible for a limited edition Celine Mini luggage to have only 1 serial number? I had this bag authenticated already and it checked out but idk... I've never seen a Celine Mini with only 1 serial number and not 2.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I think there might be a problem.
> 
> I had a department store c.c. years ago and although my letter clearly described a partial return and a partial refund that I sought, they credited the full amount. I called the c.c. company and they told me that the store would contact them to fix it. The store never did anything.


Hmm. Thanks. I guess I should stop doing it just to be sure.


----------



## BeenBurned

ashlynking said:


> Is it possible for a limited edition Celine Mini luggage to have only 1 serial number? I had this bag authenticated already and it checked out but idk... I've never seen a Celine Mini with only 1 serial number and not 2.


You'll probably find more experience Celine-specific posters here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/


----------



## Parisiangirl

I've noticed some sellers write in their listings that buyers with a low feedback rating should contact them prior to bidding.  What exactly does that do?  

Every time I have a to open an unpaid item case, it's always to a buyer with a feedback rating of 30 or under.  It makes me cringe when one of them wins one of my auctions now.  However, I've had plenty of people with 0-10 feedback ratings who have paid right away so how does one better protect oneself from having to wait 6-7 days before one can put the unpaid item back up for sale? I've already taken all of the measures suggested in the other forum on how to protect yourself from non-paying bidders. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CatePNW

*SNIPING AUCTIONS*

Years ago I used eSnipe to snipe auctions.  I thought I heard that eBay was blocking the IP# of sniping services, but never tried another one.  So, do any of you use a snipe service and if so, which ones are reputable?  Thanks.


----------



## uadjit

Parisiangirl said:


> I've noticed some sellers write in their listings that buyers with a low feedback rating should contact them prior to bidding.  What exactly does that do?
> 
> Every time I have a to open an unpaid item case, it's always to a buyer with a feedback rating of 30 or under.  It makes me cringe when one of them wins one of my auctions now.  However, I've had plenty of people with 0-10 feedback ratings who have paid right away so how does one better protect oneself from having to wait 6-7 days before one can put the unpaid item back up for sale? I've already taken all of the measures suggested in the other forum on how to protect yourself from non-paying bidders.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



It does nothing. It's not enforcable. The best thing you can do is go to your seller settings and set the automatic UPI assistant to the shortest duration possible. UPIs are unavoidable these days.


----------



## BeenBurned

Parisiangirl said:


> I've noticed some sellers write in their listings that buyers with a low feedback rating should contact them prior to bidding.  What exactly does that do?
> 
> Every time I have a to open an unpaid item case, it's always to a buyer with a feedback rating of 30 or under.  It makes me cringe when one of them wins one of my auctions now.  However, I've had plenty of people with 0-10 feedback ratings who have paid right away so how does one better protect oneself from having to wait 6-7 days before one can put the unpaid item back up for sale? I've already taken all of the measures suggested in the other forum on how to protect yourself from non-paying bidders.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.





uadjit said:


> It does nothing. It's not enforcable. The best thing you can do is go to your seller settings and set the automatic UPI assistant to the shortest duration possible. UPIs are unavoidable these days.


Or do fixed price listings with IPR (immediate payment required) to avoid unpaid items. The buyer has to BIN and pay before the item is considered sold.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> I've noticed some sellers write in their listings that buyers with a low feedback rating should contact them prior to bidding.  What exactly does that do?
> 
> Every time I have a to open an unpaid item case, it's always to a buyer with a feedback rating of 30 or under.  It makes me cringe when one of them wins one of my auctions now.  However, I've had plenty of people with 0-10 feedback ratings who have paid right away so how does one better protect oneself from having to wait 6-7 days before one can put the unpaid item back up for sale? I've already taken all of the measures suggested in the other forum on how to protect yourself from non-paying bidders.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


I do mostly BINs because the buyers pay. Most of my BIN buyers don't have much feedback. Ebay allows people who don't have a Paypal account do BINs but they have to pay immediately. 

When I do auctions, 30% to 50% don't pay. It doesn't matter what their feedback is. I had a NPB with a buyer who had bought from me before. She had feedback in the thousands and if you read her feedback, you could see that she had a habit of getting the maximum number of NPBs every month you can get without getting your account suspended.


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> I do mostly BINs because the buyers pay. Most of my BIN buyers don't have much feedback. Ebay allows people who don't have a Paypal account do BINs but they have to pay immediately.
> 
> When I do auctions, 30% to 50% don't pay. It doesn't matter what their feedback is. I had a NPB with a buyer who had bought from me before. She had feedback in the thousands and if you read her feedback, you could see that she had a habit of getting the maximum number of NPBs every month you can get without getting your account suspended.


That's horrible that she gets away with that!  I know that there's pretty much no penalty for doing it either.  I do block a buyer once they have done that.

I have noticed that it happens primarily with auctions and was thinking about going back to primarily BIN listings because I never get more than 2 bidders on any of my items anyway, and that's very rare.
How does one set it up so that BIN buyers have to pay immediately?
Thanks again for the advice.  I find this forum very helpful.


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> That's horrible that she gets away with that!  I know that there's pretty much no penalty for doing it either.  I do block a buyer once they have done that.
> 
> I have noticed that it happens primarily with auctions and was thinking about going back to primarily BIN listings because I never get more than 2 bidders on any of my items anyway, and that's very rare.
> How does one set it up so that BIN buyers have to pay immediately?
> Thanks again for the advice.  I find this forum very helpful.


When you set up a BIN listing, there is a place to check "require immediate payment" in the area that you put your paypal address. I've found that even if I don't check that box, buyers are still paying immediately. I don't know if ebay changed something to require immediate payment anyway. I've noticed that on the items I've bought recently, I've had to pay immediately.


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> When you set up a BIN listing, there is a place to check "require immediate payment" in the area that you put your paypal address. I've found that even if I don't check that box, buyers are still paying immediately. I don't know if ebay changed something to require immediate payment anyway. I've noticed that on the items I've bought recently, I've had to pay immediately.


Thank you!  I will try that.


----------



## whateve

I found a cosmetic case I had been searching for. It was shipped from Canada to the US. The seller wrapped it very well and included the original gift box. But the tissue was slightly damp and everything has a mildew smell. The cosmetic case is quilted nylon with leather trim and has an attached paper price tag. 

I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to punish the seller for an honest mistake but I can't stand the smell. I might be able to get rid of it, but I might have to wash it and then it wouldn't be new with tags anymore. I've thought about sending them a message but it might sound like I'm fishing for a partial refund.

It cost the seller $16 CAD to ship it. If I returned it, she would lose almost as much in postage as the item is worth. I wouldn't want to do that to her.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I found a cosmetic case I had been searching for. It was shipped from Canada to the US. The seller wrapped it very well and included the original gift box. But the tissue was slightly damp and everything has a mildew smell. The cosmetic case is quilted nylon with leather trim and has an attached paper price tag.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to punish the seller for an honest mistake but I can't stand the smell. I might be able to get rid of it, but I might have to wash it and then it wouldn't be new with tags anymore. I've thought about sending them a message but it might sound like I'm fishing for a partial refund.
> 
> It cost the seller $16 CAD to ship it. If I returned it, she would lose almost as much in postage as the item is worth. I wouldn't want to do that to her.


Hmm. I think it depends on your intentions for the item. Based on your statement, "I might have to wash it and then it wouldn't be new with tags anymore," I'm inferring that you planned to resell it. 

If you're planning on keeping it yourself, will it matter if it's no longer NWT?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. I think it depends on your intentions for the item. Based on your statement, "I might have to wash it and then it wouldn't be new with tags anymore," I'm inferring that you planned to resell it.
> 
> If you're planning on keeping it yourself, will it matter if it's no longer NWT?


No, I'm not planning on reselling it. It is bigger than I realized so I might save it for a gift. I've wanted one for a long time so I just want to have it in my possession for awhile with the tags on, since I wasn't planning on using it right away.


----------



## BeenBurned

Not sure what to suggest in that case.


----------



## uadjit

whateve said:


> I found a cosmetic case I had been searching for. It was shipped from Canada to the US. The seller wrapped it very well and included the original gift box. But the tissue was slightly damp and everything has a mildew smell. The cosmetic case is quilted nylon with leather trim and has an attached paper price tag.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to punish the seller for an honest mistake but I can't stand the smell. I might be able to get rid of it, but I might have to wash it and then it wouldn't be new with tags anymore. I've thought about sending them a message but it might sound like I'm fishing for a partial refund.
> 
> It cost the seller $16 CAD to ship it. If I returned it, she would lose almost as much in postage as the item is worth. I wouldn't want to do that to her.



If it's just mildew _odor_ I've had luck with gel odor eliminators like this one http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/20968-fresh-wave-2-pack-odor-eliminator-16-ounce-gel.html. If you think there's actually mildew in it then it'll have to be washed right away, though.


----------



## whateve

uadjit said:


> If it's just mildew _odor_ I've had luck with gel odor eliminators like this one http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/20968-fresh-wave-2-pack-odor-eliminator-16-ounce-gel.html. If you think there's actually mildew in it then it'll have to be washed right away, though.


Thank you. I'm lucky it is nylon so I don't have to worry much about it surviving a wash. I'll put it in the sun tomorrow, then check out the odor eliminator. I can always use something like that.


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> I found a cosmetic case I had been searching for. It was shipped from Canada to the US. The seller wrapped it very well and included the original gift box. But the tissue was slightly damp and everything has a mildew smell. The cosmetic case is quilted nylon with leather trim and has an attached paper price tag.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to punish the seller for an honest mistake but I can't stand the smell. I might be able to get rid of it, but I might have to wash it and then it wouldn't be new with tags anymore. I've thought about sending them a message but it might sound like I'm fishing for a partial refund.
> 
> It cost the seller $16 CAD to ship it. If I returned it, she would lose almost as much in postage as the item is worth. I wouldn't want to do that to her.



I hope you'll update us here on whether you can get the smell out. I am in a similar situation on a leather bag right now - not a mildew smell, but this sickly sweet gramma-type smell (no offense to any grammas around here!!!). I'm going to try and do the sunlight thing and just generally air it out and I've seen some other threads on possible solutions but I honestly can't be near the bag for more than a moment before it makes me want to run away. I do _not _think this was an honest mistake in my case but I also am not sure what to do about it. The bag has other issues that were mostly disclosed in the photos but this was certainly not mentioned anywhere. I think I want to keep the bag, but I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> I hope you'll update us here on whether you can get the smell out. I am in a similar situation on a leather bag right now - not a mildew smell, but this sickly sweet gramma-type smell (no offense to any grammas around here!!!). I'm going to try and do the sunlight thing and just generally air it out and I've seen some other threads on possible solutions but I honestly can't be near the bag for more than a moment before it makes me want to run away. I do _not _think this was an honest mistake in my case but I also am not sure what to do about it. The bag has other issues that were mostly disclosed in the photos but this was certainly not mentioned anywhere. I think I want to keep the bag, but I'm not a happy camper.


Honestly, I've worked on a lot of odors and the gramma perfumey smell is probably the hardest to get rid of. Sunlight isn't going to help. You can put it outside in a covered area so it won't fade. I'm using sunlight because it kills mildew. Unfortunately today it is overcast. I've sprayed the entire bag inside and out with alcohol but the smell is still there.

Usually when I have a very smelly item, I'll put it outside in a protected area for a couple of weeks so it fades enough for me to be able to get near it. Then if it is washable, I'll give it a bath. After that, it usually still needs more treatments. It often takes months to get results.

You can get more suggestions in the Coach Rehab club. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-604.html


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I found a cosmetic case I had been searching for. It was shipped from Canada to the US. The seller wrapped it very well and included the original gift box. But the tissue was slightly damp and everything has a mildew smell. The cosmetic case is quilted nylon with leather trim and has an attached paper price tag.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to punish the seller for an honest mistake but I can't stand the smell. I might be able to get rid of it, but I might have to wash it and then it wouldn't be new with tags anymore. I've thought about sending them a message but it might sound like I'm fishing for a partial refund.
> 
> It cost the seller $16 CAD to ship it. If I returned it, she would lose almost as much in postage as the item is worth. I wouldn't want to do that to her.





devik said:


> I hope you'll update us here on whether you can get the smell out. I am in a similar situation on a leather bag right now - not a mildew smell, but this sickly sweet gramma-type smell (no offense to any grammas around here!!!). I'm going to try and do the sunlight thing and just generally air it out and I've seen some other threads on possible solutions but I honestly can't be near the bag for more than a moment before it makes me want to run away. I do _not _think this was an honest mistake in my case but I also am not sure what to do about it. The bag has other issues that were mostly disclosed in the photos but this was certainly not mentioned anywhere. I think I want to keep the bag, but I'm not a happy camper.


Ugh, I live in the driest sunniest area but since I got the mildewy bag it has been overcast and rainy, so I can't put it in the sun! I've sprayed it with alcohol 3 times now and the smell has gotten better. I just want to be absolutely sure it is all gone or it could come back.


----------



## whateve

I just bought something and now paypal shows that the payment is unclaimed. The seller called paypal and said there is nothing showing up in their paypal so it must be on my end. Wouldn't this message most likely mean the seller made a typo in the paypal address in their listing? It is almost impossible for me to ask them if the address I sent the payment to is the correct address since ebay doesn't allow you to put email addresses in messages.  Is there another reason this could be happening? Is there anything I can fix on my end?


----------



## gator0204

Hello, I recently received a Coach bag I ordered from Ebay (which I had authenticated by the lovely TPF Coach team!).  It was listed as New, Unworn, Unused but without tags.  The original price was 348, I paid 149; so I didn't spend too much on it.  However, when I received it, the bag had small signs of wear and the inner zipper pocket had dirt/crumbs.  Basically it looked to have been gently worn.  Also, the shipper shipped it in a plastic bag.  

What kind of feedback should I leave the seller?  Should I contact them first as a courtesy and tell them that I was disappointed to find the purse in a used condition and shipping packaging was sub-par and that I plan on leaving  Neutral Feedback w/ comments on the product being not as described? I don't want to ask for a refund since the bag is in decent shape.  I just want to let the seller know that they should've been honest. 

Thank you in advance-looking forward to hearing what everyone thinks.


----------



## beekmanhill

whateve said:


> I just bought something and now paypal shows that the payment is unclaimed. The seller called paypal and said there is nothing showing up in their paypal so it must be on my end. Wouldn't this message most likely mean the seller made a typo in the paypal address in their listing? It is almost impossible for me to ask them if the address I sent the payment to is the correct address since ebay doesn't allow you to put email addresses in messages.  Is there another reason this could be happening? Is there anything I can fix on my end?



I had a similar problem several months ago.  Its documented somewhere here on the site.  Someone bought from me and paid, but I could not claim the money.   It was out of his account, and showed in my account, but only on paper, I could not claim the funds.  PayPal  kept telling me I was unverified.   It took me a month to straighten it out with PayPal (useless). 

 Finally as I recall they called buyer to get him to cancel the payment and then repay me.  There was some sort of bug in their system and they never explained to me what it was. During that month they gave me many suggestions all of which I complied with, to no avail.   They thought he'd paid to the incorrect email, then that I wasn't VERIFIED because I had no bank account set up with them. I ended up getting a payPal debit card that I did not want to solve that problem, but nothing worked. They finally called him to cancel the payment and repay it.  Then I had access to the money. 

In my case the payment showed up in my PayPal list, but I could not get at it, so the circumstances are different.      

They do have bugs and I found dealing with them to be most unsatisfactory.   I resorted to  posting the problem on their FB page, and their reps made all sorts of suggestions, but nothing worked.  Finally I wrote a letter to PayPal headquarters and a smart tecchie called me and in one evening the problem was solved (one month later).  Hope you have better luck.    

(Most of the time that was wasted was in applying for and receiving the PayPal debit card and linking that to my account.   That was supposed to be the solution, but it ended up wasting over two weeks)


----------



## whateve

gator0204 said:


> Hello, I recently received a Coach bag I ordered from Ebay (which I had authenticated by the lovely TPF Coach team!).  It was listed as New, Unworn, Unused but without tags.  The original price was 348, I paid 149; so I didn't spend too much on it.  However, when I received it, the bag had small signs of wear and the inner zipper pocket had dirt/crumbs.  Basically it looked to have been gently worn.  Also, the shipper shipped it in a plastic bag.
> 
> What kind of feedback should I leave the seller?  Should I contact them first as a courtesy and tell them that I was disappointed to find the purse in a used condition and shipping packaging was sub-par and that I plan on leaving  Neutral Feedback w/ comments on the product being not as described? I don't want to ask for a refund since the bag is in decent shape.  I just want to let the seller know that they should've been honest.
> 
> Thank you in advance-looking forward to hearing what everyone thinks.


I never leave neutral or negative feedback without contacting the seller first. That seems so unfair!

I would send a nicely worded message to the seller. Start with something positive like "Thank you for shipping so quickly." Then explain your complaints. I'd probably say I don't want to return it because I still like the bag but I was disappointed that the bag appears to have to been used and it wasn't packaged with care. Based on the how the seller responds, I determine what feedback I'm going to leave. 

I had a similar situation. The seller sent a purse in a bag and the strap got crimped and permanently damaged. When I told the seller, she blamed USPS and told me to file an insurance claim. She didn't take responsibility for her actions and was rude so I gave her a negative. She posted a response that called me a scammer, so beware that leaving a negative can hurt you. Before I contacted her, I was inclined to give her a neutral.


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> Ugh, I live in the driest sunniest area but since I got the mildewy bag it has been overcast and rainy, so I can't put it in the sun! I've sprayed it with alcohol 3 times now and the smell has gotten better. I just want to be absolutely sure it is all gone or it could come back.



Silly question but - did you use rubbing alcohol? I've heard people say that vodka works, so I wasn't sure!

Thanks also for letting me know that the perfume smell might be hard to get rid of on my leather bag. It's good to know what I'm up against. I will look through that Coach Rehab thread too.


----------



## whateve

beekmanhill said:


> I had a similar problem several months ago.  Its documented somewhere here on the site.  Someone bought from me and paid, but I could not claim the money.   It was out of his account, and showed in my account, but only on paper, I could not claim the funds.  PayPal  kept telling me I was unverified.   It took me a month to straighten it out with PayPal (useless).
> 
> Finally as I recall they called buyer to get him to cancel the payment and then repay me.  There was some sort of bug in their system and they never explained to me what it was. During that month they gave me many suggestions all of which I complied with, to no avail.   They thought he'd paid to the incorrect email, then that I wasn't VERIFIED because I had no bank account set up with them. I ended up getting a payPal debit card that I did not want to solve that problem, but nothing worked. They finally called him to cancel the payment and repay it.  Then I had access to the money.
> 
> In my case the payment showed up in my PayPal list, but I could not get at it, so the circumstances are different.
> 
> They do have bugs and I found dealing with them to be most unsatisfactory.   I resorted to  posting the problem on their FB page, and their reps made all sorts of suggestions, but nothing worked.  Finally I wrote a letter to PayPal headquarters and a smart tecchie called me and in one evening the problem was solved (one month later).  Hope you have better luck.
> 
> (Most of the time that was wasted was in applying for and receiving the PayPal debit card and linking that to my account.   That was supposed to be the solution, but it ended up wasting over two weeks)


I remember that! The seller is calling ebay now. After I hear back, I'm going to try to cancel the payment and resubmit.


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> I just bought something and now paypal shows that the payment is unclaimed. The seller called paypal and said there is nothing showing up in their paypal so it must be on my end. Wouldn't this message most likely mean the seller made a typo in the paypal address in their listing? It is almost impossible for me to ask them if the address I sent the payment to is the correct address since ebay doesn't allow you to put email addresses in messages.  Is there another reason this could be happening? Is there anything I can fix on my end?



You probably saw the other thread this week about exactly this situation?

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/seller-saying-not-paid-907750.html

It sounds like maybe there's something system-wide right now?? Who knows what's triggering it but maybe you've gotten caught in the same PayPal bug.





beekmanhill said:


> I had a similar problem several months ago.  Its documented somewhere here on the site.  Someone bought from me and paid, but I could not claim the money.   It was out of his account, and showed in my account, but only on paper, I could not claim the funds.  PayPal  kept telling me I was unverified.   It took me a month to straighten it out with PayPal (useless).
> 
> Finally as I recall they called buyer to get him to cancel the payment and then repay me.  There was some sort of bug in their system and they never explained to me what it was. During that month they gave me many suggestions all of which I complied with, to no avail.   They thought he'd paid to the incorrect email, then that I wasn't VERIFIED because I had no bank account set up with them. I ended up getting a payPal debit card that I did not want to solve that problem, but nothing worked. They finally called him to cancel the payment and repay it.  Then I had access to the money.
> 
> In my case the payment showed up in my PayPal list, but I could not get at it, so the circumstances are different.
> 
> They do have bugs and* I found dealing with them to be most unsatisfactory. *  I resorted to  posting the problem on their FB page, and their reps made all sorts of suggestions, but nothing worked.  Finally I wrote a letter to PayPal headquarters and a smart tecchie called me and in one evening the problem was solved (one month later).  Hope you have better luck.
> 
> (Most of the time that was wasted was in applying for and receiving the PayPal debit card and linking that to my account.   That was supposed to be the solution, but it ended up wasting over two weeks)



This is such an understatement!!! I've tried working with PayPal on technical issues before and it's the worst kind of frustration. They have some very bad design decisions baked into their software and they are NOT customer-friendly in how they deal with people who report these things. I'm surprised you EVER got this one resolved, frankly!!! Apparently they respond to _snail mail???  _ Maybe they just recognize that, in this day and age, if someone resorts to WRITING A LETTER, then it must have been BAD!


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> Silly question but - did you use rubbing alcohol? I've heard people say that vodka works, so I wasn't sure!
> 
> Thanks also for letting me know that the perfume smell might be hard to get rid of on my leather bag. It's good to know what I'm up against. I will look through that Coach Rehab thread too.


Yes, I used rubbing alcohol. Once I bought a spray that was advertised as an odor remover and it smelled just like alcohol. Some people swear by vanilla vodka! Sometimes with perfume, what you might have to do is use something that will add a new smell, then that smell is easier to get rid of. I think I remember there is a technique that uses coffee grounds. You could also try baking soda or borax.

If you post pictures of your bag in the Rehab club, it will help determine what methods would be best, without hurting your bag.


----------



## devik

gator0204 said:


> Hello, I recently received a Coach bag I ordered from Ebay (which I had authenticated by the lovely TPF Coach team!).  It was listed as New, Unworn, Unused but without tags.  The original price was 348, I paid 149; so I didn't spend too much on it.  However, when I received it, the bag had small signs of wear and the inner zipper pocket had dirt/crumbs.  Basically it looked to have been gently worn.  Also, the shipper shipped it in a plastic bag.
> 
> What kind of feedback should I leave the seller?  Should I contact them first as a courtesy and tell them that I was disappointed to find the purse in a used condition and shipping packaging was sub-par and that I plan on leaving  Neutral Feedback w/ comments on the product being not as described? I don't want to ask for a refund since the bag is in decent shape.  I just want to let the seller know that they should've been honest.
> 
> Thank you in advance-looking forward to hearing what everyone thinks.



I agree with whateve - contact them first and see how they respond. A seller's reply to such a complaint from me definitely dictates what sort of feedback I will leave.

I would just be careful not to mention anything about leaving feedback in your messages to them, or else I've heard that it could be interpreted as feedback extortion. I don't know how this is policed or anything but I try to be very sensitive to this, personally.


----------



## beekmanhill

devik said:


> You probably saw the other thread this week about exactly this situation?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/seller-saying-not-paid-907750.html
> 
> It sounds like maybe there's something system-wide right now?? Who knows what's triggering it but maybe you've gotten caught in the same PayPal bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such an understatement!!! I've tried working with PayPal on technical issues before and it's the worst kind of frustration. They have some very bad design decisions baked into their software and they are NOT customer-friendly in how they deal with people who report these things. I'm surprised you EVER got this one resolved, frankly!!! Apparently they respond to _snail mail???  _ Maybe they just recognize that, in this day and age, if someone resorts to WRITING A LETTER, then it must have been BAD!



Yes, although they never acknowledged the snail mail, it was shortly after they must have received it that the tecchie (really polite, and competent too) phoned me one evening.  Had to have been a result of the snail mail.   The FB tecchies were not competent, and everytime I posted the negative results of implementing a prior suggestion, a new tecchie started dealing with it.  There was no "ownership" of the problem on their end.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I just bought something and now paypal shows that the payment is unclaimed. The seller called paypal and said there is nothing showing up in their paypal so it must be on my end. Wouldn't this message most likely mean the seller made a typo in the paypal address in their listing? It is almost impossible for me to ask them if the address I sent the payment to is the correct address since ebay doesn't allow you to put email addresses in messages.  Is there another reason this could be happening? Is there anything I can fix on my end?





beekmanhill said:


> I had a similar problem several months ago.  Its documented somewhere here on the site.  Someone bought from me and paid, but I could not claim the money.   It was out of his account, and showed in my account, but only on paper, I could not claim the funds.  PayPal  kept telling me I was unverified.   It took me a month to straighten it out with PayPal (useless).
> 
> Finally as I recall they called buyer to get him to cancel the payment and then repay me.  There was some sort of bug in their system and they never explained to me what it was. During that month they gave me many suggestions all of which I complied with, to no avail.   They thought he'd paid to the incorrect email, then that I wasn't VERIFIED because I had no bank account set up with them. I ended up getting a payPal debit card that I did not want to solve that problem, but nothing worked. They finally called him to cancel the payment and repay it.  Then I had access to the money.
> 
> In my case the payment showed up in my PayPal list, but I could not get at it, so the circumstances are different.
> 
> They do have bugs and I found dealing with them to be most unsatisfactory.   I resorted to  posting the problem on their FB page, and their reps made all sorts of suggestions, but nothing worked.  Finally I wrote a letter to PayPal headquarters and a smart tecchie called me and in one evening the problem was solved (one month later).  Hope you have better luck.
> 
> (Most of the time that was wasted was in applying for and receiving the PayPal debit card and linking that to my account.   That was supposed to be the solution, but it ended up wasting over two weeks)





devik said:


> You probably saw the other thread this week about exactly this situation?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/seller-saying-not-paid-907750.html
> 
> It sounds like maybe there's something system-wide right now?? Who knows what's triggering it but maybe you've gotten caught in the same PayPal bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such an understatement!!! I've tried working with PayPal on technical issues before and it's the worst kind of frustration. They have some very bad design decisions baked into their software and they are NOT customer-friendly in how they deal with people who report these things. I'm surprised you EVER got this one resolved, frankly!!! Apparently they respond to _snail mail???  _ Maybe they just recognize that, in this day and age, if someone resorts to WRITING A LETTER, then it must have been BAD!


It's fixed! The seller said she cleared her cookies and it reverted to an older email. I don't know how she fixed it but I didn't have to do anything. I would have thought she would have had to change the listing and then have me pay again. Maybe she just added that email to her Paypal.


----------



## beekmanhill

whateve said:


> It's fixed! The seller said she cleared her cookies and it reverted to an older email. I don't know how she fixed it but I didn't have to do anything. I would have thought she would have had to change the listing and then have me pay again. Maybe she just added that email to her Paypal.


Whoo hoo, congratulations.   That was a fast resolution.


----------



## gator0204

devik said:


> I agree with whateve - contact them first and see how they respond. A seller's reply to such a complaint from me definitely dictates what sort of feedback I will leave.
> 
> I would just be careful not to mention anything about leaving feedback in your messages to them, or else I've heard that it could be interpreted as feedback extortion. I don't know how this is policed or anything but I try to be very sensitive to this, personally.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gator0204

whateve said:


> I never leave neutral or negative feedback without contacting the seller first. That seems so unfair!
> 
> I would send a nicely worded message to the seller. Start with something positive like "Thank you for shipping so quickly." Then explain your complaints. I'd probably say I don't want to return it because I still like the bag but I was disappointed that the bag appears to have to been used and it wasn't packaged with care. Based on the how the seller responds, I determine what feedback I'm going to leave.
> 
> I had a similar situation. The seller sent a purse in a bag and the strap got crimped and permanently damaged. When I told the seller, she blamed USPS and told me to file an insurance claim. She didn't take responsibility for her actions and was rude so I gave her a negative. She posted a response that called me a scammer, so beware that leaving a negative can hurt you. Before I contacted her, I was inclined to give her a neutral.



I'll contact the seller first.  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Does ebay.com have an option to get your messages in another language than English if you live in the US? I've been communicating with a seller who lives in my state and at the top of the message where it indicates what I wrote it says: 



*El *5/24/15 7:20 AM, xxxxxx *escribió:*

Re: xxxxxx has sent a message


I looked back through the messages I've had from sellers in other countries and I don't see anything on them that shows their language.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Here's my ebay issue. I just won a brand new Mansur Gavriel bag via auction for $25 less than retail.(incuding shipping) Before I could even pay, the seller sends me a message stating that she didnt know how to put a reserve and she cant sell me the bag because it sold for less than she wanted to sell it for.    From what I've read Ebay will not force the seller to send me the item.  What can I do about this?   This person shouldnt be selling at all.  I can't believe they came right out and told me this.   Thanks.


----------



## whateve

Msbuffy100 said:


> Here's my ebay issue. I just won a brand new Mansur Gavriel bag via auction for $25 less than retail.(incuding shipping) Before I could even pay, the seller sends me a message stating that she didnt know how to put a reserve and she cant sell me the bag because it sold for less than she wanted to sell it for.    From what I've read Ebay will not force the seller to send me the item.  What can I do about this?   This person shouldnt be selling at all.  I can't believe they came right out and told me this.   Thanks.


There isn't much you can do. I would send her a copy of the ebay rules that says it is a binding contract. 

Here's something about claiming a reserve when it isn't in the listing:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-reserve.html#report

If she files a cancellation, don't agree to it. At least make her pay the fees. If she refuses to send the bag, you can give her negative feedback.

I don't know if it is a good idea to go ahead and pay if she isn't cooperative.


----------



## Msbuffy100

whateve said:


> There isn't much you can do. I would send her a copy of the ebay rules that says it is a binding contract.
> 
> Here's something about claiming a reserve when it isn't in the listing:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-reserve.html#report
> 
> If she files a cancellation, don't agree to it. At least make her pay the fees. If she refuses to send the bag, you can give her negative feedback.
> 
> I don't know if it is a good idea to go ahead and pay if she isn't cooperative.


Thanks.  Can they also leave me negative feedback?    It is sad this can happen.  She'll just keep doing this to other people and relisting the bag.


----------



## whateve

Msbuffy100 said:


> Thanks.  Can they also leave me negative feedback?    It is sad this can happen.  She'll just keep doing this to other people and relisting the bag.


She can't leave you negative feedback. Sellers can't leave anything but positive for buyers.

Does the seller have much feedback? She may not care about her ebay reputation.


----------



## Msbuffy100

whateve said:


> She can't leave you negative feedback. Sellers can't leave anything but positive for buyers.
> 
> Does the seller have much feedback? She may not care about her ebay reputation.




Even if I dont't pay?

The person has over 300 feedback.  Also they are clearly going to try and sell it again(under who knows what ID)


----------



## BeenBurned

Msbuffy100 said:


> Here's my ebay issue. I just won a brand new Mansur Gavriel bag via auction for $25 less than retail.(incuding shipping) Before I could even pay, the seller sends me a message stating that she didnt know how to put a reserve and she cant sell me the bag because it sold for less than she wanted to sell it for.    From what I've read Ebay will not force the seller to send me the item.  What can I do about this?   This person shouldnt be selling at all.  I can't believe they came right out and told me this.   Thanks.





whateve said:


> There isn't much you can do. I would send her a copy of the ebay rules that says it is a binding contract.
> 
> Here's something about claiming a reserve when it isn't in the listing:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-reserve.html#report
> 
> If she files a cancellation, don't agree to it. At least make her pay the fees. If she refuses to send the bag, you can give her negative feedback.
> 
> I don't know if it is a good idea to go ahead and pay if she isn't cooperative.





Msbuffy100 said:


> Even if I dont't pay?
> 
> The person has over 300 feedback.  Also they are clearly going to try and sell it again(under who knows what ID)


If you think she's savvy enough to know what she's doing and selling without a reserve on purpose to save fees but not follow through on the sale, you'd have to make your payment before being able to leave feedback. If you haven't paid, you can't neg her. 

My suggestion is that since you want the item and you're willing to complete the purchase, you should pay for it. That way, the seller would have it on record that she didn't fulfill her end of the contract and you would be allowed to leave feedback. 


Msbuffy100 said:


> Thanks.  Can they also leave me negative feedback?    It is sad this can happen.  She'll just keep doing this to other people and relisting the bag.


Has this item been listed before, sold and relisted?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Msbuffy100 said:


> Even if I dont't pay?
> 
> The person has over 300 feedback.  Also they are clearly going to try and sell it again(under who knows what ID)




I would call eBay and see what they recommend. You are happy to pay so they may tell you to go ahead and do it. I would probably pay it, so the onus is on her. You have her note saying she won't ship and they can see the messages between you two as long as the communications stays within the eBay system.


----------



## whateve

Msbuffy100 said:


> Even if I dont't pay?
> 
> The person has over 300 feedback.  Also they are clearly going to try and sell it again(under who knows what ID)


You have 2 days or more to pay, depending on the seller's settings. If she has her NPB settings set to automatically open an unpaid item case, you could get a NPB strike but no one would see it. It isn't the same as feedback. One NPB strike doesn't hurt you. Still, you don't deserve one.

I would call ebay and tell them what she said. Tell them you want the item and you want to pay but you don't know if you should. I'm almost inclined to tell you to go ahead and pay. If she doesn't want to send it, she'll have to refund you. You are protected by ebay and paypal protection.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I would call ebay and tell them what she said. Tell them you want the item and you want to pay but you don't know if you should. I'm almost inclined to tell you to go ahead and pay. If she doesn't want to send it, she'll have to refund you. You are protected by ebay and paypal protection.


Yup, this! ^^^^^

Except I wouldn't call ebay at this point. I'm afraid ebay might give you bad information, for example, tell you to agree to the cancellation since the seller doesn't want to sell. And that's incorrect.

Instead, just pay and either she follows through or cancels. And if she cancels, either she'll issue the refund or you'll get it through a dispute. And you'll be able to leave feedback.


----------



## Msbuffy100

As far as I can tell it was never listed before this.   Also it will allow me to leave feedback even though I havent paid.  She was very clear in saying she didnt want to lose money and because it sold for less than what she thought, she is not sending it to me.  She said she didnt know how to do a reserve.


----------



## BeenBurned

Msbuffy100 said:


> As far as I can tell it was never listed before this.   Also it will allow me to leave feedback even though I havent paid.  She was very clear in saying she didnt want to lose money and because it sold for less than what she thought, she is not sending it to me.  She said she didnt know how to do a reserve.


It'll let you leave feedback but if she complains to ebay that you didn't pay, they'll remove the feedback.


----------



## Elisafi

Msbuffy100 said:


> As far as I can tell it was never listed before this.   Also it will allow me to leave feedback even though I havent paid.  She was very clear in saying she didnt want to lose money and because it sold for less than what she thought, she is not sending it to me.  She said she didnt know how to do a reserve.



If you want to get the bag, I'd say go ahead and make the payment. I have had similar situation, seller messaged me saying she don't want to sell the item after all because the price was too low and wanted me to accept her cancel request, but I really wanted that item so I paid anyways. I guess the seller in my case realized how it was going to end for her (she having to pay the fees & getting bag feedback) so she ended up sending me the item and all ended well. I hate it when sellers are trying to do something like this, after all there is a binding contract.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Update:  I decided to pay for the item this morning.  She immediately refunded with a note saying the item is no longer available.    I called Ebay to report her.  I left negative feedback. That's pretty much it.    I have a feeling she'll just relist under another ebay name.  Well that was fun.. NOT!  Not meant to be I suppose.


----------



## rdgldy

at least you left her negative feedback, if nothing else!


----------



## Msbuffy100

rdgldy said:


> at least you left her negative feedback, if nothing else!




Right.  After the refund it took a minute for me to figure out that I could even leave feedback.   I almost think it was only because I left that page up on another window.   After the refund it wasnt working.


----------



## devik

Apparently it's not against eBay policy to categorize a bag as "new" and then describe it as "gently used"?

I just looked in the options for reporting a listing and could not find anything that would apply to this.

It this just a case of buyer beware? No rules against it?


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Apparently it's not against eBay policy to categorize a bag as "new" and then describe it as "gently used"?
> 
> I just looked in the options for reporting a listing and could not find anything that would apply to this.
> 
> It this just a case of buyer beware? No rules against it?


It's reportable but whether ebay will act on the report would be anyone's guess. 

It's a form of KWS - use of "new" when items aren't new. It can be reported using your choice of the following because it's also misleading by using "new" in the title and saying otherwise in the description.


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> It's reportable but whether ebay will act on the report would be anyone's guess.
> 
> It's a form of KWS - use of "new" when items aren't new. It can be reported using your choice of the following because it's also misleading by using "new" in the title and saying otherwise in the description.



Brilliant! Very helpful, thanks so much.


----------



## devik

^^ And a general observation related to this: It's shocking to me how quickly bags sell, and for how much of a price premium, when they are listed as "New" - even when the actual listing makes it clear from pics and description that the bag is used. Comparable used bags seem to go for a lot less. Anyone else notice this? I guess many buyers are not that attentive?


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> ^^ And a general observation related to this: It's shocking to me how quickly bags sell, and for how much of a price premium, when they are listed as "New" - even when the actual listing makes it clear from pics and description that the bag is used. Comparable used bags seem to go for a lot less. Anyone else notice this? I guess many buyers are not that attentive?


And that's why seller do it and why ebay has a rule against it!


----------



## whateve

devik said:


> ^^ And a general observation related to this: It's shocking to me how quickly bags sell, and for how much of a price premium, when they are listed as "New" - even when the actual listing makes it clear from pics and description that the bag is used. Comparable used bags seem to go for a lot less. Anyone else notice this? I guess many buyers are not that attentive?


The buyers may be setting their search for "new" only and so aren't expecting to see anything that isn't really new.

ETA: I kind of like the way Tradesy does it. It either has the retail tags or it doesn't. It either shows signs of wear or it doesn't.


----------



## ayinger

Not sure if this the right forum but... Has anyone ever paid directly through Paypal? I'm not even sure if it's allowed but I won a bid for a vintage chanel. It did not meet the reserve so the seller offered me a reasonable price via a msg and I'm willing to pay it. However, is the purchase covered through any protection (ie. eBay protection) if I pay via Paypal directly.


----------



## BeenBurned

ayinger said:


> Not sure if this the right forum but... Has anyone ever paid directly through Paypal? I'm not even sure if it's allowed but I won a bid for a vintage chanel. It did not meet the reserve so the seller offered me a reasonable price via a msg and I'm willing to pay it. However, is the purchase covered through any protection (ie. eBay protection) if I pay via Paypal directly.


If an item that's listed with a reserve doesn't meet the reserve, the seller does have the option of selling to at the price the bidding reached. 

But it's unethical and immoral (IMO) for the seller to cheat ebay out of its fees because both you and the seller found each as a result of ebay giving the exposure. 

Additionally, if you read the ebay subforum, both buyers and sellers who circumvent the ebay (or other website venue) to make their deals often run into problems that would have been more easily resolved had they done the transactions honestly. 

There's no ebay protection and both you and the seller run the risk of losing your accounts by going "off-ebay." Since the messages are going through ebay's system, they can see what's transpiring.

I don't recommend it.


----------



## whateve

ayinger said:


> Not sure if this the right forum but... Has anyone ever paid directly through Paypal? I'm not even sure if it's allowed but I won a bid for a vintage chanel. It did not meet the reserve so the seller offered me a reasonable price via a msg and I'm willing to pay it. However, is the purchase covered through any protection (ie. eBay protection) if I pay via Paypal directly.


Have the seller relist as an auction starting at the price you've agreed to. She can end the auction right after you bid.  Or she can list as a BO and you can make an offer for the amount you've agreed to. Since you found each other through ebay, you should complete the transaction there.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Is eBay now allowing the sale of designer dust bags or something?  I've brought it up on this forum before that they allow certain sellers to sell them regularly but when I've posted them, I've gotten flagged.  However, I they haven't been stopped me from buying them

Anyway, it seems to be open season on designer dust bags right now.  I have six pages of designer dust bags saved right now--just to prove a point to eBay C.S.  It's killing my business on the venue where I have been selling them.  I'm debating whether I should just try to sell them on eBay if everyone else is doing so.  I'm certainly not going to flag everyone.

I'm not sure if eBay is too busy with fixing up their site to care or if they have changed their rules.  Any insight?

Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

Parisiangirl said:


> Is eBay now allowing the sale of designer dust bags or something?  I've brought it up on this forum before that they allow certain sellers to sell them regularly but when I've posted them, I've gotten flagged.  However, I they haven't been stopped me from buying them
> 
> Anyway, it seems to be open season on designer dust bags right now.  I have six pages of designer dust bags saved right now--just to prove a point to eBay C.S.  It's killing my business on the venue where I have been selling them.  I'm debating whether I should just try to sell them on eBay if everyone else is doing so.  I'm certainly not going to flag everyone.
> 
> I'm not sure if eBay is too busy with fixing up their site to care or if they have changed their rules.  Any insight?
> 
> Thanks.



The rule is still in place. Having been flagged and removed on the very first and only time I listed a dust bag on eBay, I have been frustrated to watch many, many other sellers list and sell theirs, even when I report them. 

I understand the reason for the prohibition, but it is ridiculous if eBay can't consistently enforce it. Legitimate reasons for buying and selling the dust bags more than outweigh the miniscule potential harm (making it easier to pass off a fake bag) caused by allowing them to be sold. 

More of a rant than an insight....sorry.


----------



## EGBDF

Parisiangirl said:


> Is eBay now allowing the sale of designer dust bags or something?  I've brought it up on this forum before that they allow certain sellers to sell them regularly but when I've posted them, I've gotten flagged.  However, I they haven't been stopped me from buying them
> 
> Anyway, it seems to be open season on designer dust bags right now.  I have six pages of designer dust bags saved right now--just to prove a point to eBay C.S.  It's killing my business on the venue where I have been selling them.  I'm debating whether I should just try to sell them on eBay if everyone else is doing so.  I'm certainly not going to flag everyone.
> 
> I'm not sure if eBay is too busy with fixing up their site to care or if they have changed their rules.  Any insight?
> 
> Thanks.



http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/new-policy-allowing-boxes-dust-bags-etc-904948.html


----------



## Parisiangirl

EGBDF said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/new-policy-allowing-boxes-dust-bags-etc-904948.html


Thanks for the info.  It now makes sense.


----------



## Catbird9

Wow, I missed that change. Good to know! I'm off to list that dust bag now!


----------



## cathead87

Has anyone else had their photo "enhanced" by eBay?


----------



## Msbuffy100

ayinger said:


> Not sure if this the right forum but... Has anyone ever paid directly through Paypal? I'm not even sure if it's allowed but I won a bid for a vintage chanel. It did not meet the reserve so the seller offered me a reasonable price via a msg and I'm willing to pay it. However, is the purchase covered through any protection (ie. eBay protection) if I pay via Paypal directly.




Plenty of people do this and it is against Ebay rules.  Ebay fees are 10%, paypal 3%   
It is not covered by any ebay rules.  If is a fake bag, are you covered by paypal? I wouldnt take the chance. EVER.


----------



## BeenBurned

cathead87 said:


> Has anyone else had their photo "enhanced" by eBay?


There's a whole thread about it:
Ebay Editing Gallery Photos


----------



## cathead87

BeenBurned said:


> There's a whole thread about it:
> Ebay Editing Gallery Photos


 
LOL. Well, that shows you how observant I am.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Catbird9 said:


> Wow, I missed that change. Good to know! I'm off to list that dust bag now!


Ditto.  I've been listing like a mad woman today.  I sold four of a specific brand that no one else had within an hour of posting.  Now I think I sold them too cheaply.  

I do feel bad for some of the other venues though because I really would like to see their business grow over eBay's.  I guess it's not going to happen now.  I had some of those dust bags listed at a much cheaper price for a month now and only sold one. 

Again, thanks for the information.


----------



## whateve

I have some used Gucci sandals with the dustbag. Do people want the dustbag with used shoes? Or should I sell the dustbag separately?


----------



## Parisiangirl

So, what is eBay's policy on listing's like this?  I've been seeing more and more of them pop up lately and they sell pretty quickly.  It clearly says in the title that it's a replica so the buyer isn't trying to deceive anyone, and I guarantee that these will be sold within the next 24 hours.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-BOTTOMS...055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c53d3e577


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> I have some used Gucci sandals with the dustbag. Do people want the dustbag with used shoes? Or should I sell the dustbag separately?



You will probably make more by selling it separately.  I would check first to see how many Gucci dust bags are out there.  The market is saturated with Coach dust bags so I can tell I'm going to have a hard time selling mine now, but I sold 5 Dior dust bags today.  It's all about supply and demand.


----------



## Catbird9

Parisiangirl said:


> So, what is eBay's policy on listing's like this?  I've been seeing more and more of them pop up lately and they sell pretty quickly.  It clearly says in the title that it's a replica so the buyer isn't trying to deceive anyone, and I guarantee that these will be sold within the next 24 hours.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-BOTTOMS...055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c53d3e577



Reportable.


*Policy overview*

                 Items that bear a company's  official brand name or logo can be listed as long as the products were  lawfully made by, for, or with the consent of that company.
                 We don't allow replicas, counterfeit items,  or unauthorized copies to be listed on eBay. Unauthorized copies may  include things that are bootlegged, illegally duplicated, or pirated.

....

Not allowed: Counterfeits, fakes, or replicas of brand name items (for example, a  purse bearing the Chanel name or logo that wasn't made by Chanel)


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> You will probably make more by selling it separately.  I would check first to see how many Gucci dust bags are out there.  The market is saturated with Coach dust bags so I can tell I'm going to have a hard time selling mine now, but I sold 5 Dior dust bags today.  It's all about supply and demand.


That's what I was thinking. I just didn't want a customer to get upset that they weren't getting the dust bag. I don't understand why anyone would want to put worn shoes in a dust bag unless they were going to wash the dust bag in between uses. The dirt from the soles would get on the inside of the bag and could transfer to the tops.

Once when I shipped a bag to England, I was being so careful to wrap every piece of hardware, etc. that I took it out the dust bag to do so, fully intending to put the dustbag on afterwards, but then I totally forgot. I never mentioned the dustbag was included in the listing, but still I felt bad when the customer asked about it. If she had been in the states, I would have mailed her one.

I have a stash of Coach dust bags but I'm not ready to sell any yet. I never know when I'll get another bag that doesn't have a dust bag. Plus the strings have broken on several so it's good to have extras.


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> That's what I was thinking. I just didn't want a customer to get upset that they weren't getting the dust bag. I don't understand why anyone would want to put worn shoes in a dust bag unless they were going to wash the dust bag in between uses. The dirt from the soles would get on the inside of the bag and could transfer to the tops.
> 
> Once when I shipped a bag to England, I was being so careful to wrap every piece of hardware, etc. that I took it out the dust bag to do so, fully intending to put the dustbag on afterwards, but then I totally forgot. I never mentioned the dustbag was included in the listing, but still I felt bad when the customer asked about it. If she had been in the states, I would have mailed her one.
> 
> I have a stash of Coach dust bags but I'm not ready to sell any yet. I never know when I'll get another bag that doesn't have a dust bag. Plus the strings have broken on several so it's good to have extras.


As long as you don't advertise the shoes as coming with a dust bag, you are fine. 
And you are right, it is kind of gross to store them in one because of the dirt on them.  I usually throw in a new Louboutin dust bag with the Louboutin shoes that I sell for a high price, but I will never put the shoes in the bag out of fear that the color might bleed on the shoes.  I just put it in a small Ziploc bag in the box.  That's something else to consider, although I think the Gucci ones might be beige.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Catbird9 said:


> Reportable.
> 
> 
> *Policy overview*
> 
> Items that bear a company's  official brand name or logo can be listed as long as the products were  lawfully made by, for, or with the consent of that company.
> We don't allow replicas, counterfeit items,  or unauthorized copies to be listed on eBay. Unauthorized copies may  include things that are bootlegged, illegally duplicated, or pirated.
> 
> ....
> 
> Not allowed: Counterfeits, fakes, or replicas of brand name items (for example, a  purse bearing the Chanel name or logo that wasn't made by Chanel)



Thanks.
I don't even know why anyone on eBay would even consider them because not only are the fakes ugly, but you can get authentic ones for about the same price here (if not less sometimes)!  I see the listing is gone.  I hope no one bought them at $249:  they aren't even worth $20.


----------



## BeenBurned

Parisiangirl said:


> Thanks.
> I don't even know why anyone on eBay would even consider them because not only are the fakes ugly, but you can get authentic ones for about the same price here (if not less sometimes)!  I see the listing is gone.  I hope no one bought them at $249:  they aren't even worth $20.


I found the cache so I know who the seller was. 

Watch for  staterlynnd to see if it gets relisted.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...hash=item1c53d3e577+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## devik

whateve said:


> I have some used Gucci sandals with the dustbag. Do people want the dustbag with used shoes? Or should I sell the dustbag separately?



I also don't store my shoes in the DB (though I do store them in the box) - HOWEVER if I were to buy used shoes I would prefer they came with everything. Box, dustbag, taps. I wouldn't _not _buy if they didn't but I would like it if they did - particularly in case I decide to sell again later! 

I doubt any shoe is going to go for a higher price because it has a dustbag though, at least not used ones. Maybe new would? IDK. If you can get more for your Gucci dustbag separately then I say go for it! I've already bought one solo dustbag since they've become available recently and will probably buy more.


----------



## Parisiangirl

BeenBurned said:


> I found the cache so I know who the seller was.
> 
> Watch for  staterlynnd to see if it gets relisted.
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...hash=item1c53d3e577+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us



Will do.  Thanks.  Maybe I should save the seller too.


----------



## BeenBurned

Parisiangirl said:


> Will do.  Thanks.  Maybe I should save the seller too.


Yes, save the seller as the cache won't be viewable forever.


----------



## Parisiangirl

It's actually quite interesting that when you do a search for "red bottoms" on eBay (which I have never done before), you will get a ton of shoes shipped from China with red bottoms that are basically Louboutin knock offs in a sense.  These companies have 16K + feedback ratings.  They don't show you a close up of the bottoms so that you can see if they have the forged CL signature on them or not.  

I know Christian Louboutin won the case against YSL in court that they couldn't use red bottoms on their shoes unless it was on their monochromatic ones.  So...eBay is in a sense allowing copyright infringement after all.   Luckily these shoes are only selling for $20 a pair.


----------



## BeenBurned

Parisiangirl said:


> It's actually quite interesting that when you do a search for "red bottoms" on eBay (which I have never done before), you will get a ton of shoes shipped from China with red bottoms that are basically Louboutin knock offs in a sense.  These companies have 16K + feedback ratings.  They don't show you a close up of the bottoms so that you can see if they have the forged CL signature on them or not.
> 
> I know Christian Louboutin won the case against YSL in court that they couldn't use red bottoms on their shoes unless it was on their monochromatic ones.  So...eBay is in a sense allowing copyright infringement after all.   Luckily these shoes are only selling for $20 a pair.


I'd never searched "red bottoms" either and just tried it. 

I have no idea of authenticate as I don't know CL shoes but I'd assume she'd use the brand name in the title if they were genuine. There a red "CL" dust bag and the item specifics show the brand as CL:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-bottoms-/181764304974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51ff304e

Interesting: Description states "Christian L" and item specifics give the brand as "Christian Louboutin Look"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Bottom-...269?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a01002c5d


----------



## Msbuffy100

I have an item up for sale BIN or make an offer.  I have that I will only ship in the USA,  but I just received an offer from someone in another country.   How weird!  

So I tell them I only ship to the USA,  and they make another, yet higher offer.  :weird:


----------



## BeenBurned

Msbuffy100 said:


> I have an item up for sale BIN or make an offer.  I have that I will only ship in the USA,  but I just received an offer from someone in another country.   How weird!
> 
> So I tell them I only ship to the USA,  and they make another, yet higher offer.  :weird:


It's not enough to state that you only ship to US. You have to set your buyer preferences so they won't allows bids and offers from countries you don't ship to. 

If an international buyer purchases because your settings don't block them, you're obligated to sell or ebay can consider you a non-performing seller.


----------



## Msbuffy100

BeenBurned said:


> It's not enough to state that you only ship to US. You have to set your buyer preferences so they won't allows bids and offers from countries you don't ship to.
> 
> If an international buyer purchases because your settings don't block them, you're obligated to sell or ebay can consider you a non-performing seller.


I do have it set up that way.  

International shipping (optional)
Send your package to the US shipping center and the rest will be taken care of for you. Get details- opens in a new window or tab
Create your own international shipping option
No international shipping((I have this checked))  ??


----------



## Catbird9

Msbuffy100 said:


> I do have it set up that way.
> 
> International shipping (optional)
> Send your package to the US shipping center and the rest will be taken care of for you. Get details- opens in a new window or tab
> Create your own international shipping option
> No international shipping((I have this checked))  ??



You may also have to set this in Seller Account/Site Preferences/Seller Preferences/Buyer Requirements:

*                                 Buyers in locations to which I don't ship                             *
                         Block buyers whose primary shipping address is in a location I don't ship to.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Catbird9 said:


> You may also have to set this in Seller Account/Site Preferences/Seller Preferences/Buyer Requirements:
> 
> *                                 Buyers in locations to which I don't ship                             *
> Block buyers whose primary shipping address is in a location I don't ship to.



Thanks.  I have that checked too.  Totally weird.   

BUT  I did check and the global shipping option was turned on.  When I went to turn it off,  if gave a list of reasons why and  "I didnt know it was on"  was one of them.  lol

Sounds about right.  I just noticed that lately.  Where a seller can send to ebay and then ebay sends international for them.  meh,  I don't trust that.   I would love to hear other experience with that.


----------



## Catbird9

Msbuffy100 said:


> Thanks.  I have that checked too.  Totally weird.
> 
> BUT  I did check and the global shipping option was turned on.  When I went to turn it off,  if gave a list of reasons why and  "I didnt know it was on"  was one of them.  lol
> 
> Sounds about right.  I just noticed that lately.  Where a seller can send to ebay and then ebay sends international for them.  meh,  I don't trust that.   I would love to hear other experience with that.



I had a buyer in Germany contact me about that. She wanted to bid on my item, but the shipping cost to Germany using eBay's Global Shipping Program (which was turned on, and I didn't know it...lol!) would have been very high. She said I could use USPS First Class International Shipping for a much lower rate. I checked and it was true, and it was trackable. I sold and shipped it to her without a problem, and I turned off eBays default GSP selection on my account. 

I have a feeling GSP might discourage some international bidders. I think the program might work better for some than others, depending on the country, the weight and value of the item being shipped, whether customs declarations or other documents are required, etc.


----------



## BeenBurned

^^^ This still doesn't answer (I don't think) why an international buyer was able to make offers on a listing where the seller's buyer requirements are appropriately set.


----------



## threadbender

I wonder if, when the GSP is on, it negates the no selling to other countries by virtue that, with GPS, the seller is not having to "ship" to another country. Ebay may not take into account that the seller doesn't want to deal with foreign buyers in any way.


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> I wonder if, when the GSP is on, it negates the no selling to other countries by virtue that, with GPS, the seller is not having to "ship" to another country. Ebay may not take into account that the seller doesn't want to deal with foreign buyers in any way.


But it seems to me that checking "*Buyers in locations to which I don't ship"                              * would mean buyers who live in those countries shouldn't be able to bid/buy. They ARE in locations to which seller doesn't ship despite what the shipping address would be (with GSP).


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> But it seems to me that checking "*Buyers in locations to which I don't ship"                              * would mean buyers who live in those countries shouldn't be able to bid/buy. They ARE in locations to which seller doesn't ship despite what the shipping address would be (with GSP).



I agree, but EBay is nothing if not irrational at times. lol


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> But it seems to me that checking "*Buyers in locations to which I don't ship"                              * would mean buyers who live in those countries shouldn't be able to bid/buy. They ARE in locations to which seller doesn't ship despite what the shipping address would be (with GSP).


Since she had GSP turned on, the buyer was in a location she shipped to. As long as it was a country GSP ships to, then a buyer in that country would be allowed to bid.


----------



## whateve

Msbuffy100 said:


> Thanks.  I have that checked too.  Totally weird.
> 
> BUT  I did check and the global shipping option was turned on.  When I went to turn it off,  if gave a list of reasons why and  "I didnt know it was on"  was one of them.  lol
> 
> Sounds about right.  I just noticed that lately.  Where a seller can send to ebay and then ebay sends international for them.  meh,  I don't trust that.   I would love to hear other experience with that.


I've shipped several items with GSP and had no problems. I've sent items to Canada, Great Britain, the Russian Federation, and probably others as well. 

There are risks with international sales, but those risks are higher when you ship on your own IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Since she had GSP turned on, the buyer was in a location she shipped to. As long as it was a country GSP ships to, then a buyer in that country would be allowed to bid.


Okay. THanks for clarifying.


----------



## whateve

How is it that this listing is priced in euros but the seller is supposedly in Miami?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-14045-Black-Gray-Silver-Bleeker-Patchwork-Shoulder-Bag-/261915984744?
Based on the extended handling time, it looks like the seller is planning on coming to the states to mail it. Does ebay allow US sellers to require payment in other currencies?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> How is it that this listing is priced in euros but the seller is supposedly in Miami?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-14045-Black-Gray-Silver-Bleeker-Patchwork-Shoulder-Bag-/261915984744?
> Based on the extended handling time, it looks like the seller is planning on coming to the states to mail it. Does ebay allow US sellers to require payment in other currencies?


Something similar was discussed earlier in the week on another group I'm in. 

This seller is supposedly in NY but her listings are priced in AU. (She has an Australian twitter account based in Sydney, Australia.)
https://twitter.com/makeupau

But when asked about her location, she claimed US. 

Yet her listings don't show up (when you click) on ebay.com.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Laura-Mercier-Illuminating-Tinted-Moisturizer-SPF-20-Natural-Radiance-50ml-/281636739903?nma=true&si=djYlR%252ByZeaOpUFzxSaN6cAFmgtk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I have no idea how or why this happens but I don't believe the sellers are located where they claim to be.

ETA: as further confirmation of my suspicion, if you search "coach 14045," the listing comes up as being from an international seller.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+14045&_sacat=0


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Something similar was discussed earlier in the week on another group I'm in.
> 
> This seller is supposedly in NY but her listings are priced in AU. (She has an Australian twitter account based in Sydney, Australia.)
> https://twitter.com/makeupau
> 
> But when asked about her location, she claimed US.
> 
> Yet her listings don't show up (when you click) on ebay.com.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Laura-Merci...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I have no idea how or why this happens but I don't believe the sellers are located where they claim to be.
> 
> ETA: as further confirmation of my suspicion, if you search "coach 14045," the listing comes up as being from an international seller.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+14045&_sacat=0


I'm pretty sure she is really in Spain. The listing was in one of my ebay emails and it originally linked to the Spain site.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure she is really in Spain. The listing was in one of my ebay emails and it originally linked to the Spain site.



Maybe these sellers run the business from somewhere else, but the items are located in, and ship from, the U.S.


----------



## threadbender

Catbird9 said:


> Maybe these sellers run the business from somewhere else, but the items are located in, and ship from, the U.S.



Then, why not show up on the US site?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Ok I need some help If an item is listed as Best Offer should I offer 5% off the listing price( I don't want to offend the seller) wasn't for sure if there was some kind of $ amount or % when it comes to Best Offers. 
TIA


----------



## mkr

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Ok I need some help If an item is listed as Best Offer should I offer 5% off the listing price( I don't want to offend the seller) wasn't for sure if there was some kind of $ amount or % when it comes to Best Offers.
> TIA


I would try looking at similar items for sale and see what they are going for.  I think there is a way to search for what the same bag has sold for in the past.  Hopefully someone more experienced than me can help with that.  Good luck!


----------



## Catbird9

carlpsmom said:


> Then, why not show up on the US site?



Good question!


----------



## Catbird9

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Ok I need some help If an item is listed as Best Offer should I offer 5% off the listing price( I don't want to offend the seller) wasn't for sure if there was some kind of $ amount or % when it comes to Best Offers.
> TIA



As a seller, I wouldn't be offended by an offer as low as 30% off my BIN price. Why? Because I'd have an interested buyer. I  welcome such offers because you can counter-offer and hopefully, arrive at a mutually agreeable price. Win-Win!

If the buyer is just trying to lowball me, and is not really interested, that too is useful information. All part of doing business.

I agree with mkr's suggestion. Run a search for items like the one you're interested in, click on Show Only: Sold Listings in the panel on the left side of the page.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Catbird9 said:


> As a seller, I wouldn't be offended by an offer as low as 30% off my BIN price. Why? Because I'd have an interested buyer. I  welcome such offers because you can counter-offer and hopefully, arrive at a mutually agreeable price. Win-Win!
> 
> If the buyer is just trying to lowball me, and is not really interested, that too is useful information. All part of doing business.
> 
> I agree with mkr's suggestion. Run a search for items like the one you're interested in, click on Show Only: Sold Listings in the panel on the left side of the page.


Thank you both I will definitely search for similar items.


----------



## Katrin_k

Sometimes buyers offer me price twice lower than buy it now, It really confounds me, I think 20% is ok, but depends on items


----------



## devik

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Ok I need some help If an item is listed as Best Offer should I offer 5% off the listing price( I don't want to offend the seller) wasn't for sure if there was some kind of $ amount or % when it comes to Best Offers.
> TIA



You can also look at the seller's history and see if they frequently accept OBOs - that can help guide you as to how friendly they are to them, and how open to negotiation. If all of their recent transactions say "Best Offer Accepted" then go lower in your opening bid. That's my strategy at least!


----------



## Parisiangirl

Can I do a second chance offer to another bidder if I have another deadbeat winner of an auction (with 0 feedback rating) against whom I opened an unpaid item case or do I really have to wait 4 days for them to respond?  I don't understand this policy because as of yet, I've only had 1 person who actually paid with within the 4 days.  All it does is hold up your inventory for a week due to some person who doesn't even have the courtesy to cancel the transaction.

I couldn't do BIN with these shoes because even though they were high end, they had a lot of issues so I didn't know how to price them.  

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Parisiangirl

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Ok I need some help If an item is listed as Best Offer should I offer 5% off the listing price( I don't want to offend the seller) wasn't for sure if there was some kind of $ amount or % when it comes to Best Offers.
> TIA


You could go lower than 5% and not insult the buyer.  What's insulting is 50% off.  I won't do the obo option unless I really want to move something because I've had it around too long and I'm tired of it.  I usually will consider offers that are in the 20-30% off vicinity.  

Like another member said, look at the sold listings and see what the item is going for.  However, there are always sellers who give things away so you also have to consider the price the buyer's starting price.  You can make 3 offers to the same buyer, and they can always counteroffer too.

Good luck!


----------



## whateve

Parisiangirl said:


> Can I do a second chance offer to another bidder if I have another deadbeat winner of an auction (with 0 feedback rating) against whom I opened an unpaid item case or do I really have to wait 4 days for them to respond?  I don't understand this policy because as of yet, I've only had 1 person who actually paid with within the 4 days.  All it does is hold up your inventory for a week due to some person who doesn't even have the courtesy to cancel the transaction.
> 
> I couldn't do BIN with these shoes because even though they were high end, they had a lot of issues so I didn't know how to price them.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


If you offer a second chance and the first buyer comes back and pays, you are going to have a couple of very mad buyers. I've had sellers send me an email asking me if I'd be interested if the first buyer doesn't pay. That way you can gauge if the second buyer is even interested and reach her before she finds something else to replace it.

One time a seller sent me a second chance offer a couple of days after the auction ended. I accepted and paid, then the original buyer came back and paid, so my payment was refunded. It was extremely disappointing!


----------



## whateve

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Ok I need some help If an item is listed as Best Offer should I offer 5% off the listing price( I don't want to offend the seller) wasn't for sure if there was some kind of $ amount or % when it comes to Best Offers.
> TIA


Another thing to keep in mind. Some sellers don't really want to sell items at Best offer, but the way the ebay listing page is designed, BO is the default. So if the seller doesn't uncheck it, their listing shows BO. I've had sellers reject every offer, no matter how reasonable. I think it is because they don't know BO shows on their listing.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Parisiangirl

whateve said:


> If you offer a second chance and the first buyer comes back and pays, you are going to have a couple of very mad buyers. I've had sellers send me an email asking me if I'd be interested if the first buyer doesn't pay. That way you can gauge if the second buyer is even interested and reach her before she finds something else to replace it.
> 
> One time a seller sent me a second chance offer a couple of days after the auction ended. I accepted and paid, then the original buyer came back and paid, so my payment was refunded. It was extremely disappointing!


That's a good idea.  Maybe I'll try that approach.  I'm almost at the point where I'm thinking of only selling my high end shoes on Lollipuff from now on because I'm sick of non payers.  It's a different target market but it may take longer to sell. We'll see.

I do like your idea.  Thanks again.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Has anyone else had someone message then and offer 10% of item price because their daughter has cancer and she would enjoy the item? I just got a message where I was offered $30 for LV keychain I listed for $300. She said her daughter was just diagnosed with cancer and would love it. 
Even if I were to believe her, that's pretty much like giving a stranger a LV keychain for free.


----------



## uadjit

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone else had someone message then and offer 10% of item price because their daughter has cancer and she would enjoy the item? I just got a message where I was offered $30 for LV keychain I listed for $300. She said her daughter was just diagnosed with cancer and would love it.
> Even if I were to believe her, that's pretty much like giving a stranger a LV keychain for free.


 I would just say "no thanks" and block her.


----------



## BeenBurned

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone else had someone message then and offer 10% of item price because their daughter has cancer and she would enjoy the item? I just got a message where I was offered $30 for LV keychain I listed for $300. She said her daughter was just diagnosed with cancer and would love it.
> Even if I were to believe her, that's pretty much like giving a stranger a LV keychain for free.


I've gotten lots of sob stories. I do reply (because I think it's rude no to), apologize that I can't afford to sell for that price, wish them luck in finding something at a price they're comfortable with and wish them well with their (or child/husband/mother/grandmother) health.


----------



## MelBoogie

I made an impulse bid last night without doing my homework and I won an auction for a Celine Phantom.  The very kind umoma in the Authenticate This Celine forum verified that it's a fake.  Do you have any suggestions on how I should proceed?  I would like to avoid getting negative feedback for nonpayment, but I'm certainly not going to pay and have to go through the hassle of disputing the sale.

Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this. I am looking forward to becoming more active on the TPF, so hopefully I won't be a newbie for too long.

Thank you!


----------



## mkr

MelBoogie said:


> I made an impulse bid last night without doing my homework and I won an auction for a Celine Phantom.  The very kind umoma in the Authenticate This Celine forum verified that it's a fake.  Do you have any suggestions on how I should proceed?  I would like to avoid getting negative feedback for nonpayment, but I'm certainly not going to pay and have to go through the hassle of disputing the sale.
> 
> Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this. I am looking forward to becoming more active on the TPF, so hopefully I won't be a newbie for too long.
> 
> Thank you!


If it's fake, don't pay for it, no matter what the penalty.


----------



## MelBoogie

mkr said:


> If it's fake, don't pay for it, no matter what the penalty.




Thanks and agreed. Any suggestions for how to avoid getting bad feedback? Should have done my diligence, but I'm hoping to minimize the damage to the very little feedback I have.


----------



## BeenBurned

MelBoogie said:


> I made an impulse bid last night without doing my homework and I won an auction for a Celine Phantom.  The very kind umoma in the Authenticate This Celine forum verified that it's a fake.  Do you have any suggestions on how I should proceed?  I would like to avoid getting negative feedback for nonpayment, but I'm certainly not going to pay and have to go through the hassle of disputing the sale.
> 
> Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this. I am looking forward to becoming more active on the TPF, so hopefully I won't be a newbie for too long.
> 
> Thank you!





MelBoogie said:


> Thanks and agreed. Any suggestions for how to avoid getting bad feedback? Should have done my diligence, but I'm hoping to minimize the damage to the very little feedback I have.


Seller's can't give negative feedback so that's not an issue. 

Let the seller know that the bag is fake, confirmed on TPF (include link) and was illegal to have listed in the first place. Tell her you don't want to complete the transaction and to cancel it. 

If she refuses (which would be really stupid of her), pay for it, then file a SNAD dispute through ebay. In the dispute, state the facts and that you want a full refund and that the seller shouldn't ship.

See where it goes after you tell her that it was confirmed fake.

ETA: I'd like to add a caveat for buyers regarding the seller,  lanius2014. 

I (personally) would never buy a designer item from a seller with private listings. While private listings can be justified in certain types of listings, IMO, there's no reason for a private listing with handbags. It's too easy for dishonest sellers to hide a multitude of sins with listings where you can't see the history. And she's sold a LOT of items with private bidding/buying.

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=lanius2014&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers

http://www.ebay.com/sch/lanius2014/...00&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684


----------



## uadjit

mkr said:


> If it's fake, don't pay for it, no matter what the penalty.


+1. I would never pay for a bag that has been confirmed fake. I would tell the seller you want to cancel because the bag is fake, point to this thread. If she refuses then just take a non-paying bidder strike. Chances are you can just call eBay and have them remove it, anyway.


----------



## Parisiangirl

It's much easier to not pay for it now, and communicate both with her and to eBay C.S. why you are not paying for it, then paying or it and having to dispute the transaction.  As long as you don't make it a habit to not pay for auctions or items you purchase, one unpaid item strike won't hurt you.  It may not even turn into one if you can prove to eBay that the item is a fake.


----------



## Parisiangirl

BeenBurned said:


> I've gotten lots of sob stories. I do reply (because I think it's rude no to), apologize that I can't afford to sell for that price, wish them luck in finding something at a price they're comfortable with and wish them well with their (or child/husband/mother/grandmother) health.


Wow!  I hear all sorts of sob stories on the streets of New York (there's one panhandler who has been telling the same story about being $7 short for his train fare every single weekend for the last 7 years)!  I've actually told him he needs to come up with a new story.  However, I must say this one is one I haven't heard yet and I wouldn't expect it on eBay of all places.

I did have someone email me with a low offer including shipping on a handbag asking me to give her a military discount.  I was really going to lose money on it so I told her I really appreciated her service and that I knew how difficult it can be because my husband was also in the military (which is true), but I couldn't afford to let it go at that price. 

Find a way to politely decline the offer.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Seller's can't give negative feedback so that's not an issue.
> 
> *Let the seller know that the bag is fake, confirmed on TPF (include  link) and was illegal to have listed in the first place. Tell her you  don't want to complete the transaction and to cancel it. *
> 
> *If she refuses (which would be really stupid of her), pay for it, then  file a SNAD dispute through ebay. In the dispute, state the facts and  that you want a full refund and that the seller shouldn't ship.*
> 
> See where it goes after you tell her that it was confirmed fake.
> 
> ETA: I'd like to add a caveat for buyers regarding the seller,  lanius2014.
> 
> I (personally) would never buy a designer item from a seller with  private listings. While private listings can be justified in certain  types of listings, IMO, there's no reason for a private listing with  handbags. It's too easy for dishonest sellers to hide a multitude of  sins with listings where you can't see the history. And she's sold a LOT  of items with private bidding/buying.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=lanius2014&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/lanius2014/...00&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684





uadjit said:


> +1. I would never pay for a bag that has been confirmed fake. I would tell the seller you want to cancel because the bag is fake, point to this thread. If she refuses then just take a non-paying bidder strike. Chances are you can just call eBay and have them remove it, anyway.





Parisiangirl said:


> It's much easier to not pay for it now, and communicate both with her and to eBay C.S. why you are not paying for it, then paying or it and having to dispute the transaction.  As long as you don't make it a habit to not pay for auctions or items you purchase, one unpaid item strike won't hurt you.  It may not even turn into one if you can prove to eBay that the item is a fake.


I agree that it's preferable not to pay for the fake (thus my part of the post in *blue*, but there's a good reason why I think it's appropriate should the seller deny the cancellation, thus the part in *red* including why I think it would be very stupid for the seller to force you into this corner!

If a SNAD dispute is opened, the seller's account gets an automatic and unremovable ding on her account. And since the seller has already had fakes, her account will be at risk of suspension. 

Should it come to that, it could be the end of her "ripping people off" career.

As a buyer, you have protection and will get your money back.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Parisiangirl said:


> Wow!  I hear all sorts of sob stories on the streets of New York (there's one panhandler who has been telling the same story about being $7 short for his train fare every single weekend for the last 7 years)!  I've actually told him he needs to come up with a new story.  However, I must say this one is one I haven't heard yet and I wouldn't expect it on eBay of all places.
> 
> I did have someone email me with a low offer including shipping on a handbag asking me to give her a military discount.  I was really going to lose money on it so I told her I really appreciated her service and that I knew how difficult it can be because my husband was also in the military (which is true), but I couldn't afford to let it go at that price.
> 
> Find a way to politely decline the offer.




I've had a few stories like this before but this is by far the lowest offer I've ever received. 90% off is a little ridiculous.


----------



## yakusoku.af

BeenBurned said:


> I've gotten lots of sob stories. I do reply (because I think it's rude no to), apologize that I can't afford to sell for that price, wish them luck in finding something at a price they're comfortable with and wish them well with their (or child/husband/mother/grandmother) health.




I let her know I couldn't accept anything close to her offer of $30. And then she came back with an offer of $45... 
I'm going to reply 1 more time letting her know it's not possible and then block her.


----------



## yakusoku.af

uadjit said:


> I would just say "no thanks" and block her.




I'm on my way to block her now. Her second offer was only $45 not even 25% of the price I listed it for.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Has anyone else had to try to communicate with sellers and buyers that seem to not speak english as their primary language?  I keep getting questions and answers to my questions that I can barely understand.  This is all on the regular Ebay site. Here's some examples.


"This bag now dont have tag and original package, the bag is 100% real?" 

Hi it is too trouble , it's ok shipping to PayPal offer adress,"
"
"Hi can please you shipping address as blow" 

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Msbuffy100 said:


> Has anyone else had to try to communicate with sellers and buyers that seem to not speak english as their primary language?  I keep getting questions and answers to my questions that I can barely understand.  This is all on the regular Ebay site. Here's some examples.
> 
> 
> 1. "This bag now dont have tag and original package, the bag is 100% real?"
> 
> 2. Hi it is too trouble , it's ok shipping to PayPal offer adress,"
> "
> 3. "Hi can please you shipping address as blow"
> 
> Any advice? Thanks!


I give people a lot of credit because if I were to go to the ebay.ru (Russia) or ebay.jp (Japan) or ebay.sg (Singapore) or even a Spanish-speaking ebay site, I wouldn't even know how to begin to ask a question in their language. 

Yet members from just about every other country ask their questions in English and usually, I'm able to figure out what they're saying. 

These are my interpretations of the above.

1. There aren't any tags or box but the bag is new and authentic

2. I can't change the shipping address. Just ship to the paypal address. 

3. Please ship to the following address. (I assume that this wasn't the address associated with the paypal account.)

Again, we need to be tolerant and patient with people for whom English isn't their native language.


----------



## Dana Li

BgaHolic said:


> Apologies in advance if this was already asked, but how does one get started selling?  I read all the time that everyone feels leery buying from a seller with zero feedback but how does one start?  I am contemplating selling a couple of things and have been researching the subject to no avail. Any tips? TIA!!


Take pictures for your item, describe your item clearly and clarify. make sure that your item is of good quality, make sure that the payment is safe and the item will definitely arrive at the customer, it is very important for you to win the trust of the buyer.
Good luck.
Dana


----------



## Dana Li

mpgtown99 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would appreciate your feedback on this basic question ---
> 
> I just sold my first item on eBay. Buyer paid promptly, I shipped out item the next morning, and it was delivered and signed for by buyer yesterday.  I understand that one can leave positive feedback only for the buyer, and since she paid quickly I'd like to do that.  However, I don't know if she will become a "difficult" buyer and leave negative feedback.  I haven't heard from her yet so that's a good sign, but it's only been 1 day, so how long should I wait before I ask her to leave positive feedback?  Or am I supposed to leave feedback first as a seller, and tell her I left her positive feedback, and politely ask she do the same?  As a buyer, I've always emailed the seller immediately to tell them that I've received the package and I'm leaving positive feedback (if I'm satisfied with the item), and if he/she can also do the same.
> 
> As a new seller, the payment is suspended so I am eager to get a positive feedback.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions/feedback/comments.



I think it depends, some buyers may forget to confirm the order, so let alone feedback.
I suggest you could email to her


----------



## Msbuffy100

BeenBurned said:


> I give people a lot of credit because if I were to go to the ebay.ru (Russia) or ebay.jp (Japan) or ebay.sg (Singapore) or even a Spanish-speaking ebay site, I wouldn't even know how to begin to ask a question in their language.
> 
> Yet members from just about every other country ask their questions in English and usually, I'm able to figure out what they're saying.
> 
> These are my interpretations of the above.
> 
> 1. There aren't any tags or box but the bag is new and authentic
> 
> 2. I can't change the shipping address. Just ship to the paypal address.
> 
> 3. Please ship to the following address. (I assume that this wasn't the address associated with the paypal account.)
> 
> Again, we need to be tolerant and patient with people for whom English isn't their native language.


Thanks but these are all people who live in the US.  I dont have international options.  It just makes me nervous as a seller and buyer when communication isnt clear.


----------



## devik

Msbuffy100 said:


> Has anyone else had to try to communicate with sellers and buyers that seem to not speak english as their primary language?  I keep getting questions and answers to my questions that I can barely understand.  This is all on the regular Ebay site. Here's some examples.
> 
> 
> "This bag now dont have tag and original package, the bag is 100% real?"
> 
> Hi it is too trouble , it's ok shipping to PayPal offer adress,"
> "
> "Hi can please you shipping address as blow"
> 
> Any advice? Thanks!






Msbuffy100 said:


> Thanks but these are all people who live in  the US.  I dont have international options.  *It just makes me nervous as  a seller and buyer when communication isnt clear.*




ITA! However since it's on ebay.com then as long as YOU are clear in your communications to them, I would hope that eBay will have your back if you proceed with a transaction and there are problems. Both myself and whateve recently had transactions with people who claimed they weren't at fault because English is not their first language. I didn't pursue a claim against my seller; can't recall what whateve did (I think hers was a buyer and whateve won?). Anyway, I understand your concern!

Personally I would interpret at least the first of those three statements a bit differently:

*"This bag now dont have tag and original package, the bag is 100% real?" *
_Assuming this is coming from a buyer, they are asking "Since you don't have the tags then can you assure me that it's authentic?" (Silly question of course, tags don't make the bag genuine!)_

*"Hi it is too trouble , it's ok shipping to PayPal offer adress,"*
_Again assuming coming from a buyer - one who presumably had asked about alternate shipping options previously and you said no? They're now saying that it's fine to ship to the PayPal address. (Which you would hopefully be doing anyway!)_

*"Hi can please you shipping address as blow" *
_Again, sounds like a buyer asking you to please use the shipping address that they've noted below ("blow"). Which again, hopefully you will not do unless it's also the PayPal confirmed address!_

In such cases, I would always restate the question in my response before answering it, so that there's a record of how you have interpreted it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Msbuffy100 said:


> Thanks but these are all people who live in the US.  I dont have international options.  It just makes me nervous as a seller and buyer when communication isnt clear.


Just because someone lives in the US doesn't mean they're English-speaking natives. The US welcomes immigrants with open arms and is a melting pot of nationalities, cultures and personalities. 

I understand the frustration you feel when you aren't quite understanding what your buyers (or sellers) are saying but I just find it insulting to expect someone to use perfect English just because they live in the US and buy on ebay.com.

Just out of curiosity, I did a search of the US population that is non-English speaking and found that about 20% of people spoke languages other than English at home! That's HUGE!!

https://www.census.gov/prod/2013pubs/acs-22.pdf (Page 3) 

291 million surveyed
230 million spoke only English
60 million spoke other than English

So is it surprising that you'll get buyers for whom English isn't their native tongue? Should they not buy on ebay? Or should they not live in the US unless they learn to speak fluently?


----------



## Catbird9

One time a non-paying bidder wrote me a message entirely in Spanish! I don't speak it, but I used Google Translate and got the gist: he was apologizing for not paying. I composed an answer  in English accepting his apology and saying it was OK, and had Google translate it into Spanish. It felt good to bridge the language gap!


----------



## BgaHolic

Thank you Dana Li!


----------



## whateve

Msbuffy100 said:


> Thanks but these are all people who live in the US.  I dont have international options.  It just makes me nervous as a seller and buyer when communication isnt clear.





devik said:


> ITA! However since it's on ebay.com then as long as YOU are clear in your communications to them, I would hope that eBay will have your back if you proceed with a transaction and there are problems. Both myself and whateve recently had transactions with people who claimed they weren't at fault because English is not their first language. I didn't pursue a claim against my seller; can't recall what whateve did (I think hers was a buyer and whateve won?). Anyway, I understand your concern!
> 
> Personally I would interpret at least the first of those three statements a bit differently:
> 
> *"This bag now dont have tag and original package, the bag is 100% real?" *
> _Assuming this is coming from a buyer, they are asking "Since you don't have the tags then can you assure me that it's authentic?" (Silly question of course, tags don't make the bag genuine!)_
> 
> *"Hi it is too trouble , it's ok shipping to PayPal offer adress,"*
> _Again assuming coming from a buyer - one who presumably had asked about alternate shipping options previously and you said no? They're now saying that it's fine to ship to the PayPal address. (Which you would hopefully be doing anyway!)_
> 
> *"Hi can please you shipping address as blow" *
> _Again, sounds like a buyer asking you to please use the shipping address that they've noted below ("blow"). Which again, hopefully you will not do unless it's also the PayPal confirmed address!_
> 
> In such cases, I would always restate the question in my response before answering it, so that there's a record of how you have interpreted it.





BeenBurned said:


> Just because someone lives in the US doesn't mean they're English-speaking natives. The US welcomes immigrants with open arms and is a melting pot of nationalities, cultures and personalities.
> 
> I understand the frustration you feel when you aren't quite understanding what your buyers (or sellers) are saying but I just find it insulting to expect someone to use perfect English just because they live in the US and buy on ebay.com.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I did a search of the US population that is non-English speaking and found that about 20% of people spoke languages other than English at home! That's HUGE!!
> 
> https://www.census.gov/prod/2013pubs/acs-22.pdf (Page 3)
> 
> 291 million surveyed
> 230 million spoke only English
> 60 million spoke other than English
> 
> So is it surprising that you'll get buyers for whom English isn't their native tongue? Should they not buy on ebay? Or should they not live in the US unless they learn to speak fluently?


In my case, the buyer never asked any questions before hitting BIN. After she got it, she said it was too small and seemed to think her lack of English language skills would be enough to force me to take the return. I had set the listing to "no returns accepted" and offered free shipping, so I would have lost money on a return. When I told her I wouldn't accept the return because it was accurately described, she opened a SNAD case, which I won. 

The point is: they are welcome to use ebay.com, but *they shouldn't get special treatment *in a SNAD case just because they couldn't read or comprehend the listing, or be exempt from SNAD as a seller because they didn't have the language skills to describe their item accurately.


----------



## Elisafi

This is a rather desperate question, but is there anyone who has username for Swedish auction site called *Tradera*? I'd need a bit of help


----------



## Parisiangirl

So I finally relisted the designer shoes that I had to open an unpaid item case on last week  because the highest bidder didn't pay and the second highest bidder didn't respond to my email about a second chance offer should the winning bidder not pay.  This time I listed them as a BIN at a bit of a higher price with OBO as an option.  I got an offer within hours and the person who made the offer then "purchased" them at the list price before I could respond within the hour of making her offer (my work won't let us access eBay or any shopping sites so I couldn't respond).

This is another buyer with low feedback and she still hasn't paid, despite me sending her an invoice telling her to please pay within 48 hours to avoid an unpaid item case automatically being opened.   I looked at her feedback, and one of them states that she never paid for the item she bought.  I really don't want to lose another 6 days waiting for another deadbeat to not respond before I can relist them because I'm leaving to go on vacation soon.  Can I just cancel the item and say it's no longer available to sell it on another site where I know I will have less problems?  I've learned my lesson with selling shoes too cheaply on eBay (which is something I normally don't do with this brand of shoes).

By the way, the one who didn't pay me for the last auction on these shoes is now trying to sell a real high end bag with only about 3 pictures, a description of about 5 words, and the line "serious bidders only."  I really feel like emailing her and saying something to the effect of maybe she should practice what she preaches, but I know that's petty.  I have a feeling that bag is a fake.  Unfortunately it's not a brand I know how to authenticate, and there are too few pictures to use common sense to even try authenticating it.   

Sorry, just needed to vent a little.


----------



## threadbender

Parisiangirl said:


> So I finally relisted the designer shoes that I had to open an unpaid item case on last week  because the highest bidder didn't pay and the second highest bidder didn't respond to my email about a second chance offer should the winning bidder not pay.  This time I listed them as a BIN at a bit of a higher price with OBO as an option.  I got an offer within hours and the person who made the offer then "purchased" them at the list price before I could respond within the hour of making her offer (my work won't let us access eBay or any shopping sites so I couldn't respond).
> 
> This is another buyer with low feedback and she still hasn't paid, despite me sending her an invoice telling her to please pay within 48 hours to avoid an unpaid item case automatically being opened.   I looked at her feedback, and one of them states that she never paid for the item she bought.  I really don't want to lose another 6 days waiting for another deadbeat to not respond before I can relist them because I'm leaving to go on vacation soon.  Can I just cancel the item and say it's no longer available to sell it on another site where I know I will have less problems?  I've learned my lesson with selling shoes too cheaply on eBay (which is something I normally don't do with this brand of shoes).
> 
> By the way, the one who didn't pay me for the last auction on these shoes is now trying to sell a real high end bag with only about 3 pictures, a description of about 5 words, and the line "serious bidders only."  I really feel like emailing her and saying something to the effect of maybe she should practice what she preaches, but I know that's petty.  I have a feeling that bag is a fake.  Unfortunately it's not a brand I know how to authenticate, and there are too few pictures to use common sense to even try authenticating it.
> 
> Sorry, just needed to vent a little.



When you list a Buy It Now, make sure you choose immediate payment required. Then, this won't happen.


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> When you list a Buy It Now, make sure you choose immediate payment required. Then, this won't happen.


----------



## Parisiangirl

You had mentioned that to me before, now that I think about it.  I don't see that as an option anywhere.  I just went into one of my "BIN" listings right now to revise it, and I don't see it anywhere.  Is it because I don't allow international shipping possibly?  Or maybe because I don't have a store?  I tried going into my account preferences too and I don't see the option.

Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

It's a checkbox the individual listing form, in the "Select how you'll be paid" section.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Okay, I just called eBay C.S. and she explained to me how to do it by going into advanced settings.

Thanks again.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Sorry, one more question.  I have an international buyer who is interested in an item I have for sale.  I usually don't do international shipping because I've had too many problems with it when sending some of my family's things back from Europe.  There's a buyer from Canada who is interested in purchasing an item I have for sale on both eBay and Etsy.  It's not real expensive so if I do sell it to her, I would prefer she buy it off of me on Etsy where I can adjust that listing only for international shipping.

Do you know if prepaid first-class shipping labels purchased on eBay or Etsy to Canada come with tracking?  Priority shipping is going to be too expensive relative to the cost of the item.


----------



## Jayne1

Quick question -- I have a $150 designer item up on eBay and i received a message from a buyer stating that her account had been hacked, eBay is fixing it and that is why she couldn't bid, could I change my requirements/restrictions.

My Buyer Requirements Activity page says she had 'Too many Unpaid Item strikes' so I changed the 2 Un paid cases in 12 months, to 4 in 12 months, just on that auction and didn't change anything else, and she said she still cannot bid (true, she still has too many strikes according to my Buyer Requirements page)&#8230; she wants me to remove all restrictions. She'll pay right away if I want to end it for her.

Her FB is excellent according to Toolhaus, although as a seller, she has lots of complaints.

Just curious what others would do.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> Quick question -- I have a $150 designer item up on eBay and i received a message from a buyer stating that her account had been hacked, eBay is fixing it and that is why she couldn't bid, could I change my requirements/restrictions.
> 
> My Buyer Requirements Activity page says she had 'Too many Unpaid Item strikes' so I changed the 2 Un paid cases in 12 months, to 4 in 12 months, just on that auction and didn't change anything else, and she said she still cannot bid (true, she still has too many strikes according to my Buyer Requirements page) she wants me to remove all restrictions. She'll pay right away if I want to end it for her.
> 
> Her FB is excellent according to Toolhaus, although as a seller, she has lots of complaints.
> 
> Just curious what others would do.


If you don't mind the probability of another unpaid item, unblock her. 

Another option is to make it BIN with IPR so she'll have to pay before it's considered sold.

Keep in mind that you have those restrictions in place for a reason, and it's to block buyers like this! 

Don't end it to sell privately. It's cheating, unethical and won't make her pay any more quickly than if she bought through ebay.

(For the record, I'd probably tell her, "sorry."


----------



## devik

Here's my quick question 

This seller has included the buyer's ID in response to feedback. I assume this is against policy and eBay will remove it if it's reported? Or is this allowed?

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> If you don't mind the probability of another unpaid item, unblock her.
> 
> Another option is to make it BIN with IPR so she'll have to pay before it's considered sold.
> 
> Keep in mind that you have those restrictions in place for a reason, and it's to block buyers like this!
> 
> Don't end it to sell privately. It's cheating, unethical and won't make her pay any more quickly than if she bought through ebay.
> 
> (For the record, I'd probably tell her, "sorry."



Oh no, I would never end to sell privately I just started to get a bad feeling when I changed my restrictions to 4 in the past 12 months and eBay still blocked her.

I will tell her 'sorry' but just curious, is this "hacked" story perhaps a real thing? Does it happen causing so many UP items?


----------



## Catbird9

Jayne1 said:


> Oh no, I would never end to sell privately I just started to get a bad feeling when I changed my restrictions to 4 in the past 12 months and eBay still blocked her.
> 
> I will tell her 'sorry' but just curious, is this "hacked" story perhaps a real thing? Does it happen causing so many UP items?



It could happen. Then again, "hacked" could mean anything from "my 16 year old daughter used my eBay ID to buy things without my permission" to "I fell for a phishing attempt and my password was stolen."


----------



## Catbird9

devik said:


> Here's my quick question
> 
> This seller has included the buyer's ID in response to feedback. I assume this is against policy and eBay will remove it if it's reported? Or is this allowed?
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365




IMO it looks like the seller is retaliating by including the buyer's ID in their response to the negative feedback.  Retaliatory feedback is not allowed, but this would be a judgment eBay would have to make, and I think only the affected buyer could ask for it to be removed. 

I would avoid this unpleasant seller. Geesh!


----------



## Jayne1

Catbird9 said:


> It could happen. Then again, "hacked" could mean anything from "my 16 year old daughter used my eBay ID to buy things without my permission" to "I fell for a phishing attempt and my password was stolen."


She keeps trying to bid (unsuccessfully) and signed up for a new account today and bid successfully. I cancelled the bid because I have a stipulation that buyers newly signed up, and with no feedback, must get in touch with me first&#8230; so I politely wrote to tell her that, since she didn't read my terms on the auction page and she wrote back saying she was just trying to bid because she couldn't under her old account.  I had a feeling that newbie was her.

This means she really wants my item and will not give me any trouble&#8230; or, she _is_ trouble and I should block both of her accounts.


----------



## Toby93

I sold an item on Tradesy a few days ago and shipped it promptly. I insured it for the full amount, but didn't get a signature ( it was a $300 item).  The buyer emailed me last night and said they did not receive it, even though USPS says it was delivered.  I am not sure what to tell the buyer?  I did say that maybe they should check with the local PO to see where it was delivered to.  Should I contact USPS?


----------



## noshoepolish

devik said:


> Here's my quick question
> 
> This seller has included the buyer's ID in response to feedback. I assume this is against policy and eBay will remove it if it's reported? Or is this allowed?
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ve&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> She is letting other sellers know that the buyer is fishing for partials instead of returning items.  She accepts returns.  Buyers should return the item, not fish for partials.


----------



## noshoepolish

Catbird9 said:


> IMO it looks like the seller is retaliating by including the buyer's ID in their response to the negative feedback.  Retaliatory feedback is not allowed, but this would be a judgment eBay would have to make, and I think only the affected buyer could ask for it to be removed.
> 
> I would avoid this unpleasant seller. Geesh!




She is not leaving retaliatory feedback.  Technically she is responding to feedback left for her.  She is allowed to do that.  The only part I am not sure is allowed is posting the ID like that.


----------



## Catbird9

noshoepolish said:


> devik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my quick question
> 
> This seller has included the buyer's ID in response to feedback. I assume this is against policy and eBay will remove it if it's reported? Or is this allowed?
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ve&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> She is letting other sellers know that the buyer is fishing for partials instead of returning items.  She accepts returns.  Buyers should return the item, not fish for partials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That particular seller charges a 10% restocking fee for returns, as well as no refund for postage both ways.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with a buyer asking for a partial refund if the item is not as described.
Click to expand...


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Here's my quick question
> 
> This seller has included the buyer's ID in response to feedback. I assume this is against policy and eBay will remove it if it's reported? Or is this allowed?
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365





Catbird9 said:


> IMO it looks like the seller is retaliating by including the buyer's ID in their response to the negative feedback.  Retaliatory feedback is not allowed, but this would be a judgment eBay would have to make, and I think only the affected buyer could ask for it to be removed.
> 
> I would avoid this unpleasant seller. Geesh!





noshoepolish said:


> devik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my quick question
> 
> This seller has included the buyer's ID in response to feedback. I assume this is against policy and eBay will remove it if it's reported? Or is this allowed?
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is letting other sellers know that the buyer is fishing for partials instead of returning items.  She accepts returns.  Buyers should return the item, not fish for partials.
Click to expand...




noshoepolish said:


> She is not leaving retaliatory feedback.  Technically she is responding to feedback left for her.  She is allowed to do that.  The only part I am not sure is allowed is posting the ID like that.


Technically it's not allowed but I appreciate that the seller did that because it gives us the opportunity to know who to block, information we don't normally have! 

Thank you seller, whoever you are!!


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> Technically it's not allowed but I appreciate that the seller did that because it gives us the opportunity to know who to block, information we don't normally have!
> 
> Thank you seller, whoever you are!!



That's what I was thinking (and is sort of why I posted it!).


----------



## love4mom

Catbird9 said:


> noshoepolish said:
> 
> 
> 
> That particular seller charges a 10% restocking fee for returns, as well as no refund for postage both ways.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with a buyer asking for a partial refund if the item is not as described.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restocking fee will never apply if the buyer states the reason for the return: Not as described. Also, the seller will be on the hook for the return postage, so the buyer will not be out of any money. If it is good enough to keep, it is good enough to pay for.
> No big box store would issue a partial refund if the item arrives damaged or not what buyer expected. The store will say: return for refund.
Click to expand...


----------



## Catbird9

I disagree that "if its good enough to keep, it's good enough to pay for." I guess I've been lucky to encounter sellers on eBay who are willing to work with me when the item turned out to have a minor flaw that they hadn't noticed. 

In one case, a wallet had a few broken stitches. In another case, the item was not leather as the seller believed, but vinyl. In a third case, another wallet had a tear in the lining that the seller hadn't noticed. When I wrote to them, saying I was disappointed but would prefer not to return the item, they all apologized for the oversight and were kind enough to offer me a partial refund. 

eBay is different from big box stores in many ways, and this is one of them.


----------



## Elisafi

I'm having a problem with seller, it seems like she doesn't know how to send me a new total. 

Prior placing my Best Offer, I contacted the seller asking if she'd be willing to post with USPS instead of the GSP. Seller agreed to my request and accepted the offer I placed. After that I sent the seller "Request for new total" and asked her to send me a new invoice with USPS shipping price added. Instead of sending the new invoice, the seller contacted me saying she doesn't know how to send the new invoice. I tried to help her, but she still couldn't do it so I suggested perhaps she could call eBay and ask them to assist her. She replied and agreed to my proposal, but since then I haven't heard anything back... it's been two days already.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## noshoepolish

Elisafi said:


> I'm having a problem with seller, it seems like she doesn't know how to send me a new total.
> 
> Prior placing my Best Offer, I contacted the seller asking if she'd be willing to post with USPS instead of the GSP. Seller agreed to my request and accepted the offer I placed. After that I sent the seller "Request for new total" and asked her to send me a new invoice with USPS shipping price added. Instead of sending the new invoice, the seller contacted me saying she doesn't know how to send the new invoice. I tried to help her, but she still couldn't do it so I suggested perhaps she could call eBay and ask them to assist her. She replied and agreed to my proposal, but since then I haven't heard anything back... it's been two days already.
> 
> Any thoughts?




You should have asked her to adjust the listing before you made the offer.  I don't know anything about using GSP except that it sucks.  Maybe someone here can help.


----------



## Elisafi

noshoepolish said:


> You should have asked her to adjust the listing before you made the offer.  I don't know anything about using GSP except that it sucks.  Maybe someone here can help.



The seller asked me to go ahead and place the offer, she didn't want to updated the listing.

I know it is possible to send a new invoice without the GSP after an auction has ended, but I have no idea how difficult it is to execute... Oh well, I guess the seller will sort this out with eBay cs if she wants my money


----------



## Toby93

Elisafi said:


> The seller asked me to go ahead and place the offer, she didn't want to updated the listing.
> 
> I know it is possible to send a new invoice without the GSP after an auction has ended, but I have no idea how difficult it is to execute... Oh well, I guess the seller will sort this out with eBay cs if she wants my money



I have run into this issue also - if you can navigate the site and find the "request an invoice" from the seller, she will be able to change the total there.


----------



## Dana Li

BgaHolic said:


> Well then I really have a problem 'cause I've never bought anything on Ebay before either.  I am a total Ebay virgin! :lolots:  I guess I'm just getting scared of being taken advantage of especially when I read a lot of these threads! Which of the two do you recommend when it comes to shipping - UPS or USPS?


USPS usually takes 5-10days to arrive at United States. UPS is faster than usps.


----------



## Elisafi

Toby93 said:


> I have run into this issue also - if you can navigate the site and find the "request an invoice" from the seller, she will be able to change the total there.



Yes, I have used the "Request total price from seller" form, but it seems like the seller is having problems with removing the GSP and adding the USPS. She isn't very experienced seller, so I guess she hasn't done this before. She better learn now, I think I won't be the last buyer asking for USPS instead of the GSP


----------



## alansgail

I do most of my eBay items with a BIN only. Sometimes I do a Make an Offer. I sold my item at a reduced price for a customer and they said they had paid me through paypal.
I require instant payment and hadn't heard it go through......when I checked with PP I saw they had written an echeck and it will take about 5 days to clear (sigh!). Was a check made possible because it wasn't purchased through the BIN offer but instead we negotiated a price? 

Of course on my item it says that they should receive it within 4 days.....ridiculous!
How can I avoid taking checks in the future? It seems no matter what I do I run into road blocks on eBay!!!!!!
Too.......many.........steps!


----------



## BeenBurned

alansgail said:


> I do most of my eBay items with a BIN only. Sometimes I do a Make an Offer. I sold my item at a reduced price for a customer and they said they had paid me through paypal.
> I require instant payment and hadn't heard it go through......when I checked with PP I saw they had written an echeck and it will take about 5 days to clear (sigh!). Was a check made possible because it wasn't purchased through the BIN offer but instead we negotiated a price?
> 
> Of course on my item it says that they should receive it within 4 days.....ridiculous!
> How can I avoid taking checks in the future? It seems no matter what I do I run into road blocks on eBay!!!!!!
> Too.......many.........steps!


1. If you accept PP, you're required to accept all forms of payment through PP, including echecks. Although sellers do it, stating in a listing that you don't take echecks is a violation of PP policy.

2. Only BINs can require immediate payment. If you negotiated a price (b.o.?), the buyer needn't pay immediately and can take 2 days (or more) to pay. 

3. When it says they should receive it within 4 days, that means after cleared payment. The echeck doesn't clear for 4 days so once it clears and you ship, they should receive it.


----------



## alansgail

BeenBurned said:


> 1. If you accept PP, you're required to accept all forms of payment through PP, including echecks. Although sellers do it, stating in a listing that you don't take echecks is a violation of PP policy.
> 
> 2. Only BINs can require immediate payment. If you negotiated a price (b.o.?), the buyer needn't pay immediately and can take 2 days (or more) to pay.
> 
> 3. When it says they should receive it within 4 days, that means after cleared payment. The echeck doesn't clear for 4 days so once it clears and you ship, they should receive it.


Thanks for clarifying bb. I never state in my listings that I don't take echecks......just assumed that because it's a BIN that they have to pay immediately through PP. Now I know better.

Also it's a relief that I won't be 'dinged' for not shipping right away since payment won't clear for a few days.
I'm still glad I was able to negotiate a price for my buyer, just wish payment was more immediate ifkwim?

Oh well, something to look forward to I guess.......


----------



## alansgail

Can someone please clarify for me who exactly we can effectively block on eBay? Can we block someone who purchased from us that for whatever reason we don't want to deal with again?
Or can we only block those who have opened a case against us (thankfully I've never had this happen).
Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

alansgail said:


> Can someone please clarify for me who exactly we can effectively block on eBay? Can we block someone who purchased from us that for whatever reason we don't want to deal with again?
> Or can we only block those who have opened a case against us (thankfully I've never had this happen).
> Thanks for any help on this.


A seller can block up to 5, 000 EBay buyers for whatever reason.  The first block on the link provided will allow a seller to block EBay buyers.  
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html


----------



## alansgail

SweetDaisy05 said:


> A seller can block up to 5, 000 EBay buyers for whatever reason.  The first block on the link provided will allow a seller to block EBay buyers.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html


Thank you so much for that link! Most helpful......


----------



## SweetDaisy05

alansgail said:


> Thank you so much for that link! Most helpful......


 You're welcome.


----------



## seltzer92

would washing or dry cleaning clothing after purchase count as "altering" the product and thus void buyer protection?
  i recently sold a used dress that retailed for over $1,500. The dress  was used with stains that i disclosed in my auction. if the buyer can't  get the stains out after he dry cleans it is he still covered by buyer  protection?
  some inexperienced dry cleaners can make an item worse after dry cleaning (ie losing beads or baking stains into a garment)


----------



## uadjit

seltzer92 said:


> would washing or dry cleaning clothing after purchase count as "altering" the product and thus void buyer protection?
> i recently sold a used dress that retailed for over $1,500. The dress  was used with stains that i disclosed in my auction. if the buyer can't  get the stains out after he dry cleans it is he still covered by buyer  protection?
> some inexperienced dry cleaners can make an item worse after dry cleaning (ie losing beads or baking stains into a garment)



Yes. Washing/cleaning counts as altering the item.


----------



## BeenBurned

seltzer92 said:


> would washing or dry cleaning clothing after purchase count as "altering" the product and thus void buyer protection?
> i recently sold a used dress that retailed for over $1,500. The dress  was used with stains that i disclosed in my auction. if the buyer can't  get the stains out after he dry cleans it is he still covered by buyer  protection?
> some inexperienced dry cleaners can make an item worse after dry cleaning (ie losing beads or baking stains into a garment)





uadjit said:


> Yes. Washing/cleaning counts as altering the item.


If you and your buyer have an agreement that she can clean it and if unsuccessful, she can return, that's allowed. 

It's just in cases where there's an unauthorized "alteration" that voids buyer protection.


----------



## Parisiangirl

alansgail said:


> Thanks for clarifying bb. I never state in my listings that I don't take echecks......just assumed that because it's a BIN that they have to pay immediately through PP. Now I know better.
> 
> Also it's a relief that I won't be 'dinged' for not shipping right away since payment won't clear for a few days.
> I'm still glad I was able to negotiate a price for my buyer, just wish payment was more immediate ifkwim?
> 
> Oh well, something to look forward to I guess.......



So I just want to make sure I get this clear, due to many unpaid item cases I've had lately, I finally started making most of my listings BIN with immediate payment required (took me a while to figure out that you had to go to advanced listing tool to be able to do that).  Because I'm going on vacation soon, I've added the "obo" option to some of my listings just to move some merchandise.  

From what I hear you saying, I'm better off just lowering my prices and getting rid of that option. I didn't know they didn't have to pay immediately if we negotiated a price.   I'm leaving in a week, and I really don't have time to mess around with any unpaid item cases should they occur.  I won't be able to log into eBay securely from where I'm going.


----------



## alansgail

Parisiangirl said:


> So I just want to make sure I get this clear, due to many unpaid item cases I've had lately, I finally started making most of my listings BIN with immediate payment required (took me a while to figure out that you had to go to advanced listing tool to be able to do that).  Because I'm going on vacation soon, I've added the "obo" option to some of my listings just to move some merchandise.
> 
> From what I hear you saying, I'm better off just lowering my prices and getting rid of that option. I didn't know they didn't have to pay immediately if we negotiated a price.   I'm leaving in a week, and I really don't have time to mess around with any unpaid item cases should they occur.  I won't be able to log into eBay securely from where I'm going.


Sorry I don't know what the "obo" option is.


----------



## threadbender

Parisiangirl said:


> So I just want to make sure I get this clear, due to many unpaid item cases I've had lately, I finally started making most of my listings BIN with immediate payment required (took me a while to figure out that you had to go to advanced listing tool to be able to do that).  Because I'm going on vacation soon, I've added the "obo" option to some of my listings just to move some merchandise.
> 
> From what I hear you saying, I'm better off just lowering my prices and getting rid of that option. I didn't know they didn't have to pay immediately if we negotiated a price.   I'm leaving in a week, and I really don't have time to mess around with any unpaid item cases should they occur.  I won't be able to log into eBay securely from where I'm going.


That is correct. Best offer allows it to be like all other listings. Only a BIN can have IPR. At least, as far as I know.


----------



## Parisiangirl

alansgail said:


> Sorry I don't know what the "obo" option is.


or best offer


----------



## Parisiangirl

carlpsmom said:


> That is correct. Best offer allows it to be like all other listings. Only a BIN can have IPR. At least, as far as I know.


Thank you so much for all of this helpful information.  I'm learning more from this forum than I do from eBay's C.S.

I really appreciate all of the valuable information that all of you TPFers provide.


----------



## alansgail

Parisiangirl said:


> or best offer


Thanks for explaining that, I'm learning a lot too!


----------



## Happy thoughts

If anyone can give advice it would be greatly appreciated. 
I recently sold a pair of Big Star jeans that were mine and I had worn maybe 5 times. 
The buyer sent a request through eBay for a return stating the jeans were defective. 
Her description said they were falling apart and ready for the trash, if she put them in the washer they would disintegrate. 
She also said I was a bad seller for even listing such a worn "ready for trash" item.
 These jeans were perfect except for a flaw in the hem which was disclosed both in listing and pics. Other than that they were exactly as I had purchased them from The Buckle. 
They are factory distressed which is stated in the listing. 
She seems to wish to keep the item AND get a refund! 
Please help! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Happy thoughts said:


> If anyone can give advice it would be greatly appreciated.
> I recently sold a pair of Big Star jeans that were mine and I had worn maybe 5 times.
> The buyer sent a request through eBay for a return stating the jeans were defective.
> Her description said they were falling apart and ready for the trash, if she put them in the washer they would disintegrate.
> She also said I was a bad seller for even listing such a worn "ready for trash" item.
> These jeans were perfect except for a flaw in the hem which was disclosed both in listing and pics. Other than that they were exactly as I had purchased them from The Buckle.
> They are factory distressed which is stated in the listing.
> She seems to wish to keep the item AND get a refund!
> Please help!
> Thanks in advance!


I'm sorry she found you but obviously, she's not familiar with some of the styles out there. (Clothing is a difficult item to sell and I've seen those types of jeans. Personally, I'd be afraid to sell them for fear of exactly your experience.)

I don't know your listing so I have no idea whether there's a return policy but this is my advice. 

Email the buyer, tell her you're sorry she doesn't like them but that's the style and possibly include links to a few other listings showing that the "trashed look" is inherent to the style. if she wants to return them, I suggest accepting the return because you don't want her to feel forced to keep something that she doesn't want.

Do NOT let her keep the pants PLUS the refund!

If necessary, keep repeating "return for refund."


----------



## Parisiangirl

Is there any way of not making listings visible to international sellers?  I thought that eBay customer service had helped me do that because I kept getting intl. sellers bidding on my items.  I can see that they are now blocked from buying my items, but I'm now constantly getting emails about shipping costs to intl. destinations for my dust bags.  

I've already learned from before that writing "no international shipping" in your listings doesn't really help.

Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Parisiangirl said:


> Is there any way of not making listings visible to international sellers?  I thought that eBay customer service had helped me do that because I kept getting intl. sellers bidding on my items.  I can see that they are now blocked from buying my items, but I'm now constantly getting emails about shipping costs to intl. destinations for my dust bags.
> 
> I've already learned from before that writing "no international shipping" in your listings doesn't really help.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a way to fix that. Go to your Account/Site Preferences/Buyer Requirements

Check the box:  
*                                 Buyers in locations to which I don't ship                             *
                         Block buyers whose primary shipping address is in a location I don't ship to.                     
This requirement can help you avoid buyers who agree to purchase your items without realizing you don't ship to their location.

AND at the bottom of the form also check:

*Don't allow blocked buyers to contact me.* (Buyer won't see the "Contact Seller" button on your Q&A page.) *Note: *Buyers can still contact you about existing transactions, unless you add them to your blocked list.

Your items will still be visible if someone is searching all eBay sites, but they won't be able to contact you if they're in a location you don't ship to.


----------



## Happy thoughts

Thanks Been Burned! 
  I ended up calling eBay to ask their advice since she is sending multiple nasty emails. 
They said to ask for pics of the "damage"  and to wait until Saturday when eBay can step in. 
I'm kind of hesitant to let eBay handle it. I've always had good results with them helping out, but I've only had to do that 2 or 3 times. I've heard so many horror stories about eBay always taking the buyers side. 
 It was very obvious both from pics and listing details that these were factory distressed. I have to wonder if she really isn't familiar with these types of jeans or if she's a scammer. 
  I probably will not be selling these kinds of jeans again! At least not without a huge note in bold letters that they are factory distressed! 
 Isn't there a way to see what a eBay user is bidding on or what they've won? I forgot how to do that.


----------



## Nikki_

Happy thoughts said:


> Thanks Been Burned!
> I ended up calling eBay to ask their advice since she is sending multiple nasty emails.
> They said to ask for pics of the "damage"  and to wait until Saturday when eBay can step in.
> I'm kind of hesitant to let eBay handle it. I've always had good results with them helping out, but I've only had to do that 2 or 3 times. I've heard so many horror stories about eBay always taking the buyers side.
> It was very obvious both from pics and listing details that these were factory distressed. I have to wonder if she really isn't familiar with these types of jeans or if she's a scammer.
> I probably will not be selling these kinds of jeans again! At least not without a huge note in bold letters that they are factory distressed!
> *Isn't there a way to see what a eBay user is bidding on or what they've won? I forgot how to do that.*



http://www.watchcount.com/


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Do you guys take 15 or 17 percent off your listing price to cover fees?


----------



## beekmanhill

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Do you guys take 15 or 17 percent off your listing price to cover fees?



My fees are 10% eBay and 2.9% PayPal.   I don't add anything to my price to accommodate the fees.  I list for the best price I think I can get, then pay the fees.  If I were to add the fees to my listing price, I probably wouldn't get  a sale.  

Hope I understood your question correctly.


----------



## luv2run41

Happy thoughts said:


> Thanks Been Burned!
> I ended up calling eBay to ask their advice since she is sending multiple nasty emails.
> They said to ask for pics of the "damage"  and to wait until Saturday when eBay can step in.
> I'm kind of hesitant to let eBay handle it. I've always had good results with them helping out, but I've only had to do that 2 or 3 times. I've heard so many horror stories about eBay always taking the buyers side.
> It was very obvious both from pics and listing details that these were factory distressed. I have to wonder if she really isn't familiar with these types of jeans or if she's a scammer.
> I probably will not be selling these kinds of jeans again! At least not without a huge note in bold letters that they are factory distressed!
> Isn't there a way to see what a eBay user is bidding on or what they've won? I forgot how to do that.



I am wondering if the jeans just didn't fit her.  It is tough these days to find a pair of jeans that don't have factory distress part of the style. If she ends up returning the jeans to you I really don't think you will have problems reselling and try not to let this nutty buyer ruin your selling (if you typically enjoy it).  Many love the distressed jeans and will want them.  I haven't seen your listing but I have sold some True Religion jeans with rips all down the front. In the listing I put intended factory distress, tears made and are part of the style.  I hope this works out well for you Please let us know how things turn out.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

beekmanhill said:


> My fees are 10% eBay and 2.9% PayPal.   I don't add anything to my price to accommodate the fees.  I list for the best price I think I can get, then pay the fees.  If I were to add the fees to my listing price, I probably wouldn't get  a sale.
> 
> Hope I understood your question correctly.


 Yes, you answered my question correctly.  Thank you!  I have to see how much I am willing to lose to make a sell.  I am selling to fund another purchase; I have to see if it's worth it.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I recently started selling on eBay again after a 5 year hiatus. I listed a TB bag for sale and it sold on 6/29. It is now 7/1 and the buyer has not paid. They were sent a payment reminder by eBay. What should I do at this point? How many days am I required to wait? Should I contact the buyer? From my previous experience selling, people either pay right away or they don't pay at all.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

AnnaFreud said:


> I recently started selling on eBay again after a 5 year hiatus. I listed a TB bag for sale and it sold on 6/29. It is now 7/1 and the buyer has not paid. They were sent a payment reminder by eBay. What should I do at this point? How many days am I required to wait? Should I contact the buyer? From my previous experience selling, people either pay right away or they don't pay at all.


2 days and you can close the claim. You will get final fee back but that's it. Buyer will have recorded but so what?! Nothing happens to this scammers seriously. This happened to me all the time, ALL THE TIME


----------



## Catbird9

AnnaFreud said:


> I recently started selling on eBay again after a 5 year hiatus. I listed a TB bag for sale and it sold on 6/29. It is now 7/1 and the buyer has not paid. They were sent a payment reminder by eBay. What should I do at this point? How many days am I required to wait? Should I contact the buyer? From my previous experience selling, people either pay right away or they don't pay at all.



You can try contacting the buyer and/or sending an invoice. However, that might only end up prolonging the process. You can open a NPB case 48 hrs after the listing ends. The buyer has up to 4 days to send a payment once you open the case.  During this time, the buyer can also contact you to request a payment  extension or to make other arrangements.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/unpaid-items.html


----------



## BeenBurned

AnnaFreud said:


> I recently started selling on eBay again after a 5 year hiatus. I listed a TB bag for sale and it sold on 6/29. It is now 7/1 and the buyer has not paid. They were sent a payment reminder by eBay. What should I do at this point? How many days am I required to wait? Should I contact the buyer? From my previous experience selling, people either pay right away or they don't pay at all.





LOUKPEACH said:


> 2 days and you can close the claim. You will get final fee back but that's it. Buyer will have recorded but so what?! Nothing happens to this scammers seriously. This happened to me all the time, ALL THE TIME


^^ This isn't quite accurate. 

After 2 days, you can open an unpaid item dispute. The buyer will have 4 days to either respond, pay or ignore. If there's no response, you can close the dispute after 4 days have passed giving the buyer a non-payment strike. 

(For the record, I don't consider non-paying bidders as scammers. They're PITAs no doubt but not a scammer.)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BeenBurned said:


> ^^ This isn't quite accurate.
> 
> After 2 days, you can open an unpaid item dispute. The buyer will have 4 days to either respond, pay or ignore. If there's no response, you can close the dispute after 4 days have passed giving the buyer a non-payment strike.
> 
> (For the record, I don't consider non-paying bidders as scammers. They're PITAs no doubt but not a scammer.)


Yes that's correct sorry for the wrong info


----------



## Happy thoughts

luv2run41 said:


> I am wondering if the jeans just didn't fit her.  It is tough these days to find a pair of jeans that don't have factory distress part of the style. If she ends up returning the jeans to you I really don't think you will have problems reselling and try not to let this nutty buyer ruin your selling (if you typically enjoy it).  Many love the distressed jeans and will want them.  I haven't seen your listing but I have sold some True Religion jeans with rips all down the front. In the listing I put intended factory distress, tears made and are part of the style.  I hope this works out well for you Please let us know how things turn out.


Just wanted to let everyone know that I escalated the case and won!  I was very happy that eBay backed me as a seller. I've made mistakes in listings before and immediately refunded the buyer, but this was not my mistake and I'm glad eBay saw it that way too. 
I have blocked the buyer because I'm concerned she may send me nasty emails as her return request posts were not very nice at all!  I wasn't sure if she could still send me messages, through eBay if she is on my blocked list. Does anyone know?
Thanks for the replies&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## whateve

I just won something from shopgoodwill.com. I've never bought anything from them before and they don't offer any returns or warranties. Is it safer to pay through Paypal funded with a credit card or directly with a credit card?


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

I just started selling on eBay. I've only sold one item to date. Well, this morning I accepted a BIN offer on an item. I messaged the buyer and thanked them and asked them to make payment as soon as possible so I could get their item in the mail before the holiday. I got a message back asking if I had changed my asking price. I explained that I had not, I had accepted their offer so it would've been impossible to change the price. I haven't heard back from them, and the item still isn't paid for. I have many other people messaging me who would like to buy the item if it is relisted. How long should I wait for a response? I'm confused as to what they want me to do.


----------



## whateve

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I just started selling on eBay. I've only sold one item to date. Well, this morning I accepted a BIN offer on an item. I messaged the buyer and thanked them and asked them to make payment as soon as possible so I could get their item in the mail before the holiday. I got a message back asking if I had changed my asking price. I explained that I had not, I had accepted their offer so it would've been impossible to change the price. I haven't heard back from them, and the item still isn't paid for. I have many other people messaging me who would like to buy the item if it is relisted. How long should I wait for a response? I'm confused as to what they want me to do.


I would send an invoice just in case the buyer is confused as to what her winning bid was. Then I wouldn't bother the buyer any more. If she doesn't pay within two days you can open a NPB case.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

whateve said:


> I would send an invoice just in case the buyer is confused as to what her winning bid was. Then I wouldn't bother the buyer any more. If she doesn't pay within two days you can open a NPB case.




I haven't contacted them again. I only sent the message the first time to give them a heads up about the holiday weekend. I didn't want them to think I was holding onto the item longer than I should've. How do you send an invoice to the buyer? Also, if they change their mind about the purchase, can I just relist or do I have to open a NPB case against her? I apologize for the questions, I'm new at this.


----------



## whateve

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I haven't contacted them again. I only sent the message the first time to give them a heads up about the holiday weekend. I didn't want them to think I was holding onto the item longer than I should've. How do you send an invoice to the buyer? Also, if they change their mind about the purchase, can I just relist or do I have to open a NPB case against her? I apologize for the questions, I'm new at this.


I think if you go to your sold items, on the drop down menu on the side there is an option to send an invoice. It also might show at the top left of the page when you click on your item.

If the buyer changes her mind, you can do what you want. In some cases it is better to open a NPB but usually I'll only do that if I don't hear from the buyer. If the buyer asks me nicely to cancel the transaction, I'll usually do so. You'll want to cancel the transaction so you get your fees back. You'll get your fees back from a NPB too. 

You can relist after the NPB expires or after the buyer agrees to the cancellation.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

whateve said:


> I think if you go to your sold items, on the drop down menu on the side there is an option to send an invoice. It also might show at the top left of the page when you click on your item.
> 
> If the buyer changes her mind, you can do what you want. In some cases it is better to open a NPB but usually I'll only do that if I don't hear from the buyer. If the buyer asks me nicely to cancel the transaction, I'll usually do so. You'll want to cancel the transaction so you get your fees back. You'll get your fees back from a NPB too.
> 
> You can relist after the NPB expires or after the buyer agrees to the cancellation.




Thank you. I don't want to take any action against her if she changes her mind. We've all made those hasty purchases we didn't really need to. I'd just like to know what she wants to do. I'm going to send her an invoice now. If I don't hear anything when the 48 hours is up, I'll just cancel the transaction (like you said) and relist. I appreciate your help.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

whateve said:


> I think if you go to your sold items, on the drop down menu on the side there is an option to send an invoice. It also might show at the top left of the page when you click on your item.
> 
> If the buyer changes her mind, you can do what you want. In some cases it is better to open a NPB but usually I'll only do that if I don't hear from the buyer. If the buyer asks me nicely to cancel the transaction, I'll usually do so. You'll want to cancel the transaction so you get your fees back. You'll get your fees back from a NPB too.
> 
> You can relist after the NPB expires or after the buyer agrees to the cancellation.




She just messaged and said she won't pay the price she agreed, she had found a better deal. No thank you or anything. What should I do now? How do I cancel the transaction to avoid the fees? This will probably be my last selling experience. Too much hassle.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just won something from shopgoodwill.com. I've never bought anything from them before and they don't offer any returns or warranties. Is it safer to pay through Paypal funded with a credit card or directly with a credit card?


Given the option, I'd pay directly with a c.c.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Given the option, I'd pay directly with a c.c.


Thank you! Done.


----------



## LoveLE

Does anyone have the link to where you can check someone eBay stats? It's been so long since I've sold anything on eBay.


----------



## Catbird9

LoveLE said:


> Does anyone have the link to where you can check someone eBay stats? It's been so long since I've sold anything on eBay.



You can check their feedback stats by clicking on the number in parentheses next to their eBay ID name.


----------



## LoveLE

Catbird9 said:


> You can check their feedback stats by clicking on the number in parentheses next to their eBay ID name.



Thanks, but I'm looking for a different kind of link (my memory escapes me), where I can see hidden information from a 3rd party site.


----------



## BeenBurned

LoveLE said:


> Does anyone have the link to where you can check someone eBay stats? It's been so long since I've sold anything on eBay.





LoveLE said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking for a different kind of link (my memory escapes me), where I can see hidden information from a 3rd party site.


watchcount.com

http://www.watchcount.com/bh.php?bhuid=&bhsb=Show+Buyer/Bidder+History#serp


----------



## LoveLE

BeenBurned said:


> watchcount.com
> 
> http://www.watchcount.com/bh.php?bhuid=&bhsb=Show+Buyer/Bidder+History#serp



Perfect! Thank you very much!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Ok, agreed to accept a BIN offer on my item. However, I also agreed to throw in free shipping. Now I can't change the shipping cost to free because it says I have pending offers. How do I change my shipping cost without having to decline her offer?


----------



## BeenBurned

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Ok, agreed to accept a BIN offer on my item. However, I also agreed to throw in free shipping. Now I can't change the shipping cost to free because it says I have pending offers. How do I change my shipping cost without having to decline her offer?


Her BIN offer should have been for an amount that when shipping was added to it equaled the total she wants to pay. 

For example, if the total cost is to be $100 and shipping is $10, she should offer $90. 

Email the buyer and have her make another offer deducting the shipping cost from the offer amount.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

BeenBurned said:


> Her BIN offer should have been for an amount that when shipping was added to it equaled the total she wants to pay.
> 
> For example, if the total cost is to be $100 and shipping is $10, she should offer $90.
> 
> Email the buyer and have her make another offer deducting the shipping cost from the offer amount.




That's what I did. Thanks so much. I'm new to selling.


----------



## EGBDF

My first time returning something from ebay&#8230;I printed the return label from ebay's site&#8230;do I need to add the tracking number myself, even though the label came through ebay? What does RMA stand for?


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> My first time returning something from ebayI printed the return label from ebay's sitedo I need to add the tracking number myself, even though the label came through ebay? What does RMA stand for?


RMA = Return Merchandise Authorization

It wouldn't hurt to add the tracking number yourself though ebay should be able to figure it out too.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> RMA = Return Merchandise Authorization
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to add the tracking number yourself though ebay should be able to figure it out too.



Ok, thank you so much BB!


----------



## whateve

Does anyone have any pointers on the best way to pack purses that have long straps? Do you stuff them inside the bag? I'd like the bag to look nice when they first open the package so I don't usually like to tuck them in but then I can't figure out how to arrange them in the package if they are out of the purse.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Does anyone have any pointers on the best way to pack purses that have long straps? Do you stuff them inside the bag? I'd like the bag to look nice when they first open the package so I don't usually like to tuck them in but then I can't figure out how to arrange them in the package if they are out of the purse.


Someone sent me a bunch of bags to sell for her and all with long removable crossbody straps had the straps unbuckled and removed from the bag and neatly folded and put inside the bag. 

I don't usually remove straps (even if they do come off) because I'm afraid the buyer might have trouble getting some of the trickier ones back on. In a case like that, I leave the strap attached and neatly fold and tuck it inside the bag.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Someone sent me a bunch of bags to sell for her and all with long removable crossbody straps had the straps unbuckled and removed from the bag and neatly folded and put inside the bag.
> 
> I don't usually remove straps (even if they do come off) because I'm afraid the buyer might have trouble getting some of the trickier ones back on. In a case like that, I leave the strap attached and neatly fold and tuck it inside the bag.


Thank you. I'm afraid to remove the straps because the buyer might throw them away with the packing materials! Although sometimes I will and put a note telling them where to find the strap. The harder bags to pack are those that don't have removable straps. I just packed one that didn't have a removable strap but did have a buckle for adjustment. I'm wondering if I should have unbuckled it and then wrapped it around the outside of the bag. I usually like to leave as much of the bag intact as I can so I didn't.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thank you. I'm afraid to remove the straps because the buyer might throw them away with the packing materials! Although sometimes I will and put a note telling them where to find the strap. The harder bags to pack are those that don't have removable straps. I just packed one that didn't have a removable strap but did have a buckle for adjustment. I'm wondering if I should have unbuckled it and then wrapped it around the outside of the bag.* I usually like to leave as much of the bag intact as I can so I didn't.*


I agree. Of the batch of bags that were sent to me, two were Dooneys with a very unusual straps and it took me a while to figure out how to attach them to take pictures of the bags. There was no way I was going to remove them and expect a buyer to figure out how to get them back on!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I have just sold a bag on Bonanza. It's my first time selling on this website.  How do you release your funds?  Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have just sold a bag on Bonanza. It's my first time selling on this website.  How do you release your funds?  Thank you!



"c. *We will initiate a deposit of Registered Sellers Available  Balance into Registered Sellers Bank Checking Account within two (2) to  five (5) days after the merchandise associated with the Payment  Transaction is scheduled to arrive at the buyers address, per the  tracking information provided by the Registered Seller.* *If  the Registered Seller does not provide tracking information, but marks  the order as shipped, payment will be disbursed to the Sellers Bank  Checking Account 10-30 (ten to thirty) days after purchase, depending on  the Registered Sellers past performance on Bonanza (see 4d).*  If the buyer leaves positive feedback on the transaction, we will  consider the Payment Transactions satisfactory, and distribute funds to  the Sellers Bank Checking Account on the next business day. If the  seller does not mark the order as shipped and the buyer does not leave  any feedback, Bonanza will disburse to the Sellers Bank Checking  Account 45 (forty five) days after the purchase date. When Registered  Seller either initially provides or later changes his or her bank  account information, Registered Seller must wait at least five (5)  calendar days to request a deposit into Registered Sellers Bank  Checking Account. Deposits into Registered Sellers Bank Checking  Account will generally be credited within three (3) to five (5) Business  Days of the date we initiate the transfer."

http://www.bonanza.com/direct_checkout_tos


----------



## BeenBurned

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have just sold a bag on Bonanza. It's my first time selling on this website.  How do you release your funds?  Thank you!





Catbird9 said:


> "c. *We will initiate a deposit of Registered Sellers Available  Balance into Registered Sellers Bank Checking Account within two (2) to  five (5) days after the merchandise associated with the Payment  Transaction is scheduled to arrive at the buyers address, per the  tracking information provided by the Registered Seller.* *If  the Registered Seller does not provide tracking information, but marks  the order as shipped, payment will be disbursed to the Sellers Bank  Checking Account 10-30 (ten to thirty) days after purchase, depending on  the Registered Sellers past performance on Bonanza (see 4d).*  If the buyer leaves positive feedback on the transaction, we will  consider the Payment Transactions satisfactory, and distribute funds to  the Sellers Bank Checking Account on the next business day. If the  seller does not mark the order as shipped and the buyer does not leave  any feedback, Bonanza will disburse to the Sellers Bank Checking  Account 45 (forty five) days after the purchase date. When Registered  Seller either initially provides or later changes his or her bank  account information, Registered Seller must wait at least five (5)  calendar days to request a deposit into Registered Sellers Bank  Checking Account. Deposits into Registered Sellers Bank Checking  Account will generally be credited within three (3) to five (5) Business  Days of the date we initiate the transfer."
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/direct_checkout_tos


I sell on Bonanza and Bonz has nothing to do with releasing funds. 

Most of my buyers use PP and Bonz never sees the payment. I'm able to withdraw my money anytime after the payment is made/cleared.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. I am very new to eBay n PayPal. I really need some help with 2 eBay purchases I made. 

1) Few days ago I tried buying a bag from eBay that cost almost USD16K. My transaction couldn't go through because max credit is only USD10K. 

I called paypal twice to request increase in credit limit. The guy I spoke to said he will adjust my setting. After that I tried but again transaction failed. So the second time I called, another guy advised me to make 2 payments. But he also warned me that I will not be under - Buyer's protection...if I pay for 1 item through 2 payments. I emailed PayPal but no reply from them yet. 

2) I bid on a vintage bag, seller from USA and she didn't state which country she can't send her item. So I made my bid.  The next day seller request I retract from bidding as she can't send to my country. After that I noticed she added "send to US only".  What should I do?  I read somewhere about retracting bidding will be bad for my eBay review and eBay might even suspend my account for that reason. 

Please advice. Thanks


----------



## uadjit

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I am very new to eBay n PayPal. I really need some help with 2 eBay purchases I made.
> 
> 1) Few days ago I tried buying a bag from eBay that cost almost USD16K. My transaction couldn't go through because max credit is only USD10K.
> 
> I called paypal twice to request increase in credit limit. The guy I spoke to said he will adjust my setting. After that I tried but again transaction failed. So the second time I called, another guy advised me to make 2 payments. But he also warned me that I will not be under - Buyer's protection...if I pay for 1 item through 2 payments. I emailed PayPal but no reply from them yet.
> 
> 2) I bid on a vintage bag, seller from USA and she didn't state which country she can't send her item. So I made my bid.  The next day seller request I retract from bidding as she can't send to my country. After that I noticed she added "send to US only".  What should I do?  I read somewhere about retracting bidding will be bad for my eBay review and eBay might even suspend my account for that reason.
> 
> Please advice. Thanks



They won't suspend your account. You can safely retract your bid. If you feel uncomfortable you can always call eBay and point out the seller's message.


----------



## onmymind24seven

quick questions, ladies. i dropped off two boxes at my post office today and they refused to scan my prepaid label and told me to leave my package to the counter. both of them is high value, so I'm getting nerves when one of them is scanned as picked up and the other one nothing. I read different info on the eBay forum, maybe someone knows the answer to this here....the package is fully insured, can I still file a claim if the scan never got updated as being "picked up"? TIA!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Catbird9 said:


> "c. *We will initiate a deposit of Registered Seller&#8217;s Available  Balance into Registered Seller&#8217;s Bank Checking Account within two (2) to  five (5) days after the merchandise associated with the Payment  Transaction is scheduled to arrive at the buyer&#8217;s address, per the  tracking information provided by the Registered Seller.* *If  the Registered Seller does not provide tracking information, but marks  the order as shipped, payment will be disbursed to the Seller&#8217;s Bank  Checking Account 10-30 (ten to thirty) days after purchase, depending on  the Registered Seller&#8217;s past performance on Bonanza (see 4d).*  If the buyer leaves positive feedback on the transaction, we will  consider the Payment Transactions satisfactory, and distribute funds to  the Seller&#8217;s Bank Checking Account on the next business day. If the  seller does not mark the order as shipped and the buyer does not leave  any feedback, Bonanza will disburse to the Seller&#8217;s Bank Checking  Account 45 (forty five) days after the purchase date. When Registered  Seller either initially provides or later changes his or her bank  account information, Registered Seller must wait at least five (5)  calendar days to request a deposit into Registered Seller&#8217;s Bank  Checking Account. Deposits into Registered Seller&#8217;s Bank Checking  Account will generally be credited within three (3) to five (5) Business  Days of the date we initiate the transfer."
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/direct_checkout_tos


 


BeenBurned said:


> I sell on Bonanza and Bonz has nothing to do with releasing funds.
> 
> Most of my buyers use PP and Bonz never sees the payment. I'm able to withdraw my money anytime after the payment is made/cleared.


 
Thank you for all the help!  I really appreciate it.  I sold a lot of my bags with you guys help.


----------



## whateve

onmymind24seven said:


> quick questions, ladies. i dropped off two boxes at my post office today and they refused to scan my prepaid label and told me to leave my package to the counter. both of them is high value, so I'm getting nerves when one of them is scanned as picked up and the other one nothing. I read different info on the eBay forum, maybe someone knows the answer to this here....the package is fully insured, can I still file a claim if the scan never got updated as being "picked up"? TIA!


My post office refuses to scan as well. I always get nervous but so far, they always end up showing up in the system, sometimes after several days. I doubt you would win a claim if the package was never scanned. There is a scan sheet you can print if you buy your postage through paypal, and the post office is supposed to scan that.


----------



## whateve

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I am very new to eBay n PayPal. I really need some help with 2 eBay purchases I made.
> 
> 1) Few days ago I tried buying a bag from eBay that cost almost USD16K. My transaction couldn't go through because max credit is only USD10K.
> 
> I called paypal twice to request increase in credit limit. The guy I spoke to said he will adjust my setting. After that I tried but again transaction failed. So the second time I called, another guy advised me to make 2 payments. But he also warned me that I will not be under - Buyer's protection...if I pay for 1 item through 2 payments. I emailed PayPal but no reply from them yet.
> 
> 2) I bid on a vintage bag, seller from USA and she didn't state which country she can't send her item. So I made my bid.  The next day seller request I retract from bidding as she can't send to my country. After that I noticed she added "send to US only".  What should I do?  I read somewhere about retracting bidding will be bad for my eBay review and eBay might even suspend my account for that reason.
> 
> Please advice. Thanks


Don't split your payment. I imagine that paypal has restrictions for new users. I would keep calling until you can get someone to increase your limit.


----------



## onmymind24seven

whateve said:


> My post office refuses to scan as well. I always get nervous but so far, they always end up showing up in the system, sometimes after several days. I doubt you would win a claim if the package was never scanned. There is a scan sheet you can print if you buy your postage through paypal, and the post office is supposed to scan that.



i did buy it through paypal and i wasn't aware there's a scan sheet. how do i get this? what you said about the claim is making me more nervous. i just had a bad experience with my last package regarding a tradesy transaction, so I'm edgy about it. i had a package out for delivery and the post man never scanned it as "delivered" so i jumped some hoops to get tradesy release my funds.  hoping you're right and it will eventually shows up in the system.


----------



## whateve

onmymind24seven said:


> i did buy it through paypal and i wasn't aware there's a scan sheet. how do i get this? what you said about the claim is making me more nervous. i just had a bad experience with my last package regarding a tradesy transaction, so I'm edgy about it. i had a package out for delivery and the post man never scanned it as "delivered" so i jumped some hoops to get tradesy release my funds.  hoping you're right and it will eventually shows up in the system.


I think the scan sheet is an option of multi-order shipping of Paypal.


----------



## casseyelsie

uadjit said:


> They won't suspend your account. You can safely retract your bid. If you feel uncomfortable you can always call eBay and point out the seller's message.




Thank you, will call eBay. 



whateve said:


> Don't split your payment. I imagine that paypal has restrictions for new users. I would keep calling until you can get someone to increase your limit.




I have not made payment despite receiving reminder from eBay. Yeah I guess PayPal only allow Maximum of US10,000 for new user like me. The only transaction I've made was US60 (to Hermes paid Authenticator service). I wish PayPal wouldn't re-direct my call to my country's Paypal because those 2 I talked to doesn't seemed experienced enough to help me.


----------



## noshoepolish

onmymind24seven said:


> i did buy it through paypal and i wasn't aware there's a scan sheet. how do i get this? what you said about the claim is making me more nervous. i just had a bad experience with my last package regarding a tradesy transaction, so I'm edgy about it. i had a package out for delivery and the post man never scanned it as "delivered" so i jumped some hoops to get tradesy release my funds.  hoping you're right and it will eventually shows up in the system.



She is right - Use multi-order shipping.  You get the scan sheet that way.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi guys. I really need help with eBay. I just joined eBay and PayPal about 1 week ago. I committed to buy Hermes Kelly that cost almost 16K but transaction couldn't go through because PayPal credit limit is only US10K max. Since PayPal won't provide me buyer's protection if I make 2 transactions...I decided to cancel or revert my commitment to buy that bag. But I do not know how to cancel my order. My credit has has not been charged yet though. 

I tried to contact eBay via phone but couldn't. Perhaps number listed is only for certain countries? Is there any email add I can write to? I am worried I will get negative review from seller if for not doing a proper cancellation to the bag I already committed to buy. Please advise me. Thanks.


----------



## casseyelsie

whateve said:


> Don't split your payment. I imagine that paypal has restrictions for new users. I would keep calling until you can get someone to increase your limit.




I finally received reply from PayPal via email. Unfortunately they can't increase my credit limit to 16K. 

This is very inconvenient for any buyer who need to pay for more expensive item. Items I'm interested in buying are all above 10K, some are above 20K. How do PayPal expect us to use their service if they can't even help to increase credit limit after a few phone call and email?  This is very frustrating. [emoji37]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> I finally received reply from PayPal via email. Unfortunately they can't increase my credit limit to 16K.
> 
> This is very inconvenient for any buyer who need to pay for more expensive item. Items I'm interested in buying are all above 10K, some are above 20K. How do PayPal expect us to use their service if they can't even help to increase credit limit after a few phone call and email?  This is very frustrating. [emoji37]



Even if you have a verified account with no spending limit, there is still a limit of $10,000 per transaction. 

*https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/article/?solutionId=FAQ732&m=ARA*

*"These steps apply to Personal PayPal accounts. If you have a  Business account, please log in to your account to see the steps that  apply to you.*

  If your account is Verified, theres no limit on the total amount of  money you can send from your account. You can send up to $10,000 in a  single transaction. (This amount can vary, though, depending on your  currency.)

If your account is Unverified, theres a limit on the total amount of money you can send from your account.

Here's how to view your verification details:


Log in to your PayPal account.
Click *See how much you can send with PayPal*.
Follow the steps to verify your account.
  You can lift your sending limit by getting Verified. Just link your  bank account to your PayPal account or get approved for the PayPal Plus  MasterCard or PayPal Smart Connect. To get Verified, log in to your  PayPal account and click *Get Verified* near your name.


  With a Verified account, there's no limit on the total amount of  money you can send from your account. You can send up to $10,000 USD in a  single transaction (this amount can very depending on your currency)."


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Hi guys. I really need help with eBay. I just joined eBay and PayPal about 1 week ago. I committed to buy Hermes Kelly that cost almost 16K but transaction couldn't go through because PayPal credit limit is only US10K max. Since PayPal won't provide me buyer's protection if I make 2 transactions...I decided to cancel or revert my commitment to buy that bag. But I do not know how to cancel my order. My credit has has not been charged yet though.
> 
> I tried to contact eBay via phone but couldn't. Perhaps number listed is only for certain countries? Is there any email add I can write to? I am worried I will get negative review from seller if for not doing a proper cancellation to the bag I already committed to buy. Please advise me. Thanks.



Go to your eBay Purchase History and find the item. On the right side of the page, click "Contact Seller." From the list of options, click the one that says "Request to Cancel this Order." Explain the situation to the seller. By doing it this way eBay will also have a record of your explanation. Technically you are still a non-paying bidder, but it's not the end of the world. Good luck!


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Even if you have a verified account with no spending limit, there is still a limit of $10,000 per transaction.
> 
> *https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/article/?solutionId=FAQ732&m=ARA*
> 
> *"These steps apply to Personal PayPal accounts. If you have a  Business account, please log in to your account to see the steps that  apply to you.*
> 
> If your account is Verified, theres no limit on the total amount of  money you can send from your account. You can send up to $10,000 in a  single transaction. (This amount can vary, though, depending on your  currency.)
> 
> If your account is Unverified, theres a limit on the total amount of money you can send from your account.
> 
> Here's how to view your verification details:
> 
> 
> Log in to your PayPal account.
> Click *See how much you can send with PayPal*.
> Follow the steps to verify your account.
> You can lift your sending limit by getting Verified. Just link your  bank account to your PayPal account or get approved for the PayPal Plus  MasterCard or PayPal Smart Connect. To get Verified, log in to your  PayPal account and click *Get Verified* near your name.
> 
> 
> With a Verified account, there's no limit on the total amount of  money you can send from your account. You can send up to $10,000 USD in a  single transaction (this amount can very depending on your currency)."




My PayPal has been verified and I understand max limit is only US10K. Most Hermes bags I like on eBay are all above 10K [emoji20]


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Go to your eBay Purchase History and find the item. On the right side of the page, click "Contact Seller." From the list of options, click the one that says "Request to Cancel this Order." Explain the situation to the seller. By doing it this way eBay will also have a record of your explanation. Technically you are still a non-paying bidder, but it's not the end of the world. Good luck!




I did that last night but I'm still very anxious as seller didn't reply to me at all.  Previously seller responded to me very fast, but that was before I committed to buy, when I asked about the bag's strap issue. Well I guess I will just have to wait and see what happened next.


----------



## seltzer92

I was under the impression that the VAT and import fees are refundable for an ebay buyer in the UK,  if the item is returned. Could someone from the UK let us know?


----------



## luv2run41

I purchased: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201294219117?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
I don't know the brand well but sadly it was deemed fake by the wonderful authenticators on the prada fourm.  I have called ebay and emailed the seller several times.  I haven't heard anything back.  I have reported the listing and if I had been more careful would have seen the seller has sold a few counterfeit LV bags as well.  Has anyone been charged a restocking fee when an item is counterfeit?  I don;t think I could be charged but wasn't sure. This is the link to the fake bag.  I was stunned since the seller has high feedback and most of it good.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> I purchased: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201294219117?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> I don't know the brand well but sadly it was deemed fake by the wonderful authenticators on the prada fourm.  I have called ebay and emailed the seller several times.  I haven't heard anything back.  I have reported the listing and if I had been more careful would have seen the seller has sold a few counterfeit LV bags as well.  Has anyone been charged a restocking fee when an item is counterfeit?  I don;t think I could be charged but wasn't sure. This is the link to the fake bag.  I was stunned since the seller has high feedback and most of it good.


If you've tried to contact the seller to work it out without opening a dispute (trying to avoid giving the seller's account a ding), you've done your part. A seller who doesn't respond has (IMO) earned the account ding that a SNAD/counterfeit dispute will force. 

When you win the dispute, the seller will be required to cover return shipping and you'll get your full original payment back. 

A seller who tries to stick you with return shipping and restocking fee is foolish because it'll also result in a less than positive feedback!


----------



## luv2run41

BeenBurned said:


> If you've tried to contact the seller to work it out without opening a dispute (trying to avoid giving the seller's account a ding), you've done your part. A seller who doesn't respond has (IMO) earned the account ding that a SNAD/counterfeit dispute will force.
> 
> When you win the dispute, the seller will be required to cover return shipping and you'll get your full original payment back.
> 
> A seller who tries to stick you with return shipping and restocking fee is foolish because it'll also result in a less than positive feedback!


Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it very much.


----------



## Happy thoughts

I'm thinking about blocking a buyer, but I'm concerned I'm over reacting. Any input is appreciated! 
 I had a buyer email me after my listing ended asking me to relist as a BIN. When I listed the item I guess it automatically choose the Best Offer option. The buyer then sent an offer of 40% off the list price...this was not a high price item to begin with and was listed at 1/3 retail in NWOT condition. 
Does anyone else think this was incredibly rude? Maybe I'm crazy lol!


----------



## casseyelsie

I paid USD45 to have a bag on eBay authenticated and it was found to be fake. So even though I won the bidding I told seller I'm no longer interested. She cancelled my order and request me to accept the decline/cancel. The reason she gave in eBay is because - buyer (me) bought wrong item. 

I do not know how to report fake on eBay so I just want to inform members here to watch out for seller name: diana-flores. Item ID was: 221819589828. Next time u guys see items listed by her...be careful.


----------



## LostStarfish

I need some advice. I bought a pair of boots on eBay, from an account that basically operates as a store. In the listing it said they offer returns, you just have to fill out the return voucher included with your order. I received the boots on the 10th and the left boot will not unzip and there was a post-it note in the box saying the boot was defective. This was not mentioned anywhere in the listing. I sent them a message through eBay that day telling them the problem and asked for their return address so I can return the boots. They responded that night saying they would refund $15 if I wanted to keep the boots. If not, they would issue a return label so I could return them. I sent another message on the 11th explaining again that the boot cannot be worn and to please issue a return label. I haven't heard anything else from them. What is the best way to proceed with this? I paid with PayPal, should I get them involved or eBay? I have never had an issue like this. It looks like this seller has had other problems like this based on their feedback. I had been dying for these boots and foolishly purchased late one night without even looking at the feedback. Trust me, I'm kicking myself now. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## BeenBurned

LostStarfish said:


> I need some advice. I bought a pair of boots on eBay, from an account that basically operates as a store. In the listing it said they offer returns, you just have to fill out the return voucher included with your order. I received the boots on the 10th and the left boot will not unzip and there was a post-it note in the box saying the boot was defective. This was not mentioned anywhere in the listing. I sent them a message through eBay that day telling them the problem and asked for their return address so I can return the boots. They responded that night saying they would refund $15 if I wanted to keep the boots. If not, they would issue a return label so I could return them. I sent another message on the 11th explaining again that the boot cannot be worn and to please issue a return label. I haven't heard anything else from them. What is the best way to proceed with this? I paid with PayPal, should I get them involved or eBay? I have never had an issue like this. It looks like this seller has had other problems like this based on their feedback. I had been dying for these boots and foolishly purchased late one night without even looking at the feedback. Trust me, I'm kicking myself now. Thank you for any advice.


There are a lot of sellers who buy wholesale lots from stores like Macy's, Bloomies, etc. These lots are often returns or shopworn items, stuff they buy "sight unseen" and it's expected that they'll review the items before listing. 

While I'm not excusing a seller for listing a SNAD item, it's understandable how and why it happens. (Keep in mind that these "lots" are usually huge tractor trailer truckloads of all types and categories of merchandise.)

Are you sure you didn't see or misplace the return voucher that the seller says was included with the order? (I recently had a similar situation where I bought a Sony MP3 player which didn't work properly. Although a return form was included, I misplaced it. Through ebay, the seller attached a new return shipping label which I printed and taped to the return box.)

I wouldn't open a dispute yet. I'd contact the seller, tell him you didn't get the RMA (returned merchandise authorization) and to resend it. 

Often these types of sellers have feedback with a lot problem feedbacks but it doesn't necessarily mean they're bad sellers. The problem is with the type of merchandise they sell.

ETA: I'm curious. Was this your seller? There was a discussion on the ebay fashion board about the seller and a similar conclusion was drawn. This is one of those sellers who, with 1/3 of a million listings, it's impossible to catch everything!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Shoes-/3034/m.html?_ssn=apparelsave


----------



## LostStarfish

BeenBurned said:


> There are a lot of sellers who buy wholesale lots from stores like Macy's, Bloomies, etc. These lots are often returns or shopworn items, stuff they buy "sight unseen" and it's expected that they'll review the items before listing.
> 
> While I'm not excusing a seller for listing a SNAD item, it's understandable how and why it happens. (Keep in mind that these "lots" are usually huge tractor trailer truckloads of all types and categories of merchandise.)
> 
> Are you sure you didn't see or misplace the return voucher that the seller says was included with the order? (I recently had a similar situation where I bought a Sony MP3 player which didn't work properly. Although a return form was included, I misplaced it. Through ebay, the seller attached a new return shipping label which I printed and taped to the return box.)
> 
> I wouldn't open a dispute yet. I'd contact the seller, tell him you didn't get the RMA (returned merchandise authorization) and to resend it.
> 
> Often these types of sellers have feedback with a lot problem feedbacks but it doesn't necessarily mean they're bad sellers. The problem is with the type of merchandise they sell.
> 
> ETA: I'm curious. Was this your seller? There was a discussion on the ebay fashion board about the seller and a similar conclusion was drawn. This is one of those sellers who, with 1/3 of a million listings, it's impossible to catch everything!
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Shoes-/3034/m.html?_ssn=apparelsave




I have the return voucher, I just don't have a return address. It's states in the listing the address is on the enclosed invoice/return voucher, but it isn't. The return address on the shipping label was blacked out when I received it. I've asked them twice for the return address. The second time they said they would issue a return label, but they never did. This was on the 11th, that is the last I've heard from them. And yes, that is the seller I am dealing with.


----------



## whateve

LostStarfish said:


> I have the return voucher, I just don't have a return address. It's states in the listing the address is on the enclosed invoice/return voucher, but it isn't. The return address on the shipping label was blacked out when I received it. I've asked them twice for the return address. The second time they said they would issue a return label, but they never did. This was on the 11th, that is the last I've heard from them. And yes, that is the seller I am dealing with.


Larger ebay stores often take longer to respond to requests and may not work on the weekends. I would give them a few more days, possibly to Friday, and then open a return request, not as described, in ebay.


----------



## whateve

Happy thoughts said:


> I'm thinking about blocking a buyer, but I'm concerned I'm over reacting. Any input is appreciated!
> I had a buyer email me after my listing ended asking me to relist as a BIN. When I listed the item I guess it automatically choose the Best Offer option. The buyer then sent an offer of 40% off the list price...this was not a high price item to begin with and was listed at 1/3 retail in NWOT condition.
> Does anyone else think this was incredibly rude? Maybe I'm crazy lol!


It was rude. Maybe the buyer expected you to make a counteroffer. She might have been confused by the best offer option. I would base my decision on how her behavior was when she was asking you to relist, and if she was courteous then, I would give her another opportunity. I'd send her a counteroffer for the full amount with the explanation that the best offer option was accidentally enabled.


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer in Saudi Arabia who is having trouble buying my purse. It is through GSP and shows Saudi Arabia as one of the ship to countries. It is made out of cowhide leather, which shouldn't be restricted. I've added the buyer to my blocked buyer exemption list. 

This is the message she gets: "We  are sorry but the item you selected may not be purchased due to Seller  shipping restrictions, country specific import/export or other relevant  restrictions."

I've called ebay and they can't find anything wrong on my side. They suggested she call for help on her side. 

Any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## vintagebags4me

whateve said:


> I have a buyer in Saudi Arabia who is having trouble buying my purse. It is through GSP and shows Saudi Arabia as one of the ship to countries. It is made out of cowhide leather, which shouldn't be restricted. I've added the buyer to my blocked buyer exemption list.
> 
> This is the message she gets: "We  are sorry but the item you selected may not be purchased due to Seller  shipping restrictions, country specific import/export or other relevant  restrictions."
> 
> I've called ebay and they can't find anything wrong on my side. They suggested she call for help on her side.
> 
> Any idea what the problem could be?



I don't see handbags on this DHL shipping guide to Saudi Arabia
http://www.dhl-usa.com/content/dam/downloads/g0/express/shipping/customs/import_guide_sa_en.pdf 

Am assuming you don't have international blocks/countries specified either since you called ebay.  Maybe it's a glitch.


----------



## whateve

vintagebags4me said:


> I don't see handbags on this DHL shipping guide to Saudi Arabia
> http://www.dhl-usa.com/content/dam/downloads/g0/express/shipping/customs/import_guide_sa_en.pdf
> 
> Am assuming you don't have international blocks/countries specified either since you called ebay.  Maybe it's a glitch.


Thank you. I don't have any countries blocked. I removed all buyer blocks on the listing and added the buyer to my block exemption list. She still can't buy. 

The error message she gets is so general, it is impossible to tell if the reason has anything to do with my listing. I know it is illegal to import pig products into Saudi Arabia, but this is a cow leather purse that was made in China. It is also illegal to import anything from Israel into Saudi Arabia. I don't know if it is still the same, but in the 80s Saudi Arabia wouldn't import Coca Cola because they did business in Israel.

I sent her an offer to buy it, thinking that might bypass any restrictions, but she hasn't responded. Maybe she is tired of trying. For some reason, she wasn't interested in calling ebay.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have a buyer in Saudi Arabia who is having trouble buying my purse. It is through GSP and shows Saudi Arabia as one of the ship to countries. It is made out of cowhide leather, which shouldn't be restricted. I've added the buyer to my blocked buyer exemption list.
> 
> This is the message she gets: "We  are sorry but the item you selected may not be purchased due to Seller  shipping restrictions, country specific import/export or other relevant  restrictions."
> 
> I've called ebay and they can't find anything wrong on my side. They suggested she call for help on her side.
> 
> Any idea what the problem could be?





vintagebags4me said:


> I don't see handbags on this DHL shipping guide to Saudi Arabia
> http://www.dhl-usa.com/content/dam/downloads/g0/express/shipping/customs/import_guide_sa_en.pdf
> 
> Am assuming you don't have international blocks/countries specified either since you called ebay.  Maybe it's a glitch.





whateve said:


> Thank you. I don't have any countries blocked. I removed all buyer blocks on the listing and added the buyer to my block exemption list. She still can't buy.
> 
> The error message she gets is so general, it is impossible to tell if the reason has anything to do with my listing. I know it is illegal to import pig products into Saudi Arabia, but this is a cow leather purse that was made in China. It is also illegal to import anything from Israel into Saudi Arabia. I don't know if it is still the same, but in the 80s Saudi Arabia wouldn't import Coca Cola because they did business in Israel.
> 
> I sent her an offer to buy it, thinking that might bypass any restrictions, but she hasn't responded. Maybe she is tired of trying. For some reason, she wasn't interested in calling ebay.


She attempted to accept my offer and it still won't work. She sent me some screen shots but I can't open them. When I click on them, it sends me to ebay Hong Kong.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> She attempted to accept my offer and it still won't work. She sent me some screen shots but I can't open them. When I click on them, it sends me to ebay Hong Kong.



Sounds like a glitch. Maybe this transaction wasn't "meant to be."


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Sounds like a glitch. Maybe this transaction wasn't "meant to be."


I called ebay again, and got two reps that weren't very motivated. They said it was a system glitch. 

I told my buyer to have her husband create an account to buy it, but I don't know if she will. At some point, she is going to think I'm trying too hard or that she doesn't need it that much.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have a buyer in Saudi Arabia who is having trouble buying my purse. It is through GSP and shows Saudi Arabia as one of the ship to countries. It is made out of cowhide leather, which shouldn't be restricted. I've added the buyer to my blocked buyer exemption list.
> 
> This is the message she gets: "We  are sorry but the item you selected may not be purchased due to Seller  shipping restrictions, country specific import/export or other relevant  restrictions."
> 
> I've called ebay and they can't find anything wrong on my side. They suggested she call for help on her side.
> 
> Any idea what the problem could be?





Catbird9 said:


> Sounds like a glitch. Maybe this transaction wasn't "meant to be."


I had my buyer attempt to buy on another account. It didn't work. I'm convinced that the Global Shipping Program doesn't work for Saudi Arabia, even though that is one of the countries listed. I bet the other items she bought from US sellers were shipped directly by the sellers. I'm not willing to take the risk to ship directly.


----------



## Happy thoughts

I have a question about this bag I'm considering purchasing. 
eBay list #351458743788
It says the "security stud" is still present. What does this mean? It is pictured in the last pic


----------



## whateve

Happy thoughts said:


> I have a question about this bag I'm considering purchasing.
> eBay list #351458743788
> It says the "security stud" is still present. What does this mean? It is pictured in the last pic


I've seen that before. I don't think it is exactly a security stud. I think some stores put these in bags that are sold as final sale to prevent them from being returned. I don't recall ever seeing Coach doing this, so it might have been from a department store. I don't think it can be removed easily.

ETA: the seller states she buys store returns. It is possible that the store sells them to her at a deep discount and puts in the stud to prevent it from being returned.


----------



## dioraddict15

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28912787


----------



## Catbird9

dioraddict15 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28912787
> 
> I'm having a horrible time with a buyer harassing me. Please can someone give me some advice.
> 
> The buyer bought a designer bag and paid. I sent out the bag and she  left me feedback and I did the same . Then she emails to say she doesn't  believe the bag is genuine so I emailed her the receipt and hear  nothing. I even offered to have it authenticated through authenticate4u  or meet her to take it to Celine. Then yesterday she emails to say the  lock closure just "fell off" in the taxi and that the bag is fake and  demands a refund.
> 
> Now I would have had no problem refunding if she hadn't damaged it as it  is a very expensive celine bag. She has since been constantly emailing   and harassing me demanding a refund. She's threatening to dispute it  through eBay but for some reason hasn't yet. Now she's emailed me saying  she's going to do a chargeback through her credit card. I still have no  problem with the refund if she has the bag repaired and returns in the  same condition. I've reported her to ebay for harassment.
> 
> What else Can I do as I don't want to lose £800 and my bag because I  know the buyer always wins if they claim item is not as described even  if it is genuine.
> 
> This has never happened to me before and I've been selling for over 10  years. I just want to resolve it but she's been as difficult as  possible.



I've copied and pasted your post from your link to the Pet Peeve thread to bring it over to this thread.

How frustrating! Sounds like you will have to get eBay involved somehow. They don't always rule in buyer's favor. Best of luck, hope it all works out in your favor!


----------



## BeenBurned

dioraddict15 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28912787





Catbird9 said:


> I've copied and pasted your post from your link to the Pet Peeve thread to bring it over to this thread.
> 
> How frustrating! Sounds like you will have to get eBay involved somehow. They don't always rule in buyer's favor. Best of luck, hope it all works out in your favor!


Actually, I think its own topic would be better.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Hi, I'm back selling on eBay after a long hiatus. I sold a bag on Friday that had one bid. Didn't hear from the buyer so I sent a payment reminder Sunday night. She asked if she could have until Friday to pay. She said she didn't know she had won that auction. [emoji19] I said sure but now I'm thinking if I screwed myself? If I wait until Friday and she still doesn't pay, can I still open up a claim? Also I read through her recent feedback and someone wrote "why bid if you don't intend to buy" or something like that even though it was a positive review. I'm guessing because eBay doesn't let sellers give negative reviews but this seller wanted the last word.


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> Hi, I'm back selling on eBay after a long hiatus. I sold a bag on Friday that had one bid. Didn't hear from the buyer so I sent a payment reminder Sunday night. She asked if she could have until Friday to pay. She said she didn't know she had won that auction. [emoji19] I said sure but now I'm thinking if I screwed myself? If I wait until Friday and she still doesn't pay, can I still open up a claim? Also I read through her recent feedback and someone wrote "why bid if you don't intend to buy" or something like that even though it was a positive review. I'm guessing because eBay doesn't let sellers give negative reviews but this seller wanted the last word.


You have nothing to lose by agreeing to wait until Friday. You can still open an unpaid item case then.


----------



## BeenBurned

AnnaFreud said:


> If I wait until Friday and she still doesn't pay, can I still open up a claim?


Why would you think you can't open a non-payment dispute? Of course you can! In fact, you can open a dispute as soon as 2 days after the listing ended and as late as 30 days.


----------



## AnnaFreud

whateve said:


> You have nothing to lose by agreeing to wait until Friday. You can still open an unpaid item case then.







BeenBurned said:


> Why would you think you can't open a non-payment dispute? Of course you can! In fact, you can open a dispute as soon as 2 days after the listing ended and as late as 30 days.




Thanks! I couldn't remember what the rule was for opening an unpaid item claim.


----------



## dialmee

Advice please! I bought a pair of CLs off eBay. I messaged the seller to ask what heel height and she said 4 inches. She also told me they were a different style than what they really are (that isn't a big deal, I figured that out before I bid). However, I received them today and they are 3 inches/85 mm. I was specifically wanting a 100mm heel. The heels fit, that is not the issue at all. My dilemma is, the seller does not accept returns but I was given misinformation. Does this follow under the eBay guarantee? Or should I just turn around and sell them myself? Thank you for your help!


----------



## uadjit

dialmee said:


> Advice please! I bought a pair of CLs off eBay. I messaged the seller to ask what heel height and she said 4 inches. She also told me they were a different style than what they really are (that isn't a big deal, I figured that out before I bid). However, I received them today and they are 3 inches/85 mm. I was specifically wanting a 100mm heel. The heels fit, that is not the issue at all. My dilemma is, the seller does not accept returns but I was given misinformation. Does this follow under the eBay guarantee? Or should I just turn around and sell them myself? Thank you for your help!



If she told you they were the 100mm heel and you 85 that is definitely significantly not as described. I would send a message to the seller ASAP to say you didn't get what she told you you'd get and ask to return them.


----------



## dialmee

uadjit said:


> If she told you they were the 100mm heel and you 85 that is definitely significantly not as described. I would send a message to the seller ASAP to say you didn't get what she told you you'd get and ask to return them.




Thanks uadjit! I did send the seller a message earlier. She said she would take the return. She also said she was fairly new to eBay and had never done a return and asked me to send it to the return address on the box (I do not want to be responsible for the return shipping charge). I told her I would go thru the return request on eBay, which I already did with the resolution center. Now I'm waiting on the return label.


----------



## whateve

dialmee said:


> Thanks uadjit! I did send the seller a message earlier. She said she would take the return. She also said she was fairly new to eBay and had never done a return and asked me to send it to the return address on the box (I do not want to be responsible for the return shipping charge). I told her I would go thru the return request on eBay, which I already did with the resolution center. Now I'm waiting on the return label.


By doing it through the resolution center, the seller gets a defect. There are ways to do it without involving ebay if the seller is cooperative. She can send you a label herself or send you the money to pay for it.


----------



## dialmee

whateve said:


> By doing it through the resolution center, the seller gets a defect. There are ways to do it without involving ebay if the seller is cooperative. She can send you a label herself or send you the money to pay for it.




Oh, I didn't know that. I've only had to return 1 item before and the seller sent me the label. This seller didn't know what to do. I thought I was doing the right thing. What should I do?


----------



## whateve

dialmee said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. I've only had to return 1 item before and the seller sent me the label. This seller didn't know what to do. I thought I was doing the right thing. What should I do?


Now there is nothing you can do. The defect probably won't matter to the seller much if she is new to ebay, and doesn't get other defects.


----------



## dialmee

whateve said:


> Now there is nothing you can do. The defect probably won't matter to the seller much if she is new to ebay, and doesn't get other defects.




Thanks! I feel bad. But had the item been accurately described this wouldn't be an issue bc I would have not bid on the item. I hope I can get it resolved quickly. Still waiting on her. I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## 3pups

Hi Everyone!
This is my first post on the forum but I have been reading it for years 
I recently decided to sell some of my bags on eBay and have a quick question about the "Best Offer" feature. I just decided to add that option to one of my listings and set the auto decline amount probably a bit too high. I see that someone had made me an offer that was auto declined within a couple of dollars of what I would accept. I am wondering if it would be acceptable to contact the person and let them know that I would be interested in their offer if they are still interested in the bag and would like to resubmit their offer? Would that be tacky? I have since adjusted my auto decline price to a lower amount. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Catbird9

3pups said:


> Hi Everyone!
> This is my first post on the forum but I have been reading it for years
> I recently decided to sell some of my bags on eBay and have a quick question about the "Best Offer" feature. I just decided to add that option to one of my listings and set the auto decline amount probably a bit too high. I see that someone had made me an offer that was auto declined within a couple of dollars of what I would accept. I am wondering if it would be acceptable to contact the person and let them know that I would be interested in their offer if they are still interested in the bag and would like to resubmit their offer? Would that be tacky? I have since adjusted my auto decline price to a lower amount. Thanks in advance!



I don't see anything wrong with doing that. Just explain what happened as you've done here, and see if she responds.


----------



## soleilbrun

I contacted a seller about a BIN price on her auction. When she responded a bid was placed on the item and she said she had to let the auction continue because of that. I understood. I won the auction wednesday $3 less than my BIN offer. Today the seller cancelled the transaction after I paid. Why am I unable to leave feedback for this transaction? TIA


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> I contacted a seller about a BIN price on her auction. When she responded a bid was placed on the item and she said she had to let the auction continue because of that. I understood. I won the auction wednesday $3 less than my BIN offer. Today the seller cancelled the transaction after I paid. Why am I unable to leave feedback for this transaction? TIA


I believe it has to do with the reason for the transaction. If the seller cancelled because the item was out of stock, then she gets a defect on her account anyway. Did you contact the seller to ask her why she cancelled?


----------



## soleilbrun

whateve said:


> I believe it has to do with the reason for the transaction. If the seller cancelled because the item was out of stock, then she gets a defect on her account anyway. Did you contact the seller to ask her why she cancelled?



She left a note that it sold on another site and she forgot to end the ebay auction.


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> She left a note that it sold on another site and she forgot to end the ebay auction.


I could see that happening. She will have to pay fees to ebay.


----------



## Alice1979

Could someone please advise? Can an ebay user message another user their email address through ebay messaging system? I thought it is prohibited and that ebay will not let you send a message if it contains something resemble an email address. Am I correct?


----------



## BeenBurned

Alice1979 said:


> Could someone please advise? Can an ebay user message another user their email address through ebay messaging system? I thought it is prohibited and that ebay will not let you send a message if it contains something resemble an email address. Am I correct?


I wasn't able to do it last week and it was a seller from whom I'd purchased the item. I tried several different permutations of my email address such as "name@gmail.com," name @ gmail dot com, etc. and every option I tried was kicked out.


----------



## whateve

Alice1979 said:


> Could someone please advise? Can an ebay user message another user their email address through ebay messaging system? I thought it is prohibited and that ebay will not let you send a message if it contains something resemble an email address. Am I correct?





BeenBurned said:


> I wasn't able to do it last week and it was a seller from whom I'd purchased the item. I tried several different permutations of my email address such as "name@gmail.com," name @ gmail dot com, etc. and every option I tried was kicked out.


yes, they've gotten very sophisticated. I've tried everything without success.


----------



## Alice1979

BeenBurned said:


> I wasn't able to do it last week and it was a seller from whom I'd purchased the item. I tried several different permutations of my email address such as "name@gmail.com," name @ gmail dot com, etc. and every option I tried was kicked out.





whateve said:


> yes, they've gotten very sophisticated. I've tried everything without success.



Thank you *BeenBurned* and *whateve*! This is what I thought... and yet I got a message from a buyer yesterday: 

*Dear alice1979,*

Hello i am very interested in this item and i will offer you $XXX for the item 
with the shipping cost to Malaysia all together and i will make the payment 
via my PayPal account so let me know if you have PayPal account and get 
back to me with your PayPal email or you can send me a payment request on 
my PayPal account email johnsimon96@yahoo.com, you can as well contact 
me via my email for quick respond (johnsimon96@yahoo.c om) 
Thanks waiting to hear from you.    


*- fXXXXX0

*
I have copied and pasted the message exactly as received with the price  and buyer ID x'ed out. This message was sent to me the day after I have listed  the item in question. This buyer has no feedback and their account was set up on the same day they messaged me. I think since this is the very  first time I have listed to sell in a couple of years, eBay sends a  bogus message to see if I would fall for it and it'd give them the grounds to  flag or suspend my account for selling. What do you guys think?


----------



## BeenBurned

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you *BeenBurned* and *whateve*! This is what I thought... and yet I got a message from a buyer yesterday:
> 
> *Dear alice1979,*
> 
> Hello i am very interested in this item and i will offer you $XXX for the item
> with the shipping cost to Malaysia all together and i will make the payment
> via my PayPal account so let me know if you have PayPal account and get
> back to me with your PayPal email or you can send me a payment request on
> my PayPal account email johnsimon96@yahoo.com, you can as well contact
> me via my email for quick respond (johnsimon96@yahoo.c om)
> Thanks waiting to hear from you.
> 
> 
> *- fXXXXX0
> 
> *
> I have copied and pasted the message exactly as received with the price  and buyer ID x'ed out. This message was sent to me the day after I have listed  the item in question. This buyer has no feedback and their account was set up on the same day they messaged me. I think since this is the very  first time I have listed to sell in a couple of years, eBay sends a  bogus message to see if I would fall for it and it'd give them the grounds to  flag or suspend my account for selling. What do you guys think?


That's very interesting! And also, it's very telling and that's an ID that you DEFINITELY want to block and you should post his ebay ID so others can block the scammer.

http://badbuyerlist.org/buyer/1a8a90e991f9633eb740

_He/she tries to fool me with a fake paypal account. His/her email: can send me a payment request on my Paypal account johnsimon96@yahoo.com below is my address Thanks Name: John Simon, Address: suite 102, No 10 jalan PJS 11/28A Sunway Metro, Bander Sunway, Postal code: 47500, City: Subang Jaya. State: Selangor Country: Malaysia Tel: +60129425675.
_
And another:
http://badbuyerlist.org/buyer/9092f7a4d485c96d4ebd

http://badbuyerlist.org/buyer/383722d297788ba751c2

He uses multiple IDs and in fact, the ID referenced in the following post, that ID is NARU:
harleydiane1892011  ( 0 )  Not a registered user 
 http://badbuyerlist.org/buyer/e3fad07a7cfe301e0122
There's another email address he uses too: 
jamesdiane93@yahoo.com

This scammer is actually located in Nigeria:
https://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&p=234594

Another NARU ID: gy37556  ( 0 )  Not a registered user
Another: bmy7475  ( 0 )  Not a registered user
q_h4958  ( 0 )  Not a registered user
l60my-5c27hjof  ( 0 )  Not a registered user
q.d4294  ( 0 )  Not a registered user 

YOU DODGED A BULLET!! There's a huge and longer history.


----------



## threadbender

nm


----------



## Alice1979

BeenBurned said:


> That's very interesting! And also, it's very telling and that's an ID that you DEFINITELY want to block and you should post his ebay ID so others can block the scammer.
> 
> http://badbuyerlist.org/buyer/1a8a90e991f9633eb740
> 
> _He/she tries to fool me with a fake paypal account. His/her email: can send me a payment request on my Paypal account johnsimon96@yahoo.com below is my address Thanks Name: John Simon, Address: suite 102, No 10 jalan PJS 11/28A Sunway Metro, Bander Sunway, Postal code: 47500, City: Subang Jaya. State: Selangor Country: Malaysia Tel: +60129425675.
> _
> And another:
> http://badbuyerlist.org/buyer/9092f7a4d485c96d4ebd
> 
> http://badbuyerlist.org/buyer/383722d297788ba751c2
> 
> He uses multiple IDs and in fact, the ID referenced in the following post, that ID is NARU:
> harleydiane1892011  ( 0 )  Not a registered user
> http://badbuyerlist.org/buyer/e3fad07a7cfe301e0122
> There's another email address he uses too:
> jamesdiane93@yahoo.com
> 
> This scammer is actually located in Nigeria:
> https://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&p=234594
> 
> Another NARU ID: gy37556  ( 0 )  Not a registered user



Very interesting indeed! I googled the address on the Bad Buyer page, and according to google, that place is permanently closed  Scammer or not, I still think eBay is involved in this. There is no way they'd let their email address slip through their messaging system. 

I can post the ID but they will just come up with new ones.


----------



## BeenBurned

Alice1979 said:


> Very interesting indeed! I googled the address on the Bad Buyer page, and according to google, that place is permanently closed  Scammer or not, I still think eBay is involved in this. There is no way they'd let their email address slip through their messaging system.
> 
> I can post the ID but they will just come up with new ones.


They definitely will open more IDs since in addition to those I've posted, I found at least a dozen more naru'ed IDs. 

I disagree that ebay is involved in this though. While I don't know how that email addy came through an ebay message, it has nothing to do with ebay. Scammers are slick and if they used their brains for something positive, they could do a lot of good in the world.

I'm curious though......please check your ebay messages. Is that message in there or was it a spoof email made to look like an ebay message?


----------



## Alice1979

BeenBurned said:


> I'm curious though......please check your ebay messages. Is that message in there or was it a spoof email made to look like an ebay message?



How can you tell if it's a spoof? I got a notification of the message from ebay in my ebay registered email, and I can also view it in my ebay account, so I assume it is legit ebay message.


----------



## PikaboICU

Alice1979 said:


> Very interesting indeed! I googled the address on the Bad Buyer page, and according to google, that place is permanently closed  Scammer or not, I still think eBay is involved in this. There is no way they'd let their email address slip through their messaging system.
> 
> I can post the ID but they will just come up with new ones.



Ebay isn't involved in this..

It's a very common scam for Ebay & CraigsList sellers.

They target high priced items, often cars but I've seen these scams attempted on dresses for a couple hundred dollars. 
The "buyer" will commonly offer you more than your asking price to ship out of country.
Then they send you a fake email message from Paypal (that looks pretty legit at first) and say "it's ok to ship" that the funds will be held until you upload the tracking number.
Sometimes they will have you refund the overage they paid via Western Union.

It's a scam and one that gets posted on the Ebay boards quite frequently.


----------



## Catbird9

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you *BeenBurned* and *whateve*! This is what I thought... and yet I got a message from a buyer yesterday:
> 
> *Dear alice1979,*
> 
> Hello i am very interested in this item and i will offer you $XXX for the item
> with the shipping cost to Malaysia all together and i will make the payment
> via my PayPal account so let me know if you have PayPal account and get
> back to me with your PayPal email or you can send me a payment request on
> my PayPal account email johnsimon96@yahoo.com, you can as well contact
> me via my email for quick respond (johnsimon96@yahoo.c om)
> Thanks waiting to hear from you.
> 
> 
> *- fXXXXX0
> 
> *
> I have copied and pasted the message exactly as received with the price  and buyer ID x'ed out. This message was sent to me the day after I have listed  the item in question. This buyer has no feedback and their account was set up on the same day they messaged me. I think since this is the very  first time I have listed to sell in a couple of years, eBay sends a  bogus message to see if I would fall for it and it'd give them the grounds to  flag or suspend my account for selling. What do you guys think?



I do not think eBay sends bogus messages to try to trick sellers.

I DO think you should report this incident to eBay security. If scammers have managed to get around the message security feature that blocks email addresses within the body of a message, eBay will definitely want to look into it.


----------



## Alice1979

PikaboICU said:


> Ebay isn't involved in this..
> 
> It's a very common scam for Ebay & CraigsList sellers.
> 
> They target high priced items, often cars but I've seen these scams attempted on dresses for a couple hundred dollars.
> The "buyer" will commonly offer you more than your asking price to ship out of country.
> Then they send you a fake email message from Paypal (that looks pretty legit at first) and say "it's ok to ship" that the funds will be held until you upload the tracking number.
> Sometimes they will have you refund the overage they paid via Western Union.
> 
> It's a scam and one that gets posted on the Ebay boards quite frequently.



Thank you for the headsup. I haven't been selling on ebay so I have not been aware of this type of scam. I wonder how many has fallen for it, it smells fishy from the gecko.



Catbird9 said:


> I do not think eBay sends bogus messages to try to trick sellers.
> 
> I DO think you should report this incident to eBay security. If scammers have managed to get around the message security feature that blocks email addresses within the body of a message, eBay will definitely want to look into it.



I will try reporting. But if this has happened quite frequently, I'm surprised ebay has not caught on.


----------



## BeenBurned

Alice1979 said:


> How can you tell if it's a spoof? I got a notification of the message from ebay in my ebay registered email, and I can also view it in my ebay account, so I assume it is legit ebay message.


Thanks, so they did send the message through ebay's messaging system. It's strange that it was able to be sent with the email address in the message.



Catbird9 said:


> I do not think eBay sends bogus messages to try to trick sellers.


I don't think that's what she's saying. 

I believe she was (sort of) implicating ebay since the message was sent with a disallowed email address. Somehow, the scammer managed to circumvent the bots that watch for email addies.


----------



## PikaboICU

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you for the headsup. I haven't been selling on ebay so I have not been aware of this type of scam. I wonder how many has fallen for it, it smells fishy from the gecko.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try reporting. But if this has happened quite frequently, I'm surprised ebay has not caught on.




You're welcome. We have to look out for each other right. 

Many, MANY people have fallen for it sadly.. 
You were wise enough to realize there was an issue & ask questions, many weren't.

I've read many stories from people that lost a lot of money- one that lost $2500. on a car sale. 

My son had an item for sale & he got one of those fake PP emails and they sure do look genuine, at first anyway. They offered him $400. for a $200. item and it looked fishy so we did research and learned about this "new" scam. Now I see several every week on the Ebay boards and those are just the ones posted there. I've read the same on Paypal's help forum. 

Glad you were smart & didn't fall for it. 
And YES do report them in any way you can.


----------



## Alice1979

PikaboICU said:


> You're welcome. We have to look out for each other right.
> 
> Many, MANY people have fallen for it sadly..
> You were wise enough to realize there was an issue & ask questions, many weren't.
> 
> I've read many stories from people that lost a lot of money- one that lost $2500. on a car sale.
> 
> My son had an item for sale & he got one of those fake PP emails and they sure do look genuine, at first anyway. They offered him $400. for a $200. item and it looked fishy so we did research and learned about this "new" scam. Now I see several every week on the Ebay boards and those are just the ones posted there. I've read the same on Paypal's help forum.
> 
> Glad you were smart & didn't fall for it.
> And YES do report them in any way you can.



We do have to look out for each other, you're absolutely right. It is sad to see people actually fall victims to this kind of scam. I don't sell much, but for me, when something is too good to be true, it usually is. In this case, they offer me more than $100 higher than my initial bidding value, I know something is not right.

I have reported the user to ebay by calling the customer service. They told me they will go head and unregister the user, and they will look into the IP address where any of the associated IDs are created. I certainly hope this will stop them from scamming more people. I also hope people will read about the scammers either here or else where and be aware of them.


----------



## g41girl

Hi. Can I have some advice please ?  I bid and won a Louis Vuitton wallet which was described as "New with Tags". The wallet is now with me. The internal condition is great. However, externally there are a number of scratches and a small indentation on the front of the wallet as well as the back which I feel should have been disclosed.  The item was listed as "New with Tags" but I feel the external condition was not described accurately and, had I known this, would not have bid the price I did. I emailed the seller immediately on receipt and asked for his thoughts. Two days later I sent a second email asking if he could contact me but have heard nothing. (I have also considered the fact that this is still the holiday season) but don't wish to delay any further. Any thoughts on next step.  TIA.


----------



## PikaboICU

g41girl said:


> Hi. Can I have some advice please ?  I bid and won a Louis Vuitton wallet which was described as "New with Tags". The wallet is now with me. The internal condition is great. However, externally there are a number of scratches and a small indentation on the front of the wallet as well as the back which I feel should have been disclosed.  The item was listed as "New with Tags" but I feel the external condition was not described accurately and, had I known this, would not have bid the price I did. I emailed the seller immediately on receipt and asked for his thoughts. Two days later I sent a second email asking if he could contact me but have heard nothing. (I have also considered the fact that this is still the holiday season) but don't wish to delay any further. Any thoughts on next step.  TIA.



I believe you've been more than fair by attempting to contact the seller first. I always try to let them "rectify" the situation rather than filing a case.
That said; Is this an established seller? Or a low FB, low sales seller? I ask because if they're relatively new & haven't had experience with returns etc.. they may not realize how to proceed.

Are you wanting to return the item for a refund? 
If yes, do they offer returns? If they do, it should be easy enough.
If they don't and you feel it's significantly NOT as described, you may need to open a case to get refunded.

Personally, I would give it til Monday, just because many people don't conduct business on weekends. Let the seller know you're not happy with the condition and if they don't want to refund you, you will have no other option but to open a SNAD case.

That's my best advice..
If you're seeking a "partial refund", perhaps somebody else can advise on that. "Partials" always raise red flags with sellers...

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> Hi. Can I have some advice please ?  I bid and won a Louis Vuitton wallet which was described as "New with Tags". The wallet is now with me. The internal condition is great. However, externally there are a number of scratches and a small indentation on the front of the wallet as well as the back which I feel should have been disclosed.  The item was listed as "New with Tags" but I feel the external condition was not described accurately and, had I known this, would not have bid the price I did. I emailed the seller immediately on receipt and asked for his thoughts. Two days later I sent a second email asking if he could contact me but have heard nothing. (I have also considered the fact that this is still the holiday season) but don't wish to delay any further. Any thoughts on next step.  TIA.





PikaboICU said:


> I believe you've been more than fair by attempting to contact the seller first. I always try to let them "rectify" the situation rather than filing a case.
> That said; Is this an established seller? Or a low FB, low sales seller? I ask because if they're relatively new & haven't had experience with returns etc.. they may not realize how to proceed.
> 
> Are you wanting to return the item for a refund?
> If yes, do they offer returns? If they do, it should be easy enough.
> If they don't and you feel it's significantly NOT as described, you may need to open a case to get refunded.
> 
> Personally, I would give it til Monday, just because many people don't conduct business on weekends. Let the seller know you're not happy with the condition and if they don't want to refund you, you will have no other option but to open a SNAD case.
> 
> That's my best advice..
> If you're seeking a "partial refund", perhaps somebody else can advise on that. "Partials" always raise red flags with sellers...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Before even considering your complaints (which BTW sound valid), are you even sure that the wallet is authentic? 

The reason I ask is that if you paid less than retail for a new LV item, I question authenticity. Since LV isn't discounted, I question a seller who will sell an item at a loss rather than return it for a refund.

My first suggestion would be to go to ATLV (authenticate this Louis Vuitton) and post according to the first post of the thread with the info and pictures as required. 

If deemed fake, a SNAD dispute is appropriate. If genuine, it's still SNAD but a slightly different approach might be in order. 

Meanwhile, verify that you even got the real deal.


----------



## g41girl

PikaboICU said:


> I believe you've been more than fair by attempting to contact the seller first. I always try to let them "rectify" the situation rather than filing a case.
> 
> That said; Is this an established seller? Or a low FB, low sales seller? I ask because if they're relatively new & haven't had experience with returns etc.. they may not realize how to proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wanting to return the item for a refund?
> 
> If yes, do they offer returns? If they do, it should be easy enough.
> 
> If they don't and you feel it's significantly NOT as described, you may need to open a case to get refunded.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would give it til Monday, just because many people don't conduct business on weekends. Let the seller know you're not happy with the condition and if they don't want to refund you, you will have no other option but to open a SNAD case.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my best advice..
> 
> If you're seeking a "partial refund", perhaps somebody else can advise on that. "Partials" always raise red flags with sellers...
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!







BeenBurned said:


> Before even considering your complaints (which BTW sound valid), are you even sure that the wallet is authentic?
> 
> The reason I ask is that if you paid less than retail for a new LV item, I question authenticity. Since LV isn't discounted, I question a seller who will sell an item at a loss rather than return it for a refund.
> 
> My first suggestion would be to go to ATLV (authenticate this Louis Vuitton) and post according to the first post of the thread with the info and pictures as required.
> 
> If deemed fake, a SNAD dispute is appropriate. If genuine, it's still SNAD but a slightly different approach might be in order.
> 
> Meanwhile, verify that you even got the real deal.




Yes I would have waited another couple of days as it could well be a business seller. They seem to buy more than sell. 

BB. In addition, the inside of the wallet had been hotstamped which I knew about - the initials suited me also so this would not be a problem. I had taken the wallet into LV (as I was in town anyway) - it is authentic. I discreetly asked for comments and they agreed with me that the wallet had been used. 

The issue for me is the wear on the front wasn't disclosed. I wouldn't have bid as high had I known.  I have several items in this particular leather so felt comfortable about commenting on it's condition.  

I will await comments from the buyer and then decide what to do. 

Will keep you posted. Thanks for help - it's much appreciated. 

Thanks for your help. Will keep you posted.


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> I will await comments from the buyer and then decide what to do.
> 
> Will keep you posted. Thanks for help - it's much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Will keep you posted.


Yes, give it a few days following the weekend since between the weekend and being summer, there could be a delay in his response. 

However an item sold as "new" but with definite indications of use coupled with a monogrammed marking certainly shouldn't have been sold as "NWT."


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, give it a few days following the weekend since between the weekend and being summer, there could be a delay in his response.
> 
> However an item sold as "new" but with definite indications of use coupled with a monogrammed marking certainly shouldn't have been sold as "NWT."




This is the response I received - don't think he get's my point really - 

"Sorry this is not to your satisfaction. You must have amazing eyes as I did not see a mark on it! I messed up the auction by having it end part way through a day , but decided to let it run and was unhappy with the final price. With that in mind I won't be offering any partial refund if that was what you were thinking. 

Please return to me and I will give you a full refund plus postage. I will re-list and am confident of getting a much higher price as the final price was fully £200 less than the shop price. 

Thank you"


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> This is the response I received - don't think he get's my point really -
> 
> "Sorry this is not to your satisfaction. You must have amazing eyes as I did not see a mark on it! I messed up the auction by having it end part way through a day , but decided to let it run and was unhappy with the final price. With that in mind I won't be offering any partial refund if that was what you were thinking.
> 
> Please return to me and I will give you a full refund plus postage. I will re-list and am confident of getting a much higher price as the final price was fully £200 less than the shop price.
> 
> Thank you"


That response is appropriate. Many sellers are averse to partials because although in this case it wouldn't be inappropriate, too many buyers try to wrangle a partial in an attempt to pay a lesser amount. So instead of partials, the mantra is "return for refund." 

Now you have to decide whether it's bad enough to return or not.


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> That response is appropriate. Many sellers are averse to partials because although in this case it wouldn't be inappropriate, too many buyers try to wrangle a partial in an attempt to pay a lesser amount. So instead of partials, the mantra is "return for refund."
> 
> Now you have to decide whether it's bad enough to return or not.




Thanks BB for your help. 

(I will be returning it as I really couldn't give as a gift with the scratches !)

I would usually ask a seller of designer goods whether there are any marks or scratches but didn't on this occasion as it was marked "new with tags" and didn't wish to be a pain. That'll teach me !


----------



## g41girl

BeenBurned said:


> That response is appropriate. Many sellers are averse to partials because although in this case it wouldn't be inappropriate, too many buyers try to wrangle a partial in an attempt to pay a lesser amount. So instead of partials, the mantra is "return for refund."
> 
> Now you have to decide whether it's bad enough to return or not.







g41girl said:


> Thanks BB for your help.
> 
> (I will be returning it as I really couldn't give as a gift with the scratches !)
> 
> I would usually ask a seller of designer goods whether there are any marks or scratches but didn't on this occasion as it was marked "new with tags" and didn't wish to be a pain. That'll teach me !




I did return the wallet straight away (tracked & insured) as I was going on holiday. However Royal Mail have returned to sender stating that the address given is not registered with them - despite that being the seller's registered legal address with ebay. I contacted the seller who asked me to send it to his home address (which is not the address on the ebay return pro-forma or his legal address). I am reluctant to do this as this course of action probably wouldn't be covered under ebay's guaranteed refund policy plus I would be out of pocket for a second "tracked & insured" postage cost. Can I have your thoughts please ?


----------



## noshoepolish

g41girl said:


> I did return the wallet straight away (tracked & insured) as I was going on holiday. However Royal Mail have returned to sender stating that the address given is not registered with them - despite that being the seller's registered legal address with ebay. I contacted the seller who asked me to send it to his home address (which is not the address on the ebay return pro-forma or his legal address). I am reluctant to do this as this course of action probably wouldn't be covered under ebay's guaranteed refund policy plus I would be out of pocket for a second "tracked & insured" postage cost. Can I have your thoughts please ?




Call eBay or PayPal.  Tell them the address you had sent it to the first time and ask if the address you have now is ok to ship to.


----------



## Catbird9

g41girl said:


> I did return the wallet straight away (tracked & insured) as I was going on holiday. However Royal Mail have returned to sender stating that the address given is not registered with them - despite that being the seller's registered legal address with ebay. I contacted the seller who asked me to send it to his home address (which is not the address on the ebay return pro-forma or his legal address). I am reluctant to do this as this course of action probably wouldn't be covered under ebay's guaranteed refund policy plus I would be out of pocket for a second "tracked & insured" postage cost. Can I have your thoughts please ?



What a mess! Didn't eBay provide the postage label you used to return the wallet? I thought under the SNAD rules, the buyer doesn't have to pay the return shipping cost.


----------



## g41girl

noshoepolish said:


> Call eBay or PayPal.  Tell them the address you had sent it to the first time and ask if the address you have now is ok to ship to.







Catbird9 said:


> What a mess! Didn't eBay provide the postage label you used to return the wallet? I thought under the SNAD rules, the buyer doesn't have to pay the return shipping cost.




This was the address label provided by ebay ! I will call them to find out if ok to return to second address.


----------



## vernis-lover

g41girl said:


> I did return the wallet straight away (tracked & insured) as I was going on holiday. However Royal Mail have returned to sender stating that the address given is not registered with them - despite that being the seller's registered legal address with ebay. I contacted the seller who asked me to send it to his home address (which is not the address on the ebay return pro-forma or his legal address). I am reluctant to do this as this course of action probably wouldn't be covered under ebay's guaranteed refund policy plus I would be out of pocket for a second "tracked & insured" postage cost. Can I have your thoughts please ?



Have you checked the address on the Royal Mail website - what does that say? It really shouldn't have been accepted at the Post Office with an invalid address as they input the postcode and house number for a Special Delivery item and then check the address matches what you have written on the parcel. Or they do at our PO anyway.

It was earlier this year I think but a parcel for here got returned for the same reason, despite having received hundreds of parcels over the years. No one at Royal Mail could explain what had happened but the seller kindly resent it and it was delivered the second time!


----------



## lurkernomore

deleted post - seller responded


----------



## Alice1979

Has anyone had the experience of their item sold abroad on eBay being  restricted by the global shipping program? I just got a notification  from ebay saying my item is restricted and the shipping cannot be  completed. 

I have contacted ebay and they actually have no idea why it was  restricted but the buyer will be refunded. They told me I have to wait  for the GSP to contact me for further detail


----------



## Alice1979

Alice1979 said:


> Has anyone had the experience of their item sold abroad on eBay being  restricted by the global shipping program? I just got a notification  from ebay saying my item is restricted and the shipping cannot be  completed.
> 
> I have contacted ebay and they actually have no idea why it was  restricted but the buyer will be refunded. They told me I have to wait  for the GSP to contact me for further detail



This is stated in the ebay message regarding my GSP transaction - 

"*No further action is needed at this time. Weve let your buyer know why the item couldnt be delivered.  

	                             Under the terms of the Global Shipping Program your  buyer will be refunded automatically, and you are entitled to keep the  proceeds from the transaction."

*Now I'm really confused  The buyer gets a refund and I get to keep the money? Or do I get my item back?*
*


----------



## soleilbrun

Alice1979 said:


> This is stated in the ebay message regarding my GSP transaction -
> 
> "*No further action is needed at this time. Weve let your buyer know why the item couldnt be delivered.
> 
> Under the terms of the Global Shipping Program your  buyer will be refunded automatically, and you are entitled to keep the  proceeds from the transaction."
> 
> *Now I'm really confused  The buyer gets a refund and I get to keep the money? Or do I get my item back?*
> *



Strange indeed. Let us know what they mean by that. They should know which items are restricted before the shipping process takes place to save everyone time and money.


----------



## Alice1979

soleilbrun said:


> Strange indeed. Let us know what they mean by that. *They should know which items are restricted before the shipping process takes place to save everyone time and money*.



Exactly! I just went through both lists of prohibited/restricted items under GSP and for shipping to Canada, and mine is not on either lists. Also I just logged into paypal, and there was nothing reflecting the refund to the buyer.


----------



## threadbender

Alice1979 said:


> This is stated in the ebay message regarding my GSP transaction -
> 
> "*No further action is needed at this time. We&#8217;ve let your buyer know why the item couldn&#8217;t be delivered.
> 
> Under the terms of the Global Shipping Program your  buyer will be refunded automatically, and you are entitled to keep the  proceeds from the transaction."
> 
> *Now I'm really confused The buyer gets a refund and I get to keep the money? Or do I get my item back?



OK, it sounds to me like EBay will be refunding the buyer. You get to keep the payment from the sale. I do not know if they will send you the item back. Maybe, like the post office, they have items they keep and sell.
Or, maybe this was all a mistake?
What type of item was it?


----------



## soleilbrun

Alice1979 said:


> Exactly! I just went through both lists of prohibited/restricted items under GSP and for shipping to Canada, and mine is not on either lists. Also I just logged into paypal, and there was nothing reflecting the refund to the buyer.



I suppose it is code for "we lost the package but don't want to admit it". You get paid and the buyer refunded. Everyone is happy and we are innocent in their eyes.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Has anyone had a issue with a buyer that doesn't want to open a return request? I sold a new mascara for $15 2 weeks ago on eBay and the buyer messaged me saying it was dried out. I told her to send it back and I would give her a full refund. She then messaged me again saying shipping it back to me in Hawaii is expensive and wanted to know if I would be reimbursing her because it's not her fault it's dried out. I don't know how she was going to ship it back but it cost $2.50 to send to her through USPS first class mail with tracking. 
I looked it up on eBay and it says I can send her a shipping label if she opens a return request. I send her a message asking her to open a return request so I can send her a free return shipping label. That way I only pay for USPS first class mail instead of whatever expensive way she was going to ship it. 
But today she messages me back saying "I've been a member of eBay for 12 years. I never had to do a return label yet you can send me one without getting me involved, thru eBay.." 
Why would she not want to open a return case if she's gonna get a free shipping label? And I've been a member of eBay for 10 years. That's got nothing to do with it. Also according to her member info on the bottom of her message she's been a member since 2008 with 357 feedback. 
I contacted eBay who instructed me it's the best for her to open the return because if I send a label to her any other way eBay won't be able to protect me from negative feedback because they won't be able to see if I tried to resolve the problem or not. I messaged her again letting her know in a nice way that if she wants a free return label she needs to open the return request so I can send it to her. 
Why is she giving me such a hard time? I agreed to take the return and pay for the return shipping but that's still not enough. I should have just kept the mascara and saved me a headache. The last thing I want to do is tell her to keep it and I'll refund her anyways. My Bf said she's probably scraping out all of the mascara in there and gonna send it back empty.


----------



## BeenBurned

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone had a issue with a buyer that doesn't want to open a return request? I sold a new mascara for $15 2 weeks ago on eBay and the buyer messaged me saying it was dried out. I told her to send it back and I would give her a full refund. She then messaged me again saying shipping it back to me in Hawaii is expensive and wanted to know if I would be reimbursing her because it's not her fault it's dried out. I don't know how she was going to ship it back but it cost $2.50 to send to her through USPS first class mail with tracking.
> I looked it up on eBay and it says I can send her a shipping label if she opens a return request. I send her a message asking her to open a return request so I can send her a free return shipping label. That way I only pay for USPS first class mail instead of whatever expensive way she was going to ship it.
> But today she messages me back saying "I've been a member of eBay for 12 years. I never had to do a return label yet you can send me one without getting me involved, thru eBay.."
> Why would she not want to open a return case if she's gonna get a free shipping label? And I've been a member of eBay for 10 years. That's got nothing to do with it. Also according to her member info on the bottom of her message she's been a member since 2008 with 357 feedback.
> I contacted eBay who instructed me it's the best for her to open the return because if I send a label to her any other way eBay won't be able to protect me from negative feedback because they won't be able to see if I tried to resolve the problem or not. I messaged her again letting her know in a nice way that if she wants a free return label she needs to open the return request so I can send it to her.
> Why is she giving me such a hard time? I agreed to take the return and pay for the return shipping but that's still not enough. I should have just kept the mascara and saved me a headache. The last thing I want to do is tell her to keep it and I'll refund her anyways. My Bf said she's probably scraping out all of the mascara in there and gonna send it back empty.


Send her a shipping label done through PP. Put in your name and shipping address, choose first class mail and pay for the weight of the first class package. 

www.paypal.com/shipnow


----------



## PikaboICU

yakusoku.af said:


> Has anyone had a issue with a buyer that doesn't want to open a return request? I sold a new mascara for $15 2 weeks ago on eBay and the buyer messaged me saying it was dried out. I told her to send it back and I would give her a full refund. She then messaged me again saying shipping it back to me in Hawaii is expensive and wanted to know if I would be reimbursing her because it's not her fault it's dried out. I don't know how she was going to ship it back but it cost $2.50 to send to her through USPS first class mail with tracking.
> I looked it up on eBay and it says I can send her a shipping label if she opens a return request. I send her a message asking her to open a return request so I can send her a free return shipping label. That way I only pay for USPS first class mail instead of whatever expensive way she was going to ship it.
> But today she messages me back saying "I've been a member of eBay for 12 years. I never had to do a return label yet you can send me one without getting me involved, thru eBay.."
> Why would she not want to open a return case if she's gonna get a free shipping label? And I've been a member of eBay for 10 years. That's got nothing to do with it. Also according to her member info on the bottom of her message she's been a member since 2008 with 357 feedback.
> I contacted eBay who instructed me it's the best for her to open the return because if I send a label to her any other way eBay won't be able to protect me from negative feedback because they won't be able to see if I tried to resolve the problem or not. I messaged her again letting her know in a nice way that if she wants a free return label she needs to open the return request so I can send it to her.
> Why is she giving me such a hard time? I agreed to take the return and pay for the return shipping but that's still not enough. I should have just kept the mascara and saved me a headache. The last thing I want to do is tell her to keep it and I'll refund her anyways. My Bf said she's probably scraping out all of the mascara in there and gonna send it back empty.



I would continue to nicely tell her to open a return request on Ebay and that you will give her a paid label when she does.
Ebay can read the messages and will see that you are trying to resolve this. If she opens a case or leaves bad FB they will remove it.
She is probably wanting to keep the mascara AND get the refund.
She might have done this before and that's why she doesn't want to handle it through Ebay.
It's best to have the record of this on Ebay so that if she is making a habit of returning or getting refunds/partials etc.. They will know it and it will help you and other sellers in the future.


----------



## Alice1979

Ebay did contact me again after a few hours of my phone call with them regarding to  why my item was restricted. So I sold a pair of Louboutin python shoes, and as it turned out, any products made of exotic skins are on the prohibited list of their GPS third party carrier. I should have known that this would be the reason.

Since it was on the prohibited list of the third party, I will not get the shoes back. I get to keep the money from the shoes sold, and the buyer is refunded. Ebay closed the case in my favor, and it wouldn't be counted in my seller performance evaluation. I guess this is like a win-win scenario. Can't say I'm unhappy about the outcome, my only wish is that they don't destroy those beautiful Louboutins :cry:

I have opted out the GSP under my site preference for selling. I think I might opt out selling international altogether. Too many risks and hassles.



carlpsmom said:


> OK, it sounds to me like EBay will be refunding the buyer. You get to keep the payment from the sale. I do not know if they will send you the item back. Maybe, like the post office, they have items they keep and sell.
> Or, maybe this was all a mistake?
> What type of item was it?



My BMF was like, maybe someone at GSP center liked and kept the shoes for themselves and declared them restricted. 



soleilbrun said:


> I suppose it is code for "we lost the package but don't want to admit it". You get paid and the buyer refunded. Everyone is happy and we are innocent in their eyes.



I actually thought about it since it was stuck at the GSP center for processing for almost a week.


----------



## soleilbrun

Alice1979 said:


> Ebay did contact me again after a few hours of my phone call with them regarding to  why my item was restricted. So I sold a pair of Louboutin python shoes, and as it turned out, any products made of exotic skins are on the prohibited list of their GPS third party carrier. I should have known that this would be the reason.
> 
> Since it was on the prohibited list of the third party, I will not get the shoes back. I get to keep the money from the shoes sold, and the buyer is refunded. Ebay closed the case in my favor, and it wouldn't be counted in my seller performance evaluation. I guess this is like a win-win scenario. Can't say I'm unhappy about the outcome, my only wish is that they don't destroy those beautiful Louboutins :cry:
> 
> I have opted out the GSP under my site preference for selling. I think I might opt out selling international altogether. Too many risks and hassles.
> 
> 
> 
> My BMF was like, maybe someone at GSP center liked and kept the shoes for themselves and declared them restricted.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought about it since it was stuck at the GSP center for processing for almost a week.



At least now we have some clarity. It is a shame that the shoes risk being destroyed. Too bad there is no way of knowing which companies will be used to ship the items before hand to prevent this issue in the future. I happy there is a win win for the humans in this situation. Those poor innocent shoes!


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't think they'll destroy them. I bet they have a reseller who purchases trailer loads of undeliverable items and flips them.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think they'll destroy them. I bet they have a reseller who purchases trailer loads of undeliverable items and flips them.



 I bet too. eBay has to recover the cost of those two refunds somehow.


----------



## Catbird9

Alice1979 said:


> I have opted out the GSP under my site preference for selling. I think I might opt out selling international altogether. Too many risks and hassles.



^ Good decision! I'm with you. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## yakusoku.af

BeenBurned said:


> Send her a shipping label done through PP. Put in your name and shipping address, choose first class mail and pay for the weight of the first class package.
> 
> www.paypal.com/shipnow




After talking to eBay I didn't want to do that because they pretty much told me I'm on my own if I send her a label myself. eBay wouldn't be able to help me if she ended up leaving me a negative because they wouldn't be able to see the steps I took to resolve the issues. 
But she finally opened a return case and I sent her a shipping label.


----------



## yakusoku.af

PikaboICU said:


> I would continue to nicely tell her to open a return request on Ebay and that you will give her a paid label when she does.
> 
> Ebay can read the messages and will see that you are trying to resolve this. If she opens a case or leaves bad FB they will remove it.
> 
> She is probably wanting to keep the mascara AND get the refund.
> 
> She might have done this before and that's why she doesn't want to handle it through Ebay.
> 
> It's best to have the record of this on Ebay so that if she is making a habit of returning or getting refunds/partials etc.. They will know it and it will help you and other sellers in the future.




She finally opened the return case so I could send her the label. Yeah, I agree that she seems like she wanted to keep it and get her money back. I think that's why she was giving me a hard time about sending it back. 
Hopefully the rest of this return goes smoothly. I plan on blocking her after its done. She was pretty rude even though I felt like I was tried my best to accommodate her.


----------



## PikaboICU

yakusoku.af said:


> She finally opened the return case so I could send her the label. Yeah, I agree that she seems like she wanted to keep it and get her money back. I think that's why she was giving me a hard time about sending it back.
> Hopefully the rest of this return goes smoothly. I plan on blocking her after its done. She was pretty rude even though I felt like I was tried my best to accommodate her.




Thanks for the update! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it goes smoothly from here..
Yes, you have been more than fair & generous with her.. 
There's just no pleasing some people. 

Hang in there! Good Luck!


----------



## yakusoku.af

PikaboICU said:


> Thanks for the update! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it goes smoothly from here..
> 
> Yes, you have been more than fair & generous with her..
> 
> There's just no pleasing some people.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there! Good Luck!




Thank you! 
It's seems like she's made a complete 180 now because she just sent me a message saying she would send it back tomorrow and asking me which island in Hawaii has the prettiest beaches...


----------



## Alice1979

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think they'll destroy them. I bet they have a reseller who purchases trailer loads of undeliverable items and flips them.





Catbird9 said:


> I bet too. eBay has to recover the cost of those two refunds somehow.



Thanks for this! It makes sense and knowing that they're out there away from the furnace makes me feel better.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Catbird9 said:


> I bet too. eBay has to recover the cost of those two refunds somehow.


That sounds like something eBay would do.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Is it okay to essentially bribe customers with free merchandise for positive feedback ratings?  I saw a seller who is trying to establish feedback ratings who is literally advertising in its listings that they will receive certain merchandise for free (primarily t shirts and stuff) after they leave positive feedback for the seller.  I think they initially have to purchase it for a low price and once they leave feedback, the buyer must reimburse them for it or something.  

I thought I had read in this forum that you couldn't even put anything in your listings asking buyers to leave positive feedback so I removed that from my listings.

Should this seller be flagged or those specific "bribery" listings?


----------



## g41girl

g41girl said:


> I did return the wallet straight away (tracked & insured) as I was going on holiday. However Royal Mail have returned to sender stating that the address given is not registered with them - despite that being the seller's registered legal address with ebay. I contacted the seller who asked me to send it to his home address (which is not the address on the ebay return pro-forma or his legal address). I am reluctant to do this as this course of action probably wouldn't be covered under ebay's guaranteed refund policy plus I would be out of pocket for a second "tracked & insured" postage cost. Can I have your thoughts please ?







noshoepolish said:


> Call eBay or PayPal.  Tell them the address you had sent it to the first time and ask if the address you have now is ok to ship to.







Catbird9 said:


> What a mess! Didn't eBay provide the postage label you used to return the wallet? I thought under the SNAD rules, the buyer doesn't have to pay the return shipping cost.







g41girl said:


> This was the address label provided by ebay ! I will call them to find out if ok to return to second address.




The continuing saga !  I called ebay who told me to return the wallet to the second address which I did (again using Royal Mail Special Delivery Tracked & Insured). The item was received and the seller has now refunded the price of the wallet but not the postage costs which now amount to £14.50 !  So I am not best pleased. Ebay say they cannot do anything - I seem to get conflicting advice from them.  I did again ask the seller to refund postage as he had agreed. I feel like giving up on this one but it has been a pain from start to finish and too much time wasted but I really do feel he should refund postage. Any thoughts on final email wording to him ?  Or alternative action ?  TIA


----------



## whateve

g41girl said:


> The continuing saga !  I called ebay who told me to return the wallet to the second address which I did (again using Royal Mail Special Delivery Tracked & Insured). The item was received and the seller has now refunded the price of the wallet but not the postage costs which now amount to £14.50 !  So I am not best pleased. Ebay say they cannot do anything - I seem to get conflicting advice from them.  I did again ask the seller to refund postage as he had agreed. I feel like giving up on this one but it has been a pain from start to finish and too much time wasted but I really do feel he should refund postage. Any thoughts on final email wording to him ?  Or alternative action ?  TIA


I've been told by ebay in the past that you can't dispute shipping costs. You can give negative feedback. Wait to see if someone has a better idea.


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> The continuing saga !  I called ebay who told me to return the wallet to the second address which I did (again using Royal Mail Special Delivery Tracked & Insured). The item was received and the seller has now refunded the price of the wallet but not the postage costs which now amount to £14.50 !  So I am not best pleased. Ebay say they cannot do anything - I seem to get conflicting advice from them.  I did again ask the seller to refund postage as he had agreed. I feel like giving up on this one but it has been a pain from start to finish and too much time wasted but I really do feel he should refund postage. Any thoughts on final email wording to him ?  Or alternative action ?  TIA





whateve said:


> I've been told by ebay in the past that you can't dispute shipping costs. You can give negative feedback. Wait to see if someone has a better idea.


IMO, ebay owes you a refund since they're the ones who sent you the shipping label with the invalid address. The fact that you had to resend it to a different address (and per ebay's advice to do so) indicates that they've admitted a problem. 

So if they won't refund and the seller has broken a promise to make you whole, I agree with Whateve that negative feedback is appropriate in this case.


----------



## g41girl

whateve said:


> I've been told by ebay in the past that you can't dispute shipping costs. You can give negative feedback. Wait to see if someone has a better idea.







BeenBurned said:


> IMO, ebay owes you a refund since they're the ones who sent you the shipping label with the invalid address. The fact that you had to resend it to a different address (and per ebay's advice to do so) indicates that they've admitted a problem.
> 
> So if they won't refund and the seller has broken a promise to make you whole, I agree with Whateve that negative feedback is appropriate in this case.




Any help with appropriate wording please ?

The message from him (via eBay) states - "please return to me and I will give you a full refund plus postage. I will re-list and am confident of getting a much higher price"

TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

g41girl said:


> Any help with appropriate wording please ?
> 
> The message from him (via eBay) states - "please return to me and I will give you a full refund plus postage. I will re-list and am confident of getting a much higher price"
> 
> TIA


_Dear seller, 

As per your message through ebay messaging, you stated that I should "please return to me and I will give you a full refund plus postage. I  will re-list and am confident of getting a much higher price."

Please adhere to your promise to pay return shipping! As you're aware, the first shipping label had an invalid and/or undeliverable address, a problem that wouldn't have been something I (as the buyer) could have predicted so it's certainly not my responsibility.

Again, I'm requesting that you please send me a prepaid shipping label to cover return shipping (as you assured me you would) so I can return the item as you for refund. 

If I'm unable to get a return label (within 48 hours) with a valid address, I will look to ebay for recompense.

Thank you.
Sincerely,
Buyer_

I don't recommend leaving any feedback prior to the conclusion of this transaction! You don't want to do anything that will cause her to not send a prepaid label.


----------



## Ellyria

Hi, would like to ask for help from you ladies with selling on eBay 

I'm currently selling a new but with defects bag, yesterday I received a message from someone with 0 feedback located in Ivory Coast, Africa, account created on 25th August.  They claim to want to buy it for their daughter's birthday, "don't have time to follow the sale", proposed a slightly lower price and asked for my PayPal email to proceed with the transaction. I thought it fishy and preferred to wait for another buyer, so I replied saying I do not want to lower the price.

They have now replied me saying it's fine and requested my PayPal email again. I really don't want to get scammed, what would be the best way to reply?


----------



## PikaboICU

Ellyria said:


> Hi, would like to ask for help from you ladies with selling on eBay
> 
> I'm currently selling a new but with defects bag, yesterday I received a message from someone with 0 feedback located in Ivory Coast, Africa, account created on 25th August.  They claim to want to buy it for their daughter's birthday, "don't have time to follow the sale", proposed a slightly lower price and asked for my PayPal email to proceed with the transaction. I thought it fishy and preferred to wait for another buyer, so I replied saying I do not want to lower the price.
> 
> They have now replied me saying it's fine and requested my PayPal email again. I really don't want to get scammed, what would be the best way to reply?



Greetings!
You were wise to seek advice! This is a well known scam that occurs both on Ebay & CraigsList.

If you give out your PP email, they will send a FAKE but very real looking email (that claims to be from Paypal) telling you to ship.

They do not need your email to pay you- they can pay you via the links on Ebay.
*Always* log into your PP account and verify that you have been paid & it states "ok to ship with seller protection", never believe an email that says "you've been paid."

I would add that "buyer"/scammer to your BBL.

Best of Luck with your sale!

ETA: I would also report that "buyer" to Ebay since they suggested taking the transaction outside Ebay, that's a policy violation. Better to get these scammers banned asap.


----------



## Ellyria

PikaboICU said:


> Greetings!
> You were wise to seek advice! This is a well known scam that occurs both on Ebay & CraigsList.
> 
> If you give out your PP email, they will send a FAKE but very real looking email (that claims to be from Paypal) telling you to ship.
> 
> They do not need your email to pay you- they can pay you via the links on Ebay.
> *Always* log into your PP account and verify that you have been paid & it states "ok to ship with seller protection", never believe an email that says "you've been paid."
> 
> I would add that "buyer"/scammer to your BBL.
> 
> Best of Luck with your sale!
> 
> ETA: I would also report that "buyer" to Ebay since they suggested taking the transaction outside Ebay, that's a policy violation. Better to get these scammers banned asap.



Thank you very much for the quick confirmation, I had a little seed of doubt and was willing to possibly give this person a chance. You've saved me!


----------



## PikaboICU

Ellyria said:


> Thank you very much for the quick confirmation, I had a little seed of doubt and was willing to possibly give this person a chance. You've saved me!



You're welcome.. That's what TPF friends are for! 
We watch out for each other.. 

You were wise to listen to that wee small inner voice!


----------



## Nolia

I just received an email today telling me that one of my ebay listings were taken down. How can I fix resolve this? It doesn't give an option to contact ebay at all.

The email they gave me says:



> Your listing has been removed: Trademark Violation - Unauthorized Item
> 
> Hello x,
> After reviewing your eBay account, we've taken the following action:
> - Listings have been removed. A list of items that were removed can be viewed at the bottom of this message.
> - We have credited all associated fees except for the final value fee for your listing(s).
> The listing that was removed appeared to violate eBay policy. Please remember that you are responsible for the quality and authenticity of the products that you offer on eBay. It is against eBay policy to list any counterfeit items.
> 
> For more information please see our Replica, counterfeit items, and unauthorized copies policy:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/replica-counterfeit.html
> 
> If you have more questions, contact our policy experts:
> http://ocsnext.ebay.com/ocs/cusr?query=3049&=PTB1208
> 
> - Limited selling history - Insufficient description of the item or no photos of the item - Past violations of policy - Insufficient description of the item or no photos of the item - Limited selling history - After careful consideration, your listing has been removed because it didn?t comply with our policies. We received a report concerning the authenticity of your item.These reports can come from a number of channels, for example law enforcement.This removal was for your safety and the safety of the eBay community, so please do not relist your item.Relisting your item may result in the restriction of your account. - Insufficient description of the item or no photos of the item - Limited selling history - After careful consideration, your listing has been removed because it didn?t comply with our policies. We received a report concerning the authenticity of your item.These reports can come from a number of channels, for example law enforcement.This removal was for your safety and the safety of the eBay community, so please do not relist your item.Relisting your item may result in the restriction of your account. You may also consider these tips to help improve your listing: - Check the spelling of your text or description, including product and brand names, to make sure there are no errors - Limited selling history - Insufficient description of the item or no photos of the item - Limited selling history - Insufficient description of the item or no photos of the item - Limited selling history
> 
> Please be sure your current and future listings follow these guidelines, keeping in mind that additional violations could result in the suspension of your account.
> 
> Here are the listings that were removed:
> x
> 
> 
> We appreciate your cooperation.
> Thanks,
> 
> eBay



Also, why is the automated message repeating itself? Is that a bug? Could it be that I included stock images in my listing as well as images of the actual item?


----------



## PikaboICU

Nolia said:


> I just received an email today telling me that one of my ebay listings were taken down. How can I fix resolve this? It doesn't give an option to contact ebay at all.
> 
> The email they gave me says:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why is the automated message repeating itself? Is that a bug? Could it be that I included stock images in my listing as well as images of the actual item?



Wow! Sorry that happened to you.
Do you know for certain the item is genuine?
It's possible it was due to the stock photos- somebody reported it according to their email.. I hope it wasn't the self proclaimed expert that sent the other member a message! There's a post about it on the board below..

I had this happen only once & it wasn't really my fault.
I have the Auctiva scroller & it's code gets scrambled during revisions of items so if I don't delete it,, it's a jumbled mess of text.
I forgot once & Ebay removed my item- I got a form letter like the one above.

My best advice is call Ebay- use the "contact us" link to get a code for your call and ask them what's up & why it was removed.
You might be able to relist if they tell you what the issue is..

But be wary of just relisting, without getting advice from them as they can deactivate your account completely.

What a mess!  I'm sorry about that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> I just received an email today telling me that one of my ebay listings were taken down. How can I fix resolve this? It doesn't give an option to contact ebay at all.
> 
> The email they gave me says:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why is the automated message repeating itself? Is that a bug? Could it be that I included stock images in my listing as well as images of the actual item?


What is the brand? Is it a brand that A4U does? 

IMO, no seller should EVER use stock images. Even if that's not the reason your listing was removed, it's not a good idea to infringe on someone else's intellectual property.

Firstly, stock images are the copyrighted property of whoever owns the pictures, be it the manufacturer (if from their website) or another seller (even if the images were "found" on Google). 

Secondly, if you're selling a highly faked brand, stock images aren't going to help your buyer, aren't going to help you to prove authenticity in the event of a dispute (or in this case, a listing takedown) and won't help authenticators should potential buyers try to have your items authenticated. 

Additonally, many scammers use stock pictures to sell fakes. Many experienced buyers avoid sellers who use stock pictures. 

I'd call ebay anyway and ask why the listing was removed, if it had anything to do with the use of stock photos and what you need to do to relist. They might require a professional authentication which will benefit both you and buyers. 

In the future, take advantage of the 12 free images that ebay allows you to include in your listing and don't use anyone else's work.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> What is the brand? Is it a brand that A4U does?
> 
> IMO, no seller should EVER use stock images. Even if that's not the reason your listing was removed, it's not a good idea to infringe on someone else's intellectual property.
> 
> Firstly, stock images are the copyrighted property of whoever owns the pictures, be it the manufacturer (if from their website) or another seller (even if the images were "found" on Google).
> 
> Secondly, if you're selling a highly faked brand, stock images aren't going to help your buyer, aren't going to help you to prove authenticity in the event of a dispute (or in this case, a listing takedown) and won't help authenticators should potential buyers try to have your items authenticated.
> 
> Additonally, many scammers use stock pictures to sell fakes. Many experienced buyers avoid sellers who use stock pictures.
> 
> I'd call ebay anyway and ask why the listing was removed, if it had anything to do with the use of stock photos and what you need to do to relist. They might require a professional authentication which will benefit both you and buyers.
> 
> In the future, take advantage of the 12 free images that ebay allows you to include in your listing and don't use anyone else's work.



Since you brought up stock photos, have you noticed how many sellers now use them for everything from electronics to clothing and jewelry?

As a buyer, I steer clear of anyone that uses stock photos without any of their own photos. As  seller, I've always used my own photos. I'd prefer for potential buyers to see exactly what they're getting, as well as what condition the item is in to avoid any issues later on.


----------



## Nolia

PikaboICU said:


> Wow! Sorry that happened to you.
> Do you know for certain the item is genuine?
> It's possible it was due to the stock photos- somebody reported it according to their email.. I hope it wasn't the self proclaimed expert that sent the other member a message! There's a post about it on the board below..
> 
> I had this happen only once & it wasn't really my fault.
> I have the Auctiva scroller & it's code gets scrambled during revisions of items so if I don't delete it,, it's a jumbled mess of text.
> I forgot once & Ebay removed my item- I got a form letter like the one above.
> 
> My best advice is call Ebay- use the "contact us" link to get a code for your call and ask them what's up & why it was removed.
> You might be able to relist if they tell you what the issue is..
> 
> But be wary of just relisting, without getting advice from them as they can deactivate your account completely.
> 
> What a mess!  I'm sorry about that.



100% sure the item is genuine. I authenticate Louboutins myself, and I purchased them from Yoogi's. That said, I included multiple shots of the actual item, and put in a stock photo and some celebs wearing the style. I'm guessing that's the reason behind it. 



BeenBurned said:


> What is the brand? Is it a brand that A4U does?
> 
> IMO, no seller should EVER use stock images. Even if that's not the reason your listing was removed, it's not a good idea to infringe on someone else's intellectual property.
> 
> Firstly, stock images are the copyrighted property of whoever owns the pictures, be it the manufacturer (if from their website) or another seller (even if the images were "found" on Google).
> 
> Secondly, if you're selling a highly faked brand, stock images aren't going to help your buyer, aren't going to help you to prove authenticity in the event of a dispute (or in this case, a listing takedown) and won't help authenticators should potential buyers try to have your items authenticated.
> 
> Additonally, many scammers use stock pictures to sell fakes. Many experienced buyers avoid sellers who use stock pictures.
> 
> I'd call ebay anyway and ask why the listing was removed, if it had anything to do with the use of stock photos and what you need to do to relist. They might require a professional authentication which will benefit both you and buyers.
> 
> In the future, take advantage of the 12 free images that ebay allows you to include in your listing and don't use anyone else's work.



I include a stock photo (never more than one or two), and I think I had some pics of celebs wearing the style in addition to my own shots of the actual shoe. I think that's probably it, isn't it?

Could I put those photos in the listing description itself then? Instead of uploading it to the gallery at the top of the listing?

I don't know if I'm going to relist or ask ebay to reinstate it. I've been getting more interest on that pair locally. As long as it's not affecting my account negatively, I my just not relist it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> I don't know if I'm going to relist or ask ebay to reinstate it. I've been getting more interest on that pair locally. As long as it's not affecting my account negatively, I my just not relist it.


Whether you plan to relist if given the green light isn't the reason for appealing the takedown. When a listing is removed for a violation, you receive an account ding. Depending on the reason for the takedown, you might be able to get the ding removed if you document the provenance of the shoes (if removed as fake) or if you appeal and promise never to make unauthorized use of stock/celebrity images.  (That one will kind of depend on the person you speak to.)


----------



## Nolia

BeenBurned said:


> Whether you plan to relist if given the green light isn't the reason for appealing the takedown. When a listing is removed for a violation, *you receive an account ding*. Depending on the reason for the takedown, you might be able to get the ding removed if you document the provenance of the shoes (if removed as fake) or if you appeal and promise never to make unauthorized use of stock/celebrity images.  (That one will kind of depend on the person you speak to.)



Ugggggh, so much legwork.


----------



## Nolia

UPDATED:

Just called Ebay.

The item was removed becase
1) I don't sell Christian Louboutin's often. Less than 1 per month (wth)?
2) I said the shoes don't come with the original box and dustbags but that I would provide one. Apparently that's a no-no.
3) Their professional team deemed the item as fake. Seriously?!

I told them to escalate the issue, start the appeal process, and have the shoes looked at again (even though I said I won't be relisting it). 
Clearly, their "professionals" have no idea what they're doing. <_<
It had nothing to do with stock images or anything. They also said that my account will not be dinged, but it was just "noted".


----------



## Catbird9

Nolia said:


> UPDATED:
> 
> Just called Ebay.
> 
> The item was removed becase
> 1) I don't sell Christian Louboutin's often. Less than 1 per month (wth)?
> 2) I said the shoes don't come with the original box and dustbags but that I would provide one. Apparently that's a no-no.
> 3) Their professional team deemed the item as fake. Seriously?!
> 
> I told them to escalate the issue, start the appeal process, and have the shoes looked at again (even though I said I won't be relisting it).
> Clearly, their "professionals" have no idea what they're doing. <_<
> It had nothing to do with stock images or anything. They also said that my account will not be dinged, but it was just "noted".



So selling fewer than 1 pair of expensive designer shoes per month is considered suspicious? Bizarre!

I wonder how often listings for authentic items get reported by competing sellers to try to eliminate competition. And eBay's clueless "professionals" would play right into their hand.

I also wonder what the difference is between "noted" and "dinged".

So sorry this happened to you! And glad you are getting interest in the shoes locally.


----------



## Nolia

Catbird9 said:


> So selling fewer than 1 pair of expensive designer shoes per month is considered suspicious? Bizarre!
> 
> I wonder how often listings for authentic items get reported by competing sellers to try to eliminate competition. And eBay's clueless "professionals" would play right into their hand.
> 
> I also wonder what the difference is between "noted" and "dinged".
> 
> So sorry this happened to you! And glad you are getting interest in the shoes locally.



I'm also dealing with a scammer at the moment and may have to go to small claims. 

When it rains, it pours. Doesn't it? :rain:


----------



## PikaboICU

Nolia said:


> UPDATED:
> 
> Just called Ebay.
> 
> The item was removed becase
> 1) I don't sell Christian Louboutin's often. Less than 1 per month (wth)?
> 2) I said the shoes don't come with the original box and dustbags but that I would provide one. Apparently that's a no-no.
> 3) Their professional team deemed the item as fake. Seriously?!
> 
> I told them to escalate the issue, start the appeal process, and have the shoes looked at again (even though I said I won't be relisting it).
> Clearly, their "professionals" have no idea what they're doing. <_<
> It had nothing to do with stock images or anything. They also said that my account will not be dinged, but it was just "noted".



On for Pete's sake! 
EBay is so backward at times. Fewer than one a month seems a lot less suspicious to me than a seller that has dozens of pairs listed. Unless they're a business & even then I would question it. 

Sorry for your troubles. If you can sell locally, all the better.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> UPDATED:
> 
> Just called Ebay.
> 
> The item was removed becase
> 1) I don't sell Christian Louboutin's often. Less than 1 per month (wth)?
> 2) I said the shoes don't come with the original box and dustbags but that I would provide one. Apparently that's a no-no.
> 3) Their professional team deemed the item as fake. Seriously?!
> 
> I told them to escalate the issue, start the appeal process, and have the shoes looked at again (even though I said I won't be relisting it).
> Clearly, their "professionals" have no idea what they're doing. <_<
> It had nothing to do with stock images or anything. They also said that my account will not be dinged, but it was just "noted".


It sounds like they were pulling reasons out of the air and spit out whatever they thought of first. 

As for the ding, check your seller dashboard to see if there's a red policy violation. My guess is that it's there and they lied to you.


----------



## Nolia

PikaboICU said:


> On for Pete's sake!
> EBay is so backward at times. Fewer than one a month seems a lot less suspicious to me than a seller that has dozens of pairs listed. Unless they're a business & even then I would question it.
> 
> Sorry for your troubles. If you can sell locally, all the better.



Right? I mentioned that to the rep, and she just said "Let me finish" and kept going on ... but never addressed it. Eventually she said she'd start the appeal but other than that, she wasn't very helpful.



BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like they were pulling reasons out of the air and spit out whatever they thought of first.
> 
> As for the ding, check your seller dashboard to see if there's a red policy violation. My guess is that it's there and they lied to you.



I just don't get how it got by their "professionals"? 

I checked my dashboard. I don't see any dings. It says "Your projected seller level is: Above Standard"


----------



## AnnaFreud

I asked a seller if they would consider lowering the price of a BIN item. They offered me a better price but want to do it outside of eBay but still through PP. is this risky? I know it's a big eBay no no. Seller is a reputable seller and has been recommended on several threads. What are my rights if item is not as described? Can I still file a SNAD? They offer returns.


----------



## BeenBurned

AnnaFreud said:


> I asked a seller if they would consider lowering the price of a BIN item. They offered me a better price but want to do it outside of eBay but still through PP. is this risky? I know it's a big eBay no no. Seller is a reputable seller and has been recommended on several threads. What are my rights if item is not as described? Can I still file a SNAD? They offer returns.


Without lecturing, I do think you know the answer you'll receive and the recommendations. 

But the specific answer to your protection question is yes, you'll be protected against SNAD. 

(And JMHO, a seller for whom ebay has been good enough to her for her to be considered (your word) "reputable," I think she has one helluva nerve to cheat them out of whatever amount she's saving in FVF by going outside of ebay.) And in order for her to cheat, you need to cooperate so you aren't totally honest either. 

I do understand that you're trying to save a bit but cheating by either and/or both sides isn't the way to do it.


----------



## AnnaFreud

BeenBurned said:


> Without lecturing, I do think you know the answer you'll receive and the recommendations.
> 
> But the specific answer to your protection question is yes, you'll be protected against SNAD.
> 
> (And JMHO, a seller for whom ebay has been good enough to her for her to be considered (your word) "reputable," I think she has one helluva nerve to cheat them out of whatever amount she's saving in FVF by going outside of ebay.) And in order for her to cheat, you need to cooperate so you aren't totally honest either.
> 
> I do understand that you're trying to save a bit but cheating by either and/or both sides isn't the way to do it.




Thanks for your honest reply.


----------



## whateve

AnnaFreud said:


> I asked a seller if they would consider lowering the price of a BIN item. They offered me a better price but want to do it outside of eBay but still through PP. is this risky? I know it's a big eBay no no. Seller is a reputable seller and has been recommended on several threads. What are my rights if item is not as described? Can I still file a SNAD? They offer returns.


Just because they offer returns through ebay doesn't mean they will offer them outside of ebay. I'm curious as to who this "reputable" seller is. Those kind of shenanigans doesn't make anyone reputable in my book.


----------



## Nolia

Nolia said:


> UPDATED:
> 
> Just called Ebay.
> 
> The item was removed becase
> 1) I don't sell Christian Louboutin's often. Less than 1 per month (wth)?
> 2) I said the shoes don't come with the original box and dustbags but that I would provide one. Apparently that's a no-no.
> 3) Their professional team deemed the item as fake. Seriously?!
> 
> I told them to escalate the issue, start the appeal process, and have the shoes looked at again (even though I said I won't be relisting it).
> Clearly, their "professionals" have no idea what they're doing. <_<
> It had nothing to do with stock images or anything. They also said that my account will not be dinged, but it was just "noted".





PikaboICU said:


> On for Pete's sake!
> EBay is so backward at times. Fewer than one a month seems a lot less suspicious to me than a seller that has dozens of pairs listed. Unless they're a business & even then I would question it.
> 
> Sorry for your troubles. If you can sell locally, all the better.





BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like they were pulling reasons out of the air and spit out whatever they thought of first.
> 
> As for the ding, check your seller dashboard to see if there's a red policy violation. My guess is that it's there and they lied to you.



*Ok, ebay just got back to me on the appeal.

They said that they've "confirmed the listing removal was correct" because "it offers a box which is not authentic". 

So now they're back-pedalling and the only thing that sticks is that I offered a box that wasn't the original.

I responded asking if I could just remove that part then because I was trying to be nice. wth, ebay.*


----------



## BeenBurned

Nolia said:


> *Ok, ebay just got back to me on the appeal.
> 
> They said that they've "confirmed the listing removal was correct" because "it offers a box which is not authentic".
> 
> So now they're back-pedalling and the only thing that sticks is that I offered a box that wasn't the original.
> 
> I responded asking if I could just remove that part then because I was trying to be nice. wth, ebay.*


My guess is that their interpretation of "not original" = not authentic. 

I've sold items that don't come with the correct box and have described it as "although the box matches the style of (whatever), it's not the original box that came with the item in this listing as the box is for a different size."

I'm betting with 99.9% certainty that that's how they read your "not original" description because many sellers use "original" as a synonym for "authentic" so saying not original is translated as not authentic.


----------



## PikaboICU

Nolia said:


> *Ok, ebay just got back to me on the appeal.
> 
> They said that they've "confirmed the listing removal was correct" because "it offers a box which is not authentic".
> 
> So now they're back-pedalling and the only thing that sticks is that I offered a box that wasn't the original.
> 
> I responded asking if I could just remove that part then because I was trying to be nice. wth, ebay.*




Major EYEROLL!

Technically, I understand why they have this policy- but it sure makes it tough on honest sellers!

This is under the policy of not selling "boxes" hangtags etc.. Counterfeiters use these items to make a fake look genuine so Ebay bans these from being sold. Like selling Tiffany boxes for example. It used to apply to any dust-bags with designer names too. That may have been lifted as there are a LOT of them listed now and I read some things were left out or removed from policy recently.

Anyway I'm sorry! They make those policies to protect buyers from unscrupulous sellers and sadly, honest people get caught in the crossfire.

If it were me, I would remove the mention of a box from the listing but send it along to your buyer anyway, with a note.
Explain that though it isn't the original, you wanted to provide them with a box.
I recently bought a nice pair of Jeffery Campbell fringe heels and they had no box. I had to scramble to find one that would work- as I store my heels in a box.. As a buyer, I would have been grateful for the gesture of including a box.

OH and *I bought some Camuto driving mocs from the Ebay Valet and they came in a box that wasn't even the same brand*! So their own valet does it!

Good Luck! Send the box to your buyer, it can only help with the FB but do include a note to explain..



BeenBurned said:


> My guess is that their interpretation of "not original" = not authentic.
> 
> I've sold items that don't come with the correct box and have described it as "although the box matches the style of (whatever), it's not the original box that came with the item in this listing as the box is for a different size."
> 
> I'm betting with 99.9% certainty that that's how they read your "not original" description because many sellers use "original" as a synonym for "authentic" so saying not original is translated as not authentic.





LOL We posted at almost exactly the same time.

That actually sounds about right BeenBurned!


----------



## Nolia

BeenBurned said:


> My guess is that their interpretation of "not original" = not authentic.
> 
> I've sold items that don't come with the correct box and have described it as "although the box matches the style of (whatever), it's not the original box that came with the item in this listing as the box is for a different size."
> 
> I'm betting with 99.9% certainty that that's how they read your "not original" description because many sellers use "original" as a synonym for "authentic" so saying not original is translated as not authentic.





PikaboICU said:


> Major EYEROLL!
> 
> Technically, I understand why they have this policy- but it sure makes it tough on honest sellers!
> 
> This is under the policy of not selling "boxes" hangtags etc.. Counterfeiters use these items to make a fake look genuine so Ebay bans these from being sold. Like selling Tiffany boxes for example. It used to apply to any dust-bags with designer names too. That may have been lifted as there are a LOT of them listed now and I read some things were left out or removed from policy recently.
> 
> Anyway I'm sorry! They make those policies to protect buyers from unscrupulous sellers and sadly, honest people get caught in the crossfire.
> 
> If it were me, I would remove the mention of a box from the listing but send it along to your buyer anyway, with a note.
> Explain that though it isn't the original, you wanted to provide them with a box.
> I recently bought a nice pair of Jeffery Campbell fringe heels and they had no box. I had to scramble to find one that would work- as I store my heels in a box.. As a buyer, I would have been grateful for the gesture of including a box.
> 
> OH and *I bought some Camuto driving mocs from the Ebay Valet and they came in a box that wasn't even the same brand*! So their own valet does it!
> 
> Good Luck! Send the box to your buyer, it can only help with the FB but do include a note to explain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL We posted at almost exactly the same time.
> 
> That actually sounds about right BeenBurned!



Yes, I did ask if I could just remove that part from my listing.

But they're really grasping at straws listing a whole bunch of things for the removal and not actually having any weight to it. Such a waste of time and an inconvenience.


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> This is under the policy of not selling "boxes" hangtags etc.. Counterfeiters use these items to make a fake look genuine so Ebay bans these from being sold. Like selling Tiffany boxes for example. It used to apply to any dust-bags with designer names too. That may have been lifted as there are a LOT of them listed now and I read some things were left out or removed from policy recently.


That policy has been changed. Hangtags, dust bags, boxes, tissue, etc., items that used to be considered "items that encourage infringement" are now allowed. However, ebay says they'll remove listings that state something to the effect of, "use these props to fool buyers of fakes."

In other words, if they're being sold to "encourage illegal activity" the listing will be removed.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> That policy has been changed. Hangtags, dust bags, boxes, tissue, etc., items that used to be considered "items that encourage infringement" are now allowed. However, ebay says they'll remove listings that state something to the effect of, "use these props to fool buyers of fakes."
> 
> In other words, if they're being sold to "encourage illegal activity" the listing will be removed.



Thank you.

I thought I had read it somewhere so I appreciate you clarifying that. 

I understand _why_ they used to be restricted but when buying a used bag, often they don't include the original dust bag etc.. A lot of Coach bags are sold without the dust bags and/or hang-tags so there is a legitimate market for them.
I personally had to buy a dust bag for a Bal purse I bought used (it didn't come with one.) I was happy I found one on the used market because Balenciaga doesn't sell them & is reluctant to give them out if you didn't buy at the boutique. 

Anyway Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Nolia

Ebay has yet to respond to me. :dots:


----------



## Nolia

Alright, it's been almost a week so I called Ebay back to make sure my account was not dinged.

They said it wasn't but it was "noted" as a warning. W/e. They gave me the greenlight to relist without the part about the box. 
*
I'm just going to NOT relist it and NOT give ebay any profit from that sale. * Incompetent people ugh.


----------



## HI5O

Hello, I'm brand new to TPF and wanted to get your thoughts on an issue I am currently having with an eBay seller.  I purchased a vintage Coach bag (which is the Taft) and the seller's description said it was guaranteed authentic.  When I received the bag, I knew right off that it could not possibly be a real Coach.  There was plastic under the turnlock hardware, stitching was off and the zipper pull and ends of the zip closure wasn't finished and the most obvious was that on the inside of the pocket as well as the underneath of the zipper's strip the leather was white.  I opened a case with eBay and the seller will refund me.  Just received a message from seller saying she will get a letter of authenticity to try to remove the strike from eBay.  I don't plan to close the case but do you know if eBay would close cases based on a "letter of authentication" when they can so easily be made created?


----------



## BeenBurned

HI5O said:


> Hello, I'm brand new to TPF and wanted to get your thoughts on an issue I am currently having with an eBay seller.  I purchased a vintage Coach bag (which is the Taft) and the seller's description said it was guaranteed authentic.  When I received the bag, I knew right off that it could not possibly be a real Coach.  There was plastic under the turnlock hardware, stitching was off and the zipper pull and ends of the zip closure wasn't finished and the most obvious was that on the inside of the pocket as well as the underneath of the zipper's strip the leather was white.  I opened a case with eBay and the seller will refund me.  Just received a message from seller saying she will get a letter of authenticity to try to remove the strike from eBay.  I don't plan to close the case but do you know if eBay would close cases based on a "letter of authentication" when they can so easily be made created?


There are several issues here. 

1. Professional authentications ARE accepted provided they're from valid sources. There are several authentication companies that have made multiple mistakes so I'd recommend one that has brand specialists, authenticators who have proven knowledge of their brands. (Note that there have been "forged" authenticity letters too.)

2. Before accusing the seller, you should have had the bag authenticated free, either here (on "authenticate this Coach" or on the ebay fashion discussion board. (The Taft can be well-faked but without the right pictures, it's impossible to determine authenticity based on your description.

Please post your request here, following the guidelines in post #*1* for the information and format necessary for authentications.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584

or here with "authenticate Coach" in the title: 
http://community.ebay.com/t5/Fashion/bd-p/fashion


----------



## HI5O

Thank you for the reply.  Yes, I blame myself without checking TPF first.  I was just so excited that it got the best of me.  I gave the seller the benefit of the doubt and perhaps she acquired the bag under false pretense.  Call this a learning experience for me.  I just wasn't sure if eBay will close a case without a buyer's approval?


----------



## BeenBurned

HI5O said:


> Thank you for the reply.  Yes, I blame myself without checking TPF first.  I was just so excited that it got the best of me.  I gave the seller the benefit of the doubt and perhaps she acquired the bag under false pretense.  Call this a learning experience for me.  I just wasn't sure if eBay will close a case without a buyer's approval?


Before doing anything else,* please post in the authentication thread. *

Without seeing the listing, we don't know whether you got an authentic item and that it's possible you might have unnecessarily dinged a seller's account.

Please verify that your bag is fake by having it looked at.


----------



## HI5O

Thank you BeenBurned.  I just posted the link as well as pictures I took when I received the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

HI5O said:


> Hello, I'm brand new to TPF and wanted to get your thoughts on an issue I am currently having with an eBay seller.  I purchased a vintage Coach bag (which is the Taft) and the seller's description said it was guaranteed authentic.  When I received the bag, I knew right off that it could not possibly be a real Coach.  There was plastic under the turnlock hardware, stitching was off and the zipper pull and ends of the zip closure wasn't finished and the most obvious was that on the inside of the pocket as well as the underneath of the zipper's strip the leather was white.  I opened a case with eBay and the seller will refund me.  Just received a message from seller saying she will get a letter of authenticity to try to remove the strike from eBay.  I don't plan to close the case but do you know if eBay would close cases based on a "letter of authentication" when they can so easily be made created?





BeenBurned said:


> There are several issues here.
> 
> 1. Professional authentications ARE accepted provided they're from valid sources. There are several authentication companies that have made multiple mistakes so I'd recommend one that has brand specialists, authenticators who have proven knowledge of their brands. (Note that there have been "forged" authenticity letters too.)
> 
> 2. Before accusing the seller, you should have had the bag authenticated free, either here (on "authenticate this Coach" or on the ebay fashion discussion board. (The Taft can be well-faked but without the right pictures, it's impossible to determine authenticity based on your description.
> 
> Please post your request here, following the guidelines in post #*1* for the information and format necessary for authentications.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-page-before-posting-889527.html#post27792584
> 
> or here with "authenticate Coach" in the title:
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Fashion/bd-p/fashion





HI5O said:


> Thank you for the reply.  Yes, I blame myself without checking TPF first.  I was just so excited that it got the best of me.  I gave the seller the benefit of the doubt and perhaps she acquired the bag under false pretense.  Call this a learning experience for me.  I just wasn't sure if eBay will close a case without a buyer's approval?





BeenBurned said:


> Before doing anything else,* please post in the authentication thread. *
> 
> Without seeing the listing, we don't know whether you got an authentic item and that it's possible you might have unnecessarily dinged a seller's account.
> 
> Please verify that your bag is fake by having it looked at.


You were correct. The bag is fake and I'm sure the other authenticators will also chime in here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-623.html#post29179802

 uptownfoxfashion owes you a full refund and if she wants it back, she needs to pay return shipping too. If she's smart, she'll just give you a refund, offer profuse apologies and tell you to dispose of the fake bag.

If necessary, refer your seller here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-10.html#post15635438


----------



## HI5O

BeenBurned said:


> You were correct. The bag is fake and I'm sure the other authenticators will also chime in here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-623.html#post29179802
> 
> uptownfoxfashion owes you a full refund and if she wants it back, she needs to pay return shipping too. If she's smart, she'll just give you a refund, offer profuse apologies and tell you to dispose of the fake bag.
> 
> If necessary, refer your seller here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-10.html#post15635438



Unfortunately, I received a message from eBay to send the bag back to the seller.  I have a feeling it won't be long until it's re-listed.  I just hope that they will deduct the return shipping from the seller's account.  By referring the seller at the link, will that help so other potential bidders may beware?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You were correct. The bag is fake and I'm sure the other authenticators will also chime in here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-623.html#post29179802
> 
> uptownfoxfashion owes you a full refund and if she wants it back, she needs to pay return shipping too. If she's smart, she'll just give you a refund, offer profuse apologies and tell you to dispose of the fake bag.
> 
> If necessary, refer your seller here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...enticity-questions-94198-10.html#post15635438





HI5O said:


> Unfortunately, I received a message from eBay to send the bag back to the seller.  I have a feeling it won't be long until it's re-listed.  I just hope that they will deduct the return shipping from the seller's account.  By referring the seller at the link, will that help so other potential bidders may beware?


I agree it is fake. Hopefully, we'll see it if she relists and report it. If you see that she has relisted it, let us know in the Hall of Shame here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/coach-hall-of-shame-post-coach-fakes-here-824098.html
If ebay gave you the return shipping label, the seller will be charged for it.


----------



## HI5O

whateve said:


> I agree it is fake. Hopefully, we'll see it if she relists and report it. If you see that she has relisted it, let us know in the Hall of Shame here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/coach-hall-of-shame-post-coach-fakes-here-824098.html
> If ebay gave you the return shipping label, the seller will be charged for it.



Thank you Whateve.  Yes, I printed the eBay return shipping label.  Ok will have to monitor seller's listings!


----------



## BeenBurned

HI5O said:


> Unfortunately, I received a message from eBay to send the bag back to the seller.  I have a feeling it won't be long until it's re-listed.  I just hope that they will deduct the return shipping from the seller's account.  By referring the seller at the link, will that help so other potential bidders may beware?


Since the seller is in denial and isn't doing the right thing voluntarily, you might want to consider leaving what you consider appropriate feedback. Keep in mind that if the listing is removed, you'll lose the ability to leave feedback.


----------



## pomtee

Hi all, 

I recently bought a brand new fendi bag and am having some serious buyers remorse. I would like to sell it but m unsure how to get started. I've searched through the forum but there is a lot of info,can somebody suggest a thread? Or even possibly point me in the right direction? 

I do not care about making a profit just want to minimize losses. 

Thanks!


----------



## PikaboICU

pomtee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought a brand new fendi bag and am having some serious buyers remorse. I would like to sell it but m unsure how to get started. I've searched through the forum but there is a lot of info,can somebody suggest a thread? Or even possibly point me in the right direction?
> 
> I do not care about making a profit just want to minimize losses.
> 
> Thanks!




Greetings and Welcome to The Purse Forum!

:welcome2:

It's going to depend on what your preferences are.
Do you want to sell it yourself? This will net the most money but can have some drawbacks.
Would you rather take advantage of a consignment or an outright buyout? 

What sites are you familiar with as a seller or buyer?
Ebay, Tradesy, Yoogi's Ann's Fabulous Finds. Fashionphile etc...

Down below this thread, on this same board, are topics for Ebay, Tradesy & a few others.
You might have a read through those to learn some of the things that _can_ go wrong.. Not that anything _will_ but better to be familiar with the issues that can arise.

Also perhaps post a thread on the Fendi Board or see if there's any already there with advice for selling that brand. (I'm not familiar with Fendi personally, sorry) 

You were wise to do some research before just listing-
I'm sure some others will come along with advice..


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Is there anything that can be done about an Ebay seller that keeps relisting a fake Chanel handbag? Seller has it listed as authentic and at first it seemed to be an honest mistake and the 1st tPfer was able to cancel/withdraw winning bid. Now it clear that she is deceptive and other tPFer have asked to authenticate this bag.Serial number on this bag is 11127595  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...p2047675.l2557 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...er-Bag-C134-/191691158208?hash=item2ca1aef2c0


----------



## PikaboICU

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Is there anything that can be done about an Ebay seller that keeps relisting a fake Chanel handbag? Seller has it listed as authentic and at first it seemed to be an honest mistake and the 1st tPfer was able to cancel/withdraw winning bid. Now it clear that she is deceptive and other tPFer have asked to authenticate this bag.Serial number on this bag is 11127595  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...er-Bag-C134-/191691158208?hash=item2ca1aef2c0



I reported it as counterfeit.
I believe if we can get s few more people to report it, it will be removed.
Beyond that, I'm not sure what else can be done.

I do know that with repeated counterfeit violations Ebay will eventually deactivate the account but I don't know what the amount is.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

PikaboICU said:


> I reported it as counterfeit.
> I believe if we can get s few more people to report it, it will be removed.
> Beyond that, I'm not sure what else can be done.
> 
> I do know that with repeated counterfeit violations Ebay will eventually deactivate the account but I don't know what the amount is.




Thank you. I had reported it also but this was one that just wouldn't die


----------



## whateve

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Is there anything that can be done about an Ebay seller that keeps relisting a fake Chanel handbag? Seller has it listed as authentic and at first it seemed to be an honest mistake and the 1st tPfer was able to cancel/withdraw winning bid. Now it clear that she is deceptive and other tPFer have asked to authenticate this bag.Serial number on this bag is 11127595  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...er-Bag-C134-/191691158208?hash=item2ca1aef2c0


It's gone now. If it gets relisted, it helps if you post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/fake-chanel-post-it-here-42018.html


----------



## gaurss

Hey everyone! The seller Mimolou Lux on ebay is really to sell me a chanel at $500 minus list price if I do not go through ebay (and save her the extra fee) but go through Paypal for the transaction. Is that a red flag? Please advice.


----------



## threadbender

gaurss said:


> Hey everyone! The seller Mimolou Lux on ebay is really to sell me a chanel at $500 minus list price if I do not go through ebay (and save her the extra fee) but go through Paypal for the transaction. Is that a red flag? Please advice.




If the seller is willing to cheat EBay of their fees, is that someone you want to deal with?


----------



## BeenBurned

gaurss said:


> Hey everyone! The seller Mimolou Lux on ebay is really to sell me a chanel at $500 minus list price if I do not go through ebay (and save her the extra fee) but go through Paypal for the transaction. Is that a red flag? Please advice.





carlpsmom said:


> If the seller is willing to cheat EBay of their fees, is that someone you want to deal with?


HUGE red flag! 

Read this thread:
Beware this ebay scam seller!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki_

gaurss said:


> Hey everyone! The seller Mimolou Lux on ebay is really to sell me a chanel at $500 minus list price if I do not go through ebay (and save her the extra fee) but go through Paypal for the transaction. Is that a red flag? Please advice.





carlpsmom said:


> If the seller is willing to cheat EBay of their fees, is that someone you want to deal with?





BeenBurned said:


> HUGE red flag!
> 
> Read this thread:
> Beware this ebay scam seller!!!!!!



I agree with the ladies, it is indeed a red flag.


----------



## mee2

Hello everyone,

I am planning on making a big purchase ($5000) for an item through paypal and was wondering if you wonderful people could help me in alleviating the stress of getting scammed or any tips you would have to make this deal go smoothly. I have contacted paypal and they have told me that I am protected with buyer&#8217;s protection but I am still apprehensive and skeptical. The seller is from Boston but she said that the item is in Europe where is will be travelling to this week and will be then shipping off the item from there. Also, she sent me a paypal invoice from another email address and told me that she wanted to give her parents the funds hence the different email address. Are there any red flags here or are there any steps that I should take to make sure I have everything covered. I have never made a big purchase like this via paypal so any help/tips would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

mee2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning on making a big purchase ($5000) for an item through paypal and was wondering if you wonderful people could help me in alleviating the stress of getting scammed or any tips you would have to make this deal go smoothly. I have contacted paypal and they have told me that I am protected with buyers protection but I am still apprehensive and skeptical. The seller is from Boston but she said that the item is in Europe where is will be travelling to this week and will be then shipping off the item from there. Also, she sent me a paypal invoice from another email address and told me that she wanted to give her parents the funds hence the different email address. Are there any red flags here or are there any steps that I should take to make sure I have everything covered. I have never made a big purchase like this via paypal so any help/tips would be greatly appreciated! (Paypal, like ebay, is notorious for giving misinformation and telling callers what they want to hear.)
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm not totally comfortable after reading your description of the situation. The only way I'd go through with it is by funding the full payment with a credit card so even if paypal doesn't stand behind you, you'll have the c.c. company as a backup protection. 

I have a few concerns and questions:
1. What does the seller's history and feedback look like? 
2. It's strangely and suspiciously coincidental that the seller's item is in Europe and the seller just happens to be going there this week.
3. Sending an invoice from a different email address raises my radar. If she wants to pay her parents, why not just send them money through F&F?

I think more information is needed before I'd advise going ahead with this! JMHO but it sounds sketchy.


----------



## PikaboICU

mee2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning on making a big purchase ($5000) for an item through paypal and was wondering if you wonderful people could help me in alleviating the stress of getting scammed or any tips you would have to make this deal go smoothly. I have contacted paypal and they have told me that I am protected with buyer&#8217;s protection but I am still apprehensive and skeptical. The seller is from Boston but she said that the item is in Europe where is will be travelling to this week and will be then shipping off the item from there. Also, she sent me a paypal invoice from another email address and told me that she wanted to give her parents the funds hence the different email address. Are there any red flags here or are there any steps that I should take to make sure I have everything covered. I have never made a big purchase like this via paypal so any help/tips would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance



Perhaps I'm just too paranoid after all the scams etc but I already see red flags with 2 details. She can gift her parents or anyone money from her pp account after your purchase has occurred so that's one.
Second, what is the reason the item is in Europe? Shipping from there is much more expensive and takes longer. I'm not sure how your buyer protection is affected by an international purchase but if it were me, I would call pp and find out.

Maybe others here will have different feelings/advice on this but with 2 issues standing out already... I would be a bit apprehensive.
Whatever you decide, I wish you good luck.

ETA: I hadn't even seen BeenBurned's reply when I wrote mine so those issues are concerning.


----------



## Catbird9

mee2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning on making a big purchase ($5000) for an item through paypal and was wondering if you wonderful people could help me in alleviating the stress of getting scammed or any tips you would have to make this deal go smoothly. I have contacted paypal and they have told me that I am protected with buyers protection but I am still apprehensive and skeptical. The seller is from Boston but she said that the item is in Europe where is will be travelling to this week and will be then shipping off the item from there. Also, she sent me a paypal invoice from another email address and told me that she wanted to give her parents the funds hence the different email address. Are there any red flags here or are there any steps that I should take to make sure I have everything covered. I have never made a big purchase like this via paypal so any help/tips would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance



Red flags for sure. If it were me, with that kind of money involved, I wouldn't do it. Too risky! Even with "buyer protection," if it came to that you'd have the stress and headache of filing a claim and waiting for your money to be refunded. Who needs that?


----------



## BigPurseSue

A question regarding ebay sellers who are taking a loss on a sale. I recently purchased hardware through an ebay auction for a project I'm working on. The seller is an individual. The winning bid ($6 plus free shipping) didn't even cover the cost of the seller's shipping on the box I received today, not to mention their ebay and Paypal fees. The hardware is wonderful and perfect, and I feel really bad about the seller taking a loss. Should I send an extra $10 or something to her Paypal account? 


Similar situation on etsy. I bought some vintage hardware. It arrived, it's perfect, but I can't believe that what I paid even covered the seller's shipping. I sent the seller an e-mail, asked her shipping cost and offered to send her extra money for shipping but she never responded. 


I know that taking an occasional loss on shipping and such is a part of doing business, but it kinda sucks. These sellers aren't Mega-Corp., they're just people selling old stuff on ebay and etsy.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigPurseSue said:


> A question regarding ebay sellers who are taking a loss on a sale. I recently purchased hardware through an ebay auction for a project I'm working on. The seller is an individual. The winning bid ($6 plus free shipping) didn't even cover the cost of the seller's shipping on the box I received today, not to mention their ebay and Paypal fees. The hardware is wonderful and perfect, and I feel really bad about the seller taking a loss. Should I send an extra $10 or something to her Paypal account?
> 
> 
> Similar situation on etsy. I bought some vintage hardware. It arrived, it's perfect, but I can't believe that what I paid even covered the seller's shipping. I sent the seller an e-mail, asked her shipping cost and offered to send her extra money for shipping but she never responded.
> 
> 
> I know that taking an occasional loss on shipping and such is a part of doing business, but it kinda sucks. These sellers aren't Mega-Corp., they're just people selling old stuff on ebay and etsy.


While I understand your dilemma and commend you on your honesty and consideration for the sellers, you don't owe them anything. 

Experienced or not, sellers should do their research on the value of their items and on the cost of shipping those items. If the sellers lost money this time, perhaps they'll realize that next time, they need to do their due diligence. 

You won/bought (both items) fair and square and don't owe the sellers anything. (I also commend both sellers for not requesting (or demanding) additional funds from you.)

Although you aren't obligated and it sounds like the one you wrote to and didn't get a response doesn't expect anything, it's your choice whether you want to send them enough to cover their expenses.


----------



## Jayne1

mee2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning on making a big purchase ($5000) for an item through paypal and was wondering if you wonderful people could help me in alleviating the stress of getting scammed or any tips you would have to make this deal go smoothly. I have contacted paypal and they have told me that I am protected with buyer&#8217;s protection but I am still apprehensive and skeptical. The seller is from Boston but she said that the item is in Europe where is will be travelling to this week and will be then shipping off the item from there. Also, she sent me a paypal invoice from another email address and told me that she wanted to give her parents the funds hence the different email address. Are there any red flags here or are there any steps that I should take to make sure I have everything covered. I have never made a big purchase like this via paypal so any help/tips would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance



I don't like anything about this.

First, she should have the item right in front of her, to accurately describe it.  How does she know its condition, she's not there to see.

Second, she should be shipping the next day, not travelling to another country to get it.

Third, she can send money to family from her Paypal account, so why confuse things by requesting money from an account that isn't hers.

As I said, not one thing about this auction sounds good to me.


----------



## Toby93

Jayne1 said:


> I don't like anything about this.
> 
> First, she should have the item right in front of her, to accurately describe it.  How does she know its condition, she's not there to see.
> 
> Second, she should be shipping the next day, not travelling to another country to get it.
> 
> Third, she can send money to family from her Paypal account, so why confuse things by requesting money from an account that isn't hers.
> 
> As I said, not one thing about this auction sounds good to me.



+1.  I agree with everything stated here.  There are too many red flags to risk that kind of money.


----------



## PikaboICU

BigPurseSue said:


> A question regarding ebay sellers who are taking a loss on a sale. I recently purchased hardware through an ebay auction for a project I'm working on. The seller is an individual. The winning bid ($6 plus free shipping) didn't even cover the cost of the seller's shipping on the box I received today, not to mention their ebay and Paypal fees. The hardware is wonderful and perfect, and I feel really bad about the seller taking a loss. Should I send an extra $10 or something to her Paypal account?
> 
> 
> Similar situation on etsy. I bought some vintage hardware. It arrived, it's perfect, but I can't believe that what I paid even covered the seller's shipping. I sent the seller an e-mail, asked her shipping cost and offered to send her extra money for shipping but she never responded.
> 
> 
> I know that taking an occasional loss on shipping and such is a part of doing business, but it kinda sucks. These sellers aren't Mega-Corp., they're just people selling old stuff on ebay and etsy.







Awe... Are you my sister? LoL
I know exactly how you feel. This has happened to me on several occasions. What I did, since I had their name & address on my package, I sent them a nice thank you card with a little money in it. In my case it was $10.
I've also refunded a buyer a shipping overcharge when I was first learning how to ship as a seller. 

You don't have to do it nor are you obligated to do anything but for me, it was the ole' golden rule. Treat others the way I would like to be treated. I try to live by it. I'm not always successful but I try. 

If you decide to send a little more money, make sure its after you receive your item so you can determine if it is indeed worth more. 

Getting a good deal is a huge part of EBay & online shopping in general. But I never want to feel I've taken advantage of somebody.

In the case of experienced sellers perhaps they were just trying to get rid of the stuff. Better to sell it & break even than have it end up in a landfill.


----------



## mee2

Thank you so very much for everyone's feedback!! I was already skeptical but this sealed the deal for me to not proceed with the transaction.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have an auction ending soon with one bidder, who has just bid.  The bidder is located in a country I don't ship to.  
This has never happened to me before.  
I checked this particular listing of mine and it definitely excludes shipping to the country (Russia) where the bidder is located.   Somehow the bid got through... do I cancel the bid?
Sorry for the basic question!


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> I have an auction ending soon with one bidder, who has just bid.  The bidder is located in a country I don't ship to.
> This has never happened to me before.
> I checked this particular listing of mine and it definitely excludes shipping to the country (Russia) where the bidder is located.   Somehow the bid got through... do I cancel the bid?
> Sorry for the basic question!


A lot of international buyers use a domestic shipping service and have US shipping addresses. As long as tracking shows delivery, you'll have seller protection.


----------



## BigPurseSue

BeenBurned said:


> While I understand your dilemma and commend you on your honesty and consideration for the sellers, you don't owe them anything.
> 
> Experienced or not, sellers should do their research on the value of their items and on the cost of shipping those items. If the sellers lost money this time, perhaps they'll realize that next time, they need to do their due diligence.
> 
> You won/bought (both items) fair and square and don't owe the sellers anything. (I also commend both sellers for not requesting (or demanding) additional funds from you.)
> 
> Although you aren't obligated and it sounds like the one you wrote to and didn't get a response doesn't expect anything, it's your choice whether you want to send them enough to cover their expenses.


 


PikaboICU said:


> Awe... Are you my sister? LoL
> I know exactly how you feel. This has happened to me on several occasions. What I did, since I had their name & address on my package, I sent them a nice thank you card with a little money in it. In my case it was $10.
> I've also refunded a buyer a shipping overcharge when I was first learning how to ship as a seller.
> 
> You don't have to do it nor are you obligated to do anything but for me, it was the ole' golden rule. Treat others the way I would like to be treated. I try to live by it. I'm not always successful but I try.
> 
> If you decide to send a little more money, make sure its after you receive your item so you can determine if it is indeed worth more.
> 
> Getting a good deal is a huge part of EBay & online shopping in general. But I never want to feel I've taken advantage of somebody.
> 
> In the case of experienced sellers perhaps they were just trying to get rid of the stuff. Better to sell it & break even than have it end up in a landfill.




Thank you, BeenBurned, for assuaging my sense of guilt. And thank you PikaboICU for describing so well how I feel. I love a good deal just like anyone, but I don't like to take advantage of others. The universe is a cruel and dismal place as it is, it's always nice to spread a little kindness. A thank you card with money in it is an excellent idea. 

By the way, a couple times when I've sold things on Craigslist buyers have given me more money than I asked for, which is always kinda cool. Not everyone is a ruthless bargainer. It's nice to pass the kindness on.


----------



## karetoll

mee2 said:


> Thank you so very much for everyone's feedback!! I was already skeptical but this sealed the deal for me to not proceed with the transaction.



good decision. i only just now aw this, but i'd agree with all the great advice you received.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> A lot of international buyers use a domestic shipping service and have US shipping addresses. As long as tracking shows delivery, you'll have seller protection.



Thanks BeenBurned.  It looked like this was the case but the buyer has since contacted me and asked me to ship to Russia.   I've advised her that's not going to happen and now I'm waiting for her payment and/or response.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks BeenBurned.  It looked like this was the case but the buyer has since contacted me and asked me to ship to Russia.   I've advised her that's not going to happen and now I'm waiting for her payment and/or response.


In that case, I agree with you. If your preferences and restrictions are such that they disallow buyers in countries to which you don't ship, I'm not even sure how she was able to bid/buy.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> In that case, I agree with you. If your preferences and restrictions are such that they disallow buyers in countries to which you don't ship, I'm not even sure how she was able to bid/buy.



It's morning for me in Australia and the buyer has sent me a string of messages overnight in response to my no ship to Russia message.  She also paid.
She was able to bypass my restrictions because her Ebay address is a US drop ship address in Nashua NH but this address is no longer active for deliveries.
Paypal payment came from a different name (a friend of the buyer) at an address in the UK.  I ship to the UK.
I don't especially like the way she got around my restrictions by using an out of date US address then requesting shipping to Russia, but do you see any red flags around my shipping to the Paypal address of her friend in the UK?


----------



## PikaboICU

Straight-Laced said:


> It's morning for me in Australia and the buyer has sent me a string of messages overnight in response to my no ship to Russia message.  She also paid.
> She was able to bypass my restrictions because her Ebay address is a US drop ship address in Nashua NH but this address is no longer active for deliveries.
> Paypal payment came from a different name (a friend of the buyer) at an address in the UK.  I ship to the UK.
> I don't especially like the way she got around my restrictions by using an out of date US address then requesting shipping to Russia, but do you see any red flags around my shipping to the Paypal address of her friend in the UK?



It sounds like she *really* wants whatever it is you're selling.._ Precious_ 
I know it was kind of an end run around your blocks but if I really wanted something, I might try some creative methods like that.
I do believe I would have messaged the seller explaining first.

It seems like this will be a purchase by the friend in the UK- their paypal, their Ebay account? It seems ok to me but I am curious to see what BeenBurned says..


----------



## Straight-Laced

PikaboICU said:


> It sounds like she *really* wants whatever it is you're selling.._ Precious_
> I know it was kind of an end run around your blocks but if I really wanted something, I might try some creative methods like that.
> I do believe I would have messaged the seller explaining first.
> 
> It seems like this will be a purchase by the friend in the UK- their paypal, their Ebay account? It seems ok to me but I am curious to see what BeenBurned says..



Ha I'm very familiar with being strategic about getting something I really want 
But my postings here are very abbreviated.  The buyer won the auction (using an out of date US ebay address) then sent me a message telling me how much she was going to pay for express shipping from Australia to Russia.  She included a link to the specific shipping service from Australia Post and told me she was waiting for my invoice.   She obviously knows her way around and I think she's tried this once or twice before 
(and the goodies she wants so much are red soled shoes )


----------



## BeenBurned

While I understand wanting something badly, I'm not comfortable with her circumvention of your preferences and blocks. 

What she's done is (at best) sneaky unless she'd contacted you and let you know what she was hoping to do.

My concern is that if someone is that savvy and sneaky about working around your blocks, how bad can it get if she decides she wants the shoes but doesn't want to pay for them? Or if she gets them and finds some undisclosed and/or imaginary flaw and tries to wrangle a partial refund. Or if she files SNAD after not even getting to see them until long after they were delivered to her friend in the UK. 

What does the buyer's history look like? What is her toolhaus (left for others)?


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> While I understand wanting something badly, I'm not comfortable with her circumvention of your preferences and blocks.
> 
> What she's done is (at best) sneaky unless she'd contacted you and let you know what she was hoping to do.
> 
> My concern is that if someone is that savvy and sneaky about working around your blocks, how bad can it get if she decides she wants the shoes but doesn't want to pay for them? Or if she gets them and finds some undisclosed and/or imaginary flaw and tries to wrangle a partial refund. Or if she files SNAD after not even getting to see them until long after they were delivered to her friend in the UK.
> 
> What does the buyer's history look like? What is her toolhaus (left for others)?



Thanks again BeenBurned.
I don't like her approach to buying and I have my concerns too because of the intentionally sneaky way she's gone about this.  
Her feedback on ebay and toolhaus is perfect and as far as I can tell she's only had one ID.  No problems with feedback left for others either.
My particular concern is that she's going to incur import taxes entering the UK and her friend may not want to pay.


----------



## threadbender

nm


----------



## Straight-Laced

I shipped to my buyer and feel fine about it.  Will cross any other bridges if and when I come to them


----------



## katlun

Question, when you get a message saying they love your item BUTneed it by the weekend, does that raise a red flag to you?

I got a message saying I just love your Longchamp listed but need it by Saturday in Miami.


----------



## uadjit

katlun said:


> Question, when you get a message saying they love your item BUTneed it by the weekend, does that raise a red flag to you?
> 
> I got a message saying I just love your Longchamp listed but need it by Saturday in Miami.



Not necessarily. Can you get it to them by Saturday? I'd just tell them when you can ship it and give them the shipping options and prices. If they offer to use their own shipping _then_ it's a red flag.


----------



## katlun

uadjit said:


> Not necessarily. Can you get it to them by Saturday? I'd just tell them when you can ship it and give them the shipping options and prices. If they offer to use their own shipping _then_ it's a red flag.



The funny thing is they want it shipped to Miami, once I told them I live in Miami - that it will be easy to do that, haven't heard back


----------



## BeenBurned

katlun said:


> The funny thing is they want it shipped to Miami, once I told them I live in Miami - that it will be easy to do that, haven't heard back


Ha ha! Now THAT's a red flag!

The problem with these types of requests is that although they're not always made by scammers, many scammers do it because they know that once an item is shipped and delivered, especially in a transaction where there's reduced seller protection, you'll lose both the item and the money. 

Often it's done with a stolen c.c. and once the owner of the c.c. discovers the fraud and reports it, the "buyer" already received the item and your account gets hit with a chargeback.


----------



## uadjit

katlun said:


> The funny thing is they want it shipped to Miami, once I told them I live in Miami - that it will be easy to do that, haven't heard back



Well, this is what I do. It might seem kind of mean but I send them a message saying "I can get the item to you by then if I received your payment by ___(specific day/time)__. Then, if I haven't received it by then I add the person to my blocked list so they can't buy the item later and then complain that it arrived late. Because yes, that has happened to me before.


----------



## MAGJES

Is this reportable?

I see a handbag item listed on ebay under the "new" classification."
The seller has posted pics on tpf for months stating that she has used the bag almost everyday.  The pics she posted on ebay are 6 months old - I know this because she had a reveal thread 6 months ago with these same pics when she 1st purchased the bag. 

Inside the listing she says that she has only carried a handful of times which does not match what she has stated on tpf.  Someone complained and she changed the listing to "new with defects" yet kept the same 6 months old pics.

Is this reportable?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Is this reportable?
> 
> I see a handbag item listed on ebay under the "new" classification."
> The seller has posted pics on tpf for months stating that she has used the bag almost everyday.  The pics she posted on ebay are 6 months old - I know this because she had a reveal thread 6 months ago with these same pics when she 1st purchased the bag.
> 
> Inside the listing she says that she has only carried a handful of times which does not match what she has stated on tpf.  Someone complained and she changed the listing to "new with defects" yet kept the same 6 months old pics.
> 
> Is this reportable?


Ebay did (or does) have a "misleading" report but I can't find it ATM. It can also be reported as KWS because in listing as "new" and not being new, she's improperly leading buyers to her listing. 

And as a TPF'er, she should be fully aware of the ramifications, especially when internet savvy buyers can clearly and easily find her previous posts in a simple google search! CLearly, she's not a newbie and should be aware that her misleading listing(s) would be discovered. 

I don't understand why someone would risk her reputation, both on ebay and on TPF by doing that. JMHO.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

BigPurseSue said:


> By the way, a couple times when I've sold things on Craigslist buyers have given me more money than I asked for, which is always kinda cool. Not everyone is a ruthless bargainer. It's nice to pass the kindness on.



You are too kind.  The first time I sold something on ebay and shipped it to Canada from US I used the shipping website to calculate shipping and was very careful.  It quoted me about $15.  The buyer paid the $15 for shipping.  However I was actually charged $35 for shipping and that was through a much slower service.  The buyer was nice about the amount of time it took for the item to get there but by the time I ended up paying the additional money and fees, I ended up losing money.  I felt fine about it but being in that situation made me have a new higher regard for situations like this.

I once found a $100 bill in the pocket of something I bought off eBay and i returned the money to the seller.  I didn't feel right keeping it.  

I also just bought an item off craigslist and paid $100 more than what they were asking.  

Maybe I'm a sucker but I feel like it's good to do what I think is the right thing.  Oh morals!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

When someone changes their ebay ID can you still see what their old ID was?


----------



## PikaboICU

lilmountaingirl said:


> When someone changes their ebay ID can you still see what their old ID was?




Yep, there is a link on their profile to check ID history.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

PikaboICU said:


> Yep, there is a link on their profile to check ID history.



Thanks!  If you search by their old ID can you find it or is the only way to track it to randomly have a sale with them and go in and check their ID history?


----------



## BeenBurned

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thanks!  If you search by their old ID can you find it or is the only way to track it to randomly have a sale with them and go in and check their ID history?


I don't believe a search of their old ID will give you the new one. You have to find it by either googling, finding buyers' feedback left for the seller (if it's a seller) and see who buyer's sellers were. It's not easy.


----------



## PikaboICU

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thanks!  If you search by their old ID can you find it or is the only way to track it to randomly have a sale with them and go in and check their ID history?



Hummm that's one I don't know...

You can try searching the old name.. 
My name was originally just "pikabo" I added the icu later so I don't think mine would work as a test since close variations of a name will show up..

If you're looking for somebody specific, just give it a try and see if it pops up.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi!  I recently bought a pre-loved Marc Jacobs bag for about $185.  The seller offered only a few photos of the actual bag in her listing.  But I asked her to rate the condition of the bag and she said it was very good to excellent.  So I placed a bid on the bag and won, being the lone bidder.  

I received the bag with a few scratches on the leather, but that was fine with me since those could easily be rectified by leather conditioner (which worked well actually).  The problem is with the long strap, the stitching midway through the leather is becoming undone and the leather is about to snap, so the long strap is practically useless.  

The seller asked if I wanted to return the bag and offered to refund me.  But I want to keep the bag.  She agreed to a partial refund for which I asked for $20 to cover the cost of repair (I'm not sure about actual cost, but I think this is a fair amount - to cover actual repair cost/the hassle caused/at least teach her a lesson).  We are both good on this, but I don't know how to do it.  How do we implement the partial refund within ebay?  Your reply will be highly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Hi!  I recently bought a pre-loved Marc Jacobs bag for about $185.  The seller offered only a few photos of the actual bag in her listing.  But I asked her to rate the condition of the bag and she said it was very good to excellent.  So I placed a bid on the bag and won, being the lone bidder.
> 
> I received the bag with a few scratches on the leather, but that was fine with me since those could easily be rectified by leather conditioner (which worked well actually).  The problem is with the long strap, the stitching midway through the leather is becoming undone and the leather is about to snap, so the long strap is practically useless.
> 
> The seller asked if I wanted to return the bag and offered to refund me.  But I want to keep the bag.  She agreed to a partial refund for which I asked for $20 to cover the cost of repair (I'm not sure about actual cost, but I think this is a fair amount - to cover actual repair cost/the hassle caused/at least teach her a lesson).  We are both good on this, but I don't know how to do it.  How do we implement the partial refund within ebay?  Your reply will be highly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!!


You can't do it in ebay without opening a return request. If you do that, it could give her a defect based on the current ebay rules. If you do it this way, she will see 'offer a partial refund' as one of the options, and then you would have to accept it.

You can also do it through paypal. She goes to the paypal transaction where you paid and clicks issue refund. Paypal gives her the option to specify the refund amount. She gets a partial refund of her paypal fees but she doesn't get back any of her ebay final value fees. On your ebay purchase history, it will indicate there has been a refund, but it won't show how much it was. It won't affect her ebay defect rate.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> You can't do it in ebay without opening a return request. If you do that, it could give her a defect based on the current ebay rules. If you do it this way, she will see 'offer a partial refund' as one of the options, and then you would have to accept it.
> 
> You can also do it through paypal. She goes to the paypal transaction where you paid and clicks issue refund. Paypal gives her the option to specify the refund amount. She gets a partial refund of her paypal fees but she doesn't get back any of her ebay final value fees. On your ebay purchase history, it will indicate there has been a refund, but it won't show how much it was. It won't affect her ebay defect rate.


Thanks very much whateve!!  I think Paypal is the better option.  She is a longtime ebay member but with only a few transactions.  I don't want for her to get a defect.


----------



## BeenBurned

msd_bags said:


> Hi!  I recently bought a pre-loved Marc Jacobs bag for about $185.  The seller offered only a few photos of the actual bag in her listing.  But I asked her to rate the condition of the bag and she said it was very good to excellent.  So I placed a bid on the bag and won, being the lone bidder.
> 
> I received the bag with a few scratches on the leather, but that was fine with me since those could easily be rectified by leather conditioner (which worked well actually).  The problem is with the long strap, the stitching midway through the leather is becoming undone and the leather is about to snap, so the long strap is practically useless.
> 
> The seller asked if I wanted to return the bag and offered to refund me.  But I want to keep the bag.  She agreed to a partial refund for which I asked for $20 to cover the cost of repair (I'm not sure about actual cost, but I think this is a fair amount - to cover actual repair cost/the hassle caused/at least teach her a lesson).  We are both good on this, but I don't know how to do it.  How do we implement the partial refund within ebay?  Your reply will be highly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!!


With pre-owned items, "condition" is subjective and quite open to interpretation. 

You're actually very lucky that she agreed to the partial because many sellers won't do it. Just as you've stated, you don't want to return it but just want compensation for the "damage," many buyers have learned that it's a way to get a lower price on an item than they agreed to. 

As Whateve pointed out, the seller can just go into the PP transaction details page. There's an "issue refund" button and if she clicks on that, she can opt for the partial. She should be sure she changes the amount of the refund because the default is for a full refund and if she's not careful, that's what she might give you in error.


----------



## msd_bags

BeenBurned said:


> With pre-owned items, "condition" is subjective and quite open to interpretation.
> 
> You're actually very lucky that she agreed to the partial because many sellers won't do it. Just as you've stated, you don't want to return it but just want compensation for the "damage," many buyers have learned that it's a way to get a lower price on an item than they agreed to.
> 
> As Whateve pointed out, the seller can just go into the PP transaction details page. There's an "issue refund" button and if she clicks on that, she can opt for the partial. She should be sure she changes the amount of the refund because the default is for a full refund and if she's not careful, that's what she might give you in error.


Thanks for the info Been Burned!  I am actually thankful that the seller is not difficult to work with.


----------



## whateve

I made a sale. The shipping cost me a lot less than I expected, so I sent the buyer a message telling her I was going to give  her a partial refund on the shipping. Paypal won't let me do it. It says I can only refund the entire amount. I feel terrible because I told her I would. I guess I could send it as a gift separately, but I don't want to do that since if there is a dispute, I'd lose even more. 

Any idea why I can't give a partial refund?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I made a sale. The shipping cost me a lot less than I expected, so I sent the buyer a message telling her I was going to give  her a partial refund on the shipping. Paypal won't let me do it. It says I can only refund the entire amount. I feel terrible because I told her I would. I guess I could send it as a gift separately, but I don't want to do that since if there is a dispute, I'd lose even more.
> 
> Any idea why I can't give a partial refund?


Are you sure it won't let you change the amount of refund? The default is the full amount but you should be able to change it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure it won't let you change the amount of refund? The default is the full amount but you should be able to change it.


No, it won't let me change it. I've issued partial refunds before and it has let me change it, but on this transaction it says *Note:* You can only issue a full refund for this transaction. Please enter the full refund amount below.

The buyer is in the US and has shopped on ebay before, so I doubt it is a brand new Paypal account. Maybe she funded it with a prepaid credit card or something?


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I made a sale. The shipping cost me a lot less than I expected, so I sent the buyer a message telling her I was going to give  her a partial refund on the shipping. Paypal won't let me do it. It says I can only refund the entire amount. I feel terrible because I told her I would. I guess I could send it as a gift separately, but I don't want to do that since if there is a dispute, I'd lose even more.
> 
> Any idea why I can't give a partial refund?





BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure it won't let you change the amount of refund? The default is the full amount but you should be able to change it.


I called Paypal. At first the rep didn't know why I couldn't issue a partial refund and was going to do it for me, but then he called back. The reason I can't issue a partial refund is because the buyer paid for the item partially with ebay bucks. So the only way to give her the money is as a Paypal gift.


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Thanks very much whateve!!  I think Paypal is the better option.  She is a longtime ebay member but with only a few transactions.  I don't want for her to get a defect.







msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the info Been Burned!  I am actually thankful that the seller is not difficult to work with.




Thanks again whateve and BB! I have a last question, do I now give her positive feedback? Or no feedback at all, maybe? I know this is totally my choice, just want to hear your thoughts. Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Thanks again whateve and BB! I have a last question, do I now give her positive feedback? Or no feedback at all, maybe? I know this is totally my choice, just want to hear your thoughts. Thanks!!


In my opinion, since she worked with you and tried to make you happy I think she deserves positive feedback. She agreed to take the bag back or give you a partial refund. You are happy with the final resolution.


----------



## BeenBurned

msd_bags said:


> Thanks again whateve and BB! I have a last question, do I now give her positive feedback? Or no feedback at all, maybe? I know this is totally my choice, just want to hear your thoughts. Thanks!!





whateve said:


> In my opinion, since she worked with you and tried to make you happy I think she deserves positive feedback. She agreed to take the bag back or give you a partial refund. You are happy with the final resolution.


I agree. I wouldn't rate the stars as that would ding her. Although she wasn't totally transparent with pictures and/or description, she did work with you.


----------



## msd_bags

BeenBurned said:


> I agree. I wouldn't rate the stars as that would ding her. Although she wasn't totally transparent with pictures and/or description, she did work with you.




Thanks! Left positive feedback.


----------



## whateve

Is anyone else seeing a delay in Paypal? I made a sale and it took 3 hours before the money showed up. When I called Paypal, they told me it was a known problem. I wondered if they were just trying to get me off the phone.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Is anyone else seeing a delay in Paypal? I made a sale and it took 3 hours before the money showed up. When I called Paypal, they told me it was a known problem. I wondered if they were just trying to get me off the phone.


I've been seeing it intermittently for over a month. 

I'll get the email from (in most cases) Bonz telling me an item was paid for but it can be up to 3 hours before I get the PP email. The money is in my account right away though; it's just the notification of payment that's not coming right away.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I've been seeing it intermittently for over a month.
> 
> I'll get the email from (in most cases) Bonz telling me an item was paid for but it can be up to 3 hours before I get the PP email. The money is in my account right away though; it's just the notification of payment that's not coming right away.


Sometimes I won't get the email, but this time the money wasn't there.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Is anyone else seeing a delay in Paypal? I made a sale and it took 3 hours before the money showed up. When I called Paypal, they told me it was a known problem. I wondered if they were just trying to get me off the phone.



It's a known issue been happening all day.
Many peeps have posted about it on Evilbay.. It's taking 3+ hours for the payments & emails to post. 
They are supposed to be "working on it."

At least it's Sunday so nothing will get mailed out til tomorrow. I would just check back in the morning (or later tonight) to verify the $$ is there before you ship.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> It's a known issue been happening all day.
> Many peeps have posted about it on Evilbay.. It's taking 3+ hours for the payments & emails to post.
> They are supposed to be "working on it."
> 
> At least it's Sunday so nothing will get mailed out til tomorrow. I would just check back in the morning (or later tonight) to verify the $$ is there before you ship.


Thanks! It's there now. I was more worried because it was on etsy and I haven't sold anything there in a really long time. Etsy is in the process of switching the way they process Paypal payments so I thought it might have something to do with that.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's there now. I was more worried because it was on etsy and I haven't sold anything there in a really long time. Etsy is in the process of switching the way they process Paypal payments so I thought it might have something to do with that.



How long did it take?  I've only been waiting 3 1/2 hrs. but I'd like to ship before I leave for work!


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> How long did it take?  I've only been waiting 3 1/2 hrs. but I'd like to ship before I leave for work!


Did you ever get it? Mine took a little less than 3 hours.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> Did you ever get it? Mine took a little less than 3 hours.



I finally saw it in my PP account after 5 hrs.  Luckily the mailman was delayed today so I could get the package in my mailbox to go out before he arrived.


----------



## Nikki_

whateve said:


> Is anyone else seeing a delay in Paypal? I made a sale and it took 3 hours before the money showed up. When I called Paypal, they told me it was a known problem. I wondered if they were just trying to get me off the phone.



I had the same problem over the weekend. I made several purchases and they took 24 hours to show up. I thought it was only me! 

It seems to be back to normal today, though.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Hi all!  Do you know, does it cost the same to ship to apo/fpo as the rest of the US? Can I use for instance a flat rate bubble padded envelope?  I did a search and couldn't find my answer so i apologize if this has been addressed before.  Thanks!


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> Hi all!  Do you know, does it cost the same to ship to apo/fpo as the rest of the US? Can I use for instance a flat rate bubble padded envelope?  I did a search and couldn't find my answer so i apologize if this has been addressed before.  Thanks!


Yes, it's the same cost but I think you have to do a customs form and take it to the post office.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> Yes, it's the same cost but I think you have to do a customs form and take it to the post office.



Thank you so much for the quick response!  It's so nice to have a forum with such helpful people!  I appreciate all that I learn here.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I recently bought a pair off of eBay and the listing said the dust bag was included but I don't see them in the box.  I wanted to contact the seller (one of those large consignment shops) but I now know that if you contact them through the "My Purchases" tab it opens up a case against them.  How do I contact them without sending any red flags to eBay?
I tried clicking on their seller name but my purchase came up again and I'm not trying to get them in trouble, just ask a simple question.  It's not a reason for negative or neutral feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## Nikki_

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a pair off of eBay and the listing said the dust bag was included but I don't see them in the box.  I wanted to contact the seller (one of those large consignment shops) but I now know that if you contact them through the "My Purchases" tab it opens up a case against them.  How do I contact them without sending any red flags to eBay?
> I tried clicking on their seller name but my purchase came up again and I'm not trying to get them in trouble, just ask a simple question.  It's not a reason for negative or neutral feedback.
> Thanks.



Click on "Contact Seller" (Next to the item in your "Purchase History") and then click on "I have a question about using my item or I want to send the seller a message" and that should help you get in touch with your seller without dinging their account.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Nikki_ said:


> Click on "Contact Seller" (Next to the item in your "Purchase History") and then click on "I have a question about using my item or I want to send the seller a message" and that should help you get in touch with your seller without dinging their account.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Nikki_

Parisiangirl said:


> Thanks so much!



Anytime!


----------



## sweetkiss

So I listed a bag with bin and a buyer bought the item. He didn't pay within 24 hours so I sent a message. The person (who has 0 fb) said he thought he was adding it to cart and didn't realize he was buying it. So i sent a cancellation request. He hasn't responded and I have a feeling he's not going to. This is my first time for this kind of thing to happen so I was wondering what will happen if he doesn't confirm? Will I get my FVF back? What are my options? I tried to open an Unpaid Buyers case but it said because I already sent a request for cancellation I cant open one. This was a really expensive bag so I cannot afford to pay the FVF without the item selling.


----------



## PikaboICU

sweetkiss said:


> So I listed a bag with bin and a buyer bought the item. He didn't pay within 24 hours so I sent a message. The person (who has 0 fb) said he thought he was adding it to cart and didn't realize he was buying it. So i sent a cancellation request. He hasn't responded and I have a feeling he's not going to. This is my first time for this kind of thing to happen so I was wondering what will happen if he doesn't confirm? Will I get my FVF back? What are my options? I tried to open an Unpaid Buyers case but it said because I already sent a request for cancellation I cant open one. This was a really expensive bag so I cannot afford to pay the FVF without the item selling.



Yes the cancelation will eventually time out. IIRC I believe it's 10 days ouch. I'll have to verify that though. The UPI probably would've been quicker but you will get your fees back eventually.

ETA if you did a cancel at buyers request, you might have already been credited for your fees. You should check that. Since the buyer never paid it should go quicker unless they contest.


----------



## poopsie

sweetkiss said:


> So I listed a bag with bin and a buyer bought the item. He didn't pay within 24 hours so I sent a message. The person (who has 0 fb) said he thought he was adding it to cart and didn't realize he was buying it. So i sent a cancellation request. He hasn't responded and I have a feeling he's not going to. This is my first time for this kind of thing to happen so I was wondering what will happen if he doesn't confirm? Will I get my FVF back? What are my options? I tried to open an Unpaid Buyers case but it said because I already sent a request for cancellation I cant open one. This was a really expensive bag so I cannot afford to pay the FVF without the item selling.




If I list a BIN I always have Immediate Payment Required (IPR)


----------



## sweetkiss

PikaboICU said:


> Yes the cancelation will eventually time out. IIRC I believe it's 10 days ouch. I'll have to verify that though. The UPI probably would've been quicker but you will get your fees back eventually.
> 
> ETA if you did a cancel at buyers request, you might have already been credited for your fees. You should check that. Since the buyer never paid it should go quicker unless they contest.



Yeah  I already checked and it still tells me that they're still waiting for buyer's response. Buyer basically seems to have no idea how ebay works so I pretty much expect him not to answer. But good to know that it'll auto cancel after 10 days



poopsie said:


> If I list a BIN I always have Immediate Payment Required (IPR)



I was under the impression that this was only available for business paypal accounts? I looked it up but couldn't find a way to add immediate payment required without having a premier or business account which I don't have since I only sell my personal items occasionally.


----------



## Parisiangirl

sweetkiss said:


> Yeah  I already checked and it still tells me that they're still waiting for buyer's response. Buyer basically seems to have no idea how ebay works so I pretty much expect him not to answer. But good to know that it'll auto cancel after 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that this was only available for business paypal accounts? I looked it up but couldn't find a way to add immediate payment required without having a premier or business account which I don't have since I only sell my personal items occasionally.


I was having the same problem with people not paying and I was told on the forum to check off the option to require immediate payment with BIN.  However, I never saw the option when I created my listings.  As it turns out, you have to go use the "Advanced Listing Tool" in order to be able to check off that option.  
I only use that now because every time I was doing auctions lately, I had non payers so now it's just BIN with immediate payment required.   It's wonderful.


----------



## PikaboICU

Parisiangirl said:


> I was having the same problem with people not paying and I was told on the forum to check off the option to require immediate payment with BIN.  However, I never saw the option when I created my listings.  As it turns out, you have to go use the "Advanced Listing Tool" in order to be able to check off that option.
> I only use that now because every time I was doing auctions lately, I had non payers so now it's just BIN with immediate payment required.   It's wonderful.




Yep that's where it's at.. 

Sweetkiss,
You can go to your selling page & check off any item you wish to add IPR to and then at top click "edit" to revise each item in bulk.
Once there, select 'edit payment options & info" and you'll find the box to "add immediate payment required to all"
Select that & then there are a couple of "saves" you need to wait through but that will update/revise all your listings at once.


----------



## sweetkiss

Parisiangirl said:


> I was having the same problem with people not paying and I was told on the forum to check off the option to require immediate payment with BIN.  However, I never saw the option when I created my listings.  As it turns out, you have to go use the "Advanced Listing Tool" in order to be able to check off that option.
> I only use that now because every time I was doing auctions lately, I had non payers so now it's just BIN with immediate payment required.   It's wonderful.





PikaboICU said:


> Yep that's where it's at..
> 
> Sweetkiss,
> You can go to your selling page & check off any item you wish to add IPR to and then at top click "edit" to revise each item in bulk.
> Once there, select 'edit payment options & info" and you'll find the box to "add immediate payment required to all"
> Select that & then there are a couple of "saves" you need to wait through but that will update/revise all your listings at once.




thank you!!! i knew there used to be an option for it but i couldn't figure out how to get to it! hopefully this will resolve all those nonbuyers that i've been dealing with xD


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Hi all!  When you sell on ebay do you print your shipping  labels from ebay or paypal?  Are you covered either way if something goes wrong?


----------



## BeenBurned

lilmountaingirl said:


> Hi all!  When you sell on ebay do you print your shipping  labels from ebay or paypal?  Are you covered either way if something goes wrong?


I prefer to print through PP. The protections are the same and I find PP to be slightly cheaper.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

BeenBurned said:


> I prefer to print through PP. The protections are the same and I find PP to be slightly cheaper.



Thank you!  I haven't sold in years and everything has changed since then, and for whatever reason I cannot find the answers to any of my questions though ebay.  

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> Hi all!  When you sell on ebay do you print your shipping  labels from ebay or paypal?  Are you covered either way if something goes wrong?


I print through ebay. I believe you get more free insurance. $100 on ebay vs. $50 on paypal. My experience has been the opposite of Beenburned's - it is cheaper for me on ebay; I guess because I am top-rated. You are covered either way. If you print through paypal, you have the option of printing a scan sheet.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> I print through ebay. I believe you get more free insurance. $100 on ebay vs. $50 on paypal. My experience has been the opposite of Beenburned's - it is cheaper for me on ebay; I guess because I am top-rated. You are covered either way. If you print through paypal, you have the option of printing a scan sheet.



I'm sorry, what's a scan sheet?   Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

lilmountaingirl said:


> I'm sorry, what's a scan sheet?   Thanks!


Sometimes the post office doesn't like performing the "accepted" scan for packages with preprinted labels. They have to do each individually and it can be time-consuming, especially if you have several items and if there's a line of people waiting.

But with the scan sheet, they only scan the one code and all items on that sheet are in the system.


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> I'm sorry, what's a scan sheet?   Thanks!


It's an extra form that the post office or your carrier is supposed to scan to prove you have dropped off your packages. If you have multiple packages, he only has to scan one number in order for all your packages to show as accepted. This is a good thing if you have a post office, like mine, that won't scan packages when you drop them off. I've never used one.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> It's an extra form that the post office or your carrier is supposed to scan to prove you have dropped off your packages. If you have multiple packages, he only has to scan one number in order for all your packages to show as accepted. This is a good thing if you have a post office, like mine, that won't scan packages when you drop them off. I've never used one.



If the post office won't scan a package as accepted then what happens?   You just drop it in the mail bin instead of at the counter with a person?  Will the tracking  update as delivered if never scanned as accepted?


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> If the post office won't scan a package as accepted then what happens?   You just drop it in the mail bin instead of at the counter with a person?  Will the tracking  update as delivered if never scanned as accepted?


You can hand it over the counter or drop in the bin or have it picked up at your house. Eventually it will get scanned, just not when you drop it off. My post office never scans anything. Every package I send starts tracking at the distribution center. It is not unusual for it to take 2 days before I see it in the system. So far, it hasn't affected my performance rating.


----------



## Catbird9

lilmountaingirl said:


> If the post office won't scan a package as accepted then what happens?   You just drop it in the mail bin instead of at the counter with a person?  Will the tracking  update as delivered if never scanned as accepted?



If you drop it in the bin they're supposed to scan it, and they usually do at my post office. But not always.

If it's scanned on delivery (or sooner) yes, it will update.

I have an item in transit right now where scan info was delayed. I dropped it in the local mailbox and it was picked up by the carrier on Tuesday, 10/13 (I know for sure she picked it up). It was not showing up as scanned until Thursday, 10/15, when it showed acceptance at local PO on 10/14 and arrival at regional sort facility on 10/15/. I believe arrival at the regional sort facility and being scanned there caused delayed scan info to show up. It's like the data gets stuck somehow and needs to get "bumped" by later scans to make it show up.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Good morning all!  How long do you usually wait before messaging a buyer who hasn't submitted payment and what do you say to them?  Do you give them the full 2 days first and then contact them or do you contact them on day 2 before payment deadline?  Or do you send an invoice as a reminder?  Thanks!


----------



## PikaboICU

lilmountaingirl said:


> Good morning all!  How long do you usually wait before messaging a buyer who hasn't submitted payment and what do you say to them?  Do you give them the full 2 days first and then contact them or do you contact them on day 2 before payment deadline?  Or do you send an invoice as a reminder?  Thanks!



Everyone handles these situations in their own way but for me personally, I give 3 full days.
If there's been no payment, I send a message and offer to "cancel the sale if there's a problem or if they've changed their mind."

Cancelling rather than filing the UPI gets my item freed up to be relisted a lot faster. If I don't hear back I usually wait an additional 2 days before filing the UPI.

That's me, some sellers open a UPI after the 2 day mark, I've read where some wait 2 full weeks to do it.
Only you can decide your course of action. I will tell you, once I was opening a UPI and the system stopped me- saying "the item had been paid". I went & checked and the buyer had paid at the exact time I was doing the UPI. 
Her address was a care facility! I felt a little guilty and also relieved that the UPI hadn't gone through. She received her bag and was thrilled, left me great FB. :shame:

You can always check your buyers FB left for others,  and length of time on Ebay to see if it seems likely they will eventually pay or default.

Good Luck!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

PikaboICU said:


> Everyone handles these situations in their own way but for me personally, I give 3 full days.
> If there's been no payment, I send a message and offer to "cancel the sale if there's a problem or if they've changed their mind."
> 
> Cancelling rather than filing the UPI gets my item freed up to be relisted a lot faster. If I don't hear back I usually wait an additional 2 days before filing the UPI.
> 
> That's me, some sellers open a UPI after the 2 day mark, I've read where some wait 2 full weeks to do it.
> Only you can decide your course of action. I will tell you, once I was opening a UPI and the system stopped me- saying "the item had been paid". I went & checked and the buyer had paid at the exact time I was doing the UPI.
> Her address was a care facility! I felt a little guilty and also relieved that the UPI hadn't gone through. She received her bag and was thrilled, left me great FB. :shame:
> 
> You can always check your buyers FB left for others,  and length of time on Ebay to see if it seems likely they will eventually pay or default.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thanks for the response!
If you do a cancel, how do you set it up to get your FVF back?  Which situation is better to offer it to the next highest bidder?  The total was $13 so I'm assuming the buyer is just going to flake.


----------



## PikaboICU

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thanks for the response!
> If you do a cancel, how do you set it up to get your FVF back?  Which situation is better to offer it to the next highest bidder?  The total was $13 so I'm assuming the buyer is just going to flake.



If the buyer agrees they want a cancel, you need to choose "cancel at buyers request" that gets your fees back. 
If they don't respond, you sort of need to do the UPI because if you cancel at their request & they refute it- that's a huge problem.

As soon as they agree to a cancel or you can finalize the UPI you can do the second chance offer.. I always message the second bidder to let them know I will give them the offer in a few days as soon as the item is free & clear. That way they don't go find it elsewhere.

Whatever you do don't do a cancel for out of stock or other reason for you the seller! That gets you a defect..


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> If the buyer agrees they want a cancel, you need to choose "cancel at buyers request" that gets your fees back.
> If they don't respond, you sort of need to do the UPI because if you cancel at their request & they refute it- that's a huge problem.


If you cancel at their request, either way, you'll get the FVF. If they respond, it closes and the fee is granted and they don't respond, you can close the dispute on the 8th day and the FVF will be granted.


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> Good morning all!  How long do you usually wait before messaging a buyer who hasn't submitted payment and what do you say to them?  Do you give them the full 2 days first and then contact them or do you contact them on day 2 before payment deadline?  Or do you send an invoice as a reminder?  Thanks!


I usually just send an invoice at this point, and then file the unpaid assistant a few days later. I have mine set up to 4 days. After that, they still have several days to pay, and then the item is cancelled and you get your fees back. However, by this time, it is awfully late to expect anyone to accept a second chance offer. I don't have much luck with SCOs in any case; people think there is something wrong when the winner doesn't want the item.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

^^ Thanks to you both!  If I do a UPI, if they don't respond, is that also 8 days?


----------



## Sarah03

lilmountaingirl said:


> ^^ Thanks to you both!  If I do a UPI, if they don't respond, is that also 8 days?




4 days from the time you file UPI you can manually close the case.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> If you cancel at their request, either way, you'll get the FVF. If they respond, it closes and the fee is granted and they don't respond, you can close the dispute on the 8th day and the FVF will be granted.



Thank you I knew that, I think my wording was a bit confuddled.

I meant if she sends the message asking them if they wish to cancel and they don't respond.
If they don't reply & agree to cancel, she shouldn't cancel at buyer's request because that can cause issues. In that case I would do the UPI.

My wording is a bit confusing.. I need more coffee..


----------



## dodgygirl

Hi all, I was wondering if I could get an opinion on this. I purchased an item via eBay that was described as new. When I received the item it was clearly preowned and didn't even match the item that was photographed (they did not use stock photos). I requested a refund/return and it was accepted and the refund has been issued. Throughout the return process the seller was slow to respond, often I would have to prompt them many times to send me the return label (in the end they couldn't so I sent the parcel myself), check they have received the item OK (because I got no response despite the parcel being delivered) and process the refund. The seller has been pleasant and otherwise easy to deal with when they are responsive.
My question is, what feedback should I give? Had I known the item was in a very used condition I would not have purchased and it has been a hassle contacting the seller over and over again because nothing was being done (contact was very fast when asking them about purchasing the item and suddenly very slow RE: return!). I am happy that they agreed to the refund and also refunded my return shipping without argument though. The main message I want to say in my feedback is the dishonest description. Should I leave a neutral or negative?
TIA
[Edited for spelling correction+added more info]


----------



## Catbird9

dodgygirl said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if I could get an opinion on this. I purchased an item via eBay that was described as new. When I received the item it was clearly preowned and didn't even match the item that was photographed (they did not use stock photos). I requested a refund/return and it was accepted and the refund has been issued. Throughout the return process the seller was slow to respond, often I would have to prompt them many times to send me the return label (in the end they couldn't so I sent the parcel myself), check they have received the item OK (because I got no response despite the parcel being delivered) and process the refund. The seller has been pleasant and otherwise easy to deal with when they are responsive.
> My question is, what feedback should I give? Had I known the item was in a very used condition I would not have purchased and it has been a hassle contacting the seller over and over again because nothing was being done (contact was very fast when asking them about purchasing the item and suddenly very slow RE: return!). I am happy that they agreed to the refund and also refunded my return shipping without argument though. The main message I want to say in my feedback is the dishonest description. Should I leave a neutral or negative?
> TIA
> [Edited for spelling correction+added more info]



You describe what I'd consider a negative experience. The item was significantly not as described, so you were entitled to a refund (including return shipping.) I would leave Negative feedback: dishonest description, unresponsive seller, slow to process return. Being "pleasant and easy to deal with" when they finally responded? Meh. Still not enough to earn a Neutral in my opinion.


----------



## JadaStormy

dodgygirl said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if I could get an opinion on this. I purchased an item via eBay that was described as new. When I received the item it was clearly preowned and didn't even match the item that was photographed (they did not use stock photos). I requested a refund/return and it was accepted and the refund has been issued. Throughout the return process the seller was slow to respond, often I would have to prompt them many times to send me the return label (in the end they couldn't so I sent the parcel myself), check they have received the item OK (because I got no response despite the parcel being delivered) and process the refund. The seller has been pleasant and otherwise easy to deal with when they are responsive.
> My question is, what feedback should I give? Had I known the item was in a very used condition I would not have purchased and it has been a hassle contacting the seller over and over again because nothing was being done (contact was very fast when asking them about purchasing the item and suddenly very slow RE: return!). I am happy that they agreed to the refund and also refunded my return shipping without argument though. The main message I want to say in my feedback is the dishonest description. Should I leave a neutral or negative?
> TIA
> [Edited for spelling correction+added more info]


Stick to the facts. However, I had a horrible, disgusting, filthy bag that I returned and left feedback to say as such. Literally days later my feedback was removed and ebay had no reason for why. I didn't name call or mention the return. 

I'm thinking a negative, low star rating, and write "Item not as described" is best if you want the feedback stick. I couldn't believe mine was removed and the bag relisted and sold without any warning for the new buyer. And this wasn't a powerseller. They had zero feedback which went to -1 and they still removed it.


----------



## dodgygirl

Catbird9 said:


> You describe what I'd consider a negative experience. The item was significantly not as described, so you were entitled to a refund (including return shipping.) I would leave Negative feedback: dishonest description, unresponsive seller, slow to process return. Being "pleasant and easy to deal with" when they finally responded? Meh. Still not enough to earn a Neutral in my opinion.






JadaStormy said:


> Stick to the facts. However, I had a horrible, disgusting, filthy bag that I returned and left feedback to say as such. Literally days later my feedback was removed and ebay had no reason for why. I didn't name call or mention the return.
> 
> I'm thinking a negative, low star rating, and write "Item not as described" is best if you want the feedback stick. I couldn't believe mine was removed and the bag relisted and sold without any warning for the new buyer. And this wasn't a powerseller. They had zero feedback which went to -1 and they still removed it.



Thanks for the replies  I guess I know that things could have been worse. The seller could have lied through their teeth and claimed it was new etc making the return more difficult. But in the end they were dishonest and I wouldnt have been through the return process had they not been.
That sucks your comment was removed! I'll make sure not to mention the return, thanks for the tip. I wonder how they managed to get the negative off. I hope the new buyer didn't get stuck with the dirty bag -_-

Thanks again for your opnions!


----------



## Prettyn

What does this mean. My eBay watch items disappeared and this showed up on a item that I am selling. 
MyEbay.BIZ.USER_NOTE_MARKDOWN_ERROR


----------



## PikaboICU

Prettyn said:


> What does this mean. My eBay watch items disappeared and this showed up on a item that I am selling.
> MyEbay.BIZ.USER_NOTE_MARKDOWN_ERROR




If this was in the last few hours (Thursday night) there's been major outages & glitches happening.
Tens of thousands of people couldn't log into Ebay and/or PP, auctions temporarily disappeared, people could'nt bid, couldn't pay, list or do anything.
One person had 100 auctions just zap- gone..

Everything has come back online now- so should be fixed.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> If this was in the last few hours (Thursday night) there's been major outages & glitches happening.
> Tens of thousands of people couldn't log into Ebay and/or PP, auctions temporarily disappeared, people could'nt bid, couldn't pay, list or do anything.
> One person had 100 auctions just zap- gone..
> 
> Everything has come back online now- so should be fixed.


I wonder about those auctions that ended during that time. Sellers were cheated out of getting a higher price for their items.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> I wonder about those auctions that ended during that time. Sellers were cheated out of getting a higher price for their items.



Yes, I feel people were cheated.  Had to sell things lower than they could have.  When I called ebay about the issues previously during this update I even asked them how this is impacting sellers and their auctions and said that sellers would lose out on bidders and higher sell prices and the rep just said that wouldn't happen.  Which is a lie.  This update and these problems have been happening for about 3 weeks now.  I wonder how ebay would feel if sellers just didn't sell during these updates as to not lose out on bids.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

What would you do if your listing states you no returns but you get a return request because something "doesn't look good on someone"?


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I wonder about those auctions that ended during that time. Sellers were cheated out of getting a higher price for their items.




I completely agree.
One seller said they had 100 true .01 cent auctions and many of them sold for just that- 1 cent!
I think the only fair thing would be for Ebay to allow the affected sellers to cancel those sales, WITHOUT getting a defect & relist for free.

That's about the only way they could rectify the situation fairly.


----------



## PikaboICU

lilmountaingirl said:


> What would you do if your listing states you no returns but you get a return request because something "doesn't look good on someone"?




You can fight it if you wish but be prepared for the buyer to then either damage the item or claim SNAD to force a return.

I think I would say "return for refund", they pay the return shipping since it's "buyer's remorse" and you can deduct the original shipping from the refund as well. 
Hopefully that will prevent any false INAD/SNAD claims or intentional damage of your item.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

PikaboICU said:


> You can fight it if you wish but be prepared for the buyer to then either damage the item or claim SNAD to force a return.
> 
> I think I would say "return for refund", they pay the return shipping since it's "buyer's remorse" and you can deduct the original shipping from the refund as well.
> Hopefully that will prevent any false INAD/SNAD claims or intentional damage of your item.



I agree with you.  I thought about it and since the buyer was honest about why they wanted the return I would feel like a mean person to say no.  At least they didn't try to make up some story about condition, etc.

And thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I wonder about those auctions that ended during that time. Sellers were cheated out of getting a higher price for their items.





PikaboICU said:


> I completely agree.
> One seller said they had 100 true .01 cent auctions and many of them sold for just that- 1 cent!
> I think the only fair thing would be for Ebay to allow the affected sellers to cancel those sales, WITHOUT getting a defect & relist for free.
> 
> That's about the only way they could rectify the situation fairly.


There used to be something in ebay's UA that stipulated that sellers could cancel if an item's price was reduced as a result of an outage. 

I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Jayne1

I have a potential buyer from the States (I'm in Canada) who asked if I can ship to her family in Canada, although she is in TX.

I told her I can only ship to the address on her Paypal account.

I haven't suggested this to her, but if she were to change the address on her Paypal account to a Canadian one&#8230; can it be done legitimately and temporarily?

I'm curious what she may try to do and if it's okay to do so.  My item is an expensive one.


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> I have a potential buyer from the States (I'm in Canada) who asked if I can ship to her family in Canada, although she is in TX.
> 
> I told her I can only ship to the address on her Paypal account.
> 
> I haven't suggested this to her, but if she were to change the address on her Paypal account to a Canadian one can it be done legitimately and temporarily?
> 
> I'm curious what she may try to do and if it's okay to do so.  My item is an expensive one.


I've been able to add my daughters' addresses to my Paypal and then select which address I wish when I pay. I don't know if it would work for an address out of the country.


----------



## Prettyn

PikaboICU said:


> If this was in the last few hours (Thursday night) there's been major outages & glitches happening.
> Tens of thousands of people couldn't log into Ebay and/or PP, auctions temporarily disappeared, people could'nt bid, couldn't pay, list or do anything.
> One person had 100 auctions just zap- gone..
> 
> Everything has come back online now- so should be fixed.


Thanks, thought I got hacked.


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> I've been able to add my daughters' addresses to my Paypal and then select which address I wish when I pay. I don't know if it would work for an address out of the country.



I am able to change my paypal address to my US shipping address ( I'm in Canada) so it should not be a problem


----------



## Jayne1

whateve said:


> I've been able to add my daughters' addresses to my Paypal and then select which address I wish when I pay. I don't know if it would work for an address out of the country.





Toby93 said:


> I am able to change my paypal address to my US shipping address ( I'm in Canada) so it should not be a problem



Good -- thanks.

She may not switch, but if she does, I know it's allowed to be shipped to a sudden and temporary Paypal address.


----------



## Toby93

Jayne1 said:


> Good -- thanks.
> 
> She may not switch, but if she does, I know it's allowed to be shipped to a sudden and temporary Paypal address.



I have a few addresses in my paypal account - I have had items shipped to my kids at their addresses and the addresses stay in my paypal account.  I need to delete a few since my kids have moved!


----------



## EGBDF

If I have a BIN listing can I lower the price before the listing ends?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> If I have a BIN listing can I lower the price before the listing ends?


Yes, you can edit any listing as long as it doesn't have bids.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Yes, you can edit any listing as long as it doesn't have bids.



Thanks!


----------



## Taniasilva

Hello everyone,

I bought a canada goose jacket on depop with paypal. The seller sent it yesterday, but last night i was looking at the photos again and i realized it was fake. I talked to the seller and she told me it was indeed fake. I was shocked ! I asked her for a refund cause i dont want a fake jacket and she refuses only because she had on the item tittle "canada goose jacket 1:1" how could i know the 1;1 meant fake?? I have asked her if it was original before and she replied with the jackets labels, it had an hologram so i thought it was legit!

What should i do now? Should i report to paypal now or wait until the jacket arrives?


----------



## BeenBurned

Taniasilva said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought a canada goose jacket on depop with paypal. The seller sent it yesterday, but last night i was looking at the photos again and i realized it was fake. I talked to the seller and she told me it was indeed fake. I was shocked ! I asked her for a refund cause i dont want a fake jacket and she refuses only because she had on the item tittle "canada goose jacket 1:1" how could i know the 1;1 meant fake?? I have asked her if it was original before and she replied with the jackets labels, it had an hologram so i thought it was legit!
> 
> What should i do now? Should i report to paypal now or wait until the jacket arrives?


I don't know that site but the fact that it's fake makes for a legitimate "not as described" claim. Admitting it's fake, describing as "inspired," "knockoff," "replica," offering an authenticity disclaimer or stating "1:1" doesn't make the sale of fakes okay. 

DO NOT REFUSE THE PACKAGE!

Wait for it to arrive and open a dispute at that time. Save all your messages where she admits that she sold a fake. If you used a credit card and if paypal doesn't rule in your favor, you have a last resort of filing with them. 

See what PP advises you to do. You might have to pay for the return shipping out of your own pocket.

BTW, having a hologram (or any other hallmark that genuine items have) means nothing. Look at all the fake Chanels, D&G and Fendi items with fake holograms. ANYTHING can be faked.


----------



## Taniasilva

Hello,

Thanks for your help! 

Depop is a selling app, used mostly by europeans

I talked to the seller and she want me to return the jacket once it arrives. I asked her if she could give me the money for the shipping and she refused..well at this point i just want my money back...

Do you think its better return it (im going to want my refund before i ship it to her) or should i just ask for a claim to Paypal? I am scared that paypal don't chose my side and i end up staying with an overpriced fake


----------



## MAGJES

I received this message this morning from a buyer.  She purchased about a month ago. 
_Hello I purchased 2 pairs of Superga shoes womens size 7.5 a few weeks ago and the post office managed to loose them saying they we're delivered along with another package which I was home for and only witnessed / received one delivery! Ugh ..after calling the post office multiple times they we're unable to find my package so of it somehow makes it back to you I would still like to receive my shoes! Thanks_"


She purchased on 10-8-15  /  I mailed on 10-9-15.
I looked up the package and it tells me it was delivered (left at mailbox) on 10-13-15.

Do I have any responsibility here?  Is there something I can do on my end that she cannot do with USPS?  I feel bad for her but not really keen on refunding just to be a nice seller. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I received this message this morning from a buyer.  She purchased about a month ago.
> _Hello I purchased 2 pairs of Superga shoes womens size 7.5 a few weeks ago and the post office managed to loose them saying they we're delivered along with another package which I was home for and only witnessed / received one delivery! Ugh ..after calling the post office multiple times they we're unable to find my package so of it somehow makes it back to you I would still like to receive my shoes! Thanks_"
> 
> 
> She purchased on 10-8-15  /  I mailed on 10-9-15.
> I looked up the package and it tells me it was delivered (left at mailbox) on 10-13-15.
> 
> Do I have any responsibility here?  Is there something I can do on my end that she cannot do with USPS?  I feel bad for her but not really keen on refunding just to be a nice seller. Thanks.


Here we go again! When will these scammers learn that with tracking, they aren't going to pull off a successful scam?

You are covered and if she opens a dispute, input the tracking number, date and time of delivery. 

but I'd still send my famous "message" that inevitably causes "lost" packages to materialize.

_Dear buyer,

You purchased the items on October 8, I shipped on October 9 and according to tracking #(fill in the blank), they were delivered at (fill in time) to your mailbox. 

if you didn't receive them, they were lost or stolen. Since postal fraud is a federal crime, I'll be happy to file a report and begin an investigation. Of course I'm sure you'll cooperate when postal authorities contact you for information.

Let me know when to open the investigation.
_


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I received this message this morning from a buyer.  She purchased about a month ago.
> _Hello I purchased 2 pairs of Superga shoes womens size 7.5 a few weeks ago and the post office managed to loose them saying they we're delivered along with another package which I was home for and only witnessed / received one delivery! Ugh ..after calling the post office multiple times they we're unable to find my package so of it somehow makes it back to you I would still like to receive my shoes! Thanks_"
> 
> 
> She purchased on 10-8-15  /  I mailed on 10-9-15.
> I looked up the package and it tells me it was delivered (left at mailbox) on 10-13-15.
> 
> Do I have any responsibility here?  Is there something I can do on my end that she cannot do with USPS?  I feel bad for her but not really keen on refunding just to be a nice seller. Thanks.


You aren't responsible. There is a chance the buyer is telling the truth, but you still aren't responsible. This has happened to me a few times as a buyer and I would be inclined to send a similar message to the seller.


----------



## whateve

Taniasilva said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Depop is a selling app, used mostly by europeans
> 
> I talked to the seller and she want me to return the jacket once it arrives. I asked her if she could give me the money for the shipping and she refused..well at this point i just want my money back...
> 
> Do you think its better return it (im going to want my refund before i ship it to her) or should i just ask for a claim to Paypal? I am scared that paypal don't chose my side and i end up staying with an overpriced fake


I think Paypal will take your side. It is illegal to sell fakes. Their policy is a little wishy-washy though and the enforcement might be different in Europe than in the US. 
https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/popup/ua-ebay-outside

Their description of SNAD includes this statement: *The item was advertised as authentic but is not authentic. *It almost seems to imply that as long as the seller didn't use the word authentic, she is allowed to sell fakes.

But then their information to sellers of fakes says this: * If you lose a Significantly Not as Described claim because the item you  sold is counterfeit, you will be required to provide a full refund to  the buyer and you will not receive the item back. (It will be  destroyed.) *They don't tell buyers to destroy fakes anymore, I believe, so this is inaccurate.

If you paid with a credit card, you might be able to get a full refund by opening a dispute with your credit card company.


----------



## Taniasilva

So are you telling me that i can lose the dispute?

When i asked the seller if it was genuine, she just sent me a picture with a hologram label, and i thought that fake jackets didnt have holograms, so i thought it was secure to buy. She never said it was fake or real, but she had so many chances and she didn't tell me.
I also asked her which model the jacket was, and she told me it was a Victoria one. I dont think she wanted me to know it was fake right away.


----------



## BeenBurned

Taniasilva said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought a canada goose jacket on depop with paypal. The seller sent it yesterday, but last night i was looking at the photos again and i realized it was fake. I talked to the seller and she told me it was indeed fake. I was shocked ! I asked her for a refund cause i dont want a fake jacket and she refuses only because she had on the item tittle "canada goose jacket 1:1" how could i know the 1;1 meant fake?? I have asked her if it was original before and she replied with the jackets labels, it had an hologram so i thought it was legit!
> 
> What should i do now? Should i report to paypal now or wait until the jacket arrives?





BeenBurned said:


> I don't know that site but the fact that it's fake makes for a legitimate "not as described" claim. Admitting it's fake, describing as "inspired," "knockoff," "replica," offering an authenticity disclaimer or stating "1:1" doesn't make the sale of fakes okay.
> 
> DO NOT REFUSE THE PACKAGE!
> 
> Wait for it to arrive and open a dispute at that time. Save all your messages where she admits that she sold a fake. If you used a credit card and if paypal doesn't rule in your favor, you have a last resort of filing with them.
> 
> See what PP advises you to do. You might have to pay for the return shipping out of your own pocket.
> 
> BTW, having a hologram (or any other hallmark that genuine items have) means nothing. Look at all the fake Chanels, D&G and Fendi items with fake holograms. ANYTHING can be faked.





Taniasilva said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Depop is a selling app, used mostly by europeans
> 
> I talked to the seller and she want me to return the jacket once it arrives. I asked her if she could give me the money for the shipping and she refused..well at this point i just want my money back...
> 
> Do you think its better return it (im going to want my refund before i ship it to her) or should i just ask for a claim to Paypal? I am scared that paypal don't chose my side and i end up staying with an overpriced fake





whateve said:


> I think Paypal will take your side. It is illegal to sell fakes. Their policy is a little wishy-washy though and the enforcement might be different in Europe than in the US.
> https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/popup/ua-ebay-outside
> 
> Their description of SNAD includes this statement: *The item was advertised as authentic but is not authentic. *It almost seems to imply that as long as the seller didn't use the word authentic, she is allowed to sell fakes.
> 
> But then their information to sellers of fakes says this: * If you lose a Significantly Not as Described claim because the item you  sold is counterfeit, you will be required to provide a full refund to  the buyer and you will not receive the item back. (It will be  destroyed.) *They don't tell buyers to destroy fakes anymore, I believe, so this is inaccurate.
> 
> If you paid with a credit card, you might be able to get a full refund by opening a dispute with your credit card company.





Taniasilva said:


> So are you telling me that i can lose the dispute?
> 
> When i asked the seller if it was genuine, she just sent me a picture with a hologram label, and i thought that fake jackets didnt have holograms, so i thought it was secure to buy. She never said it was fake or real, but she had so many chances and she didn't tell me.
> I also asked her which model the jacket was, and she told me it was a Victoria one. I dont think she wanted me to know it was fake right away.


If you're referring to Whateve's response, she's saying that you should WIN the dispute. 

The seller isn't allowed to sell fakes, PERIOD, whether she omits "authentic" or admits that it's fake.

BTW, what is the seller's ID so others can avoid this scammer? Is there a link to the listing?


----------



## Taniasilva

Oh, i missunderstood then. Im sorry.
Well i will wait untill it arrives and if the seller doesn't refund me like she said, i will simply open a dispute. Like you guys said i have great chances to win, so i will try to put my mind at peace and just wait for the package.
I will keep you guys updated on this


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Here we go again! When will these scammers learn that with tracking, they aren't going to pull off a successful scam?
> 
> You are covered and if she opens a dispute, input the tracking number, date and time of delivery.
> 
> but I'd still send my famous "message" that inevitably causes "lost" packages to materialize.
> 
> _Dear buyer,
> 
> You purchased the items on October 8, I shipped on October 9 and according to tracking #(fill in the blank), they were delivered at (fill in time) to your mailbox.
> 
> if you didn't receive them, they were lost or stolen. Since postal fraud is a federal crime, I'll be happy to file a report and begin an investigation. Of course I'm sure you'll cooperate when postal authorities contact you for information.
> 
> Let me know when to open the investigation.
> _





whateve said:


> You aren't responsible. There is a chance the buyer is telling the truth, but you still aren't responsible. This has happened to me a few times as a buyer and I would be inclined to send a similar message to the seller.



Thanks for the advice BB and whateve,  I'm going to send her this message shortly and see how it turns out.    I'll let you know if it turns into a problem!


----------



## mari_merry

I wonder, if this is allowed on ebay? :?:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authenticat...094395?hash=item235c8549bb:g:zIoAAOSwI-BWO2Xu


----------



## megt10

It has been awhile since I have purchased anything on eBay but I found a set of twillys that I really liked and they were described as nwt. I received them yesterday and when I opened them up they were dirty and stained. I sent a request to return them as they are not as described and the seller is claiming that they are new and will not take the return. I even uploaded pictures of the stains on each twilly but it doesn't seem to matter to this seller. Here is the link to the auction.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121798849317?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are the pictures I sent to the seller. I see that now I have to wait 3 days to ask eBay to step in?? I also noticed that this seller had a negative comment for another item not as described after I went to check tracking. It has since been removed. Thoughts on how to deal with this?


----------



## whateve

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have purchased anything on eBay but I found a set of twillys that I really liked and they were described as nwt. I received them yesterday and when I opened them up they were dirty and stained. I sent a request to return them as they are not as described and the seller is claiming that they are new and will not take the return. I even uploaded pictures of the stains on each twilly but it doesn't seem to matter to this seller. Here is the link to the auction.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121798849317?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are the pictures I sent to the seller. I see that now I have to wait 3 days to ask eBay to step in?? I also noticed that this seller had a negative comment for another item not as described after I went to check tracking. It has since been removed. Thoughts on how to deal with this?


Wait the 3 days and then open a return case. Were the tags attached?
I wonder if the negative feedback was removed because the other buyer lost her case. I don't see any reason you wouldn't win.


----------



## threadbender

Do you recall what the FB said? If it mentioned a case/dispute, EBay will remove it. Glad you saw it before it poofed.
If she is already declining the return, you are not able to open a SNAD yet? I guess you could call EBay. I would hate to have to wait to file, knowing the seller has already declined.


----------



## PikaboICU

mari_merry said:


> I wonder, if this is allowed on ebay? :?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authenticat...094395?hash=item235c8549bb:g:zIoAAOSwI-BWO2Xu



I don't know but...

That same seller sold a "New In Box" pair of Louboutin Metallika anthracite specchio leather ankle boots sz 38 for $203.  ??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-METALLIKA-anthracite-specchio-leather-ankle-boots-38-/151830625772?nma=true&si=JHwGsdavowy11ywIn4uYJw6wihg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## PikaboICU

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have purchased anything on eBay but I found a set of twillys that I really liked and they were described as nwt. I received them yesterday and when I opened them up they were dirty and stained. I sent a request to return them as they are not as described and the seller is claiming that they are new and will not take the return. I even uploaded pictures of the stains on each twilly but it doesn't seem to matter to this seller. Here is the link to the auction.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121798849317?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are the pictures I sent to the seller. I see that now I have to wait 3 days to ask eBay to step in?? I also noticed that this seller had a negative comment for another item not as described after I went to check tracking. It has since been removed. Thoughts on how to deal with this?




If you just did a "return request" and seller refused, you should be able to open a SNAD immediately without waiting.


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> I wonder, if this is allowed on ebay? :?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authenticat...094395?hash=item235c8549bb:g:zIoAAOSwI-BWO2Xu



It's allowed but not as listed. The seller listed in the wrong category -- listed under shoes. It should be listed in the services category.



megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have purchased anything on eBay but I found a set of twillys that I really liked and they were described as nwt. I received them yesterday and when I opened them up they were dirty and stained. I sent a request to return them as they are not as described and the seller is claiming that they are new and will not take the return. I even uploaded pictures of the stains on each twilly but it doesn't seem to matter to this seller. Here is the link to the auction.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121798849317?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are the pictures I sent to the seller. I see that now I have to wait 3 days to ask eBay to step in?? I also noticed that this seller had a negative comment for another item not as described after I went to check tracking. It has since been removed. Thoughts on how to deal with this?





whateve said:


> Wait the 3 days and then open a return case. Were the tags attached?
> I wonder if the negative feedback was removed because the other buyer lost her case. I don't see any reason you wouldn't win.


In your dispute, you might want to point out to ebay that the shadows aren't the marks you're complaining about. Is it possible to get better pictures without shadows? 

Those scarves may be new but at best, they should have been "new with defects." I'd be very disappointed too!


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> I wonder, if this is allowed on ebay? :?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authenticat...094395?hash=item235c8549bb:g:zIoAAOSwI-BWO2Xu





BeenBurned said:


> It's allowed but not as listed. The seller listed in the wrong category -- listed under shoes. It should be listed in the services category.


Here's another very similar listing, neither seller seeming very reputable to me! And both sellers list in the shoes category. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authenticat...d76392d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=151876094395

^^^ seller - seriously?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/goldgreek/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=200&_trksid=p3692


----------



## megt10

PikaboICU said:


> If you just did a "return request" and seller refused, you should be able to open a SNAD immediately without waiting.


I tried to open a SNAD and it had me message the seller. I couldn't just open the case. I have to either wait for her to take them back or the allotted days before I can contact eBay directly. 


BeenBurned said:


> It's allowed but not as listed. The seller listed in the wrong category -- listed under shoes. It should be listed in the services category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dispute, you might want to point out to ebay that the shadows aren't the marks you're complaining about. Is it possible to get better pictures without shadows?
> 
> Those scarves may be new but at best, they should have been "new with defects." I'd be very disappointed too!



I just took more pictures and made little arrows and uploaded them to eBay. The tags were not attached she just had them. She also told me that I got a great deal and I should be happy. Umm, I paid over retail for dirty, nasty, twillys and I am appalled that anyone would fight taking them back. In taking pictures in better lighting I also noticed how faded they were.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> Wait the 3 days and then open a return case. Were the tags attached?
> I wonder if the negative feedback was removed because the other buyer lost her case. I don't see any reason you wouldn't win.



The tags were not attached. The other buyer said something about the item that they received being dirty and not as described. Somehow I believe them. I knew that there was a reason that I don't buy from new sellers. Though when I bought them her 12 feedback were positive and for high-end things. It isn't a significant amount of money in the grand scheme of things, but for me it is the principal. She is downright dishonest.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

When you initiate a return through ebay by going to your buyer dashboard and using other actions, return this item, does that hurt the seller in any way?


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> When you initiate a return through ebay by going to your buyer dashboard and using other actions, return this item, does that hurt the seller in any way?


It depends on the reason for the return. If the item is not as described, then it does. If the seller takes returns and you are just taking advantage of that, it doesn't hurt the seller.

Starting in February the only transactions that will hurt the seller are when ebay has to step in.


----------



## whateve

tcixlof00ska said:


> I am interesting in buying a Louis Vuitton Epi leather bag, and i found one which is not from Japan (as usually happens on ebay), but im not sure about the authenticity, and if the leather can be fixed.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-Louis-...-Leather-Brown-Shoulder-Bag-LV-/151875129853?
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Thanks!


Ask in the Louis Vuitton AT thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...te-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-896459.html Read the rules in the first post.

For questions about fixing the leather, there is an active rehabbing thread in the Coach forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html There might be other threads in the LV forum or Hermes thread about rehabbing that might be helpful to you, or you could post the question in the LV forum.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> It depends on the reason for the return. If the item is not as described, then it does. If the seller takes returns and you are just taking advantage of that, it doesn't hurt the seller.
> 
> Starting in February the only transactions that will hurt the seller are when ebay has to step in.



Thank you!  So if a seller takes returns but you choose the item wasn't as described then it's fine?  This is all so complicated but there aren't many choices for returns to choose from.


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  So if a seller takes returns but you choose the item wasn't as described then it's fine?  This is all so complicated but there aren't many choices for returns to choose from.


If you don't want the seller to get dinged, you need to be returning for a reason in which she isn't at fault, like "I changed my mind." In that case, you'll be normally paying the return shipping yourself and won't get the original shipping refunded.


----------



## BeenBurned

tcixlof00ska said:


> I am interesting in buying a Louis Vuitton Epi leather bag, and i found one which is not from Japan (as usually happens on ebay), but im not sure about the authenticity, and if the leather can be fixed.
> 
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> Thanks!


Are these your own listings you're asking about?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> If you don't want the seller to get dinged, you need to be returning for a reason in which she isn't at fault, like "I changed my mind." In that case, you'll be normally paying the return shipping yourself and won't get the original shipping refunded.



Maybe it's because I use ebay mobile but I can never find any info on ebay for any of this stuff.  I wish ebay were more transparent.  It's hard to know how to initiate a return.  Even though a seller might take returns, if you're returning because the item wasn't described correctly, you should be allowed to choose not as described without ding them.  If I need to return, and I try to be nice and just say I don't like it, and the seller denies the return, then I might not win a case because ebay will say I just didn't like it instead of it not being as described.  How am i supposed to know what to do?


----------



## whateve

lilmountaingirl said:


> Maybe it's because I use ebay mobile but I can never find any info on ebay for any of this stuff.  I wish ebay were more transparent.  It's hard to know how to initiate a return.  Even though a seller might take returns, if you're returning because the item wasn't described correctly, you should be allowed to choose not as described without ding them.  If I need to return, and I try to be nice and just say I don't like it, and the seller denies the return, then I might not win a case because ebay will say I just didn't like it instead of it not being as described.  How am i supposed to know what to do?


You can send the seller a message: "I have a question about using my item..." Tell her you want to return it because it wasn't as described. She might tell you to return it for a refund without opening a return request. Otherwise, if she doesn't normally take returns, and she doesn't agree to take the return, you should open the return request and choose the reason "not as described." That's the only way you can be sure you will be allowed to return it.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> You can send the seller a message: "I have a question about using my item..." Tell her you want to return it because it wasn't as described. She might tell you to return it for a refund without opening a return request. Otherwise, if she doesn't normally take returns, and she doesn't agree to take the return, you should open the return request and choose the reason "not as described." That's the only way you can be sure you will be allowed to return it.



Good advice, thank you!!


----------



## noshoepolish

Some of the return policies and ding policies are changing.  EBay is trying to wash their hands of things and encouraging sellers to give partials.


----------



## karetoll

question about the USPS ... has anyone ever seen "processing exception" show up for several days when a package doesn't move?

i've looked around online, and can't find much about this status. My parcel which should have already been here (just a perfume rollerball) has been in the same facility with the status "processing exception" since wednesday.

some people seem to think it means the package is damaged, some think it means the label might be partially missing ... but no clear sense of when/if to expect the package.


----------



## BeenBurned

karetoll said:


> question about the USPS ... has anyone ever seen "processing exception" show up for several days when a package doesn't move?
> 
> i've looked around online, and can't find much about this status. My parcel which should have already been here (just a perfume rollerball) has been in the same facility with the status "processing exception" since wednesday.
> 
> some people seem to think it means the package is damaged, some think it means the label might be partially missing ... but no clear sense of when/if to expect the package.


I had it very recently. This wasn't my first time and there was no movement or change until it got to the destination city. I've never had an item not get to the buyer.

This is my tracking showing no movement for 6 days.


----------



## karetoll

ok, that's good to hear! 

mine scanned just after midnight tuesday night/wednesday morning as processing exception, then did so again wednesday night/thursday morning, and nothing since then.

it's less than 15 miles from my house at the main regional processing facility. gotta be patient, i guess, sigh.


----------



## AP919

whateve said:


> You aren't responsible. There is a chance the buyer is telling the truth, but you still aren't responsible. This has happened to me a few times as a buyer and I would be inclined to send a similar message to the seller.



I will admit that I sell on eBay fairly regularly to supplement my income (I'm an attorney with absolutely ridiculous student loans, so I don't have a choice!  I buy brand-new items on sale in stores and sell them, passing on savings, but not at ridiculous mark-ups, letting buyers pay what they want to pay -- only posting at cost plus fees, so no harm, no foul!).  

But anyway, I had this happen to me recently.  Someone said, "oh, I never got it."  But the tracking said that it was delivered.  I called her local post office, offered to put her in touch with the carrier, because it was in Boston near Northeastern University, i.e. lots of college students coming and going from LOTS of colleges (I lived there for 8 years and know the area very well).  She didn't want any of that and demanded her money back. The USPS will research things, and it can take up to 2 weeks.  She suggested filing a claim with the USPS, and I explained that they won't pay insurance if it says delivered, and priority only has $50 of base insurance, when the item was $100.  She still demanded money.  It's not my fault if people don't pay for extra insurance, either. 

Then, just a day later, rather than waiting for research or talking to the USPS, she files a claim on eBay.  If the item actually wasn't delivered, you would think the person would try to find it, hmm.  It's getting fishy.  Several nasty messages from her later, she files a claim on PayPal, too.  eBay had closed her claim because it was delivered.  PayPal ruled in my favor, too.  

She also lied and said she called the USPS, which she didn't, and things made less sense because her grammar and spelling were atrocious.  The other weird thing was that she addressed it to another name, and she never answered why it was that way when I asked when trying to "find" it.


_You added tracking details

Comments The item has been delivered. The buyer did not want to speak to her carrier about the delivery. Therefore, I have no way to know whether she actually received it or not. I also still do not know why it was addressed to a XXXXX and not the buyer's name.

The buyer sent a message
Comments I really dont want to cause an issue , but I want my refund .I pay $100 usd for an ítem I didnt received. That is not fair, I did not choose the delivery method or the carrierr , why I should wait for them to refund , you should refund me not USps.I have done my own research with them and they cant find the package . Thank you for your understanding. Best Regards XXX

You sent a message
Comments I called the carrier unit for the buyer's post office at 617.XXX. Her carrier s name is TXXX. When he gets back today, he is calling me to tell me whether he placed the package in a mailbox or elsewhere. The person I spoke to at the carrier unit, JXX, said that you do have to go through the process of the USPS investigation, and there would not be a refund regardless, if it was delivered, unless there was major error, like placed in an unlocked hallway and stolen, which was unlikely, because it is well-known to not do that in this area.

You added tracking details
Comments The USPS says this item was delivered on Monday. 
Product & Tracking Information
 Postal Product: Priority Mail 2-Day
DATE & TIME STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION 
June 22, 2015 , 12:41 pm Delivered BOSTON, MA  
Your item was delivered at 12:41 pm on June 22, 2015 in BOSTON, MA . 
June 22, 2015 , 9:59 am Out for Delivery BOSTON, MA
June 22, 2015 , 9:49 am Sorting Complete BOSTON, MA  
June 22, 2015 , 4:24 am Arrived at Post Office BOSTON, MA 
June 21, 2015 , 5:46 am Departed USPS Facility BOSTON, MA 02205 
June 20, 2015 , 9:10 am Arrived at USPS Facility BOSTON, MA 02205 
June 20, 2015 , 3:38 am Departed USPS Facility KEARNY, NJ 07032 
June 19, 2015 , 8:09 pm Arrived at USPS Origin Facility KEARNY, NJ 07032 
June 19, 2015 , 6:54 pm Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility  NY 
June 19, 2015 , 11:30 am Shipping Label Created NY  
June 19, 2015 Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS 

As I explained to the buyer, I have opened a case with the USPS. The case number is CA12XXXX. I asked her to contact her mail carrier to see if it was delivered to the wrong apartment. Rather than doing this, she requested a refund, claiming the USPS said I should collect my insurance. The USPS always requires at least 2 weeks after investigating packages, but if it shows the package is delivered, they will not pay an insurance claim. Plus, the buyer did not purchase any additional insurance, so even if the USPS did pay on an insurance claim, it would not be today, and it would only be for $50, the base amount. I also contacted eBay last night, and I was told that I did my part, as I provided tracking information, shipped it to the name and address provided, and it does say delivered. I think it is quite early in the process to be opening a claim and requesting a refund when the buyer just paid six days ago, including the weekend, and it says delivered a mere two days ago. She needs to give the USPS time to investigate the matter if she actually did not receive the item, and she needs to contact her local mail carrier and ask him where he delivered her package._

_I have been in comunications with the seller , I went to the post office my self and called USPS several times , I opened a case with them and they said the item its marked as lost .I paid 108 dollars for an item I didnt received, I dont choose the carrier ,so I dont tbink it should be my responsability nor I should pay for the concecuences. I have purchased a lot from Ebay and this is the firts time this happend. I will like to request a full refund . Thank you for your assistance xxxxxxxi _

_Hello , I went to the post office today , they dont ha ve the package , they gave me phone number and asked me to call tomorrow.But they said that you should use your package insurance. If I dont get a response tomorrow on the package I suggest the return of my money._


After all of this, she has the gall to send me this:

_Can you refund half of the money ? I am sorry but other wise I will have to leave a negative comment._

She clearly wanted the money!  Obviously, I contacted eBay so she couldn't leave any feedback at all.  

LESSON FOR EVERYONE:  Always, always, ALWAYS ship with tracking.  

Don't even get me started on the last one who tried to con me; that's an even longer story, but I'm way too smart for that crap!


----------



## BeenBurned

AP919 said:


> *snip*
> 
> It's not my fault if people don't pay for extra insurance, either.
> 
> 
> *snip* _
> 
> 
> Plus, the buyer did not purchase any additional insurance,_
> 
> *snip*
> 
> _Can you refund half of the money ? I am sorry but other wise I will have to leave a negative comment._



1. Twice, you referred to the buyer not paying for additional insurance (if wanted). That is NOT the buyer's responsibility. Insurance is for the SENDER'S protection and if insurance is wanted or needed, the seller either pays out of her pocket or adds the cost of insurance to the shipping or item cost prior to listing. You CANNOT charge a buyer extra or make insurance optional. (As an attorney, I would think you'd know that!)

In this case, with delivery confirmation, the amount of insurance wouldn't have mattered. USPS wouldn't have paid the claim. 


2. The buyer can't leave negative feedback because she lost the case. You have no worries there.


----------



## whateve

AP919 said:


> I will admit that I sell on eBay fairly regularly to supplement my income (I'm an attorney with absolutely ridiculous student loans, so I don't have a choice!  I buy brand-new items on sale in stores and sell them, passing on savings, but not at ridiculous mark-ups, letting buyers pay what they want to pay -- only posting at cost plus fees, so no harm, no foul!).
> 
> But anyway, I had this happen to me recently.  Someone said, "oh, I never got it."  But the tracking said that it was delivered.  I called her local post office, offered to put her in touch with the carrier, because it was in Boston near Northeastern University, i.e. lots of college students coming and going from LOTS of colleges (I lived there for 8 years and know the area very well).  She didn't want any of that and demanded her money back. The USPS will research things, and it can take up to 2 weeks.  She suggested filing a claim with the USPS, and I explained that they won't pay insurance if it says delivered, and priority only has $50 of base insurance, when the item was $100.  She still demanded money.  It's not my fault if people don't pay for extra insurance, either.
> 
> Then, just a day later, rather than waiting for research or talking to the USPS, she files a claim on eBay.  If the item actually wasn't delivered, you would think the person would try to find it, hmm.  It's getting fishy.  Several nasty messages from her later, she files a claim on PayPal, too.  eBay had closed her claim because it was delivered.  PayPal ruled in my favor, too.
> 
> She also lied and said she called the USPS, which she didn't, and things made less sense because her grammar and spelling were atrocious.  The other weird thing was that she addressed it to another name, and she never answered why it was that way when I asked when trying to "find" it.
> 
> 
> _You added tracking details
> 
> Comments The item has been delivered. The buyer did not want to speak to her carrier about the delivery. Therefore, I have no way to know whether she actually received it or not. I also still do not know why it was addressed to a XXXXX and not the buyer's name.
> 
> The buyer sent a message
> Comments I really dont want to cause an issue , but I want my refund .I pay $100 usd for an ítem I didnt received. That is not fair, I did not choose the delivery method or the carrierr , why I should wait for them to refund , you should refund me not USps.I have done my own research with them and they cant find the package . Thank you for your understanding. Best Regards XXX
> 
> You sent a message
> Comments I called the carrier unit for the buyer's post office at 617.XXX. Her carrier s name is TXXX. When he gets back today, he is calling me to tell me whether he placed the package in a mailbox or elsewhere. The person I spoke to at the carrier unit, JXX, said that you do have to go through the process of the USPS investigation, and there would not be a refund regardless, if it was delivered, unless there was major error, like placed in an unlocked hallway and stolen, which was unlikely, because it is well-known to not do that in this area.
> 
> You added tracking details
> Comments The USPS says this item was delivered on Monday.
> Product & Tracking Information
> Postal Product: Priority Mail 2-Day
> DATE & TIME STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION
> June 22, 2015 , 12:41 pm Delivered BOSTON, MA
> Your item was delivered at 12:41 pm on June 22, 2015 in BOSTON, MA .
> June 22, 2015 , 9:59 am Out for Delivery BOSTON, MA
> June 22, 2015 , 9:49 am Sorting Complete BOSTON, MA
> June 22, 2015 , 4:24 am Arrived at Post Office BOSTON, MA
> June 21, 2015 , 5:46 am Departed USPS Facility BOSTON, MA 02205
> June 20, 2015 , 9:10 am Arrived at USPS Facility BOSTON, MA 02205
> June 20, 2015 , 3:38 am Departed USPS Facility KEARNY, NJ 07032
> June 19, 2015 , 8:09 pm Arrived at USPS Origin Facility KEARNY, NJ 07032
> June 19, 2015 , 6:54 pm Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility  NY
> June 19, 2015 , 11:30 am Shipping Label Created NY
> June 19, 2015 Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS
> 
> As I explained to the buyer, I have opened a case with the USPS. The case number is CA12XXXX. I asked her to contact her mail carrier to see if it was delivered to the wrong apartment. Rather than doing this, she requested a refund, claiming the USPS said I should collect my insurance. The USPS always requires at least 2 weeks after investigating packages, but if it shows the package is delivered, they will not pay an insurance claim. Plus, the buyer did not purchase any additional insurance, so even if the USPS did pay on an insurance claim, it would not be today, and it would only be for $50, the base amount. I also contacted eBay last night, and I was told that I did my part, as I provided tracking information, shipped it to the name and address provided, and it does say delivered. I think it is quite early in the process to be opening a claim and requesting a refund when the buyer just paid six days ago, including the weekend, and it says delivered a mere two days ago. She needs to give the USPS time to investigate the matter if she actually did not receive the item, and she needs to contact her local mail carrier and ask him where he delivered her package._
> 
> _I have been in comunications with the seller , I went to the post office my self and called USPS several times , I opened a case with them and they said the item its marked as lost .I paid 108 dollars for an item I didnt received, I dont choose the carrier ,so I dont tbink it should be my responsability nor I should pay for the concecuences. I have purchased a lot from Ebay and this is the firts time this happend. I will like to request a full refund . Thank you for your assistance xxxxxxxi _
> 
> _Hello , I went to the post office today , they dont ha ve the package , they gave me phone number and asked me to call tomorrow.But they said that you should use your package insurance. If I dont get a response tomorrow on the package I suggest the return of my money._
> 
> 
> After all of this, she has the gall to send me this:
> 
> _Can you refund half of the money ? I am sorry but other wise I will have to leave a negative comment._
> 
> She clearly wanted the money!  Obviously, I contacted eBay so she couldn't leave any feedback at all.
> 
> LESSON FOR EVERYONE:  Always, always, ALWAYS ship with tracking.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the last one who tried to con me; that's an even longer story, but I'm way too smart for that crap!





BeenBurned said:


> 1. Twice, you referred to the buyer not paying for additional insurance (if wanted). That is NOT the buyer's responsibility. Insurance is for the SENDER'S protection and if insurance is wanted or needed, the seller either pays out of her pocket or adds the cost of insurance to the shipping or item cost prior to listing. You CANNOT charge a buyer extra or make insurance optional. (As an attorney, I would think you'd know that!)
> 
> In this case, with delivery confirmation, the amount of insurance wouldn't have mattered. USPS wouldn't have paid the claim.
> 
> 
> 2. The buyer can't leave negative feedback because she lost the case. You have no worries there.


Exactly! In responding to the claims, all you had to say was tracking shows it was delivered and provide the tracking number.

In addition, you don't need to justify your selling, whether or not at ridiculous markups. If you operate on a thin profit margin, one lost package can eat away all your profits and possibly put you in the red. There is nothing wrong with making a huge profit.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Hi PF ladies and gents. I am new to eBay (I usually sell through local consignment stores)

I am selling a dress. The highest bidder at the moment just sent me a message saying "I give up thank you". Any idea how to respond to this/what she means? Can she not retract her bid so the second highest bidder can win? She has 0% feedback.

Also - I just "bullet proofed" my account after advice from a wonderful thread here, but I'm not sure it applies to the current listings?

TIA


----------



## Pirula

Good morning eBay experts!  I have a question regarding advanced searching sold listings for a particular item/design:  how far back in time does eBay show us when we run this search?  It appears to be set to me.  Is it 6 months?  A year?  Also, is there a way to extend how far back it searches for sold items?    Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

COPENHAGEN said:


> Hi PF ladies and gents. I am new to eBay (I usually sell through local consignment stores)
> 
> I am selling a dress. The highest bidder at the moment just sent me a message saying "I give up thank you". Any idea how to respond to this/what she means? Can she not retract her bid so the second highest bidder can win? She has 0% feedback.
> 
> Also - I just "bullet proofed" my account after advice from a wonderful thread here, but I'm not sure it applies to the current listings?
> 
> TIA



Ask her if she would like to cancel her bid. You can do it if she can't.

The changes you make to your account settings usually don't affect listings that have already started.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Catbird9 said:


> Ask her if she would like to cancel her bid. You can do it if she can't.
> 
> The changes you make to your account settings usually don't affect listings that have already started.


Thank you for your reply! She has just asked me to cancel her bid. Do you know how I do this?


----------



## Catbird9

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you for your reply! She has just asked me to cancel her bid. Do you know how I do this?



Please see below. I included the part about how to make your changes apply to current and future listings too.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html

"You can specify buyer requirements to manage the types of buyers who can bid on or buy your items. You set up buyer requirements for your listings, you reduce the number of buyers who might make sales a challenge, but you also reduce the number of potential bidders and buyers for your items.

You can specify buyer requirements for all your listings, or you can specify the requirements only for particular listings.

To add buyer requirements to all of your listings:
Go to My eBay > Account > Site Preferences or Seller Hub > Overview > Shortcuts > Site Preferences,
In the Buyer requirements section, click Show, and then click Edit.
On the Buyer Requirements page, select your buyer requirements. For example, you might not want to do business with buyers who:
Don't have a PayPal account
Have unpaid items recorded on their account
Are registered in countries you don't ship to
Have reportedly violated eBay policies
Have a negative Feedback score
Are currently winning or have bought a large number of your items in the last 10 days
If you want to apply these settings to all current and future listings, select the Apply above settings to current and future listings check box.
If you want to prevent blocked buyers from sending you questions about your listings, select the Do not allow blocked buyers to contact me check box. Remember, you also need to add the buyers to your blocked list.
Click Submit to save your requirements.
To add buyer requirements for a specific listing, specify your requirements in the listing form.

*Canceling bids*

You generally shouldn't cancel bids on your listings. However, there are a few reasons you may need to cancel a bid:
A bidder contacts you to back out of the bid.
You cannot verify the identity of the bidder after trying all reasonable means of contact.
You end your listing early.
Important: Bids cannot be reinstated after they've been canceled.

To cancel a bid:
Go to Canceling bids placed on your listing.
Enter the item number, the username of the member whose bid you're canceling, and the reason you're canceling the bid.
Click cancel bid.
You can also cancel a bid from Seller Hub > Overview > Shortcuts.


----------



## BeenBurned

COPENHAGEN said:


> Hi PF ladies and gents. I am new to eBay (I usually sell through local consignment stores)
> 
> I am selling a dress. The highest bidder at the moment just sent me a message saying "I give up thank you". Any idea how to respond to this/what she means? Can she not retract her bid so the second highest bidder can win? She has 0% feedback.
> 
> Also - I just "bullet proofed" my account after advice from a wonderful thread here, but I'm not sure it applies to the current listings?
> 
> TIA





Catbird9 said:


> Ask her if she would like to cancel her bid. You can do it if she can't.
> 
> The changes you make to your account settings usually don't affect listings that have already started.


I'd just respond that there are x-days left in the auction and chances are you'll be outbid. 

I inferred her comment to mean that her highest bid is the top amount she's willing to pay and that she's giving up bidding any higher. I didn't take it that she wanted to cancel. 

And even if she did want to cancel, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Catbird9 said:


> Please see below. I included the part about how to make your changes apply to current and future listings too.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/manage_bidders_ov.html
> 
> "You can specify buyer requirements to manage the types of buyers who can bid on or buy your items. You set up buyer requirements for your listings, you reduce the number of buyers who might make sales a challenge, but you also reduce the number of potential bidders and buyers for your items.
> 
> You can specify buyer requirements for all your listings, or you can specify the requirements only for particular listings.
> 
> To add buyer requirements to all of your listings:
> Go to My eBay > Account > Site Preferences or Seller Hub > Overview > Shortcuts > Site Preferences,
> In the Buyer requirements section, click Show, and then click Edit.
> On the Buyer Requirements page, select your buyer requirements. For example, you might not want to do business with buyers who:
> Don't have a PayPal account
> Have unpaid items recorded on their account
> Are registered in countries you don't ship to
> Have reportedly violated eBay policies
> Have a negative Feedback score
> Are currently winning or have bought a large number of your items in the last 10 days
> If you want to apply these settings to all current and future listings, select the Apply above settings to current and future listings check box.
> If you want to prevent blocked buyers from sending you questions about your listings, select the Do not allow blocked buyers to contact me check box. Remember, you also need to add the buyers to your blocked list.
> Click Submit to save your requirements.
> To add buyer requirements for a specific listing, specify your requirements in the listing form.
> 
> *Canceling bids*
> 
> You generally shouldn't cancel bids on your listings. However, there are a few reasons you may need to cancel a bid:
> A bidder contacts you to back out of the bid.
> You cannot verify the identity of the bidder after trying all reasonable means of contact.
> You end your listing early.
> Important: Bids cannot be reinstated after they've been canceled.
> 
> To cancel a bid:
> Go to Canceling bids placed on your listing.
> Enter the item number, the username of the member whose bid you're canceling, and the reason you're canceling the bid.
> Click cancel bid.
> You can also cancel a bid from Seller Hub > Overview > Shortcuts.


Thank you so much for helping me. I have now cancelled her bid succesfully


----------



## COPENHAGEN

BeenBurned said:


> I'd just respond that there are x-days left in the auction and chances are you'll be outbid.
> 
> I inferred her comment to mean that her highest bid is the top amount she's willing to pay and that she's giving up bidding any higher. I didn't take it that she wanted to cancel.
> 
> And even if she did want to cancel, I wouldn't do it.


Thanks for your reply. She messaged me again wanting to cancel. I did it as I don't want any hassle with buyers remorse turning into negative feedback or even scam.

She is now blocked though!


----------



## threadbender

she could have retracted her bid. Then, it would be on her account


----------



## PikaboICU

carlpsmom said:


> she could have retracted her bid. Then, it would be on her account




Yes and that helps other sellers block those that retract too many bids..Same with the unpaid item strikes.

Also,,, if she cancels does it just go to the second highest bid?
Or does it negate ALL of her bids and drop the current bid WAY down?

I'm curious as I've not dealt with this, I stick with BIN listings but I've been contemplating trying a few auctions for my sons video games & such.
Thanks.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

carlpsmom said:


> she could have retracted her bid. Then, it would be on her account


I agree, but she asked me to do it (not very polite I might add), and I was afraid the listing would end with her winning and then she'd probably make a big fuss.


----------



## whateve

Pirula said:


> Good morning eBay experts!  I have a question regarding advanced searching sold listings for a particular item/design:  how far back in time does eBay show us when we run this search?  It appears to be set to me.  Is it 6 months?  A year?  Also, is there a way to extend how far back it searches for sold items?    Thank you!


It is set. I don't think you can go back more than a few months. However, I've been able to view listings that were a few years old if I had a link to them directly. Have you tried doing a Google search, possibly limited to ebay?


----------



## Pirula

whateve said:


> It is set. I don't think you can go back more than a few months. However, I've been able to view listings that were a few years old if I had a link to them directly. Have you tried doing a Google search, possibly limited to ebay?




No I hadn't thought of that.  Will try.  Thanks!


----------



## threadbender

PikaboICU said:


> Yes and that helps other sellers block those that retract too many bids..Same with the unpaid item strikes.
> 
> Also,,, if she cancels does it just go to the second highest bid?
> Or does it negate ALL of her bids and drop the current bid WAY down?
> 
> I'm curious as I've not dealt with this, I stick with BIN listings but I've been contemplating trying a few auctions for my sons video games & such.
> Thanks.



I think it is the single bid so it could reflect poorly on the seller. One reason it is better that the bidder cancels the bid.


----------



## PikaboICU

carlpsmom said:


> I think it is the single bid so it could reflect poorly on the seller. One reason it is better that the bidder cancels the bid.




Thank you.


----------



## Catbird9

COPENHAGEN said:


> I agree, but she asked me to do it (not very polite I might add), and I was afraid the listing would end with her winning and then she'd probably make a big fuss.



I'm with you on this one.

Why argue with a bidder who wants to cancel? Cancel, block her, and move on! Better than dealing with a non-paying bidder if she wins the auction, and losing the sale to an earlier, willing bidder if you had gotten the unwilling one out of the picture before the auction ended.

I don't think cancelling a bid at the bidder's request has any negative effects on the seller's account or rating.  There are a few reasons why a seller cancellation is perfectly OK, according to eBay:

*"Canceling bids*

                 You generally shouldn't cancel bids on your listings. However, there are a few reasons you may need to cancel a bid:


A bidder contacts you to back out of the bid.
You cannot verify the identity of the bidder after trying all reasonable means of contact.
You end your listing early."


----------



## threadbender

Catbird9 said:


> I'm with you on this one.
> 
> Why argue with a bidder who wants to cancel? Cancel, block her, and move on! Better than dealing with a non-paying bidder if she wins the auction, and losing the sale to an earlier, willing bidder if you had gotten the unwilling one out of the picture before the auction ended.
> 
> I don't think cancelling a bid at the bidder's request has any negative effects on the seller's account or rating.  There are a few reasons why a seller cancellation is perfectly OK, according to eBay:
> 
> *"Canceling bids*
> 
> You generally shouldn't cancel bids on your listings. However, there are a few reasons you may need to cancel a bid:
> 
> 
> A bidder contacts you to back out of the bid.
> You cannot verify the identity of the bidder after trying all reasonable means of contact.
> You end your listing early."




The reason I said it may reflect poorly is the impression a watcher/bidder may get from seeing a single bid canceled.  It used to be that sellers would cancel a bid in order to find out what the highest another bidder had put for their proxy. In this day and age where sellers are held to the highest standards, canceling a bid without being able to explain it could look bad. To the seller, did you have an option to post why you canceled? If an explanation is posted, I take it back, well to a certain extent! lol


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> Yes and that helps other sellers block those that retract too many bids..Same with the unpaid item strikes.
> 
> Also,,, if she cancels does it just go to the second highest bid?
> Or does it negate ALL of her bids and drop the current bid WAY down?
> 
> I'm curious as I've not dealt with this, I stick with BIN listings but I've been contemplating trying a few auctions for my sons video games & such.
> Thanks.





carlpsmom said:


> I think it is the single bid so it could reflect poorly on the seller. One reason it is better that the bidder cancels the bid.


Retracting a bid removes all the bids the bidder placed.


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> Retracting a bid removes all the bids the bidder placed.




OK, thank you. I am not sure why I thought otherwise! lol Still stinks for the seller, losing the bids, but better than a PITA buyer.


BB, I do not know what I would do without you!!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

carlpsmom said:


> The reason I said it may reflect poorly is the impression a watcher/bidder may get from seeing a single bid canceled.  It used to be that sellers would cancel a bid in order to find out what the highest another bidder had put for their proxy. In this day and age where sellers are held to the highest standards, canceling a bid without being able to explain it could look bad. *To the seller, did you have an option to post why you canceled?* If an explanation is posted, I take it back, well to a certain extent! lol


Yes, I typed in that buyer backed out and asked me to remove her bid. However, I don't think it is visible to anyone but eBay...


----------



## Catbird9

I'd like some advice on an eBay purchase. The item was  listed  as New Without Tags and described as: "This is in New condition with Coach card. Never used. Good enough condition for a great Christmas present."

The seller also posted this Q & A in the listing:
"Q:                                                                                      Is the color brown or burgundy?  Thanks, xxxxx
                                        A:                                                                                      Brown. Thanks for asking"


I purchased the bag on a Best Offer. I received it today and it smells of stale cigarette smoke. It is also not brown, it is burgundy. 

Would this be considered a SNAD? I'd like to return it for a full refund including shipping both ways.

(Seller has a 14 day money back return policy, but I'd have to pay return shipping. Seller did not charge separately for shipping to me, it was included in the BIN price.)

Opinions welcome, what would you do?  I have not contacted the seller yet.


----------



## megt10

Catbird9 said:


> I'd like some advice on an eBay purchase. The item was  listed  as New Without Tags and described as: "This is in New condition with Coach card. Never used. Good enough condition for a great Christmas present."
> 
> The seller also posted this Q & A in the listing:
> "Q:                                                                                      Is the color brown or burgundy?  Thanks, xxxxx
> A:                                                                                      Brown. Thanks for asking"
> 
> 
> I purchased the bag on a Best Offer. I received it today and it smells of stale cigarette smoke. It is also not brown, it is burgundy.
> 
> Would this be considered a SNAD? I'd like to return it for a full refund including shipping both ways.
> 
> (Seller has a 14 day money back return policy, but I'd have to pay return shipping. Seller did not charge separately for shipping to me, it was included in the BIN price.)
> 
> Opinions welcome, what would you do?  I have not contacted the seller yet.



To me, that sounds SNAD. Smoke smells are the worst. Did she state that there were no smells?  Brown and burgundy can be close enough in color that she couldn't tell the difference. I would probably contact her first and give her the chance to have you return it without dinging her account.


----------



## threadbender

I am not sure if EBay would care about the smoke smell. I think it is one of those things they think you should ask about if it is important to you. 
But, burgundy and brown are totally different colors.

I might consider contacting the seller and let her know the bag is not the brown you were expecting, but is burgundy. As such, you are requesting a prepaid label to return it to her. I don't think she has to do that, but may in order to avoid a SNAD case.
There are people here who can construct the best emails to send. I hope one stops in!

ETA Was there a color in the description? Or, the title?


----------



## PikaboICU

megt10 said:


> To me, that sounds SNAD. Smoke smells are the worst. Did she state that there were no smells?  Brown and burgundy can be close enough in color that she couldn't tell the difference. I would probably contact her first and give her the chance to have you return it without dinging her account.



Agree with this..
Give her a chance to make it right..

Did you read the entire listing? Make sure there wasn't a "smoking home" disclaimer.
I smoked for decades, quit 3 years ago and I am extremely sensitive to stale cig smoke now.
I'm appalled at all the years I must have smelled like that! Yuck! :shame:

Anyway, I have a bag that was my mums and it smells of stale cig smoke!
I have that in *BOLD* & ALL CAPS, in the listing, several times and still a gal purchased it & returned for cig smell.
I paid the shipping _both_ ways on _that_ one- Yes the listing was accurate but I _get it_ with the cig smell.

Good Luck! I would do as Meg posted and give her a chance to right it- if she wont then yeah, I would say it's a SNAD.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I'd like some advice on an eBay purchase. The item was  listed  as New Without Tags and described as: "This is in New condition with Coach card. Never used. Good enough condition for a great Christmas present."
> 
> The seller also posted this Q & A in the listing:
> "Q:                                                                                      Is the color brown or burgundy?  Thanks, xxxxx
> A:                                                                                      Brown. Thanks for asking"
> 
> 
> I purchased the bag on a Best Offer. I received it today and it smells of stale cigarette smoke. It is also not brown, it is burgundy.
> 
> Would this be considered a SNAD? I'd like to return it for a full refund including shipping both ways.
> 
> (Seller has a 14 day money back return policy, but I'd have to pay return shipping. Seller did not charge separately for shipping to me, it was included in the BIN price.)
> 
> Opinions welcome, what would you do?  I have not contacted the seller yet.


  Ebay considers color to be subjective so it isn't a valid reason for SNAD. Normally smoke smell is not a valid reason for SNAD for used items, but since the bag was described as new, I think you might win SNAD on this.

Hopefully your seller will do the right thing. At worst, you'll be able to return but have to pay shipping.

ETA: I've heard of cases where the seller didn't smoke but the postman did.


----------



## Catbird9

carlpsmom said:


> I am not sure if EBay would care about the smoke smell. I think it is one of those things they think you should ask about if it is important to you.
> But, burgundy and brown are totally different colors.
> 
> I might consider contacting the seller and let her know the bag is not the brown you were expecting, but is burgundy. As such, you are requesting a prepaid label to return it to her. I don't think she has to do that, but may in order to avoid a SNAD case.
> There are people here who can construct the best emails to send. I hope one stops in!
> 
> ETA Was there a color in the description? Or, the title?



Yes, the description says it is Brown.

I'll try to get the seller to send a prepaid label. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

megt10 said:


> To me, that sounds SNAD. Smoke smells are the worst. Did she state that there were no smells?  Brown and burgundy can be close enough in color that she couldn't tell the difference. I would probably contact her first and give her the chance to have you return it without dinging her account.



Nothing in the listing about odors, and I didn't ask. A New Without Tags, Unused bag should not smell of cigarette smoke, in my world anyway! But now I know better....never assume!


----------



## Catbird9

PikaboICU said:


> Agree with this..
> Give her a chance to make it right..
> 
> Did you read the entire listing? Make sure there wasn't a "smoking home" disclaimer.
> I smoked for decades, quit 3 years ago and I am extremely sensitive to stale cig smoke now.
> I'm appalled at all the years I must have smelled like that! Yuck! :shame:
> 
> Anyway, I have a bag that was my mums and it smells of stale cig smoke!
> I have that in *BOLD* & ALL CAPS, in the listing, several times and still a gal purchased it & returned for cig smell.
> I paid the shipping _both_ ways on _that_ one- Yes the listing was accurate but I _get it_ with the cig smell.
> 
> Good Luck! I would do as Meg posted and give her a chance to right it- if she wont then yeah, I would say it's a SNAD.



Thanks for your input! There's nothing in the listing about smoking or odors. Maybe the seller is a smoker and can't smell it on the bag. I get that. 

I guess the lesson is that if it _doesn't _say "no odors" or "nonsmoking home," I'll have to ask.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Ebay considers color to be subjective so it isn't a valid reason for SNAD. Normally smoke smell is not a valid reason for SNAD for used items, but since the bag was described as new, I think you might win SNAD on this.
> 
> Hopefully your seller will do the right thing. At worst, you'll be able to return but have to pay shipping.
> 
> ETA: I've heard of cases where the seller didn't smoke but the postman did.



Thanks. (That's interesting about the smoking postman...I guess it could happen.)

I'm hoping the seller will refund return shipping, I really don't want to SNAD them..


----------



## lilmountaingirl

whateve said:


> ETA: I've heard of cases where the seller didn't smoke but the postman did.



This happened to me once.   I have never smoked and no one in my household had either.  I sold an item that was pristine and I got dinged on my feedback by the buyer who said it smelled like smoke.  I responded that it had to be the mail carrier because there is no way that smell was there when I sent it.  I was pretty upset about it.


----------



## Maijp

Hi !
I need your advice for my problem of selling brand bag. 
I am from Japan, started selling brand bags on Ebay recently, and have sold several succesfull. Most of my buyers are the one who have a lot of feedback so I could check what the others seller and also buyers told about them. However recently I sold a bags which set as BIN + Best offer.  The buye is new one with no feedback, and having the ID come from her real name. 


 I sent her message to thank, confirm her  payment and welcome her to eBay. The bag was shipped, and right  then I sent her a message to let her know about this, about tracking number, and also told her "please check tracking number to see when the bag arrive at her place to pick up it in time. "  There were no reply from her ( However I have used to with this ,  there were two other of my buyers from Europe  who never replied to my  messages but the transaction went in easy ways)


Back to this girl. Now the bag arrived at her place, but the tracking showed "_We attempted to deliver your item at 1:59 pm on November 10, 2015 in QUAIL VALLEY, CA 92587 and a notice was left because an authorized recipient was not available. You may arrange redelivery by using the Schedule a Redelivery feature on this page or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice. If this item is unclaimed by November 15, 2015 then it will be returned to sender._"


If she is not new member of eBay I think I do not contact her to remind her about this (Thank for I some of your advice here for similar case which I have readed). But since she is new one, and because the item was noted automatically by eBay that will be arrived at her place on of before 26th November,  so now is still early time in her mind (maybe?) so she does not care about the bag arrive now (?). That is what I think now. 


A litle thing I want to tell you more about this buyer . The bag had 6 watchers at that time. Even the bag price was set with Offer price, but she did not borther to offer and went to buy directly with price of BIN. Since she has no feedback, so I looked for her imformation on internet and found quite alot, she is a talent dancer and now is a dancer teacher. Her house is village. Her ID is her real name. All of these make me feel that she is not kind of bad scamer. I do not want the bag turn back to me, and  I do want her lost that shipping cost (28USD). So do you think that I should contact her again to send her what USPS noticed above?


Since she always give me no replied to my message in eBay, but I have her gmail adress (shown in her Paypal). Thank for your advice to someone which I have read I know that I should not use my real email adress (involve to my Paypal), so I also think I should not borther her at her real PP email adress. Now I am really confused about what should I do.


I will be very thankfull for any advice reply from you. Please help !!!


----------



## Catbird9

Maijp said:


> Hi !
> I need your advice for my problem of selling brand bag.
> ...
> 
> Since she always give me no replied to my message in eBay, but I have her gmail adress (shown in her Paypal). Thank for your advice to someone which I have read I know that I should not use my real email adress (involve to my Paypal), so I also think I should not borther her at her real PP email adress. Now I am really confused about what should I do.
> 
> 
> I will be very thankfull for any advice reply from you. Please help !!!



I don't think it would be wrong to send her a message through eBay and also to her gmail address. In my opinion this wouldn't bother her. You want her to get the bag she ordered, and maybe she's not aware it needs to be picked up.


----------



## PikaboICU

Maijp said:


> Hi !
> I need your advice for my problem of selling brand bag.
> 
> Since she always give me no replied to my message in eBay, but I have her gmail adress (shown in her Paypal). Thank for your advice to someone which I have read I know that I should not use my real email adress (involve to my Paypal), so I also think I should not borther her at her real PP email adress. Now I am really confused about what should I do.
> 
> 
> I will be very thankfull for any advice reply from you. Please help !!!




I agree with Catbird, it would be ok to message her and let her know her bag is at the local PO and ready to be picked up.
She probably got the message but yesterday was Veteran's Day here so the Post offices were closed. She couldn't have picked it up Wed.
She could've picked it up today or arranged for redelivery- but if she works during office hours she may be waiting until Saturday to drop by the PO and get her bag.

I wouldn't worry too much yet. 
Nov 15th is only 5 days and that seems very quick to have a pick-up deadline by that date or be returned to sender.. I believe that's Sunday. Seems very fast too me- 

Good Luck! I hope your buyer picks up her _precious _soon and is very happy with it.


----------



## threadbender

whateve said:


> Ebay considers color to be subjective so it isn't a valid reason for SNAD. Normally smoke smell is not a valid reason for SNAD for used items, but since the bag was described as new, I think you might win SNAD on this.
> 
> Hopefully your seller will do the right thing. At worst, you'll be able to return but have to pay shipping.
> 
> ETA: I've heard of cases where the seller didn't smoke but the postman did.




I understand EBay may consider some colors subjective ie: beige, ecru, tan or green, emerald, sage, forest etc. But, two totally different colors should not be subjective. If I order a green bag and receive a red one, I would hope that is a SNAD. The poster purchased a brown bag not a burgundy one.

jmho


----------



## Maijp

Catbird9 said:


> I don't think it would be wrong to send her a message through eBay and also to her gmail address. In my opinion this wouldn't bother her. You want her to get the bag she ordered, and maybe she's not aware it needs to be picked up.


 
Thank you and PikaboICU very much . As yours advice I have just already send the message to her at both eBay and gmail.


Thank you PikaboICU for your encourage , I really hope everything will go well 


Have a good time everybody ! ^^


----------



## megt10

Catbird9 said:


> Nothing in the listing about odors, and I didn't ask. A New Without Tags, Unused bag should not smell of cigarette smoke, in my world anyway! But now I know better....never assume!



In my world any odor should be mentioned.


----------



## BeenBurned

Maijp said:


> Back to this girl. Now the bag arrived at her place, but the tracking showed "_We attempted to deliver your item at 1:59 pm on November 10, 2015 in QUAIL VALLEY, CA 92587 and a notice was left because an authorized recipient was not available. You may arrange redelivery by using the Schedule a Redelivery feature on this page or calling 800-ASK-USPS, or may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice. If this item is unclaimed by November 15, 2015 then it will be returned to sender._"
> 
> 
> If she is not new member of eBay I think I do not contact her to remind her about this (Thank for I some of your advice here for similar case which I have readed). But since she is new one, and because the item was noted automatically by eBay that will be arrived at her place on of before 26th November,  so now is still early time in her mind (maybe?) so she does not care about the bag arrive now (?). That is what I think now.


Send a message to the buyer both through ebay messages and directly to her email. 

_Dear buyer,

Welcome to ebay and thank you for your purchase and speedy payment. 

I'm sending this message both through ebay messaging and also to your email address because I want to be certain that you get the message as well as having it documented in ebay. 

Although ebay's estimated delivery date was shown to be November 26, tracking shows that delivery was attempted on November 10. Since you weren't available to sign for the package, the post office is holding it. 

You should call your local post office or speak to your carrier to arrange for redelivery because tracking shows that it will be returned to sender on November 15. 

If the package is returned to me, I will issue a refund for the price of the item but since shipping was paid for, it can't be refunded. 

Sincerely
Seller

_


----------



## Maijp

BeenBurned said:


> Send a message to the buyer both through ebay messages and directly to her email.
> 
> _Dear buyer,_
> 
> _Welcome to ebay and thank you for your purchase and speedy payment. _
> 
> _
> _
> 
> _Although ebay's estimated delivery date was shown to be November 26, tracking shows that delivery was attempted on November 10. Since you weren't available to sign for the package, the post office is holding it. _
> 
> _
> _


 
BeenBurned: You are so amazing !!!! Thank you very much.


The email you created for me is full meaning enough and it is really thing I need now.
I did not know about this so I have sent a short message to the buyer already, just to imform her about the deadline time of package. But  I still get nothing change, so I think I will wait until tomorow, if still get anything news I will send her the message you created above to let her know more about the situation of the package and about the shipping fee.


Thank you again with love! ( Your advice always very helpfull to us "


----------



## BeenBurned

Maijp said:


> BeenBurned: You are so amazing !!!! Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> The email you created for me is full meaning enough and it is really thing I need now.
> I did not know about this so I have sent a short message to the buyer already, just to imform her about the deadline time of package. But  I still get nothing change, so I think I will wait until tomorow, if still get anything news I will send her the message you created above to let her know more about the situation of the package and about the shipping fee.
> 
> 
> Thank you again with love! ( Your advice always very helpfull to us "


You're welcome.


----------



## whateve

I have a really weird one! I bought an item from a seller in New York. I live in California. The package got to California, then went to Massachusetts, then back to New York, then tracking shows it out for delivery in my zip code today, but then it was delivered back to the sender. On ebay, the tracking window says "delivered to the original sender" so I assume I would win a 'not received' claim. It's odd ebay says that but USPS doesn't.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> I have a really weird one! I bought an item from a seller in New York. I live in California. The package got to California, then went to Massachusetts, then back to New York, then tracking shows it out for delivery in my zip code today, but then it was delivered back to the sender. On ebay, the tracking window says "delivered to the original sender" so I assume I would win a 'not received' claim. It's odd ebay says that but USPS doesn't.


That's weird, did the seller want it returned back to her?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a really weird one! I bought an item from a seller in New York. I live in California. The package got to California, then went to Massachusetts, then back to New York, then tracking shows it out for delivery in my zip code today, but then it was delivered back to the sender. On ebay, the tracking window says "delivered to the original sender" so I assume I would win a 'not received' claim. It's odd ebay says that but USPS doesn't.


It looks like they just chose the wrong button when scanning on delivery. Did you get the package?


----------



## MKB0925

Hi...this question pertains to a FB group. I bought a  replacement hang tag for $10 obviously not a lot of money through PayPal and she invoiced me.The seller was very responsive. She told me she was on her way to the post office to ship it. This was on Monday. I have sent her 2 messages and no response. At what point do I file something with PayPal? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> That's weird, did the seller want it returned back to her?


I don't think so. I think since it was bouncing around the country, there was something wrong with it. I sent a message to my seller last night and she said she received back an empty box. The box was marked "received without contents." She is implying that I received it and sent it back empty. I hope she is just confused since the tracking shows it never got near me other than that erroneous "sorting" and "out for delivery" in my zip on the same day it was delivered to her clear across the country.


BeenBurned said:


> It looks like they just chose the wrong button when scanning on delivery. Did you get the package?


No, I didn't get it. I've been thinking about this. Since you can see the package was in New York right before it was scanned for sorting and out for delivery, I think the USPS system automatically defaulted to the destination address for "sorting" and "out for delivery." It's an odd situation when it wouldn't be out for delivery in the destination zip code.


----------



## Maijp

BeenBurned said:


> Send a message to the buyer both through ebay messages and directly to her email.
> 
> _Dear buyer,_
> 
> _Welcome to ebay and thank you for your purchase and speedy payment. _
> 
> _I'm sending this message both through ebay messaging and also to your email address because I want to be certain that you get the message as well as having it documented in ebay. _




Hi again BeenBurned and everyone !


I still have got nothing news of item and also of reply from the buyer. However I have just found her Twitter and got some news there. The last twitts of her about "happy birthday" to her friend yesterday let me understand that she is still fine, no trouble happen to her and she still access internet. So it means she may know about the message of item" pick-up deadline time which I sent her in both eBay and Gmail (?)


Now I do not know exactly what happen. Since she even twitt about the bag right after she purchased it " Bought myself a Louis Vuitton bag on this fine Thursday evening". This means at least at that time she was serious about this purchase and really want the bag, but now ....I am not sure.


Offcouse the reason why I tried to look for her imformation is just to confirm about her situation now, I have no intend to send her message to her twitts about the bag.
*Though I want to sell the bag, but if she do not want the item more and intend to ignore the bag, I think I should let go as it is and wait for the bag return. To avoid any trouble more It is better to do it, isn't it?*


For about the return, I have noted alot in detail in the Attention of Listing "


[FONT="&#65325]If your package is returned to me as a result of an insufficient/unknown address, undeliverable, refused or not called for, I will not be able to re-ship it but your order will be cancelled and the refund will be only of the bag' itself price.."[/FONT]
[FONT="&#65325]Though I have noted like that but now I do not know about the fee which I have to pay to eBay and Paypal for this case. Since the transaction will be cancel eBay and Paypal may refund me the fee which I had paid , but  I still need the shipping fee be deducted , so do I had to pay the fee to get it (Shipping fee is 28 USD, *Do eBay and Paypal still take out 10% and 4 % of that 28USD ?)*


Any advice of you will be appriciated! Thank you in advance !!
*
*
[/FONT]


----------



## Maijp

whateve said:


> I don't think so. I think since it was bouncing around the country, there was something wrong with it. I sent a message to my seller last night and she said she received back an empty box. The box was marked "received without contents." She is implying that I received it and sent it back empty. I hope she is just confused since the tracking shows it never got near me other than that erroneous "sorting" and "out for delivery" in my zip on the same day it was delivered to her clear across the country.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What you have to suffer now is really terrible. The seller can not claim badly about you like this since the tracking prove showed like that. My buyer is also in California but not like you- she still ignore all my  messages and has no care about the item " shipment situation . I wish she were you  who care alot for what have purchased (


----------



## BeenBurned

Maijp said:


> Hi again BeenBurned and everyone !
> 
> 
> I still have got nothing news of item and also of reply from the buyer. However I have just found her Twitter and got some news there. The last twitts of her about "happy birthday" to her friend yesterday let me understand that she is still fine, no trouble happen to her and she still access internet. So it means she may know about the message of item" pick-up deadline time which I sent her in both eBay and Gmail (?)
> 
> 
> Now I do not know exactly what happen. Since she even twitt about the bag right after she purchased it " Bought myself a Louis Vuitton bag on this fine Thursday evening". This means at least at that time she was serious about this purchase and really want the bag, but now ....I am not sure.
> 
> 
> Offcouse the reason why I tried to look for her imformation is just to confirm about her situation now, I have no intend to send her message to her twitts about the bag.
> *Though I want to sell the bag, but if she do not want the item more and intend to ignore the bag, I think I should let go as it is and wait for the bag return. To avoid any trouble more It is better to do it, isn't it?*
> 
> 
> For about the return, I have noted alot in detail in the Attention of Listing "
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot;&#65325]If your package is returned to me as a result of an insufficient/unknown address, undeliverable, refused or not called for, I will not be able to re-ship it but your order will be cancelled and the refund will be only of the bag' itself price.."[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot;&#65325]Though I have noted like that but now I do not know about the fee which I have to pay to eBay and Paypal for this case. Since the transaction will be cancel eBay and Paypal may refund me the fee which I had paid , but  I still need the shipping fee be deducted , so do I had to pay the fee to get it (Shipping fee is 28 USD, *Do eBay and Paypal still take out 10% and 4 % of that 28USD ?)*
> 
> 
> Any advice of you will be appriciated! Thank you in advance !!
> *
> *
> [/FONT]


The problem with the scenario you've described is that if she doesn't pick up the package or arrange for redelivery, it could be a long time before you get the package back. Sometimes the post office holds RTS (return to sender items) for 2-3 months and if the buyer files a dispute, you'll have to issue the refund even though you don't have your item back and may not get it back.


----------



## Maijp

BeenBurned said:


> The problem with the scenario you've described is that if she doesn't pick up the package or arrange for redelivery, it could be a long time before you get the package back. Sometimes the post office holds RTS (return to sender items) for 2-3 months and if the buyer files a dispute, you'll have to issue the refund even though you don't have your item back and may not get it back.


 
Thank you very much for that usefull imformation. In my case the USPS says ". If this item is unclaimed by November 15, 2015 then it will be returned to sender.", so do you think USPS still may hold RTS for 2-3 months? Yes I see it is very difficult to guess what will be happen then to my item, but if you were me what would you do in this case, BeenBurned? (The item value is more than 300 USD and  because the value is more than 180 USD so follow the request of EMS So I had  filled a note in the shipping label that in the case item be lost the respected money I hope to get is same with the item value. )


(I do not know what can I do more now since she never reply any my message until now . 
 I also have another buyer whose eBay ID is also her real name and having 0 Feedback, and the bag was shipped, now I am waiting for what happen to this case too)


----------



## BeenBurned

Maijp said:


> Thank you very much for that usefull imformation. In my case the USPS says ". If this item is unclaimed by November 15, 2015 then it will be returned to sender.", so do you think USPS still may hold RTS for 2-3 months? Yes I see it is very difficult to guess what will be happen then to my item, but if you were me what would you do in this case, BeenBurned? (The item value is more than 300 USD and  because the value is more than 180 USD so follow the request of EMS So I had  filled a note in the shipping label that in the case item be lost the respected money I hope to get is same with the item value. )
> 
> 
> (I do not know what can I do more now since she never reply any my message until now .
> I also have another buyer whose eBay ID is also her real name and having 0 Feedback, and the bag was shipped, now I am waiting for what happen to this case too)


Depending on how busy they are, they might return it quickly or they might hold it until they have a truckload of RTS packages. 

if she files a dispute, respond (and probably call too) that you contacted her with the information, informed her that she had till a certain date to pick it up or arrange for redelivery and was told it would be sent back to you. Direct them to look at the messages you sent through ebay messaging. (That's why it's always a good idea to do your communicating through ebay so they can see that you did everything in your power to let her know.)

You shouldn't lose the case because the buyer didn't do her part. 

As for the next buyer, I wouldn't worry. Most people are honest and want the items they've purchased. It'll probably go smoothly.


----------



## whateve

Maijp said:


> Hi again BeenBurned and everyone !
> 
> 
> I still have got nothing news of item and also of reply from the buyer. However I have just found her Twitter and got some news there. The last twitts of her about "happy birthday" to her friend yesterday let me understand that she is still fine, no trouble happen to her and she still access internet. So it means she may know about the message of item" pick-up deadline time which I sent her in both eBay and Gmail (?)
> 
> 
> Now I do not know exactly what happen. Since she even twitt about the bag right after she purchased it " Bought myself a Louis Vuitton bag on this fine Thursday evening". This means at least at that time she was serious about this purchase and really want the bag, but now ....I am not sure.
> 
> 
> Offcouse the reason why I tried to look for her imformation is just to confirm about her situation now, I have no intend to send her message to her twitts about the bag.
> *Though I want to sell the bag, but if she do not want the item more and intend to ignore the bag, I think I should let go as it is and wait for the bag return. To avoid any trouble more It is better to do it, isn't it?*
> 
> 
> For about the return, I have noted alot in detail in the Attention of Listing "
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot;&#65325]If your package is returned to me as a result of an insufficient/unknown address, undeliverable, refused or not called for, I will not be able to re-ship it but your order will be cancelled and the refund will be only of the bag' itself price.."[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot;&#65325]Though I have noted like that but now I do not know about the fee which I have to pay to eBay and Paypal for this case. Since the transaction will be cancel eBay and Paypal may refund me the fee which I had paid , but  I still need the shipping fee be deducted , so do I had to pay the fee to get it (Shipping fee is 28 USD, *Do eBay and Paypal still take out 10% and 4 % of that 28USD ?)*
> 
> 
> Any advice of you will be appriciated! Thank you in advance !!
> *
> *
> [/FONT]


When you refund the item price but not the shipping, you'll still pay ebay and paypal fees on the portion you didn't refund (the shipping). There is a portion of a paypal fee that you have to pay even if you give a complete refund. In the US it's 30 cents. It might be more for an international transaction. It's still better than having to refund the entire amount. 

At this point, there isn't much else you can do. I think you shouldn't send any more messages to your buyer lest she thinks you are annoying her. You've already told her about the package. Now it is her responsibility to pick it up.


----------



## whateve

Maijp said:


> whateve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I think since it was bouncing around the country, there was something wrong with it. I sent a message to my seller last night and she said she received back an empty box. The box was marked "received without contents." She is implying that I received it and sent it back empty. I hope she is just confused since the tracking shows it never got near me other than that erroneous "sorting" and "out for delivery" in my zip on the same day it was delivered to her clear across the country.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What you have to suffer now is really terrible. The seller can not claim badly about you like this since the tracking prove showed like that. My buyer is also in California but not like you- she still ignore all my  messages and has no care about the item " shipment situation . I wish she were you  who care alot for what have purchased (
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. Most people are nice. It's a shame you have an insensitive buyer. If I were her, I would be picking up that package as soon as possible. I hope it works out for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maijp

BeenBurned said:


> .




Hi BeenBurned and every body again!


Finnaly the good news has just came. The tracking of eBay still has no  news but USPS showed that the buyer picked up the item at the local PO. 


*BeenBurned, **Catbird9,  **PikaboICU** , **whateve* : Thank you all very  much for saving your time to give me great replies ! I have learned a lot from what you all adviced me.


whateve : I wish that your case also will be solved soon. Keep report about this please. 


Have a nice weekend ! ^^


----------



## BeenBurned

good news.


----------



## Catbird9

Maijp said:


> Hi BeenBurned and every body again!
> 
> 
> Finnaly the good news has just came. The tracking of eBay still has no  news but USPS showed that the buyer picked up the item at the local PO.
> 
> 
> *BeenBurned, **Catbird9,  **PikaboICU** , **whateve* : Thank you all very  much for saving your time to give me great replies ! I have learned a lot from what you all adviced me.
> 
> 
> whateve : I wish that your case also will be solved soon. Keep report about this please.
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend ! ^^



I'm glad it worked out. 

I 've noticed that the USPS tracking tool will often give more accurate and complete information than the eBay one.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

How fast do buyers usually pay on eBay? My dress sold (to another buyer, phew!) two days ago. Wondering if I should message her to remind her or what is usually done by sellers? This eBay-selling is a whole new world for me


----------



## MKB0925

COPENHAGEN said:


> How fast do buyers usually pay on eBay? My dress sold (to another buyer, phew!) two days ago. Wondering if I should message her to remind her or what is usually done by sellers? This eBay-selling is a whole new world for me




I usually pay immediately or the same day. I would definitely send her a message and ask her when she is planning to pay. I see some sellers give 2-3 days to pay.


----------



## CornishMon

Has anyone ever sold to a buyer who has no buying history?  Right now I block buyers with no history - is that a good idea.  Do I loose out on sales because I don't want to give someone a shot.  How am I protected if this person is a fluke?


----------



## whateve

CornishMon said:


> Has anyone ever sold to a buyer who has no buying history?  Right now I block buyers with no history - is that a good idea.  Do I loose out on sales because I don't want to give someone a shot.  How am I protected if this person is a fluke?


how do you block buyers who have no buying history? That isn't an ebay option. I sell to zero feedback buyers all the time. I'd say at least half of my sales are to these buyers. Some of them don't even have an ebay account until the moment they buy my item. I haven't had any problem with them, other than on auctions some don't pay. Yes, you are missing out on sales by eliminating these buyers. In one case when I sold to a brand new buyer, she sent me a handwritten thank you note and bought 2 more items over several months.

By the way, I believe ebay has changed the way the requirement that a buyer has a paypal account works. Even if you have this requirement on all your listings, it doesn't apply if the buyer does a buy it now with immediate payment. The transaction creates a temporary paypal account for them.

In my opinion, there are just as many problems with established ebayers who know the system. These ebayers know how to open disputes and what to say to ensure they will win a claim, or how to pressure for a partial refund. No matter who you sell to, you are taking a risk. You have the same ebay and paypal protections with every buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

CornishMon said:


> Has anyone ever sold to a buyer who has no buying history?  Right now I block buyers with no history - is that a good idea.  Do I loose out on sales because I don't want to give someone a shot.  How am I protected if this person is a fluke?


Some of my best buyers (and future repeat buyers) have been newbies or 0-feedback buyers. 

My problems have always been with the experience buyers who know the ins and outs and are very "good" at getting what they want. 

So in answer to your question, no, I don't think it's a good idea. 

And as pointed out, you can't block 0-feedback newbies.


----------



## CornishMon

whateve said:


> how do you block buyers who have no buying history? That isn't an ebay option. I sell to zero feedback buyers all the time. I'd say at least half of my sales are to these buyers. Some of them don't even have an ebay account until the moment they buy my item. I haven't had any problem with them, other than on auctions some don't pay. Yes, you are missing out on sales by eliminating these buyers. In one case when I sold to a brand new buyer, she sent me a handwritten thank you note and bought 2 more items over several months.
> 
> By the way, I believe ebay has changed the way the requirement that a buyer has a paypal account works. Even if you have this requirement on all your listings, it doesn't apply if the buyer does a buy it now with immediate payment. The transaction creates a temporary paypal account for them.
> 
> In my opinion, there are just as many problems with established ebayers who know the system. These ebayers know how to open disputes and what to say to ensure they will win a claim, or how to pressure for a partial refund. No matter who you sell to, you are taking a risk. You have the same ebay and paypal protections with every buyer.







BeenBurned said:


> Some of my best buyers (and future repeat buyers) have been newbies or 0-feedback buyers.
> 
> My problems have always been with the experience buyers who know the ins and outs and are very "good" at getting what they want.
> 
> So in answer to your question, no, I don't think it's a good idea.
> 
> And as pointed out, you can't block 0-feedback newbies.




Thank you two for you response.  Actually there is a setting that an eBay customer service help me set for buyers as I had an incident once.  Something like zero feed or purchases and two no pay strikes.  So right now you cannot just purchase my item in buy it now you have to send me an offer and I have to accept the offer I order for you to buy.  But I definitely understand what you two are saying.  Right now I have something for sale and I had an offer from two individuals who have no buyers feed back.  One offered me 50 over my listing price and the other just want to pay the listing price.  So there is a way to block because neither could just purchase.  Or maybe it is blocked for other reason I really do not know.  I sell quite a bit but not an expert. 

Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have a really weird one! I bought an item from a seller in New York. I live in California. The package got to California, then went to Massachusetts, then back to New York, then tracking shows it out for delivery in my zip code today, but then it was delivered back to the sender. On ebay, the tracking window says "delivered to the original sender" so I assume I would win a 'not received' claim. It's odd ebay says that but USPS doesn't.





Prettyn said:


> That's weird, did the seller want it returned back to her?





BeenBurned said:


> It looks like they just chose the wrong button when scanning on delivery. Did you get the package?


I'm a little nervous. The tracking shows it was delivered to the sender, but on my ebay purchase history, it shows in green as if it was delivered. The seller admitted getting an empty box back. Yesterday she said she was going to her post office to see what they could tell her. It was a first class package so there is no insurance. I don't want to be rude but when should I ask her for a refund? At what point after that should I file an claim? I've never filed a paypal claim before. Should I do that rather than opening an ebay case? I don't know which site is better for a claim because a cursory glance at the transaction on ebay makes it look like I got it, but if I open a paypal claim they won't be able to see the ebay messages where she admits getting back an empty box.


----------



## Prettyn

whateve said:


> I'm a little nervous. The tracking shows it was delivered to the sender, but on my ebay purchase history, it shows in green as if it was delivered. The seller admitted getting an empty box back. Yesterday she said she was going to her post office to see what they could tell her. It was a first class package so there is no insurance. I don't want to be rude but when should I ask her for a refund? At what point after that should I file an claim? I've never filed a paypal claim before. Should I do that rather than opening an ebay case? I don't know which site is better for a claim because a cursory glance at the transaction on ebay makes it look like I got it, but if I open a paypal claim they won't be able to see the ebay messages where she admits getting back an empty box.


I would call eBay, because this is odd.


----------



## BeenBurned

CornishMon said:


> Thank you two for you response.  Actually there is a setting that an eBay customer service help me set for buyers as I had an incident once.  Something like zero feed or purchases and two no pay strikes.  So right now you cannot just purchase my item in buy it now you have to send me an offer and I have to accept the offer I order for you to buy.  But I definitely understand what you two are saying.  Right now I have something for sale and I had an offer from two individuals who have no buyers feed back.  One offered me 50 over my listing price and the other just want to pay the listing price.  So there is a way to block because neither could just purchase.  Or maybe it is blocked for other reason I really do not know.  I sell quite a bit but not an expert.
> 
> Thank you very much for your response.


I have my settings for buyer restrictions to the most stringent and there's no way to block 0-feedback (or zero feed - whatever that means). Yes, you can block those with 2 UPI strikes within the last 12 months but those buyers aren't usually newbies and aren't usually 0-feedback.

And on ebay, I don't know of any way to have a setting where you have to "accept an offer" unless it's a BIN/BO listing and they make an offer. But if someone buys it now, you can't reject them. 

These are the settings at that most restrictive level:


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm a little nervous. The tracking shows it was delivered to the sender, but on my ebay purchase history, it shows in green as if it was delivered. The seller admitted getting an empty box back. Yesterday she said she was going to her post office to see what they could tell her. It was a first class package so there is no insurance. I don't want to be rude but when should I ask her for a refund? At what point after that should I file an claim? I've never filed a paypal claim before. Should I do that rather than opening an ebay case? I don't know which site is better for a claim because a cursory glance at the transaction on ebay makes it look like I got it, but if I open a paypal claim they won't be able to see the ebay messages where she admits getting back an empty box.


In your case where the seller is implying that you're lying, received and removed the item from the package and somehow sent back the empty box, I'd open a dispute. And since it's INR, I recommend through PP.

ETA: It shouldn't matter what the ebay messages claim she received. Bottom line is that there's no delivery scan to your zip code.

Explain the misscan in CA and return delivery to the seller on the same day and that you've never received your item. 

This seems as though it should be an easy win for you.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> I have my settings for buyer restrictions to the most stringent and there's no way to block 0-feedback (or zero feed - whatever that means). Yes, you can block those with 2 UPI strikes within the last 12 months but those buyers aren't usually newbies and aren't usually 0-feedback.
> 
> And on ebay, I don't know of any way to have a setting where you have to "accept an offer" unless it's a BIN/BO listing and they make an offer. But if someone buys it now, you can't reject them.
> 
> These are the settings at that most restrictive level:




Yep in addition to that I am 100% certain the buyer she mentioned: "_*One offered me 50 over my listing price* and the other just want to pay the listing price"_
Is a scammer! That's one of those fake PP "paid" email scammers.

Perhaps she's confusing blocks due to location, payment type etc.. because as you've posted there is no zero FB buyer block. 

CornishMon if you want to know why a buyer was blocked you can check that in your "Buyer Requirements Activity Log" under your account preferences tab. 
 My Account > Preferences > Buyer Requirements Activity Log


----------



## COPENHAGEN

MKB0925 said:


> I usually pay immediately or the same day. I would definitely send her a message and ask her when she is planning to pay. I see some sellers give 2-3 days to pay.




Thanks. It's day 3 today, so hope she pays... But I'm getting at bit nervous. Should I just write something like "Thanks for buying. Just a little reminder - I still awaiting payment for the dress and it's ready to be shipped to you." ? Does that sound sort of rude?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Noo she just messaged me - now she wants to cancel the order!!! She asked me if I could please do it. What do I do? I feel so unlucky to have this first horrible ebay experience


----------



## BeenBurned

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks. It's day 3 today, so hope she pays... But I'm getting at bit nervous. Should I just write something like "Thanks for buying. Just a little reminder - I still awaiting payment for the dress and it's ready to be shipped to you." ? Does that sound sort of rude?





COPENHAGEN said:


> Noo she just messaged me - now she wants to cancel the order!!! She asked me if I could please do it. What do I do? I feel so unlucky to have this first horrible ebay experience


I'd go to the listing and open an unpaid item dispute. Then she only needs to ignore the notice and you'll be able to close it and get a refund of your FVF. She'll get a strike but that's okay. She bought and didn't pay and should get a strike.


----------



## CornishMon

PikaboICU said:


> Yep in addition to that I am 100% certain the buyer she mentioned: "_*One offered me 50 over my listing price* and the other just want to pay the listing price"_
> 
> Is a scammer! That's one of those fake PP "paid" email scammers.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps she's confusing blocks due to location, payment type etc.. because as you've posted there is no zero FB buyer block.
> 
> 
> 
> CornishMon if you want to know why a buyer was blocked you can check that in your "Buyer Requirements Activity Log" under your account preferences tab.
> 
> My Account > Preferences > Buyer Requirements Activity Log




Thank you beenburned and pikabolcu I really appreciate the responses.  Like I stated not an expert on eBay that is why I came here.  And glad you said it was some sort of scam as it was weird to me.  Makes sense now.  

Thank you again!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

BeenBurned said:


> I'd go to the listing and open an unpaid item dispute. Then she only needs to ignore the notice and you'll be able to close it and get a refund of your FVF. She'll get a strike but that's okay. She bought and didn't pay and should get a strike.


Thank you for your reply. I'll look into that. Hopefully I'll have better luck with buyers next time.


----------



## Jayne1

COPENHAGEN said:


> Noo she just messaged me - now she wants to cancel the order!!! She asked me if I could please do it. What do I do? I feel so unlucky to have this first horrible ebay experience



In answer to your original question, I always remind them after 48 hours, but I'm really polite about it.

Your second concern -- if someone asked me to cancel a winning bid, I used to do it! 

Now, after reading here, I became less obliging and instead, open an unpaid item dispute.  You can usually get your item back up and listed in 8 days, if I remember correctly.  So, it's a week of wasted time, if you're anxious to sell, but buyers should be encouraged to think before they bid.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> In answer to your original question, I always remind them after 48 hours, but I'm really polite about it.
> 
> Your second concern -- if someone asked me to cancel a winning bid, I used to do it!
> 
> Now, after reading here, I became less obliging and instead, open an unpaid item dispute.  You can usually get your item back up and listed in 8 days, if I remember correctly.  So, it's a week of wasted time, if you're anxious to sell, but buyers should be encouraged to think before they bid.


Cancelling a transaction sends a message to the buyer that they can pull this and get away with it. OTOH, getting a strike or two along with the ebay warnings that further violations will result in loss of their ebay accounts teaches a lesson they will more likely learn from. 

I find that 99% of the time, when a buyer wants to cancel, they have no intention of paying for the item even if a dispute is opened. So there's nothing stopping you from relisting right away. And if they do pay, you can always end the listing for the relisted item.


----------



## whateve

Prettyn said:


> I would call eBay, because this is odd.





BeenBurned said:


> In your case where the seller is implying that you're lying, received and removed the item from the package and somehow sent back the empty box, I'd open a dispute. And since it's INR, I recommend through PP.
> 
> ETA: It shouldn't matter what the ebay messages claim she received. Bottom line is that there's no delivery scan to your zip code.
> 
> Explain the misscan in CA and return delivery to the seller on the same day and that you've never received your item.
> 
> This seems as though it should be an easy win for you.


Thanks. I'm going to wait until Monday to ask her nicely to issue a full refund, then if she doesn't, I'll open a case. I'm worried that she might issue a refund less shipping and I won't get the shipping amount back.


----------



## Adaniels729

Does anyone sell internationally on eBay?  I have a few bags listed currently and have had 2 inquiries about selling/shipping overseas (Australia and Germany). I'd love to sell these bags but I'm nervous.... Thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

Adaniels729 said:


> Does anyone sell internationally on eBay?  I have a few bags listed currently and have had 2 inquiries about selling/shipping overseas (Australia and Germany). I'd love to sell these bags but I'm nervous.... Thoughts?


Some of my best buyers are in Australia and I've never had a problem shipping there. 

I've only sold a handful of items to Germany but all were without issue.


----------



## whateve

Adaniels729 said:


> Does anyone sell internationally on eBay?  I have a few bags listed currently and have had 2 inquiries about selling/shipping overseas (Australia and Germany). I'd love to sell these bags but I'm nervous.... Thoughts?


I have sold a few bags internationally. Many people here sell a lot of items internationally. You have to ship priority mail in order to meet paypal requirements so it is quite expensive. The buyer is responsible for paying duties, and there are times when a buyer won't pick up a package so it is returned to you. In the case of a dispute, you  might be responsible for paying the cost to ship the item back to you and be out the cost to ship it out of the country. 

If you use the global shipping program, you won't have to pay the international shipping costs and won't be responsible for the package if it gets lost or damaged enroute, but the costs are much higher for the buyer, partly because they are responsible for paying duties as part of the purchase cost, whether or not their country actually collects them.

I use the global shipping program on ebay, even with the complaints about it, because it minimizes my risk. I've shipped to the Russian Federation and England, among others, with GSP. I had a buyer in Saudi Arabia but never could get GSP to work. On a rare occasion, I'll ship it myself on another selling site. I am fairly comfortable shipping to Canada on my own. I shipped a package I sold on etsy to Australia; it cost $45 in postage. There were no problems. Many sellers won't ship to Italy - I think the mail service there is untrustworthy.


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> I find that 99% of the time, when a buyer wants to cancel, they have no intention of paying for the item even if a dispute is opened. So there's nothing stopping you from relisting right away. And if they do pay, you can always end the listing for the relisted item.



I never thought of that!  I usually just follow the rules, but you're right, I've had buyers tell me outright, they are not paying and to go ahead and file a dispute and I still didn't re-list until I got my credit but I may just relist earlier next time. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> I never thought of that!  I usually just follow the rules, but you're right, I've had buyers tell me outright, they are not paying and to go ahead and file a dispute and I still didn't re-list until I got my credit but I may just relist earlier next time. Thanks!


There's no rule against relisting before closing the UID. The only problem would be if someone buys from the relisted listing and the first buyer pays. But in your case, the buyer already told you she isn't going to pay so you needn't wait to relist.


----------



## EGBDF

Can someone summarize (or point me to a link) what % I actually net when selling on ebay? I can't even find the info on ebay's site. So confusing. I have used som eon line calculators and they give me different #s. Is it 10% of the item +shipping to ebay, and 2.9% to paypal?
I am just selling a few small inexpensive items, BIN, no ebay store or anything.

Looking at something I sold, It looks like I've paid 27%  to ebay and paypal for one item&#8230;? seems really high.


----------



## Catbird9

EGBDF said:


> Can someone summarize (or point me to a link) what % I actually net when selling on ebay? I can't even find the info on ebay's site. So confusing. I have used som eon line calculators and they give me different #s. Is it 10% of the item +shipping to ebay, and 2.9% to paypal?
> I am just selling a few small inexpensive items, BIN, no ebay store or anything.
> 
> Looking at something I sold, It looks like I've paid 27%  to ebay and paypal for one item? seems really high.



PayPal is 2.9% plus $0.30, unless it was an international buyer.
Link to PayPal fee agreement:
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full?locale.x=en_US#4

EBay final value fee varies by category, and is based on the item price plus shipping. Listing upgrades (if you used them) would add to the cost.

Here's the eBay link:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/fees.html


----------



## EGBDF

Catbird9 said:


> PayPal is 2.9% plus $0.30, unless it was an international buyer.
> Link to PayPal fee agreement:
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full?locale.x=en_US#4
> 
> EBay final value fee varies by category, and is based on the item price plus shipping. Listing upgrades (if you used them) would add to the cost.
> 
> Here's the eBay link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/fees.html



Thank you, that was just what I was looking for!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Graw

Hi Ladies and gents! 

I've been fortunate to be offered a few bags that I couldn't say no to in a relatively short amount of time  and I want to sell the bags I no longer use!  I'm new on eBay because I prefer to buy my bags in the store. I have already learned value tips about being a good seller.  This forum is amazing! 

I'd like to know if there is a way for me to view who is exactly is watching my bag?   I'm curious [emoji5]&#65039; I do not have any intention on contacting them because I don't want deals off site with a stranger.  My friends think it's likely a bunch of resellers because I priced the bag at the value I paid for it.  It's a great deal.  I hope there is a way to view this.  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Graw said:


> I'd like to know if there is a way for me to view who is exactly is watching my bag?   I'm curious [emoji5]&#65039; I do not have any intention on contacting them because I don't want deals off site with a stranger.  My friends think it's likely a bunch of resellers because I priced the bag at the value I paid for it.  It's a great deal.  I hope there is a way to view this.  Thank you!


No, you can't know who's watching. The number of watchers is shown as a way for you to gauge the interest in your item(s) but keep in mind that other sellers of the same type of items also watch to see what they sell for and the amount of interest the items generate.


----------



## Graw

BeenBurned said:


> No, you can't know who's watching. The number of watchers is shown as a way for you to gauge the interest in your item(s) but keep in mind that other sellers of the same type of items also watch to see what they sell for and the amount of interest the items generate.




Oh, I see.  Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Graw said:


> Hi Ladies and gents!
> 
> I've been fortunate to be offered a few bags that I couldn't say no to in a relatively short amount of time  and I want to sell the bags I no longer use!  I'm new on eBay because I prefer to buy my bags in the store. I have already learned value tips about being a good seller.  This forum is amazing!
> 
> I'd like to know if there is a way for me to view who is exactly is watching my bag?   I'm curious [emoji5]&#65039; I do not have any intention on contacting them because I don't want deals off site with a stranger.  My friends think it's likely a bunch of resellers because I priced the bag at the value I paid for it.  It's a great deal.  I hope there is a way to view this.  Thank you!



Resellers usually know a great deal right away and will snap it up quickly if they think they can sell it for a profit. They won't watch for very long, they'll buy.

I agree with BeenBurned that you get many watchers who are selling the  same item (or planning on selling it) and are gauging the market's  interest and the final selling price.

And then there are plenty of watchers who are thinking about buying, comparing prices, want to buy and are waiting to bid, or have entered an automated snipe bid (if it's an auction), or just like the bag and want to keep an eye on it to see how much it sells for. I've "Watched" items for all these reasons.


----------



## Graw

Catbird9 said:


> Resellers usually know a great deal right away and will snap it up quickly if they think they can sell it for a profit. They won't watch for very long, they'll buy.
> 
> I agree with BeenBurned that you get many watchers who are selling the  same item (or planning on selling it) and are gauging the market's  interest and the final selling price.
> 
> And then there are plenty of watchers who are thinking about buying, comparing prices, want to buy and are waiting to bid, or have entered an automated snipe bid (if it's an auction), or just like the bag and want to keep an eye on it to see how much it sells for. I've "Watched" items for all these reasons.




I didn't select buy it now as an option because I initially couldn't sell the bag. I had a $500 a month limit. I called eBay to ask for an increase to over $10,000/ month. They actually asked me where I purchased the bag, receipt etcetera being new to eBay.  

Now I know it would have been better to get it over with.   Thank you!


----------



## x_tina

Anyone know how ebay shipping international? I'm looking for coach gramercy satchel on ebay and want to purchase it. Never bought from ebay before. Thanks


----------



## htjytd

Instead of waiting around, would it be appropriate to contact the seller  and ask for the reserve price, adding that if it is within my budget, I  will BIN and pay immediately?


----------



## BeenBurned

htjytd said:


> Instead of waiting around, would it be appropriate to contact the seller  and ask for the reserve price, adding that if it is within my budget, I  will BIN and pay immediately?


If it's a b.o. listing, bidding the reserve amount isn't a BIN. It just moves the high bid to the reserve. 

Whether the seller is willing to end the listing early once the reserve is met is something only the seller can decide.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have a really weird one! I bought an item from a seller in New York. I live in California. The package got to California, then went to Massachusetts, then back to New York, then tracking shows it out for delivery in my zip code today, but then it was delivered back to the sender. On ebay, the tracking window says "delivered to the original sender" so I assume I would win a 'not received' claim. It's odd ebay says that but USPS doesn't.





whateve said:


> I'm a little nervous. The tracking shows it was delivered to the sender, but on my ebay purchase history, it shows in green as if it was delivered. The seller admitted getting an empty box back. Yesterday she said she was going to her post office to see what they could tell her. It was a first class package so there is no insurance. I don't want to be rude but when should I ask her for a refund? At what point after that should I file an claim? I've never filed a paypal claim before. Should I do that rather than opening an ebay case? I don't know which site is better for a claim because a cursory glance at the transaction on ebay makes it look like I got it, but if I open a paypal claim they won't be able to see the ebay messages where she admits getting back an empty box.





BeenBurned said:


> In your case where the seller is implying that you're lying, received and removed the item from the package and somehow sent back the empty box, I'd open a dispute. And since it's INR, I recommend through PP.
> 
> ETA: It shouldn't matter what the ebay messages claim she received. Bottom line is that there's no delivery scan to your zip code.
> 
> Explain the misscan in CA and return delivery to the seller on the same day and that you've never received your item.
> 
> This seems as though it should be an easy win for you.


Just an update. I didn't have to file a claim. I asked the seller for a refund after she realized there was no insurance on the package. It took over a week but I got my refund. She filed a cancellation for the reason "out of stock." The item no longer appears in my purchase history and I can't leave feedback.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So I've never had this happen before and need some guidance. 

I sold and shipped an item to a buyer. I used the eBay print and ship option so the label wasn't handwritten. The buyer emailed me saying the tracking says the package was/is being returned. I called usps to figure out what's happening either the packaging and today I got a call back that yes the package is being returned as non deliverable and the person said they don't know the reason why but the problem could be because the address is in a rural area and the carriers don't always just leave a package because then they aren't paid. Or that it could mean they don't have a mail box. I honestly never heard of such a thing I live in a small town with no mail delivery to our houses all of our mail goes to our post offices. 

Anyway they told me the only way to ensure the person gets the package is express delivery and I doubt the person will want me to express ship a coat to them.  I would think the buyer should've or would've known all of these things about where they live and getting packages. 

My question now is when do I issue the refund to the buyer? The post office says it can take up to 2 weeks for me to receive the package back. Do I just refund them now or when I get the package back? Also since I'm not at fault for the returned package do I return less the cost of shipping or do I have to eat that loss?


----------



## PikaboICU

sunnysideup8283 said:


> So I've never had this happen before and need some guidance.
> 
> I sold and shipped an item to a buyer. I used the eBay print and ship option so the label wasn't handwritten. The buyer emailed me saying the tracking says the package was/is being returned. I called usps to figure out what's happening either the packaging and today I got a call back that yes the package is being returned as non deliverable and the person said they don't know the reason why but the problem could be because the address is in a rural area and the carriers don't always just leave a package because then they aren't paid. Or that it could mean they don't have a mail box. I honestly never heard of such a thing I live in a small town with no mail delivery to our houses all of our mail goes to our post offices.
> 
> Anyway they told me the only way to ensure the person gets the package is express delivery and I doubt the person will want me to express ship a coat to them.  I would think the buyer should've or would've known all of these things about where they live and getting packages.
> 
> My question now is when do I issue the refund to the buyer? The post office says it can take up to 2 weeks for me to receive the package back. Do I just refund them now or when I get the package back? Also since I'm not at fault for the returned package do I return less the cost of shipping or do I have to eat that loss?




First, I would never refund until you have the package back in your hands..
You never know- the tracking could be wrong.

Does your buyer want a refund? Or do they want their item?
The buyer can have a hold put on their mail and the PO will hold everything there until the can pick it up.
That would fix the issue requiring "express" shipping. Personally, I live VERY rural and if it doesn't fit in the mailbox, the carrier never brings it. We have to go to the local office to pick it up. UPS will leave it on the porch- 

I would check with your PO because if the address is good & it was the buyer's PO error for not delivering, they should reship without charging. 
That entire thing is very strange.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

PikaboICU said:


> First, I would never refund until you have the package back in your hands..
> 
> You never know- the tracking could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your buyer want a refund? Or do they want their item?
> 
> The buyer can have a hold put on their mail and the PO will hold everything there until the can pick it up.
> 
> That would fix the issue requiring "express" shipping. Personally, I live VERY rural and if it doesn't fit in the mailbox, the carrier never brings it. We have to go to the local office to pick it up. UPS will leave it on the porch-
> 
> 
> 
> I would check with your PO because if the address is good & it was the buyer's PO error for not delivering, they should reship without charging.
> 
> That entire thing is very strange.




Ok thanks! No they haven't asked for a refund or anything yet but I just wanted to know in advance. I personally have never had this happen. Talking to the postal employee actually was pretty confusing. Like why wouldn't you just take it the post office if you're not going to leave it at the mail box or on the porch. I think he said the delivery was not actually attempted by the post office but rather a contractor. I would think this wouldn't be the 1st time this has happened to this buyer and they probably should have a PO Box. 

In any event when they initially told me the tracking said the package was being returned I asked that they give me a 72hrs to hear back from the post office. So I will let her know the options and go from there. I just wanted to be better informed before I contacted her again.


----------



## noshoepolish

Is it still at her PO?  I would call her post office before they open.  Anytime after 7 AM her time.


----------



## BeenBurned

sunnysideup8283 said:


> So I've never had this happen before and need some guidance.
> 
> I sold and shipped an item to a buyer. I used the eBay print and ship option so the label wasn't handwritten. The buyer emailed me saying the tracking says the package was/is being returned. I called usps to figure out what's happening either the packaging and today I got a call back that yes the package is being returned as non deliverable and the person said they don't know the reason why but the problem could be because the address is in a rural area and the carriers don't always just leave a package because then they aren't paid. Or that it could mean they don't have a mail box. I honestly never heard of such a thing I live in a small town with no mail delivery to our houses all of our mail goes to our post offices.
> 
> Anyway they told me the only way to ensure the person gets the package is express delivery and I doubt the person will want me to express ship a coat to them.  I would think the buyer should've or would've known all of these things about where they live and getting packages.
> 
> My question now is when do I issue the refund to the buyer? The post office says it can take up to 2 weeks for me to receive the package back. Do I just refund them now or when I get the package back? Also since I'm not at fault for the returned package do I return less the cost of shipping or do I have to eat that loss?


In addition to the other responses, I just want to add that I've seen similar cases where the problem was just a misscan. It's possible that either the scanner misread the bar code or it's possible that the carrier or sorting facility hit the wrong code for an in-transit scan. 

Does tracking show that it arrived in the destination city? 

Don't refund until you have it back because they might just reroute it back to her.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BeenBurned said:


> In addition to the other responses, I just want to add that I've seen similar cases where the problem was just a misscan. It's possible that either the scanner misread the bar code or it's possible that the carrier or sorting facility hit the wrong code for an in-transit scan.
> 
> Does tracking show that it arrived in the destination city?
> 
> Don't refund until you have it back because they might just reroute it back to her.




Yes, the tracking shows it got to the right city but it also says returned because the address was undeliverable. 

But I will wait to refund till I get it. I still have the email the buyer and let them know what I found out.


----------



## Adaniels729

BeenBurned said:


> In addition to the other responses, I just want to add that I've seen similar cases where the problem was just a misscan. It's possible that either the scanner misread the bar code or it's possible that the carrier or sorting facility hit the wrong code for an in-transit scan.
> 
> Does tracking show that it arrived in the destination city?
> 
> Don't refund until you have it back because they might just reroute it back to her.




This is happening to me right now. I Purchased an item on eBay 7 days ago. The seller shipped it immediately and I watched the tracking as it arrived in 3 different cities the first 2 days.  Then it fell off the grid. Today it arrived back in FL where it originally shipped from.  USPS says it will be delivered to me but they don't know when... Ahhhhh!!!

This is the second time this has happened to me. The first time was an order from a major retail company, not eBay.  I don't live in a rural area, I'm a stay home mom and my husband works from home so we don't miss deliveries. So frustrating! 

I used to ship USPS with my eBay sales but I've started using UPS.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I need some help with how to respond to this bidder/buyer/person.


They won my auction 11/16. I waited 2 days with no communication and opened a unpaid item case to get my fvf back. 4 days go by and still nothing..no communication, no payment so I close it on 11/22 and block the ID. This evening I get a message from the buyer:


"This item indicates payment pending.  I am not sure what that means.  Is there something wrong with my payment?"


I never got a payment. I don't see anything in my paypal indicating she tried to pay. At this point it's 10 days since the auction ended.


How do I nicely tell her she had 6 days to pay but didn't so I moved on? Or something like that...


TIA!


----------



## threadbender

Jessica_TFD said:


> I need some help with how to respond to this bidder/buyer/person.
> 
> 
> They won my auction 11/16. I waited 2 days with no communication and opened a unpaid item case to get my fvf back. 4 days go by and still nothing..no communication, no payment so I close it on 11/22 and block the ID. This evening I get a message from the buyer:
> 
> 
> "This item indicates payment pending.  I am not sure what that means.  Is there something wrong with my payment?"
> 
> 
> I never got a payment. I don't see anything in my paypal indicating she tried to pay. At this point it's 10 days since the auction ended.
> 
> 
> How do I nicely tell her she had 6 days to pay but didn't so I moved on? Or something like that...
> 
> 
> TIA!



Sounds like she may have sent it to the wrong email address. Have you made sure it is correct in Paypal? Are you upgraded to accept credit card payments? I have heard these are two reasons a payment is pending and not claimed.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

carlpsmom said:


> Sounds like she may have sent it to the wrong email address. Have you made sure it is correct in Paypal? Are you upgraded to accept credit card payments? I have heard these are two reasons a payment is pending and not claimed.


 
Thanks for the reply! I've never run into that....I've sent and received money for years from the same paypal account with no problems. In fact since that transaction I've completed 5 sales, transferred money to my bank account and sent money to my mom with no issues.


My first thought was that she tried to pay after I closed the case and blocked her. I just don't know...


----------



## BabyKuma

I need advice, guys. I posted pair of silver earrings on ebay and one buyer won the bid. When I went to look at earrings I realized that in the meantime, one was broken(not sure what happened). Now, bidder/buyer has not paid me yet so I emailed her explaning the situation and asked her if she would like another pair of earrings instead which were comparable value/size etc or would she rather cancel the sale. That was 2 days ago and I have not heard anything? I am new to this so what do I do?


----------



## trefusisgirl

BabyKuma said:


> I need advice, guys. I posted pair of silver earrings on ebay and one buyer won the bid. When I went to look at earrings I realized that in the meantime, one was broken(not sure what happened). Now, bidder/buyer has not paid me yet so I emailed her explaning the situation and asked her if she would like another pair of earrings instead which were comparable value/size etc or would she rather cancel the sale. That was 2 days ago and I have not heard anything? I am new to this so what do I do?



You are able to cancel it, instructions below.  But, also, I would message the buyer again just say you haven't heard from her if she wanted an alternative, so you have cancelled the transaction as you knew she wouldn't wish to receive a pair of earrings where one is broken.  Ebay advise you contact the potential buyer.

Cancelling a transaction on Ebay

To cancel a transaction:

Go to My eBay > Sold and locate the item.
In the More actions drop-down menu, select Cancel this order.
Choose a reason for the cancellation and follow the on-screen instructions.

eBay will let the buyer know that you've canceled the transaction. If the buyer has already paid for the item via PayPal, the refund is automatically sent during the cancellation process. If they paid with a method other than PayPal, you have 10 days to refund the buyer.


----------



## whateve

I sold something. USPS attempted to deliver the package over a week ago. The tracking says "notice left (no secure location available)." It's been over a week and the tracking hasn't changed. DH says I should ignore it; if the buyer isn't complaining, she probably has it. I tried to explain to him that she could open a claim several months from now and probably win since it doesn't show as delivered. Should I open a USPS claim, and how long should I wait before I do so? If it was going to be coming back to me, would the tracking show that by now?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I sold something. USPS attempted to deliver the package over a week ago. The tracking says "notice left (no secure location available)." It's been over a week and the tracking hasn't changed. DH says I should ignore it; if the buyer isn't complaining, she probably has it. I tried to explain to him that she could open a claim several months from now and probably win since it doesn't show as delivered. Should I open a USPS claim, and how long should I wait before I do so? If it was going to be coming back to me, would the tracking show that by now?


I'm with DH. It was probably delivered.

If she opens a claim, you can contact her local PO direct at that time.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I sold something. USPS attempted to deliver the package over a week ago. The tracking says "notice left (no secure location available)." It's been over a week and the tracking hasn't changed. DH says I should ignore it; if the buyer isn't complaining, she probably has it. I tried to explain to him that she could open a claim several months from now and probably win since it doesn't show as delivered. Should I open a USPS claim, and how long should I wait before I do so? If it was going to be coming back to me, would the tracking show that by now?



I recently had a similar situation. 

The post office will attempt to deliver a package 3 times. After the 3rd attempt it will hold it for pick-up for *approximately 3-5 days*. After that time it will be returned to the sender as undeliverable.

Your local postmaster can check on the tracking number. Sometimes they can see information that doesn't show on the USPS tracking website.

Have you tried contacting the buyer?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm with DH. It was probably delivered.
> 
> If she opens a claim, you can contact her local PO direct at that time.





Catbird9 said:


> I recently had a similar situation.
> 
> The post office will attempt to deliver a package 3 times. After the 3rd attempt it will hold it for pick-up for *approximately 3-5 days*. After that time it will be returned to the sender as undeliverable.
> 
> Your local postmaster can check on the tracking number. Sometimes they can see information that doesn't show on the USPS tracking website.
> 
> Have you tried contacting the buyer?


The tracking was updated this morning at 8:30 am to "Delivered." I wonder if it was delivered awhile ago and they just now put it in the system. 

Thank you both. It's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## MAGJES

Would someone mind telling me the steps that would handle this problem.

**I sold an item (BIN) with immediate payment.
**Afterward the buyer sent me a message that her address has "changed" and to mail it to the new address.

This happened last year and I refunded the buyer and them she repaid but it really messed up my SOLD info./records.  My account kept telling me that she had not paid.  I must not have canceled the transaction incorrectly.  

**I am annoyed that the seller this time would not tell me BEFORE she purchased that her address is wrong."

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Would someone mind telling me the steps that would handle this problem.
> 
> **I sold an item (BIN) with immediate payment.
> **Afterward the buyer sent me a message that her address has "changed" and to mail it to the new address.
> 
> This happened last year and I refunded the buyer and them she repaid but it really messed up my SOLD info./records.  My account kept telling me that she had not paid.  I must not have canceled the transaction incorrectly.
> 
> **I am annoyed that the seller this time would not tell me BEFORE she purchased that her address is wrong."
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You need to refund so she can make the payment again, this time changing the address before completing the payment. 

And you're right. Not only does it screw up your records but her mistake costs you $.30 for the PP fee.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> You need to refund so she can make the payment again, this time changing the address before completing the payment.
> 
> And you're right. Not only does it screw up your records but her mistake costs you $.30 for the PP fee.



Thanks BeenBurned.

So I choose the option ....."Cancel Order".....then the option..."Problem with the buyer's address."  ?

I am going to re-list too. I honestly do not care if that particular buyer repurchases - I had tons of watchers and I know it will sell before too long. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Thanks BeenBurned.
> 
> So I choose the option ....."Cancel Order".....then the option..."Problem with the buyer's address."  ?
> 
> I am going to re-list too. I honestly do not care if that particular buyer repurchases - I had tons of watchers and I know it will sell before too long. I'm in no hurry.


Is that an option where you avoid a ding on your account? Hope so!


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Is that an option where you avoid a ding on your account? Hope so!



She won't get a ding/defect on her account since the cancellation was due to the fault of the buyer. (address)

I had to do this after receiving a message from a buyer _after a purchase_ that their address had changed. EBay walked me through the process of cancel, refund, re-list and the buyer then changed their address and re-purchased. 

I was told by eBay that it wouldn't affect my acct. I checked thereafter and didn't receive a ding/defect.


----------



## BeenBurned

^^^ good. At least it's something in the seller's favor!


----------



## MAGJES

Nikki_ said:


> She won't get a ding/defect on her account since the cancellation was due to the fault of the buyer. (address)
> 
> I had to do this after receiving a message from a buyer _after a purchase_ that their address had changed. EBay walked me through the process of cancel, refund, re-list and the buyer then changed their address and re-purchased.
> 
> I was told by eBay that it wouldn't affect my acct. I checked thereafter and didn't receive a ding/defect.



Thanks for the info.  

I cancelled. Refunded and relisted.

The buyer just repurchased with the correct address on the PP payment page and I've packaged it up and mailed it out!  Success....but it still tells me that someone has not paid on my ebay account page although the cancellation went through.


----------



## Nikki_

MAGJES said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I cancelled. Refunded and relisted.
> 
> The buyer just repurchased with the correct address on the PP payment page and I've packaged it up and mailed it out!  Success....*but it still tells me that someone has not paid on my ebay account page although the cancellation went through*.



That's normal. Once you delete that listing, it'll revert back.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

BeenBurned said:


> In addition to the other responses, I just want to add that I've seen similar cases where the problem was just a misscan. It's possible that either the scanner misread the bar code or it's possible that the carrier or sorting facility hit the wrong code for an in-transit scan.
> 
> Does tracking show that it arrived in the destination city?
> 
> Don't refund until you have it back because they might just reroute it back to her.




Thanks to everyone for the advice a few days ago the tracking updated again that it was out for delivery and a notice was left. So the buyer is going to go pick it up from the PO today. 

I've never had something take so long or have so many issues being delivered. It's seriously been 22 days since I sold the coat. 17 days since they said it was undeliverable and called me with that weird reason. Then nothing and then 6 days ago it was at the sorting facility and out for delivery. So strange...but the buyer has been really nice and patient and not blowing up my email so I really appreciate that.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Can someone plz help..I shipped an item via USPS. the item was wrapped in bubble wrap and it was shipped in a padded large post office envelope..Seller received the item and claims that the package was damaged and the damage was also done all the way in to the item..Now they want refund. what am I suppose to do? I know it is not their fault but at the same time I dont want to pay and receive a damaged item when it was brand new when I shipped it..


----------



## chicinthecity777

Quick question, are we allowed to message buyers to inform them that they will be put on my blocked list? Will such a message gets reported to eBay? One of my buyers dinged by star which is totally uncalled for on a brand new item (left super positive feedback too, the two-faced) and I want them to know that they will never be able to buy from me again. I know why she dinged me because she contacted me before hand, wanted to take it outside eBay and I refused. So she bought via eBay. Should have blocked her after she contacted me. I just wanted to let her know that I know what she did and she will not be able to buy from me ever again. 

My record was spotless before this! So pissed off!


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Quick question, are we allowed to message buyers to inform them that they will be put on my blocked list? Will such a message gets reported to eBay? One of my buyers dinged by star which is totally uncalled for on a brand new item (left super positive feedback too, the two-faced) and I want them to know that they will never be able to buy from me again. I know why she dinged me because she contacted me before hand, wanted to take it outside eBay and I refused. So she bought via eBay. Should have blocked her after she contacted me. I just wanted to let her know that I know what she did and she will not be able to buy from me ever again.
> 
> My record was spotless before this! So pissed off!


I know exactly what you mean and why you want to do it but don't.

Although ebay has tools (in the form of running reports) to discern who left what kind of stars, they assure buyers that DSRs are "anonymous" and you cannot mention it to a buyer. 

Just block and go on with your life. 

Although I don't use ebay much any more, when I did, I'd wait 24-48 hours for DSRs to update in the system. (If you run reports too quickly after receiving feedback, it's possible that a ding isn't reflected yet.) So if a buyer unfairly dinged me, I wouldn't leave feedback for them.

One particular buyer, a fairly high volume reseller kept bugging me for feedback but I couldn't tell her why I wasn't leaving it. 

Your buyer will learn soon enough that she was blocked if she tries to buy from you again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> I know exactly what you mean and why you want to do it but don't.
> 
> Although ebay has tools (in the form of running reports) to discern who left what kind of stars, they assure buyers that DSRs are "anonymous" and you cannot mention it to a buyer.
> 
> Just block and go on with your life.
> 
> Although I don't use ebay much any more, when I did, I'd wait 24-48 hours for DSRs to update in the system. (If you run reports too quickly after receiving feedback, it's possible that a ding isn't reflected yet.) So if a buyer unfairly dinged me, I wouldn't leave feedback for them.
> 
> One particular buyer, a fairly high volume reseller kept bugging me for feedback but I couldn't tell her why I wasn't leaving it.
> 
> Your buyer will learn soon enough that she was blocked if she tries to buy from you again.



Thank you! I am just so pissed! But lessons learned I guess. I should have blocked after she contacted me wanting to go outside eBay.


----------



## Catbird9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Quick question, are we allowed to message buyers to inform them that they will be put on my blocked list? Will such a message gets reported to eBay? One of my buyers dinged by star which is totally uncalled for on a brand new item (left super positive feedback too, the two-faced) and I want them to know that they will never be able to buy from me again. I know why she dinged me because she contacted me before hand, wanted to take it outside eBay and I refused. So she bought via eBay. Should have blocked her after she contacted me. I just wanted to let her know that I know what she did and she will not be able to buy from me ever again.
> 
> My record was spotless before this! So pissed off!





BeenBurned said:


> I know exactly what you mean and why you want to do it but don't.
> 
> Although ebay has tools (in the form of running reports) to discern who  left what kind of stars, they assure buyers that DSRs are "anonymous"  and you cannot mention it to a buyer.
> 
> Just block and go on with your life.
> 
> Although I don't use ebay much any more, when I did, I'd wait 24-48  hours for DSRs to update in the system. (If you run reports too quickly  after receiving feedback, it's possible that a ding isn't reflected  yet.) So if a buyer unfairly dinged me, I wouldn't leave feedback for  them.
> 
> One particular buyer, a fairly high volume reseller kept bugging me for  feedback but I couldn't tell her why I wasn't leaving it.
> 
> Your buyer will learn soon enough that she was blocked if she tries to buy from you again.



I once had a buyer contact me to apologize for leaving 4 stars instead of 5 on the Item as Described metric. They had accidentally clicked the wrong star. I told them no worries, no way to change it probably, so life goes on. 

Soon, new eBay seller metrics will go into effect. To me, it looks like we can quit worrying so much about the little star things.

 "Starting February 20, 2016, the following will no longer impact your defect rate                                 

Buyer feedback
Detailed seller ratings (DSRs)
Returns requests that are successfully resolved with your buyer
Items not received requests that are successfully resolved with your buyer
New seller standards will focus on what buyers care about  the mostgetting the item they ordered on time, and effective customer  service to resolve any requests for help. A  new, simplified defect rate  will include just two measures: Seller-cancelled transactions for items that are out of stock or cannot be fulfilled for any other reason, and cases that are closed without seller resolution. A new on-time shipping metric will measure shipping performance, based on what you controlshipping your item on time."

http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/fallupdate2015/seller-standards.html


----------



## noshoepolish

tua said:


> Can someone plz help..I shipped an item via USPS. the item was wrapped in bubble wrap and it was shipped in a padded large post office envelope..Seller received the item and claims that the package was damaged and the damage was also done all the way in to the item..Now they want refund. what am I suppose to do? I know it is not their fault but at the same time I dont want to pay and receive a damaged item when it was brand new when I shipped it..




Ask the buyer for a photo of the post office stamp that indicates the package was damaged.


----------



## BeenBurned

tua said:


> Can someone plz help..I shipped an item via USPS. the item was wrapped in bubble wrap and it was shipped in a padded large post office envelope..Seller received the item and claims that the package was damaged and the damage was also done all the way in to the item..Now they want refund. what am I suppose to do? I know it is not their fault but at the same time I dont want to pay and receive a damaged item when it was brand new when I shipped it..





noshoepolish said:


> Ask the buyer for a photo of the post office stamp that indicates the package was damaged.


She made the same posts in two different places. The other starts here and a subsequent post shows pictures:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29524143


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Quick question, are we allowed to message buyers to inform them that they will be put on my blocked list? Will such a message gets reported to eBay? One of my buyers dinged by star which is totally uncalled for on a brand new item (left super positive feedback too, the two-faced) and I want them to know that they will never be able to buy from me again. I know why she dinged me because she contacted me before hand, wanted to take it outside eBay and I refused. So she bought via eBay. Should have blocked her after she contacted me. I just wanted to let her know that I know what she did and she will not be able to buy from me ever again.
> 
> My record was spotless before this! So pissed off!


I know how you feel. I have a buyer who left positive feedback that said something like "smaller than I thought - my fault for not asking," then gave me a 1 star for description. The measurements were in the listing. So passive-aggressive.


----------



## whateve

I'm having trouble sending money to an individual's paypal account. I used the send money option for friends and family but the money is showing as unclaimed. She told me this was her paypal email address. Would there be any reason for it to show unclaimed other than that she doesn't have this email address associated with her paypal account?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm having trouble sending money to an individual's paypal account. I used the send money option for friends and family but the money is showing as unclaimed. She told me this was her paypal email address. Would there be any reason for it to show unclaimed other than that she doesn't have this email address associated with her paypal account?


Anyone can send money to anyone with an email address but I believe that if the recipient doesn't have a Paypal account, the money must be claimed.


----------



## MAGJES

Isn't there a way to report a buyer or an individual listing that has excessive shipping?  I went to the "report item" link but cannot find that particular option.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Isn't there a way to report a buyer or an individual listing that has excessive shipping?  I went to the "report item" link but cannot find that particular option.


The reason for the reporting of excessive shipping prices goes back to when ebay only charge a FVF on the item price. There were many sellers who'd sell a bag for $10 with $200 in shipping and avoid the fees on the actual value of the bag. 

Finally, ebay got smart and punished us all by implementing the fee charge on the entire amount of the sale including shipping.

So since ebay isn't losing money any more, they removed the ability to report excessive shipping.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> The reason for the reporting of excessive shipping prices goes back to when ebay only charge a FVF on the item price. There were many sellers who'd sell a bag for $10 with $200 in shipping and avoid the fees on the actual value of the bag.
> 
> Finally, ebay got smart and punished us all by implementing the fee charge on the entire amount of the sale including shipping.
> 
> So since ebay isn't losing money any more, they removed the ability to report excessive shipping.



Ok! Thanks for the info.

This seller said ebay put a limit on the total amount $$$ of her items so she had to list her bag with $550 for shipping.  It's so wrong. Some poor buyer out there might not notice in time.


----------



## PikaboICU

MAGJES said:


> Ok! Thanks for the info.
> 
> This seller said ebay put a limit on the total amount $$$ of her items so she had to list her bag with $550 for shipping.  It's so wrong. Some poor buyer out there might not notice in time.



Ohhhh That's a BAD NO-NO!  
She must be new and has limits.. There's a reason Ebay puts those limits on sellers.. 

You can report that! It would fall under Circumventing  Ebay's Fees. There is a choice along those lines..

And I agree 100%. It happened to me once & I paid $35.00 shipping for a pair of jeans! It's easy to miss and as a buyer I would flip if the s&h were that high & I didn't notice.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Ok! Thanks for the info.
> 
> This seller said ebay put a limit on the total amount $$$ of her items so she had to list her bag with $550 for shipping.  It's so wrong. Some poor buyer out there might not notice in time.





PikaboICU said:


> Ohhhh That's a BAD NO-NO!
> She must be new and has limits.. There's a reason Ebay puts those limits on sellers..
> 
> You can report that! It would fall under Circumventing  Ebay's Fees. There is a choice along those lines..
> 
> And I agree 100%. It happened to me once & I paid $35.00 shipping for a pair of jeans! It's easy to miss and as a buyer I would flip if the s&h were that high & I didn't notice.


Although it's not circumventing fees, it's disallowed because it's circumventing limits.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> Although it's not circumventing fees, it's disallowed because it's circumventing limits.



Thank you! Yes. 
That's what I meant DOPE!  

I guess I had fees on the brain..


----------



## chicinthecity777

Catbird9 said:


> I once had a buyer contact me to apologize for leaving 4 stars instead of 5 on the Item as Described metric. They had accidentally clicked the wrong star. I told them no worries, no way to change it probably, so life goes on.
> 
> Soon, new eBay seller metrics will go into effect. To me, it looks like we can quit worrying so much about the little star things.
> 
> 
> "Starting February 20, 2016, the following will no longer impact your defect rate
> 
> Buyer feedback
> Detailed seller ratings (DSRs)
> Returns requests that are successfully resolved with your buyer
> Items not received requests that are successfully resolved with your buyer
> New seller standards will focus on what buyers care about  the mostgetting the item they ordered on time, and effective customer  service to resolve any requests for help. A  new, simplified defect rate  will include just two measures: Seller-cancelled transactions for items that are out of stock or cannot be fulfilled for any other reason, and cases that are closed without seller resolution. A new on-time shipping metric will measure shipping performance, based on what you controlshipping your item on time."
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/news/fallupdate2015/seller-standards.html


 


whateve said:


> I know how you feel. I have a buyer who left positive feedback that said something like "smaller than I thought - my fault for not asking," then gave me a 1 star for description. The measurements were in the listing. So passive-aggressive.


 
I just saw the latest policy in my inbox too. Still want to send a note to that buyer to say "I know what you did!" lol!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,

I sold an item for $120. Sent it reistered mail but without signature since less than $750. This is an international shipment. A delivery attempt was made on Dec 5th. I sent the buyer an email today letting them know the package was available for pick up at their post office. Here is the stomach turning answer the buyer sent

 "Hi, I went yesterday with my slip and they said that it's not there. USPS is terrible in my city and sometimes when they're lazy to look for it they say that they don't have it. I'll go again today and see what happens."  

Am I about to learn an expensive lesson here? From now on no matter the price, I will get sig confirmation.


----------



## Catbird9

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I sold an item for $120. Sent it reistered mail but without signature since less than $750. This is an international shipment. A delivery attempt was made on Dec 5th. I sent the buyer an email today letting them know the package was available for pick up at their post office. Here is the stomach turning answer the buyer sent
> 
> "Hi, I went yesterday with my slip and they said that it's not there. USPS is terrible in my city and sometimes when they're lazy to look for it they say that they don't have it. I'll go again today and see what happens."
> 
> Am I about to learn an expensive lesson here? From now on no matter the price, I will get sig confirmation.



I don't see how that would have helped in this case. She'd still have to go to the post office to sign for the package, and they would still have to FIND IT for her. It's probably there. Hopefully they will be able to find it for her when she goes back.

I was standing in line at my local PO the other day, and another customer was trying to get the clerk to search for a package she said had fallen out of her mailbox onto the floor behind the box. The clerk went back twice before they finally were able to locate the package on the floor.

I imagine it's pretty crazy back there, especially now with all the holiday mail.


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I sold an item for $120. Sent it reistered mail but without signature since less than $750. This is an international shipment. A delivery attempt was made on Dec 5th. I sent the buyer an email today letting them know the package was available for pick up at their post office. Here is the stomach turning answer the buyer sent
> 
> "Hi, I went yesterday with my slip and they said that it's not there. USPS is terrible in my city and sometimes when they're lazy to look for it they say that they don't have it. I'll go again today and see what happens."
> 
> Am I about to learn an expensive lesson here? From now on no matter the price, I will get sig confirmation.


Don't worry. The post office is responsible for finding that package.


----------



## Happy thoughts

Hoping I can get some advice on this, 
I had a pair of Retro Air Jordan's listed as a BIN with Best offer. 
The BIN price was 250$. I had a offer of 150$[emoji53] countered 200. Customer emails me and asks if I'll take 180$. I say yes and ask her to decline the 200$ offer and send me a new offer for 180$. I also said that deal would only be good for 24 hours with immediate payment. 
Nothing...for 48 hours. Then she hits the BIN for 250$ and emails me saying she doesn't understand how to pay. Ugh..
She is new to eBay and I don't want to turn off a new customer to eBay forever, but what to do? 
They're my sons shoes and he wants to relist and see if they sell for more this weekend. 
I'm not sure how to go about this. 
Help!


----------



## Catbird9

Happy thoughts said:


> Hoping I can get some advice on this,
> I had a pair of Retro Air Jordan's listed as a BIN with Best offer.
> The BIN price was 250$. I had a offer of 150$[emoji53] countered 200. Customer emails me and asks if I'll take 180$. I say yes and ask her to decline the 200$ offer and send me a new offer for 180$. I also said that deal would only be good for 24 hours with immediate payment.
> Nothing...for 48 hours. Then she hits the BIN for 250$ and emails me saying she doesn't understand how to pay. Ugh..
> She is new to eBay and I don't want to turn off a new customer to eBay forever, but what to do?
> They're my sons shoes and he wants to relist and see if they sell for more this weekend.
> I'm not sure how to go about this.
> Help!



At this point you are obligated to sell it to her. Contact her and explain how to pay. If she doesn't pay you can open an unpaid item case. Ugh, I know!

When/if you relist, be sure to check "Require Immediate Payment with Buy It Now" on the listing form. You may want to consider disabling Best Offer.


----------



## Happy thoughts

I would be happy to sell it to her, but she hit BIN for 250$! 
Good for me lol, but she wanted it for 180$. 
I told her to decline the original offer of 200 and send me a new offer for 180$. Instead she hit the original price of 250$. 
I sent her a "cancel transactions " and she has disappeared. &#128580;


----------



## BeenBurned

Happy thoughts said:


> Hoping I can get some advice on this,
> I had a pair of Retro Air Jordan's listed as a BIN with Best offer.
> The BIN price was 250$. I had a offer of 150$[emoji53] countered 200. Customer emails me and asks if I'll take 180$. I say yes and ask her to decline the 200$ offer and send me a new offer for 180$. I also said that deal would only be good for 24 hours with immediate payment.
> Nothing...for 48 hours. Then she hits the BIN for 250$ and emails me saying she doesn't understand how to pay. Ugh..
> She is new to eBay and I don't want to turn off a new customer to eBay forever, but what to do?
> They're my sons shoes and he wants to relist and see if they sell for more this weekend.
> I'm not sure how to go about this.
> Help!





Catbird9 said:


> At this point you are obligated to sell it to her. Contact her and explain how to pay. If she doesn't pay you can open an unpaid item case. Ugh, I know!
> 
> When/if you relist, be sure to check "Require Immediate Payment with Buy It Now" on the listing form. You may want to consider disabling Best Offer.





Happy thoughts said:


> I would be happy to sell it to her, but she hit BIN for 250$!
> Good for me lol, but she wanted it for 180$.
> I told her to decline the original offer of 200 and send me a new offer for 180$. Instead she hit the original price of 250$.
> I sent her a "cancel transactions " and she has disappeared. &#128580;


She hit the BIN for $250 so that's what she's obligated to pay. Once she hit BIN, her b.o. option went out the window.


----------



## soleilbrun

whateve said:


> Don't worry. The post office is responsible for finding that package.





Catbird9 said:


> I don't see how that would have helped in this case. She'd still have to go to the post office to sign for the package, and they would still have to FIND IT for her. It's probably there. Hopefully they will be able to find it for her when she goes back.
> 
> I was standing in line at my local PO the other day, and another customer was trying to get the clerk to search for a package she said had fallen out of her mailbox onto the floor behind the box. The clerk went back twice before they finally were able to locate the package on the floor.
> 
> I imagine it's pretty crazy back there, especially now with all the holiday mail.



Thanks for the reassurance. Today the package shows delivered. Hopefully this will be the end of the story.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> She hit the BIN for $250 so that's what she's obligated to pay. Once she hit BIN, her b.o. option went out the window.



She will still have to wait the 4 days before she can relist right? Unless the phantom buyer accepts the mutual cancellation.


----------



## Happy thoughts

Ahhh..she accepted the cancellation! 
Now I'm not sure I even want to deal with her. 0 feedback and seems kinda sketchy. 
180$ is pretty low for these shoes and she's trying to guilt me by saying she's a single mom and wants them for her kid. But if she can afford 180$..what's 200$? It's 20$ more. And I'm selling them for MY son so he can have money for Christmas..what to do lol???


----------



## BeenBurned

Happy thoughts said:


> Ahhh..she accepted the cancellation!
> Now I'm not sure I even want to deal with her. 0 feedback and seems kinda sketchy.
> 180$ is pretty low for these shoes and she's trying to guilt me by saying she's a single mom and wants them for her kid. But if she can afford 180$..what's 200$? It's 20$ more. And I'm selling them for MY son so he can have money for Christmas..what to do lol???


Sorry but I don't feel guilty when saying "no" to a single mom who wants $200 shoes. If money is that tight, she can either wait until times are better and she can afford the going price or she buys from thrifts, wear what she has, etc! 

If you're going to cry poormouth, you don't need luxury items.


----------



## Happy thoughts

Thank you Been Burned! I felt the same way and was worried I was being cold hearted lol!


----------



## soleilbrun

Happy thoughts said:


> Thank you Been Burned! I felt the same way and was worried I was being cold hearted lol!



Put her on your blocked bidders list.


----------



## Sarah03

Happy thoughts said:


> Ahhh..she accepted the cancellation!
> Now I'm not sure I even want to deal with her. 0 feedback and seems kinda sketchy.
> 180$ is pretty low for these shoes and she's trying to guilt me by saying she's a single mom and wants them for her kid. But if she can afford 180$..what's 200$? It's 20$ more. And I'm selling them for MY son so he can have money for Christmas..what to do lol???




I'd block her and relist. BB is correct- if she can't afford them, she shouldn't buy them!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I have a question about the fees on Bonanza.  Say I want to pay the additional fee for the Google shopping advertisement.  Does the 9% fee apply to the first $500 dollars and then additional 1.5% fee for the rest of amount over $500?  That's the way I think it's done, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BeenBurned

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have a question about the fees on Bonanza.  Say I want to pay the additional fee for the Google shopping advertisement.  Does the 9% fee apply to the first $500 dollars and then additional 1.5% fee for the rest of amount over $500?  That's the way I think it's done, but I'm not sure.


While I find it to be a worthwhile investment to pay for the extra exposure, I've never been able to figure out how it works, when I'll be charged and how much I'll be charged. 

I'm opted into the 13% although the most I've ever been charged is around 10% and it's usually even less. Supposedly you get charged more when there are google views (or if someone who found you through google makes a purchase) but I often pay the basic 3.5% even when there are views and conversely, as shown on the following screenshot, I paid 9.49% FVF on an item that appears to not have had any Google views.  

The thing that frustrates me most is that I never know until a purchase is made or an offer is accepted how much commission I'll be paying. I have a b.o. on my listings and I can be more flexible if the FVF will be just 3.5% vs. if it's 8%. 

But since I can't see what it'll cost me, I have to take chances. 

The following screenshot shows the various commission/FVF percentages I paid in November. They vary but have never been as high as the max I've opted into.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BeenBurned said:


> While I find it to be a worthwhile investment to pay for the extra exposure, I've never been able to figure out how it works, when I'll be charged and how much I'll be charged.
> 
> I'm opted into the 13% although the most I've ever been charged is around 10% and it's usually even less. Supposedly you get charged more when there are google views (or if someone who found you through google makes a purchase) but I often pay the basic 3.5% even when there are views and conversely, as shown on the following screenshot, I paid 9.49% FVF on an item that appears to not have had any Google views.
> 
> The thing that frustrates me most is that I never know until a purchase is made or an offer is accepted how much commission I'll be paying. I have a b.o. on my listings and I can be more flexible if the FVF will be just 3.5% vs. if it's 8%.
> 
> But since I can't see what it'll cost me, I have to take chances.
> 
> The following screenshot shows the various commission/FVF percentages I paid in November. They vary but have never been as high as the max I've opted into.


 Thank you so much.  Your concern is mines too.  I guess I'm going to assume the highest percentage.


----------



## shopjulynne

I'm watching this item (252193562697) but now I suspect that there's shill bidding going on, a third person placed a bid of $133 and retracted it after an hour then two days later placed a bid of $125 just to drive up the price without outbidding the second bidder. Not sure if I'm reading the bid history correctly, can someone chip in? Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

shopjulynne said:


> I'm watching this item (252193562697) but now I suspect that there's shill bidding going on, a third person placed a bid of $133 and retracted it after an hour then two days later placed a bid of $125 just to drive up the price without outbidding the second bidder. Not sure if I'm reading the bid history correctly, can someone chip in? Thanks.


I don't see any evidence of shill bidding. 

The seller doesn't have enough history but does have another listing for a different helmet with a different bidder as well as a completed (unsold) listing for one of the helmets.

As shown by the FULL bidding history, it shows that the retracted bid was placed on December 8 and retracted about 90 minutes later. I'm guessing that the bidder might have bid on another helmet from another seller and lost that auction.

So then she came back on December 10 and placed another bid. (Note that at the time when she placed the first bid with her max of $133, the bidding would only have advanced to the next increment at the time, $2.50 over whatever the 725 feedback bidder had bid or if the 725 feedback bidder has a high proxy, that other bidder's amount would have advanced to $135.50, $2.50 over the 1-feedback bidder.)

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=252193562697&showauto=true

It's a bit confusing to understand bidding and proxy bids, but there's no shill bidding going on here.


----------



## shopjulynne

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any evidence of shill bidding.
> 
> The seller doesn't have enough history but does have another listing for a different helmet with a different bidder as well as a completed (unsold) listing for one of the helmets.
> 
> As shown by the FULL bidding history, it shows that the retracted bid was placed on December 8 and retracted about 90 minutes later. I'm guessing that the bidder might have bid on another helmet from another seller and lost that auction.
> 
> So then she came back on December 10 and placed another bid. (Note that at the time when she placed the first bid with her max of $133, the bidding would only have advanced to the next increment at the time, $2.50 over whatever the 725 feedback bidder had bid or if the 725 feedback bidder has a high proxy, that other bidder's amount would have advanced to $135.50, $2.50 over the 1-feedback bidder.)
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=252193562697&showauto=true
> 
> It's a bit confusing to understand bidding and proxy bids, but there's no shill bidding going on here.



Oh thank you for taking the time to explain it to me, yes it is very confusing to me since the bidder with 1 feedback retracted and bid again. I have been watching this listing closely since I'm hoping it win it for $120 and I remember seeing it going over $130 and that person with 1 feedback was the winning bidder (I guess the bidder with 725 feedback had a max bid of $131??) then it dropped down to $112.49. Then when I checked again today and it went back up to $127.50 so I thought the bidder with 1 feedback clearly knew that by placing a bid of $125 would not have make him/her the winning bidder but would definitely drive up the price. But again I could be reading this all wrong.


----------



## BeenBurned

shopjulynne said:


> Oh thank you for taking the time to explain it to me, yes it is very confusing to me since the bidder with 1 feedback retracted and bid again. I have been watching this listing closely since I'm hoping it win it for $120 and I remember seeing it going over $130 and that person with 1 feedback was the winning bidder (I guess the bidder with 725 feedback had a max bid of $131??) then it dropped down to $112.49. Then when I checked again today and it went back up to $127.50 so I thought the bidder with 1 feedback clearly knew that by placing a bid of $125 would not have make him/her the winning bidder but would definitely drive up the price. But again I could be reading this all wrong.


Two points: 

1. You say, _"I'm hoping it win it for $120"_ but that's not going to happen since the bidding is currently at $127.50 with a couple of hours still left. 
2. Your theory on shill bidding is valid but in this case, that bidder doesn't seem to be a shill.


----------



## shopjulynne

BeenBurned said:


> Two points:
> 
> 1. You say, _"I'm hoping it win it for $120"_ but that's not going to happen since the bidding is currently at $127.50 with a couple of hours still left.
> 2. Your theory on shill bidding is valid but in this case, that bidder doesn't seem to be a shill.



Yes, I had been hoping to win it for $120 before seeing the new bid an hour ago, I was just curious about the bidding history and therefore asked the question.


----------



## Maijp

hi all,

can some one tell me bonanza accept international seller ?

i am from japan, now looking for the online website where i can sell louis vuitton bag , not ebay anymore 

to add more my bags are vintage, used alot so it is difficult to have fashionphile accepted.

please help, any reply wil be appreciate, thank you in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

Maijp said:


> hi all,
> 
> can some one tell me bonanza accept international seller ?
> 
> i am from japan, now looking for the online website where i can sell louis vuitton bag , not ebay anymore
> 
> to add more my bags are vintage, used alot so it is difficult to have fashionphile accepted.
> 
> please help, any reply wil be appreciate, thank you in advance


Bonanza has lots of sellers from Japan. 

As long as your items are authentic, you can list them there. They're very strict about authenticity.


----------



## Maijp

BeenBurned said:


> Bonanza has lots of sellers from Japan.
> 
> As long as your items are authentic, you can list them there. They're very strict about authenticity.



thank you very much for that information


----------



## whateve

NM. I figured it out.

Weird thing, though. When I canceled the transaction through ebay, it doesn't appear that paypal kept anything back. The fee reversal was the entire fee. Usually they keep 30 cents.


----------



## MAGJES

I listed a NWT Equipment silk shirt on ebay with a $109.99 FIXED price that retails for $248. Still a current pattern so the price is more than fair.   I received a message from a member asking .......*"will you take $75?"*    That was all they wrote.   $75 for this shirt is ridiculous. Even my asking price is.....

I answered....no thank you and added that this was a fixed price listing and restated the retail price of $248.   I then blocked.....this is my policy....if I get a offer - I block.   I purposely do not choose to list high using best offers just to haggle back and forth. I do not want them. I think a members should respect that especially if my fixed price is more than fair. I list low JUST to avoid the offers. 

Anyway.....the buyer sends me another message - rude this time.....because I blocked.  I replied only to tell her why I blocked. I did it nicely....stating that it is my policy to avoid claims for partial refunds in order to get the item at the lower original offered price.

She now has purchased the item using another account....her BF's , brother, father.  I can tell because she signed her name to the 2nd message and the mailing address for the buyer is one and the same and from the same town.

If I cancel the transaction will she be able to leave feedback?  Or should I go ahead and mail her the d@mn shirt?   
Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I listed a NWT Equipment silk shirt on ebay with a $109.99 FIXED price that retails for $248. Still a current pattern so the price is more than fair.   I received a message from a member asking .......*"will you take $75?"*    That was all they wrote.   $75 for this shirt is ridiculous. Even my asking price is.....
> 
> I answered....no thank you and added that this was a fixed price listing and restated the retail price of $248.   I then blocked.....this is my policy....if I get a offer - I block.   I purposely do not choose to list high using best offers just to haggle back and forth. I do not want them. I think a members should respect that especially if my fixed price is more than fair. I list low JUST to avoid the offers.
> 
> Anyway.....the buyer sends me another message - rude this time.....because I blocked.  I replied only to tell her why I blocked. I did it nicely....stating that it is my policy to avoid claims for partial refunds in order to get the item at the lower original offered price.
> 
> She now has purchased the item using another account....her BF's , brother, father.  I can tell because she signed her name to the 2nd message and the mailing address for the buyer is one and the same and from the same town.
> 
> If I cancel the transaction will she be able to leave feedback?  Or should I go ahead and mail her the d@mn shirt?
> Thanks.


Report the buyer (through the ebay link) and call ebay to tell them she circumvented your block.


----------



## noshoepolish

Call ebay first.  Some reps will void the sale, others make you cancel.


Then it is on record and you can call back if the buyer negs you.


You can add anything to the message that you want.  I have, on occasion, told a buyer that they circumvented a block and are not permitted to bid or buy any of my items under any ID.




MAGJES said:


> I listed a NWT Equipment silk shirt on ebay with a $109.99 FIXED price that retails for $248. Still a current pattern so the price is more than fair.   I received a message from a member asking .......*"will you take $75?"*    That was all they wrote.   $75 for this shirt is ridiculous. Even my asking price is.....
> 
> I answered....no thank you and added that this was a fixed price listing and restated the retail price of $248.   I then blocked.....this is my policy....if I get a offer - I block.   I purposely do not choose to list high using best offers just to haggle back and forth. I do not want them. I think a members should respect that especially if my fixed price is more than fair. I list low JUST to avoid the offers.
> 
> Anyway.....the buyer sends me another message - rude this time.....because I blocked.  I replied only to tell her why I blocked. I did it nicely....stating that it is my policy to avoid claims for partial refunds in order to get the item at the lower original offered price.
> 
> She now has purchased the item using another account....her BF's , brother, father.  I can tell because she signed her name to the 2nd message and the mailing address for the buyer is one and the same and from the same town.
> 
> If I cancel the transaction will she be able to leave feedback?  Or should I go ahead and mail her the d@mn shirt?
> Thanks.


----------



## Tiare

Here's a question, if you have a problem with an item and need to return to seller for a refund,  does Ebay cover the initial shipping charges, or only the purchase price?

I'm not talking about what it costs the buyer to ship back, I mean, the shipping that was part of the purchase price.


----------



## BeenBurned

Tiare said:


> Here's a question, if you have a problem with an item and need to return to seller for a refund,  does Ebay cover the initial shipping charges, or only the purchase price?
> 
> I'm not talking about what it costs the buyer to ship back, I mean, the shipping that was part of the purchase price.


It depends on the reason for the return. 

Many sellers have liberal return policies and will accept a return for any reason. In most of those cases, the buyer pays shipping in both directions. That would include items with "free" shipping since there's really no such thing as free shipping. The seller paid for shipping and it's money that has already been expended and isn't something that the seller made money on.

A lot of buyers will claim SNAD as a way to try to get out of paying shipping but although the buyer may get her way on that transaction, many of those buyers end up on sellers' BBLs. 

It's unfair to sellers for buyers to lie about an item in order not to have to pay shipping.


----------



## Nikki_

MAGJES said:


> I listed a NWT Equipment silk shirt on ebay with a $109.99 FIXED price that retails for $248. Still a current pattern so the price is more than fair.   I received a message from a member asking .......*"will you take $75?"*    That was all they wrote.   $75 for this shirt is ridiculous. Even my asking price is.....
> 
> I answered....no thank you and added that this was a fixed price listing and restated the retail price of $248.   I then blocked.....this is my policy....if I get a offer - I block.   I purposely do not choose to list high using best offers just to haggle back and forth. I do not want them. I think a members should respect that especially if my fixed price is more than fair. I list low JUST to avoid the offers.
> 
> Anyway.....the buyer sends me another message - rude this time.....because I blocked.  I replied only to tell her why I blocked. I did it nicely....stating that it is my policy to avoid claims for partial refunds in order to get the item at the lower original offered price.
> 
> She now has purchased the item using another account....her BF's , brother, father.  I can tell because she signed her name to the 2nd message and the mailing address for the buyer is one and the same and from the same town.
> 
> If I cancel the transaction will she be able to leave feedback?  Or should I go ahead and mail her the d@mn shirt?
> Thanks.



I've recently had the same issue with a buyer circumventing a block. Fortunately it was on a BO item and I was able to figure it out that it was the same person, decline the offer and block the 2nd ID. I called eBay and reported and also reported on the site.

eBay advised me that in the future, once you BBL someone, cease all communication and ignore. 

In your case, I'd call eBay and alert them that your 1st potential buyer that you added to your BBL has circumvented the block with another ID and they should be able to assist you. 

Good Luck.


----------



## whateve

I sold a small item on ebay for $28. I shipped it. An hour after it was shipped, 3 hours after she paid, the buyer asked me to cancel. She says she can't afford it as it is the wrong item. It's already in the postal system. What should I do and what will ebay expect me do? I accept returns but I have a restocking fee. I shipped it for free.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I sold a small item on ebay for $28. I shipped it. An hour after it was shipped, 3 hours after she paid, the buyer asked me to cancel. She says she can't afford it as it is the wrong item. It's already in the postal system. What should I do and what will ebay expect me do? I accept returns but I have a restocking fee. I shipped it for free.


_Dear buyer,

At this time of year, we know the postal service is slower than usual so I make a point to get items out as quickly as possible once payment is made in order to minimize the amount of time it'll take for the purchase to reach you.

Such is the case with your item. As you see from the notice you received from Paypal, the shipping label was printed and the package is already on its way to you having been dropped off at the post office hours ago. 

I do have a return policy so once you receive it, you may return it to me in the same condition as sent. Note that I have a restocking fee that will be deducted from your refund and return shipping is at your expense. 
_


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> _Dear buyer,
> 
> At this time of year, we know the postal service is slower than usual so I make a point to get items out as quickly as possible once payment is made in order to minimize the amount of time it'll take for the purchase to reach you.
> 
> Such is the case with your item. As you see from the notice you received from Paypal, the shipping label was printed and the package is already on its way to you having been dropped off at the post office hours ago.
> 
> I do have a return policy so once you receive it, you may return it to me in the same condition as sent. Note that I have a restocking fee that will be deducted from your refund and return shipping is at your expense.
> _


Thanks. She said she will try to keep it. I guess it depends on what she thinks when she gets it.


----------



## mari_merry

I wish everybody great holidays, hope someone could advise me on this:

Purchased an item on December 9, seller shipped very promptly. 

Couple days later, I log in to check on the progress of my package - but there's no tracking number. So I inquire about it, no answer. Fast forward to today, I message the seller again, she replies that "she was busy ***Christmas time and such***", and uploads a tracking number. 

So I check it and it says package was *delivered * on December 11 to another state 

I message my seller, she replies: _"I def shipped it to NC. why it s saying delivered to parcel locker in Melbourne is beyond me! I will go tomorrow afternoon to see what the heck that even means and what s going on cause I have no clue."_

Confused as of how to proceed...? Could it just be a mis-scan?


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> I wish everybody great holidays, hope someone could advise me on this:
> 
> Purchased an item on December 9, seller shipped very promptly.
> 
> Couple days later, I log in to check on the progress of my package - but there's no tracking number. So I inquire about it, no answer. Fast forward to today, I message the seller again, she replies that "she was busy ***Christmas time and such***", and uploads a tracking number.
> 
> So I check it and it says package was *delivered * on December 11 to another state
> 
> I message my seller, she replies: _"I def shipped it to NC. why it s saying delivered to parcel locker in Melbourne is beyond me! I will go tomorrow afternoon to see what the heck that even means and what s going on cause I have no clue."_
> 
> Confused as of how to proceed...? Could it just be a mis-scan?


Is your seller in Melbourne? If so, it could have been a misscan since delivery is the day after acceptance (when she dropped it off). There's no way you would have received it in 9 hours after it was accepted!

But misscan or not, in order for you to lose a non-receipt case, there has to be a delivery scan to YOUR own zip code. 

I'd give it another week (to allow for the holiday delays) and if you don't get it by then, open INR through PP.


----------



## mari_merry

BeenBurned said:


> Is your seller in Melbourne? If so, it could have been a misscan since delivery is the day after acceptance (when she dropped it off).
> 
> But misscan or not, in order for you to lose a non-receipt case, there has to be a delivery scan to YOUR own zip code.
> 
> I'd give it another week (to allow for the holiday delays) and if you don't get it by then, open INR through PP.



Yes, she lives in Melbourne. Will do as you advised. I don't mind waiting, considering I paid for expedited shipping, still, postal holiday delays are understandable. 

P.S. Just wondering, opening INR through PP is better than &#1077;bay route?


----------



## Maijp

Hi  all ! 


Please help me with this case.


My account was suspended by eBay. The reason was not involved to my buyers, my feedback is 100% ( I will tell you this paintfull story when I can ). Now I have a trouble with a buyer who used to purchased my bag before with a smooth transaction ( repeated buyer)


My buyer has oppened a case of "item not received" asking me to provide tracking number.  I have repplied to buyer request and provided tracking number and the postal tracking datas of "delivered to "his name" and the shipping route was the same with that of previous shipment)


(I should add more that the item has been shipped in time right after the payment was confirmed. Then tracking number was added to both eBay and Paypal. THe message of tracking  number and the EMS website address where the buyer can see shipping situation also was sent to buyer via eBay message. When I found out the tracking data shown that item was watting for pick up I also sent the buyer an email to notice abou its . 
Since the buyer is outside of USA, so even tracking number was added the shipping status tool bar nevers work on this. My account was suspended so the listing and its transaction imfomation included tracking  number were removed on eBay).


Now nearly 2 days have gone since the case was oppened. After I responded to his request, I still have got nothing news from him as well as from eBay about this case.
I has contacted to Paypal to ask for help of keeping my hold fund safe but Paypal told me now they can not do anything for me since the case was opened in eBay.


Please tell me what should I do now ? (I have sent the message / called to eBay to ask how eBay conclude about this case, but now reply on message, just only the eBay staff promised me to call back to me (but I feel hopeless  since I used to see many time they promised to call me but they did not )


If the buyer still continue that he has not get the item ? 
If the buyer never reply to me again ? What happen to this case? How about my fund (still be hold on Paypal )


Any reply will be appriciated. Thank you all in advance !


----------



## BeenBurned

mari_merry said:


> P.S. Just wondering, opening INR through PP is better than &#1077;bay route?


For disputes, SNAD and INR can be opened through either ebay or paypal so you can open through either. But for INR, it's better to open through paypal. 

(OTOH, the reason I suggest SNAD is better opened through ebay is that ebay is more apt to just tell you to send the item back to the seller for a refund. Paypal is more apt to demand an outside "expert" documentation to confirm SNAD. Authentication letters or affadavits can be expensive to get, thus the easier route for SNAD is ebay.)


----------



## whateve

Maijp said:


> Hi  all !
> 
> 
> Please help me with this case.
> 
> 
> My account was suspended by eBay. The reason was not involved to my buyers, my feedback is 100% ( I will tell you this paintfull story when I can ). Now I have a trouble with a buyer who used to purchased my bag before with a smooth transaction ( repeated buyer)
> 
> 
> My buyer has oppened a case of "item not received" asking me to provide tracking number.  I have repplied to buyer request and provided tracking number and the postal tracking datas of "delivered to "his name" and the shipping route was the same with that of previous shipment)
> 
> 
> (I should add more that the item has been shipped in time right after the payment was confirmed. Then tracking number was added to both eBay and Paypal. THe message of tracking  number and the EMS website address where the buyer can see shipping situation also was sent to buyer via eBay message. When I found out the tracking data shown that item was watting for pick up I also sent the buyer an email to notice abou its .
> Since the buyer is outside of USA, so even tracking number was added the shipping status tool bar nevers work on this. My account was suspended so the listing and its transaction imfomation included tracking  number were removed on eBay).
> 
> 
> Now nearly 2 days have gone since the case was oppened. After I responded to his request, I still have got nothing news from him as well as from eBay about this case.
> I has contacted to Paypal to ask for help of keeping my hold fund safe but Paypal told me now they can not do anything for me since the case was opened in eBay.
> 
> 
> Please tell me what should I do now ? (I have sent the message / called to eBay to ask how eBay conclude about this case, but now reply on message, just only the eBay staff promised me to call back to me (but I feel hopeless  since I used to see many time they promised to call me but they did not )
> 
> 
> If the buyer still continue that he has not get the item ?
> If the buyer never reply to me again ? What happen to this case? How about my fund (still be hold on Paypal )
> 
> 
> Any reply will be appriciated. Thank you all in advance !


I suspect that since your account was suspended, your communication channel with your buyer has also been cut off. The buyer can't see the tracking number either, but it should still be visible in the case details. 

You need to call back ebay and get someone on the phone to close the case in your favor, while you wait. Having tracking that shows delivery is all you need in an INR case, unless the item was over $750 and required signature; then you need proof of signature as well.


----------



## MAGJES

This is no biggie but I just noticed the last feedback I received.  I sold a NWT piece of clothing and received positive feedback for it but look at what they wrote......I'm so confused.

_*Beware of BYOD. The 2016 National Education Technology Plan doesn&#8217;t offer much.*_

WHAT?? lol.

btw.....the item I sold was a J.Crew Blazer.

Is it possible to have it removed since it is not related?  I'm not liking the word "beware" especially if someone is merely skimming my feedback.


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> Yhis is no biggie but I just noticed the last feedback I received.  I sold a NWT piece of clothing and received positive feedback for it but look at what they wrote......I'm so confused.
> 
> _*Beware of BYOD. The 2016 National Education Technology Plan doesnt offer much.*_
> 
> WHAT?? lol.
> 
> btw.....the item I sold was a J.Crew Blazer.
> 
> Is it possible to have it removed since it is not related?  I'm not liking the word "beware" especially if someone is merely skimming my feedback.



I agree, it isn't related and it should be removed. Contact eBay.


----------



## Nikki_

MAGJES said:


> This is no biggie but I just noticed the last feedback I received.  I sold a NWT piece of clothing and received positive feedback for it but look at what they wrote......I'm so confused.
> 
> _*Beware of BYOD. The 2016 National Education Technology Plan doesnt offer much.*_
> 
> WHAT?? lol.
> 
> btw.....the item I sold was a J.Crew Blazer.
> 
> Is it possible to have it removed since it is not related?  I'm not liking the word "beware" especially if someone is merely skimming my feedback.



That is odd. 

I agree with Catbird9 and would contact eBay to see if they'd remove it.


----------



## MAGJES

Catbird9 said:


> I agree, it isn't related and it should be removed. Contact eBay.





Nikki_ said:


> That is odd.
> 
> I agree with Catbird9 and would contact eBay to see if they'd remove it.



Thanks ladies,  Would either of you suggest contacting the buyer?  ...or leave her alone?

I'm think she was doing a copy/paste kind of thing and pasted the wrong thing in.  I just don't like the beware word or I'd forget about it.


----------



## Nikki_

MAGJES said:


> Thanks ladies,  Would either of you suggest contacting the buyer?  ...or leave her alone?
> 
> I'm think she was doing a copy/paste kind of thing and pasted the wrong thing in.  I just don't like the beware word or I'd forget about it.



I may be wrong (and anyone please correct me if I am) but I don't believe that a buyer can revise positive FB. 

I think I'd just bypass the buyer and go straight to eBay. Using the word "Beware" in positive FB can be considered a soft positive.


----------



## PikaboICU

Nikki_ said:


> I may be wrong (and anyone please correct me if I am) but I don't believe that a buyer can revise positive FB.
> 
> I think I'd just bypass the buyer and go straight to eBay. Using the word "Beware" in positive FB can be considered a soft positive.




I'm pretty sure that is correct.


----------



## onmymind24seven

hi ladies, this is the first time i ran into a seller that's not responsive. I bid on an item and won on the morning of the 14th.  Yesterday, i contacted her to ask if she have ship the item yet and if i can have tracking when it's available. no reply and the estimate delivery time suppose to be on the 17th til 21st.  my question is...what's the general rule on filing a INR? TIA!


----------



## PikaboICU

onmymind24seven said:


> hi ladies, this is the first time i ran into a seller that's not responsive. I bid on an item and won on the morning of the 14th.  Yesterday, i contacted her to ask if she have ship the item yet and if i can have tracking when it's available. no reply and the estimate delivery time suppose to be on the 17th til 21st.  my question is...what's the general rule on filing a INR? TIA!




There was no tracking uploaded into the transaction?

Since the outside delivery date is the 21st and it's only the 19th and since this is Holiday shipping season, I would give it a few days past the 21st just to be certain it isn't delayed.
Is this an experienced seller?
If you're concerned you can open the INR after the 21st and that might prompt your seller to enter tracking info into the case but if it were me _personally_, I would give it a few extra days. Ebay's estimates are often very unreasonable because they're based on past shipping times & shipping method. It's ALWAYS slower this time of year.

I had a 2 day priority package take 6 days and it was only WA to CA.

Also depending on what time you messaged yesterday, they might have already been done for the week. Some sellers only "work" Mon-Fri so perhaps they will reply on Monday.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> This is no biggie but I just noticed the last feedback I received.  I sold a NWT piece of clothing and received positive feedback for it but look at what they wrote......I'm so confused.
> 
> _*Beware of BYOD. The 2016 National Education Technology Plan doesnt offer much.*_
> 
> WHAT?? lol.
> 
> btw.....the item I sold was a J.Crew Blazer.
> 
> Is it possible to have it removed since it is not related?  I'm not liking the word "beware" especially if someone is merely skimming my feedback.


Just out of curiosity, did you look at the buyer's bidding history:
http://www.watchcount.com/bh.php?bhuid=&bhsb=Show+Buyer/Bidder+History#serp

I wonder whether it's in reference to another purchase or if it's totally separate from ebay.

In any case, I'd contact ebay.


----------



## Toby93

I have a question.   I bid and won an item on Ebay that was breakable.  The seller sent it in a priority envelope with no extra padding and it arrived broken.  The seller doesn't take returns, but I stated that it arrived broken and would like to return it for a refund.

  The seller has now gotten back to me and said that he is sorry it arrived broken, but it is now my problem and that I need to take it up with USPS since he purchased extra insurance.  I don't think this is the post offices problem and certainly not mine. 

 Am I in the wrong here?  Is it not the sellers responsibility to open a claim through USPS?


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> I have a question.   I bid and won an item on Ebay that was breakable.  The seller sent it in a priority envelope with no extra padding and it arrived broken.  The seller doesn't take returns, but I stated that it arrived broken and would like to return it for a refund.
> 
> The seller has now gotten back to me and said that he is sorry it arrived broken, but it is now my problem and that I need to take it up with USPS since he purchased extra insurance.  I don't think this is the post offices problem and certainly not mine.
> 
> Am I in the wrong here?  Is it not the sellers responsibility to open a claim through USPS?


It isn't your problem. Open a not as described claim with ebay. You are protected by ebay buyer protection. The seller needs to take some responsibility for packing it poorly. I believe the seller needs your cooperation in order to file the insurance claim with the post office.  I don't know if the post office would pay under this circumstance.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> It isn't your problem. Open a not as described claim with ebay. You are protected by ebay buyer protection. The seller needs to take some responsibility for packing it poorly. I believe the seller needs your cooperation in order to file the insurance claim with the post office.  I don't know if the post office would pay under this circumstance.



100% THAT^^^


It is the seller's responsibility to pack properly and get you the item unbroken! Sounds like they should have used a box. 
I would NEVER ship a breakable item in an envelope padded or not.

File like Whateve posted, seller must refund you then they get refunded by the USPS or in this case maybe NOT.


----------



## Toby93

PikaboICU said:


> 100% THAT^^^
> 
> 
> It is the seller's responsibility to pack properly and get you the item unbroken! Sounds like they should have used a box.
> I would NEVER ship a breakable item in an envelope padded or not.
> 
> File like Whateve posted, seller must refund you then they get refunded by the USPS or in this case maybe NOT.



Honestly, I was beyond shocked when it arrived and so disappointed.  I have opened a "return item" claim through eBay, but I can't ask them to step in until the 22nd.  The seller has been very uncooperative throughout the whole transaction, so I don't see him accepting the return without being told to by eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

Toby93 said:


> I have a question.   I bid and won an item on Ebay that was breakable.  The seller sent it in a priority envelope with no extra padding and it arrived broken.  The seller doesn't take returns, but I stated that it arrived broken and would like to return it for a refund.
> 
> The seller has now gotten back to me and said that he is sorry it arrived broken, but it is now my problem and that I need to take it up with USPS since he purchased extra insurance.  I don't think this is the post offices problem and certainly not mine.
> 
> Am I in the wrong here?  Is it not the sellers responsibility to open a claim through USPS?





whateve said:


> It isn't your problem. Open a not as described claim with ebay. You are protected by ebay buyer protection. The seller needs to take some responsibility for packing it poorly. I believe the seller needs your cooperation in order to file the insurance claim with the post office.  I don't know if the post office would pay under this circumstance.





Toby93 said:


> Honestly, I was beyond shocked when it arrived and so disappointed.  I have opened a "return item" claim through eBay, but I can't ask them to step in until the 22nd.  The seller has been very uncooperative throughout the whole transaction, so I don't see him accepting the return without being told to by eBay.


Seriously? This is the type of seller who earns whatever appropriate feedback you feel is accurate!

While either side can file an insurance claim, in this case, the seller is completely wrong! Even if she'd marked the package as "fragile," it's her responsiblity to pack it securely. So as Whateve pointed out, she might even have trouble with a claim for a shoddily wrapped breakable item.

As for your claim, your "return item" dispute should be SNAD! After giving you a hard time for your having received a broken item, a SNAD dispute will give her a well-deserved account ding and would essentially guarantee a victory for you as far as the dispute goes.


----------



## Toby93

PikaboICU said:


> 100% THAT^^^
> 
> 
> It is the seller's responsibility to pack properly and get you the item unbroken! Sounds like they should have used a box.
> I would NEVER ship a breakable item in an envelope padded or not.
> 
> File like Whateve posted, seller must refund you then they get refunded by the USPS or in this case maybe NOT.





BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? This is the type of seller who earns whatever appropriate feedback you feel is accurate!
> 
> While either side can file an insurance claim, in this case, the seller is completely wrong! Even if she'd marked the package as "fragile," it's her responsiblity to pack it securely. So as Whateve pointed out, she might even have trouble with a claim for a shoddily wrapped breakable item.
> 
> As for your claim, your "return item" dispute should be SNAD! After giving you a hard time for your having received a broken item, a SNAD dispute will give her a well-deserved account ding and would essentially guarantee a victory for you as far as the dispute goes.


Can you file a SNAD once you have already filed a "return item" dispute?  I probably messed this up, but I was upset over the item that I received since it is now destroyed and there was no need for it to be.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Toby93 said:


> Honestly, I was beyond shocked when it arrived and so disappointed.  I have opened a "return item" claim through eBay, but I can't ask them to step in until the 22nd.  The seller has been very uncooperative throughout the whole transaction, so I don't see him accepting the return without being told to by eBay.



You should have filed a "item not as described" case rather than a return request. Your seller is not going to cooperate with your return request. I would call eBay now and explain to them what happened and ask them for a refund. There is no point sending it back since it's broken.


----------



## Maijp

whateve said:


> I suspect that since your account was suspended, your communication channel with your buyer has also been cut off. The buyer can't see the tracking number either, but it should still be visible in the case details.
> 
> You need to call back ebay and get someone on the phone to close the case in your favor, while you wait. Having tracking that shows delivery is all you need in an INR case, unless the item was over $750 and required signature; then you need proof of signature as well.



thank you very much for saving your time to give me such a useful advice. i have called ebay, they told me to wait untill 22.


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> Can you file a SNAD once you have already filed a "return item" dispute?  I probably messed this up, but I was upset over the item that I received since it is now destroyed and there was no need for it to be.


The SNAD is part of the return item case. As long as you picked a reason that put the blame on the seller, you'll be fine. If the seller doesn't normally take returns, these would probably be your only options.


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> The SNAD is part of the return item case. As long as you picked a reason that put the blame on the seller, you'll be fine. If the seller doesn't normally take returns, these would probably be your only options.



I called eBay and the agent says that the "return item" case was fine but I still have to wait until the 22nd for eBay to step in. If the seller refuses to take the return then apparently eBay will issue a label and take the funds from the seller for the label and refund me.  I hope the agent know what she is talking about as I have heard from BB that they tell you what you want to hear to get you off the phone!


----------



## PikaboICU

Toby93 said:


> I called eBay and the agent says that the "return item" case was fine but I still have to wait until the 22nd for eBay to step in. If the seller refuses to take the return then apparently eBay will issue a label and take the funds from the seller for the label and refund me.  I hope the agent know what she is talking about as I have heard from BB that they tell you what you want to hear to get you off the phone!




You're good. That was correct info. They give the seller a few days to send the return label and do the right thing.
If the seller doesn't, eBay will issue you the return label and once tracking shows delivered, you'll get refunded.
In this case the rep gave you the truth.


----------



## Toby93

PikaboICU said:


> You're good. That was correct info. They give the seller a few days to send the return label and do the right thing.
> If the seller doesn't, eBay will issue you the return label and once tracking shows delivered, you'll get refunded.
> In this case the rep gave you the truth.



Thank you to everyone for the advice  I will have to wait a few more days and see if seller responds.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,
I won a pair of shoes from an ebay valet store (first time doing this, hope it works). The seller is in CA and I'm having them shipped to CA. When I went to check out, there is a CA sales tax added. This is not mentioned in the auction. Is it normal? Do they have to state it for it to be applicable or is it the law in CA?

Thank you


----------



## Catbird9

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> I won a pair of shoes from an ebay valet store (first time doing this, hope it works). The seller is in CA and I'm having them shipped to CA. When I went to check out, there is a CA sales tax added. This is not mentioned in the auction. Is it normal? Do they have to state it for it to be applicable or is it the law in CA?
> 
> Thank you



Check the Shipping and Payments tab on the listing. Put in the zip code where the item is being shipped. Sales tax info should show up there.


----------



## soleilbrun

Catbird9 said:


> Check the Shipping and Payments tab on the listing. Put in the zip code where the item is being shipped. Sales tax info should show up there.



Thank you. It is exactly that. I shall pay now.


----------



## PikaboICU

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you. It is exactly that. I shall pay now.



I've purchased from the eBay Valet several times and been very happy with each item.
The prices are usually very good but they do charge sales tax for every state. I had to pay WA State tax.

They pack everything in fantastic boxes with great padding. They are very sturdy and I always reuse them. At times however, they use a box that is WAY TOO BIG for the item. 
IMHO eBay Valet great for shopping not too good if you want to use them to sell your items, their percentage & discounts are rather high. 

I hope you love your new shoes.


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> I won a pair of shoes from an ebay valet store (first time doing this, hope it works). The seller is in CA and I'm having them shipped to CA. When I went to check out, there is a CA sales tax added. This is not mentioned in the auction. Is it normal? Do they have to state it for it to be applicable or is it the law in CA?
> 
> Thank you


It is actually the law in California that every item sold from a California seller to a California buyer is supposed to be charged sales tax. However, the seller has to get a resale license so most small sellers don't. The state could potentially come after those sellers for unpaid taxes. Some sellers get around the law by not selling to anyone in their state. If a seller doesn't charge sales tax, the buyer is supposed to pay a use tax whether or not she bought the item from a California seller, as long as the item is to be used or delivered to California.

It doesn't matter if the item is new or used, or if the seller is selling a new item she already paid sales tax on.

It isn't apparent with the ebay page format that you will be charged sales tax unless you click on the shipping and payments tab. I've been surprised many times when I go to check out.


----------



## soleilbrun

PikaboICU said:


> I've purchased from the eBay Valet several times and been very happy with each item.
> The prices are usually very good but they do charge sales tax for every state. I had to pay WA State tax.
> 
> They pack everything in fantastic boxes with great padding. They are very sturdy and I always reuse them. At times however, they use a box that is WAY TOO BIG for the item.
> IMHO eBay Valet great for shopping not too good if you want to use them to sell your items, their percentage & discounts are rather high.
> 
> I hope you love your new shoes.



I love  the shoes and I don't even have them yet. They are a bday/xmas present to myself. I hope my transaction goes without a hitch.



whateve said:


> It is actually the law in California that every item sold from a California seller to a California buyer is supposed to be charged sales tax. However, the seller has to get a resale license so most small sellers don't. The state could potentially come after those sellers for unpaid taxes. Some sellers get around the law by not selling to anyone in their state. If a seller doesn't charge sales tax, the buyer is supposed to pay a use tax whether or not she bought the item from a California seller, as long as the item is to be used or delivered to California.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the item is new or used, or if the seller is selling a new item she already paid sales tax on.
> 
> It isn't apparent with the ebay page format that you will be charged sales tax unless you click on the shipping and payments tab. I've been surprised many times when I go to check out.



This is the first time this has happened to me. I have never charged sales tax either. I hope the IRS doesn't come looking for me.


----------



## Happy thoughts

I just had something happen I would like to share and get some input on. 
I have a pair of Retro Air Jordan's for sale. I bought these brand new from a store in the mall in 2013. 
Franca0009 sends this message along with an extremely low offer: " I can tell these Jordan's are fake, I'll give you 100$'s for them with free shipping. " 
I declined , told him they absolutely without question are NOT fake and that he was blocked. 
What was that about?? 
I just wonder if it was a scam or did they really think the shoes are fake? Ugh!


----------



## BeenBurned

Happy thoughts said:


> I just had something happen I would like to share and get some input on.
> I have a pair of Retro Air Jordan's for sale. I bought these brand new from a store in the mall in 2013.
> Franca0009 sends this message along with an extremely low offer: " I can tell these Jordan's are fake, I'll give you 100$'s for them with free shipping. "
> I declined , told him they absolutely without question are NOT fake and that he was blocked.
> What was that about??
> I just wonder if it was a scam or did they really think the shoes are fake? Ugh!


It's a tactic often used by wannabe buyers who try to get an item cheaper.

I'd block the buyer.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BeenBurned said:


> It's a tactic often used by wannabe buyers who try to get an item cheaper.
> 
> I'd block the buyer.




Yeah. If he can tell they are fake, why would he pay for a fake pair of shoes?

Block.


----------



## MAGJES

Does this sound like a set up of some kind?   I'm getting so paranoid about ebay buyers.

I sold a pair of Valentino NIB Flats today.  BIN Auction - Immediate Payment.  The buyer asked no questions before she purchased.
After she paid she sent a message *telling* me to send the receipt.  Did not ask if I _had_ a receipt...which I do not. 

_(Like a receipt means anything)_


----------



## noshoepolish

MAGJES said:


> Does this sound like a set up of some kind?   I'm getting so paranoid about ebay buyers.
> 
> I sold a pair of Valentino NIB Flats today.  BIN Auction - Immediate Payment.  The buyer asked no questions before she purchased.
> After she paid she sent a message *telling* me to send the receipt.  Did not ask if I _had_ a receipt...which I do not.
> 
> _(Like a receipt means anything)_




I would put a packing slip in the box.


----------



## MAGJES

noshoepolish said:


> I would put a packing slip in the box.



Thanks. Good idea.

I now have another message for the buyer.
*"I assume this is 100% authentic right?"*


I never understand this question when asked. Like a scammer would up and admit they were peddling fake items.


----------



## noshoepolish

MAGJES said:


> Thanks. Good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I now have another message for the buyer.
> 
> *"I assume this is 100% authentic right?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understand this question when asked. Like a scammer would up and admit they were peddling fake items.




I would ask if she wants out then cancel and block.


----------



## Amberrr123

I just bought a constance before finding this amazing website I know it's to help with active auctions is there anyway to post a bag I already have? Also is there a way to spot fake constance thread anywhere. There is so many threads on this site very awesome but a little overwhelming to purse forum newb 
Thanks in advance to anyone that can help me I look forward to finally having a place to talk about fashion, with people as obsessed as I am


----------



## trefusisgirl

Amberrr123 said:


> I just bought a constance before finding this amazing website I know it's to help with active auctions is there anyway to post a bag I already have? Also is there a way to spot fake constance thread anywhere. There is so many threads on this site very awesome but a little overwhelming to purse forum newb
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone that can help me I look forward to finally having a place to talk about fashion, with people as obsessed as I am





Hello, welcome to tpf, there are enough threads here to totally feed your fashion obsession and discuss it with all of those who have the same obsession.

There is an authenticate thread for most designer handbags, definately for Hermes.

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-hermes/authenticate-hermes-bag-please-read-rules-use-format-731233-622.html"]

That link should take you to their authentication thread and give you the rules for what they expect when requesting authentication.  Each authentication thread has a set of clearly laid down requirements and do bear in mind that the authenticators are contributing members of tpf who give up their time to help others for free.

Enjoy yourself on here it is a great place to learn more and chat to like minded ladies and gents.


----------



## Toby93

PikaboICU said:


> 100% THAT^^^
> 
> 
> It is the seller's responsibility to pack properly and get you the item unbroken! Sounds like they should have used a box.
> I would NEVER ship a breakable item in an envelope padded or not.
> 
> File like Whateve posted, seller must refund you then they get refunded by the USPS or in this case maybe NOT.



I can't contact eBay until tomorrow, but I just received a message from seller.  He is really not making this easy

"You are the buyer, you bought insurance through USPS. It is your responsibility to go to them and get your money back. I will not be going to USPS to get your money for you. zzronboart"


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> I can't contact eBay until tomorrow, but I just received a message from seller.  He is really not making this easy
> 
> "You are the buyer, you bought insurance through USPS. It is your responsibility to go to them and get your money back. I will not be going to USPS to get your money for you. zzronboart"


You don't need to respond to the seller. Just escalate the case tomorrow and explain that the seller hasn't cooperated. You want a complete refund, including shipping. It is likely that you won't have to return it at all, since the seller isn't cooperating.

ETA: By the way, you didn't buy the insurance, the seller did!


----------



## Toby93

whateve said:


> You don't need to respond to the seller. Just escalate the case tomorrow and explain that the seller hasn't cooperated. You want a complete refund, including shipping. It is likely that you won't have to return it at all, since the seller isn't cooperating.
> 
> ETA: By the way, you didn't buy the insurance, the seller did!



Thank you for the info!  The rep at Ebay said that they would issue a shipping label so I am sending it back - I don't know what the hours are over the holidays, but I imagine there is a time limit?


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> Thank you for the info!  The rep at Ebay said that they would issue a shipping label so I am sending it back - I don't know what the hours are over the holidays, but I imagine there is a time limit?


You don't need to worry. You have plenty of time.  
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html


----------



## PikaboICU

Toby93 said:


> I can't contact eBay until tomorrow, but I just received a message from seller.  He is really not making this easy
> 
> "You are the buyer, you bought insurance through USPS. It is your responsibility to go to them and get your money back. I will not be going to USPS to get your money for you. zzronboart"




OMGOSH! 
I'm so sorry! That is a terrible seller, just awful.
Insurance is to protect the seller NOT the buyer! You are already protected by the guarantee.

I'm glad Whateve was here to help you out.

How would it be if a seller wasn't responsible to get items to buyers unbroken?
They could toss a broken widget in a box and say- "too bad for you" "collect the insurance". 
That would be a nightmare- sellers would be mailing off all sorts of broken crud. 
Shaking my head at your seller's attitude! They do not understand how eBay works or how being a vendor in general works. They need to get out of this business! 

You'll get refunded thankfully and hopefully that will teach this seller a lesson! If not, they wont be selling on eBay much longer.


----------



## BeenBurned

Toby93 said:


> I can't contact eBay until tomorrow, but I just received a message from seller.  He is really not making this easy
> 
> "You are the buyer, you bought insurance through USPS. It is your responsibility to go to them and get your money back. I will not be going to USPS to get your money for you. zzronboart"


While I'm not a fan of arbitrarily negging sellers, zzronboart has to be one of the rudest and irresponsible sellers I've heard about in a long time. 

And IMO, this is one of those cases where the seller has earned a negative feedback!

ETA: Was it the Louis Vuitton Limited VIP Accessory Case? Are you aware that all her pictures in all her listings were stolen from other sources? 
Her listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitton-Limited-VIP-Accessory-Case-/161910840726?hash=item25b2a35d96%3Ag%3A55IAAOSwqv9V7R7F&nma=true&si=e5%252FmhnY8mHuRcBA4Dvka7MQix4s%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Pictures were stolen from this Tradesy seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Or was it a Samsung phone with a stock pic: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gal...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## onmymind24seven

PikaboICU said:


> There was no tracking uploaded into the transaction?
> 
> Since the outside delivery date is the 21st and it's only the 19th and since this is Holiday shipping season, I would give it a few days past the 21st just to be certain it isn't delayed.
> Is this an experienced seller?
> If you're concerned you can open the INR after the 21st and that might prompt your seller to enter tracking info into the case but if it were me _personally_, I would give it a few extra days. Ebay's estimates are often very unreasonable because they're based on past shipping times & shipping method. It's ALWAYS slower this time of year.
> 
> I had a 2 day priority package take 6 days and it was only WA to CA.
> 
> Also depending on what time you messaged yesterday, they might have already been done for the week. Some sellers only "work" Mon-Fri so perhaps they will reply on Monday.



Thank you for replying, it was a new seller with under 5 feedback. Without a word, she refunded me the money last night. Now I'm pondering what feedback to leave. suggestions?


----------



## Toby93

BeenBurned said:


> While I'm not a fan of arbitrarily negging sellers, zzronboart has to be one of the rudest and irresponsible sellers I've heard about in a long time.
> 
> And IMO, this is one of those cases where the seller has earned a negative feedback!
> 
> ETA: Was it the Louis Vuitton Limited VIP Accessory Case? Are you aware that all her pictures in all her listings were stolen from other sources?
> Her listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitton-Limited-VIP-Accessory-Case-/161910840726?hash=item25b2a35d96%3Ag%3A55IAAOSwqv9V7R7F&nma=true&si=e5%252FmhnY8mHuRcBA4Dvka7MQix4s%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Pictures were stolen from this Tradesy seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Or was it a Samsung phone with a stock pic:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gal...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


It was the LV Accessory Case and I was not aware that the pics were stolen!  I had originally asked the seller if they would accept $10 less than their asking price.  I figured it would cover the $11.99 shipping.  Seller accepted my offer and relisted at the agreed on price.  I was at work when I received the message and went ahead and bought it on my phone and paid for it through Paypal.  It was only when I got home that I realized that the seller had raised the shipping to $19.99!!  

I messaged him and let him know that it was not any deal for me since he raised the shipping - turned out to be the exact same price in the end, but he was so rude then that I backed off and figured it was my own fault for not checking.  I was so disappointed when it arrived - I couldn't believe that anyone would even think of shipping something so fragile this way. 

 I had no idea that the item was so heavy also, it weighs almost 2 pounds.  It is so beautiful and now it is worthless.  I think the seller has an idea that USPS will not pay out the insurance and is thinking that they will make me try to recoup my money!


----------



## noshoepolish

Toby93 said:


> I have a question.   I bid and won an item on Ebay that was breakable.  The seller sent it in a priority envelope with no extra padding and it arrived broken.  The seller doesn't take returns, but I stated that it arrived broken and would like to return it for a refund.
> 
> 
> 
> The seller has now gotten back to me and said that he is sorry it arrived broken, but it is now my problem and that I need to take it up with USPS since he purchased extra insurance.  I don't think this is the post offices problem and certainly not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I in the wrong here?  Is it not the sellers responsibility to open a claim through USPS?




Save all packing materials.  If he finally gets smart he will need the photos for his claim.  He will most likely lose as USPS has strict packaging guidelines.

A few months ago I sent a cheap item, double boxed, well packed.  Buyer sent me a photo (not sure if it was a switch).  I filled out the insurance form but refunded my buyer immediately.  I got the insurance check within 2 weeks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Toby93 said:


> It was the LV Accessory Case and I was not aware that the pics were stolen!  I had originally asked the seller if they would accept $10 less than their asking price.  I figured it would cover the $11.99 shipping.  Seller accepted my offer and relisted at the agreed on price.  I was at work when I received the message and went ahead and bought it on my phone and paid for it through Paypal.  It was only when I got home that I realized that the seller had raised the shipping to $19.99!!
> 
> I messaged him and let him know that it was not any deal for me since he raised the shipping - turned out to be the exact same price in the end, but he was so rude then that I backed off and figured it was my own fault for not checking.  I was so disappointed when it arrived - I couldn't believe that anyone would even think of shipping something so fragile this way.
> 
> I had no idea that the item was so heavy also, it weighs almost 2 pounds.  It is so beautiful and now it is worthless.  I think the seller has an idea that USPS will not pay out the insurance and is thinking that they will make me try to recoup my money!


I'd file SNAD through ebay. You should win easily. Let the seller try to explain to the post office why she'd ship a fragile item in a bubble mailer.


----------



## Toby93

BeenBurned said:


> I'd file SNAD through ebay. You should win easily. Let the seller try to explain to the post office why she'd ship a fragile item in a bubble mailer.



I can't file an SNAD as I have already filed a "Return Item".  Hopefully it will all work out as it was so under packed.


----------



## PikaboICU

onmymind24seven said:


> Thank you for replying, it was a new seller with under 5 feedback. Without a word, she refunded me the money last night. Now I'm pondering what feedback to leave. suggestions?




Well I can tell you that seller already has a defect for the cancelled sale.. Unless they did a "buyer request" cancel.. If you get one of those, decline it.
Come Feb those defects will be a lot more damaging than a neg FB- as they should.

I think I would say something like: "Very disappointed seller cancelled sale with no contact but did refund"
That explains most of it.. And yes, that's a neg as they never even contacted you to explain you wouldn't be getting your item. Honesty goes a long way for me and if a seller would just be honest- I respect that but in your case, they ignored you. 

Sorry what a disappointment right at Christmas!


----------



## onmymind24seven

PikaboICU said:


> Well I can tell you that seller already has a defect for the cancelled sale.. Unless they did a "buyer request" cancel.. If you get one of those, decline it.
> Come Feb those defects will be a lot more damaging than a neg FB- as they should.
> 
> I think I would say something like: "Very disappointed seller cancelled sale with no contact but did refund"
> That explains most of it.. And yes, that's a neg as they never even contacted you to explain you wouldn't be getting your item. Honesty goes a long way for me and if a seller would just be honest- I respect that but in your case, they ignored you.
> 
> Sorry what a disappointment right at Christmas!



exactly! if she would of been honest and said "Sorry,  i changed my mind about selling," then i would of just sucked up my disappointment and moved on.  It was totally irresponsible on her part. Thank you for all your help Pikabol. Merry xmas!!!


----------



## PikaboICU

onmymind24seven said:


> exactly! if she would of been honest and said "Sorry,  i changed my mind about selling," then i would of just sucked up my disappointment and moved on.  It was totally irresponsible on her part. Thank you for all your help Pikabol. Merry xmas!!!



You're welcome, no worries.. 
I only wish this had ended with you getting your item. 

You have a VERY Merry Christmas too!!  :xtree:


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

tua said:


> Can someone plz help..I shipped an item via USPS. the item was wrapped in bubble wrap and it was shipped in a padded large post office envelope..Seller received the item and claims that the package was damaged and the damage was also done all the way in to the item..Now they want refund. what am I suppose to do? I know it is not their fault but at the same time I dont want to pay and receive a damaged item when it was brand new when I shipped it..


So I refunded the buyer the money and after a week and a half I received my package back. I got sent a used bag with heavy corner wear and used handles. Im so upset about this whole situation. This is not my brand new bag that sent out Im so upset. Has this happened to anyone of you guys?


----------



## PikaboICU

tua said:


> So I refunded the buyer the money and after a week and a half I received my package back. I got sent a used bag with heavy corner wear and used handles. Im so upset about this whole situation. This is not my brand new bag that sent out Im so upset. Has this happened to anyone of you guys?




I'm so sorry... So they switched your bag out for a used one?

I've seen this happen before, not to me but others, it's a horrible scam.
The advice I've seen given is to file reports with the Postal Inspector for mail fraud, the police and IC3. AFTER you do all that report the buyer for abuse of the money back guarantee with all the details, photos of your bag and the bag you received and copies of all the reports you filed.
When all of that is done, CALL eBay and explain the situation.
This is theft and fraud and if you get the right people, they might at least give you a courtesy refund and the buyer will be on the list of abusers.

Perhaps others (BeenBurned)  will have some advice for you..

I am sorry!!    SCAMMERS SUCK!!!  :censor:


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Well I can tell you that seller already has a defect for the cancelled sale.. Unless they did a "buyer request" cancel.. If you get one of those, decline it.
> Come Feb those defects will be a lot more damaging than a neg FB- as they should.
> 
> I think I would say something like: "Very disappointed seller cancelled sale with no contact but did refund"
> That explains most of it.. And yes, that's a neg as they never even contacted you to explain you wouldn't be getting your item. Honesty goes a long way for me and if a seller would just be honest- I respect that but in your case, they ignored you.
> 
> Sorry what a disappointment right at Christmas!





onmymind24seven said:


> exactly! if she would of been honest and said "Sorry,  i changed my mind about selling," then i would of just sucked up my disappointment and moved on.  It was totally irresponsible on her part. Thank you for all your help Pikabol. Merry xmas!!!


A seller with only 5 feedback isn't going to worry about a defect in their seller performance. This seller deserves a negative to warn other buyers.


----------



## whateve

tua said:


> So I refunded the buyer the money and after a week and a half I received my package back. I got sent a used bag with heavy corner wear and used handles. Im so upset about this whole situation. This is not my brand new bag that sent out Im so upset. Has this happened to anyone of you guys?


I'm so sorry! PikaboICU has some good advice. 

I would never have given a refund until I had the bag back in hand. I doubt there is any way for you to recoup your lost funds, unless you get someone sympathetic at ebay. I've gotten courtesy refunds before but they were for small amounts. The buyer deserves to be charged with a crime.


PikaboICU said:


> I'm so sorry... So they switched your bag out for a used one?
> 
> I've seen this happen before, not to me but others, it's a horrible scam.
> The advice I've seen given is to file reports with the Postal Inspector for mail fraud, the police and IC3. AFTER you do all that report the buyer for abuse of the money back guarantee with all the details, photos of your bag and the bag you received and copies of all the reports you filed.
> When all of that is done, CALL eBay and explain the situation.
> This is theft and fraud and if you get the right people, they might at least give you a courtesy refund and the buyer will be on the list of abusers.
> 
> Perhaps others (BeenBurned)  will have some advice for you..
> 
> I am sorry!!    SCAMMERS SUCK!!!  :censor:


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

PikaboICU said:


> I'm so sorry... So they switched your bag out for a used one?
> 
> I've seen this happen before, not to me but others, it's a horrible scam.
> The advice I've seen given is to file reports with the Postal Inspector for mail fraud, the police and IC3. AFTER you do all that report the buyer for abuse of the money back guarantee with all the details, photos of your bag and the bag you received and copies of all the reports you filed.
> When all of that is done, CALL eBay and explain the situation.
> This is theft and fraud and if you get the right people, they might at least give you a courtesy refund and the buyer will be on the list of abusers.
> 
> Perhaps others (BeenBurned)  will have some advice for you..
> 
> I am sorry!!    SCAMMERS SUCK!!!  :censor:





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry! PikaboICU has some good advice.
> 
> I would never have given a refund until I had the bag back in hand. I doubt there is any way for you to recoup your lost funds, unless you get someone sympathetic at ebay. I've gotten courtesy refunds before but they were for small amounts. The buyer deserves to be charged with a crime.



Thank you for all ur responses. At this point Im just happy that the value of the bag wasnt that much. I think from now on I will really look at the buyers feedback before I sell my items to them and she has several negative feedback from others sellers. I will also cancel any transaction if necessary before I even ship out my items


----------



## Catbird9

tua said:


> Thank you for all ur responses. At this point Im just happy that the value of the bag wasnt that much. I think from now on I will really look at the buyers feedback before I sell my items to them and she has several negative feedback from others sellers. I will also cancel any transaction if necessary before I even ship out my items



Right!

And hopefully this will never come up again, but if it does, never give a refund before you receive the item back!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Catbird9 said:


> Right!
> 
> And hopefully this will never come up again, but if it does, never give a refund before you receive the item back!


I did not give a refund my funds were never released bc as soon as the buyer received the item within the same day they opened up the "Money back" guarantee" claim. I just cant understand how some1 can be so low. the bag didnt even cost that much


----------



## threadbender

tua said:


> I did not give a refund my funds were never released bc as soon as the buyer received the item within the same day they opened up the "Money back" guarantee" claim. I just cant understand how some1 can be so low. the bag didnt even cost that much



Make sure the scammer's ID is on the non-paying bidders thread.


----------



## poopsie

tua said:


> Thank you for all ur responses. At this point Im just happy that the value of the bag wasnt that much. I think from now on I will really look at the buyers feedback before I sell my items to them and she has several negative feedback from others sellers. I will also cancel any transaction if necessary before I even ship out my items





So sorry you ran into that POS scammer 


Sellers are not allowed to leave a buyer negative fb....no matter how badly they were abused. Buyers are only allowed to receive positive fb. A seller that leaves a negative comment can be sanctioned. Only sellers can receive negative fb .


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

poopsie said:


> So sorry you ran into that POS scammer
> 
> 
> Sellers are not allowed to leave a buyer negative fb....no matter how badly they were abused. Buyers are only allowed to receive positive fb. A seller that leaves a negative comment can be sanctioned. Only sellers can receive negative fb .


thank you poopie I really appreciate ur support im a lil apprehensive now about selling my things on  ebay but the good thing is that its really helping with my shopping addiction and impulsivity.


----------



## BeenBurned

tua said:


> So I refunded the buyer the money and after a week and a half I received my package back. I got sent a used bag with heavy corner wear and used handles. Im so upset about this whole situation. This is not my brand new bag that sent out Im so upset. Has this happened to anyone of you guys?





PikaboICU said:


> I'm so sorry... So they switched your bag out for a used one?
> 
> I've seen this happen before, not to me but others, it's a horrible scam.
> The advice I've seen given is to file reports with the Postal Inspector for mail fraud, the police and IC3. AFTER you do all that report the buyer for abuse of the money back guarantee with all the details, photos of your bag and the bag you received and copies of all the reports you filed.
> When all of that is done, CALL eBay and explain the situation.
> This is theft and fraud and if you get the right people, they might at least give you a courtesy refund and the buyer will be on the list of abusers.
> 
> Perhaps others (BeenBurned)  will have some advice for you..
> 
> I am sorry!!    SCAMMERS SUCK!!!  :censor:





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry! PikaboICU has some good advice.
> 
> I would never have given a refund until I had the bag back in hand. I doubt there is any way for you to recoup your lost funds, unless you get someone sympathetic at ebay. I've gotten courtesy refunds before but they were for small amounts. The buyer deserves to be charged with a crime.





tua said:


> Thank you for all ur responses. At this point Im just happy that the value of the bag wasnt that much. I think from now on I will really look at the buyers feedback before I sell my items to them and she has several negative feedback from others sellers. I will also cancel any transaction if necessary before I even ship out my items





carlpsmom said:


> Make sure the scammer's ID is on the non-paying bidders thread.


Wait a second. In this thread, the assumption is that the buyer is a scammer. But Tua had made similar posts on the subject in two different places and in the other thread, she posted pictures of the damaged envelope and the buyer didn't lie: 



BeenBurned said:


> She made the same posts in two different  places. The other starts here and a subsequent post shows pictures:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29524143



It starts here. Remember, Tua shipped the bag in an envelope: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29524143

And in this post, there are pictures of the damaged envelope with the post office stamps that it was damaged:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29525381

and my post here shows that the buyer is NOT a scammer:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29525398

IMO, this buyer is being unfairly slammed! The bag should not have been shipped in a bubble mailer.


----------



## Catbird9

:urock:





BeenBurned said:


> Wait a second. In this thread, the assumption is that the buyer is a scammer. But Tua had made similar posts on the subject in two different places and in the other thread, she posted pictures of the damaged envelope and the buyer didn't lie:
> 
> 
> 
> It starts here. Remember, Tua shipped the bag in an envelope:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29524143
> 
> And in this post, there are pictures of the damaged envelope with the post office stamps that it was damaged:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29525381
> 
> and my post here shows that the buyer is NOT a scammer:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29525398
> 
> IMO, this buyer is being unfairly slammed! The bag should not have been shipped in a bubble mailer.


----------



## threadbender

nm


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BeenBurned said:


> Wait a second. In this thread, the assumption is that the buyer is a scammer. But Tua had made similar posts on the subject in two different places and in the other thread, she posted pictures of the damaged envelope and the buyer didn't lie:
> 
> 
> 
> It starts here. Remember, Tua shipped the bag in an envelope:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29524143
> 
> And in this post, there are pictures of the damaged envelope with the post office stamps that it was damaged:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29525381
> 
> and my post here shows that the buyer is NOT a scammer:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/return-policy-927734-3.html#post29525398
> 
> IMO, this buyer is being unfairly slammed! The bag should not have been shipped in a bubble mailer.


STOP being so quick to judge..I understand that you "been burned" I only posted in here bc at the time I was feeling so upset about the situation


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

and it so happened that the damage of the bag was done where the strap connects according to that pic YOU ALL SEE. at the time when the buyer sent pic obviously as you ALL  thought, I thought the same thing. however when I received the bag back it was not my bag. I sent a brand new item with tags attached and I received a used bag with stretched wrinkled leather handles and corner wear at the bottom of the bag


----------



## BeenBurned

tua said:


> and it so happened that the damage of the bag was done where the strap connects according to that pic YOU ALL SEE. at the time when the buyer sent pic obviously as you ALL  thought, I thought the same thing. however when I received the bag back it was not my bag. I sent a brand new item with tags attached and I received a used bag with stretched wrinkled leather handles and corner wear at the bottom of the bag


I posted in the other thread that you'd have a hard time convincing me that a package that was shipped in (what I consider) insecure packaging and was legitimately received with "damaged" markings would just happen to be to a buyer who planned on a switcheroo. The odds of that happening are less than winning the powerball lottery.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BeenBurned said:


> I posted in the other thread that you'd have a hard time convincing me that a package that was shipped in (what I consider) insecure packaging and was legitimately received with "damaged" markings would just happen to be to a buyer who planned on a switcheroo. The odds of that happening are less than winning the powerball lottery.


I dont need to convince you x. Im only here to explain my frustration of what happened to me


----------



## Catbird9

tua said:


> I dont need to convince you x. Im only here to explain my frustration of what happened to me



People are more likely to be supportive if they are convinced your story is true.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Catbird9 said:


> People are more likely to be supportive if they are convinced your story is true.


You don't even know what your talking about.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I most certainly have not seen anywhere close to all of the equipment used by the USPS, but I don't recall seeing the exact wording on that "damaged" stamp before (and it looks blurrier than I'm used to seeing). Is that wording normally used by USPS? How hard is it for a civilian to acquire one, or a counterfeit one? If a bad guy was running a "damaged" stamp scam ring (because it wouldn't be worth acquiring a stamp for just one switcheroo), would there be an obvious pattern?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I most certainly have not seen anywhere close to all of the equipment used by the USPS, but I don't recall seeing the exact wording on that "damaged" stamp before (and it looks blurrier than I'm used to seeing). Is that wording normally used by USPS? How hard is it for a civilian to acquire one, or a counterfeit one? If a bad guy was running a "damaged" stamp scam ring (because it wouldn't be worth acquiring a stamp for just one switcheroo), would there be an obvious pattern?


its funny bc my DH stated that same thing. He was like "what if she stamped that herself" I should had known something was up when she only sent me that one pic with the inside tear where the shoulder strap connects and the rest of the pics where on the package only. Now that I received "that" bag i see that same tear on the inside of the bag, per her pic, however that is no tear on that same part for the outside of the bag. If that pic that she sent me truly represented the damage that was done to the bag then shouldn't the damage had been inside and out. However now that I have received the bag I see that it is only a wear and tear of the shoulder strap and that is no damage to that same spot on the outside just over stretched wrinkled leather handle.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I most certainly have not seen anywhere close to all of the equipment used by the USPS, but I don't recall seeing the exact wording on that "damaged" stamp before (and it looks blurrier than I'm used to seeing). Is that wording normally used by USPS? How hard is it for a civilian to acquire one, or a counterfeit one? If a bad guy was running a "damaged" stamp scam ring (because it wouldn't be worth acquiring a stamp for just one switcheroo), would there be an obvious pattern?



i have received a few items in my lifetime that were marked 'damaged' by USPS. there have several stamps they use depending on what is going on with the package. there is also usually a bunch of stickering on the outside of the package. and usually outside signatures, to show  that postal people inspected it. bubble envelopes often get jammed in machines when they are taped up too much and it ends up ripping open the box/envelope and can damage inside contents. but they try to tape up/repair before delivering and that (usually) delays a shipment. any item i have received marked 'damaged' was always late to arrive by a week or more.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have received a few items in my lifetime that were marked 'damaged' by USPS. there have several stamps they use depending on what is going on with the package. there is also usually a bunch of stickering on the outside of the package. and usually outside signatures, to show  that postal people inspected it. bubble envelopes often get jammed in machines when they are taped up too much and it ends up ripping open the box/envelope and can damage inside contents. but they try to tape up/repair before delivering and that (usually) delays a shipment. any item* i have received marked 'damaged' was always late to arrive by a week or more.*




good to know thanks for all this info. In this case the buyer received her "damaged package" within 3 days from east coast to west coast.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have received a few items in my lifetime that were marked 'damaged' by USPS. there have several stamps they use depending on what is going on with the package. there is also usually a bunch of stickering on the outside of the package. and usually outside signatures, to show  that postal people inspected it. bubble envelopes often get jammed in machines when they are taped up too much and it ends up ripping open the box/envelope and can damage inside contents. but they try to tape up/repair before delivering and that (usually) delays a shipment. any item i have received marked 'damaged' was always late to arrive by a week or more.



Yep, that all (unfortunately) sounds normal to me, too. My concern was the exact wording of that particular stamp used on Tua's package. "Received in damaged condition" almost sounds like the seller (Tua) handed it to the USPS already damaged, and that is not the case here.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have received a few items in my lifetime that were marked 'damaged' by USPS. there have several stamps they use depending on what is going on with the package. there is also usually a bunch of stickering on the outside of the package. and usually outside signatures, to show  that postal people inspected it. bubble envelopes often get jammed in machines when they are taped up too much and it ends up ripping open the box/envelope and can damage inside contents. but they try to tape up/repair before delivering and that (usually) delays a shipment. any item i have received marked 'damaged' was always late to arrive by a week or more.


Are you saying that if I use too much tape on my bubble envelopes, they are more likely to get jammed in the postal machines? That's worrisome. I can't stop myself from taping all the edges.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> Are you saying that if I use too much tape on my bubble envelopes, they are more likely to get jammed in the postal machines? That's worrisome. I can't stop myself from taping all the edges.



yep. over-taping is the main reason stuff gets jammed. i still overtape as well, but it's what jams their machines the most.  try putting anything with (packing) tape into a personal shredder.. total nightmare and ruins the machine


----------



## MAGJES

All you have to do is take the stamped wrapping to the post office or the pic of it if she did not return the wrapping and ask them directly.  Everything else will just be a guess.


----------



## Roooo

Hi! I'm new to TPF and I don't know where to post this, but I just got my first Louis Vuitton about 6 months ago and now there's some discoloration on all four of the bottom corners? Is this normal? I would think not for such an expensive bag, but I do use it as my school bag and carry it around a college campus everyday, maybe not the most careful with it. Should I take it to LV? Is this normal? It's a Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Catbird9

Roooo said:


> Hi! I'm new to TPF and I don't know where to post this, but I just got my first Louis Vuitton about 6 months ago and now there's some discoloration on all four of the bottom corners? Is this normal? I would think not for such an expensive bag, but I do use it as my school bag and carry it around a college campus everyday, maybe not the most careful with it. Should I take it to LV? Is this normal? It's a Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene. Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222628
> View attachment 3222629



Welcome to the forum. Sorry I can't be more helpful on your LV question. (This thread is for eBay/Bonanza Q&A. ) There's a Louis Vuitton Chat thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/louis-vuitton-chat-thread-696625.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Roooo said:


> Hi! I'm new to TPF and I don't know where to post this, but I just got my first Louis Vuitton about 6 months ago and now there's some discoloration on all four of the bottom corners? Is this normal? I would think not for such an expensive bag, but I do use it as my school bag and carry it around a college campus everyday, maybe not the most careful with it. Should I take it to LV? Is this normal? It's a Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene. Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222628
> View attachment 3222629



The canvas print rubbed off.  I have seen this happen before on a YouTube video and on this forum.  If you brought this bag from LV, take the bag in to see if it is wear and tear or defect.


----------



## Junkenpo

Has anyone here left neutral feedback before? Under what circumstances?

And what's the general feel about partial return/refund? 

I won an auction where the listing was several items of jewelry. One item was great, but the other items turned out to be inaccurately described. When I contacted the seller, I pointed out the mistakes, which aren't obvious in their listing pictures.

I wanted to keep the one thing that was as described and suggested return/partial refund for the other items, but the seller wants everything back for a full refund. I'm kind of bummed. I really want to keep the one thing, but have no use for the other items that aren't as described and worth much less since they're not.

So I'm stuck.. I either send everything back... or keep everything and know I'm overpaying to keep the one item...the listing was pricey.... I'm only considering it because the one thing is unique and I would have a hard time finding again. I'm conflicted. 

I've never left anyone neutral or negative feedback before... does this situation warrant it? Or just let it go and leave no feedback?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Junkenpo said:


> Has anyone here left neutral feedback before? Under what circumstances?
> 
> And what's the general feel about partial return/refund?
> 
> I won an auction where the listing was several items of jewelry. One item was great, but the other items turned out to be inaccurately described. When I contacted the seller, I pointed out the mistakes, which aren't obvious in their listing pictures.
> 
> I wanted to keep the one thing that was as described and suggested return/partial refund for the other items, but the seller wants everything back for a full refund. I'm kind of bummed. I really want to keep the one thing, but have no use for the other items that aren't as described and worth much less since they're not.
> 
> So I'm stuck.. I either send everything back... or keep everything and know I'm overpaying to keep the one item...the listing was pricey.... I'm only considering it because the one thing is unique and I would have a hard time finding again. I'm conflicted.
> 
> I've never left anyone neutral or negative feedback before... does this situation warrant it? Or just let it go and leave no feedback?



why would you suggest a partial refund/return? you're the buyer, not the seller and you aren't really in a position to dictate to them what they should do for you. i think a lot of sellers have to deal w/buyers like this... they get an item, are somewhat unhappy, and then try to bargain some more for what they want. you should send it back, as requested, if the items don't meet your standards and accept a full refund. a neutral would be warranted b/c the seller is doing a refund for you (positive), but didn't describe perfectly (negative). those cancel and create a neutral. a neutral would mean the seller worked w/you and helped you out even though the product didn't meet your expectation. i've left 1 neutral in 12 years and generally just feel that no feedback hurts someone more. neutrals do not affect a seller rating and no feedback also won't increase their numbers.


----------



## megt10

Junkenpo said:


> Has anyone here left neutral feedback before? Under what circumstances?
> 
> And what's the general feel about partial return/refund?
> 
> I won an auction where the listing was several items of jewelry. One item was great, but the other items turned out to be inaccurately described. When I contacted the seller, I pointed out the mistakes, which aren't obvious in their listing pictures.
> 
> I wanted to keep the one thing that was as described and suggested return/partial refund for the other items, but the seller wants everything back for a full refund. I'm kind of bummed. I really want to keep the one thing, but have no use for the other items that aren't as described and worth much less since they're not.
> 
> So I'm stuck.. I either send everything back... or keep everything and know I'm overpaying to keep the one item...the listing was pricey.... I'm only considering it because the one thing is unique and I would have a hard time finding again. I'm conflicted.
> 
> I've never left anyone neutral or negative feedback before... does this situation warrant it? Or just let it go and leave no feedback?



I have never left neutral feedback for a seller and only 2 negatives in over 10 years on eBay and 1000 + purchases. I try and give a seller the benefit of the doubt and a chance to do the right thing. In my opinion the seller is doing the right thing by accepting a return. As a seller I would not do a partial. I understand wanting one of the items but not the rest. Perhaps you could ask her to list it separately and that you would be interested in bidding on or buying it. Of course if you leave a neutral feedback for her odds are good she will block you from buying from her again. Tough call. How much do you want that one item? Is it worth what you paid for everything? Can you resell the rest of the items to make up the difference?


----------



## BeenBurned

Junkenpo said:


> And what's the general feel about partial return/refund?
> 
> I won an auction where the listing was several items of jewelry. One item was great, but the other items turned out to be inaccurately described. When I contacted the seller, I pointed out the mistakes, which aren't obvious in their listing pictures.
> 
> I wanted to keep the one thing that was as described and suggested return/partial refund for the other items, but the seller wants everything back for a full refund. I'm kind of bummed. I really want to keep the one thing, but have no use for the other items that aren't as described and worth much less since they're not.
> 
> So I'm stuck.. I either send everything back... or keep everything and know I'm overpaying to keep the one item...the listing was pricey.... I'm only considering it because the one thing is unique and I would have a hard time finding again. I'm conflicted.


I won't comment on feedback because I don't know how accurately or inaccurately the seller represented the item. 

But your request for a partial is a common request that buyers make and it frustrates sellers. Buyers either want the item but don't want it for as much as they paid so they find faults (real or imagined) to try to negotiate a lesser price/partial refund from the seller. 

Or as in this case, they buy from a lot listing that includes items they don't really want but accept because they want the one item and it includes other items they feel forced to pay for. So instead of either accepting the full package for the agreed price, they try to negotiate a lower price for the item they really want.

As a way to thwart these types of buyers, sellers simply tell the buyer "return for refund." Either the buyer accepts the full package or they return the entire purchase. 

Sellers aren't required to issue partials and in truth, trying to force a seller to do so can be considered extortion. You are trying to get the seller to do something that isn't part of the listing. 

What you're suggesting in this post (above) is very close to what you're complaining about here (below): 


Junkenpo said:


> I've had buyers be rude, but I don't see low offers as part of that  rudeness.  Buying an item and then complaining about shipping costs that  are clearly outlined in the listing is more upsetting to me.









ccbaggirl89 said:


> if the items don't meet your standards and accept a full refund. a neutral would be warranted b/c the seller is doing a refund for you (positive), but didn't describe perfectly (negative). those cancel and create a neutral. a neutral would mean the seller worked w/you and helped you out even though the product didn't meet your expectation. i've left 1 neutral in 12 years and generally just feel that no feedback hurts someone more. *neutrals do not affect a seller rating and no feedback also won't increase their numbers*.


You are wrong. A neutral feedback counts against a seller just like a neg does.


----------



## BeenBurned

megt10 said:


> I understand wanting one of the items but not the rest. Perhaps you could ask her to list it separately and that you would be interested in bidding on or buying it. Of course if you leave a neutral feedback for her odds are good she will block you from buying from her again. Tough call. How much do you want that one item? Is it worth what you paid for everything? Can you resell the rest of the items to make up the difference?


This would have been a good suggestion had the purchase not already been made. If you'd written to the seller asking for a listing for the one item PRIOR to bidding or buying, she might have agreed. 

But having agreed to the lot, it's unfair, unethical and considered to make you a difficult buyer to try to change the rules after the fact. 

I agree that the seller would probably block you even if you returned it and she relisted it separately.


----------



## megt10

BeenBurned said:


> This would have been a good suggestion had the purchase not already been made. If you'd written to the seller asking for a listing for the one item PRIOR to bidding or buying, she might have agreed.
> 
> But having agreed to the lot, it's unfair, unethical and considered to make you a difficult buyer to try to change the rules after the fact.
> 
> I agree that the seller would probably block you even if you returned it and she relisted it separately.



Good point. Though it sounded like she would have wanted the lot if had been accurately described.


----------



## whateve

Junkenpo said:


> Has anyone here left neutral feedback before? Under what circumstances?
> 
> And what's the general feel about partial return/refund?
> 
> I won an auction where the listing was several items of jewelry. One item was great, but the other items turned out to be inaccurately described. When I contacted the seller, I pointed out the mistakes, which aren't obvious in their listing pictures.
> 
> I wanted to keep the one thing that was as described and suggested return/partial refund for the other items, but the seller wants everything back for a full refund. I'm kind of bummed. I really want to keep the one thing, but have no use for the other items that aren't as described and worth much less since they're not.
> 
> So I'm stuck.. I either send everything back... or keep everything and know I'm overpaying to keep the one item...the listing was pricey.... I'm only considering it because the one thing is unique and I would have a hard time finding again. I'm conflicted.
> 
> I've never left anyone neutral or negative feedback before... does this situation warrant it? Or just let it go and leave no feedback?


Unfortunately ebay doesn't have a provision for returning part of an order for a partial refund. Something like this sort of happened to me. I ordered a purse and wristlet; the wristlet was gorgeous but the purse was in much worse condition than described. I had to return the whole lot.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BeenBurned said:


> I won't comment on feedback because I don't know how accurately or inaccurately the seller represented the item.
> 
> But your request for a partial is a common request that buyers make and it frustrates sellers. Buyers either want the item but don't want it for as much as they paid so they find faults (real or imagined) to try to negotiate a lesser price/partial refund from the seller.
> 
> Or as in this case, they buy from a lot listing that includes items they don't really want but accept because they want the one item and it includes other items they feel forced to pay for. So instead of either accepting the full package for the agreed price, they try to negotiate a lower price for the item they really want.
> 
> As a way to thwart these types of buyers, sellers simply tell the buyer "return for refund." Either the buyer accepts the full package or they return the entire purchase.
> 
> Sellers aren't required to issue partials and in truth, trying to force a seller to do so can be considered extortion. You are trying to get the seller to do something that isn't part of the listing.
> 
> What you're suggesting in this post (above) is very close to what you're complaining about here (below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. A neutral feedback counts against a seller just like a neg does.



ebay states that:
+1 point for each positive rating
No points for each neutral rating
-1 point for each negative rating

how would a neutral count as a negative when it's a zero rating? for instance, if someone is at 100% they stay at 100% when they get a neutral, they won't drop as far as i'm aware.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ebay states that:
> +1 point for each positive rating
> No points for each neutral rating
> -1 point for each negative rating
> 
> how would a neutral count as a negative when it's a zero rating? for instance, if someone is at 100% they stay at 100% when they get a neutral, they won't drop as far as i'm aware.


Although a neutral leaves the feedback score at the same count as it was, the seller gets a defect when she receives a neutral. 

From http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/seller-non-performance.html
_In addition to meeting the standards for low detailed seller ratings, you'll be expected to minimize the amount of negative and neutral Feedback received._
_If you receive an excessive amount of negative or neutral Feedback, you may be considered to be performing below standard._


----------



## Junkenpo

Yipes. Opened an unexpected can of worms. Glad to hear other perspectives, which is why I asked. I don't sell but occasionally, never in a lot, and all my items are exactly what I say they are. I guess I've been lucky as a seller with my buyers.  

I was the only bidder.. and I did want everything. I was excited for each item. The three together would have been a good deal if all the things in the listing had been what they were listed as. I wouldn't have had an issue. Happy buyer, the usual positive feedback. But that wasn't the case.

 I was disappointed when only one thing was as listed and was hoping to work it out with the seller.  I didn't know the suggestion about return for partial refund could be so misconstrued and upsetting to a seller. To me, paying for everything to be shipped back, returned, refunded, and relisted separately sounds like more misery for the seller than a return of the items they could relist. 

When I buy on ebay, it is with the intention of keeping the item. I wasn't thinking about sending anything back until I discovered only one item was what it was genuinely described to be and the other two were misidentified (situation is similar to misidentified gemstones in the same color family). 

I guess I go back to deliberating how badly I want to keep the one now even if overpaying vs getting my money back for the whole affair and hoping someone else lists other ones eventually at comparable pricing.  Thanks for weighing in and clarifying how ebay scores negative/neutral feedback!


----------



## BeenBurned

Junkenpo said:


> Yipes. Opened an unexpected can of worms. Glad to hear other perspectives, which is why I asked. I don't sell but occasionally, never in a lot, and all my items are exactly what I say they are. I guess I've been lucky as a seller with my buyers.
> 
> I was the only bidder.. and I did want everything. I was excited for each item. The three together would have been a good deal if all the things in the listing had been what they were listed as. I wouldn't have had an issue. Happy buyer, the usual positive feedback. But that wasn't the case.
> 
> I was disappointed when only one thing was as listed and was hoping to work it out with the seller.  I didn't know the suggestion about return for partial refund could be so misconstrued and upsetting to a seller. To me, paying for everything to be shipped back, returned, refunded, and relisted separately sounds like more misery for the seller than a return of the items they could relist.
> 
> When I buy on ebay, it is with the intention of keeping the item. I wasn't thinking about sending anything back until I discovered only one item was what it was genuinely described to be and the other two were misidentified (situation is similar to misidentified gemstones in the same color family).
> 
> I guess I go back to deliberating how badly I want to keep the one now even if overpaying vs getting my money back for the whole affair and hoping someone else lists other ones eventually at comparable pricing.  Thanks for weighing in and clarifying how ebay scores negative/neutral feedback!


I understand what you're saying but explaining how buyers have made sellers cynical and skeptical when they receive such requests. 

Certainly there are times when partial refunds are preferable (from the seller's point of view) but if the seller says, 'return for refund," that seller doesn't want to do the partial. 

Note that in many cases where buyers request partial refunds, they aren't looking to return the unwanted item; they're looking to keep the purchase but trying to get a partial refund for the "improper description," "worse than described condition," or whatever. 

That you want to return some of the items so the seller isn't out both the money and the items is admirable but again, the seller isn't obligated to accept your offer of compromise.


----------



## threadbender

Junkenpo said:


> Yipes. Opened an unexpected can of worms. Glad to hear other perspectives, which is why I asked. I don't sell but occasionally, never in a lot, and all my items are exactly what I say they are. I guess I've been lucky as a seller with my buyers.
> 
> I was the only bidder.. and I did want everything. I was excited for each item. The three together would have been a good deal if all the things in the listing had been what they were listed as. I wouldn't have had an issue. Happy buyer, the usual positive feedback. But that wasn't the case.
> 
> I was disappointed when only one thing was as listed and was hoping to work it out with the seller.  I didn't know the suggestion about return for partial refund could be so misconstrued and upsetting to a seller. To me, paying for everything to be shipped back, returned, refunded, and relisted separately sounds like more misery for the seller than a return of the items they could relist.
> 
> When I buy on ebay, it is with the intention of keeping the item. I wasn't thinking about sending anything back until I discovered only one item was what it was genuinely described to be and the other two were misidentified (situation is similar to misidentified gemstones in the same color family).
> 
> I guess I go back to deliberating how badly I want to keep the one now even if overpaying vs getting my money back for the whole affair and hoping someone else lists other ones eventually at comparable pricing.  Thanks for weighing in and clarifying how ebay scores negative/neutral feedback!



I understand that two of the items are not as you had hoped. Could you perhaps list the two and get some of your money back that way? If you ended up doing so, maybe the one you wish to keep will end up a decent value.


----------



## Catbird9

Junkenpo said:


> Has anyone here left neutral feedback before? Under what circumstances?
> 
> And what's the general feel about partial return/refund?
> 
> I won an auction where the listing was several items of jewelry. One item was great, but the other items turned out to be inaccurately described. When I contacted the seller, I pointed out the mistakes, which aren't obvious in their listing pictures.
> 
> I wanted to keep the one thing that was as described and suggested return/partial refund for the other items, but the seller wants everything back for a full refund. I'm kind of bummed. I really want to keep the one thing, but have no use for the other items that aren't as described and worth much less since they're not.
> 
> So I'm stuck.. I either send everything back... or keep everything and know I'm overpaying to keep the one item...the listing was pricey.... I'm only considering it because the one thing is unique and I would have a hard time finding again. I'm conflicted.
> 
> I've never left anyone neutral or negative feedback before... does this situation warrant it? Or just let it go and leave no feedback?



I think in your case I would leave a neutral:

"Returned for refund, items not accurately described."

(or, if you decide to keep them, "Some items inaccurately described.")

The seller should have described all the items accurately, but they did offer you the option of returning everything for a full refund. They _could have_ tried to work things out by accepting a partial return, but as a buyer I would feel lucky to receive that level of service.

I think feedback is intended to communicate, not only to your "trading partner" but to other members of the eBay community, how the transaction went.  I think it's worth warning others that this seller might not accurately describe items.

I've left only one neutral. I  won an item and paid, but my PayPal payment was never claimed, the item  was never shipped, and the seller never responded to my contact through  eBay. I did get my money back, of course.


----------



## PikaboICU

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ebay states that:
> +1 point for each positive rating
> No points for each neutral rating
> -1 point for each negative rating
> 
> how would a neutral count as a negative when it's a zero rating? for instance, if someone is at 100% they stay at 100% when they get a neutral, they won't drop as far as i'm aware.





BeenBurned said:


> Although a neutral leaves the feedback score at the same count as it was, the seller gets a defect when she receives a neutral.
> 
> From http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/seller-non-performance.html
> _In addition to meeting the standards for low detailed seller ratings, you'll be expected to minimize the amount of negative and neutral Feedback received._
> _If you receive an excessive amount of negative or neutral Feedback, you may be considered to be performing below standard._




^^ 
Yep- A neutral is the same defect as a neg- too many and the seller can have their selling privilege suspended. 

That's all supposed to change after the Feb update though- 
It will still show up under FB for prospective buyers but the rating wont be as damaging to a seller's account as it is now. That's what they say, we'll see...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PikaboICU said:


> ^^
> Yep- A neutral is the same defect as a neg- too many and the seller can have their selling privilege suspended.
> 
> That's all supposed to change after the Feb update though-
> It will still show up under FB for prospective buyers but the rating wont be as damaging to a seller's account as it is now. That's what they say, we'll see...



a neutral might be called a 'defect' but how a neutral is received depends on the sellers' record. if they have never had a negative/neutral it might be a 'defect' but it won't hurt their percentage at all, especially since it's averaged over a period of several months. it's something that only hurts a seller that already has a history of negatives/neutrals. if you have a very good record with no negatives or neutrals, one neutral is meaningless and does nothing. but a buyer can't know how their neutral will affect a seller b/c that's basically privately scored.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> a neutral might be called a 'defect' but how a neutral is received depends on the sellers' record. if they have never had a negative/neutral it might be a 'defect' but it won't hurt their percentage at all, especially since it's averaged over a period of several months. it's something that only hurts a seller that already has a history of negatives/neutrals. if you have a very good record with no negatives or neutrals, one neutral is meaningless and does nothing. but a buyer can't know how their neutral will affect a seller b/c that's basically privately scored.


You aren't understanding. 

A defect, whether a neg, a neutral, a SNAD loss, or low DSR scores ALL affect the seller's potential ability to sell on ebay. All are weighted equally so although a neutral feedback doesn't change a seller's feedback score, it affects that seller in a far worse way.

I recommend you read this page to understand the impact of your recommendation. (IMO, unless a seller has committed blatant fraud, I prefer to not leave any feedback at all. and this seller who will accept a return and will refund is doing her part!)

*Seller performance standards - eBay*


*Transaction defect rate requirements*

                 The transaction defect rate is the percentage of your transactions that have one or more of the following defects:


Detailed seller rating of 1, 2 or 3 for item as described
Detailed seller rating of 1 for shipping time
Negative or neutral feedback
A return initiated for a reason that indicates the item was not as described
An  eBay Money Back Guarantee request or PayPal Purchase Protection case  opened for an item not received or an item not as described
Seller-initiated transaction cancellation


----------



## megt10

BeenBurned said:


> You aren't understanding.
> 
> A defect, whether a neg, a neutral, a SNAD loss, or low DSR scores ALL affect the seller's potential ability to sell on ebay. All are weighted equally so although a neutral feedback doesn't change a seller's feedback score, it affects that seller in a far worse way.
> 
> I recommend you read this page to understand the impact of your recommendation. (IMO, unless a seller has committed blatant fraud, I prefer to not leave any feedback at all. and this seller who will accept a return and will refund is doing her part!)
> 
> *Seller performance standards - eBay*
> 
> 
> *Transaction defect rate requirements*
> 
> The transaction defect rate is the percentage of your transactions that have one or more of the following defects:
> 
> 
> Detailed seller rating of 1, 2 or 3 for item as described
> Detailed seller rating of 1 for shipping time
> Negative or neutral feedback
> A return initiated for a reason that indicates the item was not as described
> An  eBay Money Back Guarantee request or PayPal Purchase Protection case  opened for an item not received or an item not as described
> Seller-initiated transaction cancellation



I agree unless a seller is unreasonable and I have to fight to return an item that is not as described then I just don't leave feedback. 

I also think it's ridiculous that a seller gets a defect for an item not received. I had that happen to me when I sent a pair of shoes with signature confirmation. They attempted delivery left a note and she never went to get them or have them redilivered. They finally found there way back to me a month later. The buyer still wanted them but I was done with her. I got a defect because she couldn't be bothered to go get them.


----------



## BeenBurned

megt10 said:


> I also think it's ridiculous that a seller gets a defect for an item not received. I had that happen to me when I sent a pair of shoes with signature confirmation. They attempted delivery left a note and she never went to get them or have them redilivered. They finally found there way back to me a month later. The buyer still wanted them but I was done with her. I got a defect because she couldn't be bothered to go get them.


If tracking showed that attempted delivery was made and as a result of buyer inaction, it was RTS, I believe you could have appealed that one!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BeenBurned said:


> You aren't understanding.
> 
> A defect, whether a neg, a neutral, a SNAD loss, or low DSR scores ALL affect the seller's potential ability to sell on ebay. All are weighted equally so although a neutral feedback doesn't change a seller's feedback score, it affects that seller in a far worse way.
> 
> I recommend you read this page to understand the impact of your recommendation. (IMO, unless a seller has committed blatant fraud, I prefer to not leave any feedback at all. and this seller who will accept a return and will refund is doing her part!)
> 
> *Seller performance standards - eBay*
> 
> 
> *Transaction defect rate requirements*
> 
> The transaction defect rate is the percentage of your transactions that have one or more of the following defects:
> 
> 
> Detailed seller rating of 1, 2 or 3 for item as described
> Detailed seller rating of 1 for shipping time
> Negative or neutral feedback
> A return initiated for a reason that indicates the item was not as described
> An  eBay Money Back Guarantee request or PayPal Purchase Protection case  opened for an item not received or an item not as described
> Seller-initiated transaction cancellation



i don't need you to determine what i do and do not understand. i've been selling on ebay for 12+ years. as i initially stated, and as is still the case - it won't affect a seller who doesn't have a history of negatives or neutrals or low ratings. most 100% sellers don't have defects. that's really the point i was trying to make. if  a seller has a 100% rating and does not regularly receive neutrals or negatives then it does absolutely nothing. unless they get another one shortly thereafter. a seller who is accumulating the above defects, of course it'll hurt them.


----------



## BeenBurned

If you're so clear on the policy, then you needn't read. (In fact, I won't quote you on this post since you aren't interested in reading it.) But there are others who aren't as understanding of the consequences of what seems to be innocuous scoring, whether in the form of feedback or in the DSR scores. 

A seller can have 100% feedback (whether there are neutrals or not) and if buyers ding their star ratings, they can get suspended (NARU) or restricted from ever selling again. And in fact, many buyers DO ding stars while leaving positive feedback. Some do it thinking that the positive feedback won't hurt the seller while others do it because they don't want to end up on BBLs so instead of dinging feedback, they ding stars. 

The result is the same.


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't need you to determine what i do and do not understand. i've been selling on ebay for 12+ years. as i initially stated, and as is still the case - it won't affect a seller who doesn't have a history of negatives or neutrals or low ratings. most 100% sellers don't have defects. that's really the point i was trying to make. if  a seller has a 100% rating and does not regularly receive neutrals or negatives then it does absolutely nothing. unless they get another one shortly thereafter. a seller who is accumulating the above defects, of course it'll hurt them.


I have a 100% rating but I've gotten defects. I got one because a buyer claimed an item was fake. It wasn't but ebay doesn't authenticate. I got another because the buyer claimed it wasn't the green she was expecting, although it was green. I got another because a buyer gave me a positive feedback with 2 stars on description because it was smaller than she expected, even though the measurements were given in the listing. If you only make the minimum sales per year to make top-rated - 100 - it only takes 2 defects to get you at a 2% defect rate. Those defects stay on your account for an entire year.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a 100% rating but I've gotten defects. I got one because a buyer claimed an item was fake. It wasn't but ebay doesn't authenticate. I got another because the buyer claimed it wasn't the green she was expecting, although it was green. I got another because a buyer gave me a positive feedback with 2 stars on description because it was smaller than she expected, even though the measurements were given in the listing. If you only make the minimum sales per year to make top-rated - 100 - it only takes 2 defects to get you at a 2% defect rate. Those defects stay on your account for an entire year.


Exactly!


----------



## megt10

BeenBurned said:


> If tracking showed that attempted delivery was made and as a result of buyer inaction, it was RTS, I believe you could have appealed that one!



Too late now. It seems so stupid to even have to appeal something that clearly showed arrived at the buyers house. One of the reasons I mostly gave up selling on eBay. I only have 2 things listed down from over 100. I just don't have the patience or time. I applaud those sellers that can do it and keep their sanity.


----------



## BeenBurned

megt10 said:


> Too late now. It seems so stupid to even have to appeal something that clearly showed arrived at the buyers house. One of the reasons I mostly gave up selling on eBay. I only have 2 things listed down from over 100. I just don't have the patience or time. I applaud those sellers that can do it and keep their sanity.


No, you're right. You shouldn't have to appeal. But as we've seen so often, depending who you talk to and how large a brain that person has, you can get somewhere if you're a squeaky wheel.


----------



## megt10

whateve said:


> I have a 100% rating but I've gotten defects. I got one because a buyer claimed an item was fake. It wasn't but ebay doesn't authenticate. I got another because the buyer claimed it wasn't the green she was expecting, although it was green. I got another because a buyer gave me a positive feedback with 2 stars on description because it was smaller than she expected, even though the measurements were given in the listing. If you only make the minimum sales per year to make top-rated - 100 - it only takes 2 defects to get you at a 2% defect rate. Those defects stay on your account for an entire year.



I got a neutral from a buyer who said she wasn't sure that the item was authentic. It was and I offered to take it back as she got an amazing deal on it. No response. There was nothing I could do. It is so frustrating especially when you go out of your way for buyers answer all the questions, provide measurements and mention anything that might be considered a defect and offer returns if they are unhappy for any reason.


----------



## megt10

BeenBurned said:


> No, you're right. You shouldn't have to appeal. But as we've seen so often, depending who you talk to and how large a brain that person has, you can get somewhere if you're a squeaky wheel.



I was pretty new to selling then otherwise I would have contacted them. Now that I am pretty much done I am just glad not to have to do it. I would rather send my stuff to consignment and make less and let them deal with the buyers. I may list a few things that the consignment store doesn't take but then again I may just donate them and save my sanity.


----------



## anthrosphere

I am having a problem with a seller on Etsy, so I hope it's okay to post it here. I ordered a faux tail charm on the 10th of December and it never shipped. Etsy estimated the shipping to be on Christmas Eve, but that passed already and I never received the tracking number. I even checked the mail today and the package wasn't there. 

I logged onto Etsy and clicked on the shop's link and realized the shop has been shut down for unknown reasons. I even checked the seller's profile but it no longer exists. The weird thing is, I checked her shop a week after I ordered the tail and she had her shop on vacation for the holidays, but she promised to fulfill previous orders. Thinking that she's going to keep that promise, I left her alone and decided to focus on preparing for the holiday weekend.

Well, 9 days later, I'm still out of $12 and with no fluffy faux tail in my possession. Seller has closed up shop and her profile long gone. I already filed a claim with PayPal and Etsy, I can't believe she would do something like that without informing her buyers first. I'm so upset!! Is there anything else I should do? Please help!

ETA: I managed to find the seller's profile, but it was under a different name. I'm going to send her a message now and see if she can help me with my order. Jeez.


----------



## LV521

Hi, I returned a purse I bought last week on eBay. I got a notification yesterday that the purse was delivered back to the seller and I should get my refund by Jan 6. However this morning I found out that the seller has relisted and sold the same purse. Should I contact eBay or the seller to ask to speed up the refund process? Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

LV521 said:


> Hi, I returned a purse I bought last week on eBay. I got a notification yesterday that the purse was delivered back to the seller and I should get my refund by Jan 6. However this morning I found out that the seller has relisted and sold the same purse. Should I contact eBay or the seller to ask to speed up the refund process? Thanks!


 
She has until Jan 6 to refund you.  You have no idea if the new buyer paid, used an e-check or what.  Wait until the 6th.


----------



## BeenBurned

LV521 said:


> Hi, I returned a purse I bought last week on eBay. I got a notification yesterday that the purse was delivered back to the seller and I should get my refund by Jan 6. However this morning I found out that the seller has relisted and sold the same purse. Should I contact eBay or the seller to ask to speed up the refund process? Thanks!





noshoepolish said:


> She has until Jan 6 to refund you.  You have no idea if the new buyer paid, used an e-check or what.  Wait until the 6th.


While in theory, the seller is within her rights to hold of refunding it, IMO, it's a bit unethical to relist and item. 

While it's true that we don't know if or how the new buyer paid, that's not the previous buyer's problem. 

If I were the buyer, I might email the seller telling her you noticed she received, relisted and resold the bag and you were wondering when you could expect your refund.


----------



## LV521

BeenBurned said:


> While in theory, the seller is within her rights to hold of refunding it, IMO, it's a bit unethical to relist and item.
> 
> While it's true that we don't know if or how the new buyer paid, that's not the previous buyer's problem.
> 
> If I were the buyer, I might email the seller telling her you noticed she received, relisted and resold the bag and you were wondering when you could expect your refund.



Thank you for your advice. I will send a message to the seller.


----------



## jsmile

Newbie here.  I've only purchased from Yoogis but I've never tried out ebay.  I'm looking for other places to purchase bags since the Canadian dollar is now $1.40 CAD for every $1 USD + 30% duty fees.  (I highly suggest you go travel to Canada for an instant 40% discount on all your shopping).  I've been looking at ebay auctions that are located in Canada + listed in Canadian dollars.   

I'm finding that the good deals are from new sellers with little to zero feedback (especially post-Christmas).  From reading this forum, I know that it is safer to go with sellers with 10+ 100% feedback but should I give these new sellers a chance?  I saw a relatively good condition Chanel classic flap  with a starting bid of $1k from a zero feedback seller.  Are these sellers too good to be true?

I see that ebay has buyer guarantees and offering more protection.  Should I just go with these newer sellers to get the best deal?  I find that most Canadian sellers are selling in US dollars to get the extra 40% in the exchange rate so there's not many good offerings or Canadian sellers are selling way above what the product is worth compared to buying brand new from Boutiques. 

Any feedback?


----------



## MAGJES

I just accepted a return request from a buyer that bought a brand new Kate Spade dress from me with the tags still on.  When I get it back I will refund but what if I find they have removed the tags or have worn the dress?  What exactly do I do if I discover they are not being truthful?

...and are the ebay fees automatically credited or do I have to make a request for that to happen?


----------



## Toby93

BeenBurned said:


> I'd file SNAD through ebay. You should win easily. Let the seller try to explain to the post office why she'd ship a fragile item in a bubble mailer.



Just wanted to update - eBay placed a 5 day hold on this case to give the seller time to either issue a label or send money through PayPal to cover return postage.  I didn't hear anything from the seller and on the 6th day, eBay decided in my favor and refunded my money.  They did not ask me to return the broken item since the seller never sent a return label.


----------



## Toby93

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You should have filed a "item not as described" case rather than a return request. Your seller is not going to cooperate with your return request. I would call eBay now and explain to them what happened and ask them for a refund. There is no point sending it back since it's broken.



I wasn't able to change my "return item" to a "SNAD", but the case played out exactly as you predicted.  Thank you for the info


----------



## whateve

Toby93 said:


> Just wanted to update - eBay placed a 5 day hold on this case to give the seller time to either issue a label or send money through PayPal to cover return postage.  I didn't hear anything from the seller and on the 6th day, eBay decided in my favor and refunded my money.  They did not ask me to return the broken item since the seller never sent a return label.


Great! I don't know why sellers stonewall these requests. If they don't respond to the request, the case is automatically decided in the buyer's favor and the item doesn't have to be returned.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I just accepted a return request from a buyer that bought a brand new Kate Spade dress from me with the tags still on.  When I get it back I will refund but what if I find they have removed the tags or have worn the dress?  What exactly do I do if I discover they are not being truthful?
> 
> ...and are the ebay fees automatically credited or do I have to make a request for that to happen?


If the buyer opened a return request, when you get the item back, there will be a button to issue the refund, and your fees will be credited back automatically. If you don't get back what you shipped, call ebay. I don't know what they will do or how supportive they will be.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> If the buyer opened a return request, when you get the item back, there will be a button to issue the refund, and your fees will be credited back automatically. If you don't get back what you shipped, call ebay. I don't know what they will do or how supportive they will be.



Thank you for the info whateve. It's been 4 weeks since she purchased the item so hopefully it was not something she just wanted to wear for the holidays!   I felt like it would be less of a headache to just take the return....just don't need a headache right now.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Thank you for the info whateve. It's been 4 weeks since she purchased the item so hopefully it was not something she just wanted to wear for the holidays!   I felt like it would be less of a headache to just take the return....just don't need a headache right now.


Wow, 4 weeks! Do you have a return policy? Did she claim not as described?  I've heard of cases where a buyer claimed not as described, mailed back something other than what they ordered, and ebay said the seller had to give the refund.

ETA: Hopefully she bought it as a gift and decided not to give it, or the recipient didn't like it.

ETA2: This is why sometimes I think I'm protected with my 2 week return window. Once that is past, I think it is easier to deny to return.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> Wow, 4 weeks! Do you have a return policy? Did she claim not as described?  I've heard of cases where a buyer claimed not as described, mailed back something other than what they ordered, and ebay said the seller had to give the refund.
> 
> ETA: Hopefully she bought it as a gift and decided not to give it, or the recipient didn't like it.
> 
> ETA2: This is why sometimes I think I'm protected with my 2 week return window. Once that is past, I think it is easier to deny to return.




No she didn't say that it was SNAD she just filed a request to return and said that it did not fit.  I have a no return policy but know it's useless when they can just request a return.


----------



## northerndancer

jsmile said:


> Newbie here.  I've only purchased from Yoogis but I've never tried out ebay.  I'm looking for other places to purchase bags since the Canadian dollar is now $1.40 CAD for every $1 USD + 30% duty fees.  (I highly suggest you go travel to Canada for an instant 40% discount on all your shopping).  I've been looking at ebay auctions that are located in Canada + listed in Canadian dollars.
> 
> I'm finding that the good deals are from new sellers with little to zero feedback (especially post-Christmas).  From reading this forum, I know that it is safer to go with sellers with 10+ 100% feedback but should I give these new sellers a chance?  I saw a relatively good condition Chanel classic flap  with a starting bid of $1k from a zero feedback seller.  Are these sellers too good to be true?
> 
> I see that ebay has buyer guarantees and offering more protection.  Should I just go with these newer sellers to get the best deal?  I find that most Canadian sellers are selling in US dollars to get the extra 40% in the exchange rate so there's not many good offerings or Canadian sellers are selling way above what the product is worth compared to buying brand new from Boutiques.
> 
> Any feedback?



Chanel seems to attract more scammers than any other line.  I would be very careful buying Chanel on ebay from anyone other than a reputable seller and would not buy from a zero feedback seller.  Any deal on a Chanel that is too good to be true likely is.  Many Canadian sellers deal in USD.  It is the primary currency on ebay.

Boutiques don't always keep up with currency fluctuations so when the Canadian dollar is going down, it is often a good time to shop in the Canadian Boutiques.


----------



## jsmile

northerndancer said:


> Chanel seems to attract more scammers than any other line.  I would be very careful buying Chanel on ebay from anyone other than a reputable seller and would not buy from a zero feedback seller.  Any deal on a Chanel that is too good to be true likely is.  Many Canadian sellers deal in USD.  It is the primary currency on ebay.
> 
> Boutiques don't always keep up with currency fluctuations so when the Canadian dollar is going down, it is often a good time to shop in the Canadian Boutiques.



Yes, I already caught one seller with an obvious fake so I am going to keep educating myself.  I find that on ebay it is one of the few places where you can get a deal/get good value for your money.  Plus Vancouver stores just can't keep anything in stock.  The Vancouver Chanel store is one of the highest earnings per square footage stores in the world.  When they get a classic bag in, it is sold out before the afternoon is done. There were line-ups at Chanel and LV counters on boxing day which shows how crazy it can get.

I view high end luxury items like used cars.  If you get a brand new car, you don't get the most value out of it, but you do get value for a low-mileage pre-loved car.  I am hoping that through careful shopping, I am able to get some good value LV & Chanel items


----------



## noshoepolish

LV521 said:


> Hi, I returned a purse I bought last week on eBay. I got a notification yesterday that the purse was delivered back to the seller and I should get my refund by Jan 6. However this morning I found out that the seller has relisted and sold the same purse. Should I contact eBay or the seller to ask to speed up the refund process? Thanks!




Did you get your refund?


----------



## LV521

noshoepolish said:


> Did you get your refund?



Yes, I got my refund yesterday. Thank you!


----------



## noshoepolish

LV521 said:


> Yes, I got my refund yesterday. Thank you!


 
Great news!


----------



## BlueCherry

I bought a couple of items and one turned out to have a tiny defect, although tiny right now it will get worse in time.  I politely requested a return and the seller turned psychotic.  I have purchased from them before and have no issues with the other items.  This seller was always saccharine sweet, kisses in her messages etc., then bam she's off with no discussion, no manners, just pure fury.  In the messages I have been called dishonest, a thief, a liar, ignorant, sad to name but a few and eBay advised to report her.  I actually don't want to because I genuinely believe this was not deliberate at all and I do rate her as a seller but this bullying and aggression is something else.


----------



## Catbird9

BigCherry said:


> I bought a couple of items and one turned out to have a tiny defect, although tiny right now it will get worse in time.  I politely requested a return and the seller turned psychotic.  I have purchased from them before and have no issues with the other items.  This seller was always saccharine sweet, kisses in her messages etc., then bam she's off with no discussion, no manners, just pure fury.  In the messages I have been called dishonest, a thief, a liar, ignorant, sad to name but a few and eBay advised to report her.  I actually don't want to because I genuinely believe this was not deliberate at all and I do rate her as a seller but this bullying and aggression is something else.



There's no excuse for the name calling. If she were an employee in a store she could  ( and should) lose her job for that kind of behavior. I think it should be reported.


----------



## BlueCherry

Catbird9 said:


> There's no excuse for the name calling. If she were an employee in a store she could  ( and should) lose her job for that kind of behavior. I think it should be reported.




Thanks. I kind of agree but still reluctant to go that far as I don't fully understand the consequences. I've sent my extra photos so we will just wait and see whether there is a calm or another explosive message. That might help make up my mind.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigCherry said:


> I bought a couple of items and one turned out to have a tiny defect, although tiny right now it will get worse in time.  I politely requested a return and the seller turned psychotic.  I have purchased from them before and have no issues with the other items.  This seller was always saccharine sweet, kisses in her messages etc., then bam she's off with no discussion, no manners, just pure fury.  In the messages I have been called dishonest, a thief, a liar, ignorant, sad to name but a few and eBay advised to report her.  I actually don't want to because I genuinely believe this was not deliberate at all and I do rate her as a seller but this bullying and aggression is something else.





Catbird9 said:


> There's no excuse for the name calling. If she were an employee in a store she could  ( and should) lose her job for that kind of behavior. I think it should be reported.





BigCherry said:


> Thanks. I kind of agree but still reluctant to go that far as I don't fully understand the consequences. I've sent my extra photos so we will just wait and see whether there is a calm or another explosive message. That might help make up my mind.


Although it's possible she might just have been having a bad day, taking it out on you is wrong. Especially where this is an online transaction, she could easily have avoided that impulsive reaction by waiting to respond to you until she felt better. 

However, once she went batsh!t crazy, you should just have opened a SNAD dispute and let her respond to that. (Actually, if the seller and listing have a return policy, you could have simply initiated a return.)

But now that she's gone nutso on you, I'd avoid communication except through a dispute. I don't suggest waiting for her response to see whether it's calm or explosive. IMO, that's like poking the sleeping bear.  

And although you've had previous business with her, I'd stop doing business. Unless she's selling OOAK items that you can't get elsewhere, show your distaste by walking away.

Regarding your concern for the consequences of a report, chances are there will be no consequences unless this is a chronic problem. If ebay does anything, it'll probably just be in the form of a warning and a subsequent blowup might carry consequences. 

Again, just open a dispute for SNAD and request a return.


----------



## soleilbrun

BeenBurned said:


> You aren't understanding.
> 
> A defect, whether a neg, a neutral, a SNAD loss, or low DSR scores ALL affect the seller's potential ability to sell on ebay. All are weighted equally so although a neutral feedback doesn't change a seller's feedback score, it affects that seller in a far worse way.
> 
> I recommend you read this page to understand the impact of your recommendation. (IMO, unless a seller has committed blatant fraud, I prefer to not leave any feedback at all. and this seller who will accept a return and will refund is doing her part!)
> 
> *Seller performance standards - eBay*
> 
> 
> *Transaction defect rate requirements*
> 
> The transaction defect rate is the percentage of your transactions that have one or more of the following defects:
> 
> 
> Detailed seller rating of 1, 2 or 3 for item as described
> Detailed seller rating of 1 for shipping time
> Negative or neutral feedback
> A return initiated for a reason that indicates the item was not as described
> *An  eBay Money Back Guarantee request or PayPal Purchase Protection case  opened for an item not received or an item not as described*
> Seller-initiated transaction cancellation



This is sad for the seller. I had to file a case against a seller for INR. Ebay said it was the only way for them to refund me. It was not the sellers fault the item never arrived. She shipped through the global shipping program and the ebay shipper lost it. No where to be seen for over a month. Why should ebay ding the seller for that? This system is not optimal.


----------



## BlueCherry

BeenBurned said:


> Although it's possible she might just have been having a bad day, taking it out on you is wrong. Especially where this is an online transaction, she could easily have avoided that impulsive reaction by waiting to respond to you until she felt better.
> 
> However, once she went batsh!t crazy, you should just have opened a SNAD dispute and let her respond to that. (Actually, if the seller and listing have a return policy, you could have simply initiated a return.)
> 
> But now that she's gone nutso on you, I'd avoid communication except through a dispute. I don't suggest waiting for her response to see whether it's calm or explosive. IMO, that's like poking the sleeping bear.
> 
> And although you've had previous business with her, I'd stop doing business. Unless she's selling OOAK items that you can't get elsewhere, show your distaste by walking away.
> 
> Regarding your concern for the consequences of a report, chances are there will be no consequences unless this is a chronic problem. If ebay does anything, it'll probably just be in the form of a warning and a subsequent blowup might carry consequences.
> 
> Again, just open a dispute for SNAD and request a return.




Looks like every day is a bad day for this seller. The accusations have escalated and eBay have given me advice to only respond to valid comments. It's so, so boring repeating myself to someone who is clearly irrational. When I sell on eBay if my buyer isn't happy then neither am I. It's as simple as that. I certainly wouldn't make repeated defamatory remarks. 

I pity the person who has to read through these ranting messages in order to come to a decision.


----------



## whateve

soleilbrun said:


> This is sad for the seller. I had to file a case against a seller for INR. Ebay said it was the only way for them to refund me. It was not the sellers fault the item never arrived. She shipped through the global shipping program and the ebay shipper lost it. No where to be seen for over a month. Why should ebay ding the seller for that? This system is not optimal.


I wouldn't worry about it too much. Since you are out of the country, it only counts against her international rating, not her US rating. So it won't affect her top rated status in the US at all. With GSP, the seller is only responsible for getting the item to the shipping center. If she did that, the refund shouldn't have been paid by her, it should be paid by ebay's global shipping partner. Hopefully, she didn't have to pay and it didn't affect her status at all. 

Furthermore, they are changing the way they calculate the defect rate starting in February (next month) and these things won't go against a seller anymore.


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> This is sad for the seller. I had to file a case against a seller for INR. Ebay said it was the only way for them to refund me. It was not the sellers fault the item never arrived.* She shipped through the global shipping program and the ebay shipper lost it. *No where to be seen for over a month. Why should ebay ding the seller for that? This system is not optimal.





whateve said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much. Since you are out of the country, it only counts against her international rating, not her US rating. So it won't affect her top rated status in the US at all. With GSP, the seller is only responsible for getting the item to the shipping center. If she did that, the refund shouldn't have been paid by her, it should be paid by ebay's global shipping partner. Hopefully, she didn't have to pay and it didn't affect her status at all.
> 
> Furthermore, they are changing the way they calculate the defect rate starting in February (next month) and these things won't go against a seller anymore.


Whateve, I think you've used GSP so maybe you can answer this. 

I thought that when a US seller uses the GSP and the item goes to KY, once delivery is shown as the item having been delivered to their shipping center in Kentucky, the seller is protected and any loss after that is on ebay/GSP. 

I was under the impression that's why seller's use GSP. 

What am I missing?


----------



## BeenBurned

BigCherry said:


> Looks like every day is a bad day for this seller. The accusations have escalated and eBay have given me advice to only respond to valid comments. It's so, so boring repeating myself to someone who is clearly irrational. When I sell on eBay if my buyer isn't happy then neither am I. It's as simple as that. I certainly wouldn't make repeated defamatory remarks.
> 
> I pity the person who has to read through these ranting messages in order to come to a decision.


I hope you leave your seller a big fat red neg!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Whateve, I think you've used GSP so maybe you can answer this.
> 
> I thought that when a US seller uses the GSP and the item goes to KY, once delivery is shown as the item having been delivered to their shipping center in Kentucky, the seller is protected and any loss after that is on ebay/GSP.
> 
> I was under the impression that's why seller's use GSP.
> 
> What am I missing?


That is my understanding too. I have never had a problem with any of my GSP packages so I don't know what would really happen, but I would expect ebay to cover any losses. This is what it says on ebay about it: "As between you and your buyer, the risk of loss or damage to a GSP item  shall remain with you until the GSP item is accepted at the Global  Shipping Center or has been returned to you by Pitney Bowes from the  Global Shipping Center. As between your buyer and Pitney Bowes, risk of  loss or damage to a GSP item shall transfer to your buyer from Pitney  Bowes and/or its third party parcel processing service providers when  the GSP item leaves the Global Shipping Center."

Am I reading that right? It sounds like the buyer is responsible if the item is lost once it leaves the Global Shipping Center. Maybe they have to file a claim with the postal service in their own country in order to recover their money?

Here is what it says on ebay about INR for a GSP item affecting your seller status: http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinforma...ping-program/faq-seller.html#faq=protection-2
"In addition, eBay will not count detailed seller ratings that are  left by your buyer against your seller performance standards in the  following circumstances:


If your buyer files an eBay Money Back Guarantee claim  against you involving a GSP item and eBay resolves the claim in your  favor because you were not at fault (or because eBay determines that  Pitney Bowes or its third party service providers were at fault), eBay  will not count against your seller performance standards any detailed  seller ratings that are left by your buyer for that GSP item.
If, after delivery to the Global Shipping Center, a GSP  item is not, or cannot be, delivered to your buyer, eBay will not count  against your seller performance standards any detailed seller ratings  that are left by your buyer for that GSP item.
If a GSP item is delivered to your buyer and your buyer  leaves you detailed seller ratings for shipping and handling charges or  shipping time that are below 5 stars, eBay will not count those  detailed seller ratings for that GSP item against your seller  performance standards."
If an item arrives damaged, the seller could potentially still be on the hook since there is no way to prove that it reached the Global Shipping Center intact and was damaged after that point.


----------



## BeenBurned

I don't understand why Soleilbrun's seller had to issue a refund.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I don't understand why Soleilbrun's seller had to issue a refund.


I don't either. Maybe ebay really paid it but it had to be initiated by the seller.


----------



## pittcat

Hi - just getting back to selling on eBay after about a year. I have a potential buyer that is being blocked by my "needs PayPal account" buyer requirement. They messaged me and said they had a bad experience with PayPal and have been paying directly with a credit card ever since. I've never done this and I'm wondering what the risks are to accept a payment this way. Would I just lose the second level protection of PayPal? Would the money still get transferred to my PayPal after she pays or how would I claim the money?  This is the second offer I've received (first was below half, this one is at retail and more than I paid but the bag is sold out and limited edition, so im wondering if the risks are too high and I should just wait? It has been listed once before with like 14 watchers but no bids). Thanks for any info!!

Eta: before I found out why they were blocked I countered their original offer $100 more and they countered again for just $25 over their original offer (all via messaging), so if they were trying to scam me I would think they would have been fine with the counter offer, but I just have some concerns and don't want to end up paying more fees or being scammed because they aren't using a validated address or something.


----------



## BeenBurned

pittcat said:


> Hi - just getting back to selling on eBay after about a year. I have a potential buyer that is being blocked by my "needs PayPal account" buyer requirement. They messaged me and said they had a bad experience with PayPal and have been paying directly with a credit card ever since. I've never done this and I'm wondering what the risks are to accept a payment this way. Would I just lose the second level protection of PayPal?


In order to accept c.c. payments directly, you'd need to have a merchant account.


----------



## whateve

pittcat said:


> Hi - just getting back to selling on eBay after about a year. I have a potential buyer that is being blocked by my "needs PayPal account" buyer requirement. They messaged me and said they had a bad experience with PayPal and have been paying directly with a credit card ever since. I've never done this and I'm wondering what the risks are to accept a payment this way. Would I just lose the second level protection of PayPal? Would the money still get transferred to my PayPal after she pays or how would I claim the money?  This is the second offer I've received (first was below half, this one is at retail and more than I paid but the bag is sold out and limited edition, so im wondering if the risks are too high and I should just wait? It has been listed once before with like 14 watchers but no bids). Thanks for any info!!
> 
> Eta: before I found out why they were blocked I countered their original offer $100 more and they countered again for just $25 over their original offer (all via messaging), so if they were trying to scam me I would think they would have been fine with the counter offer, but I just have some concerns and don't want to end up paying more fees or being scammed because they aren't using a validated address or something.


I'm pretty sure if you remove this block on your account, she will be able to check out with a credit card. It still goes through paypal but they don't have to sign into paypal in order to do it. I've sold several items this way. Even though I have this requirement set in my listings, it doesn't kick in if they do a BIN with immediate payment. I have sold to several brand new ebayers this way. I had one repeat customer that came back later and tried to bid on one of my auctions and wasn't able to until she set up an actual paypal account. 

What I'm saying is that I believe she is only blocked because it is a best offer. If it was a straight BIN she would be able to check out using her credit card. So you can either put her on your exception list or change the listing to a straight BIN at her offer price. You will still get the payment through paypal and have all the same protections.


----------



## pittcat

BeenBurned said:


> In order to accept c.c. payments directly, you'd need to have a merchant account.







whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure if you remove this block on your account, she will be able to check out with a credit card. It still goes through paypal but they don't have to sign into paypal in order to do it. I've sold several items this way. Even though I have this requirement set in my listings, it doesn't kick in if they do a BIN with immediate payment. I have sold to several brand new ebayers this way. I had one repeat customer that came back later and tried to bid on one of my auctions and wasn't able to until she set up an actual paypal account.
> 
> What I'm saying is that I believe she is only blocked because it is a best offer. If it was a straight BIN she would be able to check out using her credit card. So you can either put her on your exception list or change the listing to a straight BIN at her offer price. You will still get the payment through paypal and have all the same protections.




Thank you both for the feedback. For this time I just ended up saying I had to go through PayPal, it feels safer because this is one of my highest selling items. They agreed to set one up for just this time and already paid. I didn't even think there would be differences between the buy it now vs the best offer/auction, but thanks for the information! I googled and I couldn't find any relevant information! I was surprised to even hear someone didn't want to go through PayPal.  Thanks again!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Quick question for your fabulous ladies, I am using eBay app in the UK. I used one of my existing listing as a template to list another item. The existing listing doesn't have gallery plus feature selected but for some reason the new listing draft has this selected (cost £2.50) by default and I can see no way of de-select it! Please does any of you know how to de-select this option on mobile app? TIA!


----------



## Catbird9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Quick question for your fabulous ladies, I am using eBay app in the UK. I used one of my existing listing as a template to list another item. The existing listing doesn't have gallery plus feature selected but for some reason the new listing draft has this selected (cost £2.50) by default and I can see no way of de-select it! Please does any of you know how to de-select this option on mobile app? TIA!



I do not trust apps, and this is one more reason why. 

Apparently you have to save the listing as a draft, then open eBay in a *browser* and uncheck it there. If the listing is in Draft or Scheduled you can change it. Once the listing is active it can't be changed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Catbird9 said:


> I do not trust apps, and this is one more reason why.
> 
> Apparently you have to save the listing as a draft, then open eBay in a *browser* and uncheck it there. If the listing is in Draft or Scheduled you can change it. Once the listing is active it can't be changed.



Thank you! Just did it using a browser. I wonder how many people didn't notice using the app and paid extra for their listings.


----------



## jsmile

I was able to find a good price for a Chanel handbag that is manufactured in the past couple of years.  I would normally go to authenticate4u to do the authentication but their facebook page says that she suffered a loss in her family.  I would love to use authenticate4u but I don't want to leave my seller hanging.  I like to be a good buyer and get the authentication done and pay her.   I told the seller what happened to the authentication service i use and she has been understanding but I want to be a good buyer too.  Can anyone recommend another authenticator or give some advice? TIA


----------



## PikaboICU

jsmile said:


> I was able to find a good price for a Chanel handbag that is manufactured in the past couple of years.  I would normally go to authenticate4u to do the authentication but their facebook page says that she suffered a loss in her family.  I would love to use authenticate4u but I don't want to leave my seller hanging.  I like to be a good buyer and get the authentication done and pay her.   I told the seller what happened to the authentication service i use and she has been understanding but I want to be a good buyer too.  Can anyone recommend another authenticator or give some advice? TIA




Perhaps you could submit it on the AT thread on the Chanel forum here.. If they can't authenticate for you- the gals on that forum will likely have a good paid service recommendation for you. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html


----------



## jsmile

PikaboICU said:


> Perhaps you could submit it on the AT thread on the Chanel forum here.. If they can't authenticate for you- the gals on that forum will likely have a good paid service recommendation for you.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html


The bag was produced two years ago and the authenticators on the thread said they don't authenticate bags 15mil series and on.  I would even pay the nice ladies in ATC thread, but they specifically say their policy is not to authenticate those bags.


----------



## PikaboICU

jsmile said:


> The bag was produced two years ago and the authenticators on the thread said they don't authenticate bags 15mil series and on.  I would even pay the nice ladies in ATC thread, but they specifically say their policy is not to authenticate those bags.




Well noodles! 

There are other paid authentication sites but as we know some are better with certain brands than others..
I'm a Bal gal myself so IDK Chanel but I'm sure somebody will be along soon that can suggest another paid site.
There's Carol Diva, *****************(which I've read some not so great things about) and a few others- I'm sure somebody will know who is best. 
Good Luck!

ETA: Here's another site I saw suggested: bababebi  ETA _again_ Nevermind, I guess they only do Hermes. My bad.


----------



## BeenBurned

jsmile said:


> I was able to find a good price for a Chanel handbag that is manufactured in the past couple of years.  I would normally go to authenticate4u to do the authentication but their facebook page says that she suffered a loss in her family.  I would love to use authenticate4u but I don't want to leave my seller hanging.  I like to be a good buyer and get the authentication done and pay her.   I told the seller what happened to the authentication service i use and she has been understanding but I want to be a good buyer too.  Can anyone recommend another authenticator or give some advice? TIA


I'd recommend *Etinceler*. They ONLY do Chanel and know their stuff!


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> I'd recommend *Etinceler*. They ONLY do Chanel and know their stuff!




Thank you BB!
I knew there was a site that did Chanel exclusively but I couldn't remember the name- was driving me buggy! :girlwhack:


----------



## jsmile

BeenBurned said:


> I'd recommend *Etinceler*. They ONLY do Chanel and know their stuff!



Sorry, I should have made myself clear.  The bag that I am interested in is a 19 series bag and Etinceler and the wonderful people at the ATC thread do not authenticate this series bag.

Does anyone have any other recommendations?  This person is a local seller (that I don't personally know) but is willing to use Paypal to give an invoice. I don't want to be a bad buyer and hold her up on a high demand product while I wait for A4U.  

Do you think it is safe to buy the bag and if it turns out to be fake, then file a paypal dispute? (if the person doesn't refund me).  What do you think is the best course of action?


----------



## BeenBurned

jsmile said:


> Sorry, I should have made myself clear.  The bag that I am interested in is a 19 series bag and Etinceler and the wonderful people at the ATC thread do not authenticate this series bag.
> 
> Does anyone have any other recommendations?  This person is a local seller (that I don't personally know) but is willing to use Paypal to give an invoice. I don't want to be a bad buyer and hold her up on a high demand product while I wait for A4U.
> 
> Do you think it is safe to buy the bag and if it turns out to be fake, then file a paypal dispute? (if the person doesn't refund me).  What do you think is the best course of action?


Ugh! Based on the number of mistakes CarolDiva and ***************** have made on Chanel, I sure wouldn't recommend them for something that's so closely faked that the experts at Etinceler won't do it. 

I don't know the answer to this suggestion and I don't know whether it's even practical or not. Would Etinceler do the authentication if the bag could be sent to them to physically handle and authenticate in person?


----------



## jsmile

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! Based on the number of mistakes CarolDiva and ***************** have made on Chanel, I sure wouldn't recommend them for something that's so closely faked that the experts at Etinceler won't do it.
> 
> I don't know the answer to this suggestion and I don't know whether it's even practical or not. Would Etinceler do the authentication if the bag could be sent to them to physically handle and authenticate in person?



I even looked at *****************'s website and they no longer authenticate 19 series bags.  

I live in Canada so if I ship goods accross the border, they are subject to inspection and might to confiscated until I prove that I bought it in Canada.  anything with the government always takes a long time. 

Any other good ideas? 

My thinking is that I can buy the bag and wait for a4u authentication when she is up to getting back to work. But if something is wrong with the bag,  would it be easy to do a PayPal dispute?  My questions for this option is. 

1. Do they usually rule in the buyers favour? 
2. Are they quick to make a ruling?
3. Am I missing anything else? 

What would you do? 

Thanks for all your brilliant advice.


----------



## jsmile

Just wondering what the reputation of memetreasures is for authentication of Chanel bags?  Should I go to them for authentication?


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies- I am trying to sell some Eileen Fisher items I bought from the Nordstrom Anniv sale and never worn (new with tags items).

Ebay is telling me I need the UPC to list now.  For now it is just a warning but next month it becomes a hard error.  I have seen UPCs on St John items so I have an idea where they exist for some clothes but for the most part, UPCs seem like they should apply to more hard goods than clothing.

Anyway for those that sell on ebay how do you handle this requirement?  thanks


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies- I am trying to sell some Eileen Fisher items I bought from the Nordstrom Anniv sale and never worn (new with tags items).
> 
> Ebay is telling me I need the UPC to list now.  For now it is just a warning but next month it becomes a hard error.  I have seen UPCs on St John items so I have an idea where they exist for some clothes but for the most part, UPCs seem like they should apply to more hard goods than clothing.
> 
> Anyway for those that sell on ebay how do you handle this requirement?  thanks


If I can't find the UPC, I would Google the item to see if I could find it on the web.  If I couldn't, I would list it as new without tags, and then explain it in the listing. I assume the requirement doesn't exist for new without tags. Most price tags these days have UPC codes, don't they? What if you are selling an older item that still has tags?

ETA: when I buy items at Macy's, they always put the return sticker over the UPC code.


----------



## PikaboICU

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies- I am trying to sell some Eileen Fisher items I bought from the Nordstrom Anniv sale and never worn (new with tags items).
> 
> Ebay is telling me I need the UPC to list now.  For now it is just a warning but next month it becomes a hard error.  I have seen UPCs on St John items so I have an idea where they exist for some clothes but for the most part, UPCs seem like they should apply to more hard goods than clothing.
> 
> Anyway for those that sell on ebay how do you handle this requirement?  thanks



In addition to Whateve's comment, many of the large clothing sellers on eBay(and smaller ones too)  use "not applicable" in the box when they can't find/don't have the upc. I've used it myself.


----------



## cwxx

TIA for suggestions on leaving feedback! I bought and received a dinnerware set on ebay, but to my surprise it was shipped direct from Amazon (as a 'gift'). I searched Amazon and found it was cheaper on there. I'm not going to return b/c it was my fault for not checking around more (I thought it was a discontinued design), and the price difference would basically be return shipping. My question is what should I leave for feedback (or just not leave anything at all)? It's an all around confusing affair since taking off ebay and paypal costs I can't see that the seller made any profit at all...but at the same time it kinda feels weird to buy from an Amazon reseller on ebay?


----------



## PikaboICU

cwxx said:


> TIA for suggestions on leaving feedback! I bought and received a dinnerware set on ebay, but to my surprise it was shipped direct from Amazon (as a 'gift'). I searched Amazon and found it was cheaper on there. I'm not going to return b/c it was my fault for not checking around more (I thought it was a discontinued design), and the price difference would basically be return shipping. My question is what should I leave for feedback (or just not leave anything at all)? It's an all around confusing affair since taking off ebay and paypal costs I can't see that the seller made any profit at all...but at the same time it kinda feels weird to buy from an Amazon reseller on ebay?



Just a few comments; First, it's a lot more common than you might think- there are many sellers on eBay that drop ship from Amazon. There's nothing wrong with it except they shouldn't be using their Prime free shipping service.

Also it's highly possible the eBay seller and the Amazon seller are the same person. Many sellers list on both and even several more sites.
Lastly, feedback is about how your seller preformed, did they deliver quickly, did you get what you ordered etc... It's not exactly fair to neg their FB for price considering you knew the price when you agreed to buy the item and could have decided to buy elsewhere. So your FB should reflect your experience with the seller, for this purchase and ignore the fact you saw the item on Amazon. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Catbird9

cwxx said:


> TIA for suggestions on leaving feedback! I bought and received a dinnerware set on ebay, but to my surprise it was shipped direct from Amazon (as a 'gift'). I searched Amazon and found it was cheaper on there. I'm not going to return b/c it was my fault for not checking around more (I thought it was a discontinued design), and the price difference would basically be return shipping. My question is what should I leave for feedback (or just not leave anything at all)? It's an all around confusing affair since taking off ebay and paypal costs I can't see that the seller made any profit at all...but at the same time it kinda feels weird to buy from an Amazon reseller on ebay?




I agree it's weird, and possibly worth reporting. It could be an eBay policy violation (depending on how the seller represented the item's location):

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/item-location.html

(Your experience is a good reminder for me...always check both Amazon and eBay before purchase!)


----------



## cwxx

PikaboICU said:


> Just a few comments; First, it's a lot more common than you might think- there are many sellers on eBay that drop ship from Amazon. There's nothing wrong with it except they shouldn't be using their Prime free shipping service.
> 
> Also it's highly possible the eBay seller and the Amazon seller are the same person. Many sellers list on both and even several more sites.
> Lastly, feedback is about how your seller preformed, did they deliver quickly, did you get what you ordered etc... It's not exactly fair to neg their FB for price considering you knew the price when you agreed to buy the item and could have decided to buy elsewhere. So your FB should reflect your experience with the seller, for this purchase and ignore the fact you saw the item on Amazon.
> 
> Just my opinion.



Thanks for your opinion PikaboICU - I certainly agree that they shouldn't get neg simply b/c I failed to search around - that's my fault def. I haven't left any feedback mainly b/c it's not that they also listed on Amazon - it was sold by Amazon and sent via prime shipping. So they effectively 'bought' it for me from Amazon as 'gift.' It's just a first time kinda strange experience for me in this regard. I'll probably just not leave any feedback.


----------



## PikaboICU

cwxx said:


> Thanks for your opinion PikaboICU - I certainly agree that they shouldn't get neg simply b/c I failed to search around - that's my fault def. I haven't left any feedback mainly b/c it's not that they also listed on Amazon - it was sold by Amazon and sent via prime shipping. So they effectively 'bought' it for me from Amazon as 'gift.' It's just a first time kinda strange experience for me in this regard. I'll probably just not leave any feedback.



It is odd.. I know a few large sellers that will, in a pinch, if out of stock will do that. Find the item elsewhere & have it shipped to you.

Also I've personally bought from a seller that also listed on Amazon and they sent the item to me from their Amazon stock- the only thing that bugged me was they used their Prime membership to ship it and that's a violation. 

Anyway- go with your gut..


----------



## cwxx

Catbird9 said:


> I agree it's weird, and possibly worth reporting. It could be an eBay policy violation (depending on how the seller represented the item's location):
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/item-location.html
> 
> (Your experience is a good reminder for me...always check both Amazon and eBay before purchase!)



Oh good point, thx! Unfortunately they have the generic 'US, United States' as their location. Ah well a lesson learned from me - I'll also be more careful whenever I see that the seller charges tax on ebay. I knew that was weird...


----------



## lguinagh

cwxx said:


> TIA for suggestions on leaving feedback! I bought and received a dinnerware set on ebay, but to my surprise it was shipped direct from Amazon (as a 'gift'). I searched Amazon and found it was cheaper on there. I'm not going to return b/c it was my fault for not checking around more (I thought it was a discontinued design), and the price difference would basically be return shipping. My question is what should I leave for feedback (or just not leave anything at all)? It's an all around confusing affair since taking off ebay and paypal costs I can't see that the seller made any profit at all...but at the same time it kinda feels weird to buy from an Amazon reseller on ebay?


Thanks for posting and enlightening me.  
I am new to this forum and am amazed what tricks sellers do to get a sale.


----------



## lguinagh

PikaboICU said:


> Just a few comments; First, it's a lot more common than you might think- there are many sellers on eBay that drop ship from Amazon. There's nothing wrong with it except they shouldn't be using their Prime free shipping service.
> 
> Also it's highly possible the eBay seller and the Amazon seller are the same person. Many sellers list on both and even several more sites.
> Lastly, feedback is about how your seller preformed, did they deliver quickly, did you get what you ordered etc... It's not exactly fair to neg their FB for price considering you knew the price when you agreed to buy the item and could have decided to buy elsewhere. So your FB should reflect your experience with the seller, for this purchase and ignore the fact you saw the item on Amazon.
> 
> Just my opinion.


interesting info!


----------



## lguinagh

I think I bought my first fake bag off ebay.  I am still trying to figure out if it is.
The seller has been around since 2004 and is a power seller.  Their rating is 99.2%.  And I read the two bad reviews and it wasn't about not being authentic.  

How do these ebay sellers continue to sell without getting bad reviews and caught selling fake bags?


----------



## PikaboICU

lguinagh said:


> I think I bought my first fake bag off ebay.  I am still trying to figure out if it is.
> The seller has been around since 2004 and is a power seller.  Their rating is 99.2%.  And I read the two bad reviews and it wasn't about not being authentic.
> 
> How do these ebay sellers continue to sell without getting bad reviews and caught selling fake bags?





Hello, have you had the bag authenticated yet? Most designers/brands have their own forum here and each has an "Authenticate This" thread. 
If you have it verified as fake people can advise you on getting a refund, reporting them, feedback etc...


----------



## lguinagh

PikaboICU said:


> Hello, have you had the bag authenticated yet? Most designers/brands have their own forum here and each has an "Authenticate This" thread.
> If you have it verified as fake people can advise you on getting a refund, reporting them, feedback etc...


I posted on AUTHENTICATE THIS! TORY BURCH last night.  And added photos today of the actual purse with the purse pulls without an emblem on them.  I researched pictures at dept stores has the TB logo stamped on the hardware.  
I have not met the requirement of 25 posts and haven't received a response on my authenticate this post so I do not know if they will respond to my request.


----------



## BeenBurned

cwxx said:


> Thanks for your opinion PikaboICU - I certainly agree that they shouldn't get neg simply b/c I failed to search around - that's my fault def. I haven't left any feedback mainly b/c it's not that they also listed on Amazon - it was sold by Amazon and sent via prime shipping. So they effectively 'bought' it for me from Amazon as 'gift.' It's just a first time kinda strange experience for me in this regard. I'll probably just not leave any feedback.


Whether they buy from Amazon, from Macy's, from Coach factory stores or from yard sales, many sellers find what they think are deals and purchase with the intent to resell and make a few bucks. 

And there's nothing wrong with that. As long as inventory is procured legally, (i.e., not hot), there's nothing illegal, immoral or disallowed to flip for a profit. 

And as you pointed out, you didn't do your homework first. You could have shopped on Amazon or even could have done running around from store to store looking for the item.

But objectively, you have to admit that there's a value to being able to shop from home, pressing a few keys on the computer, placing the order and waiting for the package to arrive at your door. Even if buying from another online site, you didn't have to search from site to site looking for the best deal. (If you wanted to, you might even be able to find it cheaper on another site, but again, that's time and work you would have to do.)



cwxx said:


> Oh good point, thx! Unfortunately they have the generic 'US, United States' as their location. Ah well a lesson learned from me - I'll also be more careful whenever I see that the seller charges tax on ebay. I knew that was weird...


Dropshipping is perfectly legal as long as the item being dropshipped is legal and for example, not counterfeit items from China.

As for sales tax, any company or seller who has a location and business in Mass. has to collect sales tax in the state. (You'd pay a sales tax on purchases from Amazon too.)


----------



## cwxx

BeenBurned said:


> Whether they buy from Amazon, from Macy's, from Coach factory stores or from yard sales, many sellers find what they think are deals and purchase with the intent to resell and make a few bucks.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with that. As long as inventory is procured legally, (i.e., not hot), there's nothing illegal, immoral or disallowed to flip for a profit.
> 
> And as you pointed out, you didn't do your homework first. You could have shopped on Amazon or even could have done running around from store to store looking for the item.
> 
> But objectively, you have to admit that there's a value to being able to shop from home, pressing a few keys on the computer, placing the order and waiting for the package to arrive at your door. Even if buying from another online site, you didn't have to search from site to site looking for the best deal. (If you wanted to, you might even be able to find it cheaper on another site, but again, that's time and work you would have to do.)
> 
> 
> Dropshipping is perfectly legal as long as the item being dropshipped is legal and for example, not counterfeit items from China.
> 
> As for sales tax, any company or seller who has a location and business in Mass. has to collect sales tax in the state. (You'd pay a sales tax on purchases from Amazon too.)



If there was something illegal going on you can be sure I wouldn't just be posting on a forum about it. IMO feedback is not just for whether or not the transaction was legal but your overall experience. I'm going to take this as a lesson learned to shop around more and won't give them negative feedback but I don't see why other potential buyers shouldn't be alerted to the fact they could get the product cheaper on Amazon. The sales tax will simply serve as a reminder for me in the future to check Amazon/similar sites since as you say Amazon also charges tax so it would make sense for any dropshippers to do so as well.

Thanks to everyone for their input! I didn't even know there was dropshipping on ebay till today..


----------



## jsmile

Would love some advice.  There's a local Instagram account and she is selling her handbags.  Since we both live very close to each other, she suggested that we do in-person purchase.  I don't want to do a cash transaction so she agreed to a paypal invoice transaction.  She agreed that I can make the payment on my smartphone when we meet.

She already sent me pictures to do authentication.  

I just wanted to double check with you experienced sellers/buyers that I would still be protected under Paypal Buyer Protection even if the bag was exchanged in person.  If there was anything wrong with the bag after we meet, that I would still be protected.

I just want to cover all my bases as I am still relatively new to pre-loved purchases.  Normally I get the item shipped, but in this case we are a 15 min drive to meet at a public place.


----------



## BeenBurned

jsmile said:


> Would love some advice.  There's a local Instagram account and she is selling her handbags.  Since we both live very close to each other, she suggested that we do in-person purchase.  I don't want to do a cash transaction so she agreed to a paypal invoice transaction.  She agreed that I can make the payment on my smartphone when we meet.
> 
> She already sent me pictures to do authentication.
> 
> I just wanted to double check with you experienced sellers/buyers that I would still be protected under Paypal Buyer Protection even if the bag was exchanged in person.  If there was anything wrong with the bag after we meet, that I would still be protected.
> 
> I just want to cover all my bases as I am still relatively new to pre-loved purchases.  Normally I get the item shipped, but in this case we are a 15 min drive to meet at a public place.


NO SELLER IN HER RIGHT MIND should accept Paypal for an in-person transaction. EVER!!

If you're seeing it in person, what protection would you need? If you don't like the bag, if there's anything wrong with it, etc., presumably you'd say, "no thank you" and would walk away. 

If you want to use Paypal, she should ship the bag to you. 

BTW, how much money is involved?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jsmile said:


> Would love some advice.  There's a local Instagram account and she is selling her handbags.  Since we both live very close to each other, she suggested that we do in-person purchase.  I don't want to do a cash transaction so she agreed to a paypal invoice transaction.  She agreed that I can make the payment on my smartphone when we meet.
> 
> She already sent me pictures to do authentication.
> 
> I just wanted to double check with you experienced sellers/buyers that I would still be protected under Paypal Buyer Protection even if the bag was exchanged in person.  If there was anything wrong with the bag after we meet, that I would still be protected.
> 
> I just want to cover all my bases as I am still relatively new to pre-loved purchases.  Normally I get the item shipped, but in this case we are a 15 min drive to meet at a public place.



yeah, you're ok. i've sold antique furniture for my parents this way. it's similar to a 'local pick-up only' transaction they have on ebay. normally i'll meet with the buyer and invoice them once again when i get home (haven't done an on-the-spot phone transaction). then, they can come drive over to get the item, or whatever. some even change their mind after they meet in person and see the item. as long as everything goes through paypal it's ok. however, as a seller i'm always concerned because you need proof you gave someone the product. i normally make people sign/date a copy of the listing that says 'received item' or etc. so don't be put-off by that type of request if you get one.

just noticed you mentioned instagram.. so not sure on that one. i know for ebay this is ok


----------



## jsmile

BeenBurned said:


> NO SELLER IN HER RIGHT MIND should accept Paypal for an in-person transaction. EVER!!
> 
> If you're seeing it in person, what protection would you need? If you don't like the bag, if there's anything wrong with it, etc., presumably you'd say, "no thank you" and would walk away.
> 
> If you want to use Paypal, she should ship the bag to you.
> 
> BTW, how much money is involved?


Maybe the seller is inexperienced with local pickups? I would not allow someone to pay me by Paypal for local pickups but not everyone does their due diligence, even people who sell on a regular basis.

In case something is wrong with the bag? or if there is a bait and switch?  

The bag is $2k so I think it would be better by paypal and not to carry $2k in cash with me, especially if she is willing to accept Paypal.  I think the seller doesn't know the paypal policy.  I'm willing to pay by PayPal if she is. LOL.  If the seller is willing to accept Paypal for a pickup, are there disadvantages to me over having it shipped?


----------



## BeenBurned

jsmile said:


> Since we both live very close to each other, she suggested that *we do in-person purchase*.  I *don't want to do a cash transaction so she agreed to a paypal invoice transaction*.  She agreed that I can make the payment on my smartphone when we meet.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I just wanted to double check with you experienced sellers/buyers that I would still be protected under Paypal Buyer Protection even if the bag was exchanged in person.  If *snip*





ccbaggirl89 said:


> yeah, you're ok. i've sold antique furniture for my parents this way. *it's similar to a 'local pick-up only' transaction they have on ebay. normally i'll meet with the buyer and invoice them once again when i get home (haven't done an on-the-spot phone transaction).* then, they can come drive over to get the item, or whatever. some even change their mind after they meet in person and see the item. as long as everything goes through paypal it's ok. however, as a seller i'm always concerned because you need proof you gave someone the product. i normally make people sign/date a copy of the listing that says 'received item' or etc. so don't be put-off by that type of request if you get one.



If you've looked at local pickup only transactions on ebay (or elsewhere), they're CASH ONLY. 



BeenBurned said:


> NO SELLER IN HER RIGHT MIND should accept Paypal for an in-person transaction. EVER!!
> 
> If you're seeing it in person, what protection would you need? If you don't like the bag, if there's anything wrong with it, etc., presumably you'd say, "no thank you" and would walk away.
> 
> If you want to use Paypal, she should ship the bag to you.
> 
> BTW, how much money is involved?


I stand by my comment that so sane seller (and NO experienced seller) will accept paypal for an item picked up in person. There is no seller protection and an m.o. that many scammers use to rip sellers off. 

Understand that I'm not implying that the buyer in this post is a scammer but just that in-person pickup needs to be cash. 

And the suggestion by *ccbaggirl89* that a receipt be obtained by the seller may be admissible in court, it won't fly with paypal or ebay. 


I'm still interested in hearing from *jsmile* why her in-person pickup and inspection wouldn't disclose problems.


----------



## PikaboICU

Double post. Darn tablet.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> NO SELLER IN HER RIGHT MIND should accept Paypal for an in-person transaction. EVER!!
> 
> If you're seeing it in person, what protection would you need? If you don't like the bag, if there's anything wrong with it, etc., presumably you'd say, "no thank you" and would walk away.
> 
> If you want to use Paypal, she should ship the bag to you.
> 
> BTW, how much money is involved?



^^THAT!

*JSmile,* if you're concerned about carrying cash, you could meet at a bank & do the sale right there. Inspect the bag & then make a withdrawal to pay for it.


----------



## jsmile

BeenBurned said:


> I stand by my comment that so sane seller (and NO experienced seller) will accept paypal for an item picked up in person. There is no seller protection and an m.o. that many scammers use to rip sellers off.
> 
> Understand that I'm not implying that the buyer in this post is a scammer but just that in-person pickup needs to be cash.
> 
> 
> I'm still interested in hearing from *jsmile* why her in-person pickup and inspection wouldn't disclose problems.



Maybe the seller is insane or just doesn't know? It was the seller that suggested Paypal and meeting in person since I don't want to carry that much cash.

The bag is a brand new Chanel WOC for a little over $2k and since there are superfakes, I might likely get it re-authenticated again with another authentication service.   

If no "sane" seller would offer an in-person pick up with paypal payment, does that mean there is something wrong with the transaction for me?

sorry, I am brand new to buying preloved handbags and want to know everything and protect my transactions.  Scammers think of everything and I just want to make sure that there isn't something there that I haven't thought of.


----------



## jsmile

PikaboICU said:


> ^^THAT!
> 
> *JSmile,* if you're concerned about carrying cash, you could meet at a bank & do the sale right there. Inspect the bag & then make a withdrawal to pay for it.



That is a great idea that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## BeenBurned

jsmile said:


> Maybe the seller is insane or just doesn't know? It was the seller that suggested Paypal and meeting in person since I don't want to carry that much cash.
> 
> The bag is a brand new Chanel WOC for a little over $2k and since there are superfakes, I might likely get it re-authenticated again with another authentication service.
> 
> If no "sane" seller would offer an in-person pick up with paypal payment, does that mean there is something wrong with the transaction for me?
> 
> sorry, I am brand new to buying preloved handbags and want to know everything and protect my transactions.  Scammers think of everything and I just want to make sure that there isn't something there that I haven't thought of.


No, it doesn't necessarily mean that there's a problem with the bag. It just means that it could be a very naive seller who doesn't understand or realize what she's giving up.

If you want the bag, my suggestion is to inspect it in person, decide if you want it and if so, buy through ebay (or whatever site you saw it on, pay with paypal and have her ship it to you.  Then once you receive it, you can get a professional authentication using your own pictures of the bag. 

Note that for the price of the item, she *needs* to purchase signature confirmation and for yourself, an additional layer of protection would be gained by funding the paypal payment with a credit card. You'll need to sign for the package. 

Then you're both fully protected.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BeenBurned said:


> No, it doesn't necessarily mean that there's a problem with the bag. It just means that it could be a very naive seller who doesn't understand or realize what she's giving up.
> 
> If you want the bag, my suggestion is to inspect it in person, decide if you want it and if so, buy through ebay (or whatever site you saw it on, pay with paypal and have her ship it to you.  Then once you receive it, you can get a professional authentication using your own pictures of the bag.
> 
> Note that for the price of the item, she *needs* to purchase signature confirmation and for yourself, an additional layer of protection would be gained by funding the paypal payment with a credit card. You'll need to sign for the package.
> 
> Then you're both fully protected.



so, assume this gal was interested in buying a bed... should the seller go home and ship it to her so the seller is protected?


----------



## jsmile

BeenBurned said:


> No, it doesn't necessarily mean that there's a problem with the bag. It just means that it could be a very naive seller who doesn't understand or realize what she's giving up.
> 
> If you want the bag, my suggestion is to inspect it in person, decide if you want it and if so, buy through ebay (or whatever site you saw it on, pay with paypal and have her ship it to you.  Then once you receive it, you can get a professional authentication using your own pictures of the bag.
> 
> Note that for the price of the item, she *needs* to purchase signature confirmation and for yourself, an additional layer of protection would be gained by funding the paypal payment with a credit card. You'll need to sign for the package.
> 
> Then you're both fully protected.


I've noticed that a lot of consignment stores have started online stores with local pickup and paypal.  Does that mean that the retailer and the person selling their item are putting themselves at risk too?

thanks for your brilliant knownledge. don't want to be burned either. LOL


----------



## whateve

A buyer opened an INR case against me today, claiming she got an empty box. Part of her message states:  "_YOUR,LOLYAL,COUSTMER,.AGE:38,YRS,. I'm AN ADULT_" (sic) 

I have shipping confirmation showing delivery. It was first class so there is no insurance. I've responded to the case with the tracking number. 

Since the buyer didn't claim the package was tampered with, I didn't ask for photos. Believe me, that package was sealed so well and with so much tape and layers of packaging that it would be impossible for someone to remove the item and then reseal it without it being obvious.

Opinions? Should I call ebay?  What should I say?


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, assume this gal was interested in buying a bed... should the seller go home and ship it to her so the seller is protected?


No.You're missing the point.

 You're seeing and examining the item in person prior to purchase. If it's an item that is a highly faked brand and you (as buyer) don't know it's authentic, then you shouldn't be buying in person. If you can examine it and recognize that it's "as described," there's no dispute that would come up. You've presumably not only checked and verified authenticity but you've looked for damage or issues not mentioned in the listing. 

The reason you buy in person is because you can see, feel, try on, etc. the item.  If you don't like it, if it doesn't work out for you, if you don't trust authenticity, you don't buy it.  So what "protection" would you need?

As for the bed (or furniture) you mention, again, you're seeing it in person and know what you're getting. You don't need paypal protection against anything. 



jsmile said:


> I've noticed that a lot of consignment stores have started online stores with local pickup and paypal.  Does that mean that the retailer and the person selling their item are putting themselves at risk too?
> 
> thanks for your brilliant knownledge. don't want to be burned either. LOL


Yes, a retailer who accepts paypal without the item being shipped puts themselves at risk. 

You aren't understanding that there's no risk to you in paying cash since you know what you're getting and you've inspected it in person.


----------



## whateve

jsmile said:


> Maybe the seller is insane or just doesn't know? It was the seller that suggested Paypal and meeting in person since I don't want to carry that much cash.
> 
> The bag is a brand new Chanel WOC for a little over $2k and since there are superfakes, I might likely get it re-authenticated again with another authentication service.
> 
> If no "sane" seller would offer an in-person pick up with paypal payment, does that mean there is something wrong with the transaction for me?
> 
> sorry, I am brand new to buying preloved handbags and want to know everything and protect my transactions.  Scammers think of everything and I just want to make sure that there isn't something there that I haven't thought of.





BeenBurned said:


> No.You're missing the point.
> 
> You're seeing and examining the item in person prior to purchase. If it's an item that is a highly faked brand and you (as buyer) don't know it's authentic, then you shouldn't be buying in person. If you can examine it and recognize that it's "as described," there's no dispute that would come up. You've presumably not only checked and verified authenticity but you've looked for damage or issues not mentioned in the listing.
> 
> The reason you buy in person is because you can see, feel, try on, etc. the item.  If you don't like it, if it doesn't work out for you, if you don't trust authenticity, you don't buy it.  So what "protection" would you need?
> 
> As for the bed (or furniture) you mention, again, you're seeing it in person and know what you're getting. You don't need paypal protection against anything.
> 
> 
> Yes, a retailer who accepts paypal without the item being shipped puts themselves at risk.
> 
> You aren't understanding that there's no risk to you in paying cash since you know what you're getting and you've inspected it in person.


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think that the OP wants the protection of being able to file a SNAD if she finds out later that the bag isn't authentic. She can feel that the bag is just as described when she sees it but she might want to get it authenticated after purchase as well. That is where paypal protection would come in.


----------



## jsmile

BeenBurned said:


> No.You're missing the point.
> 
> You're seeing and examining the item in person prior to purchase. If it's an item that is a highly faked brand and you (as buyer) don't know it's authentic, then you shouldn't be buying in person. If you can examine it and recognize that it's "as described," there's no dispute that would come up. You've presumably not only checked and verified authenticity but you've looked for damage or issues not mentioned in the listing.
> 
> The reason you buy in person is because you can see, feel, try on, etc. the item.  If you don't like it, if it doesn't work out for you, if you don't trust authenticity, you don't buy it.  So what "protection" would you need?
> 
> As for the bed (or furniture) you mention, again, you're seeing it in person and know what you're getting. You don't need paypal protection against anything.
> 
> 
> Yes, a retailer who accepts paypal without the item being shipped puts themselves at risk.
> 
> You aren't understanding that there's no risk to you in paying cash since you know what you're getting and you've inspected it in person.



I see what you mean about inspecting the item to make sure it matches the pictures.  Since this item is a brand new Chanel WOC that hasn't been used (someone's Christmas present that they don't want), I am concerned with a bait and switch and want protection. It is harder to tell when inspecting a brand new, unused item.  I assume that a brand new bag would still be difficult to tell if it is a super fake in person.   Will ask seller about shipping the bag.

Wish we didn't have to deal in a world of fakes.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> A buyer opened an INR case against me today, claiming she got an empty box. Part of her message states:  "_YOUR,LOLYAL,COUSTMER,.AGE:38,YRS,. I'm AN ADULT_" (sic)
> 
> I have shipping confirmation showing delivery. It was first class so there is no insurance. I've responded to the case with the tracking number.
> 
> Since the buyer didn't claim the package was tampered with, I didn't ask for photos. Believe me, that package was sealed so well and with so much tape and layers of packaging that it would be impossible for someone to remove the item and then reseal it without it being obvious.
> 
> Opinions? Should I call ebay?  What should I say?




Oh man... I am sorry.. These claims are awful..
Was it expensive? 
There is much good advice on dealing with this issue..
Here's one thread with decent advice, there's more, if I find anything else, I'll edit..

Good Luck. Dang
http://community.ebay.com/t5/Selling/buyer-empty-box-claim/m-p/24877545/highlight/true#M665428

http://community.ebay.com/t5/Selling/Conversation-with-buyer-who-told-they-received-empty-package/m-p/24788100/highlight/true#M652029


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Oh man... I am sorry.. These claims are awful..
> Was it expensive?
> There is much good advice on dealing with this issue..
> Here's one thread with decent advice, there's more, if I find anything else, I'll edit..
> 
> Good Luck. Dang
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Selling/buyer-empty-box-claim/m-p/24877545/highlight/true#M665428
> 
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Sellin...y-package/m-p/24788100/highlight/true#M652029


Thanks! Those are hilarious!

I suspect that my buyer is a child or teen using her mom's account and now she doesn't want to have to explain the $50 charge on her mom's credit card. Do you know of any adults who would feel the need to announce their age in an ebay complaint?

I don't want to reveal more than I have to if the tracking number is sufficient for fighting the claim. She claimed INR, not SNAD. This is what she said she got: _"&IT WAS FROM YOUR COMPANY ,& IT SEEMS LIKE EBAY NY.COM SENT ME SOME GLAD PLASTIC WRAPS IN A MINI BOX"_
As far as I know, that could have been from a different transaction, not mine.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Thanks! Those are hilarious!
> 
> I suspect that my buyer is a child or teen using her mom's account and now she doesn't want to have to explain the $50 charge on her mom's credit card. Do you know of any adults who would feel the need to announce their age in an ebay complaint?
> 
> I don't want to reveal more than I have to if the tracking number is sufficient for fighting the claim. She claimed INR, not SNAD. This is what she said she got: _"&IT WAS FROM YOUR COMPANY ,& IT SEEMS LIKE EBAY NY.COM SENT ME SOME GLAD PLASTIC WRAPS IN A MINI BOX"_
> As far as I know, that could have been from a different transaction, not mine.



Some of those threads on the eBay seller's board just slay me. 

Yeah, I think you're probably correct there.. I don't know any adult that feels the need to qualify their age- lol
But now my son is 21 and he mentions it at least once per day- 

You might be in luck.. You have tracking showing delivered so... Upload the tracking number with confirmation and then CALL eBay and have them close the case in your favor, while you are on the phone.. 
That wont stop her from filing via PP but let's hope she doesn't know that.  **Fingers crossed**


----------



## cdtracing

I don't know if anyone uses Threadflip but I got this email today.  I have an account but have not bought or sold on it to this date.  Has anyone else gotten this notice.


Threadflip
Dear Threadflip Community,

We started Threadflip five years ago with the vision of helping women refresh their wardrobes through a community of like-minded fashionistas. We started in our co-founder Manik&#8217;s living room and never imagined growing the business to where it is today. We have been humbled by the love of our community members who helped make Threadflip great. We went from a handful of early friends and family using the product to now a thriving community of over 1.5M members! The first few closets were created by our close friends (we had to beg them to try the site out in the early days), today we have over a million items listed on Threadflip. 

After an amazing ride over the last five years, we have decided to cease operations at Threadflip and join fashion forces and partner with our friends at Le Tote. Through this partnership with Le Tote, our community can now have access to an exciting and exceptional fashion experience. Le Tote is the "Netflix-for-fashion", where each month you can borrow and wear styles from the brands we know you love, such as Free People, Sam Edelman and Rebecca Minkoff. As soon as you send back your items your next box of 3 garments and 2 accessories is shipped right to your door. 

To welcome you to your new community at Le Tote, we would like to offer you an exclusive gift of 60% off your first month, using code: THREADFLIP. This exclusive offer ends January 31, 2016. 

As of January 14, 2016, Threadflip will be officially closing operations, including all buying and selling activity. We want to thank you all so much for your support over the years, our users are what made Threadflip awesome. It was an incredible journey, one we would not have been able to take without your support. We are very grateful to everyone who helped us along the way. 

Sincerely,
Manik, Jeff and the Threadflip Team


FAQ - What Happens Next? 

Will I still be able to buy or sell using Threadflip?
All buying and selling will stop at midnight, Wednesday January 13, 2016 

I still have credit in my Threadflip account, what happens to that?
If you have Threadflip credit that you earned from selling your clothes, you&#8217;ll be able to redeem your credit for the equivalent cash value. Restricted site credit that you have from marketing promotions, referrals or any other source will not be redeemable. Cash-out requests must be received by January 25, 2016, and you will be cashed out using PayPal. Any cash-out requests after January 25, 2016 will not be honored 

I have a pending sale. Should I still complete it and ship it out?
Yes, please complete the sale and ship it out. You have until January 18, 2016 to ship out any pending sales and cash-out after that. Any pending sales post January 18, 2016 will be canceled 

I made a purchase recently. Will I still get it and is it still on its way?
Yes, any purchases made before January 14, 2016 will still be honored. If you don&#8217;t receive your purchased items by January 22, 2016 please contact us via support@threadflip.com 

I sent a return recently. Will it still be processed?
Yes, returns that are in process will be processed. Starting January 13, 2016, we will not be accepting returns. 

I made a purchase and never received it. Will I receive a refund?
You will be credited for any purchases made that have not been received to the original form of payment. 

I sent in items using the Full service and Threadflip has my items. What happens to my items?
We will be sending separate communication asking you about your preference for returning or donating these items. You will have until January 18, 2016 to make a selection of either returning the items back to you or donating. 

I still have questions. Can I email or contact support?
We will have limited support hours over the next few weeks. If your query is not answered via these FAQs, please email us at support@threadflip.com

rule


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Some of those threads on the eBay seller's board just slay me.
> 
> Yeah, I think you're probably correct there.. I don't know any adult that feels the need to qualify their age- lol
> But now my son is 21 and he mentions it at least once per day-
> 
> You might be in luck.. You have tracking showing delivered so... Upload the tracking number with confirmation and then CALL eBay and have them close the case in your favor, while you are on the phone..
> That wont stop her from filing via PP but let's hope she doesn't know that.  **Fingers crossed**


I called ebay. Someone answered but then didn't respond after that so I hung up and called back. That time I got an automated voice that said the case would be closed in my favor since I provided tracking. Then just when I thought I had won, the person at ebay called back. After reviewing the case, she transferred me to the escalation department so they could close the case. The moment they came on the phone, I received an email that the case was closed in my favor. So the case was being handled twice in parallel by the automated system and by people. The paypal hold is also gone.

I hope she doesn't file a SNAD claim now.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I called ebay. Someone answered but then didn't respond after that so I hung up and called back. That time I got an automated voice that said the case would be closed in my favor since I provided tracking. Then just when I thought I had won, the person at ebay called back. After reviewing the case, she transferred me to the escalation department so they could close the case. The moment they came on the phone, I received an email that the case was closed in my favor. So the case was being handled twice in parallel by the automated system and by people. The paypal hold is also gone.
> 
> I hope she doesn't file a SNAD claim now.





Good for you!
Dang what a bunch of mess you had to wade through- but I'm glad you got it handled.

Oh can they file a SNAD after and INR? Yikes.. I hope you could show she filed the first case & lost so is trying another method- IF it happens, you could try explaining that & hope to get an understanding rep. 

But for the time being.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Good for you!
> Dang what a bunch of mess you had to wade through- but I'm glad you got it handled.
> 
> Oh can they file a SNAD after and INR? Yikes.. I hope you could show she filed the first case & lost so is trying another method- IF it happens, you could try explaining that & hope to get an understanding rep.
> 
> But for the time being.


Thanks! It used to be that you couldn't file a SNAD after an INR was closed, but you could convert an INR to a SNAD if it was still open. I don't know if they changed it. Being a new ebayer, she probably doesn't know the correct procedures. If she got someone sympathetic on the phone, they might let her.


----------



## PikaboICU

cdtracing said:


> I don't know if anyone uses Threadflip but I got this email today.  I have an account but have not bought or sold on it to this date.  Has anyone else gotten this notice.
> 
> 
> Threadflip
> Dear Threadflip Community,
> 
> SNIP
> 
> After an amazing ride over the last five years, we have decided to cease operations at Threadflip and join fashion forces and partner with our friends at Le Tote. Through this partnership with Le Tote, our community can now have access to an exciting and exceptional fashion experience. Le Tote is the "Netflix-for-fashion", where each month you can borrow and wear styles from the brands we know you love, such as Free People, Sam Edelman and Rebecca Minkoff. As soon as you send back your items your next box of 3 garments and 2 accessories is shipped right to your door.
> 
> To welcome you to your new community at Le Tote, we would like to offer you an exclusive gift of 60% off your first month, using code: THREADFLIP. This exclusive offer ends January 31, 2016.
> 
> As of January 14, 2016, Threadflip will be officially closing operations, including all buying and selling activity. We want to thank you all so much for your support over the years, our users are what made Threadflip awesome. It was an incredible journey, one we would not have been able to take without your support. We are very grateful to everyone who helped us along the way.
> 
> SNIP
> I still have questions. Can I email or contact support?
> We will have limited support hours over the next few weeks. If your query is not answered via these FAQs, please email us at support@threadflip.com
> 
> rule



WOW!
I don't use ThreadFlip but that is some SHORT NOTICE right there.
This should probably even have it's own thread.
Either here or General Shopping IDK which..

That will be sad for a lot of people. Sorry to read that.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> A buyer opened an INR case against me today, claiming she got an empty box. Part of her message states:  "_YOUR,LOLYAL,COUSTMER,.AGE:38,YRS,. I'm AN ADULT_" (sic)
> 
> I have shipping confirmation showing delivery. It was first class so there is no insurance. I've responded to the case with the tracking number.
> 
> Since the buyer didn't claim the package was tampered with, I didn't ask for photos. Believe me, that package was sealed so well and with so much tape and layers of packaging that it would be impossible for someone to remove the item and then reseal it without it being obvious.
> 
> Opinions? Should I call ebay?  What should I say?


I'm only quoting your first post on the subject although I see that you've won the INR case.

The reason they can now open cases in both ebay and Paypal is because they're two separate independent companies. But should there be another case, in addition to responding to the case, I'd also send the buyer an email through ebay messaging. You'll call her bluff by letting her know that you'll open a postal theft investigation. This type of letter usually has the scammer "finding" the item they claim not to have received.

_"Dear buyer,

Now that you've opened a SNAD (significantly not as described" case claiming that the item you received from me is not the item I'd sent, I'm more than willing to open an investigation with the inspector general of the US. I will need some clarification before contacting the authorities. They take mail tampering and theft seriously and prosecute those who do it.

First you claimed to have received an empty box. Then you said you got plastic wrap in a mini box. Which is it you received?

Once you let me know exactly what you received, I will open an investigation with postal inspectors. 

I shall forward them any information I have and they'll need your cooperation too so they'll have your name and address. I'm sure you'd like to get to the bottom of it as much as I do.

Sincerely,
Your seller_



whateve said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think that the OP wants the protection of being able to file a SNAD if she finds out later that the bag isn't authentic. She can feel that the bag is just as described when she sees it but she might want to get it authenticated after purchase as well. That is where paypal protection would come in.


I didn't want to come right out and say this because I don't like giving other less-than-honest people ideas.

Yes, I do realize that's her concern too but with a Paypal payment and no shipment to prove receipt by the buyer, there's no seller protection for the seller who might have an INR claim lodged against her. (Receipts are worthless as far as ebay and paypal are concerned.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm only quoting your first post on the subject although I see that you've won the INR case.
> 
> The reason they can now open cases in both ebay and Paypal is because they're two separate independent companies. But should there be another case, in addition to responding to the case, I'd also send the buyer an email through ebay messaging. You'll call her bluff by letting her know that you'll open a postal theft investigation. This type of letter usually has the scammer "finding" the item they claim not to have received.
> 
> _"Dear buyer,
> 
> Now that you've opened a SNAD (significantly not as described" case claiming that the item you received from me is not the item I'd sent, I'm more than willing to open an investigation with the inspector general of the US. I will need some clarification before contacting the authorities. They take mail tampering and theft seriously and prosecute those who do it.
> 
> First you claimed to have received an empty box. Then you said you got plastic wrap in a mini box. Which is it you received?
> 
> Once you let me know exactly what you received, I will open an investigation with postal inspectors.
> 
> I shall forward them any information I have and they'll need your cooperation too so they'll have your name and address. I'm sure you'd like to get to the bottom of it as much as I do.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Your seller_
> 
> 
> I didn't want to come right out and say this because I don't like giving other less-than-honest people ideas.
> 
> Yes, I do realize that's her concern too but with a Paypal payment and no shipment to prove receipt by the buyer, there's no seller protection for the seller who might have an INR claim lodged against her. (Receipts are worthless as far as ebay and paypal are concerned.)


Thanks for the letter. I hope I don't have to use it.


----------



## Adaniels729

Is this eBay legal?  Screen shot 1 says seller/item is located in VA. Screen shot 2, in the description the seller says the item will ship from Dubai.


----------



## Jayne1

Some advise for a newbie buyer of mine, please.

A new buyer bid a dozen times on an item of mine. She's the only bidder and said she didn't know what she was doing, because she thought eBay was telling her to keep going higher to be the highest bidder.

She's the only bidder and probably will be the only bidder.

She said she put in some really high proxy bids and wants to remove them, in case someone comes along and puts in some very high bid, which I doubt, but I can see why she's worried.

I don't care if she removes the extra bids what shall I tell her as to how to proceed?


----------



## Catbird9

Jayne1 said:


> Some advise for a newbie buyer of mine, please.
> 
> A new buyer bid a dozen times on an item of mine. She's the only bidder and said she didn't know what she was doing, because she thought eBay was telling her to keep going higher to be the highest bidder.
> 
> She's the only bidder and probably will be the only bidder.
> 
> She said she put in some really high proxy bids and wants to remove them, in case someone comes along and puts in some very high bid, which I doubt, but I can see why she's worried.
> 
> I don't care if she removes the extra bids&#8230; what shall I tell her as to how to proceed?



She needs to cancel her bid (which will cancel all her proxy bids too) then re-enter her maximum bid.

ETA: Here's a link to the bid retraction page
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RetractBidShow


----------



## Jayne1

Catbird9 said:


> She needs to cancel her bid (which will cancel all her proxy bids too) then re-enter her maximum bid.
> 
> ETA: Here's a link to the bid retraction page
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RetractBidShow



Thank you - she did that and now there's only 1 bid, so she's happy... thanks again.


----------



## dds262

I am trying to figure out shipping items on ebay that I sell. I want to be able to price the various shipping options when I bill the seller - so I need to select the appropriate options when I ship. 
What are those that I need to select??


Also - I would like Final value fees deducted from my paypal account (either any credit I have on there or bill it to my personal credit card attached to that account) For shipping deducted from my same paypal - can I have it billed to another card on that same paypal account that I use for my business??


If not can all fees default to my business card on my paypal account??? 


thank you


----------



## Catbird9

dds262 said:


> I am trying to figure out shipping items on ebay that I sell. I want to be able to price the various shipping options when I bill the seller - so I need to select the appropriate options when I ship.
> What are those that I need to select??



When you create the listing, you can set up additional shipping options on the listing form, if you want. This requires that you enter the correct package dimensions and weight when you create the listing.

OR

When you go to print your shipping label, you can choose your Carrier (USPS or FedEx). Below that, where it says Service, there's a clickable link that says "Compare delivery services." You can enter your package weight and dimensions and find out which is the best option.




dds262 said:


> Also - I would like Final value fees deducted from my paypal account (either any credit I have on there or bill it to my personal credit card attached to that account)



If you have your eBay seller fees automatically deducted from your PayPal account, that is the default setting. PayPal will always use your existing PayPal balance first, then your attached credit card.




dds262 said:


> For shipping deducted from my same paypal - can I have it billed to another card on that same paypal account that I use for my business??



You can choose that option when you purchase the shipping label. PayPal will ask you to choose your funding source. (I always log in to PayPal for each purchase, so I'm not sure this applies if you've got "Stay Logged in to PayPal" turned on. It might just whisk you through checkout without giving you the option to designate your funding source.)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Adaniels729 said:


> Is this eBay legal?  Screen shot 1 says seller/item is located in VA. Screen shot 2, in the description the seller says the item will ship from Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240164
> View attachment 3240165



they are probably drop-shipping. a company HQ in virginia (billing/business address) and the item is located in dubai. nothing wrong w/that as far as i know. my own account says New York on the listings page, but i don't actually ship from there. if you have a business or former address, or sell for a family member the items can often come from different places than what is located on the seller page. i've had items arrive from places (and companies) i didn't realize i was transacting with


----------



## threadbender

ccbaggirl89 said:


> they are probably drop-shipping. a company HQ in virginia (billing/business address) and the item is located in dubai. nothing wrong w/that as far as i know. my own account says New York on the listings page, but i don't actually ship from there. if you have a business or former address, or sell for a family member the items can often come from different places than what is located on the seller page. i've had items arrive from places (and companies) i didn't realize i was transacting with




How does this affect returns? I purposely have my search parameters for US only. If I purchase something and when, if I have to return it, I discover I have to ship outside of the US, I would be beyond ticked. Granted the Dubai listing does disclose the fact. But, what if someone doesn't? Returning to a foreign country can be expensive, not to mention there are plenty were the tracking is non-existent and/or fraud and theft are common. 
When I buy something and it states the location is in the US, I certainly hope it means the item is in the US. I do not care where the headquarters or whatever is.

In addition, custom costs could come into play where a buyer would have no idea it would happen since it says the item location is in the US. That would really make me angry.

jmho


----------



## EGBDF

I was just looking over my ebay listings. I always check 'no international shipping' but now  they all have 'will ship to many countries'!! How did this happen?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

carlpsmom said:


> How does this affect returns? I purposely have my search parameters for US only. If I purchase something and when, if I have to return it, I discover I have to ship outside of the US, I would be beyond ticked. Granted the Dubai listing does disclose the fact. But, what if someone doesn't? Returning to a foreign country can be expensive, not to mention there are plenty were the tracking is non-existent and/or fraud and theft are common.
> When I buy something and it states the location is in the US, I certainly hope it means the item is in the US. I do not care where the headquarters or whatever is.
> 
> In addition, custom costs could come into play where a buyer would have no idea it would happen since it says the item location is in the US. That would really make me angry.
> 
> jmho



yeah, valid points. best thing to do is ask the seller about that, they are the only ones that would know. even if other sellers do the same type of shipping the policies will vary.


----------



## threadbender

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yeah, valid points. best thing to do is ask the seller about that, they are the only ones that would know. even if other sellers do the same type of shipping the policies will vary.



I should not have to ask, though. If the "item location" says a place in the US, that is where I expect it to be shipped from and returned to, if necessary.

I am sorry. This is one of those things that irritates me.


----------



## Catbird9

carlpsmom said:


> How does this affect returns? I purposely have my search parameters for US only. If I purchase something and when, if I have to return it, I discover I have to ship outside of the US, I would be beyond ticked. Granted the Dubai listing does disclose the fact. But, what if someone doesn't? Returning to a foreign country can be expensive, not to mention there are plenty were the tracking is non-existent and/or fraud and theft are common.
> When I buy something and it states the location is in the US, I certainly hope it means the item is in the US. I do not care where the headquarters or whatever is.
> 
> In addition, custom costs could come into play where a buyer would have no idea it would happen since it says the item location is in the US. That would really make me angry.
> 
> jmho



It is actually an eBay policy violation not to disclose the actual location from which the item will be shipped.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/item-location.html


----------



## Adaniels729

Catbird9 said:


> It is actually an eBay policy violation not to disclose the actual location from which the item will be shipped.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/item-location.html




Thank you all for your help!  they did disclosed the item would be shipped from Dubai and not VA so I guess it's not a violation. I should have posted in the 'eBay pet peeves' thread instead


----------



## PikaboICU

EGBDF said:


> I was just looking over my ebay listings. I always check 'no international shipping' but now  they all have 'will ship to many countries'!! How did this happen?




It's Thursday, update day at EBay and there are ALWAYS glitches. It may right itself later but to be sure you can go into your bulk editor & edit your shipping location back to US only or wherever you had indicated.


----------



## threadbender

Adaniels729 said:


> Thank you all for your help!  they did disclosed the item would be shipped from Dubai and not VA so I guess it's not a violation. I should have posted in the 'eBay pet peeves' thread instead



In the listing it states the "item location" is in the US and, in the description states the Dubai shipping. I would think it would be some sort of violation. It is misleading. I do not search for anything out of the US and that listing would show up for me if I was looking for that item.


----------



## whateve

I saw something about a Paypal lawsuit on another forum. I don't recall receiving any notification for either of my Paypal accounts. I've had holds on my account for disputes but have never been suspended.
https://www.accountholdsettlement.com/


----------



## onmymind24seven

Hi ladies, got a quick question. i sold a MK wallet on eBay, it was shipped to a confirmed address. then today i got an email notice from USPS stating "undelivered as addressed" and said the wallet will be return if appropriate information is available. What does all this mean? this is the first time i came across something like this. I contacted the buyer to verify their address and waiting for her response. In the meantime, does this mean if she doesn't claim the wallet it will be ship back to me?  Do she have to contact USPS or do i? TIA for your help.


----------



## kschock

This happened to me as a buyer, the zip code was wrong on my package, and they couldn't read the return address. That is what I was told when I called. I told the seller to call USPS and see what she could do. She never called, Ebay give me my money back after a while, since by that point it has been over a month.  Eventually, the package got delivered about 3 weeks later. But as the seller, I would call and see why it can't be delivered. Hopefully,  speed up the delivery and see what the problem is.


----------



## kschock

onmymind24seven said:


> Hi ladies, got a quick question. i sold a MK wallet on eBay, it was shipped to a confirmed address. then today i got an email notice from USPS stating "undelivered as addressed" and said the wallet will be return if appropriate information is available. What does all this mean? this is the first time i came across something like this. I contacted the buyer to verify their address and waiting for her response. In the meantime, does this mean if she doesn't claim the wallet it will be ship back to me?  Do she have to contact USPS or do i? TIA for your help.



Oops. I meant to quote you.


----------



## onmymind24seven

kschock said:


> Oops. I meant to quote you.



thank you. i will try and call tomorrow. I assume if the wallet get return to me and i have to refund the buyer, my fee would be automatically refunded?


----------



## kschock

onmymind24seven said:


> thank you. i will try and call tomorrow. I assume if the wallet get return to me and i have to refund the buyer, my fee would be automatically refunded?



I am not sure about that. I have only sold a few things. But for your safety as a seller, I would see why they can't deliver it. And see if the buyer still wants the item. I have read a lot of times, it can be redelivered with the same shipping label with no problems. And you don't have to purchase another label. But hopefully someone else can answer your question.


----------



## BeenBurned

onmymind24seven said:


> Hi ladies, got a quick question. i sold a MK wallet on eBay, it was shipped to a confirmed address. then today i got an email notice from USPS stating "undelivered as addressed" and said the wallet will be return if appropriate information is available. What does all this mean? this is the first time i came across something like this. I contacted the buyer to verify their address and waiting for her response. In the meantime, does this mean if she doesn't claim the wallet it will be ship back to me?  Do she have to contact USPS or do i? TIA for your help.


I received a package back with "undeliverable as addressed" and it, too was shipped to the PP address.

I confirmed with the buyer that the address was correct, brought the package back to the post office and they reshipped after crossing out the "undeliverable" stamp.

I think what sometimes happens is that a scanner (or carrier) misreads the bar code or the text address.


----------



## Banobalpot

I was wondering what are the ways to get more exposure to my listings, I know that is all about SEO and describing the best way possible written and with picture. However I don't know how to get more traffic, anyone suggestions I gladly appreciate them!


----------



## noshoepolish

onmymind24seven said:


> Hi ladies, got a quick question. i sold a MK wallet on eBay, it was shipped to a confirmed address. then today i got an email notice from USPS stating "undelivered as addressed" and said the wallet will be return if appropriate information is available. What does all this mean? this is the first time i came across something like this. I contacted the buyer to verify their address and waiting for her response. In the meantime, does this mean if she doesn't claim the wallet it will be ship back to me?  Do she have to contact USPS or do i? TIA for your help.




Contact the receiving PO and maybe you can straighten it out over the phone.


----------



## onmymind24seven

BeenBurned said:


> I received a package back with "undeliverable as addressed" and it, too was shipped to the PP address.
> 
> I confirmed with the buyer that the address was correct, brought the package back to the post office and they reshipped after crossing out the "undeliverable" stamp.
> 
> I think what sometimes happens is that a scanner (or carrier) misreads the bar code or the text address.





noshoepolish said:


> Contact the receiving PO and maybe you can straighten it out over the phone.



Thank you! The buyer replied stating the address was correct and she will try to see if the PO have the package for her to pick up. I haven't heard back from her yet. Hopefully its still there. At least I know I have options to resend it or refund her if the package make it way back to me.


----------



## Gblb

Hello - I know it was mentioned in a closed forum that adding tyvek safety strips on items that you have for sale on eBay. There's a seller: neat_stuff_from_ohio who sells anti-counterfeiting/anti-swap sequential plastic rat tail tags. You pull to seal, and each one has its own security #. If the buyer tries to remove the tag, it's evident it has been tampered with. You can buy in a multitude of colors and options. I've seen newer sequential hologram seals as well that can be customized with your seller name, etc. I thought I'd mention these as they seem to give an added layer of security to the seller than the tyvek seals and they come with a warning label that says, "removal of this seal constitutes an agreement that the item received is authentic and as described. No refunds will be accepted if this seal is missing, has been removed, or has been tampered with.  This might help a seller with buyers who claim damage, or swapping out for a non-authentic item. I just wish I would've seen them sooner. Hope this helps anyone selling on eBay. I hope I posted in the right area.


----------



## PikaboICU

Gblb said:


> Hello - I know it was mentioned in a closed forum that adding tyvek safety strips on items that you have for sale on eBay. There's a seller: neat_stuff_from_ohio who sells anti-counterfeiting/anti-swap sequential plastic rat tail tags. You pull to seal, and each one has its own security #. If the buyer tries to remove the tag, it's evident it has been tampered with. You can buy in a multitude of colors and options. I've seen newer sequential hologram seals as well that can be customized with your seller name, etc. I thought I'd mention these as they seem to give an added layer of security to the seller than the tyvek seals and they come with a warning label that says, "removal of this seal constitutes an agreement that the item received is authentic and as described. No refunds will be accepted if this seal is missing, has been removed, or has been tampered with.  This might help a seller with buyers who claim damage, or swapping out for a non-authentic item. I just wish I would've seen them sooner. Hope this helps anyone selling on eBay. I hope I posted in the right area.




Thanks for sharing that!
I'm going to look into buying some of those..

I have the blank Tyvek bands and I use them but it's always difficult to print the warnings on them & would be much more professional if they were preprinted.

Thank you-


----------



## keepitserene

Hello! 

I have a question--I just bought a mini louis vuitton agenda from ebay. I got it authenticated by ******************. However, today I check ebay and the same seller has posted an almost exact listing! The same pictures---the same agenda, in the same color pattern. The date code is different, but this worries me! 

The seller is hanasyoukai--not sure if anybody has had experience with them?


----------



## keepitserene

I forgot to mention it was a black multicolor item. Hence, mentioning the same color pattern.


----------



## BeenBurned

You're free to use whoever you want but there are some interesting threads and posts. The following are just a few.

*****************.com Said the Chanel bag I sold my buyer is Fake but

*****************? (refer to post #8)

Make sure your professional authentication service knows the brand


----------



## threadbender

keepitserene said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a question--I just bought a mini louis vuitton agenda from ebay. I got it authenticated by ******************. However, today I check ebay and the same seller has posted an almost exact listing! The same pictures---the same agenda, in the same color pattern. The date code is different, but this worries me!
> 
> The seller is hanasyoukai--not sure if anybody has had experience with them?




I am not sure if the AT LV folks will authenticate an ended listing but have you checked there? 
Have you received the item yet? Has it shipped?
There are definitely some so-called authentication companies I would not trust to be very accurate.


----------



## keepitserene

carlpsmom said:


> I am not sure if the AT LV folks will authenticate an ended listing but have you checked there?
> Have you received the item yet? Has it shipped?
> There are definitely some so-called authentication companies I would not trust to be very accurate.



I haven't checked it with the AT LV folks, but because I already had it authenticated I didn't think it would be an issue. And yes...now that the listing has ended, I'm not sure they would do it, although I guess I could ask. I actually got a response from the seller, and they admitted using the same photos because they have another item that they claim is the same to sell and wanted to save time. Which, who knows what is the truth. 

Its shipped and supposedly at my post office but because of the blizzard in the Northeast the post office is closed! So I'll have to wait.

I guess I'll take a closer look and then perhaps check with some more authentication services. Its all I can do!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Gblb said:


> Hello - I know it was mentioned in a closed forum that adding tyvek safety strips on items that you have for sale on eBay. There's a seller: neat_stuff_from_ohio who sells anti-counterfeiting/anti-swap sequential plastic rat tail tags. You pull to seal, and each one has its own security #. If the buyer tries to remove the tag, it's evident it has been tampered with. You can buy in a multitude of colors and options. I've seen newer sequential hologram seals as well that can be customized with your seller name, etc. I thought I'd mention these as they seem to give an added layer of security to the seller than the tyvek seals and they come with a warning label that says, "removal of this seal constitutes an agreement that the item received is authentic and as described. No refunds will be accepted if this seal is missing, has been removed, or has been tampered with.  This might help a seller with buyers who claim damage, or swapping out for a non-authentic item. I just wish I would've seen them sooner. Hope this helps anyone selling on eBay. I hope I posted in the right area.


This is really helpful. Thank you so much for sharing. Just ordered one.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Gblb said:


> Hello - I know it was mentioned in a closed forum that adding tyvek safety strips on items that you have for sale on eBay. There's a seller: neat_stuff_from_ohio who sells anti-counterfeiting/anti-swap sequential plastic rat tail tags. You pull to seal, and each one has its own security #. If the buyer tries to remove the tag, it's evident it has been tampered with. You can buy in a multitude of colors and options. I've seen newer sequential hologram seals as well that can be customized with your seller name, etc. I thought I'd mention these as they seem to give an added layer of security to the seller than the tyvek seals and they come with a warning label that says, "removal of this seal constitutes an agreement that the item received is authentic and as described. No refunds will be accepted if this seal is missing, has been removed, or has been tampered with.  This might help a seller with buyers who claim damage, or swapping out for a non-authentic item. I just wish I would've seen them sooner. Hope this helps anyone selling on eBay. I hope I posted in the right area.


Hello. How do I search this item by seller? I can't find it using item search. Thank you for the info.


----------



## luv2run41

keepitserene said:


> I haven't checked it with the AT LV folks, but because I already had it authenticated I didn't think it would be an issue. And yes...now that the listing has ended, I'm not sure they would do it, although I guess I could ask. I actually got a response from the seller, and they admitted using the same photos because they have another item that they claim is the same to sell and wanted to save time. Which, who knows what is the truth.
> 
> Its shipped and supposedly at my post office but because of the blizzard in the Northeast the post office is closed! So I'll have to wait.
> 
> I guess I'll take a closer look and then perhaps check with some more authentication services. Its all I can do!



I have purchased from a seller that then relisted the exact style. The seller always takes pictures of the individual item and does not use pictures from the prior. It is not fair nor safe for either buyer or seller to re-use pictures.  It only takes a few minutes to take new photos.  Defiitely have another authentication check.


----------



## BeenBurned

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello. How do I search this item by seller? I can't find it using item search. Thank you for the info.


Upper right, click advanced search > by seller > paste seller ID into search box.


----------



## keepitserene

luv2run41 said:


> I have purchased from a seller that then relisted the exact style. The seller always takes pictures of the individual item and does not use pictures from the prior. It is not fair nor safe for either buyer or seller to re-use pictures.  It only takes a few minutes to take new photos.  Defiitely have another authentication check.


Thanks for the advice! I think I'll ask the wonderful people here at TPF to see if they will authenticate it, and then go from there! I just have to wait until I actually get the item since now I don't trust the photos the seller posted. 

I did contact the seller and told them exactly what you said--they actually removed the listing, although I'm not sure what that means! (Not sure if they are not going to take real pictures of their next item, or they're just afraid I'll keep badgering them!)


----------



## keepitserene

DrAtty said:


> If the LV agenda is brand new and same style in both listings then I don't see where it's necessary to take fresh pics. Obviously LV didn't make just 1 agenda so it's likely the seller had 2 (or more) of the same thing. If the seller had 2 preowned bags of the exact same brand/style (like 2 preowned Chanel black caviar jumbo double  flaps with gold hardware) then I can see where it would be necessary to take pics of each item to show condition/leather texture etc


Point taken. It is certainly entirely possible it was an exact item. I was only more concerned because it was a multicolor item, so I felt it was less likely the colorway was exactly the same? But still, of course, that is certainly possible.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

BeenBurned said:


> Upper right, click advanced search > by seller > paste seller ID into search box.


Thank you Beenburned!!!!


----------



## Gblb

PikaboICU said:


> Thanks for sharing that!
> I'm going to look into buying some of those..
> 
> I have the blank Tyvek bands and I use them but it's always difficult to print the warnings on them & would be much more professional if they were preprinted.
> 
> Thank you-



You're welcome! I hope they help! They are more tamper proof and it just gives the seller more protection. Buyer too. Even though I take a lot of pictures, and will send more at a buyers request, I worry when they buy a used item, even if description and photos are complete, you don't know if they're going to say item was not as described even though it was. I take pictures of the security tag too, write down the serial # on the postage invoice and save them.


----------



## Gblb

How would you handle? I've been selling on eBay on and off for years. I'll sell a mixture of goods. Women's clothing, handbags, accessories and collectors dolls. Recently, I sold six items. I ship the same day if they've paid, if not the next day. All new boxes, packaging, and a thank you note. Three of the last five items were new w tags. I email when I ship and then a few days after receipt to make sure the buyer is happy. They all respond that they're happy and they love their item and thank me. I will then ask  if they'd leave feedback about their experience. Two haven't. I've seen a decline in buyers leaving feedback across the board, and my returning customers have said the same if they're sellers too. One, I think was a scam. I sold my moms new iPad. It was a 16gb used first generation in a box, with a full two-sided Smart Cover and two chargers. Updated to the latest software and fully charged and clean. I don't get posting dirty items. My mom just couldn't figure it out and never used it. I sold it, and after the buyer said thank you that it was in mint condition, I asked if they'd leave feedback. They never did. I checked this buyers feedback after sale, and it looks like they're buying iPads and selling them as new and have gotten some bad feedback. I'd like to keep building my feedback. I don't know how to handle. Any suggestions? I know it wasn't a handbag in this case, but I just did sell two and got lovely feedback.thabks for your suggestions!


----------



## PikaboICU

Gblb said:


> How would you handle? I've been selling on eBay on and off for years. I'll sell a mixture of goods. Women's clothing, handbags, accessories and collectors dolls. Recently, I sold six items. I ship the same day if they've paid, if not the next day. All new boxes, packaging, and a thank you note. Three of the last five items were new w tags. I email when I ship and then a few days after receipt to make sure the buyer is happy. They all respond that they're happy and they love their item and thank me. I will then ask  if they'd leave feedback about their experience. Two haven't. I've seen a decline in buyers leaving feedback across the board, and my returning customers have said the same if they're sellers too. One, I think was a scam. I sold my moms new iPad. It was a 16gb used first generation in a box, with a full two-sided Smart Cover and two chargers. Updated to the latest software and fully charged and clean. I don't get posting dirty items. My mom just couldn't figure it out and never used it. I sold it, and after the buyer said thank you that it was in mint condition, I asked if they'd leave feedback. They never did. I checked this buyers feedback after sale, and it looks like they're buying iPads and selling them as new and have gotten some bad feedback. I'd like to keep building my feedback. I don't know how to handle. Any suggestions? I know it wasn't a handbag in this case, but I just did sell two and got lovely feedback.thabks for your suggestions!




They haven't made a complaint or opened a case have they?

If no.. Honestly, I would just leave it be.
FB is on a sharp decline.. I only get about 20% buyer FB and that's in a good month. I think many people just don't take the time.

There are huge threads with hundreds of posts about this on the eBay boards- the majority say "No FB is good Feedback"  and that nothing is better than bad FB.
Sometimes a buyer that is ok with a sale but perhaps not super happy, will choose to leave no FB rather than a neg or a neutral(same as a negative in eBay's eyes). If you push a buyer like that, you might not like what they leave.
I've actually seen "Here's that FB you've been bugging me to leave" and it was negative. 

Truth is, come Feb the FB will not have an affect on your selling status anymore. Lot's of good feedback is nice but honestly, what can you do with 501 FB that you can't do with 500?

Just my opinion but I would say, just leave it alone.


----------



## whateve

Gblb said:


> How would you handle? I've been selling on eBay on and off for years. I'll sell a mixture of goods. Women's clothing, handbags, accessories and collectors dolls. Recently, I sold six items. I ship the same day if they've paid, if not the next day. All new boxes, packaging, and a thank you note. Three of the last five items were new w tags. I email when I ship and then a few days after receipt to make sure the buyer is happy. They all respond that they're happy and they love their item and thank me. I will then ask  if they'd leave feedback about their experience. Two haven't. I've seen a decline in buyers leaving feedback across the board, and my returning customers have said the same if they're sellers too. One, I think was a scam. I sold my moms new iPad. It was a 16gb used first generation in a box, with a full two-sided Smart Cover and two chargers. Updated to the latest software and fully charged and clean. I don't get posting dirty items. My mom just couldn't figure it out and never used it. I sold it, and after the buyer said thank you that it was in mint condition, I asked if they'd leave feedback. They never did. I checked this buyers feedback after sale, and it looks like they're buying iPads and selling them as new and have gotten some bad feedback. I'd like to keep building my feedback. I don't know how to handle. Any suggestions? I know it wasn't a handbag in this case, but I just did sell two and got lovely feedback.thabks for your suggestions!


I never ask for feedback. When I leave feedback, I figure they will see it and that might spur them to leave feedback. Buyers often don't leave feedback. Be happy that you sold the items  and didn't have any complaints. Buyers might be annoyed if you badger them for feedback. I know I would. 

If someone is buying something to resell, they might not want potential buyers to see where they bought the item in their feedback. That could be a reason they wouldn't leave feedback.


----------



## Gblb

PikaboICU said:


> Thanks for sharing that!
> I'm going to look into buying some of those..
> 
> I have the blank Tyvek bands and I use them but it's always difficult to print the warnings on them & would be much more professional if they were preprinted.
> 
> Thank you-





PikaboICU said:


> They haven't made a complaint or opened a case have they?
> 
> If no.. Honestly, I would just leave it be.
> FB is on a sharp decline.. I only get about 20% buyer FB and that's in a good month. I think many people just don't take the time.
> 
> There are huge threads with hundreds of posts about this on the eBay boards- the majority say "No FB is good Feedback"  and that nothing is better than bad FB.
> Sometimes a buyer that is ok with a sale but perhaps not super happy, will choose to leave no FB rather than a neg or a neutral(same as a negative in eBay's eyes). If you push a buyer like that, you might not like what they leave.
> I've actually seen "Here's that FB you've been bugging me to leave" and it was negative.
> 
> Truth is, come Feb the FB will not have an affect on your selling status anymore. Lot's of good feedback is nice but honestly, what can you do with 501 FB that you can't do with 500?
> 
> Just my opinion but I would say, just leave it alone.



Thanks! No, they haven't made a complaint or opened a case. I'm just shocked that they email me telling me how much they love their item, but won't leave feedback. One woman who bought 4.99 pair pants did. I thought for the price I'd never see FB. To be clear, I don't follow-up again. It just bugs me that we're on the hook if they get buyers remorse, yet they won't leave FB. one woman was new to eBay, and she only had one feedback but bought a vintage wallet. She was tickled pink. It made me happy that she was so happy and she left feedback. so, I guess there's the good and the bad in regard to that. Thanks for answering. I wish I would've read the iPad buyers feedback first. I wouldn't if sold to them if there flipping them back out as new. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Gblb

My other pet peeve is when I see people selling LV speedy's (or any bag) above retail. These aren't out of production or limited edition bags. I like looking up the bags occasionally. I was dying today when one the seller said it was worn once or twice, and the canvas had holes (a lot of holes) and the LV store would replace it for free. The bag was over five years old, and LV doesn't  typically replace canvas unless it's a defect. The poor person who buys that bag. Others list current LV bags WAY above the retail price at LV and charge $60.00 for shipping. What are they thinking?! I don't know if people don't check LV first to see the cost analysis of buying a new bag in these situations. They could have a new bag for less!


----------



## Catbird9

Gblb said:


> Thanks! No, they haven't made a complaint or opened a case. I'm just shocked that they email me telling me how much they love their item, but won't leave feedback. One woman who bought 4.99 pair pants did. I thought for the price I'd never see FB. To be clear, I don't follow-up again. It just bugs me that we're on the hook if they get buyers remorse, yet they won't leave FB. one woman was new to eBay, and she only had one feedback but bought a vintage wallet. She was tickled pink. It made me happy that she was so happy and she left feedback. so, I guess there's the good and the bad in regard to that. Thanks for answering. I wish I would've read the iPad buyers feedback first. I wouldn't if sold to them if there flipping them back out as new. Thanks for your response!



I agree that they shouldn't be selling a used item as new, but how would you stop them from buying your item?

If they bought it on Buy it Now and you read their feedback and decided you didn't want to sell to them, you'd have to cancel the sale. That's bad for your stats.

If it was an auction, you would have had to cancel their bid and block them before the end of the auction, or cancel the sale after the auction ended, also not good for your seller stats.


----------



## Gblb

Catbird9 said:


> I agree that they shouldn't be selling a used item as new, but how would you stop them from buying your item?
> 
> If they bought it on Buy it Now and you read their feedback and decided you didn't want to sell to them, you'd have to cancel the sale. That's bad for your stats.
> 
> If it was an auction, you would have had to cancel their bid and block them before the end of the auction, or cancel the sale after the auction ended, also not good for your seller stats.



Yes, I understand that I would've had to cancel and block before the auction ended. As sellers have stated on the closed forum regarding eBay troubles/issues  if there was suspicious activity, they would've blocked the seller. All I am saying as I wish I would've followed some of the helpful tips I found there. Some of the situations described were very frightening. Some sellers don't like to sell high end luxury items to people with low feedback. That's their opinion. Others have said they won't respond with pictures or questions regarding appearance when it's already stated in their description. Or, if the seller has suspicious feedback regarding selling new items when they were not new. They were voicing their opinions on how to protect themselves as sellers, and from potential problems from a buyer.  Such as a buyer claiming damage or swapping out an item, etc. I am trying not to contribute to that issue as when I've talked to buyers and sellers, some feel eBay is not as reputable any longer due to these reasons. I personally will send any pictures and respond to all questions. I am after all trying to sell an item of mine; that's the least I can do.


----------



## rdgldy

I just want to pick your brains-is there a way to look up my Ebay purchase history?


----------



## PikaboICU

rdgldy said:


> I just want to pick your brains-is there a way to look up my Ebay purchase history?



The top right of any page, mouse over "my eBay", purchase history will be in the drop menu.

Click that & then there's a box to select the time frame- last 30 days, 2015 etc...


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> The top right of any page, mouse over "my eBay", purchase history will be in the drop menu.
> 
> Click that & then there's a box to select the time frame- last 30 days, 2015 etc...


Even though it shows that, I can't get mine to show anything older than 60 days. When I click on 2015, it doesn't change views.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Even though it shows that, I can't get mine to show anything older than 60 days. When I click on 2015, it doesn't change views.




There's another way, IIRC, you can go to the resolution center, as if you were opening a case and search the orders there...It's been a while for me..
I'll go see what the steps are & edit to post them. 
Humm never mind that isn't working..

Have you tried on a different browser?


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> The top right of any page, mouse over "my eBay", purchase history will be in the drop menu.
> 
> Click that & then there's a box to select the time frame- last 30 days, 2015 etc...





whateve said:


> Even though it shows that, I can't get mine to show anything older than 60 days. When I click on 2015, it doesn't change views.


I can check 2015 and 2014 but it doesn't show any further back than that. 

Whateve, yours sounds glitchy.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> There's another way, IIRC, you can go to the resolution center, as if you were opening a case and search the orders there...It's been a while for me..
> I'll go see what the steps are & edit to post them.
> Humm never mind that isn't working..
> 
> Have you tried on a different browser?


I tried the resolution center route and it showed me purchases back to October 30, but not any earlier than that. I know I purchased something on October 18. I should be able to dispute anything within 6 months, right?
I don't want to log out and log in on another browser to test it, but my other ebay account shows 2015 and 2014 purchases correctly.


BeenBurned said:


> I can check 2015 and 2014 but it doesn't show any further back than that.
> 
> Whateve, yours sounds glitchy.


It's in Chrome. I don't want to open it in Firefox because I use Firefox for my other ebay account and I don't want to log out, just in case I don't have my password remembered correctly!

Even though I can view purchases back 2 years, the listings aren't viewable.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I tried the resolution center route and it showed me purchases back to October 30, but not any earlier than that. I know I purchased something on October 18. I should be able to dispute anything within 6 months, right?
> I don't want to log out and log in on another browser to test it, but my other ebay account shows 2015 and 2014 purchases correctly.
> 
> It's in Chrome. I don't want to open it in Firefox because I use Firefox for my other ebay account and I don't want to log out, just in case I don't have my password remembered correctly!
> 
> Even though I can view purchases back 2 years, the listings aren't viewable.


I did it in FF and Safari. 

You're right. You can't always click the links and in older listings, the gallery picture doesn't show but I can see what I bought.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> I did it in FF and Safari.
> 
> You're right. You can't always click the links and in older listings, the gallery picture doesn't show but I can see what I bought.



+1

That's the same for me..

I use Chrome & can access the same as BB. Nothing beyond two years old I believe.
I think the older listings are deleted but you can still see them in your purchase history.. Likely a "make room on the server" issue.


----------



## rdgldy

PikaboICU said:


> The top right of any page, mouse over "my eBay", purchase history will be in the drop menu.
> 
> Click that & then there's a box to select the time frame- last 30 days, 2015 etc...


thanks so much!  I was looking for further back, but it will have to do


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I have an eBay WWYD and I don't feel like starting a whole thread. 

I sold a gently used Kendra Scott necklace that I purchased from Nordstrom. Several hours after it arrived the seller messages me:

"Return reasonoesn't seem authentic	
Comments:The necklace was taken to a Kendra Scott store and they stated it was a replica. They said you could tell in several ways: 1) the center stone is not heavy and more of a plastic polymer, the gold chain is too bright/light weight and the back brackets are pushed in due to the quality."

I seriously doubt that she hopped in a car right after it came in the mail and the store told her this authentic product was fake. It has all the correct markings, the stone and chain is exactly like all my other Kendra Scott pieces (also real) and the only thing I can say about the brackets is that this is a used item so maybe it got pushed in. 

She didn't contact me - just went right to ebay and opened a case. Another red flag for me.

All I can say is that I've been on ebay for almost 20 years with really good feedback and I've never sold a fake. I have issues with buyers remorse from time to time but I think the fake thing pisses me off the most. I responded to the case:

"Hi - I'm sorry you're disappointed with your purchase. The necklace I sent you is authentic and was purchased at Nordstrom and I stand behind my product. I want you to be happy so I will consider taking it back less my initial shipping cost and you will pay for return shipping. LMK what you're like to do. "

My auctions state no returns but I figured it wasn't worth the headache and I could easily relist and sell. Would love to get your feedback/thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have an eBay WWYD and I don't feel like starting a whole thread.
> 
> I sold a gently used Kendra Scott necklace that I purchased from Nordstrom. Several hours after it arrived the seller messages me:
> 
> "Return reasonoesn't seem authentic
> Comments:The necklace was taken to a Kendra Scott store and they stated it was a replica. They said you could tell in several ways: 1) the center stone is not heavy and more of a plastic polymer, the gold chain is too bright/light weight and the back brackets are pushed in due to the quality."
> 
> I seriously doubt that she hopped in a car right after it came in the mail and the store told her this authentic product was fake. It has all the correct markings, the stone and chain is exactly like all my other Kendra Scott pieces (also real) and the only thing I can say about the brackets is that this is a used item so maybe it got pushed in.
> 
> She didn't contact me - just went right to ebay and opened a case. Another red flag for me.
> 
> All I can say is that I've been on ebay for almost 20 years with really good feedback and I've never sold a fake. I have issues with buyers remorse from time to time but I think the fake thing pisses me off the most. I responded to the case:
> 
> "Hi - I'm sorry you're disappointed with your purchase. The necklace I sent you is authentic and was purchased at Nordstrom and I stand behind my product. I want you to be happy so I will consider taking it back less my initial shipping cost and you will pay for return shipping. LMK what you're like to do. "
> 
> My auctions state no returns but I figured it wasn't worth the headache and I could easily relist and sell. Would love to get your feedback/thoughts. Thanks!


I think you handled it the best you could.

Have you checked her history? It's possible she bought another, either cheaper or a fake. If cheaper, she might think she needs an excuse to return a no-refund item and if fake, she might do a switch. (My guess is the former.)


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks. She has only 29 feedback and only 1 in the last 12 months. I looked at her recent purchases and it was just mine and linens. 

Should I ask her to take pics of the necklace she wants to return  -that's what ebay said to do but I think the ebay lady didn't know what she was talking about because she could easily send me my pics and then send back another necklace. 

My initial instincts was to refute each of her false claims one by one but my husband said that just makes me look guilty so I let it go. 

Here's my question - am I also going to get screwed on paying for returns because of her false accusation?

I guess at this point there is nothing to do but wait for their response. 



BeenBurned said:


> I think you handled it the best you could.
> 
> Have you checked her history? It's possible she bought another, either cheaper or a fake. If cheaper, she might think she needs an excuse to return a no-refund item and if fake, she might do a switch. (My guess is the former.)


----------



## k5ml3k

NM [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PikaboICU

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks. She has only 29 feedback and only 1 in the last 12 months. I looked at her recent purchases and it was just mine and linens.
> 
> Should I ask her to take pics of the necklace she wants to return  -that's what ebay said to do but I think the ebay lady didn't know what she was talking about because she could easily send me my pics and then send back another necklace.
> 
> My initial instincts was to refute each of her false claims one by one but my husband said that just makes me look guilty so I let it go.
> 
> Here's my question - am I also going to get screwed on paying for returns because of her false accusation?
> 
> I guess at this point there is nothing to do but wait for their response.



You might.. Sorry..

You've done what you can do but if she pushes it and asks eBay to step in, just return for refund and have eBay issue the label.
I know that sucks & it's unfair BUT if you fight over the shipping, eBay will side with her and refund from YOUR money and she will get to keep the item!!

At this point, if she pays return shipping, it would be a miracle. If she's done this before, she probably knows she can get both item & refund, if you fight her on it.

My hope is just that you get back the same item you sent her..
This kind of thing is a HUGE issue for eBay and they need to find a better way of dealing with these returns & yes, scams! 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks. She has only 29 feedback and only 1 in the last 12 months. I looked at her recent purchases and it was just mine and linens.
> 
> Should I ask her to take pics of the necklace she wants to return  -that's what ebay said to do but I think the ebay lady didn't know what she was talking about because she could easily send me my pics and then send back another necklace.
> 
> My initial instincts was to refute each of her false claims one by one but my husband said that just makes me look guilty so I let it go.
> 
> Here's my question - am I also going to get screwed on paying for returns because of her false accusation?
> 
> I guess at this point there is nothing to do but wait for their response.



I sometimes sell stuff on ebay that I no longer want.  Every listing I have says no returns.  But people still try to do returns and ebay encourages sellers to take returns *even if your listings state no returns*.

If she tries to return it for any reason other than "falsely represented" (or whatever the ebay jargon is)- then the ebay standard returns process forces HER to pay return shipping.  For the buyers who have tried to return stuff for my listings, the two that tried to return saying "didn't fit"- never actually returned the goods because they discovered ebay forced them to pay return shipping.  But the one who said the item was misrepresented got a free shipping label deducted from my paypal account to send it back.

So now that buyers have discovered this, they are making up all kinds of excuses to claim things aren't authentic or something about the listing was wrong- you used the wrong stock photo etc.

I'm sure ebay is wise to all these false buyer remorse claims but what can you do.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks. She has only 29 feedback and only 1 in the last 12 months. I looked at her recent purchases and it was just mine and linens.
> 
> Should I ask her to take pics of the necklace she wants to return  -that's what ebay said to do but I think the ebay lady didn't know what she was talking about because she could easily send me my pics and then send back another necklace.
> 
> My initial instincts was to refute each of her false claims one by one but my husband said that just makes me look guilty so I let it go.
> 
> Here's my question - am I also going to get screwed on paying for returns because of her false accusation?
> 
> I guess at this point there is nothing to do but wait for their response.



maybe for your future listings... as this happened to me just one time in my 15 years on ebay... if you have the original receipt for an item include that with your photos in the listing. i had a buyer falsely claim that something wasn't authentic and i actually had the receipt. i did refute it as well, but ebay didn't care... they said that you need to offer proof of authenticity as part of the original listing, like a photo of the receipt showing everything. after that lesson i always photograph receipts and tags and put them in the listing, and i video record ALL boxing/shipping of ALL items, even if it's 99 cents. you have to protect yourself first


----------



## Nikki_

ccbaggirl89 said:


> maybe for your future listings... as this happened to me just one time in my 15 years on ebay... if you have the original receipt for an item include that with your photos in the listing. i had a buyer falsely claim that something wasn't authentic and i actually had the receipt. i did refute it as well, but ebay didn't care... they said that you need to offer proof of authenticity as part of the original listing, like a photo of the receipt showing everything. after that lesson i always photograph receipts and tags and put them in the listing, and* i video record ALL boxing/shipping of ALL items*, even if it's 99 cents. you have to protect yourself first



Both eBay and Paypal will not accept videotaping as proof should a dispute arise.


----------



## EGBDF

If you noticed that a seller on one site has stolen watermarked photos from an ebay seller, would you message the ebay seller to let them know, or just MYOB? I know they are not the same person. I think I'm just peeved at the seller because they had stolen my photos for a listing.


----------



## Adaniels729

EGBDF said:


> If you noticed that a seller on one site has stolen watermarked photos from an ebay seller, would you message the ebay seller to let them know, or just MYOB? I know they are not the same person. I think I'm just peeved at the seller because they had stolen my photos for a listing.




If it were me I would want to know! They're watermarked for a reason.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nikki_ said:


> Both eBay and Paypal will not accept videotaping as proof should a dispute arise.



i don't know if you're right or not, but it's more about providing levels of protection for yourself as a seller. videotaping your items and process, combined with signature delivery and proof of signature, and tracking, and etc. they all add to the level of protection you need to take with every item you sell. and, by default, some of us own businesses, so we're videotaping employees and packing/shipping anyway. everything i do is on camera and when you put that in all of your listings it as acts as a deterrent to would-be scammers on luxury items. they're less likely to bother someone who operates as a business than someone who just boxes and ships and looks like they they have items in the garage and don't know better. some people make easier targets and they should try to look out for themselves however they can. it certainly can't hurt to protect yourself.


----------



## Nikki_

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't know if you're right or not, but it's more about providing levels of protection for yourself as a seller. videotaping your items and process, combined with signature delivery and proof of signature, and tracking, and etc. they all add to the level of protection you need to take with every item you sell. and, by default, some of us own businesses, so we're videotaping employees and packing/shipping anyway. everything i do is on camera and when you put that in all of your listings it as acts as a deterrent to would-be scammers on luxury items. they're less likely to bother someone who operates as a business than someone who just boxes and ships and looks like they they have items in the garage and don't know better. some people make easier targets and they should try to look out for themselves however they can. it certainly can't hurt to protect yourself.



I wholeheartedly agree with doing everything possible to protect yourself as a seller, I do the same myself. 

My only point was that eBay and Paypal don't accept videotaping as any type of proof should a dispute arise. I wish they did but they don't.


----------



## EGBDF

Adaniels729 said:


> If it were me I would want to know! *They're watermarked for a reason*.



that's a good point.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> If you noticed that a seller on one site has stolen watermarked photos from an ebay seller, would you message the ebay seller to let them know, or just MYOB? I know they are not the same person. I think I'm just peeved at the seller because they had stolen my photos for a listing.





Adaniels729 said:


> If it were me I would want to know! They're watermarked for a reason.


I appreciate being let know too but I'm also very cautious about contacting people because I know people who were suspended for "inappropriate use of the ebay message system."


----------



## ParisAmour

What are some good reliable websites to buy authentic pre owned Louis Vuitton?


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> I appreciate being let know too but I'm also very cautious about contacting people because I know people who were suspended for "inappropriate use of the ebay message system."



Thanks, I think I will just let it go then. I don't want to get into any trouble with ebay.

eta: and silly me, I should have searched tpf too&#8230;apparently the ebayer w/the watermarked pictures steals other's photos and watermarks them.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> Thanks, I think I will just let it go then. I don't want to get into any trouble with ebay.
> 
> eta: and silly me, I should have searched tpf tooapparently the ebayer w/the watermarked pictures steals other's photos and watermarks them.


Ooh, that's annoying! The seller steals pictures from others and puts her own watermark on them? 

Who is the sneaky and dishonest seller?


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Ooh, that's annoying! The seller steals pictures from others and puts her own watermark on them?
> 
> Who is the sneaky and dishonest seller?



I have no clue if the current pictures are her own, but it's pambsco, and I saw that she had taken tetondeb's photos back in 2014. I think you may remember as it was Coach. So just another reason for me to move along.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I have no clue if the current pictures are her own, but it's pambsco, and I saw that she had taken tetondeb's photos back in 2014. I think you may remember as it was Coach. So just another reason for me to move along.


That seller has other IDs, according to my records. (At the time she stole Tetondeb's pictures, I found at least 2 other IDs. 

pambsco
rachelwrxgirl 
suby2nr1

Beware.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yeah, I suspect that it's simply a case of buyer's remorse. I actually found a picture of the necklace with the tag on from when I first got it and I attached it to the dispute with an explanation as to why her claims were false. I did it nicely, don't worry. I know not to piss the buyer off LOL. I still have not heard back from the buyer. I'm gonna call ebay one more time to emphasize buyer's remorse before they accelerate the claim this week. 

It's really not a biggie but I am annoyed that she's playing the fake card with a made up story. I just think it's funny because I've sold expensive bags smoothly and then I get an issue over a $40 necklace. 



PikaboICU said:


> You might.. Sorry..
> 
> You've done what you can do but if she pushes it and asks eBay to step in, just return for refund and have eBay issue the label.
> I know that sucks & it's unfair BUT if you fight over the shipping, eBay will side with her and refund from YOUR money and she will get to keep the item!!
> 
> At this point, if she pays return shipping, it would be a miracle. If she's done this before, she probably knows she can get both item & refund, if you fight her on it.
> 
> My hope is just that you get back the same item you sent her..
> This kind of thing is a HUGE issue for eBay and they need to find a better way of dealing with these returns & yes, scams!
> 
> GOOD LUCK!





Michelle1x said:


> I sometimes sell stuff on ebay that I no longer want.
> 
> Every listing I have says no returns.  But people still try to do returns and ebay encourages sellers to take returns *even if your listings state no returns*.
> 
> If she tries to return it for any reason other than "falsely represented" (or whatever the ebay jargon is)- then the ebay standard returns process forces HER to pay return shipping.  For the buyers who have tried to return stuff for my listings, the two that tried to return saying "didn't fit"- never actually returned the goods because they discovered ebay forced them to pay return shipping.  But the one who said the item was misrepresented got a free shipping label deducted from my paypal account to send it back.
> 
> So now that buyers have discovered this, they are making up all kinds of excuses to claim things aren't authentic or something about the listing was wrong- you used the wrong stock photo etc.
> 
> I'm sure ebay is wise to all these false buyer remorse claims but what can you do.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> maybe for your future listings... as this happened to me just one time in my 15 years on ebay... if you have the original receipt for an item include that with your photos in the listing. i had a buyer falsely claim that something wasn't authentic and i actually had the receipt. i did refute it as well, but ebay didn't care... they said that you need to offer proof of authenticity as part of the original listing, like a photo of the receipt showing everything. after that lesson i always photograph receipts and tags and put them in the listing, and i video record ALL boxing/shipping of ALL items, even if it's 99 cents. you have to protect yourself first



Did not know that - good to know. Thanks!



Nikki_ said:


> Both eBay and Paypal will not accept videotaping as proof should a dispute arise.


----------



## EGBDF

I won an ebay auction on Friday and paid w/Paypal right after the auction finished. When I look at my paypal acct it says for that transaction 'purchase- unclaimed' and  seller 'hasn't accepted yet'.
The only thing I can figure out from searching is that the seller may have some paypal issue, like putting their email in wrong or something. 
Should I contact the seller and if so, what would I say? Or should I just wait as it's just been 3 days. They appear to be a first time seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I won an ebay auction on Friday and paid w/Paypal right after the auction finished. When I look at my paypal acct it says for that transaction 'purchase- unclaimed' and  seller 'hasn't accepted yet'.
> The only thing I can figure out from searching is that the seller may have some paypal issue, like putting their email in wrong or something.
> Should I contact the seller and if so, what would I say? Or should I just wait as it's just been 3 days. They appear to be a first time seller.


I'd contact the seller and tell her that you've made payment 3 days ago but it needs to be claimed. Suggest they make sure their email address is correct and if so, to please accept the payment.


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> I'd contact the seller and tell her that you've made payment 3 days ago but it needs to be claimed. Suggest they make sure their email address is correct and if so, to please accept the payment.



thank you BeenBurned


----------



## BV_fan

Hello!
This is not bag related, but I hope someone can give me some guidance. I purchased skis for about $150 on Ebay on 12/22/15 that ended up being a SNAD. The seller accepted the return and I sent it back through UPS (using shipskis.com), with an expected delivery on 1/11, but they were never delivered. After an investigation, UPS concluded that they were delivered, even though it was never scanned and it says nothing on the website. The seller is not responding to me or to UPS, so I have not received my refund. At this point and given that time that has already passed, what is my best option? UPS (the package was insured for $500)? My credit card? Ebay?
Thank you so much for any advice you can give me!


----------



## whateve

BV_fan said:


> Hello!
> This is not bag related, but I hope someone can give me some guidance. I purchased skis for about $150 on Ebay on 12/22/15 that ended up being a SNAD. The seller accepted the return and I sent it back through UPS (using shipskis.com), with an expected delivery on 1/11, but they were never delivered. After an investigation, UPS concluded that they were delivered, even though it was never scanned and it says nothing on the website. The seller is not responding to me or to UPS, so I have not received my refund. At this point and given that time that has already passed, what is my best option? UPS (the package was insured for $500)? My credit card? Ebay?
> Thank you so much for any advice you can give me!


If they weren't scanned, and they aren't showing as delivered online, you most likely won't be able to get a refund through ebay or Paypal. If I were you, I would file a claim with UPS. That might be your only option. How can UPS conclude they were delivered without a scan to prove it?


----------



## Roro

Good morning.  I have followed the advice in another thread here about 'bullet proofing' your selling listings by tweaking the buyer requirements.  I do feel that doing this has saved me a good amount of aggravation.  I'm now embroiled in an issue with a buyer who has been angling for a partial refund since her offer on my item was automatically accepted.  Her feedback is private--which to me is a red flag--and I wonder if there is any way to block buyers with private feedback.  I feel that, in this case, it possibly shows that she has done this to other sellers.  Since her offer was automatically accepted, I would need to be able to block such a buyer before the offer is put in.  I don't see anything about this on the 'buyers requirements' list and wonder if there is another place to look?  Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> Good morning.  I have followed the advice in another thread here about 'bullet proofing' your selling listings by tweaking the buyer requirements.  I do feel that doing this has saved me a good amount of aggravation.  I'm now embroiled in an issue with a buyer who has been angling for a partial refund since her offer on my item was automatically accepted.  Her feedback is private--which to me is a red flag--and I wonder if there is any way to block buyers with private feedback.  I feel that, in this case, it possibly shows that she has done this to other sellers.  Since her offer was automatically accepted, I would need to be able to block such a buyer before the offer is put in.  I don't see anything about this on the 'buyers requirements' list and wonder if there is another place to look?  Thanks for any and all advice.


You can't block private feedback. 

But since she made an offer and had it automatically accepted, she's obligated (by the rules) to complete the transaction. 

Do not give in to the partial demand. I also don't recommend doing a mutual cancellation because that just encourages her nonsense. 

IMO, buyers like this deserve the dings their accounts get from non-payment. Tell her that if she doesn't want to the item for her offer price, she needn't pay nor respond to the UID. Then, when you finally close the case, she'll get a strike on her account.


----------



## Roro

BeenBurned said:


> You can't block private feedback.
> 
> But since she made an offer and had it automatically accepted, she's obligated (by the rules) to complete the transaction.
> 
> Do not give in to the partial demand. I also don't recommend doing a mutual cancellation because that just encourages her nonsense.
> 
> IMO, buyers like this deserve the dings their accounts get from non-payment. Tell her that if she doesn't want to the item for her offer price, she needn't pay nor respond to the UID. Then, when you finally close the case, she'll get a strike on her account.



Thank you, BB.  Not only for your information about blocking private feedback buyers but also for your procedural advice.  I truly appreciate both.


----------



## threadbender

Is there a list somewhere that shows the authentication services that EBay accepts in disputes?


----------



## EGBDF

Any tips on how to easily combine shipping?
I have all my listings BIN, most are 10-15 oz so I have 1st class postage for my listings. Someone inquired about combined shipping and I set my account preferences to include combined shipping, by adding the weights, but how/when is the combined shipping calculated? Does the buyer have an option to get a new invoice when they put their items in the cart? I don't see how ebay can accurately re-calculate the actual shipping.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Any tips on how to easily combine shipping?
> I have all my listings BIN, most are 10-15 oz so I have 1st class postage for my listings. Someone inquired about combined shipping and I set my account preferences to include combined shipping, by adding the weights, but how/when is the combined shipping calculated? Does the buyer have an option to get a new invoice when they put their items in the cart? I don't see how ebay can accurately re-calculate the actual shipping.


I don't know. I always either set my listings to "immediate payment not required" and ask the buyer to wait for an invoice, or just refund the difference after payment. Even though I lose the FVF that way it isn't that much.

If you have a 15 ounce item you are selling with first class postage, then if someone buys 2 you'll have to ship priority. You might not save anything. It could potentially cost more than shipping 2 first class packages.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> I don't know. I always either set my listings to "immediate payment not required" and ask the buyer to wait for an invoice, or just refund the difference after payment. Even though I lose the FVF that way it isn't that much.
> 
> If you have a 15 ounce item you are selling with first class postage, then if someone buys 2 you'll have to ship priority. You might not save anything. It could potentially cost more than shipping 2 first class packages.



thanks, I did message the person letting the know it would only be worth it if they bought more than 2 items. I can't find the setting to change listings to 'immediate payment not required'. Why is ebay so complicated?!?


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> thanks, I did message the person letting the know it would only be worth it if they bought more than 2 items. I can't find the setting to change listings to 'immediate payment not required'. Why is ebay so complicated?!?


It's not that you change to "immediate payment not required" but you just uncheck "immediate payment required" from your FP/BIN listings.


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone, please excuse my newbie question but can someone please tell me what EVBH stands for in a listing? I've googled it and still can not find the answer. I'll bet it's painfully obvious, I'm sorry!


----------



## whateve

dharma said:


> Hi everyone, please excuse my newbie question but can someone please tell me what EVBH stands for in a listing? I've googled it and still can not find the answer. I'll bet it's painfully obvious, I'm sorry!


I don't know either. Maybe it is brand specific. Can you post a link to the listing?


----------



## dharma

whateve said:


> I don't know either. Maybe it is brand specific. Can you post a link to the listing?



My apologies, it should have said "EVHB". When doing an eBay search to find listings to post as an example, I noticed that this acronym is specific  to one seller, lindas stuff.  It must be something they use internally. It's just weird that it's in caps in all the titles.


----------



## PikaboICU

dharma said:


> My apologies, it should have said "EVHB". When doing an eBay search to find listings to post as an example, I noticed that this acronym is specific  to one seller, lindas stuff.  It must be something they use internally. It's just weird that it's in caps in all the titles.



It seems to only be on her purses so I'm wondering if it's (***)(***) HandBag??

Still not sure what it stand for but I'm thinking the HB is for handbag.. It's obviously just a guess..
V could be "verified" but the "E" is a mystery. 
"Expert Verified Hand Bag??  She says all her bags have been verified authentic by My Pouppette-


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> It seems to only be on her purses so I'm wondering if it's (***)(***) HandBag??
> 
> Still not sure what it stand for but I'm thinking the HB is for handbag.. It's obviously just a guess..
> V could be "verified" but the "E" is a mystery.
> "Expert Verified Hand Bag??  She says all her bags have been verified authentic by My Pouppette-


If she uses MP, they don't know Coach and Dooney. I've found and reported fakes in those brands. (I think she's had other fakes in other brands too.)


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> If she uses MP, they don't know Coach and Dooney. I've found and reported fakes in those brands. (I think she's had other fakes in other brands too.)




Yeah I agree..
I've reported a fake Balenciaga she had listed..

Personally, I wouldn't buy from her-
I was just trying to guess what the heck that abbreviation stood for- :wondering


----------



## Jahna

I sort of "know" her so I sent an email; we'll see if she gets back to me. EVHB is on everything...


----------



## whateve

Jahna said:


> I sort of "know" her so I sent an email; we'll see if she gets back to me. EVHB is on everything...


Some of these big sellers have several employees who prepare their listings. They mark each listing with the preparer's initials so they know who to blame if the listing isn't accurate. It could be something like that. It could also indicate where she got the items.


----------



## Jahna

Hi everyone, I got an email back from Linda... she tells me that Evhb is an internal code to "group certain handbags". I am smiling here as she still didn't tell me why it stands for, and why it is on ALL the listings...

Sending another email.

I have helped her with Hermés scarves a bit a long time ago (I know nothing about the bags except that quite a few of my friends have them). I will say that I admire her very much as an entrepreneur as the started Ebaying many years ago for friends and, since she had kids to put through college, it became a major business. As far as buying from her, I have had good success, and I sell other things to her (not Hermés).

BECAUSE she is a huge operation now, the waters can be a bit choppy, and she has acquired quite a few disgruntled customers (mostly because the volume is handled by many people).

On the plus side, I find great stuff there, and she has a very good return policy. This lady tries and I cut her a lot of slack. As for My Poupette? I know nothing about them so I won't comment. 

I am currently looking at a 90CM on there (like I need more scarves at about 300, lol!), but I can never stop looking. The way she shows the scarves is hardly the best, but then I also buy from people I know and trust as experts in just my area (Jan of Its-All-Goode) comes to mind. I always get EXACTLY what I expect from those sellers, but I also pay high for that assurance.

Listings of Hermés take FOREVER; it is a passion with me, and the only thing I list. Still, I enjoy the "thrill of the hunt" and cannot resist looking around; Linda's stuff is a place I watch all the time.


----------



## dharma

BeenBurned said:


> If she uses MP, they don't know Coach and Dooney. I've found and reported fakes in those brands. (I think she's had other fakes in other brands too.)





PikaboICU said:


> Yeah I agree..
> I've reported a fake Balenciaga she had listed..
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't buy from her-
> I was just trying to guess what the heck that abbreviation stood for- :wondering





whateve said:


> Some of these big sellers have several employees who prepare their listings. They mark each listing with the preparer's initials so they know who to blame if the listing isn't accurate. It could be something like that. It could also indicate where she got the items.





Jahna said:


> Hi everyone, I got an email back from Linda... she tells me that Evhb is an internal code to "group certain handbags". I am smiling here as she still didn't tell me why it stands for, and why it is on ALL the listings...
> 
> Sending another email.
> 
> I have helped her with Hermés scarves a bit a long time ago (I know nothing about the bags except that quite a few of my friends have them). I will say that I admire her very much as an entrepreneur as the started Ebaying many years ago for friends and, since she had kids to put through college, it became a major business. As far as buying from her, I have had good success, and I sell other things to her (not Hermés).
> 
> BECAUSE she is a huge operation now, the waters can be a bit choppy, and she has acquired quite a few disgruntled customers (mostly because the volume is handled by many people).
> 
> On the plus side, I find great stuff there, and she has a very good return policy. This lady tries and I cut her a lot of slack. As for My Poupette? I know nothing about them so I won't comment.
> 
> I am currently looking at a 90CM on there (like I need more scarves at about 300, lol!), but I can never stop looking. The way she shows the scarves is hardly the best, but then I also buy from people I know and trust as experts in just my area (Jan of Its-All-Goode) comes to mind. I always get EXACTLY what I expect from those sellers, but I also pay high for that assurance.
> 
> Listings of Hermés take FOREVER; it is a passion with me, and the only thing I list. Still, I enjoy the "thrill of the hunt" and cannot resist looking around; Linda's stuff is a place I watch all the time.



Thank you so very much whateve, BeenBurned, Jahna and Pikabo for taking the time to help answer my question. There are so many social media and internet acronyms now, I usually have to ask my teenager what they mean  She was stumped on this one too.
Jahna, I feel the same regarding Linda. I have bought and sold with her, including Hermes items and find her return policy is so easy that I don't mind taking a chance on the condition of items. There are very nicely priced items if you don't mind not getting top level service. I only buy what I can authenticate myself. You should stopover at the Hermes scarf forum, the ladies are super nice


----------



## dharma

Jahna said:


> I sort of "know" her so I sent an email; we'll see if she gets back to me. EVHB is on everything...



I do hope they get back to you a second time. Even if it is internal, it's weird to me that it's so prominent in every title. Thank you for the effort!


----------



## EGBDF

I have all my listings set as BIN. I'm new to selling and I want to keep it simple. Someone bought an item but hasn't paid. How can that be? I did try to change my settings to allow combined shipping, could that be why? The person only bought one item. I don't understand how a BIN can be 'Sold' but not paid for.
So do I send them an invoice or just wait and see if they pay? They are an experienced ebayer.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I have all my listings set as BIN. I'm new to selling and I want to keep it simple. Someone bought an item but hasn't paid. How can that be? I did try to change my settings to allow combined shipping, could that be why? The person only bought one item. I don't understand how a BIN can be 'Sold' but not paid for.
> So do I send them an invoice or just wait and see if they pay? They are an experienced ebayer.


Unless you've checked "immediate payment required," someone can BIN and not make immediate payment. 

BIN does not automatically mean instant payment.


----------



## Jahna

dharma said:


> Jahna, I feel the same regarding Linda. I have bought and sold with her, including Hermes items and find her return policy is so easy that I don't mind taking a chance on the condition of items. There are very nicely priced items if you don't mind not getting top level service. I only buy what I can authenticate myself. You should stopover at the Hermes scarf forum, the ladies are super nice



Hmmm. Which Hermès scarf forum? I used to be on a lot, and hang out a SOtD, but maybe I am missing something, thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Unless you've checked "immediate payment required," someone can BIN and not make immediate payment.
> 
> BIN does not automatically mean instant payment.



Thank you-
I have looked for that before and I just can't find it (immediate payment required)
I recall checking it when I first started selling but now I can't find it. Where would it be?


----------



## Catbird9

EGBDF said:


> Thank you-
> I have looked for that before and I just can't find it (immediate payment required)
> I recall checking it when I first started selling but now I can't find it. Where would it be?



On the "Create your listing" form under "Select how you'll be paid," there's a checkbox just below the box where your PayPal email address is.
 Require immediate payment when buyer uses Buy It Now


----------



## PikaboICU

EGBDF said:


> Thank you-
> I have looked for that before and I just can't find it (immediate payment required)
> I recall checking it when I first started selling but now I can't find it. Where would it be?





Catbird9 said:


> On the "Create your listing" form under "Select how you'll be paid," there's a checkbox just below the box where your PayPal email address is.
> Require immediate payment when buyer uses Buy It Now





It's only available on the advanced listing tool though- there's no box for it on the "quick" or simple lister.
To edit existing listings, you need to use the "bulk editor" just check each item & then "edit", when you get there; check the "edit payment info" and then "add immediate payment" to all.

That will add it to all the listings you have checked. 

I looked for it forever when I first learned it was not indicated by default (and it darn well should be), anyway, I finally figured out it isn't included on the quick listing tool. :shame:


----------



## EGBDF

PikaboICU said:


> It's only available on the advanced listing tool though- there's no box for it on the "quick" or simple lister.
> To edit existing listings, you need to use the "bulk editor" just check each item & then "edit", when you get there; check the "edit payment info" and then "add immediate payment" to all.
> 
> That will add it to all the listings you have checked.
> 
> I looked for it forever when I first learned it was not indicated by default (and it darn well should be), anyway, I finally figured out it isn't included on the quick listing tool. :shame:



OMG! Thank you so much! I finally found it and was able to change to immediate payment.


----------



## Catbird9

PikaboICU said:


> It's only available on the advanced listing tool though- there's no box for it on the "quick" or simple lister.
> To edit existing listings, you need to use the "bulk editor" just check each item & then "edit", when you get there; check the "edit payment info" and then "add immediate payment" to all.
> 
> That will add it to all the listings you have checked.
> 
> I looked for it forever when I first learned it was not indicated by default (and it darn well should be), anyway, I finally figured out it isn't included on the quick listing tool. :shame:



Interesting, thanks for that info. I've never used the quick lister, or the bulk editor either.

I run a lot of searches on eBay, scanning for bargains in BIN. One time I saw a seller who must have used the bulk editor and had accidentally changed all their listings (instead of just one) to BIN @ $19.99. I watched a few of them actually sell before the seller caught it. They were all worth quite a bit more than $19.99!


----------



## PikaboICU

EGBDF said:


> OMG! Thank you so much! I finally found it and was able to change to immediate payment.



No worries.. You're welcome.. I did the exact same thing- 



Catbird9 said:


> Interesting, thanks for that info. I've never used the quick lister, or the bulk editor either.
> 
> I run a lot of searches on eBay, scanning for bargains in BIN. One time I saw a seller who must have used the bulk editor and had accidentally changed all their listings (instead of just one) to BIN @ $19.99. I watched a few of them actually sell before the seller caught it. They were all worth quite a bit more than $19.99!



Yeah, many sellers use the advanced tool all the time or they use turbo-lister or another listing manager.
I kind of jump back & forth depending on what I'm listing & how detailed I need to be.
If I use the quick tool, I do 6-10 & then go straight to the bulk editor to add IPR. 

I've started using the advanced a lot more because it's the only way I can designate anything to my charity too. You can't even edit to add your charity donation.


----------



## Straight-Laced

With likely non-paying buyers, do you send them a courtesy message to let them know that an unpaid item process is about to begin?  
I request payment within 48 hrs on my listings and it's been four days now without any contact from the buyer.  I didn't hear from this buyer while the listing was active either.
Also, is 4 days after auction end generally too soon to start the unpaid item process, assuming zero communication from the buyer?   I used to have it set to 8 days after but I'm not as patient these days.  
What do you all think?  Thanks


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> With likely non-paying buyers, do you send them a courtesy message to let them know that an unpaid item process is about to begin?
> I request payment within 48 hrs on my listings and it's been four days now without any contact from the buyer.  I didn't hear from this buyer while the listing was active either.
> Also, is 4 days after auction end generally too soon to start the unpaid item process, assuming zero communication from the buyer?   I used to have it set to 8 days after but I'm not as patient these days.
> What do you all think?  Thanks


Ebay allows you to open an unpaid case within 2 days so 4 days is plenty. 8 days is way too long, IMO. Do you really have anyone paying you on the 7th day?

What I usually do is send an invoice on the second day if the buyer hasn't paid. Then I don't communicate at all after that; just file the unpaid case. If you'll check your "manage communications with buyers" preferences, ebay automatically sends reminders if you have the default settings. I feel this is enough communication. 

Buyers get a notification when they win the listing, then after a few days ebay sends them a reminder. They'll get another reminder when the unpaid assistant is opened.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> Ebay allows you to open an unpaid case within 2 days so 4 days is plenty. 8 days is way too long, IMO. Do you really have anyone paying you on the 7th day?
> 
> What I usually do is send an invoice on the second day if the buyer hasn't paid. Then I don't communicate at all after that; just file the unpaid case. If you'll check your "manage communications with buyers" preferences, ebay automatically sends reminders if you have the default settings. I feel this is enough communication.
> 
> Buyers get a notification when they win the listing, then after a few days ebay sends them a reminder. They'll get another reminder when the unpaid assistant is opened.



Thanks for the explanation and my default settings are set for ebay to send reminders.  I sent a follow up invoice yesterday.  I actually haven't had too many non-payers (I sell sporadically) and when I have I've dealt with the non-paying process manually.  
On ebay Australia earliest automatic non-paying starts 4 days after auction end (I don't remember ever setting it to the longer 8 days after option) so I'll leave ebay to sort it out.  Thanks again!


----------



## anthrosphere

Does CoutureUSA ever get any traffic like Yoogi's and Fashionphile do? My bag has been up for sale for awhile now and doesn't look like it's selling. I checked their facebook and some of the posts only have 2 likes but 0 comments, it's seems like it's dead. Whereas YC and FP gets plenty of likes and even comments. I wonder if I made a mistake selling my bag at CoutureUSA, I looked at the other similar bags and those aren't selling either. I could really use that extra $400 but it looks like I'm not getting that money any time soon. I bought the bag for $490 and CUSA was the only one who offered $409. Everyone else was much less than that (especially Yoogi's who only offered me $200-300). I wish I could have gotten the money outright... waiting for the bag to sell really sucks.

Did anyone else consigned with CUSA and had any luck selling their bags? I looked through search and only people who had luck with CUSA are ones who were lucky enough to get the money outright.


----------



## MAGJES

I've received my very 1st negative feedback.

I sold 2 new Jcrew Cable sweater for dirt cheap.  (15% cashmere) 
(  Cambridge Cable Crewneck Sweaters  )


The buyer did not bother to contact me and left feedback saying the cashmere was thin.

She needs to take that up with JCrew. 
Anyway - I've never replied to feedback - How do you do that. 
Thanks!


EDIT:  I figured it Out!      Wish I could get it removed.  What a PITA buyer.  She bought 2 Jcrew new sweaters for $19 each that retail for around $80 
each and leaves me neg. feedback.    Some people are just mean to the core.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I've received my very 1st negative feedback.
> 
> I sold 2 new Jcrew Cable sweater for dirt cheap.  (15% cashmere)
> (  Cambridge Cable Crewneck Sweaters  )
> 
> 
> The buyer did not bother to contact me and left feedback saying the cashmere was thin.
> 
> She needs to take that up with JCrew.
> Anyway - I've never replied to feedback - How do you do that.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I figured it Out!      Wish I could get it removed.  What a PITA buyer.  She bought 2 Jcrew new sweaters for $19 each that retail for around $80
> each and leaves me neg. feedback.    Some people are just mean to the core.


Your response was good although you should have waited until you weren't quite so emotional. (I made the same mistake a long time ago and my response ended up being too emotional too.)

I think I probably would have just said something to the effect of "if you're unhappy with quality, talk to J. Crew. Sweater as described."


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Your response was good although you should have waited until you weren't quite so emotional. (I made the same mistake a long time ago and my response ended up being too emotional too.)
> 
> I think I probably would have just said something to the effect of "if you're unhappy with quality, talk to J. Crew. Sweater as described."



You are right. I was emotional!  
Makes me so mad when all she had to do was ask if she would return.  I would have gladly done that rather than take a negative.  It was only $40 bucks...not worth the neg. 
Not sure how this will affect my power seller status?


----------



## PikaboICU

MAGJES said:


> You are right. I was emotional!
> Makes me so mad when all she had to do was ask if she would return.  I would have gladly done that rather than take a negative.  It was only $40 bucks...not worth the neg.
> Not sure how this will affect my power seller status?




The good news is; it wont!!!

As of today the new metrics are in place and FB will no longer affect seller status!
Only unresolved buyer issues such as SNADS (that aren't resolved), seller cancellations and late delivery! 

So you're safe there.. I'm still sorry that happened though- Feedback isn't for giving product reviews.
Too bad you couldn't get them to revise it..

What a drag,, Sorry..


----------



## MAGJES

PikaboICU said:


> The good news is; it wont!!!
> 
> As of today the new metrics are in place and FB will no longer affect seller status!
> Only unresolved buyer issues such as SNADS (that aren't resolved), seller cancellations and late delivery!
> 
> So you're safe there.. I'm still sorry that happened though- Feedback isn't for giving product reviews.
> Too bad you couldn't get them to revise it..
> 
> What a drag,, Sorry..



Thanks for that info.  
If only I could post one of those emoticons on my feedback where I am banging my head against a brick wall.   I guess I'm lucky though.  Large majority of my buyers are very good.
I guess every once in a while you have to deal with stupid.


----------



## PikaboICU

MAGJES said:


> Thanks for that info.
> If only I could post one of those emoticons on my feedback where I am banging my head against a brick wall.   I guess I'm lucky though.  Large majority of my buyers are very good.
> I guess every once in a while you have to deal with stupid.



Welcome, no worries.. I love being the bearer of _good_ news. 

You do, sadly..
I think most buyers realize that..
If a seller has a neg or two I usually look at the over-all FB and if I saw what she left- I would immediately think "difficult PITB buyer doesn't know what feedback is for" 
So it shouldn't scare away any buyers..


----------



## MAGJES

PikaboICU said:


> Welcome, no worries.. I love being the bearer of _good_ news.
> 
> You do, sadly..
> I think most buyers realize that..
> If a seller has a neg or two I usually look at the over-all FB and if I saw what she left- I would immediately think "difficult PITB buyer doesn't know what feedback is for"
> So it shouldn't scare away any buyers..



Listen to this.....I received a message just now from the buyer through ebay messaging asking how she can change her feedback.....Is it possible to change? Any advice on how to answer?


----------



## BeenBurned

You have nothing to lose by trying to appeal for the feedback removal. 

Feedback is supposed to reflect how you (as seller) handled the transaction and as Pikabo pointed out, not a product review. As the seller, you didn't make the product and have no stake in the quality or q.c. of it!

Try it. You might get lucky. 

You can report online through the report the buyer link.

Or you can call them. 

Note that the "manual review" for feedback removal isn't all-inclusive so although they don't mention your specific type of case, I think you should try it. See below in *blue*. 
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/defect-removal.html#can

*What are the guidelines?*






*Automatically removed*
                         We automatically remove defects, adjust your late shipment rate, and remove feedback when:


The buyer didn't pay for a purchase and an unpaid item case is recorded against the buyer.
The defect, feedback, or late shipment was the direct result of an eBay site issue or program error.
The  delivery estimate shown in the listing was shortened, but tracking  shows the item was delivered by the carrier's longest delivery estimate.
We take action against a buyer for violating the Buying Practices policy.
We instruct you to hold a shipment or take action to cancel the transaction.
We  can determine through valid tracking that the defect, feedback, or late  shipment was the direct result of systemic delays in shipping or  communication. Examples include wide-scale shipping carrier delays,  items stuck in customs, or power outages due to extreme weather. Actual  qualifying events are listed on our announcement board.





*Not eligible for removal *
                         The following scenarios aren't eligible for removal:


We  may remove a feedback comment that violates eBay policy, such as  containing profanity or links, but the feedback rating or any defects  aren't necessarily removed.
Late shipment appeals for transactions without tracking to verify on-time order fulfilment or delivery.





*Manual review*
*There  are some circumstances where a* defect, *feedback*, or late shipment *can  be manually reviewed. Sellers may appeal in these cases, but must make  the request within 90 days of the transaction.* Examples include:


You  upload tracking that confirms the item was shipped within the handling  time or the item was delivered by the estimated delivery date, but the  late shipment rate wasn't automatically updated because the tracking  isn't integrated with eBay
In  cases where there is an attempted delivery, we consider this  "delivered" for the purposes of adjusting late shipment rate or removing  feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Listen to this.....I received a message just now from the buyer through ebay messaging asking how she can change her feedback.....Is it possible to change? Any advice on how to answer?


Try this link: Contact a buyer


----------



## PikaboICU

MAGJES said:


> Listen to this.....I received a message just now from the buyer through ebay messaging asking how she can change her feedback.....Is it possible to change? Any advice on how to answer?




YES!

You can send her a request to revise the FB.
I'll edit when I find the link.

It's here in the menu on the right.. 

http://pages.ebay.com/services/forum/feedback.html


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> You have nothing to lose by trying to appeal for the feedback removal.
> 
> Feedback is supposed to reflect how you (as seller) handled the transaction and as Pikabo pointed out, not a product review. As the seller, you didn't make the product and have no stake in the quality or q.c. of it!
> 
> Try it. You might get lucky.
> 
> You can report online through the report the buyer link.
> 
> Or you can call them.
> 
> Note that the "manual review" for feedback removal isn't all-inclusive so although they don't mention your specific type of case, I think you should try it. See below in *blue*.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/defect-removal.html#can
> 
> *What are the guidelines?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Automatically removed*
> We automatically remove defects, adjust your late shipment rate, and remove feedback when:
> 
> 
> The buyer didn't pay for a purchase and an unpaid item case is recorded against the buyer.
> The defect, feedback, or late shipment was the direct result of an eBay site issue or program error.
> The  delivery estimate shown in the listing was shortened, but tracking  shows the item was delivered by the carrier's longest delivery estimate.
> We take action against a buyer for violating the Buying Practices policy.
> We instruct you to hold a shipment or take action to cancel the transaction.
> We  can determine through valid tracking that the defect, feedback, or late  shipment was the direct result of systemic delays in shipping or  communication. Examples include wide-scale shipping carrier delays,  items stuck in customs, or power outages due to extreme weather. Actual  qualifying events are listed on our announcement board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not eligible for removal *
> The following scenarios aren't eligible for removal:
> 
> 
> We  may remove a feedback comment that violates eBay policy, such as  containing profanity or links, but the feedback rating or any defects  aren't necessarily removed.
> Late shipment appeals for transactions without tracking to verify on-time order fulfilment or delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manual review*
> *There  are some circumstances where a* defect, *feedback*, or late shipment *can  be manually reviewed. Sellers may appeal in these cases, but must make  the request within 90 days of the transaction.* Examples include:
> 
> 
> You  upload tracking that confirms the item was shipped within the handling  time or the item was delivered by the estimated delivery date, but the  late shipment rate wasn't automatically updated because the tracking  isn't integrated with eBay
> In  cases where there is an attempted delivery, we consider this  "delivered" for the purposes of adjusting late shipment rate or removing  feedback.





PikaboICU said:


> YES!
> 
> You can send her a request to revise the FB.
> I'll edit when I find the link.
> 
> It's here in the menu on the right..
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/services/forum/feedback.html



Thanks for your help. I've sent her a request. Hopefully she will do the right thing.


----------



## MAGJES

PikaboICU said:


> YES!
> 
> You can send her a request to revise the FB.
> I'll edit when I find the link.
> 
> It's here in the menu on the right..
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/services/forum/feedback.html





BeenBurned said:


> Try this link: Contact a buyer



My buyer revised her feedback so I'm back at 100% thank goodness.

Thank you for your help ladies!


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> My buyer revised her feedback so I'm back at 100% thank goodness.
> 
> Thank you for your help ladies!


LOL! Interesting the way she phrased the revised feedback. She does admit (by inference) that she wasn't familiar with what she bought.

But as long as it's positive, that good.

ETA: I'm curious.....did you have to remove your response to the previous neg or did that go away with the revision?


----------



## PikaboICU

MAGJES said:


> My buyer revised her feedback so I'm back at 100% thank goodness.
> 
> Thank you for your help ladies!



Great news!!

I'm very happy for you. 

ETA: CRUD never mind the below info.. You're looking for the City- Drat.. My bad..

 BTW I found a bag that I believe is in your siggy! I bought a Dark Violet from this seller 2 weeks ago and it was listed "pre-owned" but came NEW with tags! It's gorgeous and 100% authentic..
Anyway- she has a "Prussian Blue Velo with GGold HW!  See if this is what you're looking for- It is in immaculate condition.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Balenciaga-Prussian-Blue-arena-GGH-Velo-Messenger-Crossbody-Bag-MINT-/182026560623?hash=item2a61a0e46f:g:SowAAOSwWTRWw7B7


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! Interesting the way she phrased the revised feedback. She does admit (by inference) that she wasn't familiar with what she bought.
> 
> But as long as it's positive, that good.
> 
> ETA: I'm curious.....did you have to remove your response to the previous neg or did that go away with the revision?



It disappeared with the revision (very glad about that!).  I'm usually one that counts to ten first but failed to do it this time.  



PikaboICU said:


> Great news!!
> 
> I'm very happy for you.
> 
> ETA: CRUD never mind the below info.. You're looking for the City- Drat.. My bad..
> 
> BTW I found a bag that I believe is in your siggy! I bought a Dark Violet from this seller 2 weeks ago and it was listed "pre-owned" but came NEW with tags! It's gorgeous and 100% authentic..
> Anyway- she has a "Prussian Blue Velo with GGold HW!  See if this is what you're looking for- It is in immaculate condition.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Balenciaga-Prussian-Blue-arena-GGH-Velo-Messenger-Crossbody-Bag-MINT-/182026560623?hash=item2a61a0e46f:g:SowAAOSwWTRWw7B7



Actually a Velo would be a fantastic style as well.  I do not own one at the moment.  I had a Dark Violet ggh Velo one time.....the best leather ever. 

Let me go check out the listing.   Thanks!!


----------



## KPCoppola

Can anyone help me with this?
I had 2 items in a row with NPB. At first they both contacted me with some sort of issue and promised payment- then nothing. 
One transaction I was able to cancel by stating I had not received payment- awaiting to hear from the buyer.
The second transaction would not let me cancel it for some reason by stating no payment; only allowing me to state a mistake on MY part. So I put it through the Unpaid Item Assistant.

Well now the girl that bought the 2nd item is PISSED and said she changed her mind anyways, and doesn't want a bad mark on her account. I don't know why she wouldn't contact me after I sent her multiple emails. I am sure she will leave me bad feedback. Then she went on and on about her father in law being sick, and also all the issues with the bag I was selling to her anyways (then why bid?) She is asking me to just relist the item....

Is there ANY way to cancel the Unpaid Assistant? If I just relist the item will that cancel it or is she out of luck? 

TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

KPCoppola said:


> Well now the girl that bought the 2nd item is PISSED and said she changed her mind anyways, and doesn't want a bad mark on her account. I don't know why she wouldn't contact me after I sent her multiple emails. I am sure she will leave me bad feedback. Then she went on and on about her father in law being sick, and also all the issues with the bag I was selling to her anyways (then why bid?) She is asking me to just relist the item....
> 
> Is there ANY way to cancel the Unpaid Assistant? If I just relist the item will that cancel it or is she out of luck?
> 
> TIA


*Don't cancel!* If she pays, she'll be able to leave feedback but if you close the UIA and she gets a strike, any feedback she leaves can be removed. 

She should have responded to your emails if she'd changed her mind. 

Leave as is. This is one of the few measures sellers have to limit non-payers. 

My guess is that she already has strikes and that's why she's upset about another.

ETA! Add her name to your BBL so she doesn't retaliate by buying another item just to neg.


----------



## vintagebags4me

I just returned from a shopping trip in Ft Lauderdale  - Sawgrass Mills - and they had a kiosk in the mall full of Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Dior, Gucci and the people were telling potential customers who asked about authenticity that the bags came from model shoots, etc.  Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Maijp

Hi alls, Hi Beenburned ^^


I need your advice .


My item on Lollipuff has just been sold out, this is my first transaction there so I am really happy. But I have trouble. I have seen the payment from buyer in my Paypal account ( Also the website fee 9% of total money amount has been taken out , sent to  Lollipuff ). Paypal says "OK to ship" but "Seller Protection" shows that "Not eligible".


What I should do now ? I called Paypal. they said because my buyer don't have indentified Paypal account , she just used Paypal to send me the money. Paypal advice me that I should refund the and contact the buyer, telling her to creat a Paypal account and send me the money again.
But the problem is that 9% of that transacction money amount has been taken out from my Paypal . In the "refund" button it only shows "refund this amount " (total 100% amount ), so I think if I click "refund" all the 100% of this total amount money will out of my account. 


What should I do now ? Please give me advice ?


----------



## ms-whitney

hi,

it's been a few years since i've ebay'd.

i recently purchased an item for a few hundred $ and paid (since it was a buy it now).

is there anywhere on ebay where i can see the status of the item?

before, the seller had a few of them left. now its sitting at 0 and the price has gone up to 9999 on the listing.

the seller even left me pos feedback...

i am so confused. the item hasn't shipped yet because if it did, wouldn't i get notification?

the seller is a store, and still has many items listed.

am i being paranoid? where can i check the status of the item?

thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

ms-whitney said:


> hi,
> 
> it's been a few years since i've ebay'd.
> 
> i recently purchased an item for a few hundred $ and paid (since it was a buy it now).
> 
> is there anywhere on ebay where i can see the status of the item?
> 
> before, the seller had a few of them left. now its sitting at 0 and the price has gone up to 9999 on the listing.
> 
> the seller even left me pos feedback...
> 
> i am so confused. the item hasn't shipped yet because if it did, wouldn't i get notification?
> 
> the seller is a store, and still has many items listed.
> 
> am i being paranoid? where can i check the status of the item?
> 
> thanks in advance!


On your ebay summary page, there is a section called "orders". It is usually near the bottom if you have watched and bid items as well. There is also a menu on the left side of the page and you can click on "purchase history." Once you find your purchase, you'll see several symbols next to it. The first is a dollar sign, indicating you paid. The next looks like a file folder. If this is dark, it means the seller has bought the shipping label or entered a tracking number. If there is a tracking number, it will be along the bottom under the item name. You can click on that to see where your package is. 

I believe you can also see tracking information on your paypal page for the transaction, if the seller bought the postage online.

Usually you'll get notification if the seller shipped, but only if the seller bought their postage on ebay or manually entered the tracking number. Not every seller enters a tracking number. Sellers may not ship immediately. They can specify their handling time in their listing. Some only ship once a week. The seller can also choose not to have notifications sent to you. On a recent purchase I made, the seller had turned off the ebay notifications but sent a message to my email, which I neglected to see because it was in my spam folder.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I screwed up! *BB* and others, I need your help! 

I listed a pair of men's shoes for BIN and someone bought it. I am in the UK and buyer is in France. When I went to pack it, I realised I listed the size as UK9 but they are really US9. I didn't include a photo of the sizing label in the listing. I then contacted buyer via eBay and email, attached a photo of the sizing label and asked whether he wish to cancel. I have received no response. I don't know whether he doesn't speak English or something. My dispatch time is 2 working days and I know I will get a defect on that. But I must either dispatch them within 7 days or I need to cancel. What should I do here? Stupid fault of me! 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## EGBDF

I sold an item today and the first class postage (bought through eBay/paypal) ended up costing more than the shipping cost on my listing, even after the discount. How could this have happened? All my listings are 'charge actual postage' and I usually come out a bit ahead w/postage because of the discount.


----------



## vintagebags4me

Postal rates went up - did your class go up as well and did you list prior to this rate increase?


----------



## EGBDF

vintagebags4me said:


> Postal rates went up - did your class go up as well and did you list prior to this rate increase?



I had this listed before the rate increase, but it was only 8 oz so still first class. I thought eBay was going to automatically adjust postage to take into account the changing rates, because I used the charge actual postage option.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I screwed up! *BB* and others, I need your help!
> 
> I listed a pair of men's shoes for BIN and someone bought it. I am in the UK and buyer is in France. When I went to pack it, I realised I listed the size as UK9 but they are really US9. I didn't include a photo of the sizing label in the listing. I then contacted buyer via eBay and email, attached a photo of the sizing label and asked whether he wish to cancel. I have received no response. I don't know whether he doesn't speak English or something. My dispatch time is 2 working days and I know I will get a defect on that. But I must either dispatch them within 7 days or I need to cancel. What should I do here? Stupid fault of me!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


My recommendation is to send another message to the buyer both through ebay messaging as well as a direct email copy to the paypal payment notice. 

_"Dear buyer,

I'm following up with another message as I haven't heard from you since my previous message. 

Again, thank you for your purchase and payment. 

As explained in my previous message, I discovered and I'd made an error in my listing and posted the size as UK 9. But the size is actually, US 9. 

I want to let you know of the error and offer the option to cancel if this size won't work for you, but not having heard back, I'm letting you know that if I don't hear from you, I'll ship in accordance with my shipping time which would be (date). 

If I ship without hearing back and the shoes don't fit, please let me know. I'll accept a return since the error was mine."_


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> My recommendation is to send another message to the buyer both through ebay messaging as well as a direct email copy to the paypal payment notice.
> 
> _"Dear buyer,
> 
> I'm following up with another message as I haven't heard from you since my previous message.
> 
> Again, thank you for your purchase and payment.
> 
> As explained in my previous message, I discovered and I'd made an error in my listing and posted the size as UK 9. But the size is actually, US 9.
> 
> I want to let you know of the error and offer the option to cancel if this size won't work for you, but not having heard back, I'm letting you know that if I don't hear from you, I'll ship in accordance with my shipping time which would be (date).
> 
> If I ship without hearing back and the shoes don't fit, please let me know. I'll accept a return since the error was mine."_



Thank you *BB*! But if I do ship and he asks for a return, I would be out of both postage, won't I? 

At this point, I am leaning towards sending a cancel request. I know I will get a defect on my seller account but my account is currently squeaky clean and I don't want to be out of shipping on both directions. It's international shipping so it's not small amount to be out of. There is no way for him to know the real sizing in my listing so I doubt they will fit... *sigh* so screwed up...


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> My recommendation is to send another message to the buyer both through ebay messaging as well as a direct email copy to the paypal payment notice.
> 
> _"Dear buyer,
> 
> I'm following up with another message as I haven't heard from you since my previous message.
> 
> Again, thank you for your purchase and payment.
> 
> As explained in my previous message, I discovered and I'd made an error in my listing and posted the size as UK 9. But the size is actually, US 9.
> 
> I want to let you know of the error and offer the option to cancel if this size won't work for you, but not having heard back, I'm letting you know that if I don't hear from you, I'll ship in accordance with my shipping time which would be (date).
> 
> If I ship without hearing back and the shoes don't fit, please let me know. I'll accept a return since the error was mine."_



I am thinking about using Google translate to send him messages in French! LOL


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *BB*! But if I do ship and he asks for a return, I would be out of both postage, won't I?
> 
> At this point, I am leaning towards sending a cancel request. I know I will get a defect on my seller account but my account is currently squeaky clean and I don't want to be out of shipping on both directions. It's international shipping so it's not small amount to be out of. There is no way for him to know the real sizing in my listing so I doubt they will fit... *sigh* so screwed up...


I would be leaning towards cancelling too.


----------



## ms-whitney

whateve said:


> On your ebay summary page, there is a section called "orders". It is usually near the bottom if you have watched and bid items as well. There is also a menu on the left side of the page and you can click on "purchase history." Once you find your purchase, you'll see several symbols next to it. The first is a dollar sign, indicating you paid. The next looks like a file folder. If this is dark, it means the seller has bought the shipping label or entered a tracking number. If there is a tracking number, it will be along the bottom under the item name. You can click on that to see where your package is.
> 
> I believe you can also see tracking information on your paypal page for the transaction, if the seller bought the postage online.
> 
> Usually you'll get notification if the seller shipped, but only if the seller bought their postage on ebay or manually entered the tracking number. Not every seller enters a tracking number. Sellers may not ship immediately. They can specify their handling time in their listing. Some only ship once a week. The seller can also choose not to have notifications sent to you. On a recent purchase I made, the seller had turned off the ebay notifications but sent a message to my email, which I neglected to see because it was in my spam folder.




thank you! it looks like its not shipped yet...i guess the four days for seller to ship still applies and i'm overzealous to get the item in my hand + feedback left <- this part confuses me, esp with the comment left.


----------



## whateve

ms-whitney said:


> thank you! it looks like its not shipped yet...i guess the four days for seller to ship still applies and i'm overzealous to get the item in my hand + feedback left <- this part confuses me, esp with the comment left.


Sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers. Some sellers automatically leave feedback immediately after payment for buyers. Since they can't say anything bad, there is no reason to wait. Also, ebay encourages sellers not to contact buyers by giving them an automatic 5 star rating in communication if there is no communication between buyer and seller. So rather than contacting you to thank you for your purchase or tell you when your item will ship, your seller would rather remain silent. Leaving feedback immediately is one way of thanking the buyer without sending a message.


----------



## ccbfan

whateve said:


> Sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers. Some sellers automatically leave feedback immediately after payment for buyers. Since they can't say anything bad, there is no reason to wait. Also, ebay encourages sellers not to contact buyers by giving them an automatic 5 star rating in communication if there is no communication between buyer and seller. So rather than contacting you to thank you for your purchase or tell you when your item will ship, your seller would rather remain silent. Leaving feedback immediately is one way of thanking the buyer without sending a message.


I just received a "2" for communication and there was absolutely no communication at all.


----------



## ms-whitney

whateve said:


> Sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers. Some sellers automatically leave feedback immediately after payment for buyers. Since they can't say anything bad, there is no reason to wait. Also, ebay encourages sellers not to contact buyers by giving them an automatic 5 star rating in communication if there is no communication between buyer and seller. So rather than contacting you to thank you for your purchase or tell you when your item will ship, your seller would rather remain silent. Leaving feedback immediately is one way of thanking the buyer without sending a message.




i'll definitely be mindful to go back and leave pos and five star rating once i get the item. super psyched as its a discontinued item.

 thanks again. its been ages since i've used ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *BB*! But if I do ship and he asks for a return, I would be out of both postage, won't I?
> 
> At this point, I am leaning towards sending a cancel request. I know I will get a defect on my seller account but my account is currently squeaky clean and I don't want to be out of shipping on both directions. It's international shipping so it's not small amount to be out of. There is no way for him to know the real sizing in my listing so I doubt they will fit... *sigh* so screwed up...


If you did as I suggested, you would be out shipping both ways should the buyer return the shoes. 

But the reason I made the suggestion was because the error in the listing was your mistake. While I'd rather that the buyer respond to your messages to let you know what she wants to do, my suggestion would save you the defect should the buyer decide to ding you or refuse the cancellation. 

While you said you're in the UK and she's in France, I don't know how much the loss would be to you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> If you did as I suggested, you would be out shipping both ways should the buyer return the shoes.
> 
> But the reason I made the suggestion was because the error in the listing was your mistake. While I'd rather that the buyer respond to your messages to let you know what she wants to do, my suggestion would save you the defect should the buyer decide to ding you or refuse the cancellation.
> 
> While you said you're in the UK and she's in France, I don't know how much the loss would be to you.



Thank you *BB*, I really appreciate your thoughts! At this point, I am betting the buyer won't do anything. 



whateve said:


> I would be leaning towards cancelling too.



Thank you *whateve*! 

So I sent him a cancellation request this morning. eBay also automatically initiated a refund to him via PP. It says he has 10 days to respond. Now there isn't anything I can do, is there? I have never done this so I am very new to the process.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

nvm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I have sold a like new purse on EBay.  The buyers said she loves it, but the bag smells musky to her.  The bag I sold had no smell when I shipped it to the buyer. The buyer said the bag smells like it was in an air tight container with no air. I have sold about six bags in the same way without any complaints. This buyer told me she is placing my bag outside for 30 minutes at a time to air it out.  I am nervous about how the buyer is handling my bag.  I am scared she will return it after having the bag for a while. How would you handle this buyer?  Please help me ya, this buyer seems like a nightmare.



she said she loves it... so tell her to continue airing it out, but remind her that you don't accept returns beyond X amount of days so if she wants to return it to please let you know asap. i'd keep it polite/friendly. 

i was sold a bag with horrible cigarette smell and it took over two weeks of nightime airing to purge that bag of odors. you could also suggest to her airing it out overnight outside... the cold night air speeds up the process.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> she said she loves it... so tell her to continue airing it out, but remind her that you don't accept returns beyond X amount of days so if she wants to return it to please let you know asap. i'd keep it polite/friendly.
> 
> i was sold a bag with horrible cigarette smell and it took over two weeks of nightime airing to purge that bag of odors. you could also suggest to her airing it out overnight outside... the cold night air speeds up the process.


 

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate the help greatly.  I think the buyer is having buyer's remorse. I don't want my bag outside or to get damaged.  I have a lot to think about.  Once again, thanks!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I appreciate the help greatly.  I think the buyer is having buyer's remorse. I don't want my bag outside or to get damaged.  I have a lot to think about.  Once again, thanks!



I am going to take my bag back and resell it.  It is a great bag.  This happens to all sellers, so I am moving on looking forward to meeting the right buyer.  This buyer was very rude and arrogant.  She made accusations that were not true.  I am glad it's over.


----------



## whateve

I got an offer on Bonanza today. Only the second I've ever gotten on Bonanza. I was so excited I accepted it on the spot. Now I see the buyer just joined Bonanza today. She has been sent an invoice but hasn't paid. How long does she have to pay? Does Bonanza have something like the unpaid assistant on ebay?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I got an offer on Bonanza today. Only the second I've ever gotten on Bonanza. I was so excited I accepted it on the spot. Now I see the buyer just joined Bonanza today. She has been sent an invoice but hasn't paid. How long does she have to pay? Does Bonanza have something like the unpaid assistant on ebay?


I'd say that 80% of my buyers on Bonz just joined the day (or wthin a few days) of the offer or purchase. 

Since they're new and there's a learning curve, I usually give a couple of days following the invoice for them to figure out how to pay. If I don't hear from them either with a request for help or with payment, I send a message asking them to contact me if they need assistance with making payment. 

Generally, within a day of the followup message, they contact me or they pay. 

If I don't hear back, they usually don't pay and at that point, I relist the item. (If they do pay, you can always delete it from your listings.)

After a week passes, you can mark as "unpaid" and the FVF will disappear from your fees.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'd say that 80% of my buyers on Bonz just joined the day (or wthin a few days) of the offer or purchase.
> 
> Since they're new and there's a learning curve, I usually give a couple of days following the invoice for them to figure out how to pay. If I don't hear from them either with a request for help or with payment, I send a message asking them to contact me if they need assistance with making payment.
> 
> Generally, within a day of the followup message, they contact me or they pay.
> 
> If I don't hear back, they usually don't pay and at that point, I relist the item. (If they do pay, you can always delete it from your listings.)
> 
> After a week passes, you can mark as "unpaid" and the FVF will disappear from your fees.


Thanks! She paid so it's all good. How do I find out how much my Bonanza fees are?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks! She paid so it's all good. How do I find out how much my Bonanza fees are?


Click on "my booth" in upper left 
Under "Welcome back" scroll down to the bottom of the column to "fees."
Click on fees and go to "current statement."


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Click on "my booth" in upper left
> Under "Welcome back" scroll down to the bottom of the column to "fees."
> Click on fees and go to "current statement."


Thank you! How come total fee and total owed for the month aren't the same? I only had one transaction. 

It looks like I never paid the fees for the sale I made last year since they were under the $3.00 threshold! For that month, the total fee and total owed for the month match.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thank you! How come total fee and total owed for the month aren't the same? I only had one transaction.
> 
> It looks like I never paid the fees for the sale I made last year since they were under the $3.00 threshold! For that month, the total fee and total owed for the month match.


I find that fees can fluctuate during the first few days after a sale. I was told it has something to do with Google exposure but after the price stabilizes, the total should be the same.


----------



## lila12

I have a buyer question today. I am watching an item, and the seller has stated in the listing that they will eventually  lower the price if it doesn't sell. I am interested in the item at a lower price. Is there an app or website that I can use where I can put in the specific item number and have it alert me when/if the price drops either via email or text? Thanks!


----------



## magdalana

I purchased a few UGG boots from the nordstrom rack website because they were a great deal and I wanted to resell them. I got them today and they STINK like chemicals. They also don't have a silver inner security tag but they have one stuck to the box and the bottom of the left shoe. When scanned those say they are authentic with the correct style, size and color. I am so nervous to resell them now because they have all the signs of being fake. Has anyone ever gotten fake goods from the nordstrom rack or known of UGGs that smell awful that are real? They were dyed bright red but I just can't imagine UGG making such a horrible smelling kid's shoe.


----------



## magdalana

lila12 said:


> I have a buyer question today. I am watching an item, and the seller has stated in the listing that they will eventually  lower the price if it doesn't sell. I am interested in the item at a lower price. Is there an app or website that I can use where I can put in the specific item number and have it alert me when/if the price drops either via email or text? Thanks!



What website is the item on?


----------



## whateve

magdalana said:


> I purchased a few UGG boots from the nordstrom rack website because they were a great deal and I wanted to resell them. I got them today and they STINK like chemicals. They also don't have a silver inner security tag but they have one stuck to the box and the bottom of the left shoe. When scanned those say they are authentic with the correct style, size and color. I am so nervous to resell them now because they have all the signs of being fake. Has anyone ever gotten fake goods from the nordstrom rack or known of UGGs that smell awful that are real? They were dyed bright red but I just can't imagine UGG making such a horrible smelling kid's shoe.


I think it is possible there are fakes sold in department stores because someone could "return" a fake to the store and they might not notice.  I've ordered Uggs directly from Uggs and the rubber soles stink. I recently ordered some Uggs with knit tops and the tops also smell.


----------



## BeenBurned

magdalana said:


> I purchased a few UGG boots from the nordstrom rack website because they were a great deal and I wanted to resell them. I got them today and they STINK like chemicals. They also don't have a silver inner security tag but they have one stuck to the box and the bottom of the left shoe. When scanned those say they are authentic with the correct style, size and color. I am so nervous to resell them now because they have all the signs of being fake. Has anyone ever gotten fake goods from the nordstrom rack or known of UGGs that smell awful that are real? They were dyed bright red but I just can't imagine UGG making such a horrible smelling kid's shoe.





whateve said:


> I think it is possible there are fakes sold in department stores because someone could "return" a fake to the store and they might not notice.  I've ordered Uggs directly from Uggs and the rubber soles stink. I recently ordered some Uggs with knit tops and the tops also smell.


Without seeing them, it's impossible to authenticate them but I've seen/smelled authentic stinky rubber. 

I also think the I(heart)Uggs smell worse than the shearling ones. 

In fact, I bought some Coach jelly sandals at a department store and the smell was so bad they gave me headaches. I returned them.

Keep in mind that rubber is a petroleum product and will sometimes smell like petroleum.

If I'd bought them, I'd return them. If you're bothered by the smell, no doubt a buyer will be unhappy too.


----------



## MissMarion

Ugg quality has gone downhill. Luckily if you have a Rack or full line Nordstrom nearby you can return in person with no shipping cost.


----------



## magdalana

BeenBurned said:


> Without seeing them, it's impossible to authenticate them but I've seen/smelled authentic stinky rubber.
> 
> I also think the I(heart)Uggs smell worse than the shearling ones.
> 
> In fact, I bought some Coach jelly sandals at a department store and the smell was so bad they gave me headaches. I returned them.
> 
> Keep in mind that rubber is a petroleum product and will sometimes smell like petroleum.
> 
> If I'd bought them, I'd return them. If you're bothered by the smell, no doubt a buyer will be unhappy too.



Yeah I think I'll return them next time I go to the rack (I feel weird returning rack items to the regular Nordstrom). I contacted UGG and they said most likely they were authentic but from pre-2013 so they don't have the inside security tags. Maybe they sent some dead stock they found to the rack which is why it was so crazy cheap. Bummer but thank goodness returns are super easy.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Without seeing them, it's impossible to authenticate them but I've seen/smelled authentic stinky rubber.
> 
> I also think the I(heart)Uggs smell worse than the shearling ones.
> 
> In fact, I bought some Coach jelly sandals at a department store and the smell was so bad they gave me headaches. I returned them.
> 
> Keep in mind that rubber is a petroleum product and will sometimes smell like petroleum.
> 
> If I'd bought them, I'd return them. If you're bothered by the smell, no doubt a buyer will be unhappy too.


I returned some Coach sandals once because of the smell too.


----------



## tokyolovex

Hi! I'm really new to all of this but is there something along the lines of "Selling on eBay 101" here? I have a Mansur Gavriel that I want to sell, which I have a feeling isn't the best first item to sell, but I do love all of the other purses that I own...


----------



## lila12

magdalana said:


> What website is the item on?




Ebay


----------



## Ohesisara

Hi eBay pros! I've sold on eBay over 20 times. Last week I listed my brand new LV and received an offer for $1200. It's the most expensive item I've sold to date. I'm about to accept the offer but am slightly nervous about the sale.  

The buyer has 100% feedback since 2003 and over 60 feedback as buyer, but usually from power sellers with over 1000 feedback.

Dear husband is worried if buyer claims SNAD and returns with a different bag, how to prevent this? Or how to protect myself from buyer scam....

Husband is also warning me about delivery, but I guess I can only do signature upon delivery and perhaps purchase insurance to protect myself.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## HI5O

Ohesisara said:


> Hi eBay pros! I've sold on eBay over 20 times. Last week I listed my brand new LV and received an offer for $1200. It's the most expensive item I've sold to date. I'm about to accept the offer but am slightly nervous about the sale.
> 
> The buyer has 100% feedback since 2003 and over 60 feedback as buyer, but usually from power sellers with over 1000 feedback.
> 
> Dear husband is worried if buyer claims SNAD and returns with a different bag, how to prevent this? Or how to protect myself from buyer scam....
> 
> Husband is also warning me about delivery, but I guess I can only do signature upon delivery and perhaps purchase insurance to protect myself.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated



I've read posts in TPF about anti-tamper or anti-swap tags that you can purchase online.  I even see them available on eBay.  Also, my LV does have a date code embossed and attached to the bag so that's another way to make sure you receive back the original LV that you sent--I think probability of finding an exact date code to switch it with is very low.  Did you provide a photo of the date code in your listing?  Yes, I would opt for insuring the package and probably would send the package via certified mail/return receipt requested.  Also specify the time frame for which returns will be accepted (if you do accept returns), so buyers will not use the bag and later decide to return it.  Also for a big transaction like that, I would get a professional authentication in case buyers try to open a case as not authentic and you have that to pull out of your arsenal.  Just my two cents.


----------



## whateve

Ohesisara said:


> Hi eBay pros! I've sold on eBay over 20 times. Last week I listed my brand new LV and received an offer for $1200. It's the most expensive item I've sold to date. I'm about to accept the offer but am slightly nervous about the sale.
> 
> The buyer has 100% feedback since 2003 and over 60 feedback as buyer, but usually from power sellers with over 1000 feedback.
> 
> Dear husband is worried if buyer claims SNAD and returns with a different bag, how to prevent this? Or how to protect myself from buyer scam....
> 
> Husband is also warning me about delivery, but I guess I can only do signature upon delivery and perhaps purchase insurance to protect myself.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated





HI5O said:


> I've read posts in TPF about anti-tamper or anti-swap tags that you can purchase online.  I even see them available on eBay.  Also, my LV does have a date code embossed and attached to the bag so that's another way to make sure you receive back the original LV that you sent--I think probability of finding an exact date code to switch it with is very low.  Did you provide a photo of the date code in your listing?  Yes, I would opt for insuring the package and probably would send the package via certified mail/return receipt requested.  Also specify the time frame for which returns will be accepted (if you do accept returns), so buyers will not use the bag and later decide to return it.  Also for a big transaction like that, I would get a professional authentication in case buyers try to open a case as not authentic and you have that to pull out of your arsenal.  Just my two cents.


The anti tamper tags won't do you any good in a dispute unless they are pictured in the listing.

No matter what you do there is always a risk in selling online. However, most buyers are honest. I've sold close to 1000 items and the percentage of PITA buyers is very small. As long as you've described your bag accurately and included all the necessary pictures, as well as pack it carefully and ship with signature required, you should be fine. Make sure your buyer knows she has to sign for the package before she pays. She may want to have it delivered to her work instead of her home.

You can also do a search on the forum for the buyer's ID to make sure no one else has had a problem with this buyer.


----------



## HI5O

whateve said:


> The anti tamper tags won't do you any good in a dispute unless they are pictured in the listing.
> 
> No matter what you do there is always a risk in selling online. However, most buyers are honest. I've sold close to 1000 items and the percentage of PITA buyers is very small. As long as you've described your bag accurately and included all the necessary pictures, as well as pack it carefully and ship with signature required, you should be fine. Make sure your buyer knows she has to sign for the package before she pays. She may want to have it delivered to her work instead of her home.
> 
> You can also do a search on the forum for the buyer's ID to make sure no one else has had a problem with this buyer.



Great point, whateve, with regards to the anti-tamper tags and the other helpful ideas!  Thanks!


----------



## dharma

Hi ladies! Hoping for some advice from you..... Quick recap, I purchased a scarf and paid immediately. After three days I recieved a message that the seller lost the scarf and wanted to know if I would like a refund or for them to keep looking. I asked them to keep looking but to please refund if they actually didn't intend to look very hard. ( this was a high volume seller and I didn't know how seriously they would take the issue ). They promised to keep looking, and I waited a month. I finally messaged them to refund as I was tired of waiting and the event I bought it for had passed. Miraculously, they messaged back telling me they found it but would still refund if I would like. All of this was very friendly correspondence but I was annoyed at how the piece turned up when I wanted the refund. I had even called at the 2 week mark to see how the search was going. I asked them please continue with the refund. Today I got a message from ebay asking me to cancel the sale because "I changed my mind". I have received the refund and I don't want the seller to get a ding but I don't want one either since this situation was not my fault and I feel I was very tolerant. Should I go through with the cancellation? Does this mark me as a bad buyer with buyers remorse? I'm very careful and although I have a small quantity of purchases, I have excellent feedback as a buyer and always pay immediately. I want to do the right thing for both the seller and myself and I'm assuming this process needs to follow through so they get their fees back. Is it cool for me to cancel the transaction? Thank you for reading!


----------



## BeenBurned

dharma said:


> Hi ladies! Hoping for some advice from you..... Quick recap, I purchased a scarf and paid immediately. After three days I recieved a message that the seller lost the scarf and wanted to know if I would like a refund or for them to keep looking. I asked them to keep looking but to please refund if they actually didn't intend to look very hard. ( this was a high volume seller and I didn't know how seriously they would take the issue ). They promised to keep looking, and I waited a month. I finally messaged them to refund as I was tired of waiting and the event I bought it for had passed. Miraculously, they messaged back telling me they found it but would still refund if I would like. All of this was very friendly correspondence but I was annoyed at how the piece turned up when I wanted the refund. I had even called at the 2 week mark to see how the search was going. I asked them please continue with the refund.* Today I got a message from ebay asking me to cancel the sale because "I changed my mind". I have received the refund and I don't want the seller to get a ding but I don't want one either since this situation was not my fault and I feel I was very tolerant.* Should I go through with the cancellation? Does this mark me as a bad buyer with buyers remorse? I'm very careful and although I have a small quantity of purchases, I have excellent feedback as a buyer and always pay immediately. I want to do the right thing for both the seller and myself and I'm assuming this process needs to follow through so they get their fees back. Is it cool for me to cancel the transaction? Thank you for reading!


Cancelling the transaction won't ding you *BUT* in this case, I wouldn't accept the seller's cancellation request. 

The reason you requested a refund is because after a month, the SELLER still hadn't located or sent the item. So YOU didn't change YOUR mind. 

But in putting through the request in the way the seller did, she's not admitting to her own error and is trying to avoid paying the FVF. 

If you decline the request, the seller will still be stuck with the fee and in this case, I think that's appropriate based on the circumstances and her actions. 

If you ignore or agree to the cancellation, she'll get her FVF credit and there's no consequence for her error. In fact, IMHO, it's pretty darn nervy of her to ask for a cancellation and credit!


----------



## Ohesisara

whateve said:


> The anti tamper tags won't do you any good in a dispute unless they are pictured in the listing.
> 
> No matter what you do there is always a risk in selling online. However, most buyers are honest. I've sold close to 1000 items and the percentage of PITA buyers is very small. As long as you've described your bag accurately and included all the necessary pictures, as well as pack it carefully and ship with signature required, you should be fine. Make sure your buyer knows she has to sign for the package before she pays. She may want to have it delivered to her work instead of her home.
> 
> You can also do a search on the forum for the buyer's ID to make sure no one else has had a problem with this buyer.




Thanks!! I wil definitely opt for some insurance and signature. I also googled the seller and found his Facebook. Everything seems to check out with his eBay id and his purchases! No red flags! 

Ok I did include date stamp photo! Good thing I did


----------



## dharma

BeenBurned said:


> Cancelling the transaction won't ding you *BUT* in this case, I wouldn't accept the seller's cancellation request.
> 
> The reason you requested a refund is because after a month, the SELLER still hadn't located or sent the item. So YOU didn't change YOUR mind.
> 
> But in putting through the request in the way the seller did, she's not admitting to her own error and is trying to avoid paying the FVF.
> 
> If you decline the request, the seller will still be stuck with the fee and in this case, I think that's appropriate based on the circumstances and her actions.
> 
> If you ignore or agree to the cancellation, she'll get her FVF credit and there's no consequence for her error. In fact, IMHO, it's pretty darn nervy of her to ask for a cancellation and credit!



Thank you so much for the thoughtful reply, BeenBurned.  the ins and outs of ebay are so tricky, it's great to have this forum and members like you to offer guidance.


----------



## Ohesisara

after I accepted a offer, buyer didn't respond till day 3, of course saying he lost his job and can't pay. Want to cancel order!!! Ughh


----------



## tiiiiim

Need help here. Girlfiend used to use this site for years and referred me to it to ask for help. Im a guy, while shopping with GF at nordstrom rack. Found a pair of Dior sneakers for $250 as they were marked worn, and you can see on the hell a scuff mark. Bought them and listed on ebay within 24 hours. In about 2 weeks i got a offer, submitted a counter offer, and the buyer immediately accepted and paid me instantly. 

Shipped quickly, and the shoes arrived on 3/19 to an appartment in bronx, ny (the only city with a dior store). Next day at 3pm est i get a return request:

Reason
Doesn't seem authentic

Comments
I received these sneakers and took them to the Dior store the next day, the sales associate immediately pointed out differences in the shoe, and that these were a replica from the missing serial number , to the missing Dior labels, ... I d like a return

Through several uneducated and poorly written messages by the buyer, they claimed they received (and posted photos) fake shoes that didnt have the dior logo on them anywhere. They clearly obtained a fake pair and are trying to pull a bait and switch scam on me and i dont know what to do.

I submitted a anonymous scam report thing on ebay and called them today to talk to them about it and they said to post the reciept and stickers that i have from the shoes on the site and they will escalate the problem friday if it isnt resolved. 

What can i do? I am in law school and simply sold them to flip them and could be out $600 now. My ebay account is 8 years old with 100% positive feedback, there's is a year old with some negative. In the email they mentioned going to the dior store for authenticating them, and the associate compared them with ones in the store and i emailed them back saying that i is impossible for that to happen as they are from last year and are not in the Dior store. Then they said they compared them with a similar pink pair, and i said that isnt true either because the Summer 16 line doesnt have a pink pair. The buyer keeps saying how embarrassed they were to bring fake shoes into the store, blah blah, etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## EGBDF

I was looking at this seller's items (princess**belle) and all of the items have 300-400 watchers. I have never seen this before-how could they have so many watchers on all of their listings? Even the things listed today have 400 watchers.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/princess**b...YbkAAOSwFqJWququ&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Catbird9

EGBDF said:


> I was looking at this seller's items (princess**belle) and all of the items have 300-400 watchers. I have never seen this before-how could they have so many watchers on all of their listings? Even the things listed today have 400 watchers.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/princess**b...YbkAAOSwFqJWququ&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562



It's puzzling! I'm going to speculate: maybe these are all relisted items that have been in her store for months. Would the previous Watchers carry over with each relisting?

She does have almost 600 "followers."


----------



## EGBDF

Catbird9 said:


> It's puzzling! I'm going to speculate: maybe these are all relisted items that have been in her store for months. Would the previous Watchers carry over with each relisting?
> 
> She does have almost 600 "followers."



yeh, I thought of that, but when I watch something, I don't automatically watch it when it gets relisted. Unless there is some setting in eBay that lets you do that?


----------



## Catbird9

EGBDF said:


> yeh, I thought of that, but when I watch something, I don't automatically watch it when it gets relisted. Unless there is some setting in eBay that lets you do that?



I don't know, but it has me wondering if there's something like that, either within eBay or a third party app.

Here's a bag (different seller, in Korea) that has 11,414 watching! I have to believe this is some kind of bot, program, or manipulation.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251306805707&rmvSB=true


----------



## Nikki_

Catbird9 said:


> I don't know, but it has me wondering if there's something like that, either within eBay or a third party app.
> 
> Here's a bag (different seller, in Korea) that has 11,414 watching! I have to believe this is some kind of bot, program, or manipulation.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251306805707&rmvSB=true




Wow....11414 watchers for a $11.98 bag!


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Wow....11414 watchers for a $11.98 bag!


And over 7600 sold!


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> And over 7600 sold!



Some of the FB:

"Not what i imagined it to look like but its okay."

"The bag was nothing like to picture. Cheap takky finish and so small."

"NOT RECOMMENDED! !! Watch out!! the bag is nothing like the picture"

"Do not reccommend. The finish Is shiny and cheap, cost to return it prohibitive."

"Handle is already broken"


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> It's puzzling! I'm going to speculate: maybe these are all relisted items that have been in her store for months. Would the previous Watchers carry over with each relisting?
> 
> She does have almost 600 "followers."





EGBDF said:


> yeh, I thought of that, but when I watch something, I don't automatically watch it when it gets relisted. Unless there is some setting in eBay that lets you do that?


If the seller lists with "good until cancelled" rather than a regular 30 day listing, the listings will automatically renew after 30 days. If you had it on your watchlist, the new listing will be on your watchlist. So previous watchers can carry forward to a relisting.

She must have an organized group that automatically watches everything she lists.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> If the seller lists with "good until cancelled" rather than a regular 30 day listing, the listings will automatically renew after 30 days. If you had it on your watchlist, the new listing will be on your watchlist. So previous watchers can carry forward to a relisting.
> 
> She must have an organized group that automatically watches everything she lists.



thanks whateve, I didn't know about that option for listing.


----------



## threadbender

whateve said:


> If the seller lists with "good until cancelled" rather than a regular 30 day listing, the listings will automatically renew after 30 days. If you had it on your watchlist, the new listing will be on your watchlist. So previous watchers can carry forward to a relisting.
> 
> She must have an organized group that automatically watches everything she lists.




The more watchers, the better the placement, right? I am guessing it is a program of some sort to manipulate search.


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> The more watchers, the better the placement, right? I am guessing it is a program of some sort to manipulate search.


I'm sure that's it. People are doing it on Tradesy too. I think it manipulates the search more over there than on ebay. You can hire people on Freelancer to give you a bunch of likes. I hope ebay figures it out and bans these people.


----------



## Nikki_

carlpsmom said:


> The more watchers, the better the placement, right? I am guessing it is a program of some sort to manipulate search.



"One purchased in the last hour."

Was that you?


----------



## threadbender

Nikki_ said:


> "One purchased in the last hour."
> 
> Was that you?


Definitely not! lol
Hi Nikki!!!


----------



## Nikki_

carlpsmom said:


> Definitely not! lol
> Hi Nikki!!!



Hi Carlpsmom!  

I see they come in a variety of colors and _someone _just bought a fancy black one!


----------



## Afagi

Hi Ladies, i recently became a victim by the owner and seller Tina Ma. Those who have known about her, clearly understand what might have happened. I am asking for anyone who might have an interaction with her as I am pursing legal action. If you can kindly let me know so I have testify against her please please help me out and try to avoid others becoming a victim. She is also on internet by le goodie closet as well as an ebay seller
I hope this is the place to start (apologise in advance if im wrong abt the posting)


----------



## BeenBurned

Afagi said:


> Hi Ladies, i recently became a victim by the owner and seller Tina Ma. Those who have known about her, clearly understand what might have happened. I am asking for anyone who might have an interaction with her as I am pursing legal action. If you can kindly let me know so I have testify against her please please help me out and try to avoid others becoming a victim. She is also on internet by le goodie closet as well as an ebay seller
> I hope this is the place to start (apologise in advance if im wrong abt the posting)


Here are some related threads: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/le-goodie-closet-com-744089.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...ead-rules-and-use-353733-67.html#post19179777

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/le-goodie-closet-com-744089.html


----------



## Afagi

Thank you so much BeenBurned. If you know of someone who had a personal experience with her or le goodie closet let me know
Thanks again


----------



## missjenny2679

Quick question, Ladies! I purchased a pair of boots on eBay via the BIN option. The seller stated that returns were not accepted. However, right after I got them on Sat I noticed undisclosed damage. I've never had to return something on eBay up to this point...so I searched eBay and opened a return case with them. The seller just accepted, but said she wishes I would have contacted her before I did. Does it leave a negative mark on her account or something? I honestly thought I followed correct steps?


----------



## whateve

missjenny2679 said:


> Quick question, Ladies! I purchased a pair of boots on eBay via the BIN option. The seller stated that returns were not accepted. However, right after I got them on Sat I noticed undisclosed damage. I've never had to return something on eBay up to this point...so I searched eBay and opened a return case with them. The seller just accepted, but said she wishes I would have contacted her before I did. Does it leave a negative mark on her account or something? I honestly thought I followed correct steps?


Ebay purposely makes it difficult for buyers to know what to do. The seller would have appreciated it if you had contacted her through ebay messages before opening a return request. In the past, a claim of not as described would have gone against the seller. However, I think the new standards allow her to accept the return and not get a defect. I'm not sure this is the case and your seller probably isn't either.


----------



## honuhonu

Quick PayPal question. I sold an item to a friend of an acquaintance and she paid me via PayPal as Friends in 2 equal transaction amounts. Let's say total was $20 and she sent me 2 payment of $10. She said it was so she could use 2 different cards. Is this hinky at all? If she sends as Friends, does she have a way to file a claim of some kind or not?  Thank you.


----------



## whateve

honuhonu said:


> Quick PayPal question. I sold an item to a friend of an acquaintance and she paid me via PayPal as Friends in 2 equal transaction amounts. Let's say total was $20 and she sent me 2 payment of $10. She said it was so she could use 2 different cards. Is this hinky at all? If she sends as Friends, does she have a way to file a claim of some kind or not?  Thank you.


If she sends it as Friends she can't open a claim. She may have had some prepaid cards she was trying to use up.


----------



## honuhonu

whateve said:


> If she sends it as Friends she can't open a claim. She may have had some prepaid cards she was trying to use up.


Thank you, whateve.


----------



## BeenBurned

honuhonu said:


> Quick PayPal question. I sold an item to a friend of an acquaintance and she paid me via PayPal as Friends in 2 equal transaction amounts. Let's say total was $20 and she sent me 2 payment of $10. She said it was so she could use 2 different cards. Is this hinky at all? If she sends as Friends, does she have a way to file a claim of some kind or not?  Thank you.





whateve said:


> If she sends it as Friends she can't open a claim. She may have had some prepaid cards she was trying to use up.





honuhonu said:


> Thank you, whateve.


For separate payments, even if sent as a payment for goods, she wouldn't have protection. Sellers who accept split payments lose their protection too but since the payment was a F&F one, you needn't worry about protection.


----------



## honuhonu

BeenBurned said:


> For separate payments, even if sent as a payment for goods, she wouldn't have protection. Sellers who accept split payments lose their protection too but since the payment was a F&F one, you needn't worry about protection.


Great. Thank you as well, beenburned.


----------



## MAGJES

I've received a request for a buyer to cancel an order.  They just paid so it's not a problem.
I've never had anyone cancel before so when I do this are the ebay fees automatically reversed without me doing something else??

Thanks!

(I know the PP fees are reversed when I refund but am not familiar with what ebay does about their fees). 

I will be adding her to my BBL though.  Who buys, pays then cancels......


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I've received a request for a buyer to cancel an order.  They just paid so it's not a problem.
> I've never had anyone cancel before so when I do this are the ebay fees automatically reversed without me doing something else??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (I know the PP fees are reversed when I refund but am not familiar with what ebay does about their fees).
> 
> I will be adding her to my BBL though.  Who buys, pays then cancels......


Yes, you get your fees back. You'll lose 30 cents on Paypal. There is a cancel button on ebay now so you should do it that way, not through paypal. It will cancel the order and refund at the same time.


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer who filed a return request as I accept returns. I accepted the return. The return request still doesn't show that she has shipped it back and the deadline for her to ship is today. What is the procedure on this? She may have shipped and it just hasn't been scanned yet. If I call ebay tomorrow, will they close the request? Then what happens if she ships it back anyway?


----------



## karetoll

Quick question I feel I should already know the answer to, but I don't:

How long does a buyer have to pay?

I'm the buyer in this case. I won something tonight, it wasn't expensive, and I'm currently bidding on something from the same seller that ends in 48 hours. I messaged the buyer, telling her this, and she replied that if I do win the second, to wait for her invoice to pay as she'd combine shipping. 

I just want to make sure that waiting about 60 hours to pay wouldn't get my account a ding.


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> Quick question I feel I should already know the answer to, but I don't:
> 
> How long does a buyer have to pay?
> 
> I'm the buyer in this case. I won something tonight, it wasn't expensive, and I'm currently bidding on something from the same seller that ends in 48 hours. I messaged the buyer, telling her this, and she replied that if I do win the second, to wait for her invoice to pay as she'd combine shipping.
> 
> I just want to make sure that waiting about 60 hours to pay wouldn't get my account a ding.


As long as you informed the seller you should be fine. The soonest a seller can open an unpaid case against you is 2 days, and then you have 4 days after that to pay before your account gets dinged.


----------



## hillaryhath

Any of you invest in a real fancy camera after relying on your phone's camera for pictures?  I'm having so much trouble catching the true colors of some of my listings, especially without the glare of flash.  Also having to wait til the sunlight hits the best rooms in my house is annoying. I should get a camera for life reasons though any lol, but yeah.

Also, what the hell happened to the BIN with immediate payment only option on eBay?


----------



## Catbird9

hillaryhath said:


> Any of you invest in a real fancy camera after relying on your phone's camera for pictures?  I'm having so much trouble catching the true colors of some of my listings, especially without the glare of flash.  Also having to wait til the sunlight hits the best rooms in my house is annoying. I should get a camera for life reasons though any lol, but yeah.
> 
> Also, what the hell happened to the BIN with immediate payment only option on eBay?



I use my iPad mini's camera and it seems to work fine. I hear what you're saying about colors and lighting, however. For me it just hasn't seemed worth the extra expense to buy a camera...yet!

The immediate payment option only appears on the regular, full listing form.* You need to use a regular browser to access all the options available on the complete listing form. eBay's "quick listing tool" and, I believe, the mobile apps, don't have that option.  Mobile apps are of very limited use for both sellers and buyers, IMHO.

* ETA: it's in the Payments section of the form.


----------



## whateve

hillaryhath said:


> Any of you invest in a real fancy camera after relying on your phone's camera for pictures?  I'm having so much trouble catching the true colors of some of my listings, especially without the glare of flash.  Also having to wait til the sunlight hits the best rooms in my house is annoying. I should get a camera for life reasons though any lol, but yeah.
> 
> Also, what the hell happened to the BIN with immediate payment only option on eBay?


I have a camera I bought for $50 at Office Depot several years ago. It is 12.2 mp and branded GE. It works fine. I find that my pictures tend to come out too blue most of the time. Taking my pictures outdoors around twilight seems to produce the best pictures. I try to get enough natural light but not in direct sunlight, and rarely use flash.

You might want to invest in a photo editing program that will allow you to color correct.


----------



## HI5O

hillaryhath said:


> Any of you invest in a real fancy camera after relying on your phone's camera for pictures?  I'm having so much trouble catching the true colors of some of my listings, especially without the glare of flash.  Also having to wait til the sunlight hits the best rooms in my house is annoying. I should get a camera for life reasons though any lol, but yeah.
> 
> Also, what the hell happened to the BIN with immediate payment only option on eBay?



When I first got started selling on eBay I bought the eBay for Dummies book and it said that for photos that many people create their own photo box.  I recently saw a tutorial online on how to construct one out of a cardboard box, tissue paper, two clamp lamps and some poster board.  For me I was just too lazy to make one and I try to wait for the best lighting and snap away!


----------



## HI5O

Question for all of you this evening...I listed an item on eBay and received a bid. The next day I saw that the buyer retracted her bid. Finally got to look at the bid retraction and reason and she put down that I had changed details in the listing, which of course was a flat out lie. eBay can easily see no changes were even made. If she were to contact me to request the retraction I would have been fine with it but to get out of something dishonestly is maddening. Does this affect my seller's account? Is there any recourse for sellers? Thanks for any words of wisdom!


----------



## MissGuided

I have an ebay dilemma.  I just bought a beautiful LV bag and it looks great.  The ad stated it was from a smoke free home and I didn't ask questions about any other smells.  The ad also states no returns.


The bag arrived yesterday and it smells very strongly of something. I had a migraine yesterday and I often smell weird things when I have headaches so I chalked it up to that.   I aired it out all night and the odor is still really strong.  I think it's perfume or maybe incense.  It doesn't smell like smoke but the odor is fairly strong and unpleasant to me.  


When the bag arrived, I looked it over carefully and left positive feedback.  It's 100% real and looks like the pics.  When I left the feedback, I thought the smell was my imagination or that I'd get used to it.  


What's the ethical thing to do in this situation?  I'd like to return the bag but I'm not sure if the seller will accept a return.  Is it even fair to ask for a return under these circumstances?  (I feel really dumb for not asking about the smell in the first place)


----------



## whateve

MissGuided said:


> I have an ebay dilemma.  I just bought a beautiful LV bag and it looks great.  The ad stated it was from a smoke free home and I didn't ask questions about any other smells.  The ad also states no returns.
> 
> 
> The bag arrived yesterday and it smells very strongly of something. I had a migraine yesterday and I often smell weird things when I have headaches so I chalked it up to that.   I aired it out all night and the odor is still really strong.  I think it's perfume or maybe incense.  It doesn't smell like smoke but the odor is fairly strong and unpleasant to me.
> 
> 
> When the bag arrived, I looked it over carefully and left positive feedback.  It's 100% real and looks like the pics.  When I left the feedback, I thought the smell was my imagination or that I'd get used to it.
> 
> 
> What's the ethical thing to do in this situation?  I'd like to return the bag but I'm not sure if the seller will accept a return.  Is it even fair to ask for a return under these circumstances?  (I feel really dumb for not asking about the smell in the first place)


I think you have a valid reason for a return, but I don't know if ebay would agree with you. In the past, odors on used items weren't considered a valid SNAD reason. However, your seller might be cooperative. Just because you have already left positive feedback doesn't mean you can't ask. In my experience, perfume odors are even harder to get rid of than smoke.


----------



## MissGuided

whateve said:


> I think you have a valid reason for a return, but I don't know if ebay would agree with you. In the past, odors on used items weren't considered a valid SNAD reason. However, your seller might be cooperative. Just because you have already left positive feedback doesn't mean you can't ask. In my experience, perfume odors are even harder to get rid of than smoke.


 
Thank you whateve!  I'll be nice and ask if the seller if I can return the bag.  The seller has the option to not accept, but at least I can ask.  I just didn't want to do that if it's unfair.  


Also, thanks for your comment about perfume odors.  I'm new to pre-loved purse buying (and to nice purse buying in general) so that's helpful information.


----------



## BeenBurned

HI5O said:


> Question for all of you this evening...I listed an item on eBay and received a bid. The next day I saw that the buyer retracted her bid. Finally got to look at the bid retraction and reason and she put down that I had changed details in the listing, which of course was a flat out lie. eBay can easily see no changes were even made. If she were to contact me to request the retraction I would have been fine with it but to get out of something dishonestly is maddening. Does this affect my seller's account? Is there any recourse for sellers? Thanks for any words of wisdom!


That's common. Ebay gives buyers a limited number of options when retracting a bid so it's necessary to choose one of the reasons they give even though it's untrue. 

But there's no impact on your account when it happens.


----------



## HI5O

BeenBurned said:


> That's common. Ebay gives buyers a limited number of options when retracting a bid so it's necessary to choose one of the reasons they give even though it's untrue.
> 
> But there's no impact on your account when it happens.



Ok, BB, glad to hear it doesn't negatively impact my account. Thanks much!


----------



## poopsie

Maijp said:


> Hi alls, Hi Beenburned ^^
> 
> 
> I need your advice .
> 
> 
> My item on Lollipuff has just been sold out, this is my first transaction there so I am really happy. But I have trouble. I have seen the payment from buyer in my Paypal account ( Also the website fee 9% of total money amount has been taken out , sent to  Lollipuff ). Paypal says "OK to ship" but "Seller Protection" shows that "Not eligible".
> 
> 
> What I should do now ? I called Paypal. they said because my buyer don't have indentified Paypal account , she just used Paypal to send me the money. Paypal advice me that I should refund the and contact the buyer, telling her to creat a Paypal account and send me the money again.
> But the problem is that 9% of that transacction money amount has been taken out from my Paypal . In the "refund" button it only shows "refund this amount " (total 100% amount ), so I think if I click "refund" all the 100% of this total amount money will out of my account.
> 
> 
> What should I do now ? Please give me advice ?





Did you ever get a response? I was just looking into Lollipuff as another venue for selling. But not if they take 9% whether the transaction is completed or not.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Help please with an unclaimed item I shipped to the UK (from Australia) awaiting payment of customs charges 

The item has been awaiting for my buyer to collect and make payment of an unknown amount for 10 days.  At some point soon if the buyer doesn't pay it will be returned to me.  
I haven't heard a peep from the buyer and I haven't contacted her.  My listing clearly states in bold that customs duties & taxes where applicable are the buyer's responsibility.  It also states that I don't accept returns (I know I have to accept returns in some circumstances but so far I haven't had any requests to return).   

Should I contact the buyer?  I really don't want to because I know I've fulfilled my side of the transaction.  
I don't want the jacket back.  It's bulky, it's expensive and I shipped right away by an express service.  At the time of shipping the buyer sent me a message to say she was looking forward to receiving the jacket.
Do I have to accept the item if it's returned to me and do I have to refund if it's returned to me?  

I want to be prepared in case of return - what should I do at this stage?


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Help please with an unclaimed item I shipped to the UK (from Australia) awaiting payment of customs charges
> 
> The item has been awaiting for my buyer to collect and make payment of an unknown amount for 10 days.  At some point soon if the buyer doesn't pay it will be returned to me.
> I haven't heard a peep from the buyer and I haven't contacted her.  My listing clearly states in bold that customs duties & taxes where applicable are the buyer's responsibility.  It also states that I don't accept returns (I know I have to accept returns in some circumstances but so far I haven't had any requests to return).
> 
> Should I contact the buyer?  I really don't want to because I know I've fulfilled my side of the transaction.
> I don't want the jacket back.  It's bulky, it's expensive and I shipped right away by an express service.  At the time of shipping the buyer sent me a message to say she was looking forward to receiving the jacket.
> Do I have to accept the item if it's returned to me and do I have to refund if it's returned to me?
> 
> I want to be prepared in case of return - what should I do at this stage?


I haven't had this happen to me in the case of an international shipment but I had something similar with a domestic one. The buyer was never available to sign for the package so it was returned to me. The shipper charged me return shipping. I called ebay about it and they said I could do what I wanted. I deducted my costs and then refunded the rest. The buyer never said a word. If you get your item back, it seems fair to give a partial refund, as long as you are made whole. If I were you, I would have contacted the buyer. She might not realize it is waiting for her. Maybe it would help if she realized she wasn't going to get a complete refund by not accepting the package.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> I haven't had this happen to me in the case of an international shipment but I had something similar with a domestic one. The buyer was never available to sign for the package so it was returned to me. The shipper charged me return shipping. I called ebay about it and they said I could do what I wanted. I deducted my costs and then refunded the rest. The buyer never said a word. If you get your item back, it seems fair to give a partial refund, as long as you are made whole. If I were you, I would have contacted the buyer. She might not realize it is waiting for her. Maybe it would help if she realized she wasn't going to get a complete refund by not accepting the package.



Thanks for responding.  I only found out about the parcel being in limbo earlier today so my first opportunity to contact her would be right about now, given the time zone.  And I was venting a little when I posted earlier - of course I'll accept return of the giant box that cost $100 to ship!   (that's way more than I charged for the postage but I underestimated the bulkiness of the jacket when packed) *sigh*
It's unlikely she doesn't know that the item is waiting but I don't know that for sure.  I contacted her after purchase because I needed her phone number for the customs export form and I explained this to her - she was happy to oblige and excited about the jacket's arrival in a few days.  Also the parcel tracking number she has advises "Awaiting Payment of Customs Charges".   
I may have to call ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Help please with an unclaimed item I shipped to the UK (from Australia) awaiting payment of customs charges
> 
> The item has been awaiting for my buyer to collect and make payment of an unknown amount for 10 days.  At some point soon if the buyer doesn't pay it will be returned to me.
> I haven't heard a peep from the buyer and I haven't contacted her.  My listing clearly states in bold that customs duties & taxes where applicable are the buyer's responsibility.  It also states that I don't accept returns (I know I have to accept returns in some circumstances but so far I haven't had any requests to return).
> 
> Should I contact the buyer?  I really don't want to because I know I've fulfilled my side of the transaction.
> I don't want the jacket back.  It's bulky, it's expensive and I shipped right away by an express service.  At the time of shipping the buyer sent me a message to say she was looking forward to receiving the jacket.
> *Do I have to accept the item if it's returned to me and do I have to refund if it's returned to me?
> *
> I want to be prepared in case of return - what should I do at this stage?





whateve said:


> If you get your item back, it seems fair to give a partial refund, as long as you are made whole. If I were you, I would have contacted the buyer. She might not realize it is waiting for her. *Maybe it would help if she realized she wasn't going to get a complete refund by not accepting the package.*


Better yet, if she knows (by ebay and PP policies), she completely loses buyer protection if she doesn't pick up the package and also that it might take months for the parcel to be returned to you, she might get her toosh in gear and pick it up.

In the event she doesn't retrieve the package, you wouldn't be required to issue the refund at all but if it were my transaction, I wouldn't keep the money plus the jacket. But it could be a long time before she sees her money.


----------



## karetoll

Silly question, that I think I know the answer to, but want to check -- we just got a wrong item sent to us. No big deal, was only worth $15 or so. But I do want to get it returned/refunded. I'm about to leave for holidays. SO *could* return it to the post office when a return label is created when I'm out of town, but will moan and complain -- so I'd rather wait and do it myself and preserve tranquillity. 

How long do we have to file a SNAD in eBay? 30 days?
Once a return label is created, how long do we have to use it? 5 days?


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> Better yet, if she knows (by ebay and PP policies), she completely loses buyer protection if she doesn't pick up the package and also that it might take months for the parcel to be returned to you, she might get her toosh in gear and pick it up.
> 
> In the event she doesn't retrieve the package, you wouldn't be required to issue the refund at all but if it were my transaction, I wouldn't keep the money plus the jacket. But it could be a long time before she sees her money.



Thanks for clarifying 
I'd hoped she might have accepted the package overnight but it hasn't moved so I'm going to send her a friendly message through eBay letting her know that her parcel is waiting for collection.  

I've had an international shipment returned to me before - a Bonanza sale - which the buyer couldn't be bothered collecting from the PO, no taxes owing, she just didn't get around to picking it up and I refunded in full immediately on return (feeling very peeved about it!)  
I'll refund this too if it comes back but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

UPDATE : just about to send the reminder message to my buyer and I decided to check delivery status of the parcel again - it's changed in the last hour, payment has been made and it's scheduled for delivery on Thursday.  Yay!


----------



## dyyong

hi, I have a Paypal question, buyer want to use PayPal to avoid fees so she can get better price, asking to send to Mexico where she's living, but I wasn't comfortable and told her no that I prefer domestic sales, then she's suggesting to send to her friend in CA, let's saids it's Paypal transaction and her friend address are the shipping address, if I follow all the protocol "delivery confirmation/insurance/signature confirmation" is it safe?


----------



## luv2run41

dyyong said:


> hi, I have a Paypal question, buyer want to use PayPal to avoid fees so she can get better price, asking to send to Mexico where she's living, but I wasn't comfortable and told her no that I prefer domestic sales, then she's suggesting to send to her friend in CA, let's saids it's Paypal transaction and her friend address are the shipping address, if I follow all the protocol "delivery confirmation/insurance/signature confirmation" is it safe?


 No way, say no and block the buyer.  Clear scam.


----------



## dyyong

luv2run41 said:


> No way, say no and block the buyer.  Clear scam.



my gut telling me to void too! will do so!


----------



## BeenBurned

dyyong said:


> hi, I have a Paypal question,* buyer want to use PayPal to avoid fees so she can get better price*, asking to send to Mexico where she's living, but I wasn't comfortable and told her no that I prefer domestic sales, then she's suggesting to send to her friend in CA, let's saids it's Paypal transaction and her friend address are the shipping address, if I follow all the protocol "delivery confirmation/insurance/signature confirmation" is it safe?


What does that mean? Buyers don't pay or save fees when they use paypal anyway so I'm not sure how "using paypal to avoid fees" will help her. 

Is this for an item listed somewhere? If so and if she wants to pay by PP, as long as you ship to the address in the transaction, you'll be protected when tracking shows delivery. If it's an item with total price of $750 or more, there needs to be online signature confirmation.

Bottom line is that any shipment would be to the "okay to ship" address in PP.


----------



## KRZ

I'm about to purchase something on Ebay, there is a deposit of $1,000 that I would like to pay using my paypal account and the balance will be paid using my husband's paypal account. Will i be protected as a buyer? Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

BeenBurned said:


> What does that mean? Buyers don't pay or save fees when they use paypal anyway so I'm not sure how "using paypal to avoid fees" will help her.
> 
> Is this for an item listed somewhere? If so and if she wants to pay by PP, as long as you ship to the address in the transaction, you'll be protected when tracking shows delivery. If it's an item with total price of $750 or more, there needs to be online signature confirmation.
> 
> Bottom line is that any shipment would be to the "okay to ship" address in PP.



seller no fees will be more flexible to lower price and buyer benefits from it.
so as long as PayPal saids "ok to ship" and obtained signature confirmations it will be OK?


----------



## dyyong

BeenBurned said:


> What does that mean? Buyers don't pay or save fees when they use paypal anyway so I'm not sure how "using paypal to avoid fees" will help her.
> 
> Is this for an item listed somewhere? If so and if she wants to pay by PP, as long as you ship to the address in the transaction, you'll be protected when tracking shows delivery. If it's an item with total price of $750 or more, there needs to be online signature confirmation.
> 
> Bottom line is that any shipment would be to the "okay to ship" address in PP.



and yes, it's listed on Poshmark.


----------



## BeenBurned

KRZ said:


> I'm about to purchase something on Ebay, there is a deposit of $1,000 that I would like to pay using my paypal account and the balance will be paid using my husband's paypal account. Will i be protected as a buyer? Thank you!


No you'll lose buyer protection. Payment must be 1 lump sum payment.


----------



## BeenBurned

dyyong said:


> seller no fees will be more flexible to lower price and buyer benefits from it.
> so as long as PayPal saids "ok to ship" and obtained signature confirmations it will be OK?





dyyong said:


> and yes, it's listed on Poshmark.


So are you trying to save fees by going outside poshmark to sell? If so, you've come to the wrong place for support for that!

As for PP, it's not Paypal she wants to use but you're looking for a Friends and family payment, right? 

That's unethical for you as a seller and unsafe for her as a buyer. 

And by doing F&F, you will NOT get the "okay to ship" statement so you'll lose seller protection too.

Seriously, is saving 3% fee worth it? Not only do you both lose protection but you both don't make yourselves appear to be moral and ethical poshmark users. 

*Here's a novel idea*: Why not have both you and your buyer be honest, pay for the transaction through Paypal either through Poshmark or for good and services, you pay the fees and both you and the buyer will be protected as long as you both follow protocol. 

JMHO.


----------



## dyyong

BeenBurned said:


> So are you trying to save fees by going outside poshmark to sell? If so, you've come to the wrong place for support for that!
> 
> As for PP, it's not Paypal she wants to use but you're looking for a Friends and family payment, right?
> 
> That's unethical for you as a seller and unsafe for her as a buyer.
> 
> And by doing F&F, you will NOT get the "okay to ship" statement so you'll lose seller protection too.
> 
> Seriously, is saving 3% fee worth it? Not only do you both lose protection but you both don't make yourselves appear to be moral and ethical poshmark users.
> 
> *Here's a novel idea*: Why not have both you and your buyer be honest, pay for the transaction through Paypal either through Poshmark or for good and services, you pay the fees and both you and the buyer will be protected as long as you both follow protocol.
> 
> JMHO.


I'm sorry it's sounds like unprofessional, I am new to poshmark and had no idea they charged 20%!! so the buyer suggested just to go thru PayPal as invoice transaction. personally I had sold many PayPal invoices transaction for my own collection of bags, but all are domestic sales as buyers trusted me with my almost 1000 positive feedbacks and over 10 years in eBay.
ok back to topic, I wasn't comfortable to send to Mexico so I told buyer NO, I prefer domestic, then she suggested to send to her friend in CA, and her friend will send to her, but it's still PayPal invoice transaction. I just wanted to know if I follow all PayPal protocol is it ok to proceed? the item I am selling is very rare and she had been looking for it for a while.


----------



## dyyong

Anyhow, it's all too complicated and fishy I will not go thru this sales.


----------



## KRZ

BeenBurned said:


> No you'll lose buyer protection. Payment must be 1 lump sum payment.



Thank you so much for the reply!! i also just got off the phone with a paypal customer service agent and she mentioned that I could do it as long as i have the conversation with the seller documented in my ebay messages. In case something happens, *knock on wood* Ebay and Paypal can always refer to the messages and see the agreement we made. Thanks again


----------



## threadbender

dyyong said:


> hi, I have a Paypal question, buyer want to use PayPal to avoid fees so she can get better price, asking to send to Mexico where she's living, but I wasn't comfortable and told her no that I prefer domestic sales, then she's suggesting to send to her friend in CA, let's saids it's Paypal transaction and her friend address are the shipping address, if I follow all the protocol "delivery confirmation/insurance/signature confirmation" is it safe?




So, basically, she wants to go off whatever site it was listed on? I see no way a buyer saves fees on Paypal. Is she asking you to sell directly thru PP?

My thought is that if she is willing to cheat the site you listed on. she won't have a problem cheating you. Not that she will but.....

You should be protected by PP if you ship to a confirmed address, but it is an ethics issue to me.


----------



## threadbender

KRZ said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!! i also just got off the phone with a paypal customer service agent and she mentioned that I could do it as long as i have the conversation with the seller documented in my ebay messages. In case something happens, *knock on wood* Ebay and Paypal can always refer to the messages and see the agreement we made. Thanks again


Don't believe everything a CSR tells you. They are known for saying whatever will get you off of the phone. If it all goes south and you say you were told it was OK, they will refer you to the rules that you are supposed to follow.


----------



## BeenBurned

KRZ said:


> I'm about to purchase something on Ebay, there is a deposit of $1,000 that I would like to pay using my paypal account and the balance will be paid using my husband's paypal account. Will i be protected as a buyer? Thank you!





BeenBurned said:


> No you'll lose buyer protection. Payment must be 1 lump sum payment.





KRZ said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!! i also just got off the phone with a paypal customer service agent and she mentioned that I could do it as long as i have the conversation with the seller documented in my ebay messages. In case something happens, *knock on wood* Ebay and Paypal can always refer to the messages and see the agreement we made. Thanks again


They gave you bad information. (There are many posts here where it's discussed that ebay and PP will tell you what you want to hear but it's often inaccurate.)

If payment is split, you WILL lose protection. DON'T do it!

ETA: 
https://www.paypal.com/ie/webapps/mpp/paypal-safety-and-security

*General Guidelines.*


Disputes can be opened for certain, tangible and intangible goods
* Full item cost has to be covered in one payment*
 The buyer can open a dispute within 180 days of the date the payment was made
  If the buyer and the seller cannot reach a mutual agreement, the  dispute can be escalated to a claim within 20 days after opening the  dispute
Buyers cannot open several disputes for the same payment


----------



## dyyong

carlpsmom said:


> So, basically, she wants to go off whatever site it was listed on? I see no way a buyer saves fees on Paypal. Is she asking you to sell directly thru PP?
> 
> My thought is that if she is willing to cheat the site you listed on. she won't have a problem cheating you. Not that she will but.....
> 
> You should be protected by PP if you ship to a confirmed address, but it is an ethics issue to me.



I will avoid in all means, thank you.


----------



## dyyong

BeenBurned said:


> They gave you bad information. (There are many posts here where it's discussed that ebay and PP will tell you what you want to hear but it's often inaccurate.)
> 
> If payment is split, you WILL lose protection. DON'T do it!



so glad I bumped into this! thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> So, basically, she wants to go off whatever site it was listed on? I see no way a buyer saves fees on Paypal. Is she asking you to sell directly thru PP?
> 
> My thought is that if she is willing to cheat the site you listed on. she won't have a problem cheating you. Not that she will but.....
> 
> You should be protected by PP if you ship to a confirmed address, but it is an ethics issue to me.


@ carlpsmom: I think the buyer is seeing a $$ savings because the seller, dyyong is passing the 3% savings on to her. 

I'm not seeing this as only the buyer being unethical but the seller is being unethical too. 

Seller's quote: 


dyyong said:


> I'm sorry it's sounds like unprofessional,* I am  new to poshmark and had no idea they charged 20%!! *so the buyer  suggested just to go thru PayPal as invoice transaction. personally I  had sold many PayPal invoices transaction for my own collection of bags,  but all are domestic sales as buyers trusted me with my almost 1000  positive feedbacks and over 10 years in eBay.
> ok back to topic, I wasn't comfortable to send to Mexico so I told buyer  NO, I prefer domestic, then she suggested to send to her friend in CA,  and her friend will send to her, but it's still PayPal invoice  transaction. I just wanted to know if I follow all PayPal protocol is it  ok to proceed? the item I am selling is very rare and she had been  looking for it for a while.



So the seller didn't do her homework, didn't research what her costs would be and now is wanting to cheat Poshmark out of the 20% they RIGHTLY EARNED in connecting the buyer and the seller. 

And in my opinion, that's wrong! 

Both buyer and seller are cheating.

BTW, seller, you stated: "personally I  had sold many PayPal invoices transaction for my own  collection of bags,  but all are domestic sales as buyers trusted me  with my almost 1000  positive feedbacks and over 10 years in eBay." 

If you are implying (and admitting) that you took ebay transactions off the site and sold through Paypal directly, you were being dishonest. 

This is why a seller having 100% feedback doesn't necessarily indicate an honest seller.


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> @ carlpsmom: I think the buyer is seeing a $$ savings because the seller, dyyong is passing the 3% savings on to her.
> 
> I'm not seeing this as only the buyer being unethical but the seller is being unethical too.
> 
> Seller's quote:
> 
> 
> So the seller didn't do her homework, didn't research what her costs would be and now is wanting to cheat Poshmark out of the 20% they RIGHTLY EARNED in connecting the buyer and the seller.
> 
> And in my opinion, that's wrong!
> 
> Both buyer and seller are cheating.
> 
> BTW, seller, you stated: "personally I  had sold many PayPal invoices transaction for my own  collection of bags,  but all are domestic sales as buyers trusted me  with my almost 1000  positive feedbacks and over 10 years in eBay."
> 
> If you are implying (and admitting) that you took ebay transactions off the site and sold through Paypal directly, you were being dishonest.
> 
> This is why a seller having 100% feedback doesn't necessarily indicate an honest seller.


  Absolutely!


----------



## KRZ

Oh no!! CSR sounded very confident too! Thank you for all this info! I will just use one PayPal account then. If he's using his credit card but paying through PayPal that should be ok too?


----------



## KRZ

BeenBurned said:


> They gave you bad information. (There are many posts here where it's discussed that ebay and PP will tell you what you want to hear but it's often inaccurate.)
> 
> If payment is split, you WILL lose protection. DON'T do it!
> 
> ETA:
> https://www.paypal.com/ie/webapps/mpp/paypal-safety-and-security
> 
> *General Guidelines.*
> 
> 
> Disputes can be opened for certain, tangible and intangible goods
> * Full item cost has to be covered in one payment*
> The buyer can open a dispute within 180 days of the date the payment was made
> If the buyer and the seller cannot reach a mutual agreement, the  dispute can be escalated to a claim within 20 days after opening the  dispute
> Buyers cannot open several disputes for the same payment




One last question, when you say "full item cost has to be covered in one payment" 

Doing the deposit of $1,000 and settling the balance within four days does not cover this? Sorry. eBay newbie here. It's my HG H Bag that costs a lot of money and want to be protected as much as possible


----------



## BeenBurned

KRZ said:


> Oh no!! CSR sounded very confident too! Thank you for all this info! I will just use one PayPal account then. If he's using his credit card but paying through PayPal that should be ok too?





KRZ said:


> One last question, when you say "full item cost has to be covered in one payment"
> 
> Doing the deposit of $1,000 and settling the balance within four days does not cover this? Sorry. eBay newbie here. It's my HG H Bag that costs a lot of money and want to be protected as much as possible


No, a deposit, down payment, installments or any other type of split payment voids protection. Full payment means one payment for entire amount. 

You can use one account or the other to make the *full* payment. If the payment is funded with a credit card, that's great. It's a second layer of protection.


----------



## KRZ

BeenBurned said:


> No, a deposit, down payment, installments or any other type of split payment voids protection. Full payment means one payment for entire amount.
> 
> You can use one account or the other to make the *full* payment. If the payment is funded with a credit card, that's great. It's a second layer of protection.




Will do that! Thanks again!! So tricky especially when CSRs say otherwise!


----------



## KRZ

BeenBurned said:


> No, a deposit, down payment, installments or any other type of split payment voids protection. Full payment means one payment for entire amount.
> 
> You can use one account or the other to make the *full* payment. If the payment is funded with a credit card, that's great. It's a second layer of protection.




Hi BeenBurned! I have another question, she ended the listing on eBay while i am having it authenticated to ensure no one buys it and will not relist it anymore once I can make sure it's authentic and will push through with the purchase. 

We both agreed I will pay her using my paypal in one transaction as you suggested. I will just use my bank funds which is connected to my paypal account. 

Is this whole process safe for me as a buyer? Many thanks for sharing your time and knowledge!


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> No, a deposit, down payment, installments or any other type of split payment voids protection. Full payment means one payment for entire amount.
> 
> You can use one account or the other to make the *full* payment. If the payment is funded with a credit card, that's great. It's a second layer of protection.



Actually, I just saw in the updates that PP emailed out in the last week or so that they will begin covering split payments. But I didn't note when that will take effect. I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: Apparently it's June 25. The full update is here:

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Actually, I just saw in the updates that PP emailed out in the last week or so that they will begin covering split payments. But I didn't note when that will take effect. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Edit: Apparently it's June 25. The full update is here:
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full


Interesting. Ugh! They should have a note on the site because the link I posted is one I pulled up today.


----------



## BeenBurned

KRZ said:


> Hi BeenBurned! I have another question, she ended the listing on eBay while i am having it authenticated to ensure no one buys it and will not relist it anymore once I can make sure it's authentic and will push through with the purchase.
> 
> We both agreed I will pay her using my paypal in one transaction as you suggested. I will just use my bank funds which is connected to my paypal account.
> 
> Is this whole process safe for me as a buyer? Many thanks for sharing your time and knowledge!


In ending the listing, the seller made it so you will lose ebay buyer protection since you won't be buying through ebay. And in doing so, the seller is cheating ebay out of the fees (10% of the total payment amount) ebay rightly earned by giving her the exposure allowing you to find and buy the item.

If I were you, I'd have her relist it so you can buy through ebay.

if the seller won't relist on ebay and if you buy privately, make sure the payment is for "goods" and that you do NOT purchase as friends and family. (F&F offers no protection for you.)

ETA: I'm curious to see how the authentication goes. Call me cynical but it was NOT necessary for the seller to end the listing early in order for you to have it authenticated. I have little doubt she did that to save herself the $1800 FVF fee and IMO, that's cheating. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-read-the-rules-821115-635.html#post30233423

*ETA again*: This one is important!! See my post which follows your authentication request.


----------



## KRZ

BeenBurned said:


> In ending the listing, the seller made it so you will lose ebay buyer protection since you won't be buying through ebay. And in doing so, the seller is cheating ebay out of the fees (10% of the total payment amount) ebay rightly earned by giving her the exposure allowing you to find and buy the item.
> 
> If I were you, I'd have her relist it so you can buy through ebay.
> 
> if the seller won't relist on ebay and if you buy privately, make sure the payment is for "goods" and that you do NOT purchase as friends and family. (F&F offers no protection for you.)
> 
> ETA: I'm curious to see how the authentication goes. Call me cynical but it was NOT necessary for the seller to end the listing early in order for you to have it authenticated. I have little doubt she did that to save herself the $1800 FVF fee and IMO, that's cheating.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-read-the-rules-821115-635.html#post30233423
> 
> *ETA again*: This one is important!! See my post which follows your authentication request.




I asked her if she could "hold" the listing for me while I have it authenticated, as it already happened twice to me that I was in the process of authenticating and the item sold. Wasted money there. So she said she will remove the listing while I get it done. 

She said if I decide to purchase she will send me an invoice and I'll ask for a very detailed one. She still pays invoice fees through PayPal I think. 

I asked for more and detailed photos and had it authenticated by bababebi. The report states that the bag is indeed authentic. Oh what to do!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

KRZ said:


> Will do that! Thanks again!! So tricky especially when CSRs say otherwise!



to each their own, but i would trust the company over a forum message board for my answers...


----------



## BeenBurned

KRZ said:


> I asked her if she could "hold" the listing for me while I have it authenticated, as it already happened twice to me that I was in the process of authenticating and the item sold. Wasted money there. So she said she will remove the listing while I get it done.
> 
> She said if I decide to purchase she will send me an invoice and I'll ask for a very detailed one. She still pays invoice fees through PayPal I think.
> 
> I asked for more and detailed photos and had it authenticated by bababebi. The report states that the bag is indeed authentic. Oh what to do!!


I'm not comfortable with the seller at all. 

How do you (or Bababebi) know that the pictures she sent for authentication purposes are of the actual item? 

As shown, at least some of  the  pictures in the Hermes listing were stolen from other sources and  additionally, other listings from the same seller use pictures stolen  from other sources. 

For example,  2synch has this Celine listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3100-Celine...633377?hash=item1eb058dfe1:g:I2AAAOSwe7BWxNzj

The first picture was stolen from this post here on TPF: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-reference-thread-741209-4.html#post24937423

I haven't gone through all the listings but in looking at the list of listings, many are stock or other sourced pictures. 

Sellers are not supposed to infringe on the intellectual property of others by using pictures that they don't own. 

and at this price point, buyers should be seeing her own pictures of the actual items she sells. 

As for paypal fees, that's about 3% and yes, she'll be paying those, but it's the big money that she's screwing ebay out of. 

*I stand by my opinion that an honest seller won't rip off the site that gave them exposure. *

Use the site; pay the fees.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> to each their own, but i would trust the company over a forum message board for my answers...


I posted the link from paypal policy. 

You need to read some of the threads here where ebay told callers something then when those callers trusted the information, they lost their cases.

BTW, why would you come here if you don't trust the advice?


----------



## KRZ

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not comfortable with the seller at all.
> 
> How do you (or Bababebi) know that the pictures she sent for authentication purposes are of the actual item?
> 
> As shown, at least some of  the  pictures in the Hermes listing were stolen from other sources and  additionally, other listings from the same seller use pictures stolen  from other sources.
> 
> For example,  2synch has this Celine listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3100-Celine...633377?hash=item1eb058dfe1:g:I2AAAOSwe7BWxNzj
> 
> The first picture was stolen from this post here on TPF:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-reference-thread-741209-4.html#post24937423
> 
> I haven't gone through all the listings but in looking at the list of listings, many are stock or other sourced pictures.
> 
> Sellers are not supposed to infringe on the intellectual property of others by using pictures that they don't own.
> 
> and at this price point, buyers should be seeing her own pictures of the actual items she sells.
> 
> As for paypal fees, that's about 3% and yes, she'll be paying those, but it's the big money that she's screwing ebay out of.
> 
> *I stand by my opinion that an honest seller won't rip off the site that gave them exposure. *
> 
> Use the site; pay the fees.




Will it help me as a buyer if I just ask for the item to be relisted? Or should I just totally walk away? [emoji16]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BeenBurned said:


> I posted the link from paypal policy.
> 
> You need to read some of the threads here where ebay told callers something then when those callers trusted the information, they lost their cases.
> 
> BTW, why would you come here if you don't trust the advice?



well, didn't you just give this woman wrong information? LOL... exactly why i don't trust what other people assume to know. no one should take message board advice as fact. it's opinion and experience.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, didn't you just give this woman wrong information? LOL... exactly why i don't trust what other people assume to know. no one should take message board advice as fact. it's opinion and experience.


Actually, no I didn't give accurate information. In 5-6 weeks, paypal policy will (apparently) be changing but I gave correct information for what the policy is TODAY, for what the policy will be at the time the buyer will pay for the bag and for what the policy has always been. 

The fact that Paypal policy will be changing on June 25 doesn't make my post inaccurate for when it was posted and what the policy is. 

But again, why come to the ebay forum here when much of the requests for help come from people looking for advice if you don't trust us?

ETA: BTW, if she did what the CSR told her to do, she would have NO PROTECTION for her $17000 purchase.


----------



## BeenBurned

KRZ said:


> Will it help me as a buyer if I just ask for the item to be relisted? Or should I just totally walk away? [emoji16]


You certainly can do what you want to do but I've already said I'm not comfortable with the seller. 

She steals pictures from other sellers and websites and in fact, some of her pictures are stolen from counterfeit selling websites! 

How does a buyer know what they're getting? 

Here's another example: 
2synch 's listing - This is one listing but she has several listings for the same "Gucci" shoes in different sizes. And she has quite a few in her completed listings: 
*Gucci Princetown Princeton Fur Leather Mule Slippers Loafers Size 39*

This is one of the pictures from her $1300 listing:







That particular picture was taken from this website where they cost $78.  

*Replica Gucci Shoes,Gucci Shoes replica,delicate,best quality*

Scroll to the bottom of the page: http://coolebags.com/replica-gucci-shoes.htm





Additionally, many of her listings are "ended early because the item is no longer available." My guess is that she's circumventing fees and cheating the system.


----------



## GreenGlass

Hello, I had an item that I listed as pre-owned that I had only tried an then  put it in the wash. I said it had been worn once in the listing just to  be safe but said it was otherwise in good condition. The buyer messaged  me asking for a return and claimed it was very worn and had "stretched  out seams" which I'm certain it didn't have but it just seemed like the  best thing would be to just go through the return process. 

I have never  done this before and the buyer did not file a claim or anything with  ebay, just asked me through the messages so I just asked them to return  it to me in the original condition and I will issue a refund afterwards.  I received the item and cancelled the original order but I'm not sure  what to do about the return shipping in this case. Is it my  responsibility and how exactly do I refund it if a claim wasn't made?  Also, I used the "use actual shipping cost" method while originally  listing the item and just put in the weight and dimensions and it came  out to be a little over $3 but the shipping cost on the package they  sent back somehow managed to be over $12. What would be the best way to  handle this?


----------



## whateve

GreenGlass said:


> Hello, I had an item that I listed as pre-owned that I had only tried an then  put it in the wash. I said it had been worn once in the listing just to  be safe but said it was otherwise in good condition. The buyer messaged  me asking for a return and claimed it was very worn and had "stretched  out seams" which I'm certain it didn't have but it just seemed like the  best thing would be to just go through the return process.
> 
> I have never  done this before and the buyer did not file a claim or anything with  ebay, just asked me through the messages so I just asked them to return  it to me in the original condition and I will issue a refund afterwards.  I received the item and cancelled the original order but I'm not sure  what to do about the return shipping in this case. Is it my  responsibility and how exactly do I refund it if a claim wasn't made?  Also, I used the "use actual shipping cost" method while originally  listing the item and just put in the weight and dimensions and it came  out to be a little over $3 but the shipping cost on the package they  sent back somehow managed to be over $12. What would be the best way to  handle this?


If the buyer shipped it back on her own, I don't think you need to refund her shipping cost, unless you promised to. It probably cost her $12 because she sent it priority and you probably sent it to her first class, which would be much cheaper. If you want to refund her for her out of pocket shipping costs, you'll have to do it through a separate paypal transaction. There is no way to link it to the original transaction since a claim wasn't opened.


----------



## BeenBurned

GreenGlass said:


> Hello, I had an item that I listed as pre-owned that I had only tried an then  put it in the wash. I said it had been worn once in the listing just to  be safe but said it was otherwise in good condition. The buyer messaged  me asking for a return and claimed it was very worn and had "stretched  out seams" which I'm certain it didn't have but it just seemed like the  best thing would be to just go through the return process.
> 
> I have never  done this before and the buyer did not file a claim or anything with  ebay, just asked me through the messages so I just asked them to return  it to me in the original condition and I will issue a refund afterwards.  I received the item and cancelled the original order but I'm not sure  what to do about the return shipping in this case. Is it my  responsibility and how exactly do I refund it if a claim wasn't made?  Also, I used the "use actual shipping cost" method while originally  listing the item and just put in the weight and dimensions and it came  out to be a little over $3 but the shipping cost on the package they  sent back somehow managed to be over $12. What would be the best way to  handle this?





whateve said:


> If the buyer shipped it back on her own, I don't think you need to refund her shipping cost, unless you promised to. It probably cost her $12 because she sent it priority and you probably sent it to her first class, which would be much cheaper. If you want to refund her for her out of pocket shipping costs, you'll have to do it through a separate paypal transaction. There is no way to link it to the original transaction since a claim wasn't opened.


If you're going to issue a full refund of her payment, go to the Paypal transaction and click on the "refund this payment." 

The default will show as the full payment which you'd probably refund unless your listing stated that shipping in both directions would be at buyer's expense. If you and she agreed to another amount, you can just change the refund amount. 

I don't think you owe her the $12 return shipping refund.


----------



## whateve

GreenGlass said:


> Hello, I had an item that I listed as pre-owned that I had only tried an then  put it in the wash. I said it had been worn once in the listing just to  be safe but said it was otherwise in good condition. The buyer messaged  me asking for a return and claimed it was very worn and had "stretched  out seams" which I'm certain it didn't have but it just seemed like the  best thing would be to just go through the return process.
> 
> I have never  done this before and the buyer did not file a claim or anything with  ebay, just asked me through the messages so I just asked them to return  it to me in the original condition and I will issue a refund afterwards.  I received the item and cancelled the original order but I'm not sure  what to do about the return shipping in this case. Is it my  responsibility and how exactly do I refund it if a claim wasn't made?  Also, I used the "use actual shipping cost" method while originally  listing the item and just put in the weight and dimensions and it came  out to be a little over $3 but the shipping cost on the package they  sent back somehow managed to be over $12. What would be the best way to  handle this?





BeenBurned said:


> If you're going to issue a full refund of her payment, go to the Paypal transaction and click on the "refund this payment."
> 
> The default will show as the full payment which you'd probably refund unless your listing stated that shipping in both directions would be at buyer's expense. If you and she agreed to another amount, you can just change the refund amount.
> 
> I don't think you owe her the $12 return shipping refund.


If she cancelled the order in ebay, the buyer was probably already refunded. Ebay's order cancellation now automatically issues the refund. You don't need to do it in Paypal separately. If she did an order cancellation, I assume the buyer already got a complete refund including the original shipping. I don't think you can cancel an order and give only a partial refund.


----------



## EGBDF

I am trying to buy and print a shipping label, but I can't because the shipping address is 'invalid'. When I click to change the address, it seems that the problem is that the title (Name) has too many characters, over 40 characters. The name portion has the buyer's name, and a title (looks like a work title), making it too long. 
There is a warning that if I change the buyer's address, I may lose protection. Should I edit out the person's title on my own, or contact the buyer, or something else?
TIA


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I am trying to buy and print a shipping label, but I can't because the shipping address is 'invalid'. When I click to change the address, it seems that the problem is that the title (Name) has too many characters, over 40 characters. The name portion has the buyer's name, and a title (looks like a work title), making it too long.
> There is a warning that if I change the buyer's address, I may lose protection. Should I edit out the person's title on my own, or contact the buyer, or something else?
> TIA


Is this an ebay transaction? Are you buying the label through ebay? I've never seen an option to edit the address in ebay. I've edited addresses in Etsy without a problem. Did you look at the paypal transaction to see if it has the same address?


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Is this an ebay transaction? Are you buying the label through ebay? I've never seen an option to edit the address in ebay. I've edited addresses in Etsy without a problem. Did you look at the paypal transaction to see if it has the same address?



Yes, it's an eBay sale and I bought the postage through eBay. I decided to move the buyer's work title to another address line and it accepted that and let me buy the postage. (I didn't want to omit anything from the address the buyer had given)


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> Yes, it's an eBay sale and I bought the postage through eBay. I decided to move the buyer's work title to another address line and it accepted that and let me buy the postage. (I didn't want to omit anything from the address the buyer had given)


That sounds like a great solution. I'm glad you figured it out.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I am trying to buy and print a shipping label, but I can't because the shipping address is 'invalid'. When I click to change the address, it seems that the problem is that the title (Name) has too many characters, over 40 characters. The name portion has the buyer's name, and a title (looks like a work title), making it too long.
> There is a warning that if I change the buyer's address, I may lose protection. Should I edit out the person's title on my own, or contact the buyer, or something else?
> TIA





EGBDF said:


> Yes, it's an eBay sale and I bought the postage through eBay. I decided to move the buyer's work title to another address line and it accepted that and let me buy the postage. (I didn't want to omit anything from the address the buyer had given)


I've done that and never had a problem. I've also had to make similar changes when the label wouldn't allow "Street" and wanted "St." or wouldn't allow "P.O. Box" but accepted "PO Box."

Although the "protection" statement changes when you make a change, it's easy enough to prove that the shipping address you used is the exact same one and the changes were simply made to comply with the formatting.


----------



## Nikki_

ccbaggirl89 said:


> to each their own,* but i would trust the company* over a forum message board for my answers...



This is laughable at best. 

I've called both eBay and Paypal on many occasions and was always given conflicting information, especially with eBay CS. They're always in a rush to get you off the phone, as well. I once asked a rep why (as they were repeating a scripted response) and was told that they're being paid per call. 

I trust the information given out here far more than what any eBay or PP rep tells me as they've never been accurate with their responses.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I signed up and should have got a 10% voucher but can't find it anywhere, assumed they'd email it but someone mentioned it just shows up on your home page.

I can't find the voucher code anywhere, does anyone know where it will be showing 

"STAY ALERT WITH OUR COMMUNICATIONS 
AND GET A 10% OFF VOUCHER
Sign up for emails about whats new and hot on eBay, great 
deals, special events discount vouchers and other special offers. 
Youll receive a voucher once youve signed up.*

 PROMOTIONS Discounts designed for you.

 INSPIRATION Find unique pieces to buy and sell.

 DEALS Discover new ways to save and limited time offers."


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> I signed up and should have got a 10% voucher but can't find it anywhere, assumed they'd email it but someone mentioned it just shows up on your home page.
> 
> I can't find the voucher code anywhere, does anyone know where it will be showing
> 
> "STAY ALERT WITH OUR COMMUNICATIONS
> AND GET A 10% OFF VOUCHER
> Sign up for emails about what&#8217;s new and hot on eBay, great
> deals, special events discount vouchers and other special offers.
> You&#8217;ll receive a voucher once you&#8217;ve signed up.*
> 
> &#8226; PROMOTIONS Discounts designed for you.
> 
> &#8226; INSPIRATION Find unique pieces to buy and sell.
> 
> &#8226; DEALS Discover new ways to save and limited time offers."


You probably should have gotten an email with the voucher code. It may show up when you try to check out. When I've gotten them, they are way down on the bottom of my ebay summary page.


----------



## Denise_bags

Help! Just purchased a beautiful givenchy nightingale medium handbag and I can't get the adjustable strap on. Any tricks?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I have a buyer who received a hoodie on Saturday and messaged me this morning saying she received it damaged from usps and it had a cut mark on it.  I asked for photos of the cut and the packaging.  I used 2 priority mail padded envelopes to ship it in so it was double bagged.  She sent me photos of the cut and yes it has a cut mark on one side near the pocket pretty long.  She says the packaging got thrown in the trash and is gone.  I'm pretty sure I can't file a claim with the post office at this point without the shipping, what would you guys do?


----------



## BeenBurned

debbiesdaughter said:


> I have a buyer who received a hoodie on Saturday and messaged me this morning saying she received it damaged from usps and it had a cut mark on it.  I asked for photos of the cut and the packaging.  I used 2 priority mail padded envelopes to ship it in so it was double bagged.  She sent me photos of the cut and yes it has a cut mark on one side near the pocket pretty long.  She says the packaging got thrown in the trash and is gone.  I'm pretty sure I can't file a claim with the post office at this point without the shipping, what would you guys do?


If she's telling the truth, tell her that the post office will need pictures of the packaging in order to consider a claim. Additionally, if she received it damaaged (which I tend to doubt), the outer package would be stamped by the post office indicating that it was damaged. They'll also need to see that. 

NO ONE will pay out on a claim without proof and I'm guessing she sliced it herself while trying to open it.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

BeenBurned said:


> If she's telling the truth, tell her that the post office will need pictures of the packaging in order to consider a claim. Additionally, if she received it damaaged (which I tend to doubt), the outer package would be stamped by the post office indicating that it was damaged. They'll also need to see that.
> 
> NO ONE will pay out on a claim without proof and I'm guessing she sliced it herself while trying to open it.



I was trying very hard to be objective!  You nailed what I suspected all along...thanks!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Re Bonanza : how do I close my booth permanently and shut down everything there for good?  

There used to be a cancel booth option and I can't find it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Re Bonanza : how do I close my booth permanently and shut down everything there for good?
> 
> There used to be a cancel booth option and I can't find it.


http://www.bonanza.com/site_help/booth_setup_advanced/cancel_booth
*What if I want to close or cancel my booth?*

      Looking to cancel your booth? We're sorry to see you go. Here's the scoop:


Click on "Account Settings" under the "Account" menu at the top left corner of Bonanza
On the Account Settings page, select the "Seller settings" tab
Scroll to the bottom of the page and find "Pause or cancel booth"
Click the link to "Cancel your booth" as needed
Once your booth has been canceled, you can cancel your entire  Bonanza account from your "Account > Account settings > Other  options" page by clicking the "Cancel your account" link under the  "Cancellation Options."
  If you're considering closing your booth due to a challenge or bug  you've found, please consider emailing us at support@bonanza.com first.  We'd love to help!


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/site_help/booth_setup_advanced/cancel_booth
> *What if I want to close or cancel my booth?*
> 
> Looking to cancel your booth? We're sorry to see you go. Here's the scoop:
> 
> 
> Click on "Account Settings" under the "Account" menu at the top left corner of Bonanza
> On the Account Settings page, select the "Seller settings" tab
> Scroll to the bottom of the page and find "Pause or cancel booth"
> Click the link to "Cancel your booth" as needed
> Once your booth has been canceled, you can cancel your entire  Bonanza account from your "Account > Account settings > Other  options" page by clicking the "Cancel your account" link under the  "Cancellation Options."
> If you're considering closing your booth due to a challenge or bug  you've found, please consider emailing us at support@bonanza.com first.  We'd love to help!



Wonderful!  Thanks so much


----------



## ediza

dyyong said:


> I'm sorry it's sounds like unprofessional, I am new to poshmark and had no idea they charged 20%!! so the buyer suggested just to go thru PayPal as invoice transaction. personally I had sold many PayPal invoices transaction for my own collection of bags, but all are domestic sales as buyers trusted me with my almost 1000 positive feedbacks and over 10 years in eBay.
> ok back to topic, I wasn't comfortable to send to Mexico so I told buyer NO, I prefer domestic, then she suggested to send to her friend in CA, and her friend will send to her, but it's still PayPal invoice transaction. I just wanted to know if I follow all PayPal protocol is it ok to proceed? the item I am selling is very rare and she had been looking for it for a while.



Do NOT go through paypal!! Not only will you be exed from Poshmark for taking transactions offline, but you'll be spending more time trying to deal with PayPal if you get burned than just dealing with Poshmark overall. I've heard more horror stories of people losing out on money and time than actually just getting paid out. If you're looking to sell things on Poshmark, you have a 30% chance of selling your items faster and for more money on Poshmark than eBay. There have been studies and it's a proven fact. It's a better decision in the long run.

What I don't understand though is when you made the listing and you put the price, didn't you see the amount you'd earn on the transaction after it? It's literally the number right below it. If it wasn't to your liking then you should've uped the ante to where you'd get the payout that you wanted, instead of being blind sighted by your earnings after Poshmark's cut. But no worries! We all learn and make mistakes! I know one of my first sales was a fake Gucci bag (I know scandalous!) that I stated was a faux. Then after I was properly scolded I made better choices and started helping others on how to make more sales, mentoring, etc.

From here on out you should list your items higher so you get the amount you want for your items. Poshmark will take 20% but that's because you are paying for the kick a$$ Customer Service. They do a great job, and have been tremendously fair in their solutions. If you need more help with Poshmark, I have my blog, it's in my signature there's a whole NEWBIE section you can check out, and I hope your next sale is better! Good Luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

^^^ Do you work for Poshmark?


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ Do you work for Poshmark?



I was wondering the same.


----------



## ediza

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ Do you work for Poshmark?



Nope! I've just been with them forever, I know the staff, I go to their events. I've been very successful with them making on average $3000 per month and I've helped other people do it too. I was a guest speaker on their panel for their Poshfest event. My blog is all about helping others make more money by using the app.


----------



## BeenBurned

ediza said:


> Nope! I've just been with them forever, I know the staff, I go to their events. I've been very successful with them making on average $3000 per month and I've helped other people do it too. I was a guest speaker on their panel for their Poshfest event. My blog is all about helping others make more money by using the app.


If they respect you so much, you might want to advise them that there are many people who are disgusted with their lack of attention to (actually completely ignoring) reports of fakes. 

They've never removed a single fake I've reported and I've reported hundreds and have posted on many listings. The only reaction is that the sellers of fakes tell me to get a life, learn about the product, lie about authenticity and they block me. 

I will never patronize nor recommend a site that turns a blind eye to illegal listings. (In fact, in Coach and Dooney, I've made comments attesting to the lack of attention they pay to reports.)

As an example, reference this post. Note that in addition to my comments on the listing, I also reported without action being taken: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-992.html#post30203782
and 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-993.html#post30207682
And the associated listing on which I commented, referred the seller to AT Coach and was snarkily dismissed by the seller lsavitt. 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-coach-satchel-5686f34a44adba4f7605e1af


----------



## ediza

BeenBurned said:


> If they respect you so much, you might want to advise them that there are many people who are disgusted with their lack of attention to (actually completely ignoring) reports of fakes.
> 
> They've never removed a single fake I've reported and I've reported hundreds and have posted on many listings. The only reaction is that the sellers of fakes tell me to get a life, learn about the product, lie about authenticity and they block me.
> 
> I will never patronize nor recommend a site that turns a blind eye to illegal listings. (In fact, in Coach and Dooney, I've made comments attesting to the lack of attention they pay to reports.)
> 
> As an example, reference this post. Note that in addition to my comments on the listing, I also reported without action being taken:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-992.html#post30203782
> and
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...e-before-posting-889527-993.html#post30207682
> And the associated listing on which I commented, referred the seller to AT Coach and was snarkily dismissed by the seller lsavitt.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-coach-satchel-5686f34a44adba4f7605e1af



As far as I know, their report button will automatically remove someone's listing if there are several people reporting that it's a replica, or against policy. It's true because it happened to me on a couple listings that people reported of mine that weren't in policy. I did ask them about why there are so many replicas out there still, they stated they currently do not have people on staff actively looking for replicas, it works on an automated basis for now.

I for one am not out as an activist trying to find people to report replicas. Not saying I turn a blind eye to it, but I certainly don't go out of my way to message the person about it. I simply click the report button and move on. I get that there are people out there that make a solid effort to try to clean up the trash out there, but if you are, I hope you have a pretty big broom. Because the site itself has over 60 million listings and to search through all of them to find replicas or items that are not in policy, you're bound to be missing some, which is why they have the users report it.

What you could do, if it behooves you, is to email Poshmark's customer care with the those links and all the details of why they're not authentic, also with the comments from the sellers. That way Poshmark can educate them on the proper etiquette and policies to sell on their site. I guarantee if you do that for all hundred plus that you reported then you'll definitely get someone to expedite your claims. In fact I know there are some poshers out there that pretty much do this all day. They happen to have a lot of time on their hands to make this effort, but they get the results! Or you can gather a bunch of your poshmark buddies and have them all report the listings that you guys find. I know there are some groups out there that go out and find listings to report to have them removed, but you would have to coordinate that with them.

Sorry that people were so nasty to you, but if you take these approaches, I'm sure that it would make you feel more at ease once you see the results!

Good Luck!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

ok I admit I'm being lazy but what is the best way to sell an item these days?  I put a timeshare on which did not sell but was charged $42.00 in fees.  Another time put a bag on no BIN, no reserve and it sold for $350, $35 fees.  I've reviewed ebays fees but so confusing.  I never remember going through this before.  If something did not sell, you were not charged maybe just a few bucks.


----------



## hazelnutwonders

Hey guys, So recently I decided to sale my camera as I had no use for it anymore. I put in the ebay auction center and the price got up to $73.00 (shipping was $28). I only had one person bid and they ended up winning the bid. This was May 30th and they have yet to pay. 
Unforuantely the day after they won the bid I checked my email and got a message stating that the quicker I sent it the better my feedback would be (It also gave me their name/address). I immedaitely boxed up the camera and went to USPS. The package arrived at their location yesterday morning but I've still yet to hear from the buyer. Is there any legal action I can do about this?
I also need to mention that when I sent off the package I told the guy not to require signature for the package (dumb on my part). I'm wondering if I'm just SOL in the situation because I didn't check paypal first, or if there is something I can do?
I know there is the option to file a UPI but I've read that the farthest that goes is just putting a strike on their account. Please help!!


----------



## BeenBurned

hazelnutwonders said:


> Hey guys, So recently I decided to sale my camera as I had no use for it anymore. I put in the ebay auction center and the price got up to $73.00 (shipping was $28). I only had one person bid and they ended up winning the bid. This was May 30th and they have yet to pay.
> Unforuantely the day after they won the bid I checked my email and got a message stating that the quicker I sent it the better my feedback would be (It also gave me their name/address). I immedaitely boxed up the camera and went to USPS. The package arrived at their location yesterday morning but I've still yet to hear from the buyer. Is there any legal action I can do about this?
> I also need to mention that when I sent off the package I told the guy not to require signature for the package (dumb on my part). I'm wondering if I'm just SOL in the situation because I didn't check paypal first, or if there is something I can do?
> I know there is the option to file a UPI but I've read that the farthest that goes is just putting a strike on their account. Please help!!


Oh, no!! 

So they didn't pay? NEVER ship before payment is received. 

I hope they sent that message through ebay messaging. If it's not in your messages, it could have been a spam message, in which case you lost the camera and won't get the money.

The feedback implication that feedback is related to speed of shipping is considered feedback extortion and needs to be reported. 

If you go to the transaction on ebay, there's a "report buyer" button. Report the buyer but also, CALL ebay and get this on record.

What is the buyer's ID, both to look at the buyer's feedback (left for others) history as well as for blocking.


----------



## hazelnutwonders

BeenBurned said:


> Oh, no!!
> 
> So they didn't pay? NEVER ship before payment is received.
> 
> I hope they sent that message through ebay messaging. If it's not in your messages, it could have been a spam message, in which case you lost the camera and won't get the money.
> 
> The feedback implication that feedback is related to speed of shipping is considered feedback extortion and needs to be reported.
> 
> If you go to the transaction on ebay, there's a "report buyer" button. Report the buyer but also, CALL ebay and get this on record.
> 
> What is the buyer's ID, both to look at the buyer's feedback (left for others) history as well as for blocking.


The messages were sent through the ebay messaging fourantely! Unfourtnately I don't think that I will be able to get this back as now the person is saying that they don't live at the address anymore, and it's my fault for not verifying address and letting them know when I was shipping. Am I in the wrong on this one? Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

hazelnutwonders said:


> The messages were sent through the ebay messaging fourantely! Unfourtnately I don't think that I will be able to get this back as now the person is saying that they don't live at the address anymore, and it's my fault for not verifying address and letting them know when I was shipping. Am I in the wrong on this one? Thanks.



As BeenBurned already mentioned, the only thing you did wrong was shipping before they paid. 

There's a small chance the package could be returned to you if undeliverable. But I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## hazelnutwonders

Catbird9 said:


> As BeenBurned already mentioned, the only thing you did wrong was shipping before they paid.
> 
> There's a small chance the package could be returned to you if undeliverable. But I wouldn't count on that.


Is there anything legally that I CAN do? I mean is it worth it?


----------



## hazelnutwonders

Catbird9 said:


> As BeenBurned already mentioned, the only thing you did wrong was shipping before they paid.
> 
> There's a small chance the package could be returned to you if undeliverable. But I wouldn't count on that.


Is there anything legally I CAN do? I mean, is it worth it?

** Sorry for the repost **


----------



## BeenBurned

hazelnutwonders said:


> got a message stating that the quicker I sent it the better my feedback would be *(It also gave me their name/address).*





hazelnutwonders said:


> The messages were sent through the ebay messaging fourantely! Unfourtnately I don't think that I will be able to get this back as *now the person is saying that they don't live at the address anymore,* and it's my fault for not verifying address and letting them know when I was shipping. Am I in the wrong on this one? Thanks.


They sent you a message telling you to ship to that name and address then they sent a second message telling you they don't live at that address?

I'd call the post office (directly - not the 1-800 number) where the delivery address is located.) Speak to the post master and see if they can get any info from the carrier. 

If the package wasn't delivered/picked up yet, request to have it returned.


----------



## BeenBurned

What is the buyer's ID? This sounds like an experienced scammer although there are others here on the forum who might question my "assumption."


----------



## hazelnutwonders

BeenBurned said:


> They sent you a message telling you to ship to that name and address then they sent a second message telling you they don't live at that address?
> 
> I'd call the post office (directly - not the 1-800 number) where the delivery address is located.) Speak to the post master and see if they can get any info from the carrier.
> 
> If the package wasn't delivered/picked up yet, request to have it returned.


No, When they won the bid I immediately messaged them stating that I would ship the package tomorrow because I got an email from EBAY stating that it's best to do it soon and I figured they had already paid. They never responded to that message but this morning I received a message stating that they saw the package was delivered in "CITY" but that was their old addressed. They apparently live 2 hours away from that address and said that *I was suppose to message saying that I was sending the package and verifying the address* I've read over ebay terms and that seems to be true, it also states that the seller should make sure the buyer has paid before shipping package.


I didn't require a signature for the package either


----------



## BeenBurned

hazelnutwonders said:


> No, When they won the bid I immediately messaged them stating that I would ship the package tomorrow because I got an email from EBAY stating that it's best to do it soon and I figured they had already paid. They never responded to that message but this morning I received a message stating that they saw the package was delivered in "CITY" but that was their old addressed. They apparently live 2 hours away from that address and said that *I was suppose to message saying that I was sending the package and verifying the address* I've read over ebay terms and that seems to be true, it also states that the seller should make sure the buyer has paid before shipping package.
> 
> 
> I didn't require a signature for the package either


Signature wasn't required and it's not required for items with total prices (including shipping) under $750.

As for ebay suggesting shipping ASAP, that's their recommendation for doing so AFTER payment has been received. 

Look in your paypal account. If there was a payment made, the details of that transaction shows the shipping address. THAT is the address you have to ship to for seller protection.

I'm a bit confused about what went on here, how you got their address, why they presumably gave you an address where they don't live, and whether they paid you. (HAve you looked at PP?)

What is the zip code of delivery? I will look up the direct phone number.


----------



## Catbird9

hazelnutwonders said:


> Is there anything legally that I CAN do? I mean is it worth it?



You can report the buyer for Unpaid Item and feedback extortion, as advised by BeenBurned above.


----------



## hazelnutwonders

BeenBurned said:


> Signature wasn't required and it's not required for items with total prices (including shipping) under $750.
> 
> As for ebay suggesting shipping ASAP, that's their recommendation for doing so AFTER payment has been received.
> 
> Look in your paypal account. If there was a payment made, the details of that transaction shows the shipping address. THAT is the address you have to ship to for seller protection.
> 
> I'm a bit confused about what went on here, how you got their address, why they presumably gave you an address where they don't live, and whether they paid you. (HAve you looked at PP?)
> 
> What is the zip code of delivery? I will look up the direct phone number.


There is no transcation on PP. As for the buyer, they also don't have a paypal setup with ebay I'm guessing because it's not an option. I got the 'shipping address' from the email from Ebay. They said they USE to live at the address that is connected with their ebay account but since then they have moved.


----------



## poopsie

BeenBurned said:


> What is the buyer's ID? This sounds like an experienced scammer although _there are others here on the forum who might question my "assumption."_



but never offer to help anyone themselves 



BeenBurned said:


> They sent you a message telling you to ship to that name and address then they sent a second message telling you they don't live at that address?
> 
> I'd call the post office (directly - not the 1-800 number) where the delivery address is located.) Speak to the post master and see if they can get any info from the carrier.
> 
> *If the package wasn't delivered/picked up yet, request to have it returned*.




This! Just go to your PO ASAP and ask to have the package recalled.


----------



## nicole0612

My eBay app started saying yesterday all of a sudden "you have reached the maximum number of messages you can send about this item per day". This happened mod-day yesterday and is continuing today, for any message, even if it is the first message. Any ideas? So far I have just been going to the regular site on my phone through my browser, and that lets me write/answer messages. The only one with the glitch is the app. Thanks!


----------



## quinna

nicole0612 said:


> My eBay app started saying yesterday all of a sudden "you have reached the maximum number of messages you can send about this item per day". This happened mod-day yesterday and is continuing today, for any message, even if it is the first message. Any ideas? So far I have just been going to the regular site on my phone through my browser, and that lets me write/answer messages. The only one with the glitch is the app. Thanks!



I think the latest update of the app is very glitchy in general. I don't have this exact problem, but what happens to me is that when I tap a push notification to read a new message it pops up, but it's blank. The only way I can read the message through the app is to manually stop all my apps and re-open the ebay app. Another weird feature of this latest update I've noticed is that when I tap notifications to see items that are ending soon it does not send me to that item. It usually ends up sending me to the previously ending item before it on my watch list. Very buggy.


----------



## nicole0612

quinna said:


> I think the latest update of the app is very glitchy in general. I don't have this exact problem, but what happens to me is that when I tap a push notification to read a new message it pops up, but it's blank. The only way I can read the message through the app is to manually stop all my apps and re-open the ebay app. Another weird feature of this latest update I've noticed is that when I tap notifications to see items that are ending soon it does not send me to that item. It usually ends up sending me to the previously ending item before it on my watch list. Very buggy.




Wow, I didn't know there were so many issues with the new version of the app! I always have other apps open, so I will try closing them and reopening the eBay app to see if they does he trick.


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> I think the latest update of the app is very glitchy in general. I don't have this exact problem, but what happens to me is that when I tap a push notification to read a new message it pops up, but it's blank. The only way I can read the message through the app is to manually stop all my apps and re-open the ebay app. Another weird feature of this latest update I've noticed is that when I tap notifications to see items that are ending soon it does not send me to that item. It usually ends up sending me to the previously ending item before it on my watch list. Very buggy.


That is happening to me too. It sends me to whatever I was looking at last. Are you on Android like me?


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> That is happening to me too. It sends me to whatever I was looking at last. Are you on Android like me?



Yeah, not sure which version, but I'm on Android.


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> You probably should have gotten an email with the voucher code. It may show up when you try to check out. When I've gotten them, they are way down on the bottom of my ebay summary page.



Thanks, I contacted them and apparently it can take up to 10 days.

The voucher finally came through and they show up in a really obscure place, at the bottom of the "Didn't win section"  what a crazy place, it's like they don't want you to find them...........for me I'd already made my purchase and it was too late.


----------



## Louliu71

Apologies if this has already been answered, but when there's a case open in eBay (I'm a buyer who bought a fake and seller has accused me of keeping the strap when I returned the bag) how long after a decision is made by eBay on the case is the window to leave feedback removed?

Just to clarify, I returned the bag as it arrived, with a strap and in the original packaging - the re packaged  within 15 mins of receiving it 

Oops another edit, just to clarify that the bag was deemed fake over on the Bal authenticate thread.... Yes I was stupid to buy before having it authenticated 


Many thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered, but when there's a case open in eBay (I'm a buyer who bought a fake and seller has accused me of keeping the strap when I returned the bag) *how long after a decision is made by eBay on the case is the window to leave feedback removed?*
> 
> Just to clarify, I returned the bag as it arrived, with a strap and in the original packaging - the re packaged  within 15 mins of receiving it
> 
> Oops another edit, just to clarify that the bag was deemed fake over on the Bal authenticate thread.... Yes I was stupid to buy before having it authenticated
> 
> 
> Many thanks


Did you do a typo? I'm not sure what you're asking and what "feedback removed" is referring to.


----------



## Louliu71

BeenBurned said:


> Did you do a typo? I'm not sure what you're asking and what "feedback removed" is referring to.




Sorry BB, ion commute home and emotions running high and typing as I was walking 

The case is currently still open with eBay after the seller asked them to step in 

I am absolutely honest and returned the bag as received. What I want to do is to warm any future buyers that this seller is not to be trusted, 1) selling counterfeit bags and 2) accusing me of something I did not do

Hopefully this is phrased better 

Once eBay have made their decision on the case, can I still leave feed and if so, for how long after?

Thanks again


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered, but when there's a case open in eBay (I'm a buyer who bought a fake and seller has accused me of keeping the strap when I returned the bag) how long after a decision is made by eBay on the case is the window to leave feedback removed?
> 
> Just to clarify, I returned the bag as it arrived, with a strap and in the original packaging - the re packaged  within 15 mins of receiving it
> 
> Oops another edit, just to clarify that the bag was deemed fake over on the Bal authenticate thread.... Yes I was stupid to buy before having it authenticated
> 
> 
> Many thanks





BeenBurned said:


> Did you do a typo? I'm not sure what you're asking and what "feedback removed" is referring to.





Louliu71 said:


> Sorry BB, ion commute home and emotions running high and typing as I was walking
> 
> The case is currently still open with eBay after the seller asked them to step in
> 
> I am absolutely honest and returned the bag as received. What I want to do is to warm any future buyers that this seller is not to be trusted, 1) selling counterfeit bags and 2) accusing me of something I did not do
> 
> Hopefully this is phrased better
> 
> Once eBay have made their decision on the case, can I still leave feed and if so, for how long after?
> 
> Thanks again


I think you'll probably be able to leave feedback now but if the seller wins the case, the feedback might be removed. (I don't know if the removal is automatic or not if she wins.)

OTOH, if you lose the case but don't leave feedback now, you definitely won't be able to leave it after the fact once you've lost.


----------



## whateve

Louliu71 said:


> Sorry BB, ion commute home and emotions running high and typing as I was walking
> 
> The case is currently still open with eBay after the seller asked them to step in
> 
> I am absolutely honest and returned the bag as received. What I want to do is to warm any future buyers that this seller is not to be trusted, 1) selling counterfeit bags and 2) accusing me of something I did not do
> 
> Hopefully this is phrased better
> 
> Once eBay have made their decision on the case, can I still leave feed and if so, for how long after?
> 
> Thanks again


If you win the case, you can leave feedback, if you lose, you can't. Make sure you don't mention the case or your feedback could be removed. 

I think you have a good chance of winning the case. From what I've heard, if you claim counterfeit it doesn't matter what you return, so whether or not the strap was included doesn't matter.


----------



## Louliu71

BeenBurned said:


> I think you'll probably be able to leave feedback now but if the seller wins the case, the feedback might be removed. (I don't know if the removal is automatic or not if she wins.)
> 
> OTOH, if you lose the case but don't leave feedback now, you definitely won't be able to leave it after the fact once you've lost.







whateve said:


> If you win the case, you can leave feedback, if you lose, you can't. Make sure you don't mention the case or your feedback could be removed.
> 
> I think you have a good chance of winning the case. From what I've heard, if you claim counterfeit it doesn't matter what you return, so whether or not the strap was included doesn't matter.




Thanks both, I hope so as mortified a seller can try and pull this one. I know it happens though

I was thinking along lines of

BUYER BEWARE- Untrustworthy seller, counterfeit Balenciaga, withholding refund


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks both, I hope so as mortified a seller can try and pull this one. I know it happens though
> 
> I was thinking along lines of
> 
> BUYER BEWARE- Untrustworthy seller, counterfeit Balenciaga, withholding refund




Thanks lovelies, I've been fully refunded this morning and appropriate feedback left - have a fab day


----------



## chicinthecity777

This has finally happened! My first chargeback! *BB* and other experts, I need your help! 

I am the seller based in the UK, my buyer is based in the US. I suspect he is a reseller himself. 

1. Buyer contacted me via ebay messaging on an item I have BIN option only, asking for discount and take the transaction outside eBay. 

2. I refused to go outside eBay but gave him small discount, amended my listing and he bought my item.

3. Item delivered with tracking 7 days ago

4. He has not contacted me via eBay or email after he received my item

5. He opened a chargeback with PayPal (not eBay), asking for £25 partial refund, I am unable to see the exact reason due to PP in the middle. But see the attached PP email.

6. I called PP and ask for their advice. They said sellers were not protected for a chargeback, its totally at credit card company to decide but they will pass any information to fight this dispute.

My question, I know I need to provide the original listing and delivery tracking proof, which is on-line, what else should I add to my notes to this case to help me? I have never reported a buyer before but I will do that. I should think his message to ask me go off ebay is worth mentioning to eBay too? 

Whats my best action next? He will be on my blocked list for sure! And I will post his eBay ID on here once this is all over.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This has finally happened! My first chargeback! *BB* and other experts, I need your help!
> 
> I am the seller based in the UK, my buyer is based in the US. I suspect he is a reseller himself.
> 
> 1. Buyer contacted me via ebay messaging on an item I have BIN option only, asking for discount and take the transaction outside eBay.
> 
> 2. I refused to go outside eBay but gave him small discount, amended my listing and he bought my item.
> 
> 3. Item delivered with tracking 7 days ago
> 
> 4. He has not contacted me via eBay or email after he received my item
> 
> 5. He opened a chargeback with PayPal (not eBay), asking for £25 partial refund, I am unable to see the exact reason due to PP in the middle. But see the attached PP email.
> 
> 6. I called PP and ask for their advice. They said sellers were not protected for a chargeback, it&#8217;s totally at credit card company to decide but they will pass any information to fight this dispute.
> 
> My question, I know I need to provide the original listing and delivery tracking proof, which is on-line, what else should I add to my notes to this case to help me? I have never reported a buyer before but I will do that. I should think his message to ask me go off ebay is worth mentioning to eBay too?
> 
> What&#8217;s my best action next? He will be on my blocked list for sure! And I will post his eBay ID on here once this is all over.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!



Seller's have PP protections against UNAUTHORIZED transactions. According to the chargeback claim, the buyer is claiming SNAD, a claim you are NOT protected against. 

I would argue this claim to the moon! No doubt, this buyer isn't filing through ebay because the message trail would show that he was looking to cheat and looking for a lower price. 

Show them the messages where:
1. Buyer wanted discount and requested to violate ebay's policies by taking transaction off ebay
2. Make it clear you refused to go offsite but reduced the price a bit anyway
3. Make it clear that the message trail in ebay shows that the buyer wanted to pay less and this chargeback is another attempt to get the item at a lower cost by filing this partial refund demand. 
4. Refuse to give in to the partial demand but offer to issue purchase price refund on return of item. 

IMO, this sounds like a savvy cheater who knows how to work the system. 

Please post the ID for blocking purposes. (I'd love to look at the toolhaus too!)


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> Seller's have PP protections against UNAUTHORIZED transactions. According to the chargeback claim, the buyer is claiming SNAD, a claim you are NOT protected against.
> 
> I would argue this claim to the moon! No doubt, this buyer isn't filing through ebay because the message trail would show that he was looking to cheat and looking for a lower price.
> 
> Show them the messages where:
> 1. Buyer wanted discount and requested to violate ebay's policies by taking transaction off ebay
> 2. Make it clear you refused to go offsite but reduced the price a bit anyway
> 3. Make it clear that the message trail in ebay shows that the buyer wanted to pay less and this chargeback is another attempt to get the item at a lower cost by filing this partial refund demand.
> 4. Refuse to give in to the partial demand but offer to issue purchase price refund on return of item.
> 
> IMO, this sounds like a savvy cheater who knows how to work the system.
> 
> Please post the ID for blocking purposes. (I'd love to look at the toolhaus too!)



Thank you *BB*! I have constructed an document to fight this and I have added all those in there. Screenshots of eBay messages showing he was asking me to lower price and go off eBay. 

I have also added a note to ask PP to review his transaction history and I bet he has pulled this one before! I can report him on eBay right? I have never done that before and I don't even know how.


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *BB*! I have constructed an document to fight this and I have added all those in there. Screenshots of eBay messages showing he was asking me to lower price and go off eBay.
> 
> I have also added a note to ask PP to review his transaction history and I bet he has pulled this one before! I can report him on eBay right? I have never done that before and I don't even know how.



There is a drop down next to the item that he purchased that should say "report buyer." I'd report there and I'd call eBay and report over the phone, as well. 

Don't expect him to get booted off of eBay. I had someone do a chargeback on eBay in the past where she filed INR and she signed for it! Obviously, I won but when I called eBay to report her, I was told that she would likely have to watch a few tutorials before purchasing off of eBay again and that was it. 

BB has given you some good advice. That's about all that I can think of to do. 

Good luck.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikki_ said:


> There is a drop down next to the item that he purchased that should say "report buyer." I'd report there and I'd call eBay and report over the phone, as well.
> 
> Don't expect him to get booted off of eBay. I had someone do a chargeback on eBay in the past where she filed INR and she signed for it! Obviously, I won but when I called eBay to report her, I was told that she would likely have to watch a few tutorials before purchasing off of eBay again and that was it.
> 
> BB has given you some good advice. That's about all that I can think of to do.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you! I have submitted my documents and comments with PP now we will see what happens. Will they wait for 10 days before they review the case? 

Also my PP balance is now showing minus the full payment amount not just the partial which is also weird. I hope it's just a system limitation on PP.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! I have submitted my documents and comments with PP now we will see what happens. Will they wait for 10 days before they review the case?
> 
> Also my PP balance is now showing minus the full payment amount not just the partial which is also weird. I hope it's just a system limitation on PP.


This looks like it is a credit card dispute, not a paypal dispute. I didn't think you could file a partial claim on a credit card, just all or nothing.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> This looks like it is a credit card dispute, not a paypal dispute. I didn't think you could file a partial claim on a credit card, just all or nothing.


It is a c.c. dispute but since PP told her that they'll fight on her behalf, any evidence she can submit can't hurt. 

She definitely wants to make it clear that before they issue a partial, she'd rather get a return for refund.

Again, I will request the ID for blocking purposes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> This looks like it is a credit card dispute, not a paypal dispute. I didn't think you could file a partial claim on a credit card, just all or nothing.



It's a partial. The amount of refund is about £25 and full payment was £400+. It says so in the email they sent me and in my PP account information. And in both places they asked me to submit evidence to help them to respond.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> It is a c.c. dispute but since PP told her that they'll fight on her behalf, any evidence she can submit can't hurt.
> 
> She definitely wants to make it clear that before they issue a partial, she'd rather get a return for refund.
> 
> Again, I will request the ID for blocking purposes.



At thispoint, I don't want a return because I am sure my item won't come back in the same condition.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> This looks like it is a credit card dispute, not a paypal dispute. I didn't think you could file a partial claim on a credit card, just all or nothing.



He won't do a full refund because that will require him to send it back and he doesn't want that. He wants to keep the item just pay for less.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> At thispoint, I don't want a return because I am sure my item won't come back in the same condition.


How long has she had it?


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> He won't do a full refund because that will require him to send it back and he doesn't want that. He wants to keep the item just pay for less.


And that's why I'm so convinced that this is a case of the buyer wanting a better deal and will probably keep it and not return. 

While I know you don't want it back, it'll cost to send it back internationally (hopefully they'll make the buyer pay return shipping) and she might decide it's not worth returning and will just keep it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> How long has she had it?



Your PM inbox is full.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Your PM inbox is full.


Not any more!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> And that's why I'm so convinced that this is a case of the buyer wanting a better deal and will probably keep it and not return.
> 
> While I know you don't want it back, it'll cost to send it back internationally (hopefully they'll make the buyer pay return shipping) and she might decide it's not worth returning and will just keep it.



Yes I appreciate this. I have taken a hard line for now basically don't agree the partial. If they are pushing, I will ask it to be sent back for refund. I bet they don't want to send it back!


----------



## Nikki_

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! I have submitted my documents and comments with PP now we will see what happens. Will they wait for 10 days before they review the case?
> 
> Also my PP balance is now showing minus the full payment amount not just the partial which is also weird. I hope it's just a system limitation on PP.



PP seems to take their time with chargebacks. Even though the one that I received showed proof of delivery and her signature, it still took several weeks before it was closed in my favor. 

I called them frequently and they assured me that I'd win but said the reason for the delay in closing was due to her credit card company dragging their feet. 

I'd keep in contact with PP and also find out why the full payment amount, along with the partial are being withheld. 

Let us know how it all turns out for you. I wish you the best and when over, please provide the ID. Sounds like a gem.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,
I purchassed an item on ebay described as suede. I asked the seller specifically if it was suede before I bid and they said "suede".The item arrives and it is velvet, polyester+eslastane. I requested a return from the seller and the seller issued a partial refund. A partial refund won't turn the item into suede. I have the option of declining the partial but don't won't to lose the ability  to return for a full refund. Will declining the partial leave me high and dry, stuck with a velvet item?


----------



## soleilbrun

My back and forth with the seller. She is nutty or just slow!

*Nouveau message de : mary.adeyemi2012 (46
	

)*
*Hi, 

You asked if the item is suede or velvet not what it is made out of in which case I would have mention polyester. I can give you fee for item paid which will be £6. I did not mention that part refund will turn it into any other material. 



On 19/06/2016 19:17, jolijn1 wrote:

I have a question about using my item or I want to send the seller a message: jolijn1 sent a message about Asos Asymetric All In One #252416052443

Hello,

I want to return the item for a full refund plus shipping. I specifically asked you if it was suede or velvet before bidding. You told me suede. It is not suede. That is clearly marked on the tag. A partial refund will not turn this item into suede. 

Thanks*


----------



## Catbird9

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> I purchassed an item on ebay described as suede. I asked the seller specifically if it was suede before I bid and they said "suede".The item arrives and it is velvet, polyester+eslastane. I requested a return from the seller and the seller issued a partial refund. A partial refund won't turn the item into suede. I have the option of declining the partial but don't won't to lose the ability  to return for a full refund. Will declining the partial leave me high and dry, stuck with a velvet item?



Have you opened a SNAD case? You can decline the partial and the seller will be given the choice of accepting the return or refunding you without you having to return the item. If you and the seller can't agree eBay will step in and help. If they decide in your favor, seller will have to pay return shipping and refund you when item is returned. If seller does nothing, you get to keep the item and eBay refunds you after 6 business days.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/item-not-as-described.html


----------



## Pessie

I accepted an offer from a buyer yesterday and I'm still awaiting payment, I sent a message this morning but still haven't heard anything at all from the buyer.  Shoud I message again or just wait until I can report as non payment?


----------



## soleilbrun

Catbird9 said:


> Have you opened a SNAD case? You can decline the partial and the seller will be given the choice of accepting the return or refunding you without you having to return the item. If you and the seller can't agree eBay will step in and help. If they decide in your favor, seller will have to pay return shipping and refund you when item is returned. If seller does nothing, you get to keep the item and eBay refunds you after 6 business days.
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/item-not-as-described.html


Thank you for the reply. I will decline the partial and ask ebay to step in.


----------



## bakeacookie

I have a framed poster (plastic, light weight frame) that's 16x20ish, and I want to sell this on the bay. How would I package this? Could I still mail this through USPS, or would I have to use UPS/FedEx? It's not too heavy, it's just large.


----------



## Traclyn

I just sold a very expensive Celine box bag on eBay and I want to use that money for another bag purchase.  At what point can the buyer no longer request a return via eBay or a refund via PayPal?  Basically, when is the money truly mine? I would hate to buy a new bag only to have the Celine returned.


----------



## Catbird9

Traclyn said:


> I just sold a very expensive Celine box bag on eBay and I want to use that money for another bag purchase.  At what point can the buyer no longer request a return via eBay or a refund via PayPal?  Basically, when is the money truly mine? I would hate to buy a new bag only to have the Celine returned.


PayPal policy allows refunds up to 180 days (6 months).


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> I have a framed poster (plastic, light weight frame) that's 16x20ish, and I want to sell this on the bay. How would I package this? Could I still mail this through USPS, or would I have to use UPS/FedEx? It's not too heavy, it's just large.


I think you can send it USPS. The size limit on USPS is a maximum of 130 inches in combined length and girth. You won't be near that. Your girth will be around 34 inches or so (16 x 2 + the depth of the frame x 2)


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> I think you can send it USPS. The size limit on USPS is a maximum of 130 inches in combined length and girth. You won't be near that. Your girth will be around 34 inches or so (16 x 2 + the depth of the frame x 2)



Thanks! I'll just have to figure a way to package it up.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I'll just have to figure a way to package it up.


I would sandwich it between two pieces of sturdy cardboard after wrapping in bubble wrap.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> I would sandwich it between two pieces of sturdy cardboard after wrapping in bubble wrap.



Thanks! I shall do that!

Just gotta weight it now. Lol.


----------



## whateve

This morning I woke up to an ebay sale and an email from Paypal that the payment is on hold because paypal thinks it might be fraudulent. There is nothing on ebay to show the payment is on hold so I'm not going to make my shipping deadline. The buyer hasn't responded to my message yet but I can't see anything that would flag it. I wish Watchcount still worked so I could see if she went on a spending spree.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> This morning I woke up to an ebay sale and an email from Paypal that the payment is on hold because paypal thinks it might be fraudulent. There is nothing on ebay to show the payment is on hold so I'm not going to make my shipping deadline. The buyer hasn't responded to my message yet but I can't see anything that would flag it. I wish Watchcount still worked so I could see if she went on a spending spree.



Tell the buyer to call PayPal and her credit card to tell them the payment was authorized.


----------



## whateve

noshoepolish said:


> Tell the buyer to call PayPal and her credit card to tell them the payment was authorized.


Thank you. It took 3 calls from me and 2 calls from her to get it resolved. The trick was to ask for the Limitations department at Paypal. The other calls accomplished nothing. Unfortunately, I missed being able to ship before the weekend so now I have to wait for Tuesday.

I wonder what flagged it. It was a small amount of money and she has high feedback on ebay, including nearly 2 pages for this month alone.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I wonder what flagged it. It was a small amount of money and she has high feedback on ebay, *including nearly 2 pages for this month alone*.


I bet the number of purchases in a month raised a red flag to the possibility of a stolen c.c.


----------



## luv2run41

I wondered if anyone has come across this type of situation before. I made the payment as I always do. An hour later I receive a message from the seller,

_*"I refund your payment because the funds are not available for me until 21 days please resend the payment as a instant payment *
*Thanks!!*
*Jane" *_


in over 10 years of ebay shopping never had an issue with a seller stating anything like this.  I did use some ebay bucks but I cannot imagine that has anything to do with it.   Then I received another message from the seller because I told her I was very confused that my payment looked in order on my end. Is it a scam by the seller to get the buyers to go through paypal only?? What do you all think.  I also noticed her feedback is a little odd??

***Message from the seller below:
"I'm not sure what happen either but I send you an invoice can you please send the payment though there and see if I can get the instant payment?
This is what my payment from you said: This payment is now in your pending balance and temporarily unavailable. This money will be moved to your available balance and released to you in 21 days 

Thanks!!
Jane"*

*The seller's ID is jana*shopping*


----------



## whateve

luv2run41 said:


> I wondered if anyone has come across this type of situation before. I made the payment as I always do. An hour later I receive a message from the seller,
> 
> _*"I refund your payment because the funds are not available for me until 21 days please resend the payment as a instant payment *
> *Thanks!!*
> *Jane" *_
> 
> 
> in over 10 years of ebay shopping never had an issue with a seller stating anything like this.  I did use some ebay bucks but I cannot imagine that has anything to do with it.   Then I received another message from the seller because I told her I was very confused that my payment looked in order on my end. Is it a scam by the seller to get the buyers to go through paypal only?? What do you all think.  I also noticed her feedback is a little odd??
> 
> ***Message from the seller below:
> "I'm not sure what happen either but I send you an invoice can you please send the payment though there and see if I can get the instant payment?
> This is what my payment from you said: This payment is now in your pending balance and temporarily unavailable. This money will be moved to your available balance and released to you in 21 days
> 
> Thanks!!
> Jane"*
> 
> *The seller's ID is jana*shopping*


The problem is on her end, not yours. They are putting a hold on her funds because they have concerns about her. More than likely it is because she doesn't have a long track record of selling LV or other designer items. No matter who the buyer is they would have put the hold on the funds.
Did you buy this item? http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Lo...109596?hash=item1eb3d5269c:g:y8EAAOSwZ1BXcX21 She already sold it once before but the buyer has zero feedback so it might have been cancelled. Don't pay outside of ebay!


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> I wondered if anyone has come across this type of situation before. I made the payment as I always do. An hour later I receive a message from the seller,
> 
> _*"I refund your payment because the funds are not available for me until 21 days please resend the payment as a instant payment *
> *Thanks!!*
> *Jane" *_
> 
> 
> in over 10 years of ebay shopping never had an issue with a seller stating anything like this.  I did use some ebay bucks but I cannot imagine that has anything to do with it.   Then I received another message from the seller because I told her I was very confused that my payment looked in order on my end. Is it a scam by the seller to get the buyers to go through paypal only?? What do you all think.  I also noticed her feedback is a little odd??
> 
> ***Message from the seller below:
> "I'm not sure what happen either but I send you an invoice can you please send the payment though there and see if I can get the instant payment?
> This is what my payment from you said: This payment is now in your pending balance and temporarily unavailable. This money will be moved to your available balance and released to you in 21 days
> 
> Thanks!!
> Jane"*
> 
> *The seller's ID is jana*shopping*





whateve said:


> The problem is on her end, not yours. They are putting a hold on her funds because they have concerns about her. More than likely it is because she doesn't have a long track record of selling LV or other designer items. No matter who the buyer is they would have put the hold on the funds.
> Did you buy this item? http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Lo...109596?hash=item1eb3d5269c:g:y8EAAOSwZ1BXcX21 She already sold it once before but the buyer has zero feedback so it might have been cancelled. Don't pay outside of ebay!


The reason for the hold is exactly what Whateve describes. The seller's feedback isn't just "a little odd," but it's AWFUL! And I'm sure that's why ebay is holding the money. With her feedback, I'm surprised ebay is still allowing her to sell.
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=jana*shopping&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

And for her information, she's going to have the same problem with every sale she makes. 

I'd respond to her request with something to the effect of: 

_Dear *jana*shopping,*_

_Perhaps you're unaware but the hold on the funds has nothing to do with the way I paid. In fact, I made an instant payment. The reason for the 21-day hold on your receiving the funds is ebay's way to make sure that customers are happy before releasing the money to the seller. They do this for many sellers, especially when it's high end items and with new sellers or those who hasn't proven themselves to ebay._

_The more quickly you ship the item, the more quickly I'll receive it and the more quickly you'll have access to your money. The following link explains ebay's policy on holding and releasing funds: http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinforma...ine/deliver-great-service/fundsavailability2/_

_Sincerely,_
_Buyer_


----------



## BeenBurned

BTW, if she doesn't agree to ship it to you, you can leave feedback!


----------



## whateve

Never mind.


----------



## luv2run41

Thank you very much for your help.  She had refunded my payment and sent a paypal invoice; which might have been her plan all along.  I messaged her I would not purchase out of ebay.  She then said the transaction was a big hassle and relisted.  I really appreciate the help  I did use the letter outline. Whateve and Beenburned: You are the best! Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Thank you very much for your help.  She had refunded my payment and sent a paypal invoice; which might have been her plan all along.  I messaged her I would not purchase out of ebay.  She then said the transaction was a big hassle and relisted.  I really appreciate the help  I did use the letter outline. Whateve and Beenburned: You are the best! Thank you.


Did you happen to notice her other completed/sold listings and how many times sold items were relisted? You aren't her first time as NPS.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...RC2.A0.H0.Xvuitton.TRS0&_nkw=vuitton&_sacat=0

She's going to find herself NARU'ed.


----------



## Fullcloset

What's Ebay,s obsession with telephone numbers? My account is restricted because they said I'm using a different computer which is BS but now they require me to give a phone number to confirm - I put a fake one in 8 years ago when I first opened the account and I don't want to give them one now. When I try to confirm by email they keep saying they're having technical difficulties and the office says they won't confirm by email - only phone. Can I give them like a burner number or a answering service we use at work? I'm not sure what they do with all the data but I use a PO Box for address and AKA for a name so the only thing is the phone # now. Do they just call and leave a voice mail message with a number? I mean an answering service can just take the confirmation #  for me to report it back to them can't they? Anybody have this confirm account BS? Meanwhile my seller status is above average and my listings are still up - I just can't add any new listings and haven't been able to edit the ones that are showing already. I don't know if I can even buy anything frankly.


----------



## klynneann

I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place - I'm not usually in the eBay forum!  I was wondering what proper etiquette is for sellers.  I understand that it's probably best practice and will likely result in fewer headaches for a seller to disclose any and all potential concerns with an item.  But are they required to do so, and what if they don't?  For example, I just purchased a scarf.  It is in perfect condition - except for the fact that it stinks.  I understand that it's probably best practice on the part of the buyer to ask questions before purchasing, but I'm curious as to what information a seller should be providing without having to be specifically asked (if any).  (I sell stuff once in a while, so while this specific instance involves me as a buyer, I also want to know what's best for me to do as a seller).  Thanks!


----------



## Fullcloset

klynneann said:


> I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place - I'm not usually in the eBay forum!  I was wondering what proper etiquette is for sellers.  I understand that it's probably best practice and will likely result in fewer headaches for a seller to disclose any and all potential concerns with an item.  But are they required to do so, and what if they don't?  For example, I just purchased a scarf.  It is in perfect condition - except for the fact that it stinks.  I understand that it's probably best practice on the part of the buyer to ask questions before purchasing, but I'm curious as to what information a seller should be providing without having to be specifically asked (if any).  (I sell stuff once in a while, so while this specific instance involves me as a buyer, I also want to know what's best for me to do as a seller).  Thanks!


Just return it not as described - it stinks and ebay will make the seller refund your money and shipping and let you keep the scarf unless the seller wants it back then the seller has to pay your return shipping too.
As a seller my advice is don't sell anything you can't afford to donate because buyers on ebay know that ebay is corrupted against sellers and all they have to say is that something smells or has a stain, or a crack or a blemish not as described and you lose your item, your money for it and just paid to ship it to them besides.
Dont bother customer service - they will sit there and have giggle fits like they're all smoking weed on the job, ask for all your personal information which who knows what they do with it , and then tell you that you are wrong if you are seller and wind up suspending your account for no reason if you don't kiss their ass and give them your cell phone number so they can text you because they seem to have a new obsession with accumulating telephone numbers.
So go ahead and buy and if you aren't honest you can get lots of things for free but you also take a big chance of getting malware and spyware on your computer if you click the wrong seller page because they can embed viruses in their websites - especially those oversees too good to be true how do they make any money sellers ? They aren't trying to sell a 99cent free shipping item - they have a much bigger picture in mind. And Ebay has had some major data hacks with personal info and passwords being stolen so be very careful of what info you do provide them, what accounts you attach and change your password often.
As a seller what they also do is open an amazon account under another name or have a partner do it - then they drop ship. They store inventory in the amazon warehouse and they sign up for amazon prime. When someone orders from you on ebay - you do nothing but forward the order to the guy who you get a kickback from on amazon for attracting the customer on ebay.  He ships it (allegedly) from his warehouse on amazon to the buyer as a "gift" (because there hasn't been an actual amazon order since the order was placed on ebay) and you get the item as gift from a stranger through amazon. They don't even pay the shipping because they have prime. 
Who knows if this is legal but it is certainly misrepresenting to the buyer and ebay and amazon are well aware of it.
Buyers wind up dealing with people they never ordered from on an entirely different platform then they ordered from and both sellers get the high volume discounts offered power sellers on both platforms for the same order. Both Ebay and Amazon get their listing fees and the amazon seller just gives the ebay guy his tracking number which the ebay guy just posts on his website as shipped. 
So the reality is the ebay never had anything to sell in the first place, he probably never even saw the item and doesn't do anything but maintain a fancy store on ebay and then forward the orders to the guy on amazon. 
The guy on amazon might also be a front - the ebay guy might be the one paying for and dropping the inventory into the amazon warehouse. 
Or who knows. Maybe their government pays for the inventory and keeps the supplies coming from sweatshops and the sellers all work for them.


----------



## whateve

klynneann said:


> I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place - I'm not usually in the eBay forum!  I was wondering what proper etiquette is for sellers.  I understand that it's probably best practice and will likely result in fewer headaches for a seller to disclose any and all potential concerns with an item.  But are they required to do so, and what if they don't?  For example, I just purchased a scarf.  It is in perfect condition - except for the fact that it stinks.  I understand that it's probably best practice on the part of the buyer to ask questions before purchasing, but I'm curious as to what information a seller should be providing without having to be specifically asked (if any).  (I sell stuff once in a while, so while this specific instance involves me as a buyer, I also want to know what's best for me to do as a seller).  Thanks!


Personally I disclose odors. I don't think you are required to as a seller. If someone sells an item as new, then I think odor is an issue. If they sell it as pre-owned, I believe ebay considers odors to be a natural occurrence with pre-owned items, so they won't consider a claim of SNAD for odors. That might have changed though.


----------



## Catbird9

klynneann said:


> I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place - I'm not usually in the eBay forum!  I was wondering what proper etiquette is for sellers.  I understand that it's probably best practice and will likely result in fewer headaches for a seller to disclose any and all potential concerns with an item.  But are they required to do so, and what if they don't?  For example, I just purchased a scarf.  It is in perfect condition - except for the fact that it stinks.  I understand that it's probably best practice on the part of the buyer to ask questions before purchasing, but I'm curious as to what information a seller should be providing without having to be specifically asked (if any).  (I sell stuff once in a while, so while this specific instance involves me as a buyer, I also want to know what's best for me to do as a seller).  Thanks!



I once returned a bag that smelled of smoke that was not disclosed (SNAD in my favor). I have learned ask questions about odors and stains before buying.

I think sellers should disclose odors, but maybe they can't smell them. Some sellers will mention that the bag belonged to a smoker. Many sellers will put in a disclaimer saying something like "it smells OK to me, but if you are sensitive...." or "my home is smoke free, but I don't know the bag's history," etc.


----------



## klynneann

Fullcloset said:


> Just return it not as described - it stinks and ebay will make the seller refund your money and shipping and let you keep the scarf unless the seller wants it back then the seller has to pay your return shipping too..





whateve said:


> Personally I disclose odors. I don't think you are required to as a seller. If someone sells an item as new, then I think odor is an issue. If they sell it as pre-owned, I believe ebay considers odors to be a natural occurrence with pre-owned items, so they won't consider a claim of SNAD for odors. That might have changed though.





Catbird9 said:


> I once returned a bag that smelled of smoke that was not disclosed (SNAD in my favor). I have learned ask questions about odors and stains before buying.
> 
> I think sellers should disclose odors, but maybe they can't smell them. Some sellers will mention that the bag belonged to a smoker. Many sellers will put in a disclaimer saying something like "it smells OK to me, but if you are sensitive...." or "my home is smoke free, but I don't know the bag's history," etc.



Thanks, everyone, I appreciate your input.  It was listed as used and since I really like it and everything else is fine with it I'm going to keep it and try to air it out (and some other stuff - I've had some success with smells in the past, though it can take a while).  What should I do about feedback though?  I didn't ask, so that's on me, but I could smell it as soon as I opened the box - there's a clear odor.  Maybe just leave a neutral?


----------



## Love Of My Life

klynneann said:


> I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place - I'm not usually in the eBay forum!  I was wondering what proper etiquette is for sellers.  I understand that it's probably best practice and will likely result in fewer headaches for a seller to disclose any and all potential concerns with an item.  But are they required to do so, and what if they don't?  For example, I just purchased a scarf.  It is in perfect condition - except for the fact that it stinks.  I understand that it's probably best practice on the part of the buyer to ask questions before purchasing, but I'm curious as to what information a seller should be providing without having to be specifically asked (if any).  (I sell stuff once in a while, so while this specific instance involves me as a buyer, I also want to know what's best for me to do as a seller).  Thanks!



As mentioned, think it is important for a seller to put in their listing(s) comes from a smoke/pet free home.
It does make a difference for some buyers & it also takes the guess work out of that aspect of a transaction.
There are certain smells that can be removed with baking soda, coffee beans, dryer sheets & other means
but why should a buyer have to do any or all that?
And what happens if that odor can't be removed by one of those methods? Some sellers will go along
with you trying an option but others won't.. so the other option is to file... but then Ebay might say smell
is subjective.. tough choice


----------



## whateve

klynneann said:


> Thanks, everyone, I appreciate your input.  It was listed as used and since I really like it and everything else is fine with it I'm going to keep it and try to air it out (and some other stuff - I've had some success with smells in the past, though it can take a while).  What should I do about feedback though?  I didn't ask, so that's on me, but I could smell it as soon as I opened the box - there's a clear odor.  Maybe just leave a neutral?


I don't know. I feel like it is unfair to give anything other than positive unless I've contacted the seller and given her a chance to make it right. Since it is fabric, I think it will be pretty easy to get rid of the odor.


----------



## klynneann

whateve said:


> I don't know. I feel like it is unfair to give anything other than positive unless I've contacted the seller and given her a chance to make it right. Since it is fabric, I think it will be pretty easy to get rid of the odor.


I would definitely contact the seller first.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Catbird9 said:


> I once returned a bag that smelled of smoke that was not disclosed (SNAD in my favor). I have learned ask questions about odors and stains before buying.
> 
> I think sellers should disclose odors, but maybe they can't smell them. Some sellers will mention that the bag belonged to a smoker. Many sellers will put in a disclaimer saying something like "it smells OK to me, but if you are sensitive...." or "my home is smoke free, but I don't know the bag's history," etc.



I really think you're right that maybe some can't smell them. I think that different people have different tolerances to smell and what has no odor to one person can smell nasty to another. Now of course there are obviously plenty of cases of people knowingly not disclosing odors!

I just bought a Chanel boy and I specifically asked about odors. I verified that it was from a smoke free home and didn't have any musty or bad odors. The seller said that it didn't and it smelled "like new". Well I received it and it had a funky odor, both inside and out. The bag was in perfect condition so I bought products to deal with the odors. I truly think she thought the bag smelled great!


----------



## poopsie

Some odors can be acquired during transit or from the packaging. Years ago I bought a bunch of poly mailers. When I received them they reeked to high heaven. I had to hang them outside for the longest time for the odor to dissipate. 
If you shop online for pre-owned items long enough you are bound to run into a few odiferous items. It has been my experience that in 9 times out of 10 it isn't a big problem. The only item I was never able to completely rid of odor was a Coach bag that I had put away wet after carrying it in the rain. That was years ago and it still smells slightly of mildew. I just use it as a beater bag. I got a smokin deal (pun not intended ) on a Prada from Yoogi's that smelled like smoke. It aired out beautifully


----------



## northerndancer

klynneann said:


> Thanks, everyone, I appreciate your input.  It was listed as used and since I really like it and everything else is fine with it I'm going to keep it and try to air it out (and some other stuff - I've had some success with smells in the past, though it can take a while).  What should I do about feedback though?  I didn't ask, so that's on me, but I could smell it as soon as I opened the box - there's a clear odor.  Maybe just leave a neutral?



I would only leave a neutral if you had tried to return it and the seller had given you a hard time.  The problem with smells is that they are subjective and people get used to them so it is possible that your seller was not aware of the smell.  You didn't mention the nature of the smell so I am guessing it is not smoke.  That is one that should be disclosed because smoke smell tends to cling to everything.  I think the issue with pets is more to do with allergies than with odour.  I have received items that smell like smoke but I have never received anything that smells like pet.


----------



## klynneann

northerndancer said:


> I would only leave a neutral if you had tried to return it and the seller had given you a hard time.  The problem with smells is that they are subjective and people get used to them so it is possible that your seller was not aware of the smell.  You didn't mention the nature of the smell so I am guessing it is not smoke.  That is one that should be disclosed because smoke smell tends to cling to everything.  I think the issue with pets is more to do with allergies than with odour.  I have received items that smell like smoke but I have never received anything that smells like pet.


I emailed with the seller who was very apologetic and gave me a very plausible explanation, so I ended up leaving positive feedback for her.  It was definitely one of my more pleasant experiences on ebay, despite the issue.

Thanks to everyone who responded with their opinion/advice/personal experience!


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have experience with eBay live auctions and the seller's premium fee? I am looking at an auction estimated to sell for $5,000 and it says the seller's premium may be 30%. That is quite a large added fee!
The seller has some bad reviews, but all of the negatives are for high shipping of $85-100, which I would expect for a high value, insured purchase. 
I gather that is an additional fee added on at the end of the auction. What is the purpose? It sounds like the premium % will change as the auction goes along according to what I read on eBay. So does it have a similar purpose to a reserve price in a regular eBay listing (to make sure the seller gets the price they need)? I tried to search this thread, but I think the search words are too general. Thanks for any additional info.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have experience with eBay live auctions and the seller's premium fee? I am looking at an auction estimated to sell for $5,000 and it says the seller's premium may be 30%. That is quite a large added fee!
> The seller has some bad reviews, but all of the negatives are for high shipping of $85-100, which I would expect for a high value, insured purchase.
> I gather that is an additional fee added on at the end of the auction. What is the purpose? It sounds like the premium % will change as the auction goes along according to what I read on eBay. So does it have a similar purpose to a reserve price in a regular eBay listing (to make sure the seller gets the price they need)? I tried to search this thread, but I think the search words are too general. Thanks for any additional info.


I've never bought from one but it is set up just like a normal live auction from an auction house. It is my understanding that there are bidders, possibly at the live auction or on the phone, that you are competing against, not just other ebay bidders. It is normal for an auction house to charge a seller's premium. Usually you'll know the percentage before you bid. I would think there would be a link you could click for more information as to what the exact premium charge is. The seller's premium is what the auction house makes as the bid price on the auction goes to the original seller. The auction has to pay a percentage to ebay and paypal, which is probably why it is so high.


----------



## Catbird9

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have experience with eBay live auctions and the seller's premium fee? I am looking at an auction estimated to sell for $5,000 and it says the seller's premium may be 30%. That is quite a large added fee!
> The seller has some bad reviews, but all of the negatives are for high shipping of $85-100, which I would expect for a high value, insured purchase.
> I gather that is an additional fee added on at the end of the auction. What is the purpose? It sounds like the premium % will change as the auction goes along according to what I read on eBay. So does it have a similar purpose to a reserve price in a regular eBay listing (to make sure the seller gets the price they need)? I tried to search this thread, but I think the search words are too general. Thanks for any additional info.



I've never signed up for a Live Auction on eBay. The purpose of charging a buyer's premium is to imitate the practice of prestigious live auction houses like Sotheby's, who have created this so-called "industry standard." 
Here's an eBay Guide about it:
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Ebay-Live-Auction-Secrets-Revealed-Part-I-/10000000003026968/g.html


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I've never bought from one but it is set up just like a normal live auction from an auction house. It is my understanding that there are bidders, possibly at the live auction or on the phone, that you are competing against, not just other ebay bidders. It is normal for an auction house to charge a seller's premium. Usually you'll know the percentage before you bid. I would think there would be a link you could click for more information as to what the exact premium charge is. The seller's premium is what the auction house makes as the bid price on the auction goes to the original seller. The auction has to pay a percentage to ebay and paypal, which is probably why it is so high.





Catbird9 said:


> I've never signed up for a Live Auction on eBay. The purpose of charging a buyer's premium is to imitate the practice of prestigious live auction houses like Sotheby's, who have created this so-called "industry standard."
> Here's an eBay Guide about it:
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Ebay-Live-Auction-Secrets-Revealed-Part-I-/10000000003026968/g.html



Thank you, that is helpful. It just says that "up to 30% will be added to the winning bid". When I click on the additional listing info and the additional payment info, it does not specify. However, the high end of their estimate plus 30% is still not a high selling price for this item (I would say it's low-medium compared to normal eBay auctions), so it may sell for more than the estimate.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have experience with eBay live auctions and the seller's premium fee? I am looking at an auction estimated to sell for $5,000 and it says the seller's premium may be 30%. That is quite a large added fee!
> The seller has some bad reviews, but all of the negatives are for high shipping of $85-100, which I would expect for a high value, insured purchase.
> I gather that is an additional fee added on at the end of the auction. What is the purpose? It sounds like the premium % will change as the auction goes along according to what I read on eBay. So does it have a similar purpose to a reserve price in a regular eBay listing (to make sure the seller gets the price they need)? I tried to search this thread, but I think the search words are too general. Thanks for any additional info.


The only "experience" I've had is reporting, reporting and more reporting of these live auction sellers and getting frustrated because not only does ebay not remove the listings but the sellers charge exorbitant shipping, often have authenticity disclaimers and sell blatant fakes without having made any attempt to verify authenticity.

I don't know which is the particular company you're referring to but one seller I have in my records (reported repeatedly since March) is  ejsauuctionandconsignment.  Although I haven't been successful in getting action on listings, the shipping charges and additional premium charges appear to have been removed from the listings and are now hidden. The premiums are in their see terms and conditions and shipping has to be arranged privately with the seller, probably after they extort more money from the buyers. 

The seller doesn't accept paypal so buyers have no protection because it appears from the description of payment instructions that you're paying the seller what is effectively cash. Why wire transfer references are even allowed in these sellers' listings is beyond me. 

Again, without knowing your specific seller, it's hard to guess what the listing says but I expect they're similar. Most also imply that credit card chargebacks will be fined so you'll pay a $25 penalty to the live auction company for filing a dispute! 

Personally, I would avoid them!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> The only "experience" I've had is reporting, reporting and more reporting of these live auction sellers and getting frustrated because not only does ebay not remove the listings but the sellers charge exorbitant shipping, often have authenticity disclaimers and sell blatant fakes without having made any attempt to verify authenticity.
> 
> I don't know which is the particular company you're referring to but one seller I have in my records (reported repeatedly since March) is  ejsauuctionandconsignment.  Although I haven't been successful in getting action on listings, the shipping charges and additional premium charges appear to have been removed from the listings and are now hidden. The premiums are in their see terms and conditions and shipping has to be arranged privately with the seller, probably after they extort more money from the buyers.
> 
> The seller doesn't accept paypal so buyers have no protection because it appears from the description of payment instructions that you're paying the seller what is effectively cash. Why wire transfer references are even allowed in these sellers' listings is beyond me.
> 
> Again, without knowing your specific seller, it's hard to guess what the listing says but I expect they're similar. Most also imply that credit card chargebacks will be fined so you'll pay a $25 penalty to the live auction company for filing a dispute!
> 
> Personally, I would avoid them!



Thank you! The seller is auctionatany. The feedback detail looks like they have not had complaints about authenticity, but do have multiple complaints for high shipping. That is relative, $80-100 is fair if it is a large or high value item, so I sent a question to the seller to find out what they charge to ship the items I was looking at. I googled the seller, and I believe their company can be found at: https://auctionata.com/en
It is sounding like it may be more trouble and stress than it is worth if there are so many hidden fees, and certainly if there may be difficulty getting a refund if authenticity issues come up.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> The only "experience" I've had is reporting, reporting and more reporting of these live auction sellers and getting frustrated because not only does ebay not remove the listings but the sellers charge exorbitant shipping, often have authenticity disclaimers and sell blatant fakes without having made any attempt to verify authenticity.
> 
> I don't know which is the particular company you're referring to but one seller I have in my records (reported repeatedly since March) is  ejsauuctionandconsignment.  Although I haven't been successful in getting action on listings, the shipping charges and additional premium charges appear to have been removed from the listings and are now hidden. The premiums are in their see terms and conditions and shipping has to be arranged privately with the seller, probably after they extort more money from the buyers.
> 
> The seller doesn't accept paypal so buyers have no protection because it appears from the description of payment instructions that you're paying the seller what is effectively cash. Why wire transfer references are even allowed in these sellers' listings is beyond me.
> 
> Again, without knowing your specific seller, it's hard to guess what the listing says but I expect they're similar. Most also imply that credit card chargebacks will be fined so you'll pay a $25 penalty to the live auction company for filing a dispute!
> 
> Personally, I would avoid them!



Oh, and they accept PayPal for items with a selling price under $10,000 and I would not purchase a bag for over $10,000, added fees or not. If it goes that high I would be "out" of the bidding anyway!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> The only "experience" I've had is reporting, reporting and more reporting of these live auction sellers and getting frustrated because not only does ebay not remove the listings but the sellers charge exorbitant shipping, often have authenticity disclaimers and sell blatant fakes without having made any attempt to verify authenticity.
> 
> I don't know which is the particular company you're referring to but one seller I have in my records (reported repeatedly since March) is  ejsauuctionandconsignment.  Although I haven't been successful in getting action on listings, the shipping charges and additional premium charges appear to have been removed from the listings and are now hidden. The premiums are in their see terms and conditions and shipping has to be arranged privately with the seller, probably after they extort more money from the buyers.
> 
> The seller doesn't accept paypal so buyers have no protection because it appears from the description of payment instructions that you're paying the seller what is effectively cash. Why wire transfer references are even allowed in these sellers' listings is beyond me.
> 
> Again, without knowing your specific seller, it's hard to guess what the listing says but I expect they're similar. Most also imply that credit card chargebacks will be fined so you'll pay a $25 penalty to the live auction company for filing a dispute!
> 
> Personally, I would avoid them!





nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! The seller is auctionatany. The feedback detail looks like they have not had complaints about authenticity, but do have multiple complaints for high shipping. That is relative, $80-100 is fair if it is a large or high value item, so I sent a question to the seller to find out what they charge to ship the items I was looking at. I googled the seller, and I believe their company can be found at: https://auctionata.com/en
> It is sounding like it may be more trouble and stress than it is worth if there are so many hidden fees, and certainly if there may be difficulty getting a refund if authenticity issues come up.





nicole0612 said:


> Oh, and they accept PayPal for items with a selling price under $10,000 and I would not purchase a bag for over $10,000, added fees or not. If it goes that high I would be "out" of the bidding anyway!


I didn't think you were talking about the same company/seller but they run their businesses similarly and IMO, neither is worth the possible problems. 

auctionatany's feedback percentage is so much lower only because they have a low feedback score so a few negs on a low-feedback account hurt big time. 

ejsauuctionandconsignment 's percentage is 89%, still awful but better than the other seller. 

If you look at the comments on both sellers' negs, they refer to hidden charges, added charges, slow shipping, broken garbage (a buyer's comment), and other issues. 

I can't imagine you'd be any happier buying from one of these types of sellers than you would be if you waited to find a non-live-auction "regular" seller on ebay or another online venue. And in fact, based on what I've seen, it's likely you'll be disappointed. 

Again, I wouldn't do it!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't think you were talking about the same company/seller but they run their businesses similarly and IMO, neither is worth the possible problems.
> 
> auctionatany's feedback percentage is so much lower only because they have a low feedback score so a few negs on a low-feedback account hurt big time.
> 
> ejsauuctionandconsignment 's percentage is 89%, still awful but better than the other seller.
> 
> If you look at the comments on both sellers' negs, they refer to hidden charges, added charges, slow shipping, broken garbage (a buyer's comment), and other issues.
> 
> I can't imagine you'd be any happier buying from one of these types of sellers than you would be if you waited to find a non-live-auction "regular" seller on ebay or another online venue. And in fact, based on what I've seen, it's likely you'll be disappointed.
> 
> Again, I wouldn't do it!



Thank you!! I just deleted them from my watch list. You are right, not worth it at all!


----------



## 3pups

Hello 
I am just curious if ebay sellers on the forum typically send a personal thank you note to buyers either through ebay messaging or directly to the buyers email after they pay, or is it good enough to just let the buyer get the shipment notice from ebay and leave them positive feedback?
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

3pups said:


> Hello
> I am just curious if ebay sellers on the forum typically send a personal thank you note to buyers either through ebay messaging or directly to the buyers email after they pay, or is it good enough to just let the buyer get the shipment notice from ebay and leave them positive feedback?
> Thanks!


I used to send a thank you note after purchase to the buyer, but I guess ebay didn't like the flood of messages so they changed the star ratings system so that if you didn't communicate at all with the buyer you would get an automatic 5 star rating. I don't think that is still in place, but I don't send a thank you anymore. I rarely get them from any sellers either. I have a note thanking them added to the shipment notice when I buy my postage so I think that is enough, although I bet most buyers don't even open that email.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

3pups said:


> Hello
> I am just curious if ebay sellers on the forum typically send a personal thank you note to buyers either through ebay messaging or directly to the buyers email after they pay, or is it good enough to just let the buyer get the shipment notice from ebay and leave them positive feedback?
> Thanks!



i always say thanks and direct them to look in their account for the tracking number. some people don't use the site often so they don't even know where to look for tracking updates. most people seem so surprised to get a personal note that they say thank you right back. i'm a power seller and send out hundreds of packages but i say thanks to every single person and personalize each message to what they bought.


----------



## BeenBurned

3pups said:


> Hello
> I am just curious if ebay sellers on the forum typically send a personal thank you note to buyers either through ebay messaging or directly to the buyers email after they pay, or is it good enough to just let the buyer get the shipment notice from ebay and leave them positive feedback?
> Thanks!


I send a thank you after receiving payment with a comment that the item will go out today/tomorrow (depending on time of day) and if there are any questions, please feel free to contact me.

I also include a hand-written thank you note in the package when I ship.

I think buyers appreciate it because feedback comments will often refer to appreciating the hand written note.


----------



## 3pups

Thanks so much for the replies whateve, ccbaggirl89 and Been Burned 
I just started selling some pieces from my collection on ebay and wasn't sure what was expected from a seller.
Just one other thing I was wondering about - Have you noticed that buyers are not leaving sellers feedback like they used to? When I was selling other items on ebay 10+ years ago, I would almost always receive a positive feedback from a buyer shortly after they received their package. So far, I have only received one feedback out of six packages delivered. Is this the norm now days?
Thanks!


----------



## MaryLVLover

About Ebay sellers (I am talking for French sellers only ) I see more and more French sellers who "refused return item". When I asked them "why ?", they only said me "if I sell item ok but I do not want to have some problems with return" ; okay but if you are a good seller, why having some troubles?  Few weeks ago, I was interested in ODEON pm ; again the seller did not accept the return item. But I asked for more pictures ; I was so in shocked when I saw the other pics! On the Ebay, pics were perfect  My husband laughed and told me again that brand new at LV Store was the unique deal for sure (I know Darling ).

This morning (yes I know I am stubborn ) , I saw the neverfull MM actually selling by LV (with chain key) at 1180 euro brand new on LV Website and in sale at Ebay at 1899 euro plus shipping!  I know I am not going to buy on Ebay BUT I am just curious and by the way angry  because I think Ebay is a good deal for good & trusted sellers but is getting worse and worse thanks to all this sort of people who lied! 

Ebay


----------



## BeenBurned

MaryLVLover said:


> About Ebay sellers (I am talking for French sellers only ) I see more and more French sellers who "refused return item". When I asked them "why ?", they only said me "if I sell item ok but I do not want to have some problems with return" ; okay but if you are a good seller, why having some troubles?  Few weeks ago, I was interested in ODEON pm ; again the seller did not accept the return item. But I asked for more pictures ; I was so in shocked when I saw the other pics! On the Ebay, pics were perfect  My husband laughed and told me again that brand new at LV Store was the unique deal for sure (I know Darling ).
> 
> This morning (yes I know I am stubborn ) , I saw the neverfull MM actually selling by LV (with chain key) at 1180 euro brand new on LV Website and in sale at Ebay at 1899 euro plus shipping!  I know I am not going to buy on Ebay BUT I am just curious and by the way angry  because I think Ebay is a good deal for good & trusted sellers but is getting worse and worse thanks to all this sort of people who lied!
> 
> Ebay


If a seller offers a return policy, they must accept returns for any reason. But sellers have a choice of offering returns or not and if they choose not to take returns, they don't have to accept them for accurately listed items.

If you don't like not being able to return, don't buy from sellers who don't offer returns.

As for pricing, a seller can list an item for any price she desires, including inflating the price over retail. Keep in mind that there are overhead costs associated with selling and in order for a seller to recoup her investment (especially for a new LV item that is never purchased at a discount), she needs to increase her price.

Again, you can buy from that seller or not but she doesn't have to accept returns and she can charge whatever she wants.

ETA: To add to the comment about the LV bag that's 1180 euro brand new on LV Website and in sale at Ebay at 1899 euro plus shipping, if the bag is indeed new and unused, the seller certainly wouldn't sell for less than she paid. And since LV isn't discounted, on sale or sold in "factory outlets," (assuming authenticity) you know if was purchased at full price. So why would the seller lose money to sell on ebay?


----------



## MaryLVLover

BeenBurned said:


> If a seller offers a return policy, they must accept returns for any reason. But sellers have a choice of offering returns or not and if they choose not to take returns, they don't have to accept them for accurately listed items.
> 
> If you don't like not being able to return, don't buy from sellers who don't offer returns.
> 
> As for pricing, a seller can list an item for any price she desires, including inflating the price over retail. Keep in mind that there are overhead costs associated with selling and in order for a seller to recoup her investment (especially for a new LV item that is never purchased at a discount), she needs to increase her price.
> 
> Again, you can buy from that seller or not but she doesn't have to accept returns and she can charge whatever she wants.
> 
> ETA: To add to the comment about the LV bag that's 1180 euro brand new on LV Website and in sale at Ebay at 1899 euro plus shipping, if the bag is indeed new and unused, the seller certainly wouldn't sell for less than she paid. And since LV isn't discounted, on sale or sold in "factory outlets," (assuming authenticity) you know if was purchased at full price. So why would the seller lose money to sell on ebay?




No,I am not going to buy on Ebay  

But for me (maybe I am wrong?) if French sellers refuse this option, means something wrong, not clear for the buyer. By the way, why buying a new brand NF mm at 1899 euro instead of buying the same bag at 1180 euro on LV Website actually when you live in Europ?  It is strange for me ;  the French seller bought this bag at 1180 euro so if she sells it at 1899 euro, she is going to make an extra for sure, not losing money . I know Ebay takes % but..720 euro of difference (plus shipping to pay)..Well I know "business is business" ..20 people were looking about this bag. Of course, I know that US/Canadian prices are higher than in France. So maybe it is a good deal for US/Canadian people? (I really cannot remember..but  when I used to live in Canada, when I went back  to France , I bought all my items at the LV store).
I am waiting for my birthday for having my new bag at the LV store  End of october looks so far away


----------



## Catbird9

MaryLVLover said:


> No,I am not going to buy on Ebay
> 
> But for me (maybe I am wrong?) if French sellers refuse this option, means something wrong, not clear for the buyer. By the way, why buying a new brand NF mm at 1899 euro instead of buying the same bag at 1180 euro on LV Website actually when you live in Europ?  It is strange for me ;  the French seller bought this bag at 1180 euro so if she sells it at 1899 euro, she is going to make an extra for sure, not losing money . I know Ebay takes % but..720 euro of difference (plus shipping to pay)..Well I know "business is business" ..20 people were looking about this bag. Of course, I know that US/Canadian prices are higher than in France. So maybe it is a good deal for US/Canadian people? (I really cannot remember..but  when I used to live in Canada, when I went back  to France , I bought all my items at the LV store).
> I am waiting for my birthday for having my new bag at the LV store  End of october looks so far away



I think it's wise for you to buy from the LV store. Patience pays!

Regarding sellers on eBay who don't accept returns: it does not necessarily mean there is something wrong and "shady" about that seller or their items. Many sellers have been burned  by buyers who have perfected the art of scamming on eBay. Read some of the horror stories on the Purse Forum if you don't believe me!  A big seller moving hundreds of items may be able to afford to absorb the cost of accepting returns, but smaller sellers probably work on tight margins and can't afford the risks of accepting returns. 

It is up to the buyer to make sure they are comfortable with the "no return" seller's feedback and the suitability of the item, asking lots of questions and requesting more pictures (as you wisely did).


----------



## MaryLVLover

Catbird 

I believe you  about horrible stories thanks to bad buyers too 
Yeahhh I am waiting  for my new baby


----------



## bakeacookie

How do you do combined shipping?

I have something that has multiple quantity and if someone buys 2 or more, I don't need them to pay double the shipping. 

How would I set this up?


----------



## Catbird9

bakeacookie said:


> How do you do combined shipping?
> 
> I have something that has multiple quantity and if someone buys 2 or more, I don't need them to pay double the shipping.
> 
> How would I set this up?



http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/shipping-discounts.html
*Creating flat shipping rules*
Flat shipping rules let you offer discounts when someone buys more than one of your items. You can set up your rules to charge your buyer for shipping the item with the highest shipping cost, and add an additional, lower charge for each additional item. You can also subtract shipping charges for each extra item, or offer free shipping on additional items. If you subtract a particular amount, you can make it a fixed amount or a percentage of the shipping charge.

*Example 1:* In anticipation of a buyer purchasing 3 items, you can set up a rule to charge the shipping amount for the item with the highest shipping cost, plus an additional $1 for each extra item.

*Example 2: *In anticipation of a buyer purchasing 3 items, you can set up a rule to charge  shipping on the item with the highest shipping cost, and then charge $1 less than that amount for each additional item purchased.

*To create flat shipping rules:*

Go to *My eBay > Account > Site Preferences.*


Next to *Shipping Preferences*, click *Show*.


Next to *Offer combined payments and shipping*, click *Edit*.


Under *Flat shipping rule*, click *Edit* or *Create*.


Create a new shipping rule or edit the details on your existing rule.


To create additional profiles with different flat-shipping-rule dollar amounts, click *Add profile (advanced) *and fill in the details.


Click *Next*, review your rules, and click *Save*.

*Tip: *To offer free shipping for additional items, select *Add an amount for each additional item* from the drop-down menu, and then select the *Free shipping* option.


----------



## whateve

3pups said:


> Thanks so much for the replies whateve, ccbaggirl89 and Been Burned
> I just started selling some pieces from my collection on ebay and wasn't sure what was expected from a seller.
> Just one other thing I was wondering about - Have you noticed that buyers are not leaving sellers feedback like they used to? When I was selling other items on ebay 10+ years ago, I would almost always receive a positive feedback from a buyer shortly after they received their package. So far, I have only received one feedback out of six packages delivered. Is this the norm now days?
> Thanks!


It seems to be the norm. I'll go periods where no one will leave feedback and others where I get feedback from nearly every buyer.


----------



## bakeacookie

Catbird9 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/shipping-discounts.html
> *Creating flat shipping rules*
> Flat shipping rules let you offer discounts when someone buys more than one of your items. You can set up your rules to charge your buyer for shipping the item with the highest shipping cost, and add an additional, lower charge for each additional item. You can also subtract shipping charges for each extra item, or offer free shipping on additional items. If you subtract a particular amount, you can make it a fixed amount or a percentage of the shipping charge.
> 
> *Example 1:* In anticipation of a buyer purchasing 3 items, you can set up a rule to charge the shipping amount for the item with the highest shipping cost, plus an additional $1 for each extra item.
> 
> *Example 2: *In anticipation of a buyer purchasing 3 items, you can set up a rule to charge  shipping on the item with the highest shipping cost, and then charge $1 less than that amount for each additional item purchased.
> 
> *To create flat shipping rules:*
> 
> Go to *My eBay > Account > Site Preferences.*
> 
> 
> Next to *Shipping Preferences*, click *Show*.
> 
> 
> Next to *Offer combined payments and shipping*, click *Edit*.
> 
> 
> Under *Flat shipping rule*, click *Edit* or *Create*.
> 
> 
> Create a new shipping rule or edit the details on your existing rule.
> 
> 
> To create additional profiles with different flat-shipping-rule dollar amounts, click *Add profile (advanced) *and fill in the details.
> 
> 
> Click *Next*, review your rules, and click *Save*.
> *Tip: *To offer free shipping for additional items, select *Add an amount for each additional item* from the drop-down menu, and then select the *Free shipping* option.



Thank you, but somehow it's not applying to the listing I need to apply it to. so frustrating.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you, but somehow it's not applying to the listing I need to apply it to. so frustrating.


If you have the quantity set to more than one in your listing, then when you edit the shipping details part of your listing, it should show cost and each additional automatically. Here's a picture from one of mine. Make sure your quantity is set correctly.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> If you have the quantity set to more than one in your listing, then when you edit the shipping details part of your listing, it should show cost and each additional automatically. Here's a picture from one of mine. Make sure your quantity is set correctly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427085


Thank you!


----------



## luv2run41

I just purchased an item "buy it now."  I don't normally pay too much attention to the method of payment because it has always been via paypal.  I went to pay and it is only letting me enter my credit card information.  Has anyone else paid this way? It is a brand new seller, if that matters.  I can't imagine an advantage to only accepting a credit card.  Thank you very much.


----------



## luv2run41

Well I just did a little search and just keyed in the name of the bag I purchased into google and found all the photos in the ebay listing. Some I found taken from a poshmark bag that was sold a while ago.  I guess I have my answer.  I did ask for more photos with today's date written on a card and photographed with the item.  I took a look at the seller's other listing and two appear to be counterfeit but are photographed with receipts, sadly.  I should have done all of that prior to hitting the but it now.  I normally am not so quick with the purchase but it was a good price so I went ahead. Would accepting credit card payments and no paypal be a red flag for anyone. Sorry to go on a tangent.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> Well I just did a little search and just keyed in the name of the bag I purchased into google and found all the photos in the ebay listing. Some I found taken from a poshmark bag that was sold a while ago.  I guess I have my answer.  I did ask for more photos with today's date written on a card and photographed with the item.  I took a look at the seller's other listing and two appear to be counterfeit but are photographed with receipts, sadly.  I should have done all of that prior to hitting the but it now.  I normally am not so quick with the purchase but it was a good price so I went ahead. Would accepting credit card payments and no paypal be a red flag for anyone. Sorry to go on a tangent.


I don't know what item or seller you're looking at but some of us (in another group) have found a ring of sellers with listings and characteristics you've described. 

Do you mind PM'ing me the listing?


----------



## Catbird9

.


luv2run41 said:


> Well I just did a little search and just keyed in the name of the bag I purchased into google and found all the photos in the ebay listing. Some I found taken from a poshmark bag that was sold a while ago.  I guess I have my answer.  I did ask for more photos with today's date written on a card and photographed with the item.  I took a look at the seller's other listing and two appear to be counterfeit but are photographed with receipts, sadly.  I should have done all of that prior to hitting the but it now.  I normally am not so quick with the purchase but it was a good price so I went ahead. Would accepting credit card payments and no paypal be a red flag for anyone. Sorry to go on a tangent.



It _might _be a red flag, if the seller has unresolved issues with PayPal (banned, deficit balance unpaid) for example. I am slightly paranoid, so for me it _would_ probably stop me from completing the transaction, at least until I'd done some research.


----------



## BeenBurned

luv2run41 said:


> I just purchased an item "buy it now."  I don't normally pay too much attention to the method of payment because it has always been via paypal.  I went to pay and it is only letting me enter my credit card information.  Has anyone else paid this way? It is a brand new seller, if that matters.  I can't imagine an advantage to only accepting a credit card.  Thank you very much.





luv2run41 said:


> Well I just did a little search and just keyed in the name of the bag I purchased into google and found all the photos in the ebay listing. Some I found taken from a poshmark bag that was sold a while ago.  I guess I have my answer.  I did ask for more photos with today's date written on a card and photographed with the item.  I took a look at the seller's other listing and two appear to be counterfeit but are photographed with receipts, sadly.  I should have done all of that prior to hitting the but it now.  I normally am not so quick with the purchase but it was a good price so I went ahead. Would accepting credit card payments and no paypal be a red flag for anyone. Sorry to go on a tangent.





BeenBurned said:


> I don't know what item or seller you're looking at but some of us (in another group) have found a ring of sellers with listings and characteristics you've described.
> 
> Do you mind PM'ing me the listing?



OMG!! DO NOT PAY! And do NOT give your c.c. information!

I will gladly post what I found if you give permission. (I don't want to betray confidence but with the other Chanel and LV items and stolen pictures from a variety of sources, members should be warned against buying from this person.)


----------



## luv2run41

Thank you so much.  Go ahead and post; I really appreciate your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> OMG!! DO NOT PAY! And do NOT give your c.c. information!
> 
> I will gladly post what I found if you give permission. (I don't want to betray confidence but with the other Chanel and LV items and stolen pictures from a variety of sources, members should be warned against buying from this person.)





luv2run41 said:


> Thank you so much.  Go ahead and post; I really appreciate your help.


I wanted luv2run41's permission to post the information about the scamming seller from whom she purchased because if this post saves one person from being separated from their hard-earned money, the digging it took to find the info will be worth it.

Do not buy from lkrlechic1976_3!

*1. This is the listing luv2run41 bought: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitton-Soffi-/322217334511?hash=item4b05a656ef:g:O9YAAOSwhOdXpH~w&nma=true&si=HYccTfWv5OQJb%2BZqMZgbBqlf9VE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*And the pictures in that listing were all stolen*: 
*Stolen from: someone on tPF - scroll down - I can't find the post though.
http://wesharepics.info/imagesgkl-soffi-louis-vuitton.asp
*made in stamp stolen from here: http://luxurygaragesale.com/products/cream-and-blue-coated-canvas-checkered-damier-azur-soffi-bag
*Pic 5 stolen from: https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-Soffi-Damier-Azur-56b627474e95a3931c003ad3
*first picture stolen from TPF -- you can see that she cropped the granite counter: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/come-and-see-my-new-soffi-instant-reveal.810100/page-5

*2. She has this Chanel listing: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322217391376?&rmvSB=true
*Pictures stolen from this UK seller. (Notice how the eBay scammer cropped the telling background?)*
https://www.pinterest.com/naughtipidgin/
*3. Another listing for LV: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322217288697?&rmvSB=true
*The LV was stolen from Vestiaire: *
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...houlder-strap-bag-louis-vuitton-2368422.shtml

*4. Hers: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitton-NEVERFULL-MM-12-6-x11-4-x6-7-Totes-Beige-/322217268684?hash=item4b05a555cc:g:7wgAAOSwimdXpGo6
*Stolen from: *
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-...ote-receipt-with-lv-folder-gorgeous-17142340/

*5. She sold this one earlier today (after luv2run41 bought her bag): *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitton-Favorite-MM-Azur-Damier-/322216924259?hash=item4b05a01463:g:Ru4AAOSwARZXpBNG&nma=true&si=HYccTfWv5OQJb%2BZqMZgbBqlf9VE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Pictures stolen from: (The ebay seller certainly isn't the buyer since the PM seller sold for $750 and the ebay scammer sold for $600 - a loss) *
https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-favorite-MM-Azur-brand-new-54dfe83aea3f36746b0113e2

*6. Her listing: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitton-Zippy-Wallet-Monogram-/322216849090?hash=item4b059eeec2:g:2dwAAOSwaB5Xo99l&nma=true&si=HYccTfWv5OQJb%2BZqMZgbBqlf9VE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Pictures stolen from this person's blog -- scroll down:*
http://www.dluxedition.com/2013_06_01_archive.html


----------



## luv2run41

The seller is at it again. Ebay took down a few of her listings and she just put them back up.  She has posted this LV Galliera which is fake.  She takes pics of date code (fake) and adds her name to photos. Here is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...310050?hash=item4b05c47be2:g:GS0AAOSw3xJXpN2e

She also put the damier neverfull back up after it had been removed by ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322219313237


----------



## luv2run41

I started receiving very odd messages from the seller this morning. I sent in a cancel request and she starting mentioning lawyers etc?? I am starting to think someone else on TPF has encountered the same seller under another ID. I think I remember reading about a similar situation??


----------



## BeenBurned

Either she's reading here or someone contacted her because this listing was ended early too.
*Sofia Coppola leather crossbody bag LOUIS VUITTON*




luv2run41 said:


> The seller is at it again. Ebay took down a few of her listings and she just put them back up.  She has posted this LV Galliera which is fake.  She takes pics of date code (fake) and adds her name to photos. Here is the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...310050?hash=item4b05c47be2:g:GS0AAOSw3xJXpN2e
> 
> She also put the damier neverfull back up after it had been removed by ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322219313237


If you find the source of the images, you can let the rightful owners know because only they can report that type of infringement.


luv2run41 said:


> I started receiving very odd messages from the seller this morning. I sent in a cancel request and she starting mentioning lawyers etc?? I am starting to think someone else on TPF has encountered the same seller under another ID. I think I remember reading about a similar situation??


*Ignore her messages.* WTF is a lawyer going to do? Sue you for questioning an ebay listing?

BTW, this is funny! In the following listing, did you happen to notice this statement?
_*"All our bags are purchased from vendors we found through our membership with Wholesale Designer Handbags."*_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...313237?hash=item4b05c48855:g:uyIAAOSwyLlXpMbK


----------



## bakeacookie

Someone bought an item and paid for first class shipping but wants me to do priority shipping and is willing to pay for the shipping. 

How do I collect the difference so I can ship priority?


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> Someone bought an item and paid for first class shipping but wants me to do priority shipping and is willing to pay for the shipping.
> 
> How do I collect the difference so I can ship priority?


If they already paid, I don't think there is a way to do it within ebay. You would have to refund her and then send her an invoice with the correct shipping amount added.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> If they already paid, I don't think there is a way to do it within ebay. You would have to refund her and then send her an invoice with the correct shipping amount added.



Dang. Okay. So complicated I wish she just asked before she bought and paid.


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> Dang. Okay. So complicated I wish she just asked before she bought and paid.


If she thinks priority is faster or more dependable, she's mistaken. First class is great and cheaper!


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> If she thinks priority is faster or more dependable, she's mistaken. First class is great and cheaper!



Haha. It's only one state over and it should get there by Friday. Idk. If she doesn't reply should I just ship first class?


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> Haha. It's only one state over and it should get there by Friday. Idk. If she doesn't reply should I just ship first class?


I use first class when items are 1 lb or less and never had a problem. (THe few problems I've had were with priority mail.) You do print first class labels, right? So you'll have tracking. 

Keep in mind that if you refund and she repays, the refund will cost you 30 cents. (PP charges that amount for full refunds.)

I'd tell the buyer that priority mail won't be any faster and it'll save her money.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> I use first class when items are 1 lb or less and never had a problem. (THe few problems I've had were with priority mail.) You do print first class labels, right? So you'll have tracking.
> 
> Keep in mind that if you refund and she repays, the refund will cost you 30 cents. (PP charges that amount for full refunds.)
> 
> I'd tell the buyer that priority mail won't be any faster and it'll save her money.



Okiedokie. I'll let her know. Thanks!


----------



## OohPretty!

What authentication services does eBay accept when a buyer claims a handbag is fake? I have used Authenticate4U in the past but I heard they were hacked and there was problems with their authentications being accepted.  I sold a Burberry handbag I purchased from Saks, and I have my statement from them, but it only says 'Burberry handbag' and the price.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> What authentication services does eBay accept when a buyer claims a handbag is fake? I have used Authenticate4U in the past but I heard they were hacked and there was problems with their authentications being accepted.  I sold a Burberry handbag I purchased from Saks, and I have my statement from them, but it only says 'Burberry handbag' and the price.  Thanks!


I have a few questions. 

1. Are you asking this question prophylactically or have you sold an item that the buyer thinks is fake?
2. If the latter, has the buyer filed a dispute?
3. Does the buyer want to keep the item if it's proven to be authentic? 
4. Or does the buyer want to return anyway? 

If #4, I would just take the return, get an authentication and include a statement when you relist. Potential buyers can contact authentication service to confirm that they did that item. (In fact, I did that very thing when I sold a Burb item. Buyer claimed she took it to a Burb store and was told they "couldn't determine authenticity," a typical response since they don't authenticate. I got it back, had it authenticated by A4U and relisted it.)

If #2, yes, A4U provides documentation acceptable to ebay, PP and c.c. companies.

If #3, spend $7.50 for an authentication and forward it to the buyer for reassurance.


----------



## OohPretty!

BeenBurned said:


> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Are you asking this question prophylactically or have you sold an item that the buyer thinks is fake?
> 2. If the latter, has the buyer filed a dispute?
> 3. Does the buyer want to keep the item if it's proven to be authentic?
> 4. Or does the buyer want to return anyway?
> 
> If #4, I would just take the return, get an authentication and include a statement when you relist. Potential buyers can contact authentication service to confirm that they did that item. (In fact, I did that very thing when I sold a Burb item. Buyer claimed she took it to a Burb store and was told they "couldn't determine authenticity," a typical response since they don't authenticate. I got it back, had it authenticated by A4U and relisted it.)
> 
> If #2, yes, A4U provides documentation acceptable to ebay, PP and c.c. companies.
> 
> If #3, spend $7.50 for an authentication and forward it to the buyer for reassurance.


Thank you for your quick reply! I sold an item that the buyer believes is fake, they have emailed me requesting a return but have not open a case with ebay. I believe she does not want to keep the item.  I see from her feedback that she has returned a bag before for not being authentic and she only has 6 feedback.
I will contact Authenticate4U and see if that helps. Thanks again!


----------



## LailaT

Hi friends, I've done lots of searching for the answer to my question but no luck so far.  So I'm starting this new post.
For sellers who request a deposit on PayPal and the balance to be paid by wire transfer, does the sale record as an eBay sale?  I'm wondering because of earning eBay bucks as a buyer.  If the sale is not recorded on eBay then eBay is not getting their fee (and I don't know how there would be buyer protection).  But let's say trust between buyer/seller isn't an issue and wire transfer is acceptable, isn't the seller going this route to pay only the PayPal fee?  And is it PayPal fee on the whole price or only on the deposit amount?  I'm the buyer but wondering what this all represents to the seller who was not willing to accept full amount via PayPal (just making common sense assumptions here).  Also, I wouldn't be able to _use_ existing eBay bucks in this scenario I think...


----------



## whateve

LailaT said:


> Hi friends, I've done lots of searching for the answer to my question but no luck so far.  So I'm starting this new post.
> For sellers who request a deposit on PayPal and the balance to be paid by wire transfer, does the sale record as an eBay sale?  I'm wondering because of earning eBay bucks as a buyer.  If the sale is not recorded on eBay then eBay is not getting their fee (and I don't know how there would be buyer protection).  But let's say trust between buyer/seller isn't an issue and wire transfer is acceptable, isn't the seller going this route to pay only the PayPal fee?  And is it PayPal fee on the whole price or only on the deposit amount?  I'm the buyer but wondering what this all represents to the seller who was not willing to accept full amount via PayPal (just making common sense assumptions here).  Also, I wouldn't be able to _use_ existing eBay bucks in this scenario I think...


If you pay by wire transfer, you can't dispute or get your money back no matter what. I would only do this for a close friend on an item I already had in hand and knew was authentic. If you pay before they send it, there is no assurance they will send it. Asking you to pay like this is a big red flag. Anyone who is willing to cheat ebay is willing to cheat you.


----------



## whateve

I'm selling a pair of Ugg Australia boots and I don't have the original box, but I have an Ugg box from my recent purchase (different style). Is there a problem in including this newer box with the older Uggs when I sell them? I've noticed the box has some kind of sticker that I think is used to prove authenticity.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm selling a pair of Ugg Australia boots and I don't have the original box, but I have an Ugg box from my recent purchase (different style). Is there a problem in including this newer box with the older Uggs when I sell them? I've noticed the box has some kind of sticker that I think is used to prove authenticity.


For newer items, the Uggs box has a hologram and one of those weird code things that you scan with your phone (I don't know what it's called) but just as with anything else, authenticity of an item isn't judged by a box, tag, receipt, or any other item that can be separated from or added to an item. It's the boots themselves that would be proven (or disproven) authentic based on their own merits.

I have sold shoes and boots that didn't have the box that came with them or was for a different size. I've specified that in my listing along the lines of "this item will come in an Uggs box but although the box is for the correct style, it's marked with a different size"  or "comes with a box but the box isn't original to the size or style shoes." 

Tweak as necessary.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> For newer items, the Uggs box has a hologram and one of those weird code things that you scan with your phone (I don't know what it's called) but just as with anything else, authenticity of an item isn't judged by a box, tag, receipt, or any other item that can be separated from or added to an item. It's the boots themselves that would be proven (or disproven) authentic based on their own merits.
> 
> I have sold shoes and boots that didn't have the box that came with them or was for a different size. I've specified that in my listing along the lines of "this item will come in an Uggs box but although the box is for the correct style, it's marked with a different size"  or "comes with a box but the box isn't original to the size or style shoes."
> 
> Tweak as necessary.


Thanks. I thought the buyer might appreciate getting a box but then thought since it has the hologram and QR code, that it might confuse things. It is on Tradesy.


----------



## Catbird9

LailaT said:


> Hi friends, I've done lots of searching for the answer to my question but no luck so far.  So I'm starting this new post.
> For sellers who request a deposit on PayPal and the balance to be paid by wire transfer, does the sale record as an eBay sale?  I'm wondering because of earning eBay bucks as a buyer.  If the sale is not recorded on eBay then eBay is not getting their fee (and I don't know how there would be buyer protection).  But let's say trust between buyer/seller isn't an issue and wire transfer is acceptable, isn't the seller going this route to pay only the PayPal fee?  And is it PayPal fee on the whole price or only on the deposit amount?  I'm the buyer but wondering what this all represents to the seller who was not willing to accept full amount via PayPal (just making common sense assumptions here).  Also, I wouldn't be able to _use_ existing eBay bucks in this scenario I think...



If the item was listed was on eBay and you bought it there, then regardless of how you paid, the sale would be recorded as an eBay sale. 

The PayPal fee would only be applied to the amount the seller received through PayPal.

Also note:
"Marketplace Safety Tip
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




eBay does not recommend the use of instant cash wire transfer services, such as Western Union, for payments. While sellers may offer this option, they cannot require you to pay this way. If you suspect a seller is trying to commit fraud by insisting on payment through an instant cash wire transfer, please decline to use it and  report the seller to eBay. "
http://pages.ebay.com/ebaymotors/buy/deposit-paypal/


About your eBay Bucks:
"Among other restrictions, purchases made in the following categories DO NOT qualify:

eBay Motors (including Parts & Accessories)
Classifieds
Real Estate
Gift Cards & Coupons, but only for eBay Gift Cards within that category
Coins & Paper Money, but only for Bullion within that category
Business & Industrial
PLEASE NOTE: While eBay Bucks can't be earned on purchases in these categories, *the eBay Bucks Certificates can still be used for redemption in these categories*. See complete details on redemption."
http://pages.ebay.com/rewards/faq.html#7


----------



## LailaT

Thank you Catbird9!
It was a best offer that went back & forth twice and I accepted seller's last offer.  It was recorded as an accepted offer by eBay, but the invoice was only shown through PayPal (referencing the eBay item, photo, ID #, and accepted price) for the deposit amount.
So my questions remain, there was no option on the PayPal payment process to input eBay bucks certificate number.


----------



## whateve

LailaT said:


> Thank you Catbird9!
> It was a best offer that went back & forth twice and I accepted seller's last offer.  It was recorded as an accepted offer by eBay, but the invoice was only shown through PayPal (referencing the eBay item, photo, ID #, and accepted price) for the deposit amount.
> So my questions remain, there was no option on the PayPal payment process to input eBay bucks certificate number.


Since she sent you a paypal invoice, not an ebay invoice, I assume you still have the option of going to your ebay orders and clicking on the "pay now" button. If you do it that way, you'll be able to use your ebay bucks. Keep in mind that if you use ebay bucks, the seller can't give you any partial refunds.


----------



## LailaT

whateve said:


> Since she sent you a paypal invoice, not an ebay invoice, I assume you still have the option of going to your ebay orders and clicking on the "pay now" button. If you do it that way, you'll be able to use your ebay bucks. Keep in mind that if you use ebay bucks, the seller can't give you any partial refunds.



I recall her telling me not to Pay Now on the eBay page.  OK sorry for all the trouble, I'll work it out with seller when she returns to town to complete the transaction.  Thank you whateve & Catbird9 - this is a great resource spot for those of us who buy (and sell!) to know what we're in for with fees, protections, etc.


----------



## BeenBurned

LailaT said:


> I recall her telling me not to Pay Now on the eBay page.


I wonder why. Is she trying to sell outside ebay and save fees? If so, I don't recommend doing that.


----------



## LailaT

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder why. Is she trying to sell outside ebay and save fees? If so, I don't recommend doing that.


Precisely the reason.  
But she sees that as standard mode of operation for known resellers of the high priced Hermès (again, that's how I bought a couple of bags in years past from another reseller: Créateurs de Luxe) and I see that's what several others do currently require: a $1,000 deposit on PayPal with remainder due as wire transfer.
So, while I'm not recommending this type of transaction for those reading this post here new to this, in my case I trust this seller.  I just don't get how the sale is recorded as an eBay sale on the PayPal invoice while it seems to actually get around eBay and straight to PayPal


----------



## whateve

LailaT said:


> Precisely the reason.
> But she sees that as standard mode of operation for known resellers of the high priced Hermès (again, that's how I bought a couple of bags in years past from another reseller: Créateurs de Luxe) and I see that's what several others do currently require: a $1,000 deposit on PayPal with remainder due as wire transfer.
> So, while I'm not recommending this type of transaction for those reading this post here new to this, in my case I trust this seller.  I just don't get how the sale is recorded as an eBay sale on the PayPal invoice while it seems to actually get around eBay and straight to PayPal


I don't know because I've never done it, but I suppose the seller can mark it as paid in ebay. I don't think she will do this because then she would be responsible for paying ebay fees on the entire amount. I would imagine it would show up in ebay as if you never paid, and she can file a cancellation request in order to get ebay to credit back the fees. You would not have any ebay protection.


----------



## LailaT

whateve said:


> I don't know because I've never done it, but I suppose the seller can mark it as paid in ebay. I don't think she will do this because then she would be responsible for paying ebay fees on the entire amount. I would imagine it would show up in ebay as if you never paid, and she can file a cancellation request in order to get ebay to credit back the fees. You would not have any ebay protection.


Yes *whateve*, that's what happened.  Although the cancellation was due to seller leaving on emergency trip (so PayPal deposit was refunded) and promising to re-open transaction upon her return.  So that's what prompts my questions now - i will be buying the bag from her later this month.  At that time I won't have my eBay bucks available, but I didn't know how the seller fees and buyer purchase 'credit' goes.  (Again, although this is a highly atypical instance, i have reason to believe her.)  Thank you for all the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

LailaT said:


> Precisely the reason.
> *But she sees that as standard mode of operation for known resellers of the high priced Hermès (again, that's how I bought a couple of bags in years past from another reseller: Créateurs de Luxe) and I see that's what several others do currently require:* a $1,000 deposit on PayPal with remainder due as wire transfer.
> So, while I'm not recommending this type of transaction for those reading this post here new to this, in my case I trust this seller.  I just don't get how the sale is recorded as an eBay sale on the PayPal invoice while it seems to actually get around eBay and straight to PayPal


They may be "known" resellers but they aren't honest. IMO, a seller who doesn't want to pay ebay the fees that ebay rightly earns, then they should close their ebay accounts and sell on their own websites. 

But to use ebay for exposure then evade the fees is cheating, dishonest and unethical.


----------



## LailaT

I do see your point [emoji1417]


----------



## putoti

Hi ladies I'm new here.  So I just bought a Gucci on eBay and had it authenticated here - FAKE!  It passed the authentication using the listing photos but I took my own pictures and had it authenticated again because I had doubts.  Aside from that it has an unpleasant odor.  So last night I requested a return.  This morning, I saw an email from eBay telling me that they closed the case and the item is as described and I wont be getting my money back.  Granted there was no mention of "authentic" in the listing but still she shouldn't be listing it if she was not sure of authenticity.  WTF is my initial reaction upon waking up.  So I waited a few hours for eBay to open and appealed my case.  It took about 2 minutes of explaining and 2 minutes on hold and the rep told me they are giving me a refund without having to send the bag back. Whew! What a relief. I am wondering if eBay is being generous and refunding me from their own money or are they taking this from the seller?


----------



## BeenBurned

putoti said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here.  So I just bought a Gucci on eBay and had it authenticated here - FAKE!  It passed the authentication using the listing photos but I took my own pictures and had it authenticated again because I had doubts.  Aside from that it has an unpleasant odor.  So last night I requested a return.  This morning, I saw an email from eBay telling me that they closed the case and the item is as described and I wont be getting my money back.  Granted there was no mention of "authentic" in the listing but still she shouldn't be listing it if she was not sure of authenticity.  WTF is my initial reaction upon waking up.  So I waited a few hours for eBay to open and appealed my case.  It took about 2 minutes of explaining and 2 minutes on hold and the rep told me they are giving me a refund without having to send the bag back. Whew! What a relief. I am wondering if eBay is being generous and refunding me from their own money or are they taking this from the seller?


It doesn't matter that "authentic" wasn't in the listing. In order for any item to be listed, it MUST be authentic so authenticity is automatically (if not tacitly) presumed and guaranteed.

It sounds like they might have given a "courtesy" refund, meaning you get the refund from their coffers, seller keeps the money and the rest of us "pay" for ebay's goodwill gesture.

Edited: I found both authentications and compared your pictures to the listing and it's the same bag.


----------



## putoti

I don't think there was any switcheroo that happened. Looks to be the exact same bag. I just took better close up pictures. Same person actually did the 2 authentications and she said she's glad I took pictures again. The poor stitching is what made me doubt the authenticity and it was not clearly shown in the listing pictures. Also the serial number was not centered and aligned which could be easily missed in the picture if you angle the camera a bit. I was confident with eBay buyer protection so I didn't think I'd have any issue returning. So I was so surprised (blood rushed to my head) when eBay closed my case right away and sided with the seller initially.  How generous of eBay to not take money from the seller.  I don't know if she knew or not about the authenticity (or lack of) of her item because she said she "just got it from a lady here (assuming eBay) and used for a while then just kept in storage".


----------



## BeenBurned

putoti said:


> I don't think there was any switcheroo that happened. Looks to be the exact same bag. I just took better close up pictures. Same person actually did the 2 authentications and she said she's glad I took pictures again. The poor stitching is what made me doubt the authenticity and it was not clearly shown in the listing pictures. Also the serial number was not centered and aligned which could be easily missed in the picture if you angle the camera a bit. I was confident with eBay buyer protection so I didn't think I'd have any issue returning. So I was so surprised (blood rushed to my head) when eBay closed my case right away and sided with the seller initially.  How generous of eBay to not take money from the seller.  I don't know if she knew or not about the authenticity (or lack of) of her item because she said she "just got it from a lady here (assuming eBay) and used for a while then just kept in storage".


It sounds like they aren't making you return it right? If so, that further confirms it was a courtesy refund. And if that's the case, please don't donate it. That'll just keep it in circulation and it'll be resold to another unwitting buyer.


----------



## putoti

BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like they aren't making you return it right? If so, that further confirms it was a courtesy refund. And if that's the case, please don't donate it. That'll just keep it in circulation and it'll be resold to another unwitting buyer.


Yes they are not making me return it. I was waiting for them to tell me to destroy it haha. I don't intend to donate it. Is there a thread here on how to dispose of counterfeit items?


----------



## Catbird9

putoti said:


> Yes they are not making me return it. I was waiting for them to tell me to destroy it haha. I don't intend to donate it. Is there a thread here on how to dispose of counterfeit items?



I suppose the only way to make sure it's not put back into circulation is to cut it apart and throw the pieces in the trash. If you threw the whole bag in the trash someone could conceivably fish it out and resell it. (Yuck!)


----------



## BeenBurned

putoti said:


> Yes they are not making me return it. I was waiting for them to tell me to destroy it haha. I don't intend to donate it. Is there a thread here on how to dispose of counterfeit items?


There have been discussions on the ebay boards about what to do with fakes without adding to landfills. Some of the suggestions are ingenious and make real conversation pieces:

Fill a fake bag with cleaning supplies to carry from room to room while doing housework
fill with potting soil and use as planters. if you have several fakes, you can hang them 6-8 feet apart on a fence. If used outdoors, cut holes in the bottoms for drainage.

mark them inside and out with "fake," "counterfeit" and "not for resale" and give to a little girl to play dressup


----------



## putoti

BeenBurned, need your advice on what or how to give feedback to the seller who sold me the fake Gucci.  I don't usually give a negative feedback. I would also hate to receive a negative feedback if I truly didn't know that I sold a fake bag.  The bag stinks though but I didn't ask if it had a smell when I bought it.  Negative or neutral or nothing?


----------



## BeenBurned

putoti said:


> BeenBurned, need your advice on what or how to give feedback to the seller who sold me the fake Gucci.  I don't usually give a negative feedback. I would also hate to receive a negative feedback if I truly didn't know that I sold a fake bag.  The bag stinks though but I didn't ask if it had a smell when I bought it.  Negative or neutral or nothing?


TBH, I'm not sure you'll be able to leave feedback. Since the case was closed in the seller's favor and you got the refund by appealing the decision, I suspect that the case is probably still shown as being in the seller's favor. (And when the seller wins a case, the buyer can't leave feedback. And if they do, it can be removed.)

Since I can't see the case and don't know whether it was actually the decision that was reversed or if it was a courtesy refund, it's impossible to know what happened. (You can probably tell though.)

Since the seller can't relist the bag, a warning about it won't help future buyers about that bag anyway.

Wait for other opinions for different points of view. I'm not an advocate of dinging sellers unnecessarily. Keep in mind also that it's very possible that the seller didn't realize the bag was fake. Even the TPF authenticator deemed it as genuine the first time so if fake, it seems to be a close one.

OTOH, the seller does sell other highly faked brands and perhaps a neutral feedback might serve as a warning to buyers to verify that what they're buying is genuine. (Neutral and negative feedbacks no longer count against a seller.)

Personally, if I were the buyer, I wouldn't leave feedback at all.


----------



## putoti

Thanks BB, I checked and I can leave a feedback. But yeah I'm just going to let this go and not leave any feedback.


----------



## MAGJES

I've read so many threads and questions about this issue but now that it has happened to me today I can't believe I am coming up blank on what to do.  

My buyer messaged me this morning telling me that the tracking for the item she purchased from me shows as delivered but she did not get it.  She reported to ebay and I received the message this afternoon asking me to respond to the resolution center.  I mailed the package out using the ebay discount and printed the label via ebay so I know it was the correct address. The buyer is asking me to contact my post office and find out what happened.  What can the post office tell me other than it was delivered?  Wouldn't it be best and more productive for her to question her post office??  My daughter just had a C section and my time is limited as I need to be with her. I'd rather just refund this girl and not deal with the problem honestly.  I did ask her to check with her neighbors.


----------



## noshoepolish

MAGJES said:


> I've read so many threads and questions about this issue but now that it has happened to me today I can't believe I am coming up blank on what to do.
> 
> My buyer messaged me this morning telling me that the tracking for the item she purchased from me shows as delivered but she did not get it.  She reported to ebay and I received the message this afternoon asking me to respond to the resolution center.  I mailed the package out using the ebay discount and printed the label via ebay so I know it was the correct address. The buyer is asking me to contact my post office and find out what happened.  What can the post office tell me other than it was delivered?  Wouldn't it be best and more productive for her to question her post office??  My daughter just had a C section and my time is limited as I need to be with her. I'd rather just refund this girl and not deal with the problem honestly.  I did ask her to check with her neighbors.



Call her post office first thing in the morning, while the carriers are sorting mail and before the Post Office opens.  You will probably get someone on the phone.  Hopefully your packaging was something the carrier can remember.  If it shows delivered, you are covered but I would still call her carrier.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I've read so many threads and questions about this issue but now that it has happened to me today I can't believe I am coming up blank on what to do.
> 
> My buyer messaged me this morning telling me that the tracking for the item she purchased from me shows as delivered but she did not get it.  She reported to ebay and I received the message this afternoon asking me to respond to the resolution center.  I mailed the package out using the ebay discount and printed the label via ebay so I know it was the correct address. The buyer is asking me to contact my post office and find out what happened.  What can the post office tell me other than it was delivered?  Wouldn't it be best and more productive for her to question her post office??  My daughter just had a C section and my time is limited as I need to be with her. I'd rather just refund this girl and not deal with the problem honestly.  I did ask her to check with her neighbors.





noshoepolish said:


> Call her post office first thing in the morning, while the carriers are sorting mail and before the Post Office opens.  You will probably get someone on the phone.  Hopefully your packaging was something the carrier can remember.  If it shows delivered, you are covered but I would still call her carrier.


Don't refund. Even if she's telling the truth, you did your part and have proof of delivery so policy-wise, you're covered. 

If you have the time and stamina, look up the direct phone number to the post office in the delivery zip code and either you or she can call with the tracking number, date and tracking time. They can see who scanned it and follow up. 

But if she opens an INR dispute (or if she already has done so), input the tracking information and submit it.


----------



## MAGJES

Thank you for the info. I'll look up the info and call in the morning.  I want to make this right for her but I do not want to be a victim either. kwim.


----------



## Bratty1919

Hey all, I am wanting to start a PayPal-related thread that could run slightly amok....to whom should I message re: whether it's a good idea? Thanks?


----------



## QueenTweet

putoti said:


> BeenBurned, need your advice on what or how to give feedback to the seller who sold me the fake Gucci.  I don't usually give a negative feedback. I would also hate to receive a negative feedback if I truly didn't know that I sold a fake bag.  The bag stinks though but I didn't ask if it had a smell when I bought it.  Negative or neutral or nothing?



If the seller was selling other legit items then I would gather maybe this one slipped threw authentication and they had no idea. However, if the seller seems to have other luxury imposters in their store then you know deception was done intentionally. Personally neutral is well deserved if not negative.


----------



## Nikki_

Bratty1919 said:


> Hey all, I am wanting to start a PayPal-related thread that could run slightly amok....to whom should I message re: whether it's a good idea? Thanks?


I would message one of the eBay forum mods. The list can be located at the top of the page.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Nevermind!


----------



## Bratty1919

Nikki_ said:


> I would message one of the eBay forum mods. The list can be located at the top of the page.



Link please?


----------



## knightal

I wish to buy insurance for a $500 item but don't want the "insured" shown on the package and also don't want the buyer to have to be home to sign for it.  Does anyone know of any downsides on purchasing the shipCover insurance rather than the USPS insurance?  TIA!


----------



## Biermama

I recently rejoined eBay so I'm not as familiar with some of the more common bidding practices, and this feels a bit weird to me: with a few hours to go (and only 3 bids on a 7 day listing) someone places one bid almost doubling the price. Does this happen often?


----------



## whateve

Biermama said:


> I recently rejoined eBay so I'm not as familiar with some of the more common bidding practices, and this feels a bit weird to me: with a few hours to go (and only 3 bids on a 7 day listing) someone places one bid almost doubling the price. Does this happen often?


You can't see the actual amount that someone bids. No matter what you bid, your bid will show up as the minimum bid if there are no other bids, the actual amount of your bid if someone has already placed a bid bigger than yours, or the amount that is one increment above the highest bid if you bid more than anyone else. For example, if the bid is currently at $10 and you bid $20: If the last bidder's maximum bid was $10, your bid will show as $11. If the last bidder's maximum bid was $15, your bid will show as $16. If the last bidder's maximum bid was $25, your bid will show as $20 and a new bid for them will appear automatically for the amount of $21.

To answer your question, if a bidder doesn't think she will be there for the final moments of the auction, she may put in the maximum amount she was willing to pay. If she is the highest bidder, you can't tell what her maximum bid is.


----------



## Biermama

whateve said:


> You can't see the actual amount that someone bids. No matter what you bid, your bid will show up as the minimum bid if there are no other bids, the actual amount of your bid if someone has already placed a bid bigger than yours, or the amount that is one increment above the highest bid if you bid more than anyone else. For example, if the bid is currently at $10 and you bid $20: If the last bidder's maximum bid was $10, your bid will show as $11. If the last bidder's maximum bid was $15, your bid will show as $16. If the last bidder's maximum bid was $25, your bid will show as $20 and a new bid for them will appear automatically for the amount of $21.
> 
> To answer your question, if a bidder doesn't think she will be there for the final moments of the auction, she may put in the maximum amount she was willing to pay. If she is the highest bidder, you can't tell what her maximum bid is.


I get that cuz that's what I do so I don't get caught up in emotional bidding. I guess I never took into account that other people do that too. I won so I could look at the bidding history which is what made me ponder. Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Biermama said:


> I recently rejoined eBay so I'm not as familiar with some of the more common bidding practices, and this feels a bit weird to me: with a few hours to go (and only 3 bids on a 7 day listing) someone places one bid almost doubling the price. Does this happen often?





whateve said:


> You can't see the actual amount that someone bids. No matter what you bid, your bid will show up as the minimum bid if there are no other bids, the actual amount of your bid if someone has already placed a bid bigger than yours, or the amount that is one increment above the highest bid if you bid more than anyone else. For example, if the bid is currently at $10 and you bid $20: If the last bidder's maximum bid was $10, your bid will show as $11. If the last bidder's maximum bid was $15, your bid will show as $16. If the last bidder's maximum bid was $25, your bid will show as $20 and a new bid for them will appear automatically for the amount of $21.
> 
> To answer your question, if a bidder doesn't think she will be there for the final moments of the auction, she may put in the maximum amount she was willing to pay. If she is the highest bidder, you can't tell what her maximum bid is.





Biermama said:


> I get that cuz that's what I do so I don't get caught up in emotional bidding. I guess I never took into account that other people do that too. I won so I could look at the bidding history which is what made me ponder. Thanks


If you go into the bidding history and click on "show automatic bids," you can see how the proxy bidding works.


----------



## Biermama

If you as a seller were asked to take a return because an item had damage not disclosed would you prefer the item back or to give a partial refund? If refund, what would you offer? (Item:14 shipping:10)


----------



## BeenBurned

Biermama said:


> If you as a seller were asked to take a return because an item had damage not disclosed would you prefer the item back or to give a partial refund? If refund, what would you offer? (Item:14 shipping:10)


More information is needed.


----------



## Biermama

oops, couldn't figure out how to delete


----------



## Biermama

BeenBurned said:


> More information is needed.


I understand, I was trying to be vague/respectful in case buyer is member.....but I could really use some advice: I bought a (black) coach bag, not in perfect shape, but not a total tear down. It ended up being about $25 with shipping. When I got the bag there were (white/tan) paint splatters in several places so I initiated a return. As a seller would you rather issue a refund vs have the item returned? And if so, what would you offer?


----------



## BeenBurned

Biermama said:


> I understand, I was trying to be vague/respectful in case buyer is member.....but I could really use some advice: I bought a (black) coach bag, not in perfect shape, but not a total tear down. It ended up being about $25 with shipping. When I got the bag there were (white/tan) paint splatters in several places so I initiated a return. As a seller would you rather issue a refund vs have the item returned? And if so, what would you offer?


I understand why you were evasive but depending on the nature of the problem and the circumstances of the listing, i.e., how described, how pictured, etc., answers would vary. 

How I would handle it might differ from how others would do it. I generally don't like issuing partials because they're requested too often as a way for buyers to get the item at a price lower than what they'd agreed to. I try to accurately describe and photograph anything that could be an issue and if the listing showed the problem, my stock response would be "return for refund." 

OTOH, if I made an honest mistake and missed something, I'd be willing to work with the buyer on an appropriate partial refund to compensate for a possible loss of value resulting from the misdescribed item. 

If I suspect the buyer is a PFF (laughingly described as a "professional partial fisher" in another discussion and/or if I believe that the price was commensurate with condition, the "return for refund" mantra would be repeated. 

Without seeing the listing, description and pictures, I can't say how I'd handle your specific case. You say you initiated a return. So are you implying that the seller preferred giving you a partial? If that's the case, it doesn't sound unreasonable if it's the seller who's making the partial offer.


----------



## Biermama

BeenBurned said:


> I understand why you were evasive but depending on the nature of the problem and the circumstances of the listing, i.e., how described, how pictured, etc., answers would vary.
> 
> How I would handle it might differ from how others would do it. I generally don't like issuing partials because they're requested too often as a way for buyers to get the item at a price lower than what they'd agreed to. I try to accurately describe and photograph anything that could be an issue and if the listing showed the problem, my stock response would be "return for refund."
> 
> OTOH, if I made an honest mistake and missed something, I'd be willing to work with the buyer on an appropriate partial refund to compensate for a possible loss of value resulting from the misdescribed item.
> 
> If I suspect the buyer is a PFF (laughingly described as a "professional partial fisher" in another discussion and/or if I believe that the price was commensurate with condition, the "return for refund" mantra would be repeated.
> 
> Without seeing the listing, description and pictures, I can't say how I'd handle your specific case. You say you initiated a return. So are you implying that the seller preferred giving you a partial? If that's the case, it doesn't sound unreasonable if it's the seller who's making the partial offer.



Yes, I initiated the return and they offered me a small refund - not really enough to make me want to keep the bag - and no, I'm not a PPF lol. I guess I just wanted the perspective from another seller as to a fair amount (refund) they would offer - which I know is difficult without pictures. Also as hokey as it sounds, I don't want to screw the seller either; hopefully they aren't on the hook for a lot besides the return postage.


----------



## Catbird9

Biermama said:


> I understand, I was trying to be vague/respectful in case buyer is member.....but I could really use some advice: I bought a (black) coach bag, not in perfect shape, but not a total tear down. It ended up being about $25 with shipping. When I got the bag there were (white/tan) paint splatters in several places so I initiated a return. As a seller would you rather issue a refund vs have the item returned? And if so, what would you offer?



If I were that seller I would rather give a partial refund. If she takes the return she will take a loss on the shipping both ways. Plus then she has to try and resell the bag. The value of the bag is too probably low to compensate. She will probably lose _less_ by giving a partial refund ($5 or so) and just being done with it. Lesson learned. 

Of course the buyer can refuse the offer and go ahead and return the bag anyway, which is probably what I would do in this case...UNLESS I  wanted to try to salvage the bag as a rehab project, and if the bag would be worth considerably more if I succeeded.


----------



## Biermama

Catbird9 said:


> If I were that seller I would rather give a partial refund. If she takes the return she will take a loss on the shipping both ways. Plus then she has to try and resell the bag. The value of the bag is too probably low to compensate. She will probably lose _less_ by giving a partial refund ($5 or so) and just being done with it. Lesson learned.
> 
> Of course the buyer can refuse the offer and go ahead and return the bag anyway, which is probably what I would do in this case...UNLESS I  wanted to try to salvage the bag as a rehab project, and if the bag would be worth considerably more if I succeeded.



Thanks for weighing in Catbird. I thought about doing just that, but it's not a particularly hard to find or special piece so while the rehab would be fun I don't think it would necessarily be profitable.


----------



## Nikki_

Bratty1919 said:


> Link please?


Sorry for delay, I wasn't aware that you responded.
There is no link for the mod list but a pop-up appears for this list. 
If you're on the eBay forum, look at the top of the page and you'll see the "moderator list." Click it and the mods names will appear.


----------



## BeenBurned

Biermama said:


> Yes, I initiated the return and they offered me a small refund - not really enough to make me want to keep the bag - and no, I'm not a PPF lol. I guess I just wanted the perspective from another seller as to a fair amount (refund) they would offer - which I know is difficult without pictures. Also as hokey as it sounds, I don't want to screw the seller either; hopefully they aren't on the hook for a lot besides the return postage.


No, there was no implication that you are a PPF particularly based on the fact that you didn't ask for it but she offered. 

I'm not surprised at all that the seller made the offer but as pointed out, you aren't obligated to take it. Insist on the refund. It's commendable that you don't want to take advantage of the seller but she is the one whose listing wasn't transparent enough so she will be out shipping in both directions. 

Hopefully if she relists, she'll have learned a lesson and will be fully open about the condition.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I sold a bag on eBay on Aug. 31 and shipped it Sept. 1, via USPS Priority Mail, fully insured and with signature confirmation. USPS attempted to deliver the package to the buyer's address on Sept. 3 but left a notice since no one was there to sign for the package. According to the USPS tracking, the buyer still has not picked up the package. The buyer has not responded to my messages through eBay. If the buyer does not retrieve the package by Sept. 18, USPS will return the package to me. Anyone have any clue what could be going on here, or what I should do about it?


----------



## whateve

Cosmopolitan said:


> I sold a bag on eBay on Aug. 31 and shipped it Sept. 1, via USPS Priority Mail, fully insured and with signature confirmation. USPS attempted to deliver the package to the buyer's address on Sept. 3 but left a notice since no one was there to sign for the package. According to the USPS tracking, the buyer still has not picked up the package. The buyer has not responded to my messages through eBay. If the buyer does not retrieve the package by Sept. 18, USPS will return the package to me. Anyone have any clue what could be going on here, or what I should do about it?


There isn't much you can do about it. EBay might give you your buyer's  phone number if you want to try to call her.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cosmopolitan said:


> I sold a bag on eBay on Aug. 31 and shipped it Sept. 1, via USPS Priority Mail, fully insured and with signature confirmation. USPS attempted to deliver the package to the buyer's address on Sept. 3 but left a notice since no one was there to sign for the package. According to the USPS tracking, the buyer still has not picked up the package. The buyer has not responded to my messages through eBay. If the buyer does not retrieve the package by Sept. 18, USPS will return the package to me. Anyone have any clue what could be going on here, or what I should do about it?





whateve said:


> There isn't much you can do about it. EBay might give you your buyer's  phone number if you want to try to call her.


I wouldn't recommend calling. I've seen too much anecdotal evidence (as well as my own personal experiences) where items will be picked up by the buyers but for some reason, in these cases, the postal clerk forgets to scan as "delivered." 

You will certainly hear from the buyer if she hasn't received it and at that point, you can contact the receiving/delivering post office (direct phone number) to follow up. My guess is that because you haven't heard, she probably received it. The old phrase "no news is good news" applies here. 

The concern is that there are buyers who are savvy enough to know that the lack of d.c. is a slam-dunk win in an INR dispute and although they may not have followed tracking previously, you're calling attention to the fact that it's showing as not received by her. Sometimes those buyers will then file INR. (In this case, with full insurance, the post office would probably cover its butt and follow up with their employees so you'd have a bit more leverage but still.....

My advice is to wait and see whether you hear from the buyer and respond and follow up at that point.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

whateve said:


> There isn't much you can do about it. EBay might give you your buyer's  phone number if you want to try to call her.





BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't recommend calling. I've seen too much anecdotal evidence (as well as my own personal experiences) where items will be picked up by the buyers but for some reason, in these cases, the postal clerk forgets to scan as "delivered."
> 
> You will certainly hear from the buyer if she hasn't received it and at that point, you can contact the receiving/delivering post office (direct phone number) to follow up. My guess is that because you haven't heard, she probably received it. The old phrase "no news is good news" applies here.
> 
> The concern is that there are buyers who are savvy enough to know that the lack of d.c. is a slam-dunk win in an INR dispute and although they may not have followed tracking previously, you're calling attention to the fact that it's showing as not received by her. Sometimes those buyers will then file INR. (In this case, with full insurance, the post office would probably cover its butt and follow up with their employees so you'd have a bit more leverage but still.....
> 
> My advice is to wait and see whether you hear from the buyer and respond and follow up at that point.



Thanks for your replies. I agree that its certainly a possibility that the buyer actually has received the package but USPS didn't mark it as delivered. Otherwise you'd think the buyer would have contacted me, since the sale was two weeks ago. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for your replies. I agree that its certainly a possibility that the buyer actually has received the package but USPS didn't mark it as delivered. *Otherwise you'd think the buyer would have contacted me, since the sale was two weeks ago. Keeping my fingers crossed.*


That's why I recommend against poking her. You WILL hear if she doesn't get it! I guarantee it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BeenBurned said:


> That's why I recommend against poking her. You WILL hear if she doesn't get it! I guarantee it.



Hopefully I haven't screwed this up by sending her two messages already. I was trying to be proactive and positive in making sure she got the package. And hopefully she will be honest about the situation. She's got 57 feedback, 100% positive score fwiw.


----------



## PikaboICU

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hopefully I haven't screwed this up by sending her two messages already. I was trying to be proactive and positive in making sure she got the package. And hopefully she will be honest about the situation. She's got 57 feedback, 100% positive score fwiw.



Just wanted to let you know all buyers have 100% FB.
Unless they are also selling on that account- 
eBay removed seller's ability to leave Neg FB for buyers some years ago.

The more telling FB is what your buyer is leaving for other sellers! If you're going to check buyer FB, that's the one you want to read. 
CHEERS


----------



## whateve

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hopefully I haven't screwed this up by sending her two messages already. I was trying to be proactive and positive in making sure she got the package. And hopefully she will be honest about the situation. She's got 57 feedback, 100% positive score fwiw.


If the post office forgot to get the signature when she picked it up it won't  show as delivered.


----------



## holiday123

This probably belongs in the "pet peeves," but here it is:  I won an item on 9/2/16.  Seller's estimated handling time was 3 business days.  Auction advertised Priority mail shipping.  This was a holiday weekend so Monday didn't count as a business day.  Estimated delivery was 9/10/16.  I emailed the seller on 9/7 and 9/8 for tracking.  No response until 9/9 I get a message that item was sent last night, I'll upload tracking in a little while....
9/10/16 comes, no package, no tracking.  Ebay makes me wait until 9/11/16 to open an item not received case.  The case cannot be closed until 9/16/16 because Ebay gives the seller 3 business days to respond.  9/11/16 doesn't count because it's a Sunday, but what peeves me is that 9/12/16 doesn't count either!  Ebay gives the seller a full business day after the case is open before the clock begins so the actual 3 business days are Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. 
Seller doesn't respond to case so I message again Tuesday saying at this point, don't send, just issue refund.  Seller finally responds Wednesday (last night) saying sorry for the delay, I'll upload tracking in the morning.
I just got the tracking, it is for UPS and says "invalid" when I try to see when item was posted.  Granted the listing was for priority mail (I can't see what UPS speed item was sent with invalid tracking number) and item is only having to travel from Georgia to Florida.  If it was shipped Thursday as stated I would have received it by now.
Anyway, I messaged again saying if item is just now being sent, please do not send and issue refund.  Crickets.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow to ask Ebay to step in. 

So I guess my question is 1) if item finally arrives and (seller was 0 feedback and item was pre-owned) isn't as described, am I out of luck since I already had to open an INR? and 2) does this deserve a negative feedback?  I really don't like leaving negatives, but 2 weeks to get an item GA to FL and I sent probably 6 messages and only got 2 responses days later? Maybe I'm just expecting too much?


----------



## PikaboICU

holiday123 said:


> ?



No you're not _out of luck_ for a not as described case..
You can still open one if needed.. Just imagine how many scammy sellers would send a buyer trash after opening an INR case LOL
A seller could just post you garbage or an empty box and say "Na-Na-Na-Na-Na-Na you're stuck with it, you can't open a SNAD" 

So you're within your right to do so..
That said, wait until the very end of your transaction and you're cooled down and see what you feel about the FB.
If you still feel a Neg is due or perhaps a neutral- than it likely is..


----------



## holiday123

PikaboICU said:


> No you're not _out of luck_ for a not as described case..
> You can still open one if needed.. Just imagine how many scammy sellers would send a buyer trash after opening an INR case LOL
> A seller could just post you garbage or an empty box and say "Na-Na-Na-Na-Na-Na you're stuck with it, you can't open a SNAD" [emoji14]
> 
> So you're within your right to do so..
> That said, wait until the very end of your transaction and you're cooled down and see what you feel about the FB.
> If you still feel a Neg is due or perhaps a neutral- than it likely is.. [emoji2]


Thank you.  I was thinking that...sellers would just wait for a INR and post junk  lol,  but I've never had a terrible seller before so I wasn't sure how it works. My experience with ebay has been 99% positive  (well less seller fees ha) 
I probably won't leave any feedback because I really hate to leave negative,  especially for a new seller. 
As a buyer who goes on ebay looking for deals,  I welcome new sellers who just want to get rid of their items. As a seller,  I emphasize with newbies who don't know all the rules.  I just don't like being told it shipped a week ago when it hasn't even shipped yet.  Hard to tell scammers from uninformed these days. 

Sent from my A0001 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PikaboICU

holiday123 said:


> Thank you.  I was thinking that...sellers would just wait for a INR and post junk  lol,  but I've never had a terrible seller before so I wasn't sure how it works. My experience with ebay has been 99% positive  (well less seller fees ha)
> I probably won't leave any feedback because I really hate to leave negative,  especially for a new seller.
> As a buyer who goes on ebay looking for deals,  I welcome new sellers who just want to get rid of their items. As a seller,  I emphasize with newbies who don't know all the rules.  I just don't like being told it shipped a week ago when it hasn't even shipped yet.  Hard to tell scammers from uninformed these days.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using PurseForum mobile app




Oh I totally agree! 
I am the exact same- often I get the best deals from newbie or very infrequent sellers. 
I once bought a brand new with tags Bal Velo for $800- that seller hand wrote her label & didn't even post with tracking! 
I was glad she didn't sell to a dishonest buyer. 

I don't believe I've ever left a neg yet- it just makes me feel cruddy but wait & see how the item turns out.
If it's not exactly as described after late post & lying too! Then heck yeah, newbie seller or no, they need the neg! 
Good Luck! Fingers crossed the item is _better than described_.


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> Thank you.  I was thinking that...sellers would just wait for a INR and post junk  lol,  but I've never had a terrible seller before so I wasn't sure how it works. My experience with ebay has been 99% positive  (well less seller fees ha)
> I probably won't leave any feedback because I really hate to leave negative,  especially for a new seller.
> As a buyer who goes on ebay looking for deals,  I welcome new sellers who just want to get rid of their items. As a seller,  I emphasize with newbies who don't know all the rules.  I just don't like being told it shipped a week ago when it hasn't even shipped yet.  Hard to tell scammers from uninformed these days.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using PurseForum mobile app



A seller who doesn't respond to your messages, give you false information about when she shipped the item, then finally uploads inaccurate tracking information, deserves neutral feedback at the very least. She may not be a scammer but she definitely needs to get her act together!


----------



## holiday123

PikaboICU said:


> Oh I totally agree!
> I am the exact same- often I get the best deals from newbie or very infrequent sellers.
> I once bought a brand new with tags Bal Velo for $800- that seller hand wrote her label & didn't even post with tracking!
> I was glad she didn't sell to a dishonest buyer.
> 
> I don't believe I've ever left a neg yet- it just makes me feel cruddy but wait & see how the item turns out.
> If it's not exactly as described after late post & lying too! Then heck yeah, newbie seller or no, they need the neg!
> Good Luck! Fingers crossed the item is _better than described_.


Wow,  that was an awesome deal! 

Sent from my A0001 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## holiday123

Catbird9 said:


> A seller who doesn't respond to your messages, give you false information about when she shipped the item, then finally uploads inaccurate tracking information, deserves neutral feedback at the very least. She may not be a scammer but she definitely needs to get her act together!


I've been watching her feedback because she sold 2 other things that day  and I want to see if others had awful communication or shipping.  So far,  she's still at 0. I really don't want to get her suspended,  but she needs to learn. 

Sent from my A0001 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Yuki85

Hi, I am back here.
I would like to sell my Gucci Bamboo Handle Bag and a LV as I mentioned previously. And the recommendation was Tradesy but unfortunately they are not offering international shipments.

I do not want to sell them on eBay, may I ask if somebody know a online second hand shop in Europe or even better in Austria? Thank you in advance.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> I've been watching her feedback because she sold 2 other things that day  and I want to see if others had awful communication or shipping.  So far,  she's still at 0. I really don't want to get her suspended,  but she needs to learn.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using PurseForum mobile app


Follow up: Ebay closed the case in my favor and refunded me on 9/17.  Today 9/20, the bag arrives.  It was mailed on 9/15, not 9/8 as they told me (auction was won 9/2).  It was sent to the wrong address (they put loop vs. street rd).  I have messaged the seller to send an invoice less the shipping charge - do you think that is fair?


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> Follow up: Ebay closed the case in my favor and refunded me on 9/17.  Today 9/20, the bag arrives.  It was mailed on 9/15, not 9/8 as they told me (auction was won 9/2).  It was sent to the wrong address (they put loop vs. street rd).  I have messaged the seller to send an invoice less the shipping charge - do you think that is fair?



Yes, it seems fair to me. Thanks for the follow-up -- it's interesting to learn how these things turn out.


----------



## PikaboICU

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, I am back here.
> I would like to sell my Gucci Bamboo Handle Bag and a LV as I mentioned previously. And the recommendation was Tradesy but unfortunately they are not offering international shipments.
> 
> I do not want to sell them on eBay, may I ask if somebody know a online second hand shop in Europe or even better in Austria? Thank you in advance.




Hello..
Are you sure about this?
Tradesy has recently started Global listings.. They were US only at first but have since branched out.. 
If you haven't checked recently, you might check again.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

MAGJES said:


> Thank you for the info. I'll look up the info and call in the morning.  I want to make this right for her but I do not want to be a victim either. kwim.



Yes. Definitely call the destination post office either early in the morning or later that day before the mail carrier leaves work that day. 

Something similar happened to me before:
Shipped and got signature confirmation but the buyer said she didn't receive it. Called the buyer's post office and talked to the mail carrier and she clearly remembered the delivery process and explicitly mentioned how the lady suffering from arthritis signed for it. Mentioned that to the buyer and the package miraculously appeared and all was good.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Follow up: Ebay closed the case in my favor and refunded me on 9/17.  Today 9/20, the bag arrives.  It was mailed on 9/15, not 9/8 as they told me (auction was won 9/2).  It was sent to the wrong address (they put loop vs. street rd).  I have messaged the seller to send an invoice less the shipping charge - do you think that is fair?


More than fair. If you weren't honest, you wouldn't _have_ to send her anything!


----------



## Yuki85

PikaboICU said:


> Hello..
> Are you sure about this?
> Tradesy has recently started Global listings.. They were US only at first but have since branched out..
> If you haven't checked recently, you might check again.



That's strange! Because I got the email from them on 16 September telling me that sellers cannot be from outside of US. [emoji15]


----------



## PikaboICU

Yuki85 said:


> That's strange! Because I got the email from them on 16 September telling me that sellers cannot be from outside of US. [emoji15]



Ok so I did some research into the "Tradesy Goes Global" thing and you're correct.
Seems they only went global for BUYERS.

A bit one sided if you ask me.. 
My apologies for the misinformation.


----------



## Yuki85

PikaboICU said:


> Ok so I did some research into the "Tradesy Goes Global" thing and you're correct.
> Seems they only went global for BUYERS.
> 
> A bit one sided if you ask me..
> My apologies for the misinformation.



Unfortunately, many US sites do not deal with non US-Sellers.


----------



## Toby93

PikaboICU said:


> Ok so I did some research into the "Tradesy Goes Global" thing and you're correct.
> Seems they only went global for BUYERS.
> 
> A bit one sided if you ask me..
> My apologies for the misinformation.





Yuki85 said:


> Unfortunately, many US sites do not deal with non US-Sellers.


It is a bit one sided, but I have spoken to Tradesy and they said that as long as it is mailed from within the US then it's  fine.  I am in Canada but close to the US border so I mail my sales from there.  For my purchases, I have them sent to my US address.  The global program is probably just as expensive as eBays


----------



## chicinthecity777

Another shipping question. I sent a package as tracked and signed for from the UK to the U.S. Tracking shows "Arrived at USPS Facility DALLAS, TX on September 22, 2016" but it hasn't moved since. I don't know what's going on and how come it takes so many days to deliver something to an address in the same city of the facility? My buyer  hasn't contacted me. Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, I am back here.
> I would like to sell my Gucci Bamboo Handle Bag and a LV as I mentioned previously. And the recommendation was Tradesy but unfortunately they are not offering international shipments.
> 
> I do not want to sell them on eBay, may I ask if somebody know a online second hand shop in Europe or even better in Austria? Thank you in advance.


Have you tried Collector Square? They are based in Paris.


----------



## Catbird9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Another shipping question. I sent a package as tracked and signed for from the UK to the U.S. Tracking shows "Arrived at USPS Facility DALLAS, TX on September 22, 2016" but it hasn't moved since. I don't know what's going on and how come it takes so many days to deliver something to an address in the same city of the facility? My buyer  hasn't contacted me. Thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477353



It looks like you sent it via Registered Mail. Registered Mail requires a signature. Probably the buyer has been notified and they haven't picked up the item yet. OR they _have_ picked it up, but the item was not scanned as Delivered.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like you sent it via Registered Mail. Registered Mail requires a signature. Probably the buyer has been notified and they haven't picked up the item yet. OR they _have_ picked it up, but the item was not scanned as Delivered.


Ok. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Another shipping question. I sent a package as tracked and signed for from the UK to the U.S. Tracking shows "Arrived at USPS Facility DALLAS, TX on September 22, 2016" but it hasn't moved since. I don't know what's going on and how come it takes so many days to deliver something to an address in the same city of the facility? My buyer  hasn't contacted me. Thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477353





Catbird9 said:


> It looks like you sent it via Registered Mail. Registered Mail requires a signature. Probably the buyer has been notified and they haven't picked up the item yet. OR *they have picked it up, but the item was not scanned as Delivered*.


The part in red is my guess. 

I wouldn't contact the buyer; you WILL hear if she doesn't get it! At that point, you can proceed as necessary.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> The part in red is my guess.
> 
> I wouldn't contact the buyer; you WILL hear if she doesn't get it! At that point, you can proceed as necessary.


Thank you! And this is highly annoying! Wouldn't I be vulnerable if it doesn't scan as delivered? I paid extra for tracking and signature!


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! And this is highly annoying! Wouldn't I be vulnerable if it doesn't scan as delivered? I paid extra for tracking and signature!


It's possible but if that were to happen (and if the buyer filed a dispute), my suggestion would be to follow up with a phone call directly to the postal facility in the buyer's zip code. (At it's premature to worry yet.)


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> It's possible but if that were to happen (and if the buyer filed a dispute), my suggestion would be to follow up with a phone call directly to the postal facility in the buyer's zip code. (At it's premature to worry yet.)


Thank you! Let's hope we don't have to come to that.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have more details about the new Ebay concierge program? I have searched here and on google but have not found any helpful info.
A month or two ago eBay sent me a survey asking about which features I would be interested in adding for a concierge service. They made it sound like at that time it was going to be an extra fee service. I filled out the survey and said that I would be willing to pay an extra fee if they would check the items for authenticity and condition before I received them (this was one of their options in the survey). I was hoping they would offer these features but it doesn't sound like they are planning to do this in the near future.
I received an invitation for the concierge service a couple weeks ago but I couldn't find out anything more about it online. I got another email today saying I was enrolled in the service unless I wanted to opt out of it.
Their email invitation and what I read on eBay doesn't really make it sound like the concierge service is offering anything different than regular eBay customer service. Am I missing something?


----------



## PikaboICU

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have more details about the new Ebay concierge program? I have searched here and on google but have not found any helpful info.
> A month or two ago eBay sent me a survey asking about which features I would be interested in adding for a concierge service. They made it sound like at that time it was going to be an extra fee service. I filled out the survey and said that I would be willing to pay an extra fee if they would check the items for authenticity and condition before I received them (this was one of their options in the survey). I was hoping they would offer these features but it doesn't sound like they are planning to do this in the near future.
> I received an invitation for the concierge service a couple weeks ago but I couldn't find out anything more about it online. I got another email today saying I was enrolled in the service unless I wanted to opt out of it.
> Their email invitation and what I read on eBay doesn't really make it sound like the concierge service is offering anything different than regular eBay customer service. Am I missing something?
> ]




I got the exact same emails- the only info we have so far is what was in those 2 emails. 
I believe it's mostly for buying- it's like specialized/expedited customer service for buying- (best guess).

They keep saying "details to come" so hopefully we'll get the deets eventually.


----------



## nicole0612

PikaboICU said:


> I got the exact same emails- the only info we have so far is what was in those 2 emails.
> I believe it's mostly for buying- it's like specialized/expedited customer service for buying- (best guess).
> 
> They keep saying "details to come" so hopefully we'll get the deets eventually.



Thanks, yes we shall see.


----------



## BeenBurned

PikaboICU said:


> I got the exact same emails- the only info we have so far is what was in those 2 emails.
> I believe it's mostly for buying- it's like specialized/expedited customer service for buying- (best guess).
> 
> They keep saying "details to come" so hopefully we'll get the deets eventually.


Sheesh! It's September 27 - 4 days before it starts and they still haven't provided details? How long do they plan to wait?!?!!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh! It's September 27 - 4 days before it starts and they still haven't provided details? How long do they plan to wait?!?!!



Look what just came in the mail...it looks so snazzy, yet it is just as vague as the emails!


----------



## Catbird9

nicole0612 said:


> Look what just came in the mail...it looks so snazzy, yet it is just as vague as the emails!
> 
> View attachment 3477901
> 
> View attachment 3477902
> 
> View attachment 3477903



It does say the service is "free" (at least for now). 

One thing this new service seems designed to do for eBay is provide them with highly personalized, individual information about the participants in the program. I have no idea how they selected the pilot group, but I'm guessing it has something to do with their buying activity on eBay.


----------



## PikaboICU

Catbird9 said:


> It does say the service is "free" (at least for now).
> 
> One thing this new service seems designed to do for eBay is provide them with highly personalized, individual information about the participants in the program. I have no idea how they selected the pilot group, but I'm guessing it has something to do with their buying activity on eBay.




Ok YES!
 I'm Pika and I'm a Shop-A-Holic..


----------



## nicole0612

Catbird9 said:


> It does say the service is "free" (at least for now).
> 
> One thing this new service seems designed to do for eBay is provide them with highly personalized, individual information about the participants in the program. I have no idea how they selected the pilot group, but I'm guessing it has something to do with their buying activity on eBay.



Yes, I don't really see the advantage for ME as a participant.


----------



## whateve

I had a buyer open a INR case in ebay. The buyer thought it might have been put in the wrong box in his complex. I uploaded tracking. Then I went on vacation. When I came back I contacted the buyer through the case to see if there was any progress. Today he told me he found it. The case will close automatically in a week. Should I wait for that, or should I escalate to get it closed?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I had a buyer open a INR case in ebay. The buyer thought it might have been put in the wrong box in his complex. I uploaded tracking. Then I went on vacation. When I came back I contacted the buyer through the case to see if there was any progress. Today he told me he found it. The case will close automatically in a week. Should I wait for that, or should I escalate to get it closed?


If tracking shows as "delivered," I'd call or escalate to get it closed. Why have it sitting open for another week?


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> If tracking shows as "delivered," I'd call or escalate to get it closed. Why have it sitting open for another week?



Agree I would upload the tracking to the case call & have it closed while you're on the phone. INR cases are one type that can cause a defect so as BB said, I wouldn't leave it stewing..


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If tracking shows as "delivered," I'd call or escalate to get it closed. Why have it sitting open for another week?





PikaboICU said:


> Agree I would upload the tracking to the case call & have it closed while you're on the phone. INR cases are one type that can cause a defect so as BB said, I wouldn't leave it stewing..


Thank you. The buyer just closed it so I hope that is the end of it. He was one of those buyers who asked a million questions before the sale.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> It's possible but if that were to happen (and if the buyer filed a dispute), my suggestion would be to follow up with a phone call directly to the postal facility in the buyer's zip code. (At it's premature to worry yet.)


The tracking still hasn't changed, saying it "has arrived at facility 9 days ago". The buyer hasn't contacted me or left a feedback. I think it was delivered but not updated. I paid for tracking AND signature so it looks like I won't ever get a signature. The item is more than $750 and I am not happy!


----------



## JadaStormy

I paid for an item plus shipping and the listing said priority mail. Once the seller shipped they used USPS Retail ground, which I had to google. It's basically a new name for parcel post.

How would you handle this? Ding on the feedback? Ask for a refund on additional postage? I understand that I agreed to the shipping rate, but that was for priority mail. It's going to take over a week for package that should arrive in 2-3 days with priority.


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> I paid for an item plus shipping and the listing said priority mail. Once the seller shipped they used USPS Retail ground, which I had to google. It's basically a new name for parcel post.
> 
> How would you handle this? Ding on the feedback? Ask for a refund on additional postage? I understand that I agreed to the shipping rate, but that was for priority mail. It's going to take over a week for package that should arrive in 2-3 days with priority.


I thought the "new" name for parcel post was "parcel select." 

This is what you might consider. Calculate the shipping cost of based on the approximate weight and go to usps.com and calculate shipping cost of both Priority and parcel post. Since the listing stated  priority mail, I would probably email the seller that you noticed she made a shipping error in using parcel post (or whatever term) when she  advertised Priority mail and since you paid for priority, you'd like a refund of the $x difference in cost.


----------



## Chickii86

I don't have enough privileges to start my own thread but I'm wondering if I could get some opinions on what to do. 

I panick purchased a bag on eBay that I had been looking for (Gucci Sukey Medium Top Handle) and afterwards it was authenticated here as being fake. I paid for an authentication from Castira and she also says it's fake. 

The seller is insisting it's real and you can't authenticate a bag via pictures. She tried to sell it to rebagg.com and they ended up declining the bag due to an imperfection in one of the handles. I was able to see the emails back and forth between her and rebagg. They didn't mention anything about authenticity. 

She's insisting I look at the bag in person and if I want to return to her she'll waive the 10% restock fee. 

I live in Canada though, so shipping it back and getting my import fees etc back will be a hassle. I don't want a fake bag but she's really insisting that the bag is real. 

What would you guys do? I really don't know what to do. If it is real i really want the bag


----------



## Catbird9

Chickii86 said:


> I don't have enough privileges to start my own thread but I'm wondering if I could get some opinions on what to do.
> 
> I panick purchased a bag on eBay that I had been looking for (Gucci Sukey Medium Top Handle) and afterwards it was authenticated here as being fake. I paid for an authentication from Castira and she also says it's fake.
> 
> The seller is insisting it's real and you can't authenticate a bag via pictures. She tried to sell it to rebagg.com and they ended up declining the bag due to an imperfection in one of the handles. I was able to see the emails back and forth between her and rebagg. They didn't mention anything about authenticity.
> 
> She's insisting I look at the bag in person and if I want to return to her she'll waive the 10% restock fee.
> 
> I live in Canada though, so shipping it back and getting my import fees etc back will be a hassle. I don't want a fake bag but she's really insisting that the bag is real.
> 
> What would you guys do? I really don't know what to do. If it is real i really want the bag



Welcome to the Purse Forum!
Two authentications deem this bag fake, and there's an imperfection in one of the handles. If it were me, I would pass on it and keep looking. Trust your instincts - you don't want a fake bag!

ETA: You certainly _can_ authenticate a bag with pictures. What poppycock!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JadaStormy said:


> I paid for an item plus shipping and the listing said priority mail. Once the seller shipped they used USPS Retail ground, which I had to google. It's basically a new name for parcel post.
> 
> How would you handle this? Ding on the feedback? Ask for a refund on additional postage? I understand that I agreed to the shipping rate, but that was for priority mail. It's going to take over a week for package that should arrive in 2-3 days with priority.


i wouldn't care, personally. i don't think you're entitled to a shipping refund, but could note in feedback  that it was listed as priority but sent parcel post. it could also be an error on the seller's part. sometimes i do the opposite - list parcel post and ship priority. sometimes i list priority and ship something else. most people don't care, really. if someone really needs a package quickly they usually will mention it beforehand. most people are truly very accommodating and just happy to get what they ordered, myself included, lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chickii86 said:


> I don't have enough privileges to start my own thread but I'm wondering if I could get some opinions on what to do.
> 
> I panick purchased a bag on eBay that I had been looking for (Gucci Sukey Medium Top Handle) and afterwards it was authenticated here as being fake. I paid for an authentication from Castira and she also says it's fake.
> 
> The seller is insisting it's real and you can't authenticate a bag via pictures. She tried to sell it to rebagg.com and they ended up declining the bag due to an imperfection in one of the handles. I was able to see the emails back and forth between her and rebagg. They didn't mention anything about authenticity.
> 
> She's insisting I look at the bag in person and if I want to return to her she'll waive the 10% restock fee.
> 
> I live in Canada though, so shipping it back and getting my import fees etc back will be a hassle. I don't want a fake bag but she's really insisting that the bag is real.
> 
> What would you guys do? I really don't know what to do. If it is real i really want the bag


has she shipped it yet? maybe show her the authentication paperwork you received. i would call ebay and/or paypal right away for guidance and let them know you believe you purchased a fraudulent item.


----------



## BeenBurned

Chickii86 said:


> I don't have enough privileges to start my own thread but I'm wondering if I could get some opinions on what to do.
> 
> I panick purchased a bag on eBay that I had been looking for (Gucci Sukey Medium Top Handle) and afterwards it was authenticated here as being fake. I paid for an authentication from Castira and she also says it's fake.
> 
> The seller is insisting it's real and you can't authenticate a bag via pictures. She tried to sell it to rebagg.com and they ended up declining the bag due to an imperfection in one of the handles. I was able to see the emails back and forth between her and rebagg. They didn't mention anything about authenticity.
> 
> She's insisting I look at the bag in person and if I want to return to her she'll waive the 10% restock fee.
> 
> I live in Canada though, so shipping it back and getting my import fees etc back will be a hassle. I don't want a fake bag but she's really insisting that the bag is real.
> 
> What would you guys do? I really don't know what to do. If it is real i really want the bag


It's not the only Sukey on ebay. Very few bags are OOAK so I would just be patient and find another. But for future purchases, have bags authenticated BEFORE buying! 

If Castira says it's fake, I trust her!


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i wouldn't care, personally. i don't think you're entitled to a shipping refund, but could note in feedback  that it was listed as priority but sent parcel post. it could also be an error on the seller's part.* sometimes i do the opposite - list parcel post and ship priority. sometimes i list priority and ship something else.* most people don't care, really. if someone really needs a package quickly they usually will mention it beforehand. most people are truly very accommodating and just happy to get what they ordered, myself included, lol


It's perfectly acceptable for a seller to UPGRADE shipping and use a faster and more expensive method than was advertised. But sellers are NOT allowed to downgrade to a cheaper and slower shipping method if they've advertised priority mail. 

You say "most people don't care." I disagree. People expect to get what they paid for, whether it's the item or the shipping method. Why should the buyer have to wait several extra days because the item wasn't sent by the speedy service offered?


----------



## JadaStormy

BeenBurned said:


> I thought the "new" name for parcel post was "parcel select."
> 
> This is what you might consider. Calculate the shipping cost of based on the approximate weight and go to usps.com and calculate shipping cost of both Priority and parcel post. Since the listing stated  priority mail, I would probably email the seller that you noticed she made a shipping error in using parcel post (or whatever term) when she  advertised Priority mail and since you paid for priority, you'd like a refund of the $x difference in cost.



Oops, it's actually a new name for Standard post, my mistake. Thank-you, I think I'll try this approach and see what happens.


----------



## JadaStormy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i wouldn't care, personally.* i don't think you're entitled to a shipping refund,* but could note in feedback  that it was listed as priority but sent parcel post.* it could also be an error on the seller's part.* sometimes i do the opposite - list parcel post and ship priority. sometimes i list priority and ship something else. *most people don't care,* really. if someone really needs a package quickly they usually will mention it beforehand. most people are truly very accommodating and just happy to get what they ordered, myself included, lol


I disagree. I'm a seller myself.  I almost always list first class mail and then upgrade to priority if it's not too much more. But if it is more, then I haven't promised the buyer something I can't deliver. I also never charge for shipping, I just build it into the price of the item. 

If the shipping was free then I wouldn't care if they listed priority and shipped with a slower method, but technically they still should be shipping based on whatever is in their listing. 

I am going out of town and if the item was shipped priority it would arrive before I left, so it makes it more annoying in this instance.


----------



## Chickii86

BeenBurned said:


> It's not the only Sukey on ebay. Very few bags are OOAK so I would just be patient and find another. But for future purchases, have bags authenticated BEFORE buying!
> 
> If Castira says it's fake, I trust her!



I definitely will have it authenticated before next time lol lesson learned! Hopefully an authentic Guccissima Sukey Medium Top Handle pops up soon *prays* lol


----------



## Chickii86

ccbaggirl89 said:


> has she shipped it yet? maybe show her the authentication paperwork you received. i would call ebay and/or paypal right away for guidance and let them know you believe you purchased a fraudulent item.



I called PayPal immediately after reading it was fake here and they were great, they actually got her on the phone with me and we spoke. She was insistent its real because she only has one and rebagg didn't decline it due to authenticity. She marked it as shipped but when I pressed her about it she told me its still at her office ready to be shipped, I told her not to ship it until I got back to her.

I'll be emailing her now to decline having it shipped. I don't want a bag where its authenticity is even a question.

ETA: I did forward her the email from Castira. So she knows, but she insists that rebagg says its authentic... they didn't say anything about authenticity though, at least in the emails I saw.


----------



## Chickii86

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum!
> Two authentications deem this bag fake, and there's an imperfection in one of the handles. If it were me, I would pass on it and keep looking. Trust your instincts - you don't want a fake bag!
> 
> ETA: You certainly _can_ authenticate a bag with pictures. What poppycock!



Thank you for the welcome! I had intended to have the imperfection fixed but yeah, its not worth it. I really want this bag so I hope another one comes up soon


----------



## whateve

Chickii86 said:


> I called PayPal immediately after reading it was fake here and they were great, they actually got her on the phone with me and we spoke. She was insistent its real because she only has one and rebagg didn't decline it due to authenticity. She marked it as shipped but when I pressed her about it she told me its still at her office ready to be shipped, I told her not to ship it until I got back to her.
> 
> I'll be emailing her now to decline having it shipped. I don't want a bag where its authenticity is even a question.
> 
> ETA: I did forward her the email from Castira. So she knows, but she insists that rebagg says its authentic... they didn't say anything about authenticity though, at least in the emails I saw.


I bet Rebagg won't mention authenticity in their reply. They are very unspecific when they decline to take your bag. I doubt they said it was specifically due to an imperfection in the handle. I had a bag declined and this is what the email said: 
"We very much appreciate your interest in selling to Rebagg. Unfortunately, based on the photos received, we are unable to purchase your item due to the following reason:

    Current condition presented or photographed, is not acceptable. We have strict condition standards and typically focus on bags in either great condition or with very limited wear. If you feel the photos you submitted did not represent your bag(s) please resend."

My bag was in excellent condition so it is a mystery as to why they declined it.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I bet Rebagg won't mention authenticity in their reply. They are very unspecific when they decline to take your bag. I doubt they said it was specifically due to an imperfection in the handle. I had a bag declined and this is what the email said:
> "We very much appreciate your interest in selling to Rebagg. Unfortunately, based on the photos received, we are unable to purchase your item due to the following reason:
> 
> Current condition presented or photographed, is not acceptable. We have strict condition standards and typically focus on bags in either great condition or with very limited wear. If you feel the photos you submitted did not represent your bag(s) please resend."
> 
> My bag was in excellent condition so it is a mystery as to why they declined it.



I completely agree.
They would never offend a customer nor invite an argument/debate by stating the bag was counterfeit. 
That would cause way too many angry feelings and/or flurries of emails insisting on authenticity.


----------



## Chickii86

PikaboICU said:


> I completely agree.
> They would never offend a customer nor invite an argument/debate by stating the bag was counterfeit.
> That would cause way too many angry feelings and/or flurries of emails insisting on authenticity.





whateve said:


> I bet Rebagg won't mention authenticity in their reply. They are very unspecific when they decline to take your bag. I doubt they said it was specifically due to an imperfection in the handle. I had a bag declined and this is what the email said:
> "We very much appreciate your interest in selling to Rebagg. Unfortunately, based on the photos received, we are unable to purchase your item due to the following reason:
> 
> Current condition presented or photographed, is not acceptable. We have strict condition standards and typically focus on bags in either great condition or with very limited wear. If you feel the photos you submitted did not represent your bag(s) please resend."
> 
> My bag was in excellent condition so it is a mystery as to why they declined it.



She forwarded the emails between her and rebagg and they did state specifically that it was being declined due to "an open seam under the handle which caused the stitches to unravel". 

It is a pretty minor/easily fixable or hideable flaw, so I'm almost wondering if maybe they used that as a reason to decline the bag? So that they wouldn't have to say it's not authentic. I don't know.  They also waived the $10 fee for declining the bag. 

She agreed to cancel today, which I appreciate. But I feel bad because she says she feels upset and accused. I hate knowing I'm the cause of someone being upset  her email was a bit harsh. I'm not sure what feedback to leave since she's asking for positive feedback. I don't have anything negative to say about her personally but I'm not sure what to say. I do think that she honestly thinks the bag is authentic. 

Just a crappy situation all around


----------



## BeenBurned

Chickii86 said:


> She agreed to cancel today, which I appreciate. But I feel bad because she says she feels upset and accused. I hate knowing I'm the cause of someone being upset  her email was a bit harsh. I'm not sure what feedback to leave since she's asking for positive feedback. I don't have anything negative to say about her personally but I'm not sure what to say. I do think that she honestly thinks the bag is authentic.
> 
> Just a crappy situation all around


In this case, I wouldn't leave any feedback, at least ATM. She certainly doesn't deserve positive feedback because honest mistake or not, she listed a fake, something that wouldn't have happened had she verified authenticity ahead of time. Then after being told it's fake and you requested the cancellation, she still insisted that it's authentic.

If you find that the bag is relisted after this cancellation, at that point, I think the seller should get appropriate feedback since she was on notice that it's fake and without a professional authentication, relisted.

But again, IMO she certainly doesn't deserve a positive!

ETA: Did you happen to notice that c.imperial.jewels has 2 negs for fake jade? 
http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## Chickii86

BeenBurned said:


> In this case, I wouldn't leave any feedback, at least ATM. She certainly doesn't deserve positive feedback because honest mistake or not, she listed a fake, something that wouldn't have happened had she verified authenticity ahead of time. Then after being told it's fake and you requested the cancellation, she still insisted that it's authentic.
> 
> If you find that the bag is relisted after this cancellation, at that point, I think the seller should get appropriate feedback since she was on notice that it's fake and without a professional authentication, relisted.
> 
> But again, IMO she certainly doesn't deserve a positive!
> 
> ETA: Did you happen to notice that c.imperial.jewels has 2 negs for fake jade?
> http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=c.imperial.jewels&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=191979270121&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller



Yes, I noticed after. I'm not totally inexperienced with eBay which is why I feel even worse. I really should not have bought this bag... and I should have waited on the authentication here before paying. I just really haven't had many bad experiences on eBay and I thought it would be ok 

I just received a weird email from PayPal saying that her echeck was declined. The method of payment I chose was pay after delivery. So is there going to be some type of issue? Will PayPal still take the money from me as scheduled even though on my account it says it was refunded? I'm very worried now and can't call PayPal at this moment 

ETA: Just got off the phone with PayPal. They will try again to get the money from the seller, but if unsuccessful they will be taking the money from me. I don't see how thats fair considering I notified them immediately there is an issue. They recommended I wait until the 18th to file a dispute. The money is set to come out of my account on the 21st.

I genuinely felt bad for this seller. I thought maybe she had been scammed with a fake bag. But now I feel like she's just trying to scam me.

This is the message she sent me:

While I'm disappointed and feel accused that I'm selling a "fake" gucci bag by nothing but mere shallow speculation based on pictures instead of an inspection like Rebagg had done, I have gone ahead and cancelled the transaction and issued you a full refund. I hope you can leave me 5 star feedback that I went through with my return policy for all the trouble I've been through.

Cynthia

After everything is sorted with PayPal I will decide about feedback. I wasn't going to leave any. But I'm leaning towards negative now. Should say anything to her regarding her declined refund?


----------



## BeenBurned

Chickii86 said:


> Yes, I noticed after. I'm not totally inexperienced with eBay which is why I feel even worse. I really should not have bought this bag... and I should have waited on the authentication here before paying. I just really haven't had many bad experiences on eBay and I thought it would be ok
> 
> I just received a weird email from PayPal saying that her echeck was declined. The method of payment I chose was pay after delivery. So is there going to be some type of issue? Will PayPal still take the money from me as scheduled even though on my account it says it was refunded? I'm very worried now and can't call PayPal at this moment
> 
> ETA: Just got off the phone with PayPal. They will try again to get the money from the seller, but if unsuccessful they will be taking the money from me. I don't see how thats fair considering I notified them immediately there is an issue. They recommended I wait until the 18th to file a dispute. The money is set to come out of my account on the 21st.
> 
> I genuinely felt bad for this seller. I thought maybe she had been scammed with a fake bag. But now I feel like she's just trying to scam me.
> 
> This is the message she sent me:
> 
> While I'm disappointed and feel accused that I'm selling a "fake" gucci bag by nothing but mere shallow speculation based on pictures instead of an inspection like Rebagg had done, I have gone ahead and cancelled the transaction and issued you a full refund. I hope you can leave me 5 star feedback that I went through with my return policy for all the trouble I've been through.
> 
> Cynthia
> 
> After everything is sorted with PayPal I will decide about feedback. I wasn't going to leave any. But I'm leaning towards negative now. Should say anything to her regarding her declined refund?


Between the decline (BOUNCED) echeck and her denial of having sold a fake, I think she deserves a negative feedback although you have time and don't have to leave it right away.

Your PP buyer protection should protect you. Even if her echeck hadn't bounced, you'd be protected because you paid for an item and there'd be no tracking to show delivery. Whether Paypal can get the money from the seller or not isn't your problem.

BTW, if it does come to the point where you have to file a dispute, file as INR (item not received) rather than counterfeit. Although you canceled because it's fake, having made the payment, you only need to prove that you didn't get it.


----------



## Chickii86

BeenBurned said:


> Between the decline (BOUNCED) echeck and her denial of having sold a fake, I think she deserves a negative feedback although you have time and don't have to leave it right away.
> 
> Your PP buyer protection should protect you. Even if her echeck hadn't bounced, you'd be protected because you paid for an item and there'd be no tracking to show delivery. Whether Paypal can get the money from the seller or not isn't your problem.
> 
> BTW, if it does come to the point where you have to file a dispute, file as INR (item not received) rather than counterfeit. Although you canceled because it's fake, having made the payment, you only need to prove that you didn't get it.



I will wait until everything sorted for the feedback. Buy yeah... I don't see it being positive and I think people need more warnings about her. 

Thank you, I feel a little better now. And thank you for the advice on how to file. That was going to be my next question. There is a tracking number since she was getting ready to ship it. If I filed, could she fight it and say I didn't let her ship it? I'm so scared I'm going to somehow be out this money


----------



## whateve

Chickii86 said:


> I will wait until everything sorted for the feedback. Buy yeah... I don't see it being positive and I think people need more warnings about her.
> 
> Thank you, I feel a little better now. And thank you for the advice on how to file. That was going to be my next question. There is a tracking number since she was getting ready to ship it. If I filed, could she fight it and say I didn't let her ship it? I'm so scared I'm going to somehow be out this money


I wouldn't worry. In an INR, as long as tracking doesn't show it was delivered, you'll win.


----------



## PikaboICU

Chickii86 said:


> I will wait until everything sorted for the feedback. Buy yeah... I don't see it being positive and I think people need more warnings about her.
> 
> Thank you, I feel a little better now. And thank you for the advice on how to file. That was going to be my next question. There is a tracking number since she was getting ready to ship it. If I filed, could she fight it and say I didn't let her ship it? I'm so scared I'm going to somehow be out this money





whateve said:


> I wouldn't worry. In an INR, as long as tracking doesn't show it was delivered, you'll win.



Yep, Whateve is right..

The only thing is: Being familiar with pay after delivery because I use it occasionally; PP paid for the purchase immediately so I'm fairly sure they will take that money from your account on the date you agreed BUT you'll get it back after the case closes in your favor.
Unless you can get the case closed before the date you agreed for PP to take the money.


----------



## holiday123

Hi, can someone tell me how I won this?  Did I beat myself?  Starting bid was $35 and reserve was not met.  I put $45 as my max bid, no one else bid, but when I checked back, I won at $45.  Not that I'm not happy, but a little confused how I outbid myself?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-coach-bag-/232100917478


----------



## PikaboICU

holiday123 said:


> Hi, can someone tell me how I won this?  Did I beat myself?  Starting bid was $35 and reserve was not met.  I put $45 as my max bid, no one else bid, but when I checked back, I won at $45.  Not that I'm not happy, but a little confused how I outbid myself?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-coach-bag-/232100917478



Hello,

Looks like the reserve was $45 so when nobody else bid, the system bid automatically for you so that you won at the reserve price.
Had the reserve been $40. you would have won for that.

Nice bag & still a bargain! Congrats.

ETA: I will never understand why people pay to put a reserve. She could've just started the auction at her minimum of $45. and there would be no charge..


----------



## holiday123

PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looks like the reserve was $45 so when nobody else bid, the system bid automatically for you so that you won at the reserve price.
> Had the reserve been $40. you would have won for that.
> 
> Nice bag & still a bargain! Congrats.
> 
> ETA: I will never understand why people pay to put a reserve. She could've just started the auction at her minimum of $45. and there would be no charge..


Ah that makes sense.  I was worried no one else would bid and I didn't want to pay the buy it now price so it was a nice surprise that I won,  I just couldn't figure out how.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Hi, can someone tell me how I won this?  Did I beat myself?  Starting bid was $35 and reserve was not met.  I put $45 as my max bid, no one else bid, but when I checked back, I won at $45.  Not that I'm not happy, but a little confused how I outbid myself?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-coach-bag-/232100917478





PikaboICU said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looks like the reserve was $45 so when nobody else bid, the system bid automatically for you so that you won at the reserve price.
> Had the reserve been $40. you would have won for that.
> 
> Nice bag & still a bargain! Congrats.
> 
> ETA: I will never understand why people pay to put a reserve. She could've just started the auction at her minimum of $45. and there would be no charge..



You placed the $35 bid then 28 seconds later made the next bid of $45 which happened to meet the reserve.  When the reserve is met, the price immediately jumps to that amount.  (Had you bid $70, the bidding would have jumped to $45, the reserve.)  

In the 14 minutes between when you placed the $45 bid and the end of the listing, had another bidder come in and bid, the price could have gone higher. 

In this case, I don't understand the reason for a reserve either. Usually sellers use a reserve in cases where they want to encourage a bidding war so they start the bidding really low (99 cents or 9.99, etc.) but don't want to have to sell for that low price should a bidding war not happen. But in a case where the opening bid is so close to the reserve, she wasted her money, IMO.


----------



## Chickii86

PikaboICU said:


> Yep, Whateve is right..
> 
> The only thing is: Being familiar with pay after delivery because I use it occasionally; PP paid for the purchase immediately so I'm fairly sure they will take that money from your account on the date you agreed BUT you'll get it back after the case closes in your favor.
> Unless you can get the case closed before the date you agreed for PP to take the money.



That really sucks. When they refund me does it go straight back to my bank account or to my PayPal account?

I recently purchased something from a company that refunded me because they no longer had the product. The money went to my PayPal account and I ended up losing about $50 in the conversion back to CAD 

I wonder if I should open a case now. I don't want this money taken from my account just for me to lose on the conversion for nothing. 

I thought the whole point of Pay after Delivery was that if things don't go right you contact PayPal and they don't take the payment from you and settle it with the seller themselves. That's what it says every time I use it anyways


----------



## whateve

Chickii86 said:


> That really sucks. When they refund me does it go straight back to my bank account or to my PayPal account?
> 
> I recently purchased something from a company that refunded me because they no longer had the product. The money went to my PayPal account and I ended up losing about $50 in the conversion back to CAD
> 
> I wonder if I should open a case now. I don't want this money taken from my account just for me to lose on the conversion for nothing.
> 
> I thought the whole point of Pay after Delivery was that if things don't go right you contact PayPal and they don't take the payment from you and settle it with the seller themselves. That's what it says every time I use it anyways


That's what I would think too. I think you should open the case before the day they are scheduled to take the payment. Maybe that will stop them from taking the payment. It should be a slam-dunk in your favor since it was never shipped. It shouldn't be your problem that her e-check was declined. Paypal should have had the money on hold so she wouldn't have been able to withdraw it until after delivery.


----------



## PikaboICU

Chickii86 said:


> That really sucks. When they refund me does it go straight back to my bank account or to my PayPal account?
> 
> I recently purchased something from a company that refunded me because they no longer had the product. The money went to my PayPal account and I ended up losing about $50 in the conversion back to CAD
> 
> I wonder if I should open a case now. I don't want this money taken from my account just for me to lose on the conversion for nothing.
> 
> I thought the whole point of Pay after Delivery was that if things don't go right you contact PayPal and they don't take the payment from you and settle it with the seller themselves. That's what it says every time I use it anyways





whateve said:


> That's what I would think too. I think you should open the case before the day they are scheduled to take the payment. Maybe that will stop them from taking the payment. It should be a slam-dunk in your favor since it was never shipped. It shouldn't be your problem that her e-check was declined. Paypal should have had the money on hold so she wouldn't have been able to withdraw it until after delivery.




The one time I had to get a refund, it was credited to my PP account.
My refund came through before they were to take out the payment. My seller refunded me so PP never took the payment. 
Since it never shipped, if you file before they are to take the $$, I believe it's goes on hold until after the resolve the case.

The thing is PP pays up front so they paid the seller on the day you made the purchase and it seems the seller withdrew the money- that's why they refunded with an e-check and a bad one at that. (Off topic a bit but I don't think sellers should be allowed to refund with an e-check, I had to wait 10 days for one to clear from a seller and yet my payment was made immediately)

I agree you should file the INR case BEFORE the date the payment is to be deducted.. I'm going to check PP FAQ's and find the PAD info.. I'll edit & post below.. You should probably file with PP to prevent them from taking the $$ from your account.. 

ETA:  Per the PAD policy:
_"When you use Pay After Delivery, we pay the seller right away, so there's no delay in sending you the item. We withdraw the payment from your bank account 14 days later.

You still have full coverage on your payments. If you don’t receive your item or the item isn’t what you expected, just let us know by reporting a problem in the PayPal Resolution Center. If you report the problem within 14 days of making your purchase, we’ll put your payment on hold and you won’t pay until the dispute is resolved."_


----------



## PikaboICU

Chickii86
Sorry that was a bit confusing..
I was posting about 2 refunds..
One that was never taken out & another that was & was credited back to my PP balance.

But it shouldn't matter as the policy states, if you file thru PP's resolution center, they shouldn't take the $$ out of your account.
I filed on eBay so that's why the one was taken from my account & credited back to my PP balance.


----------



## vernis-lover

I have had "pay after delivery refunds" previously.

1. The were still 10 days before the funds were due to be debited from my account. When the seller refunded then it simply cancelled the PAD transaction and no money was taken from me.
2. The refund was processed after the funds had been debited from my account.  The refund was a credit to my PP balance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chickii86

Thanks everyone, you guys have made me feel a lot better about this situation. The person I talked to from PayPal told me to file on the 18th, but that goes against their written policy of filing within 14 days. So I'm going to file on Wednesday, which is day 13.

This situation has been stressful. I clearly have taken all my good eBay experiences for granted. Definitely going to be much more careful in the future

I don't know what I would have done without everyone here, seriously. I appreciate how patient you all were with answering my questions


----------



## Chickii86

Ok so here is another update. I just received a message on eBay from the seller stating this:

*I'm sending this email to document that I think both ebay and paypal are going to screw up this refund. As of right minutes of this email, both Ebay and Paypal has de-activated the refund button (because I had already clicked it last week) but won't reverse the cancelled shipping postage or the paypal fee that was charged to me when you made payment. I have no idea why. Based on past experiences of these company screwups, I predict multiple phone calls to customer service and a long wait to resolve. Hence, one of many reasons why I have a no return policy on ebay. But you can see for yourself with this transaction.*

She posted screenshots of her end of PayPal. She has a PayPal balance that is $44 dollars than what I paid her. Im wondering why PayPal wouldn't start by taking that. Its my birthday tomorrow and I really just want this to be over


----------



## BeenBurned

seller  elcomo2011
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dar...730899?hash=item4655e43913:g:RIYAAOSwLnBX6v95


----------



## yakusoku.af

I have a buyer that claims her item is missing. The tracking number says it's been delivered. I asked her to check with her post man and she never gave me a clear answer if she did. She said the post man delivers so many packages that he isn't going to remember 1. I also asked her to go to her local post office and let them know it wasn't delivered and see if they can open a lost item case. She didn't give me a direct answer about that either, no case number or anything. Just that she hopes it shows up. It's now been 2 weeks and she wants a refund. 
I don't want to refund her because for all I know she has the item. She said I should file a case with USPS. It was a $25 item shipped first class mail and it wasn't insured. I know I won't be getting any money back. Is there a way to prove the item is really lost? If it's really lost, I have no problem refunding her. I plan on asking her for more information before even offering a refund like the case number for the lost package, who she spoke with at the post office, and which post office she went to. 
Does USPS investigate if the item says delivered but it wasn't? Does the case have to be opened by the sender? If this is mail fraud, I don't want to be involved in claiming it wasn't delivered if it was. Will USPS admit the package was lost? 
Tia for any advice.


----------



## BeenBurned

yakusoku.af said:


> I have a buyer that claims her item is missing. The tracking number says it's been delivered. I asked her to check with her post man and she never gave me a clear answer if she did. She said the post man delivers so many packages that he isn't going to remember 1. I also asked her to go to her local post office and let them know it wasn't delivered and see if they can open a lost item case. She didn't give me a direct answer about that either, no case number or anything. Just that she hopes it shows up. It's now been 2 weeks and she wants a refund.
> I don't want to refund her because for all I know she has the item. She said I should file a case with USPS. It was a $25 item shipped first class mail and it wasn't insured. I know I won't be getting any money back. Is there a way to prove the item is really lost? If it's really lost, I have no problem refunding her. I plan on asking her for more information before even offering a refund like the case number for the lost package, who she spoke with at the post office, and which post office she went to.
> Does USPS investigate if the item says delivered but it wasn't? Does the case have to be opened by the sender? If this is mail fraud, I don't want to be involved in claiming it wasn't delivered if it was. Will USPS admit the package was lost?
> Tia for any advice.


If tracking shows delivery, you are protected. You do not have to issue a refund and if the buyer opens a case, you only need to submit tracking that shows delivery on (date) and (time). 

Even if there's insurance on the package, with tracking showing delivery, the post office won't pay a claim.


----------



## debbie97439

i have a buyer who is in the UK, bought my bag but hasn't yet paid for it and wants me to ship it to an address in the us.  i spoke to someone at ebay and they said once the buyer pays i can go in and edit the ship to address.  i have never done this.  am wondering if anyone on the forum had done this?


----------



## Toby93

debbie97439 said:


> i have a buyer who is in the UK, bought my bag but hasn't yet paid for it and wants me to ship it to an address in the us.  i spoke to someone at ebay and they said once the buyer pays i can go in and edit the ship to address.  i have never done this.  am wondering if anyone on the forum had done this?


I have bought many times from the US and had items shipped to an address within the US.  I am in Canada.  Your buyer needs to add the US address to her PayPal account before she pays.  I have never heard of the option that e bay is giving you.  I didn't think the seller could edit where they ship?


----------



## PikaboICU

yakusoku.af said:


> Tia for any advice.



What BeenBurned said and after you upload tracking info into the case (if the buyer opens one) CALL eBay and have them close the case in your favor, while you're on the phone. 

Have your buyer check with neighbors, check their garage, bushes etc.. Sometimes postal carriers will hide packages so they don't get stolen.


----------



## Catbird9

debbie97439 said:


> i have a buyer who is in the UK, bought my bag but hasn't yet paid for it and wants me to ship it to an address in the us.  i spoke to someone at ebay and they said once the buyer pays i can go in and edit the ship to address.  i have never done this.  am wondering if anyone on the forum had done this?







Toby93 said:


> I have bought many times from the US and had items shipped to an address within the US.  I am in Canada.  Your buyer needs to add the US address to her PayPal account before she pays.  I have never heard of the option that e bay is giving you.  I didn't think the seller could edit where they ship?


You can do it, but I wouldn't recommend it. The buyer needs to change her "ship to" address on eBay and Pay Pal before paying. If you ship to a different address without her having done this, you lose your Seller Protection. Make sure she corrects the address before paying.


----------



## whateve

yakusoku.af said:


> I have a buyer that claims her item is missing. The tracking number says it's been delivered. I asked her to check with her post man and she never gave me a clear answer if she did. She said the post man delivers so many packages that he isn't going to remember 1. I also asked her to go to her local post office and let them know it wasn't delivered and see if they can open a lost item case. She didn't give me a direct answer about that either, no case number or anything. Just that she hopes it shows up. It's now been 2 weeks and she wants a refund.
> I don't want to refund her because for all I know she has the item. She said I should file a case with USPS. It was a $25 item shipped first class mail and it wasn't insured. I know I won't be getting any money back. Is there a way to prove the item is really lost? If it's really lost, I have no problem refunding her. I plan on asking her for more information before even offering a refund like the case number for the lost package, who she spoke with at the post office, and which post office she went to.
> Does USPS investigate if the item says delivered but it wasn't? Does the case have to be opened by the sender? If this is mail fraud, I don't want to be involved in claiming it wasn't delivered if it was. Will USPS admit the package was lost?
> Tia for any advice.


She will lose any claim. The tracking shows the item was delivered so you aren't responsible. She is the one who should follow up with the post office if she wants to find it. I don't think I would tell her this but the post office can check the tracking and find the gps location where it was scanned delivered. So if it was scanned delivered but delivered to someone else or not really delivered, they would know that. There are cases where a postal worker scans items as delivered when they are still at the post office. Most likely it was put in the wrong mailbox. I had this happen to a buyer recently and after over a week, he found it.


----------



## yakusoku.af

whateve said:


> She will lose any claim. The tracking shows the item was delivered so you aren't responsible. She is the one who should follow up with the post office if she wants to find it. I don't think I would tell her this but the post office can check the tracking and find the gps location where it was scanned delivered. So if it was scanned delivered but delivered to someone else or not really delivered, they would know that. There are cases where a postal worker scans items as delivered when they are still at the post office. Most likely it was put in the wrong mailbox. I had this happen to a buyer recently and after over a week, he found it.



Thank you! That's good info to know. I didn't know they have gps locations. 
Luckily she just messaged me that it arrived today! I didn't even respond to her original message yet. I was going to wait until the end of the night.


----------



## Sueshi

What to do?
So i purchased a item on 10/5. It's free shipping and the seller only has 3 feedbacks, I message her on the 11th and yesterday and still no respond. I try to file a DNR but I couldn't since she hasn't accept my money by paypal. So my question is can I cancel the transaction or whats my other options? Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yakusoku.af said:


> I have a buyer that claims her item is missing. The tracking number says it's been delivered. I asked her to check with her post man and she never gave me a clear answer if she did. She said the post man delivers so many packages that he isn't going to remember 1. I also asked her to go to her local post office and let them know it wasn't delivered and see if they can open a lost item case. She didn't give me a direct answer about that either, no case number or anything. Just that she hopes it shows up. It's now been 2 weeks and she wants a refund.
> I don't want to refund her because for all I know she has the item. She said I should file a case with USPS. It was a $25 item shipped first class mail and it wasn't insured. I know I won't be getting any money back. Is there a way to prove the item is really lost? If it's really lost, I have no problem refunding her. I plan on asking her for more information before even offering a refund like the case number for the lost package, who she spoke with at the post office, and which post office she went to.
> Does USPS investigate if the item says delivered but it wasn't? Does the case have to be opened by the sender? If this is mail fraud, I don't want to be involved in claiming it wasn't delivered if it was. Will USPS admit the package was lost?
> Tia for any advice.


you, as the sender, have to file the lost case with USPS and *hope* that she assists you on her end by following up with her postman/post office, too. the sender always has to file b/c they are the ones who purchase the original postage (which may/may not have insurance and etc. that can be refunded). start calling the post office/postmaster (in her city where it says it was delivered) immediately, time is of the essence when a package goes missing. the longer you wait, the less likely it is to be found. i think you have to wait maybe 14-21 days before you can officially file... until then you have to call daily, pretty much, and ask people to hunt down your item. if it's truly lost then tell her you'd be happy to refund after the USPS closes the case and issues you a refund for the insured cost or whatever. at least that way (if she's not legit) she doesn't get the item and money, too. but don't assume she's dishonest. i've had many items say 'delivered' and they were delivered... to wrong addresses and etc. postal people make lots of errors. 2 weeks is already a lot of time wasted and if it's truly lost you could probably file right away.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you, as the sender, have to file the lost case with USPS and *hope* that she assists you on her end by following up with her postman/post office, too. the sender always has to file b/c they are the ones who purchase the original postage (which may/may not have insurance and etc. that can be refunded). start calling the post office/postmaster (in her city where it says it was delivered) immediately, time is of the essence when a package goes missing. the longer you wait, the less likely it is to be found. i think you have to wait maybe 14-21 days before you can officially file... until then you have to call daily, pretty much, and ask people to hunt down your item. if it's truly lost then tell her you'd be happy to refund after the USPS closes the case and issues you a refund for the insured cost or whatever. at least that way (if she's not legit) she doesn't get the item and money, too. but don't assume she's dishonest. i've had many items say 'delivered' and they were delivered... to wrong addresses and etc. postal people make lots of errors. 2 weeks is already a lot of time wasted and if it's truly lost you could probably file right away.


Not correct. 

When appropriate (i.e., when a package is eligible for an insurance claim),* either party can file a claim*. However in this case, with tracking showing delivery, no claim will be paid out. 

I believe that there was a time (several years ago) when it did have to be the purchaser/sender who had to file a claim but that was changed a long time ago.


----------



## Catbird9

Sueshi said:


> What to do?
> So i purchased a item on 10/5. It's free shipping and the seller only has 3 feedbacks, I message her on the 11th and yesterday and still no respond. I try to file a DNR but I couldn't since she hasn't accept my money by paypal. So my question is can I cancel the transaction or whats my other options? Thank you.



This happened to me. Most likely there's a problem with the PayPal email address that she used in the listing. She won't get paid until she fixes that.

You can go to your Pay Pal account and cancel the unclaimed payment. 

https://www.paypal.com/selfhelp/article/FAQ637
"Here's how to cancel a pending payment:

Log in to your PayPal account.
Under the Summary page, locate the pending payment.
Click *Cancel* under the pending payment.
Click *Cancel Payment*.
Note:

You can only cancel an unclaimed payment that has a "Cancel" link next to it.
A pending payment is automatically canceled if the recipient doesn’t claim or accept it within 30 days.
If you paid with a debit or credit card and the payment is canceled, the money will be refunded to that card. It may take up to 30 days for the refund to appear on your card statement.
If you paid with your bank account and the payment is canceled, that money will be refunded to your PayPal balance. It may take up to 3-5 business days for the refund to appear on your PayPal account."


----------



## Cw8307

I just got into buying handbags to hopefully sell on eBay. I'm a long time established seller with a profitable toy selling account.  Reading all these issues makes me nervous.  It's easy to sell a used toy from the 70s in used condition but a handbag is a different level of expectation.


----------



## whateve

Cw8307 said:


> I just got into buying handbags to hopefully sell on eBay. I'm a long time established seller with a profitable toy selling account.  Reading all these issues makes me nervous.  It's easy to sell a used toy from the 70s in used condition but a handbag is a different level of expectation.


It depends on the price range to some degree. If you don't know your brand well, you are going to have problems. Buyers are unpredictable though. I've sold purses that were fantastic condition that I got complaints about and others that were sorry looking that the buyers loved.


----------



## Cw8307

Trust me,  I understand . Every time I send out a vintage toy with a solid description and good photos I get nervous that they won't agree with my description and leave negative feedback.  I've been at it for a while and haven't had a blemish on my account to date however it's bound to happen because you cannot satisfy anyone. I know my brands for handbags but not every way to authenticate a bag.  I'd be more of a vintage seller.


----------



## whateve

Cw8307 said:


> Trust me,  I understand . Every time I send out a vintage toy with a solid description and good photos I get nervous that they won't agree with my description and leave negative feedback.  I've been at it for a while and haven't had a blemish on my account to date however it's bound to happen because you cannot satisfy anyone. I know my brands for handbags but not every way to authenticate a bag.  I'd be more of a vintage seller.


I authenticate for Coach. We see lots of fake vintage Coach so be careful. Just because something is vintage doesn't mean it isn't counterfeit.


----------



## Cw8307

I usually say just because it's dirty that doesn't mean is old...it's just dirty . I'm trying to get someone to give me some info on a 1950s Saks Fifth Avenue handbag I just got.  No one seems to be jumping at the question.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

anyone w/ an answer, please? i sold an item via best offer and she contacted me within a few seconds with a lame cancel request that she initiated. i went ahead and agreed to the cancel request that she initiated. so why does her name and the item still appear under my feedback section, as though we could leave feedback for each other? i thought when the buyer asks for a cancel there should be no feedback option?


----------



## PikaboICU

ccbaggirl89 said:


> anyone w/ an answer, please? i sold an item via best offer and she contacted me within a few seconds with a lame cancel request that she initiated. i went ahead and agreed to the cancel request that she initiated. so why does her name and the item still appear under my feedback section, as though we could leave feedback for each other? i thought when the buyer asks for a cancel there should be no feedback option?



Well technically she shouldn't be able to leave FB but I've read about this many times on the eBay boards..
Sellers getting negative FB after cancelling for the buyer at their request.
If she happens to leave a neg- and you have eBay messages of her asking to cancel, you should be able to call eBay and have it removed.

They might leave it (and allow FB) because of seller cancellations due to out of stock etc.. 
Or it could be a glitch or a programming error, one would think since there was a cancel, there was no transaction for which to leave FB but for some reason people are still allowed to leave it for cancelled transactions. Go figure..


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> anyone w/ an answer, please? i sold an item via best offer and she contacted me within a few seconds with a lame cancel request that she initiated. i went ahead and agreed to the cancel request that she initiated. so why does her name and the item still appear under my feedback section, as though we could leave feedback for each other? i thought when the buyer asks for a cancel there should be no feedback option?


I've had this happen and we were allowed to leave feedback for each other. In a few cases, the buyer gave me good feedback. I didn't give them any feedback. A buyer is allowed to cancel within an hour of the sale for any reason.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> I've had this happen and we were allowed to leave feedback for each other. In a few cases, the buyer gave me good feedback. I didn't give them any feedback. A buyer is allowed to cancel within an hour of the sale for any reason.





PikaboICU said:


> Well technically she shouldn't be able to leave FB but I've read about this many times on the eBay boards..
> Sellers getting negative FB after cancelling for the buyer at their request.
> If she happens to leave a neg- and you have eBay messages of her asking to cancel, you should be able to call eBay and have it removed.
> 
> They might leave it (and allow FB) because of seller cancellations due to out of stock etc..
> Or it could be a glitch or a programming error, one would think since there was a cancel, there was no transaction for which to leave FB but for some reason people are still allowed to leave it for cancelled transactions. Go figure..





whateve said:


> I've had this happen and we were allowed to leave feedback for each other. In a few cases, the buyer gave me good feedback. I didn't give them any feedback. A buyer is allowed to cancel within an hour of the sale for any reason.



if i can follow up with you both (if you know)... what if i had not allowed the cancel and just let her go down as a non-paying bidder (she hadn't yet paid). does a NPB get the chance to leave feedback after you report them and go through that process? she had a very low feedback score (like 4) and yet knew how to cancel within a few minutes and etc., which leads me to think this is one of her multiple names for nonsense and a NPB strike should have been done


----------



## Catbird9

ccbaggirl89 said:


> if i can follow up with you both (if you know)... what if i had not allowed the cancel and just let her go down as a non-paying bidder (she hadn't yet paid). does a NPB get the chance to leave feedback after you report them and go through that process? she had a very low feedback score (like 4) and yet knew how to cancel within a few minutes and etc., which leads me to think this is one of her multiple names for nonsense and a NPB strike should have been done



To my knowledge, if you manually file a UPI the buyer can leave feedback until the case is closed (or after they pay, if they pay). Once the case is closed in your favor you can call eBay and have the feedback removed, if any was left. Once the case is closed, the buyer can't leave feedback. 

If you use the Unpaid Item Assistant (opens case automatically), the following applies:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/unpaid-item-assistant.html#feedback
"As soon as Unpaid Item Assistant opens a case, the buyer won't be able to leave Feedback for your transaction until the case is closed and you've received payment.

If a buyer doesn't pay, we record an unpaid item in their account, and any Feedback left for your transaction before the case was opened is removed. If the buyer hasn't left Feedback yet, they won't be able to once the unpaid item is recorded on their account."


----------



## whateve

I'm trying to understand why this listing on ebay.com has the price shown in Australian dollars rather than US dollars when the item is shipped from the US. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-Feet-...778174?hash=item4d4c5f07fe:g:IWIAAOSwLF1YAfng


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I'm trying to understand why this listing on ebay.com has the price shown in Australian dollars rather than US dollars when the item is shipped from the US.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-Feet-...778174?hash=item4d4c5f07fe:g:IWIAAOSwLF1YAfng


The seller is in Australia. I suspect the item location is incorrect. Check out their feedback...not a pretty picture!
ETA: items are probably shipped from AU to a US warehouse, then shipped to the US buyer via USPS. Just speculating.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> The seller is in Australia. I suspect the item location is incorrect. Check out their feedback...not a pretty picture!
> ETA: items are probably shipped from AU to a US warehouse, then shipped to the US buyer via USPS. Just speculating.


Thanks. I just noticed the extended shipping time, which indicates the items aren't really in the US.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm trying to understand why this listing on ebay.com has the price shown in Australian dollars rather than US dollars when the item is shipped from the US.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-Feet-...778174?hash=item4d4c5f07fe:g:IWIAAOSwLF1YAfng





Catbird9 said:


> The seller is in Australia. I suspect the item location is incorrect. Check out their feedback...not a pretty picture!
> ETA: items are probably shipped from AU to a US warehouse, then shipped to the US buyer via USPS. Just speculating.





whateve said:


> Thanks. I just noticed the extended shipping time, which indicates the items aren't really in the US.


When I see those types of listings, I assume the items are coming from China.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> When I see those types of listings, I assume the items are coming from China.


It's so deceptive! I limited my search to US only.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> When I see those types of listings, I assume the items are coming from China.





whateve said:


> It's so deceptive! I limited my search to US only.



I have wondered about this before. Sellers have their location listed as USA and I filter to US only, but the text of the listing makes it clear that it is not coming from the US.


----------



## lila12

I recently upgraded my account to be an eBay store, and am about to take my first vacation since the change. I have over 100 items listed, so I want to take advantage of the Vacation Settings option. I will be away from this Monday to the following Friday (12 days) - I will be in the US with lots of email access, but won't have access to the items I have listed.

*Question 1: *I see that I can allow my listings to remain up and be purchased OR I can hide them and prevent purchases. I am inclined to leave them up, but wondered if there is a best practice?

*Question 2:* I also see that I can have a message at the top of my store and listings informing buyers that I am away. Does anyone have any recommended language for this? eBay's is "_This seller is currently away until <mm/dd/yyyy>. If you make a purchase, there may be a delay in processing your order."  _I want to specify that I won't be able to ship till the date of return - so I was thinking: "_This seller is currently away until <mm/dd/yyyy>. If you make a purchase, your order will be shipped on <mm/dd/yyyy>._

*Question 3: *Will I be penalized by eBay for shipping upon my return, or do I need to change my handling time to accommodate?

Thanks for any other helpful advice!


----------



## bakeacookie

What's the difference between ShipCover Insurance and USPS Insurance? USPS insurance cost more than ShipCover it seems.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> What's the difference between ShipCover Insurance and USPS Insurance? USPS insurance cost more than ShipCover it seems.


ShipCover is a separate company from the post office. You'd have to file your claims with them. I don't know how reliable they are and what proof you would need. I've never filed a claim with either them or USPS. Since you automatically get $50 of insurance with USPS, I wonder if you would have to file both places.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> ShipCover is a separate company from the post office. You'd have to file your claims with them. I don't know how reliable they are and what proof you would need. I've never filed a claim with either them or USPS. Since you automatically get $50 of insurance with USPS, I wonder if you would have to file both places.



Is it automatic or do I have to click the box and choose USPS for $50 insurance for flat rate? 

I ended up going with the USPS and paying extra to cover the full $75 item cost but I thought it was odd that it was almost half the cost.


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> Is it automatic or do I have to click the box and choose USPS for $50 insurance for flat rate?
> 
> I ended up going with the USPS and paying extra to cover the full $75 item cost but I thought it was odd that it was almost half the cost.


When you purchase insurance, you're paying for full coverage up to whatever amount you insure for so essentially, you're throwing away the $50 free insurance coverage they give you if you don't purchase extra.


----------



## LL777

How should I report a seller who uses my pictures on Ebay? My listing is still active and they created their listing with my pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

LL777 said:


> How should I report a seller who uses my pictures on Ebay? My listing is still active and they created their listing with my pictures.


The following is used when the listing from which the pictures/description were copied is an ebay listing.
http://ocswf.ebay.com/email/compose...uOO/NNCh8t+/hpG3ruBSlbphqDZZcqWr5dpvxDi72V3kV


----------



## LL777

BeenBurned said:


> The following is used when the listing from which the pictures/description were copied is an ebay listing.
> http://ocswf.ebay.com/email/compose...uOO/NNCh8t+/hpG3ruBSlbphqDZZcqWr5dpvxDi72V3kV


Thank you for your link.  I tried to open it but it shows an error.  I called eBay yesterday and I submitted a form to VERO via email and that listing is still active.  I emailed the seller asking why he/she is using my pictures and. I response of course. It just discusses me that eBay doesn't do anything about it


----------



## whateve

Paypal has been down for awhile. Does that mean that no one can check out on ebay? 

I was able to buy postage this morning through ebay but I can't log in to Paypal.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Paypal has been down for awhile. Does that mean that no one can check out on ebay?
> 
> I was able to buy postage this morning through ebay but I can't log in to Paypal.


I'm seeing news of a huge DDoS attack taking down Twitter, Reddit, Etsy and apparently PayPal.
http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Major-Websites-Taken-Down-by-Internet-Attack-397905801.html

ETA: Just tried to do a BIN on eBay and could not complete purchase, login to PayPal failed.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I'm seeing news of a huge DDoS attack taking down Twitter, Reddit, Etsy and apparently PayPal.
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Major-Websites-Taken-Down-by-Internet-Attack-397905801.html
> 
> ETA: Just tried to do a BIN on eBay and could not complete purchase, login to PayPal failed.


That's what I was afraid of. Etsy is down too. Oops, I just noticed you said that! I saw the news after I couldn't log in this morning. They were saying the attack has been fixed but many sites still aren't working.


----------



## nicole0612

Catbird9 said:


> I'm seeing news of a huge DDoS attack taking down Twitter, Reddit, Etsy and apparently PayPal.
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Major-Websites-Taken-Down-by-Internet-Attack-397905801.html
> 
> ETA: Just tried to do a BIN on eBay and could not complete purchase, login to PayPal failed.





whateve said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Etsy is down too. Oops, I just noticed you said that! I saw the news after I couldn't log in this morning. They were saying the attack has been fixed but many sites still aren't working.



Thanks! I just came here to check if PayPal was down because I can't check out on eBay and also couldn't get into my PayPal account from the website. I tried to call PayPal customer service to check if it was down but I was on hold for 15 minutes before they hung up. I knew I could get my answer here [emoji4]
I'm sure it will be back up soon. In the meantime I sent a message to the sellers to let them know I will pay as soon as PayPal is back up.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Etsy is down too. Oops, I just noticed you said that! I saw the news after I couldn't log in this morning. They were saying the attack has been fixed but many sites still aren't working.



I don't think all the issues have been fixed, the attack appears to be widespread and possibly spreading. I noticed just now that a large percentage of images are failing to load on eBay listings.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I don't think all the issues have been fixed, the attack appears to be widespread and possibly spreading. I noticed just now that a large percentage of images are failing to load on eBay listings.


I see that problem quite often on ebay. I think they have two or more servers for photos and often at least one of them isn't working. Sometimes it is just the thumbnails on the search.


----------



## whateve

How long does it take a first class package to get to California or anywhere on the mainland from Hawaii? I bought something and the last time it was scanned was in Honolulu a week ago. I just ordered another thing from Hawaii. I hope that doesn't take as long.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> How long does it take a first class package to get to California or anywhere on the mainland from Hawaii? I bought something and the last time it was scanned was in Honolulu a week ago. I just ordered another thing from Hawaii. I hope that doesn't take as long.


I don't know the amount of time it takes from Hawaii to California but I shipped from Mass. to Hawaii and it took 5 days.


----------



## yakusoku.af

whateve said:


> How long does it take a first class package to get to California or anywhere on the mainland from Hawaii? I bought something and the last time it was scanned was in Honolulu a week ago. I just ordered another thing from Hawaii. I hope that doesn't take as long.



I live in Honolulu and USPS can be a super fast or slow. I sent something Priority and it took 5 days to California. I sent another small package first class mail and it took 5 days to New York. And I've had packages not update until they reached the destination city. 
If it doesn't update in a few days you or the seller can open a missing item case on USPS.com and they will investigate where it is.


----------



## EGBDF

I have all of my listings Buy it Now. Someone bought something yesterday, but didn't pay. I don't think I have Immediate payment required-is this the reason they could 'buy' it and not pay? The buyer had sent me a few lowball offers which I ignored, and I was considering blocking them but I thought they would just move on.
I can't find any answers on the bay community pages. So is there some rule about how long they have to pay?
Is there any benefit to having Buy It Now listings that don't require immediate payment?

eta-I can't figure out how to change my listings to immediate payment anyways-I'm sure I've seen that option in the past.


----------



## Catbird9

EGBDF said:


> I have all of my listings Buy it Now. Someone bought something yesterday, but didn't pay. I don't think I have Immediate payment required-is this the reason they could 'buy' it and not pay? The buyer had sent me a few lowball offers which I ignored, and I was considering blocking them but I thought they would just move on.
> I can't find any answers on the bay community pages. So is there some rule about how long they have to pay?
> Is there any benefit to having Buy It Now listings that don't require immediate payment?
> 
> eta-I can't figure out how to change my listings to immediate payment anyways-I'm sure I've seen that option in the past.



They have 2 days to pay, then you can open an Unpaid Item case.
There is no benefit that I can imagine from not requiring immediate payment on BIN.
The check box to require immediate payment is located on the listing form under "Select how you'll be paid." (I don't know if it's the same -- or even available -- on the eBay app.)
http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/require-immediate-payment.html


----------



## PikaboICU

EGBDF said:


> I have all of my listings Buy it Now. Someone bought something yesterday, but didn't pay. I don't think I have Immediate payment required-is this the reason they could 'buy' it and not pay? The buyer had sent me a few lowball offers which I ignored, and I was considering blocking them but I thought they would just move on.
> I can't find any answers on the bay community pages. So is there some rule about how long they have to pay?
> Is there any benefit to having Buy It Now listings that don't require immediate payment?
> 
> eta-I can't figure out how to change my listings to immediate payment anyways-I'm sure I've seen that option in the past.




Adding to Catbird's reply,
To add immediate payment required to all your BIN listings you can use the bulk editor.
Go to your selling page & tick the box next to each item you want to update,
At the top select "edit" and then select the "payment" section.
Select add IPR to ALL and go through the save processes.

The only benefit I know is when you sell lower priced items; buyers can add several to their cart & pay all at one time and/or if you offer a shipping discount for multiple purchases.


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> Adding to Catbird's reply,
> To add immediate payment required to all your BIN listings you can use the bulk editor.
> Go to your selling page & tick the box next to each item you want to update,
> At the top select "edit" and then select the "payment" section.
> Select add IPR to ALL and go through the save processes.
> 
> The only benefit I know is when you sell lower priced items; buyers can add several to their cart & pay all at one time and/or if you offer a shipping discount for multiple purchases.


Actually I think they can still add items to their cart and pay at once. They might not get the shipping discount though, if that is something you'll need to invoice for. I've removed the IPR from listings if the need arises.

I think that if the buyer doesn't have an ebay account, like one of those newbies where ebay creates the account on the fly, has to pay immediately even if you don't have the box checked, because the account doesn't get created until they purchase and pay.


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> Actually I think they can still add items to their cart and pay at once. They might not get the shipping discount though, if that is something you'll need to invoice for. I've removed the IPR from listings if the need arises.
> 
> I think that if the buyer doesn't have an ebay account, like one of those newbies where ebay creates the account on the fly, has to pay immediately even if you don't have the box checked, because the account doesn't get created until they purchase and pay.



I believe you're right..
I was confusing actually buying (locking the item in from others) with the cart..
Thanks


----------



## EGBDF

Catbird9 said:


> They have 2 days to pay, then you can open an Unpaid Item case.
> There is no benefit that I can imagine from not requiring immediate payment on BIN.
> The check box to require immediate payment is located on the listing form under "Select how you'll be paid." (I don't know if it's the same -- or even available -- on the eBay app.)
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/require-immediate-payment.html





PikaboICU said:


> Adding to Catbird's reply,
> To add immediate payment required to all your BIN listings you can use the bulk editor.
> Go to your selling page & tick the box next to each item you want to update,
> At the top select "edit" and then select the "payment" section.
> Select add IPR to ALL and go through the save processes.
> 
> The only benefit I know is when you sell lower priced items; buyers can add several to their cart & pay all at one time and/or if you offer a shipping discount for multiple purchases.



Thank you so much for your help! I was able to change my listings.


----------



## NANI1972

It's been a while since I posted anything for sell on eBay, I'm using the BIN listing but want to put immediate payment required. I don't see the option to click that anymore. Can someone tell me how to select this or do I go in my settings? Thank you


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything for sell on eBay, I'm using the BIN listing but want to put immediate payment required. I don't see the option to click that anymore. Can someone tell me how to select this or do I go in my settings? Thank you


It's right under where you input your paypal address in the Payment Options section. That is below the price and above your return preferences.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> It's right under where you input your paypal address in the Payment Options section. That is below the price and above your return preferences.



When you are creating a listing? Are you referring to this section?


----------



## Catbird9

NANI1972 said:


> When you are creating a listing? Are you referring to this section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510137


I don't use the eBay app, but I _believe_ you can only find that checkbox on the listing form using a regular browser. The app limits what you can see and do, that's why I avoid it.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> It's right under where you input your paypal address in the Payment Options section. That is below the price and above your return preferences.





NANI1972 said:


> When you are creating a listing? Are you referring to this section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510137



Grrrrr! I realize there was an option to switch back to the old form but too late now because I've already listed everything and I cannot be changed.  They do not have IPR on this newer form. I called eBay but I guess there's not a way to fix it at this time and I'm certainly not relating  20 items. They said they've had other people calling to complain about this and I'll be fixing it by the beginning of December.


----------



## whateve

NANI1972 said:


> Grrrrr! I realize there was an option to switch back to the old form but too late now because I've already listed everything and I cannot be changed.  They do not have IPR on this newer form. I called eBay but I guess there's not a way to fix it at this time and I'm certainly not relating  20 items. They said they've had other people calling to complain about this and I'll be fixing it by the beginning of December.


I'm sorry. Have you tried opening your listing on a desktop, or just not in the app, and see if you can see the box? Most people pay right away so hopefully it won't be a problem for you.


----------



## NANI1972

whateve said:


> I'm sorry. Have you tried opening your listing on a desktop, or just not in the app, and see if you can see the box? Most people pay right away so hopefully it won't be a problem for you.



Yes I tried both, when I tried to change the format it takes me to starting a new listing. Thanks for responding though.


----------



## Catbird9

NANI1972 said:


> Grrrrr! I realize there was an option to switch back to the old form but too late now because I've already listed everything and I cannot be changed.  They do not have IPR on this newer form. I called eBay but I guess there's not a way to fix it at this time and I'm certainly not relating  20 items. They said they've had other people calling to complain about this and I'll be fixing it by the beginning of December.



Interesting.
I wonder if you can do it using the bulk editor, in a browser (not the app).
Go to your selling page & tick the box next to each item you want to update, then click the Edit button at the bottom.
Again tick the items you want to change. At the top pull down the "edit fields" menu and select the "payment information" section.
Select "Require immediate payment with Buy It Now -  Add to all" and save.


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> Grrrrr! I realize there was an option to switch back to the old form but too late now because I've already listed everything and I cannot be changed.  They do not have IPR on this newer form. I called eBay but I guess there's not a way to fix it at this time and I'm certainly not relating  20 items. They said they've had other people calling to complain about this and I'll be fixing it by the beginning of December.




You can do it in Bulk Editor..
Selling page, tick all the boxes you wish to edit, select edit.
Select the payment info, add IPR to ALL then go through the save processes.

ETA: Sorry Catbird..  I should've read the entire thread..


----------



## NANI1972

Catbird9 said:


> Interesting.
> I wonder if you can do it using the bulk editor, in a browser (not the app).
> Go to your selling page & tick the box next to each item you want to update, then click the Edit button at the bottom.
> Again tick the items you want to change. At the top pull down the "edit fields" menu and select the "payment information" section.
> Select "Require immediate payment with Buy It Now -  Add to all" and save.





PikaboICU said:


> You can do it in Bulk Editor..
> Selling page, tick all the boxes you wish to edit, select edit.
> Select the payment info, add IPR to ALL then go through the save processes.
> 
> ETA: Sorry Catbird..  I should've read the entire thread..



You ladies rock, it worked! Thank you.

I have another question what is the limit for signature confirmation? I cannot seem to find it on eBay website and I've searched and searched using the words and still cannot find anything.


----------



## PikaboICU

NANI1972 said:


> You ladies rock, it worked! Thank you.
> 
> I have another question what is the limit for signature confirmation? I cannot seem to find it on eBay website and I've searched and searched using the words and still cannot find anything.


Over $750


----------



## chicinthecity777

FFS! Some stupid buyer just bought one of my items and 5 mins late messaged me saying wanting to cancel. My question is "is there still a difference between I cancel v.s. buyer cancel?" I remember before if seller cancel, it impact the seller stats or something. Is it still the case? To be honest I don't see why I should initiate the cancellation. If she wants to cancel, she can go and bloody do it! 
Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## PikaboICU

xiangxiang0731 said:


> FFS! Some stupid buyer just bought one of my items and 5 mins late messaged me saying wanting to cancel. My question is "is there still a difference between I cancel v.s. buyer cancel?" I remember before if seller cancel, it impact the seller stats or something. Is it still the case? To be honest I don't see why I should initiate the cancellation. If she wants to cancel, she can go and bloody do it!
> Thank you for your help in advance!




What a ditz!!  

Sorry,,, you have to do the cancel but select "at buyer's request"
If you do an 'out of stock' or the like it will give you a defect.. Buyer can't initiate from their end so you have to do it but make sure to choose the _buyer's reques_t to protect your account.

Sorry- sheesh.. I blame eBay and their "we found a better deal" & "similar item" baloney they show buyers!


----------



## chicinthecity777

PikaboICU said:


> What a ditz!!
> 
> Sorry,,, you have to do the cancel but select "at buyer's request"
> If you do an 'out of stock' or the like it will give you a defect.. Buyer can't initiate from their end so you have to do it but make sure to choose the _buyer's reques_t to protect your account.
> 
> Sorry- sheesh.. I blame eBay and their "we found a better deal" & "similar item" baloney they show buyers!


My item is one-off unique, so she can't find a better deal. Listing was for a women's pendant, colour and size detailed in the listing. Her excuse? "It's too small for my husband. " I kid you not! Will cancel and block when I get to my computer.


----------



## PikaboICU

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My item is one-off unique, so she can't find a better deal. Listing was for a women's pendant, colour and size detailed in the listing. Her excuse? "It's too small for my husband. " I kid you not! Will cancel and block when I get to my computer.



Oh yea definitely block! 
I don't understand what the heck "buyers" like that are thinking.. This isn't a game- 
It never ceases to amaze me.. **Shaking Head**


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> FFS! Some stupid buyer just bought one of my items and 5 mins late messaged me saying wanting to cancel. My question is "is there still a difference between I cancel v.s. buyer cancel?" I remember before if seller cancel, it impact the seller stats or something. Is it still the case? To be honest I don't see why I should initiate the cancellation. If she wants to cancel, she can go and bloody do it!
> Thank you for your help in advance!


Unfortunately ebay allows buyers to cancel within an hour of purchase unless the item has already shipped. You should do it. She can still give you feedback.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Unfortunately ebay allows buyers to cancel within an hour of purchase unless the item has already shipped. You should do it. She can still give you feedback.


Thank you for your reply. Yes I will as per PikaboICU posted as well.


----------



## pinky7129

hi all!

i sold a shirt, but turns out i mistakenly mislabeled it.
Buyer requested return, i refunded after i got the item back.

Can they still leave me negative feedback?


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> hi all!
> 
> i sold a shirt, but turns out i mistakenly mislabeled it.
> Buyer requested return, i refunded after i got the item back.
> 
> Can they still leave me negative feedback?


Yes. Although it is very hard to find the place to give feedback on the buyer's side in this situation. As soon as a return is started, the item disappears from "orders" on the buyer's summary page. She has to do some digging to find it.


----------



## Gblb

I am hoping you all can offer a suggestion. I bought a vintage bracelet from a seller who doesn't accept returns. The seller said it was 8.66" in length. It's barely 8".  The interior seller said 7.09", my measurements show 6.76". The problem is it is vintage so it has a T bar and loop closure. The ends are soldered so you can't add an extender. i could take it to a jeweler but would have to buy another piece for parts. It's a 1970's Chanel bracelet, buying a similar piece would be costly. I based my purchase on the measurements that they'd fit my wrist. It is literally short by .2 of an inch. The measurements matter here. 

I don't feel this is a SNAD as measurements can differ. It does not fit myself or a friend who would take it. Do I have any recourse? 


Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Gblb said:


> I am hoping you all can offer a suggestion. I bought a vintage bracelet from a seller who doesn't accept returns. The seller said it was 8.66" in length. It's barely 8".  The interior seller said 7.09", my measurements show 6.76". The problem is it is vintage so it has a T bar and loop closure. The ends are soldered so you can't add an extender. i could take it to a jeweler but would have to buy another piece for parts. It's a 1970's Chanel bracelet, buying a similar piece would be costly. I based my purchase on the measurements that they'd fit my wrist. It is literally short by .2 of an inch. The measurements matter here.
> 
> I don't feel this is a SNAD as measurements can differ. It does not fit myself or a friend who would take it. Do I have any recourse?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


How disappointing!

When you say "measurements can differ" I think .2 is a significant difference when it comes to bracelets that have a clasp, especially that kind of closure. You need a little extra length just to get the T-bar through the loop far enough to secure it. Personally I think a SNAD would be reasonable. However, you could first try contacting the seller and explaining the problem, and ask if she would allow a return. 

Another option would be to sell it yourself, hopefully breaking even on your cost.

Good luck!


----------



## Gblb

Catbird9 said:


> How disappointing!
> 
> When you say "measurements can differ" I think .2 is a significant difference when it comes to bracelets that have a clasp, especially that kind of closure. You need a little extra length just to get the T-bar through the loop far enough to secure it. Personally I think a SNAD would be reasonable. However, you could first try contacting the seller and explaining the problem, and ask if she would allow a return.
> 
> Another option would be to sell it yourself, hopefully breaking even on your cost.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for your reply and advice. I have contacted the seller and respectfully requested a return.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pinky7129 said:


> hi all!
> 
> i sold a shirt, but turns out i mistakenly mislabeled it.
> Buyer requested return, i refunded after i got the item back.
> 
> Can they still leave me negative feedback?


look on your feedback page, as if you plan to leave feedback for someone, and if their name/transaction appears, then yes,they can. i believe feedback options are only removed when transactions are fully cancelled by a buyer request, and not just refunded


----------



## Shona1409

They can leave negative feedback, my advice if a refund has been given is to cancel the transaction completely


----------



## Gblb

Gblb said:


> I am hoping you all can offer a suggestion. I bought a vintage bracelet from a seller who doesn't accept returns. The seller said it was 8.66" in length. It's barely 8".  The interior seller said 7.09", my measurements show 6.76". The problem is it is vintage so it has a T bar and loop closure. The ends are soldered so you can't add an extender. i could take it to a jeweler but would have to buy another piece for parts. It's a 1970's Chanel bracelet, buying a similar piece would be costly. I based my purchase on the measurements that they'd fit my wrist. It is literally short by .2 of an inch. The measurements matter here.
> 
> I don't feel this is a SNAD as measurements can differ. It does not fit myself or a friend who would take it. Do I have any recourse?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



A quick update. I respectfully asked the seller for a refund as the measurements did not match the description and the purchase was based upon the provided measurements. I do love the bracelet and explained the bracelet cannot be altered by a jeweler or Chanel repair. Measurements were off by 1.66" in total length and .36" of the interior length. The seller responded that they are" getting screwed selling on eBay and not making any money." They will accept a return if I not only pay for return shipping but the shipping and insurance they paid to ship the item to me. The item was listed with free expedited shipping via priority mail. 

It's a little over $20.00 in costs I would have to pay the seller to return the item. I shouldn't have to pay for their initial shipping and insurance. Technically, not even the return as the item was not as described. Would you remind the seller of ebay's policies or open a claim? I've never filed a claim before and certainly do not want to hurt a sellers rating. But, this seems unfair. There was another bidder so a second chance offer could also given.  Thank you!


----------



## PikaboICU

Gblb said:


> A quick update. I respectfully asked the seller for a refund as the measurements did not match the description and the purchase was based upon the provided measurements. I do love the bracelet and explained the bracelet cannot be altered by a jeweler or Chanel repair. Measurements were off by 1.66" in total length and .36" of the interior length. The seller responded that they are" getting screwed selling on eBay and not making any money." They will accept a return if I not only pay for return shipping but the shipping and insurance they paid to ship the item to me. The item was listed with free expedited shipping via priority mail.
> 
> It's a little over $20.00 in costs I would have to pay the seller to return the item. I shouldn't have to pay for their initial shipping and insurance. Technically, not even the return as the item was not as described. Would you remind the seller of ebay's policies or open a claim? I've never filed a claim before and certainly do not want to hurt a sellers rating. But, this seems unfair. There was another bidder so a second chance offer could also given.  Thank you!




I would file the claim..
Open the SNAD and cease communicating with the seller. 
You tried.. You are not responsible for ANY of those costs.. 
Their measurements were off and with jewelry 1/2 an inch can mean the difference between it fitting or not..

If the seller agrees to the refund & issues the label after you file a case, they wont be harmed.
The only way they get a defect for it is if they refuse to make it right. It's a case without seller resolution..
It's up to you but I would open the case rather than have the seller try to force you to pay anything for this.. They might even try to withhold original shipping etc.. NONE of the costs should be paid by you..


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gblb said:


> A quick update. I respectfully asked the seller for a refund as the measurements did not match the description and the purchase was based upon the provided measurements. I do love the bracelet and explained the bracelet cannot be altered by a jeweler or Chanel repair. Measurements were off by 1.66" in total length and .36" of the interior length. The seller responded that they are" getting screwed selling on eBay and not making any money." They will accept a return if I not only pay for return shipping but the shipping and insurance they paid to ship the item to me. The item was listed with free expedited shipping via priority mail.
> 
> It's a little over $20.00 in costs I would have to pay the seller to return the item. I shouldn't have to pay for their initial shipping and insurance. Technically, not even the return as the item was not as described. Would you remind the seller of ebay's policies or open a claim? I've never filed a claim before and certainly do not want to hurt a sellers rating. But, this seems unfair. There was another bidder so a second chance offer could also given.  Thank you!


I suggest you file a case asap and don't communicate with the seller outside the case any more. You shouldn't be liable for the shipping charges either way.


----------



## Gblb

PikaboICU said:


> I would file the claim..
> Open the SNAD and cease communicating with the seller.
> You tried.. You are not responsible for ANY of those costs..
> Their measurements were off and with jewelry 1/2 an inch can mean the difference between it fitting or not..
> 
> If the seller agrees to the refund & issues the label after you file a case, they wont be harmed.
> The only way they get a defect for it is if they refuse to make it right. It's a case without seller resolution..
> It's up to you but I would open the case rather than have the seller try to force you to pay anything for this.. They might even try to withhold original shipping etc.. NONE of the costs should be paid by you..





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I suggest you file a case asap and don't communicate with the seller outside the case any more. You shouldn't be liable for the shipping charges either way.



Thank you for the advice given. This was my first SNAD claim ever filed. The seller responded to the SNAD claim with the following email: "I am going to lose over $25.00 plus return shipping just for you to try the bracelet on. You didn't even have the decency to pay for return shipping. It had better be the same bracelet and in the exact same shape I sent it in or I won't accept it and nobody will force me to."

The bracelet would have fit if the measurements were correct. The interior measurements (the part needed to fit the wrist not including the closure was 5.75" compared to the listing interior measurement of 7.09."  I paid the second the auction ended, and really wanted this bracelet. I even told the seller I had inquired about the possibility of extending the length, due to the age and lack of parts it could not be done.

I knew with the initial response that they are "getting screwed" it would not be a pleasant return. I am afraid this seller is going to be trouble. I included the pics of the bracelet on the measuring tape for both measurements as well as pics of the bracelet in the SNAD claim. 

Any suggestions? I assume photograph with dates the condition of the bracelet, packaged, etc. thank you for your help!


----------



## PikaboICU

Gblb said:


> Thank you for the advice given. This was my first SNAD claim ever filed. The seller responded to the SNAD claim with the following email: "I am going to lose over $25.00 plus return shipping just for you to try the bracelet on. You didn't even have the decency to pay for return shipping. It had better be the same bracelet and in the exact same shape I sent it in or I won't accept it and nobody will force me to."
> 
> The bracelet would have fit if the measurements were correct. The interior measurements (the part needed to fit the wrist not including the closure was 5.75" compared to the listing interior measurement of 7.09."  I paid the second the auction ended, and really wanted this bracelet. I even told the seller I had inquired about the possibility of extending the length, due to the age and lack of parts it could not be done.
> 
> I knew with the initial response that they are "getting screwed" it would not be a pleasant return. I am afraid this seller is going to be trouble.
> 
> Any suggestions? I assume photograph with dates the condition of the bracelet, etc. thank you for your help!




That seller is completely out of line!  
I would remain professional and if you like, explain policy in the case. Perhaps add a photo of the bracelet with a ruler to show it does not match her listing.
The measurements in the listing were incorrect and you had only her measurements to go by.
eBay's SNAD policy is that when a seller does NOT properly describe an item, the seller pays ALL the costs-
A buyer has no way to know any info about the item so they can't be responsible for any loss the seller may incur.


As soon as you can ask eBay to step in, DO it.
They will find in your favor.. She is WRONG eBay will make her refund, whether she likes it or not.
This type of seller really angers me as it makes buyers lose faith in eBay- that costs us ALL sales. 

Here's the eBay policy if you want to quote or link it..
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html

*Item not as described*


A buyer must request a return no later than 30 days after the actual (or latest estimated) delivery date, or, if the seller's return window is longer, within the return window.


For event tickets, a buyer must request a return no later than 7 days after the event date or 30 days from the actual (or latest estimated) delivery date, whichever is later.


The seller has 3 business days from the request to respond to the buyer or offer a solution. If the seller does not respond or offer a solution, the buyer can ask us to step in and help.


The buyer must ship the item back to the seller within 5 business days from when the buyer starts the return. If the seller shipped a replacement or exchange and the buyer has not shipped the original item back within 20 days of the buyer starting the return, we charge the buyer for the replacement or exchange.


If the seller offers a refund and doesn't issue it within 6 business days of the item's delivery to the seller, the buyer can ask us to step in and help for a period of 10 business days after the refund deadline has passed.


If the buyer doesn't ask us to step in and help within 30 days of starting a request for a return (or the timelines described if a refund, replacement or exchange isn't received), the request closes automatically.


----------



## Gblb

PikaboICU said:


> That seller is completely out of line!
> I would remain professional and if you like, explain policy in the case. Perhaps add a photo of the bracelet with a ruler to show it does not match her listing.
> The measurements in the listing were incorrect and you had only her measurements to go by.
> eBay's SNAD policy is that when a seller does NOT properly describe an item, the seller pays ALL the costs-
> A buyer has no way to know any info about the item so they can't be responsible for any loss the seller may incur.
> 
> 
> As soon as you can ask eBay to step in, DO it.
> They will find in your favor.. She is WRONG eBay will make her refund, whether she like it or not.
> 
> Here's the eBay policy if you want to quote or link it..
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html
> 
> *Item not as described*
> 
> 
> A buyer must request a return no later than 30 days after the actual (or latest estimated) delivery date, or, if the seller's return window is longer, within the return window.
> 
> 
> For event tickets, a buyer must request a return no later than 7 days after the event date or 30 days from the actual (or latest estimated) delivery date, whichever is later.
> 
> 
> The seller has 3 business days from the request to respond to the buyer or offer a solution. If the seller does not respond or offer a solution, the buyer can ask us to step in and help.
> 
> 
> The buyer must ship the item back to the seller within 5 business days from when the buyer starts the return. If the seller shipped a replacement or exchange and the buyer has not shipped the original item back within 20 days of the buyer starting the return, we charge the buyer for the replacement or exchange.
> 
> 
> If the seller offers a refund and doesn't issue it within 6 business days of the item's delivery to the seller, the buyer can ask us to step in and help for a period of 10 business days after the refund deadline has passed.
> 
> 
> If the buyer doesn't ask us to step in and help within 30 days of starting a request for a return (or the timelines described if a refund, replacement or exchange isn't received), the request closes automatically.


 Thank you for your quick reply. In the SNAD claim I did include pics of the bracelet on the measuring tape showing both actual measurements. I also provided a pic showing that the T bar couldn't completely secure (showing that if measurements were as stated it would have fit). I also provided pics of the o ring and T Bar with the smaller extension links so that they could see that part is for securing the bracelet. The seller should be able to see those pictures, correct?

I may respond as you suggested, but they're clearly a very hostile seller. I will block them once this is closed as well. So, ten days after they receive the item then Ebay can be asked to step in. The messages from the seller were sent through eBay, so they're documented. This is very upsetting.

You are right that sellers like this affect everyone. It's truly a shame. 

Thank you again!


----------



## PikaboICU

Gblb said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. In the SNAD claim I did include pics of the bracelet on the measuring tape showing both actual measurements. I also provided a pic showing that the T bar couldn't completely secure (showing that if measurements were as stated it would have fit). I also provided pics of the o ring and T Bar with the smaller extension links so that they could see that part is for securing the bracelet. The seller should be able to see those pictures, correct?
> 
> I may respond as you suggested, but they're clearly a very hostile seller. I will block them once this is closed as well. So, ten days after they receive the item then Ebay can be asked to step in. The messages from the seller were sent through eBay, so they're documented. This is very upsetting.
> 
> You are right that sellers like this affect everyone. It's truly a shame.
> 
> Thank you again!




You're welcome. I'm just sorry I can't make this better for you.
Yes both the seller and eBay reps can see what's in the case..
If the seller hasn't provided a return label for you in 3 days- ask eBay to step in and do it.
You can call & have a rep look at it..
Then they have 6 days after delivery to refund or again ask eBay and they will do it.
You're right, it's probably best not to try to teach her policy, in the case, that seller isn't going to be open to "hearing" anything.

Let me say I am very sorry this happened to you.
I know how awful this feels. This was entirely the seller's fault and yet you feel like you're on the defense.
You got a really bad seller- one that doesn't understand policy.
In my listings I don't "offer" returns but I've had buyers that messaged me & asked to return an item for fit- I said SURE.
I accepted & it was all good. If she doesn't change her customer service or lack of it and FAST, she will never be successful and may find herself kicked off of eBay.


----------



## Giant21Lover

BeenBurned said:


> If tracking shows delivery, you are protected. You do not have to issue a refund and if the buyer opens a case, you only need to submit tracking that shows delivery on (date) and (time).
> 
> Even if there's insurance on the package, with tracking showing delivery, the post office won't pay a claim.


Had the same problem. Typed in the tracking number after the person opened a case. And ebay closed the case and removed the negative feedback the buyer gave me. 
I still think the buyer got the dior necklace. And in Germany there was also the name of the person who received it with signature.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## whateve

I ordered something from an International seller 10 days ago. The seller uploaded a tracking number almost immediately after my purchase (Singapore post.) The tracking has never updated and when I go to the Singapore Post website, it says the number isn't found in the system. The estimated delivery date is November 16 - December 5. Should I wait until December 5 to inquire about it? Or should I ask the seller if it really got shipped?


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> I ordered something from an International seller 10 days ago. The seller uploaded a tracking number almost immediately after my purchase (Singapore post.) The tracking has never updated and when I go to the Singapore Post website, it says the number isn't found in the system. The estimated delivery date is November 16 - December 5. Should I wait until December 5 to inquire about it? Or should I ask the seller if it really got shipped?




I buy little widgets from there often and that's how the tracking always appears.
I finally stopped checking it since it never seemed to update. I've always received my order, it may take several weeks but it arrived eventually. 
I wouldn't worry..


----------



## whateve

PikaboICU said:


> I buy little widgets from there often and that's how the tracking always appears.
> I finally stopped checking it since it never seemed to update. I've always received my order, it may take several weeks but it arrived eventually.
> I wouldn't worry..


thank you! It's just a tiny thing, under $5, so I didn't want to make a fuss about it.

ETA: last week I had to file a INR against a seller, who never responded. When I escalated, I must have sounded exasperated because, not only did the case get decided in my favor, but I received a personal letter from ebay customer service that included this sentence "I know that you really want the item but I hope you understand that as an online site, we serve as platform for buyers and sellers, and we do not have the item on hand." Wouldn't it great if they found me a replacement for the same price? lol


----------



## PikaboICU

whateve said:


> thank you! It's just a tiny thing, under $5, so I didn't want to make a fuss about it.
> 
> ETA: last week I had to file a INR against a seller, who never responded. When I escalated, I must have sounded exasperated because, not only did the case get decided in my favor, but I received a personal letter from ebay customer service that included this sentence "I know that you really want the item but I hope you understand that as an online site, we serve as platform for buyers and sellers, and we do not have the item on hand." Wouldn't it great if they found me a replacement for the same price? lol



Yeah, my things were all little goofy items at $20 & under.. They seem to take a long time to arrive but so far, I've never been disappointed.

Wow! Did you get into the eBay Concierge? It sounds like them- I accepted but thus far haven't needed to contact them.
They have depts for both selling & buying.. Anyway, I'm happy you got your refund.. Seems like eBay may be trying to fix a few things..
Good..   It's about time..


----------



## anthrosphere

Hello!
I have a minor issue with eBay's and PayPal's tracking. I tried and tried to look on Google but nothing helped. I recently sold an item and paid for shipping on PayPal. I went and dropped off the item this morning. I came home much later and checked on the eBay app on my iPod Touch and to my surprise, the app still shows the "paid - ship now!" message. I logged onto eBay's desktop site and sure enough, the tracking somehow isn't posted under the sale item. This is weird because in the past, the tracking on Paypal is normally posted automatically on eBay. I checked the tracking number and it's already updated to "Acceptance" with an estimated delivery date.

I tried to add the tracking number but eBay says it's not valid, and if I continue to post "invalid" tracking numbers like this, my account will get suspended. I tried to find a way to email eBay but it's impossible. I could call them but I don't have access to a phone right now. Should I be worried? And if anyone can direct me to eBay's email contact form I'll be eternally grateful.

Thanks to anyone who can help me!


----------



## PikaboICU

anthrosphere said:


> Hello!
> I have a minor issue with eBay's and PayPal's tracking. I tried and tried to look on Google but nothing helped. I recently sold an item and paid for shipping on PayPal. I went and dropped off the item this morning. I came home much later and checked on the eBay app on my iPod Touch and to my surprise, the app still shows the "paid - ship now!" message. I logged onto eBay's desktop site and sure enough, the tracking somehow isn't posted under the sale item. This is weird because in the past, the tracking on Paypal is normally posted automatically on eBay. I checked the tracking number and it's already updated to "Acceptance" with an estimated delivery date.
> 
> I tried to add the tracking number but eBay says it's not valid, and if I continue to post "invalid" tracking numbers like this, my account will get suspended. I tried to find a way to email eBay but it's impossible. I could call them but I don't have access to a phone right now. Should I be worried? And if anyone can direct me to eBay's email contact form I'll be eternally grateful.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me!




Humm This sounds more like a glitch than anything..
Are you trying to add tracking via mobile or on a computer?
If it's mobile, perhaps try on a computer.
Maybe just wait about an hour & see if it either posts to eBay or allows you to enter tracking at that time.

It isn't required to have tracking in the eBay transaction- you could just message your buyer with the tracking number.
If anything happened later & the buyer tried to claim INR you can always add the tracking number showing delivered, to any case that was opened.

Did you use USPS? Or another shipper?
When I want to contact eBay, I use the link at the bottom of any eBay page, get a code & call but in this case, I would wait & call in the morning.


----------



## anthrosphere

PikaboICU said:


> Humm This sounds more like a glitch than anything..
> Are you trying to add tracking via mobile or on a computer?
> If it's mobile, perhaps try on a computer.
> Maybe just wait about an hour & see if it either posts to eBay or allows you to enter tracking at that time.
> 
> It isn't required to have tracking in the eBay transaction- you could just message your buyer with the tracking number.
> If anything happened later & the buyer tried to claim INR you can always add the tracking number showing delivered, to any case that was opened.
> 
> Did you use USPS? Or another shipper?
> When I want to contact eBay, I use the link at the bottom of any eBay page, get a code & call but in this case, I would wait & call in the morning.



Hey, PikaboICU, yes, it is on the computer. I actually tried to add it again and I realized I accidentally left a space in front of the tracking numbers (I copied the tracking number from PayPal which may have resulted in it adding that extra space). So I hit backspace to remove the extra space and next thing I know, the words "USPS" appeared on the blank box on the right where the carrier's name appears in. So now eBay accepted the tracking number and all is well now. I really need to be more careful when I copy and paste tracking numbers for now on.

Thanks again PikaboICU for all your help.


----------



## PikaboICU

anthrosphere said:


> Hey, PikaboICU, yes, it is on the computer. I actually tried to add it again and I realized I accidentally left a space in front of the tracking numbers (I copied the tracking number from PayPal which may have resulted in it adding that extra space). So I hit backspace to remove the extra space and next thing I know, the words "USPS" appeared on the blank box on the right where the carrier's name appears in. So now eBay accepted the tracking number and all is well now. I really need to be more careful when I copy and paste tracking numbers for now on.
> 
> Thanks again PikaboICU for all your help.




Jolly Good!
I'm glad it was something simple & you got it sorted! 
CHEERS


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Hey, PikaboICU, yes, it is on the computer. I actually tried to add it again and I realized I accidentally left a space in front of the tracking numbers (I copied the tracking number from PayPal which may have resulted in it adding that extra space). So I hit backspace to remove the extra space and next thing I know, the words "USPS" appeared on the blank box on the right where the carrier's name appears in. So now eBay accepted the tracking number and all is well now. I really need to be more careful when I copy and paste tracking numbers for now on.
> 
> Thanks again PikaboICU for all your help.


Good news! I've seen the opposite. I buy my shipping through ebay, and sometimes the transaction in my Paypal account doesn't update with the tracking information. Is there some reason you would rather buy your shipping from Paypal? The only place I don't buy shipping from is Bonanza because they charge a fee.


----------



## Gblb

PikaboICU said:


> You're welcome. I'm just sorry I can't make this better for you.
> Yes both the seller and eBay reps can see what's in the case..
> If the seller hasn't provided a return label for you in 3 days- ask eBay to step in and do it.
> You can call & have a rep look at it..
> Then they have 6 days after delivery to refund or again ask eBay and they will do it.
> You're right, it's probably best not to try to teach her policy, in the case, that seller isn't going to be open to "hearing" anything.
> 
> Let me say I am very sorry this happened to you.
> I know how awful this feels. This was entirely the seller's fault and yet you feel like you're on the defense.
> You got a really bad seller- one that doesn't understand policy.
> In my listings I don't "offer" returns but I've had buyers that messaged me & asked to return an item for fit- I said SURE.
> I accepted & it was all good. If she doesn't change her customer service or lack of it and FAST, she will never be successful and may find herself kicked off of eBay.



Thank you so much @PikaboICU, and all who responded. I really appreciate all the help! .  The seller received the package and gave the refund!  He sent another message threatening not to return funds when the return label was issued and another when bracelet was received, telling me how horrible I am for not covering his initial fees/costs/shipping and the return shipping costs (four messages).  I never engaged and am just happy the money was refunded in full.

The way you described handling a return is the way things should be handled. It can be frustrating, but good customer service as you described keeps buyers coming back. Honestly, I'm surprised a seller can send numerous nasty messages.  I'm just grateful that I got good advice and is resolved. 

On a side note, I read recent fb prior to purchase. Some sellers I notice use positive fb to air complaints once the buyer leaves them positive fb (comment about the buyer). The sellers in these scenarios don't leave fb until positive fb is left for them. The seller of the bracelet didn't leave fb after the initial purchase. I looked further back at fb left to and from this seller after the SNAD was filed. He left positive fb for other buyers and then later added additional fb. After an initial "great buyer" fb, he added at a later date,  "Hollister is for people in shape. U bought M but fit S, u know what's up"  amongst other "positive" comments to past buyers. This wasn't seen upon first look as I only looked at recent sales.
What little I sell, I always leave fb when I print the shipping label (as you can't leave bad fb anyway) and feel it's another way to thank the buyer for their purchase. Is this a way for sellers to leave "positive" feedback but air grievances? Apologies for the lengthy description, just curious about this. I understand fb is no longer a measurement of performance, but still use it to check out a buyer or seller. Thank you again!


----------



## whateve

Gblb said:


> Thank you so much @PikaboICU, and all who responded. I really appreciate all the help! .  The seller received the package and gave the refund!  He sent another message threatening not to return funds when the return label was issued and another when bracelet was received, telling me how horrible I am for not covering his initial fees/costs/shipping and the return shipping costs (four messages).  I never engaged and am just happy the money was refunded in full.
> 
> The way you described handling a return is the way things should be handled. It can be frustrating, but good customer service as you described keeps buyers coming back. Honestly, I'm surprised a seller can send numerous nasty messages.  I'm just grateful that I got good advice and is resolved.
> 
> On a side note, I read recent fb prior to purchase. Some sellers I notice use positive fb to air complaints once the buyer leaves them positive fb (comment about the buyer). The sellers in these scenarios don't leave fb until positive fb is left for them. The seller of the bracelet didn't leave fb after the initial purchase. I looked further back at fb left to and from this seller after the SNAD was filed. He left positive fb for other buyers and then later added additional fb. After an initial "great buyer" fb, he added at a later date,  "Hollister is for people in shape. U bought M but fit S, u know what's up"  amongst other "positive" comments to past buyers. This wasn't seen upon first look as I only looked at recent sales.
> What little I sell, I always leave fb when I print the shipping label (as you can't leave bad fb anyway) and feel it's another way to thank the buyer for their purchase. Is this a way for sellers to leave "positive" feedback but air grievances? Apologies for the lengthy description, just curious about this. I understand fb is no longer a measurement of performance, but still use it to check out a buyer or seller. Thank you again!


It isn't allowed for a seller to leave a negative comment in positive feedback. If the seller is reported, it can be removed. Personally as a seller, I don't give feedback until I know the buyer isn't going to return or make problems. Once I know that, I give glowing feedback. If the transaction doesn't go smoothly, I don't leave feedback at all.  On some of my items I take returns. I'm afraid to leave feedback before the return period is up because that might remind them to return!


----------



## PikaboICU

Gblb said:


> Thank you so much @PikaboICU, and all who responded. I really appreciate all the help! .  The seller received the package and gave the refund!  He sent another message threatening not to return funds when the return label was issued and another when bracelet was received, telling me how horrible I am for not covering his initial fees/costs/shipping and the return shipping costs (four messages).  I never engaged and am just happy the money was refunded in full.
> 
> The way you described handling a return is the way things should be handled. It can be frustrating, but good customer service as you described keeps buyers coming back. Honestly, I'm surprised a seller can send numerous nasty messages.  I'm just grateful that I got good advice and is resolved.
> 
> On a side note, I read recent fb prior to purchase. Some sellers I notice use positive fb to air complaints once the buyer leaves them positive fb (comment about the buyer). The sellers in these scenarios don't leave fb until positive fb is left for them. The seller of the bracelet didn't leave fb after the initial purchase. I looked further back at fb left to and from this seller after the SNAD was filed. He left positive fb for other buyers and then later added additional fb. After an initial "great buyer" fb, he added at a later date,  "Hollister is for people in shape. U bought M but fit S, u know what's up"  amongst other "positive" comments to past buyers. This wasn't seen upon first look as I only looked at recent sales.
> What little I sell, I always leave fb when I print the shipping label (as you can't leave bad fb anyway) and feel it's another way to thank the buyer for their purchase. Is this a way for sellers to leave "positive" feedback but air grievances? Apologies for the lengthy description, just curious about this. I understand fb is no longer a measurement of performance, but still use it to check out a buyer or seller. Thank you again!




I'm so happy to read that you got this resolved & got a full refund.
I'm just sorry this happened in the first place. If that seller continues to message you, don't even read it- just delete.
And if you sell at all, put them on your blocked list. They sound like the type that might do a retaliatory purchase & buy from you just to cause trouble.

That said, as Whateve posted, that's called a "soft positive" and is strictly forbidden! 
First, report the seller, if you can't find a place to do that near the FB comment, I believe you can go to the seller's eBay profile & find a link there.
Then call eBay and have CS read it and ask that it be removed.
If that CS rep doesn't do it- call again.. That violates policy and should be immediately removed, while you're on the phone.

Sheesh that seller is the type that needs to be removed! They are exactly the type that give eBay a bad rep.
At least you can see an end in sight now- you have your money, now get the nasty comment removed and forget about this awful experience. 
I hope your next purchase will be fantabulous and will wipe away all memory of this nightmare!


----------



## Gblb

PikaboICU said:


> I'm so happy to read that you got this resolved & got a full refund.
> I'm just sorry this happened in the first place. If that seller continues to message you, don't even read it- just delete.
> And if you sell at all, put them on your blocked list. They sound like the type that might do a retaliatory purchase & buy from you just to cause trouble.
> 
> That said, as Whateve posted, that's called a "soft positive" and is strictly forbidden!
> First, report the seller, if you can't find a place to do that near the FB comment, I believe you can go to the seller's eBay profile & find a link there.
> Then call eBay and have CS read it and ask that it be removed.
> If that CS rep doesn't do it- call again.. That violates policy and should be immediately removed, while you're on the phone.
> 
> Sheesh that seller is the type that needs to be removed! They are exactly the type that give eBay a bad rep.
> At least you can see an end in sight now- you have your money, now get the nasty comment removed and forget about this awful experience.
> I hope your next purchase will be fantabulous and will wipe away all memory of this nightmare!



Thank you so much! 

To clarify, the seller did not leave me a "soft positive" but had noticed he'd done it to other members after reviewing his feedback further. He did not leave me feedback. 

Their recent feedback was okay.  I like to review to see if I'm dealing with a person who might be passive aggressive or a buyer who will complain about things beyond your control (material used by the manufacturer, etc). 

Once I filed the SNAD, I read all of their feedback and on the second page of feedback, there was a lot of "soft positive" feedback left for other members that had not been removed. i was surprised this was left up on eBay and wished I'd been more diligent prior to purchase. 

I sell occasionally so, I will definitely block this member. Thank you for the good advice!


----------



## whateve

Gblb said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> To clarify, the seller did not leave me a "soft positive" but had noticed he'd done it to other members after reviewing his feedback further. He did not leave me feedback.
> 
> Their recent feedback was okay.  I like to review to see if I'm dealing with a person who might be passive aggressive or a buyer who will complain about things beyond your control (material used by the manufacturer, etc).
> 
> Once I filed the SNAD, I read all of their feedback and on the second page of feedback, there was a lot of "soft positive" feedback left for other members that had not been removed. i was surprised this was left up on eBay and wished I'd been more diligent prior to purchase.
> 
> I sell occasionally so, I will definitely block this member. Thank you for the good advice!


The soft positive feedback didn't get removed because no one reported it.


----------



## pinky7129

if i did a return, do i get a final credit fee of the item back?


----------



## PikaboICU

pinky7129 said:


> if i did a return, do i get a final credit fee of the item back?




If it was Buyer's Remorse yes, if it was a SNAD/INAD I believe the answer is no bit I'm not certain on the last part.


----------



## Catbird9

pinky7129 said:


> if i did a return, do i get a final credit fee of the item back?





PikaboICU said:


> If it was Buyer's Remorse yes, if it was a SNAD/INAD I believe the answer is no bit I'm not certain on the last part.



Here's the policy:
*
"Fee credit for a returned item or an item the buyer didn't receive"*
If a buyer returns an item or reports that they didn't receive it, you must refund the buyer in full, including any shipping charges. Then we'll automatically issue your final value fee credit within 48 hours. The insertion fee for listing the item on eBay isn't refundable.

We don't issue a final value fee credit if one of the following situations happens:


You issue a partial refund
You refund the buyer outside of eBay, such as using PayPal's Send Money
The buyer asks eBay to step in and help and the case is decided in the buyer's favor


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> if i did a return, do i get a final credit fee of the item back?





Catbird9 said:


> Here's the policy:
> *
> "Fee credit for a returned item or an item the buyer didn't receive"*
> If a buyer returns an item or reports that they didn't receive it, you must refund the buyer in full, including any shipping charges. Then we'll automatically issue your final value fee credit within 48 hours. The insertion fee for listing the item on eBay isn't refundable.
> 
> We don't issue a final value fee credit if one of the following situations happens:
> 
> 
> You issue a partial refund
> You refund the buyer outside of eBay, such as using PayPal's Send Money
> The buyer asks eBay to step in and help and the case is decided in the buyer's favor


It says you don't get a FVF credit if you do a partial refund, but I have. I don't refund for shipping and I charge a restocking fee, yet I still get the FVF credit for the amount I refunded.


----------



## pinky7129

Thank you! One more question...

Do I lose anything as a seller if it's the buyer that recommends paying only via PayPal and not through eBay?


----------



## PikaboICU

pinky7129 said:


> Thank you! One more question...
> 
> Do I lose anything as a seller if it's the buyer that recommends paying only via PayPal and not through eBay?



YES!
Do NOT do that.
It violates eBay policy and you can get your account deleted for it.
Also you lose what little seller protection offered you by eBay.
If there's an issue, you're on your own or at the mercy of PP.
It's stealing- eBay gave you the platform to advertise, without them, you wouldn't have that "buyer".

Don't do it.. BLOCK that buyer and report them for trying to get you to sell outside of eBay.


----------



## Catbird9

pinky7129 said:


> Thank you! One more question...
> 
> Do I lose anything as a seller if it's the buyer that recommends paying only via PayPal and not through eBay?





PikaboICU said:


> YES!
> Do NOT do that.
> It violates eBay policy and you can get your account deleted for it.
> Also you lose what little seller protection offered you by eBay.
> If there's an issue, you're on your own or at the mercy of PP.
> It's stealing- eBay gave you the platform to advertise, without them, you wouldn't have that "buyer".
> 
> Don't do it.. BLOCK that buyer and report them for trying to get you to sell outside of eBay.



I agree. The first question you should ask is why would the buyer want to do that? Red flags should go up.

Whatever the reason, it's not in your best interest.


----------



## pinky7129

Catbird9 said:


> I agree. The first question you should ask is why would the buyer want to do that? Red flags should go up.
> 
> Whatever the reason, it's not in your best interest.



Helps me more than them haha

Jkjk


----------



## pinky7129

So I'm back...

I brought a bracelet on eBay that the title said 6.5 inches. It is not the full 6.5 inches. They claim that they had a photo showing it wasn't the full 6.5....

However i focused on the 6.5 title description. 

Bottom line, the missing .2 inches makes the bracelet not fit. I asked the buyer how to best go about this but they said this is how the bracelet was sold to them. 

The seller claims Tiffany sold them the bracelet this way. What's my recourse?


----------



## nicole0612

Hi, this is an odd situation. 
I contacted a seller over the weekend with a question about the condition of a bag, and that bag had BIN or Best Offer options. The seller sent a message back and told me to make an offer, and stated her desired price. She said that she was getting a lot of offers and wanted to sell it that day. I agreed to the price but someone else bought it immediately.  I sent a message to the seller thanking her, but saying that someone else bought it. Then the seller contacted me and said that she had to cancel the original purchase and so she could relist it for me to buy at the price we agreed on. I immediately purchased it and the seller said she would send it out the next day. The seller mailed the bag on Monday, it arrived today and it is awaiting pick up at the post office tomorrow. The seller sent me a message today asking if I had received it, and I explained that I would pick it up tomorrow.
This is the odd part. She told me, "I know my listing said that I don't accept returns, but I will accept a return. I have been regretting selling this bag." She then offered to buy it back from me for $100 more than I purchased it for (I guess she doesn't realize that I would lose more than $100 in seller's fees). My question is whether ethically I should send the bag back to her. I really want the bag, and it seems like she had an opportunity to change her mind before I purchased it. However, it is not the end of the world if I don't get to keep it, because there will be other bags in my life. 
What would you do?


----------



## Catbird9

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, this is an odd situation.
> I contacted a seller over the weekend with a question about the condition of a bag, and that bag had BIN or Best Offer options. The seller sent a message back and told me to make an offer, and stated her desired price. She said that she was getting a lot of offers and wanted to sell it that day. I agreed to the price but someone else bought it immediately.  I sent a message to the seller thanking her, but saying that someone else bought it. Then the seller contacted me and said that she had to cancel the original purchase and so she could relist it for me to buy at the price we agreed on. I immediately purchased it and the seller said she would send it out the next day. The seller mailed the bag on Monday, it arrived today and it is awaiting pick up at the post office tomorrow. The seller sent me a message today asking if I had received it, and I explained that I would pick it up tomorrow.
> This is the odd part. She told me, "I know my listing said that I don't accept returns, but I will accept a return. I have been regretting selling this bag." She then offered to buy it back from me for $100 more than I purchased it for (I guess she doesn't realize that I would lose more than $100 in seller's fees). My question is whether ethically I should send the bag back to her. I really want the bag, and it seems like she had an opportunity to change her mind before I purchased it. However, it is not the end of the world if I don't get to keep it, because there will be other bags in my life.
> What would you do?


I don't think you're obligated to return it to her. I'd wait until the bag arrived, and if I didn't love it, I'd accept her offer to take it back.

I would not *sell* it back to her for only $100 more though. As you pointed out, you would lose money on seller fees. I would ask her to agree to a SNAD so that she pays return postage and you get a full refund, she could then send you an additional $100 through PayPal. Or, sell it back to her through eBay for a BIN amount that would cover your seller fees, postage, plus $100.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, this is an odd situation.
> I contacted a seller over the weekend with a question about the condition of a bag, and that bag had BIN or Best Offer options. The seller sent a message back and told me to make an offer, and stated her desired price. She said that she was getting a lot of offers and wanted to sell it that day. I agreed to the price but someone else bought it immediately.  I sent a message to the seller thanking her, but saying that someone else bought it. Then the seller contacted me and said that she had to cancel the original purchase and so she could relist it for me to buy at the price we agreed on. I immediately purchased it and the seller said she would send it out the next day. The seller mailed the bag on Monday, it arrived today and it is awaiting pick up at the post office tomorrow. The seller sent me a message today asking if I had received it, and I explained that I would pick it up tomorrow.
> This is the odd part. She told me, "I know my listing said that I don't accept returns, but I will accept a return. I have been regretting selling this bag." She then offered to buy it back from me for $100 more than I purchased it for (I guess she doesn't realize that I would lose more than $100 in seller's fees). My question is whether ethically I should send the bag back to her. I really want the bag, and it seems like she had an opportunity to change her mind before I purchased it. However, it is not the end of the world if I don't get to keep it, because there will be other bags in my life.
> What would you do?


you're under no obligation to return the bag back, you bought it, lol. maybe there is another reason she wants it back - like someone offered her much more? or she knows now that she undersold it? i'd just start to ignore her messages and move on. or relist her bag for 3x the amount and tell her to BIN. this is one of those instances where you're both overcommuncating and it's leading to potential problems.


----------



## nicole0612

Catbird9 said:


> I don't think you're obligated to return it to her. I'd wait until the bag arrived, and if I didn't love it, I'd accept her offer to take it back.
> 
> I would not *sell* it back to her for only $100 more though. As you pointed out, you would lose money on seller fees. I would ask her to agree to a SNAD so that she pays return postage and you get a full refund, she could then send you an additional $100 through PayPal. Or, sell it back to her through eBay for a BIN amount that would cover your seller fees, postage, plus $100.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> you're under no obligation to return the bag back, you bought it, lol. maybe there is another reason she wants it back - like someone offered her much more? or she knows now that she undersold it? i'd just start to ignore her messages and move on. or relist her bag for 3x the amount and tell her to BIN. this is one of those instances where you're both overcommuncating and it's leading to potential problems.



Thank you both for the input and practical advice. I will do as suggested - keep it if I like it or have her pay for return shipping if I don't. I don't care about making $100 (but I don't want to lose money of course!) so it's more about ethics. It was so weird I wasn't sure what to do.


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks again for the advice. I picked it up today and I do like it. I left positive feedback saying that I love the bag, so hopefully the seller is satisfied with that.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pinky7129 said:


> So I'm back...
> 
> I brought a bracelet on eBay that the title said 6.5 inches. It is not the full 6.5 inches. They claim that they had a photo showing it wasn't the full 6.5....
> 
> However i focused on the 6.5 title description.
> 
> Bottom line, the missing .2 inches makes the bracelet not fit. I asked the buyer how to best go about this but they said this is how the bracelet was sold to them.
> 
> The seller claims Tiffany sold them the bracelet this way. What's my recourse?


just start the return process as item not described, through ebay. if she listed the title as 6.5 you were led into her listing that way so even w/the picture inside you might be able to return. i'm 50/50 on this... even if she described it as 6.5 if there is a clear picture showing it's not - and you saw that pic and bought it... you might not win the case. but worth a try. you could always relist it yourself or gift it if you cannot return.


----------



## pinky7129

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just start the return process as item not described, through ebay. if she listed the title as 6.5 you were led into her listing that way so even w/the picture inside you might be able to return. i'm 50/50 on this... even if she described it as 6.5 if there is a clear picture showing it's not - and you saw that pic and bought it... you might not win the case. but worth a try. you could always relist it yourself or gift it if you cannot return.



Figured it out. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

On my Paypal account, Paypal credit is my default payment method. A few weeks ago, I bought a $5 item on etsy and my Paypal payment automatically ended up on Paypal credit, even though I had money in my Paypal balance. Today I bought an item on ebay that is over $100 and want it to be on Paypal credit so I get 6 months no interest. Paypal credit shows on the listing. When I try to check out the Paypal credit option is selected, but the confirm and pay button is grayed out unless I select one of the other options: credit card or Paypal account. If I select the Paypal account, it doesn't show my paypal credit account as an option. I moved all the money out of my paypal account so it wouldn't take it out of my balance, but it still won't let me use Paypal credit. I have plenty of credit available.

I've heard rumors that Paypal makes it extremely difficult to use it for anything that qualifies for 6 months no interest. I don't know if this is true, but I'm very mad. I bought the item assuming I would have 6 months to pay.

I'll call Paypal when they open, but in the meantime, I was hoping someone could help. I think it might be an ebay glitch rather than a Paypal problem.


----------



## nicole0612

I just opened my app and this is how my watch list is displaying.




I just had the Apple Store work on my phone, so I wonder if something was reset. It displayed normally earlier today and the "ended" watched items list looks normal (vertical display that is readable!).
Any ideas what is up and how I can change it back?

* UPDATE: OK, it's suddenly back to normal now! Weird, but glad that I can get back to shopping [emoji4]


----------



## natalia0128

Is it safe to send PO Box address? One of my buyer requests send the item to her POBox address.


----------



## whateve

natalia0128 said:


> Is it safe to send PO Box address? One of my buyer requests send the item to her POBox address.


Yes. I've never had a problem. She gets a notice in her box and has to go to the post office counter to sign for the package if signature is required before they'll give it to her. Sometimes the buyer doesn't pick it up from the PO right away. It isn't considered delivered until she picks it up.


----------



## natalia0128

Is PR Puerto Rico count as US territories? I go an order from buyer PR, it said United States at the end of address. Does it safe to ship there?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

natalia0128 said:


> Is PR Puerto Rico count as US territories? I go an order from buyer PR, it said United States at the end of address. Does it safe to ship there?


yes. i have shipped to Guam and Puerto Rico before and they cost the exact same as the postage within the US. it's as "safe" as if you sent it anywhere else.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

natalia0128 said:


> Is it safe to send PO Box address? One of my buyer requests send the item to her POBox address.


if the PO Box is her confirmed paypal address then yes. i had one for a while and people could ship there. if her physical address is the confirmed address then you have to use that. if you send it to the PO Box and that's not her confirmed shipping address she can claim it wasn't received, that you sent it elsewhere and etc. only ship to the confirmed address. you can do whatever you want of course, but it incurs a lot of risk.


----------



## love balenciaga

I would appreciate some selling tips for ebay.Reading all the horror stories is *almost* putting me off listing my items.I have a Fendi 3 Jours, Lanvin Flats and Stuart Weitzman boots that I would like to sell off.What tips do you have to protect my items in the event a buyer tries to scam me?
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

love balenciaga said:


> I would appreciate some selling tips for ebay.Reading all the horror stories is *almost* putting me off listing my items.I have a Fendi 3 Jours, Lanvin Flats and Stuart Weitzman boots that I would like to sell off.What tips do you have to protect my items in the event a buyer tries to scam me?
> Thanks!


You might want to get a paid authentication for your purse before you list, and mention the authentication certificate in your listing. Don't include the receipts when you ship because you might need them later.  You might want to list items with best offer so you can vet the buyers before you accept. For shoes, you might run into problems with sizing. Make sure you post the size that is listed on the shoe. Don't do the conversion yourself. Make sure your listings have all measurements included. Describe flaws in detail or include blanket statements like "minor scratches." Also provide pictures of all flaws. If shoes don't fit, your buyer may want to return. Even if you don't take returns, a buyer could make up an excuse to return, so you might want to consider taking returns. If you take returns, you should be able to charge a restocking fee.

If you've never sold on ebay, buyers will have a problem buying from a seller with no experience. Even though it costs more, you might consider Tradesy. They will handle returns for you.


----------



## love balenciaga

whateve said:


> You might want to get a paid authentication for your purse before you list, and mention the authentication certificate in your listing. Don't include the receipts when you ship because you might need them later.  You might want to list items with best offer so you can vet the buyers before you accept. For shoes, you might run into problems with sizing. Make sure you post the size that is listed on the shoe. Don't do the conversion yourself. Make sure your listings have all measurements included. Describe flaws in detail or include blanket statements like "minor scratches." Also provide pictures of all flaws. If shoes don't fit, your buyer may want to return. Even if you don't take returns, a buyer could make up an excuse to return, so you might want to consider taking returns. If you take returns, you should be able to charge a restocking fee.
> 
> If you've never sold on ebay, buyers will have a problem buying from a seller with no experience. Even though it costs more, you might consider Tradesy. They will handle returns for you.


Thankyou so much for the advice.I have around nealry 300 feedback on ebay so hopefully that shouldnt be an issue.When its high value items you're worried that people may try to scam you.I would go through Vestiare Collective but 35 percent commission is extortionate!


----------



## jchen815

I have a brand new Ebayer (0 feedback, account made TODAY) who purchased an item. She paid right away but the address was invalid. I asked her to update in paypal but it doesn't update in the ebay shipping label. If I ask her to message me, this should be okay, correct?

I do have some reservations selling to a brand new Ebayer, but its an inexpensive item so I will take the chance ($14)


----------



## BeenBurned

jchen815 said:


> I have a brand new Ebayer (0 feedback, account made TODAY) who purchased an item. She paid right away but the address was invalid. I asked her to update in paypal but it doesn't update in the ebay shipping label. If I ask her to message me, this should be okay, correct?
> 
> I do have some reservations selling to a brand new Ebayer, but its an inexpensive item so I will take the chance ($14)


I think you're asking whether an ebay message requesting an address change will protect you. You will lose protection if you ship to a completely different address. 

There are a few options. 
1. On the paypal payment details page, does it show the correct address? If so, you can print the shipping label directly through the PP payment. 
2. What's "invalid" about the address? If it's minor differences like "St. vs. Street" or "Apt. 1" on a different line from the street address, that's done to conform to USPS standards.


----------



## jchen815

BeenBurned said:


> I think you're asking whether an ebay message requesting an address change will protect you. You will lose protection if you ship to a completely different address.
> 
> There are a few options.
> 1. On the paypal payment details page, does it show the correct address? If so, you can print the shipping label directly through the PP payment.
> 2. What's "invalid" about the address? If it's minor differences like "St. vs. Street" or "Apt. 1" on a different line from the street address, that's done to conform to USPS standards.



I really appreciate the help! That is exactly what I am asking. So I will not be protected if I update the address via the message center. The paypal payment and Ebay seller addresses are both the same.

So the address is a university, it says
ABC University
City, State 12345

Usually even with a University, you would need to put a specific street number and address (123 main st, ABC university) or at least a dorm/room number I would assume? this is what I am worried about. There is no street number or street listed just the name of the University.

Thanks for responding BeenBurned!!


----------



## Catbird9

jchen815 said:


> I really appreciate the help! That is exactly what I am asking. So I will not be protected if I update the address via the message center. The paypal payment and Ebay seller addresses are both the same.
> 
> So the address is a university, it says
> ABC University
> City, State 12345
> 
> Usually even with a University, you would need to put a specific street number and address (123 main st, ABC university) or at least a dorm/room number I would assume? this is what I am worried about. There is no street number or street listed just the name of the University.
> 
> Thanks for responding BeenBurned!!


That address would worry me too. Did the buyer message you with a different address? If so, tell them they  will need to correct it in both their PayPal and eBay accounts before you can ship. Otherwise you'll lose seller protection. You may need to cancel the sale and relist so buyer can purchase it again after they have corrected the address.


----------



## jchen815

Catbird9 said:


> That address would worry me too. Did the buyer message you with a different address? If so, tell them they  will need to correct it in both their PayPal and eBay accounts before you can ship. Otherwise you'll lose seller protection. You may need to cancel the sale and relist so buyer can purchase it again after they have corrected the address.



The seller did not request the address change. I was about to print a shipping label when I get the red invalid for her address. I kindly messaged her to fix in PayPal and eBay. She stated she did. I'm not sure how long this change takes but I just wanted to be proactive and ask questions [emoji4]


----------



## BeenBurned

Yup, unless it's a very tiny university, I would think more information is needed. Did you try to print the label in order to get the "invalid address" message? It's likely that even with an incomplete address, the buyer name and school name would probably be adequate that someone in the university mailroom would be able to get it to her. 

That said, although you would lose protection, if you have a full address from the buyer, for a $14 item, I would probably risk it and edit the address when preparing the shipping label.


----------



## jchen815

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, unless it's a very tiny university, I would think more information is needed. Did you try to print the label in order to get the "invalid address" message? It's likely that even with an incomplete address, the buyer name and school name would probably be adequate that someone in the university mailroom would be able to get it to her.
> 
> That said, although you would lose protection, if you have a full address from the buyer, for a $14 item, I would probably risk it and edit the address when preparing the shipping label.



It's Tulane University (quite large). I took a screenshot 
	

		
			
		

		
	




If it was a more expensive item, I wouldn't even think about selling it. But since it's not too much, I may just take your advice BeenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

jchen815 said:


> It's Tulane University (quite large). I took a screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541139
> 
> 
> If it was a more expensive item, I wouldn't even think about selling it. But since it's not too much, I may just take your advice BeenBurned


My advice wouldn't be to address it as shown, though. (In fact, you're unable to get a label with an incomplete address.) But should the buyer send her full address, my point was for $14, I'd ship.


----------



## holiday123

jchen815 said:


> It's Tulane University (quite large). I took a screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541139
> 
> 
> If it was a more expensive item, I wouldn't even think about selling it. But since it's not too much, I may just take your advice BeenBurned


Not sure about the address part,  but 2lbs is over the max weight for first class mail isn't it?  Maybe that's the hiccup even though it's flagging the address.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Not sure about the address part,  but 2lbs is over the max weight for first class mail isn't it?  Maybe that's the hiccup even though it's flagging the address.


First class domestic weight limit is 1 lb.


----------



## jchen815

holiday123 said:


> Not sure about the address part,  but 2lbs is over the max weight for first class mail isn't it?  Maybe that's the hiccup even though it's flagging the address.





BeenBurned said:


> First class domestic weight limit is 1 lb.



you ladies are correct, the item pre-populated with that weight, the actual weight is under 1 lb. I changed the weight, but it unfortunately still says the same thing. I messaged the buyer again, letting her know that I don't see any new addresses.


----------



## whateve

I shipped a first class package on November 27. USPS's estimated delivery date was December 1. On December 1, the tracking said "in transit to destination."  It hasn't updated since then. I opened a search request with USPS on the 6th after speaking with the buyer and my local post office. I believe ebay's estimated delivery date has passed and my buyer can open a INR case at any time. I don't want to make my buyer wait longer than she should. How long should I wait before I assume the package won't be found and issue a refund?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I shipped a first class package on November 27. USPS's estimated delivery date was December 1. On December 1, the tracking said "in transit to destination."  It hasn't updated since then. I opened a search request with USPS on the 6th after speaking with the buyer and my local post office. I believe ebay's estimated delivery date has passed and my buyer can open a INR case at any time. I don't want to make my buyer wait longer than she should. How long should I wait before I assume the package won't be found and issue a refund?


While it's honorable of you to understand that the buyer should receive either her purchase or her refund, I might ask whether she'd mind waiting another week. Although it's still a bit early for the "Christmas rush," the delay can probably be attributed to the season. 

If you trust that the buyer is honest enough to let you know that (or if) she receives the item even if not scanned as delivered, you can issue the refund and hope that she repays you should it eventually arrive.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> While it's honorable of you to understand that the buyer should receive either her purchase or her refund, I might ask whether she'd mind waiting another week. Although it's still a bit early for the "Christmas rush," the delay can probably be attributed to the season.
> 
> If you trust that the buyer is honest enough to let you know that (or if) she receives the item even if not scanned as delivered, you can issue the refund and hope that she repays you should it eventually arrive.


Thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> I shipped a first class package on November 27. USPS's estimated delivery date was December 1. On December 1, the tracking said "in transit to destination."  It hasn't updated since then. I opened a search request with USPS on the 6th after speaking with the buyer and my local post office. I believe ebay's estimated delivery date has passed and my buyer can open a INR case at any time. I don't want to make my buyer wait longer than she should. How long should I wait before I assume the package won't be found and issue a refund?



One one of the forum I read, a member had posted his wife works for USPS.  In their contract with Amazon, they have to do all of Amazon's packages first as far as sorting and everything else goes.  It is a very lucrative ageeemwnt.  It unfortunately bogs down the rest of the mail.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i've never understood this so perhaps someone can explain it. throughout my ebay years i've (very often) had 0 feedback bidders buy my stuff and they have just made the username that very day/hour. some of these 0 buyers are likely other sellers trying to get good deals (or perhaps get rid of competing items), but how can they come up with so many various usernames and accounts when you need a CC on file/Paypal to get an account each time? if i tried to open another account, for example, wouldn't I need to give name/address and CC which would already match what's on file? i have never understood where these 0 buyers come from ... who magically buy your item within an hour of getting their name and then don't have any further activity, ever...


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i've never understood this so perhaps someone can explain it. throughout my ebay years i've (very often) had 0 feedback bidders buy my stuff and they have just made the username that very day/hour. some of these 0 buyers are likely other sellers trying to get good deals (or perhaps get rid of competing items), but how can they come up with so many various usernames and accounts when you need a CC on file/Paypal to get an account each time? if i tried to open another account, for example, wouldn't I need to give name/address and CC which would already match what's on file? i have never understood where these 0 buyers come from ... who magically buy your item within an hour of getting their name and then don't have any further activity, ever...


A year or more ago, ebay and paypal changed their systems. First you didn't need a paypal account in order to buy on ebay. If the buyer initiated a purchase, they could check out with a credit card and paypal would create them an account on the fly. Later, ebay changed their system too. A buyer could initiate a purchase and ebay would create an account on the fly for them. When this happens, the ebay user name is usually just a meaningless combination of numbers and letters. I've sold to many of these buyers. They never complain. I doubt those that I've sold to are resellers. It is my feeling that they really are newbies to the whole ebay process, since they rarely contact me and rarely leave feedback. I had one exception to that. A newbie buyer sent me a thank you note in the mail. I don't think she realized she could have done it through ebay messages. I replied to her through ebay and she proceeded to buy 2 more things from me, one of which was listed at auction. When she attempted to bid on the auction, she was blocked until she created a paypal account.

I think there are plenty of people out there that don't want to sign up or join just to buy something. If they had to do that, they'll just go elsewhere. Years ago, I looked at Bonanza. Just because I looked, Bonanza created an account for me. I wonder if ebay is doing something similar.


----------



## anthrosphere

What does it mean when a seller says "non-CC paypal payment"? Does this mean I have to pay using just my bank account only? Can anyone tell me the difference between CC and Bank account PayPal payments? Doesn't CC payments appear in our account just as fast as paying via bank account? Sorry for asking all of these stupid questions, this is my first time seeing this On an eBay listing. Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

anthrosphere said:


> What does it mean when a seller says "non-CC paypal payment"? Does this mean I have to pay using just my bank account only? Can anyone tell me the difference between CC and Bank account PayPal payments? Doesn't CC payments appear in our account just as fast as paying via bank account? Sorry for asking all of these stupid questions, this is my first time seeing this On an eBay listing. Thanks.


It's not about how fast the seller gets paid, it's about the buyer's ability to file dispute with their credit card company. They can claim "item not as described," return the item, and they will probably win and the seller will lose. PayPal might not be as accommodating to the buyer. Therefore it could be to the Seller's advantage to require that purchases be funded only with a PayPal balance or bank account. Personally I've never seen this requirement, but maybe the seller had a bad experience before and is being super cautious.


----------



## anthrosphere

Catbird9 said:


> It's not about how fast the seller gets paid, it's about the buyer's ability to file dispute with their credit card company. They can claim "item not as described," return the item, and they will probably win and the seller will lose. PayPal might not be as accommodating to the buyer. Therefore it could be to the Seller's advantage to require that purchases be funded only with a PayPal balance or bank account. Personally I've never seen this requirement, but maybe the seller had a bad experience before and is being super cautious.



Thanks so much Catbird for your help! You're right about the disputes, I should have thought about that. I wanted to buy her bag but I can only pay by CC So I guess I have to skip it. Bummer.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> What does it mean when a seller says "non-CC paypal payment"? Does this mean I have to pay using just my bank account only? Can anyone tell me the difference between CC and Bank account PayPal payments? Doesn't CC payments appear in our account just as fast as paying via bank account? Sorry for asking all of these stupid questions, this is my first time seeing this On an eBay listing. Thanks.





Catbird9 said:


> It's not about how fast the seller gets paid, it's about the buyer's ability to file dispute with their credit card company. They can claim "item not as described," return the item, and they will probably win and the seller will lose. PayPal might not be as accommodating to the buyer. Therefore it could be to the Seller's advantage to require that purchases be funded only with a PayPal balance or bank account. Personally I've never seen this requirement, but maybe the seller had a bad experience before and is being super cautious.


This might be her reason but she can't enforce this requirement. She might be violating ebay rules. When you pay with Paypal, the seller has no way of knowing how you funded the payment. That is between you and Paypal.
So if you want to buy the bag and use your credit card, you can.


----------



## anthrosphere

Thank you whateve! If I decide to buy the bag, I hope she doesn't give me too much trouble. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> This might be her reason but she can't enforce this requirement. She might be violating ebay rules. When you pay with Paypal, the seller has no way of knowing how you funded the payment. That is between you and Paypal.
> So if you want to buy the bag and use your credit card, you can.





anthrosphere said:


> Thank you whateve! If I decide to buy the bag, I hope she doesn't give me too much trouble. Thanks!



I didn't know this, but apparently:

"Buyers can use PayPal to pay you with a credit card. PayPal processes the payment and deposits the payment into your PayPal account. However, to accept credit card payments, you need a Business or Premier PayPal account.

If a buyer sent you a credit card payment and you have a Personal PayPal account, you'll need to upgrade to a Business or Premier account before you can accept the payment."
http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/claimpayment.html

Maybe for some reason the seller is reluctant to upgrade to a Business Account?

(As a seller, I've never had to upgrade my PayPal account, so I guess that means I've never gotten a payment from a buyer who used a credit card to fund the purchase through PayPal.)


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I didn't know this, but apparently:
> 
> "Buyers can use PayPal to pay you with a credit card. PayPal processes the payment and deposits the payment into your PayPal account. However, to accept credit card payments, you need a Business or Premier PayPal account.
> 
> If a buyer sent you a credit card payment and you have a Personal PayPal account, you'll need to upgrade to a Business or Premier account before you can accept the payment."
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/claimpayment.html
> 
> Maybe for some reason the seller is reluctant to upgrade to a Business Account?
> 
> (As a seller, I've never had to upgrade my PayPal account, so I guess that means I've never gotten a payment from a buyer who used a credit card to fund the purchase through PayPal.)


I didn't realize this. I guess I must have a Premier account because they are always asking me to upgrade to business. I really doubt you've never had a buyer that used a credit card if you've made more than a few sales. I also have a personal account but I've never used it for selling.

I found this chart: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/pop/choosing_account_type_signup-outside

I stand corrected.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I didn't realize this. I guess I must have a Premier account because they are always asking me to upgrade to business. I really doubt you've never had a buyer that used a credit card if you've made more than a few sales. I also have a personal account but I've never used it for selling.
> 
> I found this chart: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/pop/choosing_account_type_signup-outside
> 
> I stand corrected.



I guess I have a Premier account then. I just didn't know it!


----------



## BeenBurned

anthrosphere said:


> What does it mean when a seller says "non-CC paypal payment"? Does this mean I have to pay using just my bank account only? Can anyone tell me the difference between CC and Bank account PayPal payments? Doesn't CC payments appear in our account just as fast as paying via bank account? Sorry for asking all of these stupid questions, this is my first time seeing this On an eBay listing. Thanks.





Catbird9 said:


> It's not about how fast the seller gets paid, it's about the buyer's ability to file dispute with their credit card company. They can claim "item not as described," return the item, and they will probably win and the seller will lose. PayPal might not be as accommodating to the buyer. Therefore it could be to the Seller's advantage to require that purchases be funded only with a PayPal balance or bank account. Personally I've never seen this requirement, but maybe the seller had a bad experience before and is being super cautious.





whateve said:


> This might be her reason but she can't enforce this requirement. She might be violating ebay rules. When you pay with Paypal, the seller has no way of knowing how you funded the payment. That is between you and Paypal.
> So if you want to buy the bag and use your credit card, you can.


I don't think the seller's reason for not wanting credit cards has anything to do with a concern about chargebacks. 

My opinion is that the seller hasn't upgraded her account and doesn't want to have to pay paypal's fees. 

People are allowed to have a personal account and there are no charges as long as payments are made through either paypal balance or bank transfer/echeck. Until a buyer makes payemnt with a c.c., there's no need to upgrade. 

But part of the Paypal agreement states that users agree to upgrade and pay fees if necessary so the first time a buyer uses a credit card, the payment is pending until the seller upgrades. And from that point on, ALL payments are assessed a charge.


----------



## anthrosphere

Thanks everyone for all your help with this!! It looks like I have no other choice but to avoid that seller then. Thankfully there are plenty of beautiful Bals out there on eBay for me to find. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

any advice on how to handle sales and shipping when you're trapped in a snowstorm and there is no way to get to any post office or mailbox??? what do you guys do when you've got sales and no way to ship??


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ccbaggirl89 said:


> any advice on how to handle sales and shipping when you're trapped in a snowstorm and there is no way to get to any post office or mailbox??? what do you guys do when you've got sales and no way to ship??



It doesn't happen often but it's happened to me and I just email the buyer(s) and let them know that due to weather shipping will be delayed. I'm not sure if eBay still does it but I remember in the past they would sometimes add a disclosure about weather. I've never had anyone complain or get upset. If anything I get a thank you for letting them know. 

The most I've been delayed in shipping due to weather is 2 or 3 days. I live in a very small town and I'm fortunate enough to live in walking distance to my post office and the post office is one of those places that usually opens even when the weather is bad at least here.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> any advice on how to handle sales and shipping when you're trapped in a snowstorm and there is no way to get to any post office or mailbox??? what do you guys do when you've got sales and no way to ship??


Never mind


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks everyone for all your help with this!! It looks like I have no other choice but to avoid that seller then. Thankfully there are plenty of beautiful Bals out there on eBay for me to find. Thanks again everyone!


I wonder if you could use Paypal credit to pay. It is credit provided by Paypal and you wouldn't have to make payments for 6 months, no interest. Since it is internal to Paypal, I don't think the seller has to be set up to accept credit card payments.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I wonder if you could use Paypal credit to pay. It is credit provided by Paypal and you wouldn't have to make payments for 6 months, no interest. Since it is internal to Paypal, I don't think the seller has to be set up to accept credit card payments.


If you want the item, use a c.c.

Part of the paypal agreement states that users have to be willing to upgrade to accept all forms of payment. She risks having her PP account closed if she refuses to accept your payment.


----------



## honuhonu

Any help in setting my "Seller is Away" notification over the upcoming holiday?  I don't want to cancel all of my listings. Can't seem to find how to do this via a search. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Catbird9

honuhonu said:


> Any help in setting my "Seller is Away" notification over the upcoming holiday?  I don't want to cancel all of my listings. Can't seem to find how to do this via a search. Thanks in advance.


You can only do it if you have an eBay store:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/placing-store-vacation.html


----------



## honuhonu

Catbird9 said:


> You can only do it if you have an eBay store:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/placing-store-vacation.html


Thanks Catbird. That is what I was seeing online too.


----------



## whateve

Help for Bonanza needed. I made a sale. My buyer says she got a coupon code from Bonanza for $5 off but it isn't working. Bonanza has no phone support, only email and I don't know how long it takes to get a response. She told me the code was 50Bonanza. What are my options? Since I have already approved the sale, is there a way I can still give her the discount myself?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Help for Bonanza needed. I made a sale. My buyer says she got a coupon code from Bonanza for $5 off but it isn't working. Bonanza has no phone support, only email and I don't know how long it takes to get a response. She told me the code was 50Bonanza. What are my options? Since I have already approved the sale, is there a way I can still give her the discount myself?


I've always gotten responses pretty quickly. Tell her to start with support@bonanza.com and if there isn't a reply, do mark@bonanza. 

I'm wondering if it's possible that the code is 5Bonanza. (Sometimes codes are case-sensitive too.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I've always gotten responses pretty quickly. Tell her to start with support@bonanza.com and if there isn't a reply, do mark@bonanza.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible that the code is 5Bonanza. (Sometimes codes are case-sensitive too.)


I told her to try 5Bonanza. I can't remember if I had the "B" capitalized. I also told her to try all caps. I was afraid I would miss out on the sale so I told her to go ahead and buy it and if need be, I'd reimburse her the $5. Do you think Bonanza will give it to her after the fact, or reimburse me if I refund her myself?

ETA: She went ahead and paid without getting the promo code to work. So now I guess I'll have to pay for the $5 out of my pocket.


----------



## verychic555

Hi,
I bought a pair of heels from ebay and just got them. The condition was "new without the box". When they arrived they were clean from the inside, but the outside was dirty, like when you try on a brand new shoe and it gets some dark marks from the floor. I would have liked that to be mentioned, or the shoes cleaned. But I get stuff like this frequently from ebay and even from online retailers. I know it is a minor issue, and I understand they were "tried on" and I'm generally ok if the seller actually mentions it. Am I being unreasonable? It is just that I don't like to expect something and get something else. Some of my past experiences include a top from eBay with what looked like food residue, shoes with scuffs and snagged jackets. Nothing about that was mentioned. Again I understand that when you don't see the item before you buy things can happen. I also want to avoid the trouble of sending things back for minor issues. It is just that I don't want to give the seller a five star for an item with inaccurate description or when they didn't examine the item properly or hoped it goes unnoticed. I contacted some sellers in the past about some of these issues and they didn't like it or claimed didn't see it. Am I making a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I told her to try 5Bonanza. I can't remember if I had the "B" capitalized. I also told her to try all caps. I was afraid I would miss out on the sale so I told her to go ahead and buy it and if need be, I'd reimburse her the $5. Do you think Bonanza will give it to her after the fact, or reimburse me if I refund her myself?
> 
> ETA: She went ahead and paid without getting the promo code to work. So now I guess I'll have to pay for the $5 out of my pocket.


I don't know how lenient they are after the fact. It doesn't hurt for her to email them as ask. The worst that can happen is that they say no.


----------



## BeenBurned

verychic555 said:


> Hi,
> I bought a pair of heels from ebay and just got them.* The condition was "new without the box". When they arrived they were clean from the inside, but the outside was dirty, like when you try on a brand new shoe and it gets some dark marks from the floor. I would have liked that to be mentioned, or the shoes cleaned. *But I get stuff like this frequently from ebay and even from online retailers. I know it is a minor issue, and* I understand they were "tried on" and I'm generally ok if the seller actually mentions it. Am I being unreasonable?* It is just that I don't like to expect something and get something else. Some of my past experiences include a top from eBay with what looked like food residue, shoes with scuffs and snagged jackets. Nothing about that was mentioned. Again I understand that when you don't see the item before you buy things can happen. I also want to avoid the trouble of sending things back for minor issues. It is just that I don't want to give the seller a five star for an item with inaccurate description or when they didn't examine the item properly or hoped it goes unnoticed. I contacted some sellers in the past about some of these issues and they didn't like it or claimed didn't see it. Am I making a big deal out of nothing?


Understand that I don't wear designer shoes so my response might not be what you want to hear.

IMO, it's unreasonable. Shoes can certainly be new and/or NIB but have scuffs on the soles. They're tried on in stores!

I understand that if the uppers are scuffed, that's a different story but shoes are made to be worn and the soles will show it. Even if you bought an "untouched by human hands" pair, I'll bet that after an hour of wearing them on anything but plush carpet, they'll show the same scuffs.

If buying shoes without any wear to the soles is that important to you, I think you have to take the responsibility of either only buying from sellers who show pictures of the soles or request those pictures to see if they meet your standards.

JMHO.


----------



## verychic555

BeenBurned said:


> Understand that I don't wear designer shoes so my response might not be what you want to hear.
> 
> IMO, it's unreasonable. Shoes can certainly be new and/or NIB but have scuffs on the soles. They're tried on in stores!
> 
> I understand that if the uppers are scuffed, that's a different story but shoes are made to be worn and the soles will show it. Even if you bought an "untouched by human hands" pair, I'll bet that after an hour of wearing them on anything but plush carpet, they'll show the same scuffs.
> 
> If buying shoes without any wear to the soles is that important to you, I think you have to take the responsibility of either only buying from sellers who show pictures of the soles or request those pictures to see if they meet your standards.
> 
> JMHO.


Sorry it seems I didn't clarify that the shoes were listed as new without the box and no mention of any signs of being tried on. Like I said I'm ok with buying tried on shoes, and have done that before. I've seen sellers mention that in their description. It is just the fact that it doesn't feel good to give them a five star feedback for the part "item as described". But I agree with you that asking for extra pics is a good idea in some cases.


----------



## BeenBurned

verychic555 said:


> Sorry it seems I didn't clarify that the shoes were listed as new without the box and no mention of any signs of being tried on. Like I said I'm ok with buying tried on shoes, and have done that before. I've seen sellers mention that in their description. It is just the fact that it doesn't feel good to give them a five star feedback for the part "item as described". But I agree with you that asking for extra pics is a good idea in some cases.


But they ARE new! She doesn't know how many possible buyers tried the shoes on in the store. But my guess is that every single pair of shoes is probably tried on at some point. 

Selling on ebay is a learn-as-you-go education and if the seller never had a buyer who complained about a scuff on the sole of new but tried on shoes, she may not think to mention it. 

IMO, you might consider mentioning to the seller that it's important to some buyers to be made aware of a scuff here or there and she might want to include pictures of the soles in future listings for shoes. 

But again, as I said in my last response, you have to own some responsibility here for not requesting pictures of the soles since it's clearly important to you to put the first marks on them. 

IMO, ebay wouldn't decide this case as SNAD because the "S" stands for "significantly" and for shoes (even new ones) to have a scuff on the sole is not a significant issue. 

If you care about the soles, perhaps a B&M store purchase would be more appropriate. (This isn't to be critical. Everyone has her own tolerance level but I think this is OTT.) Personally, I'd block someone who is that picky.


----------



## verychic555

BeenBurned said:


> But they ARE new! She doesn't know how many possible buyers tried the shoes on in the store. But my guess is that every single pair of shoes is probably tried on at some point.
> 
> Selling on ebay is a learn-as-you-go education and if the seller never had a buyer who complained about a scuff on the sole of new but tried on shoes, she may not think to mention it.
> 
> IMO, you might consider mentioning to the seller that it's important to some buyers to be made aware of a scuff here or there and she might want to include pictures of the soles in future listings for shoes.
> 
> But again, as I said in my last response, you have to own some responsibility here for not requesting pictures of the soles since it's clearly important to you to put the first marks on them.
> 
> IMO, ebay wouldn't decide this case as SNAD because the "S" stands for "significantly" and for shoes (even new ones) to have a scuff on the sole is not a significant issue.
> 
> If you care about the soles, perhaps a B&M store purchase would be more appropriate. (This isn't to be critical. Everyone has her own tolerance level but I think this is OTT.) Personally, I'd block someone who is that picky.


Definitely didn't want to escalate to SNAD! And like I said, I bought tried on shoes with some marks, so the marks are not really the issue. It is just because it happened a few times now and I give the seller 5 stars everytime. I was hoping they would take the time to examine their items and mention it. I would still like to keep the shoes, and I am not looking for price reduction. It is not about the money. but I agree that it might be a good idea to mention it nicely. As for buying in a store, some items are sold out like those shoes


----------



## aynrand

verychic555 said:


> Definitely didn't want to escalate to SNAD! And like I said, I bought tried on shoes with some marks, so the marks are not really the issue. It is just because it happened a few times now and I give the seller 5 stars everytime. I was hoping they would take the time to examine their items and mention it. I would still like to keep the shoes, and I am not looking for price reduction. It is not about the money. but I agree that it might be a good idea to mention it nicely. As for buying in a store, some items are sold out like those shoes


I think its more about failing to meet expectations. The price you pay is directly relative to the condition you expect.  Sure, you may have bought them with minimal "handling" wear, but you were likely willing to pay a little more because they were "New".  When this happens to me, and I want the item regardless of the minor issue, I usually refrain from leaving feedback at all. Positive feedback is a reward for a job well done and it doesn't sound like your seller deserves it.  Good luck, no matter what you decide to do.


----------



## Kidclarke

Hello all, I had to open an unpaid item case recently and thankfully the seller paid. I was wondering though if the funds are available at the usual time or if they're delayed because the case had to be opened? Usually the item has a "Funds Availability" date but this item does not have it and I'm guessing because of the case. The item was only delivered yesterday but I'm wondering if the case changes the funds availability? I hope this makes sense.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Hello all, I had to open an unpaid item case recently and thankfully the seller paid. I was wondering though if the funds are available at the usual time or if they're delayed because the case had to be opened? Usually the item has a "Funds Availability" date but this item does not have it and I'm guessing because of the case. The item was only delivered yesterday but I'm wondering if the case changes the funds availability? I hope this makes sense.


I think you mean the "BUYER" paid. The funds would be available just as if there hadn't been a case.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> I think you mean the "BUYER" paid. The funds would be available just as if there hadn't been a case.


Oops, yes the buyer not the seller. Lol. 
Perfect, thank you for answering.


----------



## bakeacookie

How does someone request a return and refund?

They're saying I sold the personal size inserts when I stated they were the agenda size, per Mulberry website. She says they're too small. 

Can't she just open a return request on her end as snad? I'm not sure what she wants from contacting me directly.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> How does someone request a return and refund?
> 
> They're saying I sold the personal size inserts when I stated they were the agenda size, per Mulberry website. She says they're too small.
> 
> Can't she just open a return request on her end as snad? I'm not sure what she wants from contacting me directly.


She is being polite, giving you a heads up. If you handle it outside of the ebay system, your account won't get a ding. You can tell her to go ahead and open the SNAD if you want.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> She is being polite, giving you a heads up. If you handle it outside of the ebay system, your account won't get a ding. You can tell her to go ahead and open the SNAD if you want.



But how do I ensure she sends a return if I go outside eBay? 

I don't want to just give her money and not get my item back.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is snad the only option for return? This is annoying. There were only two sizes on the brand's website and I specified the one I had. 

I just want my stuff back.


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> But how do I ensure she sends a return if I go outside eBay?
> 
> I don't want to just give her money and not get my item back.


You tell her to return it and when you receive your item back, you issue the refund.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> You tell her to return it and when you receive your item back, you issue the refund.



Ok. I'll let her know.


----------



## bakeacookie

Thank you, BeenBurned and whateve. 

There's just so much for me to learn on eBay, it's a little frustrating.


----------



## bakeacookie

So someone sent in an echeck payment and it says to wait until it clears before mailing the item. 

But PayPal says the address is unconfirmed and I won't have seller protection. 

Should I ask the buyer to confirm their address? Or is there something else?


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> So someone sent in an echeck payment and it says to wait until it clears before mailing the item.
> 
> But PayPal says the address is unconfirmed and I won't have seller protection.
> 
> Should I ask the buyer to confirm their address? Or is there something else?


You won't have seller protection until the echeck clears. Once it clears, you can ship. (You'll get a notice/email from PP letting you know when it clears.)


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> You won't have seller protection until the echeck clears. Once it clears, you can ship. (You'll get a notice/email from PP letting you know when it clears.)



Ohh, so it says unconfirmed and no seller protection so I don't ship until it clears. Okay. Haha that makes sense.

Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

So the payment cleared but the address on PP says unconfirmed. 

What should I do?


----------



## smallfry

Is it taking too much of a risk to sell a $400 Hermes scarf item to a buyer with only 3 feedbacks?  It's on best offer, so I can decline.  Did some research and it looks like they've only bought inexpensive items before, although they received positive feedback, they never left any feedback for the sellers.  Been on e bay since 2015.

I'm so wary after reading all of the horror stories here.  But I know everyone starts with low feedback.


----------



## smallfry

smallfry said:


> Is it taking too much of a risk to sell a $400 Hermes scarf item to a buyer with only 3 feedbacks?  It's on best offer, so I can decline.  Did some research and it looks like they've only bought inexpensive items before, although they received positive feedback, they never left any feedback for the sellers.  Been on e bay since 2015.
> 
> I'm so wary after reading all of the horror stories here.  But I know everyone starts with low feedback.



Replying to my own post!  The buyer just received another FB, bringing their total to 4. * But how strange is it that 3 out of 4 of their feedback comments are exactly the same!!?  Down to the spelling and punctuation!  From 3 different sellers?  *

EDITED, as I just read that there is such a thing as automated feedback comments!  So, my original question still stands, do I take a chance on the buyer?


----------



## whateve

smallfry said:


> Replying to my own post!  The buyer just received another FB, bringing their total to 4. * But how strange is it that 3 out of 4 of their feedback comments are exactly the same!!?  Down to the spelling and punctuation!  From 3 different sellers?  *
> 
> Here's a screenshot with personal information blackened out:
> 
> View attachment 3559837


It's not that odd that they have the same feedback. That is one of the canned feedback responses ebay has in their system. So instead of creating a custom comment, sellers can use one of those, and I think there are only about 5. I'm wondering about the feedback that says "wish you're satisfied." Does that mean they complained? Did you look at the feedback your buyer left for others? That is usually more telling than the feedback they received. 

I sell to buyers will all levels of feedback. I've had more problems with high feedback buyers than with low.


----------



## Catbird9

bakeacookie said:


> So the payment cleared but the address on PP says unconfirmed.
> 
> What should I do?



Here's what eBay says:
"*Should I ship to an unconfirmed address?*
As long as you ship to the address found on the eBay *Order details* page or the PayPal *Transaction Details* page, you are eligible for certain protections under the eBay Money Back Guarantee.

While you're not required to ship to a confirmed address, address confirmation is useful because it provides a way for a seller to verify a buyer's identity.

We recommend against stating in your listing that you'll only ship to confirmed addresses. Since *a confirmed address isn't a requirement for PayPal Seller Protection,* this is an unnecessary restriction and might discourage a potential buyer.

You can create shipping labels on eBay to save time, money, and provide proof of shipment. eBay shipping labels are automatically generated from a valid shipping address.

If you need more information, please contact PayPal"

http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/questions/unconfirmed.html

ETA:
PayPal Seller protection requires:
*Additional Requirements*
For “Item Not Received” cases:

The payment must be marked “eligible” or “partially eligible” on the Transaction Details page.
You must provide online tracking to be eligible for protection.
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/seller-protection


----------



## smallfry

smallfry said:


> Replying to my own post!  The buyer just received another FB, bringing their total to 4. * But how strange is it that 3 out of 4 of their feedback comments are exactly the same!!?  Down to the spelling and punctuation!  From 3 different sellers?  *
> 
> Here's a screenshot with personal information blackened out:
> 
> 
> 
> whateve said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that odd that they have the same feedback. That is one of the canned feedback responses ebay has in their system. So instead of creating a custom comment, sellers can use one of those, and I think there are only about 5. I'm wondering about the feedback that says "wish you're satisfied." Does that mean they complained? Did you look at the feedback your buyer left for others? That is usually more telling than the feedback they received.
> 
> I sell to buyers will all levels of feedback. I've had more problems with high feedback buyers than with low.
Click to expand...


Thanks so much for your response whateve!  I never knew about the automated feedback.  I did check to see if they've left any feedback for the sellers, but they haven't.


----------



## whateve

smallfry said:


> Thanks so much for your response whateve!  I never knew about the automated feedback.  I did check to see if they've left any feedback for the sellers, but they haven't.


In my opinion, if they haven't left feedback for anyone, these are buyers who generally don't cause trouble. They don't know how to use ebay's money back guarantee to their advantage. They buy and you never hear from them again. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## bakeacookie

Catbird9 said:


> Here's what eBay says:
> "*Should I ship to an unconfirmed address?*
> As long as you ship to the address found on the eBay *Order details* page or the PayPal *Transaction Details* page, you are eligible for certain protections under the eBay Money Back Guarantee.
> 
> While you're not required to ship to a confirmed address, address confirmation is useful because it provides a way for a seller to verify a buyer's identity.
> 
> We recommend against stating in your listing that you'll only ship to confirmed addresses. Since *a confirmed address isn't a requirement for PayPal Seller Protection,* this is an unnecessary restriction and might discourage a potential buyer.
> 
> You can create shipping labels on eBay to save time, money, and provide proof of shipment. eBay shipping labels are automatically generated from a valid shipping address.
> 
> If you need more information, please contact PayPal"
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/questions/unconfirmed.html
> 
> ETA:
> PayPal Seller protection requires:
> *Additional Requirements*
> For “Item Not Received” cases:
> 
> The payment must be marked “eligible” or “partially eligible” on the Transaction Details page.
> You must provide online tracking to be eligible for protection.
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/seller-protection



Oh ok. I always get the shipping labels from eBay so I should be fine. I'll also check PayPal for the eligible/partially eligible note. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> So the payment cleared but the address on PP says unconfirmed.
> 
> What should I do?





bakeacookie said:


> Oh ok. I always get the shipping labels from eBay so I should be fine. I'll also check PayPal for the eligible/partially eligible note.
> 
> Thanks!


Yup, you'll be fine.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, you'll be fine.



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Kidclarke

I put all the restrictions suggested for the preferences but somehow a buyer who created their account today is bidding on my item. Should I be worried or everybody has to start somewhere and maybe since they got through it's okay?


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> I put all the restrictions suggested for the preferences but somehow a buyer who created their account today is bidding on my item. Should I be worried or everybody has to start somewhere and maybe since they got through it's okay?


If you've put the restrictions allowed, that's all you can do. You can't block newbies, you can't require a certain number of feedback, etc.


----------



## Catbird9

Kidclarke said:


> I put all the restrictions suggested for the preferences but somehow a buyer who created their account today is bidding on my item. Should I be worried or everybody has to start somewhere and maybe since they got through it's okay?



I've had a few newbie buyers and they've been no problem. (Knock wood.) Like you said, everybody has to start somewhere.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> If you've put the restrictions allowed, that's all you can do. You can't block newbies,* you can't require a certain number of feedback*, etc.



Why am I seeing a lot of listings stating that if you have less than X amount of FB, not to bid because your bid will be removed?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> Why am I seeing a lot of listings stating that if you have less than X amount of FB, not to bid because your bid will be removed?


Sellers put that in their listings but there's no ebay rule disallowing newbies or low feedback buyers. 

Most people who have sold for a while find we have more problems with experienced members than with newbies.


----------



## randr21

Hi, I posted a pre-owned pair of CL Decollettes for auction.  Local pickup or shipping were the options I listed.  A buyer won the auction and selected local pickup.  I am a newbie with local pickup option and told her to pay via paypal first and then we'll arrange pickup place/time.  I did some research and found that I shouldn't have done that.  

What should I do now?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## poopsie

randr21 said:


> Hi, I posted a pre-owned pair of CL Decollettes for auction.  Local pickup or shipping were the options I listed.  A buyer won the auction and selected local pickup.  I am a newbie with local pickup option and told her to pay via paypal first and then we'll arrange pickup place/time.  I did some research and found that I shouldn't have done that.
> 
> What should I do now?  Thank you for your help.




has she paid yet? 
If not and she still wants to pay with PP I would offer to ship them free. Or she can pay cash when she picks them up.


----------



## BeenBurned

randr21 said:


> Hi, I posted a pre-owned pair of CL Decollettes for auction.  Local pickup or shipping were the options I listed.  A buyer won the auction and selected local pickup.  I am a newbie with local pickup option and told her to pay via paypal first and then we'll arrange pickup place/time.  I did some research and found that I shouldn't have done that.
> 
> What should I do now?  Thank you for your help.





poopsie said:


> has she paid yet?
> If not and she still wants to pay with PP I would offer to ship them free. Or she can pay cash when she picks them up.


Poopsie's advice is correct. 

And in case you wonder why you never take paypal for local pickup, I'll explain. 

For items paid with Paypal, the seller has to prove delivery, i.e, have a tracking number in the event the buyer files non-receipt. But if she picks up in person, there's no tracking number to show shipment and delivery. So a dishonest buyer could file a claim through paypal and would win the dispute, get a refund plus keep the shoes she picked up in person. (Paypal won't care that she picked up nor even that she signed a receipt. They only care about a paper trail.)

Thus if she paid through paypal, you should ship the shoes. If she still wants to pick up, refund the payment and have her give cash on pickup.


----------



## randr21

poopsie said:


> has she paid yet?
> If not and she still wants to pay with PP I would offer to ship them free. Or she can pay cash when she picks them up.





BeenBurned said:


> Poopsie's advice is correct.
> 
> And in case you wonder why you never take paypal for local pickup, I'll explain.
> 
> For items paid with Paypal, the seller has to prove delivery, i.e, have a tracking number in the event the buyer files non-receipt. But if she picks up in person, there's no tracking number to show shipment and delivery. So a dishonest buyer could file a claim through paypal and would win the dispute, get a refund plus keep the shoes she picked up in person. (Paypal won't care that she picked up nor even that she signed a receipt. They only care about a paper trail.)
> 
> Thus if she paid through paypal, you should ship the shoes. If she still wants to pick up, refund the payment and have her give cash on pickup.



Auction ended last night.  She paid via PP.  

While I was waiting for a response to my question here, I called eBay and the rep wasn't very good or what, but he advised me to stick with buyer paying via PP instead of cash?  He said that I should have buyer send a msg via ebay to say she received the shoes during our exchange.  That will be my "proof".

I trust you ladies more so let me know if the below makes sense (and I'm never going to offer local pickup again!):

1. I will email her to let her know I'm going to refund her money and ask that she brings cash for local pickup
2. Refund her (hopefully it's just an easy click via my listing)
3. I'm assuming my listing will still show her as the buyer after refunding?  And I will just arrange for a time/place for the exchange.

My only reason for not shipping is that I'd be out $20, which I didn't add into my listing since it'd be by UPS insured with signature.  If you ladies think it's better to eat up the cost, then I may do so.


----------



## poopsie

If she lives close enough to pick the shoes up It shouldn't cost that much if you ship USPS.


----------



## BeenBurned

randr21 said:


> Auction ended last night.  She paid via PP.
> 
> While I was waiting for a response to my question here, I called eBay and the rep wasn't very good or what, but he advised me to stick with buyer paying via PP instead of cash?  He said that I should have buyer send a msg via ebay to say she received the shoes during our exchange.  That will be my "proof".
> 
> I trust you ladies more so let me know if the below makes sense (and I'm never going to offer local pickup again!):
> 
> 1. I will email her to let her know I'm going to refund her money and ask that she brings cash for local pickup
> 2. Refund her (hopefully it's just an easy click via my listing)
> 3. I'm assuming my listing will still show her as the buyer after refunding?  And I will just arrange for a time/place for the exchange.
> 
> My only reason for not shipping is that I'd be out $20, which I didn't add into my listing since it'd be by UPS insured with signature.  If you ladies think it's better to eat up the cost, then I may do so.


As is typical for ebay, they gave you bad information. A receipt or message via ebay is NOT going to help if your buyer claims non-receipt. 

You don't need signature confirmation and TBH, I wouldn't even insure the package for $199. 

DId the paypal payment include the $25 you showed for shipping? 

Your listing shows $25 shipping for first class mail!! You can't ship over 1 lb. by first class but you certainly can ship the shoes for about $10 by priority mail. And priority mail would include $50 insurance though you could add more if you wanted to. (Again, I wouldn't do it though.)


----------



## randr21

BeenBurned said:


> As is typical for ebay, they gave you bad information. A receipt or message via ebay is NOT going to help if your buyer claims non-receipt.
> 
> You don't need signature confirmation and TBH, I wouldn't even insure the package for $199.
> 
> DId the paypal payment include the $25 you showed for shipping?
> 
> Your listing shows $25 shipping for first class mail!! You can't ship over 1 lb. by first class but you certainly can ship the shoes for about $10 by priority mail. And priority mail would include $50 insurance though you could add more if you wanted to. (Again, I wouldn't do it though.)





poopsie said:


> If she lives close enough to pick the shoes up It shouldn't cost that much if you ship USPS.


Hi, buyer only paid the 199 for shoes, which doesn't include shipping, as the local pickup translated into free ship when she checked out.

So even tho in our ebay msgs I said I'd ship it by UPS, but my listing says USPS, she cant file a dispute based on that discrepancy I hope!

If so, then I will send it via USPS then.  Ive just had bad experiences with them losing pkgs, but I appreciate all the advice and will go w/o addl insurance, and via priority mail.

I know, just from my 25 first class option shows how much of a noob I am.  Thats why Im more of a buyer than seller on ebay.  Too bad I have more to sell.  Lesson learned!


----------



## poopsie

randr21 said:


> Hi, buyer only paid the 199 for shoes, which doesn't include shipping, as the local pickup translated into free ship when she checked out.
> 
> So even tho in our ebay msgs I said I'd ship it by UPS, but my listing says USPS, she cant file a dispute based on that discrepancy I hope!
> 
> If so, then I will send it via USPS then.  Ive just had bad experiences with them losing pkgs, but I appreciate all the advice and will go w/o addl insurance, and via priority mail.
> 
> I know, just from my 25 first class option shows how much of a noob I am.  Thats why Im more of a buyer than seller on ebay.  Too bad I have more to sell.  Lesson learned!




Insurance for $199 is $3.35. Personally I would insure. 
The buyer has refused to pay cash then?


----------



## BeenBurned

randr21 said:


> Hi, buyer only paid the 199 for shoes, which doesn't include shipping, as the local pickup translated into free ship when she checked out.
> 
> So even tho in our ebay msgs I said I'd ship it by UPS, but my listing says USPS, she cant file a dispute based on that discrepancy I hope!
> 
> If so, then I will send it via USPS then.  Ive just had bad experiences with them losing pkgs, but I appreciate all the advice and will go w/o addl insurance, and via priority mail.
> 
> I know, just from my 25 first class option shows how much of a noob I am.  Thats why Im more of a buyer than seller on ebay.  Too bad I have more to sell.  Lesson learned!


What she can file a dispute on is non-receipt. If she claims she didn't receive the shoes she paid for through paypal, paypal will require you to submit a tracking number that  shows delivery. You won't be able to do that and will lose the dispute and she'll get the refund. 

In the future, paypal should never be used for in-person pickup. 

Also, since you admit to being a noob, you should research shipping and prices. Generally, buyers expect items to come as described and if you advertise USPS, she'll be disappointed (and possibly angry) that she wasn't home when UPS tried to deliver and couldn't get a signature. 

If you advertise a certain shipping method, you can't downgrade but you can upgrade. You advertised first class but can upgrade to priority. you can't downgrade to parcel select.


----------



## Haughty

Can someone help me attach a file from eBay so I can ask for some help in the RM forum regarding color?  I think I am making it more work than it needs to be.  

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Haughty said:


> Can someone help me attach a file from eBay so I can ask for some help in the RM forum regarding color?  I think I am making it more work than it needs to be.
> 
> Thank you!


If it's pictures you're trying to attach to a post, go to "upload a file" in the reply box and find the pictures in your computer. If you don't have the pictures saved, you'll have to save them first. 

if it's an authentication request and the listing has the pictures, it's not necessary to upload the pictures if they're the same ones as are in the listing. (For authenticity checks, please read the first post of that thread for the required posting format and pictures needed.)


----------



## Haughty

Once again, you rock, BB!  Operator error on my part.  

Thanks again!


----------



## randr21

poopsie said:


> Insurance for $199 is $3.35. Personally I would insure.
> The buyer has refused to pay cash then?


Buyer just sent her PP payment after winning auction.  Thanks for all your help, really.


BeenBurned said:


> What she can file a dispute on is non-receipt. If she claims she didn't receive the shoes she paid for through paypal, paypal will require you to submit a tracking number that  shows delivery. You won't be able to do that and will lose the dispute and she'll get the refund.
> 
> In the future, paypal should never be used for in-person pickup.
> 
> Also, since you admit to being a noob, you should research shipping and prices. Generally, buyers expect items to come as described and if you advertise USPS, she'll be disappointed (and possibly angry) that she wasn't home when UPS tried to deliver and couldn't get a signature.
> 
> If you advertise a certain shipping method, you can't downgrade but you can upgrade. You advertised first class but can upgrade to priority. you can't downgrade to parcel select.


I've printed out the shipping thru ebay so will be sending it out tomorrow.  

Thanks to both of you for the wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> If you've put the restrictions allowed, that's all you can do. You can't block newbies, you can't require a certain number of feedback, etc.





Catbird9 said:


> I've had a few newbie buyers and they've been no problem. (Knock wood.) Like you said, everybody has to start somewhere.



Thank you both. I suppose shouldn't worry when there's nothing to worry about yet.


----------



## whateve

I can't remember if this has happened to me before. I made a sale, got an confirmation email from paypal that the money was received, bought postage on ebay that was charged to my paypal. Neither of today's transactions, either the sale or the purchase of the postage, are showing in my paypal yet. I assume it is safe to ship?

ETA: the transactions showed up. It took about an hour.


----------



## aholl

Do you guys think its a bad idea to purchase designer bags from eBay? Also, has anyone had experience purchasing designer bags or inspired designer bags from the Asian sellers (like from Japan or China)?


----------



## BeenBurned

aholl said:


> Do you guys think its a bad idea to purchase designer bags from eBay? Also, has anyone had experience purchasing designer bags or inspired designer bags from the Asian sellers (like from Japan or China)?


You can have great experiences buying authentic designer bags from ebay or you can have horrible experiences after getting fakes. 

There  are many sellers, some honest, some dishonest and some who don't know what they're selling and may knowingly or unknowingly sell a fake. But the fact is that it's the seller's responsibility to know their product and either be expert enough to authenticate or know where to have their items authenticated. 

Buying highly faked brands and items on the secondary market (whether online, from thrift stores or yard sales) can be dangerous to a novice who doesn't know what to look for to determine authenticity or at least to make an educated guess. 

And when buying from ANY seller online (unless it's the designer/manufacturer) requires due diligence on the part of the buyer. While sellers aren't supposed to list/sell any item of which they aren't 100% sure of authenticity, they do it and buyers should authenticate any item BEFORE buying. That goes for sellers in any state, any country or on any continent. 

Any seller can make a mistake and list a fake unknowingly and 100% feedback isn't indicative of anything other than having happy buyers or handling disputes satisfactorily.


----------



## MAGJES

I've got a quick question. I was selling new Sam Edelman sandals but listed without the box only because of the higher shipping cost to mail the box.  (I've found that people really buy them if I list them without the box and charge around $3 to send 1st class vs. the Priority rate). Anyway.....I put in the listing that the box was not included but if you want it to message me for the shipping quote.  A buyer messaged me and I responded with the quote and they bought the shoes but did not message me beforehand so that i could change the shipping.  They paid the 1st class rate and left me a message in the notes to "send the box".  They are $65 new shoes that I sold for only $19 with 2$.65 shipping but to ship to her/him would cost about $9 with the box. The difference is approx $6 bucks......not a big deal but we are only talking about a $19 sale and I can''t help but feel like this buyer did it on purpose.     If I were to cancel the transaction because she/he made the demand to send something that I clearly said was not included in the listing....can they leave feedback?   (I can't remember).  Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

someone keeps emailing me with offers and questions on an item, and 'did you get my email' emails every few hours. i haven't responded at all b/c i could tell from the initial email (a lowball offer) that they'd be a problem, so i just blocked them. doesn't ebay have a way to block emails from someone or report them for sending emails non-stop? i blocked her as a buyer, buy WHY WHY WHY doesn't that lead to a block on emails too? is there a way to deal with this other than just to delete the email without reading? the buyer doesn't even realize at this point they are blocked, they are just emailing questions and etc. non-stop. any other remedy?


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> someone keeps emailing me with offers and questions on an item, and 'did you get my email' emails every few hours. i haven't responded at all b/c i could tell from the initial email (a lowball offer) that they'd be a problem, so i just blocked them. doesn't ebay have a way to block emails from someone or report them for sending emails non-stop? i blocked her as a buyer, buy WHY WHY WHY doesn't that lead to a block on emails too? is there a way to deal with this other than just to delete the email without reading? the buyer doesn't even realize at this point they are blocked, they are just emailing questions and etc. non-stop. any other remedy?


You blocked her after you received the first message so she can still contact you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> You blocked her after you received the first message so she can still contact you.


well, yes... how would i block someone before i know about their existence? are you saying that only people who are pre-blocked can never contact you?


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, yes... how would i block someone before i know about their existence? are you saying that only people who are pre-blocked can never contact you?


She won't be able to contact you on other and future listings, just this one. If you end this listing, she won't be able to contact you.


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> I've got a quick question. I was selling new Sam Edelman sandals but listed without the box only because of the higher shipping cost to mail the box.  (I've found that people really buy them if I list them without the box and charge around $3 to send 1st class vs. the Priority rate). Anyway.....I put in the listing that the box was not included but if you want it to message me for the shipping quote.  A buyer messaged me and I responded with the quote and they bought the shoes but did not message me beforehand so that i could change the shipping.  They paid the 1st class rate and left me a message in the notes to "send the box".  They are $65 new shoes that I sold for only $19 with 2$.65 shipping but to ship to her/him would cost about $9 with the box. The difference is approx $6 bucks......not a big deal but we are only talking about a $19 sale and I can''t help but feel like this buyer did it on purpose.     If I were to cancel the transaction because she/he made the demand to send something that I clearly said was not included in the listing....can they leave feedback?   (I can't remember).  Thanks!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, yes... how would i block someone before i know about their existence? are you saying that only people who are pre-blocked can never contact you?


Anyone can contact you via the link on your eBay profile page, whether they're blocked or not.


----------



## holiday123

MAGJES said:


> I've got a quick question. I was selling new Sam Edelman sandals but listed without the box only because of the higher shipping cost to mail the box.  (I've found that people really buy them if I list them without the box and charge around $3 to send 1st class vs. the Priority rate). Anyway.....I put in the listing that the box was not included but if you want it to message me for the shipping quote.  A buyer messaged me and I responded with the quote and they bought the shoes but did not message me beforehand so that i could change the shipping.  They paid the 1st class rate and left me a message in the notes to "send the box".  They are $65 new shoes that I sold for only $19 with 2$.65 shipping but to ship to her/him would cost about $9 with the box. The difference is approx $6 bucks......not a big deal but we are only talking about a $19 sale and I can''t help but feel like this buyer did it on purpose.     If I were to cancel the transaction because she/he made the demand to send something that I clearly said was not included in the listing....can they leave feedback?   (I can't remember).  Thanks!


I would just message them and thank them for the prompt payment,  but let them know the invoice they paid did not reflect the price you quoted them in your previous email.  Then you can either refund them and have them repay,  or you can send a separate invoice for the difference in shipping.


----------



## Louliu71

I'm sorry if this has been answered, I am dealing with a horrid seller. She sold me a pair of shoes a new and unused, they arrived and look like this. She accused me of using them, which is not true. She is said she has multiple pairs of these shoes, however the pictures are the same in each of the listings. 







I opened a case, she fought it and lost. She stupidly refunded me before issuing a returns label or getting the shoes back  or I assume she did and it wasn't just eBay swallowing it 




	

		
			
		

		
	
, 


She's been harassing me to send the shoes back at my expense, she can have them back as I don't want them, but feel she should pay for the return 

She has been rude and aggressive from the start, in fact I'd say she has some anger management issues, it does concern me a little 

I've repeatedly told her, follow the rules and if she has a problem, speak to eBay.

I want to report the message but can't find anywhere to do this, am I best to call eBay and ask them to intervene? I've told her I will block her if the continues to harass (5 messages demanding the shoes back in less than an hour) if I block her I feel this will antagonise her more. 

Thanks all

Ps this was the first message I got from her

"I DONT DO REFUND AS IT STATES ALREADY THE SHOES ARE BRAND NEW. NEVER EVER BEEN WORN LOOKING AT UR PIC THEY LOOK LIKE YOU HAVE WORN THEM i TOOK THE STICKERS OF. BUT I CAN SEE ITS BLACK WERE THE STICKY BIT IS SO THEY DEFO BEEN WORN. &amp; THE CUFF MARK WAS NOT THERE U DID IT THE STUPID PERSON. THAT TAKES THESE PICTURES KEEPS ON FORGET IN 2 TAKE FULL PICTURES OF EVERYTHING? 2017 NOW SO I WILL BE TAKEN ALL PICTURES OF EVEY DETAIL. YOU NO THERE IS NO PICTURE SO THAT IS WHY U R FIND IN FAULT U HAVE CHIPPED THE SHOE YOUR SELF SO NO THERE NO GOOD 4 ME 2 SELL NW. I WILL COMPLAIN YOU 2MAR TO EBAY SHOULD NEVER OF LET YOU HAVE THEM 4 SO CHEAP IN THE 1ST PLAC.E WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THEM BACK &amp; SELL THEM 4 &pound;60 AS I DID BUT CANT IN STATE U HAVE LEFT THEM."


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, I am dealing with a horrid seller. She sold me a pair of shoes a new and unused, they arrived and look like this. She accused me of using them, which is not true. She is said she has multiple pairs of these shoes, however the pictures are the same in each of the listings.
> 
> View attachment 3578397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened a case, she fought it and lost. She stupidly refunded me before issuing a returns label or getting the shoes back  or I assume she did and it wasn't just eBay swallowing it
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> She's been harassing me to send the shoes back at my expense, she can have them back as I don't want them, but feel she should pay for the return
> 
> She has been rude and aggressive from the start, in fact I'd say she has some anger management issues, it does concern me a little
> 
> I've repeatedly told her, follow the rules and if she has a problem, speak to eBay.
> 
> I want to report the message but can't find anywhere to do this, am I best to call eBay and ask them to intervene? I've told her I will block her if the continues to harass (5 messages demanding the shoes back in less than an hour) if I block her I feel this will antagonise her more.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Ps this was the first message I got from her
> 
> "I DONT DO REFUND AS IT STATES ALREADY THE SHOES ARE BRAND NEW. NEVER EVER BEEN WORN LOOKING AT UR PIC THEY LOOK LIKE YOU HAVE WORN THEM i TOOK THE STICKERS OF. BUT I CAN SEE ITS BLACK WERE THE STICKY BIT IS SO THEY DEFO BEEN WORN. &amp; THE CUFF MARK WAS NOT THERE U DID IT THE STUPID PERSON. THAT TAKES THESE PICTURES KEEPS ON FORGET IN 2 TAKE FULL PICTURES OF EVERYTHING? 2017 NOW SO I WILL BE TAKEN ALL PICTURES OF EVEY DETAIL. YOU NO THERE IS NO PICTURE SO THAT IS WHY U R FIND IN FAULT U HAVE CHIPPED THE SHOE YOUR SELF SO NO THERE NO GOOD 4 ME 2 SELL NW. I WILL COMPLAIN YOU 2MAR TO EBAY SHOULD NEVER OF LET YOU HAVE THEM 4 SO CHEAP IN THE 1ST PLAC.E WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THEM BACK &amp; SELL THEM 4 &pound;60 AS I DID BUT CANT IN STATE U HAVE LEFT THEM."



And this seconds ago

YOU SHOULD OF SEEN WHAT I WAS SELL 4 CHRISTMAS & B4 THAT
MADE A BAG OF £. ON EBAY MY STOCK ALWYS MOVES WHAT U SEE & WHAT U PURCHASED OF ME IS STOCK THAT NO1 WANTS. 
I CAN SELL THEM 4 £60 MORE THEN WHAT U WERE OFFERING. AINT BEEN ON HERE 2 LONG BUT IM A 5***** 100% NEARLY SO WHAT DOES THAT SAY REALLY?? LOT OFF HATERS ON HERE LOL. MAKE EM ALL HATE ME EVEN MORE YOUR MULLBERRY BAG IS TRRRRAsssssssssssssssssssHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> And this seconds ago
> 
> YOU SHOULD OF SEEN WHAT I WAS SELL 4 CHRISTMAS & B4 THAT
> MADE A BAG OF £. ON EBAY MY STOCK ALWYS MOVES WHAT U SEE & WHAT U PURCHASED OF ME IS STOCK THAT NO1 WANTS.
> I CAN SELL THEM 4 £60 MORE THEN WHAT U WERE OFFERING. AINT BEEN ON HERE 2 LONG BUT IM A 5***** 100% NEARLY SO WHAT DOES THAT SAY REALLY?? LOT OFF HATERS ON HERE LOL. MAKE EM ALL HATE ME EVEN MORE YOUR MULLBERRY BAG IS TRRRRAsssssssssssssssssssHHHHHHH!!!



And now this, it's getting scary as she has my address and I've stopped messaging her they just keep coming and coming


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, I am dealing with a horrid seller. She sold me a pair of shoes a new and unused, they arrived and look like this. She accused me of using them, which is not true. She is said she has multiple pairs of these shoes, however the pictures are the same in each of the listings.
> 
> View attachment 3578397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened a case, she fought it and lost. She stupidly refunded me before issuing a returns label or getting the shoes back  or I assume she did and it wasn't just eBay swallowing it
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> She's been harassing me to send the shoes back at my expense, she can have them back as I don't want them, but feel she should pay for the return
> 
> She has been rude and aggressive from the start, in fact I'd say she has some anger management issues, it does concern me a little
> 
> I've repeatedly told her, follow the rules and if she has a problem, speak to eBay.
> 
> I want to report the message but can't find anywhere to do this, am I best to call eBay and ask them to intervene? I've told her I will block her if the continues to harass (5 messages demanding the shoes back in less than an hour) if I block her I feel this will antagonise her more.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Ps this was the first message I got from her
> 
> "I DONT DO REFUND AS IT STATES ALREADY THE SHOES ARE BRAND NEW. NEVER EVER BEEN WORN LOOKING AT UR PIC THEY LOOK LIKE YOU HAVE WORN THEM i TOOK THE STICKERS OF. BUT I CAN SEE ITS BLACK WERE THE STICKY BIT IS SO THEY DEFO BEEN WORN. &amp; THE CUFF MARK WAS NOT THERE U DID IT THE STUPID PERSON. THAT TAKES THESE PICTURES KEEPS ON FORGET IN 2 TAKE FULL PICTURES OF EVERYTHING? 2017 NOW SO I WILL BE TAKEN ALL PICTURES OF EVEY DETAIL. YOU NO THERE IS NO PICTURE SO THAT IS WHY U R FIND IN FAULT U HAVE CHIPPED THE SHOE YOUR SELF SO NO THERE NO GOOD 4 ME 2 SELL NW. I WILL COMPLAIN YOU 2MAR TO EBAY SHOULD NEVER OF LET YOU HAVE THEM 4 SO CHEAP IN THE 1ST PLAC.E WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THEM BACK &amp; SELL THEM 4 &pound;60 AS I DID BUT CANT IN STATE U HAVE LEFT THEM."





Louliu71 said:


> And this seconds ago
> 
> YOU SHOULD OF SEEN WHAT I WAS SELL 4 CHRISTMAS & B4 THAT
> MADE A BAG OF £. ON EBAY MY STOCK ALWYS MOVES WHAT U SEE & WHAT U PURCHASED OF ME IS STOCK THAT NO1 WANTS.
> I CAN SELL THEM 4 £60 MORE THEN WHAT U WERE OFFERING. AINT BEEN ON HERE 2 LONG BUT IM A 5***** 100% NEARLY SO WHAT DOES THAT SAY REALLY?? LOT OFF HATERS ON HERE LOL. MAKE EM ALL HATE ME EVEN MORE YOUR MULLBERRY BAG IS TRRRRAsssssssssssssssssssHHHHHHH!!!





Louliu71 said:


> And now this, it's getting scary as she has my address and I've stopped messaging her they just keep coming and coming
> 
> View attachment 3578413


IMO, she sounds kooky, emotional and defensive. 

She's only been on ebay 9 months and although it's just 1 neg, it reduced her feedback score to 97%, low enough to put her at risk of losing her ability to sell in the future. 

It's very possible she found a sale at a store that had several pairs of the same style of shoes. If that's the case, while the shoes are "new" as in not previously owned and worn, they appear to be quite shopworn. 

If someone is going to sell items in that condition, it's important that she should have photographed each pair of shoes, specifically showing the soles and any scuff and indication of wear for each listing. Using the same pictures for items that aren't in the same condition is a problem and as in this case, opens her up to SNAD disputes. 

I assume this is the listing and with just 2 pictures, item specifics stating that the shoes are NWOB, suggestion that they're giftable and a description with no mention of being shopworn/tried on and worn in store, I understand your disappointment. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jigsaw-la...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

If she wants the shoes back, she needs to either forward a prepaid shipping label or send you the money for shipping costs. Seller pays return shipping in cases of SNAD. 

And if she doesn't want another dispute with the current listing, she'd be smart to add more pictures to her listing or she'll find herself in the same situation.


----------



## Louliu71

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, she sounds kooky, emotional and defensive.
> 
> She's only been on ebay 9 months and although it's just 1 neg, it reduced her feedback score to 97%, low enough to put her at risk of losing her ability to sell in the future.
> 
> It's very possible she found a sale at a store that had several pairs of the same style of shoes. If that's the case, while the shoes are "new" as in not previously owned and worn, they appear to be quite shopworn.
> 
> If someone is going to sell items in that condition, it's important that she should have photographed each pair of shoes, specifically showing the soles and any scuff and indication of wear for each listing. Using the same pictures for items that aren't in the same condition is a problem and as in this case, opens her up to SNAD disputes.
> 
> I assume this is the listing and with just 2 pictures, item specifics stating that the shoes are NWOB, suggestion that they're giftable and a description with no mention of being shopworn/tried on and worn in store, I understand your disappointment.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jigsaw-la...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> If she wants the shoes back, she needs to either forward a prepaid shipping label or send you the money for shipping costs. Seller pays return shipping in cases of SNAD.
> 
> And if she doesn't want another dispute with the current listing, she'd be smart to add more pictures to her listing or she'll find herself in the same situation.



Thanks BB, yeah i thought I would take a punt, in am so careful with bigger ticket items, but didn't see the risk here or bother seeing her feedback. 

I wasn't even going to leave feedback for fear of more grief and imagine other buyers have thought the same - I've been getting messages at all hours of the day night, I may just send them back. One of those sellers who def deserve a neg to warn other buyers, but to be honest she is only 100 or so miles away and just don't want to take the risk with this one 

Thanks again for all you do BB


----------



## bagshopr

My quick question: I received an item which is SNAD. The seller has been lovely and immediately agreed to refund my money and send a return postage label. I got a message from Ebay that says "Print your return label" but when I try to print it, I am directed to a page which gives the status of my refund, which is still pending on Pay Pal. Is this because my refund isn't final yet? I can't find any way to reach a live person at Ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

bagshopr said:


> My quick question: I received an item which is SNAD. The seller has been lovely and immediately agreed to refund my money and send a return postage label. I got a message from Ebay that says "Print your return label" but when I try to print it, I am directed to a page which gives the status of my refund, which is still pending on Pay Pal. Is this because my refund isn't final yet? I can't find any way to reach a live person at Ebay.


Can the seller send a PDF version of the label? Usually she/you can save as .pdf and print that way.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Catbird9 said:


> Anyone can contact you via the link on your eBay profile page, whether they're blocked or not.


i guess so  i ended the auction, blocked her after her first email and figured if i relisted that would make her unable to contact me. i relisted, but she is still contacting me through the new listing. i've received 12 emails since. seriously, why does ebay allow this? i never even answered her initial email and i delete them immediately, so i don't even know what she wants at this point??!!


----------



## hedonista

What happens when I receive a partial refund for an item that was partially paid with eBay bucks? Do I get the eBay bucks back? If so, is it the same coupon code, and when does it expire?


----------



## whateve

hedonista said:


> What happens when I receive a partial refund for an item that was partially paid with eBay bucks? Do I get the eBay bucks back? If so, is it the same coupon code, and when does it expire?


As far as I know, you can't get a partial refund of items paid with ebay bucks. That is the way it has been in the past. The only way for the seller to give you a partial is to send you money in a separate paypal transaction.


----------



## Kidclarke

Hello all,
I bought a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 and received it today. I'm pretty sure it's actually the 25. I will measure to make sure when I get home. The seller doesn't seem very experienced. 

Anyways, should I contact the seller directly to ask for a full refund, or should I just go directly through ebay? 
The listing states the usual "seller does not accept returns."


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Hello all,
> I bought a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 and received it today. I'm pretty sure it's actually the 25. I will measure to make sure when I get home. The seller doesn't seem very experienced.
> 
> Anyways, should I contact the seller directly to ask for a full refund, or should I just go directly through ebay?
> The listing states the usual "seller does not accept returns."


After you find out if you are correct, I think it is most polite to contact the seller first, before opening a return.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> After you find out if you are correct, I think it is most polite to contact the seller first, before opening a return.


Okay, I will do that and double check before. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Okay, I will do that and double check before. Thank you!


I tried to edit my original post but the forum is acting up. I wanted to add that you should pick "I have a question about using my item..." in order to not trigger a return request.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> I tried to edit my original post but the forum is acting up. I wanted to add that you should pick "I have a question about using my item..." in order to not trigger a return request.


Oh, I did not know that. I will be sure to do that, thank you again.


----------



## Kidclarke

She requested that I use the eBay return because she did not know how to refund it otherwise. I did so and received a message "_The seller refunded $$$ (amount) to your original payment method in PayPal. PayPal transaction._" 

I am looking for a return label or something but I do not see anything and there's nothing else to click. I asked the seller to send me the amount to return and this is the reply I got: "_I refunded you the price of the bag and the shipping cost you provided... you can send it in a flat rate envelope for around 7$.. I think you paid close to 15 or 18$ for shipping. Can we please call it even, please? I dont have any extra money right now for anything and have 3 young children. I did not know this would happen I was waiting on the money to pay my electric bill._"

It kinda bothers me being charged $18 for shipping and she only sent it for $7. I don't think I should have to pay anything at all for being sent something wrongly listed. Half of me says bite it and send, but the other half is like I should not have to. I'm torn because she was quick to refund and not give trouble over it, but the sob story part and shipping...I have my own bills/problems too but wouldn't expect my buyer to pay for that.

If I did choose to bite the shipping cost, where do I include the tracking etc since there is no where to put it?

I just read on my refund that "You don't need to return this item to the seller - you can keep the item. You can view details of this return on eBay."

I'm assuming the seller clicked the wrong button for return and does want the item back because they have already relisted it. 
I do not want to keep their item.

Also, I do not see any return amount on my paypal or other cards, I'm assuming this takes a while to show up?


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Hello all,
> I bought a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 and received it today. I'm pretty sure it's actually the 25. I will measure to make sure when I get home. The seller doesn't seem very experienced.
> 
> Anyways, should I contact the seller directly to ask for a full refund, or should I just go directly through ebay?
> The listing states the usual "seller does not accept returns."





Kidclarke said:


> She requested that I use the eBay return because she did not know how to refund it otherwise. I did so and received a message "_The seller refunded $$$ (amount) to your original payment method in PayPal. PayPal transaction._"
> 
> I am looking for a return label or something but I do not see anything and there's nothing else to click. I asked the seller to send me the amount to return and this is the reply I got: "_I refunded you the price of the bag and the shipping cost you provided... you can send it in a flat rate envelope for around 7$.. I think you paid close to 15 or 18$ for shipping. Can we please call it even, please? I dont have any extra money right now for anything and have 3 young children. I did not know this would happen I was waiting on the money to pay my electric bill._"
> 
> It kinda bothers me being charged $18 for shipping and she only sent it for $7. I don't think I should have to pay anything at all for being sent something wrongly listed. Half of me says bite it and send, but the other half is like I should not have to. I'm torn because she was quick to refund and not give trouble over it, but the sob story part and shipping...I have my own bills/problems too but wouldn't expect my buyer to pay for that.
> 
> If I did choose to bite the shipping cost, where do I include the tracking etc since there is no where to put it?
> 
> Also, I do not see any return amount on my paypal or other cards, I'm assuming this takes a while to show up?


I don't mean to sound cold but it's not your problem that the seller has financial problems. For SNAD, it's the seller who covers the return shipping. 

If she doesn't agree to send you a shipping label, file SNAD and explain that the seller issued a refund but didn't pay the return shipping. (Note that her suggestion to use a FRE is nonsense. A speedy isn't going to fit into that envelope!) 

She can purchase a shipping label with her address through paypal.com/shipnow and send you a PDF that you can print out.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> I don't mean to sound cold but it's not your problem that the seller has financial problems. For SNAD, it's the seller who covers the return shipping.
> 
> If she doesn't agree to send you a shipping label, file SNAD and explain that the seller issued a refund but didn't pay the return shipping. (Note that her suggestion to use a FRE is nonsense. A speedy isn't going to fit into that envelope!)
> 
> She can purchase a shipping label with her address through paypal.com/shipnow and send you a PDF that you can print out.



Does not sold cold to me at all, thank you for the suggestion. I have messaged her back stating she could purchase the label through paypal and send to me. She shoved the bag in a small envelope so I don't think she cares to ship it nicely. I called eBay and they said if she doesn't want to pay for the shipping then I do not have to ship it back, but I will keep trying to get a label from her and wait for a response.


----------



## Catbird9

Never mind.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Does not sold cold to me at all, thank you for the suggestion. I have messaged her back stating she could purchase the label through paypal and send to me. She shoved the bag in a small envelope so I don't think she cares to ship it nicely. I called eBay and they said if she doesn't want to pay for the shipping then I do not have to ship it back, but I will keep trying to get a label from her and wait for a response.


That's the thing. Since she refunded you prior to getting the bag back, you're (legally) under no obligation to return it. HOwever being the honest person you are, you want to do the right thing and I commend you. But you shouldn't be out anything at all to return the snad item to her.


----------



## Kidclarke

I will hold onto the bag for a month I suppose. She's stopped responding since my last message, but it hasn't been that long. 

She has already relisted the bag without changing anything except the 30 to 25 portion. I'm guessing when her listing is coming near the ending (9 days) she'll we definitely want it back and send the label.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Louliu71

Kidclarke said:


> I will hold onto the bag for a month I suppose. She's stopped responding since my last message, but it hasn't been that long.
> 
> She has already relisted the bag without changing anything except the 30 to 25 portion. I'm guessing when her listing is coming near the ending (9 days) she'll we definitely want it back and send the label.
> 
> Thank you for the help.



I spoke to eBay about a similar problem, I asked how long I was expected to hold onto the item, she said indefinitely! I'm sending them back at my expense as I think she has a screw loose


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> I spoke to eBay about a similar problem, I asked how long I was expected to hold onto the item, she said indefinitely! I'm sending them back at my expense as I think she has a screw loose


I think you got bad information from the rep you spoke to. 

You're welcome to ship back on your own dime if you desire but in fact, there's nothing ebay can do if the seller has already issued the refund. 

My advice to @Kidclarke stands.


----------



## Louliu71

BeenBurned said:


> I think you got bad information from the rep you spoke to.
> 
> You're welcome to ship back on your own dime if you desire but in fact, there's nothing ebay can do if the seller has already issued the refund.
> 
> My advice to @Kidclarke stands.



Yup and agree, she told me to wait even though I explained to her my reasons for doing so, she also said after 8 days EBAY would automatically issue a returns label...... all taken with a piece of salt of course [emoji848]


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> Yup and agree, she told me to wait even though I explained to her my reasons for doing so, she also said after 8 days EBAY would automatically issue a returns label...... all taken with a piece of salt of course [emoji848]


If ebay does send a shipping label, does the seller realize that she'll be paying for that label? Ebay will take the funds from her (or add it to her ebay invoice).


----------



## kaokaobunny0837

noshoepolish said:


> You cannot make an offer on an active auction. You can not make an offer on a listing with Buy It Now but no Best Offer option.
> 
> Sellers don't really care why you aren't bidding on an auction.
> 
> BIN remains on an auction, usually until the biudding is about halfway between the starting bid and BIN price. Sometimes this varies depending on the catefory.



hi there, the etiquette of not making an offer on a buy it now listing, is that stated somewhere on ebay?? TIA


----------



## Catbird9

kaokaobunny0837 said:


> hi there, the etiquette of not making an offer on a buy it now listing, is that stated somewhere on ebay?? TIA



No, it's a matter of personal preference. Some sellers are bothered by contact from buyers asking if they will accept less than the BIN price if Best Offer isn't enabled. (Check out the eBay Pet Peeves thread -- this is a frequent Pet Peeve.)

Other sellers don't mind at all. In my opinion, it can't hurt for a serious buyer to inquire with a reasonable offer. As a seller I'm happy to respond to inquiries asking if I will take a lesser amount, even though I don't have Best Offer enabled on my listings.

In fact, there is a way for a seller to respond to a request for a lower price, even if they don't have Best Offer enabled. They can send a private offer to that buyer from a link in the message.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/private_offer.html


----------



## whateve

kaokaobunny0837 said:


> hi there, the etiquette of not making an offer on a buy it now listing, is that stated somewhere on ebay?? TIA


You quoted a post from 2010. If there was a policy, chances are it would be different now. Different sellers have different reactions to an offer when they haven't set up their listing to accept offers. Some will be offended and can possibly block you. Others will be happy to work with you. If I have had an item listed for awhile, I'm usually fine with receiving unsolicited offers if they are reasonable. However, in my experience most people who send unsolicited offers offer ridiculously low amounts.

To answer your question, while some sellers will not appreciate unsolicited offers, ebay knows it does happen, and has added a feature to facilitate this. If a buyer sends an unsolicited offer, or a message of any kind, to a seller, the seller has the option to respond with an offer.


----------



## Louliu71

BeenBurned said:


> If ebay does send a shipping label, does the seller realize that she'll be paying for that label? Ebay will take the funds from her (or add it to her ebay invoice).



Will she be charged if I don't use the label would you know?

The seller has been bombarding me with daily demands, One day I had 6 messages over a 30 min period. I reported her at the same time I was told about the label. Honestly this seller worries me, which is why I'm paying for the return. Her very first message to me about the haters in the world just didn't sit right and all I said to her was that I wasn't convinced the shoes were new and unused and even if they were display ones I wouldn't expect this much evidence of wear. 

There's not enough miles between me and her for me to antagonise her further for the sake of £2 - I truly believe she is unhinged


----------



## BeenBurned

Louliu71 said:


> Will she be charged if I don't use the label would you know?
> 
> The seller has been bombarding me with daily demands, One day I had 6 messages over a 30 min period. I reported her at the same time I was told about the label. Honestly this seller worries me, which is why I'm paying for the return. Her very first message to me about the haters in the world just didn't sit right and all I said to her was that I wasn't convinced the shoes were new and unused and even if they were display ones I wouldn't expect this much evidence of wear.
> 
> There's not enough miles between me and her for me to antagonise her further for the sake of £2 - I truly believe she is unhinged


I believe if ebay sends the label, the funds to pay for the label will come from the seller. (Perhaps someone else can confirm.)


----------



## Louliu71

BeenBurned said:


> I believe if ebay sends the label, the funds to pay for the label will come from the seller. (Perhaps someone else can confirm.)



Thanks BB


----------



## youngster

I recently sold a bag and was paid quickly via Paypal.  I printed the shipping label and shipped it off to the confirmed U.S. address.  Later that day, when I went to my Paypal account, I saw that I was charged the higher (3.9% + $0.30) fee for receipt of an overseas payment, though the confirmed shipping address was here in the U.S.  I now realize I was likely dealing with an intermediary here in the U.S. who will then ship the item overseas to the ultimate buyer.  Is there any way to tell up front that a potential buyer is simply an intermediary and that I'm going to end up paying the higher international Paypal fee?  If I had paid a little more attention to the shipping address, it probably would have jumped out since it looks like a business type address but, then again, I've also shipped to people who simply wanted their item sent to their office and not their home.  

I tried communicating with Paypal via email about this but hit a brick wall as usual.  They simply quoted their fee schedule and sent me a link to it, but didn't actually answer my question of why I was paying the international fee when I shipped to a U.S. confirmed address. (I guess because the money did come from overseas.)  It's not a lot of money but I'd just like to know up front so that I actually know what the fees are going to be and factor that in my decision to accept an offer.


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> I recently sold a bag and was paid quickly via Paypal.  I printed the shipping label and shipped it off to the confirmed U.S. address.  Later that day, when I went to my Paypal account, I saw that I was charged the higher (3.9% + $0.30) fee for receipt of an overseas payment, though the confirmed shipping address was here in the U.S.  I now realize I was likely dealing with an intermediary here in the U.S. who will then ship the item overseas to the ultimate buyer.  Is there any way to tell up front that a potential buyer is simply an intermediary and that I'm going to end up paying the higher international Paypal fee?  If I had paid a little more attention to the shipping address, it probably would have jumped out since it looks like a business type address but, then again, I've also shipped to people who simply wanted their item sent to their office and not their home.
> 
> I tried communicating with Paypal via email about this but hit a brick wall as usual.  They simply quoted their fee schedule and sent me a link to it, but didn't actually answer my question of why I was paying the international fee when I shipped to a U.S. confirmed address. (I guess because the money did come from overseas.)  It's not a lot of money but I'd just like to know up front so that I actually know what the fees are going to be and factor that in my decision to accept an offer.


Sometimes when you look at the ebay profile page of the buyer, it will show their location. It usually doesn't bother me if I have an overseas buyer who uses a shipping service. To me, it means my buyer isn't going to ask for a return.


----------



## youngster

whateve said:


> Sometimes when you look at the ebay profile page of the buyer, it will show their location. It usually doesn't bother me if I have an overseas buyer who uses a shipping service. To me, it means my buyer isn't going to ask for a return.



Oh, I'm not too unhappy.  It isn't a lot of extra money, just 1%.  I was more wondering if there was a way to tell up front that I wasn't aware of.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> I recently sold a bag and was paid quickly via Paypal.  I printed the shipping label and shipped it off to the confirmed U.S. address.  Later that day, when I went to my Paypal account, I saw that I was charged the higher (3.9% + $0.30) fee for receipt of an overseas payment, though the confirmed shipping address was here in the U.S.  I now realize I was likely dealing with an intermediary here in the U.S. who will then ship the item overseas to the ultimate buyer.  Is there any way to tell up front that a potential buyer is simply an intermediary and that I'm going to end up paying the higher international Paypal fee?  If I had paid a little more attention to the shipping address, it probably would have jumped out since it looks like a business type address but, then again, I've also shipped to people who simply wanted their item sent to their office and not their home.
> 
> I tried communicating with Paypal via email about this but hit a brick wall as usual.  They simply quoted their fee schedule and sent me a link to it, but didn't actually answer my question of why I was paying the international fee when I shipped to a U.S. confirmed address. (I guess because the money did come from overseas.)  It's not a lot of money but I'd just like to know up front so that I actually know what the fees are going to be and factor that in my decision to accept an offer.





whateve said:


> Sometimes when you look at the ebay profile page of the buyer, it will show their location. It usually doesn't bother me if I have an overseas buyer who uses a shipping service. To me, it means my buyer isn't going to ask for a return.


I suspect that the buyer didn't pay in USD so the extra charge was the conversion rate.


----------



## noshoepolish

youngster said:


> Oh, I'm not too unhappy.  It isn't a lot of extra money, just 1%.  I was more wondering if there was a way to tell up front that I wasn't aware of.



To follow up on BB's post I think there is a setting for the payment to be in USD.


----------



## BlueCherry

I have been considering a Dior bag on eBay by a seller who had the item listed as being in France. Whilst I was debating it, seems to be QC issues with this style, the listing ended. It's just popped up again for sale with all new photos but the same model and the bag is now listed as coming from Italy and the seller is different. Is this fishy? TIA


----------



## whateve

BigCherry said:


> I have been considering a Dior bag on eBay by a seller who had the item listed as being in France. Whilst I was debating it, seems to be QC issues with this style, the listing ended. It's just popped up again for sale with all new photos but the same model and the bag is now listed as coming from Italy and the seller is different. Is this fishy? TIA


If it is different photos, a different seller, and a different location, it is probably a different bag, totally unrelated to the first. What seems fishy?


----------



## BlueCherry

whateve said:


> If it is different photos, a different seller, and a different location, it is probably a different bag, totally unrelated to the first. What seems fishy?



I think it's the same bag - but here's the item numbers 192083643516 and 262818893358 - wouldn't someone normally just relist? She said it was a gift hence no receipt which is fair enough.


----------



## whateve

BigCherry said:


> I think it's the same bag - but here's the item numbers 192083643516 and 262818893358 - wouldn't someone normally just relist? She said it was a gift hence no receipt which is fair enough.


It looks like the second listing copied part of the description. I think the second listing copied the picture with the serial number from the other, just cropped it. See how the hand looks the same? The hands shown in the other photos look like a younger person. I certainly wouldn't buy from the second listing since it appears not all photos are her own.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigCherry said:


> I have been considering a Dior bag on eBay by a seller who had the item listed as being in France. Whilst I was debating it, seems to be QC issues with this style, the listing ended. It's just popped up again for sale with all new photos but the same model and the bag is now listed as coming from Italy and the seller is different. Is this fishy? TIA





whateve said:


> If it is different photos, a different seller, and a different location, it is probably a different bag, totally unrelated to the first. What seems fishy?





BigCherry said:


> I think it's the same bag - but here's the item numbers 192083643516 and 262818893358 - wouldn't someone normally just relist? She said it was a gift hence no receipt which is fair enough.





whateve said:


> It looks like the second listing copied part of the description. I think the second listing copied the picture with the serial number from the other, just cropped it. See how the hand looks the same? The hands shown in the other photos look like a younger person. I certainly wouldn't buy from the second listing since it appears not all photos are her own.


While I agree with Whateve in that seller #2,  it-tra0  who claims to be from Italy in the second listing used, cropped and rotated the serial number picture, I believe both sellers are the same person selling the same bag. 

At first, I noticed the same wood floor in both sellers' listings but in looking further into  it-tra0 's listings, I noticed that most of her other completed listings show her location as France with a couple of Italy sprinkled in:
 it-tra0  - http://www.ebay.com/sch/it-tra0/m.html?item=262818893358&hash=item3d313a0e2e:g:ZCUAAOSwopRYhPRq&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

While the seller may not be doing anything wrong, she's misrepresenting item location since it's pretty obvious that the same bag isn't both in Italy and in France.


----------



## BlueCherry

whateve said:


> It looks like the second listing copied part of the description. I think the second listing copied the picture with the serial number from the other, just cropped it. See how the hand looks the same? The hands shown in the other photos look like a younger person. I certainly wouldn't buy from the second listing since it appears not all photos are her own.





BeenBurned said:


> While I agree with Whateve in that seller #2,  it-tra0  who claims to be from Italy in the second listing used, cropped and rotated the serial number picture, I believe both sellers are the same person selling the same bag.
> 
> At first, I noticed the same wood floor in both sellers' listings but in looking further into  it-tra0 's listings, I noticed that most of her other completed listings show her location as France with a couple of Italy sprinkled in:
> it-tra0  - http://www.ebay.com/sch/it-tra0/m.html?item=262818893358&hash=item3d313a0e2e:g:ZCUAAOSwopRYhPRq&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684
> 
> While the seller may not be doing anything wrong, she's misrepresenting item location since it's pretty obvious that the same bag isn't both in Italy and in France.



Thanks to both of you for your input, it's much appreciated. I'll give this one a miss I think.


----------



## Kidclarke

Kidclarke said:


> Hello all,
> I bought a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 and received it today. I'm pretty sure it's actually the 25. I will measure to make sure when I get home. The seller doesn't seem very experienced.
> 
> Anyways, should I contact the seller directly to ask for a full refund, or should I just go directly through ebay?
> The listing states the usual "seller does not accept returns."



_Just an update:_ She came to her senses and sent me a shipping label last night (Sunday). The label was super blurry through ebay, but I manage to get a decent image from taking a snapshot on my phone. Anyways, she paid for the flat rate envelope I had to shove the Speedy 25 into that. That was fun. 
I took a picture of it shoved in there and taped up with the label and messaged her to let her know I dropped it off. When I was asking the USPS clerk about the size to make sure I grabbed the correct one, they said the postage was the old price (it changed yesterday I guess?) and that I should just ship it to see what happens. I hope that's the end of it and it doesn't get sent back.  There are already bids on her new listing, I feel terrible for the next buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> _Just an update:_ She came to her senses and sent me a shipping label last night (Sunday). The label was super blurry through ebay, but I manage to get a decent image from taking a snapshot on my phone. Anyways, she paid for the flat rate envelope I had to shove the Speedy 25 into that. That was fun.
> I took a picture of it shoved in there and taped up with the label and messaged her to let her know I dropped it off. When I was asking the USPS clerk about the size to make sure I grabbed the correct one, they said the postage was the old price (it changed yesterday I guess?) and that I should just ship it to see what happens. I hope that's the end of it and it doesn't get sent back.  There are already bids on her new listing, I feel terrible for the next buyer.


In the seller's defense, there's always a bit of overlap (and short-term leniency) by the post office when there's a rate change. As long as the package doesn't rip and open, she should get it without issue. (I doubt she even was aware of the price change.)


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> In the seller's defense, there's always a bit of overlap (and short-term leniency) by the post office when there's a rate change. As long as the package doesn't rip and open, she should get it without issue. (I doubt she even was aware of the price change.)


Oh I can understand not knowing about the rate either, I just hope it goes through. I don't blame her for not knowing USPS price changes, I didn't know either.


----------



## van.ngo2480

Please help me with this guys,
I've bought a Yeezy pair on eBay for 301 Euros, and the description and receipt from Adidas (that the seller said that he bought the pair from Adidas online) claims that the Yeezy's color is Black/White and it's 100% original. The pictures that he put on eBay were also Yeezy Black/White. However, when I received the package along with the receipt from Adidas, the Yeezy inside is Black/Copper and it's even fake and it does not fit the description that he had put on eBay. I have contacted the seller to get a refund, but he promised that he delivered me the exact same shoes that he bought from Adidas Online, and that he wouldn't return the money for me because in the description he stated that there would be no return/refund. I have open a case on eBay and advised him to return the money, but then this guy said that the shoes don't look like the one that he had sold to me because his shoes are Black/White, he doesn't sell fake shoes, and he even said that he don't have any warranty that these are his shoes. The seller told me that today he went to a police station to report about me claiming that he sold fake shoes, and he wouldn't return the money.
The first three pictures are what he put on eBay, and the others are the shoes that I received.
What should I do now?


----------



## luv2run41

Did you open a claim? If not, I would because you did try to work it out with the seller first and he refuses to help. Open a claim, it doesn't matter if he says he does not accept returns. Ebay can force a return and he will have to pay return shipping as well.


----------



## QuelleFromage

He sent you a clear fake. Open a claim - eBay is on your side.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Help! I bought a purse on EBay that turned out to be fake. I had it authenticated by Lollipuff and they confirmed it was fake. So I sent that letter to the seller on EBay requesting a refund and she was super nice about it and said that she sold it for this lady that she was consigning with. This seller had good reviews to boot! She told me to send it back to her and she will pay for shipping and she will refund me my money. She already sent me a partial payment through Paypal. 

But what worries me is when will she refund me the rest? I'm not used to eBay. Tradesy deals with returns for us. What if I send the purse back and she lies and says it is in worst condition or the box was empty? She did pay for the shipping label and it does have signature confirmation on there which makes me feel better. How do I videotape? Go to the post office and video myself boxing the bag and handing it to the clerk? Isn't that kind of weird? I want to protect myself.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## van.ngo2480

luv2run41 said:


> Did you open a claim? If not, I would because you did try to work it out with the seller first and he refuses to help. Open a claim, it doesn't matter if he says he does not accept returns. Ebay can force a return and he will have to pay return shipping as well.





QuelleFromage said:


> He sent you a clear fake. Open a claim - eBay is on your side.


I have opened a claim yesterday, and this is what the seller response to me today:
„Dear Sirs, you said that you sent picture to forums right and they said the shoe is not original .I see here a really game from you the shoe is 100 % delivered from adidas only adidas knows if its fake or not .Nobody buy shoes and ask people to give there meanings if the shoes wich you post to them are original or not . The same shoeas in different size i sold couple dys before and i also receive them from adidas and this customers knows that theese shoeas are original . Again i gave this case to police and i will use all my rights till we go to court . I sold 100% oriinal shoes from adidas . Fact is wich serios buyer buys a product and sent picture to a facebook forum to proof if its original or not ??.”

I'm waiting until tomorrow for eBay to step in and help (takes 3 business days since I first opened a case) because it's clear that our argument is going nowhere.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Help! I bought a purse on EBay that turned out to be fake. I had it authenticated by Lollipuff and they confirmed it was fake. So I sent that letter to the seller on EBay requesting a refund and she was super nice about it and said that she sold it for this lady that she was consigning with. This seller had good reviews to boot! She told me to send it back to her and she will pay for shipping and she will refund me my money. She already sent me a partial payment through Paypal.
> 
> But what worries me is when will she refund me the rest? I'm not used to eBay. Tradesy deals with returns for us. What if I send the purse back and she lies and says it is in worst condition or the box was empty? She did pay for the shipping label and it does have signature confirmation on there which makes me feel better. How do I videotape? Go to the post office and video myself boxing the bag and handing it to the clerk? Isn't that kind of weird? I want to protect myself.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


This seems to have all been done wrong!
1. A seller, whether independent, business, consignment, hobbyist, or whatever is required to know items are authentic prior to listing. And if she doesn't know, she's supposed to find out before listing.
2. Thus (possible) claims of ignorance or trust of a consignee regarding authenticity doesn't fly. It's the seller's account and reputation on the line and again, she should have verified.
3. Why did you go to Lollipuff? Did the seller demand a letter of non-authenticity? If so, IMO, as a matter of ethics, she should reimburse that too though you can't force it.
4. Why did she issue a partial refund?

At this point, because the whole transaction is so convoluted, I'd suggest you open SNAD for fake and presumably she'll agree to the return and refund and you'll get a prepaid shipping label.

Once shipped and delivery is proven, you can go to ebay with the tracking info if she doesn't issue the balance of the refund.

ETA: IMO, videotaping is a waste of time and ebay doesn't consider video evidence. I've never videotaped any purchase, return or sale and haven't ever wished I had.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> This seems to have all been done wrong!
> 1. A seller, whether independent, business, consignment, hobbyist, or whatever is required to know items are authentic prior to listing. And if she doesn't know, she's supposed to find out before listing.
> 2. Thus (possible) claims of ignorance or trust of a consignee regarding authenticity doesn't fly. It's the seller's account and reputation on the line and again, she should have verified.
> 3. Why did you go to Lollipuff? Did the seller demand a letter of non-authenticity? If so, IMO, as a matter of ethics, she should reimburse that too though you can't force it.
> 4. Why did she issue a partial refund?
> 
> At this point, because the whole transaction is so convoluted, I'd suggest you open SNAD for fake and presumably she'll agree to the return and refund and you'll get a prepaid shipping label.
> 
> Once shipped and delivery is proven, you can go to ebay with the tracking info if she doesn't issue the balance of the refund.
> 
> ETA: IMO, videotaping is a waste of time and ebay doesn't consider video evidence. I've never videotaped any purchase, return or sale and haven't ever wished I had.



I bought the purse to re-sell it originally. And I agree completely about having a purse authenticated, I'm a seller myself. Before buying this ebay listing, I went to Corame on the Valentino page and she said it was authentic. That is when I paid for the item on Ebay and had it sent to me.

After receiving the item, I wanted to include a certificate of authenticity to ease my buyers minds (and my own) so that is why I went to lollipuff. Then Lollipuff said it was real at first and then came back apologizing and saying it was indeed fake. Really unprofessional if you ask me. But that is another story.

The seller on ebay only gave me a partial refund for the time being until she receives the bag and then will issue me the remaining refund. Her reasoning was she wanted to make sure the bag wasn't used and had damage. She already sent me a pre-paid shipping label and I'm shipping out tonight. I'm just worried about getting the rest of my money is all. Are they supposed to refund you before sending the package back to them??


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I bought the purse to re-sell it originally. And I agree completely about having a purse authenticated, I'm a seller myself. Before buying this ebay listing, I went to Corame on the Valentino page and she said it was authentic. That is when I paid for the item on Ebay and had it sent to me.
> 
> After receiving the item, I wanted to include a certificate of authenticity to ease my buyers minds (and my own) so that is why I went to lollipuff. Then Lollipuff said it was real at first and then came back apologizing and saying it was indeed fake. Really unprofessional if you ask me. But that is another story.
> 
> The seller on ebay only gave me a partial refund for the time being until she receives the bag and then will issue me the remaining refund. Her reasoning was she wanted to make sure the bag wasn't used and had damage. She already sent me a pre-paid shipping label and I'm shipping out tonight. I'm just worried about getting the rest of my money is all. Are they supposed to refund you before sending the package back to them??



I understand your reason for authenticating when planning to resell. Forever, I've recommended that unless a seller is an expert and unless she personally purchased an item from a legitimate retailer, it's a good idea to have items authenticated, even if not professionally but just for peace of mind and buyers' reassurance. I think your actions were great. 

But I'm confused I guess.

So are you saying that @corame said the bag is authentic based on the pictures in the listing? 

Lollipuff deemed the bag you received as authentic the first time?
What caused Lollipuff to reverse its opinion? If authenticity couldn't be determined accurately the first time, IMO, they should have sought a second opinion from another expert in the brand

Were the pictures in the listing authenticated by Corame of the same bag you received? 

And were the pictures authenticated by Lollipuff the same bag you received? 
These are my concerns and opinions: 
1. I trust the longtime and proven authenticators here. 
2. I've never used Lollipuff but I've heard that they use Entrupy, a computer program that supposedly determines authenticity and TBH, I'm not comfortable in trusting a computer to authenticate designer items. 
3. Having never used Lollipuff and not knowing of their expertise, I still have a concern. As we've seen with some other companies, they claim expertise and authenticate brands with which they're not familiar and don't have experts in that brand and as such, have been known and proven to have made many mistakes. I don't know whether Lollipuff is one of those companies but I think it's strange that they'd flip-flop on an authentication.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

So are you saying that @corame said the bag is authentic based on the pictures in the listing?  *Yes*

Lollipuff deemed the bag you received as authentic the first time? *Yes*
What caused Lollipuff to reverse its opinion? If authenticity couldn't be determined accurately the first time, IMO, they should have sought a second opinion from another expert in the brand *I agree. I had just paid for an email authentication and then when they said it was real, I requested to pay an additional $25 for a certificate. That is when Lollipuff asked me for more pictures of the inside label. I sent it to them and they came back with an email that said, "
I am very sorry to say this, but we made an incorrect determination. Our sincerest apologies for this. 
This bag is indeed counterfeit Valentino. When we put this bag through our system (which is required for a certificate) several features were incorrect on this bag. The hardware details are off on several hardware parts. The placement of the bottom studs is too far from the edges. And, the main stamp inside the bag exhibits incorrect font. 

Should you use our services in the future, we strongly advise using our updated authentication process: https://www.lollipuff.com/authentication-service/ The manual PayPal service doesn't go through our regular software check that is extremely thorough. This software system is also what we use for Lollipuff listing checks and to date, since Lollipuff opened its doors over 4 years ago, no listing has ever been deemed counterfeit, sold or unsold. It is a very very detailed check Plus, it is much easier than going back and forth via email for you as well."*


Were the pictures in the listing authenticated by Corame of the same bag you received? *Yes*

And were the pictures authenticated by Lollipuff the same bag you received? *Yes*
I had originally reached out to Authenticate4u first, but after 3 days of no response from them and $12 down the drain, I went to Lollipuff to get it authenticate. I'm still waiting to see what AFU says, if they say anything at all!!! 

Regarding Corame, (and trust me, I trust and value her opinion on here) I sent the Ebay link to Corame and she said it was authentic based on the pictures in the sellers Ebay link, which also, after receving the bag, was the same purse in the pictures, same date code and everything.  


alwayscoffee89 said:


> Item Name: Red Valentino Garavani Rockstud 2 Handles strap studs Leather Tote Bag
> Item Number: 192065654003
> Seller ID: oliesteveo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Valentino-Garavani-Rockstud-2-Handles-strap-studs-Leather-Tote-Bag-/192065654003?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=%2FcRM48t2fTwqa9dAGUbIHXME6%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





corame said:


> Authentic



This whole thing is confusing. Should I go to someone else to authenticate this purse? I don't know any other reputable places.


----------



## Catbird9

alwayscoffee89 said:


> I bought the purse to re-sell it originally. And I agree completely about having a purse authenticated, I'm a seller myself. Before buying this ebay listing, I went to Corame on the Valentino page and she said it was authentic. That is when I paid for the item on Ebay and had it sent to me.
> 
> After receiving the item, I wanted to include a certificate of authenticity to ease my buyers minds (and my own) so that is why I went to lollipuff. Then Lollipuff said it was real at first and then came back apologizing and saying it was indeed fake. Really unprofessional if you ask me. But that is another story.
> 
> The seller on ebay only gave me a partial refund for the time being until she receives the bag and then will issue me the remaining refund. Her reasoning was she wanted to make sure the bag wasn't used and had damage. She already sent me a pre-paid shipping label and I'm shipping out tonight. I'm just worried about getting the rest of my money is all. Are they supposed to refund you before sending the package back to them??



Not usually.
The way it's supposed to work:

You believe the item is fake.
You request a return through eBay and choose the reason "Doesn't seem authentic"
If seller does not agree, eBay will step in and decide.
If seller agrees (or eBay steps in and finds in your favor), you automatically receive a prepaid shipping label. You normally wouldn't receive a partial refund at this point.
You ship the item back and when the seller receives it, you receive a full refund of the amount you paid.

In SNAD for authenticity cases, the seller can decline the return if she doesn't want to pay for the return label. It's illegal for her to sell the fake anyway, so it would be in her best interest not to pay for you to return it.

If she is confident the item is authentic, and just wants it back in the condition it was sent, she might have decided (but is not required) to give you a partial refund and a prepaid label to ensure that the same item she sent you was returned to her in the same condition it was sent to you. Once she receives the item, she is required to issue a full refund. If she doesn't, you have proof of delivery so eBay will make sure you are refunded.


----------



## BeenBurned

alwayscoffee89 said:


> What caused Lollipuff to reverse its opinion? If authenticity couldn't be determined accurately the first time, IMO, they should have sought a second opinion from another expert in the brand *I agree. I had just paid for an email authentication and then when they said it was real, I requested to pay an additional $25 for a certificate. That is when Lollipuff asked me for more pictures of the inside label. I sent it to them and they came back with an email that said, "
> I am very sorry to say this, but we made an incorrect determination. Our sincerest apologies for this.
> This bag is indeed counterfeit Valentino. When we put this bag through our system (which is required for a certificate) several features were incorrect on this bag. The hardware details are off on several hardware parts. The placement of the bottom studs is too far from the edges. And, the main stamp inside the bag exhibits incorrect font. *
> 
> I had originally reached out to Authenticate4u first, but after 3 days of no response from them and $12 down the drain, I went to Lollipuff to get it authenticate. I'm still waiting to see what AFU says, if they say anything at all!!!
> 
> Regarding Corame, (and trust me, I trust and value her opinion on here) I sent the Ebay link to Corame and she said it was authentic based on the pictures in the sellers Ebay link, which also, after receving the bag, was the same purse in the pictures, same date code and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whole thing is confusing. Should I go to someone else to authenticate this purse? I don't know any other reputable places.


WTF? So Lollipuff will accept your money and give you a determination but when it comes to confirming their determination and putting it in writing, they need more pictures?!?!?! 

If the pictures weren't good enough for the documentation, they shouldn't have been good enough in the first place. 

This is so wrong and you and I really don't know which of their authentications were correct! 

While there are others who are quick to point out every instance of poor communication from A4U and take every opportunity to diss them, I personally will make every attempt to get a reply from them when I need their services because I know their experts are good, know their brands and that my authentication won't change when I need a document! 

(In fact, I did have an experience with an LV item I was having authenticated. One LV expert wasn't familiar with the item and Lesley did seek a second opinion. Rather than get back a speedy but possibly incorrect authentication, A4U took the extra time necessary to get it right the first and only time.)


----------



## alwayscoffee89

BeenBurned said:


> WTF? So Lollipuff will accept your money and give you a determination but when it comes to confirming their determination and putting it in writing, they need more pictures?!?!?!
> 
> If the pictures weren't good enough for the documentation, they shouldn't have been good enough in the first place.
> 
> This is so wrong and you and I really don't know which of their authentications were correct!
> 
> While there are others who are quick to point out every instance of poor communication from A4U and take every opportunity to diss them, I personally will make every attempt to get a reply from them when I need their services because I know their experts are good, know their brands and that my authentication won't change when I need a document!
> 
> (In fact, I did have an experience with an LV item I was having authenticated. One LV expert wasn't familiar with the item and Lesley did seek a second opinion. Rather than get back a speedy but possibly incorrect authentication, A4U took the extra time necessary to get it right the first and only time.)



Yea, I just reached out to AFU on Facebook and will see if they help me there. I just wish they would give a courtesy email that they received my request and are working on determining authenticity. If it takes a few days, that's fine with me, just acknowledge me. haha


----------



## luv2run41

I am a bit concerned about the partial refund the seller issued. I think your email exchanges would be enough to prove you asked for a full refund and not a partial. I believe if you had agreed to a partial refund there would be nothing more you could do but since it sounds like the seller just issued some portion of a refund back without you knowing or agreeing to it you should be fine. I just hope the seller isn't pulling anything by issuing the partial. Others might chime in.


----------



## van.ngo2480

The first picture is the latest message that I've sent to the seller
The second picture is the response of the seller. I think I should wait until morning Friday to ask eBay to step in and help because it's obviously going nowhere


----------



## BeenBurned

van.ngo2480 said:


> The first picture is the latest message that I've sent to the seller
> The second picture is the response of the seller. I think I should wait until morning Friday to ask eBay to step in and help because it's obviously going nowhere


Just open a SNAD dispute and send any and all communications through the dispute.


----------



## van.ngo2480

BeenBurned said:


> Just open a SNAD dispute and send any and all communications through the dispute.


Yeah I've opened one yesterday, but I have to wait 3 business days, as Ebay's rules, until I can contact eBay directly to solve this problem for me.


----------



## van.ngo2480

van.ngo2480 said:


> Yeah I've opened the case yesterday, but I have to wait 3 business days, as Ebay's rules, until I can contact eBay directly to solve this problem for me. Just hope that I would get my money back


----------



## Straight-Laced

Maybe this is borderline so please help - should I cancel at buyer's request?

My buyer bought an expensive jacket ($1000+) listed as BIN three and a half days ago.  I didn't hear from the buyer so after 3 days*** I sent another invoice.  Buyer responded saying she was just about to pay but suddenly noticed that the jacket size 36 was not the size she wanted so would I please cancel.
The size is listed in the title as FR36/XS and in the Item Specifics as XS.  In the body of the listing size FR36 is printed in bold 18 point type with XS next to it and full measurements in both metric & imperial.  Also included is a description of the fit i.e narrow, fitted etc.
I know some buyers only look at title and item specifics. 
I think the buyer is wanting to wriggle out and she's very relaxed about asking for cancellation, but she may have a point.
So should I do a cancel on this one or proceed with NPB?

Thank you!

***listed on ebay australia where NPB process can't begin until 4 days after end


----------



## Catbird9

Straight-Laced said:


> Maybe this is borderline so please help - should I cancel at buyer's request?
> 
> My buyer bought an expensive jacket ($1000+) listed as BIN three and a half days ago.  I didn't hear from the buyer so after 3 days*** I sent another invoice.  Buyer responded saying she was just about to pay but suddenly noticed that the jacket size 36 was not the size she wanted so would I please cancel.
> The size is listed in the title as FR36/XS and in the Item Specifics as XS.  In the body of the listing size FR36 is printed in bold 18 point type with XS next to it and full measurements in both metric & imperial.  Also included is a description of the fit i.e narrow, fitted etc.
> I know some buyers only look at title and item specifics.
> I think the buyer is wanting to wriggle out and she's very relaxed about asking for cancellation, but she may have a point.
> So should I do a cancel on this one or proceed with NPB?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ***listed on ebay australia where NPB process can't begin until 4 days after end



Cancel and save yourself the hassle of waiting for the NPB process to complete. Put her on your blocked bidder list.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Straight-Laced said:


> Maybe this is borderline so please help - should I cancel at buyer's request?
> 
> My buyer bought an expensive jacket ($1000+) listed as BIN three and a half days ago.  I didn't hear from the buyer so after 3 days*** I sent another invoice.  Buyer responded saying she was just about to pay but suddenly noticed that the jacket size 36 was not the size she wanted so would I please cancel.
> The size is listed in the title as FR36/XS and in the Item Specifics as XS.  In the body of the listing size FR36 is printed in bold 18 point type with XS next to it and full measurements in both metric & imperial.  Also included is a description of the fit i.e narrow, fitted etc.
> I know some buyers only look at title and item specifics.
> I think the buyer is wanting to wriggle out and she's very relaxed about asking for cancellation, but she may have a point.
> So should I do a cancel on this one or proceed with NPB?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ***listed on ebay australia where NPB process can't begin until 4 days after end



I'd be inclined to cancel this transaction as well. Save yourself the time & money shipping & then having the buyer wanting to return
for fit issues..
And you are so right, most buyers don't read the listing/description as thoroughly as we
would like them to...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Catbird9 said:


> Cancel and save yourself the hassle of waiting for the NPB process to complete. Put her on your blocked bidder list.





hotshot said:


> I'd be inclined to cancel this transaction as well. Save yourself the time & money shipping & then having the buyer wanting to return
> for fit issues..
> And you are so right, most buyers don't read the listing/description as thoroughly as we
> would like them to...



Thank you both for your perspective and speedy response!
I've started the cancel and hope my buyer is just as speedy with her response so I can get it listed again with FR36/XS in Item Specifics   
Fingers crossed for next time.


----------



## holiday123

What's with this seller?  They keep selling and relisting the same bag (coach white saddle) and now they are doing the same thing with a tan one  Can't tell what is going on since the items are "used" not new.
seller: namyaljp11
Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-WHIPL...971608?hash=item3ad8892c58:g:55gAAOSw44BYeqp2


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> What's with this seller?  They keep selling and relisting the same bag (coach white saddle) and now they are doing the same thing with a tan one  Can't tell what is going on since the items are "used" not new.
> seller: namyaljp11
> Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-WHIPL...971608?hash=item3ad8892c58:g:55gAAOSw44BYeqp2


According to the feedbacks, she listed one of the bags as NWT and it was used and the other, she wouldn't sell because the bidding didn't go high enough.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> According to the feedbacks, she listed one of the bags as NWT and it was used and the other, she wouldn't sell because the bidding didn't go high enough.


Not cool. I hope she gets more negative fb.  If you want a certain price,  put a reserve on the auction.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Not cool. I hope she gets more negative fb.  If you want a certain price,  put a reserve on the auction.


Or you start the bidding at the lowest price you're willing to sell it for.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Sorry if it was discussed earlier, but I just got this letter about product identifiers and have a question, maybe someone can help? 
_This fall we announced that product identifiers would be required when you list new or manufacturer refurbished items in most categories—and that the "Does Not Apply" and "NA" options would no longer be available._
I mostly sell shoes, so I checked and shoes is the category that will need PI. I know what to do with brand new in box, I can find UPC on the box and use it for listing. But what to do with "new without box"? Does UPC is only required for new in box shoes or do I need to fill it for new without box too?


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> Sorry if it was discussed earlier, but I just got this letter about product identifiers and have a question, maybe someone can help?
> _This fall we announced that product identifiers would be required when you list new or manufacturer refurbished items in most categories—and that the "Does Not Apply" and "NA" options would no longer be available._
> I mostly sell shoes, so I checked and shoes is the category that will need PI. I know what to do with brand new in box, I can find UPC on the box and use it for listing. But what to do with "new without box"? Does UPC is only required for new in box shoes or do I need to fill it for new without box too?


I think it has something to do with items being promoted in Google searches. I think you need to have either or both UPC and/or MPN numbers for any new items. Otherwise new items won't come in searches. 

I've gotten to the point where if an item is NWOB or NWOT, I try not to list as new. I'll list as pre-owned but describe that it appears to be unused. Then you don't need the extra set of numbers.


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I think it has something to do with items being promoted in Google searches. I think you need to have either or both UPC and/or MPN numbers for any new items. Otherwise new items won't come in searches.
> 
> I've gotten to the point where if an item is NWOB or NWOT, I try not to list as new. I'll list as pre-owned but describe that it appears to be unused. Then you don't need the extra set of numbers.



I think I'm gonna do it with NWOB too if they still need UPC. Thank you as always


----------



## pinky7129

If I cancel an item due to a buyers request, I can't get feedback right?


----------



## whateve

fashion_victim9 said:


> I think I'm gonna do it with NWOB too if they still need UPC. Thank you as always


Sometimes I'll search to find a listing that has the box/tag and copy their UPC number if I'm sure it is the same item.


----------



## whateve

pinky7129 said:


> If I cancel an item due to a buyers request, I can't get feedback right?


Yes, I believe you can. I'm pretty sure I've gotten positive feedback from buyers who were happy I cancelled.


----------



## pinky7129

whateve said:


> Yes, I believe you can. I'm pretty sure I've gotten positive feedback from buyers who were happy I cancelled.



That means I can get a negative!?
A buyer best offered me on eBay, but then purchased on Poshmark so I cancelled the sale due to buyers request. I hope I don't get a negative!


----------



## Catbird9

pinky7129 said:


> That means I can get a negative!?
> A buyer best offered me on eBay, but then purchased on Poshmark so I cancelled the sale due to buyers request. I hope I don't get a negative!


I'm confused. If you cancelled the eBay sale at her request, why would you think she would leave you negative feedback?


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have a small question.  I know it's small (yes petty!) but it's bugging me 
Right now I'm taking advantage of the current no selling fees offer and I've listed a few items priced a good deal lower than I would normally because I want to de-clutter.  I charge a low domestic shipping cost for standard registered post, too low to cover the postal charges much less my high quality, careful packaging.
A high feedback domestic (Australian) buyer pounced on a pair of NIB Christian Louboutin shoes (at a great price) but then came back a few hours later, after paying,  to query shipping.  She wants an upgrade to Express with Signature and is prepared if necessary to pay the 'extra three bucks' she says will cover the upgrade.  Well it costs a lot more than three dollars to Express Post + Signature a heavily padded box of shoes interstate these days, and I'm fairly sure she knows this. 
I want to let it go and give her the upgrade without charge but the shoe price was so low that I'm not in the mood to be more generous - I think I've reached my limit!  And mostly it bugged me that she hadn't contacted me about shipping costs prior to purchase as per my listing - "_please ask questions before buying_"  (lol I'm feeling so grumpy with buyers atm)
Should I graciously and generously upgrade without further cost to her, or invoice her for some or all of the extra cost?  She is prepared to pay about 1/3 of what the actual cost will be, by my estimation with size and weight and distance etc.
Thank you for reading!


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> I have a small question.  I know it's small (yes petty!) but it's bugging me
> Right now I'm taking advantage of the current no selling fees offer and I've listed a few items priced a good deal lower than I would normally because I want to de-clutter.  I charge a low domestic shipping cost for standard registered post, too low to cover the postal charges much less my high quality, careful packaging.
> A high feedback domestic (Australian) buyer pounced on a pair of NIB Christian Louboutin shoes (at a great price) but then came back a few hours later, after paying,  to query shipping.  She wants an upgrade to Express with Signature and is prepared if necessary to pay the 'extra three bucks' she says will cover the upgrade.  Well it costs a lot more than three dollars to Express Post + Signature a heavily padded box of shoes interstate these days, and I'm fairly sure she knows this.
> I want to let it go and give her the upgrade without charge but the shoe price was so low that I'm not in the mood to be more generous - I think I've reached my limit!  And mostly it bugged me that she hadn't contacted me about shipping costs prior to purchase as per my listing - "_please ask questions before buying_"  (lol I'm feeling so grumpy with buyers atm)
> Should I graciously and generously upgrade without further cost to her, or invoice her for some or all of the extra cost?  She is prepared to pay about 1/3 of what the actual cost will be, by my estimation with size and weight and distance etc.
> Thank you for reading!


No, I wouldn't upgrade her without payment. She should have asked before purchase. I'm not sure you can invoice after she has already paid, can you?


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> No, I wouldn't upgrade her without payment. She should have asked before purchase. I'm not sure you can invoice after she has already paid, can you?



Thanks for your point of view - I was about to let it go and swallow the extra cost.  Not feeling good about it though.
Not an invoice exactly - I would send a payment request to her through Paypal for additional shipping, something I've done before with international buyers who are willing to pay extra for faster shipping after they've already paid.  
This is such a petty issue, I know.  But I think she knows her way around as a buyer and seller and yes, I'm peeved that she bought and paid and then sort of tried to change the terms of sale I guess.


----------



## pinky7129

Catbird9 said:


> I'm confused. If you cancelled the eBay sale at her request, why would you think she would leave you negative feedback?



You never know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> She wants an upgrade to Express with Signature and is prepared if necessary to pay the 'extra three bucks' she says will cover the upgrade.  Well it costs a lot more than three dollars to Express Post + Signature a heavily padded box of shoes interstate these days, and I'm fairly sure she knows this.


Based on your description, I'm guessing that your buyer is a reseller and knows exactly how much more the upgraded shipping will cost. Understandably, she wants to pay as little as possible for as much as possible, but you aren't in this for charity and shouldn't lose money to accommodate a buyer. (JMHO)

Note that for seller protection, you aren't required to have s.c. unless the total payment is $750+ and I don't get the sense it is.

_"Dear buyer, _

_Thank you for your purchase. Had you contacted me prior to purchase, I could have revised the listing to reflect the costs of shipping by express and signature but your having purchased first makes it impossible for me to adjust the shipping. _

_I can offer 2 options. Either I ship as described and paid in the listing or I can send you a Paypal invoice for the addition cost to send by EMS with signature. Note that it will cost an additional $x, not $3 as you incorrectly estimated. _

_Let me know if you're willing to pay the extra shipping cost or if you prefer I ship as advertised."_


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> Based on your description, I'm guessing that your buyer is a reseller and knows exactly how much more the upgraded shipping will cost. Understandably, she wants to pay as little as possible for as much as possible, but you aren't in this for charity and shouldn't lose money to accommodate a buyer. (JMHO)
> 
> Note that for seller protection, you aren't required to have s.c. unless the total payment is $750+ and I don't get the sense it is.
> 
> _"Dear buyer, _
> 
> _Thank you for your purchase. Had you contacted me prior to purchase, I could have revised the listing to reflect the costs of shipping by express and signature but your having purchased first makes it impossible for me to adjust the shipping. _
> 
> _I can offer 2 options. Either I ship as described and paid in the listing or I can send you a Paypal invoice for the addition cost to send by EMS with signature. Note that it will cost an additional $x, not $3 as you incorrectly estimated. _
> 
> _Let me know if you're willing to pay the extra shipping cost or if you prefer I ship as advertised."_



Thank you BeenBurned - you've nailed it.
Yes I think she's a reseller, which is fine, but her expensive shipping 'preferences' and measly offer of a contribution towards them after agreeing to terms by buying and paying have annoyed me.  Item is well under $750.
Your note to buyer is excellent!  I'm about to contact her and this will help a lot.  Thanks again


----------



## Ivan4

Please help! 
I have recently sold a DA Speedy. Buyer sent me a message, asking to ship ASAP as she wanted to use the purse for her weekend trip. No issues there as she got the package on Thursday. I think you can already tell how this one is going to go... Monday morning, the trip is over, and I get a return request. SURPRISE SURPRISE, right? 
The bag has been described properly, with all 12 pictures. Every single issue and wear either photographed or described. I also tend to over exaggerate all wear, smell and every other issue and rather have a pleasantly surprised buyer than the other way around. 
So, the buyer requested a return for the following reason : JUST DIDN'T LIKE IT. To comments she added the typical... it is not as described. 
What should I do here? Do I have a chance fighting this one since she chose the reason for return as "just didn't like it"? Can she still file with PayPal even if I win this case with eBay? Please help... this is a significant amount of money to me and I can not afford to be both out of the purse and money. 
NOTE: She had recently sold a Damier Azur Speedies. First time got a return on it. (As she re-listed the bag later). I also worry she got a return again and now wants to swap my purse.


----------



## pinky7129

Ivan4 said:


> Please help!
> I have recently sold a DA Speedy. Buyer sent me a message, asking to ship ASAP as she wanted to use the purse for her weekend trip. No issues there as she got the package on Thursday. I think you can already tell how this one is going to go... Monday morning, the trip is over, and I get a return request. SURPRISE SURPRISE, right?
> The bag has been described properly, with all 12 pictures. Every single issue and wear either photographed or described. I also tend to over exaggerate all wear, smell and every other issue and rather have a pleasantly surprised buyer than the other way around.
> So, the buyer requested a return for the following reason : JUST DIDN'T LIKE IT. To comments she added the typical... it is not as described.
> What should I do here? Do I have a chance fighting this one since she chose the reason for return as "just didn't like it"? Can she still file with PayPal even if I win this case with eBay? Please help... this is a significant amount of money to me and I can not afford to be both out of the purse and money.
> NOTE: She had recently sold a Damier Azur Speedies. First time got a return on it. (As she re-listed the bag later). I also worry she got a return again and now wants to swap my purse.



If you deny her request, she can still file via PayPal. I once got eBay to review my closed didn't like it once and they changed it into a snad ( I clicked the wrong button, item legitimately wasn't described correct)

Depends how much she wants to fight you and how much you want to fight back


----------



## Ivan4

pinky7129 said:


> If you deny her request, she can still file via PayPal. I once got eBay to review my closed didn't like it once and they changed it into a snad ( I clicked the wrong button, item legitimately wasn't described correct)
> 
> Depends how much she wants to fight you and how much you want to fight back


Dear pinky,
thank you very much for your reply. I am frightened to death right now. I can not stand confrontation but I believe I have done nothing wrong.
The buyer had replied to message after I kindly and politely asked for the reason for a return. She replied, very politely, that the odor (described in my listing as strong storage odor) was too strong as she is smell-sensitive. ...I don't understand. My listing says "storage odor", so why go ahead and purchase it, if you know you are smell-sensitive? Of course, I did not say this in the message. I did message her back, however. Saying that I do not feel responsible for this return as the odor was properly described. Her reply... "I understand and I respect your thoughts."
After that, I sent a long email, politely telling her that in my heart, I believe I did nothing wrong and should not be held reliable. I told her about my prior, awfully scary eBay experience and kindly asked her to insist on the return if she is not being 100% honest with the " I understand and I respect your thoughts. ". 
I guess i will just have to wait and see....


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sorry- where is the list for ebayera to
avoid? Sold my Balenciaga leather jacket to someone on ebay. Two weeks after receipt she claims to have collected it from her mother's and just 'knew' it was fake. Said I must refund asap with her shipment costs or she'll complain to ebay. Err no! Told her to get it authenticated by an ebay/paypal accepted authenticator and then if it is deemed fake I will refund with her costs or if she just regrets to it send it in original condition by trackable post. 
She says she just 'knows' it's fake that it feels different blah blah blah. But won't ask authenticators. Hopefully I'll get my jacket in one piece. What a PITA.


----------



## BeenBurned

Harper Quinn said:


> Sorry- where is the list for ebayera to
> avoid?


This is the thread. It's not just for non-payers. 
*eBay Non-Paying Bidder List*


----------



## Ivan4

Ivan4 said:


> Dear pinky,
> thank you very much for your reply. I am frightened to death right now. I can not stand confrontation but I believe I have done nothing wrong.
> The buyer had replied to message after I kindly and politely asked for the reason for a return. She replied, very politely, that the odor (described in my listing as strong storage odor) was too strong as she is smell-sensitive. ...I don't understand. My listing says "storage odor", so why go ahead and purchase it, if you know you are smell-sensitive? Of course, I did not say this in the message. I did message her back, however. Saying that I do not feel responsible for this return as the odor was properly described. Her reply... "I understand and I respect your thoughts."
> After that, I sent a long email, politely telling her that in my heart, I believe I did nothing wrong and should not be held reliable. I told her about my prior, awfully scary eBay experience and kindly asked her to insist on the return if she is not being 100% honest with the " I understand and I respect your thoughts. ".
> I guess i will just have to wait and see....


UPDATE!
Please disregard my previous message. I have panicked. The buyer got back to me, saying that I am right and that I can close the return request. She promised she was not after a SNAD through PayPal and will resell the bag instead of returning it to me. 
WHAT A RELIEF!


----------



## whateve

Ivan4 said:


> UPDATE!
> Please disregard my previous message. I have panicked. The buyer got back to me, saying that I am right and that I can close the return request. She promised she was not after a SNAD through PayPal and will resell the bag instead of returning it to me.
> WHAT A RELIEF!


That's great news! Some people are reasonable. I was going to tell you that I have fought return requests and won. I don't like to roll over when I know I'm right.


----------



## bakeacookie

How do I refund a buyer?

I dropped off a package at the drop off mailbox at work, but I guess the package got lost. 

I need to refund the buyer. Do I do it on eBay or PayPal?


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> How do I refund a buyer?
> 
> I dropped off a package at the drop off mailbox at work, but I guess the package got lost.
> 
> I need to refund the buyer. Do I do it on eBay or PayPal?


I believe you have to do it on Paypal. Then you can cancel the sale on ebay to get back your fees. How long has the package been lost? Sometimes they show back up. You can open a search with USPS for it.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> I believe you have to do it on Paypal. Then you can cancel the sale on ebay to get back your fees. How long has the package been lost? Sometimes they show back up. You can open a search with USPS for it.



The package was mailed Monday but there's no tracking info. 

What do I put when I cancel on eBay?


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> The package was mailed Monday but there's no tracking info.
> 
> What do I put when I cancel on eBay?


That is way too early to panic, IMO. Sometimes they don't get scanned until delivered. I'd give it at least a week to show up in USPS tracking. I've had some packages disappear for 10 days and then get delivered.
I don't remember what the choices are on ebay so I don't know which one to pick. I think there is one that says the item was lost or broken but that might count against you.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> That is way too early to panic, IMO. Sometimes they don't get scanned until delivered. I'd give it at least a week to show up in USPS tracking. I've had some packages disappear for 10 days and then get delivered.
> I don't remember what the choices are on ebay so I don't know which one to pick. I think there is one that says the item was lost or broken but that might count against you.



She already asked for a refund so I just gave it to her. It was just $10 but yeah. I've never had anything take this long to be scanned. 

If that is the case, I hope she'll be honest and either repay or send it back. 

There was a lost or broken, or buyer asked to cancel/problem with buyer address.


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> She already asked for a refund so I just gave it to her. It was just $10 but yeah. I've never had anything take this long to be scanned.
> 
> If that is the case, I hope she'll be honest and either repay or send it back.
> 
> There was a lost or broken, or buyer asked to cancel/problem with buyer address.


Wow, that's one impatient buyer!


----------



## shast911

bakeacookie said:


> She already asked for a refund so I just gave it to her. It was just $10 but yeah. I've never had anything take this long to be scanned.
> 
> If that is the case, I hope she'll be honest and either repay or send it back.
> 
> There was a lost or broken, or buyer asked to cancel/problem with buyer address.



That is definitely an impatient buyer. I just almost had this happen. The package, with a Louis Vuitton slg in it, never scanned. The buyer opened up a refund request and agreed to wait until the next day so I could go to the post office (it had been almost two weeks). It showed up the next day and everything was closed properly. Phew! It never did scan to track it. Luckily the buyer was super nice about it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Yeah I was going to just wait till Monday. But she asked since it never showed up to just refund. 

Luckily it was a very inexpensive item. 

If it shows up, I'll get a text about it lol.

I suppose I shouldn't have given in so soon, but hoping I won't ever have to deal with this again.


----------



## handbagkay

Hey all,
I accepted a best offer from someone on eBay two days ago and they have not paid yet. They have messaged me saying they've never used PayPal before and can't get it to work, but are "working on it." I've asked what the problem is and if there's anything I can do to help but they won't tell me what the actual issue is. So now it's been 48 hours since they bought the item, which makes it a valid time to submit a nonpayment claim, but I almost just want to avoid all the hassle and cancel the transaction so I can relist it.

My question is, what should I do? If I cancel the transaction and the buyer doesn't "confirm" the cancel on their end, what happens? How realistic is it to have problems with PayPal that take days to resolve? I'm just so irritated that my item has been wasting time sitting in limbo with this person when it could have been selling to an actual buyer!!

I Appreciate the help, everyone. FYI I'm a relatively new eBay seller and this is the first time I've ever had someone not pay for an item, so I'm a bit baffled by the whole experience.


----------



## BeenBurned

handbagkay said:


> Hey all,
> I accepted a best offer from someone on eBay two days ago and they have not paid yet. They have messaged me saying they've never used PayPal before and can't get it to work, but are "working on it." I've asked what the problem is and if there's anything I can do to help but they won't tell me what the actual issue is. So now it's been 48 hours since they bought the item, which makes it a valid time to submit a nonpayment claim, but I almost just want to avoid all the hassle and cancel the transaction so I can relist it.
> 
> My question is, what should I do? If I cancel the transaction and the buyer doesn't "confirm" the cancel on their end, what happens? How realistic is it to have problems with PayPal that take days to resolve? I'm just so irritated that my item has been wasting time sitting in limbo with this person when it could have been selling to an actual buyer!!
> 
> I Appreciate the help, everyone. FYI I'm a relatively new eBay seller and this is the first time I've ever had someone not pay for an item, so I'm a bit baffled by the whole experience.


Is it a new member? If so, it's possible that they just don't know or can't figure out how it works. And if that's the case and if she contacts you, you might be able to walk her through the steps.

My suggestion is to email her, let her know that because it's been over 48 hours, ebay "may" automatically open an unpaid item case. If you don't hear from her, open the dispute. She'll either respond and pay, respond and not pay or not respond. If she pays, you can ship. If not, you can close the dispute after 4 (?) days and she'll get a strike. 

Generally, I don't recommend cancelling a transaction because it reinforces the behavior by sending the buyer a tacit message that they can get away with buying and not paying without consequence. But if you were to cancel and the buyer didn't confirm, you can close it yourself after 7 days.


----------



## handbagkay

BeenBurned said:


> Is it a new member? If so, it's possible that they just don't know or can't figure out how it works. And if that's the case and if she contacts you, you might be able to walk her through the steps.
> 
> My suggestion is to email her, let her know that because it's been over 48 hours, ebay "may" automatically open an unpaid item case. If you don't hear from her, open the dispute. She'll either respond and pay, respond and not pay or not respond. If she pays, you can ship. If not, you can close the dispute after 4 (?) days and she'll get a strike.
> 
> Generally, I don't recommend cancelling a transaction because it reinforces the behavior by sending the buyer a tacit message that they can get away with buying and not paying without consequence. But if you were to cancel and the buyer didn't confirm, you can close it yourself after 7 days.


Thanks for your response  she's been an eBay member since 2013, but only has one feedback. I sent an email asking if I could help, nothing. I sent an email saying after 48 hours an unpaid item claim would open and again to let me know if I could help, and still nothing. So I guess I'll just open the claim today and hopefully she will pay... 

So I open the claim, and if there's still no payment after four days, I am able to relist the item? Thanks again for your help


----------



## BeenBurned

handbagkay said:


> Thanks for your response  she's been an eBay member since 2013, but only has one feedback. I sent an email asking if I could help, nothing. I sent an email saying after 48 hours an unpaid item claim would open and again to let me know if I could help, and still nothing. So I guess I'll just open the claim today and hopefully she will pay...
> 
> So I open the claim, and if there's still no payment after four days, I am able to relist the item? Thanks again for your help


I believe it's 4 days and you can close it. It might be a week. 

In my experience, if the buyer doesn't pay within the first few days, they have no intention of paying and (generally) it's not necessary to wait to relist. That way, you can get the item back onto the market and if the buyer does pay, you can end the new listing early. (The chances of a new buyer purchasing the item as soon as it's posted coupled with the chance of her paying in response to the UID is remote.)


----------



## handbagkay

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's 4 days and you can close it. It might be a week.
> 
> In my experience, if the buyer doesn't pay within the first few days, they have no intention of paying and (generally) it's not necessary to wait to relist. That way, you can get the item back onto the market and if the buyer does pay, you can end the new listing early. (The chances of a new buyer purchasing the item as soon as it's posted coupled with the chance of her paying in response to the UID is remote.)


Gotcha. Okay, well now I have another problem. The seller just paid through PayPal minutes ago, so I thought terrific, everything is solved. Then, just a second ago, she messaged me and said she is going to change her address and asked if they can tell me a different address "later." 
Should I send it to the new address they provide?? I'm not sure why they need to tell me "later..." sorry again for all the questions, I've just never had a buyer experience quite like this. :/


----------



## BeenBurned

handbagkay said:


> Gotcha. Okay, well now I have another problem. The seller just paid through PayPal minutes ago, so I thought terrific, everything is solved. Then, just a second ago, she messaged me and said she is going to change her address and asked if they can tell me a different address "later."
> Should I send it to the new address they provide?? I'm not sure why they need to tell me "later..." sorry again for all the questions, I've just never had a buyer experience quite like this. :/


Ugh, what a PITA!

No, you have to ship to the address shown in the PP payment details. If she needs it shipped to a different address, she needs to put that address into paypal before paying. 

It'll cost you 30 cents to issue a full refund of the payment (service charge) and she needs to repay. Before issuing the refund, email her and let her know how it needs to be done.


----------



## handbagkay

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh, what a PITA!
> 
> No, you have to ship to the address shown in the PP payment details. If she needs it shipped to a different address, she needs to put that address into paypal before paying.
> 
> It'll cost you 30 cents to issue a full refund of the payment (service charge) and she needs to repay. Before issuing the refund, email her and let her know how it needs to be done.


That's what I thought. Now to make matters worse, the PayPal payment I received from her says "the sender of this payment is non-U.S. / unverified." So she paid for shipping to California but isn't even in the U.S. apparently?? 
At this point should I just refund her money and cancel the transaction? Communication with her is very difficult if I even get a response at all... and I've just about had it with this whole experience  obviously I can't ship to the PayPal address if that isn't even her address, because then she can just open an "item not received" claim. UGH!!


----------



## whateve

handbagkay said:


> That's what I thought. Now to make matters worse, the PayPal payment I received from her says "the sender of this payment is non-U.S. / unverified." So she paid for shipping to California but isn't even in the U.S. apparently??
> At this point should I just refund her money and cancel the transaction? Communication with her is very difficult if I even get a response at all... and I've just about had it with this whole experience  obviously I can't ship to the PayPal address if that isn't even her address, because then she can just open an "item not received" claim. UGH!!


She can be non-US and still have a valid shipping address in California. If it says you have seller protection, you can ship to that address. It could be a drop shipper. However, since she told you she wants to change her address, I would tell her you have to ship to the address in Paypal at the time she paid, and ask if she would like you to ship there or get a refund.


----------



## handbagkay

whateve said:


> She can be non-US and still have a valid shipping address in California. If it says you have seller protection, you can ship to that address. It could be a drop shipper. However, since she told you she wants to change her address, I would tell her you have to ship to the address in Paypal at the time she paid, and ask if she would like you to ship there or get a refund.


Oh okay, I wasn't sure about the unverified part. That makes sense. 
In regards to the shipping address, that's exactly what I said. She replied with "why?" and I explained that eBay would only allow me to print a label for that address. If she wanted it sent to a different address I would have to refund her and she would have to pay again. And she said she actually lives in Mexico, and is sending the item to her friend in California, but her friend actually lives in Texas now and not California... I'm so confused... so yeah, ultimately I just said I'll have to give you a refund. 

Thanks for the help everyone. I feel like this buyer took me on a wild ride!!


----------



## BeenBurned

handbagkay said:


> Oh okay, I wasn't sure about the unverified part. That makes sense.
> In regards to the shipping address, that's exactly what I said. She replied with "why?" and I explained that eBay would only allow me to print a label for that address. If she wanted it sent to a different address I would have to refund her and she would have to pay again. And she said she actually lives in Mexico, and is sending the item to her friend in California, but her friend actually lives in Texas now and not California... I'm so confused...* so yeah, ultimately I just said I'll have to give you a refund. *
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone. I feel like this buyer took me on a wild ride!!


If you don't want her to come back and rebuy, add her to your BBL. 
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?bidderblocklogin&hc=1&hm=uk`1d72f+ijehg6gpd


----------



## DizzyFairy

Hello

I bought a phone accessory last week. It was shipped promptly. However the item didn't quite fit the description and I wasn't fully satisfied. I emailed the seller via eBay,  asking to have my item replaced with the one as described in their eBay. They replaced within 3 days and issued a refund and said I can keep the item.  

Should I give a positive given this situation?  Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

DizzyFairy said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a phone accessory last week. It was shipped promptly. However the item didn't quite fit the description and I wasn't fully satisfied. I emailed the seller via eBay,  asking to have my item replaced with the one as described in their eBay. They replaced within 3 days and issued a refund and said I can keep the item.
> 
> Should I give a positive given this situation?  Thanks!!


Why would you even have to ask the question?!?! The seller went above and beyond to satisfy!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

BeenBurned said:


> Why would you even have to ask the question?!?! The seller went above and beyond to satisfy!!



Geez
I asked because I have never encountered this situation before.  

Anyway thanks


----------



## pinky7129

Should I block a buyer who asks what the condition of a piece is when there are PICTURES that clearly show?!!! Plus asks so that they can buy "in confidence"? You have all the photos...


----------



## bakeacookie

pinky7129 said:


> Should I block a buyer who asks what the condition of a piece is when there are PICTURES that clearly show?!!! Plus asks so that they can buy "in confidence"? You have all the photos...



I would. But that's just me.


----------



## alansgail

DizzyFairy said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a phone accessory last week. It was shipped promptly. However the item didn't quite fit the description and I wasn't fully satisfied. I emailed the seller via eBay,  asking to have my item replaced with the one as described in their eBay. They replaced within 3 days and issued a refund and said I can keep the item.
> 
> Should I give a positive given this situation?  Thanks!!



To answer your question, yes you should give a positive for this seller.


----------



## Nikki_

DizzyFairy said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a phone accessory last week. It was shipped promptly. However the item didn't quite fit the description and I wasn't fully satisfied. I emailed the seller via eBay,  asking to have my item replaced with the one as described in their eBay. They replaced within 3 days and issued a refund and said I can keep the item.
> 
> Should I give a positive given this situation?  Thanks!!



Absolutely.

The seller went above and beyond to make things right. It sounds like you got both items in a relatively short amount of time and got a refund to boot.

When it comes to feedback, always ask yourself....Would I deserve a negative/neutral for this situation if I were the seller?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> When it comes to feedback, always ask yourself....Would I deserve a negative/neutral for this situation if I were the seller?


That's a GREAT suggestion!


----------



## DizzyFairy

alansgail said:


> To answer your question, yes you should give a positive for this seller.





Nikki_ said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> The seller went above and beyond to make things right. It sounds like you got both items in a relatively short amount of time and got a refund to boot.
> 
> When it comes to feedback, always ask yourself....Would I deserve a negative/neutral for this situation if I were the seller?



Thank you for the explanations. That was exactly why I doubted myself in giving a seller a neutral.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DizzyFairy said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a phone accessory last week. It was shipped promptly. However the item didn't quite fit the description and I wasn't fully satisfied. I emailed the seller via eBay,  asking to have my item replaced with the one as described in their eBay. They replaced within 3 days and issued a refund and said I can keep the item.
> 
> Should I give a positive given this situation?  Thanks!!



No better example of a professional seller, IMO.
She went far above & deserves the "positive feedback".


----------



## natalia0128

Quick question 
I bought a jacket on eBay, when I received it.. it did not match with the picture on eBay... so I requested a return. The seller sent me a message that if I keep the jacket they would refund me partial money.. would you accept that offer?


----------



## BeenBurned

natalia0128 said:


> Quick question
> I bought a jacket on eBay, when I received it.. it did not match with the picture on eBay... so I requested a return. The seller sent me a message that if I keep the jacket they would refund me partial money.. would you accept that offer?


If that's satisfactory to you and both you and the seller agree to an appropriate amount, that's fine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

natalia0128 said:


> Quick question
> I bought a jacket on eBay, when I received it.. it did not match with the picture on eBay... so I requested a return. The seller sent me a message that if I keep the jacket they would refund me partial money.. would you accept that offer?



 Yes, I would consider that & would suggest you set the amount you think is appropriate & go from there.


----------



## whateve

natalia0128 said:


> Quick question
> I bought a jacket on eBay, when I received it.. it did not match with the picture on eBay... so I requested a return. The seller sent me a message that if I keep the jacket they would refund me partial money.. would you accept that offer?


It depends on if you like the jacket or if you had your heart set on the one that was pictured.


----------



## BeenBurned

natalia0128 said:


> Quick question
> I bought a jacket on eBay, when I received it.. it did not match with the picture on eBay... so I requested a return. The seller sent me a message that if I keep the jacket they would refund me partial money.. would you accept that offer?





BeenBurned said:


> If that's satisfactory to you and both you and the seller agree to an appropriate amount, that's fine.





whateve said:


> It depends on if you like the jacket or if you had your heart set on the one that was pictured.


Hmm. I hadn't considered Whateve's assumption that the jacket was a different one than was shown in the listing. I'd assumed that the seller may have used a stock photo and there were condition issues with what you received vs. what the listing showed. 

If it's a completely different item, I would stick with the return request since it's a slam dunk SNAD.


----------



## van.ngo2480

I've opened a case on eBay to get a refund because I received a fake Yeezy from the seller. Ebay then asked me to get a document from an expert who is qualified in this area, and this could be the manufacturer or a retailer that deals with this kind of items. When I got this document, I would be able to get a refund.

However, my problem is that I don't know how to contact these experts to prove my that the shoes that I received are fake. 

So my question is how can I contact these experts to help me to win this case?


----------



## BeenBurned

van.ngo2480 said:


> I've opened a case on eBay to get a refund because I received a fake Yeezy from the seller. Ebay then asked me to get a document from an expert who is qualified in this area, and this could be the manufacturer or a retailer that deals with this kind of items. When I got this document, I would be able to get a refund.
> 
> However, my problem is that I don't know how to contact these experts to prove my that the shoes that I received are fake.
> 
> So my question is how can I contact these experts to help me to win this case?


I don't know whether @shuze or @audreylita do sneakers, or specifically, Yeezy but you might try posting on the shoes authentication thread and if they confirm your suspicions, they might be able to recommend someone who professionally authenticates that brand.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-596#post29875485


----------



## van.ngo2480

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know whether @shuze or @audreylita do sneakers, or specifically, Yeezy but you might try posting on the shoes authentication thread and if they confirm your suspicions, they might be able to recommend someone who professionally authenticates that brand.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-596#post29875485


Thanks for your advice, I will post my situation there to ask for help.


----------



## forumpursefan

pinky7129 said:


> That means I can get a negative!?
> A buyer best offered me on eBay, but then purchased on Poshmark so I cancelled the sale due to buyers request. I hope I don't get a negative!



You can still get a neg from buyer's requested cancel but you can always ask eBay to step in and remove it if it's not justified.


----------



## JadaStormy

I always require signatures for my items and put this in bold in my listings. I sold an item and delivery was attempted last Friday (wow, I just realized it's been almost a week already!) I sent the buyer a note that day encouraging them to pick up the item from the PO or request re-delivery. 

So far no response and no update on the delivery. *Should I email the buyer again?* I know usually the consensus is not to, but it's just so odd they haven't responded. This was a BIN listing with BO and I accepted their first offer. So I don't think it's buyer's remorse. I guess I'm afraid of an INR claim or the item sitting forever and getting returned. 

I'm so annoyed, I shipped the same day they paid, (which I never do), to be sure they got it by the weekend.


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> I always require signatures for my items and put this in bold in my listings. I sold an item and delivery was attempted last Friday (wow, I just realized it's been almost a week already!) I sent the buyer a note that day encouraging them to pick up the item from the PO or request re-delivery.
> 
> So far no response and no update on the delivery. *Should I email the buyer again?* I know usually the consensus is not to, but it's just so odd they haven't responded. This was a BIN listing with BO and I accepted their first offer. So I don't think it's buyer's remorse. I guess I'm afraid of an INR claim or the item sitting forever and getting returned.
> 
> I'm so annoyed, I shipped the same day they paid, (which I never do), to be sure they got it by the weekend.


I wouldn't email the buyer. There's a possibility that she got it and they just didn't collect her siggy.

If the buyer doesn't receive it, you'll hear from her. And if it's returned to sender because she doesn't pick up, she loses buyer protection.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't email the buyer. There's a possibility that she got it and they just didn't collect her siggy.
> 
> If the buyer doesn't receive it, you'll hear from her. *And if it's returned to sender because she doesn't pick up, she loses buyer protection.*


Are you sure? There is no proof of receipt, so why couldn't she open an INR claim? When I've had signature required items returned to me, I gave refunds. I thought I had to.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Are you sure? There is no proof of receipt, so why couldn't she open an INR claim? When I've had signature required items returned to me, I gave refunds. I thought I had to.


If tracking shows that delivery was attempted and notice left, at that point, wouldn't it show the buyer was negligent in not retrieving it? 

I would also do the honest thing once an item was returned to me but I know that if a buyer refuses and RTS a package, they lose their protection.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If tracking shows that delivery was attempted and notice left, at that point, wouldn't it show the buyer was negligent in not retrieving it?
> 
> I would also do the honest thing once an item was returned to me but I know that if a buyer refuses and RTS a package, they lose their protection.


I think RTS is different because I think the tracking reflects that delivery was actually made. 

I don't use signature required because of all the problems. When I used it with USPS, they neglected to get the signature and delivered anyway, so tracking never showed it was delivered. When I used it with UPS, nearly half the time my buyer was never available to sign, and other times, my buyer complained that she had to stay home to get the package. It rarely went smoothly.


----------



## JadaStormy

Thanks for the input. If the item is returned I would definitely refund the buyer. Unfortunately I do free shipping and include that in the cost of the item, so I can't deduct a shipping cost. It does seem unclear how the INR works if a delivery attempt was made. I know if they refuse that's different. For now I'll just leave it alone, I already emailed them last week.

And I agree, the signature confirmation with USPS is spotty, I had this happen with another item from December that to this day shows "out for delivery." I never heard from the buyer, so I assume they got it. When it does go right, it's a very helpful for me to confirm that the item got in the buyer's hands, even though I know it isn't required.


----------



## JadaStormy

Yay, it was just delivered!


----------



## natalia0128

What happen the seller agreed to cancel my order after the seller open the unpaid case? 
I bidded one item on ebay... the seller mentioned it authentic... I checked around before making a purchase...I found out it was "fake". So I requested to cancel my order. The seller and I sent couple emails about that item, requested mor pictures On the tag, but the seller not willing to send me .....  after 2 days, she did not send me pictures... she opened a Unpaid case on me but she agreed to cancel my order after the case was filed... what should I Do?


----------



## whateve

natalia0128 said:


> What happen the seller agreed to cancel my order after the seller open the unpaid case?
> I bidded one item on ebay... the seller mentioned it authentic... I checked around before making a purchase...I found out it was "fake". So I requested to cancel my order. The seller and I sent couple emails about that item, requested mor pictures On the tag, but the seller not willing to send me .....  after 2 days, she did not send me pictures... she opened a Unpaid case on me but she agreed to cancel my order after the case was filed... what should I Do?


I would agree to the cancellation. The unpaid case should be closed at the time of the cancellation. Even if for some reason, it doesn't get closed, you can always call ebay and explain that there can be no unpaid item since the transaction was cancelled.


----------



## natalia0128

Do You have to file Tax for eBay?? where Can I get one ??
I recently sold not much but high value items and sometime I got few return back . Do I have to file tax for that???


----------



## whateve

natalia0128 said:


> Do You have to file Tax for eBay?? where Can I get one ??
> I recently sold not much but high value items and sometime I got few return back . Do I have to file tax for that???


You are supposed to if you are in the US. You would have to include a schedule C with your tax return. You can deduct expenses like your home office from your income. Paypal doesn't report it to the IRS unless you grossed more than $20,000 and had more than 200 transactions.


----------



## Catbird9

natalia0128 said:


> Do You have to file Tax for eBay?? where Can I get one ??
> I recently sold not much but high value items and sometime I got few return back . Do I have to file tax for that???



If you received over $20,000 in sales to at least 200 different customers, you will get a Form 1099 from PayPal (not eBay). 

Your eBay earnings are considered income and should be reported on your tax return. Please consult a tax professinal for how this applies to you personally.


----------



## threadbender

I believe there is a miscellaneous income line on the 1040. Been a while. But, I remember in a tax program there was a place to file a smaller amount that would not qualify for a 1099. In some cases, where the taxpayer was low income, it actually helped them! A schedule C is a pretty easy form, or was.


----------



## chicinthecity777

arrhhh... I have a dilemma. I am selling a very expensive item. £7000+ When I list this type of item, I always get some time-wasters trying their luck etc. Got a message last night asking whether I have original receipt (I do). And can I confirm the authenticity of the item (I can). And they were going to "get it checked out at the nearest boutique". When I read the last bit about the boutique, I knew they have never bought a high-end item before. I then looked at their profile, very high number of feedback scores, we are talking about 6000+ feedback, mainly buying from established ebay stores for low-cost items. They are registered as a business seller selling large volume in the past (based on feedback) but I can't find a single thing they are selling now. Anyhow, I just got a feeling that this is not the typical buyer of my item. This morning they messaged again, asking about a specific details of the item, normally related to the authenticity of the item. At this point, all I can think of is to block them. Am I over reacting?


----------



## Catbird9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> arrhhh... I have a dilemma. I am selling a very expensive item. £7000+ When I list this type of item, I always get some time-wasters trying their luck etc. Got a message last night asking whether I have original receipt (I do). And can I confirm the authenticity of the item (I can). And they were going to "get it checked out at the nearest boutique". When I read the last bit about the boutique, I knew they have never bought a high-end item before. I then looked at their profile, very high number of feedback scores, we are talking about 6000+ feedback, mainly buying from established ebay stores for low-cost items. They are registered as a business seller selling large volume in the past (based on feedback) but I can't find a single thing they are selling now. Anyhow, I just got a feeling that this is not the typical buyer of my item. This morning they messaged again, asking about a specific details of the item, normally related to the authenticity of the item. At this point, all I can think of is to block them. Am I over reacting?



I have never bought or sold an item at that price point, so take my response with that in mind. 

It sounds to me like the buyer is just doing "due diligence" before making such a large investment. Whether they are buying it for personal use or they are planning to resell it, they just want to be sure it's authentic. I wouldn't block them unless they start haggling about the price.

I'm curious though. Why do you say the bit about the boutique shows they've never bought a high end item? Is it because boutique employees aren't qualifed to authenticate such items?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Catbird9 said:


> I have never bought or sold an item at that price point, so take my response with that in mind.
> 
> It sounds to me like the buyer is just doing "due diligence" before making such a large investment. Whether they are buying it for personal use or they are planning to resell it, they just want to be sure it's authentic. I wouldn't block them unless they start haggling about the price.
> 
> I'm curious though. Why do you say the bit about the boutique shows they've never bought a high end item? Is it because boutique employees aren't qualifed to authenticate such items?


I am cautious not because of their questions. I am cautious because of their profile and the statement made about boutiques. An experienced high end item eBayer knows that no high end boutiques offer any form of authentication. So taking an item to a boutique to "have it checked it out" just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Catbird9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am cautious not because of their questions. I am cautious because of their profile and the statement made about boutiques. An experienced high end item eBayer knows that no high end boutiques offer any form of authentication. So taking an item to a boutique to "have it checked it out" just doesn't make any sense.


I understand. In that case, for your own peace of mind, probably best to block them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Catbird9 said:


> I understand. In that case, for your own peace of mind, probably best to block them.


Now they are asking me "what is the lowest price I will accept". I politely replied "I have listed my asking price and you are more than welcome to suggest an offer." One of those who wants me to haggle with myself...


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> arrhhh... I have a dilemma. I am selling a very expensive item. £7000+ When I list this type of item, I always get some time-wasters trying their luck etc. Got a message last night asking whether I have original receipt (I do). And can I confirm the authenticity of the item (I can). And they were going to "get it checked out at the nearest boutique". When I read the last bit about the boutique, I knew they have never bought a high-end item before. I then looked at their profile, very high number of feedback scores, we are talking about 6000+ feedback, mainly buying from established ebay stores for low-cost items. They are registered as a business seller selling large volume in the past (based on feedback) but I can't find a single thing they are selling now. Anyhow, I just got a feeling that this is not the typical buyer of my item. This morning they messaged again, asking about a specific details of the item, normally related to the authenticity of the item. At this point, all I can think of is to block them. Am I over reacting?





Catbird9 said:


> I have never bought or sold an item at that price point, so take my response with that in mind.
> 
> It sounds to me like the buyer is just doing "due diligence" before making such a large investment. Whether they are buying it for personal use or they are planning to resell it, they just want to be sure it's authentic. I wouldn't block them unless they start haggling about the price.
> 
> I'm curious though. Why do you say the bit about the boutique shows they've never bought a high end item? Is it because boutique employees aren't qualifed to authenticate such items?





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am cautious not because of their questions. I am cautious because of their profile and the statement made about boutiques. An experienced high end item eBayer knows that no high end boutiques offer any form of authentication. So taking an item to a boutique to "have it checked it out" just doesn't make any sense.





Catbird9 said:


> I understand. In that case, for your own peace of mind, probably best to block them.


As a seller, I appreciate buyers who do their due diligence BEFORE purchasing. I encourage them to post on any one of a number of forums/boards where there are people who can comment and authenticate. But the threatening implication designed to intimidate me if she were to take it to the boutique as proof that I'm a liar is a bit OTT. And being an international buyer is going to cost even more in shipping (both ways) if they file a dispute.

In fact, I had a couple of experiences similar to this and in hindsight, wish I'd blocked. One of the items was an international sale where the buyer had it shipped to a location within the US and subsequently sent to her in Singapore. It was a NWT item made of a type of distressed leather designed to look worn. After my assurances that it was indeed new and unused, after receiving it, she claimed it wasn't NWT and wanted to return. 

I had to pay return shipping (now coming back from Singapore and more expensive than when it was shipped to the reshipper in the US) and kicked myself for not BBL'ing her in the first place.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> As a seller, I appreciate buyers who do their due diligence BEFORE purchasing. I encourage them to post on any one of a number of forums/boards where there are people who can comment and authenticate. But the threatening implication designed to intimidate me if she were to take it to the boutique as proof that I'm a liar is a bit OTT. And being an international buyer is going to cost even more in shipping (both ways) if they file a dispute.
> 
> In fact, I had a couple of experiences similar to this and in hindsight, wish I'd blocked. One of the items was an international sale where the buyer had it shipped to a location within the US and subsequently sent to her in Singapore. It was a NWT item made of a type of distressed leather designed to look worn. After my assurances that it was indeed new and unused, after receiving it, she claimed it wasn't NWT and wanted to return.
> 
> I had to pay return shipping (now coming back from Singapore and more expensive than when it was shipped to the reshipper in the US) and kicked myself for not BBL'ing her in the first place.


Thank you for sharing your experience! Earlier today they asked me a question on a delivery upgrade. I tried to get a quote but I needed their post code to do it. I asked them for their post code and they have gone all quiet. I want to get their post code and check it out on google map. They will have to provide their post code if they make a proper offer. I think they are trying to hide the post code. We shall see. Previously I have blocked people with very questionable post codes so I am more than ready to do the same.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience! Earlier today they asked me a question on a delivery upgrade. I tried to get a quote but I needed their post code to do it. I asked them for their post code and they have gone all quiet. I want to get their post code and check it out on google map. They will have to provide their post code if you make a proper offer. I think they are trying to hide the post code. We shall see. Previously I have blocked people with very questionable post codes so I am more than ready to do the same.


I'd just block. She's going too far and I'm seeing trouble ahead. 

My gut would have said to block before the last request.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just want to share. I know BO option doesn't give you immediate payment but I am switching all of my higher value listings from BIN to BO. The reason is I just had a problematic buyer.

They BIN-ed one of my items on Sunday and paid for the listed price and stated delivery, and immediately sent me a message to ask me for a delivery upgrade because it was a birthday present and had to get it by Wed. I researched and told them the extra will be £x. Messaged them Sunday evening, Monday morning, Morning lunch time asking them to pay the extra. No response, no payment. Because we are actually in the same city, I posted it via 1st class recorded Monday just before post office closed. Today, they messaged me claiming they still haven't got it and they just checked tracking that they couldn't get it until Friday. The item was of no use for them and they wanted a refund. I went to the Royal Mail online tracking and tracking says they attempted to deliver it twice yesterday and they weren't in and a card had been left. I took screenshots of the tracking info and sent it back to them. Pointed out that if they were not in yesterday to take a 1st class delivery, how were they expect to be in for any delivery even if I upgraded? And they wanted me to refund them before I even get the item back? WTF? I have already preemptively reported them for demanding changing of delivery method and in the details stating their lies. We shall see.

So I checked out their feedback, they left fair amount of negs for others and had I seen their feedback history before hand, I would have blocked them before they bought it. They are blocked now of course.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> I'd just block. She's going too far and I'm seeing trouble ahead.
> 
> My gut would have said to block before the last request.


Blocked!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just want to share. I know BO option doesn't give you immediate payment but I am switching all of my higher value listings from BIN to BO. The reason is I just had a problematic buyer.
> 
> They BIN-ed one of my items on Sunday, and immediately sent me a message to ask me for a delivery upgrade because it was a birthday present and had to get it by Wed. I researched and told them the extra will be £x. Messaged them Sunday evening, Monday morning, Morning lunch time asking them to pay the extra. No response, no payment. Because we are actually in the same city, I posted it via 1st class recorded Monday just before post office closed. Today, they messaged me claiming they still haven't got it and they just checked tracking that they couldn't get it until Friday. The item was of no use for them and they wanted a refund. I went to the Royal Mail online tracking and tracking says they attempted to deliver it twice yesterday and they weren't in and a card had been left. I took screenshots of the tracking info and sent it back to them. Pointed out that if they were not in yesterday to take a 1st class delivery, how were they expect to be in for any delivery even if I upgraded? And they wanted me to refund them before I even get the item back? WTF? I have already preemptively reported them for demanding changing of delivery method and in the details stating their lies. We shall see.
> 
> So I checked out their feedback, they left fair amount of negs for others and had I seen their feedback history before hand, I would have blocked them before they bought it. They are blocked now of course.


BIN has an immediate pay... don't you use that?


----------



## chicinthecity777

ccbaggirl89 said:


> BIN has an immediate pay... don't you use that?


They paid immediately, but wanted a delivery upgrade after they paid. So I had to send them a separate invoice for the upgrade and they didn't pay in time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ccbaggirl89 said:


> BIN has an immediate pay... don't you use that?


Updated the original post to avoid misunderstanding.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They paid immediately, but wanted a delivery upgrade after they paid. So I had to send them a separate invoice for the upgrade and they didn't pay in time.


ok. i still prefer BIN over BO... with BO they so often run away and never even pay. at least with immediate pay BIN you get paid...


----------



## chicinthecity777

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok. i still prefer BIN over BO... with BO they so often run away and never even pay. at least with immediate pay BIN you get paid...


You do whatever you feel comfortable of course. I still do BIN only for cheaper items. Anything above £300 I now do BO. I may not get paid (I actually never had a buyer didn't pay via BO), but at least my items are still with me, and not in some wackos' hands that I have no control of. I can always relist and wait for the right buyer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I do have a question on the shipping upgrade case. The tracking is now "left a card" as of yesterday. If buyer don't pick it up, I assume it will be returned to me at some point, then I will refund. Once I refund, I will get my FVF back. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> As a seller, I appreciate buyers who do their due diligence BEFORE purchasing. I encourage them to post on any one of a number of forums/boards where there are people who can comment and authenticate. But the threatening implication designed to intimidate me if she were to take it to the boutique as proof that I'm a liar is a bit OTT. And being an international buyer is going to cost even more in shipping (both ways) if they file a dispute.
> 
> In fact, I had a couple of experiences similar to this and in hindsight, wish I'd blocked. One of the items was an international sale where the buyer had it shipped to a location within the US and subsequently sent to her in Singapore. It was a NWT item made of a type of distressed leather designed to look worn. After my assurances that it was indeed new and unused, after receiving it, she claimed it wasn't NWT and wanted to return.
> 
> I had to pay return shipping (now coming back from Singapore and more expensive than when it was shipped to the reshipper in the US) and kicked myself for not BBL'ing her in the first place.



I thought the return fees a seller had to provide was from the location the item was shipped to. So, if someone purchases something and it is shipped in the US, if they send it to Australia, I have to pay for shipping from a place I did not agree to ship to, if there is a SNAD?


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I do have a question on the shipping upgrade case. The tracking is now "left a card" as of yesterday. If buyer don't pick it up, I assume it will be returned to me at some point, then I will refund. Once I refund, I will get my FVF back. Is my assumption correct?


You probably will have to call, since a return request was never opened. I had a buyer return an item without opening a return request, I refunded, called ebay and explained, then they refunded the FVF.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> You probably will have to call, since a return request was never opened. I had a buyer return an item without opening a return request, I refunded, called ebay and explained, then they refunded the FVF.


I see. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> As a seller, I appreciate buyers who do their due diligence BEFORE purchasing. I encourage them to post on any one of a number of forums/boards where there are people who can comment and authenticate. But the threatening implication designed to intimidate me if she were to take it to the boutique as proof that I'm a liar is a bit OTT. And being an international buyer is going to cost even more in shipping (both ways) if they file a dispute.
> 
> In fact, I had a couple of experiences similar to this and in hindsight, wish I'd blocked. One of the items was an international sale where the buyer had it shipped to a location within the US and subsequently sent to her in Singapore. It was a NWT item made of a type of distressed leather designed to look worn. After my assurances that it was indeed new and unused, after receiving it, she claimed it wasn't NWT and wanted to return.
> 
> I had to pay return shipping (now coming back from Singapore and more expensive than when it was shipped to the reshipper in the US) and kicked myself for not BBL'ing her in the first place.





carlpsmom said:


> I thought the return fees a seller had to provide was from the location the item was shipped to. So, if someone purchases something and it is shipped in the US, if they send it to Australia, I have to pay for shipping from a place I did not agree to ship to, if there is a SNAD?


I agree. You should only have to pay shipping from the place you shipped to, if you agree to take the return.

Not only that, since she didn't take possession of the item at the original shipping location, she loses her seller protection. Who knows what the reshipper could have done to the item? There was a thread here about a year ago where a buyer had linens sent to a cleaners directly instead of to her. The cleaners found some undisclosed damage, but since a third party took possession of the item, she was not covered by buyer protection.


----------



## pruetjx

looking for some advice here.... I recently bought a used Legacy Duffle on eBay. The bag came super fast and was nicely packaged, but it smells like smoke. The listing said from smoke free home so I thought I was safe. I hung it up with the lining hanging outside for a couple of days, hoping it would air out, but today I carried the bag for the first time and it still smells. I contacted the seller and she says she didn't smell anything, but has offered me $20 rebate to have it dry cleaned.

My question: Does dry cleaning actually work? If it doesn't work, do I have any recourse on eBay if a bag isn't as advertised? If I accept her offer to pay for the dry cleaning, am I now on the hook for the bag since I changed it since I got it by cleaning it?  How do I prove it smells like smoke? I asked several of my students today if they smelled anything and they all agreed it smells smoky, so its not just me. Any advice?


----------



## BeenBurned

carlpsmom said:


> I thought the return fees a seller had to provide was from the location the item was shipped to. So, if someone purchases something and it is shipped in the US, if they send it to Australia, I have to pay for shipping from a place I did not agree to ship to, if there is a SNAD?





whateve said:


> I agree. You should only have to pay shipping from the place you shipped to, if you agree to take the return.
> 
> Not only that, since she didn't take possession of the item at the original shipping location, she loses her seller protection. Who knows what the reshipper could have done to the item? There was a thread here about a year ago where a buyer had linens sent to a cleaners directly instead of to her. The cleaners found some undisclosed damage, but since a third party took possession of the item, she was not covered by buyer protection.


I think I could have argued that issue but I also didn't want a neg from an unhappy buyer. KWIM? 

@whateve -  You said, "since she didn't take possession of the item at the original shipping location, she loses her seller protection" but I think you mean she lost BUYER protection and I believe you're correct, but again, ebay has sellers over a barrel and sometimes, it's not worth a fight for the price of shipping. 

The item did come back in its original condition and was just leather that the buyer didn't like. 

I do remember that discussion about the cleaners. I just wasn't up for a fight.


----------



## whateve

pruetjx said:


> looking for some advice here.... I recently bought a used Legacy Duffle on eBay. The bag came super fast and was nicely packaged, but it smells like smoke. The listing said from smoke free home so I thought I was safe. I hung it up with the lining hanging outside for a couple of days, hoping it would air out, but today I carried the bag for the first time and it still smells. I contacted the seller and she says she didn't smell anything, but has offered me $20 rebate to have it dry cleaned.
> 
> My question: Does dry cleaning actually work? If it doesn't work, do I have any recourse on eBay if a bag isn't as advertised? If I accept her offer to pay for the dry cleaning, am I now on the hook for the bag since I changed it since I got it by cleaning it?  How do I prove it smells like smoke? I asked several of my students today if they smelled anything and they all agreed it smells smoky, so its not just me. Any advice?


I've never heard of anyone dry cleaning their bags. I have gotten rid of smoke smell by hanging a bag outdoors for a week or more. I've tried quite a few smoke remedies, including wiping with alcohol, spraying with Febreze free nature, immersing the bag inside another bag full of bath salts or baking soda. All work to some degree but it takes a really long time, maybe months. If the smell is on the lining, you can wash that but it won't have that crisp cotton feel afterwards and might be a little wrinkled. 

I believe that if you do have the bag dry cleaned, you will lose your chance to return it since it has been altered. 

I don't know what ebay's stance is on smoke smells these days. In the past, they considered it part of what makes a bag used, so unless the bag was described as new you shouldn't expect it to be odor-free. However, this might have changed. 

Out of curiosity, which color duffle did you get?


----------



## MarneeB

Hello guys! Is there a thread where we post troublesome buyers? I've just had a run-in with one that left me 1 & 2 stars just because she could. I blocked her from my other auctions but if possible I'd like to help you guys out also. Thanks! 

If there is no such thread or I'm not allowed to do that can other tPF members PM me to ask for it? I promise this is legit. This buyer is a major lying PITA.


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> Hello guys! Is there a thread where we post troublesome buyers? I've just had a run-in with one that left me 1 & 2 stars just because she could. I blocked her from my other auctions but if possible I'd like to help you guys out also. Thanks!
> 
> If there is no such thread or I'm not allowed to do that can other tPF members PM me to ask for it? I promise this is legit. This buyer is a major lying PITA.




Although the title refers to nonpayers, this thread is for any legit posts of PITAs. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-non-paying-bidder-list.165307/


----------



## MarneeB

BeenBurned said:


> Although the title refers to nonpayers, this thread is for any legit posts of PITAs.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-non-paying-bidder-list.165307/



Thank you BB!


----------



## Straight-Laced

A 7 day auction listing of mine just ended with one bidder who placed her bid 5 days ago.  The bidder asked no questions during the auction period.  Now, after auction end, she asks how fast I can ship because she's concerned about authenticity and condition of the item.  Am I missing something?  What does speed of shipping have to do with authenticity and condition?  I know I haven't had my first coffee of the day yet, but I'm genuinely puzzled.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> A 7 day auction listing of mine just ended with one bidder who placed her bid 5 days ago.  The bidder asked no questions during the auction period.  Now, after auction end, she asks how fast I can ship because she's concerned about authenticity and condition of the item.  Am I missing something?  What does speed of shipping have to do with authenticity and condition?  I know I haven't had my first coffee of the day yet, but I'm genuinely puzzled.


_Dear buyer, _

_if payment is made and cleared this weekend, Monday is the soonest shipment can take place since the post office is closed on Sundays. Of course I guarantee authenticity of my item and would have recommended you post for authentication on (whatever TPF brand AT subforum or ebay fashion board) when you first placed your bid 5 days. ago. _

_The pictures in the listing are adequate for authentication purposes so you're welcome to have the item authenticated prior to payment if that's a concern. _

_Let me know if this works for you._


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> _Dear buyer, _
> 
> _if payment is made and cleared this weekend, Monday is the soonest shipment can take place since the post office is closed on Sundays. Of course I guarantee authenticity of my item and would have recommended you post for authentication on (whatever TPF brand AT subforum or ebay fashion board) when you first placed your bid 5 days. ago. _
> 
> _The pictures in the listing are adequate for authentication purposes so you're welcome to have the item authenticated prior to payment if that's a concern. _
> 
> _Let me know if this works for you._



Perfect as always BeenBurned - thank you


----------



## Kidclarke

I have an auction/buy it now that ends in 1 day. I received a message from someone asking for me to hold that item until the 16th and they would do the "buy it now" price. I just looked and that same person bid on the item already...

Do you think this means they don't plan on paying until the 16th after the auction ends?


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> I have an auction/buy it now that ends in 1 day. I received a message from someone asking for me to hold that item until the 16th and they would do the "buy it now" price. I just looked and that same person bid on the item already...
> 
> Do you think this means they don't plan on paying until the 16th after the auction ends?


I bet that is what it means.


----------



## Catbird9

Kidclarke said:


> I have an auction/buy it now that ends in 1 day. I received a message from someone asking for me to hold that item until the 16th and they would do the "buy it now" price. I just looked and that same person bid on the item already...
> 
> Do you think this means they don't plan on paying until the 16th after the auction ends?


Unless someone outbids them....


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Unless someone outbids them....


And even if the winning bid is less than the BIN, you're obligated to sell to them. (BIN will disappear when bidding reaches 50% of BIN.) Is the BIN price still on the listing? 

I'd ask for clarification from the bidder what she means because there's a chance she might lose out on the item.


----------



## Kidclarke

Selling the item for the winning bid under my BIN is not what I have a problem with. I don't mind if it goes for less then the BIN, I do might if the buyer is planning on not paying until the 16th.

At first told them that it had been bid on (I couldn't see who bid on my mobile app) so it wouldn't be fair for me to hold the item specifically for them, but then I realized it was them who bid. I mailed them back asking for clarification. I just don't see why you would bid if you don't have the money and you want to make me wait. It's rude.  Hopefully it's a misunderstanding...


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Selling the item for the winning bid under my BIN is not what I have a problem with. I don't mind if it goes for less then the BIN, I do might if the buyer is planning on not paying until the 16th.
> 
> At first told them that it had been bid on (I couldn't see who bid on my mobile app) so it wouldn't be fair for me to hold the item specifically for them, but then I realized it was them who bid. I mailed them back asking for clarification. I just don't see why you would bid if you don't have the money and you want to make me wait. It's rude.  Hopefully it's a misunderstanding...


Maybe she really wants it, can afford to pay the amount she has currently bid right away, but in order to pay the full BIN price, she has to wait until she gets paid.


----------



## chicinthecity777

A question about feedback. Just how hard is it to have a feedback removed? The shipping upgrade buyer left me a neg, apparently it was my fault he wasn't home when the mailman called. And despite the fact that I sent him 3 messages and he didn't respond until half a day later, I am the one who's bad at communication. I had a neg before and I managed to get the comment itself removed. This time when I called them, they wouldn't remove the comment or the feedback entry. Is it worth calling again to get a different rep or write to them and ask them to read all the messages? They gave me a Dublin address apparently is their CS address for the U.K. TIA!


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A question about feedback. Just how hard is it to have a feedback removed? The shipping upgrade buyer left me a neg, apparently it was my fault he wasn't home when the mailman called. And despite the fact that I sent him 3 messages and he didn't respond until half a day later, I am the one who's bad at communication. I had a neg before and I managed to get the comment itself removed. This time when I called them, they wouldn't remove the comment or the feedback entry. Is it worth calling again to get a different rep or write to them and ask them to read all the messages? They gave me a Dublin address apparently is their CS address for the U.K. TIA!


Sometimes it helps to call again. Ebay's policy is that feedback is an opinion. That means it doesn't have to be factual. As long the buyer doesn't have a vendetta or uses foul language, they usually let feedback stand. If they won't remove it, write a feedback response so prospective buyers can understand what really happened.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Sometimes it helps to call again. Ebay's policy is that feedback is an opinion. That means it doesn't have to be factual. As long the buyer doesn't have a vendetta or uses foul language, they usually let feedback stand. If they won't remove it, write a feedback response so prospective buyers can understand what really happened.


Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A question about feedback. Just how hard is it to have a feedback removed? The shipping upgrade buyer left me a neg, apparently it was my fault he wasn't home when the mailman called. And despite the fact that I sent him 3 messages and he didn't respond until half a day later, I am the one who's bad at communication. I had a neg before and I managed to get the comment itself removed. This time when I called them, they wouldn't remove the comment or the feedback entry. Is it worth calling again to get a different rep or write to them and ask them to read all the messages? They gave me a Dublin address apparently is their CS address for the U.K. TIA!





whateve said:


> Sometimes it helps to call again. Ebay's policy is that feedback is an opinion. That means it doesn't have to be factual. As long the buyer doesn't have a vendetta or uses foul language, they usually let feedback stand. If they won't remove it, write a feedback response so prospective buyers can understand what really happened.


I agree that you have nothing to lose by calling until you get a rep who understands the issue. The worst that can happen is that the feedback remains and you're exactly where you are now. 

Go for it. (I still think you should respond to the feedback factually and unemotionally. if they remove the feedback, your response will poof too but if it stands, your logical response will be there sooner rather than later.)


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> I agree that you have nothing to lose by calling until you get a rep who understands the issue. The worst that can happen is that the feedback remains and you're exactly where you are now.
> 
> Go for it. (I still think you should respond to the feedback factually and unemotionally. if they remove the feedback, your response will poof too but if it stands, your logical response will be there sooner rather than later.)


Thank you! I posted a reply. But I will call eBay again when I get a chance later this week.


----------



## whateve

One of my ebay purchases is out for delivery today in a different zip code than mine! What should I do?


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> Maybe she really wants it, can afford to pay the amount she has currently bid right away, but in order to pay the full BIN price, she has to wait until she gets paid.


That could be true, hoping it's that. Her clarification was she was the one who bid so I'm still not sure what she meant.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> One of my ebay purchases is out for delivery today in a different zip code than mine! What should I do?


If you call the post office they might be able to get ahold of the mail carrier before they deliver it.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> If you call the post office they might be able to get ahold of the mail carrier before they deliver it.


Thanks! I just called. Even though the tracking still shows out for delivery, the person I spoke to said that it is on its way back to the sorting center. I hope she wasn't just telling me what I wanted to hear.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> One of my ebay purchases is out for delivery today in a different zip code than mine! What should I do?





whateve said:


> Thanks! I just called. Even though the tracking still shows out for delivery, the person I spoke to said that it is on its way back to the sorting center. I hope she wasn't just telling me what I wanted to hear.


I'm guessing it's a misread scan. You'll probably get it tomorrow.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> One of my ebay purchases is out for delivery today in a different zip code than mine! What should I do?




Is the zip code close to the one you shipped to? My zip is different than the zip of my PO. I am at the tail end of their route. Geographically I am much closer to the other PO in town.


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Is the zip code close to the one you shipped to? My zip is different than the zip of my PO. I am at the tail end of their route. Geographically I am much closer to the other PO in town.


No. It looks like a typo. It is almost my zip but one of the digits is a 4 instead of a 9.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> No. It looks like a typo. It is almost my zip but one of the digits is a 4 instead of a 9.




Ok, but if you look up the other zip is it physically/geographically close to the one you shipped to? The last 2 digits of my zip are completely different from the last 2 digits of my PO's zip


----------



## whateve

poopsie said:


> Ok, but if you look up the other zip is it physically/geographically close to the one you shipped to? The last 2 digits of my zip are completely different from the last 2 digits of my PO's zip


I had never heard of the town, but I googled it and it is 2 counties and about 30 miles away. I'm the buyer, not the seller. The package is supposed to come to me.

There is a post office in my town that has the last two digits of the zip completely different from mine, so I know what you mean.


----------



## Knittinviola

I'm sure this is somewhere in here, but I don't have the attention span to look for it in 400 or so pages, so please indulge a newbie and help me out. Why does eBay hold money from a sale for 20 days? My buyer has received her item, left positive feedback, I've left positive feedback. What's the hold up?  The buyer paid with an echeck which cleared before I shipped. This means that it will be a full calendar month from the date of purchase to the time I actually get my payment according to PayPal. Why?


----------



## whateve

Knittinviola said:


> I'm sure this is somewhere in here, but I don't have the attention span to look for it in 400 or so pages, so please indulge a newbie and help me out. Why does eBay hold money from a sale for 20 days? My buyer has received her item, left positive feedback, I've left positive feedback. What's the hold up?  The buyer paid with an echeck which cleared before I shipped. This means that it will be a full calendar month from the date of purchase to the time I actually get my payment according to PayPal. Why?


Because you are a new seller or you are new to selling designer or expensive items. Usually once the buyer gives positive feedback, the money will be released sooner. After you have several of these types of sales, the hold will be removed. If the hold is for designer/high priced items, you should be able to sell other items without a hold.


----------



## Knittinviola

whateve said:


> Because you are a new seller or you are new to selling designer or expensive items. Usually once the buyer gives positive feedback, the money will be released sooner. After you have several of these types of sales, the hold will be removed. If the hold is for designer/high priced items, you should be able to sell other items without a hold.



Got it. Ok. I guess I'll just sit tight then and wait. The transaction was completed Thursday last week so hopefully the funds will be released soon. I've got purses to buy!


----------



## BeenBurned

Knittinviola said:


> Got it. Ok. I guess I'll just sit tight then and wait. The transaction was completed Thursday last week so hopefully the funds will be released soon. I've got purses to buy!


Since there's been delivery and positive feedback, you might try calling ebay and see if they'll release the funds.


----------



## LV521

Hi! I am back with another question  When making a return to a seller with a return policy, do I need to open an official return request on eBay or do I just ship it back? 
Thank you so much for all the help you guys give here, I've learned a lot from reading all your answers to various questions.


----------



## whateve

LV521 said:


> Hi! I am back with another question  When making a return to a seller with a return policy, do I need to open an official return request on eBay or do I just ship it back?
> Thank you so much for all the help you guys give here, I've learned a lot from reading all your answers to various questions.


I would never just ship it back without contacting the seller. Some sellers prefer that you contact them and return the item without opening a return request. Others want you to open an return request. Some sellers have a return form they want you to fill out and include with the returned item. If I were the seller, I would want to know a returned item was on its way and would want the tracking number so I could make sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## LV521

Thank you for your helpful reply, whateve! I will message the seller first


----------



## Adaniels729

How do I report another user using my photos for a fake listing? ... I assume it's a fake listing because the only pictures they have posted are mine and have zero feedback.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Catbird9

Adaniels729 said:


> How do I report another user using my photos for a fake listing? ... I assume it's a fake listing because the only pictures they have posted are mine and have zero feedback.  Thank you for your help!


Here's what to do:
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html#report
"*How to report another member that has copied your images or text*
If you believe another eBay member has copied images and/or text from your listing, we encourage you to contact the other member to ask if they'll remove your image or text from their listing.

If the other member is unwilling to remove the image or text, you may report it using our VeRO program. You must fill out the Image and Text Theft Notice of Claimed Infringement and return to the VeRO team. To learn more about VeRO and how to contact us, please see our Reporting intellectual property infringements (VeRO) page.

If you don't own the rights to the images or text, you will not be able to report these items through the VeRO program. However, you may consider contacting the rights owner directly to have them report these items."


----------



## Adaniels729

Catbird9 said:


> Here's what to do:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/image-text.html#report
> "*How to report another member that has copied your images or text*
> If you believe another eBay member has copied images and/or text from your listing, we encourage you to contact the other member to ask if they'll remove your image or text from their listing.
> 
> If the other member is unwilling to remove the image or text, you may report it using our VeRO program. You must fill out the Image and Text Theft Notice of Claimed Infringement and return to the VeRO team. To learn more about VeRO and how to contact us, please see our Reporting intellectual property infringements (VeRO) page.
> 
> If you don't own the rights to the images or text, you will not be able to report these items through the VeRO program. However, you may consider contacting the rights owner directly to have them report these items."



Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Adaniels729 said:


> How do I report another user using my photos for a fake listing? ... I assume it's a fake listing because the only pictures they have posted are mine and have zero feedback.  Thank you for your help!


It's not necessarily fake but the pictures in the listing certainly don't show what the buyer will be getting. 

In post #4 of the following discussion, I described how to report:
*My picture was stolen*

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-picture-was-stolen.961103/


----------



## Adaniels729

BeenBurned said:


> It's not necessarily fake but the pictures in the listing certainly don't show what the buyer will be getting.
> 
> In post #4 of the following discussion, I described how to report:
> *My picture was stolen*
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-picture-was-stolen.961103/



Thank you


----------



## pinky7129

So buyer purchased a bag from me and is claiming the measurements were wrong and that there is a seam coming apart. I took photos of the inner seams and there was no ripping. I am very strongly suspecting the buyer damaged the bag. Help?


----------



## BeenBurned

pinky7129 said:


> So buyer purchased a bag from me and is claiming the measurements were wrong and that there is a seam coming apart. I took photos of the inner seams and there was no ripping. I am very strongly suspecting the buyer damaged the bag. Help?


Did the buyer send pictures of the damaged bag? 

If not, get pictures. 

If so, is it the same bag?


----------



## squidgee

Hi everyone! So I was just wondering, do sellers still get the full amount paid to them if the buyer used a coupon?

In my case I did a best offer for an item and the seller accepted it. I had an eBay coupon and used it, so now the total I have to pay is about $50 less than the original Best Offer price. Great for me, but does the seller still get their full payment (~$550 minus selling and commission fees) or would it actually be $500 less fees and commission for them?


----------



## whateve

squidgee said:


> Hi everyone! So I was just wondering, do sellers still get the full amount paid to them if the buyer used a coupon?
> 
> In my case I did a best offer for an item and the seller accepted it. I had an eBay coupon and used it, so now the total I have to pay is about $50 less than the original Best Offer price. Great for me, but does the seller still get their full payment (~$550 minus selling and commission fees) or would it actually be $500 less fees and commission for them?


Yes, they do. Usually the seller doesn't know you've used a coupon. The only problem with using a coupon or ebay bucks is that they can't give you a partial refund if that becomes necessary.


----------



## squidgee

whateve said:


> Yes, they do. Usually the seller doesn't know you've used a coupon. The only problem with using a coupon or ebay bucks is that they can't give you a partial refund if that becomes necessary.



Oh good to know the seller will get the full amount. Thank you for explaining that! 

Could you elaborate please the partial refund/eBay Bucks part though? I'm not quite sure I understand that. So if I do a return I may not get all money back?


----------



## whateve

squidgee said:


> Oh good to know the seller will get the full amount. Thank you for explaining that!
> 
> Could you elaborate please the partial refund/eBay Bucks part though? I'm not quite sure I understand that. So if I do a return I may not get all money back?


I don't know what would happen if you return the item, and are owed a refund less the postage cost. Ebay must have a provision for this. I just know that when I wanted to give my buyer a partial refund, like when the shipping ended up not costing as much as I charged, I was unable to do it if the buyer used a coupon. I had to send the money in a separate paypal transaction. Since there is no indication to the seller that the buyer used a coupon, it was a mystery to me why the refund didn't work until I called Paypal. Now I know that if I try to give a partial refund and it doesn't work, it is because the buyer used a coupon. I'm sure if you did a return, you'd get back the amount you were due, one way or another. Probably when the refund is done through ebay, rather than paypal, ebay has the power to do a partial.


----------



## whateve

I just got a coupon from ebay. It says it is for eligible items in the Clothing, Shoes and Accessories category on ebay,com. I have a pending best offer from a seller in Japan but the item is listed on ebay.com. How do I know I'll be able to use the coupon if I accept the offer? I'm worried it might be excluded because the seller isn't in the US.


----------



## squidgee

whateve said:


> I don't know what would happen if you return the item, and are owed a refund less the postage cost. Ebay must have a provision for this. I just know that when I wanted to give my buyer a partial refund, like when the shipping ended up not costing as much as I charged, I was unable to do it if the buyer used a coupon. I had to send the money in a separate paypal transaction. Since there is no indication to the seller that the buyer used a coupon, it was a mystery to me why the refund didn't work until I called Paypal. Now I know that if I try to give a partial refund and it doesn't work, it is because the buyer used a coupon. I'm sure if you did a return, you'd get back the amount you were due, one way or another. Probably when the refund is done through ebay, rather than paypal, ebay has the power to do a partial.


Aha got it, thanks very much! Here's hoping I don't have to do any return at all because I really love the item. Crossing fingers all goes well.


----------



## squidgee

whateve said:


> I just got a coupon from ebay. It says it is for eligible items in the Clothing, Shoes and Accessories category on ebay,com. I have a pending best offer from a seller in Japan but the item is listed on ebay.com. How do I know I'll be able to use the coupon if I accept the offer? I'm worried it might be excluded because the seller isn't in the US.


Is this the spring 20% off coupon? If so, my turn to answer you!  This was the coupon I just used in fact and it states: *Only registered eBay members paying with a PayPal account registered with an address located in the United States or Canada can receive the discount. *So I think you should be ok if you pay via PayPal and are in the US/CA. It doesn't have any seller/country of origin limitations from what I read.

Full terms here: http://www.ebay.com/rpp/fashion-coupon/?customid=a28c6e0e05f711e7bc3052668cf65bc40INT&pub=5574652453&campid=5335869999&afepn=5335869999&icep_id=117&ipn=icep&_trkparms=&clkid=3116915319040888152&afepn=5335869999&rmvSB=true


----------



## whateve

squidgee said:


> Is this the spring 20% off coupon? If so, my turn to answer you!  This was the coupon I just used in fact and it states: *Only registered eBay members paying with a PayPal account registered with an address located in the United States or Canada can receive the discount. *So I think you should be ok if you pay via PayPal and are in the US/CA. It doesn't have any seller/country of origin limitations from what I read.
> 
> Full terms here: http://www.ebay.com/rpp/fashion-coupon/?customid=a28c6e0e05f711e7bc3052668cf65bc40INT&pub=5574652453&campid=5335869999&afepn=5335869999&icep_id=117&ipn=icep&_trkparms=&clkid=3116915319040888152&afepn=5335869999&rmvSB=true


Thank you! Yes, that is the coupon!


----------



## alwayscoffee89

New to Ebay. Has anyone every bought a high end purse and was mailed in an empty box or a weighted rock box? I'm terrified of this happening to me.
I bought a Louis Vuitton from a seller that didn't have any reviews. I was new and didn't really know that was important until I read that it would be better to buy from a reputable seller. It was a decent price and she even said that she accepts returns within 14 days. It said item would ship from Derby, New York. 
Well, when it shipped, it shipped from HONG KONG!! I don't know why, but, all of a sudden I got a weird feeling about it. I messaged her and she said don't worry it won't take a month to receive the item. It actually is only taking a week and I get it tomorrow.
I'm definitely going to record the process of opening my package when I receive it tomorrow. But just curious of any experiences?

Also, I see a lot of buyers with 0 reviews listing high end items for half the price. Is that weird? Are those scammers?


----------



## whateve

alwayscoffee89 said:


> New to Ebay. Has anyone every bought a high end purse and was mailed in an empty box or a weighted rock box? I'm terrified of this happening to me.
> I bought a Louis Vuitton from a seller that didn't have any reviews. I was new and didn't really know that was important until I read that it would be better to buy from a reputable seller. It was a decent price and she even said that she accepts returns within 14 days. It said item would ship from Derby, New York.
> Well, when it shipped, it shipped from HONG KONG!! I don't know why, but, all of a sudden I got a weird feeling about it. I messaged her and she said don't worry it won't take a month to receive the item. It actually is only taking a week and I get it tomorrow.
> I'm definitely going to record the process of opening my package when I receive it tomorrow. But just curious of any experiences?
> 
> Also, I see a lot of buyers with 0 reviews listing high end items for half the price. Is that weird? Are those scammers?


The seller is in violation of ebay policy if she stated her location as New York and then shipped from Hong Kong. Some zero feedback sellers are not scammers. But many of them are. If ebay bans someone, they may just open a new account. 

I've heard of people getting empty boxes or boxes full of rocks or books instead of what they ordered, but usually that happens when an item is returned. Usually ebay sides with the buyer so if you don't get what you ordered, you should be fine.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

whateve said:


> The seller is in violation of ebay policy if she stated her location as New York and then shipped from Hong Kong. Some zero feedback sellers are not scammers. But many of them are. If ebay bans someone, they may just open a new account.
> 
> I've heard of people getting empty boxes or boxes full of rocks or books instead of what they ordered, but usually that happens when an item is returned. Usually ebay sides with the buyer so if you don't get what you ordered, you should be fine.



Well that makes me feel better. 
How can we avoid empty returns as a seller? I am selling on Ebay now too. Videotaping?


----------



## poopsie

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Well that makes me feel better.
> *How can we avoid empty returns as a seller?* I am selling on Ebay now too. Videotaping?



You can't. There is no way to control what other people do.
I suppose you could research the buyer before shipping to see if they have been mentioned anywhere as a problem. 
Basically, my rule of thumb is don't sell anything online that I couldn't afford to lose. That is why I really miss Shophers for high end items. The extra %age they took was worth it


----------



## pinky7129

SO MAD! Seller that claimed I sold her a defective purse while it was brand new returned it after ripping the seam AND LEFT HER PERSONAL ITEMS IN THE BAG THAT SHE CLAIMED SHE DIDNT USE IN THE WEEK SHE KEPT IT!!!


----------



## BeatriceP

Hello! I really would appreciate some help with this ebay issue I have for the first time. I am a seller located in Europe and have sold 2 items to 2 different buyers: one in Canada and one in the US. Both buyers are not picking their items from the post office and the Canada Post shows "Final Notice; Item will be returned to sender if not collected within 10 days" statement when I track the package. I have messaged both buyers, but got no reply. What can I do in this case? I believe they will open an INR case soon. It is the first time this is happening to me and I have no idea what to do. Should I contact ebay in case they open a case against me? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> Hello! I really would appreciate some help with this ebay issue I have for the first time. I am a seller located in Europe and have sold 2 items to 2 different buyers: one in Canada and one in the US. Both buyers are not picking their items from the post office and the Canada Post shows "Final Notice; Item will be returned to sender if not collected within 10 days" statement when I track the package. I have messaged both buyers, but got no reply. What can I do in this case? I believe they will open a INR case soon. It is the first time this is happening to me and I have no idea what to do. Should I contact ebay in case they open a case against me? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


If tracking shows that items were RTS as a result of buyers not retrieving them, the buyers will have lost buyer protection. While they can open INR, you would need to show tracking to show that delivery was attempted but buyers didn't claim items.

If I were in this situation, after sending the messages, I'd also call ebay to get it on record (by phone) that this is happening.

My suggestions are as follows: 

*Note to buyer in Canada* - Tweak as necessary. Send note both to her email address directly as per the PP payment as well as through ebay messaging: 
_Dear buyer, _

_I'm sending this message both through ebay messaging and directly to your email address because I want it on record regarding my attempts at contact and I want to make sure you receive it._

_You purchased (item number) from me on (date). It was shipped on (date) and as per tracking on Canada Post #(such-and-such), the item has not been picked up and will be returned to sender if not collected within 10 days. _

_I've contacted you on (dates) without response. _

_Items that are returned to sender by post offices can take quite a long time to get to the sender but when I receive it, I shall issue a refund of the purchase price. Since shipping was already paid to ship the item, that is not refundable. _

_Please contact me to let me know you will be picking it up. I'd hate to see you lose buyer protection by not picking up the item. _

_Sincerely,_
_Seller_

A similar note can be sent to the US buyer.


----------



## BeatriceP

Thank you soooo much, BeenBurned! I will immediately do what you advised. Just one more question : I know I will have to pay the shipping again : from the US/Canada to my location. Could I subtract these fees from the purchase price when I do the refund (after I receive the returned items)? Shipping will be around 25$ for just one package and this is really quite a lot for me now. Thank you again!


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> Thank you soooo much, BeenBurned! I will immediately do what you advised. Just one more question : I know I will have to pay the shipping again : from the US/Canada to my location. Could I subtract these fees from the purchase price when I do the refund (after I receive the returned items)? Shipping will be around 25$ for just one package and this is really quite a lot for me now. Thank you again!


It might be different in your country but generally, when an item is returned to sender, (as long as the package wasn't opened and resealed) there's no charge for sending it back.

In cases where customs officials might have opened and inspected it, I don't know how that would work. You can ask when you call ebay (though the answer you get could be BS). It seems fair to me that you shouldn't be out any additional money for something where the reason for the return is buyer negligence.


----------



## BeatriceP

As far as I understood from my post office, this would be the fee that I have to pay for shipping the item back to my country (as postal services). Thank you so much for your messages, I wish you a wonderful day


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> As far as I understood from my post office, this would be the fee that I have to pay for shipping the item back to my country (as postal services). Thank you so much for your messages, I wish you a wonderful day


If that's what they told you, it's likely true. Different countries handle returned mail differently.


----------



## BeatriceP

I have tried to send the messages on both email addresses and I get failure notice on both  It seems both buyers are not serious people (can't believe how lucky I am with this  ). Too bad I can't leave negative feedback for them.


----------



## whateve

AlJom said:


> Thank you soooo much, BeenBurned! I will immediately do what you advised. Just one more question : I know I will have to pay the shipping again : from the US/Canada to my location. Could I subtract these fees from the purchase price when I do the refund (after I receive the returned items)? Shipping will be around 25$ for just one package and this is really quite a lot for me now. Thank you again!


Something similar happened to me with a buyer in the US (I'm also in the US.) In the US, if you use USPS to ship and it gets returned to sender, there is no extra charge. However, in my case I used UPS and they charged to return the package to me. I spoke to ebay in my situation, and they told me I could refund as much as I felt was fair. So subtract all your costs. Since it isn't your fault, you shouldn't have to lose anything.


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> I have tried to send the messages on both email addresses and I get failure notice on both  It seems both buyers are not serious people (can't believe how lucky I am with this  ). Too bad I can't leave negative feedback for them.


That's why I always recommend sending messages to both email and through ebay. That way, they can't claim not to have received them! 

I'm sorry you have PITA buyers.


----------



## BeatriceP

I will call ebay tomorrow and try to explain them the issue. Thank you ladies, I can sleep this night thanks to your answers


----------



## kells1983

Quick question and I don't need to start a thread... I think I know the answer but am looking for reassurance and your opinions, I suppose.

I purchased a pair of earrings on eBay and they weren't as described ("worn once, like new"). Of course, they arrived completely scratched up and missing a backing! I mean, it was a good deal compared to "retail price" but when I asked to return them because of the damage/missing parts the seller acted like I was being ungrateful for wanting earrings as described!
Anyway, the seller refunded me right away and then wrote a note saying "ship back to [my address] asap" but didn't provide a shipping label. I wrote back and said, sure, as soon as I get a label I'll pop them in the mail. A few days went by and I called eBay and they said to just wait for her to send a label, and definitely NOT to send them back at my own expense.
Finally, a few days ago she followed up to ask about her earrings, and I told her what eBay said and asked her to send me a label... I suggested she call ebay if she has questions.

Today I get this note (paraphrased in case she's on here): "I have tried repeatedly to send a return shipping label and am unable to complete since I do not have information how to do that. Please return this lightweight earrings to me at: XXX"

I'm so over calling eBay about this person... what do I do now? I don't see why I should be out $3 to ship these earrings back to a dishonest seller. HELP!


----------



## pinky7129

kells1983 said:


> Quick question and I don't need to start a thread... I think I know the answer but am looking for reassurance and your opinions, I suppose.
> 
> I purchased a pair of earrings on eBay and they weren't as described ("worn once, like new"). Of course, they arrived completely scratched up and missing a backing! I mean, it was a good deal compared to "retail price" but when I complained and asked to return the seller acted like I was being ungrateful for wanting "like new, worn once" earrings!
> Anyway, the seller refunded me right away and then wrote a note saying "ship back to [my address] asap" but didn't provide a shipping label. I wrote back and said, sure, as soon as I get a label I'll pop them in the mail. A few days went by and I called eBay and they said to just wait for her to send a label, and definitely NOT to send them back at my own expense.
> Finally, a few days ago she followed up to ask about her earrings, and I told her what eBay said and asked her to send me a label... I suggested she call ebay if she has questions.
> 
> Today I get this note (paraphrased in case she's on here): "I have tried repeatedly to send a return shipping label and am unable to complete since I do not have information how to do that. Please return this lightweight earrings to me at: XXX"
> 
> I'm so over calling eBay about this person... what do I do now? I don't see why I should be out $3 to ship these earrings back to a dishonest seller. HELP!



Don't return them using your money. 
Tell her eBay has wonderful customer service and to reach out. This is in her interests.


----------



## kells1983

pinky7129 said:


> Don't return them using your money.
> Tell her eBay has wonderful customer service and to reach out. This is in her interests.



Thank you! I feel like I'm going crazy because she has basically told me she expects me to ship them back at my own expense, like 3 times now.


----------



## BeenBurned

kells1983 said:


> Quick question and I don't need to start a thread... I think I know the answer but am looking for reassurance and your opinions, I suppose.
> 
> I purchased a pair of earrings on eBay and they weren't as described ("worn once, like new"). Of course, they arrived completely scratched up and missing a backing! I mean, it was a good deal compared to "retail price" but when I asked to return them because of the damage/missing parts the seller acted like I was being ungrateful for wanting earrings as described!
> Anyway, the seller refunded me right away and then wrote a note saying "ship back to [my address] asap" but didn't provide a shipping label. I wrote back and said, sure, as soon as I get a label I'll pop them in the mail. A few days went by and I called eBay and they said to just wait for her to send a label, and definitely NOT to send them back at my own expense.
> Finally, a few days ago she followed up to ask about her earrings, and I told her what eBay said and asked her to send me a label... I suggested she call ebay if she has questions.
> 
> Today I get this note (paraphrased in case she's on here): "I have tried repeatedly to send a return shipping label and am unable to complete since I do not have information how to do that. Please return this lightweight earrings to me at: XXX"
> 
> I'm so over calling eBay about this person... what do I do now? I don't see why I should be out $3 to ship these earrings back to a dishonest seller. HELP!


It's possible that she can't print a return label after the refund has been issued. 

She can purchase a shipping label through paypal.com/shipnow and put in her own address as the shipping address. 

Then she can forward the PDF label through email and you can print and send it off. 

The fact that she issued the refund up front tells me she's not trying to rip you off and my guess (without seeing the listing) is that she's not an experienced seller. No experienced seller is going to refund your money before getting the item back!

Another option is to print your own shipping label (also through shipnow through paypal) and just ship them back. You can ship up to 4 oz. by first class mail for $2.61, a small price to pay to get them back. (The earrings, padded and wrapped in tissue and placed in an envelope won't weigh more than 4 oz. and is probably closer to 2 oz. But since the price is the same to ship, put the heavier weight on the label.)


----------



## kells1983

BeenBurned said:


> It's possible that she can't print a return label after the refund has been issued.
> She can purchase a shipping label through paypal.com/shipnow and put in her own address as the shipping address.
> Then she can forward the PDF label through email and you can print and send it off.
> The fact that she issued the refund up front tells me she's not trying to rip you off and my guess (without seeing the listing) is that she's not an experienced seller. No experienced seller is going to refund your money before getting the item back!
> Another option is to print your own shipping label (also through shipnow through paypal) and just ship them back. You can ship up to 4 oz. by first class mail for $2.61, a small price to pay to get them back. (The earrings, padded and wrapped in tissue and placed in an envelope won't weigh more than 4 oz. and is probably closer to 2 oz. But since the price is the same to ship, put the heavier weight on the label.)



Thanks for your input. I may mention this to her, but I may also just refer her to ebay's customer service number again. I agree that she must be inexperienced, since one of the options when accepting a return is to accept and provide a return label, and then issue refund upon arrival of the item. She must not have read her options clearly, as I am an occasional seller and have accepted a return recently, so I know what the seller's side looks like

I didn't think she was trying to rip me off, but I prefer not to ship them back at my own expense because her listing description was dishonest, and the pictures were placed strategically to hide the missing backing (the other earring was shown on its side, etc.). I would never have purchased them if she had described them honestly, and even if $2.60 isn't much, that's a little under 10% of my purchase price and am not interested in this cost being placed on me as the wronged party. I understand have to deal with the hassle of packing/shipping them back as a cost of buying on eBay (not to mention the disappointment since I really wanted to wear these earrings for an event that was over the weekend and had to find a replacement), but that's about all I'm willing to do in this case


----------



## anthrosphere

I had a buyer initiate a return on Monday night and was supposed to ship it on Tuesday. Unfortunately, the "Return Detail" page on eBay never updated past "return started." I had to call eBay to give me the step-by-step instructions on sending my buyer the return label. But I am worried this moron (the buyer) never sent the camera back to me. I need it back in case it really is defected (he claims the lens/battery is broken), and I need to take it back to the retailer to have it looked over. I'm so upset because the camera was working fine before I sent it to him. I suspect he is either...

1) lying and is pushing for a free item/refund
2) he broke it purposely

He emailed me over the weekend that the SD card wasn't working, too. I used this camera from November to February and it worked perfectly. I should've held onto the camera. If I realize this idiot is lying to me I'm going to have a field day with him. BTW, I already tried emailing this a-hole but he never responded. I contacted eBay and they assured me that if he doesn't ship it by 5 days (business days?) I would have the case closed in my favor (I called them yesterday). But I would still like to have the camera back anyway.

I know you girls have your fair share of eBay returns, so can anyone tell me when eBay updates their return tracking? I tried to call eBay for the return tracking number but they can't seem to find it. I'm so confused and upset right now.


----------



## BeenBurned

anthrosphere said:


> I had a buyer initiate a return on Monday night and was supposed to ship it on Tuesday. Unfortunately, the "Return Detail" page on eBay never updated past "return started." I had to call eBay to give me the step-by-step instructions on sending my buyer the return label. But I am worried this moron (the buyer) never sent the camera back to me. I need it back in case it really is defected (he claims the lens/battery is broken), and I need to take it back to the retailer to have it looked over. I'm so upset because the camera was working fine before I sent it to him. I suspect he is either...
> 
> 1) lying and is pushing for a free item/refund
> 2) he broke it purposely
> 
> He emailed me over the weekend that the SD card wasn't working, too. I used this camera from November to February and it worked perfectly. I should've held onto the camera. If I realize this idiot is lying to me I'm going to have a field day with him. BTW, I already tried emailing this a-hole but he never responded. I contacted eBay and they assured me that if he doesn't ship it by 5 days (business days?) I would have the case closed in my favor (I called them yesterday). But I would still like to have the camera back anyway.
> 
> I know you girls have your fair share of eBay returns, so can anyone tell me when eBay updates their return tracking? I tried to call eBay for the return tracking number but they can't seem to find it. I'm so confused and upset right now.


I'm not sure what the issue is. 

If he didn't send it back, you'll keep the money and the case will close. He'll have to provide tracking to show delivery to you. 

I don't understand this part of your post: "But I would still like to have the camera back anyway." Why? If the case closes without the return, you'll have the money. It'll be just as if he received the camera and loved it. What do you care happens?


----------



## Catbird9

anthrosphere said:


> I had a buyer initiate a return on Monday night and was supposed to ship it on Tuesday. Unfortunately, the "Return Detail" page on eBay never updated past "return started." I had to call eBay to give me the step-by-step instructions on sending my buyer the return label. But I am worried this moron (the buyer) never sent the camera back to me. I need it back in case it really is defected (he claims the lens/battery is broken), and I need to take it back to the retailer to have it looked over. I'm so upset because the camera was working fine before I sent it to him. I suspect he is either...
> 
> 1) lying and is pushing for a free item/refund
> 2) he broke it purposely
> 
> He emailed me over the weekend that the SD card wasn't working, too. I used this camera from November to February and it worked perfectly. I should've held onto the camera. If I realize this idiot is lying to me I'm going to have a field day with him. BTW, I already tried emailing this a-hole but he never responded. I contacted eBay and they assured me that if he doesn't ship it by 5 days (business days?) I would have the case closed in my favor (I called them yesterday). But I would still like to have the camera back anyway.
> 
> I know you girls have your fair share of eBay returns, so can anyone tell me when eBay updates their return tracking? I tried to call eBay for the return tracking number but they can't seem to find it. I'm so confused and upset right now.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure what the issue is.
> 
> If he didn't send it back, you'll keep the money and the case will close. He'll have to provide tracking to show delivery to you.
> 
> I don't understand this part of your post: "But I would still like to have the camera back anyway." Why? If the case closes without the return, you'll have the money. It'll be just as if he received the camera and loved it. What do you care happens?



I think the issue might be that anthrosphere is afraid the camera will come back broken, and he/she will have to dispute the return, or give a refund for a broken camera.

@anthrosphere, I can understand that you are confused and upset, but you seem to be over-reacting. You call your buyer a "moron," "idiot," "a-hole" and accuse him of lying, deliberately breaking the camera, or trying to scam you. I hope things work out well for you, but try to relax!

The return tracking on eBay will update when the buyer prints out the label you created. You should then be able to get the tracking number.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> I had a buyer initiate a return on Monday night and was supposed to ship it on Tuesday. Unfortunately, the "Return Detail" page on eBay never updated past "return started." I had to call eBay to give me the step-by-step instructions on sending my buyer the return label. But I am worried this moron (the buyer) never sent the camera back to me. I need it back in case it really is defected (he claims the lens/battery is broken), and I need to take it back to the retailer to have it looked over. I'm so upset because the camera was working fine before I sent it to him. I suspect he is either...
> 
> 1) lying and is pushing for a free item/refund
> 2) he broke it purposely
> 
> He emailed me over the weekend that the SD card wasn't working, too. I used this camera from November to February and it worked perfectly. I should've held onto the camera. If I realize this idiot is lying to me I'm going to have a field day with him. BTW, I already tried emailing this a-hole but he never responded. I contacted eBay and they assured me that if he doesn't ship it by 5 days (business days?) I would have the case closed in my favor (I called them yesterday). But I would still like to have the camera back anyway.
> 
> I know you girls have your fair share of eBay returns, so can anyone tell me when eBay updates their return tracking? I tried to call eBay for the return tracking number but they can't seem to find it. I'm so confused and upset right now.


I just initiated a return as a buyer. First I got an email that said 'the seller has approved your return and you should receive a label shortly.' The label came within the hour. The deadline to ship (10 calendar days) was mentioned in the email. I'm not sure why you were told 5 days. After I shipped, and the package was scanned by the post office, I received an email entitled "Track your return." As a seller, I've gotten messages that say "the buyer has shipped" and "return delivered." I think the return tracking number showed in the return details after the package was scanned, but I can't remember.

You are jumping the gun. The buyer may have already shipped and the post office hasn't scanned the package. Regardless, he has up to 10 days to ship.


----------



## whateve

Is there a place to change my handling time and have it apply to all my listings, rather than changing it on every listing? I want to go away for a weekend and don't want to have to take my listings down. I normally offer 1 day handling and want to change it to 3 temporarily.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Question for the eBay pros: When someone asks you legit questions about your item and then ends her comment with "pp price?". Should I just go ahead block and ignore this potential buyer? It also looks like she's a potential flipper/reseller. I would hate to have her hold onto my bag to "test the water at a higher price" and then file a return later for something bogus when she can't sell it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Is there a place to change my handling time and have it apply to all my listings, rather than changing it on every listing? I want to go away for a weekend and don't want to have to take my listings down. I normally offer 1 day handling and want to change it to 3 temporarily.


I think you can click on all the listings and then hit "edit". It should take you to the edit page where you'll select all listings and then edit in bulk.


----------



## Catbird9

ThisVNchick said:


> Question for the eBay pros: When someone asks you legit questions about your item and then ends her comment with "pp price?". Should I just go ahead block and ignore this potential buyer? It also looks like she's a potential flipper/reseller. I would hate to have her hold onto my bag to "test the water at a higher price" and then file a return later for something bogus when she can't sell it.


I would block. She's asking you to take the listing off eBay, a red flag in my book.


----------



## dreamer637

Anybody have an eBay coupon they won't use?


----------



## acer

Anyone else having problems with deadbeat bidders recently?

Sold an item at a great price. Winner wanted a week to pay even though I specifically said in the listing not to bid if you can't pay right away. Gut said she would never pay so reported and blocked her. Relisted for another week.... again sold at a great price. Winner won't pay or respond. Frustrating part is these bidders snipe bid at the last second outbidding bidders I am sure would've paid. I feel like I am being PUNK'd or something. 

Any tips????? Or just keep relisting over and over again wasting months of my life until someone with integrity & ethics finally pays?


----------



## Catbird9

acer said:


> Anyone else having problems with deadbeat bidders recently?
> 
> Sold an item at a great price. Winner wanted a week to pay even though I specifically said in the listing not to bid if you can't pay right away. Gut said she would never pay so reported and blocked her. Relisted for another week.... again sold at a great price. Winner won't pay or respond. Frustrating part is these bidders snipe bid at the last second outbidding bidders I am sure would've paid. I feel like I am being PUNK'd or something.
> 
> Any tips????? Or just keep relisting over and over again wasting months of my life until someone with integrity & ethics finally pays?



List as Buy it Now, Immediate Payment Required.


----------



## BeenBurned

acer said:


> Anyone else having problems with deadbeat bidders recently?
> 
> Sold an item at a great price. Winner wanted a week to pay even though I specifically said in the listing not to bid if you can't pay right away. Gut said she would never pay so reported and blocked her. Relisted for another week.... again sold at a great price. Winner won't pay or respond. Frustrating part is these bidders snipe bid at the last second outbidding bidders I am sure would've paid. I feel like I am being PUNK'd or something.
> 
> Any tips????? Or just keep relisting over and over again wasting months of my life until someone with integrity & ethics finally pays?





Catbird9 said:


> List as Buy it Now, Immediate Payment Required.


Also set your buyer requirements at the most stringent level. If these non-payers have a history, they'll be automatically blocked.


----------



## whateve

acer said:


> Anyone else having problems with deadbeat bidders recently?
> 
> Sold an item at a great price. Winner wanted a week to pay even though I specifically said in the listing not to bid if you can't pay right away. Gut said she would never pay so reported and blocked her. Relisted for another week.... again sold at a great price. Winner won't pay or respond. Frustrating part is these bidders snipe bid at the last second outbidding bidders I am sure would've paid. I feel like I am being PUNK'd or something.
> 
> Any tips????? Or just keep relisting over and over again wasting months of my life until someone with integrity & ethics finally pays?


Why not send a SCO to the next highest bidder?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I think you can click on all the listings and then hit "edit". It should take you to the edit page where you'll select all listings and then edit in bulk.


Thank you!


----------



## acer

whateve said:


> Why not send a SCO to the next highest bidder?



Always do. But I'm batting a big fat zero on those,  most likely because they're suspicious they were bid up or think they can get it for less at the next go around.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Catbird9 said:


> I would block. She's asking you to take the listing off eBay, a red flag in my book.



Thanks for confirming my thoughts 

I did entertain her questions and wrote back to her. I politely answered all of her relevant questions and ended (verbatim) "I, unfortunately, do not condone the practice of cheating the system and going the pp only route." She responded, "Hello, it s not unfortunate I just was wondering if you had any flexibility as I do not have quite that much to spend." Yea...I'm always wary when people throw out that excuse and say they don't have enough funds for a big purchase via eBay.


----------



## poopsie

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for confirming my thoughts
> 
> I did entertain her questions and wrote back to her. I politely answered all of her relevant questions and ended (verbatim) "I, unfortunately, do not condone the practice of cheating the system and going the pp only route." She responded, "Hello, it s not unfortunate I just was wondering if you had any flexibility as I do not have quite that much to spend." Yea...I'm always wary when people throw out that excuse and *say they don't have enough funds for a big purchase via eBay.*



I always recommend using PP Credit so they can pay interest free over time.  Don't think anyone has taken the advice though. They just want it on the cheap apparently. Oh well..........next!


----------



## ThisVNchick

poopsie said:


> I always recommend using PP Credit so they can pay interest free over time.  Don't think anyone has taken the advice though. They just want it on the cheap apparently. Oh well..........next!



I thought that was a promotional offer that PP occasionally runs? Is it always interest free over a certain amount? 

I've always had bad luck when buyers say they don't have funds and you try to accommodate by lowering the price a tad while keeping the transaction still on eBay (or even Tradesy). When they get it and have held onto to it for a week or so, they realize they still don't have the funds to pay and open some bogus return. Especially now when sellers have to provide a return label, I rather not waste time, energy and money.


----------



## poopsie

ThisVNchick said:


> I thought that was a promotional offer that PP occasionally runs? Is it always interest free over a certain amount?
> 
> I've always had bad luck when buyers say they don't have funds and you try to accommodate by lowering the price a tad while keeping the transaction still on eBay (or even Tradesy). When they get it and have held onto to it for a week or so, they realize they still don't have the funds to pay and open some bogus return. Especially now when sellers have to provide a return label, I rather not waste time, energy and money.



I thought it was all the time. I see offers of 6,12 or 24 months depending on the amount of the item. Of course I have used PP Credit before so maybe they just automatically show it to me. 
They might have to click on something to see the offer, but I think it is available to all. I use it for non Ebay purchases as well


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I thought that was a promotional offer that PP occasionally runs? Is it always interest free over a certain amount?
> 
> I've always had bad luck when buyers say they don't have funds and you try to accommodate by lowering the price a tad while keeping the transaction still on eBay (or even Tradesy). When they get it and have held onto to it for a week or so, they realize they still don't have the funds to pay and open some bogus return. Especially now when sellers have to provide a return label, I rather not waste time, energy and money.





poopsie said:


> I thought it was all the time. I see offers of 6,12 or 24 months depending on the amount of the item. Of course I have used PP Credit before so maybe they just automatically show it to me.
> They might have to click on something to see the offer, but I think it is available to all. I use it for non Ebay purchases as well


I'm pretty sure it is interest free all the time as long as purchase is over $99. Sometimes I'll combine several small purchases to take advantage of it. I wait until it is due to pay. As long as you pay it on time, there is no interest. My only worry is that I don't have the option of opening a credit card dispute if something goes wrong.


----------



## ThisVNchick

poopsie said:


> I thought it was all the time. I see offers of 6,12 or 24 months depending on the amount of the item. Of course I have used PP Credit before so maybe they just automatically show it to me.
> They might have to click on something to see the offer, but I think it is available to all. I use it for non Ebay purchases as well





whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure it is interest free all the time as long as purchase is over $99. Sometimes I'll combine several small purchases to take advantage of it. I wait until it is due to pay. As long as you pay it on time, there is no interest. My only worry is that I don't have the option of opening a credit card dispute if something goes wrong.



I wonder if it varies by account? I just did a quick search for a Chanel bag and the only offer I was given was 12 months with a promotional APR of 12.99%. The terms say that if I don't pay the balance within 12 months, the APR jumps to 19.99%, which is their normal rate. I haven't bought anything on eBay as of late and when I do it's just small things $20 and under.  I wonder if that affects my eligibility.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I wonder if it varies by account? I just did a quick search for a Chanel bag and the only offer I was given was 12 months with a promotional APR of 12.99%. The terms say that if I don't pay the balance within 12 months, the APR jumps to 19.99%, which is their normal rate. I haven't bought anything on eBay as of late and when I do it's just small things $20 and under.  I wonder if that affects my eligibility.


I signed up to Paypal Credit way back when it was called Bill Me Later. Maybe once you do it, you continue to get offers. I mostly buy small things. I suspected I got the offers to encourage me to buy more. I can put a bunch of things in my shopping cart and if the total is over $99, I am able to take advantage of the 6 months no interest, no payments.


----------



## poopsie

whateve said:


> *I signed up to Paypal Credit way back when it was called Bill Me Later.* Maybe once you do it, you continue to get offers. I mostly buy small things. I suspected I got the offers to encourage me to buy more. I can put a bunch of things in my shopping cart and if the total is over $99, I am able to take advantage of the 6 months no interest, no payments.



Same here
I only use it for large purchases. Then I list like a bastard to pay it off


----------



## poopsie

Does a sellers handling time listed anywhere? All I see is estimated deliver times. I could have sworn that it used to show if a seller had 1 day, 5 day whatever handling time.


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie said:


> Does a sellers handling time listed anywhere? All I see is estimated deliver times. I could have sworn that it used to show if a seller had 1 day, 5 day whatever handling time.


Not all sellers state a handling time but for those that do, you need to click "see details" at the top of the listing (next to shipping). It'll bring you to the bottom of the page with the more detailed shipping info.

This is an example from a listing:


----------



## whateve

Help! I visited my Bonanza booth and it plays music when I view an item. Very annoying! How do I turn that off for my customers? On one of my items, it plays a Christmas song! I see how I can click off the music icon on each page but when I visit the page again, the music plays again. It isn't doing it on Chrome, just Firefox - not sure if it is because it is Chrome or because I'm not logged in.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Help! I visited my Bonanza booth and it plays music when I view an item. Very annoying! How do I turn that off for my customers? On one of my items, it plays a Christmas song! I see how I can click off the music icon on each page but when I visit the page again, the music plays again. It isn't doing it on Chrome, just Firefox - not sure if it is because it is Chrome or because I'm not logged in.



LOL! I got that too but I was looking at another seller's items so I thought it was THAT seller who'd set it up.

I was viewing on FF too.

ETA: I just checked on Safari and I get "Deck the Halls" and a Christmas scene on the home page:


----------



## BeenBurned

*GOT IT!! *I bet it's their April Fools Day joke!

And that reminds me,  where is @Vlad's annual April Fools joke?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> *GOT IT!! *I bet it's their April Fools Day joke!
> 
> And that reminds me,  where is @Vlad's annual April Fools joke?


I just figured that out, right before I read this!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> And that reminds me,  where is @Vlad's annual April Fools joke?


I probably would have been fooled more quickly had I not made this post!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I probably would have been fooled more quickly had I not made this post!


And finally Vlad hasn't disappointed us!


----------



## northerndancer

whateve said:


> And finally Vlad hasn't disappointed us!



Sheesh I almost missed it.  I usually ignore banners so this one just slid past my attention without even a second glance.  Not even the ferrari.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> And finally Vlad hasn't disappointed us!





northerndancer said:


> Sheesh I almost missed it.  I usually ignore banners so this one just slid past my attention without even a second glance.  Not even the ferrari.



Wow, I totally fell for it! Sheesh!


----------



## EGBDF

I bought an item on eBay about a month ago, and left positive feedback. Now I've received an email message from the seller's company (not through eBay) . It's not a personal message, it's just asking for my review and directing me to their website. Are they allowed to do this?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I bought an item on eBay about a month ago, and left positive feedback. Now I've received an email message from the seller's company (not through eBay) . It's not a personal message, it's just asking for my review and directing me to their website. Are they allowed to do this?


I think they are. I've gotten messages from sellers I've bought from. I don't remember if there was a link to an external website.


----------



## Toby93

I purchased something quite expensive from eBay and have been tracking it every day.  I see that it has made it to the US and will be delivered on Monday.  Would it say somewhere in the tracking if it was processed by customs and I have to pay duty on it, or do I have to wait until it arrives?


----------



## BeenBurned

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3660915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased something quite expensive from eBay and have been tracking it every day.  I see that it has made it to the US and will be delivered on Monday.  Would it say somewhere in the tracking if it was processed by customs and I have to pay duty on it, or do I have to wait until it arrives?


I don't think so. I think the customs notification would have been at the ISC location. It cleared there and continued on to Rochester so it looks like you won't owe anything. (Do you retrieve it in the US? Or will it continue on to Canada?)


----------



## Toby93

It will be delivered to the US to my address there as I am 110% guaranteed to pay extra if it's delivered to Canada.  I thought I would take my chances having it delivered to the US.  Thank you for taking a look - does it actually tell you if it's presented to customs in the tracking?  I know it does with anything delivered to Canada. Just an example above - I ordered a $45 item and paid $17.93 in customs charges!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3661021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be delivered to the US to my address there as I am 110% guaranteed to pay extra if it's delivered to Canada.  I thought I would take my chances having it delivered to the US.  Thank you for taking a look - does it actually tell you if it's presented to customs in the tracking?  I know it does with anything delivered to Canada. Just an example above - I ordered a $45 item and paid $17.93 in customs charges!!!!


I'm pretty sure that when items go through customs inspections, it shows when released from customs. 

Perhaps someone might have a screenshot showing that.


----------



## Catbird9

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3661021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be delivered to the US to my address there as I am 110% guaranteed to pay extra if it's delivered to Canada.  I thought I would take my chances having it delivered to the US.  Thank you for taking a look - does it actually tell you if it's presented to customs in the tracking?  I know it does with anything delivered to Canada. Just an example above - I ordered a $45 item and paid $17.93 in customs charges!!!!



Information based on web searches, not personal experience:

There is a tracking scan for incoming USPS packages that indicates "inbound into customs." There is a CBP (Customs and Border Protection) processing facility at the Rochester airport in New York. If your package goes to CBP, you may see an indication of that when your tracking is updated.

Once it moves out of customs it should scan as "inbound out of customs." From there it goes to the next USPS sorting facility, and eventually to your local post office. If fees are due you would pay them when the package is delivered or you pick it up.

https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archive-Selling/quot-Inbound-Into-Customs-quot/td-p/23892804
https://www.cbp.gov/trade/basic-import-export/internet-purchases


----------



## Toby93

Thank you both for your replies!  You were exactly right.  I just ran over to pick it up as the notification of delivery was emailed to me this afternoon and there was no customs or duty owing on it.  I am so excited - it is a beautiful piece and I am so happy to add it to my collection.  Wow, I wish Canada was as lenient with customs


----------



## holiday123

So exactly which bag is this auction for?  She's setting herself up for a lot of problems with this listing.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-handbags-/232287783059?hash=item36156e4893:g:lKYAAOSw4CFY3SDZ


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> So exactly which bag is this auction for?  She's setting herself up for a lot of problems with this listing.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-handbags-/232287783059?hash=item36156e4893:g:lKYAAOSw4CFY3SDZ


The listing and seller look scammy to me. 


Toby93 said:


> Thank you both for your replies!  You were exactly right.  I just ran over to pick it up as the notification of delivery was emailed to me this afternoon and there was no customs or duty owing on it.  I am so excited - it is a beautiful piece and I am so happy to add it to my collection.  Wow, I wish Canada was as lenient with customs
> 
> View attachment 3661418


----------



## northerndancer

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3661021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be delivered to the US to my address there as I am 110% guaranteed to pay extra if it's delivered to Canada.  I thought I would take my chances having it delivered to the US.  Thank you for taking a look - does it actually tell you if it's presented to customs in the tracking?  I know it does with anything delivered to Canada. Just an example above - I ordered a $45 item and paid $17.93 in customs charges!!!!



Most items that move through customs that quickly have been waved through and there are no extra fees.  Anything I've ever had to pay customs on sat in the "further processing" for a few days.  It must have been a pretty slow day in the customs office that day.   I'm surprised they bothered with such a relatively low value item.  I haven't had anything that low attract customs in a long time (touch wood).

Half of the $17.93 would have been the Canadapost service fee for collecting the amount.


----------



## Toby93

northerndancer said:


> Most items that move through customs that quickly have been waved through and there are no extra fees.  Anything I've ever had to pay customs on sat in the "further processing" for a few days.  It must have been a pretty slow day in the customs office that day.   I'm surprised they bothered with such a relatively low value item.  I haven't had anything that low attract customs in a long time (touch wood).
> 
> Half of the $17.93 would have been the Canadapost service fee for collecting the amount.


Exactly my feelings!  I didn't think that the CBSA was that hard up, but nothing surprises me when it comes to Canada and the taxes☹️ Oops - I thought it was $17.93, but when I checked it was $17.76.


----------



## northerndancer

Toby93 said:


> Exactly my feelings!  I didn't think that the CBSA was that hard up, but nothing surprises me when it comes to Canada and the taxes☹️ Oops - I thought it was $17.93, but when I checked it was $17.76.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662162



It looks like canadapost's fee has gone up a bit.  Still a lot cheaper than UPS/Fedex brokerage fees.  Every time I come back through customs I hope for a little line up.  Not long enough for a big wait but long enough that they couldn't be bothered with small items.


----------



## Toby93

Definitely much cheaper than a courier.  I try to avoid anyone outside of Canada that says they are shipping bu Fedex or UPS or DHL etc.   I know that they have no idea how much we have to pay once it reaches our door☹️


----------



## anthrosphere

Has anyone requested a paper check from PayPal before? If so, can anyone tell me how long it took for you to receive it? I know I can link my bank account but I had to request it for personal reasons. Thanks.


----------



## karetoll

Silly question here, but when ebay steps in after a return is initiated and the seller doesn't respond, what is a "courtesy refund" and does it come out of the seller's account?

I'd purchased something and the seller it turns out was a total scumbag. It was some stupid little trinkets from overseas, so not worth much. Anyway, the seller replaced the items with other items. I found out only after delivered, and he said he didn't have the ones I ordered, so made his own decision on replacements. He offered a refund, so I said yes. He then never gave one after two weeks. So I negged him on feedback. Then he said he wouldn't give the refund until I changed my feedback to positive. I reported him for feedback extortion, and eBay told me to start a return. His reply was that he had given me a refund plus more money. He hadn't. I even checked my Paypal to make sure. It finally could be escalated today. I did, and 10 minutes later had my refund. eBay called it a "courtesy refund" which makes me wonder if it is being paid by the seller or eBay. 

The petty side of me just wants to have him being the one who pays.

Also, the even pettier side of me says I only left feedback on part of the order. I'm wondering if all this lying and deceit means I should use the other feedback I can leave for another neg.


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> Silly question here, but when ebay steps in after a return is initiated and the seller doesn't respond, what is a "courtesy refund" and does it come out of the seller's account?
> 
> I'd purchased something and the seller it turns out was a total scumbag. It was some stupid little trinkets from overseas, so not worth much. Anyway, the seller replaced the items with other items. I found out only after delivered, and he said he didn't have the ones I ordered, so made his own decision on replacements. He offered a refund, so I said yes. He then never gave one after two weeks. So I negged him on feedback. Then he said he wouldn't give the refund until I changed my feedback to positive. I reported him for feedback extortion, and eBay told me to start a return. His reply was that he had given me a refund plus more money. He hadn't. I even checked my Paypal to make sure. It finally could be escalated today. I did, and 10 minutes later had my refund. eBay called it a "courtesy refund" which makes me wonder if it is being paid by the seller or eBay.
> 
> The petty side of me just wants to have him being the one who pays.
> 
> Also, the even pettier side of me says I only left feedback on part of the order. I'm wondering if all this lying and deceit means I should use the other feedback I can leave for another neg.


Ebay pays for courtesy refunds. However, I'm sure they place a bad mark on the seller's account, and if he continues to cause problems they will NARU him.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Ebay pays for courtesy refunds. However, I'm sure they place a bad mark on the seller's account, and if he continues to cause problems they will NARU him.


I disagree. Ebay doesn't pay for courtesy refunds; WE DO!! Those of us who buy and sell pay for ebay's "goodwill gestures" in the form of higher fees (for sellers) and higher prices (for buyers) because those sellers pass the fees to buyers. 

Why ebay is willing to foot the bill for a bad seller who knowingly sent the wrong item because he didn't have the correct one, did so without contacting you, lied about issuing a refund, lied about giving you more of a refund than you'd paid and tried to use feedback extortion to blackmail you into revising the feedback isn't a seller who should be on ebay. Yet ebay rewards his behavior?!?!?!? SMH!


----------



## BeenBurned

karetoll said:


> Also, the even pettier side of me says I only left feedback on part of the order. I'm wondering if all this lying and deceit means I should use the other feedback I can leave for another neg.


YES!! Absolutely!


----------



## JerBear

Hi all - I have a question which may be difficult to answer but here goes.  My grandmother recently passed and she had a few really neat purses.  Because I'm one of the more tech-savvy of the grand-kids I volunteered to find new homes for the purses.  I don't think that any are of any special maker like gucci or whatnot but they're all in fairly good condition.  I just don't know where to set my pricing.  I'm only planning on selling these few purses.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Catbird9

JerBear said:


> Hi all - I have a question which may be difficult to answer but here goes.  My grandmother recently passed and she had a few really neat purses.  Because I'm one of the more tech-savvy of the grand-kids I volunteered to find new homes for the purses.  I don't think that any are of any special maker like gucci or whatnot but they're all in fairly good condition.  I just don't know where to set my pricing.  I'm only planning on selling these few purses.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


I got started with my eBay hobby selling purses that I inherited from my mom. I had no idea how to price them, so I started searching eBay for the same brands and styles, studying what they were selling for. 

You can either list them in auction format (trust the market to determine the price) or Buy it Now (if you have a pretty good idea, based on your research, what they should sell for). 

Pay attention to shipping costs. Use eBay's shipping calculator and make sure you weigh and measure your packages accurately ahead of time so you don't lose money, or overcharge, on shipping. 

If they're brand name purses, make sure they're authentic. It's illegal to sell fakes.

Good luck!


----------



## whateve

The weirdest thing happened about an hour ago. I was looking at a listing I was considering making an offer on. In the part just below "Returns" is the "Guarantee" section. On this listing, I can't remember the wording, but it said there was no guarantee. I was going to post it here but I went and did something else. I just looked at the listing now and the "EBay Money back guarantee" is there. I can't prove what I saw because I didn't think to take a screen shot. It was just a normal seller with a feedback of 2.


----------



## karetoll

BeenBurned said:


> I disagree. Ebay doesn't pay for courtesy refunds; WE DO!! Those of us who buy and sell pay for ebay's "goodwill gestures" in the form of higher fees (for sellers) and higher prices (for buyers) because those sellers pass the fees to buyers.
> 
> Why ebay is willing to foot the bill for a bad seller who knowingly sent the wrong item because he didn't have the correct one, did so without contacting you, lied about issuing a refund, lied about giving you more of a refund than you'd paid and tried to use feedback extortion to blackmail you into revising the feedback isn't a seller who should be on ebay. Yet ebay rewards his behavior?!?!?!? SMH!



I agree. I started by calling eBay, and fortunately, everything initially happened over eBay messages between the seller and I ... so there was a record. They forwarded me to deal with the feedback extortion, then I got forwarded to deal with the false items/fraud component. Then got told to open a refund. It should be the case that this one transaction of mine should generate several marks against the seller -- the stupid thing is, it was a few $2 items we're putting together for going-away baskets. It shouldn't have been a big deal. 

But the fact he just baldly announced I had to change my feedback in order to get a refund tells me that either there are a lot of people on eBay he's dealt with that think it's OK for a seller to tell you that, or that he's so oblivious to the rules. But it's a volume seller. Which I usually stay away from.


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> I agree. I started by calling eBay, and fortunately, everything initially happened over eBay messages between the seller and I ... so there was a record. They forwarded me to deal with the feedback extortion, then I got forwarded to deal with the false items/fraud component. Then got told to open a refund. It should be the case that this one transaction of mine should generate several marks against the seller -- the stupid thing is, it was a few $2 items we're putting together for going-away baskets. It shouldn't have been a big deal.
> 
> But the fact he just baldly announced I had to change my feedback in order to get a refund tells me that either there are a lot of people on eBay he's dealt with that think it's OK for a seller to tell you that, or that he's so oblivious to the rules. But it's a volume seller. Which I usually stay away from.


When items are cheap, ebay usually gives courtesy refunds. It is cheaper than the cost of paying the people to handle the problem.


----------



## jmc3007

One of my listings on eBay had the no fee promotion activated, my question is if I relist the item due to non payment will I still benefit from it or would eBay consider it a different and new entry? TIA


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> One of my listings on eBay had the no fee promotion activated, my question is if I relist the item due to non payment will I still benefit from it or would eBay consider it a different and new entry? TIA


It's a new listing.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> It's a new listing.


Bummer


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I did a quick search and didn't see anything very recent pertaining to my question. 

Has anyone done an in person pickup and if so any suggestions. Normally, I wouldn't consider it but the item is just a water bottle for $60 but I'm just not sure how it works. Like do I hand over the item and then risk them filing a claim for non receipt?


----------



## Catbird9

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I did a quick search and didn't see anything very recent pertaining to my question.
> 
> Has anyone done an in person pickup and if so any suggestions. Normally, I wouldn't consider it but the item is just a water bottle for $60 but I'm just not sure how it works. Like do I hand over the item and then risk them filing a claim for non receipt?


*Accept only cash* payment at the time of pickup, not PayPal, otherwise they can file a claim through PayPal and you will be stuck.


----------



## BeenBurned

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I did a quick search and didn't see anything very recent pertaining to my question.
> 
> Has anyone done an in person pickup and if so any suggestions. Normally, I wouldn't consider it but the item is just a water bottle for $60 but I'm just not sure how it works. Like do I hand over the item and then risk them filing a claim for non receipt?





Catbird9 said:


> *Accept only cash* payment at the time of pickup, not PayPal, otherwise they can file a claim through PayPal and you will be stuck.


To expand on @Catbird9 's post, the reason is that for any "goods" purchased and paid through paypal, you need online tracking to prove delivery to the buyer.

So if a scamming buyer pays through PP, picks up the item in person and subsequently claims non-receipt, you will lose the case since you won't have tracking. Paypal doesn't view or consider online messages or receipts proving in-person pickup, thus you should only accept cash.


----------



## EGBDF

UPS question--
I found a box by my front door, delivered by UPS. It has my address but someone else's name. (Whatever it is, I didn't order it)
I looked up the name and they live down the street.
What's the easiest, proper way for me to  deal with it?


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> UPS question--
> I found a box by my front door, delivered by UPS. It has my address but someone else's name. (Whatever it is, I didn't order it)
> I looked up the name and they live down the street.
> What's the easiest, proper way for me to  deal with it?


In this case, I'd bring it to them. 

I think this is a common error. Is it possible that someone just misread (and typo'ed) a digit in the street number, i.e., 3 as 8, 5 as 6 or something similar?


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> In this case, I'd bring it to them.
> 
> I think this is a common error. Is it possible that someone just misread (and typo'ed) a digit in the street number, i.e., 3 as 8, 5 as 6 or something similar?


Thank you--yes, it looks like a typo. Several of the digits are switched around.


----------



## TNgypsy

EGBDF said:


> UPS question--
> I found a box by my front door, delivered by UPS. It has my address but someone else's name. (Whatever it is, I didn't order it)
> I looked up the name and they live down the street.
> What's the easiest, proper way for me to  deal with it?



This happened to me with UPS & I took it to the UPS hub (it wasn't far from my house) & they returned it to sender. 

A FedEx package was delivered to me this past Dec but it wasn't my name or address. I called FedEx to let them know. I gave them the tracking number and my address. She kept asking for the weight, the address. The ship from name etc...I told her I gave her the tracking number-all that info can be found under the tracking number in her system. She found the info she needed & told me they'd pick up the next day. Three days later it's still on my porch. I kept thinking the poor guy who ordered it can't prove he didn't get it because it shows delivered. Although it was across town, I delivered the package myself. To this day he probably thinks that FedEx finally delivered it.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, quick question. I'm fairly new to eBay and I won an auction today but had a question regarding the bidding history. Normally, I increase my bid one at a time but since I really wanted this item and I knew how much I was willing to pay, I just put in my max. I won it but instead of my bid just going to the next highest bid or whatever, it went all the way up to my max. I looked at the bidding history, I see that one buyer bid 3 times within 40 seconds to put the winning bid at my max. Is that normal? 

Geez, I hope I'm making sense here...thank  you!


----------



## whateve

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, quick question. I'm fairly new to eBay and I won an auction today but had a question regarding the bidding history. Normally, I increase my bid one at a time but since I really wanted this item and I knew how much I was willing to pay, I just put in my max. I won it but instead of my bid just going to the next highest bid or whatever, it went all the way up to my max. I looked at the bidding history, I see that one buyer bid 3 times within 40 seconds to put the winning bid at my max. Is that normal?
> 
> Geez, I hope I'm making sense here...thank  you!


It could be normal. Many people bid in the last seconds of an auction, and many people bid multiple times. There are times when there is shill bidding. The way you would normally see that is if the other bidder had a history of bidding only for that seller. It is hard to prove but, for example, if the buyer bid on 5 listings for the same seller and not any other seller's listings, it would look like shill bidding.


----------



## TNgypsy

I purchased a bag from seller who listed it as nwot. I emailed her prior to bidding asking her if the bag had ever been carried because the lighting was reflecting on the front of the bag (it was black) and I wanted to be sure if it was the lighting or a discoloration. She assured me the bag was not used and had never even been removed from its dustbag since purchase 5 months prior. I received the bag and it was soooo used and stained. The front was not discolored. It was actually the lighting but the edges were coming apart slightly, there were wrappers and hair inside the bag and numerous stains all over the lining along with a smoke smell. So I requested a return for not as described (immediately upon receiving the bag). I simply stated the bag was not new as advertised, submitted a ton of pictures & asked for a return.
I got blasted with a cuss filled email from her saying I was a liar. 
I responded politely that I wanted the bag but I wanted it in the condition she described and I'll return the bag exactly as I received it. (I could've blasted her but I thought it was best not to engage with her and I responded calmly.)
So she sent the label. I returned it. She refunded me at the very last minute. In 19 years and 3200+ transactions, I've only left neg FB 3 times. I'm careful about doing that. I believe this transaction warrants a negative for this seller. When I try to leave FB it tells me to please contact the seller to work it out before leaving neg. I get the same message if I try to leave neutral too for her. Why am I not able to leave anything but presumably positive FB for her? That doesn't seem fair. Future buyers need to know what she's capable of and what if she relists the bag as nwot?


----------



## k5ml3k

whateve said:


> It could be normal. Many people bid in the last seconds of an auction, and many people bid multiple times. There are times when there is shill bidding. The way you would normally see that is if the other bidder had a history of bidding only for that seller. It is hard to prove but, for example, if the buyer bid on 5 listings for the same seller and not any other seller's listings, it would look like shill bidding.



Aw, I really hope it was shill bidding [emoji17] it's from a seller that I've bought from before, yuko0702. Oh well, I guess. I was just curious. Thank you!!


----------



## Catbird9

TNgypsy said:


> I purchased a bag from seller who listed it as nwot. I emailed her prior to bidding asking her if the bag had ever been carried because the lighting was reflecting on the front of the bag (it was black) and I wanted to be sure if it was the lighting or a discoloration. She assured me the bag was not used and had never even been removed from its dustbag since purchase 5 months prior. I received the bag and it was soooo used and stained. The front was not discolored. It was actually the lighting but the edges were coming apart slightly, there were wrappers and hair inside the bag and numerous stains all over the lining along with a smoke smell. So I requested a return for not as described (immediately upon receiving the bag). I simply stated the bag was not new as advertised, submitted a ton of pictures & asked for a return.
> I got blasted with a cuss filled email from her saying I was a liar.
> I responded politely that I wanted the bag but I wanted it in the condition she described and I'll return the bag exactly as I received it. (I could've blasted her but I thought it was best not to engage with her and I responded calmly.)
> So she sent the label. I returned it. She refunded me at the very last minute. In 19 years and 3200+ transactions, I've only left neg FB 3 times. I'm careful about doing that. I believe this transaction warrants a negative for this seller. When I try to leave FB it tells me to please contact the seller to work it out before leaving neg. I get the same message if I try to leave neutral too for her. Why am I not able to leave anything but presumably positive FB for her? That doesn't seem fair. Future buyers need to know what she's capable of and what if she relists the bag as nwot?


In my experience, you can just disregard the "please contact the seller" message. It does not prevent you from going ahead and filling out the form and clicking the "Leave Feedback" button.


----------



## TNgypsy

Catbird9 said:


> In my experience, you can just disregard the "please contact the seller" message. It does not prevent you from going ahead and filling out the form and clicking the "Leave Feedback" button.



Update: i tried again. I couldn't do it on my iPad or computer but it let me do it from my phone. Weird. I hate leaving neg FB so badly. But I also feel bad if I don't let other buyers know. The nasty email was just over the top. I'm sure now that I've left neg FB I'll get cussed out again. LOL


----------



## BarbaraKE

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, quick question. I'm fairly new to eBay and I won an auction today but had a question regarding the bidding history. Normally, I increase my bid one at a time but since I really wanted this item and I knew how much I was willing to pay, I just put in my max. I won it but instead of my bid just going to the next highest bid or whatever, it went all the way up to my max. I looked at the bidding history, I see that one buyer bid 3 times within 40 seconds to put the winning bid at my max. Is that normal?
> 
> Geez, I hope I'm making sense here...thank  you!



Yes, you're making sense and no, that's not terribly unusual.  As 'whateve' pointed out, many bidders wait until the last minute and then bid frantically trying to win.

I once bid $100 on an item with a 'fair' price of maybe $50 (but I really wanted it). I was 'winning' at $20. Then, about 12 hours before the auction ended, someone bid $30. I was still winning. Then they bid $40. I was still winning. Then they bid $1,000. Now they were winning at $102.50 (since my high bid was $100).

Ok, fine - they really, REALLY wanted it. I was ready to let it go.

An hour before auction end, they cancelled their $1000 bid (making mine the high bid again at just over $40). Then they bid $99 - making me the 'winner' at $100. Now THAT'S shill bidding. I complained to ebay - they did nothing - so I ended up paying $100. This happened years ago - rules might have changed a bit since then - but it still bothers me. Not the $100 - I was willing to pay that - but the fact that the seller got away with it.


----------



## BeenBurned

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, quick question. I'm fairly new to eBay and I won an auction today but had a question regarding the bidding history. Normally, I increase my bid one at a time but since I really wanted this item and I knew how much I was willing to pay, I just put in my max. I won it but instead of my bid just going to the next highest bid or whatever, it went all the way up to my max. I looked at the bidding history, I see that one buyer bid 3 times within 40 seconds to put the winning bid at my max. Is that normal?
> 
> Geez, I hope I'm making sense here...thank  you!





whateve said:


> It could be normal. Many people bid in the last seconds of an auction, and many people bid multiple times. There are times when there is shill bidding. The way you would normally see that is if the other bidder had a history of bidding only for that seller. It is hard to prove but, for example, if the buyer bid on 5 listings for the same seller and not any other seller's listings, it would look like shill bidding.





k5ml3k said:


> Aw, I really hope it was shill bidding [emoji17] it's from a seller that I've bought from before, yuko0702. Oh well, I guess. I was just curious. Thank you!!


Now that you've mentioned the seller, I have little doubt whether or not it was shill bidding. (If you'd like, I'll look at the listing and tell you which if any bidders are shills. If you aren't comfortable posting, you can PM me.)


----------



## k5ml3k

BarbaraKE said:


> Yes, you're making sense and no, that's not terribly unusual.  As 'whateve' pointed out, many bidders wait until the last minute and then bid frantically trying to win.
> 
> I once bid $100 on an item with a 'fair' price of maybe $50 (but I really wanted it). I was 'winning' at $20. Then, about 12 hours before the auction ended, someone bid $30. I was still winning. Then they bid $40. I was still winning. Then they bid $1,000. Now they were winning at $102.50 (since my high bid was $100).
> 
> Ok, fine - they really, REALLY wanted it. I was ready to let it go.
> 
> An hour before auction end, they cancelled their $1000 bid (making mine the high bid again at just over $40). Then they bid $99 - making me the 'winner' at $100. Now THAT'S shill bidding. I complained to ebay - they did nothing - so I ended up paying $100. This happened years ago - rules might have changed a bit since then - but it still bothers me. Not the $100 - I was willing to pay that - but the fact that the seller got away with it.



You make a good point, thank you! ...i was just curious so I figured I'd ask on here [emoji4]



BeenBurned said:


> Now that you've mentioned the seller, I have little doubt whether or not it was shill bidding. (If you'd like, I'll look at the listing and tell you which if any bidders are shills. If you aren't comfortable posting, you can PM me.)



Thank yo!! I sent you a PM [emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. I have a question and was wondering if someone can help me. I sold an expensive item on eBay (I will be including insurance and signature confirmation); however the name (first name) on the PayPal payment is different than the winner of the auction. I'm assuming a family member made the payment because it's the same last name. The address is also the same. 

I checked the eBay community and all I can find answers are if the name is totally different; whereas they say to call. 

I sent the auction winner an email and message through eBay but I have yet to get an answer.  

Thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I have a question and was wondering if someone can help me. I sold an expensive item on eBay (I will be including insurance and signature confirmation); however the name (first name) on the PayPal payment is different than the winner of the auction. I'm assuming a family member made the payment because it's the same last name. The address is also the same.
> 
> I checked the eBay community and all I can find answers are if the name is totally different; whereas they say to call.
> 
> I sent the auction winner an email and message through eBay but I have yet to get an answer.
> 
> Thanks.


I have had many sales like this,  with no problems. I always assume it's the spouses paypal. But wait and see what other more experienced eBay people think.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EGBDF said:


> I have had many sales like this,  with no problems. I always assume it's the spouses paypal. But wait and see what other more experienced eBay people think.



Thank you for your quick response. Yeah that's what I figured. 
On the PayPal site, the email and user name is also the same as eBay; except for the first name. 
I was going to do my shipping through eBay, but I think I'll do my shipping through PayPal.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok problem solved. I did a search on the internet and turns out the person who paid for it used his last name first and the world "Wealth" after it. Must be the business name lol.


----------



## jmc3007

How do I get an alert (preferably by texts) for a specific brand listed by a particular seller? I know about saved searches, but that's too general I find. I want to be notified as soon as an item that meets my criteria is listed, does that make sense? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> How do I get an alert (preferably by texts) for a specific brand listed by a particular seller? I know about saved searches, but that's too general I find. I want to be notified as soon as an item that meets my criteria is listed, does that make sense? Thanks


"Follow" that seller and you'll get emails when that seller lists items.


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> "Follow" that seller and you'll get emails when that seller lists items.


It turns out I've been following the seller but must be doing something wrong as I get no alerts for their new listings. Also the seller has thousands of items anyway to narrow down the specific brands I want to follow? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Catbird9

jmc3007 said:


> It turns out I've been following the seller but must be doing something wrong as I get no alerts for their new listings. Also the seller has thousands of items anyway to narrow down the specific brands I want to follow? Thanks for your help.



I follow several sellers and I never get eBay alerts for them. Their items do show up on my "feed" on the eBay home page. 

There are some third-party services you can look at, that let you set up searches and receive real-time notifications. 
DISCLAIMER: I haven't tried any of these, so you'll have to research them and see if any of them fit your need to receive alerts for a specific seller's listings.

https://itemalarm.com/#
http://www.stuffalert.com/
https://ubuyfirst.com/features-2/


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> It turns out I've been following the seller but must be doing something wrong as I get no alerts for their new listings. Also the seller has thousands of items anyway to narrow down the specific brands I want to follow? Thanks for your help.


Rather than following a seller, you have to set up a search for that seller. Go to the seller and look at that seller's items, set up your search criteria, like the category and any descriptive words you want in the search box. Then you'll see the "add to my favorite sellers" in the small box at the top of the page. Ignore that and look further down into the large white box that shows all the items that meet your criteria. At the top of that box will be a "save search" button. Once you select that, you can choose whether or not to receive emails. If you can't figure this out, let me know and I'll take screenshots.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I follow several sellers and I never get eBay alerts for them. Their items do show up on my "feed" on the eBay home page.
> 
> There are some third-party services you can look at, that let you set up searches and receive real-time notifications.
> DISCLAIMER: I haven't tried any of these, so you'll have to research them and see if any of them fit your need to receive alerts for a specific seller's listings.
> 
> https://itemalarm.com/#
> http://www.stuffalert.com/
> https://ubuyfirst.com/features-2/


They changed it! I used to have sellers who I'd watch and didn't pay a lot of attention (evidently) and hadn't noticed that they eliminated that search!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I follow several sellers and I never get eBay alerts for them. Their items do show up on my "feed" on the eBay home page.
> 
> There are some third-party services you can look at, that let you set up searches and receive real-time notifications.
> DISCLAIMER: I haven't tried any of these, so you'll have to research them and see if any of them fit your need to receive alerts for a specific seller's listings.
> 
> https://itemalarm.com/#
> http://www.stuffalert.com/
> https://ubuyfirst.com/features-2/


I've been getting emails about once a week for sellers I follow, but only some of them.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've been getting emails about once a week for sellers I follow, but only some of them.


I have gmail and in gmail, my mail goes in to one of 3 tabs, one of which I rarely look at. Gmail has "primary," "social" and "promotions." Most ebay search results go to the promotions tab but i rarely look there because it also gets lots of spam. From what I can see, that's where most of the saved sellers and searches end up, never to be read by me!


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Rather than following a seller, you have to set up a search for that seller. Go to the seller and look at that seller's items, set up your search criteria, like the category and any descriptive words you want in the search box. Then you'll see the "add to my favorite sellers" in the small box at the top of the page. Ignore that and look further down into the large white box that shows all the items that meet your criteria. At the top of that box will be a "save search" button. Once you select that, you can choose whether or not to receive emails. If you can't figure this out, let me know and I'll take screenshots.


you're so an ace!! well surprisingly I managed to toddle along all the way to the end and found 'save search' star button, but it doesn't allow me to save it? what gives? let me try Chrome instead of Safari, it could be a Java thingie.

nope, still doesn't allow me to save. arghhh!!


----------



## Catbird9

jmc3007 said:


> you're so an ace!! well surprisingly I managed to toddle along all the way to the end and found 'save search' star button, but it doesn't allow me to save it? what gives? let me try Chrome instead of Safari, it could be a Java thingie.
> 
> nope, still doesn't allow me to save. arghhh!!


I tried it too, on both Safari and Firefox, and the "save search" button didn't work for me either. Darn!


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> you're so an ace!! well surprisingly I managed to toddle along all the way to the end and found 'save search' star button, but it doesn't allow me to save it? what gives? let me try Chrome instead of Safari, it could be a Java thingie.
> 
> nope, still doesn't allow me to save. arghhh!!





Catbird9 said:


> I tried it too, on both Safari and Firefox, and the "save search" button didn't work for me either. Darn!


Hopefully it's a momentary glitch! It used to work.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have gmail and in gmail, my mail goes in to one of 3 tabs, one of which I rarely look at. Gmail has "primary," "social" and "promotions." Most ebay search results go to the promotions tab but i rarely look there because it also gets lots of spam. From what I can see, that's where most of the saved sellers and searches end up, never to be read by me!


I got rid of that. I didn't like that way Gmail determined what was important. Hotmail just instituted something similar that prioritizes your inbox, and does it completely wrong.


----------



## Tygriss

I wonder if the email filtering gmail and hotmail are doing are causing the problem I'm experiencing. There are two auctions I have contacted the sellers about to ask for more photos, but days have gone by without answers. Is this common?


----------



## BeenBurned

Tygriss said:


> I wonder if the email filtering gmail and hotmail are doing are causing the problem I'm experiencing. There are two auctions I have contacted the sellers about to ask for more photos, but days have gone by without answers. Is this common?


I don't think the gmail and hotmail filtering have anything to do with messages that sellers would respond to. While responses should go to your email, you can also see whether there's a response on your ebay page. If you don't see the message, the seller probably didn't reply. 

If there's a message, it shows that you have one in the upper right (see screen shot):


----------



## Tygriss

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think the gmail and hotmail filtering have anything to do with messages that sellers would respond to. While responses should go to your email, you can also see whether there's a response on your ebay page. If you don't see the message, the seller probably didn't reply.
> 
> If there's a message, it shows that you have one in the upper right (see screen shot):
> View attachment 3689017



I'm checking my email and eBay (both the app and on my desktop) but there have been no responses. I've even resent the messages after 2 days. Just wondering if the lack of response is a new fad or if it's because the seller doesn't know they've got a question hanging out there.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> Hopefully it's a momentary glitch! It used to work.


It does work but in the app version, and then it'll show up under desktop version as well. Ebay programmers don't know or care that their saved search button doesn't work on desktop.

I do feel like navigating eBay settings is not unlike setting foot inside the DMV or Social Security Admin and you hope that you never have to go back for another 10 years.

Thanks ladies for the tips and help!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Eyes 329 said:


> *Thank you! I wish I would've asked before ordering authentication from another website. Considering going with your suggestion as well. Random question but what happens if one deems it real and one deems it fake? On a side note, when looking for an authenticating service, I read that eBay is going to be offering it themselves for a fee for both buyers and sellers and if they are wrong about an item, they will pay double what the item cost the buyer. Just a heads up for y'all in case you hadn't heard. Thanks again!*



Has this question been posted anywhere? Sorry if it's already been asked, but I cannot find an answer? So is eBay doing this now? So a Seller has to pay double if it's wrong? I assume SNAD or similar? And vice versa? 

Posted on the ATLV Thread: *HERE ?*


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Has this question been posted anywhere? Sorry if it's already been asked, but I cannot find an answer? So is eBay doing this now? So a Seller has to pay double if it's wrong? I assume SNAD or similar? And vice versa?
> 
> Posted on the ATLV Thread: *HERE ?*


There was a thread about it but I can't find it now.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> There was a thread about it but I can't find it now.



Maybe that explain's the increase of Sellers wanting to take their Listings "OFF" eBay? And use PP only? It happened again with me with another Seller?


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Maybe that explain's the increase of Sellers wanting to take their Listings "OFF" eBay? And use PP only? It happened again with me with another Seller?


I don't think it has started yet. They were just exploring it. Either the seller or the buyer can pay for it. Neither is required to use the service. If either opts in, the bag is sent to another source before being sent to the buyer. I don't think the seller will be on the hook for double the cost; that's something ebay's service would bear. They were talking about using this machine that analyzes the material of a purse.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> I don't think it has started yet. They were just exploring it. Either the seller or the buyer can pay for it. Neither is required to use the service. If either opts in, the bag is sent to another source before being sent to the buyer. I don't think the seller will be on the hook for double the cost; that's something ebay's service would bear. They were talking about using this machine that analyzes the material of a purse.




Thanks *whateve! *  I know which Thread you are talking about.  Make's sense now! Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Has this question been posted anywhere? Sorry if it's already been asked, but I cannot find an answer? So is eBay doing this now? So a Seller has to pay double if it's wrong? I assume SNAD or similar? And vice versa?
> 
> Posted on the ATLV Thread: *HERE ?*





whateve said:


> There was a thread about it but I can't find it now.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> Maybe that explain's the increase of Sellers wanting to take their Listings "OFF" eBay? And use PP only? It happened again with me with another Seller?





whateve said:


> I don't think it has started yet. They were just exploring it. Either the seller or the buyer can pay for it. Neither is required to use the service. If either opts in, the bag is sent to another source before being sent to the buyer. I don't think the seller will be on the hook for double the cost; that's something ebay's service would bear. They were talking about using this machine that analyzes the material of a purse.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thanks *whateve! *  I know which Thread you are talking about.  Make's sense now! Thanks again!


It hasn't been implemented yet but this is the thread: 
*I'm not sure if this is good news or scary!*


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It hasn't been implemented yet but this is the thread:
> *I'm not sure if this is good news or scary!*


No wonder I couldn't find it! I was doing a title search on the forum and expected to find the words 'ebay' and 'authentication'!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> No wonder I couldn't find it! I was doing a title search on the forum and expected to find the words 'ebay' and 'authentication'!


LOL! It was my own thread so I had a slight advantage! At first I did a similar search but then I remembered that I'd started the thread and did a back door search.


----------



## whateve

What kind of experienced seller ships a small item in an envelope with a stamp and charges over $3 for shipping? There is no tracking. Once a seller did this and the sharp edges of the keychain cut through the envelope. What kind of feedback would you leave regarding the shipping service I paid for but didn't receive? Would you warn the seller that she could get scammed?


----------



## Catbird9

Because it is against eBay rules for a seller to use a less expensive and less secure shipping service than the buyer paid for, I think a neutral feedback is justified.

I think it's appropriate to message the seller about your reason for the neutral feedback, and also about the danger of being scammed.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> What kind of experienced seller ships a small item in an envelope with a stamp and charges over $3 for shipping? There is no tracking. Once a seller did this and the sharp edges of the keychain cut through the envelope. What kind of feedback would you leave regarding the shipping service I paid for but didn't receive? Would you warn the seller that she could get scammed?





Catbird9 said:


> Because it is against eBay rules for a seller to use a less expensive and less secure shipping service than the buyer paid for, I think a neutral feedback is justified.
> 
> I think it's appropriate to message the seller about your reason for the neutral feedback, and also about the danger of being scammed.


What did the listing say for the shipping service? If she didn't specify (nor charge for) priority mail, even shipping with a stamp and charging $3 isn't (IMO) overly excessive for first class mail. Stupid? Absolutely. If you weren't honest, you could claim non-receipt and would win the case.

IMO, if the item arrived safely and undamaged, I think I'd leave positive (at best) feedback or no feedback but wouldn't rate the shipping cost.

I would send a message (not in feedback) that she should consider tracking for her items. It would only cost $2.61 and could save hassles in the future.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> What did the listing say for the shipping service? If she didn't specify (nor charge for) priority mail, even shipping with a stamp and charging $3 isn't (IMO) overly excessive for first class mail. Stupid? Absolutely. If you weren't honest, you could claim non-receipt and would win the case.
> 
> IMO, if the item arrived safely and undamaged, I think I'd leave positive (at best) feedback or no feedback but wouldn't rate the shipping cost.
> 
> I would send a message (not in feedback) that she should consider tracking for her items. It would only cost $2.61 and could save hassles in the future.


The shipping on the listing said USPS first class package, not just first class mail.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The shipping on the listing said USPS first class package, not just first class mail.


Yeah, technically a "package" would be 1/2" thick and can't be sent at the "letter" rate but it's kind of a gray area. Some carriers are pickier (read: more PITAs) and actually use a caliper to measure thickness. Others give more leeway.

Personally, I don't know that I'd ding for that unless it was damaged.

ETA: I know I've sent items at the package rate just to get the tracking but I know they could have been sent with stamps at the letter rate. The thing is that you can't get tracking on letters unless you pay for certified mail, which is the cheapest trackable letter service and that's more expensive than the package rate.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Yeah, technically a "package" would be 1/2" thick and can't be sent at the "letter" rate but it's kind of a gray area. Some carriers are pickier (read: more PITAs) and actually use a caliper to measure thickness. Others give more leeway.
> 
> Personally, I don't know that I'd ding for that unless it was damaged.


The "first class package" had a trademark symbol next to it, so it was definitely referring to USPS first class package service, not regular mail. My seller may not have realized there was a distinction.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The "first class package" had a trademark symbol next to it, so it was definitely referring to USPS first class package service, not regular mail. My seller may not have realized there was a distinction.


See my edit to my post.


----------



## ironic568

So I ordered 4 identical items in 4 different colors from a seller. Package came with 4 pieces, but only in 3 colors. A little bit annoying, but I can overlook that. Problem is that one of the pieces is malfunctioning. I messaged the seller and asked if I can send the defective one back so he can replace it for me. That was one week ago and no reply. Do I now contact Ebay? I've never done a partial return. Is that even possible, or do I need to return the whole order for a full refund?


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> So I ordered 4 identical items in 4 different colors from a seller. Package came with 4 pieces, but only in 3 colors. A little bit annoying, but I can overlook that. Problem is that one of the pieces is malfunctioning. I messaged the seller and asked if I can send the defective one back so he can replace it for me. That was one week ago and no reply. Do I now contact Ebay? I've never done a partial return. Is that even possible, or do I need to return the whole order for a full refund?


You can't do a partial return through the ebay returns process. The seller has the option to offer you a partial refund. There was a time when I ordered a lot of two items; one was gorgeous but the other wasn't as described. It almost broke my heart to have to send both back.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> You can't do a partial return through the ebay returns process. The seller has the option to offer you a partial refund. There was a time when I ordered a lot of two items; one was gorgeous but the other wasn't as described. It almost broke my heart to have to send both back.


Thanks whateve. I thought so too, as I don't remember having read somewhere on here or the Ebay boards that you're able to do partial returns. So I went ahead and opened a return request in Ebay and guess what:




I was able to return just the defective one after all . This is probably a new feature, but pretty neat if you ask me.


----------



## nicole0612

I have a question about purchasing on eBay using multiple credit cards through PayPal. I have not seen this as an option when checking out but it seems like it should be possible.
There is a $12K BIN item OBO and I would like to submit a BO but I will need to use 2 credit cards. I called PayPal and they said that this cannot be done on eBay using the regular checkout but that the seller can send me an invoice for the amount and I can pay through PayPal with 2 credit cards (both linked to my PayPal account).
I want to make sure this is correct before I submit a best offer. If I understand correctly, when I put in my best offer, if the seller accepts it, then I will ask for them to send an invoice which will allow me to pay with 2 cards on my PayPal account. Is that correct?
Another question, the length of the listing is set at 30 days. Is it possible for me to add a time limit for my offer in the space that asks you to spell out any conditions for your offer? I would be fine with 7 to 10 days for example, but 30 days is a long time to have that much money in limbo.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I have a question about purchasing on eBay using multiple credit cards through PayPal. I have not seen this as an option when checking out but it seems like it should be possible.
> There is a $12K BIN item OBO and I would like to submit a BO but I will need to use 2 credit cards. I called PayPal and they said that this cannot be done on eBay using the regular checkout but that the seller can send me an invoice for the amount and I can pay through PayPal with 2 credit cards (both linked to my PayPal account).
> I want to make sure this is correct before I submit a best offer. If I understand correctly, when I put in my best offer, if the seller accepts it, then I will ask for them to send an invoice which will allow me to pay with 2 cards on my PayPal account. Is that correct?
> Another question, the length of the listing is set at 30 days. Is it possible for me to add a time limit for my offer in the space that asks you to spell out any conditions for your offer? I would be fine with 7 to 10 days for example, but 30 days is a long time to have that much money in limbo.


I think they may have changed this but it used to be that if you split your payment between two cards, you lost Paypal protection, even though it is the same Paypal account. That is something you should check on before you split your payment.

When you make a BO on ebay, the seller only has 48 hours to respond. They can either accept your offer, decline it, or make a counter offer. Then you would have 48 hours to accept, decline, or counter the counter offer.  When you make an offer, if the seller hasn't responded and you change your mind before the 48 hours expires, you can withdraw your offer. You can only make 3 offers on an item. If your offers are declined, you can't make another offer.

You don't pay until the seller accepts your offer. Then at that time, you have at least 2 days to pay, or more if you have arranged that with your seller.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I think they may have changed this but it used to be that if you split your payment between two cards, you lost Paypal protection, even though it is the same Paypal account. That is something you should check on before you split your payment.
> 
> When you make a BO on ebay, the seller only has 48 hours to respond. They can either accept your offer, decline it, or make a counter offer. Then you would have 48 hours to accept, decline, or counter the counter offer.  When you make an offer, if the seller hasn't responded and you change your mind before the 48 hours expires, you can withdraw your offer. You can only make 3 offers on an item. If your offers are declined, you can't make another offer.
> 
> You don't pay until the seller accepts your offer. Then at that time, you have at least 2 days to pay, or more if you have arranged that with your seller.



Thank you for your thorough knowledge! 
I do remember that purchases weren't covered in the past on PayPal if you use two separate payments but I think this is one of the things they updated in the last couple of months. I'm so glad that you brought it up though because I totally forgot about it. I will have to read through their terms & conditions and make sure that I would be covered. 
That's great news that it's only a 48 hour decision time. I was worried they would have 30 days to decide [emoji4] 
You gave a really great explanation of how the process works, now I know what to expect.
I can't thank you enough!


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I think they may have changed this but it used to be that if you split your payment between two cards, you lost Paypal protection, even though it is the same Paypal account. That is something you should check on before you split your payment.
> 
> When you make a BO on ebay, the seller only has 48 hours to respond. They can either accept your offer, decline it, or make a counter offer. Then you would have 48 hours to accept, decline, or counter the counter offer.  When you make an offer, if the seller hasn't responded and you change your mind before the 48 hours expires, you can withdraw your offer. You can only make 3 offers on an item. If your offers are declined, you can't make another offer.
> 
> You don't pay until the seller accepts your offer. Then at that time, you have at least 2 days to pay, or more if you have arranged that with your seller.





nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for your thorough knowledge!
> I do remember that purchases weren't covered in the past on PayPal if you use two separate payments but I think this is one of the things they updated in the last couple of months. I'm so glad that you brought it up though because I totally forgot about it. I will have to read through their terms & conditions and make sure that I would be covered.
> That's great news that it's only a 48 hour decision time. I was worried they would have 30 days to decide [emoji4]
> You gave a really great explanation of how the process works, now I know what to expect.
> I can't thank you enough!



OK, I just reread the t&c and the part about multiple payment methods not being covered is not there any longer.


----------



## BlueCherry

I purchased an item from Australia on 14 April, due by 5 May and it hasn't arrived yet. The tracking number didn't work so I emailed the seller and she said post is taking 2 - 3 weeks to the UK but never answered why the tracking didn't work. I emailed AusPost and they said it should have arrived by now but that tracking wasn't available because economy post was used. This cost was about a third of what I paid the seller. Any ideas how much longer I should wait? TIA


----------



## whateve

BigCherry said:


> I purchased an item from Australia on 14 April, due by 5 May and it hasn't arrived yet. The tracking number didn't work so I emailed the seller and she said post is taking 2 - 3 weeks to the UK but never answered why the tracking didn't work. I emailed AusPost and they said it should have arrived by now but that tracking wasn't available because economy post was used. This cost was about a third of what I paid the seller. Any ideas how much longer I should wait? TIA


If the seller didn't use a trackable service, she loses her seller protection. Since it is past the estimated delivery date, you can open a INR now and leave it open as long as you think is reasonable. You can close the case when you receive the item or escalate the case when you've given up reasonable hope of receiving it.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigCherry said:


> I purchased an item from Australia on 14 April, due by 5 May and it hasn't arrived yet. The tracking number didn't work so I emailed the seller and she said post is taking 2 - 3 weeks to the UK but never answered why the tracking didn't work. I emailed AusPost and they said it should have arrived by now but that tracking wasn't available because economy post was used. This cost was about a third of what I paid the seller. Any ideas how much longer I should wait? TIA





whateve said:


> If the seller didn't use a trackable service, she loses her seller protection. Since it is past the estimated delivery date, you can open a INR now and leave it open as long as you think is reasonable. You can close the case when you receive the item or escalate the case when you've given up reasonable hope of receiving it.


Make sure you keep track of the deadlines for filing and closing so you don't lose the opportunity to file your claim.


----------



## BlueCherry

@whateve @BeenBurned thanks for the advice, much appreciated. What a silly thing to do to save 10 dollars on a 500 dollar sale. I don't get it


----------



## BeenBurned

BigCherry said:


> @whateve @BeenBurned thanks for the advice, much appreciated. What a silly thing to do to save 10 dollars on a 500 dollar sale. I don't get it


There's a reason why we use the expression "penny wise, pound foolish."


----------



## Haughty

Speaking of lost packages...  seller put wrong address on my package.  Tracking shows it was to be delivered April 27.  It floated between a couple post offices here in town.  When I went to find it, they told me it was shipped back to Orange County, CA.  I notified seller who went to the post office to fill out some paperwork with the correct address.  I have notified eBay but at what time frame do I give up hope of having it returned and realize it must be in some warehouse where unclaimed packages go to never be seen again?


----------



## whateve

Haughty said:


> Speaking of lost packages...  seller put wrong address on my package.  Tracking shows it was to be delivered April 27.  It floated between a couple post offices here in town.  When I went to find it, they told me it was shipped back to Orange County, CA.  I notified seller who went to the post office to fill out some paperwork with the correct address.  I have notified eBay but at what time frame do I give up hope of having it returned and realize it must be in some warehouse where unclaimed packages go to never be seen again?


You need to open an INR claim within a certain time. I believe you have to do it before 30 days after the estimated delivery date that is shown on your purchase page. Even if the seller is working on it, you should open this claim to protect yourself. Once you do that, it will give you a date at which you can escalate. If you don't escalate by a certain date, the claim will be closed in the seller's favor and you will lose.


----------



## Haughty

Thanks for the help, whateve.  I've opened the INR but it may be time to escalate to protect myself.  I keep hoping it will show up on my doorstep, but it might be time to move on and keep looking.


----------



## BeenBurned

Haughty said:


> Speaking of lost packages...  seller put wrong address on my package.  Tracking shows it was to be delivered April 27.  It floated between a couple post offices here in town.  When I went to find it, they told me it was shipped back to Orange County, CA.  I notified seller who went to the post office to fill out some paperwork with the correct address.  I have notified eBay but at what time frame do I give up hope of having it returned and realize it must be in some warehouse where unclaimed packages go to never be seen again?





Haughty said:


> Thanks for the help, whateve.  I've opened the INR but it may be time to escalate to protect myself.  I keep hoping it will show up on my doorstep, but it might be time to move on and keep looking.


Did the seller not print her label through either ebay or paypal or did she hand-write the shipping label? The reason I ask is because if she printed a label, the address would populate automatically just as you'd recorded it.


----------



## Haughty

For some reason she handwrote it and got it wrong.  Thought maybe she didn't have a printer and needed to do it that way.

Thanks for the help, BeenBurned.   And also for the Toolhaus info about the scamming bag flipper!  Definitely adding to the BBL


----------



## BeenBurned

Haughty said:


> For some reason she handwrote it and got it wrong.  Thought maybe she didn't have a printer and needed to do it that way.
> 
> Thanks for the help, BeenBurned.   And also for the Toolhaus info about the scamming bag flipper!  Definitely adding to the BBL


YW. 

Please post that buyer/flipper's ID on the BBL thread. She's a nightmare!


----------



## 2cello

Is it odd to have a seller rack up 288 positive feedback reviews in one month?  Seller la_vie just joined eBay and all 288 positive reviews were received within the last month.  Is there a way to post fake feedback like fake yelp reviews?

Of course this seller has the exact bag I'm looking for but the recent joining with all that activity is making me nervous that something is off.


----------



## BeenBurned

2cello said:


> Is it odd to have a seller rack up 288 positive feedback reviews in one month?  Seller la_vie just joined eBay and all 288 positive reviews were received within the last month.  Is there a way to post fake feedback like fake yelp reviews?
> 
> Of course this seller has the exact bag I'm looking for but the recent joining with all that activity is making me nervous that something is off.


I'm seeing the ID you mentioned, la_vie ( 3 )but with just 3 feedbacks as a buyer and none as a seller: 
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=la_vie&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## 2cello

Sorry it is la_via out of shepherdsville KY.

See sample listing here:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Cl...3A2453e8f815c0a8670b8ddff7ffff7fe2%7Ciid%3A21


----------



## whateve

2cello said:


> Sorry it is la_via out of shepherdsville KY.
> 
> See sample listing here:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Silver-Metallic-Edge-City-Small-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Grey-/192182512195?hash=item2cbef86a43:g:~DIAAOSwaEhZEfDW&_trkparms=pageci%3A2145d55a-3d1d-11e7-b385-74dbd180103e%7Cparentrq%3A2453e8f815c0a8670b8ddff7ffff7fe2%7Ciid%3A21


The reason she has racked up so much feedback in such a short period of time is because she has over 100,000 listings. I don't think it is possible for an individual to create that many listings manually in a short period of time. There are certainly a lot of categories! Lots of cheap items mixed in with expensive ones.


----------



## BeenBurned

2cello said:


> Is it odd to have a seller rack up 288 positive feedback reviews in one month?  Seller la_vie just joined eBay and all 288 positive reviews were received within the last month.  Is there a way to post fake feedback like fake yelp reviews?
> 
> Of course this seller has the exact bag I'm looking for but the recent joining with all that activity is making me nervous that something is off.





whateve said:


> The reason she has racked up so much feedback in such a short period of time is because she has over 100,000 listings. I don't think it is possible for an individual to create that many listings manually in a short period of time. There are certainly a lot of categories! Lots of cheap items mixed in with expensive ones.



I don't think it's fake feedback. I think she's playing the middleman as a dropshipper, probably buying the items after she sells. Then she has HER source ship directly to the buyer. But  when she's unable to get those items she'd listed and sold from her source, she has to cancel the orders, thus the 5 negs she got.

It's a dangerous way to sell because it risks unavailability of the items, unhappy customers and poor feedback.  But it's not disallowed by ebay policy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My son is selling an expensive camera and he received this message from a buyer.




I told him right away it's a scam and to ignore the message. He's away for a few days but when he gets home am I right to tell him that he should report this buyer. If so, how?  Thanks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> My son is selling an expensive camera and he received this message from a buyer.
> 
> View attachment 3704845
> 
> 
> I told him right away it's a scam and to ignore the message. He's away for a few days but when he gets home am I right to tell him that he should report this buyer. If so, how?  Thanks.



I guess eBay intercepted the message and caught on and suspended the person because I can't see this user ID anywhere.


----------



## whateve

Johnpauliegal said:


> I guess eBay intercepted the message and caught on and suspended the person because I can't see this user ID anywhere.


Their software would have picked up "GmailDotcom" as disallowed. It isn't against ebay policy to share email addresses. I'm surprised they even let the message get sent.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Their software would have picked up "GmailDotcom" as disallowed. It isn't against ebay policy to share email addresses. I'm surprised they even let the message get sent.



It is against policy or it isn't against policy? Just wanted to double check! I always though it was against eBay policy but I only have a toe in that water.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> It is against policy or it isn't against policy? Just wanted to double check! I always though it was against eBay policy but I only have a toe in that water.


It is, I mistyped.


----------



## jmc3007

so back in January I participated in eBay promo for a no final fee and my listing activated under this offer just sold recently. I thought I read in this forum that eBay would take off the fee but just received my invoice, and their fee still on it. did I misread the fine print somewhere about the promo? not a frequent eBay seller so not sure what I did wrong. help!! thanks a bunch.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> so back in January I participated in eBay promo for a no final fee and my listing activated under this offer just sold recently. I thought I read in this forum that eBay would take off the fee but just received my invoice, and their fee still on it. did I misread the fine print somewhere about the promo? not a frequent eBay seller so not sure what I did wrong. help!! thanks a bunch.


The promo was only good for the length of listing. The longest listing you can have on ebay is 30 days. Even if you had it set up to automatically renew, each renewal counts as a new listing. So in order for you to get no final fees, you had to sell it within 30 days of listing the item on a BIN 30 day listing, after you activated the promo. Also FYI, if you had listings already active at the time you activated the  promotion, they wouldn't qualify. In order to qualify, listings have to be created in the promo period and are eligible for the discount as long as they are active, which is a maximum of 30 days.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> The promo was only good for the length of listing. The longest listing you can have on ebay is 30 days. Even if you had it set up to automatically renew, each renewal counts as a new listing. So in order for you to get no final fees, you had to sell it within 30 days of listing the item on a BIN 30 day listing, after you activated the promo. Also FYI, if you had listings already active at the time you activated the  promotion, they wouldn't qualify. In order to qualify, listings have to be created in the promo period and are eligible for the discount as long as they are active, which is a maximum of 30 days.


gotcha, thanks a lot. that's exactly what  happened, guess I didn't really understand the finer point that eBay would only consider 30 max even though I have GTC. oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## restricter

It's Saturday night and I'm laid up with a nasty cold.  Thought I'd throw this question out.  A while back, a very happy buyer left me glowing feedback with my name in it.  As in, my full, real life name.  My only option was removing it in its entirety, which I did.  Would you have done the same?


----------



## BeenBurned

Johnpauliegal said:


> My son is selling an expensive camera and he received this message from a buyer.
> 
> View attachment 3704845
> 
> 
> I told him right away it's a scam and to ignore the message. He's away for a few days but when he gets home am I right to tell him that he should report this buyer. If so, how?  Thanks.





Johnpauliegal said:


> I guess eBay intercepted the message and caught on and suspended the person because I can't see this user ID anywhere.


It's definitely a scam but the member isn't naru yet: 
mkamiluilinebacker54_6 (0)


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> It's Saturday night and I'm laid up with a nasty cold.  Thought I'd throw this question out.  A while back, a very happy buyer left me glowing feedback with my name in it.  As in, my full, real life name.  My only option was removing it in its entirety, which I did.  Would you have done the same?


Absolutely! (I have no problem with a first name but whole name? No way, and even if it's a common name.)


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> It's Saturday night and I'm laid up with a nasty cold.  Thought I'd throw this question out.  A while back, a very happy buyer left me glowing feedback with my name in it.  As in, my full, real life name.  My only option was removing it in its entirety, which I did.  Would you have done the same?


Definitely!! Why would someone think that would be okay?

Once I sent a question to a seller and signed it with my name. She posted the question on her listing, and it showed my name and my ebay ID. Now I want to be polite when I ask a question but I don't want my name posted, so I'm afraid to sign.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> Definitely!! Why would someone think that would be okay?
> 
> Once I sent a question to a seller and signed it with my name. She posted the question on her listing, and it showed my name and my ebay ID. Now I want to be polite when I ask a question but I don't want my name posted, so I'm afraid to sign.



It does show up as a removed feedback in my Toolhaus report, though it's clearly a positive.  I've wondered if that might concern potential buyers.

ETA: it was a very, very new and inexperienced buyer.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BeenBurned said:


> It's definitely a scam but the member isn't naru yet:
> mkamiluilinebacker54_6 (0)


Thanks.

BB how were you able to find this user?  I signed in to do an advanced search (classic site)  clicked on find member on the left, put the members name along with that 6 digit code required but nothing shows up!  Thanks for your help.
The top photo is the search and bellow it says 0 member found.


----------



## BeenBurned

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks.
> 
> BB how were you able to find this user?  I signed in to do an advanced search (classic site)  clicked on find member on the left, put the members name along with that 6 digit code required but nothing shows up!  Thanks for your help.
> The top photo is the search and bellow it says 0 member found.
> View attachment 3705327


This is what I got when I put in the code:


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> It is, I mistyped.



Ok thank you!


----------



## whateve

How do offers work on Bonanza? I don't have any of my listings set up to accept offers, but someone just sent me a message asking if I'm flexible in price, and I clicked the Yes box in the reply. Does that make it so that buyer can now send me an offer? Can anyone else send one too? I kind of remember somewhere, and I can't remember if it was Bonanza, that if you accepted an offer, it included the postage. I want to make sure that isn't the case before I agree to an offer.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> How do offers work on Bonanza? I don't have any of my listings set up to accept offers, but someone just sent me a message asking if I'm flexible in price, and I clicked the Yes box in the reply. Does that make it so that buyer can now send me an offer? Can anyone else send one too? I kind of remember somewhere, and I can't remember if it was Bonanza, that if you accepted an offer, it included the postage. I want to make sure that isn't the case before I agree to an offer.


I'm not sure of that.

I have "negotiable" in my listings and if the buyer wants to make an offer, they put item into cart, click "view cart" and on the next page, in the lower right, there's a "make offer" button.

Keep in mind that offer prices are all-inclusive, meaning you can't add more for shipping so make sure you can afford the offer plus cover shipping.

They used to have a counteroffer button in offers but they don't have that any longer. There's just "accept" or "decline." When I decline, I include a note to the buyer telling why I declined and often let the buyer know what I can afford. I also specify that my offer price includes shipping.

If you want to make your item price negotiable, go in to edit the listing and scroll down to the price. Tick the box to make the price negotiable.

ETA: After a buyer expresses interest, there might be an option to send them an invoice in whcih you can put your agreed upon price. (I've never done that so I'm not certain how it works.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure of that.
> 
> I have "negotiable" in my listings and if the buyer wants to make an offer, they put item into cart, click "view cart" and on the next page, in the lower right, there's a "make offer" button.
> 
> Keep in mind that offer prices are all-inclusive, meaning you can't add more for shipping so make sure you can afford the offer plus cover shipping.
> 
> They used to have a counteroffer button in offers but they don't have that any longer. There's just "accept" or "decline." When I decline, I include a note to the buyer telling why I declined and often let the buyer know what I can afford. I also specify that my offer price includes shipping.
> 
> If you want to make your item price negotiable, go in to edit the listing and scroll down to the price. Tick the box to make the price negotiable.
> 
> ETA: After a buyer expresses interest, there might be an option to send them an invoice in whcih you can put your agreed upon price. (I've never done that so I'm not certain how it works.)


There was a send invoice option in the message. I already responded to the message so I don't know if I still have that option. She also asked a question about the item so I don't know if she really wants it. It is really confusing.

So if my item is listed at $125 plus $13 shipping, and I send her an offer for $115, that would be like offering free shipping, so it would be a discount of $23? If I sent her an offer of $125, that would give her a discount of $13?

ETA: What's really annoying is that there is no information about where the buyer is located. It makes a big difference if I'm offering free shipping!!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> There was a send invoice option in the message. I already responded to the message so I don't know if I still have that option. She also asked a question about the item so I don't know if she really wants it. It is really confusing.
> 
> So if my item is listed at $125 plus $13 shipping, and I send her an offer for $115, that would be like offering free shipping, so it would be a discount of $23? *YES* If I sent her an offer of $125, that would give her a discount of $13? *YES*
> 
> ETA: What's really annoying is that there is no information about where the buyer is located. It makes a big difference if I'm offering free shipping!! *I agree. Additionally, you have no way of knowing how they found your listing thus you don't know the commission you'll be paying until after they've paid. And that's an issue because even if they agree and you send an invoice, the sale doesn't show the commission until after payment. *


Responses in *red* above.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Responses in *red* above.


Yes! I could potentially be paying much higher commissions than ebay. I'm pretty sure she found my listing from an outside source since she just signed up for Bonanza today, so the commission is not going to be low. At least I have $3 in credits I can apply against it.


----------



## whateve

Does anyone see this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322531803482?ul_noapp=true#viTabs
I see "not eligible for ebay purchase protection programs." I've seen this before on random listings, but when I refresh it fixes to the normal ebay protection. I've refreshed this one several times and it still looks like this to me. Why would ebay even have this in their system? I'm afraid I'll buy something when it says this without realizing it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Does anyone see this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322531803482?ul_noapp=true#viTabs
> I see "not eligible for ebay purchase protection programs." I've seen this before on random listings, but when I refresh it fixes to the normal ebay protection. I've refreshed this one several times and it still looks like this to me. Why would ebay even have this in their system? I'm afraid I'll buy something when it says this without realizing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711919


I've never seen that either (though I've never looked for it) but I don't get it. The item is definitely authentic and from about 2006-ish. (And the color is pool.)


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Does anyone see this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322531803482?ul_noapp=true#viTabs
> I see "not eligible for ebay purchase protection programs." I've seen this before on random listings, but when I refresh it fixes to the normal ebay protection. I've refreshed this one several times and it still looks like this to me. Why would ebay even have this in their system? I'm afraid I'll buy something when it says this without realizing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711919





BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen that either (though I've never looked for it) but I don't get it. The item is definitely authentic and from about 2006-ish. (And the color is pool.)



It's odd. I just went back to that seller's listings and all of them are "not eligible for eBay purchase protection programs." 

I'm suspecting it's a glitch because after looking at about a dozen other random listings from as many different sellers, all say the same thing.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It's odd. I just went back to that seller's listings and all of them are "not eligible for eBay purchase protection programs."
> 
> I'm suspecting it's a glitch because after looking at about a dozen other random listings from as many different sellers, all say the same thing.


That's what I'm seeing too. I wonder if it is affecting sales, or if people don't notice.


----------



## whateve

New problem! I can't add anything to my watch list. What is going on with ebay?

And now it is working again.


----------



## Kidclarke

Is anywhere here knowledgeable about pick up only items as a seller? I have read that using paypal can leave you in a bind since you won't be able to prove tracking, but my listing says "To list this item, you need to accept PayPal or other approved electronic payments as a payment method."

Is accepting cash not an option? I wish I could ship the item normally through eBay but it's way too much money.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Is anywhere here knowledgeable about pick up only items as a seller? I have read that using paypal can leave you in a bind since you won't be able to prove tracking, but my listing says "To list this item, you need to accept PayPal or other approved electronic payments as a payment method."
> 
> Is accepting cash not an option? I wish I could ship the item normally through eBay but it's way too much money.


I think what you have to do is leave the shipping section blank except for local pickup, put in your paypal address, and set it to not require immediate payment. If a buyer pays, refund them and arrange to have them to pay when they pick up.


----------



## MAGJES

It's been so long since I've had a buyer not pay.  I should have not chosen the BEST OFFER option!  Anyway.....my buyer made the offer  - I accepted - they did not pay.  Which would benefit me more....unpaid item claim or just hit "cancel Transaction?"  If I choose "Cancel Transaction" I know the buyer will not get their strike but will I get my seller fees back with that option? Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> It's been so long since I've had a buyer not pay.  I should have not chosen the BEST OFFER option!  Anyway.....my buyer made the offer  - I accepted - they did not pay.  Which would benefit me more....unpaid item claim or just hit "cancel Transaction?"  If I choose "Cancel Transaction" I know the buyer will not get their strike but will I get my seller fees back with that option? Thanks.


If you cancel and give buyer request as the reason, you'll still get your FVF credit. 

But why would you give that buyer who wasted your time a free pass? Since you can't neg a non-payer, the only way to "punish" bad buyers is to give them strikes when they earn them. Enough strikes and ebay will take care of them. 

OTOH, if you cancel, the buyer can continue to do the same to others. 

What I would do is file UID, relist the item and if the buyer does pay, just end the relisted item.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> I think what you have to do is leave the shipping section blank except for local pickup, put in your paypal address, and set it to not require immediate payment. If a buyer pays, refund them and arrange to have them to pay when they pick up.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> If you cancel and give buyer request as the reason, you'll still get your FVF credit.
> 
> But why would you give that buyer who wasted your time a free pass? Since you can't neg a non-payer, the only way to "punish" bad buyers is to give them strikes when they earn them. Enough strikes and ebay will take care of them.
> 
> OTOH, if you cancel, the buyer can continue to do the same to others.
> 
> What I would do is file UID, relist the item and if the buyer does pay, just end the relisted item.


Definitely do not want to give this buyer a free pass!  In fact......I had an offer in another marketplace that was only $25 lower so I went with the ebay offer.  The ebay buyer not only wasted my time she caused me to lose the sale more than once!  I know it's been said over and over but I wish for the days where we could leave negative feedback for these deadbeat buyers. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## sb2

Someone won an auction from me on Sat.  On Mon. they said they have been having trouble with their phone and couldn't see if they got any messages and wanted to know if they should pay now or wait for when another auction was over that they were interested in.  Either way was fine.  They were a new member and my item had free shipping so I told them I'd like for them to pay now since the others weren't over for close to a week and to make sure I would get paid.  Well no payment and no answer when I asked later if they were having issues since I saw they had a new user ID and make sure they had Paypal set up.  Ebay is going to open a Non payment case in a few minutes on the one auction.  Should I just block them and cancel the other item they bid on and relist or can I block them if they have a bid on something.  Will their bid go away by doing that or do I need to stop that auction first and then block them and then relist?  Hope that all makes sense.  I have never had someone do this.


----------



## BeenBurned

sb2 said:


> Someone won an auction from me on Sat.  On Mon. they said they have been having trouble with their phone and couldn't see if they got any messages and wanted to know if they should pay now or wait for when another auction was over that they were interested in.  Either way was fine.  They were a new member and my item had free shipping so I told them I'd like for them to pay now since the others weren't over for close to a week and to make sure I would get paid.  Well no payment and no answer when I asked later if they were having issues since I saw they had a new user ID and make sure they had Paypal set up.  Ebay is going to open a Non payment case in a few minutes on the one auction.  Should I just block them and cancel the other item they bid on and relist or can I block them if they have a bid on something.  Will their bid go away by doing that or do I need to stop that auction first and then block them and then relist?  Hope that all makes sense.  I have never had someone do this.


If they're really interested in a second item, one combined payment is better. You can ship together less expensively and you'll also save a bit in Paypal fees if both items are paid in a combined payment. 

If the buyer pays separately, you'll have to ship separately because you'll need unique tracking numbers for each item. 

So if the buyer responds to the UID reiterating that they're waiting for the other listing to end, I'd recommend waiting and sending a combined invoice.


----------



## sb2

BeenBurned said:


> If they're really interested in a second item, one combined payment is better. You can ship together less expensively and you'll also save a bit in Paypal fees if both items are paid in a combined payment.
> 
> If the buyer pays separately, you'll have to ship separately because you'll need unique tracking numbers for each item.
> 
> So if the buyer responds to the UID reiterating that they're waiting for the other listing to end, I'd recommend waiting and sending a combined invoice.



OK thank you


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> If you cancel and give buyer request as the reason, you'll still get your FVF credit.
> 
> But why would you give that buyer who wasted your time a free pass? Since you can't neg a non-payer, the only way to "punish" bad buyers is to give them strikes when they earn them. Enough strikes and ebay will take care of them.
> 
> OTOH, if you cancel, the buyer can continue to do the same to others.
> 
> What I would do is file UID, relist the item and if the buyer does pay, just end the relisted item.


It's been 4 days now and I am ready to close the case.  I want to do this right so they receive the strike. If I simply choose "close the case" (buyer has not paid option) will they receive the strike?


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> It's been 4 days now and I am ready to close the case.  I want to do this right so they receive the strike. If I simply choose "close the case" (buyer has not paid option) will they receive the strike?


Can someone help me with this?


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> Can someone help me with this?


The eBay description of the process says when you close the case, they "may" record it against the buyer. If the buyer hasn't paid, you need to close the case to get your fees refunded. If eBay decides to penalize the buyer, that's up to them.
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/unpaid-items.html


----------



## sb2

MAGJES said:


> Can someone help me with this?



eBay should close it automatically after the 4 days and give you refund for the final value. I just had to do it also.


----------



## holiday123

I'm selling an item with best offer option and I received an offer so I go to the "review offer" page and it now shows 4 offers remaining...when did it change to 5 tries on the best offer?  Didn't it used to be 3?  I'm thinking if we can't agree on a price with 3 tries, it isn't going to happen :/


----------



## whateve

Question about shipping to PO boxes: I shipped something to a PO box and it was available for pickup last Saturday. According to tracking it still shows that it is available for pickup. I called the post office and asked what will happen if she doesn't pick it up and was told that they normally don't return them to sender; it will just stay available for pickup until she actually picks it up. Can anyone confirm this is true? I'm assuming that she could have actually already picked it up but the post office forgot to scan. 

Can she open and win an INR case? I'm hoping not.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Question about shipping to PO boxes: I shipped something to a PO box and it was available for pickup last Saturday. According to tracking it still shows that it is available for pickup. I called the post office and asked what will happen if she doesn't pick it up and was told that they normally don't return them to sender; it will just stay available for pickup until she actually picks it up. Can anyone confirm this is true? I'm assuming that she could have actually already picked it up but the post office forgot to scan.
> 
> Can she open and win an INR case? I'm hoping not.


I would hope not too.  I'm guessing no because how could she open an INR if item shows available for pick-up?  Ebay could clearly see that the item is just waiting for her to go pick it up, right?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Question about shipping to PO boxes: I shipped something to a PO box and it was available for pickup last Saturday. According to tracking it still shows that it is available for pickup. I called the post office and asked what will happen if she doesn't pick it up and was told that they normally don't return them to sender; it will just stay available for pickup until she actually picks it up. Can anyone confirm this is true? I'm assuming that she could have actually already picked it up but the post office forgot to scan.
> 
> Can she open and win an INR case? I'm hoping not.





holiday123 said:


> I would hope not too.  I'm guessing no because how could she open an INR if item shows available for pick-up?  Ebay could clearly see that the item is just waiting for her to go pick it up, right?


This is my experience with p.o. boxes. 

items that were small enough to fit into the box were "delivered" when placed in the box
items that were too large for the box were scanned as "available for pickup." 

I'd say that about 50% of the time, they'd forget/neglect to scan when I'd go to the counter to receive the package. I had to remind them to scan as "delivered."
In cases where items are not picked up (as opposed to picked up but not scanned as delivered), the post office holds it for 15 days, after which it's returned to sender. They don't offer a free storage opportunity nor do they have the space to store items indefinitely. 

I've not had the experience where a buyer claimed non-receipt for an item that wasn't scanned on delivery when the address was to a post office box. What I'd do in a case like that (should it occur) is to call directly to that p.o. location, speak to the clerk and ask whether there's a possiblity that the package was delivered without a scan. I'd also let the buyer know you'd be calling the post office so she can reconsider whether cheating might be worth possibly being caught.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This is my experience with p.o. boxes.
> 
> items that were small enough to fit into the box were "delivered" when placed in the box
> items that were too large for the box were scanned as "available for pickup."
> 
> I'd say that about 50% of the time, they'd forget/neglect to scan when I'd go to the counter to receive the package. I had to remind them to scan as "delivered."
> In cases where items are not picked up (as opposed to picked up but not scanned as delivered), the post office holds it for 15 days, after which it's returned to sender. They don't offer a free storage opportunity nor do they have the space to store items indefinitely.
> 
> I've not had the experience where a buyer claimed non-receipt for an item that wasn't scanned on delivery when the address was to a post office box. What I'd do in a case like that (should it occur) is to call directly to that p.o. location, speak to the clerk and ask whether there's a possiblity that the package was delivered without a scan. I'd also let the buyer know you'd be calling the post office so she can reconsider whether cheating might be worth possibly being caught.


My buyer hasn't said anything yet. However, she was in big hurry for the item so you would think she would have picked it up already. I'm thinking that it was probably delivered and never scanned, and I'm wondering in that case, if it will just say "available for pickup" forever. I really hope it doesn't end up coming back to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> My buyer hasn't said anything yet. However, she was in big hurry for the item so you would think she would have picked it up already. I'm thinking that it was probably delivered and never scanned, and I'm wondering in that case, if it will just say "available for pickup" forever. I really hope it doesn't end up coming back to me.


That was my point. I'm guessing that she already picked it up. If she needed it quickly, you can be sure you'd have heard from her if she hadn't gotten it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That was my point. I'm guessing that she already picked it up. If she needed it quickly, you can be sure you'd have heard from her if she hadn't gotten it.


Feedback acknowledging my lightning fast shipping would have been appreciated!!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Feedback acknowledging my lightning fast shipping would have been appreciated!!


That's pushing it! LOL!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Nevermind. Decided to call eBay.


----------



## noshoepolish

holiday123 said:


> I'm selling an item with best offer option and I received an offer so I go to the "review offer" page and it now shows 4 offers remaining...when did it change to 5 tries on the best offer?  Didn't it used to be 3?  I'm thinking if we can't agree on a price with 3 tries, it isn't going to happen :/



They just changed it for many categories.  Forgot where I read it but I did see it somewhere.  And the amount of offers does vary by category.


----------



## BeenBurned

DThompson said:


> Lollipuff is not an Entrupy customer, and they do not use a computer to authenticate. They use artificial intelligence and patented algorithms that have been trained to determine on a microscopic level whether an item is authentic or unverified. Just wanted to clarify!


Hi @DThompson and welcome to TPF.

You've addressed your reply to me but did you read the posts I'd made and that were answered by your client? If so, your "method" makes no sense!!

Based on your posts (this one and the other), I'm assuming there's an intimate affiliation you have with Lollipuff. So I think you might be the perfect person to explain my concerns and tell me why your way works when I strongly doubt it doesn't work, as evidenced by alwayscoffee89's experience.

So perhaps you can explain a couple of questions I still have.
1. What is "artificial intelligence and patented algorithms?"
2. How does that differ from using a computer to authenticate?
3. How is using artificial intelligence and algorithms better than a real human expert who KNOWS the brands?

And if your method is so good, how did this happen? To keep it simple and not rehash the whole back-and-forth (which you probably should have read in its entirety),

I asked @alwayscoffee89 for clarification to see if I was understanding what happened and the apparent mistake seems to prove that your way of authenticating doesn't work!

1. Valentino purchased on ebay deemed authentic by TPF authenticator
2. Valentino item then authenticated by the buyer (alwayscoffee89) on Lollipuff. (She purchased an email authentication.)
3. Because she wanted to sell it, she requested the certificate for which she had to pay additional.
4. At this point, apparently Lollipuff requested more pictures and reversed its finding of authenticity, this time deeming it fake.
5. How and why would a mistake like this happen?

Why would your company accept a client's payment for a (cheaper) email authentication if the pictures aren't adequate for an accurate authentication? Is this a case of "you get what you pay for?" If the pictures weren't adequate for email authentication, you should have requested more pictures!

The fact that this error happened proves to me (IMO) that "artificial intelligence and patented algorithms" don't work.

I'll take a human authenticator any day!

And knowing that Lollipuff's system doesn't work, I can't trust that their "authentic" items are really going to be authentic so I'll take my business to sellers who use real knowledgeable people for their experts.


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for your thorough knowledge!
> I do remember that purchases weren't covered in the past on PayPal if you use two separate payments but I think this is one of the things they updated in the last couple of months. I'm so glad that you brought it up though because I totally forgot about it. I will have to read through their terms & conditions and make sure that I would be covered.
> That's great news that it's only a 48 hour decision time. I was worried they would have 30 days to decide [emoji4]
> You gave a really great explanation of how the process works, now I know what to expect.
> I can't thank you enough!



In short the answer I'd yes, you can use two forms of payment now through a pp invoice. If you want you can login to pp and make an invoice just so you can see that there is the option on the invoice. HTH


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> In short the answer I'd yes, you can use two forms of payment now through a pp invoice. If you want you can login to pp and make an invoice just so you can see that there is the option on the invoice. HTH



Thanks, yes, ebay told me that the only way to pay with two cards is if I ask the seller to send me an invoice, as opposed to just "checking out" in the standard way, in which only one payment method is allowed. Does this sound correct?


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks, yes, ebay told me that the only way to pay with two cards is if I ask the seller to send me an invoice, as opposed to just "checking out" in the standard way, in which only one payment method is allowed. Does this sound correct?



Yes , that is correct. I believe when the seller sends you the invoice they have to check the box to allow two forms of payment.  As I mentioned, login to pp and select send an invoice, you'll see the option.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Yes , that is correct. I believe when the seller sends you the invoice they have to check the box to allow two forms of payment.  As I mentioned, login to pp and select send an invoice, you'll see the option.



Thank you, that makes sense. I will try it out now.


----------



## Roro

holiday123 said:


> I'm selling an item with best offer option and I received an offer so I go to the "review offer" page and it now shows 4 offers remaining...when did it change to 5 tries on the best offer?  Didn't it used to be 3?  I'm thinking if we can't agree on a price with 3 tries, it isn't going to happen :/



Most of my listings are best offer listings and I have also seen this.  Checking the ebay help pages only shows three offers for buyers but I've had situations where buyers made two offers (one automatically declined, one sent to me) and still had four offers left.  If ebay changed their policy they have not updated their help page


----------



## ThisVNchick

I'm trying to help my mom declutter and sell some of her Yankee candles. A buyer from Germany contacted me today asking if she could use GSP for shipping. I have no problem shipping with GSP, but when I activated that option, GSP doesn't ship candles to Germany. I've done a search online and can't see why candles are restricted by Germany via GSP. I'm curious to know if candles, in general, are restricted by Germany (even if sent by USPS, FedEx, DHL, etc...) so I could let my buyer know in case she wants me to ship with another method. If anyone could shed some light on the situation, that'd be great!


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm trying to help my mom declutter and sell some of her Yankee candles. A buyer from Germany contacted me today asking if she could use GSP for shipping. I have no problem shipping with GSP, but when I activated that option, GSP doesn't ship candles to Germany. I've done a search online and can't see why candles are restricted by Germany via GSP. I'm curious to know if candles, in general, are restricted by Germany (even if sent by USPS, FedEx, DHL, etc...) so I could let my buyer know in case she wants me to ship with another method. If anyone could shed some light on the situation, that'd be great!


I'd clarify with her that it's GSP she wants. I wonder if she's thinking of international priority mail Usually buyers are averse to GSP because it's so much more expensive than USPS priority for the buyer.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I'd clarify with her that it's GSP she wants. I wonder if she's thinking of international priority mail Usually buyers are averse to GSP because it's so much more expensive than USPS priority for the buyer.



I did give her the "normal" shipping option but she insisted on using GSP. It seems like GSP is restricting the shipment of candles. I have other non-candle listings and shipping to Germany with GSP is possible.


----------



## noshoepolish

ThisVNchick said:


> I did give her the "normal" shipping option but she insisted on using GSP. It seems like GSP is restricting the shipment of candles. I have other non-candle listings and shipping to Germany with GSP is possible.



Maybe because it is a petroleum product and should only be shipped ground?  Just a thought - did not research.


----------



## BeenBurned

I recall in the past that someone asked what it means when they try to ask the seller a question and get the following: 




In the past, the assumption was that sellers do that if they don't want to answer questions. It turns out that that's incorrect!! *The above message is what you get if the seller has you on their BBL!*

I made a discovery this afternoon that led me to the answer. 

Some time ago, I requested additional pictures from a seller. It turned out that the pictures confirmed the bag as fake. Although I didn't tell the seller, the listing was reported and removed. I assume the seller held me responsible and BBL'ed me (unbeknownst to me at the time). 

Today, I tried to ask a question and got the "error" message above. 

So I used my other ID to try to ask the same question and got the following page, this time allowing me to ask the question:


----------



## MAGJES

I was looking at this seller's handbag listing and checked her seller feedback (none)....then I checked her buyer feedback.  She had less than 10, new account, and what I found strange was that her written feedback was duplicated word for word from different members (large sellers).  This is so strange to me. Anyone know how this happens? 
Here's the link...take a look. My first thought was that she set up an account and bought small stuff to get feedback quickly but what are the chances you get the "same" feedback word for word from different selllers?  

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...urentcoco&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I was looking at this seller's handbag listing and checked her seller feedback (none)....then I checked her buyer feedback.  She had less than 10, new account, and what I found strange was that her written feedback was duplicated word for word from different members (large sellers).  This is so strange to me. Anyone know how this happens?
> Here's the link...take a look. My first thought was that she set up an account and bought small stuff to get feedback quickly but what are the chances you get the "same" feedback word for word from different selllers?
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...urentcoco&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true&rt=nc


At the risk of being accused of being unnecessarily suspicious, I wouldn't buy from that seller. JMHO.

ETA: BTW, did you happen to notice that all those 9 feedback building sellers are located in China and sell cheap items?


----------



## MAGJES

I agree about purchasing from that seller.  That Chanel WOC she is selling is really pretty but 
Yeah - that feedback from those China sellers threw up a red flag for me.


----------



## nicole0612

I purchased two items on eBay recently, one was from the UK and one was from Germany. The UK purchase was $2,000 less, yet I was hit with a $58 foreign transaction fee + an additional $5 foreign transaction fee for that purchase (that listing also had me prepay customs when I checked out, which is new to me - it was built into eBay and only showed up after I had already hit buy it now and went to my cart to pay).  The item from Germany was more expensive, yet it had no foreign transaction fee and I will pay customs in the usual way, when it comes through customs.
Are these foreign transactions fees due to the type of listing, the location or my payment method (AmEx).
The item without the foreign transaction fee was purchased with a Capitol One card.
Both listings were "international" listings (showed the price in their local currency).
I would also love any input on the prepaid customs built into eBay on one of the purchased. Is this an option when a seller lists an item?
Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

I don't buy much on eBay and should have asked here before I proceeded with a return. I purchased a CHI Volumizer flat iron, used. I already own the exact same one but needed a new one. This style was discontinued but I found one on eBay...looked good so I bought it. The lovely buyer sent it right out. Upon arrival I plugged it in and it didn't work (tried 3 outlets). No big deal. This is where I think I made a mistake. I contacted the seller but opened a claim for return. The seller sent me a nice note with apologies and return postage. I already paid for shipping. When the hot iron arrived back with the seller she said it worked great WHEN TURNED ON. OMG, I forgot to turn it on, never did with my old one just plugged it in. I contacted the seller immediately and told her my mistake. How stupid on my part!!! I also called eBay CS to close claim and tell them the situation...my mistake, nothing to do with the seller. The seller was very gracious and agreed to sell me the hot iron again. I gladly paid for her return shipping and the new shipping. The iron arrived back to me and works great! I contacted the seller to let her know and profusely apologized again...just a wonderful seller.
My problem...I tried to leave FB but eBay won't let me. Something to do with the damn claim. This poor seller deserves excellent FB and I want to leave it.
Suggestions?


----------



## BeenBurned

skyqueen said:


> I don't buy much on eBay and should have asked here before I proceeded with a return. I purchased a CHI Volumizer flat iron, used. I already own the exact same one but needed a new one. This style was discontinued but I found one on eBay...looked good so I bought it. The lovely buyer sent it right out. Upon arrival I plugged it in and it didn't work (tried 3 outlets). No big deal. This is where I think I made a mistake. I contacted the seller but opened a claim for return. The seller sent me a nice note with apologies and return postage. I already paid for shipping. When the hot iron arrived back with the seller she said it worked great WHEN TURNED ON. OMG, I forgot to turn it on, never did with my old one just plugged it in. I contacted the seller immediately and told her my mistake. How stupid on my part!!! I also called eBay CS to close claim and tell them the situation...my mistake, nothing to do with the seller. The seller was very gracious and agreed to sell me the hot iron again. I gladly paid for her return shipping and the new shipping. The iron arrived back to me and works great! I contacted the seller to let her know and profusely apologized again...just a wonderful seller.
> My problem...I tried to leave FB but eBay won't let me. Something to do with the damn claim. This poor seller deserves excellent FB and I want to leave it.
> Suggestions?


The only thing I can think of is if the seller is TRS, you might have to wait a week to leave feedback. 

(And for the record, I was trying to use a curling iron the other day and wondered by it wasn't wroking. I'd forgotten that not only did I have to plug it in but had to turn it on too.)


----------



## jorton

Is it acceptable to ask for more money for shipping from a buyer?

I'm not sure what happened, but my eBay charged my buyer only $2 for shipping. It was on the setting of calculated shipping and it must have underestimated the weight. Anyway, it's just a shirt but I HIGHLY doubt it will only cost me $2, especially going across the country, MI to CA. Probably going to be $5 at least.

Anyway. I politely messaged the buyer explaining what happened and asking her for $4 more. No response. I sent a second message and still no response.

I know it's petty to fret over a few dollars, but the item was only sold for $20, minus the cost of the item($4 at thrift store) plus now me biting the extra cost of the shipping plus the eBay fees, I'm barely making anything off this sale :/


----------



## skyqueen

BeenBurned said:


> The only thing I can think of is if the seller is TRS, you might have to wait a week to leave feedback.
> 
> (And for the record, I was trying to use a curling iron the other day and wondered by it wasn't wroking. I'd forgotten that not only did I have to plug it in but had to turn it on too.)


I was hoping you'd chime in, dear BB! I'll wait a bit and try again...I've saved the info. The seller was such a darling and understanding she deserves excellent FB.
Glad to see someone else is mechanically challenged


----------



## holiday123

jorton said:


> Is it acceptable to ask for more money for shipping from a buyer?
> 
> I'm not sure what happened, but my eBay charged my buyer only $2 for shipping. It was on the setting of calculated shipping and it must have underestimated the weight. Anyway, it's just a shirt but I HIGHLY doubt it will only cost me $2, especially going across the country, MI to CA. Probably going to be $5 at least.
> 
> Anyway. I politely messaged the buyer explaining what happened and asking her for $4 more. No response. I sent a second message and still no response.
> 
> I know it's petty to fret over a few dollars, but the item was only sold for $20, minus the cost of the item($4 at thrift store) plus now me biting the extra cost of the shipping plus the eBay fees, I'm barely making anything off this sale :/


Imo no it's not acceptable at all. When buying, one thing the buyer looks at is the total cost. To ask the buyer to pay more for shipping after the sale won't win you too many repeat buyers and if it were me, I would ignore your messages.  It is also unacceptable to advertise one speed of shipping and then switch to a slower speed to save money.
First class package should cost about $2.60 as I'm assuming that since it's "just a shirt" it should not weigh more than a pound. 
If you only paid $4 and sold for $20 you are making a lot more profit than a lot of us out there these days.


----------



## BeenBurned

jorton said:


> Is it acceptable to ask for more money for shipping from a buyer?
> 
> I'm not sure what happened, but my eBay charged my buyer only $2 for shipping. It was on the setting of calculated shipping and it must have underestimated the weight. Anyway, it's just a shirt but I HIGHLY doubt it will only cost me $2, especially going across the country, MI to CA. Probably going to be $5 at least.
> 
> Anyway. I politely messaged the buyer explaining what happened and asking her for $4 more. No response. I sent a second message and still no response.
> 
> I know it's petty to fret over a few dollars, but the item was only sold for $20, minus the cost of the item($4 at thrift store) plus now me biting the extra cost of the shipping plus the eBay fees, I'm barely making anything off this sale :/





holiday123 said:


> Imo no it's not acceptable at all. When buying, one thing the buyer looks at is the total cost. To ask the buyer to pay more for shipping after the sale won't win you too many repeat buyers and if it were me, I would ignore your messages.  It is also unacceptable to advertise one speed of shipping and then switch to a slower speed to save money.
> First class package should cost about $2.60 as I'm assuming that since it's "just a shirt" it should not weigh more than a pound.
> If you only paid $4 and sold for $20 you are making a lot more profit than a lot of us out there these days.


Not only is it unacceptable (and unfair) to the buyer, it's a violation of ebay (and other website) rules to ask for more money. Sellers are expected to calculate their costs prior to listing and if you underestimated the shipping cost, that's your error and you have to eat it. 

Learn from the mistake. Invest in a scale and weigh items to get accurate shipping costs. 

As Holiday123 pointed out, a shirt weighing less than a pound can be shipped by first class mail (bubble mailer/large envelope) for about $4 or less, depending on the weight. ($2.61 is the shipping cost for 4 oz. or less and I expect the package with a shirt will weigh more than 4 oz.) 

And even if you lose a bit of money, it's an inexpensive lesson that one learns from.


----------



## jellyv

DThompson said:


> They use artificial intelligence and patented algorithms that have been trained to determine on a microscopic level whether an item is authentic or unverified. !



That right there is hooey, and not authentication.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> The only thing I can think of is if the seller is TRS, you might have to wait a week to leave feedback.
> ....



Wait, what? Is this a new thing? It's news to me, and I'm wondering why eBay would do that to TRS sellers?  I want my buyers to leave positive feedback right away, and I'm afraid if they have to wait a week, they will just not leave feedback at all. Could this be why I'm not seeing any feedback on my recently sold, accurately described, carefully packaged, quickly shipped, delivered items?


----------



## jellyv

Catbird9 said:


> . Could this be why I'm not seeing any feedback on my recently sold, accurately described, carefully packaged, quickly shipped, delivered items?



No, it's just that loads of buyers simply  don't leave feedback.


----------



## Catbird9

jellyv said:


> No, it's just that loads of buyers simply  don't leave feedback.



Yes, I get that! It's just that almost every sale used to get feedback, and now all of a sudden my buyers aren't leaving feedback. And, I always leave feedback for things I buy. eBay nags me with those little "You need to leave feedback for (x) items" reminders and I comply.

I guess I just need to adjust to the new reality. 

ETA: 20 minutes later, I check my feedback and what do you know, a buyer has just left positive feedback!


----------



## BeenBurned

DThompson said:


> Chanel stickers come off of bags all the time due to wear and is not necessarily a red flag for authentication. Entrupy offers a financial guarantee on their certificates so if the bag was scanned by them, I wouldn't worry about it. Did you receive a copy of the cert?





DThompson said:


> Lollipuff is not an Entrupy customer, and they do not use a computer to authenticate. They use artificial intelligence and patented algorithms that have been trained to determine on a microscopic level whether an item is authentic or unverified. Just wanted to clarify!


@DThompson -
Based on your first post, I'm gathering that you support or are connected to Entrupy. (And you never responded to my questions  here in post #6975 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-465#post-31415494
In that discussion ^^^^, I think I mistakenly thought you were a lollipuff rep.

But since you are a fan (or admin) of Entrupy, you might consider reading this thread regarding a VERY OBVIOUS fake Louis Vuitton bag which was deemed authentic by Entrupy.
*Of interest to those wondering about the accuracy of computer authentications*

*IMO, using a computer or some system of "artificial intelligence and patented algorithms" is NOT a dependable way to authenticate and clearly doesn't work, whether it's the way Entrupy does it or the way Lollipuff does it. *

*JMHO. *


----------



## Kidclarke

Okay so I had an order canceled and a couple days later it updated with shipping info. I thought maybe this was a mistake (maybe it was shipped to someone else and updated mine for some reason?) since my payment was still pending so I asked the seller about it. The seller was very nice and apologized and said it had gone through and they would send me a return label. My payment went through over the weekend. There is nothing on the eBay order to enter return tracking or anything so I'm a bit confused. The seller was super nice, but my concern is if I send back, where can I put a tracking or proof it was returned?


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Okay so I had an order canceled and a couple days later it updated with shipping info. I thought maybe this was a mistake (maybe it was shipped to someone else and updated mine for some reason?) since my payment was still pending so I asked the seller about it. The seller was very nice and apologized and said it had gone through and they would send me a return label. My payment went through over the weekend. There is nothing on the eBay order to enter return tracking or anything so I'm a bit confused. The seller was super nice, but my concern is if I send back, where can I put a tracking or proof it was returned?


You said that the seller apologized and "said it had gone through." Does that mean she apologized for canceling and sending anyway? 

Have you even received it yet? 

Once you receive it, open a case that you want to return, enter the tracking number and send it back. (One can assume the seller will agree to the return since she already sent the shipping label.)


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased two items on eBay recently, one was from the UK and one was from Germany. The UK purchase was $2,000 less, yet I was hit with a $58 foreign transaction fee + an additional $5 foreign transaction fee for that purchase (that listing also had me prepay customs when I checked out, which is new to me - it was built into eBay and only showed up after I had already hit buy it now and went to my cart to pay).  The item from Germany was more expensive, yet it had no foreign transaction fee and I will pay customs in the usual way, when it comes through customs.
> Are these foreign transactions fees due to the type of listing, the location or my payment method (AmEx).
> The item without the foreign transaction fee was purchased with a Capitol One card.
> Both listings were "international" listings (showed the price in their local currency).
> I would also love any input on the prepaid customs built into eBay on one of the purchased. Is this an option when a seller lists an item?
> Thank you!



Ok, I can answer my own question, the foreign transaction fees are just from my credit card (it doesn't matter if it is purchased on the US eBay site), and it was split into to payments - one for the item and one for the customs pre-payment.

The prepaid customs in eBay checkout turns out to be because the seller shipped with the"Global Shipping" option, which I found out means a freight forwarder. Through eBay freight forwarding from U.K. to USA, after customs it is transferred to UPS. I have spent hours on the phone with UPS and eBay, apparently UPS has no record that I prepaid customs through global shipping on eBay, and eBay concierge admitted to me that this does happen sometimes. Ebay offered to pay the new customs charge and give me a coupon towards a future purchase on eBay. I declined because I don't want a coupon and because I actually overpaid customs through eBay's estimate (eBay has actually been very helpful, but this has been an hours and days-long process). So they agreed instead to refund me my previously paid customs through their checkout ($199) within the month if I pay the actual customs due ($127) and then can collect my item.
The take away is that I would avoid global shipping if you possibly can, because it makes customs very difficult, there is a good chance you will have to pay customs twice before being refunded for one payment, and delivery has been delayed for a week already.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> You said that the seller apologized and "said it had gone through." Does that mean she apologized for canceling and sending anyway?
> 
> Have you even received it yet?
> 
> Once you receive it, open a case that you want to return, enter the tracking number and send it back. (One can assume the seller will agree to the return since she already sent the shipping label.)


It was completely my fault for canceling, the seller agreed to the cancel. It said canceled and went off my purchases. Then I got a shipping notification about a day later. They sent me the return label in reply to my question if the cancellation went through or not (I haven't canceled before so I thought it was a glitch if they sent it to someone else). The item says it won't be here until Friday. Is it at all possible to send them the amount for shipping too? I honestly haven't come across such a nice seller who just sends return labels as I expected to pay return (they accept returns).


----------



## Kidclarke

Oh and yes they apologized for sending anyways, they said their was an error on their end since the payment went through they assumed to send. It's odd eBay lets cancelation payments go through or maybe I did something. It says cancled even still so I'm surprised they were able to print out to ship and all. It's a big shop so I think the cancelation must have been overlooked once payment was received.

Thank you for the help. Your advice is always on point and appreciated.


----------



## MAGJES

I am trying to make an offer on a handbag right now on ebay (BO listing) and the response I keep getting is this:

****The seller cannot respond....please review the listing to see if it answers your question.*****
What does this mean?

My 1st thought is that I am blocked but I have no past history with this seller at all.


----------



## jellyv

MAGJES said:


> I am trying to make an offer on a handbag
> 
> ****The seller cannot respond....please review the listing to see if it answers your question.*****
> What does this mean?
> all.



Perhaps the offer price falls below the threshold she set to automatically decline?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I am trying to make an offer on a handbag right now on ebay (BO listing) and the response I keep getting is this:
> 
> ****The seller cannot respond....please review the listing to see if it answers your question.*****
> What does this mean?
> 
> My 1st thought is that I am blocked but I have no past history with this seller at all.


I'd had that happen over the years and thought it had something to do with the seller's settings. But I recently learned that you get that message when you're on the seller's BBL!!

I tested it by trying it with 2 IDs. The one I'd previously asked a question on (that apparently the seller didn't like) was blocked. The other ID that I rarely use was able to get through.

ETA: I posted about it here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-466#post-31428257


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I'd had that happen over the years and thought it had something to do with the seller's settings. But I recently learned that you get that message when you're on the seller's BBL!!
> 
> I tested it by trying it with 2 IDs. The one I'd previously asked a question on (that apparently the seller didn't like) was blocked. The other ID that I rarely use was able to get through.
> 
> ETA: I posted about it here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-466#post-31428257


oh wow.  Thanks for the info.  

So strange - they are out of the country - Netherlands - I've never interacted with them but you never know....maybe did years ago or when they had another ID.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I'd had that happen over the years and thought it had something to do with the seller's settings. But I recently learned that you get that message when you're on the seller's BBL!!
> 
> I tested it by trying it with 2 IDs. The one I'd previously asked a question on (that apparently the seller didn't like) was blocked. The other ID that I rarely use was able to get through.
> 
> ETA: I posted about it here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-466#post-31428257



My daughter is visiting me atm....she rarely shops ebay but has an account - she logged in and tried to ask a question and even submitted an offer - got the same message. 
It can't be that she is blocked - there is no way. 
There must be another reason we are getting this message.


This is what we both received :
* Attention Buyer*
The seller isn’t able to respond. Review the listing again to see if it answers your question.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a question on how to find out what offer was accepted on an item. I am eyeing something from this seller. The listing is BIN with BO option. He had some items sold with BO in the past, which I can see from his feedback history. How can I find out how much were the offers he accepted on these other items? I want to gauge how much I should be offering. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## MAGJES

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question on how to find out what offer was accepted on an item. I am eyeing something from this seller. The listing is BIN with BO option. He had some items sold with BO in the past, which I can see from his feedback history. How can I find out how much were the offers he accepted on these other items? I want to gauge how much I should be offering. Thank you in advance for your help!


You used to be able to see what the offer was before the hid the buyers' ID but I don't think you can now.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> My daughter is visiting me atm....she rarely shops ebay but has an account - she logged in and tried to ask a question and even submitted an offer - got the same message.
> It can't be that she is blocked - there is no way.
> There must be another reason we are getting this message.
> 
> 
> This is what we both received :
> * Attention Buyer*
> The seller isn’t able to respond. Review the listing again to see if it answers your question.


Hmm. I have no idea then why you can't ASQ. (I know I'm blocked by the seller I mentioned.)


----------



## Catbird9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a question on how to find out what offer was accepted on an item. I am eyeing something from this seller. The listing is BIN with BO option. He had some items sold with BO in the past, which I can see from his feedback history. How can I find out how much were the offers he accepted on these other items? I want to gauge how much I should be offering. Thank you in advance for your help!





MAGJES said:


> You used to be able to see what the offer was before the hid the buyers' ID but I don't think you can now.



I use Watchcount. http://www.watchcount.com/

You put the item number in the yellow "Keywords" search box and hit "Show me what's most popular!" On the resulting screen, you should be able to see the price it sold for. If not, click on "History" and you can usually see the offers declined and accepted.

If that doesn't work, run an eBay search for Sold items like the one you are interested in, using a few of the same title words. The item you're interested in should appear in the results. Sort the list by price, and you can see approximately what it sold for by looking at the prices of the items just before and after it in the list.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Catbird9 said:


> I use Watchcount. http://www.watchcount.com/
> 
> You put the item number in the yellow "Keywords" search box and hit "Show me what's most popular!" On the resulting screen, you should be able to see the price it sold for. If not, click on "History" and you can usually see the offers declined and accepted.
> 
> If that doesn't work, run an eBay search for Sold items like the one you are interested in, using a few of the same title words. The item you're interested in should appear in the results. Sort the list by price, and you can see approximately what it sold for by looking at the prices of the items just before and after it in the list.


I tried the first method and it worked! Thank you! You are a star!


----------



## shillinggirl88

I would like to get opinions/advice on how to handle a buyer as this situation has not come up for me before.  

I had someone make an offer on a handbag, I countered and she accepted and paid first thing the next morning.  I shipped that same day emailed her about it, thanking her etc.  Now a day later she sends a message she made an error - she thought the handbag she was buying was black when it is navy.  Title of listing says navy, description within listing says navy, picture of pricetag in listing shows navy.  

Now, I do not accept returns, that is what my listings say.  What are your thoughts? Should I be nice and let her return even though totally her fault? Of course she would not be refunded for shipping and she would have to pay for return ship.  Should I charge her a restocking fee?  

I just don't know...frankly I am quite ticked as my listing has "navy" written all over it.  TIA!


----------



## Catbird9

shillinggirl88 said:


> I would like to get opinions/advice on how to handle a buyer as this situation has not come up for me before.
> 
> I had someone make an offer on a handbag, I countered and she accepted and paid first thing the next morning.  I shipped that same day emailed her about it, thanking her etc.  Now a day later she sends a message she made an error - she thought the handbag she was buying was black when it is navy.  Title of listing says navy, description within listing says navy, picture of pricetag in listing shows navy.
> 
> Now, I do not accept returns, that is what my listings say.  What are your thoughts? Should I be nice and let her return even though totally her fault? Of course she would not be refunded for shipping and she would have to pay for return ship.  Should I charge her a restocking fee?
> 
> I just don't know...frankly I am quite ticked as my listing has "navy" written all over it.  TIA!



I understand why you would be ticked by this! It's a clear case of Buyer Error, but unfortunately, I think you'd be better off just taking the return (for the purchase price only, all shipping costs should be borne by the buyer.) I don't think you'll be allowed to charge a restocking fee since you don't have a return policy, but you might call eBay and ask about that. 

Sorry this happened to you, but it seems that many people don't bother to read descriptions or even titles!


----------



## shillinggirl88

shillinggirl88 said:


> I would like to get opinions/advice on how to handle a buyer as this situation has not come up for me before.
> 
> I had someone make an offer on a handbag, I countered and she accepted and paid first thing the next morning.  I shipped that same day emailed her about it, thanking her etc.  Now a day later she sends a message she made an error - she thought the handbag she was buying was black when it is navy.  Title of listing says navy, description within listing says navy, picture of pricetag in listing shows navy.
> 
> Now, I do not accept returns, that is what my listings say.  What are your thoughts? Should I be nice and let her return even though totally her fault? Of course she would not be refunded for shipping and she would have to pay for return ship.  Should I charge her a restocking fee?
> 
> I just don't know...frankly I am quite ticked as my listing has "navy" written all over it.  TIA!




Ok I called eBay. They told me I have every right to refuse request for a return when obviously the buyers error reading the listing when I had the color listed in 3 places. I asked if I refuse could buyer open a case and will eBay side with buyer in end. I was told no because purchasing incorrect color is not valid reason.  So I gave a really good case. But....could buyer screw me and say it was misrepresented and win? I mean if she chooses to lie?

Ugh so mad!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

shillinggirl88 said:


> I would like to get opinions/advice on how to handle a buyer as this situation has not come up for me before.
> 
> I had someone make an offer on a handbag, I countered and she accepted and paid first thing the next morning.  I shipped that same day emailed her about it, thanking her etc.  Now a day later she sends a message she made an error - she thought the handbag she was buying was black when it is navy.  Title of listing says navy, description within listing says navy, picture of pricetag in listing shows navy.
> 
> Now, I do not accept returns, that is what my listings say.  What are your thoughts? Should I be nice and let her return even though totally her fault? Of course she would not be refunded for shipping and she would have to pay for return ship.  Should I charge her a restocking fee?
> 
> I just don't know...frankly I am quite ticked as my listing has "navy" written all over it.  TIA!






Catbird9 said:


> I understand why you would be ticked by this! It's a clear case of Buyer Error, but unfortunately, I think you'd be better off just taking the return (for the purchase price only, all shipping costs should be borne by the buyer.) I don't think you'll be allowed to charge a restocking fee since you don't have a return policy, but you might call eBay and ask about that.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you, but it seems that many people don't bother to read descriptions or even titles!





shillinggirl88 said:


> Ok I called eBay. They told me I have every right to refuse request for a return when obviously the buyers error reading the listing when I had the color listed in 3 places. I asked if I refuse could buyer open a case and will eBay side with buyer in end. I was told no because purchasing incorrect color is not valid reason.  So I gave a really good case. But....could buyer screw me and say it was misrepresented and win? I mean if she chooses to lie?
> 
> Ugh so mad!!!


While you could chance it and deny the return, you'd have a pissed off buyer who could neg you, a buyer who could find a "flaw" with the bag so it would be a SNAD case rather than buyer's remorse, or just have ebay find against you anyway.

I'd send the following note (through ebay messaging) which is less apt to tick her off and clearly shows your own good will.

_Dear buyer, _

_I'm sorry you didn't want a navy bag but my listing clearly describes the bag as "navy," in the title, item specifics and description. _

_Although I don't have a return policy when items are accurately described, I also wouldn't want you to feel you have to keep something you really don't want, even though you made an innocent error. _

_So as a goodwill gesture, I am willing to accept a return of the bag for a refund of the purchase price. Since original shipping was paid up front, I can't refund that and return shipping would be at your own expense. _

_When I receive the bag back in the same condition as sent, I'll refund the price of the bag. _

_Please return asap. Let me know that this is acceptable to you._

_Sincerely, _
_Seller _


----------



## shillinggirl88

BeenBurned said:


> While you could chance it and deny the return, you'd have a pissed off buyer who could neg you, a buyer who could find a "flaw" with the bag so it would be a SNAD case rather than buyer's remorse, or just have ebay find against you anyway.
> 
> I'd send the following note (through ebay messaging) which is less apt to tick her off and clearly shows your own good will.
> 
> _Dear buyer, _
> 
> _I'm sorry you didn't want a navy bag but my listing clearly describes the bag as "navy," in the title, item specifics and description. _
> 
> _Although I don't have a return policy when items are accurately described, I also wouldn't want you to feel you have to keep something you really don't want, even though you made an innocent error. _
> 
> _So as a goodwill gesture, I am willing to accept a return of the bag for a refund of the purchase price. Since original shipping was paid up front, I can't refund that and return shipping would be at your own expense. _
> 
> _When I receive the bag back in the same condition as sent, I'll refund the price of the bag. _
> 
> _Please return asap. Let me know that this is acceptable to you._
> 
> _Sincerely, _
> _Seller _


Thanks so much!!!! So helpful!

I'd love to deny return but completely see someone getting pissed off...even though I ALREADY AM!!!!

I think I'll be taking your advice.

I myself have returned 2 times...both misrepresented items. Smoke, wear and fragrance and I asked extremely detailed questions so I had proof.


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm sorry that this is the wrong place to ask but I don't know where else to post this and I need some help. I ordered an item off Amazon's 3rd party seller for just under $10 with free shipping. Seller posted a funky number that looks like this: LAxxxxxxxxxUS

The x's would be a string of 9 numbers. The problem is, I tried tracking this on China post and Ems but nothing worked. Does anybody know what country uses "LA" as it's starting numbers? I did contact the seller but I was ignored twice. Contacted the Amazon CS and THEY contacted the seller, but I've yet to hear back. I'm at a loss here. Please help!!


----------



## whateve

I haven't been able to delete items off my watchlist for the last couple of days. I get a message: "Sorry we couldn't complete your request. Try again later." Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## threadbender

whateve said:


> I haven't been able to delete items off my watchlist for the last couple of days. I get a message: "Sorry we couldn't complete your request. Try again later." Anyone else have this problem?



No, I actually just removed a bunch from mine. Do you do the bulk removal or individual? I do the individual.


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> No, I actually just removed a bunch from mine. Do you do the bulk removal or individual? I do the individual.


I tried both and nothing worked. It started working when I logged out and logged back in.


----------



## joey miglio

can someone legit check this givenchy shirt

thanks 

https://imgur.com/a/gECKE


----------



## BeenBurned

joey miglio said:


> can someone legit check this givenchy shirt
> 
> thanks
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gECKE


I don't know whether they authenticate clothing but here's the "authenticate this Givenchy" subforum. 
*Authenticate This GIVENCHY*

(I doubt that anyone can give any opinion with that blurry picture!)


----------



## restricter

Quick question:  if I opened an INR and the seller shipped and the item I received today is a fake, do I close the INR and open a new case?


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Quick question:  if I opened an INR and the seller shipped and the item I received today is a fake, do I close the INR and open a new case?


I think you can change the case to SNAD.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I think you can change the case to SNAD.



They keep monkeying with the process.  I had to close one case and open another.  And in the spirit of being a PITA buyer, I selected "Item does not match photos/description" rather than "Item may be counterfeit."  Since it came all the way from Hong Kong instead of one of our glorious 50 states, as stated in the listing, it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> They keep monkeying with the process.  I had to close one case and open another.  And in the spirit of being a PITA buyer, I selected "Item does not match photos/description" rather than "Item may be counterfeit."  Since it came all the way from Hong Kong instead of one of our glorious 50 states, as stated in the listing, it's gonna be interesting.


Why wouldn't you have chosen the fake option?


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Why wouldn't you have chosen the fake option?



I don't even think it makes a difference at this point.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> I don't even think it makes a difference at this point.


Maybe not. I just think a "fake" dispute on a seller's account is a bigger ding than "just" SNAD. But maybe not. 

Good luck on a successful resolution.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Maybe not. I just think a "fake" dispute on a seller's account is a bigger ding than "just" SNAD. But maybe not.
> 
> Good luck on a successful resolution.



I've already got Trust & Safety looking into the fraudulent shipping addy so this seller's already in trouble


----------



## Ravvie99

If you rely on 'this item was authenticated by Mypoupette' listing statements, read on! Cross-posting from Coach Authentication thread, if better someplace else, lmk.
Just a heads up that I asked Mypoupette to confirm they authenticated a bag listed by linda*s***stuff and they couldn't say for sure. Apparently they do so many authentications for her that they can't track which ones get listed and can only say they 'most likely did' if she says they did. I was very surprised! Definitely not a new subject, but this was a new-to-me layer.


----------



## lisaroberts

Hoping to get some solid advice here.  I placed a Best Offer that was accepted on an expensive ring.  I sent Paypal and the package was sent to my office.  The pouch for the ring is there, but NO RING.  I feel frantic and sick.  The seller has asked for pics, which I sent.  What are my next steps?  Advice deeply appreciated.


----------



## whateve

lisaroberts said:


> Hoping to get some solid advice here.  I placed a Best Offer that was accepted on an expensive ring.  I sent Paypal and the package was sent to my office.  The pouch for the ring is there, but NO RING.  I feel frantic and sick.  The seller has asked for pics, which I sent.  What are my next steps?  Advice deeply appreciated.


You should open a SNAD claim with ebay. Did you save the packaging? Was there evidence of tampering? The seller might want to file a claim with the post office. However, I believe ebay buyer protection will help you. You don't need to wait for the results of a post office investigation to get your refund. That should come from the seller, not the post office.


----------



## lisaroberts

whateve said:


> You should open a SNAD claim with ebay. Did you save the packaging? Was there evidence of tampering? The seller might want to file a claim with the post office. However, I believe ebay buyer protection will help you. You don't need to wait for the results of a post office investigation to get your refund. That should come from the seller, not the post office.


Thanks so much for your thoughtful reply.  There is a gaping hole in the bubble envelope.  The seller says there is nothing she can do, especially since the envelope is not marked Damaged by the Post Office.


----------



## whateve

lisaroberts said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughtful reply.  There is a gaping hole in the bubble envelope.  The seller says there is nothing she can do, especially since the envelope is not marked Damaged by the Post Office.


That's probably true. However, you shouldn't be stuck with the loss. The seller is responsible for getting the item to you safely. Open a return request, not as described. Include pictures of everything you received, including the envelope.


----------



## lisaroberts

whateve said:


> That's probably true. However, you shouldn't be stuck with the loss. The seller is responsible for getting the item to you safely. Open a return request, not as described. Include pictures of everything you received, including the envelope.


Thanks so much!  I will to that tonight.


----------



## BeenBurned

lisaroberts said:


> Hoping to get some solid advice here.  I placed a Best Offer that was accepted on an expensive ring.  I sent Paypal and the package was sent to my office.  The pouch for the ring is there, but NO RING.  I feel frantic and sick.  The seller has asked for pics, which I sent.  What are my next steps?  Advice deeply appreciated.





whateve said:


> You should open a SNAD claim with ebay. Did you save the packaging? Was there evidence of tampering? The seller might want to file a claim with the post office. However, I believe ebay buyer protection will help you. You don't need to wait for the results of a post office investigation to get your refund. That should come from the seller, not the post office.





lisaroberts said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughtful reply.  There is a gaping hole in the bubble envelope.  The seller says there is nothing she can do, especially since the envelope is not marked Damaged by the Post Office.





whateve said:


> That's probably true. However, you shouldn't be stuck with the loss. The seller is responsible for getting the item to you safely. Open a return request, not as described. Include pictures of everything you received, including the envelope.


Oh my gosh. That's not good. 

I have one potential solution depending on how you answer. 

You said the ring was "expensive." Was the total price including shipping $750+? If so, there would have to have been s.c. on it. And if so, I'd think you wouldn't have signed if there were a gaping hole. 

If the price was 750 and delivered without s.c., you have protection even if tracking shows delivery.


----------



## lisaroberts

BeenBurned said:


> Oh my gosh. That's not good.
> 
> I have one potential solution depending on how you answer.
> 
> You said the ring was "expensive." Was the total price including shipping $750+? If so, there would have to have been s.c. on it. And if so, I'd think you wouldn't have signed if there were a gaping hole.
> 
> If the price was 750 and delivered without s.c., you have protection even if tracking shows delivery.


It was $500.  Do I have any protection?


----------



## whateve

lisaroberts said:


> It was $500.  Do I have any protection?


You still have buyer protection, but the seller wasn't required to get a signature. If it was over $750 and she didn't get a signature, she wouldn't be able to prove it was delivered. My advice still holds. Open a return request, not as described.


----------



## BeenBurned

lisaroberts said:


> It was $500.  Do I have any protection?


You have protection but in this case, it's your word against hers. You say the envelope was empty and she says it was in the envelope. Tracking  shows delivery and thats all the seller needs for her seller protection. There's a possibility that ebay will find in your favor if you convince them that it was her responsibility to ship securely and she was negligent if the bubble mailer ripped. Secure packaging shouldn't have ripped. 

This is a crap shoot but it's certainly worth pursuing the snad claim.


----------



## jmc3007

Would love to get your wise thoughts as I'm a seller and am looking to push out my shipment to the middle of Aug. the buyer is OK (I've informed her several times) with it and she accepted my offer before I had a chance to change the handling period from 3 days. She hasn't paid yet, so what's my best course of action to buy me sometime unitl the middle of the month? I didn't put  my stuff on vacation as I didn't see the option (maybe available to storefronts only). Many thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> Would love to get your wise thoughts as I'm a seller and am looking to push out my shipment to the middle of Aug. the buyer is OK (I've informed her several times) with it and she accepted my offer before I had a chance to change the handling period from 3 days. She hasn't paid yet, so what's my best course of action to buy me sometime unitl the middle of the month? I didn't put  my stuff on vacation as I didn't see the option (maybe available to storefronts only). Many thanks


If it's on ebay, you have to ship within 7 days of payment for seller protection. 

And if you ship outside of your handling time, that counts against you. (They don't take into account agreements made on the side, even if they're in your messages.) 

Since she hasn't paid yet, you might email her and tell her you won't open UID but you request that she not pay until whatever date is within your 3-day handling time to ship. (if you can ship on August 16, tell her not to pay until August 13 or after.)


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> If it's on ebay, you have to ship within 7 days of payment for seller protection.
> 
> And if you ship outside of your handling time, that counts against you. (They don't take into account agreements made on the side, even if they're in your messages.)
> 
> Since she hasn't paid yet, you might email her and tell her you won't open UID but you request that she not pay until whatever date is within your 3-day handling time to ship. (if you can ship on August 16, tell her not to pay until August 13 or after.)


So let me confirm what you're saying is she has more latitude as buyer and can hold her payment until 13th then I can ship by 16th? Thanks as always


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> So let me confirm what you're saying is she has more latitude as buyer and can hold her payment until 13th then I can ship by 16th? Thanks as always


Yup. You're the one who would open UID if she didn't pay but because you don't mind nor want her to pay, you don't open UID, she can hold off paying, thus not dinging her for non-payment and not dinging you for not shipping within your "guaranteed" handling time. 

It's a win-win for both.


----------



## sallellen

I won an auction for a lot of Coach bags on ebay on July 21. They were marked shipped (expedited according to listing) on July 25 with no tracking number. A few days later I asked for a tracking number. Seller said he would get it to me as soon as he got home. Crickets. I opened an INR on Aug 1. He mailed the package on Aug 1. I just got the package and I haven't closed the case yet because I don't want these purses that were described as excellent or minimal wear (most are pretty bad). My question is, If I close the INR case, will I be able to open a SNAD? Thank you!


----------



## sallellen

sallellen said:


> I won an auction for a lot of Coach bags on ebay on July 21. They were marked shipped (expedited according to listing) on July 25 with no tracking number. A few days later I asked for a tracking number. Seller said he would get it to me as soon as he got home. Crickets. I opened an INR on Aug 1. He mailed the package on Aug 1. I just got the package and I haven't closed the case yet because I don't want these purses that were described as excellent or minimal wear (most are pretty bad). My question is, If I close the INR case, will I be able to open a SNAD? Thank you!


Never mind. Seller closed the INR and I opened the SNAD.


----------



## whateve

sallellen said:


> Never mind. Seller closed the INR and I opened the SNAD.


I wondered about that. It used to be you could only open one claim, so you had to convert the INR to a SNAD or you would lose the chance to open the SNAD. I guess they changed it.


----------



## BeenBurned

sallellen said:


> I won an auction for a lot of Coach bags on ebay on July 21. They were marked shipped (expedited according to listing) on July 25 with no tracking number. A few days later I asked for a tracking number. Seller said he would get it to me as soon as he got home. Crickets. I opened an INR on Aug 1. He mailed the package on Aug 1. I just got the package and I haven't closed the case yet because I don't want these purses that were described as excellent or minimal wear (most are pretty bad). My question is, If I close the INR case, will I be able to open a SNAD? Thank you!





sallellen said:


> Never mind. Seller closed the INR and I opened the SNAD.





whateve said:


> I wondered about that. It used to be you could only open one claim, so you had to convert the INR to a SNAD or you would lose the chance to open the SNAD. I guess they changed it.


Apparently they did change it because @restricter posted a similar situation here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-469#post-31543735
And she updated here - had to close one case and open another: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-469#post-31543867


----------



## holiday123

sallellen said:


> Never mind. Seller closed the INR and I opened the SNAD.


I hope it wasn't from bagsforsale2017, his items are a crap shoot! I bought 2, I ended missing a rivet and hangtag, one inside all cracked and peeling.


----------



## holiday123

I have 1 business day handling time on my items for sale.  Does that mean the same thing as next business day?  I sold something around 10:30 last night and Ebay note is ship by Friday 8/4.  So basically they counted the 1.5 hours left on Thursday as a business day?  

Just curious because one time I had to open an INR and that was on a Sunday.  I couldn't escalate until the following Friday.  I called Ebay and they said the seller got 3 business days to respond, and that Sunday didn't count and neither did Monday as they got that full business day before the clock started.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I have 1 business day handling time on my items for sale.  Does that mean the same thing as next business day?  I sold something around 10:30 last night and Ebay note is ship by Friday 8/4.  So basically they counted the 1.5 hours left on Thursday as a business day?
> 
> Just curious because one time I had to open an INR and that was on a Sunday.  I couldn't escalate until the following Friday.  I called Ebay and they said the seller got 3 business days to respond, and that Sunday didn't count and neither did Monday as they got that full business day before the clock started.  Does that make any sense?


I also have 1 day handling time, and the messages I get are always the next business day after I make the sale. I don't think their system is sophisticated to take into account the time of the day. I know they don't count Saturdays either, so when I make a sale on Friday, the suggested mailing day is Monday.


----------



## whateve

I've had a problem with ebay search all day. I generally look at new listings for Coach, with refinements for category and/or dollar amount. On a normal day, I can refresh the first page every few minutes and see new listings. Right now at midnight, in the keychain category, the newest listing I'm seeing was listed before 4 PM, and the next newest one was listed around noon. The listings that were put up on August 4 that I can see total 41. Normally there are hundreds listed every day. If I remove the refinements, I can see items in that category that were listed more recently.

It makes me wonder how many of my listings are actually visible to potential buyers.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've had a problem with ebay search all day. I generally look at new listings for Coach, with refinements for category and/or dollar amount. On a normal day, I can refresh the first page every few minutes and see new listings. Right now at midnight, in the keychain category, the newest listing I'm seeing was listed before 4 PM, and the next newest one was listed around noon. The listings that were put up on August 4 that I can see total 41. Normally there are hundreds listed every day. If I remove the refinements, I can see items in that category that were listed more recently.
> 
> It makes me wonder how many of my listings are actually visible to potential buyers.


I think it's glitchy. They're up, then they're down and up again, on and off.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's glitchy. They're up, then they're down and up again, on and off.


I just looked and the most recent listing I'm seeing was put up before midnight. It's never been this bad for this long before.


----------



## becca7401

Hi - hopefully someone can clarify a question I have on feedback. I had a buyer who did not pay for nearly a week. I opened an unpaid item dispute, and at the very last minute the buyer paid. 

I understand if they DIDN"T pay they wouldn't be able to leave neutral/negative feedback. But given that they did pay, are normal feedback options open for them? Because I'm now scared that whatever I do I will end up with neutral/neg, because I sent several unanswered messages and obviously opened the case. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

becca7401 said:


> Hi - hopefully someone can clarify a question I have on feedback. I had a buyer who did not pay for nearly a week. I opened an unpaid item dispute, and at the very last minute the buyer paid.
> 
> I understand if they DIDN"T pay they wouldn't be able to leave neutral/negative feedback. But given that they did pay, are normal feedback options open for them? Because I'm now scared that whatever I do I will end up with neutral/neg, because I sent several unanswered messages and obviously opened the case. Thanks in advance!


Yes, they can leave feedback. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## whateve

Last night I sold a purse on ebay. Today, on my other ebay account, I sold another purse to the same buyer. Weird, right? I hope the buyer actually wants more than one purse. It wouldn't take much to figure out I'm the same seller of both, since I use the same background for my pictures and the ebay IDs are similar.


----------



## EGBDF

Is there some way I can see the calculated shipping price when I'm creating a new listing? I used to be able to see the price after I put in the size/weight/shipping method and now I don't see the price anymore. Now I have to open a new window and look up how much the shipping will be.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Last night I sold a purse on ebay. Today, on my other ebay account, I sold another purse to the same buyer. Weird, right? I hope the buyer actually wants more than one purse. It wouldn't take much to figure out I'm the same seller of both, since I use the same background for my pictures and the ebay IDs are similar.


I think it's just a coincidence but TBH, I don't think that the average shopper would normally recognize similar backgrounds, listing styles or even the similar IDs. 

As a "pursie" buying in "my" category, I do recognize certain sellers and listings. But it's only because I know the category and many of the sellers better than I do in other categories.


----------



## becca7401

Horrible recent experience as a buyer (non-fashion related).

I purchased 32 of an item (mini whiteboards - I'm a teacher, for my pupils to use). The seller only sent 8 of them (although the delivery label marked it as 32). However, it was a Hermes "small" package which would have been no way big enough for 32; it needed a fairly large box.

I contacted the seller, who said that he packed it himself and there was 'no way' they only sent me 8. I (incorrectly) started an item not received dispute, whereby he immediately entered the tracking number and won). I've now asked for a refund/started a return on the basis of missing parts. The seller hasn't responded - I don't expect him to. The only 'evidence' I have is photos of the open package, which clearly show the size and the fact there was only room for 8 in there, plus the fact that Hermes don't offer a service big enough for the order size.

Am I likely to win the case? I know - having sold a fair amount myself - eBay is VERY buyer friendly. But this seller is pulling a scam and I'm actually quite angry at the fact eBay might refund me but not penalise him for being so shady.


----------



## whateve

becca7401 said:


> Horrible recent experience as a buyer (non-fashion related).
> 
> I purchased 32 of an item (mini whiteboards - I'm a teacher, for my pupils to use). The seller only sent 8 of them (although the delivery label marked it as 32). However, it was a Hermes "small" package which would have been no way big enough for 32; it needed a fairly large box.
> 
> I contacted the seller, who said that he packed it himself and there was 'no way' they only sent me 8. I (incorrectly) started an item not received dispute, whereby he immediately entered the tracking number and won). I've now asked for a refund/started a return on the basis of missing parts. The seller hasn't responded - I don't expect him to. The only 'evidence' I have is photos of the open package, which clearly show the size and the fact there was only room for 8 in there, plus the fact that Hermes don't offer a service big enough for the order size.
> 
> Am I likely to win the case? I know - having sold a fair amount myself - eBay is VERY buyer friendly. But this seller is pulling a scam and I'm actually quite angry at the fact eBay might refund me but not penalise him for being so shady.


In my experience, ebay usually believes the buyer. When it is a case of he said, she said, they usually side with the buyer. How much money is involved?


----------



## BeenBurned

becca7401 said:


> I (incorrectly) started an item not received dispute, whereby he immediately entered the tracking number and won).


Call ebay and tell them you opened the wrong type of case. Explain that since you "didn't receive" 24 of the 32 items you ordered, that's why you opened "not received" but it should have been SNAD.

See if they'll reopen and change it.

if you don't succeed, open SNAD through Paypal.

ETA: Would you post a link to the listing? I'd like to see the seller's history and feedback.

ETA again: Please tell me you didn't buy from a seller in China.


----------



## becca7401

whateve said:


> In my experience, ebay usually believes the buyer. When it is a case of he said, she said, they usually side with the buyer. How much money is involved?



Around £60 - it's not a huge amount in the grand scheme of things, but my school has no money for this kind of thing so I'm paying out of my own pocket and I've been scammed


----------



## becca7401

BeenBurned said:


> Call ebay and tell them you opened the wrong type of case. Explain that since you "didn't receive" 24 of the 32 items you ordered, that's why you opened "not received" but it should have been SNAD.
> 
> See if they'll reopen and change it.
> 
> if you don't succeed, open SNAD through Paypal.
> 
> ETA: Would you post a link to the listing? I'd like to see the seller's history and feedback.
> 
> ETA again: Please tell me you didn't buy from a seller in China.



Thanks! This is what they did for me, so thanks for the advice. I still don't think the seller is likely to respond though so I will have to wait out the 8 days.

Here's the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A4-Dry-Wi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

And not China! That's why I thought it would be trustworthy....


----------



## BeenBurned

becca7401 said:


> Thanks! This is what they did for me, so thanks for the advice. I still don't think the seller is likely to respond though so I will have to wait out the 8 days.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A4-Dry-Wipe-Magnetic-Mini-Office-Whiteboard-Notice-Memo-White-Board-Pen-Eraser/112479041138?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> And not China! That's why I thought it would be trustworthy....


I'm glad it wasn't China because on first glance, I saw a ton of them coming from China. 

This is a he-said/she-said case and you need to take detailed pictures of the package, box size, label to show that that was the box it came in, etc. to show that what you say you received is actually what you claim. 

Good luck.


----------



## threadbender

It is not their first complaint of not receiving the total number of items. And, the feedback indicates they are not helpful.


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> It is not their first complaint of not receiving the total number of items. And, the feedback indicates they are not helpful.


Maybe they can't count.


----------



## i_love_vinegar

I bought some items recently on eBay *from an American*. They ended up being counterfeit. After patiently waiting for the seller to offer a return shipping label and sending me rude messages, I left him negative feedback for each item.  I can't recall the last time I left negative feedback (the few times I've had issues, I usually can work things out with the seller) so I contacted eBay to report that the items are fake and the seller refused to refund 100% my money if/when I send the items back. Even though the items are fake, eBay said I still need to return them (I'd rather they go in the TRASH where they belong). Luckily my negative feedbacks *destroyed* the counterfeit-seller's feedback, but I'm sad to say that I saw the other items he sold recently and even though I won my items at excellent prices (if they were authentic...), many other eBayers paid 3-5x as much as I did trying to win his other fake items. I feel bad for all these people who are going to be walking around with fake designer items they believe to be authentic, or who are familiar with the genuine products and have to argue with this a**hole of a seller. 

Just need to get this off my chest, because even after sending photographic evidence his items are fake, he sent me messages stating "I said no refunds in the listing" and "Complain all you want, I'm not refunding the shipping for any of these items"


----------



## whateve

i_love_vinegar said:


> I bought some items recently on eBay *from an American*. They ended up being counterfeit. After patiently waiting for the seller to offer a return shipping label and sending me rude messages, I left him negative feedback for each item.  I can't recall the last time I left negative feedback (the few times I've had issues, I usually can work things out with the seller) so I contacted eBay to report that the items are fake and the seller refused to refund 100% my money if/when I send the items back. Even though the items are fake, eBay said I still need to return them (I'd rather they go in the TRASH where they belong). Luckily my negative feedbacks *destroyed* the counterfeit-seller's feedback, but I'm sad to say that I saw the other items he sold recently and even though I won my items at excellent prices (if they were authentic...), many other eBayers paid 3-5x as much as I did trying to win his other fake items. I feel bad for all these people who are going to be walking around with fake designer items they believe to be authentic, or who are familiar with the genuine products and have to argue with this a**hole of a seller.
> 
> Just need to get this off my chest, because even after sending photographic evidence his items are fake, he sent me messages stating "I said no refunds in the listing" and "Complain all you want, I'm not refunding the shipping for any of these items"


I'm sorry you had to deal with this. Just curious, why is the word "American" underlined?


----------



## i_love_vinegar

whateve said:


> I'm sorry you had to deal with this. Just curious, why is the word "American" underlined?


Because a lot of people associate counterfeits with Chinese sellers, but mine was from the U.S. (I looked up the seller online, and he's 100% American).


----------



## BeenBurned

i_love_vinegar said:


> I bought some items recently on eBay *from an American*. They ended up being counterfeit. After patiently waiting for the seller to offer a return shipping label and sending me rude messages, I left him negative feedback for each item.  I can't recall the last time I left negative feedback (the few times I've had issues, I usually can work things out with the seller) so I contacted eBay to report that the items are fake and the seller refused to refund 100% my money if/when I send the items back. Even though the items are fake, eBay said I still need to return them (I'd rather they go in the TRASH where they belong). Luckily my negative feedbacks *destroyed* the counterfeit-seller's feedback, but I'm sad to say that I saw the other items he sold recently and even though I won my items at excellent prices (if they were authentic...), many other eBayers paid 3-5x as much as I did trying to win his other fake items. I feel bad for all these people who are going to be walking around with fake designer items they believe to be authentic, or who are familiar with the genuine products and have to argue with this a**hole of a seller.
> 
> Just need to get this off my chest, because even after sending photographic evidence his items are fake, he sent me messages stating "I said no refunds in the listing" and "Complain all you want, I'm not refunding the shipping for any of these items"





whateve said:


> I'm sorry you had to deal with this. Just curious, why is the word "American" underlined?





i_love_vinegar said:


> Because a lot of people associate counterfeits with Chinese sellers, but mine was from the U.S. (I looked up the seller online, and he's 100% American).


The recent reference to Chinese sellers was because of the type of items she'd purchased and that my ebay search for that key word turned up lots of that type of item from Chinese sellers. (It wasn't designer items nor a faked category.)

But there are fakes from sellers in every country of the world. I reported a LOT of fakes and 99.9% are from US sellers.

That said, how do you know the items are fake? I didn't see any authentication requests that you'd made.


----------



## tnguye78

hello guys!
I had a seller refund my payment and sent a message that she lost the item.. I want to give a negative feedback but it still gives me an option to buy it. How do I proceed? I don't want a strike against me

EDIT: it seems to be cancelled. So does that mean I cannot do anything about tit?


----------



## BeenBurned

tnguye78 said:


> hello guys!
> I had a seller refund my payment and sent a message that she lost the item.. I want to give a negative feedback but it still gives me an option to buy it. How do I proceed? I don't want a strike against me


If you paid and she refunded the payment, you can leave feedback. 

It'll show as payment being due but you won't get a strike.


----------



## threadbender

tnguye78 said:


> hello guys!
> I had a seller refund my payment and sent a message that she lost the item.. I want to give a negative feedback but it still gives me an option to buy it. How do I proceed? I don't want a strike against me
> 
> EDIT: it seems to be cancelled. So does that mean I cannot do anything about tit?


I know you are disappointed but, is it possible they really did lose it? Were they rude or anything? I am just asking why the run to a negative? We are all human and things can happen. I would be glad I got my money back quickly. Now, if the item were to be relisted, that would change everything. I guess what I am saying is, maybe hold off on feedback. You have plenty of time to leave it.

jmho


----------



## i_love_vinegar

BeenBurned said:


> That said, how do you know the items are fake? I didn't see any authentication requests that you'd made.


What I received are pretty obvious fakes. They were missing quite a few details of the real items (I bought watches), including having a generic crown, Chinese movement, and pleather band despite stating "genuine leather". There was no need to open an authentication request.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Hoping for some advice on a return request that I'm about to make to a seller.
I've had a pre-owned bag (bought on eBay) for two weeks now and the smell of something like Febreze or similar is truly overwhelming.  Nauseating.  The bag is coated canvas with a fabric interior and I've been airing it without success for 2 weeks - in fact the awful fake smell is now settling in my house.  Seller is a big ebay seller and offers 30 day returns with 10% restocking charge.  This is not a change of mind return for me - I really like the bag but I don't think the sickening smell is coming out anytime soon.
Should I swallow the 10% restocking without complaint?    It's quite a lot of money and I have to ship it from Australia back to the USA, having already paid high shipping for delivery.  Of course no smells were mentioned in the listing.

And slightly OT but this is the only the second time I've purchased a pre-owned bag from eBay and the first time the bag smelled like it had been used as an ashtray - only a heavy smoker wouldn't have noticed the stench.  It was a gorgeous hard to find bag that I reluctantly sent back for full refund and the seller apologised for not mentioning the odour.
So no more pre-owned bags for me  

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated - thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Hoping for some advice on a return request that I'm about to make to a seller.
> I've had a pre-owned bag (bought on eBay) for two weeks now and the smell of something like Febreze or similar is truly overwhelming.  Nauseating.  The bag is coated canvas with a fabric interior and I've been airing it without success for 2 weeks - in fact the awful fake smell is now settling in my house.  Seller is a big ebay seller and offers 30 day returns with 10% restocking charge.  This is not a change of mind return for me - I really like the bag but I don't think the sickening smell is coming out anytime soon.
> Should I swallow the 10% restocking without complaint?    It's quite a lot of money and I have to ship it from Australia back to the USA, having already paid high shipping for delivery.  Of course no smells were mentioned in the listing.


Since the seller does have a 30 day return policy and you're well within that timeframe, you needn't worry about having a problem getting her to agree to it. Many sellers who say there "may be a restocking fee" don't charge it when the reason for the return is valid. 

I agree that in this case, odor coupled with international postage, the seller should pay for return shipping and eat the 10% restocking fee. If a smell is strong enough to make you sick, disclosure should have been made. 

I'd let the seller know you want to return it, politely explaining how strong the fumes are. You might also offer the constructive criticism that she might consider avoiding (or at least disclosing) Febreeze or similar products because many buyers avoid items treated that way. 


Straight-Laced said:


> So no more pre-owned bags for me


I'm sorry you struck out twice with pre-owned items but I think you should think twice about giving up buying them. 

Not all sellers omit describing odors and in fact, I think most are honest because if they're smart, they realize that honesty and transparency will help avoid disappointed buyers and returns.


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Hoping for some advice on a return request that I'm about to make to a seller.
> I've had a pre-owned bag (bought on eBay) for two weeks now and the smell of something like Febreze or similar is truly overwhelming.  Nauseating.  The bag is coated canvas with a fabric interior and I've been airing it without success for 2 weeks - in fact the awful fake smell is now settling in my house.  Seller is a big ebay seller and offers 30 day returns with 10% restocking charge.  This is not a change of mind return for me - I really like the bag but I don't think the sickening smell is coming out anytime soon.
> Should I swallow the 10% restocking without complaint?    It's quite a lot of money and I have to ship it from Australia back to the USA, having already paid high shipping for delivery.  Of course no smells were mentioned in the listing.
> 
> And slightly OT but this is the only the second time I've purchased a pre-owned bag from eBay and the first time the bag smelled like it had been used as an ashtray - only a heavy smoker wouldn't have noticed the stench.  It was a gorgeous hard to find bag that I reluctantly sent back for full refund and the seller apologised for not mentioning the odour.
> So no more pre-owned bags for me
> 
> Any thoughts on this would be appreciated - thanks


You just have bad luck! I've bought many preowned bags on ebay and very few have had odors. Coated canvas is notorious for absorbing odors and not releasing them. I doubt you would ever be able to remove the smell. I agree with BeenBurned. You should ask the seller to waive the restocking fee and postage.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> You just have bad luck! I've bought many preowned bags on ebay and very few have had odors. *Coated canvas is notorious for absorbing odors and not releasing them.* I doubt you would ever be able to remove the smell. I agree with BeenBurned. You should ask the seller to waive the restocking fee and postage.


Wow - until now I had no idea that coated canvas was an odour risk.  I'm new to coated canvas so will tread warily in future even if I buy new from a store.  Thanks so much for the information.
And I hope that I _had_ bad luck - maybe it will be third time lucky for me some time in future


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> Since the seller does have a 30 day return policy and you're well within that timeframe, you needn't worry about having a problem getting her to agree to it. Many sellers who say there "may be a restocking fee" don't charge it when the reason for the return is valid.
> 
> I agree that in this case, odor coupled with international postage, the seller should pay for return shipping and eat the 10% restocking fee. If a smell is strong enough to make you sick, disclosure should have been made.
> 
> I'd let the seller know you want to return it, politely explaining how strong the fumes are. You might also offer the constructive criticism that she might consider avoiding (or at least disclosing) Febreeze or similar products because many buyers avoid items treated that way.
> 
> I'm sorry you struck out twice with pre-owned items but I think you should think twice about giving up buying them.
> 
> Not all sellers omit describing odors and in fact, I think most are honest because if they're smart, they realize that honesty and transparency will help avoid disappointed buyers and returns.



Thank you!  I'll let the seller know that the lingering, overwhelming odour of Febreeze or a similar product is the reason for return and hope she plays nice with the restocking fee.  I notice that a lot of big sellers do mention odours in their listings but perhaps others think they can get away with the odour of a so called odour eliminator.

Probably I'll try again with pre-owned bags in future but unless they've mentioned an odour or odour free in the listing I plan to specifically ask sellers about it before bidding/buying.
Thanks once again BeenBurned


----------



## Straight-Laced

Another issue, my selling this time.
I have a NWT (NAP security tags attached as well as designer tags) up for auction.  Another seller, selling a very similar bag at auction - same design in the same colour but a different size - has contacted me asking for my bag's serial number.  She is selling her bag as NWOT ( "only used a few times" grrrrr ) and hasn't provided a photo of her bag's serial number in the listing.  I'm thinking that a photo of my bag's serial number (from the inside of my bag) could look exactly like her bag, if she chose to copy my photo.  
Am I being overly suspicious?
For some reason I don't especially like/trust this seller-potential buyer (could be the NWOT thing).  Also the price of her bag is way too low in my opinion, but it's her auction so ...
Should I assume that's she's genuinely interested in purchasing my bag and send her a photo of the serial number?
Any thoughts on this would be appreciated!


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Another issue, my selling this time.
> I have a NWT (NAP security tags attached as well as designer tags) up for auction.  Another seller, selling a very similar bag at auction - same design in the same colour but a different size - has contacted me asking for my bag's serial number.  She is selling her bag as NWOT ( "only used a few times" grrrrr ) and hasn't provided a photo of her bag's serial number in the listing.  I'm thinking that a photo of my bag's serial number (from the inside of my bag) could look exactly like her bag, if she chose to copy my photo.
> Am I being overly suspicious?
> For some reason I don't especially like/trust this seller-potential buyer (could be the NWOT thing).  Also the price of her bag is way too low in my opinion, but it's her auction so ...
> Should I assume that's she's genuinely interested in purchasing my bag and send her a photo of the serial number?
> Any thoughts on this would be appreciated!


That's a difficult question. I'm wondering why you don't include the serial number picture in your listing. Are buyers going to buy your item if the information needed for authentication isn't in your listing? If you posted it in your listing and she stole it to put in her listing, you could report her to ebay for picture theft.


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Another issue, my selling this time.
> I have a NWT (NAP security tags attached as well as designer tags) up for auction.  Another seller, selling a very similar bag at auction - same design in the same colour but a different size - has contacted me asking for my bag's serial number.  She is selling her bag as NWOT ( "only used a few times" grrrrr ) and hasn't provided a photo of her bag's serial number in the listing.  I'm thinking that a photo of my bag's serial number (from the inside of my bag) could look exactly like her bag, if she chose to copy my photo.
> Am I being overly suspicious?
> For some reason I don't especially like/trust this seller-potential buyer (could be the NWOT thing).  Also the price of her bag is way too low in my opinion, but it's her auction so ...
> Should I assume that's she's genuinely interested in purchasing my bag and send her a photo of the serial number?
> Any thoughts on this would be appreciated!





whateve said:


> That's a difficult question. I'm wondering why you don't include the serial number picture in your listing. Are buyers going to buy your item if the information needed for authentication isn't in your listing? If you posted it in your listing and she stole it to put in her listing, you could report her to ebay for picture theft.


It's my opinion that sellers should show all necessary pictures that would prove authenticity of their items.

While there are dishonest picture thieves, you aren't helping them if you show pictures but are actually hurting yourself and buyers by not showing required pictures. Buyers and authenticators can't authenticate your listings and many buyers will just hit the back button.

As for the other seller's question about the serial number, it sounds like she only wants to know the number, which doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Kidclarke

So I recently moved into a new place and changed my eBay address to the new place. I ordered something small ($11) and had it sent to my new address. I went on vacation for a couple of days and I expected my package to be here when I got back. No package when I got home so I checked the tracking and it says it was forwarded.

"Your item was forwarded to a different address at 10:10 am on August 10, 2017 in HUNTINGTON BEACH, CA. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect."

I have never seen this before. I double checked my address and it's correct. I called the post office but couldn't get through to someone so I used the automated system and I'm hoping I am able to pick up my item. As for future packages I am wondering if the seller made a mistake or is the previous tenant having mail forwarded and the post office is sending it to them? The seller wasn't much help, they just said call USPS. I just want to make sure my future mail isn't sent to the previous tenant. I am going to the post office tomorrow but I was hoping to get an answer here since I'll be worrying until the post office opens tomorrow.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> So I recently moved into a new place and changed my eBay address to the new place. I ordered something small ($11) and had it sent to my new address. I went on vacation for a couple of days and I expected my package to be here when I got back. No package when I got home so I checked the tracking and it says it was forwarded.
> 
> "Your item was forwarded to a different address at 10:10 am on August 10, 2017 in HUNTINGTON BEACH, CA. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect."
> 
> I have never seen this before. I double checked my address and it's correct. I called the post office but couldn't get through to someone so I used the automated system and I'm hoping I am able to pick up my item. As for future packages I am wondering if the seller made a mistake or is the previous tenant having mail forwarded and the post office is sending it to them? The seller wasn't much help, they just said call USPS. I just want to make sure my future mail isn't sent to the previous tenant. I am going to the post office tomorrow but I was hoping to get an answer here since I'll be worrying until the post office opens tomorrow.


Did you get your regular mail forwarded from your old address? Have you gotten any other mail that has been forwarded to you, or anything that is addressed to you at your new address? If you are receiving mail, I don't think it is because of the previous tenant's forwarding instructions, but it could happen. If it gets delivered to the wrong address, I believe the seller is on the hook because you can prove it wasn't delivered to an address in your zip code.


----------



## holiday123

Which is worse for a seller : an INR or if they cancel a transaction? Do either of them count against the seller anymore? If they cancel the transaction by lying saying buyer issue, does buyer have to agree or is that a loophole to use to get out of a defect? 

I'm the buyer in this case and am on the last day (8 days after purchase)  before I can open an INR. Seller has ignored all my messages so I'd hope to ding her account. Can she just cancel and avoid the ding...or are there not even dings anymore these days?


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Which is worse for a seller : an INR or if they cancel a transaction? Do either of them count against the seller anymore? If they cancel the transaction by lying saying buyer issue, does buyer have to agree or is that a loophole to use to get out of a defect?
> 
> I'm the buyer in this case and am on the last day (8 days after purchase)  before I can open an INR. Seller has ignored all my messages so I'd hope to ding her account. Can she just cancel and avoid the ding...or are there not even dings anymore these days?


If you paid, the item didn't arrive and the seller can't provide tracking to show delivery, you'll win the dispute and will be able to leave feedback.

I'm not sure whether you have to agree to the cancellation but if he puts that in as the reason, I'd be on the phone SOOOOOO fast with ebay, point out all the negs and tell them (ebay) that you did NOT agree to the cancellation.

This seller not only deserves a defect but should be naru!

(ETA: I'm assuming this is the Coach seller with all the bags with several negs for undisclosed damage, returns, relisting, etc.)


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> If you paid, the item didn't arrive and the seller can't provide tracking to show delivery, you'll win the dispute and will be able to leave feedback.
> 
> I'm not sure whether you have to agree to the cancellation but if he puts that in as the reason, I'd be on the phone SOOOOOO fast with ebay, point out all the negs and tell them (ebay) that you did NOT agree to the cancellation.
> 
> This seller not only deserves a defect but should be naru!
> 
> (ETA: I'm assuming this is the Coach seller with all the bags with several negs for undisclosed damage, returns, relisting, etc.)


Yes, same seller. I never left feedback for the beat up tote he sent me because the issue was resolved and I was quickly refunded. I also don't like leaving anything except positive (if bad I don't leave anything) because I don't want my feedback left for others showing negatives.   However, considering I cannot get the seller to ship or acknowledge my other order, I feel like leaving a negative for each transaction and getting them  naru'd! Is that wrong?


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Yes, same seller. I never left feedback for the beat up tote he sent me because the issue was resolved and I was quickly refunded. *I also don't like leaving anything except positive (if bad I don't leave anything) because I don't want my feedback left for others showing negatives.  * However, considering I cannot get the seller to ship or acknowledge my other order, I feel like leaving a negative for each transaction and getting them  naru'd! Is that wrong?


There are times when negs are absolutely earned by sellers and not indicative of a PITA buyer. But other sellers looking at your feedback left might not know that. (However when they see an issue, they do check the seller in question and when the seller is found to have multiple negs, the conclusion to be drawn is that the seller is the issue.)

That said, it's not a bad idea to use a separate buying ID if you are also a seller.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> Did you get your regular mail forwarded from your old address? Have you gotten any other mail that has been forwarded to you, or anything that is addressed to you at your new address? If you are receiving mail, I don't think it is because of the previous tenant's forwarding instructions, but it could happen. If it gets delivered to the wrong address, I believe the seller is on the hook because you can prove it wasn't delivered to an address in your zip code.


My regular mail is to my parents house, new bills for my water, gas, electric, etc have arrived here okay. That's why I thought it was weird, I'm making my way to the post office now.


----------



## Kidclarke

The post office didn't have it and they said my stuff wasn't being forwarded, but the manager person wrote down my info. 

The tracking has changed though, it said "Return to Sender Processed" and the next thing it said was "Redelivery Scheduled - The customer has requested that the Postal Service redeliver this item on an unknown date in HUNTINGTN BCH, CA 92646." 

I am hoping this means going to the post office started a redelivery. I am so glad it's not an expensive item, just so odd I've never come across this. Post office is off their game this week cause another package being sent to my work got sent from close by to Arizona and it's making its way back.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> The tracking has changed though, it said "Return to Sender Processed" and the next thing it said was "Redelivery Scheduled - The customer has requested that the Postal Service redeliver this item on an unknown date in HUNTINGTN BCH, CA 92646."


If you're in Huntington Beach, it should be on its way.


----------



## Kidclarke

I am in HB, just got an email saying it was delivered to my address, but the tracking shows "Your item has been delivered to the original sender at 8:14 am on August 17, 2017 in BEALLSVILLE, PA 15313"
I am not home but my roommate said there's nothing there. What on earth is going on USPS.  

I hope the seller doesn't think I'm playing games or something, I am baffled. I get other mail and roommates have received stuff from Amazon so nothing else is being forwarded. I also have the correct address on eBay so unless the seller hand wrote the shipping label, not sure how this happened.


----------



## Maijp

Hi alls !

I have a trouble with my English understandings of pad/ Ct meaning. Please kindly answer my silly question
about the Pad amounts I will get when buy this product.
My understanding is that 2 Ct will be 4 pads in total ( 1 Ct is 2 pads). Is it correct?

Thank you for your kind and time !


http://m.ebay.com/itm/Mr-Clean-Eras...Cleaning-Pads-2-Ct-/292159570076?nav=WATCHING


----------



## nicole0612

Maijp said:


> Hi alls !
> 
> I have a trouble with my English understandings of pad/ Ct meaning. Please kindly answer my silly question
> about the Pad amounts I will get when buy this product.
> My understanding is that 2 Ct will be 4 pads in total ( 1 Ct is 2 pads). Is it correct?
> 
> Thank you for your kind and time !
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Mr-Clean-Eras...Cleaning-Pads-2-Ct-/292159570076?nav=WATCHING



Hi, The listing is very poorly worded because it creates confusion, but I actually think that when you buy this item you get a total of two. I think he would have mentioned it to boxes somewhere if it was a total of four.


----------



## becca7401

BeenBurned said:


> I'm glad it wasn't China because on first glance, I saw a ton of them coming from China.
> 
> This is a he-said/she-said case and you need to take detailed pictures of the package, box size, label to show that that was the box it came in, etc. to show that what you say you received is actually what you claim.
> 
> Good luck.



Sorry to bother you with this again! I'm hoping for a little bit more advice, if you get a moment.

As everyone expected, eBay sided with me (in around 180 seconds) but I am now being told to return the items to the seller. However, when I created the return request I only stated that I was missing 24/32 items and the 'projected return amount' eBay is showing for me is for those 24 only. So, if I return the 8 I received I will still be out of pocket because I'll be receiving a refund for 24 items, not 32, and have no items at all. Hopefully that makes sense! So what do I do? Should I send the 8, and square it with eBay afterwards? Or send an empty box? From the way the seller has acted, I'm not expecting them to make it easy for me to get the refund whatever I do.


----------



## whateve

becca7401 said:


> Sorry to bother you with this again! I'm hoping for a little bit more advice, if you get a moment.
> 
> As everyone expected, eBay sided with me (in around 180 seconds) but I am now being told to return the items to the seller. However, when I created the return request I only stated that I was missing 24/32 items and the 'projected return amount' eBay is showing for me is for those 24 only. So, if I return the 8 I received I will still be out of pocket because I'll be receiving a refund for 24 items, not 32, and have no items at all. Hopefully that makes sense! So what do I do? Should I send the 8, and square it with eBay afterwards? Or send an empty box? From the way the seller has acted, I'm not expecting them to make it easy for me to get the refund whatever I do.


Are you sure the projected return amount is for the 24? Does the seller have a restocking fee that might account for the amount difference? What are you using for your return reason? It should be something that indicates not as described.


----------



## becca7401

whateve said:


> Are you sure the projected return amount is for the 24? Does the seller have a restocking fee that might account for the amount difference? What are you using for your return reason? It should be something that indicates not as described.



Yes, definitely for the 24. When I originally opened the "not as described" dispute, it had the option for missing items and a drop down menu for me to select how many were missing. This is how they know that it's the 24 that are the option. All through the process, when I go onto the return it states the return amount to be the value of the 24 items, not the 32 and the same is true now that eBay have decided in my favour.

It's not that I have a problem with returning the 8 items, but the seller has been absolutely vile to me in their messages and I not expecting them to do anything without a fight.


----------



## whateve

becca7401 said:


> Yes, definitely for the 24. When I originally opened the "not as described" dispute, it had the option for missing items and a drop down menu for me to select how many were missing. This is how they know that it's the 24 that are the option. All through the process, when I go onto the return it states the return amount to be the value of the 24 items, not the 32 and the same is true now that eBay have decided in my favour.
> 
> It's not that I have a problem with returning the 8 items, but the seller has been absolutely vile to me in their messages and I not expecting them to do anything without a fight.


I think that even though it is called a return request, you won't be expected to return anything, just receive a refund for the 24. You might want to call ebay to clarify. Is this what you want? Do you have a use for the 8, if you don't get the entire lot you ordered?


----------



## becca7401

whateve said:


> I think that even though it is called a return request, you won't be expected to return anything, just receive a refund for the 24. You might want to call ebay to clarify. Is this what you want? Do you have a use for the 8, if you don't get the entire lot you ordered?



Yes, I think I will have to call them in the morning (the customer service is closed in the UK right now) as eBay have provided me with a returns label etc. I ordered the missing 24 from Amazon so if I return the 8 I will be 8 short, but they are a similar cost on Amazon and I have Prime free delivery so I can get another 8 without too much difficulty.


----------



## lovebug702

Hi. I bought a few bags from BagsforSale2017 and only received 2 of them even though all 4 of them were marked as delivered (he used the same tracking number for each purse). I opened a case with eBay and said that I didn't get 2 of the bags and the seller responded pretty quicly and said that 2 of them were sent back to them for not enough postage. He has sold quite a few bags so I was shocked that he didn't know how to ship something properly. The seller said to close the case and they would ship them the next day, so I did. A week later, I still never got the bags and reached out to the seller and they have been ignoring me. I contacted eBay and they said that once a case is closed, it can't be open again. So I contacted PayPal and for some reason it's not letting me open a case, so I'll probably have to call them. 

I closed the case because I had bought a few other bags from this seller and received them so I trusted that they would send the 2 bags and I didn't know that once a case is closed, it can't be reopened. I would have never closed it. I don't know what to do at this point and I'm angry that he stole my money and didn't send me the bags! 

And then all of a sudden, this seller got a lot of negative reviews at once and it looks like I'm not the only one he is screwing! What do I do?


----------



## whateve

lovebug702 said:


> Hi. I bought a few bags from BagsforSale2017 and only received 2 of them even though all 4 of them were marked as delivered (he used the same tracking number for each purse). I opened a case with eBay and said that I didn't get 2 of the bags and the seller responded pretty quicly and said that 2 of them were sent back to them for not enough postage. He has sold quite a few bags so I was shocked that he didn't know how to ship something properly. The seller said to close the case and they would ship them the next day, so I did. A week later, I still never got the bags and reached out to the seller and they have been ignoring me. I contacted eBay and they said that once a case is closed, it can't be open again. So I contacted PayPal and for some reason it's not letting me open a case, so I'll probably have to call them.
> 
> I closed the case because I had bought a few other bags from this seller and received them so I trusted that they would send the 2 bags and I didn't know that once a case is closed, it can't be reopened. I would have never closed it. I don't know what to do at this point and I'm angry that he stole my money and didn't send me the bags!
> 
> And then all of a sudden, this seller got a lot of negative reviews at once and it looks like I'm not the only one he is screwing! What do I do?


I guess you know now not to close a case until you receive your bags. Call paypal to see why they won't let you open a case. There used to be a rule that you couldn't open a case with both ebay and paypal. I thought that went away when they split the companies. If you funded your purchase with a credit card, your last resort is opening a dispute with them.


----------



## lovebug702

whateve said:


> I guess you know now not to close a case until you receive your bags. Call paypal to see why they won't let you open a case. There used to be a rule that you couldn't open a case with both ebay and paypal. I thought that went away when they split the companies. If you funded your purchase with a credit card, your last resort is opening a dispute with them.



Thanks! I used PayPal Credit and it's the 6 month promotion thing. I haven't even paid it off yet. I could with my credit card and then call them? Is that what you are saying? I had spoke to eBay and they said I should be able to open a case with PayPal, but now it makes sense why I can't. Since I bought a few other bags from the same seller, I opened up a return on the ones I received to see if I can make up for those bags that he took my money on. Someone told me that eBay still makes you ship those bags back even if the seller doesn't respond to the open case? Is that right?


----------



## whateve

lovebug702 said:


> Thanks! I used PayPal Credit and it's the 6 month promotion thing. I haven't even paid it off yet. I could with my credit card and then call them? Is that what you are saying? I had spoke to eBay and they said I should be able to open a case with PayPal, but now it makes sense why I can't. Since I bought a few other bags from the same seller, I opened up a return on the ones I received to see if I can make up for those bags that he took my money on. Someone told me that eBay still makes you ship those bags back even if the seller doesn't respond to the open case? Is that right?


I don't think you can pay off your paypal credit bill with a credit card. Even if you did, your dispute with your credit card company would be against your paypal credit bill, not ebay, and not the ebay seller, so it wouldn't work. Even if you used paypal credit and haven't paid yet, you should still be able to open a paypal case. I would call them and tell them what happened, that you closed the ebay case in error and how the seller promised to send the bags but didn't.


----------



## whateve

In case anyone was wondering.... I bought an item for $15 with free shipping. The seller ended up spending $13.60 to ship. However, regardless of the fact that he lost money on the transaction, the item I received was not as described. I opened a case and he said he would let ebay decide since in his mind I paid less than $2 for the item so I shouldn't complain. Ebay decided in my favor. In order to get my refund I have to ship the bag back. That is going to cost the seller another $13.60 or so.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> In case anyone was wondering.... I bought an item for $15 with free shipping. The seller ended up spending $13.60 to ship. However, regardless of the fact that he lost money on the transaction, the item I received was not as described. I opened a case and he said he would let ebay decide since in his mind I paid less than $2 for the item so I shouldn't complain. Ebay decided in my favor. In order to get my refund I have to ship the bag back. That is going to cost the seller another $13.60 or so.


Ouch!


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> In case anyone was wondering.... I bought an item for $15 with free shipping. The seller ended up spending $13.60 to ship. However, regardless of the fact that he lost money on the transaction, the item I received was not as described. I opened a case and he said he would let ebay decide since in his mind I paid less than $2 for the item so I shouldn't complain. Ebay decided in my favor. In order to get my refund I have to ship the bag back. That is going to cost the seller another $13.60 or so.


what a mess!


----------



## becca7401

whateve said:


> In case anyone was wondering.... I bought an item for $15 with free shipping. The seller ended up spending $13.60 to ship. However, regardless of the fact that he lost money on the transaction, the item I received was not as described. I opened a case and he said he would let ebay decide since in his mind I paid less than $2 for the item so I shouldn't complain. Ebay decided in my favor. In order to get my refund I have to ship the bag back. That is going to cost the seller another $13.60 or so.



That's ridiculous - surely they will realise accepting the return will cost money so they should just refund you now??


----------



## whateve

becca7401 said:


> That's ridiculous - surely they will realise accepting the return will cost money so they should just refund you now??


I don't think this seller is very bright. If he were, he would realize that after ebay and paypal fees, he was at a loss. The smart thing to do would be to tell me to keep the bag and just refund, but maybe he doesn't want me to end up with a free bag, even one that would cost quite a bit to repair.


----------



## aimii

How much seller protection is there on eBay? I've never sold before, but I'm thinking about selling a Burberry coat NWT right now. I'm a bit worried about having the item damaged in some way and then getting a charge back from the buyer. Is there any way to buy additional protection?

I've used the search function to look for answers to this, but most of the posts are negative experiences with this (could it be that strong experiences are posted more?). I do like the coat myself, so if selling it were to become a headache like that I'd prefer to keep it.


----------



## whateve

aimii said:


> How much seller protection is there on eBay? I've never sold before, but I'm thinking about selling a Burberry coat NWT right now. I'm a bit worried about having the item damaged in some way and then getting a charge back from the buyer. Is there any way to buy additional protection?
> 
> I've used the search function to look for answers to this, but most of the posts are negative experiences with this (could it be that strong experiences are posted more?). I do like the coat myself, so if selling it were to become a headache like that I'd prefer to keep it.


You need to wrap your package very securely. After wrapping in tissue paper, I always put my item in a plastic bag, then place it in the box, with lots of padding. If there isn't enough padding, the box might be smashed. You can buy insurance for your package with whichever carrier you are using, so you'll be able to file a claim if the carrier causes damage or loses the package. If the item sells for more than $750 (including shipping) you are required to have the carrier collect a signature upon delivery. There is always the risk you will get a dishonest buyer who will claim it isn't as described. Luckily, most buyers are honest. There are pros and cons to accepting returns. Some buyers will damage an item just to force a return. If you take a return, you have almost no recourse if the buyer returns an empty box or a damaged item. That is the risk you take when selling. Horror stories are very rare. You're right, when things are going smoothly, no one talks about it. You usually only see the negative experiences posted here. I've been selling for several years. Most sales have no problems.


----------



## Cogmarks

aimii said:


> How much seller protection is there on eBay? I've never sold before, but I'm thinking about selling a Burberry coat NWT right now. I'm a bit worried about having the item damaged in some way and then getting a charge back from the buyer. Is there any way to buy additional protection?
> 
> I've used the search function to look for answers to this, but most of the posts are negative experiences with this (could it be that strong experiences are posted more?). I do like the coat myself, so if selling it were to become a headache like that I'd prefer to keep it.



I have been selling on eBay for 8 years with most of my items selling for several hundred up to $1500. I have had happy buyers and no problems until 2016. Out of the 12 items I sold last year, I had 3 bad buyers. I had two buyers steal from me and one left neutral feedback because I wouldn't cancel a sale right after he ran the bidding up. The hoops I had to jump through with PayPal were unacceptable to me. I am putting jewelry on True Facet and other items on Tradesy, the Real Real, etc. EBay is the easiest format to sell on, and you stand to make the most profit, but if you get a dishonest buyer, it may not be worth it. Good luck selling your coat.


----------



## chicinthecity777

aimii said:


> How much seller protection is there on eBay? I've never sold before, but I'm thinking about selling a Burberry coat NWT right now. I'm a bit worried about having the item damaged in some way and then getting a charge back from the buyer. Is there any way to buy additional protection?
> 
> I've used the search function to look for answers to this, but most of the posts are negative experiences with this (could it be that strong experiences are posted more?). I do like the coat myself, so if selling it were to become a headache like that I'd prefer to keep it.


When you search on-line for people's experience, you will always find a lot more negative cases than positive. People who had positive experience on eBay don't normally post on-line about it. I still think large majority of eBay transactions go through fine. I sell things from my own collection, low volume but high value items. In the 15 years I have been on eBay, I had one case open which I won. 2 negative feedback, one removed and one remaining which I responded. I have never been out of the money (touch wood!). Although if you are completely new to eBay, you may struggle in selling very high value designer items straight away. If this coat is the only item you want to sell, you may want to consider consigning it. If you have plan to sell other things in the future, you may want to start to build a selling profile on a platform. Good luck!


----------



## aimii

*want it all* said:


> been known





whateve said:


> You need to wrap your package very securely. After wrapping in tissue paper, I always put my item in a plastic bag, then place it in the box, with lots of padding. If there isn't enough padding, the box might be smashed. You can buy insurance for your package with whichever carrier you are using, so you'll be able to file a claim if the carrier causes damage or loses the package. If the item sells for more than $750 (including shipping) you are required to have the carrier collect a signature upon delivery. There is always the risk you will get a dishonest buyer who will claim it isn't as described. Luckily, most buyers are honest. There are pros and cons to accepting returns. Some buyers will damage an item just to force a return. If you take a return, you have almost no recourse if the buyer returns an empty box or a damaged item. That is the risk you take when selling. Horror stories are very rare. You're right, when things are going smoothly, no one talks about it. You usually only see the negative experiences posted here. I've been selling for several years. Most sales have no problems.





Cogmarks said:


> I have been selling on eBay for 8 years with most of my items selling for several hundred up to $1500. I have had happy buyers and no problems until 2016. Out of the 12 items I sold last year, I had 3 bad buyers. I had two buyers steal from me and one left neutral feedback because I wouldn't cancel a sale right after he ran the bidding up. The hoops I had to jump through with PayPal were unacceptable to me. I am putting jewelry on True Facet and other items on Tradesy, the Real Real, etc. EBay is the easiest format to sell on, and you stand to make the most profit, but if you get a dishonest buyer, it may not be worth it. Good luck selling your coat.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> When you search on-line for people's experience, you will always find a lot more negative cases than positive. People who had positive experience on eBay don't normally post on-line about it. I still think large majority of eBay transactions go through fine. I sell things from my own collection, low volume but high value items. In the 15 years I have been on eBay, I had one case open which I won. 2 negative feedback, one removed and one remaining which I responded. I have never been out of the money (touch wood!). Although if you are completely new to eBay, you may struggle in selling very high value designer items straight away. If this coat is the only item you want to sell, you may want to consider consigning it. If you have plan to sell other things in the future, you may want to start to build a selling profile on a platform. Good luck!



Thanks for all the responses! Glad to hear not everyone is having nightmare experiences with eBay. I did have some reservations about the coat being my first item and finding buyers because of that. I will keep all of your advice in mind (and head back with questions) if I do decide to sell the coat. Thanks again!


----------



## Kidclarke

I usually ship things through flat rate box but this time I had a bigger item and bought insurance for it since it was more expensive. When I put what I assumed was the tracking into eBay it said this is tracking for insurance not the package and that the package tracking must be purchased separately. I thought that is what the "PM 2 Day" thing is? I assumed the tracking number is the number under the label part.
Did I mess up? 

I took video of me packaging it and boxing it up, then I also took a picture when they had me put the address on the box. After he put the shipping labels on the box I asked to take a photo because he was taking it away and he said that I wasn't allowed to. Shipping big things really makes me nervous, just hoping I am freaking out over nothing.


----------



## holiday123

Kidclarke said:


> I usually ship things through flat rate box but this time I had a bigger item and bought insurance for it since it was more expensive. When I put what I assumed was the tracking into eBay it said this is tracking for insurance not the package and that the package tracking must be purchased separately. I thought that is what the "PM 2 Day" thing is? I assumed the tracking number is the number under the label part.
> Did I mess up?
> 
> I took video of me packaging it and boxing it up, then I also took a picture when they had me put the address on the box. After he put the shipping labels on the box I asked to take a photo because he was taking it away and he said that I wasn't allowed to. Shipping big things really makes me nervous, just hoping I am freaking out over nothing.
> View attachment 3804779


It's in the system so you should be good. Maybe the post office can give you another tracking number to try, but this will show as delivered for proof of delivery.


----------



## Kidclarke

holiday123 said:


> It's in the system so you should be good. Maybe the post office can give you another tracking number to try, but this will show as delivered for proof of delivery.


Oh I feel so much better! I thought maybe it was just a tracking for an insurance claim if I made one and that I didn't get the actual tracking. Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone know how long it takes for something to get delivered in Australia? 

I used USPS Flat Rate Priority and tracking shows it's in Australia, but on 8/22. No more updates after that and it's September.

Should I start a claim that it's lost? Or does it typically take forever for Australia to deliver USPS mail?


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for something to get delivered in Australia?
> 
> I used USPS Flat Rate Priority and tracking shows it's in Australia, but on 8/22. No more updates after that and it's September.
> 
> Should I start a claim that it's lost? Or does it typically take forever for Australia to deliver USPS mail?


Have you actually heard from the buyer looking for her package? I've found shipping to Australia to be quite quick and she may have received it without an update to tracking.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> Have you actually heard from the buyer looking for her package? I've found shipping to Australia to be quite quick and she may have received it without an update to tracking.



Yes. She contacted me earlier this week and today asking if I've heard anything. Tracking hasn't been updated and she says she hasn't received it.


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> Yes. She contacted me earlier this week and today asking if I've heard anything. Tracking hasn't been updated and she says she hasn't received it.


Ugh! I'd ask her to give it another week and see if she gets it. At that point, you might just have to refund her money if she hasn't received it yet. 

My experience with Australian shipping has been excellent. Although tracking wasn't reliable, for the most part, I found the buyers honest and speed of delivery faster than when I ship across the US! I've never had a problem with Australian buyers or shipping/delivery and that's why I suggest giving it another week.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! I'd ask her to give it another week and see if she gets it. At that point, you might just have to refund her money if she hasn't received it yet.
> 
> My experience with Australian shipping has been excellent. Although tracking wasn't reliable, for the most part, I found the buyers honest and speed of delivery faster than when I ship across the US! I've never had a problem with Australian buyers or shipping/delivery and that's why I suggest giving it another week.



I'll tell her to wait another week, then go about refunding her. I wonder if it's a custom's issue? But there was no notice or update in tracking regarding customs.


----------



## whateve

I sold a purse to a zero feedback buyer - one of those who doesn't have an account but ebay creates them one when they order. Delivery was attempted on August 25, notice left. A few days ago, a reminder notice was left. Is this going to come back to me? Do I have to give a complete refund?


----------



## whateve

I think I have my first case of fraud with a zero feedback buyer. I just received a message full of bad language from her accusing me of not sending her the complete order. She claims something was in the package that I couldn't have sent because I never owned it. I can't find how to report her message for bad language. How do I do that?


----------



## karetoll

I've reported buyers for messages by calling eBay during normal weekday hours.


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer who wants to upgrade the shipping after purchase. How do I charge her the difference? Do I send her a paypal invoice? Should it be for goods and services?


----------



## holiday123

What is this seller hub and how do I get back to my normal format?  Is Ebay messing with anyone else's selling page?  Back to the app I go, where they will keep deleting the "automatically decline offers under x amount field,"  I will get a low ball offer, have to go back into the listing 3 times to make sure the auto decline field is properly filled in.  Grrrr!


ETA: phew, it let me opt out.  I was going crazy trying to find my "sold" items.  Geesh ebay!


----------



## sallellen

whateve said:


> I have a buyer who wants to upgrade the shipping after purchase. How do I charge her the difference? Do I send her a paypal invoice? Should it be for goods and services?


I'm pretty sure you can just send an ebay invoice with the revised shipping price. I've done it that way before.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have a buyer who wants to upgrade the shipping after purchase. How do I charge her the difference? Do I send her a paypal invoice? Should it be for goods and services?





sallellen said:


> I'm pretty sure you can just send an ebay invoice with the revised shipping price. I've done it that way before.


Thanks. She had already paid, so I don't think an ebay invoice was an option. I ended up sending her a paypal invoice and she already paid it.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> What is this seller hub and how do I get back to my normal format?  Is Ebay messing with anyone else's selling page?  Back to the app I go, where they will keep deleting the "automatically decline offers under x amount field,"  I will get a low ball offer, have to go back into the listing 3 times to make sure the auto decline field is properly filled in.  Grrrr!
> 
> 
> ETA: phew, it let me opt out.  I was going crazy trying to find my "sold" items.  Geesh ebay!


I have been using the beta version of the hub on one of my accounts for several months. I don't like that every category - sold items, active listings, unsold listings, etc. - is on a separate page, but there are a few things I like. I like that on my sales page, it marks when items were delivered so I don't have to keep checking the tracking. I don't like that it doesn't seem to have to option to customize what I see. One of the things I have in my old style page is the zip code of the buyer. I like seeing this because it helps me determine how to pack; i.e. whether it'll be cheaper to use flat rate boxes.


----------



## holiday123

I won an item on the 4th and it still hasn't shipped.  I contacted the seller twice regarding tracking and haven't received a response.  I went into the item to open an INR and it says item hasn't been paid for.  I paid the day I bought it so I went into paypal and it says:

Payment Type: 
Express Checkout Payment Sent
Transaction ID: 
xxxxxxxx
Email: 
xxxxxxxx
Date: 
Sep 4, 2017
Time: 
11:03:33 PDT
Status: 
Unclaimed
Amount: 
-$59.75 USD
 eBay - yoxxxxxx_4 hasn't accepted yet.  It gives me an option to cancel.

How is it that a seller hasn't accepted a payment?  Do you think because she's new she has to opt into accepting credit cards?  

I guess I should just cancel and call it a day.  This is 3 out of my last 6 transactions that were INR.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I won an item on the 4th and it still hasn't shipped.  I contacted the seller twice regarding tracking and haven't received a response.  I went into the item to open an INR and it says item hasn't been paid for.  I paid the day I bought it so I went into paypal and it says:
> 
> Payment Type:
> Express Checkout Payment Sent
> Transaction ID:
> xxxxxxxx
> Email:
> xxxxxxxx
> Date:
> Sep 4, 2017
> Time:
> 11:03:33 PDT
> Status:
> Unclaimed
> Amount:
> -$59.75 USD
> eBay - yoxxxxxx_4 hasn't accepted yet.  It gives me an option to cancel.
> 
> How is it that a seller hasn't accepted a payment?  Do you think because she's new she has to opt into accepting credit cards?
> 
> I guess I should just cancel and call it a day.  This is 3 out of my last 6 transactions that were INR.


Either the seller had a typo on the email address or her paypal account isn't set up to accept credit card payments (if that's how you paid). 

Email the seller and verify.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Are there any instances where you (as the seller) would want to escalate the claim to PP? Had a buyer open an INAD case against me. Turns out the item she bought was defective but she's able to do a complete exchange at the store if she wants OR she could return the item back to me and I'll give her a full refund. She opened the case on Sunday and I immediately gave her those two options in an official offer. I haven't heard back from her since then. PP told me if I escalate the claim and she doesn't respond in 10 days the case will close or I can ride it out until the 1st of October and the case will automatically close then if no one escalates it.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Are there any instances where you (as the seller) would want to escalate the claim to PP? Had a buyer open an INAD case against me. Turns out the item she bought was defective but she's able to do a complete exchange at the store if she wants OR she could return the item back to me and I'll give her a full refund. She opened the case on Sunday and I immediately gave her those two options in an official offer. I haven't heard back from her since then. PP told me if I escalate the claim and she doesn't respond in 10 days the case will close or I can ride it out until the 1st of October and the case will automatically close then if no one escalates it.


I'd wait.

If you escalate, you risk Paypal finding against you. 
Or she can escalate and await a finding.
If you wait it out, there's a possibility that she won't respond and you'll win.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I'd wait.
> 
> If you escalate, you risk Paypal finding against you.
> Or she can escalate and await a finding.
> If you wait it out, there's a possibility that she won't respond and you'll win.



Thanks for the advice BB.

I don't mind getting the item back. I'd just go exchange it myself for a new one. I called PP today because I wanted to see what my options were. The rep who helped me kept trying to push me to escalate the claim. I told her I wanted to think it over. Not sure why she was pushing it so hard onto me. If she (the buyer) escalates it and PP finds against me, what's the consequence? I've already offered to take the item back. I figured they would just tell her to return the item back to me as well?


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I'd wait.
> 
> If you escalate, you risk Paypal finding against you.
> Or she can escalate and await a finding.
> If you wait it out, there's a possibility that she won't respond and you'll win.





ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the advice BB.
> 
> I don't mind getting the item back. I'd just go exchange it myself for a new one. I called PP today because I wanted to see what my options were. The rep who helped me kept trying to push me to escalate the claim. I told her I wanted to think it over. Not sure why she was pushing it so hard onto me. If she (the buyer) escalates it and PP finds against me, what's the consequence? I've already offered to take the item back. I figured they would just tell her to return the item back to me as well?



I agree with BB here.
If PP rules in your buyer's favor, you may be out your item and your money.
I wouldn't poke the hornet's nest.


----------



## restricter

Okay, here's some new eBay weirdness.  My stated ship time is within 2 business days.  I just got an e-mail telling me to ship within ONE!   The e-mail was the standard 'your item sold' e-mail.  

Other piece of weirdness, this item was below $750 but now the shipping label generator defaults to signature confirmation as a recommendation to help protect the seller if the buyer claims the item was not received.  That's an actual quote from the screen!  

Anyone else get those lovely messages yet?


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I'd wait.
> 
> If you escalate, you risk Paypal finding against you.
> Or she can escalate and await a finding.
> If you wait it out, there's a possibility that she won't respond and you'll win.



Just an update: She did end up escalating it. Paypal asked her to return the item for a full refund. I think she wanted to keep the item + get the refund. Anyways, the 10 days just expired this morning, no tracking was ever updated so she lost the case. Am I in the clear at this point? I hate to discriminate against newbie buyers (just opened the account the day she purchased my item) but they are getting ballsy esp since the return/SNAD policy for buyers is super lenient now with eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I'd wait.
> 
> If you escalate, you risk Paypal finding against you.
> Or she can escalate and await a finding.
> If you wait it out, there's a possibility that she won't respond and you'll win.





ThisVNchick said:


> Just an update: She did end up escalating it. Paypal asked her to return the item for a full refund. I think she wanted to keep the item + get the refund. Anyways, the 10 days just expired this morning, no tracking was ever updated so she lost the case. Am I in the clear at this point? I hate to discriminate against newbie buyers (just opened the account the day she purchased my item) but they are getting ballsy esp since the return/SNAD policy for buyers is super lenient now with eBay.


You should be in the clear but call PP, verify that the money is back in your account permanently and that you're all set.

ETA: I'm glad it worked out as I'd suspected it might. 

I'll also add that I'm not so certain these "newbies" are really new. Many are probably experienced workers-of-the-system who have either been caught and naru'ed or their old IDs are too transparent for them to get away with it again, thus they open a new ID.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

restricter said:


> Okay, here's some new eBay weirdness.  My stated ship time is within 2 business days.  I just got an e-mail telling me to ship within ONE!   The e-mail was the standard 'your item sold' e-mail.
> 
> Other piece of weirdness, this item was below $750 but now the shipping label generator defaults to signature confirmation as a recommendation to help protect the seller if the buyer claims the item was not received.  That's an actual quote from the screen!
> 
> Anyone else get those lovely messages yet?


i sell above the 1K mark regularly and as a helpful precaution ebay will pre-select some shipping options for me, regardless of what i specify in the auction. it's been like that (with the accompanying message about buyer claiming not received) for at least 6+ months. it's advising sellers to select signature confirmation/insurance for their own protection. it's actually helpful b/c many sellers who don't regularly sell above a certain price point can get scammed or forget to include those very important things for their own protection. 

there is a discount for shipping within 1 day so maybe you've opted in for the seller discount w/out changing your auction wording?


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i sell above the 1K mark regularly and as a helpful precaution ebay will pre-select some shipping options for me, regardless of what i specify in the auction. it's been like that (with the accompanying message about buyer claiming not received) for at least 6+ months. it's advising sellers to select signature confirmation/insurance for their own protection. it's actually helpful b/c many sellers who don't regularly sell above a certain price point can get scammed or forget to include those very important things for their own protection.
> 
> there is a discount for shipping within 1 day so maybe you've opted in for the seller discount w/out changing your auction wording?


There's a discount for shipping within 1 day? I always ship within 1 day and I think I'm just getting the standard discount. I'm not top rated because I don't have enough transactions for the year.


----------



## handbagkay

Hi, I've initiated a return on eBay because the item I received was not as described - the seller approved my return request and initiated a PayPal refund, and I received an email from eBay stating "You should receive a return shipping label by Sep 29, 2017. We'll email you as soon as it's ready," but that was two days ago and I've yet to receive a return shipping label. Does it normally take this amount of time? Is it up to the seller to send me the return label? I've never returned something on eBay before so I'm not really sure what to do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BeenBurned

handbagkay said:


> Hi, I've initiated a return on eBay because the item I received was not as described - the seller approved my return request and initiated a PayPal refund, and I received an email from eBay stating "You should receive a return shipping label by Sep 29, 2017. We'll email you as soon as it's ready," but that was two days ago and I've yet to receive a return shipping label. Does it normally take this amount of time? Is it up to the seller to send me the return label? I've never returned something on eBay before so I'm not really sure what to do. Thanks for the help.


When the dispute is for SNAD, the seller has to pay for return shipping. Today is only the 27th so the seller still has 2 more days to send the label. If you haven't received it by this time tomorrow, you might email the seller (through the return request) asking when you can expect the label and that ebay stated you'd receive it by the 29th.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> There's a discount for shipping within 1 day? I always ship within 1 day and I think I'm just getting the standard discount. I'm not top rated because I don't have enough transactions for the year.


yes. i haven't opted in but i keep getting messages to ship within one day for my additional seller discount (on the back end fees). i thought it was for everyone, but i guess you have to meet certain thresholds? not sure on this but i know it exists. i do sell quite a lot but not *that* much compared to super power sellers.


----------



## restricter

Just had an Item Not Received case opened by a buyer.  It was an international transaction not through the GSP but to a jurisdiction with tracking (Canada).  How she managed to open this case I do not know because the tracking on eBay shows it was delivered yesterday and so do the USPS and Canada Post websites.  

Anyway, I used BeenBurned’s template, contacted eBay and had the case closed in my favor.  

It was annoying but made easier by the resources here on tPF and BB’s “voice” in my head guiding me.  One of these days, I plan on meeting B.B. in person and taking her to lunch as a thank you for all the help she’s given me.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Just had an Item Not Received case opened by a buyer.  It was an international transaction not through the GSP but to a jurisdiction with tracking (Canada).  How she managed to open this case I do not know because the tracking on eBay shows it was delivered yesterday and so do the USPS and Canada Post websites.
> 
> Anyway, I used BeenBurned’s template, contacted eBay and had the case closed in my favor.
> 
> It was annoying but made easier by the resources here on tPF and BB’s “voice” in my head guiding me.  One of these days, I plan on meeting B.B. in person and taking her to lunch as a thank you for all the help she’s given me.


Aww, thanks for the nice words! I'm glad the template was helpful to you.

Actually, I used one of my own templates 2 weeks ago. My buyer claimed she received an empty package. I still don't know whether she was lying or not but by her own admission, the package appeared to have been rifled after delivery. She ended up filing her investigation on her end and with her local p.d. and post office.


----------



## kaydelongpre

BeenBurned said:


> Aww, thanks for the nice words! I'm glad the template was helpful to you.
> 
> Actually, I used one of my own templates 2 weeks ago. My buyer claimed she received an empty package. I still don't know whether she was lying or not but by her own admission, the package appeared to have been rifled after delivery. She ended up filing her investigation on her end and with her local p.d. and post office.



BeenBurned where can we find your templates?  Are they back in this thread?

Also wondering if anyone has favorite "one-size-fits-all" poly mailers (or bubble envelopes) for mailing items (size wise) like hoodies & jeans, on down to  shirts & tees, where I'm assuming I could fold the mailer in half and tape it down...

12 x 15.5?
14.5 x 19?
19 x 24?


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> BeenBurned where can we find your templates?  Are they back in this thread?
> 
> Also wondering if anyone has favorite "one-size-fits-all" poly mailers (or bubble envelopes) for mailing items (size wise) like hoodies & jeans, on down to  shirts & tees, where I'm assuming I could fold the mailer in half and tape it down...
> 
> 12 x 15.5?
> 14.5 x 19?
> 19 x 24?


The templates are hard to find because it isn't a sticky. You may have to look through threads a few pages back.

I just bought some tyvek envelopes on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AFF9S2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 For the most part, I don't think clothes need bubble protection. I also have these bubble envelopes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L8NNCDK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
If clothes weigh less than a pound, I'll ship them in these envelopes. If they weigh more, I use flat rate packaging. It is almost always cheaper than paying priority by the weight for clothes.
You can usually fit a pair of jeans in a flat rate envelope. More than once I fit 3 pairs of junior skinny jeans in one flat rate envelope. Bulky items like sweatshirts and coats are usually best in a medium flat rate box. I shipped 4 pairs of jeans in a medium flat rate box - it weighed 5 pounds!


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> BeenBurned where can we find your templates?  Are they back in this thread?


BeenBurned's Helpful Templates for Dealing with eBay Troubles


----------



## MissLianne

I bought a pair of NWT shoes from Ebay- it's my first Ebay transaction in awhile.

Didn't realize all the fuss around the Ebay Global Shipping Program- I should of asked the seller to send it to me directly. Too late for that now.

My tracking number currently says that is left ERLANGER, KY yesterday "shipped from the global shipping centre to international destination". I'm in Toronto, Ontario Canada. How do I know which company will be delivering the package (I've read that it could be Canada Post or Canpar). Is there any way to figure it out and get the tracking number?


----------



## whateve

MissLianne said:


> I bought a pair of NWT shoes from Ebay- it's my first Ebay transaction in awhile.
> 
> Didn't realize all the fuss around the Ebay Global Shipping Program- I should of asked the seller to send it to me directly. Too late for that now.
> 
> My tracking number currently says that is left ERLANGER, KY yesterday "shipped from the global shipping centre to international destination". I'm in Toronto, Ontario Canada. How do I know which company will be delivering the package (I've read that it could be Canada Post or Canpar). Is there any way to figure it out and get the tracking number?


When it reaches the Canadian carrier, I believe it will have a new tracking number that will tell you. When I've used it, it was Canada Post.


----------



## kaydelongpre

whateve said:


> The templates are hard to find because it isn't a sticky. You may have to look through threads a few pages back.
> 
> I just bought some tyvek envelopes on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AFF9S2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 For the most part, I don't think clothes need bubble protection. I also have these bubble envelopes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L8NNCDK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> If clothes weigh less than a pound, I'll ship them in these envelopes. If they weigh more, I use flat rate packaging. It is almost always cheaper than paying priority by the weight for clothes.
> You can usually fit a pair of jeans in a flat rate envelope. More than once I fit 3 pairs of junior skinny jeans in one flat rate envelope. Bulky items like sweatshirts and coats are usually best in a medium flat rate box. I shipped 4 pairs of jeans in a medium flat rate box - it weighed 5 pounds!



TY! This is exactly my conundrum.  I planned on flat rate boxes (+envelopes now) for heavy/multiple items, and then picking up envelopes for the one off/smaller items so shipping could be as low as possible.

I also have a few pairs of shoes, NIB, that I plan to sell.  Most can fit w/their NIB in the 12.4x12.4x6 Flat Rate box...but a few can't.  I have good boxes I can use for these, but I'm wondering about shipping cost complaints.

Given they will be shipped in a larger box priority, the cost are going to be pretty high. For items like these, do you ever just list shipping as "$15 priority" etc., and then eat the extra cost?



BeenBurned said:


> BeenBurned's Helpful Templates for Dealing with eBay Troubles



TY BeenBurned. I searched your posts via your profile I think, and gave it a cursory look when I should have searched for the obvious


----------



## handbagkay

BeenBurned said:


> When the dispute is for SNAD, the seller has to pay for return shipping. Today is only the 27th so the seller still has 2 more days to send the label. If you haven't received it by this time tomorrow, you might email the seller (through the return request) asking when you can expect the label and that ebay stated you'd receive it by the 29th.


Thank you for your response. I emailed the seller yesterday and got no reply about the shipping label. This morning I got an email from eBay that the return has been completed and the money is back in my account. However, I still have the item and the money isn't actually in my account even though the message says that it is. I messaged the seller again about the shipping label and still have received no response. I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> TY! This is exactly my conundrum.  I planned on flat rate boxes (+envelopes now) for heavy/multiple items, and then picking up envelopes for the one off/smaller items so shipping could be as low as possible.
> 
> I also have a few pairs of shoes, NIB, that I plan to sell.  Most can fit w/their NIB in the 12.4x12.4x6 Flat Rate box...but a few can't.  I have good boxes I can use for these, but I'm wondering about shipping cost complaints.
> 
> Given they will be shipped in a larger box priority, the cost are going to be pretty high. For items like these, do you ever just list shipping as "$15 priority" etc., and then eat the extra cost?
> 
> 
> 
> TY BeenBurned. I searched your posts via your profile I think, and gave it a cursory look when I should have searched for the obvious


I hardly ever charge more than $15 for shipping, even when it costs more. I feel like buyers are going to complain unless it is an expensive item. Most of my shoes with their box won't fit in a flat rate box. I usually calculate the price as if I'm shipping from California to New York before I list so I can at least anticipate how much it might cost in the worst case scenario. Worse than shoes are large purses with handles that can't be folded so I have to use an oversized box and pay the oversize surcharge. Then shipping can cost close to $40!

In order to fit things in a flat rate envelope, put them folded in a plastic bag or tyvek envelope and squeeze out all the air. That often helps you squeeze them into a flat rate envelope. I learned this trick on the forum a few years ago.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> I also have a few pairs of shoes, NIB, that I plan to sell.  Most can fit w/their NIB in the 12.4x12.4x6 Flat Rate box...but a few can't.  I have good boxes I can use for these, but I'm wondering about shipping cost complaints.
> 
> Given they will be shipped in a larger box priority, the cost are going to be pretty high. For items like these, do you ever just list shipping as "$15 priority" etc., and then eat the extra cost?



When I ship shoes in their original boxes, I often find that putting the box into another box will push the weight into a higher pricepoint. In cases like that and with boxes that are fairly substantial in stiffness, I wrap the box in brown kraft shipping paper, tape it well and ship that way.

I've never gotten a report of a crushed box, though I'd never do it with a flimsy box.


----------



## kaydelongpre

whateve said:


> I hardly ever charge more than $15 for shipping, even when it costs more. I feel like buyers are going to complain unless it is an expensive item. Most of my shoes with their box won't fit in a flat rate box. I usually calculate the price as if I'm shipping from California to New York before I list so I can at least anticipate how much it might cost in the worst case scenario. Worse than shoes are large purses with handles that can't be folded so I have to use an oversized box and pay the oversize surcharge. Then shipping can cost close to $40!
> 
> In order to fit things in a flat rate envelope, put them folded in a plastic bag or tyvek envelope and squeeze out all the air. That often helps you squeeze them into a flat rate envelope. I learned this trick on the forum a few years ago.





BeenBurned said:


> When I ship shoes in their original boxes, I often find that putting the box into another box will push the weight into a higher pricepoint. In cases like that and with boxes that are fairly substantial in stiffness, I wrap the box in brown kraft shipping paper, tape it well and ship that way.
> 
> I've never gotten a report of a crushed box, though I'd never do it with a flimsy box.



Ty for all the advice. Best thread ever.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a item listed as BIN with no BS option. It's a fairly expensive item and very popular with 20 people now watching. yesterday I received a message asking me some weird questions. Also want to see an additional photo of a particular part of the item. I don't have any problem taking the photo but their profile got me thinking. They have been on eBay since 2011 but they have absolutely 0 feedback. They have never left any feedback either. And in my listing, I said members with less than 10 feedback scores must contacted me before buying to "explain" themselves. They contacted me but didn't say anything about their feedback. So my question 1) how come they have been on eBay for so long and they never got any feedback or left any? 2) should I block?


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a item listed as BIN with no BS option. It's a fairly expensive item and very popular with 20 people now watching. yesterday I received a message asking me some weird questions. Also want to see an additional photo of a particular part of the item. I don't have any problem taking the photo but their profile got me thinking. They have been on eBay since 2011 but they have absolutely 0 feedback. They have never left any feedback either. And in my listing, I said members with less than 10 feedback scores must contacted me before buying to "explain" themselves. They contacted me but didn't say anything about their feedback. So my question 1) how come they have been on eBay for so long and they never got any feedback or left any? 2) should I block?


It's possible that this is a posting ID and they use it to post to boards and ask questions but will use a more experienced ID to buy. I know there are members who do that.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> It's possible that this is a posting ID and they use it to post to boards and ask questions but will use a more experienced ID to buy. I know there are members who do that.


OK. Thank you for answering. First time I have heard this. Why would they do that? It will again prevent me from checking out the profile of a potential buyer so it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> OK. Thank you for answering. First time I have heard this. Why would they do that? It will again prevent me from checking out the profile of a potential buyer so it doesn't sit well with me.


I don't know the story with your buyer but because you asked the question, I'll give a possibility. 

If they're sellers on a third ID, they may not want their purchases and potential purchases known. Some "regular" buyers and sellers know others' buying and selling IDs and like to look to see where and how much the seller paid for the item she's flipping. 

Don't get me wrong. I have no issue with capitalism. But using different IDs can help disguise themselves. 

Another thought is that there are resellers whose buying IDs are PITAs. Because the resellers want to make extra over their investment, they buy, find flaws and negotiate partial refunds. 

This post is an example of one of those PITA buyers who also resells on another ID: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-non-paying-bidder-list.165307/page-174#post-30193868
And this is some of the feedback she has left for sellers:
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers&searchInterval=30


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the story with your buyer but because you asked the question, I'll give a possibility.
> 
> If they're sellers on a third ID, they may not want their purchases and potential purchases known. Some "regular" buyers and sellers know others' buying and selling IDs and like to look to see where and how much the seller paid for the item she's flipping.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I have no issue with capitalism. But using different IDs can help disguise themselves.
> 
> Another thought is that there are resellers whose buying IDs are PITAs. Because the resellers want to make extra over their investment, they buy, find flaws and negotiate partial refunds.
> 
> This post is an example of one of those PITA buyers who also resells on another ID:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-non-paying-bidder-list.165307/page-174#post-30193868
> And this is some of the feedback she has left for sellers:
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers&searchInterval=30


Thank you! I am always suspicious of people like that and always think they are hiding something. My gut feeling is to block this one.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! I am always suspicious of people like that and always think they are hiding something. My gut feeling is to block this one.


Without knowing who you're dealing with and her intentions, it's best to go with your gut.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the story with your buyer but because you asked the question, I'll give a possibility.
> 
> If they're sellers on a third ID, they may not want their purchases and potential purchases known. Some "regular" buyers and sellers know others' buying and selling IDs and like to look to see where and how much the seller paid for the item she's flipping.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I have no issue with capitalism. But using different IDs can help disguise themselves.
> 
> Another thought is that there are resellers whose buying IDs are PITAs. Because the resellers want to make extra over their investment, they buy, find flaws and negotiate partial refunds.
> 
> This post is an example of one of those PITA buyers who also resells on another ID:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-non-paying-bidder-list.165307/page-174#post-30193868
> And this is some of the feedback she has left for sellers:
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers&searchInterval=30


Her name looks familiar. Checking my seller feedback, she bought something from me over a year ago and luckily I received positive "great the ebayer" lol.! The bag I sold her she got a great deal on, maybe that's why. Of course I purchased it as a lot of 3 and only was interested in the 1 bag, so basically selling the other 2 paid for the 1 so I was happy too.


----------



## handbagkay

handbagkay said:


> Thank you for your response. I emailed the seller yesterday and got no reply about the shipping label. This morning I got an email from eBay that the return has been completed and the money is back in my account. However, I still have the item and the money isn't actually in my account even though the message says that it is. I messaged the seller again about the shipping label and still have received no response. I'm not sure what to do now.



Quoting myself to update on this return... I’ve now received the refund in my account, and still no response from the seller. Now I have both the money and the item. Has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## BeenBurned

handbagkay said:


> Quoting myself to update on this return... I’ve now received the refund in my account, and still no response from the seller. Now I have both the money and the item. Has this happened to anyone else before?


Hold on to the item. If the seller emails you to say that she wants it back, tell her you'll send it back when she sends a prepaid shipping label for you to send it back.


----------



## karetoll

Best course of action?

Ordered a set of craft items, came in different sizes in a set. Two of the set arrived with manufacturers defects that will make it hard/impossible to use those pieces. Seller took three weeks to send from Seattle to California. I had chosen this seller because they were in the US, not in Europe or Asia.

But I need the set for a project on hold, and in particular I mainly need one of the two defective items. Seller isn't responding. Not even after leaving negative feedback to try to get his attention after my messages went unanswered. Do I ...

1. Start a SNAD? Knowing that means I'll likely have to buy again elsewhere, probably with another month wait? And if so, how do I word what I want -- what I really want is replacements for the two damaged pieces, and I want them ASAP, not in three weeks. But I doubt they will send out a partial pre-boxed set. It was a $10 item, so I'm not worried about the money -- I'm more annoyed at the defective item after the silly wait. I can walk to Seattle in less than three weeks.

2. Just buy one of the cheap ones from China, knowing it will take the same amount of time to get across the Pacific as getting it from Seattle, but will be less hassle.

Or ... something else? This is, unfortunately, something I can't get locally; I need a metric version, not a US version. I tried to find it locally before resorting to eBay.


----------



## whateve

karetoll said:


> Best course of action?
> 
> Ordered a set of craft items, came in different sizes in a set. Two of the set arrived with manufacturers defects that will make it hard/impossible to use those pieces. Seller took three weeks to send from Seattle to California. I had chosen this seller because they were in the US, not in Europe or Asia.
> 
> But I need the set for a project on hold, and in particular I mainly need one of the two defective items. Seller isn't responding. Not even after leaving negative feedback to try to get his attention after my messages went unanswered. Do I ...
> 
> 1. Start a SNAD? Knowing that means I'll likely have to buy again elsewhere, probably with another month wait? And if so, how do I word what I want -- what I really want is replacements for the two damaged pieces, and I want them ASAP, not in three weeks. But I doubt they will send out a partial pre-boxed set. It was a $10 item, so I'm not worried about the money -- I'm more annoyed at the defective item after the silly wait. I can walk to Seattle in less than three weeks.
> 
> 2. Just buy one of the cheap ones from China, knowing it will take the same amount of time to get across the Pacific as getting it from Seattle, but will be less hassle.
> 
> Or ... something else? This is, unfortunately, something I can't get locally; I need a metric version, not a US version. I tried to find it locally before resorting to eBay.


You'll have to open a SNAD. I doubt the seller will ship replacements for just the two damaged pieces. It is easier for him to refund your $10. If the seller hasn't responded to your messages, it is likely he won't respond to the SNAD, so you'll have to wait until it is time to escalate to get your money back. I would just order another one in the meantime if I didn't want to prolong the wait any longer.


----------



## AlyceG

Some quick advice I hope! I've been selling on eBay for ages so I'm across most things. But I'm about to list a huge amount of clothes which I've never sold before. I'm going to start the auctions at $10, but what do you think about including a buy it now for $30? (These items are worth anywhere from $100-150 new and my items are still new with tags). I don't want to be greedy and just want to clear out my clothes and make a bit of cash doing it. I'm not sure if I should just leave off the BIN and see what happens with the auction. Any opinions?


----------



## BeenBurned

AlyceG said:


> Some quick advice I hope! I've been selling on eBay for ages so I'm across most things. But I'm about to list a huge amount of clothes which I've never sold before. I'm going to start the auctions at $10, but what do you think about including a buy it now for $30? (These items are worth anywhere from $100-150 new and my items are still new with tags). I don't want to be greedy and just want to clear out my clothes and make a bit of cash doing it. I'm not sure if I should just leave off the BIN and see what happens with the auction. Any opinions?


Auctions don't generate the type of bidding wars you'd have seen 15 years ago so unless you want to give away your items (or worse, pay someone to take them), start your auctions at the lowest price you're willing to accept should it be the only bid. And be sure to charge enough for shipping to cover the cost, or if you're going to do "free" shipping, increase the starting price enough to cover it.

Many buyers don't want to wait a week to find out if they're going to win an auction so they may gravitate to either fixed price listings or auctions with BINs. I'd add the BIN and give that option.

The last thing you want to do is sell (for example) a pair of jeans for $10 with free shipping, pay $5-7 minimum to ship, $1 FVF, $.40 PP fee and end up with a couple of bucks for your trouble. (If the jeans weigh over a pound and won't fit in a FRE, you could end up losing money - literally!)

There have been cases discussed where sellers have lost big bucks by using ebay's suggested $.99 starting price and free shipping! Items sold for $.99 and shipping cost sellers over $10.


----------



## whateve

AlyceG said:


> Some quick advice I hope! I've been selling on eBay for ages so I'm across most things. But I'm about to list a huge amount of clothes which I've never sold before. I'm going to start the auctions at $10, but what do you think about including a buy it now for $30? (These items are worth anywhere from $100-150 new and my items are still new with tags). I don't want to be greedy and just want to clear out my clothes and make a bit of cash doing it. I'm not sure if I should just leave off the BIN and see what happens with the auction. Any opinions?


Another tip: If you use BIN listings, you can list multiple items on the same listing. For example, if you have a bunch of tops that are the same size and brand, you can list them all in one listing so you won't run out of free listings: https://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/multiple.html  You can offer a shipping discount for multiple items.

I agree that auctions don't get the action they used to.


----------



## transferbay

Issue on links to detailed-description pages of ebay sales in payment records of paypal.

When there's a payment from an ebay-sold item, a link is set under " purchase details" column in the record of the transaction on paypal. I've sold several adult-content artworks within the last two months. I found it's indelicate for me to let some mates know I've done so afterwards, and I'm not going to sell this type of items on ebay from now on. I know the details of those items can only remain opening for 90 days before being hidden, but I want to hide those info immediately on my paypal. Is there a method to make it?

Any idea provided will be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## whateve

transferbay said:


> Issue on links to detailed-description pages of ebay sales in payment records of paypal.
> 
> When there's a payment from an ebay-sold item, a link is set under " purchase details" column in the record of the transaction on paypal. I've sold several adult-content artworks within the last two months. I found it's indelicate for me to let some mates know I've done so afterwards, and I'm not going to sell this type of items on ebay from now on. I know the details of those items can only remain opening for 90 days before being hidden, but I want to hide those info immediately on my paypal. Is there a method to make it?
> 
> Any idea provided will be much appreciated! Thanks!


I don't think there is any way to hide it on paypal, but why would you have to? Do others have access to your paypal account?


----------



## poopsie

AlyceG said:


> Some quick advice I hope! I've been selling on eBay for ages so I'm across most things. But I'm about to list a huge amount of clothes which I've never sold before. I'm going to start the auctions at $10, but what do you think about including a buy it now for $30? (These items are worth anywhere from $100-150 new and my items are still new with tags). I don't want to be greedy and just want to clear out my clothes and make a bit of cash doing it. I'm not sure if I should just leave off the BIN and see what happens with the auction. Any opinions?


Clothing......new and used........is one of the most saturated categories on eBay. Check both current listings and completeds to see what your  brands are listed at and have sold for.


----------



## transferbay

whateve said:


> I don't think there is any way to hide it on paypal, but why would you have to? Do others have access to your paypal account?


Yes. I gotta have account reconciliation checked by some partners. Can ebay do something for it then? Those items were NSFW... and I didn't consider it much until I realized ebay put direct links to descriptions of those sold items...


----------



## AlyceG

Thanks guys! I'm going to try my stuff out as OBO first and see how I go. I've had success with other things I've sold lately with that method but it's been taking ages to sell! eBay certainly isn't what it was a few years ago.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hi, I'd like to get your feedback before I get started.  I have two old bags on my shelf; one, a Gucci hobo which style is distressed, I posted it on here when I first bought it approximately 8 years ago and an YSL Rive Gauche bag in good condition.  I visited a local consignment shop who had Chanel, LV and  a few Hermes bags and she flat out refused me.  It was hurtful but, I am now wondering, is there a market for old style bags and, if so,  I anticipate only getting a couple hundred for both bags combined.  I am observing that people who sell their bags are selling very high end bags and only wear them a few times and then sell them before they are "worn".  Am I right?  I have zero experience in reselling and am planning on visiting one more consignment store before having a friend sell for me on ebay.


----------



## whateve

BgaHolic said:


> Hi, I'd like to get your feedback before I get started.  I have two old bags on my shelf; one, a Gucci hobo which style is distressed, I posted it on here when I first bought it approximately 8 years ago and an YSL Rive Gauche bag in good condition.  I visited a local consignment shop who had Chanel, LV and  a few Hermes bags and she flat out refused me.  It was hurtful but, I am now wondering, is there a market for old style bags and, if so,  I anticipate only getting a couple hundred for both bags combined.  I am observing that people who sell their bags are selling very high end bags and only wear them a few times and then sell them before they are "worn".  Am I right?  I have zero experience in reselling and am planning on visiting one more consignment store before having a friend sell for me on ebay.


That's not true. There are buyers who are looking for older styles. I sell almost nothing but vintage. It depends on how popular the style is. A Gucci Jackie from any era usually sells fairly easily. I had one that sold for about $150 and a vintage Gucci crossbody that sold for around $200. People do prefer newer condition but some people like distressed. Look at sold listings on ebay to get an idea what bags like yours have sold for. In nearly every case, you'll get more money for your bags on ebay than through consignment, but you'll have to have good listings with the correct pictures and description.


----------



## BeenBurned

BgaHolic said:


> Hi, I'd like to get your feedback before I get started.  I have two old bags on my shelf; one, a Gucci hobo which style is distressed, I posted it on here when I first bought it approximately 8 years ago and an YSL Rive Gauche bag in good condition.  I visited a local consignment shop who had Chanel, LV and  a few Hermes bags and she flat out refused me.  It was hurtful but, I am now wondering, is there a market for old style bags and, if so,  I anticipate only getting a couple hundred for both bags combined.  I am observing that people who sell their bags are selling very high end bags and only wear them a few times and then sell them before they are "worn".  Am I right?  I have zero experience in reselling and am planning on visiting one more consignment store before having a friend sell for me on ebay.





whateve said:


> That's not true. There are buyers who are looking for older styles. I sell almost nothing but vintage. It depends on how popular the style is. A Gucci Jackie from any era usually sells fairly easily. I had one that sold for about $150 and a vintage Gucci crossbody that sold for around $200. People do prefer newer condition but some people like distressed. Look at sold listings on ebay to get an idea what bags like yours have sold for. In nearly every case, you'll get more money for your bags on ebay than through consignment, but you'll have to have good listings with the correct pictures and description.


(Is anyone else having trouble getting multi-quotes to insert? Ugh!)

Consignment stores tend to be fussy about what they'll accept because they know if they take in an item that isn't "hot," they end up either keeping it on the shelf (for ages) or reducing the price several times till it gets to a point of their not making anything on it when they take into account the time and overhead involved. 

I agree that selling yourself online with great pictures and descriptions can be fun, profitable and a learning experience.


----------



## BgaHolic

Thank you *whateve* and *BeenBurned*!  I knew to follow my instincts.  After I posted here, I visited my neighborhood salon, where I buy trendy tops for her fashion savvy advice.  She wasn't there but her partner concurred with both of you and actually talked me out of selling the Gucci and to wear it.  He said it's an iconic bag that is made with Togo leather and I should just wear it because its style and quality will never die.  I always loved the bag and I guess found an old friend.  As for the YSL, he suggested I sell it on my own since it's in good condition.  

After being rejected from the consignment shop, I stopped off to buy a new lipstick to lift my spirits,  Again, thanks!


----------



## noshoepolish

nm


----------



## whateve

BgaHolic said:


> Thank you *whateve* and *BeenBurned*!  I knew to follow my instincts.  After I posted here, I visited my neighborhood salon, where I buy trendy tops for her fashion savvy advice.  She wasn't there but her partner concurred with both of you and actually talked me out of selling the Gucci and to wear it.  He said it's an iconic bag that is made with Togo leather and I should just wear it because its style and quality will never die.  I always loved the bag and I guess found an old friend.  As for the YSL, he suggested I sell it on my own since it's in good condition.
> 
> After being rejected from the consignment shop, I stopped off to buy a new lipstick to lift my spirits,  Again, thanks!


That's great news! Usually if I have a bag that's not going to sell for much, I'd much rather keep it and use it myself.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

My mom sold a  NWT Kate Spade phone case recently and sold it for $18 + $3 shipping. The seller requested a return, claiming the item was not as described because the packaging had a small tear (it came that way). My mom, who’s 73 btw, accepted the return and refunded immediately, before the buyer sent it back. She (my mom) also sent an additional $4 via PP for return shipping costs. Buyer was supposed to print the label by Sep. 21 and then return it, but since my mom refunded so quickly, the buyer didn’t get the return label generated through eBay. Apparently, it is not accessible anymore. 

Today, my mom called eBay and they told her to contact the buyer. She did this today via eBay message system, and the buyer responded that she never got a return label. The buyer does not want to go to the post office to mail the phone case back; she wants a mailing label provided. My mom is thinking of just letting her keep it, but I don’t think my mom should eat the cost. She’s really trying to accommodate the buyer and situation, and the buyer isn’t going out of her way to help. Yes, she made a mistake by refunding too quickly, but she can’t undo that now. I’m not sure what to recommend to my mom at this point... Any suggestions on how to handle this?


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> My mom sold a  NWT Kate Spade phone case recently and sold it for $18 + $3 shipping. The seller requested a return, claiming the item was not as described because the packaging had a small tear (it came that way). My mom, who’s 73 btw, accepted the return and refunded immediately, before the buyer sent it back. She (my mom) also sent an additional $4 via PP for return shipping costs. Buyer was supposed to print the label by Sep. 21 and then return it, but since my mom refunded so quickly, the buyer didn’t get the return label generated through eBay. Apparently, it is not accessible anymore.
> 
> Today, my mom called eBay and they told her to contact the buyer. She did this today via eBay message system, and the buyer responded that she never got a return label. The buyer does not want to go to the post office to mail the phone case back; she wants a mailing label provided. My mom is thinking of just letting her keep it, but I don’t think my mom should eat the cost. She’s really trying to accommodate the buyer and situation, and the buyer isn’t going out of her way to help. Yes, she made a mistake by refunding too quickly, but she can’t undo that now. I’m not sure what to recommend to my mom at this point... Any suggestions on how to handle this?


Seriously? The buyer wants to return because of a torn outer box? Isn't it the phone case she's using? Who cares about the box that will be disposed of?!?

IMO, it sounds like a difficult buyer who is taking advantage of an inexperienced seller. 

I'm a bit confused though. If your mother sent $4 for return shipping to cover the cost, she doesn't need to pay for a shipping label. What does the buyer think the extra $4 was for? 

If the lazy buyer doesn't want to go to the post office to send it back, suggest that she put $4 (approx) worth of stamps on the package and hand it to the mailman when he comes to her door. (Give her the return shipping address.) 

And as your mother has learned, you never issue a refund before receiving the returned item.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? The buyer wants to return because of a torn outer box? Isn't it the phone case she's using? Who cares about the box that will be disposed of?!?
> 
> IMO, it sounds like a difficult buyer who is taking advantage of an inexperienced seller.
> 
> I'm a bit confused though. If your mother sent $4 for return shipping to cover the cost, she doesn't need to pay for a shipping label. What does the buyer think the extra $4 was for?
> 
> If the lazy buyer doesn't want to go to the post office to send it back, suggest that she put $4 (approx) worth of stamps on the package and hand it to the mailman when he comes to her door. (Give her the return shipping address.)
> 
> And as your mother has learned, you never issue a refund before receiving the returned item.



I think the buyer asked for a return label before my mom sent her the $4 via PP for shipping, but my mom misunderstood, or thought that was how returns were handled. I think the buyer IS lazy and wants it all done with as little effort on her part as possible. I’m just not sure if there’s anything else my mom can do at this point...


----------



## ThisVNchick

LolaCalifornia said:


> I think the buyer asked for a return label before my mom sent her the $4 via PP for shipping, but my mom misunderstood, or thought that was how returns were handled. I think the buyer IS lazy and wants it all done with as little effort on her part as possible. I’m just not sure if there’s anything else my mom can do at this point...


You can tell her to buy the postage online on USPS as well. The rates are the same online as at the post office...I mean if she's lazy and doesn't want to leave the house, you can just order and print it on her computer. Surely, she has that....


----------



## LolaCalifornia

ThisVNchick said:


> You can tell her to buy the postage online on USPS as well. The rates are the same online as at the post office...I mean if she's lazy and doesn't want to leave the house, you can just order and print it on her computer. Surely, she has that....



Yeah, we suggested that already... Crickets. She’s no longer communicating. I think she’s just going to keep the phone case and got paid to do it.


----------



## lovebug702

I'm somewhat new to eBay and over a month ago, I bought a luxury bag for over $600. The seller had some good reviews. The listing had good photos (at least 6 photos) and the only thing wrong with it was interior lining wear per the seller which she showed pictures of. The bag was delivered and when I opened it, it was so disgusting that I immediately opened a return. AND it was packaged horribly to boot. The bag had a bulk of hair knotted in the straps and a part of the strap was completely frayed and about to break off. The seller didn't mention any wear except interior lining wear. I was really bummed. She fought the return case a little (read from bottom to top in the bold), but still refunded me the money in full right away which closed the case. She did not provide a shipping label.
*
Sep 20
The seller sent you a message
Message
I'm sorry but you need to pay for shipping. The photos are clear on the condition of the bag. As I said yo you that you called "dirty" strap it is nstural color rope and it looked like that when it was new. Same for the frays. Please send the bag as soon as you can. Thank you!*

*Sep 19
You sent a message
Message
Okay, thank you. If you can provide label, I can ship today!*

*Sep 18
The seller sent you a message
Message
Hello, I will accept the return but I have to clarify that the straps are not "brown and dirty" that's the color natural rope and the bag has patina and I was told by the Chanel store not to wash it! The bag is frayed so I'll accept of course I know the value.

Sep 18
You created a return
Reason for return
Doesn't match description or photos

Comments
Hello, I feel like this purse has more wear than listed. It has more than just interior lining wear as mentioned in your listing. The bag is dirty and the straps are brown and dirty. There is black hair tangled on the two straps, knotted together and I can t even pull apart the straps because of it. The corners show signs of wear as well. The strap has an area that has come undone and is about to snap and break. I attached the pictures.
*

So after this conversation ended, I wrote her through eBay messaging since the return was closed and couldn't write in the case anymore. I told her I am not paying for shipping. This is where it gets extremely heated:

*I said: *Hi. I am not paying for return shipping. This was significantly not as described. You failed to mention that the strap was on it's last thread, literally. The strap is about to break off, how could I even repair that? Your pictures did not show that and I should not be expected to know the signs of wear that you refrain from explaining in your listing. That is your fault and that should have been something you mentioned. I will ship your bag back as soon as you provide the label.

Thank you.

*She said: *Hello there, who the hell you think you're to write garbage like? You first write that the strap was "brown and dirty" clearly you have never seen the bag new!!! Go buy a $3000 new and don't be wasting time on eBay claiming **** so you can return an item. I don't remember the strap being on the last thread or a hole in it. So let's bring this customer service. Please go ahead and write to them as I will. Thank you!

At this point I'm really upset because this girl is going to make me pay for shipping on an item that was so far from the description. *I said: *There is no need for that kind of sour language. It's not very classy. I think it's better that I ignore your unprofessional manic monologue because it is not worth it. Like I said, I am happy to ship once you provide me the label. I also contacted eBay so they are aware of this situation and will be sending you a message relaying the same in which I've said here.

Then almost 2 weeks go by with no response.
*Then she writes: *Hey lady not sure what kind of person are you? This is very simple that I had a no return policy on the sale and you simply didn't like the bag and condition and I accepted the return so the minimum you can do is just send it back. I have no idea who you're what's your problem writing to me long messages about "classy" this is nuts!

*I said: *The bag is packaged, sitting by the door waiting to be shipped as soon as you get me the shipping label. Sorry it didn't work out.

This is when I reached out to eBay and they told me they would reach out to her and see if they can get a shipping label.

*A few days later she says: *I refunded you all the money the least you can do is mailing back. I had specifically said no returns. Please send me I keep loosing money.

*I said: *I just had to deal with a return from a buyer for the same reason and I paid for her shipping. It sucks but It's part of selling. The bag is ready to be shipped back once you provide the label. I can ship it asap.

Then she threatens me and says she is going to file a police report.
*And then I say*:  I'm willing to give you the bag, but I am NOT paying for shipping. Period.

*Last thing she said to me: *Oh! Wow! You’re willing to give me “my” bag!?!? How kind of you! I returned all your money including shipping. Of course I’m filing a report.

It will be a month this Friday since the case has been closed. I reached out to eBay and they said they can't do anything about her filing a police report, but it won't go far because SHE refunded me on an item that I purchased from her. I didn't steal it. I have the bag still packaged and ready to ship.

What would you do? Shipping would cost around $18 and I just don't think it's fair when she sent me garbage. If I had a change of heart, fine. I would pay for shipping. But she left out so much wear and I'm not just being picky. The strap had knotted bunch of hair and was literally fraying and on it's last thread. I just can't believe she didn't notice that.

Does this happen to others?


----------



## whateve

lovebug702 said:


> I'm somewhat new to eBay and over a month ago, I bought a luxury bag for over $600. The seller had some good reviews. The listing had good photos (at least 6 photos) and the only thing wrong with it was interior lining wear per the seller which she showed pictures of. The bag was delivered and when I opened it, it was so disgusting that I immediately opened a return. AND it was packaged horribly to boot. The bag had a bulk of hair knotted in the straps and a part of the strap was completely frayed and about to break off. The seller didn't mention any wear except interior lining wear. I was really bummed. She fought the return case a little (read from bottom to top in the bold), but still refunded me the money in full right away which closed the case. She did not provide a shipping label.
> *
> Sep 20
> The seller sent you a message
> Message
> I'm sorry but you need to pay for shipping. The photos are clear on the condition of the bag. As I said yo you that you called "dirty" strap it is nstural color rope and it looked like that when it was new. Same for the frays. Please send the bag as soon as you can. Thank you!*
> 
> *Sep 19
> You sent a message
> Message
> Okay, thank you. If you can provide label, I can ship today!*
> 
> *Sep 18
> The seller sent you a message
> Message
> Hello, I will accept the return but I have to clarify that the straps are not "brown and dirty" that's the color natural rope and the bag has patina and I was told by the Chanel store not to wash it! The bag is frayed so I'll accept of course I know the value.
> 
> Sep 18
> You created a return
> Reason for return
> Doesn't match description or photos
> 
> Comments
> Hello, I feel like this purse has more wear than listed. It has more than just interior lining wear as mentioned in your listing. The bag is dirty and the straps are brown and dirty. There is black hair tangled on the two straps, knotted together and I can t even pull apart the straps because of it. The corners show signs of wear as well. The strap has an area that has come undone and is about to snap and break. I attached the pictures.
> *
> 
> So after this conversation ended, I wrote her through eBay messaging since the return was closed and couldn't write in the case anymore. I told her I am not paying for shipping. This is where it gets extremely heated:
> 
> *I said: *Hi. I am not paying for return shipping. This was significantly not as described. You failed to mention that the strap was on it's last thread, literally. The strap is about to break off, how could I even repair that? Your pictures did not show that and I should not be expected to know the signs of wear that you refrain from explaining in your listing. That is your fault and that should have been something you mentioned. I will ship your bag back as soon as you provide the label.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *She said: *Hello there, who the hell you think you're to write garbage like? You first write that the strap was "brown and dirty" clearly you have never seen the bag new!!! Go buy a $3000 new and don't be wasting time on eBay claiming **** so you can return an item. I don't remember the strap being on the last thread or a hole in it. So let's bring this customer service. Please go ahead and write to them as I will. Thank you!
> 
> At this point I'm really upset because this girl is going to make me pay for shipping on an item that was so far from the description. *I said: *There is no need for that kind of sour language. It's not very classy. I think it's better that I ignore your unprofessional manic monologue because it is not worth it. Like I said, I am happy to ship once you provide me the label. I also contacted eBay so they are aware of this situation and will be sending you a message relaying the same in which I've said here.
> 
> Then almost 2 weeks go by with no response.
> *Then she writes: *Hey lady not sure what kind of person are you? This is very simple that I had a no return policy on the sale and you simply didn't like the bag and condition and I accepted the return so the minimum you can do is just send it back. I have no idea who you're what's your problem writing to me long messages about "classy" this is nuts!
> 
> *I said: *The bag is packaged, sitting by the door waiting to be shipped as soon as you get me the shipping label. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> This is when I reached out to eBay and they told me they would reach out to her and see if they can get a shipping label.
> 
> *A few days later she says: *I refunded you all the money the least you can do is mailing back. I had specifically said no returns. Please send me I keep loosing money.
> 
> *I said: *I just had to deal with a return from a buyer for the same reason and I paid for her shipping. It sucks but It's part of selling. The bag is ready to be shipped back once you provide the label. I can ship it asap.
> 
> Then she threatens me and says she is going to file a police report.
> *And then I say*:  I'm willing to give you the bag, but I am NOT paying for shipping. Period.
> 
> *Last thing she said to me: *Oh! Wow! You’re willing to give me “my” bag!?!? How kind of you! I returned all your money including shipping. Of course I’m filing a report.
> 
> It will be a month this Friday since the case has been closed. I reached out to eBay and they said they can't do anything about her filing a police report, but it won't go far because SHE refunded me on an item that I purchased from her. I didn't steal it. I have the bag still packaged and ready to ship.
> 
> What would you do? Shipping would cost around $18 and I just don't think it's fair when she sent me garbage. If I had a change of heart, fine. I would pay for shipping. But she left out so much wear and I'm not just being picky. The strap had knotted bunch of hair and was literally fraying and on it's last thread. I just can't believe she didn't notice that.
> 
> Does this happen to others?


This has happened to quite a few others. You've made it clear that if she wants her bag, she needs to provide a return label. It is pretty stupid of her to fight the $18 for a return label when she is losing the value of the bag. She must be inexperienced. Every return I've ever had, whether I'm the buyer or seller, the refund isn't given until the bag is returned. Why would she refund you before receiving the bag back? Sounds like she has no idea what she is doing. I believe you have followed ebay rules. She can't do anything to you.


----------



## whateve

I'm not seeing any way to see feedback for this seller: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Caro...390637?hash=item5900231d6d:g:D6QAAOSwDEtZ5pwp
Is this something special just for this seller?


----------



## ThisVNchick

lovebug702 said:


> I'm somewhat new to eBay and over a month ago, I bought a luxury bag for over $600. The seller had some good reviews. The listing had good photos (at least 6 photos) and the only thing wrong with it was interior lining wear per the seller which she showed pictures of. The bag was delivered and when I opened it, it was so disgusting that I immediately opened a return. AND it was packaged horribly to boot. The bag had a bulk of hair knotted in the straps and a part of the strap was completely frayed and about to break off. The seller didn't mention any wear except interior lining wear. I was really bummed. She fought the return case a little (read from bottom to top in the bold), but still refunded me the money in full right away which closed the case. She did not provide a shipping label.
> *
> Sep 20
> The seller sent you a message
> Message
> I'm sorry but you need to pay for shipping. The photos are clear on the condition of the bag. As I said yo you that you called "dirty" strap it is nstural color rope and it looked like that when it was new. Same for the frays. Please send the bag as soon as you can. Thank you!*
> 
> *Sep 19
> You sent a message
> Message
> Okay, thank you. If you can provide label, I can ship today!*
> 
> *Sep 18
> The seller sent you a message
> Message
> Hello, I will accept the return but I have to clarify that the straps are not "brown and dirty" that's the color natural rope and the bag has patina and I was told by the Chanel store not to wash it! The bag is frayed so I'll accept of course I know the value.
> 
> Sep 18
> You created a return
> Reason for return
> Doesn't match description or photos
> 
> Comments
> Hello, I feel like this purse has more wear than listed. It has more than just interior lining wear as mentioned in your listing. The bag is dirty and the straps are brown and dirty. There is black hair tangled on the two straps, knotted together and I can t even pull apart the straps because of it. The corners show signs of wear as well. The strap has an area that has come undone and is about to snap and break. I attached the pictures.
> *
> 
> So after this conversation ended, I wrote her through eBay messaging since the return was closed and couldn't write in the case anymore. I told her I am not paying for shipping. This is where it gets extremely heated:
> 
> *I said: *Hi. I am not paying for return shipping. This was significantly not as described. You failed to mention that the strap was on it's last thread, literally. The strap is about to break off, how could I even repair that? Your pictures did not show that and I should not be expected to know the signs of wear that you refrain from explaining in your listing. That is your fault and that should have been something you mentioned. I will ship your bag back as soon as you provide the label.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *She said: *Hello there, who the hell you think you're to write garbage like? You first write that the strap was "brown and dirty" clearly you have never seen the bag new!!! Go buy a $3000 new and don't be wasting time on eBay claiming **** so you can return an item. I don't remember the strap being on the last thread or a hole in it. So let's bring this customer service. Please go ahead and write to them as I will. Thank you!
> 
> At this point I'm really upset because this girl is going to make me pay for shipping on an item that was so far from the description. *I said: *There is no need for that kind of sour language. It's not very classy. I think it's better that I ignore your unprofessional manic monologue because it is not worth it. Like I said, I am happy to ship once you provide me the label. I also contacted eBay so they are aware of this situation and will be sending you a message relaying the same in which I've said here.
> 
> Then almost 2 weeks go by with no response.
> *Then she writes: *Hey lady not sure what kind of person are you? This is very simple that I had a no return policy on the sale and you simply didn't like the bag and condition and I accepted the return so the minimum you can do is just send it back. I have no idea who you're what's your problem writing to me long messages about "classy" this is nuts!
> 
> *I said: *The bag is packaged, sitting by the door waiting to be shipped as soon as you get me the shipping label. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> This is when I reached out to eBay and they told me they would reach out to her and see if they can get a shipping label.
> 
> *A few days later she says: *I refunded you all the money the least you can do is mailing back. I had specifically said no returns. Please send me I keep loosing money.
> 
> *I said: *I just had to deal with a return from a buyer for the same reason and I paid for her shipping. It sucks but It's part of selling. The bag is ready to be shipped back once you provide the label. I can ship it asap.
> 
> Then she threatens me and says she is going to file a police report.
> *And then I say*:  I'm willing to give you the bag, but I am NOT paying for shipping. Period.
> 
> *Last thing she said to me: *Oh! Wow! You’re willing to give me “my” bag!?!? How kind of you! I returned all your money including shipping. Of course I’m filing a report.
> 
> It will be a month this Friday since the case has been closed. I reached out to eBay and they said they can't do anything about her filing a police report, but it won't go far because SHE refunded me on an item that I purchased from her. I didn't steal it. I have the bag still packaged and ready to ship.
> 
> What would you do? Shipping would cost around $18 and I just don't think it's fair when she sent me garbage. If I had a change of heart, fine. I would pay for shipping. But she left out so much wear and I'm not just being picky. The strap had knotted bunch of hair and was literally fraying and on it's last thread. I just can't believe she didn't notice that.
> 
> Does this happen to others?


I'd hold out for the return label. You did nothing wrong and followed all of the rules that were put in place by eBay. Plus she seems like a PITA.  I just don't understand how people think it's OK to talk to people like that and then expect some good to come out of it...


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm not seeing any way to see feedback for this seller: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Caro...390637?hash=item5900231d6d:g:D6QAAOSwDEtZ5pwp
> Is this something special just for this seller?


I'm seeing it. And there's over 2.5 million!
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

366 negs in the last 30 days: 
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30


----------



## BeenBurned

lovebug702 said:


> It will be a month this Friday since the case has been closed. I reached out to eBay and they said they can't do anything about her filing a police report, but it won't go far because SHE refunded me on an item that I purchased from her. I didn't steal it. I have the bag still packaged and ready to ship.
> 
> What would you do? Shipping would cost around $18 and I just don't think it's fair when she sent me garbage. If I had a change of heart, fine. I would pay for shipping. But she left out so much wear and I'm not just being picky. The strap had knotted bunch of hair and was literally fraying and on it's last thread. I just can't believe she didn't notice that.
> 
> Does this happen to others?





whateve said:


> This has happened to quite a few others. You've made it clear that if she wants her bag, she needs to provide a return label. It is pretty stupid of her to fight the $18 for a return label when she is losing the value of the bag. She must be inexperienced. Every return I've ever had, whether I'm the buyer or seller, the refund isn't given until the bag is returned. Why would she refund you before receiving the bag back? Sounds like she has no idea what she is doing. I believe you have followed ebay rules. She can't do anything to you.





ThisVNchick said:


> I'd hold out for the return label. You did nothing wrong and followed all of the rules that were put in place by eBay. Plus she seems like a PITA.  I just don't understand how people think it's OK to talk to people like that and then expect some good to come out of it...


I'm going to go against the tide here. 

I'd give her another 2 weeks, sending a couple of emails during that time to remind her, "I'm still waiting for you to send a prepaid shipping label."

Although you won't be obligated to return it, I (personally) wouldn't feel comfortable keeping a $600 item that had been refunded so I'd find the cheapest shipping method and send it back on my own dime. I'd rather be out $18 than not be able to sleep because I kept a $600 item. 

But also, if you have to pay return shipping, you can send the seller a message via feedback.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm seeing it. And there's over 2.5 million!
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=apparelsave&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=382254390637&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> 366 negs in the last 30 days:
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ch=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30


It doesn't show for me on the listing, but I can see it when I click on "see all."


----------



## whateve

I just updated my unpaid assistant settings and the shortest time it gives me is 4 days. I thought it was changed to 2 days at one time?


----------



## sallellen

whateve said:


> I just updated my unpaid assistant settings and the shortest time it gives me is 4 days. I thought it was changed to 2 days at one time?


I remember when it was 2 days but I haven't seen that in awhile.


----------



## popartist

Anybody start the process with the new eBay Authenticate service? 
https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/seller

I have a LV bag in excellent shape that I want to sell, but my old account got expunged for some reason (inactivity?).  So I am starting anew with the selling history, which probably is not attractive to buyers, plus I have never sold a bag on there before.  But, with eBay authentication and them handling the sale and shipping I am thinking that people would be more likely to buy and I would be less likely to run into problems.  And eBay only keeps 10% at the moment.  Should I give the service a shot?


----------



## whateve

popartist said:


> Anybody start the process with the new eBay Authenticate service?
> https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/seller
> 
> I have a LV bag in excellent shape that I want to sell, but my old account got expunged for some reason (inactivity?).  So I am starting anew with the selling history, which probably is not attractive to buyers, plus I have never sold a bag on there before.  But, with eBay authentication and them handling the sale and shipping I am thinking that people would be more likely to buy and I would be less likely to run into problems.  And eBay only keeps 10% at the moment.  Should I give the service a shot?


If you get to set your own price, I don't see any downside. However, I've heard it is going to be listed by ebay's valet seller. The listings I've seen have terrible pictures and descriptions, and they never get top prices for their stuff due to this. It also looks like they determine the price, so you could end up with peanuts.


----------



## holiday123

popartist said:


> Anybody start the process with the new eBay Authenticate service?
> https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/seller
> 
> I have a LV bag in excellent shape that I want to sell, but my old account got expunged for some reason (inactivity?).  So I am starting anew with the selling history, which probably is not attractive to buyers, plus I have never sold a bag on there before.  But, with eBay authentication and them handling the sale and shipping I am thinking that people would be more likely to buy and I would be less likely to run into problems.  And eBay only keeps 10% at the moment.  Should I give the service a shot?


Do they give you any input into sale price or can you specify a minimum sales price?  If so, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> If you get to set your own price, I don't see any downside. However, I've heard it is going to be listed by ebay's valet seller. The listings I've seen have terrible pictures and descriptions, and they never get top prices for their stuff due to this. It also looks like they determine the price, so you could end up with peanuts.


Agree 100% . I won a poorly listed and photographed saddle 23 in black/oxblood from them for $53 or so. Arrived like new!


----------



## popartist

whateve said:


> If you get to set your own price, I don't see any downside. However, I've heard it is going to be listed by ebay's valet seller. The listings I've seen have terrible pictures and descriptions, and they never get top prices for their stuff due to this. It also looks like they determine the price, so you could end up with peanuts.


If they get a percentage of the sale I would think they'd overprice rather than underprice!  Weird.  I will ponder this but I really should unload this and I am just not sure I can move this any other way right now and if I can keep 90% instead of 80% of the sale price...


----------



## whateve

popartist said:


> If they get a percentage of the sale I would think they'd overprice rather than underprice!  Weird.  I will ponder this but I really should unload this and I am just not sure I can move this any other way right now and if I can keep 90% instead of 80% of the sale price...


You can keep 90% if you sell it yourself. Since you have no feedback, maybe get a paid authentication and show it in your listing.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hey Coach people, what's up! Let me know if there is a better place to ask this question. I buy a small Coach bag last night on a BIN, 9 pm ish, my time and seller's time . Shipping is $15.00, which I think is a lot (but I _want the bag lol ) _considering I got a larger bag shipped to me recently, with bubble wrap, paper, good box for $ 8 or 9 something.  The pay now box pops up and I figure, let me show good faith, pay now, be a good buyer and send an email in the morning asking if there is another option for shipping, I don't need it expedited blah blah. Get a few bucks refunded by Paypal
I send and email at 6:30 am, nicely worded. I see a reply later that morning, nicely worded, no, sorry, I printed the label at midnight, if I had known, blah blah. I in turn ask, is this all written in stone when you print the label? He makes a comment about paying for the label when he printed it, I believe. He says he is losing money because the shipping is $13.60 (and if I understand him, he gets the shipping box from this service) and there is a paypal surcharge of $2.00. And I am getting such an amazing bag, blah blah. To which I reply that it doesn't seem to me like he lost money on the 13.60 and to boot a chunk of the surcharge is being passed onto me. 
And sellers, I understand there could be eye rolls inserted here. It is my lot in life to have to pay shipping for my vintage Coach bags because the thrift stores in my area suck! So should I always see if the shipping is negotiable before I pay?? I just really feel gouged!! Do I have to accept he is passing on surcharge fees because he stated the expedited shipping is $15 , when in reality it is slightly less??  Me the poor slob buyer? Him the poor slob seller?
I swear to God, I am ready to forget Coach and go back to frickin Beanie Babies. 
I put this here to let off a little steam , as opposed to letting off steam in the feedback impulsively. Also I know several of you and trust you and I am willing to hear your perspective as buyers. What shipping charges do you pass onto buyers?? Side note, I don't know how any sells on eBay, it seems like a collasal pain.


----------



## threadbender

I am sure others will have more to say. But, you should always ask questions prior to BIN. You agreed to the shipping. All costs are somehow passed onto the consumer. Do you think Walmart or Macy's do not factor in all of their costs when they sell you something? I honestly am surprised that you think $1.40 difference is gouging. I wouldn't but that is me.
jmho


----------



## Lake Effect

Another seller charged $6.50 in shipping for the same sized bag and another $7.76 in shipping for a significantly larger bag.


----------



## threadbender

If that is the case you could have a) done a ASQ b) passed on the listing. When you do the BIN, it states it is a contract, I believe.
Again, just my opinion. And, currently, I am more of a buyer than a seller on EBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> Hey Coach people, what's up! Let me know if there is a better place to ask this question. I buy a small Coach bag last night on a BIN, 9 pm ish, my time and seller's time . Shipping is $15.00, which I think is a lot (but I _want the bag lol ) _considering I got a larger bag shipped to me recently, with bubble wrap, paper, good box for $ 8 or 9 something.  The pay now box pops up and I figure, let me show good faith, pay now, be a good buyer and send an email in the morning asking if there is another option for shipping, I don't need it expedited blah blah. Get a few bucks refunded by Paypal
> I send and email at 6:30 am, nicely worded. I see a reply later that morning, nicely worded, no, sorry, I printed the label at midnight, if I had known, blah blah. I in turn ask, is this all written in stone when you print the label? He makes a comment about paying for the label when he printed it, I believe. He says he is losing money because the shipping is $13.60 (and if I understand him, he gets the shipping box from this service) and there is a paypal surcharge of $2.00. And I am getting such an amazing bag, blah blah. To which I reply that it doesn't seem to me like he lost money on the 13.60 and to boot a chunk of the surcharge is being passed onto me.
> And sellers, I understand there could be eye rolls inserted here. It is my lot in life to have to pay shipping for my vintage Coach bags because the thrift stores in my area suck! So should I always see if the shipping is negotiable before I pay?? I just really feel gouged!! Do I have to accept he is passing on surcharge fees because he stated the expedited shipping is $15 , when in reality it is slightly less??  Me the poor slob buyer? Him the poor slob seller?
> I swear to God, I am ready to forget Coach and go back to frickin Beanie Babies.
> I put this here to let off a little steam , as opposed to letting off steam in the feedback impulsively. Also I know several of you and trust you and I am willing to hear your perspective as buyers. What shipping charges do you pass onto buyers?? Side note, I don't know how any sells on eBay, it seems like a collasal pain.


Without seeing the listing, it's impossible to know whether the seller is gouging. What you call "a small Coach bag" can be anything from a wristlet to a satchel. Weight and thus price can vary widely.

But I'd like to comment on several points you've made.

1. _Shipping is $15.00, which I think is a lot (but I want the bag lol ) considering I got a larger bag shipped to me recently, with bubble wrap, paper, good box for $ 8 or 9 something_.
Again, I don't know what this bag is nor do I know what the "larger bag" was but it's possible that this seller inflated the shipping charge and/or the other seller subsidized the undercharge from her own funds.

Sellers can add reasonable handling charges to the actual shipping cost to compensate themselves for time, packing materials, tape, labels, ink, transportation to post office, etc.

2. _pay now, be a good buyer and send an email in the morning asking if there is another option for shipping_
I understand that you wanted to pay promptly but as carlpsmom pointed out, if you wanted to negotiate a lesser shipping service, that should have been done prior to buying.

BTW, "expedited" shipping is priority mail. For lightweight items (<4-5 lbs.), priority or 1st class (for one pound or less) are the least expensive. Parcel select is more expensive (and considerably slower) for small parcels.

3. _It is my lot in life to have to pay shipping for my vintage Coach bags because the thrift stores in my area suck_!
It's really not a seller's problem because you can't get the nice stuff at your local thrift stores. She has what you want and if you like the item and the price, you buy and she sells.

4. _there is a paypal surcharge of $2.00_
This sounds like BS! Paypal charged the seller ~3.5% fee based on the total amount you paid but there's no $2 surcharge.

5. What shipping charges do you pass onto buyers??
I use flat rate shipping, i.e., not calculated by weight and zip code. Depending on the weight of the package, my "handling" comes to between 50 cents and $2. But for larger items shipped across country, the shipping cost is often $2-$5 more than I charged the buyer so shipping costs reduce my net.

Many buyers who don't sell often don't understand how expensive shipping is, especially when the post office raises rates annually.

I'd be interested in seeing the listing (either publicly or privately) so I can estimate the actual shipping cost and give more accurate information on whether the seller is gouging.

That said, you did know the shipping cost before buying so it's not as though the seller did anything underhanded.


----------



## threadbender

I sold a Coach Lilly, I think it was, and the shipping was close to $15. This was over a year ago. I undercharged because I did not think it would be that much. I learned my lesson. 
I wonder if the Paypal surcharge is really the EBay and Paypal fees.
If I were you, I would share the listing with BeenBurned. If anyone can tell you if it is over-charged, it is her. That said, I stand by the idea of asking questions before purchase.


----------



## whateve

carlpsmom said:


> I sold a Coach Lilly, I think it was, and the shipping was close to $15. This was over a year ago. I undercharged because I did not think it would be that much. I learned my lesson.
> I wonder if the Paypal surcharge is really the EBay and Paypal fees.
> If I were you, I would share the listing with BeenBurned. If anyone can tell you if it is over-charged, it is her. That said, I stand by the idea of asking questions before purchase.


You lucked out! I sold a Mandy and it cost me $46 to ship priority because it went across country and the box was oversized.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Hey Coach people, what's up! Let me know if there is a better place to ask this question. I buy a small Coach bag last night on a BIN, 9 pm ish, my time and seller's time . Shipping is $15.00, which I think is a lot (but I _want the bag lol ) _considering I got a larger bag shipped to me recently, with bubble wrap, paper, good box for $ 8 or 9 something.  The pay now box pops up and I figure, let me show good faith, pay now, be a good buyer and send an email in the morning asking if there is another option for shipping, I don't need it expedited blah blah. Get a few bucks refunded by Paypal
> I send and email at 6:30 am, nicely worded. I see a reply later that morning, nicely worded, no, sorry, I printed the label at midnight, if I had known, blah blah. I in turn ask, is this all written in stone when you print the label? He makes a comment about paying for the label when he printed it, I believe. He says he is losing money because the shipping is $13.60 (and if I understand him, he gets the shipping box from this service) and there is a paypal surcharge of $2.00. And I am getting such an amazing bag, blah blah. To which I reply that it doesn't seem to me like he lost money on the 13.60 and to boot a chunk of the surcharge is being passed onto me.
> And sellers, I understand there could be eye rolls inserted here. It is my lot in life to have to pay shipping for my vintage Coach bags because the thrift stores in my area suck! So should I always see if the shipping is negotiable before I pay?? I just really feel gouged!! Do I have to accept he is passing on surcharge fees because he stated the expedited shipping is $15 , when in reality it is slightly less??  Me the poor slob buyer? Him the poor slob seller?
> I swear to God, I am ready to forget Coach and go back to frickin Beanie Babies.
> I put this here to let off a little steam , as opposed to letting off steam in the feedback impulsively. Also I know several of you and trust you and I am willing to hear your perspective as buyers. What shipping charges do you pass onto buyers?? Side note, I don't know how any sells on eBay, it seems like a collasal pain.


I agree that if you had a problem with the shipping cost, you should not have bid. I don't think $15 is necessarily an overcharge. What other sellers charge has nothing to do with what this seller charges. Those other sellers who charged less may live closer to you, or maybe they didn't realize how much it would actually cost. The actual fees are based on weight, size of the box, and how far away from the seller the shipping address is. To ship a bag to my own state may only cost me $7 or $8 but to ship the same bag cross country could cost $13 or $14, or even more if the box is oversized, since USPS has an oversized charge that only comes into play if it is shipped to a zone far away from the shipper. I shipped a 5 pound box with a Coach purse that cost $46 to ship. I think the seller could be telling the truth about paying $13.60 for shipping. I pay that amount quite often for purses. When a seller prints the label, he has to pay for the shipping at that time. Not all shipping boxes are free. There are some you can get for free from USPS, but not all purses fit into these boxes. If the purse you bought would fit in a medium flat rate box, then the seller could have saved a little by using one. The seller also has incidental costs like tape, tissue, bubble wrap, etc. Since buyers tend to complain about shipping costs, a smart seller builds these costs into the price of the item. 

There is not really something called a paypal surcharge. However, ebay will take $1.50 of the $15 he charged you, and paypal will take another 2.9%, which is about another 44 cents, so that is close to the $2 he told you. 

Bottom line, the seller didn't make a profit on the shipping charge.


----------



## Lake Effect

@whateve @BeenBurned Thanks ladies, I was hoping /counting that you would respond! I didn't know if it would be appropriate to PM a question like this so I was glad to remember talk of other boards like this. Although I imagine I could ask on another board or PM you where to ask this. I know authenticating is a huge service so I don't want to PM needlessly. Yeah, even though my post painted me as a total whiner I am humble enough to admit I would rather whine here about an impulsively paying for something (blow off a little steam) than ding someone's feedback needlessly. And possibly learn something about shipping, which is a big giant mystery to me as a buyer. 
And yes, from what I have read over the past year here on tPF, sellers have their work cut out for them on eBay. But also there are sellers who would blatantly take advantage of a buyer too. 
@carlpsmom Yes, it is underscored i need to be responsible and I need to contact the seller before the fact about shipping, which I have done on a few occasions. At the time of payment, several buyers offered more than one shipping rate. And bad on me, I have to steer away from shopping later in the evening. I felt too tired to email at the time I paid, so yup, that's on me. At least by voicing all this, I will put any feelings about the fee I have to rest and enjoy my bag and give the seller positive feedback, pending receiving the bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

@whateve and thanks for confirming that the seller pays shipping when the label is printed.


----------



## holiday123

Lake Effect said:


> Another seller charged $6.50 in shipping for the same sized bag and another $7.76 in shipping for a significantly larger bag.


Also depends on their location and ship to location.  If I ship FL to FL, it could cost $7, but FL to CA $15 so it's not just weight, it's distance too.

If the seller were to void the label and use a cheaper service, they also have to wait for their original postage to be refunded. It's not immediate, it's weeks.

Edited, it looks like the above was already pointed out so forgive my duplicate postings.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> @whateve @BeenBurned Thanks ladies, I was hoping /counting that you would respond! I didn't know if it would be appropriate to PM a question like this so I was glad to remember talk of other boards like this. Although I imagine I could ask on another board or PM you where to ask this.


This type of question is always better posted publicly because if you have questions, I have no doubt others (who didn't post the same concerns) can have their questions answered too. 

Public posts are learning experiences for everyone, including lurkers.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Paypal charged the seller ~3.5% fee based on the total amount you paid but there's no $2 surcharge.





whateve said:


> There is not really something called a paypal surcharge. However, ebay will take $1.50 of the $15 he charged you, and paypal will take another 2.9%, which is about another 44 cents, so that is close to the $2 he told you.


I misspoke when I referred to PP's 3.5% fee. 

I bet Whateve's theory on where the seller's $2 number came from is correct.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> @whateve @BeenBurned Thanks ladies, I was hoping /counting that you would respond! I didn't know if it would be appropriate to PM a question like this so I was glad to remember talk of other boards like this. Although I imagine I could ask on another board or PM you where to ask this. I know authenticating is a huge service so I don't want to PM needlessly. Yeah, even though my post painted me as a total whiner I am humble enough to admit I would rather whine here about an impulsively paying for something (blow off a little steam) than ding someone's feedback needlessly. And possibly learn something about shipping, which is a big giant mystery to me as a buyer.
> And yes, from what I have read over the past year here on tPF, sellers have their work cut out for them on eBay. But also there are sellers who would blatantly take advantage of a buyer too.
> @carlpsmom Yes, it is underscored i need to be responsible and I need to contact the seller before the fact about shipping, which I have done on a few occasions. At the time of payment, several buyers offered more than one shipping rate. And bad on me, I have to steer away from shopping later in the evening. I felt too tired to email at the time I paid, so yup, that's on me. At least by voicing all this, I will put any feelings about the fee I have to rest and enjoy my bag and give the seller positive feedback, pending receiving the bag.


You can calculate shipping cost yourself. If you have a scale, weigh the package before you open it. If not, look at the label to see the weight the seller paid for. Then go here: https://postcalc.usps.com/  USPS calculate a price. Input your zip code and the seller's zip code, which should be on the label, plus the weight of the bag. You'll see all the shipping options and the costs.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I feel like this has been asked before (or at least I might have glanced at it before) but what kind of a feedback is appropriate (or can be given without removal) if you purchased a fake but the seller accepted the return after a case was filed?


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> I feel like this has been asked before (or at least I might have glanced at it before) but what kind of a feedback is appropriate (or can be given without removal) if you purchased a fake but the seller accepted the return after a case was filed?


Did the seller balk before you were forced to open a case?

Do not mention case, ebay having to resolve, etc. Those feedbacks can be removed it the seller complains.

You can say something to the effect of the following.
"Had to fight seller for return of counterfeit (whatever) but she eventually gave in"


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> Did the seller balk before you were forced to open a case?
> 
> Do not mention case, ebay having to resolve, etc. Those feedbacks can be removed it the seller complains.
> 
> You can say something to the effect of the following.
> "Had to fight seller for return of counterfeit (whatever) but she eventually gave in"



I didn't contact the seller prior to opening a case. From my experience, whenever I message them about the item, they tell me to return the item back on my own dime, do not respond back to me, or are just straight up rude. I find that opening a case is the easiest form to get the seller's attention and everything is out in the open. 

In my case, it was a pair of Chanel earrings that had a stamp that said "made in frace" (missing the "n" in France) so it was clearly obvious that it was fake without the need of a 3rd party authentication service. I did check the seller's feedback prior to purchasing and it looks like she sold some LV bags that other buyers were very happy with. But I'd like to throw a caution out there for future buyers that not everything this seller sells is authentic but just don't know how to word it without having it removed by eBay.

ETA: So I can just say something as simple as "earrings received were not authentic"? Also, would a neutral be better than a neg if I'm trying to prevent feedback removal?


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> I didn't contact the seller prior to opening a case. From my experience, whenever I message them about the item, they tell me to return the item back on my own dime, do not respond back to me, or are just straight up rude. I find that opening a case is the easiest form to get the seller's attention and everything is out in the open.
> 
> In my case, it was a pair of Chanel earrings that had a stamp that said "made in frace" (missing the "n" in France) so it was clearly obvious that it was fake without the need of a 3rd party authentication service. I did check the seller's feedback prior to purchasing and it looks like she sold some LV bags that other buyers were very happy with. But I'd like to throw a caution out there for future buyers that not everything this seller sells is authentic but just don't know how to word it without having it removed by eBay.
> 
> ETA: So I can just say something as simple as "earrings received were not authentic"? Also, would a neutral be better than a neg if I'm trying to prevent feedback removal?


This is my opinion only. YMMV as may that of others. 

I think it's always better to try to work it out with the seller before they get that surprise email telling them about the dispute and seeing their funds on hold. 

Then the seller can't say, "no contact from buyer. I would have refunded." 

Once you notify the seller and get an unsatisfactory response, i.e., you cover return shipping on a fake, THEN you'd be appropriate in opening a SNAD dispute forcing the seller to pay return shipping. The reason I suggest this is that although you indicate your experiences have been different, many sellers (even those who know they don't have fakes) will offer to cover return shipping just to avoid the "dispute ding" on their accounts. 

It's difficult for sellers to get negs removed so if you think your experience warrants a neg, as long as you don't violate the feedback rules, you should be fine and your feedback probably won't be removed.


----------



## whateve

I got asked if I had layaway. There isn't anything like this with ebay, is there? I told her to use Paypal credit but I don't think she liked that answer.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> This is my opinion only. YMMV as may that of others.
> 
> I think it's always better to try to work it out with the seller before they get that surprise email telling them about the dispute and seeing their funds on hold.
> 
> Then the seller can't say, "no contact from buyer. I would have refunded."
> 
> Once you notify the seller and get an unsatisfactory response, i.e., you cover return shipping on a fake, THEN you'd be appropriate in opening a SNAD dispute forcing the seller to pay return shipping. The reason I suggest this is that although you indicate your experiences have been different, many sellers (even those who know they don't have fakes) will offer to cover return shipping just to avoid the "dispute ding" on their accounts.
> 
> It's difficult for sellers to get negs removed so if you think your experience warrants a neg, as long as you don't violate the feedback rules, you should be fine and your feedback probably won't be removed.



Thanks for the advice BB, I'll definitely keep that in mind. 

I don't think my experience warrants a neg, so a neutral it is. It wasn't a bad experience. She accepted the return but I had to call eBay to force her to give me a return postage after 5 days of hearing nothing from her. The wait was no biggie for me. BUT my main concern was wanting to throw caution out there for future buyers so they know to inspect their items carefully.


----------



## whateve

I got a message from ebay today about one of my items, but it wasn't a listing question. It referred to an item I have listed and included the title and pictures from my listing. It said "Help answer a question from the eBay community." 
"An eBay member has a question for you.

A buyer is interested in the product you’re selling but they have a question. Can you help them out?"

Why wouldn't a potential buyer just ask me the question through the listing?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I got a message from ebay today about one of my items, but it wasn't a listing question. It referred to an item I have listed and included the title and pictures from my listing. It said "Help answer a question from the eBay community."
> "An eBay member has a question for you.
> 
> A buyer is interested in the product you’re selling but they have a question. Can you help them out?"
> 
> Why wouldn't a potential buyer just ask me the question through the listing?


That's weird! I think if a member is on your BBL, they can't contact you so maybe it's someone you blocked. (I'm just guessing.) Did they give you the ID of the member who's trying to contact you? If so, is that a name on your BBL?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That's weird! I think if a member is on your BBL, they can't contact you so maybe it's someone you blocked. (I'm just guessing.) Did they give you the ID of the member who's trying to contact you? If so, is that a name on your BBL?


No, there is no member information. It's more like I'm giving general information about my product that would apply to any listings with the same item. When I click on it, it shows my item at the top of the page with buttons to buy it now, watch, or see details. Then further down the page are reviews, and questions and answers. The question and my answer shows there, and also on my listing. As far as I can tell, no one has a similar product so the answer doesn't appear anywhere else. 

In looking at another of my items, in the review section, the most relevant review is 1 star, and it says "too small," which is annoying because it is a standard size and many people like that size. I really doubt that review is for a similar item.


----------



## BeenBurned

I have no idea!


----------



## Kidclarke

A buyer bought 5 of the same item I am selling, 5 minutes later there's a PayPal fraudulent case email. I responded to the case that I would like to refund the seller since I have not sent the item, do I need to take any further action? Meaning do I cancel on eBay or does PayPal refund the money themselves...? This is a new one for me.


----------



## nicole0612

I purchased a VCA necklace for about $2800 that ended up being counterfeit.
I had a feeling because it was lighter than the product description for the authentic piece by about 4 grams(measured on my gram scale). The only company that authenticates this brand is ******************, and they said it was authentic, but due to their reputation/my experience with them and because the weight was wrong, I eventually got nervous and sent it for an in person inspection by VCA and now have documentation that it is not authentic.

This is my dilemma:
I purchased the necklace on Aug 8th, so my 3 months to file a claim with ebay are almost over. Is it 90 days? If so, I would need to file by 
Nov 6th? The problem is that I have been waiting for over a month to have the necklace shipped back from authentication. They are in the process of moving it towards shipping, and the last time I reached out to them again they said it should arrive by the 15th of November.

So should I file a claim with eBay right before Nov 6th and hope that the necklace comes back soon enough afterwards so that I can ship it back to the seller on time?
Or should I let the ebay claim time limit expire and file a claim with PayPal once I get the necklace returned to me?
Ebay claims are so much easier, but I don't want to prevent myself from being able to make a paypal claim if I lose the eBay case by not shipping back on time.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased a VCA necklace for about $2800 that ended up being counterfeit.
> I had a feeling because it was lighter than the product description for the authentic piece by about 4 grams(measured on my gram scale). The only company that authenticates this brand is ******************, and they said it was authentic, but due to their reputation/my experience with them and because the weight was wrong, I eventually got nervous and sent it for an in person inspection by VCA and now have documentation that it is not authentic.
> 
> This is my dilemma:
> I purchased the necklace on Aug 8th, so my 3 months to file a claim with ebay are almost over. Is it 90 days? If so, I would need to file by
> Nov 6th? The problem is that I have been waiting for over a month to have the necklace shipped back from authentication. They are in the process of moving it towards shipping, and the last time I reached out to them again they said it should arrive by the 15th of November.
> 
> So should I file a claim with eBay right before Nov 6th and hope that the necklace comes back soon enough afterwards so that I can ship it back to the seller on time?
> Or should I let the ebay claim time limit expire and file a claim with PayPal once I get the necklace returned to me?
> Ebay claims are so much easier, but I don't want to prevent myself from being able to make a paypal claim if I lose the eBay case by not shipping back on time.


The ebay time limit is 30 days so you're way beyond that. 

File a dispute through Paypal and include the copy of the documentation from VCA. 

Last resort option should be your c.c. company if you used a card to fund the transaction. 

I'd also let ebay know about the company that erred on the authentication. If they're accepting documentation from that company, they need to know about errors.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> The ebay time limit is 30 days so you're way beyond that.
> 
> File a dispute through Paypal and include the copy of the documentation from VCA.
> 
> Last resort option should be your c.c. company if you used a card to fund the transaction.
> 
> I'd also let ebay know about the company that erred on the authentication. If they're accepting documentation from that company, they need to know about errors.



Thank you so much for the clarification! That is really good to know about eBay, I didn't realize it was a 30 day window. The seller was actually ready to cooperate, I contacted her 2 weeks ago when I was expecting the necklace to be shipped back to me and she admitted that she was not sure of the authenticity and was ok with a return once I got the necklace back. She must not have realized the 30 day limit either. Or maybe she did and that's why she was so agreeable!
PayPal has a 180 day limit for a claim, correct? 
I guess I should just call PayPal and ask them if they need anything from me for the case other than the written documentation.
Regarding eBay, I actually checked in with their customer service, and they said that they only accept in-person inspections for this brand for authenticity disputes.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification! That is really good to know about eBay, I didn't realize it was a 30 day window. The seller was actually ready to cooperate, I contacted her 2 weeks ago when I was expecting the necklace to be shipped back to me and she admitted that she was not sure of the authenticity and was ok with a return once I got the necklace back. She must not have realized the 30 day limit either. Or maybe she did and that's why she was so agreeable!
> PayPal has a 180 day limit for a claim, correct?
> I guess I should just call PayPal and ask them if they need anything from me for the case other than the written documentation.
> Regarding eBay, I actually checked in with their customer service, and they said that they only accept in-person inspections for this brand for authenticity disputes.


Yes, PP gives 180 days. 

Since you say the seller is cooperative concerning the return and refund, perhaps she'll agree to the return and send a shipping label (WITH s.c.) without having to open a dispute. That is better for her account too because it's not good to have a counterfeit claim opened against a seller.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, PP gives 180 days.
> 
> Since you say the seller is cooperative concerning the return and refund, perhaps she'll agree to the return and send a shipping label (WITH s.c.) without having to open a dispute. That is better for her account too because it's not good to have a counterfeit claim opened against a seller.



So I could ask for a return through the eBay drop down menu on the purchase history after 30 days? I would be more than happy to pay for the return shipping with SC if that's an option after she accepts the return. I will send her a message when it arrives that I am ready to file for the return, then request the return on eBay and hope that she hasn't changed her mind. That would be much easier. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> So I could ask for a return through the eBay drop down menu on the purchase history after 30 days? I would be more than happy to pay for the return shipping with SC if that's an option after she accepts the return. I will send her a message when it arrives that I am ready to file for the return, then request the return on eBay and hope that she hasn't changed her mind. That would be much easier.
> Thank you so much.


I don't know if that option exists after so much time but it is worth trying.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I don't know if that option exists after so much time but it is worth trying.



I just checked on eBay and there is no option for a return on the purchase history page. It is only available on the items I ordered in the last 30 days. 
In that case I will contact her and explain that I will have to file a claim for return through PayPal and hope that she accepts it without a hassle.


----------



## Kidclarke

Nevermind, I was on my phone last night so I was a little panicked and it was hard to look up anything. The PayPal website layout was wacky on my phone. Anyways I tried canceling on eBay and it said the order cannot be canceled due to open case so now I know I have to wait for them before anything can be done. Very annoyed everything is held up, but I am glad it wasn't something I shipped already.


----------



## Kidclarke

Okay so November 2nd buyer buys 5/10 of the same item of mine. 5 minutes later I receive a notice from PayPal about a fraud purchase. My funds are on hold and they ask me to respond to the case. I tell them I have not shipped the item yet and submit it. It’s been up for review since then.* I assumed I should not ship the items until the case is solved (am I correct in assuming this??)* even though eBay is saying the shipping date is past due, but it also won’t let me cancel order because of the open case.

Anyways I was waiting for PayPal to make up their mind, assuming they would give instruction once they decided. Now I have the buyer messaging me on eBay saying “I did not receive my items today like expected and I have not received a notice that the package has shipped so I was checking to see when I will receive it. I need them this week. Thank you.”

*Do I just ignore the message or do I tell them it hasn’t been shipped because of the fraud charge?* I thought before it was a case of buyer’s remorse, but now I’m guessing the eBay buyer is the fraud person.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Okay so November 2nd buyer buys 5/10 of the same item of mine. 5 minutes later I receive a notice from PayPal about a fraud purchase. My funds are on hold and they ask me to respond to the case. I tell them I have not shipped the item yet and submit it. It’s been up for review since then.* I assumed I should not ship the items until the case is solved (am I correct in assuming this??)* even though eBay is saying the shipping date is past due, but it also won’t let me cancel order because of the open case.
> 
> Anyways I was waiting for PayPal to make up their mind, assuming they would give instruction once they decided. *Now I have the buyer messaging me on eBay saying “I did not receive my items today like expected and I have not received a notice that the package has shipped so I was checking to see when I will receive it. I need them this week. Thank you.”*
> 
> *Do I just ignore the message or do I tell them it hasn’t been shipped because of the fraud charge?* I thought before it was a case of buyer’s remorse, but now I’m guessing the eBay buyer is the fraud person.


Respond to the buyer with a C&P of the paypal dispute notice and let her know that you can't ship until paypal gives you the green light. Tell the buyer to call paypal if there are questions or if the fraud alert can be lifted. 

If the buyer emailed directly to your ebay, respond through ebay. If the buyer sent the message directly by email, respond but also copy and paste into an ebay message do it'll be on record on your account.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> Respond to the buyer with a C&P of the paypal dispute notice and let her know that you can't ship until paypal gives you the green light. Tell the buyer to call paypal if there are questions or if the fraud alert can be lifted.
> 
> If the buyer emailed directly to your ebay, respond through ebay. If the buyer sent the message directly by email, respond but also copy and paste into an ebay message do it'll be on record on your account.


Thank you for your quick/helpful response, you're always a life saver.


----------



## Kidclarke

Buyer responded with: “I checked and my credit card has already been charged on November 3rd for $190 so I would expect to receive my items as soon as possible. I would have liked to be notified of this as I had no idea this happened. I will contact PayPal. Can you priority ship the items to me so I will receive them by next week?”

I assumed that PayPal would notify the buyer about this sort of thing? It seems odd they wouldn’t. I do not want to make any promises to them as far as shipping goes. I usually just do flat rate boxes. I responded to the PayPal request right away. I am afraid this buyer is going to give me bad feedback regardless that this is out of my hands. I am unsure how to respond. How would you not notice your items have not been shipped especially if you needed them by a certain time...


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Buyer responded with: “I checked and my credit card has already been charged on November 3rd for $190 so I would expect to receive my items as soon as possible. I would have liked to be notified of this as I had no idea this happened. I will contact PayPal. Can you priority ship the items to me so I will receive them by next week?”
> 
> I assumed that PayPal would notify the buyer about this sort of thing? It seems odd they wouldn’t. I do not want to make any promises to them as far as shipping goes. I usually just do flat rate boxes. I responded to the PayPal request right away. I am afraid this buyer is going to give me bad feedback regardless that this is out of my hands. I am unsure how to respond. How would you not notice your items have not been shipped especially if you needed them by a certain time...


I remember this happening to someone else and the buyer wasn't aware of the problem either.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> I remember this happening to someone else and the buyer wasn't aware of the problem either.


Oh, that’s a bummer.
The buyer was able to contact PayPal and they released the funds. I feel terrible for not informing them. So odd that PayPal wouldn’t let them know. Now I know for next time (hopefully there’s not one). The buyer has replied kindly so hopefully it isn’t a bad ending. What a mess.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I remember this happening to someone else and the buyer wasn't aware of the problem either.





Kidclarke said:


> Oh, that’s a bummer.
> The buyer was able to contact PayPal and they released the funds. I feel terrible for not informing them. So odd that PayPal wouldn’t let them know. Now I know for next time (hopefully there’s not one). The buyer has replied kindly so hopefully it isn’t a bad ending. What a mess.


I wonder if those messages from PP might end up in the spam folder. That's so weird that they don't notify the buyer!


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if those messages from PP might end up in the spam folder. That's so weird that they don't notify the buyer!


Yes, I wonder that too.
It would make a lot more sense then PayPal not contacting the buyer. PayPal has made me look/feel like a fool seller yet again.


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi all. Sold a bag on eBay. Gave detailed description. Buyer received bag opened a dispute and said there was "sun damage". I know exactly what she's talking about. It's not actually flawed, that's the design of the bag. I sent stock photos and a listing from Fashionphile showing the same bag with the same look. Buyer hasn't responded. How long will this case stay open?  Do I need to contact eBay?  My money is on hold. It's only been a day so I know she still has time to request refunds, etc. I just would like details on timing. Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi all. Sold a bag on eBay. Gave detailed description. Buyer received bag opened a dispute and said there was "sun damage". I know exactly what she's talking about. It's not actually flawed, that's the design of the bag. I sent stock photos and a listing from Fashionphile showing the same bag with the same look. Buyer hasn't responded. How long will this case stay open?  Do I need to contact eBay?  My money is on hold. It's only been a day so I know she still has time to request refunds, etc. I just would like details on timing. Thanks!!


Do you have a return policy? If so, you don't have an option about accepting it.

But either way, I'd respond to the case saying that the perceived discoloration is the nature of the style of bag (as shown per the following listings for the same item - and include a couple of links) but if the buyer is unhappy, she can return. 

Try to get her to agree that it's "as described" so she can cover return shipping but if she balks, offer to cover the return also. 

And if and when you relist, include a blurb disclosing that the nature of the leather makes it appear to have discoloration but it's not a flaw.


----------



## whateve

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi all. Sold a bag on eBay. Gave detailed description. Buyer received bag opened a dispute and said there was "sun damage". I know exactly what she's talking about. It's not actually flawed, that's the design of the bag. I sent stock photos and a listing from Fashionphile showing the same bag with the same look. Buyer hasn't responded. How long will this case stay open?  Do I need to contact eBay?  My money is on hold. It's only been a day so I know she still has time to request refunds, etc. I just would like details on timing. Thanks!!


If you look at the case, it should say how long the buyer has to respond. I wouldn't do anything as long as you have sufficiently explained your position. The next move is hers. At some point, she has the option to escalate. Or she might close the case or let it expire. 

I don't think that you should accept the return in all cases. Once she has opened a SNAD dispute, there is no way to change that so she pays return shipping and the original shipping. If you accept the return, you'll be responsible for shipping both ways and you will have a SNAD on your record. I don't believe she has the option to change her return request from SNAD to changed her mind, and she can't close this request and open another.


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks!!  I'll let you know if it goes to hell


----------



## whateve

LabelLover81 said:


> Thanks!!  I'll let you know if it goes to hell


I forgot to mention that you should attempt to be friendly and not adversarial in your messages. The way your buyer feels about you personally may affect her actions.


----------



## LabelLover81

whateve said:


> I forgot to mention that you should attempt to be friendly and not adversarial in your messages. The way your buyer feels about you personally may affect her actions.


Got it!!


----------



## Roro

I have posted in the non-paying bidder thread but I now have a question about that transaction.  Long story short,  I accepted a return from a buyer who returned a totally different item than the one I sent her AND included a note to that effect (not kidding)  Ebay found the case in my favor but I was already charged for the return shipping $7.66.  I have called ebay a number of times about this and basically gotten nowhere.  The last person, who said she was a supervisor in the escalation department, said that ebay had no means to return that charge since the postage was used.  My response was to charge the person who used it and credit me since the return case was found in my favor.  I know that someone can credit me for this since I feel that I shouldn't have to pay it.  

Is this just a cost of doing business or should I continue the fight til I get what I want?


----------



## Catbird9

Roro said:


> I have posted in the non-paying bidder thread but I now have a question about that transaction.  Long story short,  I accepted a return from a buyer who returned a totally different item than the one I sent her AND included a note to that effect (not kidding)  Ebay found the case in my favor but I was already charged for the return shipping $7.66.  I have called ebay a number of times about this and basically gotten nowhere.  The last person, who said she was a supervisor in the escalation department, said that ebay had no means to return that charge since the postage was used.  My response was to charge the person who used it and credit me since the return case was found in my favor.  I know that someone can credit me for this since I feel that I shouldn't have to pay it.
> 
> Is this just a cost of doing business or should I continue the fight til I get what I want?


In principle you are right, and there is probably a way that eBay _can_ give you a courtesy credit for the $7.66. However at this point I would ask myself how much is $7.66 worth my time and aggravation to get the credit, versus just letting it go and chalking it up to "cost of doing business."  To me, that amount would not be worth it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> In principle you are right, and there is probably a way that eBay _can_ give you a courtesy credit for the $7.66. However at this point I would ask myself how much is $7.66 worth my time and aggravation to get the credit, versus just letting it go and chalking it up to "cost of doing business."  To me, that amount would not be worth it.


In this case and for the amount of money involved, I agree with this. ^^^


----------



## LolaCalifornia

LolaCalifornia said:


> My mom sold a  NWT Kate Spade phone case recently and sold it for $18 + $3 shipping. The seller requested a return, claiming the item was not as described because the packaging had a small tear (it came that way). My mom, who’s 73 btw, accepted the return and refunded immediately, before the buyer sent it back. She (my mom) also sent an additional $4 via PP for return shipping costs. Buyer was supposed to print the label by Sep. 21 and then return it, but since my mom refunded so quickly, the buyer didn’t get the return label generated through eBay. Apparently, it is not accessible anymore.
> 
> Today, my mom called eBay and they told her to contact the buyer. She did this today via eBay message system, and the buyer responded that she never got a return label. The buyer does not want to go to the post office to mail the phone case back; she wants a mailing label provided. My mom is thinking of just letting her keep it, but I don’t think my mom should eat the cost. She’s really trying to accommodate the buyer and situation, and the buyer isn’t going out of her way to help. Yes, she made a mistake by refunding too quickly, but she can’t undo that now. I’m not sure what to recommend to my mom at this point... Any suggestions on how to handle this?



This buyer never sent back the phone case. But I’m actually wondering now if this SNAD will stay on my mom’s profile, even if she refunded. Does anyone know? It bugs me mostly because the phone case was exactly as described and as shown in photos! It was just the box that had a small tear at the top by the flap that opens it. Will it show up and affect her good seller status?


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> This buyer never sent back the phone case. But I’m actually wondering now if this SNAD will stay on my mom’s profile, even if she refunded. Does anyone know? It bugs me mostly because the phone case was exactly as described and as shown in photos! It was just the box that had a small tear at the top by the flap that opens it. Will it show up and affect her good seller status?


Probably not. Is she top rated? If you go to her seller dashboard, there is a part labeled "transaction defect rate." According to what I'm seeing, a transaction only counts as a defect if the seller didn't resolve it herself, which your mom did. And again in the "cases closed without seller resolution" it only counts against the seller if the case was escalated and decided in the buyer's favor.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Can someone tell me where to find the terms & conditions of the free listing promotions - 100 per day and 20 per month on EBay.co.uk

I wanted to check if they apply to 5 day auction listings. I got caught out last month after listing several items on 1 & 3 day listings and put them on automatically relist.........I didn't realise these weren't included in my 100 per day free and ending up with a big bill . Thy were only cheap items under £10 .....my logic being that there were thousands the same on EBay and buyers (like me) probably searched by using ending soonest.......which really bit me in the bum with listing fees of .35p x 40 daily 

I'm struggling to find the t&c's anywhere! I've clicked on "more" details but terms & conditions don't come up  I can see why I missed them before


----------



## Roro

Catbird9 said:


> In principle you are right, and there is probably a way that eBay _can_ give you a courtesy credit for the $7.66. However at this point I would ask myself how much is $7.66 worth my time and aggravation to get the credit, versus just letting it go and chalking it up to "cost of doing business."  To me, that amount would not be worth it.





BeenBurned said:


> In this case and for the amount of money involved, I agree with this. ^^^



This is exactly what my husband has been saying.  I can tend to be a terrier with a bone when I get my back up, so thank you for the objective advise.  I will be thankful that, as a seller, I actually won a case.  Thank you again.


----------



## LabelLover81

whateve said:


> I forgot to mention that you should attempt to be friendly and not adversarial in your messages. The way your buyer feels about you personally may affect her actions.


So this truly was a BS situation. I had no option. I sent the buyer multiple messages explaining that was the nature of the bag. She never responded. eBay told me I had until 11/16 to accept the return AND pay for her to send it back to me. I don't even take returns. But whatever. I sent her a label. We shall see if she even returns it. She has a week.


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Can someone tell me where to find the terms & conditions of the free listing promotions - 100 per day and 20 per month on EBay.co.uk
> 
> I wanted to check if they apply to 5 day auction listings. I got caught out last month after listing several items on 1 & 3 day listings and put them on automatically relist.........I didn't realise these weren't included in my 100 per day free and ending up with a big bill . Thy were only cheap items under £10 .....my logic being that there were thousands the same on EBay and buyers (like me) probably searched by using ending soonest.......which really bit me in the bum with listing fees of .35p x 40 daily
> 
> I'm struggling to find the t&c's anywhere! I've clicked on "more" details but terms & conditions don't come up  I can see why I missed them before


I don't know on ebay.uk. I never put anything on automatic relist. On ebay.com I usually select a bunch to bulk relist, and before I click submit, I check to see if it is charging me any fees. Then once I've submitted them, I look back on my selling page to see which promotion they were charged to.


----------



## BeenBurned

LabelLover81 said:


> So this truly was a BS situation. I had no option. I sent the buyer multiple messages explaining that was the nature of the bag. She never responded. eBay told me I had until 11/16 to accept the return AND pay for her to send it back to me. I don't even take returns. But whatever. I sent her a label. We shall see if she even returns it. She has a week.


I recently had a sale where the guy claimed the card case I'd sent had a slice in it and in fact, he stated that it looked as though it were cut with a box cutter. 

I knew it wasn't damaged when I'd sent it but I sent a prepaid label and told him to return it to me. Either he lied about the damage and kept it or his conscience got the better of him because he never returned it. I was out the cost of the return shipping label but at least I didn't get a damaged item back that I had to refund.


----------



## LabelLover81

BeenBurned said:


> I recently had a sale where the guy claimed the card case I'd sent had a slice in it and in fact, he stated that it looked as though it were cut with a box cutter.
> 
> I knew it wasn't damaged when I'd sent it but I sent a prepaid label and told him to return it to me. Either he lied about the damage and kept it or his conscience got the better of him because he never returned it. I was out the cost of the return shipping label but at least I didn't get a damaged item back that I had to refund.


I purchased the label through my own usps account. That way if she doesn't return hopefully I'll be able to cancel the label and get my money back for shipping. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> Probably not. Is she top rated? If you go to her seller dashboard, there is a part labeled "transaction defect rate." According to what I'm seeing, a transaction only counts as a defect if the seller didn't resolve it herself, which your mom did. And again in the "cases closed without seller resolution" it only counts against the seller if the case was escalated and decided in the buyer's favor.



Thank you! Im not sure she’s a top rated seller, but I’ll check her seller dashboard.


----------



## Genie27

So, I'm a newbie seller and could use some advice. An item I had listed sold and the (US) buyer paid promptly - I'm in Canada. I shipped it using the ebay/shippo system, with all the customs paperwork etc. and have been tracking it. It has been 'out for delivery' at the buyer's end for the past week. I also messaged the buyer asking if there were any issues with delivery, but have not got a response. 

Should I be concerned? I shipped it Expedited/XpressPost, with signature required. Is there anything I can do to follow up? Does it get shipped back if they don't pick it up?


----------



## BeenBurned

Genie27 said:


> So, I'm a newbie seller and could use some advice. An item I had listed sold and the (US) buyer paid promptly - I'm in Canada. I shipped it using the ebay/shippo system, with all the customs paperwork etc. and have been tracking it. It has been 'out for delivery' at the buyer's end for the past week. I also messaged the buyer asking if there were any issues with delivery, but have not got a response.
> 
> Should I be concerned? I shipped it Expedited/XpressPost, with signature required. Is there anything I can do to follow up? Does it get shipped back if they don't pick it up?


If the buyer doesn't respond, chances are good that she received it. I've found that international (US -> other countries as well as other countries -> US) shipments aren't scanned on delivery. 

My advice to sellers has always been that no news is good news. Don't question buyers when tracking doesn't show delivery. You can be sure that you would have heard from the buyer had she not received the item, at which point, you could call USPS for further info.

Though most buyers and sellers are honest, poking the sleeping bear can influence a dishonest person to realize that she can get a free item by claiming INR.


----------



## Genie27

BeenBurned said:


> If the buyer doesn't respond, chances are good that she received it. I've found that international (US -> other countries as well as other countries -> US) shipments aren't scanned on delivery.
> 
> My advice to sellers has always been that no news is good news. Don't question buyers when tracking doesn't show delivery. You can be sure that you would have heard from the buyer had she not received the item, at which point, you could call USPS for further info.
> 
> Though most buyers and sellers are honest, poking the sleeping bear can influence a dishonest person to realize that she can get a free item by claiming INR.


Thank you for your response. I had already sent the buyer a message prior to my post, so hopefully all is well.


----------



## whateve

Genie27 said:


> So, I'm a newbie seller and could use some advice. An item I had listed sold and the (US) buyer paid promptly - I'm in Canada. I shipped it using the ebay/shippo system, with all the customs paperwork etc. and have been tracking it. It has been 'out for delivery' at the buyer's end for the past week. I also messaged the buyer asking if there were any issues with delivery, but have not got a response.
> 
> Should I be concerned? I shipped it Expedited/XpressPost, with signature required. Is there anything I can do to follow up? Does it get shipped back if they don't pick it up?





BeenBurned said:


> If the buyer doesn't respond, chances are good that she received it. I've found that international (US -> other countries as well as other countries -> US) shipments aren't scanned on delivery.
> 
> My advice to sellers has always been that no news is good news. Don't question buyers when tracking doesn't show delivery. You can be sure that you would have heard from the buyer had she not received the item, at which point, you could call USPS for further info.
> 
> Though most buyers and sellers are honest, poking the sleeping bear can influence a dishonest person to realize that she can get a free item by claiming INR.


I agree, the buyer has probably already received it. In my experience, the item will continue to show out for delivery if the carrier neglected to get the required signature upon delivery.  That's why I don't recommend requiring a signature unless it is required by paypal/ebay because of the dollar amount of the sale.


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> I don't know on ebay.uk. I never put anything on automatic relist. On ebay.com I usually select a bunch to bulk relist, and before I click submit, I check to see if it is charging me any fees. Then once I've submitted them, I look back on my selling page to see which promotion they were charged to.



Thanks for your reply...........eBay fortunately refunded all my .35p listing fees for the 1 & 3 days listings as a good will gesture, they obviously know the t&c's aren't easy to find   but once bitten twice shy. I had no idea the free listings didn't apply to these promotions.
I'm still not sure about the 5 day listings but it's not showing charges when I do re-list in bulk. It's taking them out of my monthly free quota of 20. I think previously it took them from my 100 free daily which may have different terms ...............I guess I'll have to run the gauntlet of the online chat help     

I do prefer to automically re-list, I tend to forget and find it a hassle otherwise. I have multiple accounts & lots of listings which makes hard work relisting manually even with the "bulk re-list".


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks for your reply...........eBay fortunately refunded all my .35p listing fees for the 1 & 3 days listings as a good will gesture, they obviously know the t&c's aren't easy to find   but once bitten twice shy. I had no idea the free listings didn't apply to these promotions.
> I'm still not sure about the 5 day listings but it's not showing charges when I do re-list in bulk. It's taking them out of my monthly free quota of 20. I think previously it took them from my 100 free daily which may have different terms ...............I guess I'll have to run the gauntlet of the online chat help
> 
> I do prefer to automically re-list, I tend to forget and find it a hassle otherwise. I have multiple accounts & lots of listings which makes hard work relisting manually even with the "bulk re-list".


The terms must be different for UK. In the US, we get 50 free listings. I have two accounts, so that makes 100 free. When they give me free listings, it usually applies to relists. I do exclusively 30 day BINs and it always applies to those. When I bulk relist, it almost always takes them from the promotion first.

I'm surprised the UK is still at only 20 free. They tried that in the US for about a month, and the number of listings must have dropped dramatically because it was almost immediately upped to 50.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> The terms must be different for UK. In the US, we get 50 free listings. I have two accounts, so that makes 100 free. When they give me free listings, it usually applies to relists. I do exclusively 30 day BINs and it always applies to those. When I bulk relist, it almost always takes them from the promotion first.
> 
> I'm surprised the UK is still at only 20 free. They tried that in the US for about a month, and the number of listings must have dropped dramatically because it was almost immediately upped to 50.


I get offers for free listing up to 100 listings monthly.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I get offers for free listing up to 100 listings monthly.


I do quite often too. I haven't gotten any this month yet. I think last month they gave it to me twice, so I had a total of 250 free listings, but I don't have that many items. I just use them to relist the same items again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a quick question. I have a buyer want to return an item. I have agreed to it. She didn't open a case or a return request. How do I refund the buyer so that I can get my FVF back? I went to my seller dashboard and next to the sold item, I have no option to "issue a refund" or anything like that. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a quick question. I have a buyer want to return an item. I have agreed to it. She didn't open a case or a return request. How do I refund the buyer so that I can get my FVF back? I went to my seller dashboard and next to the sold item, I have no option to "issue a refund" or anything like that. Thanks in advance for your help!


You can issue the refund through paypal, then call ebay and tell them what you did and ask for your FVF back. They've done it for me. Or you can instruct your buyer to open a return request, choosing the "changed mind" reason so she pays for shipping, and everything will be automatic.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> You can issue the refund through paypal, then call ebay and tell them what you did and ask for your FVF back. They've done it for me. Or you can instruct your buyer to open a return request, choosing the "changed mind" reason so she pays for shipping, and everything will be automatic.


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Kidclarke

Does this tracking mean it’s coming back to me or sitting for them to pickup? Thought it was odd it went back to the distribution center instead of staying at their local post office.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Does this tracking mean it’s coming back to me or sitting for them to pickup? Thought it was odd it went back to the distribution center instead of staying at their local post office.
> 
> View attachment 3885887


It could have been a misscan. Or they might have mistakenly sent it back to the distribution center. 

It does say it's in transit to the destination and I'm confident that's correct.


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> It could have been a misscan. Or they might have mistakenly sent it back to the distribution center.
> 
> It does say it's in transit to the destination and I'm confident that's correct.


Oh okay, that would make more sense. Thank you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> You can issue the refund through paypal, then call ebay and tell them what you did and ask for your FVF back. They've done it for me. Or you can instruct your buyer to open a return request, choosing the "changed mind" reason so she pays for shipping, and everything will be automatic.


She's opened a return request via eBay so I accepted. But I am not happy with the reason she chose. Not much I can do. As long as she doesn't open a dispute, my account shouldn't be dinged, right?


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She's opened a return request via eBay so I accepted. But I am not happy with the reason she chose. Not much I can do. As long as she doesn't open a dispute, my account shouldn't be dinged, right?


What reason did she choose? If it was anything that implied seller error, such as not as described, then it will be considered your fault, and you will have to pay shipping both ways. Opening a return is the first step in a dispute. It only becomes a dispute if you don't agree to the return and the return gets escalated.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> What reason did she choose? If it was anything that implied seller error, such as not as described, then it will be considered your fault, and you will have to pay shipping both ways. Opening a return is the first step in a dispute. It only becomes a dispute if you don't agree to the return and the return gets escalated.


I agreed to reimburse her return shipping. I will make her whole as long as I receive the item back in the same condition with no evidence of tempering. It probably won't be escalated as long as the item is in good condition.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agreed with reimburse her return shipping. I will make her whole as long as I receive the item back in the same condition with no evidence of tempering. I will make her whole. It probably won't be escalated as long as the item is in good condition.


Your account won't be dinged since you resolved it without ebay intervention.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Your account won't be dinged since you resolved it without ebay intervention.


Thank you for confirming. She originally asked for a rather large partial refund. But I didn't want to give her. I think I will give it out as a present once I get it back


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I do quite often too. I haven't gotten any this month yet. I think last month they gave it to me twice, so I had a total of 250 free listings, but I don't have that many items. I just use them to relist the same items again.


Hope you don't mind the question...about the free listings.

If i receive 50 free listing a month how does that run?  Is it 50 between the 1st and the last day of the month. Say for example if I list 50 on the last day of one month would I be able to list 50 on the next day....the 1st of the month.....or does the month count start from the day of the first listing.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Hope you don't mind the question...about the free listings.
> 
> If i receive 50 free listing a month how does that run?  Is it 50 between the 1st and the last day of the month. Say for example if I list 50 on the last day of one month would I be able to list 50 on the next day....the 1st of the month.....or does the month count start from the day of the first listing.  Hope this makes sense.


It's 50 for the calendar month. They expire at midnight Pacific time on the last day of the month. So you could list 50 items on the last day of the month, wait until after midnight and list 50 more.


----------



## LabelLover81

BeenBurned said:


> Do you have a return policy? If so, you don't have an option about accepting it.
> 
> But either way, I'd respond to the case saying that the perceived discoloration is the nature of the style of bag (as shown per the following listings for the same item - and include a couple of links) but if the buyer is unhappy, she can return.
> 
> Try to get her to agree that it's "as described" so she can cover return shipping but if she balks, offer to cover the return also.
> 
> And if and when you relist, include a blurb disclosing that the nature of the leather makes it appear to have discoloration but it's not a flaw.





whateve said:


> If you look at the case, it should say how long the buyer has to respond. I wouldn't do anything as long as you have sufficiently explained your position. The next move is hers. At some point, she has the option to escalate. Or she might close the case or let it expire.
> 
> I don't think that you should accept the return in all cases. Once she has opened a SNAD dispute, there is no way to change that so she pays return shipping and the original shipping. If you accept the return, you'll be responsible for shipping both ways and you will have a SNAD on your record. I don't believe she has the option to change her return request from SNAD to changed her mind, and she can't close this request and open another.




So now I'm really pissed. I got the bag back from the buyer. It REAKED of perfume. But I thought "whatever" and decided to refund just to get it over with. And when I refunded the payment, I noticed it was actually a business. A freaking pre loved designer goods business!  Now I'm almost certain they knew the bag had no flaws but instead just changed their mind. Perhaps even after attempting to sell it first. You would think someone like this would know what a burden this is to eBay sellers. Shame on them!!


----------



## whateve

Question about how to handle a return on Bonanza. I'm the seller. The item I sold says "partial refund available within 30 days." I changed my return policy awhile ago to no returns, but any listings made before that time still show returns accepted. I don't know what my return policy was prior to changing it. I know I had a restocking fee but I don't remember how much, and I can't see anywhere that is viewable. Can my buyer see something that I can't? I'm assuming it is 20% like on ebay, but it could have been less, and I don't want my buyer to think I'm cheating him.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Question about how to handle a return on Bonanza. I'm the seller. The item I sold says "partial refund available within 30 days." I changed my return policy awhile ago to no returns, but any listings made before that time still show returns accepted. I don't know what my return policy was prior to changing it. I know I had a restocking fee but I don't remember how much, and I can't see anywhere that is viewable. Can my buyer see something that I can't? I'm assuming it is 20% like on ebay, but it could have been less, and I don't want my buyer to think I'm cheating him.


I have no idea of the answer to your question. Are you able to look at an old listing that way sold long before you changed the policy?

I wonder if you contact them at support, if they can see your old policy.

@whateve - check your PMs


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea of the answer to your question. Are you able to look at an old listing that way sold long before you changed the policy?
> 
> I wonder if you contact them at support, if they can see your old policy.


Any old listings just show what this one does - "partial refund available within 30 days." It is annoying that listings I made awhile ago still show as accepting returns. Once I change my return policy, all my listings should reflect the current return policy. I don't know how to change these old listings.

ETA: I'm trying the fancy bulk editing tool but there are 13 jobs ahead of me in the queue so I don't know if it will work.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Any old listings just show what this one does - "partial refund available within 30 days." It is annoying that listings I made awhile ago still show as accepting returns. Once I change my return policy, all my listings should reflect the current return policy. I don't know how to change these old listings.


There's a bulk editing tool. I used it once or twice but it's a learning experience each time.


----------



## BeenBurned

Try this:


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Try this:
> View attachment 3891169


yeah, that's what I'm trying. It still says there was 13 jobs ahead of me in the queue.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> yeah, that's what I'm trying. It still says there was 13 jobs ahead of me in the queue.


That should work for you.


----------



## alexcluvlv

Here's an Ebay doozy for all of you--and maybe someone can enlighten me because right now I'm just pissed!  A seasoned buyer/seller (who's had > 2000 positive transactions) made an offer on my BNWT LV Bandouliere strap and I countered with a higher offer, then she countered with the same amount I offered her but with a note for shipping to be included. So I countered again saying that my price is firm, especially since the LV strap was BNWT AND thanked her for her interest anyway. Then, she decided to accept my counter offer and followed up with a message that she will pay me the next day (today). Well, the whole day went and she finally messaged me this afternoon saying she is sorry but she wanted to cancel the sale as she figured that the strap would be too short for her and she couldn't afford it now.  HOWEVER, THIS BUYER/SELLER IS ALSO SELLING A PRE-OWNED LV BANDOULIERE STRAP exactly like mine but in the Monogram/Rose Ballerine color!! Also, my listing clearly states the measurement of the strap! Besides her "sorry" message this buyer/seller has the audacity to say that she's never done this before!!  Right?! Right now, I'm thinking of refusing to cancel the sale and send her an invoice.  If she was a newbie or somebody with less than 100 transactions I would be more forgiving but more than 2,000 transactions?? What do you think?


----------



## whateve

alexcluvlv said:


> Here's an Ebay doozy for all of you--and maybe someone can enlighten me because right now I'm just pissed!  A seasoned buyer/seller (who's had > 2000 positive transactions) made an offer on my BNWT LV Bandouliere strap and I countered with a higher offer, then she countered with the same amount I offered her but with a note for shipping to be included. So I countered again saying that my price is firm, especially since the LV strap was BNWT AND thanked her for her interest anyway. Then, she decided to accept my counter offer and followed up with a message that she will pay me the next day (today). Well, the whole day went and she finally messaged me this afternoon saying she is sorry but she wanted to cancel the sale as she figured that the strap would be too short for her and she couldn't afford it now.  HOWEVER, THIS BUYER/SELLER IS ALSO SELLING A PRE-OWNED LV BANDOULIERE STRAP exactly like mine but in the Monogram/Rose Ballerine color!! Also, my listing clearly states the measurement of the strap! Besides her "sorry" message this buyer/seller has the audacity to say that she's never done this before!!  Right?! Right now, I'm thinking of refusing to cancel the sale and send her an invoice.  If she was a newbie or somebody with less than 100 transactions I would be more forgiving but more than 2,000 transactions?? What do you think?


I would just cancel the sale. You don't want to ask for trouble. An unhappy buyer can make trouble. What if she gets it and claims it is damaged and forces you to take a return, and then maybe sends it back damaged or substitutes something that isn't even your strap? It's not worth the risk. After you cancel, add her to your blocked buyer list and post her ID so others can do the same.


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> The terms must be different for UK. In the US, we get 50 free listings. I have two accounts, so that makes 100 free. When they give me free listings, it usually applies to relists. I do exclusively 30 day BINs and it always applies to those. When I bulk relist, it almost always takes them from the promotion first.
> 
> I'm surprised the UK is still at only 20 free. They tried that in the US for about a month, and the number of listings must have dropped dramatically because it was almost immediately upped to 50.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I get offers for free listing up to 100 listings monthly.



They only do 20 free listings every month which as far as I can gather don't have that many restrictions in the t&c's. I also seem to get other offers most of the time like 100 free listings a day. These are the ones that I used for the 1 and 3 day auction and I got charged for  ( which didn't sell) it totalled quite a lot as they were on automatically re-list. I still haven't been able to find the t&c's on either and don't want to waste anymore time looking!

I don't list 100's of new things each month, I also mainly use them for re-listing the same items. I'm hopefully at the tail end of my house de-cluttering in readiness to move to smaller premises. I don't know how I've managed to amass so much stuff over the years  it's totally cured me of buying anything new 

When I automatically re-list it always takes it from the 20 free to start with.


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> I do quite often too. I haven't gotten any this month yet. I think last month they gave it to me twice, so I had a total of 250 free listings, but I don't have that many items. I just use them to relist the same items again.



I add a few new items now and then but mainly I use them to relist too. I find it really weird that some of my things have been selling for absolutely months, then out of the blue I'll get two buyers haggling for something.........it seems that everything sells in the end.

I find clothes are the most difficult to sell at a sensible price without offering returns. I took what I had left down to a local "new to you" designer shop and was horrified what she wanted to sell them for and the  % I'd get!! I shamefully had many things hanging in my wardrobe with tags still on    I brought them all back home and dropped their prices on EBay...........I just want them gone now and pleased to say I've not many left. It's cured me of overindulging


----------



## chicinthecity777

So I have received a message from a potential buyer about an item which is relatively expensive. They are asking for a "proof of purchase" by which I think they mean receipt. Message has no "hello" or "Thank you" ok a bit rude but no biggie. They only have 2 feedback score and the last one is a false positive saying that they didn't pay. They are based in a country very far away although I do ship there. I do have the receipt but I don't like their profile. So what do I do? Do I tell them I do have a receipt but I don't want to deal with them and block? Is that against eBay rules? Do I say nothing and just block? I am think it might look like my item is not legit if I don't reply to them. 

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So I have received a message from a potential buyer about an item which is relatively expensive. They are asking for a "proof of purchase" by which I think they mean receipt. Message has no "hello" or "Thank you" ok a bit rude but no biggie. They only have 2 feedback score and the last one is a false positive saying that they didn't pay. They are based in a country very far away although I do ship there. I do have the receipt but I don't like their profile. So what do I do? Do I tell them I do have a receipt but I don't want to deal with them and block? Is that against eBay rules? Do I say nothing and just block? I am think it might look like my item is not legit if I don't reply to them.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!


Sometimes messages from foreigners can come off as rude because their language skills are basic. It isn't against ebay rules to block, but I don't think you can block her now. Once communication is established, you can't block them from this transaction. If you add them to your blocked list, they will be blocked from purchasing your other items. The only way to block them from this item is to end the item and relist after you've blocked them.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So I have received a message from a potential buyer about an item which is relatively expensive. They are asking for a "proof of purchase" by which I think they mean receipt. Message has no "hello" or "Thank you" ok a bit rude but no biggie. They only have 2 feedback score and the last one is a false positive saying that they didn't pay. They are based in a country very far away although I do ship there. I do have the receipt but I don't like their profile. So what do I do? Do I tell them I do have a receipt but I don't want to deal with them and block? Is that against eBay rules? Do I say nothing and just block? I am think it might look like my item is not legit if I don't reply to them.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!


Go with your gut. I've done both responding with blocking and just blocking without communication because of the feedback the buyer leaves. Really it depends on the circumstances. If someone is terse or rude from the beginning I usually take that as a sign they're going to be a PITA throughout the process. Good luck!


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> I add a few new items now and then but mainly I use them to relist too. I find it really weird that some of my things have been selling for absolutely months, then out of the blue I'll get two buyers haggling for something.........it seems that everything sells in the end.
> 
> I find clothes are the most difficult to sell at a sensible price without offering returns. I took what I had left down to a local "new to you" designer shop and was horrified what she wanted to sell them for and the  % I'd get!! I shamefully had many things hanging in my wardrobe with tags still on    I brought them all back home and dropped their prices on EBay...........I just want them gone now and pleased to say I've not many left. It's cured me of overindulging


My daughter moved out and her closet hadn't been cleaned in years. I pulled out so many clothes I just didn't feel right in donating all of them. As it was, I had to schedule an exclusive truck to pick up all that I donated. So I've listed quite a few. I've sold many but I'm not getting that much for them. But the aggregate of all makes it worth it. I haven't had any complaints or returns yet.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Sometimes messages from foreigners can come off as rude because their language skills are basic. It isn't against ebay rules to block, but I don't think you can block her now. Once communication is established, you can't block them from this transaction. If you add them to your blocked list, they will be blocked from purchasing your other items. The only way to block them from this item is to end the item and relist after you've blocked them.


English is their country's official language. I was under the impression that you can still block them from buying the item but you can't block them from communicating with you via EBay messaging. Am I wrong? They haven't made any offers.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Mulberrygal said:


> I find clothes are the most difficult to sell at a sensible price without offering returns. I took what I had left down to a local "new to you" designer shop and was horrified what she wanted to sell them for and the  % I'd get!! I shamefully had many things hanging in my wardrobe with tags still on    I brought them all back home and dropped their prices on EBay...........I just want them gone now and pleased to say I've not many left. It's cured me of overindulging



It seems that most of those second hand/consignment shops...even the more upscale establishments won't pay much even for quality items. Personally, eBay comes through for me (for the most part, haha) when I want to move stuff out of my house... although it can really be a lot of work taking nice pics, doing a decent description, uploading all the info, etc.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> English is their country's official language. I was under the impression that you can still block them from buying the item but you can't block them from communicating with you via EBay messaging. Am I wrong? They haven't made any offers.


That I don't know. I had a potential buyer that kept bugging me and the only way I could get her to stop was to end the listing. I don't know if she ever actually tried to purchase. She wanted me to change the listing before she purchased, then after I changed it, she changed her mind, and then changed her mind again and again. After I had changed the listing three times to accommodate her, my patience was at an end.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

xiangxiang0731 said:


> English is their country's official language. I was under the impression that you can still block them from buying the item but you can't block them from communicating with you via EBay messaging. Am I wrong? They haven't made any offers.



I believe this to be correct...or at least that is what is said on the eBay community forum.


----------



## Meta

I sold an Hermes sale scarf last week and I just received a message from the buyer saying that they want a refund. I don't do refunds and that's in my listing.

The reason for refund?

*Reason*
Doesn't seem authentic

*Comments*
this item was sold to me as an authentic hermes scarf and it is a fake. i want a refund. the tag attached is not genuine nor in a manner hermes attaches tags.

I have responded to the buyer that the scarf is authentic and my listing included pics of the tags (in this case the sale tags). I've also asked the buyer to have the item authenticated here on the forum or with a reputable Hermes silk reseller.

Question: Must I accept this return? Should I report this buyer? What are my options? I really detest having to deal with such things. The buyer has 167 positive feedbacks for what its worth.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Sometimes messages from foreigners can come off as rude because their language skills are basic. It isn't against ebay rules to block, but I don't think you can block her now. Once communication is established, you can't block them from this transaction. If you add them to your blocked list, they will be blocked from purchasing your other items. The only way to block them from this item is to end the item and relist after you've blocked them.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> English is their country's official language. I was under the impression that you can still block them from buying the item but you can't block them from communicating with you via EBay messaging. Am I wrong? They haven't made any offers.


I believe ^^^^ this is correct. Yes, they can communicate but once blocked, they can't bid or buy. 

Personally, I'd block. 

After blocking, offer helpful advice for future purchases letting her know that receipts aren't what proves authenticity since receipts can be faked or genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of fakes. It's the details of the item (bag/accessory) itself that proves authenticity and to verify any potential purchases.


----------



## BeenBurned

weN84 said:


> I sold an Hermes sale scarf last week and I just received a message from the buyer saying that they want a refund. I don't do refunds and that's in my listing.
> 
> The reason for refund?
> 
> *Reason*
> Doesn't seem authentic
> 
> *Comments*
> this item was sold to me as an authentic hermes scarf and it is a fake. i want a refund. the tag attached is not genuine nor in a manner hermes attaches tags.
> 
> I have responded to the buyer that the scarf is authentic and my listing included pics of the tags (in this case the sale tags). I've also asked the buyer to have the item authenticated here on the forum or with a reputable Hermes silk reseller.
> 
> Question: Must I accept this return? Should I report this buyer? What are my options? I really detest having to deal with such things. The buyer has 167 positive feedbacks for what its worth.


This response is copied from a reply I suggested 2 days ago in another thread here on the ebay subforum: 
If this had been my buyer, I probably would have responded with something along the lines of this message from my "helpful templates" thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ling-with-ebay-troubles.951455/#post-30611053

WARNING: Because your buyer opened a SNAD dispute claiming non-authenticity, you will likely lose the dispute and be required to supply a return shipping label. If ebay steps in, you also will likely not be allowed to relist and resell without professional documentation of authenticity. Thus my suggestion is that if the buyer really just wants to return it, accept the return. 

You also don't want insist on your "no return" policy and have ebay decide against you and assume you don't want the scarf back so would give the buyer a refund plus not have to return it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> I believe this to be correct...or at least that is what is said on the eBay community forum.





whateve said:


> That I don't know. I had a potential buyer that kept bugging me and the only way I could get her to stop was to end the listing. I don't know if she ever actually tried to purchase. She wanted me to change the listing before she purchased, then after I changed it, she changed her mind, and then changed her mind again and again. After I had changed the listing three times to accommodate her, my patience was at an end.





BeenBurned said:


> I believe ^^^^ this is correct. Yes, they can communicate but once blocked, they can't bid or buy.
> 
> Personally, I'd block.
> 
> After blocking, offer helpful advice for future purchases letting her know that receipts aren't what proves authenticity since receipts can be faked or genuine receipts can be used to "prove" authenticity of fakes. It's the details of the item (bag/accessory) itself that proves authenticity and to verify any potential purchases.


Thank you guys! My question is also is it against eBay rules to tell the buyer I don't want to sell to them because I don't like their profile / feedback history?


----------



## Meta

BeenBurned said:


> This response is copied from a reply I suggested 2 days ago in another thread here on the ebay subforum:
> If this had been my buyer, I probably would have responded with something along the lines of this message from my "helpful templates" thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ling-with-ebay-troubles.951455/#post-30611053
> 
> WARNING: Because your buyer opened a SNAD dispute claiming non-authenticity, you will likely lose the dispute and be required to supply a return shipping label. If ebay steps in, you also will likely not be allowed to relist and resell without professional documentation of authenticity. Thus my suggestion is that if the buyer really just wants to return it, accept the return.
> 
> You also don't want insist on your "no return" policy and have ebay decide against you and assume you don't want the scarf back so would give the buyer a refund plus not have to return it.


Thank you for your quick response, @BeenBurned. I didn't realize you had a handy templates for use or I'd have tweaked that and used that to respond to the buyer first! 

So in your opinion I should just accept a return or should I wait for the buyer to respond first?


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you guys! My question is also is it against eBay rules to tell the buyer I don't want to sell to them because I don't like their profile / feedback history?


It's not against ebay rules but I wouldn't do it. I'd just quietly block. 

I did have a wannabe buyer years ago who sent a message asking why they were blocked. They couldn't understand why I'd block such a "long time buyer with a great history who'd never done business with me." (BTW, that member is now NARU!)

*This was my response (in 2008 -- I wouldn't send it now, though. I'd just block and keep my mouth shut!)*
_"Hi. Thank you for your interest in my item. Unfortunately, you are on my blocked bidder list, probably as a result of some problems experienced by other sellers. I do see that you have 100% feedback but since sellers can no longer leave feedback for buyers, it is necessary for other sellers to share their BBLs. I see that since the feedback changes went into effect, you have left many negative feedbacks for sellers who were unable to do the same to you. I am sorry that you aren't able to bid on my item but sellers need to protect themselves. I would think that as a seller, you understand that. Thanks again for your interest. I do hope you are able to find what you are looking for."_

*Her response: *
_That's just too bad. I only leave negative feedback when absolutely warrented. Anyone who received negative deserved it. Why should a seller leave me negative feedback? I keep up my end of the deal. When they don't keep up their end,they get negative feedback. I will investigate with ebay regarding your comment. Very interesting. _

If she complained to ebay, nothing happened. 

But as someone who reads nightmare stories here and elsewhere, I tend to block any potential PITAs. I figure there are enough other buyers who won't be problems that if I accidentally block a good one, another will come along.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you guys! My question is also is it against eBay rules to tell the buyer I don't want to sell to them because I don't like their profile / feedback history?



As they say on the eBay community forum... don't poke the bear. You really don't owe her an explanation and it's possible she has another account that she could use to purchase your item out of spite.


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> My daughter moved out and her closet hadn't been cleaned in years. I pulled out so many clothes I just didn't feel right in donating all of them. As it was, I had to schedule an exclusive truck to pick up all that I donated. So I've listed quite a few. I've sold many but I'm not getting that much for them. But the aggregate of all makes it worth it. I haven't had any complaints or returns yet.



Totally agree.............when you add it all up it's well worth it. I've deposited all the money in an account called "junk"  It started small but I wanted to keep it separate to make it feel worthwhile. Its accumulated very nicely over the years and I'm still undecided what to do with it


----------



## Mulberrygal

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> It seems that most of those second hand/consignment shops...even the more upscale establishments won't pay much even for quality items. Personally, eBay comes through for me (for the most part, haha) when I want to move stuff out of my house... although it can really be a lot of work taking nice pics, doing a decent description, uploading all the info, etc.



Yes it really is a lot of work, then there's all the packing it up and trips to the post office. I'm not working at the moment and almost feel it's more or less a full time job to clear the house! I don't seem to have any more time than iand haven't had a chance to enjoy my new found freedom 
I do all the selling and DH is forever saying "WE'LL have to sell that" he hasn't got a clue how time conuming it all is..............still I'm sure eventually my home will be totally de-cluttered and they'll be time to smell the roses


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> It's not against ebay rules but I wouldn't do it. I'd just quietly block.
> 
> I did have a wannabe buyer years ago who sent a message asking why they were blocked. They couldn't understand why I'd block such a "long time buyer with a great history who'd never done business with me." (BTW, that member is now NARU!)
> 
> *This was my response (in 2008 -- I wouldn't send it now, though. I'd just block and keep my mouth shut!)*
> _"Hi. Thank you for your interest in my item. Unfortunately, you are on my blocked bidder list, probably as a result of some problems experienced by other sellers. I do see that you have 100% feedback but since sellers can no longer leave feedback for buyers, it is necessary for other sellers to share their BBLs. I see that since the feedback changes went into effect, you have left many negative feedbacks for sellers who were unable to do the same to you. I am sorry that you aren't able to bid on my item but sellers need to protect themselves. I would think that as a seller, you understand that. Thanks again for your interest. I do hope you are able to find what you are looking for."_
> 
> *Her response: *
> _That's just too bad. I only leave negative feedback when absolutely warrented. Anyone who received negative deserved it. Why should a seller leave me negative feedback? I keep up my end of the deal. When they don't keep up their end,they get negative feedback. I will investigate with ebay regarding your comment. Very interesting. _
> 
> If she complained to ebay, nothing happened.
> 
> But as someone who reads nightmare stories here and elsewhere, I tend to block any potential PITAs. I figure there are enough other buyers who won't be problems that if I accidentally block a good one, another will come along.


The buyer sounds like a real PITA! Good job you blocked her! And I am glad she's now NARU!


----------



## Cookiefiend

oh man - anyone have a minute to help settle me down?
I just sold a scarf on Ebay and I have zero idea what I'm supposed to do now. I don't know how she pays for the scarf or how I figure out how much postage I need. 
I'm a bit flipped out right now, I've only sold on Poshmark and they send the shipping label to me so I've never worried about it. 
I'm sure I'm being a major ninny.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Cookiefiend said:


> oh man - anyone have a minute to help settle me down?
> I just sold a scarf on Ebay and I have zero idea what I'm supposed to do now. I don't know how she pays for the scarf or how I figure out how much postage I need.
> I'm a bit flipped out right now, I've only sold on Poshmark and they send the shipping label to me so I've never worried about it.
> I'm sure I'm being a major ninny.



Did you do a buy it now or auction? 

eBay is very different from Poshmark... definitely read the how-to section on selling or check out the eBay community forum before listing anything else.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Did you do a buy it now or auction?
> 
> eBay is very different from Poshmark... definitely read the how-to section on selling or check out the eBay community forum before listing anything else.


it was an BIN or a best offer… 
I've searched this thread - trying to figure it out and I've searched the Ebay community forum too, to see what the answers are. I *think* I'm okay, I'm just nervous. 
I appreciate you taking the time to read my question!


----------



## BeenBurned

Cookiefiend said:


> oh man - anyone have a minute to help settle me down?
> I just sold a scarf on Ebay and I have zero idea what I'm supposed to do now. I don't know how she pays for the scarf or how I figure out how much postage I need.
> I'm a bit flipped out right now, I've only sold on Poshmark and they send the shipping label to me so I've never worried about it.
> I'm sure I'm being a major ninny.





Cookiefiend said:


> it was an BIN or a best offer…
> I've searched this thread - trying to figure it out and I've searched the Ebay community forum too, to see what the answers are. I *think* I'm okay, I'm just nervous.
> I appreciate you taking the time to read my question!


I assume your listing showed that you accept paypal. When payment is made, you'll get emails from both ebay and paypal (assuming you have your notifications set that way) letting you know that she paid. 

When you prepared the listing, you stated a shipping price or offered free shipping. You also stated a shipping method. 

Once the buyer has paid, you can print the shipping label either through paypal or ebay. (Both methods will access your PP account.) 

Note that you can't charge the buyer any extra if you underestimated the cost nor can you downgrade the shipping service although you can upgrade if desired. (If your listing showed that you'd ship priority mail, you can't do first class. However if you advertised first class, you can upgrade to priority.)


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Cookiefiend said:


> it was an BIN or a best offer…
> I've searched this thread - trying to figure it out and I've searched the Ebay community forum too, to see what the answers are. I *think* I'm okay, I'm just nervous.
> I appreciate you taking the time to read my question!



Check with PayPal to make sure you've been paid. If you have, probably the easiest thing to do is to wrap it carefully and pay for shipping at your local PO. 

If you want to do more selling on eBay, invest in a digital scale...this will save you money as it is cheaper to purchase labels online. As I said previously, it is imperative (IMO) to read the how-to selling section on eBay. I also can't emphasize enough how much I have personally gained from reading and interacting on the community forum. Knowledge is power.

Good luck!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BeenBurned said:


> I assume your listing showed that you accept paypal. When payment is made, you'll get emails from both ebay and paypal (assuming you have your notifications set that way) letting you know that she paid.
> 
> When you prepared the listing, you stated a shipping price or offered free shipping. You also stated a shipping method.
> 
> Once the buyer has paid, you can print the shipping label either through paypal or ebay. (Both methods will access your PP account.)
> 
> Note that you can't charge the buyer any extra if you underestimated the cost nor can you downgrade the shipping service although you can upgrade if desired. (If your listing showed that you'd ship priority mail, you can't do first class. However if you advertised first class, you can upgrade to priority.)


The listing shows that I accept Paypal and I sent her an invoice - so far though the buyer has not paid. I won't ship it though until they do… Ebay says the buyer has up to 2 days to pay; the forum said the same thing as well as what to do if they don't pay in that time frame. 
I did state a shipping cost and method, and I think it's enough (it's just a scarf so it doesn't weigh much), I just have to figure out how much it weighs or just address it myself and take it to the post office and let them weigh it. 
Thank you for taking the time to ease my mind a bit!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Check with PayPal to make sure you've been paid. If you have, probably the easiest thing to do is to wrap it carefully and pay for shipping at your local PO.
> 
> If you want to do more selling on eBay, invest in a digital scale...this will save you money as it is cheaper to purchase labels online. As I said previously, it is imperative (IMO) to read the how-to selling section on eBay. I also can't emphasize enough how much I have personally gained from reading and interacting on the community forum. Knowledge is power.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you BettySaysExcuseMe! I appreciate your time!
I'll probably cheat and use the digital scale at the office!


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> It's 50 for the calendar month. They expire at midnight Pacific time on the last day of the month. So you could list 50 items on the last day of the month, wait until after midnight and list 50 more.


Thanks for clearing that up for me! I have always wondered.  I tend to sell in spurts and made myself go ahead and list as many as I could after Thanksgiving so I would not lose my Nov. free listings.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> The listing shows that I accept Paypal and I sent her an invoice - so far though the buyer has not paid. I won't ship it though until they do… Ebay says the buyer has up to 2 days to pay; the forum said the same thing as well as what to do if they don't pay in that time frame.
> I did state a shipping cost and method, and I think it's enough (it's just a scarf so it doesn't weigh much), I just have to figure out how much it weighs or just address it myself and take it to the post office and let them weigh it.
> Thank you for taking the time to ease my mind a bit!


If it is a silk scarf and you are going to ship in an envelope, and you specified standard shipping, you can ship first class. I've shipped lots of silk scarves and the packages typically weigh 1 or 2 ounces. You can ship up to 4 ounces first class for $2.61, and buy the shipping on ebay. If you buy at the post office, it will probably cost you more. Online shipping includes tracking at no extra charge; I believe they charge you for it separately at the post office. Keep in mind that first class doesn't come with insurance. Or you could ship in a flat rate envelope, which includes $50 insurance and tracking, for $5.90. Shipping prices are cheaper online than in the post office.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> If it is a silk scarf and you are going to ship in an envelope, and you specified standard shipping, you can ship first class. I've shipped lots of silk scarves and the packages typically weigh 1 or 2 ounces. You can ship up to 4 ounces first class for $2.61, and buy the shipping on ebay. If you buy at the post office, it will probably cost you more. Online shipping includes tracking at no extra charge; I believe they charge you for it separately at the post office. Keep in mind that first class doesn't come with insurance. Or you could ship in a flat rate envelope, which includes $50 insurance and tracking, for $5.90. Shipping prices are cheaper online than in the post office.


Ohmigosh - this is great information! Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - this is great information! Thank you!


When I first started selling, I sold a couple scarves at auction. I had priced my shipping based on other listings. Most offered free shipping or only a few dollars for shipping. I packed them up in envelopes and took them to the post office. The post office didn't even tell me about the first class option. Priority shipping was going to cost $8 or $9 because unless it is in a flat rate envelope, it is based on weight and distance. The post office suggested I use flat rate envelopes. Since it cost a lot more to ship than I expected, I didn't make as much on the scarves as I expected. It was a learning experience. It was only later that I learned about first class. I don't know if the workers at the post office are instructed to not tell customers about first class package service or if I just got a bad employee.

Later, I sold a padded tablet case. I didn't have a scale but I thought it was light enough to ship first class, so I paid for the maximum first class weight. It was probably lighter. At some point later, I realized that the money I was losing by overestimating made the purchase of a scale a good idea.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> When I first started selling, I sold a couple scarves at auction. I had priced my shipping based on other listings. Most offered free shipping or only a few dollars for shipping. I packed them up in envelopes and took them to the post office. The post office didn't even tell me about the first class option. Priority shipping was going to cost $8 or $9 because unless it is in a flat rate envelope, it is based on weight and distance. The post office suggested I use flat rate envelopes. Since it cost a lot more to ship than I expected, I didn't make as much on the scarves as I expected. It was a learning experience. It was only later that I learned about first class. I don't know if the workers at the post office are instructed to not tell customers about first class package service or if I just got a bad employee.
> 
> Later, I sold a padded tablet case. I didn't have a scale but I thought it was light enough to ship first class, so I paid for the maximum first class weight. It was probably lighter. At some point later, I realized that the money I was losing by overestimating made the purchase of a scale a good idea.


My buyer just paid and because of what you told me - I was able to only pay the $2.61 for first class postage! You saved me both time and money - I owe you a cookie and a nice cuppa coffee!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hennie Loves Diamond said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to purchase jewelry from eBay, I read on some forums that you can get really good deals on eBay, but I'm kinda hesitant, I'm afraid I might not get a genuine jewelry, any thoughts about it?


You should try to post the question on the Jewellery sub forum.


----------



## beekmanhill

Apologize in advance because I'm sure the answer is in this thread already but I don't see it.
I've been away from eBay for awhile and have forgotten the rules.  I've never had this situation before.  I sold a bottle of fragrance to someone in Kalamazoo MIchigan, I think a student at U of Michigan.  I mailed it on day of sale and tracking shows it was delivered in two days.  Message says "package delivered to mail room."   I'm guessing it might be a central mail receiving office for students, just an assumption on my part.  Anyway,mail room does not have it.  He contacted USPS and eBay both and they said they could do nothing as item was delivered.  Is there some obligation on my part at this point?  He has not asked for anything, just mailed me to let me know package had disappeared.


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> Apologize in advance because I'm sure the answer is in this thread already but I don't see it.
> I've been away from eBay for awhile and have forgotten the rules.  I've never had this situation before.  I sold a bottle of fragrance to someone in Kalamazoo MIchigan, I think a student at U of Michigan.  I mailed it on day of sale and tracking shows it was delivered in two days.  Message says "package delivered to mail room."   I'm guessing it might be a central mail receiving office for students, just an assumption on my part.  Anyway,mail room does not have it.  He contacted USPS and eBay both and they said they could do nothing as item was delivered.  Is there some obligation on my part at this point?  He has not asked for anything, just mailed me to let me know package had disappeared.


Nope, you did your part and are protected. Ebay may issue the buyer a "courtesy refund" as a goodwill gesture if the buyer were to call and cry to them but the negligence occurred after delivery and is out of your control.


----------



## beekmanhill

BeenBurned said:


> Nope, you did your part and are protected. Ebay may issue the buyer a "courtesy refund" as a goodwill gesture if the buyer were to call and cry to them but the negligence occurred after delivery and is out of your control.



Thanks so much.   Appreciate the answer.


----------



## JadaStormy

So if a seller has 3 days handing and they don't ship the item in 3 days what happens? Can I cancel on the 4th day? (I didn't notice the long handling until I already paid and all the previous buyers said they shipped quickly.)


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> So if a seller has 3 days handing and they don't ship the item in 3 days what happens? Can I cancel on the 4th day? (I didn't notice the long handling until I already paid and all the previous buyers said they shipped quickly.)


It doesn't necessarily mean that they won't ship more quickly. Some sellers put a longer handling time in order to avoid dings if there's an unforeseeable delay. (Ebay has been dinging sellers by considering Saturday and Sunday as business days.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean that they won't ship more quickly. Some sellers put a longer handling time in order to avoid dings if there's an unforeseeable delay. (Ebay has been dinging sellers by considering Saturday and Sunday as business days.)



They have? That must be recent. When I've made a sale on Friday, it always said to ship by Monday.


----------



## JadaStormy

BeenBurned said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean that they won't ship more quickly. Some sellers put a longer handling time in order to avoid dings if there's an unforeseeable delay. (Ebay has been dinging sellers by considering Saturday and Sunday as business days.)



Sorry, I should note that today is day three.  And I know it doesn't matter, but I did buy it now on Saturday early morning, so I kinda hoped it would go out before the time. (I have 2 days handling as a seller and I always ship sooner.)  Just curious of my options.


----------



## restricter

Got this charming message:


I am so bummed. I just received the Tiffany bracelet and it is too small for my wrist. May I exchange for a larger one? If not, I’d like to return.

Responded:

I feel your pain.  It was too large for me but since the seller disclosed the measurements, I chose to resell.  

Will keep you posted


----------



## restricter

Okay, she really wants to return it.  I’m going to allow it just to avoid the headache


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean that they won't ship more quickly. Some sellers put a longer handling time in order to avoid dings if there's an unforeseeable delay. (Ebay has been dinging sellers by considering Saturday and Sunday as business days.)





whateve said:


> They have? That must be recent. When I've made a sale on Friday, it always said to ship by Monday.


There have been posts on the ebay boards. This is one where the items were purchased during Labor Day weekend and since the post office was closed on Monday, they weren't shipped till Tuesday. The seller's account was dinged for 4 items.


----------



## JadaStormy

So my item didn’t ship yesterday. I contacted the seller early this morning to cancel and they claim the item was shipped today (I don’t know of shipping locations open at 6am but ok) they were sick and couldn’t get to the computer. They used a slower shipping method than in the listing, eBay shows my item should come by the 11th. Seller says I’ll get it on the 13th. So I guess they will get dinged by eBay for not shipping on time. They have not provided a tracking number.

Funny I never thought about buying something and the person being sick. They said their whole family was sick and I’m like yikes, should I quarantine the item when it arrives?!


----------



## Happyish

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum. I'm writing about a seller, maison*de*luxe07 who is selling Hermes on ebay. She had a Hermes scarf up for sale--with a best offer option. My young daughter saved her baby-sitting money and made an offer. It was to be her first eBay purchase and I wanted her to learn about responsible buying and selling. Her offer was low, but not ridiculously low.  Hearing nothing after a day-and-a-half, my daughter was upset. I wrote the seller, explained the situation and asked if she could respond. She responded by rejecting the offer. I explained to my daughter that her offer was probably too low and she should consider making a new offer. When she tried, I found she had blocked me! My daughter is in tears and I am furious. This was my daughter's first experience on eBay.  Instead of being flattered that my daughter would choose maison*de*luxe07 as her first purchase, she responded as if we had done something horribly wrong. What is wrong with people? What is wrong with this seller? Totally Bah Humbug. I wanted to post and let people know about this expereince with maison*de*luxe07.


----------



## JadaStormy

Happyish said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum. I'm writing about a seller, maison*de*luxe07 who is selling Hermes on ebay. She had a Hermes scarf up for sale--with a best offer option. My young daughter saved her baby-sitting money and made an offer. It was to be her first eBay purchase and I wanted her to learn about responsible buying and selling. Her offer was low, but not ridiculously low.  Hearing nothing after a day-and-a-half, my daughter was upset. I wrote the seller, explained the situation and asked if she could respond. She responded by rejecting the offer. I explained to my daughter that her offer was probably too low and she should consider making a new offer. When she tried, I found she had blocked me! My daughter is in tears and I am furious. This was my daughter's first experience on eBay.  Instead of being flattered that my daughter would choose maison*de*luxe07 as her first purchase, she responded as if we had done something horribly wrong. What is wrong with people? What is wrong with this seller? Totally Bah Humbug. I wanted to post and let people know about this expereince with maison*de*luxe07.



"Ridiculously low" is subjective. Clearly the seller was offended by the offer. I also noticed that when you list on eBay mobile it automatically adds the offer option and many sellers don't know this, and they don't mean to accept offers. I made an offer once and the seller countered with $5 off the asking price and then claimed my offer was a low ball and I believe it was only like $25-30 off asking.

Honestly eBay is not for the faint of heart, the possibility that you can have issues as a buyer and seller is high, but for me, it's been worth it on both ends (except for a neutral I received where the buyer just made up a lie ). 

Look at it this way, you wouldn't want to deal with that seller, so find someone else who has better customer service.


----------



## Happyish

Dear JadaStormy-you are absolutely right. And this too is a lesson. By the way--the scarf was priced at $395. My daughter's offer was $300. Assuming maison*de*luxe07 thought it was too low, why not give my daughter the benefit of the doubt once I explained it was her first buying experience?


----------



## JadaStormy

Happyish said:


> Dear JadaStormy-you are absolutely right. And this too is a lesson. By the way--the scarf was priced at $395. My daughter's offer was $300. Assuming maison*de*luxe07 thought it was too low, why not give my daughter the benefit of the doubt once I explained it was her first buying experience?



Although I don't know the retail value of the scarf, personally as a seller I don't consider the offer ridiculous. I would have just countered with something higher. Sellers who use the offer feature should really set-up the auto decline, this allows offers they don't want to be declined immediately.

No offense, but I assume the seller though the offer was too low and that you might be a problematic buyer, so they blocked you. Don't take it personal, they might have had a bad experience in the past.


----------



## BeenBurned

Happyish said:


> My young daughter saved her baby-sitting money and made an offer. It was to be her first eBay purchase and I wanted her to learn about responsible buying and selling. Her offer was low, but not ridiculously low.  Hearing nothing after a day-and-a-half, my daughter was upset. I wrote the seller, explained the situation and asked if she could respond. She responded by rejecting the offer. I explained to my daughter that her offer was probably too low and she should consider making a new offer. When she tried, I found she had blocked me! My daughter is in tears and I am furious. This was my daughter's first experience on eBay.  Instead of being flattered that my daughter would choose maison*de*luxe07 as her first purchase, she responded as if we had done something horribly wrong. What is wrong with people? What is wrong with this seller?


I have several comments.
1. You refer to your "young daughter" and baby-sitting money. You also state that it was your daughter who made the offer. Perhaps the seller inferred what I did -- that your daughter is under 18 and not even of age to be using ebay. (Ebay policy and the law don't allow minors to enter into contracts.) And if that's the case, the seller was within her rights in blocking.
2. If the offer wasn't accepted or declined within 24 hours, the offer is voided. It wouldn't have still be open after a day and a half.
3. Although it may be true that this is your daughter's first purchase for which she saved a long time, you can't imagine how many sob stories sellers hear from buyers with cancer, buyers who just lost a significant other, buyers who work so hard but they're home just burned down, etc. These are common stories from buyers looking for "charity donations." And most are lies.
4. Sellers can block any buyer, wannabe buyer or even a member who they're read about on a blog for whatever reason they want. If a buyer makes a seller uncomfortable for whatever reason, it's in that seller's best interest to avoid dealing with someone who makes them question the transaction.



Happyish said:


> Assuming maison*de*luxe07 thought it was too low, why not give my daughter the benefit of the doubt once I explained it was her first buying experience?


As @JadaStormy commented, it's possible that the b.o. was set by default and the seller didn't want her listing to have a b.o. option.

Rather than deal with offers at all, many sellers just set a fixed price and if it doesn't sell at that price, the seller will either keep the item or wait for the right buyer to come along. And if it's the case where the seller didn't even intend to have a b.o. listing, an offer of 25% off her price certainly might be considered excessive. (Remember, "reasonable" is subjective!)

Bottom line: There are lots of sellers with Hermes scarves. Find another seller.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Happyish said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum. I'm writing about a seller, maison*de*luxe07 who is selling Hermes on ebay. She had a Hermes scarf up for sale--with a best offer option. My young daughter saved her baby-sitting money and made an offer. It was to be her first eBay purchase and I wanted her to learn about responsible buying and selling. Her offer was low, but not ridiculously low.  Hearing nothing after a day-and-a-half, my daughter was upset. I wrote the seller, explained the situation and asked if she could respond. She responded by rejecting the offer. I explained to my daughter that her offer was probably too low and she should consider making a new offer. When she tried, I found she had blocked me! My daughter is in tears and I am furious. This was my daughter's first experience on eBay.  Instead of being flattered that my daughter would choose maison*de*luxe07 as her first purchase, she responded as if we had done something horribly wrong. What is wrong with people? What is wrong with this seller? Totally Bah Humbug. I wanted to post and let people know about this expereince with maison*de*luxe07.


You are looking at this situation from a mother's POV...I'll share what a seller goes through, so you might understand why things played out the way they did. 

Many times a seller gets messages (whether or not they have best offer) with sob stories about a sick child, down on their luck, senior on fixed income, etc in order for the seller to drastically reduce the price on their item. This can cause sellers to get jaded and to not trust many potential buyers. 

As JadaStormy mentioned, there is some issue with best offer being added to listings that the seller had no intention of wanting on their item.

Also, the seller has no idea if you are really are a mother with a daughters best interest at heart... maybe they thought that it was some kind of set-up to cheat them out of their scarf. 

Unfortunately, there are many experiences sellers have had where they have been scammed out of their items with no help from eBay. It's sad that there is an air of suspicion and sometimes paranoia because of these situations. 

The good news is that there are still lots of great, friendly sellers with new items up for sale every day. I would encourage your daughter to not let one minor setback color her experience with eBay...there are a wide variety of deals and bargains to choose from!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have several comments.
> 1. You refer to your "young daughter" and baby-sitting money. You also state that it was your daughter who made the offer. Perhaps the seller inferred what I did -- that your daughter is under 18 and not even of age to be using ebay. (Ebay policy and the law don't allow minors to enter into contracts.) And if that's the case, the seller was within her rights in blocking.
> 2. If the offer wasn't accepted or declined within 24 hours, the offer is voided. It wouldn't have still be open after a day and a half.
> 3. Although it may be true that this is your daughter's first purchase for which she saved a long time, you can't imagine how many sob stories sellers hear from buyers with cancer, buyers who just lost a significant other, buyers who work so hard but they're home just burned down, etc. These are common stories from buyers looking for "charity donations." And most are lies.
> 4. Sellers can block any buyer, wannabe buyer or even a member who they're read about on a blog for whatever reason they want. If a buyer makes a seller uncomfortable for whatever reason, it's in that seller's best interest to avoid dealing with someone who makes them question the transaction.
> 
> 
> As @JadaStormy commented, it's possible that the b.o. was set by default and the seller didn't want her listing to have a b.o. option.
> 
> Rather than deal with offers at all, many sellers just set a fixed price and if it doesn't sell at that price, the seller will either keep the item or wait for the right buyer to come along. And if it's the case where the seller didn't even intend to have a b.o. listing, an offer of 25% off her price certainly might be considered excessive. (Remember, "reasonable" is subjective!)
> 
> Bottom line: There are lots of sellers with Hermes scarves. Find another seller.


Well said! Just one correction. Offers are good for 48 hours, not 24.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Well said! Just one correction. Offers are good for 48 hours, not 24.



Thanks for the correction. (I think at one time, it was just 24 hours. I'm living in the past.)


----------



## beekmanhill

I too have noticed that Best Offer seems to be the default when using the app on some devices.  A "best offer" appeared on my listing and I did not even notice it.  I received an offer and declined it (politely), and edited my listing to remove the Best Offer option.  My item did not sell, and I relisted it but didn't check it.  Again the Best Offer option apparently appeared and I did not notice it until I again had to politely reject an offer.  This is annoying. I believe I relisted the item from my phone.   Got to check everything.


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> I too have noticed that Best Offer seems to be the default when using the app on some devices.  A "best offer" appeared on my listing and I did not even notice it.  I received an offer and declined it (politely), and edited my listing to remove the Best Offer option.  My item did not sell, and I relisted it but didn't check it.  Again the Best Offer option apparently appeared and I did not notice it until I again had to politely reject an offer.  This is annoying. I believe I relisted the item from my phone.   Got to check everything.


It's not just the phone. I listed on my laptop/computer and for FP listings, the b.o. option is the default.


----------



## JadaStormy

When you cancel a transaction on ebay is the buyer automatically refunded? I don't want to accidentally give them 2 refunds.


----------



## sallellen

JadaStormy said:


> When you cancel a transaction on ebay is the buyer automatically refunded? I don't want to accidentally give them 2 refunds.


I had a buyer who did a "Buy it Now" and then cancelled right away. She didn't automatically get a refund; I okayed the cancellation and then refunded her.


----------



## JadaStormy

sallellen said:


> I had a buyer who did a "Buy it Now" and then cancelled right away. She didn't automatically get a refund; I okayed the cancellation and then refunded her.



Thanks. I initiated the cancellation and it did refund almost immediately. I wonder if my buyer had to ok it first.


----------



## piosavsfan

Would love to get your thoughts about whether I should leave feedback for this seller: 

I bought a bag on Ebay and within a couple of hours the seller cancelled the transaction and told me that the money was on hold and she didn't want to sell this way. I asked her why the money was a hold and this is what she said:

"From what I m understanding it gives the buyer up to 10 days after delivery In case of a dispute. I m assuming it s the cateogory. I m just not willing to go that route."

I left it alone and then a couple of hours later she sends me an unsolicited Paypal invoice. I did not pay it.

Would you leave her feedback?


----------



## BeenBurned

piosavsfan said:


> Would love to get your thoughts about whether I should leave feedback for this seller:
> 
> I bought a bag on Ebay and within a couple of hours the seller cancelled the transaction and told me that the money was on hold and she didn't want to sell this way. I asked her why the money was a hold and this is what she said:
> 
> "From what I m understanding it gives the buyer up to 10 days after delivery In case of a dispute. I m assuming it s the cateogory. I m just not willing to go that route."
> 
> I left it alone and then a couple of hours later she sends me an unsolicited Paypal invoice. I did not pay it.
> 
> Would you leave her feedback?


The seller's money is on hold because ebay and paypal do with when it's a new seller. They want the seller to prove himself/herself before releasing the funds. If the seller doesn't ship within the handling timeframe, she risks loss of her ebay account! 

Refer the seller here. This is from ebay: 

*eBay payment hold for new sellers*
While you establish your selling track record, funds from buyer payments may be delayed. Generally, holds stay on until 7 days after the estimated delivery date or 3 days after confirmed delivery. If there's a problem or a case after the delivery, another hold will be placed until the case is resolved.

You'll be considered an established seller once:

It's been more than 90 days since your first successful sale
You've had more than 25 transactions and more than $250 in sales
*eBay payment hold for established sellers*
If you're an established seller, your payment may be held because:

Your seller dashboard rating has been below standard for 90 days
You've started selling in a new category
Your account shows unusual activity, such as a sudden increase of eBay Money Back Guarantee cases
Your buyer opened a request for an item they didn't receive or an item that didn't match the listing description
You need to add tracking details to an item in order for an eBay Money Back Guarantee case to be resolved
To find out about the status of a payment and what you can do to get your funds more quickly, select *See payment status *and go to your *Sold* history to see the expected date when payment will be made available.


----------



## whateve

piosavsfan said:


> Would love to get your thoughts about whether I should leave feedback for this seller:
> 
> I bought a bag on Ebay and within a couple of hours the seller cancelled the transaction and told me that the money was on hold and she didn't want to sell this way. I asked her why the money was a hold and this is what she said:
> 
> "From what I m understanding it gives the buyer up to 10 days after delivery In case of a dispute. I m assuming it s the cateogory. I m just not willing to go that route."
> 
> I left it alone and then a couple of hours later she sends me an unsolicited Paypal invoice. I did not pay it.
> 
> Would you leave her feedback?


I might leave a neutral. I would probably report her to ebay, both for cancelling the transaction and trying to circumvent ebay by sending you the paypal invoice.


----------



## BeenBurned

piosavsfan said:


> "From what I m understanding it gives the buyer up to 10 days after delivery In case of a dispute. I m assuming it s the cateogory. I m just not willing to go that route."
> 
> I left it alone and then a couple of hours later she sends me an unsolicited Paypal invoice. I did not pay it.
> 
> Would you leave her feedback?


Actually, the buyer has 30 days for a dispute through ebay but 180 days through Paypal!


----------



## piosavsfan

BeenBurned said:


> Actually, the buyer has 30 days for a dispute through ebay but 180 days through Paypal!


Yeah I thought it was silly that she was concerned about a 10 day hold. She's not a new seller either but perhaps hasn't sold a higher value handbag before.


----------



## whateve

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah I thought it was silly that she was concerned about a 10 day hold. She's not a new seller either but perhaps hasn't sold a higher value handbag before.


When it first happened to me when I first started selling on a new account, I didn't realize it was due to my inexperience. Often sellers jump to the conclusion that I did, that there is something wrong with the buyer.


----------



## holiday123

Does anyone know anything about UPS my choice and re-routing packages/seller protection?  If I use UPS and ship to the address on the PayPal transaction page showing "eligible," can a buyer have their package redirected to an alternate address?  In that case, did they just void my seller protection?  Haven't encountered this before, but had a buyer ask if I'd add UPS option to my listing.  Just don't know if there are any "gotchas" I need to be looking out for.

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Does anyone know anything about UPS my choice and re-routing packages/seller protection?  If I use UPS and ship to the address on the PayPal transaction page showing "eligible," can a buyer have their package redirected to an alternate address?  In that case, did they just void my seller protection?  Haven't encountered this before, but had a buyer ask if I'd add UPS option to my listing.  Just don't know if there are any "gotchas" I need to be looking out for.
> 
> Thanks!


I've had buyers ask for UPS before and I've never had an issue with it. Some people don't trust their USPS carriers.

I don't know specifically if they reroute if it affects your seller protection.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Does anyone know anything about UPS my choice and re-routing packages/seller protection?  If I use UPS and ship to the address on the PayPal transaction page showing "eligible," can a buyer have their package redirected to an alternate address?  In that case, did they just void my seller protection?  Haven't encountered this before, but had a buyer ask if I'd add UPS option to my listing.  Just don't know if there are any "gotchas" I need to be looking out for.
> 
> Thanks!





whateve said:


> I've had buyers ask for UPS before and I've never had an issue with it. Some people don't trust their USPS carriers.
> 
> I don't know specifically if they reroute if it affects your seller protection.


If you choose to accommodate the request, be sure that YOU purchase the shipping label and that the purchase is under your name. 

The risk of scam is great when buyers want to use "their" account to purchase UPS and/or Fedex labels. The problem is that they often use hijacked accounts and when the owner of the account disputes fraudulent charges, UPS/Fedex goes back to collect the funds from the sender.


----------



## noshoepolish

holiday123 said:


> Does anyone know anything about UPS my choice and re-routing packages/seller protection?  If I use UPS and ship to the address on the PayPal transaction page showing "eligible," can a buyer have their package redirected to an alternate address?  In that case, did they just void my seller protection?  Haven't encountered this before, but had a buyer ask if I'd add UPS option to my listing.  Just don't know if there are any "gotchas" I need to be looking out for.
> 
> Thanks!



I stamp my stuff Do Not Forward and use USPS.  The buyer can change the shipping address in PP if they are traveling or whatever.  They can change the address while they are paying.  That is fine as long as it says ok to ship.


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> Does anyone know anything about UPS my choice and re-routing packages/seller protection?  If I use UPS and ship to the address on the PayPal transaction page showing "eligible," can a buyer have their package redirected to an alternate address?  In that case, did they just void my seller protection?  Haven't encountered this before, but had a buyer ask if I'd add UPS option to my listing.  Just don't know if there are any "gotchas" I need to be looking out for.
> 
> Thanks!


Gotcha:
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full#accepting-payments
"To be eligible for PayPal’s Seller Protection, you must meet all of the following requirements 

The primary address for your PayPal account must be in the United States [for U.S. accounts].
The item must be a physical, tangible good that can be shipped.
You must ship the item to the shipping address on the transaction details page in your PayPal account for the transaction. * If you originally ship the item to the recipient's shipping address on the transaction details page but the item is later redirected to a different address, you will not be eligible for PayPal Seller Protection. We therefore recommend not using a shipping service that is arranged by the buyer, so that you will be able to provide valid proof of shipping and delivery.*
You must respond to PayPal's requests for documentation and other information in a timely manner as requested in our email correspondence with you or in our correspondence with you through the Resolution Center. If you do not respond to PayPal’s request for documentation and other information in the time requested, you may not be eligible for Seller Protection.
If the sale involves pre-ordered or made-to-order goods, you must ship within the timeframe you specified in the listing. Otherwise, it is recommended that you ship all items within 7 days after receipt of payment."


----------



## holiday123

Catbird9 said:


> Gotcha:
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full#accepting-payments
> "To be eligible for PayPal’s Seller Protection, you must meet all of the following requirements
> 
> The primary address for your PayPal account must be in the United States [for U.S. accounts].
> The item must be a physical, tangible good that can be shipped.
> You must ship the item to the shipping address on the transaction details page in your PayPal account for the transaction. * If you originally ship the item to the recipient's shipping address on the transaction details page but the item is later redirected to a different address, you will not be eligible for PayPal Seller Protection. We therefore recommend not using a shipping service that is arranged by the buyer, so that you will be able to provide valid proof of shipping and delivery.*
> You must respond to PayPal's requests for documentation and other information in a timely manner as requested in our email correspondence with you or in our correspondence with you through the Resolution Center. If you do not respond to PayPal’s request for documentation and other information in the time requested, you may not be eligible for Seller Protection.
> If the sale involves pre-ordered or made-to-order goods, you must ship within the timeframe you specified in the listing. Otherwise, it is recommended that you ship all items within 7 days after receipt of payment."


Thank you for your research. I saw that, but the service would be arranged by me under my UPS account so I wasn't sure how much control the buyer would have. 

I guess it's a UPS issue then to see if the shipper can specify that address changes are not allowed. I'm a UPS choice premium member and can reroute my packages to an intercept point, alternate address, or UPS store for no charge. This would apparently totally void any seller protection.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Thank you for your research. I saw that, but the service would be arranged by me under my UPS account so I wasn't sure how much control the buyer would have.
> 
> I guess it's a UPS issue then to see if the shipper can specify that address changes are not allowed. I'm a UPS choice premium member and can reroute my packages to an intercept point, alternate address, or UPS store for no charge. This would apparently totally void any seller protection.


Ok, found the answer. If you select "direct delivery only" then the package cannot be rerouted.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> Ok, found the answer. If you select "direct delivery only" then the package cannot be rerouted.  Thanks everyone!


And thank you for bringing this to our attention! I would never have known about selecting "direct delivery only" when shipping with UPS.


----------



## Gblb

Our PO branches have been having trouble with shipments before, during and after the holidays. I called this week and a manager met with several people to discuss ongoing issues as apparently is not an isolated issue. As we know USPS timeframes for first class pkgs and priority mail are not guaranteed delivery timeframes. I’ve had two pkgs that went FC that were dropped off direct to the prepaid desk box that did not get scanned untill they reached the destination facility hub. The PO manager swore the pkgs would not leave the local outbound plant without a scan; which did not happen. 

This week shipped a priority package on the 2nd; was purchased on the 1st.  The priority estimate was 2 day shipping. Pkg showed receipt scan on the 2nd and was scanned on the 3, 4, 5 saying it was intransit to the buyers’ destination but each scan after the receipt was at 12:39 pm which was odd. Now on the 6, it shows it was scanned at my local regional hub in transit to the buyers’ destination. Had assumed it was long out of the state based upon the three scans after receipt. The buyer paid for priority shipping and the box measurements and weight were correct. Can the buyer ding me on shipping even though the scans show pkg was received by USPS on time, etc?

The buyer has not asked any questions but would be getting curious if viewing tracking scans and knowing it was shipped priority. Would you contact the buyer or let it be?
Thank you!


----------



## threadbender

I noticed tracking on an item that I purchased that it was "scanned" each day at the same time for 3 days. I did eventually receive it but it was odd.


----------



## whateve

Gblb said:


> Our PO branches have been having trouble with shipments before, during and after the holidays. I called this week and a manager met with several people to discuss ongoing issues as apparently is not an isolated issue. As we know USPS timeframes for first class pkgs and priority mail are not guaranteed delivery timeframes. I’ve had two pkgs that went FC that were dropped off direct to the prepaid desk box that did not get scanned untill they reached the destination facility hub. The PO manager swore the pkgs would not leave the local outbound plant without a scan; which did not happen.
> 
> This week shipped a priority package on the 2nd; was purchased on the 1st.  The priority estimate was 2 day shipping. Pkg showed receipt scan on the 2nd and was scanned on the 3, 4, 5 saying it was intransit to the buyers’ destination but each scan after the receipt was at 12:39 pm which was odd. Now on the 6, it shows it was scanned at my local regional hub in transit to the buyers’ destination. Had assumed it was long out of the state based upon the three scans after receipt. The buyer paid for priority shipping and the box measurements and weight were correct. Can the buyer ding me on shipping even though the scans show pkg was received by USPS on time, etc?
> 
> The buyer has not asked any questions but would be getting curious if viewing tracking scans and knowing it was shipped priority. Would you contact the buyer or let it be?
> Thank you!


I'd let it be. It's not your fault and there isn't anything you can do about it. I always ship on the first day, but often it doesn't get scanned. I have packages picked up from my house. If my carrier gets back to the post office before 4 PM, the packages make it on the truck to the distribution center. Most times she doesn't get back in time, and the packages just sit at the post office for an extra day. This is fine if she scans when she picks up. Before Christmas, her boss told her not to scan any packages. I think they thought it made the post office look bad when the packages sat for a day. On my ebay dashboard, it shows one package has a late shipment rate. I guess I should be happy it is only one package.


----------



## Catbird9

Gblb said:


> Our PO branches have been having trouble with shipments before, during and after the holidays. I called this week and a manager met with several people to discuss ongoing issues as apparently is not an isolated issue. As we know USPS timeframes for first class pkgs and priority mail are not guaranteed delivery timeframes. I’ve had two pkgs that went FC that were dropped off direct to the prepaid desk box that did not get scanned untill they reached the destination facility hub. The PO manager swore the pkgs would not leave the local outbound plant without a scan; which did not happen.
> <snip>
> The buyer has not asked any questions but would be getting curious if viewing tracking scans and knowing it was shipped priority. Would you contact the buyer or let it be?
> Thank you!


I would not contact the buyer. If they haven't contacted you they probably aren't too concerned about the slow delivery.

I dropped off a package at the counter inside the post office before Christmas. It was Priority 3-day service. It took a week to deliver and no scans showed up until the final delivery scan. Of course I was concerned and talked to the manager who told me sometimes they don't scan everything. I said, "I paid for tracking, and yet I'm not able to track it?" Yep. Fortunately my buyer never contacted me.


----------



## BeenBurned

Gblb said:


> Our PO branches have been having trouble with shipments before, during and after the holidays. I called this week and a manager met with several people to discuss ongoing issues as apparently is not an isolated issue. As we know USPS timeframes for first class pkgs and priority mail are not guaranteed delivery timeframes. I’ve had two pkgs that went FC that were dropped off direct to the prepaid desk box that did not get scanned untill they reached the destination facility hub. The PO manager swore the pkgs would not leave the local outbound plant without a scan; which did not happen.
> 
> This week shipped a priority package on the 2nd; was purchased on the 1st.  The priority estimate was 2 day shipping. Pkg showed receipt scan on the 2nd and was scanned on the 3, 4, 5 saying it was intransit to the buyers’ destination but each scan after the receipt was at 12:39 pm which was odd. Now on the 6, it shows it was scanned at my local regional hub in transit to the buyers’ destination. Had assumed it was long out of the state based upon the three scans after receipt. The buyer paid for priority shipping and the box measurements and weight were correct. Can the buyer ding me on shipping even though the scans show pkg was received by USPS on time, etc?
> 
> The buyer has not asked any questions but would be getting curious if viewing tracking scans and knowing it was shipped priority. Would you contact the buyer or let it be?
> Thank you!


I actually had a weird (sort-of similar) situation recently. Scanning on my item stopped on Dec. 21, showing several scans on transit to destination. (I have no idea where those scans were done.) Delivery was shown to be expected on Dec. 21. 

Fast forward to Dec. 30 when buyer opened INR. It was at that point I checked the scanning and saw what I described. 

Responded to the buyer that because of the long holiday weekend, I'd call the postal facility in her city to see what their tracking showed. 

On Tuesday, January 2, I spoke to the postmaster who saw what I did and looked at the carrier's notes for that day. Carrier's notes showed delivery of "small package" but without scan. 

I requested that he email me something to that effect, figuring that although I really shouldn't win a dispute without online tracking, I had nothing to lose by submitting that documentation.

The buyer escalated the case and I expected to lose it so when I got the email saying it was closed in my favor, I was truly shocked.

I went back to the tracking (expecting to see what I'd seen before) and for some unknown reason, on January 3, tracking resumed and showed delivery to her. 

Whether my call was the catalyst for them looking further for the item or if they were somehow able to get tracking to resume, I'll never know. 

-------------------------------
In answer to your question, I don't know whether a buyer can ding the shipping time star for postal delays but it's really so misleading when ebay states much earlier delivery expectations than what really happens!


----------



## Gblb

whateve said:


> I'd let it be. It's not your fault and there isn't anything you can do about it. I always ship on the first day, but often it doesn't get scanned. I have packages picked up from my house. If my carrier gets back to the post office before 4 PM, the packages make it on the truck to the distribution center. Most times she doesn't get back in time, and the packages just sit at the post office for an extra day. This is fine if she scans when she picks up. Before Christmas, her boss told her not to scan any packages. I think they thought it made the post office look bad when the packages sat for a day. On my ebay dashboard, it shows one package has a late shipment rate. I guess I should be happy it is only one package.


Thank you all for your responses.

I try to have my packages picked up if possible as definitely convenient. In addition to the recent issues our carrier left and there’s a lottery for the position. The interim carriers aren’t picking up package pickup requests half the time so figured it was safer dropping off. That’s interesting the manager told your carrier not to scan packages prior to Christmas.



Catbird9 said:


> I would not contact the buyer. If they haven't contacted you they probably aren't too concerned about the slow delivery.
> 
> I dropped off a package at the counter inside the post office before Christmas. It was Priority 3-day service. It took a week to deliver and no scans showed up until the final delivery scan. Of course I was concerned and talked to the manager who told me sometimes they don't scan everything. I said, "I paid for tracking, and yet I'm not able to track it?" Yep. Fortunately my buyer never contacted me.



Thank you. I’m learning USPS isn’t very reliable; especially around holidays.



BeenBurned said:


> I actually had a weird (sort-of similar) situation recently. Scanning on my item stopped on Dec. 21, showing several scans on transit to destination. (I have no idea where those scans were done.) Delivery was shown to be expected on Dec. 21.
> 
> Fast forward to Dec. 30 when buyer opened INR. It was at that point I checked the scanning and saw what I described.
> 
> Responded to the buyer that because of the long holiday weekend, I'd call the postal facility in her city to see what their tracking showed.
> 
> On Tuesday, January 2, I spoke to the postmaster who saw what I did and looked at the carrier's notes for that day. Carrier's notes showed delivery of "small package" but without scan.
> 
> I requested that he email me something to that effect, figuring that although I really shouldn't win a dispute without online tracking, I had nothing to lose by submitting that documentation.
> 
> The buyer escalated the case and I expected to lose it so when I got the email saying it was closed in my favor, I was truly shocked.
> 
> I went back to the tracking (expecting to see what I'd seen before) and for some unknown reason, on January 3, tracking resumed and showed delivery to her.
> 
> Whether my call was the catalyst for them looking further for the item or if they were somehow able to get tracking to resume, I'll never know.
> 
> -------------------------------
> In answer to your question, I don't know whether a buyer can ding the shipping time star for postal delays but it's really so misleading when ebay states much earlier delivery expectations than what really happens!



Thank you. That was a good idea to request the carriers’ notes and possibly calling may have been the catalyst for confirmation.

I assumed buyers couldn’t ding a star when shipping is free but could when the buyer paid for it. eBay’s shipping estimates really are very misleading. I allot 2 handling days just to be safe but try to ship the same or next day if after hours. USPS and eBay say 2-3 days for FC pkg and priority which am finding both are taking much longer; sometimes up to a week. Buyers don’t always realize these modes of shipping aren’t guaranteed and expect the 2-3 days.


----------



## whateve

Gblb said:


> Thank you all for your responses.
> 
> I try to have my packages picked up if possible as definitely convenient. In addition to the recent issues our carrier left and there’s a lottery for the position. The interim carriers aren’t picking up package pickup requests half the time so figured it was safer dropping off. That’s interesting the manager told your carrier not to scan packages prior to Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I’m learning USPS isn’t very reliable; especially around holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That was a good idea to request the carriers’ notes and possibly calling may have been the catalyst for confirmation.
> 
> I assumed buyers couldn’t ding a star when shipping is free but could when the buyer paid for it. eBay’s shipping estimates really are very misleading. I allot 2 handling days just to be safe but try to ship the same or next day if after hours. USPS and eBay say 2-3 days for FC pkg and priority which am finding both are taking much longer; sometimes up to a week. Buyers don’t always realize these modes of shipping aren’t guaranteed and expect the 2-3 days.


I think ebay shipping estimates allow a little fat. When buyers go to give feedback, there is a question that asks if they received the item by a certain date. I wonder if that is what ebay uses to ding your dashboard. The buyer can give stars both for shipping cost (unless it is free) and for shipping time.

After I explained to my carrier that I get rated on my shipping time, she started scanning my packages again. I went through the change of carriers when my previous carrier retired. Apparently, my route is very desirable. I went through some really bad carriers until I got my current carrier. I hope she stays on the job a long time!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Gblb said:


> Thank you all for your responses.
> 
> I try to have my packages picked up if possible as definitely convenient. In addition to the recent issues our carrier left and there’s a lottery for the position. The interim carriers aren’t picking up package pickup requests half the time so figured it was safer dropping off. That’s interesting the manager told your carrier not to scan packages prior to Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I’m learning USPS isn’t very reliable; especially around holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That was a good idea to request the carriers’ notes and possibly calling may have been the catalyst for confirmation.
> 
> I assumed buyers couldn’t ding a star when shipping is free but could when the buyer paid for it. eBay’s shipping estimates really are very misleading. I allot 2 handling days just to be safe but try to ship the same or next day if after hours. USPS and eBay say 2-3 days for FC pkg and priority which am finding both are taking much longer; sometimes up to a week. Buyers don’t always realize these modes of shipping aren’t guaranteed and expect the 2-3 days.



This is not necessarily related to eBay, but to USPS. As far as reliability goes, they lost or mis-delivered my PASSPORT in December! Their scans show it was delivered to me— but I never got it. Whoever got it (if someone did), never returned it to the Post Office or to the Dept. Of State. I had to jump through hoops to request another one, but now have to wait an additional 4-6 weeks. Glad I didn’t have a trip planned! So very unreliable!


----------



## Gblb

whateve said:


> I think ebay shipping estimates allow a little fat. When buyers go to give feedback, there is a question that asks if they received the item by a certain date. I wonder if that is what ebay uses to ding your dashboard. The buyer can give stars both for shipping cost (unless it is free) and for shipping time.
> 
> After I explained to my carrier that I get rated on my shipping time, she started scanning my packages again. I went through the change of carriers when my previous carrier retired. Apparently, my route is very desirable. I went through some really bad carriers until I got my current carrier. I hope she stays on the job a long time!



That’s a great idea to mention to your new carrier about getting rated on shipping time. I hope your new carrier stays for a long time too! Good to know about eBay shipping estimates. Will definitely do that once have a permanent replacement. Our carrier took an office position. She said some carriers don’t care because they have govt jobs and believe they can’t be fired. Her route was also supposedly desirable. We speak and have mentioned some of the issues; she was stunned and suggested a contact. She took pride in her job, knowing the people and brought biscuits to pets on the route. She’d check if you had packages and would stop by to get them while doing pickup.  It’s amazing the things you learn when you befriend your carrier. We definitely were spoiled by her attentiveness and kindness, and fortunate too.


----------



## whateve

Gblb said:


> That’s a great idea to mention to your new carrier about getting rated on shipping time. I hope your new carrier stays for a long time too! Good to know about eBay shipping estimates. Will definitely do that once have a permanent replacement. Our carrier took an office position. She said some carriers don’t care because they have govt jobs and believe they can’t be fired. Her route was also supposedly desirable. We speak and have mentioned some of the issues; she was stunned and suggested a contact. She took pride in her job, knowing the people and brought biscuits to pets on the route. She’d check if you had packages and would stop by to get them while doing pickup.  It’s amazing the things you learn when you befriend your carrier. We definitely were spoiled by her attentiveness and kindness, and fortunate too.


My carrier also checks for packages even if I don't set up a pickup. She can see my porch when she drives by, so if she sees something, she'll come up and get it. She says some carriers complain about having to pick up packages, but she thinks of it as job security. I think there are several who do care, and do a good job.


----------



## beekmanhill

I need help again.  Situation was described originally in post 7329 in this thread.   To summarize, I sold an item on November 26th, mailed it immediately. It was marked "delivered to mailroom" two days later by USPS (postage and tracking purchased through eBay).   Seller could not locate her/his package in mailroom (its in Kalamazoo, MI, so I think it is UMich, just an assumption).  She/he put in a request to USPS and apparently has received response that USPS delivered it and USPS closed the case.  The mailroom for which buyer provided address and to which USPS delivered cannot locate it.   I assumed I was off the hook when...........................

Today I received this mail from eBay.
*Your buyer opened a request because their item hasn't arrived. It is important for you to respond by Jan 12, 2018.

You can resolve your buyers request by providing tracking information or any additional shipping details. If you do not have tracking that shows delivery, please consider refunding your buyer.

Your final value fee will be credited if you send a full refund.

This transaction is covered by eBay Money Back Guarantee, so your buyer can ask us to step in beginning Jan 12, 2018 to review the case and make a decision. Learn about eBay Money Back Guarantee*

I filled in the form provided, and typed in the tracking number that all parties have already; its on the eBay website.  I have no other shipping details.  I mailed it; USPS delivered it.  It cannot be found.  I do not live in Michigan.

Oh, eBay also offered me the option of refunding the buyer in full to close the case.

Any ideas why eBay would ask me for info they already have?  Thanks for any suggestions anyone might have for me.  By the way, the item is less than $80.


----------



## holiday123

beekmanhill said:


> I need help again.  Situation was described originally in post 7329 in this thread.   To summarize, I sold an item on November 26th, mailed it immediately. It was marked "delivered to mailroom" two days later by USPS (postage and tracking purchased through eBay).   Seller could not locate her/his package in mailroom (its in Kalamazoo, MI, so I think it is UMich, just an assumption).  She/he put in a request to USPS and apparently has received response that USPS delivered it and USPS closed the case.  The mailroom for which buyer provided address and to which USPS delivered cannot locate it.   I assumed I was off the hook when...........................
> 
> Today I received this mail from eBay.
> *Your buyer opened a request because their item hasn't arrived. It is important for you to respond by Jan 12, 2018.
> 
> You can resolve your buyers request by providing tracking information or any additional shipping details. If you do not have tracking that shows delivery, please consider refunding your buyer.
> 
> Your final value fee will be credited if you send a full refund.
> 
> This transaction is covered by eBay Money Back Guarantee, so your buyer can ask us to step in beginning Jan 12, 2018 to review the case and make a decision. Learn about eBay Money Back Guarantee*
> 
> I filled in the form provided, and typed in the tracking number that all parties have already; its on the eBay website.  I have no other shipping details.  I mailed it; USPS delivered it.  It cannot be found.  I do not live in Michigan.
> 
> Oh, eBay also offered me the option of refunding the buyer in full to close the case.
> 
> Any ideas why eBay would ask me for info they already have?  Thanks for any suggestions anyone might have for me.  By the way, the item is less than $80.


Just procedure to make seller jump through hoops... Does tracking show delivered? If yes and PayPal transaction page shows eligible, you'll be covered. eBay may issue buyer a courtesy credit from the "piggy bank.". Not sure how they could open an INR since more than 30 days have elapsed.


----------



## beekmanhill

holiday123 said:


> Just procedure to make seller jump through hoops... Does tracking show delivered? If yes and PayPal transaction page shows eligible, you'll be covered. eBay may issue buyer a courtesy credit from the "piggy bank.". Not sure how they could open an INR since more than 30 days have elapsed.



Yes, here are the last few tracking status messages:

*Tracking #:
Carrier:
USPS
Status:
ACCEPTEDIN TRANSITDELIVERED
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DELIVERED TO MAIL ROOM
Nov-29-17, 11:44 AM, KALAMAZOO 49006
PACKAGE RESEARCH CASE CLOSED 135850059
Dec-12-17, 11:35 AM, KALAMAZOO 49006
PACKAGE RESEARCH CASE CREATED 135850059
Dec-07-17, 16:07 PM, KALAMAZOO 49006
OUT FOR DELIVERY
Nov-29-17, 10:58 AM, KALAMAZOO 49006
*
I was also puzzled that they would bring it up today after all this time.  Thanks for your answer and reassurance.


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> I need help again.  Situation was described originally in post 7329 in this thread.   To summarize, I sold an item on November 26th, mailed it immediately. It was marked "delivered to mailroom" two days later by USPS (postage and tracking purchased through eBay).   Seller could not locate her/his package in mailroom (its in Kalamazoo, MI, so I think it is UMich, just an assumption).  She/he put in a request to USPS and apparently has received response that USPS delivered it and USPS closed the case.  The mailroom for which buyer provided address and to which USPS delivered cannot locate it.   I assumed I was off the hook when...........................
> 
> Today I received this mail from eBay.
> *Your buyer opened a request because their item hasn't arrived. It is important for you to respond by Jan 12, 2018.
> 
> You can resolve your buyers request by providing tracking information or any additional shipping details. If you do not have tracking that shows delivery, please consider refunding your buyer.
> 
> Your final value fee will be credited if you send a full refund.
> 
> This transaction is covered by eBay Money Back Guarantee, so your buyer can ask us to step in beginning Jan 12, 2018 to review the case and make a decision. Learn about eBay Money Back Guarantee*
> 
> I filled in the form provided, and typed in the tracking number that all parties have already; its on the eBay website.  I have no other shipping details.  I mailed it; USPS delivered it.  It cannot be found.  I do not live in Michigan.
> 
> Oh, eBay also offered me the option of refunding the buyer in full to close the case.
> 
> Any ideas why eBay would ask me for info they already have?  Thanks for any suggestions anyone might have for me.  By the way, the item is less than $80.


As long as tracking shows delivery, you will win the case. While it's too bad for the buyer that the item got lost, it's not your problem.


----------



## Gblb

Gblb said:


> Our PO branches have been having trouble with shipments before, during and after the holidays. I called this week and a manager met with several people to discuss ongoing issues as apparently is not an isolated issue. As we know USPS timeframes for first class pkgs and priority mail are not guaranteed delivery timeframes. I’ve had two pkgs that went FC that were dropped off direct to the prepaid desk box that did not get scanned untill they reached the destination facility hub. The PO manager swore the pkgs would not leave the local outbound plant without a scan; which did not happen.
> 
> This week shipped a priority package on the 2nd; was purchased on the 1st.  The priority estimate was 2 day shipping. Pkg showed receipt scan on the 2nd and was scanned on the 3, 4, 5 saying it was intransit to the buyers’ destination but each scan after the receipt was at 12:39 pm which was odd. Now on the 6, it shows it was scanned at my local regional hub in transit to the buyers’ destination. Had assumed it was long out of the state based upon the three scans after receipt. The buyer paid for priority shipping and the box measurements and weight were correct. Can the buyer ding me on shipping even though the scans show pkg was received by USPS on time, etc?
> 
> The buyer has not asked any questions but would be getting curious if viewing tracking scans and knowing it was shipped priority. Would you contact the buyer or let it be?
> Thank you!


A quick update as noticed yesterday two more scans en route at 12:54 pm on different days again since the pkg was received back at the local distribution center. Called the PO mgr who stressed again that priority mail isn’t guaranteed *but if a package sits at a location for whatever reason the system automatically generates a scan each day. *I didn’t know nor have seen the system automatically generate scans en route if the pkg hasn’t moved. The PO has now had a 2 day priority pkg going one state over for 6 days not including date of receipt. The manager said hopefully the next scan will be from the buyers distribution hub and then delivery scan. Hopefully the pkg is actually delivered and in one piece at this point.


----------



## beekmanhill

This is tracking for a Christmas gift I sent to a friend with two day priority mail.  NY to Alabama. 
I concluded at the time that this package was lost because it took so long, but as you see, it did arrive.  I see the same pattern here of automatic scanning at the same time for three days in a row while it sat in Jersey City or whereever.  It was too early for the Christmas rush, so I don't know what happened.  Very disappointing service from the PO, and postage is so expensive now. 

December 4, 2017, 10:51 am
Out for Delivery
GULF SHORES, AL 36542

December 4, 2017, 10:41 am
Sorting Complete
GULF SHORES, AL 36542

December 4, 2017, 7:19 am
Arrived at Post Office
GULF SHORES, AL 36542

December 3, 2017, 9:03 pm
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
MOBILE AL DISTRIBUTION CENTER ANNEX

*November 30, 2017, 9:37 am
In Transit to Destination
On its way to GULF SHORES, AL 36542 

November 29, 2017, 9:37 am
In Transit to Destination
On its way to GULF SHORES, AL 36542 

November 28, 2017, 9:37 am
In Transit to Destination
On its way to GULF SHORES, AL 36542 *

November 27, 2017, 9:37 pm
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
JERSEY CITY NJ NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER

November 27, 2017, 8:22 pm
Accepted at USPS Origin Facility


----------



## whateve

Gblb said:


> A quick update as noticed yesterday two more scans en route at 12:54 pm on different days again since the pkg was received back at the local distribution center. Called the PO mgr who stressed again that priority mail isn’t guaranteed *but if a package sits at a location for whatever reason the system automatically generates a scan each day. *I didn’t know nor have seen the system automatically generate scans en route if the pkg hasn’t moved. The PO has now had a 2 day priority pkg going one state over for 6 days not including date of receipt. The manager said hopefully the next scan will be from the buyers distribution hub and then delivery scan. Hopefully the pkg is actually delivered and in one piece at this point.


Ah, now I know that all those " in transit to destination" scans are bogus!


----------



## natalia0128

I have one eBay buyer bought item on my account account.
I saw his PayPal still show pending almost a week and the buyer kept rushin me ship an item out. I told him I will ship it out when eBay notify me when your payment go through. is that something I should take action on. 
I never had any transactions  spending that for money account go to my account.
When he sent me an email remaining me ship out an item..

 it looked like suspicious to me  ( hello,  I already payed, can you ship it to me)
BtW: the item is high value


----------



## Catbird9

natalia0128 said:


> I have one eBay buyer bought item on my account account.
> I saw his PayPal still show pending almost a week and the buyer kept rushin me ship an item out. I told him I will ship it out when eBay notify me when your payment go through. is that something I should take action on.
> I never had any transactions  spending that for money account go to my account.
> When he sent me an email remaining me ship out an item..
> 
> it looked like suspicious to me  ( hello,  I already payed, can you ship it to me)
> BtW: the item is high value



There are a variety of reasons why a payment could be "pending." 

PayPal may be holding the funds in case there are problems with the sale.  See: https://www.paypal.com/us/selfhelp/article/why-is-my-payment-from-a-sale-on-ebay-on-hold-faq1377

OR You may need to claim the payment.

OR The buyer may have paid with an eCheck, which has to clear before the funds are released to you.

OR Something else.

I recommend you call PayPal and ask them to explain what is going on in this case.


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> This is tracking for a Christmas gift I sent to a friend with two day priority mail.  NY to Alabama.
> I concluded at the time that this package was lost because it took so long, but as you see, it did arrive.  I see the same pattern here of automatic scanning at the same time for three days in a row while it sat in Jersey City or whereever.  It was too early for the Christmas rush, so I don't know what happened.  Very disappointing service from the PO, and postage is so expensive now.
> 
> December 4, 2017, 10:51 am
> Out for Delivery
> GULF SHORES, AL 36542
> 
> December 4, 2017, 10:41 am
> Sorting Complete
> GULF SHORES, AL 36542
> 
> December 4, 2017, 7:19 am
> Arrived at Post Office
> GULF SHORES, AL 36542
> 
> December 3, 2017, 9:03 pm
> Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
> MOBILE AL DISTRIBUTION CENTER ANNEX
> 
> *November 30, 2017, 9:37 am
> In Transit to Destination
> On its way to GULF SHORES, AL 36542
> 
> November 29, 2017, 9:37 am
> In Transit to Destination
> On its way to GULF SHORES, AL 36542
> 
> November 28, 2017, 9:37 am
> In Transit to Destination
> On its way to GULF SHORES, AL 36542 *
> 
> November 27, 2017, 9:37 pm
> Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
> JERSEY CITY NJ NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
> 
> November 27, 2017, 8:22 pm
> Accepted at USPS Origin Facility


I had a recent similar case. Buyer opened INR on December 30. Because of the holiday weekend and Monday holiday, I couldn't call her post office until Tuesday, January 2. 

I spoke to the postmaster who said the carrier's notes showed that delivery had been on Dec. 21 and this was told to the buyer. On January 3, the buyer escalated the claim. 

Later in the day, I got an email from ebay telling me the case was closed in my favor, shocking me because AFAIK, tracking hadn't shown delivery. 

When I checked tracking, delivery was updated on the day of my call. Whether my phone call was the catalyst for them to find the package or not, I don't know, but for 2 weeks, the item was "In Transit to Destination"

January 3, 2018, 1:10 pm 
Delivered, In/At Mailbox 
PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082  
Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 1:10 pm on January 3, 2018 in PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082. 
January 3, 2018, 8:06 am 
Out for Delivery 
PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082  
January 3, 2018, 7:56 am 
Sorting Complete 
PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082  
January 3, 2018, 5:05 am 
Arrived at Post Office 
PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082  
January 3, 2018, 3:52 am 
Arrived at USPS Facility 
PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082  
January 3, 2018, 2:40 am 
Departed USPS Regional Facility 
JACKSONVILLE FL DISTRIBUTION CENTER  
January 3, 2018, 12:59 am 
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility 
JACKSONVILLE FL DISTRIBUTION CENTER  
January 2, 2018, 5:29 pm 
Departed USPS Regional Facility 
JACKSONVILLE FL NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER  
January 2, 2018, 4:10 pm 
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility 
JACKSONVILLE FL NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER  
December 21, 2017, 12:52 pm 
In Transit to Destination 
On its way to PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082  
December 20, 2017, 12:52 pm 
In Transit to Destination 
On its way to PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082  
December 19, 2017, 12:52 pm 
In Transit to Destination 
On its way to PONTE VEDRA BEACH, FL 32082  
December 18, 2017, 7:52 pm 
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility 
SHREWSBURY MA DISTRIBUTION CENTER  
December 18, 2017, 6:37 pm 
Accepted at USPS Origin Facility 
(my city/state)  
December 17, 2017, 2:20 am 
Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item 
(my city/state)  





whateve said:


> Ah, now I know that all those " in transit to destination" scans are bogus!


LOL!


----------



## AlyceG

Quick question for you guys. I've had a buyer pay for an item but message me to tell me to post to a different address than what shows on PayPal. I will normally only post to PayPal addresses as it protects me in case the item goes missing.

Have you ever posted to another address at the request of a buyer? I could sent it registered post person to person (Australia Post) so only she can sign for it...


----------



## whateve

AlyceG said:


> Quick question for you guys. I've had a buyer pay for an item but message me to tell me to post to a different address than what shows on PayPal. I will normally only post to PayPal addresses as it protects me in case the item goes missing.
> 
> Have you ever posted to another address at the request of a buyer? I could sent it registered post person to person (Australia Post) so only she can sign for it...


No, don't do it. You lose your seller protection. If she wants it shipped to a different address, you have to refund her. Then she can update her paypal address and pay again, while selecting the correct address.


----------



## fab2fab

Question, I’m mostly a seller, have been for a few years but this hasn’t happened yet. Just when I think I’ve seen it all. The bag I sold, I shipped USPS Priority with signature confirmation. I’m keeping an eye on the tracking details, they attempted delivery, after the first attempt I sent a note to the buyer that the item is at their local post office. 
I heard nothing. Also after I shipped it I send her a note that it will require a signature, I always do, as a courtesy.
For the last three days I’m seeing three separate scans that say the same thing: that the item is on its way to the town I shipped it to. Well, that makes no sense because the package was there already. I suspect it’s on the way back to me. I sent another message asking if they got it, again no answer.
I’m thinking even if they are on vacation one would hope they have their phone to see my messages. But in that case mail would be held not sent back.
Anyway, I hope I get it back, but then what? I’m thinking I should cancel the transaction and issue a refund. I’m out the shipping cost of course.
But if it doesn’t come back, I have no idea what to do.


----------



## whateve

fab2fab said:


> Question, I’m mostly a seller, have been for a few years but this hasn’t happened yet. Just when I think I’ve seen it all. The bag I sold, I shipped USPS Priority with signature confirmation. I’m keeping an eye on the tracking details, they attempted delivery, after the first attempt I sent a note to the buyer that the item is at their local post office.
> I heard nothing. Also after I shipped it I send her a note that it will require a signature, I always do, as a courtesy.
> For the last three days I’m seeing three separate scans that say the same thing: that the item is on its way to the town I shipped it to. Well, that makes no sense because the package was there already. I suspect it’s on the way back to me. I sent another message asking if they got it, again no answer.
> I’m thinking even if they are on vacation one would hope they have their phone to see my messages. But in that case mail would be held not sent back.
> Anyway, I hope I get it back, but then what? I’m thinking I should cancel the transaction and issue a refund. I’m out the shipping cost of course.
> But if it doesn’t come back, I have no idea what to do.


If it comes back to you, you need to cancel the transaction and issue a refund. You don't have to refund the initial shipping cost charged the buyer. At least, that is what I've been told by ebay.

When a bag comes back to you, it usually takes a couple weeks.

FYI, I think you should have mentioned the signature required in your listing, or at some point before it was shipped. It's too late to tell them after it has shipped. If they had known, they might have chosen to have it delivered to an alternate address, like their work.

If it doesn't come back, the buyer could open an INR and win. You could open a case with the post office to find the package.


----------



## fab2fab

whateve said:


> If it comes back to you, you need to cancel the transaction and issue a refund. You don't have to refund the initial shipping cost charged the buyer. At least, that is what I've been told by ebay.
> 
> When a bag comes back to you, it usually takes a couple weeks.
> 
> FYI, I think you should have mentioned the signature required in your listing, or at some point before it was shipped. It's too late to tell them after it has shipped. If they had known, they might have chosen to have it delivered to an alternate address, like their work.
> 
> If it doesn't come back, the buyer could open an INR and win. You could open a case with the post office to find the package.



Thank you for the reply. I hope it comes back. I specify the signature for apartment addresses but sometimes I add it if it’s a high value item.


----------



## nicole0612

Hi, as a buyer only, I have a question about bidding.
The opening bid was $2,500. I was the first bidder and as soon as I put in my top bid, it shows 1 bid and the auction now at $3,200, which is a number between the opening bid and my highest bid. It says the reserve still isn’t met, so what is this number that the bid jumped to? I would have assumed that the first bid would either be $2500 or maybe the reserve amount, but $3,200 is neither of these. 
View attachment 3930019


----------



## nicole0612

Not sure if you can see my image:


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, as a buyer only, I have a question about bidding.
> The opening bid was $2,500. I was the first bidder and as soon as I put in my top bid, it shows 1 bid and the auction now at $3,200, which is a number between the opening bid and my highest bid. It says the reserve still isn’t met, so what is this number that the bid jumped to? I would have assumed that the first bid would either be $2500 or maybe the reserve amount, but $3,200 is neither of these.
> View attachment 3930019


That doesn't make sense. It has to be either the starting bid amount or the reserve amount.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> That doesn't make sense. It has to be either the starting bid amount or the reserve amount.



I didn’t understand it either. As you can see in the photo the opening bid was $2500, only one bid, and the listing still said “reserve not met” after I placed my bid. I didn’t win, my top bid was $3455 and the second bid was $3505, so the bidding went up by $50 increments. Does the seller set bidding increments?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I didn’t understand it either. As you can see in the photo the opening bid was $2500, only one bid, and the listing still said “reserve not met” after I placed my bid. I didn’t win, my top bid was $3455 and the second bid was $3505, so the bidding went up by $50 increments. Does the seller set bidding increments?


No, the seller doesn't set bidding increments, ebay does. The increments get bigger, the higher the amount. Did the reserve get met? What was it?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My USPS tracking for a bag I sold says that the "forward expired." Will this affect me as a seller or is there anything I should do? The bag sold for ~$150.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, as a buyer only, I have a question about bidding.
> The opening bid was $2,500. I was the first bidder and as soon as I put in my top bid, it shows 1 bid and the auction now at $3,200, which is a number between the opening bid and my highest bid. It says the reserve still isn’t met, so what is this number that the bid jumped to? I would have assumed that the first bid would either be $2500 or maybe the reserve amount, but $3,200 is neither of these.
> View attachment 3930019





nicole0612 said:


> Not sure if you can see my image:
> View attachment 3930020





whateve said:


> That doesn't make sense. It has to be either the starting bid amount or the reserve amount.





nicole0612 said:


> I didn’t understand it either. As you can see in the photo the opening bid was $2500, only one bid, and the listing still said “reserve not met” after I placed my bid. I didn’t win, my top bid was $3455 and the second bid was $3505, so the bidding went up by $50 increments. Does the seller set bidding increments?





whateve said:


> No, the seller doesn't set bidding increments, ebay does. The increments get bigger, the higher the amount. Did the reserve get met? What was it?


IMO, the only explanation (and an illogical one, at that) is that it's an ebay glitch.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> No, the seller doesn't set bidding increments, ebay does. The increments get bigger, the higher the amount. Did the reserve get met? What was it?


Thank you.  The item sold, and there were two bids, the winning bid was $3505, so I would guess the reserve was $3500.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, the only explanation (and an illogical one, at that) is that it's an ebay glitch.


Thanks BB.  Yes, I guess that is the only explanation!


----------



## beekmanhill

BeenBurned said:


> As long as tracking shows delivery, you will win the case. While it's too bad for the buyer that the item got lost, it's not your problem.



Do you happen to know how long eBay takes to resolve these cases?  I responded to eBay's inquiry on January 8th.  Apparently buyer had until January 12 to dispute the case. Of course buyer had already disputed the case since package, delivered on November 29th, could not be found.  This was eBay's mail to me:
*Your buyer opened a request because their item hasn't arrived. It is important for you to respond by Jan 12, 2018.

You can resolve your buyers request by providing tracking information or any additional shipping details. If you do not have tracking that shows delivery, please consider refunding your buyer.

Your final value fee will be credited if you send a full refund.

This transaction is covered by eBay Money Back Guarantee, so your buyer can ask us to step in beginning Jan 12, 2018 to review the case and make a decision. Learn about eBay Money Back Guarantee

The paypal funds from this transaction will not be available for withdrawal until this request is resolved. However, you can still use these funds to send a refund to your buyer.
*
Seems to me eBay should have a clear policy on this one way or the other.  But instead they are holding up the funds and letting the situation drag on.  Thank heavens it was not an expensive item.


----------



## holiday123

beekmanhill said:


> Do you happen to know how long eBay takes to resolve these cases?  I responded to eBay's inquiry on January 8th.  Apparently buyer had until January 12 to dispute the case. Of course buyer had already disputed the case since package, delivered on November 29th, could not be found.  This was eBay's mail to me:
> *Your buyer opened a request because their item hasn't arrived. It is important for you to respond by Jan 12, 2018.
> 
> You can resolve your buyers request by providing tracking information or any additional shipping details. If you do not have tracking that shows delivery, please consider refunding your buyer.
> 
> Your final value fee will be credited if you send a full refund.
> 
> This transaction is covered by eBay Money Back Guarantee, so your buyer can ask us to step in beginning Jan 12, 2018 to review the case and make a decision. Learn about eBay Money Back Guarantee
> 
> The paypal funds from this transaction will not be available for withdrawal until this request is resolved. However, you can still use these funds to send a refund to your buyer.
> *
> Seems to me eBay should have a clear policy on this one way or the other.  But instead they are holding up the funds and letting the situation drag on.  Thank heavens it was not an expensive item.


Since it's after the 12th, you should be able to go into the case and ask Ebay to step in.  They (or the "bots") will review and see tracking shows delivery and close the case in your favor.  It usually is within hours that I get the confirmation that the case was closed in my favor.


----------



## beekmanhill

holiday123 said:


> Since it's after the 12th, you should be able to go into the case and ask Ebay to step in.  They (or the "bots") will review and see tracking shows delivery and close the case in your favor.  It usually is within hours that I get the confirmation that the case was closed in my favor.



Thanks, I'll do that.  Thanks for the help.

Edited to say i did it and message is 
*"Hang on, we're still reviewing your case*
We'll be in touch with you soon"

I'll wait a few more days and ask eBay again to step in if I have not heard.


----------



## BeenBurned

beekmanhill said:


> Do you happen to know how long eBay takes to resolve these cases?  I responded to eBay's inquiry on January 8th.  *Apparently buyer had until January 12 to dispute the case. *Of course buyer had already disputed the case since package, delivered on November 29th, could not be found.  This was eBay's mail to me:
> *Your buyer opened a request because their item hasn't arrived. It is important for you to respond by Jan 12, 2018.
> 
> You can resolve your buyers request by providing tracking information or any additional shipping details. If you do not have tracking that shows delivery, please consider refunding your buyer.
> 
> Your final value fee will be credited if you send a full refund.
> 
> This transaction is covered by eBay Money Back Guarantee, so your buyer can ask us to step in beginning Jan 12, 2018 to review the case and make a decision. Learn about eBay Money Back Guarantee
> 
> The paypal funds from this transaction will not be available for withdrawal until this request is resolved. However, you can still use these funds to send a refund to your buyer.
> *
> Seems to me eBay should have a clear policy on this one way or the other.  But instead they are holding up the funds and letting the situation drag on.  Thank heavens it was not an expensive item.


Re the part in *red*, it doesn't say that the buyer had until January 12 to escalate. It says that the buyer CAN ask ebay to step in on January 12 (*blue*).  

So the buyer can escalate. 



beekmanhill said:


> Thanks, I'll do that.  Thanks for the help.
> 
> Edited to say i did it and message is
> *"Hang on, we're still reviewing your case*
> We'll be in touch with you soon"
> 
> I'll wait a few more days and ask eBay again to step in if I have not heard.


Aw, geez! Are you saying that usps doesn't "find" the tracking number?

If so, that can be a problem. If the tracking number shows and you can see delivery, call ebay, point them to the tracking and have them close the case.

If tracking has disappeared, you should call the USPS (call a direct location) and have them resurrect the tracking so it'll either show online or have them forward you a PDF showing the date of delivery.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh no, tracking number and details have been there all the time.  
I just this minute received a mail from eBay saying that they closed the case and have released my funds.  I guess all it took was for me to ask them to step in.  Would not have known to do that without the suggestion above.  Thanks for the help.  I love this forum.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

eBay woes. Buyer paid for a bag and I have the funds, but the bag was returned to me by USPS because the forwarding expired. I guess the buyer’s address wasn’t up to date? USPS noted on my package that the buyer hadn’t lived there for 8 years. Buyer responded that she would pay for return shipping and gave me an updated address, but has yet to send over the funds for the shipping. I also asked her to reconfirm her address because now I’m feeling a little nervous to mail the bag again. Now I’m kind of in a limbo, waiting for the buyer to respond, but also not wanting to touch her payment until she receives the bag…


----------



## kaitekins

So I just bought a 23 piece rehab lot of coach bags. I get an message from the seller about one of the bags and says she is switching it out with another bag because the "inside seam is gross". The seller doesnt even wait for me to see if I'm okay with this and has already shipped the lot. How is this allowed? They are rehab bags so I didn't expect them to be in pristine condition but the one she was switching out was a style I was interested in. The one in its place is nice but I'm still a bit mad they didn't consult with me first as I paid for the other one.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey ebay gurus, I have a question about eBay Bucks. 
When you buy something and use your eBay bucks, does the seller lose any money or does ebay take the loss of the $12 that I’m eligible for?  I just want to make sure that if I buy something from a small seller, they aren’t getting dinged somehow. 
I hope that made sense


----------



## threadbender

bellebellebelle19 said:


> eBay woes. Buyer paid for a bag and I have the funds, but the bag was returned to me by USPS because the forwarding expired. I guess the buyer’s address wasn’t up to date? USPS noted on my package that the buyer hadn’t lived there for 8 years. Buyer responded that she would pay for return shipping and gave me an updated address, but has yet to send over the funds for the shipping. I also asked her to reconfirm her address because now I’m feeling a little nervous to mail the bag again. Now I’m kind of in a limbo, waiting for the buyer to respond, but also not wanting to touch her payment until she receives the bag…


Wait for some other responses but, I think you must ship to whatever address is in the Paypal notification. There are others here that will be able to tell you all the ins and outs.


----------



## Catbird9

kaitekins said:


> So I just bought a 23 piece rehab lot of coach bags. I get an message from the seller about one of the bags and says she is switching it out with another bag because the "inside seam is gross". The seller doesnt even wait for me to see if I'm okay with this and has already shipped the lot. How is this allowed? They are rehab bags so I didn't expect them to be in pristine condition but the one she was switching out was a style I was interested in. The one in its place is nice but I'm still a bit mad they didn't consult with me first as I paid for the other one.



It is not allowed. She must ship you the items shown in the listing. You have grounds for a SNAD claim.


----------



## Catbird9

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey ebay gurus, I have a question about eBay Bucks.
> When you buy something and use your eBay bucks, does the seller lose any money or does ebay take the loss of the $12 that I’m eligible for?  I just want to make sure that if I buy something from a small seller, they aren’t getting dinged somehow.
> I hope that made sense


eBay absorbs the cost, it does not come out of the Seller's proceeds from the sale.


----------



## sallellen

bellebellebelle19 said:


> eBay woes. Buyer paid for a bag and I have the funds, but the bag was returned to me by USPS because the forwarding expired. I guess the buyer’s address wasn’t up to date? USPS noted on my package that the buyer hadn’t lived there for 8 years. Buyer responded that she would pay for return shipping and gave me an updated address, but has yet to send over the funds for the shipping. I also asked her to reconfirm her address because now I’m feeling a little nervous to mail the bag again. Now I’m kind of in a limbo, waiting for the buyer to respond, but also not wanting to touch her payment until she receives the bag…


Buyer has to add her new address to Paypal in order for you to be covered by seller protection.


----------



## kaitekins

Catbird9 said:


> It is not allowed. She must ship you the items shown in the listing. You have grounds for a SNAD claim.


Thank you


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> eBay woes. Buyer paid for a bag and I have the funds, but the bag was returned to me by USPS because the forwarding expired. I guess the buyer’s address wasn’t up to date? USPS noted on my package that the buyer hadn’t lived there for 8 years. Buyer responded that she would pay for return shipping and gave me an updated address, but has yet to send over the funds for the shipping. I also asked her to reconfirm her address because now I’m feeling a little nervous to mail the bag again. Now I’m kind of in a limbo, waiting for the buyer to respond, but also not wanting to touch her payment until she receives the bag…





sallellen said:


> Buyer has to add her new address to Paypal in order for you to be covered by seller protection.


You have to refund the original payment, she has to pay again after she has updated her paypal with the correct address, and she must pick the correct address when she pays.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaitekins said:


> So I just bought a 23 piece rehab lot of coach bags. I get an message from the seller about one of the bags and says she is switching it out with another bag because the "inside seam is gross". The seller doesnt even wait for me to see if I'm okay with this and has already shipped the lot. How is this allowed? They are rehab bags so I didn't expect them to be in pristine condition but the one she was switching out was a style I was interested in. The one in its place is nice but I'm still a bit mad they didn't consult with me first as I paid for the other one.





Catbird9 said:


> It is not allowed. She must ship you the items shown in the listing. You have grounds for a SNAD claim.


Wait and see what you receive and if you aren't happy, let the seller know you want to see the "gross inside seam." 

She should never have made a switch without letting you agree to it. What she should have done is let you know that one of the bags was a mess so as a consolation, she'd include an additional bag in the package. But the 23 advertised items should have all been sent to you. 

Is this the listing? Did she tell you which one she didn't send? I'm betting it's a desirable style and someone contacted her privately.


----------



## kaitekins

BeenBurned said:


> Wait and see what you receive and if you aren't happy, let the seller know you want to see the "gross inside seam."
> 
> She should never have made a switch without letting you agree to it. What she should have done is let you know that one of the bags was a mess so as a consolation, she'd include an additional bag in the package. But the 23 advertised items should have all been sent to you.
> 
> Is this the listing? Did she tell you which one she didn't send? I'm betting it's a desirable style and someone contacted her privately.


Yup, she switched out the black Chester bag for a black willis


----------



## kaitekins

kaitekins said:


> Yup, she switched out the black Chester bag for a black willis


Right now I'm watching her listings in case it shows up. Honestly I'm annoyed but at the same time I do like a willis.


----------



## Lylly14

Hello, please i need some help, I bought a Louis Vuitton bag on eBay, but the LV authenticator told me its fake, I already paid for it, and the seller shipped it, but it’s still in its country, i sent a message to the seller, but now what should I do? I don’t have the bag yet, and now I don’t want it shipped. I want to cancel it. Please I’m scared, it’s a lot of money.


----------



## nicole0612

Lylly14 said:


> Hello, please i need some help, I bought a Louis Vuitton bag on eBay, but the LV authenticator told me its fake, I already paid for it, and the seller shipped it, but it’s still in its country, i sent a message to the seller, but now what should I do? I don’t have the bag yet, and now I don’t want it shipped. I want to cancel it. Please I’m scared, it’s a lot of money.



Can you call eBay customer service and explain the situation? Ask if you can email them the documentation that it is Fake and ask if they can then cancel the order.
If the seller does ship the item, it will be easy to put in a claim for not authentic that you will win and then get a refund.


----------



## whateve

Lylly14 said:


> Hello, please i need some help, I bought a Louis Vuitton bag on eBay, but the LV authenticator told me its fake, I already paid for it, and the seller shipped it, but it’s still in its country, i sent a message to the seller, but now what should I do? I don’t have the bag yet, and now I don’t want it shipped. I want to cancel it. Please I’m scared, it’s a lot of money.


I would probably wait until I receive the bag, then open a SNAD. I don't believe you can open a claim before you receive the bag, except to item not received.


----------



## nicole0612

Lylly14 said:


> Hello, please i need some help, I bought a Louis Vuitton bag on eBay, but the LV authenticator told me its fake, I already paid for it, and the seller shipped it, but it’s still in its country, i sent a message to the seller, but now what should I do? I don’t have the bag yet, and now I don’t want it shipped. I want to cancel it. Please I’m scared, it’s a lot of money.





whateve said:


> I would probably wait until I receive the bag, then open a SNAD. I don't believe you can open a claim before you receive the bag, except to item not received.



Whateve is one of the eBay experts here. She will give you correct advice.


----------



## Lylly14

Lylly14 said:


> Hello, please i need some help, I bought a Louis Vuitton bag on eBay, but the LV authenticator told me its fake, I already paid for it, and the seller shipped it, but it’s still in its country, i sent a message to the seller, but now what should I do? I don’t have the bag yet, and now I don’t want it shipped. I want to cancel it. Please I’m scared, it’s a lot of money.


Thanks for your help, I hope everything solves soon.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lylly14 said:


> Hello, please i need some help, I bought a Louis Vuitton bag on eBay, but the LV authenticator told me its fake, I already paid for it, and the seller shipped it, but it’s still in its country, i sent a message to the seller, but now what should I do? I don’t have the bag yet, and now I don’t want it shipped. I want to cancel it. Please I’m scared, it’s a lot of money.



The listing has now been removed? So you will (should?) receive a message from eBay & a refund? I am still not sure if you mentioned the seller had shipped the bag out? I was under the impression it hadn't been shipped yet?

*Edit:* Now I see it has been posted? Not sure what happens now since the listing has been removed? You will need to wait for some more advice on here on what to do next! Good Luck!


----------



## whateve

Lylly14 said:


> Thanks for your help, I hope everything solves soon.





lovlouisvuitton said:


> The listing has now been removed? So you will (should?) receive a message from eBay & a refund? I am still not sure if you mentioned the seller had posted the bag out? I was under the impression it hadn't been posted yet?
> 
> *Edit:* Now I see it has been posted? Not sure what happens now since the listing has been removed? You will need to wait for some more advice on here on what to do next! Good Luck!


If the listing has been removed, she will still have to open a SNAD once she receives it in order to get a refund. Since the listing has been removed, she should have no trouble proving it is fake.


----------



## Lylly14

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The listing has now been removed? So you will (should?) receive a message from eBay & a refund? I am still not sure if you mentioned the seller had shipped the bag out? I was under the impression it hadn't been shipped yet?
> 
> *Edit:* Now I see it has been posted? Not sure what happens now since the listing has been removed? You will need to wait for some more advice on here on what to do next! Good Luck!


Yes the bag was shipped, but it was still in her country, I just saw the listing is gone, even in my bought list says erased, so I don’t know if eBay did it or the seller, I sent a message to eBay explaining everything, in supposed to have an answer in 24-48 hours I’ll keep you updated


----------



## BeenBurned

Lylly14 said:


> Yes the bag was shipped, but it was still in her country, I just saw the listing is gone, even in my bought list says erased, so I don’t know if eBay did it or the seller, I sent a message to eBay explaining everything, in supposed to have an answer in 24-48 hours I’ll keep you updated


It looks like the listing was reported and removed by ebay. 

Just so you know, a buyer can request that a seller cancel a transaction before the item has been shipped but the seller is under no obligation to accept the cancellation. (IMO, that's a dumb move, particularly if the buyer alleges that the item is fake because the seller will be required to take the item back anyway if there's a dispute.)

In the future, PLEASE get your potential purchases authenticated BEFORE bidding or buying. It's a lot easier than dealing with a seller and/or a dispute after the fact.


----------



## TNgypsy

I hope someone can help me. I sold a bag on eBay. I don't ship internationally. I have a buyer who lives in China who paid for the bag and has me shipping it, per her PP payment, to a shipping service here in the US. 
The address looks odd but it has a number, street, city, state, zip. My concern is that the address doesn't say "confirmed" and it doesn't say "unconfirmed" either. In seller protection" it says "eligible". 
Is it ok to ship? 

Her feedback looks good and we've corresponded a lot about the bag. Thoughts & Anything else I should be concerned about?


----------



## BeenBurned

TNgypsy said:


> I hope someone can help me. I sold a bag on eBay. I don't ship internationally. I have a buyer who lives in China who paid for the bag and has me shipping it, per her PP payment, to a shipping service here in the US.
> The address looks odd but it has a number, street, city, state, zip. My concern is that the address doesn't say "confirmed" and it doesn't say "unconfirmed" either. In seller protection" it says "eligible".
> Is it ok to ship?
> 
> Her feedback looks good and we've corresponded a lot about the bag. Thoughts & Anything else I should be concerned about?


Paypal no longer has confirmed and unconfirmed showing in the transaction details since it's not necessary for an address to be confirmed. Buyers can ship to addresses other than their home address, credit card billing address, etc.

The important thing for seller protection is that it shows "eligible" and as long as you meet the requirements for s.p., you've got protection.


----------



## TNgypsy

BeenBurned said:


> Paypal no longer has confirmed and unconfirmed showing in the transaction details since it's not necessary for an address to be confirmed. Buyers can ship to addresses other than their home address, credit card billing address, etc.
> 
> The important thing for seller protection is that it shows "eligible" and as long as you meet the requirements for s.p., you've got protection.



Thank you for your help and responding so quickly! Very much appreciated!


----------



## esdiarel

Hello friends. I do not know if it has happened to enlist a product in ebay, and sells it and as the months go by decreasing the sales until it stops selling, it has happened to me in several lists, and I try to change the color to the letters, I put the second picture at the first and remains the same, could you give me a recommendation to recover my sales again?


----------



## TNgypsy

esdiarel said:


> Hello friends. I do not know if it has happened to enlist a product in ebay, and sells it and as the months go by decreasing the sales until it stops selling, it has happened to me in several lists, and I try to change the color to the letters, I put the second picture at the first and remains the same, could you give me a recommendation to recover my sales again?



I have had this problem. I totally ended the listing and took new pictures so the listing is completely fresh. I sell sporadically so I'm not sure if this would be practical for you to do. I reword the title too. Just to freshen it up. The reason I do this is because as a frequent eBay buyer, I will skip over a listing I've already looked at and right, wrong or indifferent, I won't look at it again if it's a listing I see repeatedly. I try to look at my listings from a buyer's point of view. I also do a search and see what other successful sales for the same or similar item have included that I didn't.


----------



## Catbird9

esdiarel said:


> Hello friends. I do not know if it has happened to enlist a product in ebay, and sells it and as the months go by decreasing the sales until it stops selling, it has happened to me in several lists, and I try to change the color to the letters, I put the second picture at the first and remains the same, could you give me a recommendation to recover my sales again?



1. Lower the price. 
2. Make sure you are not overcharging for shipping. Weigh your items in their packaging, study the shipping options and get the best possible terms for your buyers. Offer multiple shipping options. Offer FREE SHIPPING (calculate carefully so you don't lose money if you try this!)
3. Shorten the duration of the listing (7 days is good) -- relist more frequently. More people see items when they are first listed and when they are near ending. Start and end listings on weekends.
4. Study the market for your product. Consumer tastes change, products wax and wane in popularity. Adjust your expectations. 
Google "tips for ebay sellers" and you will get lots more ideas.
Good luck!


----------



## MonsieurMode

What happens if an item you bought on eBay over a year ago turns out to be fake, and you have already left positive feedback? 

Is there any course of action, or am I out of luck at this point?


----------



## whateve

MonsieurMode said:


> What happens if an item you bought on eBay over a year ago turns out to be fake, and you have already left positive feedback?
> 
> Is there any course of action, or am I out of luck at this point?


It sounds like you are out of luck. It's too late to open an ebay, paypal or credit card dispute.

ETA: Did you have it authenticated?


----------



## MonsieurMode

whateve said:


> It sounds like you are out of luck. It's too late to open an ebay, paypal or credit card dispute.
> 
> ETA: Did you have it authenticated?



I did not . Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## whateve

MonsieurMode said:


> I did not . Thanks for the quick reply.


Why are you sure it isn't authentic?


----------



## Kendall BC

Does Ebay still care about sellers who practice shill bidding? I reported a seller who does this all the time with their Hermes items, but Ebay never takes action against the seller and let seller's items sold for high price, inflated by shill bidding. I feel sorry for the bidders.


----------



## whateve

ms.kim said:


> Does Ebay still care about sellers who practice shill bidding? I reported a seller who does this all the time with their Hermes items, but Ebay never takes action against the seller and let seller's items sold for high price, inflated by shill bidding. I feel sorry for the bidders.


I don't think they ever cared. They just pretended to.


----------



## Kendall BC

whateve said:


> I don't think they ever cared. They just pretended to.



Uh, that's what I thought. That they don't care because shill bidding means higher price = higher final value fee, right? No wonder the seller is so confident in doing so.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Since it has been so long since I've requested a return, I'd like to see if I'm doing it correctly. 

I bought a baby thermometer. The device came today. It looks like an open box (box was messed up so I assumed it was) but the seller advertised it as brand new. Anyways, after testing the device on my daughter, I kept getting an error that says I'm not placing the device correctly in the ear canal. There's really only one way to insert the device. I have an older model of the same device and know how to operate it, so I've concluded (after testing it on myself and my husband) that the item is defective. I've reached out to the seller, described the situation, and have requested that the seller provide me with a prepaid label so I can ship the item back. The seller has a no-return policy on the listing. In case that the seller does not agree to the return and/or does not provide me with a prepaid label to ship the item back, I should then proceed with opening a case? 

I think awhile back someone said that to give sellers time to make things right before opening a case because doing the latter causes a "ding" on the seller's account? If no official case is open and a prepaid label is given and I ship the item back, how do I get the seller to refund me once the item is returned (assuming he/she doesn't do so in good faith)? I assume at that point, I'd have to call eBay and have them step in by reading out back and forth messages? 

Any advice/input is greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## holiday123

I won a small item from an 8 feedback seller.  I messaged her while listing was active asking what color the hardware was. She responded right away with more pictures.  Then she messaged me saying she would take as low as $20 assuming no one else bids.  Auction was started at $15 with $7.20 shipping.  I said sure, I'll bid now as I'm on my way to work and I always forget to bid at work.  

I won, no one else bid and I paid for the item during my lunch break.  I paid the total ($22.20) as she hadn't yet responded to my request for an amended invoice. I like to pay right away. Moments later, I get a message from Ebay saying the seller cancelled my order. I also got a refund from Paypal.  Seller messaged me saying "I thought we agreed on $20"  to which I responded that I assumed she meant $20 total as it was a no reserve auction that started at $15.  I told her if she wanted minimum $20 plus shipping, she would have to had started the listing at $20, or use the reserve feature.  She apologized, said she was a new seller and it was her fault. 

Later she messaged me saying she would relist for the $15 as a buy it now and to let her know.  By the time I got out of work and got the message, she had relisted and sold the item for $30.

1)  Didn't buyers used to have to agree to a cancellation request?  In my order details, there is no option to accept or decline the cancellation, it is closed.
2) Did she get her FVF back then?  Did she choose one of the cancellation reasons blaming the cancellation on the buyer and how can I find that out?
3) Should I leave feedback or just leave it alone?


----------



## kaitekins

kaitekins said:


> So I just bought a 23 piece rehab lot of coach bags. I get an message from the seller about one of the bags and says she is switching it out with another bag because the "inside seam is gross". The seller doesnt even wait for me to see if I'm okay with this and has already shipped the lot. How is this allowed? They are rehab bags so I didn't expect them to be in pristine condition but the one she was switching out was a style I was interested in. The one in its place is nice but I'm still a bit mad they didn't consult with me first as I paid for the other one.


 Follow up with my original post. Just got a random message from the seller, delilahjonz, from ebay:

*New message from: delilahjonz (230
	

)*
*I switched the item out for the benefit of you, gave you a nicer bag instead of one with gross stuff down in the seams. I can’t believe you would give me a negative feedback for that. That’s rude.*
  I do not recommend this seller, she is not honest.


----------



## Catbird9

kaitekins said:


> Follow up with my original post. Just got a random message from the seller, delilahjonz, from ebay:
> 
> *New message from: delilahjonz (230
> 
> 
> )*
> *I switched the item out for the benefit of you, gave you a nicer bag instead of one with gross stuff down in the seams. I can’t believe you would give me a negative feedback for that. That’s rude.*
> I do not recommend this seller, she is not honest.


She seems to be missing the point. She didn't ask you before switching the bags. The buyer is entitled to receive exactly what was shown in the listing, unless any changes are approved in advance. What she did was dishonest, unfair, and deserving of negative feedback, IMO. I'd be willing to bet she sold the Chester bag separately.


----------



## holiday123

My mom bought a bag off eBay, it was too big for her so she had me resell it. Here's my listing. It was back in december.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/391953596002?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT

I did not include a picture of the little white tag inside the pocket because the pocket doesn't turn inside out andit was impossible to get the camera down there to capture the number.

Today she received an email from PayPal that the buyer has opened a dispute, doesn't believe the item is authentic, dispute was not opened in eBay ever. 

What are my mom's next steps considering this bag was delivered over a month ago? Should she contact the original seller or open a dispute against the original seller?


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> My mom bought a bag off eBay, it was too big for her so she had me resell it. Here's my listing. It was back in december.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/391953596002?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT
> 
> I did not include a picture of the little white tag inside the pocket because the pocket doesn't turn inside out andit was impossible to get the camera down there to capture the number.
> 
> Today she received an email from PayPal that the buyer has opened a dispute, doesn't believe the item is authentic, dispute was not opened in eBay ever.
> 
> What are my mom's next steps considering this bag was delivered over a month ago? Should she contact the original seller or open a dispute against the original seller?


It actually looks like a SNAD chargeback, no reason for SNAD given, so how does she respond so she's not out the bag and $since PayPal protection is null for snad?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> It actually looks like a SNAD chargeback, no reason for SNAD given, so how does she respond so she's not out the bag and $since PayPal protection is null for snad?


It's trickier because she opened a credit card dispute, not a ebay or paypal dispute. You are at the mercy of her credit card company, and they don't ask to hear your side. I would call paypal. Ask them what information they require from you to respond to the claim and how you can be sure to get your bag back if she wins the dispute.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> It's trickier because she opened a credit card dispute, not a ebay or paypal dispute. You are at the mercy of her credit card company, and they don't ask to hear your side. I would call paypal. Ask them what information they require from you to respond to the claim and how you can be sure to get your bag back if she wins the dispute.


Thank you. She called and payPay said they would see if they can get some more information. They also reversed the hold and said if the cc company decides for buyer and they have to reverse the hold again, the buyer would be required to return the item (whether it's dirty damaged or whatever condition she left it in), but I'm not sure that's true. I've seen plenty of people on here losing their item and $...


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> My mom bought a bag off eBay, it was too big for her so she had me resell it. Here's my listing. It was back in december.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/391953596002?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT
> 
> I did not include a picture of the little white tag inside the pocket because the pocket doesn't turn inside out andit was impossible to get the camera down there to capture the number.
> 
> Today she received an email from PayPal that the buyer has opened a dispute, doesn't believe the item is authentic, dispute was not opened in eBay ever.
> 
> What are my mom's next steps considering this bag was delivered over a month ago? Should she contact the original seller or open a dispute against the original seller?





holiday123 said:


> It actually looks like a SNAD chargeback, no reason for SNAD given, so how does she respond so she's not out the bag and $since PayPal protection is null for snad?





whateve said:


> It's trickier because she opened a credit card dispute, not a ebay or paypal dispute. You are at the mercy of her credit card company, and they don't ask to hear your side. I would call paypal. Ask them what information they require from you to respond to the claim and how you can be sure to get your bag back if she wins the dispute.





holiday123 said:


> Thank you. She called and payPay said they would see if they can get some more information. They also reversed the hold and said if the cc company decides for buyer and they have to reverse the hold again, the buyer would be required to return the item (whether it's dirty damaged or whatever condition she left it in), but I'm not sure that's true. I've seen plenty of people on here losing their item and $...


Several comments:
1. It's really too bad when buyers don't approach the seller before opening disputes because you lose the opportunity to appease or explain any doubts they may have.
2. You can't ask her why she thinks it's fake.
3. Since you can't contact her bank/c.c. company nor does PP identify them, you can't submit anything.
4. It's really important to show (or attempt to show) pictures of any parts of the bag that may be necessary in order to prove authenticity. Even if the buyer had approached us on AT Coach, we couldn't have done much with what is shown in the listing.
5. I think PP's reply to you about fighting on your behalf is lip service. Unfortunately, there's no seller protection against SNAD claims with PP and particularly in cases of chargebacks
6. If the c.c. company decides in their client's favor, the likelihood of requiring her to return the bag is slim. Usually, c.c. disputes are resolved in favor of their client, refund is issued, paypal is notified that you lost the dispute and it ends there. The opportunity for PP to require the return isn't there.
7. Had the buyer filed through PP (which she could have done for 180 days), THEN you could have just offered the refund upon return.

I'm guessing that she filed as she did because she was aware that ebay only allows a 30-timeframe for disputes and probably assumed PP was the same.

At this point, I believe you have nothing to lose by contacting her, referring her here (or to ebay's fashion board) for authentication and reassurance and requesting the return of the bag, after which you'll issue the refund. And she could end/close the chargeback.

That way, you'll avoid Paypal's surcharge of a chargeback fee on top of the loss of your money and the bag.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Several comments:
> 1. It's really too bad when buyers don't approach the seller before opening disputes because you lose the opportunity to appease or explain any doubts they may have.
> 2. You can't ask her why she thinks it's fake.
> 3. Since you can't contact her bank/c.c. company nor does PP identify them, you can't submit anything.
> 4. It's really important to show (or attempt to show) pictures of any parts of the bag that may be necessary in order to prove authenticity. Even if the buyer had approached us on AT Coach, we couldn't have done much with what is shown in the listing.
> 5. I think PP's reply to you about fighting on your behalf is lip service. Unfortunately, there's no seller protection against SNAD claims with PP and particularly in cases of chargebacks
> 6. If the c.c. company decides in their client's favor, the likelihood of requiring her to return the bag is slim. Usually, c.c. disputes are resolved in favor of their client, refund is issued, paypal is notified that you lost the dispute and it ends there. The opportunity for PP to require the return isn't there.
> 7. Had the buyer filed through PP (which she could have done for 180 days), THEN you could have just offered the refund upon return.
> 
> I'm guessing that she filed as she did because she was aware that ebay only allows a 30-timeframe for disputes and probably assumed PP was the same.
> 
> At this point, I believe you have nothing to lose by contacting her, referring her here (or to ebay's fashion board) for authentication and reassurance and requesting the return of the bag, after which you'll issue the refund. And she could end/close the chargeback.
> 
> That way, you'll avoid Paypal's surcharge of a chargeback fee on top of the loss of your money and the bag.


Paypal charges a chargeback fee?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Paypal charges a chargeback fee?


I think it's $20 if it's decided against the seller.

ETA: From Paypal: 

*What is a chargeback, and why did I get one?*
When a customer files a chargeback with their credit card issuer, it means that they’re disputing a charge and asking the card issuer for a refund.

A customer might file a chargeback because they:

Didn’t receive their item.
Received a damaged or defective item.
Don’t recognize a credit card charge.
Were charged more than once for something.
Didn’t authorize a payment.
If you receive a chargeback, we’ll let you know. If you don’t agree that the chargeback is valid, you can help us dispute it by providing information about the transaction in the Resolution Center. It typically takes 30 days for us to dispute the chargeback, and it may take your buyer's card company up to 75 days to resolve a chargeback and come to a final decision.

A chargeback isn’t the same as a PayPal claim. The chargeback process is initiated outside of PayPal, between the card issuer and their cardholder. In a dispute over a chargeback, the decision is ultimately made by the card issuer and we don't decide the outcome.

*PayPal charges a fee (based on the currency received) to the seller when the buyer files a chargeback with his/her credit card issuer. If the transaction is protected by Seller Protection Policy, PayPal will cover the amount of the chargeback and waive the chargeback fee*. You can view the chargeback fee and process in the User Agreement.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Several comments:
> 1. It's really too bad when buyers don't approach the seller before opening disputes because you lose the opportunity to appease or explain any doubts they may have.
> 2. You can't ask her why she thinks it's fake.
> 3. Since you can't contact her bank/c.c. company nor does PP identify them, you can't submit anything.
> 4. It's really important to show (or attempt to show) pictures of any parts of the bag that may be necessary in order to prove authenticity. Even if the buyer had approached us on AT Coach, we couldn't have done much with what is shown in the listing.
> 5. I think PP's reply to you about fighting on your behalf is lip service. Unfortunately, there's no seller protection against SNAD claims with PP and particularly in cases of chargebacks
> 6. If the c.c. company decides in their client's favor, the likelihood of requiring her to return the bag is slim. Usually, c.c. disputes are resolved in favor of their client, refund is issued, paypal is notified that you lost the dispute and it ends there. The opportunity for PP to require the return isn't there.
> 7. Had the buyer filed through PP (which she could have done for 180 days), THEN you could have just offered the refund upon return.
> 
> I'm guessing that she filed as she did because she was aware that ebay only allows a 30-timeframe for disputes and probably assumed PP was the same.
> 
> At this point, I believe you have nothing to lose by contacting her, referring her here (or to ebay's fashion board) for authentication and reassurance and requesting the return of the bag, after which you'll issue the refund. And she could end/close the chargeback.
> 
> That way, you'll avoid Paypal's surcharge of a chargeback fee on top of the loss of your money and the bag.


Thank you for a thorough reply   I actually did message the buyer, a very polite message asking what was wrong with the bag, etc.  She replied back that she too was confused and that she didn't open a dispute, she loves the bag and she'll call PayPal to see what is going on.  I haven't heard back from her yet, but at least I have that message saying all that to add to the dispute.  Fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Thank you for a thorough reply   I actually did message the buyer, a very polite message asking what was wrong with the bag, etc.  She replied back that she too was confused and that she didn't open a dispute, she loves the bag and she'll call PayPal to see what is going on.  I haven't heard back from her yet, but at least I have that message saying all that to add to the dispute.  Fingers crossed on this one.


That's weird. I wonder if she used a credit card that belongs to someone else, and they didn't realize she did.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Thank you for a thorough reply   I actually did message the buyer, a very polite message asking what was wrong with the bag, etc.  She replied back that she too was confused and that she didn't open a dispute, she loves the bag and she'll call PayPal to see what is going on.  I haven't heard back from her yet, but at least I have that message saying all that to add to the dispute.  Fingers crossed on this one.





whateve said:


> That's weird. I wonder if she used a credit card that belongs to someone else, and they didn't realize she did.


Or if she disputed another unauthorized charge and the c.c. company flagged all her recent purchases.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Or if she disputed another unauthorized charge and the c.c. company flagged all her recent purchases.


Part of the message I sent her asked if she perhaps disputed the wrong transaction and sure enough, that's what it was. She said that a non-eBay item she bought came not as described and the retailer won't answer her messages. She said my item was very similar in price to the item that she actually wanted to dispute and that's how she made the error. She said she called her credit card company and let them know. The credit card company said to just respond to the PayPal dispute and they'll take care of it. I have screenshots of everything and I've also let PayPal know the situation. Thanks guys!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Part of the message I sent her asked if she perhaps disputed the wrong transaction and sure enough, that's what it was. She said that a non-eBay item she bought came not as described and the retailer won't answer her messages. She said my item was very similar in price to the item that she actually wanted to dispute and that's how she made the error. She said she called her credit card company and let them know. The credit card company said to just respond to the PayPal dispute and they'll take care of it. I have screenshots of everything and I've also let PayPal know the situation. Thanks guys!


Something similar happened to me on Bonanza. The buyer had bought a lot of bags all at once, and one didn't get delivered. She disputed mine when it had been another purchase.


----------



## Lylly14

@whateve @BeenBurned @lovlouisvuitton i don’t know if you remember but you helped me with a metis pochette fake from eBay a couple weeks ago, I got now a full refund, thank you very much, it took a while, and lost the money of the shipping back, but at least just that! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MAGJES

I have listed hundreds of shoes in the past and cannot understand why I am suddenly having this problem.

I am currently trying to list a pair of NIB Women’s sneakers and although I have put in the size every way I can think of I still get this message:
WHAT am I doing wrong?  It is driving me crazy and I’ve spent the last hour trying to do this ONE listing. 
Can anyone help?  Thanks!!!


*****It looks like there's a problem with this listing.

The item specific US Shoe Size (Women's) is missing. Add US Shoe Size (Women's) to this listing, enter a valid value, and.......”


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I have listed hundreds of shoes in the past and cannot understand why I am suddenly having this problem.
> 
> I am currently trying to list a pair of NIB Women’s sneakers and although I have put in the size every way I can think of I still get this message:
> WHAT am I doing wrong?  It is driving me crazy and I’ve spent the last hour trying to do this ONE listing.
> Can anyone help?  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> *****It looks like there's a problem with this listing.
> 
> The item specific US Shoe Size (Women's) is missing. Add US Shoe Size (Women's) to this listing, enter a valid value, and.......”


Try listing using the long form.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Try listing using the long form.


Hi BB,  I did not realize there was more than one way to list. I think what I use is the long form. (I've never even tried to list
anything on my phone either).


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Hi BB,  I did not realize there was more than one way to list. I think what I use is the long form. (I've never even tried to list
> anything on my phone either).


They used to default to a short form. I don't see that anymore. Is there a drop down menu for the size, or are you just entering it? What size are you using? If it is a half size, enter it metric, as  7.5, not 7 1/2. What I would do is start with a new listing and see if that works.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Hi BB,  I did not realize there was more than one way to list. I think what I use is the long form. (I've never even tried to list
> anything on my phone either).





whateve said:


> They used to default to a short form. I don't see that anymore. Is there a drop down menu for the size, or are you just entering it? What size are you using? If it is a half size, enter it metric, as  7.5, not 7 1/2. What I would do is start with a new listing and see if that works.


I'm not sure which is the default because depending on ebay's mood, I get each at different times.

If you're using the long form, when you go to list, there's a switch link:


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure which is the default because depending on ebay's mood, I get each at different times.
> 
> If you're using the long form, when you go to list, there's a switch link:
> 
> View attachment 3970808


I never create a listing from scratch except when selling multiples. I almost always just use "sell similar" on one of my other listings.


----------



## MAGJES

Thank you ladies for trying to help me out.  I tried listing it (long form) on my ipad.....on my computer.  I tried starting over from scratch. I repeatedly tried using "sell similar."  oh lord....I even went into old listings to see how I actually typed in my size which is a 1/2 and then I even tried putting in the wrong size....and then EVERY size.  lol.    Then I finally noticed in my error message it asked me if I wanted to "add" item size so I clicked on it and it added the size automatically.  SO WEIRD! Anyway. my listing is now UP!  
I am SO challenged at times!.......


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I listed an item a few days ago with best offer. A luxury handbag. There have been 16 offers so far, most have been auto-rejected. But I notice that almost every offer is from a 0-feedback person who *just* made the name. I have had this happen for so many years and I just don't get it... people just sign up for fun to place bids and then never use the name again? What exactly is the purpose of this game people play? To see your threshold amount? I block all of them. And the bizarre thing is that most of the names are like XXXX _0, with an underscore 0. It seems like a lot of trouble to make a name to bid for nothing.... What am I missing about this system?


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I listed an item a few days ago with best offer. A luxury handbag. There have been 16 offers so far, most have been auto-rejected. But I notice that almost every offer is from a 0-feedback person who *just* made the name. I have had this happen for so many years and I just don't get it... people just sign up for fun to place bids and then never use the name again? What exactly is the purpose of this game people play? To see your threshold amount? I block all of them. And the bizarre thing is that most of the names are like XXXX _0, with an underscore 0. It seems like a lot of trouble to make a name to bid for nothing.... What am I missing about this system?


When a new member doesn't choose a name, ebay assigns one automatically. That is why you are seeing those names.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

whateve said:


> When a new member doesn't choose a name, ebay assigns one automatically. That is why you are seeing those names.


Thanks. 11 of the 16 bidders have a "_0' as a name and a 2/17/18 registration date (the same date I listed the item). Crazy. I wish ebay required credit card information/verification to place bids and sign up. They did wayyyyy back when I signed up like 15 years ago. You couldn't create a name with an email, but only a valid cc.


----------



## ArielNature

It’s been a while since I had to return the item but today I got an item not as described and tried to contact the seller est the return. Turns out, I couldn’t contact him, the options were to directly open a case. After trying to find out how to contact the seller, I send him a message and then spoke to ebay which told me to open a case directly and the seller will be notify either way. Is this how things work now?


----------



## whateve

ArielNature said:


> It’s been a while since I had to return the item but today I got an item not as described and tried to contact the seller est the return. Turns out, I couldn’t contact him, the options were to directly open a case. After trying to find out how to contact the seller, I send him a message and then spoke to ebay which told me to open a case directly and the seller will be notify either way. Is this how things work now?


That's lousy. Was there an option that said something like "I have a question about how to use my item?" That's what I usually use to contact a seller if I don't want to open a return. You didn't actually open a case, you opened a return. It doesn't become a case unless you have to escalate it.


----------



## ArielNature

whateve said:


> That's lousy. Was there an option that said something like "I have a question about how to use my item?" That's what I usually use to contact a seller if I don't want to open a return. You didn't actually open a case, you opened a return. It doesn't become a case unless you have to escalate it.


Thanks for clarifying that. Yes the “I have a question about...” is the option I used, ebay should guides us a clad option tot silk first before opening a return.


----------



## Black Elite

How can I (buyer) cancel an order that the seller has already marked as shipped? 

I purchased a pair of NIB boots that the seller had actually never opened. When she opened, she noticed the size of the actual boots were smaller than printed on the box. She’d already marked them shipped but we agreed cancellation was the best route. But the purchase won’t allow me to cancel. I definitely want my full refund, but I don’t want to hurt the seller by going through any SNAD process. Does the seller have to send the formal cancellation note?


----------



## BeenBurned

Black Elite said:


> How can I (buyer) cancel an order that the seller has already marked as shipped?
> 
> I purchased a pair of NIB boots that the seller had actually never opened. When she opened, she noticed the size of the actual boots were smaller than printed on the box. She’d already marked them shipped but we agreed cancellation was the best route. But the purchase won’t allow me to cancel. I definitely want my full refund, but I don’t want to hurt the seller by going through any SNAD process. Does the seller have to send the formal cancellation note?


She needs to cancel. 

Buyers can request cancellation within a short time following payment as long as the seller hasn't shipped yet. In those cases, the seller isn't obligated to accept the cancellation request. 

But once a label is printed, shipment is assumed to have been done and the seller has to cancel. She can also void the shipping label as long as it's within the required timeframe for voiding. Depending on which site the label was printed through (USPS/Paypal), voiding time is 24-48 hours after the label was generated.

The refund also has to be done by the seller. Tell her to go to the transaction in PP and click on the "refund this payment" button. The default is for a full refund and she should click that amount.


----------



## Black Elite

BeenBurned said:


> She needs to cancel.
> 
> Buyers can request cancellation within a short time following payment as long as the seller hasn't shipped yet. In those cases, the seller isn't obligated to accept the cancellation request.
> 
> But once a label is printed, shipment is assumed to have been done and the seller has to cancel. She can also void the shipping label as long as it's within the required timeframe for voiding. Depending on which site the label was printed through (USPS/Paypal), voiding time is 24-48 hours after the label was generated.
> 
> The refund also has to be done by the seller. Tell her to go to the transaction in PP and click on the "refund this payment" button. The default is for a full refund and she should click that amount.



Thanks @BeenBurned! I’ll let the seller know the necessary steps!


----------



## Black Elite

I have a follow-up question!  eBay says that I need to accept the cancellation by confirming that I have been refunded, but when I log into PayPal it says the refund is "Pending." If I accept the cancellation in eBay, is that when the funds will be released back to me in PayPal? Or should I wait until the refund in PayPal is no longer pending before I accept the cancellation request?



BeenBurned said:


> She needs to cancel...


----------



## whateve

Black Elite said:


> I have a follow-up question!  eBay says that I need to accept the cancellation by confirming that I have been refunded, but when I log into PayPal it says the refund is "Pending." If I accept the cancellation in eBay, is that when the funds will be released back to me in PayPal? Or should I wait until the refund in PayPal is no longer pending before I accept the cancellation request?


I would wait. Pending might mean she paid with an e-check. You want to make sure it has cleared before you accept.


----------



## BeenBurned

Black Elite said:


> I have a follow-up question!  eBay says that I need to accept the cancellation by confirming that I have been refunded, but when I log into PayPal it says the refund is "Pending." If I accept the cancellation in eBay, is that when the funds will be released back to me in PayPal? Or should I wait until the refund in PayPal is no longer pending before I accept the cancellation request?





whateve said:


> I would wait. Pending might mean she paid with an e-check. You want to make sure it has cleared before you accept.


Since you and the seller have been communicating, I'd recommend contacting and ask whether it was an echeck refund.

I agree with @whateve that you want to make sure you don't screw up anything.

ETA: Actually, definitely wait. I'm sure the ebay cancellation is independent of the pending refund.

 After issuing the refund (which I do suspect is an echeck), the seller then went to ebay requesting the cancellation and FVF credit. But until that echeck clears, you haven't actually been refunded so give it until you get notice that it cleared.


----------



## Black Elite

Thanks @whateve and @BeenBurned! I've reached out to the seller, but definitely plan to wait until the fund are made available to me before accepting. I'm so bummed. I've been searching for these boots since last summer, and just when I think I've found them NIB in my size, it's just the box. But that means that my size is out there somewhere.


----------



## whateve

Black Elite said:


> Thanks @whateve and @BeenBurned! I've reached out to the seller, but definitely plan to wait until the fund are made available to me before accepting. I'm so bummed. I've been searching for these boots since last summer, and just when I think I've found them NIB in my size, it's just the box. But that means that my size is out there somewhere.


Someone has the shoes that go with that box!

I don't understand sellers that apparently transfer money to their bank the minute they make a sale. Which is why they have to refund by e-check. This annoys me. You shouldn't have to wait to get your money back. I always keep a buffer of money in my paypal until I'm reasonably certain my buyers have received and are happy with their purchases.


----------



## Black Elite

whateve said:


> Someone has the shoes that go with that box!
> 
> I don't understand sellers that apparently transfer money to their bank the minute they make a sale. Which is why they have to refund by e-check. This annoys me. You shouldn't have to wait to get your money back. I always keep a buffer of money in my paypal until I'm reasonably certain my buyers have received and are happy with their purchases.



Oh I completely agree with you. Especially since only two days passed from the time I made payment to the point when the seller messaged me! She couldn’t even wait 48 hours—or at the very least waiting until she confirmed that the item was in order before transferring the money to her bank.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> 3. Since you can't contact her bank/c.c. company nor does PP identify them, you can't submit anything.



This isn't true. I had a partial charge back opened against me and I submitted all evidence (eBay listing, eBay messages) via PP resolution centre and PP fought the case on my behalf and I won.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This isn't true. I had a partial charge back opened against me and I submitted all evidence (eBay listing, eBay messages) via PP resolution centre and PP fought the case on my behalf and I won.


What I meant is that you can't submit directly to the card company. 

You certainly can submit to PP but depending on the employee and their willingness, it's unpredictably how diligently they'll advocate for you.

I'm glad you got a good one.


----------



## BeatriceP

Hello, ladies! I would kindly request some help:
 I sold a dress to a lady from the US (I'm from Europe). It has been a little over a month and the tracking does not show any activity. The lady contacted me asking for a refund which I agreed on, but I have a question: Last year, it happened to me an identical situation - one month passed, no activity, I refunded the buyer and a week later the item showed up, but the buyer never replied to my messages. I called both ebay and paypal, showed them the delivery proof to buyer's address, but they told me there's nothing they could do since I made the refund by myself and I could not appeal (the buyer had opened a case). Now, I instructed the buyer to open a case thinking that she could escalate after several days and get her money back. In case the item would show after some days and if she would not communicate, I could appeal ebay's decision. Am I doing this right? I will explain everything to the buyer, but I'm not so sure that it is ok to do this as a seller? I don't want the buyer to wait too long since I am responsible for everything as a seller, but I would like to protect myself somehow because I'm pretty sure the package is not lost.
Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> Hello, ladies! I would kindly request some help:
> I sold a dress to a lady from the US (I'm from Europe). It has been a little over a month and the tracking does not show any activity. The lady contacted me asking for a refund which I agreed on, but I have a question: Last year, it happened to me an identical situation - one month passed, no activity, I refunded the buyer and a week later the item showed up, but the buyer never replied to my messages. I called both ebay and paypal, showed them the delivery proof to buyer's address, but they told me there's nothing they could do since I made the refund by myself and I could not appeal (the buyer had opened a case). Now, I instructed the buyer to open a case thinking that she could escalate after several days and get her money back. In case the item would show after some days and if she would not communicate, I could appeal ebay's decision. Am I doing this right? I will explain everything to the buyer, but I'm not so sure that it is ok to do this as a seller? I don't want the buyer to wait too long since I am responsible for everything as a seller, but I would like to protect myself somehow because I'm pretty sure the package is not lost.
> Thank you


That's a tricky situation. International shipping and tracking can be spotty depending on the shipping method used, the dependability of the postal service in the country to which you're shipping and the diligence of the carrier. 

Ebay recommends allowing more time for delivery of international parcels but their overly optimistic delivery times often put unrealistic expectations in buyers' minds. 

You did the right thing with the other buyer and had she been honest, she'd have paid you back once she received the item. You got a buyer without a conscience and I hope you blocked her and posted her ID in the blocked bidder thread so others can block her. 

While I'm not sure how you might have had better resolution to the previous (or current) situation, I'm not sure that ebay gave you accurate advice. If the buyer opens INR (either case) and tracking doesn't show delivery, escalated or not, you'll lose the case. And if escalated, you'll not only lose but your account with be dinged because you didn't resolve it yourself and ebay had to step in. 

So I'm not sure exactly how to advise you and the best way to protect yourself should delivery be made after a refund is issued. I think the best way to handle it (if you have a patient and understanding buyer) is to request patience and let her know that Paypal allows up to 180 to file INR disputes so if she doesn't receive it, she has that option open to her. 

Other members might have other suggestions.


----------



## MAGJES

I’d love to hear someone’s pinion on this!

I have a designer bag for sale - A Balenciaga City. 
The brand is slow to sell these days and resale is not so great.

Here’s my question.....I have a fixed offer listing....no Best Offer.  Someone messaged me and asked if I would take xxx and if I had a receipt.  I answered and thanked her for the interest.  I said i do not have a receipt and I would probably take that offer.  That is the history.  I just received a message back telling me to send her that offer and she would pay.    
I just checked her feedback and it is entirely private.  No big red flag but I did check her ID history and she is on her 11th ebay ID since 2013.  Would you back away?  Is that a red flag?   I’d rather keep the bag than to have a headache. It will sell one day.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I’d love to hear someone’s pinion on this!
> 
> I have a designer bag for sale - A Balenciaga City.
> The brand is slow to sell these days and resale is not so great.
> 
> Here’s my question.....I have a fixed offer listing....no Best Offer.  Someone messaged me and asked if I would take xxx and if I had a receipt.  I answered and thanked her for the interest.  I said i do not have a receipt and I would probably take that offer.  That is the history.  I just received a message back telling me to send her that offer and she would pay.
> I just checked her feedback and it is entirely private.  No big red flag but I did check her ID history and she is on her 11th ebay ID since 2013.  Would you back away?  Is that a red flag?   I’d rather keep the bag than to have a headache. It will sell one day.


My take: 

Sometimes google can be your friend when it comes to finding "issues" with feedback. It's a back-door approach where you can find the sellers who sold the item(s) and see if there are problems with the feedback they received from a buyer. 
I tend to wonder about multiple ID changes and tend to dig deeper. That many ID changes in such a short time concern me! 
If you do decide to send an offer, I'd recommend including in the comments something to the effect of, "as I explained in your ebay message, I don't have a receipt nor did the listing or description mention a receipt. All my items are guaranteed authentic and since it's the details of the bag itself that prove authenticity, you're welcome to post pictures (wherever) for it to be looked at.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> My take:
> 
> Sometimes google can be your friend when it comes to finding "issues" with feedback. It's a back-door approach where you can find the sellers who sold the item(s) and see if there are problems with the feedback they received from a buyer.
> I tend to wonder about multiple ID changes and tend to dig deeper. That many ID changes in such a short time concern me!
> If you do decide to send an offer, I'd recommend including in the comments something to the effect of, "as I explained in your ebay message, I don't have a receipt nor did the listing or description mention a receipt. All my items are guaranteed authentic and since it's the details of the bag itself that prove authenticity, you're welcome to post pictures (wherever) for it to be looked at.


I just can't find a way to see any feedback for this ebay ID.  It's all private. I've googled her many IDs and can find nothing. Don't know whether that's good or bad!


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I just can't find a way to see any feedback for this ebay ID.  It's all private. I've googled her many IDs and can find nothing. Don't know whether that's good or bad!


Want me to try?


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Want me to try?


Yes!  If you do not mind.  I will PM you the current ebay ID.  Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Yes!  If you do not mind.  I will PM you the current ebay ID.  Thank you.


I replied.


----------



## BeatriceP

BeenBurned said:


> That's a tricky situation. International shipping and tracking can be spotty depending on the shipping method used, the dependability of the postal service in the country to which you're shipping and the diligence of the carrier.
> 
> Ebay recommends allowing more time for delivery of international parcels but their overly optimistic delivery times often put unrealistic expectations in buyers' minds.
> 
> You did the right thing with the other buyer and had she been honest, she'd have paid you back once she received the item. You got a buyer without a conscience and I hope you blocked her and posted her ID in the blocked bidder thread so others can block her.
> 
> While I'm not sure how you might have had better resolution to the previous (or current) situation, I'm not sure that ebay gave you accurate advice. If the buyer opens INR (either case) and tracking doesn't show delivery, escalated or not, you'll lose the case. And if escalated, you'll not only lose but your account with be dinged because you didn't resolve it yourself and ebay had to step in.
> 
> So I'm not sure exactly how to advise you and the best way to protect yourself should delivery be made after a refund is issued. I think the best way to handle it (if you have a patient and understanding buyer) is to request patience and let her know that Paypal allows up to 180 to file INR disputes so if she doesn't receive it, she has that option open to her.
> 
> Other members might have other suggestions.



Thank you for the detailed reply, BeenBurned! I thought about protecting myself, but I missed the fact that my account could be dinged because of such incidents. I feel bad for the buyer because I have sent other packages afterwards and they have all reached their destinations in less than 3 weeks. I will refund her and just hope for the best


----------



## MAGJES

I was looking at bags on ebay and messaged a seller that relisted a bag I was watching. The bag previously was listed as an auction with no bids at a decent starting price and I almost bought it. She relisted the bag when it did not sell at a price over retail. Quite a difference. Anyway, I messaged her wondering about the difference and what she wanted for the bag exactly. I shared no personal info. Not even my name.

I get an email this afternoon (personal email address) from someone letting me know what they would take for the bag via PP.  They even addressed me by my first name! HOW did this happed?  Does ebay give out this info?  I have never purchased from this seller or seen their name and ebay ID before today. I’m actually angry .


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I was looking at bags on ebay and messaged a seller that relisted a bag I was watching. The bag previously was listed as an auction with no bids at a decent starting price and I almost bought it. She relisted the bag when it did not sell at a price over retail. Quite a difference. Anyway, I messaged her wondering about the difference and what she wanted for the bag exactly. I shared no personal info. Not even my name.
> 
> I get an email this afternoon (personal email address) from someone letting me know what they would take for the bag via PP.  They even addressed me by my first name! HOW did this happed?  Does ebay give out this info?  I have never purchased from this seller or seen their name and ebay ID before today. I’m actually angry .


wow, that is scary! I'd like to know how they got this information. You should call ebay and ask them, and report her for offering to take the transaction off ebay.


----------



## Kendall BC

MAGJES said:


> I was looking at bags on ebay and messaged a seller that relisted a bag I was watching. The bag previously was listed as an auction with no bids at a decent starting price and I almost bought it. She relisted the bag when it did not sell at a price over retail. Quite a difference. Anyway, I messaged her wondering about the difference and what she wanted for the bag exactly. I shared no personal info. Not even my name.
> 
> I get an email this afternoon (personal email address) from someone letting me know what they would take for the bag via PP.  They even addressed me by my first name! HOW did this happed?  Does ebay give out this info?  I have never purchased from this seller or seen their name and ebay ID before today. I’m actually angry .



This is truly a breach of privacy. It happened to me in similar way after confronting a fake seller. I'm actually talking to lawyers now, because the other party who got my information illegally has been cyber-stalking and cyber-bullying me.


----------



## MAGJES

ms.kim said:


> This is truly a breach of privacy. It happened to me in similar way after confronting a fake seller. I'm actually talking to lawyers now, because the other party who got my information illegally has been cyber-stalking and cyber-bullying me.


oh my. This is indeed an invasion of privacy. I'm sorry this is happening to you.
Did the seller obtain your private info through ebay?


----------



## Kendall BC

MAGJES said:


> oh my. This is indeed an invasion of privacy. I'm sorry this is happening to you.
> Did the seller obtain your private info through ebay?



Thank you   I can't say, but we have pretty good theory about it. One thing about cyber bullies, they never stop, so they're leaving online traces everywhere, and that's what we are working on. The counterfeit seller I confronted must have "friends" somewhere.
In your case, it was a friendly approach, I assume? But, it's very wrong what they did, and scary, too. I hope you'll find out how they got your information.


----------



## MAGJES

ms.kim said:


> Thank you   I can't say, but we have pretty good theory about it. One thing about cyber bullies, they never stop, so they're leaving online traces everywhere, and that's what we are working on. The fake seller I confronted must have "friends" somewhere.
> In your case, it was a friendly approach, I assume? But, it's very wrong what they did, and scary, too. I hope you'll find out how they got your information.


Yeah - my approach was friendly. Just basic questions showing a strong interest. 
I’m calling ebay tomorrow and try to find out what’s going on.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Yeah - my approach was friendly. Just basic questions showing a strong interest.
> I’m calling ebay tomorrow and try to find out what’s going on.


Did you look at the seller's ID history? Is it possible you sold to or bought from her in the past and didn't recognize the current ID?

Another possibility is that although it came to your email address, it might have been sent through ebay and anonymized.

For example, I got a question from a buyer and if I look at "her" email address, i.e., if I were going to reply to the email rather than ebay's reply button, the email address would show as:
If her ID is janedoe_0, the email address might be jando_abc1234cd@members.ebay.com.
*note that this is a made up address ^^^^^ used as an example.* 

So if I responded, it would go to her email address but I don't know her actual email address.


----------



## whateve

ms.kim said:


> This is truly a breach of privacy. It happened to me in similar way after confronting a fake seller. I'm actually talking to lawyers now, because the other party who got my information illegally has been cyber-stalking and cyber-bullying me.


I had something like this happen to me a few years ago. It was a seller who had stolen pictures from a tpfer's reveal and used them in her listing. I had already bid on her auction and sent her a message asking if the pictures were of the actual item I would receive. Apparently she had been bombarded with messages about the pictures so she decided she would get back at me. She purchased one of my items, using a different ebay account, but didn't pay. She did it just so she could leave me negative feedback. In her negative feedback, she claimed my item was counterfeit. I called ebay and explained what had happened, and they were able to verify that it was the same person, so removed the feedback. I still think it was ridiculous that she was able to leave feedback without paying.

This is why I never confront counterfeit sellers anymore. I just report the listings.


----------



## MAGJES

I had a messaged on ebay this morning from the seller asking me if I received her email last night.  I played sweet and replied (through ebay) and told her I was considering the offer and asked a few questions about the bag. Then I asked her how she was able to email me directly. I'll see what she says.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Did you look at the seller's ID history? Is it possible you sold to or bought from her in the past and didn't recognize the current ID?
> 
> Another possibility is that although it came to your email address, it might have been sent through ebay and anonymized.
> 
> For example, I got a question from a buyer and if I look at "her" email address, i.e., if I were going to reply to the email rather than ebay's reply button, the email address would show as:
> If her ID is janedoe_0, the email address might be jando_abc1234cd@members.ebay.com.
> *note that this is a made up address ^^^^^ used as an example.*
> 
> So if I responded, it would go to her email address but I don't know her actual email address.


I immediately thought maybe I had purchased from this seller before although her member ID or her (gmail) address did not come up in my email searches. I also searched her name. So far nothing has come up for me.
As far as the email coming from ebay......it was a gmail address. the first part of the address was her full name then @gmail.com.

I will update when she replies to my ebay message. She seems very very eager to sell her bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> She purchased one of my items, using a different ebay account, but didn't pay. She did it just so she could leave me negative feedback. In her negative feedback, she claimed my item was counterfeit. I called ebay and explained what had happened, and they were able to verify that it was the same person, so removed the feedback. I still think it was ridiculous that she was able to leave feedback without paying.
> 
> This is why I never confront counterfeit sellers anymore. I just report the listings.


I don't know how long ago it happened but it's been many years that if someone doesn't pay, any feedback they leave will be removed. But I believe you have to open and win UID to do it.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I immediately thought maybe I had purchased from this seller before although her member ID or her (gmail) address did not come up in my email searches. I also searched her name. So far nothing has come up for me.
> As far as the email coming from ebay......it was a gmail address. the first part of the address was her full name then @gmail.com.
> 
> I will update when she replies to my ebay message. She seems very very eager to sell her bag.


Okay, then that's not how she did it! I was grasping at straws.


----------



## MAGJES

Searched her seller ID on tpf and 4 pages came up. She has a history of selling both authentic items and fake items. I'm looking at a Celine but I believe some of the fakes were LV, and DIor.


----------



## irissix

I apologize if this has been asked before but this is the first time I’ve ever seen this on an eBay listing. What does this mean?!


----------



## kema042290

irissix said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before but this is the first time I’ve ever seen this on an eBay listing. What does this mean?!
> 
> View attachment 3987549



That's the price and that's the only price she is willing to sell it for.  It's a firm price of 99.99 and not a penny under. Don't email her asking for a discount or lower price.


----------



## whateve

irissix said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before but this is the first time I’ve ever seen this on an eBay listing. What does this mean?!
> 
> View attachment 3987549


I've never seen this before either. I didn't know it was an option in ebay to put that in your listing, where it is. Of course, you can put in your description. If the seller doesn't respond to offers,  why does the listing say 'or best offer?'

I'm not seeing it in the desktop version: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMPER-wab...460909&hash=item41dac5422b:g:mZYAAOSw9NdXspFI


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've never seen this before either. I didn't know it was an option in ebay to put that in your listing, where it is. Of course, you can put in your description. If the seller doesn't respond to offers,  why does the listing say 'or best offer?'
> 
> I'm not seeing it in the desktop version: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMPER-wab...460909&hash=item41dac5422b:g:mZYAAOSw9NdXspFI


I think it's a glitch. 

I'm seeing the best offer option and I WAS able to make an offer. I'm not sure why that note is there because the seller does have b.o. and she doesn't even have an auto-decline! I did expect my offer to be auto-declined. 



And my (redacted) offer. (If she accepts, I will pay!)


----------



## irissix

whateve said:


> I've never seen this before either. I didn't know it was an option in ebay to put that in your listing, where it is. Of course, you can put in your description. If the seller doesn't respond to offers,  why does the listing say 'or best offer?'
> 
> I'm not seeing it in the desktop version: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMPER-wab...460909&hash=item41dac5422b:g:mZYAAOSw9NdXspFI





BeenBurned said:


> I think it's a glitch.
> 
> I'm seeing the best offer option and I WAS able to make an offer. I'm not sure why that note is there because the seller does have b.o. and she doesn't even have an auto-decline! I did expect my offer to be auto-declined.
> 
> View attachment 3987723
> 
> And my (redacted) offer. (If she accepts, I will pay!)
> View attachment 3987739



Thank you! I’d thought it had to be something weird because just as BeenBurned did, I was able to make an offer and did not receive an auto-decline.


----------



## ThisVNchick

How do I move forward with this return...

Buyer bought 5 wax melts from me. She already admitted that she has used one but does not like the smell (it smells different than what she expected). How should I respond and move forward with this case? I do not accept returns but also do not know how to properly deal with the situation.

TIA!


----------



## lovieluvslux

ms.kim said:


> This is truly a breach of privacy. It happened to me in similar way after confronting a fake seller. I'm actually talking to lawyers now, because the other party who got my information illegally has been cyber-stalking and cyber-bullying me.


Very scary.  With smartphones, Google+, internet, some can be very crafty at getting "private" information.


----------



## Catbird9

ThisVNchick said:


> How do I move forward with this return...
> 
> Buyer bought 5 wax melts from me. She already admitted that she has used one but does not like the smell (it smells different than what she expected). How should I respond and move forward with this case? I do not accept returns but also do not know how to properly deal with the situation.
> 
> TIA!


Technically this is "buyer's remorse" and she is not _entitled_ to a refund. But for a smoother transaction and a happier customer, if the money involved is small, I would just refund her and tell her to keep the wax melts.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> How do I move forward with this return...
> 
> Buyer bought 5 wax melts from me. She already admitted that she has used one but does not like the smell (it smells different than what she expected). How should I respond and move forward with this case? I do not accept returns but also do not know how to properly deal with the situation.
> 
> TIA!





Catbird9 said:


> Technically this is "buyer's remorse" and she is not _entitled_ to a refund. But for a smoother transaction and a happier customer, if the money involved is small, I would just refund her and tell her to keep the wax melts.


I'm not sure I'd handle it as Catbird suggests. 

Even with a no return policy, I tend to accept returns when requested and generally buyers don't mind paying return shipping as well as having initial shipping deducted from their refunds. That way, (as the seller) I'm not out anything more than my time and the buyer is happier not feeling stuck with something she doesn't want or like. 

*BUT* there's another issue here! She admitted to having used one of the 5 items so in no case should she get a full refund. 

So this is how I'd handle it. (Insert *eyeroll* because here's another of BB's letters.) Send through ebay messaging. 

_"Dear buyer,

Thank you for contacting me about the wax melts. I'm sorry you don't care for the smell. While I have a no return policy, I don't want you to feel you have to keep something you don't like. 

I can offer the following options. 
1. Since you admit to having used one of the 5, I can't accept a return on that one. You may either return the unused 4 items for a return of 4/5 (80%) of the purchase price of the items. (Shipping in both directions would be at your expense since the items are accurately described.)
or 
2. You may use my pictures and description to resell those that are still unused. 

Let me know your plans.
Sincerely,
Seller_"

Send the message through ebay messaging so it's on record that she used (and admitted it) one of the items.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure I'd handle it as Catbird suggests.
> 
> Even with a no return policy, I tend to accept returns when requested and generally buyers don't mind paying return shipping as well as having initial shipping deducted from their refunds. That way, (as the seller) I'm not out anything more than my time and the buyer is happier not feeling stuck with something she doesn't want or like.
> 
> *BUT* there's another issue here! She admitted to having used one of the 5 items so in no case should she get a full refund.
> 
> So this is how I'd handle it. (Insert *eyeroll* because here's another of BB's letters.) Send through ebay messaging.
> 
> _"Dear buyer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting me about the wax melts. I'm sorry you don't care for the smell. While I have a no return policy, I don't want you to feel you have to keep something you don't like.
> 
> I can offer the following options.
> 1. Since you admit to having used one of the 5, I can't accept a return on that one. You may either return the unused 4 items for a return of 4/5 (80%) of the purchase price of the items. (Shipping in both directions would be at your expense since the items are accurately described.)
> or
> 2. You may use my pictures and description to resell those that are still unused.
> 
> Let me know your plans.
> Sincerely,
> Seller_"
> 
> Send the message through ebay messaging so it's on record that she used (and admitted it) one of the items.



Thanks @BeenBurned ; I just sent the message. Will keep you updated about the case!


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> @DThompson -
> Based on your first post, I'm gathering that you support or are connected to Entrupy. (And you never responded to my questions  here in post #6975 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-answer-thread.646884/page-465#post-31415494
> In that discussion ^^^^, I think I mistakenly thought you were a lollipuff rep.
> 
> But since you are a fan (or admin) of Entrupy, you might consider reading this thread regarding a VERY OBVIOUS fake Louis Vuitton bag which was deemed authentic by Entrupy.
> *Of interest to those wondering about the accuracy of computer authentications*
> 
> *IMO, using a computer or some system of "artificial intelligence and patented algorithms" is NOT a dependable way to authenticate and clearly doesn't work, whether it's the way Entrupy does it or the way Lollipuff does it. *
> 
> *JMHO. *


Don't you think "artificial intelligence and patented algorithms" works about the same way as Entrupy? I'm very curious to know about this way of authenticating....


----------



## MAGJES

Does anyone have the ebay  handy where you report an ebay member for continuing to ask that i take a sale off ebay? I’ve tried to find it but keep getting caught in some ebay loop that goes nowhere. It seems they want you to report but they do not make it easy. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ironic568 said:


> Don't you think "artificial intelligence and patented algorithms" works about the same way as Entrupy? I'm very curious to know about this way of authenticating....


You quoted me so I assume you're asking whether I believe Entrupy works with artificial intelligence. If that question is being asked of me, i'll answer that I do believe Entrupy works that way and I don't feel that it's dependable enough to trust as the final authority. It's possible that computers can be used as one of the tools to help with authentications but without human eyes and expertise, I can't say I'd be comfortable.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Does anyone have the ebay  handy where you report an ebay member for continuing to ask that i take a sale off ebay? I’ve tried to find it but keep getting caught in some ebay loop that goes nowhere. It seems they want you to report but they do not make it easy. Thanks.


I tried to find it too but had difficulty too. 

Here's the page: https://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/rfe-spam-non-ebay-sale.html

Found this among the other gobbledegook but when I click on the "report it" link, there's no reporting form: 
If you receive an offer to buy or sell outside eBay, please report it.


----------



## nicole0612

I am wondering how to phrase it to ask a seller if she can send me a PayPal invoice so that I can use two credit cards if I purchase her item on eBay. When I try to ask it keeps getting flagged as trying to take the sale off eBay. I want to purchase on eBay but was told on this forum to ask for a PayPal invoice in order to pay with two cards. Any ideas?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I am wondering how to phrase it to ask a seller if she can send me a PayPal invoice so that I can use two credit cards if I purchase her item on eBay. When I try to ask it keeps getting flagged as trying to take the sale off eBay. I want to purchase on eBay but was told on this forum to ask for a PayPal invoice in order to pay with two cards. Any ideas?


Don't mention paypal or credit cards in your message. Just ask her to send you an invoice.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Don't mention paypal or credit cards in your message. Just ask her to send you an invoice.



Thank you whateve.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I am wondering how to phrase it to ask a seller if she can send me a PayPal invoice so that I can use two credit cards if I purchase her item on eBay. When I try to ask it keeps getting flagged as trying to take the sale off eBay. I want to purchase on eBay but was told on this forum to ask for a PayPal invoice in order to pay with two cards. Any ideas?


Don't even try to do it. Ebay is flagging accounts, naru'ing both buyers AND sellers, often one of whom isn't even trying to beat the system and it's not worth it. 

If you can't use 2 credit cards by buying and paying through ebay/paypal in one transaction, don't buy from ebay. Buy from a site or store that allows you to split payments.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Don't even try to do it. Ebay is flagging accounts, naru'ing both buyers AND sellers, often one of whom isn't even trying to beat the system and it's not worth it.
> 
> If you can't use 2 credit cards by buying and paying through ebay/paypal in one transaction, don't buy from ebay. Buy from a site or store that allows you to split payments.



I actually called ebay and they gave me a great solution. I purchased $1,000 in ebay gift certificates ($200 increments are the largest available) using one card, then applied those gift certificates to the purchase at checkout and paid the rest with the second card. I’m posting this in case anyone else may find this useful.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I actually called ebay and they gave me a great solution. I purchased $1,000 in ebay gift certificates ($200 increments are the largest available) using one card, then applied those gift certificates to the purchase at checkout and paid the rest with the second card. I’m posting this in case anyone else may find this useful.


Do you get the same buyer protection by paying that way? I'm thinking your paypal protection may only cover the amount you spent on the second card, since that is the only part of transaction that is associated with the purchase.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Do you get the same buyer protection by paying that way? I'm thinking your paypal protection may only cover the amount you spent on the second card, since that is the only part of transaction that is associated with the purchase.



Hopefully the eBay protection will be sufficient in case there is a problem. I will have it authenticated immediately since it was an expensive purchase, so I will be able to file a claim with eBay before 30 days if it is SNAD.


----------



## MAGJES

What is it wil buyers recently? Just had a second one message me AFTER purchase and ask that I please refund any shipping charges that go over my cost. Buyers agree to the total price including shipping WHEN they purchase. Btw....it costs more to ship than I charge.  Just paid $7.03 to ship Priority and that is WITH my discount. I charged $6.95 in the listing. If you take into account that I pay fees to ebay on my shipping I do NOT come out ahead. Ok. Vent over.


----------



## nicole0612

I just had the opposite problem with shipping cost issues!
I’m not sure how to respond to this. 
I just purchased an almost $10K item and the seller just sent me a message asking me to pay extra in shipping. I noticed that the listed shipping was way lower than the actual cost would be, but thought that the seller planned to absorb that cost due to the high selling price.
Everyone with any selling history (or who can use the shipping estimate tools) knows that to ship a large item with high insurance will cost over $100.

This is the message I just got:

“I have more bags to list, but eBay will not permit me to list them yet until I get a certain number of positive feedbacks. So a positive feedback would be much appreciated if you have time. I will go in and leave you one right now. Many thanks again for the business.

“On a less happy note, I have to let you know the shipping cost was more than the estimated $25. Because I wanted to be so careful in making sure the bag arrives completely intact, I have wrapped it in extra protective material and ended up with a larger box. Because of the size of the box, USPS had to charge me an extra $30.10 (see attached PO receipt) for the package to be sent Priority 2-Day and get to you on Monday 12. I would appreciate it if you could reimburse me the $30.10 on PayPal. If there is the next time for you to purchase from me, I will be sure to include the size of the box in the estimate. Thk you again.”

How would you respond?
First of all, she obviously didn’t send it with any insurance. That is a big red flag.
I don’t care about an extra $30.10, but the principle does bother me. However, it’s not worth upsetting her over $30, so if I decline to pay it I would want to phrase it in a nice way.
As I write this, it occurs to me that since she sent it without any insurance I should at least wait until receiving the bag and having it authenticated before sending any additional money to her.


----------



## okdot

nicole0612 said:


> I just had the opposite problem with shipping cost issues!
> I’m not sure how to respond to this.
> I just purchased an almost $10K item and the seller just sent me a message asking me to pay extra in shipping. I noticed that the listed shipping was way lower than the actual cost would be, but thought that the seller planned to absorb that cost due to the high selling price.
> Everyone with any selling history (or who can use the shipping estimate tools) knows that to ship a large item with high insurance will cost over $100.
> 
> This is the message I just got:
> 
> “I have more bags to list, but eBay will not permit me to list them yet until I get a certain number of positive feedbacks. So a positive feedback would be much appreciated if you have time. I will go in and leave you one right now. Many thanks again for the business.
> 
> “On a less happy note, I have to let you know the shipping cost was more than the estimated $25. Because I wanted to be so careful in making sure the bag arrives completely intact, I have wrapped it in extra protective material and ended up with a larger box. Because of the size of the box, USPS had to charge me an extra $30.10 (see attached PO receipt) for the package to be sent Priority 2-Day and get to you on Monday 12. I would appreciate it if you could reimburse me the $30.10 on PayPal. If there is the next time for you to purchase from me, I will be sure to include the size of the box in the estimate. Thk you again.”
> 
> How would you respond?
> First of all, she obviously didn’t send it with any insurance. That is a big red flag.
> I don’t care about an extra $30.10, but the principle does bother me. However, it’s not worth upsetting her over $30, so if I decline to pay it I would want to phrase it in a nice way.
> As I write this, it occurs to me that since she sent it without any insurance I should at least wait until receiving the bag and having it authenticated before sending any additional money to her.



You shouldn't reimburse her, it's up to the seller to estimate shipping costs. If they fail to then it's up to them to make up the difference. Also do get the bag authenticated because if she's trying to list many designer bags at once without positive feedback to be allowed to do so, it can be another red flag. Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

okdot said:


> You shouldn't reimburse her, it's up to the seller to estimate shipping costs. If they fail to then it's up to them to make up the difference. Also do get the bag authenticated because if she's trying to list many designer bags at once without positive feedback to be allowed to do so, it can be another red flag. Good luck!



Thank you for both points of advice!


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> What is it wil buyers recently? Just had a second one message me AFTER purchase and ask that I please refund any shipping charges that go over my cost. Buyers agree to the total price including shipping WHEN they purchase. Btw....it costs more to ship than I charge.  Just paid $7.03 to ship Priority and that is WITH my discount. I charged $6.95 in the listing. If you take into account that I pay fees to ebay on my shipping I do NOT come out ahead. Ok. Vent over.


I don't gouge on shipping but I don't do "free" shipping since I can't get that back on a return. Even though I don't have a return policy, I don't refuse return requests. And ebay allows a refund of purchase price only.

I just blocked a buyer who came back after 2 counteroffers on a b.o. listing to say that she'd pay my last counter-price if the shipping wasn't so high since many sellers have free shipping.  But she doesn't mention the fact that with their "free" shipping, she'd be paying 2-3 times my total price (including the shipping). 

I just blocked because I figure she'll come back later looking for a partial to make up for the shipping cost.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I just had the opposite problem with shipping cost issues!
> I’m not sure how to respond to this.
> I just purchased an almost $10K item and the seller just sent me a message asking me to pay extra in shipping. I noticed that the listed shipping was way lower than the actual cost would be, but thought that the seller planned to absorb that cost due to the high selling price.
> Everyone with any selling history (or who can use the shipping estimate tools) knows that to ship a large item with high insurance will cost over $100.
> 
> This is the message I just got:
> 
> “I have more bags to list, but eBay will not permit me to list them yet until I get a certain number of positive feedbacks. So a positive feedback would be much appreciated if you have time. I will go in and leave you one right now. Many thanks again for the business.
> 
> “On a less happy note, I have to let you know the shipping cost was more than the estimated $25. Because I wanted to be so careful in making sure the bag arrives completely intact, I have wrapped it in extra protective material and ended up with a larger box. Because of the size of the box, USPS had to charge me an extra $30.10 (see attached PO receipt) for the package to be sent Priority 2-Day and get to you on Monday 12. I would appreciate it if you could reimburse me the $30.10 on PayPal. If there is the next time for you to purchase from me, I will be sure to include the size of the box in the estimate. Thk you again.”
> 
> How would you respond?
> First of all, she obviously didn’t send it with any insurance. That is a big red flag.
> I don’t care about an extra $30.10, but the principle does bother me. However, it’s not worth upsetting her over $30, so if I decline to pay it I would want to phrase it in a nice way.
> As I write this, it occurs to me that since she sent it without any insurance I should at least wait until receiving the bag and having it authenticated before sending any additional money to her.


1. No feedback until AFTER you receive the item and verify that it's as described.
2. Sellers aren't allowed to request (or demand) more money to cover shipping if they've underestimated the price. That's the seller's responsibility to know what her expenses are going to be and allow for them. If she erred, she needs to eat the loss and learn from the mistake.
3. Yes, you should decline along the lines of the following:
_Dear seller, _

_I'm sorry that shipping is going to be more expensive than you'd estimated but ebay doesn't allow sellers to charge more than their listing showed. Ebay expects sellers to calculate their expenses and know what to charge. _

_I bought the item because the item price plus shipping was what I budgeted and didn't expect nor allow for being charged a higher amount. _

_If you'd like, I will be happy to forward the section from ebay's policies that states the rules. _

_I will gladly pay $X for the bag (as agreed) plus the $25 shipping charge as shown in your listing. _

_Sincerely,_
_Buyer_


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> 1. No feedback until AFTER you receive the item and verify that it's as described.
> 2. Sellers aren't allowed to request (or demand) more money to cover shipping if they've underestimated the price. That's the seller's responsibility to know what her expenses are going to be and allow for them. If she erred, she needs to eat the loss and learn from the mistake.
> 3. Yes, you should decline along the lines of the following:
> _Dear seller, _
> 
> _I'm sorry that shipping is going to be more expensive than you'd estimated but ebay doesn't allow sellers to charge more than their listing showed. Ebay expects sellers to calculate their expenses and know what to charge. _
> 
> _I bought the item because the item price plus shipping was what I budgeted and didn't expect nor allow for being charged a higher amount. _
> 
> _If you'd like, I will be happy to forward the section from ebay's policies that states the rules. _
> 
> _I will gladly pay $X for the bag plus the $25 shipping charge as shown in your listing. _
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _Buyer_



Thank you! I already paid for it (immediately) so I guess that is why she is asking for a second payment for the extra shipping.
Yes, I will definitely wait until it arrives and is authenticated to leave feedback and I would love to use the letter you composed. The tone is perfect.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I already paid for it (immediately) so I guess that is why she is asking for a second payment for the extra shipping.
> Yes, I will definitely wait until it arrives and is authenticated to leave feedback and I would love to use the letter you composed. The tone is perfect.


Feel free to enlighten the seller: 

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-practices.html

*What to do*
You're required to include the following details in your listing:

Forms of payment you accept
Return policy
Restocking fee, if applicable
*Shipping method, costs, and other information*
Taxes and any applicable government imposed fees (such as electronic waste disposal fees)
Terms of the transaction
*You're required to meet the expectations you've set in your listing.*

^^ And by meeting the expectations, that means she can't surprise the buyer with an additional charge for shipping that wasn't "expected" by the listing!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Feel free to enlighten the seller:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-practices.html
> 
> *What to do*
> You're required to include the following details in your listing:
> 
> Forms of payment you accept
> Return policy
> Restocking fee, if applicable
> *Shipping method, costs, and other information*
> Taxes and any applicable government imposed fees (such as electronic waste disposal fees)
> Terms of the transaction
> *You're required to meet the expectations you've set in your listing.*
> 
> ^^ And by meeting the expectations, that means she can't surprise the buyer with an additional charge for shipping that wasn't "expected" by the listing!



I might also include a link to the shipping estimates link for USPS and UPS. 
To be honest, I don’t usually get shipping estimates myself because I have some idea of what to expect, but the first couple of times I sold a very large or very expensive item it has been $50+ more than expected, but I know that’s on me because I didn’t take the time to confirm first!
One time years ago I sold a cheap item ~$25 just to clean out my closet and the shipping ended up being the same price as the item, so I essentially sent it for free  Lesson learned.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I might also include a link to the shipping estimates link for USPS and UPS.
> To be honest, I don’t usually get shipping estimates myself because I have some idea of what to expect, but the first couple of times I sold a very large or very expensive item it has been $50+ more than expected, but I know that’s on me because I didn’t take the time to confirm first!
> One time years ago I sold a cheap item ~$25 just to clean out my closet and the shipping ended up being the same price as the item, so I essentially sent it for free  Lesson learned.


Oversized packages (over 1 cubic foot / 1728 cu") jump way up in price, especially when going to distant zones.


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> You quoted me so I assume you're asking whether I believe Entrupy works with artificial intelligence. If that question is being asked of me, i'll answer that I do believe Entrupy works that way and I don't feel that it's dependable enough to trust as the final authority. It's possible that computers can be used as one of the tools to help with authentications but without human eyes and expertise, I can't say I'd be comfortable.


Yes, I meant to quote you and I agree with you on Entrupy. Authentications definitely have to be double checked by authenticators.
Because I've also seen fakes (that have been sold) on Lollipuff, I was wondering about their way of authenticating and whether it's the same as Entrupy (having a database of authentic bags/details for their device to go by).
"_Artificial intelligence and patented algorithms that have been trained to determine on a microscopic level whether an item is authentic or unverified_" does sound very impressive....


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I just had the opposite problem with shipping cost issues!
> I’m not sure how to respond to this.
> I just purchased an almost $10K item and the seller just sent me a message asking me to pay extra in shipping. I noticed that the listed shipping was way lower than the actual cost would be, but thought that the seller planned to absorb that cost due to the high selling price.
> Everyone with any selling history (or who can use the shipping estimate tools) knows that to ship a large item with high insurance will cost over $100.
> 
> This is the message I just got:
> 
> “I have more bags to list, but eBay will not permit me to list them yet until I get a certain number of positive feedbacks. So a positive feedback would be much appreciated if you have time. I will go in and leave you one right now. Many thanks again for the business.
> 
> “On a less happy note, I have to let you know the shipping cost was more than the estimated $25. Because I wanted to be so careful in making sure the bag arrives completely intact, I have wrapped it in extra protective material and ended up with a larger box. Because of the size of the box, USPS had to charge me an extra $30.10 (see attached PO receipt) for the package to be sent Priority 2-Day and get to you on Monday 12. I would appreciate it if you could reimburse me the $30.10 on PayPal. If there is the next time for you to purchase from me, I will be sure to include the size of the box in the estimate. Thk you again.”
> 
> How would you respond?
> First of all, she obviously didn’t send it with any insurance. That is a big red flag.
> I don’t care about an extra $30.10, but the principle does bother me. However, it’s not worth upsetting her over $30, so if I decline to pay it I would want to phrase it in a nice way.
> As I write this, it occurs to me that since she sent it without any insurance I should at least wait until receiving the bag and having it authenticated before sending any additional money to her.


Hope it all works out. I guess I don't understand why someone who just made a sale of 10K, would want to nitpick over $30.....


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Hope it all works out. I guess I don't understand why someone who just made a sale of 10K, would want to nitpick over $30.....



Thank you ironic 
I don’t get it either.
It should arrive on Tuesday, so hopefully all will be well. I am pretty easy going about purchases, so as long as it is authentic and in good condition I will be happy.


----------



## whateve

This morning I got this offer: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I listed and relisted a bunch of items to qualify for it. I made a sale at 1:29 PM and when I went to my sales page, the offer was gone. Now it is showing in my expired offers as expiring at 12:19 PM today. But I did get 25% off on today's sale.

I think they made a mistake about having an offer like that last an entire month, but I'm still perplexed by what happened.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> This morning I got this offer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999017
> 
> I listed and relisted a bunch of items to qualify for it. I made a sale at 1:29 PM and when I went to my sales page, the offer was gone. Now it is showing in my expired offers as expiring at 12:19 PM today. But I did get 25% off on today's sale.
> 
> I think they made a mistake about having an offer like that last an entire month, but I'm still perplexed by what happened.


It's gone from my promos too. Unfortunately, I didn't have a sale while it was active so I got no benefit!

ETA: I just sold an item and did NOT get the discount on the FVF.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It's gone from my promos too. Unfortunately, I didn't have a sale while it was active so I got no benefit!


Technically I made my sale after it ended, but I still got the promo. I'm a little mad because I wouldn't have ended my listings and relisted if I didn't have the promo. The item I sold was a new listing I would have listed anyway.


----------



## BeenBurned

Did you see my "ETA" comment? I'm pissed!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Did you see my "ETA" comment? I'm pissed!


That is not fair! Did you list or revise the listing after the promo started?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That is not fair! Did you list or revise the listing after the promo started?


No. It's been up.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> No. It's been up.


The promo was only valid if you listed it new or revised it after you activated the promo.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The promo was only valid if you listed it new or revised it after you activated the promo.


Oh, okay. So that item didn't qualify for the discount.


----------



## ArielNature

Hello, I hope someone here can help me. I purchased an item not as described, contacted the seller and he agreed to a return. I shipped the item but the seller came back to me telling me he hasn't received it even when the tracking says delivered. I spoke to ebay and they say to wait (around 10 days) for the seller to refund me. Now the date has passed and the seller opened a case and put the refund on hold! The email that I got sounded like the seller opened it against me, I didn't even know this was possible. I have this feeling he has the item and now wants the money. What can I do? TIA


----------



## whateve

ArielNature said:


> Hello, I hope someone here can help me. I purchased an item not as described, contacted the seller and he agreed to a return. I shipped the item but the seller came back to me telling me he hasn't received it even when the tracking says delivered. I spoke to ebay and they say to wait (around 10 days) for the seller to refund me. Now the date has passed and the seller opened a case and put the refund on hold! The email that I got sounded like the seller opened it against me, I didn't even know this was possible. I have this feeling he has the item and now wants the money. What can I do? TIA


What grounds would the seller have to open a case against you? He says he doesn't have the item and has the money. Are you sure ebay didn't open the case on your behalf? I would respond that you returned the item and here is the tracking number to prove it was delivered to the seller. Also point to the correspondence with the seller in which he agreed to the return. I would include copies of the correspondence and the tracking information.


----------



## ArielNature

whateve said:


> What grounds would the seller have to open a case against you? He says he doesn't have the item and has the money. Are you sure ebay didn't open the case on your behalf? I would respond that you returned the item and here is the tracking number to prove it was delivered to the seller. Also point to the correspondence with the seller in which he agreed to the return. I would include copies of the correspondence and the tracking information.



The email says "xxx has asked us to step in and help." I might be wrong, but I think he opened the case. I will follow your advise and provide the tracking with the correspondence between the seller and I. I hope this gets solved two, I have been waiting almost 2 weeks since the tracking shows delivered. Thank you whateve


----------



## whateve

ArielNature said:


> The email says "xxx has asked us to step in and help." I might be wrong, but I think he opened the case. I will follow your advise and provide the tracking with the correspondence between the seller and I. I hope this gets solved two, I have been waiting almost 2 weeks since the tracking shows delivered. Thank you whateve


Usually when it says "has asked us to step in and help" it means the case was already opened and then it was escalated. It may have been opened when you called ebay, and you didn't realize it. I'm not sure you can respond at this point. Call ebay and make sure they have all the information they need to decide in your favor, namely the tracking number that shows it was delivered to the seller, and the communication in which he agreed to accept the return. It is imperative that you speak to them before they close the case, because if they don't have the correct information, the seller will win.


----------



## ArielNature

whateve said:


> Usually when it says "has asked us to step in and help" it means the case was already opened and then it was escalated. It may have been opened when you called ebay, and you didn't realize it. I'm not sure you can respond at this point. Call ebay and make sure they have all the information they need to decide in your favor, namely the tracking number that shows it was delivered to the seller, and the communication in which he agreed to accept the return. It is imperative that you speak to them before they close the case, because if they don't have the correct information, the seller will win.


Thank you, I will contact ebay right away. I'm crossing my fingers hoping that everything goes well.


----------



## BeenBurned

ArielNature said:


> Thank you, I will contact ebay right away. I'm crossing my fingers hoping that everything goes well.


May I ask how much the total price was (item + shipping)?


----------



## nicole0612

I have a general question. I never get email notifications for promos, but I saw on my app last Friday that until 7pm or 8pm they were offering 10% off (or 20%?) on all items over a certain amount to a max of $100 off. I felt like I had never seen that before so I made a purchase to use the discount.
As soon as it expired there was a new code with similar guidelines! However, then I realized it said “from the below sellers” and they were mostly sports or outdoor related. It did make me wonder though.
How often are there site wide coupons to use like the one I used on Friday where it can be applied to almost any item?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I have a general question. I never get email notifications for promos, but I saw on my app last Friday that until 7pm or 8pm they were offering 10% off (or 20%?) on all items over a certain amount to a max of $100 off. I felt like I had never seen that before so I made a purchase to use the discount.
> As soon as it expired there was a new code with similar guidelines! However, then I realized it said “from the below sellers” and they were mostly sports or outdoor related. It did make me wonder though.
> How often are there site wide coupons to use like the one I used on Friday where it can be applied to almost any item?


The site wide ones are rare. The ones that only apply to certain sellers are pretty often. The sellers opt in and they eat the discount. I think there is one now you can only use on automotive stuff.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> The site wide ones are rare. The ones that only apply to certain sellers are pretty often. The sellers opt in and they eat the discount. I think there is one now you can only use on automotive stuff.



Thank you whateve. That is so helpful. I won’t hold my breath then for the next one.
I wish they would have a handbag category on sale on not things that I have no interest in


----------



## ArielNature

BeenBurned said:


> May I ask how much the total price was (item + shipping)?


It was $300 shipped


----------



## BeenBurned

ArielNature said:


> It was $300 shipped


I was concerned that if it was $750+, you might have returned without a required siggy but since it wasn't at that pricepoint, all you need is tracking. you're fine.


----------



## JadaStormy

Would you ever consider shipping a high value item without insurance? I have an item that's over $1500 and the buyer is in my same state about 2 hours away, it will get delivered the very next day after I ship. USPS will have it for less than 24 hours. Is it stupid to even consider shipping without insurance?

I will definitely have signature confirmation of course.

Also in the past I remember the advice here was to pay extra for  separate signature confirmation even though it's included with insurance because sometimes they don't remember to get the signature. Is that still true? TIA!


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Would you ever consider shipping a high value item without insurance? I have an item that's over $1500 and the buyer is in my same state about 2 hours away, it will get delivered the very next day after I ship. USPS will have it for less than 24 hours. Is it stupid to even consider shipping without insurance?
> 
> I will definitely have signature confirmation of course.
> 
> Also in the past I remember the advice here was to pay extra for  separate signature confirmation even though it's included with insurance because sometimes they don't remember to get the signature. Is that still true? TIA!


If I remember correctly, it wasn't that they forgot to get the signature, it was that the signature for insurance didn't qualify for proof of delivery as far as paypal and ebay were concerned. I don't know if it has changed, but I would pay for the signature confirmation. I can't advise on the insurance, but I would probably get it for something that expensive. I've shipped $500 items without insurance. Sometimes I feel like getting insurance is like putting a giant flag on it telling everyone the box contains something valuable.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> This morning I got this offer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999017
> 
> I listed and relisted a bunch of items to qualify for it. I made a sale at 1:29 PM and when I went to my sales page, the offer was gone. Now it is showing in my expired offers as expiring at 12:19 PM today. But I did get 25% off on today's sale.
> 
> I think they made a mistake about having an offer like that last an entire month, but I'm still perplexed by what happened.





BeenBurned said:


> It's gone from my promos too. Unfortunately, I didn't have a sale while it was active so I got no benefit!
> 
> ETA: I just sold an item and did NOT get the discount on the FVF.


I just got an email from ebay. They are going to honor the discounts for anybody who activated the promotion for the entire time that was stated in the promotion, even though they cancelled the promotion, meaning no one else can activate it. I'm pleased that ebay is doing the right thing.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just got an email from ebay. They are going to honor the discounts for anybody who activated the promotion for the entire time that was stated in the promotion, even though they cancelled the promotion, meaning no one else can activate it. I'm pleased that ebay is doing the right thing.


I got it too. 

Do you know if it will apply to "sell similar?"


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I got it too.
> 
> Do you know if it will apply to "sell similar?"


Sell similar counts the same as creating a new listing, so I think it will work. It is unclear whether we can add or modify listings to get the discount, or if it only applies to those that were already added or modified, but since it doesn't say, I think it will apply to all listings created or modified.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> If I remember correctly, it wasn't that they forgot to get the signature, it was that the signature for insurance didn't qualify for proof of delivery as far as paypal and ebay were concerned. I don't know if it has changed, but I would pay for the signature confirmation. I can't advise on the insurance, but I would probably get it for something that expensive. I've shipped $500 items without insurance. Sometimes I feel like getting insurance is like putting a giant flag on it telling everyone the box contains something valuable.



Oooh, thanks! Now I understand the signature thing. I also wonder if the buyer sees on the tracking that I didn't buy insurance if that could lead to any scams?


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Oooh, thanks! Now I understand the signature thing. I also wonder if the buyer sees on the tracking that I didn't buy insurance if that could lead to any scams?


I don't think the tracking shows insurance, but she'll see it on the package. I doubt a buyer can do much with that. If a box is damaged in transit, the post office usually marks it before delivery, so it would be hard to win a claim if she damaged the box afterwards. The other thing insurance covers is not being delivered but tracking will show it was delivered. One of the biggest problems with insurance is that you need to cooperation of the buyer in order to file a claim, and if the buyer isn't willing, you might be out of luck. After all, if the item is damaged, she gets her money back from ebay, way before you have a chance to get it from the post office.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't think the tracking shows insurance, but she'll see it on the package. I doubt a buyer can do much with that. If a box is damaged in transit, the post office usually marks it before delivery, so it would be hard to win a claim if she damaged the box afterwards. The other thing insurance covers is not being delivered but tracking will show it was delivered. One of the biggest problems with insurance is that you need to cooperation of the buyer in order to file a claim, and if the buyer isn't willing, you might be out of luck. After all, if the item is damaged, she gets her money back from ebay, way before you have a chance to get it from the post office.


I'll add that a lot of people think that if a scamming buyer claims non-receipt, they can file a claim even if tracking shows delivery. Insurance won't protect you if tracking shows delivery.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you whateve. That is so helpful. I won’t hold my breath then for the next one.
> I wish they would have a handbag category on sale on not things that I have no interest in


Whateve is right, the site wide promos are very rare and IMO beats the Ebay Bucks offers any day.
I've never seen a handbag category, but in the list of sellers that the coupon can be applied to, I've several times seen Trendlee and Linda's Stuff. There are possibly others, so if you're interested in handbags, it can't hurt to go through the list when Ebay offers these kind of promos again.


----------



## noshoepolish

ArielNature said:


> It was $300 shipped



Where did you get the return address?  I use the one PayPal or eBay tells me to use.  Don’t use the return address on the original shipping label.


----------



## noshoepolish

JadaStormy said:


> Would you ever consider shipping a high value item without insurance? I have an item that's over $1500 and the buyer is in my same state about 2 hours away, it will get delivered the very next day after I ship. USPS will have it for less than 24 hours. Is it stupid to even consider shipping without insurance?
> 
> I will definitely have signature confirmation of course.
> 
> Also in the past I remember the advice here was to pay extra for  separate signature confirmation even though it's included with insurance because sometimes they don't remember to get the signature. Is that still true? TIA!



I had an item going from Philly to Harrisburg Priority Mail back in the day and it took 3 weeks to get there.


----------



## noshoepolish

JadaStormy said:


> Would you ever consider shipping a high value item without insurance? I have an item that's over $1500 and the buyer is in my same state about 2 hours away, it will get delivered the very next day after I ship. USPS will have it for less than 24 hours. Is it stupid to even consider shipping without insurance?
> 
> I will definitely have signature confirmation of course.
> 
> Also in the past I remember the advice here was to pay extra for  separate signature confirmation even though it's included with insurance because sometimes they don't remember to get the signature. Is that still true? TIA!



If you buy insurance I think anything over a certain amt has to be signed for.  It used to be $50 and then up to $150 it was at their discretion.  Over $150, it was mandatory.  I put a blurb in my listing that my item may need a signature.

The scanned signature is only for the items at or above the eBay and PP signature thresholds.  Haven’t sold anything that high since it was implemented.


----------



## JadaStormy

noshoepolish said:


> I had an item going from Philly to Harrisburg Priority Mail back in the day and it took 3 weeks to get there.



I had to google the locations, wow that is crazy. Mine is out for delivery, so assuming the buyer is home to sign for it, it should get delivered today.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Whateve is right, the site wide promos are very rare and IMO beats the Ebay Bucks offers any day.
> I've never seen a handbag category, but in the list of sellers that the coupon can be applied to, I've several times seen Trendlee and Linda's Stuff. There are possibly others, so if you're interested in handbags, it can't hurt to go through the list when Ebay offers these kind of promos again.



Thanks Ironic568, that’s a great tip! Linda’s Stuff especially has some great deals sometimes.


----------



## ThisVNchick

First off, I would like to thank @BeenBurned for her helpful letter. The buyer accepted the partial refund for the remaining tarts that she didn't use. She also accepted to ship the tarts back at her expense and I didn't have to refund the initial shipping cost. Hence, as BB said, I am out nothing except my time. The items arrived back yesterday and were just how I shipped them out. They smelled exactly like what was listed on the label, so this was definitely a case of buyer's remorse. I am so glad this ended amicably, as this was her first message when she opened the case: 

"the wax i ordered was saposed to be orange dreamsickle got nasty old grandma smell instead....how old were these? i used 1/2 of one and wow stinks....nothing like orange or dreamsickle"

Here is her message once I sent over BB's letter: 

"I have shipped the wax back it should arrive by Monday 3/12 the tracking info is
xxxxxx usps i will be awaiting the refund...thanks for understanding" 

It sounded like two different people based on how the messages were worded. Either way, I am glad it's done and over with. I've kindly asked her to close the case when I sent the refund, but of course, crickets on her end... What should I do next? Do I call eBay and have them close the case or just let it time out? What about the defect...is there any way to get that removed from my seller's account?


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> First off, I would like to thank @BeenBurned for her helpful letter. The buyer accepted the partial refund for the remaining tarts that she didn't use. She also accepted to ship the tarts back at her expense and I didn't have to refund the initial shipping cost. Hence, as BB said, I am out nothing except my time. The items arrived back yesterday and were just how I shipped them out. They smelled exactly like what was listed on the label, so this was definitely a case of buyer's remorse. I am so glad this ended amicably, as this was her first message when she opened the case:
> 
> "the wax i ordered was saposed to be orange dreamsickle got nasty old grandma smell instead....how old were these? i used 1/2 of one and wow stinks....nothing like orange or dreamsickle"
> 
> Here is her message once I sent over BB's letter:
> 
> "I have shipped the wax back it should arrive by Monday 3/12 the tracking info is
> xxxxxx usps i will be awaiting the refund...thanks for understanding"
> 
> It sounded like two different people based on how the messages were worded. Either way, I am glad it's done and over with. I've kindly asked her to close the case when I sent the refund, but of course, crickets on her end... What should I do next? Do I call eBay and have them close the case or just let it time out? What about the defect...is there any way to get that removed from my seller's account?


You won't get a defect if the case isn't escalated. After you issue the refund, I would wait a day or two to see if she closes the case. Then I would call ebay and ask them to look at the messages and note that you gave the partial refund as agreed upon, then ask them to close the case and give you a final value fee refund.


----------



## sallellen

BeenBurned said:


> 1. No feedback until AFTER you receive the item and verify that it's as described.
> 2. Sellers aren't allowed to request (or demand) more money to cover shipping if they've underestimated the price. That's the seller's responsibility to know what her expenses are going to be and allow for them. If she erred, she needs to eat the loss and learn from the mistake.
> 3. Yes, you should decline along the lines of the following:
> _Dear seller, _
> 
> _I'm sorry that shipping is going to be more expensive than you'd estimated but ebay doesn't allow sellers to charge more than their listing showed. Ebay expects sellers to calculate their expenses and know what to charge. _
> 
> _I bought the item because the item price plus shipping was what I budgeted and didn't expect nor allow for being charged a higher amount. _
> 
> _If you'd like, I will be happy to forward the section from ebay's policies that states the rules. _
> 
> _I will gladly pay $X for the bag (as agreed) plus the $25 shipping charge as shown in your listing. _
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _Buyer_


BB, you are a good writer!


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> You won't get a defect if the case isn't escalated. After you issue the refund, I would wait a day or two to see if she closes the case. Then I would call ebay and ask them to look at the messages and note that you gave the partial refund as agreed upon, then ask them to close the case and give you a final value fee refund.



Thanks @whateve ! Noted. Will proceed forward if there’s no action on her end in a couple days (I don’t expect there to).


----------



## nicole0612

To update: the bag was authentic and in great condition. Sent with no insurance! Thank goodness it arrived just fine.


----------



## whateve

What do you think happened here?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/312084669510?_trksid=p2471758.m4704
It sold at auction, seller relisted it as a BIN and it sold for much more than the auction ending price.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> What do you think happened here?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/312084669510?_trksid=p2471758.m4704
> It sold at auction, seller relisted it as a BIN and it sold for much more than the auction ending price.


I ran the BIN item number 352306027963 through WatchCount and it appears to have sold for $157 to   i***s
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (1007) at 9:47  Pacific time this morning. So the winner of the auction, 0***0(21) at $157.50, is either the same person with a different eBay ID, or their winning bid got cancelled and it was sold to a different person on BIN.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I ran the BIN item number 352306027963 through WatchCount and it appears to have sold for $157 to   i***s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1007) at 9:47  Pacific time this morning. So the winner of the auction, 0***0(21) at $157.50, is either the same person with a different eBay ID, or their winning bid got cancelled and it was sold to a different person on BIN.


Thanks! Oh, so it was probably sold as a best offer for the auction ending price? You can't tell that from the listing. The seller probably just set the price high so no one else would buy it before her buyer had a chance. Maybe the original buyer wanted to make sure they could get their bonus bucks and didn't have it on the bidding account.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> To update: the bag was authentic and in great condition. Sent with no insurance! Thank goodness it arrived just fine.


That's great . Did you end up sending her BB's letter and the $30? Out of principle, I hope you didn't send her a dime, but then on the other hand, I'm also very easy going. If bag is in great condition and authentic, then what is $30 when I just spent about 10K, KWIM? If I didn't want to pay the $30, it would really be out of principle alone. 
Can't believe she would send a 10K item without insurance. She's lucky it arrived safely and she's only "out of" $30.


----------



## nicole0612

Yes, I took some of the key concepts from BB's letter and said (since she was asking for immediate feedback so she could list more bags) that I would apply that $30 towards an expedited authentication fee so that I could leave her feedback more quickly.  I figured I would see if she still asked for the shipping reimbursement but she only responded back "OK." So in the end I left her feedback a few hours after I got the bag and did not pay the extra shipping. It is shocking that she did not use any insurance, that is such a huge risk to take.  I wonder if she looked into insurance and balked at the price - I just shipped a similar item at a little lower price point and shipping was about $250 all together.  If she was worried about an extra $30 then $250 would be major sticker shock (it always is to me too!  I was expecting about $100 shipping fee myself


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> That's great . Did you end up sending her BB's letter and the $30? Out of principle, I hope you didn't send her a dime, but then on the other hand, I'm also very easy going. If bag is in great condition and authentic, then what is $30 when I just spent about 10K, KWIM? If I didn't want to pay the $30, it would really be out of principle alone.
> Can't believe she would send a 10K item without insurance. She's lucky it arrived safely and she's only "out of" $30.


Newb mistake, forgot to quote you


----------



## irissix

I realize I may sound like a problem buyer but this is genuinely the first time I’ve ever considered a SNAD case. I bought a pair of shoes from Luxury Garage Sale that were final sale but new, though they were potentially store floor samples. This was fine until they showed up and there were black streaks on the white sole. I asked to return the shoes after having taken them to my cobbler, who said there is no way to get them out. They offered me a 15$ partial refund (I paid 250$ or so) to clean them. I insisted on returning them. They again offered the 15$. 

I’m pretty annoyed because I don’t want a partial refund and if I believe there is more wear on a pair of shoes than was originally described, I don’t see how a partial refund of less than 10% is going to make me feel better about it. On the other hand, I understand how bad sellers have it and they don’t know me from Adam, so why should they make an exception for me? What should I do? I don’t want these shoes in this condition and I trust my cobbler when he says they can’t be fixed.


----------



## BeenBurned

irissix said:


> I realize I may sound like a problem buyer but this is genuinely the first time I’ve ever considered a SNAD case. I bought a pair of shoes from Luxury Garage Sale that were final sale but new, though they were potentially store floor samples. This was fine until they showed up and there were* black streaks on the white sole*. I asked to return the shoes after having taken them to my cobbler, who said there is no way to get them out. They offered me a 15$ partial refund (I paid 250$ or so) to clean them. I insisted on returning them. They again offered the 15$.
> 
> I’m pretty annoyed because I don’t want a partial refund and if I believe there is more wear on a pair of shoes than was originally described, I don’t see how a partial refund of less than 10% is going to make me feel better about it. On the other hand, I understand how bad sellers have it and they don’t know me from Adam, so why should they make an exception for me? What should I do? I don’t want these shoes in this condition and I trust my cobbler when he says they can’t be fixed.


I'm not a "shoe person" so I admit to (perhaps) not "getting it." 

But if they're SHOES and the streaks are on the sole, isn't that invisible when you're wearing the shoes? The soles are the bottom of the shoes and they get scuffed the first time you wear them anyway.

As for the shoes not being new as described, can you open a dispute since the seller isn't responding as you'd hoped?


----------



## irissix

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a "shoe person" so I admit to (perhaps) not "getting it."
> 
> But if they're SHOES and the streaks are on the sole, isn't that invisible when you're wearing the shoes? The soles are the bottom of the shoes and they get scuffed the first time you wear them anyway.
> 
> As for the shoes not being new as described, can you open a dispute since the seller isn't responding as you'd hoped?



Sorry, I should have been clearer. The shoes have a white platform sole and the streaks are on the outside edge of the platform, if that makes sense. So quite visible unfortunately.

Is SNAD the dispute I’d file here? First time doing this so I honestly don’t know what my dispute options are.


----------



## BeenBurned

irissix said:


> I realize I may sound like a problem buyer but this is genuinely the first time I’ve ever considered a SNAD case. I bought a pair of shoes from Luxury Garage Sale that were final sale but new, though they were potentially store floor samples. This was fine until they showed up and there were black streaks on the white sole. I asked to return the shoes after having taken them to my cobbler, who said there is no way to get them out. They offered me a 15$ partial refund (I paid 250$ or so) to clean them. I insisted on returning them. They again offered the 15$.
> 
> I’m pretty annoyed because I don’t want a partial refund and if I believe there is more wear on a pair of shoes than was originally described, I don’t see how a partial refund of less than 10% is going to make me feel better about it. On the other hand, I understand how bad sellers have it and they don’t know me from Adam, so why should they make an exception for me? What should I do? I don’t want these shoes in this condition and I trust my cobbler when he says they can’t be fixed.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a "shoe person" so I admit to (perhaps) not "getting it."
> 
> But if they're SHOES and the streaks are on the sole, isn't that invisible when you're wearing the shoes? The soles are the bottom of the shoes and they get scuffed the first time you wear them anyway.
> 
> As for the shoes not being new as described, can you open a dispute since the seller isn't responding as you'd hoped?





irissix said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer. The shoes have a white platform sole and the streaks are on the outside edge of the platform, if that makes sense. So quite visible unfortunately.
> 
> Is SNAD the dispute I’d file here? First time doing this so I honestly don’t know what my dispute options are.


I'm not familiar with Luxury Garage sale so I don't know if they have a dispute process and if so, how it works. 

But if the marks on "new" shoes are on the outside of the platforms and they weren't shown, that sounds like the shoes weren't accurately described and/or pictured.

Would you please post a link to the listing?


----------



## irissix

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not familiar with Luxury Garage sale so I don't know if they have a dispute process and if so, how it works.
> 
> But if the marks on "new" shoes are on the outside of the platforms and they weren't shown, that sounds like the shoes weren't accurately described and/or pictured.
> 
> Would you please post a link to the listing?



Yup, here it is: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372205379272


----------



## Bales25

irissix said:


> Yup, here it is: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372205379272



Yes, you would file a return request for the shoes being not as described.  I would also take a picture of the damage to submit and note this damage was not disclosed in the listing, so you want a full refund upon return of the shoes.  If the seller doesn't respond after a few days (I think three?) you can ask eBay to step in.  You should win pretty easily and then the seller will send you a return label which includes tracking.  Once received back, the seller has a few days (maybe five or six?) to refund you and if not, then you can again ask eBay to step in to get your refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not familiar with Luxury Garage sale so I don't know if they have a dispute process and if so, how it works.
> 
> But if the marks on "new" shoes are on the outside of the platforms and they weren't shown, that sounds like the shoes weren't accurately described and/or pictured.
> 
> Would you please post a link to the listing?





irissix said:


> Yup, here it is: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372205379272





Bales25 said:


> Yes, you would file a return request for the shoes being not as described.  I would also take a picture of the damage to submit and note this damage was not disclosed in the listing, so you want a full refund upon return of the shoes.  If the seller doesn't respond after a few days (I think three?) you can ask eBay to step in.  You should win pretty easily and then the seller will send you a return label which includes tracking.  Once received back, the seller has a few days (maybe five or six?) to refund you and if not, then you can again ask eBay to step in to get your refund.


I didn't realize luxury.garage.sale was an ebay seller. I thought it was a dot.com website.

YES, I agree with @Bales25.

That listing shows just 2 pictures that appear to be stock images and they certainly don't show any scuffs on the outer edges.

In fact, ebay's description of "new" means that there aren't any issues. (Otherwise, there's a "new with defects" option to choose.)

Although the seller has a no-refund policy, that assumes items are accurately described. Otherwise, the no return policy is null and void.

Before filing a SNAD dispute, contact the seller using the "other" as the reason. If the seller doesn't agree to allow the return and to pay for shipping too, then open snad.

The seller should send you a prepaid return shipping label. You shouldn't return and trust the seller to reimburse your shipping cost.

ETA: Did you happen to look at the seller's feedback? It looks like the seller is rather careless in description accuracy! 
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> Thanks! Oh, so it was probably sold as a best offer for the auction ending price? You can't tell that from the listing. The seller probably just set the price high so no one else would buy it before her buyer had a chance. Maybe the original buyer wanted to make sure they could get their bonus bucks and didn't have it on the bidding account.



They are hiding the BO so their stakeholders think everything is selling at asking price.


----------



## Catbird9

noshoepolish said:


> They are hiding the BO so their stakeholders think everything is selling at asking price.


You mean eBay is hiding it,  making it hard to determine? Yes, I think that's likely. 

I use WatchCount to find out what BIN listings actually sold for, which for some reason is (mostly) still working.


----------



## noshoepolish

Catbird9 said:


> You mean eBay is hiding it,  making it hard to determine? Yes, I think that's likely.
> 
> I use WatchCount to find out what BIN listings actually sold for, which for some reason is (mostly) still working.



Yes.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was watching a bag (listed at a crazy 5K) and when I went back it was under sold listings but the seller had reslisted the same bag, same bag code, receipt, etc. How do the sellers manage to show the item as "sold" when it clearly didn't sell? I see this often. I guess they might do it to make the item look like it's hot and worth more than it is - if someone new looks they will see 5K under sold and believe one sold for that. But it's obv some type of fraud/trick.


----------



## Bales25

Could it be they cancelled the sale or a non-paying bidder?  Otherwise, I have no idea how to show it sold.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> *Yes, I took some of the key concepts from BB's letter and said (since she was asking for immediate feedback so she could list more bags) that I would apply that $30 towards an expedited authentication fee so that I could leave her feedback more quickly.*  I figured I would see if she still asked for the shipping reimbursement but she only responded back "OK." So in the end I left her feedback a few hours after I got the bag and did not pay the extra shipping. It is shocking that she did not use any insurance, that is such a huge risk to take.  I wonder if she looked into insurance and balked at the price - I just shipped a similar item at a little lower price point and shipping was about $250 all together.  If she was worried about an extra $30 then $250 would be major sticker shock (it always is to me too!  I was expecting about $100 shipping fee myself



That was a brilliant and diplomatic way of handling this. I can imagine that, depending on the item, the authentication fee was much more than $30. Glad it all worked out. 



nicole0612 said:


> Newb mistake, forgot to quote you


Gotta love your sense of humor


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> That was a brilliant and diplomatic way of handling this. I can imagine that, depending on the item, the authentication fee was much more than $30. Glad it all worked out.
> 
> 
> Gotta love your sense of humor



Thank you! 
Yes the fee was $85. I’m glad everyone was happy in the end.


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was watching a bag (listed at a crazy 5K) and when I went back it was under sold listings but the seller had reslisted the same bag, same bag code, receipt, etc. How do the sellers manage to show the item as "sold" when it clearly didn't sell? I see this often. I guess they might do it to make the item look like it's hot and worth more than it is - if someone new looks they will see 5K under sold and believe one sold for that. But it's obv some type of fraud/trick.


I believe that in many instances it could be that the sale was canceled by the seller for reasons like 0-feedback buyer, suspicious buyer, buyer lives in a country seller does not ship to, etc. 
Or, like Bales25 mentioned above, it was cancelled for non-payment. Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see the benefit of this fraud, 'cause if I look in the selling history of a seller and see that the exact item has already been sold before, I'd be more inclined to become a little suspicious instead of thinking that the item is hot. Was the item returned and if so, why?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ironic568 said:


> I believe that in many instances it could be that the sale was canceled by the seller for reasons like 0-feedback buyer, suspicious buyer, buyer lives in a country seller does not ship to, etc.
> Or, like Bales25 mentioned above, it was cancelled for non-payment. Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see the benefit of this fraud, 'cause if I look in the selling history of a seller and see that the exact item has already been sold before, I'd be more inclined to become a little suspicious instead of thinking that the item is hot. Was the item returned and if so, why?


Ok, thanks, makes sense now that someone else helped think it through . I just tested this with my own stuff. I had a buyer request a cancellation yesterday and the bag shows up in the sold items, even though it's currently relisted. So also a buyer request to cancel.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> I believe that in many instances it could be that the sale was canceled by the seller for reasons like 0-feedback buyer, suspicious buyer, buyer lives in a country seller does not ship to, etc.
> Or, like Bales25 mentioned above, it was cancelled for non-payment. Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see the benefit of this fraud, 'cause if I look in the selling history of a seller and see that the exact item has already been sold before, I'd be more inclined to become a little suspicious instead of thinking that the item is hot. Was the item returned and if so, why?





ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ok, thanks, makes sense now that someone else helped think it through . I just tested this with my own stuff. I had a buyer request a cancellation yesterday and the bag shows up in the sold items, even though it's currently relisted. So also a buyer request to cancel.



I was thinking the same thing.
I think sellers have to cancel more times than we would expect.
I was interested in an item a couple of days ago  and had asked for more photos. A little later I saw that the item had sold so I sent the seller a message saying thanks anyway, but they responded that the buyer was asking for them to declare a lower value on shipping forms so they were canceling the sale.
It sold again and the seller had to cancel because the buyer didn’t pay.
It sold a third time and the buyer changed their mind.
It sold a fourth time (I don’t know what happened this time).
It finally sold for good a fifth time, but each of these show up as that the item was “sold”.


----------



## BeenBurned

Unpaid items (where buyers get strikes) also show in the completed listings as sold.


----------



## Roro

I have a friend who is selling a phone on ebay for $600 OBO.  He has received two different offers from buyers with zero feedback who just joined ebay.  The weird part is that the two offers are for the asking price--not a true "offer" for a lower price but not a buy-it-now either.  The friend has not accepted either offer and reached out to ask if I thought it was a scam.  My spidey-sense tells me it may be a scam but I don't know how.  Any thoughts?  I read this forum pretty regularly and don't remember seeing anything exactly like this.  Any ideas or similar experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MAGJES

Roro said:


> I have a friend who is selling a phone on ebay for $600 OBO.  He has received two different offers from buyers with zero feedback who just joined ebay.  The weird part is that the two offers are for the asking price--not a true "offer" for a lower price but not a buy-it-now either.  The friend has not accepted either offer and reached out to ask if I thought it was a scam.  My spidey-sense tells me it may be a scam but I don't know how.  Any thoughts?  I read this forum pretty regularly and don't remember seeing anything exactly like this.  Any ideas or similar experience would be greatly appreciated.


Does your friend require immediate payment if someone opts for the BIN price?  The only reason I can think of that a member would make an offer that equaled the BIN price would be to delay payment by a few days if immediate payment is required if they went the BIN route......and that is not addressing the new member...no feedback aspect.     I had a new member make me an offer a few days ago and I ignored it because of my “spidery-sense.”


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> I have a friend who is selling a phone on ebay for $600 OBO.  He has received two different offers from buyers with zero feedback who just joined ebay.  The weird part is that the two offers are for the asking price--not a true "offer" for a lower price but not a buy-it-now either.  The friend has not accepted either offer and reached out to ask if I thought it was a scam.  My spidey-sense tells me it may be a scam but I don't know how.  Any thoughts?  I read this forum pretty regularly and don't remember seeing anything exactly like this.  Any ideas or similar experience would be greatly appreciated.


Phones are high fraud scam magnets. (Is your friend also a fairly new seller, possibly with low feedback?)

I suspect what will happen is that if your friend accepts an offer, they'll receive a realistic looking paypal email saying that payment is made and will be released once tracking shows movement. 

However the email will NOT be from paypal and the buyer will get a free phone. There'll be no seller protection because she didn't accept an approved payment. 

My recommendation would be to block these buyers. 

@MAGJES, I'm sorry your buyer was a flake! Except for the ID history, there weren't other red flags. Really, there weren't!


----------



## Roro

MAGJES said:


> Does your friend require immediate payment if someone opts for the BIN price?  The only reason I can think of that a member would make an offer that equaled the BIN price would be to delay payment by a few days if immediate payment is required if they went the BIN route......and that is not addressing the new member...no feedback aspect.     I had a new member make me an offer a few days ago and I ignored it because of my “spidery-sense.”





BeenBurned said:


> Phones are high fraud scam magnets. (Is your friend also a fairly new seller, possibly with low feedback?)
> 
> I suspect what will happen is that if your friend accepts an offer, they'll receive a realistic looking paypal email saying that payment is made and will be released once tracking shows movement.
> 
> However the email will NOT be from paypal and the buyer will get a free phone. There'll be no seller protection because she didn't accept an approved payment.
> 
> My recommendation would be to block these buyers.
> 
> @MAGJES, I'm sorry your buyer was a flake! Except for the ID history, there weren't other red flags. Really, there weren't!



Well, things sure got interesting.  Both bids were cancelled by 'administrative cancellations' and both buyers are now NARU'd.  Thank you so much for your responses.  I sent them to my friend and you were both right.  Requiring immediate payment would direct them to the real paypal.  Only with an offer could the phony paypal email be sent later.  Thank you again.


----------



## EGBDF

I got a message for an item I have for sale on asking if I would lower the price on an item to $xx and that they would 'pay the shipping'. What does that mean?


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> I got a message for an item I have for sale on asking if I would lower the price on an item to $xx and that they would 'pay the shipping'. What does that mean?


It sounds like they are making an offer and on ebay, on b.o. listings, offers are just for the price of the item. Buyer pays the shipping anyway. 

So if you have a b.o. on your listing, the buyer can make an offer of $xx and she'd pay the shipping anyway.


----------



## 2cello

What is proper feedback etiquette?  I just bought a 2nd bag from ebay.  The first time, after the transaction, I gave and received positive feedback right away.  This purchase, I gave positive feedback but did not receive.  It was a very quick transaction - I just selected buy now, paid via paypal right away - received bag and issued thank you and feedback.  I never asked questions or for pictures, just click and buy.  I thought sellers may wait awhile to ensure buyer doesn't try to return before giving feedback?  Or should I ask for feedback?

It seems a silly thing to inquire on but feedback becomes so important to buyers/sellers and I am not a frequent buyer so would like to build positive points where I can.


----------



## whateve

2cello said:


> What is proper feedback etiquette?  I just bought a 2nd bag from ebay.  The first time, after the transaction, I gave and received positive feedback right away.  This purchase, I gave positive feedback but did not receive.  It was a very quick transaction - I just selected buy now, paid via paypal right away - received bag and issued thank you and feedback.  I never asked questions or for pictures, just click and buy.  I thought sellers may wait awhile to ensure buyer doesn't try to return before giving feedback?  Or should I ask for feedback?
> 
> It seems a silly thing to inquire on but feedback becomes so important to buyers/sellers and I am not a frequent buyer so would like to build positive points where I can.


Don't ask for feedback. Feedback is optional. Many people think feedback for buyers is meaningless since they can only get positive feedback. As a seller I wait until I'm sure the buyer isn't going to return, but once I receive positive feedback, I usually assume it isn't coming back, and give feedback then. If there were any issues, I usually don't give feedback at all. Other sellers may do it differently.

Eventually, ebay will remind the seller to give you feedback.


----------



## threadbender

The last 10 or so items I purchased, sellers did not leave me feedback. I could not care any less. They can only leave a positive. The only feedback that is important, as far as buyers' profiles, is what they leave for sellers. That is my opinion, anyway. If feedback is important for someone, they should look to see if their potential seller leaves it for buyers. 
JMHO


----------



## jmc3007

hello ladies,

need some assistance to interpret two current return requests I have outstanding (not authentic designer items): first request the seller immediately accepted my return and item has been shipped, eBay shows the progress chain (return started, item shipped, item to be delivered and refund to be sent).

the second request eBay had to intervene on my behalf to generate shipping label, and which I have shipped etc. but am not able to see the tracking progress like the first one. it just shows the process already completed? tracking is still in progress and not due to arrive until next week. unlike the first request, do I have to mark "close case" to get my refund? shouldn't I have to wait for it to arrive back to the seller first?


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> need some assistance to interpret two current return requests I have outstanding (not authentic designer items): first request the seller immediately accepted my return and item has been shipped, eBay shows the progress chain (return started, item shipped, item to be delivered and refund to be sent).
> 
> the second request eBay had to intervene on my behalf to generate shipping label, and which I have shipped etc. but am not able to see the tracking progress like the first one. it just shows the process already completed? tracking is still in progress and not due to arrive until next week. unlike the first request, do I have to mark "close case" to get my refund? shouldn't I have to wait for it to arrive back to the seller first?


Don't close the case until you get your refund. Have you looked up the tracking number on the USPS website?


----------



## jmc3007

tracking estimates delivery for Monday, and no I haven't click any button with the second request yet. I didn't understand how eBay progress already shows "it was completed", like the progress bars are marked green.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> tracking estimates delivery for Monday, and no I haven't click any button with the second request yet. I didn't understand how eBay progress already shows "it was completed", like the progress bars are marked green.


It might say completed because you've already shipped the bag, so your part is complete. You don't have to do anything. I believe that once the seller issues the refund, the return will close automatically.

Ebay might have a different screen for a undisputed return vs. one that was escalated.


----------



## quinna

Has anyone been able to see their ebay bucks page for a while? For at least a month or two I haven't been able to see them when I click the link. It just goes to the generic watch page. I've tried different browsers and still nothing.


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Has anyone been able to see their ebay bucks page for a while? For at least a month or two I haven't been able to see them when I click the link. It just goes to the generic watch page. I've tried different browsers and still nothing.


Yes, I can see mine. Yesterday, when I clicked on some ebay links, it took me to a sales event page.


----------



## kimber418

I would so appreciate some advice on this one........UGH!
Yesterday I received an email from a woman I sold a beautiful pair of Jude Francis turquoise and diamond huggie earrings  and turquoise charms with diamonds to back in July 2015.  The sale went very well and I never heard from her again until yesterday....March 28, 2018.

This is what she wrote to me:
"I found out today from a Jude Frances representative that the earrings you sold me were fake!
I became concerned when the loops didn’t have the JF on them as my others did & the diamonds did not have the light coming through. The rep. confirmed that they were not theirs."
XXXX(singed her name)
**************************************************
Needless to say I was in shock!  The earrings are 100% authentic and bought from a local high end boutique jewelry store in my city in 2006.   I am pretty certain I sent her the original receipt with the earrings.  I started looking for it yesterday and gave up because I realized I included it with the shipment.   The jewelry store is now closed and they did have another location in Texas that I am going to look into if something comes of this.  When I sold these earrings in 2015 they were already at least 9 years old but in brand new condition. (I do not know when they were actually made).   
Can anyone give me any advice on what I should do?   She has had the earrings now for almost 3 years (this July).
Again I want to add that I would never in my life buy or sell fake designer jewelry.  I am 10000% sure this are real Jude Francis charms and diamond earrings.

"THANK YOU" to anyone who has insight or experience dealing with this.   I have been on Ebay since 1999 and have all positive feedback.  I hope it is OK if I post a photo of the earrings I sold to this person.  If not just let me know and I will take them down.


----------



## whateve

kimber418 said:


> I would so appreciate some advice on this one........UGH!
> Yesterday I received an email from a woman I sold a beautiful pair of Jude Francis turquoise and diamond huggie earrings  and turquoise charms with diamonds to back in July 2015.  The sale went very well and I never heard from her again until yesterday....March 28, 2018.
> 
> This is what she wrote to me:
> "I found out today from a Jude Frances representative that the earrings you sold me were fake!
> I became concerned when the loops didn’t have the JF on them as my others did & the diamonds did not have the light coming through. The rep. confirmed that they were not theirs."
> XXXX(singed her name)
> **************************************************
> Needless to say I was in shock!  The earrings are 100% authentic and bought from a local high end boutique jewelry store in my city in 2006.   I am pretty certain I sent her the original receipt with the earrings.  I started looking for it yesterday and gave up because I realized I included it with the shipment.   The jewelry store is now closed and they did have another location in Texas that I am going to look into if something comes of this.  When I sold these earrings in 2015 they were already at least 9 years old but in brand new condition. (I do not know when they were actually made).
> Can anyone give me any advice on what I should do?   She has had the earrings now for almost 3 years (this July).
> Again I want to add that I would never in my life buy or sell fake designer jewelry.  I am 10000% sure this are real Jude Francis charms and diamond earrings.
> 
> "THANK YOU" to anyone who has insight or experience dealing with this.   I have been on Ebay since 1999 and have all positive feedback.  I hope it is OK if I post a photo of the earrings I sold to this person.  If not just let me know and I will take them down.
> View attachment 4017695


Too much time has past for her to get her money back. Plus you have no way of knowing that the earrings she took to the Jude Frances rep were the same ones she bought from you. You don't have to do anything. If she had any doubts, she should have had the authenticity checked when she first got them. If you want them authenticated, you should post pictures in the appropriate authentication thread.


----------



## kimber418

whateve said:


> Too much time has past for her to get her money back. Plus you have no way of knowing that the earrings she took to the Jude Frances rep were the same ones she bought from you. You don't have to do anything. If she had any doubts, she should have had the authenticity checked when she first got them. If you want them authenticated, you should post pictures in the appropriate authentication thread.




Thank you whateve for your insight.   I will see where this goes from here....


----------



## BeenBurned

_"Dear buyer,

After over 2.5 years, there's nothing I can do for you. The earrings I sold were authentic, the receipt was sent with your purchase and had there been an issue at the time, that was when to send your concerns.

I purchased the earrings from (store), now out of business but I will say that if a current Jude Francis rep is questioning them, that person might be comparing a 12 year old item to current styles. Manufacturers change details on items and comparisons must be apples to apples. 

I assure you that the earrings you bought are authentic but after this amount of time, there's nothing I can do." _

*AND ADD HER TO YOUR BBL!!*


----------



## kimber418

Thank you for your reply BeenBurned-I do appreciate it!

DONE!


----------



## restricter

This isn’t an eBay question but I’d love some opinions.  I consigned a limited edition LV with a local consignment shop.  They called me today and told me to pick it up, as they’d been unable to sell it and a couple of other small items.

The owner had my items in a shopping bag, pulled them out at light speed to show me and tried to hustle me out.  Since my LV wasn’t in its dust bag, I opened the bag to make sure it was still there.  It was and so was an ink mark on the top of the bag.   The bag is a frame satchel (Cuir Cinema Intrigue) and the mark was on the frame.  It was blatantly obvious.

When I pointed it out, the owner’s immediate response was: (1) we don’t use ink and (2) maybe it was there when I brought it in.

Her tags are hand written and in ink and I pointed that out.  I demolished her next argument by saying, wouldn’t she have noted the ink on the  consignment form and priced the bag accordingly if it was there when I brought it in?

She then snatched the bag from my hands and told me to leave it with her and she has someone who can get the ink out.   

I’m not optimistic about the results she’s bound to get and will deal with that when it happens, most likely telling her that since she broke it, she bought it.  I have pictures from when it was in my possession and the consignment forms to back up my position.

I want to leave a review on Yelp because her behavior and attitude call for it.  My question is timing.  Do I do it now, for leverage or wait until she’s really bungled things and I have to threaten to drag her to small claims court?

You can tell I’m not very optimistic about how this will go.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> This isn’t an eBay question but I’d love some opinions.  I consigned a limited edition LV with a local consignment shop.  They called me today and told me to pick it up, as they’d been unable to sell it and a couple of other small items.
> 
> The owner had my items in a shopping bag, pulled them out at light speed to show me and tried to hustle me out.  Since my LV wasn’t in its dust bag, I opened the bag to make sure it was still there.  It was and so was an ink mark on the top of the bag.   The bag is a frame satchel (Cuir Cinema Intrigue) and the mark was on the frame.  It was blatantly obvious.
> 
> When I pointed it out, the owner’s immediate response was: (1) we don’t use ink and (2) maybe it was there when I brought it in.
> 
> Her tags are hand written and in ink and I pointed that out.  I demolished her next argument by saying, wouldn’t she have noted the ink on the  consignment form and priced the bag accordingly if it was there when I brought it in?
> 
> She then snatched the bag from my hands and told me to leave it with her and she has someone who can get the ink out.
> 
> I’m not optimistic about the results she’s bound to get and will deal with that when it happens, most likely telling her that since she broke it, she bought it.  I have pictures from when it was in my possession and the consignment forms to back up my position.
> 
> I want to leave a review on Yelp because her behavior and attitude call for it.  My question is timing.  Do I do it now, for leverage or wait until she’s really bungled things and I have to threaten to drag her to small claims court?
> 
> You can tell I’m not very optimistic about how this will go.


I wouldn't leave the review until everything is resolved. You are hoping for the best possible outcome and you aren't going to get that if you antagonize her.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> I wouldn't leave the review until everything is resolved. You are hoping for the best possible outcome and you aren't going to get that if you antagonize her.



Thanks!  I’m just really ticked off and it helps to have a second opinion.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> This isn’t an eBay question but I’d love some opinions.  I consigned a limited edition LV with a local consignment shop.  They called me today and told me to pick it up, as they’d been unable to sell it and a couple of other small items.
> 
> The owner had my items in a shopping bag, pulled them out at light speed to show me and tried to hustle me out.  Since my LV wasn’t in its dust bag, I opened the bag to make sure it was still there.  It was and so was an ink mark on the top of the bag.   The bag is a frame satchel (Cuir Cinema Intrigue) and the mark was on the frame.  It was blatantly obvious.
> 
> When I pointed it out, the owner’s immediate response was: (1) we don’t use ink and (2) maybe it was there when I brought it in.
> 
> Her tags are hand written and in ink and I pointed that out.  I demolished her next argument by saying, wouldn’t she have noted the ink on the  consignment form and priced the bag accordingly if it was there when I brought it in?
> 
> She then snatched the bag from my hands and told me to leave it with her and she has someone who can get the ink out.
> 
> I’m not optimistic about the results she’s bound to get and will deal with that when it happens, most likely telling her that since she broke it, she bought it.  I have pictures from when it was in my possession and the consignment forms to back up my position.
> 
> I want to leave a review on Yelp because her behavior and attitude call for it.  My question is timing.  Do I do it now, for leverage or wait until she’s really bungled things and I have to threaten to drag her to small claims court?
> 
> You can tell I’m not very optimistic about how this will go.





whateve said:


> I wouldn't leave the review until everything is resolved. You are hoping for the best possible outcome and you aren't going to get that if you antagonize her.





restricter said:


> Thanks!  I’m just really ticked off and it helps to have a second opinion.


I agree with @whateve but I might tell her that "I came here because of your good reputation. I trust you'll do right by me. Word of mouth can be the best or the worst type of advertising and you know as well as I that the ink wasn't there when I brought the bag in." 

Depending on the value of the amount of loss, you might even consider small claims if they don't resolve it appropriately. Presumably, the shop is local and filing a small claims action is inexpensive. You wouldn't have anything to lose other than the filing fee.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with @whateve but I might tell her that "I came here because of your good reputation. I trust you'll do right by me. Word of mouth can be the best or the worst type of advertising and you know as well as I that the ink wasn't there when I brought the bag in."
> 
> Depending on the value of the amount of loss, you might even consider small claims if they don't resolve it appropriately. Presumably, the shop is local and filing a small claims action is inexpensive. You wouldn't have anything to lose other than the filing fee.



Oh believe me, I’m prepared to file a complaint in small claims if I have to.  Hopefully, it won’t come to that but she’s already made a couple of missteps in her handling of the situation.


----------



## jmc3007

I posted about 2 returns above, question is what to do or how to let ebay know that seller has no intention of picking up the missed package at the post office? It’s been at her local post office since Monday. I don’t want it back as my return address is on the label. Seller has problems accepting the fact that she sold a replica and not happy when ebay decided in my favor with shipping return label. TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> I posted about 2 returns above, question is what to do or how to let ebay know that seller has no intention of picking up the missed package at the post office? It’s been at her local post office since Monday. I don’t want it back as my return address is on the label. Seller has problems accepting the fact that she sold a replica and not happy when ebay decided in my favor with shipping return label. TIA


Call ebay and have them look at the tracking showing that the seller hasn't picked up the package. Explain that she's not picking it up, expecting not to have to issue the refund if she doesn't accept it. Request (strongly) that it's time for them to close the dispute in your favor and issue your refund.


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> Call ebay and have them look at the tracking showing that the seller hasn't picked up the package. Explain that she's not picking it up, expecting not to have to issue the refund if she doesn't accept it. Request (strongly) that it's time for them to close the dispute in your favor and issue your refund.


Will do!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jmc3007 said:


> I posted about 2 returns above, question is what to do or how to let ebay know that seller has no intention of picking up the missed package at the post office? It’s been at her local post office since Monday. I don’t want it back as my return address is on the label. Seller has problems accepting the fact that she sold a replica and not happy when ebay decided in my favor with shipping return label. TIA


The post office allows almost 20 days for package pick-ups so I think you'd have to wait until that amount of time passes? Someone could be away on vacay or something, so it's only after almost 3 weeks that they assume the package won't be retrieved and then send it back. I would assume ebay would tell you that you have to wait it out.


----------



## jmc3007

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The post office allows almost 20 days for package pick-ups so I think you'd have to wait until that amount of time passes? Someone could be away on vacay or something, so it's only after almost 3 weeks that they assume the package won't be retrieved and then send it back. I would assume ebay would tell you that you have to wait it out.


I took BB advice and called ebay, they made notes and successfully closet out the case and refunded me by the time I hung up! It’ll take a few days for money to hit PP since that was my payment method. Told the rep that since seller stands behind her product (NOT!!) she should claim it from post office. Obviously no owner with a genuine designer bag worth 1.5K would leave it at post office for a week, that’s the irony. If she’s away she’d reschedule for redelivery for upon her return, but nada is happened.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jmc3007 said:


> I took BB advice and called ebay, they made notes and successfully closet out the case and refunded me by the time I hung up! It’ll take a few days for money to hit PP since that was my payment method. Told the rep that since seller stands behind her product (NOT!!) she should claim it from post office. Obviously no owner with a genuine designer bag worth 1.5K would leave it at post office for a week, that’s the irony. If she’s away she’d reschedule for redelivery for upon her return, but nada is happened.


I don't know what a BB is, but I'm glad it worked out for you It is very hard to get to the post office when you work all day and they close the pick up windows so early. I have often left designer bags I ordered just sitting there because it takes 7+ days to get down there. Not a fun place to retrieve packages. Even when you ask for a re-schedule they don't always do it. Ebay & the post office are equally frustrating!!


----------



## jmc3007

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't know what a BB is, but I'm glad it worked out for you It is very hard to get to the post office when you work all day and they close the pick up windows so early. I have often left designer bags I ordered just sitting there because it takes 7+ days to get down there. Not a fun place to retrieve packages. Even when you ask for a re-schedule they don't always do it. Ebay & the post office are equally frustrating!!


*BeenBurned* I referenced. My go to guru


----------



## Mulberrygal

I sold a new Pandora bracelet over 3 weeks ago and received an email from the buyer a couple of days ago complaining they hadn't received it and had paid nearly a month ago.

I checked the tracking details that were displayed on EBay (2 clicks!) and 'delivery had been attempted, a while you were out card left" .........all just couple of days after payment had been received.
I posted the item the day the buyer paid and I also emailed her that day stating it had been dispatched and the tracking information updated.

I emailed her all these details and she's said she'll go to the Post Office today to see if they still have it!! Grghhhhhh......my guess is she either changed her mind or I know not what?.? Royal Mail would have stated on the card they keep items for 18 days, I expect it's on its way back to me by now and she probably knows that. It's been 25 days and the turnaround time is slow for the return........I've been in this position before 

Buyers like this make me so    WHY WOULD YOU BUY SOMETHING,THEN NOT ACCEPT IT!!

What would you do? I'm sure she'll soon be asking for her money back and the item hasn't come back to me yet.........my best option is that it's lost as at least I can claim the full amount back from RM. If it comes back to me I've lost a month and the postage cost and I've got the hassle of re-selling


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> I sold a new Pandora bracelet over 3 weeks ago and received an email from the buyer a couple of days ago complaining they hadn't received it and had paid nearly a month ago.
> 
> I checked the tracking details that were displayed on EBay (2 clicks!) and 'delivery had been attempted, a while you were out card left" .........all just couple of days after payment had been received.
> I posted the item the day the buyer paid and I also emailed her that day stating it had been dispatched and the tracking information updated.
> 
> I emailed her all these details and she's said she'll go to the Post Office today to see if they still have it!! Grghhhhhh......my guess is she either changed her mind or I know not what?.? Royal Mail would have stated on the card they keep items for 18 days, I expect it's on its way back to me by now and she probably knows that. It's been 25 days and the turnaround time is slow for the return........I've been in this position before
> 
> Buyers like this make me so    WHY WOULD YOU BUY SOMETHING,THEN NOT ACCEPT IT!!
> 
> What would you do? I'm sure she'll soon be asking for her money back and the item hasn't come back to me yet.........my best option is that it's lost as at least I can claim the full amount back from RM. If it comes back to me I've lost a month and the postage cost and I've got the hassle of re-selling


If the buyer opened INR, respond with tracking and pointing out that delivery was attempted and a notice left. Also call ebay and have them look at the tracking to see that she didn't retrieve the package but that you'd sent and clearly delivery was attempted. Point out to ebay that this isn't your fault as the seller that the item may be returned to sender because of the buyer's irresponsibility. 

While you still may lose the dispute, you should get it notated on your account that this wasn't your fault. 

It's a crapshoot how ebay will find in this case.


----------



## whateve

I sold something to someone on Mercari and her address doesn't include her last name, just her initial. Is this a problem? I googled her and I think I found her last name and it appears that it is a single family house and probably only 3 people live in that house, one of which shares her last name.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I sold something to someone on Mercari and her address doesn't include her last name, just her initial. Is this a problem? I googled her and I think I found her last name and it appears that it is a single family house and probably only 3 people live in that house, one of which shares her last name.


I've had it happen and have never had a problem. 

Does Mercari use Paypal? If so, as long as the shipping address is the same as that on the transaction, you'll be fine.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I've had it happen and have never had a problem.
> 
> Does Mercari use Paypal? If so, as long as the shipping address is the same as that on the transaction, you'll be fine.


Thanks. No, it doesn't go through Paypal. They keep the money until the buyer and seller rate the transaction, which is within 3 days of delivery, then they do bank transfer. It is a little cheaper than ebay because you don't have to pay paypal fees.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks. No, it doesn't go through Paypal. They keep the money until the buyer and seller rate the transaction, which is within 3 days of delivery, then they do bank transfer. It is a little cheaper than ebay because you don't have to pay paypal fees.


You could always call Mercari (or email) to ask about it. But I have had payments without names, with just initials, with business names that differed from the buyer name, etc. and haven't ever had issues. (And although this is slightly OT, I've also had cases where I'm unable to generate a label unless I change the zip code, change the city, or other cases where either the post office has made changes or the abbreviations don't match what the post office needs. And for those cases, I've never had issues either.)


----------



## Mulberrygal

BeenBurned said:


> If the buyer opened INR, respond with tracking and pointing out that delivery was attempted and a notice left. Also call ebay and have them look at the tracking to see that she didn't retrieve the package but that you'd sent and clearly delivery was attempted. Point out to ebay that this isn't your fault as the seller that the item may be returned to sender because of the buyer's irresponsibility.
> 
> While you still may lose the dispute, you should get it notated on your account that this wasn't your fault.
> 
> It's a crapshoot how ebay will find in this case.



Thanks BeenBurned, starngley enough she didn't open an INR but just emailed me. I haven't heard back from her even though she said she'd contact me one way or the other after she'd been to the Post Office Tuesday. ...........well, I had to check another tracking in my account today and was flaberghastered to see her details showed at the top of my account saying COLLECTED 5th April! Lucky for me Royal Mail held onto it far longer than the 18 calendar days they state  the full details also still state delivery was attempted on 9th March so if she leaves bad feedback stating delivery was over a month I will fight it   But hopefully that won't be the case and that's the last I hear of it

But who would wait a monty before wondering where your goods where and chasing......and then leave it another 3 days before bothering to do anything about it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I sold something to someone on Mercari and her address doesn't include her last name, just her initial. Is this a problem? I googled her and I think I found her last name and it appears that it is a single family house and probably only 3 people live in that house, one of which shares her last name.



Mercari allows any name for the shipping name. I use a different last name on that site actually because when I first signed up it seemed a little sketchy and I wasn’t sure if I wanted to use my real last name. It doesn’t match my billing info etc.


----------



## whateve

On one of my ebay accounts, my free listings disappeared! They aren't showing as an offer at all. All I'm seeing are the vehicle listings and the tech offer.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> On one of my ebay accounts, my free listings disappeared! They aren't showing as an offer at all. All I'm seeing are the vehicle listings and the tech offer.


Hmmm. Hopefully it's just a temporary glitch. I got the Tech offer and accepted it, even though I have no Tech I need to sell. You never know!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> On one of my ebay accounts, my free listings disappeared! They aren't showing as an offer at all. All I'm seeing are the vehicle listings and the tech offer.





Catbird9 said:


> Hmmm. Hopefully it's just a temporary glitch. I got the Tech offer and accepted it, even though I have no Tech I need to sell. You never know!


It's a glitch. Someone called ebay about it. 

The freebies are there. You just can't see them but if you list something, it should show as $.00 charge.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> On one of my ebay accounts, my free listings disappeared! They aren't showing as an offer at all. All I'm seeing are the vehicle listings and the tech offer.


@whateve
BTW, although this is slightly OT, remember you posted about the promotion through mid-April for 25% off FVFs for new listings? Apparently it was a glitch but for those of us who'd accepted the offer, we got a message saying they'd honor it.

Well so far, only one item I sold since then showed the promo. All other sales have full FVF charges.

Are you finding the same?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> @whateve
> BTW, although this is slightly OT, remember you posted about the promotion through mid-April for 25% off FVFs for new listings? Apparently it was a glitch but for those of us who'd accepted the offer, we got a message saying they'd honor it.
> 
> Well so far, only one item I sold since then showed the promo. All other sales have full FVF charges.
> 
> Are you finding the same?


I've gotten the promo on about 10 sales. It only applies to listings you either created or modified during the short period that the promo was still active. I had relisted most of my more expensive items then, and modified a few more. Anything I listed or modified after they canceled the promotion doesn't count.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Hmmm. Hopefully it's just a temporary glitch. I got the Tech offer and accepted it, even though I have no Tech I need to sell. You never know!


Me too. I activate most offers even when I have no intention of using them. I thought maybe the acceptance of the tech offer is what caused them to disappear.


BeenBurned said:


> It's a glitch. Someone called ebay about it.
> 
> The freebies are there. You just can't see them but if you list something, it should show as $.00 charge.


Thanks. I was hoping that was the case. The thing is, I used some of them already but I can't remember how many. It would be nice to know how many I have left.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've gotten the promo on about 10 sales. It only applies to listings you either created or modified during the short period that the promo was still active. I had relisted most of my more expensive items then, and modified a few more. Anything I listed or modified after they canceled the promotion doesn't count.


Ah, okay. I thought it was any new or sell similar that were posted during the entire period original duration would be eligible. That's really not fair though because I thought I had a month to post the listings and they ended it way before. 


whateve said:


> The thing is, I used some of them already but I can't remember how many. It would be nice to know how many I have left.


I think if you check, you'll see the freebies back again.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Ah, okay. I thought it was any new or sell similar that were posted during the entire period original duration would be eligible. That's really not fair though because I thought I had a month to post the listings and they ended it way before.
> 
> I think if you check, you'll see the freebies back again.


Yes, they are back, and I got 50 more free.

I agree it isn't fair. I was lucky that I relisted a lot of listings at the beginning. All those listings are ending tomorrow.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Yes, they are back, and I got 50 more free.
> 
> I agree it isn't fair. I was lucky that I relisted a lot of listings at the beginning. All those listings are ending tomorrow.


The 50 new ones are only good until the 10th.


----------



## ArielNature

Hi everyone! 
Would you block someone who after making several low offers (that were declined) makes a reasonable offer but then retracts it? Will this be a troublesome buyer?


----------



## Catbird9

ArielNature said:


> Hi everyone!
> Would you block someone who after making several low offers (that were declined) makes a reasonable offer but then retracts it? Will this be a troublesome buyer?


Yes, I would block them.


----------



## BeenBurned

ArielNature said:


> Hi everyone!
> Would you block someone who after making several low offers (that were declined) makes a reasonable offer but then retracts it? Will this be a troublesome buyer?


I would too


----------



## ArielNature

Thank BeenBurned and Catbird9, I already blocked that buyer, better save than sorry!


----------



## nicole0612

Is there a way to make international listings show up by default instead of just when there are no search matches in US listings?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Is there a way to make international listings show up by default instead of just when there are no search matches in US listings?


On a desktop on the search, at the left, down near the bottom is "Item location." It is automatically set to default but you can change that to worldwide.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> On a desktop on the search, at the left, down near the bottom is "Item location." It is automatically set to default but you can change that to worldwide.



Thank you Whateve!


----------



## JadaStormy

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I've seen several _auctions_ with a best offer option So there is an opening bid of say $400 and the seller is accepting offers. Assuming they meant to add the BO option, what offers are they looking for? 

I honestly don't understand if they are willing to take less than the opening bid, or if they want offers for over that price? Can someone explain the logic?


----------



## jellyv

JadaStormy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I've seen several *auctions *with a best offer option


Have never seen that. Only "fixed price" with Best Offer. Can you link an example of an auction doing this?

In normal usage, i.e., fixed price with BO, the offer is presumed to be lower than the stated opening fixed price, of course.


----------



## Haughty

jellyv said:


> Have never seen that. Only "fixed price" with Best Offer. Can you link an example of an auction doing this?
> 
> In normal usage, i.e., fixed price with BO, the offer is presumed to be lower than the stated opening fixed price, of course.


----------



## Catbird9

JadaStormy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I've seen several _auctions_ with a best offer option So there is an opening bid of say $400 and the seller is accepting offers. Assuming they meant to add the BO option, what offers are they looking for?
> 
> I honestly don't understand if they are willing to take less than the opening bid, or if they want offers for over that price? Can someone explain the logic?


eBay recently had a promotional offer for final value fee discount if you listed auction style with offer enabled. I suspect that is why you're seeing this type of listing. I agree it is a bit confusing!


----------



## Haughty

I watched one of those.     I believe you can offer them something over their opening bid.  If they accept, I guess you get the item at a price you’re willing to pay and don’t have to watch it continue to go up.   Kinda like BIN in reverse

Hopefully that makes sense


----------



## JadaStormy

jellyv said:


> Have never seen that. Only "fixed price" with Best Offer. Can you link an example of an auction doing this?
> 
> In normal usage, i.e., fixed price with BO, the offer is presumed to be lower than the stated opening fixed price, of course.


----------



## Haughty

JadaStormy said:


> View attachment 4031362



I forgot to mention that is just what I surmised from watching the auction.   I could be way out in left field.   LOL.


----------



## jellyv

JadaStormy said:


> View attachment 4031362



Weird! Thanks for showing it here. Guaranteed to confuse, because "Best Offer" language has always meant *lower than* the opening price.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I've seen several _auctions_ with a best offer option So there is an opening bid of say $400 and the seller is accepting offers. Assuming they meant to add the BO option, what offers are they looking for?
> 
> I honestly don't understand if they are willing to take less than the opening bid, or if they want offers for over that price? Can someone explain the logic?


I figure you can offer lower than the opening bid if you want. Most of these that I've seen have a fairly high starting price. You could also offer the amount of the opening bid so if it is accepted, you don't have to wait for the auction to end.


----------



## JadaStormy

It looks like they sold it to first bidder. Or maybe the first bid ends the auction? But then on the other screen it shows best offer. So confusing. I guess in the future I'll bid and see what happens, just like a regular auction.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> It looks like they sold it to first bidder. Or maybe the first bid ends the auction? But then on the other screen it shows best offer. So confusing. I guess in the future I'll bid and see what happens, just like a regular auction.
> 
> View attachment 4031464
> View attachment 4031465


It sold to the best offer. You can't see what it actually sold for. If you have the item number, you can look it up on watchcount to see what offer was accepted.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> It sold to the best offer. You can't see what it actually sold for. If you have the item number, you can look it up on watchcount to see what offer was accepted.



Well now I'm even more confused. The first page shows one bid, sold for $400. Watchcount hasn't updated with the sold information yet. Typically when an item sells by best offer the price is marked out.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Well now I'm even more confused. The first page shows one bid, sold for $400. Watchcount hasn't updated with the sold information yet. Typically when an item sells by best offer the price is marked out.


I saw one of these where the sold price showed as zero.

I don't think watchcount works for these. It just shows as sold for the minimum bid.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> I saw one of these where the sold price showed as zero.
> 
> I don't think watchcount works for these. It just shows as sold for the minimum bid.



Now when I look at the completed listings on ebay is shows one bid at $500. But when you click on the listing it shows $400. So you were right, it did sell as a best offer.


----------



## MAGJES

I had to refund a buyer for a small sale that I made on ebay. She purchased and When I went to package up the item I noticed a problem with the item that I missed when I listed. I messaged her and explained...then I refunded.  She wants me to cancel the sale on my end so that it will not show as an unpaid item on her end. If I cancel will this hurt my seller status in any way?


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I had to refund a buyer for a small sale that I made on ebay. She purchased and When I went to package up the item I noticed a problem with the item that I missed when I listed. I messaged her and explained...then I refunded.  She wants me to cancel the sale on my end so that it will not show as an unpaid item on her end. If I cancel will this hurt my seller status in any way?


It will show as unpaid on her end, but she won't get a strike because you didn't open an unpaid item case. If you cancel the sale, the unpaid will go away and I believe you will get your fees back. If the reason for the cancellation is that the buyer requested, you won't get a defect, but if you put the reason as you were unable to fill the order, that will show on your account. It won't actually hurt your seller status unless you do this multiple times. You are allowed to have a small percentage of defects.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Is there a beware of Sellers Thread somewhere in here? I cannot find one anywhere?  I want to report a Seller!  Thank you!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Anyone ever had a usps priority package go from "out for delivery" to delayed??   I shipped something April 9th, it was out for delivery on April 11th and now still shows "delayed".  I called usps when it first showed delayed and the lady assured me it would be delivered yesterday, well that didn't happen and status hasn't moved since April 11th....just wondered if this had ever happened to anyone else??!


----------



## BeenBurned

debbiesdaughter said:


> Anyone ever had a usps priority package go from "out for delivery" to delayed??   I shipped something April 9th, it was out for delivery on April 11th and now still shows "delayed".  I called usps when it first showed delayed and the lady assured me it would be delivered yesterday, well that didn't happen and status hasn't moved since April 11th....just wondered if this had ever happened to anyone else??!


I actually had 2 of them recently, one on March 30 and one on March 31. Both said that shipping was "delayed" yet several hours later, tracking showed delivery on the same day both times.

From the tracking: _"The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available."_


----------



## debbiesdaughter

BeenBurned said:


> I actually had 2 of them recently, one on March 30 and one on March 31. Both said that shipping was "delayed" yet several hours later, tracking showed delivery on the same day both times.
> 
> From the tracking: _"The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available."_


So what do you think about several DAYS later not updating???!!


----------



## BeenBurned

debbiesdaughter said:


> So what do you think about several DAYS later not updating???!!


Ugh! Has the buyer complained about not getting it? If not, she may have received it and tracking just didn't update. 

IMO, you should just sit tight. If the buyer didn't receive it, you can be sure she'll contact you. And if she did get it, all's good. 

The problem with contacting a buyer in a case like this is that some dishonest buyers will claim non-receipt if made aware of the lack of tracking to prove delivery and may open a case.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! Has the buyer complained about not getting it? If not, she may have received it and tracking just didn't update.
> 
> IMO, you should just sit tight. If the buyer didn't receive it, you can be sure she'll contact you. And if she did get it, all's good.
> 
> The problem with contacting a buyer in a case like this is that some dishonest buyers will claim non-receipt if made aware of the lack of tracking to prove delivery and may open a case.



This was actually a poshmark label so they are technically the ones responsible, they said they will step in if the buyer hasn't received it by April 23rd, however...I do not get paid until usps marks as delivered so I'm really concerned with how this is going to go.  I'm sure its going to be ok it just stinks because this was my first "big" sale on poshmark and now I won't get paid or anything until buyer receives item or poshmark decides to step in....and my bag is who knows where...


----------



## BeenBurned

debbiesdaughter said:


> This was actually a poshmark label so they are technically the ones responsible, they said they will step in if the buyer hasn't received it by April 23rd, however...I do not get paid until usps marks as delivered so I'm really concerned with how this is going to go.  I'm sure its going to be ok it just stinks because this was my first "big" sale on poshmark and now I won't get paid or anything until buyer receives item or poshmark decides to step in....and my bag is who knows where...


You can look up the direct phone number to the post office in the buyer's zip code and call them. Since it clearly arrived there and was "out for delivery," they have records (or they should) of what happened following the last scan. 

They can also determine who the carrier was who scanned it and if it was a misscan, i.e., should have been as "delivered" rather than delayed, they should be able to fix it or at least send you documentation stating such.


----------



## meepabeep

debbiesdaughter said:


> Anyone ever had a usps priority package go from "out for delivery" to delayed??   I shipped something April 9th, it was out for delivery on April 11th and now still shows "delayed".  I called usps when it first showed delayed and the lady assured me it would be delivered yesterday, well that didn't happen and status hasn't moved since April 11th....just wondered if this had ever happened to anyone else??!


Yes, I had one last week that went from "out for delivery" to delayed. It showed up the next day, but still. Not to mention most of my packages have been late in the last few months.. They show up at my local distribution center on time, depart on time, then are "in transit" for another day. The center and my PO are maybe 20 minutes from each other.


----------



## restricter

Hi, I need some advice.  I’ve got a buyer who didn’t read the description or look at the pictures and is returning the item.  

Reason: Doesn't seem authentic
Comments
Sorry before I order this pendant picture on eBay . I thought the pendant is 100./. Yellow gold. But when I received the pendant have haft white gold & haft yellow gold. Also today 4/17/2018 the pendant have sending return to you by USPS Tracking - 9502110594408107308450 In this week you will received your item pendant back. Please credit back money to my paypal account. $700.00 Thank you

I haven’t approved anything and I’m really not sure what to do.  

I do have a return policy so that may be why he’s automatically mailing it back.  I also charge a restocking fee and I intend to charge it.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Hi, I need some advice.  I’ve got a buyer who didn’t read the description or look at the pictures and is returning the item.
> 
> Reason: Doesn't seem authentic
> Comments
> Sorry before I order this pendant picture on eBay . I thought the pendant is 100./. Yellow gold. But when I received the pendant have haft white gold & haft yellow gold. Also today 4/17/2018 the pendant have sending return to you by USPS Tracking - 9502110594408107308450 In this week you will received your item pendant back. Please credit back money to my paypal account. $700.00 Thank you
> 
> I haven’t approved anything and I’m really not sure what to do.
> 
> I do have a return policy so that may be why he’s automatically mailing it back.  I also charge a restocking fee and I intend to charge it.


UGH! 
'The buyer sounds new and unaware of how ebay works. 

Here's my take. From the listing, I'd have to say that IMO, it does look like all gold. It's only after looking carefully at the pictures and inscription that I see that the round outer circle is marked "steel" and then, I could see a difference in colors. And you clearly describe as gold and stainless, so had the buyer read the description, she would have known that it was 2-toned.

Clearly, she did NOT read! 

This is how I'd respond (insert eyeroll - another BB letter):

_"Dear buyer, 

I'm sorry you aren't happy with the pendant. Please look again at the listing because the pictures show the "steel" markings on the circular ring and the description states that it's stainless steel (silver) and gold.  I do have a return policy and will gladly accept the return. 

Note that with my return policy, I charge a restocking fee as shown in the listing.  That's why (in the future), returns should always go through the ebay transaction. That is for your protection as well as my own. 

Once received and condition is as sent, I'll issue a refund to your paypal account. 

Sincerely, 
Seller"_

@restricter - you can opt to add a comment about either deducting for the restocking fee or deducting the postage. (I didn't include that.)


----------



## restricter

Update: the buyer used their own postage and supposedly, eBay can reflect the reason as buyer’s remorse based on the text of the comment, which means I can charge my 15%.  I have a case note reference number so hopefully they weren’t bs’ing me.  Ugh.  Stupid buyer!


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> UGH!
> 'The buyer sounds new and unaware of how ebay works.
> 
> Here's my take. From the listing, I'd have to say that IMO, it does look like all gold. It's only after looking carefully at the pictures and inscription that I see that the round outer circle is marked "steel" and then, I could see a difference in colors. And you clearly describe as gold and stainless, so had the buyer read the description, she would have known that it was 2-toned.
> 
> Clearly, she did NOT read!
> 
> This is how I'd respond (insert eyeroll - another BB letter):
> 
> _"Dear buyer,
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't happy with the pendant. Please look again at the listing because the pictures show the "steel" markings on the circular ring and the description states that it's stainless steel (silver) and gold.  I do have a return policy and will gladly accept the return.
> 
> Note that with my return policy, I charge a restocking fee as shown in the listing.  That's why (in the future), returns should always go through the ebay transaction. That is for your protection as well as my own.
> 
> Once received and condition is as sent, I'll issue a refund to your paypal account.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Seller"_
> 
> @restricter - you can opt to add a comment about either deducting for the restocking fee or deducting the postage. (I didn't include that.)



I’ll wait until my item is back in my hands, eBay does what they said and then I’ll refund the buyer minus the 15%.  

BTW, on my screen the pendant is clearly two colors and anyone who’s familiar with this particular pendant knows that’s how they are made.

In other news, I just blocked someone else for lowball offers both via the offer button which were automatically denied and by message.  Is there a full moon or something?

As always, BeenBurned, thanks!  You’re the best!


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> I’ll wait until my item is back in my hands, eBay does what they said and then I’ll refund the buyer minus the 15%.
> 
> BTW, on my screen the pendant is clearly two colors and anyone who’s familiar with this particular pendant knows that’s how they are made.
> 
> In other news, I just blocked someone else for lowball offers both via the offer button which were automatically denied and by message.  Is there a full moon or something?
> 
> As always, BeenBurned, thanks!  You’re the best!


Since the buyer didn't go through ebay for the return, you'll probably have to call to get your fees back.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> BTW, on my screen the pendant is clearly two colors and anyone who’s familiar with this particular pendant knows that’s how they are made.


I'm not criticizing your listing or pictures. I'm just pointing out that buyers who don't read and may not know the item they're buying might not have noticed the differences in the colors. 

Absolutely, someone who knows what they're buying wouldn't have made the mistake that the buyer made. 

Fortunately, she didn't file SNAD since had she done so, even though you are correct in your listing, you'd have had to pay for the return shipping label and wouldn't have been able to retain the 15%.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> Since the buyer didn't go through ebay for the return, you'll probably have to call to get your fees back.



Bless you for reminding me of that!  Xoxoxo


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not criticizing your listing or pictures. I'm just pointing out that buyers who don't read and may not know the item they're buying might not have noticed the differences in the colors.
> 
> Absolutely, someone who knows what they're buying wouldn't have made the mistake that the buyer made.
> 
> Fortunately, she didn't file SNAD since had she done so, even though you are correct in your listing, you'd have had to pay for the return shipping label and wouldn't have been able to retain the 15%.



You know what really galls me?  That pendant traveled all the way to Hawaii.  I’d love to be in Hawaii right about now.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I need advice, please. I purchased a (recently discontinued) Bobbi Brown foundation that was listed NWOT. Three days after winning the bid and paying (since seller hadn’t shipped yet), I read feedback only to find out seller has several negatives (not shipping, canceling order if highest bid is too low, not communicating & SNAD). I received it today and am sure the foundation was watered down. I’ve used it for years, and it normally has a very thick texture; the one I received is extremely watery. The price was pretty good but I know it can’t be new— plus I don’t want a watered down version. I’m just not sure how to proceed... I’ve never done a SNAD or complained. Should I just cut my losses for an inexpensive item?


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> I need advice, please. I purchased a (recently discontinued) Bobbi Brown foundation that was listed NWOT. Three days after winning the bid and paying (since seller hadn’t shipped yet), I read feedback only to find out seller has several negatives (not shipping, canceling order if highest bid is too low, not communicating & SNAD). I received it today and am sure the foundation was watered down. I’ve used it for years, and it normally has a very thick texture; the one I received is extremely watery. The price was pretty good but I know it can’t be new— plus I don’t want a watered down version. I’m just not sure how to proceed... I’ve never done a SNAD or complained. Should I just cut my losses for an inexpensive item?


It sounds like it's been watered down, in which case it's SNAD. 

I'm curious. Was the container sealed? Does it have a date code for manufacturing and expiration? 

If she tampered and diluted it, I certainly don't think eating the loss is the way to go. It's not the amount of money; it's the principle. 

Although I never buy cosmetics online, I've heard of it being done with MAC and perfumes.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like it's been watered down, in which case it's SNAD.
> 
> I'm curious. Was the container sealed? Does it have a date code for manufacturing and expiration?
> 
> If she tampered and diluted it, I certainly don't think eating the loss is the way to go. It's not the amount of money; it's the principle.
> 
> Although I never buy cosmetics online, I've heard of it being done with MAC and perfumes.



It wasn’t sealed, but normally isn’t (when purchased new). It just comes in a box, but she said NWOT and no box. No date code either (it’s normally on the box). I usually don’t buy cosmetics on eBay but only did because my favorite foundation was discontinued. If I file a SNAD case, how do I prove it was diluted? Won’t eBay want proof? Should I contact the seller first (and just ask for a refund)? Thank you for your advice btw.

Edit: I went ahead and initiated a return with the return reason “Item does not match description”. I hope that’s the correct one & method to start a SNAD... You’re right though— it’s about principle. Thank you!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like it's been watered down, in which case it's SNAD.
> 
> I'm curious. Was the container sealed? Does it have a date code for manufacturing and expiration?
> 
> If she tampered and diluted it, I certainly don't think eating the loss is the way to go. It's not the amount of money; it's the principle.
> 
> Although I never buy cosmetics online, I've heard of it being done with MAC and perfumes.



She already replied! Not sure what to do now. Here’s what she said: 

   Apr 21
   The seller sent you a message
   Message
   Hello, this item has NEVER been used and has never been     tampered with or “watered down”. I will not accept a return for an authentic item that you bought for over 50% off.

My photo below shows the difference between same foundation purchased directly from Bobbi Brown website (right side), and the one purchased from this seller (left side).


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> She already replied! Not sure what to do now. Here’s what she said:
> 
> Apr 21
> The seller sent you a message
> Message
> Hello, this item has NEVER been used and has never been tampered with or “watered down”. I will not accept a return for an authentic item that you bought for over 50% off.


Since she's refusing the return, escalate. (It sounds like you just requested a return rather than SNAD. No?) 

Now ebay will step in and hopefully find in your favor. The worst that can happen is that they find in favor of the seller and you're so worse off than you are now.


----------



## LolaCalifornia




----------



## LolaCalifornia

What’s the difference? Requesting a return with that reason is not SNAD? How do I do that?


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> What’s the difference? Requesting a return with that reason is not SNAD? How do I do that?


Maybe it is. Usually sellers wouldn't deny a snad dispute because it's a known fact that ebay is lopsided in favor of buyers. 

I do see the difference in your picture. If you can include a picture indicating that the watery one is from her and the thicker is what it's supposed to look like, that might help. (I'm not sure whether you can add the picture.)


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeenBurned said:


> Maybe it is. Usually sellers wouldn't deny a snad dispute because it's a known fact that ebay is lopsided in favor of buyers.
> 
> I do see the difference in your picture. If you can include a picture indicating that the watery one is from her and the thicker is what it's supposed to look like, that might help. (I'm not sure whether you can add the picture.)



Thanks again, BB. I did add the photo. Apparently I can’t ask eBay to step in until the 3rd day from my return request. I guess I’ll just wait until then and see what happens.


----------



## Luv n bags

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 4043759



There looks to be a big difference in consistency.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

The seller offered me a partial refund of $5.00! WTH?! That’s a 25% refund. What are the repercussions if I decline?


----------



## BeenBurned

LolaCalifornia said:


> The seller offered me a partial refund of $5.00! WTH?! That’s a 25% refund. What are the repercussions if I decline?


You can still escalate when able.


----------



## Bales25

Yes, I think SNAD is just about the reason you select for the return and you did select a "not as described" reason vs just a remorse return.  eBay wants the seller to work it out, so that's why they won't allow it to escalate for 3 days.  Escalate it as soon as you can and I'm thinking eBay will side in your favor, especially with the picture.  Maybe it is authentic, but very outdated.  I would still consider that not as described, since expiration dates do matter for cosmetics.  Good luck!


----------



## threadbender

Personally, I would not accept the partial. It won't fix what is wrong with the product. 

JMHO


----------



## LolaCalifornia

So the seller accepted my return today, but is asking me to ship at my expense. Hmm... I’m actually considering just to get this finished.


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> So the seller accepted my return today, but is asking me to ship at my expense. Hmm... I’m actually considering just to get this finished.


If you opened the return for not as described, she doesn't have the option to have to pay return shipping. She only has 3 options, one of which she already used (partial refund). The other two are either deny the return or accept the return. Accepting the return means she has to provide you with a return shipping label. If she doesn't, you can still escalate and ebay will give you a label.


----------



## threadbender

Yes, if she is refusing to pay return shipping, then have EBay step in.


----------



## Michelle1x

Question for established ebay sellers here.
I have about 80 items listed on ebay and sell a few items a month.  But when I BUY something on ebay, I seem to sell something almost immediately - within the next 24 hrs, for almost the same price.  Yesterday I bought something for around $100 and voila, I sell something the same day.

Does ebay have an algorithm where they upgrade your listings because you just bought something with them?  Because if thats the case - I iwll buy more with ebay, because it is almost like they are subsidizing my purchases there.  Sorry fi this seems tin-foil hat conspiracy stuff.


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> Question for established ebay sellers here.
> I have about 80 items listed on ebay and sell a few items a month.  But when I BUY something on ebay, I seem to sell something almost immediately - within the next 24 hrs, for almost the same price.  Yesterday I bought something for around $100 and voila, I sell something the same day.
> 
> Does ebay have an algorithm where they upgrade your listings because you just bought something with them?  Because if thats the case - I iwll buy more with ebay, because it is almost like they are subsidizing my purchases there.  Sorry fi this seems tin-foil hat conspiracy stuff.


Interesting but I think it’s coincidental.


----------



## whateve

Michelle1x said:


> Question for established ebay sellers here.
> I have about 80 items listed on ebay and sell a few items a month.  But when I BUY something on ebay, I seem to sell something almost immediately - within the next 24 hrs, for almost the same price.  Yesterday I bought something for around $100 and voila, I sell something the same day.
> 
> Does ebay have an algorithm where they upgrade your listings because you just bought something with them?  Because if thats the case - I iwll buy more with ebay, because it is almost like they are subsidizing my purchases there.  Sorry fi this seems tin-foil hat conspiracy stuff.


I wish!


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi,

I sent a SNAD back and had to open a dispute.  I escalated the dispute via EBay.  The tracking shows the item is at an International customs station.  Has been for 7 days.
The seller marked the item as Made in China and the amount as $200.
When I sent it back, I marked made in Italy and the amount of $2200. 
I wonder if the amount of the bag I marked is causing the holdup? 
Anyone know about shipping internationally?


----------



## Catbird9

tigertrixie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent a SNAD back and had to open a dispute.  I escalated the dispute via EBay.  The tracking shows the item is at an International customs station.  Has been for 7 days.
> The seller marked the item as Made in China and the amount as $200.
> When I sent it back, I marked made in Italy and the amount of $2200.
> I wonder if the amount of the bag I marked is causing the holdup?
> Anyone know about shipping internationally?


My experience with international shipping is limited, but I do know that every country has different import/export rules and customs procedures. That being said, it's definitely possible that the $2200 value of the item (and/or other factors) triggered an inspection. 

Depending on the countries and carriers involved, there may or may not be ways to track the item if it's delayed in customs.


----------



## Luv n bags

Catbird9 said:


> My experience with international shipping is limited, but I do know that every country has different import/export rules and customs procedures. That being said, it's definitely possible that the $2200 value of the item (and/or other factors) triggered an inspection.
> 
> Depending on the countries and carriers involved, there may or may not be ways to track the item if it's delayed in customs.



Thanks for the response.  I’ll contact eBay to see if this affects my dispute- if, the seller decides not to pay for custom charges (if there are any).


----------



## holiday123

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for the response.  I’ll contact eBay to see if this affects my dispute- if, the seller decides not to pay for custom charges (if there are any).


Did you mark the item as a return on the customs form? I don't believe there are charges on returned goods, but may be country specific.


----------



## Luv n bags

holiday123 said:


> Did you mark the item as a return on the customs form? I don't believe there are charges on returned goods, but may be country specific.



No, I didn’t.  I just copied what the seller wrote on her form.  But I changed the description to the real item.


----------



## Luv n bags

I am so frustrated with eBay and that return! I am going to do a chargeback.  Ugh!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> If you opened the return for not as described, she doesn't have the option to have to pay return shipping. She only has 3 options, one of which she already used (partial refund). The other two are either deny the return or accept the return. Accepting the return means she has to provide you with a return shipping label. If she doesn't, you can still escalate and ebay will give you a label.





carlpsmom said:


> Yes, if she is refusing to pay return shipping, then have EBay step in.



She accepted the return, but in the message that was supposed to include the label (based on eBays subject line), she simply gave me her return address.

I spoke with eBay and they said that if she doesn’t send a label by tomorrow (Thursday), they will step in and remind her to send it. If she still doesn’t, eBay will generate a refund.


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> She accepted the return, but in the message that was supposed to include the label (based on eBays subject line), she simply gave me her return address.
> 
> I spoke with eBay and they said that if she doesn’t send a label by tomorrow (Thursday), they will step in and remind her to send it. If she still doesn’t, eBay will generate a refund.


After accepting the return, she has to click on something to create the label because she has the option of sending it to you on her own. Since she hasn't, you will be able to escalate and ebay will send you the label.


----------



## restricter

My PITA buyer opened a claim on PayPal for the $105 restocking fee I charged him.  It was clearly stated in my listing and included in my official return policy.  The claim was opened on 4/20 and I sent a summary of facts and screen shots of the listing, messages and the eBay case.  There’s been no movement from PayPal and supposedly, it only takes 3-5 business days to resolve a case.  The buyer has, thankfully, stopped messaging me.

Should I care at this point?


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> My PITA buyer opened a claim on PayPal for the $105 restocking fee I charged him.  It was clearly stated in my listing and included in my official return policy.  The claim was opened on 4/20 and I sent a summary of facts and screen shots of the listing, messages and the eBay case.  There’s been no movement from PayPal and supposedly, it only takes 3-5 business days to resolve a case.  The buyer has, thankfully, stopped messaging me.
> 
> Should I care at this point?


I'd call and point out that the listing has a clearly visible statement allowed by ebay allowing for the restocking fee.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> My PITA buyer opened a claim on PayPal for the $105 restocking fee I charged him.  It was clearly stated in my listing and included in my official return policy.  The claim was opened on 4/20 and I sent a summary of facts and screen shots of the listing, messages and the eBay case.  There’s been no movement from PayPal and supposedly, it only takes 3-5 business days to resolve a case.  The buyer has, thankfully, stopped messaging me.
> 
> Should I care at this point?


I think you should win this one.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I'd call and point out that the listing has a clearly visible statement allowed by ebay allowing for the restocking fee.



Done twice now and still no movement.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Done twice now and still no movement.


In that case, should you not win, become their biggest PITA that they'll give you your $105 courtesy credit just to get rid of you!


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> In that case, should you not win, become their biggest PITA that they'll give you your $105 courtesy credit just to get rid of you!



Okay, but should it be taking them this long?  It’s been over a week.


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I am so frustrated with eBay and that return! I am going to do a chargeback.  Ugh!



Today is the fourth time I have contacted EBay about a credit for that SNAD bag.  It was sitting in customs and was finally shipped to its destination.  It has been available for 4 days.  EBay told me they will give it 6 business days before refunding my money.  The seller is so uncooperative that they might not pick up the returned bag out of spite.  And the customer service person I spoke to before today’s connection, told me that my account was previously restricted and basically accused me of being a s*^thead! I have no clue what he is talking about and I made a complaint against him.  The customer service rep I spoke to today told me the previous person I spoke to “referenced the wrong account”.  I am so over EBay!


----------



## Luv n bags

Duplicate post


----------



## ironic568

tigertrixie said:


> Today is the fourth time I have contacted EBay about a credit for that SNAD bag.  It was sitting in customs and was finally shipped to its destination.  It has been available for 4 days.  EBay told me they will give it 6 business days before refunding my money.  The seller is so uncooperative that they might not pick up the returned bag out of spite.  And the customer service person I spoke to before today’s connection, told me that my account was previously restricted and basically accused me of being a s*^thead! I have no clue what he is talking about and I made a complaint against him.  The customer service rep I spoke to today told me the previous person I spoke to “referenced the wrong account”.  I am so over EBay!


Is this for your metallic Reissue?


----------



## ironic568

Anyone knows how to report a seller, or is reporting the item the only thing you can do?


----------



## BeenBurned

ironic568 said:


> Anyone knows how to report a seller, or is reporting the item the only thing you can do?


If it's in reference to an item and the seller is violating a policy, go to that item and report. One of the options is "listing practices" and you can choose from a list:


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> If it's in reference to an item and the seller is violating a policy, go to that item and report. One of the options is "listing practices" and you can choose from a list:
> 
> View attachment 4056817


Right, I'll try that, thanks. Several sellers ONLY sell fakes and have sold many fakes in the past and got away with it (all glowing feedback). I got tired of reporting each item and each time that I reported an item I requested for seller to be removed, but to no avail. It seems like Ebay doesn't care when a seller has good and enough feedback.


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> Right, I'll try that, thanks. Several sellers ONLY sell fakes and have sold many fakes in the past and got away with it (all glowing feedback). I got tired of reporting each item and each time that I reported an item I requested for seller to be removed, but to no avail. It seems like Ebay doesn't care when a seller has good and enough feedback.


You do know you can put several of a seller's items into one report?


----------



## Luv n bags

ironic568 said:


> Is this for your metallic Reissue?



Yes it is.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> In that case, should you not win, become their biggest PITA that they'll give you your $105 courtesy credit just to get rid of you!



What if PITA opened a chargeback on his credit card?


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> What if PITA opened a chargeback on his credit card?


Call paypal and try to get them to argue your case because you merely charged the restocking fee that ebay allowed you to charge and that's what she agreed to when she read your listing and purchased your item.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Call paypal and try to get them to argue your case because you merely charged the restocking fee that ebay allowed you to charge and that's what she agreed to when she read your listing and purchased your item.



I did and they are.  Supposedly.

Who knows.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> I did and they are.  Supposedly.
> 
> Who knows.


That's all you can do. I guess the noisier and more of a PITA you are, the more apt they might be to let you keep the money even if the c.c. reimburses her.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> That's all you can do. I guess the noisier and more of a PITA you are, the more apt they might be to let you keep the money even if the c.c. reimburses her.



Oh holy crap.  I just got a message that PayPal decided against me.  Any suggestions?


----------



## restricter

Never mind.  I called, whined and got some $$$ back.


----------



## Bales25

Only some? Why did they say they found against you in the first place?  I'm so irked on your behalf!


----------



## restricter

Bales25 said:


> Only some? Why did they say they found against you in the first place?  I'm so irked on your behalf!



I swear I do not know.  The second rep I spoke with told me there wasn’t a chargeback.  At this point, I’m hoping karma catches up with the buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> I swear I do not know.  The second rep I spoke with told me there wasn’t a chargeback.  At this point, I’m hoping karma catches up with the buyer.


When a dispute is filed with the c.c. company, it's a chargeback. So I'm not sure what the second rep meant.


----------



## ArielNature

Hello ladies, I wonder if someone can help me. Yesterday I made an offer and I received a counter offer late at night. I hope up today ready to accept the counter offer but the seller changed the listing to bidding and already has a bid. I didn’t  know this was possible, I thought one couldn’t edit a listing  that had a pending offer? I really wanted the item.


----------



## Kidclarke

Okay, maybe it's me being paranoid since my last buyer turned out bad but this just screams scammer to me? The date code is already posted in my listing and I don't know what a concierge buyer on ebay is or why she's informing me of the other things?

I received this message on one of my items:




Does eBay care if you simply block someone you believe suspicious or are there repercussions? I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Okay, maybe it's me being paranoid since my last buyer turned out bad but this just screams scammer to me? The date code is already posted in my listing and I don't know what a concierge buyer on ebay is or why she's informing me of the other things?
> 
> I received this message on one of my items:
> 
> View attachment 4060463
> 
> 
> Does eBay care if you simply block someone you believe suspicious or are there repercussions? I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid.


If you feel uncomfortable,  you can block her for any reason or for no reason. In fact, I'm dealing with one of those types of buyers now. She's on my BBL  because of her feedback left for others but because she had first contacted me prior to being blocked, she can ask questions. She's upset because she doesn't understand why she can make an offer. 

Personally, your wannabe buyer sounds suspicious and I'd block. (A single mom without support has more important things to spend on than a Louis vuitton bag.)


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> If you feel uncomfortable,  you can block her for any reason or for no reason. In fact, I'm dealing with one of those types of buyers now. She's on my BBL  because of her feedback left for others but because she had first contacted me prior to being blocked, she can ask questions. She's upset because she doesn't understand why she can make an offer.
> 
> Personally, your wannabe buyer sounds suspicious and I'd block. (A single mom without support has more important things to spend on than a Louis vuitton bag.)


Thank you for the quick response/answer.
That's very good to know, I added her to the list. I'd rather be paranoid then deal with another mess.
Hopefully she'll move on if she realizes she has been blocked but I can ignore her messages if she does.
Thanks again!


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Okay, maybe it's me being paranoid since my last buyer turned out bad but this just screams scammer to me? The date code is already posted in my listing and I don't know what a concierge buyer on ebay is or why she's informing me of the other things?
> 
> I received this message on one of my items:
> 
> View attachment 4060463
> 
> 
> Does eBay care if you simply block someone you believe suspicious or are there repercussions? I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid.


I believe concierge buyers are people that ebay has chosen because they have bought a lot of items and haven't caused a lot of problems. They get more personalized service from ebay if they have a problem. I would assume she is mentioning it so you would think she can be trusted, but I think it also implies that ebay would side with her in a dispute. Why she would tell you she is disabled with no child support is beyond me. That would imply that she can't afford your bag. I agree with BB, I would block.


----------



## threadbender

ArielNature said:


> Hello ladies, I wonder if someone can help me. Yesterday I made an offer and I received a counter offer late at night. I hope up today ready to accept the counter offer but the seller changed the listing to bidding and already has a bid. I didn’t  know this was possible, I thought one couldn’t edit a listing  that had a pending offer? I really wanted the item.


Is the offer still active? If it is, you should be able to accept it. I bought a BO on an auction listing the other day


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> You do know you can put several of a seller's items into one report?


Nope, I didn't know that. When you report a fake listing, do you mention the item #s of the seller's other fake listings in that report?


----------



## ironic568

tigertrixie said:


> Yes it is.


Has your issue been resolved yet? I always thought that it was a good seller, but maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> Nope, I didn't know that. When you report a fake listing, do you mention the item #s of the seller's other fake listings in that report?


Yes, usually.


----------



## jellyv

Kidclarke said:


> but this just screams scammer to me?
> 
> Does eBay care if you simply block someone you believe suspicious or are there repercussions? I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid.



The point of saying she’s a single mom and disabled was to manipulate you into pity/trust. That kind of detail is obviously unnecessary just to ask a question, so it’s clearly designed to play on emotions—which can work against better judgment. 

Block. It’s your prerogative.


----------



## MAGJES

Kidclarke said:


> Okay, maybe it's me being paranoid since my last buyer turned out bad but this just screams scammer to me? The date code is already posted in my listing and I don't know what a concierge buyer on ebay is or why she's informing me of the other things?
> 
> I received this message on one of my items:
> 
> View attachment 4060463
> 
> 
> Does eBay care if you simply block someone you believe suspicious or are there repercussions? I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid.


I agree with everyone else - I'd block.


----------



## MAGJES

I searched but did not find a thread about brandoff experiences.
Do you know if there is one?
I just want to share an SNAD item received to warn other buyers.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I searched but did not find a thread about brandoff experiences.
> Do you know if there is one?
> I just want to share an SNAD item received to warn other buyers.


I can't find one. I'd like to hear. I've considered buying from them.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I can't find one. I'd like to hear. I've considered buying from them.


Item arrived quickly but......it was listed as new w/o tags & in the description it was stated "PristineNew, Not used."

It was a silk Hermes item that had color transfer throughout. It was also still wrinkled where it had been tied (and used).


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Item arrived quickly but......it was listed as new w/o tags & in the description it was stated "PristineNew, Not used."
> 
> It was a silk Hermes item that had color transfer throughout. It was also still wrinkled where it had been tied (and used).


That's terrible! Which location of Brandoff? The one is Japan?


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> That's terrible! Which location of Brandoff? The one is Japan?



It was Hong Kong.  Let me share a few photos.  The color blending is throughout the entire Twilly. Definitely not Pristine.

I bought another Twilly from them that was listed as used. Paid less.  It looked used but was expecting that for the price....I was able to compare this Twilly with one I already own (the exact match - I wanted a “pair”). My Twilly is more “vibrant.”  Imo I really believe they “Iron” these silk products.  That fades the color and apparently it makes the colors bleed! 
I would think twice before buying any kind of silk product from them. I have not had experience buying handbags though


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> It was Hong Kong.  Let me share a few photos.  The color blending is throughout the entire Twilly. Definitely not Pristine.


That's terrible, and it's hard to believe they didn't notice that.


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> I searched but did not find a thread about brandoff experiences.
> Do you know if there is one?
> I just want to share an SNAD item received to warn other buyers.



There is a hermes reseller review thread: “Discuss: Hermes resale/Ebay sellers”, you should post your experience there.
Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## MAGJES

nicole0612 said:


> There is a hermes reseller review thread: “Discuss: Hermes resale/Ebay sellers”, you should post your experience there.
> Sorry this happened to you.


Thanks for letting me know!  I will do that.


----------



## meepabeep

jellyv said:


> The point of saying she’s a single mom and disabled was to manipulate you into pity/trust. That kind of detail is obviously unnecessary just to ask a question, so it’s clearly designed to play on emotions—which can work against better judgment.
> 
> Block. It’s your prerogative.



I agree, she's definitely trying to play on emotions. I used manage an antique store, and people tried to manipulate me with sob stories all the time. It didn't work.


----------



## ironic568

Anyone's package ever stuck in customs for almost 2 weeks? I called (Chicago customs) and was told my package has been detained, but was not given the reason why (CS rep didn't know either). Hope it's just a simple case of duty assessment and nothing else.


----------



## whateve

ironic568 said:


> Anyone's package ever stuck in customs for almost 2 weeks? I called (Chicago customs) and was told my package has been detained, but was not given the reason why (CS rep didn't know either). Hope it's just a simple case of duty assessment and nothing else.


Hopefully your seller didn't lie about the value.


----------



## ironic568

whateve said:


> Hopefully your seller didn't lie about the value.


No, it's a very honest seller. I bought from her several times and she always declared the correct value (purchase price). Just to make sure, I did email and ask her and she assured me they don't lie about the value, nor was my package declared as gift. The other thing I was thinking of is that the authenticity is being questioned, though I did have the item authenticated and seller reputable. Guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just got an email from ebay. They are going to honor the discounts for anybody who activated the promotion for the entire time that was stated in the promotion, even though they cancelled the promotion, meaning no one else can activate it. I'm pleased that ebay is doing the right thing.





BeenBurned said:


> I got it too.
> 
> Do you know if it will apply to "sell similar?"





whateve said:


> Sell similar counts the same as creating a new listing, so I think it will work. It is unclear whether we can add or modify listings to get the discount, or if it only applies to those that were already added or modified, but since it doesn't say, I think it will apply to all listings created or modified.


UPDATE: 

Ebay did follow through on their promise. All listings created (whether sell similar, new or relists) during the promo period (March 12 - April 12) and sold through May 12 (for 30-day listings) have been issued their 25% credits on all FVFs. 

And ebay did this without having to call and request (or demand) those credits!


----------



## nicole0612

Can I leave feedback for a seller who accepted my return request for a fake scarf?
Can they leave feedback in response to me?

I purchased a savana dance silk gm silk for about $600 and received a fake scarf.
ebay seller: gsbmanager (greyhound adoption league of Texas)
When I received it, I was suspicious because the copyrite and artist name were very "blobby" and did not match others I viewed online at all. When I sent it for authentication by authenticate4u and they agreed that it was fake.
The seller waited several days to respond to my return request (which included the statement by a4u that it was counterfeit), until the day Ebay would step in to answer my return request and sent me a nasty email when they finally approved the return. I have 100% feedback as a buyer, so there was really no need to be so aggressive and assume I would not send it back in the same condition as I received it - as if I were in the wrong and not them!

*New message from: gsbmanager


(167
	

)*
*We are accepting your request to return this scarf as we allow returns for any reason for up to 30 days after purchase. We reject, however, your "source's" assertion this scarf is a fake. I am sure the Hermes Boutique here in Dallas,TX would be surprised they sold a fake "Savana Dance." Please make certain the shawl and its gift box are carefully packed and padded for the return shipping. This scarf is in mint condition and very desirable to to own, and our charity needs to relist and resell it in the same condition as it was sold to and received by you.

I personally have been collecting and selling Hermes scarves for over 10 years, and I know the difference between a fake and a genuine Hermes. We sell to two major national collector's clubs, due to our expertise and size and sources of our vintage and newer inventory. We do not sell fakes. We are sorry you were misinformed by your online "authenticator." It is such a stunning, genuine 140cm carre.*
*
*
I responded to their message in a measured way without escalating and they responded moments later in the same aggressive tone, telling me that I am falsely "accusing" them and "misrepresenting".  I will stop responding now of course, since it is pointless.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Can I leave feedback for a seller who accepted my return request for a fake scarf?
> Can they leave feedback in response to me?
> 
> I purchased a savana dance silk gm silk for about $600 and received a fake scarf.
> ebay seller: gsbmanager (greyhound adoption league of Texas)
> When I received it, I was suspicious because the copyrite and artist name were very "blobby" and did not match others I viewed online at all. When I sent it for authentication by authenticate4u and they agreed that it was fake.
> The seller waited several days to respond to my return request (which included the statement by a4u that it was counterfeit), until the day Ebay would step in to answer my return request and sent me a nasty email when they finally approved the return. I have 100% feedback as a buyer, so there was really no need to be so aggressive and assume I would not send it back in the same condition as I received it - as if I were in the wrong and not them!
> 
> *New message from: gsbmanager
> 
> 
> (167
> 
> 
> )
> We are accepting your request to return this scarf as we allow returns for any reason for up to 30 days after purchase. We reject, however, your "source's" assertion this scarf is a fake. I am sure the Hermes Boutique here in Dallas,TX would be surprised they sold a fake "Savana Dance." Please make certain the shawl and its gift box are carefully packed and padded for the return shipping. This scarf is in mint condition and very desirable to to own, and our charity needs to relist and resell it in the same condition as it was sold to and received by you.
> 
> I personally have been collecting and selling Hermes scarves for over 10 years, and I know the difference between a fake and a genuine Hermes. We sell to two major national collector's clubs, due to our expertise and size and sources of our vintage and newer inventory. We do not sell fakes. We are sorry you were misinformed by your online "authenticator." It is such a stunning, genuine 140cm carre.
> 
> *
> I responded to their message in a measured way without escalating and they responded moments later in the same aggressive tone, telling me that I am falsely "accusing" them and "misrepresenting".  I will stop responding now of course, since it is pointless.


Yes, I think you should be able to leave feedback. The only time you can't is when you lose a case or the listing is removed (due to being fake.)  BTW, all buyers have 100% feedback so that doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Yes, I think you should be able to leave feedback. The only time you can't is when you lose a case or the listing is removed (due to being fake.)  BTW, all buyers have 100% feedback so that doesn't really mean anything.



Oh thank you! I did not realize that about buyer feedback. So that means they can’t leave a bad review for me?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Oh thank you! I did not realize that about buyer feedback. So that means they can’t leave a bad review for me?


Exactly. If they leave a soft positive, as in a positive feedback with negative wording, that is against ebay policy, and you can call ebay and ask them to remove it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Exactly. If they leave a soft positive, as in a positive feedback with negative wording, that is against ebay policy, and you can call ebay and ask them to remove it.


Thank you whateve.


----------



## Ceeyahd

MAGJES said:


> I searched but did not find a thread about brandoff experiences.
> Do you know if there is one?
> I just want to share an SNAD item received to warn other buyers.





whateve said:


> I can't find one. I'd like to hear. I've considered buying from them.



I've purchased from them once, and returned as the bag was missing a clip, which was not disclosed in their listing. The return was seamless.


----------



## guccilover21

hi guys,

Has anyone sold a limited edition LV on eBay before? Is there anything to look out for with scams from the buyer? I know eBay always sided with the buyer but what if they file a return and send back a fake? That’s my biggest worry and they get to keep the money and item? How do you make sure this doesn’t happen? If it does happen, how do you combat the issue? 

Many thanks


----------



## Lake Effect

@BeenBurned @whateve Hiya ladies. I have another shipping fee question. I bought the following listing-
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-XL-h...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Now shipping was quoted at $23.01. I learned from my last time here, that if I want a lesser priced option, I need to ask first. I didn't ask as I thought, it is a large bage and that is possibly what it takes. And I didn't want to go cheap which might entail folding it multiple times. She accepted my offer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I did note I had was a rehabber and had no problem with the staining. So I was fine with that shipping fee.
My bag came this morning, in a larger brown box, obviosly recycled, with the bag folded over, but not squashed. Perfect, I am all about being green and not squashing a bag, even a worn one.  My question is that the shipping label notes the fee as $12.05. Does ebay and paypal charge the difference from the $23 the seller indicated? Not complaining, as  I knew I accepted the charge when I made an offer.  Just super curious. And what to learn, for future purchases. At your convenience.
Sorry, tablet inserted the image where it did.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> @BeenBurned @whateve Hiya ladies. I have another shipping fee question. I bought the following listing-
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-XL-huge-carry-all-weekender-duffel-laptop-briefcase-British-tan-RARE/173322774916?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Now shipping was quoted at $23.01. I learned from my last time here, that if I want a lesser priced option, I need to ask first. I didn't ask as I thought, it is a large bage and that is possibly what it takes. And I didn't want to go cheap which might entail folding it multiple times. She accepted my offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I did note I had was a rehabber and had no problem with the staining. So I was fine with that shipping fee.
> My bag came this morning, in a larger brown box, obviosly recycled, with the bag folded over, but not squashed. Perfect, I am all about being green and not squashing a bag, even a worn one.  My question is that the shipping label notes the fee as $12.05. Does ebay and paypal charge the difference from the $23 the seller indicated? Not complaining, as  I knew I accepted the charge when I made an offer.  Just super curious. And what to learn, for future purchases. At your convenience.
> Sorry, tablet inserted the image where it did.


Ebay and paypal charge the seller fees on the amount of shipping she charged you, so she paid about 13% on the $23.01 she charged you, about $3. Shipping obviously didn't cost as much as she quoted. It looks like she cleared about $8 on shipping, not including packing materials or the trip to the post office.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> @BeenBurned @whateve Hiya ladies. I have another shipping fee question. I bought the following listing-
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-XL-huge-carry-all-weekender-duffel-laptop-briefcase-British-tan-RARE/173322774916?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Now shipping was quoted at $23.01. I learned from my last time here, that if I want a lesser priced option, I need to ask first. I didn't ask as I thought, it is a large bage and that is possibly what it takes. And I didn't want to go cheap which might entail folding it multiple times. She accepted my offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I did note I had was a rehabber and had no problem with the staining. So I was fine with that shipping fee.
> My bag came this morning, in a larger brown box, obviosly recycled, with the bag folded over, but not squashed. Perfect, I am all about being green and not squashing a bag, even a worn one.  My question is that the shipping label notes the fee as $12.05. Does ebay and paypal charge the difference from the $23 the seller indicated? Not complaining, as  I knew I accepted the charge when I made an offer.  Just super curious. And what to learn, for future purchases. At your convenience.
> Sorry, tablet inserted the image where it did.


Interesting. I checked shipping for my zip and it's shown as $25.90.

I know what you're saying and I do get it. I suspect that the seller may even have been able to ship less expensively by priority mail. (Since several of the last rounds of postal rate increases, parcel post (now known as Parcel Select) is MORE expensive than priority.

 That said, I've looked at the listing and she DOES state parcel post/select ground shipping so you got the slower service that she advertised.

In answer to your question about ebay charges, she paid $2.30 in FVF on the shipping cost but only paid that actual amount of $12.05 to ship.
So she "made" $9 on shipping.

I'm curious. What is the weight of the package? I'd like to calculate priority shipping.

ETA: I see that @whateve responded and included the PP fee too.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. I checked shipping for my zip and it's shown as $25.90.
> 
> I know what you're saying and I do get it. I suspect that the seller may even have been able to ship less expensively by priority mail. (Since several of the last rounds of postal rate increases, parcel post (now known as Parcel Select) is MORE expensive than priority.
> 
> That said, I've looked at the listing and she DOES state parcel post/select ground shipping so you got the slower service that she advertised.
> 
> In answer to your question about ebay charges, she paid $2.30 in FVF on the shipping cost but only paid that actual amount of $12.05 to ship.
> So she "made" $9 on shipping.
> 
> I'm curious. What is the weight of the package? I'd like to calculate priority shipping.
> 
> ETA: I see that @whateve responded and included the PP fee too.


I calculated a 5 lb. package going from Minnetonka, MN (seller's zip code) to my own zip and priority mail would have cost $18.70. 

So even had she used Priority mail, she'd have made a bit extra on shipping.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. I checked shipping for my zip and it's shown as $25.90.
> 
> I know what you're saying and I do get it. I suspect that the seller may even have been able to ship less expensively by priority mail. (Since several of the last rounds of postal rate increases, parcel post (now known as Parcel Select) is MORE expensive than priority.
> 
> That said, I've looked at the listing and she DOES state parcel post/select ground shipping so you got the slower service that she advertised.
> 
> In answer to your question about ebay charges, she paid $2.30 in FVF on the shipping cost but only paid that actual amount of $12.05 to ship.
> So she "made" $9 on shipping.
> 
> I'm curious. What is the weight of the package? I'd like to calculate priority shipping.
> 
> ETA: I see that @whateve responded and included the PP fee too.


I think it would have cost a lot more to ship priority due to the oversized package, maybe not to you but definitely to me due to my postal zone. I've had priority quotes of over $50 for large packages going across the country. I'm seeing a charge of $26.89 shipping for me.

ETA: a 5 pound large package from MN to me would cost $20.65 priority, $19.50 ground.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I think it would have cost a lot more to ship priority due to the oversized package, maybe not to you but definitely to me due to my postal zone. I've had priority quotes of over $50 for large packages going across the country. I'm seeing a charge of $26.89 shipping for me.


I didn't know the dimensions of the package. 

But the fact remains that she advertised ground PP shipping and that's what she used. PP doesn't charge extra for oversized packages, however the shipping costs charged by that seller are (IMO) exorbitant! 

I'm seeing $13.29 economy shipping for this which could be sent for under $3: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Artistry-G...770061?hash=item285ad7968d:g:3HQAAOSwW3VarYRT

And $17.29 for this belt which could go first class (<1 lb) for under $5: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-8500...769412?hash=item285ad79404:g:kswAAOSw8LBarYFD


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. I checked shipping for my zip and it's shown as $25.90.
> 
> I know what you're saying and I do get it. I suspect that the seller may even have been able to ship less expensively by priority mail. (Since several of the last rounds of postal rate increases, parcel post (now known as Parcel Select) is MORE expensive than priority.
> 
> That said, I've looked at the listing and she DOES state parcel post/select ground shipping so you got the slower service that she advertised.
> 
> In answer to your question about ebay charges, she paid $2.30 in FVF on the shipping cost but only paid that actual amount of $12.05 to ship.
> So she "made" $9 on shipping.
> 
> I'm curious. What is the weight of the package? I'd like to calculate priority shipping.
> 
> ETA: I see that @whateve responded and included the PP fee too.


The label says 3 pounds 5.40 ounces.
Thank you both for this information.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> The label says 3 pounds 5.40 ounces.
> Thank you both for this information.


Okay, thanks. 

USPS rounds up to the next pound so she paid for 4 lbs. 
*Prices to my zip so there will be variation depending on where you live: *
Priority 4 lbs: $16.45
Priority 4 lbs oversized: $41
Parcel select 4 lbs: $14.56


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't know the dimensions of the package.
> 
> But the fact remains that she advertised ground PP shipping and that's what she used. PP doesn't charge extra for oversized packages, however the shipping costs charged by that seller are (IMO) exorbitant!
> 
> I'm seeing $13.29 economy shipping for this which could be sent for under $3:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Artistry-G...770061?hash=item285ad7968d:g:3HQAAOSwW3VarYRT
> 
> And $17.29 for this belt which could go first class (<1 lb) for under $5:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-8500...769412?hash=item285ad79404:g:kswAAOSw8LBarYFD


Hmmmmm. I accepted paying 23.01 for shipping and related fees. If you two had explained  to me that she spent say maybe at least $18 or 19, including fees not transparent to me, like in the prior case then this would be somewhat reasonable. She reused a box and put a new plastic bag over each end. Again, the box and plastic bag were fine with me. They just don't represent $ spent on shipping.
Edited to add, to be clear, she was charged $12.05 (per the label) to ship and then 13% of the $23 she quoted in her listing? Are there any PayPal or other fees sellers are charged?


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> Hmmmmm. I accepted paying 23.01 for shipping and related fees. If you two had explained  to me that she spent say maybe at least $18 or 19, including fees not transparent to me, like in the prior case. She reused a box and put a new plastic bag over each end. Again, the box and plastic bag were fine with me. They just don't represent $ spent on shipping.


Yes, you accepted it but she's definitely not doing a very good job at calculating the costs! 

If nothing else, refer her here because if her pricing strategy continues, she's going to get huge dings on shipping costs! (In fact, she's been dinged already; her shipping cost DSRs are at 4.7 and IMO, that's higher than they should be from what I see!)


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I think it would have cost a lot more to ship priority due to the oversized package, maybe not to you but definitely to me due to my postal zone. I've had priority quotes of over $50 for large packages going across the country. I'm seeing a charge of $26.89 shipping for me.
> 
> ETA: a 5 pound large package from MN to me would cost $20.65 priority, $19.50 ground.





BeenBurned said:


> Yes, you accepted it but she's definitely not doing a very good job at calculating the costs!
> 
> If nothing else, refer her here because if her pricing strategy continues, she's going to get huge dings on shipping costs! (In fact, she's been dinged already; her shipping cost DSRs are at 4.7 and IMO, that's higher than they should be from what I see!)


Thank you both fof your time!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you both fof your time!


So I sent a polite email yesterday afternoon, expressing curiousity over the charge versus shipping label, understading that there may be a small fee from eBay and could there have been a miscalution.
She emailed back late yest that she had refunded me the difference! I will confirm my PP account later and leave her + feedback.
Thanks ladies!!


----------



## MAGJES

About a month ago I received an offer to sell an item outside of eBay. I ignored it and searched how to report but never figured out how. It looked like the ONLY way to report was to call.
I ended up giving the item to my daughter 3 weeks later to sell on instagram and ended the listing.
A few days ago I got one of those eBay warnings telling me I was suspected of selling outside of eBay due to messages. As usual no way to reply.

Now - I just received another offer today from someone wanting to buy another item I have listed outside of eBay.  She says......”it doesn’t hurt to ask.”  Apparently it does hurt. It will hurt me JUST to ask because now if I end the listing for whatever reason I will be accused of selling outside of eBay. She even goes as far as to tell me that I will save fees iif I sell to her directly through paypal. ALL the red flag words.

I am going to report even if I have to call them. Is there another way?


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> About a month ago I received an offer to sell an item outside of eBay. I ignored it and searched how to report but never figured out how. It looked like the ONLY way to report was to call.
> I ended up giving the item to my daughter 3 weeks later to sell on instagram and ended the listing.
> A few days ago I got one of those eBay warnings telling me I was suspected of selling outside of eBay due to messages. As usual no way to reply.
> 
> Now - I just received another offer today from someone wanting to buy another item I have listed outside of eBay.  She says......”it doesn’t hurt to ask.”  Apparently it does hurt. It will hurt me JUST to ask because now if I end the listing for whatever reason I will be accused of selling outside of eBay. She even goes as far as to tell me that I will save fees iif I sell to her directly through paypal. ALL the red flag words.
> 
> I am going to report even if I have to call them. Is there another way?


Is there an option in messages to report this message? I notice a little flag at the bottom of my ebay messages. I don't know what it does, and I don't want to try it on my messages, but it might work.

ETA: I just read that the flag doesn't work. There is a report buyer thing but I think you can only report buyers you have transactions with. https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/resolving-buyer-issues/reporting-issue-buyer?id=4084


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> Is there an option in messages to report this message? I notice a little flag at the bottom of my ebay messages. I don't know what it does, and I don't want to try it on my messages, but it might work.
> 
> ETA: I just read that the flag doesn't work. There is a report buyer thing but I think you can only report buyers you have transactions with. https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/resolving-buyer-issues/reporting-issue-buyer?id=4084


Lol. Yeah - I tried that flag.  It looks like reporting a message like this should be simple and easy.  I am going to call later on tonight.


----------



## dingbat

Has anyone purchased an item that had an ebay authenticate team guarantee that wasn't authentic?  Could you please describe how that process works?  I received a Celine bag that was guaranteed through ebay authenticate (https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/buyer), but when I requested a return due to it not being authentic, the buyer sent me a label to send back to him.... ebay help said to bring it to the store to get it authenticated (!).  When I directed them to (their own) website, they said I would receive an e-mail from their team.... 

To add to the comedy, the seller sent me messages signed as if he were the authenticate team:

*New message from: eastvaleluxe 


(563
	

)*
*Thank you for contacting our eBay Authenticate store. We sincerely apologize for the delayed response. Unfortunately, our records indicate that we were not able to locate a serial number on this bag. Most Celine bags have a tab inside the pockets with the serial. They can also be hard to read as in most cases the tab cannot be pulled out. Please let us know if you have further questions. 

Sincerely,

eBay Authenticate Team*

Still waiting and would love to have an idea what to expect.  Do they live up to the 200% money back?  I've scoured this bag - there is no serial number.  I really wanted to find it because I really would love to keep a real one!


----------



## whateve

dingbat said:


> Has anyone purchased an item that had an ebay authenticate team guarantee that wasn't authentic?  Could you please describe how that process works?  I received a Celine bag that was guaranteed through ebay authenticate (https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/buyer), but when I requested a return due to it not being authentic, the buyer sent me a label to send back to him.... ebay help said to bring it to the store to get it authenticated (!).  When I directed them to (their own) website, they said I would receive an e-mail from their team....
> 
> To add to the comedy, the seller sent me messages signed as if he were the authenticate team:
> 
> *New message from: eastvaleluxe
> 
> 
> (563
> 
> 
> )*
> *Thank you for contacting our eBay Authenticate store. We sincerely apologize for the delayed response. Unfortunately, our records indicate that we were not able to locate a serial number on this bag. Most Celine bags have a tab inside the pockets with the serial. They can also be hard to read as in most cases the tab cannot be pulled out. Please let us know if you have further questions. *
> 
> *Sincerely,*
> 
> *eBay Authenticate Team*
> 
> Still waiting and would love to have an idea what to expect.  Do they live up to the 200% money back?  I've scoured this bag - there is no serial number.  I really wanted to find it because I really would love to keep a real one!


I have no idea, but I'm interested to hear how they handle it.


----------



## dingbat

whateve said:


> I have no idea, but I'm interested to hear how they handle it.


I'll report back!  Initial reaction = total confusion .


----------



## BeenBurned

dingbat said:


> Has anyone purchased an item that had an ebay authenticate team guarantee that wasn't authentic?  Could you please describe how that process works?  I received a Celine bag that was guaranteed through ebay authenticate (https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/buyer), but when I requested a return due to it not being authentic, the buyer sent me a label to send back to him.... ebay help said to bring it to the store to get it authenticated (!).  When I directed them to (their own) website, they said I would receive an e-mail from their team....
> 
> To add to the comedy, the seller sent me messages signed as if he were the authenticate team:
> 
> *New message from: eastvaleluxe
> 
> 
> (563
> 
> 
> )*
> *Thank you for contacting our eBay Authenticate store. We sincerely apologize for the delayed response. Unfortunately, our records indicate that we were not able to locate a serial number on this bag. Most Celine bags have a tab inside the pockets with the serial. They can also be hard to read as in most cases the tab cannot be pulled out. Please let us know if you have further questions. *
> 
> *Sincerely,*
> 
> *eBay Authenticate Team*
> 
> Still waiting and would love to have an idea what to expect.  Do they live up to the 200% money back?  I've scoured this bag - there is no serial number.  I really wanted to find it because I really would love to keep a real one!





whateve said:


> I have no idea, but I'm interested to hear how they handle it.


If an item is found and determined to be fake, there's a 200% money back guarantee. You'll get double your money back.
https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/buyer

But just saying it's fake isn't going to be the proof they need in order to honor the guarantee.

That said, it looks like your pictures weren't adequate for @unoma to authenticate it so I'd submit the appropriate pictures to get her opinion. If she agrees it's fake, you'll probably need to purchase a professional authentication to submit to ebay. Unoma can tell you who she considers to be dependable and knowledgeable of Celine.

ETA: I saw that you requested an authentication from AT Celine but the pictures you submitted weren't good enough for @unoma to authenticate. Presumably you have the bag in your possession so ask her what additional pictures she needs. You'll have to do that anyway in order to support your claim with Eastvaleluxe/ebay.


----------



## dingbat

BeenBurned said:


> If an item is found and determined to be fake, there's a 200% money back guarantee. You'll get double your money back.
> https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/buyer
> 
> But just saying it's fake isn't going to be the proof they need in order to honor the guarantee.
> 
> That said, it looks like your pictures weren't adequate for @unoma to authenticate it so I'd submit the appropriate pictures to get her opinion. If she agrees it's fake, you'll probably need to purchase a professional authentication to submit to ebay. Unoma can tell you who she considers to be dependable and knowledgeable of Celine.
> 
> ETA: I saw that you requested an authentication from AT Celine but the pictures you submitted weren't good enough for @unoma to authenticate. Presumably you have the bag in your possession so ask her what additional pictures she needs. You'll have to do that anyway in order to support your claim with Eastvaleluxe/ebay.



Thank you!  Good advice.


----------



## dingbat

dingbat said:


> Thank you!  Good advice.





BeenBurned said:


> If an item is found and determined to be fake, there's a 200% money back guarantee. You'll get double your money back.
> https://www.ebay.com/s/itemauthentication/buyer
> 
> But just saying it's fake isn't going to be the proof they need in order to honor the guarantee.
> 
> That said, it looks like your pictures weren't adequate for @unoma to authenticate it so I'd submit the appropriate pictures to get her opinion. If she agrees it's fake, you'll probably need to purchase a professional authentication to submit to ebay. Unoma can tell you who she considers to be dependable and knowledgeable of Celine.
> 
> ETA: I saw that you requested an authentication from AT Celine but the pictures you submitted weren't good enough for @unoma to authenticate. Presumably you have the bag in your possession so ask her what additional pictures she needs. You'll have to do that anyway in order to support your claim with Eastvaleluxe/ebay.



Is there such a thing as an authentic bag with no serial number?  I mean, I know there are plenty of fakes with them, but hadn't heard of the opposite happening.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

MAGJES said:


> Now - I just received another offer today from someone wanting to buy another item I have listed outside of eBay.  *She says......”it doesn’t hurt to ask.”  *Apparently it does hurt. It will hurt me JUST to ask because now if I end the listing for whatever reason I will be accused of selling outside of eBay. She even goes as far as to tell me that I will save fees iif I sell to her directly through paypal. ALL the red flag words.
> 
> I am going to report even if I have to call them. Is there another way?




You need to reply to that message with a professional but sternly worded messages that it DOES indeed hurt and that both buyers and sellers are being punished for those messages even if nothing becomes of the offer.  You need to state firmly that you deal ONLY through active listings.  Having that reply in your messages can make the difference in regards to future warnings.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Lake Effect said:


> So I sent a polite email yesterday afternoon, expressing curiousity over the charge versus shipping label, understading that there may be a small fee from eBay and could there have been a miscalution.
> She emailed back late yest that she had refunded me the difference! I will confirm my PP account later and leave her + feedback.
> Thanks ladies!!




Just catching the end of this, but as I gather, you bought and paid for an item where the shipping rate was shown at checkout before you paid?  Then when you received the item, you found postage on the label less than what you paid?  Then you contacted the seller and raised the issue of the different rates?

If I have that right, I feel it was inappropriate of you to do so.


----------



## dingbat

By the way, I know I'm creating an irritating number of posts on the same topic, but I do want to say how grateful I am to all of you including @unoma and the other authenticators for the time the volunteer to help us out even if we're posting like nutters (in my case at least, due to inexperience...).


----------



## MAGJES

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You need to reply to that message with a professional but sternly worded messages that it DOES indeed hurt and that both buyers and sellers are being punished for those messages even if nothing becomes of the offer.  You need to state firmly that you deal ONLY through active listings.  Having that reply in your messages can make the difference in regards to future warnings.


Thank you!  
I did reply and tell them that yes indeeed it does hurt to ask ....and why.


----------



## MAGJES

dingbat said:


> Is there such a thing as an authentic bag with no serial number?  I mean, I know there are plenty of fakes with them, but hadn't heard of the opposite happening.


Actually there is.  

I purchased a bag directly from a Celine boutique.  (Micro Luggage - Dune)
The serial number is on a leather tag inside the inner pocket on Luggage bags.
There is a leather tag in my bag but the serial number did not imprint.  My SA said several of their Dune bags came that way.
I thought about selling it at one time and had it authenticated by authenticate4u.com in case the missing serial number was a problem.


----------



## dingbat

MAGJES said:


> Actually there is.
> 
> I purchased a bag directly from a Celine boutique.  (Micro Luggage - Dune)
> The serial number is on a leather tag inside the inner pocket on Luggage bags.
> There is a leather tag in my bag but the serial number did not imprint.  My SA said several of their Dune bags came that way.
> I thought about selling it at one time and had it authenticated by authenticate4u.com in case the missing serial number was a problem.



Thank you!  That's interesting.  In this case there's no tag either but perhaps its a missing stamp....


----------



## BeenBurned

dingbat said:


> Is there such a thing as an authentic bag with no serial number?  I mean, I know there are plenty of fakes with them, but hadn't heard of the opposite happening.





MAGJES said:


> Actually there is.
> 
> I purchased a bag directly from a Celine boutique.  (Micro Luggage - Dune)
> The serial number is on a leather tag inside the inner pocket on Luggage bags.
> There is a leather tag in my bag but the serial number did not imprint.  My SA said several of their Dune bags came that way.
> I thought about selling it at one time and had it authenticated by authenticate4u.com in case the missing serial number was a problem.





dingbat said:


> Thank you!  That's interesting.  In this case there's no tag either but perhaps its a missing stamp....


I'm glad @MAGJES is familiar with Celine and commented because I don't know the brand. I also am not a skilled Chanel authenticator but I know there have been cases where the hologram/serial number stickers have fallen off. And in Dooney, a brand I do know, serial number tags are sometimes removed or snipped when items are sold by their outlets. It's Dooney's way of knowing that the bag was sold at a discounted price and not eligible for returns to retail stores and not eligible for warranty. 

Keep in mind that parts of bags that are either removable or that can fall off aren't what determines authenticity. It's the actual details of the bag itself that determines whether it's authentic. (In fact, most fakes have "serial numbers" because the counterfeiters do what they think will fool buyers.)


----------



## ironic568

ironic568 said:


> Anyone's package ever stuck in customs for almost 2 weeks? I called (Chicago customs) and was told my package has been detained, but was not given the reason why (CS rep didn't know either). Hope it's just a simple case of duty assessment and nothing else.





whateve said:


> Hopefully your seller didn't lie about the value.





ironic568 said:


> No, it's a very honest seller. I bought from her several times and she always declared the correct value (purchase price). Just to make sure, I did email and ask her and she assured me they don't lie about the value, nor was my package declared as gift. The other thing I was thinking of is that the authenticity is being questioned, though I did have the item authenticated and seller reputable. Guess it's just a waiting game now.



Thought I'd update on this. After being held in customs for about a month, I've finally received my package Saturday. I was ready to shell out some $$, but the best and bizarre thing is: no customs charges .
Mailman didn't ask for any, no bill in the box, just signature for receipt required. I still don't understand why the heck it was detained, then? It was delivered by USPS.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Thought I'd update on this. After being held in customs for about a month, I've finally received my package Saturday. I was ready to shell out some $$, but the best and bizarre thing is: no customs charges .
> Mailman didn't ask for any, no bill in the box, just signature for receipt required. I still don't understand why the heck it was detained, then? It was delivered by USPS.



I guess you were rewarded for your patience! I’m glad it came to a happy resolution!


----------



## JadaStormy

Question for sellers: if you are selling multiple items and one person buys a couple items, do you ship together? I remember there was a scam back in the day where buyers would claim one of the items was missing. I offer free shipping so it's more expensive on my end, but I wonder if it's safer? I also wonder if the buyer might be annoyed because sometimes USPS can ship things on different days even if you mail them together. Also I require signatures for all my items.

Thoughts?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  Unless your items are over $750, SigCon is not required and can annoy buyers.


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> Question for sellers: if you are selling multiple items and one person buys a couple items, do you ship together? I remember there was a scam back in the day where buyers would claim one of the items was missing. I offer free shipping so it's more expensive on my end, but I wonder if it's safer? I also wonder if the buyer might be annoyed because sometimes USPS can ship things on different days even if you mail them together. Also I require signatures for all my items.
> 
> Thoughts?


Although it doesn't happen often, I've had buyers purchase multiple items and I've shipped together. As long as they're all purchased as one sale and paid in a combined payment, I've never had a problem. 

But if it's a dishonest buyer, you can still do everything right and the buyer can try to scam you. In a case like that, it's not a problem with combining the shipping and whether you ship together or separately, a determined scammer will find a way to cheat.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Question for sellers: if you are selling multiple items and one person buys a couple items, do you ship together? I remember there was a scam back in the day where buyers would claim one of the items was missing. I offer free shipping so it's more expensive on my end, but I wonder if it's safer? I also wonder if the buyer might be annoyed because sometimes USPS can ship things on different days even if you mail them together. Also I require signatures for all my items.
> 
> Thoughts?


I ship them together if the buyer pays for them in one transaction. Ebay makes it easy to buy a label for the combined shipping and puts the same tracking number on all. I've never had a problem with someone claiming one item was missing. They can still return or dispute a single item.

Unless the total is over $750, I wouldn't ship signature required. There are cases where the item will be delivered without USPS getting the signature, and then you won't be able to prove they were delivered. I can attest to buyers getting annoyed by signature required. I had several complaints, even when it was mentioned in the listing, and one package (shipped UPS) eventually got returned to me because the buyer was never available for signing.


----------



## nicole0612

I purchased an item last night with buy it now and an error message popped up immediately with code 5100003 and the item page closed out instead of going to the payment page.  I went into my purchases and tried to pay for the item that way, but got a message that it could not be completed and to contact the seller.  I sent a message to the seller, then called ebay.  They told me that the error message meant that the seller did not have their paypal linked to ebay, so there was not a way to pay them, and ebay sent a message to the seller.  I'm wondering what happens now.  The seller has not been responsive to questions, but that is not totally unusual in my experience on ebay, so I purchased the item anyway.  If the seller never sets up a way to be paid, will I have this "unpaid" item in my history forever?  Do I call ebay at a certain point to remove the item from my purchase history?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased an item last night with buy it now and an error message popped up immediately with code 5100003 and the item page closed out instead of going to the payment page.  I went into my purchases and tried to pay for the item that way, but got a message that it could not be completed and to contact the seller.  I sent a message to the seller, then called ebay.  They told me that the error message meant that the seller did not have their paypal linked to ebay, so there was not a way to pay them, and ebay sent a message to the seller.  I'm wondering what happens now.  The seller has not been responsive to questions, but that is not totally unusual in my experience on ebay, so I purchased the item anyway.  If the seller never sets up a way to be paid, will I have this "unpaid" item in my history forever?  Do I call ebay at a certain point to remove the item from my purchase history?


You would think ebay would have made sure there was a paypal address specified when the seller made the listing! Is it a new seller?


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> I ship them together if the buyer pays for them in one transaction. Ebay makes it easy to buy a label for the combined shipping and puts the same tracking number on all. I've never had a problem with someone claiming one item was missing. They can still return or dispute a single item.
> 
> Unless the total is over $750, I wouldn't ship signature required. There are cases where the item will be delivered without USPS getting the signature, and then you won't be able to prove they were delivered. I can attest to buyers getting annoyed by signature required. I had several complaints, even when it was mentioned in the listing, and one package (shipped UPS) eventually got returned to me because the buyer was never available for signing.



Thanks! My listings are buy it now with immediate payment required so I don't think they can do one checkout? 

Honestly as a buyer I hate signature confirmation ironically.  But as a seller it's the only way I feel safe. And you're right, I've had at least 2 items where the tracking never updated and thankfully I had an honest buyer. So I paid extra for nothing. But since it's only $3 it's worth it to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased an item last night with buy it now and an error message popped up immediately with code 5100003 and the item page closed out instead of going to the payment page.  I went into my purchases and tried to pay for the item that way, but got a message that it could not be completed and to contact the seller.  I sent a message to the seller, then called ebay.  They told me that the error message meant that the seller did not have their paypal linked to ebay, so there was not a way to pay them, and ebay sent a message to the seller.  I'm wondering what happens now.  The seller has not been responsive to questions, but that is not totally unusual in my experience on ebay, so I purchased the item anyway.  If the seller never sets up a way to be paid, will I have this "unpaid" item in my history forever?  Do I call ebay at a certain point to remove the item from my purchase history?


I wonder whether this is related to the problems that @sedatedrainbow had in this thread: 
*Ebay payment headache! Is this fraud or normal? Very worried!*


----------



## Catbird9

NM


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Thanks! My listings are buy it now with immediate payment required so I don't think they can do one checkout?
> 
> Honestly as a buyer I hate signature confirmation ironically.  But as a seller it's the only way I feel safe. And you're right, I've had at least 2 items where the tracking never updated and thankfully I had an honest buyer. So I paid extra for nothing. But since it's only $3 it's worth it to me.


They can do one checkout by putting all items in their shopping cart, then paying. I wouldn't ship together unless they did this.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> You would think ebay would have made sure there was a paypal address specified when the seller made the listing! Is it a new seller?



I would think so too, but that is what eBay customer service told me. Of course we know the accuracy of that may vary. She had one feedback.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder whether this is related to the problems that @sedatedrainbow had in this thread:
> *Ebay payment headache! Is this fraud or normal? Very worried!*



I hope not!


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> Thanks! My listings are buy it now with immediate payment required so I don't think they can do one checkout?
> 
> Honestly as a buyer I hate signature confirmation ironically.  But as a seller it's the only way I feel safe. And you're right, I've had at least 2 items where the tracking never updated and thankfully I had an honest buyer. So I paid extra for nothing. But since it's only $3 it's worth it to me.


2 comments: 

1. I'm not sure why s.c. makes you feel safer because as long as tracking shows delivery, you are protected against INR. And if it's a scammer claiming an empty box or other fraudulent claim, the signature isn't going to help against a scammer. 

2. If a buyer contacts you and wants more than one item, you can remove the IPR for that buyer.


----------



## JadaStormy

BeenBurned said:


> 2 comments:
> *
> 1. I'm not sure why s.c. makes you feel safer because as long as tracking shows delivery, you are protected against INR. And if it's a scammer claiming an empty box or other fraudulent claim, the signature isn't going to help against a scammer. *
> 
> 2. If a buyer contacts you and wants more than one item, you can remove the IPR for that buyer.
> View attachment 4091232



Thanks! _I know, I know. _ My hope is that it will deter the casual scammer. I know it won't work on the pros. And for buildings that aren't secure, at least (for the most part) I know their item won't be sitting outside a door, or in an open mail-room. All of my listings are BIN with BO, so typically I can pre-screen my buyers and this is just my second layer of protection.


----------



## Wei Wei

Are there equivalent or better selling platforms around other than eBay? I've had to deal with difficult buyers recently and got the short end of the stick with eBay siding with the buyers so am looking for alternate avenues. Any tips will be much appreciated. TIA.


----------



## bakeacookie

I bought an item with a location stating California but it looks like it’s shipping from Poland now according to the tracking. 

I haven’t received the item on the expected arrival date, should I open an item not received? Or wait for the item to eventually arrive? 

If I had known this was coming from overseas, I wouldn’t have bought it. Tracking last updated on Jun 1, still in Poland. The item was supposed to arrive on Jun 4.


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> I bought an item with a location stating California but it looks like it’s shipping from Poland now according to the tracking.
> 
> I haven’t received the item on the expected arrival date, should I open an item not received? Or wait for the item to eventually arrive?
> 
> If I had known this was coming from overseas, I wouldn’t have bought it. Tracking last updated on Jun 1, still in Poland. The item was supposed to arrive on Jun 4.


You can open an INR now. You can also report the seller for misrepresenting their location, but I don't know how you do that.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> You can open an INR now. You can also report the seller for misrepresenting their location, but I don't know how you do that.



Thanks! I’m going to look up location misrepresentation. I would’ve accepted a different city or state, not a different country. Also did the INR. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> You can open an INR now. You can also report the seller for misrepresenting their location, but I don't know how you do that.





bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I’m going to look up location misrepresentation. I would’ve accepted a different city or state, not a different country. Also did the INR. We’ll see what happens.



To report a seller for misrepresenting the item location, go to your purchase history and click on the item. Navigate to the original listing, and on the right side of the page just above the description box, click on Report Item. On the drop-down menus, select Listing practices, then Other listing practices, then Item location misrepresentation.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I would think so too, but that is what eBay customer service told me. Of course we know the accuracy of that may vary. She had one feedback.


My seller got back to me yesterday morning and said she didn't know what was going on and would contact ebay.  Since I had already contacted them I knew the problem was that she did not have her paypal account linked to her ebay account to accept payments.  On the listing it says "paypal/credit cards by paypal" for the payment method.
She is a new seller, so I get the feeling she doesn't know what she is doing and isn't very motivated to follow through.  I replied to her yesterday explaining what she had to do so that I could pay, then sent her another message this morning that was never answered.
The relevant question now is how long I have to wait before this order can be cancelled if she never gets her account set up so that I can pay.  Would it be on the date listed as the delivery date on ebay? (even though I can't pay for it).  That is June 15th.
I purchased the item because I needed it for an event, but I don't want to order another option until I know whether this one will end up being cancelled or not.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> My seller got back to me yesterday morning and said she didn't know what was going on and would contact ebay.  Since I had already contacted them I knew the problem was that she did not have her paypal account linked to her ebay account to accept payments.  On the listing it says "paypal/credit cards by paypal" for the payment method.
> She is a new seller, so I get the feeling she doesn't know what she is doing and isn't very motivated to follow through.  I replied to her yesterday explaining what she had to do so that I could pay, then sent her another message this morning that was never answered.
> The relevant question now is how long I have to wait before this order can be cancelled if she never gets her account set up so that I can pay.  Would it be on the date listed as the delivery date on ebay? (even though I can't pay for it).  That is June 15th.
> I purchased the item because I needed it for an event, but I don't want to order another option until I know whether this one will end up being cancelled or not.


That's nuts because she's going to be paying a FVF on the sale. Chances are she won't know to call for a credit, nor should she get it if she's not even willing to figure out how to let you pay.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That's nuts because she's going to be paying a FVF on the sale. Chances are she won't know to call for a credit, nor should she get it if she's not even willing to figure out how to let you pay.


I returned an item and told the seller she needed to file a cancellation request with ebay in order to get her fees back. She thanked me but never did it. I wonder if she ever did call to get her fees back.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I guess you were rewarded for your patience! I’m glad it came to a happy resolution!


Thanks Nicole . Long time no talk, hope all is well with you.
If patience was a virtue, I would definitely be an  now.


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer that started a return. I just noticed that on my ebay seller page, it says refund due date is 6/11, but when I look at the return detail, it says the buyer has to ship back by 6/13. Why would I have to refund before she ships?


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Thanks Nicole . Long time no talk, hope all is well with you.
> If patience was a virtue, I would definitely be an  now.



Hello my friend! All is well here 
After such a wait I would definitely reward myself for demonstrating such patience [emoji16]


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a buyer that started a return. I just noticed that on my ebay seller page, it says refund due date is 6/11, but when I look at the return detail, it says the buyer has to ship back by 6/13. Why would I have to refund before she ships?


Can you reply to the request (to document it) that you can't refund before shipping and call ebay to question them about it?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Can you reply to the request (to document it) that you can't refund before shipping and call ebay to question them about it?


No, I can't reply. The request was automatically approved by ebay when she requested it, since I accept returns and she was doing a normal (not SNAD) return. I hope they don't snatch the money before she actually sends it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> No, I can't reply. The request was automatically approved by ebay when she requested it, since I accept returns and she was doing a normal (not SNAD) return. I hope they don't snatch the money before she actually sends it.


Then I'd call to ask about the discrepancy.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Then I'd call to ask about the discrepancy.


I'll wait a few days to see if she ships but I'll definitely call before the 11th.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased an item last night with buy it now and an error message popped up immediately with code 5100003 and the item page closed out instead of going to the payment page.  I went into my purchases and tried to pay for the item that way, but got a message that it could not be completed and to contact the seller.  I sent a message to the seller, then called ebay.  They told me that the error message meant that the seller did not have their paypal linked to ebay, so there was not a way to pay them, and ebay sent a message to the seller.  I'm wondering what happens now.  The seller has not been responsive to questions, but that is not totally unusual in my experience on ebay, so I purchased the item anyway.  If the seller never sets up a way to be paid, will I have this "unpaid" item in my history forever?  Do I call ebay at a certain point to remove the item from my purchase history?



Update:
Of course I sent the seller messages as well since the purchase.
Day 1: I called eBay and they said they would send the seller a message about how to link her paypal account to accept that payment. 
Day 2: I called eBay again, they had no response from the seller and offered to call her by phone.
Day 3, today: eBay called me and said that the seller never answered or retuned their calls. They offered to keep trying or just cancel the sale. I decided to cancel.
That was fairly easy in the end, though I still wish I could get the item. It was not a great price, but it was pretty.
eBay is always very helpful to me as a buyer, I like that they are always available to talk and to do behind the scenes work for me. Of course, I know the advice from CS is not always correct, but it’s better than not being able to talk to a real human on some other websites.


----------



## bakeacookie

Catbird9 said:


> To report a seller for misrepresenting the item location, go to your purchase history and click on the item. Navigate to the original listing, and on the right side of the page just above the description box, click on Report Item. On the drop-down menus, select Listing practices, then Other listing practices, then Item location misrepresentation.



Thank you! Reported them today. 

It sucks no one else mentioned this in their feedback :/


----------



## marissa214

Hello!  I tried to search for this issue but didn’t find it exactly, so here goes. I won an auction on Monday for a poorly listed bag for a VERY good price and free shipping. I actually felt guilty for it bc I hadn’t even noticed the free shipping when I bid. I even thought it might be a new seller or something. I kept noticing she hadn’t shipped yet, and then when I checked yesterday, she had canceled the sale. I would understand canceling bc the price was so good for me - it’s a little against the principle of the auction, but I do understand. Anyway, I’m supposed to click a link to approve the cancelation once I receive the refund. I’ve been checking PayPal but have not seen the refund yet. I am not sure exactly when she canceled...how long would it take for the refund to show up?  

Since then, I dug around in her reviews more thoroughly and found negs from over a year ago where she canceled the order and did not start the refund. So I’m just not sure how long to wait before escalating?  The statement in the ebay app says they’ll send me an email confirmation but I’ve never gotten one.  Any advice?


----------



## BeenBurned

marissa214 said:


> Hello!  I tried to search for this issue but didn’t find it exactly, so here goes. I won an auction on Monday for a poorly listed bag for a VERY good price and free shipping. I actually felt guilty for it bc I hadn’t even noticed the free shipping when I bid. I even thought it might be a new seller or something. I kept noticing she hadn’t shipped yet, and then when I checked yesterday, she had canceled the sale. I would understand canceling bc the price was so good for me - it’s a little against the principle of the auction, but I do understand. Anyway, I’m supposed to click a link to approve the cancelation once I receive the refund. I’ve been checking PayPal but have not seen the refund yet. I am not sure exactly when she canceled...how long would it take for the refund to show up?
> 
> Since then, I dug around in her reviews more thoroughly and found negs from over a year ago where she canceled the order and did not start the refund. So I’m just not sure how long to wait before escalating?  The statement in the ebay app says they’ll send me an email confirmation but I’ve never gotten one.  Any advice?


Don't agree to the cancellation until the refund is IN your paypal account. (Even then, you might not want to agree since sellers are supposed to use reserves if they're unwilling to sell before a minimum price is met.)


----------



## marissa214

BeenBurned said:


> Don't agree to the cancellation until the refund is IN your paypal account. (Even then, you might not want to agree since sellers are supposed to use reserves if they're unwilling to sell before a minimum price is met.)



Thanks!  I definitely wasn’t going to agree until I saw the refund. I decided just now to contact her and ask why it was canceled and see what she says. If she was a new seller, I wouldn’t mind so much. It can be confusing at first. But since she’s experienced, I might push back a little.


----------



## Wei Wei

marissa214 said:


> Thanks!  I definitely wasn’t going to agree until I saw the refund. I decided just now to contact her and ask why it was canceled and see what she says. If she was a new seller, I wouldn’t mind so much. It can be confusing at first. But since she’s experienced, I might push back a little.



Sounds like a good way to start, I'm keen to know what happens, thx


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Not really a question, answer or even a rant.  Just a tale.

I'm on my third order now of craft items from a particular seller I just found.  Multiple items in each order, but none of very high value.  A few messages back and forth including one where they told me USPS had lost a large number of their orders all at once and they were a bit swamped trying to clean up the mess.  I had asked about one color variation of an item, but they didn't have it.  A few days later they found out their vendor did have the item so they picked up a few and did a special listing for me.  I added a few more items to that order also.  After I completed the order and checked out, I realized there was one more $1 item I forgot to add.  Seller says they'll add it and not invoice for it because of the close to .50 in fees.  I thought to myself that I would simply send them a dollar bill in the mail.  Until I remembered it would cost me a .50 stamp to do so.

Ugh!


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Not really a question, answer or even a rant.  Just a tale.
> 
> I'm on my third order now of craft items from a particular seller I just found.  Multiple items in each order, but none of very high value.  A few messages back and forth including one where they told me USPS had lost a large number of their orders all at once and they were a bit swamped trying to clean up the mess.  I had asked about one color variation of an item, but they didn't have it.  A few days later they found out their vendor did have the item so they picked up a few and did a special listing for me.  I added a few more items to that order also.  After I completed the order and checked out, I realized there was one more $1 item I forgot to add.  Seller says they'll add it and not invoice for it because of the close to .50 in fees.  I thought to myself that I would simply send them a dollar bill in the mail.  Until I remembered it would cost me a .50 stamp to do so.
> 
> Ugh!


You can send her money friends and family paypal. I'm not sure you can do just a $1.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Question for sellers: if you are selling multiple items and one person buys a couple items, do you ship together? I remember there was a scam back in the day where buyers would claim one of the items was missing. I offer free shipping so it's more expensive on my end, but I wonder if it's safer? I also wonder if the buyer might be annoyed because sometimes USPS can ship things on different days even if you mail them together. Also I require signatures for all my items.
> 
> Thoughts?





whateve said:


> I ship them together if the buyer pays for them in one transaction. Ebay makes it easy to buy a label for the combined shipping and puts the same tracking number on all. I've never had a problem with someone claiming one item was missing. They can still return or dispute a single item.
> 
> Unless the total is over $750, I wouldn't ship signature required. There are cases where the item will be delivered without USPS getting the signature, and then you won't be able to prove they were delivered. I can attest to buyers getting annoyed by signature required. I had several complaints, even when it was mentioned in the listing, and one package (shipped UPS) eventually got returned to me because the buyer was never available for signing.





JadaStormy said:


> Thanks! My listings are buy it now with immediate payment required so I don't think they can do one checkout?
> 
> Honestly as a buyer I hate signature confirmation ironically.  But as a seller it's the only way I feel safe. And you're right, I've had at least 2 items where the tracking never updated and thankfully I had an honest buyer. So I paid extra for nothing. But since it's only $3 it's worth it to me.





whateve said:


> They can do one checkout by putting all items in their shopping cart, then paying. I wouldn't ship together unless they did this.


I want to modify my answer here. Even if the buyer buys in separate transactions, you can print one label in ebay by going to your sold items, selecting each item from that buyer by checking the box in front of them, then click on the "print shipping labels" button. You will get a screen that will ask if you want to combine them into one shipment. Then once you combine them, you can buy the postage.


----------



## VernisCerise

Dear members, please help, buyer claims my CL shoes are fake. I’m a 100% sure that they authentic. I offered her to do authentication service, but she wants a full refund including shipping. I don’t accept refunds. I gave her an option of a refund minus shipping if she sends them to me using the same service that I used. She wants to “resolve it peacefully, w/o leaving negative feedback.” I’m not a full-time buyer, honestly I could care less. I just don’t want to lose both shoes and money. What are my chances? TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

VernisCerise said:


> Dear members, please help, buyer claims my CL shoes are fake. I’m a 100% sure that they authentic. I offered her to do authentication service, but she wants a full refund including shipping. I don’t accept refunds. I gave her an option of a refund minus shipping if she sends them to me using the same service that I used. She wants to “resolve it peacefully, w/o leaving negative feedback.” I’m not a full-time buyer, honestly I could care less. I just don’t want to lose both shoes and money. What are my chances? TIA


Many buyers want to return, see a "no return" policy and assume they have to have a "reason" for wanting to return. Whether the shoes are authentic or not and whether the buyer really believes they're fake or if they just don't fit or she doesn't like, she's not happy with them.

My advice (and advice I follow myself if confronted with a similar case) is to apologize that she's not happy with them and accept the return.
If she filed a dispute already and claimed that she "doesn't believe they're authentic," you'll have to pay for return shipping and the refund amount will be her entire payment (including shipping).

That way, you'll get the shoes back and will be able to resell them. (Having had a "fake" claim made, you might consider having them professionally authenticated and state it in the future listing. It will add credibility to your listing as well as reassure future buyers that they'll be getting the real deal.)

The problem you can run into should you insist on not taking returns is that in the case of an escalation, ebay will assume that you don't want them back and will allow the buyer to keep the shoes (or destroy them) PLUS issue a refund. You'd be out the money and the shoes.


----------



## VernisCerise

BeenBurned said:


> Many buyers want to return, see a "no return" policy and assume they have to have a "reason" for wanting to return. Whether the shoes are authentic or not and whether the buyer really believes they're fake or if they just don't fit or she doesn't like, she's not happy with them.
> 
> My advice (and advice I follow myself if confronted with a similar case) is to apologize that she's not happy with them and accept the return.
> If she filed a dispute already and claimed that she "doesn't believe they're authentic," you'll have to pay for return shipping and the refund amount will be her entire payment (including shipping).
> 
> That way, you'll get the shoes back and will be able to resell them. (Having had a "fake" claim made, you might consider having them professionally authenticated and state it in the future listing. It will add credibility to your listing as well as reassure future buyers that they'll be getting the real deal.)
> 
> The problem you can run into should you insist on not taking returns is that in the case of an escalation, ebay will assume that you don't want them back and will allow the buyer to keep the shoes (or destroy them) PLUS issue a refund. You'd be out the money and the shoes.



Thank you for responding BeenBurned, btw I like your  username [emoji1]
I talked to ebay and paypal cs, ebay said that she had to prove that they were fake.

I honestly was offended by the fact that she claimed that shoes were not authentic. But
I think you’re right that the buyer doesn’t like the shoes and has a remorse. I just don’t understand why they can’t be honest about it.
As much as I don’t want to lose shipping money, I may have to do what you suggested and move on.


----------



## BeenBurned

VernisCerise said:


> Thank you for responding BeenBurned, btw I like your  username [emoji1]
> I talked to ebay and paypal cs, ebay said that she had to prove that they were fake.
> 
> I honestly was offended by the fact that she claimed that shoes were not authentic. But
> I think you’re right that the buyer doesn’t like the shoes and has a remorse. I just don’t understand why they can’t be honest about it.
> As much as I don’t want to lose shipping money, I may have to do what you suggested and move on.


Unfortunately, ebay and paypal are notorious for telling callers what they want to hear. 

99% of the time, buyers do NOT have to prove anything! That's why sellers are advised to just accept the return and block the buyer from making further purchases in the future.


----------



## VernisCerise

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, ebay and paypal are notorious for telling callers what they want to hear.
> 
> 99% of the time, buyers do NOT have to prove anything! That's why sellers are advised to just accept the return and block the buyer from making further purchases in the future.



Yeah, that’s what I figured from all horror stories I heard. The buyer is sending my shoes back, hopefully I’ll recieve them in the same condition. Thanks again for you help.


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, ebay and paypal are notorious for telling callers what they want to hear.
> 
> 99% of the time, buyers do NOT have to prove anything! That's why sellers are advised to just accept the return and block the buyer from making further purchases in the future.



Great advice! How do we block buyers on eBay? TIA


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> Great advice! How do we block buyers on eBay? TIA


I have this link saved: https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin&BidderBlockLogin=


----------



## Wei Wei

whateve said:


> I have this link saved: https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin&BidderBlockLogin=



Thx appreciate this, buyer blocked haha!


----------



## whateve

My USPS carrier doesn't always scan so this time I printed a scan form. Now the tracking shows "Shipment Received, Package Acceptance Pending." I'm not sure this sounds as good as "picked up."


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> My USPS carrier doesn't always scan so this time I printed a scan form. Now the tracking shows "Shipment Received, Package Acceptance Pending." I'm not sure this sounds as good as "picked up."


Apparently they have to perform a separate acceptance scan on the package itself (in addition to the scan form) in order for it to show up in the tracking system.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Apparently they have to perform a separate acceptance scan on the package itself (in addition to the scan form) in order for it to show up in the tracking system.


So I don't think it was a good idea to use the scan form. If they never scan the package, it would be the same as if I never shipped it.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> So I don't think it was a good idea to use the scan form. If they never scan the package, it would be the same as if I never shipped it.



You do have proof that they scanned the scan form, at least. Hopefully, the package will get scanned on delivery.

This is from a Reddit thread in answer to the question: 
*what does "the acceptance of your package is pending." mean?*

"After the shipment is received and Scan Form scanned and the "Package Acceptance" scan done or not, the mail pieces are in transit. These items in transit may not be held up so another scanning can be done. If the scanning did not happen on receipt at the post office they simply move on. Even if they are not scanned as 'accepted' they will continue on their journey. Many pieces of mail end up being scanned as 'Delivered' without having ever being scanned as 'Accepted'."


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> You do have proof that they scanned the scan form, at least. Hopefully, the package will get scanned on delivery.
> 
> This is from a Reddit thread in answer to the question:
> *what does "the acceptance of your package is pending." mean?*
> 
> "After the shipment is received and Scan Form scanned and the "Package Acceptance" scan done or not, the mail pieces are in transit. These items in transit may not be held up so another scanning can be done. If the scanning did not happen on receipt at the post office they simply move on. Even if they are not scanned as 'accepted' they will continue on their journey. Many pieces of mail end up being scanned as 'Delivered' without having ever being scanned as 'Accepted'."


It will probably get scanned tonight. My post office has decided not to scan packages until they are on their way to the distribution center. I guess they think it hurts their statistics. So they instruct the carriers not to scan upon pickup because if the carriers don't make it back to the post office by 4 pm, the packages don't make it on the truck going to the distribution center and sit in the post office for another day.


----------



## marissa214

marissa214 said:


> Thanks!  I definitely wasn’t going to agree until I saw the refund. I decided just now to contact her and ask why it was canceled and see what she says. If she was a new seller, I wouldn’t mind so much. It can be confusing at first. But since she’s experienced, I might push back a little.



Never heard back from her, and still don’t have he refund!  I have family visiting this week so haven’t really wanted to deal with it. Finally, last night, I sent her a message saying that I have not seen a refund and I would not agree to the cancellation unless I saw the refund or the item. This morning I finally woke up to the confirmation email from eBay. I don’t think it’s a coincidence - I don’t think she issued the refund until I sent that message. I wonder if she does that hoping people won’t notice that they didn’t get the refund??  

I’m still waiting to see the money show up in PayPal. I’m bummed that I’m not getting that amazing deal ($33 including shipping for a bag I usually see listed for $75 and higher) but I do plan to leave a detailed negative review and maybe also complain to eBay that she seems to have a habit of doing that. I don’t know if that would do anything though.  Is there a way for eBay to make her honor the auction?  Won’t she just say the item is damaged or something?  She has never replied to my messages.


----------



## Catbird9

marissa214 said:


> Never heard back from her, and still don’t have he refund!  I have family visiting this week so haven’t really wanted to deal with it. Finally, last night, I sent her a message saying that I have not seen a refund and I would not agree to the cancellation unless I saw the refund or the item. This morning I finally woke up to the confirmation email from eBay. I don’t think it’s a coincidence - I don’t think she issued the refund until I sent that message. I wonder if she does that hoping people won’t notice that they didn’t get the refund??
> 
> I’m still waiting to see the money show up in PayPal. I’m bummed that I’m not getting that amazing deal ($33 including shipping for a bag I usually see listed for $75 and higher) but I do plan to leave a detailed negative review and maybe also complain to eBay that she seems to have a habit of doing that. I don’t know if that would do anything though.  Is there a way for eBay to make her honor the auction?  Won’t she just say the item is damaged or something?  She has never replied to my messages.



In answer to your question, no, eBay can't make her honor the auction.

I'm sorry you had to go through so much aggravation with this dodgy seller. I hope your refund shows up quickly in your PayPal account, and you can focus on finding another great deal that actually works out for you!


----------



## Roro

Catbird9 said:


> You do have proof that they scanned the scan form, at least. Hopefully, the package will get scanned on delivery.
> 
> This is from a Reddit thread in answer to the question:
> *what does "the acceptance of your package is pending." mean?*
> 
> "After the shipment is received and Scan Form scanned and the "Package Acceptance" scan done or not, the mail pieces are in transit. These items in transit may not be held up so another scanning can be done. If the scanning did not happen on receipt at the post office they simply move on. Even if they are not scanned as 'accepted' they will continue on their journey. Many pieces of mail end up being scanned as 'Delivered' without having ever being scanned as 'Accepted'."





whateve said:


> It will probably get scanned tonight. My post office has decided not to scan packages until they are on their way to the distribution center. I guess they think it hurts their statistics. So they instruct the carriers not to scan upon pickup because if the carriers don't make it back to the post office by 4 pm, the packages don't make it on the truck going to the distribution center and sit in the post office for another day.



I purchased an item from ebay on Sunday.  Apparently the scan sheet was scanned on Monday since it reads 'acceptance pending.'  Nothing has shown up in the scan since then.  It was mailed from Texas and is supposed to arrive to me in Pennsylvania tomorrow.  I had never seen any scanning like this before so I was glad to see that others had seen it while reading on this Forum.  I'm anxious to see if it arrives tomorrow or if it gets scanned again at all.  I will post when I know!  Thank you all for bringing out these issues so others (like me) can be informed.


----------



## marissa214

Catbird9 said:


> In answer to your question, no, eBay can't make her honor the auction.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through so much aggravation with this dodgy seller. I hope your refund shows up quickly in your PayPal account, and you can focus on finding another great deal that actually works out for you!



Thanks...well it’s not like I actually needed it. [emoji23] it’s just aggravating. Thanks for the info!  I am still going to complain about it to eBay once my family has gone home.


----------



## Roro

Roro said:


> I purchased an item from ebay on Sunday.  Apparently the scan sheet was scanned on Monday since it reads 'acceptance pending.'  Nothing has shown up in the scan since then.  It was mailed from Texas and is supposed to arrive to me in Pennsylvania tomorrow.  I had never seen any scanning like this before so I was glad to see that others had seen it while reading on this Forum.  I'm anxious to see if it arrives tomorrow or if it gets scanned again at all.  I will post when I know!  Thank you all for bringing out these issues so others (like me) can be informed.



So, my package was not scanned again until it reached my 'destination facility'--the Philadelphia sorting center.  None of those 'package is on its way to the destination' scans.  After the sorting facility, it was scanned multiple times as it arrived at my post office and was delivered to me, right on time, yesterday.


----------



## EGBDF

I was printing a label for an item I sold this morning, and I didn't realize there were 2 options for buying insurance. ShipCover or USPS. Which do you prefer? I used USPS even though it was a bit more $.


----------



## Haughty

eBay is pushing the option to submit offers.  I had a low-ball offer tonight.  When I went to counter offer, I noticed the boxes to accept the offer and the one to submit a counter offer were reversed.  Usually the blue accept offer box is on the top so I usually go to the next box to the counter offer.  This time the submit counter was on top and accept offer was the second box.  I almost confused myself and hit the accept offer.   

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Gabs007

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased two items on eBay recently, one was from the UK and one was from Germany. The UK purchase was $2,000 less, yet I was hit with a $58 foreign transaction fee + an additional $5 foreign transaction fee for that purchase (that listing also had me prepay customs when I checked out, which is new to me - it was built into eBay and only showed up after I had already hit buy it now and went to my cart to pay).  The item from Germany was more expensive, yet it had no foreign transaction fee and I will pay customs in the usual way, when it comes through customs.
> Are these foreign transactions fees due to the type of listing, the location or my payment method (AmEx).
> The item without the foreign transaction fee was purchased with a Capitol One card.
> Both listings were "international" listings (showed the price in their local currency).
> I would also love any input on the prepaid customs built into eBay on one of the purchased. Is this an option when a seller lists an item?
> Thank you!



If the seller uses their international selling (where you ship it to eBay and they ship it on) the customs and all that are automatically added through eBay, if they set the price for shipping to another country manually, then you pay the customs duty the old fashioned way.
The PayPal also tends to be different from country to country, having moved a couple of times, it depends very much on the banking in the country, Germany encourages international transactions, whereas in the UK it is a bit less common and the fees are super steep. It's getting better, but I think it also depends what your CC company charges for foreign transactions and what deals they have.
For example in the US if I pay with one of my UK cards, I get massively hit with an additional fee for paying in another currency, the other card - just the currency exchange rate.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Gabs007 said:


> If the seller uses their ...




The post you replied to was made on July 3, 2017, almost a full year ago.


----------



## Gabs007

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> The post you replied to was made on July 3, 2017, almost a full year ago.



I noticed, but I hadn't seen an answer and figured since I could answer it, it would be polite to do so as others might be wondering too as I bought 2 items from the US last month and one had the customs charged via eBay check out through the international selling program, so if people prefer to pay the customs the "old way" they can skip those who offer through the international program.


----------



## holiday123

eBay underpaid postage notice - I put 11oz and package was 14oz ( I guessed weight as my scale broke) an extra $1+ being charged to my account. Ok, so out of 20 packages, i guessed perfect on the other 19? Doubtful. Where is my refund for overage paid? I know I usually put in more #'s to be safe, but this was a shirt and I've never shipped a shirt before.  Not holding my breath for that overpaid refund. Grr


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> eBay underpaid postage notice - I put 11oz and package was 14oz ( I guessed weight as my scale broke) an extra $1+ being charged to my account. Ok, so out of 20 packages, i guessed perfect on the other 19? Doubtful. Where is my refund for overage paid? I know I usually put in more #'s to be safe, but this was a shirt and I've never shipped a shirt before.  Not holding my breath for that overpaid refund. Grr



I've gotten refunds for overpaid postage too, so it can happen.

USPS First Class Package Rates (these are the un-discounted amounts from my eBay postage printing screen).

1 - 4 oz   $3.50
5 - 8 oz   $3.75
9 oz        $4.10
10 oz      $4.45
11 oz       $4.80
12 oz       $5.15
13 oz       $5.50
14 -16 oz $6.70

So you can see there is a big difference between 11 oz and 14 oz weights.

My strategy on First Class packages is, if in doubt, call it 15.9 oz. If it's less than 14 oz, you should get a refund. If it's over 16 oz, you can't use First Class anyway, so again, if in doubt, use Priority.

ETA: I don't know how small of a refund or extra charge they will process. If it's only $0.35, they might not do anything. I also don't know how they calculate the refund/charge. Do they factor in your eBay postage discount?


----------



## holiday123

Catbird9 said:


> I've gotten refunds for overpaid postage too, so it can happen.
> 
> USPS First Class Package Rates (these are the un-discounted amounts from my eBay postage printing screen).
> 
> 1 - 4 oz   $3.50
> 5 - 8 oz   $3.75
> 9 oz        $4.10
> 10 oz      $4.45
> 11 oz       $4.80
> 12 oz       $5.15
> 13 oz       $5.50
> 14 -16 oz $6.70
> 
> So you can see there is a big difference between 11 oz and 14 oz weights.
> 
> My strategy on First Class packages is, if in doubt, call it 15.9 oz. If it's less than 14 oz, you should get a refund. If it's over 16 oz, you can't use First Class anyway, so again, if in doubt, use Priority.
> 
> ETA: I don't know how small of a refund or extra charge they will process. If it's only $0.35, they might not do anything. I also don't know how they calculate the refund/charge. Do they factor in your eBay postage discount?


Adding on because I found the underpaid items on my dashboard (no overpayment lol) and the exact same shirt I said was 11oz and was charged for 14oz I sold again (different color) and put 14oz. this time ( because that is what they said the last one weighed)..they corrected that weight to 1# 4oz and charged $3+ for priority. Same shirt, same size, only different pattern. Same poly bag size etc. That 2nd shirt must have had about 6oz of lint on it or something.  So I guess I'll take the rest to goodwill. It's costing more to ship than the shirts themselves.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> eBay underpaid postage notice - I put 11oz and package was 14oz ( I guessed weight as my scale broke) an extra $1+ being charged to my account. Ok, so out of 20 packages, i guessed perfect on the other 19? Doubtful. Where is my refund for overage paid? I know I usually put in more #'s to be safe, but this was a shirt and I've never shipped a shirt before.  Not holding my breath for that overpaid refund. Grr





Catbird9 said:


> I've gotten refunds for overpaid postage too, so it can happen.
> 
> USPS First Class Package Rates (these are the un-discounted amounts from my eBay postage printing screen).
> 
> 1 - 4 oz   $3.50
> 5 - 8 oz   $3.75
> 9 oz        $4.10
> 10 oz      $4.45
> 11 oz       $4.80
> 12 oz       $5.15
> 13 oz       $5.50
> 14 -16 oz $6.70
> 
> So you can see there is a big difference between 11 oz and 14 oz weights.
> 
> My strategy on First Class packages is, if in doubt, call it 15.9 oz. If it's less than 14 oz, you should get a refund. If it's over 16 oz, you can't use First Class anyway, so again, if in doubt, use Priority.
> 
> ETA: I don't know how small of a refund or extra charge they will process. If it's only $0.35, they might not do anything. I also don't know how they calculate the refund/charge. Do they factor in your eBay postage discount?



I ship through paypal so I don't know anything about underestimating weight other than to say that I'm guessing it's the post office that is charging them back and not ebay themselves. 

I've never seen USPS refund for overpayments (items where you over-estimated the weight). I think their thinking is that as the seller, you're responsible for knowing the weight of your items and/or buying a scale so you can get it right. 

Another suggestion I offer is that if the weight of the item is close to the oz. mark, i.e., 3.8 oz.) and you haven't taped the package closed or applied the shipping label, spring for the 5 oz. label (13-cents extra over 4 oz.) because it's likely that the shipping label and will add more than .2 oz and bump your package into the 4+ oz. bracket.   

@Catbird9, prices are no longer the same in the 5-8 oz. range. 
These are the discounted (ebay/PP) FIRST CLASS prices: 
5 oz: $2.79 
6 oz: $2.92
7 oz: $3.05
8 oz: $3.18
9 oz: $3.34
10 oz: $3.50
11 oz: $3.66
12 oz: $3.82
13 oz: $4.10
14 oz: $4.38
15 oz: $4.66
16 oz: $4.94



holiday123 said:


> Adding on because I found the underpaid items on my dashboard (no overpayment lol) and the exact same shirt I said was 11oz and was charged for 14oz I sold again (different color) and put 14oz. this time ( because that is what they said the last one weighed)..*they corrected that weight to 1# 4oz and charged $3+ for priority. *Same shirt, same size, only different pattern. Same poly bag size etc. That 2nd shirt must have had about 6oz of lint on it or something.  So I guess I'll take the rest to goodwill. It's costing more to ship than the shirts themselves.


It's possible that you shipped by priority mail and even for a 2 oz. package, you have to pay the price it costs for 1 lb. 

Again, I don't think it's ebay who is assessing the charges for overweight or underpaid packages. It's the post office who is charge ebay and ebay is charging the user who made the mistake.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I ship through paypal so I don't know anything about underestimating weight other than to say that I'm guessing it's the post office that is charging them back and not ebay themselves.
> 
> I've never seen USPS refund for overpayments (items where you over-estimated the weight). I think their thinking is that as the seller, you're responsible for knowing the weight of your items and/or buying a scale so you can get it right.
> 
> Another suggestion I offer is that if the weight of the item is close to the oz. mark, i.e., 3.8 oz.) and you haven't taped the package closed or applied the shipping label, spring for the 5 oz. label (13-cents extra over 4 oz.) because it's likely that the shipping label and will add more than .2 oz and bump your package into the 4+ oz. bracket.
> 
> @Catbird9, prices are no longer the same in the 5-8 oz. range.
> These are the discounted (ebay/PP) FIRST CLASS prices:
> 5 oz: $2.79
> 6 oz: $2.92
> 7 oz: $3.05
> 8 oz: $3.18
> 9 oz: $3.34
> 10 oz: $3.50
> 11 oz: $3.66
> 12 oz: $3.82
> 13 oz: $4.10
> 14 oz: $4.38
> 15 oz: $4.66
> 16 oz: $4.94
> 
> 
> It's possible that you shipped by priority mail and even for a 2 oz. package, you have to pay the price it costs for 1 lb.
> 
> Again, I don't think it's ebay who is assessing the charges for overweight or underpaid packages. It's the post office who is charge ebay and ebay is charging the user who made the mistake.


Thanks for the tip about the tape 

I actually shipped the one first class and put 14oz, but since they determined it weighed 1# 4oz, it was assessed the priority postage price since first class is only to  16oz. I was confused at first looking at the charge as it said something like service used doesn't match service paid for.

eBay is being charged by USPS for the underpayment as they are the account holder. They are passing the charge back to me.  Which is why I wondered why I never see a refund for overpayment. 

I disputed with USPS and the response was something like : if you don't hear from us it's because USPS is the contact/account holder so email back with reference number in 5 days requesting update. Lol we'll see.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I ship through paypal so I don't know anything about underestimating weight other than to say that I'm guessing it's the post office that is charging them back and not ebay themselves.
> 
> I've never seen USPS refund for overpayments (items where you over-estimated the weight). I think their thinking is that as the seller, you're responsible for knowing the weight of your items and/or buying a scale so you can get it right.
> 
> Another suggestion I offer is that if the weight of the item is close to the oz. mark, i.e., 3.8 oz.) and you haven't taped the package closed or applied the shipping label, spring for the 5 oz. label (13-cents extra over 4 oz.) because it's likely that the shipping label and will add more than .2 oz and bump your package into the 4+ oz. bracket.
> 
> @Catbird9, prices are no longer the same in the 5-8 oz. range.
> These are the discounted (ebay/PP) FIRST CLASS prices:
> 5 oz: $2.79
> 6 oz: $2.92
> 7 oz: $3.05
> 8 oz: $3.18
> 9 oz: $3.34
> 10 oz: $3.50
> 11 oz: $3.66
> 12 oz: $3.82
> 13 oz: $4.10
> 14 oz: $4.38
> 15 oz: $4.66
> 16 oz: $4.94
> 
> 
> It's possible that you shipped by priority mail and even for a 2 oz. package, you have to pay the price it costs for 1 lb.
> 
> Again, I don't think it's ebay who is assessing the charges for overweight or underpaid packages. It's the post office who is charge ebay and ebay is charging the user who made the mistake.


I agree.

I researched my recent refund for a postage overpayment. eBay Shipping refunded $1.60, the difference between the price I actually paid ($4.94 for 15 oz, because I was unsure of the exact weight but was sure it was under 1 lb), and the price I should have paid ($3.34 for 9 oz).


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I researched my recent refund for a postage overpayment. eBay Shipping refunded $1.60, the difference between the price I actually paid ($4.94 for 15 oz, because I was unsure of the exact weight but was sure it was under 1 lb), and the price I should have paid ($3.34 for 9 oz).


Interesting because PP shipping never refunds for overpayments!


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting because PP shipping never refunds for overpayments!



It seems to be a new thing.
*"USPS Updates Postage Review System*
The U.S. Postal Service is streamlining the way they check postage on shipments with a new automated system that detects overpayments and underpayments on postage.


The upgrade will:

Align USPS with shipping and package carrier industry standards
Reduce shipment delays and additional charges through awareness
Improve the shipping experience for sellers and shoppers
If a postage discrepancy is detected, the USPS will automatically collect for underpaid postage, or refund for overpaid postage. Visit your dashboard under the section for Shipping Cost Adjustments to see if you have any postage costs to adjust."

https://pages.ebay.com/sellerinform...pping-partners/avoid-extra-postage-costs.html


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I've gotten refunds for overpaid postage too, so it can happen.
> 
> USPS First Class Package Rates (these are the un-discounted amounts from my eBay postage printing screen).
> 
> 1 - 4 oz   $3.50
> 5 - 8 oz   $3.75
> 9 oz        $4.10
> 10 oz      $4.45
> 11 oz       $4.80
> 12 oz       $5.15
> 13 oz       $5.50
> 14 -16 oz $6.70
> 
> So you can see there is a big difference between 11 oz and 14 oz weights.
> 
> My strategy on First Class packages is, if in doubt, call it 15.9 oz. If it's less than 14 oz, you should get a refund. If it's over 16 oz, you can't use First Class anyway, so again, if in doubt, use Priority.
> 
> ETA: I don't know how small of a refund or extra charge they will process. If it's only $0.35, they might not do anything. I also don't know how they calculate the refund/charge. Do they factor in your eBay postage discount?


I've never seen an over or under charge on my account. I often add an ounce just to be sure.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I've never seen an over or under charge on my account. I often add an ounce just to be sure.


I use a scale so I know I don't underpay. However I do often add an ounce if an item is right on the edge but have never seen a credit either.


----------



## marissa214

Catbird9 said:


> In answer to your question, no, eBay can't make her honor the auction.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through so much aggravation with this dodgy seller. I hope your refund shows up quickly in your PayPal account, and you can focus on finding another great deal that actually works out for you!



Ok, I have finally received my refund, after having to call eBay, open a case, wait two more business days, and THEN I got a refund that eBay had to force!  A lot of the initial delay was due to me being inundated by family and not able to deal with it, but it seems ridiculous to me that I had to follow up on this so aggressively.  Seems like if the seller cancels, the refund should pretty much be tied to that.  At least it was only $33 and not more or I would have had a lot more anxiety over this!

In addition, I am no longer able to leave her feedback, which I did not consider.  I think that really sucks that I can't leave that warning for other potential buyers!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

You get a product that's junk.  No where near as described.  You do a product review stating it's junk and explain why.

If you do a Neg and refer to the product review, will the neg stick?


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You get a product that's junk.  No where near as described.  You do a product review stating it's junk and explain why.
> 
> If you do a Neg and refer to the product review, will the neg stick?


I don't know but you have a better chance of having the neg stick if you just state your opinion in the comment. Let potential buyers do further research. (Ebay is inconsistent in removing feedbacks that refer to outside sites, reviews and the like.)

ETA: Isn't feedback supposed to refer to the transaction/seller? Wouldn't issues regarding the product be referred to the manufacturer? The seller didn't make the product; she just sold it.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Has anybody tried to attach pictures to a message recently?  I've always been able to do it easily, but today I'm getting a server error.  I read there were issues with pictures being dropped from listings, but is this related?


----------



## JadaStormy

What are the rules on shipping and delays? Is a seller allowed to tell you after the fact that they are on vacation and will ship the item 2 weeks later? I mean technically wouldn't the buyer be able to open an INR claim?


----------



## Catbird9

JadaStormy said:


> What are the rules on shipping and delays? Is a seller allowed to tell you after the fact that they are on vacation and will ship the item 2 weeks later? I mean technically wouldn't the buyer be able to open an INR claim?


If the  delay wasn't mentioned in the listing, and the item doesn't arrive by the date shown on your order details, you can file an INR claim.


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> If the seller uses their international selling (where you ship it to eBay and they ship it on) the customs and all that are automatically added through eBay, if they set the price for shipping to another country manually, then you pay the customs duty the old fashioned way.
> The PayPal also tends to be different from country to country, having moved a couple of times, it depends very much on the banking in the country, Germany encourages international transactions, whereas in the UK it is a bit less common and the fees are super steep. It's getting better, but I think it also depends what your CC company charges for foreign transactions and what deals they have.
> For example in the US if I pay with one of my UK cards, I get massively hit with an additional fee for paying in another currency, the other card - just the currency exchange rate.



This was from awhile ago, but you are exactly right. The additional charges were because the UK seller used the “global shipping” program which I now avoid when deciding which item to purchase due to the extra fees. This situation was actually a mess, because with global shipping you prepay customs, yet I still got a call to pay customs when it arrived and eBay could not help me other than to offer that I pay customs again and then they would give me an eBay account credit for the amount I paid in customs the second time. So obviously I avoid items with global shipping now!


----------



## nicole0612

Gabs007 said:


> I noticed, but I hadn't seen an answer and figured since I could answer it, it would be polite to do so as others might be wondering too as I bought 2 items from the US last month and one had the customs charged via eBay check out through the international selling program, so if people prefer to pay the customs the "old way" they can skip those who offer through the international program.



Absolutely! I had to learn this lesson the hard way!


----------



## JadaStormy

Catbird9 said:


> If the  delay wasn't mentioned in the listing, and the item doesn't arrive by the date shown on your order details, you can file an INR claim.


Ok thanks. The date they plan to ship is well after the date on the order details page. Guess I'll have to decide if I want to wait or ask them to cancel.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Ok thanks. The date they plan to ship is well after the date on the order details page. Guess I'll have to decide if I want to wait or ask them to cancel.


I wouldn't necessarily ask them to cancel. Just open the INR after the expected delivery date. The seller will get a ding on her account. If you ask the seller to cancel, you are endorsing her bad behavior.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Tossing this out to the masses .....

I ordered something that was supposed to be two packs of two items, four items total.  This is the way they were originally sold in stores and the way the packages are labeled.  And it's how the listing was worded.

When they arrived, one of the packages had been opened and one item removed, so I ended up with three items total instead of four.  It's entirely possible the seller didn't know, or even know to check for if they got these from an estate sale.  There is no outward indication on the one package of any discrepancy.  Being familiar with the item, I knew the minute I touched the one package before I even opened it (thickness and weight).

It's not worth returning and I wouldn't want to since I can use the three.  I don't see any advantage to either of us to incur additional shipping charges for a return and I doubt they have a replacement item since it's vintage and somewhat rare.  I despise 'partial refunds' and know that many sellers consider buyers who ask for them to be less than honest.  But in this case, I felt that a 25% refund was the best option for both sides and that's what I asked for via messages (no case opened).  I haven't heard back from the seller, but it's only been a day and I'll give them a few days before my next step.

Question is ... what do you feel that next step should be?


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Tossing this out to the masses .....
> 
> I ordered something that was supposed to be two packs of two items, four items total.  This is the way they were originally sold in stores and the way the packages are labeled.  And it's how the listing was worded.
> 
> When they arrived, one of the packages had been opened and one item removed, so I ended up with three items total instead of four.  It's entirely possible the seller didn't know, or even know to check for if they got these from an estate sale.  There is no outward indication on the one package of any discrepancy.  Being familiar with the item, I knew the minute I touched the one package before I even opened it (thickness and weight).
> 
> It's not worth returning and I wouldn't want to since I can use the three.  I don't see any advantage to either of us to incur additional shipping charges for a return and I doubt they have a replacement item since it's vintage and somewhat rare.  I despise 'partial refunds' and know that many sellers consider buyers who ask for them to be less than honest.  But in this case, I felt that a 25% refund was the best option for both sides and that's what I asked for via messages (no case opened).  I haven't heard back from the seller, but it's only been a day and I'll give them a few days before my next step.
> 
> Question is ... what do you feel that next step should be?


This is how I think I'd handle it. 

I'd give the seller another day or so to respond since this is considered to be one of 2 4th-of-July weekends (this year) and perhaps she's away. 

if there's no response, it's clearly SNAD. Although you can still use the 75% that you received, you risk having the seller state the commonly recommended mantra of "return for refund" but if that's what she wants to do, she's on the hook for return shipping (plus the initial shipping cost). 

The dispute does allow you to state that you'd be happy with a 25% refund which is exactly what you deserve (not to mention the inconvenience of not getting what you paid for nor what was advertised) and if she's smart, she'll agree to that. 

In case they're needed, take pictures which you can add to the dispute at the outset or later on. 

If she doesn't agree to the partial and prefers that you return it, you can decide if that's acceptable. (You can also leave feedback.)

You can also escalate, in which case she'd have to convince ebay that it's not SNAD, which seems as though would be difficult, if not impossible.


----------



## Mulberrygal

If I sell an item and only take cash on collection can the buyer still open a SNAD case through EBay?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> But in this case, I felt that a 25% refund was the best option for both sides and that's what I asked for via messages (no case opened).


Seller agreed and sent the refund.

Proves that sometimes it's best to simply explain and ask, even if you can't prove your case.  How would I have been able to prove the one item wasn't there?


----------



## MAGJES

What's your opinion on this......

I purchased a Hermes handbag on ebay. I asked several questions beforehand on condition. Asked for more pictures. Seller replied each time. I had the item authenticated. I purchased, I paid for expedited shipping.   
The seller waited a week to even ship and it will take a week to arrive via FedEx (she did not choose the expedited option apparently). So that is 14 days arrival from the date of purchase.  What kind of feedback does this call for would you think?  I mean it hasn't arrived yet but this is the history so far. I did message the seller and ask why the delay.  She only said ....."Sorry....busy!"
I have purchased from this seller before.  Not a handbag but a Hermes accessory. In that transaction she sent the wrong item and waited a week to send me the return label. I left no feedback in that case. Marked it as an honest mistake.


----------



## threadbender

I wouldn't even consider feedback until after I received the item. Also, what does her handling state in the listing? I think I am a lot more lax on delivery time than others; if I am in a hurry, I buy local. If I get what I paid for, I am happy. 

Keep in mind that she did seem to take her time previously, so it isn't really a surprise this time. lol 

If nothing else, you can forego feedback altogether.


----------



## Mulberrygal

MAGJES said:


> What's your opinion on this......
> 
> I purchased a Hermes handbag on ebay. I asked several questions beforehand on condition. Asked for more pictures. Seller replied each time. I had the item authenticated. I purchased, I paid for expedited shipping.
> The seller waited a week to even ship and it will take a week to arrive via FedEx (she did not choose the expedited option apparently). So that is 14 days arrival from the date of purchase.  What kind of feedback does this call for would you think?  I mean it hasn't arrived yet but this is the history so far. I did message the seller and ask why the delay.  She only said ....."Sorry....busy!"
> I have purchased from this seller before.  Not a handbag but a Hermes accessory. In that transaction she sent the wrong item and waited a week to send me the return label. I left no feedback in that case. Marked it as an honest mistake.





carlpsmom said:


> I wouldn't even consider feedback until after I received the item. Also, what does her handling state in the listing? I think I am a lot more lax on delivery time than others; if I am in a hurry, I buy local. If I get what I paid for, I am happy.
> Keep in mind that she did seem to take her time previously, so it isn't really a surprise this time. lol
> If nothing else, you can forego feedback altogether.



I totally agree with Carpsmom, I wouldn't consider leaving feedback until the item has arrived..........Lol, things could get worse and you'll have far more to say  or you may be delighted 
There will also be an estimated delivery date shown, if it arrives before this date it doesn't matter how long it took her to post -  it's arrived in the specified time. If it arrives late that's different but depends how you feel when it arrives. It's also an included question in feedback now "did the item arrive on time?" If sellers get too many negative responses they are penalised

I quite often revise my BIN listings when I go on holiday to state I'll despatch in 15 days and adjust it the nearer I get to coming home. If I've got a good promotion on sellers fees that I don't want to lose it's the easiest way to adjust. I'm a private seller and as such I can't just add a "seller away/shop closed" as business sellers can which always bugs me.......mind you I'd be polite and helpful about the delivery time and email them to confirm I was away and would be despatching when I got home


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> What's your opinion on this......
> 
> I purchased a Hermes handbag on ebay. I asked several questions beforehand on condition. Asked for more pictures. Seller replied each time. I had the item authenticated. I purchased, I paid for expedited shipping.
> The seller waited a week to even ship and it will take a week to arrive via FedEx (she did not choose the expedited option apparently). So that is 14 days arrival from the date of purchase.  What kind of feedback does this call for would you think?  I mean it hasn't arrived yet but this is the history so far. I did message the seller and ask why the delay.  She only said ....."Sorry....busy!"
> I have purchased from this seller before.  Not a handbag but a Hermes accessory. In that transaction she sent the wrong item and waited a week to send me the return label. I left no feedback in that case. Marked it as an honest mistake.


I would wait until the bag arrives. If you paid for expedited shipping, and didn't get that service, that's wrong. I would not just ignore such lackadaisical attitude from a seller of luxury brand items. Her excuse in the previous transaction, "Sorry, busy" is borderline rudeness. I'd probably leave neutral feedback and explain my reasons.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> What's your opinion on this......
> 
> I purchased a Hermes handbag on ebay. I asked several questions beforehand on condition. Asked for more pictures. Seller replied each time. I had the item authenticated. I purchased, I paid for expedited shipping.
> The seller waited a week to even ship and it will take a week to arrive via FedEx (she did not choose the expedited option apparently). So that is 14 days arrival from the date of purchase.  What kind of feedback does this call for would you think?  I mean it hasn't arrived yet but this is the history so far. I did message the seller and ask why the delay.  She only said ....."Sorry....busy!"
> I have purchased from this seller before.  Not a handbag but a Hermes accessory. In that transaction she sent the wrong item and waited a week to send me the return label. I left no feedback in that case. Marked it as an honest mistake.





Mulberrygal said:


> I totally agree with Carpsmom, I wouldn't consider leaving feedback until the item has arrived..........Lol, things could get worse and you'll have far more to say  or you may be delighted
> *There will also be an estimated delivery date shown, if it arrives before this date it doesn't matter how long it took her to post -  it's arrived in the specified time.* If it arrives late that's different but depends how you feel when it arrives. It's also an included question in feedback now "did the item arrive on time?" If sellers get too many negative responses they are penalised
> 
> I quite often revise my BIN listings when I go on holiday to state I'll despatch in 15 days and adjust it the nearer I get to coming home. If I've got a good promotion on sellers fees that I don't want to lose it's the easiest way to adjust. I'm a private seller and as such I can't just add a "seller away/shop closed" as business sellers can which always bugs me.......mind you I'd be polite and helpful about the delivery time and email them to confirm I was away and would be despatching when I got home


Beware. Ebay will still ding the seller (which she can see in her dashboard) if the item isn't shipped within her stated handling time. And even if she printed the label, they'll ding if tracking doesn't show up within the timeframe. The estimated delivery date is based on the generation of the label PLUS tracking so it can conceivably indicate what appears to be acceptable but when taken into account with the handling time will still be a defect. 

As others have mentioned, wait to see what you get before doing anything. You have plenty of time (60-90 days) to leave feedback.


----------



## MAGJES

carlpsmom said:


> I wouldn't even consider feedback until after I received the item. Also, what does her handling state in the listing? I think I am a lot more lax on delivery time than others; if I am in a hurry, I buy local. If I get what I paid for, I am happy.
> 
> Keep in mind that she did seem to take her time previously, so it isn't really a surprise this time. lol
> 
> If nothing else, you can forego feedback altogether.





Mulberrygal said:


> I totally agree with Carpsmom, I wouldn't consider leaving feedback until the item has arrived..........Lol, things could get worse and you'll have far more to say  or you may be delighted
> There will also be an estimated delivery date shown, if it arrives before this date it doesn't matter how long it took her to post -  it's arrived in the specified time. If it arrives late that's different but depends how you feel when it arrives. It's also an included question in feedback now "did the item arrive on time?" If sellers get too many negative responses they are penalised
> 
> I quite often revise my BIN listings when I go on holiday to state I'll despatch in 15 days and adjust it the nearer I get to coming home. If I've got a good promotion on sellers fees that I don't want to lose it's the easiest way to adjust. I'm a private seller and as such I can't just add a "seller away/shop closed" as business sellers can which always bugs me.......mind you I'd be polite and helpful about the delivery time and email them to confirm I was away and would be despatching when I got home





Catbird9 said:


> I would wait until the bag arrives. If you paid for expedited shipping, and didn't get that service, that's wrong. I would not just ignore such lackadaisical attitude from a seller of luxury brand items. Her excuse in the previous transaction, "Sorry, busy" is borderline rudeness. I'd probably leave neutral feedback and explain my reasons.





BeenBurned said:


> Beware. Ebay will still ding the seller (which she can see in her dashboard) if the item isn't shipped within her stated handling time. And even if she printed the label, they'll ding if tracking doesn't show up within the timeframe. The estimated delivery date is based on the generation of the label PLUS tracking so it can conceivably indicate what appears to be acceptable but when taken into account with the handling time will still be a defect.
> 
> As others have mentioned, wait to see what you get before doing anything. You have plenty of time (60-90 days) to leave feedback.



Thank you for the advice.  I'll definitely wait till delivery to consider feedback. It will arrive later than the seller stated.  Usually when something is delivered it is not a problem and honestly I do not normally check tracking or pay attention...... but this time I did pay a lot extra for a quick ship (Approx $160 ) and was told another carrier than what she ended up using. She used FedEx.......and picked the* slowest *option available so a ding on shipping is definitely a consideration - I didn't get what I paid for.  I also thought her reply was lackluster.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

At one time in the not too distant past, a service level or carrier change below what you paid for was grounds for a Not As Described complaint.

But fairly recently the Idiot Brigade changed their tune and declared sellers could do what they want in that area.  Now, if it doesn't arrive by the estimated due date, that's different and you may still have a valid complaint.


----------



## threadbender

If you paid for a faster service, then the seller should refund the difference. I don't know how it works with EBay as far as that is concerned but it is a valid complaint. Let it arrive and go from there.


----------



## BeenBurned

In the last couple of days, has anyone else stopped getting messages from ebay letting you know that your listing(s) have ended? 

I didn't reset or change any settings but my mail from ebay has changed.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> In the last couple of days, has anyone else stopped getting messages from ebay letting you know that your listing(s) have ended?
> 
> I didn't reset or change any settings but my mail from ebay has changed.


I haven't gotten them in a long time, but I don't want them.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> In the last couple of days, has anyone else stopped getting messages from ebay letting you know that your listing(s) have ended?
> 
> I didn't reset or change any settings but my mail from ebay has changed.





whateve said:


> I haven't gotten them in a long time, but I don't want them.


I don't save those messages but I like to get them just because it makes me aware of the timing of my listings. I use a different browser to listing and revising than I do for most of my other computer use so unless I'm using that browser, it's emails that I watch for when account attention is needed. (I hope that makes sense.)

I do save my "listing confirmed" messages though because it helps me keep track of when I first listed something and at what price. And several months ago, there was a period where the listing confirmed messages weren't being sent. (They stopped without notice and restarted a couple of weeks later, again without any notice nor action on my part.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I don't save those messages but I like to get them just because it makes me aware of the timing of my listings. I use a different browser to listing and revising than I do for most of my other computer use so unless I'm using that browser, it's emails that I watch for when account attention is needed. (I hope that makes sense.)
> 
> I do save my "listing confirmed" messages though because it helps me keep track of when I first listed something and at what price. And several months ago, there was a period where the listing confirmed messages weren't being sent. (They stopped without notice and restarted a couple of weeks later, again without any notice nor action on my part.)


I use a different browser for each of my ebay accounts. I check my selling pages several times a day because I'm afraid I won't get a message from a member in my email. They tell me which listings are ending.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Seriously, where did my blocked buyer's list go ?


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Seriously, where did my blocked buyer's list go ?


Are you saying that your BBL is blank? 

If so, there's an occasional glitch that causes it but usually, the IDs show up when it's fixed. 

Here's the link: 
https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...Login=&hm=vo.rp73(?310`b&guest=1&guest=1&hc=1

I copy and paste my BBL and send it to myself in an email once a month. That way, I always have a semi-complete version should it ever disappear and never reshow again.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> Are you saying that your BBL is blank?
> 
> If so, there's an occasional glitch that causes it but usually, the IDs show up when it's fixed.
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin&BidderBlockLogin=&hm=vo.rp73(?310`b&guest=1&guest=1&hc=1
> 
> *I copy and paste my BBL and send it to myself in an email once a month*. That way, I always have a semi-complete version should it ever disappear and never reshow again.



Thank you, thank you !!!!!
Yes, BBL went blank!  I've never seen that before and honestly I felt sick when I saw the blank box.
Followed your link and found my BBL and copied the buyer names immediately.  Odd that my BBL is still blank on eBay Australia, where I list, but it's not blank on eBay US.  Anyway I've copied the IDs in case the glitch persists and I'll keep up to date as per your tip in case it happens again.
Thanks again BeenBurned


----------



## holiday123

Ok so I purchased a NWOT bag on Ebay via best offer.  Bag arrives with the following issues:

·        Hangtag monogrammed with QA (not my initials)
·        Pen mark and smudge on one side
·        2 tiny holes on the other side
·        Underside of flap is beechwood and it has carmine color transfer on it   along with a faint transfer of the "genuine glovetanned leather" words that are on the front of the bag.
·        Crease on front flap

None of these issues were disclosed in the add, only described as NWOT and the description was cut and pasted from the Coach website.

I have no concerns on authenticity so that isn’t an issue. The seller accepts returns and has also been responsive with my questions, so I think she’s just new to selling bags.  Has 100% feedback as a seller, but not a lot of handbag sales.

She said to let her know what I want to do as far as the issues. Item is a NWOT (at best NWD but honestly more like pre-owned) Dinky in Carmine.  I purchased for BO $90+shipping.


What would you do?  I'm not one for partial refunds, but would you ask for one (and what %?) or just return?  I really like the color, but don't "need" it and if I ever want to resell, will have all these issues to deal with.

I paid between $55 and $120 for my other pre-owned Dinky's, but they were in mint condition. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

holiday123 said:


> Any suggestions?




Send an ASQ to the seller, not a return request.  Explain your concerns, then close with the same question you did here.  See how the seller responds.  Some will suggest a partial.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Can we not post silly, extreme, weird listings here?  Thought we could, but maybe not since it didn't go so well.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Can we not post silly, extreme, weird listings here?  Thought we could, but maybe not since it didn't go so well.


Did you post on this thread? 
*Funny, weird, bad listings list!*


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Nope.  Separate thread.  Stumbled on one for 22,000 pairs of shoes for $80K.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Are you saying that your BBL is blank?
> 
> If so, there's an occasional glitch that causes it but usually, the IDs show up when it's fixed.
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?BidderBlockLogin&BidderBlockLogin=&hm=vo.rp73(?310`b&guest=1&guest=1&hc=1
> 
> I copy and paste my BBL and send it to myself in an email once a month. That way, I always have a semi-complete version should it ever disappear and never reshow again.





Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you, thank you !!!!!
> Yes, BBL went blank!  I've never seen that before and honestly I felt sick when I saw the blank box.
> Followed your link and found my BBL and copied the buyer names immediately.  Odd that my BBL is still blank on eBay Australia, where I list, but it's not blank on eBay US.  Anyway I've copied the IDs in case the glitch persists and I'll keep up to date as per your tip in case it happens again.
> Thanks again BeenBurned



Naturally I had to check my own BBL just to be sure it was still there. It's there, but I also noticed a link at the top right of the box labelled Restore List: "You can restore a past blocked bidder/buyer list by clicking on Restore list. Remember, you can only restore blocked bidder/buyer lists from 3 months prior to today..."  I guess it would be worth testing that sometime to see how (or if) it works. But to be on the safe side, I copied my list. Thanks BB for the tip!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Ok so I purchased a NWOT bag on Ebay via best offer.  Bag arrives with the following issues:
> 
> ·        Hangtag monogrammed with QA (not my initials)
> ·        Pen mark and smudge on one side
> ·        2 tiny holes on the other side
> ·        Underside of flap is beechwood and it has carmine color transfer on it   along with a faint transfer of the "genuine glovetanned leather" words that are on the front of the bag.
> ·        Crease on front flap
> 
> None of these issues were disclosed in the add, only described as NWOT and the description was cut and pasted from the Coach website.
> 
> I have no concerns on authenticity so that isn’t an issue. The seller accepts returns and has also been responsive with my questions, so I think she’s just new to selling bags.  Has 100% feedback as a seller, but not a lot of handbag sales.
> 
> She said to let her know what I want to do as far as the issues. Item is a NWOT (at best NWD but honestly more like pre-owned) Dinky in Carmine.  I purchased for BO $90+shipping.
> 
> 
> What would you do?  I'm not one for partial refunds, but would you ask for one (and what %?) or just return?  I really like the color, but don't "need" it and if I ever want to resell, will have all these issues to deal with.
> 
> I paid between $55 and $120 for my other pre-owned Dinky's, but they were in mint condition.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You have to decide what you want. Personally, I think there are too many defects to keep. I would ask for a free return, with the seller paying postage both ways. If she doesn't agree, you would have no trouble winning a SNAD return.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> You have to decide what you want. Personally, I think there are too many defects to keep. I would ask for a free return, with the seller paying postage both ways. If she doesn't agree, you would have no trouble winning a SNAD return.


Thanks, I'm leaning towards returning too. If I didn't want to take to Vegas next week it would be an easier decision.  I did use eBay bucks so technically only out of pocket $56, but can put those bucks towards something else once they are refunded.


----------



## bakeacookie

I have a package that the post never scanned when I dropped it off and I want to just refund the buyer. I’ve waited two weeks in hopes it’ll show up but it hasn’t. Where do I go to refund on eBay?


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> I have a package that the post never scanned when I dropped it off and I want to just refund the buyer. I’ve waited two weeks in hopes it’ll show up but it hasn’t. Where do I go to refund on eBay?


I believe you still have to do it through Paypal, then you can open a cancellation request in ebay to get your fees back.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> I believe you still have to do it through Paypal, then you can open a cancellation request in ebay to get your fees back.



Thank you!


----------



## Couturexec

I have a non-paying buyer on eBay. Auction ended 7/14. She promised to pay on Sunday. Today is Tuesday and she emailed she was in a wreck and doesn’t want the $10 item. 
Is it best to wait for the unpaid assistant to kick in or to cancel the transaction on my end? I don’t want to risk a red. And would prefer not to pay eBay fees. Any advice in this scenario?


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> I have a non-paying buyer on eBay. Auction ended 7/14. She promised to pay on Sunday. Today is Tuesday and she emailed she was in a wreck and doesn’t want the $10 item.
> Is it best to wait for the unpaid assistant to kick in or to cancel the transaction on my end? I don’t want to risk a red. And would prefer not to pay eBay fees. Any advice in this scenario?


use the unpaid assistant. She should get a strike, not you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> I have a non-paying buyer on eBay. Auction ended 7/14. She promised to pay on Sunday. Today is Tuesday and she emailed she was in a wreck and doesn’t want the $10 item.
> Is it best to wait for the unpaid assistant to kick in or to cancel the transaction on my end? I don’t want to risk a red. And would prefer not to pay eBay fees. Any advice in this scenario?





whateve said:


> use the unpaid assistant. She should get a strike, not you.


..... and when she gets the strike, she'll be unable to leave feedback for you.


----------



## Couturexec

BeenBurned said:


> ..... and when she gets the strike, she'll be unable to leave feedback for you.



She emails me tonight asking if I’ll wait until Saturday and she’ll pay me. UGH. These are hassles I forget when I think it’s a good idea to sell crap at a loss to clean out my stash.


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> She emails me tonight asking if I’ll wait until Saturday and she’ll pay me. UGH. These are hassles I forget when I think it’s a good idea to sell crap at a loss to clean out my stash.


My suggestion (which I think is too late for you now) is to change your settings so the unpaid item assistant opens a case automatically after 2 days. That will save you from dealing with this PITA buyer! She'd get the UID notice and if she didn't pay in 4 days, the case closes automatically and she gets the strike.


----------



## Couturexec

BeenBurned said:


> My suggestion (which I think is too late for you now) is to change your settings so the unpaid item assistant opens a case automatically after 2 days. That will save you from dealing with this PITA buyer! She'd get the UID notice and if she didn't pay in 4 days, the case closes automatically and she gets the strike.



I think I have that turned on. I thought I could open a case after 48 hours.  When I tried to open the case using the help button it told me a case would automatically open for me on the 18th. So, I’m confused if it’s 2 or 4 days required to wait.


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> I think I have that turned on. I thought I could open a case after 48 hours.  When I tried to open the case using the help button it told me a case would automatically open for me on the 18th. So, I’m confused if it’s 2 or 4 days required to wait.


Go to your "my ebay." 

Mouse over the "account" tab. 
In dropdown, click on "site preferences" 
Under "selling preferences," go to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unpaid Item Assistant and click "show" and "edit"
The following is my setting. (If you have a buyer who needs extra time to pay and is nice enough to let you know, you can add the ID to the exclusion list and the dispute won't open for them.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> I think I have that turned on. I thought I could open a case after 48 hours.  When I tried to open the case using the help button it told me a case would automatically open for me on the 18th. So, I’m confused if it’s 2 or 4 days required to wait.



You have a choice of how soon you can open a case:


----------



## mattyt

Any advice for a bait & switch buyer?  I purchased a Coach Legacy bag & the buyer described the leather to me as "absolutely perfect" & "looks brand new".  The bag I received had scuff marks on the corners & a pen mark on the leather.  She offered $25 back to me & insisted she never used it! But then I looked closer & realized she did not send me the bag in the photos- the creed placement on the striped lining on the bag I received did not match up to the same stripes as the creed in the listing.  I have not heard back from the seller since I mentioned this discrepancy. 
 I still like the bag & would keep it with a larger discount, but should I report it?


----------



## BeenBurned

mattyt said:


> Any advice for a bait & switch buyer?  I purchased a Coach Legacy bag & the buyer described the leather to me as "absolutely perfect" & "looks brand new".  The bag I received had scuff marks on the corners & a pen mark on the leather.  She offered $25 back to me & insisted she never used it! But then I looked closer & realized she did not send me the bag in the photos- the creed placement on the striped lining on the bag I received did not match up to the same stripes as the creed in the listing.  I have not heard back from the seller since I mentioned this discrepancy.
> I still like the bag & would keep it with a larger discount, but should I report it?


Although this sounds like a good reason to receive a partial refund, many sellers are against them as it’s often a tactic used by buyers to extort refunds. So the seller may decline the request. 

My recommendation is to file SNAD, include pics showing that it’s not the same irem(condition and pattern placement) and request to return. You can also state the amount of partial you’d accept.


----------



## mattyt

ok, thank-you!


----------



## Couturexec

BeenBurned said:


> You have a choice of how soon you can open a case:
> 
> View attachment 4136135



Mine was set to four days. I must have been feeling generous at the time....


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> Mine was set to four days. I must have been feeling generous at the time....


I don't think you're able to change it for a listing that's sold/unpaid but you can change it for any sale going forward.


----------



## Couturexec

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think you're able to change it for a listing that's sold/unpaid but you can change it for any sale going forward.



I changed it as soon as I could. I hate dinking around with it all. 
You pay. I ship. Done.


----------



## Catbird9

Couturexec said:


> I changed it as soon as I could. I hate dinking around with it all.
> You pay. I ship. Done.



This is why I only do Buy It Now with immediate payment required. You click, you pay, I ship. Done. 

Of course there is still some dinking around required, mostly deciding what price to ask.


----------



## Couturexec

Catbird9 said:


> This is why I only do Buy It Now with immediate payment required. You click, you pay, I ship. Done.
> 
> Of course there is still some dinking around required, mostly deciding what price to ask.



Love it!!


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think you're able to change it for a listing that's sold/unpaid but you can change it for any sale going forward.


It used to be that you could turn upi assistant off for the item and open before your 4 days but after the 2 days required. You would just have to remember to go on and close it after the 48 hours. Saved a little time that way.


----------



## Couturexec

holiday123 said:


> It used to be that you could turn upi assistant off for the item and open before your 4 days but after the 2 days required. You would just have to remember to go on and close it after the 48 hours. Saved a little time that way.



I’m slightly confused^^^^
I have it set to 2 days going forward. Can I just turn it off altogether and open my own claims in 48 hours? 
Or will it just open them in 48 hours now, no matter what? 

Con’t unpaid story.....
Claim opened automatically after 4 days. Then it gives her another week to pay!?!?!? She emailed me today saying she could pay tomorrow. Ugh. I’m over this@$&! $10 sale. I don’t even want her to pay now. 
Over it. This is why Coach goes to Thrift stores. Over it.


----------



## Couturexec

Catbird9 said:


> This is why I only do Buy It Now with immediate payment required. You click, you pay, I ship. Done.
> 
> Of course there is still some dinking around required, mostly deciding what price to ask.



This is what I’m doing from now on!!


----------



## holiday123

Couturexec said:


> I’m slightly confused^^^^
> I have it set to 2 days going forward. Can I just turn it off altogether and open my own claims in 48 hours?
> Or will it just open them in 48 hours now, no matter what?
> 
> Con’t unpaid story.....
> Claim opened automatically after 4 days. Then it gives her another week to pay!?!?!? She emailed me today saying she could pay tomorrow. Ugh. I’m over this@$&! $10 sale. I don’t even want her to pay now.
> Over it. This is why Coach goes to Thrift stores. Over it.


Hi, in the past, yes you could turn it off and open @ 48 hrs and close something like 72 hrs later. I haven't kept up with the changes so I'm not sure if that still works or not.


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> I’m slightly confused^^^^
> I have it set to 2 days going forward. Can I just turn it off altogether and open my own claims in 48 hours?
> Or will it just open them in 48 hours now, no matter what?


You can turn it off and open UID manually any time after 48 hours. If someone contacts you to request more time, you don't have to open it at all. Or you can give them the time they want and if they don't pay, open it the next day.

The reason why I like the automatic opening is that I don't have to watch the time; the case opens automatically 1 minute after the 48 hours are up. And it closes automatically 4 days later (1 minute after the 4 days are up).


----------



## EGBDF

I'm confused about ebay's return policies. I keep getting emails from eBay saying some of my listings don't comply ("unsupported return policy"). So I look at them and they all have 14-day returns accepted. But when I try to change them in the bulk editor, 14 day returns are still an option that I get to select. 
So are the options as a regular seller just "no returns' or '30 day returns' now? But why are 14 day returns still an option to choose?


----------



## Couturexec

.


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> I requested a SNAD return. The seller asked eBay to step in? I don’t understand.
> 
> (Con’t from Authentication thread).


That's a dumb move on the part of the seller. If you were clear why the item is SNAD, both for condition (altered) and fake, ebay should find in your favor and the seller will get a ding on her account for not just accepting the return but requiring ebay to resolve it. 

But that's her problem, not yours. 

You should get a shipping label (addressed to the seller) paid for by the seller which you print and attach to the return package.


----------



## Couturexec

BeenBurned said:


> That's a dumb move on the part of the seller. If you were clear why the item is SNAD, both for condition (altered) and fake, ebay should find in your favor and the seller will get a ding on her account for not just accepting the return but requiring ebay to resolve it.
> 
> But that's her problem, not yours.
> 
> You should get a shipping label (addressed to the seller) paid for by the seller which you print and attach to the return package.



It said nothing about returning. Just the full refund.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I'm confused about ebay's return policies. I keep getting emails from eBay saying some of my listings don't comply ("unsupported return policy"). So I look at them and they all have 14-day returns accepted. But when I try to change them in the bulk editor, 14 day returns are still an option that I get to select.
> So are the options as a regular seller just "no returns' or '30 day returns' now? But why are 14 day returns still an option to choose?


It's a glitch. You can't have 14 day returns. The options are no returns, 30 day returns, 60 day returns. With the returns, you can offer free returns, or returns where the buyer pays shipping.


----------



## whateve

A package I shipped is showing this in tracking:
Status
Alert
July 20, 2018 at 7:35 pm

Intercepted

CAPE CORAL, FL 33990

What does this mean? Will my package get delivered? I shipped using a Mercari label.

ETA: I signed up for package alerts, and just got this message: Your package has a delivery exception. This item has been intercepted on July 20, 2018 at 7:35 pm in CAPE CORAL, FL 33990 and redirected as requested by the sender.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> A package I shipped is showing this in tracking:
> Status
> Alert
> July 20, 2018 at 7:35 pm
> 
> Intercepted
> 
> CAPE CORAL, FL 33990
> 
> What does this mean? Will my package get delivered? I shipped using a Mercari label.
> 
> ETA: I signed up for package alerts, and just got this message: Your package has a delivery exception. This item has been intercepted on July 20, 2018 at 7:35 pm in CAPE CORAL, FL 33990 and redirected as requested by the sender.


Since you're the sender and didn't request a redirection, you should call the location and try to straighten it out. (It could be as simple as a misscan but if not, you want it fixed!)

Call the direct number. (I've boldfaced it in red.) You might not get anything this weekend but you should try to call around 5 am (eastern time) on Monday morning.

*CAPE CORAL CENTRAL*
*1030 SE 9TH AVE
CAPE CORAL, FL 33990-9998*

(1030 SE 9TH AVE CAPE CORAL, FL 33990)
*800-ASK-USPS® (800-275-8777)*

*Phone 239-772-7501*
Fax 239-772-7312
TTY 877-889-2457

ETA: I don't know how Mercari labels work. Are THEY (Mercari) responsible or are you?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Since you're the sender and didn't request a redirection, you should call the location and try to straighten it out. (It could be as simple as a misscan but if not, you want it fixed!)
> 
> Call the direct number. (I've boldfaced it in red.) You might not get anything this weekend but you should try to call around 5 am (eastern time) on Monday morning.
> 
> *CAPE CORAL CENTRAL*
> *1030 SE 9TH AVE
> CAPE CORAL, FL 33990-9998*
> 
> (1030 SE 9TH AVE CAPE CORAL, FL 33990)
> *800-ASK-USPS® (800-275-8777)*
> 
> *Phone 239-772-7501*
> Fax 239-772-7312
> TTY 877-889-2457
> 
> ETA: I don't know how Mercari labels work. Are THEY (Mercari) responsible or are you?


Thanks! My name is in the return address so I guess I'm the sender. The label was provided by Mercari.


----------



## rutabaga

I don't think this is worthy of its own post, but I was wondering what kind of feedback you'd give under these circumstances:

I unknowingly purchased a fake bag on eBay recently.  The seller allowed me to return it and issued a full refund plus original shipping cost and return shipping, so I wasn't out anything.  HOWEVER - he insists his bag is real (purchased from an outlet in Italy) when it's clearly fake, albeit one of the better ones.  Since the refund process was seamless, I didn't give him any feedback, however he recently relisted the bag as preowned and it's received several bids. I reported the listing but eBay hasn't taken any action yet. Regardless of how easy the return process was, I feel like I should give him a neutral/negative for selling fakes and to warn other buyers. Thoughts?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

No matter what words you use, it will probably be removed.  Some sellers know how to play that game.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> A package I shipped is showing this in tracking:
> Status
> Alert
> July 20, 2018 at 7:35 pm
> 
> Intercepted
> 
> CAPE CORAL, FL 33990
> 
> What does this mean? Will my package get delivered? I shipped using a Mercari label.
> 
> ETA: I signed up for package alerts, and just got this message: Your package has a delivery exception. This item has been intercepted on July 20, 2018 at 7:35 pm in CAPE CORAL, FL 33990 and redirected as requested by the sender.





BeenBurned said:


> Since you're the sender and didn't request a redirection, you should call the location and try to straighten it out. (It could be as simple as a misscan but if not, you want it fixed!)
> 
> Call the direct number. (I've boldfaced it in red.) You might not get anything this weekend but you should try to call around 5 am (eastern time) on Monday morning.
> 
> *CAPE CORAL CENTRAL*
> *1030 SE 9TH AVE
> CAPE CORAL, FL 33990-9998*
> 
> (1030 SE 9TH AVE CAPE CORAL, FL 33990)
> *800-ASK-USPS® (800-275-8777)*
> 
> *Phone 239-772-7501*
> Fax 239-772-7312
> TTY 877-889-2457
> 
> ETA: I don't know how Mercari labels work. Are THEY (Mercari) responsible or are you?


I forgot to call Florida this morning, and by the time I remembered they were closed, so I called the 800 number. After an hour on hold, I opened a case, which was supposed to be sent to the Cape Coral supervisor. 15 minutes after I got off the phone, the tracking was updated to show as delivered. Seems fishy to me!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I forgot to call Florida this morning, and by the time I remembered they were closed, so I called the 800 number. After an hour on hold, I opened a case, which was supposed to be sent to the Cape Coral supervisor. 15 minutes after I got off the phone, the tracking was updated to show as delivered. Seems fishy to me!


As long as it's delivered, you're protected.


----------



## BeenBurned

i*bella said:


> I don't think this is worthy of its own post, but I was wondering what kind of feedback you'd give under these circumstances:
> 
> I unknowingly purchased a fake bag on eBay recently.  The seller allowed me to return it and issued a full refund plus original shipping cost and return shipping, so I wasn't out anything.  HOWEVER - he insists his bag is real (purchased from an outlet in Italy) when it's clearly fake, albeit one of the better ones.  Since the refund process was seamless, I didn't give him any feedback, however he recently relisted the bag as preowned and it's received several bids. I reported the listing but eBay hasn't taken any action yet. Regardless of how easy the return process was, I feel like I should give him a neutral/negative for selling fakes and to warn other buyers. Thoughts?





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> No matter what words you use, it will probably be removed.  Some sellers know how to play that game.


IMO, it's not easy for sellers to get honest, unemotional and factual feedbacks removed. 

If you feel strongly (particularly now that the bag has been relisted), you certainly can leave feedback expressing your opinion and whatever else you think is appropriate. Personally, I would have agreed with not leaving any feedback UNTIL it was relisted. If you are absolutely positive (confirmed) that the bag is fake, if the seller relisted, that's a problem and since there's no other way to let other buyers know, feedback can be the warning those buyers need. 

If there was a dispute and if ebay decided the case, do not mention the case.


----------



## rutabaga

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, it's not easy for sellers to get honest, unemotional and factual feedbacks removed.
> 
> If you feel strongly (particularly now that the bag has been relisted), you certainly can leave feedback expressing your opinion and whatever else you think is appropriate. Personally, I would have agreed with not leaving any feedback UNTIL it was relisted. If you are absolutely positive (confirmed) that the bag is fake, if the seller relisted, that's a problem and since there's no other way to let other buyers know, feedback can be the warning those buyers need.
> 
> If there was a dispute and if ebay decided the case, do not mention the case.



Thank you for your thoughts! I gave him a neutral just now - the relisted bag has 24 bids. It's a Gucci belt bag.

The bag he sent me smelled strongly of plastic/chemicals, the stitching was loose on the "leather" strap and dust bag, the interior lining was peach instead of beige, the canvas was sticky vinyl-y feeling... it was nothing like the bag I went to try on in store, but he insists it's authentic and from an outlet in Italy.


----------



## BeenBurned

i*bella said:


> Thank you for your thoughts! I gave him a neutral just now - the relisted bag has 24 bids. It's a Gucci belt bag.
> 
> The bag he sent me smelled strongly of plastic/chemicals, the stitching was loose on the "leather" strap and dust bag, the interior lining was peach instead of beige, the canvas was sticky vinyl-y feeling... it was nothing like the bag I went to try on in store, but he insists it's authentic and from an outlet in Italy.


Did you see how "Gucci" belt bags and fanny packs this person has sold? 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/threelabni...Mr&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

And there's a negative feedback for a fake: 







Fake Bag!! Fake gucci waist bag are you kidding me?!!! Buyer: m***e ( 33
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
During past year

*Reply* by threelabnite55 (Sep-10-17 08:34):
100% Authentic Purchased at the Gucci Outlet
  -- -- Private

https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...searchInterval=30&items=100&searchInterval=30


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Did you see how "Gucci" belt bags and fanny packs this person has sold?
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/threelabnite55/m.html?item=263830714606&hash=item3d6d8938ee:g:giAAAOSw0SJa92Mr&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684
> 
> And there's a negative feedback for a fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Bag!! Fake gucci waist bag are you kidding me?!!! Buyer: m***e ( 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> During past year
> 
> *Reply* by threelabnite55 (Sep-10-17 08:34):
> 100% Authentic Purchased at the Gucci Outlet
> -- -- Private
> 
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...searchInterval=30&items=100&searchInterval=30


There's another soft positive:






 Fast ship, didn’t work out.. got refund with no problem.. Great seller! Thanks Buyer:
j***l ( 216
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
During past year
  GUCCI ~ Monogram Fanny Pack ~ Belt ~ Waist ~ Bum ~ Messenger Bag ~ Crossbody (#263412576314)


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> A package I shipped is showing this in tracking:
> Status
> Alert
> July 20, 2018 at 7:35 pm
> 
> Intercepted
> 
> CAPE CORAL, FL 33990
> 
> What does this mean? Will my package get delivered? I shipped using a Mercari label.
> 
> ETA: I signed up for package alerts, and just got this message: Your package has a delivery exception. This item has been intercepted on July 20, 2018 at 7:35 pm in CAPE CORAL, FL 33990 and redirected as requested by the sender.





BeenBurned said:


> Since you're the sender and didn't request a redirection, you should call the location and try to straighten it out. (It could be as simple as a misscan but if not, you want it fixed!)
> 
> Call the direct number. (I've boldfaced it in red.) You might not get anything this weekend but you should try to call around 5 am (eastern time) on Monday morning.
> 
> *CAPE CORAL CENTRAL*
> *1030 SE 9TH AVE
> CAPE CORAL, FL 33990-9998*
> 
> (1030 SE 9TH AVE CAPE CORAL, FL 33990)
> *800-ASK-USPS® (800-275-8777)*
> 
> *Phone 239-772-7501*
> Fax 239-772-7312
> TTY 877-889-2457
> 
> ETA: I don't know how Mercari labels work. Are THEY (Mercari) responsible or are you?





whateve said:


> I forgot to call Florida this morning, and by the time I remembered they were closed, so I called the 800 number. After an hour on hold, I opened a case, which was supposed to be sent to the Cape Coral supervisor. 15 minutes after I got off the phone, the tracking was updated to show as delivered. Seems fishy to me!





BeenBurned said:


> As long as it's delivered, you're protected.


The Cape Coral post office called me this morning. They said the customer had requested they hold the package at the post office for pick up, and picked it up last night. They said they always use the intercept button for that. I'm pretty sure there is another button every other post office uses.


----------



## BeenBurned

And this is a new-to-me tracking update. 

In the past, tracking would show as item expected to be delivered (that day) by 8:00 pm. 

I just got this one and hadn't previously seen such a specific window!
"USPS expects to deliver your package today between 10:25am and 12:25pm."


----------



## kaydelongpre

Could I get some advice?

I just had my first zero feedback buyer, who did an immediate payment using the BIN on a NWOB $400+ item, which also had an OBO.

-They created their account the same day they did the BIN
-Their PP account is eligible for seller protection on paypal
-Their address is a real residential house
-The IRL name associated with the ebay account has a slightly different FIRST name, from their paypal account (it's sorta like a variation of the first name--not a nickname)
-THEIR EBAY USER NAME HAS 10 RANDOM LETTERS AND NUMBERS at the end...just like those fake/weird/wtf accounts you see on twitter 
-They've been somewhat responsive via messaging. I contacted them to double check that they understand I don't "offer" returns, and that I would be fine with cancelling the transaction if they didn't understand that.

I'm well aware this could be a honest 1st time buyer who found my item and registered same day to buy it.
But I've read a few horror stories on PF about zero feedback buyers & scams.

I'm not going to include signature confirmation (I think @BeenBurned is right about avoiding that).

Is there anything else I can do to protect myself?


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> Could I get some advice?
> 
> I just had my first zero feedback buyer, who did an immediate payment using the BIN on a NWOB $400+ item, which also had an OBO.
> 
> -They created their account the same day they did the BIN
> -Their PP account is eligible for seller protection on paypal
> -Their address is a real residential house
> -The IRL name associated with the ebay account has a slightly different FIRST name, from their paypal account (it's sorta like a variation of the first name--not a nickname)
> -THEIR EBAY USER NAME HAS 10 RANDOM LETTERS AND NUMBERS at the end...just like those fake/weird/wtf accounts you see on twitter
> -They've been somewhat responsive via messaging. I contacted them to double check that they understand I don't "offer" returns, and that I would be fine with cancelling the transaction if they didn't understand that.
> 
> I'm well aware this could be a honest 1st time buyer who found my item and registered same day to buy it.
> But I've read a few horror stories on PF about zero feedback buyers & scams.
> 
> I'm not going to include signature confirmation (I think @BeenBurned is right about avoiding that).
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to protect myself?


I'll start at the end and work my way forward. 

For a $400 item, you don't need s.c. and it won't help as long as tracking shows delivery.
Not all buyers feel comfortable with negotiation. If the BIN is reasonable, they just do it.
The ebay user name sounds like a guest account ID that ebay generates for them. It's not required that people join and there's nothing untoward about buying as a guest. If they like ebay and have a good experience, they might change their name to a more meaningful one and make future purchases from sellers on the site.
They're responsive, the transaction says "eligible," the shipping address is valid
I don't see any red flags. 

I print my shipping labels through the paypal transaction and the address is automatically done with the shipping address so there's no chance of error.


----------



## Couturexec

BeenBurned said:


> I'll start at the end and work my way forward.
> 
> For a $400 item, you don't need s.c. and it won't help as long as tracking shows delivery.
> Not all buyers feel comfortable with negotiation. If the BIN is reasonable, they just do it.
> The ebay user name sounds like a guest account ID that ebay generates for them. It's not required that people join and there's nothing untoward about buying as a guest. If they like ebay and have a good experience, they might change their name to a more meaningful one and make future purchases from sellers on the site.
> They're responsive, the transaction says "eligible," the shipping address is valid
> I don't see any red flags.
> 
> I print my shipping labels through the paypal transaction and the address is automatically done with the shipping address so there's no chance of error.



BeenBurned- Is printing the shipping label through PayPal different then buying the label using PayPal and printing from the eBay screen?


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> BeenBurned- Is printing the shipping label through PayPal different then buying the label using PayPal and printing from the eBay screen?


I think it's probably the same. But I've never done it through the ebay transaction. I've always done it through Paypal. And the tracking number automatically posts on the sold item.


----------



## kaydelongpre

BeenBurned said:


> I'll start at the end and work my way forward.
> 
> For a $400 item, you don't need s.c. and it won't help as long as tracking shows delivery.
> Not all buyers feel comfortable with negotiation. If the BIN is reasonable, they just do it.
> The ebay user name sounds like a guest account ID that ebay generates for them. It's not required that people join and there's nothing untoward about buying as a guest. If they like ebay and have a good experience, they might change their name to a more meaningful one and make future purchases from sellers on the site.
> They're responsive, the transaction says "eligible," the shipping address is valid
> I don't see any red flags.
> 
> I print my shipping labels through the paypal transaction and the address is automatically done with the shipping address so there's no chance of error.



Thanks so much @BeenBurned.  Beyond helpful!


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> BeenBurned- Is printing the shipping label through PayPal different then buying the label using PayPal and printing from the eBay screen?


I always print my ebay labels through ebay. The tracking is usually automatically uploaded from ebay to paypal. If you buy your labels through paypal instead, I think you have to manually input the tracking into ebay. I also like to print the ebay packing slip. However, if you print through paypal, it gives you an option to print a scan form. I don't think you can get a scan form from ebay. If you are top rated in ebay, you'll get a bigger discount on your labels if you buy them through ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I always print my ebay labels through ebay. The tracking is usually automatically uploaded from ebay to paypal. If you buy your labels through paypal instead,* I think you have to manually input the tracking into ebay. I also like to print the ebay packing slip. *However, if you print through paypal, it gives you an option to print a scan form. I don't think you can get a scan form from ebay. If you are top rated in ebay, you'll get a bigger discount on your labels if you buy them through ebay.


No, you don't have to manually do it; it's done automatically. And you can also print a packing slip through paypal.

I think both ways of getting the label are identical and AFAIK, both give the same discounted prices. (ETA: I don't have free shipping or 30 days returns so I don't get further discounts.)


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

I would appreciate advice on an ebay NWT purse I received smelling strongly of cigarettes. The seller agreed to the return and to send a prepaid shipping label. To protect myself do I need to notify ebay before I send it back in case I don't get a refund including shipping? The seller doesn't have much feedback, and I am new to returns.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  If you've only been communicating via messages, you should open a return request from your Purchase History page.


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  If you've only been communicating via messages, you should open a return request from your Purchase History page.


Thank you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I just had a buyer opened a eBay return request after almost 2 months! How is this even possible? The eBay Money Back Guarantee is for 30 days from the delivery date only? It did give me an option to decline without further action. And I could also add comment on why I declined. However, it said that the comment wouldn't be shown to the buyer. All very strange! The buyer is never going to win the case as they were talking rubbish and contradicting themselves in the reason for return. Anyhow, that's another story for another day. Waiting of the PayPal case to be opened! But I have their eBay return request message and eBay message to back me up so I will be fighting this.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I just had a buyer opened a eBay return request after almost 2 months! How is this even possible? The eBay Money Back Guarantee is for 30 days from the deliver date only? It did give me an option to decline without further action. And I could also add comment on why I declined. However, it said that the comment wouldn't be shown to the buyer. All very strange! The buyer is never going to win the case as they were talking rubbish and contradicting themselves in the reason for return. Anyhow, that's another story for another day. Waiting of the PayPal case to be opened! But I have their eBay return request message and eBay message to back me up so I will be fighting this.


If they are claiming counterfeit, I believe they can go as long as 180 days.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> If they are claiming counterfeit, I believe they can go as long as 180 days.


Thank you for your reply. That's not the reason they chose.


----------



## TNgypsy

Why would a buyer make all their feedback private? I can’t look at this buyer’s FB left for others or their feedback that’s been received. It says the eBay member has chosen to make their feedback private. This buyer is asking me to save her/him $1.25 on a $8.90 shipping charge (which is the actual charge to ship it). It raised a red flag for me because the item is $88.00. He/she wants me to cram it in a smaller box (no!) to save $1.25??? 
I’ve never seen total private feedback.


----------



## whateve

TNgypsy said:


> Why would a buyer make their feedback private? I can’t look at this buyer’s FB left for others or their feedback that’s been received. This buyer is asking me to save her/him $1.25 on a $8.90 shipping charge (which is the actual charge to ship it). It raised a red flag for me because the item is $88.00. He/she wants me to cram it in a smaller box (no!) to save $1.25???
> I’ve never seen private feedback.


Some sellers make the feedback private on their buying account so people can't see what they've bought to flip.


----------



## TNgypsy

whateve said:


> Some sellers make the feedback private on their buying account so people can't see what they've bought to flip.



The EBay note about the member having their FB private says the consequence of doing it is that you can’t sell. It doesn’t show any feedback at all. It’s not feedback with the item bought or sold as private. It actually says “no feedback”. She/he has 500+ FB’s with maybe 80 in the last 12 months but the feedback area is completely blank. Odd.


----------



## whateve

TNgypsy said:


> The EBay note about the member having their FB private says the consequence of doing it is that you can’t sell. It doesn’t show any feedback at all. It’s not feedback with the item bought or sold as private. It actually says “no feedback”. She/he has 500+ FB’s with maybe 80 in the last 12 months but the feedback area is completely blank. Odd.


You can't have private feedback when you are actively selling, but if you have no listings, you can set your feedback private. People also do it if they are buying items they don't know anyone to know about, something that might be embarrassing, or something they don't want their spouse to know about. Many sellers use one account for selling and another for buying so people can't see that they are flippers.


----------



## TNgypsy

whateve said:


> You can't have private feedback when you are actively selling, but if you have no listings, you can set your feedback private. People also do it if they are buying items they don't know anyone to know about, something that might be embarrassing, or something they don't want their spouse to know about. Many sellers use one account for selling and another for buying so people can't see that they are flippers.



Ahhh. Ok thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Private FB is very common.  It helps keep nosey people  and family members away.  Many, many Boardies do it after finding out they could be harassed for things they posted.  That's why so many sellers went to Posting IDs since they could no longer sell with private FB.

Lots of people buy very personal things too and they don't want anyone to see the item descriptions, even potential sellers.


----------



## threadbender

This is all true but I am betting that, considering what they are asking of you, there may be things in their feedback they do not want anyone to see. I am guessing the buyer has already purchased so you cannot avoid dealing with them now. You could ask them to make it public temporarily so you could see it but, really, it would probably backfire. It used to be nice when you could look up purchases so you could see feedback that way but EBay removed that.
I would not send the item in the smaller package. You can pay the difference yourself or insist they pay in full. If they leave negative feedback mentioning that, it might be removable.
That all said, it could be they do it to hide purchases and maybe believe the $1.25 is not big deal and everything will be wonderful!
I am a cynic and am trying to reform.


----------



## BeenBurned

TNgypsy said:


> This buyer is asking me to save her/him $1.25 on a $8.90 shipping charge (which is the actual charge to ship it)


I'd respond to the buyer that you can't reduce shipping or you'd lose money since $8.90 is the actual cost, of which you're already losing money since ebay charges commission on shipping as well as the selling price.


----------



## TNgypsy

carlpsmom said:


> This is all true but I am betting that, considering what they are asking of you, there may be things in their feedback they do not want anyone to see. I am guessing the buyer has already purchased so you cannot avoid dealing with them now. You could ask them to make it public temporarily so you could see it but, really, it would probably backfire. It used to be nice when you could look up purchases so you could see feedback that way but EBay removed that.
> I would not send the item in the smaller package. You can pay the difference yourself or insist they pay in full. If they leave negative feedback mentioning that, it might be removable.
> That all said, it could be they do it to hide purchases and maybe believe the $1.25 is not big deal and everything will be wonderful!
> I am a cynic and am trying to reform.





BeenBurned said:


> I'd respond to the buyer that you can't reduce shipping or you'd lose money since $8.90 is the actual cost, of which you're already losing money since ebay charges commission on shipping as well as the selling price.



Thank you. 
I responded to her that I did not think it wise to ship it in a smaller package. She hasn’t responded but in the meantime someone else purchased it. It just struck me odd that they worried about $1.25 which is what made me look at her feedback. I’d understand if it was a $5.00 item. The total private feedback worried me that she could be hiding some feedback she had left or maybe some hints some other sellers had left in their feedbacks to this buyer. I imagined if she was worried over $1.25 on an $88.00 item that she would try to beat me down more once the item was received with an excuse that it wasn’t as described or something to that effect.
If I had been able to see her feedback and all looked ok I would have probably felt better. But I couldn’t so I didn’t. But it all worked out.

@carlpsmom - I too am a recovering cynic [emoji53]


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

If you run a store, or even a yard sale and someone wants to haggle a bit, how do you check all of their past store or yard sale visits?

It's past time to block the ability to view FB in the way many are suggesting here, which means it's past time to eliminate FB.  Or at least all comments and item descriptions.

A simple rating of completed transactions and returns would be better than the flame wars the current system incites.


----------



## BeenBurned

TNgypsy said:


> Why would a buyer make all their feedback private? I can’t look at this buyer’s FB left for others or their feedback that’s been received. \





whateve said:


> Some sellers make the feedback private on their buying account so people can't see what they've bought to flip.





whateve said:


> People also do it if they are buying items they don't know anyone to know about, something that might be embarrassing, or something they don't want their spouse to know about. Many sellers use one account for selling and another for buying so people can't see that they are flippers.





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Private FB is very common.  It helps keep nosey people  and family members away.  Many, many Boardies do it after finding out they could be harassed for things they posted.  That's why so many sellers went to Posting IDs since they could no longer sell with private FB.
> 
> Lots of people buy very personal things too and they don't want anyone to see the item descriptions, even potential sellers.





TNgypsy said:


> The total private feedback worried me that *she could be hiding some feedback she had left or maybe some hints some other sellers had left in their feedbacks to this buyer.*
> 
> If I had been able to see her feedback and all looked ok I would have probably felt better. But I couldn’t so I didn’t. But it all worked out.


^^^^ This (in red). I don't care what buyers buy or if they're hiding their spending from spouses and family members, but there are bad buyers who have hidden their feedback and that's the feedback I want to look at before accepting an offer that could potentially turn into a nightmare for me. And there are a lot of buyers who are "smart" enough to hide that kind of feedback.


----------



## kaydelongpre

I recently bought an item and was shocked that the seller seemingly under-weighed and under-paid the USPS.

-The item weighed 15.3 oz
-It was in a paper mailer (w/a USPS poly mailer wrapped around it) that weighed a total of 1lb 1 oz
-And the shipping label was for a First Class Package at 8oz

My scale is accurate. How does this package make it through the USPS? Am i missing something here?  This traveled halfway across the country too.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> I recently bought an item and was shocked that the seller seemingly under-weighed and under-paid the USPS.
> 
> 1. The item weighed 15.3 oz
> 2. The item was in a paper mailer (w/a USPS poly mailer wrapped around it) that weighed a total of 1lb 1 oz
> 3. And the shipping label was for a First Class Package at 8oz
> 
> My scale is accurate. How does this package make it through the USPS? Am i missing something here?  This traveled halfway across the country too.


Several comments:
For first class mail, the price is the same whether it's going to your next door neighbor or if it's going to Alaska. Up to 16 oz/15.9, the item can go first class.

At 15.3 oz., the seller should have paid for a 16 oz. label. (It would show as 15.9 oz; for some reason, a 1-lb. first class parcel doesn't show 1 lb.) The fact that she only paid for 8 oz. and didn't get caught merely indicates that she cheated the post office and they didn't catch it. They (USPS) handle thousands of pieces of mail per day and can't weigh every one of them.

Had you been charged for the postage due, you could have forwarded a picture of the proof and if honest (which clearly she isn't!), she'd reimburse you.

ETA: I just reread your post. The packing materials brought the weight over the first class threshhold and over 1 lb. She should have paid for a 2-lb package! Ugh! 

I'm curious. What did the listing show as the shipping method and how much did you pay for shipping?


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> I recently bought an item and was shocked that the seller seemingly under-weighed and under-paid the USPS.
> 
> -The item weighed 15.3 oz
> -It was in a paper mailer (w/a USPS poly mailer wrapped around it) that weighed a total of 1lb 1 oz
> -And the shipping label was for a First Class Package at 8oz
> 
> My scale is accurate. How does this package make it through the USPS? Am i missing something here?  This traveled halfway across the country too.





BeenBurned said:


> Several comments:
> For first class mail, the price is the same whether it's going to your next door neighbor or if it's going to Alaska. Up to 16 oz/15.9, the item can go first class.
> 
> At 15.3 oz., the seller should have paid for a 16 oz. label. (It would show as 15.9 oz; for some reason, a 1-lb. first class parcel doesn't show 1 lb.) The fact that she only paid for 8 oz. and didn't get caught merely indicates that she cheated the post office and they didn't catch it. They (USPS) handle thousands of pieces of mail per day and can't weigh every one of them.
> 
> Had you been charged for the postage due, you could have forwarded a picture of the proof and if honest (which clearly she isn't!), she'd reimburse you.


Actually if the post office had weighed it, they could have charged her for a 2 pound priority package since you can't have first class over a pound.  I get nervous when I ship a 7.9 ounce package at the 8 ounce rate, thinking it might come up at 8.1 ounces on their scale.

I've had sellers do the same and get away with it. Once I had something come postage due.


----------



## Bales25

They could have caught it and charged them for the correct postage (through eBay) - isn't that a new program that started a few months ago? And if that happens, they lost any eBay discount and would be charged the difference for full postage at the correct rate.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Actually if the post office had weighed it, they could have charged her for a 2 pound priority package since you can't have first class over a pound.  I get nervous when I ship a 7.9 ounce package at the 8 ounce rate, thinking it might come up at 8.1 ounces on their scale.
> 
> I've had sellers do the same and get away with it. Once I had something come postage due.





Bales25 said:


> They could have caught it and charged them for the correct postage (through eBay) - isn't that a new program that started a few months ago? And if that happens, they lost any eBay discount and would be charged the difference for full postage at the correct rate.


Yes, that's if they catch it. But unless they catch it, sellers will get away with it.


----------



## Catbird9

kaydelongpre said:


> I recently bought an item and was shocked that the seller seemingly under-weighed and under-paid the USPS.
> 
> -The item weighed 15.3 oz
> -It was in a paper mailer (w/a USPS poly mailer wrapped around it) that weighed a total of 1lb 1 oz
> -And the shipping label was for a First Class Package at 8oz
> 
> My scale is accurate. How does this package make it through the USPS? Am i missing something here?  This traveled halfway across the country too.





BeenBurned said:


> Several comments:
> For first class mail, the price is the same whether it's going to your next door neighbor or if it's going to Alaska. Up to 16 oz/15.9, the item can go first class.
> 
> At 15.3 oz., the seller should have paid for a 16 oz. label. (It would show as 15.9 oz; for some reason, a 1-lb. first class parcel doesn't show 1 lb.) The fact that she only paid for 8 oz. and didn't get caught merely indicates that she cheated the post office and they didn't catch it. They (USPS) handle thousands of pieces of mail per day and can't weigh every one of them.
> 
> Had you been charged for the postage due, you could have forwarded a picture of the proof and if honest (which clearly she isn't!), she'd reimburse you.
> 
> ETA: I just reread your post. The packing materials brought the weight over the first class threshhold and over 1 lb. She should have paid for a 2-lb package! Ugh!
> 
> I'm curious. What did the listing show as the shipping method and how much did you pay for shipping?





whateve said:


> Actually if the post office had weighed it, they could have charged her for a 2 pound priority package since you can't have first class over a pound.  I get nervous when I ship a 7.9 ounce package at the 8 ounce rate, thinking it might come up at 8.1 ounces on their scale.
> 
> I've had sellers do the same and get away with it. Once I had something come postage due.





Bales25 said:


> They could have caught it and charged them for the correct postage (through eBay) - isn't that a new program that started a few months ago? And if that happens, they lost any eBay discount and would be charged the difference for full postage at the correct rate.



Just yesterday I got a package from a seller who specified Small Flat Rate Box in the listing, for which I paid $7.20. I received the package, a non-USPS box, and it weighs over 3 lbs. Her label says Small Flat Rate Box. If it was scanned by the new USPS system, she will automatically be charged the difference. Ouch!

I'm not sure if underpayment results in a loss of the eBay discount when they charge you the difference. I have gotten refunds for overpayment of postage on a couple of items I sold. The refund was for the discounted amount I actually paid minus the discounted amount I should have paid.


----------



## kaydelongpre

BeenBurned said:


> Several comments:
> For first class mail, the price is the same whether it's going to your next door neighbor or if it's going to Alaska. Up to 16 oz/15.9, the item can go first class.
> 
> At 15.3 oz., the seller should have paid for a 16 oz. label. (It would show as 15.9 oz; for some reason, a 1-lb. first class parcel doesn't show 1 lb.) The fact that she only paid for 8 oz. and didn't get caught merely indicates that she cheated the post office and they didn't catch it. They (USPS) handle thousands of pieces of mail per day and can't weigh every one of them.
> 
> Had you been charged for the postage due, you could have forwarded a picture of the proof and if honest (which clearly she isn't!), she'd reimburse you.
> 
> ETA: I just reread your post. The packing materials brought the weight over the first class threshhold and over 1 lb. She should have paid for a 2-lb package! Ugh!
> 
> I'm curious. What did the listing show as the shipping method and how much did you pay for shipping?



Listing had Standard Shipping and I paid $6.00!

And here I was assuming USPS weighed all packages one way or another...oops!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Just yesterday I got a package from a seller who specified Small Flat Rate Box in the listing, for which I paid $7.20. I received the package, a non-USPS box, and it weighs over 3 lbs. Her label says Small Flat Rate Box. If it was scanned by the new USPS system, she will automatically be charged the difference. Ouch!
> 
> I'm not sure if underpayment results in a loss of the eBay discount when they charge you the difference. I have gotten refunds for overpayment of postage on a couple of items I sold. The refund was for the discounted amount I actually paid minus the discounted amount I should have paid.


While this might come across as being mean and spiteful, TBH, I hope she does get charged for the extra cost. When sellers cheat the system (and especially those who get away with it), they're sticking to those of us who abide by the rules, pay our fair share and do things the right way.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Without being able to see the seller's history, I have to wonder if maybe they just don't know.  New-ish sellers and even many long term sellers have been caught up in a sea of changes over the last two years or so and many are simply overwhelmed.  If/when they get hit with the auto-corrected charge, they may not understand why.


----------



## Catbird9

Catbird9 said:


> Just yesterday I got a package from a seller who specified Small Flat Rate Box in the listing, for which I paid $7.20. I received the package, a non-USPS box, and it weighs over 3 lbs. Her label says Small Flat Rate Box. If it was scanned by the new USPS system, she will automatically be charged the difference. Ouch!
> 
> .......





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Without being able to see the seller's history, I have to wonder if maybe they just don't know.  New-ish sellers and even many long term sellers have been caught up in a sea of changes over the last two years or so and many are simply overwhelmed.  If/when they get hit with the auto-corrected charge, they may not understand why.



That was probably true in the case I mentioned above. It was a new seller with (0) feedback.

I'm a long term seller and I usually offer "free" postage, meaning I pay it myself for items I sell. I definitely have been paying attention to shipping costs and you're right, it's challenging keeping up with all the changes.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Just yesterday I got a package from a seller who specified Small Flat Rate Box in the listing, for which I paid $7.20. I received the package, a non-USPS box, and it weighs over 3 lbs. Her label says Small Flat Rate Box. If it was scanned by the new USPS system, she will automatically be charged the difference. Ouch!
> 
> I'm not sure if underpayment results in a loss of the eBay discount when they charge you the difference. I have gotten refunds for overpayment of postage on a couple of items I sold. The refund was for the discounted amount I actually paid minus the discounted amount I should have paid.


I've never gotten a refund or overcharge for postage. Did it show up in your seller account on ebay? Do you use a postage scale? Was it a significant difference? I'm wondering if they let a difference of an ounce or two slide.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I've never gotten a refund or overcharge for postage. Did it show up in your seller account on ebay? Do you use a postage scale? Was it a significant difference? I'm wondering if they let a difference of an ounce or two slide.


It's under your seller dashboard. I am terrible at guessing weights since my scale broke. I refuse to buy a new one because I keep saying I'm done selling on eBay...and then I keep selling. I finally started overestimating weight and did actually receive a refund.  You get an email from eBay with either overpaid or underpaid adjustment.  A screen snip of my account below.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I've never gotten a refund or overcharge for postage. Did it show up in your seller account on ebay? Do you use a postage scale? Was it a significant difference? I'm wondering if they let a difference of an ounce or two slide.





holiday123 said:


> It's under your seller dashboard. I am terrible at guessing weights since my scale broke. I refuse to buy a new one because I keep saying I'm done selling on eBay...and then I keep selling. I finally started overestimating weight and did actually receive a refund.  You get an email from eBay with either overpaid or underpaid adjustment.  A screen snip of my account below.



I got an email notification both times. I use a regular bathroom scale, not a postal scale. I weigh myself, then weigh again holding the package in my hands. It's rough, but I add a couple of ounces to be on the safe side. It's not accurate if the package weighs less than 1 lb, so I guess on the high side.  So far I've only gotten two adjustments, both of them for underpayment. 

The Manage Shipping Labels page is very hard to find. I don't see it on my seller dashboard or my All Selling page. Here's the link that should work for you if you are signed in to your eBay account when you click it (I don't know if this works on mobile devices):
https://www.ebay.com/ship/lmng

Here's a screen shot:


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I got an email notification both times. I use a regular bathroom scale, not a postal scale. I weigh myself, then weigh again holding the package in my hands. It's rough, but I add a couple of ounces to be on the safe side. It's not accurate if the package weighs less than 1 lb, so I guess on the high side.  So far I've only gotten two adjustments, both of them for underpayment.
> 
> The Manage Shipping Labels page is very hard to find. I don't see it on my seller dashboard or my All Selling page. Here's the link that should work for you if you are signed in to your eBay account when you click it (I don't know if this works on mobile devices):
> https://www.ebay.com/ship/lmng
> 
> Here's a screen shot:


Thanks! I think I saw a link to this page once but never went there. I don't see any adjustments so I guess I didn't have any.


----------



## whateve

Weird, I got a paypal payment but my ebay account isn't showing the sale. I made another sale at 8 this morning and I didn't get the email from ebay until 10.

NM: Just got the email and it is showing on my orders page now.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Weird, I got a paypal payment but my ebay account isn't showing the sale. I made another sale at 8 this morning and I didn't get the email from ebay until 10.
> 
> NM: Just got the email and it is showing on my orders page now.


I've noticed delays receiving notifications from eBay lately. They're making a lot of changes, and things in general seem to be getting glitchier.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I've noticed delays receiving notifications from eBay lately. They're making a lot of changes, and things in general seem to be getting glitchier.


What's weird wasn't that I didn't get the notification but that after I saw the payment, I looked at my orders and it wasn't there, and it was still showing in my active listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Weird, I got a paypal payment but my ebay account isn't showing the sale. I made another sale at 8 this morning and I didn't get the email from ebay until 10.
> 
> NM: Just got the email and it is showing on my orders page now.





Catbird9 said:


> I've noticed delays receiving notifications from eBay lately. They're making a lot of changes, and things in general seem to be getting glitchier.





whateve said:


> What's weird wasn't that I didn't get the notification but that after I saw the payment, I looked at my orders and it wasn't there, and it was still showing in my active listings.


Same here. 

In fact, I had an automatic UID opened a few days ago, after which the buyer made payment on August 5. I STILL haven't gotten the email telling me that the item was paid for. However my ebay shows "Payment was recorded and this unpaid item case is now closed" and I got the Paypal payment email.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> What's weird wasn't that I didn't get the notification but that after I saw the payment, I looked at my orders and it wasn't there, and it was still showing in my active listings.





BeenBurned said:


> Same here.
> 
> In fact, I had an automatic UID opened a few days ago, after which the buyer made payment on August 5. I STILL haven't gotten the email telling me that the item was paid for. However my ebay shows "Payment was recorded and this unpaid item case is now closed" and I got the Paypal payment email.


They're getting ready to start rolling out the new payment processing system. I imagine this will involve eliminating many of the connections between eBay and PayPal eventually. There are bound to be glitches...


----------



## BeenBurned

Is anyone finding that their listings with IPR (with BIN) are defaulting back to not requiring immediate payment?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Is anyone finding that their listings with IPR (with BIN) are defaulting back to not requiring immediate payment?


No. I haven't noticed that. All my listings are BIN with IPR, no offers accepted, and I always get payment at the same time as the sale.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Is anyone finding that their listings with IPR (with BIN) are defaulting back to not requiring immediate payment?





whateve said:


> No. I haven't noticed that. All my listings are BIN with IPR, no offers accepted, and I always get payment at the same time as the sale.



Same here. I just did a test where I created a new listing from scratch (I usually use "Sell Similar") and the new listing still showed IPR for BIN.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Is anyone finding that their listings with IPR (with BIN) are defaulting back to not requiring immediate payment?





whateve said:


> No. I haven't noticed that. All my listings are BIN with IPR, no offers accepted, and I always get payment at the same time as the sale.





Catbird9 said:


> Same here. I just did a test where I created a new listing from scratch (I usually use "Sell Similar") and the new listing still showed IPR for BIN.


The funny thing is that although all the listings started as BIN / IPR, random ones changed to not being IPR. And whether I relist or sell similar, it doesn’t seem to matter.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The funny thing is that although all the listings started as BIN / IPR, random ones changed to not being IPR. And whether I relist or sell similar, it doesn’t seem to matter.


I haven't actually checked my listings to see if they've changed.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> The funny thing is that although all the listings started as BIN / IPR, random ones changed to not being IPR. And whether I relist or sell similar, it doesn’t seem to matter.


Mine have.  I just completed some drafts that were based off "sell similar" that had IPR and I had to make sure to check the IPR box as it was not checked.  Seriously, why would Ebay not want IPR?  They don't make $ if the buyer doesn't pay and sellers only pay invoices monthly...


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

holiday123 said:


> Seriously, why would Ebay not want IPR?  They don't make $ if the buyer doesn't pay and sellers only pay invoices monthly...




They want buyers to be able to stuff their carts with items from multiple sellers.  Can't do that with IPR items.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Mine have.  I just completed some drafts that were based off "sell similar" that had IPR and I had to make sure to check the IPR box as it was not checked.  Seriously, why would Ebay not want IPR?  They don't make $ if the buyer doesn't pay and sellers only pay invoices monthly...


Yay!! (Not yay that you are finding this PITA issue but that I'm not the only one!)


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> They want buyers to be able to stuff their carts with items from multiple sellers.  Can't do that with IPR items.


Yes, you can. It isn't considered bought until you checkout.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Yay!! (Not yay that you are finding this PITA issue but that I'm not the only one!)


I just checked an item that I relisted today and IPR is still checked, as is a new listing I created today.


----------



## glamourous1098

Hi, hoping this is the right place for this.  I just had an international buyer purchase an item of mine, but I forgot that I set it to "no international buyers" (or whatever the option is).  Now the buyer is receiving an error message reading "the seller didn't include shipping costs to your location.  Please contact the seller or change your address."  Is there any way I can resolve this issue without having to relist the item and have her buy it again?  (I have no reason to believe that the buyer is trying to scam me, she sent me a screenshot of her payment screen).


----------



## whateve

glamourous1098 said:


> Hi, hoping this is the right place for this.  I just had an international buyer purchase an item of mine, but I forgot that I set it to "no international buyers" (or whatever the option is).  Now the buyer is receiving an error message reading "the seller didn't include shipping costs to your location.  Please contact the seller or change your address."  Is there any way I can resolve this issue without having to relist the item and have her buy it again?  (I have no reason to believe that the buyer is trying to scam me, she sent me a screenshot of her payment screen).


I believe you can send her an invoice with the shipping costs added.


----------



## holiday123

Hi, does anyone know how to view running balance on PayPal now?


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how to view running balance on PayPal now?


They don't make it easy.

Summary > Activity > Statements > Download Detailed Statements > Custom > Activity Download 

Choose transaction type, date range, and format. Choose CSV or TAB format if you want to include the running balance. A report that you can download will be generated. 

I don't know if this can be done on a mobile device.


----------



## holiday123

Catbird9 said:


> They don't make it easy.
> 
> Summary > Activity > Statements > Download Detailed Statements > Custom > Activity Download
> 
> Choose transaction type, date range, and format. Choose CSV or TAB format if you want to include the running balance. A report that you can download will be generated.
> 
> I don't know if this can be done on a mobile device.


Thank you. I don't think I can do it on mobile because it doesn't even give me option for statements after I get to activity. 

I'll try on a PC. Why make it so difficult?


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. I don't think I can do it on mobile because it doesn't even give me option for statements after I get to activity.
> 
> I'll try on a PC. Why make it so difficult?


Yay, it works! Thanks again!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have a listing which is local pick up only as the item is bulky. I have un-ticked the option of "immediately payment required". Yesterday a buyer tried to buy it but they were required to pay immediately. I have double checked that the option is definitely un-checked. So I called eBay this morning and they said if it's BIN they have to pay immediately. So what's the point of having the option to opt-out "immediately payment required"??? Also in the payment options, I am able to select "cash on delivery" but I am forced to select PayPal as well. I thought eBay no longer force PayPal as mandatory? So confused!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  They're changing so much so fast and there are so many variations by country and Beta Test programs that start and stop without notice that no one can keep up.  We simply don't know what to expect from one minute to the next.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a listing which is local pick up only as the item is bulky. I have un-ticked the option of "immediately payment required". Yesterday a buyer tried to buy it but they were required to pay immediately. I have double checked that the option is definitely un-checked. So I called eBay this morning and they said if it's BIN they have to pay immediately. So what's the point of having the option to opt-out "immediately payment required"??? Also in the payment options, I am able to select "cash on delivery" but I am forced to select PayPal as well. I thought eBay no longer force PayPal as mandatory? So confused!


That's ridiculous! Did you work it out with the buyer?


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! Did you work it out with the buyer?


Nope but not because of this. They suggested I changing the listing to a 1-day auction with the same starting price. It would work I think. But they backed out due to some other reason. Anyhow, another way to get around it is to ask them to pay via PayPal and refund it via PayPal? I don't know.


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Nope but not because of this. They suggested I changing the listing to a 1-day auction with the same starting price. It would work I think. But they backed out due to some other reason. Anyhow, another way to get around it is to ask them to pay via PayPal and refund it via PayPal? I don't know.


I bet that is what they want you to do, so they can charge you FVF.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I bet that is what they want you to do, so they can charge you FVF.


I don't have a problem for them to charge me FVF. That's what it should be. But I am not going to take PayPal payment and then let buyer pick it up in person, because I have no way of proving delivery. That's what the "immediate payment option" to be un-checked for. You know in the past, I have accidentally unchecked that box and had item bought via BIN but not paid. SIGH!


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't have a problem for them to charge me FVF. That's what it should be. But I am not going to take PayPal payment and then let buyer pick it up in person, because I have no way of proving delivery. That's what the "immediate payment option" to be un-checked for. You know in the past, I have accidentally unchecked that box and had item bought via BIN but not paid. SIGH!


Every time they fix something, they screw up something else.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't have a problem for them to charge me FVF. That's what it should be. But I am not going to take PayPal payment and then let buyer pick it up in person, because I have no way of proving delivery. That's what the "immediate payment option" to be un-checked for. You know in the past, I have accidentally unchecked that box and had item bought via BIN but not paid. SIGH!



Alan and his Band Of Buffoons have pretty much bluntly said '_too bad, so sad_' when sellers have brought that up on the boards.  Just a wee bit short of saying '_you're a tiny little insignificant seller, not comparable to the big mega sellers that we  prefer who can easily take such a loss, so_ _we don't care what you want, do it our way or get the heck off our site'_.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Anyhow, another way to get around it is to ask them to pay via PayPal and refund it via PayPal? I don't know.


The problem I'd foresee with this is that unless you refund prior to meeting the buyer, there's little chance that the buyer is going to pay a second time after paying through PP. And if you refund prior to the meeting, there's the chance that the buyer will be a no-show and will have wasted your time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> The problem I'd foresee with this is that unless you refund prior to meeting the buyer, there's little chance that the buyer is going to pay a second time after paying through PP. And if you refund prior to the meeting, there's the chance that the buyer will be a no-show and will have wasted your time.


I understand. Will just have to take a chance. I will refund before the meet.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey ladies, I left feedback for a seller and just realized I forgot to click on the shipping stars. I left positive feedback and five stars for everything but neglected to click on that last set of stars.
I'd like to ensure my seller gets them added to her feedback. What is the best way to get them added? Should I just call eBay or am I able to do it via e-mail?  I have already contacted my seller to let her know I would be asking eBay to revise her shipping stars.
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey ladies, I left feedback for a seller and just realized I forgot to click on the shipping stars. I left positive feedback and five stars for everything but neglected to click on that last set of stars.
> I'd like to ensure my seller gets them added to her feedback. What is the best way to get them added? Should I just call eBay or am I able to do it via e-mail?  I have already contacted my seller to let her know I would be asking eBay to revise her shipping stars.
> Thanks!


I don't think you can do anything. 

AFAIK, the only change that can be made to feedback is an upgrade from neg to neutral or positive or from neutral to positive. Once the stars are rated, they can't be changed.


----------



## V0N1B2

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think you can do anything.
> 
> AFAIK, the only change that can be made to feedback is an upgrade from neg to neutral or positive or from neutral to positive. Once the stars are rated, they can't be changed.


Thanks BB    That's a bummer, I'll have to be more careful next time (it's the first time it's happened).  I'll still call just in case they can revise it.


----------



## Couturexec

Is it legal to force payment outside of eBay? I’ve never had this happen before. It was BIN and I keep getting a message to go to their website to pay.


----------



## gga+

Couturexec said:


> Is it legal to force payment outside of eBay? I’ve never had this happen before. It was BIN and I keep getting a message to go to their website to pay.



On the contrary — it's actually against eBay's rules to complete a transaction outside eBay, and the involved parties might even face relatively severe repercussions if it happens.


----------



## BeenBurned

Couturexec said:


> Is it legal to force payment outside of eBay? I’ve never had this happen before. It was BIN and I keep getting a message to go to their website to pay.





gga+ said:


> On the contrary — it's actually against eBay's rules to complete a transaction outside eBay, and the involved parties might even face relatively severe repercussions if it happens.


That's not necessarily true. 

If the seller has his/her own merchant account, they can accept credit card payments through ebay. It might redirect you to their payment site but if you're getting there through ebay, AFAIK, that's fine. 

https://www.ebay.com/help/accepted-...tent=accepted payment &context=DEFAULT_SELLER

*What are the guidelines?*




*Allowed*

PayPal
PayPal Credit
Credit card or debit card processed through the seller's Internet merchant account
Your payment is safe and secure. You can choose to save your card to your eBay account. Remove a saved card any time by going to *My eBay* > *Account*> *Personal information*.
Payment upon pickup
If you offer payment upon pickup, you'll also need to offer one of the approved electronic methods, and may include this statement in your listing: "Contact me for payment methods to pay on pickup."


----------



## Couturexec

BeenBurned said:


> That's not necessarily true.
> 
> If the seller has his/her own merchant account, they can accept credit card payments through ebay. It might redirect you to their payment site but if you're getting there through ebay, AFAIK, that's fine.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/accepted-...tent=accepted payment &context=DEFAULT_SELLER
> 
> *What are the guidelines?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Allowed*
> 
> PayPal
> PayPal Credit
> Credit card or debit card processed through the seller's Internet merchant account
> Your payment is safe and secure. You can choose to save your card to your eBay account. Remove a saved card any time by going to *My eBay* > *Account*> *Personal information*.
> Payment upon pickup
> If you offer payment upon pickup, you'll also need to offer one of the approved electronic methods, and may include this statement in your listing: "Contact me for payment methods to pay on pickup."



Apparently, the seller stopped using PayPal. They didn’t have the answer either, but called eBay. I could have paid for the item through the actual eBay website as opposed to using the eBay app on my phone. 
I misunderstood when the pop-up was stating go to the website. It meant go to the eBay website.


----------



## gga+

Oh, okay, I stand corrected. I wrongly assumed the seller had asked Couturexec to completely skip eBay (to avoid the fees).



BeenBurned said:


> That's not necessarily true.
> 
> If the seller has his/her own merchant account, they can accept credit card payments through ebay. It might redirect you to their payment site but if you're getting there through ebay, AFAIK, that's fine.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/accepted-payments-policy/default/accepted-payments-policy?id=4269&st=2&pos=1&query=Accepted payments policy&intent=accepted payment &context=DEFAULT_SELLER
> 
> *What are the guidelines?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Allowed*
> 
> PayPal
> PayPal Credit
> Credit card or debit card processed through the seller's Internet merchant account
> Your payment is safe and secure. You can choose to save your card to your eBay account. Remove a saved card any time by going to *My eBay* > *Account*> *Personal information*.
> Payment upon pickup
> If you offer payment upon pickup, you'll also need to offer one of the approved electronic methods, and may include this statement in your listing: "Contact me for payment methods to pay on pickup."


----------



## Couturexec

gga+ said:


> Oh, okay, I stand corrected. I wrongly assumed the seller had asked Couturexec to completely skip eBay (to avoid the fees).



Me, too!


----------



## kaydelongpre

Any opinions on if I should get into the habit of insuring packages for items that sell in the 500-700 range?  I've never insured items when they're traveling to buyers in my city, but I've had more and more items sell to buyers on the opposite coast, and one package got sent to the wrong distribution center and sat around for 3 days until they were able to locate it. 

Is it also true that if you want purchase USPS insurance instead of ShipCover, you have to do it in person at the PO?


----------



## Catbird9

kaydelongpre said:


> Any opinions on if I should get into the habit of insuring packages for items that sell in the 500-700 range?  I've never insured items when they're traveling to buyers in my city, but I've had more and more items sell to buyers on the opposite coast, and one package got sent to the wrong distribution center and sat around for 3 days until they were able to locate it.
> 
> Is it also true that if you want purchase USPS insurance instead of ShipCover, you have to do it in person at the PO?



Personally, I would get the insurance on an item worth over $500 simply for peace of mind. Most of the time it's probably not necessary, but on the slight chance that something could go wrong, for me it would be worth the small extra cost. However, most of my items sell for under $100, so in practice, I almost never get the extra insurance. But I did buy the USPS insurance on a $175 item the other day, just for peace of mind. It was being shipped to the other side of the country.

You can get USPS insurance on eBay. There's a drop down selection menu. ShipCover shows up first, so you have to drop it down and select USPS.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> Any opinions on if I should get into the habit of insuring packages for items that sell in the 500-700 range?  I've never insured items when they're traveling to buyers in my city, but I've had more and more items sell to buyers on the opposite coast, and one package got sent to the wrong distribution center and sat around for 3 days until they were able to locate it.
> 
> Is it also true that if you want purchase USPS insurance instead of ShipCover, you have to do it in person at the PO?


My feelings regarding insurance differ from @Catbird9's. 

While everyone's comfort level differs, this is my take. 

Even with a conservative estimate, I'm guessing that 95% of items get to their destination safely and intact. Insuring every item or even those over a certain price doesn't necessarily offer you the protection you might expect and costs you way more than self-insuring and having to pay out on an occasional lost item.  

Unless an item is breakable or if I'm overly suspicious of a buyer, I don't add extra insurance. 

Keep in mind that if tracking shows delivery, insurance won't help and you won't be able to collect on a claimed loss. The post office's contention is that they did their job. Even if a buyer claims theft from their porch or mailbox, that's not covered by insurance so your having purchased it won't protect you. 

In the rare case that there's no delivery scan, insurance should cover that but that lack of scan is very rare. And even then, USPS will have you jumping through hoops before paying out. 

Paying for insurance on every package will cost megabucks, quickly exceeding your loss should you have to cover the one package that may go missing. 

JMHO.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> My feelings regarding insurance differ from @Catbird9's.
> 
> While everyone's comfort level differs, this is my take.
> 
> Even with a conservative estimate, I'm guessing that 95% of items get to their destination safely and intact. Insuring every item or even those over a certain price doesn't necessarily offer you the protection you might expect and costs you way more than self-insuring and having to pay out on an occasional lost item.
> 
> Unless an item is breakable or if I'm overly suspicious of a buyer, I don't add extra insurance.
> 
> Keep in mind that if tracking shows delivery, insurance won't help and you won't be able to collect on a claimed loss. The post office's contention is that they did their job. Even if a buyer claims theft from their porch or mailbox, that's not covered by insurance so your having purchased it won't protect you.
> 
> In the rare case that there's no delivery scan, insurance should cover that but that lack of scan is very rare. And even then, USPS will have you jumping through hoops before paying out.
> 
> Paying for insurance on every package will cost megabucks, quickly exceeding your loss should you have to cover the one package that may go missing.
> 
> JMHO.



I agree with your analysis. If someone has a high volume of sales over a certain $ value, buying insurance would be an unnecessary expense.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I agree with your analysis. If someone has a high volume of sales over a certain $ value, buying insurance would be an unnecessary expense.


My point is that it's not just a high volume and/or high priced items.

It's so rare that items are really lost or stolen that most of the time insurance is either unnecessary or unhelpful.

Regarding one of the things @kaydelongpre mentioned was something I'd intended to comment on too.

She said, _"I've never insured items when they're traveling to buyers in my city, but I've had more and more items sell to buyers on the opposite coast, and one package got sent to the wrong distribution center and sat around for 3 days until they were able to locate it."_

Her implication was that she would have made a claim but in that case, just because the package sat in the wrong distribution center for days doesn't mean insurance wouldn't have helped her. It's ONLY if the item is lost and never located that insurance would kick in and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> My feelings regarding insurance differ from @Catbird9's.
> 
> While everyone's comfort level differs, this is my take.
> 
> Even with a conservative estimate, I'm guessing that 95% of items get to their destination safely and intact. Insuring every item or even those over a certain price doesn't necessarily offer you the protection you might expect and costs you way more than self-insuring and having to pay out on an occasional lost item.
> 
> Unless an item is breakable or if I'm overly suspicious of a buyer, I don't add extra insurance.
> 
> Keep in mind that if tracking shows delivery, insurance won't help and you won't be able to collect on a claimed loss. The post office's contention is that they did their job. Even if a buyer claims theft from their porch or mailbox, that's not covered by insurance so your having purchased it won't protect you.
> 
> In the rare case that there's no delivery scan, insurance should cover that but that lack of scan is very rare. And even then, USPS will have you jumping through hoops before paying out.
> 
> Paying for insurance on every package will cost megabucks, quickly exceeding your loss should you have to cover the one package that may go missing.
> 
> JMHO.


+ I really don't like to advertise the high value nature of the item in the package. I would be more worried for it to be stolen than the package being lost or damaged. BTW, I do pack parcels very well padded etc.


----------



## Couturexec

Is there a date on eBay listings that tell the buyer how long the item has been for sale? I thought I found it once....
Maybe not on the app, but on the actual site on a PC?


----------



## BeenBurned

This is weird. I have my listings set to have the "unpaid item assistant" open a dispute in 2 days if payment isn't received.

Last week, I had a buyer request more time and I was able to turn it off for that transaction.

Tonight, I have a buyer who just requested to pay on Friday but when I tried to turn off the assistant for that transaction, it's not there!

Example: This is what I normally see:



Yet this is what I'm seeing for the transaction that I want to turn it off and can't.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This is weird. I have my listings set to have the "unpaid item assistant" open a dispute in 2 days if payment isn't received.
> 
> Last week, I had a buyer request more time and I was able to turn it off for that transaction.
> 
> Tonight, I have a buyer who just requested to pay on Friday but when I tried to turn off the assistant for that transaction, it's not there!
> 
> Example: This is what I normally see:
> View attachment 4175759
> 
> 
> Yet this is what I'm seeing for the transaction that I want to turn it off and can't.
> View attachment 4175760


Maybe it's already turned off.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Maybe it's already turned off.


Nope, the other (comp) is another still unpaid item for which I'm awaiting payment. That one is still showing the option.


----------



## whateve

I got an email from dealwiki that has a code for 15% off on ebay until 10 pm PST on purchases over $25. The code is pregame15.
I didn't get any messages from ebay. Did anyone?

ETA: I just got the message in ebay.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

ARRGGHH!!!!  I hate IPR!!!!   I have stuff in my cart but one of the items has shipping so the code won't work for the shipping portion.  I can't 'request total' and ask the seller to roll it in because the seller has IPR set.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ARRGGHH!!!!  I hate IPR!!!!   I have stuff in my cart but one of the items has shipping so the code won't work for the shipping portion.  I can't 'request total' and ask the seller to roll it in because the seller has IPR set.


Can you ask the seller to remove the IPR?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I sent a message.  It's a retail store on the east coast, so they've probably gone home for the day.  I just went ahead and paid it since it's only a buck or so (15% off $9.00 shipping) and it won't kill me.  Too bad.

The code saved me over $10 off the total order, so it'll be OK.


----------



## meepabeep

Of course, the only thing I needed (ok, wanted), was $20


----------



## Addicted to bags

Who takes the 15% hit when they have a sale? Ebay or the seller? I'm curious because I'm thinking of selling something expensive but I'm scared because of all the things I've read


----------



## Catbird9

Addicted to bags said:


> Who takes the 15% hit when they have a sale? Ebay or the seller? I'm curious because I'm thinking of selling something expensive but I'm scared because of all the things I've read


EBay absorbs the cost of the discount. The seller gets their full price, minus eBay's 10% commission and the fee charged by PayPal.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Catbird9 said:


> EBay absorbs the cost of the discount. The seller gets their full price, minus eBay's 10% commission and the fee charged by PayPal.


Thanks for answering Catbird9


----------



## Catbird9

Couturexec said:


> Is there a date on eBay listings that tell the buyer how long the item has been for sale? I thought I found it once....
> Maybe not on the app, but on the actual site on a PC?


On a PC, from the item listing, click on "See other items" then sort by "Time: newly listed." Also look at "Completed listings" and sort by "Date listed: oldest first" which will show if the item has been previously listed and/or sold.

ETA: This won't work if the seller has an eBay store.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Seller replied this morning, but it's kind of clear they didn't understand what I was asking them to do.  Worked out OK though.

There's a fair chance it won't make it to me by the Guaranteed Delivery date.  If it doesn't, I'll hit eBay up for the extra $5 bounty they offer.


----------



## Catbird9

I sold a handbag to a buyer whose shipping address was in Oregon. I have a "no returns" policy.

The buyer messaged me saying that she received the bag in China where she is living and the bag does not look as good as the pictures in the listing. She mentions "some darkened areas, shape not good." The listing showed 12 clear, well lighted photos of the bag from every angle, and the listing description mentioned darkened areas, which were shown in the photos. 

How do I know she received the same bag, in the same condition, that I sent to Oregon (carefully packed in a box) almost a month ago, that was then shipped to her in China by someone else?

I had two prior sales to the same buyer, and so far she has not contacted me about either of those.

How would you respond to this buyer?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I sold a handbag to a buyer whose shipping address was in Oregon. I have a "no returns" policy.
> 
> The buyer messaged me saying that she received the bag in China where she is living and the bag does not look as good as the pictures in the listing. She mentions "some darkened areas, shape not good." The listing showed 12 clear, well lighted photos of the bag from every angle, and the listing description mentioned darkened areas, which were shown in the photos.
> 
> How do I know she received the same bag, in the same condition, that I sent to Oregon (carefully packed in a box) almost a month ago, that was then shipped to her in China by someone else?
> 
> I had two prior sales to the same buyer, and so far she has not contacted me about either of those.
> 
> How would you respond to this buyer?


Did she file SNAD?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Catbird9 said:


> How do I know she received the same bag, in the same condition, that I sent to Oregon (carefully packed in a box) almost a month ago, that was then shipped to her in China by someone else?



You don't.  You also don't know that she didn't receive the one you described and isn't planning on sending something else back.

But since she apparently used a Forwarder, you may not have anything to worry about.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Did she file SNAD?



No, she just messaged me through eBay.



N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You don't.  You also don't know that she didn't receive the one you described and isn't planning on sending something else back.
> 
> But since she apparently used a Forwarder, you may not have anything to worry about.



Why is that?


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> No, she just messaged me through eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?



Since she used a forwarder, the package was handled by someone else before she received it. She loses her buyer protection. There is a thread on here from a year or two ago in which a buyer bought a tablecloth and had it sent to her cleaners. The cleaners discovered some holes, but when she filed SNAD, she lost because she wasn't the person to receive the item first.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Since she used a forwarder, the package was handled by someone else before she received it. She loses her buyer protection. There is a thread on here from a year or two ago in which a buyer bought a tablecloth and had it sent to her cleaners. The cleaners discovered some holes, but when she filed SNAD, she lost because she wasn't the person to receive the item first.


OK, thank you. I learned something new!


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Did she file SNAD?





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You don't.  You also don't know that she didn't receive the one you described and isn't planning on sending something else back.
> 
> But since she apparently used a Forwarder, you may not have anything to worry about.





whateve said:


> Since she used a forwarder, the package was handled by someone else before she received it. She loses her buyer protection. There is a thread on here from a year or two ago in which a buyer bought a tablecloth and had it sent to her cleaners. The cleaners discovered some holes, but when she filed SNAD, she lost because she wasn't the person to receive the item first.



I did some sleuthing and discovered she has quite a lot of buying activity and more than one buying account. 

I sent her this message: 

"I'm sorry you're not completely happy with the bag. I did describe "darkening at corners and around turnlock" in my description and photos. I believe the shape of the bag is clearly shown in the photos too.

The bag was shipped to you in China after it was delivered to the original shipping address in Portland, Oregon. You are a repeat customer and I value your business! I would like to offer you a courtesy refund of $5 on this item. Please let me know if that is acceptable, and thank you for contacting me."

She accepted the $5. I put her on my blocked buyer list. Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I did some sleuthing and discovered she has quite a lot of buying activity and more than one buying account.
> 
> I sent her this message:
> 
> "I'm sorry you're not completely happy with the bag. I did describe "darkening at corners and around turnlock" in my description and photos. I believe the shape of the bag is clearly shown in the photos too.
> 
> The bag was shipped to you in China after it was delivered to the original shipping address in Portland, Oregon. You are a repeat customer and I value your business! I would like to offer you a courtesy refund of $5 on this item. Please let me know if that is acceptable, and thank you for contacting me."
> 
> She accepted the $5. I put her on my blocked buyer list. Thank you all for your responses!


I love how you told her you value her business and then blocked her. I would have done the same thing!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> You are a repeat customer and I value your business! I would like to offer you a courtesy refund of $5 on this item. Please let me know if that is acceptable, and thank you for contacting me."
> 
> She accepted the $5. I put her on my blocked buyer list. Thank you all for your responses!





whateve said:


> I love how you told her you value her business and then blocked her. I would have done the same thing!



^^^This! 

Watch for other IDs that might be linked to her before accepting other offers.

(and please PM her ID for blocking purposes.)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hi all, I've been an eBay member for over 5 or 6 years now but have only really started buying on eBay the past year or so. I'm contemplating joining an auction for a high priced handbag. Right now the price is around $3,000 for something that retails for around $7,000 plus tax. I've been in other auctions before where the price was moving along in a reasonable manner and all of a sudden it jumps 20-30% or so.

If the seller is unscrupulous, can they have another account or a friend deliberately bid it up? Just wondering if this can be a common practice and if there are signs of it I can look for? Also, does eBay police this kind of thing? Wait, I can probably answer that myself, No!

TIA


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi all, I've been an eBay member for over 5 or 6 years now but have only really started buying on eBay the past year or so. I'm contemplating joining an auction for a high priced handbag. Right now the price is around $3,000 for something that retails for around $7,000 plus tax. I've been in other auctions before where the price was moving along in a reasonable manner and all of a sudden it jumps 20-30% or so.
> 
> If the seller is unscrupulous, can they have another account or a friend deliberately bid it up? Just wondering if this can be a common practice and if there are signs of it I can look for? Also, does eBay police this kind of thing? Wait, I can probably answer that myself, No!
> 
> TIA


Yes, they can. You can look at their other auctions to see if you can see any of this activity. Look for bidders that have bid on several of the seller's items. You can see the percentage of bidding they've done for one seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi all, I've been an eBay member for over 5 or 6 years now but have only really started buying on eBay the past year or so. I'm contemplating joining an auction for a high priced handbag. Right now the price is around $3,000 for something that retails for around $7,000 plus tax. I've been in other auctions before where the price was moving along in a reasonable manner and all of a sudden it jumps 20-30% or so.
> 
> If the seller is unscrupulous, can they have another account or a friend deliberately bid it up? Just wondering if this can be a common practice and if there are signs of it I can look for? Also, does eBay police this kind of thing? Wait, I can probably answer that myself, No!
> 
> TIA





whateve said:


> Yes, they can. You can look at their other auctions to see if you can see any of this activity. Look for bidders that have bid on several of the seller's items. You can see the percentage of bidding they've done for one seller.


Shill bidding is illegal and as such, a violation of ebay policy but ebay is averse to acting on shilling sellers because that type of bidding drives up the price of the item and consequently, increases the FVF ebay collects on those sales.


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeenBurned said:


> Shill bidding is illegal and as such, a violation of ebay policy but ebay is averse to acting on shilling sellers because that type of bidding drives up the price of the item and consequently, increases the FVF ebay collects on those sales.


So the fox is guarding the hen house? That sucks.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yeah, this seller probably has something going on, most of their high priced items are on auction. I think I'll stay out of this. May I name them here?


----------



## holiday123

Is this a new option? Definitely opted out!


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Is this a new option? Definitely opted out!


Where did that pop up? I haven't seen it and I do NOT like!


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Where did that pop up? I haven't seen it and I do NOT like!


I just did a sell similar on the app and it popped up when I was submitting it. No good, but let me opt out.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I just did a sell similar on the app and it popped up when I was submitting it. No good, but let me opt out.


I don't use the app and I haven't seen it. I did a bunch of relists and/or sell similar and haven't seen it but thanks for making me aware! I'm going to watch for it and figure out how to opt out.


----------



## meepabeep

I don't use the app either, and I haven't seen it. I just listed and re-listed a little while ago. Definitely do not like it, and will opt out as well.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I don't use the app and I haven't seen it. I did a bunch of relists and/or sell similar and haven't seen it but thanks for making me aware! I'm going to watch for it and figure out how to opt out.


Just added a photo to a listing and this popped up - is it new too? I'd love to pay no fees haha


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Has something changed to allow this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AZIO-KB506...741537?hash=item48a85449e1:g:dMcAAOSwRLZaeeOe


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Has something changed to allow this?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AZIO-KB506...741537?hash=item48a85449e1:g:dMcAAOSwRLZaeeOe
> 
> View attachment 4181736


I believe so. I got something a few weeks ago that said something about adding my phone number so potential buyers could call me. I can't remember the specifics.


----------



## Catbird9

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Has something changed to allow this?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AZIO-KB506...741537?hash=item48a85449e1:g:dMcAAOSwRLZaeeOe
> 
> View attachment 4181736





whateve said:


> I believe so. I got something a few weeks ago that said something about adding my phone number so potential buyers could call me. I can't remember the specifics.



The obvious question is why would eBay do that? Wouldn't it allow people to contact each other and make "off-eBay" arrangements?


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> The obvious question is why would eBay do that? Wouldn't it allow people to contact each other and make "off-eBay" arrangements?


You would think so. I can't find where I was offered adding my phone number, maybe when I was creating a listing. I wonder if it is some kind of pilot program.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Has something changed to allow this?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AZIO-KB506...741537?hash=item48a85449e1:g:dMcAAOSwRLZaeeOe
> 
> View attachment 4181736


AFAIK, contact information is NOT allowed but since this info is in the form of an image rather than text, their software doesn't catch it. 

Sneaky, huh?


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> AFAIK, contact information is NOT allowed but since this info is in the form of an image rather than text, their software doesn't catch it.
> 
> Sneaky, huh?


I thought business sellers are allowed to post their address and contact details? I have seen them from some listings. Also, certain categories are allowed too? Or were those sneaky too? Confused.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  I think it's allowed in Motors, Classifieds and Business and Industrial, but not in the general sections.


----------



## chicinthecity777

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> ^^  I think it's allowed in Motors, Classifieds and Business and Industrial, but not in the general sections.


That's what I thought but I am certain I saw a business details and contact number on a generic listing. Oh well. Actually, it may have been their profile page, not on the actual listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I thought business sellers are allowed to post their address and contact details? I have seen them from some listings. Also, certain categories are allowed too? Or were those sneaky too? Confused.


It seems to be a violation since it's reportable:


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Weird wording.  Why say 'another member's information' instead of 'the seller's information '?  Almost like that covers a seller listing a buyer's information for retaliation or something.


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Weird wording.  Why say 'another member's information' instead of 'the seller's information '?  Almost like that covers a seller listing a buyer's information for retaliation or something.


That happened to me once. The seller made a snide remark about my user name in her listing because she didn't like the question I asked.  I can't remember what exactly I said, maybe I implied her item wasn't authentic, but if I did, I was right. 

Sometimes I'm afraid to ask a seller a question because if they post the answer in their listing, my user name may appear.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> It seems to be a violation since it's reportable:
> View attachment 4182314





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Weird wording.  Why say 'another member's information' instead of 'the seller's information '?  Almost like that covers a seller listing a buyer's information for retaliation or something.


Yes the wording is off. It doesn't say publishing "own" contact information.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OK I found out what I saw. This is on an active listing, almost all business sellers have them: (certain specifics are blanked by me). It has the name and address of the business. You can easily find a telephone number for them.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

UK and EU are different since there are laws requiring that kind of thing.  US doesn't have those types of laws ....  yet.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

You see something local.  Large, heavy and expensive.  Can't be shipped, has to be picked up, but due to the cost, you need to inspect it in person first.  How do you ask a seller and how do they respond with their location without getting slammed?


----------



## whateve

Any thoughts on Paypal's new benefit - no holds on funds, even if there is a dispute? I got offered this and can't think of any reason not to accept.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Any thoughts on Paypal's new benefit - no holds on funds, even if there is a dispute? I got offered this and can't think of any reason not to accept.


I got it too.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Any thoughts on Paypal's new benefit - no holds on funds, even if there is a dispute? I got offered this and can't think of any reason not to accept.





BeenBurned said:


> I got it too.



Me too, although it seems like I already have access to my funds immediately. I suppose if a dispute is ever filed against me, I'll be glad for the benefit.


----------



## Julide

Hi

I bought something on eBay, and returned it to the seller. The seller has now stated that they have never received the item. I have the tracking number and see that it was delivered. She has opened a case and now eBay would like me to fill out more information. Has anyone done this before? This is the first time for me and I want to make sure that I am filling out everything correctly. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Julide said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought something on eBay, and returned it to the seller. The seller has now stated that they have never received the item. I have the tracking number and see that it was delivered. She has opened a case and now eBay would like me to fill out more information. Has anyone done this before? This is the first time for me and I want to make sure that I am filling out everything correctly. Thank you!


Yes, I won a case that way. 

Put in the tracking number. (And for good measure, include a link to the USPS tracking page for that tracking number as well as "according to USPS tracking, the item was delivered on (date) at (time)."

You'll win the case.


----------



## Julide

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I won a case that way.
> 
> Put in the tracking number. (And for good measure, include a link to the USPS tracking page for that tracking number as well as "according to USPS tracking, the item was delivered on (date) at (time)."
> 
> You'll win the case.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Roro

Good morning, ebayers.  I know that this issue has been discussed before but now that I have an expensive items in transit i was hoping to see things re-clarified. I sold an expensive piece of jewelry > 750.  The buyer is in Australia per their ebay page but shipping is to a forwarding agency on the west coast of the US.  I shipped the piece priority with insurance and signature confirmation.  Delivery is expected tomorrow.  Once it is scanned as delivered, is my part done? I believe I've read that no SNAD is possible because I am not responsible for what a third party may allow to happen to the item?  It's the single most expensive thing I've ever sold on ebay and I could use just a bit of hand-holding right now.  Thank you all!!


----------



## holiday123

I know they lose their Ebay/Paypal protection for INR, not sure about SNAD, especially if they file a credit card chargeback.


----------



## noshoepolish

BeenBurned said:


> AFAIK, contact information is NOT allowed but since this info is in the form of an image rather than text, their software doesn't catch it.
> 
> Sneaky, huh?



They are allowing it now.  It may be in certain categories.  Not sure.


----------



## Catbird9

Roro said:


> Good morning, ebayers.  I know that this issue has been discussed before but now that I have an expensive items in transit i was hoping to see things re-clarified. I sold an expensive piece of jewelry > 750.  The buyer is in Australia per their ebay page but shipping is to a forwarding agency on the west coast of the US.  I shipped the piece priority with insurance and signature confirmation.  Delivery is expected tomorrow.  Once it is scanned as delivered, is my part done? I believe I've read that no SNAD is possible because I am not responsible for what a third party may allow to happen to the item?  It's the single most expensive thing I've ever sold on ebay and I could use just a bit of hand-holding right now.  Thank you all!!





holiday123 said:


> I know they lose their Ebay/Paypal protection for INR, not sure about SNAD, especially if they file a credit card chargeback.



As long as you can show delivery confirmation to the eligible shipping address (shown on your transaction detail), you are protected from INR by both eBay and PayPal if the buyer used a forwarding service.

You have less protection if the buyer claims SNAD or "Unauthorized Transaction" and files a credit card chargeback.  

Here are two links discussing the relevant PayPal policies and procedures:
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/seller-protection
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/disputes-chargebacks

Most likely you won't have a problem, but you can be prepared to deal with it if it happens.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> Good morning, ebayers.  I know that this issue has been discussed before but now that I have an expensive items in transit i was hoping to see things re-clarified. I sold an expensive piece of jewelry > 750.  The buyer is in Australia per their ebay page but shipping is to a forwarding agency on the west coast of the US.  I shipped the piece priority with insurance and signature confirmation.  Delivery is expected tomorrow.  Once it is scanned as delivered, is my part done? I believe I've read that no SNAD is possible because I am not responsible for what a third party may allow to happen to the item?  It's the single most expensive thing I've ever sold on ebay and I could use just a bit of hand-holding right now.  Thank you all!!


If the buyer claims SNAD, point out that she used a forwarding service that could have damaged it or replaced it before sending it on to her. I believe you are protected because she used a third party to receive the item.


----------



## Kidclarke

I thought I’ve seen it all, but this is new to me. I’m not in Los Angeles but in the next County. I’m assuming seller either gave me the wrong tracking or put the wrong address (none of my PayPal info has changed so not sure how they managed that...)


I’m assuming only the person that made the label or whoever lives there can change the redelivery. I just messaged the seller to bring it to light. It is a $30 item so I’m not too panicked plus I have buyer protection I would just prefer to have the item then deal with a lost item.


----------



## Roro

holiday123 said:


> I know they lose their Ebay/Paypal protection for INR, not sure about SNAD, especially if they file a credit card chargeback.





Catbird9 said:


> As long as you can show delivery confirmation to the eligible shipping address (shown on your transaction detail), you are protected from INR by both eBay and PayPal if the buyer used a forwarding service.
> 
> You have less protection if the buyer claims SNAD or "Unauthorized Transaction" and files a credit card chargeback.
> 
> Here are two links discussing the relevant PayPal policies and procedures:
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/seller-protection
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/security/disputes-chargebacks
> 
> Most likely you won't have a problem, but you can be prepared to deal with it if it happens.





whateve said:


> If the buyer claims SNAD, point out that she used a forwarding service that could have damaged it or replaced it before sending it on to her. I believe you are protected because she used a third party to receive the item.



Thank you, everyone, for the very helpful replies and page references.  The package is in the delivery city now.  Hopefully after delivery today I can relax a bit.  I had searched for this general topic and saw some older responses, one of which involved a table cloth delivered to a dry cleaner rather than the buyer.  I remembered that topic and saw that the buyer lost that case because of delivery to a different party.  Not that any of this would be of legitimate concern to me.  12 photographs and a tediously detailed description should assure the buyer. But after years of reading the various underhanded attempts by people to get a refund and keep the item, this one scared me because the amount is large, for me.  Thank you again.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the very helpful replies and page references.  The package is in the delivery city now.  Hopefully after delivery today I can relax a bit.  I had searched for this general topic and saw some older responses, one of which involved a table cloth delivered to a dry cleaner rather than the buyer.  I remembered that topic and saw that the buyer lost that case because of delivery to a different party.  Not that any of this would be of legitimate concern to me.  12 photographs and a tediously detailed description should assure the buyer. But after years of reading the various underhanded attempts by people to get a refund and keep the item, this one scared me because the amount is large, for me.  Thank you again.


I remember the tablecloth case and that is why I said I don't think she has buyer protection if she used a third party.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> I thought I’ve seen it all, but this is new to me. I’m not in Los Angeles but in the next County. I’m assuming seller either gave me the wrong tracking or put the wrong address (none of my PayPal info has changed so not sure how they managed that...)
> View attachment 4186282
> 
> I’m assuming only the person that made the label or whoever lives there can change the redelivery. I just messaged the seller to bring it to light. It is a $30 item so I’m not too panicked plus I have buyer protection I would just prefer to have the item then deal with a lost item.


You could still call your post office, give them the tracking number and say it is supposed to be delivered to you. They can usually pull up a scan of the label and see if it is actually addressed to you.


----------



## Kidclarke

Sadly it’s not addressed to me so I am unable to do anything. My post office wasn’t very helpful. I messaged the seller and they said it was just scanned in wrong and it should arrive Monday so hoping that’s the case.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> I thought I’ve seen it all, but this is new to me. I’m not in Los Angeles but in the next County. I’m assuming seller either gave me the wrong tracking or put the wrong address (none of my PayPal info has changed so not sure how they managed that...)
> View attachment 4186282
> 
> I’m assuming only the person that made the label or whoever lives there can change the redelivery. I just messaged the seller to bring it to light. It is a $30 item so I’m not too panicked plus I have buyer protection I would just prefer to have the item then deal with a lost item.





Kidclarke said:


> Sadly it’s not addressed to me so I am unable to do anything. My post office wasn’t very helpful. I messaged the seller and they said it was just scanned in wrong and it should arrive Monday so hoping that’s the case.


I've seen this happen in the past and it will probably be fine.

As you said that the p.o. indicated a misscan, it's possible that mail goes through that LA hub before going to your county and they may have hit the wrong button when they implied lack of a secure location. 

If the package does show delivery and it's to a different zip code, you should have protection, particularly if that zip code isn't in the same city as it's supposed to be delivered to. (There are cases where cities have different zip codes within that city so conceivably, d.c. can show as delivered even though the zip code isn't identical to the one in the address. But in those cases, the city is the same.)


----------



## Kidclarke

BeenBurned said:


> I've seen this happen in the past and it will probably be fine.
> 
> As you said that the p.o. indicated a misscan, it's possible that mail goes through that LA hub before going to your county and they may have hit the wrong button when they implied lack of a secure location.
> 
> If the package does show delivery and it's to a different zip code, you should have protection, particularly if that zip code isn't in the same city as it's supposed to be delivered to. (There are cases where cities have different zip codes within that city so conceivably, d.c. can show as delivered even though the zip code isn't identical to the one in the address. But in those cases, the city is the same.)


Just checked today and it is making it way towards me, says delivery for tomorrow so it seems like this isn’t the first time the seller has experienced it. Thank you


----------



## Sugartats

Can someone help me? I have sold a dress and 18 days later I'm still waiting for payment. I opened an UPI after the two days elapsed. What happens next as I see the case is still open. Do I have to manually close the case?


----------



## Catbird9

Sugartats said:


> Can someone help me? I have sold a dress and 18 days later I'm still waiting for payment. I opened an UPI after the two days elapsed. What happens next as I see the case is still open. Do I have to manually close the case?


Yes.

"After opening a case, the buyer has 4 days to respond or pay for the item. On the 5th day, you can close the case by going to the Resolution Center and selecting *Close case*. Under Have you received payment from the buyer?, select *No*. The unpaid item is then recorded on the buyer's account, the final value fee will be credited back to you, and you can relist the item.
It's important to close out any unpaid item cases. If you don't close an unpaid item case within 36 days, we'll close it for you, but you won't be eligible for a final value fee credit. Also, if we close a case, the unpaid item won't be recorded on the buyer's account."

https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/getting-paid/resolving-unpaid-items


----------



## BeenBurned

Sugartats said:


> Can someone help me? I have sold a dress and 18 days later I'm still waiting for payment. I opened an UPI after the two days elapsed. What happens next as I see the case is still open. Do I have to manually close the case?





Catbird9 said:


> Yes.
> 
> "After opening a case, the buyer has 4 days to respond or pay for the item. On the 5th day, you can close the case by going to the Resolution Center and selecting *Close case*. Under Have you received payment from the buyer?, select *No*. The unpaid item is then recorded on the buyer's account, the final value fee will be credited back to you, and you can relist the item.
> It's important to close out any unpaid item cases. If you don't close an unpaid item case within 36 days, we'll close it for you, but you won't be eligible for a final value fee credit. Also, if we close a case, the unpaid item won't be recorded on the buyer's account."
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/getting-paid/resolving-unpaid-items


And another option that makes things easier for you is to have the unpaid item assistant automatically open and close cases for you.

You set the number of days after the sale in which you want the case opened (I do 2 days) and ebay opens the case automatically and sends a message to the buyer. (You also get an email letting you know the case has been opened.) If payment isn't made within 4 days, ebay automatically closes the case and lets you and the buyer know that a strike as been issued. You get credit for the FVF.

I find this easier than having to remember to manually open and close cases.

Note: I also add all non-payers to my BBL.

ETA: These are examples of the automated messages:

1.
*An unpaid item case has been opened for you*

You recently sold an item, but the buyer hasn't paid. Since it's been more than 2 days from the time of the sale, we opened an unpaid item case for you.

If you don't get paid by Mon, Sep 03, 2018 21:08:54 PDT, we'll give you a final value fee credit and the buyer will get an unpaid item recorded on their account. You can relist your item once the case closes.

In the meantime, try to (hyperlink to contact buyer)  to get paid or (hyperlink to send invoice). Once the buyer pays, the case will close automatically.

2. *IF THE BUYER PAYS*:
*Now that you're paid, it's time to ship!*

Hi (your ebay ID),

Good news! Your buyer paid for their item and the unpaid item case is now closed.

Get ready to ship your item by printing out your shipping label.

3. *IF THE BUYER DOESN'T PAY*:
*You received a final value fee credit*

Hi (your ebay ID),

The buyer didn't pay before the unpaid item case closed and will get an unpaid item recorded on their account.

We've given you a final value fee credit and can now relist your item and get it back in front of millions of potential buyers.


----------



## whateve

I had a buyer open a paypal case and then a day later open an ebay return. Is this allowed now?

ETA: Apparently not. Ebay says the ebay case will close in 24 hours.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I had a buyer open a paypal case and then a day later open an ebay return. Is this allowed now?
> 
> ETA: Apparently not. Ebay says the ebay case will close in 24 hours.


I thought that once the second case was opened, the first would close. So why didn't PP close?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I thought that once the second case was opened, the first would close. So why didn't PP close?


I have no idea. I didn't respond to the ebay one and it is still open. I was told it would close in 24 hours. The ebay rep said that paypal takes precedence over ebay so that is why the ebay one will close. It would suck if she escalated before I responded and won due to that.


----------



## Sugartats

@Catbird9  and @BeenBurned - thanks so much for your help. I'll go close the case now.


----------



## whateve

Has anyone ever earned ebay bucks on something they sold? I never have, although I sign up for it every time it is offered.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I had a buyer open a paypal case and then a day later open an ebay return. Is this allowed now?
> 
> ETA: Apparently not. Ebay says the ebay case will close in 24 hours.





BeenBurned said:


> I thought that once the second case was opened, the first would close. So why didn't PP close?


It's been 24 hours and the ebay case is still open. I'm going to try to wait until the paypal case closes (if they are quick about it) and then call ebay again. My last resort is to respond to the ebay case that paypal already decided the case.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It's been 24 hours and the ebay case is still open. I'm going to try to wait until the paypal case closes (if they are quick about it) and then call ebay again. My last resort is to respond to the ebay case that paypal already decided the case.


Why wouldn't you call ebay, explain that there's an open Paypal case and since only one case can be open at a time, this one should be closed?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Why wouldn't you call ebay, explain that there's an open Paypal case and since only one case can be open at a time, this one should be closed?


Because I already did and I was assured it would close automatically. Do you think I should call again now? Or wait until Paypal makes a decision?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Has anyone ever earned ebay bucks on something they sold? I never have, although I sign up for it every time it is offered.


I got a "selling promotion" in June and it did earn me an extra $16 eBay Bucks for total sales during the period of the promotion. I don't remember how that was calculated.
I got one 10% and one 8% "Bonus Bucks" (instead of the usual 1%) on a couple of sales recently. I think those were just lucky timing.

ETA: I think you have to create the listing and sell the item within the promotional period.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Because I already did and I was assured it would close automatically. Do you think I should call again now? Or wait until Paypal makes a decision?


I think I'd call back!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I think I'd call back!


I called again. She escalated the case and then closed it. I haven't gotten the email saying it has closed yet, but it isn't showing as an open return anymore.

ETA: It is still showing in the Resolution center because it was escalated.

ETA2: It is now closed without a refund to the buyer, and it mentioned the other case.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Has anyone ever earned ebay bucks on something they sold? I never have, although I sign up for it every time it is offered.


I just signed up for it too. I'd love to say I've sold something, but the one listing I didn't change (because had someone messaging me about it) is the one that's sold so far.

I activated the offer and ended my listings - did sell similar changing to buy it now from best offer and lower prices. I immediately got a super low ball offer?!?!  I go into my listings and all that I edited via the app to buy it now were back to best offer and eBay took the liberty to fill in my auto decline field for 50% of list price.  So tired of that BS. It's bad enough they keep trying to rope me into this easy pricing thing (where they automatically lower price every so many days) but when I decline they decide I should still accept offers? What a pain!  And I had to double check I had "no returns" because I found a couple of listings with returns accepted. Grrr.


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> I just signed up for it too. I'd love to say I've sold something, but the one listing I didn't change (because had someone messaging me about it) is the one that's sold so far.
> 
> I activated the offer and ended my listings - did sell similar changing to buy it now from best offer and lower prices. I immediately got a super low ball offer?!?!  I go into my listings and all that I edited via the app to buy it now were back to best offer and eBay took the liberty to fill in my auto decline field for 50% of list price.  So tired of that BS. It's bad enough they keep trying to rope me into this easy pricing thing (where they automatically lower price every so many days) but when I decline they decide I should still accept offers? What a pain!  And I had to double check I had "no returns" because I found a couple of listings with returns accepted. Grrr.


Thanks for the heads-up. I don't use the app, but I did notice when I relisted an item from my phone, on the mobile web site, it tried to default me into lowering the price and accepting offers on my BIN listing. Now I need to go make sure my No Returns policy is still in place. Grr  is right!


----------



## holiday123

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I don't use the app, but I did notice when I relisted an item from my phone, on the mobile web site, it tried to default me into lowering the price and accepting offers on my BIN listing. Now I need to go make sure my No Returns policy is still in place. Grr  is right!


Yes! You have to check everything everytime now it seems. If I simply relist chances are they changed something.


----------



## holiday123

Another new thing they are doing in the app. No clue what the fvf is?  Based off a % of trending price of similar items. So how similar? Coach vs Coach or rogue vs rogue or dinky vs dinky 24? Condition? Too many variables unless I'm not understanding.


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> Another new thing they are doing in the app. No clue what the fvf is?  Based off a % of trending price of similar items. So how similar? Coach vs Coach or rogue vs rogue or dinky vs dinky 24? Condition? Too many variables unless I'm not understanding.


Way too many variables! You would need a CPA to figure out if the promotion was helping you or eating up all your profits. No thanks!

I never click on promoted listings as a buyer. I assume the price is inflated to cover the cost of the promotion.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Another new thing they are doing in the app. No clue what the fvf is?  Based off a % of trending price of similar items. So how similar? Coach vs Coach or rogue vs rogue or dinky vs dinky 24? Condition? Too many variables unless I'm not understanding.





Catbird9 said:


> Way too many variables! You would need a CPA to figure out if the promotion was helping you or eating up all your profits. No thanks!
> 
> I never click on promoted listings as a buyer. I assume the price is inflated to cover the cost of the promotion.


I've been ignoring it. If ebay is pushing so hard, it can't be as good for me as it is for them!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

There's no way I'll be giving this company money directly.  I know I do indirectly every time I buy something, but I like to think the seller is getting more.

I'm not sure that's true sometimes though.


----------



## fashion_victim9

did eBay change the $ amount required for signature confirmation from 750 to 250? 
I noticed it when I was printing a label and then found here https://pages.ebay.com/md/en-us/paypal/seller/


----------



## holiday123

fashion_victim9 said:


> did eBay change the $ amount required for signature confirmation from 750 to 250?
> I noticed it when I was printing a label and then found here https://pages.ebay.com/md/en-us/paypal/seller/


That's possibly an old article.  Currently it is $750

https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-policies/selling-practices-policy?id=4346


----------



## fashion_victim9

holiday123 said:


> That's possibly an old article.  Currently it is $750
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/selling-policies/selling-practices-policy?id=4346



when I was printing shipping label for $500 item, there was a tick in signature confirmation area and it said: Signature Confirmation will require a signature at delivery. For orders over $250, checking this will qualify you for Seller Protection. before today there was a tick there only for 750+. so I think they changed the rules again. 
attaching screenshot


----------



## BeenBurned

fashion_victim9 said:


> when I was printing shipping label for $500 item, there was a tick in signature confirmation area and it said: Signature Confirmation will require a signature at delivery. For orders over $250, checking this will qualify you for Seller Protection. before today there was a tick there only for 750+. so I think they changed the rules again.
> attaching screenshot


I just got this from the PP site:


----------



## fashion_victim9

BeenBurned said:


> I just got this from the PP site:
> View attachment 4192499



ok but they did change the amount at eBay shipping labels as seen on my screenshot. why?


----------



## holiday123

fashion_victim9 said:


> ok but they did change the amount at eBay shipping labels as seen on my screenshot. why?


If it did it hasn't been updated in their policy

https://pages.ebay.com/ca/help/policies/seller-protection.html


----------



## fashion_victim9

holiday123 said:


> If it did it hasn't been updated in their policy
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/ca/help/policies/seller-protection.html



I asked their support. will let you all know


----------



## Catbird9

.


----------



## fashion_victim9

fashion_victim9 said:


> I asked their support. will let you all know



they confirmed there were no changes. it's a glitch


----------



## 921810chris

So, just received the email SHOP OUR PURSEBLOG x EBAY PICKS NOW! from Megs about their new practice of endorsing particular ebay sellers (currently two). Wondering whether anyone else in the forum has read through this email and clicked on the links to examine their recommended sellers? I have and am NOT pleased with this obvious conflict of interest! 
              Response to to Megs & Vlad: You are compromising your independence and credibility as "neutral" authorities on purses by endorsing a couple of relatively new sellers on Ebay, one of whom doesn't accept any returns and both of whom do NOT provide adequate photos for proper authentication. IF TPF members presented the scanty pics & descriptions these two sellers provide, the authenticators would tell them to ask for more PICS and more info. You have sold out!  The two ebay members are:  la_via, a member only since March 2017 and who sells a wide variety of products (including Puma polo shirts!) and has 135 NEGATIVE fbs, and  the_luxury_club, an Ebay seller since only June 2017. Really? No thanks!


----------



## whateve

921810chris said:


> So, just received the email SHOP OUR PURSEBLOG x EBAY PICKS NOW! from Megs about their new practice of endorsing particular ebay sellers (currently two). Wondering whether anyone else in the forum has read through this email and clicked on the links to examine their recommended sellers? I have and am NOT pleased with this obvious conflict of interest!
> Response to to Megs & Vlad: You are compromising your independence and credibility as "neutral" authorities on purses by endorsing a couple of relatively new sellers on Ebay, one of whom doesn't accept any returns and both of whom do NOT provide adequate photos for proper authentication. IF TPF members presented the scanty pics & descriptions these two sellers provide, the authenticators would tell them to ask for more PICS and more info. You have sold out!  The two ebay members are:  la_via, a member only since March 2017 and who sells a wide variety of products (including Puma polo shirts!) and has 135 NEGATIVE fbs, and  the_luxury_club, an Ebay seller since only June 2017. Really? No thanks!


I'm glad you brought this up. I am curious as to what makes these sellers special. I'm seeing negatives that specifically suggest fakes.


----------



## 921810chris

whateve said:


> I'm glad you brought this up. I am curious as to what makes these sellers special. I'm seeing negatives that specifically suggest fakes.


I would like to hear directly from Megs & Vlad as to their rationale behind this move. I KNOW: Cash is King! But to risk your hard-earned credibility and reputation for more money! Really? TpF has experienced enough reputational issues over the years (Google it sometime! May well be disgruntled people but still creates some doubt!) without this blatant money-grab from the FOUNDERS of this forum. The authenticators who volunteer their TIME, ENERGY and REPUTATION should be up in arms!


----------



## Catbird9

921810chris said:


> So, just received the email SHOP OUR PURSEBLOG x EBAY PICKS NOW! from Megs about their new practice of endorsing particular ebay sellers (currently two). Wondering whether anyone else in the forum has read through this email and clicked on the links to examine their recommended sellers? I have and am NOT pleased with this obvious conflict of interest!
> Response to to Megs & Vlad: You are compromising your independence and credibility as "neutral" authorities on purses by endorsing a couple of relatively new sellers on Ebay, one of whom doesn't accept any returns and both of whom do NOT provide adequate photos for proper authentication. IF TPF members presented the scanty pics & descriptions these two sellers provide, the authenticators would tell them to ask for more PICS and more info. You have sold out!  The two ebay members are:  la_via, a member only since March 2017 and who sells a wide variety of products (including Puma polo shirts!) and has 135 NEGATIVE fbs, and  the_luxury_club, an Ebay seller since only June 2017. Really? No thanks!





whateve said:


> I'm glad you brought this up. I am curious as to what makes these sellers special. I'm seeing negatives that specifically suggest fakes.



Here is the link to Megs' September 7 Purseblog post (not the eBay page):
https://www.purseblog.com/exclusive/purseblog-picks-for-ebay/


----------



## 921810chris

Catbird9 said:


> Here is the link to Megs' September 7 Purseblog post (not the eBay page):
> https://www.purseblog.com/exclusive/purseblog-picks-for-ebay/


Thanks.... I should have included that link as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

How can this be?

The seller has only been a member for 5 months, has 38 feedback and 93.2% feedback score yet is TRS?!?!

https://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBay...k2&userid=next-innovation-uk&ftab=AllFeedback






next-innovation-uk ( 38) This member is an *eBay Top-rated seller*






Consistently receives highest buyer ratings *(My comment: in just 5 months since joining, seller has received 3 negs and a neutral) *





Dispatches items quickly *(My comment: shipping speed is 4.8) *





Has earned a track record of excellent service *(My comment: with 93% feedback?)*
Learn more

Has ebay changed the requirements? In the "olden days," sellers had to have 100+ feedbacks as a seller and high feedback score indicating happy buyers.

https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/selling/seller-levels-performance-standards?id=4080&st=3&pos=1&query=Seller levels and performance standards&context=DEFAULT_SELLER#top-rated-seller
*To become a Top Rated Seller, you'll need to:*

Have an eBay account that's been active for at least 90 days
Have at least 100 transactions and $1,000 in sales with US buyers over the past 12 months
Comply with eBay's selling practices policy
Meet the requirements for transaction defect rate, cases closed without seller resolution and late shipment rate. You'll find the requirements in the table below


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> How can this be?
> 
> The seller has only been a member for 5 months, has 38 feedback and 93.2% feedback score yet is TRS?!?!
> 
> https://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBay...k2&userid=next-innovation-uk&ftab=AllFeedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next-innovation-uk ( 38) This member is an *eBay Top-rated seller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consistently receives highest buyer ratings *(My comment: in just 5 months since joining, seller has received 3 negs and a neutral) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dispatches items quickly *(My comment: shipping speed is 4.8) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has earned a track record of excellent service *(My comment: with 93% feedback?)*
> Learn more
> 
> Has ebay changed the requirements? In the "olden days," sellers had to have 100+ feedbacks as a seller and high feedback score indicating happy buyers.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/selling/seller-levels-performance-standards?id=4080&st=3&pos=1&query=Seller levels and performance standards&context=DEFAULT_SELLER#top-rated-seller
> *To become a Top Rated Seller, you'll need to:*
> 
> Have an eBay account that's been active for at least 90 days
> Have at least 100 transactions and $1,000 in sales with US buyers over the past 12 months
> Comply with eBay's selling practices policy
> Meet the requirements for transaction defect rate, cases closed without seller resolution and late shipment rate. You'll find the requirements in the table below


I don't think they have changed the requirements. I keep falling off because I fall below 100 transactions, since I have two accounts.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't think they have changed the requirements. I keep falling off because I fall below 100 transactions, since I have two accounts.


I thought sellers had to have at least 100 feedbacks as a seller.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I thought sellers had to have at least 100 feedbacks as a seller.


I don't think feedbacks matter, just transactions.


----------



## BeenBurned

921810chris said:


> The two ebay members are:  la_via, a member only since March 2017 and who sells a wide variety of products (including Puma polo shirts!) and has 135 NEGATIVE fbs, and  the_luxury_club, an Ebay seller since only June 2017. Really? No thanks!


Yikes! This is just within the last 12 months! 
https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ms=200&keyword=192657928858&searchInterval=30


----------



## 921810chris

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! This is just within the last 12 months!
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...ms=200&keyword=192657928858&searchInterval=30


YIKES, indeed, My reaction as well! WHAT are Megs & Vlad THINKING?? IF this is how they want to affiliate themselves, then I will def consider not participating in tPf for anything other than background reference research. This is a PR nightmare for any company, as it besmirches the reputations of the authenticators here who try to hard to help and do it for free! Megs & Vlad need to address this quickly and publicly!!!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

@Vlad @Megs 

Y'all are being hailed by a few folks here.


----------



## Vlad

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> @Vlad @Megs
> 
> Y'all are being hailed by a few folks here.



The sponsorship campaign with eBay we ran on PurseBlog is an effort to showcase their new authenticity guarantee and new item store that was recently opened. I can't speak on the seller that curates the product, we have no information in that regard. We aren't endorsing a particular seller, we're aiming to showcase eBay's authenticity guarantee.

I see that the 150+ negative feedback in the last 12 months was brought up as an issue, and while I can respect that this is a red flag for you, I also see 15,000+ positives in the same time frame.

At the end of the day, it's another venue to purchase new, authentic product that is backed by eBay's guarantee. If any of you consider this a bad move on our part, I can't disagree with you, as you're very well entitled to your feelings on this.

This being said, we'll look into this further and may reconsider partnering with eBay in the future if it turns out that it's not a good fit. Thanks all!


----------



## whateve

Vlad said:


> The sponsorship campaign with eBay we ran on PurseBlog is an effort to showcase their new authenticity guarantee and new item store that was recently opened. I can't speak on the seller that curates the product, we have no information in that regard. We aren't endorsing a particular seller, we're aiming to showcase eBay's authenticity guarantee.
> 
> I see that the 150+ negative feedback in the last 12 months was brought up as an issue, and while I can respect that this is a red flag for you, I also see 15,000+ positives in the same time frame.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's another venue to purchase new, authentic product that is backed by eBay's guarantee. If any of you consider this a bad move on our part, I can't disagree with you, as you're very well entitled to your feelings on this.
> 
> This being said, we'll look into this further and may reconsider partnering with eBay in the future if it turns out that it's not a good fit. Thanks all!


I hope you understand that all items from all sellers on ebay are covered by ebay's money back guarantee. There is a good chance that buyers will misunderstand and believe that everything from these particular sellers is somehow absolutely authentic and that they don't need to get their items authenticated if they buy from these sellers. That is far from the truth. There are members of tpf selling on ebay that are more trustworthy than these random sellers, who don't even have a relatively long track record.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Vlad said:


> The sponsorship campaign with eBay we ran on PurseBlog is an effort to showcase their new authenticity guarantee and new item store that was recently opened. I can't speak on the seller that curates the product, we have no information in that regard. We aren't endorsing a particular seller, we're aiming to showcase eBay's authenticity guarantee.



Every iteration of their 'authenticity programs' over time has been grossly flawed.  Some of the sellers involved have been caught knowingly selling counterfeits.  Some were known to claim they never received items sent to them.  In some cases there have been claims they switched items and sent counterfeits back to the person that sent a genuine item.

There is nothing to be trusted in any of their programs.


----------



## debussy

Vlad said:


> The sponsorship campaign with eBay we ran on PurseBlog is an effort to showcase their new authenticity guarantee and new item store that was recently opened. I can't speak on the seller that curates the product, we have no information in that regard. We aren't endorsing a particular seller, we're aiming to showcase eBay's authenticity guarantee.
> 
> I see that the 150+ negative feedback in the last 12 months was brought up as an issue, and while I can respect that this is a red flag for you, I also see 15,000+ positives in the same time frame.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's another venue to purchase new, authentic product that is backed by eBay's guarantee. If any of you consider this a bad move on our part, I can't disagree with you, as you're very well entitled to your feelings on this.
> 
> This being said, we'll look into this further and may reconsider partnering with eBay in the future if it turns out that it's not a good fit. Thanks all!


The issue is that Megs said she HAD thoroughly researched this particular program as a venue that might enhance TPF's reputation by helping potential buyers make more-informed choices as well as help relieve them of the concern about receiving fake purses. You both should have known which sellers would fall under this Ebay program's umbrella, but clearly you did not. Ergo, that "research" clearly was inadequate. If you actually review the negative feedback for this seller, they include selling FAKE high-end designer purses and shoes as well as selling items whose condition is no where near the condition promised. Also, the lack of adequate photos for authentication purposes as well as skimpy item descriptions should have been a definite red flag. That authentication process is part and parcel of the purpose of TPF. My "feelings" aren't the issue here, Vlad; your reputation is.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

FB is not an effective way of evaluation a seller or program prior to endorsement.  No one knows how many bad FB may have been removed, or never left to begin wuth.

Researching a seller or program like this would involve multiple transactions as both a buyer and seller to evaluate their product and performance firsthand.


----------



## Megs

Vlad and I always take any feedback we receive from our members/readers seriously. I am sure you can imagine we have tons of advertisers that reach out, and majority we decide are not a good fit. But that doesn't mean every advertiser that we work with will be liked by everyone, BUT again, it is something I do take into consideration if there's something I'm missing.

There are two different posts we worked with eBay on: 1) To share information about eBay Authenticate 2) A PurseBlog x eBay Picks Page. They are not the same, do not involve the same sellers, and while one was educational about a new program eBay offers, the other was a curated page of bags from eBay sellers. 

I've read the comments in this thread and they matter a lot to us. Being a handbag focused site, we work with a range of companies - like Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom or brands directly or we work with reseller platforms, which as you all know are a huge part of handbag transactions. I'm not sure that there's been a time where every seller and bag on any reseller platform has gotten the thumbs up. 

Contrary to comments made, our reputation is really important to us and that is why we do spend a lot of time with a lot of back and forth conversations with any partner we may work with. I'm looking into the comments and concerns you all have shared, and will talk to the eBay team about it as well.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Megs said:


> and will talk to the eBay team about it as well.


What was that line in Cool Hand Luke about communication?

THEY are not reputable.  That entire company is not reputable.  You will find few comments on any website that say they are.  You cannot trust what they say.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> What was that line in Cool Hand Luke about communication?
> 
> THEY are not reputable.  *That entire company is not reputable.*  You will find few comments on any website that say they are.  You cannot trust what they say.


I'd just like to comment on the above. 

While there is no question that Ebay (like many other sites) will tell you what you want to hear, how they respond is often 180 degrees different from policy and the truth. 

But to say that the entire company isn't reputable implies that no one is honest. 

I have to speak in defense of the many honest sellers and buyers who use ebay. Just because ebay offers lip service doesn't mean that everyone there is dishonest. Most of us who buy and sell there ARE good honest people. It's the bad apples you hear about. (And from what I've seen of the promoted sellers, that appears to apply to them too.)

There was a time when ebay had team members who were helpful, responsive and honest. Unfortunately, many of them were either fired or they resigned when the admin only saw dollar signs and that was the most important thing to them.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  I'm referring to the staff and employees, not the buyers and sellers.  I have yet to encounter a staff member at any level that I felt I could trust.  The higher you go, the less trustworthy they seem to be.


----------



## lulilu

BeenBurned said:


> I'd just like to comment on the above.
> 
> While there is no question that Ebay (like many other sites) will tell you what you want to hear, how they respond is often 180 degrees different from policy and the truth.
> 
> But to say that the entire company isn't reputable implies that no one is honest.
> 
> I have to speak in defense of the many honest sellers and buyers who use ebay. Just because ebay offers lip service doesn't mean that everyone there is dishonest. Most of us who buy and sell there ARE good honest people. It's the bad apples you hear about. (And from what I've seen of the promoted sellers, that appears to apply to them too.)
> 
> There was a time when ebay had team members who were helpful, responsive and honest. Unfortunately, many of them were either fired or they resigned when the admin only saw dollar signs and that was the most important thing to them.



BB--are you saying you think the endorsed sellers are good honest sellers?  (sorry, I am confused)


----------



## 921810chris

BeenBurned said:


> How can this be?
> 
> The seller has only been a member for 5 months, has 38 feedback and 93.2% feedback score yet is TRS?!?!
> 
> https://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBay...k2&userid=next-innovation-uk&ftab=AllFeedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next-innovation-uk ( 38) This member is an *eBay Top-rated seller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consistently receives highest buyer ratings *(My comment: in just 5 months since joining, seller has received 3 negs and a neutral) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dispatches items quickly *(My comment: shipping speed is 4.8) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has earned a track record of excellent service *(My comment: with 93% feedback?)*
> Learn more
> 
> Has ebay changed the requirements? In the "olden days," sellers had to have 100+ feedbacks as a seller and high feedback score indicating happy buyers.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/selling/seller-levels-performance-standards?id=4080&st=3&pos=1&query=Seller levels and performance standards&context=DEFAULT_SELLER#top-rated-seller
> *To become a Top Rated Seller, you'll need to:*
> 
> Have an eBay account that's been active for at least 90 days
> Have at least 100 transactions and $1,000 in sales with US buyers over the past 12 months
> Comply with eBay's selling practices policy
> Meet the requirements for transaction defect rate, cases closed without seller resolution and late shipment rate. You'll find the requirements in the table below





lulilu said:


> BB--are you saying you think the endorsed sellers are good honest sellers?  (sorry, I am confused)


I'd like to weigh in again on this. My initial comment refers specifically to the "Shop Our Purseblog x Ebay Picks Now"  promotion touted in the email. When you click on that link, you find two sellers. The one seller  -- the_luxury_club -- has okay feedback and specializes in purses but typically offers too few photos for valid authentication. Some auctions only have ONE pic -- would you buy a new Prada cahier bag on Ebay for $1,099 based on ONE photograph?? Doubtful! Given that Ebay offers all sellers up to 12 free pics, why not use them and help out the buyers. We all know that any authenticators here will ask the potential buyer to return to the seller and request more pics. The other Ebay seller that pops up when you click through is from that link is la_via, a high-volume re-seller offering  auctioning everything but the kitchen sink! This seller has ~135 negative, including allegations of selling FAKE purses and shoes. That may not seem like a "bad" FB rating, but when someone sells an allegedly FAKE handbag or shoes and refuses returns, it erodes any trust buyers might have in that seller. Seller la_via offers a broad range of products -- from Brookstone wine openers and men's boxer shorts to Valentino and Louboutin shoes and Gucci bags, and it seems likely s/he is not authenticating its products before listing them. Ebay is simply a money-making platform to connect buyers with sellers; to pretend otherwise is gullible. Ebay also is not in the business of authenticating handbags. It never has been, does not employ a staff of authenticators and can only rely on the word of other services that are paid to authenticate items. So to think that Ebay can choose a trustworthy, knowledgeable partner for such a specialized product line as handbags is not realistic. Megs and Vlad, IMO, need to figure out HOW Ebay is assigning sellers to this linked promotion and demand that the sellers meet s certain set a criteria before touting them as Purseblog/Ebay "picks."


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> It's the bad apples you hear about. (And from what I've seen of the promoted sellers, that appears to apply to them too.)





lulilu said:


> BB--are you saying you think the endorsed sellers are good honest sellers?  (sorry, I am confused)


Absolutely not!! In fact, I mentioned the horrible feedback in an earlier post here and I wasn't clear that the promoted sellers seemed to be among the bad apples. 

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## lulilu

BeenBurned said:


> Absolutely not!! In fact, I mentioned the horrible feedback in an earlier post here and I wasn't clear that the promoted sellers seemed to be among the bad apples.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!



That's how I read it, but wanted to make sure.  

My experience over the past 10 years here, members have always sought information about sellers who can be trusted.  In the H forum, there is a thread on trusted sellers.  Very few sellers have "passed the test" to be listed in that thread.  I do not know how the decision is made to designate a seller "trustworthy," but I feel confident that one with the kind of record the two sellers under discussion here would not qualify.  Failure to provide sufficient photographs necessary to evaluate authenticity is a huge red flag.  In fact, listings with one stock photo are never considered authentic.  And a bad feedback record is another huge no-no.

While I am sure Megs and Vlad have consulted with their legal counsel, personally I would be concerned that buyers who are not satisfied with these sellers could look to tpf for recompense.  Even if not ultimately liable, it could result in a host of problems.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone know if Ebay now charges fees for "Buy it now" option for selling items without offering "best offer" ?


----------



## BeenBurned

tua said:


> Does anyone know if Ebay now charges fees for "Buy it now" option for selling items without offering "best offer" ?


There's no additional fee for BIN over and above the 35 cents you'd pay for the insertion fee (unless it's one of your 50 free monthly listings).


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Are "buy it now" items automatically listed for 30days now? I don't see the 7 day option when I try to resist my unsold item


----------



## BeenBurned

tua said:


> Are "buy it now" items automatically listed for 30days now? I don't see the 7 day option when I try to resist my unsold item


No, these are my choices:


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BeenBurned said:


> No, these are my choices:
> View attachment 4195573


ur right those are the choices I remembered too once I listed the item the first time for 7 days. Item didn't sell so when I try to relist the item again I don't see that option (unless I'm just being blind) instead it automatically relist for 30 days.


----------



## Catbird9

tua said:


> Are "buy it now" items automatically listed for 30days now? I don't see the 7 day option when I try to resist my unsold item





BeenBurned said:


> No, these are my choices:
> View attachment 4195573



Same here. You may have different listing options when using the app, mobile device, etc.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I’m using my MacBook and these are the only options that I SEE.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

This option only lets me select when to start listening only


----------



## whateve

tua said:


> I’m using my MacBook and these are the only options that I SEE.


Is there an option, maybe at the top of the screen, to switch to classic listing format, or something like that? I remember there being a simpler listing tool that may not have all the options.


----------



## Catbird9

tua said:


> I’m using my MacBook and these are the only options that I SEE.





tua said:


> This option only lets me select when to start listening only





whateve said:


> Is there an option, maybe at the top of the screen, to switch to classic listing format, or something like that? I remember there being a simpler listing tool that may not have all the options.



Right, the Quick Listing Tool limits your options. You can "save for later" and exit the listing, then switch to the classic listing form and go back and edit it.

The note that a fee may be charged if you don't allow offers may apply if the listing was created under a promotional offer for free listings when you allowed best offers. Or if you've exceeded your free listing limit for the month.


----------



## Wei Wei

Does Ebay allow return of item as ‘not as described’ if the item is not authentic and even though the seller does not accept returns? Thanks


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> Does Ebay allow return of item as ‘not as described’ if the item is not authentic and even though the seller does not accept returns? Thanks


Yes. Counterfeit qualifies as not as described even if the seller doesn't specifically state it is authentic, or even if the seller says it isn't, because it is illegal to sell counterfeits.


----------



## Wei Wei

whateve said:


> Yes. Counterfeit qualifies as not as described even if the seller doesn't specifically state it is authentic, or even if the seller says it isn't, because it is illegal to sell counterfeits.



Thank you!


----------



## Wei Wei

whateve said:


> Yes. Counterfeit qualifies as not as described even if the seller doesn't specifically state it is authentic, or even if the seller says it isn't, because it is illegal to sell counterfeits.



Do I have to prove the item is not authentic when putting a claim through?


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> Do I have to prove the item is not authentic when putting a claim through?


Not usually with ebay. However, it couldn't hurt to detail it in your return description.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> Do I have to prove the item is not authentic when putting a claim through?


Generally no.

Usually when you file SNAD and choose the "not authentic" option, the seller can choose to accept the return (and has to provide a prepaid shipping label), issue a partial refund or try to work with you.

If you and the seller can't come to an agreement, one of you would ask ebay to step in to resolve and more often than not, ebay decides in favor of the buyer.

However there have been cases where buyers may have to supply professional documentation proving the item is fake. If the seller knows that it's authentic and believes you (as buyer) are mistaken, they could (conceivably) force the issue.

May I ask how you know you got a fake? (The reason I ask is because I don't see where you requested any authentications and confirmed that your suspicions are correct.)


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Generally no.
> 
> Usually when you file SNAD and choose the "not authentic" option, the seller can choose to accept the return (and has to provide a prepaid shipping label), issue a partial refund or try to work with you.
> 
> If you and the seller can't come to an agreement, one of you would ask ebay to step in to resolve and more often than not, ebay decides in favor of the buyer.
> 
> However there have been cases where buyers may have to supply professional documentation proving the item is fake. If the seller knows that it's authentic and believes you (as buyer) are mistaken, they could (conceivably) force the issue.
> 
> May I ask how you know you got a fake? (The reason I ask is because I don't see where you requested any authentications and confirmed that your suspicions are correct.)



I had a suspicion it was fake after I started going through the Dior Gaucho bag thread on here, then I sent photos in to Authenticate4u and they confirmed it is fake. They will send me the certificate of their assessment later today. I thought to do my homework first, just in case, if you get what I mean. Is there anything else I’ve missed?


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> I had a suspicion it was fake after I started going through the Dior Gaucho bag thread on here, then I sent photos in to Authenticate4u and they confirmed it is fake. They will send me the certificate of their assessment later today. I thought to do my homework first, just in case, if you get what I mean. Is there anything else I’ve missed?


Good for you! I'm so glad you did your homework first!

The reason I'd asked is because so many buyers just "know" an item is fake but haven't confirmed it. And often, the item turns out to be genuine. 

One of the things I love about A4U is that when they authenticate an item, even the least expensive service includes a PDF of the authentication. And many times, that PDF is enough to submit and prove your case. 

Attach a copy of the document to the dispute.


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Good for you! I'm so glad you did your homework first!
> 
> The reason I'd asked is because so many buyers just "know" an item is fake but haven't confirmed it. And often, the item turns out to be genuine.
> 
> One of the things I love about A4U is that when they authenticate an item, even the least expensive service includes a PDF of the authentication. And many times, that PDF is enough to submit and prove your case.
> 
> Attach a copy of the document to the dispute.



I am so glad to hear what you said abt A4U. I have used their services more than a couple of times and have always found them quick, professional and accurate in their assessments. Do you use them?


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> I am so glad to hear what you said abt A4U. I have used their services more than a couple of times and have always found them quick, professional and accurate in their assessments. Do you use them?


Yes, I've used them several times for LV, Hermes (scarf), Fendi, Gucci, Burberry, Tiffany and other brands. (Wow, it wasn't until you asked that I realized how many times I've used them.)

I never used one of their certificates in a dispute though.


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I've used them several times for LV, Hermes (scarf), Fendi, Gucci, Burberry, Tiffany and other brands. (Wow, it wasn't until you asked that I realized how many times I've used them.)
> 
> I never used one of their certificates in a dispute though.



Me neither! This is my first actually and I wonder if it will be accepted by Ebay..??


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> Me neither! This is my first actually and I wonder if it will be accepted by Ebay..??


You probably won't need it but it won't hurt to add it to your dispute. You can state that your "PDF documentation from a professional authentication is attached and attests to the fact that your item is counterfeit. You want a full refund of your entire payment and if the seller wants the item back, she should pay for return shipping."


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> You probably won't need it but it won't hurt to add it to your dispute. You can state that your "PDF documentation from a professional authentication is attached and attests to the fact that your item is counterfeit. You want a full refund of your entire payment and if the seller wants the item back, she should pay for return shipping."



Thanks I will do that. I don’t use counterfeit items and it irks me to have inadvertently bought one off Ebay...


----------



## Wei Wei

whateve said:


> Yes. Counterfeit qualifies as not as described even if the seller doesn't specifically state it is authentic, or even if the seller says it isn't, because it is illegal to sell counterfeits.






I created a return and this is the reply I got from the seller. What’s the best way to reply to her? Thanks!


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> You probably won't need it but it won't hurt to add it to your dispute. You can state that your "PDF documentation from a professional authentication is attached and attests to the fact that your item is counterfeit. You want a full refund of your entire payment and if the seller wants the item back, she should pay for return shipping."



I just got a reply from the seller and tried tagging you but I didn’t know how to. What’s the best way to respond back to the seller? Thx.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> I just got a reply from the seller and tried tagging you but I didn’t know how to. What’s the best way to respond back to the seller? Thx.


Escalate the dispute.

It doesn't matter that she sold it as Dior "style." The fact that it has Dior markings on it but wasn't made by CD makes it fake, illegal and a violation of ebay policy (and the law).

Refer the seller to the counterfeit and authenticity disclaimer policies. (Feel free to copy and paste the following.)

https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/prohibited-restricted-items/replicas-counterfeit-items-unauthorized-copies-policy?id=4276&st=3&pos=1&query=Replicas, counterfeit items, and unauthorized copies policy&context=9010_BUYER

The following is copied from the policy:

"*What does eBay consider to be a fake product?*
If any listing has a false or misleading description of what the item truly is, then we will consider it to be fake, and is therefore not allowed on eBay. For example, if a listing for a DVD of a popular TV series claims to be an original, but is actually a pirated copy."

*Replicas, counterfeit items, and unauthorized copies policy overview*
Items that bear a company's official brand name or logo can be listed as long as the products were lawfully made by, for, or with the consent of that company.

We don't allow replicas, counterfeit items, or unauthorized copies to be listed on eBay. Unauthorized copies may include things that are bootlegged, illegally duplicated, or pirated. These kinds of things may infringe on someone's copyright or trademark.

For examples of what you can and can't sell on eBay, see the guidelines below.

Make sure your listings and products follow these guidelines. If they don't, they may be removed, and you may be subject to a range of other actions, including limits of your buying and selling privileges and suspension of your account.

Be sure to report listings that offer counterfeit items or replicas.

*What are the guidelines?*
Here are some examples of items that can and can't be listed on eBay (note that this isn't an exhaustive list):






*Allowed*

Movies to which you own the rights
Music you wrote, recorded, and to which you own the rights
Photos you took yourself and to which you own the rights (if you have the consent of the people in the photos)
Software you created and to which you own the rights




*Restricted*
Public domain media (see our public domain media policy for more info)





*Not allowed*

Backup or archival copies of software
Bootleg recordings from concerts or other live shows (see our bootleg recordings policy for more info)
*Counterfeits, fakes, or replicas of brand name items (for example, a purse bearing the Chanel name or logo that wasn't made by Chanel)*
Counterfeit electronics (like cell phones) or software
Counterfeit replacement parts or consumables that weren't made by the manufacturer that the items are labeled with
Digital copy only discs or codes (originally sold as part of a Blu-ray or DVD combo package)
Fake autographs
Media (such as CDs, DVDs, flash drives or any other recordable media) containing scanned pages from a book, magazine, manual, or other copyrighted materials that you didn't create
Unauthorized or pirated copies of things like:
Movies or videos
Audio books and ebooks
Music CDs, MP3s, MP4s
Photos
Software
TV programs (including CDs or DVDs containing shows that were taped from television)
Video games


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4198603
> 
> 
> I created a return and this is the reply I got from the seller. What’s the best way to reply to her? Thanks!


The seller is completely wrong. It is illegal to sell counterfeits even if you don't claim it is authentic. Do as Beenburned said, reply with a copy of ebay's counterfeit policy, and escalate as soon as you can.


----------



## Wei Wei

whateve said:


> The seller is completely wrong. It is illegal to sell counterfeits even if you don't claim it is authentic. Do as Beenburned said, reply with a copy of ebay's counterfeit policy, and escalate as soon as you can.



Thanks @whateve and @BeenBurned! I’ve replied with the link to the Ebay policy. When you say escalate this, do you mean to get Ebay involved ASAP? 
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> Thanks @whateve and @BeenBurned! I’ve replied with the link to the Ebay policy. When you say escalate this, do you mean to get Ebay involved ASAP?
> Thanks!


Ebay gives the seller a certain amount of time to respond to the case or accept the return. If the seller hasn't resolved it to your satisfaction, then you can escalate it so ebay makes the decision. The date when you can escalate is listed somewhere in the return details.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The seller is completely wrong. It is illegal to sell counterfeits even if you don't claim it is authentic. Do as Beenburned said, reply with a copy of ebay's counterfeit policy, and escalate as soon as you can.


Or refer the seller of the fake here!


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4198603
> 
> 
> *I created a return *and this is the reply I got from the seller. What’s the best way to reply to her? Thanks!


Did you choose "doesn't seem authentic" as the reason?
Did you attach Authenticate4U's PDF document?

Is this the listing?
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Style-Saddle-Bag-VGC-/153163331712?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=z4sKYdA2iZJJK4dGgu%2FnTntwulg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

BTW, I don't know whether she had 2 of the same bag or not (or if the buyer didn't pay) but this one was sold prior to yours:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...2FnTntwulg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Did you choose "doesn't seem authentic" as the reason?
> Did you attach Authenticate4U's PDF document?
> 
> Is this the listing?
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Style-Saddle-Bag-VGC-/153163331712?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=z4sKYdA2iZJJK4dGgu%2FnTntwulg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> BTW, I don't know whether she had 2 of the same bag or not (or if the buyer didn't pay) but this one was sold prior to yours:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...2FnTntwulg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



Yea I chose ‘doesn’t seem authentic’ when I opened a case for return. Omg, I didn’t know it got sold before me[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] wth..!!! 

And yes, that is the bag I bought fr her!!!

I chased A4U again yesterday cos they said they were going to send the PDF yesterday but turns out her husband is hospitalised and she’s behind because of that. I decided to request the return yesterday anyways cos I was worried I would miss the Ebay deadline for opening a case.


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> Yea I chose ‘doesn’t seem authentic’ when I opened a case for return. Omg, I didn’t know it got sold before me[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] wth..!!!
> 
> And yes, that is the bag I bought fr her!!!
> 
> I chased A4U again yesterday cos they said they were going to send the PDF yesterday but turns out her husband is hospitalised and she’s behind because of that. I decided to request the return yesterday anyways cos I was worried I would miss the Ebay deadline for opening a case.


Because of her response, I don't think you'll have to prove it is fake. It sounds like she admits it is fake.


----------



## Wei Wei

whateve said:


> Because of her response, I don't think you'll have to prove it is fake. It sounds like she admits it is fake.



You’ve got a point there! Hope this gets resolved and I get a refund back! Does the seller cover return postage costs?


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> You’ve got a point there! Hope this gets resolved and I get a refund back! Does the seller cover return postage costs?


Yes, she will, either if she agrees to the return or if ebay decides in your favor. She might not want it back since she can't legally sell it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> You’ve got a point there! Hope this gets resolved and I get a refund back! Does the seller cover return postage costs?


When both buyer and seller are in the US, the seller has to pay return shipping in SNAD cases. 

The seller in is Oz. Are you there too? I'm not sure what the policy is on Ebay.au.


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> When both buyer and seller are in the US, the seller has to pay return shipping in SNAD cases.
> 
> The seller in is Oz. Are you there too? I'm not sure what the policy is on Ebay.au.



Yes I am. Are you in Oz? I have good news (@whateve too): the seller has approved a return and will send a return satchel so I can return the bag to her, then she’ll process the refund after she gets the bag at her end. Sounds like she will cover the cost of the return too. Yay! On a side note, do you guys think I should film myself packing the bag into the return satchel and film myself putting the bag into the postbox just in the off chance she might try and claim it got lost in the mail or something? I think that’s unlikely to happen but I’ve read some horror stories of scamming going both ways (sellers and buyers) on Ebay ..


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> Yes I am. Are you in Oz? I have good news (@whateve too): the seller has approved a return and will send a return satchel so I can return the bag to her, then she’ll process the refund after she gets the bag at her end. Sounds like she will cover the cost of the return too. Yay! On a side note, do you guys think I should film myself packing the bag into the return satchel and film myself putting the bag into the postbox just in the off chance she might try and claim it got lost in the mail or something? I think that’s unlikely to happen but I’ve read some horror stories of scamming going both ways (sellers and buyers) on Ebay ..


No, I'm in the US. But I saw from the listing that she (seller) is in Australia. 

I don't often recommend videotaping but since you can do it and because the seller has given you such a hard time, it certainly wouldn't hurt. Whether ebay will consider it should you need to present it is unknown. 

But as long as you're able to prove receipt/delivery of the returned bag, you should be covered. If she doesn't issue the refund when she gets it back, you can call ebay and they'll release the money.


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> No, I'm in the US. But I saw from the listing that she (seller) is in Australia.
> 
> I don't often recommend videotaping but since you can do it and because the seller has given you such a hard time, it certainly wouldn't hurt. Whether ebay will consider it should you need to present it is unknown.
> 
> But as long as you're able to prove receipt/delivery of the returned bag, you should be covered. If she doesn't issue the refund when she gets it back, you can call ebay and they'll release the money.






Looks like I better video my packing and posting just to be safe! Haha[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## TNgypsy

Delete. Sorry


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4199079
> 
> 
> Looks like I better video my packing and posting just to be safe! Haha[emoji23][emoji23]


Wow! Yeah, I think so!


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> View attachment 4199079
> 
> 
> Looks like I better video my packing and posting just to be safe! Haha[emoji23][emoji23]


You should call ebay and tell them about this. She could claim non-receipt since it isn't going to be delivered to her.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You should call ebay and tell them about this. She could claim non-receipt since it isn't going to be delivered to her.


Good idea just based on her message. (Have them read that message.)

I believe that as long as the shipping address is the one on the label that is sent through ebay, you should be okay. You'd just need tracking to show delivery to her ebay-related address. 

If the seller sends a shipping label outside of ebay, that's a problem, especially if it's an address not associated with the seller's address on record.


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Good idea just based on her message. (Have them read that message.)
> 
> I believe that as long as the shipping address is the one on the label that is sent through ebay, you should be okay. You'd just need tracking to show delivery to her ebay-related address.
> 
> If the seller sends a shipping label outside of ebay, that's a problem, especially if it's an address not associated with the seller's address on record.



Yea I got that feeling too, thanks for clarifying and voicing your thoughts! Ebay doesn’t allow return of items to an address not associated with a seller’s account right?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hi, I may I have your more experienced opinions? This is my first "dispute" with a seller. I purchased what I thought was a gray MCM rockstar vanity case with a strap. It arrived today and instead of what was pictured, I received a faux snakeskin case with no strap and no mechanism for a strap. Pics are all below. Seller is claiming what I received is what they called gray and that it doesn't come with a strap. However, there is no gray in the bag and it is a faux snakeskin which was never disclosed in the description. Seller says he will give back a 100% refund and that the return postage should only be $3-$5 dollar for me. It appears they have changed the photo on the one case they have left in stock to match the story they are telling me. I have a photo I took, of when the order was confirmed by ebay and that picture does not match what they have on the one remaining piece for sale. Would you argue with them and get them to pay the return postage or just chalk it up to being a bad experience? Here's a copy of their last message to me and pics of the item received and a pic from ebay's confirmation. Thank you for your opinions.

*New message from: hibargains 


(1,500
	

)*
*Okay. I guess you wanted the color "dark Gray". This color with the snake design called "Gray". The image that correlates with each color is posted when you selected the color you wanted in order to place the order. we had color mapping correctly for each color on the ad. Try it again now since we have only one left for the Gray color ( same as the one you ordered). Select gray, and see the photo that will display to the left. it is exactly what you ordered and received. Unfortunately, we are out of the "dark gray" color. If you don't want it, it is okay. it will cost you $3-$5 to send it back to us. just simply open return request, chose reason " no longer wanted", drop it by the post office, you will get 100% refund...no restocking fees or anything. you have a very valuable piece in your hand. I wish that you enjoy it, but I understand that you are looking for something very specific.*

*

*

*The above is what I received today.*

*

*

*ebay's confirmation shows the bag I would have been satisfied with. Here's a clearer shot of it. It doesn't look anything like the one I received.



This is what is posted now and **coincidentally correlates to what they are saying.*

*

*
*
*


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi, I may I have your more experienced opinions? This is my first "dispute" with a seller. I purchased what I thought was a gray MCM rockstar vanity case with a strap. It arrived today and instead of what was pictured, I received a faux snakeskin case with no strap and no mechanism for a strap. Pics are all below. Seller is claiming what I received is what they called gray and that it doesn't come with a strap. However, there is no gray in the bag and it is a faux snakeskin which was never disclosed in the description. Seller says he will give back a 100% refund and that the return postage should only be $3-$5 dollar for me. It appears they have changed the photo on the one case they have left in stock to match the story they are telling me. I have a photo I took, of when the order was confirmed by ebay and that picture does not match what they have on the one remaining piece for sale. Would you argue with them and get them to pay the return postage or just chalk it up to being a bad experience? Here's a copy of their last message to me and pics of the item received and a pic from ebay's confirmation. Thank you for your opinions.
> 
> *New message from: hibargains
> 
> 
> (1,500
> 
> 
> )*
> *Okay. I guess you wanted the color "dark Gray". This color with the snake design called "Gray". The image that correlates with each color is posted when you selected the color you wanted in order to place the order. we had color mapping correctly for each color on the ad. Try it again now since we have only one left for the Gray color ( same as the one you ordered). Select gray, and see the photo that will display to the left. it is exactly what you ordered and received. Unfortunately, we are out of the "dark gray" color. If you don't want it, it is okay. it will cost you $3-$5 to send it back to us. just simply open return request, chose reason " no longer wanted", drop it by the post office, you will get 100% refund...no restocking fees or anything. you have a very valuable piece in your hand. I wish that you enjoy it, but I understand that you are looking for something very specific.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4200846
> *
> 
> *The above is what I received today.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4200847
> *
> 
> *ebay's confirmation shows the bag I would have been satisfied with. Here's a clearer shot of it. It doesn't look anything like the one I received.
> 
> View attachment 4200848
> 
> This is what is posted now and **coincidentally correlates to what they are saying.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4200849
> *


She has a 30-day return policy so you can return for any reason at your expense. 

In this case, I'd file snad because there's no way that snakeskin-looking item would be considered to be gray. Attach a screenshot of the ebay confirmation showing the gray logo bag and state that that's what you expected. 

That's not gray and in fact, when you do a google search of "MCM train case gray" none of the snakeskin-looking ones come up. (Other items come up and in other colors but I don't see a single one like you received.)
https://www.google.com/search?q=mcm...dAhWmneAKHVzBDngQsAR6BAgEEAE&biw=1421&bih=680

If MCM calls that snake bag gray, that certainly should have been disclosed because I can't imagine too many people would look at it and think it's gray! 

I would think this is an easy win.


----------



## Pink Daisies

Hello All,

Not sure if this the right place to post this question - If not, please do let me know where I should post it.

I am interested in a piece I found, but I wanted to ask if anyone had experience with the seller? thediamondlife

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

I want to buy something on ebay and have it sent to my daughter's address. I looked to add her address in my paypal, but there is no place to put her name. I'm afraid it won't be delivered it is has my name on it.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I want to buy something on ebay and have it sent to my daughter's address. I looked to add her address in my paypal, but there is no place to put her name. I'm afraid it won't be delivered it is has my name on it.


Can you put " [your name] C/O [her name]" followed by her address?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I want to buy something on ebay and have it sent to my daughter's address. I looked to add her address in my paypal, but there is no place to put her name. I'm afraid it won't be delivered it is has my name on it.





Catbird9 said:


> Can you put " [your name] C/O [her name]" followed by her address?


Can you go to PP independent of the transaction, add her address first, THEN go and proceed with the purchase and payment?


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Can you put " [your name] C/O [her name]" followed by her address?





BeenBurned said:


> Can you go to PP independent of the transaction, add her address first, THEN go and proceed with the purchase and payment?


There was no place in adding the address on Paypal for a name at all. I guess it assumes it is the same name. I did do it independent of the transaction. I added it in paypal before I purchased. However, on ebay I was also able to add her address, and in that one I was able to put her name. There was no way to specify which paypal address I wanted to use when I checked out. So maybe I only needed to add it to ebay and select it? I hope so.

ETA: The order confirmed email states it will ship to her address. Interestingly, the ship to address specified in that email doesn't include the name portion of the address either, even though I added it when I checked out.


----------



## MAGJES

In all the years I've been on ebay I've never had a seller open an unpaid case against me but an overseas one did so this morning/

I made an offer on an item Friday....and the seller countered Friday night.  Saturday morning I accepted their offer on my ipad at my daughter's house and planned on paying when I returned home Sunday. I thought you could pay within 3 days.....or that must be the old policy.  Finally returned home today at noon and was browsing my emails and the seller opened an unpaid case against me. 
I'm offended.....I'm probably in the wrong for not paying within the 2 day guidelines (opened a case within 2 days and AN HOUR)....but come on......send me a message.....look at my over 1000 feedback......look how long I've been around ebay.......it was a dumb move on their part.  Their feedback score is only (10) with a 91% rating.   The negative was from a low feedback member  - I gave them the benefit of the doubt.  Too bad they did not do the same for me. Would anyone give this seller a negative now just for their behavior in opening a case SO very quickly??

Below is the details in their listing (NOTHING states that they are very strict about payment within 2 days ESPECIALLY over a weekend). 

*Shipping*
* 
 We only ship to PayPal registered address. 
Service: EMS All services we use are insured with a tracking number. *
*Payment** 
We Accept PAYPAL ONLY.
*

*The item will be shipped within 2 business days after the payment is received.*
 
*Return Policy*
* 
 Returns accepted.
If the item you received has defects which are not noted on the item description, please contact us with the reasons WITHIN 30 DAYS from the day you received it *

Thanks for letting me vent!!


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> In all the years I've been on ebay I've never had a seller open an unpaid case against me but an overseas one did so this morning/
> 
> I made an offer on an item Friday....and the seller countered Friday night.  Saturday morning I accepted their offer on my ipad at my daughter's house and planned on paying when I returned home Sunday. I thought you could pay within 3 days.....or that must be the old policy.  Finally returned home today at noon and was browsing my emails and the seller opened an unpaid case against me.
> I'm offended.....I'm probably in the wrong for not paying within the 2 day guidelines (opened a case within 2 days and AN HOUR)....but come on......send me a message.....look at my over 1000 feedback......look how long I've been around ebay.......it was a dumb move on their part.  Their feedback score is only (10) with a 91% rating.   The negative was from a low feedback member  - I gave them the benefit of the doubt.  Too bad they did not do the same for me. Would anyone give this seller a negative now just for their behavior in opening a case SO very quickly??
> 
> Below is the details in their listing (NOTHING states that they are very strict about payment within 2 days ESPECIALLY over a weekend).
> 
> *Shipping*
> *
> We only ship to PayPal registered address.
> Service: EMS All services we use are insured with a tracking number. *
> *Payment**
> We Accept PAYPAL ONLY.
> *
> 
> *The item will be shipped within 2 business days after the payment is received.*
> 
> *Return Policy*
> *
> Returns accepted.
> If the item you received has defects which are not noted on the item description, please contact us with the reasons WITHIN 30 DAYS from the day you received it *
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!!


I wouldn't give her a negative. Ebay has the option to set up the unpaid assistant to open automatically which is probably what your seller did. You won't get a ding if you pay now.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> In all the years I've been on ebay I've never had a seller open an unpaid case against me but an overseas one did so this morning/
> 
> I made an offer on an item Friday....and the seller countered Friday night.  Saturday morning I accepted their offer on my ipad at my daughter's house and planned on paying when I returned home Sunday. I thought you could pay within 3 days.....or that must be the old policy.  Finally returned home today at noon and was browsing my emails and the seller opened an unpaid case against me.
> I'm offended.....I'm probably in the wrong for not paying within the 2 day guidelines (opened a case within 2 days and AN HOUR)....but come on......send me a message.....look at my over 1000 feedback......look how long I've been around ebay.......it was a dumb move on their part.  Their feedback score is only (10) with a 91% rating.   The negative was from a low feedback member  - I gave them the benefit of the doubt.  Too bad they did not do the same for me. Would anyone give this seller a negative now just for their behavior in opening a case SO very quickly??





whateve said:


> I wouldn't give her a negative. Ebay has the option to set up the unpaid assistant to open automatically which is probably what your seller did. You won't get a ding if you pay now.


I agree with @whateve. 

I empathize with the shock you must have felt in getting a "reminder" (as ebay calls it) but many sellers, especially those with lots of listings, have the ebay unpaid item assistant set to automatically open cases. They likely don't even pay attention nor look at your history or feedback. 

It certainly isn't worthy of a feedback ding as long as the item you receive is as described. The seller didn't do anything wrong and was completely within the boundaries of the policies set by ebay. 

There's nothing stopping you from (politely) apologizing to the seller for not paying immediately immediately and explaining that you were away. 

I have another comment. Many Japanese sellers work with each other and/or have more than one ID on which they sell the same items. So although this is a low-feedback seller, he may have another hundreds (or thousands) of listings under another ID. And if that's the case, contacting every non-payer before the UID dispute opens automatically would be impractical or impossible. 

As @whateve said, if you pay before the case closes in 4 days, you won't get a strike or any other type of ding.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I wouldn't give her a negative. Ebay has the option to set up the unpaid assistant to open automatically which is probably what your seller did. You won't get a ding if you pay now.


Thanks Whateve. I paid as soon as I returned home and then checked my emails and saw the earlier email about the opened case. This is the perfect reason why ebay assistant setup is not an option I would choose. It’s not like she is a big Tim seller and needed the help. I’d rather determine each unpaid sale myself and decide which ones I want to move forward with, message, or wait for. I’d least I learned today that you only have 2 days now not 3!


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with @whateve.
> 
> I empathize with the shock you must have felt in getting a "reminder" (as ebay calls it) but many sellers, especially those with lots of listings, have the ebay unpaid item assistant set to automatically open cases. They likely don't even pay attention nor look at your history or feedback.
> 
> It certainly isn't worthy of a feedback ding as long as the item you receive is as described. The seller didn't do anything wrong and was completely within the boundaries of the policies set by ebay.
> 
> There's nothing stopping you from (politely) apologizing to the seller for not paying immediately immediately and explaining that you were away.
> 
> I have another comment. Many Japanese sellers work with each other and/or have more than one ID on which they sell the same items. So although this is a low-feedback seller, he may have another hundreds (or thousands) of listings under another ID. And if that's the case, contacting every non-payer before the UID dispute opens automatically would be impractical or impossible.
> 
> As @whateve said, if you pay before the case closes in 4 days, you won't get a strike or any other type of ding.


Thanks B.B. yeah. Shocked but glad to know now the action was no personal.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I’d least I learned today that you only have 2 days now not 3!


To clarify, sellers have choices in how long they want to wait for a case to be opened. 

In my experience and the reason I do 2-days is that most buyers do pay within 2 days of purchases (unless it's a BIN with IPR) and those for whom I don't get payment within 2 days are those who generally don't pay at all. (In the last year, of all the UID cases that were opened, only 1 paid after getting the notice. About 8 others were closed with the non-paying buyer getting a strike.) 

Thus in my experience, extending the length of time between the end of listing and the opening of a case doesn't make a difference in whether they pay.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> To clarify, sellers have choices in how long they want to wait for a case to be opened.
> 
> In my experience and the reason I do 2-days is that most buyers do pay within 2 days of purchases (unless it's a BIN with IPR) and those for whom I don't get payment within 2 days are those who generally don't pay at all. (In the last year, of all the UID cases that were opened, only 1 paid after getting the notice. About 8 others were closed with the non-paying buyer getting a strike.)
> 
> Thus in my experience, extending the length of time between the end of listing and the opening of a case doesn't make a difference in whether they pay.
> View attachment 4202364


I accepted their offer on Friday night late......I paid Monday morning........_They finally shipped the item this morning. _

I thought that sellers had to ship within a certain time.........4 full days seems long.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I accepted their offer on Friday night late......I paid Monday morning........_They finally shipped the item this morning. _
> 
> I thought that sellers had to ship within a certain time.........4 full days seems long.


It depends on what it says on the listing. Sellers can choose their handling time.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I accepted their offer on Friday night late......I paid Monday morning........_They finally shipped the item this morning. _
> 
> I thought that sellers had to ship within a certain time.........4 full days seems long.





whateve said:


> It depends on what it says on the listing. Sellers can choose their handling time.


For TRS, they have to ship within a day but otherwise, they can opt for a longer handling time.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> For TRS, they have to ship within a day but otherwise, they can opt for a longer handling time.





whateve said:


> It depends on what it says on the listing. Sellers can choose their handling time.



The listing states will ships in 2 days.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> The listing states will ships in 2 days.


The seller's account will get an automatic ding from ebay because the tracking will show that she didn't ship within her timeframe.


----------



## Kidclarke

I currently have 5 items listed, I’m having eye surgery Monday and will be unable to post any items until Tuesday. 
I’m wondering if I should end my listings early or just keep them up just in case anyone buys tonight or something and I can’t ship? Or should I leave them and that’s what the 3 business day handling thing is for?


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> I currently have 5 items listed, I’m having eye surgery Monday and will be unable to post any items until Tuesday.
> I’m wondering if I should end my listings early or just keep them up just in case anyone buys tonight or something and I can’t ship? Or should I leave them and that’s what the 3 business day handling thing is for?


If you have 3 day handling, I wouldn't worry about it. You'll be within the 3 days. Even if you have 1 day handling, if someone purchases Monday morning, you have until Tuesday to ship.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> I currently have 5 items listed, I’m having eye surgery Monday and will be unable to post any items until Tuesday.
> I’m wondering if I should end my listings early or just keep them up just in case anyone buys tonight or something and I can’t ship? Or should I leave them and that’s what the 3 business day handling thing is for?





whateve said:


> If you have 3 day handling, I wouldn't worry about it. You'll be within the 3 days. Even if you have 1 day handling, if someone purchases Monday morning, you have until Tuesday to ship.


I agree.  I'd just leave them up. 

The chance of all 5 items selling on Monday is low (although it'd be nice!) so even if you miss the one-day (if you had that), one or 2 late shipments wouldn't hurt you.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> If you have 3 day handling, I wouldn't worry about it. You'll be within the 3 days. Even if you have 1 day handling, if someone purchases Monday morning, you have until Tuesday to ship.





BeenBurned said:


> I agree.  I'd just leave them up.
> 
> The chance of all 5 items selling on Monday is low (although it'd be nice!) so even if you miss the one-day (if you had that), one or 2 late shipments wouldn't hurt you.


Okay, thank you both!


----------



## whateve

I purchased something this morning and got an email that says "the seller is preparing to ship your order." I guess this is what ebay now sends when the label has been purchased, rather than saying the item has been shipped.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I purchased something this morning and got an email that says "the seller is preparing to ship your order." I guess this is what ebay now sends when the label has been purchased, rather than saying the item has been shipped.


Yes, I like it because it's more accurate.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, I like it because it's more accurate.


I agree. I used to get messages from buyers, surprised that I had shipped already, and I had to explain that it hadn't actually made it to the post office yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I purchased something this morning and got an email that says "the seller is preparing to ship your order." I guess this is what ebay now sends when the label has been purchased, rather than saying the item has been shipped.





Catbird9 said:


> Yes, I like it because it's more accurate.





whateve said:


> I agree. I used to get messages from buyers, surprised that I had shipped already, and I had to explain that it hadn't actually made it to the post office yet.


Makes you wonder why it took them so long to get it right! 

This is a great improvement.


----------



## whateve

I just got an email from ebay. A seller has sent me an offer on an item that I put on my watchlist. I never contacted the seller at all. Is this a new feature? I don't see the ability to do it on my items. Does the seller have my user name?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I just got an email from ebay. A seller has sent me an offer on an item that I put on my watchlist. I never contacted the seller at all. Is this a new feature? I don't see the ability to do it on my items. Does the seller have my user name?


I haven't seen that, but I got this message from eBay, telling me that my item was "in shoppers' carts" and if I drop my price 5%, eBay will notify them. I've never seen this before. Your seller may have received a similar message about their items being on someone's watchlist. (Just speculating.)


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I haven't seen that, but I got this message from eBay, telling me that my item was "in shoppers' carts" and if I drop my price 5%, eBay will notify them. I've never seen this before. Your seller may have received a similar message about their items being on someone's watchlist. (Just speculating.)
> 
> View attachment 4230013


I've gotten that email several times. I got one this morning and lowered a few of my prices. Then I got the offer from the other seller. She isn't a power seller, has pretty low feedback, and the item was already set for best offer. The offer was only 5% off. Why would I accept that when I could just make an offer on my own with a better discount? I wonder if she has her auto-accept set to that amount?

This is the message:
(seller's name) is delighted that you're interested in this item and has sent you an offer:

You can buy this item for *$54.00* ( *5% off* ) excluding shipping until *12:28 am on October 24*

Someone else could buy this item, so take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I've gotten that email several times. I got one this morning and lowered a few of my prices. Then I got the offer from the other seller. She isn't a power seller, has pretty low feedback, and the item was already set for best offer. The offer was only 5% off. Why would I accept that when I could just make an offer on my own with a better discount? I wonder if she has her auto-accept set to that amount?
> 
> This is the message:
> (seller's name) is delighted that you're interested in this item and has sent you an offer:
> 
> You can buy this item for *$54.00* ( *5% off* ) excluding shipping until *12:28 am on October 24*
> 
> Someone else could buy this item, so take advantage of it while you can.



I guess they're trying to encourage buyers and sellers to negotiate. But I agree, you'd be better off just making your own offer.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just got an email from ebay. A seller has sent me an offer on an item that I put on my watchlist. I never contacted the seller at all. Is this a new feature? I don't see the ability to do it on my items. Does the seller have my user name?





whateve said:


> I've gotten that email several times. I got one this morning and lowered a few of my prices. Then I got the offer from the other seller. She isn't a power seller, has pretty low feedback, and the item was already set for best offer. The offer was only 5% off. Why would I accept that when I could just make an offer on my own with a better discount? I wonder if she has her auto-accept set to that amount?
> 
> This is the message:
> (seller's name) is delighted that you're interested in this item and has sent you an offer:
> 
> You can buy this item for *$54.00* ( *5% off* ) excluding shipping until *12:28 am on October 24*
> 
> Someone else could buy this item, so take advantage of it while you can.


I've never seen this before but it would piss me off to think the seller may have names of watchers. 

I hope that's not the case.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen this before but it would piss me off to think the seller may have names of watchers.
> 
> I hope that's not the case.


I hope so too. I think it is another thing ebay is messing around with. It's not showing on my summary page as an offer, and there is no indication on my watchlist that there is something special associated with that item.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen this before but it would piss me off to think the seller may have names of watchers.
> 
> I hope that's not the case.



_"  Sun Aug 26 2018


Welcome to the new eBay, where as auctions decline, haggling is encouraged.

eBay sellers can now make offers to watchers - and to shoppers who ask them questions. On the flip side, buyers can make an offer to a seller even if the seller doesn't have Best Offers enabled on their listings. Here's a rundown on some of the latest features that let eBay buyers and sellers cry, "Let's make a deal!"

1) eBay Sellers Can Make Offers to Watchers
The latest move in eBay's haggling strategy: eBay is running a new pilot where sellers can initiate Best Offers to up to 10 buyers who are watching their items. Here's how eBay explains it:"_

Continued:   https://www.ecommercebytes.com/C/blog/blog.pl?/pl/2018/8/1535312833.html


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> _"  Sun Aug 26 2018
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new eBay, where as auctions decline, haggling is encouraged.
> 
> eBay sellers can now make offers to watchers - and to shoppers who ask them questions. On the flip side, buyers can make an offer to a seller even if the seller doesn't have Best Offers enabled on their listings. Here's a rundown on some of the latest features that let eBay buyers and sellers cry, "Let's make a deal!"
> 
> 1) eBay Sellers Can Make Offers to Watchers
> The latest move in eBay's haggling strategy: eBay is running a new pilot where sellers can initiate Best Offers to up to 10 buyers who are watching their items. Here's how eBay explains it:"_
> 
> Continued:   https://www.ecommercebytes.com/C/blog/blog.pl?/pl/2018/8/1535312833.html


aha! Thanks! That explains why I don't have the option since I use the seller hub. So it is mostly small sellers that are going to see the option. It also explains why I'm getting more messages with offers.


----------



## whateve

10% off everything before 8 am Eastern tomorrow. Use code PICKUPTEN
No minimum. Maximum discount $100.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

10%?


Cheapskates!!


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> 10%?
> 
> 
> Cheapskates!!


lol! That way they break even. I guess they still make money on fees on shipping costs.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi, everyone! I have a quick question... I purchased something via BIN on 10/25. This morning when I checked to see if it had been shipped, there was a message saying the seller is away until 11/9. The message was not there when I made the purchase, nor was it there when I checked the shipping status yesterday. I have received no communication at all from the seller. 

Although I would prefer to get my item sooner, I’m patient and can certainly wait. My question is, what feedback should I leave when I finally do get it? Do you think a neutral is warranted for lack of communication? Or should I just leave no feedback at all?

Thanks!


----------



## Bales25

GirlieShoppe said:


> Hi, everyone! I have a quick question... I purchased something via BIN on 10/25. This morning when I checked to see if it had been shipped, there was a message saying the seller is away until 11/9. The message was not there when I made the purchase, nor was it there when I checked the shipping status yesterday. I have received no communication at all from the seller.
> 
> Although I would prefer to get my item sooner, I’m patient and can certainly wait. My question is, what feedback should I leave when I finally do get it? Do you think a neutral is warranted for lack of communication? Or should I just leave no feedback at all?
> 
> Thanks!



What was the estimated delivery time was when you purchased?  If it hasn't already shipped, perhaps it shows on your purchases page?  (But if not, I don't know how to find it since if you view the listing now, it'd be from today's date.) That should include the seller's handling time, which could be long.  

Reason I ask is because if it was noted, I wouldn't mention anything in feedback.  But if it wasn't, I would either leave no feedback or a weak positive (assuming the item is in stated condition) and ding the relevant stars, like communication and shipping time.


----------



## BeenBurned

GirlieShoppe said:


> Hi, everyone! I have a quick question... I purchased something via BIN on 10/25. This morning when I checked to see if it had been shipped, there was a message saying the seller is away until 11/9. The message was not there when I made the purchase, nor was it there when I checked the shipping status yesterday. I have received no communication at all from the seller.
> 
> Although I would prefer to get my item sooner, I’m patient and can certainly wait. My question is, what feedback should I leave when I finally do get it? Do you think a neutral is warranted for lack of communication? Or should I just leave no feedback at all?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you're jumping the gun. Wait to see when it comes when she shipped. 

It's possible that she changed her listings today if she's going away this weekend and may have shipped all her previous orders already.


----------



## Roro

All of my ebay listings are 'buy it now' and usually start off with a 'best offer' option.  Then, if things don't sell, I lower the price and eventually remove the best offer.  I listed a bag yesterday and had two offers very quickly--within the first two or three hours.  When I would click on the offer to respond, I anticipated being able to check the buyer's feedback, particularly the 'feedback left for others'.  But the feedback number kept cycling me back to the offer page.  Very annoying but I thought I might be able to find a work-around.  I copied the buyer's name and put it into Toolhaus.  While I requested the negatives from that buyer, the Toolhaus page let me click on the ebay feedback link and actually access it.  Figuring that out saved me from countering an offer from a buyer who has left nothing but negatives for the past 6 months plus.  Posted this here in case anyone else runs into this glitch on a best offer page.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bales25 said:


> What was the estimated delivery time was when you purchased?  If it hasn't already shipped, perhaps it shows on your purchases page?  (But if not, I don't know how to find it since if you view the listing now, it'd be from today's date.) That should include the seller's handling time, which could be long.
> 
> Reason I ask is because if it was noted, I wouldn't mention anything in feedback.  But if it wasn't, I would either leave no feedback or a weak positive (assuming the item is in stated condition) and ding the relevant stars, like communication and shipping time.



Thanks for your reply! There is no estimated delivery date listed now but I think it said 11/1 when I made the purchase. 

I made the mistake of not checking feedback before purchasing. The seller has lots of negative & neutral feedback for extremely slow shipping.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Not all sellers mark items shipped, upload tracking numbers or use tracking at all.  It's entirely possible the item was shipped before the seller put up the away message.

How much was the item (price)?


----------



## EGBDF

I sold an item on eBay, which was out for delivery yesterday, but now the tracking shows that it has been forwarded to another nearby zip code. Could this be a problem for me as the seller?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I sold an item on eBay, which was out for delivery yesterday, but now the tracking shows that it has been forwarded to another nearby zip code. Could this be a problem for me as the seller?


It might be. I would call the post office and ask why. I had a package forwarded once when a buyer had moved and used the wrong paypal address. As I recall, it didn't become a problem.


----------



## JadaStormy

For sellers who don't have the unpaid assistant enabled, how long do you wait to open a case against a buyer?  I accepted their offer on Sunday, sent an invoice as a reminder on Monday, and still no payment on Tuesday. Should I give them until the end of the day?

I had an auction for a $20 item years ago and I emailed the buyer to ask if they still wanted it and if not I would cancel. (They paid after that email.) This item is MUCH more expensive, so I don't want to give them that option. If they are backing out, I think they deserve the ding. 

I just wonder do transactions ever go well after opening a case? Like do buyers pay AND leave positive feedback? It seems unlikely...


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> For sellers who don't have the unpaid assistant enabled, how long to you wait to open a case against a buyer?  I accepted their offer on Sunday, sent an invoice as a reminder on Monday, and still no payment on Tuesday. Should I give them until the end of the day?
> 
> I had an auction for a $20 item years ago and I emailed the buyer to ask if they still wanted it and if not I would cancel. This item is MUCH more expensive, so I don't want to give them that option. If they are backing out, I think they deserve the ding.
> 
> I just wonder do transactions ever go well after opening a case? Like do buyers pay AND leave positive feedback? It seems unlikely...


Sometimes they do pay after opening a case. You may not be able to open a case as soon as 2 days. I'm sure the minimum is 48 hours, but it might be longer for some sellers.


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> For sellers who don't have the unpaid assistant enabled, how long do you wait to open a case against a buyer?  I accepted their offer on Sunday, sent an invoice as a reminder on Monday, and still no payment on Tuesday. Should I give them until the end of the day?
> 
> I had an auction for a $20 item years ago and I emailed the buyer to ask if they still wanted it and if not I would cancel. (They paid after that email.) This item is MUCH more expensive, so I don't want to give them that option. If they are backing out, I think they deserve the ding.
> 
> I just wonder do transactions ever go well after opening a case? Like do buyers pay AND leave positive feedback? It seems unlikely...


I'd file on Wednesday just to be a bit more patient than I'd want to be. 

Although most of the cases I've opened ended up being unpaid and closed, for the few times I've opened and received payment, there's never been a problem. 

The not-so-funny thing is that I have IPR for BINs so when I have an unpaid item, it's because the buyer made an offer I accepted. Why offer if you don't intend to pay?!


----------



## chicinthecity777

JadaStormy said:


> For sellers who don't have the unpaid assistant enabled, how long do you wait to open a case against a buyer?  I accepted their offer on Sunday, sent an invoice as a reminder on Monday, and still no payment on Tuesday. Should I give them until the end of the day?
> 
> I had an auction for a $20 item years ago and I emailed the buyer to ask if they still wanted it and if not I would cancel. (They paid after that email.) This item is MUCH more expensive, so I don't want to give them that option. If they are backing out, I think they deserve the ding.
> 
> I just wonder do transactions ever go well after opening a case? Like do buyers pay AND leave positive feedback? It seems unlikely...


EBay requires you to wait until at least 48hours before you are able to open a case. My experience is for the handful cases I opened, nobody ever paid after the case was opened. It never ended up with a transaction.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> Sometimes they do pay after opening a case. You may not be able to open a case as soon as 2 days. I'm sure the minimum is 48 hours, but it might be longer for some sellers.



Thanks. I accepted the offer very early in the AM on Sunday, so it's been just a little over 48 hours.



BeenBurned said:


> I'd file on Wednesday just to be a bit more patient than I'd want to be.
> 
> Although most of the cases I've opened ended up being unpaid and closed, for the few times I've opened and received payment, there's never been a problem.
> 
> The not-so-funny thing is that I have IPR for BINs so when I have an unpaid item, it's because the buyer made an offer I accepted. Why offer if you don't intend to pay?!



Thanks, I'll wait until Wednesday. This is my first NPB on a BIN with BO. And it was their first offer!  I prefer these buyers because we aren't going back and forth and they aren't upset because they had to keep increasing their price.  



xiangxiang0731 said:


> EBay requires you to wait until at least 48hours before you are able to open a case. My experience is for the handful cases I opened, nobody ever paid after the case was opened. It never ended up with a transaction.



Ok. Well I won't hold my breath after opening the case tomorrow.
Thanks All!


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all, I just sold a Tods backpack for $895 to a zero feedback buyer.  His eBay ID is a random string of letters and numbers, separated by an underscore.  I typically ship next day, USPS Priority Mail, with insurance, tracking, and signature confirmation.  I print my shipping labels directly from eBay and the postage gets deducted from my paypal account.

I believe the buyer is male, based on his first name.  Not that it matters, but it’s a little odd.  The address he used is a legitimate house address.

Should I proceed with shipping?  Should I do anything differently than what I normally do above?  I’m nervous about this sale.  Should I use FedEx and not include signature confirmation??  I read a few posts about that but don’t know why I wouldn’t.  How do I stop him from redirecting the package???   I have a bad feeling about it and hope the experts here can give me some guidance.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Hi all, I just sold a Tods backpack for $895 to a zero feedback buyer.  His eBay ID is a random string of letters and numbers, separated by an underscore.  I typically ship next day, USPS Priority Mail, with insurance, tracking, and signature confirmation.  I print my shipping labels directly from eBay and the postage gets deducted from my paypal account.
> 
> I believe the buyer is male, based on his first name.  Not that it matters, but it’s a little odd.  The address he used is a legitimate house address.
> 
> Should I proceed with shipping?  Should I do anything differently than what I normally do above?  I’m nervous about this sale.  Should I use FedEx and not include signature confirmation??  I read a few posts about that but don’t know why I wouldn’t.  How do I stop him from redirecting the package???   I have a bad feeling about it and hope the experts here can give me some guidance.  Thank you so much.


In addition to all of the above things making me uneasy, this buyer just joined ebay today!  Oct 30, 2018.  Please let me know what I should do.  Thank you so much.


----------



## whateve

Annawakes said:


> Hi all, I just sold a Tods backpack for $895 to a zero feedback buyer.  His eBay ID is a random string of letters and numbers, separated by an underscore.  I typically ship next day, USPS Priority Mail, with insurance, tracking, and signature confirmation.  I print my shipping labels directly from eBay and the postage gets deducted from my paypal account.
> 
> I believe the buyer is male, based on his first name.  Not that it matters, but it’s a little odd.  The address he used is a legitimate house address.
> 
> Should I proceed with shipping?  Should I do anything differently than what I normally do above?  I’m nervous about this sale.  Should I use FedEx and not include signature confirmation??  I read a few posts about that but don’t know why I wouldn’t.  How do I stop him from redirecting the package???   I have a bad feeling about it and hope the experts here can give me some guidance.  Thank you so much.


Those random ebay IDs are assigned by ebay when a buyer doesn't select an ID. These days ebay lets people buy without having an account, and then ebay just creates an account for them on the fly. It doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with this person. By the way, paypal does the same thing - lets people buy without actually having a paypal account. If it says covered by Paypal protection in your paypal, then I think it is safe to ship. You need to get signature confirmation in order to be covered by paypal protection. I don't know how to prevent redirecting the package with USPS. I don't think you can. If Fedex gives you that protection, then that might be safer. However, whatever you quoted in your listing as the shipping method, is the method you are supposed to use.


----------



## Annawakes

whateve said:


> Those random ebay IDs are assigned by ebay when a buyer doesn't select an ID. These days ebay lets people buy without having an account, and then ebay just creates an account for them on the fly. It doesn't necessarily mean there is anything wrong with this person. By the way, paypal does the same thing - lets people buy without actually having a paypal account. If it says covered by Paypal protection in your paypal, then I think it is safe to ship. You need to get signature confirmation in order to be covered by paypal protection. I don't know how to prevent redirecting the package with USPS. I don't think you can. If Fedex gives you that protection, then that might be safer. However, whatever you quoted in your listing as the shipping method, is the method you are supposed to use.


Thank you for your response whateve.  In my paypal, it does say Seller Protection Eligible.  I would like to avoid using USPS Priority Mail even though I listed it as the method in my listing....maybe I'll contact the buyer and let him know I'll be shipping by Fedex or other (I need to do some research which service prevents package redirecting) - as long as it's expedited shipping, which I will still provide, I don't see how that would affect him.  Or does changing the shipping service void any of my seller protection rights, do you know?  Thank you so much.


----------



## whateve

Annawakes said:


> Thank you for your response whateve.  In my paypal, it does say Seller Protection Eligible.  I would like to avoid using USPS Priority Mail even though I listed it as the method in my listing....maybe I'll contact the buyer and let him know I'll be shipping by Fedex or other (I need to do some research which service prevents package redirecting) - as long as it's expedited shipping, which I will still provide, I don't see how that would affect him.  Or does changing the shipping service void any of my seller protection rights, do you know?  Thank you so much.


I don't know what the impact of changing your shipping service has, but I don't think it affects your seller protection. As long as it is an equivalent shipping method, I think it is fine, but you should make sure the buyer is fine with it. For example, with USPS, if the buyer isn't home, he can sign the delivery slip to have it redelivered without having to be there, but that might not be an option with Fedex.


----------



## Annawakes

whateve said:


> I don't know what the impact of changing your shipping service has, but I don't think it affects your seller protection. As long as it is an equivalent shipping method, I think it is fine, but you should make sure the buyer is fine with it. For example, with USPS, if the buyer isn't home, he can sign the delivery slip to have it redelivered without having to be there, but that might not be an option with Fedex.


OK.  I have contacted the buyer and asked if he minds that I use UPS instead of USPS.  I did some research and UPS offers the Direct Delivery Only service (Fedex doesn't):
https://www.ups.com/us/en/help-center/sri/direct-delivery-only.page

So I will purchase this service, along with insuring the package and including Signature Confirmation.  I think I will bring the package to the UPS retail location tomorrow morning to do this, so they can weigh it properly.  And then I'll upload the tracking info into PayPal.

Assuming I hear back from the buyer that it is OK I use UPS, I think I will proceed with the sale.  If you see any other red flags or things I'm missing from my above plan, please let me know.  I hope he responds and sounds normal.....I'm really hoping this goes well.

Thanks again whateve.  Really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## whateve

Annawakes said:


> OK.  I have contacted the buyer and asked if he minds that I use UPS instead of USPS.  I did some research and UPS offers the Direct Delivery Only service (Fedex doesn't):
> https://www.ups.com/us/en/help-center/sri/direct-delivery-only.page
> 
> So I will purchase this service, along with insuring the package and including Signature Confirmation.  I think I will bring the package to the UPS retail location tomorrow morning to do this, so they can weigh it properly.  And then I'll upload the tracking info into PayPal.
> 
> Assuming I hear back from the buyer that it is OK I use UPS, I think I will proceed with the sale.  If you see any other red flags or things I'm missing from my above plan, please let me know.  I hope he responds and sounds normal.....I'm really hoping this goes well.
> 
> Thanks again whateve.  Really appreciate your thoughts.


You're welcome. Make sure your buyer knows he has to be available to sign for the package. I shipped once with UPS and my buyer was never available to sign. They wouldn't let her redirect it to her work. The package came back to me and I had to pay for the return shipping.


----------



## BeenBurned

Annawakes said:


> Hi all, I just sold a Tods backpack for $895 to a zero feedback buyer.  His eBay ID is a random string of letters and numbers, separated by an underscore.  I typically ship next day, USPS Priority Mail, with insurance, tracking, and signature confirmation.  I print my shipping labels directly from eBay and the postage gets deducted from my paypal account.
> 
> I believe the buyer is male, based on his first name.  Not that it matters, but it’s a little odd.  The address he used is a legitimate house address.
> 
> *Should I proceed with shipping?  Should I do anything differently than what I normally do above?  I’m nervous about this sale.  Should I use FedEx and not include signature confirmation??  *I read a few posts about that but don’t know why I wouldn’t.  How do I stop him from redirecting the package???   I have a bad feeling about it and hope the experts here can give me some guidance.  Thank you so much.


Re signature confirmation, you MUST have s.c. because the price of the item (including shipping) is $750+. 

Does the paypal transaction page show "eligible" for seller protection? If so, as long as you ship to that address as shown on the payment page and include s.c. since it's required, you should be fine. 

If your listing states that you ship by USPS, you shouldn't change the shipping method. 

One option that might make you feel more comfortable is to hold off for a day before shipping. What is your handling time? If you can afford the late shipping ding, you can even give more than one day to wait.


----------



## Annawakes

whateve said:


> You're welcome. Make sure your buyer knows he has to be available to sign for the package. I shipped once with UPS and my buyer was never available to sign. They wouldn't let her redirect it to her work. The package came back to me and I had to pay for the return shipping.


Thanks for the tip.  This sale is making me so nervous I’m thinking of canceling it and keeping the bag!  I don’t know.  Thanks again.


----------



## Annawakes

BeenBurned said:


> Re signature confirmation, you MUST have s.c. because the price of the item (including shipping) is $750+.
> 
> Does the paypal transaction page show "eligible" for seller protection? If so, as long as you ship to that address as shown on the payment page and include s.c. since it's required, you should be fine.
> 
> If your listing states that you ship by USPS, you shouldn't change the shipping method.
> 
> One option that might make you feel more comfortable is to hold off for a day before shipping. What is your handling time? If you can afford the late shipping ding, you can even give more than one day to wait.


Thanks BeenBurned.  To answer your questions, yes, I will include signature confirmation.  And yes, it does say “Eligible for Seller Protection” on my Paypal transactions page.

I sent a message to the buyer asking if it is all right to change to UPS, since UPS has the Direct Delivery Only service.  I haven’t heard back from him.  If I don’t get any response from him by tomorrow morning I think I will cancel the sale.....this is making me too nervous.

My handling time is only 2 days.  So I need to ship by Thurs Nov 1.  What is the benefit of hanging on to the item?  The buyer has already paid.  

Thank you so much.


----------



## Catbird9

Annawakes said:


> Thanks BeenBurned.  To answer your questions, yes, I will include signature confirmation.  And yes, it does say “Eligible for Seller Protection” on my Paypal transactions page.
> 
> I sent a message to the buyer asking if it is all right to change to UPS, since UPS has the Direct Delivery Only service.  I haven’t heard back from him.  If I don’t get any response from him by tomorrow morning I think I will cancel the sale.....this is making me too nervous.
> 
> My handling time is only 2 days.  So I need to ship by Thurs Nov 1.  What is the benefit of hanging on to the item?  The buyer has already paid.
> 
> Thank you so much.


I understand why you would be nervous, I would be too.
I think you lose your final value fee if you cancel the sale.


----------



## Annawakes

Catbird9 said:


> I understand why you would be nervous, I would be too.
> I think you lose your final value fee if you cancel the sale.


Ok.  I sent the buyer a third message (he hadn’t responded to the first two) and apologized to him, saying that I would actually like to keep this bag.  And if he could please cancel the sale.

If he cancels it, I wouldn’t lose the FVF I don’t think.  

Now I’m wondering if I should just issue the refund via PayPal right now, regardless of whether the sale is canceled on eBay???  Do you have any guidance on how/when I should refund?  Thank you so much.


----------



## Catbird9

Annawakes said:


> Ok.  I sent the buyer a third message (he hadn’t responded to the first two) and apologized to him, saying that I would actually like to keep this bag.  And if he could please cancel the sale.
> 
> If he cancels it, I wouldn’t lose the FVF I don’t think.
> 
> Now I’m wondering if I should just issue the refund via PayPal right now, regardless of whether the sale is canceled on eBay???  Do you have any guidance on how/when I should refund?  Thank you so much.


If the buyer requests cancellation, and you accept and issue a full refund, your final value fees will be credited back to you. 

I think you should wait until the cancellation is requested before issuing the refund. If the buyer doesn't request it, you'll need to cancel the sale yourself, and then issue the refund.


----------



## Annawakes

Catbird9 said:


> If the buyer requests cancellation, and you accept and issue a full refund, your final value fees will be credited back to you.
> 
> I think you should wait until the cancellation is requested before issuing the refund. If the buyer doesn't request it, you'll need to cancel the sale yourself, and then issue the refund.



OK, thank you for the clarification.  I haven't heard a peep from him so far (three messages later).  I'm sure now that I don't want to go through with this sale.

I suppose if I still don't hear from him tomorrow morning I will cancel the sale myself.  I think the refund is immediately issued through PayPal, once I cancel the sale, since he paid via PayPal.  I guess I'm just out the FVF then, which stinks.

I guess I'll just wait and see.  I've already pulled my other ebay listings.  I've been fortunate to have good buyers the last two years, but recently every sale just leaves me in knots.  I can't take it anymore.  

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Annawakes said:


> Ok.  I sent the buyer a third message (he hadn’t responded to the first two) and apologized to him, saying that I would actually like to keep this bag.  And if he could please cancel the sale.
> 
> If he cancels it, I wouldn’t lose the FVF I don’t think.
> 
> Now I’m wondering if I should just issue the refund via PayPal right now, regardless of whether the sale is canceled on eBay???  Do you have any guidance on how/when I should refund?  Thank you so much.


I'm not going to be as sympathetic and you may not like my comments. I'm not trying to be mean; just stating my opinion. 

The buyer paid for the item, the PP transaction says you're eligible for protection and if you ship and get s.c., you're covered. (And having googled, you know the shipping address is a home.)

Why should the buyer agree to the cancellation because _you_ feel uncomfortable? He/she paid and presumably wants the item. If he agrees to cancel, it saves you from an account ding, but I'm not sure you deserve that. 

Just because it's a newbie doesn't mean it's a scammer. Some people open accounts because they found the item they want at the price they're willing to pay. We were all newbies once and personally, I'm glad my sellers gave me the chance to prove myself. 

And TBH, any trouble I've had has been with experienced buyers and not with newbies. 

JMHO.


----------



## Annawakes

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not going to be as sympathetic and you may not like my comments. I'm not trying to be mean; just stating my opinion.
> 
> The buyer paid for the item, the PP transaction says you're eligible for protection and if you ship and get s.c., you're covered. (And having googled, you know the shipping address is a home.)
> 
> Why should the buyer agree to the cancellation because _you_ feel uncomfortable? He/she paid and presumably wants the item. If he agrees to cancel, it saves you from an account ding, but I'm not sure you deserve that.
> 
> Just because it's a newbie doesn't mean it's a scammer. Some people open accounts because they found the item they want at the price they're willing to pay. We were all newbies once and personally, I'm glad my sellers gave me the chance to prove myself.
> 
> And TBH, any trouble I've had has been with experienced buyers and not with newbies.
> 
> JMHO.


You're right, I understand and agree with all of your comments.  I did some more digging/googling and came across some more information that's pointing me in the direction that perhaps I've jumped the gun in being too suspicious.  What a rollercoaster.  I'm going to go through with the sale - and ship the bag tomorrow - though I did ask if I could use UPS instead of USPS.  I really want to include that Direct Delivery Only service so I don't lose my seller protection. 

Thank you so much for your insight.


----------



## Bales25

Need opinions, please.  I listed a purse as a BIN with best offer.  I got a lowball offer (1/2 of my stated price) and I counter offered.  The would be buyer then countered my counter with their original low ball offer.  I then blocked them and took the best offer option off the listing.  

Fast forward a week or so and today I get a message from this person that they're trying to buy the purse and aren't able to.  Is there any point in responding?  I guess they don't realize they are blocked or they're feigning ignorance.  I'm tempted to take down the listing altogether for a while and hope they go away for good.


----------



## holiday123

Bales25 said:


> Need opinions, please.  I listed a purse as a BIN with best offer.  I got a lowball offer (1/2 of my stated price) and I counter offered.  The would be buyer then countered my counter with their original low ball offer.  I then blocked them and took the best offer option off the listing.
> 
> Fast forward a week or so and today I get a message from this person that they're trying to buy the purse and aren't able to.  Is there any point in responding?  I guess they don't realize they are blocked or they're feigning ignorance.  I'm tempted to take down the listing altogether for a while and hope they go away for good.


If you really want to sell and think they'll pay asking price and the message has that "send offer" feature then I would temporarily unblock and send an offer. If you think they might be a PIA and fish for a partial refund after receiving it then leave them blocked. Is their feedback left for others any cause for alarm?


----------



## Bales25

holiday123 said:


> If you really want to sell and think they'll pay asking price and the message has that "send offer" feature then I would temporarily unblock and send an offer. If you think they might be a PIA and fish for a partial refund after receiving it then leave them blocked. Is their feedback left for others any cause for alarm?



They have left zero feedback for anyone, despite being a member for years and receiving plenty as a buyer.  That's another thing that turned me off, but not as much as the offer behavior.  I was open to offers, but know I was also pretty competitively priced based on comparable listings.  It's a bag I've only had listed for a few weeks, so I think I will hold out.  I don't see any point in telling her she's blocked, though, the more I think about it.  Think I just won't respond.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> They have left zero feedback for anyone, despite being a member for years and receiving plenty as a buyer.  That's another thing that turned me off, but not as much as the offer behavior.  I was open to offers, but know I was also pretty competitively priced based on comparable listings.  It's a bag I've only had listed for a few weeks, so I think I will hold out.  I don't see any point in telling her she's blocked, though, the more I think about it.  Think I just won't respond.


I don't have any problem selling to buyers who don't leave feedback at all.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I don't have any problem selling to buyers who don't leave feedback at all.


As a potential brand new seller, may I ask how you look up if a buyer has left feedback?

There's so much to learn and I've been following this and other Ebay threads. I have something expensive to sell but I'm thinking I should dip my toe with something way cheaper first.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> As a potential brand new seller, may I ask how you look up if a buyer has left feedback?


On the buyer's feedback page. First you click on the buyer's ID. Then you click on "see all feedback." Once that comes up, click on "feedback left for others." This is on a desktop. It might be slightly different on mobile.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> On the buyer's feedback page. First you click on the buyer's ID. Then you click on "see all feedback." Once that comes up, click on "feedback left for others." This is on a desktop. It might be slightly different on mobile.


Thanks whateve!! I'll go and check it out now, lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> On the buyer's feedback page. First you click on the buyer's ID. Then you click on "see all feedback." Once that comes up, click on "feedback left for others." This is on a desktop. It might be slightly different on mobile.


Cool! Thanks for teaching me something whateve!


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> I don't have any problem selling to buyers who don't leave feedback at all.


 All my items are BIN so I typically don't even have a chance to look.  I only did because of the offer.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> All my items are BIN so I typically don't even have a chance to look.  I only did because of the offer.


That's usually my case too.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bales25 said:


> Need opinions, please.  I listed a purse as a BIN with best offer.  I got a lowball offer (1/2 of my stated price) and I counter offered.  The would be buyer then countered my counter with their original low ball offer.  I then blocked them and took the best offer option off the listing.
> 
> Fast forward a week or so and today I get a message from this person that they're trying to buy the purse and aren't able to.  Is there any point in responding?  I guess they don't realize they are blocked or they're feigning ignorance.  I'm tempted to take down the listing altogether for a while and hope they go away for good.





holiday123 said:


> If you really want to sell and think they'll pay asking price and the message has that "send offer" feature then I would temporarily unblock and send an offer. If you think they might be a PIA and fish for a partial refund after receiving it then leave them blocked. Is their feedback left for others any cause for alarm?





Bales25 said:


> They have left zero feedback for anyone, despite being a member for years and receiving plenty as a buyer.  That's another thing that turned me off, but not as much as the offer behavior.  I was open to offers, but know I was also pretty competitively priced based on comparable listings.  It's a bag I've only had listed for a few weeks, so I think I will hold out.  I don't see any point in telling her she's blocked, though, the more I think about it.  Think I just won't respond.


Some of the best advice I received many years ago (and offer to others) is that if someone is on your BBL, they're there for a reason and you shouldn't unblock them.

In a case like this where the wannabe-buyer didn't even raise her initial offer after your counter is one where I suspect that should she buy, she's going to find some way to wrestle a partial refund after the fact. (I also would have blocked after she came back with the same too low offer.)

My recommendation is to ignore the message but leave the listing up.


----------



## EGBDF

A package I mailed to a buyer was returned to me with a return to sender sticker and the tracking stating "because it could not be delivered as addressed." I used the shipping address provided and bought my shipping label through PayPal...what should I do now?


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> A package I mailed to a buyer was returned to me with a return to sender sticker and the tracking stating "because it could not be delivered as addressed." I used the shipping address provided and bought my shipping label through PayPal...what should I do now?


I believe you have to refund or send again. I don't think you can get your postage money back. 

I would probably contact the buyer and ask her about the address. Once I had something shipped to my daughter when she lived in NYC. I had specified the apartment number on the address but the seller omitted it from the package so it got returned. What made it even worse, her apartment didn't have a doorman so packages went to another building and if the doorman on duty didn't know they were supposed to accept packages for the other building, they got refused.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> A package I mailed to a buyer was returned to me with a return to sender sticker and the tracking stating "because it could not be delivered as addressed." I used the shipping address provided and bought my shipping label through PayPal...what should I do now?


I actually had a similar occurrence with a Halloween card I sent. In my case, I'd hand-written the correct address (my son's home) and someone was lazy, inefficient or simply misread it. 

I brought the envelope back to the post office today and they resent it. 


whateve said:


> I believe you have to refund or send again. I don't think you can get your postage money back.


Check with the buyer to verify the address and if correct, it's not necessary to refund, repay and pay shipping again. 

If a postal error, they just resend. 

As for getting money back for a lost package (if it came to that), my understanding though I've never done it is that the post office will refund the shipping cost if an item is lost. (This assumes no insurance for the value of a lost item.) But in order for that to happen, tracking can't show delivery but must show that the loss occurred while in the post office's custody.


----------



## chicinthecity777

EGBDF said:


> A package I mailed to a buyer was returned to me with a return to sender sticker and the tracking stating "because it could not be delivered as addressed." I used the shipping address provided and bought my shipping label through PayPal...what should I do now?


This happened to me recently although I am based in the UK and the destination was Germany. Turned out it was a PayPal glitch showing an incomplete address. I managed to contact the delivery office before it was due to be sent back and it was delivered in the end. I had to contact my buyer directly to get the correct/complete address. And I informed the delivery agent the updated address via their website.


----------



## whateve

Did they change the limit on watchlist items? I have 207 items on my watchlist currently. I thought the limit was 200.


----------



## EGBDF

A buyer is returning a wallet and selected the reason 'doesn't work or defective'. She messaged me saying that she used it for two days and she tore a part of it and now can't use it, so is returning it. Is that a valid reason to return? Ebay has approved the return automatically because I accept returns.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> A buyer is returning a wallet and selected the reason 'doesn't work or defective'. She messaged me saying that she used it for two days and she tore a part of it and now can't use it, so is returning it. Is that a valid reason to return? Ebay has approved the return automatically because I accept returns.


Why would they automatically approve a SNAD return? If you have free returns, I believe you are allowed to issue a partial refund due to the damage. If you don't have free returns, I don't think you have this option but then I don't think it would have been automatically approved.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Why would they automatically approve a SNAD return? If you have free returns, I believe you are allowed to issue a partial refund due to the damage. If you don't have free returns, I don't think you have this option but then I don't think it would have been automatically approved.


I don't have free returns. the message from eBay says "This return has been approved automatically, per eBay's Return policy."  I've never had a snad....I assumed it was a snad return? How can I tell? the description for return seems like snad.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I don't have free returns. the message from eBay says "This return has been approved automatically, per eBay's Return policy."  I've never had a snad....I assumed it was a snad return? How can I tell? the description for return seems like snad.


Doesn't work or defective is snad. I wonder if they changed their policy so snad returns are approved automatically for people who accept returns. I can't remember if it was in the latest update. It sounds like another reason to not accept returns. Have you possibly set up something to automatically approve returns? https://www.ebay.com/rtn/Return/SellerRules


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Doesn't work or defective is snad. I wonder if they changed their policy so snad returns are approved automatically for people who accept returns. I can't remember if it was in the latest update. It sounds like another reason to not accept returns. Have you possibly set up something to automatically approve returns? https://www.ebay.com/rtn/Return/SellerRules


No, I don't have any of that auto return stuff filled out. Thank you for your help with this though. I guess I'll just refund when I get it back...I think I may change my listings to no returns but I know that might encourage snads. I just want to block this buyer as she's been difficult even before this return. Should have trusted my instinct.


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> No, I don't have any of that auto return stuff filled out. Thank you for your help with this though. I guess I'll just refund when I get it back...I think I may change my listings to no returns but I know that might encourage snads. I just want to block this buyer as she's been difficult even before this return. Should have trusted my instinct.


I would call ebay and tell them she used it and broke it. Ask why it was automatically approved. I hope that isn't the case for everyone now.


----------



## mclovesbags

Hi All,

I am not sure if this is the place to post my issue. 

I just sold a Celine Luggage tote to a buyer in New Orleans (I am based in Sydney, Australia). I purchased this bag a few years ago from Celine Boutique in Paris (Victor Hugo store, which is now closed). I have provided the original receipt to the buyer as well. She received the bag and left a feedback on eBay saying that she's happy with the bag.

To my surprise, a few days ago, she lodged a return request through eBay stating that the bag doesn't seem authentic.
(without contacting me prior)

Reason: Doesn't seem authentic
Comment: I took the item to get authenticated at a resale shop, and they could not authenticate the bag for various different reasons; including the front and inside pockets of the bag. 

I asked her to go to her closest Celine Boutique to get it checked and she said there is no Celine Boutique near her. I checked on Celine's website and found Saks Fifth Avenue in New Orleans stocks Celine Leather goods; therefore I asked her to go there to get it checked. 

She kept saying that the receipt itself is not enough to proof the authenticity of the bag, I even provided her with the boarding pass of my trip to Paris, and she said it still doesn't proof the authenticity of the bag.

I am not sure what else I could do. I don't have a return policy as there is a risk that she might send another bag back to me, or the bag is no longer in the original condition I sent her.

Anything else that I could do in this case? Hope all the experts here could shed some light....

Thank you so much! 

Val


----------



## whateve

mclovesbags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the place to post my issue.
> 
> I just sold a Celine Luggage tote to a buyer in New Orleans (I am based in Sydney, Australia). I purchased this bag a few years ago from Celine Boutique in Paris (Victor Hugo store, which is now closed). I have provided the original receipt to the buyer as well. She received the bag and left a feedback on eBay saying that she's happy with the bag.
> 
> To my surprise, a few days ago, she lodged a return request through eBay stating that the bag doesn't seem authentic.
> (without contacting me prior)
> 
> Reason: Doesn't seem authentic
> Comment: I took the item to get authenticated at a resale shop, and they could not authenticate the bag for various different reasons; including the front and inside pockets of the bag.
> 
> I asked her to go to her closest Celine Boutique to get it checked and she said there is no Celine Boutique near her. I checked on Celine's website and found Saks Fifth Avenue in New Orleans stocks Celine Leather goods; therefore I asked her to go there to get it checked.
> 
> She kept saying that the receipt itself is not enough to proof the authenticity of the bag, I even provided her with the boarding pass of my trip to Paris, and she said it still doesn't proof the authenticity of the bag.
> 
> I am not sure what else I could do. I don't have a return policy as there is a risk that she might send another bag back to me, or the bag is no longer in the original condition I sent her.
> 
> Anything else that I could do in this case? Hope all the experts here could shed some light....
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Val


Stores are the worst places to get things authenticated. You should get a paid authenticator to authenticate it based on the pictures in your listing. Get a certificate from the authenticator and post it as your response to the return request. I don't know if how much it will help with the ebay claim, as they tend to side with buyers. If she wins her case, you'll have to get a full refund, including the original shipping charge, and you'll have to pay shipping to get it returned to you.


----------



## mclovesbags

whateve said:


> Stores are the worst places to get things authenticated. You should get a paid authenticator to authenticate it based on the pictures in your listing. Get a certificate from the authenticator and post it as your response to the return request. I don't know if how much it will help with the ebay claim, as they tend to side with buyers. If she wins her case, you'll have to get a full refund, including the original shipping charge, and you'll have to pay shipping to get it returned to you.



Hi whateve,

Thanks so much for your response! 

Any authenticator you recommend to authenticate Celine? 

Thanks,
Val


----------



## BeenBurned

mclovesbags said:


> Hi whateve,
> 
> Thanks so much for your response!
> 
> Any authenticator you recommend to authenticate Celine?
> 
> Thanks,
> Val


My company of choice is Authenticate4U. They use different brand experts for different brands so I feel comfortable that the person who looked at my items knows the brand. 
And on their home page, they show Celine as being one of the brands they do: 
https://www.authenticate4u.com/

Sometimes they're more responsive if you contact them through their facebook page. 

I've used them for multiple brands and haven't had issues.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Stores are the worst places to get things authenticated.


I agree. 

And resale, consignment, thrift stores, etc are the worst.


----------



## MAGJES

mclovesbags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the place to post my issue.
> 
> I just sold a Celine Luggage tote to a buyer in New Orleans (I am based in Sydney, Australia). I purchased this bag a few years ago from Celine Boutique in Paris (Victor Hugo store, which is now closed). I have provided the original receipt to the buyer as well. She received the bag and left a feedback on eBay saying that she's happy with the bag.
> 
> To my surprise, a few days ago, she lodged a return request through eBay stating that the bag doesn't seem authentic.
> (without contacting me prior)
> 
> Reason: Doesn't seem authentic
> Comment: I took the item to get authenticated at a resale shop, and they could not authenticate the bag for various different reasons; including the front and inside pockets of the bag.
> 
> I asked her to go to her closest Celine Boutique to get it checked and she said there is no Celine Boutique near her. I checked on Celine's website and found Saks Fifth Avenue in New Orleans stocks Celine Leather goods; therefore I asked her to go there to get it checked.
> 
> She kept saying that the receipt itself is not enough to proof the authenticity of the bag, I even provided her with the boarding pass of my trip to Paris, and she said it still doesn't proof the authenticity of the bag.
> 
> I am not sure what else I could do. I don't have a return policy as there is a risk that she might send another bag back to me, or the bag is no longer in the original condition I sent her.
> 
> Anything else that I could do in this case? Hope all the experts here could shed some light....
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Val


I cannot stand this type of buyer. 
Nor do I understand why someone would take a bag to a “store” to get it authenticated. SAs are NOT authenticators!

Please if possible post or PM me the name of your buyer.  I sell Celine from time to time in the US and want to add her to my blocked list.  Ugh!  The first thing a buyer should do if they doubt authenticity is to have it authenticated by a PAID expert.  At least if they want to argue authenticity they have a leg to stand on.  I am so tired of reading complaints from buyers that state......the bag “SEEMS” fake.  “Seems” only refers to a buyer’s thoughts and is not a fact.


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> I cannot stand this type of buyer.
> Nor do I understand why someone would take a bag to a “store” to get it authenticated. SAs are NOT authenticators!
> 
> Please if possible post or PM me the name of your buyer.  I sell Celine from time to time in the US and want to add her to my blocked list.  Ugh!  The first thing a buyer should do if they doubt authenticity is to have it authenticated by a PAID expert.  At least if they want to argue authenticity they have a leg to stand on.  I am so tired of reading complaints from buyers that state......the bag “SEEMS” fake.  “Seems” only refers to a buyer’s thoughts and is not a fact.


The phrase "doesn't seem authentic" comes from eBay. When a buyer files a return request that is one of the choices.


----------



## MAGJES

Catbird9 said:


> The phrase "doesn't seem authentic" comes from eBay. When a buyer files a return request that is one of the choices.


Good to know!  Thanks

I still have received messages from buyers....in their own words......saying....."the bag does not seem authentic......the bag does not seem genuine."  They follow up with.....it does not "smell" like my other bags (from the same designer).  Had one of those earlier this year.  She was a real pita too.


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> Good to know!  Thanks
> 
> I still have received messages from buyers....in their own words......saying....."the bag does not seem authentic......the bag does not seem genuine."  They follow up with.....it does not "smell" like my other bags (from the same designer).  Had one of those earlier this year.  She was a real pita too.


LOK - right, as if handbags can be authenticated by smell!


----------



## Sugartats

Please can someone help me? I used GSP to send a MaxMara knitted bag to USA. The buyer has requested a return saying it has been damaged. I didn’t realise GSP wouldn’t deal with returns.  I’m devastated and furious as I’ll be £300 out of pocket. 

How do I proceed - do I definitely have to pay for a return? I feel like closing my PayPal and eBay to avoid this. I have till Friday to sort this out. 

Will I get the fees deducted by PayPal and eBay back. This is just awful. [emoji24]


----------



## BeenBurned

Sugartats said:


> Please can someone help me? I used GSP to send a MaxMara knitted bag to USA. The buyer has requested a return saying it has been damaged. I didn’t realise GSP wouldn’t deal with returns.  I’m devastated and furious as I’ll be £300 out of pocket.
> 
> How do I proceed - do I definitely have to pay for a return? I feel like closing my PayPal and eBay to avoid this. I have till Friday to sort this out.
> 
> Will I get the fees deducted by PayPal and eBay back. This is just awful. [emoji24]


Ugh! I don't have any answers but I have a couple of questions. (Personally, as a seller, I would never use GSP for international shipping and as a buyer, I wouldn't buy from a seller who uses GSP.)

Did she send pictures of the damage? 

Someone can confirm but doesn't the GSP warehouse open and repackage items before sending them to the buyers? And if that's the case, is there a possibility that they might have damaged the item? 

You state, _"I feel like closing my PayPal and eBay to avoid this."_ Note that closing your ebay and/or paypal accounts isn't going to do anything to help your case or make it go away. Both sites' TOS have policies that allow them to go to your c.c. or banks to recoup losses should you lose a case and not have funds to cover it.


----------



## whateve

Sugartats said:


> Please can someone help me? I used GSP to send a MaxMara knitted bag to USA. The buyer has requested a return saying it has been damaged. I didn’t realise GSP wouldn’t deal with returns.  I’m devastated and furious as I’ll be £300 out of pocket.
> 
> How do I proceed - do I definitely have to pay for a return? I feel like closing my PayPal and eBay to avoid this. I have till Friday to sort this out.
> 
> Will I get the fees deducted by PayPal and eBay back. This is just awful. [emoji24]


Ask the buyer for pictures of the damage. Ask for pictures of the package if that shows damage. If a package was received damaged by the post office, they will usually put a sticker on it indicating that. If you have proof that the box was damaged, I would call ebay and ask them if GSP should be liable for this.


----------



## Sugartats

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! I don't have any answers but I have a couple of questions. (Personally, as a seller, I would never use GSP for international shipping and as a buyer, I wouldn't buy from a seller who uses GSP.)
> 
> Did she send pictures of the damage?
> 
> Someone can confirm but doesn't the GSP warehouse open and repackage items before sending them to the buyers? And if that's the case, is there a possibility that they might have damaged the item?
> 
> You state, _"I feel like closing my PayPal and eBay to avoid this."_ Note that closing your ebay and/or paypal accounts isn't going to do anything to help your case or make it go away. Both sites' TOS have policies that allow them to go to your c.c. or banks to recoup losses should you lose a case and not have funds to cover it.




I wouldn’t do that. I’m just thinking out loud. *smiles*

I’m just so heart sick at being caught out by a potential scam. I’ve now issued a full refund. She was quick enough to complain but still no pictures. She was so nice prior to sale. Anyhow, you live and learn. I won’t use GSP again. I just thought it was a way eBay helped sellers by shouldering the burden and cost of international post. I should have known better! I get so stressed over things so I’m just going to pretend this didn’t happen and move on. I will be interested in whether the ‘hub’ repackages items. 

Thanks for your help, BeenBurned.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sugartats said:


> I wouldn’t do that. I’m just thinking out loud. *smiles*
> 
> I’m just so heart sick at being caught out by a potential scam. I’ve now issued a full refund. She was quick enough to complain but still no pictures. She was so nice prior to sale. Anyhow, you live and learn. I won’t use GSP again. I just thought it was a way eBay helped sellers by shouldering the burden and cost of international post. I should have known better! I get so stressed over things so I’m just going to pretend this didn’t happen and move on. I will be interested in whether the ‘hub’ repackages items.
> 
> Thanks for your help, BeenBurned.


I would have waited to get the item back before issuing the refund. 

What happens now? Did you request that she return it? Or did you allow her to keep it?


----------



## Sugartats

BeenBurned said:


> I would have waited to get the item back before issuing the refund.
> 
> What happens now? Did you request that she return it? Or did you allow her to keep it?


I would have to pay for the return so cutting my losses. Still no pictures received so I complained to eBay. I know they'll do nothing though. Typical me acting in haste.

The buyer is Maxxeroo with 2878 feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sugartats said:


> I would have to pay for the return so cutting my losses. Still no pictures received so I complained to eBay. I know they'll do nothing though. Typical me acting in haste.
> 
> The buyer is Maxxeroo with 2878 feedback.


Did you consider offering a partial refund before giving the full refund? I do get that you tried to avoid the expense of return shipping but depending on the damage (that may or may not have occurred), a partial might have shut her up.

Shame on maxxeroo. As a seller herself, she should know better. And her feedback left for sellers is scary. I'm sorry she found you.
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=maxxeroo&Dirn=Left+by

ETA: Watch her listings to see if she resells your item.

ETA 2: Any chance this is your Max Mara bag that she listed/sold?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Max-Mara-W...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Sugartats

I didn't think to check her feedback. My bag was new but yes, it's a navy Pasticcino. I so wish I'd gone with my gut instinct as she wanted time to pay and wanted me to reduce my price. 

I offered £200 but she insisted on a refund. That in itself sounds strange.


----------



## mclovesbags

MAGJES said:


> I cannot stand this type of buyer.
> Nor do I understand why someone would take a bag to a “store” to get it authenticated. SAs are NOT authenticators!
> 
> Please if possible post or PM me the name of your buyer.  I sell Celine from time to time in the US and want to add her to my blocked list.  Ugh!  The first thing a buyer should do if they doubt authenticity is to have it authenticated by a PAID expert.  At least if they want to argue authenticity they have a leg to stand on.  I am so tired of reading complaints from buyers that state......the bag “SEEMS” fake.  “Seems” only refers to a buyer’s thoughts and is not a fact.



Hi Magjes,

This is the first time I deal with this kind of buyer  hence my lack of experience and refer them to the store (thought they could look me up in the system since I purchased from them many times).

I have referred her to contact authenticate4u to get it authenticated. She just posted a reply and asked eBay to step in:

Nov. 21 :
Case opened
Comments
I took the bag to get authenticated, and it could not be authenticated for many reasons such as the zipper and inside lining. I cannot bring it to a Celine store because I am not currently staying in a city with one, and they could not verify the bag over the phone because there is no serial number. In addition the provided documentations do not prove that the physical bag I have is related to the receipt, because of a lack of serial #. All I want to do is return the bag, and have the seller stop messaging me everyday in a harassing manner.

I only sent her information and never use abusive/harassing words.

This is her eBay user: nsamman221


----------



## BeenBurned

mclovesbags said:


> Hi Magjes,
> 
> This is the first time I deal with this kind of buyer  hence my lack of experience and refer them to the store (thought they could look me up in the system since I purchased from them many times).
> 
> I have referred her to contact authenticate4u to get it authenticated. She just posted a reply and asked eBay to step in:
> 
> Nov. 21 :
> Case opened
> Comments
> I took the bag to get authenticated, and it could not be authenticated for many reasons such as the zipper and inside lining. I cannot bring it to a Celine store because I am not currently staying in a city with one, and they could not verify the bag over the phone because there is no serial number. In addition the provided documentations do not prove that the physical bag I have is related to the receipt, because of a lack of serial #. All I want to do is return the bag, and have the seller stop messaging me everyday in a harassing manner.
> 
> I only sent her information and never use abusive/harassing words.
> 
> This is her eBay user: nsamman221


I'm so sorry she found you. 

Thanks for the ID! Blocked! http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=nsamman221&Dirn=Left+by


----------



## mclovesbags

BeenBurned said:


> I'm so sorry she found you.
> 
> Thanks for the ID! Blocked! http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=nsamman221&Dirn=Left+by



No problems! I hope no one here have to deal with her in the future!
All I have to do is wait 48 hours for eBay to review the case. I will keep you all updated!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Once you volunteer a refund, they consider the matter ended.  It's very unlikely they will do anything further.


----------



## holiday123

Is it normal for a credit card company to dispute 3 months of charges when you report it stolen?  I have an unauthorized transaction dispute on my PayPal (I should be covered per the policy - eligible, confirmed address, registered in US, shipped within time frame etc) but buyer messages that she did not dispute transaction and that her credit card was cancelled due to theft and she "guesses it's disputing charges." Item was delivered 8/30.  Seems a bit odd a credit card company would just do a blanket dispute on 3 months worth of transactions? And who doesn't check their credit card statements for almost 3 months?


----------



## MAGJES

mclovesbags said:


> Hi Magjes,
> 
> This is the first time I deal with this kind of buyer  hence my lack of experience and refer them to the store (thought they could look me up in the system since I purchased from them many times).
> 
> I have referred her to contact authenticate4u to get it authenticated. She just posted a reply and asked eBay to step in:
> 
> Nov. 21 :
> Case opened
> Comments
> I took the bag to get authenticated, and it could not be authenticated for many reasons such as the zipper and inside lining. I cannot bring it to a Celine store because I am not currently staying in a city with one, and they could not verify the bag over the phone because there is no serial number. In addition the provided documentations do not prove that the physical bag I have is related to the receipt, because of a lack of serial #. All I want to do is return the bag, and have the seller stop messaging me everyday in a harassing manner.
> 
> I only sent her information and never use abusive/harassing words.
> 
> This is her eBay user: nsamman221



Thank you for the ebay ID.

Is the Luggage you sold by any chance the DUNE color?
I’m asking because I know from experience (and told to me by a Celine SA) that some of them were produced without a serial #.  The leather tag is inside the bag but the serial # did not “imprint” and it is unreadable.  I ended up sending mine like that to a consignment to sell for me.......I did not want to deal with a buyer doubting authenticity on ebay for this reason. I even had authenticate4u authenticate it for me but was still decided to forgo ebay,


----------



## Sugartats

@BeenBurned 

She's sent pictures of the so called damage - there's no way it happened in transit. I can't seem to upload a picture to show you. 

As I'm not as nice as you girls, I sent this. Let's face it, she was going to leave a negative anyway so I may as well call her out. 

New message to: maxxeroo 

It looks closed in the picture. How it can be 'damaged' in that (minor if at all) way while the packaging is undamaged is beyond me. The fact you didn't send pictures of the damage to bag and/or packaging immediately speaks volumes. I'll chalk this up to experience. I see by your feedback you're quite au fait with leaving bad feedback for sellers. I'll wait with baited breath to see what you leave for me. Keep the bag and enjoy it. You're obviously a scamming wolf in sheep's clothing. As we say in Scotland, 'get it up ye'.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Is it normal for a credit card company to dispute 3 months of charges when you report it stolen?  I have an unauthorized transaction dispute on my PayPal (I should be covered per the policy - eligible, confirmed address, registered in US, shipped within time frame etc) but buyer messages that she did not dispute transaction and that her credit card was cancelled due to theft and she "guesses it's disputing charges." Item was delivered 8/30.  Seems a bit odd a credit card company would just do a blanket dispute on 3 months worth of transactions? And who doesn't check their credit card statements for almost 3 months?


I don't think so but it may vary by credit card company. When mine has happened, Chase asked me if I had any recurring charges they should allow. I said no, because I couldn't remember any. Then I had an unauthorized charge on Paypal that they let through because I had charged things to Paypal before. The credit card company assumed I had done the charge since I had done business with paypal before. The scammer didn't hack my paypal or ebay accounts, they just used my credit card number for a transaction on ebay. Paypal recognized the credit card number and sent me a confirmation email. At that point, I called Paypal and my credit card company to cancel it. I assume it was canceled in time that the ebay seller didn't send her product to Morocco.

If this had happened with my Bank of America credit card, I doubt they would have let it through. They deny legitimate transactions all the time if I'm not in my home town.

Can't your buyer call her credit card company and tell them this one is legitimate? It doesn't seem right that paypal may have to refund the money if she really charged it.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Is it normal for a credit card company to dispute 3 months of charges when you report it stolen?  I have an unauthorized transaction dispute on my PayPal (I should be covered per the policy - eligible, confirmed address, registered in US, shipped within time frame etc) but buyer messages that she did not dispute transaction and that her credit card was cancelled due to theft and she "guesses it's disputing charges." Item was delivered 8/30.  Seems a bit odd a credit card company would just do a blanket dispute on 3 months worth of transactions? And who doesn't check their credit card statements for almost 3 months?


I had a case recently where my information was stolen, card was cloned and was used at a local mall about 30 miles away.

After the second large charge was attempted (first had gone through), my card company declined the $700 charge and called me to verify whether I was using the card.

When I spoke to them, I approved 2 charges that I made in my home town at the same time the thief was using the card and those 2 legitimate charges (I made) were approved by the company. The previously approved fraudulent charge was reversed on my account and the second had never been approved.)

So in answer to your question (and as also stated by @whateve), not all charges are automatically put into dispute.

You definitely should call paypal, point them to the transaction, the fact that it was "eligible" for seller protection, the shipping label shows it was sent to the name and address on record and it was delivered on (whatever date). They should release the freeze on the funds.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I don't think so but it may vary by credit card company. When mine has happened, Chase asked me if I had any recurring charges they should allow. I said no, because I couldn't remember any. Then I had an unauthorized charge on Paypal that they let through because I had charged things to Paypal before. The credit card company assumed I had done the charge since I had done business with paypal before. The scammer didn't hack my paypal or ebay accounts, they just used my credit card number for a transaction on ebay. Paypal recognized the credit card number and sent me a confirmation email. At that point, I called Paypal and my credit card company to cancel it. I assume it was canceled in time that the ebay seller didn't send her product to Morocco.
> 
> If this had happened with my Bank of America credit card, I doubt they would have let it through. They deny legitimate transactions all the time if I'm not in my home town.
> 
> Can't your buyer call her credit card company and tell them this one is legitimate? It doesn't seem right that paypal may have to refund the money if she really charged it.


I'm sure she can call, but she basically told me to do whatever I needed to dispute the charge back so seems she doesn't want to bother.  I am going to add her message to the case so Paypal can fight for their money.  Of course it's "under review" and I don't see a way to add to the case at the moment...


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I don't think so but it may vary by credit card company. When mine has happened, Chase asked me if I had any recurring charges they should allow. I said no, because I couldn't remember any. Then I had an unauthorized charge on Paypal that they let through because I had charged things to Paypal before. The credit card company assumed I had done the charge since I had done business with paypal before. The scammer didn't hack my paypal or ebay accounts, they just used my credit card number for a transaction on ebay. Paypal recognized the credit card number and sent me a confirmation email. At that point, I called Paypal and my credit card company to cancel it. I assume it was canceled in time that the ebay seller didn't send her product to Morocco.
> 
> If this had happened with my Bank of America credit card, I doubt they would have let it through. They deny legitimate transactions all the time if I'm not in my home town.
> 
> Can't your buyer call her credit card company and tell them this one is legitimate? It doesn't seem right that paypal may have to refund the money if she really charged it.


Double post


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I had a case recently where my information was stolen, card was cloned and was used at a local mall about 30 miles away.
> 
> After the second large charge was attempted (first had gone through), my card company declined the $700 charge and called me to verify whether I was using the card.
> 
> When I spoke to them, I approved 2 charges that I made in my home town at the same time the thief was using the card and those 2 legitimate charges (I made) were approved by the company. The previously approved fraudulent charge was reversed on my account and the second had never been approved.)
> 
> So in answer to your question (and as also stated by @whateve), not all charges are automatically put into dispute.
> 
> You definitely should call paypal, point them to the transaction, the fact that it was "eligible" for seller protection, the shipping label shows it was sent to the name and address on record and it was delivered on (whatever date). They should release the freeze on the funds.


Thanks I'll call them and get them to release.

I recently misplaced my card case and reported 4 credit cards lost to be on the safe side and one card allowed a legitimate charge from Coach to go through and just yesterday Alexa let me buy something from Amazon using another lost card. Luckily no fraudulent charges have gone through so those providers must know I shop at Coach a lot.

My discover card always fraud alerts me on the majority of the legitimate purchases. I rarely use it anymore.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This may be the wrong place to ask, so please feel free to redirect me, but does anyone know the eBay Black Friday deals, maybe from last year? Today is 15% off purchases in-app, but I'm trying to see if there will be any deals that align with my cashback which starts tomorrow haha.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This may be the wrong place to ask, so please feel free to redirect me, but does anyone know the eBay Black Friday deals, maybe from last year? Today is 15% off purchases in-app, but I'm trying to see if there will be any deals that align with my cashback which starts tomorrow haha.


I've never seen them do more than 15%. There might be another one before Christmas.


----------



## mclovesbags

MAGJES said:


> Thank you for the ebay ID.
> 
> Is the Luggage you sold by any chance the DUNE color?
> I’m asking because I know from experience (and told to me by a Celine SA) that some of them were produced without a serial #.  The leather tag is inside the bag but the serial # did not “imprint” and it is unreadable.  I ended up sending mine like that to a consignment to sell for me.......I did not want to deal with a buyer doubting authenticity on ebay for this reason. I even had authenticate4u authenticate it for me but was still decided to forgo ebay,



Mine was this:




Purchased in 2013. I did not pay attention whether there is a serial # or not, but I recalled the nano I bought the same period, has #serial number imprinted.

Still waiting for eBay to review this case, we'll see...


----------



## restricter

Well here’s an Amazon Marketplace horror story.  I bought floor mats and a cargo liner for my new SUV from a seller on Amazon.  The next day, the seller contact me to tell me the cargo liner was backordered for two weeks.  Fine.  Two days later, the floor mats arrive and don’t fit.  I open a return, print out the label and prepare to lug the giant box to UPS.  Imagine my surprise the next day when FedEx arrives to pick up the box.  I sent it off, but not before I snapped a picture of the tracking number and contacted the seller.  They told me the label was for the cargo liner that they hadn’t sent and was supposedly backordered.  An exchange of messages confirmed that they didn’t send a cargo liner and were expecting the returned floor mats.  24 hours after tracking showed they received the floor mats, I had to contact them to ask when to expect my refund.  I was told to expect it the next day.  I still hadn’t received it today (a week later) so I contacted Amazon and opened a case (they call it an A-Z Claim).  

Are you ready?

Check out this message:

Hope all is well and that you had a good Thanksgiving. I just called and left you a voicemail. 
I want to apologize for the delay in the refund. I see that I made an error which caused your refund not to finalize last week before Thanksgiving. 
I understand why you opened an A-Z claim to be sure you receive your money back but Can I ask you to please consider closing the A-Z Claim? 
With this open against us, we'll need to provide documents to Amazon and will delay your refund for about a week - sorry again. 
If you will close the claim, I can refund you in full immediately. 

I did what I should have done before and Googled, found out they sell on eBay (Autonotionsllc) and have AWFUL feedback.

I’m not responding to that message just yet but wouldn’t mind some thoughts from @BeenBurned or @whateve on what I should say if I do respond.  I did call Amazon about this shady behavior but didn’t get far.

By the way, I ended up ordering my liners and mats direct from Weathertech.  It was more expensive but at least it’s a quality product that actually fits.


----------



## holiday123

restricter said:


> Well here’s an Amazon Marketplace horror story.  I bought floor mats and a cargo liner for my new SUV from a seller on Amazon.  The next day, the seller contact me to tell me the cargo liner was backordered for two weeks.  Fine.  Two days later, the floor mats arrive and don’t fit.  I open a return, print out the label and prepare to lug the giant box to UPS.  Imagine my surprise the next day when FedEx arrives to pick up the box.  I sent it off, but not before I snapped a picture of the tracking number and contacted the seller.  They told me the label was for the cargo liner that they hadn’t sent and was supposedly backordered.  An exchange of messages confirmed that they didn’t send a cargo liner and were expecting the returned floor mats.  24 hours after tracking showed they received the floor mats, I had to contact them to ask when to expect my refund.  I was told to expect it the next day.  I still hadn’t received it today (a week later) so I contacted Amazon and opened a case (they call it an A-Z Claim).
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> Check out this message:
> 
> Hope all is well and that you had a good Thanksgiving. I just called and left you a voicemail.
> I want to apologize for the delay in the refund. I see that I made an error which caused your refund not to finalize last week before Thanksgiving.
> I understand why you opened an A-Z claim to be sure you receive your money back but Can I ask you to please consider closing the A-Z Claim?
> With this open against us, we'll need to provide documents to Amazon and will delay your refund for about a week - sorry again.
> If you will close the claim, I can refund you in full immediately.
> 
> I did what I should have done before and Googled, found out they sell on eBay (Autonotionsllc) and have AWFUL feedback.
> 
> I’m not responding to that message just yet but wouldn’t mind some thoughts from @BeenBurned or @whateve on what I should say if I do respond.  I did call Amazon about this shady behavior but didn’t get far.
> 
> By the way, I ended up ordering my liners and mats direct from Weathertech.  It was more expensive but at least it’s a quality product that actually fits.


No advise, but I love love love my Weathertech!


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Well here’s an Amazon Marketplace horror story.  I bought floor mats and a cargo liner for my new SUV from a seller on Amazon.  The next day, the seller contact me to tell me the cargo liner was backordered for two weeks.  Fine.  Two days later, the floor mats arrive and don’t fit.  I open a return, print out the label and prepare to lug the giant box to UPS.  Imagine my surprise the next day when FedEx arrives to pick up the box.  I sent it off, but not before I snapped a picture of the tracking number and contacted the seller.  They told me the label was for the cargo liner that they hadn’t sent and was supposedly backordered.  An exchange of messages confirmed that they didn’t send a cargo liner and were expecting the returned floor mats.  24 hours after tracking showed they received the floor mats, I had to contact them to ask when to expect my refund.  I was told to expect it the next day.  I still hadn’t received it today (a week later) so I contacted Amazon and opened a case (they call it an A-Z Claim).
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> Check out this message:
> 
> Hope all is well and that you had a good Thanksgiving. I just called and left you a voicemail.
> I want to apologize for the delay in the refund. I see that I made an error which caused your refund not to finalize last week before Thanksgiving.
> I understand why you opened an A-Z claim to be sure you receive your money back but Can I ask you to please consider closing the A-Z Claim?
> With this open against us, we'll need to provide documents to Amazon and will delay your refund for about a week - sorry again.
> If you will close the claim, I can refund you in full immediately.
> 
> I did what I should have done before and Googled, found out they sell on eBay (Autonotionsllc) and have AWFUL feedback.
> 
> I’m not responding to that message just yet but wouldn’t mind some thoughts from @BeenBurned or @whateve on what I should say if I do respond.  I did call Amazon about this shady behavior but didn’t get far.
> 
> By the way, I ended up ordering my liners and mats direct from Weathertech.  It was more expensive but at least it’s a quality product that actually fits.


I wouldn't close the claim until I got my refund.


holiday123 said:


> No advise, but I love love love my Weathertech!


I'm so glad I didn't order mine online to save a few bucks! 

We went to a local store and looked at the samples. There was another brand, Husky, that we liked better than Weathertech and it was a little cheaper. So we ordered that one in the cargo liner and Weathertech for the floor mats. They came in the next day. The floor mats were fine but the cargo liner didn't look like the sample in the store. The sample had teeth on the back that we thought would help it stay in place. The actual liner had no teeth and the rep on the phone confirmed it wasn't supposed to have teeth. The store was wonderful. They ordered the Weathertech so we could compare the two, and let us keep whichever one we liked better. We chose the Weathertech, and they let us have it for the price we had paid for Husky. It turned out to be $10 more than Amazon but it was worth it for the service we got.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> I wouldn't close the claim until I got my refund.
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't order mine online to save a few bucks!
> 
> We went to a local store and looked at the samples. There was another brand, Husky, that we liked better than Weathertech and it was a little cheaper. So we ordered that one in the cargo liner and Weathertech for the floor mats. They came in the next day. The floor mats were fine but the cargo liner didn't look like the sample in the store. The sample had teeth on the back that we thought would help it stay in place. The actual liner had no teeth and the rep on the phone confirmed it wasn't supposed to have teeth. The store was wonderful. They ordered the Weathertech so we could compare the two, and let us keep whichever one we liked better. We chose the Weathertech, and they let us have it for the price we had paid for Husky. It turned out to be $10 more than Amazon but it was worth it for the service we got.



Heck no, I’m not closing that claim.  I also reported their shady behavior to Amazon and Amazon is opening an investigation.  Apparently, this seller is already on thin ice.


----------



## Roro

restricter said:


> Well here’s an Amazon Marketplace horror story.  I bought floor mats and a cargo liner for my new SUV from a seller on Amazon.  The next day, the seller contact me to tell me the cargo liner was backordered for two weeks.  Fine.  Two days later, the floor mats arrive and don’t fit.  I open a return, print out the label and prepare to lug the giant box to UPS.  Imagine my surprise the next day when FedEx arrives to pick up the box.  I sent it off, but not before I snapped a picture of the tracking number and contacted the seller.  They told me the label was for the cargo liner that they hadn’t sent and was supposedly backordered.  An exchange of messages confirmed that they didn’t send a cargo liner and were expecting the returned floor mats.  24 hours after tracking showed they received the floor mats, I had to contact them to ask when to expect my refund.  I was told to expect it the next day.  I still hadn’t received it today (a week later) so I contacted Amazon and opened a case (they call it an A-Z Claim).
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> Check out this message:
> 
> Hope all is well and that you had a good Thanksgiving. I just called and left you a voicemail.
> I want to apologize for the delay in the refund. I see that I made an error which caused your refund not to finalize last week before Thanksgiving.
> I understand why you opened an A-Z claim to be sure you receive your money back but Can I ask you to please consider closing the A-Z Claim?
> With this open against us, we'll need to provide documents to Amazon and will delay your refund for about a week - sorry again.
> If you will close the claim, I can refund you in full immediately.
> 
> I did what I should have done before and Googled, found out they sell on eBay (Autonotionsllc) and have AWFUL feedback.
> 
> I’m not responding to that message just yet but wouldn’t mind some thoughts from @BeenBurned or @whateve on what I should say if I do respond.  I did call Amazon about this shady behavior but didn’t get far.
> 
> By the way, I ended up ordering my liners and mats direct from Weathertech.  It was more expensive but at least it’s a quality product that actually fits.



Don't close the claim until you receive the refund.  I have been through this with other sellers.  They all seem somewhat fearful of that open  "A to Z" claim, which makes me believe that it's a strong resource for buyers.  "Providing additional paperwork" and needing more time to do that is a bunch of bull.  The refund is what they have to prove and, if they haven't sent it, there's nothing for them to prove.  Circular reasoning.  Stay strong til the refund appears.  For one of my claims, Amazon provided the refund because the seller never moved on it.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Well here’s an Amazon Marketplace horror story.  I bought floor mats and a cargo liner for my new SUV from a seller on Amazon.  The next day, the seller contact me to tell me the cargo liner was backordered for two weeks.  Fine.  Two days later, the floor mats arrive and don’t fit.  I open a return, print out the label and prepare to lug the giant box to UPS.  Imagine my surprise the next day when FedEx arrives to pick up the box.  I sent it off, but not before I snapped a picture of the tracking number and contacted the seller.  They told me the label was for the cargo liner that they hadn’t sent and was supposedly backordered.  An exchange of messages confirmed that they didn’t send a cargo liner and were expecting the returned floor mats.  24 hours after tracking showed they received the floor mats, I had to contact them to ask when to expect my refund.  I was told to expect it the next day.  I still hadn’t received it today (a week later) so I contacted Amazon and opened a case (they call it an A-Z Claim).
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> Check out this message:
> 
> Hope all is well and that you had a good Thanksgiving. I just called and left you a voicemail.
> I want to apologize for the delay in the refund. I see that I made an error which caused your refund not to finalize last week before Thanksgiving.
> I understand why you opened an A-Z claim to be sure you receive your money back but Can I ask you to please consider closing the A-Z Claim?
> With this open against us, we'll need to provide documents to Amazon and will delay your refund for about a week - sorry again.
> If you will close the claim, I can refund you in full immediately.
> 
> I did what I should have done before and Googled, found out they sell on eBay (Autonotionsllc) and have AWFUL feedback.
> 
> I’m not responding to that message just yet but wouldn’t mind some thoughts from @BeenBurned or @whateve on what I should say if I do respond.  I did call Amazon about this shady behavior but didn’t get far.
> 
> By the way, I ended up ordering my liners and mats direct from Weathertech.  It was more expensive but at least it’s a quality product that actually fits.


_"Dear seller, 

Thank you for the response but I NEVER close claims until after I've received my refund and the payment has cleared. 

What you need to provide to Amazon has nothing to do with me and is between you and Amazon. 

Again, since tracking shows you received my return on (date/time), you need to refund me immediately. 

Thanks for your understanding."_


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

I need another 15 or 20% thing.  I got stuff on my list to get.


----------



## restricter

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> I need another 15 or 20% thing.  I got stuff on my list to get.



I need a money tree...


----------



## baglover1973

Hi ladies and gentleman, wanted to pick your brains on an issue I am having.  I sold a bag on eBay.   Shipped it USPS priority insured and with sig required.  Dropped the package off early on Monday morning at a PostNet that I trust and use all of the time.  Got a receipt for drop off.  So the package was picked up  by USPS and was scanned as accepted about 3 hours after drop off.  Then suddenly the accepted disappeared and the package has no tracking and still says Pre-shipment.  I am super worried.  I am afraid it was scanned by the "not the usual guy who picks up"  and he saw it had $1400 insurance on it and he decided to keep the package. .....Is that possible?  Are all internal scans seen by USPS?  Like I said it showed accepted for about an hour...Please advise.  I spoke to the girl at Post net and she said it wasn't their normal pick up guy and he didn't scan the packages at pick up he just put them in a bin and left....she said she asked him if he was going to scan them and he said he didn't have to....I requested a investigation and have received an email confirming.  I am still hopeful some kind of tracking shows up....can I get some thoughts?


----------



## whateve

baglover1973 said:


> Hi ladies and gentleman, wanted to pick your brains on an issue I am having.  I sold a bag on eBay.   Shipped it USPS priority insured and with sig required.  Dropped the package off early on Monday morning at a PostNet that I trust and use all of the time.  Got a receipt for drop off.  So the package was picked up  by USPS and was scanned as accepted about 3 hours after drop off.  Then suddenly the accepted disappeared and the package has no tracking and still says Pre-shipment.  I am super worried.  I am afraid it was scanned by the "not the usual guy who picks up"  and he saw it had $1400 insurance on it and he decided to keep the package. .....Is that possible?  Are all internal scans seen by USPS?  Like I said it showed accepted for about an hour...Please advise.  I spoke to the girl at Post net and she said it wasn't their normal pick up guy and he didn't scan the packages at pick up he just put them in a bin and left....she said she asked him if he was going to scan them and he said he didn't have to....I requested a investigation and have received an email confirming.  I am still hopeful some kind of tracking shows up....can I get some thoughts?


That sounds like a nightmare! They shouldn't be able to scan it and then make that scan disappear! I don't think the receipt for drop off helps you unless it has the package tracking number on it. If you just dropped it off yesterday, I think it is premature to worry yet. Often my packages take a few days before they get scanned again. I'd be interested to hear what you hear from the investigation.


----------



## baglover1973

whateve said:


> That sounds like a nightmare! They shouldn't be able to scan it and then make that scan disappear! I don't think the receipt for drop off helps you unless it has the package tracking number on it. If you just dropped it off yesterday, I think it is premature to worry yet. Often my packages take a few days before they get scanned again. I'd be interested to hear what you hear from the investigation.


Thanks! I am waiting hopefully and patiently!! Will keep you posted!


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Apologies if this has been asked already but I came across this message when trying to contact a seller about an item...

 "We couldn't find an answer. Unfortunately, due to the high volume of messages this seller has received, they are unable to respond to your question right now. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."

Has anyone ever come across this before, I am interested in purchasing the bag but I need to ask a couple of questions  and I'm not sure how to proceed.


----------



## Catbird9

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Apologies if this has been asked already but I came across this message when trying to contact a seller about an item...
> 
> "We couldn't find an answer. Unfortunately, due to the high volume of messages this seller has received, they are unable to respond to your question right now. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."
> 
> Has anyone ever come across this before, I am interested in purchasing the bag but I need to ask a couple of questions  and I'm not sure how to proceed.



Sellers can opt out of receiving messages from all buyers. Or, they can block specific buyers and not allow those buyers to contact them.

If a seller won't answer questions, I would avoid them.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Catbird9 said:


> Sellers can opt out of receiving messages from all buyers. Or, they can block specific buyers and not allow those buyers to contact them.
> 
> If a seller won't answer questions, I would avoid them.



Thank you, I thought it was strange, the weird thing is I was able to send a message on the app on my iPad. So I'm awaiting a response, definitely will be cautious though. Thanks


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Apologies if this has been asked already but I came across this message when trying to contact a seller about an item...
> 
> "We couldn't find an answer. Unfortunately, due to the high volume of messages this seller has received, they are unable to respond to your question right now. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."
> 
> Has anyone ever come across this before, I am interested in purchasing the bag but I need to ask a couple of questions  and I'm not sure how to proceed.



Some larger sellers just feel they are above everyone and too special to be bothered with little things ...  like customers.

I would simply move on to another seller without a second thought even if you have to wait for another listing to show up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I know this has been asked before but I couldn't find the answer now, how do I search for sold items? Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know this has been asked before but I couldn't find the answer now, how do I search for sold items? Thank you in advance!


In your search, you click on show only "sold listings" The 'show only' is way down at the bottom of the page on the left if you are using a desktop. On a phone, you choose filter results and then look for it.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> In your search, you click on show only "sold listings" The 'show only' is way down at the bottom of the page on the left if you are using a desktop. On a phone, you choose filter results and then look for it.



This is so helpful! I had no idea you could do this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> In your search, you click on show only "sold listings" The 'show only' is way down at the bottom of the page on the left if you are using a desktop. On a phone, you choose filter results and then look for it.


Thank you! I just did this and selected "sold listing only" option. But when I click on one of the results, it only said "the listing has ended." But I can't tell whether it was sold or not. It looks like they include all ended listing too?


----------



## Catbird9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! I just did this and selected "sold listing only" option. But when I click on one of the results, it only said "the listing has ended." But I can't tell whether it was sold or not. It looks like they include all ended listing too?


When you filter your search results on a mobile device and just select "Sold items" it will automatically select "Completed items", but only Sold items are shown (price in green).

If you just select "Completed items," then you will see both Sold and Completed (unsold) items. The sold items will show the sold-for price in green and the completed (unsold) items will show the asking price in black.

ETA: On a desktop device, if you select Sold only it will also check "Completed" but will only show Sold items. If you just check Completed, it will only show Completed (unsold) items.

If I really want to know if an item sold and for how much, I use Watchcount.com.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> If you rely on 'this item was authenticated by Mypoupette' listing statements, read on! Cross-posting from Coach Authentication thread, if better someplace else, lmk.
> Just a heads up that I asked Mypoupette to confirm they authenticated a bag listed by linda*s***stuff and they couldn't say for sure. Apparently they do so many authentications for her that they can't track which ones get listed and can only say they 'most likely did' if she says they did. I was very surprised! Definitely not a new subject, but this was a new-to-me layer.


This is an old post that I've bumped but there's a reason. 

In the past, linda*s***stuff listings often said that they were authenticated by MyPoupette and also in the past, fake Coaches were found to have been "authenticated" and sold. 

Whether she still uses MP or not, I don't know but apparently, she's now also using Real Authentication (RA RealAuthentication) and this is a very obvious fake that was "authenticated" by them. 

From the description, _"This item has been authenticated by Real Authentication. Real Authentication has assessed over 400k preowned designer items both in person and virtually and provides the highest level of expert authentication to companies and individuals alike." _

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wome...ige-Monogram-Canvas-Leather-Trim/202520816648


----------



## whateve

That's pathetic. Pretty obvious to anyone with just a little knowledge about Coach.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> This is an old post that I've bumped but there's a reason.
> 
> In the past, linda*s***stuff listings often said that they were authenticated by MyPoupette and also in the past, fake Coaches were found to have been "authenticated" and sold.
> 
> Whether she still uses MP or not, I don't know but apparently, she's now also using Real Authentication (RA RealAuthentication) and this is a very obvious fake that was "authenticated" by them.
> 
> From the description, _"This item has been authenticated by Real Authentication. Real Authentication has assessed over 400k preowned designer items both in person and virtually and provides the highest level of expert authentication to companies and individuals alike." _
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Wome...ige-Monogram-Canvas-Leather-Trim/202520816648





whateve said:


> That's pathetic. Pretty obvious to anyone with just a little knowledge about Coach.



Amen! That crooked outside pocket just by itself should have been a huge red flag. Not only is the leather trim crooked, but even the zipper is crooked. It looks like the pocket was cut,  positioned and sewn by a six-year old. Which it probably was. And the style number 4153 in the serial belongs to an all-leather shopper-style bag. How much effort does it take to check a bloody style number? There are TEN examples of apparently genuine 4153s currently listed on Ebay. How much time would it take for an alleged professional authenticator to actually LOOK?


----------



## BeenBurned

linda*s***stuff uses both MyPoupette (for some Coach) and Real Authentication (for others), both of whom have been wrong on fakes that should have been recognized as such easily. 

So it's caveat emptor for items from Linda's Stuff and from the MP (My Poupette) and RA(RealAuthentication).


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Legit or not, that's pretty ugly.


----------



## Kidclarke

I just received an email notifying me that one of my items sold to a buyer “Intercommerce Korea ezcommerce2”

From what I understand this is a forwarding service, is there anything I should be worried about? I’m having a bad time finding info on my phone, most of it claims scam but I remember reading here that buyers like these are simply just a forwarding service. PayPal says seller protection eligible (the address is in the US) so I assume it’s okay to send? Sorry just being a little paranoid, eBay keeps throwing me curveballs!


----------



## Catbird9

Kidclarke said:


> I just received an email notifying me that one of my items sold to a buyer “Intercommerce Korea ezcommerce2”
> 
> From what I understand this is a forwarding service, is there anything I should be worried about? I’m having a bad time finding info on my phone, most of it claims scam but I remember reading here that buyers like these are simply just a forwarding service. PayPal says seller protection eligible (the address is in the US) so I assume it’s okay to send? Sorry just being a little paranoid, eBay keeps throwing me curveballs!


I've had a few sales that went to buyers in China via freight forwarding services. I had no problems. As long as you ship to the address PayPal indicates, you're eligible for seller protection. EBay buyer protection doesn't cover the buyer if they use a third party shipper.


----------



## Kidclarke

Catbird9 said:


> I've had a few sales that went to buyers in China via freight forwarding services. I had no problems. As long as you ship to the address PayPal indicates, you're eligible for seller protection. EBay buyer protection doesn't cover the buyer if they use a third party shipper.


Thank you!  Now I can ship with peace of mind.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have experience with creating an EEI account and obtaining an ITN number in order to return an ebay purchase valued over $2500? 
I am so confused.

I purchased a pair of earrings from a large shop in Japan and decided to return them.
The shop accepted the return and sent me a message saying that since the item is above $2500 value, EEI (Electronic Export Information) registration is required by American law and told me to use the following URL to complete EEI registration with AES Direct.
http://www.census.gov/foreign-trade/aes/transitiontoace/index.html 

They say once I complete the EEI, I will receive an ITN (Intenal Transaction Number). Once they have my ITN they can send me a return shipping label to return the item.

I have spent hours on the AES Direct website and followed the link to registering with EEI, but it is just taking me around in circles. The AES filing/EEI filing seems to be a place to sign up and register for businesses who export and I don't see an option for a private individual returning goods. Does anyone know of an appropriate pathway or option for a customer returning a product to a business through this system?

Thank you for any ideas!


----------



## Catbird9

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have experience with creating an EEI account and obtaining an ITN number in order to return an ebay purchase valued over $2500?
> I am so confused.
> 
> I purchased a pair of earrings from a large shop in Japan and decided to return them.
> The shop accepted the return and sent me a message saying that since the item is above $2500 value, EEI (Electronic Export Information) registration is required by American law and told me to use the following URL to complete EEI registration with AES Direct.
> http://www.census.gov/foreign-trade/aes/transitiontoace/index.html
> 
> They say once I complete the EEI, I will receive an ITN (Intenal Transaction Number). Once they have my ITN they can send me a return shipping label to return the item.
> 
> I have spent hours on the AES Direct website and followed the link to registering with EEI, but it is just taking me around in circles. The AES filing/EEI filing seems to be a place to sign up and register for businesses who export and I don't see an option for a private individual returning goods. Does anyone know of an appropriate pathway or option for a customer returning a product to a business through this system?
> 
> Thank you for any ideas!


How was the item originally shipped to you? What documents came with the shipment (commercial invoice? customs declaration? return label?)

Bottom line: Your seller should handle the creation of the return label from their end. I would circle back to them on this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have experience with creating an EEI account and obtaining an ITN number in order to return an ebay purchase valued over $2500?
> I am so confused.
> 
> I purchased a pair of earrings from a large shop in Japan and decided to return them.
> The shop accepted the return and sent me a message saying that since the item is above $2500 value, EEI (Electronic Export Information) registration is required by American law and told me to use the following URL to complete EEI registration with AES Direct.
> http://www.census.gov/foreign-trade/aes/transitiontoace/index.html
> 
> They say once I complete the EEI, I will receive an ITN (Intenal Transaction Number). Once they have my ITN they can send me a return shipping label to return the item.
> 
> I have spent hours on the AES Direct website and followed the link to registering with EEI, but it is just taking me around in circles. The AES filing/EEI filing seems to be a place to sign up and register for businesses who export and I don't see an option for a private individual returning goods. Does anyone know of an appropriate pathway or option for a customer returning a product to a business through this system?
> 
> Thank you for any ideas!


One thing worries me about this is that you are not exporting goods. You are returning goods to their origin. And the Japanese customs is very restrict. If goods is not marked as a return, it will be subject to duties and taxes, which neither you nor the seller should be paying. Seller should create a return label and the parcel needs to be clearly marked as "return to seller". It is very confusing! Sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## nicole0612

Catbird9 said:


> How was the item originally shipped to you? What documents came with the shipment (commercial invoice? customs declaration? return label?)
> Bottom line: Your seller should handle the creation of the return label from their end. I would circle back to them on this.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> One thing worries me about this is that you are not exporting goods. You are returning goods to their origin. And the Japanese customs is very restrict. If goods is not marked as a return, it will be subject to duties and taxes, which neither you nor the seller should be paying. Seller should create a return label and the parcel needs to be clearly marked as "return to seller". It is very confusing! Sorry you have to go through this!



Thank you both.
It was shipped via FedEx to me, the seller definitely did not declare the value because I did not pay any customs (and it was FedEx and not USPS, so I would have been asked to pay customs if it was declared).  I will have to check the box at home to see if there was a commercial invoice or customs declaration. There was no return label. 
I emailed the seller yesterday asking if I could purchase my own return label and send it to them, because I don't mind paying a couple hundred for shipping, but I don't want to lose thousands by not returning it on time. However, I did not get a response back.
I just called Ebay concierge and they told me that I can purchase my own label with signature confirmation, upload the tracking to Ebay (and that I would be reimbursed for the shipping cost eventually, but whether this actually happens is not a big concern for me, since I was prepared to pay my own shipping). I will go through FedEx, because they are usually the most helpful with paperwork assistance. 
Does this sound like an appropriate plan? I know that ebay CS sometimes gives out misinformation.
Also, I should marking it as "Returned goods" on the customs forms and write "Return to seller" on the box?  THANK YOU FOR THIS TIP @xiangxiang0731 ! Do you think I would still declare a value, or does the "returned goods" designation take the place of a value declaration?


----------



## Addicted to bags

How can a seller simultaneously sell something for a fixed price and run an auction on the item? Perhaps it's not the same handbag but the photo is the same.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item3d7c1026bb:g:aQIAAOSwPAJcB~DW:rk:44:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item3d7c0f2d7b:g:aQIAAOSwPAJcB~DW:rk:45:pf:0


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> How can a seller simultaneously sell something for a fixed price and run an auction on the item? Perhaps it's not the same handbag but the photo is the same.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item3d7c1026bb:g:aQIAAOSwPAJcB~DW:rk:44:pf:0
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item3d7c0f2d7b:g:aQIAAOSwPAJcB~DW:rk:45:pf:0


I assume she thinks she can end one listing if it sells on the other. Maybe she doesn't realize she will have to pay FVF on the auction bid if she sells it on the other listing.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

nicole0612 said:


> I emailed the seller yesterday asking if I could purchase my own return label and send it to them, because I don't mind paying a couple hundred for shipping, but I don't want to lose thousands by not returning it on time. However, I did not get a response back.


In a situation like that, wouldn't it better to list them for sale?


----------



## nicole0612

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> In a situation like that, wouldn't it better to list them for sale?



The item was $3,500, so selling fees would be more than the price of shipping the item back. Regardless, I don’t sell on eBay, I only buy, so no one would buy such an expensive item from a seller without history like me. Thanks for your idea though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both.
> It was shipped via FedEx to me, the seller definitely did not declare the value because I did not pay any customs (and it was FedEx and not USPS, so I would have been asked to pay customs if it was declared).  I will have to check the box at home to see if there was a commercial invoice or customs declaration. There was no return label.
> I emailed the seller yesterday asking if I could purchase my own return label and send it to them, because I don't mind paying a couple hundred for shipping, but I don't want to lose thousands by not returning it on time. However, I did not get a response back.
> I just called Ebay concierge and they told me that I can purchase my own label with signature confirmation, upload the tracking to Ebay (and that I would be reimbursed for the shipping cost eventually, but whether this actually happens is not a big concern for me, since I was prepared to pay my own shipping). I will go through FedEx, because they are usually the most helpful with paperwork assistance.
> Does this sound like an appropriate plan? I know that ebay CS sometimes gives out misinformation.
> Also, I should marking it as "Returned goods" on the customs forms and write "Return to seller" on the box?  THANK YOU FOR THIS TIP @xiangxiang0731 ! Do you think I would still declare a value, or does the "returned goods" designation take the place of a value declaration?


Sorry I don't know the answer for sure. I think maybe you should declare according to the original paperwork sent by the seller.


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry I don't know the answer for sure. I think maybe you should declare according to the original paperwork sent by the seller.



I actually sent it back tonight with insurance and signature confirmation. The seller gave me their address and I wrote several times across the box “Return goods to seller” and Fedex also stated that in the customs paperwork. I greatly appreciate your advice!


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> I actually sent it back tonight with insurance and signature confirmation. The seller gave me their address and I wrote several times across the box “Return goods to seller” and Fedex also stated that in the customs paperwork. I greatly appreciate your advice!


Good luck! Come and update us if you can.


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good luck! Come and update us if you can.



I will! I also received the customs bill in the mail yesterday, so the seller did follow the proper channels. I am glad I photographed my return shipping documentation in order to appeal the customs bill.


----------



## AirJewels

This is a pretty basic question but I haven’t bought anything on eBay in ages. What do you do if you purchase something and the seller just never ships it? The purchase was made about a week ago and I messaged the seller for a status update and they never responded. I didn’t see an option to file a claim anywhere but I could have overlooked it.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

You have to wait until the latest estimated delivery date.  Not all sellers mark items as shipped or use tracking.


----------



## BeenBurned

AirJewels said:


> This is a pretty basic question but I haven’t bought anything on eBay in ages. What do you do if you purchase something and the seller just never ships it? The purchase was made about a week ago and I messaged the seller for a status update and they never responded. I didn’t see an option to file a claim anywhere but I could have overlooked it.





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> You have to wait until the latest estimated delivery date.  Not all sellers mark items as shipped or use tracking.


And afte that time, you can go tot he transaction and open a non-receipt dispute. Seller will also get notice of the dispute and will have to respond.


----------



## mclovesbags

MAGJES said:


> Thank you for the ebay ID.
> 
> Is the Luggage you sold by any chance the DUNE color?
> I’m asking because I know from experience (and told to me by a Celine SA) that some of them were produced without a serial #.  The leather tag is inside the bag but the serial # did not “imprint” and it is unreadable.  I ended up sending mine like that to a consignment to sell for me.......I did not want to deal with a buyer doubting authenticity on ebay for this reason. I even had authenticate4u authenticate it for me but was still decided to forgo ebay,



Hello all, 

Just to provide an update on this, after a long 1.5 month, finally eBay closed this case in favor of seller (me).

Long story short, eBay forced me to create a shipping label for the buyer to return. The shipping label including insurance for full amount of the bag cost US$87.75 (from USPS website). Since I live outside of US, I was unable to create the shipping label myself and have to send her the money so she can post it. Provided this quote to the buyer and she did not agree. She 'claimed' that she went to her local post office and get the same shipping service and got quoted US$150 and asked me to send the money to her PayPal account. The amount she quoted did not make sense, so I have to a friend of a friend to help me with creating the return label. 

Finally got the label and sent it to her 2 weeks ago. She has 10 days to ship the item back and yesterday was the deadline. She failed to ship the item back in time, so eBay reviewed the case and close the case in my favor.

I think she was just trying to 'scam' me the return shipping cost, as eBay won't be able to hold any fees on her PayPal account. If I sent her the money for return shipping, I doubt she'd return the bag.

Oh well, finally it's over and I can now sleep peacefully at night. 
Lessons learned: NEVER EVER SELL ON EBAY again! 

Thank you all for your advice and help!  

Have a good day (night)!


----------



## smallfry

What are your thoughts, please?  A new user who just signed up with eBay today (zero feedback) did a BIN on one of my items.  Her eBay ID has a string of random characters after the first 3 letters of her last name.  It makes me nervous.  

Here's what her ID looks like (not exact, to protect her identity) : jdoe1234-rd34jklm

PayPal says her shipping address is confirmed, but she is unverified.  

@BeenBurned, hope you don't mind me tagging you, but you are the expert


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

mclovesbags said:


> Lessons learned: NEVER EVER SELL ON EBAY again!



Close.  Never sell (or buy) anything you can't afford to lose.



smallfry said:


> What are your thoughts, please?



Value of the item?


----------



## restricter

Okay, what the heck is this?!  This is a new one on me.  Anyone ever see anything like this before?


----------



## smallfry

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Value of the item?


  $165.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Okay, what the heck is this?!  This is a new one on me.  Anyone ever see anything like this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276730


lol!


----------



## whateve

smallfry said:


> What are your thoughts, please?  A new user who just signed up with eBay today (zero feedback) did a BIN on one of my items.  Her eBay ID has a string of random characters after the first 3 letters of her last name.  It makes me nervous.
> 
> Here's what her ID looks like (not exact, to protect her identity) : jdoe1234-rd34jklm
> 
> PayPal says her shipping address is confirmed, but she is unverified.
> 
> @BeenBurned, hope you don't mind me tagging you, but you are the expert


I've sold to zero feedback buyers often. Ebay creates these IDs randomly if the user doesn't create one herself. Ebay allows people to buy without creating an account, and then it creates an account for them, just like this. Paypal does something similar. I sold to someone recently who told me she had been on ebay for years, but for some reason, it wouldn't let her sign in, so she checked out as a guest. In my opinion, this buyer isn't any more risky than any other buyer on ebay.


----------



## smallfry

whateve said:


> I've sold to zero feedback buyers often. Ebay creates these IDs randomly if the user doesn't create one herself. Ebay allows people to buy without creating an account, and then it creates an account for them, just like this. Paypal does something similar. I sold to someone recently who told me she had been on ebay for years, but for some reason, it wouldn't let her sign in, so she checked out as a guest. In my opinion, this buyer isn't any more risky than any other buyer on ebay.


Oh, ok, thank you very much whateve!


----------



## smallfry

smallfry said:


> What are your thoughts, please?  A new user who just signed up with eBay today (zero feedback) did a BIN on one of my items.  Her eBay ID has a string of random characters after the first 3 letters of her last name.  It makes me nervous.
> 
> Here's what her ID looks like (not exact, to protect her identity) : jdoe1234-rd34jklm
> 
> PayPal says her shipping address is confirmed, but she is unverified.
> 
> @BeenBurned, hope you don't mind me tagging you, but you are the expert





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Close.  Never sell (or buy) anything you can't afford to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Value of the item?


  $165



whateve said:


> I've sold to zero feedback buyers often. Ebay creates these IDs randomly if the user doesn't create one herself. Ebay allows people to buy without creating an account, and then it creates an account for them, just like this. Paypal does something similar. I sold to someone recently who told me she had been on ebay for years, but for some reason, it wouldn't let her sign in, so she checked out as a guest. In my opinion, this buyer isn't any more risky than any other buyer on ebay.



Just wanted to add that I messaged the buyer through eBay and at the email address shown on the PayPal invoice and haven't heard back yet.  My message to her was that I wanted to confirm her purchase as she was a brand new user, and I asked her to respond.  

If there wasn't so many scam stories out there, I wouldn't be so concerned.  But I'd rather get a negative mark on eBay than have to be out the money, and more importantly, have to go through a dispute during the holidays.  Too stressful!  I'll wait to hear from her later, and if I don't, I'll probably just refund and cancel the sale.


----------



## BeenBurned

smallfry said:


> What are your thoughts, please?  A new user who just signed up with eBay today (zero feedback) did a BIN on one of my items.  Her eBay ID has a string of random characters after the first 3 letters of her last name.  It makes me nervous.
> 
> Here's what her ID looks like (not exact, to protect her identity) : jdoe1234-rd34jklm
> 
> PayPal says her shipping address is confirmed, but she is unverified.
> 
> @BeenBurned, hope you don't mind me tagging you, but you are the expert





smallfry said:


> If there wasn't so many scam stories out there, I wouldn't be so concerned.


Keep in mind though that there are zillions of smooth transactions that you never hear about.

People don't come here to post when a sale or purchase goes as expected. They only come here when the sh!t hits the fan so it seems like there are a lot more scams than there are.

I've made quite a few sales to people with those computer generated ebay IDs and when they pay, their paypal email address is a legitimate one, usually their name/hubby's name/family member, etc. I can say that I've never had a newbie scammer with a computer generated ID.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Okay, what the heck is this?!  This is a new one on me.  Anyone ever see anything like this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276730


No!

Is that message in your messages on your "my ebay?"

ETA: I just looked up the seller and apparently, that message is a way of saying they're part of "Ebay Authenticate."

If you click on the "Learn more" it'll show you.


*Shop with confidence*
Authenticity verified
This item’s authenticity has been verified. Guaranteed by eBay. Learn more- opens in new window or tab

eBay Money Back Guarantee
Get the item you ordered or get your money back. Learn more- opens in new window or tab
*Seller information*
idonowidont (892 )
100% Positive feedback


 Save this Seller
Contact seller
Visit store
See other items


----------



## BeenBurned

mclovesbags said:


> Just to provide an update on this, after a long 1.5 month, finally eBay closed this case in favor of seller (me).
> 
> Long story short, eBay forced me to create a shipping label for the buyer to return. The shipping label including insurance for full amount of the bag cost US$87.75 (from USPS website). Since I live outside of US, I was unable to create the shipping label myself and have to send her the money so she can post it. Provided this quote to the buyer and she did not agree. She 'claimed' that she went to her local post office and get the same shipping service and got quoted US$150 and asked me to send the money to her PayPal account. The amount she quoted did not make sense, so I have to a friend of a friend to help me with creating the return label.
> 
> Finally got the label and sent it to her 2 weeks ago. She has 10 days to ship the item back and yesterday was the deadline. She failed to ship the item back in time, so eBay reviewed the case and close the case in my favor.
> 
> I think she was just trying to 'scam' me the return shipping cost, as eBay won't be able to hold any fees on her PayPal account. If I sent her the money for return shipping, I doubt she'd return the bag.
> 
> Oh well, finally it's over and I can now sleep peacefully at night.
> Lessons learned: NEVER EVER SELL ON EBAY again!
> 
> Thank you all for your advice and help!
> 
> Have a good day (night)!



I had a similar case (with a much smaller shipping cost) where I'd sent the US buyer a shipping label (about $10 worth) and never got the item back. In my case, buyer complained of smoke odor although there was none. I think she was hoping I'd just refund her and let her keep the bag.

Anyway, the minute the time passed by which she was supposed to return it, I messaged and called ebay, showed the shipping label, had them see that tracking showed no movement and that she didn't return. They immediately closed the case in my favor.

I would never recommend sending money ahead of time. I'd rather reimburse the buyer's return shipping cost plus a "bonus" for inconvenience if necessary. I understand that the buyer doesn't want to be out money but it would be too easy for the buyer to just skip with the money and not return.

ETA: BTW, block that buyer and watch for new IDs from the same city/state trying to buy from you. In my case, the buyer had been blocked and opened 2 more different (but similar) IDs to try to get back at me.


----------



## smallfry

BeenBurned said:


> Keep in mind though that there are zillions of smooth transactions that you never hear about.
> 
> People don't come here to post when a sale or purchase goes as expected. They only come here when the sh!t hits the fan so it seems like there are a lot more scams than there are.
> 
> I've made quite a few sales to people with those computer generated ebay IDs and when they pay, their paypal email address is a legitimate one, usually their name/hubby's name/family member, etc. I can say that I've never had a newbie scammer with a computer generated ID.


Thanks BeenBurned!  You are very much appreciated 

She actually emailed me back this morning and confirmed, so I sent out the package today.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> No!
> 
> Is that message in your messages on your "my ebay?"
> 
> ETA: I just looked up the seller and apparently, that message is a way of saying they're part of "Ebay Authenticate."
> 
> If you click on the "Learn more" it'll show you.
> 
> 
> *Shop with confidence*
> Authenticity verified
> This item’s authenticity has been verified. Guaranteed by eBay. Learn more- opens in new window or tab
> 
> eBay Money Back Guarantee
> Get the item you ordered or get your money back. Learn more- opens in new window or tab
> *Seller information*
> idonowidont (892 )
> 100% Positive feedback
> 
> 
> Save this Seller
> Contact seller
> Visit store
> See other items



No, that’s a message that was included with their offer for my item.  Creepy!


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> No, that’s a message that was included with their offer for my item.  Creepy!


If buyers ask a question, the seller can respond with an offer.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> If buyers ask a question, the seller can respond with an offer.



I know but that was a weird ‘question’ for them to include.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Quick question for anyone with an ebay store.  I'm considering either the "basic" or "starter" store, but I can't find the answer to this one question....

Do we get our 50 free listings per month, IN ADDITION to the listings we pay for when we sign up for a store?

Or, do we JUST get the ebay store listings & essentially give up those 50 free listings per month?


----------



## Addicted to bags

This bag was originally listed for $1,390 but the seller increased the price to $1,540
because of **I have relisted this handbag due to an unauthorized purchase from the previous buyer's account.** Does anyone have a guess as to what this means and why the seller would push up the price by $150? Trying to learn all I can about selling on ebay so curious about this sellers thinking. TIA

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Loewe-Smal...h=item260d8e3b71:g:vZsAAOSwDlRcFzBj:rk:4:pf:0


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> This bag was originally listed for $1,390 but the seller increased the price to $1,540
> because of **I have relisted this handbag due to an unauthorized purchase from the previous buyer's account.** Does anyone have a guess as to what this means and why the seller would push up the price by $150? Trying to learn all I can about selling on ebay so curious about this sellers thinking. TIA
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Loewe-Smal...h=item260d8e3b71:g:vZsAAOSwDlRcFzBj:rk:4:pf:0


There is really no reason. I imagine an unauthorized purchase means that the buyer claimed she didn't really buy the bag, that her ebay account or her credit card was hacked. I doubt the seller would lose much money on that unless she had already shipped, and if that had happened, how did she get the bag back? Ebay and paypal would have refunded the fees in a case like this.

ETA: the only other thing I can think of is that maybe she didn't ask for the fees back from ebay, and didn't know she could or should. The price increase seems to be just about the 10% ebay charges.


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> This bag was originally listed for $1,390 but the seller increased the price to $1,540
> because of **I have relisted this handbag due to an unauthorized purchase from the previous buyer's account.** Does anyone have a guess as to what this means and why the seller would push up the price by $150? Trying to learn all I can about selling on ebay so curious about this sellers thinking. TIA
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Loewe-Smal...h=item260d8e3b71:g:vZsAAOSwDlRcFzBj:rk:4:pf:0





whateve said:


> There is really no reason. I imagine an unauthorized purchase means that the buyer claimed she didn't really buy the bag, that her ebay account or her credit card was hacked. I doubt the seller would lose much money on that unless she had already shipped, and if that had happened, how did she get the bag back? Ebay and paypal would have refunded the fees in a case like this.
> 
> ETA: the only other thing I can think of is that maybe she didn't ask for the fees back from ebay, and didn't know she could or should. The price increase seems to be just about the 10% ebay charges.


While @whateve's explanation is perfectly reasonable and probably the actual reason she raised the price, it's possible that the seller raised the price to give herself more wiggle room for offers, or maybe even "just because."

Sellers can do whatever they want with their prices as far as raising, lowering, leaving the same, etc. 

If this is an item you're interested in, have you considered emailing the seller to ask why she raised it and whether she'd consider the previous price she'd listed at?


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeenBurned said:


> While @whateve's explanation is perfectly reasonable and probably the actual reason she raised the price, it's possible that the seller raised the price to give herself more wiggle room for offers, or maybe even "just because."
> 
> Sellers can do whatever they want with their prices as far as raising, lowering, leaving the same, etc.
> 
> If this is an item you're interested in, have you considered emailing the seller to ask why she raised it and whether she'd consider the previous price she'd listed at?


Thanks for your thoughts. Actually I wasn't considering it but I had been keeping an eye out for all the Loewe puzzle bags as there have been a lot of counterfeits of this bag and I'm working with ebay to report the counterfeits as soon as they pop up. So in the course of keeping an eye out I noticed that this bag had gone up in price and was curious enough to look at her listing again. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Sellers can do whatever they want with their prices as far as raising, lowering, leaving the same, etc.


Sorry. I'd had another thought that I forgot to mention in my previous reply.

As unlikely as it may seem, buyers are often more apt to act on a higher priced item, sometimes assuming that if the price is low that the item is fake. 

I had this experience myself as a seller. Several years ago, I was selling an LV bag and had listed and relisted it for many months. I couldn't wrap my head around the fact that others in worse condition, higher prices and blurry pictures were selling and mine sat without any nibbles. 

At the suggestion of a wise person, I raised the price by about $100 and it sold within a week at full price. 

Perhaps someone made that suggestion to her.


----------



## beekmanhill

Just asking for general opinion, is it worth selling a Cartier watch on eBay these days, after reading all the precautions to take etc provided on this forum?    I've been really lowballed at Tourneau and I'd like to net more than they are offering me.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Only YOU can answer that based on your own risk tolerance.  There are a great many very expensive items bought and sold every day with no problems.

But as the saying goes, if you can't afford to lose it, don't list it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Thanks.  I was a regular seller for about three years while paring down my possessions.   Maximum price of anything I sold was about $1500 I think.   Haven't tried to sell anything for about two years, and am now a bit leery.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

There is good reason to be leery with so many of the changes they've made, but most still go well.


----------



## noshoepolish

beekmanhill said:


> Just asking for general opinion, is it worth selling a Cartier watch on eBay these days, after reading all the precautions to take etc provided on this forum?    I've been really lowballed at Tourneau and I'd like to net more than they are offering me.



I had a watch I sold to a jeweler down in Florida.  Probably lost a ton of money but it wasn’t selling on eBay and I needed the cash.  
https://www.grayandsons.com

It was easier than worrying about scammers.


----------



## beekmanhill

noshoepolish said:


> I had a watch I sold to a jeweler down in Florida.  Probably lost a ton of money but it wasn’t selling on eBay and I needed the cash.
> https://www.grayandsons.com
> 
> It was easier than worrying about scammers.



Thank you. I'm going to request a quote from them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I think I'm looking at a handbag listing being sold by a 1st time seller. Looking at the fb everything is showing a buyer history. So this person appears to have 2 listings of a high value bag for different prices. The listing that pops up is for $5990 and when I went to look at their fb history it also shows if they have anything else to sell and it's the same bag but with a listing price of $5490. I've sent them an inquiry email thru Ebay but I'm curious as to how this would be handled? I'm assuming they re-thought their price but the lower price is still active.


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> I think I'm looking at a handbag listing being sold by a 1st time seller. Looking at the fb everything is showing a buyer history. So this person appears to have 2 listings of a high value bag for different prices. The listing that pops up is for $5990 and when I went to look at their fb history it also shows if they have anything else to sell and it's the same bag but with a listing price of $5490. I've sent them an inquiry email thru Ebay but I'm curious as to how this would be handled? I'm assuming they re-thought their price but the lower price is still active.


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying but I wouldn't do anything without verifying that the item is authentic, that the seller's pictures aren't stolen from another source and that the seller isn't part of a group of scammers.

Do you mind posting a link to the listing or seller?


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying but I wouldn't do anything without verifying that the item is authentic, that the seller's pictures aren't stolen from another source and that the seller isn't part of a group of scammers.
> 
> Do you mind posting a link to the listing or seller?


Here ya go. This is the listing that pops up when I look for that style. If you go to the seller, you'll see the other listing for $5490. Hope this makes sense. The seller has not responded to me yet but I'll keep checking into ebay,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Authe...rentrq:02e410391680ac1d3bcb4a6afff70999|iid:1


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Here ya go. This is the listing that pops up when I look for that style. If you go to the seller, you'll see the other listing for $5490. Hope this makes sense. The seller has not responded to me yet but I'll keep checking into ebay,
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Authentic-HERMES-Lindy-26-7T-Evercolor-Leather-SHW/382678641382?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=838a8f71e03d47e5944bb310aa6bb97c&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=382701454503&itm=382678641382&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:004a0eb3-0cc3-11e9-bb49-74dbd180d386|parentrq:02e410391680ac1d3bcb4a6afff70999|iid:1


Being a new seller, she probably doesn't realize she made two listings. I see this a lot with new sellers. It's possible that one of the times she went to revise it, she clicked on sell similar instead of revise.

ETA: Ebay's system is supposed to prevent duplicate listings but she avoided this by changing the title.


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> Here ya go. This is the listing that pops up when I look for that style. If you go to the seller, you'll see the other listing for $5490. Hope this makes sense. The seller has not responded to me yet but I'll keep checking into ebay,
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Authentic-HERMES-Lindy-26-7T-Evercolor-Leather-SHW/382678641382?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=838a8f71e03d47e5944bb310aa6bb97c&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=382701454503&itm=382678641382&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:004a0eb3-0cc3-11e9-bb49-74dbd180d386|parentrq:02e410391680ac1d3bcb4a6afff70999|iid:1


You're correct. Both listings appear to be for the same item. If interested, ask the seller why she has 2 listings for the same bag and if perhaps she has 2 bags. (That's a red flag if she has 2 of them!)

Also, there's no way I'd buy that bag without verifying authenticity on either of both AT Hermes and/or Bababebi. That way you'll also know whether the pictures in the listings are adequate for authenticating. 



whateve said:


> Being a new seller, she probably doesn't realize she made two listings. I see this a lot with new sellers. It's possible that one of the times she went to revise it, she clicked on sell similar instead of revise.
> 
> ETA: Ebay's system is supposed to prevent duplicate listings but she avoided this by changing the title.


And the price was changed too.

(I believe a seller can run the same item as an auction and a BIN but if the auction gets a bid and someone BINs, the seller can run into problems.


----------



## nicole0612

Do all items on eBay now have sales tax added to the price at checkout? I have purchased 2 items since the 1st of the year and both had my states 10% sales tax added once I was on the checkout page. One seller was in Canada and the other in a different US state. I knew that stricter sales tax laws were going into effect this year, but I didn’t realize it would apply to all online shopping including ebay.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

nicole0612 said:


> Do all items on eBay now have sales tax added to the price at checkout? I have purchased 2 items since the 1st of the year and both had my states 10% sales tax added once I was on the checkout page. One seller was in Canada and the other in a different US state. I knew that stricter sales tax laws were going into effect this year, but I didn’t realize it would apply to all online shopping including ebay.



Sales Taxes are assessed based on the buyer's address and/or ship to or delivery locations, not on where the seller is.  If your state has/had a sales or use tax, you have been required by law to report those purchases and pay the sales/use tax yourself.

Since so many states had been getting robbed of revenue by people buying off the web and so few buyers were reporting and paying them as required, many have now enacted laws requiring sites to collect and remit sales tax.  Those websites are doing you a favor by relieving you of the responsibility.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Do all items on eBay now have sales tax added to the price at checkout? I have purchased 2 items since the 1st of the year and both had my states 10% sales tax added once I was on the checkout page. One seller was in Canada and the other in a different US state. I knew that stricter sales tax laws were going into effect this year, but I didn’t realize it would apply to all online shopping including ebay.


I haven't noticed it. I'm really surprised a seller in Canada would collect sales tax for your state. I hadn't heard of ebay implementing anything to collect sales tax for sellers that aren't doing it on their own. I doubt smaller sellers would be doing this. I believe the seller would have to register with every state that collected sales tax in order to do it.


----------



## Catbird9

nicole0612 said:


> Do all items on eBay now have sales tax added to the price at checkout? I have purchased 2 items since the 1st of the year and both had my states 10% sales tax added once I was on the checkout page. One seller was in Canada and the other in a different US state. I knew that stricter sales tax laws were going into effect this year, but I didn’t realize it would apply to all online shopping including ebay.





N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Sales Taxes are assessed based on the buyer's address and/or ship to or delivery locations, not on where the seller is.  If your state has/had a sales or use tax, you have been required by law to report those purchases and pay the sales/use tax yourself.
> 
> Since so many states had been getting robbed of revenue by people buying off the web and so few buyers were reporting and paying them as required, many have now enacted laws requiring sites to collect and remit sales tax.  Those websites are doing you a favor by relieving you of the responsibility.





whateve said:


> I haven't noticed it. I'm really surprised a seller in Canada would collect sales tax for your state. I hadn't heard of ebay implementing anything to collect sales tax for sellers that aren't doing it on their own. I doubt smaller sellers would be doing this. I believe the seller would have to register with every state that collected sales tax in order to do it.



eBay is now collecting sales tax for some U.S. states. See the full list here:
https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/taxes-import-charges?id=4121

And more info here:
https://community.ebay.com/t5/Annou...net-Sales-Tax-may-apply-to-your/ba-p/28962962


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> eBay is now collecting sales tax for some U.S. states. See the full list here:
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/taxes-import-charges?id=4121
> 
> And more info here:
> https://community.ebay.com/t5/Annou...net-Sales-Tax-may-apply-to-your/ba-p/28962962


Interesting! That explains it. I wonder when they are going to add California.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Interesting! That explains it. I wonder when they are going to add California.



Hopefully, never!

The "use tax" issue is discussed here:
https://blog.taxjar.com/use-tax-notice-report-laws/

"Use tax “notice and report” laws have been in the news quite a bit lately. This post will go over what these laws are, why online sellers should get educated about them, and which states have currently enacted notice and report laws."


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you for all of the helpful info about the new sales tax details. I am in Washington state, so it looks like I will have tax added to all of my eBay purchases. Washington seems to be an early adopter of internet taxes, it has been the case in the past due to the big tech presence here. I think the tax at checkout will be good for me, because I see the full price before I buy an item; it will keep me from buying so much on eBay, since prices will not be so tempting. I’m just glad that my first purchases of the year were all BIN instead of auction, so the addition of tax was not an unexpected shock.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for all of the helpful info about the new sales tax details. I am in Washington state, so it looks like I will have tax added to all of my eBay purchases. Washington seems to be an early adopter of internet taxes, it has been the case in the past due to the big tech presence here. I think the tax at checkout will be good for me, because I see the full price before I buy an item; it will keep me from buying so much on __(Insert website address here) ___, since prices will not be so tempting. I’m just glad that my first purchases of the year were all BIN instead of auction, so the addition of tax was not an unexpected shock.



Until you understand the red text, you will continue to be 'shocked' at real prices.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for all of the helpful info about the new sales tax details. I am in Washington state, so it looks like I will have tax added to all of my eBay purchases. Washington seems to be an early adopter of internet taxes, it has been the case in the past due to the big tech presence here. I think the tax at checkout will be good for me, because I see the full price before I buy an item; it will keep me from buying so much on eBay, since prices will not be so tempting. I’m just glad that my first purchases of the year were all BIN instead of auction, so the addition of tax was not an unexpected shock.


I remember years ago winning an auction and being disappointed when sales tax was added during checkout. I didn't realize I was going to pay more than what I bid plus shipping. I think what annoyed me most was that people in other states didn't have to pay it. If everyone is paying sales tax, then it seems more fair.


----------



## threadbender

whateve said:


> I remember years ago winning an auction and being disappointed when sales tax was added during checkout. I didn't realize I was going to pay more than what I bid plus shipping. I think what annoyed me most was that people in other states didn't have to pay it. If everyone is paying sales tax, then it seems more fair.


We were always supposed to pay the tax if there is a sales tax in your state. On your income tax returns, it is on there, to report any purchases so you will pay the tax(sales/use). It is just people don't declare it so they are forcing sites to do so. It used to be you would only pay at the time of purchase if the seller had a presence in your state.


----------



## nicole0612

carlpsmom said:


> We were always supposed to pay the tax if there is a sales tax in your state. On your income tax returns, it is on there, to report any purchases so you will pay the tax(sales/use). It is just people don't declare it so they are forcing sites to do so. It used to be you would only pay at the time of purchase if the seller had a presence in your state.



Yes, I believe we must have paid it at the end of the year in the past as part of our income taxes because we turn in all of our credit card records to our accountant as part of the calculation and filing process. 
Paying the sales tax immediately will probably help me to purchase less unless it’s something that I really need, which is a good thing.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I remember years ago winning an auction and being disappointed when sales tax was added during checkout. I didn't realize I was going to pay more than what I bid plus shipping. I think what annoyed me most was that people in other states didn't have to pay it. If everyone is paying sales tax, then it seems more fair.



Yes, this way does seem better and more fair, I was just surprised that there was not more publicity about it before it went into effect.


----------



## Luv n bags

Hello!

I purchased an item on eBay 8 months ago.  I went to sell it and was told it is not authentic.  I did not authentic it at the time.

Do I have any recourse?


----------



## restricter

beekmanhill said:


> Just asking for general opinion, is it worth selling a Cartier watch on eBay these days, after reading all the precautions to take etc provided on this forum?    I've been really lowballed at Tourneau and I'd like to net more than they are offering me.



I just sold a Movado for $150. It was worn once, still under warranty and had a change battery sticker dated 2020.  The buyer insisted the battery was dead on arrival.  It was more aggravation than the watch was worth — and again, I wore it once.

With the Cartier, I’d shop around and also look at consignment. Let someone else deal with lowballers and people looking for after the fact discounts.


----------



## whateve

Miso Fine said:


> Hello!
> 
> I purchased an item on eBay 8 months ago.  I went to sell it and was told it is not authentic.  I did not authentic it at the time.
> 
> Do I have any recourse?


I don't think so. It is too late for disputes through ebay, paypal, or your credit card. If you purchased it on ebay and it was removed on ebay, you can call ebay and tell them you bought it on ebay, so they will remove the defect from your account. You could try contacting the seller. If she is reputable, she might consider taking it back or giving a refund, but she is not obligated to do so.


----------



## BeenBurned

Miso Fine said:


> Hello!
> 
> I purchased an item on eBay 8 months ago.  I went to sell it and was told it is not authentic.  I did not authentic it at the time.
> 
> Do I have any recourse?





whateve said:


> I don't think so. It is too late for disputes through ebay, paypal, or your credit card. If you purchased it on ebay and it was removed on ebay, you can call ebay and tell them you bought it on ebay, so they will remove the defect from your account. You could try contacting the seller. If she is reputable, she might consider taking it back or giving a refund, but she is not obligated to do so.


I have a few comments. 

No one knows whether the item is fake or not or if the listing may have been wrongly removed. Without intending to beat you up, when buying potentially faked items, you should have checked authenticity either before or after your purchase 8 months ago. 

Before doing taking any action, my suggestion would be to post pictures of the item on the brand-appropriate "authenticate this" subforum here on TPF. I don't know what brand it was and some of the authenticators here don't authenticate completed listings, don't authenticate for sellers and don't authenticate without links to listings so you may be forced to invest $7.50-ish on a professional. But it doesn't hurt to post and try to get help here first. 

If the item is deemed as authentic, you can submit an appeal with pro documentation to ebay. They should remove the ding and reinstate the listing. 

If the item is deemed as fake, then the removal was appropriate and you'll be at the mercy of the seller. If she's honorable, she might be willing to issue a refund but she's under no obligation to do so at this late point. 

And (assuming it is fake), if she's unwilling to refund, you probably have nothing to lose by trying to file a credit card dispute if it was paid that way. If you lose the c.c. dispute, you'll have to consider this the price you pay for not verifying at the time of purchase. 


But again, first thing is to find out whether it's fake or not.


----------



## whateve

I listed some clothing that didn't have any size tag. Ebay wouldn't let me list without filling in the size in the item specifics. So I guessed. I put lots of measurements in the description. Am I going to have problems with guessing a size?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I listed some clothing that didn't have any size tag. Ebay wouldn't let me list without filling in the size in the item specifics. So I guessed. I put lots of measurements in the description. Am I going to have problems with guessing a size?


Can you enter "no tag" in the item specifics size field?


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Can you enter "no tag" in the item specifics size field?


I didn't try that. There was a drop down menu but there might be a chance to do that.

ETA: that worked! Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I got positive feedback today on something that tracking doesn't show as delivered. The buyer is happy and mentioned in her feedback that she received it before the estimated delivery date. Do I need to call ebay to make sure they know it was delivered on time?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hi!
I purchased a scarf on eBay and the seller has sent me a note:
"_Bonjour,
Je vous ai expédié le foulard hier, le numéro de suivi est sur le site. J’ai fait une erreur concernant le prix de l’expédition qui m’est revenu à 28€ avec l’assurance...je vous laisse juge si vous voulez compléter, bon week-end, bien cordialement.
M.A"_
I think it says that she underestimated the shipping costs and is asking in a round-about way if I will pay the difference. I have already paid $22.87 in shipping - which seems pretty substantial. 
I'm not sure what to do… I'm sorry she underestimated the cost (but if I had, I wouldn't ask the buyer to re-imburse me because that would be my fault), but she didn't send proof of the actual cost and if I did chose to pay - lets say half - how would I?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I got positive feedback today on something that tracking doesn't show as delivered. The buyer is happy and mentioned in her feedback that she received it before the estimated delivery date. Do I need to call ebay to make sure they know it was delivered on time?


On the one hand, I say not to poke the sleeping bear. You got feedback and know the item was delivered. OTOH, if you're account is at risk (i.e., approaching 3% late shipping/delivery), you might want to get the ding removed. 

(For the record, I had several items that were either scanned late after shipping or delivered late during the holiday rush and my late shipment rate was higher than I like and higher than it should have been. I called ebay and the rep looked at the tracking, saw delivery prior to or by the due date and removed 5 dings.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi!
> I purchased a scarf on eBay and the seller has sent me a note:
> "_Bonjour,
> Je vous ai expédié le foulard hier, le numéro de suivi est sur le site. J’ai fait une erreur concernant le prix de l’expédition qui m’est revenu à 28€ avec l’assurance...je vous laisse juge si vous voulez compléter, bon week-end, bien cordialement.
> M.A"_
> I think it says that she underestimated the shipping costs and is asking in a round-about way if I will pay the difference. I have already paid $22.87 in shipping - which seems pretty substantial.
> I'm not sure what to do… I'm sorry she underestimated the cost (but if I had, I wouldn't ask the buyer to re-imburse me because that would be my fault), but she didn't send proof of the actual cost and if I did chose to pay - lets say half - how would I?


You've translated correctly. But as I'm understanding, she's asking you to help with the cost if you desire. 

This is what I got through translation software: "_Hello, I sent you the scarf yesterday, the tracking number is on the site. I made a mistake concerning the price of the expedition which returned me to 28 € with the insurance ... I leave you judge if you want to complete, good weekend, cordially._"

IMO, it's nervy to request though she's leaving it up to you to decide if you want to help. But as the seller, she should have properly calculated the cost. 

I think I'd respond with something to the effect of:
_"Dear seller,

I'm sorry it cost more for shipping than you calculated but I based my purchase on what my budget allowed and I can't afford to pay extra for shipping when it wasn't in the listing." _

Additionally, ebay doesn't allow sellers to increase the shipping charge if the seller made an error but I'm guessing that the seller knows that, thus she shipped anyway and gave you the option of helping.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BeenBurned said:


> You've translated correctly. But as I'm understanding, she's asking you to help with the cost if you desire.
> 
> This is what I got through translation software: "_Hello, I sent you the scarf yesterday, the tracking number is on the site. I made a mistake concerning the price of the expedition which returned me to 28 € with the insurance ... I leave you judge if you want to complete, good weekend, cordially._"
> 
> IMO, it's nervy to request though she's leaving it up to you to decide if you want to help. But as the seller, she should have properly calculated the cost.
> 
> I think I'd respond with something to the effect of:
> _"Dear seller,
> 
> I'm sorry it cost more for shipping than you calculated but I based my purchase on what my budget allowed and I can't afford to pay extra for shipping when it wasn't in the listing." _
> 
> Additionally, ebay doesn't allow sellers to increase the shipping charge if the seller made an error but I'm guessing that the seller knows that, thus she shipped anyway and gave you the option of helping.


Thank you so much for both clearing it up and for stating pretty much what I thought but couldn't figure out how to express in a good way.


----------



## kaydelongpre

BeenBurned said:


> On the one hand, I say not to poke the sleeping bear. You got feedback and know the item was delivered. OTOH, if you're account is at risk (i.e., approaching 3% late shipping/delivery), you might want to get the ding removed.
> 
> (For the record, I had several items that were either scanned late after shipping or delivered late during the holiday rush and my late shipment rate was higher than I like and higher than it should have been. I called ebay and the rep looked at the tracking, saw delivery prior to or by the due date and removed 5 dings.)



If a seller physically ships on time 100% of the time, are we protected from getting any sort of ding from a buyer if a packaged is "delivered late?" 

Because once the package is out of our hands what can we do?!


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> If a seller physically ships on time 100% of the time, are we protected from getting any sort of ding from a buyer if a packaged is "delivered late?"
> 
> Because once the package is out of our hands what can we do?!


No, ebay considers it your fault for using that carrier. The good thing is that you need a few dings for it to affect your seller status.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> If a seller physically ships on time 100% of the time, are we protected from getting any sort of ding from a buyer if a packaged is "delivered late?"
> 
> Because once the package is out of our hands what can we do?!





whateve said:


> No, ebay considers it your fault for using that carrier. The good thing is that you need a few dings for it to affect your seller status.


Although Whateve is correct in that ebay "faults" you for using the slow shipping company thus you're responsible, they will remove dings for late shipping if items were delivered by the "expected" date. 

During the holiday season, several of my items weren't scanned until part way on to their destination. And because there wasn't proof that I'd shipping within my 1-day handling time, I found that my dashboard showed dings for late shipping. 

I called ebay to dispute. The CS person I spoke to looked at the tracking, saw when delivered and compared it to the predicted "delivery by" date. 

Because they were delivered on or before ebay's expected dates, she removed 5 late shipment dings. 

On the other hand, I had a package that was shipped and scanned as accepted on the same day as payment made but it circled the country before being delivered to the buyer nearly 2 weeks after shipment. They wouldn't remove that ding because the buyer said it was late (which it was) through no fault of mine.


----------



## kaydelongpre

whateve said:


> No, ebay considers it your fault for using that carrier.


LOL great.  I don't know why I'd expect anything else from Ebay at this point.



BeenBurned said:


> Although Whateve is correct in that ebay "faults" you for using the slow shipping company thus you're responsible, they will remove dings for late shipping if items were delivered by the "expected" date.


Is there a way to check the "expected date" of a package that's been delivered?  I can't find it on an items "view order details" page, or anywhere in the tracking history. 



BeenBurned said:


> On the other hand, I had a package that was shipped and scanned as accepted on the same day as payment made but it circled the country before being delivered to the buyer nearly 2 weeks after shipment. They wouldn't remove that ding because the buyer said it was late (which it was) through no fault of mine.


With all the freaking data + tracking we have, this is such BS on ebay's part.

This month I had one item that had 6 straight days of "Delivery Attempted - No Access to Delivery Location," which definitely bumped it past an expected delivery date.  Also had a few First Class packages spend 4 to 5 days "In Transit to Next Facility" with no location updates in the middle of their journey.


----------



## BeenBurned

kaydelongpre said:


> Is there a way to check the "expected date" of a package that's been delivered?  I can't find it on an items "view order details" page, or anywhere in the tracking history.


This is shown on the "order details" page of an item I just sold. (On items that have been delivered, it doesn't show but ebay can see what it would have said.)




kaydelongpre said:


> This month I had one item that had 6 straight days of "Delivery Attempted - No Access to Delivery Location," which definitely bumped it past an expected delivery date.  Also had a few First Class packages spend 4 to 5 days "In Transit to Next Facility" with no location updates in the middle of their journey.


This is one of the dings ebay will remove if you you call. You can point out that it was at the location in plenty of time for "on time" delivery and that it was late was not your fault.


----------



## kaydelongpre

BeenBurned said:


> This is shown on the "order details" page of an item I just sold. (On items that have been delivered, it doesn't show but ebay can see what it would have said.)
> View attachment 4315175
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the dings ebay will remove if you you call. You can point out that it was at the location in plenty of time for "on time" delivery and that it was late was not your fault.


I'm going to!  eBay gets one more A+ for creating yet another way to waste a seller's time. Especially when they have all the information necessary to avoid needlessly dinging us. 

I also wonder why they decided sellers should get the blame when their vaunted USPS fails to do the job we pay them to do


----------



## whateve

kaydelongpre said:


> I'm going to!  eBay gets one more A+ for creating yet another way to waste a seller's time. Especially when they have all the information necessary to avoid needlessly dinging us.
> 
> I also wonder why they decided sellers should get the blame when their vaunted USPS fails to do the job we pay them to do


I think it was because some sellers would purchase the label right after the sale to fool the system and then not actually get around to sending it for a week. I think they should look at both the actual delivery date and the first scan date.


----------



## MKB0925

I bought a bag on ebay and tracking shows it is stuck in pre-shipment stage since 1/18. I contacted the seller and she said she also sent another package at the same time to another buyer and theirs finally tracked yesterday to the next facility.

She said she contacted the post office and has not heard back from them yet. Has anyone had anything stuck in pre-shipment phase and then lost?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

The 18th was Friday.  There was a weekend and a Federal holiday coupled with all the Federal silliness.  Plus, wasn't there some major weather in a few places?


----------



## whateve

MKB0925 said:


> I bought a bag on ebay and tracking shows it is stuck in pre-shipment stage since 1/18. I contacted the seller and she said she also sent another package at the same time to another buyer and theirs finally tracked yesterday to the next facility.
> 
> She said she contacted the post office and has not heard back from them yet. Has anyone had anything stuck in pre-shipment phase and then lost?


I wouldn't worry yet. I've only had one package fail to be scanned at all in the years I've been selling. I have had one recently that was never scanned upon delivery. I have had several that never got scanned until delivered, but that hasn't happened lately. I believe that most post office locations are better about scanning at different stages. The label may have been damaged, making scanning difficult.

I shipped some things out Friday or Saturday and they didn't move at all over the long weekend. I expected them to be delivered on Tuesday since they had all that time to get to their location but they didn't.


----------



## BeenBurned

MKB0925 said:


> I bought a bag on ebay and tracking shows it is stuck in pre-shipment stage since 1/18. I contacted the seller and she said she also sent another package at the same time to another buyer and theirs finally tracked yesterday to the next facility.
> 
> She said she contacted the post office and has not heard back from them yet. Has anyone had anything stuck in pre-shipment phase and then lost?





whateve said:


> I wouldn't worry yet. I've only had one package fail to be scanned at all in the years I've been selling. I have had one recently that was never scanned upon delivery. I have had several that never got scanned until delivered, but that hasn't happened lately. I believe that most post office locations are better about scanning at different stages. The label may have been damaged, making scanning difficult.
> 
> I shipped some things out Friday or Saturday and they didn't move at all over the long weekend. I expected them to be delivered on Tuesday since they had all that time to get to their location but they didn't.


The holidays are the worst but it also happens at other times. 

In fact (as a seller), I had 5 "late shipment" dings removed from my own account because items weren't scanned until delivered so I got dings for not shipping in time. When the CS person saw delivery, she knew items were shipped in a timely manner since they got there either before or by the expected delivery date. 

My guess is that you'll receive your package too.


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> I wouldn't worry yet. I've only had one package fail to be scanned at all in the years I've been selling. I have had one recently that was never scanned upon delivery. I have had several that never got scanned until delivered, but that hasn't happened lately. I believe that most post office locations are better about scanning at different stages. The label may have been damaged, making scanning difficult.
> 
> I shipped some things out Friday or Saturday and they didn't move at all over the long weekend. I expected them to be delivered on Tuesday since they had all that time to get to their location but they didn't.





BeenBurned said:


> The holidays are the worst but it also happens at other times.
> 
> In fact (as a seller), I had 5 "late shipment" dings removed from my own account because items weren't scanned until delivered so I got dings for not shipping in time. When the CS person saw delivery, she knew items were shipped in a timely manner since they got there either before or by the expected delivery date.
> 
> My guess is that you'll receive your package too.


Thanks so much for all your replies! I have never had this experience before so I guess we will wait and see...


----------



## whateve

Not a question but an observation. For the first time ever, I had a seller send me a copy of their post office receipt showing the postage they bought for my package. I wonder if they had some trouble with a buyer that would prompt them to do this. Maybe they want me to see how much they paid for shipping so I won't complain about the cost. They also uploaded tracking so it really wasn't necessary.

Also, did you see the new USPS rates? First class is no longer flat rate!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Also, did you see the new USPS rates? First class is no longer flat rate!


Off to look!

ETA: OMG!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Not a question but an observation. For the first time ever, I had a seller send me a copy of their post office receipt showing the postage they bought for my package. I wonder if they had some trouble with a buyer that would prompt them to do this. Maybe they want me to see how much they paid for shipping so I won't complain about the cost. They also uploaded tracking so it really wasn't necessary.
> 
> Also, did you see the new USPS rates? First class is no longer flat rate!


Yes, I saw that, first class parcel rates (under 1 lb) are now "zone dependent."
Do you know if eBay has published their new discounted rate schedules yet? The shipping calculator is still using the old rates.

ETA: you can download the 2019 USPS rate schedule here:
https://pe.usps.com/resources/PriceChange/January 2019 - Notice123.pdf


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, I saw that, first class parcel rates (under 1 lb) are now "zone dependent."
> Do you know if eBay has published their new discounted rate schedules yet? The shipping calculator is still using the old rates.


It probably won't change until the rates actually change. If you go to the USPS website and look at commercial pricing, I think those are the same rates that you'll get through ebay.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much for both clearing it up and for stating pretty much what I thought but couldn't figure out how to express in a good way.


Could I ask for a bit of advice?
The scarf still hasn't been delivered. The seller used Colissimo International, and currently ebay says "Votre colis est arriv� sur son site de distribution" as of January 19th and that the scarf is still in transit. The seller contacted me to ask if I had received the scarf, I replied that I had not. I have tried to get information from the La Poste tracking site, but can't get any information. I asked the seller if she could see anything, last night she sent a message saying that it was on the way back to her and that CI had tried to deliver it but no one was there.
What? My mother in law has been stuck at the house since the 18th due to the weather... she hasn't gone anywhere!
The seller says that since it's on the way back to her, that when she receives it she will see what I want to do.
Ebay says it's still in transit.
I have told the seller in response that Ebay says it is still in transit and that I will wait until the last delivery day they show (Feb 4th) and go from there.
I don't know what to think, so I thank you for any suggestions and for listening!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> Could I ask for a bit of advice?
> The scarf still hasn't been delivered. The seller used Colissimo International, and currently ebay says "Votre colis est arriv� sur son site de distribution" as of January 19th and that the scarf is still in transit. The seller contacted me to ask if I had received the scarf, I replied that I had not. I have tried to get information from the La Poste tracking site, but can't get any information. I asked the seller if she could see anything, last night she sent a message saying that it was on the way back to her and that CI had tried to deliver it but no one was there.
> What? My mother in law has been stuck at the house since the 18th due to the weather... she hasn't gone anywhere!
> The seller says that since it's on the way back to her, that when she receives it she will see what I want to do.
> Ebay says it's still in transit.
> I have told the seller in response that Ebay says it is still in transit and that I will wait until the last delivery day they show (Feb 4th) and go from there.
> I don't know what to think, so I thank you for any suggestions and for listening!


HA! My mother in law just texted me and said it was delivered!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Could I ask for a bit of advice?
> The scarf still hasn't been delivered. The seller used Colissimo International, and currently ebay says "Votre colis est arriv� sur son site de distribution" as of January 19th and that the scarf is still in transit. The seller contacted me to ask if I had received the scarf, I replied that I had not. I have tried to get information from the La Poste tracking site, but can't get any information. I asked the seller if she could see anything, last night she sent a message saying that it was on the way back to her and that CI had tried to deliver it but no one was there.
> What? My mother in law has been stuck at the house since the 18th due to the weather... she hasn't gone anywhere!
> The seller says that since it's on the way back to her, that when she receives it she will see what I want to do.
> Ebay says it's still in transit.
> I have told the seller in response that Ebay says it is still in transit and that I will wait until the last delivery day they show (Feb 4th) and go from there.
> I don't know what to think, so I thank you for any suggestions and for listening!





Cookiefiend said:


> HA! My mother in law just texted me and said it was delivered!


That's great news! I had an item I sent show that it was being returned to sender when in fact it actually wasn't. The buyer received it the next day.


----------



## noshoepolish

whateve said:


> Not a question but an observation. For the first time ever, I had a seller send me a copy of their post office receipt showing the postage they bought for my package. I wonder if they had some trouble with a buyer that would prompt them to do this. Maybe they want me to see how much they paid for shipping so I won't complain about the cost. They also uploaded tracking so it really wasn't necessary.
> 
> Also, did you see the new USPS rates? First class is no longer flat rate!



I just raised the prices on my free First Class shipping items $1 to cover zoned shipping.  

That seller probably got dinged by someone.  She probably lives on a coast.


----------



## BeenBurned

noshoepolish said:


> I just raised the prices on my free First Class shipping items $1 to cover zoned shipping.
> 
> That seller probably got dinged by someone.  She probably lives on a coast.


The rates don't change until the 27th.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The rates don't change until the 27th.


Which is tomorrow. If you make a sale today, you  won't be able to ship until Monday, most likely, so the new rates will be in effect.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Which is tomorrow. If you make a sale today, you  won't be able to ship until Monday, most likely, so the new rates will be in effect.


If you bought your postage label before midnight tonight (old rates), but didn't take it to the post office until Monday (new rates)...then what???


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> If you bought your postage label before midnight tonight (old rates), but didn't take it to the post office until Monday (new rates)...then what???


When you buy your postage on ebay or paypal, there is a box that asks what day you are planning on mailing, so you shouldn't make that mistake. I wonder if they will let them slip through in the first few days.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> If you bought your postage label before midnight tonight (old rates), but didn't take it to the post office until Monday (new rates)...then what???





whateve said:


> When you buy your postage on ebay or paypal, there is a box that asks what day you are planning on mailing, so you shouldn't make that mistake. I wonder if they will let them slip through in the first few days.


I believe there's a grace period.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> When you buy your postage on ebay or paypal, there is a box that asks what day you are planning on mailing, so you shouldn't make that mistake. I wonder if they will let them slip through in the first few days.





BeenBurned said:


> I believe there's a grace period.



Well, this is funny. After having this this discussion here, one of my items just sold and I went to print the shipping label. It's under 1 lb. so it's going First Class. But  I MADE THE MISTAKE of not changing the shipping date to Monday!   

Had to void the label and reprint. When I changed the shipping date to Monday, the rate changed to the new zone-dependent amount.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Well, this is funny. After having this this discussion here, one of my items just sold and I went to print the shipping label. It's under 1 lb. so it's going First Class. But  I MADE THE MISTAKE of not changing the shipping date to Monday!
> 
> Had to void the label and reprint. When I changed the shipping date to Monday, the rate changed to the new zone-dependent amount.


That's interesting. I made a sale a couple hours ago. When I went to print the label, the shipping date was already set to Monday. It was priority and the rate was the same as it had been before the rate change. I hope there wasn't some kind of mistake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Well, this is funny. After having this this discussion here, one of my items just sold and I went to print the shipping label. It's under 1 lb. so it's going First Class. But  I MADE THE MISTAKE of not changing the shipping date to Monday!
> 
> Had to void the label and reprint. When I changed the shipping date to Monday, the rate changed to the new zone-dependent amount.





whateve said:


> That's interesting. I made a sale a couple hours ago. When I went to print the label, the shipping date was already set to Monday. It was priority and the rate was the same as it had been before the rate change. I hope there wasn't some kind of mistake.


I think that's why they have a limited grace period. 

@Catbird9, you could conceivably have printed the label with today's date and could have run to the post office or a mail box and dropped it off. It still wouldn't get picked up until after the rate change but since you printed and did mail during the pre-rate increase, you are legitimately allowed to send it at that rate. 

@whateve, again, I think you're fine. They aren't sticklers to the minute when there's a change like this. You too could say it was dropped off before midnight, thus sent before the rate increase.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> That's interesting. I made a sale a couple hours ago. When I went to print the label, the shipping date was already set to Monday. It was priority and the rate was the same as it had been before the rate change. I hope there wasn't some kind of mistake.



Interesting! On mine, the expected ship date was set to today (even though the post office is closed until Monday). 

On the online label record that printed with the label, the shipping date is shown as 1-28-2018, but the amount paid is shown as $4.94 (the old rate), even though I paid $5.12 (the new rate). That is definitely a mistake.

For some strange reason, if your package weighs 2 - 3 lbs and is going to Zone 5, the priority rate is the same as before, $9.26. And it looks like some of the rates actually decreased for certain weights and zones.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Interesting! On mine, the expected ship date was set to today (even though the post office is closed until Monday).
> 
> On the online label record that printed with the label, the shipping date is shown as 1-28-2018, but the amount paid is shown as $4.94 (the old rate), even though I paid $5.12 (the new rate). That is definitely a mistake.
> 
> For some strange reason, if your package weighs 2 - 3 lbs and is going to Zone 5, the priority rate is the same as before, $9.26. And it looks like some of the rates actually decreased for certain weights and zones.
> 
> View attachment 4322498


I was charged $10.80 for a 2 pound package to zone 8. It looks like it should have been $10.86. Not a huge difference. 

Zone 9 looks super expensive. I wonder what area that would be for us Californians.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I was charged $10.80 for a 2 pound package to zone 8. It looks like it should have been $10.86. Not a huge difference.
> 
> Zone 9 looks super expensive. I wonder what area that would be for us Californians.


Zone 9 is for a few (but not all) zip codes starting with 969, U.S. trust territories in the South Pacific such as Palau, Marshall Islands, Micronesia, etc.
https://postcalc.usps.com/DomesticZoneChart


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I had a buyer do a last minute bid, win the auction and then asked me to cancel.  She said that eBay's rules are that she has up to an hour after the auction ends to cancel her bid.  Is this correct information?  I would rather she get an unpaid claim against her.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I had a buyer do a last minute bid, win the auction and then asked me to cancel.  She said that eBay's rules are that she has up to an hour after the auction ends to cancel her bid.  Is this correct information?  I would rather she get an unpaid claim against her.


As long as an item hasn't yet been shipped, the buyer can _request_ to cancel. (That's the not same as retracting a bid.) As the seller, you aren't obligated to accept her request. 

But if I get that type of request, I do cancel because if she really doesn't want the item, she might pay but then find a reason to force a return.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> As long as an item hasn't yet been shipped, the buyer can _request_ to cancel. (That's the not same as retracting a bid.) As the seller, you aren't obligated to accept her request.
> 
> But if I get that type of request, I do cancel because if she really doesn't want the item, she might pay but then find a reason to force a return.


Thanks BeenBurned for the clarification.  I wasn't sure if I was obligated under ebays rules~ because a 1 hour cancellation window after winning a bid just didn't sound right to me.  I did cancel her purchase because I figured she would be trouble down the road.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I had a buyer do a last minute bid, win the auction and then asked me to cancel.  She said that eBay's rules are that she has up to an hour after the auction ends to cancel her bid.  Is this correct information?  I would rather she get an unpaid claim against her.





BeenBurned said:


> As long as an item hasn't yet been shipped, the buyer can _request_ to cancel. (That's the not same as retracting a bid.) As the seller, you aren't obligated to accept her request.
> 
> But if I get that type of request, I do cancel because if she really doesn't want the item, she might pay but then find a reason to force a return.





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Thanks BeenBurned for the clarification.  I wasn't sure if I was obligated under ebays rules~ because a 1 hour cancellation window after winning a bid just didn't sound right to me.  I did cancel her purchase because I figured she would be trouble down the road.


Yup, that's why it's probably a good idea to cancel. 

You probably should block her too (and please PM me the ID to block).


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I have never PM before, would you mind telling me how?


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I have never PM before, would you mind telling me how?


I don't know if it is the same on the app, but on a desktop, you can either click on a person's ID and when you get to their profile, click on the green box on the left to send message, or you can click on the square icon at the top left of the forum page (it's in the middle between your profile picture and the flag that shows your notifications. That is all your conversations and it will have a link that says 'start a new conversation'. Then you just enter the name or names of people you want in the conversation. I'd like to block this buyer too. 

I had someone ask to cancel yesterday too, but it was 6 hours after the sale and I had already shipped. If I hadn't, I still would have cancelled. Now, I'm worried they will complain when they get it.


----------



## whateve

My saved sellers on one of my accounts has disappeared!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> You probably should block her too (and please PM me the ID to block).





Luvpurplepurses said:


> I have never PM before, would you mind telling me how?


The PM isn't necessary since you posted her ID on the BBL thread. And I think it's a good idea to block her. Her feedback left for sellers is scary!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-non-paying-bidder-list.165307/page-195#post-32910345


----------



## Happyish

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I had a buyer do a last minute bid, win the auction and then asked me to cancel.  She said that eBay's rules are that she has up to an hour after the auction ends to cancel her bid.  Is this correct information?  I would rather she get an unpaid claim against her.


A buyer can ask to cancel within the first hour after an auction ends. You are required to cancel. After an hour, it's at your _discretion_ to cancel. However, if you've taken an unpaid item strike after the buyer has asked to cancel, eBay in all likelihood will remove it at the buyer's request.
Save yourself the heartache and cancel. If your buyer has changed her mind, or maybe her credit card won't go through, or maybe her husband said "no,"--in the other words, there could be all kinds of reasons for the request, none of which you're privy to, the bottom line is that she's not going to pay, and you may as well part ways without any bad feeling. After all, she might want to buy from you in the future and could well be a very good buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

Happyish said:


> *A buyer can ask to cancel within the first hour after an auction ends. You are required to cancel.* After an hour, it's at your _discretion_ to cancel. However, if you've taken an unpaid item strike after the buyer has asked to cancel, eBay in all likelihood will remove it at the buyer's request.


Please post a link to the policy that states that requirement.

AFAIK, once a seller has completed a contractual sale, the seller isn't obligated to agree to a cancellation.


----------



## Happyish

BeenBurned said:


> Please post a link to the policy that states that requirement.
> 
> AFAIK, once a seller has completed a contractual sale, the seller isn't obligated to agree to a cancellation.


You can always look it up on the ebay site or call eBay. They'll point it out to you.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

T


BeenBurned said:


> The PM isn't necessary since you posted her ID on the BBL thread. And I think it's a good idea to block her. Her feedback left for sellers is scary!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-non-paying-bidder-list.165307/page-195#post-32910345


Thanks, I noticed you picked it up from the other thread and yes, I did block her.  I have no interest in dealing with anyone who makes up a stupid story because they changed their mind.


----------



## BeenBurned

Happyish said:


> A buyer can ask to cancel within the first hour after an auction ends. You are required to cancel. After an hour, it's at your _discretion_ to cancel. However, if you've taken an unpaid item strike after the buyer has asked to cancel, eBay in all likelihood will remove it at the buyer's request.
> Save yourself the heartache and cancel. If your buyer has changed her mind, or maybe her credit card won't go through, or maybe her husband said "no,"--in the other words, there could be all kinds of reasons for the request, none of which you're privy to, the bottom line is that she's not going to pay, and you may as well part ways without any bad feeling. After all, she might want to buy from you in the future and could well be a very good buyer.





BeenBurned said:


> Please post a link to the policy that states that requirement.
> 
> AFAIK, once a seller has completed a contractual sale, the seller isn't obligated to agree to a cancellation.





Happyish said:


> You can always look it up on the ebay site or call eBay. They'll point it out to you.


I do know how to look up and find policies and that's why I asked YOU to post a link to what you're stating so emphatically.

What ebay policy states is that a buyer CAN request a cancellation but the seller is NOT required to agree to it:
https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/canceling-order/canceling-order?id=4004

*One part of the policy -- Notice the word "can": *
_If you've changed your mind about an order you've just made, you *can* request that it's canceled within an hour of your purchase as long as the seller hasn't dispatched it yet. If it's been longer than an hour, you can still contact the seller and ask them if they can cancel your order for you.

If the seller has already shipped your item, they won't be able to cancel your order – but once you receive your item you can start a return request and ask the seller if they'll offer you a refund._

*Another part of the policy*:
*Top Takeaway*
_If you change your mind within an hour of your purchase, and the seller hasn't dispatched your item yet, you *can request* that the seller cancels your order. If it's been longer than that, or the seller has already sent the item, you'll need to contact the seller._
_------------------------------------_
The seller is NOT required to cancel although many sellers will cancel to avoid a PITA buyer from finding another reason to return the item.

If you're aware of a policy where it states that sellers MUST cancel, I'd like to see that. 

ETA: 
*Buyer-requested cancellations*
If a buyer has contacted you and asked you to cancel the order, they’ll need to file a cancellation request with you.

Once you receive their request,* you’ll have 3 days to approve or decline it.* If you approve it and the buyer has already paid for the item, you have 10 days to issue them a refund. If you haven’t refunded them within 10 days, they can file a claim through the eBay Money Back Guarantee.

When a buyer cancels a transaction, they can't leave negative or neutral feedback or low detailed seller ratings for you.


----------



## Catbird9

Happyish said:


> A buyer can ask to cancel within the first hour after an auction ends. You are required to cancel. After an hour, it's at your _discretion_ to cancel. However, if you've taken an unpaid item strike after the buyer has asked to cancel, eBay in all likelihood will remove it at the buyer's request.
> Save yourself the heartache and cancel. If your buyer has changed her mind, or maybe her credit card won't go through, or maybe her husband said "no,"--in the other words, there could be all kinds of reasons for the request, none of which you're privy to, the bottom line is that she's not going to pay, and you may as well part ways without any bad feeling. After all, she might want to buy from you in the future and could well be a very good buyer.





BeenBurned said:


> I do know how to look up and find policies and that's why I asked YOU to post a link to what you're stating so emphatically.
> 
> What ebay policy states is that a buyer CAN request a cancellation but the seller is NOT required to agree to it:
> https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/canceling-order/canceling-order?id=4004
> 
> *One part of the policy -- Notice the word "can": *
> _If you've changed your mind about an order you've just made, you *can* request that it's canceled within an hour of your purchase as long as the seller hasn't dispatched it yet. If it's been longer than an hour, you can still contact the seller and ask them if they can cancel your order for you.
> 
> If the seller has already shipped your item, they won't be able to cancel your order – but once you receive your item you can start a return request and ask the seller if they'll offer you a refund._
> 
> *Another part of the policy*:
> *Top Takeaway*
> _If you change your mind within an hour of your purchase, and the seller hasn't dispatched your item yet, you *can request* that the seller cancels your order. If it's been longer than that, or the seller has already sent the item, you'll need to contact the seller._
> _------------------------------------_
> The seller is NOT required to cancel although many sellers will cancel to avoid a PITA buyer from finding another reason to return the item.
> 
> If you're aware of a policy where it states that sellers MUST cancel, I'd like to see that.



It does say that if the buyer requests to cancel within one hour and the seller hasn't yet shipped (meaning even if they just _mark_ it as shipped), "they'll cancel your order." The wording indicates the seller WILL (but not MUST) cancel if those conditions are met.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> It does say that if the buyer requests to cancel within one hour and the seller hasn't yet shipped (meaning even if they just _mark_ it as shipped), "they'll cancel your order." The wording indicates the seller WILL (but not MUST) cancel if those conditions are met.


Thank you. 

I'm still not reading any requirement for sellers to agree to it. That's the point I'm making; sellers usually do accept it because they foresee issues if the buyer feels forced to complete a transaction they don't want but over years of reading the ebay boards and eCommercebytes, I've never seen anything indicating it's required.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm curious, if you block a buyer does that mean they can no longer see your account with any of your listings, or does it mean they can see but not bid?


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm curious, if you block a buyer does that mean they can no longer see your account with any of your listings, or does it mean they can see but not bid?


They can still see your listings.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm still not reading any requirement for sellers to agree to it. That's the point I'm making; sellers usually do accept it because they foresee issues if the buyer feels forced to complete a transaction they don't want but over years of reading the ebay boards and eCommercebytes, I've never seen anything indicating it's required.


I remember when this went into effect, and I had the feeling then that sellers had to agree to the cancellation if it was within 1 hour and they hadn't shipped.


----------



## Kidclarke

I ordered something from H&M 2/14 and got the shipped email 2/15. The shipped email has an address from 2 years ago. I used my credit card for the order which has long since had my old address deleted and everything on my account shows the right address. The paperwork even has the correct address but the email says the wrong one. Their customer service was no help, just told me to delete the old one. Everything I have checked says my correct one, I don’t understand where on earth they got the old one? It’s being shipped via USPS, I’m assuming there’s nothing I can do? I signed up to receive updated info about delivery via text, all I can think of is to head there when it says delivered. I feel super weird though, not sure if I should just hope they return to sender or show up when it’s delivered? It’s a $30 which isn’t too bad but still it’s $30.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> I ordered something from H&M 2/14 and got the shipped email 2/15. The shipped email has an address from 2 years ago. I used my credit card for the order which has long since had my old address deleted and everything on my account shows the right address. The paperwork even has the correct address but the email says the wrong one. Their customer service was no help, just told me to delete the old one. Everything I have checked says my correct one, I don’t understand where on earth they got the old one? It’s being shipped via USPS, I’m assuming there’s nothing I can do? I signed up to receive updated info about delivery via text, all I can think of is to head there when it says delivered. I feel super weird though, not sure if I should just hope they return to sender or show up when it’s delivered? It’s a $30 which isn’t too bad but still it’s $30.


Can they tell you what address is on the shipping label? How could their system make this mistake? Did you have an account with them that filled in the old address? Didn't you enter the address, or have it autofill, when you placed the order? Did you actually see the correct address on the order before you submitted it? If you did, it sounds like it is their fault, and if the package is lost or misdelivered, you should be able to get your money back from your credit card company.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> Can they tell you what address is on the shipping label? How could their system make this mistake? Did you have an account with them that filled in the old address? Didn't you enter the address, or have it autofill, when you placed the order? Did you actually see the correct address on the order before you submitted it? If you did, it sounds like it is their fault, and if the package is lost or misdelivered, you should be able to get your money back from your credit card company.


Yes I checked all of that, they told me the address and it’s my old address. I triple checked before ordering and my card no longer has that address even registered. I looked everywhere on my H&M account and there’s nothing with the old address, and I don’t autofill. I was actually stunned on how they even got the old one in the first place. It must be from an old order or something. The order form and account have the correct address, the shipped email showed the wrong address but the PDF receipt attachment shows the right one. I hope so, I’m the first to admit if I messed up but I really think something was up with their system. Hopefully it gets returned and I’m refunded vs filing with my credit card. Their customer service was terrible and no help when I tried to explain absolutely nothing of mine on my end shows or has the old address saved.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Yes I checked all of that, they told me the address and it’s my old address. I triple checked before ordering and my card no longer has that address even registered. I looked everywhere on my H&M account and there’s nothing with the old address, and I don’t autofill. I was actually stunned on how they even got the old one in the first place. It must be from an old order or something. The order form and account have the correct address, the shipped email showed the wrong address but the PDF receipt attachment shows the right one. I hope so, I’m the first to admit if I messed up but I really think something was up with their system. Hopefully it gets returned and I’m refunded vs filing with my credit card. Their customer service was terrible and no help when I tried to explain absolutely nothing of mine on my end shows or has the old address saved.


The fact that the order form and account have the correct address proves that it is their error. Their customer service must be terrible. Why wouldn't they try to retrieve the package, knowing it is going to the wrong address?


----------



## BeenBurned

Kidclarke said:


> Yes I checked all of that, they told me the address and it’s my old address. I triple checked before ordering and my card no longer has that address even registered. I looked everywhere on my H&M account and there’s nothing with the old address, and I don’t autofill. I was actually stunned on how they even got the old one in the first place. It must be from an old order or something. The order form and account have the correct address, the shipped email showed the wrong address but the PDF receipt attachment shows the right one. I hope so, I’m the first to admit if I messed up but I really think something was up with their system. Hopefully it gets returned and I’m refunded vs filing with my credit card. Their customer service was terrible and no help when I tried to explain absolutely nothing of mine on my end shows or has the old address saved.





whateve said:


> The fact that the order form and account have the correct address proves that it is their error. Their customer service must be terrible. Why wouldn't they try to retrieve the package, knowing it is going to the wrong address?


And since the credit card you used for payment has the correct address associated with it, you should be fine if H&M doesn't do the right thing.

You might try contacting them through their Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/hmtheus/?brand_redir=21415640912

There's also contact info. I'm not sure if it's the same phone number you used, but it could be a different one:






(855)-466-7467



www.hm.com/us


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> The fact that the order form and account have the correct address proves that it is their error. Their customer service must be terrible. Why wouldn't they try to retrieve the package, knowing it is going to the wrong address?


Yeah it is, she just kept telling me to delete the old address and I repeated back there’s nothing showing my old address. I tried to explain even the invoice shows the right one but she just repeated the same thing over and over. 


BeenBurned said:


> And since the credit card you used for payment has the correct address associated with it, you should be fine if H&M doesn't do the right thing.
> 
> You might try contacting them through their Facebook page:
> https://www.facebook.com/hmtheus/?brand_redir=21415640912
> 
> There's also contact info. I'm not sure if it's the same phone number you used, but it could be a different one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (855)-466-7467
> 
> 
> 
> www.hm.com/us


Thank you! Hopefully one of these will be more help.


----------



## MAGJES

I purchased an item on ebay and received it.
I’m currently having it authenticated. (Scarf)
I just pulled up the listing so I could send the link to my authenticator and I see this:

*The listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing.

??
*
The listing is still viewable and I can copy the link but what does that mean??


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I purchased an item on ebay and received it.
> I’m currently having it authenticated. (Scarf)
> I just pulled up the listing so I could send the link to my authenticator and I see this:
> 
> *The listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing.
> 
> ??
> *
> The listing is still viewable and I can copy the link but what does that mean??


Are you sure you aren't seeing a different version of the listing you bought?


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> Are you sure you aren't seeing a different version of the listing you bought?


No because I clicked on the listing from my “purchases.” 
Then it says....view order details.....which shows that I purchased it.
Weird. 
I googled the seller on tpf and members say that she sells authentic items but that she has a reputation for not being  very “nice” and is curt/rude when responding to questions. I haven’t tried asking her about the listing yet.  Was waiting to make sure the item is authentic. I should have authenticated before purchasing.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> No because I clicked on the listing from my “purchases.”
> Then it says....view order details.....which shows that I purchased it.
> Weird.
> I googled the seller on tpf and members say that she sells authentic items but that she has a reputation for not being  very “nice” and is curt/rude when responding to questions. I haven’t tried asking her about the listing yet.  Was waiting to make sure the item is authentic. I should have authenticated before purchasing.


I wouldn't worry. If you are seeing it in your purchases, then there shouldn't be any problem. What could have happened is the seller relisted it until you paid, and then ended it. That happened to me once with a seller. Ebay is just showing you the wrong listing.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I wouldn't worry. If you are seeing it in your purchases, then there shouldn't be any problem. What could have happened is the seller relisted it until you paid, and then ended it. That happened to me once with a seller. Ebay is just showing you the wrong listing.


It was an immediate payment.....a buy it now.
 Would that matter?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> It was an immediate payment.....a buy it now.
> Would that matter?


Is it possible that the seller had a quantity of 2 in the listing and when she realized she sold it and didn't have another, she ended the listing?

Look at the item number you bought and paid for. (Check it in your email so you'll be sure to have the correct item number.)

Then look at the item number of the listing that comes up as ending early. 

Are they the same item number?


----------



## BeenBurned

double posted.


----------



## BeenBurned

WTF? I didn't post twice!


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Is it possible that the seller had a quantity of 2 in the listing and when she realized she sold it and didn't have another, she ended the listing?
> 
> Look at the item number you bought and paid for. (Check it in your email so you'll be sure to have the correct item number.)
> 
> Then look at the item number of the listing that comes up as ending early.
> 
> Are they the same item number?


Thanks for this suggestion.
ok...so I checked both numbers and they are the same. 
I guess at this point it doesn't matter.
If the scarf turns out fine I will forget it.
Hopefully it's not a bad sign.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Thanks for this suggestion.
> ok...so I checked both numbers and they are the same.
> I guess at this point it doesn't matter.
> If the scarf turns out fine I will forget it.
> Hopefully it's not a bad sign.


Interesting. 

Unless it's a glitch, the only thing I can think of is that she accidentally listed a quantity of 2, caught her error and ended the listing after your BIN.


----------



## BeenBurned

I wanted to throw this out there because I think it proves what I've said many times over the years. In my experience, it's experienced buyers who cause more problems than newbies and low feedback buyers.

It also shows the importance of setting up your buyer preferences accurately to avoid problems as well as the importance of making sure non-payers get strikes.

Many sellers want to be able to block newbies and low-feedback buyers because the sellers think newbies will be non-payers. As several of us have stated, it's not usually the new users who are problems.

Although I rarely look at my buyer activity log, I checked it out of curiosity. As shown on my screenshot, a number of wannabe buyers were blocked because they had too many unpaid item strikes.

As shown, none of the members are new and none have low feedback.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> I wanted to throw this out there because I think it proves what I've said many times over the years. In my experience, it's experienced buyers who cause more problems than newbies and low feedback buyers.
> 
> It also shows the importance of setting up your buyer preferences accurately to avoid problems as well as the importance of making sure non-payers get strikes.
> 
> Many sellers want to be able to block newbies and low-feedback buyers because the sellers think newbies will be non-payers. As several of us have stated, it's not usually the new users who are problems.
> 
> Although I rarely look at my buyer activity log, I checked it out of curiosity. As shown on my screenshot, a number of wannabe buyers were blocked because they had too many unpaid item strikes.
> 
> As shown, none of the members are new and none have low feedback.
> View attachment 4347278


I need to figure out how to do this!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wanted to throw this out there because I think it proves what I've said many times over the years. In my experience, it's experienced buyers who cause more problems than newbies and low feedback buyers.
> 
> It also shows the importance of setting up your buyer preferences accurately to avoid problems as well as the importance of making sure non-payers get strikes.
> 
> Many sellers want to be able to block newbies and low-feedback buyers because the sellers think newbies will be non-payers. As several of us have stated, it's not usually the new users who are problems.
> 
> Although I rarely look at my buyer activity log, I checked it out of curiosity. As shown on my screenshot, a number of wannabe buyers were blocked because they had too many unpaid item strikes.
> 
> As shown, none of the members are new and none have low feedback.
> View attachment 4347278


Does it also show how many potential buyers were on your blocked list?

ETA: there is no one on my buyer activity log.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Does it also show how many potential buyers were on your blocked list?
> 
> ETA: there is no one on my buyer activity log.


I'm not sure what you mean by potential buyers on blocked list. If you mean how many buyers on all of ebay would be blocked if they tried to buy, the numbers would be in the zillions since there are so many ebay members and the number of members who fit the restrictive criteria would be very high.

What it shows is those who did try to buy and were automatically blocked. (In my case this time, there aren't any who were blocked for reasons other than nonpayment, which is interesting. In the past, I've seen blocks of people who were registered in countries to which I don't ship, people who don't have a US paypal account and people with policy violations. This time, there weren't any of those.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by potential buyers on blocked list. If you mean how many buyers on all of ebay would be blocked if they tried to buy, the numbers would be in the zillions since there are so many ebay members and the number of members who fit the restrictive criteria would be very high.
> 
> What it shows is those who did try to buy and were automatically blocked. (In my case this time, there aren't any who were blocked for reasons other than nonpayment, which is interesting. In the past, I've seen blocks of people who were registered in countries to which I don't ship, people who don't have a US paypal account and people with policy violations. This time, there weren't any of those.)


I know it shows those. I mean buyers you've put on your blocked list. If they try to buy, do they show up on this log? I wonder why my log is empty. I have my requirements set at the most restrictive you're allowed.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I know it shows those. I mean buyers you've put on your blocked list. If they try to buy, do they show up on this log? I wonder why my log is empty. I have my requirements set at the most restrictive you're allowed.


No, it doesn't show BBLed members. The only way you're aware that they've been blocked is the occasional email you might get from someone who tried to bid and was told that they're blocked.


----------



## whateve

Is there a place to see if anyone on your blocked list has tried to purchase?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Is there a place to see if anyone on your blocked list has tried to purchase?


I don’t think so. I’ve had a couple of times they’ve contacted me to tell me they tried to make an offer but were blocked. AFAIK, that’s the only way you know.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I need some advice please.  I purchased an luxury item off eBay and threw my common sense out the window when I saw the item.  I was so excited I didn’t check pictures carefully and do my normal checks, I received the item yesterday and it’s a total fake.  The buyer says no returns on the description.  I sent them a message and haven’t heard anything yet.  I’ve bought luxury goods on eBay before and never had a problem.  What are my chances of getting my money back?  What should I do next?

Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

MyMelodyLV said:


> I need some advice please.  I purchased an luxury item off eBay and threw my common sense out the window when I saw the item.  I was so excited I didn’t check pictures carefully and do my normal checks, I received the item yesterday and it’s a total fake.  The buyer says no returns on the description.  I sent them a message and haven’t heard anything yet.  I’ve bought luxury goods on eBay before and never had a problem.  What are my chances of getting my money back?  What should I do next?
> 
> Thank you!



100% if it is fake. Get a professional authentication for $10-15 that verifies that it is fake. File for a return through your purchase history (maybe under a tab saying something like “other options”?), and choose the reasons that it “doesn’t seem authentic” and attach a photo of the non- authentic document. You will then get emails telling you the next steps. The seller may never respond and eBay may never take the next step, so when the date comes that they say in the email, contact them if need be. I usually have to contact them a few times if the seller is trying to ignore the case and make it go away. However, you will 100% get your money back if it is fake, regardless of the seller’s return policy.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

nicole0612 said:


> 100% if it is fake. Get a professional authentication for $10-15 that verifies that it is fake. File for a return through your purchase history (maybe under a tab saying something like “other options”?), and choose the reasons that it “doesn’t seem authentic” and attach a photo of the non- authentic document. You will then get emails telling you the next steps. The seller may never respond and eBay may never take the next step, so when the date comes that they say in the email, contact them if need be. I usually have to contact them a few times if the seller is trying to ignore the case and make it go away. However, you will 100% get your money back if it is fake, regardless of the seller’s return policy.


Thank you for the response.  Yeah, it’s such a bad fake.  Is it allowable by PF rules for me to ask who is a good authentication service for Dior, if need be?


----------



## Bales25

MyMelodyLV said:


> Thank you for the response.  Yeah, it’s such a bad fake.  Is it allowable by PF rules for me to ask who is a good authentication service for Dior, if need be?



You don't need to get it authenticated to request a return for not as described.  I'd save the money and only do that if eBay required it before the return, but to my knowledge, they don't in most cases.  Paypal might, but I'd file with eBay so you don't have to pay return shipping, either.


----------



## whateve

MyMelodyLV said:


> Thank you for the response.  Yeah, it’s such a bad fake.  Is it allowable by PF rules for me to ask who is a good authentication service for Dior, if need be?





Bales25 said:


> You don't need to get it authenticated to request a return for not as described.  I'd save the money and only do that if eBay required it before the return, but to my knowledge, they don't in most cases.  Paypal might, but I'd file with eBay so you don't have to pay return shipping, either.


Exactly. Don't spend your money on an authentication. Just open the return, not as described. If anyone has to prove anything, it will be the seller. Make sure you file with ebay, not paypal, because paypal makes you pay return shipping.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Bales25 said:


> You don't need to get it authenticated to request a return for not as described.  I'd save the money and only do that if eBay required it before the return, but to my knowledge, they don't in most cases.  Paypal might, but I'd file with eBay so you don't have to pay return shipping, either.





whateve said:


> Exactly. Don't spend your money on an authentication. Just open the return, not as described. If anyone has to prove anything, it will be the seller. Make sure you file with ebay, not paypal, because paypal makes you pay return shipping.


Thanks for the help.  I’ll do that.  I think the seller has a fake Gucci item up as well now, just gross!  Interesting how the seller has time to put on a new listing, but not respond to my message from yesterday.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Hi all, the seller responded to me and asked me to send the item back and THEN they would refund me.  If someone could give me advice, I thought the seller had to provide a shipping label to get their unauthentic item back, is this true?

As a side note in their response, they basically blamed me for not looking at the pictures carefully enough to see it was a replica and that was their reason I should pay shipping back.

Opinions please, thanks!


----------



## Bales25

MyMelodyLV said:


> Hi all, the seller responded to me and asked me to send the item back and THEN they would refund me.  If someone could give me advice, I thought the seller had to provide a shipping label to get their unauthentic item back, is this true?
> 
> As a side note in their response, they basically blamed me for not looking at the pictures carefully enough to see it was a replica and that was their reason I should pay shipping back.
> 
> Opinions please, thanks!



Nope - they send you a shipping label through eBay and the return is on their dime.  Now that you have them confirming it's not authentic, there's no question (not that there was anyway.) They are not allowed to sell fake items, so this is all on the seller.  If the seller refuses to provide a return label, ask eBay to step in when you can and be sure to point out the seller has already confirmed it's not authentic.  Again, that doesn't really matter, but bad sellers should get called out.


----------



## Bales25

Bales25 said:


> Nope - they send you a shipping label through eBay and the return is on their dime.  Now that you have them confirming it's not authentic, there's no question (not that there was anyway.) They are not allowed to sell fake items, so this is all on the seller.  If the seller refuses to provide a return label, ask eBay to step in when you can and be sure to point out the seller has already confirmed it's not authentic.  Again, that doesn't really matter, but bad sellers should get called out.



Forgot to mention that yes, you return first, then they refund.  That's standard.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Bales25 said:


> Forgot to mention that yes, you return first, then they refund.  That's standard.


Thanks so much for the response.  Is the seller allowed to drag their feet on the refund, or do they have a certain amount of time before it has to be done after they receive the item back?


----------



## Bales25

MyMelodyLV said:


> Thanks so much for the response.  Is the seller allowed to drag their feet on the refund, or do they have a certain amount of time before it has to be done after they receive the item back?



No, they only have a few days to issue the refund once tracking shows the item was delivered back to them.


----------



## chanelprincess

Bales25 said:


> No, they only have a few days to issue the refund once tracking shows the item was delivered back to them.


Hi, long story short.  I purchased a Dior handbag off a seller on Ebay.  Something struck me as odd on the photos, so I posted them on here and the helpful authenticators confirmed that they thought it was counterfeit.  In the meantime I also paid to have it authenticated and that also confirmed that it was fake.  I went through the process with ebay of returning the bag, but the seller was adamant that it wasn't fake and she wasn't going to accept the return.  I have now escalated this with Ebay, which usually takes 48 to hours to process.  However, because this was an expensive item £1600, this has got to be processed through another department at Ebay.  Has anyone got any experience with this?  How long does this process take?  I have been reassured by them that they will sent me a returns label and I will get a refund, but I am starting to get a little worried about this now. Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

chanelprincess said:


> Hi, long story short.  I purchased a Dior handbag off a seller on Ebay.  Something struck me as odd on the photos, so I posted them on here and the helpful authenticators confirmed that they thought it was counterfeit.  In the meantime I also paid to have it authenticated and that also confirmed that it was fake.  I went through the process with ebay of returning the bag, but the seller was adamant that it wasn't fake and she wasn't going to accept the return.  I have now escalated this with Ebay, which usually takes 48 to hours to process.  However, because this was an expensive item £1600, this has got to be processed through another department at Ebay.  Has anyone got any experience with this?  How long does this process take?  I have been reassured by them that they will sent me a returns label and I will get a refund, but I am starting to get a little worried about this now. Thanks


Can you add and attach a copy of the professional authentication to the escalated dispute? If so, do it then call Ebay on the phone and have them look at the case. 

This should be an easy decision for them to make in your favor.


----------



## chanelprincess

BeenBurned said:


> Can you add and attach a copy of the professional authentication to the escalated dispute? If so, do it then call Ebay on the phone and have them look at the case.
> 
> This should be an easy decision for them to make in your favor.


Hi, yes Ive already uploaded the authentication certificate for Ebay to look at.  I have phoned again today, this was escalated on Sunday, and apparently it has been approved and all I'm waiting for is the response from Ebay, so another 24-48 hours.  This seems a very long time to me, when it is quite obvious that the bag is fake.  They still want me to send it back to the seller, which I am slightly concerned about.  So I suppose Ill have to be patient for another day or two.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## nicole0612

chanelprincess said:


> Hi, yes Ive already uploaded the authentication certificate for Ebay to look at.  I have phoned again today, this was escalated on Sunday, and apparently it has been approved and all I'm waiting for is the response from Ebay, so another 24-48 hours.  This seems a very long time to me, when it is quite obvious that the bag is fake.  They still want me to send it back to the seller, which I am slightly concerned about.  So I suppose Ill have to be patient for another day or two.  Thanks for your reply.



Hi, I’ve been through this multiple times and though sometimes it takes up to a month to get a refund, you will get it eventually if you follow all of the steps that eBay tells you. It doesn’t always take a month, sometimes it’s really fast, but I found with high priced items where the seller doesn’t want to admit that it’s fake they sometimes drag it out as long as possible. Just make sure to check in with eBay if a deadline gets close and you haven’t heard from them, for example if you’re waiting for your return label or if you’re waiting for your refund, sometimes they can push things along faster while you are on the phone.


----------



## chanelprincess

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, I’ve been through this multiple times and though sometimes it takes up to a month to get a refund, you will get it eventually if you follow all of the steps that eBay tells you. It doesn’t always take a month, sometimes it’s really fast, but I found with high priced items where the seller doesn’t want to admit that it’s fake they sometimes drag it out as long as possible. Just make sure to check in with eBay if a deadline gets close and you haven’t heard from them, for example if you’re waiting for your return label or if you’re waiting for your refund, sometimes they can push things along faster while you are on the phone.


I had my confirmation email from Ebay yesterday afternoon to say that they had decided in my favour.  I rushed to the Post Office straight away and posted it back to the seller using Ebay's label.  Hopefully as soon as it is delivered or attempted to be delivered I will get my refund.  Ebay has assured me that the seller won't be able to list the bag again, but we will see.  I will definitely monitor her listings.


----------



## nicole0612

chanelprincess said:


> I had my confirmation email from Ebay yesterday afternoon to say that they had decided in my favour.  I rushed to the Post Office straight away and posted it back to the seller using Ebay's label.  Hopefully as soon as it is delivered or attempted to be delivered I will get my refund.  Ebay has assured me that the seller won't be able to list the bag again, but we will see.  I will definitely monitor her listings.



Great news!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Hello again, needing advice once more.  Regarding my original dilemma with the seller on eBay who sent me a fake, they told me 2 days ago I would receive a return label.  I’ve received nothing yet and I’ve sent them 2 follow up messages with no response from them.  I’m getting tired of dealing with them as I’m trying to be polite and get this over with.  They really have made no good effort or communication to rectify the situation.  How hard is it to send a return label?  Can I leave them negative feedback now or what should I do?  Thank you for any help or advice.


----------



## whateve

MyMelodyLV said:


> Hello again, needing advice once more.  Regarding my original dilemma with the seller on eBay who sent me a fake, they told me 2 days ago I would receive a return label.  I’ve received nothing yet and I’ve sent them 2 follow up messages with no response from them.  I’m getting tired of dealing with them as I’m trying to be polite and get this over with.  They really have made no good effort or communication to rectify the situation.  How hard is it to send a return label?  Can I leave them negative feedback now or what should I do?  Thank you for any help or advice.


I wouldn't leave feedback until the transaction is over. 

What were the circumstances of the return? Did you open a return request with ebay? Did they accept it through ebay, not just in messages? At some point, you will be able to escalate your return request and ebay send you the label.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

chanelprincess said:


> I had my confirmation email from Ebay yesterday afternoon to say that they had decided in my favour.  I rushed to the Post Office straight away and posted it back to the seller using Ebay's label.  Hopefully as soon as it is delivered or attempted to be delivered I will get my refund.  Ebay has assured me that the seller won't be able to list the bag again, but we will see.  I will definitely monitor her listings.


I’m glad it worked out for you!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

whateve said:


> I wouldn't leave feedback until the transaction is over.
> 
> What were the circumstances of the return? Did you open a return request with ebay? Did they accept it through ebay, not just in messages? At some point, you will be able to escalate your return request and ebay send you the label.





whateve said:


> I wouldn't leave feedback until the transaction is over.
> 
> What were the circumstances of the return? Did you open a return request with ebay? Did they accept it through ebay, not just in messages? At some point, you will be able to escalate your return request and ebay send you the label.



The seller didn’t accept returns, so I had to ask for a return through eBay money back guarantee by saying the item was not authentic through a drop down menu on the site.  eBay website said to work something out with the seller and I’ve been messaging the seller.  They basically admitted it wasn’t authentic and originally asked for me to send it back on my dime.  I said I wouldn’t do that and they should give me a return label for selling a replica.  They said they would send a label and that was 2 days ago, and I’ve received no label.  I’ve politely asked 2 more times from them for the label and haven’t gotten a response.  How hard is it to send a return label?


----------



## whateve

MyMelodyLV said:


> The seller didn’t accept returns, so I had to ask for a return through eBay money back guarantee by saying the item was not authentic through a drop down menu on the site.  eBay website said to work something out with the seller and I’ve been messaging the seller.  They basically admitted it wasn’t authentic and originally asked for me to send it back on my dime.  I said I wouldn’t do that and they should give me a return label for selling a replica.  They said they would send a label and that was 2 days ago, and I’ve received no label.  I’ve politely asked 2 more times from them for the label and haven’t gotten a response.  How hard is it to send a return label?


It sounds like they haven't accepted the return through ebay. On your return, there is a date on there when you allowed to escalate the case if you can't work it out with the seller. When you get to that date, escalate the return. Once you escalate, you can no longer communicate with the seller. Ebay will then issue you the return label.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

whateve said:


> It sounds like they haven't accepted the return through ebay. On your return, there is a date on there when you allowed to escalate the case if you can't work it out with the seller. When you get to that date, escalate the return. Once you escalate, you can no longer communicate with the seller. Ebay will then issue you the return label.



Ok, does that still give me the availability at some point to leave negative feedback for the seller?  This seller just sold another replica item.


----------



## whateve

MyMelodyLV said:


> Ok, does that still give me the availability at some point to leave negative feedback for the seller?  This seller just sold another replica item.


If you win the dispute, you can leave negative feedback. However, if ebay removes the listing for being fake, you won't be able to. But the seller will get a ding on her account for selling fakes, and will be limited on selling highly faked brands, especially if she gets more than one ding.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

whateve said:


> If you win the dispute, you can leave negative feedback. However, if ebay removes the listing for being fake, you won't be able to. But the seller will get a ding on her account for selling fakes, and will be limited on selling highly faked brands, especially if she gets more than one ding.


Alright thanks, they basically admitted in their first message to me that it was my fault for buying the item if I knew already what the authentic item looked like, and I should’ve looked at the pictures better.  Hopefully I’ll win the dispute.


----------



## whateve

MyMelodyLV said:


> Alright thanks, they basically admitted in their first message to me that it was my fault for buying the item if I knew already what the authentic item looked like, and I should’ve looked at the pictures better.  Hopefully I’ll win the dispute.


You can report to ebay the other replica the seller sold, as well as any other of her listings that clearly show the item is counterfeit.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyMelodyLV said:


> Hello again, needing advice once more.  Regarding my original dilemma with the seller on eBay who sent me a fake, they told me 2 days ago I would receive a return label.  I’ve received nothing yet and I’ve sent them 2 follow up messages with no response from them.  I’m getting tired of dealing with them as I’m trying to be polite and get this over with.  They really have made no good effort or communication to rectify the situation.  How hard is it to send a return label?  Can I leave them negative feedback now or what should I do?  Thank you for any help or advice.





whateve said:


> I wouldn't leave feedback until the transaction is over.
> 
> What were the circumstances of the return? Did you open a return request with ebay? Did they accept it through ebay, not just in messages? At some point, you will be able to escalate your return request and ebay send you the label.





MyMelodyLV said:


> Ok, does that still give me the availability at some point to leave negative feedback for the seller?  This seller just sold another replica item.


As long as you win the dispute, you'll have about 60 days after the sale to leave feedback (as long as the listing isn't removed) but I believe the ability to leave feedback is blocked while there's a dispute open. 

You would have been able to leave feedback prior to opening the dispute but had you done that, it certainly wouldn't encourage the seller to work with you. And now, even though she's not working with you, you can't leave it until it's closed.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

BeenBurned said:


> As long as you win the dispute, you'll have about 60 days after the sale to leave feedback (as long as the listing isn't removed) but I believe the ability to leave feedback is blocked while there's a dispute open.
> 
> You would have been able to leave feedback prior to opening the dispute but had you done that, it certainly wouldn't encourage the seller to work with you. And now, even though she's not working with you, you can't leave it until it's closed.


Thanks, I was wondering why I wasn’t seeing the option to leave feedback.  I was trying to be polite and work with the seller and give them the benefit of the doubt, but every opportunity they’ve had to make it right, they haven’t.  I guess, hopefully, I’ll have that opportunity to leave feedback after this is settled.


----------



## whateve

MyMelodyLV said:


> Thanks, I was wondering why I wasn’t seeing the option to leave feedback.  I was trying to be polite and work with the seller and give them the benefit of the doubt, but every opportunity they’ve had to make it right, they haven’t.  I guess, hopefully, I’ll have that opportunity to leave feedback after this is settled.


In my experience, once you get your refund, the purchase may disappear from your purchase history. You'll have to search to find the listing so you can leave feedback. It can be done, but ebay makes it difficult.


----------



## chanelprincess

nicole0612 said:


> Great news!


Final (hopefully) twist to the tail.  I returned this bag to the seller, and was out for delivery today.  The tracking is now showing that the recipient no longer lives at this address, so its being returned to sender.  I didn't put my address on the parcel in fear of retaliation from the seller.  I have spoken to Ebay and they are assuring me that the case will now be closed, but I am still waiting for my refund! This is so frustrating and frankly I am angry that the seller can continue to trade on Ebay as if nothing has happened.  I can't leave feedback because the listing is not showing in my purchases, so I can do nothing but wait again!!


----------



## Bales25

chanelprincess said:


> Final (hopefully) twist to the tail.  I returned this bag to the seller, and was out for delivery today.  The tracking is now showing that the recipient no longer lives at this address, so its being returned to sender.  I didn't put my address on the parcel in fear of retaliation from the seller.  I have spoken to Ebay and they are assuring me that the case will now be closed, but I am still waiting for my refund! This is so frustrating and frankly I am angry that the seller can continue to trade on Ebay as if nothing has happened.  I can't leave feedback because the listing is not showing in my purchases, so I can do nothing but wait again!!



Just curious - what return address did you use?


----------



## BeenBurned

chanelprincess said:


> Final (hopefully) twist to the tail.  I returned this bag to the seller, and was out for delivery today. * The tracking is now showing that the recipient no longer lives at this address, so its being returned to sender.  I didn't put my address on the parcel in fear of retaliation from the seller.  I have spoken to Ebay and they are assuring me that the case will now be closed, but I am still waiting for my refund! *This is so frustrating and frankly I am angry that the seller can continue to trade on Ebay as if nothing has happened.  I can't leave feedback because the listing is not showing in my purchases, so I can do nothing but wait again!!


It might be a problem because had the package been returned, you definitely would have gotten your refund. It would have been considered as the recipient refusing to accept it. 

Since the seller shipped it to you and has your address, not putting your return address on the label didn't accomplish much other than to add confusion to an already complicated issue. 

I'm not sure how ebay will handle it but their assurance is likely nothing more than another case of telling you what you want to hear.


----------



## chanelprincess

BeenBurned said:


> It might be a problem because had the package been returned, you definitely would have gotten your refund. It would have been considered as the recipient refusing to accept it.
> 
> Since the seller shipped it to you and has your address, not putting your return address on the label didn't accomplish much other than to add confusion to an already complicated issue.
> 
> I'm not sure how ebay will handle it but their assurance is likely nothing more than another case of telling you what you want to hear.


Just found out that my address was on the label that I printed out, so it is being sent back to me.  The address I sent it to is obviously the address that Ebay and Paypal have on their records, I think that seller probably refused the delivery.  We will wait and see, Ebay are saying 24-48 hours before the refund is sent.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I just wanted to thank everyone who commented or gave me advice on my situation.  I sent the item back and today the seller initiated a refund.  I still would like to leave unfavorable feedback because I think potential buyers should be aware they sell replica/fake items, and they have 100% positive feedback.  What I learned is that feedback doesn’t mean much and that you really have to pay attention to pictures, the seller’s policies, and check out their other items they’ve sold or are selling.  I also learned, which I should’ve known, is that if the price is too good to be true, it probably is.  Lesson learned!


----------



## jbags07

Hi everyone, not sure if I am posting in the right place or if this is a relevant question!  Anyhow, the last couple of years I’ve overdone things and bought a ton of bags. I’ve tweaked my style taste lately and need to sell a lot of them, all new with tags and packaging. Most are brands like Kate Soadecand Frances Valentine, so not upper end, but I still paid a good bit for each bag  .. so I’ve started listing them on eBay for what their value is. But it seems like so many people are selling bags dirt cheap, very low pricing, on eBay. Why is this? Does anyone have any thoughts? As to why pricescare so low!  And will my brand new bags not sell unless I reduce them to almost nothing?  Very frustrating!  Thanks to anyone who has any thoughts on this


----------



## Catbird9

jbags07 said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if I am posting in the right place or if this is a relevant question!  Anyhow, the last couple of years I’ve overdone things and bought a ton of bags. I’ve tweaked my style taste lately and need to sell a lot of them, all new with tags and packaging. Most are brands like Kate Soadecand Frances Valentine, so not upper end, but I still paid a good bit for each bag  .. so I’ve started listing them on eBay for what their value is. But it seems like so many people are selling bags dirt cheap, very low pricing, on eBay. Why is this? Does anyone have any thoughts? As to why pricescare so low!  And will my brand new bags not sell unless I reduce them to almost nothing?  Very frustrating!  Thanks to anyone who has any thoughts on this



It can be frustrating. Generally people are looking for bargains on eBay. Even a brand new bag with tags is not going to sell for what you paid for it, unless it's rare, hard to find, or in high demand. In most cases, you are competing with discount outlets and many other sellers who may have high feedback and offer free shipping. If you are new seller, you need to make more sales to build up good feedback. That takes time. Good luck!


----------



## jyyanks

I've had a few items listed but it seems as if the buying activity is lower than normal (not a power seller so this is just a general observation).  Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## whateve

jyyanks said:


> I've had a few items listed but it seems as if the buying activity is lower than normal (not a power seller so this is just a general observation).  Does anyone else feel the same way?


My sales have slowed down, but that could be because I haven't put up anything new in awhile.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> My sales have slowed down, but that could be because I haven't put up anything new in awhile.


Same here. I finally sold a bag I listed last summer!


----------



## jbags07

Catbird9 said:


> It can be frustrating. Generally people are looking for bargains on eBay. Even a brand new bag with tags is not going to sell for what you paid for it, unless it's rare, hard to find, or in high demand. In most cases, you are competing with discount outlets and many other sellers who may have high feedback and offer free shipping. If you are new seller, you need to make more sales to build up good feedback. That takes time. Good luck!


Thank u fir your reply!  I hear you on the bargains. I just don’t want to sell a new bag I paid $200 for for 50$, you know?!  I’ve sold some stuff but not in awhile, so my seller feedback isn’t huge. And just can’t compete with discount outlets. I might try posh mark or other sites if I can’t sell the bags. Some I would rather keep than sell for low prices. Thanks again for your insights


----------



## BeenBurned

jbags07 said:


> * but I still paid a good bit for each bag  ..** so I’ve started listing them on eBay for what their value is*. But it seems like so many people are selling bags dirt cheap, very low pricing, on eBay. Why is this?


I'm not saying this to be mean because I have items that I list, relist and relist over again because they aren't selling as quickly as I'd like. 

Sellers have to understand that no matter what they paid for an item or how new and unused it is, an item is only worth as much as a buyer who is looking for that item is willing to pay for it. 

So often, our opinion of the value of our items is going to be higher than what a buyer wants to 
pay for it. It doesn't necessarily mean that the item won't sell for the price you want but it certainly will take longer than another seller's less expensive listing for the same item.

If you're patient and have good listings with lots of clear and definitive pictures and great descriptions, the items will probably sell - eventually. But patience is key.


----------



## jbags07

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not saying this to be mean because I have items that I list, relist and relist over again because they aren't selling as quickly as I'd like.
> 
> Sellers have to understand that no matter what they paid for an item or how new and unused it is, an item is only worth as much as a buyer who is looking for that item is willing to pay for it.
> 
> So often, our opinion of the value of our items is going to be higher than what a buyer wants to
> pay for it. It doesn't necessarily mean that the item won't sell for the price you want but it certainly will take longer than another seller's less expensive listing for the same item.
> 
> If you're patient and have good listings with lots of clear and definitive pictures and great descriptions, the items will probably sell - eventually. But patience is key.


What you said makes a lot of sense. On the items I am willing to lower, probably makes sense to do so. And on the bags I am not, just be patient and wait it out. Thank you for the honest and helpful response!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

jbags07 said:


> What you said makes a lot of sense. On the items I am willing to lower, probably makes sense to do so. And on the bags I am not, just be patient and wait it out. Thank you for the honest and helpful response!


I sell new, preowned and rehabbed bags.  I agree with Whateve as far as patience goes.  I check out the competition and try to list my bags accordingly.  Usually new bags that are for sale, were purchased at deep discounts, so they can be sold for less than the MRSP.  If it is a new style in high demand you can even get over MRSP.  A good presentation, with clear description and photos is important.  Good luck!


----------



## jbags07

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I sell new, preowned and rehabbed bags.  I agree with Whateve as far as patience goes.  I check out the competition and try to list my bags accordingly.  Usually new bags that are for sale, were purchased at deep discounts, so they can be sold for less than the MRSP.  If it is a new style in high demand you can even get over MRSP.  A good presentation, with clear description and photos is important.  Good luck!


Thank you for the great tips!  I sold some things on eBay 6-8 years ago and it’s very different now. A definite learning curve. I appreciate all of the helpful tips you have all been giving me here. Lots of research and patience. And I’ve been tweaking descriptions and pix. I did sell one slg and one bag today, but I thought it was low. Msrp was 378, I paid  239.99 for the bag, and she offered 120. I countered , she countered, I accepted 140. So after fees etc I lost a lot, on a bag with all the new wrappings etc still covering it. Ouch   Hopefully if I am patient like you all mentioned, I can do better on the other bags!  Thank I again


----------



## chicinthecity777

@BeenBurned and all your experienced members, what do you make of this member's feedback history? 
https://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBay...eftForOthers&ftabfocus=true&searchInterval=30
I don't like it. I am selling some non-expensive branded item (£50) and received an offer from him on it. eBay added the offer option when I re-listed which I didn't realise, now I ended up with offers. So annoying but I might be able to do something with the price. But I am not sure about his feedback history.
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Catbird9

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @BeenBurned and all your experienced members, what do you make of this member's feedback history?
> https://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBay...eftForOthers&ftabfocus=true&searchInterval=30
> I don't like it. I am selling some non-expensive branded item (£50) and received an offer from him on it. eBay added the offer option when I re-listed which I didn't realise, now I ended up with offers. So annoying but I might be able to do something with the price. But I am not sure about his feedback history.
> Thank you all in advance!


Personally I'd avoid dealing with this buyer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Catbird9 said:


> Personally I'd avoid dealing with this buyer.


Thank you for your opinion! I know right? He only seems to give feedback when he wants to give bad feedback!


----------



## BeenBurned

xiangxiang0731 said:


> @BeenBurned and all your experienced members, what do you make of this member's feedback history?
> https://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBay...eftForOthers&ftabfocus=true&searchInterval=30
> I don't like it. I am selling some non-expensive branded item (£50) and received an offer from him on it. eBay added the offer option when I re-listed which I didn't realise, now I ended up with offers. So annoying but I might be able to do something with the price. But I am not sure about his feedback history.
> Thank you all in advance!





Catbird9 said:


> Personally I'd avoid dealing with this buyer.


I'd definitely block someone who leaves 1/2 their feedbacks as neg (and a neutral). 

With that said, I tend to block potential problem buyers more quickly than others. My thoughts are that there are a lot of buyers out there and if I can avoid a problem, I err on the side of caution.

The interesting thing is that I recently did accept an offer from a buyer who'd left sketchy feedback for others. (Why I accepted this one, I can't say but I didn't get the uncomfortable feeling I often get from potential problem buyers.)

I held my breath awaiting feedback and got a "better than described" positive!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> I'd definitely block someone who leaves 1/2 their feedbacks as neg (and a neutral).
> 
> With that said, I tend to block potential problem buyers more quickly than others. My thoughts are that there are a lot of buyers out there and if I can avoid a problem, I err on the side of caution.
> 
> The interesting thing is that I recently did accept an offer from a buyer who'd left sketchy feedback for others. (Why I accepted this one, I can't say but I didn't get the uncomfortable feeling I often get from potential problem buyers.)
> 
> I held my breath awaiting feedback and got a "better than described" positive!


Thank you! My initial gut feeling was to decline his offer and block. Guess I should go with gut feeling.


----------



## restricter

Hey crew, I’m dealing with a sleazy seller.  Her feedback was a red flag but I decided to take a chance.  Turns out the photos in the listing were stolen from Fashionphile/Yoogi’s and the NWT bag was used. 

I opened a snad and woke up to this charming message:

nwtandvintage2 sent you a message about your request:
I disagree, this bag was never worn. However, as an honest seller I will allow a refund. Please send me back the bag I sent and I will send full refund. Thank you. 

Experts, what is my next step?  The game appears to be that she will claim I sent her a different bag.

For reference, this is the NWT Balenciaga I received 






And here’s the Fashionphile listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-metallic-chevre-classic-first-magenta-124437

All of the seller’s photos - including the serial number - were lifted from here.  At least I can prove it was used even when Fashionphile sold it.

Would a message along the lines be the correct next step?

Dear seller,

I’m glad you’re willing to accept the return but you’re obligated to pay for return shipping for the following reasons.

The bag in the photos that you used in your listing was not in new condition when Fashionphile listed it for sale (https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-metallic-chevre-classic-first-magenta-124437).  Product misrepresentation is a violation of eBay’s Listing Policies.  By using these images, you also violated eBay’s Image Policy (https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-policies/images-text-policy?id=4240).

Sending an item that’s different than what was in your listing is yet another violation of eBay’s policies.  The serial number of the bag I received does not match the one in the photos of your listing.  Even if it did, the bag in your listing was used when it was listed by Fashionphile.

Please consult eBay’s rules and take appropriate next steps.

Thank you.


PS - the seller is either a lawyer (per the address label) or married to one (per the PP account).  I’m also a lawyer and we’re about to find out which of us is gonna win here.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Hey crew, I’m dealing with a sleazy seller.  Her feedback was a red flag but I decided to take a chance.  Turns out the photos in the listing were stolen from Fashionphile/Yoogi’s and the NWT bag was used.
> 
> I opened a snad and woke up to this charming message:
> 
> nwtandvintage2 sent you a message about your request:
> I disagree, this bag was never worn. However, as an honest seller I will allow a refund. Please send me back the bag I sent and I will send full refund. Thank you.
> 
> Experts, what is my next step?  The game appears to be that she will claim I sent her a different bag.
> 
> For reference, this is the NWT Balenciaga I received
> 
> View attachment 4371811
> View attachment 4371813
> View attachment 4371816
> 
> 
> And here’s the Fashionphile listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-metallic-chevre-classic-first-magenta-124437
> 
> All of the seller’s photos - including the serial number - were lifted from here.  At least I can prove it was used even when Fashionphile sold it.
> 
> Would a message along the lines be the correct next step?
> 
> Dear seller,
> 
> I’m glad you’re willing to accept the return but you’re obligated to pay for return shipping for the following reasons.
> 
> The bag in the photos that you used in your listing was not in new condition when Fashionphile listed it for sale (https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-metallic-chevre-classic-first-magenta-124437).  Product misrepresentation is a violation of eBay’s Listing Policies.  By using these images, you also violated eBay’s Image Policy (https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-policies/images-text-policy?id=4240).
> 
> Sending an item that’s different than what was in your listing is yet another violation of eBay’s policies.  The serial number of the bag I received does not match the one in the photos of your listing.  Even if it did, the bag in your listing was used when it was listed by Fashionphile.
> 
> Please consult eBay’s rules and take appropriate next steps.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> PS - the seller is either a lawyer (per the address label) or married to one (per the PP account).  I’m also a lawyer and we’re about to find out which of us is gonna win here.


Assuming you opened SNAD, just escalate the case and request the return shipping label. Ebay will require her to pay for the label and if it's not supplied, you can close the case after her deadline for forwarding the shipping label.

Since the item was under the $750 threshhold for s.c., you only have to show delivery in order to win the case.

BTW, she not only stole the pictures from FP but also plagiarized the description, going as far as using FP's own coding for the manufacturer ID!! I think I'd also give FP a heads up to report the image and description theft if I were you.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Assuming you opened SNAD, just escalate the case and request the return shipping label. Ebay will require her to pay for the label and if it's not supplied, you can close the case after her deadline for forwarding the shipping label.
> 
> Since the item was under the $750 threshhold for s.c., you only have to show delivery in order to win the case.
> 
> BTW, she not only stole the pictures from FP but also plagiarized the description, going as far as using FP's own coding for the manufacturer ID!! I think I'd also give FP a heads up to report the image and description theft if I were you.



Thanks for the tip. I have to wait until the 16th to escalate, I think.  I love how people throw the phrase honest seller around.  And I can’t wait to get FP involved.


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have to wait until the 16th to escalate, I think.  I love how people throw the phrase honest seller around.  And I can’t wait to get FP involved.



Ebay is now approving all SNADs in favor of the buyer. However, the seller can appeal once she gets the bag back. She can claim it wasn't received in the same condition as sent. 

Fashionphile can report her listings to ebay for stolen pictures. You can contact them now to alert them.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> Ebay is now approving all SNADs in favor of the buyer. However, the seller can appeal once she gets the bag back. She can claim it wasn't received in the same condition as sent.
> 
> Fashionphile can report her listings to ebay for stolen pictures. You can contact them now to alert them.



She can claim it but since her photos were stolen and the FP listing she stole it from says it was in ‘good’ condition, I think she’s going to regret that play.

I alerted FP and got this response:

Thank you for letting us know.

We are aware that there are other resellers out there who do that and unfortunately are unable to control and stop it.


Another day, another drama


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> She can claim it but since her photos were stolen and the FP listing she stole it from says it was in ‘good’ condition, I think she’s going to regret that play.
> 
> I alerted FP and got this response:
> 
> Thank you for letting us know.
> 
> We are aware that there are other resellers out there who do that and unfortunately are unable to control and stop it.
> 
> 
> Another day, another drama


Maybe FP doesn't know they can report it to ebay or don't want to take the time. Unfortunately, as the copyright holder, they are the only ones that can report.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I just received an item from an ebay seller and upon touching the product I realized it was fake. The weight was off and also the dimensions from the genuine article. It was also much thinner then the real goods. I’ve usually been lucky on ebay, this is only my 2nd SNAD and counterfeit item. Do I contact seller first or ebay? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I just received an item from an ebay seller and upon touching the product I realized it was fake. The weight was off and also the dimensions from the genuine article. It was also much thinner then the real goods. I’ve usually been lucky on ebay, this is only my 2nd SNAD and counterfeit item. Do I contact seller first or ebay? Thanks for your advice.


contact the seller first.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> contact the seller first.


Ok, thx whateve. I hate when someone sells a counterfeit tho!
And the seller just listed another item with the same suspect labels on the product. It's a different pattern but the same fishy labels.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, thx whateve. I hate when someone sells a counterfeit tho!
> And the seller just listed another item with the same suspect labels on the product. It's a different pattern but the same fishy labels.


I do too. As a seller, I always hope the buyer gives me the benefit of the doubt and contacts me first. I know not all sellers deserve it, but I contact them. I want to give them a chance to make it right before becoming adversarial. To me, opening a SNAD request without contacting first is blindsiding.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I do too. As a seller, I always hope the buyer gives me the benefit of the doubt and contacts me first. I know not all sellers deserve it, but I contact them. I want to give them a chance to make it right before becoming adversarial. To me, opening a SNAD request without contacting first is blindsiding.


I understand what you're saying from a sellers prospective. But I found a 3rd counterfeit scarf from the same seller 

I did not accuse him but simply pointed out the inconsistencies to the real thing but seeing an additional 3 scarves listed is not good. Kind of harder for the seller to claim innocence. And I feel bad for the future buyers. I don't know why I didn't see this when I was bidding. I do my due diligence on sellers especially when the items are expensive.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Well good news, woke up this morning and my return request was accepted without a peep and a return label provided. I feel bad for unsuspecting future buyers tho, should I report only his counterfeit items to ebay? What would you do?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Well good news, woke up this morning and my return request was accepted without a peep and a return label provided. I feel bad for future buyers, should I report only his counterfeit items to ebay? What would you do?


That's great! If there is enough evidence in the pictures, you can report the counterfeit items by using the report button.


----------



## MAGJES

Addicted to bags said:


> I understand what you're saying from a sellers prospective. But I found a 3rd counterfeit scarf from the same seller
> 
> I did not accuse him but simply pointed out the inconsistencies to the real thing but seeing an additional 3 scarves listed is not good. Kind of harder for the seller to claim innocence. And I feel bad for the future buyers. I don't know why I didn't see this when I was bidding. I do my due diligence on sellers especially when the items are expensive.


Is it possible to find out the ebay ID?  I’ll PM you!  I’ve recently purchased a few scarves on ebay and am now paranoid since you said “him!”


----------



## restricter

I followed everyone’s advice and opened a case which was decided in my favor in less than 24 hours.  The seller’s not happy with me.


New message from: nwtandvintage2 (436Turquoise Star)

Dear Buyer;

I wrote to you several times saying I would provide a refund if you returned it, instead you asked Ebay to step in knowing full well as a seller that would affect my rating. 
Again, as a fellow seller if you are being honest we could have worked this out. 


I love how she uses the word honest.  As in she’s an honest seller.  This is a person who used stolen images and descriptions — for an item listed as used by Fashionphile, no less — and listed it herself as NWT.

I’m not getting into a message war with her and I know I’m going to have to be careful when I neg her.   But oh, it’s tempting to smack her hard.  It wouldn’t do any good.  She’s done it before to other buyers so this wasn’t an oversight.

Ugh!


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> I followed everyone’s advice and opened a case which was decided in my favor in less than 24 hours.  The seller’s not happy with me.
> 
> 
> New message from: nwtandvintage2 (436Turquoise Star)
> 
> Dear Buyer;
> 
> I wrote to you several times saying I would provide a refund if you returned it, instead you asked Ebay to step in knowing full well as a seller that would affect my rating.
> Again, as a fellow seller if you are being honest we could have worked this out.
> 
> 
> I love how she uses the word honest.  As in she’s an honest seller.  This is a person who used stolen images and descriptions — for an item listed as used by Fashionphile, no less — and listed it herself as NWT.
> 
> I’m not getting into a message war with her and I know I’m going to have to be careful when I neg her.   But oh, it’s tempting to smack her hard.  It wouldn’t do any good.  She’s done it before to other buyers so this wasn’t an oversight.
> 
> Ugh!


You did nothing wrong. When you open a case, all she has to do is click the box that says accept the return. Then you wouldn't have had to escalate. In fact, ebay makes it very difficult to not check that box. It is prechecked every time you go to the return request. It is very easy to accidentally accept a return. I did that once.


----------



## restricter

whateve said:


> You did nothing wrong. When you open a case, all she has to do is click the box that says accept the return. Then you wouldn't have had to escalate. In fact, ebay makes it very difficult to not check that box. It is prechecked every time you go to the return request. It is very easy to accidentally accept a return. I did that once.



Question: do I neg the seller or just let it go?


----------



## whateve

restricter said:


> Question: do I neg the seller or just let it go?


That's up to you. I've been letting most bad situations go because I don't want other sellers to think I'm a bad buyer. If the seller was really unpleasant I might leave a negative. The seller is already getting a defect from ebay.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> That's up to you. I've been letting most bad situations go because I don't want other sellers to think I'm a bad buyer. If the seller was really unpleasant I might leave a negative. The seller is already getting a defect from ebay.



I'm the same way, I don't want sellers to think I'm a bad buyer, so I let it go most of the time. I've only given one negative, for INR, and no communication. I wasn't going to at first, but then I decided to look them up on Facebook. The item  was a model horse (I collect them) so it was easy to find her, she had pics of horses, etc. Anyway, she was active on FB after I purchased it (posted pics), so nothing happened to her. She eventually did contact me after 3 weeks, and used the excuse that something was wrong with her phone/app. Yeah right, how did she post pics on FB then (I know she could have used another device, but still).


----------



## shillinggirl88

I have a question on how to deal with the seller. I haven't had this happened before.

 My nine-year-old daughter decided she wanted to buy a retired American girl doll with her own money on eBay. I inquired with a couple sellers and we decide to go with one that would ship priority mail so she could have it by the end of her spring break. We paid on Sunday evening this week and he had told me he would ship in three days at the most which would be Wednesday. Wednesday afternoon I sent him a message because I hadn't heard anything. No response. I sent him a message Thursday asking if there was an issue and to let me know. Still no response. How long do I let it go before I involve eBay?I saw he just got feedback for another doll order for an auction that ended the same day ours did: thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

shillinggirl88 said:


> I have a question on how to deal with the seller. I haven't had this happened before.
> 
> My nine-year-old daughter decided she wanted to buy a retired American girl doll with her own money on eBay. I inquired with a couple sellers and we decide to go with one that would ship priority mail so she could have it by the end of her spring break. We paid on Sunday evening this week and he had told me he would ship in three days at the most which would be Wednesday. Wednesday afternoon I sent him a message because I hadn't heard anything. No response. I sent him a message Thursday asking if there was an issue and to let me know. Still no response. How long do I let it go before I involve eBay?I saw he just got feedback for another doll order for an auction that ended the same day ours did: thoughts?


Although I don't agree with this, some sellers don't respond because if they're silent, they get an automatic 5-star rating on communication. So that could be the reason for the lack of reply.

What does the listing show as the handling time? 
How far is the item going? Cross country or just a few states over? 
Have you checked your transaction on your "my ebay" to see if there's a tracking number that's showing?
I believe that the transaction should also show an estimated delivery date. What is that? 
If the seller has/had a 3-day handling period and shipped on Wednesday, you probably wouldn't receive it before Saturday anyway and although ebay likes to tell you priority mail is 2-3 days, that's not guaranteed and you still might not receive until Monday.


----------



## shillinggirl88

BeenBurned said:


> Although I don't agree with this, some sellers don't respond because if they're silent, they get an automatic 5-star rating on communication. So that could be the reason for the lack of reply.
> 
> What does the listing show as the handling time?
> How far is the item going? Cross country or just a few states over?
> Have you checked your transaction on your "my ebay" to see if there's a tracking number that's showing?
> I believe that the transaction should also show an estimated delivery date. What is that?
> If the seller has/had a 3-day handling period and shipped on Wednesday, you probably wouldn't receive it before Saturday anyway and although ebay likes to tell you priority mail is 2-3 days, that's not guaranteed and you still might not receive until Monday.


Oh my... I had NO idea on communication! Funny seller was quick when I was interested in buying.

It said ship with 3 business days and that's what seller told me which would be by Monday. Cross country however Priority Mail which means 2-3 days for that. No tracking under transaction☹️

If I look under estimate if goes to april 4th but that's because no tracking added, current listings show the same.

I just hate the no response!!! Just update me...I feel sorry for my daughter.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## Catbird9

shillinggirl88 said:


> Oh my... I had NO idea on communication! Funny seller was quick when I was interested in buying.
> 
> It said ship with 3 business days and that's what seller told me which would be by Monday. Cross country however Priority Mail which means 2-3 days for that. No tracking under transaction☹️
> 
> If I look under estimate if goes to april 4th but that's because no tracking added, current listings show the same.
> 
> I just hate the no response!!! Just update me...I feel sorry for my daughter.
> 
> Thanks for responding!


I would get the seller's phone number from eBay and call them.


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> Oh my... I had NO idea on communication! Funny seller was quick when I was interested in buying.
> 
> It said ship with 3 business days and that's what seller told me which would be by Monday. Cross country however Priority Mail which means 2-3 days for that. No tracking under transaction☹️
> 
> If I look under estimate if goes to april 4th but that's because no tracking added, current listings show the same.
> 
> I just hate the no response!!! Just update me...I feel sorry for my daughter.
> 
> Thanks for responding!


I'm not so sure about the seller not responding due to getting 5 stars for communication. It was my understanding that he gets 5 stars automatically for communication if there is no communication. Once there is communication, though, I believe you can rate him for communication, so he is just hurting himself by not responding. 

Open an INR case as soon as ebay allows you to do so.


----------



## noshoepolish

shillinggirl88 said:


> I have a question on how to deal with the seller. I haven't had this happened before.
> 
> My nine-year-old daughter decided she wanted to buy a retired American girl doll with her own money on eBay. I inquired with a couple sellers and we decide to go with one that would ship priority mail so she could have it by the end of her spring break. We paid on Sunday evening this week and he had told me he would ship in three days at the most which would be Wednesday. Wednesday afternoon I sent him a message because I hadn't heard anything. No response. I sent him a message Thursday asking if there was an issue and to let me know. Still no response. How long do I let it go before I involve eBay?I saw he just got feedback for another doll order for an auction that ended the same day ours did: thoughts?



3 business days would have been yesterday.  Just an FYI.


----------



## shillinggirl88

whateve said:


> I'm not so sure about the seller not responding due to getting 5 stars for communication. It was my understanding that he gets 5 stars automatically for communication if there is no communication. Once there is communication, though, I believe you can rate him for communication, so he is just hurting himself by not responding.
> 
> Open an INR case as soon as ebay allows you to do so.





noshoepolish said:


> 3 business days would have been yesterday.  Just an FYI.



Thank you both. Seller FINALLY responded and claims he shipped Tuesday. Finally marked item as shipped but provided NO tracking information but said it should arrive today. I'm out of town so had a friend stop by....nothing. I messaged him again asking for tracking details. My daughter is so sad.


----------



## holiday123

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you both. Seller FINALLY responded and claims he shipped Tuesday. Finally marked item as shipped but provided NO tracking information but said it should arrive today. I'm out of town so had a friend stop by....nothing. I messaged him again asking for tracking details. My daughter is so sad.


If he shipped USPS you should be able to see an estimated delivery and tracking under the USPS informed delivery page.  That is how I have had to track down packages when the seller went silent.


----------



## shillinggirl88

holiday123 said:


> If he shipped USPS you should be able to see an estimated delivery and tracking under the USPS informed delivery page.  That is how I have had to track down packages when the seller went silent.


Got tracking and he did ship Tuesday as he said BUT listing said USPS Priority. He shipped USPS Parcel Post or similar so it won't arrive until Tuesday next week! Do I ask for refund or discount on shipping???


----------



## holiday123

shillinggirl88 said:


> Got tracking and he did ship Tuesday as he said BUT listing said USPS Priority. He shipped USPS Parcel Post or similar so it won't arrive until Tuesday next week! Do I ask for refund or discount on shipping???


Ugh that is my pet peeve!  I had a seller charge for priority and ship media mail!  When I told her how displeased I was and that media mail was for media, she left me a "soft positive" feedback saying "never again."  You can request a refund/discount or let them know you aren't happy, but I wouldn't count on getting anything back.  You can leave appropriate rating or feedback though.  I feel bad for your daughter and I hope her item arrives soon!


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> she left me a "soft positive" feedback saying "never again."


And you can call ebay and have that feedback removed. A seller isn't allowed to leave anything that isn't a positive evaluation for buyers.


----------



## shillinggirl88

holiday123 said:


> Ugh that is my pet peeve!  I had a seller charge for priority and ship media mail!  When I told her how displeased I was and that media mail was for media, she left me a "soft positive" feedback saying "never again."  You can request a refund/discount or let them know you aren't happy, but I wouldn't count on getting anything back.  You can leave appropriate rating or feedback though.  I feel bad for your daughter and I hope her item arrives soon!


Thanks! My daughter is being a fairly good sport but disappointed. I'll see what condition doll is in and then determine feedback. It won't be glowing...if he would have just responded to my first message I wouldn't have gotten so annoyed!


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thanks! My daughter is being a fairly good sport but disappointed. I'll see what condition doll is in and then determine feedback. It won't be glowing...if he would have just responded to my first message I wouldn't have gotten so annoyed!


That's so annoying. You picked his listing because it was shipping priority. I would be very annoyed.


----------



## JadaStormy

A buyer submitted an offer of $60 (auto-declined) for an item I have listed for $400! It's not a new spam account with 0 feedback either. This is someone who is a seller as well.  I'm really curious why someone would make an offer like that! 

They're blocked already of course, but I SO want to go to their listing and offer them something ridiculous as well. #pettyboots


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello, I have a question regarding my ebay transaction ... I hope somebody can help/enlighten me. I bought a BIN item last Mar 29th and paid right away with my Paypal acct. This morning seller messaged me saying she's cancelling the transaction because of a family emergency and that she's out of state and don't know when she's coming back. She did apologize but what puzzles me is that why wait until today Apr 4th (beyond the 3-day shipping period) to cancel the sale? I asked her that question and I was told that she did print the label and the package is ready to ship but she left to another state. Then I got ebay notification that the seller refunded the transaction (still pending). I admit the amount is not that big because she listed the item for a low price but is this okay or acceptable practice in ebay? I also checked seller's other items and when I tried to do a BIN transaction, it didn't show that the seller is currently away. I've been buying from ebay since 2016 and this is the first time this thing happened to me. I want to let it pass and try to understand the seller's situation but I have to admit that I'm really pissed at the moment. If you were in my situation, what would you do?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding my ebay transaction ... I hope somebody can help/enlighten me. I bought a BIN item last Mar 29th and paid right away with my Paypal acct. This morning seller messaged me saying she's cancelling the transaction because of a family emergency and that she's out of state and don't know when she's coming back. She did apologize but what puzzles me is that why wait until today Apr 4th (beyond the 3-day shipping period) to cancel the sale? I asked her that question and I was told that she did print the label and the package is ready to ship but she left to another state. Then I got ebay notification that the seller refunded the transaction (still pending). I admit the amount is not that big because she listed the item for a low price but is this okay or acceptable practice in ebay? I also checked seller's other items and when I tried to do a BIN transaction, it didn't show that the seller is currently away. I've been buying from ebay since 2016 and this is the first time this thing happened to me. I want to let it pass and try to understand the seller's situation but I have to admit that I'm really pissed at the moment. If you were in my situation, what would you do?


I could understand this happening if the seller had some family emergency and had to drop everything to deal with it.  I don't think I would do anything since you did get your money back.  I understand being disappointed but I think I would give them the benefit of the doubt and try to find the item elsewhere.


----------



## Magayon_ako

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I could understand this happening if the seller had some family emergency and had to drop everything to deal with it.  I don't think I would do anything since you did get your money back.  I understand being disappointed but I think I would give them the benefit of the doubt and try to find the item elsewhere.


Thanks Luvpurplepurses for your input, i appreciate that ... yeah, that's what I've been thinking ... let go and look somewhere else, it's not meant to be mine. I'm moving on now, lol ... thanks again!  [emoji3]


----------



## holiday123

Not entirely ebay related but does anyone know if a usps mail hold will also hold a FedEx smart post package since usps is the final handler?
I purchased a bag on ebay with estimated delivery 4.11 and guaranteed delivery 4.12 (apparently that's a thing I didn't know about where if seller opts in and package isn't delivered by that date I can return for full refund or receive a $5 ebay voucher). Anyway seller shipped right away but used FedEx smart post. FedEx shows scheduled delivery 4.16.  I have a vacation hold starting 4.16 as I'll be in Vegas (and apparently not using this bag   ) and I can't reschedule via FedEx and can't track via usps until its in their hands. Not sure which service to call to make sure package does not sit outside my house until I get home from vacation...


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Not entirely ebay related but does anyone know if a usps mail hold will also hold a FedEx smart post package since usps is the final handler?
> I purchased a bag on ebay with estimated delivery 4.11 and guaranteed delivery 4.12 (apparently that's a thing I didn't know about where if seller opts in and package isn't delivered by that date I can return for full refund or receive a $5 ebay voucher). Anyway seller shipped right away but used FedEx smart post. FedEx shows scheduled delivery 4.16.  I have a vacation hold starting 4.16 as I'll be in Vegas (and apparently not using this bag   ) and I can't reschedule via FedEx and can't track via usps until its in their hands. Not sure which service to call to make sure package does not sit outside my house until I get home from vacation...


I have no idea but in almost all cases when a carrier transfers a package to USPS, I get it earlier than the scheduled delivery date. I assume that the mail hold will apply and the package will be in USPS custody when you get back. There is always a chance FedEx won't turn it over to the post office and deliver it themselves, but you should be able to see on the tracking when or if they transfer it to USPS.


----------



## marissa214

holiday123 said:


> Not entirely ebay related but does anyone know if a usps mail hold will also hold a FedEx smart post package since usps is the final handler?
> I purchased a bag on ebay with estimated delivery 4.11 and guaranteed delivery 4.12 (apparently that's a thing I didn't know about where if seller opts in and package isn't delivered by that date I can return for full refund or receive a $5 ebay voucher). Anyway seller shipped right away but used FedEx smart post. FedEx shows scheduled delivery 4.16.  I have a vacation hold starting 4.16 as I'll be in Vegas (and apparently not using this bag   ) and I can't reschedule via FedEx and can't track via usps until its in their hands. Not sure which service to call to make sure package does not sit outside my house until I get home from vacation...



Every time I’ve had a package whose final handler is USPS and I’ve had a mail hold, it does get held. (I travel a lot and get my mail held often.) You may get an odd message in your eBay tracking. I’ve gotten “notice left” and “delivery attempted” and “held at recipient’s request” but for all those it was just held at the post office. 

Hope that helps and that it works out for you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding my ebay transaction ... I hope somebody can help/enlighten me. I bought a BIN item last Mar 29th and paid right away with my Paypal acct. This morning seller messaged me saying she's cancelling the transaction because of a family emergency and that she's out of state and don't know when she's coming back. She did apologize but what puzzles me is that why wait until today Apr 4th (beyond the 3-day shipping period) to cancel the sale? I asked her that question and I was told that she did print the label and the package is ready to ship but she left to another state. Then I got ebay notification that the seller refunded the transaction (still pending). I admit the amount is not that big because she listed the item for a low price but is this okay or acceptable practice in ebay? I also checked seller's other items and when I tried to do a BIN transaction, it didn't show that the seller is currently away. I've been buying from ebay since 2016 and this is the first time this thing happened to me. I want to let it pass and try to understand the seller's situation but I have to admit that I'm really pissed at the moment. If you were in my situation, what would you do?



Can't you give her the benefit of the doubt? I lost a family member recently and trust me, everything goes out of your head - certainly eBay sales. She refunded you...sure, there is a chance the family emergency was a lie, but why not accept her at face value (since she DID refund) and show compassion ?


----------



## houseof999

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding my ebay transaction ... I hope somebody can help/enlighten me. I bought a BIN item last Mar 29th and paid right away with my Paypal acct. This morning seller messaged me saying she's cancelling the transaction because of a family emergency and that she's out of state and don't know when she's coming back. She did apologize but what puzzles me is that why wait until today Apr 4th (beyond the 3-day shipping period) to cancel the sale? I asked her that question and I was told that she did print the label and the package is ready to ship but she left to another state. Then I got ebay notification that the seller refunded the transaction (still pending). I admit the amount is not that big because she listed the item for a low price but is this okay or acceptable practice in ebay? I also checked seller's other items and when I tried to do a BIN transaction, it didn't show that the seller is currently away. I've been buying from ebay since 2016 and this is the first time this thing happened to me. I want to let it pass and try to understand the seller's situation but I have to admit that I'm really pissed at the moment. If you were in my situation, what would you do?



Just wanted to say I started selling on eBay since year and a half ago and I still don't know how to notify customers with "Seller away" notice. I do pretty much everything on the app and you can't do everything on the app that you can do on a PC. You already got refunded. I'd say let it go.  Things happen and being upset about something you have no control over will not solve anything.


----------



## JadaStormy

I sold an item and shipped with signature confirmation. It was out for delivery yesterday morning and the tracking never updated. Now it says "awaiting delivery scan."  From my experience with USPS, this probably means it was delivered and never scanned. This has only happened to me once before and the buyer was honest and left me positive feedback so I know they received it.

I believe the advice here is usually against contacting the buyer (let sleeping dogs lie), but should I contact USPS? If it was delivered already I know I'll never get a delivery scan online, but perhaps inquiring could make something happen?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Just wanted to say I started selling on eBay since year and a half ago and I still don't know how to notify customers with "Seller away" notice. I do pretty much everything on the app and you can't do everything on the app that you can do on a PC. You already got refunded. I'd say let it go.  Things happen and being upset about something you have no control over will not solve anything.


You can't do it unless you have a store. If you go away, your only option is to end your listings.


----------



## Bales25

houseof999 said:


> Just wanted to say I started selling on eBay since year and a half ago and I still don't know how to notify customers with "Seller away" notice. I do pretty much everything on the app and you can't do everything on the app that you can do on a PC. You already got refunded. I'd say let it go.  Things happen and being upset about something you have no control over will not solve anything.



I don't think you can put an away message on your listings unless you have a store.  Unless that is a recent update that I'm not aware of.  Which really does stink for those that have a true emergency as you could be making sales and not even checking depending on the situation.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> I sold an item and shipped with signature confirmation. It was out for delivery yesterday morning and the tracking never updated. Now it says "awaiting delivery scan."  From my experience with USPS, this probably means it was delivered and never scanned. This has only happened to me once before and the buyer was honest and left me positive feedback so I know they received it.
> 
> I believe the advice here is usually against contacting the buyer (let sleeping dogs lie), but should I contact USPS? If it was delivered already I know I'll never get a delivery scan online, but perhaps inquiring could make something happen?


You can contact USPS. You should be able to talk to someone at the post office where the recipient lives. They might be able to give more information, or if there was a mistake, fix it. After a week if you don't get any results, open a missing mail claim with the post office. 

I assume this was a high value item since you used signature confirmation. IMO, you should never use signature confirmation unless it is required due to being over the threshold required by paypal/ebay. Under $750, all you need for proof of delivery is delivery confirmation. When the post office forgets to get the signature, you would lose an INR case if the buyer chose to open one. I sold an iphone once and they didn't get the signature. I was very lucky the buyer was honest.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> You can contact USPS. You should be able to talk to someone at the post office where the recipient lives. They might be able to give more information, or if there was a mistake, fix it. After a week if you don't get any results, open a missing mail claim with the post office.
> 
> I assume this was a high value item since you used signature confirmation. IMO, you should never use signature confirmation unless it is required due to being over the threshold required by paypal/ebay. Under $750, all you need for proof of delivery is delivery confirmation. When the post office forgets to get the signature, you would lose an INR case if the buyer chose to open one. I sold an iphone once and they didn't get the signature. I was very lucky the buyer was honest.



Thanks. It was under $750. I require signature on all my items for "peace of mind" even though I know it isn't required. I figure $3 to at least know who got the package is worth it. And with only one mishap it seemed worth the gamble, but now I'm at two.  

I will contact the Post Office and pray my buyer is honest.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You can't do it unless you have a store. If you go away, your only option is to end your listings.


Another option is to extend your handling time. When I went away, I changed it (bulk edit) to 3 business days (from 1) and it gave me the cushion I needed for an 8 day vacation. Since weekends aren't considered business days, it gave me more than enough time to be away, respond to messages and ship when I returned. All was done without any late shipping dings.

If it's an extended vacation, this might not work.


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> Thanks. It was under $750. I require signature on all my items for "peace of mind" even though I know it isn't required. I figure $3 to at least know who got the package is worth it. And with only one mishap it seemed worth the gamble, but now I'm at two.
> 
> I will contact the Post Office and pray my buyer is honest.


The problem with your "peace of mind" s.c. is that it could backfire and work against you. If it's not needed, you're risking a lazy mail carrier not collecting it and if they don't get s.c. on an item for which it's been purchased, there's also not going to be "delivered" tracking. 

See @whateve's post above yours.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Another option is to extend your handling time. When I went away, I changed it (bulk edit) to 3 business days (from 1) and it gave me the cushion I needed for an 8 day vacation. Since weekends aren't considered business days, it gave me more than enough time to be away, respond to messages and ship when I returned. All was done without any late shipping dings.
> 
> If it's an extended vacation, this might not work.


I do this too. Extend the handling time and put an out of office reply on my messages.  As my vacation goes on, I shorten the handling time to sync with my return home.


----------



## JadaStormy

BeenBurned said:


> The problem with your "peace of mind" s.c. is that it could backfire and work against you. If it's not needed, you're risking a lazy mail carrier not collecting it and if they don't get s.c. on an item for which it's been purchased, there's also not going to be "delivered" tracking.
> 
> See @whateve's post above yours.



I did read it and replied. I put Peace of mind in quotes to point out the irony as it backfired for the second time.  

In my mind it's still possible for a determined scammer to say they didn't get an item that was marked as delivered. S.c. I feel in some ways deters scammers. I put in all my listings that its required. Also it prevents packages from being left on doorsteps and stolen. 

Oh well.  Just sucks to be out over $300. Hoping for an honest buyer.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> I did read it and replied. I put Peace of mind in quotes to point out the irony as it backfired for the second time.
> 
> In my mind it's still possible for a determined scammer to say they didn't get an item that was marked as delivered. S.c. I feel in some ways deters scammers. I put in all my listings that its required. Also it prevents packages from being left on doorsteps and stolen.
> 
> Oh well.  Just sucks to be out over $300. Hoping for an honest buyer.


The other problem with signature confirmation is that it annoys buyers. I've only used it a few times because I hardly ever sell anything expensive enough. I had one buyer, a tpfer, who was never home to sign, even when she arranged a delivery time, so the package came back to me. I had another complain that she had to stay home from work since she forgot to change the address to her work. 

If you really want to require signature, I suggest you use UPS. I've never had a problem with UPS not getting the signature. 

off topic: While UPS is usually pretty good, I just found a package on my porch that was addressed to my neighbor. I didn't look at it close enough to see if it was smart post, meaning USPS was the delivery agent.


----------



## JadaStormy

whateve said:


> The other problem with signature confirmation is that it annoys buyers. I've only used it a few times because I hardly ever sell anything expensive enough. I had one buyer, a tpfer, who was never home to sign, even when she arranged a delivery time, so the package came back to me. I had another complain that she had to stay home from work since she forgot to change the address to her work.
> 
> If you really want to require signature, I suggest you use UPS. I've never had a problem with UPS not getting the signature.
> 
> off topic: While UPS is usually pretty good, I just found a package on my porch that was addressed to my neighbor. I didn't look at it close enough to see if it was smart post, meaning USPS was the delivery agent.



True. This is why I post in my listing I require s.c. so they know in advance. I only get annoyed as a buyer when the seller doesn't tell me in advance. 

I realized this is actually my third incident! On the other one I never heard from the buyer. I'm definitely convinced that s.c. is not worth it! Usps is the fastest for me shipping wise, and I like my buyers to get their items quickly. 

I remember someone had a buyer claim inr and then they posted it for sale a year later.


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> I remember someone had a buyer claim inr and then they posted it for sale a year later.


I think it was my post you're thinking of. In* this post* from 2011, I told about a buyer who did that to me. As I explained in that post, I knew the buyer was lying and that it would be a matter of time before she would try to sell my item.


----------



## JadaStormy

BeenBurned said:


> I think it was my post you're thinking of. In* this post* from 2011, I told about a buyer who did that to me. As I explained in that post, I knew the buyer was lying and that it would be a matter of time before she would try to sell my item.



Oh wow, it was you. I can't believe I remembered a post from 8 years ago. Lol.  What a shady person. Smh.

Looking at the thread I must have gotten the idea to highlight signature confirmation on the label from you! And actually I stopped doing it for awhile, but for this package I did and I took pics, which I almost never do. (I know none of this will help me in a claim.) 

The tracking has said waiting for delivery scan since Monday. I haven't heard from the buyer. I'm going to call USPS first thing. Yesterday afternoon the hold time was an hour!


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Oh wow, it was you. I can't believe I remembered a post from 8 years ago. Lol.  What a shady person. Smh.
> 
> Looking at the thread I must have gotten the idea to highlight signature confirmation on the label from you! And actually I stopped doing it for awhile, but for this package I did and I took pics, which I almost never do. (I know none of this will help me in a claim.)
> 
> The tracking has said waiting for delivery scan since Monday. I haven't heard from the buyer. I'm going to call USPS first thing. Yesterday afternoon the hold time was an hour!


If you can find the local phone number for the post office, you won't have to wait as long and you'll be able to talk to someone who can talk to the carrier directly. It is usually more effective.


----------



## tulipfield

So I got this message from eBay today after listing something for the first time in like two years.  I’ve been a member with no problems (counterfeit or otherwise) since 2004.  I’m not gonna fight this bc I was asking so little for the item, but like... wtf?  Is there just like a robot that sweeps listings and removes them?  I bought this from the boutique myself so I know it’s real.  >.>

Anyway I guess it’s off to Depop, etsy, etc for me.

ETA: Also is customer service only available over the phone now?


----------



## whateve

tulipfield said:


> View attachment 4401167
> 
> 
> So I got this message from eBay today after listing something for the first time in like two years.  I’ve been a member with no problems (counterfeit or otherwise) since 2004.  I’m not gonna fight this bc I was asking so little for the item, but like... wtf?  Is there just like a robot that sweeps listings and removes them?  I bought this from the boutique myself so I know it’s real.  >.>
> 
> Anyway I guess it’s off to Depop, etsy, etc for me.
> 
> ETA: Also is customer service only available over the phone now?


I assume it is because you haven't listed anything in years, and then the first thing you listed is something that is often counterfeited.


----------



## BeenBurned

tulipfield said:


> View attachment 4401167
> 
> 
> So I got this message from eBay today after listing something for the first time in like two years.  I’ve been a member with no problems (counterfeit or otherwise) since 2004.  I’m not gonna fight this bc I was asking so little for the item, but like... wtf?  Is there just like a robot that sweeps listings and removes them?  I bought this from the boutique myself so I know it’s real.  >.>
> 
> Anyway I guess it’s off to Depop, etsy, etc for me.
> 
> ETA: Also is customer service only available over the phone now?





whateve said:


> I assume it is because you haven't listed anything in years, and then the first thing you listed is something that is often counterfeited.


Are you positive that the listing you posted was for an authentic item?


----------



## tulipfield

BeenBurned said:


> Are you positive that the listing you posted was for an authentic item?



Absolutely.  I got it from the store myself.  

Fwiw, it’s a Coach wristlet I had from ages ago (found while cleaning stuff out for a move).  It was a little dirty but otherwise in good shape, so I threw it up there for $15.  I guess they thought that was too low?  I can’t see anyone wanting to pay much more than that.


----------



## whateve

tulipfield said:


> Absolutely.  I got it from the store myself.
> 
> Fwiw, it’s a Coach wristlet I had from ages ago (found while cleaning stuff out for a move).  It was a little dirty but otherwise in good shape, so I threw it up there for $15.  I guess they thought that was too low?  I can’t see anyone wanting to pay much more than that.


I don't think it was the price that did it. I've sold Coach items that cheaply.


----------



## JadaStormy

Update on my package with s.c. that was never marked as delivered. The local  PO called and said the would look into what happened. 

The buyer never left me feedback. But I just checked and they are reselling the item for a higher price. I'm so relieved that they got it, but could they still file a claim? Perhaps they didn't leave feedback because they're a reseller? The only reason feedback matters to me in this instance is because it confirms they got it. I don't think your can leave feedback and then file an inr claim, can you?

Should I contact the buyer now  since I know they received it?


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> Update on my package with s.c. that was never marked as delivered. The local  PO called and said the would look into what happened.
> 
> The buyer never left me feedback. But I just checked and they are reselling the item for a higher price. I'm so relieved that they got it, but could they still file a claim? Perhaps they didn't leave feedback because they're a reseller? The only reason feedback matters to me in this instance is because it confirms they got it. I don't think your can leave feedback and then file an inr claim.
> 
> Should I contact the now buyer since I know they received it?


And now you see the problem and why "protecting yourself" by getting s.c. on everything can backfire. 

If she's a scammer, she CAN file INR on you and without delivery proof, you would lose the case. 

My suggestion is to save a copy of the listing in which she's reselling your item, though ebay and she could argue that she had 2 of the same item and it's the "other" that she's selling.


----------



## JadaStormy

BeenBurned said:


> And now you see the problem and why "protecting yourself" by getting s.c. on everything can backfire.
> 
> If she's a scammer, she CAN file INR on you and without delivery proof, you would lose the case.
> 
> My suggestion is to save a copy of the listing in which she's reselling your item, though ebay and she could argue that she had 2 of the same item and it's the "other" that she's selling.



Thanks. So I shouldn't contact the buyer? The PO asked me if had and I said no and they said they would contact them.

I can't remember anymore how long a buyer can file an inr claim? Doesn't paypal give them like 180 days? I shipped priority mail so it came with $50 insurance. 

This was the last thing I planned to sell on ebay so thankfully I'm done.


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> Thanks. So I shouldn't contact the buyer? The PO asked me if had and I said no and they said they would contact them.
> 
> I can't remember anymore how long a buyer can file an inr claim? Doesn't paypal give them like 180 days? I shipped priority mail so it came with $50 insurance.
> 
> This was the last thing I planned to sell on ebay so thankfully I'm done.


Don't contact her. Hopefully, she will do nothing. Yes, she has 180 days.


----------



## whateve

The weirdest thing just happened. I refreshed my ebay page and my feedback count dropped by one. I checked and no one left me a negative. The last feedback was from a seller in the last month. I don't have any recent selling feedback.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The weirdest thing just happened. I refreshed my ebay page and my feedback count dropped by one. I checked and no one left me a negative. The last feedback was from a seller in the last month. I don't have any recent selling feedback.


If a newbie left feedback and is naru'ed within 30 days of membership, any feedback they left is removed. 

Check to see if you sold something to a newbie.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If a newbie left feedback and is naru'ed within 30 days of membership, any feedback they left is removed.
> 
> Check to see if you sold something to a newbie.


Thanks! It doesn't seem to be recently. I sold to two newbies in February but neither left me feedback. 
lol! I just figured out who it was! It was that scammer who sent me her old worn-out bag! It still shows on my sales page as if she gave me positive feedback, but I'm not finding it on feedback page. So, I guess it doesn't have to be within 30 days. She joined in December; bought in February. I'm seeing the feedback she left for others on her page, but not the feedback she left for me. Possibly because of the case. I can't remember what exactly it said. It was positive but it wasn't glowing praise. She complained about the shipping time and cost.

I'm glad ebay NARUed her. I wonder if she scammed someone else before they got wise.


----------



## Roro

Hello, fellow ebayers.  Does anyone know if there's currently a coupon?  I have my eye on a bag and was hoping to figure a way to lower the price.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Haughty

Roro said:


> Hello, fellow ebayers.  Does anyone know if there's currently a coupon?  I have my eye on a bag and was hoping to figure a way to lower the price.  Thanks in advance.


I just checked eBay.    I think I saw a 20% coupon on “luxury bags”.   Not sure what luxury entails as I stick mostly to RM.   Hopefully you will qualify


----------



## Roro

Haughty said:


> I just checked eBay.    I think I saw a 20% coupon on “luxury bags”.   Not sure what luxury entails as I stick mostly to RM.   Hopefully you will qualify



Thanks.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Suekky

littlerock said:


> Do you have a quick question that you would like to get answered but do not want to start a whole thread? Here is the new thread to post in! I am hoping that by having a thread such as this it will eliminate the OT posts in some of the other non-related threads.
> 
> Please post your questions here and I'm sure our knowledgeable members will do their best to get you an answer. If a question turns into several pages of discussion/ debate or a whole drawn out situation, I will separate the relevant posts and turn in into it's own thread.
> 
> Let's see how this goes!
> 
> Please note that any 'authenticate this' type posts will be deleted. There is a whole section of appropriate thread for authenticity questions here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> 
> and here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


Experience with ems shipping?  Over a week ago I bought a BIN bag and it’s been shipped.  I live in Italy and noticed that the updates have changed from English to Italian.  Does this mean it has arrived in Italy and it’s stuck in customs? This is the update from eBay. The tracking that the seller gave me is for the ems postage service and says it’s still in Tokyo.

“Dispatch from outward office of exchange “ this is what it says. Has been at this status for 6 days.


----------



## jmc3007

I just received an item from eBay that I’ve filed under SNAD, seller described as NWOT but it’s clearly used. Question is does eBay put a hold on seller’s money until it’s resolved. Gotta wait for a week before eBay will step in. Thanks ladies.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> I just received an item from eBay that I’ve filed under SNAD, seller described as NWOT but it’s clearly used. Question is does eBay put a hold on seller’s money until it’s resolved. Gotta wait for a week before eBay will step in. Thanks ladies.


usually a hold is put on the money. Paypal has a service now that they offer to some sellers where they don't put a hold on funds. That is because they trust these sellers to come up with the money if they need to.

ETA: If I had been you, I would have contacted the seller first before opening the SNAD.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> usually a hold is put on the money. Paypal has a service now that they offer to some sellers where they don't put a hold on funds. That is because they trust these sellers to come up with the money if they need to.
> 
> ETA: If I had been you, I would have contacted the seller first before opening the SNAD.


I did contact the seller and filed the claim with eBay along with several photos, didn’t notify PP yet. She offered additional discount immediately, but am not interested, I just want to return for a refund.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> I did contact the seller and filed the claim with eBay along with several photos, didn’t notify PP yet. She offered additional discount immediately, but am not interested, I just want to return for a refund.


There is no reason to notify paypal. Don't open a paypal claim. You can't have an ebay claim and a paypal claim open at the same time.


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> I did contact the seller and filed the claim with eBay along with several photos, didn’t notify PP yet. She offered additional discount immediately, but am not interested, I just want to return for a refund.


As @whateve mentioned, you can't have 2 disputes. One will be closed if you open a second. 

if you want the refund, just decline the seller's offer and escalate when able.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

When a seller posts pictures of an item on their ebay listing,  what are the steps they need to take to offer the zoom in feature so potential buyers can use the zoom in feature to get a closer look at the photo's of the item?


----------



## Catbird9

Purses & Perfumes said:


> When a seller posts pictures of an item on their ebay listing,  what are the steps they need to take to offer the zoom in feature so potential buyers can use the zoom in feature to get a closer look at the photo's of the item?


I found this on the eBay Community Board:

https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...on-one-of-my/m-p/25032132?nobounce=#U25032132

"Zoom and supersize depend on the size of the original photo you upload to eBay.

If the longest side of your photo is:


under *500* pixels, eBay will reject the photo. A larger photo can be made too small if you crop with eBays editor.
under *640* pixels (500-639), neither supersize popup nor mouseover zoom is available. The static photo may be displayed as small as 300 pixels.
under *800* pixels (640-799), a supersize popup will be available, but there will be no mouseover zoom.
up to *1600* pixels (800-1600), both supersize and zoom will be available.
over 1600 pixels, eBay will shrink the master image to 1600 pixels and the above will apply."


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Catbird9 said:


> I found this on the eBay Community Board:
> 
> https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...on-one-of-my/m-p/25032132?nobounce=#U25032132
> 
> "Zoom and supersize depend on the size of the original photo you upload to eBay.
> 
> If the longest side of your photo is:
> 
> 
> under *500* pixels, eBay will reject the photo. A larger photo can be made too small if you crop with eBays editor.
> under *640* pixels (500-639), neither supersize popup nor mouseover zoom is available. The static photo may be displayed as small as 300 pixels.
> under *800* pixels (640-799), a supersize popup will be available, but there will be no mouseover zoom.
> up to *1600* pixels (800-1600), both supersize and zoom will be available.
> over 1600 pixels, eBay will shrink the master image to 1600 pixels and the above will apply."


Thank you.  Looks like I will have to figure out how to change the size of my photographs if I want them to have the mouseover zoom feature.


----------



## Louliu71

Hi all, it’s been a long time since I posted and I hope everyone is well!

I purchased a bag from Slovakia (within eu) well that’s what the listing said, I live in the UK (currently still in the EU lol) and today I get tracking saying it’s been posted from UKRAINE, TSEKHOP MАRIUPOL (outside the EU).

Any thoughts if I will be liable for customs?

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I just purchased an item on ebay. The order confirmation page was in Spanish! The seller and I are both in the US. Google translate popped up and asked if I wanted it translated. Why would it be in Spanish?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I just purchased an item on ebay. The order confirmation page was in Spanish! The seller and I are both in the US. Google translate popped up and asked if I wanted it translated. Why would it be in Spanish?


It's possible (and this is just a guess) that the seller may be Hispanic and may normally view her ebay page in Spanish (even if fluent in English) and that could be why you got the Spanish email.


----------



## buffalogal

Best offer/make an offer ... did something change?
I haven’t enabled this on my listings in the past. Haven’t sold in probably close to a year though. But since I put up some auctions on Friday I have been bombarded by lowball irritating offers. I either missed it when listing or they have turned it on somewhere I didn’t realize but I’d like to either turn it off or avoid it for next time. Any info? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

buffalogal said:


> Best offer/make an offer ... did something change?
> I haven’t enabled this on my listings in the past. Haven’t sold in probably close to a year though. But since I put up some auctions on Friday I have been bombarded by lowball irritating offers. I either missed it when listing or they have turned it on somewhere I didn’t realize but I’d like to either turn it off or avoid it for next time. Any info? Thanks!


There is a best offer option on some auction listings. I don't do auctions so I don't know what it looks like when you list. Also, ebay has been adding best offer to some fixed price listings even if the seller hasn't set it up that way. Can you edit the listings to remove it? Keep in mind that each edit will count against you if you have listing limits.


----------



## buffalogal

whateve said:


> There is a best offer option on some auction listings. I don't do auctions so I don't know what it looks like when you list. Also, ebay has been adding best offer to some fixed price listings even if the seller hasn't set it up that way. Can you edit the listings to remove it? Keep in mind that each edit will count against you if you have listing limits.



Well dang. I went back to look at one of the listings (all mine are auctions) and now I noticed a “closed by default” menu that when I expanded it has “Make an Offer” enabled by default. Sneaky ... but my fault for not noticing it. I remember it being much more prominent in the past. At least I know how to turn it off now! Thanks


----------



## Straight-Laced

'Click & Collect' option has been added to all my newer listings.  I don't want to participate in this, but when I tried to follow Ebay's potted instructions on how to disable the C & C option in my site preferences I found there was no mention of Click & Collect in site prefs and therefore no option to disable ...  Has anyone else come across this problem?


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> 'Click & Collect' option has been added to all my newer listings.  I don't want to participate in this, but when I tried to follow Ebay's potted instructions on how to disable the C & C option in my site preferences I found there was no mention of Click & Collect in site prefs and therefore no option to disable ...  Has anyone else come across this problem?


Where are you? I'm not seeing that on my US listings. Does that mean they can pick it up at your house? Are you selling furniture?


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> Where are you? I'm not seeing that on my US listings. Does that mean they can pick it up at your house? Are you selling furniture?


I'm in Australia, selling my usual shoes, bags and clothes.  I did some more searching and found some info under postage preferences, where it says I'm not enrolled in the C & C program, but it's an option on my listings anyway ... 
I've never used the Click & Collect system but I believe it works where buyers pay and then the item is sent to a hub or a store where the buyer can collect it, rather than using the postal service or a personal pickup.
Must just be an Australian thing.


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm in Australia, selling my usual shoes, bags and clothes.  I did some more searching and found some info under postage preferences, where it says I'm not enrolled in the C & C program, but it's an option on my listings anyway ...
> I've never used the Click & Collect system but I believe it works where buyers pay and then the item is sent to a hub or a store where the buyer can collect it, rather than using the postal service or a personal pickup.
> Must just be an Australian thing.


If it is what I think it is, it doesn't affect you. You just ship to the hub address rather than the buyer's address.


----------



## restricter

One of those rare moments when eBay’s buyer requirements is probably saving me from aggravation.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Hi everyone I need some input/advice.
I have been selling/buying on eBay for 19 years and this is the first time someone asked to return.  I state no returns accepted and all sales final and to ask for more pictures etc etc if needed.  I got the below message after buyer received a Coach Saddle 23 bag from me yesterday.  

1) Buyer NEVER asked any questions or asked for more pictures
2) They offered a price lower than my listed price which I accepted
3) Handbag was purchased directly from Coach and not sure if she is trying to say she questions it being authentic.

***********************
Reason for return
Doesn't match description or photos

Comments
Hi there, the bag arrived fine. Thank you. I was dismayed to find that it did not have a natural leather finish, like the Coach Saddle bag I have been using. It has a more painted or synthetic finish on top of the leather. I see that you don t accept returns, but I would be happy to pay $25 for your shipping/trouble, and of course pay for the return shipping to you. Does this seem fair? I hope you agree. Many thanks.
***************************

My friend said I should send her back a message stating a few things and not accept a return unless she opens a case and wins.  I have the receipt so if needed I can prove it is exactly what I said it is.

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> Hi everyone I need some input/advice.
> I have been selling/buying on eBay for 19 years and this is the first time someone asked to return.  I state no returns accepted and all sales final and to ask for more pictures etc etc if needed.  I got the below message after buyer received a Coach Saddle 23 bag from me yesterday.
> 
> 1) Buyer NEVER asked any questions or asked for more pictures
> 2) They offered a price lower than my listed price which I accepted
> 3) Handbag was purchased directly from Coach and not sure if she is trying to say she questions it being authentic.
> 
> ***********************
> Reason for return
> Doesn't match description or photos
> 
> Comments
> Hi there, the bag arrived fine. Thank you. I was dismayed to find that it did not have a natural leather finish, like the Coach Saddle bag I have been using. It has a more painted or synthetic finish on top of the leather. I see that you don t accept returns, but I would be happy to pay $25 for your shipping/trouble, and of course pay for the return shipping to you. Does this seem fair? I hope you agree. Many thanks.
> ***************************
> 
> My friend said I should send her back a message stating a few things and not accept a return unless she opens a case and wins.  I have the receipt so if needed I can prove it is exactly what I said it is.
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?


Accept the return graciously. She is willing to pay for shipping both ways so you are getting off cheap. If she opens a case, she will win, and you will have to pay for her to ship it back. And if you lose a case, you won't get your fees back, and you'll get a defect on your account. It doesn't matter if the bag is authentic. Ebay isn't in the authentication business. They will side with the buyer. When you get the bag back, refund her and open a cancellation request. You might have to call ebay to get your fees back because you aren't giving a complete refund.

ETA: based on the message you posted, it looks like she already opened a return request. Don't accept the return. Send her a message telling her you would happily accept the return on her terms. Tell her to send it back, and you will refund the agreed upon amount when you receive it. Leave the case open. Ask her to close the case once she gets her refund. This is the only way you'll be able to get her to pay for shipping. If you accept the return, you'll have to pay.


----------



## shillinggirl88

whateve said:


> Accept the return graciously. She is willing to pay for shipping both ways so you are getting off cheap. If she opens a case, she will win, and you will have to pay for her to ship it back. And if you lose a case, you won't get your fees back, and you'll get a defect on your account. It doesn't matter if the bag is authentic. Ebay isn't in the authentication business. They will side with the buyer. When you get the bag back, refund her and open a cancellation request. You might have to call ebay to get your fees back because you aren't giving a complete refund.
> 
> ETA: based on the message you posted, it looks like she already opened a return request. Don't accept the return. Send her a message telling her you would happily accept the return on her terms. Tell her to send it back, and you will refund the agreed upon amount when you receive it. Leave the case open. Ask her to close the case once she gets her refund. This is the only way you'll be able to get her to pay for shipping. If you accept the return, you'll have to pay.



Thank you - I figured that is what I would be told.  It just bothers me though as she almost sounds like she thinks it is fake.  And I am the most honest person.  I feel she is just having buyers remorse but I have heard buyers usually win.

Ok so, I should not accept the return request? But send her message separately that I will accept her terms  and then once I receive it I can choose what to refund?  

I know this handbag was not pricey but this is an annoyance and makes me feel like not relisting it at all.


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you - I figured that is what I would be told.  It just bothers me though as she almost sounds like she thinks it is fake.  And I am the most honest person.  I feel she is just having buyers remorse but I have heard buyers usually win.
> 
> Ok so, I should not accept the return request? But send her message separately that I will accept her terms  and then once I receive it I can choose what to refund?
> 
> I know this handbag was not pricey but this is an annoyance and makes me feel like not relisting it at all.


You can respond to the message within the request. Use the option, I want to send the buyer a message. Be careful - the first option is to accept the request. I've clicked on that by mistake!

I'm not sure what's the best way to refund. You have two options. One is to issue the refund through paypal, have her close the case, and then call ebay and ask for your fees back. The other is to choose "offer a partial refund" once you have the bag back. Since the amount you will offer is the amount you already agreed to, once she accepts she will get her refund and the case will automatically close. I think you'll get your fees back automatically in that case. So this might be the cleaner option, but I've never done it just this way so I don't know for sure.


----------



## BeenBurned

shillinggirl88 said:


> Hi everyone I need some input/advice.
> I have been selling/buying on eBay for 19 years and this is the first time someone asked to return.  I state no returns accepted and all sales final and to ask for more pictures etc etc if needed.  I got the below message after buyer received a Coach Saddle 23 bag from me yesterday.
> 
> 1) Buyer NEVER asked any questions or asked for more pictures
> 2) They offered a price lower than my listed price which I accepted
> 3) Handbag was purchased directly from Coach and not sure if she is trying to say she questions it being authentic.
> 
> ***********************
> *Reason for return
> Doesn't match description or photos*
> 
> Comments
> Hi there, the bag arrived fine. Thank you. I was dismayed to find that it did not have a natural leather finish, like the Coach Saddle bag I have been using. It has a more painted or synthetic finish on top of the leather. I see that you don t accept returns, but I would be happy to pay $25 for your shipping/trouble, and of course pay for the return shipping to you. Does this seem fair? I hope you agree. Many thanks.
> ***************************
> 
> My friend said I should send her back a message stating a few things and not accept a return unless she opens a case and wins.  I have the receipt so if needed I can prove it is exactly what I said it is.
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?





whateve said:


> ETA: based on the message you posted, it looks like she already opened a return request. Don't accept the return. Send her a message telling her you would happily accept the return on her terms. Tell her to send it back, and you will refund the agreed upon amount when you receive it. Leave the case open. Ask her to close the case once she gets her refund. This is the only way you'll be able to get her to pay for shipping. If you accept the return, you'll have to pay.


I have to disagree. 

The return request states that the item doesn't match the description and that is a SNAD dispute. 

If the seller accepts the return, she is responsible for covering return shipping too (despite the buyer's offer). 

It sounds like the buyer opened the wrong type of dispute/request and as such, you (as seller) are stuck. You can't accept without paying for return shipping. 

The buyer should have put "didn't like" or something similar as her reason.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> The return request states that the item doesn't match the description and that is a SNAD dispute.
> 
> If the seller accepts the return, she is responsible for covering return shipping too (despite the buyer's offer).
> 
> It sounds like the buyer opened the wrong type of dispute/request and as such, you (as seller) are stuck. You can't accept without paying for return shipping.
> 
> The buyer should have put "didn't like" or something similar as her reason.


That's why I told her not to accept the return. Did you read the following messages?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That's why I told her not to accept the return. Did you read the following messages?


Yes I did. As I understand, the “item doesn’t match description or photos” indicates (I believe) that the return request was opened as snad.

If the buyer coincidentally used the same reason as the SNAD dispute offers but didn’t actually open a dispute then yes, the seller has the option of refusing.

But based on what she posted and I highlighted in red, it sounds like it’s opened as a dispute.

@shillinggirl88 , please clarify.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Yes I did. As I understand, the “item doesn’t match description or photos” indicates (I believe) that the return request was opened as snad.
> 
> If the buyer coincidentally used the same reason as the SNAD dispute offers but didn’t actually open a dispute then yes, the seller has the option of refusing.
> 
> But based on what she posted and I highlighted in red, it sounds like it’s opened as a dispute.
> 
> @shillinggirl88 , please clarify.


I believe they can leave the dispute open while the item is being returned by the buyer with her own money. Once the item has been received the seller, she might not be able to refund if Paypal has put a hold on the money. But she can offer a partial refund equal to the amount they agreed to - the price less $25. If the buyer accepts, the case is closed. Ebay doesn't need to know the item was actually returned.


----------



## shillinggirl88

BeenBurned said:


> Yes I did. As I understand, the “item doesn’t match description or photos” indicates (I believe) that the return request was opened as snad.
> 
> If the buyer coincidentally used the same reason as the SNAD dispute offers but didn’t actually open a dispute then yes, the seller has the option of refusing.
> 
> But based on what she posted and I highlighted in red, it sounds like it’s opened as a dispute.
> 
> @shillinggirl88 , please clarify.


It came through as doesn't match description or photos. I guess this process is confusing to me.

Can I not send an offer for partial refund like in the attached screenshot? I don't want to get screwed out of anything as it's either remorse or she just doesn't know Coach well.


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> It came through as doesn't match description or photos. I guess this process is confusing to me.
> 
> Can I not send an offer for partial refund like in the attached screenshot?


That's what I would do, but wait until you get the bag back. Otherwise, she could just keep it and the money.


----------



## BeenBurned

shillinggirl88 said:


> It came through as doesn't match description or photos. I guess this process is confusing to me.
> 
> Can I not send an offer for partial refund like in the attached screenshot? I don't want to get screwed out of anything as it's either remorse or she just doesn't know Coach well.


That is confusing. I guess the return and partial refund (minus return shipping) has to be done before buyer can escalate. 

I’ve never seen it done this way.


----------



## shillinggirl88

whateve said:


> That's what I would do, but wait until you get the bag back. Otherwise, she could just keep it and the money.


Thanks so much. So I'll tell her in message I'll agree to what she said. Ask her to ship back and once I have I'll refund minus the $25.

I still feel like commenting that its new and I purchased directly from Coach.


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thanks so much. So I'll tell her in message I'll agree to what she said. Ask her to ship back and once I have I'll refund minus the $25.
> 
> I still feel like commenting that its new and I purchased directly from Coach.


If you do, do it diplomatically. After you explain that it is new and authentic, say you want her to be completely happy and confident in her purchase, and since she isn't, you'll be happy to take the return. Explain to her that it is important she doesn't escalate the case, and that once you receive it back, you'll send her the partial refund offer. All she has to do is accept it to get her refund.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

I have a question about having an eBay store. I’m moving and currently have 225 items listed so I had to open a basic store the other day to save $. I started to list today and the only tool available is the bulk sell listing. The Quick Listing Tool is unavailable. I called eBay and the representative said it is currently down and should be back up in 24-48 hours. Does this sound right?  If any of you have a store, can you still use the quick list tool?
The other one is taking forever!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Wei Wei

Hi I have a situation here where I need some experienced ebayer advice. I had to cancel an auction sale as I noticed after it ended that my listing was in error so I informed the winning bidder immediately as well as started the ‘cancel a sale’ process immediately. I rang Ebay as well to check that I had followed the correct procedure and they confirmed I had done the right thing. However, the buyer has now filed a case against me claiming he/she did not receive the item! This person has not even paid for the item, how did Ebay allow her to file that against me? Now this person is threatening to file a case against me, what can I do to protect myself from this action? Many thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> Hi I have a situation here where I need some experienced ebayer advice. I had to cancel an auction sale as I noticed after it ended that my listing was in error so I informed the winning bidder immediately as well as started the ‘cancel a sale’ process immediately. I rang Ebay as well to check that I had followed the correct procedure and they confirmed I had done the right thing. However, the buyer has now filed a case against me claiming he/she did not receive the item! This person has not even paid for the item, how did Ebay allow her to file that against me? Now this person is threatening to file a case against me, what can I do to protect myself from this action? Many thanks.


Several questions and comments: 
1. When did the auction end? 
2. Buyer isn't obligated to agree to a cancellation, in which case, you'll be responsible for the FVF at the winning bid price. 
3. I believe the buyer can leave negative feedback for you as not completing the transaction. 
4. Are you positive that the buyer didn't pay? 
5. What type of error did you notice that prevents you from completing the sale? 

If so, call ebay, point out that the item wasn't paid for so the buyer shouldn't have been able to file INR. 

Understand that the buyer does have a legitimate right to be disappointed when they win an auction or do a BIN and learn that the seller will not or cannot for whatever reason follow through.


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Several questions and comments:
> 1. When did the auction end?
> 2. Buyer isn't obligated to agree to a cancellation, in which case, you'll be responsible for the FVF at the winning bid price.
> 3. I believe the buyer can leave negative feedback for you as not completing the transaction.
> 4. Are you positive that the buyer didn't pay?
> 5. What type of error did you notice that prevents you from completing the sale?
> 
> If so, call ebay, point out that the item wasn't paid for so the buyer shouldn't have been able to file INR.
> 
> Understand that the buyer does have a legitimate right to be disappointed when they win an auction or do a BIN and learn that the seller will not or cannot for whatever reason follow through.


Thanks BeenBurned for your quick response, I understand the buyer’s POV as I have been in a similar position but the error I found was wrong size listed so I canceled the transaction. After I filed for canceling the sale, she retaliated by filing ‘buyer did not receive item’ case against me, then messaged me to harass me about what size I have and wanting to take the other size and if I don’t comply, she will file another case against me. I have taken screenshots of my eBay ‘sold’ listing page as well as my paypal account, both of which shows no payment has been made. So I legitimately do not understand how she managed to file a ‘did not receive’ case against me. When the message from eBay popped up that the buyer had filed a ‘did not receive’ case with a link, I clicked the link to see more details but the next page showed that the Ebay site is down so I could not see anymore details‍♀️


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Several questions and comments:
> 1. When did the auction end?
> 2. Buyer isn't obligated to agree to a cancellation, in which case, you'll be responsible for the FVF at the winning bid price.
> 3. I believe the buyer can leave negative feedback for you as not completing the transaction.
> 4. Are you positive that the buyer didn't pay?
> 5. What type of error did you notice that prevents you from completing the sale?
> 
> If so, call ebay, point out that the item wasn't paid for so the buyer shouldn't have been able to file INR.
> 
> Understand that the buyer does have a legitimate right to be disappointed when they win an auction or do a BIN and learn that the seller will not or cannot for whatever reason follow through.


Hi yes, I’m aware of the FVF and possible ding in my seller status fr eBay because of the cancellation. It’s unfortunate and something I can’t do much except to put it down to experience and be more careful next time when I list my items. I am anticipating from the threatening message I received from the buyer that she will likely retaliate more by leaving me negative feedback. Is there a way to prevent that?


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei Wei said:


> Hi yes, I’m aware of the FVF and possible ding in my seller status fr eBay because of the cancellation. It’s unfortunate and something I can’t do much except to put it down to experience and be more careful next time when I list my items. I am anticipating from the threatening message I received from the buyer that she will likely retaliate more by leaving me negative feedback. Is there a way to prevent that?


Add that buyer to your BBL!

If you can call and get someone at ebay who's empathetic, request that they look at the threatening messages, express your concern. Explain the issue. It's unlikely but possible you might be able to get them to remove the listing completely. But they'd have to do that before the buyer leaves feedback.

Without knowing the type of item you were selling, it's hard to advise but is it possible that the buyer could use the other size? (For example, if it's a wallet, a smaller or larger may not be an issue to a buyer. But if jeans, if you listed a size 8 and the other size you have is actually a 14, that wouldn't work.)


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> Add that buyer to your BBL!
> 
> If you can call and get someone at ebay who's empathetic, request that they look at the threatening messages, express your concern. Explain the issue. It's unlikely but possible you might be able to get them to remove the listing completely. But they'd have to do that before the buyer leaves feedback.
> 
> Without knowing the type of item you were selling, it's hard to advise but is it possible that the buyer could use the other size? (For example, if it's a wallet, a smaller or larger may not be an issue to a buyer. But if jeans, if you listed a size 8 and the other size you have is actually a 14, that wouldn't work.)


It’s a bra so no ways would another size work! Clearly the buyer is trying to make things difficult for me!


----------



## Wei Wei

Wei Wei said:


> It’s a bra so no ways would another size work! Clearly the buyer is trying to make things difficult for me!


That is the extent of our conversation so far, she threatened to file a case against me in the conversation. I have blocked her now and informed Ebay about this. Unfortunately, the person assisting me was not sympathetic and said he could not remove the listing to prevent her from leaving negative feedback


----------



## Catbird9

Wei Wei said:


> That is the extent of our conversation so far, she threatened to file a case against me in the conversation. I have blocked her now and informed Ebay about this. Unfortunately, the person assisting me was not sympathetic and said he could not remove the listing to prevent her from leaving negative feedback



It seems she hasn't filed a case, only said that she would not file one if you sell her the item you have, even though it's a different size. 
She seems to think you are trying to cancel the sale because her winning bid was too low.
If it were me I would at least answer her question, tell her the size you have, and see what she says.


----------



## Wei Wei

T


Catbird9 said:


> It seems she hasn't filed a case, only said that she would not file one if you sell her the item you have, even though it's a different size.
> She seems to think you are trying to cancel the sale because her winning bid was too low.
> If it were me I would at least answer her question, tell her the size you have, and see what she says.


Thanks Catbird9, it is size 12 which is significantly different from the advertised size 8. Would you go as far as to reply that it has got nothing to do with the bidding price being too low? I don’t want anything I say in our conversation to be used against me later.


----------



## Catbird9

Wei Wei said:


> T
> 
> Thanks Catbird9, it is size 12 which is significantly different from the advertised size 8. Would you go as far as to reply that it has got nothing to do with the bidding price being too low? I don’t want anything I say in our conversation to be used against me later.


I wouldn't say anything in response to her comment about the winning bid price. I would just tell her it's a size 12 and ask her if she still wants it. If she says yes, you have her on record as agreeing to the size being different from the size stated in the listing.


----------



## Wei Wei

Catbird9 said:


> I wouldn't say anything in response to her comment about the winning bid price. I would just tell her it's a size 12 and ask her if she still wants it. If she says yes, you have her on record as agreeing to the size being different from the size stated in the listing.


Thank you Catbird9. I will reply with the size and see what the buyer says. I remain firm I will not sell the item due to the error listing. Is there a way to gently make my stand clear again so the message is clear? 
Regards x


----------



## whateve

Wei Wei said:


> Thank you Catbird9. I will reply with the size and see what the buyer says. I remain firm I will not sell the item due to the error listing. Is there a way to gently make my stand clear again so the message is clear?
> Regards x


What if you offered to make a new BIN listing with the correct size for the same price?


----------



## Wei Wei

whateve said:


> What if you offered to make a new BIN listing with the correct size for the same price?


I just notice that the buyer has rejected my request for cancellation. What do I do now? This is giving me more headache than necessary


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> It seems she hasn't filed a case, only said that she would not file one if you sell her the item you have, even though it's a different size.
> She seems to think you are trying to cancel the sale because her winning bid was too low.
> If it were me I would at least answer her question, tell her the size you have, and see what she says.





Wei Wei said:


> T
> 
> Thanks Catbird9, it is size 12 which is significantly different from the advertised size 8. Would you go as far as to reply that it has got nothing to do with the bidding price being too low? I don’t want anything I say in our conversation to be used against me later.





Wei Wei said:


> Thank you Catbird9. I will reply with the size and see what the buyer says. I remain firm I will not sell the item due to the error listing. Is there a way to gently make my stand clear again so the message is clear?
> Regards x


I agree with @Catbird9. Tell her the size you have and if she wants it, send that for the winning bid price. 



Wei Wei said:


> I just notice that the buyer has rejected my request for cancellation. What do I do now? This is giving me more headache than necessary


Since she rejected your request for cancellation, there's nothing you can do. You can either confirm that she wants the size 12 and you'll send it or you can just wait to see what she does. (She won't be able to file a dispute for non-receipt since she didn't pay.)

She can't force you to sell an item if you don't want to sell but she can neg you. 

I looked at the listing and have a suggestion for you should you choose to relist it with the correct sizing information. 
1. Since it's described as "NWT," include pictures of all sides of the tags. That would also show the size, confirming both to you and to buyers that it's listed correctly.
2. Show a picture of the size tag attached to the bra. This is another confirmation that it's listed correctly.


----------



## Wei Wei

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with @Catbird9. Tell her the size you have and if she wants it, send that for the winning bid price.
> 
> 
> Since she rejected your request for cancellation, there's nothing you can do. You can either confirm that she wants the size 12 and you'll send it or you can just wait to see what she does. (She won't be able to file a dispute for non-receipt since she didn't pay.)
> 
> She can't force you to sell an item if you don't want to sell but she can neg you.
> 
> I looked at the listing and have a suggestion for you should you choose to relist it with the correct sizing information.
> 1. Since it's described as "NWT," include pictures of all sides of the tags. That would also show the size, confirming both to you and to buyers that it's listed correctly.
> 2. Show a picture of the size tag attached to the bra. This is another confirmation that it's listed correctly.



Many thanks Catbird9 and BeenBurned, your advice have been invaluable. I definitely will chalk this down to experience and be more careful with listing my items in the future. The tips for photographing the tags are invaluable and I will definitely do that next time, that way, even if I listed the wrong details, potential buyers can see it and send me messages to clarify and that will alert me to the error so I can correct it in time. I am not going to relist this item, after all this hassle this particular buyer has caused me! I just got off the phone with Ebay and their advice is consistent with what both of you have said, so I have written back to the buyer again to answer her question about the size and also to maintain I cannot sell the item due to the error made in the listing. Personally I do not sell items when there is an error and after the amount of hassle I have gone through with this particular buyer, I do not want any more hassle with this particular listing, so I told her I will dispose of the item appropriately. 
Ebay told me if she proceeds to send payment, I can refund the money and they will back me up if she tries to open any cases against me as they have access to our communication and records of when I rang in to chat with them about getting help regarding this case. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Meta

Hello, I have a question with regards to returning an item. I purchased an item where the condition isn't as described. The seller has agreed to accept a return. However, in our communication the address she provided is different than the address associated with her account. I have also now received a return shipping label to the to the latter address. Do I just go ahead and print the shipping label and drop it off at the post office or do I ship it to the address she provided? Any input or advice is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Meta said:


> Hello, I have a question with regards to returning an item. I purchased an item where the condition isn't as described. The seller has agreed to accept a return. However, in our communication the address she provided is different than the address associated with her account. I have also now received a return shipping label to the to the latter address. Do I just go ahead and print the shipping label and drop it off at the post office or do I ship it to the address she provided? Any input or advice is much appreciated. Thank you!


I would use the label provided. Tell the seller that is what you are going to do. Ebay has the tracking for the label.


----------



## Meta

whateve said:


> I would use the label provided. Tell the seller that is what you are going to do. Ebay has the tracking for the label.


Noted, thank you. I'll let the seller know before I ship the return.


----------



## BeenBurned

Meta said:


> Hello, I have a question with regards to returning an item. I purchased an item where the condition isn't as described. The seller has agreed to accept a return. However, in our communication the address she provided is different than the address associated with her account. I have also now received a return shipping label to the to the latter address. Do I just go ahead and print the shipping label and drop it off at the post office or do I ship it to the address she provided? Any input or advice is much appreciated. Thank you!


It sounds like the shipping label is the address associated with her account, right? And it came through ebay?  That's the one to use. (And since the label is prepaid, you won't be out the return shipping money.)

ETA: @whateve's fingers are faster!


----------



## Meta

BeenBurned said:


> It sounds like the shipping label is the address associated with her account, right? And it came through ebay?  That's the one to use. (And since the label is prepaid, you won't be out the return shipping money.)
> 
> ETA: @whateve's fingers are faster!


Yes to all the above and thank you!


----------



## shillinggirl88

whateve said:


> If you do, do it diplomatically. After you explain that it is new and authentic, say you want her to be completely happy and confident in her purchase, and since she isn't, you'll be happy to take the return. Explain to her that it is important she doesn't escalate the case, and that once you receive it back, you'll send her the partial refund offer. All she has to do is accept it to get her refund.


Thanks again for your help!

I received the return today and perfectly fine.

So it's not against the rules to use the eBay option for partial refund? Even though she is not keeping item? Second question do I have a choice where funds are taken from? I moved buyers payment to my checking account after the purchase. Can I choose to pull from my PayPal options?


----------



## shillinggirl88

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thanks again for your help!
> 
> I received the return today and perfectly fine.
> 
> So it's not against the rules to use the eBay option for partial refund? Even though she is not keeping item? Second question do I have a choice where funds are taken from? I moved buyers payment to my checking account after the purchase. Can I choose to pull from my PayPal options?


Well - I just sent partial refund offer.  Hopefully this works!


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> Well - I just sent partial refund offer.  Hopefully this works!


I hope it does too! Let us know how it works out. Hopefully, this way you'll get your fees back. I don't think you can choose where paypal takes the money. It is probably based on the options you already have set up, but I don't think you can use a credit card.


----------



## shillinggirl88

whateve said:


> I hope it does too! Let us know how it works out. Hopefully, this way you'll get your fees back. I don't think you can choose where paypal takes the money. It is probably based on the options you already have set up, but I don't think you can use a credit card.


Thanks! She accepted and refund processed and case closed! Yay. I'll have to check eBay fees. 

I sincerely appreciate your input and advice. In nearly 20 years first time I had to do this!


----------



## MAGJES

I purchased a Hermes scarf on ebay from an overseas seller (France) on May 30th (almost 2 weeks ago) after having it authenticated here on tpf.
I knew that delivery would take a while as the listing stated "Estimated Delivery within 7-17 business day."  That's fine....I am in the US.
ugh....but....I received a message AFTER I paid from the buyer telling me that they were "on holiday" and would not be able to mail it out until 6-15-19 (2 weeks and 2 days after purchase and 2 days before the end of the ebay estimated delivery time in the listing). Getting past the fact they this seller should have disclosed this info IN THE LISTING I have no choice but to wait? I've waited almost 2 weeks already. I am assuming I will now have to wait an additional 2 weeks for travel time since the original estimation for shipping was 2 weeks.  Would I be labeled a PITA if I asked her now for a speedier shipping method??   I mean - she didn't disclose the "holiday" in her listing. 
Not sure how to reflect this wait in the feedback either......this seller is not new (12 yrs. on ebay and feedback 1526 as both buyer and seller) so she knows her way around ending a listing until her holiday was over.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Any opinions would be appreciated, I’m not a regular ebay seller or user.  I’m selling a bag, I accepted the buyer’s offer and she paid last night.  
This morning, I got a very rude email from her about how she did not appreciate the price jumping up at the last minute with hidden fees....she seemed very annoyed.  
I’m confused because I only see the price we negotiated and a paypal payment for the same price.  Then in my total sold section it looks like 106 dollars more, so I’m thinking ebay charged her tax?  I sent her an email saying I’m confused and also does she want to cancel.  

My question is........should I just cancel because now I’m nervous sending a rather expensive item to someone who is already unhappy....I really don’t want the item returned or damaged or used and send back.  Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## MAGJES

Mrs.Z said:


> Any opinions would be appreciated, I’m not a regular ebay seller or user.  I’m selling a bag, I accepted the buyer’s offer and she paid last night.
> This morning, I got a very rude email from her about how she did not appreciate the price jumping up at the last minute with hidden fees....she seemed very annoyed.
> I’m confused because I only see the price we negotiated and a paypal payment for the same price.  Then in my total sold section it looks like 106 dollars more, so I’m thinking ebay charged her tax?  I sent her an email saying I’m confused and also does she want to cancel.
> 
> My question is........should I just cancel because now I’m nervous sending a rather expensive item to someone who is already unhappy....I really don’t want the item returned or damaged or used and send back.  Any thoughts are appreciated!



Asking her if she wants to cancel is a good first step. She is now aware that it was not you that raised the price.
Doesn't her order form explain the added $106?
Is she in the same state as you?
If it is sales tax and she does proceed you will have to send this in to your state.


----------



## Mrs.Z

MAGJES said:


> Asking her if she wants to cancel is a good first step. She is now aware that it was not you that raised the price.
> Doesn't her order form explain the added $106?
> Is she in the same state as you?
> If it is sales tax and she does proceed you will have to send this in to your state.


Thank you very much for your quick response.  She emailed back and accused me of charging her more (the tax) because I was angry that she did not accept my counteroffer.  I emailed and said I assure you I am not charging you $100 more to give it to the government!   She is in NJ, I am in PA.  I did not know tax would be added but it looks like I’m not getting the tax.  Does ebay collect the tax and send it for a seller?  ( I have to research when I have more time) 
I’m hoping she cancels I don’t need this headache and to worry about what else she might do.  Her thinking is not logical.


----------



## Catbird9

Mrs.Z said:


> Thank you very much for your quick response.  She emailed back and accused me of charging her more (the tax) because I was angry that she did not accept my counteroffer.  I emailed and said I assure you I am not charging you $100 more to give it to the government!   She is in NJ, I am in PA.  I did not know tax would be added but it looks like I’m not getting the tax.  Does ebay collect the tax and send it for a seller?  ( I have to research when I have more time)
> I’m hoping she cancels I don’t need this headache and to worry about what else she might do.  Her thinking is not logical.


eBay does collect the tax and sends it to the state. Both Pennsylvania and New Jersey are on the list of states affected by this new rule.
https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/paying-items/paying-tax-ebay-purchases?id=4771&st=2&pos=2&query=Paying tax on eBay purchases&intent=tax

I agree with you about hoping she cancels.


----------



## meepabeep

eBay is collecting the sales tax on behalf of the seller in certain states, NJ is one of them.

https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/taxes-import-charges?id=4121

Oh, and I purchased something the other day, and sales tax was added, and it clearly said "tax".


----------



## jmc3007

Hello ladies
In light of recent taxes applied by eBay, my question is why would they also apply state and local taxes on international purchases? I read and understand the Supreme Court ruling etc, but that relates specifically to within the 50 states of the US. Not aware that Supreme Court would have international jurisdiction, Congress already got that covered with duties and tariffs. Nevertheless, I discovered eBay uses the buyer’s shipping address, not the seller’s hence they automatically tax purchases based on that. I have serious qualms that this is not correct, would anyone care to chime in otherwise? Calling eBay is useless, non English speakers parrot back simply what’s in front of them.

From my extensive overseas travels as well as international online purchases, I would pay duties to US Customs & Border but nothing to NY state and local as they have no jurisdiction. During check out on eBay for an item from Japan, I saw state and local taxes applied to my item, if I was coming through the airport with said item, I wouldn’t have to pay NYS, and duty only if item was over $800, these are the facts as they stand. Federal vs State regulations, something I fear eBay failed to grasp.

From their tax policy, this is all they said -
*Items sold within the US*
*eBay provides a basic tax calculator to help sellers add sales tax to their eBay sales, however sellers will need to enter the appropriate tax rate for each state where the seller is authorized to collect tax. We can't guarantee that our basic tax calculator will meet all of your tax requirements.*

*




Allowed*



*

You may charge tax in states where you are authorized to collect tax
*
*



Not allowed*



*

You may not collect sales tax in states where you are not authorized

You may not collect sales tax beyond what is legally authorized

You may not include sales tax information in your item title, image, or description
*
*Items sold overseas (imported or exported)*
_Local consumer tax and/or customs duty may apply to goods imported from overseas, and the parcel's recipient may need to pay these as part of clearing the parcel through customs. These may not apply if the order's under a certain value, but the threshold varies between countries.

Contact your local tax office for information about paying sales tax on items exported overseas.

Remember that you may also have tax obligations in other countries if you are doing business overseas._


----------



## MAGJES

Catbird9 said:


> eBay does collect the tax and sends it to the state. Both Pennsylvania and New Jersey are on the list of states affected by this new rule.
> https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/paying-items/paying-tax-ebay-purchases?id=4771&st=2&pos=2&query=Paying tax on eBay purchases&intent=tax
> 
> I agree with you about hoping she cancels.


Thanks for this info!


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> Asking her if she wants to cancel is a good first step. She is now aware that it was not you that raised the price.
> Doesn't her order form explain the added $106?
> Is she in the same state as you?
> If it is sales tax and she does proceed you will have to send this in to your state.


Hoping someone can chime in on this. Looking opinions!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mrs.Z said:


> Any opinions would be appreciated, I’m not a regular ebay seller or user.  I’m selling a bag, I accepted the buyer’s offer and she paid last night.
> This morning, I got a very rude email from her about how she did not appreciate the price jumping up at the last minute with hidden fees....she seemed very annoyed.
> I’m confused because I only see the price we negotiated and a paypal payment for the same price.  Then in my total sold section it looks like 106 dollars more, so I’m thinking ebay charged her tax?  I sent her an email saying I’m confused and also does she want to cancel.
> 
> My question is........should I just cancel because now I’m nervous sending a rather expensive item to someone who is already unhappy....I really don’t want the item returned or damaged or used and send back.  Any thoughts are appreciated!





MAGJES said:


> Asking her if she wants to cancel is a good first step. She is now aware that it was not you that raised the price.
> Doesn't her order form explain the added $106?
> Is she in the same state as you?
> If it is sales tax and she does proceed you will have to send this in to your state.





Mrs.Z said:


> Thank you very much for your quick response.  She emailed back and accused me of charging her more (the tax) because I was angry that she did not accept my counteroffer.  I emailed and said I assure you I am not charging you $100 more to give it to the government!   She is in NJ, I am in PA.  I did not know tax would be added but it looks like I’m not getting the tax.  Does ebay collect the tax and send it for a seller?  ( I have to research when I have more time)
> I’m hoping she cancels I don’t need this headache and to worry about what else she might do.  Her thinking is not logical.





Catbird9 said:


> eBay does collect the tax and sends it to the state. Both Pennsylvania and New Jersey are on the list of states affected by this new rule.
> https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/paying-items/paying-tax-ebay-purchases?id=4771&st=2&pos=2&query=Paying tax on eBay purchases&intent=tax
> 
> I agree with you about hoping she cancels.





meepabeep said:


> eBay is collecting the sales tax on behalf of the seller in certain states, NJ is one of them.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/taxes-import-charges?id=4121
> 
> Oh, and I purchased something the other day, and sales tax was added, and it clearly said "tax".


Respond to the buyer with a link to the new policy (as shown above by @Catbird9): 
https://www.ebay.com/help/buying/pa...bay-purchases?id=4771&st=2&pos=2&query=Paying tax on eBay purchases&intent=tax

Explain to the buyer that this has nothing to do with you and it's something she'll run in to on every purchase she makes and that ebay notified members of the change.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Asking her if she wants to cancel is a good first step. She is now aware that it was not you that raised the price.
> Doesn't her order form explain the added $106?
> Is she in the same state as you?
> If it is sales tax and she does proceed you will have to send this in to your state.





MAGJES said:


> Hoping someone can chime in on this. Looking opinions!


Nope, seller doesn't have to do anything. Ebay collects for the states and is responsible for forwarding payments to those states.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Nope, seller doesn't have to do anything. Ebay collects for the states and is responsible for forwarding payments to those states.


Thanks.

I actually quoted the wrong message.  i was asking for opinions on my earlier post....no one has replied.  I'm going to try and quote the right one this time!


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> I purchased a Hermes scarf on ebay from an overseas seller (France) on May 30th (almost 2 weeks ago) after having it authenticated here on tpf.
> I knew that delivery would take a while as the listing stated "Estimated Delivery within 7-17 business day."  That's fine....I am in the US.
> ugh....but....I received a message AFTER I paid from the buyer telling me that they were "on holiday" and would not be able to mail it out until 6-15-19 (2 weeks and 2 days after purchase and 2 days before the end of the ebay estimated delivery time in the listing). Getting past the fact they this seller should have disclosed this info IN THE LISTING I have no choice but to wait? I've waited almost 2 weeks already. I am assuming I will now have to wait an additional 2 weeks for travel time since the original estimation for shipping was 2 weeks.  Would I be labeled a PITA if I asked her now for a speedier shipping method??   I mean - she didn't disclose the "holiday" in her listing.
> Not sure how to reflect this wait in the feedback either......this seller is not new (12 yrs. on ebay and feedback 1526 as both buyer and seller) so she knows her way around ending a listing until her holiday was over.


 
Would love to hear opinions on this!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Thank you all soooo very much for your assistance regarding the tax situation.  The Buyer seems to be “getting it” but I have offered her one last chance to cancel with a refund and no negative feedback.  I hope she takes it as she just seems so angry and dissatisfied I don’t want to proceed!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mrs.Z said:


> Thank you all soooo very much for your assistance regarding the tax situation.  The Buyer seems to be “getting it” but I have offered her *one last chance to cancel with a refund and no negative feedback. * I hope she takes it as she just seems so angry and dissatisfied I don’t want to proceed!


Please don't say you mentioned "no neg feedback" in the offer to cancel!


----------



## Mrs.Z

BeenBurned said:


> Please don't say you mentioned "no neg feedback" in the offer to cancel!


Oh shoot, what did I do now?!?!  I did, I thought I was giving her a total “out” by saying if you changed your mind and want to cancel we can do that and I have no issues with it, i.e. I would not then turn around and leave her a negative comment about canceling.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh shoot, what did I do now?!?!  I did, I thought I was giving her a total “out” by saying if you changed your mind and want to cancel we can do that and I have no issues with it, i.e. I would not then turn around and leave her a negative comment about canceling.


Couple of things. 

A seller mentioning feedback implies feedback extortion, ie., "I'll cancel if you don't neg me." Feedback extortion can be reported. (Here's the policy: HELP1225Feedback extortion policy) 

As for your not leaving a neg for her, you can't. Since 2008, sellers can ONLY leave positive feedback and positive comments for buyers, no matter how much of a PITA the buyer is.


----------



## Mrs.Z

BeenBurned said:


> Couple of things.
> 
> A seller mentioning feedback implies feedback extortion, ie., "I'll cancel if you don't neg me." Feedback extortion can be reported. (Here's the policy: HELP1225Feedback extortion policy)
> 
> As for your not leaving a neg for her, you can't. Since 2008, sellers can ONLY leave positive feedback and positive comments for buyers, no matter how much of a PITA the buyer is.



Got it!  Thank you so much for your help!  

I’m going to wait to hear back from her and proceed accordingly and say nothing else in the meantime!


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

I sold a Bernina sewing machine today for $2200.  The buyer has paid, and the amount is in my apayPal account. Two things are strange. 
1.  Buyer sends me an email and signs it from her and her husband, followed by Meza, AR.  According to eBay, the buyer lives in Sioux Falls, SD.  He has been an email member since 2010.  She mentioned they have 2 granddaughters to sew for, so maybe they moved?

Second strange thing:  should I be worried?
Her email:  We wanted to let you know that PayPal sent us a text that the transaction to you was suspicious. So, my husband, Mike wrote back saying yes, he authorized the purchase of your Bernina 560 sewing / embroidery machine. It is already marked pending on our bank account and my husband's Visa card is still good. It has not expired yet. Mike will call Pay Pal Monday morning to straighten this out. We want to assure you this is a legitimate purchase by us with Mike's credit card and it is a good card. We checked our Pay Pal account and everything looks good there so, we do not understand why we got the text from them saying that the transaction looked suspicious. We wanted you not to worry for Mike will get this all straightened out,

Am I ok to and the machine?   The money is showing in my PayPal account. If you’ve read this far...thank you. 
I’m so happy to have the people in this group to ask. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

LucyOnLuxury said:


> I sold a Bernina sewing machine today for $2200.  The buyer has paid, and the amount is in my apayPal account. Two things are strange.
> 1.  Buyer sends me an email and signs it from her and her husband, followed by Meza, AR.  According to eBay, the buyer lives in Sioux Falls, SD.  He has been an email member since 2010.  She mentioned they have 2 granddaughters to sew for, so maybe they moved?
> 
> Second strange thing:  should I be worried?
> Her email:  We wanted to let you know that PayPal sent us a text that the transaction to you was suspicious. So, my husband, Mike wrote back saying yes, he authorized the purchase of your Bernina 560 sewing / embroidery machine. It is already marked pending on our bank account and my husband's Visa card is still good. It has not expired yet. Mike will call Pay Pal Monday morning to straighten this out. We want to assure you this is a legitimate purchase by us with Mike's credit card and it is a good card. We checked our Pay Pal account and everything looks good there so, we do not understand why we got the text from them saying that the transaction looked suspicious. We wanted you not to worry for Mike will get this all straightened out,
> 
> Am I ok to and the machine?   The money is showing in my PayPal account. If you’ve read this far...thank you.
> I’m so happy to have the people in this group to ask. Thanks!


Ugh! I'm concerned!!

1. Meza, AR? Is that supposed to be Mesa, AZ (Mesa, Arizona)? (There's no Meza, Arkansas!)
2. What does it say in Paypal? Does it show as "eligible" for seller protection?
3. For the buyer's ebay account, is there recent feedback? Or is all the feedback (both received and left for others) over a year old?
4. Did you check your actual Paypal account, i.e., did you log in to Paypal.com or did you receive an email (appearing to be) from Paypal?
5. DO NOT SHIP YET! You have at least until Monday since it's the weekend.
ETA: 
6. Are you a new (low feedback) seller?


----------



## BeenBurned

LucyOnLuxury said:


> I sold a Bernina sewing machine today for $2200.  The buyer has paid, and the amount is in my apayPal account. Two things are strange.
> 1.  Buyer sends me an email and signs it from her and her husband, followed by Meza, AR.  According to eBay, the buyer lives in Sioux Falls, SD.  He has been an email member since 2010.  She mentioned they have 2 granddaughters to sew for, so maybe they moved?
> 
> Second strange thing:  should I be worried?
> Her email:  We wanted to let you know that PayPal sent us a text that the transaction to you was suspicious. So, my husband, Mike wrote back saying yes, he authorized the purchase of your Bernina 560 sewing / embroidery machine. It is already marked pending on our bank account and my husband's Visa card is still good. It has not expired yet. Mike will call Pay Pal Monday morning to straighten this out. We want to assure you this is a legitimate purchase by us with Mike's credit card and it is a good card. We checked our Pay Pal account and everything looks good there so, we do not understand why we got the text from them saying that the transaction looked suspicious. We wanted you not to worry for Mike will get this all straightened out,
> 
> Am I ok to and the machine?   The money is showing in my PayPal account. If you’ve read this far...thank you.
> I’m so happy to have the people in this group to ask. Thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! I'm concerned!!
> 
> 1. Meza, AR? Is that supposed to be Mesa, AZ (Mesa, Arizona)? (There's no Meza, Arkansas!)
> 2. What does it say in Paypal? Does it show as "eligible" for seller protection?
> 3. For the buyer's ebay account, is there recent feedback? Or is all the feedback (both received and left for others) over a year old?
> 4. Did you check your actual Paypal account, i.e., did you log in to Paypal.com or did you receive an email (appearing to be) from Paypal?
> 5. DO NOT SHIP YET! You have at least until Monday since it's the weekend.
> ETA:
> 6. Are you a new (low feedback) seller?



I found the listing and have some suggestions. 

These suggestions are based on the assumption that it's determined that the buyer isn't a scammer and that the purchase is legitimate. 

Although you said you'd include the original receipt, do not send the original. Photocopy it but remove your personal information. There's no reason why the buyer needs the original. 
The listing states that you'll ship in 2 packages. Be sure to include BOTH tracking numbers in the transaction (and on ebay) because you don't want the buyer to claim non-receipt of 1/2 the order.
You say you'll have signature confirmation. I recommend requiring signature on both packages
I think I'd also recommend you call ebay to ask them to look at the buyer, the buyer location and where you're shipping it.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! I'm concerned!!
> 
> 1. Meza, AR? Is that supposed to be Mesa, AZ (Mesa, Arizona)? (There's no Meza, Arkansas!)
> 2. What does it say in Paypal? Does it show as "eligible" for seller protection?
> 3. For the buyer's ebay account, is there recent feedback? Or is all the feedback (both received and left for others) over a year old?
> 4. Did you check your actual Paypal account, i.e., did you log in to Paypal.com or did you receive an email (appearing to be) from Paypal?
> 5. DO NOT SHIP YET! You have at least until Monday since it's the weekend.
> ETA:
> 6. Are you a new (low feedback) seller?



1.  Sorry, it is Mesa, AZ.   My fault. 
2.  Yes, PayPal does say “Eligible” and “Eligible when I ship to the address on this page and update tracking.”
3.  He has 3 feedback ratings from June and 3 more in the last 6 months. All are positive.  100%.  (Sorry, I keep switching from he to her.  His wife emailed me but the eBay buyer shows him.  He emailed me last night as well.)
4.  I logged into my actual PayPal account. The amount is there. (I did not receive the “You’ve been paid” email that I normally get. I did require immediate payment on this so maybe that’s why.)
5.  I’ve been selling on eBay since January. I’ve sold about 100 items since then. (100% rating.). I’ve been buying on eBay for years.
Thank you for your help. I’m worried about these people. She sent me an email asking me first if the rain would hold up the delivery (What rain?  Maybe there’s flooding I’m not aware of) and last night sent an email that her husband is worried that the heat may affect the electronics of the machine so could I please “package it carefully”.  (You know, because UPS drivers drive with the doors open to save time when delivering) It’s in the original factory box with the original packing materials. I just don’t want these people to contact me constantly that there’s a problem. I know I can’t control that but ugh!  
Anyway, thank you again for your time. I appreciate your help and advice.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

BeenBurned said:


> I found the listing and have some suggestions.
> 
> These suggestions are based on the assumption that it's determined that the buyer isn't a scammer and that the purchase is legitimate.
> 
> Although you said you'd include the original receipt, do not send the original. Photocopy it but remove your personal information. There's no reason why the buyer needs the original.
> The listing states that you'll ship in 2 packages. Be sure to include BOTH tracking numbers in the transaction (and on ebay) because you don't want the buyer to claim non-receipt of 1/2 the order.
> You say you'll have signature confirmation. I recommend requiring signature on both packages
> I think I'd also recommend you call ebay to ask them to look at the buyer, the buyer location and where you're shipping it.


Thank you. This is great information and advice and I will surely take it!
I never thought about photocopying a receipt. I’ve bought a few Louis Vuitton bags from eBay that were expensive, but this is the first time I have sold an item worth this much. I will get tracking and signatures for both and post them. Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

LucyOnLuxury said:


> 1.  Sorry, it is Mesa, AZ.   My fault.
> 2.  Yes, PayPal does say “Eligible” and “Eligible when I ship to the address on this page and update tracking.”
> 3.  He has 3 feedback ratings from June and 3 more in the last 6 months. All are positive.  100%.  (Sorry, I keep switching from he to her.  His wife emailed me but the eBay buyer shows him.  He emailed me last night as well.)
> 4.  I logged into my actual PayPal account. The amount is there. (I did not receive the “You’ve been paid” email that I normally get. I did require immediate payment on this so maybe that’s why.)
> 5.  I’ve been selling on eBay since January. I’ve sold about 100 items since then. (100% rating.). I’ve been buying on eBay for years.
> Thank you for your help. I’m worried about these people. She sent me an email asking me first if the rain would hold up the delivery (What rain?  Maybe there’s flooding I’m not aware of) and last night sent an email that her husband is worried that the heat may affect the electronics of the machine so could I please “package it carefully”.  (You know, because UPS drivers drive with the doors open to save time when delivering) It’s in the original factory box with the original packing materials. I just don’t want these people to contact me constantly that there’s a problem. I know I can’t control that but ugh!
> Anyway, thank you again for your time. I appreciate your help and advice.





LucyOnLuxury said:


> Thank you. This is great information and advice and I will surely take it!
> I never thought about photocopying a receipt. I’ve bought a few Louis Vuitton bags from eBay that were expensive, but this is the first time I have sold an item worth this much. I will get tracking and signatures for both and post them. Thanks again!


I'm thinking they may be legit. 

The $2200 charge for an online purchase is probably out of the ordinary for them and the c.c. company is likely just verifying that the purchase is their own and not the result of a hack. (IMO, that's a good thing when the c.c. company does that.) 

And their concern could also be because they don't usually buy expensive electronics items from unknown (to them) sellers.  And the concern about moisture is legitimate.


----------



## Volha_

Mrs.Z said:


> Thank you very much for your quick response.  She emailed back and accused me of charging her more (the tax) because I was angry that she did not accept my counteroffer.  I emailed and said I assure you I am not charging you $100 more to give it to the government!   She is in NJ, I am in PA.  I did not know tax would be added but it looks like I’m not getting the tax.  Does ebay collect the tax and send it for a seller?  ( I have to research when I have more time)
> I’m hoping she cancels I don’t need this headache and to worry about what else she might do.  Her thinking is not logical.


I don’t know about New Jersey, but New York recently imposed a tax on collectibles about 10%. Recently I was unpleasantly surprised when buying a Hermes collection scarf when tax was added to the final price. The tax was added automatically, I think the seller does not even know how much I finally paid. 
Look for ebay in the help section of the "ebay sales tax collection". In New Jersey, the law is valid from May 1 this year.


----------



## JadaStormy

If a seller marks an item as shipped and printed the label, but still hasn't given the package to usps after three days what should be done? Do sellers get dinged for generating labels but not dropping the item off for several days?


----------



## whateve

JadaStormy said:


> If a seller marks an item as shipped and printed the label, but still hasn't given the package to usps after three days what should be done? Do sellers get dinged for generating labels but not dropping the item off for several days?


I don't think you can do anything. Sometimes the package has actually been dropped off but hasn't been scanned. If you don't get the package by the expected delivery date, the seller gets dinged.


----------



## whateve

jmc3007 said:


> Hello ladies
> In light of recent taxes applied by eBay, my question is why would they also apply state and local taxes on international purchases? I read and understand the Supreme Court ruling etc, but that relates specifically to within the 50 states of the US. Not aware that Supreme Court would have international jurisdiction, Congress already got that covered with duties and tariffs. Nevertheless, I discovered eBay uses the buyer’s shipping address, not the seller’s hence they automatically tax purchases based on that. I have serious qualms that this is not correct, would anyone care to chime in otherwise? Calling eBay is useless, non English speakers parrot back simply what’s in front of them.
> 
> From my extensive overseas travels as well as international online purchases, I would pay duties to US Customs & Border but nothing to NY state and local as they have no jurisdiction. During check out on eBay for an item from Japan, I saw state and local taxes applied to my item, if I was coming through the airport with said item, I wouldn’t have to pay NYS, and duty only if item was over $800, these are the facts as they stand. Federal vs State regulations, something I fear eBay failed to grasp.
> 
> From their tax policy, this is all they said -
> *Items sold within the US*
> *eBay provides a basic tax calculator to help sellers add sales tax to their eBay sales, however sellers will need to enter the appropriate tax rate for each state where the seller is authorized to collect tax. We can't guarantee that our basic tax calculator will meet all of your tax requirements.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> You may charge tax in states where you are authorized to collect tax
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Not allowed*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> You may not collect sales tax in states where you are not authorized
> 
> You may not collect sales tax beyond what is legally authorized
> 
> You may not include sales tax information in your item title, image, or description
> *
> *Items sold overseas (imported or exported)*
> _Local consumer tax and/or customs duty may apply to goods imported from overseas, and the parcel's recipient may need to pay these as part of clearing the parcel through customs. These may not apply if the order's under a certain value, but the threshold varies between countries.
> 
> Contact your local tax office for information about paying sales tax on items exported overseas.
> 
> Remember that you may also have tax obligations in other countries if you are doing business overseas._


That doesn't sound right. In California, they define it as a use tax so you have to pay it if you use it in the state.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> That doesn't sound right. In California, they define it as a use tax so you have to pay it if you use it in the state.


All things being equal, an item listed by a Japanese retailer on eBay and Rakuten (multiple platforms highly likely not to mention frequently), eBay would automatically assess me as buyer based on my shipping address state and local taxes but none from Rakuten except for duty IF and ONLY IF assessed by US Customs under certain conditions. Absolutely insane and illogical what eBay is doing!!

Guess where I’m likely to buy my stuff now...


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> All things being equal, an item listed by a Japanese retailer on eBay and Rakuten (multiple platforms highly likely not to mention frequently), eBay would automatically assess me as buyer based on my shipping address state and local taxes but none from Rakuten except for duty IF and ONLY IF assessed by US Customs under certain conditions. Absolutely insane and illogical what eBay is doing!!
> 
> Guess where I’m likely to buy my stuff now...


It's not just ebay though. 

And is it because ebay, Tradesy, Bonanza, etc. are US-based so the US Supreme Court can stipulate what the states can do but Rakuten being Japan-based, they aren't bound by what the Supreme Court says?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It's not just ebay though.
> 
> And is it because ebay, Tradesy, Bonanza, etc. are US-based so the US Supreme Court can stipulate what the states can do but Rakuten being Japan-based, they aren't bound by what the Supreme Court says?


It shouldn't make a difference. I don't think the supreme court decision impacted foreign purchases. Those would go through customs, which is federal, not state.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It shouldn't make a difference. I don't think the supreme court decision impacted foreign purchases. Those would go through customs, which is federal, not state.


My point is that Rakuten wouldn't be collecting sales tax.


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> My point is that Rakuten wouldn't be collecting sales tax.


Rakuten Global Market doesn’t and cannot collect 50 state and local sales taxes, they are a foreign based entity. Mind you Rakuten has other US based subsidiaries that do and should collect sales taxes as governed by Supreme Court decision.

So once upon a time, the commerce battle was between domestic internet and brick and mortar retailers, then that’s been recently sorted out by the highest court. At the international level, there’s the trade wars, ever heard of those? Claims of unfair practices amongst nations since the age of dawn, but in any event this isn’t something the Supreme Court would ever get involved in, just not their gig.


----------



## jmc3007

whateve said:


> It shouldn't make a difference. I don't think the supreme court decision impacted foreign purchases. Those would go through customs, which is federal, not state.


Indeed only Congress can regulate international trade and commerce, and they have charts upon charts to cover this already. It’s not that the Supreme Court is overstepping their jurisdiction, only eBay is gravely misapplying the law cuz they put no thought into their policy decision, or even consulted a proper lawyer.


----------



## Volha_

jmc3007 said:


> All things being equal, an item listed by a Japanese retailer on eBay and Rakuten (multiple platforms highly likely not to mention frequently), eBay would automatically assess me as buyer based on my shipping address state and local taxes but none from Rakuten except for duty IF and ONLY IF assessed by US Customs under certain conditions. Absolutely insane and illogical what eBay is doing!!
> 
> Guess where I’m likely to buy my stuff now...


When paying for Aliexpress, they take the tax, they add it in the calculation. I think it already does the bank because I pay by credit card.


----------



## whateve

Volha_ said:


> When paying for Aliexpress, they take the tax, they add it in the calculation. I think it already does the bank because I pay by credit card.


Credit card companies and banks don't collect sales tax.


----------



## Volha_

whateve said:


> Credit card companies and banks don't collect sales tax.


I know about it. But earlier, when buying for Aliexpress, taxes were not considered. And now tax is added to every purchase. And Pochmark also began to add tax when paying. It goes a separate line and appears only when delivery to the American address.


----------



## threadbender

The bottom line is that when you make a purchase, you are supposed to pay the sales/use tax. When buying on Ebay over the years, while we were not having it added onto purchases, if your state has a sales/use tax, we were supposed to pay it on our state tax returns. Obviously, most people did not do so. Now, the issue is being forced. If you live in a state that does not have a sales tax, you won't be paying one. I know there is a lot more to it as far as how it all worked in the past. So, when companies are charging the tax, it is overall, just what you would do if you went to your local shop and purchased.

I remember 30+ years ago, people driving hours to make large purchases in order to avoid sales tax. For a long while, the internet made that even easier. The states realized the revenue being lost and rectified it. I don't like it, but I get it.


----------



## jmc3007

carlpsmom said:


> The bottom line is that when you make a purchase, you are supposed to pay the sales/use tax. When buying on Ebay over the years, while we were not having it added onto purchases, if your state has a sales/use tax, we were supposed to pay it on our state tax returns. Obviously, most people did not do so. Now, the issue is being forced. If you live in a state that does not have a sales tax, you won't be paying one. I know there is a lot more to it as far as how it all worked in the past. So, when companies are charging the tax, it is overall, just what you would do if you went to your local shop and purchased.
> 
> I remember 30+ years ago, people driving hours to make large purchases in order to avoid sales tax. For a long while, the internet made that even easier. The states realized the revenue being lost and rectified it. I don't like it, but I get it.


This issue has been decided by the Supreme Court, sales tax WITHIN the 50 states at the local and state level is now set in the proverbial stone. The issue I raised is taxing on purchases shipped FROM OVERSEAS which is regulated by the federal govt through tariffs and duties. This isn’t something that’s done and the state level and eBay has misapplied regulations.

I am not aware that Poshmark has an international presence other than Canada (not familiar if Canadian Poshers can sell to US and vice versa), sellers may opt to use US addresses when they list, and highly possible that they ship from overseas but that’s a deliberate circumvention on their part not PM. Canadian transactions are covered under NAFTA agreement, from my experience, one pays state taxes but not local when importing depending on types of goods. Again NAFTA is under federal jurisdiction.


----------



## Catbird9

jmc3007 said:


> This issue has been decided by the Supreme Court, sales tax WITHIN the 50 states at the local and state level is now set in the proverbial stone. The issue I raised is taxing on purchases shipped FROM OVERSEAS which is regulated by the federal govt through tariffs and duties. This isn’t something that’s done and the state level and eBay has misapplied regulations.
> 
> I am not aware that Poshmark has an international presence other than Canada (not familiar if Canadian Poshers can sell to US and vice versa), sellers may opt to use US addresses when they list, and highly possible that they ship from overseas but that’s a deliberate circumvention on their part not PM. Canadian transactions are covered under NAFTA agreement, from my experience, one pays state taxes but not local when importing depending on types of goods. Again NAFTA is under federal jurisdiction.



Every state *(*all except Alaska, Delaware, Montana, New Hampshire, and Oregon*) *that imposes a general sales tax also imposes a use tax. Technically, goods you buy through online marketplaces like Amazon and eBay are subject to your state's sales/use tax. *This includes purchases from non-U.S. sellers who sell on those platforms.*

"Customs and Border Protection (CBP) does not collect state sales tax on goods imported into the U.S. However, CBP will make entries and CBP declarations available to state tax representatives if requested. *Some states occasionally review these documents and send letters to importers and travelers notifying them that they owe state taxes*."
https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/295/~/taxes-on-imported-goods


----------



## restricter

I just discovered something interesting.  I couldn’t understand why eBay wouldn’t let me open unpaid items cases within 2 days like it used to.  The answer, my friends, is something you’d think is totally unrelated.  If you offer combined shipping, buyers have 3 days to pay.  This conflicts with the 2 day UPI setting.  Unless you’re selling a lot of items, turn off that feature and you’ll get your 2 day UPI option back.  I just did and hit the deadbeat buyer with a case.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> I just discovered something interesting.  I couldn’t understand why eBay wouldn’t let me open unpaid items cases within 2 days like it used to.  The answer, my friends, is something you’d think is totally unrelated.  If you offer combined shipping, buyers have 3 days to pay.  This conflicts with the 2 day UPI setting.  Unless you’re selling a lot of items, turn off that feature and you’ll get your 2 day UPI option back.  I just did and hit the deadbeat buyer with a case.


I offer combined shipping although I rarely use it because most buyers only buy one item. 

But I have my settings set to open a dispute in 2 days and it  happens automatically. Offering combined shipping doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I offer combined shipping although I rarely use it because most buyers only buy one item.
> 
> But I have my settings set to open a dispute in 2 days and it  happens automatically. Offering combined shipping doesn't seem to make a difference.


I hate eBay’s logic but I hate deadbeat buyers even more.


----------



## GoStanford

Does anybody know, for eBay promotions and sales, whether jewelry counts within the clothing/shoes/accessories category?


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Does anybody know, for eBay promotions and sales, whether jewelry counts within the clothing/shoes/accessories category?


I don't think so. It's a separate category.


----------



## Catbird9

This is the first time I've had this happen and I'm wondering what to do.

I have a No Returns policy. A buyer requested a return with the reason "Changed my mind." In her message she wrote: "I bought a Coach bag...nowhere does it say Coach. Very disappointed." 

The Return Detail says I'm not obligated to accept the return. 

I responded:

"Hi, I'm sorry you've changed your mind. The COACH logo is stamped on the inside pocket of the bag, as shown in the listing. (Please see attached photo.) I can offer a partial refund and you can keep or resell the bag, if that would help. Please let me know if this works for you."




I didn't offer a specific partial refund amount yet, just proposed the idea to her. She hasn't responded to my message.

Should I go ahead and offer a specific amount using the Return Detail form? or wait to hear from her? or just let it close automatically if she doesn't respond? What if she then asks eBay to step in and help (escalates, opens a case)? 

Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Catbird9 said:


> This is the first time I've had this happen and I'm wondering what to do.
> 
> I have a No Returns policy. A buyer requested a return with the reason "Changed my mind." In her message she wrote: "I bought a Coach bag...nowhere does it say Coach. Very disappointed."
> 
> The Return Detail says I'm not obligated to accept the return.
> 
> I responded:
> 
> "Hi, I'm sorry you've changed your mind. The COACH logo is stamped on the inside pocket of the bag, as shown in the listing. (Please see attached photo.) I can offer a partial refund and you can keep or resell the bag, if that would help. Please let me know if this works for you."
> 
> View attachment 4478287
> 
> 
> I didn't offer a specific partial refund amount yet, just proposed the idea to her. She hasn't responded to my message.
> 
> Should I go ahead and offer a specific amount using the Return Detail form? or wait to hear from her? or just let it close automatically if she doesn't respond? What if she then asks eBay to step in and help (escalates, opens a case)?
> 
> Suggestions appreciated!


The risk is always bad feedback.  I also have a no return policy and have made a few exceptions if I felt there was a chance of bad feedback.  I thought your response was perfect.  If they give you a hard time, I would let them ship it back at their expense and once you receive refund them minus any shipping costs.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> This is the first time I've had this happen and I'm wondering what to do.
> 
> I have a No Returns policy. A buyer requested a return with the reason "Changed my mind." In her message she wrote: "I bought a Coach bag...nowhere does it say Coach. Very disappointed."
> 
> The Return Detail says I'm not obligated to accept the return.
> 
> I responded:
> 
> "Hi, I'm sorry you've changed your mind. The COACH logo is stamped on the inside pocket of the bag, as shown in the listing. (Please see attached photo.) I can offer a partial refund and you can keep or resell the bag, if that would help. Please let me know if this works for you."
> 
> View attachment 4478287
> 
> 
> I didn't offer a specific partial refund amount yet, just proposed the idea to her. She hasn't responded to my message.
> 
> Should I go ahead and offer a specific amount using the Return Detail form? or wait to hear from her? or just let it close automatically if she doesn't respond? What if she then asks eBay to step in and help (escalates, opens a case)?
> 
> Suggestions appreciated!


I wouldn't have offered the partial (at least not just out of the gate) but that's just me.

I'd have responded with the following, tweaking your reply:
_"Hi, I'm sorry you've changed your mind. The COACH logo is stamped on the inside pocket of the bag, as shown in the listing. (Please see attached photo.) 

Although I don't have a return policy, I am willing to take the bag back in the same condition and with whatever came with it when sent. 

On receipt, I will refund your purchase price, deducting the cost I spent to send it to you. And of course, return shipping is at your expense. 

Another option is to resell the authentic Coach bag yourself. I will allow you to use my images. 

Please let me know what you decide to do._"

ETA: I'd also let her know that most vintage leather Coach bags don't have any markings on the outside and if they don't have a hang tag, someone may not recognize the bag as Coach. Refer her to the AT Coach thread if she questions authenticity.


----------



## Catbird9

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The risk is always bad feedback.  I also have a no return policy and have made a few exceptions if I felt there was a chance of bad feedback.  I thought your response was perfect.  If they give you a hard time, I would let them ship it back at their expense and once you receive refund them minus any shipping costs.





BeenBurned said:


> I wouldn't have offered the partial (at least not just out of the gate) but that's just me.
> 
> I'd have responded with the following, tweaking your reply:
> _"Hi, I'm sorry you've changed your mind. The COACH logo is stamped on the inside pocket of the bag, as shown in the listing. (Please see attached photo.)
> 
> Although I don't have a return policy, I am willing to take the bag back in the same condition and with whatever came with it when sent.
> 
> On receipt, I will refund your purchase price, deducting the cost I spent to send it to you. And of course, return shipping is at your expense.
> 
> Another option is to resell the authentic Coach bag yourself. I will allow you to use my images.
> 
> Please let me know what you decide to do._"
> 
> ETA: I'd also let her know that most vintage leather Coach bags don't have any markings on the outside and if they don't have a hang tag, someone may not recognize the bag as Coach. Refer her to the AT Coach thread if she questions authenticity.


. 

Thank you both! Those are great suggestions. I'll give the buyer a bit more time to respond before I do anything. I have a few more days before the time runs out.


----------



## GoStanford

Question regarding an "eBay for Charity" shop.  The shop mainly sells porcelain collectibles and other decorative items.  They are a charitable organization and state that 100% of their proceeds go to charity.  I'm curious if, as a buyer, am I allowed to count that as a charitable donation for tax purposes?  I'm thinking not, as I am receiving goods in exchange for the donation (purchase price).


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Question regarding an "eBay for Charity" shop.  The shop mainly sells porcelain collectibles and other decorative items.  They are a charitable organization and state that 100% of their proceeds go to charity.  I'm curious if, as a buyer, am I allowed to count that as a charitable donation for tax purposes?  I'm thinking not, as I am receiving goods in exchange for the donation (purchase price).


No, I don't think you can as you are receiving goods.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> No, I don't think you can as you are receiving goods.


Yep, makes sense, thank you for your quick response!


----------



## GoStanford

Another question, and I don't sell enough to know the answer to this one.  I ordered an antique porcelain box for $15 (the BIN price) and free shipping.  Seller refunded me in full this morning but didn't send a message to explain why.  My thinking is that she doesn't want to ship for free from her location (Florida) as this will basically eat up the entire $15 to ship out to me in California.  Maybe she didn't intend to list it as free shipping.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Another question, and I don't sell enough to know the answer to this one.  I ordered an antique porcelain box for $15 (the BIN price) and free shipping.  Seller refunded me in full this morning but didn't send a message to explain why.  My thinking is that she doesn't want to ship for free from her location (Florida) as this will basically eat up the entire $15 to ship out to me in California.  Maybe she didn't intend to list it as free shipping.


If it was under a pound, it wouldn't cost that much more to ship to California, but if it was over a pound, that could be the case. She probably chose the out of stock option to refund. You could always ask her, offer to pay more to cover shipping.


----------



## restricter

My psycho buyer filed a chargeback with his credit card company.  I sent PayPal his return request stating that the item didn’t fit, plus his purchase, cancelation and repurchase, along with his psycho e-mail threatening me that he was going to do this the hard way.  Current case status: 

The buyer reported that the item they received wasn't as described.

After reviewing the info we received, we were unable to cover the payment in this case. However, we might be able to recover this from the buyer's financial institution.

Once we file a case on your behalf with the buyer's financial institution, it could take up to 75 days to get a resolution. If we're able to recover the payment of $xxxx USD, we'll refund the money to your PayPal balance.

It looks like I’m going to be out the money and the item.  Ugh!

Any suggestions?  Or am I totally screwed?


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> My psycho buyer filed a chargeback with his credit card company.  I sent PayPal his return request stating that the item didn’t fit, plus his purchase, cancelation and repurchase, along with his psycho e-mail threatening me that he was going to do this the hard way.  Current case status:
> 
> The buyer reported that the item they received wasn't as described.
> 
> After reviewing the info we received, we were unable to cover the payment in this case. However, we might be able to recover this from the buyer's financial institution.
> 
> Once we file a case on your behalf with the buyer's financial institution, it could take up to 75 days to get a resolution. If we're able to recover the payment of $xxxx USD, we'll refund the money to your PayPal balance.
> 
> It looks like I’m going to be out the money and the item.  Ugh!
> 
> Any suggestions?  Or am I totally screwed?


There's no PP protection for chargebacks for SNAD. 

The only option you would have would be a civil (small claims) suit although you could try to have PP contact the c.c. company and have the buyer return the item if they're getting a refund. 

But TBH, Paypal doesn't really have an incentive to fight since they have nothing to lose. KWIM?


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> There's no PP protection for chargebacks for SNAD.
> 
> The only option you would have would be a civil (small claims) suit although you could try to have PP contact the c.c. company and have the buyer return the item if they're getting a refund.
> 
> But TBH, Paypal doesn't really have an incentive to fight since they have nothing to lose. KWIM?



Psycho Buyer and I are both in NY and I’m a lawyer.  I’m more than happy to haul his scamming butt into court.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Psycho Buyer and I are both in NY and I’m a lawyer.  I’m more than happy to haul his scamming butt into court.


Oooh! You have to update!


----------



## GoStanford

restricter said:


> Psycho Buyer and I are both in NY and I’m a lawyer.  I’m more than happy to haul his scamming butt into court.


It doesn't seem fair to me that the buyer may get to keep the item and get reimbursed for his payment.  I don't know the intricacies of Ebay but I don't think it's right that things are set up that way for SNAD situations or a subset of those.  

I really hope this works out for you...sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

What’s the best way to handle a return request on eBay?  This lady bought a $10 skirt and paid shipping for $10.40. She said it’s too big on her. That’s fine. 
Do I refund her shipping cost (the 10.40) that it cost for me to get it to her?
Do I pay for her to ship it back to me?
Is it cheaper to refund her money and let her keep the skirt?
This is my first return...does it show?
Thank you so much!  I appreciate any help/advice you can give me. We’re getting ready to move and I can’t think straight.


----------



## whateve

LucyOnLuxury said:


> What’s the best way to handle a return request on eBay?  This lady bought a $10 skirt and paid shipping for $10.40. She said it’s too big on her. That’s fine.
> Do I refund her shipping cost (the 10.40) that it cost for me to get it to her?
> Do I pay for her to ship it back to me?
> Is it cheaper to refund her money and let her keep the skirt?
> This is my first return...does it show?
> Thank you so much!  I appreciate any help/advice you can give me. We’re getting ready to move and I can’t think straight.


A return for size isn't the same as not as described. She has to pay for shipping both ways unless you want to pay for it. 

Did she already open a return request? If she did, and it is for fit, you aren't obligated to accept the return. If you do accept the return, ebay will give her a shipping label that she pays for. When you get it back, you accept the return. Ebay will refund her the $10 item cost at that time. 

As long as she didn't open a return request for not as described, you're fine.


----------



## GoStanford

To follow up on the situation below, the item shows in my purchase history as an "unpaid item," even though the seller was the one who cancelled the transaction.  Do I need to do anything to change this?  



GoStanford said:


> Another question, and I don't sell enough to know the answer to this one.  I ordered an antique porcelain box for $15 (the BIN price) and free shipping.  Seller refunded me in full this morning but didn't send a message to explain why.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> To follow up on the situation below, the item shows in my purchase history as an "unpaid item," even though the seller was the one who cancelled the transaction.  Do I need to do anything to change this?


No. That's normal. Returns show as unpaid items too.


----------



## LucyOnLuxury

whateve said:


> A return for size isn't the same as not as described. She has to pay for shipping both ways unless you want to pay for it.
> 
> Did she already open a return request? If she did, and it is for fit, you aren't obligated to accept the return. If you do accept the return, ebay will give her a shipping label that she pays for. When you get it back, you accept the return. Ebay will refund her the $10 item cost at that time.
> 
> As long as she didn't open a return request for not as described, you're fine.


Thank you so much!  I appreciate you explaining that to me. I couldn’t find a clear answer on eBay. Thank you! ❤️


----------



## BeenBurned

LucyOnLuxury said:


> What’s the best way to handle a return request on eBay?  This lady bought a $10 skirt and paid shipping for $10.40. She said it’s too big on her. That’s fine.
> Do I refund her shipping cost (the 10.40) that it cost for me to get it to her?
> Do I pay for her to ship it back to me?
> Is it cheaper to refund her money and let her keep the skirt?
> This is my first return...does it show?
> Thank you so much!  I appreciate any help/advice you can give me. We’re getting ready to move and I can’t think straight.





whateve said:


> A return for size isn't the same as not as described. She has to pay for shipping both ways unless you want to pay for it.
> 
> *Did she already open a return request? If she did, and it is for fit, you aren't obligated to accept the return. *If you do accept the return, ebay will give her a shipping label that she pays for. When you get it back, you accept the return. Ebay will refund her the $10 item cost at that time.
> 
> As long as she didn't open a return request for not as described, you're fine.


Just to clarify, if you have a no return policy, you aren't required to accept the return for fit.

If you have a return policy, you have to accept returns for any reason and the system automatically starts the process.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> No. That's normal. Returns show as unpaid items too.


Thank you for responding so quickly.  I'm amazed how the moderators on this forum keep up with everything!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Would you neg a seller who has accepted a return, has the item back in their possession, relisted the item, but refuses to refund you even after you send her a friendly reminder?

I just hate eBay sometimes (but annoyed with my seller even more)...why can’t it be like PayPal where you can call and get a refund once the delivery has been made instead of waiting a whole week for it.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Would you neg a seller who has accepted a return, has the item back in their possession, relisted the item, but refuses to refund you even after you send her a friendly reminder?
> 
> I just hate eBay sometimes (but annoyed with my seller even more)...why can’t it be like PayPal where you can call and get a refund once the delivery has been made instead of waiting a whole week for it.


How long ago did she get it back? 

While I (personally) think it's wrong to relist before issuing a refund, she has 48 hours to issue the refund.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> How long ago did she get it back?
> 
> While I (personally) think it's wrong to relist before issuing a refund, she has 48 hours to issue the refund.



It was delivered early Friday. The email that I got from eBay stated that they won’t step in until the 23rd, which is more than 48 hours.


----------



## Catbird9

ThisVNchick said:


> It was delivered early Friday. The email that I got from eBay stated that they won’t step in until the 23rd, which is more than 48 hours.


Have you tried calling eBay? (Can't hurt, might help.)


----------



## ThisVNchick

Catbird9 said:


> Have you tried calling eBay? (Can't hurt, might help.)


I did. They said the seller has until the 23rd to respond and in the meantime they can’t do anything. 

I don’t need to the money back ASAP, but I just find it frustrating that the seller is doing this out of spite and the system in place allows for it.


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I did. They said the seller has until the 23rd to respond and in the meantime they can’t do anything.
> 
> I don’t need to the money back ASAP, but I just find it frustrating that the seller is doing this out of spite and the system in place allows for it.


I wonder if you'll be able to leave feedback once you receive the refund.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> How long ago did she get it back?
> 
> While I (personally) think it's wrong to relist before issuing a refund, she has 48 hours to issue the refund.


I called back about the 48 hours rule. Apparently, they only count business days. Since it was delivered on Friday, the weekends did not count


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> It was delivered early Friday. The email that I got from eBay stated that they won’t step in until the 23rd, which is more than 48 hours.





ThisVNchick said:


> I did. They said the seller has until the 23rd to respond and in the meantime they can’t do anything.
> 
> I don’t need to the money back ASAP, but I just find it frustrating that the seller is doing this out of spite and the system in place allows for it.





ThisVNchick said:


> I called back about the 48 hours rule. Apparently, they only count business days. Since it was delivered on Friday, the weekends did not count


I suspected that! And especially during the summer when people go away, you aren't as likely to get a quick reply, especially in a case like this. 

You still will be able to leave feedback.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I finally mustered up the courage and listed an item (I figured I would try selling on my own, given the high fees charged by the consignment store).  The item sold quickly and the buyer sent a note asking if I can hold off on shipping for two weeks as that person is travelling.  I would prefer to ship sooner rather than later; I am not sure if the rules allow me to wait that long.  Given that I am inexperienced with selling, (I have only listed two other items before), does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to proceed?  Thanks!


----------



## thewildraven

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I finally mustered up the courage and listed an item (I figured I would try selling on my own, given the high fees charged by the consignment store).  The item sold quickly and the buyer sent a note asking if I can hold off on shipping for two weeks as that person is travelling.  I would prefer to ship sooner rather than later; I am not sure if the rules allow me to wait that long.  Given that I am inexperienced with selling, (I have only listed two other items before), does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to proceed?  Thanks!


 Just my opinion I think EBay gives a time frame for you to post it, personally I would ask to cancel as it sounds far too much bother and will no doubt mean time spent on the phone with various eBay representatives trying to reverse a late postage ding


----------



## Catbird9

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I finally mustered up the courage and listed an item (I figured I would try selling on my own, given the high fees charged by the consignment store).  The item sold quickly and the buyer sent a note asking if I can hold off on shipping for two weeks as that person is travelling.  I would prefer to ship sooner rather than later; I am not sure if the rules allow me to wait that long.  Given that I am inexperienced with selling, (I have only listed two other items before), does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to proceed?  Thanks!


The rules require you to ship within your specified time frame. I'd ask the buyer if she can place a hold on her mail.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

thewildraven said:


> Just my opinion I think EBay gives a time frame for you to post it, personally I would ask to cancel as it sounds far too much bother and will no doubt mean time spent on the phone with various eBay representatives trying to reverse a late postage ding





Catbird9 said:


> The rules require you to ship within your specified time frame. I'd ask the buyer if she can place a hold on her mail.


Thanks so much for the replies.
I messaged her and let her know that I would not be able to delay shipping and suggested she place her mail on hold.  I haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I finally mustered up the courage and listed an item (I figured I would try selling on my own, given the high fees charged by the consignment store).  The item sold quickly and the buyer sent a note asking if I can hold off on shipping for two weeks as that person is travelling.  I would prefer to ship sooner rather than later; I am not sure if the rules allow me to wait that long.  Given that I am inexperienced with selling, (I have only listed two other items before), does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to proceed?  Thanks!





Catbird9 said:


> The rules require you to ship within your specified time frame. I'd ask the buyer if she can place a hold on her mail.


In order to maintain seller protection, you must ship within 7 days of payment.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BeenBurned said:


> In order to maintain seller protection, you must ship within 7 days of payment.


Thank you so much!  It is so important to know these things if one is selling on ebay.  

I would have preferred to ship tomorrow, but in this instance, I told her I would ship her package on Monday, which is the latest I can push it.   If I don't hear back from her, my plan is to just go ahead and ship on Monday and hope for the best.


----------



## whateve

Weird thing. I just relisted some things manually and I noticed they expire in 30 days 23 hours. So I'm getting 31 day listings instead of 30 day.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Weird thing. I just relisted some things manually and I noticed they expire in 30 days 23 hours. So I'm getting 31 day listings instead of 30 day.


I've been seeing that for a couple of weeks too.


----------



## noshoepolish

They are working on that auto realist issue hence the variations that your see.


----------



## restricter

There’s nothing like some item location misrepresentation to start your day.  An item that was supposed to originate from London is being sent from Taipei instead.  Naturally, I contacted the seller (but didn’t really expect to get a satisfactory answer).  I was right.  

*Sorry I am on holiday at the moment that’s why. I will only be back to London in Aug. That’s why I am sending from here. I have a flat and a company here in Taipei so I spend sometimes between here and London. The earring is authentic so you don’t need to worry. Thank you*

Following the seller’s logic, she’s on holiday but has apparently brought the 22 other items she has for sale with her.

Following my logic, she lied about item location, she’s lying now and I’m probably going to have to open a SNAD.

Well, at least under eBay’s rules, I only have to ship it back to London.

Any other advice?


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> There’s nothing like some item location misrepresentation to start your day.  An item that was supposed to originate from London is being sent from Taipei instead.  Naturally, I contacted the seller (but didn’t really expect to get a satisfactory answer).  I was right.
> 
> *Sorry I am on holiday at the moment that’s why. I will only be back to London in Aug. That’s why I am sending from here. I have a flat and a company here in Taipei so I spend sometimes between here and London. The earring is authentic so you don’t need to worry. Thank you*
> 
> Following the seller’s logic, she’s on holiday but has apparently brought the 22 other items she has for sale with her.
> 
> Following my logic, she lied about item location, she’s lying now and I’m probably going to have to open a SNAD.
> 
> Well, at least under eBay’s rules, I only have to ship it back to London.
> 
> Any other advice?


I call BS too. No one brings their listed items on vacation with them on the off-chance that they're going to sell while they're away! Nor does it make sense that someone would have 2 sets of items, one at home and one at their "vacation destination" so they have it to ship from wherever they happen to be at the time of the sale! 

Sheesh, sellers! Be honest because you give all sellers a bad name when you do this carp! 

@restricter - There's not much you can do until it arrives (or doesn't arrive).


----------



## restricter

It’s arriving today!  How cool is that?  

Meanwhile, I’m still waiting for my scamming buyer’s chargeback to settle so I can haul him into small claims court. 

Luckily, transactions like this are the exception, not the norm.


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I call BS too. No one brings their listed items on vacation with them on the off-chance that they're going to sell while they're away! Nor does it make sense that someone would have 2 sets of items, one at home and one at their "vacation destination" so they have it to ship from wherever they happen to be at the time of the sale!
> 
> Sheesh, sellers! Be honest because you give all sellers a bad name when you do this carp!
> 
> @restricter - There's not much you can do until it arrives (or doesn't arrive).


Yup, fake.  Just opened a return.  Let the games begin.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Yup, fake.  Just opened a return.  Let the games begin.


Ugh! You called it!


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! You called it!



That’s because I spend time in this forum and I’m not an idiot.  The story takes a fun twist because she accepted the return, allegedly can’t generate a label and sent this:

*Please return to my uk address. XX*

*Please kindly declare lower value like 20 pounds and as fashion accessory. Once my shop floor staff receive the item I will issue you a full refund. *

*It is authentic and I still have the XXXXX shop receipt. I don’t understand why you claim it is not authentic. I have a boutique in London  I will never sell any not authentic item on eBay. Just because I am on holiday here in Taipei and you think it is not authentic which is rather unfair. It’s ok you want to return but the item is authentic. Thank you.*

To recap:

1) she misrepresented the item location
2) she wants me to believe she takes her inventory on holiday with her
3) she lied on the customs form when she sent it to me, declaring it as a $40 value
4) she wants me to lie on a customs form

And she wants to know why I claim the item’s not authentic.  Insert eye roll here.

I contacted eBay and they’re forcing her to pay for shipping and notifying her that the full value must be declared for customs. 

I have to admit, it’s a bit fun being the problem buyer for a change.


----------



## restricter

@BeenBurned she sent me a label to return the item to Taiwan versus the UK in the listing.  Anything I need to worry about there?

PS - she’s declaring it as a $20 item on the customs form.

PPS - she relisted the item as new without tags but worn once and being sent from the UK.  Ugh!


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> @BeenBurned she sent me a label to return the item to Taiwan versus the UK in the listing.  Anything I need to worry about there?
> 
> PS - she’s declaring it as a $20 item on the customs form.
> 
> PPS - she relisted the item as new without tags but worn once and being sent from the UK.  Ugh!


I'd call ebay. 

She was able to purchase a USPS label?


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> I'd call ebay.
> 
> She was able to purchase a USPS label?


She sent me pics of a DHL label and customs forms. On line with eBay now.


----------



## thewildraven

Well what a palaver 

Buyer eventually returned item.
I checked it and went to refund her immediately 

eBay refund wouldn’t work, kept telling me to refund through PayPal, the money was still in my PayPal account.
I refused as I could just imagine PayPal and eBay not talking and myself getting lumbered with full and final.

Spoke to eBay .. they suggested that I raise a case and they would find in the buyers favour would refund the buyer and then reclaim from me.
They said I would need to ring the next day to ensure I didn’t get a black mark against my account.
I wasn’t sure about this as it sounded extremely confusing and there was a possibility for error. 
But the CS had already put the wheels in motion.

I messaged the buyer to let her know exactly what was going on. After three days and multiple calls by me, the case was eventually closed in the buyers favour and my black mark was taken off.

I in the meantime phoned PayPal ... apparently they had taken their commission immediately.. this left the amount due to the buyer short .

I just presumed that if there wasn’t enough in the PayPal balance they would just take the extra out of my connected bank account but this is not the case.

Anyway the commission taken by PayPal was refunded and the full amount was waiting untouched in my PayPal account. The full amount had also been frozen by eBay so I couldn’t touch it.

Fast forward a month later eBay decide to reclaim the amount due to their billing cycle .. but I received notification that ebay had taken the full amount out of my bank account. Having tried my linked CC first.

Why hadn’t they taken it out of my PayPal balance where the full amount was frozen... well

eBay released the hold of the money in order to take it.

Immediately the hold was released it appeared in my PayPal balance .. Paypal saw it as commission and took their commission again, they didn’t see it as part of the refund process.

This meant that the full amount was short .. so as eBay  can’t take from from the PayPal balance and a bit from my bank account  .. they took the full amount from my bank account.

This obviously all happens at midnight last night.
Phone call to PayPal this morning ensures that the commission is refunded and I then transfer the full amount into my bank account.

As a result I look at my PayPal account and find I have the option to cancel the automatic taking by eBay for disputes/ refunds  and preapproval payments. The amount that they are authorised to take as a preapproval is £166,000

They are not competent to have that amount of power over my bankaccount ... so I have cancelled all automatic pre approved payments and automatic refund and dispute payments.

Obviously I know I am liable and will always pay .. but I will choose when and where the payment is taken and where from 

Phew sorry for the rant


----------



## restricter

thewildraven said:


> Well what a palaver
> 
> Buyer eventually returned item.
> I checked it and went to refund her immediately
> 
> eBay refund wouldn’t work, kept telling me to refund through PayPal, the money was still in my PayPal account.
> I refused as I could just imagine PayPal and eBay not talking and myself getting lumbered with full and final.
> 
> Spoke to eBay .. they suggested that I raise a case and they would find in the buyers favour would refund the buyer and then reclaim from me.
> They said I would need to ring the next day to ensure I didn’t get a black mark against my account.
> I wasn’t sure about this as it sounded extremely confusing and there was a possibility for error.
> But the CS had already put the wheels in motion.
> 
> I messaged the buyer to let her know exactly what was going on. After three days and multiple calls by me, the case was eventually closed in the buyers favour and my black mark was taken off.
> 
> I in the meantime phoned PayPal ... apparently they had taken their commission immediately.. this left the amount due to the buyer short .
> 
> I just presumed that if there wasn’t enough in the PayPal balance they would just take the extra out of my connected bank account but this is not the case.
> 
> Anyway the commission taken by PayPal was refunded and the full amount was waiting untouched in my PayPal account. The full amount had also been frozen by eBay so I couldn’t touch it.
> 
> Fast forward a month later eBay decide to reclaim the amount due to their billing cycle .. but I received notification that ebay had taken the full amount out of my bank account. Having tried my linked CC first.
> 
> Why hadn’t they taken it out of my PayPal balance where the full amount was frozen... well
> 
> eBay released the hold of the money in order to take it.
> 
> Immediately the hold was released it appeared in my PayPal balance .. Paypal saw it as commission and took their commission again, they didn’t see it as part of the refund process.
> 
> This meant that the full amount was short .. so as eBay  can’t take from from the PayPal balance and a bit from my bank account  .. they took the full amount from my bank account.
> 
> This obviously all happens at midnight last night.
> Phone call to PayPal this morning ensures that the commission is refunded and I then transfer the full amount into my bank account.
> 
> As a result I look at my PayPal account and find I have the option to cancel the automatic taking by eBay for disputes/ refunds  and preapproval payments. The amount that they are authorised to take as a preapproval is £166,000
> 
> They are not competent to have that amount of power over my bankaccount ... so I have cancelled all automatic pre approved payments and automatic refund and dispute payments.
> 
> Obviously I know I am liable and will always pay .. but I will choose when and where the payment is taken and where from
> 
> Phew sorry for the rant



I do not blame you for that rant in the least.  I had a similar issue for a much smaller amount but an equally large headache.  At least it’s over now and you can block the buyer.


----------



## thewildraven

restricter said:


> I do not blame you for that rant in the least.  I had a similar issue for a much smaller amount but an equally large headache.  At least it’s over now and you can block the buyer.



That is true, she is now blocked and to be honest I am not sure I want to sell on eBay anymore x


----------



## whateve

thewildraven said:


> Well what a palaver
> 
> Buyer eventually returned item.
> I checked it and went to refund her immediately
> 
> eBay refund wouldn’t work, kept telling me to refund through PayPal, the money was still in my PayPal account.
> I refused as I could just imagine PayPal and eBay not talking and myself getting lumbered with full and final.
> 
> Spoke to eBay .. they suggested that I raise a case and they would find in the buyers favour would refund the buyer and then reclaim from me.
> They said I would need to ring the next day to ensure I didn’t get a black mark against my account.
> I wasn’t sure about this as it sounded extremely confusing and there was a possibility for error.
> But the CS had already put the wheels in motion.
> 
> I messaged the buyer to let her know exactly what was going on. After three days and multiple calls by me, the case was eventually closed in the buyers favour and my black mark was taken off.
> 
> I in the meantime phoned PayPal ... apparently they had taken their commission immediately.. this left the amount due to the buyer short .
> 
> I just presumed that if there wasn’t enough in the PayPal balance they would just take the extra out of my connected bank account but this is not the case.
> 
> Anyway the commission taken by PayPal was refunded and the full amount was waiting untouched in my PayPal account. The full amount had also been frozen by eBay so I couldn’t touch it.
> 
> Fast forward a month later eBay decide to reclaim the amount due to their billing cycle .. but I received notification that ebay had taken the full amount out of my bank account. Having tried my linked CC first.
> 
> Why hadn’t they taken it out of my PayPal balance where the full amount was frozen... well
> 
> eBay released the hold of the money in order to take it.
> 
> Immediately the hold was released it appeared in my PayPal balance .. Paypal saw it as commission and took their commission again, they didn’t see it as part of the refund process.
> 
> This meant that the full amount was short .. so as eBay  can’t take from from the PayPal balance and a bit from my bank account  .. they took the full amount from my bank account.
> 
> This obviously all happens at midnight last night.
> Phone call to PayPal this morning ensures that the commission is refunded and I then transfer the full amount into my bank account.
> 
> As a result I look at my PayPal account and find I have the option to cancel the automatic taking by eBay for disputes/ refunds  and preapproval payments. The amount that they are authorised to take as a preapproval is £166,000
> 
> They are not competent to have that amount of power over my bankaccount ... so I have cancelled all automatic pre approved payments and automatic refund and dispute payments.
> 
> Obviously I know I am liable and will always pay .. but I will choose when and where the payment is taken and where from
> 
> Phew sorry for the rant


What a mess! It must be different in the UK. In the US, in the past, I've given refunds through paypal and it worked fine. All you had to do was call ebay and make sure they refunded your fees. Now paypal offers a thing called funds now, which means they won't freeze your funds if there is a dispute in progress. Even if there is a dispute and your funds are frozen, ebay has the power to take those funds since they are the one that authorized the freeze. 

Did paypal not refund part of the commission to you after the refund was made? They were going to start taking the full commission whether or not the buyer was refunded (in the past, the seller got it all back except for 30 cents) but they backed down on this in the US. Maybe they are doing it in the UK.


----------



## thewildraven

whateve said:


> What a mess! It must be different in the UK. In the US, in the past, I've given refunds through paypal and it worked fine. All you had to do was call ebay and make sure they refunded your fees. Now paypal offers a thing called funds now, which means they won't freeze your funds if there is a dispute in progress. Even if there is a dispute and your funds are frozen, ebay has the power to take those funds since they are the one that authorized the freeze.
> 
> Did paypal not refund part of the commission to you after the refund was made? They were going to start taking the full commission whether or not the buyer was refunded (in the past, the seller got it all back except for 30 cents) but they backed down on this in the US. Maybe they are doing it in the UK.



Yes luckily I got all of the commission back .. I think it is slightly different here because eBay were able to freeze the funds.
Now I am on eBay live chat .. as they have just sent me full and final invoice for the flaming item .. grrrrrrrrrr this is a total nightmare
Update .. eBay have now refunded me the full and final ... but it’s a sign I am meant to keep the item, so I am now keeping it ..


----------



## Addicted to bags

thewildraven said:


> Well what a palaver
> 
> Buyer eventually returned item.
> I checked it and went to refund her immediately
> 
> eBay refund wouldn’t work, kept telling me to refund through PayPal, the money was still in my PayPal account.
> I refused as I could just imagine PayPal and eBay not talking and myself getting lumbered with full and final.
> 
> Spoke to eBay .. they suggested that I raise a case and they would find in the buyers favour would refund the buyer and then reclaim from me.
> They said I would need to ring the next day to ensure I didn’t get a black mark against my account.
> I wasn’t sure about this as it sounded extremely confusing and there was a possibility for error.
> But the CS had already put the wheels in motion.
> 
> I messaged the buyer to let her know exactly what was going on. After three days and multiple calls by me, the case was eventually closed in the buyers favour and my black mark was taken off.
> 
> I in the meantime phoned PayPal ... apparently they had taken their commission immediately.. this left the amount due to the buyer short .
> 
> I just presumed that if there wasn’t enough in the PayPal balance they would just take the extra out of my connected bank account but this is not the case.
> 
> Anyway the commission taken by PayPal was refunded and the full amount was waiting untouched in my PayPal account. The full amount had also been frozen by eBay so I couldn’t touch it.
> 
> Fast forward a month later eBay decide to reclaim the amount due to their billing cycle .. but I received notification that ebay had taken the full amount out of my bank account. Having tried my linked CC first.
> 
> Why hadn’t they taken it out of my PayPal balance where the full amount was frozen... well
> 
> eBay released the hold of the money in order to take it.
> 
> Immediately the hold was released it appeared in my PayPal balance .. Paypal saw it as commission and took their commission again, they didn’t see it as part of the refund process.
> 
> This meant that the full amount was short .. so as eBay  can’t take from from the PayPal balance and a bit from my bank account  .. they took the full amount from my bank account.
> 
> This obviously all happens at midnight last night.
> Phone call to PayPal this morning ensures that the commission is refunded and I then transfer the full amount into my bank account.
> 
> As a result I look at my PayPal account and find I have the option to cancel the automatic taking by eBay for disputes/ refunds  and preapproval payments. The amount that they are authorised to take as a preapproval is £166,000
> 
> They are not competent to have that amount of power over my bankaccount ... so I have cancelled all automatic pre approved payments and automatic refund and dispute payments.
> 
> Obviously I know I am liable and will always pay .. but I will choose when and where the payment is taken and where from
> 
> Phew sorry for the rant


OMG!


----------



## holiday123

How do I report someone for stealing my photos? I can't seem to find the right description in the drop down boxes. A seller has over 1,000 items listed and stole my photos for at least 1 so far. How lazy!


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> How do I report someone for stealing my photos? I can't seem to find the right description in the drop down boxes. A seller has over 1,000 items listed and stole my photos for at least 1 so far. How lazy!


You need to report as "VeRO" which isn't difficult but confusing the first few times.

https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-policies/selling-policies/intellectual-property-vero-program?id=4349&st=12&pos=1&query=Intellectual property and the VeRO program&intent=vero#section3

This part tells how to report:
Reporting intellectual property infringements (VeRO) page.

What I've done is to save this form and use it as a template each time you need to submit a report. That way, you don't have to search each time for the form.
https://ir.ebaystatic.com/pictures/aw/pics/pdf/us/help/community/EN-NOCI.pdf
Fill it our and email it to:
Vero@ebay.com and/or copyright@ebay.com

I find they usually take 24-48 hours to remove the infringing listing although I follow up after 24 hours (just to be a PITA).


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> You need to report as "VeRO" which isn't difficult but confusing the first few times.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-policies/selling-policies/intellectual-property-vero-program?id=4349&st=12&pos=1&query=Intellectual property and the VeRO program&intent=vero#section3
> 
> This part tells how to report:
> Reporting intellectual property infringements (VeRO) page.
> 
> What I've done is to save this form and use it as a template each time you need to submit a report. That way, you don't have to search each time for the form.
> https://ir.ebaystatic.com/pictures/aw/pics/pdf/us/help/community/EN-NOCI.pdf
> Fill it our and email it to:
> Vero@ebay.com and/or copyright@ebay.com
> 
> I find they usually take 24-48 hours to remove the infringing listing although I follow up after 24 hours (just to be a PITA).


Thank you! Reported!!


----------



## MAGJES

Slightly annoyed.......I purchased an item on ebay this weekend......for $210 plus $10 shipping (advertised as 2 day priority).This is even typed into the item description .....*"Shipped with USPS Priority Mail."*
Just received a shipping notification - this morning......seller shipped it via 1st class mail/parcel. 

Opinions....since the seller did not deliver as promised would this constitute neutral feedback? 
or just ding the stars?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Slightly annoyed.......I purchased an item on ebay this weekend......for $210 plus $10 shipping (advertised as 2 day priority).This is even typed into the item description .....*"Shipped with USPS Priority Mail."*
> Just received a shipping notification - this morning......seller shipped it via 1st class mail/parcel.
> 
> Opinions....since the seller did not deliver as promised would this constitute neutral feedback?
> or just ding the stars?



The seller used the quick listing tool to list the item and that's the description that goes in by default. 

What does the shipping service show at the top of the listing? 

Personally, I wouldn't ding stars or feedback if the item compes and is as described.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> The seller used the quick listing tool to list the item and that's the description that goes in by default.
> 
> What does the shipping service show at the top of the listing?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't ding stars or feedback if the item compes and is as described.


The shipping service that shows at the top is:
*Shipping:
  $9.45  Expedited Shipping |  See details *

*When I click on details it tell me 2 day Priority.
Sending 1st class only costs her about $3.45.  The item weighs about 5 oz. at the most. I had several of these items to pick from on ebay yet chose this seller only because she offered Priority Shipping......didn't mind paying extra for it.  I could  have purchased from a different seller with free 1st class shipping. *


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> The shipping service that shows at the top is:
> *Shipping:
> $9.45  Expedited Shipping |  See details *
> 
> *When I click on details it tell me 2 day Priority.
> Sending 1st class only costs her about $3.45.  The item weighs about 5 oz. at the most. I had several of these items to pick from on ebay yet chose this seller only because she offered Priority Shipping......didn't mind paying extra for it.  I could  have purchased from a different seller with free 1st class shipping. *


I would be annoyed. You paid for priority and didn't get it. The time to receive probably won't be substantially different but you were overcharged. You didn't get the service you paid for. I would contact the seller and ask her why. I never give bad feedback without giving the seller a chance to explain themselves.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> The shipping service that shows at the top is:
> *Shipping:
> $9.45  Expedited Shipping |  See details *
> 
> *When I click on details it tell me 2 day Priority.
> Sending 1st class only costs her about $3.45.  The item weighs about 5 oz. at the most. I had several of these items to pick from on ebay yet chose this seller only because she offered Priority Shipping......didn't mind paying extra for it.  I could  have purchased from a different seller with free 1st class shipping. *





whateve said:


> I would be annoyed. You paid for priority and didn't get it. The time to receive probably won't be substantially different but you were overcharged. You didn't get the service you paid for. I would contact the seller and ask her why. I never give bad feedback without giving the seller a chance to explain themselves.


I agree! She could have shipped it (and did) by first class, saving you about $4. Although the delivery time is 99.9% identical (except in rare instances), I'd request a partial refund since you didn't get what you paid for. 

See how she responds.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I agree! She could have shipped it (and did) by first class, saving you about $4. Although the delivery time is 99.9% identical (except in rare instances), I'd request a partial refund since you didn't get what you paid for.
> 
> See how she responds.





whateve said:


> I would be annoyed. You paid for priority and didn't get it. The time to receive probably won't be substantially different but you were overcharged. You didn't get the service you paid for. I would contact the seller and ask her why. I never give bad feedback without giving the seller a chance to explain themselves.



I messaged the seller early this morning but haven't heard anything yet.  I'll update if I do hear back. I figured the delivery time would be about the same ...maybe a day difference.....yeah - just annoyed that the seller chose to send the cheaper way.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I messaged the seller early this morning but haven't heard anything yet.  I'll update if I do hear back. I figured the delivery time would be about the same ...maybe a day difference.....yeah - just annoyed that the seller chose to send the cheaper way.


I had a buyer last week who (after making an offer which I'd accepted) included a note with the paypal payment requesting priority shipping. She didn't offer to cover the extra and I couldn't afford to upgrade without getting paid for it. Had she asked with her offer, I would have countered at $3 extra to cover the upgrade. 

I explained that she wouldn't get the item any more quickly and in this case, first class mail saved us both money. The package was delivered in 3 days, just as it would have been if I'd shipped by priority.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

What is the most economical way to ship larger items like heavy leather handbags and tote bags?  I recently shipped out an item priority mail (that was the option I offered in my listing) and I had charged the buyer a flat fee for shipping.  When I was at the post office, I realized I had completely underestimated the amount it would cost, but I went ahead and paid the extra amount for the priority shipping and just put it down as a learning experience.  Anyway, is parcel post or retail ground a better option than 2-day priority mail?  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Purses & Perfumes said:


> What is the most economical way to ship larger items like heavy leather handbags and tote bags?  I recently shipped out an item priority mail (that was the option I offered in my listing) and I had charged the buyer a flat fee for shipping.  When I was at the post office, I realized I had completely underestimated the amount it would cost, but I went ahead and paid the extra amount for the priority shipping and just put it down as a learning experience.  Anyway, is parcel post or retail ground a better option than 2-day priority mail?  Thanks!


Generally, USPS is the most economical service. I'm guessing that you either had an oversized package (larger thank 1 cu. ft./1,728 cubic inches) or you just didn't correctly estimate the weight. 

I use an inexpensive (less than $20) digital scale from Bed, Bath and Beyond to accurately weigh items.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BeenBurned said:


> Generally, USPS is the most economical service. I'm guessing that you either had an oversized package (larger thank 1 cu. ft./1,728 cubic inches) or you just didn't correctly estimate the weight.
> 
> I use an inexpensive (less than $20) digital scale from Bed, Bath and Beyond to accurately weigh items.


I used USPS but I did not correctly estimate the weight, and I also packed it in a large box with lots of bubble wrap, padding etc. 

Thank you, I will look into getting that digital scale.


----------



## BeenBurned

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I used USPS but I did not correctly estimate the weight, and I also packed it in a large box.
> 
> Thank you, I will look into getting that digital scale.


Oversized boxes really bump up the price. That's why when printing the label, you have to put in the measurements.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BeenBurned said:


> Oversized boxes really bump up the price. That's why when printing the label, you have to put in the measurements.


Very true.  I will be more careful the next time.  Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> What is the most economical way to ship larger items like heavy leather handbags and tote bags?  I recently shipped out an item priority mail (that was the option I offered in my listing) and I had charged the buyer a flat fee for shipping.  When I was at the post office, I realized I had completely underestimated the amount it would cost, but I went ahead and paid the extra amount for the priority shipping and just put it down as a learning experience.  Anyway, is parcel post or retail ground a better option than 2-day priority mail?  Thanks!


When I list something that is heavy or might need an oversized box is put a flat rate charge, usually around $15, and then specify standard shipping. When I pack it up, if it is cheap enough to do priority I'll use that, but if it is really expensive, I have the option to switch to parcel select. 

I live near one coast so if I'm shipping to the other, it could cost $50 for 4 pounds in an oversized box without any extra insurance.


----------



## holiday123

MAGJES said:


> Slightly annoyed.......I purchased an item on ebay this weekend......for $210 plus $10 shipping (advertised as 2 day priority).This is even typed into the item description .....*"Shipped with USPS Priority Mail."*
> Just received a shipping notification - this morning......seller shipped it via 1st class mail/parcel.
> 
> Opinions....since the seller did not deliver as promised would this constitute neutral feedback?
> or just ding the stars?


I'd be annoyed too unless her advertised handling time was say 3 days and she shipped sooner, then I'd get over it. Hopefully she refunds the difference.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> When I list something that is heavy or might need an oversized box is *put a flat rate charge, usually around $15, and then specify standard shipping. When I pack it up, if it is cheap enough to do priority I'll use that, but if it is really expensive, I have the option to switch to parcel select. *
> 
> I live near one coast so if I'm shipping to the other, it could cost $50 for 4 pounds in an oversized box without any extra insurance.


Thank you.  This is what I am going to do with heavy items!  

Actually, the postal worker said we could go with a less expensive option but since I had already specified priority mail in my listing, I did not want to change it in the last minute.


----------



## noshoepolish

I am a little late but I always use calculated shipping and put in the box measurements and weight.  Then I list Parcel Select first, followed by Priority and then overnight.  If someone buys it and lives close by, I will change it to Priority if the price is close to Parcel.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> What is the most economical way to ship larger items like heavy leather handbags and tote bags?  I recently shipped out an item priority mail (that was the option I offered in my listing) and I had charged the buyer a flat fee for shipping.  When I was at the post office, I realized I had completely underestimated the amount it would cost, but I went ahead and paid the extra amount for the priority shipping and just put it down as a learning experience.  Anyway, is parcel post or retail ground a better option than 2-day priority mail?  Thanks!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

noshoepolish said:


> I am a little late but I always use calculated shipping and put in the box measurements and weight.  Then I list Parcel Select first, followed by Priority and then overnight.  If someone buys it and lives close by, I will change it to Priority if the price is close to Parcel.


Thank you!  This is very helpful.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I hope this is the right chat thread for this.... but I'm a seller, LONG TIME. I basically sell items that I purchase for myself and either have spent too much or will change my mind about what I want. (I don't want to imagine how much money I waste doing this :O ) 

So, I used to sell in the US and now am based the UK. I'm finding it a _lot_ harder to sell almost any kind of item recently? I'm not sure if it's just now that I'm in the UK or what. I frequently sell some really nice stuff with great photos, clear descriptions, and also very current in demand designers and I've been shocked how long my listings are running for and also how I'm having to take less that I would expect. Can anyone else comment on this? I have great ratings so it's not that. Maybe just people are shopping less on eBay for luxury? Vestiaire is another site I sell on, and again if I want to sell something relatively quickly I have to accept crazy low offers.


----------



## CeeJay

stephlny78 said:


> I hope this is the right chat thread for this.... but I'm a seller, LONG TIME. I basically sell items that I purchase for myself and either have spent too much or will change my mind about what I want. (I don't want to imagine how much money I waste doing this :O )
> 
> So, I used to sell in the US and now am based the UK. I'm finding it a _lot_ harder to sell almost any kind of item recently? I'm not sure if it's just now that I'm in the UK or what. I frequently sell some really nice stuff with great photos, clear descriptions, and also very current in demand designers and I've been shocked how long my listings are running for and also how I'm having to take less that I would expect. Can anyone else comment on this? I have great ratings so it's not that. Maybe just people are shopping less on eBay for luxury? Vestiaire is another site I sell on, and again if I want to sell something relatively quickly I have to accept crazy low offers.


THIS!!! .. Nope, you are not alone one bit (I'm in the US); have been selling on eBay for years but I am thoroughly disgusted with what I see happening.  First of all, the eBay fees are absolutely OUTRAGEOUS!  I sold about $1200 worth of goods for a 30-day period (and many were WAY under what I really wanted for them), and then I get charged by eBay at almost $400!!!  What really got me, is that they also now apply a "Final Sales fee" on the freakin' shipping?!?! .. WTF?????   I really think I need to seriously look at other outlets besides eBay since many of my items are high-end Jewelry items .. uggh!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

CeeJay said:


> THIS!!! .. Nope, you are not alone one bit (I'm in the US); have been selling on eBay for years but I am thoroughly disgusted with what I see happening.  First of all, the eBay fees are absolutely OUTRAGEOUS!  I sold about $1200 worth of goods for a 30-day period (and many were WAY under what I really wanted for them), and then I get charged by eBay at almost $400!!!  What really got me, is that they also now apply a "Final Sales fee" on the freakin' shipping?!?! .. WTF?????   I really think I need to seriously look at other outlets besides eBay since many of my items are high-end Jewelry items .. uggh!


Yes the fees are awful. eBay really takes us for a ride Bc there’s really not much competition. I love how Vestaire is easy and sends labels, and you don’t have to deal with crazy scammers. However their fees are even higher. Purchasers never understand why things are marked so high, lol. But yeah.. not as many buyers! I’m curious how long people wait before accepting low offers if at all. I need to work on my patience.


----------



## BeenBurned

CeeJay said:


> THIS!!! .. Nope, you are not alone one bit (I'm in the US); have been selling on eBay for years but I am thoroughly disgusted with what I see happening.*  First of all, the eBay fees are absolutely OUTRAGEOUS!  I sold about $1200 worth of goods for a 30-day period (and many were WAY under what I really wanted for them), and then I get charged by eBay at almost $400!!!  What really got me, is that they also now apply a "Final Sales fee" on the freakin' shipping?!?! .*. WTF?????   I really think I need to seriously look at other outlets besides eBay since many of my items are high-end Jewelry items .. uggh!


I have a couple of comments.

Respectfully, no one "loves" paying fees for any types of services but the venues, contractors, stores, etc. all have overhead, all provide services and their services are worth something. They deserve to be paid for what they provide.

And at 10%, ebay's fees are among the most reasonable and lowest, especially for the amount of traffic they bring to YOUR items.

With that said, I think you've miscalculated either the amount you sold or the fees you paid ebay because for $1200 in sales, your FVF would have been $120 (10%). If you added upgrades to your listings, paid insertion fees, or other add-ons, the fee would rise but certainly not to $400. (There'd have been additional fees charged for shipping if you charged separately.)

As for charging FVF on shipping, you have dishonest, cheating and scheming sellers to thank for that. There was a time when FVF was charged on the selling price and shipping was FVF-free. But many sellers would sell their $1000 LV bag for $99 and charge $800 for shipping. Or their Coach bag would be $9.99 plus $60 shipping.

This went on for years before ebay got SMART enough to figure out a way to combat it. Now all sellers (honest and not) pay FVF in the full payment amount, including shipping.

I'm not a fan of a lot of what ebay does - how they treat their community, the seeming lopsidedness in dispute resolution, the inaccurate and misleading information CS people give callers or a lot of other things but I get the most bang for my buck there and I either suck it up and accept or I walk away. (I posted on the Tradesy thread how I did walk away several years ago.)

Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## CeeJay

BeenBurned said:


> I have a couple of comments.
> 
> Respectfully, no one "loves" paying fees for any types of services but the venues, contractors, stores, etc. all have overhead, all provide services and their services are worth something. They deserve to be paid for what they provide.
> 
> And at 10%, ebay's fees are among the most reasonable and lowest, especially for the amount of traffic they bring to YOUR items.
> 
> With that said, I think you've miscalculated either the amount you sold or the fees you paid ebay because for $1200 in sales, your FVF would have been $120 (10%). If you added upgrades to your listings, paid insertion fees, or other add-ons, the fee would rise but certainly not to $400. (There'd have been additional fees charged for shipping if you charged separately.)
> 
> As for charging FVF on shipping, you have dishonest, cheating and scheming sellers to thank for that. There was a time when FVF was charged on the selling price and shipping was FVF-free. But many sellers would sell their $1000 LV bag for $99 and charge $800 for shipping. Or their Coach bag would be $9.99 plus $60 shipping.
> 
> This went on for years before ebay got SMART enough to figure out a way to combat it. Now all sellers (honest and not) pay FVF in the full payment amount, including shipping.
> 
> I'm not a fan of a lot of what ebay does - how they treat their community, the seeming lopsidedness in dispute resolution, the inaccurate and misleading information CS people give callers or a lot of other things but I get the most bang for my buck there and I either suck it up and accept or I walk away. (I posted on the Tradesy thread how I did walk away several years ago.)
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is.


Thanks for all the information; I will have to look at the #'s again, but I was rather surprised with the FVF on the shipping, but I totally understand (sadly) why they did it .. and yes, it STINKS (as they say, it only takes 1 to make it bad for everyone else).  

I don't use a lot of the "extra" options on my items because, frankly, I don't want to have to pay extra for them.  I used to use them in the past, but I found that the costs went way up from before and I just don't want to incur more cost than I have to.  Speaking of "traffic" however; I guess that's what I'm NOT seeing on my items .. and don't really know why.  Most of my pieces are well-known high-end Jewelry designers like Irene Neuwirth, etc.; most savvy eBay Jewelry aficionados know about their merchandise.  However, I am going to try to recoup as much as I can for the piece, and I have just found that most folks are looking for rock-bottom prices.  Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## jbags07

Hello all    I have a question regarding shipping. I do not have my auctions set up for international since its such a hassle. I am in the US. A bidder from Italy has bid on one of my handbags, and the auction ends an hour from now. She sent an email and sounds sweet, and really wants my bag, its a Frances Valentine and she can’t get them in Italy. 

So..hmmmm.  Will i be able to set up international shipping, including vat which is what she requested, after the auction ends since it was not set up to ship internationally?

And how do i get an accurate estimate so i do not lose money? Wrap it all up with tape etc, take to post office, get rate, come home and send her the invoice? Then return to po to mail it i guess...ugh thats why ive never shipped international...

Thanks so much for any ideas or tips!  Or should i just cancel the sale? The bag is selling for 150$, not really worth all this hassle...but she seems sweet and very much wants the bag so .....


----------



## Catbird9

jbags07 said:


> Hello all    I have a question regarding shipping. I do not have my auctions set up for international since its such a hassle. I am in the US. A bidder from Italy has bid on one of my handbags, and the auction ends an hour from now. She sent an email and sounds sweet, and really wants my bag, its a Frances Valentine and she can’t get them in Italy.
> 
> So..hmmmm.  Will i be able to set up international shipping, including vat which is what she requested, after the auction ends since it was not set up to ship internationally?
> 
> And how do i get an accurate estimate so i do not lose money? Wrap it all up with tape etc, take to post office, get rate, come home and send her the invoice? Then return to po to mail it i guess...ugh thats why ive never shipped international...
> 
> Thanks so much for any ideas or tips!  Or should i just cancel the sale? The bag is selling for 150$, not really worth all this hassle...but she seems sweet and very much wants the bag so .....



The simplest thing would be for you to cancel her bid, and message her explaining why.

ETA: Your selling preferences should be set to not accept bids from buyers who live in countries you don't ship to, to avoid this problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

jbags07 said:


> Hello all    I have a question regarding shipping. I do not have my auctions set up for international since its such a hassle. I am in the US. A bidder from Italy has bid on one of my handbags, and the auction ends an hour from now. She sent an email and sounds sweet, and really wants my bag, its a Frances Valentine and she can’t get them in Italy.
> 
> So..hmmmm.  Will i be able to set up international shipping, including vat which is what she requested, after the auction ends since it was not set up to ship internationally?
> 
> And how do i get an accurate estimate so i do not lose money? Wrap it all up with tape etc, take to post office, get rate, come home and send her the invoice? Then return to po to mail it i guess...ugh thats why ive never shipped international...
> 
> Thanks so much for any ideas or tips!  Or should i just cancel the sale? The bag is selling for 150$, not really worth all this hassle...but she seems sweet and very much wants the bag so .....





Catbird9 said:


> The simplest thing would be for you to cancel her bid, and message her explaining why.
> 
> ETA: Your selling preferences should be set to not accept bids from buyers who live in countries you don't ship to, to avoid this problem.


Even if your listings are set to prevent international buyers, there's nothing to stop them from asking questions or to request it. (Many sellers do make exceptions and ebay wouldn't want to block a potential sale!)

My concern isn't with the international buyer (in general) and I've had them from around the world. But my concern is with Italy and won't sell or ship leather goods or designer clothing to Italy because they are extremely strict about the importation of products with (generally) are available within their country. 

I'm also not sure whether there's a lot of postal fraud or if it's the government that confiscates items but there's been discussion over the years about problems with shipments going to Italy. Here is a 5-year old discussion.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

jbags07 said:


> Hello all    I have a question regarding shipping. I do not have my auctions set up for international since its such a hassle. I am in the US. A bidder from Italy has bid on one of my handbags, and the auction ends an hour from now. She sent an email and sounds sweet, and really wants my bag, its a Frances Valentine and she can’t get them in Italy.
> 
> So..hmmmm.  Will i be able to set up international shipping, including vat which is what she requested, after the auction ends since it was not set up to ship internationally?
> 
> And how do i get an accurate estimate so i do not lose money? Wrap it all up with tape etc, take to post office, get rate, come home and send her the invoice? Then return to po to mail it i guess...ugh thats why ive never shipped international...
> 
> 
> jbags07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all    I have a question regarding shipping. I do not have my auctions set up for international since its such a hassle. I am in the US. A bidder from Italy has bid on one of my handbags, and the auction ends an hour from now. She sent an email and sounds sweet, and really wants my bag, its a Frances Valentine and she can’t get them in Italy.
> 
> So..hmmmm.  Will i be able to set up international shipping, including vat which is what she requested, after the auction ends since it was not set up to ship internationally?
> 
> And how do i get an accurate estimate so i do not lose money? Wrap it all up with tape etc, take to post office, get rate, come home and send her the invoice? Then return to po to mail it i guess...ugh thats why ive never shipped international...
> 
> Thanks so much for any ideas or tips!  Or should i just cancel the sale? The bag is selling for 150$, not really worth all this hassle...but she seems sweet and very much wants the bag so .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for any ideas or tips!  Or should i just cancel the sale? The bag is selling for 150$, not really worth all this hassle...but she seems sweet and very much wants the bag so .....
Click to expand...


I'm really not that tech savvy, and international shipping was a bit complex for me for a while, but when I was living in the US I did eventually just use global shipping, and it was good! I can't think of any major flaws other than the usual USPS problems. You basically just ship it to a US hub and Ebay takes it over from there.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

BeenBurned said:


> Even if your listings are set to prevent international buyers, there's nothing to stop them from asking questions or to request it. (Many sellers do make exceptions and ebay wouldn't want to block a potential sale!)
> 
> My concern isn't with the international buyer (in general) and I've had them from around the world. But my concern is with Italy and won't sell or ship leather goods or designer clothing to Italy because they are extremely strict about the importation of products with (generally) are available within their country.
> 
> I'm also not sure whether there's a lot of postal fraud or if it's the government that confiscates items but there's been discussion over the years about problems with shipments going to Italy. Here is a 5-year old discussion.


good info, I've never heard this!


----------



## jbags07

Catbird9 said:


> The simplest thing would be for you to cancel her bid, and message her explaining why.
> 
> ETA: Your selling preferences should be set to not accept bids from buyers who live in countries you don't ship to, to avoid this problem.


Thank u so much for your reply☺️  I am investigating the global shipping mentioned below, and if i am unable to figure it out i will take your advice and cancel.


----------



## jbags07

BeenBurned said:


> Even if your listings are set to prevent international buyers, there's nothing to stop them from asking questions or to request it. (Many sellers do make exceptions and ebay wouldn't want to block a potential sale!)
> 
> My concern isn't with the international buyer (in general) and I've had them from around the world. But my concern is with Italy and won't sell or ship leather goods or designer clothing to Italy because they are extremely strict about the importation of products with (generally) are available within their country.
> 
> I'm also not sure whether there's a lot of postal fraud or if it's the government that confiscates items but there's been discussion over the years about problems with shipments going to Italy. Here is a 5-year old discussion.


Eeech, i was not aware of all this. I will check out global shipoing, but will likely cancel the transaction. Not worth thr trouble or risk. I appreciate your input. Thank u so much


----------



## jbags07

stephlny78 said:


> I'm really not that tech savvy, and international shipping was a bit complex for me for a while, but when I was living in the US I did eventually just use global shipping, and it was good! I can't think of any major flaws other than the usual USPS problems. You basically just ship it to a US hub and Ebay takes it over from there.


Great info, thank u!  I will try to figure out how to do this global shipping. It is not an option on my tab when i click send invoice. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## threadbender

jbags07 said:


> Great info, thank u!  I will try to figure out how to do this global shipping. It is not an option on my tab when i click send invoice. Thanks so much for sharing


I think you have to have it set up in the listing to use the Global Shipping. But, am not sure.


----------



## jbags07

Thanks to all who replied!  I actually cancelled the sale, then relisted a one day auction with the global shipping option, so tomro i will figure that all out when the auction ends. But it seems to be a good option— i ship it to Kentucky, ebay shipping then takes over. And if it gets lost or stolen then ebay covers it. 

Its wonderful having a forum like this, all of you have been so helpful


----------



## chowlover2

I actually sent Intl shpg on my own thru the USPS and it was great. I have to tell you I was leary as I used to work for Fedex and Intl was a PITA to deal with there, Anyway I was selling a very expensive authentic bag when a woman in the Philippines asked if I would consider sending it there. I only had lowball offers in the US and took a chance. I just used the USPS website. They made everything very, very easy. So much more so than Fedex which is what I was used to using. The customer was delighted, and I have no qualms shipping Intl now. And doing it yourself rather than paying Ebay is another giant plus.


----------



## jbags07

chowlover2 said:


> I actually sent Intl shpg on my own thru the USPS and it was great. I have to tell you I was leary as I used to work for Fedex and Intl was a PITA to deal with there, Anyway I was selling a very expensive authentic bag when a woman in the Philippines asked if I would consider sending it there. I only had lowball offers in the US and took a chance. I just used the USPS website. They made everything very, very easy. So much more so than Fedex which is what I was used to using. The customer was delighted, and I have no qualms shipping Intl now. And doing it yourself rather than paying Ebay is another giant plus.


Thats awesome. Glad it went smoothly for you. And thanks for the info.  I will look on the usps website to learn more about it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Does anyone know if Canadian buyers purchasing from an overseas seller now have import taxes and duties automatically applied to their invoice at checkout?


----------



## houseof999

I had to get a new phone and the eBay app won't work on this phone. My new phone is a pixel 3. I have cleared cache cleared storage, uninstalled and installed again but nothing works.


----------



## BeenBurned

NM


----------



## gtownhoyagal

I just purchased a bag from a Japanese reseller. Ebay automatically charged NJ sales tax , around $116 for this purchase. Looking here in the thread, I saw that it’s a new Ebay policy that went into effect for many states this past summer - totally wasn’t aware of that. I assumed it was import tax since the bag was over $800.   I was just informed by the carrier, DHL, that I had to pay an import tax/ tariff of $104.  Are these taxes different  or am I being double taxed ? If the latter, can I request that eBay refund me for the tax they collected since it was already paid through DHL?


----------



## chowlover2

I can't help you with that, but my Ebay shopping has dropped dramatically with the PA sales tax added. What's peculiar is that PA does not tax everything, clothing is exempt along with many other things but I was charged it on clothing. Adios Ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

chowlover2 said:


> I can't help you with that, but my Ebay shopping has dropped dramatically with the PA sales tax added. What's peculiar is that PA does not tax everything, clothing is exempt along with many other things but I was charged it on clothing. Adios Ebay.


You shouldn't be taxed on exempt items. 

I know in my state, although shoes and clothing are tax-free, athletic equipment such as cleats, ice skates, etc. (that can't be used for everyday use) are taxable.


----------



## Catbird9

gtownhoyagal said:


> I just purchased a bag from a Japanese reseller. Ebay automatically charged NJ sales tax , around $116 for this purchase. Looking here in the thread, I saw that it’s a new Ebay policy that went into effect for many states this past summer - totally wasn’t aware of that. I assumed it was import tax since the bag was over $800.   I was just informed by the carrier, DHL, that I had to pay an import tax/ tariff of $104.  Are these taxes different  or am I being double taxed ? If the latter, can I request that eBay refund me for the tax they collected since it was already paid through DHL?


State sales/use taxes are not the same as import duties, unfortunately. You have to pay both of them and they're collected separately.


----------



## gtownhoyagal

Catbird9 said:


> State sales/use taxes are not the same as import duties, unfortunately. You have to pay both of them and they're collected separately.


Thanks for confirming .... lesson learned . I will definitely factor this in to future eBay purchases


----------



## anthrosphere

Am I blind? Did eBay remove the "contact seller" link on the app, or is it just me?? I can't seem to find it.

But when I view the listing on the mobile website, it's right there below the seller's name/feedback. That's so annoying! Really defeats the purpose of the app at all. Might as well delete it and just stick with their website instead. :/


----------



## holiday123

anthrosphere said:


> Am I blind? Did eBay remove the "contact seller" link on the app, or is it just me?? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> But when I view the listing on the mobile website, it's right there below the seller's name/feedback. That's so annoying! Really defeats the purpose of the app at all. Might as well delete it and just stick with their website instead. :/


I haven't looked recently, but it used to be if you click on the seller's name then below it is the "contact" button.


----------



## nicole0612

anthrosphere said:


> Am I blind? Did eBay remove the "contact seller" link on the app, or is it just me?? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> But when I view the listing on the mobile website, it's right there below the seller's name/feedback. That's so annoying! Really defeats the purpose of the app at all. Might as well delete it and just stick with their website instead. :/





holiday123 said:


> I haven't looked recently, but it used to be if you click on the seller's name then below it is the "contact" button.



Holiday123 is correct, hit the down arrow under the seller’s name to expand, then hit “ask seller a question”.


----------



## anthrosphere

holiday123 said:


> I haven't looked recently, but it used to be if you click on the seller's name then below it is the "contact" button.





nicole0612 said:


> Holiday123 is correct, hit the down arrow under the seller’s name to expand, then hit “ask seller a question”.



Thank you both for the help!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Have a question from my sister selling something on eBay with a buy it now and best offer options... Does she have to respond to the offers or ignore if not the amount she asking for? Can she make a counter offer on the best offer option? Thanks!!


----------



## Catbird9

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have a question from my sister selling something on eBay with a buy it now and best offer options... Does she have to respond to the offers or ignore if not the amount she asking for? Can she make a counter offer on the best offer option? Thanks!!


She doesn't have to respond. The offer will expire after a certain time. Or, she can accept or counter the offer.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Catbird9 said:


> She doesn't have to respond. The offer will expire after a certain time. Or, she can accept or counter the offer.


That is what I found when searching answers for her...Thank you for the response!!!


----------



## barbee

I have sold a relatively inexpensive handbag on Ebay, now for the third time.  First time, the buyer immediately canceled the transaction.  second time, it was a zero feedback person, who did not pay.  I opened a case, and it just closed.  So I had the bag up for sale again, and it was purchased yesterday.  No payment yet!  In the future, on my description, should I ask for payment within 24 hours? After that time, can I just cancel the transaction, or do I have to open a case?  I feel I am wasting so much time with these situations.  The current "buyer" has not purchased anything within the last year, but has good feedback.  I have not had this issue in the past, so wonder if these "buyers" are just having fun clicking "buy" and don't have a care about actually following through.  Is it a game for them?  Just can't figure it out!


----------



## Catbird9

barbee said:


> I have sold a relatively inexpensive handbag on Ebay, now for the third time.  First time, the buyer immediately canceled the transaction.  second time, it was a zero feedback person, who did not pay.  I opened a case, and it just closed.  So I had the bag up for sale again, and it was purchased yesterday.  No payment yet!  In the future, on my description, should I ask for payment within 24 hours? After that time, can I just cancel the transaction, or do I have to open a case?  I feel I am wasting so much time with these situations.  The current "buyer" has not purchased anything within the last year, but has good feedback.  I have not had this issue in the past, so wonder if these "buyers" are just having fun clicking "buy" and don't have a care about actually following through.  Is it a game for them?  Just can't figure it out!



Are you listing it in Buy it Now format? And set it to "require immediate payment"?


----------



## barbee

Catbird9 said:


> Are you listing it in Buy it Now format? And set it to "require immediate payment"?
> 
> View attachment 4535232


I have used "buy it now" but with best offer.  If I do not use the best offer, doesn't the price reduce weekly?    I will change to immediate payment right now.  Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

barbee said:


> I have used "buy it now" but with best offer.  If I do not use the best offer, doesn't the price reduce weekly?    I will change to immediate payment right now.  Thanks!


eBay had a thing called "Easy Pricing" but I don't think it's still in effect. Unless you've opted into something that I don't know about, the price shouldn't reduce weekly with Buy it Now (Best Offer not enabled),


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Are you listing it in Buy it Now format? And set it to "require immediate payment"?
> View attachment 4535232





barbee said:


> I have used "buy it now" but with best offer.  If I do not use the best offer, doesn't the price reduce weekly?    I will change to immediate payment right now.  Thanks!


Even with BIN/BO, if the buyer does BIN and if you have IPR (immediate payment required) as shown by @Catbird9's post, the item won't be sold until the buyer's payment is processed. So you won't waste the time with the ended listing waiting for payment. 

But if a buyer makes an offer, IPR doesn't apply. 

I rarely find that a BO buyer doesn't pay since the buyer has either made the offer at their choice of price or the buyer accepted your counteroffer, presumably liking the price.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Does anyone know why ebay sometimes lists the purchase price of an accepted *best offer* on a seller's feedback page when the buyer leaves feedback?  

Some items just have "best offer accepted" with the listing price struck through.

But other items have a price listed, and if you can still click through to he item it says "winning bid" in a higher amount....but if you followed that listing, you knew it was BIN/OBO listing.  And often the price listed in the feedback is less than the BIN price, so it seems like this was also a "best offer accepted" -- but it doesn't say that.

Is there any rhyme or reason to this?


----------



## holiday123

Ebay buyer request to cancel. Ebay said I should if I haven't shipped, but I don't have to. I declined. Am I setting myself up for a problem? Kicker is I had an offer on mercari slightly less, but it sold on ebay while the mercari offer was pending. Ugh.


----------



## Bales25

holiday123 said:


> Ebay buyer request to cancel. Ebay said I should if I haven't shipped, but I don't have to. I declined. Am I setting myself up for a problem? Kicker is I had an offer on mercari slightly less, but it sold on ebay while the mercari offer was pending. Ugh.



That really stinks.  If you haven't shipped, I would definitely agree to the cancellation.  They can always return it for a false reason claiming it's not as described and then you have to pay shipping back to you.  If they want to cancel now, I doubt they'll change their mind when they have the item in hand.


----------



## holiday123

Bales25 said:


> That really stinks.  If you haven't shipped, I would definitely agree to the cancellation.  They can always return it for a false reason claiming it's not as described and then you have to pay shipping back to you.  If they want to cancel now, I doubt they'll change their mind when they have the item in hand.


Turns out the eBay and mercari buyer were the same person. I messaged through eBay asking what they want to do. Waiting for a response.


----------



## ashlie

Hi! Is their any way to determine the import/duty that will be accompanied with the purchase I’m about to make from Japan via eBay? I believe the item is being shipped DHL but eBay nor the seller gives no hints as to there being any duty. I know there is going to be though...


----------



## restricter

I won my PayPal case on the credit card chargeback by the scamming buyer!  Guess he tried one too many scams.  I’m almost disappointed because I was going to haul him into court.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

restricter said:


> I won my PayPal case on the credit card chargeback by the scamming buyer!  Guess he tried one too many scams.  I’m almost disappointed because I was going to haul him into court.


Congratulations!


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> Oooh! You have to update!


Hey BB, here’s my update.  I was ready to take the buyer to small claims court when he won his credit card chargeback.  We know credit card companies side with their customers, so it was only a matter of time before I was out the money and the item.  

Here’s the wild part.

The case on PayPal closed in my favor!  I cannot even imagine what crap that buyer had to pull for that to happen and I’m not poking the bear to find out.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> Hey BB, here’s my update.  I was ready to take the buyer to small claims court when he won his credit card chargeback.  We know credit card companies side with their customers, so it was only a matter of time before I was out the money and the item.
> 
> Here’s the wild part.
> 
> The case on PayPal closed in my favor!  I cannot even imagine what crap that buyer had to pull for that to happen and I’m not poking the bear to find out.


Great news and I don't blame you for just taking the money and running!


----------



## Intika

Hi. Is there any thread with trusted designer bag sellers on ebay? I searched everywhere but I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## nicole0612

Intika said:


> Hi. Is there any thread with trusted designer bag sellers on ebay? I searched everywhere but I can't find it. Thanks.


I think most of the major brands have a trusted seller list thread within their forum.


----------



## efleon

I have an item up with a BIN price and eBay prompted me to send a special offer to the 5 watchers which I did approximately 24 hours ago.
Now I want to lower the BIN price but it won’t let me.
I suspect it is because I must wait the 48 hours my special watcher offer is in effect.
Does anyone know if this is correct?
Will I be able to lower the price after my offer expires?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

efleon said:


> I have an item up with a BIN price and eBay prompted me to send a special offer to the 5 watchers which I did approximately 24 hours ago.
> Now I want to lower the BIN price but it won’t let me.
> I suspect it is because I must wait the 48 hours my special watcher offer is in effect.
> Does anyone know if this is correct?
> Will I be able to lower the price after my offer expires?


You should be able to.


----------



## Hyacinth

nicole0612 said:


> I think most of the major brands have a trusted seller list thread within their forum.



The Coach forum doesn't. Sellers who usually are very careful can still be taken in by a fake. Even a few tPFers have had a fake or two slip through. 

Putting someone's name on a "trusted" list can lead to them getting lazy. And even formerly trusted sellers can get greedy and turn into "mixers", we've seen it happen too often in the past.

It might be a different situation with scarce or more expensive brands, but with Coach, everything should really be looked at based on the details of the item and not the seller.


----------



## nicole0612

Hyacinth said:


> The Coach forum doesn't. Sellers who usually are very careful can still be taken in by a fake. Even a few tPFers have had a fake or two slip through.
> 
> Putting someone's name on a "trusted" list can lead to them getting lazy. And even formerly trusted sellers can get greedy and turn into "mixers", we've seen it happen too often in the past.
> 
> It might be a different situation with scarce or more expensive brands, but with Coach, everything should really be looked at based on the details of the item and not the seller.


I absolutely agree, I should have also stated that most brand threads have an “Authenticate this xxxx”, which should be utilized prior to purchase.


----------



## Hyacinth

nicole0612 said:


> I absolutely agree, I should have also stated that most brand threads have an “Authenticate this xxxx”, which should be utilized prior to purchase.



Absolutely. And the more examples of a brand there are in circulation, the more authenticators are necessary. I think our current count at the ATCoach thread is five.


----------



## VivCatGirl

Folks, is there a way to contact eBay about a pending refund without necessarily opening a claim?

Long story: I purchased a Louis Vuitton small luggage tag that was supposed to be vintage/refurbished. When I got it, the 'Louis Vuitton Made in France' stamp was almost gone. I've purchased many vintage items throughout the years and I was not expecting perfection, but the stamping being erased bothered me. I saw the seller accepted returns so I started one and sent the item back right away.

A few days later (09/20) I received an email from Paypal saying that my refund was delayed because it was declined by the sender's bank. Today (09/27) it is still showing up as 'pending'. I went to eBay just to check things out and saw that the seller left me a very unfair message (something about me being very picky and for other sellers to be beware of selling me designer goods, that I have a "bad habit of buying and returning my order with or without issues" -- lol, I've been on eBay for 12 years and never received a negative feedback and can't even remember the last time I returned something, if ever). Anyways, I really don't want to do anything combative because the seller is clearly not very reasonable but at the same time I'd love to check the status of my money.

Thoughts?

ETA: Was able to contact Paypal, they said the refund has until 10/01 to clear, and after that point I can file a claim if not cleared. I just hope this guy doesn't leave me that nasty comment as feedback...


----------



## BeenBurned

VivCatGirl said:


> Folks, is there a way to contact eBay about a pending refund without necessarily opening a claim?
> 
> Long story: I purchased a Louis Vuitton small luggage tag that was supposed to be vintage/refurbished. When I got it, the 'Louis Vuitton Made in France' stamp was almost gone. I've purchased many vintage items throughout the years and I was not expecting perfection, but the stamping being erased bothered me. I saw the seller accepted returns so I started one and sent the item back right away.
> 
> A few days later (09/20) I received an email from Paypal saying that my refund was delayed because it was declined by the sender's bank. Today (09/27) it is still showing up as 'pending'. I went to eBay just to check things out and saw that the seller left me a very unfair message (something about me being very picky and for other sellers to be beware of selling me designer goods, that I have a "bad habit of buying and returning my order with or without issues" -- lol, I've been on eBay for 12 years and never received a negative feedback and can't even remember the last time I returned something, if ever). Anyways, I really don't want to do anything combative because the seller is clearly not very reasonable but at the same time I'd love to check the status of my money.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ETA: Was able to contact Paypal, they said the refund has until 10/01 to clear, and after that point I can file a claim if not cleared. I just hope this guy doesn't leave me that nasty comment as feedback...


There are a few things going on here:

1. Based on what you said, I'm assuming you opened a return request rather than SNAD.
2. If that's the case, when a seller has a return policy, she/he is obligated to accept a return for *ANY* reason. It doesn't matter how "picky" you may be.
3. Thus once tracking shows delivery, your refund should be released and if I were you, I'd call ebay, point them to the return policy, tracking and request that they issue the refund from the seller's account.
4. If ebay can't do it, Paypal should do it as part of your buyer protection since you've proven return of the item. You may have to repeatedly insist they refund your money from their own coffers. They can go after the seller for it if they don't want to take the loss.

Regarding your concern about a negative feedback, do not worry. Sellers can't leave negative feedback (at all) nor are they allowed to leave a negative comment with a positive feedback. (Since 2008, sellers have only been able and allowed to leave positive feedback for buyers and if the seller leaves a contradictory feedback, you can call ebay and get it removed.)


----------



## VivCatGirl

BeenBurned said:


> There are a few things going on here:
> 
> 1. Based on what you said, I'm assuming you opened a return request rather than SNAD.
> 2. If that's the case, when a seller has a return policy, she/he is obligated to accept a return for *ANY* reason. It doesn't matter how "picky" you may be.
> 3. Thus once tracking shows delivery, your refund should be released and if I were you, I'd call ebay, point them to the return policy, tracking and request that they issue the refund from the seller's account.
> 4. If ebay can't do it, Paypal should do it as part of your buyer protection since you've proven return of the item. You may have to repeatedly insist they refund your money from their own coffers. They can go after the seller for it if they don't want to take the loss.
> 
> Regarding your concern about a negative feedback, do not worry. Sellers can't leave negative feedback (at all) nor are they allowed to leave a negative comment with a positive feedback. (Since 2008, sellers have only been able and allowed to leave positive feedback for buyers and if the seller leaves a contradictory feedback, you can call ebay and get it removed.)



Thank you, BeenBurned, really appreciate your reply!

Since it was clearly stated in the listing that returns were accepted ("14 day returns. Buyer pays for return shipping"),  I opened a regular return request right away and shipped the item the next day using the eBay-provided return label. I didn't expect the seller would be so salty over it.

Paypal told me that the refund is coming through as an e-check so the first decline is kind of like a bounced check, and they're trying again to process it. I'll follow your advice and contact eBay.

Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

VivCatGirl said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned, really appreciate your reply!
> 
> Since it was clearly stated in the listing that returns were accepted ("14 day returns. Buyer pays for return shipping"),  I opened a regular return request right away and shipped the item the next day using the eBay-provided return label. I didn't expect the seller would be so salty over it.
> 
> Paypal told me that the refund is coming through as an e-check so the first decline is kind of like a bounced check, and they're trying again to process it. I'll follow your advice and contact eBay.
> 
> Thanks again!


Yup, when an echeck bounces (is rejected), that means that the seller didn't have the money in her bank account to cover the check. 

If she doesn't step up to the plate, not only will paypal hit her but her bank will charge her whatever fee they charge for a bounced check.


----------



## muchstuff

efleon said:


> I have an item up with a BIN price and eBay prompted me to send a special offer to the 5 watchers which I did approximately 24 hours ago.
> Now I want to lower the BIN price but it won’t let me.
> I suspect it is because I must wait the 48 hours my special watcher offer is in effect.
> Does anyone know if this is correct?
> Will I be able to lower the price after my offer expires?


Yes, you will.


----------



## VivCatGirl

Ugh, it looks like I'm having some bad luck on eBay lately. 

So I called eBay today about my non-received refund and they said they're issuing me the refund asap and that it should appear by Tuesday the latest. Fingers crossed, and thanks again BeenBurned!

However, I see another problem and I'd love to get your opinion. I purchased another item via 'Buy it Now' on Sep 24th and the seller hasn't shipped it yet (I paid extra for a faster shipping option, but it doesn't look like anything happened yet). I checked the original listing and it now says 'This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing'. The money however left my account the day of the transaction. What does that mean?

I messaged the seller today asking whether he/she is planning on shipping my item. How long should I wait before escalating to eBay?


----------



## VivCatGirl

VivCatGirl said:


> Ugh, it looks like I'm having some bad luck on eBay lately.
> 
> So I called eBay today about my non-received refund and they said they're issuing me the refund asap and that it should appear by Tuesday the latest. Fingers crossed, and thanks again BeenBurned!
> 
> However, I see another problem and I'd love to get your opinion. I purchased another item via 'Buy it Now' on Sep 24th and the seller hasn't shipped it yet (I paid extra for a faster shipping option, but it doesn't look like anything happened yet). I checked the original listing and it now says 'This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing'. The money however left my account the day of the transaction. What does that mean?
> 
> I messaged the seller today asking whether he/she is planning on shipping my item. How long should I wait before escalating to eBay?



Yay, seller shipped the item after I messaged it. Still don't know why the listing had that message, hopefully the item will arrive ok!


----------



## holiday123

So are sellers being charged the 2.9% PayPal fee on sales tax collected too?


----------



## Catbird9

holiday123 said:


> So are sellers being charged the 2.9% PayPal fee on sales tax collected too?


Yes. I got an email from PayPal:

"In 2018, PayPal and eBay worked together to implement a solution to comply with laws that require eBay to collect and remit tax on applicable transactions. Those transactions that require eBay to collect tax are currently divided into two separate charges - one for the item purchased and another for the associated tax.

Effective November 2019, PayPal and eBay will change the way these transactions are processed and how taxes are collected and remitted.

For transactions that require eBay to collect tax from buyers,* the tax amount will be included in the gross purchase amount to be processed.* Once settled, the tax amount will be automatically deducted for remittance to the applicable taxing authority.

You do not need to take any action."


----------



## holiday123

So what do you think about this : Seems great for me because I hate signature confirmation but it kind of defeats the purpose of having it.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> So what do you think about this : Seems great for me because I hate signature confirmation but it kind of defeats the purpose of having it.


Sounds like it will protect sellers though. I wonder how well the carriers will be about leaving the package in a secure location. I'd love for them to put packages in my backyard instead of on my porch.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Sounds like it will protect sellers though. I wonder how well the carriers will be about leaving the package in a secure location. I'd love for them to put packages in my backyard instead of on my porch.


That would be great. The UPS driver used to put our packages inside our screen room outback when we first moved in. I assume the previous owners requested that. Now they just drop off out front.
It would protect sellers and give buyers the option to basically OK the package being left. Just seems silly sellers have to purchase it in the first place if a buyer is opting out. Too bad there isn't another way the buyer could take responsibility without the seller having to pay.


----------



## Roro

holiday123 said:


> So what do you think about this : Seems great for me because I hate signature confirmation but it kind of defeats the purpose of having it.



So I signed up for this because I had a package coming and I didn't anticipate being at home.  I applied my signature to that package and figured I was good.  Nope.  The carrier rang and my husband had to sign.  Led to many unnecessary questions, too.


----------



## holiday123

Roro said:


> So I signed up for this because I had a package coming and I didn't anticipate being at home.  I applied my signature to that package and figured I was good.  Nope.  The carrier rang and my husband had to sign.  Led to many unnecessary questions, too.


Oops! 
Not related to this, but I had a seller send a package signature required and she hadn't disclosed the requirement in the listing and it was under $750 so I messaged to see if it was an error. She was somehow able to call the PO and have them remove the signature requirement so the mailman just left at my door. Didn't know that could be possible. Another time after that I had a return and it was sent signature required and again the mailman just left at my door. Not complaining but I wonder if her call put my address on the "signature release" list or something?


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> So what do you think about this : Seems great for me because I hate signature confirmation but it kind of defeats the purpose of having it.


I agree. 

While it's great for sellers who have buyers who opt in, buyers are going to be screwed in the event of a loss, either by theft (from the porch) or a dishonest mail carrier. 

Should the package not be there with tracking and s.c. showing delivery, the buyer will lose the case every time.


----------



## sallellen

whateve said:


> Sounds like it will protect sellers though. I wonder how well the carriers will be about leaving the package in a secure location. I'd love for them to put packages in my backyard instead of on my porch.


You can request a certain location if you have a USPS account:
*What location options are available with Delivery Instructions?*
You can request that your eligible mailpiece be left at the following locations options if the item does not fit in your mailbox:

Front Door
Back Door
Side Door
In/At Mailbox
On the Porch
Neighbor [address required - must be on the same street, ZIP Code, and delivery route as your address]
Garage
Other [additional instructions required]


----------



## jbags07

I am curious if anyone ever posts names of sellers who are unethical and disreputable? To warn other buyers against purchasing from them?  I just had a horrible experience with a seller, and the bag is also most likely fake...thankfully i won my case and the bag is on its way back....i would not want anyone else to experience a similar situation with this seller....


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> I am curious if anyone ever posts names of sellers who are unethical and disreputable? To warn other buyers against purchasing from them?  I just had a horrible experience with a seller, and the bag is also most likely fake...thankfully i won my case and the bag is on its way back....i would not want anyone else to experience a similar situation with this seller....


If you asked for an authentication on the forum, the information would be there. In the Coach AT thread, you can do a search by seller's name to see if any of their items have been questioned.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> If you asked for an authentication on the forum, the information would be there. In the Coach AT thread, you can do a search by seller's name to see if any of their items have been questioned.


Thank you!


----------



## Roro

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/10/25/arts/design/ebay-haunted-halloween.html

Saw this in the New York Times. Haunted items on eBay. Not sure if this will get around the paywall for people. Very creepy.


----------



## Hyacinth

Roro said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/10/25/arts/design/ebay-haunted-halloween.html
> 
> Saw this in the New York Times. Haunted items on eBay. Not sure if this will get around the paywall for people. Very creepy.



Looks like a way for some clever and maybe unscrupulous sellers to make a tidy profit - or should I say a "killing"? - on oddball items that they can't get rid of.

Look how many different items come up using some of the keywords in the Haunted Doll listing:
https://www.google.com/search?q=ebay+haunted+16+inch+doll+spirit+paranormal&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
and the listing:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Haunted-16...l-Supernatural-Paranormal-power-/153583589046
Winning bid is shown as $5600.00 !!! Not bad for a doll with blacked-out or missing eyes. Just tell a good story, write an interesting description, and wait for a sucker to come along. As today's politics proves over and over again, some people are gullible enough to believe just about anything. And other people are right there ready to take advantage of them. It sure beats standing on your feet at a Walmart cash register 8 hours a day for barely minimum wage.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hyacinth said:


> Looks like a way for some clever and maybe unscrupulous sellers to make a tidy profit - or should I say a "killing"? - on oddball items that they can't get rid of.
> 
> Look how many different items come up using some of the keywords in the Haunted Doll listing:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ebay+haunted+16+inch+doll+spirit+paranormal&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> and the listing:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Haunted-16...l-Supernatural-Paranormal-power-/153583589046
> Winning bid is shown as $5600.00 !!! Not bad for a doll with blacked-out or missing eyes. Just tell a good story, write an interesting description, and wait for a sucker to come along. As today's politics proves over and over again, some people are gullible enough to believe just about anything. And other people are right there ready to take advantage of them. It sure beats standing on your feet at a Walmart cash register 8 hours a day for barely minimum wage.


$5,600 though? WOW!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Haunted-16...l-Supernatural-Paranormal-power-/153583589046
> Winning bid is shown as $5600.00 !!! Not bad for a doll with blacked-out or missing eyes. Just tell a good story, write an interesting description, and wait for a sucker to come along. As today's politics proves over and over again, some people are gullible enough to believe just about anything. And other people are right there ready to take advantage of them. It sure beats standing on your feet at a Walmart cash register 8 hours a day for barely minimum wage.





Addicted to bags said:


> $5,600 though? WOW!


Amazing! Private listings are a great way to hide a multitude of sins! I am willing to bet that that doll will be relisted. There's no way a legitimate bidder would raise the bidding by that amount!
https://www.ebay.com/bfl/viewbids/153583589046?item=153583589046&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565

Several of the haunted dolls and clowns were sold by the seller more than once, more likely a result of questionable bidding rather than NPBs.

And there are way too many feedbacks received by the seller from the same people going back years.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Amazing! Private listings are a great way to hide a multitude of sins! I am willing to bet that that doll will be relisted. There's no way a legitimate bidder would raise the bidding by that amount!
> https://www.ebay.com/bfl/viewbids/153583589046?item=153583589046&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565
> 
> Several of the haunted dolls and clowns were sold by the seller more than once, more likely a result of questionable bidding rather than NPBs.
> 
> And there are way too many feedbacks received by the seller from the same people going back years.



Yep!

BeenBurned, you and I are in the wrong business. Or maybe just at the wrong end of it. Maybe I should try it, I starting with that "haunted" Chap-Stick that keeps disappearing from my handbag the second my back is turned. Or that demon-cursed skillet that sets fire to anything I try to cook in it. There must be dozens of items here with Paranormal qualities, I just have to find them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Yep!
> 
> BeenBurned, you and I are in the wrong business. Or maybe just at the wrong end of it. Maybe I should try it, I starting with that "haunted" Chap-Stick that keeps disappearing from my handbag the second my back is turned. Or that demon-cursed skillet that sets fire to anything I try to cook in it. There must be dozens of items here with Paranormal qualities, I just have to find them.


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> Yep!
> 
> BeenBurned, you and I are in the wrong business. Or maybe just at the wrong end of it. Maybe I should try it, I starting with that "haunted" Chap-Stick that keeps disappearing from my handbag the second my back is turned. Or that demon-cursed skillet that sets fire to anything I try to cook in it. There must be dozens of items here with Paranormal qualities, I just have to find them.


Made my day! Thank you! ​


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeenBurned said:


> Amazing! Private listings are a great way to hide a multitude of sins! I am willing to bet that that doll will be relisted. There's no way a legitimate bidder would raise the bidding by that amount!
> https://www.ebay.com/bfl/viewbids/153583589046?item=153583589046&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2565
> 
> Several of the haunted dolls and clowns were sold by the seller more than once, more likely a result of questionable bidding rather than NPBs.
> 
> And there are way too many feedbacks received by the seller from the same people going back years.


And bidding went from $47 to $2,000? Red flag there. Can she be reported?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hyacinth said:


> Yep!
> 
> BeenBurned, you and I are in the wrong business. Or maybe just at the wrong end of it. Maybe I should try it, I starting with that "haunted" Chap-Stick that keeps disappearing from my handbag the second my back is turned. Or that demon-cursed skillet that sets fire to anything I try to cook in it. There must be dozens of items here with Paranormal qualities, I just have to find them.


Haunted Chapstick!


----------



## holiday123

Lucky brand sent DH's 1 pair of $39 jeans signature required. It does not show signature required on the shipment info, but my updated tracking shows delivery unsuccessful due to this signature requirement and the package is being routed to an access point. Is this new? I've never had a package automatically rerouted before.


----------



## MAGJES

I just viewed my current invoice from ebay for final value fees and see that i am being charged a fee for an item sold that I refunded.  For the life of me I cannot figure out how to cancel the transaction.  I refunded the payment a month ago when I realized that the item had been sent to consignment.  I forgot to remove it from ebay and of course it sold the day after I dropped it at the consignment store.  The seller was understanding and I refunded the money but I never did cancel the transaction back in Oct. now I'm trying to do that but can't figure it out?  Please advise!


----------



## Catbird9

MAGJES said:


> I just viewed my current invoice from ebay for final value fees and see that i am being charged a fee for an item sold that I refunded.  For the life of me I cannot figure out how to cancel the transaction.  I refunded the payment a month ago when I realized that the item had been sent to consignment.  I forgot to remove it from ebay and of course it sold the day after I dropped it at the consignment store.  The seller was understanding and I refunded the money but I never did cancel the transaction back in Oct. now I'm trying to do that but can't figure it out?  Please advise!


It's too late to cancel the transaction. How did you refund the buyer? If you did it through PayPal without going through the eBay cancellation process, you won't be eligible for a FVF refund.
https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/fee-credits?id=4128


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I just viewed my current invoice from ebay for final value fees and see that i am being charged a fee for an item sold that I refunded.  For the life of me I cannot figure out how to cancel the transaction.  I refunded the payment a month ago when I realized that the item had been sent to consignment.  I forgot to remove it from ebay and of course it sold the day after I dropped it at the consignment store.  The seller was understanding and I refunded the money but I never did cancel the transaction back in Oct. now I'm trying to do that but can't figure it out?  Please advise!





Catbird9 said:


> It's too late to cancel the transaction. How did you refund the buyer? If you did it through PayPal without going through the eBay cancellation process, you won't be eligible for a FVF refund.
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/fee-credits?id=4128


You don't have anything to lose by calling ebay and asking if they can issue the credit manually.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> You don't have anything to lose by calling ebay and asking if they can issue the credit manually.



Thanks.  I'll give them a call!


Catbird9 said:


> It's too late to cancel the transaction. How did you refund the buyer? If you did it through PayPal without going through the eBay cancellation process, you won't be eligible for a FVF refund.
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/fee-credits?id=4128


  Thanks.  I refunded through ebay!


----------



## whateve

I have a buyer who contacted me, saying that her item arrived damaged. She was willing to keep it  and attempt to fix it if I gave her a partial refund. I offered an amount that she accepted. All of this is through messages. She didn't open a return request. It appears that there is no way to issue the partial through ebay since she didn't open a return request. Is this true? If I issue the partial through paypal, it seems I won't get back any of my FVF fees unless I call ebay. I'm worried that after I give the refund, she will decide she can't fix it and open the return request anyway. I realize that if she had opened a return request, and I had offered the partial through that, then if she accepted it, she would have no more recourse. It seems a bit odd to request that my buyer open the case now so we can issue the refund formally, but should I do that?

ETA: also, will I get a defect if she opens a return request not as described?

ETA2: I ended up calling ebay. They told me to tell her to open the return request. I won't get a defect as long as it doesn't get escalated. Once she accepts the refund, the case is closed so she can't open another one. She can still open a paypal case. This way I'll get a refund of FVF fees.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have a buyer who contacted me, saying that her item arrived damaged. She was willing to keep it  and attempt to fix it if I gave her a partial refund. I offered an amount that she accepted. All of this is through messages. She didn't open a return request. It appears that there is no way to issue the partial through ebay since she didn't open a return request. Is this true? If I issue the partial through paypal, it seems I won't get back any of my FVF fees unless I call ebay. I'm worried that after I give the refund, she will decide she can't fix it and open the return request anyway. I realize that if she had opened a return request, and I had offered the partial through that, then if she accepted it, she would have no more recourse. It seems a bit odd to request that my buyer open the case now so we can issue the refund formally, but should I do that?
> 
> ETA: also, will I get a defect if she opens a return request not as described?
> 
> ETA2: I ended up calling ebay. They told me to tell her to open the return request. I won't get a defect as long as it doesn't get escalated. Once she accepts the refund, the case is closed so she can't open another one. She can still open a paypal case. This way I'll get a refund of FVF fees.


I started to type my reply and saw ETA2, which is exactly what I was going to say. 

Although ebay is notorious for giving inaccurate info, they ARE correct in this case.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I started to type my reply and saw ETA2, which is exactly what I was going to say.
> 
> Although ebay is notorious for giving inaccurate info, they ARE correct in this case.


Unfortunately there have been crickets from my buyer. I'm afraid she is going to try to repair before she opens the case, which is what I wanted to avoid. I would lose too much money paying for it to ship back since it is a cheap item. With the generous partial I offered, I at least break even.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have a buyer who contacted me, saying that her item arrived damaged. She was willing to keep it  and attempt to fix it if I gave her a partial refund. I offered an amount that she accepted. All of this is through messages. She didn't open a return request. It appears that there is no way to issue the partial through ebay since she didn't open a return request. Is this true? If I issue the partial through paypal, it seems I won't get back any of my FVF fees unless I call ebay. I'm worried that after I give the refund, she will decide she can't fix it and open the return request anyway. I realize that if she had opened a return request, and I had offered the partial through that, then if she accepted it, she would have no more recourse. It seems a bit odd to request that my buyer open the case now so we can issue the refund formally, but should I do that?
> 
> ETA: also, will I get a defect if she opens a return request not as described?
> 
> ETA2: I ended up calling ebay. They told me to tell her to open the return request. I won't get a defect as long as it doesn't get escalated. Once she accepts the refund, the case is closed so she can't open another one. She can still open a paypal case. This way I'll get a refund of FVF fees.





BeenBurned said:


> I started to type my reply and saw ETA2, which is exactly what I was going to say.
> 
> Although ebay is notorious for giving inaccurate info, they ARE correct in this case.


She opened the return request, I offered the refund which she accepted, but I never got my FVF back. I hate having to call them back to get them to do that.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

What happened to all the site wide coupons?  Haven't seen one in quite a while.

Did they finally realize what it was costing them?


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> What happened to all the site wide coupons?  Haven't seen one in quite a while.
> 
> Did they finally realize what it was costing them?


I've gotten some coupons just for me. I think they are now sending targeted coupons to people who haven't bought in a while.


----------



## whateve

An item that was out for delivery on the 25th was never scanned as delivered. USPS tracking has never been updated. It says "Alert" and "The delivery status of your item has not been updated..." The buyer hasn't complained nor left feedback, but I don't expect her to since she has zero feedback. Would you contact the post office to see if they can update this, or just leave it?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> An item that was out for delivery on the 25th was never scanned as delivered. USPS tracking has never been updated. It says "Alert" and "The delivery status of your item has not been updated..." The buyer hasn't complained nor left feedback, but I don't expect her to since she has zero feedback. Would you contact the post office to see if they can update this, or just leave it?


Was it within the US? Don’t forget it’s close to Christmas...


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> An item that was out for delivery on the 25th was never scanned as delivered. USPS tracking has never been updated. It says "Alert" and "The delivery status of your item has not been updated..." The buyer hasn't complained nor left feedback, but I don't expect her to since she has zero feedback. Would you contact the post office to see if they can update this, or just leave it?


I think I would try to get the post office to update it.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Was it within the US? Don’t forget it’s close to Christmas...


Yes, in the US. This has happened to me in the past but not for this long. Usually it gets updated to delivered. 


Catbird9 said:


> I think I would try to get the post office to update it.


Thanks. That was my feeling too. Maybe by Monday it will have resolved.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yes, in the US. This has happened to me in the past but not for this long. Usually it gets updated to delivered.
> 
> Thanks. That was my feeling too. Maybe by Monday it will have resolved.


Oh I just reread your post. It was already out for delivery. Yeah I’d check as well. Although the posties are probably swamped so maybe it was delivered and they forgot to input it as such.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> An item that was out for delivery on the 25th was never scanned as delivered. USPS tracking has never been updated. It says "Alert" and "The delivery status of your item has not been updated..." The buyer hasn't complained nor left feedback, but I don't expect her to since she has zero feedback. Would you contact the post office to see if they can update this, or just leave it?





Catbird9 said:


> I think I would try to get the post office to update it.


I think I'd let sleeping dogs lie!


----------



## muchstuff

BeenBurned said:


> I think I'd let sleeping dogs lie!


I’d check with the post office, not the buyer!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> An item that was out for delivery on the 25th was never scanned as delivered. USPS tracking has never been updated. It says "Alert" and "The delivery status of your item has not been updated..." The buyer hasn't complained nor left feedback, but I don't expect her to since she has zero feedback. Would you contact the post office to see if they can update this, or just leave it?


I would contact the PO for an update.  That way if she contacts you, you will already have the info.


----------



## GoStanford

I did a search on "retract" and would appreciate your current advice on retracting an offer.  There are a few options given, such as can't contact the seller, entered the wrong amount, (can't remember the third one).  I have very rarely retracted an offer, but today I did so on a "Make Best Offer" item because it turns out the manufacturer offers it in a new size that is closer to what I'm looking for.  I sent the seller a message to let her know why I'm retracting.  I would hate for this to reflect adversely on her.  If it gets tracked as part of my bidding patterns, I'm OK with that, as I don't expect to be retracting an offer again in the foreseeable future.


----------



## BeenBurned

GoStanford said:


> I did a search on "retract" and would appreciate your current advice on retracting an offer.  There are a few options given, such as can't contact the seller, entered the wrong amount, (can't remember the third one).  I have very rarely retracted an offer, but today I did so on a "Make Best Offer" item because it turns out the manufacturer offers it in a new size that is closer to what I'm looking for.  I sent the seller a message to let her know why I'm retracting.  I would hate for this to reflect adversely on her.  If it gets tracked as part of my bidding patterns, I'm OK with that, as I don't expect to be retracting an offer again in the foreseeable future.


The third reason for retracting is that seller changed description.

Retracting doesn't reflect on the seller. It does impact your own account if you make a habit of it but for a once-in-a-while retraction, you won't have a problem.

In contacting the seller, she may be willing to just decline or let the offer time out. But if you do cancel your offer, you just have to pick one of the reasons.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I purchased an item on ebay. It was way off from what the listing said. I asked for a return because the item did not match what the listing described. The seller approved the return. The seller sent me a return label. The label she sent me is insured and signature required (the item was $210). I noticed the return label has her shipping address and also has her address as the return address - not mine. Is this correct? Should the return address be my address in case the item doesn't get delivered for some reason and needs to be returned to sender (which should be me since I still own the item until it's delivered to her)? Did she change the return address to her address or is this how the ebay return labels are generated - with the seller as the shipping address and return address?


----------



## whateve

Ms.Dixie said:


> I purchased an item on ebay. It was way off from what the listing said. I asked for a return because the item did not match what the listing described. The seller approved the return. The seller sent me a return label. The label she sent me is insured and signature required (the item was $210). I noticed the return label has her shipping address and also has her address as the return address - not mine. Is this correct? Should the return address be my address in case the item doesn't get delivered for some reason and needs to be returned to sender (which should be me since I still own the item until it's delivered to her)? Did she change the return address to her address or is this how the ebay return labels are generated - with the seller as the shipping address and return address?


That isn't how ebay return labels are generated. I just got a return from a buyer using an ebay generated label and it has her address as the return address. The seller has the option to create her own label. I'm concerned that the price she paid for the label is wrong because she has picked her location as the origination location, which is not the case. I'm not sure what I would do in your case. I would probably contact her and ask her why the return address isn't yours. I'm thinking that since the item is insured, you should be protected as long as you get the package scanned when you send it.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

whateve said:


> That isn't how ebay return labels are generated. I just got a return from a buyer using an ebay generated label and it has her address as the return address. The seller has the option to create her own label. I'm concerned that the price she paid for the label is wrong because she has picked her location as the origination location, which is not the case. I'm not sure what I would do in your case. I would probably contact her and ask her why the return address isn't yours. I'm thinking that since the item is insured, you should be protected as long as you get the package scanned when you send it.



Thank you for responding. The shipping charges are the same as the charges on the label when the item was mailed to me initially. At the top of the return label under the postage amount it shows my zip code as the "from" zip code. So she must have just changed the return to her address but put my zip as the area it's shipping from. I may just put my address on the return address part with my own little mailing label. ???


----------



## Mulberrygal

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> What happened to all the site wide coupons?  Haven't seen one in quite a while.
> 
> Did they finally realize what it was costing them?





whateve said:


> I've gotten some coupons just for me. I think they are now sending targeted coupons to people who haven't bought in a while.



They seem to have been issuing loads this year and then they dried up around October time. I've several accounts and always got them on ones I'd not used for awhile. 

I received a coupon a few days ago but I only noticed it on the last day so didn't get round to using it. Is there anyway we can turn notifications on or do they not tell you intentionally?


----------



## JenJBS

So frustrated with eBay and need to vent for a minute. Also wondering if anyone else has experienced something similar. This would have been only my second purchase on eBay ever. My first one was a very small one over a year ago. 

Tried to pay for the item with my debit card. Got the message they couldn't process it. Ok... Called my bank. There have been a couple times where the card is denied since the location of the purchase reads as a different state, and I have to verify it is me - not a fraudulent charge. Nope. Bank never even got the charge from eBay. 

Due to bad previous experiences I refuse to use PayPal. Call eBay they blame the bank and say the bank denied the charge. I say that isn't the problem, I'd called the bank. 'Well, they wouldn't tell you if they did deny it.' Uh... No... They would. They have in the past. Really push getting a PayPal account to solve all my problems. Nope! 

Try my credit card (totally different bank). Nope. It's also unable to be processed. And the fact that both times the message is 'unable to process' not 'declined' tells me it is NOT the bank. So now I don't have the beautiful purse I want, and I don't plan to use eBay ever again. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent. Anyone else have problems on eBay if they don't use PayPal? I have messaged the seller to let them know what happened, as I feel bad for the seller, thinking they made a sale and now it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Bales25

That's odd since eBay is now pushing their own payment platform.  Paypal is no longer the preferred payment when I pay; it's my credit card on file.  And I didn't update that; eBay did.  I have to select "more options" if I want to use Paypal.  So I'm surprised eBay is pushing you to Paypal, but not surprised if that's their only choice if their payment system is glitching.  I'm sorry you missed out on your purchase and couldn't get a good explanation for why either.


----------



## BeenBurned

JenJBS said:


> So frustrated with eBay and need to vent for a minute. Also wondering if anyone else has experienced something similar. This would have been only my second purchase on eBay ever. My first one was a very small one over a year ago.
> 
> Tried to pay for the item with my debit card. Got the message they couldn't process it. Ok... Called my bank. There have been a couple times where the card is denied since the location of the purchase reads as a different state, and I have to verify it is me - not a fraudulent charge. Nope. Bank never even got the charge from eBay.
> 
> Due to bad previous experiences I refuse to use PayPal. Call eBay they blame the bank and say the bank denied the charge. I say that isn't the problem, I'd called the bank. 'Well, they wouldn't tell you if they did deny it.' Uh... No... They would. They have in the past. Really push getting a PayPal account to solve all my problems. Nope!
> 
> Try my credit card (totally different bank). Nope. It's also unable to be processed. And the fact that both times the message is 'unable to process' not 'declined' tells me it is NOT the bank. So now I don't have the beautiful purse I want, and I don't plan to use eBay ever again.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me vent. Anyone else have problems on eBay if they don't use PayPal? I have messaged the seller to let them know what happened, as I feel bad for the seller, thinking they made a sale and now it isn't going to happen.


Have you ever paid this way successfully? If so, is it possible that they're having glitches in their system? 

I'd give it some time and try again later.


----------



## JenJBS

BeenBurned said:


> Have you ever paid this way successfully? If so, is it possible that they're having glitches in their system?
> 
> I'd give it some time and try again later.



I've bought dozens of things online (other websites) successfully with both the debit card and credit card. No problems. And I did the credit card over 12 hours after trying the debit card.


----------



## JenJBS

Bales25 said:


> That's odd since eBay is now pushing their own payment platform.  Paypal is no longer the preferred payment when I pay; it's my credit card on file.  And I didn't update that; eBay did.  I have to select "more options" if I want to use Paypal.  So I'm surprised eBay is pushing you to Paypal, but not surprised if that's their only choice if their payment system is glitching.  I'm sorry you missed out on your purchase and couldn't get a good explanation for why either.



Thank you for the info, and sympathy. That makes the push for PayPal even more surprising.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> That's odd since eBay is now pushing their own payment platform.  Paypal is no longer the preferred payment when I pay; it's my credit card on file.  And I didn't update that; eBay did.  I have to select "more options" if I want to use Paypal.  So I'm surprised eBay is pushing you to Paypal, but not surprised if that's their only choice if their payment system is glitching.  I'm sorry you missed out on your purchase and couldn't get a good explanation for why either.


Every sale I make, the payment still shows in Paypal. It does that even if the buyer uses a credit card.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Every sale I make, the payment still shows in Paypal. It does that even if the buyer uses a credit card.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Every sale I make, the payment still shows in Paypal. It does that even if the buyer uses a credit card.


That's because I don't think sellers who have merchant accounts can use them to accept payment any more.  It used to be if a seller had a merchant account that accepted c.c., the buyer could pay directly (with the c.c.) rather than use the c.c. but through PP.


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> Every sale I make, the payment still shows in Paypal. It does that even if the buyer uses a credit card.



I haven't made any sales in a while (but haven't listed anything new either, so that's my fault since I only have a few listings) and had no idea it still went through Paypal.  Used to be the Paypal payment options let you select a credit card, but now my credit card shows on its own as if it's not through Paypal.  I honestly have been confused by the payment changes, but have heard sellers either love or hate the new system through eBay that's being phased in, so assumed that was the reason why.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Have you ever paid this way successfully? If so, is it possible that they're having glitches in their system?
> 
> I'd give it some time and try again later.


Could it be the seller has certain buyer requirements set up so the buyer is being blocked?


----------



## Roro

Hello, everyone.  I hope someone has some helpful advice for an issue I have on everyone's favorite selling platform.  Helpful would mean anything other than the response I got from the ebay CS rep.  I sold a bag on Wednesday, shipped it Thursday, PA to MI (Michigan--too many states start with an "M")  It tracked as 'out for delivery' today and now it shows "Forwarded".  Ebay's response to my concern about this change is 'not to worry' and just wait for delivery.  I tried to compare this to selling to an overseas buyer who uses a US forwarding service.  The CS rep agreed and told me three more times not to worry.  I'm worried.  Am I correct?  That forwarding a bag is like using a forwarding service for international sales?  In that case, the seller isn't responsible beyond the initial address.  I sent it to her ebay address--printed the label through ebay. Isn't it a shame that we get better answers here than on the platform to whom we pay our fees?  Happy New Year.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> Hello, everyone.  I hope someone has some helpful advice for an issue I have on everyone's favorite selling platform.  Helpful would mean anything other than the response I got from the ebay CS rep.  I sold a bag on Wednesday, shipped it Thursday, PA to MI (Michigan--too many states start with an "M")  It tracked as 'out for delivery' today and now it shows "Forwarded".  Ebay's response to my concern about this change is 'not to worry' and just wait for delivery.  I tried to compare this to selling to an overseas buyer who uses a US forwarding service.  The CS rep agreed and told me three more times not to worry.  I'm worried.  Am I correct?  That forwarding a bag is like using a forwarding service for international sales?  In that case, the seller isn't responsible beyond the initial address.  I sent it to her ebay address--printed the label through ebay. Isn't it a shame that we get better answers here than on the platform to whom we pay our fees?  Happy New Year.


When I've shipped to forwarding services, I don't see Forwarded on tracking. The forwarding services may repack the items and buy new postage for the new destination. Forwarded implies that no additional fees were paid to the post office. I think in this case the buyer is having her mail forwarded. She may have moved and forgot to change her address in paypal. I had this happen to me a long time ago but I can't remember what happened. Most likely, the package will be delivered to the new address and the buyer will be happy.


----------



## Roro

whateve said:


> When I've shipped to forwarding services, I don't see Forwarded on tracking. The forwarding services may repack the items and buy new postage for the new destination. Forwarded implies that no additional fees were paid to the post office. I think in this case the buyer is having her mail forwarded. She may have moved and forgot to change her address in paypal. I had this happen to me a long time ago but I can't remember what happened. Most likely, the package will be delivered to the new address and the buyer will be happy.



This possibility actually makes me feel a bit better.  Your lips to God's ears, whateve.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Roro said:


> Hello, everyone.  I hope someone has some helpful advice for an issue I have on everyone's favorite selling platform.  Helpful would mean anything other than the response I got from the ebay CS rep.  I sold a bag on Wednesday, shipped it Thursday, PA to MI (Michigan--too many states start with an "M")  It tracked as 'out for delivery' today and now it shows "Forwarded".  Ebay's response to my concern about this change is 'not to worry' and just wait for delivery.  I tried to compare this to selling to an overseas buyer who uses a US forwarding service.  The CS rep agreed and told me three more times not to worry.  I'm worried.  Am I correct?  That forwarding a bag is like using a forwarding service for international sales?  In that case, the seller isn't responsible beyond the initial address.  I sent it to her ebay address--printed the label through ebay. Isn't it a shame that we get better answers here than on the platform to whom we pay our fees?  Happy New Year.


I thought the same thing as @whateve.  Perhaps they had it forwarded to a work address or they moved.  Wait for the delivered notification.


----------



## nicole0612

I have started frequently having items forwarded to a local pickup spot (like UPS store, participating Drugstores etc), because I am always at work when delivery is attempted and the shipping hubs to pick up packages are about 45 minutes away in traffic. So it could be something like this as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> Hello, everyone.  I hope someone has some helpful advice for an issue I have on everyone's favorite selling platform.  Helpful would mean anything other than the response I got from the ebay CS rep.  I sold a bag on Wednesday, shipped it Thursday, PA to MI (Michigan--too many states start with an "M")  It tracked as 'out for delivery' today and now it shows "Forwarded".  Ebay's response to my concern about this change is 'not to worry' and just wait for delivery.  I tried to compare this to selling to an overseas buyer who uses a US forwarding service.  The CS rep agreed and told me three more times not to worry.  I'm worried.  Am I correct?  That forwarding a bag is like using a forwarding service for international sales?  In that case, the seller isn't responsible beyond the initial address.  I sent it to her ebay address--printed the label through ebay. Isn't it a shame that we get better answers here than on the platform to whom we pay our fees?  Happy New Year.



It's funny that this issue came up here because I got a personal email from a friend on Friday. 

Her buyer emailed that she wanted a refund because "item was delivered to (insert city name) but I live in (insert neighboring city). 

I looked at the tracking and it didn't show as delivered but was "forwarded." Seller was concerned because if it was forwarded and delivered to a different zip code than on the shipping label, she'd lose her seller protection for INR. 

I recommended that the seller tell the buyer that packages often go to various hubs on their way to the final destination and when they leave that hub, it sometimes shows as "forwarded." My suggestion was to give it till Saturday or Monday and the item would probably be delivered since it was only "forwarding" to the correct city about 30 miles away. 

The item WAS delivered on Saturday to the buyer in the correct zip code and all's well that ends well! 




whateve said:


> When I've shipped to forwarding services, I don't see Forwarded on tracking. The forwarding services may repack the items and buy new postage for the new destination. Forwarded implies that no additional fees were paid to the post office. *I think in this case the buyer is having her mail forwarded. She may have moved and forgot to change her address in paypal. I had this happen to me a long time ago but I can't remember what happened. Most likely, the package will be delivered to the new address and the buyer will be happy.*





Luvpurplepurses said:


> I thought the same thing as @whateve.  *Perhaps they had it forwarded to a work address or they moved.  Wait for the delivered notification.*


The problem with these two scenarios is that although the buyer may get the item, a seller can be scammed by a dishonest buyer because delivery tracking will show a different zip code than the shipping label and the seller would lose an INR case. 

We've seen cases where buyers lose when tracking shows delivery to the correct zip (but it may have been misdelivered to a neighbor). This would be the opposite case.


----------



## Roro

BeenBurned said:


> It's funny that this issue came up here because I got a personal email from a friend on Friday.
> 
> Her buyer emailed that she wanted a refund because "item was delivered to (insert city name) but I live in (insert neighboring city).
> 
> I looked at the tracking and it didn't show as delivered but was "forwarded." Seller was concerned because if it was forwarded and delivered to a different zip code than on the shipping label, she'd lose her seller protection for INR.
> 
> I recommended that the seller tell the buyer that packages often go to various hubs on their way to the final destination and when they leave that hub, it sometimes shows as "forwarded." My suggestion was to give it till Saturday or Monday and the item would probably be delivered since it was only "forwarding" to the correct city about 30 miles away.
> 
> The item WAS delivered on Saturday to the buyer in the correct zip code and all's well that ends well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these two scenarios is that although the buyer may get the item, a seller can be scammed by a dishonest buyer because delivery tracking will show a different zip code than the shipping label and the seller would lose an INR case.
> 
> We've seen cases where buyers lose when tracking shows delivery to the correct zip (but it may have been misdelivered to a neighbor). This would be the opposite case.



Thank you for the reply, Been Burned.  The delivery to a different zip code was exactly at the core of my discomfort with this scan.  The buyer is new to ebay with zero feedback so I don't know quite what to expect.  After the 'out for delivery' scan in the correct zip code came the 'forwarded' scan.  Buyer seems very unsure about navigating through ebay--she didn't respond to an offer I'd sent after a question from her but bought the bag at full asking price instead. I will not contact her about this--fully understanding not to poke the bear.  My plan now is to wait and watch.  I'll post the outcome when it occurs.


----------



## holiday123

I sold an item on ebay. It was delivered yesterday and buyer left really positive feedback. I'm searching ebay listings right now and see my pictures from the bag I sold her being used. I clicked on the listing and it's my buyer selling the bag and at the same buy it now as she purchased for. Odd. I'm not going to concern myself about her using my pictures and just be happy that if she decided the bag wasn't for her she's reselling vs trying to make up an excuse to return.

Eta she used all pics but one - the one that pointed out the crese on front. She did not disclose the crease in the details she copied from me either.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I sold an item on ebay. It was delivered yesterday and buyer left really positive feedback. I'm searching ebay listings right now and see my pictures from the bag I sold her being used. I clicked on the listing and it's my buyer selling the bag and at the same buy it now as she purchased for. Odd. I'm not going to concern myself about her using my pictures and just be happy that if she decided the bag wasn't for her she's reselling vs trying to make up an excuse to return.


I hate when others use my work but in this case, I'm with you. Having just received it yesterday, the pictures are going to show the bag in the same condition.

You might consider emailing to let her know that you noticed that she's using your pictures and although you don't have an issue with it in this case, if she does it in the future, she should get the seller's permission because some sellers don't allow their images to be used by others and may report her listing(s).


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I hate when others use my work but in this case, I'm with you. Having just received it yesterday, the pictures are going to show the bag in the same condition.
> 
> You might consider emailing to let her know that you noticed that she's using your pictures and although you don't have an issue with it in this case, if she does it in the future, she should get the seller's permission because some sellers don't allow their images to be used by others and may report her listing(s).


I agree with you but also don't want to poke the bear so to speak. She previously emailed me about the least I would accept for the bag and I told her I had been sending offers of $x. She then made an offer for $25 more than that, which already seems strange. Her feedback is over 1000 as a buyer so maybe that's just how she is?


----------



## Roro

Roro said:


> Hello, everyone.  I hope someone has some helpful advice for an issue I have on everyone's favorite selling platform.  Helpful would mean anything other than the response I got from the ebay CS rep.  I sold a bag on Wednesday, shipped it Thursday, PA to MI (Michigan--too many states start with an "M")  It tracked as 'out for delivery' today and now it shows "Forwarded".  Ebay's response to my concern about this change is 'not to worry' and just wait for delivery.  I tried to compare this to selling to an overseas buyer who uses a US forwarding service.  The CS rep agreed and told me three more times not to worry.  I'm worried.  Am I correct?  That forwarding a bag is like using a forwarding service for international sales?  In that case, the seller isn't responsible beyond the initial address.  I sent it to her ebay address--printed the label through ebay. Isn't it a shame that we get better answers here than on the platform to whom we pay our fees?  Happy New Year.





Roro said:


> Thank you for the reply, Been Burned.  The delivery to a different zip code was exactly at the core of my discomfort with this scan.  The buyer is new to ebay with zero feedback so I don't know quite what to expect.  After the 'out for delivery' scan in the correct zip code came the 'forwarded' scan.  Buyer seems very unsure about navigating through ebay--she didn't respond to an offer I'd sent after a question from her but bought the bag at full asking price instead. I will not contact her about this--fully understanding not to poke the bear.  My plan now is to wait and watch.  I'll post the outcome when it occurs.



The "forwarded" handbag has been successfully forwarded,  just one zip code over from the original destination.  (xxxx4 to xxxx3, literally) The package now shows 'ready for pick up' since Wednesday morning.  I'm just waiting.  So, the zip code is now not the same as on her ebay address but only because she filed a 'forwarding' address at her post office (xxxx4).  I know that this can be problematic but trying not to get too far ahead of myself.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

^^  Consider a phone call to one or both Post Offices and see what they say.


----------



## Roro

Roro said:


> The "forwarded" handbag has been successfully forwarded,  just one zip code over from the original destination.
> (xxxx4 to xxxx3, literally) The package now shows 'ready for pick up' since Wednesday morning.  I'm just waiting.  So, the zip code is now not the same as on her ebay address but only because she filed a 'forwarding' address at her post office (xxxx4).  I know that this can be problematic but trying not to get too far ahead of myself.



Picked up earlier today. YAY!!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Picked up by WHO?


----------



## Catbird9

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Picked up by WHO?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Wondering what my responsibility is for an item I sold to an international buyer that seems to be stuck in foreign customs and is therefore not delivered?
I sent a courtesy message to the buyer a couple of days ago saying that I hope he can arrange delivery soon but haven’t heard back. He was very chatty prior to shipping and paid for express post. The item has been in foreign customs since 26 December.
What do I need to do now, if anything? Thanks.


----------



## Gabs007

Straight-Laced said:


> Wondering what my responsibility is for an item I sold to an international buyer that seems to be stuck in foreign customs and is therefore not delivered?
> I sent a courtesy message to the buyer a couple of days ago saying that I hope he can arrange delivery soon but haven’t heard back. He was very chatty prior to shipping and paid for express post. The item has been in foreign customs since 26 December.
> What do I need to do now, if anything? Thanks.



Not sure what you can do, it depends pretty much on the country. Usually if you sold it with eBay you should possibly provide the information as well, as in a lot of countries it totally depends on the value, if they don't have evidence of the real sales price, they might use an estimate.


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Wondering what my responsibility is for an item I sold to an international buyer that seems to be stuck in foreign customs and is therefore not delivered?
> I sent a courtesy message to the buyer a couple of days ago saying that I hope he can arrange delivery soon but haven’t heard back. He was very chatty prior to shipping and paid for express post. The item has been in foreign customs since 26 December.
> What do I need to do now, if anything? Thanks.


I don't think there is anything you can do. If he doesn't pay customs and pick it up, it could be returned to you.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gabs007 said:


> Not sure what you can do, it depends pretty much on the country. Usually if you sold it with eBay you should possibly provide the information as well, as in a lot of countries it totally depends on the value, if they don't have evidence of the real sales price, they might use an estimate.


Thanks, it’s an eBay sale and the export documents I completed described the shipment as an eBay sale and the full price ($400 Australian) was declared.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I don't think there is anything you can do. If he doesn't pay customs and pick it up, it could be returned to you.



I did have some stuff that I bought from the US returned due to that, not because I wanted to weasle out or wouldn't have paid customs, but it was 3 orders from the same seller and he did not offer combined shipping or responded, so I paid shipping for all of them, but left a message on eBay and with the payment to please NOT send them together since I paid shipping for each item, as you can guess, he sent together, which was something I could have dealt with as it wasn't a super high amount I had paid for them and tax would have been minor, but he didn't put 2nd hand (which they were) on the customs form and gave the new price, and that grossly inflated, so instead import for items that I bought for 150 and (another 150 he charged me for shipping) I would have had to pay import duty for 2K, which would have been totally massive. I honestly don't like returning or not picking up, but in this case, it was outrageous


----------



## Gabs007

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks, it’s an eBay sale and the export documents I completed described the shipment as an eBay sale and the full price ($400 Australian) was declared.



I am not sure about US and Candian rules, in Europe it depends a bit from country to country, but I am afraid he might be getting cold feet due to customs charging him import duties and taxes?


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> I don't think there is anything you can do. If he doesn't pay customs and pick it up, it could be returned to you.


Thanks, at this point I’m expecting a return. I will try the buyer again but I’m not hopeful that they’ll respond. 
If it’s returned I don’t want to refund shipping and at this point I’d like also to deduct the 10% restocking fee stated in bold in my listing if deliveries aren’t accepted by the buyer, so I want to do everything properly before this happens.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gabs007 said:


> I am not sure about US and Candian rules, in Europe it depends a bit from country to country, but I am afraid he might be getting cold feet due to customs charging him import duties and taxes?


I think cold feet from extra dollar charge


----------



## Gabs007

Straight-Laced said:


> I think cold feet from extra dollar charge



Do you mind sharing where to you sold it? Was it the US? In Europe I can only help you with the UK, Italy, France, Switzerland and Austria regarding fees, in France if it is a designer item, that could be the issue, in Germany they are super strict about imports complying and being declared, but according to your description you got that covered


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gabs007 said:


> Do you mind sharing where to you sold it? Was it the US? In Europe I can only help you with the UK, Italy, France, Switzerland and Austria regarding fees, in France if it is a designer item, that could be the issue, in Germany they are super strict about imports complying and being declared, but according to your description you got that covered


Belgium. 
I actually asked the buyer if they expected any delays in Customs because I’ve never sold to Belgium before. Buyer said no, not expecting delays, so I’m not sure what’s going on. At least it’s not terribly valuable. 
I’m disappointed in the buyer obviously but maybe something has happened. Cold feet more likely though.


----------



## Gabs007

Straight-Laced said:


> Belgium.
> I actually asked the buyer if they expected any delays in Customs because I’ve never sold to Belgium before. Buyer said no, not expecting delays, so I’m not sure what’s going on. At least it’s not terribly valuable.
> I’m disappointed in the buyer obviously but maybe something has happened. Cold feet more likely though.



It could just be that they are processing a lot of things still from Xmas sales and all that, Belgium is one of the richest countries in Europe but sells quite a number of things cheaply, so I doubt the extra customs fee is a problem, more likely that it is just red tape and working through a mountain of things. Usually you tend to see on the tracking if it has cleared customs and is just waiting to be picked up, if that doesn't show up and it shows as still in customs, it could simply be that they are still processing.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gabs007 said:


> It could just be that they are processing a lot of things still from Xmas sales and all that, Belgium is one of the richest countries in Europe but sells quite a number of things cheaply, so I doubt the extra customs fee is a problem, more likely that it is just red tape and working through a mountain of things. Usually you tend to see on the tracking if it has cleared customs and is just waiting to be picked up, if that doesn't show up and it shows as still in customs, it could simply be that they are still processing.


Good to know, thanks. I’ve been hoping it’s just a backlog situation due to holiday season. 
Tracking says ‘entered foreign customs, waiting for clearance’


----------



## Gabs007

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks, at this point I’m expecting a return. I will try the buyer again but I’m not hopeful that they’ll respond.
> If it’s returned I don’t want to refund shipping and at this point I’d like also to deduct the 10% restocking fee stated in bold in my listing if deliveries aren’t accepted by the buyer, so I want to do everything properly before this happens.



Just out of interest, in Australia you can still charge restocking fee? I stopped putting items on eBay due to the scam buyers who damage stuff or buy to wear it and then return it damaged claiming a flaw because they washed it wrong and it shrunk or they spilled something on it, if I pay shipping both ways and get a ruined item back that is worthless, I rather donate it straight away, cheaper and less time consuming. Friend who cleared her house sent me an email today of a chat she had with CS, total joke, they are aware of the buyer lying but she still has to pay the return costs.

Mind you about 2 years ago I sold an item to Switzerland, buyer didn't pick it up, customs opened it but didn't close it properly and the RM delivered it back to me with a note that the item arrived damaged and they won't refund as it is not their fault, went to eBay and they ruled in my favour, but the transfer was via bank account and she decided also that transfer charges and currency conversion should be paid by me, which wasn't by the eBay rules, as I sold the item for a certain amount and received considerably less (stupidly I sent it when she sent me a copy of the bank transfer as she claimed to need it at a certain date, there you couldn't see the deduction), eBay surprisingly ruled in my favour


----------



## Gabs007

Straight-Laced said:


> Good to know, thanks. I’ve been hoping it’s just a backlog situation due to holiday season.
> Tracking says ‘entered foreign customs, waiting for clearance’



As I said, not sure about Belgium but had the similar issue with Switzerland, where it was "waiting for clearance" then "Informed recipient, waiting for pick up" oddly enough in her case because it was a 2nd hand item and the value below their limit it was not a tax issue but simply that she couldn't be bothered, not sure if I remember rightly, but I think once cleared they even tried to deliver and she wasn't home.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gabs007 said:


> Just out of interest, in Australia you can still charge restocking fee? I stopped putting items on eBay due to the scam buyers who damage stuff or buy to wear it and then return it damaged claiming a flaw because they washed it wrong and it shrunk or they spilled something on it, if I pay shipping both ways and get a ruined item back that is worthless, I rather donate it straight away, cheaper and less time consuming. Friend who cleared her house sent me an email today of a chat she had with CS, total joke, they are aware of the buyer lying but she still has to pay the return costs.
> 
> Mind you about 2 years ago I sold an item to Switzerland, buyer didn't pick it up, customs opened it but didn't close it properly and the RM delivered it back to me with a note that the item arrived damaged and they won't refund as it is not their fault, went to eBay and they ruled in my favour, but the transfer was via bank account and she decided also that transfer charges and currency conversion should be paid by me, which wasn't by the eBay rules, as I sold the item for a certain amount and received considerably less (stupidly I sent it when she sent me a copy of the bank transfer as she claimed to need it at a certain date, there you couldn't see the deduction), eBay surprisingly ruled in my favour


I don’t know about re-stocking, I’ve never charged it because only one return prior to this likely one. But I’d like to try it if and when this item comes back because of non-refundable PayPal charges now. 
I did everything right with this sale and shipping cost a bomb(twice what they paid). And the item wasn’t even listed at the time, they asked me to relist because they wanted these shoes so desperately. Anyway, that’s eBay for you 
Also I agree, I pass most things into charity shops now.


----------



## Gabs007

Straight-Laced said:


> I don’t know about re-stocking, I’ve never charged it because only one return prior to this likely one. But I’d like to try it if and when this item comes back because of non-refundable PayPal charges now.
> I did everything right with this sale and shipping cost a bomb(twice what they paid). And the item wasn’t even listed at the time, they asked me to relist because they wanted these shoes so desperately. Anyway, that’s eBay for you
> Also I agree, I pass most things into charity shops now.



There used to be the global shipping program, I used that when I listed items because it can be so confusing trying to figure out the costs, that way they could see all of it ahead and there was no issue with import duties as eBay handled all that in advance.

For high end designer items, I always use a website with a middle man who checks and collects the money, so I don't have to deal with psycho buyers. I offer, sell, ship, they authenticate and check it is the condition as described, end of it. Percentage a bit higher (depending from site to site) than eBay but I don't have to deal with the psychos or have people changing their mind


----------



## Gabs007

Gabs007 said:


> I did have some stuff that I bought from the US returned due to that, not because I wanted to weasle out or wouldn't have paid customs, but it was 3 orders from the same seller and he did not offer combined shipping or responded, so I paid shipping for all of them, but left a message on eBay and with the payment to please NOT send them together since I paid shipping for each item, as you can guess, he sent together, which was something I could have dealt with as it wasn't a super high amount I had paid for them and tax would have been minor, but he didn't put 2nd hand (which they were) on the customs form and gave the new price, and that grossly inflated, so instead import for items that I bought for 150 and (another 150 he charged me for shipping) I would have had to pay import duty for 2K, which would have been totally massive. I honestly don't like returning or not picking up, but in this case, it was outrageous



Btw the reason for the separate shipping was not that I grudged him the additional amount he would make on the shipping costs, which actually were 30 compared to the 150 he charged, according to weight and original value (checked with them when they presented me the bill as the shipping company charged the customs taxes and said "if you don't pay it it will be returned" tried to show them the price for which I bought it for but apparently only what he declared counted, which is somewhat understandable), but that sending it together I would have had to pay import and customs, which I explained, so I assume he was a bit miffled that nobody else bid and decided to put a totally inflated "new" price on the items to get even, I just don't know for what, I put my maximum bid in, all other bids were much lower, didn't ever reach half of my max. It ended at a reasonable time in Europe but a time where most US bidders will be sleeping or being on the way to work or working, what on earth can you expect? Also not super popular brands, just brands I personally like and that are a bit hard to get in Europe, not impossible but not as common as in the US, seriously not high end, I think it was American Apparel, I like their oversized asymmetric sweaters, a bit hit and miss with quality, hate the sexist CEO and the sexist ads, but liked that they didn't use sweat shops


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> Wondering what my responsibility is for an item I sold to an international buyer that seems to be stuck in foreign customs and is therefore not delivered?
> I sent a courtesy message to the buyer a couple of days ago saying that I hope he can arrange delivery soon but haven’t heard back. He was very chatty prior to shipping and paid for express post. The item has been in foreign customs since 26 December.
> What do I need to do now, if anything? Thanks.





whateve said:


> I don't think there is anything you can do. If he doesn't pay customs and pick it up, it could be returned to you.





Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks, it’s an eBay sale and the export documents I completed described the shipment as an eBay sale and the full price ($400 Australian) was declared.





Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks, at this point I’m expecting a return. I will try the buyer again but I’m not hopeful that they’ll respond.
> If it’s returned I don’t want to refund shipping and at this point I’d like also to deduct the 10% restocking fee stated in bold in my listing if deliveries aren’t accepted by the buyer, so I want to do everything properly before this happens.


Personally, I'd let sleeping dogs lie. 

It's very possible that the tracking just didn't update and the buyer did receive the item. I don't do a lot of international selling but find that some countries are worse than others when it comes to delivery scans. 

But if the buyer doesn't receive the item, you can be sure you'll hear so my suggestion would be to just sit tight. 

Because my listings don't offer international shipping, buyers have to contact me if they want to buy and I have to add them to my exemption list. I sold an item on December 9 to a buyer in the Philippines. It wasn't until I shipped and checked tracking that it showed the estimated delivery date. On ebay, it showed as "Estimated delivery *Wednesday, Dec 25, 2019* *- Monday, Feb 3, 2020"
*
On USPS, it shows Monday, Feb. 3 also. (On Dec. 12, it was in Jamaica, NY - international hub - and there are no updates since): 



I'm taking my own advice and won't do anything unless and until I hear from the buyer after Feb. 3. And how ebay would handle an INR after 2 months is anyone's guess!


----------



## Gabs007

BeenBurned said:


> Personally, I'd let sleeping dogs lie.
> 
> It's very possible that the tracking just didn't update and the buyer did receive the item. I don't do a lot of international selling but find that some countries are worse than others when it comes to delivery scans.
> 
> But if the buyer doesn't receive the item, you can be sure you'll hear so my suggestion would be to just sit tight.
> 
> Because my listings don't offer international shipping, buyers have to contact me if they want to buy and I have to add them to my exemption list. I sold an item on December 9 to a buyer in the Philippines. It wasn't until I shipped and checked tracking that it showed the estimated delivery date. On ebay, it showed as "Estimated delivery *Wednesday, Dec 25, 2019* *- Monday, Feb 3, 2020"
> *
> On USPS, it shows Monday, Feb. 3 also. (On Dec. 12, it was in Jamaica, NY - international hub - and there are no updates since):
> View attachment 4636057
> 
> 
> I'm taking my own advice and won't do anything unless and until I hear from the buyer after Feb. 3. And how ebay would handle an INR after 2 months is anyone's guess!



If you are shipping to France, anything but stuff that goes through LaPoste, the official French postal service. I noticed that despite paying for signed and tracked delivery, the items are often only tracked until they leave the UK, then it stops... If the buyer is honest, he will confirm delivery, since not all of them are, I usually pick a fully tracked service via Parcel2Go, often cheaper and faster. They get a signature or do a GPS scan, the tracking is often delayed a day or so, but at least it happens... Glad I did so with one item via VideDressing, buyer has 2 days to change their mind (not counting the day it arrived) and I don't want them to wear it, cause damage and then return and always try to ship so I avoid that it arrives on a weekend and they take it "clubbing"


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> Personally, I'd let sleeping dogs lie.
> 
> It's very possible that the tracking just didn't update and the buyer did receive the item. I don't do a lot of international selling but find that some countries are worse than others when it comes to delivery scans.
> 
> But if the buyer doesn't receive the item, you can be sure you'll hear so my suggestion would be to just sit tight.
> 
> Because my listings don't offer international shipping, buyers have to contact me if they want to buy and I have to add them to my exemption list. I sold an item on December 9 to a buyer in the Philippines. It wasn't until I shipped and checked tracking that it showed the estimated delivery date. On ebay, it showed as "Estimated delivery *Wednesday, Dec 25, 2019* *- Monday, Feb 3, 2020"
> *
> On USPS, it shows Monday, Feb. 3 also. (On Dec. 12, it was in Jamaica, NY - international hub - and there are no updates since):
> View attachment 4636057
> 
> 
> I'm taking my own advice and won't do anything unless and until I hear from the buyer after Feb. 3. And how ebay would handle an INR after 2 months is anyone's guess!


Thanks, you're right, I'm going to leave it be.  
It's very possible that scanning is delayed because the scan for arrival into Customs was late - arrived 26 Dec and I didn't receive an arrival scan text until 2 January.  I'll wait to hear and in the meantime I hope it resolves in the usual way.


----------



## houseof999

I received an offer from a buyer $10 below my lowest. I have changed my mind and would like to contact my buyer. But when I search the buyer nothing no result is found by that name. How do I contact this buyer? And why can't I find him/her even though I can see his/her profile but there's no contact option?


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> I received an offer from a buyer $10 below my lowest. I have changed my mind and would like to contact my buyer. But when I search the buyer nothing no result is found by that name. How do I contact this buyer? And why can't I find him/her even though I can see his/her profile but there's no contact option?


You should be able to go to the offer in your ebay and contact the buyer through it. It'll ask for an item number to refer to for the contact and you should paste the item number of that item.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> You should be able to go to the offer in your ebay and contact the buyer through it. It'll ask for an item number to refer to for the contact and you should paste the item number of that item.


Thank youI. It's too late. Someone else bought the bag. Lol! I can't contact the buyer I wanted to contact from my app. Maybe I can do it from the PC. I need to try to see if I have the option for future.


----------



## JessieGalal

PLEASE let me know if there is a dedicated thread for such posts or if this inappropriate ... but i need to know if anyone dealt or heard of this seller before? supposedly based in Australia... i want to buy an item but not sure f they sell authentic or fakes...

https://www.ebay.com/usr/goddessbijoux


----------



## holiday123

Have I had it with buyers or is this person crazy? I sold an item, sent 2 payment reminders and today unpaid item assistant opened a case for me. I relisted the item while I wait for payment or the case to close.  Buyer never responded to payment reminders, but sends me this message. What to do?

hi I would suggest you take down the current auction for an item I am still linked to .you cant do both if so you need to cancel the unpaid case then do so first then relist.
all I had was 400 in the bank and why I made the offer of that amount .I accepted your counter offer but it was too late to make it to the bank and I was planning on depositing the extra today being yesterday was a holiday so I had to wait .now I have an unpaid case opened on me so it says I have until a certain date to pay if I dont then you can relist but as of right now it is still my purchased item unless you want to drop the case otherwise end the item until the unpaid item is over.
it is in violation of ebay rules .you cant do both if u open it you have to wait it out you have enough feedback to know u cant do what you are doing….and before you quote about someone about making an offer if they dont intend on paying well then why havnt you contacted me in any regards ? there is no set time frame for payment to be submitted in your description and buyers are not obligated to pay right then unless it is otherwise stated.
im taking a screenshot of the relisted item so if I need to show ebay any information in regards to it being relisted in the timeframe of the case still being active


----------



## Bales25

holiday123 said:


> Have I had it with buyers or is this person crazy? I sold an item, sent 2 payment reminders and today unpaid item assistant opened a case for me. I relisted the item while I wait for payment or the case to close.  Buyer never responded to payment reminders, but sends me this message. What to do?
> 
> hi I would suggest you take down the current auction for an item I am still linked to .you cant do both if so you need to cancel the unpaid case then do so first then relist.
> all I had was 400 in the bank and why I made the offer of that amount .I accepted your counter offer but it was too late to make it to the bank and I was planning on depositing the extra today being yesterday was a holiday so I had to wait .now I have an unpaid case opened on me so it says I have until a certain date to pay if I dont then you can relist but as of right now it is still my purchased item unless you want to drop the case otherwise end the item until the unpaid item is over.
> it is in violation of ebay rules .you cant do both if u open it you have to wait it out you have enough feedback to know u cant do what you are doing….and before you quote about someone about making an offer if they dont intend on paying well then why havnt you contacted me in any regards ? there is no set time frame for payment to be submitted in your description and buyers are not obligated to pay right then unless it is otherwise stated.
> im taking a screenshot of the relisted item so if I need to show ebay any information in regards to it being relisted in the timeframe of the case still being active



In the time your buyer wrote that, they could have gone to the bank and you know, PAID you. Or used a credit card.  

I'd honestly not want to sell it to that buyer now, but that sounds like a good sale to turn away.

At best, I'd respond and advise the UPI opens automatically and will close when payment is received.  For all the buyer knows, you have multiple of the item, too.  Though since you don't, I'm assuming your new listing is not a BIN where you could potentially sell it before the UPI is done, though, right?


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Have I had it with buyers or is this person crazy? I sold an item, sent 2 payment reminders and today unpaid item assistant opened a case for me. I relisted the item while I wait for payment or the case to close.  Buyer never responded to payment reminders, but sends me this message. What to do?
> 
> hi I would suggest you take down the current auction for an item I am still linked to .you cant do both if so you need to cancel the unpaid case then do so first then relist.
> all I had was 400 in the bank and why I made the offer of that amount .I accepted your counter offer but it was too late to make it to the bank and I was planning on depositing the extra today being yesterday was a holiday so I had to wait .now I have an unpaid case opened on me so it says I have until a certain date to pay if I dont then you can relist but as of right now it is still my purchased item unless you want to drop the case otherwise end the item until the unpaid item is over.
> it is in violation of ebay rules .you cant do both if u open it you have to wait it out you have enough feedback to know u cant do what you are doing….and before you quote about someone about making an offer if they dont intend on paying well then why havnt you contacted me in any regards ? there is no set time frame for payment to be submitted in your description and buyers are not obligated to pay right then unless it is otherwise stated.
> im taking a screenshot of the relisted item so if I need to show ebay any information in regards to it being relisted in the timeframe of the case still being active


The person is a PITA! I wouldn't close the case though I might end the listing in case she pays. 

_Dear buyer, 

I'm sorry you're having financial problems but once you make an offer and it's accepted, you are obligated to pay for it. A listing doesn't have to state how quickly a case will open. In my case, the ebay case opened automatically after (however many days). If you check your ebay messages, you'll see that I sent 2 previous invoices prior to the case automatically opening. 

As a seller, there's no "rule" against relisting an item while a case is open. While I do run the risk of someone buying it just prior to your payment, in my experience, that doesn't usually happen. If you contact ebay, they'll tell you that I haven't broken any rules. 

If you'd needed extra time to pay, you could have let me know and I'd have waited and made sure the automatic case didn't open but not having heard from you, I assumed you'd changed your mind. If you don't want the item any longer, just don't respond to the case and it'll close on (insert date). 

Sincerely,
Seller_


----------



## chowlover2

What a PITA! Why didn't she tell you her situation before the best offer? While I might not have been happy about it, the explanation before hand would have made me feel much better. As a seller I want to be paid ASAP, but as a buyer I do realize things happen.


----------



## holiday123

Perfect th


BeenBurned said:


> The person is a PITA! I wouldn't close the case though I might end the listing in case she pays.
> 
> _Dear buyer,
> 
> I'm sorry you're having financial problems but once you make an offer and it's accepted, you are obligated to pay for it. A listing doesn't have to state how quickly a case will open. In my case, the ebay case opened automatically after (however many days). If you check your ebay messages, you'll see that I sent 2 previous invoices prior to the case automatically opening.
> 
> As a seller, there's no "rule" against relisting an item while a case is open. While I do run the risk of someone buying it just prior to your payment, in my experience, that doesn't usually happen. If you contact ebay, they'll tell you that I haven't broken any rules.
> 
> If you'd needed extra time to pay, you could have let me know and I'd have waited and made sure the automatic case didn't open but not having heard from you, I assumed you'd changed your mind. If you don't want the item any longer, just don't respond to the case and it'll close on (insert date).
> 
> Sincerely,
> Seller_


Thank. Im too riled up to make sense


----------



## chowlover2

holiday123 said:


> Perfect th
> 
> Thank. Im too riled up to make sense


Did she pay you today? Is her feedback good?


----------



## holiday123

chowlover2 said:


> Did she pay you today? Is her feedback good?


She hasn't paid. Only that rant HAHA. She has 199 feedback, but since buyer's can't get negative it's hard to say. 

Yikes. Looking at her feedback left for others I kind of hope she doesn't pay.  Can they leave feedback if they don't pay?

https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...eftForOthers&ftabfocus=true&searchInterval=30


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> She hasn't paid. Only that rant HAHA. She has 199 feedback, but since buyer's can't get negative it's hard to say.
> 
> Yikes. Looking at her feedback left for others I kind of hope she doesn't pay.  Can they leave feedback if they don't pay?
> 
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...eftForOthers&ftabfocus=true&searchInterval=30


If they get a strike, they can't leave feedback. 

I went to put her on my BBL and she's already there. I put her on it after this post: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-for-rookie-seller.1009676/#post-33064188


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Have I had it with buyers or is this person crazy? I sold an item, sent 2 payment reminders and today unpaid item assistant opened a case for me. I relisted the item while I wait for payment or the case to close.  Buyer never responded to payment reminders, but sends me this message. What to do?
> 
> hi I would suggest you take down the current auction for an item I am still linked to .you cant do both if so you need to cancel the unpaid case then do so first then relist.
> all I had was 400 in the bank and why I made the offer of that amount .I accepted your counter offer but it was too late to make it to the bank and I was planning on depositing the extra today being yesterday was a holiday so I had to wait .now I have an unpaid case opened on me so it says I have until a certain date to pay if I dont then you can relist but as of right now it is still my purchased item unless you want to drop the case otherwise end the item until the unpaid item is over.
> it is in violation of ebay rules .you cant do both if u open it you have to wait it out you have enough feedback to know u cant do what you are doing….and before you quote about someone about making an offer if they dont intend on paying well then why havnt you contacted me in any regards ? there is no set time frame for payment to be submitted in your description and buyers are not obligated to pay right then unless it is otherwise stated.
> im taking a screenshot of the relisted item so if I need to show ebay any information in regards to it being relisted in the timeframe of the case still being active


What a jerk!  I've relisted items a few days after the unpaid claim was opened. I don't have any advice but I do sympathize with you!


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> If they get a strike, they can't leave feedback.
> 
> I went to put her on my BBL and she's already there. I put her on it after this post:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-for-rookie-seller.1009676/#post-33064188


OMG same story! Well it is meticulously packed and in excellent condition so here's hoping lol. Off to add him to my BBL for future.


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What a jerk!  I've relisted items a few days after the unpaid claim was opened. I don't have any advice but I do sympathize with you!


I know. He must be annoyed because when I relisted the item I added a note at the beginning to please not make an offer if you don't intend to pay. LOL. 
I'm also re-reading his message and if he made an offer for $400 because that's all he had, how did he plan on paying for tax and shipping?  I sent beenburned's template, but haven't heard anything. He'll probably wait until the last minute to pay just to drag it out.
I thought it was this buyer who received a clever feedback from a seller, but I can't find it. Is was very well worded to just tip toe on the soft neg line. It was something like: communication is key, always best to inform of issue before leaving negative.  Something like that. I wish I had screenshotted it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> I know. He must be annoyed because when I relisted the item I added a note at the beginning to please not make an offer if you don't intend to pay. LOL.
> I'm also re-reading his message and if he made an offer for $400 because that's all he had, how did he plan on paying for tax and shipping?  I sent beenburned's template, but haven't heard anything. He'll probably wait until the last minute to pay just to drag it out.
> I thought it was this buyer who received a clever feedback from a seller, but I can't find it. Is was very well worded to just tip toe on the soft neg line. It was something like: communication is key, always best to inform of issue before leaving negative.  Something like that. I wish I had screenshotted it.


I hate people who play games on Ebay. I've had 2 in the past 2 months.  My thinking is don't buy something if you can't pay for it immediately, and don't buy from someone who doesn't take returns and then try to return something.  I'm over idiots. LOL my rant for today!!


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I hate people who play games on Ebay. I've had 2 in the past 2 months.  My thinking is don't buy something if you can't pay for it immediately, and don't buy from someone who doesn't take returns and then try to return something.  I'm over idiots. LOL my rant for today!!


I know, I don't understand this 'I'll take a week to pay' attitude. What store can you walk into and do that? I mean even if there's lay a way I suspect you have to put a deposit down to hold it? I support your rant lol


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> OMG same story! Well it is meticulously packed and in excellent condition so here's hoping lol. Off to add him to my BBL for future.


Report the buyer and call ebay to have them look at the history. Perhaps @treasured might be able to contact ebay too since there's clearly a pattern. 

The more reports they get, the more apt they are to do something. If people don't report, ebay doesn't know there's a problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I thought it was this buyer who received a clever feedback from a seller, but I can't find it. Is was very well worded to just tip toe on the soft neg line. It was something like: communication is key, always best to inform of issue before leaving negative.  Something like that. I wish I had screenshotted it.



Here it is: 




^^^^ That message was left after iratchett left this:


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Report the buyer and call ebay to have them look at the history. Perhaps @treasured might be able to contact ebay too since there's clearly a pattern.
> 
> The more reports they get, the more apt they are to do something. If people don't report, ebay doesn't know there's a problem.


He paid. 12:53 am. I'll send out tomorrow since it's too late to schedule a carrier pick up for today.

His feedback left for others seems to definitely have a pattern. He did not respond to my reply message. Going to see what happens.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> He paid. 12:53 am. I'll send out tomorrow since it's too late to schedule a carrier pick up for today.
> 
> His feedback left for others seems to definitely have a pattern. He did not respond to my reply message. Going to see what happens.


Good luck. I hope your experience is the exception.

Keep us updated.


----------



## threadbender

holiday123 said:


> She hasn't paid. Only that rant HAHA. She has 199 feedback, but since buyer's can't get negative it's hard to say.
> 
> Yikes. Looking at her feedback left for others I kind of hope she doesn't pay.  Can they leave feedback if they don't pay?
> 
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...eftForOthers&ftabfocus=true&searchInterval=30


That one negative references getting "help" to get money back. Could that seller request it be removed as it seems like it is talking about a case? Or, is it too vague?
ETA Ooops, looks like she references "help" often.


----------



## BeenBurned

threadbender said:


> That one negative references getting "help" to get money back. Could that seller request it be removed as it seems like it is talking about a case? Or, is it too vague?
> ETA Ooops, looks like she references "help" often.


Those feedbacks would have been removeable had the sellers known to report and request removal.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

How do you report on feedback received? I bought an item on eBay. The seller marked it shipped and did not enter a  tracking number. I asked 3 times over 11 days if they could please provide a tracking number. It was Priority mail (per the listing) so I should’ve received it well within 11 days from the time it was marked shipped. I figured that I’d eventually receive it or I’d be able to make an INR claim and get a refund. On the third email she finally responded so rudely and said “I ship way too much to keep up with tracking numbers! I don’t have it!”. I left a neutral feedback and said that the item was fine but shipping and communication were terrible. She left me feedback that said “rude buyer”.  I was not rude at all. The emails asked if she could provide the tracking number. That’s it. Nothing more, nothing less. It was leggings I needed (wanted) for a 10k. Not the end of the world if I didn’t get them but I was looking forward to wearing them for it. They finally did show via USPS PM shipped only 3 days prior to me receiving them - too late for my run  - and actually shipped 8 days after being marked “shipped”.    Can I have that feedback removed?


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Those feedbacks would have been removeable had the sellers known to report and request removal.


Good to know! I'm still waiting for it to be delivered. It was supposed to be delivered today, but tracking shows arriving late. Probably get blamed for that too, although I haven't heard from buyer. I also thought they'd be mad I shipped next business day after payment instead of same day.  Buyer paid after midnight and I leave for work at 0530 so couldn't schedule same day carrier pickup. I haven't heard a peep luckily.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ms.Dixie said:


> How do you report on feedback received? I bought an item on eBay. The seller marked it shipped and did not enter a  tracking number. I asked 3 times over 11 days if they could please provide a tracking number. It was Priority mail (per the listing) so I should’ve received it well within 11 days from the time it was marked shipped. I figured that I’d eventually receive it or I’d be able to make an INR claim and get a refund. On the third email she finally responded so rudely and said “I ship way too much to keep up with tracking numbers! I don’t have it!”. I left a neutral feedback and said that the item was fine but shipping and communication were terrible. She left me feedback that said “rude buyer”.  I was not rude at all. The emails asked if she could provide the tracking number. That’s it. Nothing more, nothing less. It was leggings I needed (wanted) for a 10k. Not the end of the world if I didn’t get them but I was looking forward to wearing them for it. They finally did show via USPS PM shipped only 3 days prior to me receiving them - too late for my run  - and actually shipped 8 days after being marked “shipped”.    Can I have that feedback removed?


Go to the transaction on your ebay page and find the "contact us" button. Call ebay and direct them to the feedback. If they seem to not understand your issue, explain that the seller violated the feedback policy by leaving a non-positive comment for you, the buyer. They should remove the comment while you're on the phone with them.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Good luck. I hope your experience is the exception.
> 
> Keep us updated.


Item was delivered 2 days ago. No message or feedback so far. Going to wait a few more days before transferring the money out.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I sold a NWT Brahmin phone wallet, took good pictures, and described it using Brahmin's description. I sold the item. Within 5 minutes time the buyer asked if she could return it stating it wasn't as described (I said yes even though I have a no return policy), opened a return claim with Ebay, and then opened a CC dispute!  I disputed the dispute and just found out I lost the case and Ebay is charging me more than the buyer paid plus a $20 dispute fee. I know Ebay favors the buyer, but this was a brand new item with the tags attached and listed using Brahmins description, and I agreed to take the item back when the buyer asked.  What else could I have done?  I am getting close to not selling on Ebay anymore since they apparently don't care about their sellers at all.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I sold a NWT Brahmin phone wallet, took good pictures, and described it using Brahmin's description. I sold the item. Within 5 minutes time the buyer asked if she could return it stating it wasn't as described (I said yes even though I have a no return policy), opened a return claim with Ebay, and then opened a CC dispute!  I disputed the dispute and just found out I lost the case and Ebay is charging me more than the buyer paid plus a $20 dispute fee. I know Ebay favors the buyer, but this was a brand new item with the tags attached and listed using Brahmins description, and I agreed to take the item back when the buyer asked.  What else could I have done?  I am getting close to not selling on Ebay anymore since they apparently don't care about their sellers at all.


Did you agree to the return through the ebay return claim? How could you respond to the credit card dispute? Isn't that done through paypal? I've never heard of a dispute fee. Unless that is in ebay's terms of service, I don't think they can do that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I sold a NWT Brahmin phone wallet, took good pictures, and described it using Brahmin's description. I sold the item. Within 5 minutes time the buyer asked if she could return it stating it wasn't as described (I said yes even though I have a no return policy), opened a return claim with Ebay, and then opened a CC dispute!  I disputed the dispute and just found out I lost the case and Ebay is charging me more than the buyer paid plus a $20 dispute fee. I know Ebay favors the buyer, but this was a brand new item with the tags attached and listed using Brahmins description, and I agreed to take the item back when the buyer asked.  What else could I have done?  I am getting close to not selling on Ebay anymore since they apparently don't care about their sellers at all.





whateve said:


> Did you agree to the return through the ebay return claim? How could you respond to the credit card dispute? Isn't that done through paypal? I've never heard of a dispute fee. Unless that is in ebay's terms of service, I don't think they can do that.


There's a chargeback fee (that paypal takes) if the seller loses the chargeback. I thought it was $25 but that was years ago.

Does it say what the reason is for the chargeback? For other than SNAD, your seller protection should kick in.

But since you say the buyer claimed snad (on ebay), you are obligated to accept the return and either pay for ebay to provide a return shipping label or you can supply your own prepaid label and send it to the buyer through the dispute.

THen the buyer has a certain number of days to ship it back to you.

If you don't respond _to the dispute_ in time, the buyer can escalate and ebay will resolve in the buyer's favor and your account gets dings.

If you did respond and provided return shipping but if the buyer didn't return it, you would win the dispute but you'd have to call ebay to have them close the case.

*ETA*: What is the timeline for this transaction? By what date did you have to respond to her SNAD claim? How did you respond to the case? Through the case?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Did you agree to the return through the ebay return claim? How could you respond to the credit card dispute? Isn't that done through paypal? I've never heard of a dispute fee. Unless that is in ebay's terms of service, I don't think they can do that.


I never got a chance to. First they sent me a message in which they stated it didn't look like the picture.  I sent a message back saying they could return it.  Within a minute they opened an Ebay claim and then a minute after that they opened a CC dispute.  It happened that fast. This is the message Ebay sent me this morning:
"A decision has been made about the dispute that was filed by samsung7h. The dispute was found in the buyer's favor.

As a result, you owe $112.90 to eBay. This includes the dispute amount, plus a dispute fee of $20.00. We will recover this amount from your account."  Also nowhere did they say they were refunding my selling fees.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> There's a chargeback fee (that paypal takes) if the seller loses the chargeback. I thought it was $25 but that was years ago.
> 
> Does it say what the reason is for the chargeback? For other than SNAD, your seller protection should kick in.
> 
> But since you say the buyer claimed snad (on ebay), you are obligated to accept the return and either pay for ebay to provide a return shipping label or you can supply your own prepaid label and send it to the buyer through the dispute.
> 
> THen the buyer has a certain number of days to ship it back to you.
> 
> If you don't respond _to the dispute_ in time, the buyer can escalate and ebay will resolve in the buyer's favor and your account gets dings.
> 
> If you did respond and provided return shipping but if the buyer didn't return it, you would win the dispute but you'd have to call ebay to have them close the case.
> 
> *ETA*: What is the timeline for this transaction? By what date did you have to respond to her SNAD claim? How did you respond to the case? Through the case?


Also none of this is processed through paypay as I was forced onto eBay's "Managed Pay" system in October.  I was never given the chance to respond to the SNAD. You are given the opportunity to dispute the CC claim with 1 picture and you click a button that says you are disputing the claim.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Also none of this is processed through paypay as I was forced onto eBay's "Managed Pay" system in October.  I was never given the chance to respond to the SNAD. You are given the opportunity to dispute the CC claim with 1 picture and you click a button that says you are disputing the claim.


I'm sorry. I have no idea how managed payment works but something sounds off. If I were you, I'd call ebay and try to get a reasonable explanation. 

I found this suggestion on one of ebay's discussion boards. You might have nothing to lose by checking it out. 

*Per the poster* (if you get unsatisfactory answers from a phone call):
_You have recourse so call Ebay and tell them.  They will look into the buyer and take the appropriate action.  They won't tell you what that action may be, but they will take a look at them.
_
_https://www.ebay.com/help/home_
_https://twitter.com/askebay?lang=en_
_https://www.facebook.com/eBayForBusiness/_

*It's important to be aware of where you post a question on Ebay’s Facebook page.  A comment on one of Ebay’s marketing posts won't be answered, but comments posted directly on Ebay’s page will.*


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry. I have no idea how managed payment works but something sounds off. If I were you, I'd call ebay and try to get a reasonable explanation.
> 
> I found this suggestion on one of ebay's discussion boards. You might have nothing to lose by checking it out.
> 
> *Per the poster* (if you get unsatisfactory answers from a phone call):
> _You have recourse so call Ebay and tell them.  They will look into the buyer and take the appropriate action.  They won't tell you what that action may be, but they will take a look at them.
> _
> _https://www.ebay.com/help/home_
> _https://twitter.com/askebay?lang=en_
> _https://www.facebook.com/eBayForBusiness/_
> 
> *It's important to be aware of where you post a question on Ebay’s Facebook page.  A comment on one of Ebay’s marketing posts won't be answered, but comments posted directly on Ebay’s page will.*


Thanks @BeenBurned. I am definitely going to pursue this further.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I never got a chance to. First they sent me a message in which they stated it didn't look like the picture.  I sent a message back saying they could return it.  Within a minute they opened an Ebay claim and then a minute after that they opened a CC dispute.  It happened that fast. This is the message Ebay sent me this morning:
> "A decision has been made about the dispute that was filed by samsung7h. The dispute was found in the buyer's favor.
> 
> As a result, you owe $112.90 to eBay. This includes the dispute amount, plus a dispute fee of $20.00. We will recover this amount from your account."  Also nowhere did they say they were refunding my selling fees.


Does the buyer have to return the item?  I might leave ebay once they force me onto managed pay.
Once I had a buyer open both an ebay claim and a paypal claim. I called ebay and told them she couldn't have two open claims so they closed the ebay one. It sounds like your buyer had two claims open at the same time.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Does the buyer have to return the item?  I might leave ebay once they force me onto managed pay.
> Once I had a buyer open both an ebay claim and a paypal claim. I called ebay and told them she couldn't have two open claims so they closed the ebay one. It sounds like your buyer had two claims open at the same time.


They did make her return the wallet.  I called Ebay today and pitched a fit about the claim and the fact that they found in her favor. He said they will look into it again since.  I'm not holding my breath.  As far as Ebay's managed pay goes, I don't like the fact that Ebay forced me into the managed pay and it takes a lot longer to get your money.  I'm really torn about quitting Ebay because that is how I fund my Coach purse collection.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> They did make her return the wallet.  I called Ebay today and pitched a fit about the claim and the fact that they found in her favor. He said they will look into it again since.  I'm not holding my breath.  As far as Ebay's managed pay goes, I don't like the fact that Ebay forced me into the managed pay and it takes a lot longer to get your money.  I'm really torn about quitting Ebay because that is how I fund my Coach purse collection.


Why were you forced into it and I wasn't? Is it because you have a store?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

No I don't have a store. But I was notified that I met all their "criteria" for the Managed Pay and that if I didn't sign up by I think it was Oct 20th I would not be able to list any more items.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> No I don't have a store. But I was notified that I met all their "criteria" for the Managed Pay and that if I didn't sign up by I think it was Oct 20th I would not be able to list any more items.


Ebay's blurb about it refers to an invitation, not a command performance!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Ebay's blurb about it refers to an invitation, not a command performance!


I wasn't too happy about any of it.  It takes about 5-7 days after i ship an item before the funds land in my bank account.  Also I don't think they offer the seller protections like paypal does.  That was part of my rant today about the Brahmin wallet.  I said you forced me into your managed pay and then you offer me no protection when I follow your rules.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Why were you forced into it and I wasn't? Is it because you have a store?





Luvpurplepurses said:


> No I don't have a store. But I was notified that I met all their "criteria" for the Managed Pay and that if I didn't sign up by I think it was Oct 20th I would not be able to list any more items.





whateve said:


> Ebay's blurb about it refers to an invitation, not a command performance!


I wasn't forced either. (IMO, whenever ebay is overly enthusiastic about a program that will "help" me, I see red flags! Their #1 interest is themselves. )

IIRC, they encouraged it, as they encourage "free shipping," GSP, lowering prices when an item doesn't sell, etc., but they didn't require it.


----------



## Narnanz

Just a question...sorry tried to search but have had wine so not thinking.
My latest ebay purchase has been marked delivered but not to me here in New Zealand...it says Erlanger KY . Does this mean its been delivered  to the wrong address or is it going to be redirected to NZ address?


----------



## Catbird9

Narnanz said:


> Just a question...sorry tried to search but have had wine so not thinking.
> My latest ebay purchase has been marked delivered but not to me here in New Zealand...it says Erlanger KY . Does this mean its been delivered  to the wrong address or is it going to be redirected to NZ address?



eBay's Global Shipping Processing Center is in Erlanger, Kentucky. It will be redirected from there.


----------



## Narnanz

Catbird9 said:


> eBay's Global Shipping Processing Center is in Erlanger, Kentucky. It will be redirected from there.


Thank you.


----------



## holiday123

Does anyone know what happened here. I won, but cannot pay, app says I didn't win even though I'm highest bidder, PC says I won, but no way to pay. When I search seller's completed items it's not there and when I search via item # it's no where to be found. Auction was no reserve, but seems to no longer exist? Not even a huge deal, I just like these pouches for cash when I travel.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Rosy-long-slim-Leather-Cosmetic-Makeup-Pouch/153830472067

eBay item number:
153830472067
Seller 
jameus.1d8l9wf (54 )


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Does anyone know what happened here. I won, but cannot pay, app says I didn't win even though I'm highest bidder, PC says I won, but no way to pay. When I search seller's completed items it's not there and when I search via item # it's no where to be found. Auction was no reserve, but seems to no longer exist? Not even a huge deal, I just like these pouches for cash when I travel.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Rosy-long-slim-Leather-Cosmetic-Makeup-Pouch/153830472067
> 
> eBay item number:
> 153830472067
> Seller
> jameus.1d8l9wf (54 )


The listing does exist. I was able to open it. Sometimes it can take an amount of time for the sold/completed/ended listings to index and show in completed.

Try going to paypal and "send money." Go to goods and services and put in the ebay item number. That should work and should also show on your ebay purchases and transaction page.

ETA: BTW, you know it's not vintage, right?


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> The listing does exist. I was able to open it. Sometimes it can take an amount of time for the sold/completed/ended listings to index and show in completed.
> 
> Try going to paypal and "send money." Go to goods and services and put in the ebay item number. That should work and should also show on your ebay purchases and transaction page.
> 
> ETA: BTW, you know it's not vintage, right?


Thank you, I'll try via PayPal.
Vintage - Yes lol I do know it's not accurate. I have the same one in magenta and it's not very old, but super useful.

Hmm so PayPal only gives me the option to enter name, email or mobile number. Ebay still shows I didn't win on app and won on PC, but no pay now. It's not under purchase history or bidding won/didn't win. So strange.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, I'll try via PayPal.
> Vintage - Yes lol I do know it's not accurate. I have the same one in magenta and it's not very old, but super useful.
> 
> Hmm so PayPal only gives me the option to enter name, email or mobile number. Ebay still shows I didn't win on app and won on PC, but no pay now. It's not under purchase history or bidding won/didn't win. So strange.


Is your feedback number 4309? If so, perhaps you can email the seller (through the listing as shown in your history) and ask what she's seeing. Perhaps she'll be able to send an invoice. 

(The "send invoice" button shows in the seller's sold item and as long as it hasn't been paid for, she should be able to send an invoice. In my experience with my own sales, if the buyer has already paid, I get an error message when I try to send an invoice and it tells me that the service can't be done because the item was already paid.)


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Is your feedback number 4309? If so, perhaps you can email the seller (through the listing as shown in your history) and ask what she's seeing. Perhaps she'll be able to send an invoice.
> 
> (The "send invoice" button shows in the seller's sold item and as long as it hasn't been paid for, she should be able to send an invoice. In my experience with my own sales, if the buyer has already paid, I get an error message when I try to send an invoice and it tells me that the service can't be done because the item was already paid.)


Done and received an email to pay. Thank you for your help!


----------



## houseof999

IDK what happened. I am the only bidder but the app doesn't say I won. It was not in my "Didn't win" section either but the listing showed it ended yesterday. @holiday123 I just looked up the item number and now it said I won and pay. So I just paid now. I still didn't get a pay now notification anywhere either.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> IDK what happened. I am the only bidder but the app doesn't say I won. It was not in my "Didn't win" section either but the listing showed it ended yesterday. @holiday123 I just looked up the item number and now it said I won and pay. So I just paid now. I still didn't get a pay now notification anywhere either.


Are you saying the same happened to you? I usually see the "pay now" button right away. This time it took me emailing seller in order to pay.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Are you saying the same happened to you? I usually see the "pay now" button right away. This time it took me emailing seller in order to pay.


Yes I think so. I didn't email the seller.  I assumed the seller ended it because it may have been sold somewhere else. I thought my second bid 5 min before the auction ended must have reminded the seller to end the auction. I was really bummed and got over it last night. Thank you for your post otherwise I wouldn't have checked and probably would've gotten a ding for not paying.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> IDK what happened. I am the only bidder but the app doesn't say I won. It was not in my "Didn't win" section either but the listing showed it ended yesterday. @holiday123 I just looked up the item number and now it said I won and pay. So I just paid now. I still didn't get a pay now notification anywhere either.


It could just be a glitch. 

A while ago (more than a couple of weeks), I tried to pay for something but couldn't. I went out, did some errands, ate dinner and came back several hours later and it went through.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Yes I think so. I didn't email the seller.  I assumed the seller ended it because it may have been sold somewhere else. I thought my second bid 5 min before the auction ended must have reminded the seller to end the auction. I was really bummed and got over it last night. Thank you for your post otherwise I wouldn't have checked and probably would've gotten a ding for not paying.


I thought the same - that the seller ended it. I was a bit annoyed, but yes must be a glitch. Yay for both of us that we got our items


----------



## Straight-Laced

I've got a potential situation with a buyer that might come to nothing (fingers crossed) but i want to be prepared just in case.
I sold authentic NIB Christian Louboutin shoes to a buyer in the US and she's received them and says there's something a bit off about them and she's going to have them authenticated.  I responded along the lines of _they're definitely authentic as stated (which I know them to be) and naturally you should have an authorised and independent assessment of the shoes (by someone familiar with older styles which these are) for your own peace of mind, and if you don't want them you need to let me know and return them ASAP unworn with box and dust bag and heel taps_.

Funny thing, when she bought the shoes I looked up her items for sale on ebay and there was nothing, but when I googled her ebay name it came up with a store on eBay US - and she's primarily a reseller of Louboutins, which is perfectly OK with me but she should know the designer well enough to know that my shoes are authentic.

Before buying she'd been making lowball offers for weeks and weeks (even though it was a BIN listing without BO) and I almost blocked her but then forget.  So I'm a little concerned now that she may be a bait and switch buyer.  The style I sold was heavily copied back when it was first released so ...

Anything I could do to prepare myself for a problem? Or just forget about it for now and hope all goes well?
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Straight-Laced said:


> I've got a potential situation with a buyer that might come to nothing (fingers crossed) but i want to be prepared just in case.
> I sold authentic NIB Christian Louboutin shoes to a buyer in the US and she's received them and says there's something a bit off about them and she's going to have them authenticated.  I responded along the lines of _they're definitely authentic as stated (which I know them to be) and naturally you should have an authorised and independent assessment of the shoes (by someone familiar with older styles which these are) for your own peace of mind, and if you don't want them you need to let me know and return them ASAP unworn with box and dust bag and heel taps_.
> 
> Funny thing, when she bought the shoes I looked up her items for sale on ebay and there was nothing, but when I googled her ebay name it came up with a store on eBay US - and she's primarily a reseller of Louboutins, which is perfectly OK with me but she should know the designer well enough to know that my shoes are authentic.
> 
> Before buying she'd been making lowball offers for weeks and weeks (even though it was a BIN listing without BO) and I almost blocked her but then forget.  So I'm a little concerned now that she may be a bait and switch buyer.  The style I sold was heavily copied back when it was first released so ...
> 
> Anything I could do to prepare myself for a problem? Or just forget about it for now and hope all goes well?
> Thanks!


I don't think there's much to do to prepare.

She may have been testing you; may not realize that Google is one's friend or she may just not be sure of authenticity of the shoes.

Keep notes of her selling ID and previous sales and history to be used if needed. (Is the selling ID on which she sold items the same as that used to buy? If so, that makes things easier and is a good thing in the event she either accuses you of selling fakes or if she does a switch. There are back door ways to find her purchase if she bought fakes of the same style.)


----------



## Straight-Laced

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think there's much to do to prepare.
> 
> She may have been testing you; may not realize that Google is one's friend or she may just not be sure of authenticity of the shoes.
> 
> Keep notes of her selling ID and previous sales and history to be used if needed. (Is the selling ID on which she sold items the same as that used to buy? If so, that makes things easier and is a good thing in the event she either accuses you of selling fakes or if she does a switch. There are back door ways to find her purchase if she bought fakes of the same style.)


Ok thanks.
Same ID for buying and selling. 
I’ve just checked all of her feedback and from 131 sales and buys she has three false positives plus another carefully worded negative. One of the false positives was from a seller who said she made false claims about the item and they wouldn’t sell to her again.

Anyway, I’ll just sit tight I guess. 
Thanks again BeenBurned - appreciated.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Straight-Laced said:


> Ok thanks.
> Same ID for buying and selling.
> I’ve just checked all of her feedback and from 131 sales and buys she has three false positives plus another carefully worded negative. One of the false positives was from a seller who said she made false claims about the item and they wouldn’t sell to her again.
> 
> Anyway, I’ll just sit tight I guess.
> Thanks again BeenBurned - appreciated.


Good luck!


----------



## doloresmia

OK, i did a search and generally believe I might be out of luck, but any other ideas helpful....

I bought an H scarf from France two weeks ago. The tracking shows it was delivered this morning by USPS. Since it didn’t come to me and I was at the delivery address, I requested a proof of purchase. The Proof of Purchase signature is not mine, the address, scribbled looks like mine. Knocked on a few neighbor’s doors to see if they accidentally signed for something, and either not home or no package. The name is not one I recognize nor did the people who answered their doors

Called USPS, and they said they would try to call the mail carrier, but I don’t have a lot of faith in that.

Unless someone notices they have an Hermes scarf that isn’t theirs and returns it back to USPS or is in my neighborhood and gives it to me, do I have any options with eBay or PayPal or CC?

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

doloresmia said:


> OK, i did a search and generally believe I might be out of luck, but any other ideas helpful....
> 
> I bought an H scarf from France two weeks ago. The tracking shows it was delivered this morning by USPS. Since it didn’t come to me and I was at the delivery address, I requested a proof of purchase. The Proof of Purchase signature is not mine, the address, scribbled looks like mine. Knocked on a few neighbor’s doors to see if they accidentally signed for something, and either not home or no package. The name is not one I recognize nor did the people who answered their doors
> 
> Called USPS, and they said they would try to call the mail carrier, but I don’t have a lot of faith in that.
> 
> Unless someone notices they have an Hermes scarf that isn’t theirs and returns it back to USPS or is in my neighborhood and gives it to me, do I have any options with eBay or PayPal or CC?
> 
> Thank you!


Unless the total cost to you (including shipping) was $750 or more), all that would be needed for the seller's protection would be tracking showing delivery to your zip code. (SC is only required for seller protection for $750+.)

Does the delivery scan show that it was delivered to your zip code?


----------



## doloresmia

BeenBurned said:


> Unless the total cost to you (including shipping) was $750 or more), all that would be needed for the seller's protection would be tracking showing delivery to your zip code. (SC is only required for seller protection for $750+.)
> 
> Does the delivery scan show that it was delivered to your zip code?



Unfortunately, the proof of purchase lists the correct zip code... am I down to hoping that whoever signed for the package will realize it was not addressed to them or their address. Or maybe they open it and realize it isn’t anything they would have bought.

this neighborhood has a lot of elderly non-native speakers, so I still have some hope maybe...

ugh, it was my bit of retail therapy to deal with grief.


----------



## BeenBurned

doloresmia said:


> Unfortunately, the proof of purchase lists the correct zip code... am I down to hoping that whoever signed for the package will realize it was not addressed to them or their address. Or maybe they open it and realize it isn’t anything they would have bought.
> 
> this neighborhood has a lot of elderly non-native speakers, so I still have some hope maybe...
> 
> ugh, it was my bit of retail therapy to deal with grief.


I'm sorry for your loss. 

Hopefully, whoever signed is honest. 

I'd stay on top of USPS. if you didn't call your local post office (as opposed to the 1-800 number), call the local one, speak to the postmaster (supervisor) and have him/her check the GPS to see where it was delivered. 

If you need help finding the direct phone number, send me a PM and I can help. I'll need your zip code (privately).


----------



## doloresmia

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Hopefully, whoever signed is honest.
> 
> I'd stay on top of USPS. if you didn't call your local post office (as opposed to the 1-800 number), call the local one, speak to the postmaster (supervisor) and have him/her check the GPS to see where it was delivered.
> 
> If you need help finding the direct phone number, send me a PM and I can help. I'll need your zip code (privately).



HUGS!!!! GPS was the magic word so to speak. The post office saw it had been delivered to an address similar, but about 1/2 mile away. I bundled my father into the car, we went to find the errant package. Very nice family, didn’t speak any English, my dad did all the talking.... and they had the package since yesterday but didn’t know what to do with it. I am sooooo happy!

To be clear, the Post Office was sending a supervisor to the address and not sure they would have condoned our going in search of package on our own. It all worked out though.


----------



## holiday123

doloresmia said:


> HUGS!!!! GPS was the magic word so to speak. The post office saw it had been delivered to an address similar, but about 1/2 mile away. I bundled my father into the car, we went to find the errant package. Very nice family, didn’t speak any English, my dad did all the talking.... and they had the package since yesterday but didn’t know what to do with it. I am sooooo happy!
> 
> To be clear, the Post Office was sending a supervisor to the address and not sure they would have condoned our going in search of package on our own. It all worked out though.


Same happened to me a couple month's ago. Package delivered, but not to me. I went into PO and had them pull GPS. Postmaster could see exact address it was delivered. They sent the carrier to the house to collect the package and deliver to me. The Postmaster said if they were unsuccessful in recovering the package that I could file an insurance claim because the GPS coordinates showed it was not delivered to my address.  Luckily the people at the address had the package, unopened. Glad to hear you got your package too!


----------



## doloresmia

holiday123 said:


> Same happened to me a couple month's ago. Package delivered, but not to me. I went into PO and had them pull GPS. Postmaster could see exact address it was delivered. They sent the carrier to the house to collect the package and deliver to me. The Postmaster said if they were unsuccessful in recovering the package that I could file an insurance claim because the GPS coordinates showed it was not delivered to my address.  Luckily the people at the address had the package, unopened. Glad to hear you got your package too!



I am so amazed that USPS can use GPS to tell where a package was left.... and the next step really should be to tell the postal worker they are delivering to the wrong location!


----------



## holiday123

doloresmia said:


> I am so amazed that USPS can use GPS to tell where a package was left.... and the next step really should be to tell the postal worker they are delivering to the wrong location!


I know. I totally wanted to submit that idea to usps. Put a barcode on the mailbox or front door frame with GPS coordinates that interface with the barcode scan or link the coordinates with informed delivery or something. Like we do in medicine. Scan the patient's wristband, scan the med, if wrong it'll give an error notification. Do not see why usps cannot do the same.


----------



## doloresmia

holiday123 said:


> I know. I totally wanted to submit that idea to usps. Put a barcode on the mailbox or front door frame with GPS coordinates that interface with the barcode scan or link the coordinates with informed delivery or something. Like we do in medicine. Scan the patient's wristband, scan the med, if wrong it'll give an error notification. Do not see why usps cannot do the same.



They might be able to do something with the package scan vs having to put a barcode on every mail box since they already have GPS implemented. I am sure there is a cost issue somewhere.... and Amazon will come up with a solution first


----------



## Straight-Laced

I haven't heard from my Christian Louboutin buyer who queried the authenticity of my authentic shoes but I've been checking daily to see if she lists the shoes I sold to her.  Nothing yet except another,  new false positive from a buyer saying seller won't respond to queries about the whereabouts of shoes purchased.  And I saw that at least two of her listings - one active, one completed - are highly dubious and almost certainly fakes.
This is a dishonest seller/buyer but I guess Ebay's OK with it because she's doing her buying and selling there so the money go round is working well for them.


----------



## threadbender

I haven't been using EBay much lately. I was on there today and was going to look up the ID history of a seller. Have they removed that capability? Or, is it in a different place?
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

threadbender said:


> I haven't been using EBay much lately. I was on there today and was going to look up the ID history of a seller. Have they removed that capability? Or, is it in a different place?
> Thank you!


It looks like they did that about a month or so ago. I haven't found an easy way to check it since the change.


----------



## threadbender

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like they did that about a month or so ago. I haven't found an easy way to check it since the change.


Thank you. That stinks.


----------



## whateve

I have an item I sold that is probably lost in the USPS system. It was first class so not insured. It was shipped on March 3 and hasn't moved since March 4, when it was at the first distribution center. I have a person from USPS trying to get more information. At what point do I refund (I'm thinking Monday), and how do I do that so I don't get a defect and get my FVF fees back?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have an item I sold that is probably lost in the USPS system. It was first class so not insured. It was shipped on March 3 and hasn't moved since March 4, when it was at the first distribution center. I have a person from USPS trying to get more information. At what point do I refund (I'm thinking Monday), and how do I do that so I don't get a defect and get my FVF fees back?


Are you sure that the buyer didn't get it without a scan? (Did the buyer contact you?)


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> I have an item I sold that is probably lost in the USPS system. It was first class so not insured. It was shipped on March 3 and hasn't moved since March 4, when it was at the first distribution center. I have a person from USPS trying to get more information. At what point do I refund (I'm thinking Monday), and how do I do that so I don't get a defect and get my FVF fees back?


I had that happen once,  I stayed in touch with my buyer and luckily they were patient.  It took about 3 weeks but the post office eventually found it.  I actually called the distribution center of the last scan trying to shake the package loose.  Good luck!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure that the buyer didn't get it without a scan? (Did the buyer contact you?)


The buyer did contact me right when I was about to call the post office to see what happened. She seems very nice. I don't think she is scamming me. Even if she is, she deserves a refund if it doesn't get scanned.


Luvpurplepurses said:


> I had that happen once,  I stayed in touch with my buyer and luckily they were patient.  It took about 3 weeks but the post office eventually found it.  I actually called the distribution center of the last scan trying to shake the package loose.  Good luck!


Thanks! I haven't brought up the idea of a refund with my buyer yet. I hope she's patient. I imagine she could already open a not received claim and win.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The buyer did contact me right when I was about to call the post office to see what happened. She seems very nice. I don't think she is scamming me. Even if she is, she deserves a refund if it doesn't get scanned.
> 
> Thanks! I haven't brought up the idea of a refund with my buyer yet. I hope she's patient. I imagine she could already open a not received claim and win.


I've also had it happen (more than once) and I've asked the buyer(s) to give it a bit more time. In cases where there wasn't an eventual delivery scan, I've refunded. In other instances, having called the post office seemed to do something to make movement and items got delivered.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I've also had it happen (more than once) and I've asked the buyer(s) to give it a bit more time. In cases where there wasn't an eventual delivery scan, I've refunded. In other instances, having called the post office seemed to do something to make movement and items got delivered.


I mentioned to the person I talked to at the post office about how things seems to start moving after I've called, and she said she notices that happens when she hasn't even done anything yet! I confirmed with her that some of those things that look like scans are computer generated and aren't really scans, like the one that says "in transit to next facility." 

I'm still not sure how to do the refund. What I've done in the past is refund through paypal, and then do a cancellation through ebay. I'd had to pick buyer request in order to get my fees back and not get a defect. I don't know if I get a defect if she opens an INR claim.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I mentioned to the person I talked to at the post office about how things seems to start moving after I've called, and she said she notices that happens when she hasn't even done anything yet! I confirmed with her that some of those things that look like scans are computer generated and aren't really scans, like the one that says "in transit to next facility."
> 
> I'm still not sure how to do the refund. What I've done in the past is refund through paypal, and then do a cancellation through ebay. I'd had to pick buyer request in order to get my fees back and not get a defect. I don't know if I get a defect if she opens an INR claim.


The midnight 00:00 hours scans are computer generated. 

Even if she opens INR, as long as you issue the refund without the case escalating, you don't get a defect. I think you can issue the refund either through ebay or PP and you'll get your fee credit since the PP transaction is linked to the ebay one. 

I've found that refunding through PP saves you some money on tax. (Remember the case where I issued a partial refund through ebay and PP took more tax from me than had been paid? It ended up being credited but I had to fight for it. Yet another partial refund done through paypal worked in my favor.) I'm not sure how a full refund would work. But just to be safe, I'd do it through PP.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The midnight 00:00 hours scans are computer generated.
> 
> Even if she opens INR, as long as you issue the refund without the case escalating, you don't get a defect. I think you can issue the refund either through ebay or PP and you'll get your fee credit since the PP transaction is linked to the ebay one.
> 
> I've found that refunding through PP saves you some money on tax. (Remember the case where I issued a partial refund through ebay and PP took more tax from me than had been paid? It ended up being credited but I had to fight for it. Yet another partial refund done through paypal worked in my favor.) I'm not sure how a full refund would work. But just to be safe, I'd do it through PP.


The last time I refunded, I didn't get my fees back automatically.


----------



## houseof999

What is a defect/ding and how do I know is there's any on my account? I tried to find it but was unable to. My feedback is 100%. Is feedback rating an indicator? So a seller with 98% feedback had gotten a few dings? Can someone explain how this works please?


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> What is a defect/ding and how do I know is there's any on my account? I tried to find it but was unable to. My feedback is 100%. Is feedback rating an indicator? So a seller with 98% feedback had gotten a few dings? Can someone explain how this works please?


Go to your "Seller Dashboard." All the different categories show on which you're evaluated. if you click the arrows, it gives more details.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> What is a defect/ding and how do I know is there's any on my account? I tried to find it but was unable to. My feedback is 100%. Is feedback rating an indicator? So a seller with 98% feedback had gotten a few dings? Can someone explain how this works please?


Feedback isn't a factor in dinging your account. I have a defect for canceling an order. I think you can get defects for canceling for any reason other than buyer request or problem with buyer's address, or for allowing a return request to be escalated and then having it decided against you, or for possibly not shipping on time.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have an item I sold that is probably lost in the USPS system. It was first class so not insured. It was shipped on March 3 and hasn't moved since March 4, when it was at the first distribution center. I have a person from USPS trying to get more information. At what point do I refund (I'm thinking Monday), and how do I do that so I don't get a defect and get my FVF fees back?





BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure that the buyer didn't get it without a scan? (Did the buyer contact you?)





Luvpurplepurses said:


> I had that happen once,  I stayed in touch with my buyer and luckily they were patient.  It took about 3 weeks but the post office eventually found it.  I actually called the distribution center of the last scan trying to shake the package loose.  Good luck!





whateve said:


> The buyer did contact me right when I was about to call the post office to see what happened. She seems very nice. I don't think she is scamming me. Even if she is, she deserves a refund if it doesn't get scanned.
> 
> Thanks! I haven't brought up the idea of a refund with my buyer yet. I hope she's patient. I imagine she could already open a not received claim and win.





BeenBurned said:


> I've also had it happen (more than once) and I've asked the buyer(s) to give it a bit more time. In cases where there wasn't an eventual delivery scan, I've refunded. In other instances, having called the post office seemed to do something to make movement and items got delivered.


An update on my missing package. The previous last scan was on March 4. My buyer has been wonderfully patient during all of this. I had offered to refund her two days ago but she said she still had hopes and wanted to wait. I've called my local post office several times over the last week. I also signed up for alerts from the post office for that particular tracking number. After several days, my contact at the post office said she discovered that the package had been sent to another distribution center that wasn't showing up in the public scans. She had a contact at that distribution center and she was going to contact her to search for the package. It took a few days because her contact worked nights but this morning the tracking has started moving again. I really didn't think there was any hope. I truly doubt that the package would have moved if there hadn't been any intervention. I'm very lucky that I've had an amazing buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> An update on my missing package. The previous last scan was on March 4. My buyer has been wonderfully patient during all of this. I had offered to refund her two days ago but she said she still had hopes and wanted to wait. I've called my local post office several times over the last week. I also signed up for alerts from the post office for that particular tracking number. After several days, my contact at the post office said she discovered that the package had been sent to another distribution center that wasn't showing up in the public scans. She had a contact at that distribution center and she was going to contact her to search for the package. It took a few days because her contact worked nights but this morning the tracking has started moving again. I really didn't think there was any hope. I truly doubt that the package would have moved if there hadn't been any intervention. I'm very lucky that I've had an amazing buyer.


If you get a late shipment/delivery ding, you can call ebay and get it removed. When they see that it was shipped on time and that the tardiness is USPS's fault, they should remove it. (They can see that you'd shipped and it was in USPS control at the time it went off the radar.)


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> An update on my missing package. The previous last scan was on March 4. My buyer has been wonderfully patient during all of this. I had offered to refund her two days ago but she said she still had hopes and wanted to wait. I've called my local post office several times over the last week. I also signed up for alerts from the post office for that particular tracking number. After several days, my contact at the post office said she discovered that the package had been sent to another distribution center that wasn't showing up in the public scans. She had a contact at that distribution center and she was going to contact her to search for the package. It took a few days because her contact worked nights but this morning the tracking has started moving again. I really didn't think there was any hope. I truly doubt that the package would have moved if there hadn't been any intervention. I'm very lucky that I've had an amazing buyer.


I'm really glad that it worked out for you.  I think constant follow up is the key otherwise they don't care.


----------



## eherget

This is my first time buying bags on ebay, and I was just wondering if I got a good price lol.  I bought two Chloe small tess bags (from the same seller) for $500 and $550 respectively, both NWT (total: $1050+tax).  They were listed for about $1000 and $1200 respectively. Is this a bargain? Or is that expensive for ebay?


----------



## Narnanz

Has anyone  noticed in their My purchases that the shipping delivery information cant be opened.  either by  the full purchase list or view item details. The shipping pulldown thingy is not there.
Or is it just me!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Has anyone  noticed in their My purchases that the shipping delivery information cant be opened.  either by  the full purchase list or view item details. The shipping pulldown thingy is not there.
> Or is it just me!


According to conversations @ksuromax has had when she tried to make a purchase, all shipping is now going through eBay's global shipping program.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> According to conversations @ksuromax has had when she tried to make a purchase, all shipping is now going through eBay's global shipping program.


Cool bananas...found out it working for me now...must have a been a glitch or I didnt refresh or something.
Still a pain.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Cool bananas...found out it working for me now...must have a been a glitch or I didnt refresh or something.
> Still a pain.


Does it shows global shipping?


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Does it shows global shipping?


only if you go to order details and theres a pulldown menu thats says shipping details...shows where it been and where its at. Just not showing up on the full list of purchases anymore.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> According to conversations @ksuromax has had when she tried to make a purchase, all shipping is now going through eBay's global shipping program.


Doesn't that depend on sellers opting in? Are they not allowing sellers to ship on their own if they want to?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Doesn't that depend on sellers opting in? Are they not allowing sellers to ship on their own if they want to?


@ksuromax is in the UAE and she said that there are restrictions now re: shipping to the UAE even if the seller says worldwide. She was working to purchase from a seller until that came up, the seller didn't know either until ksuro went to pay. So my assumption is that the seller had another method of shipping which over-ridden by eBay. Am I right Ksuro?  ETA: Maybe it's only for international shipping? Don't know.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax is in the UAE and she said that there are restrictions now re: shipping to the UAE even if the seller says worldwide. She was working to purchase from a seller until that came up, the seller didn't know either until ksuro went to pay. So my assumption is that the seller had another method of shipping which over-ridden by eBay. Am I right Ksuro?  ETA: Maybe it's only for international shipping? Don't know.


GSP has always been just international shipping. Sellers have always been responsible for domestic shipping. It's probably a covid-19 change because in some places the local post office has shut down. The GSP people can choose a different delivery service than the seller used domestically. I wonder if they've cut down on the number of countries they ship to due to covid-19 shutdowns.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> GSP has always been just international shipping. Sellers have always been responsible for domestic shipping. It's probably a covid-19 change because in some places the local post office has shut down. The GSP people can choose a different delivery service than the seller used domestically. I wonder if they've cut down on the number of countries they ship to due to covid-19 shutdowns.


Seems like it. I'm not sure the sellers can currently choose another option for international shipping, it didn't sound like it based on what @ksuromax said. I'm sure she'll comment when she wakes up...


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Doesn't that depend on sellers opting in? Are they not allowing sellers to ship on their own if they want to?


nope, the Seller cannot amend anything
at least one i was talking to, could not
her our shipping was via USPS, she didn't even know about GSP until i told her


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> GSP has always been just international shipping. Sellers have always been responsible for domestic shipping. It's probably a covid-19 change because in some places the local post office has shut down. The GSP people can choose a different delivery service than the seller used domestically. I wonder if they've cut down on the number of countries they ship to due to covid-19 shutdowns.


i guess so, as some of the Sellers now have a bold red remark that it cannot be shipped to the area, while Seller's own description says 'shipping worldwide', see?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

If a package misses a 'guaranteed delivery' date, who gets zinged for the 5 bucks now?  Is the company still eating it or are they hitting the seller/shipper?

If there are two items (2 orders/listings, single checkout) with different 'guaranteed' dates in a single package that misses both dates, is the buyer eligible for $5 or $10?


----------



## whateve

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> If a package misses a 'guaranteed delivery' date, who gets zinged for the 5 bucks now?  Is the company still eating it or are they hitting the seller/shipper?
> 
> If there are two items (2 orders/listings, single checkout) with different 'guaranteed' dates in a single package that misses both dates, is the buyer eligible for $5 or $10?


Is there such a thing? I shipped something that USPS lost for 2 weeks until they finally found it and delivered it, and I didn't get dinged. My seller dashboard shows that tracking was uploaded on time and validated.


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> If a package misses a 'guaranteed delivery' date, who gets zinged for the 5 bucks now?  Is the company still eating it or are they hitting the seller/shipper?
> 
> If there are two items (2 orders/listings, single checkout) with different 'guaranteed' dates in a single package that misses both dates, is the buyer eligible for $5 or $10?





whateve said:


> Is there such a thing? I shipped something that USPS lost for 2 weeks until they finally found it and delivered it, and I didn't get dinged. My seller dashboard shows that tracking was uploaded on time and validated.


I think this is what she's referring to: 
Buying items with eBay Guaranteed Delivery
And the policy: 
With eBay Guaranteed Delivery, you can narrow down your search results based on how quickly you want an item delivered.

When you buy an item with eBay Guaranteed Delivery, if it doesn’t arrive by the date specified in the listing, we’ll make it right.

*Searching for items with eBay Guaranteed Delivery*
Here’s how to find items that are guaranteed to arrive in a timeframe you select:


Select the *Guaranteed Delivery* option on the left side of the search results page, or use the Guaranteed Delivery toggle on the right side to filter your results.
Choose *1-*, *2-*, *3-*, or *4-day shipping*.
We’ll show you all the items that match your search results.

After you buy an item, we’ll send you an email with your guaranteed delivery date. You’ll also see the delivery date in Purchase history in My eBay and on your order details page.

*What to do if your item doesn’t arrive by the guaranteed delivery date*
If the item you bought with eBay Guaranteed Delivery doesn’t arrive on time, you can tell us by selecting *Let us know* in your confirmation email. Then choose *Report delivery issue* on the order details page.

You can also find your item in your purchase history and select *Report late delivery* from the More actions dropdown menu.

If there’s an issue, you’ll need to let us know within 30 days of the guaranteed delivery date so we can make it right.

*How we’ll make it right*
If something goes wrong, you can select an option to let us know how we can make it right. Depending on the issue, you may be able to:


Receive a $5 voucher to use on a future eBay purchase (if shipping was free)
Get a refund for the shipping cost (if you paid for shipping)
Return the item for free and get a full refund
Let the seller know that you didn’t receive your item
Once you’ve made your choice, you don’t have to do anything else. We’ll process your request right away.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

But WHO pays the $5?  It used to be the company, but there was talk of changing that and taking from the seller.  The seller shipped on time, but it got run through the black hole known as Ybor City and is running late.

I want the $5 (or $10), but I don't really think it's fair for the seller to have to pay it.


----------



## Catbird9

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> But WHO pays the $5?  It used to be the company, but there was talk of changing that and taking from the seller.  The seller shipped on time, but it got run through the black hole known as Ybor City and is running late.
> 
> I want the $5 (or $10), but I don't really think it's fair for the seller to have to pay it.



If the seller shipped on time they won't be charged.
*https://pages.ebay.com/seller-center/shipping/ebay-guaranteed-delivery.html#m22_tb_a1__3*

*"What happens when a delivery does not arrive by its guaranteed date and the seller has met all of the criteria?*
For customers: If a Fast 'N Free item with a guaranteed delivery date arrives late, eBay will make it right for your buyer with one of these options:

Voucher for a future eBay purchase
Free return label if the sellers accepts returns
For sellers: If a Fast 'N Free item arrives late even though you met the stated handling time, eBay will remove any negative or neutral feedback left by the customer regarding late delivery. We will also provide the buyer recompense for their inconvenience."


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Order for two items was placed Saturday morning.

Order Update email received Monday noon saying ''shipped'.  USPS Tracking shows accepted at 4PM Monday.

Purchase History page shows one due today, 4/30 (which didn't happen) and the other due tomorrow, 5/1 even though they both have the same tracking number.  USPS shows the one tracking number due Saturday, 5/2 and 'on time'.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I'm probably a bit late to the party on this one. I've only recently noticed that Paypal no longer refunds fees when you refund a buyer
It's just not on! I've mostly only sold lower value items lately but what if this was an expensive handbag and someone files a SNAD totally unjustly. Do PP still withhold their fees if a refund is given? It's yet another reason to sadly have no faith in selling handbags on EBay!

There are so many situations where it's not the sellers fault. I have twice had bids on the same collection only item for example. The buyer has paid on both occasions then asked me to post it. I've ended up having to refund and PP have kept their fee!  Is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## Catbird9

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm probably a bit late to the party on this one. I've only recently noticed that Paypal no longer refunds fees when you refund a buyer
> It's just not on! I've mostly only sold lower value items lately but what if this was an expensive handbag and someone files a SNAD totally unjustly. Do PP still withhold their fees if a refund is given? It's yet another reason to sadly have no faith in selling handbags on EBay!
> 
> There are so many situations where it's not the sellers fault. I have twice had bids on the same collection only item for example. The buyer has paid on both occasions then asked me to post it. I've ended up having to refund and PP have kept their fee!  Is there anything I can do about this?



This has happened to me, fortunately only on low value sales. Buyer cancelled their purchase and I refunded before shipping. 

PayPal changed their policy. As far as I know there's nothing you can do except increase your prices slightly.


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm probably a bit late to the party on this one. I've only recently noticed that Paypal no longer refunds fees when you refund a buyer
> It's just not on! I've mostly only sold lower value items lately but what if this was an expensive handbag and someone files a SNAD totally unjustly. Do PP still withhold their fees if a refund is given? It's yet another reason to sadly have no faith in selling handbags on EBay!
> 
> There are so many situations where it's not the sellers fault. I have twice had bids on the same collection only item for example. The buyer has paid on both occasions then asked me to post it. I've ended up having to refund and PP have kept their fee!  Is there anything I can do about this?





Catbird9 said:


> This has happened to me, fortunately only on low value sales. Buyer cancelled their purchase and I refunded before shipping.
> 
> PayPal changed their policy. As far as I know there's nothing you can do except increase your prices slightly.


It happened to me once with a $45 item. The buyer asked to cancel before shipping. It happened a few other times when I gave partial refunds or accepted returns. None of the items were particularly expensive. In March Paypal sent me a message that they were temporarily forgoing charging me fees on refunds through April 30 since I had been particularly affected by recent customer behavior. As it happened, I didn't have any returns or cancellations during that period.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm probably a bit late to the party on this one. I've only recently noticed that Paypal no longer refunds fees when you refund a buyer
> It's just not on! I've mostly only sold lower value items lately but what if this was an expensive handbag and someone files a SNAD totally unjustly. Do PP still withhold their fees if a refund is given? It's yet another reason to sadly have no faith in selling handbags on EBay!
> There are so many situations where it's not the sellers fault. I have twice had bids on the same collection only item for example. The buyer has paid on both occasions then asked me to post it. I've ended up having to refund and PP have kept their fee!  Is there anything I can do about this?





Catbird9 said:


> This has happened to me, fortunately only on low value sales. Buyer cancelled their purchase and I refunded before shipping.
> 
> PayPal changed their policy. As far as I know there's nothing you can do except increase your prices slightly.





whateve said:


> It happened to me once with a $45 item. The buyer asked to cancel before shipping. It happened a few other times when I gave partial refunds or accepted returns. None of the items were particularly expensive. In March Paypal sent me a message that they were temporarily forgoing charging me fees on refunds through April 30 since I had been particularly affected by recent customer behavior. As it happened, I didn't have any returns or cancellations during that period.



Catbird, unfortunately putting up my prices won't help if I have to refund. I'm having to pay the buyer money from my own funds to make up the difference of PP charges If I charge more, I'll have to refund more out of my own pocket 

Anyway..........this has just happened again and I'm really getting fed up now, 3rd one this week and through no fault of my own 

Item was advertised as collection only. I asked the buyer when he would collect and he asked for delivery. I don't want to post as it's a bulky heavy item but I gave him a delivery price add on.........upshot, he didn't want to pay for delivery and asked for a refund.

Whateve, do you think I'm within my rights to withhold the amount PP are charging me? Can I just do a partial refund. I don't see why I should keep taking this out of my own pocket


----------



## Catbird9

Mulberrygal said:


> Catbird, unfortunately putting up my prices won't help if I have to refund. I'm having to pay the buyer money from my own funds to make up the difference of PP charges If I charge more, I'll have to refund more out of my own pocket



I see your point but the idea is that not every order would need to be refunded so overall you would come out ahead.






> Anyway..........this has just happened again and I'm really getting fed up now, 3rd one this week and through no fault of my own
> 
> Item was advertised as collection only. I asked the buyer when he would collect and he asked for delivery. I don't want to post as it's a bulky heavy item but I gave him a delivery price add on.........upshot, he didn't want to pay for delivery and asked for a refund.
> 
> Whateve, do you think I'm within my rights to withhold the amount PP are charging me? Can I just do a partial refund. I don't see why I should keep taking this out of my own pocket



I don't think you can, unfortunately. It's not set up that way, it's something you agree to by using the service.

I understand your frustration. I have almost given up selling on eBay and this is one of the reasons.


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Catbird, unfortunately putting up my prices won't help if I have to refund. I'm having to pay the buyer money from my own funds to make up the difference of PP charges If I charge more, I'll have to refund more out of my own pocket
> 
> Anyway..........this has just happened again and I'm really getting fed up now, 3rd one this week and through no fault of my own
> 
> Item was advertised as collection only. I asked the buyer when he would collect and he asked for delivery. I don't want to post as it's a bulky heavy item but I gave him a delivery price add on.........upshot, he didn't want to pay for delivery and asked for a refund.
> 
> Whateve, do you think I'm within my rights to withhold the amount PP are charging me? Can I just do a partial refund. I don't see why I should keep taking this out of my own pocket


You can't do that.


----------



## ksuromax

this is beyond ridiculous!! 
i placed an order on evil bay about a week ago, paid in full, and a few days later the Seller sent me a msg saying that due to current situation their usual shipping option is not available and they are exploring other ways of shipping my parcel to me. Yesterday he said that alternative logistics was also unable to deliver it, and in between i told him, if it's not possible i'm ok to cancel it for now and re-vist again when things clear up. So, yesterday when he said that alternative option was not available either, with apologies he advised that order would be cancelled with immediate refund.
ok, fine.
today i have checked my CC account and i see that my refund is 6.5$ short.
i asked the Seller why, and he sent me screenshot of the refund transaction where in the end of it PayPal fees were deducted from my refund.
WTF?? it was not a dispute, it was not anything that would involve PP at any stage to assist, why on earth they deduct anything from my refund?
it's not a big deal, mere 6.5$, but heck why???
what is if was a big deal??


----------



## Mulberrygal

Catbird9 said:


> I see your point but the idea is that not every order would need to be refunded so overall you would come out ahead.
> I don't think you can, unfortunately. It's not set up that way, it's something you agree to by using the service.
> 
> I understand your frustration. I have almost given up selling on eBay and this is one of the reasons.



I'm only getting rid of a few, low cost items now Catbird and most are collection only so I'm having to pay the fees taken by PP when refunding the buyer
I don't see anything in the T&C's.when I use PP I'm agreeing to them not refunded that fee to me. PP say it's nothing to do with them and between me and the buyer.



whateve said:


> You can't do that.



I've practically given up selling on eBay too. I feel the gain is too small and the hassle too big.

This withholding fees by PP is really infuriating I've had another one this week that's paid for a ollection only item. They live miles away and I know they won't be collecting. It's going to end up costing me money selling in this way, The item is too long for any courier to take.
Buyers just don't read the description.. ....I can't make it any easier. First line reads. COLLECTION ONLY!

What if I start the first line of the listing
COLLECTION ONLY - IF YOU PAY AND CAN'T COLLECT, I RESERVE THE RIGHT TO REFUND ONLY THE AMOUNT I RECEIVE FROM PAYPAL.


----------



## Catbird9

ksuromax said:


> this is beyond ridiculous!!
> i placed an order on evil bay about a week ago, paid in full, and a few days later the Seller sent me a msg saying that due to current situation their usual shipping option is not available and they are exploring other ways of shipping my parcel to me. Yesterday he said that alternative logistics was also unable to deliver it, and in between i told him, if it's not possible i'm ok to cancel it for now and re-vist again when things clear up. So, yesterday when he said that alternative option was not available either, with apologies he advised that order would be cancelled with immediate refund.
> ok, fine.
> today i have checked my CC account and i see that my refund is 6.5$ short.
> i asked the Seller why, and he sent me screenshot of the refund transaction where in the end of it PayPal fees were deducted from my refund.
> WTF?? it was not a dispute, it was not anything that would involve PP at any stage to assist, why on earth they deduct anything from my refund?
> it's not a big deal, mere 6.5$, but heck why???
> what is if was a big deal??



I'm wondering if this seller's terms mention any kind of "restocking fee" in case a buyer requests to cancel an order. Which it sounds like you did...sort of?


----------



## ksuromax

Catbird9 said:


> I'm wondering if this seller's terms mention any kind of "restocking fee" in case a buyer requests to cancel an order. Which it sounds like you did...sort of?


Seller sent me a screen shot, fully refunded 
eBay CS operator suggested it could be due to currency exchange, she said it's indeed 6.5$ less in their records, too.
Anyway, i sent an email to PP, maybe they can enlighten me


----------



## Catbird9

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm only getting rid of a few, low cost items now Catbird and most are collection only so I'm having to pay the fees taken by PP when refunding the buyer
> I don't see anything in the T&C's.when I use PP I'm agreeing to them not refunded that fee to me. PP say it's nothing to do with them and between me and the buyer.
> 
> I've practically given up selling on eBay too. I feel the gain is too small and the hassle too big.
> 
> This withholding fees by PP is really infuriating I've had another one this week that's paid for a ollection only item. They live miles away and I know they won't be collecting. It's going to end up costing me money selling in this way, The item is too long for any courier to take.
> Buyers just don't read the description.. ....I can't make it any easier. First line reads. COLLECTION ONLY!
> 
> What if I start the first line of the listing
> COLLECTION ONLY - IF YOU PAY AND CAN'T COLLECT, I RESERVE THE RIGHT TO REFUND ONLY THE AMOUNT I RECEIVE FROM PAYPAL.



You could put terms in your listing. For example, you could reserve the right to charge a cancellation fee of 3%.

But for Pickup-only sales, maybe consider using Craigslist, Facebook, or another method of selling.

Here is a link to the current PayPal user agreement about how they're keeping the fees when you give a buyer a refund:

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full#refunds-reversals-chargebacks

"If you refund a payment for goods or services, there are no fees to make the refund, but the fees you originally paid as the seller are not returned to you. The amount of the refunded payment will be deducted from your PayPal account."

I guess we should be grateful they're not charging us another fee to make the refund. Yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

ksuromax said:


> this is beyond ridiculous!!
> i placed an order on evil bay about a week ago, paid in full, and a few days later the Seller sent me a msg saying that due to current situation their usual shipping option is not available and they are exploring other ways of shipping my parcel to me. Yesterday he said that alternative logistics was also unable to deliver it, and in between i told him, if it's not possible i'm ok to cancel it for now and re-vist again when things clear up. So, yesterday when he said that alternative option was not available either, with apologies he advised that order would be cancelled with immediate refund.
> ok, fine.
> today i have checked my CC account and i see that my refund is 6.5$ short.
> i asked the Seller why, and he sent me screenshot of the refund transaction where in the end of it PayPal fees were deducted from my refund.
> WTF?? it was not a dispute, it was not anything that would involve PP at any stage to assist, why on earth they deduct anything from my refund?
> it's not a big deal, mere 6.5$, but heck why???
> what is if was a big deal??





Catbird9 said:


> I'm wondering if this seller's terms mention any kind of "restocking fee" in case a buyer requests to cancel an order. Which it sounds like you did...sort of?





ksuromax said:


> Seller sent me a screen shot, fully refunded
> eBay CS operator suggested it could be due to currency exchange, she said it's indeed 6.5$ less in their records, too.
> Anyway, i sent an email to PP, maybe they can enlighten me





Catbird9 said:


> You could put terms in your listing. For example, you could reserve the right to charge a cancellation fee of 3%.
> 
> But for Pickup-only sales, maybe consider using Craigslist, Facebook, or another method of selling.
> 
> Here is a link to the current PayPal user agreement about how they're keeping the fees when you give a buyer a refund:
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full#refunds-reversals-chargebacks
> 
> "If you refund a payment for goods or services, there are no fees to make the refund, but the fees you originally paid as the seller are not returned to you. The amount of the refunded payment will be deducted from your PayPal account."
> 
> I guess we should be grateful they're not charging us another fee to make the refund. Yet.


There's NO REASON why you shouldn't receive a refund of every cent you paid. You bought the item, paid for it and because of the seller's (BS) lack of inability to ship, you canceled. 

I don't think "restocking fees" are ebay legal any longer and for full refunds, YOU should get your full payment but it costs the seller the paypal fee. The seller shouldn't be retaining any fee that is HER cost of doing business! 

I'm not even sure why the seller can't ship by "their usual shipping option." I've sold quite a few items during the quarantine and USPS is still working, still shipping and still delivering. Some of my items were picked up at my home and for others, I was happy to take a "field trip" so I took them to the post office. I've seen some delays with items taking up to a few days longer to be delivered and I've also seen fewer interim scans. But otherwise, there have been no issues. 

Although I don't ship by UPS or Fedex, I've also received items from them so I call BS on your seller.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> There's NO REASON why you shouldn't receive a refund of every cent you paid. You bought the item, paid for it and because of the seller's (BS) lack of inability to ship, you canceled.
> 
> I don't think "restocking fees" are ebay legal any longer and for full refunds, YOU should get your full payment but it costs the seller the paypal fee. The seller shouldn't be retaining any fee that is HER cost of doing business!
> 
> I'm not even sure why the seller can't ship by "their usual shipping option." I've sold quite a few items during the quarantine and USPS is still working, still shipping and still delivering. Some of my items were picked up at my home and for others, I was happy to take a "field trip" so I took them to the post office. I've seen some delays with items taking up to a few days longer to be delivered and I've also seen fewer interim scans. But otherwise, there have been no issues.
> 
> Although I don't ship by UPS or Fedex, I've also received items from them so I call BS on your seller.


Her order was international. It's possible that some of the international options aren't available due to covid-19.

And I bet that the currency exchange is the reason for the difference.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Her order was international. It's possible that some of the international options aren't available due to covid-19.
> 
> And I bet that the currency exchange is the reason for the difference.


i suspect that, too, but i still do not understand why this works this way? there's an amount i paid in local currency, and it's reflected in eBay system, why the same amount is refunded back?
just for argument sake, if, e.g. the currency rate increased overnight, would that have resulted in refunding me more than i actually paid??
i don't think so


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Her order was international. It's possible that some of the international options aren't available due to covid-19.
> 
> And I bet that the currency exchange is the reason for the difference.


I didn't realize it was international but I still don't think an honorable seller would keep funds and not make a buyer whole when the buyer did nothing wrong and isn't responsible for the cancellation. (Even if the buyer requested to cancel, the reason was because the seller claimed she couldn't ship. How is that fair to the buyer?)


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think "restocking fees" are ebay legal any longer



You're right, I didn't know that.

Sellers can charge a "handling fee" as part of their shipping charge, though.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> You're right, I didn't know that.
> 
> Sellers can charge a "handling fee" as part of their shipping charge, though.


Yup, it's built in.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Order for two items was placed Saturday morning.
> 
> Order Update email received Monday noon saying ''shipped'.  USPS Tracking shows accepted at 4PM Monday.
> 
> Purchase History page shows one due today, 4/30 (which didn't happen) and the other due tomorrow, 5/1 even though they both have the same tracking number.  USPS shows the one tracking number due Saturday, 5/2 and 'on time'.



I could have claimed the $5, but the other one came in on time.  Didn't feel it was worth it, so I passed.



Catbird9 said:


> PayPal changed their policy. As far as I know there's nothing you can do except increase your prices slightly.



Keep in mind they are a payment processor.  They processed the payment.  Twice, once to the seller, then again back to the buyer.

For anyone that has a Merchant Account with a CC company, or any of the other newer payment services, how does this work?  Do they also keep the fees?


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Bought a tech thing.  Arrived quick, but I didn't feel it lived up to the description.  Requested Return.  Granted.  Prepaid label supplied.  Packed, shipped, watched tracking.

This is where it gets fun.  Gets to destination city, sits for a day or two.  Tracking shows red '*Alert* - awaiting delivery scan'.   Stays like that for a couple of days, then changes to 'moved, no address'.  Seller not responding to any messages.

Searched through the help pages and found a way to email CS.  Must be new as I don't recall seeing that before.  Sent them a message, included the tracking number and some other information not knowing how long before I'd hear from them.  Within a little over 12 hours, I get a reply that they've issued a full refund.


----------



## nicole0612

I purchased a branded jewelry item from a Los Angeles-based seller for $3250 on April 26, $96.56 of which was from ebay bucks. She was also selling the item on poshmark and seemed to have good reviews, so I thought it was likely to be authentic. I received the item, it was obviously counterfeit visually, and I obtained online authentication to back up my return claim. I submitted for the return through ebay due to "doesn't seem authentic" with the photo showing it was deemed counterfeit and the seller approved my return by the next morning and I shipped it back that day with the return label. 
The seller received my return 2 days ago, and the next day sent me a message which says:
"*We hope this message finds you in great spirit. Thank you for your patience. We have inspected the return, and we would like to keep you informed on the next steps.*
*Our apologies on failing to full-fill your satisfaction with our products. Shortly, a partial refund will be issued to you. eBay will issue the remainder after that.
Thank you again for giving us an opportunity to serve you. Have a stellar week, and take good care!"*
The next day I received a partial refund for $3040 with no explanation of the price difference in what I paid vs the return amount. I assumed that it might be due to paypal fees, and that they may not know that paypal was not refunding seller fees and it was a mistake, so I contacted ebay to see about getting the full amount refunded. Ebay was very cagey and just gave very vague answers. They eventually told me that the seller had made a claim that they had received the item back "damaged or with missing pieces". Of course I did not damage it or not return part of the item, and I only had it for one day waiting for the seller to send me the return label. I asked ebay if the seller has to provide documentation or photos showing the damage/missing parts and the representative said yes. I was shocked, because frankly I am used to hearing on this forum about ebay siding with the buyer unfairly without need for sufficient proof, and this is why I have always felt safe buying on ebay and also why I would never sell an expensive item there. Suddenly things are flipped and they are allowing sellers to only provide partial refunds based on whatever claim they decide to concoct. I asked ebay if there is any appeal process and how this is determined and the representative said that it was based on "a number of factors, and I cannot tell you specifically what happened in your situation, which may include your account activity history if you have a history of returns or claims against you". It was like pulling out teeth, but my best guess is that it is because I have had other return claims in the past (all returns due to being counterfeit with authentication proof provided) and maybe a computer algorithm showed this as an anomaly. In the past, I have used ebay to find rare or discontinued items because I figured that if it was counterfeit I would be approved to return it and get a refund, and I would only be out the money I paid for a few weeks until the refund came. Now it seems that it is much more risky to buy on ebay. *I asked if there was a cap to the amount a seller can withhold from the refund when there is documentation that it is counterfeit and the representative said the seller can withhold up to 50%!* So now I certainly will not buy on ebay other than from huge sellers who are virtually guaranteed to be authentic or who have enough at stake in their business to issue a refund if there is a legitimate issue. On one hand I feel very lucky that the seller did not withhold 50% of what I paid! 
Now I wonder what to do next. I paid with paypal, so do I dispute the original ebay purchase to try to get the full amount back? Or would that put into dispute the $3040 refund that I already received? I know that paypal cases can take weeks to resolve and are much more complicated, but I don't really have experience with paypal chargeback ins and outs. I have the impression that they weigh out both sides, so if the seller did damage the item, maybe they would win the case and my entire payment would be gone including the $3040 that I already was refunded by ebay? Do I just accept that I am out a bit of money, take it as a lesson learned and leave bad feedback for the seller to warn others? Since there was a return case involved, how would I word the feedback to warn others of the counterfeit item without the feedback being removed?
Of course I have tried to reach out to the seller, but while they were very responsive before the purchase, they have ignored my messages over the past 2 days.
Thanks.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ladies I could really use your perspective here. I won an auction last Sunday for 2 vintage Dooney bags. Here is the link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAGS-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY-COGNAC-LEA/362984726258?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
I paid for them later on Sunday. And got them Thursday morning, which, props to the USPS, from OR to NJ.
Catbird9 kindly authenticated. Here are my pics :
Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
I was attracted to the color of the bags as seen in the pics of the listing! I could tell the pics were taken in bright light and would not be quite that bright in real life. But I was expecting a somewhat dark orange and a softer yellow bag. I noticed the listing said lighter and darker cognac, but it never occurred to me to ask the seller to clarify if the the photos were accurate. I just thought potato, _potato!  _
So you ladies sell. A lot. Since I would not have bid on this lot if I had known the Equestrian bag was a light caramel tan as opposed to something in the yellow, doI have a right to ask for return of the yellow bag or the sienna, as I call it? As the color is way off from the pics? I bid on these bags because of their color. Well and of course, I was interested in Dooneys.
Side note - the seller added a third small bag that was not included in the listing. The box came crammed with the three bags, no wrapping, no invoice, no note, no anything. So I have no idea if it is a mistake or a bonus. In a dialogue I will bring this up with seller up front. If they supply a label I will return it.
I respect your opinions and would like to hear them. TIA


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased a branded jewelry item from a Los Angeles-based seller for $3250 on April 26, $96.56 of which was from ebay bucks. She was also selling the item on poshmark and seemed to have good reviews, so I thought it was likely to be authentic. I received the item, it was obviously counterfeit visually, and I obtained online authentication to back up my return claim. I submitted for the return through ebay due to "doesn't seem authentic" with the photo showing it was deemed counterfeit and the seller approved my return by the next morning and I shipped it back that day with the return label.
> The seller received my return 2 days ago, and the next day sent me a message which says:
> "*We hope this message finds you in great spirit. Thank you for your patience. We have inspected the return, and we would like to keep you informed on the next steps.*
> *Our apologies on failing to full-fill your satisfaction with our products. Shortly, a partial refund will be issued to you. eBay will issue the remainder after that.*
> *Thank you again for giving us an opportunity to serve you. Have a stellar week, and take good care!"*
> The next day I received a partial refund for $3040 with no explanation of the price difference in what I paid vs the return amount. I assumed that it might be due to paypal fees, and that they may not know that paypal was not refunding seller fees and it was a mistake, so I contacted ebay to see about getting the full amount refunded. Ebay was very cagey and just gave very vague answers. They eventually told me that the seller had made a claim that they had received the item back "damaged or with missing pieces". Of course I did not damage it or not return part of the item, and I only had it for one day waiting for the seller to send me the return label. I asked ebay if the seller has to provide documentation or photos showing the damage/missing parts and the representative said yes. I was shocked, because frankly I am used to hearing on this forum about ebay siding with the buyer unfairly without need for sufficient proof, and this is why I have always felt safe buying on ebay and also why I would never sell an expensive item there. Suddenly things are flipped and they are allowing sellers to only provide partial refunds based on whatever claim they decide to concoct. I asked ebay if there is any appeal process and how this is determined and the representative said that it was based on "a number of factors, and I cannot tell you specifically what happened in your situation, which may include your account activity history if you have a history of returns or claims against you". It was like pulling out teeth, but my best guess is that it is because I have had other return claims in the past (all returns due to being counterfeit with authentication proof provided) and maybe a computer algorithm showed this as an anomaly. In the past, I have used ebay to find rare or discontinued items because I figured that if it was counterfeit I would be approved to return it and get a refund, and I would only be out the money I paid for a few weeks until the refund came. Now it seems that it is much more risky to buy on ebay. *I asked if there was a cap to the amount a seller can withhold from the refund when there is documentation that it is counterfeit and the representative said the seller can withhold up to 50%!* So now I certainly will not buy on ebay other than from huge sellers who are virtually guaranteed to be authentic or who have enough at stake in their business to issue a refund if there is a legitimate issue. On one hand I feel very lucky that the seller did not withhold 50% of what I paid!
> Now I wonder what to do next. I paid with paypal, so do I dispute the original ebay purchase to try to get the full amount back? Or would that put into dispute the $3040 refund that I already received? I know that paypal cases can take weeks to resolve and are much more complicated, but I don't really have experience with paypal chargeback ins and outs. I have the impression that they weigh out both sides, so if the seller did damage the item, maybe they would win the case and my entire payment would be gone including the $3040 that I already was refunded by ebay? Do I just accept that I am out a bit of money, take it as a lesson learned and leave bad feedback for the seller to warn others? Since there was a return case involved, how would I word the feedback to warn others of the counterfeit item without the feedback being removed?
> Of course I have tried to reach out to the seller, but while they were very responsive before the purchase, they have ignored my messages over the past 2 days.
> Thanks.


That stinks! It is my understanding that the only sellers that can give partial refunds due to damage are those that offer free returns. So I think you would be safer buying from other sellers that don't.  I have no idea how paypal would handle it. I assume they kept your ebay bucks are part of the damage? You might not be able to get that back no matter what. I'm not even sure you could open a credit card dispute when you aren't disputing the entire transaction.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Ladies I could really use your perspective here. I won an auction last Sunday for 2 vintage Dooney bags. Here is the link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAGS-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY-COGNAC-LEA/362984726258?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> I paid for them later on Sunday. And got them Thursday morning, which, props to the USPS, from OR to NJ.
> Catbird9 kindly authenticated. Here are my pics :
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> I was attracted to the color of the bags as seen in the pics of the listing! I could tell the pics were taken in bright light and would not be quite that bright in real life. But I was expecting a somewhat dark orange and a softer yellow bag. I noticed the listing said lighter and darker cognac, but it never occurred to me to ask the seller to clarify if the the photos were accurate. I just thought potato, _potato! _
> So you ladies sell. A lot. Since I would not have bid on this lot if I had known the Equestrian bag was a light caramel tan as opposed to something in the yellow, doI have a right to ask for return of the yellow bag or the sienna, as I call it? As the color is way off from the pics? I bid on these bags because of their color. Well and of course, I was interested in Dooneys.
> Side note - the seller added a third small bag that was not included in the listing. The box came crammed with the three bags, no wrapping, no invoice, no note, no anything. So I have no idea if it is a mistake or a bonus. In a dialogue I will bring this up with seller up front. If they supply a label I will return it.
> I respect your opinions and would like to hear them.


These days ebay doesn't get involved in disputes. If you claim the color wasn't as described, the seller has to accept the return. If she doesn't and you escalate, I would be very surprised if you didn't win the dispute. I don't believe you can only return part of the purchase, unless this is something you and the seller agree to on the side without involving ebay. Keep in mind that no matter what, the seller will be out money. Paypal keeps their fees when things are refunded. The money the seller paid to ship is also gone. If you claim not as described, the seller also loses the money for you to ship it back. I imagine that the total lost will be at least $30.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> That stinks! It is my understanding that the only sellers that can give partial refunds due to damage are those that offer free returns. So I think you would be safer buying from other sellers that don't.  I have no idea how paypal would handle it. I assume they kept your ebay bucks are part of the damage? You might not be able to get that back no matter what. I'm not even sure you could open a credit card dispute when you are disputing the entire transaction.



Thank you! That is a very helpful tip. With rounding error, I paid about $3250 including $50 shipping, about $100 Ebay bucks and about $100 on top of the ebay bucks not refunded. So the seller withheld about $200 from what I paid. They would have made about $3150 after PayPal fees, and shipping was listed as $50, so maybe they refunded me what they got after PayPal fees -$50 for shipping and $50 for return shipping. That would make the $$ work out to the amount refunded. It sounds like the best and safest plan is to just accept the $100 ebay bucks loss and $100 additional loss and only buy from very well-vetted sellers in the future. I thought the seller was a store, but now I am second guessing that, since I can find an IG page but not a physical store when I search for it.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased a branded jewelry item from a Los Angeles-based seller for $3250 on April 26, $96.56 of which was from ebay bucks. She was also selling the item on poshmark and seemed to have good reviews, so I thought it was likely to be authentic. I received the item, it was obviously counterfeit visually, and I obtained online authentication to back up my return claim. I submitted for the return through ebay due to "doesn't seem authentic" with the photo showing it was deemed counterfeit and the seller approved my return by the next morning and I shipped it back that day with the return label.
> The seller received my return 2 days ago, and the next day sent me a message which says:
> "*We hope this message finds you in great spirit. Thank you for your patience. We have inspected the return, and we would like to keep you informed on the next steps.*
> *Our apologies on failing to full-fill your satisfaction with our products. Shortly, a partial refund will be issued to you. eBay will issue the remainder after that.*
> *Thank you again for giving us an opportunity to serve you. Have a stellar week, and take good care!"*
> The next day I received a partial refund for $3040 with no explanation of the price difference in what I paid vs the return amount. I assumed that it might be due to paypal fees, and that they may not know that paypal was not refunding seller fees and it was a mistake, so I contacted ebay to see about getting the full amount refunded. Ebay was very cagey and just gave very vague answers. They eventually told me that the seller had made a claim that they had received the item back "damaged or with missing pieces". Of course I did not damage it or not return part of the item, and I only had it for one day waiting for the seller to send me the return label. I asked ebay if the seller has to provide documentation or photos showing the damage/missing parts and the representative said yes. I was shocked, because frankly I am used to hearing on this forum about ebay siding with the buyer unfairly without need for sufficient proof, and this is why I have always felt safe buying on ebay and also why I would never sell an expensive item there. Suddenly things are flipped and they are allowing sellers to only provide partial refunds based on whatever claim they decide to concoct. I asked ebay if there is any appeal process and how this is determined and the representative said that it was based on "a number of factors, and I cannot tell you specifically what happened in your situation, which may include your account activity history if you have a history of returns or claims against you". It was like pulling out teeth, but my best guess is that it is because I have had other return claims in the past (all returns due to being counterfeit with authentication proof provided) and maybe a computer algorithm showed this as an anomaly. In the past, I have used ebay to find rare or discontinued items because I figured that if it was counterfeit I would be approved to return it and get a refund, and I would only be out the money I paid for a few weeks until the refund came. Now it seems that it is much more risky to buy on ebay. *I asked if there was a cap to the amount a seller can withhold from the refund when there is documentation that it is counterfeit and the representative said the seller can withhold up to 50%!* So now I certainly will not buy on ebay other than from huge sellers who are virtually guaranteed to be authentic or who have enough at stake in their business to issue a refund if there is a legitimate issue. On one hand I feel very lucky that the seller did not withhold 50% of what I paid!
> Now I wonder what to do next. I paid with paypal, so do I dispute the original ebay purchase to try to get the full amount back? Or would that put into dispute the $3040 refund that I already received? I know that paypal cases can take weeks to resolve and are much more complicated, but I don't really have experience with paypal chargeback ins and outs. I have the impression that they weigh out both sides, so if the seller did damage the item, maybe they would win the case and my entire payment would be gone including the $3040 that I already was refunded by ebay? Do I just accept that I am out a bit of money, take it as a lesson learned and leave bad feedback for the seller to warn others? Since there was a return case involved, how would I word the feedback to warn others of the counterfeit item without the feedback being removed?
> Of course I have tried to reach out to the seller, but while they were very responsive before the purchase, they have ignored my messages over the past 2 days.
> Thanks.


Wow, that's convoluted -- and shocking. 

I wonder if they misunderstood that the return is for counterfeit and not for remorse. You shouldn't be out anything (except possibly the cost of a pro doc stating inauthenticity) in the case of a counterfeit dispute! 

I know that TRS plus sellers can get reimbursed (but I thought it was by ebay and not the buyer) if items aren't returned in their same condition, but again, that wouldn't (IMO) apply in this case. 

I'd try to keep calling until you get someone who understands that you received a fake and not that you sent back a return for remorse reasons. 

(The only other possibility I can think of is that you may not have received a refund of the ebay bucks and the seller expects ebay to give you the equivalent of a merchandise credit for that.)


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Wow, that's convoluted -- and shocking.
> 
> I wonder if they misunderstood that the return is for counterfeit and not for remorse. You shouldn't be out anything (except possibly the cost of a pro doc stating inauthenticity) in the case of a counterfeit dispute!
> 
> I know that TRS plus sellers can get reimbursed (but I thought it was by ebay and not the buyer) if items aren't returned in their same condition, but again, that wouldn't (IMO) apply in this case.
> 
> I'd try to keep calling until you get someone who understands that you received a fake and not that you sent back a return for remorse reasons.
> 
> (The only other possibility I can think of is that you may not have received a refund of the ebay bucks and the seller expects ebay to give you the equivalent of a merchandise credit for that.)



Thank you BB! I will try to call ebay again, that is a good idea. As we know, each representative has their own take on things! I will make sure to be as explicit as possible that it was a counterfeit claim, and see if drilling in that point makes a difference. I explained that previously, but the rep may not have understood. What the rep told me on the phone was that the seller can withhold up to 50% of the return and that “in some cases ebay can make up the difference, but in this case we cannot due to backend factors”. When I asked if she knew what the backend factor was in my case she said no, and that is when she said it was based on possible factors such as account history, return requests, or claims against the buyer, but that she could not say what it was in my case and that it could not be appealed. Pretty wild.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Wow, that's convoluted -- and shocking.
> 
> I wonder if they misunderstood that the return is for counterfeit and not for remorse. You shouldn't be out anything (except possibly the cost of a pro doc stating inauthenticity) in the case of a counterfeit dispute!
> 
> I know that TRS plus sellers can get reimbursed (but I thought it was by ebay and not the buyer) if items aren't returned in their same condition, but again, that wouldn't (IMO) apply in this case.
> 
> I'd try to keep calling until you get someone who understands that you received a fake and not that you sent back a return for remorse reasons.
> 
> (The only other possibility I can think of is that you may not have received a refund of the ebay bucks and the seller expects ebay to give you the equivalent of a merchandise credit for that.)


I'm pretty sure that when a buyer pays with ebay bucks, the seller has no knowledge of that and it doesn't show on her paypal. It used to be that if someone paid with ebay bucks, you couldn't do a partial paypal refund. The only option was to do a complete refund. I remember not being able to give a buyer a partial for this reason, but not knowing they had paid with bucks until ebay told me. 

I don't believe the damage claim that is allowed for TRS plus sellers is paid by ebay. 

I agree, that for a not as described claim, there shouldn't be a damage allowance. Once you claim not as described, it doesn't matter what condition it is when the seller gets it back.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure that when a buyer pays with ebay bucks, the seller has no knowledge of that and it doesn't show on her paypal. It used to be that if someone paid with ebay bucks, you couldn't do a partial paypal refund. The only option was to do a complete refund. I remember not being able to give a buyer a partial for this reason, but not knowing they had paid with bucks until ebay told me.
> 
> I don't believe the damage claim that is allowed for TRS plus sellers is paid by ebay.
> 
> I agree, that for a not as described claim, there shouldn't be a damage allowance. Once you claim not as described, it doesn't matter what condition it is when the seller gets it back.



I requested a callback from eBay customer service, so I’ll update when I hear from them again. Thanks whateve and BB for your help as always!
There is a little over $100 withheld on top of what I paid with eBay bucks, so there is something going on beyond that.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> These days ebay doesn't get involved in disputes. If you claim the color wasn't as described, the seller has to accept the return. If she doesn't and you escalate, I would be very surprised if you didn't win the dispute. I don't believe you can only return part of the purchase, unless this is something you and the seller agree to on the side without involving ebay. Keep in mind that no matter what, the seller will be out money. Paypal keeps their fees when things are refunded. The money the seller paid to ship is also gone. If you claim not as described, the seller also loses the money for you to ship it back. I imagine that the total lost will be at least $30.


I can appreciate she will be out money. What I have a hard time understanding is how some one with that many sales and deals with hand bags would not indicate that the pics do not accurately reflect the actual color of the bags being sold. This is not someone who is selling a few extra items around the house.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I can appreciate she will be out money. What I have a hard time understanding is how some one with that many sales and deals with hand bags would not indicate that the pics do not accurately reflect the actual color of the bags being sold. This is not someone who is selling a few extra items around the house.


I don't know. It may look completely different on her device or in her home.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I don't know. It may look completely different on her device or in her home.


I do appreciate your replies, thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> Ladies I could really use your perspective here. I won an auction last Sunday for 2 vintage Dooney bags. Here is the link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAGS-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY-COGNAC-LEA/362984726258?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> I paid for them later on Sunday. And got them Thursday morning, which, props to the USPS, from OR to NJ.
> Catbird9 kindly authenticated. Here are my pics :
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> I was attracted to the color of the bags as seen in the pics of the listing! I could tell the pics were taken in bright light and would not be quite that bright in real life. But I was expecting a somewhat dark orange and a softer yellow bag. I noticed the listing said lighter and darker cognac, but it never occurred to me to ask the seller to clarify if the the photos were accurate. I just thought potato, _potato!  _
> So you ladies sell. A lot. Since I would not have bid on this lot if I had known the Equestrian bag was a light caramel tan as opposed to something in the yellow, doI have a right to ask for return of the yellow bag or the sienna, as I call it? As the color is way off from the pics? I bid on these bags because of their color. Well and of course, I was interested in Dooneys.
> Side note - the seller added a third small bag that was not included in the listing. The box came crammed with the three bags, no wrapping, no invoice, no note, no anything. So I have no idea if it is a mistake or a bonus. In a dialogue I will bring this up with seller up front. If they supply a label I will return it.
> I respect your opinions and would like to hear them. TIA





whateve said:


> These days ebay doesn't get involved in disputes. If you claim the color wasn't as described, the seller has to accept the return. If she doesn't and you escalate, I would be very surprised if you didn't win the dispute. I don't believe you can only return part of the purchase, unless this is something you and the seller agree to on the side without involving ebay. Keep in mind that no matter what, the seller will be out money. Paypal keeps their fees when things are refunded. The money the seller paid to ship is also gone. If you claim not as described, the seller also loses the money for you to ship it back. I imagine that the total lost will be at least $30.





Lake Effect said:


> I can appreciate she will be out money. What I have a hard time understanding is how some one with that many sales and deals with hand bags would not indicate that the pics do not accurately reflect the actual color of the bags being sold. This is not someone who is selling a few extra items around the house.





whateve said:


> I don't know. It may look completely different on her device or in her home.





Lake Effect said:


> I do appreciate your replies, thank you.


I'm a little late in responding but this is a case and seller where I would definitely open SNAD based on color.

In fact, over the years, I've privately wondered whether this seller is somehow connected to another huge volume seller (also from Oregon) who has a reputation and feedback showing it for not honestly photographing her items and condition being worse than described. 

Just in the last 12 months, your seller has 3 neutral feedbacks for items not being in the condition described. You'd think she'd have learned how important honest disclosure of condition/color/etc. would be! 

Because of that, I think a dispute is in order, assuming you are willing to return the bags. The lighter color bag looks like palomino in her pictures and if those pictures were considerably lighter than IRL, she should have disclosed it.

You will definitely get to return the bags, either with or without the seller voluntarily going along with it.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I requested a callback from eBay customer service, so I’ll update when I hear from them again. Thanks whateve and BB for your help as always!
> There is a little over $100 withheld on top of what I paid with eBay bucks, so there is something going on beyond that.



Here is the update from eBay CS. Whateve, you were correct, they said it was because the seller offers free returns that they are allowed to withhold part of the refund (up to 50%, though that sounds uncommon). I stayed that I was under the impression that for a return for the reason of being counterfeit/SNAD the seller could not withhold part of the refund (per your insights to mention this). The rep, a claims specialist, stated this was not a limitation in allowing a partial refund. I’m not sure if their policies have changed or if the representative was misinformed, she did seem knowledgeable and was a claims specialist that I waited on hold to talk to. I guess it may be best to just accept this loss, but if it can go up to 50% of a refund withheld I will be very hesitant to purchase on eBay again. I expressed this to the CS rep, and she said the best way to avoid this concern is to not buy from sellers who offer free returns and have this option of partial refunds! I am still too uneasy now to consider another big purchase anytime soon though.


----------



## BeenBurned

That's crazy! I'm so sorry because you shouldn't have to lose anything! 

Although it might wear you down, it wouldn't hurt to try getting another CS rep. (We know they flip flop between answers and reasons for what they do depending on how the wind blows.) 

Can you leave feedback or will that be removed too?


----------



## Bales25

nicole0612 said:


> Here is the update from eBay CS. Whateve, you were correct, they said it was because the seller offers free returns that they are allowed to withhold part of the refund (up to 50%, though that sounds uncommon). I stayed that I was under the impression that for a return for the reason of being counterfeit/SNAD the seller could not withhold part of the refund (per your insights to mention this). The rep, a claims specialist, stated this was not a limitation in allowing a partial refund. I’m not sure if their policies have changed or if the representative was misinformed, she did seem knowledgeable and was a claims specialist that I waited on hold to talk to. I guess it may be best to just accept this loss, but if it can go up to 50% of a refund withheld I will be very hesitant to purchase on eBay again. I expressed this to the CS rep, and she said the best way to avoid this concern is to not buy from sellers who offer free returns and have this option of partial refunds! I am still too uneasy now to consider another big purchase anytime soon though.



I'm sorry you're going through this, but this would infuriate me and I would have a very difficult time letting it go.  I would escalate through Paypal or my credit card company because the unethical seller is flat out lying to use this policy not as intended.  It's meant to protect sellers against buyer's returning items not in the same condition as sent (e.g., using the item and then claiming not as described.) I guess the eBay bucks are gone, but I'd want every other penny back.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> These days ebay doesn't get involved in disputes. If you claim the color wasn't as described, the seller has to accept the return. If she doesn't and you escalate, I would be very surprised if you didn't win the dispute. I don't believe you can only return part of the purchase, unless this is something you and the seller agree to on the side without involving ebay. Keep in mind that no matter what, the seller will be out money. Paypal keeps their fees when things are refunded. The money the seller paid to ship is also gone. If you claim not as described, the seller also loses the money for you to ship it back. I imagine that the total lost will be at least $30.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm a little late in responding but this is a case and seller where I would definitely open SNAD based on color.
> 
> In fact, over the years, I've privately wondered whether this seller is somehow connected to another huge volume seller (also from Oregon) who has a reputation and feedback showing it for not honestly photographing her items and condition being worse than described.
> 
> Just in the last 12 months, your seller has 3 neutral feedbacks for items not being in the condition described. You'd think she'd have learned how important honest disclosure of condition/color/etc. would be!
> 
> Because of that, I think a dispute is in order, assuming you are willing to return the bags. The lighter color bag looks like palomino in her pictures and if those pictures were considerably lighter than IRL, she should have disclosed it.
> 
> You will definitely get to return the bags, either with or without the seller voluntarily going along with it.


So I have come to the conclusion that I should just returns the bags. At the end of the day, they are not the color I thought I was getting, and that I was attracted to in the first place. Is there any reason to email the seller directly and explain I want to return them and why or should I just go to my purchase history and hit the *return this item* button and  follow directions (which I would assume would give me the opportunity to say I want to return)?


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> So I have come to the conclusion that I should just returns the bags. At the end of the day, they are not the color I thought I was getting, and that I was attracted to in the first place. Is there any reason to email the seller directly and explain I want to return them and why or should I just go to my purchase history and hit the *return this item* button and  follow directions (which I would assume would give me the opportunity to say I want to return)?


If you are returning for not as described, I feel it is more courteous to reach out to the seller first. If the seller accepts returns for any reason and you are going to claim changed mind, so you would be stuck paying shipping, then I wouldn't feel it was necessary to reach out first.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Here is the update from eBay CS. Whateve, you were correct, they said it was because the seller offers free returns that they are allowed to withhold part of the refund (up to 50%, though that sounds uncommon). I stayed that I was under the impression that for a return for the reason of being counterfeit/SNAD the seller could not withhold part of the refund (per your insights to mention this). The rep, a claims specialist, stated this was not a limitation in allowing a partial refund. I’m not sure if their policies have changed or if the representative was misinformed, she did seem knowledgeable and was a claims specialist that I waited on hold to talk to. I guess it may be best to just accept this loss, but if it can go up to 50% of a refund withheld I will be very hesitant to purchase on eBay again. I expressed this to the CS rep, and she said the best way to avoid this concern is to not buy from sellers who offer free returns and have this option of partial refunds! I am still too uneasy now to consider another big purchase anytime soon though.


That's ridiculous! I can't believe that the rep would actually advise you to avoid sellers who offer free returns! Ebay was forcing sellers to offer free returns in order to get their top rated discount and the incentive was that they could withhold damages. In my opinion, this seller is abusing this policy. Furthermore, it is misleading to buyers who have no idea that this could happen. Buyers are under the impression that free returns means no risk. Many are probably going out of their way to choose these sellers.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> So I have come to the conclusion that I should just returns the bags. At the end of the day, they are not the color I thought I was getting, and that I was attracted to in the first place. Is there any reason to email the seller directly and explain I want to return them and why or should I just go to my purchase history and hit the *return this item* button and  follow directions (which I would assume would give me the opportunity to say I want to return)?





whateve said:


> If you are returning for not as described, I feel it is more courteous to reach out to the seller first. If the seller accepts returns for any reason and you are going to claim changed mind, so you would be stuck paying shipping, then I wouldn't feel it was necessary to reach out first.


See my PM suggestion. That might work to your satisfaction.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> If you are returning for not as described, I feel it is more courteous to reach out to the seller first. If the seller accepts returns for any reason and you are going to claim changed mind, so you would be stuck paying shipping, then I wouldn't feel it was necessary to reach out first.





BeenBurned said:


> See my PM suggestion. That might work to your satisfaction.


Thanks so much to you both for your time and input. I definitely want to take a courteous tone. I may need your help along the way and will certainly let you know how this unfolds.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Bought a tech thing.  Arrived quick, but I didn't feel it lived up to the description.  Requested Return.  Granted.  Prepaid label supplied.  Packed, shipped, watched tracking.
> 
> This is where it gets fun.  Gets to destination city, sits for a day or two.  Tracking shows red '*Alert* - awaiting delivery scan'.   Stays like that for a couple of days, then changes to 'moved, no address'.  Seller not responding to any messages.
> 
> Searched through the help pages and found a way to email CS.  Must be new as I don't recall seeing that before.  Sent them a message, included the tracking number and some other information not knowing how long before I'd hear from them.  Within a little over 12 hours, I get a reply that they've issued a full refund.


Full refund showed up on my CC in a day or so.  Next thing I noticed is that the case is closed.  Then I see USPS tracking shows 'Return To Sender' processed.

Yesterday, I get two messages from the seller ..  replies to the two inquiries I sent asking why they didn't pick up the package.  No answer on that, only stating they have not received it,  they see the 'Return To Sender' and want me to 'check it'.

Today, they item shows up in my mail box.

What am I supposed to do with it now?


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Full refund showed up on my CC in a day or so.  Next thing I noticed is that the case is closed.  Then I see USPS tracking shows 'Return To Sender' processed.
> 
> Yesterday, I get two messages from the seller ..  replies to the two inquiries I sent asking why they didn't pick up the package.  No answer on that, only stating they have not received it,  they see the 'Return To Sender' and want me to 'check it'.
> 
> Today, they item shows up in my mail box.
> 
> What am I supposed to do with it now?


If it's the same one as you sent back (i.e., not a replacement), let the seller know it got to you and if she wants it back, she should send a prepaid shipping label. 

ETA: Since the initial reason for the return was a result of her error, she should deal with the po about the consequential mistake.


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

BeenBurned said:


> If it's the same one as you sent back (i.e., not a replacement), let the seller know it got to you and if she wants it back, she should send a prepaid shipping label.
> 
> ETA: Since the initial reason for the return was a result of her error, she should deal with the po about the consequential mistake.


Chinese seller.  Replies are typical broken English/hard to understand.  Address package was returned to was probably an over seas forwarder/processor.  Same package I sent, never opened, returned by USPS for a bad address.

I don't mind sending it back again if they send another prepaid shipping label ...  with a different return address.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> That's crazy! I'm so sorry because you shouldn't have to lose anything!
> 
> Although it might wear you down, it wouldn't hurt to try getting another CS rep. (We know they flip flop between answers and reasons for what they do depending on how the wind blows.)
> 
> Can you leave feedback or will that be removed too?





Bales25 said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this, but this would infuriate me and I would have a very difficult time letting it go.  I would escalate through Paypal or my credit card company because the unethical seller is flat out lying to use this policy not as intended.  It's meant to protect sellers against buyer's returning items not in the same condition as sent (e.g., using the item and then claiming not as described.) I guess the eBay bucks are gone, but I'd want every other penny back.





whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! I can't believe that the rep would actually advise you to avoid sellers who offer free returns! Ebay was forcing sellers to offer free returns in order to get their top rated discount and the incentive was that they could withhold damages. In my opinion, this seller is abusing this policy. Furthermore, it is misleading to buyers who have no idea that this could happen. Buyers are under the impression that free returns means no risk. Many are probably going out of their way to choose these sellers.



Thank you, yes it is frustrating that the seller is lying and abusing the policy. I’m almost certain they are trying to recoup what they lost through PayPal fees and shipping since that works out to almost the exact amount to the dollar that they withheld from the refund. I can try CS again, it wouldn’t hurt... I would like to leave feedback to warn others, since there is a return/counterfeit case involved how would I word it so that it cannot be removed?


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, yes it is frustrating that the seller is lying and abusing the policy. I’m almost certain they are trying to recoup what they lost through PayPal fees and shipping since that works out to almost the exact amount to the dollar that they withheld from the refund. I can try CS again, it wouldn’t hurt... I would like to leave feedback to warn others, since there is a return/counterfeit case involved how would I word it so that it cannot be removed?


It never hurts (if you have the stamina) to keep calling CS until you get someone who has common sense. 

If the seller (in a counterfeit claim) is able to withhold part of your refund, she probably has the ability to get feedback removed too. But again, it doesn't hurt to leave it. (You might wait for other suggestions on feedback.)
"Seller sold counterfeit item and didn't give full refund-withheld >$100." 

You can also try reporting the seller. I think it would be on the "leave feedback" page. While it might not get your money back, it would (or should) on into the seller's record and if there's a pattern, ebay might act.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> It never hurts (if you have the stamina) to keep calling CS until you get someone who has common sense.
> 
> If the seller (in a counterfeit claim) is able to withhold part of your refund, she probably has the ability to get feedback removed too. But again, it doesn't hurt to leave it. (You might wait for other suggestions on feedback.)
> "Seller sold counterfeit item and didn't give full refund-withheld >$100."
> 
> You can also try reporting the seller. I think it would be on the "leave feedback" page. While it might not get your money back, it would (or should) on into the seller's record and if there's a pattern, ebay might act.



Thank you BB. Yes, I will give it one more try, it won’t hurt. Reporting the seller might make a difference, ebay told me that the free returns + having a clean record were both required for the seller to withhold part of the refund. They were selling another similar item at the same time that I’m fairly sure was also fake (same item, different stone), so I asked CS if the other buyer realized it was fake and filed a claim would that allow me to appeal and possibly win. The rep said maybe, but there was some convoluted complication, namely that it would all have to happen with 30 days (of the purchase ?).


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

> Hello ...,
> 
> Thank you for contacting eBay about the ( ... ) that you purchased. It's good to know that you got refund and I know that you want to know what to do with the item since it was sent back to you.We appreciate your effort for letting us know about it. I'll be glad to tell you what to do next.
> 
> Since we already closed the case on your favor, you just need to wait for your seller to provide you another return label. If they won't do anything, let's say within 72 hours then you can just do whatever you want with the item. Also, don't send the item back at your own expense since it's not your fault that the item was returned to you.
> 
> I trust that this information is helpful. Thank you for contacting eBay and keep safe!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ....
> eBay Customer Support


 


Well FINE then!!!  (I forget who used to say that).


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Well, it's been over a week.  Haven't heard anything there.  Or here.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you BB. Yes, I will give it one more try, it won’t hurt. Reporting the seller might make a difference, ebay told me that the free returns + having a clean record were both required for the seller to withhold part of the refund. They were selling another similar item at the same time that I’m fairly sure was also fake (same item, different stone), so I asked CS if the other buyer realized it was fake and filed a claim would that allow me to appeal and possibly win. The rep said maybe, but there was some convoluted complication, namely that it would all have to happen with 30 days (of the purchase ?).



Update on my counterfeit purchase with only partial refund issued! Wow, the seller just relisted the other item similar to the one I purchased that was authenticated as counterfeit (same model, different color). Now it says “Van Cleef Style” and it is thousands less, of course. She has not posted the one I purchased again, but it may be coming. I was planning to try to call ebay CS again in the morning to see if this makes a difference in the verdict in my situation. The last conversation with CS went similar to the other ones, the representative said that since the seller had a good history on her account that they could not require her to refund me the difference in the partial refund she gave me, and when I asked if it would make a difference if in the future the other item similar to mine was also return for being counterfeit, and the representative said possibly, but only if it was within 30 days of the purchase. I just checked, and today is 31 days after my purchase and she just listed it! I’m sure she knew I would be checking for it. I did leave her negative feedback, which I have not done before, I made it very general and just said “unfortunately, the item was counterfeit”. I checked and she now has 100% positive feedback and my feedback was removed!


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Update on my counterfeit purchase with only partial refund issued! Wow, the seller just relisted the other item similar to the one I purchased that was authenticated as counterfeit (same model, different color). Now it says “Van Cleef Style” and it is thousands less, of course. She has not posted the one I purchased again, but it may be coming. I was planning to try to call ebay CS again in the morning to see if this makes a difference in the verdict in my situation. The last conversation with CS went similar to the other ones, the representative said that since the seller had a good history on her account that they could not require her to refund me the difference in the partial refund she gave me, and when I asked if it would make a difference if in the future the other item similar to mine was also return for being counterfeit, and the representative said possibly, but only if it was within 30 days of the purchase. I just checked, and today is 31 days after my purchase and she just listed it! I’m sure she knew I would be checking for it. I did leave her negative feedback, which I have not done before, I made it very general and just said “unfortunately, the item was counterfeit”. I checked and she now has 100% positive feedback and my feedback was removed!


Wow! Report, report!


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! Report, report!



Already taken down!


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> Already taken down!


Try calling ebay again and stress that the listing was removed as counterfeit and that you want the remainder of your refund. (What do you have to lose?)


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

nicole0612 said:


> I did leave her negative feedback, which I have not done before, I made it very general and just said “unfortunately, *the item was counterfeit*”. I checked and she now has 100% positive feedback and my feedback was removed!


Can't do that.  Be brief and non committal -  'Unsatisfactory Transaction' -  and leave it at that.  Accusations or allegations give them ammunition for removal.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you both!


----------



## BeenBurned

N.M.Nevuhmynd said:


> Can't do that.  Be brief and non committal -  'Unsatisfactory Transaction' -  and leave it at that.  Accusations or allegations give them ammunition for removal.


I don't think that's true. In fact, ebay has told sellers that that type of accusation is the buyer's "opinion" and it (generally) stays. On occasions when it's removed, it's usually the result of a CS person who was sympathetic.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think that's true. In fact, ebay has told sellers that that type of accusation is the buyer's "opinion" and it (generally) stays. On occasions when it's removed, it's usually the result of a CS person who was sympathetic.



CS has been very sympathetic towards this seller!


----------



## resplendent

nicole0612, your ordeal is insane. I tend to be very persistent if I feel I have been unfairly wronged (as you have been), but I would have given up a while ago and called my CC company.

Wouldn't eBay be violating consumer protection laws to withhold refund money on a counterfeit item? You took the additional step to get third-party documented verification that it is counterfeit. Usually that is an expense that is not refunded, and you are the innocent party here.

I truly hope you purchased via PayPal using a credit card. You should NOT back down, contact your credit card issuer if you did, and ask them to intervene. What happens is that they will contact eBay themselves and ask eBay to cooperate...if eBay still won't, they will evaluate your case individually with the evidence you are wiling to send to them, and force eBay's hand. You should ALSO get a refund of your eBay Bucks money--a refund of those are issued in another certificate that you could put towards a different purchase that expires within the same month of generation.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Complete aside and just sharing more stories of caution on 100% "positive feedback" volume sellers.

There was a situation regarding an eBay seller named "mobileshark" (apparently not the same as a brick and mortar store somewhere in California whose Google reviews section has been peppered with complaints about the eBay seller) who recently sold a $1000+ laptop to a buyer. The buyer posted a complaint on a forum to say that it was SNAD--it was sent unprotected and crammed into a tight box; the screen had a large crack whereas it was described as a small surface scratch. When the buyer returned it, the seller (mobileshark) accused him of damaging the laptop.

 --> I found a very similar story as the above, where an expensive item was accused of being swapped, when actually the buyer received it SNAD.

Looking him up on eBay, he also has 100% "positive feedback" (with 197 revised) and also offers Free 30-day Returns.

So it seems that unethical Sellers have figured out this loophole. This particular one in my story seems to mostly sell inexpensive electronics and uses the loophole occasionally on expensive items; I would guess that eBay ends up refunding buyers + seller but they don't care as long as they get all those fees on those little sales.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, I insist on you fighting for a full refund. It is absolutely unethical for eBay to be facilitating these shenanigans...I don't think it is even lawful in Canada & the US.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Can anyone advise me on restocking fees in the UK?  Is it legal for online businesses to deduct fees from refunds?


----------



## nicole0612

resplendent said:


> nicole0612, your ordeal is insane. I tend to be very persistent if I feel I have been unfairly wronged (as you have been), but I would have given up a while ago and called my CC company.
> 
> Wouldn't eBay be violating consumer protection laws to withhold refund money on a counterfeit item? You took the additional step to get third-party documented verification that it is counterfeit. Usually that is an expense that is not refunded, and you are the innocent party here.
> 
> I truly hope you purchased via PayPal using a credit card. You should NOT back down, contact your credit card issuer if you did, and ask them to intervene. What happens is that they will contact eBay themselves and ask eBay to cooperate...if eBay still won't, they will evaluate your case individually with the evidence you are wiling to send to them, and force eBay's hand. You should ALSO get a refund of your eBay Bucks money--a refund of those are issued in another certificate that you could put towards a different purchase that expires within the same month of generation.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Complete aside and just sharing more stories of caution on 100% "positive feedback" volume sellers.
> 
> There was a situation regarding an eBay seller named "mobileshark" (apparently not the same as a brick and mortar store somewhere in California whose Google reviews section has been peppered with complaints about the eBay seller) who recently sold a $1000+ laptop to a buyer. The buyer posted a complaint on a forum to say that it was SNAD--it was sent unprotected and crammed into a tight box; the screen had a large crack whereas it was described as a small surface scratch. When the buyer returned it, the seller (mobileshark) accused him of damaging the laptop.
> 
> --> I found a very similar story as the above, where an expensive item was accused of being swapped, when actually the buyer received it SNAD.
> 
> Looking him up on eBay, he also has 100% "positive feedback" (with 197 revised) and also offers Free 30-day Returns.
> 
> So it seems that unethical Sellers have figured out this loophole. This particular one in my story seems to mostly sell inexpensive electronics and uses the loophole occasionally on expensive items; I would guess that eBay ends up refunding buyers + seller but they don't care as long as they get all those fees on those little sales.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyway, I insist on you fighting for a full refund. It is absolutely unethical for eBay to be facilitating these shenanigans...I don't think it is even lawful in Canada & the US.




I really appreciate your thoughts and advice, thank you. Ebay CS told me that since it is now 31 days, they cannot so anything (I think their limit is 30 days). I paid with PP, but I am inclined to just take the loss at this point because PP will not have a way to get my bucks back, so now there is only ~$100 difference. My concern is that I might be jeopardizing the $3040 refunded amount by going after the other $100. The seller claimed that I damaged the item or didn’t include part of it in the return (ebay would not say which it was!), so I would be stressed that PayPal would side with the seller. Even if it is a 1% chance, I don’t think the stress would be worth it to me. The seller is obviously very savvy on how to maneuver these things. I just wish I could have worded my feedback in a way that it was not removed and could have warned others!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Deleted.


----------



## BeenBurned

chicinthecity777 said:


> Deleted.


I saw the post you deleted and just want to clarify. 

Ebay collects sales taxes on behalf of the states in which buyers live. It has nothing to do with you (or any seller) and is just shown as being collected from the buyer as part of the payment buyers make. (Unfortunately, sellers are still paying PP the 2.9% + $.30 fee to PP on the sales taxes.) 

You don't need to do anything. The buyer owes it and ebay and PP do all the work acting as the agents of the states by collecting it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> I saw the post you deleted and just want to clarify.
> 
> Ebay collects sales taxes on behalf of the states in which buyers live. It has nothing to do with you (or any seller) and is just shown as being collected from the buyer as part of the payment buyers make. (Unfortunately, sellers are still paying PP the 2.9% + $.30 fee to PP on the sales taxes.)
> 
> You don't need to do anything. The buyer owes it and ebay and PP do all the work acting as the agents of the states by collecting it.


I got that in the end. Thank you. My only point on this is the sale didn't theoretically occur in the U.S. as I am not a U.S. seller. The sale shouldn't subject to U.S. sales tax but should subject to import duty and customs. Otherwise, the goods could have been taxed twice. It just doesn't make any sense. If the buyer travel to the UK and buy goods here, they are not subject to U.S. sales tax but when they bring the goods into the U.S., it is subject to import duty. But I am no U.S. tax expert so I don't know for sure.


----------



## whateve

chicinthecity777 said:


> I got that in the end. Thank you. My only point on this is the sale didn't theoretically occur in the U.S. as I am not a U.S. seller. The sale shouldn't subject to U.S. sales tax but should subject to import duty and customs. Otherwise, the goods could have been taxed twice. It just doesn't make any sense. If the buyer travel to the UK and buy goods here, they are not subject to U.S. sales tax but when they bring the goods into the U.S., it is subject to import duty. But I am no U.S. tax expert so I don't know for sure.


I'm in California and I have to pay sales tax even when I buy from a seller in another country. In California, they call it a use tax, so technically it doesn't matter where you bought it, it is where you plan on using it. If I buy things while traveling, I'm supposed to report them on my income tax and pay the use tax of them then. Anything I buy from an international seller is duty free if it is under $800. Over that, I'm paying both sales tax and duty.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> I'm in California and I have to pay sales tax even when I buy from a seller in another country. In California, they call it a use tax, so technically it doesn't matter where you bought it, it is where you plan on using it. If I buy things while traveling, I'm supposed to report them on my income tax and pay the use tax of them then. Anything I buy from an international seller is duty free if it is under $800. Over that, I'm paying both sales tax and duty.


Got it! Thank you for the explanation. I guess you guys are taxed no matter what!


----------



## BeenBurned

chicinthecity777 said:


> Got it! Thank you for the explanation. I guess you guys are taxed no matter what!


You got that right!


----------



## Ebkbay

I live in Canada and usually have my eBay purchases delivered to my sil in Massachusetts.  I have been using PayPal to pay for my purchases for about twenty years.  I have a US dollar Visa credit card which is linked to my PayPal account.  I have made no changes to any of my accounts but, starting about two months ago, PayPal started to apply a conversion fee to the amounts charged. In effect, I now pay for a currency conversion twice.  PayPal is being unresponsive to my concern: why are they applying a conversion fee when the account charged is to a US dollar account.
Have any of my fellow Canadian PayPal users come across this problem and, if so, has it been resolved?


----------



## resplendent

Ebkbay said:


> I live in Canada and usually have my eBay purchases delivered to my sil in Massachusetts.  I have been using PayPal to pay for my purchases for about twenty years.  I have a US dollar Visa credit card which is linked to my PayPal account.  I have made no changes to any of my accounts but, starting about two months ago, PayPal started to apply a conversion fee to the amounts charged. In effect, I now pay for a currency conversion twice.  PayPal is being unresponsive to my concern: why are they applying a conversion fee when the account charged is to a US dollar account.
> Have any of my fellow Canadian PayPal users come across this problem and, if so, has it been resolved?


Hello...I also have accounts and cards on both Canadian and US side.

*Did you check your PayPal Wallet? What is the Primary Currency you have selected for your account?* When making USD transactions, always ensure your wallet says USD. A few *years* ago PayPal changed how they showed this, and made it more hidden.  I like, double or triple-checked which currency I set it to each time when I had only the one PayPal account. Now I have separate PayPal accounts set up.

PayPal's ridiculous about this setup. I remember the days when it used to be that for each transaction, we could select exactly which currency we wanted it to go through with.


----------



## Ebkbay

Thank you for your help.  I did not even know that there was a PayPal “wallet”.  I am still not sure about how to change the currency for that wallet.  When I communicated with PayPal I was told that I would have to speak to someone who would phone me. I never received a call.
I am still puzzled about the change made between April 12 (When there was no conversion fee) and April 22 of this year.  The first “conversion” fee ever was applied to a transaction on April 22 even though I made no changes to my PayPal account or credit card.
I have started to use my Canadian dollar card and have the conversion done by PayPal instead of having a double conversion (once by my bank to buy US dollars and again to PayPal).  It also encourages me to stay away from eBay buying!


----------



## resplendent

@Ebkbay In the PayPal Wallet, under "PayPal Balance", and under "Transfer", under CAD, there should be a "+ Add a Currency" option. In there you can make sure you have USD added. And then you can choose to make it your Primary (but make sure you change it back to CAD if/when you do any CAD transactions.) PayPal charges something like a 3.5% forex rate which is quite high.

[I am looking at the desktop version of PayPal.]


----------



## Ebkbay

Again, many thanks.  I followed your advice and tried to add US dollars as you suggested.  But among a number of currencies I could have added, including Canadian dollars, there was no US dollar choice to make.  I assume, therefore, that the US dollar is already my currency choice.  The mystery continues!


----------



## rutabaga

I ordered a tie for my husband from a German seller and he informed me that the package was returned because the US is not allowing parcels from certain countries. I looked at the Deutsche mail website which stated letters are ok, but only parcels shipped using "premium" mail are allowed. I'm not sure if it's due to reduced international flights, the pandemic, or both. The seller is looking into premium mail, otherwise I may ask him to cancel the transaction.


----------



## MAGJES

Sorry for the long post but I am contemplating my latest ebay purchase and wanted to share the details.

I purchased a designer accessory item recently on ebay listed as NWT. It is considered a htf item and I paid over retail. The listing stated estimated delivery would be 4 to 5 business days and my ebay page listed ....By July 6/7.....as the estimated delivery date which would be  8 days after purchase)
fyi - the item was listed as being in NY and I am on the east coast as well (NC). 
On July 7th the seller still had not shipped so I sent her a message asking when she would ship. This is something I never do but it had now been 9 days since purchase.
She replied that shipping was delayed due to previous looting and was shipping that day then uploaded tracking. It was shipped the next day - July 8th - 10 days after purchase (yes this includes July 4th)
I noticed at that time the package was coming from CA and not NY.  ?
I received Sat - July 11 and it is NWOT not NWT. The accessory box even has a “sticker” on it that says....tag missing.


These are my thoughts.....
*I am pleased with the item but feel a little unsettled about the experience.....again I paid over retail which should have included this tag. I doubt I would have purchased at the same price if I had known the item was NWOT.  
*The seller only shipped after I asked about the item and it arrived almost 2 weeks after purchase.....technically 13 days and this includes July 4th weekend.  FYI -  I purchased a WEEK before July 4th. 
*The item came from CA instead of NY. ...just wanted to mention.

I have no plans on asking for a partial refund due to the missing tag ( I honestly believe the item is not valued at what I originally paid due to this missing tag).  I feel uncomfortable asking for a partial. 
My choices are:
1. Keep 
    .....the problem....overpaid As I did not get what I paid for and will always feel like the seller performed poorly.
2. Return
    ......the problem....the CA address as opposed to the NY address as stated in the listing.

What I have done so far?
I messaged the seller yesterday and asked about the missing tag. It fell on deaf ears. Her reply only stated that this was a htf limited edition Item never to be reproduced again.


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> Sorry for the long post but I am contemplating my latest ebay purchase and wanted to share the details.
> 
> I purchased a designer accessory item recently on ebay listed as NWT. It is considered a htf item and I paid over retail. The listing stated estimated delivery would be 4 to 5 business days and my ebay page listed ....By July 6/7.....as the estimated delivery date which would be  8 days after purchase)
> fyi - the item was listed as being in NY and I am on the east coast as well (NC).
> On July 7th the seller still had not shipped so I sent her a message asking when she would ship. This is something I never do but it had now been 9 days since purchase.
> She replied that shipping was delayed due to previous looting and was shipping that day then uploaded tracking. It was shipped the next day - July 8th - 10 days after purchase (yes this includes July 4th)
> I noticed at that time the package was coming from CA and not NY.  ?
> I received Sat - July 11 and it is NWOT not NWT. The accessory box even has a “sticker” on it that says....tag missing.
> 
> 
> These are my thoughts.....
> *I am pleased with the item but feel a little unsettled about the experience.....again I paid over retail which should have included this tag. I doubt I would have purchased at the same price if I had known the item was NWOT.
> *The seller only shipped after I asked about the item and it arrived almost 2 weeks after purchase.....technically 13 days and this includes July 4th weekend.  FYI -  I purchased a WEEK before July 4th.
> *The item came from CA instead of NY. ...just wanted to mention.
> 
> I have no plans on asking for a partial refund due to the missing tag ( I honestly believe the item is not valued at what I originally paid due to this missing tag).  I feel uncomfortable asking for a partial.
> My choices are:
> 1. Keep
> .....the problem....overpaid As I did not get what I paid for and will always feel like the seller performed poorly.
> 2. Return
> ......the problem....the CA address as opposed to the NY address as stated in the listing.
> 
> What I have done so far?
> I messaged the seller yesterday and asked about the missing tag. It fell on deaf ears. Her reply only stated that this was a htf limited edition Item never to be reproduced again.


Was the item described as NWT or otherwise what you received not as in the listing? If so, you can easily win a return request. It sounds like the address discrepancy your only hesitation about returning? If so, when you file a return case showing the item is not as described, the seller will need to send you a return label through eBay. All you need to do is use this label when you return it and when it is delivered you will receive your refund through eBay eventually.


----------



## MAGJES

nicole0612 said:


> Was the item described as NWT or otherwise what you received not as in the listing? If so, you can easily win a return request. It sounds like the address discrepancy your only hesitation about returning? If so, when you file a return case showing the item is not as described, the seller will need to send you a return label through eBay. All you need to do is use this label when you return it and when it is delivered you will receive your refund through eBay eventually.


Thank you Nicole.  I was hoping the seller would let me return without opening a case (giving her the chance to not have this against her) and in that case would have to depend on her to give me the correct address. That was my initial worry.
...and yes - the item was listed as New with Tags in the listing. The same item was on Fashionphile recently listed as new (but no tag) and the price was lower. I did not mind paying the increased price to get the tag from the ebay seller because you never know if you might want to sell later .....the tag would make a difference in that respect. 
I think I will have to return like you stated by opening a case to handle it without worry.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Thank you Nicole.  I was hoping the seller would let me return without opening a case (giving her the chance to not have this against her) and in that case would have to depend on her to give me the correct address. That was my initial worry.
> ...and yes - the item was listed as New with Tags in the listing. The same item was on Fashionphile recently listed as new (but no tag) and the price was lower. I did not mind paying the increased price to get the tag from the ebay seller because you never know if you might want to sell later .....the tag would make a difference in that respect.
> I think I will have to return like you stated by opening a case to handle it without worry.


The case won't go against the seller as long as she accepts the return.


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> Thank you Nicole.  I was hoping the seller would let me return without opening a case (giving her the chance to not have this against her) and in that case would have to depend on her to give me the correct address. That was my initial worry.
> ...and yes - the item was listed as New with Tags in the listing. The same item was on Fashionphile recently listed as new (but no tag) and the price was lower. I did not mind paying the increased price to get the tag from the ebay seller because you never know if you might want to sell later .....the tag would make a difference in that respect.
> I think I will have to return like you stated by opening a case to handle it without worry.



it is surprising how often items are not as described by the seller isn’t it? It is happened to me several times that items were listed as coming with the paperwork, and then it came without it. I would feel the same about not wanting to pay more for an item that did not have tags as you expected and paid for. It looks like Whateve says you can file a claim without it counting against the seller, so that is probably the safest route.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> The case won't go against the seller as long as she accepts the return.


Thank you whateve for that info.


----------



## BeenBurned

TBH, I wouldn't even worry about the seller getting dinged after her response to your concerns. She did so many things wrong in this transaction -- before selling -- inaccurately describing the item, after your purchase -- not shipping in a timely manner, inaccurate item location, and her attitude and lack of concern when you were nice enough to express your disappointment that you didn't receive a NWT item.

The only way the seller will get a ding is if you have to have ebay step in to resolve the SNAD dispute. 

I'd be interested in seeing the lisitng and looking at the seller's feedback. If you'd rather do it privately, you can PM me. I'm betting this isn't her first rodeo!


----------



## littlerock

My seller and I thought we'd cancel the transaction after tax was applied since it was a considerable amount and price was the reason she was buying my item. I started the ebay "cancel transaction" process. And then struggled with refunding her via paypal trying to figure out all the 'who repays the tax' and all of that weirdness. In the process, my buyer said she wanted the item and not to refund her. The bag is shipped. I trust her. But my ebay sale is pending cancelation still. I uploaded the shipping. Do I call them and ask them to cancel the pending cancellation?

I've never had so much trouble on ebay. I haven't sold in a few years.


----------



## whateve

littlerock said:


> My seller and I thought we'd cancel the transaction after tax was applied since it was a considerable amount and price was the reason she was buying my item. I started the ebay "cancel transaction" process. And then struggled with refunding her via paypal trying to figure out all the 'who repays the tax' and all of that weirdness. In the process, my buyer said she wanted the item and not to refund her. The bag is shipped. I trust her. But my ebay sale is pending cancelation still. I uploaded the shipping. Do I call them and ask them to cancel the pending cancellation?
> 
> I've never had so much trouble on ebay. I haven't sold in a few years.


Definitely call them and tell them you have already shipped and don't want it cancelled.


----------



## cadillacclaire

I have a dilemma: A buyer with zero feedback but an account started in 2018 just bought a very expensive pair of boots from me. Paid by Paypal immediately, but I just have a bad feeling about this as of this morning. I'm afraid it'll turn into an empty box scam or chargeback. Any advice?


----------



## BeenBurned

cadillacclaire said:


> I have a dilemma: A buyer with zero feedback but an account started in 2018 just bought a very expensive pair of boots from me. Paid by Paypal immediately, but I just have a bad feeling about this as of this morning. I'm afraid it'll turn into an empty box scam or chargeback. Any advice?


It's probably fine but since it's the weekend, you don't need to do anything until Monday so hold off shipping in case ebay sees red flags. 

If you look at the PP transaction, does it show "eligible" for seller protection? If so, you have protection as long as shipping is to the address in the transaction. 

How much were the boots, including shipping? If $750 or more, you need to ship with signature confirmation. 

Does the buyer's name in ebay match the buyer's name in the payment? 
Is the buyer location the same as the shipping address?

Again, I don't think you need to worry but you do have the weekend as a cushion.


----------



## cadillacclaire

BeenBurned said:


> It's probably fine but since it's the weekend, you don't need to do anything until Monday so hold off shipping in case ebay sees red flags.
> 
> If you look at the PP transaction, does it show "eligible" for seller protection? If so, you have protection as long as shipping is to the address in the transaction.
> 
> How much were the boots, including shipping? If $750 or more, you need to ship with signature confirmation.
> 
> Does the buyer's name in ebay match the buyer's name in the payment?
> Is the buyer location the same as the shipping address?
> 
> Again, I don't think you need to worry but you do have the weekend as a cushion.


She wanted them shipped asap, which struck me as another red flag. But good idea, I'll absolutely wait until Monday.
PP does show Eligible, and the address and name matches from PP to eBay.
They were $950, so I'll definitely change the shipping to signature required. Did not know that, so thanks!
Any point in taking videos of the packing and shipping, or is that a debunked protection scheme?
Thanks again BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

cadillacclaire said:


> She wanted them shipped asap, which struck me as another red flag. But good idea, I'll absolutely wait until Monday.
> PP does show Eligible, and the address and name matches from PP to eBay.
> They were $950, so I'll definitely change the shipping to signature required. Did not know that, so thanks!
> Any point in taking videos of the packing and shipping, or is that a debunked protection scheme?
> Thanks again BeenBurned!


Many post offices aren't open on weekends. "So sorry. Can't ship till Monday."

Video won't hurt but ebay doesn't take it into account. And it's pretty easy so you can save the video. 

If you print the label through either ebay or Paypal, there's a box where you can check for s.c. For $750+, even with delivery, if there's no signature and if the buyer claims non-receipt, you'll lose the case. 





__





						Seller protection policy
					





					pages.ebay.com
				




*You have eBay Money Back Guarantee requests*
*If a buyer reports that an item hasn't been received*

If you ship your item within your stated handling time and provide tracking information to the buyer before you or the buyer asks us to step in and help with a request, you're protected.

Tracking information needs to include:


A delivery status of "delivered"
The date of delivery
The recipient's address
Signature confirmation, if an item has a total cost of $750 or more


----------



## MoreCowbell

I am trying to start a new thread for eBay discussion but it's not obvious how to do it.

Does anyone have a direct e-mail address for a Customer Service Manager at eBay?

They are not answering their phones !!


----------



## BeenBurned

MoreCowbell said:


> I am trying to start a new thread for eBay discussion but it's not obvious how to do it.
> 
> Does anyone have a direct e-mail address for a Customer Service Manager at eBay?
> 
> They are not answering their phones !!


1 (866) 540-3229 

It won't be a manager but it might get you to someone who can help.


----------



## MoreCowbell

That number is a dead end Black Hole.  Try it.

As with many organizations - both Government and private sector - who have exploited Covid to subvert service to somewhere between substandard to non-existent, eBay has decided that since the virus can be transmitted via phone lines, they will make no calls to paying customers.  6 months ago, it was quite possible to get a living, breathing agent on the phone to resolve an issue.

I'm tyrying to find someone who has gone far up the food chain to locate the man hiding behind the curtain.


----------



## BeenBurned

I used that number and just called and got help on on Monday evening (of this week). I didn't get a US customer service person but I did get someone who spoke excellent English and gave me the info I needed.


----------



## MoreCowbell

BeenBurned said:


> I used that number and just called and got help on on Monday evening (of this week). I didn't get a US customer service person but I did get someone who spoke excellent English and gave me the info I needed.


BeenBurned - Can you please tell me what options you selected to "get someone who spoke perfect English" and gave you the info you needed?


----------



## BeenBurned

MoreCowbell said:


> BeenBurned - Can you please tell me what options you selected to "get someone who spoke perfect English" and gave you the info you needed?


I called and since none of the options for the reason were appropriate, I chose selling.  There was a long wait so I requested a call back.

when told the call would be approximately 57 minutes, I also went to live chat.

while chatting, the callback came in less than 30 minutes so I exited the chat and talked on the phone.

I was curious where the cs person was located and asked. She was in Southeast Asia.In this case there was no language barrier and I had no trouble with her accent.


----------



## MoreCowbell

Thanks for your response BeenBurned.  I'll give that a try.


----------



## indiaink

OK, it had to happen. I sold an authentic Comme des Garcons wallet. Buyer received yesterday, and is now screaming about not authentic, not leather (”it’s plastic, I know, I can set fire to it right now and it will burn!), wants to know ”If I’m Chinese”, many many nasty things, and one of my favorites “I’ve got Comme des Garcons all over my house and I’m in fashion and I know this isn’t authentic”). I told him he was being insulting, and responded with a copy of my receipt when I purchased this wallet. I’ll let it go to eBay to resolve (I KNOW this crazy person will ramp it up the chain).  My question: Does eBay ever side with the seller when they show a receipt, or should I just give it up and go ahead and do the return... And seriously, I’m tempted, this man doesn’t DESERVE this wallet.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> OK, it had to happen. I sold an authentic Comme des Garcons wallet. Buyer received yesterday, and is now screaming about not authentic, not leather (”it’s plastic, I know, I can set fire to it right now and it will burn!), wants to know ”If I’m Chinese”, many many nasty things, and one of my favorites “I’ve got Comme des Garcons all over my house and I’m in fashion and I know this isn’t authentic”). I told him he was being insulting, and responded with a copy of my receipt when I purchased this wallet. I’ll let it go to eBay to resolve (I KNOW this crazy person will ramp it up the chain).  My question: Does eBay ever side with the seller when they show a receipt, or should I just give it up and go ahead and do the return... And seriously, I’m tempted, this man doesn’t DESERVE this wallet.


No, these days ebay doesn't side with the seller. Your best bet is to just quietly accept the return.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> No, these days ebay doesn't side with the seller. Your best bet is to just quietly accept the return.


Gosh, it’s gotten that bad, huh...?


----------



## grietje

@indiaink: I’ve had eBay side with me as a seller twice.  However, in the most recent,  even though eBay agreed with me as seller, and I was assured by a live CS rep the case was resolved in my favor, their system processed the item as a case and forced a return.

Because it’s so hard to get a rep on the phone, the escalation timeframes, and what ebay’s system does in terms of automatic updates, better to retain some sense of control and accept the return.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Gosh, it’s gotten that bad, huh...?


Yes, if you escalate, you'll lose and get a defect on your account.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> @indiaink: I’ve had eBay side with me as a seller twice.  However, in the most recent,  even though eBay agreed with me as seller, and I was assured by a live CS rep the case was resolved in my favor, their system processed the item as a case and forced a return.
> 
> Because it’s so hard to get a rep on the phone, the escalation timeframes, and what ebay’s system does in terms of automatic updates, better to retain some sense of control and accept the return.


@grietje, thanks for your input.  I’ve got Concierge service, so I have no trouble with talking to a live person, but - I’ve decided to take the high road and do the return and get this lovely wallet back. I never thought I’d get a nutcase. Over a $40 purchase, no less.  Go figure. Eh, it is what it is.  Keep good thoughts in mind that I get the wallet back in the condition in which it was sold.


----------



## BeenBurned

grietje said:


> However, in the most recent,  even though eBay agreed with me as seller, and I was assured by a live CS rep the case was resolved in my favor, their system processed the item as a case and forced a return.


Ebay CS people will tell you what you want to hear. Unfortunately, they weren't honest when they told you that it would be decided in your favor. 

If a buyer files SNAD, the seller should always respond with "return for refund." In SNAD cases, the seller pays return shipping and buyer is made whole but as long as you don't fight it, you won't get a ding to your account.

The only cases that are "easy" wins for sellers are cases of non-receipt when tracking shows delivery.


----------



## indiaink

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay CS people will tell you what you want to hear. Unfortunately, they weren't honest when they told you that it would be decided in your favor.
> 
> If a buyer files SNAD, the seller should always respond with "return for refund." In SNAD cases, the seller pays return shipping and buyer is made whole but as long as you don't fight it, you won't get a ding to your account.
> 
> The only cases that are "easy" wins for sellers are cases of non-receipt when tracking shows delivery.


I guess I was so terribly upset about this is because my item is NOT fake, not the things this buyer was saying, and then for him to make a racist comment like he did. All of it just hit me out of the blue, you know? I let him get to me. Plus in 800+ transactions, I've never had this happen! I guess I should count my lucky stars. Anyway, eBay CS says the label's been printed on his end so we'll see how it plays out. Thanks, @BeenBurned, I know you're the pro on this stuff.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> I guess I was so terribly upset about this is because my item is NOT fake, not the things this buyer was saying, and then for him to make a racist comment like he did. All of it just hit me out of the blue, you know? I let him get to me. Plus in 800+ transactions, I've never had this happen! I guess I should count my lucky stars. Anyway, eBay CS says the label's been printed on his end so we'll see how it plays out. Thanks, @BeenBurned, I know you're the pro on this stuff.


I didn't know they could tell when the label has been printed. That doesn't show anywhere, does it? You only know because you talked to CS?


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> I didn't know they could tell when the label has been printed. That doesn't show anywhere, does it? You only know because you talked to CS?


Yes - I called (waited for 40 minutes for a return call) because I couldn't see anywhere that a label had been sent to the buyer and I didn't want to 'screw' up.  US-based eBay CS said there was a 'reprint' button on the account, so it had been printed.  I would LOVE to work for eBay.  LOL. Not.


----------



## whateve

I had a seller tell me she couldn't go through with the sale. She refunded me on paypal but never opened an ebay cancellation. I wonder if she did this to avoid getting a defect.


----------



## BeenBurned

indiaink said:


> I guess I was so terribly upset about this is because my item is NOT fake, not the things this buyer was saying, and then for him to make a racist comment like he did. All of it just hit me out of the blue, you know? I let him get to me. Plus in 800+ transactions, I've never had this happen! I guess I should count my lucky stars.* Anyway, eBay CS says the label's been printed on his end *so we'll see how it plays out. Thanks, @BeenBurned, I know you're the pro on this stuff.





whateve said:


> I didn't know they could tell when the label has been printed. That doesn't show anywhere, does it? You only know because you talked to CS?





indiaink said:


> Yes - I called (waited for 40 minutes for a return call) because I couldn't see anywhere that a label had been sent to the buyer and I didn't want to 'screw' up.  US-based eBay CS said there was a 'reprint' button on the account, so it had been printed.  I would LOVE to work for eBay.  LOL. Not.


I've never been able to tell if or that a label was reprinted so it's possible that if there's a reprint button and it's reprinted, ebay can tell. (I'm not even so confident that that is the truth from the CS person though! Cynical much?  )


As for being upset, @indiaink, it's totally understandable. It hurts to be accused of selling a fake when you know it's genuine and she rubbed salt in the wound with the racist comment. (Seems to be a pattern nowadays.) 

I'm sorry it happened to you and I recommend you add her to your BBL!


----------



## indiaink

BeenBurned said:


> I've never been able to tell if or that a label was reprinted so it's possible that if there's a reprint button and it's reprinted, ebay can tell. (I'm not even so confident that that is the truth from the CS person though! Cynical much?  )
> 
> 
> As for being upset, @indiaink, it's totally understandable. It hurts to be accused of selling a fake when you know it's genuine and she rubbed salt in the wound with the racist comment. (Seems to be a pattern nowadays.)
> 
> I'm sorry it happened to you and I recommend you add her to your BBL!


 Thank you @BeenBurned. I have added her/him, for sure!


----------



## imlvholic

Hi, I need advise on my listing for a Chanel bag on Ebay. I provided so many close up pics to show the condition. I had the Woc Caviar bag in Excellent Used Condition with slight scratches on description & I also mentioned that I don’t accept returns. I have so many bags on rotation & only used this bag a handful of times since I hardly used it, I decided to sell. Now, the buyer wants to return it because she saw my orig receipt that I payed in almost the same price I payed for it. Having a buyer’s remorse & a lot of excuses on the condition of the bag, which I know she’s trying to nit pick. Buyer’s remorse, she should have bought a brand new bag, but she’s wasting my time. Question: Can I deny return? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

imlvholic said:


> Hi, I need advise on my listing for a Chanel bag on Ebay. I provided so many close up pics to show the condition. I had the Woc Caviar bag in Excellent Used Condition with slight scratches on description & I also mentioned that I don’t accept returns. I have so many bags on rotation & only used this bag a handful of times since I hardly used it, I decided to sell. Now, the buyer wants to return it because she saw my orig receipt that I payed in almost the same price I payed for it. Having a buyer’s remorse & a lot of excuses on the condition of the bag, which I know she’s trying to nit pick. Buyer’s remorse, she should have bought a brand new bag, but she’s wasting my time. Question: Can I deny return? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


Did she open a return request? What did she use as the reason? If she claimed not as described, the way ebay operates now, you should accept the return. Otherwise, they may force the return or allow her to keep it and give her a refund. If she claimed something like changed mind, then you don't have to accept the return, but it should tell you that in the return request detail.


----------



## MAGJES

I purchased something on ebay with "30 day returns."

Right after delivery I had to leave town for a week but briefly looked at the item and did not love it like I thought I would.  I set it aside to return later after my trip. I ended up staying a little longer and just sat down to handle the return - it's now been 18 days since delivery and thought it would not be a problem.

I just re-read the listing and in the description it states that the seller has to pay return shipping (no problem I expected to) BUT - it says 14 days and a 10% restocking fee. 
so - how can it be 30 day returns at the top of the listing and inside the listing it's changed to 14 days.* Which one is enforced?*
I would not argue the 10% restocking fee - I simply just do not like the item now that I see it irl which is why I only searched for 30 day return listings.....

Thanks for letting me know your opinion on the return.  I'd just like to have a little info from ladies here before I message the seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I purchased something on ebay with "30 day returns."
> 
> Right after delivery I had to leave town for a week but briefly looked at the item and did not love it like I thought I would.  I set it aside to return later after my trip. I ended up staying a little longer and just sat down to handle the return - it's now been 18 days since delivery and thought it would not be a problem.
> 
> I just re-read the listing and in the description it states that the seller has to pay return shipping (no problem I expected to) BUT - it says 14 days and a 10% restocking fee.
> so - how can it be 30 day returns at the top of the listing and inside the listing it's changed to 14 days.* Which one is enforced?*
> I would not argue the 10% restocking fee - I simply just do not like the item now that I see it irl which is why I only searched for 30 day return listings.....
> 
> Thanks for letting me know your opinion on the return.  I'd just like to have a little info from ladies here before I message the seller.


Nope, they can't do any of that. 

A 30 day return policy with buyer paying return shipping means just that. Request a return within 30 days and it'll automatically be approved. What they say in the description has no bearing on the return policy they ticked in order to get increased visibility. 

Ebay changed policy and has disallowed restocking fees for several years.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Nope, they can't do any of that.
> 
> A 30 day return policy with buyer paying return shipping means just that. Request a return within 30 days and it'll automatically be approved. What they say in the description has no bearing on the return policy they ticked in order to get increased visibility.
> 
> Ebay changed policy and has disallowed restocking fees for several years.


Thank you BB!


----------



## imlvholic

whateve said:


> Did she open a return request? What did she use as the reason? If she claimed not as described, the way ebay operates now, you should accept the return. Otherwise, they may force the return or allow her to keep it and give her a refund. If she claimed something like changed mind, then you don't have to accept the return, but it should tell you that in the return request detail.


Thank you for the info. I accepted the return & didn’t know that you have to have the funds in Paypal Acct inorder to refund, I have to transfer the money from my bank to Paypal acct & it takes up to 5 days. I transfered Aug 30 & it said, expected on Paypal Sept 3rd. But Ebay told me to refund today. I contacted the buyer about the situation & she said she can wait. I cannot get through & talk to Ebay agent to inform them about the situation. Paypal is not refunding me the fees, I don’t want to loose anymore fees from Ebay. What to do?


----------



## BeenBurned

imlvholic said:


> Thank you for the info. I accepted the return & didn’t know that you have to have the funds in Paypal Acct inorder to refund, I have to transfer the money from my bank to Paypal acct & it takes up to 5 days. I transfered Aug 30 & it said, expected on Paypal Sept 3rd. But Ebay told me to refund today. I contacted the buyer about the situation & she said she can wait. I cannot get through & talk to Ebay agent to inform them about the situation. Paypal is not refunding me the fees, I don’t want to loose anymore fees from Ebay. What to do?


I think you can issue the refund through ebay and once the funds get into your account, they'll be transferred to the buyer.


----------



## BeatriceP

Hello, ladies!
I am quite sad over a recent ebay experience, so I came here for an honest opinion and possibly advice.

I am an European seller and have recently sold a Max Mara Wool suit to another European buyer, in another country.
I have stated in the description of the item that the suit has a nude/pink color which was my honest opinion on it. I have also stated that the suit was bought from the Italian outlet, so the brand tag was cut and I specifically asked the potential buyers to not buy if the absence of the tag would be an issue (all these were in the description). The buyer claims the suit is a plain pink color and that she doesn't know why the label tag is cut. She claims I have altered the pictures by applying filters (which I did not), because nude suits would sell for more than pink ones (I never even thought about it). She opened a case to return the item and is threatening me with negative feedback.  I am attaching my pictures of the suit (the last one is the one she uploaded to ebay, to support her claim of the suit being pink).  Am I being unreasonable? To me a nude pink color is exactly what the pictures show. I payed a lot for the shipping, much much more than the buyer payed. I also packed it nicely, hoping the buyer be pleased. What should I do? Thank you for your time.

Later edit - At first she asked for a return or a partial refund, but when I declined, she opened a case. I am not sure if I should have offered a partial refund since I honestly believe I described the suit just like I saw it? To me a plain pink color is quite different from the color of this suit.


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> Hello, ladies!
> I am quite sad over a recent ebay experience, so I came here for an honest opinion and possibly advice.
> 
> I am an European seller and have recently sold a Max Mara Wool suit to another European buyer, in another country.
> I have stated in the description of the item that the suit has a nude/pink color which was my honest opinion on it. I have also stated that the suit was bought from the Italian outlet, so the brand tag was cut and I specifically asked the potential buyers to not buy if the absence of the tag would be an issue (all these were in the description). The buyer claims the suit is a plain pink color and that she doesn't know why the label tag is cut. She claims I have altered the pictures by applying filters (which I did not), because nude suits would sell for more than pink ones (I never even thought about it). She opened a case to return the item and is threatening me with negative feedback.  I am attaching my pictures of the suit (the last one is the one she uploaded to ebay, to support her claim of the suit being pink).  Am I being unreasonable? To me a nude pink color is exactly what the pictures show. I payed a lot for the shipping, much much more than the buyer payed. I also packed it nicely, hoping the buyer be pleased. What should I do? Thank you for your time.
> 
> Later edit - At first she asked for a return or a partial refund, but when I declined, she opened a case. I am not sure if I should have offered a partial refund since I honestly believe I described the suit just like I saw it? To me a plain pink color is quite different from the color of this suit.
> 
> View attachment 4843201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843206


I wouldn't have given the partial. If she doesn't like the color and if it's too pink, a partial refund isn't going to change the color! So what will she gain from a partial unless all she really wants is a lower price and doesn't care about the color.

With SNAD (not as described) cases, sellers are (sadly) responsible for shipping in both directions but if you don't agree to the return, she'll escalate and ebay will decide in her favor. They'll also still charge you for the return label but worse, you'll get a ding on your account for not resolving the case yourself. 

As painful as it is, my recommendation is to check the box that allows the buyer to return it for a refund. (Do NOT check to refund without the return. Read the options carefully.) 

Once you agree, buyer has a certain number of days to ship and if she doesn't return it, you can call ebay to close the case. 

If she does return it, you have a date by which to issue the refund.


----------



## BeatriceP

Thank you for your detailed reply, BeenBurned!
Don't you think there is any chance Ebay could side with me? Or are they always on the buyers' side? It is quite frustrating to lose money in such a manner.


----------



## whateve

AlJom said:


> Thank you for your detailed reply, BeenBurned!
> Don't you think there is any chance Ebay could side with me? Or are they always on the buyers' side? It is quite frustrating to lose money in such a manner.


It might be different in Europe, but in the US, these days ebay always sides with the buyer. I don't think a person even looks at the claim. I think the computer just automatically approves returns in the buyer's favor. They are moving towards this for all sellers. Eventually nearly all returns will be automatically approved; the seller won't have a say in it.


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> Thank you for your detailed reply, BeenBurned!
> Don't you think there is any chance Ebay could side with me? Or are they always on the buyers' side? It is quite frustrating to lose money in such a manner.





whateve said:


> It might be different in Europe, but in the US, these days ebay always sides with the buyer. I don't think a person even looks at the claim. I think the computer just automatically approves returns in the buyer's favor. They are moving towards this for all sellers. Eventually nearly all returns will be automatically approved; the seller won't have a say in it.


Yup, @whateve is correct. 

It should be noted that there have been cases where a seller refused a return so ebay assumed that the seller just didn't want the item back. So instead of making the buyer return it, they allowed the buyer to keep the item PLUS gave the buyer a refund from the seller's account. 

As frustrating and disappointing as it is, it's in your best interest to accept the return and block the buyer. (You can also post the buyer's ID on the blocked bidder thread, hopefully preventing her from doing this to others. Although the thread's title refers to non-payers, it's also for scamming buyers or those who lie in their disputes.




__





						eBay Non-Paying Bidder List
					

Got the approval from Vlad to start this.  There are guidelines to follow to avoid potential abuses.   They are:      only list people who have flaked out on you for no good reason. (there can be extenuating forgivable circumstances - please be fair and resonable). Please list the item number in...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BeatriceP

Thank you so much for your help, lovely ladies! I had no idea that ebay always sides with the buyer in such cases, I thought they review the case and side with the person who has the arguments. I will accept the return and see what happens next.


----------



## whateve

My seller sent me the wrong item and sent my item to the other buyer. She refunded both of us, then sent us labels, through the mail, to send each other her item. I think there is a problem, though, because the label she sent me has her address as the return address, not mine. She's in Texas and I'm in California so I suspect the cost of the label might not be correct for the destination. What will happen if I use her label to ship from my address?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> My seller sent me the wrong item and sent my item to the other buyer. She refunded both of us, then sent us labels, through the mail, to send each other her item. I think there is a problem, though, because the label she sent me has her address as the return address, not mine. She's in Texas and I'm in California so I suspect the cost of the label might not be correct for the destination. What will happen if I use her label to ship from my address?


Chances are the post office won't notice but even if they do, it's the seller's account who will be charged if she underpaid.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rutabaga

What kind of feedback should I give this seller?

I purchased two hand creams for a really good price. They arrived today and I checked the expiration date. The seller tried to obscure the expiration dates on both tubes but I can still tell they both expired 10/2019. They scratched off the “19”, leaving the “20”, making them look like they expire 10/20 if you don’t look closely. I opened one and they seem to smell fine, but I’m annoyed that they took the extra step to hide that these expired nearly a year ago.

The best part is the PayPal account goes to a ministry. I was this close to firing off a snarky email about how they should do a better job next time if they’re going to obscure expiration dates but I thought I’d run this by y’all before I overreact


----------



## BeenBurned

i*bella said:


> What kind of feedback should I give this seller?
> 
> I purchased two hand creams for a really good price. They arrived today and I checked the expiration date. The seller tried to obscure the expiration dates on both tubes but I can still tell they both expired 10/2019. They scratched off the “19”, leaving the “20”, making them look like they expire 10/20 if you don’t look closely. I opened one and they seem to smell fine, but I’m annoyed that they took the extra step to hide that these expired nearly a year ago.
> 
> The best part is the PayPal account goes to a ministry. I was this close to firing off a snarky email about how they should do a better job next time if they’re going to obscure expiration dates but I thought I’d run this by y’all before I overreact
> 
> View attachment 4848621


Open a SNAD dispute for not as described. (Selling expired items is a policy violation.) It's possible that the seller will just issue a refund and not require a return. And if they do want the item returned, they have to pay for the return label.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Chances are the post office won't notice but even if they do, it's the seller's account who will be charged if she underpaid.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.


Thanks! I was hoping that is what would happen.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> What kind of feedback should I give this seller?
> 
> I purchased two hand creams for a really good price. They arrived today and I checked the expiration date. The seller tried to obscure the expiration dates on both tubes but I can still tell they both expired 10/2019. They scratched off the “19”, leaving the “20”, making them look like they expire 10/20 if you don’t look closely. I opened one and they seem to smell fine, but I’m annoyed that they took the extra step to hide that these expired nearly a year ago.
> 
> The best part is the PayPal account goes to a ministry. I was this close to firing off a snarky email about how they should do a better job next time if they’re going to obscure expiration dates but I thought I’d run this by y’all before I overreact
> 
> View attachment 4848621


This is so dishonest! A similar thing happened to me with cookies I bought on Amazon.


----------



## rutabaga

BeenBurned said:


> Open a SNAD dispute for not as described. (Selling expired items is a policy violation.) It's possible that the seller will just issue a refund and not require a return. And if they do want the item returned, they have to pay for the return label.





whateve said:


> This is so dishonest! A similar thing happened to me with cookies I bought on Amazon.



Thanks @BeenBurned. I may do nothing because I looked at my purchase history and I bought foot balm from the same seller this past July that expired that same month 07/2020. It smelled fine and worked fine so I gave positive feedback but in the comments noted that the seller sells old stock and included the expiration date of 07/2020, so I think the seller started scratching out the expiration dates after my comment. In any case, it's my own fault for not noticing that I purchased from this seller again (fool me once...) but I still feel like other buyers should be warned about their dishonesty.

@whateve it's one thing if the seller discloses it as expired or close to being expired, hence the reduced price. It's another thing when they try to hide the fact that they're selling expired goods. And expired food is way worse than old hand cream! I hope Amazon refunded you. People can be so scummy


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> Thanks @BeenBurned. I may do nothing because I looked at my purchase history and I bought foot balm from the same seller this past July that expired that same month 07/2020. It smelled fine and worked fine so I gave positive feedback but in the comments noted that the seller sells old stock and included the expiration date of 07/2020, so I think the seller started scratching out the expiration dates after my comment. In any case, it's my own fault for not noticing that I purchased from this seller again (fool me once...) but I still feel like other buyers should be warned about their dishonesty.
> 
> @whateve it's one thing if the seller discloses it as expired or close to being expired, hence the reduced price. It's another thing when they try to hide the fact that they're selling expired goods. And expired food is way worse than old hand cream! I hope Amazon refunded you. People can be so scummy


I did get a refund from Amazon. I can imagine selling something expired as a mistake but when they try to obliterate the date that is plain wrong. On another note, I was able to get powdered sugar at a thrift store for 10 cents a box because it was expired. I don't worry about sugar expiring so I stocked up. I'm glad they sold it, whether or not it is illegal, because it would have been a waste to throw it away.


----------



## BeenBurned

i*bella said:


> Thanks @BeenBurned. I may do nothing because I looked at my purchase history and I bought foot balm from the same seller this past July that expired that same month 07/2020. It smelled fine and worked fine so I gave positive feedback but in the comments noted that the seller sells old stock and included the expiration date of 07/2020, so I think the seller started scratching out the expiration dates after my comment. In any case, it's my own fault for not noticing that I purchased from this seller again (fool me once...) but I still feel like other buyers should be warned about their dishonesty.
> 
> @whateve it's one thing if the seller discloses it as expired or close to being expired, hence the reduced price. It's another thing when they try to hide the fact that they're selling expired goods. And expired food is way worse than old hand cream! I hope Amazon refunded you. People can be so scummy


This is the rule. (I wasn't able to find the "not allowed" part in ebay's current policies but the whole thing is applicable.) Your seller clearly violated policy - and the law!






ETA: While there may be no harm in using expired products, sellers are NOT allowed to sell them.


----------



## LV521

I need some help...
Last week I sent in a purse I bought on The RealReal two years ago to Fashionphile. On Monday I got an email stating that the bag is not authentic, asking me to pay $75 to have the bag shipped back to me. I paid the $75 right away and sent an email to The RealReal custom service asking what their authenticity policy is in this situation. I haven’t heard anything back yet....what would you do if you were in this situation? Thanks!!


----------



## Haughty

Hoping BeenBurned or someone can help.   Added a new credit card to my eBay account.   Looks like it is added.   All information is correct.  When I tried to use it tonight, i got the dreaded “cannot process payment.   Use another form of payment” and that went fine.  What am I doing wrong??

called the credit card company and they did not see a problem on their end.   Can’t get through to CS.


----------



## BeenBurned

Haughty said:


> Hoping BeenBurned or someone can help.   Added a new credit card to my eBay account.   Looks like it is added.   All information is correct.  When I tried to use it tonight, i got the dreaded “cannot process payment.   Use another form of payment” and that went fine.  What am I doing wrong??
> 
> called the credit card company and they did not see a problem on their end.   Can’t get through to CS.


I'm not sure whether this is the root of your problem but I have a couple of ideas.

1. If it's a brand new card, did you call in to activate it? If not activated, it won't go through.
2. Have you used the card a lot more than usual lately? Is it possible that the card company may have flagged it suspecting fraud?
3. Was it a high amount you were trying to charge when the transaction didn't go through?

If none of the possibilities apply, call the card company and ask why it was declined. They can look at the history and tell you why they denied it.

(The reason I suspect a flag is that I had a similar experience a few months ago. I was printing way more than usual shipping labels through paypal.com/shipnow and charging my card that was on record. After about a dozen transactions, i suddenly got the "cannot process payment" message. After calling PP and being told that it was the c.c. company that blocked the payment, I spoke to the card issue and they overrode the block after confirming that it wasn't fraudulent transactions.)


----------



## Haughty

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure whether this is the root of your problem but I have a couple of ideas.
> 
> 1. If it's a brand new card, did you call in to activate it? If not activated, it won't go through.
> 2. Have you used the card a lot more than usual lately? Is it possible that the card company may have flagged it suspecting fraud?
> 3. Was it a high amount you were trying to charge when the transaction didn't go through?
> 
> If none of the possibilities apply, call the card company and ask why it was declined. They can look at the history and tell you why they denied it.
> 
> (The reason I suspect a flag is that I had a similar experience a few months ago. I was printing way more than usual shipping labels through paypal.com/shipnow and charging my card that was on record. After about a dozen transactions, i suddenly got the "cannot process payment" message. After calling PP and being told that it was the c.c. company that blocked the payment, I spoke to the card issue and they overrode the block after confirming that it wasn't fraudulent transactions.)


Not a new card.   In fact, it expires 10/20.   Thought maybe that was the reason.   Haven’t gotten the new one yet.

Haven’t used it lately.  Have only ordered about 3 items from eBay in the last month.

not high dollar at all.  Only about $60.  

is there a way to speak to a live person at eBay?   CC company did not see any problem on their end.

Thanks for your help


----------



## whateve

Haughty said:


> Not a new card.   In fact, it expires 10/20.   Thought maybe that was the reason.   Haven’t gotten the new one yet.
> 
> Haven’t used it lately.  Have only ordered about 3 items from eBay in the last month.
> 
> not high dollar at all.  Only about $60.
> 
> is there a way to speak to a live person at eBay?   CC company did not see any problem on their end.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Did you add the credit card to ebay or to paypal? Does the name and zip code of the credit card match the shipping name and address you use on ebay/paypal?


----------



## Haughty

whateve said:


> Did you add the credit card to ebay or to paypal? Does the name and zip code of the credit card match the shipping name and address you use on ebay/paypal?


I thought I added the card to eBay.   Everything matches.   I wonder if there is something I need to do to link the the two together.    I will call PayPal And see if they can recommend anything.

thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Quick question - I used to be able to see buyers' email address either on eBay or PayPal after they have purchased my item. I can't seem to see that now. Has eBay changed that or I haven't been looking at the right place? Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

chicinthecity777 said:


> Quick question - I used to be able to see buyers' email address either on eBay or PayPal after they have purchased my item. I can't seem to see that now. Has eBay changed that or I haven't been looking at the right place? Thank you in advance!


When a buyer pays, you get an email from Paypal. Click "reply" on the email and you'll see the buyer's email address.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BeenBurned said:


> When a buyer pays, you get an email from Paypal. Click "reply" on the email and you'll see the buyer's email address.


Super! thank you so much!


----------



## blackbear2126

I hope this is not dumb question. So I sell few items on eBay for my Chanel items. A while ago, I had a buyer contacted me and asked me whether I could do PayPal business request/money request, long story short, I ended up doing it. I sent money request with detailed item description. The transaction went smoothly, I got my money and only paid for 3% paypal fee instead of 10% if I sold on eBay. Fast forward, on Chanel forum, I shared my experience, and was advised not to do so. 
My question is with paypal money request and with detail item description, is it still not safe for both buyer and seller? I guess as a seller, my concern will be is a buyer still able to dispute the transaction in the event of receiving authentic Chanel bag item? 

Thank you in advance for taking time to answer my question.


----------



## whateve

blackbear2126 said:


> I hope this is not dumb question. So I sell few items on eBay for my Chanel items. A while ago, I had a buyer contacted me and asked me whether I could do PayPal business request/money request, long story short, I ended up doing it. I sent money request with detailed item description. The transaction went smoothly, I got my money and only paid for 3% paypal fee instead of 10% if I sold on eBay. Fast forward, on Chanel forum, I shared my experience, and was advised not to do so.
> My question is with paypal money request and with detail item description, is it still not safe for both buyer and seller? I guess as a seller, my concern will be is a buyer still able to dispute the transaction in the event of receiving authentic Chanel bag item?
> 
> Thank you in advance for taking time to answer my question.


You cheated ebay. You broke ebay rules. You contracted with ebay to advertise your items and then broke that contract. Yes, a buyer can do a dispute through paypal, and can report you to ebay. If ebay finds out, they will kick you off and possibly attempt to collect their fees.


----------



## resplendent

blackbear2126 said:


> I guess as a seller, my concern will be is a buyer still able to dispute the transaction in the event of receiving authentic Chanel bag item?
> 
> Thank you in advance for taking time to answer my question.


Yes, a buyer is able to dispute a Business payment/invoice...I believe the only one that is not disputable is a direct "friends/family send money" transfer, unless they claim their account was hacked.

I've never done a PayPal-only sale so I don't know if sellers are protected, but certainly buyers are. It's not only that they can question the authenticity of the item; they could claim they got something entirely different, or nothing at all. Be careful out there! It's usually better to pay the fees for a more secure process.


----------



## blackbear2126

Thank you both for the feedback. I’ll just do eBay then. I don’t really want to go through any potential problems. I don’t mind paying the fee. I just thought I’d ask because so many people use PayPal for money request.


----------



## Gabs007

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure whether this is the root of your problem but I have a couple of ideas.
> 
> 1. If it's a brand new card, did you call in to activate it? If not activated, it won't go through.
> 2. Have you used the card a lot more than usual lately? Is it possible that the card company may have flagged it suspecting fraud?
> 3. Was it a high amount you were trying to charge when the transaction didn't go through?
> 
> If none of the possibilities apply, call the card company and ask why it was declined. They can look at the history and tell you why they denied it.
> 
> (The reason I suspect a flag is that I had a similar experience a few months ago. I was printing way more than usual shipping labels through paypal.com/shipnow and charging my card that was on record. After about a dozen transactions, i suddenly got the "cannot process payment" message. After calling PP and being told that it was the c.c. company that blocked the payment, I spoke to the card issue and they overrode the block after confirming that it wasn't fraudulent transactions.)



I had the same issue, PP prefers debit cards or direct bank withdrawals


----------



## BeenBurned

blackbear2126 said:


> I hope this is not dumb question. So I sell few items on eBay for my Chanel items. A while ago, I had a buyer contacted me and asked me whether I could do PayPal business request/money request, long story short, I ended up doing it. I sent money request with detailed item description. The transaction went smoothly, I got my money and only paid for 3% paypal fee instead of 10% if I sold on eBay. Fast forward, on Chanel forum, I shared my experience, and was advised not to do so.
> My question is with paypal money request and with detail item description, is it still not safe for both buyer and seller? I guess as a seller, my concern will be is a buyer still able to dispute the transaction in the event of receiving authentic Chanel bag item?
> 
> Thank you in advance for taking time to answer my question.


It's that type of cheating (and it IS cheating) that forces ebay to have to make ALL sellers pay higher fees. It's unfair to the rest of us who list on ebay, pay ebay what they've earned and play by the rules.

May I ask what the buyer's total payment was? How did you ship the package? Did you include signature confirmation?

I assume that the payment for a Chanel bag was $750 or more, right? Without s.c., the buyer can claim non-receipt and win the case. She'd get a free Chanel bag and her money back.

You should also be aware that doing what you did can also open you up to scammers. What those scammers do is send you an email that looks like it's from Paypal letting you know that you've been paid. So you ship the item.

Problem is that you never received a legitimate payment but you sent your item to the thief.

My feeling is that if you're going to take advantage of the high volume of traffic ebay offers than pay them what they earned.

If you don't want to pay the fees, list on a free site like Craigslist. You won't get the traffic but you also won't pay fees.


----------



## BeenBurned

blackbear2126 said:


> Fast forward, on Chanel forum, I shared my experience, and was advised not to do so.


Where is the post on the Chanel forum?


----------



## holiday123

Paypal credit 6 months no interest - I'm wondering if anyone knows why the amount posted in my PayPal cc account is sometimes $0.01 more than the amount on my merchant receipt? Is it just a rounding thing? I've noticed 3 different transactions so far that this has happened. It's just 3 cents, but seems odd. I only noticed because I'm waiting for a couple refunds and was trying to match the receipt to the transaction because it seems refunds don't always go to the original transaction, but to whichever transaction PayPal decides to apply it to.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Paypal credit 6 months no interest - I'm wondering if anyone knows why the amount posted in my PayPal cc account is sometimes $0.01 more than the amount on my merchant receipt? Is it just a rounding thing? I've noticed 3 different transactions so far that this has happened. It's just 3 cents, but seems odd. I only noticed because I'm waiting for a couple refunds and was trying to match the receipt to the transaction because it seems refunds don't always go to the original transaction, but to whichever transaction PayPal decides to apply it to.


I never noticed. I wonder if it because they divide the amount into equal payments and make it come out even. It sounds like another way for paypal to make money.


----------



## MAGJES

I feel like sales have improved on ebay for me lately and hope it continues!
I received a question tonight from a potential buyer asking....”has this item been purchased and returned?”
Honestly my first reaction is to block and move on......the question feels slightly aggressive without explanation. 
Over thinking?  Probably.
....but do I want to deal with someone that seems to be looking for something wrong right out of the gate?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I feel like sales have improved on ebay for me lately and hope it continues!
> I received a question tonight from a potential buyer asking....”has this item been purchased and returned?”
> Honestly my first reaction is to block and move on......the question feels slightly aggressive without explanation.
> Over thinking?  Probably.
> ....but do I want to deal with someone that seems to be looking for something wrong right out of the gate?


Is it possible she looked at your completed listings and saw it there, either unsold and relisted or sold and relisted? (I have a few items in multiples and if one sells, I relist it. A buyer might think it was returned and relisted.)


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I never noticed. I wonder if it because they divide the amount into equal payments and make it come out even. It sounds like another way for paypal to make money.


Not sure. I always pay in full each month, but found if I use a cc and return something then they owe me $$. With pp 6 months I can just pay the items I'm sure on and not worry about interest accruing while I wait for a refund/decide on the others. Just seems if they round up everyone a penny they are making extra money.


----------



## Roro

MAGJES said:


> I feel like sales have improved on ebay for me lately and hope it continues!
> I received a question tonight from a potential buyer asking....”has this item been purchased and returned?”
> Honestly my first reaction is to block and move on......the question feels slightly aggressive without explanation.
> Over thinking?  Probably.
> ....but do I want to deal with someone that seems to be looking for something wrong right out of the gate?



If I see an item that was previously listed online, and then showed 'sold', and then was up for sale again, I always ask the reason if I'm interested in buying it.  I'm curious as to whether it was an unpaid item or if it was returned for some reason.  Many many times it's a non-paying bidder.  I've learned from this and, as a seller, when I have a non-paying bidder, I always mention that this is the reason for the relist in the first sentence of the new listing.


----------



## MAGJES

Roro said:


> If I see an item that was previously listed online, and then showed 'sold', and then was up for sale again, I always ask the reason if I'm interested in buying it.  I'm curious as to whether it was an unpaid item or if it was returned for some reason.  Many many times it's a non-paying bidder.  I've learned from this and, as a seller, when I have a non-paying bidder, I always mention that this is the reason for the relist in the first sentence of the new listing.


It was never sold (& never showing as sold) and only listed one time about 3 weeks ago.  


BeenBurned said:


> Is it possible she looked at your completed listings and saw it there, either unsold and relisted or sold and relisted? (I have a few items in multiples and if one sells, I relist it. A buyer might think it was returned and relisted.)


She may have but she would not have seen this one as sold.  I've not had a return in a couple of years. I have edited the item a few times (lowered the price).  Not sure if that would have triggered the question.


----------



## Gabs007

MAGJES said:


> It was never sold (& never showing as sold) and only listed one time about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> She may have but she would not have seen this one as sold.  I've not had a return in a couple of years. I have edited the item a few times (lowered the price).  Not sure if that would have triggered the question.



I usually tend to take the seller's word for how the listing is (not always correct) because I worry about coming over as a pest and trying to degrade the item, I always assume somebody is selling his or her items, they spent their hard earned money on it, I might ask for specifics like fit or measurements and lately ask if it was stored in a smoke free environment (due to some items that smelled like they were soaked in an ashtray), I stopped putting things on eBay as some buyers are plainly nuts, the time it takes, the risk, rather not deal with that, in the past somebody returned a bag but instead of the branded bag, I got a horrible plastic thing back and eBay and PP didn't want to know, just went "It shows you received the return" as apparently what is in the parcel doesn't worry them at all.

My gut feeling is that the person asking this question will be eager to create trouble, I would block


----------



## MAGJES

This is not an ebay question but a paypal question!

I currently had someone in town send me funds using F&F as they owe me money......They sent the funds using goods and services in error.  The money was  Loan and NOT goods and services. 
In the past I could have just refunded the payment and had them send the funds correctly but PP does not refund the fee now.
Is their anyway to get around this??

I’ve told her I would split the fee with her (fuming actually because I was doing this friend a favor - and now it is actually costing me to do this for her) and think I have no choice since I cannot refund and have her resend.  She owes me more money and now I am afraid she will make this same mistake again when she pays me back. 
Another question:  Can I block her next payment so that she will have to pay me back another way - not using paypal. 

3rd question!....so this person is actually funding her payments to me with a credit card.  If she does send the 2nd payment using F&F correctly am I charged HER credit card fee??  I was reading online just now and someone posted that the receiver of the F&F money payment pays the senders credit card fee If it is funded with a credit card.   That does not sound right.....


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> This is not an ebay question but a paypal question!
> 
> I currently had someone in town send me funds using F&F as they owe me money......They sent the funds using goods and services in error.  The money was  Loan and NOT goods and services.
> In the past I could have just refunded the payment and had them send the funds correctly but PP does not refund the fee now.
> Is their anyway to get around this??
> 
> I’ve told her I would split the fee with her (fuming actually because I was doing this friend a favor - and now it is actually costing me to do this for her) and think I have no choice since I cannot refund and have her resend.  She owes me more money and now I am afraid she will make this same mistake again when she pays me back.
> Another question:  Can I block her next payment so that she will have to pay me back another way - not using paypal.
> 
> 3rd question!....so this person is actually funding her payments to me with a credit card.  If she does send the 2nd payment using F&F correctly am I charged HER credit card fee??  I was reading online just now and someone posted that the receiver of the F&F money payment pays the senders credit card fee If it is funded with a credit card.   That does not sound right.....


This may be a dumb question but I'll ask it anyway.

If this is "someone in town," why is the person using Paypal and not just meeting you in person (w/masks on) and hand you cash? If you know someone well enough to give a loan, they should pay you back in cash. (JMHO.)

In answer to your first question, you can't get the fee back if you refund the payment so I wouldn't refund but would explain to the person that they categorized the payment incorrectly resulting in your being charged a fee of $x and you need reimbursement from her for that. (If necessary, show her the paypal details so she can see the net amount you received.)

And tell her that you want cash or a USPS money order for the full 2nd payment. She can mail it to you and you can cash at the post office where they will validate the check as legitimate. (It's not common but postal money orders have been faked but a fake wouldn't fool a postal employee.)

As for c.c. funded payments, I don't know (and haven't researched) who pays the fee. 

This person sounds like a piece of work to me!


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> This may be a dumb question but I'll ask it anyway.
> 
> If this is "someone in town," why is the person using Paypal and not just meeting you in person (w/masks on) and hand you cash? If you know someone well enough to give a loan, they should pay you back in cash. (JMHO.)
> 
> In answer to your first question, you can't get the fee back if you refund the payment so I wouldn't refund but would explain to the person that they categorized the payment incorrectly resulting in your being charged a fee of $x and you need reimbursement from her for that. (If necessary, show her the paypal details so she can see the net amount you received.)
> 
> And tell her that you want cash or a USPS money order for the full 2nd payment. She can mail it to you and you can cash at the post office where they will validate the check as legitimate. (It's not common but postal money orders have been faked but a fake wouldn't fool a postal employee.)
> 
> As for c.c. funded payments, I don't know (and haven't researched) who pays the fee.
> 
> This person sounds like a piece of work to me!



Thanks BB.  
Here are the specifics:

My DH loaned a long time employee money in the summer of 2019 with the agreement to withhold X amount from their paycheck each week. 
Payments were no problem until....March of this year when covid hit and this employee quit.
She tells us she can only pay us back at this time using a credit card.  For sure....I would meet her to collect cash if she had it.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Thanks BB.
> Here are the specifics:
> 
> My DH loaned a long time employee money in the summer of 2019 with the agreement to withhold X amount from their paycheck each week.
> Payments were no problem until....March of this year when covid hit and this employee quit.
> She tells us she can only pay us back at this time using a credit card.  For sure....I would meet her to collect cash if she had it.


CLearly, she doesn't have the cash and is going to make payments to her c.c. company. But you/your DH need the cash from her -- her financial difficulties aren't your problem (IMO) so if she really wants to repay the debt, suggest she take a c.c. loan as a cash advance. (Interest will be through the roof but not your problem!)


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> CLearly, she doesn't have the cash and is going to make payments to her c.c. company. But you/your DH need the cash from her -- her financial difficulties aren't your problem (IMO) so if she really wants to repay the debt, suggest she take a c.c. loan as a cash advance. (Interest will be through the roof but not your problem!)


I thought I’d update. 
I explained to her that the PP option was no longer on the table and she should look into the CC loan option as a cash advance.
Her plan at this time is to pay in this manner on 11-11 so we will see!


----------



## MAGJES

I sold an item on ebay last night ( $450 ) and received a message this morning from the buyer asking for more pictures because she is scared of receiving a fake. _Of course I’d like to tell her that she should have asked questions like this before purchase! _

If she wants to cancel........*do I have the right to deduct my PP fee that I will not get back if I have to issue a refund since it is her decision.*


----------



## MAGJES

I saw the information below on someone’s listing this morning.  It IS the seller’s responsibility to get the item to you right?  If a seller has this view toward mailing items out then they should fully insure each item?
Due to the issues the USPS is under, packages are not being scanned as customary. Limited tracking and/or
interrupted scanning may occur during transit times.​Once packages leave my possession, I have no control over delivery times, or exact package locations.
I can not be responsible for delayed, damaged, dinged, ruined, misdirected, lost or stolen shipments by the postal carrier​


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I saw the information below on someone’s listing this morning.  It IS the seller’s responsibility to get the item to you right?  If a seller has this view toward mailing items out then they should fully insure each item?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the issues the USPS is under, packages are not being scanned as customary. Limited tracking and/or
> interrupted scanning may occur during transit times.
> 
> Once packages leave my possession, I have no control over delivery times, or exact package locations.
> I can not be responsible for delayed, damaged, dinged, ruined, misdirected, lost or stolen shipments by the postal carrier​


People can put whatever they want in their listing. It doesn't make it true. As the seller, she is responsible for getting it to you, undamaged. If it doesn't, the ebay money back guarantee ensures you will get a refund. She is the one who is going to lose that battle.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Due to the issues the USPS is under, packages are not being scanned as customary. Limited tracking and/or
> interrupted scanning may occur during transit times.
> 
> Once packages leave my possession, I have no control over delivery times, or exact package locations.
> I can not be responsible for delayed, damaged, dinged, ruined, misdirected, lost or stolen shipments by the postal carrier​


Seller's have been putting that in listings for years - long before Covid. They ARE responsible and will lose disputes in cases where tracking doesn't show delivery or if package arrives damaged, seller is assumed to have package incorrectly.

ETA: I saw the seller's listings and to be clear, I hope the seller realizes that for items where total price (including shipping) is $750+, even if tracking shows delivery, she (seller) will lose the case if she didn't purchase signature confirmation.


----------



## Roro

I am beyond annoyed and came here to vent! I attempted to list three bags on ebay today.  One, of fairly recent vintage, was listed easily.  Although I did think the cursor spun and thought a bit longer than usual.  The other two, both vintage Coach authenticated over the weekend, were automatically rejected.  This is the message that came up at the top of rejected listing:

It looks like there's a problem with this listing.

It appears from your listing that you are attempting to sell an item that is not authentic or infringes on a trademark. Items that are not authentic, counterfeit, or not authorized by the rights owner are not allowed. Please do not attempt to relist this item.
Ebay is supposed to call me back--in an hour or so.  What a huge waste of time. For genuine bags.  Rejected by a bot. And a badly programmed one at that.

ETA:  I have no words for how un-helpful ebay was.  I went back and tried different edits on each listing.  For some reason, listing the year that the bags were made in their titles was the thing that kicked back the listing.  Once I removed the year, the listings went up. I seriously hate having to use this platform.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> I am beyond annoyed and came here to vent! I attempted to list three bags on ebay today.  One, of fairly recent vintage, was listed easily.  Although I did think the cursor spun and thought a bit longer than usual.  The other two, both vintage Coach authenticated over the weekend, were automatically rejected.  This is the message that came up at the top of rejected listing:
> 
> It looks like there's a problem with this listing.
> 
> It appears from your listing that you are attempting to sell an item that is not authentic or infringes on a trademark. Items that are not authentic, counterfeit, or not authorized by the rights owner are not allowed. Please do not attempt to relist this item.
> Ebay is supposed to call me back--in an hour or so.  What a huge waste of time. For genuine bags.  Rejected by a bot. And a badly programmed one at that.
> 
> ETA:  I have no words for how un-helpful ebay was.  I went back and tried different edits on each listing.  For some reason, listing the year that the bags were made in their titles was the thing that kicked back the listing.  Once I removed the year, the listings went up. I seriously hate having to use this platform.  Thanks for listening.


I wonder why the software kicks out the year! Does it work to put 90s or 1980s? Can you put the year in the description?


----------



## Roro

whateve said:


> I wonder why the software kicks out the year! Does it work to put 90s or 1980s? Can you put the year in the description?



I removed the dates from the titles and added them to the descriptions.  I also added that the purses were recently authenticated in the descriptions.  Both listings updated successfully.  I think it was the date in the title.  Who knows why?


----------



## LouieBal

Sorry, maybe this is better in here...



Hi everyone, I don’t know what to do, I bought a skirt on eBay $5 and shipping was $10.90, so $15.90 total, and seller never shipped so, I opened a inr case, and than says seller issued me an
echeck on nov 6, so it says I should e gotten it by Nov 10

I still have not received a refund, so I decided to escalate the case to eBay telling them I still have not receive my refund, and they put the case on hold “for additional documents” until Nov 18, sooo does anyone know what is going on? How can this happen? I just want my $15.90 back

I also looked in my PayPal account and the transaction disappeared from my recent activity on there, there is no way to open a case instead on PayPal, because it’s not even listed on there.

also, I payed with debit card, so I’m not sure if my bank can help me at all???

How can eBay let this scammer seller keep my money?


----------



## whateve

LouieBal said:


> Sorry, maybe this is better in here...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I don’t know what to do, I bought a skirt on eBay $5 and shipping was $10.90, so $15.90 total, and seller never shipped so, I opened a inr case, and than says seller issued me an
> echeck on nov 6, so it says I should e gotten it by Nov 10
> 
> I still have not received a refund, so I decided to escalate the case to eBay telling them I still have not receive my refund, and they put the case on hold “for additional documents” until Nov 18, sooo does anyone know what is going on? How can this happen? I just want my $15.90 back
> 
> I also looked in my PayPal account and the transaction disappeared from my recent activity on there, there is no way to open a case instead on PayPal, because it’s not even listed on there.
> 
> also, I payed with debit card, so I’m not sure if my bank can help me at all???
> 
> How can eBay let this scammer seller keep my money?


I wouldn't worry yet. You can't open a paypal case if you already have an ebay case open. If you did manage to open one, one or the other case would have closed. After Nov 18, if you haven't received your refund, call ebay and ask them where it is.


----------



## Annawakes

Just got a notification that eBay is going to deduct fees before I get my payment, and that funds will be sent to my bank account, not to my PayPal balance anymore.

I don’t like this; I don’t want to give eBay my bank account info, and I surely don’t want to give eBay my social security number.

ebay must want to start issuing 1099 for tax purposes, and also bypass PayPal by processing funds themselves?  What do you all think?  I think this stinks.


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Just got a notification that eBay is going to deduct fees before I get my payment, and that funds will be sent to my bank account, not to my PayPal balance anymore.
> 
> I don’t like this; I don’t want to give eBay my bank account info, and I surely don’t want to give eBay my social security number.
> 
> ebay must want to start issuing 1099 for tax purposes, and also bypass PayPal by processing funds themselves?  What do you all think?  I think this stinks.


I just noticed there is a thread for managed payments.  I’ll post there, sorry!


----------



## MAGJES

I received an item from overseas that was delivered by DHL and have found that the item is significantly not as described so I have initiated a return......I have never returned an item that was delivered by DHL with extra fees so *What happens to the extra money* I had to pay DHL to deliver?  Am I out this money?  Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> I received an item from overseas that was delivered by DHL and have found that the item is significantly not as described so I have initiated a return......I have never returned an item that was delivered by DHL with extra fees so *What happens to the extra money* I had to pay DHL to deliver?  Am I out this money?  Thanks!


I have not successfully received this brokerage money back in my experience and they actually make it quite difficult to get customs fees returned as well. I think I spent about 3 hours trying to get the correct paperwork to the correct person before I decided it was hopeless.


----------



## MAGJES

nicole0612 said:


> I have not successfully received this brokerage money back in my experience and they actually make it quite difficult to get customs fees returned as well. I think I spent about 3 hours trying to get the correct paperwork to the correct person before I decided it was hopeless.


Thanks Nicole. That is what I figured.  
Lesson learned.  I will never ever even pull up a brand_jfa listing again on ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I received an item from overseas that was delivered by DHL and have found that the item is significantly not as described so I have initiated a return......I have never returned an item that was delivered by DHL with extra fees so *What happens to the extra money* I had to pay DHL to deliver?  Am I out this money?  Thanks!





MAGJES said:


> Thanks Nicole. That is what I figured.
> Lesson learned.  I will never ever even pull up a brand_jfa listing again on ebay.


I don't blame you for never wanting to do business with them again, particularly after reading your other post here, #21.

But I do have a suggestion. You have nothing to lose!

Tell them you're a repeat buyer (possibly even referring them to the reference to a previous purchase that wasn't accurately described as well as any positive experiences) and request a refund of the fees you wouldn't have lost had they been honest in their listing.

They might be open to examining the potential financial loss of an Hermes client. (This isn't to say you need to go back to them; just that they might consider their bottom line and reimburse your loss.)


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I don't blame you for never wanting to do business with them again, particularly after reading your other post here, #21.
> 
> But I do have a suggestion. You have nothing to lose!
> 
> Tell them you're a repeat buyer (possibly even referring them to the reference to a previous purchase that wasn't accurately described as well as any positive experiences) and request a refund of the fees you wouldn't have lost had they been honest in their listing.
> 
> They might be open to examining the potential financial loss of an Hermes client. (This isn't to say you need to go back to them; just that they might consider their bottom line and reimburse your loss.)


 Thank for your reply BB.
They woke up this morning to a refund offer of $30 (which I do not want - I declined).  I have not tried to negotiate a better offer (yet?) since the condition of the problem is a problem but like you said I have nothing to lose. In the meantime here are pics.

This is the bag I thought I purchased (Ranking "s" - new/like new) - Picture of Corner in listing:




Here is the pic of the bag I received:  all four corners are like this (plus well used handles which cannot be captured in a photograph). The leather is scuffed on two of the corners so not sure if "cleaning" would have a good result.  If it was only the corners I honestly could deal with it but the SOFT handles are a deal breaker. They should be very stiff and you should feel the leather texture....it feels like a smooth shaved leg.....the texture has been worn off. It took a great deal of time to wear these handles down so listing as a like new/new bag is deceitful. I totally blame myself. I just sold this same bag (still new) in a smaller size only because i wanted the larger size like this one. I use them for work as this size holds a ton. Wanted something loud. Thanks for listening.


----------



## MAGJES

Well - this is weird.  The Seller sent me a return label.......

.....and this is what I see when I click on my return details.  Funny thing....I have not shipped. It's still sitting here on my bed.  I just opened the label this morning on the 2nd and it says the return was shipped yesterday and is in OHIO.   ??????

*Your item is on its way back to the seller. Your seller should send you a refund within 2  business days of delivery.


*

* Carrier**DHL** Tracking number**2288776906**





*

*Accepted**In Transit**Delivered*
*Customs status updated
Dec 01, 2020, 8:42 PM, CINCINNATI HUB,OH*


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Well - this is weird.  The Seller sent me a return label.......
> 
> .....and this is what I see when I click on my return details.  Funny thing....I have not shipped. It's still sitting here on my bed.  I just opened the label this morning on the 2nd and it says the return was shipped yesterday and is in OHIO.   ??????
> 
> *Your item is on its way back to the seller. Your seller should send you a refund within 2  business days of delivery.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Carrier**DHL** Tracking number**2288776906**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Accepted**In Transit**Delivered*
> *Customs status updated
> Dec 01, 2020, 8:42 PM, CINCINNATI HUB,OH*


This sounds like one of 2 possibilities. 

1. The seller is confused with multiple returns and submitted the wrong label to the wrong buyer for the wrong return
2. The seller is going claim you sent back the wrong item when "your" label shows a different item having been returned.


I'd contact the seller through the dispute (getting it on ebay's record) that it appears you received the incorrect label, that you aren't in Ohio and haven't shipped it yet. Let him know you want to make sure you get the proper label so when your SNAD item is received by the seller, you get your correct refund. 

You might also call ebay and hope to get someone who can understand what's going on! Ask them to get it on record that you don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> This sounds like one of 2 possibilities.
> 
> 1. The seller is confused with multiple returns and submitted the wrong label to the wrong buyer for the wrong return
> 2. The seller is going claim you sent back the wrong item when "your" label shows a different item having been returned.
> 
> 
> I'd contact the seller through the dispute (getting it on ebay's record) that it appears you received the incorrect label, that you aren't in Ohio and haven't shipped it yet. Let him know you want to make sure you get the proper label so when your SNAD item is received by the seller, you get your correct refund.
> 
> You might also call ebay and hope to get someone who can understand what's going on! Ask them to get it on record that you don't know what to do at this point.


Thanks for the reply!

I cannot for the life of me find where to respond through the dispute (or return request).  If it makes a difference - the seller has a 30 day return policy and I only:
1. Requested a return
2. The seller responded with a return label
3. Ebay sent an email thanking me for shipping my item!

There is nowhere to respond to the seller at this point except to send them a message.  I am going to call ebay now.


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> I received an item from overseas that was delivered by DHL and have found that the item is significantly not as described so I have initiated a return......I have never returned an item that was delivered by DHL with extra fees so *What happens to the extra money* I had to pay DHL to deliver?  Am I out this money?  Thanks!





nicole0612 said:


> I have not successfully received this brokerage money back in my experience and they actually make it quite difficult to get customs fees returned as well. I think I spent about 3 hours trying to get the correct paperwork to the correct person before I decided it was hopeless.


Were you able to get your shipping label/tracking issue figured out?
In a crazy coincidence, I also purchased a bag on eBay from Japan which arrived today, and it is also in worse condition than pictured. I purchased it because it is a discontinued model from a year or two ago that I have been looking for everywhere and my google search that day lead me to this eBay listing. This bag was described as having wear, but not that the leather was ripped in some places and the photos showed but cleverly disguised the worst of the damage using lighting shine and flattering camera angles. The damage is not reparable, so now I am in the same situation as you. I have to return it and lose what I paid for customs fees. I wonder if Japanese sellers have changed over time. I always used to find that the condition of their items would be described with the pickiest buyers in mind and was usually better than described or at least matched the description. The bag I got is cute from 6 feet away, but any closer and it looks like it got stuck in some machinery.


----------



## MAGJES

nicole0612 said:


> Were you able to get your shipping label/tracking issue figured out?
> In a crazy coincidence, I also purchased a bag on eBay from Japan which arrived today, and it is also in worse condition than pictured. I purchased it because it is a discontinued model from a year or two ago that I have been looking for everywhere and my google search that day lead me to this eBay listing. This bag was described as having wear, but not that the leather was ripped in some places and the photos showed but cleverly disguised the worst of the damage using lighting shine and flattering camera angles. The damage is not reparable, so now I am in the same situation as you. I have to return it and lose what I paid for customs fees. I wonder if Japanese sellers have changed over time. I always used to find that the condition of their items would be described with the pickiest buyers in mind and was usually better than described or at least matched the description. The bag I got is cute from 6 feet away, but any closer and it looks like it got stuck in some machinery.


I agree! In the past I would receive items in better condition than the listing described. Now.....not so much!  I called ebay yesterday and was told that they needed to request another label from the seller. They said the one I received in my ebay messages from my seller and the one that was uploaded showing "shipped" are two different label numbers. I did not notice that before I called them. Ebay said they would give my seller 5 days to send me another label. I woke up this morning with a message from my seller telling me to use the label that I received originally and that the status would be updated when I delivered it to DHL.  At this point I'm still confused. Ebay also told me yesterday.....(and not sure about this either)....that if the seller did not send me another label that Ebay would refund me in 5 days and I did not have to return the item. So at this point I was told by the seller to ship the item back using the 1st label they sent me and ebay tells me to wait for another label. The seller also told me to acquire a DHL ENVELOPE to ship the item back. This is a LARGE tote in a LARGE Hermes box. I am NOT using an envelope. I told them I would use the same large box they used to ship to me.


----------



## JadaStormy

Good Morning! I sold an item on 11/25. I shipped it out on 11/27 due to the holiday; it was supposed to be delivered on Monday 11/30 via priority mail. Instead of being delivered I got the "arriving late" notice and so far as of 12/3 I have no updates! I contacted USPS with the late mail inquiry and I'm awaiting their response.

Question: Should I contact the buyer? They haven't contacted me yet, but it's been over a week since they paid and tomorrow will be a week since I shipped. I don't know what I would say other than the delay is with USPS and I asked them to look into it? When I check eBay is says the estimated delivery is on or before 12/11, so I guess technically it's not late yet. I shipped some personal first class mail the same day and it arrived on Monday. Why is priority mail slower? Ugh.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I agree! In the past I would receive items in better condition than the listing described. Now.....not so much!  I called ebay yesterday and was told that they needed to request another label from the seller. They said the one I received in my ebay messages from my seller and the one that was uploaded showing "shipped" are two different label numbers. I did not notice that before I called them. Ebay said they would give my seller 5 days to send me another label. I woke up this morning with a message from my seller telling me to use the label that I received originally and that the status would be updated when I delivered it to DHL.  At this point I'm still confused. Ebay also told me yesterday.....(and not sure about this either)....that if the seller did not send me another label that Ebay would refund me in 5 days and I did not have to return the item. So at this point I was told by the seller to ship the item back using the 1st label they sent me and ebay tells me to wait for another label. The seller also told me to acquire a DHL ENVELOPE to ship the item back. This is a LARGE tote in a LARGE Hermes box. I am NOT using an envelope. I told them I would use the same large box they used to ship to me.


Call ebay again! And ask them to not only document the issues on the return request but also, to send you written confirmation of what you are supposed to do. You don't want to follow the seller's advice and lose your protection, your money or the bag!


----------



## BeenBurned

JadaStormy said:


> Good Morning! I sold an item on 11/25. I shipped it out on 11/27 due to the holiday; it was supposed to be delivered on Monday 11/30 via priority mail. Instead of being delivered I got the "arriving late" notice and so far as of 12/3 I have no updates! I contacted USPS with the late mail inquiry and I'm awaiting their response.
> 
> Question: Should I contact the buyer? They haven't contacted me yet, but it's been over a week since they paid and tomorrow will be a week since I shipped. I don't know what I would say other than the delay is with USPS and I asked them to look into it? When I check eBay is says the estimated delivery is on or before 12/11, so I guess technically it's not late yet. I shipped some personal first class mail the same day and it arrived on Monday. Why is priority mail slower? Ugh.


I think combining Covid, the upcoming holiday rush and the fact that more people are shopping online adding to the mail rush, shipping is a sh!tshow! 

I handed a package to my carrier on Monday and tracking is still showing only that a shipping label was creating but not indicating that item was shipped. 

I've also had several "arriving late" notices and (so far), all have been ultimately delivered. 

I know this isn't definitive, but might be reassuring to know that you aren't alone.


----------



## JadaStormy

BeenBurned said:


> I think combining Covid, the upcoming holiday rush and the fact that more people are shopping online adding to the mail rush, shipping is a sh!tshow!
> 
> I handed a package to my carrier on Monday and tracking is still showing only that a shipping label was creating but not indicating that item was shipped.
> 
> I've also had several "arriving late" notices and (so far), all have been ultimately delivered.
> 
> I know this isn't definitive, but might be reassuring to know that you aren't alone.


Thank you! Hopefully the buyer is also considering these factors. I assume they are since they haven't contacted me yet. I guess I will just wait a couple more days. I just wonder if they would be glad I acknowledged the delay, or somehow blame me for it and request a refund.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

JadaStormy said:


> Thank you! Hopefully the buyer is also considering these factors. I assume they are since they haven't contacted me yet. I guess I will just wait a couple more days. I just wonder if they would be glad I acknowledged the delay, or somehow blame me for it and request a refund.


I usually reach out to my buyer just to let them know I am keeping an eye on their purchase.


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> I agree! In the past I would receive items in better condition than the listing described. Now.....not so much!  I called ebay yesterday and was told that they needed to request another label from the seller. They said the one I received in my ebay messages from my seller and the one that was uploaded showing "shipped" are two different label numbers. I did not notice that before I called them. Ebay said they would give my seller 5 days to send me another label. I woke up this morning with a message from my seller telling me to use the label that I received originally and that the status would be updated when I delivered it to DHL.  At this point I'm still confused. Ebay also told me yesterday.....(and not sure about this either)....that if the seller did not send me another label that Ebay would refund me in 5 days and I did not have to return the item. So at this point I was told by the seller to ship the item back using the 1st label they sent me and ebay tells me to wait for another label. The seller also told me to acquire a DHL ENVELOPE to ship the item back. This is a LARGE tote in a LARGE Hermes box. I am NOT using an envelope. I told them I would use the same large box they used to ship to me.


I agree with BB, though I’m sure you would not follow these instructions from the seller. It is an awful feeling to be in limbo, when the seller is not giving you a reasonable option, but you know that eBay CS can say one thing and then not stand by those promises in the end. The advice for them to put it in writing is a great idea, because at least then you will have a bit more documentation on your side.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know how to reduce the file size of photos taken from my iPhone? I wanted to add photos of the tears in the leather of the bag for my return request, but they are all 8 to 9 MB and they need to be 5 or less for Ebay to accept the pictures. I tried taking screenshots, or making the picture smaller, but neither of those worked. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know how to reduce the file size of photos taken from my iPhone? I wanted to add photos of the tears in the leather of the bag for my return request, but they are all 8 to 9 MB and they need to be 5 or less for Ebay to accept the pictures. I tried taking screenshots, or making the picture smaller, but neither of those worked. Thanks!


Can you save them as png files? I think those take up less storage. Or isn't there an option when you take the photo as to the quality?


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Can you save them as png files? I think those take up less storage. Or isn't there an option when you take the photo as to the quality?


Thanks! I will give that a try.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Can you save them as png files? I think those take up less storage. Or isn't there an option when you take the photo as to the quality?


In case it helps anyone else, I found an easy work around for those of us without tech skills. I emailed the photos to myself and chose the smallest option when I saved them to my photos from my email. Then I could upload those smaller photos to eBay.


----------



## Roro

BeenBurned said:


> I handed a package to my carrier on Monday and tracking is still showing only that a shipping label was creating but not indicating that item was shipped.



BeenBurned, the EXACT same thing happened to me.  I handed the package to the carrier because there were thunderstorms and isolated tornadoes passing through my area and I didn't want my husband to have to go to the post office. I actually called my post office this morning and was told that the package is in the system and will arrive by early next week.  This doesn't make me feel especially better when I look at the tracking and see "pre-shipment information" is the only scan that shows.  I, too, struggle with the idea of writing my buyer but am waiting in the hope that the first scan will show the package in his state and I can breath easier then. Shipping in the time of Covid is an adventure that I can live without!


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> BeenBurned, the EXACT same thing happened to me.  I handed the package to the carrier because there were thunderstorms and isolated tornadoes passing through my area and I didn't want my husband to have to go to the post office. I actually called my post office this morning and was told that the package is in the system and will arrive by early next week.  This doesn't make me feel especially better when I look at the tracking and see "pre-shipment information" is the only scan that shows.  I, too, struggle with the idea of writing my buyer but am waiting in the hope that the first scan will show the package in his state and I can breath easier then. Shipping in the time of Covid is an adventure that I can live without!


I spoke to the carrier today, asking whether it's possible for something to fall between the seats, under something or another possibility in which it would remain on the truck. He told me it's impossible. At the end of the day, the driver has to go through the truck to verify that it's empty and that every package and flat (letter) is removed. 

Although it doesn't make me happy, he suggested the possibility that the label got ripped and couldn't be scanned, but if that's the case, I'd expect a "RTS" (return to sender) stamp and that it would come back to me. The way I attach my labels though, it's highly unlikely that it would get ripped. 

I'm going to remain optimistic (as you are) that the item will be delivered tomorrow as expected. 

I haven't contacted the buyer but will reply if she contacts me. 


(FWIW, another package I took to the post office and had scanned as "accepted" about 4 hours ago is still showing only as having the shipping label created. And I KNOW she scanned it in!)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I spoke to the carrier today, asking whether it's possible for something to fall between the seats, under something or another possibility in which it would remain on the truck. He told me it's impossible. At the end of the day, the driver has to go through the truck to verify that it's empty and that every package and flat (letter) is removed.
> 
> Although it doesn't make me happy, he suggested the possibility that the label got ripped and couldn't be scanned, but if that's the case, I'd expect a "RTS" (return to sender) stamp and that it would come back to me. The way I attach my labels though, it's highly unlikely that it would get ripped.
> 
> I'm going to remain optimistic (as you are) that the item will be delivered tomorrow as expected.
> 
> I haven't contacted the buyer but will reply if she contacts me.
> 
> 
> (FWIW, another package I took to the post office and had scanned as "accepted" about 4 hours ago is still showing only as having the shipping label created. And I KNOW she scanned it in!)


On ebay, the tracking for a recent sale has on the top "pre-shipment info sent USPS awaits item," with the most recent date, although the package is halfway to its destination. If I go to USPS, the tracking is correct. 

They may not get lost in the truck but I know they get lost at the distribution center. I've had packages disappear for more than a week before they start moving again.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> On ebay, the tracking for a recent sale has on the top "pre-shipment info sent USPS awaits item," with the most recent date, although the package is halfway to its destination. If I go to USPS, the tracking is correct.
> 
> They may not get lost in the truck but I know they get lost at the distribution center. I've had packages disappear for more than a week before they start moving again.


True. I was just asking my mailman just in case there was a chance it was "stuck" or lost in his truck.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Call ebay again! And ask them to not only document the issues on the return request but also, to send you written confirmation of what you are supposed to do. You don't want to follow the seller's advice and lose your protection, your money or the bag!


so it's been a week since ebay asked the seller to send me another return label.  The seller has not sent one and continues to tell me in the ebay messages to use the first label they went me. I have a printout of the ebay/me conversation regarding this claim and now that's it's been a week with no movement I will call them again today. Will update in case it may help someone with a similar problem in the future.


----------



## Busykitty

I’m dealing with the same thing right now. I brought about 7 packages to the post office Monday and 2 of them are in the “pre-shipment” stage still. Waiting to here from the post master sometime today as I live in a small town and they know me.  
One was a 6 dollar eBay shirt which I’m not all that worried about, but the second was a $100 return. I’m losing my mind just thinking that I’m going to have to eat this stupid return.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> On ebay, the tracking for a recent sale has on the top "pre-shipment info sent USPS awaits item," with the most recent date, although the package is halfway to its destination. If I go to USPS, the tracking is correct.
> 
> They may not get lost in the truck but I know they get lost at the distribution center. I've had packages disappear for more than a week before they start moving again.


I sent 2 packages on the 28th of November that still aren't delivered. They look to have sat in the JAX processing center for over a week. One of the scans showed missent a few days ago. I opened an inquiry and it was updated to arriving later than expected. The PO of that buyer left a voicemail that the package left JAX on x date and was headed to St. Louis and then off to IL for delivery. The other package has been moving, but very slowly. I am glad my buyers understand the situation and can see I sent the shipment day after payment.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I sent 2 packages on the 28th of November that still aren't delivered. They look to have sat in the JAX processing center for over a week. One of the scans showed missent a few days ago. I opened an inquiry and it was updated to arriving later than expected. The PO of that buyer left a voicemail that the package left JAX on x date and was headed to St. Louis and then off to IL for delivery. The other package has been moving, but very slowly. I am glad my buyers understand the situation and can see I sent the shipment day after payment.


Yup, between Covid and normal longer delivery time during the holidays, time between shipping and delivery is longer. As long as there's movement showing, that's good.


----------



## PrettyBoy312

why on ebay the administration wants to sell perfumes only with original boxes?


----------



## whateve

PrettyBoy312 said:


> why on ebay the administration wants to sell perfumes only with original boxes?


Possibly to stop counterfeits or someone refilling a bottle with a generic.


----------



## PrettyBoy312

whateve said:


> Possibly to stop counterfeits or someone refilling a bottle with a generic.


Thank you for your answer


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, between Covid and normal longer delivery time during the holidays, time between shipping and delivery is longer. As long as there's movement showing, that's good.


I am amazed at the number of buyers that have messaged me over the past two days screaming about their packages not being delivered. These are packages mailed on the 10th and 11th of Dec using USPS 1ST CLASS and it is ONLY the 17th.  Every single package that I have mailed since that date (postman picked up from my house) are not scanned and only "awaiting shipment" is showing on ebay.  All I can do is ask the buyer to wait a few more days and that tracking during this time is not updated until delivery due to overwhelming volume (per my carrier) and staff shortages. Shipping delays are discussed repeatedly on the news. I guess my buyers live under a rock. I want to add that everytime I ship I let the buyer know when the package was taken to the post office so it's not like they think the package has not been shipped even though nothing shows on tracking. One lady asked me this morning.   "so did you really ship my item or not?"


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I am amazed at the number of buyers that have messaged me over the past two days screaming about their packages not being delivered. These are packages mailed on the 10th and 11th of Dec using USPS 1ST CLASS and it is ONLY the 17th.  Every single package that I have mailed since that date (postman picked up from my house) are not scanned and only "awaiting shipment" is showing on ebay.  All I can do is ask the buyer to wait a few more days and that tracking during this time is not updated until delivery due to overwhelming volume (per my carrier) and staff shortages. Shipping delays are discussed repeatedly on the news. I guess my buyers live under a rock. I want to add that everytime I ship I let the buyer know when the package was taken to the post office so it's not like they think the package has not been shipped even though nothing shows on tracking. One lady asked me this morning.   "so did you really ship my item or not?"


Send them this screenshot which I received (this morning) from USPS:


----------



## Roro

MAGJES said:


> I am amazed at the number of buyers that have messaged me over the past two days screaming about their packages not being delivered. These are packages mailed on the 10th and 11th of Dec using USPS 1ST CLASS and it is ONLY the 17th.  Every single package that I have mailed since that date (postman picked up from my house) are not scanned and only "awaiting shipment" is showing on ebay.  All I can do is ask the buyer to wait a few more days and that tracking during this time is not updated until delivery due to overwhelming volume (per my carrier) and staff shortages. Shipping delays are discussed repeatedly on the news. I guess my buyers live under a rock. I want to add that everytime I ship I let the buyer know when the package was taken to the post office so it's not like they think the package has not been shipped even though nothing shows on tracking. One lady asked me this morning.   "so did you really ship my item or not?"



I handed a first class package to my carrier on November 30, a Monday.  I was assured by the post master at both my post office and the receiving post office that the package was moving in the system.  For two weeks, NOTHING.  Just a pre-shipment scan.  Finally, this Monday December 14th, it was 'scanned in' at my post office at 11pm.  I feel it sat somewhere for this time, just who knows where?  The package is finally on its way and I am relieved.  Once it's in the USPS system, they can actually 'see' it and find it if necessary.  I think this is pretty typical these days.  Hopefully ebay would back you if one of your customers opens a INR case.  Good luck and know you're not alone.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Send them this screenshot which I received (this morning) from USPS:
> View attachment 4931949


Thanks.
I've been copying/pasting the same message when I answer every message now.  I've also been including this notification from USPS.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I am amazed at the number of buyers that have messaged me over the past two days screaming about their packages not being delivered. These are packages mailed on the 10th and 11th of Dec using USPS 1ST CLASS and it is ONLY the 17th.  Every single package that I have mailed since that date (postman picked up from my house) are not scanned and only "awaiting shipment" is showing on ebay.  All I can do is ask the buyer to wait a few more days and that tracking during this time is not updated until delivery due to overwhelming volume (per my carrier) and staff shortages. Shipping delays are discussed repeatedly on the news. I guess my buyers live under a rock. I want to add that everytime I ship I let the buyer know when the package was taken to the post office so it's not like they think the package has not been shipped even though nothing shows on tracking. One lady asked me this morning.   "so did you really ship my item or not?"


I used to have this problem. I kept calling my local post office to complain that packages weren't being scanned upon pickup and I was getting bad ratings because it appeared I didn't ship on time. It's been a few years but now they always scan upon pickup from my house. If you know your carrier, you can talk to him or her about scanning your packages or leave him a note.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I used to have this problem. I kept calling my local post office to complain that packages weren't being scanned upon pickup and I was getting bad ratings because it appeared I didn't ship on time. It's been a few years but now they always scan upon pickup from my house. If you know your carrier, you can talk to him or her about scanning your packages or leave him a note.


That can be a problem but this year is different from any other anyway. I either take packages to the post office where they scan as "accepted" or my carrier scans it when he picks it up at my house but even then, there are a few cases when it's been 3 or 4 days before it has a scan showing that it arrived at the local hub. Or it'll get to a distribution facility and sit for days.

  So it appears (to the casual observer) that it sat in a post office for days.

Here's one of my examples that shows no movement between Dec. 8 and 14.


----------



## BeenBurned

This is another example. I mailed this item on Dec. 5 and it arrived at her state's distribution center on December 9 (a day after ebay's "estimated" delivery of Dec. 8). 

Although there's only 12 miles between the distribution center in Oak Creek and the buyer's city of Franklin, it took 5 more days for it to get to her.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That can be a problem but this year is different from any other anyway. I either take packages to the post office where they scan as "accepted" or my carrier scans it when he picks it up at my house but even then, there are a few cases when it's been 3 or 4 days before it has a scan showing that it arrived at the local hub. Or it'll get to a distribution facility and sit for days.
> 
> So it appears (to the casual observer) that it sat in a post office for days.
> 
> Here's one of my examples that shows no movement between Dec. 8 and 14.
> View attachment 4932729


This happens to me too, but at least if I have the pick up scan, the buyer can't blame me for not shipping it, or think I'm lying when I say I already shipped it.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I used to have this problem. I kept calling my local post office to complain that packages weren't being scanned upon pickup and I was getting bad ratings because it appeared I didn't ship on time. It's been a few years but now they always scan upon pickup from my house. If you know your carrier, you can talk to him or her about scanning your packages or leave him a note.


Normally my carrier scans at Pickup. I’ve had so many for him to pick up lately .... at least 5 or 6 a day...... so that’s when he said no time to scan. last Saturday and this past Monday I drove my packages to the post office to get around this “no scanning at pickup” or so I thought. They were so busy that drop offs were told to leave in a certain area on the counter. It’s a small post office and I’m sure they are experiencing current staff shortages. I left my packages in the drop off counter both days. One package was to my daughter in the same state. Today is Friday.....still no scan on that one either.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> This happens to me too, but at least if I have the pick up scan, the buyer can't blame me for not shipping it, or think I'm lying when I say I already shipped it.


Yeah....this seems to be my problem. The only way to get a scan in my town is to wait in the insanely long line. Then if the lady that patrols the line sees that you are waiting with a package that already has a label she will pull you out and ask that you leave it in the designated area. I know I have to right to refuse but it is a big deal with the “line police” at my post office. I’ve witnessed crazy fights/arguments when a customer insists on a scan for a preprinted label. Total shaming if you remain in line.


----------



## Lubina

MAGJES said:


> Yeah....this seems to be my problem. The only way to get a scan in my town is to wait in the insanely long line. Then if the lady that patrols the line sees that you are waiting with a package that already has a label she will pull you out and ask that you leave it in the designated area. I know I have to right to refuse but it is a big deal with the “line police” at my post office. I’ve witnessed crazy fights/arguments when a customer insists on a scan for a preprinted label. Total shaming if you remain in line.



Fights and arguments? Between the postal staff or with other customers waiting in line?
Postal staff are usually happy when they see me because my packages are always wrapped and labels are pre-addressed properly (the other day one remarked that I always do things correctly)
I'm usually only at the counter less than a minute. It's a quick transaction, but it gives them a chance to breathe, unlike the dozen other customers some of whom have never been in a post office in their entire lives and need a Ted Talk on how to mail something.
Cusomers shouldn't have an issue either. Everyone gets their turn. I sympathize with those who seem truly confused, but others I laugh internally or roll my eyes when they throw a tantrum when told overnight shipping is not an option for next morning delivery when it is 4:45 pm or why they can't use a flate rate box and pay the weight based cost or my personal favorite, angry that the post office cannot accept their Fed Ex or UPS package. Only time I want the scream and shout is when the customer  knows the clerk or is overely chatty with clerk. Then I'm all, you're done, step away from the counter! Have a reunion on your own time! There are people waiting!!


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Normally my carrier scans at Pickup. I’ve had so many for him to pick up lately .... at least 5 or 6 a day...... so that’s when he said no time to scan. last Saturday and this past Monday I drove my packages to the post office to get around this “no scanning at pickup” or so I thought. They were so busy that drop offs were told to leave in a certain area on the counter. It’s a small post office and I’m sure they are experiencing current staff shortages. I left my packages in the drop off counter both days. One package was to my daughter in the same state. Today is Friday.....still no scan on that one either.


Can you print a SCAN form? It is a post office document that has the tracking numbers of all the labels you print at a time. Then the carrier only has to scan the document and all packages are automatically in the system.


MAGJES said:


> Yeah....this seems to be my problem. The only way to get a scan in my town is to wait in the insanely long line. Then if the lady that patrols the line sees that you are waiting with a package that already has a label she will pull you out and ask that you leave it in the designated area. I know I have to right to refuse but it is a big deal with the “line police” at my post office. I’ve witnessed crazy fights/arguments when a customer insists on a scan for a preprinted label. Total shaming if you remain in line.





Lubina said:


> Fights and arguments? Between the postal staff or with other customers waiting in line?
> Postal staff are usually happy when they see me because my packages are always wrapped and labels are pre-addressed properly (the other day one remarked that I always do things correctly)
> I'm usually only at the counter less than a minute. It's a quick transaction, but it gives them a chance to breathe, unlike the dozen other customers some of whom have never been in a post office in their entire lives and need a Ted Talk on how to mail something.
> Cusomers shouldn't have an issue either. Everyone gets their turn. I sympathize with those who seem truly confused, but others I laugh internally or roll my eyes when they throw a tantrum when told overnight shipping is not an option for next morning delivery when it is 4:45 pm or why they can't use a flate rate box and pay the weight based cost or my personal favorite, angry that the post office cannot accept their Fed Ex or UPS package. Only time I want the scream and shout is when the customer  knows the clerk or is overely chatty with clerk. Then I'm all, you're done, step away from the counter! Have a reunion on your own time! There are people waiting!!


My local post office has a policy that they will not scan any pre-paid package that you carry to the counter. The line is too long and they don't want unnecessary things holding it up. If you drop it off, they tell you it will get scanned when they get around to it. They won't do it when you are there.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> Can you print a SCAN form? It is a post office document that has the tracking numbers of all the labels you print at a time. Then the carrier only has to scan the document and all packages are automatically in the system.


I will try this!  Can the carrier scan this form when he does a pick up?  I can leave it for him if so.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I will try this!  Can the carrier scan this form when he does a pick up?  I can leave it for him if so.


Yes, you leave the scan form with the packages and all he has to do is scan the form. The only problem with it is that you have to buy all your postage at once from the same place, like ebay or stamps.com. I haven't done it in a long time, so you'll have to figure out how to do it so all the tracking numbers get on the form.


----------



## fashion_victim9

I am also experiencing huge difficulties with the delivery time at the moment. it all started about 3 weeks ago, and some buyers are going crazy and blaming me despite all the news shouting about USPS delays. some of the packages were picked up on December 2-7, and have not shown up anywhere else so far. I keep filling "where is my package" and "missing mail" forms at USPS site, of course it doesn't help. 
I do understand my buyers, most of these purchases are Christmas gifts, but what else I can do here. I have been selling on ebay and other sites for about 8 years, but there has never been such a collapse. covid x Christmas. I just need to whine about it in a place where people understand me and have the same issues I'm so tired and stressed out


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

fashion_victim9 said:


> I am also experiencing huge difficulties with the delivery time at the moment. it all started about 3 weeks ago, and some buyers are going crazy and blaming me despite all the news shouting about USPS delays. some of the packages were picked up on December 2-7, and have not shown up anywhere else so far. I keep filling "where is my package" and "missing mail" forms at USPS site, of course it doesn't help.
> I do understand my buyers, most of these purchases are Christmas gifts, but what else I can do here. I have been selling on ebay and other sites for about 8 years, but there has never been such a collapse. covid x Christmas. I just need to whine about it in a place where people understand me and have the same issues I'm so tired and stressed out


It is very frustrating this year. Luckily most of my customers have been understanding!


----------



## MAGJES

I shipped out 8 boxes on the 12th - took them all to the post office myself and gave them to the person collecting prepaid packages. They were not scanned but I assumed they would be before they were loaded up and on to the next center. They were not and and NONE of them showed tracking until yesterday....on Sunday the 20th!  All but one showed up at a distribution center about 1 1/2 hrs away - still in the same state......they have finally started to move. I still am watching the last one that still shows no tracking.

This afternoon I ran out to the street and stopped my mailman and asked him what has happened. He told me that there was an accident at that distribution center (1 1/2 hrs away) and that it caused a big delay. They are days behind. He said it was on the national news ??   I googled Greensboro NC USPS distribution and it seems that particular center is racked with problems and delays.  ugh. 
What I do not understand is that packages I mailed out after the 12th - all last week - they have already arrived!  so why are the old one still just orbiting around?

I've been in contact with my buyers and most are understanding but here is my problem.  The packages that were not scanned until a WEEK after I mailed them out caused my 100% shipping to fall down to 87%. * Is it worth my time to call ebay and explain or is it a waste of time?*


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MAGJES said:


> I shipped out 8 boxes on the 12th - took them all to the post office myself and gave them to the person collecting prepaid packages. They were not scanned but I assumed they would be before they were loaded up and on to the next center. They were not and and NONE of them showed tracking until yesterday....on Sunday the 20th!  All but one showed up at a distribution center about 1 1/2 hrs away - still in the same state......they have finally started to move. I still am watching the last one that still shows no tracking.
> 
> This afternoon I ran out to the street and stopped my mailman and asked him what has happened. He told me that there was an accident at that distribution center (1 1/2 hrs away) and that it caused a big delay. They are days behind. He said it was on the national news ??   I googled Greensboro NC USPS distribution and it seems that particular center is racked with problems and delays.  ugh.
> What I do not understand is that packages I mailed out after the 12th - all last week - they have already arrived!  so why are the old one still just orbiting around?
> 
> I've been in contact with my buyers and most are understanding but here is my problem.  The packages that were not scanned until a WEEK after I mailed them out caused my 100% shipping to fall down to 87%. * Is it worth my time to call ebay and explain or is it a waste of time?*


You could try but I tried to call Ebay today and the phone number no longer works. Everything has to be done through email. I got a quick response about my question but it was a "canned" answer and a waste of my time.  Good luck.  By the way Cleveland's distribution center is way behind too and I was told they won't be caught up until after the 1st.


----------



## Bales25

Luvpurplepurses said:


> You could try but I tried to call Ebay today and the phone number no longer works. Everything has to be done through email. I got a quick response about my question but it was a "canned" answer and a waste of my time.  Good luck.  By the way Cleveland's distribution center is way behind too and I was told they won't be caught up until after the 1st.



Same with Springfield, MA - my mailman told me they are working 3 shifts around the clock and still have over 200 trucks (big tractor trailers) to get through, with more coming in each day.


----------



## MAGJES

Thanks all.  I think I should probably just quit worrying about it.  All but ONE BUYER is being very understanding.  She opened a case this morning even though I told the pita I would refund her no problem if it does not show up tomorrow.  It's only $37 for goodness sakes and technically it was mailed FIRST CLASS per the listing and it's been 6 business days not including the 4 day on the weekends.  It's not like I was ignoring her.  I've explained the problem to her twice along with my sincerest apologies.  I do not care if she leaves me bad feedback either at this point.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> * Is it worth my time to call ebay and explain or is it a waste of time?*


Hold off calling for a month or so. Ebay might automatically adjust any "late" dings because they're well aware of the lack of scans and delay in deliveries. 

My own shipping performance isn't currently showing any late shipments or deliveries (at this time) but during the summer, I had a couple of them. Without even having to call ebay, I checked again a month or so later and my late shipment rate was back to 0.00%. 

I think they'll fix sellers' performances without calls but if not, you'll have plenty of time (60 days? 90 days?) to call and have them manually remove the dings.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Hold off calling for a month or so. Ebay might automatically adjust any "late" dings because they're well aware of the lack of scans and delay in deliveries.
> 
> My own shipping performance isn't currently showing any late shipments or deliveries (at this time) but during the summer, I had a couple of them. Without even having to call ebay, I checked again a month or so later and my late shipment rate was back to 0.00%.
> 
> I think they'll fix sellers' performances without calls but if not, you'll have plenty of time (60 days? 90 days?) to call and have them manually remove the dings.


I checked my stats last night and you were right.  It is back to 100%. Yay!


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> Thanks all.  I think I should probably just quit worrying about it.  All but ONE BUYER is being very understanding.  She opened a case this morning even though I told the pita I would refund her no problem if it does not show up tomorrow.  It's only $37 for goodness sakes and technically it was mailed FIRST CLASS per the listing and it's been 6 business days not including the 4 day on the weekends.  It's not like I was ignoring her.  I've explained the problem to her twice along with my sincerest apologies.  I do not care if she leaves me bad feedback either at this point.


@BeenBurned 
Quick Question!

I ended up refunding this buyer that opened a case just to have one last headache and wouldn't you know it......USPS FINALLY updated and guess what....DELIVERED!

How to handle?  
1. Ask her to pay me again even though it says ....."case closed"
2. Forget about it?
3. suggestions?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> @BeenBurned
> Quick Question!
> 
> I ended up refunding this buyer that opened a case just to have one last headache and wouldn't you know it......USPS FINALLY updated and guess what....DELIVERED!
> 
> How to handle?
> 1. Ask her to pay me again even though it says ....."case closed"
> 2. Forget about it?
> 3. suggestions?


NO! Don't forget about it! At best, she deserves to be called out and hopefully, her conscience will make her do the right thing.

In hindsight, I'm sure you know you shouldn't have refunded but having done so, this is what I would do. (BTW, I'd block the impatient buyer!)

Send buyer the following message THROUGH THE TRANSACTION. Don't worry about pi$$ing her off because you've blocked and won't deal with her again:

_"Dear buyer, _

_I'm sending this message through ebay because I want it on both our ebay accounts what transpired. 

Although it's been all over the news (and ebay) of USPS delays as a result of Covid and the holidays and I informed you of it, you opened a case. Though ebay would have required you to wait for delivery or let enough time pass to assume it was lost, I voluntarily issued the refund to you so you wouldn't have to wait. 

As luck would have it, tracking shows that the item was delivered on (insert date and time as per tracking) so you now have a refund AND the item. 

I am writing to request that as an honorable buyer, you repay the amount that I refunded to you. 

Sincerely, _
_Your seller" _

If she doesn't respond, you'll know the type of person she is and can post her ID on the BBL thread! But maybe she'll repay. At this point, you have nothing to lose!


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> NO! Don't forget about it! At best, she deserves to be called out and hopefully, her conscience will make her do the right thing.
> 
> In hindsight, I'm sure you know you shouldn't have refunded but having done so, this is what I would do. (BTW, I'd block the impatient buyer!)
> 
> Send buyer the following message THROUGH THE TRANSACTION. Don't worry about pi$$ing her off because you've blocked and won't deal with her again:
> 
> _"Dear buyer, _
> 
> _I'm sending this message through ebay because I want it on both our ebay accounts what transpired.
> 
> Although it's been all over the news (and ebay) of USPS delays as a result of Covid and the holidays and I informed you of it, you opened a case. Though ebay would have required you to wait for delivery or let enough time pass to assume it was lost, I voluntarily issued the refund to you so you wouldn't have to wait.
> 
> As luck would have it, tracking shows that the item was delivered on (insert date and time as per tracking) so you now have a refund AND the item.
> 
> I am writing to request that as an honorable buyer, you repay the amount that I refunded to you.
> 
> Sincerely, _
> _Your seller" _
> 
> If she doesn't respond, you'll know the type of person she is and can post her ID on the BBL thread! But maybe she'll repay. At this point, you have nothing to lose!


Thank you BB.  I will do this over the weekend.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Roro

Good morning, all.  Hope everyone is doing well.  May I rant?  

I purchased a bag on ebay about 10 days ago.  Supposed to come from NYC to me in the Philly burbs.  Once it was finally mailed, over a week later, it actually came from somewhere on the North shore of Mass and is now in Las Vegas.  I guess this is just typical for 2020.  

I sold a bag a few days before Christmas.  It was heading to Minnesota from me in SE PA.  It is now in Tampa FL.  Vacay I guess.

Husband bought something on ebay about 2 weeks ago.  Minnesota to us.  Spent a week in Sacramento. Still only thinking about coming east, hasn't actually moved yet.  Honestly, we can't win.

On the bright side: the first class package I handed to my carrier on Nov 30 was finally delivered in Oregon exactly 3 weeks later. 

Thank you.  Here's hoping for a better year for us all, especially the USPS apparently, in 2021.


----------



## holiday123

Can other sellers use pictures from my listings now? I reported a seller who is using my photos to the copyright@ebay and vero@ebay addresses after she ignored my request to pull the pictures from her listing.  While filling out the notice of infringement form, I had to go to google to figure out what to put for reason code and registration information/ jurisdiction...which I still don't have an answer for...but reading the ebay community response to another seller is that it's now allowed to steal photos...tell me that's not true?


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Can other sellers use pictures from my listings now? I reported a seller who is using my photos to the copyright@ebay and vero@ebay addresses after she ignored my request to pull the pictures from her listing.  While filling out the notice of infringement form, I had to go to google to figure out what to put for reason code and registration information/ jurisdiction...which I still don't have an answer for...but reading the ebay community response to another seller is that it's now allowed to steal photos...tell me that's not true?


For pictures only, it's 4.2. (I copy the full line; not just the number.)

If you have the item listed on another site, it's easier to get the infringing ebay listing removed. Although most of my stolen pictures were probably found on ebay (or google linking to ebay), I get better and prompter responses when I report that the images were taken from (my listing on) another site. I also include a link to my listing on the other site.

If action isn't taken within 12-24 hours, I'm a PITA and resubmit!

*From the NOCI form: *
Copyright – listing content infringement
4.1 Listing(s) contains unlawful copy of copyrighted text.
4.2 Listing(s) contains unlawful copy of copyrighted image.
4.3 Listing(s) contains unlawful copy of copyrighted image and text.

ETA: Another comment. 

The "signature" field isn't working so you can't fill in your siggy. I put my signature (marked as such) into the date field, then fill in the date.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> For pictures only, it's 4.2. (I copy the full line; not just the number.)
> 
> If you have the item listed on another site, it's easier to get the infringing ebay listing removed. Although most of my stolen pictures were probably found on ebay (or google linking to ebay), I get better and prompter responses when I report that the images were taken from (my listing on) another site. I also include a link to my listing on the other site.
> 
> If action isn't taken within 12-24 hours, I'm a PITA and resubmit!
> 
> *From the NOCI form: *
> Copyright – listing content infringement
> 4.1 Listing(s) contains unlawful copy of copyrighted text.
> 4.2 Listing(s) contains unlawful copy of copyrighted image.
> 4.3 Listing(s) contains unlawful copy of copyrighted image and text.
> 
> ETA: Another comment.
> 
> The "signature" field isn't working so you can't fill in your siggy. I put my signature (marked as such) into the date field, then fill in the date.


Thank you. I'll resubmit with the correct code. 
I originally drew my signature on the form (looks awful) so this time I'll digitally sign.
Unfortunately I sold the item a few months ago so I don't think it was listed elsewhere.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. I'll resubmit with the correct code.
> I originally drew my signature on the form (looks awful) so this time I'll digitally sign.
> Unfortunately I sold the item a few months ago so I don't think it was listed elsewhere.


HInt, hint. 

When one of my items sells on ebay, I put it on "reserve" on Bonanza. So even if it's 6 months later that someone uses my pictures, I've been known to resurrect a reserve listing and make it active on Bonz just for the amount of time it takes for ebay/VeRO to see it and take action on the picture thief's listing.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> HInt, hint.
> 
> When one of my items sells on ebay, I put it on "reserve" on Bonanza. So even if it's 6 months later that someone uses my pictures, I've been known to resurrect a reserve listing and make it active on Bonz just for the amount of time it takes for ebay/VeRO to see it and take action on the picture thief's listing.


I might just try that


----------



## ThisVNchick

I know everyone is experiencing usps delays but when should I really worry? I had two packages scheduled for pick-up. They were picked up by our PO person (I have this on video recording). One package was scanned in at the PO, not during the time of pick up, and the other package is still pending a scan. The pick up happened Monday. If there’s no scan by next Monday, is it time to worry?

I know my buyer is understanding but at what point do you refund to keep the buyer happy? I’m all for supporting the usps but this disarray at all the various facilities is making it hard for me to stay loyal- especially if it means that I have to take a personal loss.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> I know everyone is experiencing usps delays but when should I really worry? I had two packages scheduled for pick-up. They were picked up by our PO person (I have this on video recording). One package was scanned in at the PO, not during the time of pick up, and the other package is still pending a scan. The pick up happened Monday. If there’s no scan by next Monday, is it time to worry?
> 
> I know my buyer is understanding but at what point do you refund to keep the buyer happy? I’m all for supporting the usps but this disarray at all the various facilities is making it hard for me to stay loyal- especially if it means that I have to take a personal loss.


I had a package that I sent to a friend. I handed it to the mailman on *December 12*. 

It was scanned as "accepted" in my city (same city where I handed it to the mail carrier who put it into his truck) on *December 28*! Until December 28, tracking only showed that the label was created on Dec. 12. 

It will get there but will take way longer than usual.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I had a package that I sent to a friend. I handed it to the mailman on *December 12*.
> 
> It was scanned as "accepted" in my city (same city where I handed it to the mail carrier who put it into his truck) on *December 28*! Until December 28, tracking only showed that the label was created on Dec. 12.
> 
> It will get there but will take way longer than usual.



I’m just not sure if it is feasible to tell the buyer that a scan is coming in two weeks!


----------



## Roro

ThisVNchick said:


> I’m just not sure if it is feasible to tell the buyer that a scan is coming in two weeks!



Ebay is supposedly supporting sellers in encouraging buyers to wait to file an INR case or just requesting a refund.  I had a similar situation to @BeenBurned.  Package picked up 11/30, not scanned at all until 12/14--two full weeks.  You shouldn't have to refund and ebay should not insist.  Ask your buyer to be patient; tell you buyer you'll make it right  but please wait for the scans. 

You can also go online to the USPS website and open an inquiry.  It will show up on your ebay tracking and may help the buyer be patient.  Go to this page:  https://www.usps.com/help/missing-mail.htm  and complete the missing mail form.  As the sender, only you can complete this anyway.  Then tell the buyer what you've done and, again, request patience.


----------



## BeenBurned

I was lucky that my package wasn't for a ebay sale. As a friend, he understood and was considerably less bothered by this than I was. 

Had it been an online sale, I really would have been stressed out. 

As for the missing mail form, I did file but it was a waste of time in that case. If an item hasn't been scanned at all, they cannot use GPS to locate it. Nothing can be done unless and until an item receives its first scan showing that it's in USPS possession. 

So not surprisingly, I heard nothing (beyond the automated reply to my submission immediately after I filed on December 22) until December 30. 

On Dec. 30, 2 days after movement was shown, I received a "how did we do?" survey. (They didn't score well by me! I know they're bogged, but they really should be scanning arrivals.)


----------



## Roro

BeenBurned said:


> I was lucky that my package wasn't for a ebay sale. As a friend, he understood and was considerably less bothered by this than I was.
> 
> Had it been an online sale, I really would have been stressed out.
> 
> As for the missing mail form, I did file but it was a waste of time in that case. If an item hasn't been scanned at all, they cannot use GPS to locate it. Nothing can be done unless and until an item receives its first scan showing that it's in USPS possession.
> 
> So not surprisingly, I heard nothing (beyond the automated reply to my submission immediately after I filed on December 22) until December 30.
> 
> On Dec. 30, 2 days after movement was shown, I received a "how did we do?" survey. (They didn't score well by me! I know they're bogged, but they really should be scanning arrivals.)



I have to admit that I had the exact experience.  My thought is that the initiation of the 'missing mail' search could hold the buyer off for a few days.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I talked to the people I trust at my PO today and they said they are processing packages from the 1st week of December. That is how far behind they are!!!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I was lucky that my package wasn't for a ebay sale. As a friend, he understood and was considerably less bothered by this than I was.
> 
> Had it been an online sale, I really would have been stressed out.
> 
> As for the missing mail form, I did file but it was a waste of time in that case. If an item hasn't been scanned at all, they cannot use GPS to locate it. Nothing can be done unless and until an item receives its first scan showing that it's in USPS possession.
> 
> So not surprisingly, I heard nothing (beyond the automated reply to my submission immediately after I filed on December 22) until December 30.
> 
> On Dec. 30, 2 days after movement was shown, I received a "how did we do?" survey. (They didn't score well by me! I know they're bogged, but they really should be scanning arrivals.)


Once I opened a missing mail case with USPS. After about a week, the package was delivered, complete with a scan. A few days later, I got a response from USPS - We're sorry, we can't find your package.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Once I opened a missing mail case with USPS. After about a week, the package was delivered, complete with a scan. A few days later, I got a response from USPS - We're sorry, we can't find your package.


The same thing happened to me!


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> HInt, hint.
> 
> When one of my items sells on ebay, I put it on "reserve" on Bonanza. So even if it's 6 months later that someone uses my pictures, I've been known to resurrect a reserve listing and make it active on Bonz just for the amount of time it takes for ebay/VeRO to see it and take action on the picture thief's listing.


Ok response from vero is it's allowed. See attached. So I went into an old mercari listing from October that I deactivated, edited it to put in the photos in question, activated it, and sent another vero form. Hopefully this does the trick. Unbelievable! Why bother taking your own pictures when you can steal them from others!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Ok response from vero is it's allowed. See attached. So I went into an old mercari listing from October that I deactivated, edited it to put in the photos in question, activated it, and sent another vero form. Hopefully this does the trick. Unbelievable! Why bother taking your own pictures when you can steal them from others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943794


wow, so ebay says it is okay to steal pictures from another ebay seller?


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> wow, so ebay says it is okay to steal pictures from another ebay seller?


Yes according to them it's not stealing and it's part of the user agreement that once we upload we no longer have the right to claim infringement. Crazy


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Ok response from vero is it's allowed. See attached. So I went into an old mercari listing from October that I deactivated, edited it to put in the photos in question, activated it, and sent another vero form. Hopefully this does the trick. Unbelievable! Why bother taking your own pictures when you can steal them from others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943794





whateve said:


> wow, so ebay says it is okay to steal pictures from another ebay seller?





holiday123 said:


> Yes according to them it's not stealing and it's part of the user agreement that once we upload we no longer have the right to claim infringement. Crazy


I had this same issue and argued with them both by email and over the phone with T&S  several months ago and there's absolutely nothing in the user agreement that allows them to allow others to infringe on the intellectual property of others.

But rather than arguing, it's easier (and evidently more effective) to just reactivate an older listing on another site.


----------



## BeenBurned

For the record, this is the content of paragraphs 1 and 2: 

*9. Content*
_When you provide content using our Services (directly or indirectly), you grant us a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable, royalty-free, sublicensable (through multiple tiers) right to exercise any and all Intellectual Property Rights you have in that content in connection with our provision, expansion, and promotion of our Services, in any media known now or developed in the future. To the fullest extent permitted under applicable law, you waive your right to enforce your Intellectual Property Rights in that content against eBay, our assignees, our sublicensees, and their assignees in connection with our, those assignees', and those sublicensees' use of that content in connection with our provision, expansion, and promotion of our Services.

You represent and warrant that, for all such content you provide, you own or otherwise control all necessary rights to do so and to meet your obligations under this User Agreement. You represent and warrant that such content is accurate. You represent and warrant that use of any such content (including derivative works) by us, our users, or others in contract with us, and in compliance with this User Agreement, does not and will not infringe any Intellectual Property Rights of any third party. eBay takes no responsibility and assumes no liability for any content provided by you or any third party._

*This is a copy and paste of my reply:* 

Thank you for your response but you are incorrect and are referring to the wrong section of the user agreement.

*It's section 10 *that applies in this case and it is absolutely my right to enforce and protect my intellectual property. That's why VeRO and DMCA exist. 

https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/member-behaviour-policies/user-agreement?id=4259#9. Content

And section 10: 
*10. Notice for Claims of Intellectual Property Violations and Copyright Infringement Pursuant to Section 512(c) of Title 17 of the United States Code*
We respond to notices of alleged copyright infringement under the United States Digital Millennium Copyright Act. eBay's Verified Rights Owner (VeRO) program works to ensure that items and content using our Services do not infringe upon the copyright, trademark, or certain other intellectual property rights of third parties. If you believe that your intellectual property rights have been infringed, please notify our VeRO team and we will investigate. Learn how to submit a notice to eBay.


----------



## Hyacinth

Here are Ebay's current rules about using pics from other sellers' Ebay listings, based on their own use of those same photos without the seller's direct permission for their own Product catalog. The Rules used to be very different:






						Images, videos and text policy
					

You should take your own images and videos and write your own descriptions.




					www.ebay.com
				




This is where they screw you:
*" Keep in mind, when you create a listing or product page you give eBay and it's members permission, through our user agreement, to use your images and product details. Your content may be added to the eBay product catalog, at our discretion. Content added to the catalog may be used by other sellers in their eBay listings."*

Apparently sellers are automatically Opted-In to agreeing to Ebay-sanctioned image theft because Ebay is doing the same thing.

I don't know if there's still a way to opt out, but I found this back in the Ebay Forums Archives from 2013, Ebay probably changed the Rules since then:








						Stolen Pictures
					

My pictures were STOLEN by another Ebay seller and posted on ebay's site. What can I do, This has to STOP. I can prove 100% That the pictures were taken from my previous listing. PLEASE HELP.




					community.ebay.com
				




_"Be certain that you are not currently sharing your content with ebay in your preference settings inadvertently. I dont know when, but I just found that  ebay opted me in to steal my content without my direct permission and I had opt out(or opt out again). I usually use ebays VERO department because they take down the images promptly without coddling the thief. I believe that they also apply a strike against the other seller for policy violation.(that doesnt likely occur when simply reporting the item as copied through the listing.)


*Opting out or opting in*

To opt out:
Click My eBay at the top of most eBay pages. You may be asked to sign in.
Click the Account tab.
Click the Site Preferences link on the left side of the page.
In the Selling Preferences section, click the Show link next to Share your content.
Click the Edit link next to Consider photos I upload in the listing process for inclusion in the eBay product catalog and other product offerings.
Select the If you'd like to opt-out of this program, please do so by checking this box and clicking the "submit" button below check box.
Click the Submit button."_


The above procedure probably doesn't work any more. Regular sellers  can give more details, like BeenBurned just did. The multiple User Agreements they've added in the last decade probably have  the gory details. This is just what I found doing a quick Google search for "ebay rules on picture theft" since I don't sell on Fleabay. Every time they pull a stunt like this it makes me happy that I don't.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> I had this same issue and argued with them both by email and over the phone with T&S  several months ago and there's absolutely nothing in the user agreement that allows them to allow others to infringe on the intellectual property of others.
> 
> But rather than arguing, it's easier (and evidently more effective) to just reactivate an older listing on another site.


I did reactivate an older listing on mercari and resubmit. I just sent a follow-up. Will let you know what happens. The earlier email I received from them is in response to my first report referencing my ebay listing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BeenBurned

My question to them was (and still is) why have section 10 if section 9 applies? Section 10 doesn't specify that your intellectual property has to be on another site!


----------



## Haughty

Had an Etsy item arrive broken.   Do I make a claim with ISPS or does the seller?   Thanks


----------



## whateve

Haughty said:


> Had an Etsy item arrive broken.   Do I make a claim with ISPS or does the seller?   Thanks


I believe the seller does. I would expect to be made whole by the seller, as she is responsible for packing it so it doesn't break. She can try to recover from the post office if she wants to.


----------



## BeenBurned

Haughty said:


> Had an Etsy item arrive broken.   Do I make a claim with ISPS or does the seller?   Thanks


I'd say it's the seller's responsibility. She's supposed to ship in a way that gets the item to you undamaged.

If she didn't pack well or if the post office mishandled it, she should file a claim with them.

LOL! GMTA.


----------



## Haughty

whateve said:


> I believe the seller does. I would expect to be made whole by the seller, as she is responsible for packing it so it doesn't break. She can try to recover from the post office if she wants to.


That’s what I thought, but she pretty much threw it back on me.

Thank you, Whateve


----------



## BeenBurned

Haughty said:


> That’s what I thought, but she pretty much threw it back on me.
> 
> Thank you, Whateve


Is there a dispute process, possibly through PP if that's how you paid?

The seller is absolutely wrong to make it your problem.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Roro said:


> Ebay is supposedly supporting sellers in encouraging buyers to wait to file an INR case or just requesting a refund.  I had a similar situation to @BeenBurned.  Package picked up 11/30, not scanned at all until 12/14--two full weeks.  You shouldn't have to refund and ebay should not insist.  Ask your buyer to be patient; tell you buyer you'll make it right  but please wait for the scans.
> 
> You can also go online to the USPS website and open an inquiry.  It will show up on your ebay tracking and may help the buyer be patient.  Go to this page:  https://www.usps.com/help/missing-mail.htm  and complete the missing mail form.  As the sender, only you can complete this anyway.  Then tell the buyer what you've done and, again, request patience.





BeenBurned said:


> I was lucky that my package wasn't for a ebay sale. As a friend, he understood and was considerably less bothered by this than I was.
> 
> Had it been an online sale, I really would have been stressed out.
> 
> As for the missing mail form, I did file but it was a waste of time in that case. If an item hasn't been scanned at all, they cannot use GPS to locate it. Nothing can be done unless and until an item receives its first scan showing that it's in USPS possession.
> 
> So not surprisingly, I heard nothing (beyond the automated reply to my submission immediately after I filed on December 22) until December 30.
> 
> On Dec. 30, 2 days after movement was shown, I received a "how did we do?" survey. (They didn't score well by me! I know they're bogged, but they really should be scanning arrivals.)



Thank you for your responses! My package finally scanned in 8 days later. What a relief! 

On another note, I have a package that I shipped out on the 22nd. It is going to TN (about 2 states over from me). On Thursday, tracking says it was last scanned in Nashville. I just checked today and it is somehow out in Albany, NY  I just can't catch a break LOL


----------



## BeenBurned

My priority package (that I'd referred to above) was sent out on December 12. It was scanned as "accepted" in my origin city on December 28. It was delivered on January 2.


----------



## Roro

I sold a pair of earrings and mailed them, PA to Ohio.  The earrings are visiting in Kansas right now.  BTW, the handbag I sent to Minnesota that was in Florida was ultimately delivered nearly on time.  I think that the Philadelphia distribution center just sends the packages out--to let them be correctly sorted by some other distribution center.  Still waiting for so many packages that I can't keep track.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> For the record, this is the content of paragraphs 1 and 2:
> 
> *9. Content*
> _When you provide content using our Services (directly or indirectly), you grant us a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable, royalty-free, sublicensable (through multiple tiers) right to exercise any and all Intellectual Property Rights you have in that content in connection with our provision, expansion, and promotion of our Services, in any media known now or developed in the future. To the fullest extent permitted under applicable law, you waive your right to enforce your Intellectual Property Rights in that content against eBay, our assignees, our sublicensees, and their assignees in connection with our, those assignees', and those sublicensees' use of that content in connection with our provision, expansion, and promotion of our Services.
> 
> You represent and warrant that, for all such content you provide, you own or otherwise control all necessary rights to do so and to meet your obligations under this User Agreement. You represent and warrant that such content is accurate. You represent and warrant that use of any such content (including derivative works) by us, our users, or others in contract with us, and in compliance with this User Agreement, does not and will not infringe any Intellectual Property Rights of any third party. eBay takes no responsibility and assumes no liability for any content provided by you or any third party._
> 
> *This is a copy and paste of my reply:*
> 
> Thank you for your response but you are incorrect and are referring to the wrong section of the user agreement.
> 
> *It's section 10 *that applies in this case and it is absolutely my right to enforce and protect my intellectual property. That's why VeRO and DMCA exist.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/member-behaviour-policies/user-agreement?id=4259#9. Content
> 
> And section 10:
> *10. Notice for Claims of Intellectual Property Violations and Copyright Infringement Pursuant to Section 512(c) of Title 17 of the United States Code*
> We respond to notices of alleged copyright infringement under the United States Digital Millennium Copyright Act. eBay's Verified Rights Owner (VeRO) program works to ensure that items and content using our Services do not infringe upon the copyright, trademark, or certain other intellectual property rights of third parties. If you believe that your intellectual property rights have been infringed, please notify our VeRO team and we will investigate. Learn how to submit a notice to eBay.


One response to my report that referenced my mercari listing. Contact buyer because they probably don't know it's against ebay policy. Hmm so is it or isn't it because their last response was sorry it's allowed. I don't think any of these people know what they are talking about. The listing in question has ended as of last night with no bids so I'll see if she relists


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> One response to my report that referenced my mercari listing. Contact buyer because they probably don't know it's against ebay policy. Hmm so is it or isn't it because their last response was sorry it's allowed. I don't think any of these people know what they are talking about. The listing in question has ended as of last night with no bids so I'll see if she relists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946533


Another response. This is to the form referencing mercari listing. Still pointing to user agreement, which would be moot for photos uploaded to mercari...unless they are trying to say that by the seller stealing and uploading my photos to ebay they are somehow ebay property now. Ugh. I think in the future I will write my ebay user name across all my pictures to make stealing them less appealing.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Another response. This is to the form referencing mercari listing. Still pointing to user agreement, which would be moot for photos uploaded to mercari...unless they are trying to say that by the seller stealing and uploading my photos to ebay they are somehow ebay property now. Ugh. I think in the future I will write my ebay user name across all my pictures to make stealing them less appealing.
> 
> View attachment 4946560


And the final response, when pointing out the pictures came from another site, not ebay. So there you have it. Watermark or put your user name on your pictures
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> One response to my report that referenced my mercari listing. Contact buyer because they probably don't know it's against ebay policy. Hmm so is it or isn't it because their last response was sorry it's allowed. I don't think any of these people know what they are talking about. The listing in question has ended as of last night with no bids so I'll see if she relists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946533





holiday123 said:


> Another response. This is to the form referencing mercari listing. Still pointing to user agreement, which would be moot for photos uploaded to mercari...unless they are trying to say that by the seller stealing and uploading my photos to ebay they are somehow ebay property now. Ugh. I think in the future I will write my ebay user name across all my pictures to make stealing them less appealing.
> 
> View attachment 4946560


They're idiots!


----------



## BeatriceP

Good evening, ladies!
I have yet another problem with an Ebay transaction and came to the only place I know I could get valuable information
My problem is this:
I am European seller. I have sold a coat on ebay on the 6th November to a buyer from the United States. I shipped it on the 9th (on Monday) first thing in the morning (she payed on Friday evening and the post does not work on weekends here in my country). After I shipped, the buyer told me that she needed the coat for as a present for her sister's birthday which was on the 26th of November. Although I did my best, the package did not get on time, especially since the communications between the US and my country were delayed due to the pandemic. On the 6th of December the buyer opened a case and I refunded her several days after.  On the 13th of December, although the tracking still does not show delivered up to this day!, the buyer messaged me and told me she got the coat. Because her sister's birthday had passed and she had to get her another gift, she does not need the coat anymore, so she offered to send it back. The shipping would be around 214 dollars to ship it back. The cost of the coat was 178 dollars and 35 dollars for shipping. She said she does not need it and although I made her an offer to pay half of the price, she told me she cannot pay more than 40 dollars for it.
I would like to ask for advice if there's anything I could do to recover at least part of my money in this case? Maybe from paypal? There is no way I can pay 214 dollars to ship it back to me, but I am also really sad because the coat was almost new, and it was a cashmere Max Mara coat that was pretty expensive when I purchased it and was almost new when I sold (I wore it probably 2-3 times and had to sell because of weight gain).
Thank you for your time and patience.


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> Good evening, ladies!
> I have yet another problem with an Ebay transaction and came to the only place I know I could get valuable information
> My problem is this:
> I am European seller. I have sold a coat on ebay on the 6th November to a buyer from the United States. I shipped it on the 9th (on Monday) first thing in the morning (she payed on Friday evening and the post does not work on weekends here in my country). After I shipped, the buyer told me that she needed the coat for as a present for her sister's birthday which was on the 26th of November. Although I did my best, the package did not get on time, especially since the communications between the US and my country were delayed due to the pandemic. On the 6th of December the buyer opened a case and I refunded her several days after.  On the 13th of December, although the tracking still does not show delivered up to this day!, the buyer messaged me and told me she got the coat. Because her sister's birthday had passed and she had to get her another gift, she does not need the coat anymore, so she offered to send it back. The shipping would be around 214 dollars to ship it back. The cost of the coat was 178 dollars and 35 dollars for shipping. She said she does not need it and although I made her an offer to pay half of the price, she told me she cannot pay more than 40 dollars for it.
> I would like to ask for advice if there's anything I could do to recover at least part of my money in this case? Maybe from paypal? There is no way I can pay 214 dollars to ship it back to me, but I am also really sad because the coat was almost new, and it was a cashmere Max Mara coat that was pretty expensive when I purchased it and was almost new when I sold (I wore it probably 2-3 times and had to sell because of weight gain).
> Thank you for your time and patience.


Your buyer is/was a jerk! 

Did ebay require you to issue the refund? I believe that had you not refunded after she opened the case, it's likely ebay would have made her give it more time to arrive. Not only does it take longer for international shipping but the pandemic and holiday rush is all but holding delivery at a standstill! 

Ebay does know this and is being much more lenient on sellers and their delivery times. (On another thread, I mentioned my own situation where my Dec. 12 shipment didn't get delivered until January 2 and that was only going 1000 miles within the US!)

I'm hopeful that your communications with the buyer were through ebay messaging so ebay can see what transpired. At this point, you're out the coat as well as the $213 that you refunded her! Yet she wants you to pay additional money for return shipping?!?! 

Can you call ebay and request that they read the back-and-forth discussion? IMO, they should issue you a refund since the item WAS delivered and there's proof, if not in the tracking it's in her messages. 

And PLEASE post this buyer's ID for adding to our BBLs.

I'm so sorry you are dealing with someone who already has a free coat and wants more!


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> They're idiots!


Update: after my 18th email I got a rep who actually took the time to look at the form, see the listing was on a 3rd party site and process the report. Listing has been removed!


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Update: after my 18th email I got a rep who actually took the time to look at the form, see the listing was on a 3rd party site and process the report. Listing has been removed!


I think they give you a hard time hoping you'll just give up and go away. Clearly, you and I are not that type! 

Congrats!


----------



## BeatriceP

Hello BeenBurned and thank you so so much for the detailed reply!
You gave me lots of hope, as I was prepared to leave and forget this issue.
I will call ebay in some days, because of time zones and because my work schedule, it is quite difficult for me to call them this week, but next week I will be free and will attempt to try and solve this.
I will write here as soon as I have updates.
Thank you so so much again, maybe there still can be done something. I will also post the id for the BBL.
Oh, and yes, all our conversation went through ebay messages, hopefully they will see them.


----------



## IntheOcean

AlJom said:


> Hello BeenBurned and thank you so so much for the detailed reply!
> You gave me lots of hope, as I was prepared to leave and forget this issue.
> I will call ebay in some days, because of time zones and because my work schedule, it is quite difficult for me to call them this week, but next week I will be free and will attempt to try and solve this.
> I will write here as soon as I have updates.
> Thank you so so much again, maybe there still can be done something. I will also post the id for the BBL.
> Oh, and yes, all our conversation went through ebay messages, hopefully they will see them.


I hope eBay will step in. I doubt the buyer would, even though they really should've waited a bit longer with everything that's going on right now. 

Pardon the question, but did you say you sold a cashmere Max Mara coat for $178? They're $4K and up on the website.


----------



## nicole0612

Is the extra customs on items made in France confirmed and if so, does anyone know the date it takes effect and what is the %? My understanding is that it applies to international purchased where the company is based in France, regardless of what country the seller is located in.


----------



## BeatriceP

Yes, I bought the coat from their outlet in Italy, you can find great deals during the sales. Coats and furs (shearling) are usually around 1k. My coat was less than 1k when I bought it and it just sat in my closet. I thought someone else might enjoy it and wanted to sell it fast, hence the price. Sorry for the off topic info.

I contacted ebay and they told me that since I refunded voluntarily there was no way they could reverse this transaction. I refunded because ebay stated that this could affect my seller reputation and also because I thought the package was lost since the status was not updated. I filled a claim at my postal office for a lost package after I refunded. 
This is what they send me in written form afterwards:

"I see that you've already issued the buyer a full refund last Dec 10, 2020. I do understand that you would want to get the money for the item you sold. When a refund is issued, the system automatically closes the case as resolved. We were unable to take any actions on this case provided the resolution directly came from the refund you voluntarily submitted. So there shall be no appeals since there was no decisions being made. The case is now closed and it won’t count against your seller performance.

However, even though request is already closed. Here's what you can do, you can still communicate with the buyer and have the item ship back to you or send another invoice through PayPal so they can pay you back. We always believe that through polite and honest communication, problems can be resolved."

Although I explained the buyer only wants to pay 40 dollars for the coat, they did not care about this. I know how much the coat costs and honestly I now prefer I had donated it. I will try to call paypal next week, but I am not very hopeful.
Anyway, thank you for your support lovely ladies! It really means a lot!


----------



## houseof999

AlJom said:


> Yes, I bought the coat from their outlet in Italy, you can find great deals during the sales. Coats and furs (shearling) are usually around 1k. My coat was less than 1k when I bought it and it just sat in my closet. I thought someone else might enjoy it and wanted to sell it fast, hence the price. Sorry for the off topic info.
> 
> I contacted ebay and they told me that since I refunded voluntarily there was no way they could reverse this transaction. I refunded because ebay stated that this could affect my seller reputation and also because I thought the package was lost since the status was not updated. I filled a claim at my postal office for a lost package after I refunded.
> This is what they send me in written form afterwards:
> 
> "I see that you've already issued the buyer a full refund last Dec 10, 2020. I do understand that you would want to get the money for the item you sold. When a refund is issued, the system automatically closes the case as resolved. We were unable to take any actions on this case provided the resolution directly came from the refund you voluntarily submitted. So there shall be no appeals since there was no decisions being made. The case is now closed and it won’t count against your seller performance.
> 
> However, even though request is already closed. Here's what you can do, you can still communicate with the buyer and have the item ship back to you or send another invoice through PayPal so they can pay you back. We always believe that through polite and honest communication, problems can be resolved."
> 
> Although I explained the buyer only wants to pay 40 dollars for the coat, they did not care about this. I know how much the coat costs and honestly I now prefer I had donated it. I will try to call paypal next week, but I am not very hopeful.
> Anyway, thank you for your support lovely ladies! It really means a lot!


Is there a reason it doesn't qualify for global shipping? I was wondering what the cost is if the buyer used global shipping and I think it should be a lot less than $214.


----------



## IntheOcean

AlJom said:


> Yes, I bought the coat from their outlet in Italy, you can find great deals during the sales. Coats and furs (shearling) are usually around 1k. My coat was less than 1k when I bought it and it just sat in my closet. I thought someone else might enjoy it and wanted to sell it fast, hence the price. Sorry for the off topic info.
> 
> I contacted ebay and they told me that since I refunded voluntarily there was no way they could reverse this transaction. I refunded because ebay stated that this could affect my seller reputation and also because I thought the package was lost since the status was not updated. I filled a claim at my postal office for a lost package after I refunded.
> This is what they send me in written form afterwards:
> 
> "I see that you've already issued the buyer a full refund last Dec 10, 2020. I do understand that you would want to get the money for the item you sold. When a refund is issued, the system automatically closes the case as resolved. We were unable to take any actions on this case provided the resolution directly came from the refund you voluntarily submitted. So there shall be no appeals since there was no decisions being made. The case is now closed and it won’t count against your seller performance.
> 
> However, even though request is already closed. Here's what you can do, you can still communicate with the buyer and have the item ship back to you or send another invoice through PayPal so they can pay you back. We always believe that through polite and honest communication, problems can be resolved."
> 
> Although I explained the buyer only wants to pay 40 dollars for the coat, they did not care about this. I know how much the coat costs and honestly I now prefer I had donated it. I will try to call paypal next week, but I am not very hopeful.
> Anyway, thank you for your support lovely ladies! It really means a lot!


Can you pay the buyer return shipping and then put the coat up for sale again, this time without any 'I want to sell fast' discount? That way you will recoup your loss. Does it really matter if it takes longer to sell the coat? It's not taking up _that_ much space. There is absolutely no reason the buyer should get both the item and the money.


----------



## BeenBurned

IntheOcean said:


> Can you pay the buyer return shipping and then put the coat up for sale again, this time without any 'I want to sell fast' discount? That way you will recoup your loss. Does it really matter if it takes longer to sell the coat? It's not taking up _that_ much space. There is absolutely no reason the buyer should get both the item and the money.


If I'm not mistaken, I think she said she already refunded the buyer (50%?)  so the buyer has no incentive to cooperate. And that stinks for the poor seller!


----------



## IntheOcean

BeenBurned said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think she said she already refunded the buyer (50%?)  so the buyer has no incentive to cooperate. And that stinks for the poor seller!


I believe she refunded in full. So yeah, it really depends on the buyer's willingness to do the right thing. I mean, I don't like it either when my purchases take a long time to get delivered, and it certainly sucks when it's supposed to be a gift for someone and then it doesn't get here on time. So I don't think the buyer is the bad guy here, except maybe that she shouldn't have purchased an item that has to be shipped overseas during a pandemic and the Holidays if she needs to on a certain date.


----------



## Lubina

Is anyone noticing that packages sent out in the last week and half or so via USPS are actually arriving somewhat on time, but at the same time packages sent late November/early December have yet to be delivered or even updated? 
I've sent and received a number of ebay packages in the last week or so, some from a couple thousand miles away, that arrived within 3-4 days, yet I have a buyer only a few hundred miles away who is still waiting on a package I sent out the first week of December with no tracking updates! 
Is USPS employing some kind of last in first out method and only grabbing a few from the been sitting around for awhile pile?


----------



## whateve

Lubina said:


> Is anyone noticing that packages sent out in the last week and half or so via USPS are actually arriving somewhat on time, but at the same time packages sent late November/early December have yet to be delivered or even updated?
> I've sent and received a number of ebay packages in the last week or so, some from a couple thousand miles away, that arrived within 3-4 days, yet I have a buyer only a few hundred miles away who is still waiting on a package I sent out the first week of December with no tracking updates!
> Is USPS employing some kind of last in first out method and only grabbing a few from the been sitting around for awhile pile?


I bet it depends on what distribution center they end up at. Some are probably so overloaded with packages that they aren't very organized, and it is easy for them to get lost.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lubina said:


> Is anyone noticing that packages sent out in the last week and half or so via USPS are actually arriving somewhat on time, but at the same time packages sent late November/early December have yet to be delivered or even updated?
> I've sent and received a number of ebay packages in the last week or so, some from a couple thousand miles away, that arrived within 3-4 days, yet I have a buyer only a few hundred miles away who is still waiting on a package I sent out the first week of December with no tracking updates!
> Is USPS employing some kind of last in first out method and only grabbing a few from the been sitting around for awhile pile?


My PO in Berea Ohio told me that new packages are taking precedence over older packages. They are still processing older packages and should be caught up soon.  I know I have 2 that I sent out Dec 11 that aren't moving, yet my current orders are moving more quickly.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> NO! Don't forget about it! At best, she deserves to be called out and hopefully, her conscience will make her do the right thing.
> 
> In hindsight, I'm sure you know you shouldn't have refunded but having done so, this is what I would do. (BTW, I'd block the impatient buyer!)
> 
> Send buyer the following message THROUGH THE TRANSACTION. Don't worry about pi$$ing her off because you've blocked and won't deal with her again:
> 
> _"Dear buyer, _
> 
> _I'm sending this message through ebay because I want it on both our ebay accounts what transpired.
> 
> Although it's been all over the news (and ebay) of USPS delays as a result of Covid and the holidays and I informed you of it, you opened a case. Though ebay would have required you to wait for delivery or let enough time pass to assume it was lost, I voluntarily issued the refund to you so you wouldn't have to wait.
> 
> As luck would have it, tracking shows that the item was delivered on (insert date and time as per tracking) so you now have a refund AND the item.
> 
> I am writing to request that as an honorable buyer, you repay the amount that I refunded to you.
> 
> Sincerely, _
> _Your seller" _
> 
> If she doesn't respond, you'll know the type of person she is and can post her ID on the BBL thread! But maybe she'll repay. At this point, you have nothing to lose!


Update:

She paid me again this week!


----------



## MAGJES

Roro said:


> Ebay is supposedly supporting sellers in encouraging buyers to wait to file an INR case or just requesting a refund.  I had a similar situation to @BeenBurned.  Package picked up 11/30, not scanned at all until 12/14--two full weeks.  You shouldn't have to refund and ebay should not insist.  Ask your buyer to be patient; tell you buyer you'll make it right  but please wait for the scans.
> 
> You can also go online to the USPS website and open an inquiry.  It will show up on your ebay tracking and may help the buyer be patient.  Go to this page:  https://www.usps.com/help/missing-mail.htm  and complete the missing mail form.  As the sender, only you can complete this anyway.  Then tell the buyer what you've done and, again, request patience.


Same happened to me  - I handed my mailman numerous packages during that same week and 95% of them were not scanned for over a week - a few took longer. One buyer did file a INR even though I had messaged her with details of the situation. On the other hand some of my buyers were incredibly understanding.  I mailed my grandson Christmas presents - never did scan and I was the most upset about this one package. It FINALLY arrived on Wednesday - January 6th. 

Interesting.....I stood in line just to have my package (a pricey ebay sale) scanned on Sat. - Jan. 2nd. It should have arrived two states away on Tuesday. Jan. 5th. It made it TO THE TOWN on the label early Tuesday morning and expected the scan to read next.....”on truck for delivery.” .....seriously it then begin to move state to state to state all along the east coast. The scenic USPS tour. Right now it is back in MY TOWN. Thank goodness I waited in line for it to scan and I can at least see where it is.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I know this has probably been asked before but what happens if the buyer forgets to put her apt # on the shipping label, USPS cannot deliver, and the item is coming back to me?

I tracked it and saw that the status updated to "insufficient address". I immediately contacted the buyer. She responds back today (2 days after I sent my message) and says USPS is returning the package back to me and she can no longer retrieve it. It is not my fault that she forgot her apt #; I printed it directly from eBay. She says she still wants the item. I don't mind sending it back out to her but I can't be held accountable for the shipping fees to resend. How would one respond to this situation?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## whateve

ThisVNchick said:


> I know this has probably been asked before but what happens if the buyer forgets to put her apt # on the shipping label, USPS cannot deliver, and the item is coming back to me?
> 
> I tracked it and saw that the status updated to "insufficient address". I immediately contacted the buyer. She responds back today (2 days after I sent my message) and says USPS is returning the package back to me and she can no longer retrieve it. It is not my fault that she forgot her apt #; I printed it directly from eBay. She says she still wants the item. I don't mind sending it back out to her but I can't be held accountable for the shipping fees to resend. How would one respond to this situation?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


Ask her to pay for shipping again when you get it back. You can send her a paypal invoice. If she doesn't agree, I believe you'll have to give her a complete refund, although you can ask ebay if you can keep the shipping cost.


----------



## ThisVNchick

whateve said:


> Ask her to pay for shipping again when you get it back. You can send her a paypal invoice. If she doesn't agree, I believe you'll have to give her a complete refund, although you can ask ebay if you can keep the shipping cost.


Really? Even if it is her fault?


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> I know this has probably been asked before but what happens if the buyer forgets to put her apt # on the shipping label, USPS cannot deliver, and the item is coming back to me?
> 
> I tracked it and saw that the status updated to "insufficient address". I immediately contacted the buyer. She responds back today (2 days after I sent my message) and says USPS is returning the package back to me and she can no longer retrieve it. It is not my fault that she forgot her apt #; I printed it directly from eBay. She says she still wants the item. I don't mind sending it back out to her but I can't be held accountable for the shipping fees to resend. How would one respond to this situation?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!





whateve said:


> Ask her to pay for shipping again when you get it back. You can send her a paypal invoice. If she doesn't agree, I believe you'll have to give her a complete refund, although you can ask ebay if you can keep the shipping cost.





ThisVNchick said:


> Really? Even if it is her fault?


I'd tell her that when you get it back (and it might be a while), you'll refund the price of the item but since you paid for the shipping label and the loss is a result of her error, you can't refund the shipping. 

RTS (return to sender) items can take a month to come back. Add Covid into the mix and who knows how long you might have to wait! 

I'd also call ebay to have them put a note on the transaction that the package is being returned to sender because of buyer error and in case she files INR, you want to document what happened. (I assume that tracking shows a problem with the address which ebay should see and will also be able to verify that that's the address you used on the shipping label.)


----------



## fashion_victim9

all of my packages go through Philadelphia USPS sorting center. I see on the news that in Philadelphia things are especially bad at the USPS. I have already reimbursed the cost of 3 packages that were sent in early December and still have not been delivered (each about $ 500). I was hoping that after the holidays the situation would start to improve, but 90% of my parcels sent since December 31 have not appeared anywhere but my PO. I literally make the postman scan every parcel in front of me when he picks it up, otherwise everything would be even worse. this whole situation is just a disaster.


----------



## Haughty

i received a broken item in the mail from USPS.   I have googled filing a claim with USPS and have created an account and started an online claim but do not see where the Online Claims site is.   Getting reimbursed should be easier than this.    Can someone help walk me through this?

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Haughty said:


> i received a broken item in the mail from USPS.   I have googled filing a claim with USPS and have created an account and started an online claim but do not see where the Online Claims site is.   Getting reimbursed should be easier than this.    Can someone help walk me through this?
> 
> Thanks!


Usually the shipper files the claim. Have you tried to get refunded by the seller? Was it an ebay purchase?


----------



## Haughty

whateve said:


> Usually the shipper files the claim. Have you tried to get refunded by the seller? Was it an ebay purchase?


It was an Etsy purchase and not eBay.   It was my understanding also that the seller should be the one to file the claim and not the buyer.   When I emailed her, she pretty much told me I would need to file.   I think I read somewhere either can file but I’m not having much luck.   I think I will email her again and ask if she can do something on her end.   Either that or be on the phone with USPS.....

thanks


----------



## whateve

Haughty said:


> It was an Etsy purchase and not eBay.   It was my understanding also that the seller should be the one to file the claim and not the buyer.   When I emailed her, she pretty much told me I would need to file.   I think I read somewhere either can file but I’m not having much luck.   I think I will email her again and ask if she can do something on her end.   Either that or be on the phone with USPS.....
> 
> thanks


I would open a claim with etsy. Throw the problem into the seller's lap. It is her responsibility to get it to you in good condition. You shouldn't be stuck with the burden. You purchased in good faith that you would receive what you ordered.

I believe that generally both parties have to provide information for the claim but I've never done it myself.


----------



## 2cello

Question:  What is a reasonable/standard amount of time to wait for a seller to ship an item after an ebay purchase?   In my very limited experience, they usually ship within 2 days but this latest purchase is almost a week out now.


----------



## MAGJES

Does anyone know if The distribution center in Atlanta is having major problems?

I mailed a package to a town outside of Atlanta on Sat. Jan 2. Stood in line to have it scanned so I could at least know it was in the system instead of handing it to my postman. By Monday it was on it’s way and moving to the next town. (I’m in NC). Tuesday it was in Atlanta. All looked good. 
Then it went down to FL.....back to MY TOWN in NC then back to Atlanta....now it has been sitting in Atlanta since Jan. 8th. 
It’s been 10 days and the buyer is messaging me. She knows it’s in Atlanta but she is telling me it’s not going to arrive because another package never got to her last month. She has not opened a case .....yet.

So if she does open a case how long does ebay wait for delivery after the case is opened?  Do I have only 5 days to wait it out or 10 days before I am required to refund. It’s a $500 item. 
I do believe it will be delivered because during Dec. all my buyers did end up with their items. NOTHING was lost.....just very very slow.


----------



## MAGJES

2cello said:


> Question:  What is a reasonable/standard amount of time to wait for a seller to ship an item after an ebay purchase?   In my very limited experience, they usually ship within 2 days but this latest purchase is almost a week out now.


Have you asked the seller if she has mailed it?
Right now if a seller simply hands their outgoing mail to their postman it may not even get scanned because of staff shortages, covid, and backed up Christmas mail (still!).
If she has not even mailed it then you can file a case after 10 days.

I mailed a lot during Christmas and handed them to my postman. I ended up waiting at least a week for some of them to even scan......one even took 2 weeks to scan.....a day before it was delivered.


----------



## BeenBurned

2cello said:


> Question:  What is a reasonable/standard amount of time to wait for a seller to ship an item after an ebay purchase?   In my very limited experience, they usually ship within 2 days but this latest purchase is almost a week out now.



It's probably not the seller!

This is tracking for an item I sold on January 3, printed the label on (evening of) January 3 and handed to my carrier on the morning of January 4. 

If the buyer checked tracking, she wouldn't think it was shipped because there was no tracking until January 13.



I had another that I handed to the carrier on December 12 and it wasn't scanned as accepted in my city until December 28.


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> Have you asked the seller if she has mailed it?
> Right now if a seller simply hands their outgoing mail to their postman it may not even get scanned because of staff shortages, covid, and backed up Christmas mail (still!).
> If she has not even mailed it then you can file a case after 10 days.
> 
> I mailed a lot during Christmas and handed them to my postman. I ended up waiting at least a week for some of them to even scan......one even took 2 weeks to scan.....a day before it was delivered.


Same in Canada. A package I was waiting for from the US finally scanned yesterday, was delivered today. It was shipped December 18th.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I talked to my mailman again yesterday (Cleve, OH). I had filed a trace on 6 packages that haven't gotten delivered to EBay customers and stopped moving.  He said they are still way behind due to Covid, machines being pulled out before the election and not enough staff.  He said that the are now delivering the newest packages first and they are so buried they have gaylords of mail that hasn't even been touched from December. I do recommend filing traces (I did it online) because it has shaken 2 of my packages loose and they were scanned and are moving again and one got delivered.  For now I am shipping through UPS until they can get caught up.


----------



## muchstuff

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I talked to my mailman again yesterday (Cleve, OH). I had filed a trace on 6 packages that haven't gotten delivered to EBay customers and stopped moving.  He said they are still way behind due to Covid, machines being pulled out before the election and not enough staff.  He said that the are now delivering the newest packages first and they are so buried they have gaylords of mail that hasn't even been touched from December. I do recommend filing traces (I did it online) because it has shaken 2 of my packages loose and they were scanned and are moving again and one got delivered.  For now I am shipping through UPS until they can get caught up.


Same thing happened here to me in Canada. My package landed in Vancouver December 25th according to USPS tracking. Never showed in Canada Post tracking as received. I finally called 4 or 5 days ago to put a trace on it and it was delivered yesterday.


----------



## MAGJES

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I talked to my mailman again yesterday (Cleve, OH). I had filed a trace on 6 packages that haven't gotten delivered to EBay customers and stopped moving.  He said they are still way behind due to Covid, machines being pulled out before the election and not enough staff.  He said that the are now delivering the newest packages first and they are so buried they have gaylords of mail that hasn't even been touched from December. I do recommend filing traces (I did it online) because it has shaken 2 of my packages loose and they were scanned and are moving again and one got delivered.  For now I am shipping through UPS until they can get caught up.


I’m going to do this.  I have a buyer that has been waiting for an item since Jan. 3rd. 
Thank you for the tip!


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> I’m going to do this.  I have a buyer that has been waiting for an item since Jan. 3rd.
> Thank you for the tip!


So as soon as I filled out the form and submitted the package actually started to move. I also went in to the post office and had them pull up the tracking to request some sort of “help.”  Not sure which of these maneuvers worked but it is now on it’s way again. Fingers crossed it gets delivered. I am blessed to have an amazingly understanding buyer.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MAGJES said:


> So as soon as I filled out the form and submitted the package actually started to move. I also went in to the post office and had them pull up the tracking to request some sort of “help.”  Not sure which of these maneuvers worked but it is now on it’s way again. Fingers crossed it gets delivered. I am blessed to have an amazingly understanding buyer.


I know it worked for me, all 5 of my packages got delivered!!


----------



## chichlady

Hi, so just bought a Chanel bag from a Japanese seller in Ebay. I don't mind the bags being dirty or a little crooked, but I avoid (home) painted bags since it highly highly devalues the worth of the bag. I received the bag and it is painted by an amateur. It shows brush strokes in some areas and left the inside pocket unpainted. What's worse is that the paint clogged the pores of the bag and made it very stiff and made it feel plasticky. The seller did not disclose this in the listing. If they have, I would have skipped this one. I would like to get a full refund and the custom fees (approx 10%) I paid. I know normally when you return an item, their policy is not to refund the customs duty, but since it is a painted bag with a paintbrush I don't want to pay a penny. I am thinking of an option of disputing it to the credit card company if they are not helpful. Has anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## BeenBurned

chichlady said:


> Hi, so just bought a Chanel bag from a Japanese seller in Ebay. I don't mind the bags being dirty or a little crooked, but I avoid (home) painted bags since it highly highly devalues the worth of the bag. I received the bag and it is painted by an amateur. It shows brush strokes in some areas and left the inside pocket unpainted. What's worse is that the paint clogged the pores of the bag and made it very stiff and made it feel plasticky. The seller did not disclose this in the listing. If they have, I would have skipped this one. I would like to get a full refund and the custom fees (approx 10%) I paid. I know normally when you return an item, their policy is not to refund the customs duty, but since it is a painted bag with a paintbrush I don't want to pay a penny. I am thinking of an option of disputing it to the credit card company if they are not helpful. Has anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965185


The order to do things is: 
1. Open a SNAD dispute. Seller will have to accept the return of risk that you'll escalate and get a refund without having to return the bag. For international purchases, I'm not sure whether ebay forces the seller to pay return shipping because the seller has no way to supply a USPS shipping label. (An honorable seller will pay for the shipping label, possibly sending the money to you through Paypal though I don't think you or ebay can force it.) And I don't know about customs fees. You may need to negotiate with the seller for that. (I do agree that you should be made whole.)

2. If seller doesn't agree to the return, you can escalate after whatever date ebay gives that the seller has to respond by.

3. if for some reason. you lose the ebay case (and that's highly unlikely), your next dispute would be with Paypal. 

4. Last option and only last resort would be a credit card dispute and only after losing in ebay and paypal. 


A last suggestion would be to leave appropriate feedback for the seller because the seller has to be told that non-disclosure of problems isn't going to escape a buyer's scrutiny!


----------



## chichlady

BeenBurned said:


> The order to do things is:
> 1. Open a SNAD dispute. Seller will have to accept the return of risk that you'll escalate and get a refund without having to return the bag. For international purchases, I'm not sure whether ebay forces the seller to pay return shipping because the seller has no way to supply a USPS shipping label. (An honorable seller will pay for the shipping label, possibly sending the money to you through Paypal though I don't think you or ebay can force it.) And I don't know about customs fees. You may need to negotiate with the seller for that. (I do agree that you should be made whole.)
> 
> 2. If seller doesn't agree to the return, you can escalate after whatever date ebay gives that the seller has to respond by.
> 
> 3. if for some reason. you lose the ebay case (and that's highly unlikely), your next dispute would be with Paypal.
> 
> 4. Last option and only last resort would be a credit card dispute and only after losing in ebay and paypal.
> 
> 
> A last suggestion would be to leave appropriate feedback for the seller because the seller has to be told that non-disclosure of problems isn't going to escape a buyer's scrutiny!


Hi, BeenBurned, thank you so much for your help. At first I was a little stressed about it but followed your protocol and got calm again. I've always heard of how you could trust certain sellers. I cannot believe that they would sell a home-painted bag without disclosure hoping that it will pass. I just think it is not right. Thank you so much again for your kind help!


----------



## whateve

chichlady said:


> Hi, BeenBurned, thank you so much for your help. At first I was a little stressed about it but followed your protocol and got calm again. I've always heard of how you could trust some sellers from a certain country. I cannot believe that they would sell a home-painted bag without disclosure hoping that it will pass. I just think it is not right. Thank you so much again for your kind help!


People are individuals. There are good and bad sellers in every country. I've had good experiences with Japanese sellers but that doesn't mean they are all going to be perfect. It is possible the seller got the item second hand and didn't realize it was painted. (Although I admit, that looks pretty obvious.)


----------



## chichlady

whateve said:


> People are individuals. There are good and bad sellers in every country. I've had good experiences with Japanese sellers but that doesn't mean they are all going to be perfect. It is possible the seller got the item second hand and didn't realize it was painted. (Although I admit, that looks pretty obvious.)


Good point. Thank you for reminding me that. I believe that most people are good than evil. I guess that I'll find out once I get a reply from them.


----------



## chichlady

chichlady said:


> Hi, so just bought a Chanel bag from a Japanese seller in Ebay. I don't mind the bags being dirty or a little crooked, but I avoid (home) painted bags since it highly highly devalues the worth of the bag. I received the bag and it is painted by an amateur. It shows brush strokes in some areas and left the inside pocket unpainted. What's worse is that the paint clogged the pores of the bag and made it very stiff and made it feel plasticky. The seller did not disclose this in the listing. If they have, I would have skipped this one. I would like to get a full refund and the custom fees (approx 10%) I paid. I know normally when you return an item, their policy is not to refund the customs duty, but since it is a painted bag with a paintbrush I don't want to pay a penny. I am thinking of an option of disputing it to the credit card company if they are not helpful. Has anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965185


I wanted to give an update on this forum regarding my bad experience. I think I should share the name of the seller (brandearauction) also since I do not want anyone else to go through this. I opened a case with ebay. The seller said that they will accept the return but could not return back the customs fee. Please note that Customs fees are incredibly difficult for an individual to get it refunded since once it enters the country, it is assumed as it has been consumed. I cannot lose the money. It is 10% of the Chanel bag price. They did not apologize as well.

While waiting for ebay to jump in, I was thinking of getting another bag and was browsing ebay, and look what I found. The exact listing of the bag from another ebay account (kyoto-japan_since1979). https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-A01113-Matelasse-W-Flap-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Lambskin-White-Used-/133630122092
Please read the description. They said "Conspicuous stains" "Conspicuous discoloration (with coating)" in different locations and exactly knew the condition of the bag. I did not disclose all the pictures of the bag so they must have known the condition of the bag before sending it to me. They just did not disclose it in the "brandearauction" account, hoping that a stupid customer would just keep it. The worst scenario for them would be to have it returned.

So how is the bag that I have it here in the US already listed on another account? They already know that I would ultimately return the bag with the loss of my customs fee? I have read in the reviews that they haven't sent their bags to the customers saying that the listed bag is out of stock. I could guess how that happened.

In the end, they know that an international customer would just keep the bag since they will choose not to loose the money or at least would return the bag with their loss of the customs fee which is a scenario not the worst for them. I am really frustrated of their dishonesty at the moment. I feel like I am hurt and powerless.


----------



## whateve

chichlady said:


> I wanted to give an update on this forum regarding my bad experience. I think I should share the name of the seller (brandearauction) also since I do not want anyone else to go through this. I opened a case with ebay. The seller said that they will accept the return but could not return back the customs fee. Please note that Customs fees are incredibly difficult for an individual to get it refunded since once it enters the country, it is assumed as it has been consumed. I cannot lose the money. It is 10% of the Chanel bag price. They did not apologize as well.
> 
> While waiting for ebay to jump in, I was thinking of getting another bag and was browsing ebay, and look what I found. The exact listing of the bag from another ebay account (kyoto-japan_since1979). https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-A01113-Matelasse-W-Flap-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Lambskin-White-Used-/133630122092
> Please read the description. They said "Conspicuous stains" "Conspicuous discoloration (with coating)" in different locations and exactly knew the condition of the bag. I did not disclose all the pictures of the bag so they must have known the condition of the bag before sending it to me. They just did not disclose it in the "brandearauction" account, hoping that a stupid customer would just keep it. The worst scenario for them would be to have it returned.
> 
> So how is the bag that I have it here in the US already listed on another account? They already know that I would ultimately return the bag with the loss of my customs fee? I have read in the reviews that they haven't sent their bags to the customers saying that the listed bag is out of stock. I could guess how that happened.
> 
> In the end, they know that an international customer would just keep the bag since they will choose not to loose the money or at least would return the bag with their loss of the customs fee which is a scenario not the worst for them. I am really frustrated of their dishonesty at the moment. I feel like I am hurt and powerless.


I believe I have bought from brandearauction before.  I remember seeing copies of their bags on another Japanese seller's ebay account. I had assumed the other Japanese seller was stealing their pictures, not that it was the same bag. If I remember correctly, prices on the other Japanese seller's account were higher. I'm not sure if the other seller I saw was the same as the one you mentioned.

I don't think they have the power to give back your customs fees. I don't know what to do about that. It isn't fair that you should lose that money.

What about asking for a substantial partial refund and then sending it to Leather Surgeons for restoration?


----------



## chichlady

whateve said:


> I believe I have bought from brandearauction before.  I remember seeing copies of their bags on another Japanese seller's ebay account. I had assumed the other Japanese seller was stealing their pictures, not that it was the same bag. If I remember correctly, prices on the other Japanese seller's account were higher. I'm not sure if the other seller I saw was the same as the one you mentioned.
> 
> I don't think they have the power to give back your customs fees. I don't know what to do about that. It isn't fair that you should lose that money.
> 
> What about asking for a substantial partial refund and then sending it to Leather Surgeons for restoration?


Hi, whatseve, thank you for sharing your experience. The latter seller could not have copied the listing from brandearauction since the they revealed the first two digits of the serial number on their listing while the brandearauction's listing have not. This means that they know about the bag more than what brandearauction has revealed on ebay.

At this point I do not want to keep the bag. I own several vintage Chanel bags and this bag feels just like plastic.


----------



## BeenBurned

chichlady said:


> While waiting for ebay to jump in, I was thinking of getting another bag and was browsing ebay, and look what I found. The exact listing of the bag from another ebay account (kyoto-japan_since1979). https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-A01113-Matelasse-W-Flap-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Lambskin-White-Used-/133630122092
> Please read the description. They said "Conspicuous stains" "Conspicuous discoloration (with coating)" in different locations and exactly knew the condition of the bag. I did not disclose all the pictures of the bag so they must have known the condition of the bag before sending it to me. They just did not disclose it in the "brandearauction" account, hoping that a stupid customer would just keep it. The worst scenario for them would be to have it returned.





whateve said:


> I had assumed the other Japanese seller was stealing their pictures, not that it was the same bag. If I remember correctly, prices on the other Japanese seller's account were higher. I'm not sure if the other seller I saw was the same as the one you mentioned.


I see it quite frequently that several well-established and (supposedly) reputable Japanese sellers list the same item. I also believe (read: KNOW) that it's the same item as is also listed. 

I think what they're doing is done on purpose to try to get more views and additional opportunities to make a sale. And if a buyer is naive enough to buy from a seller with a higher price, so much the better.

Since ebay disallows a seller to have duplicate listings, they circumvent that policy by having different sellers list the same item. (Most of the time, it's not only pictures but descriptions, measurements, terms, return policies, etc. that are also identical.)

I think there's a comglomerate of Japanese sellers who work together and do this. 



whateve said:


> I don't think they have the power to give back your customs fees. I don't know what to do about that. It isn't fair that you should lose that money.
> 
> What about asking for a substantial partial refund and then sending it to Leather Surgeons for restoration?


If they can't give the customs fees back since they didn't actually collect them and if it's not possible for the buyer to be reimbursed, the seller CAN and should do the right thing and make the buyer whole, IMO. 

Having the seller pay the full LS restoration is fair also.


----------



## whateve

Why are my photos too big for some platforms like Mercari and Poshmark? I can upload the photo but on some of them that are close-ups, the sides of the item are cut off. You can zoom in on your photos to make them more close-up but you can't zoom out. Is there a solution short of me editing my photos to make them smaller?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Plz I need your guys opinion If I’m being too paranoid/precautious about this transaction. Someone just purchased my buy it now LV item. I looked up their name and address n google shows them living in a million dollar condo but what bothers me is that they have 0 feedback and just opened up their account. I know is possible that they can just be new to EBay but I’m scared bc I’ve been scammed b4. Any advice will be appreciated thank you


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

tua said:


> Plz I need your guys opinion If I’m being too paranoid/precautious about this transaction. Someone just purchased my buy it now LV item. I looked up their name and address n google shows them living in a million dollar condo but what bothers me is that they have 0 feedback and just opened up their account. I know is possible that they can just be new to EBay but I’m scared bc I’ve been scammed b4. Any advice will be appreciated thank you


I think sometimes people are looking for a specific item on ebay and when they find it they make an account and purchase it. Take good pictures, film yourself packing it and make sure you insure if for the full value.


----------



## BeenBurned

tua said:


> Plz I need your guys opinion If I’m being too paranoid/precautious about this transaction. Someone just purchased my buy it now LV item. I looked up their name and address n google shows them living in a million dollar condo but what bothers me is that they have 0 feedback and just opened up their account. I know is possible that they can just be new to EBay but I’m scared bc I’ve been scammed b4. Any advice will be appreciated thank you


Ship to the name and address as indicated in the transaction and be sure to use s.c. if the total payment is $750 or more and you'll be protected as long as tracking shows delivery .


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BeenBurned said:


> Ship to the name and address as indicated in the transaction and be sure to use s.c. if the total payment is $750 or more and you'll be protected as long as tracking shows delivery .


yes your absolutely right about shipping to the name and address of the transaction. not that long ago a buyer purchased my item and contacted me to ship the item to a diff address. luckily Ebay canceled that transaction and flagged it as fraudulent. also btw you mention to use "s.c" sorry but idk what that stands for thank you for ur help and response to my post


----------



## whateve

tua said:


> yes your absolutely right about shipping to the name and address of the transaction. not that long ago a buyer purchased my item and contacted me to ship the item to a diff address. luckily Ebay canceled that transaction and flagged it as fraudulent. also btw you mention to use "s.c" sorry but idk what that stands for thank you for ur help and response to my post


s.c. is signature confirmation. Only required if the total paid is over $750.


----------



## MAGJES

What do you guys think of this:
3 different sellers on ebay - all 3 live in different states
Same items listed with the same pictures 

What would be an explanation?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> What do you guys think of this:
> 3 different sellers on ebay - all 3 live in different states
> Same items listed with the same pictures
> 
> What would be an explanation?


I've seen it over the years where it's a ring of scammers (not really located in the US) who use various US locations. In most cases, they're selling NWT highly faked brands and items for prices that are obviously too good to be true. 

Can you post links? (If you feel more comfortable PMing, that's okay.)


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

MAGJES said:


> What do you guys think of this:
> 3 different sellers on ebay - all 3 live in different states
> Same items listed with the same pictures
> 
> What would be an explanation?


What kinds of products?  There is a chance they're all dropshipping from the same source and that none of them 'live' inside the U.S.


----------



## nicole0612

Is the PayPal site undergoing maintenance or some strange thing?
I can’t pay though PayPal and am also not receiving emails to my PayPal email about a credit to my account from today, but when I log into PayPal directly I can see it.


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Is the PayPal site undergoing maintenance or some strange thing?
> I can’t pay though PayPal and am also not receiving emails to my PayPal email about a credit to my account from today, but when I log into PayPal directly I can see it.


I don't know about maintenance but quite often I won't get the Paypal email until nearly 24 hours later. Sometimes I'll know I have a credit but it won't show up in Paypal for hours.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I don't know about maintenance but quite often I won't get the Paypal email until nearly 24 hours later. Sometimes I'll know I have a credit but it won't show up in Paypal for hours.


Thank you! I guess it is just slightly delayed then.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I've seen it over the years where it's a ring of scammers (not really located in the US) who use various US locations. In most cases, they're selling NWT highly faked brands and items for prices that are obviously too good to be true.
> 
> Can you post links? (If you feel more comfortable PMing, that's okay.)


Here you go....
I browse Hermes shawls a lot and kept seeing these same pictures in 3 separate listings.

1.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-KAWA-ORA-CASHMERE-SILK-140-SHAWL-SCARF-WRAP-by-Te-Rangitu-Netana/193857743768?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item2d22d26b98:g:qScAAOSw76JgCKge&amdata=enc:AQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%2Fn%2BzU5L90Z278x5ickkfKe2vUidqHRg3XM2X2xOVKmROeIprBGgAqDhxRHccHtCVvF0AtXUS5ZW%2BHwZhorP8EuHpYW6Wg7k%2FVJGS3gMhFYKObTZgZtBVptVZMkaeyV5pKOAlvOXQkU%2BByapKjKxwuAlj6WmeW2lt2VjsYaqSpAdOxtkGHv07jCDGrNJdTZ%2BfCScRPkbLdC0eLvzTUpUXOM0e6qQ9644tkJAUgPvugc3NW%2BwA4sdwUXEqxFaMumNUpHrfRwVOSux%2BI%2FJx2KJBQeLBrRxp1l6fiCBPo46fFK%2FVuvBjbi9QODCnjPprJop3sx6eHEBuBGJlkKgr5d7hPC5iIOJC9zmFc556BPmdYWIxQINalGce6qRGFwrDrbmzdHMhy4Enk6ofVa1WvfmF9JeOGVJW3TIt6iz3O1kyBXpWyPqOoroqPcge2PBQ2F6cKnBVB%2FnVl7gpgOphUTy09R72TvnLWMDSeoJC3SH%2FjBu7pLwDoqefWNdVTGBCp2rbB3FLLTYDBMmt%2FHsrAD52sNQGKgsI7pFPc0HDPa73BvAeYSCi82PQwblcet0WoJHXUx0SVWh43Tc2uQjv93FOeOa4zxyLHu%2Fx8r9BD5gzPMNme%2BRcbl7YZWuuY800%2FAvNLi2QM3PbUzuWZXFVwA8FvnyeGaMBsaAK4pgjqvlC0Z3mWyOxgybuJEg7WY2Gl6%2B5Z4vzbB%2Bwxsz4deRFlTVb8ETja9b16bln4DQjWBtjt01vBqtrs%2Bw6JfcOM%2FC3VObvNpmt9%2FT0Zfd2vHw0bUfXXIbVQVdu4gAgylk806s7oAjIXLyiCUP2ZO2T%2BgW6wA%3D|cksum:1938577437687bf919eda9894372966f908442ce7724|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524

2. (This one is out of Russia when you check their feedback but is shipping from within the US)








						HERMES KAWA ORA CASHMERE SILK 140 SHAWL SCARF WRAP by Te Rangitu Netana  | eBay
					

Designed by Te Rangitu Netana. Size : Aprox 140 x 140 cm.



					www.ebay.com
				




3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-KAW...235415?hash=item3b541cab17:g:g5cAAOSwqBFf4NhH


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I guess it is just slightly delayed then.


You're welcome. I bought an ebay label today at 12:30 and didn't get the paypal notification until after 4.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Here you go....
> I browse Hermes shawls a lot and kept seeing these same pictures in 3 separate listings.
> 
> 1.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-KAWA-ORA-CASHMERE-SILK-140-SHAWL-SCARF-WRAP-by-Te-Rangitu-Netana/193857743768?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item2d22d26b98:g:qScAAOSw76JgCKge&amdata=enc:AQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%2Fn%2BzU5L90Z278x5ickkfKe2vUidqHRg3XM2X2xOVKmROeIprBGgAqDhxRHccHtCVvF0AtXUS5ZW%2BHwZhorP8EuHpYW6Wg7k%2FVJGS3gMhFYKObTZgZtBVptVZMkaeyV5pKOAlvOXQkU%2BByapKjKxwuAlj6WmeW2lt2VjsYaqSpAdOxtkGHv07jCDGrNJdTZ%2BfCScRPkbLdC0eLvzTUpUXOM0e6qQ9644tkJAUgPvugc3NW%2BwA4sdwUXEqxFaMumNUpHrfRwVOSux%2BI%2FJx2KJBQeLBrRxp1l6fiCBPo46fFK%2FVuvBjbi9QODCnjPprJop3sx6eHEBuBGJlkKgr5d7hPC5iIOJC9zmFc556BPmdYWIxQINalGce6qRGFwrDrbmzdHMhy4Enk6ofVa1WvfmF9JeOGVJW3TIt6iz3O1kyBXpWyPqOoroqPcge2PBQ2F6cKnBVB%2FnVl7gpgOphUTy09R72TvnLWMDSeoJC3SH%2FjBu7pLwDoqefWNdVTGBCp2rbB3FLLTYDBMmt%2FHsrAD52sNQGKgsI7pFPc0HDPa73BvAeYSCi82PQwblcet0WoJHXUx0SVWh43Tc2uQjv93FOeOa4zxyLHu%2Fx8r9BD5gzPMNme%2BRcbl7YZWuuY800%2FAvNLi2QM3PbUzuWZXFVwA8FvnyeGaMBsaAK4pgjqvlC0Z3mWyOxgybuJEg7WY2Gl6%2B5Z4vzbB%2Bwxsz4deRFlTVb8ETja9b16bln4DQjWBtjt01vBqtrs%2Bw6JfcOM%2FC3VObvNpmt9%2FT0Zfd2vHw0bUfXXIbVQVdu4gAgylk806s7oAjIXLyiCUP2ZO2T%2BgW6wA%3D|cksum:1938577437687bf919eda9894372966f908442ce7724|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524
> 
> 2. (This one is out of Russia when you check their feedback but is shipping from within the US)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES KAWA ORA CASHMERE SILK 140 SHAWL SCARF WRAP by Te Rangitu Netana  | eBay
> 
> 
> Designed by Te Rangitu Netana. Size : Aprox 140 x 140 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-KAW...235415?hash=item3b541cab17:g:g5cAAOSwqBFf4NhH


I did see that alwayssold911 is registered in Russia but item location is Florida.


I agree that something seems very strange. I also noticed that each has the identical C&P'ed description and listing style, i.e., all have titles in all caps. All 3 sellers also have other listings of the identical items as each other.

I suspect they're the same person or working together. I also found other (now NARU) IDs that I believe are (or rather, WERE) connected: 

saro-5489(48) Not a registered user
runwaylover9(90) Not a registered user

I think this might be another connection: akva1962(151) 


*mhomes1-6 has purchased from and received feedback *as a buyer* from both alwayssold911  and saro-5489: https://www.ebay.com/fdbk/feedback_profile/mhomes1-6?_trksid=p2545226.m2531.l4585

*mhomes1-6 has purchased from and left feedback *as a buyer* for saro-5489.

*alwayssold911 has SOLD to mhomes1-6 and left mhomes1-6 feedback and she's sold to saro-5489 and received feedback from this buyer. 

* saro-5489 bought from and left feedback for alwayssold911:





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




Bottom line: There's sketchiness going on. I don't believe there are 3 of the same scarf.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I bought an ebay label today at 12:30 and didn't get the paypal notification until after 4.


Thank you, my notifications came through later today as well and now my PayPal is working normally


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> What do you guys think of this:
> 3 different sellers on ebay - all 3 live in different states
> Same items listed with the same pictures
> 
> What would be an explanation?





BeenBurned said:


> I've seen it over the years where it's a ring of scammers (not really located in the US) who use various US locations. In most cases, they're selling NWT highly faked brands and items for prices that are obviously too good to be true.
> 
> Can you post links? (If you feel more comfortable PMing, that's okay.)





MAGJES said:


> Here you go....
> I browse Hermes shawls a lot and kept seeing these same pictures in 3 separate listings.
> 
> 1.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-KAWA-ORA-CASHMERE-SILK-140-SHAWL-SCARF-WRAP-by-Te-Rangitu-Netana/193857743768?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item2d22d26b98:g:qScAAOSw76JgCKge&amdata=enc:AQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%2Fn%2BzU5L90Z278x5ickkfKe2vUidqHRg3XM2X2xOVKmROeIprBGgAqDhxRHccHtCVvF0AtXUS5ZW%2BHwZhorP8EuHpYW6Wg7k%2FVJGS3gMhFYKObTZgZtBVptVZMkaeyV5pKOAlvOXQkU%2BByapKjKxwuAlj6WmeW2lt2VjsYaqSpAdOxtkGHv07jCDGrNJdTZ%2BfCScRPkbLdC0eLvzTUpUXOM0e6qQ9644tkJAUgPvugc3NW%2BwA4sdwUXEqxFaMumNUpHrfRwVOSux%2BI%2FJx2KJBQeLBrRxp1l6fiCBPo46fFK%2FVuvBjbi9QODCnjPprJop3sx6eHEBuBGJlkKgr5d7hPC5iIOJC9zmFc556BPmdYWIxQINalGce6qRGFwrDrbmzdHMhy4Enk6ofVa1WvfmF9JeOGVJW3TIt6iz3O1kyBXpWyPqOoroqPcge2PBQ2F6cKnBVB%2FnVl7gpgOphUTy09R72TvnLWMDSeoJC3SH%2FjBu7pLwDoqefWNdVTGBCp2rbB3FLLTYDBMmt%2FHsrAD52sNQGKgsI7pFPc0HDPa73BvAeYSCi82PQwblcet0WoJHXUx0SVWh43Tc2uQjv93FOeOa4zxyLHu%2Fx8r9BD5gzPMNme%2BRcbl7YZWuuY800%2FAvNLi2QM3PbUzuWZXFVwA8FvnyeGaMBsaAK4pgjqvlC0Z3mWyOxgybuJEg7WY2Gl6%2B5Z4vzbB%2Bwxsz4deRFlTVb8ETja9b16bln4DQjWBtjt01vBqtrs%2Bw6JfcOM%2FC3VObvNpmt9%2FT0Zfd2vHw0bUfXXIbVQVdu4gAgylk806s7oAjIXLyiCUP2ZO2T%2BgW6wA%3D|cksum:1938577437687bf919eda9894372966f908442ce7724|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524
> 
> 2. (This one is out of Russia when you check their feedback but is shipping from within the US)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES KAWA ORA CASHMERE SILK 140 SHAWL SCARF WRAP by Te Rangitu Netana  | eBay
> 
> 
> Designed by Te Rangitu Netana. Size : Aprox 140 x 140 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-KAW...235415?hash=item3b541cab17:g:g5cAAOSwqBFf4NhH





BeenBurned said:


> I did see that alwayssold911 is registered in Russia but item location is Florida.
> 
> 
> I agree that something seems very strange. I also noticed that each has the identical C&P'ed description and listing style, i.e., all have titles in all caps. All 3 sellers also have other listings of the identical items as each other.
> 
> I suspect they're the same person or working together. I also found other (now NARU) IDs that I believe are (or rather, WERE) connected:
> 
> saro-5489(48) Not a registered user
> runwaylover9(90) Not a registered user
> I think this might be another connection: akva1962(151)
> 
> 
> *mhomes1-6 has purchased from and received feedback *as a buyer* from both alwayssold911  and saro-5489: https://www.ebay.com/fdbk/feedback_profile/mhomes1-6?_trksid=p2545226.m2531.l4585
> 
> *mhomes1-6 has purchased from and left feedback *as a buyer* for saro-5489.
> 
> *alwayssold911 has SOLD to mhomes1-6 and left mhomes1-6 feedback and she's sold to saro-5489 and received feedback from this buyer.
> 
> * saro-5489 bought from and left feedback for alwayssold911:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: There's sketchiness going on. I don't believe there are 3 of the same scarf.


@MAGJES 

It gets curiouser and curiouser! I found this listing that sold TWICE in December. Several of the pictures in the following listing from what I believe to be an unconnected and unrelated seller are the identical ones used in the listings you posted. Neither of the winning bidders was one of the 3 whose listings you posted. (The French seller should report the stolen pictures!) 








						Hermes Kawa Ora Shawl 140 Cashmere & Silk Giant Scarf Artist Te Rangitu Netana  | eBay
					

Designer ArtistTe Rangitu Netana. Size (approx): 140 x 140 cm.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> @MAGJES
> 
> It gets curiouser and curiouser! I found this listing that sold TWICE in December. Several of the pictures in the following listing from what I believe to be an unconnected and unrelated seller are the identical ones used in the listings you posted. Neither of the winning bidders was one of the 3 whose listings you posted. (The French seller should report the stolen pictures!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kawa Ora Shawl 140 Cashmere & Silk Giant Scarf Artist Te Rangitu Netana  | eBay
> 
> 
> Designer ArtistTe Rangitu Netana. Size (approx): 140 x 140 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thanks BB!  Great detective work. I'm going to report these 3 sellers and the listings in all the ways that I can.

Edit:  I reported directly to the team that monitors fake reports. They usually message me back so I will update. I did notice that the item has sold. Poor buyer -   I seriously doubt they will receive an authentic item or an item as the one pictured.


----------



## MAGJES

I'm selling an item right now at a price that is lower than other sellers. I've sold a lot of them - all with wonderful feedback.
The item is listed as used but pics show that the item is really pristine and unused. I have about 12 of them left. (less than $40 each)

I had a new ebay member message me yesterday asking for a discount since she was buying two. 90% of my buyers purchase two or even three at the time and I have never been asked to provide a discount. I answered that I was unable to offer a discount at this time.

This morning I receive a return message telling me that she was going to buy them anyway and that she "hoped" they were in excellent condition.  
This message may not be rude by definition but I do find it unpleasant and a little provoking.
I blocked her. Do not need the headache....especially after the Christmas shipping nightmares and dealing with a few impatient buyers in Dec. not understanding the USPS delays.
Please tell me you would have done the same!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MAGJES said:


> I'm selling an item right now at a price that is lower than other sellers. I've sold a lot of them - all with wonderful feedback.
> The item is listed as used but pics show that the item is really pristine and unused. I have about 12 of them left. (less than $40 each)
> 
> I had a new ebay member message me yesterday asking for a discount since she was buying two. 90% of my buyers purchase two or even three at the time and I have never been asked to provide a discount. I answered that I was unable to offer a discount at this time.
> 
> This morning I receive a return message telling me that she was going to buy them anyway and that she "hoped" they were in excellent condition.
> This message may not be rude by definition but I do find it unpleasant and a little provoking.
> I blocked her. Do not need the headache....especially after the Christmas shipping nightmares and dealing with a few impatient buyers in Dec. not understanding the USPS delays.
> Please tell me you would have done the same!


I would have! As I was reading your post I thought to myself block this person they could be trouble!! LOL!


----------



## muchstuff

BeenBurned said:


> I see it quite frequently that several well-established and (supposedly) reputable Japanese sellers list the same item. I also believe (read: KNOW) that it's the same item as is also listed.
> 
> I think what they're doing is done on purpose to try to get more views and additional opportunities to make a sale. And if a buyer is naive enough to buy from a seller with a higher price, so much the better.
> 
> Since ebay disallows a seller to have duplicate listings, they circumvent that policy by having different sellers list the same item. (Most of the time, it's not only pictures but descriptions, measurements, terms, return policies, etc. that are also identical.)
> 
> I think there's a comglomerate of Japanese sellers who work together and do this.
> 
> 
> If they can't give the customs fees back since they didn't actually collect them and if it's not possible for the buyer to be reimbursed, the seller CAN and should do the right thing and make the buyer whole, IMO.
> 
> Having the seller pay the full LS restoration is fair also.


I’m able to apply to my provincial govt to get my fees back I believe, perhaps the OP could look into that?


----------



## MAGJES

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I would have! As I was reading your post I thought to myself block this person they could be trouble!! LOL!


Oh good!  
Funny though.......I had 8 of these items left and someone else bought all 8 right after I posted yesterday.  
The member that was making me nervous messaged me AGAIN and was a little upset that they were sold before she could purchase them. Oh well. If she only knew she would have been unable to check out.  haha


----------



## whateve

Got a not received case opened against me today. It isn't my fault mail isn't moving. Tracking hasn't updated since the 12th. I have another in which tracking hasn't updated since the 13th. I wonder if they are just sitting in the distribution center waiting for the weather to improve? 

What will ebay do?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Got a not received case opened against me today. It isn't my fault mail isn't moving. Tracking hasn't updated since the 12th. I have another in which tracking hasn't updated since the 13th. I wonder if they are just sitting in the distribution center waiting for the weather to improve?
> 
> What will ebay do?


Respond to the case with tracking and an explanation that service is slow due weather and still hasn't recovered from Covid delays. Also, I would call ebay and get them to note on the dispute that it's delayed as a result of postal delays and as indicated by the tracking history, you did get it mailed in time. I'd even include a link to USPS warning about winter delays. 

This update is from today:





						Service alerts - Newsroom - About.usps.com
					

USPS Service Alerts provide information to consumers, small businesses and business mailers about postal facility service disruptions due to weather-related and other natural disasters or events.



					about.usps.com


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Respond to the case with tracking and an explanation that service is slow due weather and still hasn't recovered from Covid delays. Also, I would call ebay and get them to note on the dispute that it's delayed as a result of postal delays and as indicated by the tracking history, you did get it mailed in time. I'd even include a link to USPS warning about winter delays.
> 
> This update is from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service alerts - Newsroom - About.usps.com
> 
> 
> USPS Service Alerts provide information to consumers, small businesses and business mailers about postal facility service disruptions due to weather-related and other natural disasters or events.
> 
> 
> 
> about.usps.com


Thanks. The buyer is saying she no longer wants the item. She was going to give it to someone who is no longer there. It was a $15 item with free shipping.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks. The buyer is saying she no longer wants the item. She was going to give it to someone who is no longer there. It was a $15 item with free shipping.


You can still request that ebay hold off closing the case and allowing more time for delivery since it's clearly out of your hands and with USPS.


----------



## nicole0612

Hi, newbie seller question, and a PayPal question. I sold a bracelet (not associated with eBay) through PayPal invoice and the buyer let me know that she does not like the color. It was marked on the invoice as final sale, but of course I offered to refund her minus the fees I paid.
I paid for shipping to her and she will pay for shipping back to me.
Another complicating factor is that she paid the invoice with 2 payments with 2 different cards on the same invoice - a $500 payment and a $3000 payment. I’m not sure if this changes the logistics.
I know from reading this thread that PayPal will not refund the ~3% I paid in selling fees already and so she agreed to a refund minus the 3% = a ~$3400 refund for her. How can I actually send this partial refund?

1) Select the “Refund” option through PayPal for her two payments $3000 + $500: This is the simplest logistically but I think I will lose the 3% ($100) in fees I paid with this method and she gets back all of the money she paid, correct? 
2)Select the ”Refund” option through PayPal for the full $3000 payment (I lose $~90 in fees) and a select a partial refund of $395 for the $500 payment (I lose $~12 in fees but withhold $105 from the refund) =~$3400 that I refund her from my pocket. Is it possible to do a partial refund like this though?
3) Simpler version? Refund $3350 of her $3500 payment. Maybe I have to divide it evenly into her two payments? Since I received $3400 this would refund her $3350 of which my share is $3250 + the $150 I did not refund = $3400 for me. 
4) Do a new PayPal transaction where I send her $3400 (the amount I received after fees) through PayPal goods and services. The problem with this method is that she would lose ~3% from this in fees and she did not agree to this (though she may be willing to since she knows I am being nice to refund her so easily). I realize this is not very different from the previous option, but I thought of that one just now as I was typing this up. With this method she would receive $~3300.

Now that I have done a bunch of math on a napkin and written this up, I think I know the answer; but I would really appreciate thoughts and confirmation of what to do/not do from those of you who have experience with selling and PayPal.

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, newbie seller question, and a PayPal question. I sold a bracelet (not associated with eBay) through PayPal invoice and the buyer let me know that she does not like the color. It was marked on the invoice as final sale, but of course I offered to refund her minus the fees I paid.
> I paid for shipping to her and she will pay for shipping back to me.
> Another complicating factor is that she paid the invoice with 2 payments with 2 different cards on the same invoice - a $500 payment and a $3000 payment. I’m not sure if this changes the logistics.
> I know from reading this thread that PayPal will not refund the ~3% I paid in selling fees already and so she agreed to a refund minus the 3% = a ~$3400 refund for her. How can I actually send this partial refund?
> 
> 1) Select the “Refund” option through PayPal for her two payments $3000 + $500: This is the simplest logistically but I think I will lose the 3% ($100) in fees I paid with this method and she gets back all of the money she paid, correct?
> 2)Select the ”Refund” option through PayPal for the full $3000 payment (I lose $~90 in fees) and a select a partial refund of $395 for the $500 payment (I lose $~12 in fees but withhold $105 from the refund) =~$3400 that I refund her from my pocket. Is it possible to do a partial refund like this though?
> 3) Simpler version? Refund $3350 of her $3500 payment. Maybe I have to divide it evenly into her two payments? Since I received $3400 this would refund her $3350 of which my share is $3250 + the $150 I did not refund = $3400 for me.
> 4) Do a new PayPal transaction where I send her $3400 (the amount I received after fees) through PayPal goods and services. The problem with this method is that she would lose ~3% from this in fees and she did not agree to this (though she may be willing to since she knows I am being nice to refund her so easily). I realize this is not very different from the previous option, but I thought of that one just now as I was typing this up. With this method she would receive $~3300.
> 
> Now that I have done a bunch of math on a napkin and written this up, I think I know the answer; but I would really appreciate thoughts and confirmation of what to do/not do from those of you who have experience with selling and PayPal.
> 
> Thank you!


I wouldn't do it as a separate transaction. It needs to be tied to the original transaction so you have proof you refunded and she can't pursue a refund at a later day. I don't know the logistics of using different cards for the payment. When I've made a paypal payment and the payment was split between my card and my paypal balance, the seller didn't see that - they just saw one complete payment. Any of the methods you suggested in which you give a partial refund to at least one of her payments so you end up with the right amount seems correct to me.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I wouldn't do it as a separate transaction. It needs to be tied to the original transaction so you have proof you refunded and she can't pursue a refund at a later day. I don't know the logistics of using different cards for the payment. When I've made a paypal payment and the payment was split between my card and my paypal balance, the seller didn't see that - they just saw one complete payment. Any of the methods you suggested in which you give a partial refund to at least one of her payments so you end up with the right amount seems correct to me.


Thank you so much whateve! That is a great point that I need to refund the original payment so it is linked to that transaction. I’m not totally sure that it’s possible to refund only part of the payment, but that will be my first try. I really appreciate it, I am in a bit over my head whenever I try to sell some thing on my own instead of through consignment!


----------



## Roro

So, I'm looking at a bag on ebay.  I have some questions for the seller, so I clicked on that link. Once I went through that list of topics for my question, I get this screen:

We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately due to the high volume of messages this seller receives, they are unable to respond to your specific question right now. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing.

I've never seen this before, as a buyer or as a seller.  Does anyone know anything about this?  Is it an option for the seller?  Does it mean that that seller is not a great question-answerer?  Is that even English?  Curious as to people's experience with this, if any.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> So, I'm looking at a bag on ebay.  I have some questions for the seller, so I clicked on that link. Once I went through that list of topics for my question, I get this screen:
> 
> We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately due to the high volume of messages this seller receives, they are unable to respond to your specific question right now. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing.
> 
> I've never seen this before, as a buyer or as a seller.  Does anyone know anything about this?  Is it an option for the seller?  Does it mean that that seller is not a great question-answerer?  Is that even English?  Curious as to people's experience with this, if any.


While (IMO), that's not a smart thing for the seller to do, it's one of the options sellers have as to whether or not they want buyers to asked questions before buying. (It's in their settings whether they want questions to come to them.)

Does the seller offer free returns? If so, this is a case where you might consider buying and if it's not right, return it and not be out anything other than your time. And if it's SNAD, you're protected anyway.


----------



## Roro

BeenBurned said:


> While (IMO), that's not a smart thing for the seller to do, it's one of the options sellers have as to whether or not they want buyers to asked questions before buying. (It's in their settings whether they want questions to come to them.)
> 
> Does the seller offer free returns? If so, this is a case where you might consider buying and if it's not right, return it and not be out anything other than your time. And if it's SNAD, you're protected anyway.



@BeenBurned, thank you so much! I never noticed this option in the settings.  Interesting and, I agree, not a smart thing for the seller to do.  This seller does not accept returns but things would be so much clearer for me if I could get an answer to my two or three questions before deciding to bid, or not bid.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> @BeenBurned, thank you so much! I never noticed this option in the settings.  Interesting and, I agree, not a smart thing for the seller to do.  This seller does not accept returns but things would be so much clearer for me if I could get an answer to my two or three questions before deciding to bid, or not bid.


I agree with you that unless they are absolutely accurate in their listings, they are at risk for lots of SNAD disputes. Or they risk losing potential sales by not taking and answering questions. 

If they uncheck the box where I've shown the arrow, they don't want to accept questions.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> I wouldn't do it as a separate transaction. It needs to be tied to the original transaction so you have proof you refunded and she can't pursue a refund at a later day. I don't know the logistics of using different cards for the payment. When I've made a paypal payment and the payment was split between my card and my paypal balance, the seller didn't see that - they just saw one complete payment. Any of the methods you suggested in which you give a partial refund to at least one of her payments so you end up with the right amount seems correct to me.



I wanted to thank you again and update. I did what you suggested and was able to do the “refund” option for both of her split payments for the item and input a specific amount (I put in the amount I received after fees, as that is what the buyer had agreed to), she updated that she received the refunds and said she is shipping the item back to me. Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I wanted to thank you again and update. I did what you suggested and was able to do the “refund” option for both of her split payments for the item and input a specific amount (I put in the amount I received after fees, as that is what the buyer had agreed to), she updated that she received the refunds and said she is shipping the item back to me. Thanks again!


Did you refund before getting the item back?


----------



## whateve

I have 67 items listed on ebay but when I look at my account, either signed in or not, there are only 62 items. I can google the missing items and find them. When I look at one of these items, and then click on see other items, I still only see 62 items, not all 67. What is going on?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have 67 items listed on ebay but when I look at my account, either signed in or not, there are only 62 items. I can google the missing items and find them. When I look at one of these items, and then click on see other items, I still only see 62 items, not all 67. What is going on?


Did some just end and may have been automatically or manually relisted? They could still be in queue. (I'm seeing 62.)


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Did you refund before getting the item back?


I did. I don’t think she would ship it back before I provided a refund. Tracking is showing it is on its way back, so I will hope for the best.


----------



## BeenBurned

nicole0612 said:


> I did. I don’t think she would ship it back before I provided a refund. Tracking is showing it is on its way back, so I will hope for the best.


Normally, you never issue a refund before getting your item back. It's like a store return. THey don't issue the refund before getting the item.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Did some just end and may have been automatically or manually relisted? They could still be in queue. (I'm seeing 62.)


I don't know. I don't remember how many were ending today. They aren't in the unsold items. It's been about 1/2 hour. Would they still be missing?

ETA: you might be right. All the start dates for these items are Jan 29 or 30, except one that says Dec 30, so that one might have been off for over a month, I really don't know.

ETA2: I called ebay and apparently they are doing some kind of update that caused this. They are being flooded with calls. Hopefully my missing listings will reappear by tomorrow.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> Normally, you never issue a refund before getting your item back. It's like a store return. THey don't issue the refund before getting the item.


Thanks BB, that completely makes sense when you explain it that way!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I don't know. I don't remember how many were ending today. They aren't in the unsold items. It's been about 1/2 hour. Would they still be missing?
> 
> ETA: you might be right. All the start dates for these items are Jan 29 or 30, except one that says Dec 30, so that one might have been off for over a month, I really don't know.
> 
> ETA2: I called ebay and apparently they are doing some kind of update that caused this. They are being flooded with calls. Hopefully my missing listings will reappear by tomorrow.


It's at 64 now.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It's at 64 now.


Not for me. I'm still only seeing 62 on my account, but 64 when I'm not signed in.

ETA: the 64 is a mistake. I ended two items and relisted them. Now they are on there twice.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Not for me. I'm still only seeing 62 on my account, but 64 when I'm not signed in.
> 
> ETA: the 64 is a mistake. I ended two items and relisted them. Now they are on there twice.


I woke up to a new (duplicate) listing of an item that had I'd already listed. The listings' times show as about 3 hours apart but the duplicate posted about 12 hours after it had been relisted.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I woke up to a new (duplicate) listing of an item that had I'd already listed. The listings' times show as about 3 hours apart but the duplicate posted about 12 hours after it had been relisted.


All my items were back up this morning and the duplicates were gone. They started to come back last night. I bet the system couldn't handle a 28 day month, but you would think they would already have had all the bugs worked out.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> All my items were back up this morning and the duplicates were gone. They started to come back last night. I bet the system couldn't handle a 28 day month, but you would think they would already have had all the bugs worked out.


Did you end the duplicates or did they end automatically? 

I ended my own duplicate and AFAIK, there was just 1.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Did you end the duplicates or did they end automatically?
> 
> I ended my own duplicate and AFAIK, there was just 1.


The duplicates went away on their own.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Weird situation. I submitted a Best Offer for an item after exchanging e-mail with the seller asking for additional pictures, which she promptly provided. The offer expired. Several days later I heard from the seller asking me to resubmit the offer because she "forgot" to accept it. So I did. That offer is about to expire. Any idea what's going on? I don't plan on submitting the offer a third time.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigPurseSue said:


> Weird situation. I submitted a Best Offer for an item after exchanging e-mail with the seller asking for additional pictures, which she promptly provided. The offer expired. Several days later I heard from the seller asking me to resubmit the offer because she "forgot" to accept it. So I did. That offer is about to expire. Any idea what's going on? I don't plan on submitting the offer a third time.


If she's that flaky, you might not want to do business with her. What if she "forgets" to ship it then forgets to respond to the INR you'd file after paying. Would her next request be that you rebuy and she'll ship it this time?


----------



## BigPurseSue

BeenBurned said:


> If she's that flaky, you might not want to do business with her. What if she "forgets" to ship it then forgets to respond to the INR you'd file after paying. Would her next request be that you rebuy and she'll ship it this time?



Thanks, BeenBurned. Once again you're right. I retracted the offer. It was for a fairly high-ticket item. Something about the situation left me uneasy. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned. Once again you're right. I retracted the offer. It was for a fairly high-ticket item. Something about the situation left me uneasy. Thanks!


If she had truly forgotten, she could have easily sent you the offer instead. Then you wouldn't have had to wait for her to forget again.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> If she had truly forgotten, she could have easily sent you the offer instead. Then you wouldn't have had to wait for her to forget again.



You're right. I didn't realize that. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned. Once again you're right. I retracted the offer. It was for a fairly high-ticket item. Something about the situation left me uneasy. Thanks!





whateve said:


> If she had truly forgotten, she could have easily sent you the offer instead. Then you wouldn't have had to wait for her to forget again.


Sometimes it's easier for an impartial third party outsider to see the solution objectively!


----------



## youngster

So, i just received a Seller Update email.  Looks like Ebay's final value fees are increasing or adjusting on 4/1 in certain categories even for sellers without a store and without Ebay's Managed Payments, though it also says that all sellers will need to sign up for Ebay Managed Payments in 2021. I haven't yet and I haven't received a notice to sign up.

I probably should look at the videos and FAQs on the topic though.  I guess if you look at how it was: 10% final value fee in most categories + (.30 + 2.9% for Paypal) and now it will be 12.55% through Ebay Managed Payments for most categories, it is a small savings.  Is that right?  Have all of you already signed up for Managed Payments?  I haven't been selling that much, just odds and ends and can go a couple weeks without selling anything.


----------



## BeenBurned

youngster said:


> So, i just received a Seller Update email.  Looks like Ebay's final value fees are increasing or adjusting on 4/1 in certain categories even for sellers without a store and without Ebay's Managed Payments, though it also says that all sellers will need to sign up for Ebay Managed Payments in 2021. I haven't yet and I haven't received a notice to sign up.
> 
> I probably should look at the videos and FAQs on the topic though.  I guess if you look at how it was: 10% final value fee in most categories + (.30 + 2.9% for Paypal) and now it will be 12.55% through Ebay Managed Payments for most categories, it is a small savings.  Is that right?  Have all of you already signed up for Managed Payments?  I haven't been selling that much, just odds and ends and can go a couple weeks without selling anything.


I've had to be in MP for several months and have found that the fees in MP as compared to Ebay-plus-paypal are very close. There are some cases where I pay a bit more with MP and others where it costs me a bit less than with PP. I find that it balances out, the difference is negligible and it's not worth losing sleep over. 

But that's just me. I look at it from the point of view that I can't do anything about it, getting pissed off or frustrated isn't going to change anything and with ebay bringing in the most traffic and buyers, I'm going to live with it.


----------



## whateve

youngster said:


> So, i just received a Seller Update email.  Looks like Ebay's final value fees are increasing or adjusting on 4/1 in certain categories even for sellers without a store and without Ebay's Managed Payments, though it also says that all sellers will need to sign up for Ebay Managed Payments in 2021. I haven't yet and I haven't received a notice to sign up.
> 
> I probably should look at the videos and FAQs on the topic though.  I guess if you look at how it was: 10% final value fee in most categories + (.30 + 2.9% for Paypal) and now it will be 12.55% through Ebay Managed Payments for most categories, it is a small savings.  Is that right?  Have all of you already signed up for Managed Payments?  I haven't been selling that much, just odds and ends and can go a couple weeks without selling anything.


I have MP on my main ebay account. I never switched my other ebay account. I moved most of the listings to the account with MP. I don't get notifications on my non-MP account to switch except in the app. If you don't have the app, it seems they don't tell you. I'm constantly getting threats in the app that my ability to make listings has been suspended. I've made one sale in the non MP account in the last month and there were no problems. I have very little money going through paypal now. So far it seems to me the fees in my MP account are higher. The last several sales I've been charged 14.2%, 13.6, 15.6%, 14.4%, 14.3%, 13.3%, almost all more than I would have paid without MP.


----------



## MAGJES

I rarely order internationally but did so recently on ebay.
My item was suppose to arrive on March 3rd which was 12 business days.
It's been sitting in customs in NY since the end of Feb.and I just checked to see if it was finally on it's way and now it is in CALIFORNIA.  ??

I am also  on the east coast in NC......not that far down from NY 
Is this normal to take a hike across the US??


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I rarely order internationally but did so recently on ebay.
> My item was suppose to arrive on March 3rd which was 12 business days.
> It's been sitting in customs in NY since the end of Feb.and I just checked to see if it was finally on it's way and now it is in CALIFORNIA.  ??
> 
> I am also  on the east coast in NC......not that far down from NY
> Is this normal to take a hike across the US??


I'm not sure what's going on with USPS but it's a mess. 

I've found that filing for "find missing mail" has been successful and in the future, I won't wait as long to file. 

I recently had 2 items that seemed "lost." Both had acceptance scans so there was no question that items were sent and in postal custody. 

*Item 1*: Shipped on Feb. 16 with p.o. acceptance scan. Arrived in NJ on Feb. 17 and no further movement. Buyer opened INR on March 1 and after numerous unanswered and dropped calls, I resorted to filing a missing mail complaint on March 3. On March 4, item was shaken loose from "somewhere" and showed movement. It was delivered on March 5. 

*Item 2*: Shipped on Feb. 24 with pickup scan by my carrier. Arrived in Atlanta, GA on Feb. 28 with no subsequent movement. (This item was going to another city in Georgia.) After the debacle with the previous item, I opened a missing item case on March 4 which shook the package loose. It arrived in the destination city the next day and was delivered on March 6. 

I'm convinced that neither item would have been delivered had I not filed those reports! (This probably won't work as well for items that never get scanned as accepted or picked up but when items appear lost while clearly in USPS possession, they need to do something!)


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with USPS but it's a mess.
> 
> I've found that filing for "find missing mail" has been successful and in the future, I won't wait as long to file.
> 
> I recently had 2 items that seemed "lost." Both had acceptance scans so there was no question that items were sent and in postal custody.
> 
> *Item 1*: Shipped on Feb. 16 with p.o. acceptance scan. Arrived in NJ on Feb. 17 and no further movement. Buyer opened INR on March 1 and after numerous unanswered and dropped calls, I resorted to filing a missing mail complaint on March 3. On March 4, item was shaken loose from "somewhere" and showed movement. It was delivered on March 5.
> 
> *Item 2*: Shipped on Feb. 24 with pickup scan by my carrier. Arrived in Atlanta, GA on Feb. 28 with no subsequent movement. (This item was going to another city in Georgia.) After the debacle with the previous item, I opened a missing item case on March 4 which shook the package loose. It arrived in the destination city the next day and was delivered on March 6.
> 
> I'm convinced that neither item would have been delivered had I not filed those reports! (This probably won't work as well for items that never get scanned as accepted or picked up but when items appear lost while clearly in USPS possession, they need to do something!)
> 
> View attachment 5016527


Thank you BB.  I’m glad that both your packages were delivered. I had to file for missing mail back in Jan. when I noticed a package I had mailed out was just sitting in a GA post office for well over a week.  Like your packages it was magically delivered when I filed the report. I’m going to file a report for the one that I am waiting for even though I am not the seller. it seems it’s just floating around the US.  From NY to CA when it’s destination is NC. Makes no sense!


----------



## N.M.Nevuhmynd

Bought something that was supposed to be a set of four.  What I received was only a set of two.  I sent a message with pictures and requested a 50% refund.

Seller is overseas, so there is a time delay in their replies, but they say they're checking.  Thing is, that means they have to contact the seller on the 'prime' site that they bought from and had sent to me as a 'gift'.  Since they didn't have the item, they couldn't make sure it was the right thing.

I plan on waiting another day or two before filing a claim.


----------



## whateve

Bonanza question: When I sell an item somewhere else, I've been setting the item to reserved on Bonanza.
Now I just put my Bonanza store on vacation, which sets all active listings to reserved. Does that mean that when I take my store off vacation, all those previously reserved items will become active?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Bonanza question: When I sell an item somewhere else, I've been setting the item to reserved on Bonanza.
> Now I just put my Bonanza store on vacation, which sets all active listings to reserved. Does that mean that when I take my store off vacation, all those previously reserved items will become active?


I'm interested in the answer too! I do exactly as you do when items sell elsewhere but TBH, in the past, instead of putting my booth on vacation, I just leave it open. 

Traffic is so slow there that I don't get questions or offers that often and listings are set that I have to accept the sale before a buyer can pay. (I do that in order to avoid a case where I sold the item elsewhere but forgot to "reserve" it on Bonanza and it's no longer available.)


----------



## MAGJES

I received an item today from the Real Real and I believe they did not disclose the accurate description of the condition.  The item was on sale and is not eligible for a return but I have emailed them tonight and explained that I would never ever have purchased if the “true” condition had been described. Does the Real Real play hardball in cases like this.......When an item is not eligible to be returned?

To be more specific......I purchased a Hermes Cashmere shawl. It was described as very good with some wear throughout. I have purchased other shawls with this SAME description in the past and have been perfectly happy. I avoid listings that describe a shawl with runs or picks, pulled threads, snags, etc....
Well this shawl has numerous pics, runs, pulled threads......with no mention of these in the Description. Not as described At it’s finest.

I even went on their site tonight and made a list of all descriptions of the shawls I avoided that did disclose runs, pulled threads, snags, etc.....
I didn’t want them to answer and say that “wear throughout” means that the shawl might have picks, pulled threads, etc because IT DOES NOT.

Here’s is my list.  (I m hoping they they are not going to give me trouble and let me return but do feel better knowing that this proves that they are in the wrong here)


Good. Moderate *pull* at exterior;

Very Good. Light pulling at back exterior.

Very Good. Minor pilling throughout; minor *pull at corner.*

Good.* Moderate snags throughout.*

Very Good.* Minor pulls throughout*.

Very Good. *Minor pulls at hem.*

Very Good. *Minor pulls at hem.*

Very Good.* Minor pulls at hem.*


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> I received an item today from the Real Real and I believe they did not disclose the accurate description of the condition.  The item was on sale and is not eligible for a return but I have emailed them tonight and explained that I would never ever have purchased if the “true” condition had been described. Does the Real Real play hardball in cases like this.......When an item is not eligible to be returned?
> 
> To be more specific......I purchased a Hermes Cashmere shawl. It was described as very good with some wear throughout. I have purchased other shawls with this SAME description in the past and have been perfectly happy. I avoid listings that describe a shawl with runs or picks, pulled threads, snags, etc....
> Well this shawl has numerous pics, runs, pulled threads......with no mention of these in the Description. Not as described At it’s finest.
> 
> I even went on their site tonight and made a list of all descriptions of the shawls I avoided that did disclose runs, pulled threads, snags, etc.....
> I didn’t want them to answer and say that “wear throughout” means that the shawl might have picks, pulled threads, etc because IT DOES NOT.
> 
> Here’s is my list.  (I m hoping they they are not going to give me trouble and let me return but do feel better knowing that this proves that they are in the wrong here)
> 
> 
> Good. Moderate *pull* at exterior;
> 
> Very Good. Light pulling at back exterior.
> 
> Very Good. Minor pilling throughout; minor *pull at corner.*
> 
> Good.* Moderate snags throughout.*
> 
> Very Good.* Minor pulls throughout*.
> 
> Very Good. *Minor pulls at hem.*
> 
> Very Good. *Minor pulls at hem.*
> 
> Very Good.* Minor pulls at hem.*


I’ve done this before, in fact just opened a case with them today re: a bag that was SNAD. They send you an email asking for photos to prove your claim then someone makes the decision. I’ve returned stuff, didn’t hear back yet but hope to tomorrow.


----------



## MAGJES

muchstuff said:


> I’ve done this before, in fact just opened a case with them today re: a bag that was SNAD. They send you an email asking for photos to prove your claim then someone makes the decision. I’ve returned stuff, didn’t hear back yet but hope to tomorrow.


Thanks for this info muchStuff.  I’ll go ahead and take photos in case they give me this option. Good luck to you!


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> Thanks for this info muchStuff.  I’ll go ahead and take photos in case they give me this option. Good luck to you!


Thanks, you too, let us know how you make out.


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> Thanks for this info muchStuff.  I’ll go ahead and take photos in case they give me this option. Good luck to you!


I called TRR this morning and while I couldn't speak to my original CS person (sigh) the gal I spoke to was great. She checked the other gal's notes and the short story is that I can return both bags and they're paying the shipping back from Canada. I opted to keep the Gucci instead of returning it as I think I can do a decent DIY on it so they're giving me a $70 thirty day credit for the undisclosed wear.  (They originally said 14 day credit and I said it wasn't good enough).

I encourage you to call. Both times I called the wait time was minimal. I suspect they get a lot of people complaining about bad descriptions.


----------



## dolali

Hello,
I bought a bag on ebay and the description of the bag is not accurate. The pictures on auction did not show the wear on bag either. There is rust on the clasp that closes bag, discoloration on leather throughout, scratches on hardware, and other issues that were not disclosed. I contacted seller, and never heard back from her. 

Today I started the return process filing as "bag not as described" (seller does not accept returns). Immediately after filing the return, seller offered a partial refund. Not sure I want to accept it, but I don't want to lose all my money! UGH. What are the chances that ebay will side with me? Should I just accept partial refund, treat the bag as a rehab project, and move on? 

Thanks for your time and guidance


----------



## whateve

dolali said:


> Hello,
> I bought a bag on ebay and the description of the bag is not accurate. The pictures on auction did not show the wear on bag either. There is rust on the clasp that closes bag, discoloration on leather throughout, scratches on hardware, and other issues that were not disclosed. I contacted seller, and never heard back from her.
> 
> Today I started the return process filing as "bag not as described" (seller does not accept returns). Immediately after filing the return, seller offered a partial refund. Not sure I want to accept it, but I don't want to lose all my money! UGH. What are the chances that ebay will side with me? Should I just accept partial refund, treat the bag as a rehab project, and move on?
> 
> Thanks for your time and guidance


99% that ebay will side with you. 100% unless they've changed their policy. As far as I know, a person doesn't even examine the claim. A computer automatically decides in the buyer's favor. The seller is hoping she won't have to accept the return but if she knows how the system works, she will accept it right before you are allowed to escalate the return. If she allows you to escalate and ebay sides with you, she will get a defect on her account, which could limit her ability to sell.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm interested in the answer too! I do exactly as you do when items sell elsewhere but TBH, in the past, instead of putting my booth on vacation, I just leave it open.
> 
> Traffic is so slow there that I don't get questions or offers that often and listings are set that I have to accept the sale before a buyer can pay. (I do that in order to avoid a case where I sold the item elsewhere but forgot to "reserve" it on Bonanza and it's no longer available.)


You're not going to believe this, but when I took my booth off vacation, I can't remember if I had to go through and reserve those items that may have been reactivated. I seriously can't remember even though it was only a few days ago! I had vacation brain.


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> 99% that ebay will side with you. 100% unless they've changed their policy. As far as I know, a person doesn't even examine the claim. A computer automatically decides in the buyer's favor. The seller is hoping she won't have to accept the return but if she knows how the system works, she will accept it right before you are allowed to escalate the return. If she allows you to escalate and ebay sides with you, she will get a defect on her account, which could limit her ability to sell.



Thank you whateve! It bothers me that seller did not disclose obvious flaws. I think I will return it!


----------



## holiday123

Maybe someone has a guess as to what is happening here. I bought a bag on Ebay (all the red flags - only stock pics, 0 feedback, newly registered account) but seller has free returns and I used a CC so I figured what's the risk? I know probably lots of risks, but I went ahead and ordered. This seller has a lot of listings, all stock pics, all same brand of bag/slg etc. Well today I get an email from FedEx that my package is on the way. It is shipping direct from the Brand's warehouse. I had a feeling this seller may be a drop shipper, but how in the world can they sell me a bag at 50% off retail from a company that controls their prices and doesn't do a lot of sales? Are they using a stolen credit card or something? I'm not getting what is in it for the seller. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Maybe someone has a guess as to what is happening here. I bought a bag on Ebay (all the red flags - only stock pics, 0 feedback, newly registered account) but seller has free returns and I used a CC so I figured what's the risk? I know probably lots of risks, but I went ahead and ordered. This seller has a lot of listings, all stock pics, all same brand of bag/slg etc. Well today I get an email from FedEx that my package is on the way. It is shipping direct from the Brand's warehouse. I had a feeling this seller may be a drop shipper, but how in the world can they sell me a bag at 50% off retail from a company that controls their prices and doesn't do a lot of sales? Are they using a stolen credit card or something? I'm not getting what is in it for the seller. Anyone have ideas?


My concern is that they sell fakes.


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Hello,
> I bought a bag on ebay and the description of the bag is not accurate. The pictures on auction did not show the wear on bag either. There is rust on the clasp that closes bag, discoloration on leather throughout, scratches on hardware, and other issues that were not disclosed. I contacted seller, and never heard back from her.
> 
> Today I started the return process filing as "bag not as described" (seller does not accept returns). Immediately after filing the return, seller offered a partial refund. Not sure I want to accept it, but I don't want to lose all my money! UGH. What are the chances that ebay will side with me? Should I just accept partial refund, treat the bag as a rehab project, and move on?
> 
> Thanks for your time and guidance





whateve said:


> 99% that ebay will side with you. 100% unless they've changed their policy. As far as I know, a person doesn't even examine the claim. A computer automatically decides in the buyer's favor. The seller is hoping she won't have to accept the return but if she knows how the system works, she will accept it right before you are allowed to escalate the return. If she allows you to escalate and ebay sides with you, she will get a defect on her account, which could limit her ability to sell.



Today I received a refund from ebay for the total cost of bag, plus shipping without me having to escalate. I don't see any place where I can check for a return label so I can ship the bag back. Is it normal procedure to receive refund before shipping bag back to seller? I certainly do not want to keep the bag, but have no way of returning it right now.   
What is the best way to handle this situation?

Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

dolali said:


> Today I received a refund from ebay for the total cost of bag, plus shipping without me having to escalate. I don't see any place where I can check for a return label so I can ship the bag back. Is it normal procedure to receive refund before shipping bag back to seller? I certainly do not want to keep the bag, but have no way of returning it right now.
> What is the best way to handle this situation?
> 
> Thanks again.


The seller must have chosen the option to issue the refund without requiring the return.

If this was a mistake on the seller's part and if she wants the item back, you can reply that she needs to send you a prepaid return shipping label. You aren't responsible for paying return shipping for her mistake.


----------



## whateve

dolali said:


> Today I received a refund from ebay for the total cost of bag, plus shipping without me having to escalate. I don't see any place where I can check for a return label so I can ship the bag back. Is it normal procedure to receive refund before shipping bag back to seller? I certainly do not want to keep the bag, but have no way of returning it right now.
> What is the best way to handle this situation?
> 
> Thanks again.


It's possible she decided it would cost her too much in postage to have you send it back. I agree you should contact her to make sure she doesn't want it back.


----------



## dolali

BeenBurned said:


> The seller must have chosen the option to issue the refund without requiring the return.
> 
> If this was a mistake on the seller's part and if she wants the item back, you can reply that she needs to send you a prepaid return shipping label. You aren't responsible for paying return shipping for her mistake.





whateve said:


> It's possible she decided it would cost her too much in postage to have you send it back. I agree you should contact her to make sure she doesn't want it back.



Thank you so much! I have contacted seller and are awaiting her response.


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My concern is that they sell fakes.


To follow up, the bag shipped directly from the company in a beautiful gift box along with packing slip. My FedEx account shows where/who shipped this and it was the company. Exactly the same as my previous purchase direct from the brand. Payment type was shopify payment. I have no idea what that is. Seller's listings have all been removed from Ebay. Not sure if VERO or what, but while waiting for my bag they received 2 positive feedbacks. This isn't a well known brand (search ebay and find 1,000 listings vs. 100,000 listings for Coach) so I don't know why anyone would want to produce fakes especially since this seller had one of every bag/slg/accessory listed that this company makes. Seems an awful lot of work. I didn't get a crazy cheap price (50% off retail) but this brand rarely discounts their items so it was a good price to me. So I'm still not sure what the scam is unless stolen credit cards. This company also has a rewards program for purchases/social media presence so maybe this seller used points?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> To follow up, the bag shipped directly from the company in a beautiful gift box along with packing slip. My FedEx account shows where/who shipped this and it was the company. Exactly the same as my previous purchase direct from the brand. Payment type was shopify payment. I have no idea what that is. Seller's listings have all been removed from Ebay. Not sure if VERO or what, but while waiting for my bag they received 2 positive feedbacks. This isn't a well known brand (search ebay and find 1,000 listings vs. 100,000 listings for Coach) so I don't know why anyone would want to produce fakes especially since this seller had one of every bag/slg/accessory listed that this company makes. Seems an awful lot of work. I didn't get a crazy cheap price (50% off retail) but this brand rarely discounts their items so it was a good price to me. So I'm still not sure what the scam is unless stolen credit cards. This company also has a rewards program for purchases/social media presence so maybe this seller used points?


Interesting.  You make a good point about very little benefit of faking the product.  Perhaps the seller is an influencer and gets points/credits for selling.  Hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> To follow up, the bag shipped directly from the company in a beautiful gift box along with packing slip. My FedEx account shows where/who shipped this and it was the company. Exactly the same as my previous purchase direct from the brand. Payment type was shopify payment. I have no idea what that is. Seller's listings have all been removed from Ebay. Not sure if VERO or what, but while waiting for my bag they received 2 positive feedbacks. This isn't a well known brand (search ebay and find 1,000 listings vs. 100,000 listings for Coach) so I don't know why anyone would want to produce fakes especially since this seller had one of every bag/slg/accessory listed that this company makes. Seems an awful lot of work. I didn't get a crazy cheap price (50% off retail) but this brand rarely discounts their items so it was a good price to me. So I'm still not sure what the scam is unless stolen credit cards. This company also has a rewards program for purchases/social media presence so maybe this seller used points?


A few years ago, there was seller on ebay selling brand new Coach products, sometimes even before they were released, at extremely discounted prices. She was in Jacksonville. She went on for years until she was NARUed. I bet there was some pilfering going on in the warehouse and they finally caught her.


----------



## hamismile

very helpful


----------



## ThisVNchick

Curious if when you guys intend on blocking someone, do you answer their eBay messages and then block, or ignore and block?

Long story short, this particular buyer reached out to me before asking for more photos. I replied with the ones he wanted to see. Then he asked me to discount the shipping but I said I could not because the shipping rate was already subsided by me. Now he wants more photos of basically every side/ corner/edge of the item. This is a red flag for me. The item is a fricken candle...like really... you need to see a picture of how straight the wick is? Should I even respond to his last message or just ignore and block? I just don't want him to come back with a new account and try to buy it and then dispute out of spite


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Curious if when you guys intend on blocking someone, do you answer their eBay messages and then block, or ignore and block?
> 
> Long story short, this particular buyer reached out to me before asking for more photos. I replied with the ones he wanted to see. Then he asked me to discount the shipping but I said I could not because the shipping rate was already subsided by me. Now he wants more photos of basically every side/ corner/edge of the item. This is a red flag for me. The item is a fricken candle...like really... you need to see a picture of how straight the wick is? Should I even respond to his last message or just ignore and block? I just don't want him to come back with a new account and try to buy it and then dispute out of spite


I handle different buyers (potential or actual) differently depending on the item, price, offer, request for additional info or whatever.

In the case of your PITA, I'd block and stop responding!


----------



## holiday123

I can't find my purchase history on my PC. I can on the app. On PC it pushed me to a new platform, which I clicked to go to old platform, but it's still not what it was. Purchase history goes to "canceled items"  "canceled invoices" "unpaid items" "unpaid invoices" all of which are none, but no purchase history. I'm lost. Also when I click on selling, it doesn't take me to what I'm selling, it takes me the overview, which doesn't show views or watchers. What am I missing? How do I see my purchases without having to go from PC to smartphone?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I can't find my purchase history on my PC. I can on the app. On PC it pushed me to a new platform, which I clicked to go to old platform, but it's still not what it was. Purchase history goes to "canceled items"  "canceled invoices" "unpaid items" "unpaid invoices" all of which are none, but no purchase history. I'm lost. Also when I click on selling, it doesn't take me to what I'm selling, it takes me the overview, which doesn't show views or watchers. What am I missing? How do I see my purchases without having to go from PC to smartphone?


When you click on selling on the PC, and you are in the overview, click on the tab that says listings to see your active listings. Right below where it says "seller hub", there are tabs - overview, orders, listings, marketing...

When you click on purchase history, the top item should be orders. Canceled items are below that. They default to the last 60 days. Near the middle of the page, is a column that says "see orders from:" If you click the arrow next to the last 60 days, you can choose a year.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> When you click on selling on the PC, and you are in the overview, click on the tab that says listings to see your active listings. Right below where it says "seller hub", there are tabs - overview, orders, listings, marketing...
> 
> When you click on purchase history, the top item should be orders. Canceled items are below that. They default to the last 60 days. Near the middle of the page, is a column that says "see orders from:" If you click the arrow next to the last 60 days, you can choose a year.


That works for selling!

For purchase history, I click orders and it takes me back to  "canceled items" "canceled invoices" "unpaid items" "unpaid invoices." I've tried signing out and in again, but it's not working. There is no option to "see orders from." Maybe it's my browser? I'm on a chromebook. The orders, cancelled invoices, cancelled items options are like an invisible toolbar that only appear when I hover towards the top of the page. At least I can see my orders from last 60 days on app, but sometimes I like to see orders from 2020 to remember who I get my pool filters from or what ink I buy etc...


ETA: I chatted with agent and he couldn't see my purchase history either, he said:  This is an error from eBay that at the moment is not showing the orders from the member. For this reason I will send the alert to the technical department of eBay fix this error. We shall see.


----------



## HavPlenty

MAGJES said:


> Thanks BB!  Great detective work. I'm going to report these 3 sellers and the listings in all the ways that I can.
> 
> Edit:  I reported directly to the team that monitors fake reports. They usually message me back so I will update. I did notice that the item has sold. Poor buyer -   I seriously doubt they will receive an authentic item or an item as the one pictured.


I ran across something similar for a bag I was looking at. Same photos and description was used word for word. Checked the feedback and there was only 1 feedback and it was from the seller on the listing (as buyer) for the exact same item. who did you make the report to? I need to report these scammers.


----------



## Xxmayxx

chichlady said:


> I wanted to give an update on this forum regarding my bad experience. I think I should share the name of the seller (brandearauction) also since I do not want anyone else to go through this. I opened a case with ebay. The seller said that they will accept the return but could not return back the customs fee. Please note that Customs fees are incredibly difficult for an individual to get it refunded since once it enters the country, it is assumed as it has been consumed. I cannot lose the money. It is 10% of the Chanel bag price. They did not apologize as well.
> 
> While waiting for ebay to jump in, I was thinking of getting another bag and was browsing ebay, and look what I found. The exact listing of the bag from another ebay account (kyoto-japan_since1979). https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-A01113-Matelasse-W-Flap-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Lambskin-White-Used-/133630122092
> Please read the description. They said "Conspicuous stains" "Conspicuous discoloration (with coating)" in different locations and exactly knew the condition of the bag. I did not disclose all the pictures of the bag so they must have known the condition of the bag before sending it to me. They just did not disclose it in the "brandearauction" account, hoping that a stupid customer would just keep it. The worst scenario for them would be to have it returned.
> 
> So how is the bag that I have it here in the US already listed on another account? They already know that I would ultimately return the bag with the loss of my customs fee? I have read in the reviews that they haven't sent their bags to the customers saying that the listed bag is out of stock. I could guess how that happened.
> 
> In the end, they know that an international customer would just keep the bag since they will choose not to loose the money or at least would return the bag with their loss of the customs fee which is a scenario not the worst for them. I am really frustrated of their dishonesty at the moment. I feel like I am hurt and powerless.



I just wanted to say thank you for sharing your story and the seller's name. I've been saving up for a vintage Chanel bag and finally after negotiation with this seller, the seller accepted my offer, only to cancel it the very next minute with the reasoning of: buyer failed to pay. I was so mad. 

I contacted Ebay and provided screenshots of the messages I received from the offer acceptance along with timestamp, and the timestamp of canceled order. Ebay had informed me that I did the right thing as this false reasoning of purchase cancellation can affect my account. I'm assuming this seller has done this to many other buyers. 

I actually saw the same bag listed on Vestiaire (for more) and almost purchased it there. But after reading your story and how this seller handles situation + how he/she flat out lied about the order cancellation, I guess it was a blessing in disguise that my order got cancelled.


----------



## barbee

Since ebay will no longer use Pay Pal, are any of you fearful of using your bank account as the means of paying/receiving funds?


----------



## BeenBurned

barbee said:


> Since ebay will no longer use Pay Pal, are any of you fearful of using your bank account as the means of paying/receiving funds?


Buyers still use ebay to pay for purchases. It's just sellers for whom ebay manages payments. 

I've been in managed payments for about 7 months and haven't had issues.


----------



## barbee

BeenBurned said:


> Buyers still use ebay to pay for purchases. It's just sellers for whom ebay manages payments.
> 
> I've been in managed payments for about 7 months and haven't had issues.


I am not sure what managed payments are.  I do sell sporadically, books and handbags, some miscellaneous.  I felt pay pal was safe for both receiving and making payments, when I buy.  I typically use my pay pal balance to buy, or a charge card.  I don't feel having ebay send funds to my bank account, withdraw funds if I purchase, and manage monthly fees is very safe.  From what I gather, there is a few day waiting period before the funds even enter the bank account. I am used to having the funds in pay pal immediately, then shipping same or next day.  It just seems like an easy way, using pay pal, could now becomes a possible issue--i.e. ebay has  control of my bank account.


----------



## BeenBurned

barbee said:


> I am not sure what managed payments are.  I do sell sporadically, books and handbags, some miscellaneous.  I felt pay pal was safe for both receiving and making payments, when I buy.  I typically use my pay pal balance to buy, or a charge card.  I don't feel having ebay send funds to my bank account, withdraw funds if I purchase, and manage monthly fees is very safe.  From what I gather, there is a few day waiting period before the funds even enter the bank account. I am used to having the funds in pay pal immediately, then shipping same or next day.  It just seems like an easy way, using pay pal, could now becomes a possible issue--i.e. ebay has  control of my bank account.


I think you're confused or just not understanding. 

1. _I typically use my pay pal balance to buy, or a charge card_. 
You are still using paypal to make your purchases, either with money that's there or with a c.c.

2. _I don't feel having ebay send funds to my bank account, withdraw funds if I purchase, and manage monthly fees is very safe._
Ebay is NOT withdrawing any funds for purchases. You are paying exactly as you always have been, using PP to fund the purchase. Ebay has always offered the option (and I believe they still do) of paying your ebay invoices through either PP. or directly from a bank account or charging a c.c. So the option has always been there to give them the banking info and that has not changed.

3.  _From what I gather, there is a few day waiting period before the funds even enter the bank account._
This is no different from Paypal. After making a transfer, although IRL, the funds get there almost immediately, paypal doesn't give you credit for 4 days. However with MP through ebay, my funds. get transferred the next day and show in my account 2 days later, so it's actually a day EARLIER that my money is in the bank with ebay than with PP.

4._ I am used to having the funds in pay pal immediately, then shipping same or next day. _
It's exactly the same in ebay. When the buyer pays, the money is in your ebay account and available to pay for the shipping label. (And i do use the money to print my labels through ebay and ship same day.)

5. _It just seems like an easy way, using pay pal, could now becomes a possible issue--i.e. ebay has  control of my bank account._
It's no more (or less) dangerous than paypal or any other company to whom you pay bills electronically. A company having you bank account info cannot willy-nilly withdraw your funds without reason.


----------



## daisychainz

barbee said:


> Since ebay will no longer use Pay Pal, are any of you fearful of using your bank account as the means of paying/receiving funds?


100%!! I just sell small things there now but it really sucks that we have to give that information up to continue. It's not like I'm afraid they will take my bank funds, I am afraid when they are hacked my numbers are with hackers who will do stuff. I don't need another company and its employees having my bank account number. I do sell much more on Amazon and had to give them my bank account so I choose an account that I didn't use much. They direct deposit funds (Amazon) so frequently that when I look at the account I see so much Amazon deposit activity it scares me. I don't like that the company can deposit all the time like that without me controlling it (like I could with Paypal). Ebay is just doing more to help buyers, not like they have many of those anymore anyway lol. Ebay is old-school now and perhaps this is a good time to find a more progressive and modern platform that more users like! If I have to give my account number I'd rather give it to Posh or Etsy or Depop or something where people in my age group shop.


----------



## CatePNW

It's been so long since I actively sold on eBay and so much has changed.  I recently purchased a belt, just like one I already have but in a smaller size.  I received it today and it is not the belt shown in all the photos in the listing, totally different style, but same brand.  I'll be contacting the seller but I want to know if it comes to me having to file a claim, is it best to do so first with eBay or PayPal?  I know there was a rule before, and not sure if any one method is more advantageous now.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

CatePNW said:


> It's been so long since I actively sold on eBay and so much has changed.  I recently purchased a belt, just like one I already have but in a smaller size.  I received it today and it is not the belt shown in all the photos in the listing, totally different style, but same brand.  I'll be contacting the seller but I want to know if it comes to me having to file a claim, is it best to do so first with eBay or PayPal?  I know there was a rule before, and not sure if any one method is more advantageous now.  Thanks!


You can file through either but SNAD is better filed through ebay.


----------



## BeatriceP

Good day, lovely ladies.
I have another SNAD opened and I would like to hear your advice.
I have sold a Max Mara dress to a buyer from the US (I am located in Europe). Used the fastest shipping option, sale date was 3rd of June and the buyer got the dress on the 10th of June.
The first thing the buyer did was to message me and tell me the dress had a different tag. I have explained in the description that the tag is replaced because of the Max Mara outlet policy. This was written within the description, in bold! I specifically wrote that if the absence of the genuine tag is an issue, better not to purchase the dress. I have also included a picture within the description, a picture with the tag only, for the potentials buyers to see and decide.
After that, she messaged me to tell me that the dress has no paper tags. The dress was listed under ''new without tags'' category. It did have however the small fabric tag on which the designer papers tags are attached. This is how the items are sold in the Italian outlet. The dress was 100% new, I have bought it for myself on a trip, thought about altering it, but then decided to sell it.
Now she opened a case and claims: " the dress may be never worn but there are yellowish stain all over the dress. I attached some pictures for you too see. This may be due to high humidity of storage condition or other reason. This dress does not look like new ( new without label) in any way. "
Below, I am attaching one of the pictures she uploaded to prove her case, the second one is mine, from the original listing. These "yellow stains" are part of the fabric and are not signs of wear. This is how the fabric was from the very start and absolutely all the flowers on the dress have the same yellow hue to them and in the same places, which is how the fabric is all over.
I have learned here on the the purse forum that with eBay, the buyer is always right when opening a case, but is there anything to be done for my case? It's just outrageous how a buyer can get away with such things. I payed a lot for the shipping and now I will lose some money because of this.


----------



## BeenBurned

AlJom said:


> Good day, lovely ladies.
> I have another SNAD opened and I would like to hear your advice.
> I have sold a Max Mara dress to a buyer from the US (I am located in Europe). Used the fastest shipping option, sale date was 3rd of June and the buyer got the dress on the 10th of June.
> The first thing the buyer did was to message me and tell me the dress had a different tag. I have explained in the description that the tag is replaced because of the Max Mara outlet policy. This was written within the description, in bold! I specifically wrote that if the absence of the genuine tag is an issue, better not to purchase the dress. I have also included a picture within the description, a picture with the tag only, for the potentials buyers to see and decide.
> After that, she messaged me to tell me that the dress has no paper tags. The dress was listed under ''new without tags'' category. It did have however the small fabric tag on which the designer papers tags are attached. This is how the items are sold in the Italian outlet. The dress was 100% new, I have bought it for myself on a trip, thought about altering it, but then decided to sell it.
> Now she opened a case and claims: " the dress may be never worn but there are yellowish stain all over the dress. I attached some pictures for you too see. This may be due to high humidity of storage condition or other reason. This dress does not look like new ( new without label) in any way. "
> Below, I am attaching one of the pictures she uploaded to prove her case, the second one is mine, from the original listing. These "yellow stains" are part of the fabric and are not signs of wear. This is how the fabric was from the very start and absolutely all the flowers on the dress have the same yellow hue to them and in the same places, which is how the fabric is all over.
> I have learned here on the the purse forum that with eBay, the buyer is always right when opening a case, but is there anything to be done for my case? It's just outrageous how a buyer can get away with such things. I payed a lot for the shipping and now I will lose some money because of this.
> 
> View attachment 5108063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108064


I'm so sorry you got this buyer but other than being able to convince her that there's nothing wrong with the dress (and it sounds as though you did try that), it's unlikely that you'll win the case. 

I'm betting that the real reason for her wanting to return it is that it doesn't fit. If you don't have a return policy stated in your listing, many buyers assume (often incorrectly) that the seller won't accept a return. And knowing that ebay sides with the buyer, your buyer opened a SNAD case.

I'm not sure how the return and shipping label process works for international SNAD cases but my suggestion is to accept the return and when given the option of providing a shipping label or having ebay provide it, choose the latter. 

She'll have a date by which to return it and if it doesn't come back, you can request that the case be closed.

(Just curious: Had she been honest and admitted that it didn't fit, would you have accepted the return request? She would have had to pay for return shipping.)


----------



## BeatriceP

Thank you for your kind reply, BeenBurned!
I also do think the real reason is that she does not like how the dress looks on her and not all other reasons she has messaged me about.
I am sad because I always pay more for the shipping than I charge the buyer, so I will lose money when she will send the item back, having to return her the shipping cost (which was actually way more than she paid for).
To be honest, I would not accept returns except for some extraordinary circumstances (apart from SNAD). I think buying on Ebay is risky, sometimes you get amazing deals and sometimes not, so the buyer should accept the risk when shopping there. Also, it has happened to me before that the item got lost and I had to refund the buyer, so international shipping is risky by itself. I have had ebay purchases that were underwhelming upon arrival, but it has never occurred to me to open a SNAD case. I either resold or donated the items. I also got great deals for items, so overall I was happy with the outcome. Please correct me if I'm wrong in thinking this way, I only sell on ebay my personal items, so I'm not very familiar with how experienced sellers react in such situations.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Dear eBay experts, I have a question regarding new rules on eBay collecting tax at check-out. I have a potential buyer based in Texas and I am in the UK. The item is over £1k. Can someone help me to confirm, when she goes to check-out,

1. Does eBay collect state tax and if so how many % that is? 

2. Does eBay collect import duty? If so how do they determine the amount? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## whateve

chicinthecity777 said:


> Dear eBay experts, I have a question regarding new rules on eBay collecting tax at check-out. I have a potential buyer based in Texas and I am in the UK. The item is over £1k. Can someone help me to confirm, when she goes to check-out,
> 
> 1. Does eBay collect state tax and if so how many % that is?
> 
> 2. Does eBay collect import duty? If so how do they determine the amount?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Ebay collects sales tax. She should know the percentage in her area. It isn't just state tax; sometimes counties and local municipalities have an additional percentage. The state of Texas charges 6.25%, but it could be more depending on where she lives in the state. Whatever she pays is the same as any other purchase she makes in her state.

Ebay will collect import duty if you are using the global shipping program. She will know exactly how much she will pay when she starts checkout. If you are shipping on your own, ebay won't collect duty. The carrier that delivers it to her will collect it from her. In that case, it is difficult to know in advance how much it would be. Since the amount is over $800, there could be duty charged but it isn't always collected.


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Ebay collects sales tax. She should know the percentage in her area. It isn't just state tax; sometimes counties and local municipalities have an additional percentage. The state of Texas charges 6.25%, but it could be more depending on where she lives in the state. Whatever she pays is the same as any other purchase she makes in her state.
> 
> Ebay will collect import duty if you are using the global shipping program. She will know exactly how much she will pay when she starts checkout. If you are shipping on your own, ebay won't collect duty. The carrier that delivers it to her will collect it from her. In that case, it is difficult to know in advance how much it would be. Since the amount is over $800, there could be duty charged but it isn't always collected.


Thank you for much for your reply! i have not enrolled in GSP so I guess eBay will only collect state tax at check-out. i am going to lay it all out to my buyer.


----------



## whateve

nm


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

This was my first experience with the new policy on unpaid auction winners.  I usually only list BIN so I don't have to deal with non-payments.  I used to have EB open an automatic unpaid claim after 48 hours.  Now you have to wait 4 days and then EB will cancel the order with no bad consequence to you the seller.  I think 4 days is a ridiculous amount of time.  Back to BIN listings only!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> This was my first experience with the new policy on unpaid auction winners.  I usually only list BIN so I don't have to deal with non-payments.  I used to have EB open an automatic unpaid claim after 48 hours.  Now you have to wait 4 days and then EB will cancel the order with no bad consequence to you the seller.  I think 4 days is a ridiculous amount of time.  Back to BIN listings only!


Actually, I discovered that 4 days works out better. Now the dispute closes on that 4th day whereas when I'd open a dispute in 48 hours, I had to wait an additional 4 days to close it so it took 6 days to end instead of the now-4 days.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> Actually, I discovered that 4 days works out better. Now the dispute closes on that 4th day whereas when I'd open a dispute in 48 hours, I had to wait an additional 4 days to close it so it took 6 days to end instead of the now-4 days.


Interesting! I always stated in my listing that they had 48 hours to pay & when EB opened an upaid claim I would relist the item.  I didn't wait for EB to give them another 4 days before I would relist.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Interesting! I always stated in my listing that they had 48 hours to pay & when EB opened an upaid claim I would relist the item.  I didn't wait for EB to give them another 4 days before I would relist.


There's no rule against doing that but my fear is that if I relist (and possibly resell) and the original buyer would pay within the 4 day allowed time, I'd get a defect if I couldn't supply the item.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone know EBay return policy I thought it was 3 days?? A buyer requested a return 8 days after purchasing a “buy it now” item. Is this possible?


----------



## whateve

tua said:


> Does anyone know EBay return policy I thought it was 3 days?? A buyer requested a return 8 days after purchasing a “buy it now” item. Is this possible?


30 days from date of delivery.  If she didn't claim not as described, you can deny it unless you allow returns.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

whateve said:


> 30 days from date of delivery.  If she didn't claim not as described, you can deny it unless you allow returns.


Thank you for ur reply. how do I know the buyer "didn't claim not as described"? They opened a return on the 8 day after the item was delivered(signature conformation included). This is what I woke up to

Info from the buyer

Reason
Doesn't seem authentic
Comments
These is a dent on the front of the bag. It is under the center clasp.

I even packaged the bag with everything that came from the Louis Vuitton store. The bag was inside the dustbag in the yellow sturdy LV box inside a regular brown shipping box with the receipt and blue ribbon included too. Also a day before the buyer purchased my item contacted me asking if I had the receipt for the bag. I ignored the message bc I don't respond to new accounts and it stated in my listening that it comes with receipt. but the next day the buyer purchased my bag. I should had just canceled the sale


----------



## BeenBurned

tua said:


> Does anyone know EBay return policy I thought it was 3 days?? A buyer requested a return 8 days after purchasing a “buy it now” item. Is this possible?





whateve said:


> 30 days from date of delivery.  If she didn't claim not as described, you can deny it unless you allow returns.





tua said:


> Thank you for ur reply. how do I know the buyer "didn't claim not as described"? They opened a return on the 8 day after the item was delivered(signature conformation included). This is what I woke up to
> 
> Info from the buyer
> 
> Reason
> Doesn't seem authentic
> Comments
> These is a dent on the front of the bag. It is under the center clasp.
> 
> I even packaged the bag with everything that came from the Louis Vuitton store. The bag was inside the dustbag in the yellow sturdy LV box inside a regular brown shipping box with the receipt and blue ribbon included too. Also a day before the buyer purchased my item contacted me asking if I had the receipt for the bag. I ignored the message bc I don't respond to new accounts and it stated in my listening that it comes with receipt. but the next day the buyer purchased my bag. I should had just canceled the sale


"Doesn't seem authentic" is SNAD. That's the option ebay gives the buyer when the item is presumed to be fake. 

But her comment contradicts her reason!  (Just because there might be a dent doesn't mean it's not authentic.)

But because the dispute is for fake (true or not), you're kind of stuck and have to agree to the return or ebay will decide it for you and ding your account. You're required to pay for the return shipping label and when you get it back, the refund is for the full amount.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BeenBurned said:


> "Doesn't seem authentic" is SNAD. That's the option ebay gives the buyer when the item is presumed to be fake.
> 
> But her comment contradicts her reason!  (Just because there might be a dent doesn't mean it's not authentic.)
> 
> But because the dispute is for fake (true or not), you're kind of stuck and have to agree to the return or ebay will decide it for you and ding your account. You're required to pay for the return shipping label and when you get it back, the refund is for the full amount.


Do you think Ebay will automatically side with the buyer that my bag is fake how can I prove the its authentic? she even has my receipt with my personal info showing that it was purchased from LV


----------



## BeenBurned

tua said:


> Do you think Ebay will automatically side with the buyer that my bag is fake how can I prove the its authentic? she even has my receipt with my personal info showing that it was purchased from LV


Unfortunately, yes, they will side with the buyer. 

Accept the return, add the buyer to your BBL and post the buyer's name on this thread so others can add the ID to their BBLs. 
eBay Non-Paying Bidder List


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, yes, they will side with the buyer.
> 
> Accept the return, add the buyer to your BBL and post the buyer's name on this thread so others can add the ID to their BBLs.
> eBay Non-Paying Bidder List


Buyers name chribre-4409. I thought at first the 4409 were their feedback number but its not. They just opened the account July 10 and purchased my item July 11th.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Yikes I didn't realise eBay had sneaked their final value fees up to 12.8% Plus the .30p fee  I sell quite a few low value items so time to move elsewhere I think 

I posted a couple of items late last week because I had forgotten I was going away. I would usually adjust the dispatch times on auctions if this happens and add a note. My bad I know but in both cases I informed buyers, upgraded postage to 1st and they were okay with it. Ebay has immediately informed me they won't pay my funds into my bank until one day after they've received proof of delivery......very draconian IMO! It means I'll have to increase postage charges on smaller items as at the moment I send with just proof of postage. 

Unless you're selling higher value items on reduced final value fees it's not worth using eBay anymore!


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Yikes I didn't realise eBay had sneaked their final value fees up to 12.8% Plus the .30p fee  I sell quite a few low value items so time to move elsewhere I think
> 
> I posted a couple of items late last week because I had forgotten I was going away. I would usually adjust the dispatch times on auctions if this happens and add a note. My bad I know but in both cases I informed buyers, upgraded postage to 1st and they were okay with it. Ebay has immediately informed me they won't pay my funds into my bank until one day after they've received proof of delivery......very draconian IMO! It means I'll have to increase postage charges on smaller items as at the moment I send with just proof of postage.
> 
> Unless you're selling higher value items on reduced final value fees it's not worth using eBay anymore!


The final value fees of 12.8% plus 30 cents is equivalent to what you used to pay in ebay plus paypal fees, is it not? So it isn't really more expensive except that the FVF is collected on the after tax amount. 

I don't blame ebay for withholding funds until you've shipped. I'm not sure why that would require you to increase postage charges. You're still getting the same amount of money, just not until you've shipped. Haven't you been buying trackable postage all along? It is extremely risky not to have tracking; a buyer would win every case if they claimed non-receipt.


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> The final value fees of 12.8% plus 30 cents is equivalent to what you used to pay in ebay plus paypal fees, is it not? So it isn't really more expensive except that the FVF is collected on the after tax amount.
> 
> I don't blame ebay for withholding funds until you've shipped. I'm not sure why that would require you to increase postage charges. You're still getting the same amount of money, just not until you've shipped. Haven't you been buying trackable postage all along? It is extremely risky not to have tracking; a buyer would win every case if they claimed non-receipt.



EBay are withholding funds until a day after the goods have been received not shipped. I'm not desperate for the money so it's not bothering me in that respect. I've had a perfect record with EBay as a seller and on this one occasion I wasn't able to post on the day I said.

For low value items, especially £5-£10 buyers definitely won't pay up to double the postage for a trackable service.    

So no, in the past I haven't posted items on a trackable service that are under £20 in value as these are insured by our post office with "proof of postage" This does rely on the buyers integrity and honesty but I've found for the most part that EBay buyers are just genuine people that wouldn't be dishonest and say something hadn't arrived that had!!  On a couple of occasions in 20 years this has happened and I just had to put in a claim with the post office.

i haven't worked out the difference between PayPal and EBay but I feel that as EBay has streamlined the system to their advantage they shouldn't be so greedy! EBay hasn't favoured sellers for years and like many others in the future I'll sell cheaper items on something like Vinted or FB


----------



## BeenBurned

Mulberrygal said:


> EBay are withholding funds until a day after the goods have been received not shipped. I'm not desperate for the money so it's not bothering me in that respect. I've had a perfect record with EBay as a seller and on this one occasion I wasn't able to post on the day I said.
> 
> For low value items, especially £5-£10 buyers definitely won't pay up to double the postage for a trackable service.
> 
> So no, in the past I haven't posted items on a trackable service that are under £20 in value as these are insured by our post office with "proof of postage" This does rely on the buyers integrity and honesty but I've found for the most part that EBay buyers are just genuine people that wouldn't be dishonest and say something hadn't arrived that had!!  On a couple of occasions in 20 years this has happened and I just had to put in a claim with the post office.
> 
> i haven't worked out the difference between PayPal and EBay but I feel that as EBay has streamlined the system to their advantage they shouldn't be so greedy! EBay hasn't favoured sellers for years and like many others in the future I'll sell cheaper items on something like Vinted or FB


As much as everyone dislikes increases in fees or the way ebay treats sellers, the fact remains that ebay is the site that gets the traffic! If you want to sell items, even if you use other sites too, stick with ebay.

To move to another site just because ebay eliminates Paypal as the fee manager for payments is (IMO) cutting off one's nose to spite your face.

I don't recall exactly when ebay required me to be on their managed payments program but it's been about a couple of years and from my calculations, there isn't a big difference in fees. Sometimes the fee I pay ebay is a bit more than I would have paid had the payment gone to my Paypal account and sometimes the fee is a bit less than if Paypal were handling it. It balances out and the annual difference is <$5 (if that).


----------



## bag-mania

I have a buyer who filed a Not as Described and is claiming the color of the wallet I sold her isn't as vibrant as the photos. My photos looks like all of the others of the the same item on eBay. Basically she's having buyer's remorse and "Not as described" was the only option where she could get a return.

I know eBay generally bends over backwards to placate buyers, but do I have any options here for a buyer who just changes her mind?


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> I have a buyer who filed a Not as Described and is claiming the color of the wallet I sold her isn't as vibrant as the photos. My photos looks like all of the others of the the same item on eBay. Basically she's having buyer's remorse and "Not as described" was the only option where she could get a return.
> 
> I know eBay generally bends over backwards to placate buyers, but do I have any options here for a buyer who just changes her mind?


I don't believe so.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> I don't believe so.



Thanks. Yesterday I responded to her claim with a message detailing how my description of the item was taken directly from the company's web site and that I take all my own photos. I have not yet heard back from her. I will try to dispute the claim but I don't know how far I'll get. It makes me mad that eBay sellers are held hostage to the fickleness of the buyers.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-mania said:


> Thanks. Yesterday I responded to her claim with a message detailing how my description of the item was taken directly from the company's web site and that I take all my own photos. I have not yet heard back from her. I will try to dispute the claim but I don't know how far I'll get. It makes me mad that eBay sellers are held hostage to the fickleness of the buyers.


If you dispute the claim and she escalates for ebay to resolve, you'll lose the case and get dinged. But if you just accept the return and send the return shipping label, you won't get the ding. 

Either way, you're stuck taking the return unless you can get her to close the dispute and keep the item.


----------



## bag-mania

BeenBurned said:


> If you dispute the claim and she escalates for ebay to resolve, you'll lose the case and get dinged. But if you just accept the return and send the return shipping label, you won't get the ding.
> 
> Either way, you're stuck taking the return unless you can get her to close the dispute and keep the item.



Thanks, I was hoping she would respond to my message. The eBay page said I'd have to wait three days before asking eBay to step in. I wish I could talk to someone from eBay directly but they seem to have cut off their phone customer service since Covid.

ETA: I did get through to customer service and she told me the same thing you did. I started the return process. It rubs me the wrong way that I have to pay return shipping for Ms. Changed-her-mind, but that's the joy of eBay I guess.


----------



## JA_UK

Hi there, so I’m an occasional seller on eBay and have recently started listing again. Today one of my items sold in the last 10 seconds to a buyer that registered today I am waiting for them to pay. I only realised that you can block people with 0 feedback after this happened (you weren’t able to do it before). I have contacted them to confirm that they are intending to pay for the item and they responded that they were however I still feel somewhat uncomfortable as it would be an international sale, they are in the USA and I am in the UK. Am I overthinking? Is there anyway further to protect myself as a seller other than tracked signed for postage and adding a numbered removable security tag to the item?


----------



## BeenBurned

JA_UK said:


> Hi there, so I’m an occasional seller on eBay and have recently started listing again. Today one of my items sold in the last 10 seconds to a buyer that registered today I am waiting for them to pay. I only realised that you can block people with 0 feedback after this happened (you weren’t able to do it before). I have contacted them to confirm that they are intending to pay for the item and they responded that they were however I still feel somewhat uncomfortable as it would be an international sale, they are in the USA and I am in the UK. Am I overthinking? Is there anyway further to protect myself as a seller other than tracked signed for postage and adding a numbered removable security tag to the item?


You can't block 0-feedback users. I'm not sure where you saw or heard that. Ebay would never allow that since they want to encourage new members to the site. 

As for an international buyer, unless you had your settings set to block sellers in certain countries, you aren't allowed to refuse their purchase. 

Some buyers join ebay just to purchase a certain item so having a newbie isn't necessarily a red flag. (I've said it before but it's worth repeating. Established members with experience are the type that give more trouble! They know the ropes and take advantage. I've never had an issue with a new user.)


----------



## JA_UK

BeenBurned said:


> You can't block 0-feedback users. I'm not sure where you saw or heard that. Ebay would never allow that since they want to encourage new members to the site.
> 
> As for an international buyer, unless you had your settings set to block sellers in certain countries, you aren't allowed to refuse their purchase.
> 
> Some buyers join ebay just to purchase a certain item so having a newbie isn't necessarily a red flag. (I've said it before but it's worth repeating. Established members with experience are the type that give more trouble! They know the ropes and take advantage. I've never had an issue with a new user.)



Thanks for your reply, I have no issue with selling to buyers in the USA I have my buyer requirements settings restricted to certain countries already, what I was concerned about is that they’ve just joined and I googled the name and address and I’m still uncomfortable, i had already blocked a 0 feedback bidder who bid earlier on in the auction and 45 minutes before it ended messaged me to cancel her bid because she ‘knew‘ that my authentic item was a fake.  Anyway a friend who sells on there showed me this setting so I’ve applied it.


----------



## BeenBurned

JA_UK said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have no issue with selling to buyers in the USA I have my buyer requirements settings restricted to certain countries already, what I was concerned about is that they’ve just joined and I googled the name and address and I’m still uncomfortable, i had already blocked a 0 feedback bidder who bid earlier on in the auction and 45 minutes before it ended messaged me to cancel her bid because she ‘knew‘ that my authentic item was a fake.  Anyway a friend who sells on there showed me this setting so I’ve applied it.
> View attachment 5147787


I think you're misunderstanding that particular requirement. 

In that case, you can block a 0-feedback buyer from buying ANOTHER item from you within 10 days. You cannot block a 0-feedback member from buying the first item.


----------



## whateve

JA_UK said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have no issue with selling to buyers in the USA I have my buyer requirements settings restricted to certain countries already, what I was concerned about is that they’ve just joined and I googled the name and address and I’m still uncomfortable, i had already blocked a 0 feedback bidder who bid earlier on in the auction and 45 minutes before it ended messaged me to cancel her bid because she ‘knew‘ that my authentic item was a fake.  Anyway a friend who sells on there showed me this setting so I’ve applied it.
> View attachment 5147787


I've had zero feedback buyers that were actually veteran ebay users. They just didn't want to log in to purchase for whatever reason.


----------



## JA_UK

whateve said:


> I've had zero feedback buyers that were actually veteran ebay users. They just didn't want to log in to purchase for whatever reason.


My experience unfortunately has been very different and any issues I've had when selling on ebay especially timewasters bidding and not paying have been with 0 feedback buyer's. Here's hoping this one will be different but there's something in tbe tone of the messages that seems a little off that's made me a little uncomfortable that and the fact the buyer has registered the same day. Hey ho!


----------



## Mulberrygal

bag-mania said:


> Thanks, I was hoping she would respond to my message. The eBay page said I'd have to wait three days before asking eBay to step in. I wish I could talk to someone from eBay directly but they seem to have cut off their phone customer service since Covid.
> 
> ETA: I did get through to customer service and she told me the same thing you did. I started the return process. It rubs me the wrong way that I have to pay return shipping for Ms. Changed-her-mind, but that's the joy of eBay I guess.



Yes buyers like this drive you nuts and it makes it so much worse that you have to pay their return shipping costs. It means you end up paying two lots of shipping with nothing to show for it!  In my experience they aren't the norm but once it happens you don't forget. I used to sell a lot of expensive handbags and wouldn't sell outside the U.K. for this reason, I just couldn't  take the risk of having to pay an expensive return from abroad for as you put it Ms Changed-her-mind! 

I do wish EBay would address these problems and balance the scales slightly towards sellers!


----------



## JA_UK

JA_UK said:


> My experience unfortunately has been very different and any issues I've had when selling on ebay especially timewasters bidding and not paying have been with 0 feedback buyer's. Here's hoping this one will be different but there's something in tbe tone of the messages that seems a little off that's made me a little uncomfortable that and the fact the buyer has registered the same day. Hey ho!


And as I expected the buyer hasn't paid after 4 days and he has done the same to another seller. Another one for your block lists peeps!


----------



## GoStanford

Question about communication etiquette.  I received two used bags for which I asked to combine shipping.  The seller listed each at $20.40 shipping and gave me a $10 discount.  I accepted that because I figured they might use a really big box.  Turns out they stuffed both bags into a medium flat rate Priority box, which is less than $20 in shipping total.  I'm a little irritated they didn't pass the savings on to me in full, but I am also overall pleased with the items.  Should I say anything?  I will be leaving positive feedback regardless and I do not want to suggest to them that my feedback is contingent on them issuing an additional discount.


----------



## pursekitten

GoStanford said:


> Question about communication etiquette.  I received two used bags for which I asked to combine shipping.  The seller listed each at $20.40 shipping and gave me a $10 discount.  I accepted that because I figured they might use a really big box.  Turns out they stuffed both bags into a medium flat rate Priority box, which is less than $20 in shipping total.  I'm a little irritated they didn't pass the savings on to me in full, but I am also overall pleased with the items.  Should I say anything?  I will be leaving positive feedback regardless and I do not want to suggest to them that my feedback is contingent on them issuing an additional discount.



I saw in a few eBay community threads that shipping cost can be any cost associated with getting the item to you. This could include the postage, storage, eBay fee, printing supplies, gas to the post office, etc. 

You could leave a positive review but rate them less stars for expensive shipping.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Question about communication etiquette.  I received two used bags for which I asked to combine shipping.  The seller listed each at $20.40 shipping and gave me a $10 discount.  I accepted that because I figured they might use a really big box.  Turns out they stuffed both bags into a medium flat rate Priority box, which is less than $20 in shipping total.  I'm a little irritated they didn't pass the savings on to me in full, but I am also overall pleased with the items.  Should I say anything?  I will be leaving positive feedback regardless and I do not want to suggest to them that my feedback is contingent on them issuing an additional discount.


If you are going to ding them at all, I would mention your unhappiness with the shipping cost to the seller. Ebay takes about 12 1/2% of the charged shipping cost in fees and the seller has to pay for materials, such as tissue paper, tape, paper and ink to print the label..., so I wouldn't expect to have the entire savings passed on to you. I think another $10 would be fair.


----------



## GoStanford

Thank you both, @pursekitten and @whateve, for your responses.  I had not thought of the items that support shipping, such as tape, paper, gas to the post office, etc. and those are all very fair points.  I do agree that if there's any impact to feedback, I ought to communicate directly to the seller so they have a chance to respond.


----------



## boyoverboard

I've been an occasional seller on eBay for around 15 years, but I haven't sold anything high value since eBay changed the way it operates with regards to PayPal. I've seen some people comment that they no longer feel protected selling items with a high price tag. Does anyone have any input on this? Would I be less protected from potential rogue buyers when selling, without PayPal there to intervene if someone falsely claims I've sold them a fake, for instance? I have a few LV pieces I've been thinking about listing. I am in the UK and I believe my options are quite limited when it comes to consignment or other avenues for selling on pre-owned luxury goods. TIA!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

boyoverboard said:


> I've been an occasional seller on eBay for around 15 years, but I haven't sold anything high value since eBay changed the way it operates with regards to PayPal. I've seen some people comment that they no longer feel protected selling items with a high price tag. Does anyone have any input on this? Would I be less protected from potential rogue buyers when selling, without PayPal there to intervene if someone falsely claims I've sold them a fake, for instance? I have a few LV pieces I've been thinking about listing. I am in the UK and I believe my options are quite limited when it comes to consignment or other avenues for selling on pre-owned luxury goods. TIA!


I am in the US and haven't had any trouble selling Rogues on eBay.  I make sure to post good pictures and check out the buyers ratings.  I also pack them carefully and insure them.  This is just my experience.  Good luck!


----------



## whateve

boyoverboard said:


> I've been an occasional seller on eBay for around 15 years, but I haven't sold anything high value since eBay changed the way it operates with regards to PayPal. I've seen some people comment that they no longer feel protected selling items with a high price tag. Does anyone have any input on this? Would I be less protected from potential rogue buyers when selling, without PayPal there to intervene if someone falsely claims I've sold them a fake, for instance? I have a few LV pieces I've been thinking about listing. I am in the UK and I believe my options are quite limited when it comes to consignment or other avenues for selling on pre-owned luxury goods. TIA!


I don't think having paypal protected you as a seller more because it completely depends on where the buyer opens the claim. In my experience, most buyers opened a claim through ebay, not paypal. I think in all my years of selling, I've only had one open a paypal claim. In that case, I lost, but the buyer had to pay the return shipping.

Also in my experience, at least in the US, if a buyer claims fake, or really anything else wrong with the bag, ebay will side with the buyer if you decide to let the case escalate. They don't get involved in questions of authenticity. It doesn't matter if you have proof from a dozen authenticators.

I've only had an absolute scammer once, who forced a return and then returned something that wasn't the bag she bought, but it was cheap and ebay allowed me to keep the money, while also giving her a refund. Later she apparently did the same thing because she was kicked off of ebay. I had one or two other returns in which the item wasn't returned exactly as it was shipped and I had to eat the loss, but it wasn't a total loss, just missing some small parts or with a bit more damage than before. The biggest loss with most returns is the loss of the money I spent to ship and the money I had to pay to get the return back.


----------



## CaviarChanel

..


----------



## Pennycal

Hi peeps

Just wondering if anyone has purchased from this Japanese seller - Kyoto-japan_since1979 this is their store https://www.ebay.com.au/str/kyotojapansince1979?_armrs=1&_dmd=1&_ipg=30&_sasi=1&_sop=1&_vc=1 

I am keen on a bag that seems to be at a good price they have thousands of feedback and 98.8% approval rating and I know Japan has strict laws around counterfeit goods but I just want to be sure. Any feedback welcome


----------



## Mulberrygal

Help! The old dispute centre page for buyers seems to have vanished. How are disputes handled on ebay now? 
When I requested the return it said if I and the seller couldn't agree I could escalate on a certain day but I can't see any of those details now and the seller is being difficult. Will it give me options at the later date?


----------



## Echoes

Did they change the character limit on FB?  I'm seeing some with a whole lot more than 80 some characters.


----------



## BeenBurned

Echoes said:


> Did they change the character limit on FB?  I'm seeing some with a whole lot more than 80 some characters.



In April, they announced it was being increased to 500 characters. (IMO, 500 is way too many characters. People are writing novellas! 200 would have been more than enough.)


----------



## Echoes

Ah, yes, that's what I've seen ....  rants that go mostly no where.


----------



## whateve

When did they change the number of pictures? I can now upload 12 instead of 10.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> When did they change the number of pictures? I can now upload 12 instead of 10.


I think it's been 12 for a long time. (I can't remember only 10.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's been 12 for a long time. (I can't remember only 10.)


Maybe it's been so long since I made a new listing that I forgot how many photos I was allowed!


----------



## MiaKing

Believe me or not, but I had an ebay account for 5 years and never, ever buy anything. So yesterday I placed an offer on Burberry trench and it was accepted! I was browsing a lot of coats and I just placed an offer on the wrong one! I  messaged the seller that I'm sorry but I was thinking it was Kensington not Sandringham... Seller was very polite and canceled this, we exchanged a few messages and I ended up buying Kensington indeed from the same seller. I have no idea if the seller will need to pay any fees because I made an offer, it was accepted and then he had to cancel the transaction? It wasn't my intention, but I'm happy about the outcome! Also,  after reading all the comments, I'm happy I was even able to placed an offer because I had no history of purchasing before and after buying I even had to change my address and even my last name on my account, because I was literally not using ebay ever before


----------



## MiaKing

No, sorry, I actually realized there is a bunch of outdated info, so beforw paying with paypal I updated everything.


----------



## BeenBurned

MiaKing said:


> Believe me or not, but I had an ebay account for 5 years and never, ever buy anything. So yesterday I placed an offer on Burberry trench and it was accepted! I was browsing a lot of coats and I just placed an offer on the wrong one! I  messaged the seller that I'm sorry but I was thinking it was Kensington not Sandringham... Seller was very polite and canceled this, we exchanged a few messages and I ended up buying Kensington indeed from the same seller. I have no idea if the seller will need to pay any fees because I made an offer, it was accepted and then he had to cancel the transaction? It wasn't my intention, but I'm happy about the outcome! Also,  after reading all the comments, I'm happy I was even able to placed an offer because I had no history of purchasing before and after buying I even had to change my address and even my last name on my account, because I was literally not using ebay ever before


I'm assuming you hadn't paid after the seller accepted your offer. The seller doesn't pay any fees until a buyer has paid so if you didn't pay, the seller didn't lose anything (financially).


----------



## chicinthecity777

Need help from your expert ladies and gents. I have a listing with a BO option. I have people contact me via message asking me what's my bottom price all the time. They show up with an ebay ID linked to a profile so I can check out their history. Today I received such a message but no link to their eBay ID, instead there is the below message:
"For your security, we recommend you keep your conversations onb eBay and avoid sharing personal or business information. Also, before you ship your item, always verify you’ve been paid."

I have never seen this before, I was literally messaging another member about a different listing without issues. With this one, I can see the eBay ID but no profile, when I tried Advanced Search for a member, that option wasn't there. Is this new? Are we not able to see who's messaging us any more?

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## whateve

chicinthecity777 said:


> Need help from your expert ladies and gents. I have a listing with a BO option. I have people contact me via message asking me what's my bottom price all the time. They show up with an ebay ID linked to a profile so I can check out their history. Today I received such a message but no link to their eBay ID, instead there is the below message:
> "For your security, we recommend you keep your conversations onb eBay and avoid sharing personal or business information. Also, before you ship your item, always verify you’ve been paid."
> 
> I have never seen this before, I was literally messaging another member about a different listing without issues. With this one, I can see the eBay ID but no profile, when I tried Advanced Search for a member, that option wasn't there. Is this new? Are we not able to see who's messaging us any more?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!


Is it possible their ID was removed (NARUed) right after they sent the message?


----------



## Roro

chicinthecity777 said:


> Need help from your expert ladies and gents. I have a listing with a BO option. I have people contact me via message asking me what's my bottom price all the time. They show up with an ebay ID linked to a profile so I can check out their history. Today I received such a message but no link to their eBay ID, instead there is the below message:
> "For your security, we recommend you keep your conversations onb eBay and avoid sharing personal or business information. Also, before you ship your item, always verify you’ve been paid."
> 
> I have never seen this before, I was literally messaging another member about a different listing without issues. With this one, I can see the eBay ID but no profile, when I tried Advanced Search for a member, that option wasn't there. Is this new? Are we not able to see who's messaging us any more?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



The message you quoted sounds like it's coming from ebay, not a user.  Check the headers on the email and see if there's any information to that effect.  Also, when you check your messages on ebay, you can see if a message is from a user or from ebay.  Check to see what this message says.  If you've had messages asking you to complete a sale off of ebay, you could receive a message like this from ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

chicinthecity777 said:


> Need help from your expert ladies and gents. I have a listing with a BO option. I have people contact me via message asking me what's my bottom price all the time. They show up with an ebay ID linked to a profile so I can check out their history. Today I received such a message but no link to their eBay ID, instead there is the below message:
> "For your security, we recommend you keep your conversations onb eBay and avoid sharing personal or business information. Also, before you ship your item, always verify you’ve been paid."
> 
> I have never seen this before, I was literally messaging another member about a different listing without issues. With this one, I can see the eBay ID but no profile, when I tried Advanced Search for a member, that option wasn't there. Is this new? Are we not able to see who's messaging us any more?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!


The buyer might be using a guest account. They don't have a history or a profile.





__





						Buying as a guest
					

You can shop for most things on eBay without needing an eBay account, but you’ll miss out on the benefits of being a member.




					www.ebay.com


----------



## chicinthecity777

whateve said:


> Is it possible their ID was removed (NARUed) right after they sent the message?


Thank you for chiming in! 


Roro said:


> The message you quoted sounds like it's coming from ebay, not a user.  Check the headers on the email and see if there's any information to that effect.  Also, when you check your messages on ebay, you can see if a message is from a user or from ebay.  Check to see what this message says.  If you've had messages asking you to complete a sale off of ebay, you could receive a message like this from ebay.


Thank you for your reply. It was from a user, as the user name is visible in the message but I can't click on it to get a profile up. 


BeenBurned said:


> The buyer might be using a guest account. They don't have a history or a profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying as a guest
> 
> 
> You can shop for most things on eBay without needing an eBay account, but you’ll miss out on the benefits of being a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thank you! I think this is the most likely situation! Anyways, it's a rather expensive item and I am not feeling so comfortable selling to a guest user.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all,

My most recent listing experience on ebay.  I listed an item and was removed with an email from Ebay:-

*We had to remove your listing because it didn’t follow our Counterfeit item policy. We don’t allow counterfeit items, replicas, or unauthorized copies.*

When I placed a call to Ebay, the customer service told me it was all due to the word "Authentic" in my heading and I had not included a receipt in my pictures.

FYI I bought this SLG BRAND NEW probably 10 plus years back and the price tag is still attached to the chain - one of the pictures showing that. [_ FYI I am in the midst of downsizing my home and am doing the Kondo-cleaning _] 

Frustrating thing is - Now I have no access to my original listing and I have to recreate a new listing altogether !!  

Is this a NEW Standard Operating Procedures that Ebay is adopting, on top of hiring a third party authenticator (and their machines) for all designer items above US$500, by picking on headings of listings ??

I am writing this just after my phone call with Ebay and might do more editing later but I am MAD to be accused of selling a fake item. What Ebay is doing is by singling out listings with the word "authentic".  What about those thousands and thousands listings who are clearly faked but skip the word authentic?? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## whateve

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My most recent listing experience on ebay.  I listed an item and was removed with an email from Ebay:-
> 
> *We had to remove your listing because it didn’t follow our Counterfeit item policy. We don’t allow counterfeit items, replicas, or unauthorized copies.*
> 
> When I placed a call to Ebay, the customer service told me it was all due to the word "Authentic" in my heading and I had not included a receipt in my pictures.
> 
> FYI I bought this SLG BRAND NEW probably 10 plus years back and the price tag is still attached to the chain - one of the pictures showing that. [_ FYI I am in the midst of downsizing my home and am doing the Kondo-cleaning _]
> 
> Frustrating thing is - Now I have no access to my original listing and I have to recreate a new listing altogether !!
> 
> Is this a NEW Standard Operating Procedures that Ebay is adopting, on top of hiring a third party authenticator (and their machines) for all designer items above US$500, by picking on headings of listings ??
> 
> I am writing this just after my phone call with Ebay and might do more editing later but I am MAD to be accused of selling a fake item. What Ebay is doing is by singling out listings with the word "authentic".  What about those thousands and thousands listings who are clearly faked but skip the word authentic??
> 
> What do you guys think?


If that is true, it is a stupid policy.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi Whateve,
This is per Ebay's CS I spoke to just now.  I am dumbfounded.  My item is less than US$200   ..  Just wait and see if his supervisor will call me back as I am still boiling mad.


----------



## BeenBurned

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My most recent listing experience on ebay.  I listed an item and was removed with an email from Ebay:-
> 
> *We had to remove your listing because it didn’t follow our Counterfeit item policy. We don’t allow counterfeit items, replicas, or unauthorized copies.*
> 
> When I placed a call to Ebay, the customer service told me it was all due to the word "Authentic" in my heading and I had not included a receipt in my pictures.
> 
> FYI I bought this SLG BRAND NEW probably 10 plus years back and the price tag is still attached to the chain - one of the pictures showing that. [_ FYI I am in the midst of downsizing my home and am doing the Kondo-cleaning _]
> 
> Frustrating thing is - Now I have no access to my original listing and I have to recreate a new listing altogether !!
> 
> Is this a NEW Standard Operating Procedures that Ebay is adopting, on top of hiring a third party authenticator (and their machines) for all designer items above US$500, by picking on headings of listings ??
> 
> I am writing this just after my phone call with Ebay and might do more editing later but I am MAD to be accused of selling a fake item. What Ebay is doing is by singling out listings with the word "authentic".  What about those thousands and thousands listings who are clearly faked but skip the word authentic??
> 
> What do you guys think?





whateve said:


> If that is true, it is a stupid policy.


IMO, the first reply you got from CS sounds like another example of the misinformation dispensed by CS phone people who don't know the correct answer so they formulate an answer they hope will fly. (*ETA*: Use or lack of use of "authentic" in a listing has nothing to do with the legitimacy of the listing since authenticity is implied if an item has branded markings. And ebay doesn't accept receipts since they prove nothing. Authentic receipts from a genuine item can be included with fakes to "prove" authenticity or fake receipts can be purchased and might fool a buyer.)

Authentic item or not, it probably shouldn't be relisted unless and until you get written documentation from ebay allowing the resubmission of the listing. I'm guessing that if you scroll down the message and read the whole thing, there's a part that says that you may not relist it. (And if you do, the ding to your account will be more severe for relisting a previously removed item without permission.)

There should be an option for you to submit professional documentation attesting to the authenticity. If the first person you ask about denies the ability or seems unaware, keep calling.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi BeenBurned,

Thank you for your insight and advise.  Indeed the first CS I spoke to not only gave me "boiler plate" answers but also wrong information - I almost posted the listing again.
I spoke to another CS at Ebay and she will pass along my inquiry to their Authentication dept and have them call me.
Once again, I appreciate your help.

[/QUOTE]
_Authentic item or not, it probably shouldn't be relisted unless and until you get written documentation from ebay allowing the resubmission of the listing.

The print on the receipt has since faded but the retailed tag is still attached to the wallet - _*There should be an option for you to submit professional documentation attesting to the authenticity*. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## CaviarChanel

Just a fyi - I have not heard back from Ebay as of yesterday.  Will follow up with them now that I am back in town. 

_Hi BeenBurned,_
_
Thank you for your insight and advise. Indeed the first CS I spoke to not only gave me "boiler plate" answers but also wrong information - I almost posted the listing again.
I spoke to another CS at Ebay and she will pass along my inquiry to their Authentication dept and have them call me._
_Once again, I appreciate your help._


----------



## BeenBurned

CaviarChanel said:


> Just a fyi - I have not heard back from Ebay as of yesterday.  Will follow up with them now that I am back in town.
> 
> _Hi BeenBurned,_
> 
> _Thank you for your insight and advise. Indeed the first CS I spoke to not only gave me "boiler plate" answers but also wrong information - I almost posted the listing again.
> I spoke to another CS at Ebay and she will pass along my inquiry to their Authentication dept and have them call me._
> _Once again, I appreciate your help._


Good luck.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Latest:  Here is my take away from the Ebay CS pertaining to my Ebay listing.  [ fyi t_here was not a single return call from ebay_ ]

- Do not use "authentic" in your heading or in the description
- Include picture of receipt if any
- Utilise all 12 picture allocation

If my listing is removed again, so be it.  I question myself if I will still list on ebay anymore ..  Thanks all.


----------



## BeenBurned

CaviarChanel said:


> Latest:  Here is my take away from the Ebay CS pertaining to my Ebay listing.  [ fyi t_here was not a single return call from ebay_ ]
> 
> - Do not use "authentic" in your heading or in the description
> - Include picture of receipt if any
> - Utilise all 12 picture allocation
> 
> If my listing is removed again, so be it.  I question myself if I will still list on ebay anymore ..  Thanks all.


Did you get any type of email from ebay allowing you to relist and possibly admitting that the removal was in error? 

I'm concerned that if you didn't get that, you might be risking your ability to sell.


----------



## CaviarChanel

There was no mention of such per the Customer Service rep.  What is the "risking your ability to sell" ?  



BeenBurned said:


> Did you get any type of email from ebay allowing you to relist and possibly admitting that the removal was in error?
> 
> I'm concerned that if you didn't get that, you might be risking your ability to sell.


----------



## BeenBurned

CaviarChanel said:


> There was no mention of such per the Customer Service rep.  What is the "risking your ability to sell" ?


Usually the removal email (when it's for a suspected counterfeit item) states that you can't relist it.

Reread the original email you received.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

How does this new authenticity guaranteed thing work now? Is there no way to turn this off on my listings? Is this safe and reliable for a seller?
Thank you


----------



## whateve

Chanel4Eva said:


> How does this new authenticity guaranteed thing work now? Is there no way to turn this off on my listings? Is this safe and reliable for a seller?
> Thank you


You aren't allowed to sell something if it isn't authentic. It is as safe as it has ever been. You've never been allowed to sell things that weren't authentic. If a buyer claim your item isn't authentic, you could be forced to take a return or risk losing your item. Ebay isn't in the authenticity business so the buyer doesn't have to prove the item is fake for them to be allowed to return.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

So as a seller, we ship our item to an eBay address first then they will ship it to the buyer after they authenticate it?


----------



## BeenBurned

Chanel4Eva said:


> How does this new authenticity guaranteed thing work now? Is there no way to turn this off on my listings? Is this safe and reliable for a seller?
> Thank you





whateve said:


> You aren't allowed to sell something if it isn't authentic. It is as safe as it has ever been. You've never been allowed to sell things that weren't authentic. If a buyer claim your item isn't authentic, you could be forced to take a return or risk losing your item. Ebay isn't in the authenticity business so the buyer doesn't have to prove the item is fake for them to be allowed to return.


@Chanel4Eva is talking about this program:





						eBay Authenticity Guarantee for Handbags || eBay.com
					

Shop designer handbags and accessories with confidence—just look for the checkmark.




					pages.ebay.com
				




For the brands included in this program, I believe (but am not sure) that it covers any of the handbags over $500.

When the purchase is made, sellers ship to ebay where they have an unnamed team of experts who supposedly examine the bag and if confirmed as authentic, it's subsequently shipped to the buyer.


The problem is that no one knows who the "experts" are and ebay refuses to disclose.

There's a similar authenticity guaranteed program with sneakers and there have been many threads on ebay's discussion boards where mistakes have been made.

A huge problem is that if ebay's experts deem the item to be fake, the seller loses the item and the money. Not knowing how skilled the authenticators are, I think it's a scary thought to consider that authentic items can be mistakenly determined to be fake and the sellers lose.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

BeenBurned said:


> @Chanel4Eva is talking about this program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay Authenticity Guarantee for Handbags || eBay.com
> 
> 
> Shop designer handbags and accessories with confidence—just look for the checkmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the brands included in this program, I believe (but am not sure) that it covers any of the handbags over $500.
> 
> When the purchase is made, sellers ship to ebay where they have an unnamed team of experts who supposedly examine the bag and if confirmed as authentic, it's subsequently shipped to the buyer.
> 
> 
> The problem is that no one knows who the "experts" are and ebay refuses to disclose.
> 
> There's a similar authenticity guaranteed program with sneakers and there have been many threads on ebay's discussion boards where mistakes have been made.
> 
> A huge problem is that if ebay's experts deem the item to be fake, the seller loses the item and the money. Not knowing how skilled the authenticators are, I think it's a scary thought to consider that authentic items can be mistakenly determined to be fake and the sellers lose.


Thank you so much for the explanation. That’s the part that makes me nervous, who is authenticating these items? I’ve been selling on eBay for many years and just noticed the “Authenticity Guarantee” stamp on my listing when I listed a pair of Golden Goose sneakers. But that’s scary that I can lose my item if the Authenticators make a mistake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Chanel4Eva said:


> Thank you so much for the explanation. That’s the part that makes me nervous, who is authenticating these items? I’ve been selling on eBay for many years and just noticed the “Authenticity Guarantee” stamp on my listing when I listed a pair of Golden Goose sneakers. But that’s scary that I can lose my item if the Authenticators make a mistake.


Definitely! VERY scary. And as shown below, I've pasted copies of Q&A from ebay's boards. I don't think TPF allows the links to the thread so I'm copying. 

The questions pose very reasonable concerns, NONE of which are answered directly. And as I'm reading the reply, it sounds to me like the packaging and props are among the items used to determine authenticity! (GMAFB!)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Definitely! VERY scary. And as shown below, I've pasted copies of Q&A from ebay's boards. I don't think TPF allows the links to the thread so I'm copying.
> 
> The questions pose very reasonable concerns, NONE of which are answered directly. And as I'm reading the reply, it sounds to me like the packaging and props are among the items used to determine authenticity! (GMAFB!)
> 
> View attachment 5209628
> View attachment 5209627
> View attachment 5209629


So the seller doesn't have a choice? They can't opt out?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> So the seller doesn't have a choice? They can't opt out?


I don't think so. 

They aren't clear and since my items don't qualify, I don't have first hand experience.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> They aren't clear and since my items don't qualify, I don't have first hand experience.


I make it a point to never sell anything over $500. I would worry too much.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> So the seller doesn't have a choice? They can't opt out?





BeenBurned said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> They aren't clear and since my items don't qualify, I don't have first hand experience.


Someone asked for clarification and it has been clarified. If a bag is one of the brands listed and $500+, there are no options. It's in the program and at the mercy of their experts, whoever they might be.


----------



## JavEl

Hello, dear friends. I want to know that, i want to sell in ebay digital codes. (Playstation gift cards.) 
1. After order which way i must send to buyer? via mail or via ebay messages?
2. After which time i will get money to my card?


----------



## BeenBurned

JavEl said:


> Hello, dear friends. I want to know that, i want to sell in ebay digital codes. (Playstation gift cards.)
> 1. After order which way i must send to buyer? via mail or via ebay messages?
> 2. After which time i will get money to my card?


There are very strict rules regarding the sale of digitally delivered item, starting with the fact that only pre-approved sellers are authorized to list them.






						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com


----------



## Naminé

JavEl said:


> Hello, dear friends. I want to know that, i want to sell in ebay digital codes. (Playstation gift cards.)
> 1. After order which way i must send to buyer? via mail or via ebay messages?
> 2. After which time i will get money to my card?


Don't do this. I remember  a lot of people getting scammed selling this kind of thing in the past. Buyers use the item, and then report it as "not as described" to get their money back.

Ebay will side with them and you will lose your money since they have no proof you sent it to them unused. It is risky and dangerous to resell digital products.


----------



## Hikar1

Hoping someone could help me and shed some insight!

I'm a newer buyer on eBay when it comes to buying vintage/ secondhand handbags. I decided on a relatively new (since 2020) Japanese reseller with >90% rating on feedback. Before purchasing, I paid for a third party to authenticate the bag. The handbag was not listed as an auction, but as "buy it now".

After receiving confirmation from the authenticator, I proceeded with the purchase using my CC, and shortly received an email from eBay confirming the order and payment received.

The seller's original listing says to give them approximately 3-10 days after receipt of payment to ship out the item. That's fine, and so I have not reached out to the seller and thought I'd just give them the time that was stated.

However, since paying for the bag, I also noticed another Japanese reseller (older account since 2011, also >90% rating) had listed the bag I purchased at a higher price, using the exact same pictures as well!

And then 2 days later, I noticed the same seller I bought from had re-listed the bag at a slightly higher price than what I purchased. The entire listing and pictures are the same, only the title has been changed.

I'm confused at this point, and also just concerned. Reading in past threads, it seems that some seller accounts have been guilty of re-listing the same handbag on multiple accounts to increase visibility and drive up the price. But my concerns at this point are:

-Is this a common scamming tactic? Or a common strategy used to continue to drive up the value of a wanted item?
-Am I potentially going to be a victim of a bait and switch?
-Is the seller just going to cancel my order if they're not satisfied with the price point for which their item sold for?

I spent a lot of time looking through other eBay listings before committing to this one. I had seen duplicates of other posts and pictures, but at the time, no other account had the same exact pictures of the one I wanted until after I had paid for it.

What gives?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## whateve

Hikar1 said:


> Hoping someone could help me and shed some insight!
> 
> I'm a newer buyer on eBay when it comes to buying vintage/ secondhand handbags. I decided on a relatively new (since 2020) Japanese reseller with >90% rating on feedback. Before purchasing, I paid for a third party to authenticate the bag. The handbag was not listed as an auction, but as "buy it now".
> 
> After receiving confirmation from the authenticator, I proceeded with the purchase using my CC, and shortly received an email from eBay confirming the order and payment received.
> 
> The seller's original listing says to give them approximately 3-10 days after receipt of payment to ship out the item. That's fine, and so I have not reached out to the seller and thought I'd just give them the time that was stated.
> 
> However, since paying for the bag, I also noticed another Japanese reseller (older account since 2011, also >90% rating) had listed the bag I purchased at a higher price, using the exact same pictures as well!
> 
> And then 2 days later, I noticed the same seller I bought from had re-listed the bag at a slightly higher price than what I purchased. The entire listing and pictures are the same, only the title has been changed.
> 
> I'm confused at this point, and also just concerned. Reading in past threads, it seems that some seller accounts have been guilty of re-listing the same handbag on multiple accounts to increase visibility and drive up the price. But my concerns at this point are:
> 
> -Is this a common scamming tactic? Or a common strategy used to continue to drive up the value of a wanted item?
> -Am I potentially going to be a victim of a bait and switch?
> -Is the seller just going to cancel my order if they're not satisfied with the price point for which their item sold for?
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking through other eBay listings before committing to this one. I had seen duplicates of other posts and pictures, but at the time, no other account had the same exact pictures of the one I wanted until after I had paid for it.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I've seen this before with Japanese sellers. I don't think it is necessarily a scam. You are protected by ebay buyer protection. Some of these sellers have large operations and some of their employees may not have realized it sold. This happened to me once with a large American seller and everything went smoothly.  Most of the Japanese sellers I've dealt with have shipped quickly.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hikar1 said:


> Hoping someone could help me and shed some insight!
> 
> I'm a newer buyer on eBay when it comes to buying vintage/ secondhand handbags. I decided on a relatively new (since 2020) Japanese reseller with >90% rating on feedback. Before purchasing, I paid for a third party to authenticate the bag. The handbag was not listed as an auction, but as "buy it now".
> 
> After receiving confirmation from the authenticator, I proceeded with the purchase using my CC, and shortly received an email from eBay confirming the order and payment received.
> 
> The seller's original listing says to give them approximately 3-10 days after receipt of payment to ship out the item. That's fine, and so I have not reached out to the seller and thought I'd just give them the time that was stated.
> 
> However, since paying for the bag, I also noticed another Japanese reseller (older account since 2011, also >90% rating) had listed the bag I purchased at a higher price, using the exact same pictures as well!
> 
> And then 2 days later, I noticed the same seller I bought from had re-listed the bag at a slightly higher price than what I purchased. The entire listing and pictures are the same, only the title has been changed.
> 
> I'm confused at this point, and also just concerned. Reading in past threads, it seems that some seller accounts have been guilty of re-listing the same handbag on multiple accounts to increase visibility and drive up the price. But my concerns at this point are:
> 
> -Is this a common scamming tactic? Or a common strategy used to continue to drive up the value of a wanted item?
> -Am I potentially going to be a victim of a bait and switch?
> -Is the seller just going to cancel my order if they're not satisfied with the price point for which their item sold for?
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking through other eBay listings before committing to this one. I had seen duplicates of other posts and pictures, but at the time, no other account had the same exact pictures of the one I wanted until after I had paid for it.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


When you get the bag, examine it carefully and verify that it's the identical item you saw in the listing and that the pictures match (pattern placement, etc.) exactly as shown. 

If it differs, you can file a dispute for not as described. 

Watch the timeline so if a dispute is necessary, you're within ebay's guidelines.


----------



## Hikar1

Thank you for the advice whateve and BeenBurned!! Hopefully the bag will be shipped and delivered without any issues. eBay's estimated arrival time for my purchase is later this month, so I still have quite a ways to wait. I'll update the thread accordingly if there's any other developments!


----------



## Hikar1

Just a quick update on my eBay dilemma. 

It was just as I feared, the seller ended up cancelling after sending a message that the "bag got wet during movement in the warehouse". This is despite the fact that the same seller relisted my bag at a higher price, and another Japanese reseller relisting the exact bag as well.

The seller also cancelled my order as "buyer request" when I never agreed to it.

It's upsetting, as I really wanted the bag and had used bababei's authentication service too.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hikar1 said:


> Just a quick update on my eBay dilemma.
> 
> It was just as I feared, the seller ended up cancelling after sending a message that the "bag got wet during movement in the warehouse". This is despite the fact that the same seller relisted my bag at a higher price, and another Japanese reseller relisting the exact bag as well.
> 
> The seller also cancelled my order as "buyer request" when I never agreed to it.
> 
> It's upsetting, as I really wanted the bag and had used bababei's authentication service too.


I think you can still leave appropriate feedback. If ebay prevents it because of "buyer request," contact them and report the seller and the lie.


----------



## Hikar1

BeenBurned said:


> I think you can still leave appropriate feedback. If ebay prevents it because of "buyer request," contact them and report the seller and the lie.



I've spent the last hour going in eBay circles trying to use their website to report this seller, but to no avail. There's no longer a live phone number I can use; the one that's listed on the website is for fraudulent cases only, which technically doesn't apply since a refund is now in the works.

Everything else redirects me to "contact seller" but he blocked me when I reached out and asked about the listings.


----------



## whateve

Hikar1 said:


> I've spent the last hour going in eBay circles trying to use their website to report this seller, but to no avail. There's no longer a live phone number I can use; the one that's listed on the website is for fraudulent cases only, which technically doesn't apply since a refund is now in the works.
> 
> Everything else redirects me to "contact seller" but he blocked me when I reached out and asked about the listings.


Can you leave feedback? That is different from reporting. There should be a link on your purchase page but it might be hard to find since cancelled purchases may be hidden.


----------



## Hikar1

whateve said:


> Can you leave feedback? That is different from reporting. There should be a link on your purchase page but it might be hard to find since cancelled purchases may be hidden.



I also looked here as well. But there are no links on the purchases/ orders page that directs me to where I can leave feedback for the seller. It's likely because the order was marked as "cancelled by buyer" on my profile page.

It's definitely fishy, given that I was blocked almost immediately after my message to the seller questioning the listing. I feel as though I have no recourse, but that's not entirely true because, thankfully, I received a full refund. Also, all of the seller's listings for this bag have been deleted, and there is only one listing left on the other reseller account.

Japanese resellers have had a great reputation due to the country's strict anti-counterfeit laws. I've also been to Tokyo to shop secondhand as well. But it just goes to show, always be aware and be safe when shopping secondhand.

Thank you for your help ladies!! I hope everyone else has good luck on their hunt!


----------



## ILOVENOVA

Hikar1 said:


> I also looked here as well. But there are no links on the purchases/ orders page that directs me to where I can leave feedback for the seller. It's likely because the order was marked as "cancelled by buyer" on my profile page.
> 
> It's definitely fishy, given that I was blocked almost immediately after my message to the seller questioning the listing. I feel as though I have no recourse, but that's not entirely true because, thankfully, I received a full refund. Also, all of the seller's listings for this bag have been deleted, and there is only one listing left on the other reseller account.
> 
> Japanese resellers have had a great reputation due to the country's strict anti-counterfeit laws. I've also been to Tokyo to shop secondhand as well. But it just goes to show, always be aware and be safe when shopping secondhand.
> 
> Thank you for your help ladies!! I hope everyone else has good luck on their hunt!


Sorry about your situation, maybe just call that fraudulent Ebay customer service number, talk to them to see if they can advise you something different. I hate if that happen to someone else.


----------



## ILOVENOVA

If you know this off you head, I really appreciated. I could look but will take me long time.
How many days do I have to dispute after payment paid with Ebay? with Paypal? 
I purchased a bag on Ebay, estimated delivery on Oct 19, 2021. Seller provided tracking number and currently stating shipped to Authenticator on Oct 1, 2021, but the Authenticator haven't received it yet (haven't updated on the tracking screen). I plan to wait until Oct. 19 but don't want to miss my deadline to dispute. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nicole0612

I just updated the app, and now when I click on photos instead of being able to scroll through one larger photo at a time where I can easily zoom in to see details, now it just goes to a grid of smaller photos all on one page. Is this happening to everyone else?


----------



## whateve

nicole0612 said:


> I just updated the app, and now when I click on photos instead of being able to scroll through one larger photo at a time where I can easily zoom in to see details, now it just goes to a grid of smaller photos all on one page. Is this happening to everyone else?


Yeah, I've seen it for awhile. Can't you click on each photo to see it?


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> Yeah, I've seen it for awhile. Can't you click on each photo to see it?


I was late to update I think. I can, but it zooms in with less detail than the previous version.


----------



## bag-mania

Here's an odd case. I sold an item early last week and sent it out the next morning. The buyer is brand new to eBay and apparently joined to buy the item. She lives in the Bronx and she did not include her apartment number in her address. The postal carrier did not deliver the package to her building due to the missing apartment #. It comes up as "Insufficient Address" when you check the tracking number. She filed a buyer request and I have been exchanging messages with her for almost a week. The tracking indicates that the package will be sent back to me, however, it has not moved since the 8th. I have asked her multiple times to go to her post office because I believe they are holding it for her, but she has not tried to pick it up because the eBay tracking says the package will be returned to me. 

I got the phone number of the Bronx post office from my local post office and have tried calling them but they don't answer their phone. She claims she still wants the item but she's not willing to make any effort to go get it even though it was her fault for not providing her full address to eBay. She seems to be under the mistaken impression that I will pay for shipping out of my pocket to send it to her again if USPS sends it back to me. To top it off, because she put in a buyer's request, eBay is sending me automated messages asking me to resolve the situation by Saturday or they may rule in her favor and refund her. I sent her yet another message asking her to go to her post office but I haven't heard back. Anyone have any advice on how to handle this situation?


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-mania said:


> Here's an odd case. I sold an item early last week and sent it out the next morning. The buyer is brand new to eBay and apparently joined to buy the item. She lives in the Bronx and she did not include her apartment number in her address. The postal carrier did not deliver the package to her building due to the missing apartment #. It comes up as "Insufficient Address" when you check the tracking number. She filed a buyer request and I have been exchanging messages with her for almost a week. The tracking indicates that the package will be sent back to me, however, it has not moved since the 8th. I have asked her multiple times to go to her post office because I believe they are holding it for her, but she has not tried to pick it up because the eBay tracking says the package will be returned to me.
> 
> I got the phone number of the Bronx post office from my local post office and have tried calling them but they don't answer their phone. She claims she still wants the item but she's not willing to make any effort to go get it even though it was her fault for not providing her full address to eBay. She seems to be under the mistaken impression that I will pay for shipping out of my pocket to send it to her again if USPS sends it back to me. To top it off, because she put in a buyer's request, eBay is sending me automated messages asking me to resolve the situation by Saturday or they may rule in her favor and refund her. I sent her yet another message asking her to go to her post office but I haven't heard back. Anyone have any advice on how to handle this situation?


If the buyer provided an incorrect or incomplete address, you have seller protection. 

You aren't obligated to issue the refund until you get the item back and if she files INR, you can include tracking as well as (I believe) a comment that she didn't provide the correct address. 

If you get it back and she still wants it, you can request that she send payment to cover the reshipment. 

It make no sense that she won't go to the p.o. to get the item!


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> Here's an odd case. I sold an item early last week and sent it out the next morning. The buyer is brand new to eBay and apparently joined to buy the item. She lives in the Bronx and she did not include her apartment number in her address. The postal carrier did not deliver the package to her building due to the missing apartment #. It comes up as "Insufficient Address" when you check the tracking number. She filed a buyer request and I have been exchanging messages with her for almost a week. The tracking indicates that the package will be sent back to me, however, it has not moved since the 8th. I have asked her multiple times to go to her post office because I believe they are holding it for her, but she has not tried to pick it up because the eBay tracking says the package will be returned to me.
> 
> I got the phone number of the Bronx post office from my local post office and have tried calling them but they don't answer their phone. She claims she still wants the item but she's not willing to make any effort to go get it even though it was her fault for not providing her full address to eBay. She seems to be under the mistaken impression that I will pay for shipping out of my pocket to send it to her again if USPS sends it back to me. To top it off, because she put in a buyer's request, eBay is sending me automated messages asking me to resolve the situation by Saturday or they may rule in her favor and refund her. I sent her yet another message asking her to go to her post office but I haven't heard back. Anyone have any advice on how to handle this situation?


Your buyer is a PITA! I hope it gets resolved in your favor. Respond to the messages from ebay by inputting the tracking number. I believe that is what you need to do for INR requests.

I've had trouble shipping to NYC before. My daughter lived in NYC and I had a lot of trouble getting packages to her. The doorman would sometimes tell the postman she didn't live there.


----------



## bag-mania

BeenBurned said:


> If the buyer provided an incorrect or incomplete address, you have seller protection.
> 
> You aren't obligated to issue the refund until you get the item back and if she files INR, you can include tracking as well as (I believe) a comment that she didn't provide the correct address.
> 
> If you get it back and she still wants it, you can request that she send payment to cover the reshipment.
> 
> It make no sense that she won't go to the p.o. to get the item!



I think she just doesn't feel like trying because the tracking says it will be returned to me (see below). The tracking info has looked like this for a week, which is why I believe they are holding the package for her.

I worry that eBay doesn't have enough human employees anymore. I'll be furious if an automated system rules in her favor because they don't have a live person reviewing the case and reading each of the messages.


----------



## whateve

bag-mania said:


> I think she just doesn't feel like trying because the tracking says it will be returned to me (see below). The tracking info has looked like this for a week, which is why I believe they are holding the package for her.
> 
> I worry that eBay doesn't have enough human employees anymore. I'll be furious if an automated system rules in her favor because they don't have a live person reviewing the case and reading each of the messages.
> 
> View attachment 5222920


It takes a long time before tracking shows the item is on its way back to you. Have you tried using the USPS lost package system? It gives you the option to request where the package will go. Maybe you can even add the apartment number. I don't have a lot of faith in the system though, as once they told me they couldn't find the package after it had already been found and delivered.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> Your buyer is a PITA! I hope it gets resolved in your favor. Respond to the messages from ebay by inputting the tracking number. I believe that is what you need to do for INR requests.
> 
> I've had trouble shipping to NYC before. My daughter lived in NYC and I had a lot of trouble getting packages to her. The doorman would sometimes tell the postman she didn't live there.



I agree. If it does end up getting sent back to me I think I'll just refund and be done with her.

This was her last message to me from three days ago "i will double check but it says on my end returned to seller! hopefully it’s still here so you don’t have to repurchase the shipping label lol." That LOL pisses me off even more.


----------



## bag-mania

whateve said:


> It takes a long time before tracking shows the item is on its way back to you. Have you tried using the USPS lost package system? It gives you the option to request where the package will go. Maybe you can even add the apartment number. I don't have a lot of faith in the system though, as once they told me they couldn't find the package after it had already been found and delivered.



Thank you. I will try that and see what happens. I went to my local post office today and had them run the tracking number thinking they could see information I couldn't. She confirmed that it looked like it was still in the Bronx. She gave me two phone numbers for Bronx post offices she believed could have it. The first one I have called several times, it rings for a while and then cuts the call off. The other phone number has a constant busy signal when I call.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-mania said:


> Thank you. I will try that and see what happens. I went to my local post office today and had them run the tracking number thinking they could see information I couldn't. She confirmed that it looked like it was still in the Bronx. She gave me two phone numbers for Bronx post offices she believed could have it. The first one I have called several times, it rings for a while and then cuts the call off. The other phone number has a constant busy signal when I call.


Some post offices (especially busy ones) are notorious for ignoring the ringing phone as well as picking up then hanging up. 

I've found that calling very early in the morning (between 5 and 7 am) is a time when they tend to be more responsive to phone calls and are more apt to answer. 

You should win an INR dispute though you might have to educate the CS person if they can't understand that the reason there's no d.c. is because of an incorrect or incomplete address. 

Here's the policy: 





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




And the pertinent part:


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi. I hope this is the place to post. I didn’t want to start a new thread.
I sold an item on eBay on 11/4 and shipped the same day. It was not sent with a signature required because it was below the amount that eBay requires it.
It was delivered 11/6 according to the tracking.
Buyer opened a claim on 11/8 that she didn’t receive the item and wants a refund.
She said she went to the Post Office and they confirmed it was delivered. She’s still pushing for a refund because she says she doesn’t have it.

I’ve called eBay twice asking if they can close the case in my favor since it was delivered. I was told twice I have to wait 3 days until the case can be escalated.

Two questions -
Has anyone been able to get a case closed before the 3 days?
And is there any chance I could lose?

edited to add one more question - is it ok to stop responding to the buyer? I just keep repeating myself.


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi. I hope this is the place to post. I didn’t want to start a new thread.
> I sold an item on eBay on 11/4 and shipped the same day. It was not sent with a signature required because it was below the amount that eBay requires it.
> It was delivered 11/6 according to the tracking.
> Buyer opened a claim on 11/8 that she didn’t receive the item and wants a refund.
> She said she went to the Post Office and they confirmed it was delivered. She’s still pushing for a refund because she says she doesn’t have it.
> 
> I’ve called eBay twice asking if they can close the case in my favor since it was delivered. I was told twice I have to wait 3 days until the case can be escalated.
> 
> Two questions -
> Has anyone been able to get a case closed before the 3 days?
> And is there any chance I could lose?
> 
> edited to add one more question - is it ok to stop responding to the buyer? I just keep repeating myself.


Upload the tracking number to the dispute. Even though ebay already has it, it is important to put it in the dispute. You can stop responding to the buyer. Just wait until the case can be escalated. Unless things have changed, you should win the dispute.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> Upload the tracking number to the dispute. Even though ebay already has it, it is important to put it in the dispute. You can stop responding to the buyer. Just wait until the case can be escalated. Unless things have changed, you should win the dispute.



 Where should I upload it? In a response to the buyer or where it says “upload tracking details for the buyer”? I just want to make sure I put it in the right place and don’t mess anything up in the process.


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> Where should I upload it? In a response to the buyer or where it says “upload tracking details for the buyer”? I just want to make sure I put it in the right place and don’t mess anything up in the process.


Sounds like it should go in “upload tracking details for the buyer”


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> Sounds like it should go in “upload tracking details for the buyer”



ok. That’s what I figured. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi. I hope this is the place to post. I didn’t want to start a new thread.
> I sold an item on eBay on 11/4 and shipped the same day. It was not sent with a signature required because it was below the amount that eBay requires it.
> It was delivered 11/6 according to the tracking.
> Buyer opened a claim on 11/8 that she didn’t receive the item and wants a refund.
> She said she went to the Post Office and they confirmed it was delivered. She’s still pushing for a refund because she says she doesn’t have it.
> 
> I’ve called eBay twice asking if they can close the case in my favor since it was delivered. I was told twice I have to wait 3 days until the case can be escalated.
> 
> Two questions -
> Has anyone been able to get a case closed before the 3 days?
> And is there any chance I could lose?
> 
> edited to add one more question - is it ok to stop responding to the buyer? I just keep repeating myself.





whateve said:


> Upload the tracking number to the dispute. Even though ebay already has it, it is important to put it in the dispute. You can stop responding to the buyer. Just wait until the case can be escalated. Unless things have changed, you should win the dispute.





Freak4Coach said:


> Where should I upload it? In a response to the buyer or where it says “upload tracking details for the buyer”? I just want to make sure I put it in the right place and don’t mess anything up in the process.





whateve said:


> Sounds like it should go in “upload tracking details for the buyer”





Freak4Coach said:


> ok. That’s what I figured. Thanks so much!!!


Ebay is very pro-buyer lopsided but this is a slam-dunk for the seller as long as tracking shows delivery. 

Ebay may not close the case immediately but it will close in your favor. 

Note that even if you printed the shipping label through the ebay transaction, in order to win the dispute, it still necessary to copy and paste the tracking number. (In my own cases such as this, in the description part, I've also added "according to USPS tracking number (fill in), the item was delivered on (date) at (time) to (zip code)."


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay is very pro-buyer lopsided but this is a slam-dunk for the seller as long as tracking shows delivery.
> 
> Ebay may not close the case immediately but it will close in your favor.
> 
> Note that even if you printed the shipping label through the ebay transaction, in order to win the dispute, it still necessary to copy and paste the tracking number. (In my own cases such as this, in the description part, I've also added "according to USPS tracking number (fill in), the item was delivered on (date) at (time) to (zip code)."


I've included a screenshot of the tracking, showing it was delivered but I doubt it is necessary.


----------



## Freak4Coach

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay is very pro-buyer lopsided but this is a slam-dunk for the seller as long as tracking shows delivery.
> 
> Ebay may not close the case immediately but it will close in your favor.
> 
> Note that even if you printed the shipping label through the ebay transaction, in order to win the dispute, it still necessary to copy and paste the tracking number. (In my own cases such as this, in the description part, I've also added "according to USPS tracking number (fill in), the item was delivered on (date) at (time) to (zip code)."





whateve said:


> I've included a screenshot of the tracking, showing it was delivered but I doubt it is necessary.



I added the additional info with the tracking number. Now I just have to wait until Thursday. Hopefully it’ll end there. Thank you both so much!!!You both are always such a wealth of knowledge. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Freak4Coach

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay is very pro-buyer lopsided but this is a slam-dunk for the seller as long as tracking shows delivery.
> 
> Ebay may not close the case immediately but it will close in your favor.
> 
> Note that even if you printed the shipping label through the ebay transaction, in order to win the dispute, it still necessary to copy and paste the tracking number. (In my own cases such as this, in the description part, I've also added "according to USPS tracking number (fill in), the item was delivered on (date) at (time) to (zip code)."





whateve said:


> I've included a screenshot of the tracking, showing it was delivered but I doubt it is necessary.



The holiday gave her an extra day to hound me for a refund. I stopped responding as you both suggested. The option to escalate popped up today. I’m surprised that she has t done it yet. I don’t want to risk getting a ding. Should I go ahead and escalate it now or should I wait to see if she does?


----------



## BeenBurned

Freak4Coach said:


> The holiday gave her an extra day to hound me for a refund. I stopped responding as you both suggested. The option to escalate popped up today. I’m surprised that she has t done it yet. I don’t want to risk getting a ding. Should I go ahead and escalate it now or should I wait to see if she does?


As long as you added the tracking information to the INR dispute, escalating won't hurt your account.


----------



## Freak4Coach

BeenBurned said:


> As long as you added the tracking information to the INR dispute, escalating won't hurt your account.



I uploaded it the other day so I guess I’ll escalate. I would like this over with. Any idea how long that process takes?


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> I uploaded it the other day so I guess I’ll escalate. I would like this over with. Any idea how long that process takes?


It could be very quick. It depends on if someone actually has to look at it.


----------



## Freak4Coach

whateve said:


> It could be very quick. It depends on if someone actually has to look at it.



It’s submitted. Hopefully it won’t take too long then. Thank you for your help!

ETA: it was decided in my favor within 20 minutes or so. Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

Freak4Coach said:


> It’s submitted. Hopefully it won’t take too long then. Thank you for your help!
> 
> ETA: it was decided in my favor within 20 minutes or so. Thanks again!


If you didn't escalate until @whateve and I replied, it sounds like it was less than 20 minutes because there are just about 9 minutes between Whateve's reply and your update!

Congrats!~


----------



## Freak4Coach

BeenBurned said:


> If you didn't escalate until @whateve and I replied, it sounds like it was less than 20 minutes because there are just about 9 minutes between Whateve's reply and your update!
> 
> Congrats!~


 Probably was. I couldn’t remember the timing. LOL! Glad it’s over!


----------



## beekmanhill

I posted this on another thread, but think this is the more appropriate thread.

I haven't sold anything in over two years after selling a bottle of niche fragrance to someone who claimed the bottle was empty. (It was 99% full). I didn't fight it at the time because I just couldn't handle a fight at the time. So buyer got a free bottle of fragrance; I got nothing. It turned me off eBay and I have not sold anything since.

I'm thinking of selling some fragrance again. Does anyone recommended it or is it too much hassle. Also in the past I only used Pay Pal as a Pay option and now I see eBay seems to require your checking acct' number. I never gave them that in the past. Buyer paid through PayPal and I retrieved my money from my PayPal account. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Echoes

Thread title says 'etc', so I'll toss an Amazon question in here.

A few months back, I bought a small household item for about $7 that worked out well.  I wanted more, but the price had jumped quite a bit from various sellers, up to $15 in some cases.  While browsing last night and checking my Buy It Again list, I saw it for under $4 and added six to my cart successfully.  Went on to do some other things, and browse some more.  Maybe an hour later I came back to check out.  The item price had changed again and the sellr name was different.  There was a notice highlighted that the item was no longer available from that seller ... blah, blah , blah ...


Out of curiosity, I looked at the seller profile and they had nothing for sale.  FB wasn't great either.  Did they realize a pricing mistake and pull the item?  Or did they get booted?


----------



## Roro

Echoes said:


> Thread title says 'etc', so I'll toss an Amazon question in here.
> 
> A few months back, I bought a small household item for about $7 that worked out well.  I wanted more, but the price had jumped quite a bit from various sellers, up to $15 in some cases.  While browsing last night and checking my Buy It Again list, I saw it for under $4 and added six to my cart successfully.  Went on to do some other things, and browse some more.  Maybe an hour later I came back to check out.  The item price had changed again and the sellr name was different.  There was a notice highlighted that the item was no longer available from that seller ... blah, blah , blah ...
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, I looked at the seller profile and they had nothing for sale.  FB wasn't great either.  Did they realize a pricing mistake and pull the item?  Or did they get booted?



Someone else may have bought them and the seller sold out.  I've had that happen to me.


----------



## JA_UK

Quick question please; I recently sold an eBay listing For £700 the buyer is located in the US and I’m in the UK. The item was shipped with UPS adult signature required and is fully tracked and insured. Tracking details were uploaded straight away manually as I don’t find the pack link service useful. The item was delayed with UPS for a few days as it was meant to reach the buyer on Friday last week. The buyer has paid for customs but has missed the 2nd delivery attempt and the final attempt is due tomorrow. I screenshot the 1st 2 attempts and contacted the buyer each time but no response. Should I be worried? Not sure what happens after the 3rd attempt, do they hold the item until the buyer collects? I’ve not had this happen before most people track their parcels especially when its an expensive item.


----------



## whateve

JA_UK said:


> Quick question please; I recently sold an eBay listing For £700 the buyer is located in the US and I’m in the UK. The item was shipped with UPS adult signature required and is fully tracked and insured. Tracking details were uploaded straight away manually as I don’t find the pack link service useful. The item was delayed with UPS for a few days as it was meant to reach the buyer on Friday last week. The buyer has paid for customs but has missed the 2nd delivery attempt and the final attempt is due tomorrow. I screenshot the 1st 2 attempts and contacted the buyer each time but no response. Should I be worried? Not sure what happens after the 3rd attempt, do they hold the item until the buyer collects? I’ve not had this happen before most people track their parcels especially when its an expensive item.


I don't know how it works internationally. The problem with adult signature required is that the buyer has to be there when the package is delivered. Sometimes, depending on how it is set up, the buyer can't arrange to pick it up at UPS or have it sent to a different address. I had this happen on a US to US ebay sale. Even after the buyer scheduled delivery on a particular day, she missed it. UPS returned the item to me, charging me return shipping. This was many years ago. Ebay allowed me to deduct the cost of all shipping from her refund.


----------



## JA_UK

whateve said:


> I don't know how it works internationally. The problem with adult signature required is that the buyer has to be there when the package is delivered. Sometimes, depending on how it is set up, the buyer can't arrange to pick it up at UPS or have it sent to a different address. I had this happen on a US to US ebay sale. Even after the buyer scheduled delivery on a particular day, she missed it. UPS returned the item to me, charging me return shipping. This was many years ago. Ebay allowed me to deduct the cost of all shipping from her refund.


The only reason I selected adult signature was that I thought it could be any adult in that household, because of the value of the item I don’t want it delivered to a neighbour or to a service centre or the buyer themselves saying it wasn’t delivered. And moreover the since the buyer paid for the item there has been no return communication (when I send the items I always message the buyer to inform them of dispatch and include pictures on the parcel and the contents in various stages of packing so they know their item is packed well). I haven't received a response to any of my messages.


----------



## BeenBurned

JA_UK said:


> Quick question please; I recently sold an eBay listing For £700 the buyer is located in the US and I’m in the UK. The item was shipped with UPS adult signature required and is fully tracked and insured. Tracking details were uploaded straight away manually as I don’t find the pack link service useful. The item was delayed with UPS for a few days as it was meant to reach the buyer on Friday last week. The buyer has paid for customs but has missed the 2nd delivery attempt and the final attempt is due tomorrow. I screenshot the 1st 2 attempts and contacted the buyer each time but no response. Should I be worried? Not sure what happens after the 3rd attempt, do they hold the item until the buyer collects? I’ve not had this happen before most people track their parcels especially when its an expensive item.





whateve said:


> I don't know how it works internationally. The problem with adult signature required is that the buyer has to be there when the package is delivered. Sometimes, depending on how it is set up, the buyer can't arrange to pick it up at UPS or have it sent to a different address. I had this happen on a US to US ebay sale. Even after the buyer scheduled delivery on a particular day, she missed it. UPS returned the item to me, charging me return shipping. This was many years ago. Ebay allowed me to deduct the cost of all shipping from her refund.


AFAIK, attempted delivery is considered (by ebay) to be delivery and you should have seller protection. 

Here's the policy: 





						eBay Money Back Guarantee policy
					

eBay Money Back Guarantee covers most transactions on eBay. It means buyers can get their money back if an item didn't arrive, is faulty or damaged, or doesn't match the listing.




					www.ebay.com
				




And for international:
*International purchases*
When a seller offers an international shipping option (such as worldwide shipping), or doesn't exclude international shipping in their shipping settings, it may result in the buyer completing checkout on an eBay site other than the site used to create the listing.

Buyers and sellers are subject to the eBay Money Back Guarantee or other buyer protection policy (if available) of the site where the buyer completed checkout, regardless of the eBay site used to list the item or the registration details of the buyer or seller.

For more information about buying and selling internationally, please see our policies on International selling and International trading.


*When the buyer doesn't receive an item*
Exclusions and special coverage


The buyer refused delivery of the itemCovered:

The item arrived with shipping cost still owing because the seller didn't apply enough postage
Not covered:

The buyer refused delivery for any other reason
If a package arrives empty or was damaged in transit, the buyer should accept the delivery and report that the item doesn't match the listing

^^^ Refusal of delivery also applies to the buyer not being available to accept delivery.


----------



## JA_UK

BeenBurned said:


> AFAIK, attempted delivery is considered (by ebay) to be delivery and you should have seller protection.
> 
> Here's the policy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay Money Back Guarantee policy
> 
> 
> eBay Money Back Guarantee covers most transactions on eBay. It means buyers can get their money back if an item didn't arrive, is faulty or damaged, or doesn't match the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for international:
> *International purchases*
> When a seller offers an international shipping option (such as worldwide shipping), or doesn't exclude international shipping in their shipping settings, it may result in the buyer completing checkout on an eBay site other than the site used to create the listing.
> 
> Buyers and sellers are subject to the eBay Money Back Guarantee or other buyer protection policy (if available) of the site where the buyer completed checkout, regardless of the eBay site used to list the item or the registration details of the buyer or seller.
> 
> For more information about buying and selling internationally, please see our policies on International selling and International trading.
> 
> 
> *When the buyer doesn't receive an item*
> Exclusions and special coverage
> 
> 
> The buyer refused delivery of the itemCovered:
> 
> The item arrived with shipping cost still owing because the seller didn't apply enough postage
> Not covered:
> 
> The buyer refused delivery for any other reason
> If a package arrives empty or was damaged in transit, the buyer should accept the delivery and report that the item doesn't match the listing
> 
> ^^^ Refusal of delivery also applies to the buyer not being available to accept delivery.



Thanks!
my main concern is that they miss the 3rd attempt and UPS ships it back and when it comes back to the UK I may have to pay taxes to get it back. I checked the tracking and it is offering the option to change the delivery… this is why I find some buyers aggravating at times!


----------



## BeenBurned

JA_UK said:


> Thanks!
> my main concern is that they miss the 3rd attempt and UPS ships it back and when it comes back to the UK I may have to pay taxes to get it back. I checked the tracking and it is offering the option to change the delivery… this is why I find some buyers aggravating at times!


You don't want to change the tracking to have it come back to you. That would void your seller protection. 

If the buyer files for non-receipt because she doesn't pick up the item or if she isn't available to sign for it, she won't get her money back from ebay.

If the item is returned to sender, that could take weeks or even months and until you get it back, you're under no obligation to issue a refund until you do get it. 

If and when it comes back to you, you can issue a refund but deduct any costs you incur, including shipping/s.c. costs and if you're charged fees by the carrier, you can deduct that from the refund.

As long as you've been sending your messages through ebay and the transaction, ebay can see those messages and know that you were trying to keep the buyer informed.


----------



## JA_UK

BeenBurned said:


> You don't want to change the tracking to have it come back to you. That would void your seller protection.
> 
> If the buyer files for non-receipt because she doesn't pick up the item or if she isn't available to sign for it, she won't get her money back from ebay.
> 
> If the item is returned to sender, that could take weeks or even months and until you get it back, you're under no obligation to issue a refund until you do get it.
> 
> If and when it comes back to you, you can issue a refund but deduct any costs you incur, including shipping/s.c. costs and if you're charged fees by the carrier, you can deduct that from the refund.
> 
> As long as you've been sending your messages through ebay and the transaction, ebay can see those messages and know that you were trying to keep the buyer informed.



Thanks! I meant the option to change the delivery (day I guess) is available to the receiver so I puzzled as to why they wouldn’t reschedule… anyway thanks again for your replies


----------



## nicole0612

JA_UK said:


> Thanks! I meant the option to change the delivery (day I guess) is available to the receiver so I puzzled as to why they wouldn’t reschedule… anyway thanks again for your replies


I wouldn’t worry yet, this happens to me all of the time as the buyer. I do not work from home, so I am very rarely home when delivery is attempted. It allows you to reschedule the delivery, but the UPS website requires you to create a profile and login to do that and it is really buggy - I can never get it to work personally, it just circles back and crashes. Even if I am home (if delivery is attempted on the weekend), UPS rings the bell and they are back in their van and gone in the time it takes me to get to the door. Tracking the van is hopelessly inaccurate (assuming your buyer is even able to figure out how to do that online). After 3 attempts at delivery, the item is sent to a UPS shipping depot facility that stays open until 6-7 pm, so in my case I always have to wait until the 3 attempts have elapsed before I can pick it up (and perhaps the first day or two I cannot get there before they close because the depot is out at the city limits). So I would not worry yet! The buyer certainly should have responded to your messages, but my guess is that since it is during the workweek they are waiting for the weekend to pick it up at the shipping depot. When you see the tracking update that it has been sent there, perhaps that would be a good time to send another message asking them if they will be able to pick it up within a few days. I can assure you from personal experience they will not ship it back to you before sending it to be held at the shipping depot for pickup.


----------



## JA_UK

Another question; sold a gucci belt bag at the beginning of August. The buyer has just messaged me today to declare the bag is fake and demands a refund and then she will return the bag before she opens a case with eBay. She actually used another listing to send the message as the original listing details have disappeared from my sold items list. I’m about to call eBay. Any advice?


----------



## BeenBurned

JA_UK said:


> Another question; sold a gucci belt bag at the beginning of August. The buyer has just messaged me today to declare the bag is fake and demands a refund and then she will return the bag before she opens a case with eBay. She actually used another listing to send the message as the original listing details have disappeared from my sold items list. I’m about to call eBay. Any advice?


She can't open a case through ebay but Paypal gives 180 to open INR or SNAD. But for a buyer to send an item back before opening a case, that might void her buyer protection. 

If you do get the item back, verify that it's the same item you sent and in the same condition. My opinion is that the right thing to do would be to issue a refund of the balance after you deduct any costs you incurred. 

If the item received isn't the same item, appeal with PP or whoever the case is with. (If she files a c.c. chargeback, you'll be screwed.)

And after all is said and done, if you do get your own bag back, have it professionally authenticated before relisting it.


----------



## JA_UK

BeenBurned said:


> She can't open a case through ebay but Paypal gives 180 to open INR or SNAD. But for a buyer to send an item back before opening a case, that might void her buyer protection.
> 
> If you do get the item back, verify that it's the same item you sent and in the same condition. My opinion is that the right thing to do would be to issue a refund of the balance after you deduct any costs you incurred.
> 
> If the item received isn't the same item, appeal with PP or whoever the case is with. (If she files a c.c. chargeback, you'll be screwed.)
> 
> And after all is said and done, if you do get your own bag back, have it professionally authenticated before relisting it.


I should have been clear, the buyer was demanding the refund first and then she would return the bag, if I refuse then they would then go to eBay. I did ask why they would wait 4 months to tell me the bag was fake and they said a friend saw it recently and told them it was. I’ve spoken to both PayPal and eBay. EBay have said they have passed the timeframe to open a dispute and PayPal said if they try and put in a SNAD they would have to prove what is not as described, ebay looked at the listing which I can’t see anymore and said all looks legit. I have to wait until 2nd Feb for them to make the claim as they paid with PayPal. I don’t usually bother with professional authenticators because i don’t buy from resellers and all the particulars of the bags I sell are present and are from my private collection. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## whateve

JA_UK said:


> I should have been clear, the buyer was demanding the refund first and then she would return the bag, if I refuse then they would then go to eBay. I did ask why they would wait 4 months to tell me the bag was fake and they said a friend saw it recently and told them it was. I’ve spoken to both PayPal and eBay. EBay have said they have passed the timeframe to open a dispute and PayPal said if they try and put in a SNAD they would have to prove what is not as described, ebay looked at the listing which I can’t see anymore and said all looks legit. I have to wait until 2nd Feb for them to make the claim as they paid with PayPal. I don’t usually bother with professional authenticators because i don’t buy from resellers and all the particulars of the bags I sell are present and are from my private collection. Thanks for your reply.


No way would I give a refund before getting the return. It sounds like some kind of extortion attempt. A friend's opinion is worthless.  Ask her nicely to get a professional authentication before she makes accusations. If you still have the pictures, I would try to get it authenticated in the meantime. It sounds like you were sure it was authentic when you sold it; is that correct? Did you buy it from an authorized retailer?


----------



## JA_UK

whateve said:


> No way would I give a refund before getting the return. It sounds like some kind of extortion attempt. A friend's opinion is worthless.  Ask her nicely to get a professional authentication before she makes accusations. If you still have the pictures, I would try to get it authenticated in the meantime. It sounds like you were sure it was authentic when you sold it; is that correct? Did you buy it from an authorized retailer?


Yes indeed I did buy it from the boutique some 20 years ago, I don’t buy 2nd hand bags unless I know the provenance, (I once bought a bag from a friend but I was with her when she bought it).  The buyer sent me a cropped picture of the serial number on the tag to show it was fake because the numbers were not aligned and I noticed straight away that it could possibly not be the same bag I sent as I looked at the pictures I took and the same tag has a scratch on it and more of a matte leather and theirs is more shiny and no scratch, the zip on theirs is also a slightly different colour.  I have now blocked them because they are messaging me on my other listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

JA_UK said:


> I should have been clear, the buyer was demanding the refund first and then she would return the bag, if I refuse then they would then go to eBay. I did ask why they would wait 4 months to tell me the bag was fake and they said a friend saw it recently and told them it was. I’ve spoken to both PayPal and eBay. EBay have said they have passed the timeframe to open a dispute and PayPal said if they try and put in a SNAD they would have to prove what is not as described, ebay looked at the listing which I can’t see anymore and said all looks legit. I have to wait until 2nd Feb for them to make the claim as they paid with PayPal. I don’t usually bother with professional authenticators because i don’t buy from resellers and all the particulars of the bags I sell are present and are from my private collection. Thanks for your reply.


No one gives a refund first then takes a return. Would she go to Nordstroms or Macy's or Bloomies and demand a refund for a 4 month old purchase then afterwards return the item? And do you think she'd get the refund prior to returning? 

You owe her nothing. If you respond, tell her that she's past the return timeframe but if she wants to file a dispute through ebay, go ahead. 

She should lose the case automatically but you should still respond with "item was purchased and paid for on (date), delivered to the buyer on (date) and buyer is 4 months past the dispute and return period.

Additionally, the likelihood that the bag is in the same condition as sent is slim since she's probably been using it for 4 months.


----------



## JA_UK

BeenBurned said:


> No one gives a refund first then takes a return. Would she go to Nordstroms or Macy's or Bloomies and demand a refund for a 4 month old purchase then afterwards return the item? And do you think she'd get the refund prior to returning?
> 
> You owe her nothing. If you respond, tell her that she's past the return timeframe but if she wants to file a dispute through ebay, go ahead.
> 
> She should lose the case automatically but you should still respond with "item was purchased and paid for on (date), delivered to the buyer on (date) and buyer is 4 months past the dispute and return period.
> 
> Additionally, the likelihood that the bag is in the same condition as sent is slim since she's probably been using it for 4 months.


I’ve just received a message from another user saying that they bought the bag from the person I sold it to and they are sure it’s fake and I should refund the buyer so the buyer can refund them and that they will also report my account to eBay and have it deactivated if I didn’t…


----------



## BeenBurned

JA_UK said:


> I’ve just received a message from another user saying that they bought the bag from the person I sold it to and they are sure it’s fake and I should refund the buyer so the buyer can refund them and that they will also report my account to eBay and have it deactivated if I didn’t…


Messages from random users don't require replies. 

Fake or not, you didn't sell to this person, the buyer is too late for an ebay dispute and unless and until there's another actual dispute filed through either PP or the cc company, you should just sit on your hands.


----------



## IntheOcean

JA_UK said:


> I’ve just received a message from another user


Is this user newly registered? Or in the same city as the buyer you're dealing with? I'm just thinking it might be the same person.


----------



## JA_UK

IntheOcean said:


> Is this user newly registered? Or in the same city as the buyer you're dealing with? I'm just thinking it might be the same person.


No, the buyer registered from 2015 and this random from 2018.
Incidentally I called eBay immediately after I got their message and I discovered that my buyer sold the bag at the end of October to this user cutting and pasting parts of my listing description in their listing. From the pictures she enclosed showing obvious wear to the glazing she appears to have buyers remorse and launched a dispute with my buyer who had already refunded her before she contacted me with her little story.  The buyer had the bag I sold for over 2 months and was clearly using it and the new buyer probably wasnt aware that the bag was vintage even though it looked new, something which I had stated in my original listing but the buyer had not. EBay thought it strange that the new buyer would say they are waiting for me to refund my buyer before the buyer could refund them  and thought it was scammish so immediately reported both accounts and listed harassment and told me to block both of them if I hadn’t already. They also said it wasn’t my concern as that transaction was between the both of them. The new buyer then replied after I had politely told them to kick rocks that they would send the photos they had to eBay along with a report from an authentication site they had been on.  EBay can be so aggravating at times!


----------



## elizad

I sold a brand new bag to someone on eBay. It was purchased new from the vendor and I never used it. My buyer asked for a $30 discount which I gave.
Luckily she lived fairly close to me so the shipping was fairly inexpensive. The day she received it she claimed to find “lint” in the inside pockets, therefore she thought the bag was “previously used”.
She told me she was asking eBay for an immediate refund. I didn’t bother fighting this because I saw the writing on the wall, she would indeed get her refund so I gave her one, mistake #1. Then I had to struggle to figure out how to give her a return label, nothing was working (I believe because I had already refunded her). And yes, at this point it dawned on me that perhaps she’ll just keep my new bag and refuse to return it.
I got my bag back today (dust bag was dirty, not how I sent it!). I left her bad feedback but it didn’t come across as negative, but positive while warning others about her. She left me negative FB which has caused my rating to go from 100% to about 95% and I’m pissed about it.
Will eBay even consider removing her FB? I’ve since added a revision to my FB, even though I can’t change her overall rating. Can you tell I’m not used to the negativity that comes from this nonsense?
How can I go about contacting eBay to fight this ridiculous feedback. Pretty sure I’m done with eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

elizad said:


> I sold a brand new bag to someone on eBay. It was purchased new from the vendor and I never used it. My buyer asked for a $30 discount which I gave.
> Luckily she lived fairly close to me so the shipping was fairly inexpensive. The day she received it she claimed to find “lint” in the inside pockets, therefore she thought the bag was “previously used”.
> She told me she was asking eBay for an immediate refund. I didn’t bother fighting this because I saw the writing on the wall, she would indeed get her refund so I gave her one, mistake #1. Then I had to struggle to figure out how to give her a return label, nothing was working (I believe because I had already refunded her). And yes, at this point it dawned on me that perhaps she’ll just keep my new bag and refuse to return it.
> I got my bag back today (dust bag was dirty, not how I sent it!). I left her bad feedback but it didn’t come across as negative, but positive while warning others about her. She left me negative FB which has caused my rating to go from 100% to about 95% and I’m pissed about it.
> Will eBay even consider removing her FB? I’ve since added a revision to my FB, even though I can’t change her overall rating. Can you tell I’m not used to the negativity that comes from this nonsense?
> How can I go about contacting eBay to fight this ridiculous feedback. Pretty sure I’m done with eBay.


You made several errors. 

1. Did the buyer open a dispute for "not as described?" If so, you have 3 options: 1. offer a partial refund and buyer keeps item, 2. issue refund (buyer keeps item) or 3. Supply and pay for return shipping label and buyer has a certain number of days to ship it back to you.
2. If you choose #3, you have the option (in the dispute) of having ebay supply the label or you can purchase one and attach it to the dispute. If you choose the option for ebay to do it, it's automatic that they supply it.
3. You never issue a refund before receiving the item back if you intend to get it back. You are very lucky that she returned it after getting the refund.
4. If you leave feedback for a buyer, it MUST be positive and it MUST have a positive comment. If the buyer contacts ebay about the feedback you left, they'll remove the feedback and ding you for a feedback violation.

In this case, it's very unlikely that ebay will remove the negative feedback she left for you because they consider it the buyer's opinion and the buyer was unhappy. Unless there's a violation in the type of feedback she left, it'll stay. 

However you can respond to the feedback she left and also, you have the option of sending her a feedback revision request.


----------



## Jayne1

Is there a thread about the no Paypal change - if so please point me to it. 

I sell very occasionally on eBay, (designer items from my closet) but did not want to give eBay my bank account number, so haven't sold since the change.

Can I please have your opinions on the new way to sell?  I have some things I want to sell, but don't know if it's worth the aggravation because I did like the immediacy of Paypal.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> Is there a thread about the no Paypal change - if so please point me to it.
> 
> I sell very occasionally on eBay, (designer items from my closet) but did not want to give eBay my bank account number, so haven't sold since the change.
> 
> Can I please have your opinions on the new way to sell?  I have some things I want to sell, but don't know if it's worth the aggravation because I did like the immediacy of Paypal.


Here's one thread:





						Ebay - managed payments
					

Beginning in July, ebay has begun phasing in managed payments until finally, all sellers will be registered for it.   For me, I have until September 15 to register or risk of not being able to list new items.   This is the message:           Managed payments enhances the buying and selling...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




It was designed because most of the states are requiring any online selling sites to submit 1099K forms for sales over $600. (This isn't just for ebay but for Poshmark, Tradesy, Amazon, Mercari and every other site.)

Although it's always been the law that sellers report their income from sales, many (most?) weren't doing it so this is a way that the IRS gets to collect what's due them.

Sellers who keep good records can use their records of expenses to offset any gains so few if any taxes are due.

But in order to comply with the federal law, sites need to collect s.s. numbers.

ETA: You'll find this requirement on any site you want to sell on so if you plan on selling, be aware.


----------



## Jayne1

BeenBurned said:


> Here's one thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay - managed payments
> 
> 
> Beginning in July, ebay has begun phasing in managed payments until finally, all sellers will be registered for it.   For me, I have until September 15 to register or risk of not being able to list new items.   This is the message:           Managed payments enhances the buying and selling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was designed because most of the states are requiring any online selling sites to submit 1099K forms for sales over $600. (This isn't just for ebay but for Poshmark, Tradesy, Amazon, Mercari and every other site.)
> 
> Although it's always been the law that sellers report their income from sales, many (most?) weren't doing it so this is a way that the IRS gets to collect what's due them.
> 
> Sellers who keep good records can use their records of expenses to offset any gains so few if any taxes are due.
> 
> But in order to comply with the federal law, sites need to collect s.s. numbers.
> 
> ETA: You'll find this requirement on any site you want to sell on so if you plan on selling, be aware.


Thanks so much! I just want to sell one thing at the moment, but the new system is making me so hesitant. 

I wonder if they lost sellers to this...


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks so much! I just want to sell one thing at the moment, but the new system is making me so hesitant.
> 
> I wonder if they lost sellers to this...


I'm sure they did. With the new law, every site will require your social security number if you sell over $600. Almost all sites have their own payment collection systems now. They don't all require your bank account info, but if you want to withdraw your earnings, it is expedient to do so unless you want to wait for them to mail you a check.

If it is worth it to you, you can open a separate bank account to use with your online selling.


----------



## Jayne1

whateve said:


> I'm sure they did. With the new law, every site will require your social security number if you sell over $600. Almost all sites have their own payment collection systems now. They don't all require your bank account info, but if you want to withdraw your earnings, it is expedient to do so unless you want to wait for them to mail you a check.
> 
> If it is worth it to you, you can open a separate bank account to use with your online selling.


Yes, back in the day, I opened a separate bank account just for Paypal, so I would use that of course.

Remember when we had to write out our own eBay invoices when we sold something and wait for a cheque in the mail?  Then Paypal became such a pleasure to use. I have such a bad feeling with eBay now and was curious if anyone liked the new payment method over Paypal.


----------



## whateve

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, back in the day, I opened a separate bank account just for Paypal, so I would use that of course.
> 
> Remember when we had to write out our own eBay invoices when we sold something and wait for a cheque in the mail?  Then Paypal became such a pleasure to use. I have such a bad feeling with eBay now and was curious if anyone liked the new payment method over Paypal.


It has gone smoothly for me. The money gets transferred automatically to my bank account usually the next day. It is easier, not having to set up my own transfers from paypal.


----------



## Jayne1

whateve said:


> It has gone smoothly for me. The money gets transferred automatically to my bank account usually the next day. It is easier, not having to set up my own transfers from paypal.


That sounds promising. It just occurred to me things might be different for me in Canada.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, back in the day, I opened a separate bank account just for Paypal, so I would use that of course.
> 
> Remember when we had to write out our own eBay invoices when we sold something and wait for a cheque in the mail?  Then Paypal became such a pleasure to use. I have such a bad feeling with eBay now and was curious if anyone liked the new payment method over Paypal.





whateve said:


> It has gone smoothly for me. The money gets transferred automatically to my bank account usually the next day. It is easier, not having to set up my own transfers from paypal.


I like MP and find that the costs are very similar to paypal. For the most part, I've save a few cents to a few dollars over Paypal. 

I love that I don't get an invoice at the end of the month for fees. Instead, fees are taken on receipt of payment and you have a choice of using either bank, PP or pending payouts to pay for shipping labels. 

I also appreciate that if I have to issue a refund, whether for a return or a change of mind cancellation, ebay retains just 30 cents,, whereas PP retains the full FVF. (And on an expensive refund, the PP fee can be a substantial loss.)

The only "issue" I had with MP was a case in which a buyer claimed INR. It was an easy win for me because tracking showed delivery but because Paypal and ebay are separate entities, a buyer who paid through PP and files a claim, a dispute comes through as a chargeback. 

So although ebay can see tracking and rule in the seller's favor, it can take a week before the "chargeback" is settled. And during that time, the funds are frozen.


----------



## Naminé

Has anyone ever had this tracking update? It looks like there might be a problem with the processing of my package or something? I googled it some people guessed it might be a damaged label? I am sure I taped it up nice and tight. I mean, it left the post office without issue.

I am really worried. I hope the package is okay. My buyer hasn't emailed me yet but I am sure she is confused, too. Kinda tempted to email usps tomorrow. Posh told me to wait 2 weeks if it does not move, then I can reply back.


----------



## BeenBurned

Naminé said:


> Has anyone ever had this tracking update? It looks like there might be a problem with the processing of my package or something? I googled it some people guessed it might be a damaged label? I am sure I taped it up nice and tight. I mean, it left the post office without issue.
> 
> I am really worried. I hope the package is okay. My buyer hasn't emailed me yet but I am sure she is confused, too. Kinda tempted to email usps tomorrow. Posh told me to wait 2 weeks if it does not move, then I can reply back.
> 
> View attachment 5329478


I can't recall seeing the exact same text as you have but I do see exceptions at least once a month and every item has gotten to its destination:


----------



## Naminé

BeenBurned said:


> I can't recall seeing the exact same text as you have but I do see exceptions at least once a month and every item has gotten to its destination:
> View attachment 5329492
> View attachment 5329493
> View attachment 5329494


Thanks, BeenBurned. Glad to hear that these packages will eventually make its way home. I guess I was just worrying too much. I will wait for a bit and hope for the best. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned. Glad to hear that these packages will eventually make its way home. I guess I was just worrying too much. I will wait for a bit and hope for the best. Thanks again for the help!


You shouldn't worry at all. Since you sold the item on Posh, if the package is lost or damaged, Posh has insurance to cover it. You'll still get paid.


----------



## Naminé

whateve said:


> You shouldn't worry at all. Since you sold the item on Posh, if the package is lost or damaged, Posh has insurance to cover it. You'll still get paid.


Thanks, whateve. You're absolutely right. I forgot about that.


----------



## MAGJES

Quick question:  I sold a scarf at the end of Jan on ebay and it was delivered on 1-31-22.
I received a message tonight from the buyer asking for “a picture of the signature for delivery.“
Whatever that means as the item sold for about $250 and there was no need for signature confirmation.
Anyway - I sent her a picture of the USPS delivery confirmation stating it was delivered to the front desk at 12:43 pm.
I then went to her feedback page and see that she is IN JAPAN??  How did she buy my item?  I have buyer restrictions in place and only US sales are allowed. The package was delivered to Portland Oregon.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Quick question:  I sold a scarf at the end of Jan on ebay and it was delivered on 1-31-22.
> I received a message tonight from the buyer asking for “a picture of the signature for delivery.“
> Whatever that means as the item sold for about $250 and there was no need for signature confirmation.
> Anyway - I sent her a picture of the USPS delivery confirmation stating it was delivered to the front desk at 12:43 pm.
> I then went to her feedback page and see that she is IN JAPAN??  How did she buy my item?  I have buyer restrictions in place and only US sales are allowed. The package was delivered to Portland Oregon.


She probably used a freight forwarder.

1. You're protected if she files non-receipt because you have tracking showing delivery.
2. No signature is needed for <$750.
3. *If* she were to file SNAD, you would have to respond to the case, but contact ebay (through a PM on their Facebook Ebay for Business) to tell them that this item was forwarded from whatever city she had it delivered to to Japan. You will win that dispute. (ETA: Forwarded items lose MBG.)


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> She probably used a freight forwarder.
> 
> 1. You're protected if she files non-receipt because you have tracking showing delivery.
> 2. No signature is needed for <$750.
> 3. *If* she were to file SNAD, you would have to respond to the case, but contact ebay (through a PM on their Facebook Ebay for Business) to tell them that this item was forwarded from whatever city she had it delivered to to Japan. You will win that dispute. (ETA: Forwarded items lose MBG.)


Thank you.  I will make a note of this.
I was wondering if she would file a SNAD if she did not receive from her forwarder in an attempt to gt her money back.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Thank you.  I will make a note of this.
> I was wondering if she would file a SNAD if she did not receive from her forwarder in an attempt to gt her money back.


If it happens, you're protected. 

Here's the link to the policy and scroll down to see the part that I've screenshotted: 





						eBay Money Back Guarantee policy
					

eBay Money Back Guarantee covers most transactions on eBay. It means buyers can get their money back if an item didn't arrive, is faulty or damaged, or doesn't match the listing.




					www.ebay.com


----------



## memo

BeenBurned said:


> If it happens, you're protected.
> 
> Here's the link to the policy and scroll down to see the part that I've screenshotted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay Money Back Guarantee policy
> 
> 
> eBay Money Back Guarantee covers most transactions on eBay. It means buyers can get their money back if an item didn't arrive, is faulty or damaged, or doesn't match the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330682


Thanks for this information.  I just sold a scarf on eBay that also went to an address in Portland for a Japanese buyer.   I'm guessing they use the freight forwarding company to avoid duty fees.


----------



## MAGJES

I've did a few quick searches and couldn't find the answer so will ask here.  

I sold an item on ebay today ($800) and just received a message from the buyer asking if we could meet for pickup. I looked at ther address and she does live rather close. (Small town)...actually not far from my daughter so I will be in her neighborhood this weekend with my husband to visit the grandkids. I honestly have no problem dropping it off to her but do not want any dings on my account for not uploading tracking in a timely manner and then the proof of delivery issue......
HOW do I handle the shipping issue with ebay that so I am protected?


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I've did a few quick searches and couldn't find the answer so will ask here.
> 
> I sold an item on ebay today ($800) and just received a message from the buyer asking if we could meet for pickup. I looked at ther address and she does live rather close. (Small town)...actually not far from my daughter so I will be in her neighborhood this weekend with my husband to visit the grandkids. I honestly have no problem dropping it off to her but do not want any dings on my account for not uploading tracking in a timely manner and then the proof of delivery issue......
> HOW do I handle the shipping issue with ebay that so I am protected?


If she paid through ebay, I believe you have to ship it to her to get protection. The only way I would deliver it in person is if she paid me in person.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I've did a few quick searches and couldn't find the answer so will ask here.
> 
> I sold an item on ebay today ($800) and just received a message from the buyer asking if we could meet for pickup. I looked at ther address and she does live rather close. (Small town)...actually not far from my daughter so I will be in her neighborhood this weekend with my husband to visit the grandkids. I honestly have no problem dropping it off to her but do not want any dings on my account for not uploading tracking in a timely manner and then the proof of delivery issue......
> HOW do I handle the shipping issue with ebay that so I am protected?





whateve said:


> If she paid through ebay, I believe you have to ship it to her to get protection. The only way I would deliver it in person is if she paid me in person.


I've never done local pickup since the implementation of QR codes but as I understand it, you can do local pickup and have the buyer pay through the listing and still have seller protection. 

I believe you have to have it set up in the listing ahead of time but I'm not certain if it's impossible to add it after the fact. 

The way it works is that they give you a QR code and when the item is picked up, delivery and receipt are proven by a scan of the code. 

You might have to search ebay's boards using key words of "local pickup" and "QR code." 

Sorry I can't be more helpful other than to tell you it CAN be done.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I've never done local pickup since the implementation of QR codes but as I understand it, you can do local pickup and have the buyer pay through the listing and still have seller protection.
> 
> I believe you have to have it set up in the listing ahead of time but I'm not certain if it's impossible to add it after the fact.
> 
> The way it works is that they give you a QR code and when the item is picked up, delivery and receipt are proven by a scan of the code.
> 
> You might have to search ebay's boards using key words of "local pickup" and "QR code."
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful other than to tell you it CAN be done.


Thank you both!  I do wish she had asked me about a pickup before she purchased so I could have changed the listing to accommodate the request.  I am already hating working out a time - it’s worrying me - she wants to meet at a public place. 

I will go search the ebay boards now. I haven’t looked there.


----------



## MAGJES

Just being creative here and I know it sounds a little sketchy….(not sure why I am trying so hard to accommodate) but I could mail out a 1st class small package for about $3 just to be able to upload tracking on ebay - and still let her do local pickup to make her happy.  I searched the boards but no exact solution - most said to cancel the order and relist with local pickup.
If I only marked as shipped and let her pickup I will get a dIng for no tracking. My other choice is to tell her sorry I have to ship…..not to mention the item is over $750 so needs signature confirmation.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Just being creative here and I know it sounds a little sketchy….(not sure why I am trying so hard to accommodate) but I could mail out a 1st class small package for about $3 just to be able to upload tracking on ebay - and still let her do local pickup to make her happy.  I searched the boards but no exact solution - most said to cancel the order and relist with local pickup.
> If I only marked as shipped and let her pickup I will get a dIng for no tracking. My other choice is to tell her sorry I have to ship…..not to mention the item is over $750 so needs signature confirmation.


Try this: 





						Offering local pickup
					

If the item you’re selling is large or difficult to ship, offer local pickup and the buyer can collect it in person.




					www.ebay.com
				




*Proof of pickup*
Proof of pickup is required to protect you against item not received cases. 

For proof of pickup you can:


use the eBay app to scan the QR code the buyer received through email
use the eBay app to manually enter the 6-digit code the buyer received through email
To scan the QR code:


Go to Selling on the eBay App.
Go to the Sold tab.
Select the Arrange Pickup banner.
Tap the *Scan to confirm *pickup button.
If the buyer doesn't have the QR code available, ask them for the 6-digit code they received through email and manually enter it in the app.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offering local pickup
> 
> 
> If the item you’re selling is large or difficult to ship, offer local pickup and the buyer can collect it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Proof of pickup*
> Proof of pickup is required to protect you against item not received cases.
> 
> For proof of pickup you can:
> 
> 
> use the eBay app to scan the QR code the buyer received through email
> use the eBay app to manually enter the 6-digit code the buyer received through email
> To scan the QR code:
> 
> 
> Go to Selling on the eBay App.
> Go to the Sold tab.
> Select the Arrange Pickup banner.
> Tap the *Scan to confirm *pickup button.
> If the buyer doesn't have the QR code available, ask them for the 6-digit code they received through email and manually enter it in the app.


Thank you BB for posting this!


----------



## calipursegal

Hi, I just found out that an item I purchased on eBay back in January is fake from the authenticators here.  What is the best way to go about getting a refund? I know I am past the time limit on eBay, but it still shows the option to open a case. Should I go through them or PayPal? I never used it, it's in the exact same condition I received it. (I was having issues with my phone camera and was waiting to get it authenticated.) Just seeking advice so I don't make any missteps. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

calipursegal said:


> Hi, I just found out that an item I purchased on eBay back in January is fake from the authenticators here.  What is the best way to go about getting a refund? I know I am past the time limit on eBay, but it still shows the option to open a case. Should I go through them or PayPal? I never used it, it's in the exact same condition I received it. (I was having issues with my phone camera and was waiting to get it authenticated.) Just seeking advice so I don't make any missteps. TIA!


It'll still show an option to open a case but then, it'll be up to the seller on whether they're willing to accept the return. Hopefully, the seller will step up to the plate and do the right thing.

My suggestion would be to try going to through and see if the seller does the right thing. If she refuses, go to Paypal and file the dispute there. (PP allows 180 to open a dispute.)

The difference is that in a NAD (not as described) dispute through ebay, seller has to pay for return shipping. Paypal may have changed it but in the past, the buyer had to pay for return shipping. 

Third (and last resort option) would be to file a c.c. dispute through your card company if a card was used to pay for it.

If the total price paid item plus shipping was $750+ and if you need to pay return shipping, you'll also need to purchase signature confirmation.


----------



## calipursegal

BeenBurned said:


> It'll still show an option to open a case but then, it'll be up to the seller on whether they're willing to accept the return. Hopefully, the seller will step up to the plate and do the right thing.
> 
> My suggestion would be to try going to through and see if the seller does the right thing. If she refuses, go to Paypal and file the dispute there. (PP allows 180 to open a dispute.)
> 
> The difference is that in a NAD (not as described) dispute through ebay, seller has to pay for return shipping. Paypal may have changed it but in the past, the buyer had to pay for return shipping.
> 
> Third (and last resort option) would be to file a c.c. dispute through your card company if a card was used to pay for it.
> 
> If the total price paid item plus shipping was $750+ and if you need to pay return shipping, you'll also need to purchase signature confirmation.


Thank you! I will try to contact the seller, but I have a feeling they won't accept the return due to the time that has passed. I'm kicking myself for not doing this sooner! It looks like PayPal requires me to pay, but then I can file for a refund of return shipping. Does PayPal require proof, and does authentication from TPF suffice?


----------



## BeenBurned

calipursegal said:


> Thank you! I will try to contact the seller, but I have a feeling they won't accept the return due to the time that has passed. I'm kicking myself for not doing this sooner! It looks like PayPal requires me to pay, but then I can file for a refund of return shipping. Does PayPal require proof, and does authentication from TPF suffice?


Sometimes paypal requires proof but not often. I don't think they'd accept a TPF authentication. You can wait to see what happens (with the seller and the dispute because paying for a pro.) But I've seen cases where buyers have submitted (on Mercari) an A4U $7.50 PDF and ebay has accepted it. So it's not always necessary to spend money for a full (long-form) authentication. 

I don't know how this works but you can read this: 





						Return Shipping on Us Frequently Asked Questions
					

return shipping on us is free and applies to physical items




					www.paypal.com


----------



## calipursegal

BeenBurned said:


> Sometimes paypal requires proof but not often. I don't think they'd accept a TPF authentication. You can wait to see what happens (with the seller and the dispute because paying for a pro.) But I've seen cases where buyers have submitted (on Mercari) an A4U $7.50 PDF and ebay has accepted it. So it's not always necessary to spend money for a full (long-form) authentication.
> 
> I don't know how this works but you can read this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return Shipping on Us Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> 
> return shipping on us is free and applies to physical items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.paypal.com


This is very helpful. Thank you so much!


----------



## calipursegal

BeenBurned said:


> It'll still show an option to open a case but then, it'll be up to the seller on whether they're willing to accept the return. Hopefully, the seller will step up to the plate and do the right thing.
> 
> My suggestion would be to try going to through and see if the seller does the right thing. If she refuses, go to Paypal and file the dispute there. (PP allows 180 to open a dispute.)
> 
> The difference is that in a NAD (not as described) dispute through ebay, seller has to pay for return shipping. Paypal may have changed it but in the past, the buyer had to pay for return shipping.
> 
> Third (and last resort option) would be to file a c.c. dispute through your card company if a card was used to pay for it.
> 
> If the total price paid item plus shipping was $750+ and if you need to pay return shipping, you'll also need to purchase signature confirmation.


Thanks again for your advice. I never would have contacted the seller, I just assumed the answer would be no since I purchased it back in January. But they accepted the return! I guess sometimes the best solution is the easiest. It does appear it was an honest mistake, they purchased the item from the RealReal.


----------



## BeenBurned

calipursegal said:


> Thanks again for your advice. I never would have contacted the seller, I just assumed the answer would be no since I purchased it back in January. But they accepted the return! I guess sometimes the best solution is the easiest. It does appear it was an honest mistake, they purchased the item from the RealReal.


Great! You had nothing to lose by asking!


----------



## BigPurseSue

An ebay feedback question. I purchased an item, the seller never shipped it nor responded to any messages. After several weeks of no response from the seller I filed a claim with ebay and received reimbursement. I left negative feedback. Said simply 'Never shipped, no response to messages, contacted ebay for refund.' A few days later the feedback was removed. Why? I've never had much faith in ebay's feedback but this makes me lose all hope.


----------



## whateve

BigPurseSue said:


> An ebay feedback question. I purchased an item, the seller never shipped it nor responded to any messages. After several weeks of no response from the seller I filed a claim with ebay and received reimbursement. I left negative feedback. Said simply 'Never shipped, no response to messages, contacted ebay for refund.' A few days later the feedback was removed. Why? I've never had much faith in ebay's feedback but this makes me lose all hope.


You aren't allowed to mention a case in feedback. When you said, "contacted ebay for refund" that violated feedback policy.


----------



## BigPurseSue

whateve said:


> You aren't allowed to mention a case in feedback. When you said, "contacted ebay for refund" that violated feedback policy.



Ah! I had no idea. I used the phrase because I've seen it used in other negative feedback so assumed it was o.k. The seller must have requested it be deleted. Thanks, Whateve.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigPurseSue said:


> Ah! I had no idea. I used the phrase because I've seen it used in other negative feedback so assumed it was o.k. The seller must have requested it be deleted. Thanks, Whateve.


Yup, if the seller is savvy enough to know the policy, they can get those feedbacks removed.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> You aren't allowed to mention a case in feedback. When you said, "contacted ebay for refund" that violated feedback policy.





BeenBurned said:


> Yup, if the seller is savvy enough to know the policy, they can get those feedbacks removed.


Just curious, can she attempt to leave another feedback without the "contacted EBay line"?


----------



## BeenBurned

Addicted to bags said:


> Just curious, can she attempt to leave another feedback without the "contacted EBay line"?


No, it won't let you do that.

If the seller left her feedback, she can respond to that with a comment of "Paid for item but seller never shipped my purchase." 

But chances are the seller didn't leave feedback to respond to.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Can I set up alerts to get a notification immediately my item sells?
This new payment system drives me nuts as I only realise something has sold when I get a notification my payment has been received. This is usually a day later  I really dislike the new system,with the old PayPal system I got notification immediately.

I'm not a business, just a private seller so I do't check to see if I sold anything each day.

i must be missing something here


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Can I set up alerts to get a notification immediately my item sells?
> This new payment system drives me nuts as I only realise something has sold when I get a notification my payment has been received. This is usually a day later  I really dislike the new system,with the old PayPal system I got notification immediately.
> 
> I'm not a business, just a private seller so I do't check to see if I sold anything each day.
> 
> i must be missing something here


You must have the settings set up wrong. I get emails as soon as my item sells, whether or not they've paid. Check your ebay settings. It's probably called something like seller notifications. You could also download the app. That will give you notifications too.


----------



## Echoes

No question, just a gripe.

Bought from this seller before and it went OK.  Needed an item that was to be cut to length.  They showed out of stock.  Reply to inquiry was more expected soon, but at a higher price.  New price turned out to be nearly double the old, to the tune of hundreds of dollars.  I happened to stumble onto another listing of theirs that showed some pre-cut lengths in stock at the old price.  I double check and find that can use that length, though it's just a bit different than what I wanted.  Place the order.  Payment goes through.  Waiting for ship notice.


Next day I get an email .....

_"Hi, There is no stock. I don't know where or how you found that listing, it is incorrect, out of date, and shouldn't be there.  We did not magically get more stock, nor do we have hidden stock that you lucked out and found, and there is no way I can ship it to you... I'm afraid I am going to have to cancel and refund your order.  I'm very sorry about this."_​
Then a follow up ....

_"LOL because inventory quantities are entirely manual in ebay. It doesn't mean there was some missing secret stash in a corner that you could purchase. Really sorry - when I said there was no stock I really meant it.

I learned today that due to shipping issues the stock won't arrive until May earliest."_​

I think their spotless 100% No Neg, No Neutral FB record is gonna take a ding.


Torques me off, because this is a nearly one of a kind item.  I've only ever found one other source worldwide (literally) that makes and sells it and their price was higher than this seller's old price; now slightly lower than their new price.


----------



## BeenBurned

Echoes said:


> No question, just a gripe.
> 
> Bought from this seller before and it went OK.  Needed an item that was to be cut to length.  They showed out of stock.  Reply to inquiry was more expected soon, but at a higher price.  New price turned out to be nearly double the old, to the tune of hundreds of dollars.  I happened to stumble onto another listing of theirs that showed some pre-cut lengths in stock at the old price.  I double check and find that can use that length, though it's just a bit different than what I wanted.  Place the order.  Payment goes through.  Waiting for ship notice.
> 
> 
> Next day I get an email .....
> 
> _"Hi, There is no stock. I don't know where or how you found that listing, it is incorrect, out of date, and shouldn't be there.  We did not magically get more stock, nor do we have hidden stock that you lucked out and found, and there is no way I can ship it to you... I'm afraid I am going to have to cancel and refund your order.  I'm very sorry about this."_​
> Then a follow up ....
> 
> _"LOL because inventory quantities are entirely manual in ebay. It doesn't mean there was some missing secret stash in a corner that you could purchase. Really sorry - when I said there was no stock I really meant it._​​_I learned today that due to shipping issues the stock won't arrive until May earliest."_​
> 
> I think their spotless 100% No Neg, No Neutral FB record is gonna take a ding.
> 
> 
> Torques me off, because this is a nearly one of a kind item.  I've only ever found one other source worldwide (literally) that makes and sells it and their price was higher than this seller's old price; now slightly lower than their new price.


Ugh! I totally understand your frustration and disappointment and I've had this happen to me, both as a buyer and as a seller. 

Based on the seller's responses and the surprise and confusion shown, there's a strong possibility that what happened is what many ebay members call "ghost listings." 

A ghost listing is an item that was previously listed and has sold out, often months and sometimes even years ago but it suddenly shows up on ebay as being available. If a seller has more than a handful of listings, they often don't notice it because it doesn't even show as newly listed! 

It's not until the item is purchased and the seller sees the sale that they are made aware, wonder how it happened and have to deal with an angry buyer. 

When it happened to me the first time, I assumed it was my own mistake and I refunded the buyer and replaced what she purchased with an identical one but in a color I did have. Then I realized that I'd sold the last one I had in that color over 10 months prior and there's no way I mistakenly relisted it. Most items aren't even viewable after more than 90 days. 

This was (and is) on ebay even though ebay doesn't accept responsibility.

Ebay denies that this happens but there's enough evidence that it does happen. 

If you google "ebay ghost listings" you'll find lots of posts that discuss them.


----------



## Echoes

^^  They only have about 100 listings and most of them are variables of items based on length.  Maybe 10 or 15 unique items in total.

When I told them of an error in the description, they said I was nuts.  When I pulled a screenshot and highlighted and explained the error, they got a bit snippy and edited the listings to delete the line with the error instead of correcting it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Echoes said:


> ^^  They only have about 100 listings and most of them are variables of items based on length.  Maybe 10 or 15 unique items in total.
> 
> When I told them of an error in the description, they said I was nuts.  When I pulled a screenshot and highlighted and explained the error, they got a bit snippy and edited the listings to delete the line with the error instead of correcting it.


I'm not defending rudeness but if they don't know a listing is active, it comes as a shock. 100 is a lot of listings when it comes to one rogue listing that may have been relisted. I wouldn't notice a single mistake with that many other listings.

Honestly, when it happened to me, I had never seen my item reactivated and have no idea of when it was reinserted or what it looked like (as far as listing date) when it was found in a search. 

Again, I have no idea of whether the seller is telling the truth but having been on both sides of the issue, I KNOW it happens and it happens without the seller's knowledge.


----------



## august moon

I fully believe the seller. I can no longer keep track of how many times this has happened to me over the years. In fact, this past November I sold 3 items that were "Ghost Listings" within the course of a week and a half. I was truly POed! I keep immaculate records and know that I am not at fault in any way. The listings just appear out of thin air. I never knew they were even there until they sold.

One item had been* sold 2 years ago*, one item was *sold 1-1/2 years ago* and the 3rd item had been *sold 9 months ago*. Ebay denies this is possible. I call BS as I and MANY other sellers have had it happen. There are many posts about it on the boards.

I was on the phone with Ebay for over an hour about this. They are 100% responsible for this mess and it's time they deal with it. It makes sellers look bad, cost us time and money & disappoints buyers.

It is an absolutely horrible feeling for me as a seller knowing I now have to explain this garbage to a buyer.

To neg a seller for something that is clearly out of their control is really unfair.


----------



## BeenBurned

august moon said:


> It is an absolutely horrible feeling for me as a seller knowing I now have to explain this garbage to a buyer.


And a more horrible feeling to think buyers don't believe you and want to neg you for something that is out of your control.

The problem is that buyers just don't understand it and unless and until they google it or until it happens to them, convincing them is next to impossible.


----------



## august moon

I have gotten lucky. I've told all the buyers exactly what is going on and that it is a known glitch of Ebay's. Most reply and tell me *they feel bad for me and they understand.*

That tells me that many Ebay users know the site is capable of bad things happening to sellers.


----------



## Gennas

Ebay does not care about sellers telling buyers to buy off ebay.


----------



## MAGJES

Not ebay related but sort of I guess. I sold a few items on FB recently and have to print postage through USPS.com.
I remember when the site offered a discount but no longer does....right?  I don't see a discount when comparing the prices.

so I print off my postage.....package up  my boxes and stand in line at the post office so I KNOW they are in the system - seriously - lesson learned to NOT simply DROP OFF the boxes in their shute because I've had two missing packages that way last year.

One clerk always - every single time - will lecture me on how I am not allowed to get an acceptance receipt from them because I printed postage online....every single time. She says I get a discount and *they are not paid *to print this receipt. I just do not think this is true - I do not get a discount when purchasing theough USPS.com nor do I believe that it is true that USPS is not obligated to give me an acceptance receipt if I want one. (I do get a discount when I print ebay label though)

I just listen to her rant at me and keep silent. Probably why she does it every time. She really got mad at me today because I did it twice! haha. I'm so paranoid now standing in line holding my tongue.....I can never think fast enough for the perfect reply when she lectures me. On the days she is not there....I have no problem - nice clerks...that scan my package and hand me a receipt.....all of 20 seconds if that.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> Not ebay related but sort of I guess. I sold a few items on FB recently and have to print postage through USPS.com.
> I remember when the site offered a discount but no longer does....right?  I don't see a discount when comparing the prices.
> 
> so I print off my postage.....package up  my boxes and stand in line at the post office so I KNOW they are in the system - seriously - lesson learned to NOT simply DROP OFF the boxes in their shute because I've had two missing packages that way last year.
> 
> One clerk always - every single time - will lecture me on how I am not allowed to get an acceptance receipt from them because I printed postage online....every single time. She says I get a discount and *they are not paid *to print this receipt. I just do not think this is true - I do not get a discount when purchasing theough USPS.com nor do I believe that it is true that USPS is not obligated to give me an acceptance receipt if I want one. (I do get a discount when I print ebay label though)
> 
> I just listen to her rant at me and keep silent. Probably why she does it every time. She really got mad at me today because I did it twice! haha. I'm so paranoid now standing in line holding my tongue.....I can never think fast enough for the perfect reply when she lectures me. On the days she is not there....I have no problem - nice clerks...that scan my package and hand me a receipt.....all of 20 seconds if that.


I'm sorry your local clerk is a b!tch. Generally, most post offices will scan the items in if requested and most don't give a hard time about it.

I don't know if your clerk can be "bought" but I find that a cheap investment of $5 Dunkin Donuts gift cards every few months has them bending over backwards to help!

ETA: I used to always ship through paypal.com/shipnow for item that aren't on a site with a shipping link and that offered similar discounts to ebay's discounted prices. Now they use ship station and once you figure out the learning curve, it's not difficult.









						PayPal Shipping Center | Shipping Services | PayPal US
					

Explore PayPal's shipping center for integrated tools to conveniently handle your business shipping needs and receive discounts on USPS® and UPS® labels.




					www.paypal.com
				






			https://paypal.shipstation.com/orders


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry your local clerk is a b!tch. Generally, most post offices will scan the items in if requested and most don't give a hard time about it.
> 
> I don't know if your clerk can be "bought" but I find that a cheap investment of $5 Dunkin Donuts gift cards every few months has them bending over backwards to help!
> 
> ETA: I used to always ship through paypal.com/shipnow for item that aren't on a site with a shipping link and that offered similar discounts to ebay's discounted prices. Now they use ship station and once you figure out the learning curve, it's not difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PayPal Shipping Center | Shipping Services | PayPal US
> 
> 
> Explore PayPal's shipping center for integrated tools to conveniently handle your business shipping needs and receive discounts on USPS® and UPS® labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.paypal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://paypal.shipstation.com/orders


haha - the $5 gift card is a nice touch - I seriously doubt it would work on this chick though. She's made of steel. A lot of times I will mentally count the people in line and let someone in front of me if I decide that it will keep me from pairing up with this lady. I seriously tried doing that this morning but the customer behind me whispered when I offered to switch..... "no thanks! i'm not in the mood for that red head today."  needless to say she is well known.

I did ship with the shipstation yesterday when I received a PP payment for a sale but the package I mailed this morning was not paid for through PP.   The shipstation took forever to load for me yesterday btw.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Not ebay related but sort of I guess. I sold a few items on FB recently and have to print postage through USPS.com.
> I remember when the site offered a discount but no longer does....right?  I don't see a discount when comparing the prices.
> 
> so I print off my postage.....package up  my boxes and stand in line at the post office so I KNOW they are in the system - seriously - lesson learned to NOT simply DROP OFF the boxes in their shute because I've had two missing packages that way last year.
> 
> One clerk always - every single time - will lecture me on how I am not allowed to get an acceptance receipt from them because I printed postage online....every single time. She says I get a discount and *they are not paid *to print this receipt. I just do not think this is true - I do not get a discount when purchasing theough USPS.com nor do I believe that it is true that USPS is not obligated to give me an acceptance receipt if I want one. (I do get a discount when I print ebay label though)
> 
> I just listen to her rant at me and keep silent. Probably why she does it every time. She really got mad at me today because I did it twice! haha. I'm so paranoid now standing in line holding my tongue.....I can never think fast enough for the perfect reply when she lectures me. On the days she is not there....I have no problem - nice clerks...that scan my package and hand me a receipt.....all of 20 seconds if that.


I believe the discount you get buying online is free tracking. That is something you have to pay extra for when you buy at the counter. My PO won't scan packages when you take them to the counter either. The line is so long they don't want to hold it up for people who aren't buying anything.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I believe the discount you get buying online is free tracking. That is something you have to pay extra for when you buy at the counter. My PO won't scan packages when you take them to the counter either. The line is so long they don't want to hold it up for people who aren't buying anything.


Thanks for this info!  And I get it....but even so.....when you do the label online....they get the money without the work of helping you with that label so ......they should take the extra 20 sec to scan our packages.

At this point I do not have a choice but to wait in line and get the print out.
If I simply give my packages to my mailman at pickup our post office will not scan 50% of the time.
Ex #1 - Last week I sold on ebay and printed postage - gave to the mailman the next day. No scan that night. No scan the next day.
Day 3 - Scanned in another state when it was out for delivery. To ebay it appears I took 3 days to mail out and that only hurts me. 
Ex #2 - mailed my daughter's bday present. gave to my mailman - never did it scan - took 3 1/2 weeks to go 170 miles - never did scan until it was delivered. I worried the whole time. If it was scanned at least I would know "where" it was lost.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Thanks for this info!  And I get it....but even so.....when you do the label online....they get the money without the work of helping you with that label so ......they should take the extra 20 sec to scan our packages.
> 
> At this point I do not have a choice but to wait in line and get the print out.
> If I simply give my packages to my mailman at pickup our post office will not scan 50% of the time.
> Ex #1 - Last week I sold on ebay and printed postage - gave to the mailman the next day. No scan that night. No scan the next day.
> Day 3 - Scanned in another state when it was out for delivery. To ebay it appears I took 3 days to mail out and that only hurts me.
> Ex #2 - mailed my daughter's bday present. gave to my mailman - never did it scan - took 3 1/2 weeks to go 170 miles - never did scan until it was delivered. I worried the whole time. If it was scanned at least I would know "where" it was lost.


I used to have this problem all the time with my packages. I always have them picked up from my home. I kept calling the PO to complain they weren't scanning my items. There was a manager there who was trying to teach everyone to scan. For several years I had great letter carriers that were really good about scanning. Lately, they aren't as good. Today I had a package picked up and it still hasn't scanned but lately everything seems to get scanned by the evening. When you hand it to the mailman, ask him to scan. Maybe he'll get the message. I've explained to a few of them that I worry until I see it's been scanned. UPS is great about scanning when you bring in a package, and they don't care that you bought it online, but it costs more.  There is a form called a scan form - I'm not sure they still do this - but I remember you could get it when you bought postage through ebay. You would put it with the package(s) and the postman was supposed to scan it. I think having it on a separate form might encourage them to do it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I sell on ebay and print my shipping labels through them and have never had a problem with them scanning my packages. I always wait in line and refuse to drop them in their drop off container. I have used 3 different post offices in our area (Ohio) and never encountered that attitude. I don't think I would put up with her attitude especially if I mailed a lot of packages. I would report her to the manager of that post office.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I used to have this problem all the time with my packages. I always have them picked up from my home. I kept calling the PO to complain they weren't scanning my items. There was a manager there who was trying to teach everyone to scan. For several years I had great letter carriers that were really good about scanning. Lately, they aren't as good. Today I had a package picked up and it still hasn't scanned but lately everything seems to get scanned by the evening. When you hand it to the mailman, ask him to scan. Maybe he'll get the message. I've explained to a few of them that I worry until I see it's been scanned. UPS is great about scanning when you bring in a package, and they don't care that you bought it online, but it costs more.  There is a form called a scan form - I'm not sure they still do this - but I remember you could get it when you bought postage through ebay. You would put it with the package(s) and the postman was supposed to scan it. I think having it on a separate form might encourage them to do it.


I think I'll try the scan form that comes with the ebay label like you mentioned. I've never thought to use it.  My old postman was very good about scanning anything I left out to him to take. He has not delivered on our street since the beginning of covid. The new guy is good some days and not so good on others. The Sat. guy is the worst. He will not even walk down for a signature....he only leaves the slip in the mailbox saying he made a 1st attempt and it will be available for pickup at the post office the next day.


----------



## MAGJES

Question about the ebay 3rd party authentication.

Made a purchase on ebay but feel the bag is not as described. Tried to discuss with the seller but they stated the authenticators determined the bag matched the description when it was authenticated. 
So the authenticators do this as well?  Theses authenticators can have an different opinion than the buyer does upon receipt??
Does this authenticators opinion lessen my chances of winning a case?


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> Question about the ebay 3rd party authentication.
> 
> Made a purchase on ebay but feel the bag is not as described. Tried to discuss with the seller but they stated the authenticators determined the bag matched the description when it was authenticated.
> So the authenticators do this as well?  Theses authenticators can have an different opinion than the buyer does upon receipt??
> Does this authenticators opinion lessen my chances of winning a case?


I think it does. There is a discussion earlier in the thread about it. If you buy something through this channel you can't return it, even if it isn't as described.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I think it does. There is a discussion earlier in the thread about it. If you buy something through this channel you can't return it, even if it isn't as described.


Ok! So if it’s SNAD then a cc claim is my only recourse?


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> Ok! So if it’s SNAD then a cc claim is my only recourse?





whateve said:


> I think it does. There is a discussion earlier in the thread about it. If you buy something through this channel you can't return it, even if it isn't as described.


I just received a label to return to the authentication site From eBay.


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I just received a label to return to the authentication site From eBay.


That's great!


----------



## Echoes

Are they doing anything about these ripoff shipping rates?









						2 Angelo Single Wall Switch Plates Covers Solid Bright Brass Oval #74022  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Angelo Single Wall Switch Plates Covers Solid Bright Brass Oval #74022 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




$10.00
+$49.00 shipping
Item: 144025249089




.


----------



## Roro

Echoes said:


> Are they doing anything about these ripoff shipping rates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Angelo Single Wall Switch Plates Covers Solid Bright Brass Oval #74022  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Angelo Single Wall Switch Plates Covers Solid Bright Brass Oval #74022 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10.00
> +$49.00 shipping
> Item: 144025249089
> .



Some years ago, only the purchase price of the item was subject to ebay's commission. This kind of pricing was more common then. Low, low item price that was what ebay charged commission on.  Then, high shipping with no commission.  Now that the commission structure has changed, I see this kind of thing from time to time and wonder if some sellers still don't realize that they get charged commission on the item price plus the shipping charge.  I also think you can report a seller for exorbitant shipping charges, which this clearly is.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> Some years ago, only the purchase price of the item was subject to ebay's commission. This kind of pricing was more common then. Low, low item price that was what ebay charged commission on.  Then, high shipping with no commission.  Now that the commission structure has changed, I see this kind of thing from time to time and wonder if some sellers still don't realize that they get charged commission on the item price plus the shipping charge.  I also think you can report a seller for exorbitant shipping charges, which this clearly is.


I think in this case they are doing it so they can accept returns. No one will return because they will only get a fraction of their money back.


----------



## BeenBurned

Roro said:


> Some years ago, only the purchase price of the item was subject to ebay's commission. This kind of pricing was more common then. Low, low item price that was what ebay charged commission on.  Then, high shipping with no commission.  Now that the commission structure has changed, I see this kind of thing from time to time and wonder if some sellers still don't realize that they get charged commission on the item price plus the shipping charge.  I also think you can report a seller for exorbitant shipping charges, which this clearly is.





whateve said:


> I think in this case they are doing it so they can accept returns. No one will return because they will only get a fraction of their money back.


I would think the buyer would be more apt to open a "not as described" case, knowing that the seller has to pay shipping in both directions plus issue a full refund.


----------



## lurkernomore

Hello, I am a long time member here, but haven't posted in quite a long time, I have bought many purses over the years, but recently retired, and I am trying to sell some of my bags that I just don't need/use anymore...which brings me to my ebay question...thank you in advance!
I have had about 10 successful sales over the past few months (still trying to figure out shipping, but...) - Yesterday I listed a wristlet/card holder set that I bought quite a few years ago, and listed them together, NWT. I feel my starting price was fair. I have received 2 offers today, 1 $10 over starting bid and 1 $15 over my starting bid...both buyers have zero feedback. Is this normal? I find it a bit odd since there are no bids yet on my listing. It just seems off to me, but maybe I am just being paranoid?


----------



## Echoes

lurkernomore said:


> I find it a bit odd since there are no bids yet on my listing.


If you have no bids, you have no offers.

If you're getting these 'offers' by email or messaging, they're spam.


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> Hello, I am a long time member here, but haven't posted in quite a long time, I have bought many purses over the years, but recently retired, and I am trying to sell some of my bags that I just don't need/use anymore...which brings me to my ebay question...thank you in advance!
> I have had about 10 successful sales over the past few months (still trying to figure out shipping, but...) - Yesterday I listed a wristlet/card holder set that I bought quite a few years ago, and listed them together, NWT. I feel my starting price was fair. I have received 2 offers today, 1 $10 over starting bid and 1 $15 over my starting bid...both buyers have zero feedback. Is this normal? I find it a bit odd since there are no bids yet on my listing. It just seems off to me, but maybe I am just being paranoid?





Echoes said:


> If you have no bids, you have no offers.
> 
> If you're getting these 'offers' by email or messaging, they're spam.


That's not necessarily true.

It isn't really a problem. You don't have to accept the offers. Maybe these buyers think the bidding is eventually going to go much higher and are trying to get it for a steal. I don't know what ebay is like these days but it used to be that the offer option would go away once there were bids, so sometimes people won't bid in case they might want to make an offer.


----------



## lurkernomore

Echoes said:


> If you have no bids, you have no offers.
> 
> If you're getting these 'offers' by email or messaging, they're spam.


The listing currently has 6 views, and 1 watcher....no bids..the offers are directly from ebay and show up on my ebay page...thank you this is why I am confused


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> That's not necessarily true.
> 
> It isn't really a problem. You don't have to accept the offers. Maybe these buyers think the bidding is eventually going to go much higher and are trying to get it for a steal. I don't know what ebay is like these days but it used to be that the offer option would go away once there were bids, so sometimes people won't bid in case they might want to make an offer.


Thank you...I still have about 18+ hours on the offers...I think I am going to hold off and see what happens...


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> I just received a label to return to the authentication site From eBay.


I just wanted to update... I returned my item to the authentication site and finally (after 14 days since dropping it at UPS) I received a refund.


----------



## Echoes

Still going on ....


*Natick couple, eBay fail to settle lawsuit over bizarre harassment*





The Boston Globe|18 minutes ago
Ina and David Steiner will proceed with their lawsuit against eBay after mediation efforts failed. The couple say they were emotionally and psychologically tortured in 2019 by the company's employees.


.


----------



## Echoes

lurkernomore said:


> The listing currently has 6 views, and 1 watcher....no bids..the offers are directly from ebay and show up on my ebay page...thank you this is why I am confused



OK, so you're getting Best Offers, not bids or unsolicited spam emails..


----------



## BeenBurned

lurkernomore said:


> Hello, I am a long time member here, but haven't posted in quite a long time, I have bought many purses over the years, but recently retired, and I am trying to sell some of my bags that I just don't need/use anymore...which brings me to my ebay question...thank you in advance!
> I have had about 10 successful sales over the past few months (still trying to figure out shipping, but...) - Yesterday I listed a wristlet/card holder set that I bought quite a few years ago, and listed them together, NWT. I feel my starting price was fair. I have received 2 offers today, 1 $10 over starting bid and 1 $15 over my starting bid...both buyers have zero feedback. Is this normal? I find it a bit odd since there are no bids yet on my listing. It just seems off to me, but maybe I am just being paranoid?


When you have an auction listing, you have several options:  

auction only with no BIN
auction start price with BIN 
auction start price with B.O. option
 #1, listing runs however many days you choose when listing and highest bid/bidder wins. (It's important to start auction at the lowest you're willing to sell for so you don't end up disappointed in the sale.)

 #2 -- self explanatory

 #3 -- When listing, you choose listing period length and starting price and can check b.o. option. This gives buyers the opportunity to make an offer higher than your start price but lower than what they expect that the item might sell for. (*It sounds like you may have checked this option.*) The problem with auctions with b.o. options is that some buyers make offers _lower_ than the starting price, which clearly isn't in the seller's best interest! 




I believe that a 4th option may be that if a potential buyer contacts you with a question, there's a "send an offer" button allowing you to make an offer to the buyer.


----------



## lurkernomore

Echoes said:


> OK, so you're getting Best Offers, not bids or unsolicited spam emails..



yes, sorry for the confusion..I have been selling a lot of household items on a local yard sale page (yes, I am on a bit of a purging binge), and it is fun, ebay is a bit of work (in my humble opinion)


----------



## lurkernomore

BeenBurned said:


> When you have an auction listing, you have several options:
> 
> auction only with no BIN
> auction start price with BIN
> auction start price with B.O. option
> #1, listing runs however many days you choose when listing and highest bid/bidder wins. (It's important to start auction at the lowest you're willing to sell for so you don't end up disappointed in the sale.)
> 
> #2 -- self explanatory
> 
> #3 -- When listing, you choose listing period length and starting price and can check b.o. option. This gives buyers the opportunity to make an offer higher than your start price but lower than what they expect that the item might sell for. (*It sounds like you may have checked this option.*) The problem with auctions with b.o. options is that some buyers make offers _lower_ than the starting price, which clearly isn't in the seller's best interest!
> 
> View attachment 5400943
> 
> 
> I believe that a 4th option may be that if a potential buyer contacts you with a question, there's a "send an offer" button allowing you to make an offer to the buyer.



Thank you for this information - I am finding ebay a bit overwhelming but pushing through...strangely enough I have successfully sold a few vintage Fisher Price little people sets, and that has been easier than purses


----------



## BeenBurned

lurkernomore said:


> Thank you for this information - I am finding ebay a bit overwhelming but pushing through...strangely enough I have successfully sold a few vintage Fisher Price little people sets, and that has been easier than purses


It's definitely a learn-as-you-go process. Even after years, you'll still find ways to tweak things!


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> Thank you for this information - I am finding ebay a bit overwhelming but pushing through...strangely enough I have successfully sold a few vintage Fisher Price little people sets, and that has been easier than purses


I found a few Fisher Price little people in storage and was wondering if I should sell or donate. I don't have much, just a couple people, a car, and a bed. I listed some legos yesterday and they sold within an hour, which leads me to believe I underpriced them or had some rare pieces.


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I found a few Fisher Price little people in storage and was wondering if I should sell or donate. I don't have much, just a couple people, a car, and a bed. I listed some legos yesterday and they sold within an hour, which leads me to believe I underpriced them or had some rare pieces.


I was surprised at how in demand they are...especially the older "choking hazard' ones I was originally going to list all I have as a lot on my local yard sale page - I am glad I checked ebay first. I sold a swimming pool and some playground pieces...next I am going to list some fire trucks and motorcycles. Definitely check completed listings...last week a motorcycle driver sold for over $5....


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> I was surprised at how in demand they are...especially the older "choking hazard' ones I was originally going to list all I have as a lot on my local yard sale page - I am glad I checked ebay first. I sold a swimming pool and some playground pieces...next I am going to list some fire trucks and motorcycles. Definitely check completed listings...last week a motorcycle driver sold for over $5....


I've made money on American Girl. I have a lot of Playmobil. I haven't checked yet to see how well that sells.


----------



## Echoes

I have things I could list.  I din't know if they'd sell.  But I'm not willing to give up the level of personal information they want these days.


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I've made money on American Girl. I have a lot of Playmobil. I haven't checked yet to see how well that sells.


Playmobil might sell better on a local FB yardsale page if you use one. I have had a lot of luck with my local ones (I refuse to ship...just meet me and hand me the cash). I just sold 5 Hess trucks, and around Easter I sold Jello Jiggler egg molds (yes, I am old) - someone paid me $20 cash for one set...I have to admit I get a thrill from the cash transactions. I meet at a local bank down the street from me...so buyers don't come to my house and we meet at a set time.
 But some items just need a larger audience, and I find you can definitely make more on some items using ebay...


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> Playmobil might sell better on a local FB yardsale page if you use one. I have had a lot of luck with my local ones (I refuse to ship...just meet me and hand me the cash). I just sold 5 Hess trucks, and around Easter I sold Jello Jiggler egg molds (yes, I am old) - someone paid me $20 cash for one set...I have to admit I get a thrill from the cash transactions. I meet at a local bank down the street from me...so buyers don't come to my house and we meet at a set time.
> But some items just need a larger audience, and I find you can definitely make more on some items using ebay...


I don't use FB. I might try Mercari local. I like Poshmark for cheap heavy items due to the shipping label. If I sold them on ebay, the shipping would be too much relative to the value of the item.


----------



## Roro

lurkernomore said:


> The listing currently has 6 views, and 1 watcher....no bids..the offers are directly from ebay and show up on my ebay page...thank you this is why I am confused



I bought a handbag just this way last week.  The auction had no bids and four more days to run.  It was ending at a time when I knew I couldn't bid, so I just sent an offer to the seller.  It was over his starting price but, to me, lower than I thought it could go.  There were a number of watchers on the bag at the time.  The seller accepted my offer and it arrived yesterday.  So, the offer itself is not suspicious.  I wonder about the zero feedback (I know we were all 'zeroes' at one time) so I would suggest you check when those potential buyers became members.  If it they were members for a while, months or years, I would take the offer.  If they joined the day they made the offer, I might wait.  That's just me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Roro

This is just a rant--not about eBay in particular, but about the USPS.  I sold a pair of earrings on Sunday May 8 and mailed them on Monday May 9.  They have not been scanned since the following day.  I live in a Philadelphia suburb and the package was going to Hawaii.  I opened a 'missing mail' case and was called last night by someone from Consumer Affairs (long story how it got to that point, all involving no response from USPS).  It seems that, since last fall, all first class packages going from the mainland to Hawaii ( and other US possessions in the Pacific) go by BARGE.  No first class mail will be flown to those destinations, only Priority.  Now I understand why I see some sellers on eBay won't ship to Hawaii.  Time frame for this method:  4-6 weeks.  If I had known this, I wouldn't have shipped this way.  I have shipped to Hawaii first class many times, obviously prior to last fall,  and those packages always arrived in a reasonable time frame--4-6 days from mailing.  I hope this helps other sellers avoid this mess.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> This is just a rant--not about eBay in particular, but about the USPS.  I sold a pair of earrings on Sunday May 8 and mailed them on Monday May 9.  They have not been scanned since the following day.  I live in a Philadelphia suburb and the package was going to Hawaii.  I opened a 'missing mail' case and was called last night by someone from Consumer Affairs (long story how it got to that point, all involving no response from USPS).  It seems that, since last fall, all first class packages going from the mainland to Hawaii ( and other US possessions in the Pacific) go by BARGE.  No first class mail will be flown to those destinations, only Priority.  Now I understand why I see some sellers on eBay won't ship to Hawaii.  Time frame for this method:  4-6 weeks.  If I had known this, I wouldn't have shipped this way.  I have shipped to Hawaii first class many times, obviously prior to last fall,  and those packages always arrived in a reasonable time frame--4-6 days from mailing.  I hope this helps other sellers avoid this mess.


OMG, this is terrible! If you sold them on ebay, what did ebay give as the estimated delivery time?


----------



## Roro

whateve said:


> OMG, this is terrible! If you sold them on ebay, what did ebay give as the estimated delivery time?



Ebay's expected date was Friday May 13--this would have been reasonable before the barge.  I haven't heard from the buyer and I'm just waiting.  Thankfully, the sale wasn't for hundreds of dollars.  Hopefully the buyer will be willing to continue to wait.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> I've made money on American Girl. I have a lot of Playmobil. I haven't checked yet to see how well that sells.


I’m thinking of selling some AG on eBay. Does it sell….well? It’s all vintage. my girls are in their 30s now and between them they owned a lot of the dolls that I have stored for years. My 5 yr. old granddaughter plays with some of them now but she does not need as many as I saved.


----------



## lurkernomore

Roro said:


> I bought a handbag just this way last week.  The auction had no bids and four more days to run.  It was ending at a time when I knew I couldn't bid, so I just sent an offer to the seller.  It was over his starting price but, to me, lower than I thought it could go.  There were a number of watchers on the bag at the time.  The seller accepted my offer and it arrived yesterday.  So, the offer itself is not suspicious.  I wonder about the zero feedback (I know we were all 'zeroes' at one time) so I would suggest you check when those potential buyers became members.  If it they were members for a while, months or years, I would take the offer.  If they joined the day they made the offer, I might wait.  That's just me. Hope this helps.



Thank you for the advice...I only started selling in November (all from my personal collection), and honestly, there is a huge learning curve The item did sell....I did not think to reach out to the sellers who made offers


----------



## lurkernomore

Roro said:


> This is just a rant--not about eBay in particular, but about the USPS.  I sold a pair of earrings on Sunday May 8 and mailed them on Monday May 9.  They have not been scanned since the following day.  I live in a Philadelphia suburb and the package was going to Hawaii.  I opened a 'missing mail' case and was called last night by someone from Consumer Affairs (long story how it got to that point, all involving no response from USPS).  It seems that, since last fall, all first class packages going from the mainland to Hawaii ( and other US possessions in the Pacific) go by BARGE.  No first class mail will be flown to those destinations, only Priority.  Now I understand why I see some sellers on eBay won't ship to Hawaii.  Time frame for this method:  4-6 weeks.  If I had known this, I wouldn't have shipped this way.  I have shipped to Hawaii first class many times, obviously prior to last fall,  and those packages always arrived in a reasonable time frame--4-6 days from mailing.  I hope this helps other sellers avoid this mess.


Part of my new selling learning curve has been the Post Office...I bring boxes of items I have sold on ebay (purses, wristlets, and Fisher Price Little People...so nothing crazy)  to my local post office and they do not help me....just say things like "wrong postage" (ebay printed labels) or "wrong box"...I started going to a local Postal Center and they walk me through everything...the best way to ship and best options overall...do you have a Postal Center near by? I know it doesn't help you with your earring sale...
I am currently waiting on reimbursement for three voided ebay printed postal labels...sigh


----------



## lurkernomore

MAGJES said:


> I’m thinking of selling some AG on eBay. Does it sell….well? It’s all vintage. my girls are in their 30s now and between them they owned a lot of the dolls that I have stored for years. My 5 yr. old granddaughter plays with some of them now but she does not need as many as I saved.


 Hi, I don't have AG dolls...but I am pleasantly shocked at how well my Vintage Fisher Price Little People are selling (dropped off my 3rd box today to be mailed, and I have one listed now with bids)...maybe check completed listings for an idea of what they are selling for?


----------



## whateve

MAGJES said:


> I’m thinking of selling some AG on eBay. Does it sell….well? It’s all vintage. my girls are in their 30s now and between them they owned a lot of the dolls that I have stored for years. My 5 yr. old granddaughter plays with some of them now but she does not need as many as I saved.


It depends. Most of what I sold was 10 years ago. What sells best are things they don't make anymore. Many items sold over retail. I sold clothes, a bit of furniture, and several accessories, like the typewriter and dishes. I don't remember what I did with the dolls. I can't remember if they didn't sell and I donated them. I don't have them. Now I just have a few odds and ends listed. I have the violin and flute but since they still make them, they aren't moving.


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> Part of my new selling learning curve has been the Post Office...I bring boxes of items I have sold on ebay (purses, wristlets, and Fisher Price Little People...so nothing crazy)  to my local post office and they do not help me....just say things like "wrong postage" (ebay printed labels) or "wrong box"...I started going to a local Postal Center and they walk me through everything...the best way to ship and best options overall...do you have a Postal Center near by? I know it doesn't help you with your earring sale...
> I am currently waiting on reimbursement for three voided ebay printed postal labels...sigh


If you get a postal scale, you will save a lot of money on postage by doing it yourself at home. Ebay gives you a shipping discount if you buy your postage from them. You can arrange to have the packages picked up from your home. I wouldn't still be selling if I had to go to the post office.

When I first started selling on ebay, I sold some scarves and charged the buyers only a few dollars for shipping, because that is what other sellers were doing. I took them to the post office and they convinced me I needed to ship them in flat rate envelopes, which cost around $7 at the time. They didn't tell me about first class package rates, which are much cheaper and what you can use for your wristlets and Little People. 

I believe you pay extra for delivery confirmation if you buy your postage in person versus buying online.


----------



## MAGJES

whateve said:


> It depends. Most of what I sold was 10 years ago. What sells best are things they don't make anymore. Many items sold over retail. I sold clothes, a bit of furniture, and several accessories, like the typewriter and dishes. I don't remember what I did with the dolls. I can't remember if they didn't sell and I donated them. I don't have them. Now I just have a few odds and ends listed. I have the violin and flute but since they still make them, they aren't moving.


Thanks for the info. When I first pulled them out of storage I had to google certain items so that i could remember which doll that went with and remember seeing on ebay some outfit that I had that was like $150. I didn’t look further to see if stuff sold though.


----------



## cjallinder

BEWARE ebay seller japan_store2020 !

I recently purchased a Celine bag from ebay seller japan_store2020 and paid immediately. They contacted me 24 hrs later saying "the item is damaged and cannot be shipped. Do you want to cancel? If you cancel, we will refund you immediately." 

I told them I didn't want to cancel, I wanted the item I paid for. I asked how the item was damaged. They said "The inside is damaged, which is not visible in the image. After long-term storage, mold will form inside the bag and it is not ready for use as a bag. Due to its incomplete condition, it cannot be shipped as it is."

The original listing pictures clearly show there is no damage or mold on the item. Also, it is not a vintage bag. It is a current collection bag, so I would not expect any mold from storage. 

So the listing was fraudulent and they either never had the bag to begin with or they realized they could make more money and are planning to relist it.

I have reported the seller to ebay and left negative feedback. 

They had 100% positive feedback from hundreds of sales. However I did review that feedback after this issue and see "positive" feedback stating they had done this exact thing to other buyers. 

I will not be canceling my order because I'm not the one wanting this transaction to end. They are pressuring me to cancel so they can not have any consequences for their fraud.


----------



## verychic555

cjallinder said:


> BEWARE ebay seller japan_store2020 !
> 
> I recently purchased a Celine bag from ebay seller japan_store2020 and paid immediately. They contacted me 24 hrs later saying "the item is damaged and cannot be shipped. Do you want to cancel? If you cancel, we will refund you immediately."
> 
> I told them I didn't want to cancel, I wanted the item I paid for. I asked how the item was damaged. They said "The inside is damaged, which is not visible in the image. After long-term storage, mold will form inside the bag and it is not ready for use as a bag. Due to its incomplete condition, it cannot be shipped as it is."
> 
> The original listing pictures clearly show there is no damage or mold on the item. Also, it is not a vintage bag. It is a current collection bag, so I would not expect any mold from storage.
> 
> So the listing was fraudulent and they either never had the bag to begin with or they realized they could make more money and are planning to relist it.
> 
> I have reported the seller to ebay and left negative feedback.
> 
> They had 100% positive feedback from hundreds of sales. However I did review that feedback after this issue and see "positive" feedback stating they had done this exact thing to other buyers.
> 
> I will not be canceling my order because I'm not the one wanting this transaction to end. They are pressuring me to cancel so they can not have any consequences for their fraud.


I’m not an expert but if I were you I’d just get my money. A very similar things happened to me a few weeks ago. I even posted a question about it here on the eBay forum. I bought a perfume from eBay and paid immediately. The seller left me positive feedback. Waited several days for the perfume to be shipped, but even after this long wait nothing was shipped. Then I got a msg from the seller that the item was broken and they cancelled the order and refunded my money. What was weird is that on the listing they said buyer asked to cancel, which I never did.  I thought maybe they assumed I would want to cancel because the item was broken. Anyways, I didn’t think much of it until the item was relisted a couple of days later for $6 more!!!! I couldn’t understand why the seller did this. Part of me was angry and I wanted to confront him and file a complaint to eBay. the other part of me was glad that I got my money back. I don’t know why the seller did this. Was it for a $6 more? Did he want to ship it then realized the warehouse has problems/delays and didn’t want to risk negative feedback? I don’t know. I decided not to confront him because if he was lying and just wanted to slight increase in price, then God knows what he will do with the item if he is forced to sell it to me, like damage or delay or come up with something as “revenge” if I inform eBay.  I know how disappointed you are, but if you get a refund you can buy something else. Some things are not meant to be and it’s ok.Good luck


----------



## cjallinder

verychic555 said:


> I’m not an expert but if I were you I’d just get my money. A very similar things happened to me a few weeks ago. I even posted a question about it here on the eBay forum. I bought a perfume from eBay and paid immediately. The seller left me positive feedback. Waited several days for the perfume to be shipped, but even after this long wait nothing was shipped. Then I got a msg from the seller that the item was broken and they cancelled the order and refunded my money. What was weird is that on the listing they said buyer asked to cancel, which I never did.  I thought maybe they assumed I would want to cancel because the item was broken. Anyways, I didn’t think much of it until the item was relisted a couple of days later for $6 more!!!! I couldn’t understand why the seller did this. Part of me was angry and I wanted to confront him and file a complaint to eBay. the other part of me was glad that I got my money back. I don’t know why the seller did this. Was it for a $6 more? Did he want to ship it then realized the warehouse has problems/delays and didn’t want to risk negative feedback? I don’t know. I decided not to confront him because if he was lying and just wanted to slight increase in price, then God knows what he will do with the item if he is forced to sell it to me, like damage or delay or come up with something as “revenge” if I inform eBay.  I know how disappointed you are, but if you get a refund you can buy something else. Some things are not meant to be and it’s ok.Good luck



Thanks for your advice. Sorry that happened to you. I will eventually get a refund from ebay once the item never arrives. After the 'expected delivery date' I can request a refund from ebay without canceling the order.

If I cancel the order the seller gets off with no consequences because it looks like it was my decision to back out of the transaction. 

I paid around $500 for the bag and they have relisted it already for $1,800. That's more than it would cost to buy it new directly from Celine. 

So I know I'll never get the bag I paid for. Ebay can't force them to ship an item. All I want is for there to be some consequences for their fraudulent selling practices. And I'll eventually get my refund.


----------



## verychic555

cjallinder said:


> Thanks for your advice. Sorry that happened to you. I will eventually get a refund from ebay once the item never arrives. After the 'expected delivery date' I can request a refund from ebay without canceling the order.
> 
> If I cancel the order the seller gets off with no consequences because it looks like it was my decision to back out of the transaction.
> 
> I paid around $500 for the bag and they have relisted it already for $1,800. That's more than it would cost to buy it new directly from Celine.
> 
> So I know I'll never get the bag I paid for. Ebay can't force them to ship an item. All I want is for there to be some consequences for their fraudulent selling practices. And I'll eventually get my refund.


I see your point. It does seem that the seller wanted more money in your case. Good luck to you.


----------



## BeenBurned

cjallinder said:


> BEWARE ebay seller japan_store2020 !
> 
> I recently purchased a Celine bag from ebay seller japan_store2020 and paid immediately. They contacted me 24 hrs later saying "the item is damaged and cannot be shipped. Do you want to cancel? If you cancel, we will refund you immediately."
> 
> I told them I didn't want to cancel, I wanted the item I paid for. I asked how the item was damaged. They said "The inside is damaged, which is not visible in the image. After long-term storage, mold will form inside the bag and it is not ready for use as a bag. Due to its incomplete condition, it cannot be shipped as it is."
> 
> The original listing pictures clearly show there is no damage or mold on the item. Also, it is not a vintage bag. It is a current collection bag, so I would not expect any mold from storage.
> 
> So the listing was fraudulent and they either never had the bag to begin with or they realized they could make more money and are planning to relist it.
> 
> I have reported the seller to ebay and left negative feedback.
> 
> They had 100% positive feedback from hundreds of sales. However I did review that feedback after this issue and see "positive" feedback stating they had done this exact thing to other buyers.
> 
> I will not be canceling my order because I'm not the one wanting this transaction to end. They are pressuring me to cancel so they can not have any consequences for their fraud.





verychic555 said:


> I’m not an expert but if I were you I’d just get my money. A very similar things happened to me a few weeks ago. I even posted a question about it here on the eBay forum. I bought a perfume from eBay and paid immediately. The seller left me positive feedback. Waited several days for the perfume to be shipped, but even after this long wait nothing was shipped. Then I got a msg from the seller that the item was broken and they cancelled the order and refunded my money. What was weird is that on the listing they said buyer asked to cancel, which I never did.  I thought maybe they assumed I would want to cancel because the item was broken. Anyways, I didn’t think much of it until the item was relisted a couple of days later for $6 more!!!! I couldn’t understand why the seller did this. Part of me was angry and I wanted to confront him and file a complaint to eBay. the other part of me was glad that I got my money back. I don’t know why the seller did this. Was it for a $6 more? Did he want to ship it then realized the warehouse has problems/delays and didn’t want to risk negative feedback? I don’t know. I decided not to confront him because if he was lying and just wanted to slight increase in price, then God knows what he will do with the item if he is forced to sell it to me, like damage or delay or come up with something as “revenge” if I inform eBay.  I know how disappointed you are, but if you get a refund you can buy something else. Some things are not meant to be and it’s ok.Good luck





cjallinder said:


> Thanks for your advice. Sorry that happened to you. I will eventually get a refund from ebay once the item never arrives. After the 'expected delivery date' I can request a refund from ebay without canceling the order.
> 
> If I cancel the order the seller gets off with no consequences because it looks like it was my decision to back out of the transaction.
> 
> I paid around $500 for the bag and they have relisted it already for $1,800. That's more than it would cost to buy it new directly from Celine.
> 
> So I know I'll never get the bag I paid for. Ebay can't force them to ship an item. All I want is for there to be some consequences for their fraudulent selling practices. And I'll eventually get my refund.


When a seller cancels and lies by saying that the buyer requested it, he's doing that in order to avoid a ding on their account. 

@verychic555 - you should report the seller: 





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




Choose: The seller has violated one of eBay’s policies
Next page choose: Other and fill in the blank that the seller canceled the sale, lied that buyer requested and relisted the item for more money. 

@cjallinder
If the seller cancels and chooses either lost or broken or out of stock, that's a ding on his account. If he lies and blames you, you should report also. 

Too many sellers claim that the buyers requested cancellation in order to avoid dings. Multiple dings can cost them their accounts and if they cancel and lie, they earn those dings.

But unless they're reported, ebay has no way of knowing and cannot take action.


----------



## Echoes

If it was $5.00, I might agree.  Maybe even $50.00

No more though.  It's a battle where the best you can do is a draw and the odds of that are less then even.  Seller can send a $2.00 trinket to a store in your zip code, add tracking and use it as 'proof of delivery'.  You have virtually no chance of proving otherwise.

Even if they don't do that, there are other games they can play to drag the process out.

Reporting listings accomplishes exactly nothing.


----------



## whateve

Echoes said:


> If it was $5.00, I might agree.  Maybe even $50.00
> 
> No more though.  It's a battle where the best you can do is a draw and the odds of that are less then even.  Seller can send a $2.00 trinket to a store in your zip code, add tracking and use it as 'proof of delivery'.  You have virtually no chance of proving otherwise.
> 
> Even if they don't do that, there are other games they can play to drag the process out.
> 
> Reporting listings accomplishes exactly nothing.


This isn't true anymore. The post office can tell exactly where the delivery scan took place. They can also look at the address label and see what it says. If you can give this information to ebay, I believe you could win an INR case.


----------



## nicole0612

whateve said:


> This isn't true anymore. The post office can tell exactly where the delivery scan took place. They can also look at the address label and see what it says. If you can give this information to ebay, I believe you could win an INR case.


This is accurate in my experience. I had an item that showed it was delivered, but was not at my house or with my neighbors. They were able to look up the gps coordinates where the delivery was scanned and I was refunded when it was not shown to be delivered to my address.


----------



## Monera

Hi all, I got a Bayswater from eBay... The picture of the interior was hard to see but the seller wrote in the description that it was suede-lined. Now that I've received the bag, it's clearly a fabric lined bag. It was an auction and I got so into the bidding that I didn't ask more questions as I should have! In total I paid $475.

The seller's policy is no returns but I'm thinking of asking for a partial refund -- I wouldn't have bid what I did if I knew it was a fabric-lined bag, although I still like the bag and want to keep it. Do you think I have a valid "case" and it's worth asking? If so, how much of a refund would you ask for? Or should I just be happy with my bag and move on?


----------



## whateve

Monera said:


> Hi all, I got a Bayswater from eBay... The picture of the interior was hard to see but the seller wrote in the description that it was suede-lined. Now that I've received the bag, it's clearly a fabric lined bag. It was an auction and I got so into the bidding that I didn't ask more questions as I should have! In total I paid $475.
> 
> The seller's policy is no returns but I'm thinking of asking for a partial refund -- I wouldn't have bid what I did if I knew it was a fabric-lined bag, although I still like the bag and want to keep it. Do you think I have a valid "case" and it's worth asking? If so, how much of a refund would you ask for? Or should I just be happy with my bag and move on?


You definitely have a case. If you can open a case for not as described, the seller MIGHT offer you a partial refund. Then again, she could just accept the return or refuse the return, in which case you would have to escalate to ebay, and if you won, the only option would be to return for a full refund. Or you could contact the seller and explain the situation. She might be amenable to a partial refund so she doesn't have to deal with a return or an unhappy buyer. It depends on the seller. I had a seller who knew I liked the bag and only wanted a partial refuse to give me the partial but was willing to accept a return. Sometimes it helps to be honest and say exactly what you want; other times it backfires and it is best to be vague and see what the seller offers.


----------



## Monera

whateve said:


> You definitely have a case. If you can open a case for not as described, the seller MIGHT offer you a partial refund. Then again, she could just accept the return or refuse the return, in which case you would have to escalate to ebay, and if you won, the only option would be to return for a full refund. Or you could contact the seller and explain the situation. She might be amenable to a partial refund so she doesn't have to deal with a return or an unhappy buyer. It depends on the seller. I had a seller who knew I liked the bag and only wanted a partial refuse to give me the partial but was willing to accept a return. Sometimes it helps to be honest and say exactly what you want; other times it backfires and it is best to be vague and see what the seller offers.


Yeah I definitely don't want to return the bag, it was shipped internationally and also I genuinely like it, just not the price I paid for it. Now I noticed the seller already has a low-ish rating (96%) so maybe will try to avoid getting rated down. I will try the Not As Described. Since the seller claims to not accept returns, hopefully that won't be the first thing she jumps to. If it is, do you know if I can back out of the return?


----------



## whateve

Monera said:


> Yeah I definitely don't want to return the bag, it was shipped internationally and also I genuinely like it, just not the price I paid for it. Now I noticed the seller already has a low-ish rating (96%) so maybe will try to avoid getting rated down. I will try the Not As Described. Since the seller claims to not accept returns, hopefully that won't be the first thing she jumps to. If it is, do you know if I can back out of the return?


It is easy to back out of the return. Just don't ship. If you don't ship by a certain date, the return request is automatically closed.


----------



## BeenBurned

Monera said:


> Hi all, I got a Bayswater from eBay... The picture of the interior was hard to see but the seller wrote in the description that it was suede-lined. Now that I've received the bag, it's clearly a fabric lined bag. It was an auction and I got so into the bidding that I didn't ask more questions as I should have! In total I paid $475.
> 
> The seller's policy is no returns but I'm thinking of asking for a partial refund -- I wouldn't have bid what I did if I knew it was a fabric-lined bag, although I still like the bag and want to keep it. Do you think I have a valid "case" and it's worth asking? If so, how much of a refund would you ask for? Or should I just be happy with my bag and move on?





whateve said:


> You definitely have a case. If you can open a case for not as described, the seller MIGHT offer you a partial refund. Then again, she could just accept the return or refuse the return, in which case you would have to escalate to ebay, and if you won, the only option would be to return for a full refund. Or you could contact the seller and explain the situation. She might be amenable to a partial refund so she doesn't have to deal with a return or an unhappy buyer. It depends on the seller. I had a seller who knew I liked the bag and only wanted a partial refuse to give me the partial but was willing to accept a return. Sometimes it helps to be honest and say exactly what you want; other times it backfires and it is best to be vague and see what the seller offers.





Monera said:


> Yeah I definitely don't want to return the bag, it was shipped internationally and also I genuinely like it, just not the price I paid for it. Now I noticed the seller already has a low-ish rating (96%) so maybe will try to avoid getting rated down. I will try the Not As Described. Since the seller claims to not accept returns, hop
> efully that won't be the first thing she jumps to. If it is, do you know if I can back out of the return?


A seller's "no return" policy is out the window when an item isn't as described. 

And when a NAD (not as described) dispute is open, the seller has 3 options: 
1) Accept the return and pay return shipping
2) Issue a full refund without requiring a return
3) Offer a partial refund, which if you accept, they issue.

If the seller doesn't respond to the dispute or if she continues to deny the return, you can escalate the dispute. (There's a timeframe by which the seller must respond. You should escalate after that date.)

Once escalated, ebay will close the dispute in your favor, usually refunding your full payment and not requiring the return. They figure that if the seller wants the item, they would respond and the non-response implies that the seller doesn't want the item.


----------



## Estanteco

Hello everyone,

I‘d like to sell a Hermès scarf, which is in perfect condition … but the corner of the box is damaged (and also the side). I glued the corner, but it‘s not ideal (especially if the buyer wants to give the scarf as a gift). Would you declare in the listing that there‘s no box (and send it without) or refer to and photograph a damaged box?
How much lower do you think the price should be in that case?
I don’t want an unhappy buyer!
I’m wary of buying a potentially fake box to accompany my authentic scarf.
Sorry, I know it’s a trivial question, but I’m not sure what to do!
Thank you for your guidance (I‘m new to selling)


----------



## GoStanford

Estanteco said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I‘d like to sell a Hermès scarf, which is in perfect condition … but the corner of the box is damaged (and also the side). I glued the corner, but it‘s not ideal (especially if the buyer wants to give the scarf as a gift). Would you declare in the listing that there‘s no box (and send it without) or refer to and photograph a damaged box?
> How much lower do you think the price should be in that case?
> I don’t want an unhappy buyer!
> I’m wary of buying a potentially fake box to accompany my authentic scarf.
> Sorry, I know it’s a trivial question, but I’m not sure what to do!
> Thank you for your guidance (I‘m new to selling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525440


I’ll just share what I would prefer as a buyer.  I am not particular about boxes as I view them mainly as protection for the item, and I don’t display them.  I think photographing the box you have and being clear about its condition will be fine.  If the scarf is a desirable design, I think there will be buyers who won’t mind the condition of the box.  Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Estanteco

Thank you, very kind of you to reply


----------



## GoStanford

Estanteco said:


> Thank you, very kind of you to reply


I realize I didn’t address the question about pricing.  You might ask in the Hermes scarf threads.  I personally don’t factor the box into scarf pricing when I buy, but I’m sure some buyers do.  Good luck!


----------



## Estanteco

Thank you. Yes, the pricing is a mystery to me!


----------



## BeenBurned

Estanteco said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I‘d like to sell a Hermès scarf, which is in perfect condition … but the corner of the box is damaged (and also the side). I glued the corner, but it‘s not ideal (especially if the buyer wants to give the scarf as a gift). Would you declare in the listing that there‘s no box (and send it without) or refer to and photograph a damaged box?
> How much lower do you think the price should be in that case?
> I don’t want an unhappy buyer!
> I’m wary of buying a potentially fake box to accompany my authentic scarf.
> Sorry, I know it’s a trivial question, but I’m not sure what to do!
> Thank you for your guidance (I‘m new to selling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525440


I'd include the box, describe the damage and (IMO) most important, take a much clearer and more definitive picture of the damaged box. The picture shown is way too blurry for a potential buyer to know how damaged it is.


----------



## Estanteco

Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it.
Yes, you’re totally right, excuse me please. I should have taken another photo.
Of course I‘ll take better pictures for the listing.


----------



## Roro

Just found this thread on the second page of the 'General Shopping' forum.  Responding to bump it.  I wonder if there were no responses for a month because people couldn't find it.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

Roro said:


> Just found this thread on the second page of the 'General Shopping' forum.  Responding to bump it.  I wonder if there were no responses for a month because people couldn't find it.



I created two of my own questions in "General Shopping" as I couldn't find the place, I assumed everyone was congregating. Contrary to another answer to my post NO it wasn't easy to find and btw which isn't super helpful to say when someone is asking for help. I appreciate the help littlerock and Roro thanks for the suggestion to bump it. I know the Ebay section can slow down at times but is super valuable --


----------



## Roro

Thank you, Mods!  This is now pinned at the top of General Shopping! No more page 2 for us!!!


----------



## whateve

Have you seen this new thing - "show original title"? I created a listing the other day and realized I had made a mistake in the title. I had put measurements and one of them was wrong. I edited my title to show the correct measurements. On my listing page it shows correct but when I click on the listing, it shows the original title; if I click on "show original title" it shows the correct title. It's like a SNAD just waiting to happen.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Have you seen this new thing - "show original title"? I created a listing the other day and realized I had made a mistake in the title. I had put measurements and one of them was wrong. I edited my title to show the correct measurements. On my listing page it shows correct but when I click on the listing, it shows the original title; if I click on "show original title" it shows the correct title. It's like a SNAD just waiting to happen.


Which is the one that shows when doing an organic search?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Which is the one that shows when doing an organic search?


It has the right title in the search results but once you click on it you see the wrong title.


----------



## mandible

Hello, I bought a Dior "Hardcore" bag from a private seller on eBay. I was only able to open it after about a month (I know I should have done it sooner). I didn't question the authenticity of the bag when I was buying but when I opened it was clear that it was not authentic. I have contacted the seller and provided a detailed report on why I think it is fake with comparison pictures to authentic Dior Hardcore bags from online reselling platforms and second hand retailers such as Vestiaire, The RealReal and Fashionphile. When the seller responded though, they still insisted it was authentic even with major tell-tale signs of it being fake (awful Dior tag, serial number that makes no sense etc). What can I do? I'm in the UK as is the seller so I can issue a chargeback with my bank as a last resort since I know I am entitled to a refund by law. But before I do that, should I get it professionally authenticated just in case? What service should I use? I was considering LegitGrails authentication service since it's cheaper ($15) and provides an authenticity certificate I can use as proof.

If you're curious about the bag you can check my post history as I posted photos of it on the Authenticate This Dior thread.


----------



## Wilx

Is this topic meant only for eBay-related questions or I can ask here about other selling sites too?


----------



## lucydee

Hello All, 
I hope someone can calm my fears.  I listed an item on ebay last night and got a bid today from a buyer who has 0 feedback and just joined ebay today Sept 8th.  The listing ends on Monday evening.  I am already suspicious as in the past when I sold on ebay, I got burned so many times by zero feedback buyers.  They don't pay and then I have to relist the item again.  Its a complete waste of time and ebay never really penalized the buyer who placed the bid and did not pay.  What should I do?  I am worried.  Should I be concerned and contact the bidder or just calm down?


----------



## whateve

lucydee said:


> Hello All,
> I hope someone can calm my fears.  I listed an item on ebay last night and got a bid today from a buyer who has 0 feedback and just joined ebay today Sept 8th.  The listing ends on Monday evening.  I am already suspicious as in the past when I sold on ebay, I got burned so many times by zero feedback buyers.  They don't pay and then I have to relist the item again.  Its a complete waste of time and ebay never really penalized the buyer who placed the bid and did not pay.  What should I do?  I am worried.  Should I be concerned and contact the bidder or just calm down?


Calm down. You may get other bidders. If you do, maybe one of the other bidders will win. If your first bidder wins and doesn't pay, you can always send a second chance offer to the next highest bidder. If no one else bids, you haven't really lost anything, even if she never pays, because if no one bid, you'd have to relist anyway.


----------



## BeenBurned

lucydee said:


> Hello All,
> I hope someone can calm my fears.  I listed an item on ebay last night and got a bid today from a buyer who has 0 feedback and just joined ebay today Sept 8th.  The listing ends on Monday evening.  I am already suspicious as in the past when I sold on ebay, I got burned so many times by zero feedback buyers.  They don't pay and then I have to relist the item again.  Its a complete waste of time and ebay never really penalized the buyer who placed the bid and did not pay.  What should I do?  I am worried.  Should I be concerned and contact the bidder or just calm down?





whateve said:


> Calm down. You may get other bidders. If you do, maybe one of the other bidders will win. If your first bidder wins and doesn't pay, you can always send a second chance offer to the next highest bidder. If no one else bids, you haven't really lost anything, even if she never pays, because if no one bid, you'd have to relist anyway.


To add to what @whateve posted, I have a few more comments. 

1. Often, a 0-feedback newbie will have opened an account because they found that you have what they're looking for. 
2. Except for a few (very few) non-payers, I've had no problems with newbies. Most issues are with established and experienced members who know the ins and outs and use them to their own advantage. 
3. Generally, unless an item is a high-interest/high-demand item, it's probably better to list as fixed price rather than auction. Auctions rarely have the bidding wars of days-gone-by and often, the winning bid is the opening bid. 
4. If you list as FP (fixed price) with IPR (immediate payment required), an item isn't sold until the payment is made. (So if 2 buyers purchase the item at the same time, the one with the faster fingers will win it.)
5. The thing to watch out for with brand new users is that if you're a new seller, they might try to take advantage of you. They ask for your number to text them and will send you a fake payment notice (outside of ebay) hoping you'll be fooled. ONLY complete transactions through ebay. There's never any reason for anyone to text you.


----------



## lulilu

This may not be the case anymore, as I haven't been on ebay in forever, but I have seen people put in their descriptions that they do not accept bids from members with a record of 5 or more purchases unless that person contacts them first.
(Sorry that you already posted the item for sale.  I hate when people say "you should have...."  But in future listings you might consider it if it makes you really nervous.)


----------



## BeenBurned

lulilu said:


> This may not be the case anymore, as I haven't been on ebay in forever, but I have seen people put in their descriptions that they do not accept bids from members with a record of 5 or more purchases unless that person contacts them first.
> (Sorry that you already posted the item for sale.  I hate when people say "you should have...."  But in future listings you might consider it if it makes you really nervous.)


They can put whatever they want into the descriptions but those requirements are unenforceable.


----------



## lulilu

BeenBurned said:


> They can put whatever they want into the descriptions but those requirements are unenforceable.


ah. ok.


----------



## lucydee

Good Morning All, Happy Friday!
Thank  you all for your feedback!  It is greatly appreciated!
This gets stranger and stranger.  Last night before bedtime, I looked at my listing on ebay and I noticed there is that only bidder but now instead of 0 it shows 1 next to their feedback.  So I click on the feedback profile and see the person got a negative feedback that says:
SCAMMER!!!!!! Will send a FAKE email stating it has been paid when it hasn’t.
Now I am really concerned.  I spoke to my brother this morning and he suggested what I can do is let the auction run to it ends then simply tell this bidder with the negative feedback, sorry the item is not available anymore.  Unless someone else bids, I don't want to go through the bs of having to deal with a liar.  What do you think?


----------



## BeenBurned

lulilu said:


> This may not be the case anymore, as I haven't been on ebay in forever, but I have seen people put in their descriptions that they do not accept bids from members with a record of 5 or more purchases unless that person contacts them first.
> (Sorry that you already posted the item for sale.  I hate when people say "you should have...."  But in future listings you might consider it if it makes you really nervous.)





BeenBurned said:


> They can put whatever they want into the descriptions but those requirements are unenforceable.


See *red* below. 

Correction: There are some settings sellers can put into their listings which are enforceable.  But these requirements have to be set within the seller's preferences in their account. Just stating in a listing's description can't be enforced and if the seller refuses a sale, they are putting their account at risk. 

They can't block newbies.
They can't require contact before allowing a bid. 

They can set buyer requirements to exclude buyers who:

Have a delivery address in countries you don’t want to ship to
Have a history of canceled orders because they didn't pay
*They can restrict buyers who've purchased x-number of items within a certain number of days. (I have that restriction set to limit it to buyers with a feedback score of 5 but they can limit any buyer if they don't set the restriction.)* 






						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

lucydee said:


> Good Morning All, Happy Friday!
> Thank  you all for your feedback!  It is greatly appreciated!
> This gets stranger and stranger.  Last night before bedtime, I looked at my listing on ebay and I noticed there is that only bidder but now instead of 0 it shows 1 next to their feedback.  So I click on the feedback profile and see the person got a negative feedback that says:
> SCAMMER!!!!!! Will send a FAKE email stating it has been paid when it hasn’t.
> Now I am really concerned.  I spoke to my brother this morning and he suggested what I can do is let the auction run to it ends then simply tell this bidder with the negative feedback, sorry the item is not available anymore.  Unless someone else bids, I don't want to go through the bs of having to deal with a liar.  What do you think?


You can cancel the bid and add the ID to your BBL if you'd like, but if I were the seller, I'd probably let it run.  If after the auction ends, wait 4 days to see if payment is made (through ebay - not email), go to the transaction and cancel for nonpayment. 

Do not end the auction or you'll be charged a FVF on the amount of the sale as if you sold it. (When a seller ends an auction with bid(s) early, ebay assumes you're taking the sale off-site to save fees and as a consequence, they charge FVF anyway. So instead, cancel the bid.)

As long as you keep it all through ebay, you won't be scammed. You may lose or waste time if the buyer is a non-payer but you can't be scammed without making a mistake and buying into a lie. 

If you decide to let it run to see if the bidder is going to pay, come back if there are questions.


----------



## lucydee

Thanks BeenBurned!
Question, how do I cancel a bid?  I have tried going to the bid but cancel is not an option.  It says edit.
I haven't been on ebay since last year so I forgot how to do this.  Any instructions you can provide?


----------



## BeenBurned

lucydee said:


> Thanks BeenBurned!
> Question, how do I cancel a bid?  I have tried going to the bid but cancel is not an option.  It says edit.
> I haven't been on ebay since last year so I forgot how to do this.  Any instructions you can provide?








						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




And be sure to add the ID to your BBL:





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				




Scammers have or open more IDs than Frank Perdue has chickens so you may get more problem buyers.


----------



## lucydee

BeenBurned said:


> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And be sure to add the ID to your BBL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scammers have or open more IDs than Frank Perdue has chickens so you may get more problem buyers.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## whateve

lucydee said:


> Good Morning All, Happy Friday!
> Thank  you all for your feedback!  It is greatly appreciated!
> This gets stranger and stranger.  Last night before bedtime, I looked at my listing on ebay and I noticed there is that only bidder but now instead of 0 it shows 1 next to their feedback.  So I click on the feedback profile and see the person got a negative feedback that says:
> SCAMMER!!!!!! Will send a FAKE email stating it has been paid when it hasn’t.
> Now I am really concerned.  I spoke to my brother this morning and he suggested what I can do is let the auction run to it ends then simply tell this bidder with the negative feedback, sorry the item is not available anymore.  Unless someone else bids, I don't want to go through the bs of having to deal with a liar.  What do you think?


When did they change it so sellers can leave negative feedback?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> When did they change it so sellers can leave negative feedback?


What makes you think sellers can leave negs?

ETA: I just realized what was mentioned. 

It's a violation for a seller to leave a negative comment with a positive feedback and if it's reported, it will be removed and the seller will get a ding on their account for the feedback violation.


----------



## lucydee

The seller choose positive in the bullet but the comments say:
SCAMMER!!!!!! Will send a FAKE email stating it has been paid when it hasn’t.
That did not make sense to me why the seller choose positive bullet but the feedback is negative.
Well now I understand why.  Thank you for explaining sellers cannot choose negative.  I guess that is why seller choose positive but left negative comments about the buyer.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Hi all!
I posted about this in the LV forum but I know there’s so many knowledgeable people here that can give me tips. It’s not an eBay problem but involves PayPal and LV. Basically I bought a purse using PP credit (which I use often and pay off) - the bag was too small, I shipped it to their warehouse in New Jersey with the return label and it reached Jacksonville FL and was then sent back to me with no explanation, my shipping label covered up with a white label. I’m in Palm Beach County btw. 

I call LV, I tell them the story, they’re confused, I ask for a new label etc. I wait for the email but I had to call again to get it (and again tell them the weird story). I re-sent the bag and now LV is shipping the bag back to me, saying the hardware is scratched. I asked for pictures and they said we can’t get that for you - it’s in the     ”warehouse and we go by their decision”.
One Forum member suggested refusing delivery. I called PP to start a claim and she said maybe wait to inspect the bag to file a SNAD. What do you all think? This bag has been floating around with UPS since Sept. 17th minus the day I opened the box and sent it back!


----------



## BeenBurned

LVLoveaffair said:


> Hi all!
> I posted about this in the LV forum but I know there’s so many knowledgeable people here that can give me tips. It’s not an eBay problem but involves PayPal and LV. Basically I bought a purse using PP credit (which I use often and pay off) - the bag was too small, I shipped it to their warehouse in New Jersey with the return label and it reached Jacksonville FL and was then sent back to me with no explanation, my shipping label covered up with a white label. I’m in Palm Beach County btw.
> 
> I call LV, I tell them the story, they’re confused, I ask for a new label etc. I wait for the email but I had to call again to get it (and again tell them the weird story). I re-sent the bag and now LV is shipping the bag back to me, saying the hardware is scratched. I asked for pictures and they said we can’t get that for you - it’s in the     ”warehouse and we go by their decision”.
> One Forum member suggested refusing delivery. I called PP to start a claim and she said maybe wait to inspect the bag to file a SNAD. What do you all think? This bag has been floating around with UPS since Sept. 17th minus the day I opened the box and sent it back!


Your post seems to be lacking details.

Do NOT refuse delivery. They can interpret that to mean you don't want the bag or refund. (ALthough I know it's not ebay, on ebay, refusing delivery negates buyer protection.)

If I'm understanding correctly, you bought the bag directly from LV? 
Do you have to get authorization to return or is there a return shipping label in the original package and you can just return?
Was it their return label you shipped with and was returned without explanation? 
Is Jacksonville their "warehouse?"
How long between the time you received the too-small bag and when they received it and alleged damage? 
Can you take it to an LV store?


----------



## LVLoveaffair

BeenBurned said:


> Your post seems to be lacking details.
> 
> Do NOT refuse delivery. They can interpret that to mean you don't want the bag or refund. (ALthough I know it's not ebay, on ebay, refusing delivery negates buyer protection.)
> 
> If I'm understanding correctly, you bought the bag directly from LV?
> Do you have to get authorization to return or is there a return shipping label in the original package and you can just return?
> Was it their return label you shipped with and was returned without explanation?
> Is Jacksonville their "warehouse?"
> How long between the time you received the too-small bag and when they received it and alleged damage?
> Can you take it to an LV store?


So sorry for the lack of details! I purchased the bag online from the LV website using PP credit on 9/6. You can’t return in a boutique if you use PP. (I’ve tried once). I loved it but it was too small. I never carried the bag and it was in my closet in the shipping box until I returned it with the enclosed return label on 9/17. I tracked it and it went off the radar and ended up being delivered back to me. 
It ended up in Jacksonville in a UPS warehouse according to the label, never made its way to New Jersey where the warehouse is for LV. So someone there in Jax in the UPS place covered up my label and shipped it back to me. I called LV twice to get a return label, told them the whole weird story. The first rep never emailed the label but the second one did. Neither one had no idea what happened- they were as confused as I was! It looked like they might’ve opened the box in Jax so I opened it and saw the bag wasn’t stolen - I saw the ribbon, card and receipt envelope. I checked the interior for the tassel, strap, little cards etc. It looked fine.
I ripped all the exterior labels off and put the new return label on and taped the box up really well. The box didn’t look pretty but I did what UPS said to do. 
That was on 9/26. Oct. 3- I get an email from UPS saying a package is on its way! At first I thought it was fraudulent but I noticed LV in there. I called LV twice and they said their “warehouse” - which is in NJ inspected the bag and it was used. I argued politely and said I never used it etc AND it’s been in transit for almost two weeks! 9/17 - 10/2! 
I called PP a couple of days ago and they recommend filing a SNAD. I opened the box today and the bag had smudges on the hardware and tiny scratches plus the little card and ribbon were missing. Now it’s not a “full set” as they call it. They also took the receipt and replaced it with a form letter not mentioning any specific damage. They’re complaining I damaged the bag but they took things from the box and left smudges. I never saw those scratches either!


----------



## BeenBurned

LVLoveaffair said:


> So sorry for the lack of details! I purchased the bag online from the LV website using PP credit on 9/6. You can’t return in a boutique if you use PP. (I’ve tried once). I loved it but it was too small. I never carried the bag and it was in my closet in the shipping box until I returned it with the enclosed return label on 9/17. I tracked it and it went off the radar and ended up being delivered back to me.
> It ended up in Jacksonville in a UPS warehouse according to the label, never made its way to New Jersey where the warehouse is for LV. So someone there in Jax in the UPS place covered up my label and shipped it back to me. I called LV twice to get a return label, told them the whole weird story. The first rep never emailed the label but the second one did. Neither one had no idea what happened- they were as confused as I was! It looked like they might’ve opened the box in Jax so I opened it and saw the bag wasn’t stolen - I saw the ribbon, card and receipt envelope. I checked the interior for the tassel, strap, little cards etc. It looked fine.
> I ripped all the exterior labels off and put the new return label on and taped the box up really well. The box didn’t look pretty but I did what UPS said to do.
> That was on 9/26. Oct. 3- I get an email from UPS saying a package is on its way! At first I thought it was fraudulent but I noticed LV in there. I called LV twice and they said their “warehouse” - which is in NJ inspected the bag and it was used. I argued politely and said I never used it etc AND it’s been in transit for almost two weeks! 9/17 - 10/2!
> I called PP a couple of days ago and they recommend filing a SNAD. I opened the box today and the bag had smudges on the hardware and tiny scratches plus the little card and ribbon were missing. Now it’s not a “full set” as they call it. They also took the receipt and replaced it with a form letter not mentioning any specific damage. They’re complaining I damaged the bag but they took things from the box and left smudges. I never saw those scratches either!


I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. It sounds like a major F-up by LV or their warehouse. (Did the bag have smudges on the hardware when you received it? If not, that happened at their own NJ "warehouse." 

My recommendation is to work your way up the food chain by getting in touch with their corporate US office. (I don't carry LV and I don't know how difficult this might be.)



			https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/contact-us
		


Also, using social media to let them know what happened is often successful. Make it clear that you didn't send/return it in the same condition as it was when you received it back and that it was missing some of the "full set" items that you returned. (Are you sure they sent the same bag back?) They need to know that it was damaged by their warehouse people.



			https://twitter.com/louisvuitton
		









						Louis Vuitton
					

Louis Vuitton. 24,891,570 likes · 86,207 talking about this · 74,047 were here. Louis Vuitton: a world of elegance, inspiration and innovation.




					www.facebook.com
				




If worse comes to worst, file a chargeback with Paypal. 

Good luck.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

BeenBurned said:


> I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. It sounds like a major F-up by LV or their warehouse. (Did the bag have smudges on the hardware when you received it? If not, that happened at their own NJ "warehouse."
> 
> My recommendation is to work your way up the food chain by getting in touch with their corporate US office. (I don't carry LV and I don't know how difficult this might be.)
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/contact-us
> 
> 
> 
> Also, using social media to let them know what happened is often successful. Make it clear that you didn't send/return it in the same condition as it was when you received it back and that it was missing some of the "full set" items that you returned. (Are you sure they sent the same bag back?) They need to know that it was damaged by their warehouse people.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/louisvuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton. 24,891,570 likes · 86,207 talking about this · 74,047 were here. Louis Vuitton: a world of elegance, inspiration and innovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If worse comes to worst, file a chargeback with Paypal.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! I filed a SNAD. Oh well, I’ll probably be banned for life and I won’t do any online shopping with LV anymore. Too many disgruntled employees not paid enough I’m sure.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

LVLoveaffair said:


> Thanks! I filed a SNAD. Oh well, I’ll probably be banned for life and I won’t do any online shopping with LV anymore. Too many disgruntled employees not paid enough I’m sure.


The SNAD didn’t work. PayPal sided with the seller - and it was quickly with no evidence on their side. I called PP yesterday and the rep was very understanding but I checked today and no claim. I saw that “a case can’t be reopened”. I also saw that it was sided with the seller due to (me) altering or repairing the bag!! I think the rep was nice but they don’t want to go against a behemoth. Tails wagging between their legs….


----------



## BeenBurned

LVLoveaffair said:


> The SNAD didn’t work. PayPal sided with the seller - and it was quickly with no evidence on their side. I called PP yesterday and the rep was very understanding but I checked today and no claim. I saw that “a case can’t be reopened”. I also saw that it was sided with the seller due to (me) altering or repairing the bag!! I think the rep was nice but they don’t want to go against a behemoth. Tails wagging between their legs….


I'm so sorry. 

Was the paypal payment funded with a credit card? File a dispute with the card company.


----------



## whateve

Please tell me if this is possible, and if it is, how do I do it?

I have over 50 of a item. It is the kind of item that people would usually want several. Some people might want all of them (which is the way I currently have it listed.) They weigh about 3 ounces each. I can ship 4 of them in a padded envelope first class. Over that, the packaged weight is probably over a pound, then I have to switch to priority. I can fit about 25 in a small flat rate box. All of them will fit in a medium flat rate box. 

If I want to sell them in a multiple item listing in which people can select how many they want, is there any way to set up the shipping so it corresponds to these three shipping scenarios?


----------



## LOUIE13

I haven't sold an item since Ebay started managed payments.  I just sold a high dollar LV bag and it says my payment is on hold awaiting authentication.  I am not comfortable shipping a multi thousand dollar bag to some unknown authenticator before receiving my money.  Have any of you had issues?  Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

LOUIE13 said:


> I haven't sold an item since Ebay started managed payments.  I just sold a high dollar LV bag and it says my payment is on hold awaiting authentication.  I am not comfortable shipping a multi thousand dollar bag to some unknown authenticator before receiving my money.  Have any of you had issues?  Thanks


The authenticity guaranteed program isn't an option when selling items that are of the brands and price range that are part of the program. 

You're required to ship within your handling time as stated in your listing or else risk a ding to your account for late shipping and further hold on your funds. 

For sellers who haven't sold items in the last 90 days, you're considered to be a new seller and subject to your money being held. 

The buyer did pay for the item as shown in your account and you will get the money as long as the bag passes authentication and they account that the condition matches the listing.






						eBay Authenticity Guarantee for Handbags || eBay.com
					

Shop designer handbags and accessories with confidence—just look for the checkmark.




					pages.ebay.com


----------



## LOUIE13

BeenBurned said:


> The authenticity guaranteed program isn't an option when selling items that are of the brands and price range that are part of the program.
> 
> You're required to ship within your handling time as stated in your listing or else risk a ding to your account for late shipping and further hold on your funds.
> 
> For sellers who haven't sold items in the last 90 days, you're considered to be a new seller and subject to your money being held.
> 
> The buyer did pay for the item as shown in your account and you will get the money as long as the bag passes authentication and they account that the condition matches the listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay Authenticity Guarantee for Handbags || eBay.com
> 
> 
> Shop designer handbags and accessories with confidence—just look for the checkmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages.ebay.com


Thank you BeenBurned.  I understand but I was just asking if anyone has had issues with not receiving payment and it really bothers me that some unknown authenticating service is unboxing, touching my bag, re-boxing and shipping.


----------



## BeenBurned

LOUIE13 said:


> Thank you BeenBurned.  I understand but I was just asking if anyone has had issues with not receiving payment and it really bothers me that some unknown authenticating service is unboxing, touching my bag, re-boxing and shipping.


I haven't heard about people not getting paid when the authentication and forwarding of item has gone as it's supposed to go. 

I've heard complaints (more on the ebay community boards than on TPF) about items being denied for condition (even if authentic) and returned to sellers. I've heard of some returns to sellers being in condition other than how they were sent. Some were missing paperwork, tags, dust bags, etc. or were not as carefully wrapped in tissue as they should have been. 

When the complaints were posted, in those cases an ebay representative would instruct the seller to contact them to try to work it out. 

Although if I were a seller, I would be nervous, what I do believe is that the majority of transactions go smoothly.


----------



## Rockysmom

I think I’m done with eBay. I sold a John Hardy silver necklace. Buyer filed a not as described dispute because he said it was smaller than he thought. He bid 4 hours after I listed the item and never asked questions on size. I listed the length only. 
I’m pretty disgusted that anyone can file a not as described dispute to circumvent my no return policy and just because they don’t like it or have buyer’s remorse.


----------



## LOUIE13

BeenBurned said:


> I haven't heard about people not getting paid when the authentication and forwarding of item has gone as it's supposed to go.
> 
> I've heard complaints (more on the ebay community boards than on TPF) about items being denied for condition (even if authentic) and returned to sellers. I've heard of some returns to sellers being in condition other than how they were sent. Some were missing paperwork, tags, dust bags, etc. or were not as carefully wrapped in tissue as they should have been.
> 
> When the complaints were posted, in those cases an ebay representative would instruct the seller to contact them to try to work it out.
> 
> Although if I were a seller, I would be nervous, what I do believe is that the majority of transactions go smoothly.


It did go smoothly, I shipped it to the authenticator and when they confirmed it was authentic I received my payment that day.  What a relief


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rockysmom said:


> I think I’m done with eBay. I sold a John Hardy silver necklace. Buyer filed a not as described dispute because he said it was smaller than he thought. He bid 4 hours after I listed the item and never asked questions on size. I listed the length only.
> I’m pretty disgusted that anyone can file a not as described dispute to circumvent my no return policy and just because they don’t like it or have buyer’s remorse.


I hear you, I’m almost done too. Buyer behaviour right now is worse than I’ve ever known it. Recently I had a buyer who gave me positive feedback for shoes then 3 weeks later filed SNAD because they were ‘at least a size too small!!!’ Maybe her feet swelled??   It was an obvious change of mind and got around my no return policy as well.  

Now I’m dealing with ANOTHER non-payer. I’ve lost count of how many I’ve had in the last couple of months. 

Sadly I don’t think there are any answers for bad buyer behaviour.


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> I hear you, I’m almost done too. Buyer behaviour right now is worse than I’ve ever known it. Recently I had a buyer who gave me positive feedback for shoes then 3 weeks later filed SNAD because they were ‘at least a size too small!!!’ Maybe her feet swelled??   It was an obvious change of mind and got around my no return policy as well.
> 
> Now I’m dealing with ANOTHER non-payer. I’ve lost count of how many I’ve had in the last couple of months.
> 
> Sadly I don’t think there are any answers for bad buyer behaviour.


I only have a fraction of my things on ebay anymore. I don't have problems with buyers on other sites. It's because buyers know they can get away with it on ebay.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> I only have a fraction of my things on ebay anymore. I don't have problems with buyers on other sites. It's because buyers know they can get away with it on ebay.


Thanks for the encouragement - I definitely need to get out of my ebay selling "comfort zone". It's only my reluctance to try something new that's stopping me.
I remember when selling on ebay was actually kind of fun.


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks for the encouragement - I definitely need to get out of my ebay selling "comfort zone". It's only my reluctance to try something new that's stopping me.
> I remember when selling on ebay was actually kind of fun.


I resisted Poshmark especially for a long time because of all the social stuff. That is where I'm making most of my sales these days. I love the shipping label; I don't have to figure out how much shipping is going to cost and be stuck if it costs more than I charged. Also I can sell cheap items that wouldn't be worth it on ebay due to the shipping cost.


----------



## Straight-Laced

whateve said:


> *I resisted Poshmark especially for a long time because of all the social stuff.* That is where I'm making most of my sales these days. I love the shipping label; I don't have to figure out how much shipping is going to cost and be stuck if it costs more than I charged. Also I can sell cheap items that wouldn't be worth it on ebay due to the shipping cost.


Same to the bolded.
Thanks again. I've just now had another buyer not make payment.  Off to get myself acquainted with Poshmark


----------



## whateve

Straight-Laced said:


> Same to the bolded.
> Thanks again. I've just now had another buyer not make payment.  Off to get myself acquainted with Poshmark


Make sure you overprice your items because most people will want a discount.


----------



## Konicek007

Could anyone please give me an advice what to do?
I am in the UK.
im on EBay almost 20 years, 100% positive feedback, sold almost 3000 items in those years, mostly my own clothes- high street clothes, used items, private seller..
Anyway-
I sold  an item for £3 (!) plus postage of£2.50. 
Posted it next day by Royal Mail Large letter, which is not fully trackable but as item was pretty cheap value - I wasn’t worried.
Two days ago I received an email from EBay saying my money are on hold as buyer filled dispute saying Non Recognised transaction.
I immediately responded to the dispute by re-adding the postal reference number which only shows when item was posted but has not delivery confirmation as large letter and postmen never scan these letter anyway before delivered.
I also called en Ebay representative and they were not helpful, saying the buyer opened dispute outside of EBay probably with Paypal as he paid by paypal.
I sent very polite message to the buyer saying that I’m confused what is going on and if he did not receive the item, to wait a bit longer as we have constant postal strikes in here so many parcels are very delayed and he responded saying that he received the item already but Paypal send him some email that apparently he opened some investigation and there was £5.50 fee and he thinks it’s the transaction etc… 
I don’t know what he means, I can only think  maybe got some fake emails he clicked on and panicked and disputed my transaction which may had a similar value.
Anyway, I called Paypal too and they couldn’t help me.
I found out that I would lose the dispute as the postal reference number does not show delivery so I’m literally done.
plus I will have to pay the chargeback fee of £16.
Im so disappointed, it’s not about the £5.50 but the whole thing.
I am experienced seller and I did everything I could and I can’t understand why I’m penalised for this, it’s not even my fault.
Ebay is literally washing their hands of it, so is paypal.
It seems that everyone can open a dispute like this..
The buyer said in his message twice that he received the item, however this is not enough apparently as I got no deli confirmed even if the buyer said he got the item.
How this on earth can happen? I will be penalised to pay some ridiculous stupid  fee for something which is not even my fault!
and the buyer will get the item and refund..


----------



## BeenBurned

Konicek007 said:


> Could anyone please give me an advice what to do?
> I am in the UK.
> im on EBay almost 20 years, 100% positive feedback, sold almost 3000 items in those years, mostly my own clothes- high street clothes, used items, private seller..
> Anyway-
> I sold  an item for £3 (!) plus postage of£2.50.
> Posted it next day by Royal Mail Large letter, which is not fully trackable but as item was pretty cheap value - I wasn’t worried.
> Two days ago I received an email from EBay saying my money are on hold as buyer filled dispute saying Non Recognised transaction.
> I immediately responded to the dispute by re-adding the postal reference number which only shows when item was posted but has not delivery confirmation as large letter and postmen never scan these letter anyway before delivered.
> I also called en Ebay representative and they were not helpful, saying the buyer opened dispute outside of EBay probably with Paypal as he paid by paypal.
> I sent very polite message to the buyer saying that I’m confused what is going on and if he did not receive the item, to wait a bit longer as we have constant postal strikes in here so many parcels are very delayed and he responded saying that he received the item already but Paypal send him some email that apparently he opened some investigation and there was £5.50 fee and he thinks it’s the transaction etc…
> I don’t know what he means, I can only think  maybe got some fake emails he clicked on and panicked and disputed my transaction which may had a similar value.
> Anyway, I called Paypal too and they couldn’t help me.
> I found out that I would lose the dispute as the postal reference number does not show delivery so I’m literally done.
> plus I will have to pay the chargeback fee of £16.
> Im so disappointed, it’s not about the £5.50 but the whole thing.
> I am experienced seller and I did everything I could and I can’t understand why I’m penalised for this, it’s not even my fault.
> Ebay is literally washing their hands of it, so is paypal.
> It seems that everyone can open a dispute like this..
> The buyer said in his message twice that he received the item, however this is not enough apparently as I got no deli confirmed even if the buyer said he got the item.
> How this on earth can happen? I will be penalised to pay some ridiculous stupid  fee for something which is not even my fault!
> and the buyer will get the item and refund..


Ebay really needs to find a better way when items are paid for by c.c. If the buyer funded the payment with a credit card but used PP, the charge shows on the c.c. statement in a way that doesn't identify what it is. 

This is an example of how it shows on a c.c. bill and if you don't recall the purchase, it's easy to question it. Those numbers after "Ebay" are the transaction number but a buyer wouldn't know to go back to look at the order. 



And this is what I see when I go to my purchase on ebay. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





If buyers make many purchases and don't remember all of them or their prices, it's easy to mistakenly assume a hack. 

I see that you already went to the buyer but my suggestion would have been to go to the order and go to the "contact buyer" button. Send the buyer a message explaining that you received notice of a chargeback dispute and suspect that she may not realize that it's for "this item" (and include a link to the item she bought from you.

Let the buyer know that this is the item they bought from you and to please end the dispute. 

If you printed the shipping label through ebay, you can respond to the dispute that you shipped to the address on record and per buyer's messages, the buyer received the item. 

If you don't get anywhere with the outsourced CS, they're actual ebay employees who are very helpful if you go to their "ebay for business" on facebook. Send a PM. They'll verify your identity and you can explain what happened. They'll probably release your money fairly quickly.






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Konicek007

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay really needs to find a better way when items are paid for by c.c. If the buyer funded the payment with a credit card but used PP, the charge shows on the c.c. statement in a way that doesn't identify what it is.
> 
> This is an example of how it shows on a c.c. bill and if you don't recall the purchase, it's easy to question it. Those numbers after "Ebay" are the transaction number but a buyer wouldn't know to go back to look at the order.
> View attachment 5669934
> 
> 
> And this is what I see when I go to my purchase on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669941
> 
> 
> 
> If buyers make many purchases and don't remember all of them or their prices, it's easy to mistakenly assume a hack.
> 
> I see that you already went to the buyer but my suggestion would have been to go to the order and go to the "contact buyer" button. Send the buyer a message explaining that you received notice of a chargeback dispute and suspect that she may not realize that it's for "this item" (and include a link to the item she bought from you.
> 
> Let the buyer know that this is the item they bought from you and to please end the dispute.
> 
> If you printed the shipping label through ebay, you can respond to the dispute that you shipped to the address on record and per buyer's messages, the buyer received the item.
> 
> If you don't get anywhere with the outsourced CS, they're actual ebay employees who are very helpful if you go to their "ebay for business" on facebook. Send a PM. They'll verify your identity and you can explain what happened. They'll probably release your money fairly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Thank you.
I already messaged the buyer, I even suggested him that maybe another member of a household bought something without him knowing.
He admitted that item arrived and that he knows what item it was as I sent him an offer as he was watching the item And he accepted the offer.
He said that he was notif by Paypal that he opened an investigation of £5.50 fee and he said he didn’t a such thing, hence he disputed it.
Im confused what he means by that.
He sounds like perhaps older person, not often using ebay, has low feedback.
He promised he would look into it, however I haven’t heard from again him since Saturday night. 
Ebay keep telling me to ask him to cancel the dispute however I dont feel to do that as I don’t want to aggravate him.
I messaged him yesterday again asking him politely to look into it as also I will be penalised for the chargeback with the fee.
I printed the shipping label through Ebay so it was attached to the transaction however the shipping has not confirmation of delivery.
This particular shipping method should get scanned and it should show the GPS where delivered however most postmen don’t scan it upon delivery. 
Sometimes they don’t even scan parcels with tracking number and it still shows delivery in progress weeks after buyers already left me feedback.
This item was already delivered as posted on 28th of November so there won’t be any delivery confirmation which is crucial to win the dispute.


----------



## Konicek007

BeenBurned said:


> Ebay really needs to find a better way when items are paid for by c.c. If the buyer funded the payment with a credit card but used PP, the charge shows on the c.c. statement in a way that doesn't identify what it is.
> 
> This is an example of how it shows on a c.c. bill and if you don't recall the purchase, it's easy to question it. Those numbers after "Ebay" are the transaction number but a buyer wouldn't know to go back to look at the order.
> View attachment 5669934
> 
> 
> And this is what I see when I go to my purchase on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669941
> 
> 
> 
> If buyers make many purchases and don't remember all of them or their prices, it's easy to mistakenly assume a hack.
> 
> I see that you already went to the buyer but my suggestion would have been to go to the order and go to the "contact buyer" button. Send the buyer a message explaining that you received notice of a chargeback dispute and suspect that she may not realize that it's for "this item" (and include a link to the item she bought from you.
> 
> Let the buyer know that this is the item they bought from you and to please end the dispute.
> 
> If you printed the shipping label through ebay, you can respond to the dispute that you shipped to the address on record and per buyer's messages, the buyer received the item.
> 
> If you don't get anywhere with the outsourced CS, they're actual ebay employees who are very helpful if you go to their "ebay for business" on facebook. Send a PM. They'll verify your identity and you can explain what happened. They'll probably release your money fairly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


edit
also I can not add anything more to the dispute, it won’t let me, it now awaits the decision of the bank/ paypal.
there was not even space to add screenshot.. just to insert the tracking number.


----------



## BeenBurned

Konicek007 said:


> edit
> also I can not add anything more to the dispute, it won’t let me, it now awaits the decision of the bank/ paypal.
> there was not even space to add screenshot.. just to insert the tracking number.


Did the buyer happen to leave feedback after receiving the item? (It's not necessary but would be helpful to point out to ebay that the buyer received and was happy with it)

Contact through Facebook messenger and ask them to look at the shipping label and the address to which you'd shipped and have them look at the buyer's messages saying that they received the item.

You should be able to win an "unauthorized" dispute as long as you followed all the proper rules.


----------



## Konicek007

BeenBurned said:


> Did the buyer happen to leave feedback after receiving the item? (It's not necessary but would be helpful to point out to ebay that the buyer received and was happy with it)
> 
> Contact through Facebook messenger and ask them to look at the shipping label and the address to which you'd shipped and have them look at the buyer's messages saying that they received the item.
> 
> You should be able to win an "unauthorized" dispute as long as you followed all the proper rules.


No, I meant the other buyers with parcels still pending delivery weeks later.
This buyer hasn’t responded since Saturday even he promised to look into it.


----------



## Konicek007

Konicek007 said:


> No, I meant the other buyers with parcels still pending delivery weeks later.
> This buyer hasn’t responded since Saturday even he promised to look into it.





BeenBurned said:


> Did the buyer happen to leave feedback after receiving the item? (It's not necessary but would be helpful to point out to ebay that the buyer received and was happy with it)
> 
> Contact through Facebook messenger and ask them to look at the shipping label and the address to which you'd shipped and have them look at the buyer's messages saying that they received the item.
> 
> You should be able to win an "unauthorized" dispute as long as you followed all the proper rules.


I did all this with EBay when calling them, spoke to 3 different agents.
Most are saying it will ok but we all know they only saying it get you off the phone.
I did follow everything apart from the shipp label has not delivery confirmation and that is crucial to win it as it need to show the buyer actually received it.
Apparently that he said it in the message it’s is not enough.


----------



## Konicek007

Edit I looked onto EbY for business on FB. I haven’t contacted them yet


----------



## BeenBurned

Konicek007 said:


> Edit I looked onto EbY for business on FB. I haven’t contacted them yet


I think that's where you have the best chance of getting a resolution. 

Call center phone customer service uses outside contractors, often in other countries. Facebook ebay uses actual ebay employees who can help.


----------



## Konicek007

BeenBurned said:


> I think that's where you have the best chance of getting a resolution.
> 
> Call center phone customer service uses outside contractors, often in other countries. Facebook ebay uses actual ebay employees who can help.


thank you.
Yes I will contact them tomorrow, just thought I would give the buyer time to look into that, but heard nothing for almost 3 days..


----------



## Konicek007

BeenBurned said:


> I think that's where you have the best chance of getting a resolution.
> 
> Call center phone customer service uses outside contractors, often in other countries. Facebook ebay uses actual ebay employees who can help.


So I contacted EBay for business on fb but they said it’s nothing to do with them really as the dispute was opened outside Of eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

Konicek007 said:


> So I contacted EBay for business on fb but they said it’s nothing to do with them really as the dispute was opened outside Of eBay.


*Sigh*

Here's the seller protection policy: https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/...protection&lucenceai=lucenceai&docId=HELP1678

Maybe you can attach a screenshot of this seller that applies. You can attach photos to the message. Send them a link to the policy and a picture of this part:


----------



## Konicek007

BeenBurned said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Here's the seller protection policy: https://www.ebay.com/help/policies/payment-dispute-seller-protections/payment-dispute-seller-protections?id=5293&st=3&pos=2&query=Payment dispute seller protections&intent=seller protection&lucenceai=lucenceai&docId=HELP1678
> 
> Maybe you can attach a screenshot of this seller that applies. You can attach photos to the message. Send them a link to the policy and a picture of this part:
> View attachment 5670876


i contacted  Ebay again last evening and they were totally rude and so unhelpful.
They told me to stop calling them as they can’t help as it’s not their problem at all. They said that I will almost definitely lose the money and item as I can’t prove the item delivered even the buyer and said he received it.
I told them that I am excellent seller for 20 years, anytime I call them, their first sentence is Thank you for being a valued EBay member for 20 years, How on earth I can be valued if they absolutely can’t help me!

Anyway I sent a message to the buyer, as he didn’t stay in touch as he promised he would get back to the very next day ( sunday)
I told him if he can kindly close the dispute as he already received the item ( EBay told me this to say to him) and any other issues he has with Paypal are not my fault.
I don’t think he is interested really and probably won’t reply or will turn nasty..


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Why aren’t my EBay listening getting any views especially when it’s a high demand item? Is it something I’m missing here?


----------



## whateve

Peridot_Paradise said:


> Why aren’t my EBay listening getting any views especially when it’s a high demand item? Is it something I’m missing here?


Do a search for your item and see if it shows up. Do you have misspellings in your title? Do you have it listed in the right category? Once I listed a sweater that I expected would get more traffic than it did; eventually I realized I had put "cardigan" in the title, but not the word "sweater."


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

whateve said:


> Do a search for your item and see if it shows up. Do you have misspellings in your title? Do you have it listed in the right category? Once I listed a sweater that I expected would get more traffic than it did; eventually I realized I had put "cardigan" in the title, but not the word "sweater."


Ur right my listening doesn’t even show up when I search it. I’m trying to figure out why thank you


----------



## Konicek007

BeenBurned said:


> I'm so sorry.


I contacted the buyer On Thursday  asking him to close the case as thats what EBay advised me to do.
He agreed and said he contacted Paypal and asked to close the case as he ,,happily received the parcel,,.Apparently they told him it will get close within 2days.
After 3 days of nothing happend  again so I messaged  him again last night and he said they keep sending him messages of Unusual activity on his account and he can’t log in etc. 
This is an absolute nightmare, I can see I will lose money and be charged a fine as they will probably close it in his favour.. I know it’s only little money but still why should be punished for something which has absolutely  nothing to do with me..


----------



## BeenBurned

Konicek007 said:


> I contacted the buyer On Thursday  asking him to close the case as thats what EBay advised me to do.
> He agreed and said he contacted Paypal and asked to close the case as he ,,happily received the parcel,,.Apparently they told him it will get close within 2days.
> After 3 days of nothing happend  again so I messaged  him again last night and he said they keep sending him messages of Unusual activity on his account and he can’t log in etc.
> This is an absolute nightmare, I can see I will lose money and be charged a fine as they will probably close it in his favour.. I know it’s only little money but still why should be punished for something which has absolutely  nothing to do with me..


Were the messages through ebay's messaging system? 
If so, go back to the messages through Facebook (ebay for business) and ask them to look at the messages between you and the buyer. They can see the messages and should be able to close the dispute, release your money and remove the chargeback fee.


----------



## MAGJES

I have initiated a return on ebay (because the item is not authentic) and have not heard back from the seller yet.
Question:  When the transaction is resolved will I be able to leave feedback?  I want other buyers to be aware that this seller sold a fake item. 

(The item was delivered yesterday.  The tracking still shows "in transit" on ebay.....AND - it was over $750 and the seller did not pay for signature confirmation - left in mailbox)


----------



## PikaboICU

MAGJES said:


> I have initiated a return on ebay (because the item is not authentic) and have not heard back from the seller yet.
> Question:  When the transaction is resolved will I be able to leave feedback?  I want other buyers to be aware that this seller sold a fake item.
> 
> (The item was delivered yesterday.  The tracking still shows "in transit" on ebay.....AND - it was over $750 and the seller did not pay for signature confirmation - left in mailbox)


 
It's been a while for me but IIRC if you have free returns, they cannot leave FB.
Now, that may have changed.. eBay is always updating their terms & features. 
WAIT I just found a link from 2021 saying you are able to leave FB.

UGH. After the transaction is done, you may not be able to do it in the regular way.
Here's a link,, read Woodland Gnome's post at the end.. 
GOOD LUCK!!  
eBay Forum Return FB


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I have initiated a return on ebay (because the item is not authentic) and have not heard back from the seller yet.
> Question:  When the transaction is resolved will I be able to leave feedback?  I want other buyers to be aware that this seller sold a fake item.
> 
> (The item was delivered yesterday.  The tracking still shows "in transit" on ebay.....AND - it was over $750 and the seller did not pay for signature confirmation - left in mailbox)





PikaboICU said:


> It's been a while for me but IIRC if you have free returns, they cannot leave FB.
> Now, that may have changed.. eBay is always updating their terms & features.
> WAIT I just found a link from 2021 saying you are able to leave FB.
> 
> UGH. After the transaction is done, you may not be able to do it in the regular way.
> Here's a link,, read Woodland Gnome's post at the end..
> GOOD LUCK!!
> eBay Forum Return FB


If your return was for NAD (counterfeit), even sellers with free returns can get feedback. 

As for tracking, there's often a delay on ebay when it comes to tracking updated. What does it show on USPS? I'm assuming USPS shows delivery so you'll be fine. The seller has a date by which to issue the refund. That should show on your order. If the refund isn't issued, you can escalate and ebay will release the funds.


----------



## PikaboICU

BeenBurned said:


> If your return was for NAD (counterfeit), even sellers with free returns can get feedback.
> 
> As for tracking, there's often a delay on ebay when it comes to tracking updated. What does it show on USPS? I'm assuming USPS shows delivery so you'll be fine. The seller has a date by which to issue the refund. That should show on your order. If the refund isn't issued, you can escalate and ebay will release the funds.




Excellent! Thank you for clearing that up..

**Waves hello to @BeenBurned **


----------



## MAGJES

PikaboICU said:


> It's been a while for me but IIRC if you have free returns, they cannot leave FB.
> Now, that may have changed.. eBay is always updating their terms & features.
> WAIT I just found a link from 2021 saying you are able to leave FB.
> 
> *UGH. After the transaction is done, you may not be able to do it in the regular way.
> Here's a link,, read Woodland Gnome's post at the end..
> GOOD LUCK!! *
> eBay Forum Return FB


Thanks. Very helpful.  I will try that.  I am thinking that I can't leave feedback right now because tracking does not even show delivery.  I'm still waiting for the seller to agree to the return.  I wish there was a way I could insist the seller issue a return label as they are the one that listed a *FAKE*.


----------



## MAGJES

PikaboICU said:


> It's been a while for me but IIRC if you have free returns, they cannot leave FB.
> Now, that may have changed.. eBay is always updating their terms & features.
> WAIT I just found a link from 2021 saying you are able to leave FB.
> 
> UGH. After the transaction is done, you may not be able to do it in the regular way.
> Here's a link,, read Woodland Gnome's post at the end..
> GOOD LUCK!!
> eBay Forum Return FB


ok. Update......I tried what Woodland said to do......it did have a leave feedback link but the purchase did not show up.  I wonder if I would have able to leave feedback BEFORE I requested the return. I believe the purchase would have shown up then.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> ok. Update......I tried what Woodland said to do......it did have a leave feedback link but the purchase did not show up.  I wonder if I would have able to leave feedback BEFORE I requested the return. I believe the purchase would have shown up then.


Once a dispute is opened, I think you (at least temporarily) lose the ability to leave feedback. 

Is the seller not in the US? Why would you have had to pay for the label?


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Once a dispute is opened, I think you (at least temporarily) lose the ability to leave feedback.
> 
> Is the seller not in the US? Why would you have had to pay for the label?


I just assumed I did.  I'm actually still waiting for the seller to reply to the claim still - Christmas delay.


----------



## MAGJES

I sold an item on ebay that shows delivery but the buyer says they did not receive.
She messages me numerous times a day (even today on Christmas). She is calling her post office constantly as well.
I've told her to wait it out a few days and that sometimes these missing items normally show up.
It was sent Priority Mail. Approx $250.
Any suggestions as to what else to tell her?


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I sold an item on ebay that shows delivery but the buyer says they did not receive.
> She messages me numerous times a day (even today on Christmas). She is calling her post office constantly as well.
> I've told her to wait it out a few days and that sometimes these missing items normally show up.
> It was sent Priority Mail. Approx $250.
> Any suggestions as to what else to tell her?


Did she open INR?
If so, respond to the claim with the tracking number. You can also add in the note section, "According to USPS tracking number (fill in), the item was delivered on (date) to (zip).

It'll take 3-4 days but the case will close in your favor. (Buyer has time to "find" the package after your reply.) If it doesn't close automatically, you can go back to the dispute and request that it be closed.

This is the "best" kind of dispute for a buyer to open. As long as tracking shows delivery (and if $750+ signature), it's an easy seller win.

ETA: If she didn't open INR, tell her to open a case for item not received.


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> I just assumed I did.  I'm actually still waiting for the seller to reply to the claim still - Christmas delay.


Watch the date by which the seller has to respond. Once that date passes, on next day, go back to the dispute and ask ebay to step in for non-response from seller.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Watch the date by which the seller has to respond. Once that date passes, on next day, go back to the dispute and ask ebay to step in for non-response from seller.


Thanks. I will do that.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Watch the date by which the seller has to respond. Once that date passes, on next day, go back to the dispute and ask ebay to step in for non-response from seller.


BB - How would you handle this.....

The ebay seller has accepted the return and I have now received the label to return the fake item. 

The seller mentioned that she purchased the item off ebay two years ago and listed it for sale recently. 
IMO - If listing an expensive item a seller should make sure the item is authentic but obviously she did not do that. Would negative feedbck be unfair or a hard lesson for them?  fyi - when inspecting the details of this item irl it is fairly easy to authenticate


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> BB - How would you handle this.....
> 
> The ebay seller has accepted the return and I have now received the label to return the fake item.
> 
> The seller mentioned that she purchased the item off ebay two years ago and listed it for sale recently.
> IMO - If listing an expensive item a seller should make sure the item is authentic but obviously she did not do that. Would negative feedbck be unfair or a hard lesson for them?  fyi - when inspecting the details of this item irl it is fairly easy to authenticate


Hmm. Neutral and negative feedbacks aren't used to rate sellers' performance and metrics any longer but unless a seller has blatant disregard for integrity or is a scammer, I prefer not to leave any feedback. If she learns a lesson and doesn't relist, I'd let the feedback go. However, if the seller were to relist the fake now knowing it's fake, it's clear she doesn't really care and in that case, appropriate feedback is probably warranted.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. Neutral and negative feedbacks aren't used to rate sellers' performance and metrics any longer but unless a seller has blatant disregard for integrity or is a scammer, I prefer not to leave any feedback. If she learns a lesson and doesn't relist, I'd let the feedback go. However, if the seller were to relist the fake now knowing it's fake, it's clear she doesn't really care and in that case, appropriate feedback is probably warranted.


Thanks. She should have the item back shortly. I’ll keep my eye out to see if she relists and will leave appropriate feedback at that time.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. Neutral and negative feedbacks aren't used to rate sellers' performance and metrics any longer but unless a seller has blatant disregard for integrity or is a scammer, I prefer not to leave any feedback. If she learns a lesson and doesn't relist, I'd let the feedback go. However, if the seller were to relist the fake now knowing it's fake, it's clear she doesn't really care and in that case, appropriate feedback is probably warranted.


I mailed out the return today. The seller asked for me to mail out today as she will not be home until Monday. Her address is one state over so should arrive shortly. I will watch to see if the item is resisted and have a feeling it will be…..just a gut feeling. 
I am simply basing my opinion on her lack of remorse for selling a fake (Hermes item) and never bothering to offer any kind of apology.


----------

